# ~S.T.L<3~*Lots of babies, Adoption and Waiting for Beth's BFP! <3



## waiting2012

:kiss::crib::dust::spermy::dust::crib::kiss:

Come join me ladies!! Hoping for a BFP for Thanksgiving (or for our UK and Canadian Friends---the week of November 21st-25th).... We still have a chance for a Summer Bundle of Joy even if it is at the end of that season!!

I will start by saying--today is CD1/2 (yesterday-spotting/today-flow); my cycles are averaging 33 days. I plan on BD'ing every other day from the time AF leaves till she arrives again! Hopefully starting EPO (evening primrose oil) and will add baby aspirins back into my ttc regiment as well as soy isoflavones--but I won't start those until CD 3 or 4... Good Luck Ladies and Fingers crossed for BFP's...

Please be sure to come and check in and at least let us know how you are doing--stress at work or home; friends and family joys and concerns--The beginning is always the roughest but hope to see lots of positive results and we can sx share when the time comes!!

Thanks again, Luv, Stephanie

**********************************************************
Well if you are here at the first page..Welcome to the best bunch of ladies there are! We have 2 BFP's from our group (pages 31+)..My hope is that you won't worry about what happened in November and will enjoy this month and feel the POSITIVENESS that surrounds us all...

Best Wishes, Stephanie
************************************************************
Edited 12/26/2011
Today, Amanda got her first bfp since her m/c--fx'ed that she gets a darker def +++!!! EDD will be 09/10/12
Saturday--12/24/11
I received my first of 4 :bfp:s...EDD 09/05/12
12/27/2011
Jenn and Tanya have reached their 9 week mark!!! Yay!!!
**Still waiting for Ashley's BFP**

Many wishes, hugs, and prayers and loads of Baby :dust: for everyone who comes to this thread!!!
Luv,Stephanie
**********************************************************
Edited 12/29/2011

Hello! Welcome to what was the Turkey thread... After 2 months (hard to believe) we are now entering 2012 with 3 lovely ladies awaiting BFPs!! What started as a group of 4 is now a group of 7!!! In these pages you will find the sorrows, and joys of 6 (not counting myself) women... If you are just lurking--enjoy the reading--if you want to join us--feel free! 

Warning though--As soon as the ladies have their :bfp:s we will be moving onto the pregnancy board...BUT until then--enjoy--there are pages with pics--from our kids to our animals to our HPTS.... 

Thank you for visiting!!!

Many hugs, and prayers and lots of love!
Stephanie
************************************************************
:happydance:January 25, 2012:happydance:
I've made it to my 8th week...:happydance::happydance:
I'm so blessed to be able to share this thread with the best bunch of ladies around...Kudos, Love, Hugs and Prayers to my Sisters still in waiting for their :bfp:s....Amanda, Andi, Ashe, Brooke and all the ladies that visit...

13 (almost 14) weeks reached for Tanya and Jenn!!!:happydance::happydance:

Luv to all, Stephanie
************************************************************
February 1, 2012...
Ashley has her BFP!!! YIPPEE!! We are still waiting for Brooke and Andi's for this last month, and Amanda--we love her so much--seems that AF visited her--but at least her LP was longer this time....I pray she gets her :bfp: soon!!! 
I have reached 9 weeks and after FINALLY getting something on a blue test--am now starting to see something on the pink dyed ones..My first OB/GYN appt. is Feb 15, 2012--seems so far away and I'll be 11 weeks--my doctor won't see me until then...:coffee:
Tanya is doing well beside work, work, work...
Jenn is having her u/s in 3 days!!! at 15 weeks she'll be able to see what she is having!!! PRAY FOR A GIRL!!!!!

Much Love and Baby Dust to all those who visit!
**********************************************************
February 15th, 2012
I had my doctor's visit today. Not good. My urine test with them was negative and he drew more blood. He mentioned something called the "Hook Effect" but is leaning towards weird bloodwork results and positive and negative urine tests as possible menopause. Looks like I may never get to be pg again. :cry: I was supposed to be 11 weeks today. What a blow.
***********************************************************
March 10, 2012...
On day 3 of 5 taking Provera (progestrone) to bring on a much needed period so the doctor thinks. I have resisted and held the dh off from sex and our days have been far and few between in February in the hopes that if something was happening in my body--I would know for sure...We last had sex on Feb. 25th..On March 3rd I ended up in the ER and found out that I have Diverticulitis (and now always will)..They did a urine and blood test--negative...My pap went well on the 1st of March and if the progesterone does like it should, I should have my period on my birthday..Yay! I treated myself to an early birthday present and got a reading by Gail..She actually was quite right about many things she said and hopefully her prediction of a conception in January 2013 will come to be..She only saw one child in my future and that is all I want--a boy too...:happydance:

We are still waiting for Andi, Brooke, Mandy and Amanda to get their :bfp:s too..Hopefully, they will get them soon!:hugs:

Tanya and Jenn are at the 20 wk mark--half way there! and Ashe is slowly climbing the preggo ladder right behind them with her due date of October 12th (one day after my daughter's birthday!)...

Loving my thread and my "sisters" as it is a form of therapy for me! :kiss:

************************************************************
WELL...After all the ups and downs of this thread--Mandy and Amanda have official :bfp:s!!!:happydance::happydance:
Now for Myself, Brooke and Andi to join them! 
Andi got AF on Mar. 27...:cry: but is set to her have her cyst removed!!!:happydance:
Brooke is still waiting to see what happens--stay away AF!
And for me--I've been using OPK's and as of the 27th we've bd'ed 3 nights in a row...Hopefully this will be the month--my last chance at a 2012 baby....:kiss:


----------



## AmandaBaby

I think we are now on a similar cycle!! :)
I'm on CD 3 and last month I had a 34 day cycle (as opposed to 45 days) so i'm hopefully expecting the same or similar cycle for this month :) Therefore, I should ovulate on the weekend of the 18/19/20th.
I've started taking evening primrose oil and i've ordered a thermometer so i'm going to start charting my temperature! Also got some more OPKs on the way and i'm just about to order some pre seed!! Fingers crossed this month for us!! :) xxxxx


----------



## waiting2012

I am so glad to see someone is joining me....I know there isn't much "sx" spotting to do during this time but--ya know--I don't have many lady friends that I can just "release" stress from so I figured while in this down period--it would be nice to share my joys and concerns about family and work with others and not have to worry that I might offend someone from work or family like I would if I was posting on facebook...:winkwink:

Sooo...Yep CD 2 here--although MyMonthlyCycle.com has this cool charting system and will email you reminders about when AF is due and when to test for pg, etc... has my spotting down as day 1 and today as day 3...But I'm sticking with what my ticker says......


Here's to hoping we get Big Beautiful Fat Positives at the end of the month!!!

Luv, Stephanie


Ps...How is your week going so far??


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awe yes it's definitely nice having someone to talk to!!
I've just started a new job so no one there knows that we are TTC and I don't know how many times i've said to my mum "I just want a baby already!!" and i've got the response, "it'll happen.." LOL not really what I want to hear! (Although, I don't really know what I want to hear haha). I just want it to happen!! Especially after my MC it just seems so much harder. I always thought that I was going to be more fertile since the MC however I think it's had the opposite effect! This will be our 3rd cycle since the MC and NOTHING! It took us 2 cycles to fall pregnant originally so I just don't get why it isn't happening :( Hopefully with a shorter cycle though, I won't "slack off" as much haha. The day/s that i'm due to ovulate, we will be away for the weekend for our 5 year anniversary so it would be absolutely LOVELY to conceive then :) Order my pre seed last night so that should be coming any day now, along with my OPK's and thermometer!

Awe yes, go by CD 2, it sounds more appealing then CD 1 haha! Less time to go ;)
I'm on CD 4 now and I think AF is kind of starting to clear, then we can get right back into action hahaha. I'm feeling positive about this month, although i've felt positive about every month! But yes, lets just keep hoping that we get those big fat positives this month! :D

xx


----------



## TandA08

Hi Ladies, mind if I join in?

I'm due to ov any day now, and DH and I have been DTD in hopes of catching the little eggy this month. This is our 4th month TTC, month 2 I got my first BFP only to MC a few days later. Then month 3 AF arrived on time and here we are at month 4.

Baby dust to us all! :dust:


----------



## waiting2012

You of course are welcome to join us!! Heck, with where your at in your cycle you may be able to get the old' "Turkey" 'gobbling' BFP-BFP-BFP!!! So drop a squat and stay as long as you like!!! Feel free to ask or talk about whatever ail's ya'!!

Good Luck!
Luv,Stephanie:happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

waiting2012 said:


> You of course are welcome to join us!! Heck, with where your at in your cycle you may be able to get the old' "Turkey" 'gobbling' BFP-BFP-BFP!!! So drop a squat and stay as long as you like!!! Feel free to ask or talk about whatever ail's ya'!!
> 
> Good Luck!
> Luv,Stephanie:happydance:


Ok, I screwed up your screen name...LOL...Sorry about that!!

Welcome TandA08'!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Awe yes it's definitely nice having someone to talk to!!
> I've just started a new job so no one there knows that we are TTC and I don't know how many times i've said to my mum "I just want a baby already!!" and i've got the response, "it'll happen.." LOL not really what I want to hear! (Although, I don't really know what I want to hear haha). I just want it to happen!! Especially after my MC it just seems so much harder. I always thought that I was going to be more fertile since the MC however I think it's had the opposite effect! This will be our 3rd cycle since the MC and NOTHING! It took us 2 cycles to fall pregnant originally so I just don't get why it isn't happening :( Hopefully with a shorter cycle though, I won't "slack off" as much haha. The day/s that i'm due to ovulate, we will be away for the weekend for our 5 year anniversary so it would be absolutely LOVELY to conceive then :) Order my pre seed last night so that should be coming any day now, along with my OPK's and thermometer!
> 
> Awe yes, go by CD 2, it sounds more appealing then CD 1 haha! Less time to go ;)
> I'm on CD 4 now and I think AF is kind of starting to clear, then we can get right back into action hahaha. I'm feeling positive about this month, although i've felt positive about every month! But yes, lets just keep hoping that we get those big fat positives this month! :D
> 
> xx

Amanda: 
I think that this why this site is so beneficial to me...I'm 37 years old; I have 2 kids (both over the age of 10; 1 step daughter *over the age of 10) and the ladies that I work with---2 are 40+ grandma's; 1 is a mom and her youngest is the same age as my step daughter; and the other 2--1 is in college and 1 is quite content with her now 3 year old who so happily told her mom today--she "doesn't want to be potty trained"....:brat: LOL...Anyhow...The ladies I go to bible study with--are also mom's of much older kids (high school and college)..My BFF's live an hour or more away and they are done with even ttc after both had their tubes tied...Everyone would look at me like I'm some nut job if I said--Jason and I are trying for another baby...My last to m/c's I was even asked if we were trying or if it just happened...Then I get comments like "phwewww', glad it's not me" or "do you realize how old your kids will be when......"...Like I haven't thought this out...
I'm so sorry :cry::hugs: about your m/c...I've had 4 of them myself--I know how difficult each is to face and I don't care what anyone says--a chemical pregnancy is a m/c too and I had 2 of those (both at 4 1/2-5 weeks) and the other 2 (one at 8 wks and one at 9 wks)... I won't overload you with "It'll happen when it happens" because I understand where you are coming from. For me--at my age and with what I realize I have--it's ok to say that to me. For someone who has lost their first--that is not the encouraging word you want to hear. If it is any consolation: my mother m/c her first in February 73' after their January wedding--I was conceived in May 73'--born March of 74. (I was their absolute one and only--she couldn't have anymore children--complicated/army hospital delivery) I'm not sure how quick her cycles went back to normal--my parents are Catholic and I don't think my mom kept track of all that--another time of "if it happens, it happens". 
Stress really play h*ll on your cycles--so when something is bothering you--let it go here...If we can't help "solve" the issue--just know we care about you; are praying for you; and give your worries to someone else to carry for awhile. 
Hope the new job is going good; and I hope you are enjoying "hump-day"...(not that right now there is much "humping" going on..:blush:)...
Looking forward to updating with both of you ladies and maybe we'll have some more jump on in and join us!!

Luv and Hugs!, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Well...Really enjoying this AF...Seems I was blessed with ONE really long hard cramp--a few nasty little clots and nothing much since...Nice easy breezy AF flow...Starting to hope now that it's not Perimenopause making things so flow so easily...Although before I gained a huge amount of weight--I didn't cramp but the first day or so and my cycles were 28 days...I've lost 70+lbs since January of this year and hope to lose another 60 by next January unless I'm pregnant...:happydance:

Jason *the hubby* is on "dad" duty as my 16 y/o *Wes* and our 11 y/o *Adrian* had doctor's appointments.. My son had a cavity to get filled before his oral surgeon appointment next tuesday (he has 14 teeth to be removed before his orthodontics can be done and 6 of those are EXTRA teeth! 4 are his Wisdom teeth and 4 are just in the way of some of the 6 extras); my daughter had "bruised" her growth plates across 4 toes in her right foot and has been wearing an air cast because they couldn't rule out hairline fractures after dropping a heavy book shelf board on her foot...So she was going for her 4 week xray and hopefully release of the boot! Next week Wes goes to the oral surgeon for consult #2 and Adrian goes for scoliosis xrays and check up..(she has an S-shaped spine with measurements of 33* on top and 26* on bottom--pretty advanced for her age but she wears a "boston" brace for treatment and hopefully we can avoid spinal surgery! So I have some busy days ahead..At least with Jason in school right now (he's going for Oil and Gas Technology) he's able to take the kids for their afternoon appointments which frees me to be off only for the "big" ones like the scoliosis and oral surgeon appointments... We also have court coming up with a date to be determined over custody and visitation of Jason's daughter...So talk about STRESS!! The ladies I work with and go to church with are understanding and they all know this stuff--but it's good to release what's on my mind here... 

The kids are kids here at work--I finally got a "girl" in my class of boys...So 5 boys this week and 1 girl...The amount of testosterone was so overwhelming!:haha:

Well, goto run...Can't wait for the 'witch' to leave so I can get BUSY with the DH!!
Luv, Stephanie


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh wow, Stephanie, things are seeming rather stressful for you at the moment! Hoping that everything goes well with your children!! Would also be lovely for the bloody witch (ah, pardon the pun ) to leave ASAP so that we can carry on with BDing. I'm feeling so emotional at the moment, looking on facebook and 2 friends have just had babies :( my partners, boss' wife just gave birth to their second child and my sisters friend just gave birth to her first. So depressing. I just wish my day would come already. I remember thinking when I was pregnant that I didn't know if I would cry or not when we found out the sex of the baby but I know for sure now that I definitely well. I'll probably be an emotional wreck!! 
TandA08, your story is sounding similar to mine! We got pregnant in our second month of TTC however MC'd at 5 weeks, i'm now on my 2nd official cycle since the MC (not including the "pre cycle" of my MC). Fingers crossed that we both get our BFP's soon! I'm also really sorry to hear about your MC! :( it's something that happens too often but should never happen to anyone :( xxx


----------



## TandA08

Good morning ladies.
Stephanie thanks so much for the warm welcome :hugs:, and I will defintely be checking in daily (probably several times a day!)
AmandaBaby :hugs: isn't it comforting to know that you're not alone with what you've gone through? That's one of the reasons I'm loving this site.

When we first got our BFP in Sept, DH and I decided we would absolutely tell family (as opposed to waiting for a while). I knew I wanted my mom to know, because she has been dying for us to have our own baby. I have a younger brother who got married before I did, and of course had their first baby before me. Mom loves that little girl, but she feels so left out because she's the "mother-in-law" and she feels like she'll be so much more involved when I have my baby. So, of course, she was THRILLED to hear the news on that Friday night, and by the end of that weekend my entire family knew. Unfortunately by Monday I had MC'd. Talk about a let down. But I was ok, and knew that we'd get another chance. I was just happy that we were finally TTC. Then, 2 1/2 weeks ago, my first AF arrived since the MC (right on time at 26 days). I was devastated, and the reality of the MC hit me. I was an emotional wreck, and top it off, I got thrown from my horse that afternoon and landed in the metal pipe fence -ugh. :wacko:
Then just last week, I hear from my mom that my brother and his wife are now expecting their 2nd, due in June - that's when I would have been due!!! I was strong and told mom that "no it doesn't bother me" but, really, how could it not!! Oh let me add, my brother's wife hates me, so there is a lot of tension there (all because he gave me their dog when they couldn't take care of it). Can we say PETTY.
Anyway, well, now that I rambled (sorry), I really should get back to work. But I'll be back often!! :haha:

Oh, and feel free to stalk my journal, you'll see the link in my signature.


----------



## waiting2012

Wow... It is amazing how much we have in common... and unfortunately it is in relation to those getting pg around us and our m/c's....

My husband's cousin and his wife are having #3 and are due around the time I would have been due from my m/c on Father's Day--it was lovely the night my daughter came home from her great aunt's and said; "Ashley is having a baby and SHE is KEEPING it"....I was like "well....good for her"....Jason told me that the church his aunt goes to was doing a thing about abortion and that's what the comment was about...But it still hit me pretty hard because it was like a slap in the face... We too told EVERYONE!~Facebook friends and family! :nope: there is nothing worse than getting on facebook and having to tell everybody--Sorry we lost another pg...:sadangel: When we got pg again in September--I wasn't going to tell anyone, but my daughter let it slip to my father-n-law who turn told Jason's aunt. I swear I think his family thinks I'm nuts or something--m/c after m/c--though over the past 10 years--it still seems like you would think I have learned my lesson and would say no more. In a way I did do that--me and Jason got pg in September and only had sex maybe 2 or 3 times in a two month period...I just didn't feel like sex was worth it--why "bump" if 1.I wasn't "into" it anymore and 2. why "bump" if I couldn't fulfill my wifely duty of giving him another child?--isn't that why we have sex to begin with-to procreate??? I had a pretty twisted way of thinking at the time and after the m/c--I still felt that way. When I went on my "Walk"--I didn't know that when I returned home--just how much closer to my husband I felt. Here I was carrying so much guilt and worthlessness around with me--like an extra bag of crap to weigh me down...but on the walk--I learned to give it to God. Now I'm not saying that works for everyone--I mean what do you do if you don't believe in a "higher" power? I guess the equvialant to my giving to God would be to meditate a lot on it; consult with the angels and other earthly and heavenly spirits and just "LET GO"... Ok...That was way out there...:blush: I do that so don't mind me...
ANYHOW.....I too am looking forward to when AF leaves the building!! I am soooo ready for some serious :sex::spermy::sex::spermy::sex::spermy: 
I think I read somewhere about how using a tampon or a cup after sex can help the sperm from "leaking" out....I've not tried it--I always figured that was kind of goofy but I did prop my hips with my dd and at 10 dpo we were def pregnant with her although my bff couldn't see the + on pg test at the time...LOL...I guess it's possible...Right now I don't have a way to prop and it's too hard to stick my butt in the air because of my back. I do good some days to sit in a chair...LOL...I don't know--what do ya'll think? I mean--do you think it would help or hurt? I guess if it's O' time-putting something up there to keep the buggers from coming "out"--I guess it couldn't hurt...:winkwink: I guess I sound desperate...:tease: Heck, by the time AF leaves and I can commence having :sex: I won't remember...LOL...
Also, going back to the subject of everyone being pregnant....Let's see...my assistant director's son and his girlfriend are expecting baby #2; my coworker's daughter is expecting baby #2 (and I found out she was pregnant the day I m/c in late sept./early october); and one of the kids here-her mom is also pregnant. They are all due from early June to the end of June. I was due early June...So yeah, I understand completely about knowing people (family or not) that are due when you would have been due. I am happy for them all. And my coworker's daughter has been having a hard time with her pregnancy this time. She has been spotting and cramping and can't pick up her 21 month old so he has been visiting my class this week. He's a chunk and a half! I feel bad that she's having trouble and had I not gone on my "walk" I would say I would have felt a little jealous. BUT my time is coming; hopefully, before my kids have kids...LOL...I don't want to be a "new" mom and a grandma at the same time!!:haha:
Well...Life story #????? LOL....
I will try to check back in a bit--doesn't always happen--I'm on lunch right now and I don't get a good connection at the house... UGH. BUT...Today is CD 5 ( I can tell because on CD 5-cramps resume briefly and one last good heavy flow and then it dwindles down to nothing by CD 7...So by saturday night (hopefully) I'll be able to resume my bding!! Planning on EON as I would be tooo wore out if we did E.N. I figure -- November 13th (hubby's 35th b-day)--would be CD 14 so once I hit that point--it's all systems full steam ahead NO MATTER WHAT!! The week of Thanksgiving might be pushing it for a BFP *depending on when O' actually takes place* but I can dream--I will be hopefully able to get my BFP on the 27th which is our 11th wedding anniversary!

Good Luck and Lots of Luv and Hugs,
Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Yikes I'm not so sure about using a tampon after DTD, wouldn't that just absorb the little guys anyway? And how is that any different than it leaking out?? Plus, I've read that whatever leaks out afterwards is just excess ejaculation. And if you lay still for 15-20 minutes, and if he deposited deeply, then the little guys will have had a chance to get to where they are going and whatever leaks out after that is just excess. I have found my self putting a pillow under my hips to kind of allow gravity to help for a while before getting out of bed. I still tend to leak but I feel better knowing that hopefully enough has gotten a move on to where they need to be....

I had a short visit from AF this time, she arrived on 10/22 (Saturday) and was gone by like Tuesday (10/25) I think. Since I was thrown from my horse on 10/22 I was waaaay to sore to try and BD right after AF left. We started BDing again on 10/30, and DTD again on 11/1, and I'm hoping for again tonight and maybe another 2 times while I should still be in my fertile period. I've never really known when I ovulate, I don't temp or chart, or use OPKs, so I'm just goin by the week that I would expect it, and make sure I DTD lots of those days. :haha:


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> Yikes I'm not so sure about using a tampon after DTD, wouldn't that just absorb the little guys anyway? And how is that any different than it leaking out?? Plus, I've read that whatever leaks out afterwards is just excess ejaculation. And if you lay still for 15-20 minutes, and if he deposited deeply, then the little guys will have had a chance to get to where they are going and whatever leaks out after that is just excess. I have found my self putting a pillow under my hips to kind of allow gravity to help for a while before getting out of bed. I still tend to leak but I feel better knowing that hopefully enough has gotten a move on to where they need to be....
> 
> I had a short visit from AF this time, she arrived on 10/22 (Saturday) and was gone by like Tuesday (10/25) I think. Since I was thrown from my horse on 10/22 I was waaaay to sore to try and BD right after AF left. We started BDing again on 10/30, and DTD again on 11/1, and I'm hoping for again tonight and maybe another 2 times while I should still be in my fertile period. I've never really known when I ovulate, I don't temp or chart, or use OPKs, so I'm just goin by the week that I would expect it, and make sure I DTD lots of those days. :haha:

I was just curious...Heck, it probably wouldn't stay anyhow with the way my dh is...LMAO...So sorry about the horse...! Meant to mention it in my earlier post but had to get back to work before I could edit or send another post...I think I will just try the pillow under my butt and hips...That sounds like a good plan..I wonder if the dh will let me have his pillow...LOL...No seriously..same here with the AF...I thought this one was going on as they usually do--I have use 2 pads and 1 tampon this entire AF...My left pelvic area is KILLING me right now...If it keeps hurting this bad--I'm going by the ER in the morning before work as I don't have a regular doctor. Everything I look up points to a cyst and my dh thinks that might be what causes me to have pain sometimes when we have intercourse although he jokes about his "size" being the real reason...MEN...So like I said--2 pads and 1 tampon--hmmm...makes me wonder what's going on in there because I usually have such a heavy flow for 2-3 days that I use nearly a whole pkg of pads or nearly a whole box of tampons...Keep your fingers crossed the pain goes away--I don't think I would know what to do if it was something serious...:nope: I have so much going on and so much that I want to do and can't afford to miss work....Saying a prayer that this ends soon...I also have my Prayer Buddies praying for me too...Man....Well gotto get my daughter's undershirts for her brace hung up so they will be dry by morning..Poor kid--she took a bath and fell asleep on the couch while I was at my bible study--she wears that thing 23 hours a day--I figured-one night won't hurt. 
Anyhow, talk to you later--I will update here of course...
So ready for this to be done so I get move onto phase 2 of Operation Turkey!! LOL
Luv and hugs, Stephanie

Ps...Hope you get to feeling better soon! Never been on a horse--not sure I want to either--I'm afraid of heights...:blush: and they just look to tall for me and I do enjoy my feet being firmly planted on the ground.


----------



## AmandaBaby

TandA08 said:


> Good morning ladies.
> Stephanie thanks so much for the warm welcome :hugs:, and I will defintely be checking in daily (probably several times a day!)
> AmandaBaby :hugs: isn't it comforting to know that you're not alone with what you've gone through? That's one of the reasons I'm loving this site.
> 
> When we first got our BFP in Sept, DH and I decided we would absolutely tell family (as opposed to waiting for a while). I knew I wanted my mom to know, because she has been dying for us to have our own baby. I have a younger brother who got married before I did, and of course had their first baby before me. Mom loves that little girl, but she feels so left out because she's the "mother-in-law" and she feels like she'll be so much more involved when I have my baby. So, of course, she was THRILLED to hear the news on that Friday night, and by the end of that weekend my entire family knew. Unfortunately by Monday I had MC'd. Talk about a let down. But I was ok, and knew that we'd get another chance. I was just happy that we were finally TTC. Then, 2 1/2 weeks ago, my first AF arrived since the MC (right on time at 26 days). I was devastated, and the reality of the MC hit me. I was an emotional wreck, and top it off, I got thrown from my horse that afternoon and landed in the metal pipe fence -ugh. :wacko:
> Then just last week, I hear from my mom that my brother and his wife are now expecting their 2nd, due in June - that's when I would have been due!!! I was strong and told mom that "no it doesn't bother me" but, really, how could it not!! Oh let me add, my brother's wife hates me, so there is a lot of tension there (all because he gave me their dog when they couldn't take care of it). Can we say PETTY.
> Anyway, well, now that I rambled (sorry), I really should get back to work. But I'll be back often!! :haha:
> 
> Oh, and feel free to stalk my journal, you'll see the link in my signature.


Ok, so i'm going to reply separately otherwise i'm sure to miss something! haha :)

It's definitely comfortable to know that we're not alone in all of this, although it's upsetting to know that the reason that we're not alone is because we've all MC'd :( I understand what your mum means about feeling left out, I kinda think i'll be the same with my mother-in-law-to be, like i'll want my mum around more! That's awful though about your MC, getting all excited and telling your family then it happening! Life is not fair! When my first period arrived since AF, it was awful! Absolutely tragic, I was a bit of a mess :( I told people I was OK but deep down I was so upset! And I don't think people can truly understand until it's happened to them! I was pregnant for exactly 2 weeks but I planned my entire life with my baby, I used to rub my tummy every night when I was in bed, it was my way of soothing it to sleep, I guess :( Getting home from the hospital was torture, everything just reminded me of my baby, I had gone to the hospital with my mum because my partner was at work, he had tried to call me after he got my messages but I just didn't know what to say so I didn't answer. When I finally realised that he needed to know, I answered the phone and just cried, it took so long for me to say the words, "I lost our baby." And even now, i'm sitting here balling my eyes out My partner left work early and when I got home he was there, i've only seen him cry one in the 5 years we've been together so it absolutely killed me to see him cry for our baby :( I remember being in hospital when the nurse told me I had lost the baby, I knew it was coming but I was devastaed and I good see in the nurses eyes that she was a bit upset too! I felt so empty and alone :( 
Going back a few days before my MC though (and sorry if this is getting long).. My manager at my now-previous work AKA my best friend, knew I was pregnant and 2 days before my MC I decided to tell another girl I worked with, because I knew she wouldn't tell anyone, anyway.. I worked with my partners, brothers, girlfriends sister and I hate her! We had told my partners family but made his brother PROMISE that he wouldnt tell his girlfriend and for about a week and a bit he didn't.. Then I went to work the next day (Friday) and the girl who I told the day before came to me and said that the sister had found out I was pregnant and had told her (is this making sense?) I WENT BALLISTIC!! I texted my partner and asked if his brother had told his girlfriend and he said no however I later found out that he DID because him and his girlfriend called the sister and abused her, then she went to my manager/BF saying that I had made up crap, I was like WTF!! I spent that entire day completely stressed out, like, veryyyyy stressed, anxious, etc... I went home that night with cramps and at about midnight I was spotting.. I went to bed in tears thinking the worst but my partner convinced everything was fine, I then woke up the next morning and there was nothing, no bleeding so I went back to bed and when I woke up an hour later.. blood!! I just cried and panicked... I still blame my partners brother, his girlfriend and her sister for my MC :( and it was so hard having to see them. I took 4 days off work and when I went back, it was terrible :(

So sorry to hear about your horse accident TandA08, I hope your doing alright now?

xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

waiting2012 said:


> Wow... It is amazing how much we have in common... and unfortunately it is in relation to those getting pg around us and our m/c's....
> 
> My husband's cousin and his wife are having #3 and are due around the time I would have been due from my m/c on Father's Day--it was lovely the night my daughter came home from her great aunt's and said; "Ashley is having a baby and SHE is KEEPING it"....I was like "well....good for her"....Jason told me that the church his aunt goes to was doing a thing about abortion and that's what the comment was about...But it still hit me pretty hard because it was like a slap in the face... We too told EVERYONE!~Facebook friends and family! :nope: there is nothing worse than getting on facebook and having to tell everybody--Sorry we lost another pg...:sadangel: When we got pg again in September--I wasn't going to tell anyone, but my daughter let it slip to my father-n-law who turn told Jason's aunt. I swear I think his family thinks I'm nuts or something--m/c after m/c--though over the past 10 years--it still seems like you would think I have learned my lesson and would say no more. In a way I did do that--me and Jason got pg in September and only had sex maybe 2 or 3 times in a two month period...I just didn't feel like sex was worth it--why "bump" if 1.I wasn't "into" it anymore and 2. why "bump" if I couldn't fulfill my wifely duty of giving him another child?--isn't that why we have sex to begin with-to procreate??? I had a pretty twisted way of thinking at the time and after the m/c--I still felt that way. When I went on my "Walk"--I didn't know that when I returned home--just how much closer to my husband I felt. Here I was carrying so much guilt and worthlessness around with me--like an extra bag of crap to weigh me down...but on the walk--I learned to give it to God. Now I'm not saying that works for everyone--I mean what do you do if you don't believe in a "higher" power? I guess the equvialant to my giving to God would be to meditate a lot on it; consult with the angels and other earthly and heavenly spirits and just "LET GO"... Ok...That was way out there...:blush: I do that so don't mind me...
> ANYHOW.....I too am looking forward to when AF leaves the building!! I am soooo ready for some serious :sex::spermy::sex::spermy::sex::spermy:
> I think I read somewhere about how using a tampon or a cup after sex can help the sperm from "leaking" out....I've not tried it--I always figured that was kind of goofy but I did prop my hips with my dd and at 10 dpo we were def pregnant with her although my bff couldn't see the + on pg test at the time...LOL...I guess it's possible...Right now I don't have a way to prop and it's too hard to stick my butt in the air because of my back. I do good some days to sit in a chair...LOL...I don't know--what do ya'll think? I mean--do you think it would help or hurt? I guess if it's O' time-putting something up there to keep the buggers from coming "out"--I guess it couldn't hurt...:winkwink: I guess I sound desperate...:tease: Heck, by the time AF leaves and I can commence having :sex: I won't remember...LOL...
> Also, going back to the subject of everyone being pregnant....Let's see...my assistant director's son and his girlfriend are expecting baby #2; my coworker's daughter is expecting baby #2 (and I found out she was pregnant the day I m/c in late sept./early october); and one of the kids here-her mom is also pregnant. They are all due from early June to the end of June. I was due early June...So yeah, I understand completely about knowing people (family or not) that are due when you would have been due. I am happy for them all. And my coworker's daughter has been having a hard time with her pregnancy this time. She has been spotting and cramping and can't pick up her 21 month old so he has been visiting my class this week. He's a chunk and a half! I feel bad that she's having trouble and had I not gone on my "walk" I would say I would have felt a little jealous. BUT my time is coming; hopefully, before my kids have kids...LOL...I don't want to be a "new" mom and a grandma at the same time!!:haha:
> Well...Life story #????? LOL....
> I will try to check back in a bit--doesn't always happen--I'm on lunch right now and I don't get a good connection at the house... UGH. BUT...Today is CD 5 ( I can tell because on CD 5-cramps resume briefly and one last good heavy flow and then it dwindles down to nothing by CD 7...So by saturday night (hopefully) I'll be able to resume my bding!! Planning on EON as I would be tooo wore out if we did E.N. I figure -- November 13th (hubby's 35th b-day)--would be CD 14 so once I hit that point--it's all systems full steam ahead NO MATTER WHAT!! The week of Thanksgiving might be pushing it for a BFP *depending on when O' actually takes place* but I can dream--I will be hopefully able to get my BFP on the 27th which is our 11th wedding anniversary!
> 
> Good Luck and Lots of Luv and Hugs,
> Stephanie


Awe stephanie, that must have been awful having your daughter come home and say that, I guess she probably didn't understand but it would hurt just as much!! :( We had told mine and my partners families and a few close friends, it was awful having to tell them all i'd MC'd :( and it hurts now sometimes because I feel like people have just forgotten about our baby! :(
In terms of people being pregnant/just had babies, where do I start...
- My sisters friend just had her first baby, she got pregnant on accident..
- A FB friend has just had her first baby..
- 3 girls that I did my beauty course with are pregnant, actually one is pregnant, the other has just had her second (and named her baby Ava, which is what I wanted to call my baby had we had a girl) and the other has just had her 3rd baby (or is still pregnant.. I cant remember)
- 2 school friends are pregnant.. both on accident..
- my partners cousin is pregnant with her second..
.. And there are more but I can't remember..
I would have been 16 weeks tomorrow, I remember wishing that I could have just been in my second trimester already and thinking that it would take forever but the time has flown!! :( 
Its just so awful seeing people around me having babies :( especially the ones who are so undeserving!! I know i'll have my time soon but I just want a baby already :(
AF is nearly finished, i'm on CD 6 today and it's just the last few bits, my ebay items should be coming soon too!! Can't wait to get BDing!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## TandA08

Ladies my fingers are crossed for all of us! AmandaBaby - your loss was far more tragic than mine, and I feel for you! Stay strong and hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Stephanie - yes I am getting better slowly, thanks. Horses do come with the risk of falling off, LOL. And of course the one I fell off this time, just had to be my bigger of the two I have. 

The pillow under the butt has been the only way I've been able to DTD since the injury, due to my tailbone being severely bruised. Luckily the xrays didn't show any fractures!


----------



## waiting2012

Feeling much better this morning. Had that sharp pain on the right side this morning and flow finally picked up like it should...But I'm doing good, the pain on the right side only lasted a couple of hours..On a morning break right now, and feel just fine..YaY!!

This is going to be our month ladies--at least for ya'll I'm sure...Keeping my fx'ed for us all, but ya'll have something I don't--youth!!:hugs: I wish I was about 10 years younger...:haha: but hey, I will take what I can!! LOL... 

I will check back in after I do some errands on my lunch if I have time! 

Talk to you soon!! 

Happy BD'ing Ladies...Let the fun begin!!:happydance:

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Well I'm pretty sure I've done all I can this week for trying to catch the eggy this month! According to my ticker I am officially in my TWW today, although I'm having a little twinge in my right side that _might_ be ovulation or it might just be hunger, lol!

DH and I have DTD 3 times this week and I reeeeeeeally hope this is our month! If I ovulated any day this week, I'm pretty sure it was on the day or just after a day of DTD - ack I'm soooo hopeful!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> Well I'm pretty sure I've done all I can this week for trying to catch the eggy this month! According to my ticker I am officially in my TWW today, although I'm having a little twinge in my right side that _might_ be ovulation or it might just be hunger, lol!
> 
> DH and I have DTD 3 times this week and I reeeeeeeally hope this is our month! If I ovulated any day this week, I'm pretty sure it was on the day or just after a day of DTD - ack I'm soooo hopeful!!!!

Doo Doo Doo Doo Di Doo...:winkwink: Saying a quick pray for ya!! 

Dear Lord, 
If it is Your will, please make this the month that TandA08 gets her BFP! We will all be forever grateful for your blessings and we hope that our "sister" will be able to get pregnant and carry your blessing into 2012...
In Jesus Name, Amen!

Keeping my fx'ed for ya!! 
Now I get to start reading all about your SX!! YAY!! :thumbup:

Luv,Stephanie

**Ps...Keep on bd'ing if you can--you never can tell!!!**


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> TandA08 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm pretty sure I've done all I can this week for trying to catch the eggy this month! According to my ticker I am officially in my TWW today, although I'm having a little twinge in my right side that _might_ be ovulation or it might just be hunger, lol!
> 
> DH and I have DTD 3 times this week and I reeeeeeeally hope this is our month! If I ovulated any day this week, I'm pretty sure it was on the day or just after a day of DTD - ack I'm soooo hopeful!!!!
> 
> Doo Doo Doo Doo Di Doo...:winkwink: Saying a quick pray for ya!!
> 
> Dear Lord,
> If it is Your will, please make this the month that TandA08 gets her BFP! We will all be forever grateful for your blessings and we hope that our "sister" will be able to get pregnant and carry your blessing into 2012...
> In Jesus Name, Amen!
> 
> Keeping my fx'ed for ya!!
> Now I get to start reading all about your SX!! YAY!! :thumbup:
> 
> Luv,Stephanie
> 
> **Ps...Keep on bd'ing if you can--you never can tell!!!**Click to expand...

That was great, thank you! :hugs:

My ticker says that one of the symptoms for 1dpo is gassy, well, I've been gassy yesterday and the day before, soooo, I wonder if I ovulated earlier than my ticker says or if it's just coincidence. But, even if I did ovulate earlier, those days were covered with BDing, lol. And I'll probably throw in a couple more BDs between today and the end of the weekend just to be sure!


----------



## zoey1990

Hello lovely ladies, May i join you? :flower: I will be testing between 20th-25th-ish.. If i can hold it that long lol! :) xxxx


----------



## TandA08

zoey1990 said:


> Hello lovely ladies, May i join you? :flower: I will be testing between 20th-25th-ish.. If i can hold it that long lol! :) xxxx

:wave: Welcome!
:dust:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awe thankyou TandA08, but any MC is tragic :'(
So I just read on facebook that a girl who I used to work with is now 9 and a half weeks pregnant with her second. Oh COME ON!!!! 
Anyway, yes the pillow under the bum is great! I steal OH's pillows hahahaha :)
That prayer was lovely Stephanie!!
So, AF has finally finished and my mum texted me this morning to tell me that my thermometer and OPK's arrived this morning!! YAY. Now I just need my pre seed!! :) Come on post man :)
Anyway, I'm feeling positive this month for all of us!! Keeping my fingers crossed and sending lots and lots of baby dust xxxx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh and welcome Zoey :)


----------



## waiting2012

zoey1990 said:


> Hello lovely ladies, May i join you? :flower: I will be testing between 20th-25th-ish.. If i can hold it that long lol! :) xxxx

Welcome ZOEY!! I was hoping you would come join us!!! I can be a little crazy, a little long-winded, and a bit spiritual but I will do my best to not be a bible toter! :flower:

So glad that it is FRIDAY!!!! YAY!! Hope your friday is going GREAT!! 

And super stoked that we are a group of 4 now!!! Hoping everyone has good sx which lead to BFP's!!

Luv, Stephanie:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

It absolutely is TGIF!! I'm so relieved that I get to relax for the next two days - my poor tailbone is needing that bad!

AmandaBaby - congrats on getting say goodbye to AF, lol, and good luck temping and charting this cycle!

I hope we all get BFPs!!!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

:yipee::loo:


TandA08 said:


> waiting2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TandA08 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm pretty sure I've done all I can this week for trying to catch the eggy this month! According to my ticker I am officially in my TWW today, although I'm having a little twinge in my right side that _might_ be ovulation or it might just be hunger, lol!
> 
> DH and I have DTD 3 times this week and I reeeeeeeally hope this is our month! If I ovulated any day this week, I'm pretty sure it was on the day or just after a day of DTD - ack I'm soooo hopeful!!!!
> 
> Doo Doo Doo Doo Di Doo...:winkwink: Saying a quick pray for ya!!
> 
> Dear Lord,
> If it is Your will, please make this the month that TandA08 gets her BFP! We will all be forever grateful for your blessings and we hope that our "sister" will be able to get pregnant and carry your blessing into 2012...
> In Jesus Name, Amen!
> 
> Keeping my fx'ed for ya!!
> Now I get to start reading all about your SX!! YAY!! :thumbup:
> 
> Luv,Stephanie
> 
> **Ps...Keep on bd'ing if you can--you never can tell!!!**Click to expand...
> 
> That was great, thank you! :hugs:
> 
> My ticker says that one of the symptoms for 1dpo is gassy, well, I've been gassy yesterday and the day before, soooo, I wonder if I ovulated earlier than my ticker says or if it's just coincidence. But, even if I did ovulate earlier, those days were covered with BDing, lol. And I'll probably throw in a couple more BDs between today and the end of the weekend just to be sure!Click to expand...



1 dpo--and GASSY!!:flasher: YAY...
Loving that you have sx already!! Keeping em' coming!!! 
I usually have gas everday as I'm just too full of it!:rofl:

Keeping fx'ed for ya!!
Luv, Stephanie:dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust:


----------



## TandA08

Stephanie - I must say you have kept me giggling and smiling all day!! I'm lovin it! :hugs:

Today has been day 3 of the gassy-ness, so I'm wonderin if that's just coincidence or what. And if it's truly a sign that I ovulated, what day did I Ov? LOL seeing as how it's listed as a symptom for 1dpo and I've been gassy for the last 3 days. Hmmmmm... lol :wacko:


----------



## waiting2012

:howdy:


AmandaBaby said:


> Awe thankyou TandA08, but any MC is tragic :'(
> So I just read on facebook that a girl who I used to work with is now 9 and a half weeks pregnant with her second. Oh COME ON!!!!
> Anyway, yes the pillow under the bum is great! I steal OH's pillows hahahaha :)
> That prayer was lovely Stephanie!!
> So, AF has finally finished and my mum texted me this morning to tell me that my thermometer and OPK's arrived this morning!! YAY. Now I just need my pre seed!! :) Come on post man :)
> Anyway, I'm feeling positive this month for all of us!! Keeping my fingers crossed and sending lots and lots of baby dust xxxx

:howdy: LOL...I am just feeling very....:wacko: tonite...I guess it was just too long of a week at work...LOL....

So glad to hear your thermometer and OPK's came today!!! Just in time too it seems like!!! So it seems some serious :sex: is in the cards for ya!:winkwink: I'm just waiting it out--will she stay or will she go??? (damn another song lyric...LOL) Didn't intend that one... I'm just having random orangish spotting which means hopefully, as planned, AF will be gone by tomorrow night at the latest....I've been doing my best to stay limber for the big nights of :sex:....

Hope your night is going good!! 

Luv, Stephanie:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

LOL oh my goodness it hurts to laugh that hard!


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> Stephanie - I must say you have kept me giggling and smiling all day!! I'm lovin it! :hugs:
> 
> Today has been day 3 of the gassy-ness, so I'm wonderin if that's just coincidence or what. And if it's truly a sign that I ovulated, what day did I Ov? LOL seeing as how it's listed as a symptom for 1dpo and I've been gassy for the last 3 days. Hmmmmm... lol :wacko:

Hmmm...Maybe you are 3dpo??? Or maybe it was some bad mexican food...Or a combination of both...:winkwink: LOL....I just don't know on that one....With my IBS--I am either a gas machine or constipated--so I could never use that as a sx...LOl...I would say if your not usually gassy--it is probably a good sign! As far as when O' was--that's a tough one but I would still go by being 1 dpo and if you get your BFP say earlier than 8-10dpo this time around or it's super dark early on either TWINS or you O'ed sooner!! Hey wouldn't that be a treat--TWINS!! My dh keeps telling me that as I get older the chances of twins go up..I told him that if we have more than one at anytime in our 'later years'--he better figure out which country were sending the extra too so I can check on shipping and handling...:winkwink: No seriously..I wouldn't do that but I've been hearing for the past 11 years that a psychic he consulted to him he would have twins later in life...I'm wonder how much later and just who the psychic thought he'd be having them with...LOL...So far our personal encounters with that side of the spiritual realm has been pretty accurate but I'm not greedy--one will do...

Ok, getting long winded...LOL...
Oh, lord, just have to share....My hubby asked me what BFP was....he said, "big f'ing party??"....I was like what are you talking about...what a dork!!!:haha:


----------



## TandA08

LOL aw yes the lingo we use on here becomes addicting! When I talk to hubby I start saying stuff like "AF" and "BFN" or "BFP" and "CM" and he just looks at me with a blank stare because I lost him at the first abbreviation! I have tummy issues too, and that's why I never know if what I'm feeling is O or if it's just tummy stuff! I do tend to get gassy from time to time, but this seems more excessive. But it could be the meds I went off of last week, I was on an anti-inflammatory and pain meds for my injury, which of course caused constipation, and the Dr recommended metamucil - which then after day 3 of that caused the opposite problem! I've been off all meds since Sunday, cause I wanted to make sure they were'nt in my system by the time I ovulated (or so I hope). So who knows, but honestly, I don't really care as long as we catch a healthy eggy! LOL

Whew, twins - I'd be in heaven! Except for one thing - DH is adamant about only have 2 kids - period. And I do NOT want to have that brand new baby experience only once, so part of me would be heartbroken if I ended up with twins. However, it does run VERY strongly on his side of the family, sooo.... I'm a little nervous about that one.


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hahahaha :) You both make me laugh!
Stephanie, I hope AD finished for you very soon so that ovulation can kick in!! OH and I have officially started this cycles BDing.. I told him that tonight he can have "fun sex" but then it's GAME ON!! Haha :)
We went to the beach today with OH's brother and his friend and somehow we got on the subject of sex and babies, hahahaha. OH had burried himself in the sand and I think his brother and friend were joking about throwing something at his "bits" and I said, "NO! i still need those!" haha and then OH's brother started saying something like having a baby is easy, you've just gotta "lay there and take it," I was like ummmmm, NO! It's not easy!!! How about 6 months not easy >.< I got a bit upset as well because of my MC, I know he wasn't thinking but it kinda cut deep.. Made me feel like a bit of a failure I think... Bloody men! 
Anyway, moving on.. Half of me would love to have twins but then the other half of me doesn't! I've always wanted to have them but (and it sounds crazy) but I don't think I could fit two newborns in my car!! I've got a little Nissan Micra and the boot only JUST fits one phil & ted pram, which is what I really wanna get!! And yeah, we're only having 2 or 3 kids so I would hate to only get the chance to be pregnant once!!

COME ON OVULATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hahahaha :) You both make me laugh!
Stephanie, I hope AD finished for you very soon so that ovulation can kick in!! OH and I have officially started this cycles BDing.. I told him that tonight he can have "fun sex" but then it's GAME ON!! Haha :)
We went to the beach today with OH's brother and his friend and somehow we got on the subject of sex and babies, hahahaha. OH had burried himself in the sand and I think his brother and friend were joking about throwing something at his "bits" and I said, "NO! i still need those!" haha and then OH's brother started saying something like having a baby is easy, you've just gotta "lay there and take it," I was like ummmmm, NO! It's not easy!!! How about 6 months not easy >.< I got a bit upset as well because of my MC, I know he wasn't thinking but it kinda cut deep.. Made me feel like a bit of a failure I think... Bloody men! 
Anyway, moving on.. Half of me would love to have twins but then the other half of me doesn't! I've always wanted to have them but (and it sounds crazy) but I don't think I could fit two newborns in my car!! I've got a little Nissan Micra and the boot only JUST fits one phil & ted pram, which is what I really wanna get!! And yeah, we're only having 2 or 3 kids so I would hate to only get the chance to be pregnant once!!

COME ON OVULATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Xx


----------



## TandA08

AmandaBaby - that was not cool of OHs brother, but I'm sure he didn't mean it to hurt you.:hugs: Men are typically just not sensitive enough to think about what they say sometimes.:dohh:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Thanks TandA08, I don't think he meant it in a mean way either and I kind of pulled him up on it so he knows!
On to other news though... I bloody love Evening Primrose Oil!!!!! I started taking it in the hope that it would produce more CM (I'm kind of dry and literally can't really have sex without a bit of lube - which probably isn't helping my trying to conceive, but I only use it on the outside, and the smallest amount..) And... I THINK IT'S WORKING!! Just went to the bathroom then, and maybe it's coincidence but I just had the biggest blob of CM!! I mean like, I basically had to pull it out :\ there was so much (Sorry, that was really TMI!) obviously not EWCM like I want but I hope that by the time ovulation pops around that it will have increased a lot!! And when I get my Pre Seed, we'll be able to use that instead of crappy lube that ISN'T helping our chances :D YAYAYAY! Feeling positive..
I'm now off to get ready to go and buy some bits and pieces to make some invitations for our engagement party!! And then we're going to look at some venues. After all thats out the way we're going to take my puppy for a walk (she lives at my mums house), she has to have surgery on Tuesday because she has liver disease and apparently 1 in 10 (my statistics could be wrong, maybe 1 in 100) dogs don't survive the surgery. I think the odds are pretty good that she will be okay but I still worry!! She is a 3 and a half year old maltese shih tzu and her name is Bella : ) She has pancreatitis as well though, the poor little thing and that nearly killed her about a year and a half to 2 years ago, then she h=got some kind of poisoning and now this!!! Not fair at all but she is stronger and definitely a fighter!! On the outside, you wouldn't think anything was wrong with her, she still barks at bigger dogs because she thinks she's the boss and she still gets excited like you wouldn't believe when someone comes to the door!! Definitely praying she will be alright xxxx


----------



## TandA08

Yikes I hope your puppy will be okay!

So here's a good read for ya tonight. It's been my entertainment for the evening!

And by all means - laugh, cause I am!

So the ranch where I have my horses, has a lot of overgrown brush that my DH has been helping to clear out. Some of that brush is poison oak (not sure if you are familiar with it, but it is similar to poison ivy and sumac) anyway, it contains oils on all parts of the plant that can cause nasty allergic reactions in the form of rashes. Not everyone is affected by it, and the severity of the rash varies from person to person. The rash will usually last for about a week, and itches like crazy. I am one of the lucky few that get it, but not bad. One little bump like a bug bite and that's about it.

K, so... DH decided that he wanted to clear that brush too, and I kept telling him to leave it alone and that he should find a weed killer that he can spray on it and then get rid of it that way instead of digging it out and risk getting it. He said "oh I've never gotten a rash from it so I'm probably immune to it." Well, okay, some people are, but why risk it, but he insisted so, fine, just be careful and stay away from me until you wash the oils off you. Now, keep in mind, that the oils stay on ANY surface it comes into contact with for up to months if it doesn't get washed off. Well, about a week later, he gets a couple rashes come up on his arms, and a spot on his leg - poison oak. Then the next day he found another spot on his neck. Then two days later a few more spots on the back of knees and his waist (from pulling his shorts up while working). Now, the rash is not contagious and it does not spread from spot to spot, but it will appear in different areas of the body at different times depending on the type of skin (delicate skin reacts sooner). 

Then Wednesday, he was at the ranch working some more and well, when you are away from the house or any "facilities" and "nature calls" the next best thing is finding a tree to hide behind. And he is never shy to go "water a tree". Well, guess where he had me check tonight after his shower (because apparently he didn't wash his hands BEFORE peeing!)? His who-ha has poison oak!!!!!! :rofl: So, I guess that means we are done BDing for this cycle!! :haha: I'm sure hopin I O'd earlier this week so that we will have caught it the eggy!


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone. I am 1dpo today and hoping for my BFP this month. Got a BFP last month but turns out is was a chemical pregnancy:( Doc said it should not mess with my cycle this month so hoping this is our month as last month was very sad. I got the same little light low left flutter feeling today same as I did last month at 1dpo. So hoping my eggy decides to stick this month. How is everyone doing today?


----------



## TandA08

Hey Calebsmom! Good to see you again, sorry for your loss - I know how difficult that can be!

Hopefully this will be our month!


----------



## calebsmom06

TandA08 said:


> Hey Calebsmom! Good to see you again, sorry for your loss - I know how difficult that can be!
> 
> Hopefully this will be our month!

Thanks how have you been? How many dpo are you?
:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> Hey everyone. I am 1dpo today and hoping for my BFP this month. Got a BFP last month but turns out is was a chemical pregnancy:( Doc said it should not mess with my cycle this month so hoping this is our month as last month was very sad. I got the same little light low left flutter feeling today same as I did last month at 1dpo. So hoping my eggy decides to stick this month. How is everyone doing today?


So sorry to hear about your m/c last month:cry:...This is a great group to belong to just as all the ladies on this TWW group are...:happydance:

Here's to BFP's for everyone!! I am so glad your here though I wish it was for other reasons...:hugs: 

Like I told the other girls..I'm a bit long-winded sometimes, a bit goofy too..Spiritual but I'm not here to 'convert' anyone to Christianity...So if you don't mind I will extend this prayer for you and the rest of the ladies as it seems loss:nope::cry: seems to be a big key factor as to why we are here now...

Dear Lord,
You sence our pain and fustration. I ask you to please hear our prayers for peace in our hearts and the understanding of your choice to take such precious gifts away at such an early stage. I ask for you to grant us the honor of yet another gift this month; the gift of love, life and a healthy and happy pregnancy. If it is your will, let it be done. In Christ's name, Amen:flower:

So again, WELCOME to the group!! GOBBLE GOBBLE!! :happydance:
Luv, Stephanie


----------



## calebsmom06

waiting2012 said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I am 1dpo today and hoping for my BFP this month. Got a BFP last month but turns out is was a chemical pregnancy:( Doc said it should not mess with my cycle this month so hoping this is our month as last month was very sad. I got the same little light low left flutter feeling today same as I did last month at 1dpo. So hoping my eggy decides to stick this month. How is everyone doing today?
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear about your m/c last month:cry:...This is a great group to belong to just as all the ladies on this TWW group are...:happydance:
> 
> Here's to BFP's for everyone!! I am so glad your here though I wish it was for other reasons...:hugs:
> 
> Like I told the other girls..I'm a bit long-winded sometimes, a bit goofy too..Spiritual but I'm not here to 'convert' anyone to Christianity...So if you don't mind I will extend this prayer for you and the rest of the ladies as it seems loss:nope::cry: seems to be a big key factor as to why we are here now...
> 
> Dear Lord,
> You sence our pain and fustration. I ask you to please hear our prayers for peace in our hearts and the understanding of your choice to take such precious gifts away at such an early stage. I ask for you to grant us the honor of yet another gift this month; the gift of love, life and a healthy and happy pregnancy. If it is your will, let it be done. In Christ's name, Amen:flower:
> 
> So again, WELCOME to the group!! GOBBLE GOBBLE!! :happydance:
> Luv, StephanieClick to expand...

Thank you, that brought tears to my eyes. Talk all you want I love reading eveyones posts. Hope this is your month as well. My 5 year old really wants a playmate:) He knew I was preg. but doesnt know I am not anymore, he was asking me the other day how big my belly is now and I told him its the same and he says o...its gonna be a loooong time before the baby comes huh...my dog is preg. about to pop any day ( I think either tonight or tomorrow) If only it was that easy for us...I guess I get to enjoy taking care of a bunch of boxer puppies as I wait my 2ww to keep my mind busy lol. I love these groups. i am in a few and I am constantly getting on just hoping to read someones post lol....I guess I am getting BNB addicted


----------



## waiting2012

I see everyone seems to be doing well!!!:thumbup::muaha:

So we have a dh with poison oak on his "peter"....Hmmm...I bet that makes for some interesting bd'ing...LOL....I guess you could just harvest the little buggers and turkey baster them...:rofl::rofl::rofl: TURKEY baster....:rofl:...Ok, I know it's NOT that funny, but couldn't resist...LOL...

AF is dwindling and I should be able to get busy sunday...:dance::dance::dance::dance: I was an idiot today but all in the name of science...I picked up 2 of those .88 pregnancy tests from Walmart...Since I know I'm not pg..I thought I would see just how reliable they are--you know for the sake of "EVAPS or NOT???"...So far I need to go check this evenings and see if anything shows up and then I will use the other in the am and see if anything pops up on it....I did go online--Ebay--and put a bid in for like 18 OPKs and 18 PG tests--some lady was selling her left overs and they don't expire until 2013. Bidding ends in a day or so--and since O' isn't due for another week or so--I figure they should be here in time for one kind of testing regardless of O'...I'm peeing on something!! :haha:

And girls, let me tell you about insensitivity....My dh who does not understand how I can get so upset about my m/c's...told me one night after m/c the last time--"I don't know why you don't want to have sex--it wasn't even a baby yet.."....Ummm...Lets say--he didn't get any for a week because of that comment--I was conviently wearing a pad and told him I was still spotting...MEN are so insensitive...I think he would have took things differently if he "knew" and had been able to "feel" something there....STUPID MEN....

Well Hugs Ladies!! I have some pics to post...Hope ya'll don't mind...My daughter went to the AG barn today which is one reason I haven't been on today--she has a Maine Anjou that her grandpa bought her to show at the Ft.Worth Stock Show and County Shows for 4-H..I thought I would share...
"Yonder"~registered Maine Anjou



Adrian leading "Yonder"

Luv, Stephanie

GOOD LUCK Ladies..Looking forward to reading about more sx....I'm thinking of posting what I have in my TTC journal that way if I misplace it--I can at least look things up lol..but that is for another day...


----------



## calebsmom06

That s sooooo funny....how did he manage to get that there!!!!! That was God's punishment for the nasty comment he made to you. Congrats on your daughter. Hope she wins! I live in Corpus Christ. Nice to hear you are from the same state:) Good luck this month! My cycles are super regular so I havent tried ovulation kits yet but will next month if this month it doesnt happen:)


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> waiting2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I am 1dpo today and hoping for my BFP this month. Got a BFP last month but turns out is was a chemical pregnancy:( Doc said it should not mess with my cycle this month so hoping this is our month as last month was very sad. I got the same little light low left flutter feeling today same as I did last month at 1dpo. So hoping my eggy decides to stick this month. How is everyone doing today?
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear about your m/c last month:cry:...This is a great group to belong to just as all the ladies on this TWW group are...:happydance:
> 
> Here's to BFP's for everyone!! I am so glad your here though I wish it was for other reasons...:hugs:
> 
> Like I told the other girls..I'm a bit long-winded sometimes, a bit goofy too..Spiritual but I'm not here to 'convert' anyone to Christianity...So if you don't mind I will extend this prayer for you and the rest of the ladies as it seems loss:nope::cry: seems to be a big key factor as to why we are here now...
> 
> Dear Lord,
> You sence our pain and fustration. I ask you to please hear our prayers for peace in our hearts and the understanding of your choice to take such precious gifts away at such an early stage. I ask for you to grant us the honor of yet another gift this month; the gift of love, life and a healthy and happy pregnancy. If it is your will, let it be done. In Christ's name, Amen:flower:
> 
> So again, WELCOME to the group!! GOBBLE GOBBLE!! :happydance:
> Luv, StephanieClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you, that brought tears to my eyes. Talk all you want I love reading eveyones posts. Hope this is your month as well. My 5 year old really wants a playmate:) He knew I was preg. but doesnt know I am not anymore, he was asking me the other day how big my belly is now and I told him its the same and he says o...its gonna be a loooong time before the baby comes huh...my dog is preg. about to pop any day ( I think either tonight or tomorrow) If only it was that easy for us...I guess I get to enjoy taking care of a bunch of boxer puppies as I wait my 2ww to keep my mind busy lol. I love these groups. i am in a few and I am constantly getting on just hoping to read someones post lol....I guess I am getting BNB addictedClick to expand...

JUST KIDDING! seems our dogs have fertility issues too..:haha: Our chi-weenie has had one litter and out of the 4 pups she had--only 1 survived; my daughter's chi-poodle has never gotten pregnant and shoot as many times as she has been "had"--we should have a least one litter by now; and our border collie--has only one litter too...But ya know, I don't think my female dogs walk around going, "hmmm...I wonder if NOW is a good time to be "mounted and stuffed" ".....LOL...Ok, that was tacky sounding but this late at night--Christian or not--I've a weird kind of humor...:blush: 

I just went to the bathroom--YAY--the :witch: is GONE!!! and the dh is outside--it's 11:56pm and he's working on his truck!:growlmad: I want to get my groove on and he can't be here for 2 stinking seconds...I know time goes back tonite, but shoot, I still have to get up for sunday school in the morning!! (I teach the 4's class)....:growlmad:...Oh, well...Not like I'm O'ing anyways...:wacko: but practice makes perfect... :winkwink:

Well, I'm going to jump off of here and chill until the dh gets in the house...Thinking of sprawling out like Cleopatra and seeing if he gets the hint...But knowing my dh--he'll be like the hubby in Fried Green Tomatoes who asks his wife why she's wrapped in saran wrap and walks to the fridge to get a beer.... Yep...I bet he wouldn't get it..:dohh:

Luv, and Hugs!!
Stephanie

I will try to be back tomorrow--usually in the afternoon unless my dh gets a hair in his hiney about the fact the laundry is piling up.:laundry::laundry::laundry::laundry::laundry:


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> That s sooooo funny....how did he manage to get that there!!!!! That was God's punishment for the nasty comment he made to you. Congrats on your daughter. Hope she wins! I live in Corpus Christ. Nice to hear you are from the same state:) Good luck this month! My cycles are super regular so I havent tried ovulation kits yet but will next month if this month it doesnt happen:)

Oh, the dh with the poison oak on his "peter"--that was TandA08's hubby...:haha: But yeah, that is DIVINE intervention--gives us hope that God is a woman!! LOL...Although, that makes for some really awkward bding....

And you live in Corpus?? I love it down there..It's been a long time since I have been down there but I want to take the kids soo bad...When I was younger, my parents took me down to Corpus just about every summer... I have a bff that lives in Harlingen--not sure how far that is from Corpus but I know she's down there somewhere and my "neice" (another bff's neice--I have watched her grow up from the age of 2-21years of age now) is living in Houston... I hope to take the kids down south sometime! 

Ok, the dh finally came in and I missed my opportunity to do my Cleopatra move...LOL... Well I'll think of something!

Night! Luv, Stephanie


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm not quite sure I can keep up with all these posts i've missed out on! haha.
TandA08, hows your husband holding up!! Hope his bits aren't too itchy, while I couldn't stop a few little giggles while reading your post, i'm sorry to hear that BDing for this cycle is finished, lets hope you still catch that little egg though!! :D
Hahaha and Stephanie, talk about laundry piling up!!! I've got so much I need to do but i'm just a tiny bit lazy!! mostly towels, but I figure we have enough to get through the next few days. haha oh my :\

So, I have a bit more bad news.. Mostly quite annoying if anything..
I was on my way to my mums this afternoon with my partner after we had just finished looking at some engagement party venues. We were talking about something when I got halfway through an intersection, looked up and saw a RED LIGHT.. Well, I think I did!!! I panicked and nearly froze!! Anyway, I just found out there's a red light camera at the exact intersection! I think it definitely would have caught me but I didn't see a flash, and no one beeped me so I can't be 100% sure!! I have no bloody idea how I missed it though! Anyway, I only have 3 points left on my license and I just looked online only to find that the fine is $300 and 3 POINTS!! GRRRR. What makes matters worse is that I havent changed my registration sticker on my car which means the picture probably picked that up and I could be up for a further $80!! I'm assuming i'm going to get a letter in the mail soon saying that I can either chose to have my license suspended for 3 months or go on a good behaviour bond for one year with no more than 2 penalty points. BLOODY HELL!!!!!! 
On the plus side though... We found a venue :\

>.< !!!!!!!!!!!!

PS! Welcome, calebsmom06! And i'm so sorry to hear of your loss! 

xx


----------



## TandA08

Well, early good morning ladies! It's 3:30am here in Cali (after the time change, so it normally would be 4:30). The only reason I'm awake is because I have some nasty heartburn that woke me up. I took an antacid and am waiting for a little bit before laying back down.
We have to find a different name for my hubby's "member" as "peter" is his brother's name and reading it like that is just too odd for me, LOL. While I was up getting the antacid, DH asked for some benedryl - apparently the itchy is keeping him awake... poor guy - but I did try to tell him to leave the plants alone! MEN! They just can't listen to us women.

According to my ticker I am currently 3dpo, however I have no clue when I actually Ov'd. But, we DTD every other day this past week, so I'm hoping we would have caught the egg, because now with the poison oak, I'm not touchin it! I don't care that they say the rash isn't contagious! LOL

Stephanie - LOVE the pics! I'm a "farmer's daughter" and have bottle fed my share of calves whose mother didn't make it. 

I apologize now if any of this post doesn't make sense - as I would normally be sleeping right now.....


----------



## AmandaBaby

To all these bloody lucky girls who are falling pregnant on accident (and even the ones who aren't) because i'm feeling extremely BITTER at the moment!! ...
SCREW YOU AND YOUR BLOODY HEALTHY PREGNANCIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now that i've got that off my chest..
Hope your feeling better TandA08! And we will definitely have to find another name apart from Peter, as i'm sure that would be quite wierd!! Hahaha. And actually, now that you say that.. Peter is my fathers name :| ......

Ahhh back to work tomorrow :( but on the plus side, I got my thermometer so now I can get to temping :D

x


----------



## AmandaBaby

SO I'VE OFFICIALLY STARTED CHARTING..
And am proud to have my first blue dot on my FF chart! Hahahahaha.
Oh the little things in life! : )
I now feel really excited to wake up in the morning so that I can temp again!
Am I weird!? Haha :)

x


----------



## calebsmom06

I am sooo loving this thread! I am 2dpo today and so far feel no different at all...doc said that the chemical pregnancy last month should not mess with my system at all so i am hoping it didnt...my cervix got soft but not super soft....i soooo hope i ovulated but for some reason my hopes are not up for this month but maybe its just because of what happen last month. last month i had slight ramping on mg left side at 2dpo but the days not over yet and i keep telling myself it is never the same. Still hoping thi saz is my month though. Tanda i hope your hubby is feeling better today. And amandababy lets hope the light did not get you.


----------



## TandA08

I am feeling much better now, I think it was just the spicy food I had for dinner. DH's rashes are getting worse.

I hope this is the best month for all of us!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Please don't get mad at me..LOL...

Ok, no more "peter"...How about "One-eye Willy" or Willy for short? :rofl:

And yep these threads are something when you miss a few..LOL..But that is the fun in reading and posting on here! 

TandA--sounds like your feeling better--and sorry to hear that your dh's "willy" isn't getting any better--he might need to go to the doc and get a shot of cortisone to heal it up and some antibiotics probably couldn't hurt either especially in a 'delicate' area. And heartburn is a sx too even if aggravated by what you ate! Mine was always worse during pregnancy with my daughter--she was a VERY hairy baby too.... 

Amanda--So sorry to hear about the ticket!! Now is not the time to be stressing about tickets and such...TTC and a wedding! Wow, I thought I was a busy lady...Take a deep breath, exhale and tell yourself "everything will be alright!" and it is ok to SCREAM on here!! SCREAM as loud as you want--let all your fustrations go!!!

Calebsmom--so good that you got good news about the m/c not messing up this month's cycle...I can't wait to see ya'll post that you got BFP's!!

For me...Well CD 7 or 8 can't see my ticker and I'm leaning more to cd 8 and even at that rate my O isn't due until next weekend--but I got some bd'ing in around midnight *texas time* Hubby hit my cervix pretty hard--I even told him so--and I was spotting pink when I got up this am...UGH...I hate when he does that. God Bless him though--he's proud of what he has....:blush: and Since tonite is an "off" night I will have time to let my cervix rest...:winkwink:

I will be going to my email and download my pics from my little science experiment so be looking for that post....

Luv and hugs and :dust::dust::dust:, 
Stephanie

I'm Stephanie Verner on Facebook--pic is the same as here if anyone wants to "friend" me...I love to play the games on FB... :thumbup:


----------



## TandA08

DH woke up with more new spots of the Poison oak on his neck and face. The rash on his "willy" (thanks Stephanie) actually looks better today, but the rashes on other places are looking worse (probably because he scratches them). He is planning on calling the Dr in the morning. The benedryl he has been taking today is knocking him out so he's asleep on the couch.

The sun is out right now, but it's supposed to be raining this afternoon, JUST in time for me to go to the ranch and take care of my horses. I have to at least feed, and if it's not actually raining yet, I'll clean the stalls too. Otherwise, that chore will have to wait until it's dry.

I've been kinda bored today, with DH sleeping all morning, and it being cold outside, there hasn't been much for me to do. I did make the "medicine cookies" for my older horse. I discovered that mixing her 2 medications with oatmeal and molasses makes a decent "cookie" which I can conveniently feed her each day. I make 8 days' worth at a time, and today was the day I needed to make more. So with that done, I'm just waiting on time to pass so that I can go to the ranch.


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> DH woke up with more new spots of the Poison oak on his neck and face. The rash on his "willy" (thanks Stephanie) actually looks better today, but the rashes on other places are looking worse (probably because he scratches them). He is planning on calling the Dr in the morning. The benedryl he has been taking today is knocking him out so he's asleep on the couch.
> 
> The sun is out right now, but it's supposed to be raining this afternoon, JUST in time for me to go to the ranch and take care of my horses. I have to at least feed, and if it's not actually raining yet, I'll clean the stalls too. Otherwise, that chore will have to wait until it's dry.
> 
> I've been kinda bored today, with DH sleeping all morning, and it being cold outside, there hasn't been much for me to do. I did make the "medicine cookies" for my older horse. I discovered that mixing her 2 medications with oatmeal and molasses makes a decent "cookie" which I can conveniently feed her each day. I make 8 days' worth at a time, and today was the day I needed to make more. So with that done, I'm just waiting on time to pass so that I can go to the ranch.

Laundry out the wazzoo....Watching the tail end of "Silent Hill"...It's a weird movie--but I like them weird I guess....I got my pics ready to download on a post...very interesting...I really need to get on the laundry as otherwise the kids and myself and Jason will be going naked this week...LOL..
I really do hope your dh gets to feeling better soon!! and Hope you have a good day out with the horses..Jason took Adrian out to take care of and work with Yonder...Working with the animals is very theraputic if you ask me... :winkwink:

We shall talk later! Luv and Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## zoey1990

Hello ladies, How are we all? Haven't posted on here in a few days :flower: I hope you're all well, Any luck on those :bfp:'s yet?? Me and Oh :sex: Last night, (not much point though lol) But even though im not ovulating yet, Its worth a shot :rofl: Got my conceive plus and my soft cups ready for when i get my positive opk :D :wohoo: xxx


----------



## calebsmom06

Well I got light little cramps on both sides low by my pelvic bone today while at work but really light, dont want to read to much into it but I got them last month when I had my BFP! I hope this is our month!


----------



## zoey1990

Ooooh, Sounds promising hunnie, I've got everything crossed for you :) Hopefully this is our month! I would love a :bfp: before christmas :D xx


----------



## waiting2012

Knowing it will be BFN is the fun part I guess--although it would have been a shock to see it be BFP....These are the pics of my 2 BFN .88 Walmart tests...Now I know they don't sell this kind in the UK Amanda but they still be useful to all of us when testing.... I encourage you ladies to post your pics as post when the time comes so we can look and see...:thumbup::winkwink::thumbup:

Now brief explanation of these tests... They were taken last night and this morning--this am's having used 3 drops of FMU as directed; the one from last night was not FMU (of course) and I used 4 drops of urine not realizing I only needed 3. Adding that extra drop made a big difference in how they turned out as there was a pooling of urine on last night's test...So tip--if the test says used X amount of drops of urine etc--only use that amount...:thumbup: Some of the tests were tweaked and I will try to put explanations beside them.

Luv and Hugs...Stephanie









just thought I would share my positive test from September 20th--spotting 9 days later and bleeding on October 2nd...:cry:


----------



## waiting2012

zoey1990 said:


> Hello ladies, How are we all? Haven't posted on here in a few days :flower: I hope you're all well, Any luck on those :bfp:'s yet?? Me and Oh :sex: Last night, (not much point though lol) But even though im not ovulating yet, Its worth a shot :rofl: Got my conceive plus and my soft cups ready for when i get my positive opk :D :wohoo: xxx

Got busy with my dh too...Spotting again..:growlmad: figuring that when he 'bumped' the cervix--it caused it to start up again...Today is an off night so I should be better for tomorrow night...:thumbup:

Lots of luv, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> Well I got light little cramps on both sides low by my pelvic bone today while at work but really light, dont want to read to much into it but I got them last month when I had my BFP! I hope this is our month!

Sounds promising!!! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! Keep us posted!!

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## zoey1990

hey stephanie, Aww, Sorry to hear that :( Well at least you will be all better for tomorrow night :sex: Hoping and preying that we all get our :bfp:'s soon, Wouldn't it be great if we all got our :bfp:'s this month :D Feeling a bit bored tonight, Dd is fast asleep and Oh is busy on his console lol xxx


----------



## TandA08

I just got home from the ranch and taking care of the horses. And yes, Stephanie, it is very therapeutic! I love being out there with them, even the "chores" like cleaning stalls, are enjoyable for me! It sprinkled on me a little, but not too bad.

I got home and DH is miserable he itches EVERYWHERE! I gave him some benedryl ointment to put on the rashes, so maybe that'll help him some.

I have noticed that I've been extra irritable and moody today. Seems kinda soon for that if I'm only 3dpo!


----------



## calebsmom06

Trust me you can def. get the moodiness that early, I had it from 4dpo up till my chemical so hope thats a goodsign. I am sad about the chemical but glad to know that what I experienced last month helps me hit the symptoms this month. I am sooo happy to have these dull cramps n both sides today at 2dpo...had the same last month just hope this is not all in my head...also last month my bb's hurt on the sides starting at 8dpo...yes I am comparing sysmptoms like crazy hoping for the eggy to stick this month!


----------



## TandA08

I am extremely hopeful too!!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

calebsmom06 - That's good the doctor said your cycles will be alright this month. Hope your symptoms are going well! I found out I was pregnant at 8 DPO so had quite good symptoms early on!! Hopefully you will too!! :D And yes, fingers crossed the light didn't get me!!

TandA08 - Glad to hear your feeling better!! Although that's not good that DH's rash isn't getting any better!! Hopefully if he goes to the doctors they will give him something to help! Moodiness and being a bit irritable are definitely good signs! Lets hope they lead to a beautiful BFP!!

Stephanie - Sorry to hear about your cervix!! Bloody men haha. Hope it's starting to feel better! Gotta love recovery nights lol. We're pretty much due to ovulate the same weekend, how exciting!! Hows laundry going? Or are you all going naked this week?  I can't give much on how many clothes I got washed but I got the towels done so at least when we wash we'll be dry.... Hahaha. Oh and I don't live in the UK lol i'm in Australia :D I got a few cheapie tests but not that cheap!! :O It's sad looking back on previous positive tests from a MC though isn't it? I put everything to do with my pregnancy in a little box and it now sits in my bedside table drawer. I've got my 3 positive tests, the ultrasound referral from my doctor, and some pamphlets from my MC. 

zoey1990 - Glad to hear you've got everything ready!! I got my pre seed today so i'm all ready with that!! :D Never used it before though so it should be eventful.. 

Hope I haven't missed anything...?

Well today, i'm pretty pissed off!! I was really excited to have a Christmas BBQ at our house for lunch considering it's our first Christmas moved in together so I wanted to have my family over as well as my OH's... Now that's turning into an issue!! I think I mentioned in previous posts about how I blame one of OH's brothers and his girlfriend for my MC.. well I still hate her, anyway they broke up, for the 47th time... AND NOW THEY ARE BACK TOGETHER!!! Now originally for Christmas I think OH's mother had planned something for lunch and this girlfriend was supposed to be going so now if we have it here she would probably have to come!! WTF!! They aren't even in a stable, consistent relationship!! Plus I think if she was in my house I would probably beat her up!! Haha well no, not really but I would definitely be thinking about it >.< so now I feel like my whole christmas is ruined!! I was SO excited and now i'm so annoyed. Any suggestions on what I can do!?

On top of that, my puppy is going in for her surgery tomorrow. I found out the percentage and it's 1 in 20 dogs will die of a seizure due to the operation. Deeply praying that my poor little darling will be okay. Would appreciate some prayers for her if anyone doesn't mind. Her name is Bella if I haven't mentioned already :(

xxxxx


----------



## calebsmom06

Prayers going out for Bella....that is a very unstable relationship. Why do they continue to be together if they are always breaking up? Looks to me like they dont love eachother but just like the sex and keep coming back to eachother for more. Speak your mind to her if you have to or maybe she will go to her families and not go to your house. 
I am 3dpo today and looking forward to symptoms:)Hoping to have some.I did have a very vivid dream last night and I was holding a baby:) I dont really consider the dream as a symptom though it was prob. just becuase babies seem to be on my mind alot right nowz;) Funny how we hate being sick but will take sickness pain and so much more with delight when trying for/hoping for a baby and will take that and sooooo much more for 9months with pure joy:) Hoping this is all of our months. Wouldnt that be great to all be bump buddies!


----------



## TandA08

Morning all!
First - Amanda, I hadn't noticed that you were from Aussie!! My DH is Aussie, and most of his family still lives there! I hope to visit there for Christmas next year - with a new baby!!!! Your pup is in our thoughts! Hope everything works out just fine. As for the Christmas BBQ, maybe just do a smaller thing at your place, instead of the whole family thing?? Just an idea. That way you can still entertain, do a little something, but be able to avoid having her there??? OR maybe have OH specify to his brother that she is not welcome to join for that one. His mother can do another holiday meal where she is invited, but at your house she is not?

Calebsmom - it would be awesome if all of us could get our BFPs in the same month! And it'd BETTER be this month! I was devastated last month when AF arrived for the first time after my MC!


----------



## waiting2012

I'm on my morning break and have like one minute before I'm due to be back with my class, but wanted to let ya'll know--I will be back when I take my lunch break...Oh, I have so much to ask...I think I am neurotic right now..:nope:

Anyhow, I'll post replies to the above on lunch...

Seems like there is so much to reply to :winkwink: and I look forward to talking to ya'll in a bit!!

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

I can't wait to hear back from ya Stephanie!


----------



## baby_fugirl

Ugh.. I hope you all get BFP! I want this month to work SO bad because AF is due the 23rd of November. The day before Thanksgiving.. So this one would be my Gobble Turkey baby! I have everything planned too. <-- thats bad I know.. but I cant help it. :)


----------



## TandA08

I just realized that I have been constantly hungry yesterday and today. I remember this feeling 2 months ago before I got my BFP, although I don't remember it starting so early. But, I hope it means another BFP for me!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

zoey1990 said:


> hey stephanie, Aww, Sorry to hear that :( Well at least you will be all better for tomorrow night :sex: Hoping and preying that we all get our :bfp:'s soon, Wouldn't it be great if we all got our :bfp:'s this month :D Feeling a bit bored tonight, Dd is fast asleep and Oh is busy on his console lol xxx

It's ok Zoey...I am dealing with it alright..I'm blessed twice over and I know when the time is right--we'll have another..:thumbup:

I am so looking forward to some BD'ing tonite...before my "walk" you wouldn't have heard that come out of my mouth but I really feel reconnected with my dh...:happydance:

I'm also looking forward to seeing posts with ya'll announcing your BFP's!!:winkwink:

Much Luv, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> calebsmom06 - That's good the doctor said your cycles will be alright this month. Hope your symptoms are going well! I found out I was pregnant at 8 DPO so had quite good symptoms early on!! Hopefully you will too!! :D And yes, fingers crossed the light didn't get me!!
> 
> TandA08 - Glad to hear your feeling better!! Although that's not good that DH's rash isn't getting any better!! Hopefully if he goes to the doctors they will give him something to help! Moodiness and being a bit irritable are definitely good signs! Lets hope they lead to a beautiful BFP!!
> 
> Stephanie - Sorry to hear about your cervix!! Bloody men haha. Hope it's starting to feel better! Gotta love recovery nights lol. We're pretty much due to ovulate the same weekend, how exciting!! Hows laundry going? Or are you all going naked this week?  I can't give much on how many clothes I got washed but I got the towels done so at least when we wash we'll be dry.... Hahaha. Oh and I don't live in the UK lol i'm in Australia :D I got a few cheapie tests but not that cheap!! :O It's sad looking back on previous positive tests from a MC though isn't it? I put everything to do with my pregnancy in a little box and it now sits in my bedside table drawer. I've got my 3 positive tests, the ultrasound referral from my doctor, and some pamphlets from my MC.
> 
> zoey1990 - Glad to hear you've got everything ready!! I got my pre seed today so i'm all ready with that!! :D Never used it before though so it should be eventful..
> 
> Hope I haven't missed anything...?
> 
> Well today, i'm pretty pissed off!! I was really excited to have a Christmas BBQ at our house for lunch considering it's our first Christmas moved in together so I wanted to have my family over as well as my OH's... Now that's turning into an issue!! I think I mentioned in previous posts about how I blame one of OH's brothers and his girlfriend for my MC.. well I still hate her, anyway they broke up, for the 47th time... AND NOW THEY ARE BACK TOGETHER!!! Now originally for Christmas I think OH's mother had planned something for lunch and this girlfriend was supposed to be going so now if we have it here she would probably have to come!! WTF!! They aren't even in a stable, consistent relationship!! Plus I think if she was in my house I would probably beat her up!! Haha well no, not really but I would definitely be thinking about it >.< so now I feel like my whole christmas is ruined!! I was SO excited and now i'm so annoyed. Any suggestions on what I can do!?
> 
> On top of that, my puppy is going in for her surgery tomorrow. I found out the percentage and it's 1 in 20 dogs will die of a seizure due to the operation. Deeply praying that my poor little darling will be okay. Would appreciate some prayers for her if anyone doesn't mind. Her name is Bella if I haven't mentioned already :(
> 
> xxxxx

First off...Prayers for Bella!!! Please let us know how she is doing!!! 

Calebsmom: Things are def looking UP and Positive for you!!! OOOOoooo...Our possible first BFP!!! OMGoodness...:winkwink::happydance::hugs:

Tanda: Same things for you!! Maybe we'll have 2 BFP's back to back!!! FX'ed for it!! Hope the dh got some meds at the doctor's today...How is he doing?

Amanda: Don't stress!! 1. if the light got you--you would probably know by now--I would think...Plus we have lights like that hear and if someone runs on--you can see the flash of the camera 5 cars back....But I will pray for you that it didn't catch anything! and 2. If Christmas is going to be in your home--politely ask that it be family only....In otherwords, unless your future brother in law is planning on putting a ring on her finger between now and Christmas--she needs to NOT come. I personally would say "Look, there are just to many bad vibes between the girlfriend and you and Christmas is supposed to be a happy time--and you don't feel comfortable spending the holidays with her around"...If they need further explanation--be straight up with em! And make sure the OH is on your side...He needs to be supportive of your decision and understand your feelings... I have had this conversation with my dh many a time before over his mother! And ya know, he may not agree--but my dh supports my feelings 100%!

Good Luck Ladies!!

Luv and Baby Dust!, Stephanie


----------



## aintlifegrand

Good Luck everyone, I would LOVE to have a BFP before Thanksgiving. Not sure if I can face my husband's extended family if not.


----------



## waiting2012

aintlifegrand said:


> Good Luck everyone, I would LOVE to have a BFP before Thanksgiving. Not sure if I can face my husband's extended family if not.

So glad your here!!! This is a GREAT bunch of Ladies!! Just drop a squat and let us know how your feeling; what your worries and joys are...We are here to be your shoulder to cry on--to laugh with--to let loose with !!

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## calebsmom06

I am really hungry too...my stomach is growling and its not even my,lunch time and i i had breakfast...hmmmm i hope its not all in my head and still getting little ttwinges of pain


----------



## TandA08

Well, my DH still has a few hours before his Dr appt. But he's pretty itchy and the rashes keep spreading. He was such a typical guy and always saying "I must be immune to poison oak, I've never gotten it" and I recall saying "you'd better watch it, just because you _haven't_ gotten doesn't mean you _won't_ get it." And sure enough here he is suffering now! I only laugh at him because well, first, I _have_ had it and so I understand the agony of it, but also, second, because he was such the typical guy about it until now and that part just cracks me up!

I just ate lunch, and a good size lunch and I'm still hungry! And I'm feelin a little gassy this afternoon again...


----------



## waiting2012

Ok ladies...Laugh as you may...This is actually the 3rd time I'm typing this..LOL..I closed out my screen twice now losing what I had typed..:dohh:

In a nutshell...Ya'll know I am not due to O' until this weekend at the earliest..AND I had some major sharp-killer-pains on my left side thursday and same type of pain on the right side friday; spotting after the dh and I had a "midnight tryst" on sunday morning...Here's why I am going absolutely crazy...and I'll break it down for you from the VERY beginning...

Alright--
**excuse me if I am repeating myself from earlier postings here or anywhere on the board**

May 2011-found out we were pg. 
June 2011-M/C on Father's Day
July 2011-Nadda, Nothing, Zip, Zilch, Zero AF
August 2011-AF arrived on the 27th (lasted 7 days exactly)
September 2011- BFP on OPK on the 8th/sex; BFP on HPT on the 20th; spotting on the 29th and 30th
October 2011- on the 2nd-Bleeding heavily, cramps, BFN on HPT; O' type pains on the night of the 16th and part of the 17th--O due on 18th; dime size glob of creamy cm on the 22nd; cm wet/milky/some ew stretch to it from the 22nd on; spotting briefly on the 30th; "flow" on the 31st with NO cramps. 
November 2011- on the 1st and 2nd-"flow" but no cramps *used 1 tampon and 1 pad the entire time from the 31st to the 2nd--hardly anything on pads 
3rd-super sharp pain in left side-thought maybe cyst burst and thought "flow" that had dwindled would pick up again-didn't. 4th-sharp pain on right side-"flow" did not pick up again and at least this day the pain didn't last as long as it did the day before. On the 5th--got a wild hair in my butt to do my own experiment with hpts--took one test--nothing (see pics on previous post above somewhere...LOL); took another hpt on the 6th same result...BFN--it WAS supposed to be! Today-the 7th-woke up-still spotting but it's mainly at the cervix which by the way is HIGH and SOFT and closed...OMG...WTH???? After AF leaves--it's always low and hard till around O' time. AND my (*)(*)'s hurt when I touch them and were hurting this am from my tshirt touching them...super sore back for the past week, my hands are going to sleep--carpal tunnel?? I have a headache today--lack of caffiene?? SOO...I took another hpt just for sh*t's and giggles...LOL..Thinking it will be BFN...BUT WTH...I can see "something" on it at the 5 minute mark! I had the pics sent to my email and only one arrived and of course I deleted the others off my phone--didn't think I would need to send them again. I have only one good pic-and on it there's a shadow where I see the line unlike the good pic which I was able to get that didn't have a shadow and now I can't find it...:growlmad: 
So ladies..CALL ME STUPID!! have any of you had any experience with someone that is perimenopausal??? I am 37 years old and really think that is what it is...I know I can take supplements to help with it, but I was just wondering if that's what it sounds like...I will post my hpt pic (sucky as it is and ya'll can have a good laugh :haha:)

Thanks Ladies!, Luv, Stephanie


*edited my post to include this pic*


----------



## waiting2012

Tanda and Calebsmom--GREAT SX ladies!!! Keep them coming...I will be so glad when I can shake this headache...UGH...Lunch is over for me at 2:30--I get the kiddos that are up from nap...YAY me!!

Talk to you soon!! Luv,Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Um well, you have me thoroughly confused! LOL I'd say take another HPT in the morning with FMU (if for no other reason, do it for sh!ts and giggles again)!


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow is it possible that you could have ovulated sooner than you thought?? Are your cycles regular. That blows my mind I have no idea! So far still for me slight cramping low by my pelvic area on and off throughout the day and slight little twinges of pain in my bb's..hoping this is not all in my head as I will be amazed if I get preg again this quick and easy after a chemical


----------



## TandA08

My lower back has started hurting a little this afternoon, but that could simply be because of my injured tailbone! I'm not reading into any of it too much, just stating the facts of what I feel, lol.


----------



## calebsmom06

Lower back pain is a good preg. sign:) Any other symptoms


----------



## TandA08

Just gassy, hungry, and lower backache for today.


----------



## TandA08

Well, that changed fast. I have an update to my current symptoms and going ons  I have some heartburn again. And I have a little sensation in my abdomen (but that might be a gas pain), and I just got a tickle on my boob and when I reached to scratch it, I noticed that Im a little tender! So, hmmmmm

So, I was thinkin  and this is appropriate for the title of this thread; we are in November, Thanksgiving is just around the corner. And I know we are all hoping for a turkey baby bump this month! Have any of you thought about how youll announce it?

All of my family and DHs family had been told about our first pregnancy 2 months ago, by the gifts that we had given our parents as the clue. Well, obviously we cant do that one again, so I was thinking of how we might announce it this time. And, since Id be testing the week before thanksgiving, my hubby had a great idea. When we are sitting around the table for Thanksgiving, I should ask for a food at the table to be passed to me, and in the same breath and tone of voice follow with Im pregnant and see who if anyone catches on. So itd be like this: Please pass the green beans Im pregnant  no pause, no hesitation, no voice change. First off  its a GREAT idea, however  there is NO WAY I could pull that off with a straight face!!!! I think Id have to make DH do it. More like this Please pass the turkey we are pregnant! :rofl:

Well, I guess well see

PS - the sensation in my tummy was gas LOL :haha:


----------



## waiting2012

Check this crap out...
I'll be damned if this didn't come out POSITIVE..Not sure how the pic is looking but the "test" line is DARKER than my "I know I'm pregnant" BFP I had in September....WTH?????

I won't be back till I get home later..I'm sneaking this on because I need ya'lls input...

Thanks, Luv Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

OMG!!! That's a line! 
Update ASAP please as sooooon as you get home!!!!


----------



## TandA08

(I'm off to the ranch, I'll be back online in a few hours - and I'll be looking for an update Stephanie!) :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, that seriously DID NOT MAKE SENCE...LOL...

That pic was from the 2nd test I took this afternoon about 3:30...A whole hour or so after taking the other...I even took the 1st one apart and scrutinized the H*LL out of it--nothing new--no darker "there" lines just what I had posted after taking it and pointing out what I "thought" I was seeing...I used the excuse that I needed to go get gas before morning to run to the Walmart and asked the hubby if he wanted anything--well my daughter said "can we have ice cream?"..SOOO....long story short--picked up a pack of First Responce tests...No I peed like 30 minutes ago and here I am having just peed on that blasted stick--couldn't help myself..LOL...
Working on getting the pics sent to my email...I will post them although I don't know if I see anything or not..:shrug: So who knows...The box came with 3 tests- one to waste--did that already..1 for the morning and 1 for "Shits and Giggles.."...LOL... Give me a minute or so and I'll put the pics up...Won't hurt my feelings one bit if ya'll don't see anything...This is just the Darndest thing...LOL

Luv, Stephanie


PS...Here's what I can only figure happened.......

M/C with spotting on Sept. 29th; Actual bleeding and cramping on the 2nd. Bleeding ended by October 7th. (9 days total)

BD'ing on 10/10 or 10/11, 10/12, 10/16, 10/18, 10/20, 10/22, 24th, 10/26 skipped and don't remember about the 28th... 

dime size glob of creamy cm on underwear evening of 10/22 BUT on 10/20 I had this "wet" spot on underwear in the AM...All I can figure is that either I was O'ing at the time and not on the 17th like I thought or heck I don't know...Anyhow...From the 7th of October to say "possible O'" day of the 22nd--15 days. Now I had spotting on October 30th; "flow" for a good 3 days on 31st, 1st, 2nd then back to spotting on TP only but this happened mainly after sex on saturday/sunday (midnight)--hubby did hit cervix cause I yelled at him for "ramming" it so hard at the end...So from the 22nd to the 30th--8 days.
Ok...now for the math--8+15=23+9=32 days as of the 31st--I was expecting AF on the 1st OR November 4th (that would have been day 36) BUT here's the big but!!....IF I O'ed on the 22nd and I was only 8dpo on the 30th--I would have been 14 dpo on the 5th NOT the 4th and most tickers go to dpo 15 as the day AF would be due. CONFUSING!!! Now it is possible that because my cm got really "wet" during that week of the 22nd-29th--I might have O'ed around the 24th and that moves my days ahead again to today being dpo 14....SO I guess anything is POSSIBLE...:shrug::shrug::shrug:

Ok...Now that I have thoroughly confused you, me, the dog, the guinie pig, a fly sitting here on my computer--what do ya'll think?

LUV, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Now I didn't have to teetle but did anyhow...So pretty sure anything I saw was just my eyes going cross...

Won't hurt my feelings if you don't see anything...:kiss:









There are notes on each one...Have a gander and laugh...LOL...Cause like I said I'm thoroughly confused about this one!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, I've been neglectful...SO SORRY to make these last few posts about "me"...Forgive me... Ladies--your sx sound wonderful!!! I have been having lower back pain for a week now--gets to where I have to use my dh to help me roll over because of the slipped discs in my back...I can't stop eating sweets--but not really hungry for anything either...Not really nauseated or anything like that and my chin is still broke out...I have a headache that is lingering and I need to eat (not ate supper yet)...My boobs hurt when I touch them and I am debating on "freeing" the girls just to see what happens...LOL...

Please let me know how ya'll are!!! Hugs, and Baby Dust Ladies!!

PS...I like the idea of announcing your "turkey" to the rest of the "turkeys" in your families while at the table--just slipping in casually....Something you might mention too is the fact that you will be needing to get another stocking to hang up this christmas...That might get them to wondering too.. : )


----------



## TandA08

Those pics aren't as clear to me as the other one you had posted. But definitely use a FRER with FMU in the morning and POST THAT PIC! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> Those pics aren't as clear to me as the other one you had posted. But definitely use a FRER with FMU in the morning and POST THAT PIC! Can't wait to see it!

I am def going to do that...And yeah, I know about the pics...I tried to make them clearer, but the lighting is different here than at work...I might try to take a few more in the kitchen where the lighting is different and see what happens...LOL...

I'm going to go to bed and try to rest..I nearly fell asleep driving home :sleep:....UGH...

Something I noticed too...My cervix is still soft...I just don't understand that one...It should be hard right now...Is it really possible???? Good Golly...I don't know if I should be excited at the possiblity or not....

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

I am about to go to bed and wanted to post this pic so I can compare it the mornings...

need to edit..."is the line not showing up?":shrug:


OH, and my hubby is an ASSHOLE...Yep I said it...I showed him the pics of my obviously + hpt and he said "so". That was it and went back to watching the darn tv! Well at least I have you ladies to share this with. :flower:

I want to see lots of new posts tomorrow--I hope that everyone is doing FABULOUS...as for me--I will be more confused in the am...LOL...
 
Luv, Stephanie and Good Night all...Happy BD'ing to Zoey! *and to the rest of you ladies :winkwink:!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok just got home from work...congrats hope thats your BFP!!! I do see a line on the first but not the latest ones you posted...my left nipple is starting to not wanna stay soft:) Hope this is a sign as the same the same thing happened last month! Sounds like all of us are having good symptoms! It would be great if we all got our BFPs!!! I am also still having the cramoing...this afternoon it was going down my leg


----------



## AmandaBaby

QUICK REPLY - SORRY!!!
So it's 10.30pm and I am so bloody tired!! Just got in some BDing and fell asleep with my legs in the air hahaha!!
These symptoms are sounding lovely as well, fingers crossed we get those BFPs soon!!
Stephanie, I am absolutely baffled but I cannot wait to see some more test pictured from you!! Here's hoping this is a genuine BFP!! I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!
I don't have too much more news about Bella (thanks for your thoughts BTW). They started to do the surgery today but they weren't sure if they clamped her liver if she would have enough blood elsewhere to travel to her heart so they are injecting dye into her tomorrow to have a look before proceeding with the surgery. The surgeon has high hopes that she will be okay but they can never tell if a seizure will or will not occur. This morning was very difficult, having to leave her and potentially say goodbye just in case anything happened.. then goto work!! Seeming like tomorrow is going to be a similar day. I'm continuing to pray and keep my fingers crossed that she will be alright!!!

I will be back tomorrow afternoon and hopefully i'll be more awake then I am now!! 

xxxx


----------



## calebsmom06

Hope everything goes good woth the surgery. I woke up this morning woth a slight cough and stuffy nose and my temp finally rose from 97 (4day in a row) to 97.7. Im hope this is a good sign. This is my first week temping...5dpo today


----------



## TandA08

Morning all!
Stephanie that pic that you posted later last night, I can see a line. But I am still waiting to see this morning's test!

Fingers crossed.

As for me, I am constipated last night and this morning. I just got to work, and I need to get a few things done, but I WILL be checking back OFTEN!!!

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Here they are...They aren't the best pics but the best I could get...





I didn't do close ups of the fmu one as I'm pretty sure it's bfn...I thought I saw something while in the bathroom but not sure...Checked cp and it was mid high and was finally firm--I can always check later but I'm going to say that the bfp test was fluke and makes me wonder about using the $ ones again...OH well...I get to keep on bd'ing~no spotting~and maybe it's a sign for Positive things to come... :winkwink:

Hope everyone is doing well...Continued prayers for Bella!! I have to get my class..My am break is over...Till lunch ladies...Have a great day..

Ya'lls sx sound great by the way!! 

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Hmmm, yeah I don't see a line on that one. But hey, it's early in your cycle, so get to it! :haha:

:hugs:

I'm hungry...lol


----------



## waiting2012

So as you can see...I like to keep things stirred up...:haha: Hey wasn't exciting though!!:blush: I'm ok...I got to enjoy what getting a def positive feels like for all of 6 hrs....:dohh:...

Well, I may not be back till this evening..There is a little girl in my 2's class that her family has just gotten custody of her and her siblings--they are not in the position to just go out and buy the kids clothes especially the girl in my class as she wears hand-me-downs that don't fit. I understand completely--and her daddy is trying to make money so that he provide for all the kids--he is now working for the railroad--apparently they were removed from mom for neglect and possible abuse. She's a sweet little girl and I noticed that when she came in her shoes were really big on her--they are her sisters hand me downs. I'm going to run to the next town up and see if I can find her some shoes that will fit her. So until this evening...

Luv and Hugs..Hope those pregnancy sx are still going strong...as for me and Zoey--looks like the "Humpty Train" for us... And just a heads up--I won't be on tomorrow til the night if I make it back then as tomorrow we take our daughter to Scottish Rite for her scoliosis x rays and follow-up..Fingers crossed her back isn't getting worse--at 40* the brace stops working and they put rods in the spine--she was at a 33* when she started wearing the brace and with the brace it was 29-30* (according to the dh)...Well going to run..wasting time sitting her....:dohh:

Peace and luv ladies!!!

Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Ah Stephanie - you have a great heart! :hugs:

Good luck tomorrow with your daughter, I will miss you while you're away!


P.S. ~ I'm hungry again.... lol


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> Ah Stephanie - you have a great heart! :hugs:
> 
> Good luck tomorrow with your daughter, I will miss you while you're away!
> 
> 
> P.S. ~ I'm hungry again.... lol

LOL...I'm always hungry!! Tomorrow I'm going to go back on my diet because I strayed a bit to far and I really want to lose another 60lbs...So I as type this--I'm eating candy from my "treat" box..Good thing the thing is FULL!...I need to starting walking again--I was doing really good when I was exercising but "life" got in the way...:dohh: And IF I do end up pg..then that's ok...I'll be in good shape for it!

I think I found some shoes that will fit her..Her feet are so small and we had to try another little girl's shoes on her to see what size she might need. My director was going to text one of the other mom's and see if she had shoes or clothes she'd be willing to pass along...This little girl is sooo smart! She will be 3 in March, fully tolieting (I hate saying potty-trained), and does have some separation issues. I know she lives with grandma and grandpa and dad and dad just started working for the railroad. I can't imagine what this little girl and her siblings have been through...:nope: She's a cutie though and this is her second week here and so far so good. 

I got a text from Jason when I went to the car earlier--seems one of our cats--Salem (black bob tailed cat) took a ride on the flatbed with him to the college (Thank God the college is like 2 minutes from the house!)...Jason was finally able to retrieve him from the college's shed...:ninja: and when the dh called on his way back to the house he said he caught him and that now he was hiding under the truck's seat...:haha: and he told me "I smell cat pee"...I said "poor cat, probably pittled all over himself from the ride"....Now I know why cats have 9 lives..It's no wonder he didn't get run over!!

Well, I have a turkey to cut out from our art this morning...I don't dare give my 2's scissors....:winkwink:

Ya'll have a good day and will more than likely talk to ya'll this evening...
My luv to everyone!

UPDATES PLEASE Calebsmom, Zoey, Amanda, Tanda, and I know there is one more, but gosh darn-it if I can't remember her sign in name....SO I apologize :flower: for not remembering!! :blush:

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

5dpo mid-day update:
Slightly crampy
Irritable
Vivid dreams the last 2 nights. Last night I was unable to go back to sleep after the dreams, and once I did fall back asleep Id wake up from another dream. They were about random senseless stuff. One was about my truck key (I remembered bits of the dream when I reached for my keys to leave for work this morning). 
Hungry often, even soon after eating.
Wanting lots of chocolate.
Last night and this morning I was constipated, but that seems to have passed. I vaguely recall being constipated around this time of my cycle the month that I got my BFP (2 months ago) and that it was usually in the evenings that I noticed it.

I checked my CP for the first time ever one day last week (dont remember which day it was, but it was around when I may have Ovd.) Since I had never done that before, I had nothing to compare it to as far as position and texture and was clueless to it being open or closed, but made a mental note of it. And finally thought to check it again last night, I didnt notice a change in position, but did notice that it felt firmer last night than it did last week. I think I also noticed that it seemed closed last night whereas last week I couldnt determine that at all. I definitely have a learning curve here that I need to get through before I can be sure of my findings. But last night I also noticed that the CM seemed creamy I guess. Last week it was more like EWCM and last night it was white. Im going to try to be more consistent with checking this so that if I dont get a BFP this month, then maybe I can use that to help for next month


----------



## calebsmom06

UWell other than havong an extremely boring day at work and spending half th# day checking bnb #veruthings alright. my back is killing me today and getting small pains through my bbs...my cervix is still jigh amd maybe open, just like half an inch but maybe thats from having a child before..at least what ive read said that can be no1mal...it is sti soft kinda silky fee"ing and i am hoping this is a good sign


----------



## AmandaBaby

calebsmom06 - Thankyou! And your cold symptoms are sounding great, I got a cold (sniffly nose, etc) when I found out I was pregnant and your temping is sounding very positive!! Good luck!!

Stephanie - Lets hope that those tests are playing tricks on us and that theres a BFP there!! If you have a scanner maybe try scanning them? I do that with all of mine, gives me the best picture!! And if it's not a BFP yet, then there is definitely still hope for this cycle! :D Thank you for your thoughts as well! You definitely have a big heart!! That's lovely that you would go and buy her some shoes. I'm sure they are very appreciative!! Fingers crossed that your daughter is alright! I will keep you all in my thoughts!!

TandA08 - Your symptoms are definitely sounding great!! Keep them up and good luck. When are you going to test?


Update - Bella is out of surgery, the vet/surgeon said it went well!! Very god news although she is not out of the woods yet. She now has 3 days of recovery and there is a 50% chance that puppies who have the surgery can die from seizures during the recovery although the surgeon said it isn't as high for her. I'm still worrying but I have thanked God for getting her through this much and am still praying that she gets through the recovery and lives a healthy life!! 

I had some EWCM this morning, quite slippery and stretchy so thought I could have been ovulating, although i'm only on CD 11 so I did an OPK and it was negative >.< the line was there but very faint. Oh well, i'm not due to ovulate until at least next week, I've been checking my temperature but it keeps getting higher :S maybe i'm not doing it right? I think I'm moving too much when I wake up and on top of that I haven't been waking up at the same time each morning this week!! Hopefully next week i'll be in more of a pattern!! When should I actually start properly using my OPKs like everyday..? I've only got 16 or 17 left, should I just keep testing everyday from tomorrow until I get a positive or wait a few days? Don't wanna waste them! No news on the whole Christmas deal yet, fingers crossed it all works out!!

Fingers crossed for us all! I think i'm gonna goto bed, i'm half asleep again >.<
xxxx


----------



## TandA08

Happy Wednesday morning!
Last night after dinner, I had some more cramping. Felt like mild AF cramps, but it's waaaay too early for it to be AF. But the timing adds up for it to possibly be implantation. Fingers crossed. I got a good night of sleep finally, no more crazy dreams keeping me awake.

I plan on testing on the 17th.

Baby dust to us all!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## calebsmom06

My doc said if this is not the month then to buy an opk and to start on the first day of your period cd1...hope that helps

No sysmptoms for me today:( Hoping to get something today...not gonna get my hopes up or down yet


----------



## TandA08

I can't keep my eyes open today, I am soooo tired... And work is just boring me to death! 2 1/2 more hours and I can go to the ranch and take care of my horsies...


----------



## TandA08

I just found this on countdowntopregnancy.com (you know how the ticker is always saying "One of the top 10 symptoms. . .") Well, I wanted to see that list of the top 10, and I found it on their website:

Based on analysis of all data reported by our members, the following list shows the top 10 most common very early signs and symptoms during the first 22 days of pregnancy (ovulation day to 21 days past ovulation).

#1. Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
#2. Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
#3. Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
#4. Abdomen: Bloating
#5. Back & Legs: Backache
#6. Chest: Tender Breasts
#7. Stomach: Nausea
#8. Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
#9. Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
#10. Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full



Turns out that I have been experiencing 5 of those 10!!!! Ohboy ohboy I hope that's good news!!


----------



## calebsmom06

So far I have 3 out of the 10, my cm is not as abundant today hoping that is not a bad sign:(


----------



## TandA08

I think typically it's normal to get dryer just after Ov, so don't worry too much about it!

Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Thank you...trying to keep my hopes from getting up or down lol if that makes any sense...getting a headache right now but other than that no symptoms to state...didnt have any yesterday either just a backache which could have been from something else so who knows:( Its hard to tell the difference between symptoms or just effects from weather food sleeping etc


----------



## TandA08

I know what you mean exactly! I have moments where I feel I have no chance for this month, and then moments where my hopes are up to the point that I'll be devastated if AF arrives again this month. It's hard to find that "safe" balance. And I often find myself saying "oh that's not a symptom, my back hurts cause I slept wrong, or I have heartburn cause I ate something spicy, or I'm extra tired cause I just unloaded 600 pounds of horse feed!" But when you put all those signs together, it makes you think even more... The never ending battle during the TWW!


----------



## waiting2012

I had a nice note typed and all, and my connection sucks so bad--lost it all!:growlmad:

I will update from my work tomorrow...As it is getting late...:sleep:

Sounds like the sx are going good ladies...Hoping for BFP's for ya'll!!

So glad to hear Bella is 'hanging' in there!

Zoey--how is bd'ing coming along??? Hopefully better than mine...DH is asleep now and last night--he actually passed on sex..OMG..He must be sick or something!:growlmad:

Well, till tomorrow and a better connection! :thumbup:

Luv, Hugs, and Baby dust!!
Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

waiting2012 said:


> I had a nice note typed and all, and my connection sucks so bad--lost it all!:growlmad:
> 
> I will update from my work tomorrow...As it is getting late...:sleep:
> 
> Sounds like the sx are going good ladies...Hoping for BFP's for ya'll!!
> 
> So glad to hear Bella is 'hanging' in there!
> 
> Zoey--how is bd'ing coming along??? Hopefully better than mine...DH is asleep now and last night--he actually passed on sex..OMG..He must be sick or something!:growlmad:
> 
> Well, till tomorrow and a better connection! :thumbup:
> 
> Luv, Hugs, and Baby dust!!
> Stephanie



I think this might be closer to my old 28 day cycles...I am on CD 10 according to ticker and noticed tonite--cp is high/midfirm/and my cm is creamy but almost clear and just a little bit of 'stretchability' to it...not a lot but I'll take what I can get..DH's birthday is sunday and tomorrow and sunday are def. "on" nights...:winkwink:


----------



## AmandaBaby

TandA08 and calebsmom06 - your symptoms are sounding good!! How many DPO are you both? Keeping my fingers crossed!!

Stephanie - Isn't that bloody annoying when you type something really long and then it gets lost! I remember just after I had my MC, I had posted a massive story about it, it was kind of my way to get it all out, then I accidentally highlighted it and pasted over it! I was devastated but I got it back! Thank bloody gosh!! Hoping this is a shorter cycle for you, i'm hoping mine is max 35 days!! 

Heard from the vet today and they said Bella is recovering well, sitting up but not eating yet, hopefully we can pick her up on Saturday!!

Did another OPK today and it was negative although the line is slightly darker then last nights, come on next weekend!! :D

xx


----------



## TandA08

I am 7dpo today and having some slightly sharp twinges that last only a moment. Still pretty gassy this morning. That's all I've noticed so far, but I've only been awake for an hour.

Stephanie, welcome back, can't wait to hear from ya this morning!

:hugs: and :dust: to all of us!!


----------



## waiting2012

Well..Adrian's appointment went really good! The brace is doing what it should:thumbup: and with out it for 24 hours--her curves are staying the same...We go back in 6 months for more xrays and follow-up.. They would like to avoid spinal surgery all together or at least till she's a bit older because if they have to do it sooner than later--they would have to use "growing" rods...She got to meet a facebook friend's daughter who has been at TSRH since August..She had a "halo" put on when she was admitted and traction used to straighten her spine; tuesday she got the halo off, rods placed and a bone graft...She was A LOT of pain:cry: but Adrian got to visit her for a few minutes and after leaving she said "mom, I wish I could trade places with her so she didn't have to hurt." I could tell it was hard for Adrian to see her "new" friend hurting so bad from the surgeries...But it was enough of a visit for her to realize that she DOESN'T want to have surgery so maybe she'll quit throwing a fit about wearing the brace...:winkwink:

I got some :sex::spermy::sex: last night:happydance: YAY me!! and this am I started my 'diet' again...man I did not miss the taste of my morning protien shakes one bit!:nope: but I know its what I need to do...60lbs..I keep telling myself--60lbs... I started out at 280lbs...:nope: YIKEs...I'm down to 210--60 more and I'll be a healthy and sexy 150...:happydance: Although Jason tells me "you'll lose the wieght, get pregnant and gain it all back":growlmad: I don't care one way or the other--I like being able to move without hurting so much...

Tonite is still an "on" night..I told the dh that last night's was a bonus...LOL...Woke him up and he responded quite nicely!:blush::happydance:

SX still sound good ladies!! 
And Amanda it's so good to hear how Bella is doing! I'm sure now that she is getting up some--she'll be eating soon!

Prayers Ladies...My husband's 'step' grandma is in the ICU--she has stage 4 colon cancer and had some surgery to remove what they could...Her husband had lost his first wife to this same type of cancer and is just beside himself...:cry:
Well time to go back to work..Be back at lunch time :flower:

Luv, Hugs, and Babydust!!, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Stephanie, I am sooo glad to hear that your daughter is doing so well, bless her heart!

It's now 9am on day 7dpo, and I can not fight this nagging feeling that we missed the egg this month! The month that we did get a BFP, by this time in my cycle I was having implantation spotting and EXTREMELY sore boobs. So far this month, no spotting, no sore breasts. Granted, I have been experiencing other symptoms as I posted yesterday that list of the top 10. I am _trying_ to stay positive that maybe it's a little too early still, or maybe the fact that I'm not spotting is a good thing, cause last time it did end in a MC. I just don't know. I'm having a blah day....


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> Stephanie, I am sooo glad to hear that your daughter is doing so well, bless her heart!
> 
> It's now 9am on day 7dpo, and I can not fight this nagging feeling that we missed the egg this month! The month that we did get a BFP, by this time in my cycle I was having implantation spotting and EXTREMELY sore boobs. So far this month, no spotting, no sore breasts. Granted, I have been experiencing other symptoms as I posted yesterday that list of the top 10. I am _trying_ to stay positive that maybe it's a little too early still, or maybe the fact that I'm not spotting is a good thing, cause last time it did end in a MC. I just don't know. I'm having a blah day....

Don't give up all hope yet..It ain't over till the fat lady sings...:winkwink: In Septmember--I had sore breasts too and that one ended too soon..:nope: I would say that just cause there is a "lack" of some sx--that doesn't mean you missed the egg! With my dd--I don't remember having sore (*)(*)'s at the beginning...:winkwink: And not every pregnancy is noticed by IB! Your right--that may be a good thing--the no spotting this early! Keeping my fingers crossed for ya! Hoping your day gets better too!!:thumbup::thumbup:

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

My MC was in Sept also! On our 3rd wedding anniversary to be exact - ugh! 
Anyway, I'm trying not to lose all hope, I'm just down today but maybe it's more of just mood swings than anything. And I'm sooo tired, I just wanna go home and cuddle with my blanket!


----------



## calebsmom06

Amandababy....I am 7dpo today, haven't really had alot of symptoms though of course maybe that is good...last month I had lots of symptoms and ended up with a chemical the symptoms I am having this month could easily be confused with other things so trying not to get my hope up anyway, I have however started feeling more twinges or quick cramps on my lower left side near my pelvic bone and this morning i had to go to whataburger and get me a burger so hmmm a burger at 930 am hahaha. Maybe I'm just going crazy lol


----------



## waiting2012

I won, I won, I won...

18 OPK strips and 18 HPT strips...Hmmm...Do you think I'll have them all used up my actual 'test' date...Hmmm... For 4.00 (1.00 winning bid and 3.00 shipping) I can peeeeeeeeeeeeeeee away!!!!!!!!!!:haha:


Just had to share!!

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Great SX ladies...Keep them coming...Off to get the brat in the baby room a burrito...Man..College girls are worse than my 2 year olds....LOL..Just Kidding... : )


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> I won, I won, I won...
> 
> 18 OPK strips and 18 HPT strips...Hmmm...Do you think I'll have them all used up my actual 'test' date...Hmmm... For 4.00 (1.00 winning bid and 3.00 shipping) I can peeeeeeeeeeeeeeee away!!!!!!!!!!:haha:
> 
> 
> Just had to share!!
> 
> Luv, Stephanie

LOL - yaaaaay go peee!


----------



## macysmommy

I am joining this forum as I am entering the 2ww! I am thinking I am around 2-3 dpo, maybe 1-2. 

I started a new forum today, if anyone is interested in my background. :)


----------



## TandA08

I just ate lunch and now my tummy is very icky and gurgley - yuck. And gassy again....


----------



## waiting2012

macysmommy said:


> I am joining this forum as I am entering the 2ww! I am thinking I am around 2-3 dpo, maybe 1-2.
> 
> I started a new forum today, if anyone is interested in my background. :)

 Drop a squat...and enjoy the wait!! Hoping you get BFP's soon!!! Feel free to release your stress here..We are your shoulder to cry on, an extra set of eyes for looking at those HPTs and overall just great listeners... **Ok, my ADD does kick in--so I can be completely random sometimes and a bit goofy:wacko:**

So Welcome again, 
Hugs, Luv and Baby dust!!,
Stephanie


----------



## calebsmom06

OK sooo I just chencked my cm and it is now thicker like lotion I guess creammy and white. Hoping this is really a good sign. I am 7dpo today and have had slight cramping:)


----------



## TandA08

calebsmom06 said:


> OK sooo I just chencked my cm and it is now thicker like lotion I guess creammy and white. Hoping this is really a good sign. I am 7dpo today and have had slight cramping:)

That's how mine has been the last 2 or 3 days now. I've been cramping slightly the last 3 days off and on. Today has been more of twinges than cramps I'd say.

I think we are pretty much the same dpo too, it'd be awesome if we both got BFPs at the same time!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

I plan on testing on the 14th...we should test together. I should be 11 do that day. How many do will you be? I have had slight cramping also but hardly noticeable. That would be awesome if we got our bfps together...we can be bump buddies....alot of this thread were planning on testing 11/11/11 @ 11 but that is to early for me


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, 11/11/11 would be too early for me too. AF is due for me on the 17th, that's why I was planning on testing then, I really hate BFNs from testing too early.

My friend's birthday is on 11/11/11 and I am busy tonight making her cake that she requested. I just sat down for a break while the cake cools so I can take it out of the pan. I made 2 dozen cupcakes, a huge 14" round cake and a castle cake. Cupcakes are frosted, the round cake is cooling to be frosted and the castle cake is cooling to be taken out of the pan. Then I have to glaze the castle, put it on top of the round cake, and then frost the round cake - then I'll be done! Busy busy busy, lol.


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow sounds like you have ALOT of energy right now....mmmmm cupcakes sound deliscious:) Thats so sweet of you to make her the cake she requested, I wanted to wait until the 18th when my AF is due but if I am preg I should have a bfp at 11dpo if not I will wait and see if I miss.


----------



## TandA08

I wouldn't really say I have a lot of energy right now, I'm pretty tired, and I've been dragging all day, but now I'm doing something I really enjoy! lol

Fingers crossed for us!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww well at least it is something you enjoy!


----------



## waiting2012

Caleb and Tanda--if I didn't know any better I would say ya'll got some :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:'s coming!!!

Amanda--how are things coming along?

Zoey--Are we laying low till we reach the dpo mark?

Macy--How are you this am??? sx's.???

I thought this might be a good time for us to post our cd or dpo and what's going on....And of course I can't check my cp and cm--the dh just bd'ed and it's been like 10 years since we had sex in the am...:happydance::blush::haha: (yeah-that's my dh, then me, then ya'll laughing about it--10 freakin years!!!!)

CD 11 (I think)--didn't look at ticker to see:dohh:
Well, I'm guessing I'm either about to O or have a few days more days to go...Really starting to lean to a 28 day cycle instead of 33-36 day cycle as yesterday I had some slight cramps in my right side, a little nauseas yesterday evening, and my bbs are tender-not hurting-but tender...SO I figure combined with yesterday's cm and cp--I would say O' is coming and I will be darned if I miss it!!!

Ok, ladies got to get ready for work and the dh is needing the bathroom! 

Hugs, Luv, and Baby Dust!!!!, 
Stephanie
ttyl


----------



## waiting2012

HOLY SCHMOLLY....

My ticker says cd 12....YIPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! We are going to get that darned egg if it kills us...!!! I can't afford to "buy" my dh an anniversary present but I can give him the gift that keeps on giving!!! 

Luv Ya, Stephanie


----------



## AmandaBaby

Symptoms are still sounding amazing!!
I've been getting a fair bit of CM lately, not all day every day, sometimes just in small amounts and other times, THERE'S JUST SO MUCH OF IT!!!!!!!!!
It's mostly creamy/clear/stringy, sometimes like EWCM, thought I was ovulating early but not got a positive OPK yet (or even near positive) come on next week!!! 

*Update on Bella - She is going well!! We are hopefully picking her up tomorrow afternoon!! *


...Bloody hell I hope this is our month. I'm getting so depressed reading peoples status' on facebook. Especially the ones who have gotten pregnant on accident.....
Here's a few of the status' i've had to put up with lately;

"So hard to find the perfect pram that I like and is worth paying lots of money for! :-("

_Stop your winging, at least your having a baby!_

"Whenever I see babies I'm always like ahh I want 1! then i remember i'm gunna have one very soon  12-04-12 &#9829;"

_Um, this would have basically been my due date, or at least month! _

"All my friends are having baby girls i wonder what mine will be? 11 days &#9829;"

_Who cares, consider yourself lucky your even pregnant!!!_

"feeling realli uncomftable atm plz stop jumping around baby your hurting my ribs :("

_What I wouldn't give for a million kicks in my ribs _

Just to add a few...
I feel so incredibly upset at the moment, I could be sick!! :'(


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Symptoms are still sounding amazing!!
> I've been getting a fair bit of CM lately, not all day every day, sometimes just in small amounts and other times, THERE'S JUST SO MUCH OF IT!!!!!!!!!
> It's mostly creamy/clear/stringy, sometimes like EWCM, thought I was ovulating early but not got a positive OPK yet (or even near positive) come on next week!!!
> 
> *Update on Bella - She is going well!! We are hopefully picking her up tomorrow afternoon!! *
> 
> 
> ...Bloody hell I hope this is our month. I'm getting so depressed reading peoples status' on facebook. Especially the ones who have gotten pregnant on accident.....
> Here's a few of the status' i've had to put up with lately;
> 
> "So hard to find the perfect pram that I like and is worth paying lots of money for! :-("
> 
> _Stop your winging, at least your having a baby!_
> 
> "Whenever I see babies I'm always like ahh I want 1! then i remember i'm gunna have one very soon  12-04-12 "
> 
> _Um, this would have basically been my due date, or at least month! _
> 
> "All my friends are having baby girls i wonder what mine will be? 11 days "
> 
> _Who cares, consider yourself lucky your even pregnant!!!_
> 
> "feeling realli uncomftable atm plz stop jumping around baby your hurting my ribs :("
> 
> _What I wouldn't give for a million kicks in my ribs _
> 
> Just to add a few...
> I feel so incredibly upset at the moment, I could be sick!! :'(

I know how hard it is right now for you! Trust me...With 2 co workers expecting grandbabies the same month as the one I m/c in September on top of the mom who is also due the same month...I don't need anyone on FB talking about being pregnant...I've got enough reminders staring me in the face everyday...

I used to dwell on the "what-ifs" and realized that I can't change what has happened and that God is my only rock...I am happy for those who are expecting and yet at the same time it hurts my heart because I know that with the m/c I had on father's day this year--I should be feeling "kicks" and such by now if I hadn't lost that one...:cry: But knowing that with each cycle there is another chance to conceive--it gives me some hope that one day we'll have our "last"...Maybe it's easier for me to say this because I have been pg before and have been blessed with a son and a daughter--but it gives me solice to know that there are those who have been waiting just as long as I have for their "first"...

Your pain is real. Your feelings are genuine. The stress it causes can be exhausting whether waiting to conceive your "first" or your "last" and it is more stressful when you see and hear or read about friends getting pregnant even when they weren't trying...:nope:

I hope you can find peace and comfort in your heart and leave your worries, stress and feelings of disdain here so that you won't "bogged" down by it.

Much Luv hun and big hugs!!! I am sure that "something" is going to happen for us~but I pray that it happens for ya'll before it happens for me...

We are all to blessed to be stressed!!!

Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Ps..Amanda...
So glad to hear that Bella is doing so well!!

Talk to ya'll soon!!


----------



## TandA08

Stephanie, even I took comfort in that comment to Amanda, thanks!

I'm not sure if I mentioned this earlier on in this thread or not, but if I hadn't have MCd in Sept, I would be due in June, and just 4 weeks after my MC, I found out that my brother's wife (who hates me for petty reasons) is due with their 2nd - IN JUNE. It killed me!

But, back to the NOW... I am 8dpo today, and feel fine. Gassy first thing this morning, constantly hungry, but that seems to be it. I have been noticing a lot of wet CM during the day, although I couldn't tell you it's color or consistency because my pantiliner absorbs it before I can see it. But when I've been checking my CP each day, the CM has been white and creamy, and tons of it. 

Trying to stay hopeful.


----------



## TandA08

Forgot to mention:

Occassional twinges, pinches, and tugs across my abdomen, but it might just be the gas.

I have been having a tiny bit of blood every time I blow my nose today (and I'm not blowing it forcefully), it's just a bit of a runny nose from the cold air, but when I blow my nose I get just a little blood on the tissue. I'm not at all convinced that it has anything to do with an early pregnancy sign, but I've read several other ladies post on bnb about getting it during the TWW. 
AF is due in a week, and normally by this time, my boobs would start hurting, but so far, they haven't hurt at all. I find this very odd. Even the month I did get a BFP they were EXTREMELY sore even sooner than this.


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> Forgot to mention:
> 
> Occassional twinges, pinches, and tugs across my abdomen, but it might just be the gas.
> 
> I have been having a tiny bit of blood every time I blow my nose today (and I'm not blowing it forcefully), it's just a bit of a runny nose from the cold air, but when I blow my nose I get just a little blood on the tissue. I'm not at all convinced that it has anything to do with an early pregnancy sign, but I've read several other ladies post on bnb about getting it during the TWW.
> AF is due in a week, and normally by this time, my boobs would start hurting, but so far, they haven't hurt at all. I find this very odd. Even the month I did get a BFP they were EXTREMELY sore even sooner than this.

Hey Hun...
If it were me--I would be sooooo peeeing on a stick right now just to 
see...:winkwink:
I have heard that First Responce Early is a good one to use this early and with all the good sx you are having--you might be surprised!! I too had really painful bbs with my m/c--that was the first sx I had that made me go hmmm...and then nausea kicked in after the bbs..I have never had m/s or bbs like that with either of the two full term pg or my other m/c's...Usually just one or the other...With my daughter I remember having lots of (back then I wasn't sure what it was until the doctor told me) cm just like you describe! I bet there's something "brewing" in there!!! 

If you do decide to take a test--be sure to post it--so we can take a gander...I know you probably don't want to this early--but man, I would be just itching to do so if I had as good as sx as you are!!! 

God has big plans for us all! I can just feel it! It may not be a BFP for me, but I know it will more than likely be for you gals!:winkwink: You are all deserving of it! and it seems this thread is a great way to get all that "junk" that keeps us down--from getting us down! With my kids and Jason going to school, and work--it's nice to be able to post how my day is and I hate when my connection is so bad at home that I can't get on because there is always something I want to share and can't... OR I am just dying to see what is going on with everyone else...

I have already been thinking of names for a posting for December if this isn't my month because I feel like you, Amanda, and Caleb, and Zoey and the other "new" ladies that have posted here are friends and confidants... I will be sad to move onto the next month without ya'll but I know that if I do--that is God's plan; not mine. He is the one in control; and I can only work with what He gives me...:flower:

Don't get me wrong..I have my moments too where I can be a "Debbie Downer" but I have learned over the last month--1. I can't control everything and 2. I can't control everything. 

I pray that God answers all of our prayers but most importantly ya'lls as God has (as I told Amanda) 2 of the most wonderful, precious gifts and not only that I have a step daughter that my husband may get custody of... Maybe I am meant to just "be" here to be a support to those who need it most. :thumbup:

Luv, Hugs, and Baby Dust!!
Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Hi ladies...

I was just wondering if anyone does it besides Amanda and Me? If you would like you can look me up and "friend" me...I would love to be "friends" and I enjoy a few of the games on there as well...Plus, you can see any pics you want of the family... Don't feel like you have to but if you want you can look me up...

Stephanie Verner (my facebook pic--is the same as the one here--the 3 kids)

You don't have mention TTC (I am not relaying that info to anyone on FB and IF I get pg--not telling anyone until at the 3rd month or I have an u/s pic of a nice growing fetus...:winkwink:) but it's just another way to "catch up" if you will...

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

I have two, I say 2, of First Response Early Result tests waiting for me, and screaming my name every time I pee in the morning. It's so bad that I refuse to go pee in THAT bathroom first thing in the morning! LOL My AF is due between the 17th and the 19th, and I reeeeeeally wanna wait until the 17th to test, but shoot, I may not be able to!

Stephanie, I really truly appreciate your kind words and warm heart that you are always pouring on us! It gives me an "awwww" feeling inside and I wanna just reach out and hug you!

This cold weather that we are getting this week is really wracking havoc on my body - the sniffly nose, dry skin, and now my fingers are splitting and so sore! Time to get winter lotion!! It's not even THAT cold compared to most areas in the winter, but it's cold for Southern Cali!

About my boobs again - they are starting to feel ever so slightly tender, but I'm probably just imagining it now, lol, expecting the pre AF tenderness to kick in any time now....

STARVING! It's my lunch time and I'm just waiting for hubby to bring me food. I'm at work, and he works from home, and once in a while I'm able to talk him into bringing me food cause then I can take only a half hour lunch and leave a half hour early - wooohoo FRIDAY!

I am soooo excited for the bday party tonight (except no alcohol for me please - yikes how do I explain that to our friends that we don't want to know we are TTC). I can't wait to see the expression on my friend's face when she sees the cake I made for her - it turned out sooo awesome, if I may say so myself!

Well, now that I've been long winded (seems to run in this thread) I should get back to work until lunch gets here... Be back soon!

:hugs: everyone!!!
Wow I just realized what a GOOD mood I'm in all of a sudden - can we say mood swings again?! jeeeeesh

PS - I'm not on facebook - sowwy


----------



## TandA08

Hey, Calebsmom, last night I was telling you that I was baking cakes and cupcakes and all that fun stuff... I posted pics in my journal of how it all turned out. Any of you ladies curious, go poke around in my journal and look! It's on page 18.


----------



## waiting2012

Might be bit late but...
You might just say that your feeling "under the weather" and don't want to drink tonite...:winkwink:

If anyone asks about ttc or the possibility--just tell them if it happens it does but you just don't feel like drinking...

I'm going to check out your journal pics--and I'm sure the cake looks GREAT!!!

Hope you have fun tonite!!

Hopefully, my connection this weekend will be good enough to get online--it hasn't been the last few nights...SO if by chance ya'll don't hear from me--that's why...Keep your fingers crossed I can get on at sometime!:thumbup:

Luv, and Hugs!!,
Stephanie:hugs:


----------



## Duffy

I would love a turkey babe in the bun


----------



## Duffy

No period but I took a test a few days ago and it said negative but last time it took a week to show.


----------



## waiting2012

Duffy said:


> I would love a turkey babe in the bun

So glad you have come to join us!!! Stay as little or as long as you like~this is great bunch of ladies!!!

Leave your stress, worries AND joys here!! Got pics--post away so we can look!! 

I'm a test junkie (if you happened to see some of my pics on this thread) LOL...But at least I had a good time doing so!:winkwink:

Please tell us more about yourself, like what CD or DPO you are on....Family? 

Luv and Hugs!!
Stephanie:dust::dust::dust::bfp::bfp::bfp::dust::dust:


----------



## waiting2012

Duffy, we must have been posting around the same time! LOL...Hope you see your BFP soon!!! 

Remember it ain't over till the fat lady sings!!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok Ladies..Heading home...
Baby Dust Ladies!! 

Remember to keep your fx'ed for me so that I have enough connection to get online!!

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## AmandaBaby

Thanks Stephanie, that bought a lot of comfort!! I love your outlook and perception of life.
I find that i'm fine usually all day, it's when i'm left alone to think about it that gets me done, I feel like after 2 months i'm still grieving :(

I do really feel positive for this month though, i'm getting insane amounts of CM when I wipe, it's crazy (and I haven't even ovulated yet). It's all still creamy but mostly like EWCM but probably not AS stringy yet. Last month I barely had ANY CM. 

I do need a bit of advice though...
Who uses Pre-Seed? And can you really only use it 9 times!? (comes with 9 non-reusable syringes).
And, temping!! :| my temp has been all over the place from 36.4 to 36.8 - is this normal for pre-ovulation? It rises each morning by .1 basically although yesterday monring it dropped down to 36.4 again. It's possible i'm moving too much when I wake up and i'm not testing at EXACTLY the same time each morning, would that make a huge difference?

TandA08 - I cannot wait until you test, i'm feeling a BFP for you! :)

xx


----------



## calebsmom06

Your cake looks awesome! So today I have not had many symptoms but my cervix is higher (can hardly reach) and I got a big pimple on my chin or boil or something I dont know but its like and inch big...disgusting I know! I NEVER break out! Cm is still there and white but otherwise no symptoms here lately. Hoping this is my month. I have not tested yet. I am 8dpo today, will be 11 dpo on monday when I plan on testing. I tested everday from 6dpo last month and got my bfp at 9dpo but I am really nervous about testing early this month:(


----------



## AmandaBaby

Ok, I am thoroughly confused!!
Here are my temps over the last few mornings:
Monday - 35.8 
Tuesday - 36.3
Wednesday - 36.5
Thursday - 36.6
Friday - 36.4
Saturday - 36.4

Do these mean anything yet? Because charting CONFUSES ME!!

Also my CM...
Monday - Creamy
Tuesday - Creamy
Wednesday - EWCM
Thursday - Creamy/EWCM
Friday - EWCM
Saturday - EWCM

My OPK's have been negative the last 3 days but I almost feel like I could be ovulating (although it's really early), i've had a tiny bit of cramping too, but only ever so slightly.
We Bd'd on Tuesday night and Saturday night (last night).
If i'm not ovulating now, then i'm due to next weekend so is it possible that i'm just getting all this CM prior to ovulation? I've heard some people get it about a week before they ovulate?

OH!!
And my CP!
Normally I think it's high and kinda hard but lately when I feel, it's a lot lower than usual, open (I think) and not really soft but not super hard either....


----------



## AmandaBaby

calebsmom06 - I hope you get your BFP soon!!


----------



## Duffy

waiting2012 said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> I would love a turkey babe in the bun
> 
> So glad you have come to join us!!! Stay as little or as long as you like~this is great bunch of ladies!!!
> 
> Leave your stress, worries AND joys here!! Got pics--post away so we can look!!
> 
> I'm a test junkie (if you happened to see some of my pics on this thread) LOL...But at least I had a good time doing so!:winkwink:
> 
> Please tell us more about yourself, like what CD or DPO you are on....Family?
> 
> Luv and Hugs!!
> Stephanie:dust::dust::dust::bfp::bfp::bfp::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks for the warm welcome  I'm a test junkie but I don't have the money to buy another digital test. I will have to hit the dollar store LOL. 

I didn't keep track of my CD I'm day one of my period now, but no period  I have been known to run late by a day or two. By next wes I will pick up another test (digital) but I can get a dollar store test I just don't know how well it will work. I do have a daughter she will be two in december, and I have had two miscarriages. I also work a full time job/and a part time job so sometimes I won't be on for days lol. I can't wait to get to know everyone. :cloud9:


----------



## TandA08

Welcome Duffy! :hugs:

Calebsmom - thanks, I am just waiting to go to the party, it's in an hour, I can't wait to see her reaction!


----------



## calebsmom06

I am getting the itch to test already! UGH, I might end up testing tomorrow at 9dpo:( I was sooooo hoping I would be able to hold off until monday but all this talk about it has me anxious!


----------



## waiting2012

Having trouble with my connection...So I snagged dh phone...:winkwink:I cant wait to read about ya lls testing...
Duffy, I would def test with another	test! What sx are you experiencing? Anything familiar?

God,I hate using his phone, taking forever to type and its touch screen on top of that...

Going to check on reg connection...

Ttyl ladies
Luv and hugs, 
Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

IAmanda, didnt want to leave you hanging...
Im not sure about your cm/cp or temps..to me sounds like possible ovulation but then why would you get bfn on opk?
This is a tough one to answer. Not sure about preseed either, never used it before.maybe one of the other ladies can help with the temps as I am clueless there.

And its normal to grieve, and for the mind to wander. Please remember you have a ton of support and prayers from people who spend their time in the bathroom peeing on something...:hugs:

Did I mention how much I hate this phone?:wacko:
Well I am off to bed...
Night, and we luv you Amanda! FXed for ya!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awe thank you stephanie! :) You have a way of making me feel better!!
I've read some girls don't get a positive OPK even when they are ovulating so maybe that is what is happening here, or maybe i'm just coming up to it!!
I've had a lot more EWCM today, really stretchy too!! I may do another OPK today and see what it's like then possibly upload the photos and see if they are actually getting darker

xx


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Awe thank you stephanie! :) You have a way of making me feel better!!
> I've read some girls don't get a positive OPK even when they are ovulating so maybe that is what is happening here, or maybe i'm just coming up to it!!
> I've had a lot more EWCM today, really stretchy too!! I may do another OPK today and see what it's like then possibly upload the photos and see if they are actually getting darker
> 
> xx

The ewcm sounds really good!! I have bd'ed right before the times I would normally check and have made the choice to not check during the days that we do bd so not to not to disturb the deposit:winkwink:... And def post those pics of your OPK tests!!!

SO is today the day you get to pick up Bella?? I bet you can't wait to get her home!!

Well, goto run...Eh Hmmmm...Duty calls...:sex::spermy::sex:LOL...

Luv ya, and BIG :hugs:
Stephanie

Don't forget....Catch the Egg, Catch-Catch that Egg!!!! 
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## Duffy

Hi ladies  
I think I'm two days late now but it is still early in the day my period might start once I'm moving around lol. I'm DYING to test but I didn't have a tester on me. Do the dollar pregnancy test work? I might send my boyfriend to get me a few today. I just cannot afford the digital its almost twently bucks for two of them. 

I played hooky with my work, I had terrible nightmares about my job. So I called in sick. But Karissa home today/no daycare so I am going to spend some time with her. I hate working all the time and not being with her like I was up to her first birthday. Sniffles. 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## AmandaBaby

Well this is gonna sound awful on my part... I'm so terribly tired at the moment and so I wasn't going to worry about BDing (today is the "off" night anyway) but you've just talked me into it! Hahahahahaha :|
Anyway, I will gather up all my OPK's for this month and post them in the morning!
Yess we picked up Bella today! She was very excited to see us. Doing well but a bit sleepy. She lives with my mum though and mum just messaged me saying she threw up :( She called the vet and they said if it happens again then to take her in straight away although they think it could just be that she ate t much, fingers crossed that's all it is!! 

Have fun BDing!! xx


----------



## waiting2012

As the dh watches the news..LOL..I sit here ready and waiting..LOL...

I changed my ticker--reflecting a 28 day cycle cause I can always expect O' to occur a little later rather than a little earlier.:winkwink:

I am hoping Bella just ate too much! I can see that happening--especially after not eating good for a few days due to the surgery..

Duffy... 
I can't say the $ tests aren't reliable but I did post some picks on this thread of a $ test that I took and it actually showed a BFP I will see if I kept the pic in my saved pics on the computer and post it...This was the first time this has happened with them--so I guess there is always the possibility of a "dud" but you should have your OH get a couple of $ tests...I backed my $ tests up with a FRE--and they came out negative...They were supposed to as I was just 'testing' in the name of science....:thumbup:
Enjoy the day with your lil one! they are only this little once...and I love her pic! She reminds me of the dh and I's dd...She was a mouse her fist halloween and with her pink pacifier--she was too cute and for her second halloween she was a cat...:flower:

Ok, Now I'm going to jump off of her so I jump on the dh!!!:happydance:

PS...I found a cool site last night on the dh's phone, but I'll have to look it up on his phone to get the link...It had a really interesting graph to give the most fertile days and what days were optimal to conceive a boy or girl...Although the chinese calendar says a girl this time around and it's been right with both of my full term pregnancies...

Luv and Hugs!!
Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, yeah..forgot to mention...
As I sit here...I think my cm is feeling kind of wet and little twitchy pain in my left boob...Hmmm...I'm going to say my ticker is accurate... :winkwink"

Wish me luck ladies!!


----------



## waiting2012

My $ Tests:



this one actually showed +

this one is a .88 cheapie from Walmart!

Good Luck Sweetie!!!:dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp:


----------



## calebsmom06

Let us know how bella does. Hope she is feeling better. I caved and tested this morning at 9dpo and i got a BFN but my cm is sooooo thick globby and wjite. Could it jus2 be preperation for my AF? Ove never noticed my cm thick like this before and it is bright white. I will probally go buy some more tests tonight but jusy maybe i can congince myself not to. I havemt had a lot of symptoms this month so i kinda have doubts that i am...my temps are still going up they started at 97 6 days ago amd i am up to 98.3 today but i also read online that it is normal for temp to stay hogj aftr o that it woll mot go down intil af is due. Anyone else here this? Sorry about mistypes i am using my phone since im at work


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> Let us know how bella does. Hope she is feeling better. I caved and tested this morning at 9dpo and i got a BFN but my cm is sooooo thick globby and wjite. Could it jus2 be preperation for my AF? Ove never noticed my cm thick like this before and it is bright white. I will probally go buy some more tests tonight but jusy maybe i can congince myself not to. I havemt had a lot of symptoms this month so i kinda have doubts that i am...my temps are still going up they started at 97 6 days ago amd i am up to 98.3 today but i also read online that it is normal for temp to stay hogj aftr o that it woll mot go down intil af is due. Anyone else here this? Sorry about mistypes i am using my phone since im at work

Not sure about temps..I tried it once like 5 or 6 years ago and was very unsuccessful at it...And don't worry about the typos--it's ok cause I can relate!
Don't get discouraged about your BFN...It's still early and it does take a few days from implantation for the levels to get high enough for a BFP to show...SOO...if you implanted at 5dpo (the minimum) you could get a bfp at either 8 or 9 dpo and since implantation can happen all the way to 10 and even 11 dpo--add a couple of days to that--:winkwink:..You may have gotten bfn today but who's to say in a couple of days you don't get a bfp!....

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

ok..I know the following looks like a bunch gobbly-gook.... but go to https://www.MomsWhoThink.com

Good luck Ladies....

Home Diet & Nutrition Food and Recipes Food & Recipes Home Barbecue Recipes Steaks and Burgers Ribs and Chicken Picnic Side Dishes Barbecue Desserts Everyday Dinners Dinner Recipes 30 Minute Meals Dinner Meal Plans Chicken Recipes 4 to 5 Ingredient Chicken Crock Pot Recipes Easy Recipes Soups Salads & Sides Soup Recipes Side Dishes Salad Recipes Mama Shirleys Recipes Healthy Recipes Kids Recipes Desserts & Sweets Cheesecake Recipes Cookie Recipes Cake Recipes Pie Recipes Fudge Recipes Dessert Recipes Breakfasts Breakfast Casseroles Breakfast Recipes Celebrations & Holidays Family Life Pregnancy Baby Names Parenting Your Health 
Ovulation Calendar
The Ovulation Calendar generates 6 useful charts based on your menstrual cycle data:

Luteal phase or Menstruation. 
Free Sex Days: The time with the lowest pregnancy percentage. 
Fertility: The time with the highest likelihood of sexual intercourse leading to pregnancy. 
Ovulation: Presence of female mature egg that is capable of being fertilized. 
Conception Boy: Highest chance to get pregnant with a Boy. 
Conception Girl: Highest chance to get pregnant with a Girl. 


Please enter your Menstrual Cycle Data below:
Menstrual Cycle Data 
Last Menstrual Date: 
Cycle Length 202122232425262728293031323334353637383940 Days 
Menstruation 3456789 Days 
Powered By JosXP.com 




EDD: Expected Delivery Date: Sunday, August 5, 2012 
Month Oct Nov Dec 
Date 30 31 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 
Free Sex Days 
Fertility and Ovulation 
Conception Boy 
Conception Girl 



Privacy Policy Media Kit Contact Us 


Click here to watch TVSTYLEENTERTAINMENTHOMECLOSE X


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies! As I was typing my last post saying that I had an hour before the party, my friend called and said she needed help with the last minute prep (getting all the food set out) and asked if I could head over there. So I up and ran (luckily she lives right across the street, lol). She LOVED the cake, everyone was impressed with it. It was a good time. And after everyone left at (11:30) I was finally able to get some baby time with her 4 month old!

I was soooooo tempted to test today, but I won, I resisted.


----------



## waiting2012

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

Dun-na, Dun-na, Dun-na-Dun-na-Dun-na, DUN-NA.... Ok think Jaws theme...LOL....Fixing to go to the grocery store...

We did the deed...I propped the hips for 20 minutes (on the dh's pillow...:haha:) now it's up to the :spermy: to get where they need to go...I would like to say I can just sit back and relax--but nope...even after changing my ticker it is always a possibility that I will not Ovulate till the 16th or 17th.... I would love to conceive our last this weekend though as tomorrow is my dh's birthday and wouldn't it be wonderful to have our last next year (August 5th would be my due date and with a week earlier being the usual c/s date--July 29th and my mom's bday is the 22nd of July)...It's like 3 presents in one....Conceive on my dh's bday; BFP on our anniversary (the 27th--this month); and baby a week after my mom's bday in July 2012--which is also her 60th birthday...Ok, I'm dreaming and thinking of the what-ifs like if I ask God "Pretty Please"--it will happen...STOP IT STEPHANIE--YOUR NOT IN CONTROL!! Ok, I feel better now... Going to shower, go to the store and work on YES, more laundry....Darn kids and hubby--why couldn't we agree to live in a nudist colony????? Oh, yeah...I wouldn't want my fat *ss to be seen by bunch of other fat *sses....:haha::rofl:
Talk to you ladies later...
Luv, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Fingers crossed that the eggy gets caught for you Stephanie!!

I'm hungry, it's breakfast time, but DH is still sleeping and I hate to wake him up because we were at the party till after midnight last night (all because I had waited all night for my turn with the baby). It was worth the wait, cause by that time everyone was gone, and I got her to myself, while she had her bottle.


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> Morning ladies! As I was typing my last post saying that I had an hour before the party, my friend called and said she needed help with the last minute prep (getting all the food set out) and asked if I could head over there. So I up and ran (luckily she lives right across the street, lol). She LOVED the cake, everyone was impressed with it. It was a good time. And after everyone left at (11:30) I was finally able to get some baby time with her 4 month old!
> 
> I was soooooo tempted to test today, but I won, I resisted.

I would not have won out on that war...ME VS HPT....:muaha: So glad that her party went so good...Sounds like ya'll had a lot of fun!!

I can't wait to start my testing...:happydance: The person I'm getting my hpts and opks from said she was going to mail them on friday--but I don't think she remembered that friday was a holiday...either way they should be here by the end of the week...:happydance: I think I will start with a couple of OPKs...I am def. testing the week of Thanksgiving...Hoping to surprise the dh with a BFP....

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie:hugs:


----------



## Duffy

Waiting2012, 
Yikes that would have been so disappointing with the cheap test ): I have never experienced that but I changed my mind and decided to get a digital. It comes with two so if it says negative I'll give it a few more days. Last time it took a full week after my period was due to get a positive/even with digital testing. Its not over until the red makes her apperance lol. 

She was so cute for Halloween, last year she was a witch in a silky dress of black and purple and lots of lace. We had a Halloween party for her first year, her second year she got to enjoy the trick or treating experience. It was a blast. 

I already peed this morning so now I'm holding my pee for a few hours until I get a test.


----------



## TandA08

Oooooh I'll be crossing my fingers for you duffy!


----------



## calebsmom06

Thank you...i have been crampy and tired today already...at work just on bnb lol... i will wait to test on monday that way of i had later implantation i should get a positive by then....baby dust to everyone...im feeling bad cause someone brought be an energy drink nd i dramk half omg what did i do! It wont hirt anything this early will it? Im soooo sleepy. How is everyone


----------



## AmandaBaby

Good Morning Everyone!! : )

Stephanie - I have a feeling it was just due to food, I haven't gotten anymore messages from mum saying otherwise. It's gonna be a stressful couple of weeks though until she has fully recovered!!
*Ok so literally 5 seconds after typing this, my mum texted me and said that Bella IS fine and she didn't throw up again! *
Very excited that your coming up to ovulation (if it hasn't already happened yet!!) And good job propping your legs up for 20 minutes AND on DH's pillow!! We BD'd last night as well. had my legs up for about 15-20 minutes on OH's pillow too :winkwink:. Fell asleep during this time and woke up with the sorest back. Hahaha might I say, not the most comfortable position! That would be absolutely amazing though if you conceived this week, got your BFP in 1-2 weeks and then gave birth around the time of your mums birthday!! Now that you mention it.. if we conceive on the weekend that I think i'm due to ovulate (next weekend) then that'll be our 5 year anniversary (or there abouts!) I would then get a BFP in early december, which would be a few days after OH's birthday and my due date would be the beginning of August, in between both my sisters and my dads birthdays :D Oh how exciting, dammit though we can't control it, lets just keep our fingers crossed and our hips propped! :winkwink:

TandA08 - Glad the party went well and that everyone loved your cake!!

Duffy - Your daughter is adorable, I bet she had a blast! : )

calebsmom06 - Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you that you get your BFP on Monday! I don't think the energy drink would have done anything :) 

xxx


----------



## AmandaBaby

I think I calculated my "would-be due date" wrong.. I think it would be the 12th August, which IS my dads birthday


----------



## Duffy

TandA08, thank you sweetie. 

Calebmom06, Oh my goodness I heard those energy can really getting you going lol. 

Amandababy, She had so much fun and was very proud of herself for walking, the cold didn't seem to bother her at all. I can't wait for next year and I'm hoping to be wheeling a bundle by then lol. 

Well my boyfriend purchused 3 cheapies and two digitals. I couldn't resist and took the cheapy and it didn't show much just a faint faint line you almost go crossed eyed trying to see it. Dunno if its a evap. Tomorrow I will test again with first morning urin. I had my tickler wrong to I started my period on the 15 not the 14 sign so today should be my expected period, no sign no cramps we will see if tomorrow I start the beast. 

I do have massive loads of cm everytime I wipe in the lady bits is that a good sign?


----------



## AmandaBaby

Duffy - I think that's a great sign (your CM). What kind is it? EWCM, creamy, etc?
Good luck!!

So, I just felt my cervix and it's quite low and feels open, although I don't really know if what i'm feeling is actually it open... And it feels more on the soft side instead of hard (although not incredibly soft - just in between!) Anyway!! After I copped a feel, I got a little intrigued about what it was actually supposed to be feeling like.. I googled a little bit and came across this website, while it didn't 100% answer my question, I thought it was SUPER intriguing! It shows pictures of a cervix from day 1 of a cycle to the beginning of the next. VERY VIVID PICTURES though so possibly don't look if your just in the middle of eating something hahaha.

https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/photos-of-cervix/


And, if anyone can help, what SHOULD my cervix feel like before ovulation? Haha

xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/
There are also a few other galleries here, one of which for a pregnant women at 4 weeks and 5 weeks, kinda interesting!


----------



## TandA08

I thought the cervix is supposed to be high and soft and open at ovulation and low and firm and closed the rest of the cycle?? Maybe I'm confused though, lol.

Sorry I haven't been around much today, I haven't been feeling too well. Crampy, bloated, tired, heartburn, blah.


----------



## calebsmom06

I had energy for awhile lol but I am now exhausted again! Wont drink one again....I kept thinking what if I am preg. It cant be good so no more! My cervix is high and semi soft and closed, yesterday and this morning I had lots of creamy white cm but right now it is clear When I touch my cervix it is soft but if you gently push a little it feels semi-hard...I have had on and off cramps all day and the slightest pain in my ovaries and I think I am 8dpo and I though I was 9 but af is due 14 days after o so that would rally make me 8dpo....may or may not test monday depends how nervous I feel that day.... I sooo do not want another chemical preg this month!


----------



## AmandaBaby

TandA08 - I think your right, although I probably would have not agreed if I read this a couple of hours ago (only because I would have been in DENIAL!!) hahaha. I've been testing the last few days and i've been getting very faint lines! it wasn't until about an hour or 2 ago that I tested and got a nearly positive (should turn positive in a few days). So yes, I now completely agree that its lower before ovulation and higher after, etc etc.
Feeling very confident about this month, been getting lots of EWCM which i'm assuming is from my lead up to ovulation. As soon as I get the positive, i'm gonna make sure we DTD straight away because I keep reading that it's best to make sure the spermies are there before you ovulate and then i'm gonna make sure we do it on the day of ovulation and maybe the day before and after as well! Surely this should cover it! Although... We DTD last night and the night before, and last night OH said that he didn't feel as much come out then he did the night before, i'm assuming that could be because we did it the night before and maybe it hadn't built back up! Does that make sense? And if that is the case, is it wise to do is as soon as I get a positive OPK and then the day before, of and after ovulation? ALL ADVICE WELCOME !!!! :D

Fingers crossed for you ladies testing soon! xxx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh, as promised, here are my OPKs.
The bottom one is from today :)
 



Attached Files:







OPK November_NEW.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Duffy

Awesome pics


----------



## calebsmom06

My temp dipped today but still over cover line...I will be testing tomorrow hmmm but maybe I should wait cause if that could be late implantation then I will still get a negative or maybe af is coming...due in 6 days...ugh these decisions are hard. To wait or not to wait?


----------



## TandA08

I almost tested this morning! With yesterday's changes, and now today's stuff...

I woke up several times to pee, and not just an "Oh I kinda have to pee" it was "Oh crap I rEEEEEally have to pee!" And my back hurts this morning, boobs are sore, AF due in 4 to 6 days. I'm also constipated again this morning.


----------



## TandA08

Amanda - I've _heard_ that DTD every other night was good for allowing the sperm to build back up, but I don't know really how much truth is in that.

Oh wow, I just noticed my ticker, 10dpo, and the symptom is backache! That could explain mine.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## calebsmom06

A www tan a when will you test again? I am so anxious for you. I will be 11dpo tomorrow and plan to test...lets test together


----------



## TandA08

I'm scared to test too early. When I got my last BFP, I hadn't tested until AF was due, and even then the line was so faint I could barely see it. But in hindsight, I wonder if that was because of the MC that took place a couple days later, maybe my HCG levels had already started to drop?????

Let me ponder it some more today, maybe I'll test tomorrow morning with you. I only have 2 tests left, so if tomorrow's is BFN, then I will have to wait till Thursday or Friday to test again...


----------



## waiting2012

I will def have alot to catch up on... Using jasons phone right now and it sucks!
Things sound and look good ladies! I cant wait to get online tomorrow and read updates and post mine. Also every other day is good for bding. That is we conceived our dd.I have that calendar somewhere, that was so textbook it was scary
Have to pick y son up from youth.
Hugs, stephanie


----------



## Erin j

New to the site but want to join the Thanksgiving testers. Best wishes for BFP's to all!


----------



## TandA08

Alright Calebsmom, I'm giving in, I will test with you in the morning!

The skin around the colored part of my nipples is turning red, wonder if that means anything??

I am crossing my fingers and toes, and anything else I can cross, hoping we both get our BFPs in the morning!
Yikes! I'm scared.


----------



## calebsmom06

ME TOO! I bought a 3 pack today of frer so tomorrow morning here we come! I am hoping its not to early if tomorrow is a bfn for me I will test probally Wed. Your symptoms sound very promising! Wish I had more than I have had:( Last month I had tons, makes me wonder if the chemical hindered my ovulation


----------



## TandA08

Well, it's almost 3:30am, and I woke up to pee - so I tested. 

And ... the verdict is ...

dun dun dun...

I can see a _very_ faint line! So faint that I doubt you'll be able to see it in the pics. I took like 5 pics, even took two in the kitchen for different lighting. I'll post one pic from both rooms...

I'll test again in a couple days and it should be darker.
 



Attached Files:







Test 1.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 11









Test pic 2.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AmandaBaby

Ok, So I'm currently laying in bed, 2 pillows under my bum with my legs propped up!! You guessed it.. We just bd'd hahaha :) and how bloody he hectic is pre seed!? A bloody struggle lol. Got my positive opk today (after accidentally testing with ny last hpt!! Sigh!) So now I'm just building up my pipeline of spermies all ready for when i ovulate!! (assuming Tuesday or Wednesday?) got a positive feeling about this month so it better step up to the plate and commit haha. I will upload a picture of ny opk as soon as my legs have been in the air for at least 3 hours (ok, ok.. Maybe only 2) hahaha. I'm so proud of it!!!

Oh and, congrats tandA08, how amazing :D can't wait to see it get darker for you!!! Xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

So i'm back from having my legs in the air.
I lasted 30 minutes, pretty impressive I think hahaha.

Here's my positive OPK in all it's glory!
It's currently Monday night (did the test tonight) so i'm assuming I should ovulate on Wednesday.. I've already noticed ever so slight cramping and my EWCM is keeping pace :) Just updated my FF chart today and this mornings temperature was 36.2 (day before was 36.5 or something I think) so i'm assuming that's my ovulation dip (or whatever it is) and then hopefully it should rise back up tomorrow..

Ahhhhhhhh I feel all giddy!
I really hope this is our month :happydance:

xx
 



Attached Files:







Positive OPK 141111 CD 16_NEW.jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok sooo I took my test and got a BFN :( I am 10dpo today so thinking maybe I should try at 11 or 12dpo. I expected it to be a bfn and I feel like I am not in this month because of the lack of symptoms that I have had. Can a chemical delay ovulation for the next month? My chemical pregnancy was just last month. Is it possible it threw off my system this month?


----------



## calebsmom06

TandA08 said:


> Well, it's almost 3:30am, and I woke up to pee - so I tested.
> 
> And ... the verdict is ...
> 
> dun dun dun...
> 
> I can see a _very_ faint line! So faint that I doubt you'll be able to see it in the pics. I took like 5 pics, even took two in the kitchen for different lighting. I'll post one pic from both rooms...
> 
> I'll test again in a couple days and it should be darker.

Congrats TAnda I knew you would get a BFP! Cant wait to see it darker:) So I tested this morning and got a BFN:( I left the bathroom and my hubby tells me....sooo are you? And I tell him no and he says your kidding right? Poor hubby he was hoping for this month also:(


----------



## TandA08

calebsmom06 said:


> TandA08 said:
> 
> 
> Well, it's almost 3:30am, and I woke up to pee - so I tested.
> 
> And ... the verdict is ...
> 
> dun dun dun...
> 
> I can see a _very_ faint line! So faint that I doubt you'll be able to see it in the pics. I took like 5 pics, even took two in the kitchen for different lighting. I'll post one pic from both rooms...
> 
> I'll test again in a couple days and it should be darker.
> 
> Congrats TAnda I knew you would get a BFP! Cant wait to see it darker:) So I tested this morning and got a BFN:( I left the bathroom and my hubby tells me....sooo are you? And I tell him no and he says your kidding right? Poor hubby he was hoping for this month also:(Click to expand...

Aww, poor guy. Well, you're not out until AF arrives, so don't lose hope yet!

My hubby's response was "Why are you testing so early!? Shouldn't you be waiting until later in the week?" I told him "because I can!" jeeeeesh. Can't he just be hopeful that I possibly got a BFP? Besides, it's only 4 days before AF is due, FRER says it can detect the HCG as early as 6 days.

Anyway, I plan on testing again Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## TandA08

Yaaay Amandababy! Let's hope you catch that eggy this month! Fingers crossed for you!

Stephanie..... where are you!? I know you had internet problems all weekend, but it's Monday! We miss you! Hope you check in soon!!

:hugs:


----------



## AC1987

Hope no one minds me posting here :)
But I will be ov on thanksgiving weekend! :D and I really want turkey.


----------



## calebsmom06

TandA08 said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TandA08 said:
> 
> 
> Well, it's almost 3:30am, and I woke up to pee - so I tested.
> 
> And ... the verdict is ...
> 
> dun dun dun...
> 
> I can see a _very_ faint line! So faint that I doubt you'll be able to see it in the pics. I took like 5 pics, even took two in the kitchen for different lighting. I'll post one pic from both rooms...
> 
> I'll test again in a couple days and it should be darker.
> 
> Congrats TAnda I knew you would get a BFP! Cant wait to see it darker:) So I tested this morning and got a BFN:( I left the bathroom and my hubby tells me....sooo are you? And I tell him no and he says your kidding right? Poor hubby he was hoping for this month also:(Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, poor guy. Well, you're not out until AF arrives, so don't lose hope yet!
> 
> My hubby's response was "Why are you testing so early!? Shouldn't you be waiting until later in the week?" I told him "because I can!" jeeeeesh. Can't he just be hopeful that I possibly got a BFP? Besides, it's only 4 days before AF is due, FRER says it can detect the HCG as early as 6 days.
> 
> Anyway, I plan on testing again Wednesday or Thursday.Click to expand...

Yes frer is the best that is all I use. Last month my hcg level was only at a 7 and the frer was sensitive enough to catch it...confirmed at doc with blood test and then confirmed chemical


----------



## waiting2012

Erin j said:


> New to the site but want to join the Thanksgiving testers. Best wishes for BFP's to all!

So glad you have decided to join us!! Stay as long as you like--hopefully your stay won't be too long:winkwink:

The ladies are FABULOUS!!

Let us know what CD or DPO you are on..Sx????

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Hi Stephanie!!! Been missing you!


----------



## waiting2012

AC1987 said:


> Hope no one minds me posting here :)
> But I will be ov on thanksgiving weekend! :D and I really want turkey.

You are welcome to join us!! We look forward to hearing of BFP's in everyone's near future!!!

Stay as long as you want...Let some steam off as you wait...This a great bunch of gals!!

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Tanda:
Hoping to see an even darker BFP in the next few days!!!:happydance:
Our first BFP!! Yippee!!!!!!!

Amanda: So glad to hear that you got a def ++++ on your OPK...Hoping the propping does the trick!!:winkwink:

Caleb: Don't stress about your tests being neg right now--everyone is different and your bound to get your BFP soon!!!:hugs:

Welcome AC and Erin!!!:happydance:

My update ladies...
Well we did the deed saturday-mid morning and last night around 11pm...Ticker says O'ing today and I did have some light cramps saturday and then yesterday evening around 4pm or so--pain in the left side..Hope that was my eggo getting ready to let-go...I know E.O.N bd is better but I am hoping that sporadic timing does the trick...We usually bd at night and I hope our morning trysts do the trick for us!! Last night I started to feel super "wet" and I wasn't thinking about sex :blush: and my cp was high and felt a bit open... I asked the dh what he thought about conceiving on his birthday and said "I don't know"....:dohh: MEN!! Not stressing about it though, as I said before "I AM NOT IN CONTROL"...BUT I can help things along!:winkwink: My tests should be in the mail in this week and I can't wait to pee on something!! :thumbup:

Well, got to get my class--it's so nice outside right now--I think well come out to play for a bit before lunch!

Luv and hugs, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Good job on the BDing Stephanie! I hope you catch your eggy finally this month!! And thanks again for all your support you have offered here, really means a lot to me!

DH was a little bit of a downer this morning, but I've spoken to him on the phone since then, and he seems better, maybe it's just cause I woke him up at 6am (but come on I'm at work by 6:30), lol. He said he just doesn't want to get too excited because of the MC last time, but that he is happy.

I can't wait for you ladies to start joining me with the BFPs! And I reeeeally hope I wasn't just seeing things this morning.....


----------



## TandA08

Here's a 3rd pic from the test. I was looking through all the pics again just now, and I think this one might actually show the line better than the 2 I posted earlier. (But it's still not as clear as it was in person) Let me know what you think.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111114_031848.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## TandA08

Nope, maybe not, by the time I post the pic, I seem to lose sight of the line, lol


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies, can I join you? AF is due on 11/25. I'm using everything (CBFM, FF, OPK) and I think I ovulated yesterday or saturday. 

Feel really hopeful this time, as we just started using preseed and we BD'ed on all the right days. Fingers crossed and good luck to everyone else!


----------



## waiting2012

DaisyQ said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you? AF is due on 11/25. I'm using everything (CBFM, FF, OPK) and I think I ovulated yesterday or saturday.
> 
> Feel really hopeful this time, as we just started using preseed and we BD'ed on all the right days. Fingers crossed and good luck to everyone else!

I am so glad you came to join us!!! Sounds like we could be "bump" buddies--I am--according to my ticker--O'ing today...We bd'ed like crazy since midnight on thursday morn, friday and saturday as well as last night! And another "Turkey" hopeful is Amanda--she was O'ing this weekend too!! We of course have the expertise of Tanda and Caleb that expecting AF within the next week (ALTHOUGH, it appears Tanda has kicked the witch out the door:happydance:)...I can be a bit goofy, but I am also the very supportive type too--I am here to cheer ya'll on!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Having been blessed with 2 healthy pg's I will be just as thrilled to see ya'll get your BFP's before I do!!

Feel free to post your sx and let loose of any stresses you might have and of course tell us your "joys"!!

Luv and hugs, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Testing again day after tomorrow ladies - that's Wednesday, I'll be testing again. Surely the line will be darker by then! Pray that this one sticks!


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> Here's a 3rd pic from the test. I was looking through all the pics again just now, and I think this one might actually show the line better than the 2 I posted earlier. (But it's still not as clear as it was in person) Let me know what you think.

Don't know about the other ladies...It is faint like you said--but heck--just the fact you are getting "something" is a good sign!! I am sure over the next few days--it should darken up nicely and you'll be an 'OTG'...Or Official Turkey Graduate!:winkwink:

And I understand what you mean about the dh...It is hard for them understand and deal with m/c's...Mine now makes 'jokes' about getting pregnant and says stuff like "if you get pregnant, we won't have to worry about buying stuff--you don't keep them anyways." Yeah, it hurts that he feels that way and before my women's retreat--I let his snide comments like that bother me a lot because it made me feel like why we were even married and why he didn't just go find someone else to be with that was younger and could give him another child. But during my "walk" I realized I was viewing everything wrong. I forgive my dh for his stupidity as he is a MAN and we all know they don't think with the right head...I also had to learn to forgive myself for feeling so inadequate. I am a good wife and mother, I am a good Christian who has sinned many times over and my not having another baby is not "punishment" from God, but maybe it is God's way of saying "give what I have given you"...God has given me the love and courage to stand up and tell others--"Don't give up". Once the message leaves my lips it is up to the person being told--what they do with it. So it warms my heart and soul that ya'll appreciate my words. :flower: It is a great sence of joy and peace to know that maybe it's NOT MY month, but that it is someone else's and for that I get to take part in that journey--is WONDERFUL!! 

I hope your sx continue to get stronger, and so does your BFP! and if I didn't say it already--CONGRATULATIONS!! 

**I'll wait till we see a stronger BFP--to change the Thread title--But I know by friday I'll be changing:winkwink:...I can't wait to start adding how many BFP's we have here!!**

Luv and Hugs!, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Again, thank you so much Stephanie! I just can't thank you enough for all your kind words, such a warm loving heart that you have! I admire your outlook, and strive to have that same attitude towards life.

And, whew, I'm glad you could see a faint line too! I'm anxious to test again - but I swear it will not be tomorrow, because I want to make sure the line is NOTICEABLY darker.


----------



## ferens06

It's probably been said already but when I read "turkey babies" I got all sorts of ideas :rofl:


----------



## TandA08

What a mundane Monday, everyone is so quiet today, lol. I'm just about to leave work and head to the ranch, gotta clean stalls and feed horsies!


----------



## waiting2012

Well eating at the DQ.. I got my strps today..:thumbup: and of course I peed on the opk ! I got a slight positive so either oing the next few days or I o.ed yesterday.... So yay me!
I will try to on the reg computer when I get home. This phone sucks!
Luv, steph


----------



## waiting2012

I guess I left too soon and when I came home--My faint BFP OPK was a DEF BFP OPK!! 

Yay..I am getting busy, getting busy, getting busy..I am getting busy--OH YEAH!!!:happydance:

Wish me luck ladies!!!

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

ferens06 said:


> It's probably been said already but when I read "turkey babies" I got all sorts of ideas :rofl:

Hope you'll stick around with us!!

Tanda is looking good for a BFP:winkwink: seeing how she already got a faint BFP today!!

And Caleb is not far behind her!!:winkwink:

There are a few of us that are either O'ing or O'ed this weekend and hopefully getting our BFP around Thanksgiving!!

Join US!!! We are fun bunch of gals!!

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## calebsmom06

Well I bought another 3 pack of frer (cause since I started there is no stopping me) I will be poas every day until AF comes they are stocked up (a total of 5) and ready to go, I also purchased a 7 pack of ovulation predictors cause I am pretty sure this is not my month, I have had like no symptoms today and hardly any through the week. ( have never used them before so I guess we will see how they work out) How is everyone else doing? My 5 year old got his Orange belt in Karate today:) I am soooo proud of him! And we are watching Monster house in 3-d right now but thought id break and get on here real quick:) Well talk to you all tomorrow....I will be letting you know what tomorrows poas result is...BFN I am sure


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> Well I bought another 3 pack of frer (cause since I started there is no stopping me) I will be poas every day until AF comes they are stocked up (a total of 5) and ready to go, I also purchased a 7 pack of ovulation predictors cause I am pretty sure this is not my month, I have had like no symptoms today and hardly any through the week. ( have never used them before so I guess we will see how they work out) How is everyone else doing? My 5 year old got his Orange belt in Karate today:) I am soooo proud of him! And we are watching Monster house in 3-d right now but thought id break and get on here real quick:) Well talk to you all tomorrow....I will be letting you know what tomorrows poas result is...BFN I am sure

Don't get down just yet!!! You can be very pg and NOT have sx at all!! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! **Hopefully you won't need those OPK tests!!:winkwink:**...As for me--got my test strips today--all 18 of my OPK and 18 HPTs!! My son had opened the box after the dh did and when I got home he was like "mom there is a butt load of those in the box!:haha:"..I was like yeah, all for 4.00--I can pee on something everyday now:happydance:

My ticker seems to be right on:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:... Here I bet I missed my big O' day last month because I was gone on my "walk" and I have a feeling that is better because that is what GOD wanted!! I'm sooooo on :cloud9: right now!!! 

Congratulations on the ds' orange belt! What a great achievement!!! :happydance:

Can ya' tell I'm excited:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I ain't been so excited since Cadbury started making their creme eggs EVERY Easter!!! :rofl::yipee::rofl::yipee:

Well, hun...Enjoy your movie..and I just know good things are going to happen for ya'll! Heck I'm just tickled pink that I got a good BFP on something!!!:bfp::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


Fingers crossed for you sweetie!!

Luv and Hugs, :hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:, Stephanie


----------



## calebsmom06

waiting2012 said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> Well I bought another 3 pack of frer (cause since I started there is no stopping me) I will be poas every day until AF comes they are stocked up (a total of 5) and ready to go, I also purchased a 7 pack of ovulation predictors cause I am pretty sure this is not my month, I have had like no symptoms today and hardly any through the week. ( have never used them before so I guess we will see how they work out) How is everyone else doing? My 5 year old got his Orange belt in Karate today:) I am soooo proud of him! And we are watching Monster house in 3-d right now but thought id break and get on here real quick:) Well talk to you all tomorrow....I will be letting you know what tomorrows poas result is...BFN I am sure
> 
> Don't get down just yet!!! You can be very pg and NOT have sx at all!! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! **Hopefully you won't need those OPK tests!!:winkwink:**...As for me--got my test strips today--all 18 of my OPK and 18 HPTs!! My son had opened the box after the dh did and when I got home he was like "mom there is a butt load of those in the box!:haha:"..I was like yeah, all for 4.00--I can pee on something everyday now:happydance:
> 
> My ticker seems to be right on:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:... Here I bet I missed my big O' day last month because I was gone on my "walk" and I have a feeling that is better because that is what GOD wanted!! I'm sooooo on :cloud9: right now!!!
> 
> Congratulations on the ds' orange belt! What a great achievement!!! :happydance:
> 
> Can ya' tell I'm excited:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I ain't been so excited since Cadbury started making their creme eggs EVERY Easter!!! :rofl::yipee::rofl::yipee:
> 
> Well, hun...Enjoy your movie..and I just know good things are going to happen for ya'll! Heck I'm just tickled pink that I got a good BFP on something!!!:bfp::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you sweetie!!
> 
> Luv and Hugs, :hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:, StephanieClick to expand...

Yea I hope I dont need the opk too! They look like preg test lol...I have never even seen them but geeez I paid 15 dollars for 7 I might be looking into the online deals like you if I dont hit next month or if this month is not my month:)
I can tell you are very very happy.
Funny that your son opened the box hahaha...hes probally like what are these after thinking that maybe it was a surprise for him lol at least that is how my son would be.
Sounds like you are going to hit it right on this month. If its God's time it is your time:) Patients is a virtue.
I am trying to watch the movie lol but keep finding myself flipping my computer back open cause my mind is thinking about babies lol


----------



## TandA08

DH and I are watching a movie too, and I couldn't help but get online! 

Calebsmom, my fingers are crossed you'll get your BFP this week.

Stephanie - I hope this is your month, you have been so kind and supportive, you deserve it too!!!!

:hugs: ladies!!!


----------



## TandA08

DH and I are watching a movie too, and I couldn't help but get online! 

Calebsmom, my fingers are crossed you'll get your BFP this week.

Stephanie - I hope this is your month, you have been so kind and supportive, you deserve it too!!!!

:hugs: ladies!!!


----------



## TandA08

Whoa, sorry ladies, for some reason, my post duplicated...


----------



## AmandaBaby

Ok so I promise I will reply to everyone when I get home!! At work at the moment a d I hate typing with my phone lol. Congratulations tanda!! I can definitely see a line! Can't wait til it darkens. Andd congrats Stephanie on your positive opk, is t it a great feeling hahaha. I'm still getting tonnes of cm, both ewcm and sometimes a but creamy! Got lits of pain in my right side as well and felt super nauseous this morning. I think I'll probably ovulate tomorrow (Wednesday) so I'll take 1 dpo as thursday. We bd'd on Friday and Saturday, then last night (Monday) So I should have a good collection going on already. Don't know if we should do it tonight..? Will definitely tomorrow though ;) seeing as i accidently peed on the wrong stick and don't have any hpts left, I'm gonna try and hold out from buying any until about 2 a d a but weeks time.. I say that now but i don't know how long I'll last hahaha. Bye for now until tonight :D x


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Ok so I promise I will reply to everyone when I get home!! At work at the moment a d I hate typing with my phone lol. Congratulations tanda!! I can definitely see a line! Can't wait til it darkens. Andd congrats Stephanie on your positive opk, is t it a great feeling hahaha. I'm still getting tonnes of cm, both ewcm and sometimes a but creamy! Got lits of pain in my right side as well and felt super nauseous this morning. I think I'll probably ovulate tomorrow (Wednesday) so I'll take 1 dpo as thursday. We bd'd on Friday and Saturday, then last night (Monday) So I should have a good collection going on already. Don't know if we should do it tonight..? Will definitely tomorrow though ;) seeing as i accidently peed on the wrong stick and don't have any hpts left, I'm gonna try and hold out from buying any until about 2 a d a but weeks time.. I say that now but i don't know how long I'll last hahaha. Bye for now until tonight :D x

So good to hear from you!!!
I'm not sure if the BFP OPK was a sign that O is pending or if O happened yesterday--I guess tomorrow evening when I test and it's lighter than tonites--I will know for sure.....:thumbup: Either way--I just jumped the dh's bones!:happydance: Propped for a few minutes than had to get up and tuck my 11 year old in bed...:kiss: Yes, I tucked my 11 year old in bed...:flower:.. Anyhow...I figure if this is our month, it is and if its not..that's ok..I guess I am hitting mid-life sexual peak as I have been rather frisky the last few days and then again--I read online that this "friskyness" comes easily with ovulating and not stressing about getting pg...:thumbup:

Well it's time to hit the hay cause the morning comes awefully early...I still think I released my egg yesterday (the 13th) as I had that twingy pain in my left side and I was extremely "wet" last night when we dtd...:happydance:

And I keep telling myself.."I AM NOT IN CONTROL"...so that helps things a long!!

Will update tomorrow...

Luv, Stephanie

Night!:hugs:


----------



## PepsiChic

Hey ladies I will be testing on the 24th (thanksgiving day) AF id due the 22nd but if she doesnt show i'll be sticking to my test date just to be sure shes not taking her slow time to visit. 

Im a NTNP'er but highly sexually active so we dtd every day since AF left up untill the 2nd day after Ovulation (roughly on the 8th) so we'll see if anything comes from it!

good luck everyone!


----------



## Sarahxxx

Will be a thanksgiving tester


----------



## AmandaBaby

Here I am to officially reply!! :D

calebsmom06 - Sorry to hear about the BFN, surely though it was just too early and you'll get that BFP in a few days!! Keeping everything crossed for you!

Stephanie - Don't worry about tucking your 11 year old in bed! I'm 20 and when I lived at home, I always made my mum tuck me in. Hahahahahaha i'm such a mummies girl... Now it's OH's turn to tuck me in every night lol :D
Again, i'm very happy to hear you got your BFP on an OPK. Such a great feeling. I'm gonna do another tonight just to see what it's like. I swear I ovulated today because of all the pain I had, gonna go BD soon just in case :D 

Also, a big welcome to all the newbies!! Good luck to all x

PS Stephanie.. I LOVE CREME EGGS!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## AmandaBaby

Tonights update!
We just tried BDing but OH is a bit tired after working a long day so it didn't really.. work.
Fingers crossed we'll get the egg from the last few nights! We're gonna make sure we do it tomorrow night as soon as he gets home!!

Here's a picture of tonights OPK. I would say it's just ever so slightly lighter than yesterdays. Do we think based on cramping, etc, I would have ovulated today?

xx
 



Attached Files:







OPK 151111 CD 17_NEW.jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## waiting2012

Especially when I was awake at 4:15 but went right back to sleep!:growlmad:

Welcome Pepsi and Sarah! Come join us!! We are a great bunch if I do say so myself...:winkwink::thumbup::winkwink::happydance:

Amanda: I just took another opk with my fmu--I know your not supposed to but I am wanting to see if my + opk was maybe the "trail" end of my surge with ovulation occuring on sunday (which I really think it was) OR the start of my surge with O' occuring tomorrow...Either way--I'm taking a night off! :shipw:... I am waiting right now for the 'final' result of this am's opk to compare with the one took 12 hours ago and then I will of course take another at 6pm when I get home tonite to compare to the other 2..
I am sure we are bound to the egg one way or the other and we'll both get our :friends::bfp:

Tanda, Caleb, Zoey, Pepsi, Sarah, Duffy (Ok I'm not great with remember a lot of names UNLESS I write them down)--I think when I call out for updates--I'm just going to ask for all the "Turkey Momma's" to let us know how ya'll are doing!!!--Now with my sucky connection that might be difficult on somedays but seems that early mornings--pretty good connection! So what is the latest for everybody this fine November 15th????
I know Amanda and I are looking at least 10-12 days of wondering and sx spotting!!!:happydance:

Alright, I've got to get dressed..5:53 and I need to get Adrian up for school so I can leave by 6:30 for work.....Oh, Happy Day! 

Luv,Stephanie:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## calebsmom06

Well I took another test this morning and I see the faintest of faint 2nd line I mean it is so faint I second guess it is there or that is is a ghost line but when I compare it to yesterdays there is no line on yesterdays just todays but sooooo darn faint. Wont get my hopes up yet. I tried to take a picture but the line is so faint it wont even pull up on a pic:( Guess I will see how tomorrows turns out. 
I have waken up at 5 am the last 2 mornings wide awake and I have to tell myself you cant get up yet cause you can not temp until 715-730. So ugh I have been making myself stay in bed the last 2 mornings falling in and out of sleep just waiting until I can temp so I can get up lol.
Still no symptoms for me. AF is due on the 18th. Hope my faint line gets super dark and hope I dont have another chemical!
How is everyone else doing? I am off work today:) 
Steph-you are never to old to tuck in your kids cause eventually they will be telling you 'MOM, you dont have to do that anymore, I am a big kid remember". So cherish it while you can:)


----------



## TandA08

Morning! Turkey Momma checking in here!
It's 6:40 and I've been at work since 6:30. I am feeling better so far today. Yesterday afternoon the nausea and gas was HORRIBLE! I was so gassy it was making me feel like I had to go to the bathroom, my poor bum was so sore from the sandpaper toilet paper we have at work. So when I got home I indulged in baby wipes and baby powder, lol. I had to sleep on the couch last night because of the heartburn. It was bad if I layed down, so I had to stay propped up a little. 

I leave work at 12:30 because I have an appointment with my chiropractor for my tailbone injury - which is getting better finally!

Well, I got stuff I gotta run and do (seeing as how I am at work), but I'll be back soon!

:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Yay! Calebsmom (we must have been typing at the same time) Congrats - you got the same line I got yesterday! I plan on retesting tomorrow in hopes the line got darker! But, I'm pretty convinced by now that I am pregnant!

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## calebsmom06

I still wont get my hopes up yet cause I havent had any symptoms but I could be. I wont be able to feel confident about it unti lthe line is dark. Last month I was sooo excited! My faint positive last month actually was super visible and even seen in pics but ended in a chemical so I really dont want that to happen again. Your testing agin tomorrow also right? I will be to and hoping our hcg levels double by then so we have dark lines:) That is if I am even preg. 
My dog is about to have pups, probally today. This morning when I let her outside I squeezed her nipple and a little milk came out so should be today maybe tomorrow for her.
So full blooded boxer pups just in time for christmas:)


----------



## waiting2012

Sounds like we have the makings of our first 2 BFPs!!!!:happydance:

Caleb: you don't have to have a lot of sx to be preggo!! I know it is scary with the m/c and all but if you say you see a line--than you saw a line!!! Congrats!!!! I hope to see a dark +++++++++++ on your test soon!!!!

Amanda: you sound like I was when I was pg with my dd! I just know you will be getting your dark +++++++++++++++ soon too!!! 

I'm going to post below my OPK tests...I really think I was seeing the tail end of a LH surge as I feel like I o'ed on sunday! Tell me what you think!



top test is yesterdays at 6pm and the bottom is 12 hours later--this am's

I will test again at 6pm and post those pics to compare...The second line was a little lighter than the first and they are taken 12 hours apart. If I am right I should have an even lighter line this evening.

Luv and Hugs!!
Stephanie

PS..Congrats on the Boxer pups!!


----------



## waiting2012

So...Last night we were eating at the DQ with my father in law...He smokes cigars and the smell was making me nauseas! I know it's too soon for it but I felt a lot better after eating a big ole' cheeseburger!

CM last night was 'dry' according to the dh and felt 'tight' or 'puffy'...I know it's too soon to tell anything from that either...

Today I have some twitchy pain in my left boob--and yes I know it's too soon for that to be a sx of pg, as 1. the dh pulled my nips last night and they HURT then too. 2. I'm only 1-2 dpo depending on what you go by...

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Aww how cute, best of luck to her too!

And, I know about not getting your hopes up after a loss! That's kinda where I was yesterday and this whole TWW this time. I just didn't have any of the symptoms I had in the TWW leading up my first BFP in Sept, so I was feeling out for the month. Even with yesterday's faint line, I wasn't convinced until late in the afternoon when the nausea kicked in big time. And then, the heartburn last night, and the nausea is back this morning! 

The nausea is at the point where it's making my mouth water, that is usually the point JUST before vomiting..... Trying very hard to fight it, mind over matter, just breathe, maybe I won't actually throw up! lol


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> So...Last night we were eating at the DQ with my father in law...He smokes cigars and the smell was making me nauseas! I know it's too soon for it but I felt a lot better after eating a big ole' cheeseburger!
> 
> CM last night was 'dry' according to the dh and felt 'tight' or 'puffy'...I know it's too soon to tell anything from that either...
> 
> Today I have some twitchy pain in my left boob--and yes I know it's too soon for that to be a sx of pg, as 1. the dh pulled my nips last night and they HURT then too. 2. I'm only 1-2 dpo depending on what you go by...
> 
> Luv, Stephanie

Well, Stephanie, they say you get dry after Ovulation, so that probably confirms your thoughts on that!

Sorry, I can't offer any thoughts on the OPK tests because I am not familiar with them.

Crossing my fingers and toes for all of us!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

TandA08 said:


> waiting2012 said:
> 
> 
> So...Last night we were eating at the DQ with my father in law...He smokes cigars and the smell was making me nauseas! I know it's too soon for it but I felt a lot better after eating a big ole' cheeseburger!
> 
> CM last night was 'dry' according to the dh and felt 'tight' or 'puffy'...I know it's too soon to tell anything from that either...
> 
> Today I have some twitchy pain in my left boob--and yes I know it's too soon for that to be a sx of pg, as 1. the dh pulled my nips last night and they HURT then too. 2. I'm only 1-2 dpo depending on what you go by...
> 
> Luv, Stephanie
> 
> Well, Stephanie, they say you get dry after Ovulation, so that probably confirms your thoughts on that!
> 
> Sorry, I can't offer any thoughts on the OPK tests because I am not familiar with them.
> 
> Crossing my fingers and toes for all of us!!!Click to expand...

And last month when I got my BFP I had sore nipples at 3 dpo and was nauseated at 1 and 2 dpo and it was all for real:) I had tons of super early symptoms last month!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hello Ladies!

Sounds very promising, Caleb's mom and tanda. Fingers crossed for you. Bet you ovulated yesterday, Stephanie - good luck!

With OPKs I think you are due to ovulate 12-48 hours later, but I'm not sure if that's from the beginning, middle or end of the surge, as some surges are longer than others. So I think once you get a positive (or almost positive) it's good to BD starting then up until 2-3 days later. I've also read that it's a good idea to BD up to 5 days after you think you've ovulated! Which seems like a LOT to me, since we usually BD every day the week leading up to ovulation. Not sure we are going to do that this month, but if no BFP for me, then next month will be a two week long BD fest I guess. 

I'm actually a little confused about when I ovulated. I'm using the CBFM, OPKs and charting (it's a lot, I know, but I want to have all the info possible), and got my first highs on CD 15 and CD 16, and then peaks (LH surge) on CD 17 and 18, and back to high CD 19. Today is CD 20 and it's low. I also used OPKs, and got my first positive on CD 16(late in the day) and another positive on CD 17 - negative on CD 18. So my LH surge was definitely CD 17-18. I'm using FF, and based on this data, it's telling me I probably ovulated sometime between CD 18 and 19. My temps are pretty consistent with this info, but it got messed up today, because I had to get up to pee one hour before I was due to take my temp - so my temp was lower than yesterday! Grr. I took it again at normal time, and it jumped up 0.26 degrees from yesterday - so I'm not sure what temp to use. To further complicate matters - I had watery CM yesterday, and based on that, FF says I'm still fertile through tomorrow?? But to be honest, not sure my CM yesterday was mine or his - as we did the deed in the morning, so it could've been his "stuff" leaking out... ? TMI sorry.

Any thoughts?

Good luck to us all!


----------



## DaisyQ

Actually, Stephanie, looking at your tests, the one from yesterday at 6pm looks more positive to me. The one from today looks negative. So if it was + yesterday, then you are probably due to O today (or even tomorrow??). Are you temping at all?


----------



## TandA08

Hey Daisy, I was having the same problem determining whether my CM was me or DH. I found some info on FF that might help you. Let me see if I can find it again, and I'll copy it here for you. I had posted it in my journal so I could reference it again, but I gotta go get it....


----------



## TandA08

K, I found it, see if this helps you (and it is from Fertility Friend's website)

If you find that you have more watery or eggwhite days than you would expect and that these often follow days or nights that you had intercourse, then you may be mistaking seminal and cervical fluid. They have similar properties because they share the same function: transporting and nourishing sperm. You will find, however, that fertile cervical fluid (eggwhite) is more clear and stretchy and shiny. It will stretch a couple of inches without breaking. Semen may be more whitish and is more likely to break when pulled.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Tanda! 

I've done a little research on the subject myself and what you wrote is consistent with what I've heard - I've also heard about the "water" test - how EWCM will not dissolve, so sometimes you can actually see a clump of it in the toilet (ew - sorry for the visual). 

I am 100% positive that I had fertile CM on CD 15 and CD 16. On CD 15 it was very stretchy and clear, and on CD 16 it was more abundant but also more watery. The CM I've had since then is less abundant, and it's still clear and shiny, not as stretchy - yesterday it seemed watery and there was more, but really could have been him! It's definitely not white. I think when in doubt I'm just not going to chart CM and only chart it when I'm sure what I'm looking at is mine! Thanks for the help!


----------



## TandA08

So I just had a few salty gross greasy chips, and I'm drinking a 7up. I'm hoping that the salt and the bubbly will help my tummy and my nausea! I keep looking over at my trash can under my desk thinking "eeeww I really don't wanna" but the bathroom is waaaay too far from my desk, I'd never make it there if I was about to vomit!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yikes, hang in there! I've heard that salty things really help with the nausea, and bread/carbs can help soak up the excess stomach acid. Maybe a salt bagel!


----------



## calebsmom06

Here is my test from this morning but like I said you probally cant see anything
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TandA08

Looks like the pics I took of my test yesterday, could see a line in person, but it was so faint it didn't show up in the pic. Test again tomorrow and see what happens! Fingers crossed that the lines get darker for us!!! :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Fingers crossed X...I was trying to tweak the pic but I dont know how. Any one on here that know how to tweak feel free:)


----------



## waiting2012

DaisyQ said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Sounds very promising, Caleb's mom and tanda. Fingers crossed for you. Bet you ovulated yesterday, Stephanie - good luck!
> 
> With OPKs I think you are due to ovulate 12-48 hours later, but I'm not sure if that's from the beginning, middle or end of the surge, as some surges are longer than others. So I think once you get a positive (or almost positive) it's good to BD starting then up until 2-3 days later. I've also read that it's a good idea to BD up to 5 days after you think you've ovulated! Which seems like a LOT to me, since we usually BD every day the week leading up to ovulation. Not sure we are going to do that this month, but if no BFP for me, then next month will be a two week long BD fest I guess.
> 
> I'm actually a little confused about when I ovulated. I'm using the CBFM, OPKs and charting (it's a lot, I know, but I want to have all the info possible), and got my first highs on CD 15 and CD 16, and then peaks (LH surge) on CD 17 and 18, and back to high CD 19. Today is CD 20 and it's low. I also used OPKs, and got my first positive on CD 16(late in the day) and another positive on CD 17 - negative on CD 18. So my LH surge was definitely CD 17-18. I'm using FF, and based on this data, it's telling me I probably ovulated sometime between CD 18 and 19. My temps are pretty consistent with this info, but it got messed up today, because I had to get up to pee one hour before I was due to take my temp - so my temp was lower than yesterday! Grr. I took it again at normal time, and it jumped up 0.26 degrees from yesterday - so I'm not sure what temp to use. To further complicate matters - I had watery CM yesterday, and based on that, FF says I'm still fertile through tomorrow?? But to be honest, not sure my CM yesterday was mine or his - as we did the deed in the morning, so it could've been his "stuff" leaking out... ? TMI sorry.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Good luck to us all!

Hi Daisy! 
Thanks for the great feedback!:thumbup: As for your questions...I don't temp so I am not sure there but I think one or two of the other ladies does...:winkwink:
Now reading what you wrote 2x I think you probably O'ed around CD 17--but I'm just going off of what you wrote.. I don't have enough experience with temping or FF to know if it is more accurate than the OPKs or not. And I did read that it is not unusual for someone to have a ++ opk a couple of days after O'ing--so that just adds to the confusion. I didn't my OPKs and HPTs till yesterday in the mail and just had to pee on something!:blush: I will take another this evening and hopefully, get a better view and I will share those with ya'll! Our BD schedule has been like this: Midnight/am thursday, 5:30 am on friday, 10:30 am on saturday, 11:00 pm on Sunday, and 10:00 pm on monday. The reason I think I O'ed sunday or possibly yesterday is that on sunday evening between 4p-6p I had pain in my left ovary-side. That night I was extremely aroused (as was saturday and friday :blush:) and my cm was so "wet" that I didn't have to 'check' it to know how "wet" it was...Last night my husband tweaked the nips for "fun" as he thinks it is so cute to do it--and they hurt like no other and I noticed that I was "dry" based on what the dh said...I am trying really hard to not check my cp and cm for many, many hours after bding as I want those guys to stay put! LOL...And looking back--when the dh left his 'deposit'--I didn't "leak" out afterwards like I usually do during other times in my cycle but I know he left it cause (well you know)...:blush::haha: 
Since posting my 1-2 dpo sx...I have noticed my that my mouth is soo dry! and I have developed a blister on the side of my darn tongue! My right hip joint is a bit sore but that is probably from the sex and some occasional "stitches" in my left side but up by my ribs not my ovaries--Probably from the way I was sitting...I am now going to obsess over everything! LOL... I will remind myself "I AM NOT IN CONTROL!"....So if I post it everyday--ya'll know why! Just a reminder to me-self that I have to let God do as He will..
I do hope this our month though as my dh is in school and our maintance person wants Jason to come in and help him at night. He signed up for his next semester's classes and he's taking 5--so between working here at night and going to school--when we would ever get to bd??? I know my dh needs to work--it's hard making the bills on my measely daycare salary but God has provided--and I know that once he gets the first part of his schooling done--he will be able to get an excellent job as he has family that is doing what he's going to school for and they don't have college to back them up. 
Ok, I've started rambling....LOL...
So glad your here Daisy! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Luv, and Hugs
Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, yeah...I really like that ticker...
FLATULANCE--one of the sx for pregnancy at 1 dpo...Hmmm...Maybe just reading it is why I have turned into someone with "Grandma Farts"...You know...also known as the "walking farts", the "bending over farts"..... At least the kids in my class still wear diapers and pull-ups so if there is any 'odor' I can blame it on them!! LOL!!!


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> Here is my test from this morning but like I said you probally cant see anything

I might be able to tweak it for you!

Be back soon!!
Luv, Stephanie:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

waiting2012 said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> Here is my test from this morning but like I said you probally cant see anything
> 
> I might be able to tweak it for you!
> 
> Be back soon!!
> Luv, Stephanie:thumbup:Click to expand...

I can't get it sent to my phone...If you can send it as a text message with picture attached--I can play with the pic and see what I can come up...I'm on lunch so it's not a big deal...

Luv Stephanie

19407354069


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Tanda!! 
Looks like you'll be carrying those saltines with ya! I had to do that for 4 months with my dd cause I never knew when the m/s would strike!! 

I'm soooo excited for you!! Sounds great!! 

And Caleb:
I just posted a message with my number in it so you could send me the pic to my phone..I can do some nifty stuff on it with the lighting ect...I see a line--but there is so much "orange" in the pic...I am still going to say Congrats to you!! 

Daisy: I am hoping we both hit that eggy head on!! 

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok I sent it to your phone:) Thank you so much. You can see the line! Aweome! I dont think anyone else has been able to see it yet. I know I have seen some tweaked tests where the positive really comes out. I am looking forward to testing tomorrow.

Sounds like you hit your eggy this month stephanie. I cant wait until you start poas!


----------



## TandA08

I had put 3 of the pics of my test into paint and clicked "invert colors" not sure if that's what Stehpanie means my tweaking the pics, it didn't do any good for my pics.

Stephanie, as horrible as it is, the gas might be a good thing! I was sooooo gassy I couldn't move without passing some! Even up to yesterday, and yesterday it was so bad and I was going to the bathroom a hundred times, my poor butt hurt so bad, even the gas hurt! Today is much better in that dept for me. And yes, saltine crackers and ginger ale, here I come!!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

I dont know I have spent 2 hours trying to tweak and couldnt ever figure out how to invert the colors


----------



## waiting2012

Not sure how long ago you sent it the text--I will let you know when I get it! Haven't gotten it yet...


----------



## calebsmom06

Really let me try again right now...its coming from 361-726-8283


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> I had put 3 of the pics of my test into paint and clicked "invert colors" not sure if that's what Stehpanie means my tweaking the pics, it didn't do any good for my pics.
> 
> Stephanie, as horrible as it is, the gas might be a good thing! I was sooooo gassy I couldn't move without passing some! Even up to yesterday, and yesterday it was so bad and I was going to the bathroom a hundred times, my poor butt hurt so bad, even the gas hurt! Today is much better in that dept for me. And yes, saltine crackers and ginger ale, here I come!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:loo::loo::loo::loo:

Finally went to the bathroom as I needed to go and man it was hard to go...:blush: I felt almost constipated..:blush: I know as gassy as I am today--it shouldn't have been that "hard"...LOL....So when you mentioned your poor butt--I was sitting here laughing because my 'roids' are saying "HELLO"....:haha::finger::trouble:
Not that you wanted to know that!!!:rofl:

I will take whatever I can get!!

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

just sent you a message back...

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> Ok I sent it to your phone:) Thank you so much. You can see the line! Aweome! I dont think anyone else has been able to see it yet. I know I have seen some tweaked tests where the positive really comes out. I am looking forward to testing tomorrow.
> 
> Sounds like you hit your eggy this month stephanie. I cant wait until you start poas!

Give me a few minutes to tweek--and then send it to my email and then upload for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## calebsmom06

Wooohoo I sent another one too. I took one in each bathroom lol thinking lighting could be better ahahah


----------



## waiting2012

I will have post the tweeked pics in a few minutes...I want to do at least a few of them for you! :winkwink:

Hugs,
Stephanie:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww thank you. Hope it is more visible tweeked:):hugs:


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> tanda08 said:
> 
> 
> i had put 3 of the pics of my test into paint and clicked "invert colors" not sure if that's what stehpanie means my tweaking the pics, it didn't do any good for my pics.
> 
> Stephanie, as horrible as it is, the gas might be a good thing! I was sooooo gassy i couldn't move without passing some! Even up to yesterday, and yesterday it was so bad and i was going to the bathroom a hundred times, my poor butt hurt so bad, even the gas hurt! Today is much better in that dept for me. And yes, saltine crackers and ginger ale, here i come!!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> :loo::loo::loo::loo:
> 
> Finally went to the bathroom as i needed to go and man it was hard to go...:blush: I felt almost constipated..:blush: I know as gassy as i am today--it shouldn't have been that "hard"...lol....so when you mentioned your poor butt--i was sitting here laughing because my 'roids' are saying "hello"....:haha::finger::trouble:
> Not that you wanted to know that!!!:rofl:
> 
> I will take whatever i can get!!
> 
> Luv,stephanieClick to expand...


LMAO that is too funny!!!


----------



## waiting2012

They may not be perfect--but here they are comments and all!!









Now on my phone and with the "orangish" color to the original pics--I can still make out a very faint line...

I did 2 different types of tweaking--auto adjusting and inverting...I def think there is something there!!

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Back to work I go..Yay Me!! Hopefully, I will still get a connection at the house...So far it's been ok... 

Talk to ya'll later!! 

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie

PS...Caleb (Jenn): I know I am not the best at tweaking--but I def think you have something there!! my test like these--nadda--and my inverts showed the evaps bad!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yea! I hope my eggy sticks this time! Pray that my HCG levels make it up so I dont have a chemical pregnancy again this month,Thank you for doing that Stephanie, I really appreciate it! You really get into this! I LOVE it! I will post a pic of tomorrows before I go to work:) I was off today


----------



## AC1987

I can't wait til I Ov!! But I find this time passes by way faster then the TWW actually I find the last week HARD.. but anyhow is there any bfps? :) I think it'd be awesome if I conceive on thanksgiving day:haha:


----------



## calebsmom06

I figured out how to lighten it and thats it lol...Thanks stephanie for the pics! They look great...heres my lightened one
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 16


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> Yea! I hope my eggy sticks this time! Pray that my HCG levels make it up so I dont have a chemical pregnancy again this month,Thank you for doing that Stephanie, I really appreciate it! You really get into this! I LOVE it! I will post a pic of tomorrows before I go to work:) I was off today

I can't wait for tomorrow's test!! I actually got to get off early but only because we are having a dinner/staff meeting..UGH..I am so :sleep: but I can't get out of it...

My body is just feeling completely drained this afternoon...I took another opk at 4:30 and I pull those up from my email and post them...It's not been a full 12 hours yet so I may pee on one again in a few hours and see if there is any change to em'...I am hoping that by skipping bd tonite--I am not making a mistake:dohh: 
I checked my cp--figured it been long enough time since bding last night--feels wet/and there is a 'creamy' look to it (probably dh's boys that are left over), my cervix feels "hard" but slightly open...Hmmmm...Not sure about the openess as it seems to always feel a little open or tightly closed never a real inbetween...I also hope my checking it isn't going to stop the dh's guys from their doing their job:dohh:
Hope your evening goes good, especially if I don't make it on after 8pm...
Meeting is at 6:30-? (however long it takes to eat, etc)

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie:hugs::kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

:bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp:


calebsmom06 said:


> I figured out how to lighten it and thats it lol...Thanks stephanie for the pics! They look great...heres my lightened one

I see da' line!! Looks good and tomorrow it should look even better!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

AC1987 said:


> I can't wait til I Ov!! But I find this time passes by way faster then the TWW actually I find the last week HARD.. but anyhow is there any bfps? :) I think it'd be awesome if I conceive on thanksgiving day:haha:

Well..It appears as of today we have 2 that have gotten faint BFP's as AF isn't due yet and their sx are sounding and looking good--plus the tests!!!:thumbup:

I am leaning towards having O'ed on sunday--ticker says I'm 1 dpo--opk's are basically neg now...

Hope you get your BFP soon too!! It would be awesome for us all to have our own lil' turkey in the oven!! I can't wait to start the hpt poas time! I have 18 hpts calling my name!!!:winkwink:

Luv and hugs, Stephanie


----------



## calebsmom06

I am sooo looking forward to tomorrow, I just started temping this month and I had a temp dip at 9dpo and they say it takes 3 days from implantation for the hcg to build up so tomorrow will be that 3rd day:) Hoping for a darker, will post the pic in the morning:) 

Good luck with the meeting and enjoy the free food :) I love free food hahahaha

I am sure you will still be ok since they say bd'ing every other day is even better because it gives time for your mans sperm to build up:)


----------



## waiting2012

Thought you'd like this!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> I am sooo looking forward to tomorrow, I just started temping this month and I had a temp dip at 9dpo and they say it takes 3 days from implantation for the hcg to build up so tomorrow will be that 3rd day:) Hoping for a darker, will post the pic in the morning:)
> 
> Good luck with the meeting and enjoy the free food :) I love free food hahahaha
> 
> I am sure you will still be ok since they say bd'ing every other day is even better because it gives time for your mans sperm to build up:)

I have always followed that rule of every other night until this time around...I figured age is not our side...:winkwink: so all the help I can get--I'm going to take!!LOL


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww, thanks that put a smile on my face and tears in my eyes...I am going to bed early tonight lol cause I cant wait to test tomorrow! I feel like a kid at Christmas...but this too would be a gift from God:) 

Hoping this works out for you this month! Cant wait to see how your 2 WW goes!


----------



## waiting2012

I am starting to wonder about this whole OPK thing... I have several pics to post up here--starting to wonder if I haven't O'ed now...but am about too...I guess this is what I get for not ordering opk's before now...LOL:dohh::dohh:

a quick pic of all 3 

3rd test is in the development stage

Test is still developing

starting to think I am about to O'....Maybe I ought to not skip tonite's bding since I've checked my cp ... BUT my cervix is hard not soft!:shrug:

What do you think ladies??? To bd or not to bd??? Maybe bd tonite--skip tomorrow??? I just don't know???:shrug:


----------



## calebsmom06

If you can I would def. bd tonight!


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> Awww, thanks that put a smile on my face and tears in my eyes...I am going to bed early tonight lol cause I cant wait to test tomorrow! I feel like a kid at Christmas...but this too would be a gift from God:)
> 
> Hoping this works out for you this month! Cant wait to see how your 2 WW goes!

And your very welcome!!

Hope you have good night!!:winkwink::flower::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I am really hating my dh right now... I thought about the whole bd thing and thought--hmmm, kids are doing homework, supper is left overs...how about a little bd'ing before my meeting...Most men would jump at the opportunity--my dh??? HECK NO! He says--you'll be in the mood later..I told him--I want to now so that I can come home and go to bed like a normal person...I have for the last upteen years and months about how my libidio was nearly zilch and how we "used to have great sex life"...Now when the tables are turned--I just want to sit here and cry... Maybe I do want to get pregnant so badly and how do you get pregnant?? You have sex...Make love to your significant other...I know that I am not in control of what happens but God has opened my eyes to the fact that feeling good is good...I enjoy feeling good with my dh...and that was the appreciation I got....Hope he feels better now.. : (


----------



## calebsmom06

Aww steph:-( did he say why? Does he know it is the time of month that your ovulating? Well hopefully you will both be in the mood tonight if he does not give in


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> Aww steph:-( did he say why? Does he know it is the time of month that your ovulating? Well hopefully you will both be in the mood tonight if he does not give in

I don't know...He knows I am checking with opks since he was the one that got the mail when they came...His reply is either "we can't afford another baby right now", "we can't afford for you to try for another baby right now" or "you know if you get pregnant one of two things will happen...keep it and gain back all the weight you lost OR you'll just lose it like the others"...:growlmad: If I do get my pregnant this month--baby won't come till the end of the summer (more likely the end of July)--He should have his internship with one of the oil field companies then and they pay interns $22 and up per hour...So it's not like money is that big of a deal....
When I mentioned that I am over 35 now and all women reach their sexual peak about now as opposed to men who reach theirs at 18! He said "well, I reached mine a long time ago." .... 
I will just have to see...I'm sure he'll be rearing and ready to go but there is this part of me that says "hang it up"... Why even bother trying....:shrug: I'll be 38 in March, my oldest will be 17 in April and a senior in high school next year--this TTC game is for youngin's like ya'll...I'll be rooting for ya'll either way...As for me, if I get a + hpt later this month--I do, if I don't--oh well.:nope:


----------



## waiting2012

Off to my meeting...Hope ya'll have a better night than I am having right now...
Luv and hugs,
Stephanie


----------



## AmandaBaby

Wow so I think I've missed a fair bit!! Will definitely have a good read through everything I've missed a d then reply to everyone tonight!! I feel like I don't have much cm any.ofe which is kind of bothering me!! I think I did however catch a glimpse of someone saying that its normal to be dry after ovulation? Is that right? Based on all my cramping yesterday, I'm gonna say I ovulated then so I must be 1 dpo today!! My cervix has gone a loy higher now and its feels hard - what does this mean?? :| Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## TandA08

Hi All! Sorry, I've been gone all afternoon, I was off work at 12:30 and had a chiro appt, and then to the ranch to take care of the horses, and then grocery shopping, and we just finished dinner.

Stephanie I love what you did with Calebsmom's pics, shoulda had you do that for mine, lol. But that's ok, I'm testing again in the morning, so we'll know then! 

Just like you Calebsmom, I am super excited for testing in the morning!

Amandababy - I've read in multiple places that you dry up after ovulation. 

Fingers crossed for all of us!

Stephanie - hang in there, men can be insensitive, but don't give up!

:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

I took my tem again tonight just to see and it was all the way up to 99.0 cant want till morning. 11 more hours to go:)


----------



## TandA08

calebsmom06 said:


> I took my tem again tonight just to see and it was all the way up to 99.0 cant want till morning. 11 more hours to go:)

LOL. I won't be able to sleep at all tonight!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

TandA08 said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> I took my tem again tonight just to see and it was all the way up to 99.0 cant want till morning. 11 more hours to go:)
> 
> LOL. I won't be able to sleep at all tonight!!!Click to expand...

lol me either hahaha...gotta squeeze some in though, I have a meeting at work tomorrow morning at 9 then work until 10 at night and then 9 again the next day sooooo busy week ahead of me! Ugh well at least I have had mon and tues off:)


----------



## waiting2012

:winkwink:Just got back from my meeting..UGH...my boss...Love her and hate her all at the same time! At least dinner was on her!

Anyhow...The dh hasn't said anything more about bd'ing tonite...I did take another opk so it's been about 4 or 5 hours since the last one... Seems that may have been the 'spike' in Lh that I have read about...So I will take that as a good sign...

I'm so excited for you BFP Turkey Mommas!!! I can't wait to see those pics tomorrow...I'll fix em for you if you like..I can't do a lot but I can add some cute wording to em' for ya!:winkwink:

Amanda--my cervix has been high too and hard...I swear it still feels like it's open though...I'm not sure if it's "open" all the way through or just what I'm feeling--Know what I mean? I know with women who have been pregnant before the cervix does really strange stuff...With my ds--I dilated some but both my kids were c/s (son was emergency--they held his head to keep it from coming through the canal--that's how close he was to be a vaginal delivery before they took him...) That maybe why it feels a little open to me, but it usually doesn't feel like this unless AF is here or O'ing..So I don't know...:shrug: Maybe I have O'ed, maybe I haven't...

And YES, men are A-HOLES...My hubby just asked if I was ready to bd...I feel like telling him where to get off! But my stomach is upside down--I feel a little icky right now since coming home and I just a took a shower...

And what is up with one (*) (*) looking bigger than the other???? Probably just the way the girls were sitting in my much too big bra--since losing so much weight--my bras are very baggy...I did have some pain in the left boob and that's the one that looks bigger...

Who knows...I'm going to head to bed...I'm so exhausted, so fed up with the hubby and I just want to sleep..Might even sleep naked just so he can see what he could have had earlier! LOL...Nah, he will def not leave me alone then!

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Just thought I would share the lastest opk test I took...

This one was taken when I got home from dinner...




Also, by the way...I feel so sad right now...Must be the dh's attitude...But a part of me says be MAD not sad...

Hormones.... LOL

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm back :D Here goes.....

calebsmom06 - Congrats on getting that beautiful second line! (I can just see it in the photo!) Can't wait to see it get darker for you. What have all your symptoms been like so far? (I know you've already told them but i'm far to lazy to go back and find them haha, sorry). 

Stephanie - Even though it's early, your symptoms are sounding great! Lets hope they keep up ;) I'm really sorry to hear how your DH is acting though, I really hope he comes around! And don't stress, i'm SURE you'll get a wonderful BFP this month!!! :D

TandA08 - Hope the nausea clears up for you soon! Not the best feeling to have! And thanks, i'm really hoping that's the case for me? With your CM, did it stop/dry up after you ovulated and has it come back again?

Me - So when I felt my cervix earlier, it was slightly higher and a lot more harder, I also had a bit of CM at that time as well, not a lot but it was kinda creamy, some bits were clear but not really EWCM. I checked it a few hours later and it felt slightly lower, like more in reach, can't exactly remember how it felt though, I think just in between, not really hard but not entirely soft... I know it's early but I don't know what to think. I now know that CM is supposed to clear up after ovulation, which is definitely the case but arghhh, I just wanna know already hahaha. Bring on gassyness or something!! :| Definitely going to take today as 1 DPO though!! Oh, also did another OPK tonight and it was clearly negative, still a really visible line, but yeah. OH will be home soon so we're gonna BD, just in case! Is that wise? I hear that it's not good to BD during the TWW, or something? :S

x


----------



## AmandaBaby

Ok, so i've just done a little bit of research and now i'm feeling more on the positive side.
I've now comprehended (no matter what I was already told, I still thought my chances were over haha) that CM will/may dry up after ovulation, which is what has happened here, except for a few little bits (Just remembered it was a bit on the yellowish side today) and then should I get pregnant, my CM may increase at around 7-10 DPO. I think I was under the impression that it should have already increased haha and that's why I felt so negative. Gonna try not to symptom spot for at least the next week (PFFT! Like that will work). Gosh I want this soo bad, seems silly but I would absolutely welcome fatigue and nausea with open arms hahahahaha :|


----------



## AmandaBaby

Come on, don't tell me I'm the only one hahaha.
OH and I just did it, and BOY was it messy!!!!

we ended u doing it with OH on top and be on my stomach.. Sorry for the visual lol and when he came, he eventually "got out" and I rolled over as quick as I could so I could chuck my legs in the air. It was too late though, it was all out and a little had gotten on my very upper thigh. I then looked at the test of my leg and somehow I had a.mix of pre.seed and sperm from my knee upwards... My exact words, "Hpw the eff did that get there!!?" 

Oh the things we do!! :| Hahaha


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies! Once again it's 3:30am, that must be my internal clock for peeing! Here's today's test - no tweaking needed!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111116_032120.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Come on, don't tell me I'm the only one hahaha.
> OH and I just did it, and BOY was it messy!!!!
> 
> we ended u doing it with OH on top and be on my stomach.. Sorry for the visual lol and when he came, he eventually "got out" and I rolled over as quick as I could so I could chuck my legs in the air. It was too late though, it was all out and a little had gotten on my very upper thigh. I then looked at the test of my leg and somehow I had a.mix of pre.seed and sperm from my knee upwards... My exact words, "Hpw the eff did that get there!!?"
> 
> Oh the things we do!! :| Hahaha

LOL...I've never found it on my knee before:rofl::rofl::rofl: but I have had instances where I had to get a towel afterwards because otherwise I lay in a wet spot!:blush::rofl: and then the dh and I argue about who is going to lay in it!:rofl:!!!

This morning--not a whole going on--I haven't checked my cp yet and I too wish I could fight the urge to sx check--but lets be real..Isn't that WHY we are here????? 

As far as the DH--we had some words--I feel FINE!! It's weird--I let my fustration go here and when I talked to him I wasn't mad or anything--I was like "Oh, well, WHATEVER!" It was very refreshing to not take that crap to bed with me! Now why I was feeling "sad"--I'm not really sure--it wasn't like I was really thinking about anything--I wasn't upset about the dh because I was over it--I vented here--told him how I felt-moved on... I thought about that I probably missed my month--talked to God--felt peace in my heart--moved on from that too...But gosh, something was just weighing on me and I couldn't put my finger on it because I felt like I just wanted to cry...:shrug: I almost feel stupid for feeling like that.. The dh and I didn't bd--I just went to bed--he held me--but no bd... So it wasn't like I was going to bed angry!:winkwink:

Well, I'm going to get dressed and lay Adrian's clothes out... I will try to be back before heading to work.. I can't wait to hear how the other ladies tests went! 

I'm sure you'll have lots of sx before you know it--and no sence in trying to fight it--just whatever you feel post it--then it maybe less stressful wondering about it!

Luv, and Hugs, Stephanie:hugs::hug:


----------



## TandA08

Stephanie, I think we were typing at the same time! :haha:

Look above your post.


----------



## waiting2012

Tanda! I'm in tears for you!!!:happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! OMG!!!

It's official--OUR FIRST BFP!!!! Please hope you'll stick around a little longer and not just run off!!!:winkwink::winkwink:

Gosh! What great news....

I went ahead and add a little something to your pic---Thought you might want to change your profile pic now!!:thumbup:

Congrats and Sticky Vibes!!

Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Awww, I love it! Thanks!

Stephanie, you and the other ladies in this thread have been WONDERFUL, I am NOT going ANYWHERE! This thread and my journal are pretty much the only places I've been for most of this TWW.

I love you ladies, and I am sending my baby dust your way, I want to see each of you get your turkey babies this month too!!

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, I have no choice now..GOT TO GET DRESSED!...Man I don't want to run off though!!! Wish I could call in sick--LOL... Morning break is 9:30-9:50...So I will be back for sure then!!

YIPPEE....I'm on cloud 9 now and I'm not even the one with the BFP!! LOL.... CONGRATS again Tanda!!!
Oh, I hope Caleb has a beautiful test too!!!

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

It's 4am here, and I have an hour and a half before my alarm goes off, but obviously I'm on the computer instead of going to bed, ohh today is gonna kill me! I woke hubby up to show him the test, he was happy, but is already snoring again... MEN. lol

Commmmme onnnnn Calebsmom - we are waiting to hear from you! :haha:


----------



## waiting2012

Just checked my cp--thought I might as well share that too as I have been sitting on the commode this entire time and now my foot is asleep!:haha:

CP is high, hard, and finally closed!! I either O'ed sunday or monday--hoping the egg was caught--It's in God's hands now...

So for my 2-3 dpo sx...
the only thing so far this am I noticed is I'm very emotional:cry::haha::growlmad::nope::cry:
and the air is making my boobs ache....

Won't know about the gas--until later and 2 helpings of refried beans--I'm bound to be gassy today!!

stomach is a little wavy--but I have ulcers, and IBS so there are a lot of mornings like that for me...Later in the day--I will get a better clue...

OK, Running now!! Don't want to be late for work!!

Luv, Stephanie

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TandA08

Awww, and you changed the title to the thread! Even more exciting now!

Yup, no way I'm gettin back to sleep....


----------



## AmandaBaby

OMG TANDA08, CONGRATULATIONS!! That is amazing!! I'm so very happy for you!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: YIPEEEEE :) And Stephanie, that picture you did is beautiful, your too kind! :) Hahaha yesss that happens to us sometimes, except it always gets on OH's side so I have a little giggle to myself hahaha.

I know what you mean though, definitely don't think I can fight the symptom spotting... I now get the whole gassy thing! :\ I think i'm getting it now.. Could just be because i'm drinking coke and I just had red rooster (burger, large chips and gravy) but still... This is way more than usual and in just a small amount of time! On top of that, and this is probably too early but I FEEL SICK!! Again, probably just the food but far out, the feeling of "being sick" is just below my thought, kind of a weird feeling and not a very nice one!!

Oh and Stephanie, glad to hear you didn't goto bed angry. Hope everything works out :D xxx


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> It's 4am here, and I have an hour and a half before my alarm goes off, but obviously I'm on the computer instead of going to bed, ohh today is gonna kill me! I woke hubby up to show him the test, he was happy, but is already snoring again... MEN. lol
> 
> Commmmme onnnnn Calebsmom - we are waiting to hear from you! :haha:

He'll wake up and think he was dreaming--don't say anything to him...Just take it and put it where it will stare him in the face to shave or whatever...!!!

Then wait for his responce!!! I'd video it!!!---There's your announcement!!! Invite people over to watch a movie--put it in and have it be the announcement of your BFP!!!

Ok, that is like so lame--and I'm still on the commode...Talk to you soon!:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Alright, you two ladies have gotten me all worked up...

:happydance::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::headspin::headspin::yipee::dance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hahahahahaha :D :happydance::happydance::happydance:

You must be feeling over the moon at the moment!! Definitely wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!! :cloud9:


Ok.. this whole "gassyness" is becoming quite rediculous! :\


----------



## TandA08

Amandababy, the gassyness was HORRIBLE for me! I hope it's a good thing for you too!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Me too! The only reason i'm not minding it is because you had it too and it all lead to good things hahahahaha. it's just so constant though! haha like normally when I drink coke I may burp once or something minor but this is crazy!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Well I think i'm gonna goto bed! SO SLEEPY (Pitty I can't use that as a symptom - i've had it for weeks haha). So far my chart is looking pretty positive and I can't wait to check my temp in the morning haha. Congratulations again TandA08! :D xx


----------



## TandA08

It was non-stop for me for the last week or more of the TWW!


----------



## TandA08

So, I changed my ticker...

Whatcha think? Huh? Huh? Whatcha think!?? :haha:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Haha I LOVE IT!! :D


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok everyone here is my pic. It is def. darker than yesterday but omg I am soooo nervous to have a chemical again. Hopefully tomorrow is even darker. Tanda how many dpo are you? Our tests look similar
 



Attached Files:







DSC01888.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## TandA08

You definitely have a 2nd line today! Yay! Congrats

I am 13dpo today.


----------



## calebsmom06

Wooo ok yours is a little darker, I am 12dpo today and really hoping for an even darker line tomorrow. I am so scared to have another chemical pregnancy! I am so so so nervous


----------



## TandA08

I know what you mean. I've been scared about another MC. But I feel much more confident about this one. I haven't had the nerve-wracking spotting for the last week like I had last time - I haven't had _any_ spotting this time. I've had tons of nausea, which I don't remember having the first time, my BFP line on today's test is darker than the BFP I had last time. I just _feel_ more pregnant this time around. 

Praying that it sticks for both of us this time! And that everyone else here gets their sticky BFP soon too!


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats to Tanda and Caleb! Whooo hoo! That's amazing - a happy a healthy 9 mos to you both! 

I am 3 dpo currently and just so happy my temps keep rising. Planning on testing on Thanksgiving, even though that will only be 11 DPO. I'm due for AF the following day. Fingers crossed!


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> Ok everyone here is my pic. It is def. darker than yesterday but omg I am soooo nervous to have a chemical again. Hopefully tomorrow is even darker. Tanda how many dpo are you? Our tests look similar

THAT IS SO POSITIVE!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

YaY 2 BFP's in one day!!!!! I know Amanda will be the next if someone doesn't beat her to it!!! I don't think it'll be me but I can sx spot anyhow...:winkwink:

WOW!!! Now I have to change the title of this thread!!:happydance::happydance:

SOOOO Happy for ya'll!!!
Luv, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

DaisyQ said:


> Congrats to Tanda and Caleb! Whooo hoo! That's amazing - a happy a healthy 9 mos to you both!
> 
> I am 3 dpo currently and just so happy my temps keep rising. Planning on testing on Thanksgiving, even though that will only be 11 DPO. I'm due for AF the following day. Fingers crossed!

So it looks like it's you, Amanda, and me so far waiting to hpt test away! LOL...I just know that you and Amanda will get your BFPs!!!

Can't wait to sx spot with you!!

Hope your day is going great!!

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Wouldn't want you to think I wouldn't do this for you....I of course was waiting for THAT pic!!



Happy and Healthy 9 months!!

Sticky Vibes too!!!

Luv, Stephanie
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## waiting2012

On my am break...
So far...when I touch the (*)(*)'s they are tender--ok--I shouldn't say touch more like grope myself...Ha Ha!! :winkwink: 
and stomach is a little topsy turvy but probably because I'm sooooo excited about our first 2 bfp's!!!!!
Got to go back in a minute! I can't wait until my lunch time gets here!!!

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

So, I have an ache in my tummy - feels like gas again, and I have a headache... it's not too bad but every so often it pounds hard and then lets up again.

I can't even concentrate on work today, I'd rather be home - doing anything, but I gotta make money before baby comes!

Last time with my BFP, we announced it to my parents the same day as the +HPT, and to DH's parents the next day. This time around, we are going to wait - just a tiny bit. I want to be able to tell my parents in person, but they live 2 hours away. However, it just so turns out that they will be here for a day next week to do horse stuff with me. I think I will tell them then! And then we are having Thanksgiving with DH's parents, so we'll probably tell his parents then. By that time I will be almost a week farther along than last time when we announced it. Obviously still not out of the woods yet, but like I told DH yesterday, if it happens again, I want my family's support, I don't want to carry that by myself.


----------



## TandA08

Stephanie - we are sore booby buddies! Ok - I _never_ say booby, they are boobs, but it rhymed better with buddies - alright, yeah I'm a little :wacko: today, LOL (rightly so, though I think)


----------



## calebsmom06

Thank you Stephanie, I will feel sooooo much more confident when AF does not arrive! I love the pic. thank you. Sore bb's is a great sign, last month mine hurt only on the sides which they say is a common preg symptom. I think it is crazy I did not have any symptoms this month, I guess I did implant on 9dpo possibly even 10dpo. Last night when I went potty I had a super faint pink spot on my tp, must have been from implating. I am hoping!


----------



## TandA08

Ok, Stephanie, in response to your comment about leaving the HPT out for hubby to find when he wakes up... I just called him (he's been up for a couple hours now) and during the conversation, he said "So it's official now?" I told him "It was official when I woke you up this morning at 3:30am!" I just started laughing cause I thought of you when he asked me that. (Technically it was official on Monday when I tested, and confirmed today, lol)


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww my hubby thinks I am testing to early, he doesnt want be to be heartbroken again. He says when my AF does not show then we know for sure....bt hey I went ticker crazy anyway:)


----------



## TandA08

I love your tickers!

And I was predicted a girl by the Chinese Gender Calendar too, but I'm not sure I believe that simply because they only base that off the woman's age and month of conception, when it's the sperm that 100% determine the gender. It just seemed odd to me that's all.

Anyway, we are bump buddies - yaaay!! Hopefully Stephanie and AmandaBaby will join us!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

I know that will be soooo cool when they join us:) Yea I dont really believe the chinese gender perdictor either but hope it is right. I really would love a little girl! It is the sperm not our age that perdicts but they say it is like 90 percent accurate, guess we will find out in 3 or 4 months how good it really is


----------



## calebsmom06

It's funny cause today is the first actual day that I actually feel pregnant lol


----------



## TandA08

Yeah I saw they claim they are right 3 out of 4 times, so we'll see. Part of me wants a little boy first (cause neither of our parents have a grandson yet but both have granddaughters) but I do really want a little girl. We have names picked out for both. I can't wait to find out!


----------



## calebsmom06

We do too lol for a girl for sure...not a 100% on the boy name


----------



## TandA08

Mmmmm Saltine crackers......
lol
Nausea - GO AWAY!


----------



## waiting2012

I just had my chicken fajita hotpocket..MMMMM..and the ladies at the church made twice baked stuffed potatoes...mmmm...I eat with the kids so I can get on here when my lunch begins:thumbup:

The chinese calendar was accurate for both of my kiddos...It says I will end up with a girl if pregnant--and that is probably right on since it seems girls are what the dh throws..(with 2 already--that is more than likely!) 

I absolutely love the NEW TICKERS!!!:happydance: I am tickled pink for you both!!! I can only 'hope' that I get to change mine... but for some reason right now--:nope: I don't think so...It's like my emotions are up and down today..I'm sure it's more "sympathy" type pain I'm having with ya'll thats doing it...I understand how Amanda feels--don't want to sx spot because I have a feeling AF will come and we'll be onto another cycle...But that's ok...I think for December's thread I call it the Candy Cane Babies-to-be...or something cute like that...:thumbup:This is going to be the longest week and a half ever! :cry:
Sitting in my car boo-hooing over nothing, but I guess it's ok..I know that I AM NOT IN CONTROL...:flower::flower:
And it's ok to be a :wacko:--it comes along with pregnancy brain, swollen ankles and feet, backache, nausea, wide hips, and b*tchyness!!:haha:
Speaking of ankles..My right one is aching so bad..Just another reminder of how old I'm getting and both my hips ache when I get up...UGH, feels like I've been running a race or something...A bit gassy--I think the refried beans have caught up with me!LOL...
A few of the gals here at work have been plagued with a stomach virus, so if I do get that "icky" feeling I won't know if its the virus or a sx of pregnancy...Yay...Just what I needed while I wait for my eggo to try and develope...Oh, well....Not a whole lot I can do about it... That's what happens when you work in daycare...
I did take a peek at when I would be due if we conceived on sunday--August 5th...With a scheduled c/s--I could possibly have my last on or around July 29th...Adrian was born at 38 weeks and she weighed 8lbs 9.3 oz (2 lbs heavier than her brother) by schedule c/s so it is more than likely how our "last" will be brought into the world..should there be a last...:shrug:

Anyhow, I am just as I said so tickled for ya'll!! 
How is everyone else doing????

Much luv,
Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

I've got more too...:haha:


----------



## TandA08

I LOVE that cartoon!!! Oh gosh I could only imagine!! I'm the opposite, I hide that purchase with other groceries - why? Why do I do that? I don't get it!!

SO - I just got back from the Doctor. I called to make an appt and they got me right in. They sent me over to have blood taken, and those results should be in on Friday... I'm eating more crackers and drinking a ginger ale - starving!

LOOOOOVE the Candy Cane Babies idea - that is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## AC1987

:haha: I absoutely adore that cartoon!! That was me just a few days ago..


----------



## waiting2012

Tanda..Hoping high HCG levels for you!!! and that they keep going up and up and up!! :)
AC...sorry can't stay long--have to get back to work from my lunch..UGH..At least going home time will be here soon...I will try to be back then!! Let me know how you are doing!!

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

My goal...LOL...

Tanda and Caleb--enjoy!!

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

Glad you doc got you in so fast, mine did last month but they just called me and said to wait to see if I start on Friday or not....so basically they want to see if I have another chemical pregnancy or not grrrrrr. So I am supposed to call on Monday 'if' AF does not end up showing. Figures. 
Love the carttons:)
Hope your feeling better Stephanie, maybe its your eggy traveling:)


----------



## TandA08

They didn't even bother asking me if my AF was due yet or not until I was in the room with the doctor. And when he asked, and I told him it was due tomorrow, he looked at me like I was crazy! LOL But, I explained to him that I've taken 2 pregnancy tests and they have gotten progressively darker, he was impressed and said "Ok great, let's send you for bloodwork"

Freakin $25 so that he can make a note in my file, take my bloodpressure, and send me out to get blood drawn..... gotta love doctors.

I have been _EXTREMELY_ gassy this afternoon... good grief!!! Good thing I work in a noisy warehouse!! :haha:


----------



## AC1987

omg I really don't want to become gassy when I'm pg!! :baby: I'm happy to see some of you are pg!!! :D I don't know if you've posted this already but what were the symptoms you felt?


----------



## calebsmom06

TandA08 said:


> They didn't even bother asking me if my AF was due yet or not until I was in the room with the doctor. And when he asked, and I told him it was due tomorrow, he looked at me like I was crazy! LOL But, I explained to him that I've taken 2 pregnancy tests and they have gotten progressively darker, he was impressed and said "Ok great, let's send you for bloodwork"
> 
> Freakin $25 so that he can make a note in my file, take my bloodpressure, and send me out to get blood drawn..... gotta love doctors.
> 
> I have been _EXTREMELY_ gassy this afternoon... good grief!!! Good thing I work in a noisy warehouse!! :haha:

And thats just your co-pay right so figure at least another 50-75 on top of that, maybe even more. My co-pay is 30 and that is how I felt last month too. It seems they dont seem to take us serious when when go in before AF is even due:growlmad:


----------



## TandA08

calebsmom06 said:


> TandA08 said:
> 
> 
> They didn't even bother asking me if my AF was due yet or not until I was in the room with the doctor. And when he asked, and I told him it was due tomorrow, he looked at me like I was crazy! LOL But, I explained to him that I've taken 2 pregnancy tests and they have gotten progressively darker, he was impressed and said "Ok great, let's send you for bloodwork"
> 
> Freakin $25 so that he can make a note in my file, take my bloodpressure, and send me out to get blood drawn..... gotta love doctors.
> 
> I have been _EXTREMELY_ gassy this afternoon... good grief!!! Good thing I work in a noisy warehouse!! :haha:
> 
> And thats just your co-pay right so figure at least another 50-75 on top of that, maybe even more. My co-pay is 30 and that is how I felt last month too. It seems they dont seem to take us serious when when go in before AF is even due:growlmad:Click to expand...

Well, since I'm on an HMO the one good thing is I pay that $25 co-pay and that's it, the insurance pays the rest.

But at least you can go in next week, I'm sure it'll stick for you this time!


----------



## TandA08

OMG! Seriously!? I have been eating all day, and my tummy is STILL growling that I am hungry! This is just ridiculous! :haha:

Just another hour and a half at work, then I get to go to the ranch, then home for dinner! STARVING lol


----------



## calebsmom06

TandA08 said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TandA08 said:
> 
> 
> They didn't even bother asking me if my AF was due yet or not until I was in the room with the doctor. And when he asked, and I told him it was due tomorrow, he looked at me like I was crazy! LOL But, I explained to him that I've taken 2 pregnancy tests and they have gotten progressively darker, he was impressed and said "Ok great, let's send you for bloodwork"
> 
> Freakin $25 so that he can make a note in my file, take my bloodpressure, and send me out to get blood drawn..... gotta love doctors.
> 
> I have been _EXTREMELY_ gassy this afternoon... good grief!!! Good thing I work in a noisy warehouse!! :haha:
> 
> And thats just your co-pay right so figure at least another 50-75 on top of that, maybe even more. My co-pay is 30 and that is how I felt last month too. It seems they dont seem to take us serious when when go in before AF is even due:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, since I'm on an HMO the one good thing is I pay that $25 co-pay and that's it, the insurance pays the rest.
> 
> But at least you can go in next week, I'm sure it'll stick for you this time!Click to expand...

Oh I meant that your insurance will be paying them an additional 50-75 on top of that not you silly:)
I would freak if I had to pay more than 30 for one little visit just sitting on a table


----------



## TandA08

LOL oh, yeah! But, try $150 for the bloodwork - they accidentally sent ME the bill last time.


----------



## TandA08

By the way... I'm eating... AGAIN..... 

jeeeesh


----------



## TandA08

Finally leaving work. Gonna go to the ranch and take care of my 1000 pound furbabies (2 of them). I'm sure I'll be checking back in later tonight once I get home and after I've had dinner - I can not BELIEVE my appetite today. If it doesn't slow down I'll weigh as much as my horses before this baby is born!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Hi ladies!!
Just got home but only for a few minutes....Have to take Adrian to church for her youth and Wes has to see the pastor. I have choir practice too...So won't be home till about 8 or so...

I just wanted to let ya'll know how much I appreciate ya'll!

I really don't think this was our month...I am 2-3 dpo and feeling crampy...a little on one side then the other and then like right now--right across..feels like AF cramps--I know it's way to soon for it--but with my luck--she'll come early....:growlmad: 
A bit of a headache this afternoon and soooo tired....:sleep: It hit me at like 5:00 just like yesterday...Must be the time change...

My cp is still high and it was really hard last night--today I would say "firm" but closed and my cm is "wet,clear with a bit of creamy" look to it and we didn't bd last night so I know it's not the dh's little guys... LOL..
Ok, gotto run! 
Luv and Hugs,Stephanie


----------



## calebsmom06

TandA08 said:


> LOL oh, yeah! But, try $150 for the bloodwork - they accidentally sent ME the bill last time.

Wow! THANK God we have insurance:)


----------



## TandA08

calebsmom06 said:


> TandA08 said:
> 
> 
> LOL oh, yeah! But, try $150 for the bloodwork - they accidentally sent ME the bill last time.
> 
> Wow! THANK God we have insurance:)Click to expand...

Yeah, luckily I didn't have to pay that, they just sent me the bill instead of the insurance by mistake.


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> Just got home but only for a few minutes....Have to take Adrian to church for her youth and Wes has to see the pastor. I have choir practice too...So won't be home till about 8 or so...
> 
> I just wanted to let ya'll know how much I appreciate ya'll!
> 
> I really don't think this was our month...I am 2-3 dpo and feeling crampy...a little on one side then the other and then like right now--right across..feels like AF cramps--I know it's way to soon for it--but with my luck--she'll come early....:growlmad:
> A bit of a headache this afternoon and soooo tired....:sleep: It hit me at like 5:00 just like yesterday...Must be the time change...
> 
> My cp is still high and it was really hard last night--today I would say "firm" but closed and my cm is "wet,clear with a bit of creamy" look to it and we didn't bd last night so I know it's not the dh's little guys... LOL..
> Ok, gotto run!
> Luv and Hugs,Stephanie

Crampy could be okay, and that CM sounds normal for about where you are in your cycle. Don't lose hope until AF arrives!
:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

So glad to know that we have our first 2 BFPs...and I think it is AWESOME that you guys are sticking it out with the rest of us!

As for me I'm not feeling to confident right now...Had that AF cramping this evening when I got home through choir practice and it was to much like AF cramps...:growlmad::nope:...It is almost like the :witch: is circling over head saying "I see you my pretty and this is not your month..."
Oh, well...I guess this 2 ww will be the longest as I prepare for the next cycle...

Don't mean to be a downer but I really don't think that it's cramping from IB..It's too soon...:nope:

I hope everyone's night is going good! 
Luv, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> waiting2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!
> Just got home but only for a few minutes....Have to take Adrian to church for her youth and Wes has to see the pastor. I have choir practice too...So won't be home till about 8 or so...
> 
> I just wanted to let ya'll know how much I appreciate ya'll!
> 
> I really don't think this was our month...I am 2-3 dpo and feeling crampy...a little on one side then the other and then like right now--right across..feels like AF cramps--I know it's way to soon for it--but with my luck--she'll come early....:growlmad:
> A bit of a headache this afternoon and soooo tired....:sleep: It hit me at like 5:00 just like yesterday...Must be the time change...
> 
> My cp is still high and it was really hard last night--today I would say "firm" but closed and my cm is "wet,clear with a bit of creamy" look to it and we didn't bd last night so I know it's not the dh's little guys... LOL..
> Ok, gotto run!
> Luv and Hugs,Stephanie
> 
> Crampy could be okay, and that CM sounds normal for about where you are in your cycle. Don't lose hope until AF arrives!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Tanda...I just wish I had your hope right now...Feeling very sad and weepy...:cry: 
I won't be too "broke up" if the next cycle comes but it's the waiting I hate...

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Seems there is a big debate on cramping this early after ovulating...Read one person's post somewhere seems hers was a cyst that burst..other's were experiencing the cramping and actually got + hpts at 8 and 9 dpo...I have read that IB can occur 3-4 dpo at the earliest and 12 dpo for the latest...I just don't know...Not cramping right now...I was gassy ealier too but trust me I know the cramps weren't stomach cramps cause they were too low...

Going to hit the hay early..I am just to tired and down to stay on this evening..hopefully things will be better tomorrow morning...

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## AmandaBaby

Going to the doctors is so expensive!! I feel so lucky that my doctor bulk bills so I get in for free! Phew!

calebsmom06 and TandA08 - CONGRATULATIONS calebsmom06! So excited for you!! Don't stress too much, I bet your going to have a lovely pregnancy, TandA08 as well!! How's both of your symptoms going!?

Stephanie - Those cartoon photos are hilarious!! Try not to lose hope just yet. I got my BFP last time at 8 DPO! And i'm having cramping today (as well as yesterday) trying not to read too much into it though.. Lets try and stay positive together!!

The cramping that i'm having is both in my front (low) on both sides, in my back and sometimes in my hips, it all kinda alternates. I wouldn't say it's like Af though because AF cramps for me are more full on and everywhere, like middle and sides. 

I've been googling; "cramping at 2 DPO" and i've found this....
"It might still be related to ovulation. I usually have cramping after I o that feels different from o pains. Or maybe you are super in tune to your body and feel the eggo traveling to a good nesting spot!!!!" 

"You can get "ovulation pains" for several days before and after ovulation. Totally normal."

Is it possible that maybe i'm just in tune and feeling the egg travel?? :S
Or could it just be that i'm still feeling my ovulation cramps?

I had cramping on the 14th which was the day I got a positive OPK, then nothing on the 15th, now yesterday (16th) and today (17th) i've had a fair bit of the cramping!

Unsure what to think!

As for symptoms, feeling REALLY Nauseous, but again, probably too early :(
Oh AND (again probably too early) woke up this morning at 4am coz I really needed to pee!! (I never wake up during the night nor do i need to pee during it!) Then woke up at 6.30 and really needed to go again :\ Felt a bit gassy today as well, not as much as yesterday though.


----------



## AmandaBaby

Ok, i'm just gonna go with left over ovulation pains :S
Fingers crossed that's all it is and that we both get our BFP's this month!!!!


Anyway..
I'M GOING TO SEE BREAKING DAWN TONIGHT :happydance: :happydance:
Althgouh, that's all I need to see, Bella getting pregnant >.< haha.


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies!
Stephanie, I hope you are feeling better this morning! I wasn't confident most of my TWW this time either, I think mainly I was afraid to get my hopes up. But try to stay positive, at least until AF arrives!!

AmandaBaby, I had tons of off and on mild cramping, so maybe it's a good thing (for both of you actually)!

As for me this morning, I am feeling pretty good. I'm anxious to get past where I MCd last time, which was at 4wks 2days - just a few more days to go. I'm tired, I didn't sleep very well last night. I went to bed at 8:30 but woke up at 1am and couldn't go back to sleep for an hour.

Well, back to work for me, but I'll check back often!

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Ok, i'm just gonna go with left over ovulation pains :S
> Fingers crossed that's all it is and that we both get our BFP's this month!!!!
> 
> 
> Anyway..
> I'M GOING TO SEE BREAKING DAWN TONIGHT :happydance: :happydance:
> Althgouh, that's all I need to see, Bella getting pregnant >.< haha.

Amanda:
I like the idea of it being a good sign...Trying to stay +++ right now..No cramping this am--YET...I will post my sx..Sounds like we would be due at the same time if pg!
Keeping my fx'ed for us both!
Luv and Hugs,Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> Morning ladies!
> Stephanie, I hope you are feeling better this morning! I wasn't confident most of my TWW this time either, I think mainly I was afraid to get my hopes up. But try to stay positive, at least until AF arrives!!
> 
> AmandaBaby, I had tons of off and on mild cramping, so maybe it's a good thing (for both of you actually)!
> 
> As for me this morning, I am feeling pretty good. I'm anxious to get past where I MCd last time, which was at 4wks 2days - just a few more days to go. I'm tired, I didn't sleep very well last night. I went to bed at 8:30 but woke up at 1am and couldn't go back to sleep for an hour.
> 
> Well, back to work for me, but I'll check back often!
> 
> :hugs:

Hi! Like I told Amanda...Feeling a little better this morning and I'll post today's sx...seems like something might be brewing but I'm not getting to worked up about it that way when the next cycle does show I won't be upset about it...:winkwink:

I am keeping my fx'ed for Amanda and I--as it seems like we are having the same sx...:thumbup:

Luv,Stephanie

**PS...hope the m/s isn't getting you down this am!**


----------



## calebsmom06

Last month for me i miscarried at exactly 4 weeks so once i get past tomorrow i feel so much more confident. O took another test this morning and it is slightly darker so thinking i should be ok....lord i hope so, i really want this time to work but by thos time last month my trsys started becoming fainter and then af arrived and the line was gone totally...soo hoping for tomorrow. Ive also beem getting a nurnong sensation in my left ovary...wonder what thays about


----------



## waiting2012

My sx today are as follows:
woke up at 4 am for the 3rd morning in a row...BUT this time I could not go back to sleep--layed there restless until the alarm went off with a bad headache and hungry????
CP is still high and def more closed today/CM is "wet" feeling with a creamy look to it..
Yesterday and today--my pee is so yellow! (TMI) but it's turning the "blue" water at work--green and leaving a yellow tint on the white tp...
Hungry, Hungry, Hungry...Need I say more?
On my way to work this am--felt nauseas and light headed--I was driving for pete's sake! Not a good time to start feeling this way!

Starting to question whether today is dpo 3 or maybe 4...I really think I O'ed sunday not monday--but sticking with my ticker...
Peed on one of the hpt's last night--Scientific purposes:winkwink:--no evaps--so I have something to compare to...Not sure the hcg level it measures--IC so I figure at least 10-20 miu's...I will probably test every morning with them starting sunday and see what happens...:thumbup:

I noticed my smeller is quite alert this am...Our big dog that is inside didn't make it out in time and left a gift by the front door--I swear I could smell it all the way in the bedroom..DH said he couldn't smell anything!
Had a dream last night that I got my BFP--and when they did the u/s at the clinic to check dates-there was 2 sacs not just one...hmmm....It was so close to 4 am--I hope I was dreaming it and not my imagination going wild...
Well, it's about time for me to go back to work..till lunch time--can't wait!!
Luv,
Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> Last month for me i miscarried at exactly 4 weeks so once i get past tomorrow i feel so much more confident. O took another test this morning and it is slightly darker so thinking i should be ok....lord i hope so, i really want this time to work but by thos time last month my trsys started becoming fainter and then af arrived and the line was gone totally...soo hoping for tomorrow. Ive also beem getting a nurnong sensation in my left ovary...wonder what thays about

Prayers for you...I am sure that everything is going to be ok this time!!! If the line is getting darker, even by a little bit--that is a good sign!!!!

I'm so excited for you!!!

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie

AND DON'T STRESS!!! everything you are going through is normal!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> My sx today are as follows:
> woke up at 4 am for the 3rd morning in a row...BUT this time I could not go back to sleep--layed there restless until the alarm went off with a bad headache and hungry????
> CP is still high and def more closed today/CM is "wet" feeling with a creamy look to it..
> Yesterday and today--my pee is so yellow! (TMI) but it's turning the "blue" water at work--green and leaving a yellow tint on the white tp...
> Hungry, Hungry, Hungry...Need I say more?
> On my way to work this am--felt nauseas and light headed--I was driving for pete's sake! Not a good time to start feeling this way!
> 
> Starting to question whether today is dpo 3 or maybe 4...I really think I O'ed sunday not monday--but sticking with my ticker...
> Peed on one of the hpt's last night--Scientific purposes:winkwink:--no evaps--so I have something to compare to...Not sure the hcg level it measures--IC so I figure at least 10-20 miu's...I will probably test every morning with them starting sunday and see what happens...:thumbup:
> 
> I noticed my smeller is quite alert this am...Our big dog that is inside didn't make it out in time and left a gift by the front door--I swear I could smell it all the way in the bedroom..DH said he couldn't smell anything!
> Had a dream last night that I got my BFP--and when they did the u/s at the clinic to check dates-there was 2 sacs not just one...hmmm....It was so close to 4 am--I hope I was dreaming it and not my imagination going wild...
> Well, it's about time for me to go back to work..till lunch time--can't wait!!
> Luv,
> Stephanie

The creamy CM is great! I had that past O during the TWW. My pee was sometimes yellower too, but I just assumed it was my multivitamin that has the B vitamins in it. They tend to make your pee more yellow. Vivid smell and vivid dreams - had all those too! Fingers crossed for you for sure!!!

M/S is staying at bay for the most part so far today. But I could NOT stop eating yesterday, and today is already feeling like that again.....


----------



## calebsmom06

I snuck from work for a few minutes...bought 2 digitals and another 3 pack of frer i remeber last month my positive wouldnt pick up on a digital since my hcg levels stayed so low so i am going to try that in the morning and will keep tedting all weekend to make sure that lines stays getting darker....call me paranoid lol...are u still testing tanda? Have u got results back from doc yet? Ill post a pic of todays when i get home.....steph your symptoms are sounding very promising! Maybe this is your month


----------



## AmandaBaby

So its 3.30 am and OH has just for work. He barely starts this.early so ita safe to say.. I'm a bit bloody scared!!! Hahaha. 
Tanda and calebsmom - I'm sure everything with both of your pregnanies will be perfect. And tanda its.great knowing you had a bit of cramping too!! Still early but I'm so bloody nauseos!!!! Also!! Last night just before bed I checked my cp and it felt really high, unsure about it being open or not, I don't think I could properly reach to tell. It was hard but had a bit of softness to it I think...
Glad your feeling better Stephanie, I have high hopes for the both of us!
well I'm gonna try and get some.aleep and hopefully mot panic about every little noise I hear

Xx

PS sorry for any spelling mistakes!


----------



## calebsmom06

My cervix sometumea felt soft sometimes hard but there at the end before the bfp it was more firm than soft like a fruit that still needed to riped lol...now it is so high i can no linger reach it at all. Might try tonight. I have been suuupper hungry too! And i had on and off cramping through my 2ww and still have some but it was mainly in the ovary are...so that is a good sign... Question...ff put a green line from yesterdays temp to todays...what does that mean?


----------



## TandA08

No, I'm not still testing, I used my last test yesterday. I will have the blood results from the doctor tomorrow.

I am still eating non-stop, it's just ridiculous!


----------



## calebsmom06

Looking forward to hearing ur results...u shouldve told them to put a stat on them lol...my nurse last month dis stat so i wouldnt have to wait around wondering....i bet your sooooo anxious


----------



## TandA08

Well, I don't know if that would do any good, seeing as how the Dr has to send me to an independant lab, and the lab told me it takes them 2 days to get results back. I know it'd be faster if the blood was just done at the hospital. But either way, I get stuck waiting for the Dr to call me with results, he isn't very good at that (as I learned last time). So, if I dont hear from them by about mid-morning tomorrow, I'm gonna start calling them, lol.


----------



## waiting2012

Just got done eating a sandwich, chips with french onion dip..and 3 cookies...I went got lunch for the gals and it was GOOD!!

I have to pee like crazy but I must be addicted to this thread--because I came out to the car (where I sit right now) and had to get on it before going in!!! LOL

Not feeling any cramps today--figure just as well...Actually feel elated too..Yesterday I was so weepy...I even started crying when the dh was talking about something random...UGH... 

Tanda: I can't wait to hear the results of your blood test!! With your m/s being so strong--the numbers should be really good!

Caleb: Don't forget to let us know how testing goes!! Keep posting those pics!! I just know it's going to say "Pregnant"!!!! 

I was weary of the digitals in September but broke down and bought one--when it told me "not pregnant" I knew what was coming especially after having a very BFP at 11 dpo...But I will not dwell on the past!!! I just want a super dark BFP for my anniversary!! 

And the pee thing has gotten me to wondering... I know that vitamins can change the color and all--but I'm not taking any right now--not even anything slightly resembling a vitamin..Yesterday when I peed before going home--it was actually "hot" feeling and stung a little--I thought "great, a uti..just what I need" but that was the only time and the color was beginning to look different...Also, I didn't drink any soda--just water...Today is the first time I have had a soda--Dr.Pepper with lunch..and the last time before today was tuesday at the meeting--a coke...Since dieting--I've been drinking flavored seltzer water so I get that "soda" feeling from the carbonation... And the gassy feeling that I was gone--well....:blush: yeah, just now...LOL..Like ya'll wanted to know that!!!!:haha:
I know the dh and I did all we could do...No sex the last 2 nights so I know my "wet" cm is either a good thing or just doesn't matter..and what was said about the cervix feeling like a fruit that needs to ripen somemore..Yeah, that is exactly what it feels like!
I know I can't dwell on EVERYTHING...if this is our time-it is..If not, it's not..I am just so glad that I'm not alone in all I am feeling!
Well, the bathroom is def. calling me...I can't hold it any longer!!!

Luv and hugs, 
Stephanie
I'll check back in a bit!!

:kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TandA08

Go peeeee Stephanie! LOL

And quit talking about all that yummy food! Making me hungry - AGAIN! And I just ate! I have a meeting in a few minutes and they are gonna hear nothin but my tummy growling..... I'm normally eating lunch right now, but noooo I have to wait because of a stupid meeting. It shouldn't take too long though.... I hope, lol.


----------



## calebsmom06

Tanda dont get toooo hungry while in that meeting lol, have your symptoms had any of your co-workers asking if your pregnant yet? Or have you announced? I am posting 2 pics, one from this morning at 615 and the digital is from 130 this afternoon, I am thinking about trying another frer this evening cause if it picked up on the digital my hcg levels must be even higher since the morning (or maybe thats just my thinking)
 



Attached Files:







DSC01889.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 1









DSC01890.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> Tanda dont get toooo hungry while in that meeting lol, have your symptoms had any of your co-workers asking if your pregnant yet? Or have you announced? I am posting 2 pics, one from this morning at 615 and the digital is from 130 this afternoon, I am thinking about trying another frer this evening cause if it picked up on the digital my hcg levels must be even higher since the morning (or maybe thats just my thinking)

ABSOLUTELY SPEECHLESS!!!

SO MANY CONGRATS!!! Your going to make me cry now!!! LOL...

**Ps..Changed my tickers--again..I was bored...LOL....**

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Stephanie, your soooo emotional! One of the top early preg symptoms:)


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh and love your new tickers....wouldnt that be a great announcement on your anniversary!


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> Oh and love your new tickers....wouldnt that be a great announcement on your anniversary!

I would love to get an early BFP...hopefully have it get darker as the days progress...then on before Thanksgiving--take my lunch and go to the clinic and have them test so if its positive--I can get the u/s pic...Then put the u/s pic in a card to the dh...It's been really hard for him the months we've gotten pg and then m/c to the point..well you know...I think seeing it would be a great present for him...


----------



## calebsmom06

That sounds awesome! It would be so neat to do something like that, I txt my hubby the pic. f the digital and he just says "there you go" like it was some kind of gift from him or something lol


----------



## waiting2012

Isn't that just like a man...LOL....

Well, I'm heading back to work...One more potty time--cause it may be awhile till I get to go again!! LOL

Hope to talk to ya'll soon!!
Luv,Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

oh, yeah...Added another ticker I found...Thought it was cute too...Who knows maybe I can rid of the top one and keep the rest!! FX'ed...


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww I love it!


----------



## TandA08

Woohoo Calebsmom! Now that is some serious BFP pics there!!

Stephanie - love the new tickers.

Nobody at work has any clue that I am pregnant yet. I am _trying_ to wait until at least my parents know (I'll be telling them next week when I see them). But I feel I am ready to tell the world, but I have to be realistic, maybe I should wait until I'm more like 8 weeks when they do the first ultra sound and can hear the heart! Family will all be told next week, my best friend knows (I told her last night). Basically, anyone who knew about the MC will know by next week, everyone else, we will _TRY_ and wait a few more weeks.


----------



## calebsmom06

Sounds like a good plan, I have only told like 2 people, wanna wait until I go to doc and actually miss this period first. I am soooo anxious to hear about your blood test! Hoping I get a same day early appointment Monday when I call but of course Monday r prob. The busiest days


----------



## TandA08

I can't believe that they won't see you until after you've missed your period even if you've now had MULTIPLE positive HPTs. You'd think they'd want to get the blood level HCG right away.


----------



## TandA08

Alright ladies, I'm going to share something that is quite likely TMI, but I really just have to say it! I have been noticing TONS of CM today. To the point of (here's the TMI part) I can feel globs of it leaking into my pantiliner. It must be pretty thin because I don't notice it when I wipe after peeing, but it doesn't fail, as soon as I pee, wipe and leave the bathroom, more passes! Why can't it do that while I'm peeing!? Why does it have to wait until after I've wiped and am dry, just to make me feel like I gotta go back in the bathroom and wipe again!? Thank God for liners to keep you dry.


----------



## calebsmom06

TandA08 said:


> Alright ladies, I'm going to share something that is quite likely TMI, but I really just have to say it! I have been noticing TONS of CM today. To the point of (here's the TMI part) I can feel globs of it leaking into my pantiliner. It must be pretty thin because I don't notice it when I wipe after peeing, but it doesn't fail, as soon as I pee, wipe and leave the bathroom, more passes! Why can't it do that while I'm peeing!? Why does it have to wait until after I've wiped and am dry, just to make me feel like I gotta go back in the bathroom and wipe again!? Thank God for liners to keep you dry.

Lol that's funny, I've actually been kinda dry and yes I can't believe my doc won't see me yet.


----------



## waiting2012

Hopefully I get a good connection when I get home:winkwink:

Anyhow..
Caleb: you could always go to the ER..:winkwink: tell them your sick or something and that you think you may be pregnant...I don't know...It's not the honest thing to do but they would more than likely do the blood work at least...

Tanda: I know that cm like that is a good thing...I had that with my dd..So far all I've noticed at this dpo is that my underwear feels a little 'wet'...

Now don't fret over it Jenn, as I know that every woman is different...So for you being 'dry' maybe normal for this pregnancy...

The latest for me...I'm feeling very nauseas this evening..not quite as tired but nauseas..I am sitting in the car talking to my dh and almost threw up just a minute ago...Yet I told him I want a fried burrito for supper...:haha:

I know Amanda was feeling nauseas too and I am beginning to really feel like just maybe it IS our month too...But I know I AM NOT IN CONTROL! so...
If I continue to be nauseas around this time for a few more days I will know that its not a stomach bug...

Well, it's getting dark and I hate driving in the dark...So I better head home..
Talk to ya'll hopefully this evening...
Luv,Stephanie:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

And ladies..before I forget...
I know it is now stressful to know when the right time to tell people about your pregnancy..I say tell whoever you want! If it is meant to be--it will be...You deserve to have those around you be supportive either way..and telling people means you acknowledge the blessing you have now...

That's just my opinion...
Ok, heading home!
Luv,Stephanie


----------



## calebsmom06

I would soooo go to the er lol iffff there was not a big co-pay involved with that visit...so gonna though it out until Monday and hope for a same day appointment.
As far as the cm, I am not worried about it, I didnt have alot when I was preg with my 2 boys (that I remember of course that was 8 and 5 years ago lol...I kinda love how my 8 year old turns 9 June 24th, this on is due July 27th and my 5 year old will be 6 on August 29th so I will have a June July and August baby:) wooo thats alot of birthdays all summer though....


----------



## AmandaBaby

So I've just read through all the pages and I hope I won't forget a trying in my reply!! OH and I are going away for the weekend so I may not have time to properly reply tonight (I'm gonna have a lot to. Catch up on after the weekend!!).
Calebsmom, I. Not sure what the green line means but if u Google "green like on ff chart" it may come up with something. I had a dotted line on mine and after googling i found out what it was. What was your temps like at the beginning of your 2ww? Mine for the last 2 days were 36.4 then this morning it jumped to £6.8! Hope I'm heading on the right track!!
Randa, sorry to hear about all the cm your having, I bet it would be quite frustrating but at least irs for a good cause haha :D
Stephanie, sounds silly hut I'm glad your feeling nauseous hahaha but only if it means your preggers!! I'm been soooo nauseous today its crazy, got the biggest headache and feel sick. Possibly coz I woke up a few times during the night. I thought food would help but it hasn't!! :(
My cervix keeps changing position though!! Keeps going from high to low :S a d cm is still dry but that's not worrying me too much..
Well, let me know if I missed something. I'll probably still keep checking here over the weekend!! Xx


----------



## calebsmom06

My temps were 97 flat the first 3 days then gradually started going up steadily, at 8dpo it was at its highest then 9dpo took a big drop(implantation) then went up and down from there but never below 97.4. I think I am remembering right, I am going to try to link my chart. And my cervix always changed though the day sometimes firm sof medium it was so confusing


----------



## AmandaBaby

BREEEEEEAAAAAAATHHHHHEEEEE!!!


OK!! So, i'm going to try to blame this on a symptom but I think i've just not nuts!!
The other night, I washed both mine and Oh's beach towels so that they would be dry and ready for this weekend.. All was fine. UNTIL, I get home and OH says that he and his brother went swimming... OH said he used his beach towel (annoying, but yeah ok, whatever) and HIS BROTHER USED MY TOWEL!!!! WTF!!!! I WENT CRAZY!!!!! :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: 

Like, WAY CRAZY!! I'm so angry, I know it's only a towel but I went out of my way to wash them specifically for this weekend. I'm sooooooooo mad :growlmad:

I actually feel like I want to cry lol.
And I feel like this weekend is ruined because my towel is now wet and dirty :cry: :cry: :cry: 

LOL :cry:

So i'm now washing it and i'm gonna have to lay it across the back seat and hope that it dries. It better bloody dry before the morning or shit is gonna hit the fan!!!!!!!! :growlmad: The bloody hotel actually better have a clothes dryer but I don't think it does >.<

AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!





I'm being unreasonable, aren't I? HAHAHAHAHAHA :(
But i'm just so angry :cry: :growlmad:


Well that's all for now,

OH WAIT!
MY CERVIX KEEPS MOVING!! WTH >.<
It's going from low to high, it feels softish though, like what Calebsmom was saying about it feeling like an unripened fruit or whatever. I think it's kinda like that at times.

FINGERS CROSSED!!!

Anyway, I will try and check in later and keep you all posted about my towel ordeal hahahaha.

xxxxx


----------



## waiting2012

:growlmad:

So yeah..Took that last opk test last night...WTH? I was soooo sure I O'ed sunday as I had the pain in the left ovary area, and my cm was sooo wet..I wasn't even going to test last night-but did. And that's what I F'ing got.. It's the most positive looking OPK you can get... I checked my cp and it was "mushy" but didn't feel open:shrug: and my cm was milky and ewcm (very slightly) and I was able to pull a small thread between my fingers..It wasn't like a huge globby thread like the sight with the cervix and cervical fluid of the lady that did all the pics through her cycle...I talked the dh into bding since we didn't tuesday or wednesday and he made some comment (not sure if it was for my benefit--or how it actually felt--he was in the "moment" and sorry if way TMI...) but he said "it feels 'hot' and sticky"...With my dd he used to tell me how "hot" the inside felt and has said since that he can tell when I'm O'ing, when I'm not, ect...So I googled and yahoo'ed on my phone since no darn connection last night and the dh was using his phone:growlmad: and looked up + opk at 4 dpo...I say 4 dpo because I am basing that on what I felt Sunday...Couldn't really find anything but a bunch of other posts by ladies wondering the same thing..I did find where some ladies much further into the 2ww got a + opk before or around the same time as a + hpt... So now I have to wonder, do I really know what the heck I am doing. And "Stephanie, do you realize what an IDIOT you look like? Your 37 years old with much older children and you are ttc another!:haha: You need to get real!"......Yeah, I talk to myself...I was so depressed last night. Got angry with the dh when he said "how about I just hold you..."...I was like don't F'ING bother! then he decided he was ready and willing...So if my opk was saying I'm about to O'--then maybe we will have hit the egg...I just don't know...I feel like trashing all the tickers below except the anniversary one as it's the one thing I do know is accurate...I am just f'ing p.o'ed...I am trying not to stress, but geesh..why does it have to seem like a stupid drama queen..???? and for something so stupid like ttc--why am I even ttc??? Why is it sooo important??? If God wanted me to get pregnant--I would have kept the ones that I m/c'ed..and that is something else--I am starting to second guess those as well...Maybe I had fluke tests, maybe the doctors were just trying to make me feel good...I don't need my sh*t sugar coated..give it to me straight! My dh doesn't sugar coat anything, pisses me off sometimes, but at least he doesn't do it..Maybe he's right. Why ttc? We are getting older, our kids will be out of the house soon, why decide now to have another kid? OH wait..I know why...Because when our dd was born and I wanted to get my tubes tied--HE THREW A FIT! If he would have let me do it--I wouldn't even be here..I'd be done. Darn him and his "wanting" to have the opportunity to have more kids with me.:growlmad: 

Ok...Now for replies...
Amanda: sorry to hear about the towel..yeah, men can be insensitive as all get out. They just don't get it. Hope you have a great weekend though--you'll be missed but enjoy yourself!!
Caleb: I'm so happy for you and Tanda..:happydance: You and Amanda sound like you are both having similiar sx--unlike this dumba**..:nope: I think I was just feeling the "virus" that everyone has had, and that ovulation thing--who the __________ knows????:shrug::nope::shrug:

I don't want to be a downer. Ya'll it's friday..Happy thoughts from here on out.. So the F' what if O'ing now means my cycle is another 33-36 day cycle (didn't already say once before that was a possibility?--yeah, I think so) and so what if that means--I might be able to get a BFP on my anniversary--I'll be 10dpo--so it's possible...BUT highly unlikely. At least I get to sit back and wait for Amanda's BFP!!:winkwink::thumbup:

I will catch ya'll at break. Not sure if I'll make it back at lunch as fridays are go pay bills day...YAY me...But I'll try to make it back for a little bit..
Got to go into the work...Sitting in the parking lot, freezing my but off!

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie
:hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

HEY Stephanie, I replied to your text this morning, Sorry I sleep very heavy most of the time so the phone will not wake me up. Don't get discouraged, last month I thought I ovulated twice, my cervix was up and wet one day then dropped down low for a day and then back up and wet and open again the 3rd day. I googled it and found many saying no then some saying yes that that is how most non faternal twins are born. Two eggs release at 2 different times and when both are fertalized you have twins. Wouldnt that be crazy if you did! Keep your hopes up.
If God does not want you to have more kids he will not have you going through miscarriage after miscarriage, he just wont able you to get pregnant but God knows the desires of your heart so just pray extra hard.
Amanda-lololol I get angry at the littlest things also! Hubby says I have been treating him like a little kid the last few days and I say well then dont act like one....Hmmmm hormones right!
Tanda-How are you feeling?
So I took a test this morning and at first I thought it looked lighter than yesterday and was getting very nervous but then when the full 3 minutes came through it looked just like yesterdays that I took in the afternoon. I guess the 18 hours between wasnt enough time to have more HCG in my system. Tomorrow will be officially 1 day late on Af and I am hoping my test is super dark tomorrow!
AF was due today and signs of her (Thank God):) I was sooo scared for a chemical, I got up this morning and felt like I had started and when I went to the bathroom it was just CM....woooohooo


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies and HAPPY FRIDAY!

I am soooo glad today is Friday!

Amanda - I TOTALLY understand the whole towel thing! Stupid men!

Stephanie - DEEP BREATH! Lol. Sorry you had a rough night last night. I'm crossing my fingers that whether you O'd Sunday or Oing now - either way hoping you catch that eggy! It doesn't matter that you have older children, you WANT another one, and you have every right to WANT another one - there is nothing wrong with that!

I'm feeling kinda rushed this morning - partly cause I just got to work and need to go take care of a few things, and partly cause I need to go potty but can't cause maintenance is cleaning the bathroom, so I have to hold it. I swear they do this to me every morning! Just wait till I start peeing every 5 minutes - we are gonna have a problem on our hands. Maybe I'll just have to yell "pregnant woman needs to pee - get outta here!" LOL

Anyway, I'll check back in soon.

Calebsmom - that'd be cool to have your kids' b-days all in a row (at least they aren't in the same month!). For me, my DH's bday is May, mine is June, and baby to be is due in July - so same kinda thing, lol.


----------



## TandA08

Calebsmom - we must have been typing at the same time.

I'm doin alright this morning so far. Getting a few pinchy twinges off and on here and there, but nothing strong or worrysome. AF was due for me yesterday - not a single sign of her, so I'm happy. HCG levels double every two days, so maybe skip a day in between your tests??


----------



## calebsmom06

Yep it is pretty much the same. At least we can get all the birthdays overwith quickly:) Thats funny about the peeing thing. I soooo got the mental image og them cleaning and you yelling pregnant lady needs to pee, then all the janitors running out of the bathroom real quick wondering what the ---- was going on hahaha


----------



## TandA08

calebsmom06 said:


> Yep it is pretty much the same. At least we can get all the birthdays overwith quickly:) Thats funny about the peeing thing. I soooo got the mental image og them cleaning and you yelling pregnant lady needs to pee, then all the janitors running out of the bathroom real quick wondering what the ---- was going on hahaha

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh my goodness! It'd be hysterical I can't stop laughing now!
I FINALLY got to go! I swear they pick the WORST time to clean. If it was female maintenance, I'd just go in there, but it's a guy! And why can't he clean before any of us get here?? Or at night after everyone leaves!? I mean, come on!


----------



## waiting2012

I want to cry, I want to scream and yell...I don't know what the H-E-double hockey sticks is wrong with me...:cry::growlmad::shrug:

I ate a whole freakin box of bacon, egg and cheese toaster strudels, and had 2 glasses of OJ...I was feeling nauseas so figured..Why not...

The kids are absolutely working on my last nerve right now..:cry::growlmad: I can usually handle my anger, but today..:shrug: I even jumped at my co worker...If this is what O' hormones do to a person--I will probably have a litter with the amount of lil' men the dh left last night...LOL...maybe it is just pg hormone or maybe not...Maybe..... I don't want twins..LOL...I will be happy with just one...

Not sure if I mentioned or not..but the dh got his schedule for next semester..We figured he'd not get finished with his certificate portion of schooling until the end of summer...NOPE...He will graduate in May!! That means he will have a good job by the start of summer as he'll have interviews before he graduates!!! :happydance: Now I hope God doesn't see that as a sign for him to load like a bunch of babies on us at once! LOL...

See what I mean about my hormones??? Now I'm elated...I guess it just seems to be whatever I'm thinking of at the moment...UGH.... 

So I guess I'll try and fix my tickers...I'll leave one like it is and make one for a longer cycle...I'll probably still start testing sunday--might be too early if I'm just now O'ing but if not--who knows... I just wish the moodiness would go AWAY!!!

Talk to you ladies soon I hope!!

Thanks for cheering me up!
Luv,Stephanie:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Aw hang in there Stephanie - mood swings are horrible, I had a few of them during my TWW too.

Last night I started a very compelling urge to tell the world that I'm finally pregnant. I talked to DH about it and told him that I feel ready to tell people. I WANT to tell people, I didn't feel that last time before my MC. We agreed we would tell our parents next week first, then we could start telling close friends. I am finding it sooo hard to resist saying anything to people here at work, I just wanna tell everyone!


----------



## TandA08

Ahh it's finally lunchtime - today is dragging, but I sure am glad it's Friday!


----------



## waiting2012

Its so funny to hear ya'll talking about peeing all the time...LOL...When I was pg with my dd--we drove from Texas to Kansas..the 8 hr drive took us nearly 12 with all the stops we had to make so I could pee...:haha:

I think it's great to want to tell people!! Good Luck with the announcements!! I'm sure you will find a great deal of relief and feel an overwelming amount of support from everyone...

Still doing some online searches...about OPK being ++ but possibly having already O'ed...Not finding a whole lot...Last months cycle was 28 days just the "old" days...they usually have been 33-36 days...So who knows...Moves a possible due date from the 5th of August to the 10th...Not that it matters much--I would deliver a week early by c/s anyways...But the 10th is my son's biological father's birthday...Def wouldn't want that due date!! :nope:

Just got done eating my sandwich that I started eating at 12...Went and cashed my check--gave half to the rental store for my computer and our fridge...Sitting in the car now.. Feeling my mouth fill up with spit and yet my stomach isn't really turning or at least I don't think it is...Now that I typed that...I feel really dizzy and lightheaded and need to puke...Maybe following along with ya'll has gotten me crazy!:wacko: Maybe it's just all in my head!

I was sitting thinking the other day--dangerous I know... but I was trying to remember how far along I was when I found out I was pregnant with my dd...I thought I was 10 dpo but now that I think about it--I must have been less than that because the doctor I saw was the same one that delivered my son and I remember her saying--"you must have tested early.."...I wasn't keep track of stuff like I am now and I remember I got the + hpt (only took 1), my bff couldn't see the line but Jason could and he kept telling me--your pregnant--and I was telling him--no way. I scheduled my appt to see her and when she did my check and dated everything via u/s and blood work--I was exactly 4 weeks--and I know I waited like a week and half to get in to see her because she was out of town. So maybe.... I know Jason's mom had m/s the day after she conceived him--maybe it's in his "genes" for his kiddo's that "stick" to really stick...LOL:shrug:
Just took my calendar on the computer back to 2000...I remember having my af around his daughter's 1st birthday which was the 16th of January but I think it was closer to the 10th of January (somewhere during that week). On the 31st I was in Wichita Falls with a friend for her mom's b-day and I had tested then but it must have been too early although I felt like doodie.. I am pretty sure I conceived in January around the 24th or there after cause I remember my parent's anniversary is the 27th or 28th and it was close to that date--missed calling them that year to wish them a happy one cause I was in "LOVE"...LOL...I saw the doctor the 1st or 2nd week of February...So I guess it's possible that I just had a very early pregnancy test because I implanted earlier...Ok..That is way to much math and to much time on my hands...LOL... I like the idea of being 5 dpo today rather than 1 dpo :winkwink:--who wouldn't...

By the way does anyone know for sure how low the IC measure on their hpts? I've been curious...I have 15 left...Three were used in the name of science...LOL..No evaps on any of them.... :thumbup:

Ok...Enough about me...How is everyone??? I do hope to be on later so I can read lots of juicy updates!!!

Luv and Hugs,Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Amandabears.com has some pics of cm from pregnancy and nonpregnancy...VERY interesting--gross but interesting! thought I would share...

Got to get back to the grindstone...

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## calebsmom06

Well I took an ovulation test just because I bought them thinking it wasnt my month( ugh the wasted 15 dollars on 3 tests) and it came out positive. I was reading the label and it say that the hormone detected in ovulation is similar to the hormone in pregnancy soooooo if used as a pregnancy test it can come out positive to a more sensitve amount of hcg thus my scientific experiment for you Step:).....dont know if you already knew that Stephanie so thought id share, also the ovluation test is super darker, darker than my preg tests, and my preg tests are actually pretty dark now, not comletley the same color as the first line but just about there:) I am not going to test anymore as I feel confident now that I have missed AF. 

I have been kind of queasy all day today and having pains in my ovaries hope the ovary pain is ok and normal


----------



## TandA08

I'm feeling pretty good after lunch. Had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich, been on a peanut butter kick lately. Plus I hear that the protein in it can help with morning sickness....

I'm tired, I want a nap, I'm ready for today to be over.

This afternoon when I get to the ranch, I have to help one of the girls haul 2 horses over to a new ranch. I don't really like her, but since she doesn't have a trailer and I do, I'm willing to help her move since it means she won't be _there_ anymore. I'm not really looking forward to it, cause well, like I said, I don't really like her, but will be happy to have her gone. She's a problem causer, always looking to start drama, and she is sweet to your face (sometimes) but quickly will stab you in the back. Again, it'll be a good riddance, I'm just not looking forward to the extra interaction today.

I'm off work in 2 and a half hours.... just waitin for time to pass......


----------



## TandA08

Calebsmom - I was having off and on pains in my ovary areas too. I think it's just that everything in that area is going through changes and getting ready for bigger changes.


----------



## calebsmom06

What a relief, I was kind of nervous about it. Glad you enjoyed you pb&j and yeah to the moving of a backstabber!


----------



## TandA08

I get 2 15minute breaks a day at work, and I did a quick brisk walk at both of them today. I usually NEVER take my breaks, but I've decided that I'm gonna start walking at both of them (weather permitting). It's cold out there today, but by the time I get back inside work I'm hot. Sure feels good to get up and stretch and get some fresh air. The loop around the block at work takes me like 10 minutes, so I'm guessing it's probably close to a mile (I normally walk a mile in 15 minutes). Definitely a good little bit of excercise each day - on top of my regular stuff with the horses!


----------



## TandA08

Surprise surprise ladies - I'm..... EATING AGAIN!

I swear!! It's 2:15, and this is the 5th time I'm eating today!!!!


----------



## TandA08

WooooHooooooo!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I just got off the phone with my Dr's office - 2 Good news! 

1) They were able to refer me to the OB/GYN that I want

2) My blood results are back, my HCG levels show that I am between 3 and 4 weeks (as of Wednesday when the blood was taken) meaning the levels are RIGHT where they SHOULD be!!!

:dance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::dance::dance:


----------



## AmandaBaby

We're just about to go get breakfast so I don't have time to reply just yet but I had a question. I'm a little worried!!
My temp yesterday was 36.8 but when I temped today it dropped a bit to 36.7. Is this bad? It was only by .1 but still!! I stayed in bed after temping and so I did it again 2 hours later and it was 36.8. Should I be worried? I hope tomorrow its 36.8 or higher!!
We did sleep with the aircon on though last light.. Could that account fot anything? :S

There goes my positivity!!! Xxx


----------



## TandA08

Amandababy - what dpo are you? (I don't remember) But, reason I ask is because if you are implanting, I hear that temps drop a little at that time. I've never temped before, but had done some reading on it, so that's my guess.

Don't lose hope!

Fingers crossed for you

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> Well I took an ovulation test just because I bought them thinking it wasnt my month( ugh the wasted 15 dollars on 3 tests) and it came out positive. I was reading the label and it say that the hormone detected in ovulation is similar to the hormone in pregnancy soooooo if used as a pregnancy test it can come out positive to a more sensitve amount of hcg thus my scientific experiment for you Step:).....dont know if you already knew that Stephanie so thought id share, also the ovluation test is super darker, darker than my preg tests, and my preg tests are actually pretty dark now, not comletley the same color as the first line but just about there:) I am not going to test anymore as I feel confident now that I have missed AF.
> 
> I have been kind of queasy all day today and having pains in my ovaries hope the ovary pain is ok and normal

I appreciate you going to that expense for me...LOL....Maybe there is something to it...:winkwink:
Almost threw up this afternoon just sitting here with the kids...UGh...can't wait to go home..Been holding my pee so I can tinkle on something! LOL
Luv, Stephanie


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm only 4 dpo :(


----------



## calebsmom06

Its ok Amanda , my temps would vary slightly bu .01-,02 degrees and then when I implanted it dropped a whole .05 degrees so do not worry.

Stphanie text me and told me to tell everyone that she is having internet problems and will be on when she can and she has some news for everyone:) Everything sounds soooo promising for her. Everyone pray for her!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Thanks calebsmom, you've just made me feel better!!
Fingers crossed and I can't wait to hear stephanies news!! Definitely keeping my fingers crossed for her too!!!


----------



## waiting2012

This phone sucks..ugh..
Jenn (aka caleb) is working on something for me... :winkwink:...
Not going to say much more... But leys put it this way my tickers maybe off a bit... That will keep you guessing wont it.

Amanda..dont fret you have great sx! :winkwink:
Tanda: how is the m/s?
Jenn: Have I told you lately how much I love you?? Lol
I love Lionel Ritchie.... : )
I am going to scream if I cant get on the reg internet!
Luv, Stephanie :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> WooooHooooooo!!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I just got off the phone with my Dr's office - 2 Good news!
> 
> 1) They were able to refer me to the OB/GYN that I want
> 
> 2) My blood results are back, my HCG levels show that I am between 3 and 4 weeks (as of Wednesday when the blood was taken) meaning the levels are RIGHT where they SHOULD be!!!
> 
> :dance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::dance::dance:

WAHOO

:happydance:


----------



## calebsmom06

OK I think it worked everyone....here is a pic of steps hpt she took at 6pm what do you all think? Do you see anything
 



Attached Files:







GetInline.jpeg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## calebsmom06

This is here opk from this evening
 



Attached Files:







GetInline-1.jpeg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 3


----------



## calebsmom06

Stephanies Progression of opks...what does everyone think
 



Attached Files:







GetInline-2.jpeg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AmandaBaby

I can't see properly on my phone but is that a positive I think I see!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Stephanie are you pregnant!?!?!?!? :D :D :D


----------



## waiting2012

Its looking like a possibility... Pretty sure I ovulated on the 13 th... Cramping on the evening of the 16 th must have been implantation. I tested very early with my dd too. I will feel better when that test is darker! 

Sx today were nausea, moody as h*ll... Boobs just ache, my cp is all over the place...soft to firm to soft, high, low, wet then dry to wet again...I wasnt even going to take an hpt but figured what the hey...

EDD 8 05 12? Figuring about 3 wks which is around when I got bfp with dd 11yrs ago...:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::happydance:
Ok Amanda its your turn!!!!! We have many of the same sx!! :happydance:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awe Stephanie!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! :D :D :D
This is amazing news! Can't wait for the line to get darker for you! Have you told DH?

Surely I'm next!! Haha. Wouldn't it be amazing though if the 4 of us were moving to first ttri!?!?

:D
xx


----------



## TandA08

OH MY GOODNESS! Stephanie I am soooo excited for you!! I am so sorry I didn't make it back online after work - the ranch stuff got UGLY! Then we went to dinner with our friends (and we told them), then when we got home we went across the street to our other friends' house and told them - it was so much fun!

Now it's 2am and I can't sleep. I woke up cause I had to pee, but now my boobs hurt and I can't seem to get comfy.

Wow I am just sooo super excited!! 

Commmme onnnnnnn AmandaBaby - waiting for you now!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Sucks that I've still got 10 days until my tww is over!!!
Hoping my temp jumps back up tomorrow :D
Fingers crossed it happens for me too this month!!
So how's all your other symptoms going?


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Sucks that I've still got 10 days until my tww is over!!!
> Hoping my temp jumps back up tomorrow :D
> Fingers crossed it happens for me too this month!!
> So how's all your other symptoms going?

Using my dh's ph so be patient with me lol..
Sitting here on the toliet~seems like my new fav place:haha:
Took 2 more hpts~overkill for being where I am at in this pg...
Dollarstore kind~not a in your face line~ super faint but saw the line 
on it before time limit. My dd looked to and pointed it out..
Now to let God and nature do the rest...going to hold off using anymore hpts till
Later in the week.. I have lots of opks though:winkwink:
My Symptoms:
Bbs ache and they feel hot?
Full of phlegm~allergies?
Hungry and nauseas at the same time
Woke up and underwear feels wet 
Cm is wet but kind of dry? & creamy too
Cp is SO high cant reach it...
my f~u finger is asleep..lol:winkwink:
Nose feels full of snotz..tmi I know but you asked

To answer your question about dh-not told him yet...anniversary next sunda and af due then too

Did I mention the af cramps I had after getting off last night while trying to sleep?

Going to the library later to use their net... How are you doing? Cant wait for you to test!

My fingers are crossed for you Amanda!
Luv and hugs
Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Things sound great for you Stephanie!!

Yaaaaay I am sooo excited, and I just can't wait for Amanda to join us! How perfect will that be if the 4 of us all got our BFPs - wooohoooo!


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> Things sound great for you Stephanie!!
> 
> Yaaaaay I am sooo excited, and I just can't wait for Amanda to join us! How perfect will that be if the 4 of us all got our BFPs - wooohoooo!

I am feeling some crampy feelings right now...And what is up with this blister that comes and goes on my tongue???? 

That whole 'metallic' taste, or feeling like sucking on a penny...Not sure what that exactly is, but if its the tingling I've got now through my whole mouth and it's starting to water--just ate luch about 30 or so minutes ago--I could really do without it!

Broke down and told the dh...LOL...How could I not say anything to him for a week?????:dohh::happydance::dohh: Now I ain't posting it on FB or telling the families--we won't be 4 weeks till next week but somehow, I just "know"...Heck, I "know" each month--but it's like all the pieces are falling into place... 
My cp is doing crazy stuff...UP then DOWN, wet then sticky/dry then wet again...For the most part it "feels" wet, and there is a milky appearance to it...My pee is still a dark yellow with a "brown" tint--hard to explain and I don't have a UTI or bladder infection...My boobs don't ache near as bad as they were when they were "free" sailing...LOL...but if ya touch em and squeeze even a little--hands are gonna get broke!!...What's odd is my face actually feels nice and clear! I hope that stays a bit longer!! Fingers a bit puffy and I'm a bit bloated too...I know it's so early on but by 2 months I was needed maternity pants with my dd--I'm a big girl (not as big as I was back in January of this year but no skinney minnie here..) :holly: As I think I was saying before I got side tracked--told the dh..I was like "I can't go this next week it's a holiday week"..Jason," where you going and why can't you go?"..me, "the clinic that does pg testing. If my line continues to get darker, I can go to them and they will do an u/s to determine the dates."..Jason, "what a pic of it BEFORE you lose it?:haha:" (YES, I was P.O.'ed about that) then I reminded him a few things...1. when I got pg with Adrian--I was only 4 weeks when I went to that appointment having had found out by taking 1 pregnancy test a week and a half+ before we went to that appointment! 2. In the throws of passion, his comment "it's hot and sticky"..Ain't heard those words put together, during sex, when his brain isn't telling his mouth what to say since I was pg with our dd...He just grinned and said, "I said it for you.."...I was like yeah, right...That was seriously TMI...But shoot we "share" everything else...LOL... 

Going to play with some tickers...LOL...I got rid of the one on top as...:bfp::bfp::bfp: (ok, it's not that dark yet--but I ain't got the flu, not about to start and I didn't get body slammed in the boobs...:haha::finger::rofl:)
Not sure how long we'll be at the library...but for a little longer or until they kick us out! LOL
Hopefully, my connection will finally be working at the house...

Luv and Hugs...Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

I should say the Miracle-Grow!!!:thumbup:
**Just click reply to quote and pour it on her!!**

Dear Lord,
You have heard answered prayers of your faithful followers. We thank you for these blessings you have bestowed upon us. We continue to pray for all of our 'sisters' in waiting. We pray that their wait is short and that your blessings will fall upon them all as well. We pray for our beloved sister, Amanda as her tww seems soo long...May her wait be short, may her personal prayers be answered as with ours... In Jesus' Name, Amen!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

I hope your day is going good!! :thumbup: Sorry to have kept you up last night!! Again, I appreciate it sooooo much!:hugs:

I hope your day is going good...We are about to head out from the library (as soon as Adrian picks out some books)...Maybe I can get online later...who knows...LOL...Starting to feel like I have been sitting to long anyways... the crampiness is def there, it's more annoying than painful and right in the area where "peanut" should be burrowing deep!!:thumbup:

Fill us in on your day!!!

Much Luv, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> I should say the Miracle-Grow!!!:thumbup:
> **Just click reply to quote and pour it on her!!**
> 
> Dear Lord,
> You have heard answered prayers of your faithful followers. We thank you for these blessings you have bestowed upon us. We continue to pray for all of our 'sisters' in waiting. We pray that their wait is short and that your blessings will fall upon them all as well. We pray for our beloved sister, Amanda as her tww seems soo long...May her wait be short, may her personal prayers be answered as with ours... In Jesus' Name, Amen!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TandA08

Hi Ladies - Happy Saturday afternoon! We told 2 more of our friends / neighbors (we are great friends with most of our neighbors!) I can't WAIT to tell our parents next week, feel just a little guilty that we didn't tell them first this time.

I'm doin pretty good today. Got up, made breakfast, went across the street to one neighbor for a while, then went grocery shopping. Came home, visited with another neighbor. Now just passing time until I have to go to the ranch. I'll probably leave in an hour or so.


----------



## calebsmom06

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## calebsmom06

OK sorry I've been mia today, had to take my dog to the vet for a checkup and her pups also. She had them 3 days ago. I took the day off work, there was no way I could have made it till 930 tonight. I am exhausted today and I am now lying in bed planning to nap soon. Luckily I am off tomorrow too then have a doc appointment Monday (hope) so I might get a few days off....yeeeaaahhh. the work Tues wed off Thursday and a big 4am-10pm Friday for black Friday sales:-( hubby took me to cracker barrel and I had chicken n dumplings which was deeeelllliiiciious. How is everyone else today?


----------



## AmandaBaby

Aweeeeeeee!!!
Thank you for the dust girls!! You are all so amazing and Stephanie that prayer is beautiful, thankyou!! I'm definitely praying that this is my month too!!
Jenn, I hope your dog and the puppies are doing well!!
Tanda, don't feel bad for telling your friends first, you can tell whoever you want, when you want :I'm 5 dpo today! Temperature is same as yesterday, 36.7, at least it didn't drop further. I've got some cramping in my sides and back but I think that's from the way I'm laying! Also my bladder is feeling full!! Like I'll go pee but I feel like I need to keep going again and again!!
Ahhh please let this be my month too!!
xxx


----------



## AmandaBaby

So I just put todays temp in my chart and now ff is saying that I'm only 3 dpo!!! Whaaaaat!?
Its my first month temping so maybe ff just hasn't figured out my cycle properly! Could I still actually be 5 spo? I swear u ovulated on Tuesday coz of all the cramping


----------



## calebsmom06

It could be off, I had to actually over-ride mine because it was wrong


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh really! How did you override it? Can I actually change my dpo on it?
OH and I were just in the bath and I started feeling really sick (still do) and now I've got a metallic taste int mouth! Here's hoping its a.good sign!!!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Honestly I dont remember how I did it lol! And I got back on it trying to figure it out and cant:( UmMMM try going on the ovulation detector and click on there and see if it lets you.


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok I got it...where it says ovulation detector go down to the bottoom where it says tuuning/overide and it will let you change it.


----------



## AmandaBaby

Thankyou!! :)
How are you feeling today/tonight?


----------



## calebsmom06

Pretty good just tired. I took the day off work to rest and I have tomorrow as my day off:) 
Your symptoms are sounding really good! I cant wait until you get your positive! How long until you start testing?


----------



## calebsmom06

I found this link that shows exactly what our babies are doing in the first 9 weeks of pregnancy. If is soooo beautiful to watch! Hope you all like it just as much as me:)
https://www.babycenter.com/2_video_10302602.bc


----------



## calebsmom06

No one is getting on tonight! I am sooo lonely in bored. Hubby got called in to work tonight soooo he is working 7pm-7am so all alone tonight and bored. I have been eating like crazy (Well to me it seems that way) We had a big lunch at noon and I had fried apples green beans and chicken n dumplings. then I had a piece of cheesecake 3 hours later cause my tummy was growling again, then at 7 we had dinner in which we picked up Subway (no time to cook tonight) and I ate a 6 inch sub and now again my belly was growling so I grabbed a yoplait light blueberry yougurt which I ate right now and I am still hungry but will not eat again, instead I grabbed a bottle of water and I am keeping it by my side. I cant believe how quiet it is on here tonight! I just keep getting on to see if someone has posted but nope! I guess our threads are slowly starting to dwindle away! I sure hope not cause I plan to stay active here until all 4 of us have our Bfp as well as the 2 in another thread I talk to which has been completley inactive tonight. Well I am just rambling. Can you tell I am bored???


----------



## calebsmom06

Soooo...it is now 12 40 am and I can not sleep. Just went downstairs and got a kitkat and Cheetos wowo


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hi Jenn!
Awe it is a bit quiet in here!!
I'm just making invitations for our engagement party but when i'm done i'll be right back on!! I think it's night time there so don't know if you'll be on or not!!
I'm still yet to watch the video above too!!
I'm feeling a bit positive but don't know if my symptoms are too early to be real symptoms yet, if that makes sense?
I'm needing to pee like crazy still and I'm still feeling nauseous!!
Also getting a few light cramps in my back and in my front. Nothing like AF though.


----------



## calebsmom06

Aww well Congrats on the engagement...will probally be turning everything off in the next 5 minutes and try to make myself sleep as it is 12:48 am right now. I understand about the symptoms not being symptoms thing. I did the same thing. I really didn't think this was our month and booom it was the cramping is normal in early pregnancy especially in the left and right ovary area. I've been getting it alot and a lot of pressure down there, if you know what I mean but I looked it up and they say it is normal as your uterus stretches preparing for the months ahead. You have got to see the video. I loved it! Well talk later if I can't fall asleep this time I'll be getting back on.


----------



## AmandaBaby

Thank you!!
Awe yes that's very true!
last time I found out I was pregnant, I think I had really early symptoms (I found out at 8 DPO). I really hope this is my month too!
Hopefully implanting will happen in 2 - 4 days :D
Good luck getting some sleep, and if you don't i'll definitely be here hahaha
x


----------



## AmandaBaby

Think i've probably already asked but what DPO did all of your CM increase?
I'm still relatively dry so i'm a bit concerned.
Just been reading some girls have gotten an implantation dip at 5 DPO and I think that's what happened to me last time so looking forward to seeing what tomorrows temp is like!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Cramping in very lower abdomen; like really low, both sides but mainly right side which is where most of my cramping has originated from this cycle. 
Actually I wouldn't call it a cramp, maybe a tugging feeling?
please please please be a good sign!!


----------



## waiting2012

This is going to be a rough pg I guess..Not complaining,honestly.
Last night I was having big af like cramps, super gas, and back pain
. I ended up sleeping off and on from 630pm till 11 then the dh went to bed. 
Now I am up, its 3am here, gas cramps-feel better when it passes..lol t
m I.. Sorry about that..
Another sx-wet with creamy look to it on m
yunderwear!makes me feel I wet myself...
Ok, going to try and goto bed again...My slipped discs seem to have 
Eased up some...
I love you ladies and my connectio.s get better..hate using this stupid tpuch screen phone!!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Cramping in very lower abdomen; like really low, both sides but mainly right side which is where most of my cramping has originated from this cycle.
> Actually I wouldn't call it a cramp, maybe a tugging feeling?
> please please please be a good sign!!

Amanda it all sounds so good hun, I cant wait for this 2 ww to be over..officially still have a week to go...so your not in it alone!! We are behind you 100%..Leave no one behind-if I
Have to kick that witches ass I will, and trust me when ok do she wont be back for a long while!!

Hope to talk to you soon!!
Luv Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Morning Ladies - sorry I didn't make it back here last night. I ended up across the street for dinner, and I was holding the 4 month old baby!

Calebsmom - I'm not goin anywhere either until all 4 BFPs are announced!

Hear that Amanda!? I'm not leaving until you get your BFP! And your cramping sounds completely normal, I had weird tugs and pinches my whole TWW too.

Stephanie - I had that horrible gas too. It's mostly gone but I still get a little of it throughout the day.

:hugs: ladies! 

My friend is coming over this afternoon and she is going to color my hair, I am soooo excited!

Talk to ya soon...Oh and in case you're wondering where my pregnancy tickers went, I deleted them because for some reason they turned into advertisements.


----------



## calebsmom06

I had and still have the cramping on my left and right low sides. And I just started getting gassy the last 2 days.....everything is sounding great fpr.u amanda...and steph have u taken any more.hpts


----------



## AmandaBaby

Quick reply before I start work.
Temp has dropped .1 to 36.6 (was 37.7last two days). Don't know if I should be worried. My coverline on my chart is 36.56 or something so todays temp is only just above! Had a dream that it was gonna be 36.1 and that it was gonna be my.implantation dip, I guess not. Gahh this is driving me crazy. Still having light cramps/tugging in left and right side and my cervix is still continuing to vary! Oh and cm is dry.. :|

I will write back more at lunch!!

PS, thanks fot sticking around. You girls are amazing!! :D


----------



## calebsmom06

One whole degree is a pretty big dip if it has only moved around in the .01-.03 range for the most part. My coverlive was 97.0...here is a link to my chart. I started temping at 3dpo
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## calebsmom06

Today my temp matches my highest temp which I think it is a very good sign. I was a little worried case it was going down .01 degree for 3 days but then it shot way up. Try not to worry I am sure you will be fine


----------



## calebsmom06

O and I found ou that the reason your tickers turned to advirtisements is because babybump website is being worked on so it is down and when that happens your tickers turn


----------



## AmandaBaby

Jenn, glad to hear your temp is back up!!
Tanda and Stephanie, where are you both? Hope your all doing well! I'm assuming it's just internet connections so fingers crossed you will both be up and running soon! Hope early pregnancy isn't treating you bad!!
My update for today..
Still feeling nauseous, still getting light cramping and up until today, my CM has been relatively dry. As per my FF chart it said that a top sign of pregnancy for 3-5 dpo was dryness and it was experienced by 6% or something like that. The 6% didn't seem like a high number so I wasn't as hopeful, BUT, tonight my CM has been increasing, i've been getting decent blobs of creamy white CM when checking my cervix and my chart now says this (I'm 6 dpo)

Top Signs:	
Frequencies of your top signs on pregnancy charts at 6 DPO:
CM Creamy:30.4%

Now we're talking. 30% is so much better! Haha.
Starting to feel more positive!!


----------



## TandA08

Hi Ladies - I had a hectic day yesterday, including an argument with DH. Then I spent the afternoon hanging out with my friend, and then after dinner I didn't have any energy left. 

I am better so far this morning. Tired, I'm not sleeping well. I wake up 2 or 3 times to pee and can't ever get back to sleep. Then coming to work at 6:30am is a killer.


----------



## waiting2012

Don't have long--just a minute or two...

Wanted to ask ya'lls opinions on something and then I will check back during my lunch...
I took another hpt this am to see if was getting darker...Got the pic I'm about to post... I think it has a pale pink color to it, but wanted ya'lls opinions. My dd says it's pale pink like her hair dilly box but I'm just not sure of myself or the test... (8 dpo today--3 weeks 1 day)

Be honest--it's ok...



Had major AF cramps all evening saturday and most of the night...:shrug: and woke up at 2:30 or so sunday morning...
Woke up, peed and went back to bed 2:00 this morning...Hoping that is a good sign, all though I hate waking up to just pee...:growlmad:

Not to bad with sx yesterday-- a little nauseas this am and my boobs are aching bad...CM has been pretty dry but creamy the last 2 days and cp is high and firm...

AND Jenn--thanks for letting me unload on you last night through texting...I feel much better and hope I didn't depress you to much..I had a good cry and felt much better!! LOL...

Luv,Stephanie

Can't wait to catch up on everyone's posts!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TandA08

Yep, I can see a line there Stephanie!
:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> Yep, I can see a line there Stephanie!
> :hugs:

I've been stressing about it soooo bad...Even bugging Jenn with text of pics..LOL....If I had ya'lls numbers I'm sure you would never get anything done!!! 

I just can't get over the line getting more "there"...Good golly...I still don't feel like I jump to high for joy so a little bounce of happiness is more like it...:holly:

and for whatever reason--ok that was stupid to start of saying that..but my left (*)(*) is feels like someone poking it!! Def more "poofy" I would say..I like that word! Poofy....

Ok, off to the store right quick..I have lunch till 2:30 so I will be back--not going to be gone long at all!!

I missed you guys so much this weekend!!!

Luv Stephanie:hugs::xmas4::xmas3::xmas4: also loving the new xmas smiles...Wish they had a "Turkey" one!!!:winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

type, spell or use correct grammar when typing or spelling...LOL...just had to share that little observation....LMAO...
Back in a few!!:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Back from getting lunch--now to enjoy it...2 chicken crispitos and a cherry mash (ummm...I love chocolate!)...

Had to share my "OOPS" moment...I locked the keys inside the car-in the ignition!! LOL...at least my back window is in need of repair so I jimmied it down, crawled through the back seat, got my keys and got the doors unlocked..LMAO...I bet people pulling up beside me thought I was breaking into my own car!!LOL...I couldn't call the cops to come jimmy my door--my boss gave me a bag of wine coolers she didn't like--I haven't told anyone at work about pg...So how would that look???? LMAO....

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

I'm having some, ok, lots of gas pains this morning, but without much gas. It's quite painful and I'd rather have the gas with it to at least get some relief!

I've missed you too, especially since I wasn't on much either, lol.

Dont'cha just love it when you lock your keys in the car!? I've done it a couple times. In fact, that's how I first met my now husband!!! It's a long story but I was out with a big group of friends, and he was a friend of a friend in the group, and I happened to lock my keys in my truck, and he was the one who was able to get my truck unlocked. We started dating 2 or 3 years later, and now (10 years from that night), here we are!


----------



## TandA08

DH has decided how we will tell his parents on Thanksgiving.

I am to tell his mum that I have decided what I want for Christmas - gift cards so I can go buy maternity clothes. I know it's a little not so vague, but since we've already been through this once before so recently, it's what he came up with. Fine by me.

As for my parents I think we might just say "We have some good news..."


----------



## waiting2012

Ain't it amazing how you "run" into your soul mate???

I met Jason 12 years ago. I had put an "ad" on Hotmail's personals. (I wasn't necessarily desperate, but just didn't have time to find someone in the bar scene and the guys my friends kept hooking me up with--:dohh::nope:)...Well, I had my ad online for a couple of months and met a couple of nice guys--nothing serious though--just friends. My bff was invited to goto Houston and to Fiesta Texas down there for Halloween--well, they invited me along to. I went along that weekend and had a really good time without having 'some guy' on my side..I came back from that weekend and got online and deleted my ad. I then went to my email and I had a butt load of emails; spam, replies to my ad, and other cr*p...I was deleting a lot of them without even looking...I just happened to scan the titles of a few and one that I had checked to delete struck me. It was a single dad with a little girl...I thought ok...lets see what he has to say... I was so close to just hitting delete...I remind Jason all the time that he was close to be "deleted"...:haha: We met finally after emailing each other and phone calls for a week or so--met on his birthday (Nov.13 1999); Spent the weekend together at my friend's house:blush:; got engaged Xmas of 1999; Pregnant with our dd January 2000; Wanted to get married in June of 2000 but I was HUGE and PG....Adrian came in October and we got married November 27th, 2000...It was like Karma or something...I don't know..Call it what you want!

So now that the gals will know how we met our dh's...I wonder how they met theirs?????
Come on Ladies...Share.... :winkwink:

So...I also went and checked my cp...It is still high and my gosh my cm is WHITE and creamy...LOL...Like ya'll needed that visual...:thumbup:

Hugs!!
Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> DH has decided how we will tell his parents on Thanksgiving.
> 
> I am to tell his mum that I have decided what I want for Christmas - gift cards so I can go buy maternity clothes. I know it's a little not so vague, but since we've already been through this once before so recently, it's what he came up with. Fine by me.
> 
> As for my parents I think we might just say "We have some good news..."

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
That's a 3 thumps up idea!!!

I really like that!!! You might tell her though--you are going to need some new outfits and what you've been looking for might be a bit expensive so gift cards would help a lot...I mean--really drag it out....:winkwink: I can just hear my mom if I told her that--she'd be like...You got a new job? or something....LOL


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> TandA08 said:
> 
> 
> DH has decided how we will tell his parents on Thanksgiving.
> 
> I am to tell his mum that I have decided what I want for Christmas - gift cards so I can go buy maternity clothes. I know it's a little not so vague, but since we've already been through this once before so recently, it's what he came up with. Fine by me.
> 
> As for my parents I think we might just say "We have some good news..."
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> That's a 3 thumps up idea!!!
> 
> I really like that!!! You might tell her though--you are going to need some new outfits and what you've been looking for might be a bit expensive so gift cards would help a lot...I mean--really drag it out....:winkwink: I can just hear my mom if I told her that--she'd be like...You got a new job? or something....LOLClick to expand...

Oooh that's a good twist to it! Thanks!!

When we told his parents the first time, we had a little wooden sign that we gave them that said "Nana's Rules..." and it listed some stuff like "Give lots of hugs, always eat the cookies..." We handed it to his mum in a gift bag and all, and she literally said "Oh that's cute, where'd you get it?" His dad immediately got it and the 3 of us started laughing and she was left clueless! It was AWESOME. The one we had gotten my parents said "Grandma and Grandpa's place - always time for kids" My mom got it right away!


----------



## calebsmom06

OK everyone, I went to the doc this morning and had blood drawn and just got the call with the results.......are you ready????
.................
..........................................................well it is official, I am pregnant. Blood tested positive. Official doc appoint next tues the 29th


----------



## TandA08

Woohooo! Congrats!!!!

Lucky! They won't see me until 8weeks, so Dec 15th!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww I hope it goes by quick for you. I thought it was gonna be hard waiting until the 29th omg I couldnt imagine waiting until dec 15th! I am already anxious to find out if it is a girl or boy too! I am soooo impatient! You should have told them you hadnt had a period in 8 weeks and then let them figure out from there lol


----------



## waiting2012

I'm so glad to be on!

CONGRATS JENN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I will be so happy if I can make to that first appointment and blood draw!!!

Holding off calling any docs until I go to the clinic and have them confirm this one...Seeing how my af isn't officially late yet--I will be waiting through this week with my fingers and toes crossed!

I am so excited for ya'll...

How is Amanda??? I figure she would be on soon! 

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## AmandaBaby

Here I am!!
Congrats Jenn!! Did they say what your hcg levels were?
Ahh tanda, how are you gonna wait that long!!
We're gonna have to keep you distracted I think haha.
Stephanie, how long until your af is actually late? Did we discover if you ovulated early ot just implanted early? Sorry I can't remember :(
As for me, woke up this morning with a sore throat. When I got my bfp last time I had a snuffly nose and a sore throat then too I think so hoping that's a good sign. Urine was a bit cloudy (sorry tmi) but I've had that before af previously.. Still feeling nauseous, to the point I nearly vomited last night and today. Tiny bits of cramping as well toi but not as much as usual. Cm is still creamy and my cervix is high but still touchable and feels firm. My temp went back up .1 aswell to 36.7

Still praying this is m month too x


----------



## calebsmom06

No they did not tell me what my Hcg levels are. They just did the blood pregnancy test She said it came out strong so more than likely they wont need to do the quantative test that tells the levels but she said the doc. will decide that after he sees me next tues.

Your symptoms sound great. Last month I had a slightly runny nose and would get a sore throat just in the morning times...but of course last month I had tons of symptoms this time around I actually thought I was out cause I had hardly any symptoms at all except slight cramping. Cant wait until you test! How many more days until you do??


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Here I am!!
> Congrats Jenn!! Did they say what your hcg levels were?
> Ahh tanda, how are you gonna wait that long!!
> We're gonna have to keep you distracted I think haha.
> Stephanie, how long until your af is actually late? Did we discover if you ovulated early ot just implanted early? Sorry I can't remember :(
> As for me, woke up this morning with a sore throat. When I got my bfp last time I had a snuffly nose and a sore throat then too I think so hoping that's a good sign. Urine was a bit cloudy (sorry tmi) but I've had that before af previously.. Still feeling nauseous, to the point I nearly vomited last night and today. Tiny bits of cramping as well toi but not as much as usual. Cm is still creamy and my cervix is high but still touchable and feels firm. My temp went back up .1 aswell to 36.7
> 
> Still praying this is m month too x

Hey Amanda!
Sx sound sooo good!!!:thumbup:
I am not officially late for AF until the 27th--the 29th at the very latest...With my cycles being anywhere from 28-33 days...The last few have been 28 days after referring to my TTC journal that I have put together..Hopefully, it will become an official pregnancy journal for our last...
I know I should be excited but worried still all the same...today is 8 dpo and the nausea is still there off and on; and I noticed that my boobs are sore on the outside especially when touched...I have gotten up the last 2 mornings between 2-3 am to pee--ugh...not complaining though, honest! I will just be overjoyed to see an in-your-face-hpt on my anniversary! Sorry if I have bombarded the thread with my blasted hpt pics...I guess I am second guessing myself...LOL...

Well, heading to bed...Connection is alright but sucky since we have had storms in the area...

Luv and hugs,Stephanie

Keep updating ladies--can't wait to read more tomorrow!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

A www the hurting on sides is a great sign! I heard af pain never comes on the sides...has anyone ever gotten pain just on sides of bb when starting


----------



## AmandaBaby

I think AF is due for me on the 29th but i'm not gonna test until probably the 1st December (if I can wait that long) only because OH's birthday is on the 30th November and I would hate t be depressed on his birthday if I found out I wasn't pregnant!
As for how we met.. Well, he had just moved to our school and a girl was showing him around, anyway I walked out of the toilet after washing my hands, then for whatever reason, when the girl was introducing us, I shook his hand (jokingly haha) and was like, ahhh don't you hate when you pee on your hand (because they were still wet). I was kidding of course though lol although I think he thought I was being serious!! We ended up going out about a month after we met!! People said that we wouldn't last but hear we are, 5 years later!! :) I was in year 10 at the time and had planned to leave school after the year was finished but after meeting OH, I was like oh I like this boy I think i'll stay haha. We both ended up leaving after we finished year 11 :)

Haha isn't that funny about not wanting to complain about symptoms. I've been feeling so nauseous and have the sorest throat yet I feel awful complaining hahaha. All I think is like, "No no it's fine, if it's for my baby then it's okay"  Hope it isn't bothering you too much though!!
You definitely having being overloading with Hpt's stephanie. I love seeing them!! :D 

So, as i'm writing this, I just a feel sharp twinges in my abdomen, the originated from the middle instead of the sides but they were sharp and just in one very particular spot, not like cramping is along the whole front. Had 3 sharp twinges and they kinda made me feel a little bit, as if someone was physically poking me with a needle or something. Strange.

Wish this 2ww be would be over.

Ahh, there goes another sharp twinge.
Wish I could describe them better!

Comeeeee onnnn implantation dip!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Well, i'm sitting here, reading through B&B posts and find myself trying to unblock my nose. Then it actually hits me... MY NOSE IS BLOCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hahaha sounds silly but I had a stuffy nose when I got my BFP last time and now i'm so hopeful I literally feel like I could just burst into tears!! :\
Please please please.
Hope i'm not getting my hopes up over minor things.
Oh and i've got that twingy pain constantly in my abdomen now, it's very light in the middle and originates from one spot but goes right through to my back! It's in the middle but more so over to the left side. If that makes any sense.
Annnnnnd, my mind could just be imagining things but I think I feel slightly dizzy :\
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Hahaha


----------



## TandA08

Morning Ladies!
Jeeesh, I hate it when I'm not able to get back on from home at night! I was soooo busy after work - horses, then when I got home I had to make more medicine balls for my old horse (I make 8 days' worth of medicine doses at a time), then we went next door for dinner, then I went home and went to bed. Finally got some good sleep (or well, better sleep anyway).

I'm soooo anxious for my 8wk appt! I don't know how I will survive. Amanda - yes please keep me distracted! :haha: And your symptoms are sounding great, I'm sooo hopefull for you!!!

Stephanie, I am soo excited for you, it really feels like the 4 of us have been the positive vibes we've all been needing!!!!

:hugs: I gotta get back to work, I'll check back soon....


----------



## TandA08

Oh and I forgot to mention:

Last night I had my first "food aversion" - the puppy's dog food! I caught a whif of that as DH was carrying it to feed the dogs, the older dog's food didn't bother me, but the puppy's did! Whew, I almost lost it!!


----------



## waiting2012

Have to run as I'm on my am break...I did a FRE this morning...and I got a very faint positive (I think)...I say I think as it kind of looked like Jenn's from early on! I inverted it to see if the line was an evap as on evap--the line will "glow"--nope--just a dark there line..Yay....I really got to go back, but wanted to let ya'll know I am rooting for "sticky" babies for us all!!! I just know Tanda and Jenn (caleb) will have them--but I am hoping for them for Amanda and me too!!!

Luv,Stephanie

Be back at lunch~:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Woohoooo Stephanie! Prayers to you that this one is very sticky, and prayers that Amanda joins us!!!


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> Oh and I forgot to mention:
> 
> Last night I had my first "food aversion" - the puppy's dog food! I caught a whif of that as DH was carrying it to feed the dogs, the older dog's food didn't bother me, but the puppy's did! Whew, I almost lost it!!

We went to get dog food at Tractor Supply and Jason wanted to look at cow harnesses, etc...I was fine till I got around the feed near the cow show stuff...ICK...He asked me "what's wrong"...I said the smell back here is going to make me vomit...He just stood there and kept on looking so I went back to the front where the clothes and boots were...LOL


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> TandA08 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I forgot to mention:
> 
> Last night I had my first "food aversion" - the puppy's dog food! I caught a whif of that as DH was carrying it to feed the dogs, the older dog's food didn't bother me, but the puppy's did! Whew, I almost lost it!!
> 
> We went to get dog food at Tractor Supply and Jason wanted to look at cow harnesses, etc...I was fine till I got around the feed near the cow show stuff...ICK...He asked me "what's wrong"...I said the smell back here is going to make me vomit...He just stood there and kept on looking so I went back to the front where the clothes and boots were...LOLClick to expand...

Ohhhh Tractor supply - I'm jealous!!! I don't have anything like that nearby me. My parents do, but it's called Farm Supply - same concept. I have a few horse feed places near me but everything is sooo overpriced! Guess that's what I get for having horses in the middle of city life as opposed to living more rural! :haha:


----------



## calebsmom06

Amanda- everything sounds like it is going to be great for you. When will you start testing?

Steph-WOW! That is sooooo awesome! Tomorrows should be even darker:)

Tanda-pretty soon your going to be needing some help with those horses:) Hope hubby is ready and let him know he is to never make you go around puppy food!

As for me, no nausea or anything yet, I do have sore (*)(*) on the sides and my nipples are constantly hard and constipation OMG but thats it so far


----------



## TandA08

Luckily for the most part I will be able to do the feeding and stall cleaning myself, but as for exercising them, that's where I'll need help before long. My young horse is very well behaved and if I turn him out in the arena to let him run and play, then he behaves and I can take him for a walk (with me leading him). It's my older horse that isn't as well behaved on the walks, I will have to have somebody else lead her when we walk. And DH doesn't have the horse experience to handle her, he does better with my younger one, LOL. I really just realized how IRONIC that is! That my _younger_ horse is better behaved than my _old_ horse!! I guess it's not so much that she isn't well behaved, she just has a very strong stubborn attitude, and you have to know how to handle her - I've had her since 1993, so I know what it takes with her. But once I have a big belly I won't be able to keep her in control. I'll either have to teach DH how to deal with her, or have my friend from the ranch help me, somebody with stronger horse skills than my DH. When baby is born, my mom will be around for a while, so she will be able to help too.

I realized that even after reading about your guys' boobs hurting, that I hadn't mentioned that mine have been too! Stephanie and Calebsmom, I know both of you have mentioned it, how 'bout you Amanda? Are we a foursome on sore boobs?? :rofl:


----------



## TandA08

OMG!! Ladies, I didn't tell you.... you ready for this??

So, yesterday at work, I decided I needed to tell my boss to give him a heads up so that I didn't just start calling in sick and him wondering what's going on... Well, his FIRST response was "Will you come back after the baby's born?!" REALLY!!? That's all you care about!!? And I mentioned to him that I'm not telling anybody at work, so to please not say anything to anyone else. He said "Well, we are going to have to tell Greg (our manager) in case you call in on a day that I'm out" So he MADE me tell our manager, who I do NOT trust. I have PERSONALLY seen him tell somebody (me) something about another employee that he should not have been repeating! Dammit! So I had to tell him, and he seemed very happy for me, and I mentioned that we are not telling people yet because of the MC I had a couple months ago. He seemed to understand, I'm just afraid he won't keep his mouth shut. So now, I'm just waiting to see who will be the first person to come up to me and say something! Arrrgh, it's so upsetting. I just wanna be a stay at home mommie already!!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Whenever the phone rings--bumped...UGH... OH, well...

Anyhow...
Yeah, how about it Amanda... How are the ole' Ta-ta's????LOL... :rofl:

Tanda: I agree with Jenn--you might want to starting getting help with the horses lined up now rather than later--you just never know what might happen! You could end up with this being more than one turkey in the oven and have to cut back sooner than expected!! :winkwink: 

Jenn--I would give anything to not be nauseas...It's like not even consistant..one day it's in the morning, then it might be the mid afternoon the next and the next late at night. Some days-nothing unless I smell something....I would much rather go-"it's 3:00--here it comes..." with the m/c in september I had "5:00pm somewhere m/s"...Everyday for almost 2 weeks after getting pos test--I was nauseas and almost puking in trash can at work--like clock work at 5:00pm...I didn't have the cramping with that one or any of my m/c like I do now...it's sporadic too...nothing like saturdays though--so I'm ok with that.

As far as employers go--I can't tell mine nothing until it's a 100% set in stone that everything is going to go smoothly! I can't face looking at my co workers and tell them we lost another... 
I guess, though I believe God will do what He feels is right to do by me and my family, that I have a little pessimisstic side...I can't help it. It's easier to deal with I guess to "count" on something happening negatively and then be extremely happy when the opposite happens... But that is me..... I have used gobs of hpts just the last few days--and am determined to now hold off any more testing as my current ones are just slightly getting darker than the days prior and I'm not happy about that...I know it takes time for the hcg to double and I'm being very impatient! LOL...

I might not be on after Wednesday--never know how the connection will be at home, so if I'm not--don't stress ladies...It might be hit and miss, but I will wish ya'll a Happy Thanksgiving early in case I forget later when I have the chance!!

PS..I love the stories of how ya'll met your other half! It's soo neat to find out how others met!! 

Luv and Hugs!!
Stephanie:holly::holly::holly::holly: (Tanda, Jenn, Steph, and Amanda--the big booby boppin momma's!! LOL)


----------



## waiting2012

Cool to post pics of what we are most Thankful for this year and this Thanksgiving...If you don't have pics--post a list, etc...

Here is what I am Thankful for...


Freedom

My stepdaughter, Sahara

My baby girl, Adrian

My mom, and her sisters...

Of course my hubby and son--don't let me take their pics...MEN...:growlmad:

My son, my husband, my friends and family, my church, my friends here on this site and this thread especially..And extremely Thankful for the possibility that I may get to have one more baby in 2012....

Thank You God for all the wonderful gifts you have provided me with..

Amen!!


----------



## TandA08

Oh, sorry, I didn't mean to make it sound like I don't have the help now, or am waiting to the last minute, I definitely already have any help I need. DH is great about helping with ranch stuff. My _only_ concern is my grumpy old mare, but even she will be taken care of. It will all be only temporary before I'm back to myself again lol.

Stephanie, for the nausea - I have been eating CONSTANTLY, lot's of little snacks. It sure helps, even if it's just one or two crackers at a time.

And uh, make me a little booby boppin momma! :rofl::rofl::rofl: 
I don't have much there in the first place, but that does seem to be chaning, :haha:


----------



## TandA08

What I am Thankful for:
The blessing of being pregnant
My Family
My Friends (real life and here)
In this economy, having a job even if I'm sick of it.

My pets that love me unconditionally!

Pics in this order:
1) My old mare Cheyenne
2) my younger but much bigger male horse, Takoda. (I am standing on the opposite side of him, but me at 5'3" is hidden by his height)

Annnd unfortunately, I don't have any pics of the rest of my 4 legged creatures on my work computer....
 



Attached Files:







7-30-11.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG_4732.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> Oh, sorry, I didn't mean to make it sound like I don't have the help now, or am waiting to the last minute, I definitely already have any help I need. DH is great about helping with ranch stuff. My _only_ concern is my grumpy old mare, but even she will be taken care of. It will all be only temporary before I'm back to myself again lol.
> 
> Stephanie, for the nausea - I have been eating CONSTANTLY, lot's of little snacks. It sure helps, even if it's just one or two crackers at a time.
> 
> And uh, make me a little booby boppin momma! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> I don't have much there in the first place, but that does seem to be chaning, :haha:

I didn't mean to make it sound like I typed it...I must have been thinking of my dh...LOL...I just mean...Oh..heck..you know what I mean...LOL...

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> What I am Thankful for:
> The blessing of being pregnant
> My Family
> My Friends (real life and here)
> In this economy, having a job even if I'm sick of it.
> 
> My pets that love me unconditionally!
> 
> Pics in this order:
> 1) My old mare Cheyenne
> 2) my younger but much bigger male horse, Takoda. (I am standing on the opposite side of him, but me at 5'3" is hidden by his height)
> 
> Annnd unfortunately, I don't have any pics of the rest of my 4 legged creatures on my work computer....

Awe...Beautiful!!! :kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

I don't know as usual what kind of connection I'll get when I get home...

BUT...I was wondering a couple of things since we were talking about (*)(*)s earlier...My areolas (that area around the *...) well it seems to have taken over the rest of my boobs! They are huge!! :rofl: If I could take a pic and not be inappropriate I would! :rofl: but that might scare ya'll!!! :rofl:

also, I notice some weird pinching feelings in my pelvis area...Hmmm...sounds like good possibilities...:winkwink:

Well, if I don't make it on later...I hope ya'll have a good evening..**Hopefully, I can get connected** FXed for it...

And Amanda--Hoping all is going good still!!!

Ps..One more thing...
This whole cervix thing... I noticed it's like a ripe peach (minus the fuzz of course) soft on the outside, semi to firm underneath and things feel "wet" but on my finger:blush: it's dry and creamy....hmmm...not sure what that means...:shrug: hopefully you other pg gals can help a girl out on that one...

Luv,Stephanie:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

LOL ... now that I said that--I will lose my connection!! :dohh:

Hopefully, after supper I can still get on!!:thumbup:

:hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

I am thankful to have a job with benefits
I am thankful to have 2 healthy boys 
I am thankful to have a wonderful husband whom I have been with for 5 year (but just got married June 25, 2011 so only 5 month married)
I am thankful for all of my family and friends
 



Attached Files:







ebaypersonal 175.jpg
File size: 56.9 KB
Views: 3









my family 3.jpg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> I am thankful to have a job with benefits
> I am thankful to have 2 healthy boys
> I am thankful to have a wonderful husband whom I have been with for 5 year (but just got married June 25, 2011 so only 5 month married)
> I am thankful for all of my family and friends

Your boys are sooo cute!! 
And "Congrats" on still being a newlywed!!! Although it probably feels like forever that you've been together...LOL....

Jason always jokes about it being "too long" since we got married...:haha:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Tanda - glad to hear that you got a somewhat good nights sleep! Hope it's the same tonight for you! 
"Stephanie, I am soo excited for you, it really feels like the 4 of us have been the positive vibes we've all been needing!!!!"
I completely agree with this!! Definitely feels like the 4 of us have been the positivity that we all needed!!
Oh, and as for my boobs, i've never really had sore boobs before so I don't know what to look out for. However, this morning (and i'm not sure if my mind is playing tricks on me) but they felt a little weird this morning, almost like a stinging feeling :S but now they are fine...
That's great that your boss wasn't angry over your pregnancy but that's a bit annoying you had to tell your other boss too!! Hope he doesn't say anything to anyone!!

Stephanie - Glad to hear your FRER wasn't an evap. Ahhh i'm so excited for you, really can't wait until it gets darker :D How are your symptoms going now?

Jenn - I'm gonna do my best not to test until next Thursday. I don't have any HPTs and i'm not buying any yet so hopefully that will help!! haha.

Todays Symptoms, 8 DPO!!
Temperature was 36.6 on Monday, 36.7 on Tuesday and then it was 36.9 this morning! Don't know if that's a good thing? I will try and post my chart.
Extreme head cold!! Headache, blocked/runny nose, sore/itchy throat, itchy ears and I feel so nauseous!! All this phlegm isn't helping either!!
Sometimes feel slightly dizzy
Quite tired
Still bits of creamy CM
Cervix changes positions throughout the day
And yeahhh, that's all I can remember at the moment haha.

It's mine and OH's 5 year anniversary today so i'm gonna try and convince him that we should go out for dinner!! 

My chart - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/38ce2e

Hope all you ladies are going well :D xxx


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> I don't know as usual what kind of connection I'll get when I get home...
> 
> BUT...I was wondering a couple of things since we were talking about (*)(*)s earlier...My areolas (that area around the *...) well it seems to have taken over the rest of my boobs! They are huge!! :rofl: If I could take a pic and not be inappropriate I would! :rofl: but that might scare ya'll!!! :rofl:
> 
> also, I notice some weird pinching feelings in my pelvis area...Hmmm...sounds like good possibilities...:winkwink:
> 
> Well, if I don't make it on later...I hope ya'll have a good evening..**Hopefully, I can get connected** FXed for it...
> 
> And Amanda--Hoping all is going good still!!!
> 
> Ps..One more thing...
> This whole cervix thing... I noticed it's like a ripe peach (minus the fuzz of course) soft on the outside, semi to firm underneath and things feel "wet" but on my finger:blush: it's dry and creamy....hmmm...not sure what that means...:shrug: hopefully you other pg gals can help a girl out on that one...
> 
> Luv,Stephanie:hugs:

One of the symptoms I keep reading about is how your areolas change in early pregnancy. They can darken, get red, get larger, sometimes they get kinda "bumpy". I noticed mine actually got red around the edges of the areolas. My boobs have definitely already outgrown one of my bras. Luckily it's not one of my daytime bras, it's my softcup bra that I sleep in when they are extra sore. And yeah, I've been sleeping in it the last several nights now that they are hurting so much. And this morning (it's almost 3:30am) when I woke up to pee, I discovered that I am completely falling out of it. Guess I should go invest in one that fits now.

Stephanie as far as your CP and CM, I don't really know what to say, I haven't been checking mine since I got my BFP.

Calebsmom - your boys are adorable!


----------



## TandA08

Amanda, your symptoms sound great! I can't wait for you to join us with a BFP!!!!


----------



## TandA08

I'm not sleeping very well tonight, I can't even count how many times I've been up to pee already. It's barely 3:30am and it's probably been more than 4 times already. And now I can't go back to sleep. So I came out and got on the computer for a few minutes. But I think I'm ready to go back to bed.

Not sure if I'll be on much today and tomorrow, but I'll try to at least check in. My parents will be here in about 6 hours - I can't wait! They'll just be here for the day to do some horse stuff. Then tomorrow we go to DH's parents for Thanksgiving.

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda...We could be Symptom Sisters! :thumbup: So many of your sx--I feeling now too...OR felt a day or so ago...

Tanda... Hope your visit with the parents goes good!! Our families live here, there, and everywhere...so we don't get together too often for the holidays..but that's ok we are going to be servers and we are fixing dishes for our the FUMC-Bowie's Community Thanksgiving Dinner. I hope to make it a "family" tradition so my kids remember that family doesn't just mean those in your home.

OHHHH.....I got to tell you what else.... Our Pastor called last night and asked if we would light the first Advent candle at church on sunday morning. It is the candle of "Hope"...Oh fitting! We get to go up as a family and light it at the beginning of the service. I'm supper stoked and so is my daughter..Hubby and son--can't stand to be up in front of people..LOL...And it's our Anniversary too!!!

My choir director talked my son into being a Shepherd for our annual Christmas Concert this year....:happydance: We are raising money of our local "mission" that provided services to the needy. I am so blessed this year to be able to be part of such a great Church family...:thumbup:

Ok...Them was my joys...Now for my UGH's...
Well, I'm gassy...My eyes are "itchy"..was a little nauseas when sitting here...my boobs feel like someone punched them. I noticed something yesterday that is really odd but it's probably the weather..I noticed my throat will get "itchy" and when I try to talk--it's like I can't cause that will make me cough...I don't know...I guess I'm just looking for stuff now...EVERYTHING IS A SYMPTOM....LOL...:dohh: NOTE TO SELF: STOP IT! YOU ARE NOT IN CONTROL OF EVERYTHING!!!

Ok, I feel much better....my back was killing me this morning, my knee hurt yesterday...darn it sucks to get old!!! Too tired to have S-E-X...and honestly--don't feel like it either...:shrug:

Well, if I'm going to get my pic to download...I better get to it...I do have to go to work this morning...LOL...

Luv and Hugs..Stephanie
Hope everyone has a great morning/night!!:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

stupid phone...or computer...can't get my pics to upload...I will keep trying, but will have to do it later....

Going to get ready for work now...
:winkwink: :hugs:

Luv Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Oh Stephanie, what a blessing for you! I am so happy for you.

It's now 6:30am and I'm awake again. I just can't sleep. So I guess I'm up for the day now, although I was really looking forward to sleeping in on my day off. Oh well.

I counted each trip to the bathroom - well sorta. I got up to pee literally every 2 hours last night! What the heck is that all about!!!? And there's not even anything taking up space and pressing on my bladder yet!


----------



## waiting2012

I'm with ya Tanda...I peed this morning 2 x before leaving for work. Got to work-peed at 8 (that's not so bad), but here it is almost 10 and have to pee again...LOL...

It's the hormones and stuff that make ya have to pee...Ain't they great???? LOL

Still working on pics...

My FRE test is getting more noticable...FX'ed...I hope this one sticks!!

Luv Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...I have a "few" pics for ya'll to obsess with me over..LOL...Be honest..I am really starting to wonder if this one WILL stick...I would expect for the line to be getting darker than what it is...My tests look kind of like Jenn's still..and I'm tooo nervous to use a digital when I can go next week to the clinic...

not as good a pic as it is on phone... : (



Both done with my fmu...I dipped the test trip and well..kind of poured the pee on the fre...I probably got tooo much urine on it...LOL....But I didn't want to waste good FMU and wasn't sure how long to dip it...:dohh:

Ok, got to pee, got to pee, got to pee..and this will make trip #3 or 4 today at work alone...It's like some turned on a spring and I haven't even finished my morning DP...2 hours like clock work--1 hr and half if you consider how long I have been holding it....LOL

Luv Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

"One is the loneliest number that you ever heard....
Two can be as bad as one.....da da da da....
don't know the rest of the words to the song...

LOL....

:rofl:


----------



## TandA08

Hiiii Stephanie! Sorry you've been alone here today! My parents JUST left. They were happy to hear the news. Now I am home and can rest, it's just after 3 and it's been a long day. Tomorrow we are going to DH's parents, I can't wait.


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> Hiiii Stephanie! Sorry you've been alone here today! My parents JUST left. They were happy to hear the news. Now I am home and can rest, it's just after 3 and it's been a long day. Tomorrow we are going to DH's parents, I can't wait.

I didn't think these parents were ever going to show....LOL...I have to stop and get French's Onions for my green bean casserole and then home!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

So glad to hear the visit with the parents went well! Hope tomorrow's goes good too!!....

It'll be even better for me IF I can get online when I get home!! LOL...

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Don't want to sound redundant and I may not get to read anymore posts but I'll ask anyhow...How does my FRE test look to ya'll??? Just wondering????

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Both were with FMU....Whatcha' think????

Luv Stephanie




Be honest now... I know there are lines on them, but I just feel like ANYTHING could happen... I am trying to be optimistic that this one is sticking around, but it's easier to be a pessimisstic...LOL...

Sorry if I'm drowning ya'll with pics...:dohh:


----------



## waiting2012

Do you guys believe in dreams??? I know this is going to sound really weird..And it is usually the "mom to be" who has them... I have had a few this month but nothing consistant..Probably more like hoping and wishing...Ya know what I mean???

Well, this evening as I was fixing dinner; my daughter was standing beside me and said, "mom, I have been having dreams." I asked her what kind of dreams. She said, "your pregnant." I said well, hopefully all goes well, yes I can say that. she said, "No, your pregnant in my dreams. And it's a girl." She then went to say she was born in July (July 4th to be exact) and that she was born head first. I told her how nice that was and that I can't have my kids naturally that they "cut" them out. She then went to say, "I know that but she came out head first and she was crying the whole time." I continued to ask her questions... She told me how the baby had dark hair like her but it was more red and that she had "hazlenut" eyes. She said her dad was crying and saying how beautiful she was. My daughter is not one to tell stories nor is she one to tell me what I might want to hear--she is very blunt. Now when she was little--she spoke of her "indian sisters and cousins" and how they visited her. She doesn't do that anymore but after researching my dh's side of the family--She IS 1/4 Native American as her great grandma and grandma were half...She might be less than 1/4 but I can't break it down in fractions like my dh can. Anyhow, I asked her how long she's had these dreams and she said the last few nights. That each night she's had them the "baby" gets older...She also said there was a little boy in them that always screams that he is the "baby"...I had a feeling that my m/c'ed one was a boy....How odd..... I know that just seems plain weird, but I wonder how much of what is dreamed comes true...I know Adrian has been wanting to be a big sister for SOOOO LONG! I haven't really said anything to her about having positive pg tests as I don't want her to get her hopes up...Might she "know" something I don't??? Ok, I'm just reaching aren't I????

Well, got to get supper out of the oven..I'm starving!! and nauseas...Nice....

Luv,Stephanie
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## waiting2012

quick note...
Jason is a natural red head and has the darkest brown eyes...Just like Adrian but hers are actually darker...I always wanted a red headed baby... :winkwink:

My natural hair color is blonde and I have blue eyes...

Hmmmm...brown and blue...Could make hazel...Just like Jason's daughter with his first wife....


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'll write back more tonight but I'm starting to think this is not my month :(


----------



## AmandaBaby

Tanda - Sorry to hear your bra doesn't fit and that your not sleeping well!! :( THe last few nights I feel like i've been getting interrupted sleep, while it sucks, i'm hanging onto hope that it's a good thing.. That's great that your parents were excited!! I'm sure your DH's parents will be thrilled too :D

Stephanie - We definitely could be symptom sisters, I just hope that mine turn out to be a happy ending like they have for you!! :) And that's amazing that your pastor has asked you and your family to light the first Advent candle :) Congrats :) I can definitely see the line on your test as well! Yaaaay :)
THat's really fascinating about your daughters dream as well, fingers crossed it all comes true like that :D

I'm feeling not so positive today, I'm 9 DPO and I had a dip of about .2 (Celsius). I don't know if that's enough to be classed as an implantation dip though.. I'm really feeling that this may not be my month, I know I have a few symptoms but I just don't know. Here's my updated chart. What do you all think?Please be honest :)

My Ovulation Chart

Sorry if i'm being a downer, just feeling a bit depressed at the moment. This is our 6th month of trying. I know that's not as long in comparison to others but I really didn't think it would take this long. I feel like something is wrong with me. I lost our baby and now I can't even get pregnant again. I thought I was going to be more fertile since the MC but I think it's having a negative affect on me. I just wanna be a mum :'(

Sorry again for the depressing-ness :(


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hate this time difference!! I feel so depressed, I need one of you lovely ladies to talk to :(
I'm kinda starting to think that maybe I did ovulate on the CD 19 or 20 instead of 17, only because of my temp rise.. Ahh I don't know :(
Realised i've been peeing more frequently this week but don't know if that can be classed as a symptom or not... :(


----------



## waiting2012

I was thinking the same thing last night....That blasted TIME DIFFERENCE!!!LOL...

I am not sure about temps...I guess it it is up tomorrow--than that's a good thing right??? Does it have to dip 3 times or spike 3 times to be "triphasic"...Toooo complicated for me...:dohh:

I am sooo tired today... : ( I have to be before 6 to get my dh's stuffing put in the oven...Then his sweet potatoes, and finally my greenbean casserole...I won't complain...It's for a good and worthy cause plus I would rather spend my Thanksgiving surrounded by those that a darn this year... (Not that my folks don't or some of Jason's folks don't) but NO FAMILY DRAMA going to happen at the FUMC of BOWIE COMMUNITY THANKSGIVING DINNER...!! LOL

I do have a "rant".... I feel like I am wasting my time with hoping my line get as dark as Tanda's and Jenn's...I can talk about the "dreams" my dd has and what my sx are...but somewhere deep within--I just don't feel confident. I hate not being able to enjoy those ++ tests. I hate not being able to feel comfortable in adding another BFP to the thread title...I hate unloading my pity party crud on everyone else...I feel guilty Amanda for being just like your FB friends--like each hpt I post is rubbing it in but I don't intend it to be...I honestly do it so that maybe someone a year from now will find this thread in a search engine--and be able to see--Something good came out of it..I was europhic yesterday--literally on cloud 9 and this morning--its like I woke up in a funk, feeling like something is wrong. I don't know why I had to wake up this way this morning and NOT tomorrow when I've got nowhere to be except the house doing laundry..... Oh, why do I do this to myself and to my friends here??? 

Amanda, I wish you loads of prayers, love and happiness as I do with Tanda and Jenn...

I think I'm going to sit back a bit--just watch the thread so to speak...You'll know when I'm on..I will post to ya'll but I'm going to cut it back to one big responce I think...IF anything major should happen by Monday--and I can get connected--You guys will know before anyone else....I have 2 tests out in the car...Leaving them in the car until saturday...I used my last FRE...Feel so dumb for doing so...why did I have to ruin my day with it.... 
My Thanksgiving "surprise"....Or a fine "Howdy Doody..":nope: I will test again...I hope that it was just the one of the 3 tests that was a fluke or something...All three that I took were with FMU....

Ok, enough of that...Amanda I hope your day/night goes good!! 
Tanda, and Jenn--eat lots of TG Dinner!! Your feeding 2 now!! The lil' one wants turkey too!!!

I truely love ya'll... :flower::kiss:

There is power and peace in friendships formed...I Thank You for that!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awe Stephanie, I hate that your having a bit of an off day too! :(
I really don't want you to think that your rubbing it in because I swear your not and I don't even look at it that way. I'm seriously holding out for your BFP to get darker. Your so deserving of this and I want it for you so so much!!! Please don't leave though :( You bring so much hope and happiness to this thread, it wouldn't be the same without you!!
I tweaked your picture and I swear that there is a line there :)
I hope your feeling better soon Stephanie and don't forget that we all love you too!
You truly are an amazing person :D
 



Attached Files:







StephanieHPT.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Awe Stephanie, I hate that your having a bit of an off day too! :(
> I really don't want you to think that your rubbing it in because I swear your not and I don't even look at it that way. I'm seriously holding out for your BFP to get darker. Your so deserving of this and I want it for you so so much!!! Please don't leave though :( You bring so much hope and happiness to this thread, it wouldn't be the same without you!!
> I tweaked your picture and I swear that there is a line there :)
> I hope your feeling better soon Stephanie and don't forget that we all love you too!
> You truly are an amazing person :D

I won't be gone..I'm not "leaving"...I just need to take a break I guess. :shrug:

I had some painful cramps for like 10 minutes this am when laying with the dh on the left side...I couldn't help but cry:cry:....The dh asked what the matter was and I told him my back hurt. :nope: Adrian asked me if my pg test was + because she saw me from the shower looking at it again even though it was a long time since taking it...She asked me if was + and I told her no. I couldn't help myself, I literally jumped her butt about asking me all the time and to not worry about me ever having another.....:nope: I feel bad for doing it. I guess I would just rather face the fact that my anniversary gift to my husband will not be a dark + pg test but rather another chemical pg/mc....At least he won't know that's what it is...

I do appreciate you tweaking my test.:thumbup: I guess there is always hope, I just would rather hope for ya'll to have successful pregnancies and for you to have that BFP!...

I do appreciate ya'll, please know that! I am just a pion in this game as I once said before, this a young woman's game and def not for one so close to 40...:dohh: I won't stress, I can't stress..What happens, happens. Good or bad...I can't stop it. It's not in MY CONTROL...

I will be here, looking over everyone's posts...I'm won't really be gone like you think gone...I just won't be here as much as I have been...I seem to get on here just hoping that someone has posted and I realized last night that I was just to obsessed with this board in general...and what happens when the test is negative and I lose this one like the others??? I'm just preparing myself......Kind of like not going by the baby aisles at the store, or watching the commercials that have babies in them...It's just less of a distraction and less of a reminder of what "could" have been...

Luv You All!! Happy ThanksGiving to Ya'll!! (Even you too, Amanda!)....
I have a lot to be Thankful for this year...

Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Getting ready for the inevitable...At least I won't have much to change now...
So now to sit back and wait...:coffee:

Luv,Stephanie

Going to shower and get ready to take our food to the church...That should hopefully take my my mind off of things for awhile...


----------



## AmberDW

I am so excited for you guys!!!


----------



## TandA08

Aww Stephanie, my heart aches for you! I am so sorry you're having such a rough time with this. I still see a line in the tests too, and I hope - make that pray - that this sticks for you!

I always LOVE reading your posts, and I look forward to continuing to see posts from you!

:hugs:

As for me, We will be going to DH's parents in a few hours, I'm just sitting and relaxing for a little bit. Then I have to get to the ranch and feed the horses and come back and get ready for dinner! Can't wait. Although, I just found out this morning that it will be just me and DH at his parents' house, I thought there'd be more people, but that's okay.

I will be online all day tomorrow since I'll be at work. Today will be more sporadic as DH is needing the computer for some business stuff.

Happy Thanksgiving all!
:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> Aww Stephanie, my heart aches for you! I am so sorry you're having such a rough time with this. I still see a line in the tests too, and I hope - make that pray - that this sticks for you!
> 
> I always LOVE reading your posts, and I look forward to continuing to see posts from you!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> As for me, We will be going to DH's parents in a few hours, I'm just sitting and relaxing for a little bit. Then I have to get to the ranch and feed the horses and come back and get ready for dinner! Can't wait. Although, I just found out this morning that it will be just me and DH at his parents' house, I thought there'd be more people, but that's okay.
> 
> I will be online all day tomorrow since I'll be at work. Today will be more sporadic as DH is needing the computer for some business stuff.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving all!
> :hugs:

I hope your Thanksgiving has been going good... :flower:
We served 140 people today at church--70 deliveries!!! We actually ran out of turkey and ham right at 12:00 after having fixed plates for 2 hrs by then..I am sooo glad that God has blessed my family with the opportunity to do something like we did today. We don't have a lot to give but our time is more valuable than anything money wise that we can give. It was so nice to see my kids not complain about having to be servers! 

As for me...I just feel ick...I can't put my finger on it or maybe I already have in my earlier posts..:sad1:
I put my good push up bra on and don't know if it's that or what, but my boobs are sooo tender and sensitive..The dh--all he is thinking about is having sex...:growlmad: I told him not right now--he made some jackass comment about "you don't want to keep trying to get pregnant??":growlmad: I told him--"I'm about to start, so leave me alone"..:nope: He wanted to cop a feel of my boob (he's a boob man:growlmad:) and I told him not to bother cause they hurt and he has to go and say "well they hurt because your pregnant":growlmad: I just sat there... I told him no I wasn't. I feel like :cry::cry: right now..but he wouldn't understand..I'm so glad his dad is coming over and he and Adrian are going to tend to her heifer and will be gone a while...I can have my good :cry: then. I don't regret sharing my BFP (or what I thought was a BFP as I am sitting here wondering if it was all in my head) with ya'll...I'm sure I've been just so wrapped up in ya'lls pregnancies and Amanda's good sx that it's all in my head. :nope:

so to sum up me today although it was a good day :pop:...My bubble was for sure popped this morning....

:jo:so from this old lady.... Much Love and Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, so it seems I CAN'T leave...It's like leaving my kid on some strangers doorstep...(Not you guys, but the thread itself) I have to remind myself, "WHY" I'm here, "WHY" I started this thread to begin with...I am not here just for me..If I was I could have started a "ME" thread...So don't worry ladies, I will not go anywhere.:kiss:
I guess I've been so down today and ya'll have made me feel much better...

I dropped another 11.00 on hpts...Not bad considering I got 3 of the .88 ones (add to the one I have already-4 in all); a two pack of equates (wasted one of those already--see pic below)...

I am trying to second guess myself and I shouldn't do that. I went on a search for when to consider ovulation to have occurred based on this day and that day...Lets face it, I'm not a "newbie", I know that if I tweak my dates here and there--I can be 11 dpo or 7 dpo...But what about the ++ hpts..I guess they were just all flukes, yeah right. Who am I kidding...My boobs hurt and that's probably the bra I'm wearing as they aren't hanging to my knees like they do with my other "to big" bra, my hips hurt and ache but it's probably arthritis, a bit crampy today off and on--nothing major but it's probably my body getting ready to let things flow. I have a teeny pimple on my chin but had that last month too. I noticed my fingernails are very soft or brittle (whatever the right term is) and a few days ago they seemed to be growing rather quickly. 

As much as I want to do a thread for December--I might, and might not. I will bd every other day till AF shows I guess and if we get a sticker then--so be it. I will not let this defeat me as it is NOT what God is intending it to do.

Please save your "sorry's", I would much rather hear or read how great your days are going and what new sx have popped up. 3 BFP's is better than 2, maybe not as great as 4 but that's ok if it's my BFN that blows the record...

my 4:30 opk

my 3:00 .88 cheapie from Walmart

my 4:30 hpt from Walmart (equate)


----------



## waiting2012

And NO, I did not take my bra off...LOL....

Thought I share these with ya'll for laughs....






:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

I can't put into words how much ya'll are appreciated by this :jo:

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## AmandaBaby

Dint have much longer left of lunch so I will reply with more detail later. Glad to ser your sticking around Stephanie.
I to think its gonna be a bfn from me that's gonna ruin the 4 of us moving on to 1st tri together though :( my temp dropped by .2 yesterday and then by another .1 this morning so I'm now sitting just above my coverline. Interested to see what tomorrows temp will be but I'm not holding much hope.. Would love to see it going back up but I just don't know. I feel like this is never going to happen for me. I just wanna cry, can't wait to get home so I can :( I just wanna be a mum, its all I want but instead I see everyone else around me getting pregnant on accident and others who are so undeserving then its myself and everyone else here trying and it never happens. I feel defeated and I wanna give up :( I know I won't but I feel like ice got nothing else to give. Ahhhh :'(


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, sorry I havent been on the last 2 days and I need to make it quick right now cause I need to make myself get some sleep. I work in an electronics store in sales (comission based) and we have black Friday tomorrow so I get to be one of the lucky people who gets to work from 4am-10pm...booooooo but I should have a huuuuuge paycheck:) Nervous about the loading of tv's though cause tomorrow is the day we do not have enough porters to help everyone load up and it will be to busy for anyone else to help me. Guess I just have to make sure I am extra careful. Last year we had a line wrapped all the way around our store just waiting until 5am. Anyways.....
Amanda and waitng- do not give up hope you both have great symptoms and only God knows. He has a plan for both of you. Be patient and he will give you the desires of your heart. I know it is really hard but try to hang in there. And Tanda and I will both be here by your sides even if we are past our 1st trimester becuase this is not just a thread anymore, this is a group of friends:)

Tanda-how are you feeling?


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Dint have much longer left of lunch so I will reply with more detail later. Glad to ser your sticking around Stephanie.
> I to think its gonna be a bfn from me that's gonna ruin the 4 of us moving on to 1st tri together though :( my temp dropped by .2 yesterday and then by another .1 this morning so I'm now sitting just above my coverline. Interested to see what tomorrows temp will be but I'm not holding much hope.. Would love to see it going back up but I just don't know. I feel like this is never going to happen for me. I just wanna cry, can't wait to get home so I can :( I just wanna be a mum, its all I want but instead I see everyone else around me getting pregnant on accident and others who are so undeserving then its myself and everyone else here trying and it never happens. I feel defeated and I wanna give up :( I know I won't but I feel like ice got nothing else to give. Ahhhh :'(

I wouldn't count some little dip in temps as being out yet..! I don't temp but I'm just sure it will come back tomorrow! Praying for it!!:flower:..But I know what you mean! I cried myself to sleep last night while my dh and son watched "Pumpkin Tossing" on the Discovery channel...It was 10 till 7 when I went to bed...I didn't even realize what time it was now till I just looked--3:30am..--figures....My body says enough sleep; time to get up now...:growlmad:.. I was so mad at the dh..all he thinks about is sex when it's convient for him but IF I want to just make love--omg--I just want to get pg...He is sooo turning me off right now....Our anniversary is sunday, and I am feeling depressed about it right now...Oh, well...can't control everything....

If it isn't your month...Amanda, I will start us a new thread just for December. There I have decided! We can call it something cute and Christmassy... :winkwink: Heck, we can be snowflakes in January, etc...I can come up with a bunch of cute names...LOL....I will stick with you till you get your BFP!!! I don't want to count yourself out...Ya know that .1 degree this morning could have been a fluke when testing--that's really not much at all..And your what--8 dpo??? That's not terrible for 8 dpo since IB most commonly occurs about now.....

I did take another hpt and went ahead and did another opk--I thought it was later in the morning but I don't think it would have made much difference anyhow...Both are Neg. I'll post my pics later...I guess that's ok...I should have known better than to waste my hpt--the opk was BFN...Should have been a clue..:dohh:--oh well...

SX spotting at 3:30am-- boobs look quite swelled, nipples quite erect, cramping just ever so lightly with a bit of twinginess near c/s scar....
CP is mid to high/not firm-not soft/and "wet"vaginal walls, but creamy cm... 

Dream: I actually had my own last night--probably because I was soo upset by everything going on... I had a dream my boss (LOL) was walking around with my HPT in her hand! I don't know how she got it but she had it, and she kept talking with her hands and I had not even looked at it yet!--I couldn't make it one line or two lines because she kept moving her hands so much :rofl: I know it sounds ridiculous but you have to know my boss--it's not so far fetched...and oh it gets better! She noticed me standing there bopping up and down trying to see my hpt and asks what I'm doing..I told her--I wanted to see what my hpt said. She looked at me and asked "what do you want it to say?"...I kept thinking what the h*ll does that mean???? She looked at me straight in the eye and said "I control how many lines are on this test, how many do you want it to say?"....I rolled over and woke up...I guess my boss was my "representation" of God and by asking how many lines I wanted to see--was my conscience saying--YOU ARE NOT IN CONTROL....I guess I just need to let time and God do it's thing.......

Ok, that's me at 3:30 am...Talk to you soon!!!! Keeping my fx'ed for you Amanda!! I can't wait to hear if that temp went back up!!! I'm sure it will!!!

Luv and hugs, Stephanie:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> Hey everyone, sorry I havent been on the last 2 days and I need to make it quick right now cause I need to make myself get some sleep. I work in an electronics store in sales (comission based) and we have black Friday tomorrow so I get to be one of the lucky people who gets to work from 4am-10pm...booooooo but I should have a huuuuuge paycheck:) Nervous about the loading of tv's though cause tomorrow is the day we do not have enough porters to help everyone load up and it will be to busy for anyone else to help me. Guess I just have to make sure I am extra careful. Last year we had a line wrapped all the way around our store just waiting until 5am. Anyways.....
> Amanda and waitng- do not give up hope you both have great symptoms and only God knows. He has a plan for both of you. Be patient and he will give you the desires of your heart. I know it is really hard but try to hang in there. And Tanda and I will both be here by your sides even if we are past our 1st trimester becuase this is not just a thread anymore, this is a group of friends:)
> 
> Tanda-how are you feeling?

Thank You so much Jenn...I really appreciate it a lot!!! There is just so much confusion right now and my body is NOT cooperating at all...:growlmad: I just wish if "IT" is over it would hurry up and be over. Can't move on till it happens....I'm sure Amanda will get her BFP...:winkwink: I can't imagine it not happening! 

Please be careful today--I'm sure by the time you get this--your day will be through...but I do want you to know I am saying a prayer for you that everything goes well for you and that people are understanding!

Can't wait for an update!

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie:hugs:


----------



## AmandaBaby

waiting2012 said:


> AmandaBaby said:
> 
> 
> Dint have much longer left of lunch so I will reply with more detail later. Glad to ser your sticking around Stephanie.
> I to think its gonna be a bfn from me that's gonna ruin the 4 of us moving on to 1st tri together though :( my temp dropped by .2 yesterday and then by another .1 this morning so I'm now sitting just above my coverline. Interested to see what tomorrows temp will be but I'm not holding much hope.. Would love to see it going back up but I just don't know. I feel like this is never going to happen for me. I just wanna cry, can't wait to get home so I can :( I just wanna be a mum, its all I want but instead I see everyone else around me getting pregnant on accident and others who are so undeserving then its myself and everyone else here trying and it never happens. I feel defeated and I wanna give up :( I know I won't but I feel like ice got nothing else to give. Ahhhh :'(
> 
> I wouldn't count some little dip in temps as being out yet..! I don't temp but I'm just sure it will come back tomorrow! Praying for it!!:flower:..But I know what you mean! I cried myself to sleep last night while my dh and son watched "Pumpkin Tossing" on the Discovery channel...It was 10 till 7 when I went to bed...I didn't even realize what time it was now till I just looked--3:30am..--figures....My body says enough sleep; time to get up now...:growlmad:.. I was so mad at the dh..all he thinks about is sex when it's convient for him but IF I want to just make love--omg--I just want to get pg...He is sooo turning me off right now....Our anniversary is sunday, and I am feeling depressed about it right now...Oh, well...can't control everything....
> 
> If it isn't your month...Amanda, I will start us a new thread just for December. There I have decided! We can call it something cute and Christmassy... :winkwink: Heck, we can be snowflakes in January, etc...I can come up with a bunch of cute names...LOL....I will stick with you till you get your BFP!!! I don't want to count yourself out...Ya know that .1 degree this morning could have been a fluke when testing--that's really not much at all..And your what--8 dpo??? That's not terrible for 8 dpo since IB most commonly occurs about now.....
> 
> I did take another hpt and went ahead and did another opk--I thought it was later in the morning but I don't think it would have made much difference anyhow...Both are Neg. I'll post my pics later...I guess that's ok...I should have known better than to waste my hpt--the opk was BFN...Should have been a clue..:dohh:--oh well...
> 
> SX spotting at 3:30am-- boobs look quite swelled, nipples quite erect, cramping just ever so lightly with a bit of twinginess near c/s scar....
> CP is mid to high/not firm-not soft/and "wet"vaginal walls, but creamy cm...
> 
> Dream: I actually had my own last night--probably because I was soo upset by everything going on... I had a dream my boss (LOL) was walking around with my HPT in her hand! I don't know how she got it but she had it, and she kept talking with her hands and I had not even looked at it yet!--I couldn't make it one line or two lines because she kept moving her hands so much :rofl: I know it sounds ridiculous but you have to know my boss--it's not so far fetched...and oh it gets better! She noticed me standing there bopping up and down trying to see my hpt and asks what I'm doing..I told her--I wanted to see what my hpt said. She looked at me and asked "what do you want it to say?"...I kept thinking what the h*ll does that mean???? She looked at me straight in the eye and said "I control how many lines are on this test, how many do you want it to say?"....I rolled over and woke up...I guess my boss was my "representation" of God and by asking how many lines I wanted to see--was my conscience saying--YOU ARE NOT IN CONTROL....I guess I just need to let time and God do it's thing.......
> 
> Ok, that's me at 3:30 am...Talk to you soon!!!! Keeping my fx'ed for you Amanda!! I can't wait to hear if that temp went back up!!! I'm sure it will!!!
> 
> Luv and hugs, Stephanie:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks Stephanie, I hope I still have a chance but I don't know :( I think i'm 10 DPO but my hcart originally thought I ovulated later so by my chart (before I changed it) I'm 8 DPO. Thank you for sticking around; I will definitely stick around until you get your BFP too!!! That dreams sounds a bit hectic! But hopefully it's a positive sign!! I went to dinner tonight with OH, his brothers and their girlfriends. One of which happened to be the girlfriend that I still partly blame for my MC. Hmmm, that was interesting, then when we were leaving and walking but to the car, I saw some girls that I had gone to high school with. After just eating dinner, my stomach looked huge (although admittantly, I had hardly eaten!) and one of them asked if I was pregnant!! A bit cut throat!! Not because she must have thought I looked fat but because I want it SO BAD! :( I wish I could have said yes!! :(
I've been feeling really dizzy tonight which is a bit strange, really tired and still got my cold :( CM is kinda creamy and cervix is all over the place. Anyway, I will update tomorrow with what my temp is.
Night lovelies !! xx


----------



## TandA08

Ladies Ladies - vivid dreams are a SYMPTOM and I had them like CRAZY in this TWW! Hang onto that hope, don't give up until AF arrives! Love you both!

Calebsmom - you could not have said it any better! This is absolutely more than just some thread - it has become a group of close friends! I tell you ladies things I wouldn't tell anyone else. I think about you ladies when I'm not online, wondering what you are up to, how you are doing, missing you! Amanda - I even asked DH last night where Queensland was in relation to where his family is in Australia (I'm not good with geography) LOL. Cause I thought if we take the new baby to Australia next year for Christmas (which he STILL owes me a trip there), how fun it would be to meet up with you!!


----------



## waiting2012

Hope your Thanksgiving went good!! Ours was ok, after the church thing--just veg'ed out...I was so depressed.... Today I'm just feeling *itchy....BUT with a huge capital B! I cleaned the living room, rearranged the furniture-chewed my dh's butt because he doesn't like the way I did it..Chewed my 16 y/o's butt for NOT getting his two measley chores done, and just got done chewing my 11 y/o's butt for sitting on hers NOT cleaning her room because I told her I wanted it done so I could mop her floor too. I'm so....:growlmad: and I'm also soooo :shrug:.... I mean... What should I go by...Should throw the maybe ++hpts out the window-count them as duds??? Should I disregard what my body told me on the 13th and go with what the OPK told me on the 17th??? HELP! I'm trying not to obsess, but geesh, a girl has to be able to go this is point A. and I'm going to either be pregnant or not at point B..... What do you think????

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

waiting2012 said:


> Hope your Thanksgiving went good!! Ours was ok, after the church thing--just veg'ed out...I was so depressed.... Today I'm just feeling *itchy....BUT with a huge capital B! I cleaned the living room, rearranged the furniture-chewed my dh's butt because he doesn't like the way I did it..Chewed my 16 y/o's butt for NOT getting his two measley chores done, and just got done chewing my 11 y/o's butt for sitting on hers NOT cleaning her room because I told her I wanted it done so I could mop her floor too. I'm so....:growlmad: and I'm also soooo :shrug:.... I mean... What should I go by...Should throw the maybe ++hpts out the window-count them as duds??? Should I disregard what my body told me on the 13th and go with what the OPK told me on the 17th??? HELP! I'm trying not to obsess, but geesh, a girl has to be able to go this is point A. and I'm going to either be pregnant or not at point B..... What do you think????
> 
> Luv,Stephanie

Ok...
I started 10/30 (spotting)
10/31 Flow
BD'ed the following days...11/7, 11/10, 11/11, 11/12, 11/13, 11/14, 11/17
OPK super ++ on 11/17 and 11/18 
Cramping like maybe O'ing: 11/13 (very wet cm), 11/16 (ewcm-slight stretch) 
Major cramping: 11/19 (all evening--like AF was def going to show)
Minor cramping like AF but not unbearable: 11/24 and some today 11/25 but the day isn't over yet...
Backpain: my back has been killing me the last 3 or 4 days and so have my hips..Not too unusual--the backpain is quite a sx for me that AF is coming, but reading online how the hormones in pregnancy cause the muscles to relax--it's possible they are what is making my pinched nerve hurt so bad...
Ok, I can't think of anything that might help determine which to go by for this cycle...
Hope that helps...My next question is:...If I did O' after the ++ opk--did I miss my O'...Is that why I'm having so many AF sx??? or were the maybe + lines on my hpt's accurate and I'm gearing up to let this one loose...???


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> waiting2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmandaBaby said:
> 
> 
> Dint have much longer left of lunch so I will reply with more detail later. Glad to ser your sticking around Stephanie.
> I to think its gonna be a bfn from me that's gonna ruin the 4 of us moving on to 1st tri together though :( my temp dropped by .2 yesterday and then by another .1 this morning so I'm now sitting just above my coverline. Interested to see what tomorrows temp will be but I'm not holding much hope.. Would love to see it going back up but I just don't know. I feel like this is never going to happen for me. I just wanna cry, can't wait to get home so I can :( I just wanna be a mum, its all I want but instead I see everyone else around me getting pregnant on accident and others who are so undeserving then its myself and everyone else here trying and it never happens. I feel defeated and I wanna give up :( I know I won't but I feel like ice got nothing else to give. Ahhhh :'(
> 
> I wouldn't count some little dip in temps as being out yet..! I don't temp but I'm just sure it will come back tomorrow! Praying for it!!:flower:..But I know what you mean! I cried myself to sleep last night while my dh and son watched "Pumpkin Tossing" on the Discovery channel...It was 10 till 7 when I went to bed...I didn't even realize what time it was now till I just looked--3:30am..--figures....My body says enough sleep; time to get up now...:growlmad:.. I was so mad at the dh..all he thinks about is sex when it's convient for him but IF I want to just make love--omg--I just want to get pg...He is sooo turning me off right now....Our anniversary is sunday, and I am feeling depressed about it right now...Oh, well...can't control everything....
> 
> If it isn't your month...Amanda, I will start us a new thread just for December. There I have decided! We can call it something cute and Christmassy... :winkwink: Heck, we can be snowflakes in January, etc...I can come up with a bunch of cute names...LOL....I will stick with you till you get your BFP!!! I don't want to count yourself out...Ya know that .1 degree this morning could have been a fluke when testing--that's really not much at all..And your what--8 dpo??? That's not terrible for 8 dpo since IB most commonly occurs about now.....
> 
> I did take another hpt and went ahead and did another opk--I thought it was later in the morning but I don't think it would have made much difference anyhow...Both are Neg. I'll post my pics later...I guess that's ok...I should have known better than to waste my hpt--the opk was BFN...Should have been a clue..:dohh:--oh well...
> 
> SX spotting at 3:30am-- boobs look quite swelled, nipples quite erect, cramping just ever so lightly with a bit of twinginess near c/s scar....
> CP is mid to high/not firm-not soft/and "wet"vaginal walls, but creamy cm...
> 
> Dream: I actually had my own last night--probably because I was soo upset by everything going on... I had a dream my boss (LOL) was walking around with my HPT in her hand! I don't know how she got it but she had it, and she kept talking with her hands and I had not even looked at it yet!--I couldn't make it one line or two lines because she kept moving her hands so much :rofl: I know it sounds ridiculous but you have to know my boss--it's not so far fetched...and oh it gets better! She noticed me standing there bopping up and down trying to see my hpt and asks what I'm doing..I told her--I wanted to see what my hpt said. She looked at me and asked "what do you want it to say?"...I kept thinking what the h*ll does that mean???? She looked at me straight in the eye and said "I control how many lines are on this test, how many do you want it to say?"....I rolled over and woke up...I guess my boss was my "representation" of God and by asking how many lines I wanted to see--was my conscience saying--YOU ARE NOT IN CONTROL....I guess I just need to let time and God do it's thing.......
> 
> Ok, that's me at 3:30 am...Talk to you soon!!!! Keeping my fx'ed for you Amanda!! I can't wait to hear if that temp went back up!!! I'm sure it will!!!
> 
> Luv and hugs, Stephanie:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Stephanie, I hope I still have a chance but I don't know :( I think i'm 10 DPO but my hcart originally thought I ovulated later so by my chart (before I changed it) I'm 8 DPO. Thank you for sticking around; I will definitely stick around until you get your BFP too!!! That dreams sounds a bit hectic! But hopefully it's a positive sign!! I went to dinner tonight with OH, his brothers and their girlfriends. One of which happened to be the girlfriend that I still partly blame for my MC. Hmmm, that was interesting, then when we were leaving and walking but to the car, I saw some girls that I had gone to high school with. After just eating dinner, my stomach looked huge (although admittantly, I had hardly eaten!) and one of them asked if I was pregnant!! A bit cut throat!! Not because she must have thought I looked fat but because I want it SO BAD! :( I wish I could have said yes!! :(
> I've been feeling really dizzy tonight which is a bit strange, really tired and still got my cold :( CM is kinda creamy and cervix is all over the place. Anyway, I will update tomorrow with what my temp is.
> Night lovelies !! xxClick to expand...

Your sx sound soo good!!!! You have that "bloat" that happens with pg (and af--but I never get it with af until the day before she comes!)....I still think you are letting yourself get too upset with the -.1--I bet it is up when you come back on to post!!!

Luv Ya,Stephanie:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

ok..just want to clarify something about 11/19--the day of the most aweful cramping...I did eat something that may have been left in the fridge a little too long...I was cramping and gassy--no diarrhea or anything if I remember right--but MAJOR gas pains...Is it possible I should count the 19th as anything other than just another day? I sure do hate to think--looking back on it--that I might have missed a major time to bd...

Ok, now...I'm done asking like a nimrod.....

Luv ya!


----------



## TandA08

Well, first off, I have absolutely no knowledge or experience with OPKs, also, I am not able to tell by any physical signs of when I ovulate, so for me, I wouldn't have a clue. I have been basing my O date purely by online calculators that use your last menstrual date. So, based off that, I wouldn't be able to help you. HOWEVER, based off your symptoms, I'd say you probably covered a lot of BDing days around when you probably O'd. And the cramping could all be a sign of your body implanting and getting ready for the changes it will need to make for a baby on board. I'm guessing AF is due for you around Monday the 28th?? If so, maybe it's just too soon to get an accurate result on your HPTs, especially if it's not a super dooper sensitive one and with FMU. I know we all saw a line on at least one of the pics, but maybe it was too early to be detected consistently on all of the tests. I'd recommend getting more FRERs and test Sunday.
But, don't give up until AF actually arrives. The sore boobs, moodiness/emotional-ness, backache, cramps, can all be signs of a BFP brewing!


----------



## waiting2012

Or I should say hoping... In September I had a very good BFP, a week or 2 went by--everything was a-ok. I went to the clinic to get my stuff done for insurance and it just hit me--I didn't "feel" pg anymore. I didn't feel much of anything. They did their test-and it BFN. They gave me pamphlets on miscarriage, and infertility...Told me to come back the next week if I didn't start bleeding and they would refer me to someone. By the 2nd of October--I was bleeding full on and cramping. I know I saw a line--I know ya'll saw a line. I'm just afraid that it's a repeat of September....And with my anniversary in two days...I have to try very hard to NOT test but in the am...Otherwise with all this wondering--I would use up all my hpts today..LOL.....

Going to finish cleaning house--maybe...Knowing your on right now...Is keeping me from my housewife duties...LMAO....Just to tempted to stay on..To bad I can't get the mop to do it's job on it's own...LOL

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, I know, BnB is very distracting like that. I keep working for a few minutes then getting back on, lol. 
And I understand with the anniversary coming up - adds to the emotions of it all. In September, with my MC, the MC happened ON our Anniversary! We had found out I was pregnant, then 2 days later MCd, but didn't know that's what was happening until 2 days after that when the results came in from the Dr. and that day was our anniversary. Talk about sucky! 
Then, October was a rollercoaster for me, and Nov I've been more at peace in my mind, and was actually doubtful that I'd get a BFP. But I know I would have been a wreck this month if it hadn't been for your encouraging words my entire TWW.
I am truly a strong believer that everything happens for a reason, and God will not put you through more than you can endure. But you have to lean on him when you are needing help to endure it!

Love you! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I feel like I have been waiting for SOOOO long...I know that the other women who don't even have one...I mean, women like you and Amanda who would like just to have at least one..And have struggled and faced m/c differently than I have...I have had the joy of being pregnant twice--I had one m/c between Wes and Adrian--it didn't bother nearly as much as the ones after Adrian because I feel like I it is something I "should" be able to do...STUPID, I know...God put me here on Earth for more than just being a baby factory...LOL..I guess it doesn't help when the other day--I was in the store and saw somewhere that the Duggar's are expecting baby #20! 20! 20! I mean geesh...I understand it's their religion and all to have children as long as God is providing them with the blessings, but I don't think that woman has had 1 m/c. She did almost lose her last--and I would NEVER wish for that to happen to anyone, but gosh'..I told Jason after almost losing the last--that would be a clue to not have anymore...Here I mope because I have only 2 of my own and one stepdaughter:shy: I sound like a such a whiner...I need to stop!! I am blessed more than some...I have new friends:winkwink: to share all my intimate details with:blush:, my joys, my sorrows, my worries...I have a great but sometimes misunderstood hubby and 3 pretty awesome kiddos...Who gives a darn if that Duggar woman is stretched out like the Grand Canyon--if she has 50 kids--go her!!:thumbup::laugh2:..and RATHER her than ME!! :rofl:...I guess it's not any different when I see some teen that's pregnant--oh it's so easy for them isn't it...I don't hate, I appreciate...It makes me remember how easy it was for me to get pregnant with my son and daughter...I was a lot younger than...I had time on my side...

I have been flipping back and forth from here to my facebook games...But I'm still checking in...So how is your day venturing to be so far???

Love you too!! Stephanie


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies,

Just checking back in. AF is due today or tomorrow, and started spotting yesterday. Temps are still up though which is strange, but I'm sick, so maybe that could be why. BFN today and yesterday (today is 12 DPO or CD1 not sure if this is spotting or AF just very light). Argh. Congrats to all your BFPs! Hoping for an xmas BFP.


----------



## TandA08

I'm stuck at work, and hating it! It's barely 60 degrees AT MY DESK! It's freeeezing!! I should not have to be so cold AT MY DESK! Outside, that's one thing, but INSIDE! I mean COME ON!!! Hubby is probably all nice and warm in bed still - must be nice! 

But other than that, my day is fine. I'd just rather not be at work. I'd rather be home doing housework, or at the ranch takin care of my horses.


----------



## waiting2012

LOL...Well, I was wondering my average cycle length is....LOL...Talk about obsessing when trying not to obsess!! 

It says that my cycles are averaging 32 days...That's going by the last 3 cycles...shortest is 31, longest is 33...Seems it is also calculating my fertile time to be 11/13-11/17...So who knows...:shrug::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::headspin::headspin::headspin: LOL...Just like those smileys...LOL....

Well, we def did the deed enough--I hope...:blush:

My game just "blinged"...LOl...be back in a couple of minutes...

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> I'm stuck at work, and hating it! It's barely 60 degrees AT MY DESK! It's freeeezing!! I should not have to be so cold AT MY DESK! Outside, that's one thing, but INSIDE! I mean COME ON!!! Hubby is probably all nice and warm in bed still - must be nice!
> 
> But other than that, my day is fine. I'd just rather not be at work. I'd rather be home doing housework, or at the ranch takin care of my horses.

I'm so glad that they gave us today off...We get the day before Christmas and after off too....Our boss asks for it! I remember though a time when we did work the day after Thanksgiving--the daycare was full and parents didn't show up till nearly closing--it sucked...I don't have any money to spend so I'm just staying home...I need to get some laundry done, etc..Still haven't mopped my daughter's floor which needs it now since she put her powder on for her brace.... I'll still be here.... If it happens to say I'm "offline" its because I got bumped off by my connection...:dohh:


----------



## waiting2012

But I will be back!!! Forgot to add that...LOL...

So sorry to hear your freezing...Just think though..pg through most of the summer...You'll be wishing you were freezing then...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, one more thing...Just noticed I'm not cramping right now...Can't remember when I last felt them...hmmm....


----------



## waiting2012

DaisyQ said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just checking back in. AF is due today or tomorrow, and started spotting yesterday. Temps are still up though which is strange, but I'm sick, so maybe that could be why. BFN today and yesterday (today is 12 DPO or CD1 not sure if this is spotting or AF just very light). Argh. Congrats to all your BFPs! Hoping for an xmas BFP.

See you "snuck" in...LOL...Man...I'm so sorry to hear about the spotting! I would gladly welcome spotting right now then maybe less confusion...:shrug:...I hope that maybe it's IB and not AF...Please keep us updated!!!!

Much Luv, Hugs and Prayers for that BFP to come soon!!
Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

So, seeee if you have longer cycles then you're totally still in! Maybe it's just been to early for testing. I'd wait until after the weekend to test and with FMU.

I just found out that most people are leaving "early" today. When I asked what time that was they said 3:30 - that's the time I always leave!!!! That's not early for me! No fair! Ugh stupid work.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the reply. I'll keep you updated! Pretty sure it's AF and not IB, although that would be great! Waiting to see red flow before I deem this spotting AF....


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> So, seeee if you have longer cycles then you're totally still in! Maybe it's just been to early for testing. I'd wait until after the weekend to test and with FMU.
> 
> I just found out that most people are leaving "early" today. When I asked what time that was they said 3:30 - that's the time I always leave!!!! That's not early for me! No fair! Ugh stupid work.

Ok, it will take me a few minutes..but I want to post something for ya'll...:winkwink: 

Tanda..I hate to say it but I'm glad your at work..LOL..How else could I talk to you more regularly...LOL...Plus...Well..I'll post it in a minute...:thumbup:

Daisy...Hun, if it's AF--PLEASE STAY...We have been a great support to each other..Especially good for me cause these ladies have put up with a lot of SH*T from me....LOL

Be back in a minute or two...Please look for a "new" post on this thread!! 

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

So are ya'll ready???? LOL....

I had darn problems with my connection...I thought geesh NOW is not the time for this crud....

Ok..Here they are...Tell me what you think...I know what I think....








OH YEAH!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

What are the odds???? I had a absolute BFN this am at 3:30 am...noon time, this came up...I thought the dye was going to just "pool" over the area and it didn't after a minute but at 2 minutes when I turned the test--yep...faint and the beginning of something!!!!

:rofl::rofl::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::finger::finger::bunny::flasher::flasher::rain::rain::xmas1::holly::xmas10::xmas10::xmas12::xmas12::bunny:


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow Stephanie! Congratulations!!! I definitely see it!


----------



## waiting2012

BUT DAMN those IC hpts....I have used these before---NEVER got an evap, NEVER GOT anything like what I see now!!!

Countdown to pg says--EDD is STILL Aug 5th... because of my cycle length...WHOLLY SMACK YOUR :jo:, that's the start of a BFP!!!! A def, for REAL BFP!!!!

WAHOO!!!! No wonder I've been a total B and depressed!!! 

LOL...

I'm so speechless!!!

Man, you guys are great for putting up with my crap....(GOD will forgive me for cussing a little...LOL)....I can't wait to test in the morning and sunday morning...Saving a test for sunday for sure!! I shouldn't have wasted the one I did but something said TEST, TEST, I'm here, Take a TEST.... tested and saw that...thought ok, it's a REAL BFP, then my OPK should have a line on it--it didn't at 3:30 am...AND smack your :jo: again, it DOES!! not dark, but there are 2 lines on the OPK showing up now... 

YAY!!!

Explains the cramps like I was having yesterday--so sure that AF was coming, but my boobs have ballooned...and they hurt yesterday...I have very saggy ta-ta's since losing a lot of weight--like you can stretch the extra skin--saggy...Like 70 year old booby saggy..(I was way bigger in January than I am now! :blush:) and today I can't get that skin...LOL...Yippee...I can eat want I (within reason) and have pretty boobs again!!! 

LOL...Ok, now I know--don't get to excited...But I need this right now..PRAISE GOD!!! He heard my prayers and what I was thinking in my dream before I woke up...What I wanted to see--was 2 lines...I didn't say they had to both be super dark!!!LOL...

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

DaisyQ said:


> Wow Stephanie! Congratulations!!! I definitely see it!

Thank You Daisy!! If it wasn't for this wonderful group of ladies..I would be bald and balled up in a straight jacket somewhere...I am wanting a nice BFP to show my hubby on our anniversary!!! At this rate--I should get it!!! I'm over the moon right now!!! 

Please know that you are welcome to stay here! We are all staying regardless of BFP or AF...We are all friends--we will stand beside, and behind one another till we all have our BFPs then we will stick with each other in the next part of this journey! I wish you nothing but BFP vibes and AF stay away Vibes!!!!

Much Love Hun!, Your turn is coming!!! Prayers!!

Stephanie

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

now to change my ticker again...LMAO....I'm a ticker "junkie"...So why should ya'll be surprised????

:rofl:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Stephanie! That is really sweet of you. This seems to be a magical thread for BFPs! Really hoping next month will be our month, it will be cycle 5. I have my annual exam soon and might try to get some bloodwork done, just to make sure my hormones are at normal levels... The one thing I feel very encouraged by is that my chart definitely shows I'm ovulating, so I can quit worrying about that.


----------



## TandA08

Seeeeeeee Stephanie - can I say it?? I'm gonna say it anyway...

I TOLD YOU!!!!!!!

Woohooo!

So, we know where Calebsmom is - she's working a black friday shift, but where's Amanda? I haven't seen her today :( Maybe it's just the stupid time difference again, lol.

I just got back from lunch, and what wonderful news here, awesome, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## waiting2012

My connection is hit and miss...but here goes...:rofl:

Yes, Tanda, you told me so!!! Yes, "Mom" you were right!!! LMAO....

Daisy...If your ovulating than your hormones should test out ok!! I will say a prayer for you...
Dear Lord, Please hear our prayers for Daisy..She has been trying to conceive one of your precious gifts and so wants to be a mom. You have blessed me twice over, now a third time. You have blessed Tanda and Jenn as well. We are all deserving of your blessings. We have faith in YOU, LORD. Through you all things are POSSIBLE! Please let Daisy's hormone tests come back normal. Please allow her the BFP she so deserves! In Christ' Name, Amen

**Amanda went to bed earlier--they are pretty much a day a head of us..when she wakes up later--we'll be in bed--well..I probably won't be...LOL...** I can't wait for Jenn and Amanda to get back on....

Oh, the dh was checking the ta'ta's out...and he was enjoying them...:blush: He didn't say anything--he's a boob man--UGH...But I think he "knows" something...Adrian told me she had another dream that makes a week of her dreaming I had another baby! LOL...I asked her, "You want to be a big sister really bad don't you?" , her answer--"yeah, I'm tired of being the little sister"...Oh, are they in for a surprise!!! I will be absolutely devastated if the morning's hpt doesn't come out more ++ but I will probably pee on a stick this evening--a OPK stick that is just to see if it's getting darker...:winkwink:

BRING ON THE M/S! Bring on big BOOBS, bring it all on!!! BY the way Tanda...I was wondering if it was my ulcers making my ribs hurt or the relaxation that has occurred in my muscles...Feels like I've done a 100 sit ups...And to be honest I haven't done much since I moved the furniture in the living room and my ribs/sides were already hurting before that..not so much hurt but ache...God Golly! I'm going to be HUGE....LOL...Bring on the big BELLY!!!! It dawned on me too...Next year at this time I will have a little one, a daughter in 6th grade, a stepdaughter in 8th grade and a son who is a SENOIR in high school....My dh will have had his certificate and graduated the first part of his college schooling....It's like starting over!! I will be 38 years old...When this little bean starts school I will be 43! Good Golly!! PRAISE GOD though!!!

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you for the prayer, Stephanie - very sweet of you! Still not 100% sure whats going on with me as the spotting has not yet advanced to AF. Will keep you up to date!


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, I know Amanda is ahead of our time zone, but it's annoying LOL.

As for the boobs, I've outgrown my softcup bra that I occasionally sleep in! And about to need new daily bras too! I've asked MIL for gift cards for new clothes for Christmas. So, after the first of the year maybe I'll go get some bras to start with. I'm sure I won't be needing much else just yet. 

You're youngest is so sweet. But guess what, sadly enough for her, if you have a little boy - she'd still be the little sister! Aw, but at least she'd be a big sister too! Best of both worlds right there!!

I'm sure the sore muscles are just your body prepping for all those changes that will take place. 

I will be turning 32 just before baby is born, and I'm hoping we can plan a trip to Australia for Christmas with the new baby! DH still hasn't taken me, and it's a place I've wanted to go since I was like 8! My mom used to have a globe, and I would spin it and find Australia and think "Koalas are my favorite animal, I want to go there some day." And now I'm married to an Aussie citizen!!! How crazy is that! His parents live here, but the rest of his family is there, and I just can't wait to go!!!!


----------



## TandA08

Anybody know how much weight is safe to pick up during pregnancy??? Obviously once I have a big ol' belly, I won't be able to lift much of anything, but early on - anybody know???


----------



## waiting2012

Tanda: I hear ya on the bra thing...I've got my nice push up one that a week or so ago was nothing but a holder for saggy granny boobs...Last night--they were nice and full and my other bra--well, it'll do quite nicely for awhile longer I think..:winkwink:

Daisy...If its NOT AF..You still got a chance hun!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you so much!! IB or Imp. can occur anywhere from 4-12dpo...So it could just be IB!!!:thumbup: I can't wait to see your update!!!

Also, Tanda...Australia is such a magical place--I've not been but also want to go...I just don't want to take a plane to get there..LOL...I hate the idea of flying...How cool it is that you married someone from Australia though!! I bet he has a sexy voice!:blush: I always have been attracted to men with accents...LOL...


----------



## TandA08

Well, since he moved here when he was 2 or 3, he doesn't have an accent at all. But his parents sure do! I STILL at times have to have DH repeat something his mum said! LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Ya know, I'm not sure on the weight thing Tanda...I guess I wouldn't go over 25-30lbs..I think the rule of thumb is: if not having complications--that's ok, if having complications--avoid anything over 10-15...But I would def check with your doctor! I'm curious too because I lift a couple of toddlers still to change them and one of them is HEAVY!!


----------



## waiting2012

I can just see you sitting there talking to them and having to ask the dh "now what was that??"...:rofl:....I get crud all the time about my northern/southern accent..LOL....Born here in Texas but lived in Nebraska and Iowa for the biggest part of my childhood...


----------



## TandA08

On the lifting weight question I just asked - I just found this: 
Heavy lifting is a concern during pregnancy, but the term heavy lifting is hard to define. Generally, it's agreed that pregnant women can lift items that weigh 25 pounds or under, all day long without harm. Also, they can occasionally lift items that weigh up to 50 pounds with no problem. This explains why you can carry your toddler and preschooler occasionally, but not constantly.

Here's the reason I ask, once every 3 or 4 weeks, I have to go get horse feed. I buy qty 12 50lb bags at a time. They load them into my truck, but then when I get to the ranch, it's up to me to unload. Now, 50lbs when I lift it from the tailgate of my truck and dump into the containers is not heavy for me at all. It would be far more challenging if I were lifting them from the ground (which I don't). I know once I have a belly in the way, I won't be lifting those at all (even if purely by choice), but how about right now? This early on? I'd like to think I'd be fine doing it. And of course I'll ask my Dr when I see him, but that's still 3 weeks away! And, yes, DH would be willing to do it for me, but I am soooo independent when it comes to my horses, asking for help is a last resort. I'd like to be ABLE to keep doing that for _now_ at least until I start showing, so long as it's safe. 

Based off the info I found, seems maybe it'd be okay, since it is just an "occasional" thing.

Opinions???


----------



## waiting2012

When you get that BFP--don't check your cervix....LOL...Let the doctor do it...:blush: 

I went to tinkle--had been holding it actually cause I'm on here and my connection is soooo sucky...I checked my cp and it is SUPER high, SOFT, and closed...Wet and milky cm....Yabba Dabba Doo!!! 

Now I have a cramp in my right shoulder blade..probably the way I'm sitting/laying on my bed...LOL...BRING IT ON PG PAIN, BRING IT ON!!:thumbup:


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> I can just see you sitting there talking to them and having to ask the dh "now what was that??"...:rofl:....I get crud all the time about my northern/southern accent..LOL....Born here in Texas but lived in Nebraska and Iowa for the biggest part of my childhood...

:rofl:
DH has learned my "look" of confusion. So I rarely have to say anything anymore, just a look and he explains, LOL. Although, I don't have nearly as much trouble understanding them now, as I did when we first started dating over 7 years ago. But when family members from Australia come out here for a visit, they are harder for me to understand, perhaps because his parents' accents have softened a little. But I still refuse to talk to his parents on the phone - then I DEFINITELY can't understand them!!! LOL


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> When you get that BFP--don't check your cervix....LOL...Let the doctor do it...:blush:
> 
> I went to tinkle--had been holding it actually cause I'm on here and my connection is soooo sucky...I checked my cp and it is SUPER high, SOFT, and closed...Wet and milky cm....Yabba Dabba Doo!!!
> 
> Now I have a cramp in my right shoulder blade..probably the way I'm sitting/laying on my bed...LOL...BRING IT ON PG PAIN, BRING IT ON!!:thumbup:

LOL I haven't been checking mine since my BFP


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> On the lifting weight question I just asked - I just found this:
> Heavy lifting is a concern during pregnancy, but the term heavy lifting is hard to define. Generally, it's agreed that pregnant women can lift items that weigh 25 pounds or under, all day long without harm. Also, they can occasionally lift items that weigh up to 50 pounds with no problem. This explains why you can carry your toddler and preschooler occasionally, but not constantly.
> 
> Here's the reason I ask, once every 3 or 4 weeks, I have to go get horse feed. I buy qty 12 50lb bags at a time. They load them into my truck, but then when I get to the ranch, it's up to me to unload. Now, 50lbs when I lift it from the tailgate of my truck and dump into the containers is not heavy for me at all. It would be far more challenging if I were lifting them from the ground (which I don't). I know once I have a belly in the way, I won't be lifting those at all (even if purely by choice), but how about right now? This early on? I'd like to think I'd be fine doing it. And of course I'll ask my Dr when I see him, but that's still 3 weeks away! And, yes, DH would be willing to do it for me, but I am soooo independent when it comes to my horses, asking for help is a last resort. I'd like to be ABLE to keep doing that for _now_ at least until I start showing, so long as it's safe.
> 
> Based off the info I found, seems maybe it'd be okay, since it is just an "occasional" thing.
> 
> Opinions???

I would have the dh help you when you have to make those deliveries to the ranch and unload...AT least until you see your doctor...You don't want to jeopardize anything! When you have the ok, then you can do it yourself until the baby bump gets in the way...but that's me......I will be ok with my toddlers, I can always get a mat and laying it in the floor and change them that way...


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> waiting2012 said:
> 
> 
> I can just see you sitting there talking to them and having to ask the dh "now what was that??"...:rofl:....I get crud all the time about my northern/southern accent..LOL....Born here in Texas but lived in Nebraska and Iowa for the biggest part of my childhood...
> 
> :rofl:
> DH has learned my "look" of confusion. So I rarely have to say anything anymore, just a look and he explains, LOL. Although, I don't have nearly as much trouble understanding them now, as I did when we first started dating over 7 years ago. But when family members from Australia come out here for a visit, they are harder for me to understand, perhaps because his parents' accents have softened a little. But I still refuse to talk to his parents on the phone - then I DEFINITELY can't understand them!!! LOLClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, I kinda figured I should wait and ask the Dr... I just hate feeling so dependent when it comes to the horses. They are my thing, not DH's, lol. But I guess I'd better get used to it (and so should he)!


----------



## waiting2012

I def agree with ya on that one!!! Lets see...he's going to have diapers, feedings unless you breastfeed (I'm going to pump so the dh can enjoy feedings too), baths, being told "I hate you!" when 'she' gets older, etc...he better help with the feed!!! LOL...


----------



## waiting2012

Sunday--my ticker should say 4 weeks! OMG...I pray that it continues to get darker!! If it does..I'm trotting up to the clinic next week on my lunch break and pee for em'....They do an u/s (not sure if I already mentioned that) to determine the dates...And with my opk's being weirdly ++ after when I thought I O'ed--my dates are probably off a little!....Oh, I can't wait till tomorrow... :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TandA08

LOL.
I know he'll help, I just hate asking for it, or depending on it. Speaking of getting horse feed, I gotta go get it next week - jeeesh it seems like just yesterday I got it. It's crazy to think, that with the 2 horses, one 50lb bag only lasts me two days!!! CRAZYNESS!!!

And I do plan on breastfeeding, and DH has NEVER changed a diaper in his life, and he claims he won't - but we ALL know that changes once the baby is born! His brother was the same way and now swears that it's different once it's your own baby. As for me, I've been changing diapers since I was 4!! No joke, mom had an in-home daycare, and after feedings I would run around and check all the diapers for her. "This one's dry.... this one's wet, you can change it mommy... this one's dirty, I wanna change this one!" Why I had such an obsession with changing the dirty diapers at 4 years old, I will never know! Maybe it was the need for a "challenge" and the wet ones were too easy to clean. Who knows! LOL


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> Sunday--my ticker should say 4 weeks! OMG...I pray that it continues to get darker!! If it does..I'm trotting up to the clinic next week on my lunch break and pee for em'....They do an u/s (not sure if I already mentioned that) to determine the dates...And with my opk's being weirdly ++ after when I thought I O'ed--my dates are probably off a little!....Oh, I can't wait till tomorrow... :happydance::happydance:

Woohoo! I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow!!! I don't get an u/s yet! My first appt with the OB is in 3 weeks, I'm assuming they'll do one then.


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> LOL.
> I know he'll help, I just hate asking for it, or depending on it. Speaking of getting horse feed, I gotta go get it next week - jeeesh it seems like just yesterday I got it. It's crazy to think, that with the 2 horses, one 50lb bag only lasts me two days!!! CRAZYNESS!!!
> 
> And I do plan on breastfeeding, and DH has NEVER changed a diaper in his life, and he claims he won't - but we ALL know that changes once the baby is born! His brother was the same way and now swears that it's different once it's your own baby. As for me, I've been changing diapers since I was 4!! No joke, mom had an in-home daycare, and after feedings I would run around and check all the diapers for her. "This one's dry.... this one's wet, you can change it mommy... this one's dirty, I wanna change this one!" Why I had such an obsession with changing the dirty diapers at 4 years old, I will never know! Maybe it was the need for a "challenge" and the wet ones were too easy to clean. Who knows! LOL

He told me we have a built in nanny...He said..."Hannah (our border collie and surrogate momma to all the cats) will lick it's heinee, so I don't won't have to do anything but take the diaper off. Heck, I'll just let the kid run naked..."...LOL...I told him no dog is licking my baby's butt!! :rofl: And yes that first baby--changes a man...My dh swore a lot of things when I was pregnant with our dd..He was a truck driver and wasn't around much for his first daughter--missed her birth and everything..but he was there for Adrian's birth--he and my mom were in the delivery room--he cried. I wanted her left in the nursery--he didn't..She ended up sleeping in the fold out bed curled up under his chin while were in the hospital--against the nurse's wishes..He gave her the first bottle--BUT he didn't do poopie diapers...I'll be darned if he doesn't change them this time!!! LOL... ..


----------



## TandA08

LOL great story!

Yeah, I know it'll change them!!


----------



## TandA08

Ooooh new ticker - love it Stephanie!


----------



## waiting2012

I've seen them on other's posts..and the belly grows too...LOL...Now if only my body looked like that to start with!!! :rofl:


----------



## AmandaBaby

STEPHANIE!! STAY ONLINE!!
Just reading through what I missed so I will reply soon!!
Haha :)


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> STEPHANIE!! STAY ONLINE!!
> Just reading through what I missed so I will reply soon!!
> Haha :)

We've been hoping you'd be on soon!!! What's the latest????


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda: my connection comes and goes..but don't worry...as soon as I am off--I will do my darndest to get back on!!!

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

If I get "bumped" while fixing dinner--I'll be back..Don't stress!!! 

Can't wait for an update AMANDA!!!

Luv Stephanie


----------



## AmandaBaby

Stephanie!! AHHHHHHHHHHH!! I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU!! :happydance: :happydance: 
Told you I saw the line on your other test!! OH MY GOOOOSH :D :happydance:

As for my bloat, I wish I could say it's a symptom but I literally bloat all the time and because I don't eat very well, I always have a bit of a pudge in my belly haha :( Before going to bed last night I checked my temperature (even though I KNEW it would be off) and it was 35.5!! :| I've tested before at night and gotten various temps but nothing that low so i automatically thought, "that's it, i'm out" but when I tested this morning, I was somewhat pleased to see that I was still sitting at 36.6, which is still just above my coverline. Interested to see what tomorrows will be like. I'm doing the grocery shopping today and I reallyyyy wanna buy some tests and maybe do one in the morning with FMU. I'm 11 DPO today so i'll be 12 DPO tomorrow (well duh! Amanda) which seems like a decent time to test? Thinking I might even test with an OPK today just to get an idea...? Really don't wanna be let down though :( Last night though, I started feeling really dizzy which was wierd, hard to explain and it wasn't so much like the room was spinning but it was like, in my head, sometimes when I would move, I felt like things would blur, even though they didn't actually in my vision :S does that make sense? 
ALSO! With this cold i'm having (sore throat, runny/blocked nose - which I also had when I got pregnant last time!), I was reading that it can affect your temps so maybe that could be why they are a little lower? :S Had this since Tuesday and it isn't letting up any..
I've got really slight cramping in my back, nothing like AF though. My cervix feels semi high (reachable) but still hard which is a bit worrying, CM is still creamyish and i've had no spotting... It's my CP that is mostly making me worried and my temp, it shouldn't be hard right now if I was pregnant, should it? :S I'm not really sure...
Oh! And has for dreams, well I had one last night about my BOOBS!! In my dream, I had looked at them and around my nipples, I had like blisters all around them :S it was rather gross actually haha but I remember thinking oh my! This could be pregnant haha :\ 
OH was saying last night and this morning that one of my nipples looks bigger but I think he's just dreaming..!!

Tanda, that would be AMAZING if you came to Australia!! Where abouts does OH's family live? Also, just curious and I bet the way I type this will probably sound rude haha but I honestly don't mean it too, i'm just reallyyyy curious!! Hahaha. What is it about Australian accents is difficult to understand? (Hmm yep, that sounds rude! Sorry). I only ask because I hear it a lot and i'm honestly curious  is it the accent or the lingo?  When I was in school, we had an exchange student from switzerland and when I spoke to her she couldn't really understand me because of the lingo (ie, "wanna" etc) and so I wasn't sure if it was just that or the actual accent? Now i'm babbling! Sorry again, I didn't want it to sound rude :( haha.

Now i'm sure i've missed some things out so let me know if I have!! xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just did an OPK, still got 6 minutes to go but so far, STARK WHITE!! :\
I also just checked my temp, which I really SHOULD NOT HAVE DONE! I just said 34.6!! Bloody hell!! I am so out :( I know it's not the right time to test but sheesh :( Never been that low during the day :(


----------



## AmandaBaby

Get your pregnant little butt back here!!
Hahahahahaha :)
Hope your connection isn't causing you too much trouble!


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Get your pregnant little butt back here!!
> Hahahahahaha :)
> Hope your connection isn't causing you too much trouble!

Ok...Let me see..Temp is above coverline!:happydance: and yeah, from what I've read from others you shouldn't check your temp but that one time in the day...OR you'll get depressed about it! :dohh:...

Your cp and cm question...Well, I checked mine yesterday--hard as a darn rock...Checked it twice today (ok, I was only going to do it that once...but my finger did the checking--I was just there...:blush:) Checking it a little bit ago--its not as 'high' as it was earlier today--but def up a bit..soft--ripe fruit feelin' and closed..cm is "wet" still with a bit of a creamy look to it... and checking your cp and cm is kind of like checking your temps--do it at different times of the day--you'll get different results through out the day...:dohh: 

The OPK test being stark white--don't worry...I took one this morning with that top test hpt--it had absolutely only 1 line on it...the one at noon--2 lines...I'll post a pic of the one I just did...I was still waiting for it to get done processing...I was wondering if it would be any darker or about the same as the one earlier...

The bloat--don't worry about it! Trying be a plus size gal!!! I was nearly 300lbs back in January and now down to just above 200 (ok..220) and was hoping to get back to seriously dieting if we didn't conceive this month or next...Looks like I'll just have to wait...:winkwink:

I've been texting Tanda (aka Tanya--finally got her real name...LOL :winkwink:) and she's been kicked off her computer by the dh...and she JUST sent me a message that they have to go do something for a friend of theirs...But she'll be on later, I'm sure, just not sure when...

I need to make sure I got all that right..So I may post something quick if I missed anything!!

Luv Ya Bunches!, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Get your pregnant little butt back here!!
> Hahahahahaha :)
> Hope your connection isn't causing you too much trouble!

Ok...Let me see..Temp is above coverline!:happydance: and yeah, from what I've read from others you shouldn't check your temp but that one time in the day...OR you'll get depressed about it! :dohh:...

Your cp and cm question...Well, I checked mine yesterday--hard as a darn rock...Checked it twice today (ok, I was only going to do it that once...but my finger did the checking--I was just there...:blush:) Checking it a little bit ago--its not as 'high' as it was earlier today--but def up a bit..soft--ripe fruit feelin' and closed..cm is "wet" still with a bit of a creamy look to it... and checking your cp and cm is kind of like checking your temps--do it at different times of the day--you'll get different results through out the day...:dohh: 

The OPK test being stark white--don't worry...I took one this morning with that top test hpt--it had absolutely only 1 line on it...the one at noon--2 lines...I'll post a pic of the one I just did...I was still waiting for it to get done processing...I was wondering if it would be any darker or about the same as the one earlier...

The bloat--don't worry about it! Trying be a plus size gal!!! I was nearly 300lbs back in January and now down to just above 200 (ok..220) and was hoping to get back to seriously dieting if we didn't conceive this month or next...Looks like I'll just have to wait...:winkwink:

I've been texting Tanda (aka Tanya--finally got her real name...LOL :winkwink:) and she's been kicked off her computer by the dh...and she JUST sent me a message that they have to go do something for a friend of theirs...But she'll be on later, I'm sure, just not sure when...

I need to make sure I got all that right..So I may post something quick if I missed anything!!

Luv Ya Bunches!, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

I'm here I'm here! Told hubby I wasn't gonna go! He can go by himself - hehehehe


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> I'm here I'm here! Told hubby I wasn't gonna go! He can go by himself - hehehehe

And get you some of those toaster waffles!!! LOL.... 

PS,.. I DID NOT INTEND FOR THE DOUBLE POST...LOL....

Sorry about that!

:dohh:


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...Amanda where are you????


----------



## TandA08

Amanda - as for the accents versus lingo, it's a little of both. When DH's extended family (aunts/uncles/grandparents) come out for a visit, they will use words that mean one thing to them but something different to me. Like when his cousin asked for a lemonade, I thought he asked for lemon juice squeezed into water with a little sugar - lemonade! No, he meant Sprite - as in a soda - with carbonation! LOL But the bigger problem isn't so much the lingo, but more the ACTUAL accent or pronunciation of the words. Sometimes the accent is so thick I can't recognize the word being said. I've gotten past most of it with his parents, but extended family still gets me! And I refuse to speak to them on the phone.

DH has family in Melbourne and in Perth.


----------



## waiting2012

have to go stir the nauseating mess the family is eating...and pop me some waffles in the toaster...MMMM...waffles....I'll eat an extra one for you Tanya!! : )


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awee stephanie, that just made me feel better and gave me a bit of hope!! 
I just had a little, "why me" moment! First the MC and now that it's taking so long to get pregnant again, Gah :( lets just say I had a VERY GOOD CRY!!!
I didn't realise that you should only check your CP once a day and at the same time (like temps) although now that you mention it, it actually makes quite a bit of sense! Haha. Glad that you had a stark white OPK but still got your BFP though! This makes me feel better. Going shopping with my mum, sister and nephew soon so I think i'm definitely gonna get a 3 pk of FRERs!! Might test with one tonight, again in the morning and then maybe next Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday! How many DPO are you Stephanie?
I really wonder if I could actually be only 9 DPO! Hmmm.


----------



## AmandaBaby

Thanks Tanya! Haha i've always wondered. All the different lingo, etc in the world really fascinates me how it can mean different things!! :D


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh and damn about them living in perth and melbourne.. I think they should move to Queensland hahaha


----------



## TandA08

Well, when we come to visit, most of our time will be spent in Melbourne and we'll be there for a few weeks easily, so maybe we'll be able to meet up!!

Awww Stephanie I just noticed you finally added your BFP to the title! Yaaay!

I am having left over Mac&Cheese!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

TandA08 said:


> Well, when we come to visit, most of our time will be spent in Melbourne and we'll be there for a few weeks easily, so maybe we'll be able to meet up!!
> 
> Awww Stephanie I just noticed you finally added your BFP to the title! Yaaay!
> 
> I am having left over Mac&Cheese!!!

Hopefully!!
Yess I just realised she changed it too :D How exciting!
Fingers crossed we can change it to 4!! .. :(


----------



## TandA08

Fingers crossed for you Amanda! Your symptoms sound promising!! I had creamy CM in the TWW too, so it sounds like a good sign!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Up until what DPO did you have creamy CM, and then did it change to like, EWCM again?
I think i've asked but I can't remember. What's it like now?
My creamy cm only comes in bits, there isn't masses of it which kinda worries me :( and mostly when I check my CP do I see it..


----------



## TandA08

I only noticed it when I checked my CP. I haven't been checking CP since I got my BFP, but I continue to actually leak CM now, so I know there's still something, lol. I'd guess it's creamy, I never actually see it, my liner catches it all.


----------



## TandA08

But don't worry, I don't know that you would have masses of it, I certainly didn't have masses of it. But every woman is different.


----------



## AmandaBaby

REALLY!!!!?? Now this gives me a lot of hope haha!!
And when you got your BFP what was your CP like then?
Sorry for all the questions. I'm trying to gain as much hope as possible


----------



## TandA08

I think I'd say it was lower and firmer than it had been. BUT, I had only started checking my CP so I have no clue what to compare it to, lol!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...Amanda....I think* hence I say I think*....anywhere from 8 dpo-12 dpo..My tickers are based on ovulation occuring on or around the 13th or 14th of November...I really think...Now the confusing stuff is this...Countdown to pregnancy says based on what my average cycle lenth is--I think 31 days or something like--that my most fertile period was 11/13-11/17...I did get that +++ opk on the 17th--I had cramping and "wet" cm on the 13th; cramping on the 16th and "wet" with ewcm...lots of cramping on the 19th...Now that was way to early for implantation by an O' day of the 17th, but not to far off for conceiving based on the other days...BUT I really think it was more just stomach/gassy cramps....So I guess in a nut shell until a doc tells me different--I'm 12 dpo...

LOL, all that to tell you I'm 12 dpo... And remember to not stress...Easier said than done..You saw what a basket case I've been the last 2 days! And that's normal too!!! HORMONES HUNNY!!! got to love those HORMONES!!!

Ok, going to see what else I missed...LOL


----------



## TandA08

Fertility Friend says that your cervix is high soft and open when you are fertile, and low firm and closed after ovulation. 

I also found this on their website:

"Observing your cervical position after ovulation will not provide any clues about whether or not you could be pregnant. Whether or not you are pregnant, the cervix usually returns to a non-fertile position in the two weeks following ovulation."


----------



## waiting2012

I have noticed on my panties (how how dainty that sounds..LOL) that there will be these "wet" spots on them...not a lot, but just a little...If my "panties" are dark colored they are "wet" and have white splotches...OK, TMI...but you asked about it...LOL...I don't ever get that with AF pending...Sometimes with O'--but not AF...

Amanda...WE WILL CHANGE IT TO 4!!! If I have to kick that witch's butt myself!!! 
:gun::gun::gun::af::af::af::trouble::trouble::trouble:


----------



## AmandaBaby

waiting2012 said:


> Ok...Amanda....I think* hence I say I think*....anywhere from 8 dpo-12 dpo..My tickers are based on ovulation occuring on or around the 13th or 14th of November...I really think...Now the confusing stuff is this...Countdown to pregnancy says based on what my average cycle lenth is--I think 31 days or something like--that my most fertile period was 11/13-11/17...I did get that +++ opk on the 17th--I had cramping and "wet" cm on the 13th; cramping on the 16th and "wet" with ewcm...lots of cramping on the 19th...Now that was way to early for implantation by an O' day of the 17th, but not to far off for conceiving based on the other days...BUT I really think it was more just stomach/gassy cramps....So I guess in a nut shell until a doc tells me different--I'm 12 dpo...
> 
> LOL, all that to tell you I'm 12 dpo... And remember to not stress...Easier said than done..You saw what a basket case I've been the last 2 days! And that's normal too!!! HORMONES HUNNY!!! got to love those HORMONES!!!
> 
> Ok, going to see what else I missed...LOL

Hahaha Stephanie, bloody waffles!! .. I want one :( 
So, as I was reading your post, I swear it felt like I leaked pee :\ hahahahahaha so I went to the bathroom to check and when I was checking I thought I would check my CP AGAIN haha, felt maybe slightly higher, only a teeny bit though and a little bit less hard, not super soft but not as hard as a rock like it was. I'm happy with that so more more checking CP for me.. At least for today, the CM on my finger after checking looked like clear (glistening I guess) and maybe a tiny tiny bit creamy, but not much, more clear.. I think your 12 DPO too because I always thought you were a day ahead of me (based on me being 11 DPO!)


----------



## TandA08

I'm right there with you Stephanie! Let's kick that witch so she stays away!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

TandA08 said:


> Fertility Friend says that your cervix is high soft and open when you are fertile, and low firm and closed after ovulation.
> 
> I also found this on their website:
> 
> *"Observing your cervical position after ovulation will not provide any clues about whether or not you could be pregnant. Whether or not you are pregnant, the cervix usually returns to a non-fertile position in the two weeks following ovulation."*

I like this


----------



## AmandaBaby

Haha and thanks Stephanie and Tanya :) I'll help :D
I feel a bit more positive now, I think I was getting myself down too much over little things. I still feel like it could go either way but I don't feel so negative!


----------



## waiting2012

If you have been pregnant before and carried, delivered and all that--some of those "signs" of pregnancy may or may not apply because a lot of women who have had natural delivery--there cervix never really closes up all the way.....My kids were c/s babies, BUT my son's head did crown and could be seen when I was in labor by my friends...They had to hold his head back to do emergency c/s...SCARY...But I did dilate to a 6-7 and then I stopped...:growlmad:..Plus with each pregnancy--regardless of m/c--your body knows things you may not pick up on..Like your breasts may hurt earlier, you maybe nauseated earlier, etc...Just things to keep in mind no matter what dpo your on!


----------



## TandA08

Amanda - you are pregnant until proven otherwise!!!!!


----------



## TandA08

Speaking of boobs again.... I just put my jammies on, and when I took off my bra - whew what a load! They hurt without that support!!!


----------



## TandA08

K.. ummm.... I just noticed something.... We started out on page 55 today, and now we are on page 64!!!! Holy cow we have been busy today!


----------



## waiting2012

LOL...We are to jump that "w"itch when she leasts expects it!!!! 

And your cm Amanda--just like mine...."wet"/creamy (sort of)...not sticky/pasty like AF-coming-cm usually is for me....

And yep...Finished off a bowl of cereal an hour ago or so and down 2 waffles and a waffle and a half to go....:blush: 

If I'm a day ahead of you--it explains sooo much....Yesterday I was depressed, moody, and everything you describe--that was ME yesterday!!!! And it took me till noon to get my positive!!!

Oh, I just KNOW you are going to get yours!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## AmandaBaby

I want sore boobs!! :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: haha.


----------



## TandA08

AmandaBaby said:


> I want sore boobs!! :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: haha.

No you don't! LOL


----------



## TandA08

I had my dinner, and my tummy is full, but my tastebuds are not satisfied. I'm still thinking waffles sound good! Darnit!! LOL


----------



## AmandaBaby

Nawww I really hope so!! But yes it does make sense!!
And yeah now that you mention it, I _think_ my CM is more yellow and sticky before AF, this is still slippery ish! I did have a tiny bit of yellow CM but that was a day or 2 ago, had nothing since, just been creamy and now watery clear :) JBAFjbsdgbdsbfjkdvkjdboj!!!!!! 
THIS IS So FRUSTRATING!! I really hope this is my month!!
But yes, pregnant until proven otherwise :D


----------



## waiting2012

Yeah, we have been busy! poor Jenn...she has to catch up now...LOL...

And I haven't wore a bra all day...took it off after 3:00am when I changed into other pants as the waist band on them was cutting me in two...or so it seemed...LOL....Got my comfy velvet pants on now!!! 

LOL....

Which weighs more???? If we could print out the pages we have so far would they weigh more or less than our combined boob weight....?????

I say the boobs would win!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AmandaBaby

TandA08 said:


> AmandaBaby said:
> 
> 
> I want sore boobs!! :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: haha.
> 
> No you don't! LOLClick to expand...

Haha no I really do 
I've never had sore boobs before!!
Where are they sore and what does it feel like haha


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hahahahahaha stephanie, I think boobs :D


----------



## TandA08

Boobs for sure would weigh more! Even though I hardly have much to brag about! :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> AmandaBaby said:
> 
> 
> I want sore boobs!! :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: haha.
> 
> No you don't! LOLClick to expand...

Wait till they leak when you are standing by a crying baby that isn't even yours...Oh, yeah...we all long for that one!!! I work in a daycare...Crap...I'm going to be leaking a lot then!! I can deal with sore--it's the leaking that comes around 7 months that I can stand to not want...LOL


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Nawww I really hope so!! But yes it does make sense!!
> And yeah now that you mention it, I _think_ my CM is more yellow and sticky before AF, this is still slippery ish! I did have a tiny bit of yellow CM but that was a day or 2 ago, had nothing since, just been creamy and now watery clear :) JBAFjbsdgbdsbfjkdvkjdboj!!!!!!
> THIS IS So FRUSTRATING!! I really hope this is my month!!
> But yes, pregnant until proven otherwise :D

I bet you had implanted a few days ago...did you cramp around then too???

I can't remember if you did or not....


----------



## TandA08

AmandaBaby said:


> TandA08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmandaBaby said:
> 
> 
> I want sore boobs!! :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: haha.
> 
> No you don't! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Haha no I really do
> I've never had sore boobs before!!
> Where are they sore and what does it feel like hahaClick to expand...

WHERE do they hurt? The ENTIRE freakin boob! The whole thing, both of them! How to describe the pain, I'm not so sure. But it hurts when they are touched, or if they bounce (with or without a bra), or if they drop after taking a bra off. It hurts to hug somebody.


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hahahaha aweeee. I just wanna know what they feel like. I'm gonna come and steal your pain receptors hahaha


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> TandA08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmandaBaby said:
> 
> 
> I want sore boobs!! :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: haha.
> 
> No you don't! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Wait till they leak when you are standing by a crying baby that isn't even yours...Oh, yeah...we all long for that one!!! I work in a daycare...Crap...I'm going to be leaking a lot then!! I can deal with sore--it's the leaking that comes around 7 months that I can stand to not want...LOLClick to expand...

Ughhhh! Thanks for the warning! At least they have those bra liner thingys! LOL how horrible is that!? I have to wear pantiliners cause of that leakage there, then I'll have to wear a bra liner, what's next!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

waiting2012 said:


> AmandaBaby said:
> 
> 
> Nawww I really hope so!! But yes it does make sense!!
> And yeah now that you mention it, I _think_ my CM is more yellow and sticky before AF, this is still slippery ish! I did have a tiny bit of yellow CM but that was a day or 2 ago, had nothing since, just been creamy and now watery clear :) JBAFjbsdgbdsbfjkdvkjdboj!!!!!!
> THIS IS So FRUSTRATING!! I really hope this is my month!!
> But yes, pregnant until proven otherwise :D
> 
> I bet you had implanted a few days ago...did you cramp around then too???
> 
> I can't remember if you did or not....Click to expand...

I can't remember, I've had cramping the whole time I think :(
I just had that dizzy feeling then too :S


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

boobies!!! 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TandA08

AmandaBaby said:


> Hahahaha aweeee. I just wanna know what they feel like. I'm gonna come and steal your pain receptors hahaha

I'd gladly give them to you! :rofl:

I guess maybe the pain is kinda like a really tender bruise???


----------



## AmandaBaby

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BRA LINERS :)
Sounds painful though :(
Is it kinda like crampy legs, like if you've done a lot of exercising and then it hurts to tough your thighs or walk?


----------



## TandA08

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TandA08

AmandaBaby said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BRA LINERS :)
> Sounds painful though :(
> Is it kinda like crampy legs, like if you've done a lot of exercising and then it hurts to tough your thighs or walk?

Yeah, maybe.
LOL I am horrible at describing what something FEELS like :haha:


----------



## AmandaBaby

So, i'm noticing some cramping on my left side, was in my back and then moved to the front as well!! Nothing like AF :)


----------



## TandA08

K, now I have the hiccups! And guess what that hurts! MY BOOBS! It hurts my boobs to hiccup!!!

I'm a wreck LOL


----------



## AmandaBaby

Haha Tanya, don't worry, so am I :D


----------



## waiting2012

I'll gladly share my left boob with ya..Let me just pull it off and air mail it to you...LOL...although mine don't "hurt" like Tanya describes--that pain came with my ds ALONG time ago!! they mainly just ache...I didn't have a lot of breast pain with my dd either...

and Tanya...Do really want the answer to your question..."what else will leak"...:rofl:....girlfriend--you have so much to look forward too!!! LOL...

AND SO DO YOU AMANDA!!! I just know you will get your BFP tomorrow or who knows...later today/tonite....!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> AmandaBaby said:
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BRA LINERS :)
> Sounds painful though :(
> Is it kinda like crampy legs, like if you've done a lot of exercising and then it hurts to tough your thighs or walk?
> 
> Yeah, maybe.
> LOL I am horrible at describing what something FEELS like :haha:Click to expand...

I have had that all week....Like I've doing the "thighmaster" or something...my hips feel like they are spread.....LOL


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hahahaha aweee Tanya, I can only imagine how painful that would be!! Ahhh.
Fingers crossed hopefully tonight i'll get it :D


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> I'll gladly share my left boob with ya..Let me just pull it off and air mail it to you...LOL...although mine don't "hurt" like Tanya describes--that pain came with my ds ALONG time ago!! they mainly just ache...I didn't have a lot of breast pain with my dd either...
> 
> and Tanya...Do really want the answer to your question..."what else will leak"...:rofl:....girlfriend--you have so much to look forward too!!! LOL...
> 
> AND SO DO YOU AMANDA!!! I just know you will get your BFP tomorrow or who knows...later today/tonite....!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Oh come on! What other orifices are there that could actually leak? Oh wait... now that I've said that, I just thought of a couple worse things. Eeeeeew, k, nevermind, forget I asked!
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hahahahahahahaha.


So cramp wise, it is originating all from one side.
Starts all across my back, then goes around to my left hip and then feels like it's in my ovary. Although, i'm not sure if ovary is the right place but it's low and on one side. 
Although as i'm typing, I can feel it going in to the middle :\ don't know if that's good :\


----------



## waiting2012

ok pg. brain...I missed something somewhere..and I don't know where...

Boobs, thighs....Oh, yeah...

Amanda...that pain is normal too! I actually have pain from the loosening up of my muscles ALL OVER....I feel like I've been doing sit ups..and God knows this chicken ain't done those in 3 months!!! I've got pain in my back, my hips, my right shoulderblade has a cramp in it...damn...old and pregnant...I'm not complaining...but I wish like I said before I was as young as ya'll....

Just gotto love the :jo: though.... Hey I can always strap the baby to my walker!

LOL


----------



## TandA08

I had ALL KINDS of mild cramps and twinges and tugs and pinches in my TWW especially nearing my BFP. Even still I get occasional little stuff.


----------



## TandA08

Stephanie! A pinch in your right shoulder blade!!!!? I've had that same pinch in my LEFT shoulder blade for a few days now!!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

ok good :D
I think i'm so scared of mid section pain because when I was pregnant, I had "normal" cramping in both sides and then the night that it all really began (which was the day before the bleeding) I noticed rather painful cramping in the middle. I think it was then that I thought something was wrong but I just tried to sleep it off. So yeah, I really do not like mid section cramping!! It's not a lot in there just tiny bits every now and then but yeah, still originating on the one side mostly!


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Hahahahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> So cramp wise, it is originating all from one side.
> Starts all across my back, then goes around to my left hip and then feels like it's in my ovary. Although, i'm not sure if ovary is the right place but it's low and on one side.
> Although as i'm typing, I can feel it going in to the middle :\ don't know if that's good :\

Yeah...sounds about right girl! I would say that's the start of it...LOL....:thumbup::thumbup:

Mine is more either all over or up then down, then af'ie like cramps that are very mild--more annoying than anything...some twinges on the ovary sides..but the af like ones are right in the front...


----------



## AmandaBaby

Sorry, when I say "when it all began" I'm referring to my MC..


----------



## AmandaBaby

My AF cramping is in my back and in my front, both in the middle! And it's really strong!!
My back cramping is increasing at the moment but not like AF I don't think.
My sister just called and said she won't be home until 2. I JUST WANNA TEST ALREADY hahaha.


----------



## waiting2012

Yeah that darn pinch as you describe it is in my right shoulderblade...UGH...funny huh??

and Amanda...those cramps are a sign the baby is implanting good and getting a good connection!! with growth comes some pain....Don't stress to much about the cramping...it will continue as time goes on! I still say you've got a :bfp: coming!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Sorry, I always presume that people will know what i'm talking about. It's only 12.46pm at the moment, so 2pm is like, an hour away!!!!!
Ok, not that bad hahahaha


----------



## waiting2012

My cramping yesterday was like that Amanda!!!

I thought, great...I keep seeing BFN's on my tests now and I'm about to start...


----------



## AmandaBaby

waiting2012 said:


> Yeah that darn pinch as you describe it is in my right shoulderblade...UGH...funny huh??
> 
> and Amanda...those cramps are a sign the baby is implanting good and getting a good connection!! with growth comes some pain....Don't stress to much about the cramping...it will continue as time goes on! I still say you've got a :bfp: coming!!!

That makes sense, although.. isn't 11 DPO a bit late for implanting...
9 DPO on the other hand is perfect isn't it!!?? Now I really wonder if i'm only 9 DPO like FF thought! (which actually coincides better with my temps)


----------



## TandA08

I totally agree! She definitely has a BFP brewing!!!!

Ohhhh Amanda, I just thought of another lingo thing from you Aussies! DH's grandpa calls dinner (or the last meal of the day) TEA. He actually asked me during one of his visits that I was cooking "What are we having for tea?" DH almost peed his pants he laughed so hard at the look on my face. Like I just froze in place.


----------



## waiting2012

Be sure to hold your pee Amanda....:thumbup: Especially if going to test this afternoon (your time)....


----------



## TandA08

Implantation can be anywhere from 6 to 12dpo usually


----------



## AmandaBaby

TandA08 said:


> I totally agree! She definitely has a BFP brewing!!!!
> 
> Ohhhh Amanda, I just thought of another lingo thing from you Aussies! DH's grandpa calls dinner (or the last meal of the day) TEA. He actually asked me during one of his visits that I was cooking "What are we having for tea?" DH almost peed his pants he laughed so hard at the look on my face. Like I just froze in place.

Hahahahahahahaha!!
This is hilarious!
I usually say dinner but my sister says tea I think :D
haha


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> Be sure to hold your pee Amanda....:thumbup: Especially if going to test this afternoon (your time)....

Exactly! If it's not FMU it should be in your bladder for 4 hours, without drinking too much fluids!!


----------



## waiting2012

I think that is where I got the 9 dpo...I knew I seen it somewhere...And yes, 9 dpo is a good time to implant!!! If FF is telling you one thing--chances are--it maybe spot on!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

waiting2012 said:


> Be sure to hold your pee Amanda....:thumbup: Especially if going to test this afternoon (your time)....

I will :D But if i'm implanting now, I won't get a positive for another few days.
Still gonna test today though :D
If it's negative, i'll wait until maybe Tuesday and just pee on OPKs hahahaha


----------



## waiting2012

I agree with Tanya too...You CAN implant on dpo 11 or 12...!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

:happydance:

This is how I feel at the moment!
Hahahahahaha.

Well I always thought I ovulated on the 15th because of the cramping I was having then but my temp only went up on the 18th, and that's why FF put my Ov date as the 17th (CD 19), but I was adamant that I ovulated on CD 17 so I changed.
Wow that's really confusing, but if you look at my chart, I think it'll make more sense.

My Ovulation Chart

See how my temp rises from 36.4 to 36.8! I think that's showing ovulation!


----------



## waiting2012

That's a good idea Amanda!!! I can't wait for your pics either way!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Be right back...*if I don't lose my connection* when I move my computer! LOL


----------



## AmandaBaby

I will definitely put photos up! :D


----------



## AmandaBaby

And you better not lose connection hahahahaha.
Oh my I feel really excited :D


----------



## AmandaBaby

Ok, so i'm gonna say, i'm 9 - 11 DPO :D hahaha


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, I'm back...put the towels in the dryer, put the blue jeans and all the pants in the wash...Now, I'm hot, out of breath and my heart is racing...LOL...I was trying to hurry...and yes I peed...LOL


----------



## TandA08

LOL I've been getting out of breath easily too!


----------



## TandA08

Stephanie just texted me, she lost her connection but is trying to get back online.


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok everyone I am home and I have read 10 pages of the thread, I am on page 63 but I am soooo exhausted that my bed is calling my name so I will get on, finish reading and respond tomorrow. Another busy day but at least it wont be 16 hours like today! I have missed soooooo much today!


----------



## TandA08

Awwww Hi Jenn! We've missed you, and yes, there has been A LOT today!!!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hahahaha awee Jenn! I feel so bad for you hahaha, it's so hard trying to catch up on everything 
Poor stephanie! Hopefully her internet starts working soon!
She just reminded me that I have washing to do >.< hahahaha


----------



## waiting2012

Is Jenn on??? 

Oh, Jenn...They finally let you loose from Black Friday H*LL??? Yay...

Was just talking to Tanya...We both agree that 1 bar in the internet sucks-2 bars we are in business...Just like the hpts...1 line stinks, but 2 lines is much better!!


----------



## waiting2012

AREN'T GOING ANYWHERE!!!! We will catch up tomorrow with ya!!!:hugs:

Night!! Hope you can get some rest!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hahahahaha, I definitely agree!
So, just writing my shopping list, pregnancy tests are definitely on it! haha LD


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh and Jenn, hope you weren't having to lift too much!!


----------



## TandA08

Amanda - do you have Noosa in Australia?? DH's mum just got me hooked on it! It's aussie style yogurt from Colorado. Since it's aussie style, I wondered if you had it there.


----------



## waiting2012

Blast you Tanya and your pumpkin pie....:rofl:...I got that nauseas feeling again...Ok, it's not your fault...just want to blame it on someone...My "lil" bean wouldn't do that!!! :blush:


----------



## TandA08

LOL sorry Stephanie!

DH's mum served it with Noosa last night after turkey and it was sooooo good! She sent leftovers home and I'm dying to have some.


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hahahahahahahaha Tanya, I just thought you mean Noosa as in the suburb lol!
I'm not sure if we have it but when I go shopping today/tomorrow I will have a look and let you know :D
My sister just called and said she is on her way home so i've gotta get ready to go out. So torn because I don't wanna leave hahahaha.
I'll be on and off for about the next 20 minutes or so and then I should be back in like.. 3ish hours. WILL YOU 2 BE AWAKE THEN!!!??? What time is it where you are?


----------



## waiting2012

It's 9:29pm...I'm already past my bed time...LOL...but the dh is wanting to bd tonite..so I figure, I'll be wide awake after that...LOL....... I am holding him off as much as I can...

I can't wait for results...!!!


----------



## TandA08

It's 7:30pm, I'll probably be in bed by the time you get back :(

But have a ton of fun and look forward to hearing from you tomorrow!! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Is it just me or is the girl in my ticker below--is her belly moving???

Ok that was a stupid question...LOL...it just seems to be "bigger" than earlier...LOL...

I seriously have been glued to my computer too long today...:rofl:


----------



## TandA08

Ummmm. I dunno Stephanie, LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Now if I could only make "her" look more like me...:rofl:...
1. the boobs are way to little...:haha:
2. her hair is way too long...
3. her tummy is too flat....:rofl:...


----------



## TandA08

:rofl:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awe damn! Gosh I hate time differences


----------



## TandA08

K, so when DH left earlier, I was sitting at the table on the computer.... I haven't moved! He's gonna sh!t a brick when he gets home and I'm still sitting here
LMAO


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hahahahahahahaha!! When you hear him get home, run to the lounge and pretend your watching TV!  then do a big stretch and be like, "Hmmm, wonder are the BNB girls are going, haven't spoken to them in agess!" hahahahaha


----------



## TandA08

LMAO!! 

He always says "you on baby crazy again"

:rofl:


----------



## AmandaBaby

If it helps, OH left for work at 9am, it's now 2pm and I am STILL in my pj's and I have been on here all morning hahahaha :D :D


----------



## AmandaBaby

hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TandA08

I just remembered that I have to be at the ranch at 9am to haul a horse for one of the ladies who doesn't have a trailer. Ugh... so early


----------



## AmandaBaby

Haha awee that's so early, especially on a SUNDAY! Or rather, Saturday for you? :(


----------



## TandA08

Saturday, lol. You're a day ahead of us :haha:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hahahahah thought so.
Well I best be off!
I will speak to you all tomorrow, hopefully with a BFP in hand :D xxx


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry to miss a page there...I was on the pg tests board....

Amanda if I don't see ya later on here, I will def see you on tomorrow!!!

Tanya...Don't feel bad...My ass has been in the same spot for sure since around noon today...LOL


----------



## TandA08

Oooooh I can't wait!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

I had posted my .88 walmart cheapie results as someone had asked the other day about knowing what the tests look like if its early +..no one had responded..So I put mine on there...:thumbup: have had quite a few Q's and answers to give...LOL but I don't mind...


----------



## waiting2012

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

vibes for Amanda!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya...If you need to get on to bed...Thats fine here...I know you have got to be getting tired!...It's 10:06pm here and I'm feeling it....I need to get my dh's pants in the dryer or he'll be going to his side job--naked...LOL... *not a pretty sight either* LOL


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> Vibes for amanda!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

definitely!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

I think I'm going to say Good night... : )

I have your number Tanya...Text me if you want later...If I don't answer..it's cause I'm sleeping or bd'ing....LOL....

I will be back tomorrow if my connection cooperates!!!

Much Luv to everyone!!!
Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, I think I'm signing off too! I'm exhausted. At least DH just called and he'll be home in about 20 minutes. So I can probably wait till he gets home, then I'm goin to bed!

:hugs: Till tomorrow!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Just checking to see if your on....Just bd'ed and it was ooooohhhhhh so gross...I had to get the dh's pants out of the dryer and felt a gush...It was his little men....LOL...TMI...sorry...but it was funny walking to the bathroom to pee and wipe...LOL all his little soldiers made a hasty exit so to speak....LOL...:rofl:.... Oh, the joys of pg..you can't get pg....LOL....So if in doubt you can always do the BD test...I was very (TMI alert) wet--to him I was just very arroused, but really, it was too wet and stuff for me to get really arroused....LOL...Now that I put that on the thread--there's going to be a lot of women bd'ing just to see if there preggers...But it's true!!! It was just like I remembered with my dd...Couldn't feel nothing because it was so "wet" and his men always escaped...Usually right before AF--he gripes because I'm soo dry...LOL....Ok, going to skip around a bit....I might be here later...

Can't wait to see your tests results!!!

Ps..Going to post my OPK from earlier tonite...

Luv and Hugs and Baby Dust Hun,
Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Here are the opk tests I took..
Top one is from noon when I took the hpt and the bottom was taken around 7 or so pm.... I think the bottom one is a bit darker.... :thumbup:

I will keep updating on this opk phenom..as it is so neat to see the progression!


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm baaaack :)
Thanks for the BFP vibes!! :D
So I bought a 3 pk of FRER's and tested - BFN!! I thought I maybe saw a bit of a shadow but I think I wanna see a second line so bad/know where exactly the line should be that i'm imagining it! I'll upload a picture anyway.
The cramping I had before has pretty much stopped so i'm hoping that was implantation and that I just implanted late or i'm only 9 DPO! 
Fingers crossed.
While out shopping I started feeling really sick, headachy and quite dizzy. Hope that's a good thing.
xxx

PS! Sorry if the picture is big!
 



Attached Files:







HPT BFN November_NEW.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## waiting2012

be back in a minute Amanda...I saw your test! I think I see something??


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda this is what I got..:thumbup: I really think it will be a def BFP soon!!!

Not the greatest pic for mine...I was up and down after finally going to bed around 130am *my time*. I don't think the pic turned out as good I hoped, but I can def see a line on it now. It's only been 18 hours since yesterdays...I took my equate "blue" dyed on and can make out a very faint but thick blue line--although it's not dark enough to really show up either on my pics either. Not down about the pics not showing up because my son saw the line!...

And the dream I had last night! Omg...I dreamt that I took my hpt and someone else had my test line! Does that make sence? It was like I was playing keep away with my positive test line...I was so p'oed that I couldn't get my "test" line back...What was worse was it someone on the Baby and Bump board that had it--do you know how many women are on this board???LOL...I was having to thread by thread and I was in search of my BFP line...LOL...Funny how this morning after tossing and turning--my line that I see doesn't show up on my pic as good I would like it too...LOL....

I don't know how much I'll be on today--I will def be on tonite if my connection is good--I have piles and piles of clothes to fold and hang up and my dh is going to be super pissed at me if I don't get them done while he's gone this morning!!! LOL...

Luv and Babydust ladies!!
Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Morning Ladies!

Amanda wait a couple days and test again!

Remember - HCG doubles every 2 days ;)

I took my first bump picture today, but obviously there's no bump yet, just my gut. But I am 5 weeks today, and I wanted to start a picture journal of my pregnancy!


----------



## waiting2012

took these a bit ago...Do you realize how hard it is to hold your pee???? LOL....


----------



## TandA08

Yaaaay Stephanie! I can really see those lines!


----------



## TandA08

K, I gotta run to the ranch and haul a horse for one of the ladies, I'll be gone most of the day, but should be back later!

:hugs: everyone!!


----------



## waiting2012

Wasn't sure about the equate...I mean--blue dye...sucks...and doesn't photograph well...Seems like in the pic, it's not showing as "thick" as it is on the test....I think I'm going to print a pic off of the def positive, and put it in a card for the dh...:thumbup: there is def. no denying that line...LOL


----------



## TandA08

That would be a great way to tell DH for your anniversary!

We just got back from the ranch, it went much smoother than I anticipated - whew!


----------



## waiting2012

I closed my computer but didn't shut it down...Seems I've been connected and online the whole time! LOL...It does that way at work too...I have no problem with staying connected except for when the phone rings...LOL

So glad that all went good!

I feel like someone punched my left boob and left ovary...LOL...Not cramping just a bit of tugging that everyone seems to describe on the left..seems the left is usually where I feel it the most...Must be a "lefty"...LOL...

AS LONG as I don't feel tugging no both sides--I def don't want to think about what that would mean...LOL....


----------



## TandA08

Just gotta keep thinking those positive thoughts Stephanie!!

I've got about an hour before I have to leave again to go feed the horses. Just wanted to check in really quick. :)

DH and I did some errands and grocery shopping, he's working in the garage and I was cleaning house. We have a couple friends coming over for dinner tonight. MMM meatloaf and potatoes and carrots! DH says I make the best meatloaf ever! And if you've ever had his mum's you'd agree, LOL.


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'mmmmmmmm back!!
..Well I will be in a minute, gonna go make myself a cup of tea. I'm starving!!
When I return i'll respond to everything i've missed :)


----------



## waiting2012

Been doing laundry..Got most of it done..Still a lot more to do!! UGH..Will it ever end????

LOL.... 

Ok, so I broke down and sent this to my dh's email...(which went to his phone too:winkwink:)



Amanda--how ya feeling???

Tanya--cold shoulder has always worked for me...at least it gets him to thinking about what he did...LOL....

I've got to see what the dh wants...I was going to fix the okra and corn nuggests to go with supper :)

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie

Amanda--I will be back shortly... :thumbup:

Jenn--Are you home YET???? LOL


----------



## AmandaBaby

Stephanie, I can definitely see the lines on your tests!! Yay :D What a crazy dream though hahaha.

Tanya - I will definitely keep testing :D I'm starting to feel quite positive, hope i'm not just getting my hopes up though. But, at the same time, of course i'm gonna get my hopes up. I don't think it's possible for them to not be up haha. If AF does arrive, then i'll be disappointed either way but until then (and hopefully it doesn't come) I'm just gonna remain positive :D I think that's a great idea taking bump pictures now, would be great to see it progress!! I wanna see them :) haha.

Don't think i'm gonna test again until Tuesday because if I was 9 DPO yesterday then Tuesday would make me 12 DPO and it would be 4 days since possible ovulation. Is that long enough?

OH!!!!! And my temp went back up today, only by .1 to 36.7 but anything above 36.6 is fine with me :D hahaha


----------



## waiting2012

LOL...Amanda...Don't stress--I won't be gone too long :winkwink:

LOVE YA DEAR....


----------



## waiting2012

YAY the temp is climbing!!! GREAT NEWS...back in a few!!!! Get you something to eat--you need it!!! (Drinking just Tea--is not enough nourishment!!)


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awe Stephanie, that is adorable!! :D 
I'm actually feeling quite sick this morning, like hunger nausea and got a bit of a headache too. Cramping is sticking around also...
How are you today? :D


----------



## AmandaBaby

I feel way too sick to eat though :(
Once I drink this tea, it'll put a lining on my stomach so I can eat something decent.
It'll also help my ability with getting in the shower without passing out. Hahahahahahah :)


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm gonna go have a shower so I will be back in a few minutes :D


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm back, where is everyone? Haha.


----------



## waiting2012

:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

So nauseas, before you eat; dizzy, still cramping....I'm going to say it cause I wouldn't say if I didn't think it was true! You've got to be PREGGO!!:happydance: 
Dealing with a bit of nausea today but only after I ate my lunch...Thirsty as all get out..and hate to say it because it's AWEFUL habit of mine and I was going to start weening myself off--after my last 5 or 6 cigs today--DIZZY! Like room spinning dizzy! Ok...I have one cig left...After that one--I'm going to do my darndest to say no more!! When I was pg with Adrian--I smoked through the first 3 months because the ob/gyn said it would be more harmful to just quit cold turkey since I've been a smoker for sooo long...With Wesley--smoking literally made me sick to my stomach..and thinking back I think it started with dizziness then too, but I was in such denial and a bad relationship--pregnancy was the last thing on my mind--didn't finally take an hpt till I missed my 2nd period!!

I guess the only reason I haven't quit is because I know if I m/c again, I'm going to need something--and I don't drink when I'm depressed and I don't do anything else either....LOL......

Tanya was out at the ranch, but said "Yay!" when I told her about your temp going up still!!

I'm so tickled about it...:happydance::happydance::happydance:

And so sorry about not being here...I had to fix the okra, mashed potatoes and corn nuggets for supper, and then got sadled with making the gravy since the dh made the chicken fried steaks...


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies! Wow I missed about today and yesterday. Stephanie, can definitely see that line - Congrats!!

Amanda, hang in there and good luck!

Steph and tanda, be sure to monitor that shoulder pain because that is a symptom of ectopic. Not to scare you, but something to be aware of and watch. 

Afm, still no AF, still just light pinkish brown spotting. 1 day late. Bfn this morning. Temp was sky high this morning but discarding it because I am sick - 100 degree fever, swollen tonsils, sinusitis etc. Yucky. Still just waiting for red flow or a bfp and trying to be patient.


----------



## waiting2012

DaisyQ said:


> Hi ladies! Wow I missed about today and yesterday. Stephanie, can definitely see that line - Congrats!!
> 
> Amanda, hang in there and good luck!
> 
> Steph and tanda, be sure to monitor that shoulder pain because that is a symptom of ectopic. Not to scare you, but something to be aware of and watch.
> 
> Afm, still no AF, still just light pinkish brown spotting. 1 day late. Bfn this morning. Temp was sky high this morning but discarding it because I am sick - 100 degree fever, swollen tonsils, sinusitis etc. Yucky. Still just waiting for red flow or a bfp and trying to be patient.

So sorry to hear about you being sick! I hope you feel better soon!! That has got to reek havoc on trying to temp!!! 
And the spotting....UGH....so sorry to hear it's still there....Maybe your days were miscalculated??? Maybe you aren't as close to AF as thought...My cycles have been anywhere from 28 to 36 days!... I always calculate the next AF showing by day 28--but with O'ing falling anywhere in there with the earliest possible times to the latest possible times... If no red flow starts--keep testing!!

Thanks too for the heads up about the shoulder pain...Ya' know after mentioning it yesterday--it never occurred to me that it doesn't hurt right now or hasn't all day...The dh massaged that area last night and when he got around my rib cage it was still sore too...I actually noticed too that it's more sore on the side where my gall bladder was removed--the other side (left side) is tender but bearable...LOL......

I figure its just the hormones relaxing all those muscles...LOL...

Much Luv Hun! and I truely hope you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

waiting2012 said:


> So nauseas, before you eat; dizzy, still cramping....I'm going to say it cause I wouldn't say if I didn't think it was true! You've got to be PREGGO!!:happydance:
> Dealing with a bit of nausea today but only after I ate my lunch...Thirsty as all get out..and hate to say it because it's AWEFUL habit of mine and I was going to start weening myself off--after my last 5 or 6 cigs today--DIZZY! Like room spinning dizzy! Ok...I have one cig left...After that one--I'm going to do my darndest to say no more!! When I was pg with Adrian--I smoked through the first 3 months because the ob/gyn said it would be more harmful to just quit cold turkey since I've been a smoker for sooo long...With Wesley--smoking literally made me sick to my stomach..and thinking back I think it started with dizziness then too, but I was in such denial and a bad relationship--pregnancy was the last thing on my mind--didn't finally take an hpt till I missed my 2nd period!!
> 
> I guess the only reason I haven't quit is because I know if I m/c again, I'm going to need something--and I don't drink when I'm depressed and I don't do anything else either....LOL......
> 
> Tanya was out at the ranch, but said "Yay!" when I told her about your temp going up still!!
> 
> I'm so tickled about it...:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And so sorry about not being here...I had to fix the okra, mashed potatoes and corn nuggets for supper, and then got sadled with making the gravy since the dh made the chicken fried steaks...

Your back :happydance: hahaha.

I so hope it's because i'm preggo!! I was looking at my sisters facebook before and at all the pictures she has of her son and it really made me realise, like even more, that I cannot wait to be a mum!!!!!!
Hope your not feeling too nauseous! 
I have heard that quitting "cold turkey" can be more harmful to the baby. Just remember though that if cravings or whatever get too much, we can be your "something" :D Oh and, your not going to MC again! This baby will STICK :D 
Tell Tanya I said thanks for her "Yay" haha :D I so hope it keeps rising and STAYS UP!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

I need to pee >.< hahahahahahaha.
I just went half an hour ago!!!!!
lets hope this is a good sign :D


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> I need to pee >.< hahahahahahaha.
> I just went half an hour ago!!!!!
> lets hope this is a good sign :D

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

The dh was actually upset with me because I kept him up this am...LOL...He said, "you came to bed, got up, back to bed, then back up..." I told him, I had to pee, couldn't get comfortable and when I did finally get comfortable, had to pee again!!! LOL.... I didn't finally go to bed till 1:30am, back up off and on till 6:30am...I can feel my lids getting droopy, but I still HAVE laundry to get put in the dryer and washer...Plus my sheets are in the wash...LOL


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hahahahaha aweeeee!!
What did DH say about the picture you sent him?
I've got so much laundry to get to, i've been putting it off :(
Actually, I have so much to do today in general!! So much to plan for our engagement party and because i'm making the cupcakes for it (approx 90!!) I need to make a few today to see how they turn out (I'm not exactly the best cook haha).
And, to top it off, my printer won't print on our invitation envelopes because they are too big. GRR!!
I forgot.. And I have more grocery shopping to do haha.
It's 11.10am, the day feels like it's over!! :(


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Hahahahaha aweeeee!!
> What did DH say about the picture you sent him?
> I've got so much laundry to get to, i've been putting it off :(
> Actually, I have so much to do today in general!! So much to plan for our engagement party and because i'm making the cupcakes for it (approx 90!!) I need to make a few today to see how they turn out (I'm not exactly the best cook haha).
> And, to top it off, my printer won't print on our invitation envelopes because they are too big. GRR!!
> I forgot.. And I have more grocery shopping to do haha.
> It's 11.10am, the day feels like it's over!! :(

Girl are you CRAZY!!!????:wacko: I thought I went nuts making 24 for my dd's birthday party!!!LOL...

Well, at first the dh wouldn't pull his email up, so I did it for him--I knew it got sent to his phone too because he gets email alerts to his phone...He made some jackass comment "why do you want to get pg so bad, you'll just lose it"....That hurt :cry: but I think that is his way of building up that wall so he doesn't get hurt if it does happen......He seems to have let loose a little bit now though...He is enjoying the preggo ta-ta's...But I think I did mention he's a boob man already...:haha:

How is your oh doing?


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hahaha yep, 90!! :|
A little bit concerned hahahahaha.
Well, we're inviting 90, i'm kinda hoping that people pull out though so I don't have to make as many hahahahahahaha, i'm so mean!!
I'm gonna make them and freeze them though the week of the party and then ice them on the day of the party :) Gonna have to buy some containers though because I don't know how else i'm gonna get them to the venue!! It's about a 30 minute drive away lol.
Aweee, silly men!! Hopefully when you get a bit further along he'll start to realise that this one is sticking around :) 
My OH is good, everytime I whinge to him about how it's not happening he always says that it will happen soon, he's quite supportive which is good but that's not exactly what I wanna hear. Actually, I don't really know what I wanna hear. I just want it to happen.
I was talking to my mum yesterday and I was saying that the whole TTC journey is such a bloody mind f**k!!!!! :| I think it's really something that can set you over the edge!! yet some people will never know the drama!! Does that make sense? :S lol


----------



## waiting2012

When I see or hear about this person or that person who WASN'T ttc get pg and go on to have an uncomplicated pregnancy--I think Darn It! Why couldn't it be me??? I know it's not the right attitude to have, and it was something that kept me from being close to my dh...I guess when I went on my Walk to Emmaus and let go of all the guilt, fear, and shame I had in all areas of my life--I got a better handle things, and I actually felt closer to the dh...It was really weird too cause I ended up O'ing while I was on my "walk" and then this month came....I was telling Tanya that I just realized that I threw out a perfectly good pair of maternity pants because I didn't want the reminder hanging there staring me in the face! :dohh:

It's good to let that stress go...Don't keep it in--it will eat you up inside! I didn't have friends to talk to that understood, coworkers didn't understand, the dh didn't understand...Now you have us and your mom!!:thumbup:

Oh, so sorry to hear about the printer too! It will suck to have to hand write out 90 invitations!! :nope: We didn't have a big wedding--just a courthouse to-do....To think tomorrow--will be 11 years that we've married....Man how time flies!!

And its soo good to hear that the OH is soooo supportive!! You deserve it!!


----------



## waiting2012

Joanne-(TTC Member here) has her own TTC website that she just set up...There is a CHAT ROOM!!! Was just talking to her on it...IT's soo cool to be able to chat "live"...

Here is her link: ebuybaby.webs.com 
She's still tweeking it a bit, but it looks awesome all together so far...I just thought how cool it would be if we knew we were on here--that we could actually talk without having to "refresh" every time we posted...LOL...Let me know what ya'll think!

Luv, Stephanie

It's about 9:30 here and I'm beat....

Talk to you after church tomorrow for sure!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## JoanneBirnie

waiting2012 said:


> Joanne-(TTC Member here) has her own TTC website that she just set up...There is a CHAT ROOM!!! Was just talking to her on it...IT's soo cool to be able to chat "live"...
> 
> Here is her link: ebuybaby.webs.com
> She's still tweeking it a bit, but it looks awesome all together so far...I just thought how cool it would be if we knew we were on here--that we could actually talk without having to "refresh" every time we posted...LOL...Let me know what ya'll think!
> 
> Luv, Stephanie
> 
> It's about 9:30 here and I'm beat....
> 
> Talk to you after church tomorrow for sure!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

https://ebuybaby.webs.com/


----------



## waiting2012

I'm going to get onto bed...We have church and sunday school in the AM, and it's my anniversary!!! YaY...We get to light the first Advent candle too...I can't wait!!! I was so surprised when the pastor called and asked if we would be the first family to do it!!

My nauseasness has really picked up too--probably from being sooo tired...Running today on about a few hours of sleep:sleep:

Talk to you soon!!!

Luv, Stephanie

**Ps saw your post about maybe seeing a line on your FRE.... WOOOHOOOO!! I bet it will be dark in a day or so!!!!**:happydance::happydance:


----------



## calebsmom06

Whhhheeeewww and to think I was almost caught up reading yesterday then all these pages added for todays hahahahaha I just finished reading everyones updates. Sorry this weekend is a very busy weekend for me at work yesterday I did have to do some lifting but not to much our black friday was not as "big" as last year so I was able to find help most of the time when I needed it. I think God was looking out for me cause last year it was PACKED! And then today I went in to work and just got offright now (another 12 hour day, at least it wasnt as many hours as yesterday) I am looking forward to Tuesday:) (my doc appointment is at 8 am) 

Yesterday I saw you all were talking about (*)(*) and I just want to say that mine have been so heavy! They hurt but only when touched like a bruise originally started with just the sides but now it is all over. My nipples are always hard it gets kinda annoying.

Amanda-good luck with the testing I cant wait to see your next picture, its looking like you are there! I am soooo hapy for you! And what a challenge to do 90 cupcakes. By the end you will probally be asking yourself what you were thinking lol ( I know thats what I do when I put myself into time consuming projects that seem to never end)

Stephanie-your test looks great! Hoping that your hubby comes around more. I think once the line is really dark and you see the doc he will be much more supportive, if he was happy the times before the miscarriage that is him just trying to not get his hopes up because he is afraid of getting hurt again. Maybe you should talk to him and just let him know that it hurts you when he says those things to you. 

Tanya-The baby bump picture is awesome! I want to do one once each month up until 7 months and then every 2 weeks from there. It is never to early to start. Those are memories:) And just think about how you will get to show him/her when they are older:)

ANyways- how has everyone been today? I wont be on long again today as I am super sleepy but hopefully Tomorrow or monday my schedule will slow down a bit. Lord willing


----------



## AmandaBaby

Sorry I was a bit MIA this afternoon! Baked some cupcakes - which did not turn out fantastically lol and then went to my sister to babysit my nephew with my mum!! Just about to head to bed now, so tired and I can't wait to check my temp in the morning. 4 Days left until I'm gonna do another hot too :D

Xxx

PS. This whole needing to pee thing is getting rediculous!!! But I love it hahaha


----------



## waiting2012

Just a quick check in...

fatigue and having to pee--ain't it great!!

For me--SUPER sore nipples, feels like someone is grabbing my boob--ugh--that invisible hand syndrome! LOL...Nauseas has struck..and sex sucks right now...explain later..LOL...

got to get ready for church, etc...

Back later! Love ya!


----------



## TandA08

Morning Ladies!!!!

I have a feeling I won't be on much today if DH decides he needs the computer, but he's still in bed right now, so I have some time!

We had a good dinner last night with a couple friends over. Food was so yummy that there weren't even any leftovers!!!

I'm feeling kinda achey this morning, I didn't sleep well, so I'll probably just nap most of today.

Amanda - I'll post my bump pic for ya! But like I said, there's not really anything to see yet, lol.

Jenn - good to see you back! Glad you made it through work - those are some seriously long shifts!!

Stephanie - what a cute way to tell DH! I love it! Stupid men though they aren't very good at showing their excitement and they are NOT very sensitive when they need to be. I had a rough day yesterday with my DH - even after dinner. Ugh! Oh and Happy Anniversary!!!
 



Attached Files:







11-26-11 5wks 125lbs.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww the pic is so cute. I haven't had any nausea yet, when does it normally start? I didn't have it with my boys though either but I was thinking hmmmm maybe if I'm pre with a girl I will:-! The only symptom I've had is my face breaking out a bit. I had a dream last night that I had twins one boy and one girl! Wouldn't that be awesome well I have to get ready for work now....I'll be off at 8


----------



## TandA08

Hey Jenn, as for the nausea, every woman is different, but they say that actual morning sickness usually doesn't start until the 6th week.


----------



## TandA08

Ladies, I'm beginning to worry....

I am having ever so slight, extremely mild, cramping. Which, that in itself wouldn't bother me, except twice now when I've peed, I've noticed a teeny tiny bit of barely pink on the toilet paper after wiping. I've had pretty constant CM, that's been consistently clear or white. This time it's ever so faintly not white, just a tinge of pinkish to it. I KNOW it could be perfectly normal, but being only 5 weeks along, and with a previous MC, I can't ease my mind on this one!


----------



## calebsmom06

Maybe you should go to the er and have them check u to ease your mind. I'd be scared to and with the doc closed today even more. Did this happen with your miscarriage u had


----------



## calebsmom06

Im extremely Moody today. I got mad because my hubby's sis came over and then decided to use my 22 dollar steak to make Carne guisada...I mean really u use cheap stew meatfor that not my damn steak....ugh and I know I am probally taking it overboard but I was really looking forward tobmaking those for dinner tonight


----------



## TandA08

Whew, Jenn, I am so glad I'm not the only one that is moody! I got pissy over small stuff yesterday too!!

As for my cramping, it's gone, I think maybe it was just bloating and pressure. With my MC I had severe cramping, and spotting/bleeding. I'm just overreacting to everything...


----------



## calebsmom06

Its normal especially after having a miscarriage to worry about every little thing. I'm thinking about taking off early from work today. Ivthink I've been working to much lol. Where is everyone. At today. I've actually bee able to get on with my phone today since I'm not extremely busy


----------



## TandA08

I'm here still!

Stephanie is probably still at church or doing family/anniversary stuff! And I'm sure it's night time for Amanda.


----------



## waiting2012

First of all...Yes the dh is already warmed up to the idea of me being pg...:happydance: I think our bd'ing that has gone to pot--has been proof enough for him! :haha::rofl: Ok, I don't know how ya'lls sex lives have been:blush: but until friday night and this morning--no sex--I was either too tired, too crampy, or whatever.. Well friday night--the dh thought I was so wet because I was just really into it--UMMM..NO...It was too wet!:blush:, then this am for our anniversary romp...It was TOO wet...He couldn't even do his thing because 1. it was taking FOREVER--I finally looked at him and said, "I have to get up and get dressed"...When my phone's alarm went off twice and the poor guy just wasn't "getting it done"....I was like, "Sorry dear...:haha:" I felt so bad but for once he was ok with it! LOL...It's like it took us back to when I was pregnant with Adrian.... He enjoyed the sex, but I just couldn't ever get into it...

And the m/s thing--yes, m/s usually starts at 6wks but what most books don't tell you is that with each pregnancy sx come earlier and the nausea that women feel in the early 3rd-5th weeks is due to the sudden rise in estrogen and progesterone...I don't care as I welcome it but would prefer it to next time not happen while I'm sitting in church waiting to go up and light the Advent candle--which by the way went GREAT!!

Been having some dizziness--ok...I'm making that one happen...:blush: I'm trying to quit smoking:blush:... I wasn't going to get any more--but went to an ultralight so this can be my last pack...Not sure if I'm going to be able to just ween off them like I did with Adrian...My ob/gyn who delivered her--told me NOT to quit cold turkey as it would be harmful from the amount of time I have smoked (if you don't count pregnancies--about 15 years in all)...BUT man...ultralight-super ultralight...it doesn't seem to matter--dizzy!! With Wes--I would all out vomit... So I take the dizziness as a good sign.

The boobs are sore and like I said earlier--having that "invisible hand" syndrome...Feels like someone just reaches over and grabs my boob really hard..Of course it doesn't help that the husband is amused at how sensitive my nipples are!

Moodiness--check...I already warned my 11 year old that since she wanted to be a big sister so bad that she better behave herself as the 1st 3 months are major "B" time and that she shouldn't be surprised if I don't get "p*ssy" about everything she does....Her big thing now is telling us "NO" about everything...UGH...Preteens!!! I actually got p'ssed at a commercial last night--it was sooo annoying and couldn't find the remote...It was some Christmas commercial and some lady was singing on it--I wanted to chunk my shoe through the tv!:growlmad:

Tanya--as far as the pink tinged cm--that is normal early on..Your cervix is very sensitive. You might have this after sex or just from a growing uterus--as the embryo makes it home in the uterus--it's new little connections can cause a bit of spotting...I had bleeding with Adrian--I think I was around 8 or 9 weeks--we were staying at my mom and dad's in Kansas for a visit--I woke up and was gushing bright red blood and clots--went to the ER and they heard the hb--all was good. If you are resting--and it doesn't get heavier than just pink spotting--all should be ok--but I would call your doctor hun..He/she might want you to come on in and let them look. I know some doctors won't do anything until the 8th week as the most general rule of thumb is it is too early to really do anything...BUT I also agree with Jenn..Go to the ER, let them know what's going on--they can do an u/s--if all looks ok, you'll feel better!! I'm dreading the next 4 weeks myself...In the back of my mind I'm wondering when the other "shoe will fall"...I feel more pg this time then with any of my m/c's but its still there in the back of my mind--and not having had a baby in 10/11 years--I'm scared sh*tless! 

Jenn--dreams about twins???? How cool would that be! I had a really "off" dream last night--it wasn't as clear as the 2 nights prior, but kind of random...I think ya'll were in it but so were a bunch of people that I haven't seen in YEARS!! LOL...Don't worry about not having m/s!! I had it really early with my dd but it wasn't till later with Wesley...Part of me thinks "boy" then "girl"....can't smoke--"hmmm, boy???"....early m/s--"hmmm, girl???"....LOL...I know with my age--twins are possibility and my grandma's family had 2 sets of twins but no one has yet to have any on my mom's side again...:dohh: I don't want them...LOL...as nice as it sounds--I guess if that is what God intends--so be it, but I'd prefer He bestow that honor on someone else...:rofl:

Also, I love the pic Tanya!!! I was going to wear my x-massy dress for church today--looked in the mirror--I told the dh, "I look fat don't I???":dohh:, I ain't little--but I swear--the plaid on the bottom of that dress-made me look absolutely frumpy!!! :haha:..Opted instead for a pair of pants that is still a bit to big for me....a shirt that well...My boobs looked quite nice in...LOL...Not that having nice looking boobs in church is a big necessity but I didn't look "fat"...LOL...

Amanda: I hope you have better luck with your cupcakes! My son has made microwave brownies...Waiting to taste them...I'm going to put cherry frosting on them...ummmm....He wants to make a batch for our community Christmas program and he's trying the recipe out on us....The last time he made them he didn't use the cocoa and they were "blonde" brownies, they were pretty good too...

Well, gotto go pee now...Don't mind the peeing as long as I can go...I wonder how work will go tomorrow cause needing to pee is sometimes hard to do LOL...

If I didn't mention it already--but I'm sure I did cause Jenn is my friend on FB--just look up Stephanie Verner (profile pic has the 3 kids in it)...hit me up Amanda! Tanya--we got to get you on there!! I'm going to try setting up a facebook page for us! We can "chat" on there too if I remember to put my online status as available:dohh::thumbup:

Talk to ya'll later!! 
Luv and Hugs!
Stephanie

OH, yeah...4 weeks today!!!! YIPPEE....:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

I'm here! I'm here!! Got to pee, but I'm here!!! LOL


----------



## waiting2012

DON'T GO ANYWHERE LADIES...going to pee!!


----------



## waiting2012

if I lose my connection--I'll be back :winkwink:


----------



## TandA08

Stephanie, that has GOT to be the longest post you've ever typed on this thread! :rofl: And I am NOT complaining! I LOVE reading through your posts.

Thanks for the encouragement (both Stephanie and Jenn) about the crampy stuff earlier, I'm actually much better now. No spotting, no cramps. It's almost 1pm and I have done nothing but lay on the couch and rest, sleep, get on the computer a few times, eat, pee, rest, pee, eat, rest, pee. LMAO

Oh, and by the way, my boobs still hurt too!

I can't believe it's so late in the day already, before I know it, I'm gonna have to go to the ranch to feed....

Stephanie, glad your church event went so well today!

Well, I'll be back in a bit... I gotta pee again...


----------



## waiting2012

LOL.... I wrote such a long one cause I figured, no one's on and I might just venture to my fb page...LOL...That's ok!! Did you get my text tanya??? I sent that pic to my email...

My temp is 98.9 (97.9 axillary so you have to add a degree to it)...My feet are ice cold and I've got nearly a 99.0 temp at 3:05 Texas time...LOL...That's the progesterone...OH, OH, OH...(singing that :rofl:)


----------



## waiting2012

Let go hand!!! My left boob can't take anymore!!!!!!


----------



## TandA08

Hmm, no I haven't gotten any texts, let me restart my phone, it may be acting up....


----------



## TandA08

Nevermind, Yeah I got your text, I just didn't hear it LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya and I were texting last night while I was finishing the AWESOME dinner the dh started.... 

I'll let Tanya add her post with her baby names...But what about you--Amanda and Jenn??

I know it's premature to be thinking of names since I'm only 4 weeks, but I feel so positive about this one! (ok I felt positive about the others too but it just feels different!)

We have had Rosslyn Carol Ann (Verner) picked out for a girl for a while... Ross is Jason's uncle who with his aunt raised him after his folks got divorced. Carol is Jason's middle name (just like it looks) and is my father-in-laws name. Ann is for Latisha Ann (jason's sister who was hit by a car and died when she was 13)...

I like Jacob for a boy (biblical) and Carol for his middle name--Jason likes Theodore but only because I can't pronounce Teddy (comes out sounding like Titty)...:dohh:


----------



## TandA08

For us, if a girl will be Emma Rae, if boy it will be Cody Alan. Alan is DH's grandpa's name and also my youngest brother's middle name.

My baby room (thanks for the idea Stephanie) will be a baby's country barn theme! DH and I had already discussed putting up twinkle lights (like the white xmas lights) around the room for a "nightlight" and nursing light. Do that with the already "country blue" paint. Stephanie said to add red bandanas and horses for a boy, and for a girl she said to do a country quilt. (Green and pink were suggested, but I'm not a fan of pink. Purple is my favorite color, so I'd probably do lavender and light green colors)


----------



## TandA08

Stephanie - like this?
 



Attached Files:







Stephanie baby room.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TandA08

Or this?

https://www.baby.binder724studio.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/polka-dot-baby-bedding.gif
 



Attached Files:







polka-dot-baby-bedding 2.gif
File size: 104 KB
Views: 2


----------



## waiting2012

I just sent ya a text Tanya! I can picture it! I have seen a quilt baby set for a girl with the lavendar and green--I just can't think where I saw it though...LOL..It would be neat if you could have someone make it for you though! Maybe pick out your own fabric! (Unless you can sew--I can't for the life of me!)


----------



## waiting2012

Yep the first one Tanya...Adrian said that's what the bedding and stuff looked like in her dream...Like I said in my text--her room is pink and purple (Hannah Montana)..We do have lots of pink paint left! she said we split the room and they shared a dresser....I think its wierd that she was having the dreams of a new baby before me...Kind of like when you have that "weird granny" that tells you-you are pregnant before you know...LOL


----------



## calebsmom06

For a girl the name will be Arianna and maybe Zaelyn as the middle name and for a boy we are jot really sure yet. I was actaully thinking about Jakob also Steph but really indecisive when it comes to the boys name


----------



## waiting2012

I thought this was cute!


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> I thought this was cute!
> View attachment 302804

Yup that'd be my little boy's room.... here's what I found for 2 options for a girl:
 



Attached Files:







beyond-bedding - girl.jpg
File size: 202.3 KB
Views: 1









beyond-bedding - girl pony 2.jpg
File size: 173.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TandA08

Alright, I gotta get dressed and get my butt to the ranch to take care of the horses. See ya ladies later!

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I think I like the top one best and the second fav is the one that used the old barnwood for the walls!


----------



## TandA08

I like those too!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Tanya, glad to hear the tinges of pink have stopped. I can imagine how scary it would have been to see!! Stephanie, I was too excited that your pregnant that I forgot to say, happy anniversary!! :) Jenn hope you've taken some time off work, don't do too many long hours :)
As for be, I wish I could say that the reason I nearly cried in subway because my 6 inch sub was barely only 5 inches, is because I'm pregnant but I think the real reason is, is that I'm so depressed because I'm 99% sure F is on its way!! Temp dropped to 36.5 today which is below my coerline and the cramping I'm having today is basically AF cramps... I must be 13 dpo Whig means she will probably arrive tomorrow...
I'm so incredibly upset I just wanna go home and cry. I'm actually surprised I haven't cried yet. I feel like I've hit my toll, I can't stand his anymore :( we bd'd at the right time so I just don't understand why it isn't happening for us yet. Next month will be our 4Th month rt. Since our MC. The nurse said that it can take people a year to conceive after a mc nut I just thought it would happen sooner!!
Well..
it was a good run but this month is basically over for us :(
Next month will also be our 7th month ttc in total...


----------



## waiting2012

I'm so sorry for your temp dip...Honey don't please count yourself out till it happens! We will still be here for you!! 
I wish I could reach through the computer and give you the biggest HUG ever!!!! 

Your emotions, the cramping, the nausea--sounds too much like pg...What dpo does FF have you on?? I don't remember....

Going to look at your chart..Not that I'll be able to tell much from it but I will look!!!

LUV YOU SWEETIE!!!

Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

ok, I was going to look at your chart Amanda--but I need a link to it..LOL...If your on soon...send me the link! I'll take a look.... : )

HUGE:hugs:!!!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Amanda- dont feel bad yet, remember you are not out yet! Did you test this morning? In God's time it will happen. I had a miscarriage in October and here I am November and preg. again so dont let what the doc said about it taking a year get you down. Everyone is different, only God knows his plan for you.

Steph & Amanda- I love your crib pics! I am going to start looking at some myself:)


I did not take off work early today like I was wanting I decided to save it for tomorrow since I will be off on Tuesday. My first doc. appointment is Tuesday:)


----------



## AmandaBaby

Thank you both.
Stephanie, I'm on wither 11 or 13 dpo today. Ff said i ovulated later so on my chart it will have 11 dpo. Interested to see if af arrives tomorrow coz that will mean i either have a short LP or i ovulated when i thought i did. Gosh inwould just love to not get af, test on Thursday and get a bfp!! Ahh :( 
Was supposed to goto dinner with a friend tonight but i cancelled, i know she would cheer me up but all i wanna do is cry. I feel so let down.
I will post my chart in a few hours when i finish work/get home and reply to all thenothernposta then :)


----------



## AmandaBaby

YOUR KIDDING!!


I was just about to get in the shower when I decided to do another test with an FRER..
I'm really not sure but I actually feel like I can see a line. It's soooooooooo light though that it's barely visible and i'm holding a light up to see it, I know you shouldnt do that but I did that with the other one I took and couldn't see a thing. It's been passed the 3 minute mark but i'm gonna go and have my shower and see if it develops more when I come back. Fingers crossed i'm not just hoping so much to see a line that it's making me crazy!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Here's a picture.
I think I might just be seeing things but then I don't know.
When I did the test, I only had a bit of pee. Grr I wish I had of waited >.<
Let me know what you girls think, if you can see something or if i'm just nuts.
I guess we will see if AF arrives tomorrow.
Pleaseeeeeee go away witch!! 
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2011-11-28 at 7.09.11 PM.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just had another look at the test with my torch app and I swear I can see something!!
It's so light though!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Bloody hell! Hahahahaha.
The one time I really wish we weren't separated by time difference!!! LOL!
I just edited this picture (same test) without inverting it because apparently it can show the indent. Anyway, I see the line even more now!

COULD THIS BE IT!!!!?????!!!!????!!!!?????
 



Attached Files:







pinkHPT.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AmandaBaby

Me again haha :)
Just wanted to make sure I wasn't creating lines.
I've added a tweaked picture of my first FRER test that I did on Saturday just so we can see that there clearly was nothing there then 

First is from Saturday, second is again from today (same test as above)

xxx
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2011-11-28 at 9.08.07 PM.png
File size: 91.9 KB
Views: 2









pinkHPT.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## waiting2012

Yay!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I think that is a Big Congratulations are in order!!!!

WOOHOOO!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda, I'm sooooo super stoked for you!!!!! God has answered prayers!!

I wish I could report such "great" news...and I only have a minute because I need to get my dd up for school and head onto work...

I was curious and took my last hpt last night--
Sadly it was :bfn: Nothing after an hour, nothing on it this am...Just :bfn:....
I sit here :cry: and why???? 3 of the greatest ladies I know got their :bfp:'s!! I got to be part of that! How cool is that! I got to be pg. with ya'll for what a week??? LOL... 

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
Ok, sorry attempt at trying to keep my chin up...I wasn't being sarcastic--don't take it as such--I am soo HAPPY that ya'll are pg! I wish you all H&H pregnancies!!!! My time came and went...My body obviously can't handle "it" anymore...So now I just sit back and wait for it to begin...I removed my posts on fb--that was soooo dumb! I just wanted to be excited for once...I figured God would let be excited for once.... :nope:

I did not sleep well...Up at 3, 4, and then when my alarm went off...I don't remember any weird dreams, just a restless sleep. My cp is still low to mid-firm and closed but my cm has gone to more 'dry' than wet now. and my boobs seem to have shrunk a bit... Maybe I was never pregnant to begin with..Maybe it was all in my head and now my body can let "go" of it and let the af flow...I don't know anymore...I'm tired. A part of me says to just enjoy what I have and another part of me just wants what everyone else has right now...

Well...gotto go, my dd needs to be gotten up for school and I need to get to work...

Love ya'll....Don't cry for me....Think of yourselves and those beautiful pregnancies you are going to have!!! The july and august 2012 fb page is still open--it needs some people on it!!:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Stephanie!!
I'v been sitting here refreshing the page for the last few hours hahahaha.
Reallyyyyyy!? So you see it? It isn't too thin? :| :D
Gahh I hope this is the beginning!!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Stephanie!
I'm so sorry. Your post just broke my heart :(
Is it possible that the test could have just been a dud?
I think you should do an FRER! Just in case.
I feel so awful now :(
Surely the test you took though was a dud!?
Sending lots of hugs your way :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AC1987

Congrats Amanda I hope that you get a more positive bfp!!


Stephanie I'm so sorry!!! :(:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Thank you AC1987.
I really hope Stephanies comes back too!!!!


----------



## TandA08

Amanda that's a line for sure!! Yaaay see I knew you'd join us!

Stephanie, I agree with Amanda, go get a FRER and test with FMU, you had more than one HPT that showed a positive, so maybe this one was no good. Praying for you!

:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Amanda! Congrats! I am soooo excited for you! I can def see the line on todays. You must have implanted at like 9dpo (thats when I did and started getting faint lines at I think 11dpo) So this seems to be the start of a great 9months. Time to put up your tickers:)

Steph- So sorry that you are sad right now, I agree with everyone,try and get a frer those are the only one I will use early on because they test at such a low HCG level. Dont give up yet. You know you are not out until AF arrives and ou could have had a dud today. We are all here for you and we will be staying here waiting for you either way. Keep your chin up and try again tomorrow. When was your AF due? Maybe call your doc?? They can do the blood pregnancy test


----------



## waiting2012

I don't think it was a dud..I wonder if the others were.... I appreciate ya'll trying to keep my spirits up. I just feel like I'm walking in a daze...I'm NOT changing my tickers...LOL...But I know the time will come when I need to..
I don't know if this "funk" I'm in is because of the test last night or because my body knows something and my mind is feeling it. :shrug::nope:... I'm trying to stay upbeat for work, but it's just there at the forefront.. Not bleeding or anything, not cramping today either. My left boob just itches a little, but shoot that doesn't mean a thing right now... I snapped at the dh when he asked what was wrong this am. He asked me "are you bleeding? are you cramping?" I just wanted to punch him. :growlmad: I chewed my dd's butt about "losing" her schedule planner that she needs for school when she accused me of losing it--come to find out she thought she left it in her locker... I might pick up a couple of $ tests on my lunch break..Trying to hold off going to the bathroom and not drinking anything...

I'm not sure, Jenn, when my AF is actually due...I figured today or yesterday. I did get that very +++ opk on the 17th and the 18th so if you go by that AF may not be due till thursday. I've always used the 13th as my O' day though...Everything seemed to coinscide with it not the 17th. My opk last night had 2 lines but it wasn't would be considered a +++ opk. 

I'll keep ya'll updated though...I appreciate it. I really think it was a chemical pg though. I can't afford the 7.00 or 8.00 for a FRE and I wont have time to drive all the way to Decatur to the clinic since Jason is getting the car during my lunch break. It's in God's hands now...But I don't feel very confident.


----------



## waiting2012

Going back to work...my break is over....
Thanks ladies..


----------



## TandA08

Hang in there Stephanie, we are all here for you!!

:hugs:

I'm not giving up hope for you yet!


----------



## waiting2012

When you have something to "hope" for...I just don't feel it. I'm not doubting God, that would mean I have lost faith. But hope...that's another story...Off to get a couple of the $ tests that I mentioned earlier. I had to break down and pee earlier..Couldn't hold it anymore...I went ahead and checked my cp--it still feels firm but kind of soft??? I think the opening is I think starting to "open"...:shrug::nope: I just want to feel as positive as ya'll are... But all I can do is be a downer...Like I said if anything should happen--I'll let ya'll know..I'll check some but I think it's time to just face the reality of what it is FOR what it is. I'll be sad, the dh will say "told you so", my dd will be upset, and my son--he doesn't have an opinion either way...SO life goes on...

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

My turn to say, "told you so"...







I am so STUPID...STUPID to think that ME--pregnant again.... after 10 years of trying m/c's, off the wall af's, hormones that when checked--come back fine. WHY should I think that I would be able to have another???? Ya know I almost didn't test again, I was going to wait till later this week but a post I saw where some women had gotten pretty convincing evaps--made me go hmmm.... WELL...it seems you can get both... Pretty convincing evaps AND B-F-N's that DON'T turn into evaps...

Amanda, I will stick around till I see that you are confident in that test you took...I really think you should be getting your :bfp: in the next day or so! I was ready to move onto the next month of trying if it didn't happen, but not really knowing whether it DID happen or whether I was just imagining it or not--is too painful. I don't ever want to pick up another hpt again. Like my dh told me last week--if your pregnant--you'll know after a few months and def in 9. He's right. Who am I kidding. 

I don't want to do this anymore. I don't want to worry about it, think about it, see commercials for it, hear about out it on a billboard or the radio. I want to be sane. I want to be everything my husband and kids need me to be and everything God wants me to be. I've never been a fan of rollercoasters and I def don't like this one. IT SUCKS. I have one hpt out in the car-can't throw it away as that would be a waste, but I can leave it in the car. I imagine things should "happen" within a few days. It was "fun" while it lasted. 

Sorry to be such a downer. Ya'll don't need me here raining on ya'lls parade, and I will try to be nothing but positive from here on out until ya'll are ready for the next adventure...

Much love, Stephanie


----------



## AC1987

So sorry about the bfn :(


----------



## TandA08

You have always been an encouragement for us, and I hope you stick around! We will be your strength when you need it, it's the least we can do for you in return for everything you offered to each of us!

Love you.


----------



## calebsmom06

So sorry steph, hoping that it is still there for you. I know things seem hard for you but just remember God has a plan for you. Just try not to think about things to much these next cycles and focus on you and your families and it may just happen. There are many people who try so so hard and obsess over it and get BFN after BFN and when they finally stop stressing over it is when they finally get there BFP. Maybe you need to relax a bit. We would love for you to stay here and continue to talk to you and support you but if you think it will just bring you down more right now then we all understand if you all need some time 'off'. Hope you start feeling better. You have been sucj great support for all off us and we all hope you do stay but as I said you need to do what is best for you. And you may not be out yet this month there is still a small glimmer of a chance....faith the size of a mustard seed can move mountains


----------



## waiting2012

Sure Amanda gets her :bfp:...After that...You guys need to keep my July and August 2012 Babies FB going or start ya'll a thread on the pregnancy board...I just don't think I'm going to keep on trying anymore. Probably going to start watching for I do ovulate so I can avoid bding during those times as to not have to keep going through this. I just can't keep going. I'm almost 38 years old. My son will be 17 in April, a senior in HS next year. I need to start preparing for the next level in my life I guess...Hopefully, the next baby to come in this house will be my grandchild. I'm done. When Jason gets done with school and is able to get a good oilfield job--and insurance--I'm having my tubes tied. I've decided. There will be no more wondering about it each month and facing the disappointment of :bfp:'s turning into :bfn:'s...

I have done what God intended me to do obviously and that is provide some sence of support to ladies to who need it most. I appreciate your kind words, the times we have texted. I hope this holiday season hold many treasured memories for you all. As for my family, we will have plenty to be thankful and blessed with as Jason will be done with the first part of his schooling in May. And why should I want to add a baby to our family??? I mean think about it...I'm half way to being able to do the things I want to do with out my kiddos having to tag along as they will be grown before long...I should be preparing for grandparenthood rather than trying to start over with a baby. 

Much Love Ladies...
Stephanie

**and no I haven't changed my tickers yet...I know I need to, but I don't know what to put...AF hasn't shown, not sure when it will...I figure when Amanda has her def. :bfp:, I'll just not be here anymore...**

It has been a pleasure to get to know you all. If you ever want to email me...you can email me at: [email protected]
I'm slow at responding as I don't check it everyday, but I will email back...


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awe Stephanie, 
You've been such a support to all the girls here, myself included and I think you've all taught us so much!! I'm gonna be so sad to see you leave but I hope we can still all stay in touch somehow. You've become a close friend that I would hate to never speak to you again. I'm so sorry about what you've gone through and your losses. Your duh a good hearted person, you don't deserve the pain!! I don't know if I'll be joining jenn and Tanya this month, I guess time will tell.. My temp dropped again this morning to 36.4 so I think the test may have been an evap :( gonna test again tonight and see.. Af didn't arrive today Whig is good so I guess I must only be 12 dpo, not 14. I would love to get a bfp but I think the odds are against me with my temp dropping :( gah I hate tww's.

Xx


----------



## TandA08

Stephanie, I will be sad to see you go, but as Jenn put it so perfectly, we understand. 

Definitely hope to keep in touch as all of us have become so close!

Love ya! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Awe Stephanie,
> You've been such a support to all the girls here, myself included and I think you've all taught us so much!! I'm gonna be so sad to see you leave but I hope we can still all stay in touch somehow. You've become a close friend that I would hate to never speak to you again. I'm so sorry about what you've gone through and your losses. Your duh a good hearted person, you don't deserve the pain!! I don't know if I'll be joining jenn and Tanya this month, I guess time will tell.. My temp dropped again this morning to 36.4 so I think the test may have been an evap :( gonna test again tonight and see.. Af didn't arrive today Whig is good so I guess I must only be 12 dpo, not 14. I would love to get a bfp but I think the odds are against me with my temp dropping :( gah I hate tww's.
> 
> Xx

So sorry to hear about your temp dip...If you want I can hang out with you... I won't be ttc next month or any month after, but I can stick with ya' for moral support, your own personal cheerleader...I can always root for you to get your BFP and you can root for me for AF to rear her head so I will know I'm not pg...Sounds contradictory doesn't???LOL...But whatever works right!...I told you I wasn't going anywhere until you got your BFP.


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww Steph. I would definetley love to keep in touch...text me anytime...any of you are welcome too. I would love to be able to keep in touch with everyone. And Amanda I'll be here right by your side also until u get your bfp


----------



## waiting2012

What is this crap??? I maybe either WAY off on my cycles or having a chem pg, and ya'll aren't online...:rofl:...Did I really depress you to the point you don't want to be online??? Seriously....
How ARE you ladies???? Don't let my being down get you down...Shit happens, seems to happen to me more than others (long story--you wouldn't believe the amount of crap that has happened to me in the past 5 or so years).....but I'm OK...
So far the following has been going on...
Took another test when I got home--the darn $ test showed a faint evap line about 3 hours after I took the stupid thing, so I did what I said I wouldn't do--I bought 2 more..I figure what the "H", right...test all day, everyday until the ole "B" shows...Maybe apply it as more science than checking for pg. Well anyhow the test I took when I got home--BFN--no surprise there--chunked the sucker in the trash-trash taken to the curb...Not even going to bother keeping them around. Oh, I have some in my journal I had started for TTC which will now become my "Not TTC" Journal...
Feeling a bit crampy this evening, I guess things are finally "getting" started. They are more on the left side than in the middle or the right and they don't "hurt" but I guess my being upset doesn't make them feel less noticable. The "girls" aka the (*)(*)s seem to be taking the brunt of a lot of it. They ache, then having stabbing pain in the left one on the outside, then itch. My cp is mid-low and feels closed for sure now--not sure what happened to earlier as it felt like it was a little open and it's softer but firm underneath. Why any of that matters, I don't know...It's not going to change anything, no one can do anything to fix it. 
But thanks again ladies. At least ya'll are allowing to lean on ya'll and express what is going on to you as I can't with anybody else and that makes it hard.
Luv Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Hope you ladies don't mind..I felt it better to go ahead and do it now...Going to run to the corner market...But I'll be back in the morning...

Love Ya'll...Stephanie


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm really sorry about what your going through Stephanie :(
I understand how you feel though, or somewhat anyway.
I've become so p'd off with this whole TWW crap :( Actually, the whole bloody process in general!! My temperature dropped again by .1 today so that sits me at 36.4 which is well and truly below my cover line, and to top it off, I went to the toilet after finishing work this afternoon and what do you know, brown spotting. Had it in small amounts since then.
Oh, and to top it off even more. That line I got on my test last night... It's an indent. Sigh!! Did another one a few minutes ago and BFN!! That's it for this month. I know that i'm technically not out until AF arrives. But it's coming, so i'm out!!! I'm so annoyed and upset. What i've also realised is that AF is really not what you need when your TTC. Not just because of the obvious, but because of the hormones! It's gut wrenching enough for AF to arrive when all you wanted was to be pregnant, but then to have the hormones as well, which lets face it, makes it even worse!!! I was so sure this month and I hate myself for letting myself get excited! I decided that i'm gonna try hard next month (Like I have every other bloody month) and if it doesn't give me BFN then come January, i'm not gonna try. Well, i'm still gonna make sure we do the deed around ovulation and i'll still test with OPK's and temp just so I can confirm ovulation, but the stressful parts like symptom spotting, putting the legs in the air, etc etc etc, not gonna really worry. Whatever happens, happens. Although I say that now and come January, i'll think i'm wasting the month, so i'll more than likely try just as bloody hard!!! 
I'm becoming bitter again as well, so many bloody people on facebook getting pregnant and not trying, far out!!! :( One of which, has now invited me to her baby shower in January... I've decided that if i'm not pregnant by next month, then i'm not going. I know that sounds mean, but I seriously just wouldn't be able to put myself through that, i'd be too emotional and would probably just end up crying. 
Anyway.. that's my little rant for now. I wish AF would hurry the hell up and arrive so we can get started on next month.

PS.. I fricking hate FRERs!!!! No more holding them up to the light for me. If I can't see a decent line from arms length away, i've decided to now class it as a BFN, saves myself from disappointment...


----------



## AC1987

Bfns certainly do suck Amanda!! I know last AF I couldn't stop testing,... even tested while I had AF JUST in case. :(


----------



## waiting2012

I'm sorry sweetie...I'm sticking by ya! I mean it!! I guess mother nature and/or God is really putting us both to the test!!! I decided since I'm going to stick around for ya until you get BFP, I would look and see what it says about me "O"ing around the 17th since that was the actual date of BFP OPK... Seems according to Countdown2pregnancy--I'm on CD 31 of a 33 day cycle and today is dpo 11--that I still have 2 days till AF... Whats worse--is I woke up this morning and my (*)(*)'s hurt soooo bad....decided to take a gander at one of cheapo test I bought last night--there's a F'ing spot where there "test" should be...It's not in the same place as the other tests I took that had lines--so I'm chalking it to may one or the other has evap lines reallllyyyy bad:shrug::shrug: Working on sending pics to my email right now and will try to get them loaded soon...I have to get in the shower and stuff...

I have only had light cramping, mostly on the left side....I was jittery yesterday--but--:blush: I ate a whole freakin box of chocolate covered cheeries for lunch with a mountain dew...:blush: didn't make me sick but I was jittery....LOL....What an idiot I am--I should have been pukin my guts up after eating that--but nope just the jitters...:rofl::rofl:...

Well I'm going to try and upload those pics...If I don't make it back this am--catch me at break! 

Don't throw the towel in yet! If I can't--you can't!!!!

Luv Ya!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

I think we've definitely been put to the test this month.
I'm still praying that you get a BFP Stephanie :) I know you've said your done, but i'm still hoping :hugs:
Can't wait to see your tests!! I'm either due tomorrow or the day after, I kinda think it would be funny if it arrived tomorrow, being Oh's birthday because I remember last year when I went off the pill, it took me about 3 months for a proper AF o arrive, it ended up arriving on the morning of OH's birthday so I think it's kind of ironic that although i've had really irregular cycles over the last year, that I could have AF arrive on the same date a year later.. If any of that makes sense. I don't think he would like it though, I think he's looking forward to a birthday romp seeing as we haven't done it in like, the last week! :haha:

Well, fingers crossed for a Christmas baby, or rather a new years baby, seeing as I would most likely find out around new years if I am or am not pregnant....


----------



## AmandaBaby

Uh,
So this is what just popped up on my FB news feed from the girl that has the same due month as me...

"April 2012 Could you come a little faster? Mummy can't wait to meet you my baby girl &#9829;"

My response, you ask..

"Dear 2012, it would be greatly appreciated if you could please kindly skip April next year. kthanks :("

posted 9 minutes after her post. Hmm coincidence much?
I think not. Hahahahaha.


:( :(


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just checked my cervix..
The verdict.. More brown spotting, it's low and open.
Greeeeeeaaaaaat..... :thumbup:

Uh, NOT!
Although, at least it's gonna start soon and I can get started on a new month...


----------



## TandA08

calebsmom06 said:


> Awwww Steph. I would definetley love to keep in touch...text me anytime...any of you are welcome too. I would love to be able to keep in touch with everyone. And Amanda I'll be here right by your side also until u get your bfp

Me too!! I'm here till Amanda gets her BFP!


----------



## TandA08

So, I just got to work this morning, I've been texting Stephanie, and I caught up on the posts here. Sorry I was away ladies...

I have to get some stuff done but I'll be back at my desk soon to check in!

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda...Honey...I am not going anywhere until you get your BFP come H*LL or high water!!!

I love you hun!! 

Told Tanya--I feel like a freaking psycho right now... I'm sure everyone else thinks so too... :wacko:

Posting the pics from this morning that I was sending before I went to work and will post the ones I sent to Tanya that are "tweeked"...BE HONEST...Cause this is some crazy sh*t going on...


----------



## waiting2012




----------



## waiting2012

I just can't get over this crap..this makes #3 of taking hpts--finding ++ and not being alone in "seeing" them...

I guess I will go by the +++ opk test... With it--this would be a 33 day cycle not a 28 day cycle as I'm late for that AF now...boobs are KILLING me today...The cold air, my bra, everything makes them hurt!! Feeling more nausea today too... Just texted Tanya that I'm going to take the hpt I have stashed in the car as I was hanging on to it... Dollar General brand so it's a different test...I wonder I will get on it????:shrug:

I'll post those pics...at lunch...

got to get back to work...my break is about over...:growlmad: ugh!!! 



Luv, Stephanie

Not changing sig but today would be cd 31 of 33 and dpo 11.....


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> Amanda...Honey...I am not going anywhere until you get your BFP come H*LL or high water!!!
> 
> I love you hun!!
> 
> Told Tanya--I feel like a freaking psycho right now... I'm sure everyone else thinks so too... :wacko:
> 
> Posting the pics from this morning that I was sending before I went to work and will post the ones I sent to Tanya that are "tweeked"...BE HONEST...Cause this is some crazy sh*t going on...
> 
> View attachment 303903
> 
> 
> View attachment 303904

Like I said, you're not a psycho, blame it on the stupid hormones. And any female reading this will agree. :haha:


----------



## TandA08

Last night I had a dream that I was at work and throwing up! Ugh, I hope that doesn't really happen. I mean, if I end up with ms, I'm sure I probably will, but ugh.....


----------



## waiting2012

Took this test after going back from my morning break...


----------



## waiting2012

I will be back on in a few minutes...Got to run get a couple of more hpts--going to take one in the morning...May give in and take another this evening...Read somewhere on line that Hcg will increase throughout the day at the beginning.... Seeing how what Tanya saw on my pic is showing up without being tweeked--and I had to tweek this am's..maybe there is something to that...

Luv,Stephanie

:flower:CD 31 of 33?? DPO 11???:flower:


----------



## TandA08

Well, when you sent the pic to my phone I could see the line better than I can see it from my computer! LOL

If you look straight across from the cross of the T is where the 2nd line is.


----------



## calebsmom06

I had a dream that I had twins, I was at the hospital and one was wearing a pick hat and one a blue hat. They were tiny! And it seemed like the little boy was very weak and it took forever for the nurses to help care for him. I was holing them the whole time as I never had a basinet to put them in. Kind of a weird dream.

Steph- did you get my text? Yes we all understand the curse of a womans hormones always seem to get the best of us sometimes:0 

Amanda- So sorry you have started spotting but your not out yet.

I had my first doc appointment today, it was alright I guess. They gave me 5 different boxes of prenatal vitamins to try and then said to pick which one I decide I want and they will call it in for me. Even gave me a coupon with them to so my co-pay will be less she said:) The chewables are disgusting! so 1 down 4 to go I wont touch the rest of that pack lol. Doc. couldnt feel anything yet but he said I am very early so its normal to not be able to 'feel' the pregnancy yet. I have an ultrasound on the 27th of December:) To bad I will be to early to tell the sex but I am just happy to be blessed with a little one. And we all will have that soon. You too Amanda & Steph your time will come if you choose to keep trying. Patience is a virtue


----------



## calebsmom06

I agree, the pic you txt me was clearer than that on the computer. Also, my preg test was not positive until 11dpo so do not give up:)


----------



## TandA08

Yay! How exciting for your first appointment! Bet you can't wait for your first u/s!! Mine is Dec 15th!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Thats awesome! Will you get a doc appointment and ultrasound that day? I cant wait to his his/her little feet and hands:) Just 4 more weeks:)


----------



## TandA08

It'll be my first appointment with the OB, so I'm assuming they will do an ultrasound that day. My first Dr appt was 2 weeks ago and all they did was take blood to check the HCG levels. And the OB doesn't want to see me until I'm 8 weeks, that's why I won't be there until Dec 15th.


----------



## calebsmom06

O ok, I had bloodwork last week but didnt really want to consider it my first appointment cause I didnt get to see the doc. That will be awesome to get to have your ultrasound on the first appointment. My doc said to have the u/s the 27th then have my appointment with him directly after with all the results. Cant wait for the rest of the gang to join!


----------



## TandA08

Oh, see, I saw my regular medical Dr and he ordered the blood work and had to get the insurance to authorize the referal to my OB. My first appt with the OB is on the 15th, and they do the ultrasounds right there in the same building, so I'm just assuming that I'll get that on the first appt. I'm guessing that's why they have me wait until 8 weeks.


----------



## waiting2012

Not sure ya'll see what Tanya sees in that pic above...LOL...But I can see it too...I tried taking pics outside of the test-cause I can see the line good then but it's super pale pink and now my very yellow pee has discolored the test background...I just hope either it's really a positive and that it will get dark enough so friday I can go to the clinic...

Man, this is going to be a rough few days...


----------



## calebsmom06

Yea cant wait to here how it goes for you:) Yea they do u/s in the same building as my doc too, also same place where I will give birth (it's a hospital) Doc. told me 7 1/2 lbs. is the cutoff for me. So whenever baby hits close to that mark he will induce because I had a very hard delivery with my first at 7 lb 13 oz and very easy second delivery at 7lb 5oz so I guess I will be about 37 or 38 weeks when I am ready.

Have you gained any weight yet? I have already gained 5 pounds! With my last 2 I lost weight early on and didnt start gaining until I was 4 months. I am shocked to be gaining already! Thinking it is either in my boobs which are already getting bigger or from this horrible constipation I have been having! What kind of symptoms have you had so far?


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww, Steph I did see it pretty clear when you text me and I can still see it on the computer but it was much clearer when I pulled it up on my phone


----------



## waiting2012

I got WAY behind!! Gotta let a girl catch up!! LOL...
Jenn...If I got it, it was buried under Tanya's....LOL...SORRY....I'll check for it...(in a minute...LOL)

I have other pics, but not sure...I know there is something there...:thumbup:

If I can get a nice dark :bfp: by friday--the clinic's will be for sure--they use the same cheap tests...I can get my u/s done that day as they use it to determine dates! OH...Man...

nauseated right now..probably my nerves...got me a lemon pie and key lime water...My heart is just "jumpy" right now...Those others HAD to be evaps! even my .88 special from Walmart--the lines are in different places! MAN! today's test pics have the lines showing were they should...Next time I'm shaking the boxes to make sure about inserts...LOL

And it's so great about your dr's appointments!! I can't wait for you to post u/s pics!!! 

We have got to get Tanya on FB!! even if we have to set you up ourselves!! :rofl:....

I have an appointment for the kids insurance on the 5th and it would be SUPER if I could get mine then!!! Got to have the clinic's "Yep your preggo paper first"....


----------



## waiting2012

going to post the other pics that may look better on the computer than on the phone...give me a sec


----------



## waiting2012

upside in my hand (2nd that I took upside down)-turned it though

"been awhile" (in other words it's a dry test for sure now)

outside in my car--with the sun shining through the back--I can see it--palest pink and thick....

Whatcha think???


----------



## waiting2012

HOW MUCH I LOVE YOU? :flower:

I do, I do, I do....

Stupid F'ing EVAPs toying with me like that!!!:growlmad:


----------



## calebsmom06

OK sounds good. Yea I cant wait. Tanda should have her u/s pics the 15th and then i will be shortly after on the 27th:) Have you all ever heard that the sex of a baby can also be determined by the shape of the babys head?? They say long and flat means girl and short and round means boy???? Interesting....so far all tests say I am going to have a girl and that would make me the happiest mother alive but of course another boy would be awesome too.


----------



## calebsmom06

First one I def. see the line. Your lucky to have that insurance though. No copays right?? Time for me to save up for the hospital stay and delivery:) Never thought Id be so happy about all that money!


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> OK sounds good. Yea I cant wait. Tanda should have her u/s pics the 15th and then i will be shortly after on the 27th:) Have you all ever heard that the sex of a baby can also be determined by the shape of the babys head?? They say long and flat means girl and short and round means boy???? Interesting....so far all tests say I am going to have a girl and that would make me the happiest mother alive but of course another boy would be awesome too.

Never heard that one....

And for your dream about twins!! I say better you then me...:rofl: Isn't that the second dream that you had like that????? Hmmm...One more and I'd say there is a super strong possibility!!


----------



## TandA08

:rofl: the one on my phone is still the easiest for me to see.

Love you too Steph!

Jenn, I have been weighing myself like every other day, and I'm bouncing back and forth within a pound or two. The difference could simply be bloating/constipation and whether it's AM weight or PM weight. Oddly enough I've noticed that my PM weights are less than my morning weights (I would have expected the opposite). But overall I haven't started gaining any. My boobs have definitely grown cause they now fill my bras, a FULL B cup instead of a barely B now :rofl: Yesterday I was constipated but I didn't realize it until today when I finally went. I thought to myself "whew, oh wait maybe THAT'S why I was feeling so bloated yesterday!" LOL


----------



## TandA08

Alright ladies, I'm off to lunch..... so I'll be away from my computer, but I still have my phone, lol... see ya in a bit.

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> First one I def. see the line. Your lucky to have that insurance though. No copays right?? Time for me to save up for the hospital stay and delivery:) Never thought Id be so happy about all that money!

Think you were asking me, Jenn...

First off! Thanks! It's so much better when your not going crazy by yourself! LOL

second...State insurance ain't the greatest--but its better than none...and yeah, no co pays... I know some people are against it--like I should be able to afford regular insurance, yadda-yadda...but with Jason in school we only live on my daycare salary. Wes gets SSI benefits because he is bipolar and after his 4th hospitalization for it--they told us to get him on it now. That basically covers the house payment...It frees up my paychecks to go to the electric, water and gas, plus fuel costs for the trips to Dallas for Adrian's appointments and Wichita Falls for Wes' not alone the trips taken to and from work...My tax dollars pay for it too, so I guess I shouldn't feel like such a "moocher" but I know that's how some feel about people on assistance...I only have until May...By June, Jason should have a good job and benefits with an oilfield company somewhere...


----------



## waiting2012

Texas does have a perinatal insurance available...It helps cover the cost of the delivery...I'll have to look it up, but I know I saw it somewhere...I don't think there is a limit to income for the pregnancy medicaid...Def worth checking into...
I don't want to think about the out of pocket expences it would be for a c-section...UGH...We saw Adrian's bill when she was born--over 20,000....


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> :rofl: the one on my phone is still the easiest for me to see.
> 
> Love you too Steph!
> 
> Jenn, I have been weighing myself like every other day, and I'm bouncing back and forth within a pound or two. The difference could simply be bloating/constipation and whether it's AM weight or PM weight. Oddly enough I've noticed that my PM weights are less than my morning weights (I would have expected the opposite). But overall I haven't started gaining any. My boobs have definitely grown cause they now fill my bras, a FULL B cup instead of a barely B now :rofl: Yesterday I was constipated but I didn't realize it until today when I finally went. I thought to myself "whew, oh wait maybe THAT'S why I was feeling so bloated yesterday!" LOL

Ya'll crack me up!! I don't have a sh*t problem...didn't with the dd, probably won't again if I am pg....IBS...a girl's best friend! :rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

Lol I have been horribly constipated for 2 weeks already! I bought apple juice today and hopefully that helps. @ Steph-really 20,000 wow! Thats alot. I know that most insurances have a cut off to where we only pay so much in co-pays and when it hits that mark they pay everything but I asked about it at the doc today and they are going to get me an estimate so I can start putting toward it. I want it out of the way asap! Really, are you saying in TEXAS that anyone that is pregnant can get on medicaid while preg. no matter what the income is in the family? As far as you getting state benefits, I have absolutley nothing against it. You are trying to better yourself and your husband is going to school and you will eventually be able to get off of it, now those who choose to keep their income at a certain limit just so they can get medicaid and food stamps and choose not to better themselves when they have the opportunity and ability to do so is a completly different story. If you know what I mean


----------



## waiting2012

B cup???? B cup??? I'd give anything to be a B cup!!! :rofl:....I was a DD after my dd and now I have plump granny boobs since losing weight...I just looked down my shirt--there are some lovely new stretch marks...Yay me...I BETTER be preggo!!!


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> Lol I have been horribly constipated for 2 weeks already! I bought apple juice today and hopefully that helps. @ Steph-really 20,000 wow! Thats alot. I know that most insurances have a cut off to where we only pay so much in co-pays and when it hits that mark they pay everything but I asked about it at the doc today and they are going to get me an estimate so I can start putting toward it. I want it out of the way asap! Really, are you saying in TEXAS that anyone that is pregnant can get on medicaid while preg. no matter what the income is in the family? As far as you getting state benefits, I have absolutley nothing against it. You are trying to better yourself and your husband is going to school and you will eventually be able to get off of it, now those who choose to keep their income at a certain limit just so they can get medicaid and food stamps and choose not to better themselves when they have the opportunity and ability to do so is a completly different story. If you know what I mean

Give me a few minutes, and I will check and see where I found it...I'm pretty sure there's no income range..I mean you can't be like millionaires and expect the state to pay for the birth of your child but...I do think you may qualify...I don't know what ya'll do for a living exactly and I wouldn't want you to post that on here...I'll see what I find..Give me a few...Be back!


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.hhsc.state.tx.us/medicaid/mc/proj/preg/preg.html

It's a program that can be expedited to...doesn't say there is a limit on the income. It was set up to make sure that all women who are pregnant have access to prenatal care.

Hope that helps..It's worth a try!!!

Might allow you to put money away for the baby's room and needs...


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok that would be awesome, I am pretty sure we probally wont qualify because we do have a very decent income. Hubby does government security and I do sales.


----------



## waiting2012

The worst they can tell ya, Jenn, is sorry you don't qualify...And the best thing---You do qualify...You won't know till you do the application which isn't much...You get your doctor to sign confirming the pregnancy..then take by the HHSC office...that simple...

I say give it try...:thumbup:


----------



## calebsmom06

Yea it is worth a try but I want to see what estimate they give me first. I mean if it is a huge amount of money that I will have to pay out of pocket then I will prob. see what they say but if it is a reasonable amount then I would rather that be there for someone who really needs it. Thank you for the link ill prob check into it next week when I am off


----------



## waiting2012

I understand that...Just something to keep in mind...:winkwink:

I tried to see if your text came through...for some reason it didn't...that's odd...that's not the first time either...LOL...and we live in the same state...LOL


----------



## calebsmom06

Well I guess thats dumb cell phones for you;) I was reading and it looks like it can be anywhere from 100-2000 which is about that I was expecting but guess I will find out next month:)


----------



## TandA08

I'm back I'm back! Jeesh go to lunch and come back to 2 pages to catch up on!! lol


----------



## calebsmom06

lol at least it wasnt 16 pages like me the other night lmao!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Better yet...Think of it...when Amanda wakes up!...

Man...Speaking of Amanda...We should all say a quick prayer for her...


Dear Lord, 
Our sister is crying out for you to lift her up, to lift her spirits, and her heart. She is needing that shred of light to guide her way to hope and peace. Lord, we ask that you shine that light on her and bless her. We ask that you bestow on her and her fiance the blessing of a new life. 

In Christ's Name, Amen

I really hope she's not out yet...IF I was so far off with my dates--maybe she is too! 

Keeping the hope alive for her!!


----------



## waiting2012

we need a "your welcome" button...LOL...


----------



## waiting2012

You know that "lovely pair of coconuts" song....Well I have some lovely blue veins on my boobies...LOL..now they really hurt...Yeah, I went to the can and played with them...No body was there to stop me...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

I have to go in like 7 minutes, but if all goes good--I will have connection when I get home...And just a heads up for wednesday--I have choir practice from 6:30-7:30....


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes there is still hope for Amanda. And my (*)(*) are always hurting too, not veiny yet though but damn sore and falling out of my c!


----------



## waiting2012

back to work ladies... talk to ya later!


----------



## TandA08

Very true Jenn - you had A TON of reading to do!!!

Steph thanks for the prayer for Amanda, we definitely are praying for her!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yep but all 3 of you were on at the same time just talkin away lol:) Getting ready to go pick up my 5 year old from school. 3pm came fast today! Why does the day seem to go by so much faster when it is your day off:( Blah!


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, we were pretty chatty that day, lol.

Don't you hate it when your days off go by fast and days you work drag by!? I still have 2 more hours before I get off work.... ugh... I am sooo tired of working!

I wanna be a stay at home mom already!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

ME TOOOO! just picked up my lil man and made cookies n cream ice cream with bananas cool whip and cheries for snack lol not a usual haha but he is lovin it just as much as me.


----------



## TandA08

YUM!!! Makin me jealous over here, lol.

I'm just about to go outside for my second walk. Be back in a few minutes...


----------



## calebsmom06

Cool. Its great to walk! I always walk to the school to pick up my son since its pretty close and then will have another walk with hubby this evening, especially since I have already gained. And I dont usually eat sweets either but today when my son asked for ice cream I just had to have some too....


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, I've started walking on both of my breaks at work. It's only a 3/4mile loop, but doing that twice a day is better than nothing. Plus I get a ton of exercise in when I'm doing ranch work. Hubby and I walk on the weekends.


----------



## calebsmom06

Ranch work is ALOT of work. I remember helping a friend of mine every weekend on her ranch, she had 3 horses and 20 acres. I sure learned alot helping her though and loved to ride! I wish I lived in the country so I could have a horse! hmmmm ideas;) Oh, hubby lol.


----------



## TandA08

LOL yeah, they are a lot of work. But it's my favorite "work". Some day we will have property to call a ranch that I can have my horses in my back yard. But for now, we live in the city and I board the horses on a ranch. It's not too bad, but my dream is to have them on my own property. Hubby and I took both horses for a walk last night. Tonight we have to go pick up feed and unload it into my feed shed. Hubby is goin with me so he can do all the lifting - at least until I see my Dr and get the OK from him to do it myself...


----------



## calebsmom06

That's good that he is helping you. One day you will have that ranch you dream of


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, I'm sure we will. DH wants property too, so he can have his huge shop. I said he only gets his shop if I get my barn, :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl:...

Well, I had to do it...I just had to do it...I just had to pee on something....BUT it wasn't an hpt...LOL I found my very last OPK..Peed on it and now I feel much better!....

UGH...Can anything else happen this week???? My son said that some kid at his school said it was going to SNOW here on friday! OMG...I knew my knee and ankle were throbbing for some reason happens everytime the weather changes...:jo: yeah, I'm old, and arthritic... But the problem is I was going to go on FRIDAY to Decatur and if it's snowing...I guess I'll have to go thursday if I get my for-sure-for-sure :bfp:....

I wonder where Amanda is????

Oh, Amanda...We are thinking of you!!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Sounds fair to me! You get your big barn and he gets his shop:) Well I took my son to a book fair, we just got back. He picked out his book and I saw a few to get the 2 boys for Christmas so I will be sneaking back over there sometime before Friday. Made hamburgers with lettuce and tomato for dinner french fries and broccoli. It was YUMMY:)Now in about 5 minutes I need to get off here so I can spend some family time with my boys and hubby. Work tomorrow then another day off Thursday:)


----------



## calebsmom06

OK you peed on something:) And what might the result be??? Maybe Amanda is getting the luxury of sleeping in:) Or maybe it is still super early in the morning there and she should be sleeping anyway??? I dont know the actual time difference between where we are and she is but I soooo would love to meet you all one day!


----------



## calebsmom06

If only we could make a yearly get together in Australia where all 4 of us could hang out:)


----------



## waiting2012

You have a great time with the family...I'm sure we'll catch up tomorrow! :winkwink:

Sounds like you had a great day!!! Mine got weird, then better...

A bit crampy--kind of like AF-light-cramps...But I've been having those off and on since the 13th of November...LOL

I'm not going to stress over it anymore...It is what it is...:thumbup:

And the sensitive boobs--that have a nice new vein popped up on them--give me LOTs of Hope right now...LOL....
:thumbup:

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## calebsmom06

Hmmm the blue vein is an awesome sign! Yea I gotta get off here. I did have a good day and glad you have a good day besides the weird part of it:) Poor Amanda is going to have ALOT to catch up on.


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> OK you peed on something:) And what might the result be??? Maybe Amanda is getting the luxury of sleeping in:) Or maybe it is still super early in the morning there and she should be sleeping anyway??? I dont know the actual time difference between where we are and she is but I soooo would love to meet you all one day!

Hey Jenn...Just sent ya' the pic....LOL...I think I got fryer grease on the lens part which is why it's so blurry...LOL...we had bbq pulled pork sandwiches which tasted better than they smelled and french fries...

And yeah, it would be great to meet someday...Not sure about the long flight though as this girly wasn't given a set of wings--and I don't trust airplanes...I would go on a boat, but my husband told me once it would take FOREVER to get there...LOL... But I guess ya'll could tranquilize me, put me in a crate and ship me...Pick me up from the airport when you get there...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

We made it to page 90!!!

Ok...anyhow...Jenn--you have a great night! I will be posting test results in the am...I have 2--Dollar General kind...One for the am and one for thursday...:winkwink:

Tanya--I'll give you a chance to catch up!

Amanda--We love you girl!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda--Sweetie...How you feeling today???? I have thought about you all day!! and I forgot to mention your fb posting about April of next year--I feel ya' hun...I had a really hard time hearing from one of the mom's who has the most adorable but sometimes very rotten daughters there is--said she was pregnant and when she was due...I was like great--that makes 3 people due in or around the time I would have been if I hadn't m/c'ed in september...It's ok to be upset...You have every right!! Look at the crap I've put ya'll through the last 2 weeks...I don't how you put up with me....LOL


----------



## AmandaBaby

Here I am. Only have a few mins after reading through all those pages hahaha. I'm pretty sure I can see a second line on your tests Stephanie but I will definitely have a better look when I get home. Really hope this is the start of a very strong bfp for you!!!
As for me, af got me this morning :( and might I say, this cramping is really bloody horrible. I nearly cried from it this morning :( 
I do have a plan for this month though.. I think that with the cycle justngone, I was so sure I ovulated the day after my pos opk that I stopped worrying about bd'ing just in case. If that makes sense? So this month when I get my pos opk I think I'm just gonna be fot like, 4 days just to make sure we get it. Coz I ended up ovulating luke 2 days after I thought I had. Hopefully that will do it for us!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

forgot to add, thank you all so much for your prayers and thoughts :)


----------



## waiting2012

DAMN that :witch:...I thought we had her cornered!!!!

We are still sticking around!!! We will see you through this!!!! We are NOT going anywhere!!!! 

We love you honey--just remember that!! and as soon as the B' leaves--bd' at least every other day until AF is due!!! Your going to get the best Christmas present ever--if it kills us all!!!!:xmas6::xmas16::xmas12::xmas10:


----------



## waiting2012

She is sending prayers to you...and wants to add that WE ARE NOT GOING ANYWHERE until YOU GET THAT BFP!!!

I want to add--on December 1st--the thread title will be changing--but I will let you know before I do it!!!

It's going to be something just for you!!!

Love You Hun and HUGE HUGS!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya will be on soon--making med. balls for her horses..she'll be on soon...She sends her love too!!!


----------



## JoanneBirnie

The new chatrooms are now open everyone is sooo welcome thers 3 rooms TTC 2ww and pregnancy...heres link and if you want tO please join...BABY DUST LADIES
https://ebuybaby.webs.com/


----------



## Affyash

Hello ladies. Stephanie graciously invited me to join your little group as she was the only one who responded to my totally silly post and my subsequent mini-meltdown! Thank you so much, it means a lot. I'm friends with a lot of women on here, but no small, tight-knit groups. I tend to be super bummed come AF time and have a hard time bringing myself to get on here as it makes me some bummed. But I would love some sort of support network, my friends and even husband are distant about TTC.

A little bit about me - I'm 30, I've been married to my husband for 5 years (in two weeks!) and we have a precious, beautiful, perfect baby boy named Quinn who's 19 months (4/20/10). I have always wanted my kids to be close together and I feel as time ticks down, the possibility of this is less and less. We've been off birth control since last Jan, so this is going on month 11 of TTC #2. I am absolutely always grateful for Quinn everyday, so I certainly feel so very sad guilty when I hear of so many women having such problems conceiving their first. I absolutely understand their pain. 

Conceiving Quinn was really really easy and just kind of crept up on us. This time around has been really up and down. I had an early miscarriage at about 5 weeks in August and absolutely nothing since. I'm taking prenatals every day, just started EPO last month, am trying to eat right and get rest. We bd'd 4 days prior to getting a positive OPK and by then, we were pretty much spent. I think we screwed it up this month by not going for it another day or 2! I believe I'm 12-14 dpo today, and I've gotten BFNs the whole way through. The last one was Sunday. I'm starting to cramp and be super bitchy, so I'm sure the witch is around the corner. I'm buuuuuuuummmmmed!

I will read through this thread to try to get to know you guys better as I would love to also be there for you guys! My two very best friends in the world are both super pregnant right now, so it's hard to talk TTC with them, they just don't understand. I understand two of you have gotten BFPs!? That's wonderful news, I'm incredibly happy for you guys. As for the new AF victim, I'm right there with ya babe! I'm sure she'll start for me within a couple days.

FX for you Stephanie, I hope you get your BFP in the morning. And thank you again so much for trying to make me feel included and making me feel so much less alone!

Ashley


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awe I feel so loved haha.
I really appreciate you girls sticking around until I get my BFP. Hopefully it's soon though so I don't hold you back too long!! 
I have a game plan for this month hahaha. I think in previous months (cycle just gone especially) i've been so dead set in my thoughts of when I ovulated that once ovulation came, I just kinda gave up BDing thinking that i'll have got it. That theory really proved me wrong last cycle though as I ovulated like 2 days later than I thought (As you all probably know!) So this month i'm going to really make sure that we BD every other day once AF finishes. I know I say that every month but i'm gonna really crack down on it this month and make sure we do!!! Then as soon as I get a positive OPK i'm gonna make sure we baby dance on the day and possibly even every day from then for maybe 4 days. then drop back to every other day. Surely that should do it!?!? I would hope. At least doing it that way, we would hopefully catch the egg whether I ovulate early or a few days after the positive opk. What do you girls think? Is doing it every day when I get a positive opk, overkill? Will it decrease his spermies? Or will it be okay? :) I'm so keen this month. I'm going hard or going home hahahahaha :)

Ashley, welcome to the thread :) You've come into such a supportive and lovely "network" here :)
I really hope you get your BFP this month but if you don't, i'll definitely be there with you for next month! Your post basically could have been written about me hahaha. I'll give you a bit of my background/introduce myself :)
My names Amanda, as you probably may have gathered haha, i'm 20 and my fiance and I (been together for 5 years) are TTC our first :) This will be our 7th cycle in total I believe and our 4th cycle since our MC. Like you, I also had an early MC at 5 weeks in August (20th) however at the time I thought I was 7 weeks. We've been TTC since and it just isn't happening. I always thought that I would be more fertile after miscarrying but I almost feel like it's having the opposite effect on me!! I really hope to get a BFP soon as my would have been due date (April) is creeping up fast and there's a girl who I used to go to school with who got pregnant on accident and is due at the beginning of April.. When I would have been due.. :( 

PS. I started taking EPO last month too (actually the month before the cycle just gone lol). How are they working for you?

Oh and STEPHANIE!! How's those tests coming along? I'm gonna go back and look at those ones you posted so I can get a bit of a better gander :D xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

I can definitely see a line Stephanie! :thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda--Christmas will be here and soon so will your :bfp:...I can feel it in my old tired, and achey bones...LOL...:jo:....Thanks for :thumbup: on the hpt...I really am doubting myself though...I'll post the pics...But I think I've just been wasting my d*mn money on them...I don't think it will matter what brand I buy--:bfn:...Its a sence of hope when others see something I'm not though...so thanks!

Ash: WELCOME!!!!:happydance: I am so glad your here...There is a lot to catch up on but well worth it... My schedule doesn't allow to be on a whole lot but the girls will tell you I rarely miss...LOL...My am breaks are at 9:30 for 2O minutes and at 12-230pm. I live in Texas!! So depending on time difference--we may be on at the same time...:thumbup: I have a face book page but haven't been on fb in a few days...Just kind of chillaxin right now or trying to...

Tanda *aka Tanya* and Caleb *aka Jenn* are resident Preggo's right now, and they have been a load of support! We just want to see ya'll get bfps too!!! I don't care if I get mine, but would love to see ya'll get them!!

Lots of Love, Hugs and Baby Dust!!
Stephanie
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## waiting2012

So either I'm late or not due till Dec 1st or 2nd... Yesterday I was being calculated at being 11 dpo with a 33 day cycle (on cycle day 31)...

Here are my fmu results...I am going to save my pee:blush: so I have fmu to use for a FRE...





Sensitivity is 25 miu/mL according to package...I don't think I'm ever going to see a :bfp: that I don't doubt...I can see convincing evaps though...

My fre results will be pending--have to stop before work, ect....

Love ya ladies....

**Had a crazy dream last night--I was at Walmart on the hpt aisle--for whatever reason--I was checking my cervix on the aisle---ok gross, YUCK, embarrassing (apparently not in my dream:blush:)...My whole frickin dream last night I was at Walmart...Ok...note to self--checking cervix to much and I really need to move so I can shop somewhere other than Walmart for everything....**


----------



## AmandaBaby

*NOTE TO SELF: DO NOT CHECK CERVIX AT WALMART!* :thumbup:
Hahahahahahahaha. Oh the dreams we have!!

Stephanie i'm pretty sure I can see a line on your test. I know what you mean about doubting tests though!! Since my FRER incident, I don't think i'll ever believe that i'll have a BFP on a test until I can very visibly see a line from 100m away hahahaha. I'm actually quite opposed to pregnancy tests at the moment. I feel like they are so deceiving!! 

But yes, I DO see a line on your test. Gosh I hope this is gonna be a BFP for you!!! :)


----------



## waiting2012

So I was stuck spending 9.00 on a clear blue digi test...



I used my fmu to take it...:cry:

Back to be down... Test insert says that its 90% accurate 2 days before af is expected and 95% 1 day before af is expected...

I guess that explains a lot. I appreciate you ladies so much.... I have 2 more digis and I know not to take them anytime except the am...

When I checked my cp this am after posting--it was low and kind of firm and had a "lip" on one side????? and there was a little bit of brown/pink spotting...I guess AF is going to show--OR I was pg and not anymore:shrug:
talk to ya'll later...


----------



## AC1987

Stepanie the digitals are SO cruel... hahahah I refuse to take them because reading not instead of just a line is heartbreaking!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Whew Morning ladies! I hate it when I miss out on so much by not being on here at night!

Welcome Ashley, you have definitely joined a very close knit group here! What part of Southern Cali are you from if you don't mind me asking??

Amanda :hugs: girl! I am here to stay until you get a BFP!!! If for no other reason - I love the company and the support I got, and I want to return it!

Ladies, I really have to run this morning (I'm at work and gotta get caught up on some stuff) but I will be back and chat more soon!

Love you!


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey amanda, do you have a face book? I want to find you:) Sorry AF got you but glad you are prepared for next month. Hubby and I BD every day that I was in my fertile period as well as 2 days before and 2 days after. So we BD every day for 10 days both months trying. First month worked got my BFP but ended at 4 weeks and 1 day then here I am the very next month and got my BFP and it stuck. I never used opk's or anything I just used an ovulation calender that was online. You can search for it and find one or use fertility friends.

Tanda-you too...I would like to find you on facebook but you dont have one right, I think that was mentioned in an earlier page. How have you been feeling?

Stephanie-hopefully tomorrow will be better being that the test was opened for a bit before you took it could have an effect on the test, you are only supposed to open them right before you take them. When is AF due for you.

Everything here has been good. Have to go to work here in a little bit:( Boooo but then off again tomorrow. I went walking 3 times yesterday about a mile each time and thismorning I am already weighing 2 pounds less:) I am sure it is just the day or whatever but hey ill take it I had already gained 5 pounds since I got preg. and that was devastating lol:) 
Doc gave me 5 different boxes of prenatal vitamins and told me to try each of them and see which one I like and they will call in the prescription. Tried the chewable one yesterday thinking that would be cool but ugh it is disgusting you never want to try the chewable. So the rest of that box will stay boxed:) Today I tried one that actually has a gental stool softner in it and since I have ahd this horrible constipation problem I am hoping this one will actually benefit me:)
then 3 more to try. I know I am just gambling on but I am in one of those talkative moods and I am home all alone until time for work so you all get the blundt of it hahaha. Oh and Steph, I never replied yesterday about the twins dream- yes that was the second dream about twins that I have had. My hubby has a brother and sis that are twins also and he insists we will have twins but I doubt it I think he talks about it so much that I am dreaming about it. But if we did have twins I could probally be a stay at hme mom:) Cause twins woooo that would be expensive, daycare double food double clothes double diapers double responsibility but it would be fun too.
Any way I guess I will stop jabbering lol


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh and welcome Ashley:)


----------



## calebsmom06

Why arent my tickers working!


----------



## TandA08

Hey Jenn, I will PM you my phone number, because, no I do not have a FB, lol.

Feel free to text away! Texting is sometimes easier when I'm at work, I'm off and on BnB as I get a chance. Also, you can text me in the evening when I can't get to the laptop, lol.


----------



## TandA08

K, I just PMd you. 

As for me today, feeling bloated, my face is breaking out. I will usually get one or two around AF time, but I've had 3 pop up in the last day!!! Ugh..


----------



## waiting2012

Consider this my TTC resignation. 

To whom it may concern:
I have enjoyed that last 10 years of your company but sadly, it is time for me to move on. Had plenty of "bonuses" that ended up fizzling, and no "raises" to speak of for my time with you. I will be a proud supporter of your company as I have made friends while here and maybe you could see fit to give them a "raise" soon as they are trying their best to be "productive". 
Best Wishes to all at TTC,inc. 
Sincerely, Stephanie

There...now I feel better...and though I am looking at another "NOT PREGNANT" digi though I held it in my pee a little longer than first--I am ok with it...

Tonite I will change the thread title to "Christmas Wishes for Amanda and friends" so that when we start up on December 1st, it's a fresh start. 
Amanda, I'll be rooting for you!!! Ash--Rooting for you too!!

Well, going to surf for a few minutes before I go back from my morning break. 
Ya'll have a great day. I'm sure I'll be back at lunch time...:flower:

Jenn--hope the vitamins work out for you and the 5lb weight gain--was reading online that women who are having twins seem to gain weight quicker--so maybe???? 
Tanya--hope your day is going good and the nausea stays at bay today...

As for me--feeling dizzy and/or a bit lightheaded, very emotional right now. How nice of my AF to bring on such wonderful pg sx and those tests to show such great "not there" lines. To answer your question Jenn--I don't know when AF should be here obviously. If you go by a 28 day cycle--should have started on Monday at the latest. If by 33 day--should start tomorrow or friday. Don't know and to be honest--right now--I don't care. Sorry if I sound pissy, I'm like this with everyone today...just kind of woke up in a pissy mood...


----------



## TandA08

Aw hang in there Stephanie! You're still not out cause AF hasn't arrived yet. And if she does, we are still here for you!!! 

Amanda and Ashley, I will be here rooting you on too!!! Hope you both get your Christmas BFPs!


----------



## Affyash

I seriously just typed the longest response and it got deleted!!!


----------



## TandA08

Oh Ashley, that sucks! Try again, lol


----------



## Affyash

K, here goes again! Stephanie - boo, sad, mad, growl! Don't give up yet! I swear I see a shadow on your new tests! I know how hard it can be to continue seeing BFNs and feeling like AF is around the corner. I'm so sorry. You're in good company, though!

I started AF in the middle of the night. Dammit dammit! I had a feeling though, so I guess I feel somewhat fresh today and am going to load up on vitamins today. I'm going to try EPO (again), vitex, red raspberry leaf, baby aspirin after O and prenatals. It's my last ditch effort before going to see my doc next month since this is our 12th month.

Amanda - we are 100% in the same boat. I'm sure that I screwed up this last cycle by stopping BDing when I got my +OPK. We're going to try the same BD schedule as you are this month. I'm really optimistic it will work for us!!!

Tanya and Jenn, super super congrats! Ain't nothing better than being pregnant. No worries about the weight gain (I know, easier said than done!) I think I gained 10 pounds with my son the first trimester alone! I ended up gaining 40 lbs but was able to get it off within a year, so it was well worth it. The exercising and healthy eating are more than enough to keep it in check so I'm sure you'll be fine. I really liked the prenatals I had that had a second pill with DHA. They seemed to agree with me, do any of yours have the DHA supplement?

Hope this posts, sorry if it's rushed, I had typed out a long one before!! Amanda - I'm in Camarillo, CA about an hour north of LA. Oh and thank you again for taking a total stranger under your wings! I promise I'll try and make you laugh every now and again!!


----------



## TandA08

Hey Ashley - actually it was me that asked where in CA you were. And guess what! I'm like maybe 30minutes from you! I'm in Simi Valley!!

Sorry to hear that AF got you too, but we aren't going anywhere! Fingers crossed for your new cycle!


----------



## Affyash

Ooops sorry! And that's really really awesome! I work in Westlake Village, maybe we could meet for lunch someday soon! Thank you for your support, it means a lot!


----------



## TandA08

Oh WOW! What a small world! I would love to meet up soon!!! What do you do? I work in inventory control.


----------



## Affyash

I know, right!? I work at Guitar Center's corporate office and I'm a production artist...

I'm starting to doubt my fertility herbal supplements...maybe I should just do Fertilaid...


----------



## TandA08

I'm not familiar with the benefits of fertility supplements. So I couldn't offer any suggestions there.


----------



## Affyash

Yeah there's a ton of contradicting info out there. I'll make a run to GNC at lunch and see what they say.


----------



## waiting2012

I don't know how into God everyone is--to each their own..But I find it amazing that through my own disappointment and feelings being let down during my first few visits to the B&B website that led me to do my own my thread which led me to meet such a great bunch of friends which led me to invite others to come join us which led to two great ladies to meet that are close enough to meet and socialize! HOW awesome!! I really am glad to be "sticking" around in my own way...how else would I get to oogle and ogle Amanda and Ashley's :bfp:s?????:thumbup: in December:thumbup:


Well, got to go get laundry soap...Tonite is choir practice till 8pm. I'll be back in a bit as lunch isn't over until 2:30pm

In case anyone is wondering--no af yet:nope: but starting to feel crampy again. Not bad or anything but "there" like they were yesterday.


----------



## Affyash

:) You're a sweetheart Stephanie! We're here for you!


----------



## TandA08

Stephanie, as I have said before in this thread, you have a big heart and it shows in your kindness and support to all of us in this thread!


----------



## TandA08

Oh, and I am glad you are sticking around too! It wouldn't be the same without you!

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

God puts us on a path in our life from the time we are born. We don't know which crossroad we will take till we come up on it. I took a deadend 10 years ago and have spent that time moping and feeling guilty and sorry for myself instead of turning around and realizing that there is another road to take. I wouldn't say I've stressed here lately about ttc, shoot back in September we only bd'ed 2x because I just wasn't "into it" anymore and ended up pg. This month--I thought was the month..Even propped my darn hips lol...But God is clearly saying "there is a wall" and I keep trying to go through it instead of turning away from it and going back to what led me here to begin with. I have always thought that I have a gift for making people understand their purpose but somehow along the way of encouraging others I forgot what my purpose was.:dohh: I have a daughter with scoliosis--I am her voice and have even wrote to the Governor of Texas expressing how we should do earlier screenings of our kids in the schools to catch it sooner; I have a husband who is bipolar, a son who is bipolar--I'm a voice when it comes to medications and when they are appropriate for in helping alliviate the sx of the disorder that plague both the men in my life. I have friends and family who have had cancer--I walk in the Relay of Life for them and hope that one day someone will find a magic cure for all illnesses that strike our young and old people down in the prime of their lives. So why not be a voice when it comes to TTC? Why not be a sence of support? I don't have to keep trying myself to understand that ttc is the most daunting and fustrating experience a woman can go through and that as a woman you feel like you are going through it alone. I have read website after website with question after question, I know I'm not alone in what I'm going through. I'm just ready to turn around and realize that there is a greater purpose for me. I don't count it as failure or defeat. I'm a winner no matter what.

I'm glad that I have gotten the opportunity to make an impact on someone else's life. I hope December brings great things for Amanda and Ashley, they deserve it as do all the ladies here. I look forward to everyone's Christmas wishes being fulfilled. That is my prayer for December. 

Well, I'm going to head into the building, heat my lunch and I'll be back in a few... 

Luv, Stephanie:kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

Making my peace...has done it. Cramping has increased and there is such a great amount of "pressure"...Just used the restroom and pink and clear cm on tp and bits of whitish-grey "something" there too...Maybe the reason for my +++'s last weekend is that they were +++'s and my faint +++'s to nothing today--was a chemical pg. I'm ok...God has shown me the way, the light, and the truth.

**I don't have my phone with me--it's in the car--for those of you who text me**

I'm ok...I'll check back later.

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

I am so glad you have been able to find something positive out of this, something to feel good about. You absolutely have been a voice for us and a support for us! And as they say "There is more happiness in giving than there is in receiving." I'm so happy you have found your peace, you deserve that more than anything!

:hugs:

love you!


----------



## Affyash

Aw hun I'm so so sorry! Life can seem so very unfair sometimes. I know this is totally cliche, but what will be, will be. There's not much any of us humans can do to change our fate, we just need to be optimistic that nothing will be given to us that we cannot handle. And what doesn't kill us will most certainly make us stronger. Hang in there and know that you have many many people that love you. I'll be around if you need more annoying cliches to at least make you chuckle...


----------



## TandA08

Very well put Ashley!!


----------



## calebsmom06

So sorry Stehanie:( Glad you are staying positive about it. As you are here for us we will also be here for you.

Ashley- yes 2 of the sample packs have the extra capsule with the DHA, maybe I will try one of those packs after I finish the next 4 days of this pack.

Amanda- How are you feeling?

Tanda- That is to cool that you and ashley live so close to eachother! I wish I knew someone close to me, Corpus Christi, TX-so far from everything


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, if I'm ever in TX, I'll come find you! LOL Hey, who knows, stranger things have happened! I found myself in the deep south of Alabama for a few days back in May, so you never know! :rofl:


----------



## TandA08

Alrighty ladies, I'm just about to leave work and head to the ranch. I plan on riding finally tonight, since my tailbone is finally healed well enough! 

Then, we are having dinner with DHs parents tonight, so I most likely won't be back online until tomorrow morning. 

Love ya!


----------



## Affyash

Hey Stephanie, just wanted to check in and see how you are. I hope you're alright. Thinking of you...


----------



## TandA08

Well, I'm home now, waiting for DH to get out of the shower so I can have my shower before going to his parents' for dinner.

How is everybody tonight?


----------



## waiting2012

I appreciate all the kind words you ladies wrote. I wish my dh could be as helpful and supportive... I had told him we were pg with that pic of the + hpt and when I called him to tell him earlier today--he called back and said--"I didn't figure you'd keep it." He went on about how when he gets done with school and gets a good job and insurance he wants me to have my uterus (he didn't say uterus) checked out and find out what's going on and that if I wanted to have another baby we could try then. In his words "I'm not ready to close that chapter of my life"--like if he's not ready--I'm not allowed????WTH????? :growlmad: I started crying and he said "what are you balling for???" :growlmad::growlmad: "You weren't that far along anyways"....:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: At least he said, "I love you"... I know we've had m/c's and the first was really hard him, the second was a little but since then--he just doesn't get it... Its not like I could say,'ummm, I think we were pregnant; I'm not sure if I ever was...' :nope: I have or I should say "had" pics of a beautiful :bfp:--they are here on this thread at least...Maybe I wasn't pg, maybe I was...Who the hell knows...:shrug: who cares now...:shrug: it's done, right? :nope: Needless to say, I stopped crying after I hung up the phone. 
I feel like I'm walking in a dream. Would somebody please pinch me and wake me up? I truely feel "ick". I cramped from the mid morning till half through choir practice--sometimes hard, sometimes not so bad. I checked my pad--not a whole lot--I imagine it's coming though. I checked my cp--it's mid high and there's this brownish red ewcm. Not sure if this is the start or the finish as with my age--I might just be perimenopausal--oh wouldn't that be great! 
Sitting here typing (YES, I'm in the bathroom-it's the one place I get good connection and usually some "peace":blush:), went ahead and check my cp again--it's closed--probably going to open the flood gates tomorrow...Spotting only now and it's clear with just a bit of brownish pink. But like I said--I'm sure the flood gates will be wide open by morning.... I'm not counting on some freakish IB or bleeding in early pregnancy like some women get--I have 2 digis that tell me otherwise. :nope: My left boob hurt for a bit, then my right one. I'm not nauseas. I do have a headache--stress related I'm sure and I haven't eaten supper yet. My son is fixing me one of my lean pockets right now--I figure--gotta eat something. Adrian is playing on Jason's computer and at 9p I have to get her to shower so we can put her brace back on. 
I will tell you though, and sorry if this is way gross and TMI...But I noticed I don't smell that AF smell...Ok that was beyond gross and my sniffer is probably not working right now--though I don't have a cold and my nose is nice and clear...Don't get me wrong--I'm not sticking my nose on my pad or anything--but af blood has a scent...OK--way TO MUCH INFORMATION...sorry..I sound desperate don't I??? Checking my cp and looking at my cm, analyzing every cramp--which since posting above about how they were gone--came back for a whole minute after I checked my cp...And speaking of checking cp--I tell you what--when I was in Walmart this am staring at the blank holes where the FRE and Answer tests were supposed to--praying that one might magically appear and debating on asking whether they had in the stock room--It occurred to me--I wonder what my cp is?...:rofl: Yeah, just like in my dream last night... I kept thinking if my cp is like this--this test might be best BUT if its like this--this test might be better...I said fudge it and picked up the CB digi's...first was price point and how many you got and second was their % on the side of the box that told how soon you could get a :bfp: if pregnant. Key word is: IF. I actually sat in the parking lot of Walmart and dipped that first test...Went over to get gas and got back in the car to my :bfn:...talk about a nice drive to work, but somewhere in the back of my mind--I knew. I just knew it wasn't going to say positive. It wouldn't have mattered "how sensitive" the test--it was going to say "not pregnant"...Ya know they ought to change the words to "sorry" or "congratulations"...At least "sorry" is a whole lot nicer to read than "(HEY STUPID YOUR) NOT PREGNANT"...I could handled "SORRY"...Would have crapped on myself if it had said "Congratulations"...LOL....
So does this post top my other long post??? I guess there is just soooo much running on my mind...Like do I hang onto the other digi (which by the way is under my driver's seat in the car) or do I just go ahead and use the f'ing thing and be done with it. And if I do decided to use it--should I wait a few days OR what.... darn decisions...
Ya know, men don't go through this crap. Jason says it's "our" fault because we fed the apple to Adam.. I say--why the hell didn't he put his foot down and tell her not to listen to talking snakes??? Would you listen to a snake that talks to you???? A DUH, no I don't think so..I've got a few more brain cells than that, but then again, I'm not wandering around the garden with nothing on but the "fur" God gave me with a man that God created 24 hours before he created me....
Synical tonite aren't I??? LOL...Can't help it...Like I said in one of my earlier posts--I've been a pissy mood all day and with everyone...I almost chewed my bosses butt...UH, OH...Topper was one of my 2's bit another 2 year old (an older 2)...and my boss freaked out with "what WERE YOU doing when it happened? Why didn't you stop it???"...I was like..."Uh..there was nothing I could do to stop it because there was no "escalation" before it happened to signal--hey this kid is going to bite this other kid--we were picking up toys and the kid that bit just walked over and bit the other kid on the back of his shoulder." I mean, sh*t I was standing right there helping the only girl in my class clean up while the 3 boys picked up the other toys. Well, I handed her his write ups--yes-write ups--because 30 min prior to him biting he was throwing my toys across the room and when I redirected him-he went and hit another "older" 2 on the hand because he was mad at me. I felt like telling my boss where to stick it...But I need this job and figured--if she doesn't want to see him wrote up she needs to talk to his mother about some serious discipline--yeah right--nothing against young mom's and his IS young with a baby in the baby room--but when your child bites you while your dropping him off at daycare--yeah he did that last week- bit his mom hard on the stomach-- I'd have said--"we'll be back"...She's a working mom--works nights at a truck stop as a waitress--so I understand that some of his behaivor might have to do with that--but jeesh--I worked 12 hour night shifts when my son was that little--and my son would NEVER have bitten me...Ok...Now that I've gone on about my crappy day at work, with a child--that I hate to say this--I cringe when I see walk in the door because no one is listening to me when I say "we have to talk to mom" or "could you talk to mom"--I have to keep up at my table with the built in seats just so he doesn't get violent with the other kids. The others don't play with him--I told my boss that today--she was sooo convinced the other kids were "picking on" him but it's the other way around--the other kids avoid him all together...Gosh, like ya'll care..right??? Oh, the two's...But that's ok...Two isn't as bad as when they turn 3...I wouldn't take that class if you offered me a million dollars...been down that road--ain't going back!!

Well, my son is begging me for the bathroom, so I better take my laptop elsewhere...LOL...
Much Love Ladies..
Stephanie

***PS...Title Thread Changing Tonite... "Christmas Wishes for Amanda and Ashley and all those TTC--Something like that--will have to see what will fit, but look for key words like Christmas, Amanda, Ashley..***:thumbup:


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow stephanie. I felt like I was reading a novel:) So sorry about the 2 year olds! How does a mom not do anything when their kid bites them, I mean really who is in control you have to teach your children right from wrong. And as far as hubby that actually made me smile for you (not the I knew you werent gonna keep it part) that he wants you to get checked later so that you 2 can have more, he sounded a little more sensitive tonight. I think he really wants another to but it seems he is trying to hide his emothions after feeling such sadness with the previous miscarriages. If I were you I would try my best to wait until at least Friday to test again and if AF is not strong by then then go ahead and take it. 

My day at work today was slow and boring but actually went by surprisingly fast:) I got a little nauseated this evening when I got off work but so far no m/s I hear it does not usually start until 6 weeks so I guess I will hae to wait and see if it is lingering around the corner.

I have a question for you all...do you all get the test done the determines if the baby will have any birth defects?? I never have before and I really dont think I will because I dont really think it will make a difference for us but I wouldnt want my baby to have a hard miserable life either. My 2 kids are fine I am healthy but this is a question that the doc asked and I think the biggest reason it has been on my mind is because a guy I work with his wife had the testing done and it came out positive for cerable palsey and she went and had an abortion because of it...I probally wont get the test done but what are your opinions on it??


----------



## calebsmom06

O and Tanya how did the horse ride go?


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks so much...I will wait out thursday and see what happens...

As far as your question about the testing..I assume it's because of the 30 or over thing OR is this something they are doing now no matter how old you are? I personally, wouldn't have it done. I know with my being almost 40-what God gives me is what God gives me. I hope that made sence. We have a little girl at the daycare who I have had the pleasure to watch grow into such a smart chickadee who has down syndrome. We don't treat any different than any of the other kids, she is in regular Kindergarten with other kids her age. She does have her issues--like asthma really bad, she has a g-tube (or feeding tube) but eats regular stuff--just has to have fluids every so many hours and her meds are put through the tube too. She has several hospitalizations for pneumonia but overall is just like any other kid. She was little late in potty training--but like I said--she is SMART don't let her DS fool ya!

Her mother was around my age when she got pg-dad was a bit older. They knew she would have DS before she was born--but they wanted her regardless. To think of not having a child because it might have CP or DS. Our neighbor's dd has CP. She too is very smart--she's w/c bound--but goes to regular school. What's sad is that your coworker's wife had aborted her baby because of the CP. I hope she researched it really well. CP comes in many forms--sometimes the CP affects the motor abilities of the body and not the brain (kind of like the neighbor's dd) and sometimes it does affect the brain and motor abilities... She may have rid herself of heartache but also the joy that-that baby could have given her. How sad. That breaks my heart...To think she was pregnant and did that...:nope::cry:

That's my opinion...I think if you want to know and NO matter what are not going to terminate UNLESS it is just going to be devastating in the end--then have the testing--at least that way IF there is something--you can prepare for how your household may change and find the resources that are available for help. Our DS little girl's family was able to get her SSI started as a baby, diapers provided, the equipment for her feedings, etc...

Much Love hun!
Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Ash--How are you doing???
Going to bed soon, but wanted to check in on ya!
:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow my reply didn't post....grrrrrr...I won't be doing it. This child Is a gift from God no matter what and I feel it is not up to me to decide whether or not to keep him/her. More than likely everything will be great just like my 2 boys, my older son I even caught chicken pox and fifth disease while preg resulting in weekly ultrasounds and he is perfectly fine. I am just 27. I will be 28 in January. This chic having an abortion because of that test just really had an impact on me, it's sad. And yes this is a test they now offer everyone no matter what age.


----------



## AmandaBaby

Lots to catch up on today. 
I'll just start by saying that I am SUPER stressed today so if I miss something, i'm very sorry!! I woke up this morning to find that our basically brand her fridge (7 months old..) is BROKEN!!! The lights in it still work but nothing was cold/frozen. Someone is supposed to be coming tomorrow to look at it but I have no idea when it will be fixed/replaced AND apparantly our food was not covered in the warranty. Uh????? Safe to say that i've sent them a hate filled complaint letter and I will take it further if need be lol. I have no issues with paying for new food (money wise) but the principal is that, if your going to sell someone a fridge, MAKE IT BLOODY WORK! And if it doesn't then COVER THE BLOODY FOOD!!!!!! AHHHHH, i'm so angry. To top it off, i'm starting to get a headache and feel a bit sick so I can't really concentrate. Hmm, some food would be nice, but no, none of that >.< hahaha. All this bad luck, probably because we put our christmas tree up before DECEMBER!! lol.

Thanks for the name of the thread Stephanie!! :D How are you holding up? I'm sorry that you think AF is on her way, hopefully your not out yet though. Still keeping my fingers crossed for you!
Tanya and Jenn - I'm SO sorry but which one of you said that you BD'd every day around your fertile time? SORRY!! :( Well, regardless, I like this idea and i'm doing it hahaha. Gonna make sure it happens for us this month if it's the last thing I do!! Hope your both doing well! Hows the symptoms going? Gosh I can't wait to see some ultrasound pictures!! I don't know if I would get the DS test done, I was kinda asked last time but didn't opt to have it. Or rather the doctor said not to worry. I've actually been thinking about it lately and i'm not sure if I would have it done or not. I guess I will have to wait and see. That's sad though that, that lady and her husband chose to abort the pregnancy :(
Ashley, how are you going? I think you said AF arrived for you through the night, sorry to hear :( but i'm definitely with you for next cycle! We definitely do have a fair bit in common with our cycles, etc too!

Love you girls to bits!! xxxx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh, Jenn I think you asked me about facebook.. If you search "Amanda Michelle" you should be able to find me :D my picture is of my OH and I kissing :D hahaha


----------



## calebsmom06

OK, I will find you, and it was me that me and hubby BD every day for a 10 day period to make sure we catched it. We started a day before the fertile period and would go all the way 2-3 days past the fertile time frame they give us just because you never know if they are off or not and it worked for us both months. Symptoms are fine for me havent really had any yet just a little nausea yesterday evening and thats it. I never had morning sickness with my boys so I am wondering if I will get it or end up lucky again. I do get acid refulx which is a first so who knows:) Ill take it.

So sorry about your fridge:( Where I work we offer a warranty other than the manufacters (of course it costs) but it covers anything and everything with the fridge for 4 years including 150 dollars in food loss. Manufacters never want to cover alot and what they do cover is limited half the time which sucks. I just bought a french door 5 months ago and that darn thing BETTER last! Let us know how it goes. I hope you start feeling better:)

Also start drinking one small cup of grapefruit juice if you have any problems with your cm. Grapefruit juice is known to increase the quality and quanity of your CM:) Then they also say that pineapple helps with implantation so after you ovulate eat a little pieapple but do NOT go pass 10dpo as the acids are also known to cause miscarriage if you eat to much. I never did the pineapple thing and I wouldnt unless you think you really need it. I dont know how true the miscarriage thing is but I didnt want to risk it.

I am used to waking up and checking for updates then getting ready for my day, usually Stephanie has a post on here first thing in the morning. Hope she is doing ok.
Tanda, Ash- HOw are you this morning?


----------



## calebsmom06

Well I cant seem to find you on facebook:(


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies! My horse ride was perfect last night - thank you! 

I woke up VERY sick this morning! Didn't vomit but was close to it! I got very hot, face went very pale, and I went very weak. Splashed some cold water on my face and neck and sat down for a few minutes. I'm still not feeling great, but at least better. 

Sorry, for a short reply, but I have to run and get some stuff done here at work, I'll be back in a bit.

:hugs: everyone!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Glad your feeling a little better Tanda...the joy of pregnancy (morning sickness). I havent had any yet and never did with my 2 boys so dont know if I will have it or not yet...I heard it will usually start at about 6 weeks


----------



## waiting2012

Jenn--I completely understand your choice to not test! WTG GIRL!:thumbup: *I'm not being sarcastic--I really do think that is GREAT*...And ya know some women NEVER get M/S--so fingers crossed your one of the lucky ones!!!

Amanda--So sorry about the fridge...We went through that and now are renting one--paying out the ass for it, but we don't have to worry about our food going bad if it goes out when we aren't home and stuff...So, I was reading that you are feeling icky..So sorry...How is the AF? is light, or heavy? Maybe just maybe...A girl can hope right!??? 

Ash--How is it going for you?? Did I miss the post about AF starting for ya'? If I did--I'm sooo sorry...Maybe I read it but don't remember reading it...:dohh:

Tanya--How did the ride go??? Sorry to hear that you seem to be getting double doses of M/S--you must have Jenn's hostage!:haha:

As for me...I don't know what the hell is going on...Trying to type fast as I only have a few minutes left of my am break... Well, yesterday I put a pad at 2:30pm and when I got home from choir practice--not a whole lot there. While at choir practice I used the bthroom and checked my cp--it was like blood streaked ewcm...I don't usually have that right before AF...Then last night I felt a gush--I got up and it was like water--it was sooo wet..TMI sorry. and when I checked my cp--it was higher than earlier and my cervix felt closed..Usually when AF is here it is WIDE open...I got up this morning--some red wet bleeding but only on the tp and very little on the pad...I was cramping this am mostly on the right side and then a few on the left--so I took 4 ibuprophens...My back doesn't hurt, but my boobs still look huge and veiny this am...They itch a little bit..Hmmmm..probably AF getting a slow start..I did put a tampon in because of work--not needing to change it yet and it's been almost 4 hours--I usually need to change it by now with regular AF... the applicator was not covered (TMI-SORRY) but mostly "wet" with a pink tinge to it...My face is not broke out and something else I noticed--since I'm a "big" girl who's had c/sections--my scar will get really irritated with AF for some reason--I can't explain it--but it's not right now...Maybe just a change in my hormone level or something...Don't know...Feeling kind of upbeat right now--probably the dose of Adderall I went ahead and took--I don't take it all the time--just when I need it--my concentration was so bad yesterday--I thought it best to take it today... I need to tell you about my crazy dream too...I dreamt that I felt something gush-put my hands down "there" and my eggs fell into my hands...I know--GROSS...I dropped them in my dream because I was like UGH...then I woke up and found myself with my arms out in front of me like I just dropped something... It was really wierd...I would have thought the dreams would have stopped...and what the hell does that mean anyways...???

Well gotto go..
luv Steph
back at lunch!


----------



## calebsmom06

Be careful with taking the ibprofen your not supposed to take it during pregnancy so if your not out yet I would try to refrain from taking it. It has a D risk factor. I have no idea what to think about your dream, seems like it was very real to you for you to wake up with your hands in that position. So how have you been feeling so far?


----------



## TandA08

Stephanie - wow that is a VERY odd dream! Crazy things our minds do!

I'm starting to feel more sick as the morning goes on, I've had a few saltine crackers, but ugh.... just not feeling good.

Jenn - you have two boys, right? EVERYBODY I have ever known to be pregnant, were never sick when they were pregnant with boys, but very sick with girls. My mom - one girl two boys, sick with the girl (me, duh), and not sick with the boys. My SIL - 2 girls, sick with both of them. My other SIL - 1 girl - sick. My friend - 2 boys, 1 girl. Not sick with the boys, sick with the girl. I'm just sayin.......

But, yes, I have read the same thing, that ms usually doesn't start until about 6weeks. So, if I'm getting ms early, does that mean I'm gonna have it bad?? LOL

Oh and Jenn, about the tests. I'm right there with you, I wouldn't care to know either. I will have this baby no matter what challenges it may bring.


----------



## calebsmom06

Hmmmm, well then I hope I do get morning sickness lol cause I would love to add a little girl to our family but of course I wil love another boy just as much. Yes I have 2 boys one is 8 and the other is 5. Have you just been getting nauseated or have you already started getting sick? I have just had acid reflux pretty bad which I have never had with the boys. and I hope your morning sickness does not get to bad. My friend is havinf a girl she is 4 months right now and she said her morning sickness wasnt to bad. It lasted about a month but it was not every day. Oh and it started for her at 8 weeks.


----------



## Affyash

Ugh, sorry for the lack of response! I had typed this long post last night and of course it got deleted before it posted!!! Went something like this (although longer!):

Stephanie - so sorry to hear of the pissy mood yesterday. It sounds like DH really is trying to be supportive, just in the can't-figure-out-how-to-communicate man sort of way! It's great that he's planning for the future and looking forward to getting medical help so you guys can have another baby (if that's what you wish). Perhaps by the time he's ready, you'll be in good spirits and hopeful again. As for the lack of AF this morning, perhaps you're not out yet! Sounds like your cycle's wonky which can be a good sign, FX!!!
Amanda - sorry about the fridge, that blows. I've had the same troubles in the past, but they always covered the food. WTF? Hope it works out for you...
Jenn - I wouldn't even worry about the testing. You're young and your other babies are fine. I did the testing when I was preg and it ended up being a huge time commitment and a ton of $$! Either way, if you know in your heart you'd accept a baby in any form, then you should just pass on the test. 
Tanda - super jealous about being able to ride horses! I haven't been in years and I miss it!!
As for me, yes, AF did start yesterday and it sucks. I'm trying to stay positive about this upcoming cycle. I got Fertilaid from GNC yesterday, baby aspirin for after O and preseed for when we start BDing again. This is my last effort before seeing my doctor on 12/23 for my annual and plans for the future. I'm not sure I'm going to stay with her, but we'll see how it goes.
I'm having hubby issues lately (which seems like a shitty time to TTC) but we're going for it anyway. I love him, I'm just so frustrated all the time with him. Everything he does pisses me off. Now he's gotten in the habit of asking me what I need him to do every other minute (in an effort to make me happy) but that just pisses me off more! I think I'm just hormonal, but damn. The guy makes me pissed!!
Uh, I can't think of anything else...if I remember I'll post more! Thanks for the thread title change, it means so much to me to have people to talk to about TTC. You guys rock!!


----------



## TandA08

I haven't thrown up yet, but I sure feel close to it. I've had heartburn off and on too.

I know everybody is different, so I doubt that the MS or no MS is gonna have the same outcome for everybody. I just have found it a strong commonality among people I've known.


----------



## TandA08

Oh and Ashley, you live close enough to me - come hang out with my and my horses! :winkwink:


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow, I didnt realize it ends up being a ton of money. Did yours turn out ok? I am not going to do it I made up my mind already. I wanna go horseback riding with you:( LOL 

Sorry your having hubby problems lately:( That always sucks but I am sure everything will get better. Maybe take some time away go visit Tanda and ride some horses get your mind of things and when you spend this time to yourself you will feel better when you get home.


----------



## Affyash

Yeah, my insurance wasn't super great at the time and if I'm remembering correctly my portion of the test was approx $1000. Worth it for the peace of mind, but like you gals, I wouldn't have aborted even if the test came back negatively. So, in the future, I don't believe I'll get it done. 
I would LOVE to come ride horses with you sometime Tanda, let's get through the holidays (and my baby's sickness, husband stress, family wonkiness) and then we'll meet up! I really need some me/girl time and that would be lovely! Sucks about the nausea and heartburn...have you heard about preggy pops? They're like suckers that help with the nausea. Also, you can get those sea sickness wrist bands. They REALLY helped me thought I didn't have much MS at all. Check with your doctor about meds for the heartburn. If it's not too bad, tums are safe. If it gets worse, my doc had me on Zantac twice a day and it really helped.
Oh and I've heard that the reason women tend to get more morning sickness with little girls than little boys is that girls tend to produce more hcG which is what causes the MS. Who really knows if it's true, but I'm sure there's some science behind it. 
Talk to you soon! Love!


----------



## waiting2012

Yay--I've never been happier about going to lunch then right now!! :happydance: 

Yeah, that dream was too crazy!!!!! I swear to God it was soo real.... Man...I don't usually dream, but its odd... I "don't think" I've been stressing about getting pg this month--I mean the bd'ing just flowed except for that one night on the 17th because we had the +++ opk and I was worried that if we didn't I'd miss it...Still no cramping and its been officially 6 hours since I took the ibuprophen--and yes-I know not to take it IF pg--but it was all I could find :growlmad: My son and dh use the tylenol a lot because they get terrible headaches--I think that has to do with their bipolar disorder...Plus my dh is cutting his wisdom teeth again--for the upteenth time and Wes has 6 supernumaries (extra teeth-no genetic cause) and they cause him pain too--so the headaches might be from the dental stuff...I haven't checked my tampon or pad--haven't really needed to use the bathroom yet--that's usual for the adderall with me...I'm going to run and pick up something to eat-but I'll be back shortly...I can't wait to see what everyone is up to!!!

Amanda--I know your sleeping--but :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ashley--I hope your doing ok!!!! I'm hanging in there as you can tell:winkwink:

Tanya--You must be a busy beaver today!! I've not caught ya' online yet...

Talk to ya'll soon!!
Luv, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Tattoos???? Do ya'll have any??? Just thought I'd get us off topic a minute!!LOL

This is one I got a year or so ago for Mother's day..My daughter had picked out and it has very vibrant colors--not sure you can see the color though as I'm outside in my car..She got to go and picked out the "blue moon fairy" but wanted other colors than blue..The tattoo artist (from Wichita Falls) put his own spin on it by removing some little "tacky" details and putting the other colors in it...

I also have one for my son--a dolphin with his name--above my left ankle--mid way calf

And my other is two dolphins in a ying/yang circle that's between my shoulder blades...I got both the dolphin ones done in Dallas by the same artist a year apart. The one for my son was right after my stay in the hospital when I was diagnosed with depression--ya me--depressed--who'd a thunk it???LOL...but I hit a rough patch with my dad and tried to end it with a bottle of heart medication, xanax, darvocet and depakote (that was my dad's--he was taking a bipolar med to help him sleep) I was nearly 4 hours away from being a goner but my dad found me--needless to say that didn't help our relationship but we are VERY close now...After I got out I knew I just had to go and get the tattoo--it was something I was scared to do--but I needed to...

My tat's for my kids are daily reminders that I have a reason for being here, and I've been sane ever since--I am med free! (besides the adderall for concentration which I only take IF I need it and I don't take to much of anything else because the overdose has caused problems with my stomach lining and liver I think. I do have ulcers in my stomach and small intestine--so I am very careful and I don't drink unless I want to wretched over in pain...

Ok, I said I was going to go and get something to eat...Need to do it...I almost vomited in my mouth...UGH..OK TMI...Just hit me though...Figure it's because I'm getting hungry but usually with the adderall--I'm not hungry until the evening...Ok...this is turning into a long drawn out post...hee hee...

Back in a few, I swear this time!!

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

I'm here, I'm just suffering through work debating about asking to leave. 

Jenn, come out to CA and come ride!

Ashley, just let me know when you're ready, I go to the ranch everyday, so I'm always there! I could always use good girlie time too. My ONE best friend is only 16 (I'm 31!!) and she loves when I talk to her about any of my stuff going on, I just feel sometimes that even though she's a wonderful ear and shoulder, she doesn't always grasp it, simply because of the age difference. But you gotta love her for being such a great friend!

I'll check back again soon....


----------



## calebsmom06

One day I will Tanya:) As for tatoos I have 2 angels on my left shoulder each holds a banner with my sons name on it. I also have a bright blus butterfly:) 
Hows your day going today Steph, you seem more peppy today


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...Ladies...I may have said some things out of haste and emotions yesterday...:dohh: 
I'm not saying that I'm going on back what I said about TTC anymore kiddos BUT...I guess it couldn't hurt just one last time could it??? Maybe try the grapefruit and pineapple like Jenn mentioned??? 
And no pg here...AF is full force and the ibuprophen just wore off...UGH...So I started on the 1st...Hmm...Now to figure out again how long my cycles are...OH, the travisty...LOL...I think I'm just going to go with bd schedule of at least every other day--if we can everyday-great, but if not---no biggie. If it happens-it does--if it doesn't--oh well...I'm going to put the digi test up until it's time to test again and ya'll will have to tie my hands behind my back and NOT let me test till I'm at least 10 dpo...DEAL??????

Tanya--I have a cousin and her family in California and my dh has family out there too..Maybe someday we'll make it out there to visit and stop and see ya! 

Ash--I'm sorry AF got ya, and that I'm so far behind or absentminded...looks like you, me and Amanda are officially cyle buddies this time around...But hopefully, you guys will get your BFPs; as for me--I'll just keep-keeping on...LOL

Jenn--with my son--I didn't have bad morning sickness till around the time I found out I was pg with him--that was 7-8 wks along...and with Adrian I had it somewhat-but mostly heartburn which I found out was because of how hairy she was...I'm not sure if that also reeked havoc on my gall bladder too, but after she was born I continued to have problems and when she was 6wks old I had to have my gall bladder removed sooner than the surgeon was wanting....

Well, ladies I'll have to hit ya up later....Got to work on my classroom--getting my tables arranged since I now have 2 more added...UGH...This room is going to look like crap--Clutter city!! UGH...

Now--got a question--was yesterday CD 1? I did spot and had some slight light bleeding...So I guess that's CD 1, right???? anyhow..last AF started on October 30th with spotting only and the 31st was full flow...


----------



## TandA08

Stephanie, I am relieved that you finally have a firm answer for your November cycle. Now you can start over, and fresh on this new cycle! Fingers crossed that the 3 of you get to join Jenn and I with BFPs! And by all means! Come visit me!!!!

I am now home for the day. I just had lunch and now I'm going to take a nap. Be back soon.

Love you ladies!


----------



## waiting2012

100 pages!!! Yay 
:happydance::dance::headspin::yipee:
:fool::tease::wohoo::finger::loopy::flasher::change::bunny::holly:

I just want to let you ladies know...that whether this is AF or not...I did break down and buy one more $ test...
Looks like ya'll weren't just seeing things on my earlier tests...I think I'm having a (chemical) m/c...I'm ok though--I like knowing that I wasn't crazy! I does make wonder if the tests from the weekend were maybe not evaps..but I don't understand why the test would be like they were this last weekend then nothing to ya'll seeing faint ++'s then this today...I am still crampy and bleeding heavy and had a 
said--I'm cool...I've decided to give it one more try for this year...December has got to be a good month for the 3 of us that are still waiting....:thumbup:

Going to head home..Talk later
Love steph


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow steph if you were having a chemical then wouldnt the line be gone already?? Mine disappeared as soon as I started in Oct. Hmmmm, One more try for this year, the last month of the year and its December:) It should be a lucky month.

Ok so my oldest son is 8 I was 18 when I got preg. with him. His dad would cheat on me all the time and I wasnt stupid and wasnt going to put up with it so I left when I was 20. About 2 years later I met my now husband who is wonderful and we have been together for 6 years well anyway, my ex has a wife and my son has gotten to where he calls her mom. I hate that I get this furious feeling every time I hear it but I hate it! I am his mom she is just a step-mom! I dont want to tell him he shouldnt because I know it is his choice but how do you get to where you can accept it? He has been with this girl for 5 years and she cant have kids so I know she is trying to have that motherly feeling with my son. Well at least they think she cant have kids as they have been trying for 4.5 years already


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> Wow steph if you were having a chemical then wouldnt the line be gone already?? Mine disappeared as soon as I started in Oct. Hmmmm, One more try for this year, the last month of the year and its December:) It should be a lucky month.
> 
> Ok so my oldest son is 8 I was 18 when I got preg. with him. His dad would cheat on me all the time and I wasnt stupid and wasnt going to put up with it so I left when I was 20. About 2 years later I met my now husband who is wonderful and we have been together for 6 years well anyway, my ex has a wife and my son has gotten to where he calls her mom. I hate that I get this furious feeling every time I hear it but I hate it! I am his mom she is just a step-mom! I dont want to tell him he shouldnt because I know it is his choice but how do you get to where you can accept it? He has been with this girl for 5 years and she cant have kids so I know she is trying to have that motherly feeling with my son. Well at least they think she cant have kids as they have been trying for 4.5 years already

Well, that's what I would think too--about the line...I don't know...You can't cramp, bleed heavily--which I'm crampy a little bit right now but more like last night--not terrible...And bleeding like someone turned the spicket on full force and there are some pretty bright red clots... and still be pg:shrug: I did have m/c back in 98 when I was with a guy in the army--we weren't using protection as we were talking about getting married and he was gung ho about being a stepdad to Wesley--well, things kind of fell apart and I had taken an hpt because I was feeling nauseas a lot and thought "maybe"--it was negative. The day after--started what I thought was my af--I had one test so figured what the heck--it came out positive. I got in right away with ob/gyn who did a urine and blood test-after her urine test came back ++ she asked questioned me about my lmp--I told her it just ended. She was curious so she called her sono tech to come and get me and we went to there u/s room--she ran the scan--they could see the sac but it was "dissolving" on one side of it (in other words--I had a partial sac but nothing in it)...I had to go back weekly to have labs done to make sure my hcg levels went down--by the end of 2 weeks my levels were 0 I guess because I didn't have to go back after that to have blood drawn. So I guess maybe that's what happened this time? I don't know...It's not an evap--I know that for sure as that pic was taken at the 3 min mark while I was work....It has crossed my mind that maybe because of my heavy cramping on the 19th and 2 +++ opks on the 17th and 18th--and the fact that healthy sperm can live up to 72 hrs in a suitable environment--what if I released 2 eggs? Ok..I'm stretching here...LOL...I know that a woman can do it as she gets older because the body starts to go through changes and this is why twins is more common in women 35 and older without fertility treatments--I also read where a woman can have one egg implant at one time then the other might implant a day or 2 later--ok...that is so far stretched I'm even :rofl:....It is what it is and that's that...Not going to second guess it anymore...LOL

As far as your feelings about the ex and his wife...Honey--your son knows that your his MOM. He will always know that. My stepdaughter will tell you she has 2 moms. Mom 1 is her biological mother and Mom 2 is me. When Jason and I got together Sahara was about to turn 1. I've always been there in the picture during her growing up--she'll be 13 in January. I think with her growing up with me there- it was just natural to call me mom--I never asked her to do it she just did..It started with me being called "momma steph" and her bio mom was "momma mindy", eventually she got old enough that she started calling us "mom"...I know you probably feel like she is trying to take over your place as mom in your son's life, but I think honestly, and this from my experience--she genuinely loves your son and just wants him to be comfortable with her and know that he can count on her too. I look at Sahara as mine--I didn't give birth to her, but she is part of my husband and I love her for that and I love her because she is a gift from God and there is a reason she is in my life.

Hope you feel better about your son's "other" family. He really is lucky to be soooo loved....Now don't get me wrong--you have the right to override anything the "other" mom decides to do in regards to discipline, etc if it's not on the level that it would be in your own household. Does that make sense? I mean Sahara has very long hair- and at one time she was letting her bangs grow out--I hated it--but it wasn't my choice--her mom was letting her doing it..I had to respect that boundry between being her "mom 2" and the woman that married her dad...Hope that made sense...Cause in my head it did...LOL


----------



## TandA08

Hi Ladies - just checking in really super duper quick. I just sat down after getting home from the ranch and started reading and DH wants me to go to the store and get groceries...

I'll catch up more later.

love you!


----------



## TandA08

Alright, I'm back from the store, dinner is in the oven, and DH is in the shower. Quiet time for me (for a few minutes anyway).

I left work early and came home and rested. I wasn't able to sleep but at least I put my feet up and rested. Turns out what I really needed was just some good food, lol.

I'm still not quite over the nausea, but I am feeling better than earlier and I'm sure dinner will help too.

Been kinda quiet on here today. Sounds like we all are kinda blah with this or that. 

Amanda, did you get the fridge stuff sorted out?

Jenn, I agree with Stephanie, your son knows that you are MOM, but maybe it's a respect thing for him to not call her by her first name. I would respect him for that, and the sting of it to you will ease with time, but I understand where you are coming from.

Stephanie, I am glad that you haven't given up completely on TTC, and I really hope that December will treat you better, you absolutely deserve it!

Ashley, how are you today?

:hugs:


----------



## Affyash

I'm doing good! I'll get on in a little bit when I put quinn down and I can get on a computer! Chat in a bit!!


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya...hope your night is going good! 
As for me--Well, I'm still gushing...Bought the "ULTRA" (in other words--the king of all corks) and I've had to change it after an hour--and shower again because I'm bleeding SO heavy... I do normally bleed heavy with AF but this is RIDICULOUS!! I think if it continues at this rate--I may go to the ER tomorrow and let them check things out--dh thinks a lot of my problems stem from the fact that I never went for the D&C that the doctor with our first m/c wanted me to have. I just couldn't bear it. Now I think my body is saying "you should have done it and since you didn't here's about 10 years worth of extra lining that's coming out!"....Ok, if I dream that my vagina talks to me--I will not be surprised...Lets see..In this week a lone--dreamed my boss wouldn't show me my hpts; I checked my cervix in Walmart while looking at hpts and last night my eggs fell out into my hands.. None of that will compare to a dream about a talking vagina...:rofl:...

Ok Ladies...Going to go ticker huntin' so I might be hit and miss on posts tonite but I'll be on tomorrow for sure during my morning break and lunch (hopefully)...
Luv Stephanie


----------



## Affyash

Ugh, Q's finally in bed and it's mama time! He's been sick with earaches, teething, toenail falling off (pan lid fell on it poor baby!) and he's not eating well at night. This plus TTC a brother or sister for him is super frickin' stressful! I'm grateful everyday for what I have, but it sure is a lot of work!! I'm in a much better mood today than yesterday, though. Hubby and I had a long talk about stuff that's been bugging us and I think we're turning a new leaf. Thank goodness for that!

Tanda - glad you were able to rest up. First trimester can be a bitch for some women, but hang in there. I was very fortunate with mine and you could very well be one of the lucky few. And even if you're not, there is an end in sight for the discomfort. Second trimester is much better and you get increasingly stoked about your upcoming bundle! Yay! I'll hit you up soon for lunch and we'll go riding eventually too!

Jenn - I agree with the girls with everything they said. He absolutely knows who his real mama is, he's just trying to happily coexist with his "other" family. Mom is just a word, it takes a real mother to do all the heavy-lifting. Chin up! And how are you feeling? Doing good with everything with the pregnancy?

Amanda - hope it worked out with the fridge and the witch isn't treating you too bad! Are you doing anything different except for the BD schedule?

Steph - that really sucks about the heavy flow. If it continues to soak a super in an hour, I wouldn't wait til tomorrow to go to the ER as crappy as that sounds. That's one of the major thing they tell you if you suspect a MC. I am soooooooo sorry that you're going through this. You seem positive about it and I'm grateful you're so strong! I truly was going to tell you to test again in a couple days (you probably would anyway! LOL). That test being as obvious today is a bit odd. You never know, strange things can happen like missing twin syndrome (I think it's called). I don't want to give you false hope, just so you're aware of all possibilities. Maybe get bloods done at the ER/doc? I also want to applaud you on how you wear your heart on your sleeve. I am like that too and have gone through much of what you describe in your life. I was once on Paxil for a couple years for mild depression and I still get bluer than I should on occasion. Thank you for being so open with your experiences, it's helpful to know we're all just human! I have one tattoo of like a solar system/space scene on my lower right abdomen. It was my own little universe when I got prego! Ha!

K tis all for now! <<hugs>>


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just been out for a work Christmas party it's now 10.50pm and i'm buggered!!!!! :|
Our fridge is fixed though! Apparently it was the motherboard... Uh, had no idea a fridge had a motherboard!!
Stephanie, glad to hear your gonna have a try again next this month, fingers crossed we all get our BFPs so we can join Jenn & Tanya :D Also, I need to add you on facebook!!
Jenn, what's your facebook and I will add you!!
AF for me isn't going too bad at the moment, cramping really only happens on day one. then barely anything, and if anything then it isn't bad :) which is great! Although, I always feel like I need to pee a lot with i'm on AF, so that's a bit fricking annoying!!!!
I'm sure there was much more but i'm so sleepy and keep having to fix up my typos so i'm gonna go get some sleep. Tomorrow is Saturday though here so I will be back then!! We're going to have a look at our wedding venue tomorrow though, i'm so excited :D :D
Love you girls :D xxxx


----------



## TandA08

Morning Girls!

I feel much better today than I did yesterday. A little bit of a backache but that's not necessarily anything new for me.

Good to see that everyone seems to be in good spirits - it IS Christmas time afterall - the best time to be cheery! Although, I know we can't always be.

Well, I gotta run from my desk and go work on a few things. Be back soon!

:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow it has been pretty quiet on here today, I only have a few minutes as I have to be at work at 9 and still have to finish getting ready but wanted to check in. 
Steph-how is everything today? I agree with everyone else you may not want to wait to go to the ER if you keep bleeding filling a pad an hour, they told me when I had my chemical that if that happen to go to the er.
Amanda-how is everything hope you got the fridge fixed and food paid for
Ashley-thank you I think it was all my hormones, I was horrible yesterday I broke down and cried over not being able to go back to school in the summer like planned which wasnt even a huge deal lol
Tanda- hope your feeling better today


----------



## calebsmom06

My name is Jennifer Lopez (yes really) and thats what my facebook name is. I live in Corpus Christi if you want to search under people from that city. My pic is of me and my 8 year old


----------



## calebsmom06

Look we are almost there....to 100 PAGES! Wow we talk alot:)


----------



## TandA08

Hey all! I have started my pregnancy journal finally - I just couldn't wait anymore! Feel free to check out the new link in my signature and stalk my journal! :hugs:

Of course, I will still be on this thread just as much too!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww that is so cool! I want to buy a journal and started pasting pics and writing about my days in it. It will be awesome to look back on that years from now. How do you start a pregnancy journal on here? How is everyone feeling, its been a pretty quiet day. I expected to have lots to catch up to when I came out on lunch but just have one post to read:( Hope you all are ok


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh, and surprisingly I am full of energy today! I found myself at work having 3 customers at the same time! I ended up having to let someone else have the sale of one of them cause I had limited time to pick up my son from school and knew I couldnt finish all 3 but I hope I continue to have energy like this! It would make for a hefty paycheck getting sale after sale:)


----------



## calebsmom06

Ashley, Amanda, Steph- How are you all doing. We miss you:)


----------



## Affyash

Far-fig-neugen I hate computers! Again, I typed a huge response and it got wiped! I'll catch up tonight I promise!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww Ashley why does that always seem to happen to you? Do you use a labtop or a table? I know I had that happen once with my ipad and decided not to type on it anymore cause that is frustrating!


----------



## TandA08

WoooHoooo 100 pages finally!

I've been super busy at work today so I wasn't online much. Sorry.

So, Jenn, to start a journal, go to the forums section, then scroll all the way down (past all the pregnancy forums) then there is a section for pregnancy journals. There is a journal section for each forum section (WTT, TTC, etc.)


----------



## TandA08

It's DH's dad's Bday today, so we are doing dinner again tonight. This time at our house, and I'm cooking, so I may not be back online until tomorrow morning.

If I don't make it online, love ya and have a good night!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Hello!!!


----------



## waiting2012

One post on page 100!!!!! LOL...

I was just reading ya'll posts...Man--you'll have to excuse me if I miss to say Thanks, Good Luck, or Sorry to hear that as I believe I'm leaking brain cells with this heavy flow...

Sorry I wasn't on today--the dh ran my computer's battery down while I was sleeping last night-and did not have the brains to plug it in overnight--so when I went on my am break--I couldn't even get the blasted thing to turn on:growlmad: Then at lunch I got a wild hair and went to Decatur and to a couple of thrift stores...Spent a whopping 26.00--I got my daughter a Juicy Courtoure (spelling) bag to take her school books in--5.00!! 2 pairs of jeans for me, a pair of silky leopard pjs, a sweatshirt for Christmas, a christmassy pastal pink and blue christmas shirt, a sweater (structure brand) for my son--but told him if it doesn't fit to give it to his sister, and also got Adrian a "New Holland" pink vest--to wear over her nice western shirt for showing in--it's pink and her western shirt is pink and other colors (plaid)--she wanted one last year and they were like 50-60.00! I paid just 5.00--it doesn't even look like it was ever worn!!
Dh is making Armadillo toes and got the pizza I bought tonite for supper in the oven--having donuts and choco milk for breakfast--ain't we doing good eating healthy..Ehh...I'll just try not to eat a WHOLE box of choc.covered cherries in one sitting like I did a few days ago for lunch...:nope::sick:
I appreciate ya'll being worried about me...I'm sure your wondering how today has been..:nope: Well it started out with me waking up to a full tampon, 2 soaked through pads and a huge water stain...:shrug: Haven't seen the watery staining anymore today--but I'm glad I have black pants on...I have used all 4 of the pads I took today a handful of tampons--it probably would have been more had I brought more or been able to get to the bathroom every hour to change it--working in daycare and we don't have an abundance of extra help--so I wasn't able to really go as much as I needed to..:blush: Felt a little lightheaded and dizzy when 5:00pm came along...and my muscles hurt too like they are weak--I had a hard time picking up the kids that needed to be put on the changing table. Talked to 2 of my coworkers--they both said the same thing ya'll did...Talked to my husband a little bit ago and he said "they can give you something at the ER to stop the bleeding but you probably need a D&C"....I know, I know, I know...I will go tomorrow if it is still heavy in the am....My cramps aren't to bad--they are there but the last time I took ibuprophen was this morning before leaving and they are just now getting noticable...Passing a lot of bright red clots and dark ones too...Sorry if I'm being too graphic--and I know--I need to go get checked out...I WILL--I just need to see how tonite goes...Don't have insurance and I'm NOT going to the hospital here in Bowie as it SUCKS--they misdiagnosed Adrian's broken arm and foot the two times we took her there and the one time I went with one of my m/c's--they told me I was just having a late period--went to the hospital in Decatur and they told me I was indeed m/c'ing--pissed me off!!!:growlmad: And Decatur is a good 30 min drive from here...SO I will wait till tomorrow--it's rainy and SO foggy--not worth taking the chance, plus I just want to put my feet up and relax and eat dinner...

Well, I might be on in a bit--going to shower as I feel absolutely disgusting right now....:blush::nope:

But I'm so glad you ladies seem to be doing good!! So congrats, good luck and sorry to hear about that--to all the posts I read but don't remember who posted what...Telling ya--Brain cells are leaking...:rofl:
LUV, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

I really like my ticker--likely not fertile today--LIKE DUH! :rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

Steph, your body is probably extremely weak from all the blood loss,it sounds like you may be low on iron. I hope everything is better tomorrow, if not definitely go to the er your health is most important. But I am off to bed work bright and early at 8 am tomorrow until 6 pm....I'll be thinking about you all


----------



## calebsmom06

And thanks Tanya I will start one on tues (my next day off)


----------



## Affyash

Hey gals I'm super tired to tonight and just want to crash! I'll update u all tomorrow afternoon! Thinking about you all and am grateful for the instant commradey! Goodnight!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just quickly checking in, we're at dinner and just waiting for our food!!
This better post on page 100 hahahahaha :)
Well I'll check back in properly later xxx


----------



## AmandaBaby

So i'm back. It seems like we're all pretty tired tonight (or today?) hahaha.
Well, me bloody too!! :| 
Stephanie, hope your doing alright with all the bleeding. Get yourself checked out if it gets worse or doesn't seem to be getting better. Hope the cramping isn't bothering you too much! Oh, can't remember if I already asked, but have I added you on facebook yet? 
Jenn, what an awesome name hahaha :) I searched facebook and added a Jennifer Lopez from corpus christi, but there was a few so I have no idea if it was you or not!! How are you feeling today?
Tanya, I haven't read your journal yet but I will after this. Hows all your symptoms going?
Ashley, how's this months cycle treating you? Hope your cramping isn't too bad? 
As for me, fridge is all sorted, just waiting to hear back about my complaint with the food! Jenn, I think you asked me a few posts ago about the extended warranty.. We did end up getting it when we bought the fridge but in order to claim through it we have to be in the extended warranty period :( how crap!! But yeah i'm just gonna argue enough to "whirlpool" until they reimburse us food!! lol. AF seems to be easing off a bit which is good. Quite light today and haven't noticed any cramping, cannot wait for it to finish! My temp has stayed at 36.2 since CD 1 as well!

Just had a few questions, one of which is completely off topic but anyway..
As you all know, i'm engaged! OH and I were basically together for 5 years before he did it and in all honestly, I pretty much pushed the subject until he proposed haha. It didn't really bother me at the time but I actually knew when he was going to propose because I told him to hurry up and do it lol but now when I read things on facebook about everyone getting engaged, I kinda feel let down with myself for not letting him plan it all out! I think he feels a bit jibbed as well.. So, I don't suppose this has happened to any of you girls? haha. Did you know OH was going to propose, did you force the subject, or did he just do it? 
Also, on to a not so happier subject, with your miscarriages, did you bleed a lot? Because I didn't. I mean I know I was really early but it was just like a normal period, maybe a tiny bit heavier and a lot more clotting, but really it was pretty average.. No real reason why i'm asking though, just curios :\

Anyway, that's all from me.
Hope we are all doing well!!!
xxx


----------



## waiting2012

Wow, that was a super post!! I'm not usually up right now..ugh..my dd woke me up because her brace was hurting and wanted to take it off and nature calls...

Well the cramps are def. there but seem to be easing up a lot. The bleeding is not so bad and right now just feel tired but not dizzy and lighthead like I was few hours...I do have some pinched nerves in my 3rd finger in my right hand and it seems it and my pointer finger are actually stiff and sore-making it hard to type..:jo:...:rofl:

About the engagement:
Ok this is going to make me look like a huge B! When the dh and I got engaged--we had been looking at enagement rings--he asked what stone cut I like and all, etc. etc....Well, he had me go do "something" which was like a signal to me that "oh, shit" he's going to propose..We had "talked" about it, and all but he hadn't done "it" yet....Now mind you we were only supposed to be "looking". It was Christmas time--our first Christmas together; we had only been "officially" together since the 13th of November as we had only began talking on the internet November 1st (needless to say the 13th being his birthday when we met--He got the best birthday present that weekend....:blush: and ok I was a bit of a.............:blush:) :rofl:..anyhow, I told him with Christmas coming and it was his daughter's first Christmas--I wanted us to spend our money on her (funny how within a month-living together and my money and his money became "our" money.) Back to the looking at the rings, etc...That night we were laying there in bed talking and he just reached over and handed me this box. I knew what it was--he didn't have to say anything. I opened it. I knew what he spent on it and I got :growlmad: PISSED:growlmad: I started bitching at him that it was stupid to spend that money on me, that it should have been spent on his dd.. Long story short--I threw the ring and it hit my bff's prom glass (as I was staying with them--after my suicide attempt in Kansas--my bff's came and moved me back to Texas with them), well-the prom glass got broke-and then I was f'ed... But, we had words, I ended up putting the ring on and went around showing it off to everyone and it was like all was one with the world..He passed my "bitch" test I guess...Been together 12 years this past Nov and married for 11...

As for the question about bleeding during m/c--I have found that each is different...my first with Jason was AWEFUL... the bleeding wasn't as bad as this one--but the cramps were just AWEFUL--I truely felt I was going to die...but I passed the embryo a solid mass instead of bits if that makes sence so I think the cramping was from it passing through the cervix...afterwards the bleeding picked up just a day or so then slacked off and dwindled to nothing--by the time the cramps ended--so had the bleeding pretty much...the one in June was rather painful and bled a lot but not for very long..September's wasn't very crampy or very heavy and I was quite grateful for it...

Oh, yeah...the dh wanted to know if you had the "Outback" steakhouse in the Outback :rofl:...he's a dork...LOL...But that's ok because he just groaned and I asked what the matter was--he's cramping all way across his pelvic area and into his "boy" parts...So it seems I'm not alone in this m/c--serves him right for asking me "why you balling" the other day when I called him...:rofl:

And I made an executive decision but don't know when I'm going to go--I'm going to go get checked out..make sure all is ok...When I got up there was only a "palm" sized area on my pad that had blood on it but after getting up-going to the bathroom-and walking back to bed--felt a little gush again. I told my dh that I can't spend the whole day in bed---I have to much to do and with yesterday's bleeding--it's probably for the best...

Well, going to snag me some donuts and choco milk:happydance:before the kids get them all...LOL

Amanda--everything will be A-OK...December is going to be the best month of 2011 for you and Ashley!! and I'll need to look on my facebook page...I'm not sure if you friended me yet or if I have friended you yet..:dohh: but I will...

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

umm about the whole "not usually up right now"... I swear when I got up the computer said it was like 4:45am.... I guess thats what happens when you stay up until nearly 3am...


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, wow we reached 1000 posts and past the 100 page mark...Yippee!!!!! ok, going to eat some breakfast and probably shower...thinking I best go earlier than later as it is getting super cold and windy... We have a chance of snow flurries on monday...ugh...

Luv Ya'll...Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Hi All!

Stephanie I would definitely agree that you need to go get checked. That sounds like some pretty extreme bleeding.

With my MC in Sept, I had severe cramping, but blood flow wasn't any worse than a period, just more clots.

I went looking for Preggie Pops yesterday and couldn't find them. They are listed on threelollies.com, and that website shows several retailers that sell them. One of the was CVS, so I went there at lunch yesterday but they didn't have them. I'm going to try Walgreens today, and if they don't have them either, then I'll probably just order them from the website. They are reasonably priced and would ship from West Hills which isn't all that far from me. It would just mean that I wouldn't have them today, but I'm sure I'd get them in a few days. I'm really curious to see if I can get some relief from the nausea. Last night when I was at the ranch, I was walking out to the gate to bring the trash cans in cause it was trash day, and I had to stop at a tree. I just stood there for a moment thinking, okay, I'm gonna throw up, and I'm gonna do it right here. But then I didn't. It eased up and I was able to clean stalls and feed, then I came home.

So, anyway, I'm hoping to find some relief.


----------



## waiting2012

I went and got checked out ladies...told basically what I already know. I'm anemic--take iron. "YES/NO" blood test--neg for pg/ urine--neg for uti and pg. blood pressure a little on the low side-but I run low anyways. The doctor advised me about taking the iron supplement I needed and a baby aspirin for the clotting factor. I asked whatelse I could take but he couldn't advise on that and basically got told that if the bleeding continues or I have severe cramping--to come back. Not having insurance is a killer because they didn't do an ultrasound--probably would have if I had insurance...His nurse overheard me I guess asking about whatelse I can possibly take supplement wise and when she brought me my discharge papers she said to get Omega3-6-9 (fish oil, flaxseed oil and borsage oil) She said that it helps make good cervical fluid and helps with the blood flow to the uterine area. She couldn't advise me on the dosage but all she said was good luck. I'm going to look online and see what it says and I'll let ya'll know what I find... So for now--I have taken my baby aspirin and about to choke down the Omega and iron--both smell so NASTY!
Hope you find your "preggopops"...Have you checked at some specialty shops for pregnant women--you know that sell maternity clothes, etc..Sometimes they will sell stuff like that...Plus you might see if you can find one of those wrist bands that helps with seasicknesses--I hear they help with m/s too..
Just an idea... 
Well, it's raining pretty heavy here so I'm not sure how long my connection will remain...but we'll see...
talk to you later!

Ash and Amanda--My cycle buddies--how are we doing today??? Counting down the days till this f'ing bleeding stops...hope the supplements help...I'll do a post about them when I get more info! Maybe it's something that would benefit others too... :winkwink::winkwink:

Jenn--hope work is going ok!! take it easy and enjoy your evening if we don't hear from you!

Luv and Hugs and Baby Dust,
Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Well I'm back. We were gone all morning doing errands and then stopped for lunch. We went to Walgreens first, which is basically a pharmacy like CVS. But they didn't have it. They told us to go to Babies R Us. Which is, as the name implies BABY STUFF. Anything you'd need for baby is there, clothes, supplies, bedding and furniture, strollers, etc. Well, I found my Preggie Pops. I've since had 2 of them, they definitely seem to ease the nausea. We made 3 more stops afterwards, and I was actually glad I had the lollies with me. You can also order them online from threelollies.com, and they are reasonably priced online, however the store I found them in actually had them for about a dollar less. 

Stephanie, glad they didn't see anything serious going on. Hopefully the supplements will help.

Hope everyone else is doing well. It's a crazy windy Saturday here. VERY WINDY!

I have to go to the ranch soon to feed, but I'm probably only gonna feed and come back.

I picked up a couple of stockings to hang for the horses finally this year. Each Christmas I say I'm gonna get them stockings, finally this year I did it! I also got the mini peppermint candy canes to put in the stockings (my horses' favorite treat). Our new dog got a stocking for this year too. That is the extent of my Christmas shopping that I've done so far. Yikes! Guess I got a lot to do still....


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, just got home from work. Amanda- I will check my facebook and see if it was me you added:) I hope everything works out with the fridge.
Tanya-I think I want to go get some of those pops to, it would be good to carry with you just incase (especially when at work:) Thats cute that your animals get to share Christmas with you this year.
Stephanie- I hope you are feeling better, so glad you went and got checked out!
Well thats it for me right now my son needs a bath and I have a bunch to do still around the house before I go to bed so I will talk to you all tomorrow when I get off at 8:(


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Amanda it wasnt me:( I dont have a friend request pending. What is your city and state and I will try again. I am in Corpus Christi, TX...dont know if there is a corpus Christi anywhere else and I was feeling good all day until now Ive been getting indegestion (my biggest symptom) how are you?


----------



## waiting2012

Seems ya'll had productive days...:thumbup:
Tanya: yay on finding the preggopops--they didn't have anything like that when I was pg with my ds and dd--at least I don't remember them having those...
Jenn--I had AWEFUL indigestion with the dd..so maybe it's a girl! 

I'm feeling a bit better...Just using my pads now; and the bleeding has slowed down A LOT...I mean its more of a regular flow now.. Cramping has been easing up a bit too. I don't think its the supplements I took today as I'm sure they have to build up in my system but probably more or less the "product" of our pg is mostly gone now.. :sad1: I'm not sure how long it will actually take for the supplements to really be effective as I couldn't find anything online about how long they actually take, but it seems there is some substantial info out there online about the positive affects of taking them...

Here is what I found:
Omega 3-6-9/Fish Oil, Flaxseed Oil, Borage Oil: this combination in supplement form or even taken as only Omega 3 can help prevent painful periods, breast pain, complications associated with pregnancy such as miscarriages, high blood pressure late in pregnancy and early delivery. Women who use omega 3 have been found to have an increase in live birth rates in relation to antiphosolipid syndrome. 
81mg Baby Aspirin: helps to thin the blood and prevent clotting--now the Omega 3 will do the same thing and it can be taken with omega 3 but you have to watch the dosages as it may cause bleeding. (I know that sounds so contradictory) 
Iron 65mg: helps increase oxygen to the RBC's. 
I also had found other information about the Omega 3-6-9...Seems it helps with all the organs and maintaining them at an optimal level; it can help with the thyroid that regulates the hormones and the pituatary gland as well. It can help with the cervical mucous--making it optimal for conception but taking it with tussin or mucinex-may cause it to become over abundant and give the opposite affect. Omega 3-6-9 is good for men to take as well, it can be given to kids who are affected by add/adhd...
Since I'm taking the baby aspirin--I'm only taking one capsule of the omega 3-6-9... I will continue the omega 3-6-9 through the time of ovulation and then switch to a prenatal vitamin with DHA, the baby aspirin and iron (IF there is not enough iron in the prenatals--which for me--I've had to take iron supplements with both my healthy pregnancies--so it couldn't hurt)... I have used the soy isoflavones before--back in May when I got pg but m/c'ed in June--so they do work but that was my 2nd cycle using them. The Omega 3 may not make a big difference this cycle but it can't hurt considering as I've gotten older I know things are probably not working at their optimal level right now...I think the baby aspirin may help a lot as Jason has been wondering if I don't have a clotting problem anyways--I bruise soo easily--and if the blood is thinned a bit--that shouldn't be such an issue...which might mean implantation bleeding if pregnant due to the connection OR maybe not at all--we'll see if it happens this month...I do like that what I found about the omega 3-6-9 supplements seem to help in a lot of areas...

Might be worth a try Amanda and Ashley...I'm not using any opks this month--I might start temping--give it one more try--but I'm not going to put into fertility friend or anything..I'll just write it down in my journal. I do have a question about temping though--I know it has to be done right before you get up out of bed--and you watch the temps--so from what I read it will dip right before ovulation then rise right? If I remember right if I see a dip but then it goes back up--that is usually a good sign..Ok, this is why I didn't temp before--it just seems too damn complicated... 
Well, I didn't realize how late it was.... I have sunday school tomorrow and church but will try to be online when we get back : )

Love Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda and Ashley--I hope you don't mind--I added ya'll to my signature... :)


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, and Jenn..I think I found her on FB--Amanda that is... Look up Amanda Michelle--there is a pic of a girl and guy--about to kiss... AWE...I hope it's her--I sent her a message...

SO..Amanda if that's you--look in my friend's list for Jennifer Lopez...We will get the hook up one way or the other...lol


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awe stephanie, thanks for adding me to your signature, that is so sweet!!
I'm only quickly checking in but i'm gonna add you girls to mine after I finish work tomorrow :D Glad to hear that you went to the doctors (you did go didn't you? I'm not just imagining that? ...I'm half asleep at the moment haha). Hope your feeling better. Oh and I didn't get a message from you on facebook :(
Awe Jenn, damn! I'll have to have another look for you!! How are you feeling?
Tanya and Ashley, how are both of you feeling?

Tomorrow will be CD 6 :D AF id nearly finished so we can get back into BDing! Hope this month brings positives for the 3 of us so we can all move into first tri :D I'm a bit excited to put everything together that i've learnt over the past few months and i'm really feeling positive!! Although, I say that every month hahaha.
With the whole engagement thing, I read something last night that made me feel better.. It was something like, Are you more happy about the fact you get to marry the one you love or how you got there. Not that wording but I can't remember exactly what it was. Anyway, it's so true and it's changed my whole perspective! While I absolutely LOVE romantic proposals, I really think that the whole point is that you get to marry and spend the rest of your life with the one you love! My OH does so many romantic things for me so, so what if my proposal wasn't exactly what I had envisioned, I still get to spend my life with him :D that sounds so corny hahaha. But so true :D
I don't wanna goto work tomorrow, I need more time off!!!
Well, that's all from me. Sorry if i've forgotten anything :(
xxxx


----------



## TandA08

Morning Everyone!
It's not quite 7am on a Sunday and I'm wide awake! Seems my body is stuck on my work schedule as during the week I'd long be at work by now. But maybe it's a good thing that I stay on a sleep schedule right now.

I'm doing alright. I have had a horrible lower backache since Friday that just won't go away. I've been icing it like crazy and DH has been rubbing it in the evenings for me. It finally seems better, but still pretty sore.

So far, I've used just 2 of the Preggie Pops as soon as the nausea appears, and they definitely seem to help. 

Well, I'll probably be back on throughout the day.

Love ya!


----------



## waiting2012

Well..Just got done putting the rolls for our sunday dinner on a plate; I have the meatloaf pretty much done, waiting on the supreme potatoes to get done and the mixed veges are heated up...
Day 2 of taking my supplements--ugh--they are making me sick to my stomach..My poor body is saying "do you really think we need this crap?" and I'm telling it--"Why yes you do..." :rofl:...

I looked up what that Antiphospholipid Syndrome was--seems I only fit about 3 or 4 the main symptoms--you only have to have 1 or 2 to have it...:dohh: Seems after reading everything I could find--its found by doing a particular blood test that you pretty much have to ask for. And it's found in conjunction with Lupus. My aunt has Lupus and it runs in families.. About 6 months ago--I had an aweful rash inside my elbows and I showed my mom while she was visiting us and she told me--looks like your aunt's rash and she just got diagnosed with Lupus. I asked about the cost of getting tested for it and it's about 75.00--which right now isn't our budget..BUT after looking at how its treated---you can take a baby aspirin and during pregnancy they may do Heparin shots--basically it's clotting disorder--the blood clots more than it should and it makes the blood a bit thicker--hence again the clotting issues. Seems I've always had issues with passing huge clots since I was a teen and they never did find a reason for it--my hormones always check out. I know I should read into everything I find on the internet but all that I read from the bowel and digestive problems; the clotting problems; the depression problems; the central nervous problems--all matches up...It's like Eureka! here's what is going on and here is the simplest of all solutions! I noticed today that I've not passed any clots as of yet--and my blood loss is way down compared to what it was...
Hope you ya'll have good day--I'll try to be on later... :flower:
Amanda--try looking me up--Stephanie Verner (my pic is the 3 kids)...It's possible that when I sent the message it took it a bit to get to you...I'll have to look... I don't understand why we aren't finding each other....
Much Love, Stephanie


----------



## Affyash

Hello all! Sorry I'm been MIA lately, I had a pretty busy weekend! Took Q and the hubby to JCP for portraits yesterday, it was fun! Had a pretty huge fight with dh in the morning but we seemed to have cooled a bit before the pics were taken and then had a nice lunch with his parents and my dad and brother. It's up and down with him but our 5 year wedding anniversary is this week and I really want to make the best of it. We got a ton of errands done today and we're going to rest while Q takes a nap!
Stephanie - as for the bleeding/MC I'm so sorry that you're going through this but it sounds like you're being positive. I hope the supplements help, I'm on a cocktail of herbal stuff this month too. We'll see how it goes. Good luck and take it easy on your body, it needs it!
My one and only chemical was pretty tame compared other stories I've heard. A little more bleeding and cramping than normal. 
Amanda - as for the proposal, mine was exactly the same way. I found pictures of the ring that he was looking at so I knew it was coming. Then, I kind of pressured him to just "do it" and when he came back from grocery shopping, he just did it. I was unloading the groceries, I turned around and he was on his knee! It was pretty anti-clamactic (sp?) but romantic in it's own right! No worries girl, you're right, engagement and marriage is about spending the rest of your life with someone not about the proposal or even the wedding!
Jenn and Tanya hope you're feeling well! The preggie pops and the wrist bands truly do help, try them if you need them! Hope the back ache subsides and you get more comfy as time goes on!
K I think that's all! I'm attaching a pic of me and my fam from the portraits yesterday, thought you guys might like to see! :) Love and hugs!
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2011-12-04 at 9.28.00 AM.png
File size: 304.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## waiting2012

You have such a lovely family! Your little man is too cute! Hope your anniversary this week goes good!! We have our fights and disputes too, I think if we didn't--we wouldn't still be married..LOL.. When I was with my son's dad-we NEVER fought--I think the fact that we did get along so well--added to the underlying tension that was always present. 
Just got done eating dinner--turned out quite good...We had cookie brownies for dessert...I have to run Wesley up to the church for youth in a bit...And I think I'm going to throw the other clothes in the wash and take a nap..

Talk to ya'll later!
Luv, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Awww Ashley what a beautiful family portrait!

I had a pretty uneventful day today. My back is still sore, but not as bad as it was on Friday. The nausea comes and goes but the preggie pops help. I sewed up one of my horse's blankets that got ripped last winter, so now it is ready to be used when the weather gets really cold and wet. I went ahead and rode tonight even though my back is still sore. Once I was on the horse, my back pain was completely gone, although it's sore again now. Just waiting for hubby to get home so we can have dinner. I'm starving! As usual, lol.

Catch you in the morning!
:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Wow it sure is quiet here today. Hope everyone is doing alright.

:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Just found this in my email, thought maybe you'd get a giggle out of it like I did!
 



Attached Files:







1-color.gif
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, how are you all today? I havent been able to get on much lately but man I didnt miss much it is so quiet on here the last few days. Hope you all are doing ok. Is AF still there are is it about time to try again for everyone?? 
Tanda- hope your back is feeling better today, I am on my lunch and I am about to have to go back so I guess I will check back later:)


----------



## TandA08

Hey Jenn, good to see ya! Yeah it's been really quiet on here, I keep checking back, and nobody's here, lol.

My back is much better today, just a tiny bit sore.


----------



## waiting2012

Yep. It's cold...Sorry haven't been on...Too cold during my morning break to sit in the car and get online..It snowed this am but by 10am it was done, by this afternoon all melted and most of the roads were dry but right now the temp is 32 degrees and the windchill is in the 20's...UGH...I enjoy winter but just last week it was so perty---chilly but perty...

AF is making a slow retreat here...but here none the less...I figure it should start to dwindle in a day or so and be completely gone by the thursday or friday at least...I was SO tired today I fell asleep while writing in my journal on my lunch break...It has been one of those days--just exhausted...I'm not even sure what time I went to bed finally...But I think I slept good--the dh said I was pushing to the wall and when I woke up--yep I had been..:rofl:...But our border collie was in my spot...:rofl:...

Tanya--hope your back feels better...it's not going to get a whole lot better but you can always try some rubbing alcohol and have the dh massage it for you....
Jenn--how are things going for you? No m/s yet???
Ashley--How is AF treating you? You should be about through with her too...
Amanda--Did you kick her to the curb yet??

Not sure how long I'll be on tonite--it's cold and I'm ready to snuggle in my bed...
If I'm not on later--Hope ya'll have a good night--I'm sure I'll be available in the am--by break time :thumbup:
Luv, Hugs, and Baby Dust!
Stephanie


----------



## calebsmom06

OK, so Steph, nope still not m/s maybe I wont have any ( i never did with my other 2 pregnancies) but I really hope I get my little girl this time too:) I got a call from my doc. today saying I have a bladder infection, well thats a first I have never had one of those in my life, so he called in a prescription for me which I just picked up and started tonight. I am really nervous about taking any type of medication while pregnant. Finally have a day off tomorrow which I think is much needed. I went to bed last night at 11 pm and woke up at 4am and was never able to go back to sleep so hoping to sleep well tonight. Surprisingly I am still wide awake. Also the last 4 days I have been full of energy I have not had the tired spells at work or anything like I did the first couple weeks. ( Happy for that) I hope it stays this way. So far this pregnancy has been pretty easy....*knock on wood*


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hello lovely ladies!
Sorry i've been a bit MIA lately! Trying to plan Christmas as well as our engagement party in January is rather stressful! My mind has been so occupied with planning that i've barely had any time to stress of TTC! Which I guess could be a good thing? AF is completely gone now, gonna start our BDing routine tomorrow, would start it tonight but i'm so tired so i'm gonna have an early one so i'm all energised for tomorrow hahaha. We've just finished making invitations so gonna make sure we get right into BDing as soon as OH gets home from work tomorrow night! :D I'm hoping I won't be so concerned about this TTW because my mind will be so busy doing other things but we will see... Would absolutely love it if we all got our BFP's this month. I know I say that all the time lol but it would just be amazing!!!
Sorry to hear about the bladder infection Jenn, I would be a bit cautious too about medication but surely everything should be fine :) If you notice any bad side effects though maybe just stop taking them and go back to the doctor. Glad your not getting any M/S too! 
Tanya, Steph and Ash - How are we today?
Well i'm off to go and get ready for bed. Been so tired lately :( xxxx


----------



## TandA08

Morning!
My back is much better today, even yesterday it was pretty much better. I have some nausea again this morning, in fact at one point last night I woke up extremely nauseous. Grabbed a preggie pop and just sat in bed for a little bit until it eased up, then went back to sleep.

Jenn, sorry to hear about the bladder infection, from all the reading I've done, it sounds like it can be common during pregnancy. Hope it clears up quickly for ya!

Steph and Amanda - good to hear from you both! Amanda glad AF is gone for you and keeping my fingers crossed that you catch that eggy this month! Stephanie, we are here waiting for AF to leave you too!

Where's Ashley? Haven't seen her on here in a while!

Love ya!


----------



## waiting2012

I have my gloves on this time...lol..my weather bug says it's 30 degrees outside and its soo cloudy... Maybe more snow???? 
Af is still hanging in there but like I said--I figure it should be gone soon. Today is cd 7 so it should be getting ready to exit soon! I was just spotting brown so I figure she's packing her crap up and getting ready to exit...:thumbup:

Amanda--I bet the stress over the engagement and Christmas will def keep you preoccupied this month--which should be good but don't let stress of any sort overcome you!

Ashley--Where O' where art though Ashley? Have you kicked the heifer out the door yet? 

Tanya--Sounds like you've got Jenn's m/s held hostage...:rofl:...Hope it gets better soon!

Jenn--don't you just love the bursts of energy! I had that with Adrian--not so much with Wesley..Hoping its a girl for ya!!! 

As for me--I hope I don't fall asleep again during lunch--Going to blame it on the weather...Not quite so tired this am but tired all the same...This last month has left me completely worn out! I tried to watch the second part of the "Neverland" series on the sci-fi channel and couldn't stay awake..I'm sure they will show it again. 
Well, got to get going...Just got on too...LOL
But it's almost time to get back...I will probably be on at lunch..I don't have anything else to do:thumbup: Yesterday I had to cut out pieces for today's project which we already did this am so..one more thing to check off...

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## calebsmom06

ITS FREEZING!!!! It is 52 degrees here and I am freezing, we here in Corpus are not used to any type of cold weather! And yes strph, I hope the energy stays with me:) It really helps at work to have lots of energy when we are paid by commission:) Hoping AF is about done for you.
Amanda-hope you catch your egg this month:) Not worrying this month could be your key:)
Tanda- hoping the M/S or nausea does not get any worse. As I am sitting here right now I am getting that acid reflux crap ugh I hate it but starting to get used to it since it happens all the time:( And thank you for hlding my M/S hostage lol.
I want to go walking but it is just way to cold for me so I am thinking about hooking up the Wii Fit and excercising inside today. Hope you all are having a good day) And I to hope everyone gets there BFP this month and that it sticks!


----------



## TandA08

Yeah it's freakin cold and WINDY here too! It's about 53 outside with 15mph winds. I decided not to walk on my morning break cause I was just too cold. Yesterday I walked in the wind and I just can't bring myself to do it today. Maybe this afternoon, but we'll see.
I guess I shouldn't really complain about the little bit of nausea here and there, because it really could be so much worse! I just spoke to my mom on the phone, and she said my SIL is having migraines and vomiting with her MS. While I was on the phone with mom, she put me on speaker because she is babysitting my 18 month old niece and she insisted on having the phone. So my niece was making noises into the phone and listening to me talk. Made it difficult to have a conversation with mom, but that's okay, it was worth it to interact a little with my niece that I don't get to see very often...


----------



## waiting2012

To the store that is...:rofl:...it's tooooo COLD to run anywhere outside...And listen to ya'll complaining of your 50 degree temps...:rofl:...The temp according to my weather bug is 30 still...Feels like its in the teens with the windchill and the humidity went up from 68% to 74%..We do have a chance of flurries...Man...Texas weather is a "B". Thank God tomorrow is "hump day"...Maybe I'll get to do some 'humping' of my own...:rofl: probably not but a girl can dream, right? Still spotting--but yeah, she's about to leave...The heater in my car SUCKs...something is going out that makes it work so right now--it's not working...UGH...going to get going so I can get back where it's warm!

Talk to ya'll later!!

Luv and Hugs!!!
Stephanie

PS Tanya--how far along is your sister now? and Jenn--you can take some rolaids or tums for the indigestion--I lived with a bottle of tums by my side while pg with Adrian...Helped some. Also a glass of milk will help by coating the stomach..Best to avoid anything spicy or that is tomato based as it will only make it worse! Hope it gets better for you!


----------



## TandA08

My SIL is due June 13th, so she's about a month-ish further along than I am. Her and I are not close, and rarely on speaking terms (her petty-ness, not mine). So any news I hear of her is only through my mom.


----------



## TandA08

Just to clarify, it's my sister in law, not my sister.


----------



## Affyash

Hi all! Sorry I've been busy lately! I feel like I have very little time to myself between family and work! Anyway, I've been doing alright. AF is finally gone, just a little bit of spotting left (or debris as my hubby calls it! LOL) I've been cramping a little today and I'm wondering if maybe I have a UTI? It doesn't hurt to pee, but its weird. Jenn - did you have any symptoms of your bladder infection? Seems weird to not really have symptoms but I guess stranger things have happened. Tanda - we live parallel lives. I have the same type of relationship with my SIL my hubby's sister. She's prego again right now and won't even respond to my congratulatory emails. Bitch. Oops, did I say that? Anyway, hope you guys are all well. I'll check in again tonight!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Ashley-I did not have symptoms that I had a bladder infection so I thought but thinking about it now the slight cramping and backache could have actually been a symptom and i just mistaked it for pregnancy side effects. I was told backache/cramping are signs of uti and bladder infections.....its so cold here and tomorrow at 7am it is supposed to be 29 degrees, I am so not looking forward to this cold weather


----------



## waiting2012

Hey ladies..
My connection is hit and miss tonite..ugh..

Tanya--sorry to hear about the sister n law...and yours too Ashley... Maybe its an even better sign that ya'll live not to far from each other..:thumbup: I don't have any siblings, the dh does and well we don't "see" or "hear" from them often--in fact the last time was over a year or two ago...oh, well their loss not mine. But I do have 2 really close friends who just happened to be married to each other and they are my "brother" and "sister"...So I don't feel like I'm lacking very much in that perspective...i wouldn't stress about it, sorry I brought it up. 

Jenn--now that I think about it--I always had yeast and uti's with both of my kiddos--seems moreso with Adrian than what I remember with Wes. 

AF is still trying to hang on--darn it...I'm sure it's just the "left overs" like Ashley mentioned...:rofl:...stupid huzzy...:rofl:...It's ok...I'm actually kind of tired tonite anyways and tomorrow is choir practice plus another on friday night. 

Probably going to hit the sack in a few minutes as I'm sooo tired...:sleep:
Its saying it's 28 degrees here and the windchill is in the teens still with a chance of snow flurries..I wish in some ways that it would come in and snow--maybe get a snow day! But then again--can't afford to not work because the school is closed...UGH...

Well...Ladies....My bed and pillow are calling me...Talk to ya'll later!!

Amanda--Hugs! Hope you get to do some practice bd'ing!!! :thumbup::winkwink:

Luv and Hugs to All,
Stephanie


----------



## Affyash

Just wanted to tell you all I'm thinking of you! Going to bed...super tired!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Really need to start replying earlier in the night hahaha, it's 10.20pm and I am SO tired!! Got in some BDing tonight though ;) hahaha so i'm officially on my "every other day" schedule until ovulation arrives then, BANG BANG BANG!! Haha :)
Hope all is well?
Promise I will reply earlier in the afternoon/night tomorrow!!
Until then, i'm going to bed :) xx


----------



## TandA08

Hey Steph, don't worry about my SIL, it's her loss not mine. It's my brother's wife and she has some very petty and immature issues. It's a long story that I won't bore you ladies with, lol. It only sucks cause now I'm not as close to my brother as I used to be, but it's alright, she'll grow out of it eventually. I don't really care too much, like I said, it's her loss.

I'm sooo tired this morning, I did NOT want to get out of bed this morning, but Stephanie and Jenn, I won't blame it on the cold. Because compared to your weather it's warm here, but it's still very cold for us in Southern Cali!

Ashley, good to hear from ya. We'll catch up some day soon and we can share SIL stories, :rofl:

Well off to do my "chores" here at work, I'll be back later.

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Hey ladies...
Sitting here eating lunch with the dh...so just wanted to check in..
Af is all brown so bring on the bding!
Be back later tonite after choir.
Luv and hugs steph


----------



## TandA08

I just got back from lunch. I made DH fix something to eat while I rested on the couch. I can barely hold my eyes open today, and my tummy is kinda funky. It's been super gurgly which it does when I've eaten something it didn't like. There must have been something in my dinner last night that it didn't like.


----------



## calebsmom06

Maybe that is a normal symptom where we are at in pregnancy becuase I have had the exact same thing today. Every time I eat I get gurggly today and this morning I did not want to get out of bed I just wanted to rest, took off work already so I can be home and rest now:) So much for the energy cause today I am drained:/ I made fried chicken last night then boiled the chicken that I didnt fry and put it in a slow cooker over night for chicken and dumplings which is now all done so luckily I dont even have took cook dinner tonight cause it done:) Yea...just going to chill at home the rest of the day.
How is everyone else today?


----------



## TandA08

Aw man Jenn, I am so jealous that you are relaxing at home today! I am totally beat today, just exhausted. My gurgly tummy has now turned to gas... but at least it's giving me some "relief" LOL

DH looked at me while he was making lunch, and he said "you LOOK tired today. You look EXTRA tired today. It must be a lot of work growing a baby". I just looked at him, "yeah, thanks hun" lol


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww, I hope he realizes how much work it is enough to help you out with the things that have to be done before relaxing. Yes I was at work but I just had to go there was no way I was going to be able to sell anything as tired as I feel today. Came home cleaned up and now just relaxing. Hope you made it through work ok and I hope you didnt have lots of people around for the 'gas' part lol, I get that to but so far never noticable thank God!


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, luckily I work in a noisey warehouse, and nobody is close enough to me to hear anything. I'm outta here in just a few more minutes, then going to the ranch to feed and clean. That's all I'm doin with the horses tonight. Then I gotta go home and make more medicine "cookies" for my old horse - once a week gotta make more, and tonight is the night. And DH and I need to go grocery shopping too... ugh no relaxing for me until later.


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow! You have alot of stuff to do tonight. Hope you get your time to rest in there! Just one more week until your doc appointment and ultrasound right! I cant wait! I am so so excited for you:)


----------



## AmandaBaby

Jenn and Tanya, I cannot wait for your ultrasound photos!!
Stephanie, has AF gone for you yet? Hope it has!
I'm so pre occupied with work and planning our engagement party that i'm so not phased with the whole TTC process, plus i've been so tired lately.
Tomorrow night is BD night though so i'll be back in to action then. I've gotta make sure i've got enough OPKs to get me through as well! I think I have 9 left...
Really hoping that we get our BFPs this month Stephanie and Ash!
xxx


----------



## calebsmom06

Amanda- I hope you all get your BFP's also! Then we can all start our own thread again in the 1st trimester and be bump buddies all the way through:) That is great that your mind has been preoccupied, that keeps the stress level down. Just dont forget to BD:) Tomorrow I will already be 7 weeks, it seems like it is all going by so fast! And I will definetly post ulrasound pics when I get them (if I can figure out how) do they give you a cd? I know with my 2 boys they gave me a vhs tape. Today I am off work and then I have a long work weekend after today. Holiday hours suck! I am working 8-7 every day


----------



## TandA08

My mom is in the hospital. They found gangrene on her appendix! Never heard of that before, I just thought they ruptured. Anyway, she's is having or had surgery to remove it. My parents live 2 hours away from me. I am just finishing up a few things at work (including updating you ladies) and then heading to my parents' house for the weekend. Not sure when mom will be out of the hospital. I may not be back online for the rest of the weekend, but I will update you ladies as soon as I can. Feel free to text me as I will have my phone with me. 

Jenn - yay 7 weeks for you tomorrow! I will be 7 weeks on Saturday. And yes, one more week from today before my first ultrasound!!! Can't wait! I will definitely post pics.

Love you all!


----------



## calebsmom06

Hope your mom is ok, text me while your gone. Enjoy the time with your family. I cant wait to see your pics!


----------



## waiting2012

I typed up a real nice post last night--then my connection went copute...:dohh: Needless to say it was more of a whine than a post so maybe it was divine intervention...:winkwink:
I was soooo down in the dumps last night...Felt like why am I even taking all this nasty crap that makes me sick to my stomach, etc...:shrug: for what? Then I typed up all my feelings and it wouldn't post...like I said--divine intervention.

AF, I believe has left the building till the next go-around...I will be really surprised if Amanda and Ashley DON'T get their :bfp:s this month--I mean both ya'll have much better chances than this old fart :jo:...:rofl:...

I can get that way--just can't stay that way..:nope: but that's ok...I'm def starting back on my diet in January if this isn't the month. Like I said--one last go-around. I probably won't try in January--just don't have it in me. I have gotten pg with ttc and without ttc and hopefully the supplements will help it "stick" IF it happens...

Tanya and Jenn--I can't wait to see those u/s pics! I believe they put them on disc now and you can just download it to your computer.

Hope ya'll doing ok...I'm just hanging in there but I don't give this cycle much of a chance.. I do believe the Omega supplements are helping as I've noticed some twinges in both sides of my pelvis so maybe it's helping. And the baby asprin def helped with the bleeding as I didn't have anymore major clots if any at all after starting it. Hope to get some bd'ing in tonite so that we can start every other night schedule but I'll just let it flow--come what may...

Tanya--your mom will be in my prayers. The surgery isn't as evasive as it used to be so hopefully a day or two in the hospital--if there are no complications. 

Well, have to email Adrian's teacher...talk to ya'll later!

Luv and hugs, Stephanie
:xmas17::xmas9::xmas7::xmas16:


----------



## Affyash

Tanda - hope your mom is OK, that's super scary! Lots of love and thoughts your way! To you and Jenn - so can't wait to see your u/s pics, that's the best part! You get to see your little one for the very first time! Beautiful!
Amanda - it's great that you get a distraction to the stress of TTC I wish I was that lucky! LOL! Hopefully you, myself AND Steph will get our BFPs this month!
Steph - I'm sorry you're so blue. It's totally understandable with everything you're dealing with. I do the exact same thing sometimes which is why I sometimes don't log in here at night! Hang in there, you're super supported. Hopefully your supplements are treating you OK.
As for me, my cycles usually last 35ish days so, BDing won't really be "effective" until next week. Though, since tomorrow's my anniversary, I'll do it anyway! :) The supplements I'm taking kind of suck and I wonder if I'm having a mild allergic reaction to the vitex in the Fertility Blend. I'm like itchy all over and that's one of the biggest reactions. Oh well, itchy to get pregnant is worth it! We'll see. 
Did any of you guys use preseed? This is our first month with it and I'm excited. But I don't want to use it too early and waste it all!
Love and hugs, I'll check in later!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Tanya, I really hope your mum is okay!! Thoughts are with her.
Stephanie, so happy AF has finished, fingers crossed you get a very sticky BFP this cycle!!
This afternoon isn't that great for me, I wish I could distract myself at the moment but I just can't. I'm still so emotional over my MC :( It really makes it worse though because that girl I have on facebook is pregnant and due the same time as me and she wasn't trying. It kills me that she gets to keep her baby and I didn't get to keep mine (not that I wish it on anyone!) It just cuts deep :( I don't understand why it isn't happening for us though, really gonna make sure we BD at the right time, and like Jenn did, BD every day around ovulation. If that doesn't do it then I don't know what to do. Why is life so unfair :( 
I'm gonna go make some cupcakes.. Hopefully that will take my mind off things xx


----------



## TandA08

Thanks ladies for all your support! Im using my phone to be online and it sucks! Mom is doing great. They were able to remove the appendix with a scope and didnt have to open her up and they caught it before it ruptured. We got her home from the hospital just before 7pm last night and i was in bed by 715! I will be here through the weekend. Mom says we are gonna go baby stuff shopping while i am here - proof that she really is fine! Lol

Ashley - happy anniversary!
Amanda - hang in there sweetie you have our support! I know its hard dealing with the mc.

:hugs: love you all!
I will check back later


----------



## Affyash

Aw Amanda, I so understand and commiserate. I feel the exact same way. My little one that we lost in August would've had the same due date as my son (4/14). I absolutely feel for you and know how hard it can be. Hang in there and be strong. TTC sucks but I promise you it's worth it in the end. 
Tanda, glad your mom is doing better! What a relief that must be! Hope you get lots of rest and shopping this weekend!
Jenn and Steph - how are you guys? Hope all is well!
I found out last night that I have a pretty bad UTI which is why I've been feeling like crap all week. The good news is that it isn't the supplements I'm taking (expensive buggers!) so I don't have to stop them. Quinn woke up 3 times last night with a stomach ache and on top of being sick, I feel like a zombie this morning! So hope this day goes fast so I can get home to my anniversary dinner!
Thinking of you all, hope you have a great day!


----------



## waiting2012

Man, I've been completely drained the last few days...Yesterday was the WORST! I'm not sure what I feel right now to be honest with you..LOL...

We got a night of :sex: in last night..Marked it on my calendar. Seems the Omegas are working like a charm and starting to think I maybe O'ing sooner than later...So just going to keep up the bd'ing schedule..:thumbup: Either will "hit it" or we won't...I've noticed some twinges in my left and right side the past day or so and didn't realize that today was cd 10. I've been using the Omega supplements since saturday and I've noticed that all my mucousy parts:blush: are "wet" and or "slimey" :rofl:...I've been fighting the 'crud' and I've noticed that the icky stuff that drains at night is rather abundant and comes up quite easily..:blush: and as far as bd'ing--that area was rather "wet" too and it usually isn't right after AF leaves until closer to O' time. I've got my comfy sweats on today and been feeling a lot of "pressure" in that area since around 11am--not sure what that is about--not cramping--just like someone pushing down on that area (the bladder and uterus area):shrug: I will take it as a good sign...I think my iron supplements have me a tad constipated though--not that ya'll really wanted to know that..:rofl: but now you do.:thumbup:

Jenn and Tanya--Happy 7th week mark! Its been rough checking the mail lately as I'm starting to get all kinds of crap for someone expecting--flyers for 3D and 4D ultrasounds and baby magazines..I just chunk them in the trash, but first of course Adrian wants to look at them all...She asked me the other day if we were still going to try and have another baby--I told her probably not and when she asked why--I told her my body isn't as young as it was when I had her and that it is upto God now. She hasn't asked anymore since and doesn't bring it up. But I'm super excited for you both! Pretty soon you'll have your u/s' done and then you'll be feeling those little flutters of movement--although Jenn--I don't know about you--but I felt them way early with Adrian as she was the second and I hear that a lot of women feel flutters as early as 14 weeks! I started showing a lot sooner with her too! 

Amanda--honey--your not alone. I've been thinking a lot lately of the "ones that got away" or should I say got "taken away". I even went to pregnology and looked up how far along I would be right with the ones m/c in June and September... I'd be 7 months right now if I was still pg with the one m/c on father's day and almost 4 months with the one m/c in September. Its hard. I have a daily reminder when I see the mom that comes in and is due around the same time as the mine from Sept. She is starting to get her baby bump now and was telling another teacher they have one u/s done and will find out the sex at the next one--didn't hear when it was going to be. I'm happy for her, don't get me wrong--but it hurts all the same. Like a reminder that she's younger and can pregnant and stay that way--and I can't. :nope: I'm sure Ashley can relate to all that. 

Ashley--I've never used preseed but heard it works great! So does the vitex from posts I have read here and there about it. And did you know you can use just plain egg whites? I know that sounds soooo gross, but a long time ago before preseed was the big thing--I had read where women had separated an egg yolk from the egg whites and used the egg whites as a lubricant the same way you use the preseed. Not sure if they used brown eggs or white ones or if they used organically grown--or just regular old storebought eggs-but apparently its an alternative as there is nothing in the plain egg whites to hinder the sperm from getting where they need to go... I can just see someone getting ready to :sex: and then having to jump up run to the kitchen and separate an egg...I'm not sure how you even get it in there...:rofl:...:haha: Maybe a seringe? (like you use to give medicine to kids???) I've been tempted to try it in the past especially when Jason says its too "dry" down yonder--but I don't think he'd want to put his winky in egg whites...:rofl:....

Just looking at my calendar...If I do O' early--which would be nice and all--I could possibly get :bfp: Christmas present--if I O' when my ticker says--it would be a :bfp: New Year's Eve present... Either way--if we do get it this month--it will be a September baby... Between the 8th and the 11th... Hmmm...that makes me wonder...I believe in divine intervention...and I have always noticed the numbers 9 11 -- not because of the terrorist attacks on New York--but it's like everytime I just happen to look at the clock be it morning or afternoon--its 9:11. Drive by the school or banks and the one time I'll look at the temp and the clock--it'll say 9:11...Crazy, I know...reaching for the impossible--sure...It would be kind of cool to have one on 9/11 as Adrian's birthday is 10/11 and my father n law's birthday is 11/11...Anyhow...I'm rambling now...Going to go eat my cold Taco Bell that a coworker picked up for me, and temp is dropping...It's 45 degrees now and cloudy..UGH...It was 47 when I came out to the car...

And one last thing--Tanya--I'm soo glad to hear that prayers were answered and your mom's surgery went soooo well.... Don't let her rush things as each day upto the 3rd day--it might get rougher for her, but enjoy baby shopping! 

Much Love to everyone--My connection has been sucky again at the house--so don't know how much I'll be on later and this weekend. I have a rehearsal tonite at 7pm for our Christmas concert--but I'll try to stop in before I go as I don't know what time we will be done...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Tanya, glad to hear that your mum is doing well!! Have fun baby shopping :)
Ashley, I don't know how I missed it, but happy anniversary!! :D I started using pre seed last cycle and it was good but didn't seem to do the trick for me yet, although that probably has nothing to do with the preseed itself lol, gonna keep using it this month and try to make sure that i'm not using too much of it at the one time! I read a thread on here that a lot of people don't use it the right way and so it doesn't work, apparantly your supposed to syringe it in, wait 30 minutes then let the excess drip out (over the toilet i'm guessing) and then go for gold hahaha. Might try that this time and see if it works. 
Stephanie, that would be great if you ovulated early! Glad to hear that your supplements are working too! I'm due to ovulate next sunday although since my MC my cycles get shorter each month so it would be sooner for me as well. CD 19 I ovulated last month and i'm CD 11 today! Gonna start my OPK's on Monday, I only have 9 left so I hope it's enough, surely!! Really hoping you get your BFP this month :) It would be great if we all had similar due dates!!
If I was still pregnant, I would be around the 21 week mark, kills me to know that we could have known by now what we were having :(

Hope I answered everything, sorry if I haven't :( xx


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda: I would be due to O' by next weekend too! After looking around the web--I decided to check out the chinese calendar--a boy. If we conceive this month--it says a boy. How great that would be. But there is some small voice of reason that is saying--"really, you think this month is going to be different than any other???"... can really get a girl depressed. I am not obsessing though...:rofl:...who am I kidding???? Ok, I'm really not. I don't sit and think about getting pg this month--have to much other stuff to worry about lol...I do think it would be great to O' early so I can get past this boring part...LOL...As if my sex life is boring...:rofl:...

Ashley: I completely forgot to...(Thanks Amanda for the reminder)...Happy Anniversary!!! :wedding::cake: I hope you had some fun anniversary:sex:! :winkwink:

By the way ladies...Check your private messages in a bit--I'm going to send you my email. If you don't mind sending me an email with your addresses--I would love to send ya'll a Christmas card..I've not done them in like 8 or 9 years but wanted to send them out this year--especially since I have friends to send them too! :flower::xmas23:

Jenn--hope you are getting plenty of rest! 
Tanya--I know you aren't going to be on much this weekend-but I hope you and your mom are having a good time together. Ya'll deserve it and I bet she is "over the moon" with things going so good this time around for you!

Well, going to send those private messages to everyone--If it's alright with ya'll I will compile your addresses into one email and then forward them back to you so everyone will have everyone elses addresses..:xmas16:

Also this will come in handy for an "impromptu" baby shower (showers) down the road..When I was pg with Adrian, I was on a pregnancy forum for October 2000 babies and we had a "baby shower"...We were emailed the address and what the person was having, colors, etc and we sent a gift to that person--they didn't know who the gift was from until they got it and then they had to post when they got it...It was fun. Only difference is--you already know who they will be from! **And Amanda--IF, and is a huge IF I get a :bfp:--all I want is a t-shirt that says "somebody in Australia loves me" :xmas12: *I would say I'm just kidding--but I'm serious...:rofl:...serious but laughing my butt off right now*

Ok...Ladies...Private messages should be arriving shortly...
Talk to ya'll later!
Luv and Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Morning! Mom and i only made it to walmart yesterday. But she bought two baby outfits and i bought some fabric to make my playmat. We have wood floors and i want to make a cushiony mat for baby to play on. Thats all either one of us had energy for yesterday. Im not feeling so great this morning and my CM has increased like crazy and its slightly tinted.

We will see what we are up for today. Maybe not much. And i go home tomorrow morning.

:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, sorry I haven't been on lately, I have been working alot. Just got off work today. I have a horrible sinus infection and there is absolutely nothing I can take:-\ I am miserable and hoping this does not effect the baby and that it clears up quickly otherwise I might be taking tomorrow off work. How are you all doing? The babyshower thing sounds super cute


----------



## waiting2012

Jenn--got your message...Thanks so much~as soon as I check my email, etc I will send out a message to everyone with the other addresses!:thumbup:

Been fighting the crud and not going to church today as I need to be able to go to work tomorrow so going to take something for this ick I feel and rest today. 

I think I'm Oing early..Cervix is super high and it's very "wet"....We bd'ed so far on thursday night late and friday night/saturday 1 am...Going to def bd today! I never expected the Omega's to work so fast... I'm drinking a "fuze" drink right now and got 3 more for the next few days. They are the strawberry guava flavored and loaded with the vitamins A, C, and E and potassium. Hopefully this will help my immune system and O'time..

Hope everyone is doing good! I'll try to be on later!

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Home sweet home! I got home at noon today and had to unload everything and have lunch then went to the ranch for a couple hours and caught up on chores.

I've showered and waiting for hubby to get out of the shower so we can have dinner.

Mom is doing well and was glad that I was there all weekend. But, I'm tired, and don't want to go to work tomorrow. We should all have a sick day together! LOL


----------



## calebsmom06

Yep, I am pretty sure I will be having another sick day tomorrow:( I am still feeling horrible so I am going to call the doc in the morning and see if there is anything he can do or give me. I wasnt able to eat to much today and have been soooo tired all day long:( Didnt get anything done today but did get some relaxing in, I was kind of scared becuase I was having some slight stomach cramps but I am thinking that maybe it is just a side effect from all of this congestion, coughing, and sneezing and of course the BIG constipation! I hope this virus cant hurt the baby I pray to god he/she will be ok


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just quickly dropping in, I'll reply properly later but I just had a few questions and possibly a few concerns. Well, I don't think I'm gonna get ny bfp this month, mainly because I don't think I'm ovulating! I've had small bits of creamy cm and some of it was ewcm bit my temps are quite lower then what they were this time last month.. They were approx 36.3 last month and this morning it was like 35.8 or 35.9 ... :( I know its all about the.pattern of the temps but I just don't know.. My cycle before the last one, I don't think I actually.ovulated so I'm starting to worry that maybe I'm only ovulating every other month.. Gonna do an opk tonight and every day this week to see how I go
. 

Well I hope we're all good? :) Xx


----------



## calebsmom06

Hoping you are just having a late ovulation:( Let us all know how the opk turns out. I am praying for you. Have you used any opk's this month at all yet? what cycle day are you on? Dont worry yet. Do you know what day you are expecting to ovulate?


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm on cd 13 today, expecting to ov on Sunday, cd 19. Haven't used any opks this month, going to tonight though. Fingers crossed x


----------



## AmandaBaby

AmandaBaby said:


> Just quickly dropping in, I'll reply properly later but I just had a few questions and possibly a few concerns. Well, I don't think I'm gonna get ny bfp this month, mainly because I don't think I'm ovulating! I've had small bits of creamy cm and some of it was ewcm bit my temps are quite lower then what they were this time last month.. They were approx 36.3 last month and this morning it was like 35.8 or 35.9 ... :( I know its all about the.pattern of the temps but I just don't know.. My cycle before the last one, I don't think I actually.ovulated so I'm starting to worry that maybe I'm only ovulating every other month.. Gonna do an opk tonight and every day this week to see how I go
> .
> 
> Well I hope we're all good? :) Xx

Ok, so a short while after writing this, I went to the bathroom and had massive amounts of CM. It was completely clear, somewhat slippery but thick (not sticky) and yeah, there was just SO MUCH of it.. It was a case of, do you want some toilet paper with that CM (Sorry TMI haha). That was probably at 12.30ish, then tonight I went to dinner with a friend and got home at about 7.30pm, went to the bathroom and same thing again, lots of CM, slippery, etc. Now i've got a really strong smell coming from, below :dohh: It's not awful but isn't the best thing ever. I looked up yeast infections and I really don't think it was that. Took my temp again as well (i know it's unreliable) but it was at 37 degrees which is a lot higher then this morning. Don't know what's going on :( I think i'm just gonna make an appointment with the doctor for next wednesday or thursday coz I should definitely have ovulated by then.. x


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies. Well, I made it to work this morning, but my body is not happy about it! I'm feeling rather nauseous, like my breakfast might come back up. 

Jenn, sorry you are feeling so crappy, hopefully it clears up for you soon. I had some mild cramping off and on over the weekend too. And last night I woke up with sharp pains in my abdomen, felt like a huge gas bubble was stuck, and I noticed I was constipated too first thing this morning. That all seems to have passed for the most part.

Amanda, crossing my fingers for you that everything works out for you! I really hope you do get your BFP this month!!

:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Where is everyone? It seems like as soon as we hit 100 pages our thread turned into a ghost town:-\ how is everyone @ Amanda hoping everything works out for you, I assume all that cm is a good sign its about time to get that everyday BD in @ tanda I am still really stuffy but not so crampy anymore thank god. I considered calling the doc but figured against it since I'm so early there really isn't much of anything that can be done so i am just toughing it out. Glad your pains went away, its so scary to get even the slightest cramp in the first trimester. So my body is definetly feeling different this sounds gross but I got my first ever little hemrroid....ewwwww really yuck I've never had one one my life, hmmmm maybe I'll have a girl lol. This pregnancy is already much different than my boys


----------



## TandA08

I was noticing the same thing about how it's been so quiet. I was thinking maybe it's because Amanda, Ashley and Stephanie aren't in the TWW yet. I'm betting things will get chattier once they are back in the TWW again.


----------



## Affyash

Hiya gals! Sorry I was away for the weekend, I had a ton of stuff going on! Unfortunately, I got NO anniversary BD'ing in cause of the UTI. I was just afraid to make it worse. But, I'm not scheduled to O until (gah) the 22nd!!! Why?!? I was hoping the supplements would make it happen sooner, I'll keep my fingers crossed!! My cousin's wife went into labor this morning (she was due the 23rd!) so I feel super distracted, like I should be doing something to help! So excited for them!

Tanya and Jenn - I had THE WORST cramping my whole first trimester and was worried sick the whole time. Turns out my uterus was just a bit...angry at the intruder! Everything worked out fine. I even had bright red bleeding one night at about 8 weeks and he was still perfectly safe. Hang in there! The first trimester is the worst for symptom analyzing and worrying! You'll do great!

Amanda - that sounds like really good CM! FX this is your month! I would love to see a BFP!!!! Hopefully we can all be bump buddies with some of us just a wee bit behind!!! 

Stephanie - I hope you are Oing early, that would be awesome! FX for you!! You never know, this could be your month and staying positive will keep your mojo up! FX for you! Oh, and I'll be sending you my address right after I'm done writing, I promise!

K thats all for now, I'll check in a bit later! Love!


----------



## TandA08

Hey Ashley good to hear from ya! Sorry your UTI messed up your anniversary BDing! But at least it should be gone by the time you ovulate! That would really suck!!

I'm definitely ready for the first trimester to be over already! 5 more weeks?? Ugh...


----------



## calebsmom06

5 more weeks won't be to bad, its actually going by really fast I can't believe I will be 8 weeks already on Friday! And u on sat tanda we will be half way there to being able to find out the sex of our babies yay
Ashley hope your uti gets better soon.


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl:...
Couldn't resist it...LOL...
Well, we didn't get to bd yesterday-not that the dh didn't want to but because he 'enjoyed' the act without me:growlmad::growlmad:--He said "You were asleep and I tried to wake you up, but you just groaned and told me to leave you alone"...Boy was I P.O'ed...I have told him NOT to do it especially now and basically got told "why do you want to get pg for anyways, you won't keep it."..:growlmad: I explained to him that the supplements I was taking were supposed to help, and why take them if he was just going to do that. 
Had a lot of globby cm yesterday-though I think it was because I took some mucinex thinking it would help with the crud-and this am it was more creamy/tacky. I've had some "pinches" on the left side yesterday and today, so I'm not sure..:shrug: Maybe O'in on cd 14--maybe not:shrug: We will bd tonite and if I'm up for it tomorrow and wednesday too. Try to get some bd'ing in on thursday and possibly friday. Saturday is our Christmas Concert and of course sunday. I just don't feel like bd'ing that much though--being sick has got me wore out and today I have 7 kiddos in my class- 1/2 are potty trained and 1/2 are in diapers. The youngest is 17 months old...UGH.... I'll have to find the strength to bd tonite as it is.

Ash--I'm sorry to hear about your messed up anniversary bding--fingers crossed no more mishaps to interfer with it!

Amanda--Is it possible you are O'ing earlier than later? or getting ready to O' now? Fingers crossed for you too! Ya'll have to hit that eggy!!

Jenn and Tanya--hard to believe only 5 weeks until you hit the 2nd trimester and here we are waiting to just get through the first month...Time flies. And so happy that ya'll are doing so well.. I hope the crud and the nausea doesn't keep you down for long!

Well, got to get in--it's raining and my battery needs to charge on the computer!

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

I can't wait to find out if I am having a boy or girl! Jenn, I hope you get your little girl!! I am collecting fabrics and getting ready to make a quilt-like playmat. We have wood floors and I want to make a thick padded mat for baby to play on. I'm using western/farm prints, and at the moment I can make it gender neutral, but I would like to make it more gender specific as soon as I know! I'll probably go ahead and get started with the fabrics I have, and then throw in the gender specific details once I find out. If it's a boy, then I'm already set with what I have, but if it's a girl I need to throw in more pinks and purples for sure!


----------



## AmandaBaby

temp jumped to 36.3 this morning :D


----------



## TandA08

Yaaay Amanda! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Affyash

Ooooo right on Amanda!! Hope it stays up for 9 more months!!! :) 
Very cute idea for the playmat, Tanya. I totally needed one of those since we have hardwood too. I ended up just using a comforter on the floor for like 6 months!
Jenn, pregnancies just seem to go by way too damn fast...or is it slow? I'll ask you that again in like 30 weeks! Ha!
Steph - give your hubby a good swift kick in the whoowhoos for the won't keep it comment. That's like blasphemy in my house! LOL! That's why we ladies are the ones who get pregnant and have the babies, men can't handle the heartache of TTC!

Love to you all!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww tan a that is super cure, I told hubby I want to try and make our babies bedding by hand and I'm excited about it...can't wait to find out what I'm having to start practicing I've been making baby hair bows all day today, posted a pic on my Facebook if i have a girl she is all set but I make them and sell them anyway so no losses 
Amanda-yeah


----------



## AmandaBaby

Ahh lunch time :)
Sorry about my blunt post before haha, I had literally 2 seconds before I had to start work and wanted to quickly share mt excitement! I've been getting bits of wattery and ewcm which I usually get about a week before ovulation which is perfect fot where I am in my cycle ATM so lets hope I do actually ovulate his month! Mums buying my a parsley plant because apparently it makes the person get pregnant.. Don't think it'll work but hey I'll try anything!!
Sorry to hear about tour uti Ashley, hope ita gone by the time you ovulate! 
Tanya and jenn, the quilt sounds like a great idea! We have tiles in out house so gonna have to look at getting some rugs, etc!!
Stephanie, sorry about how dh is acting, have you let him know that it hurts your feelings when he says it? I think if oh ever said that to me id go crazy at him! Really hope you get your sticky bfp this month, I think you should add your name to the title of this thread!! :)
Sorry if I've missed anyhing!
I will pop back on later tonight though.
Oh and Tanya and jenn, can't believe yous are nearly 8 weeks already!!! :D Xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm back, so I got subway fot lunch and my bloody choc chip cookies are not soft and gooey!! More like hard and flakey >.<
Not happy!!! There's.my day ruined haha


----------



## calebsmom06

Mmmm subways cookies can be delicious when they are fresh....sorry it sounds like u got leftovers from day before:'( I can't wait for u to enter the 2ww I'm so anxious for all of you


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda--really quick--don't forget to send me you address info! :thumbup: Sorry your chocolate chip cookies weren't soft and gooey for ya'--I hate hard crumbly ones...I like what the dh says are "underdone" ones...LOL... Yay on the temp going up...I hope beyond hope that's a good thing! and it stays that way too!!!:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

Ashley--I would kick him the whoohoos if I knew it wouldn't damage the goods...LOL...why I freakin worry about damaging them, I don't know. :shrug:

Jenn--I just bet your having a girl...!!! How great that would be with your house full of men!:thumbup:

Tanya--for some reason, I feel a boy for ya...Don't know why, but I just have this feeling that you got boy brewing in there...:thumbup:

As for changing the title and adding my name--it's a nice thought--but really the only reason I'm hanging onto this month is for ya'll (Amanda and Ashley; and Tanya and Jenn too of course)...I feel like sabatoging myself just because...The dh has pissed me off more than once the last few days and it has me wondering about even adding another baby or kid to this family of ours...:growlmad: Saturday he and Wes got into it--and I mean got into it...:growlmad: I swear it's like some right of passage for a teenage boy to try and kick their old man's *ss or something...Needless to say--they "kissed" and made up--all good again. My daughter has been a royal pain in the butt--told me the other day--she hated me...:growlmad: I know that is normal for her age and she "started"--like actually "started" her first AF this past weekend...Yay me... I'm having more of those possible "O" type pains in my left side but there is this part of me that says "F"-it. I was soo excited though earlier...Then I got home and the dh said "You have to take Adrian to her 4-H meeting"..I had just walked in the freakin door. I was in no mood to take her to the meeting or be around these "snootie" show mom's... BUT I got reminded that I was the one who signed her up for 4-H and yadda yadda...So we got into about who does what with Adrian...:growlmad: I swear...He has never been involved with her softball stuff, etc...The 4-H was supposed to be something that he could do with her...Somehow I got suckered into it.....Oh...Well...like ya'll want to hear my pity story...And its not like I don't care about her 4-H stuff but jeesh, when I get home and he ain't done nothing all day--give me a break...Oh well...And this is what I want to add another baby too...:nope: Welcome to the family "future" baby..We are America's most dsyfunctional family....What made it worse tonight at the meeting--one of the "show" mom's is pregnant--due in 2 weeks to deliver via c/s. Her daughter is in the same grade as Adrian..2 of the other moms called her over to the table cause they hadn't seen her in several months and were surprised she was pregnant (they just happened to be sitting at the same table as me and Adrian)--needless to say, I got to hear how they had tried for 5 years to get pg and she was done trying and ended up pg..I got to hear her sob story how she cried when she found out because she didn't want to be pg...I'm sitting there and I just wanted to scream at her--"Try having had 3 m/cs in one year on top of the others over the past 10 years!!!"...I bit my tongue and got up and went to the car...Finally erased the last of my hpt pics off my phone and thats what got me to thinking about the stuff I already wrote...While straightening up the bed, the dh was like, "tonight's an "on" night"...I just laughed at him and told him "we'll see..":growlmad: If I do give in, it won't be because I'm trying to make "it" happen..At this moment (and I know it's only probably for this moment) but I don't care if "it" happens...

Well, going to get off here...Got to get to bed...

Many hugs and love, Stephanie

Ps..I'll get the list of addresses to everyone tomorrow when I have a better connection...And will get my cards out this week by thursday or friday...


----------



## AmandaBaby

Sooooooo tired :\
Just wanted to pop in and share some drama though lol.
So, Ed Sheeran has a song called "Small Bump" about his friend or girlfriend losing a baby, I heard it yesterday and put some of the lyrics as my facebook status, then one of the girls who I went to school with (one of the ones that asked if I was pregnant a few weeks) commented on the status and must have thought it was about me (which I guess it kinda was). Anyway she was like, "so were you actually pregnant the other week when we saw you, sorry, etc etc." I think subconsciously I wanted someone to get the hint but when they did, I literally broke down and lost it. I deleted the status and went and cried on the bathroom floor for a good while. Then tonight she PM'd me on facebook and asked if it was about me or not. I didn't know what to say (turns out i'm really not ready for confrontation..) And all I could say was, "It's just a song.." I felt awful like i'd betrayed my baby coz I half of me feels like I want to share him/her with the world and the other half just wants to keep the little one to myself! ...Hmm... :(
And to top that off, I went to my mums after work tonight and on the way home (i've lived where she is now ((basically)) for the last 20 years) I bloody ran up the back of someone!! I was so pissed off and upset, I pulled over and got out of the car crying, I only hit it at like, less than 20 km's while I was breaking so it wasn't bad. They wouldn't take my number or anything because there was no damage, which is very lucky, and the women was very nice. My car on the other hand has a dint in the bonnet and I can't even open it >.< better not cost a fortune to get fixed!!
Stephanie, sorry to hear about what your going through at the moment!! Wish there was something I could do to help :( Hows your daughter going with her first AF? Also, what's 4H? Is that naive of me to ask? lol. I'll message you my address now :)

PS. YES I HATE HARD COOKIES!!! haha.


----------



## TandA08

Hello hello hello!

Amanda and Stephanie - the two of you are just having a rough time, aren't you! :hugs: to both of you!!!! If my arms could only reach!

Stephanie - I am so feeling it's a boy too, not sure why. I guess there is a part of me that wants a boy first, but if it is, then my 2nd one sure as heck better be a girl! DH says I only get 2!

I went and bought my first pair ever of maternity pants last night. Not so much that I have a bump yet, but with all this bloating, my regular jeans just are so uncomfortable, and I've been wearing them with the button undone. That means I've been putting a LOT of trust into the zipper that it will stay up even though the button is undone! :rofl: So, today I am wearing maternity pants, and ahhhh I can breathe!

The nauseousness keeps increasing, it was bad yesterday and I can feel it kicking in again this morning. Ugh...


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda--sounds like we are sooo in the same boat! Hope it gets better for ya hun! Who knows--maybe you'll be the one to have the twins! :thumbup:
And 4-H is an organization like girl scouts, boy scouts, etc..They do animal projects and show their animals or they can do home ec projects like baking or sewing that also get judged..They do a lot of community projects too. Its for kids 3rd grade through high school...

Tanya--I hear ya on the bloat--I had that bad with Adrian...It took a lot longer for me to need maternity clothes with Wes but when I needed them--I needed them!LOL

As for me today.... We didn't bd last night. BUT I did wake the dh up at 3 this morning--felt frisky since the darn dog woke me up barking at the cat:growlmad:... It was a half-*ss attempt at best...Not to give TMI but the dh did something while bd'ing that I have asked him NOT to do...hmmm how do I put it... Lets just say--I've told him his spit is not lube...:growlmad::blush:, needless to say he didn't finish or at least I don't think he did because he got up having to go to the bathroom...:growlmad: When he came back to bed-he wanted to finish-but I told him I was going back to sleep.. I was in no mood to finish what I had started. UGH!!!!:growlmad::growlmad:

I was reading on my Omega 3-6-9 supplements and found that they have EPO in them so tonite since today is cd 14--I'm switching to my prenatals just in case I do O' early. I really feel like this is just going to be a wasted cycle though... But with the iron and baby aspirin hopefully when AF arrives-it won't be too bad... Adrian's first real AF is going ok. I found her some cute Preteen pads that have flowery designs in bright colors on the pads and the wrappers are brightly colored too...She's taking ibuprophen for the cramps...They bother her worse than anything else. I told her the other day when she asked how long she would bleed that the bleeding is a good thing because that means when she gets older she can have babies--no complaints since about it...

Going to make cookies with my kids if I can round up enough butter to do it..So I better run and get what I need...LOL

Talk to ya'll at lunch--i'll be sending the list to ya'll then too!
Luv and Hugs, Stephanie

Ashley and Jenn--hope all is ok!


----------



## TandA08

Stephanie good luck with the BDing the next few days, I really hope you catch your eggy this month and get a super sticky bean. You definitely deserve it! Glad to hear Adrian's AF is treating her decently at least.

It's 9am and I'm stuck at work, bored with the reports I'm doing, and I'm sooooo tired! And it's cold, so I really just wanna go home and cuddle up in bed and sleep! Ugh and this nausea won't go away....


----------



## waiting2012

The list of addresses is gathered...Sending them to ya'll privately on here...

Going to help put together our Christmas Program announcements so won't be on till later probably...:winkwink:

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Thanks for doing that Stephanie!


----------



## TandA08

So, I think the word is out at work - but not by me. I have had my suspicions that my manager would eventually tell somebody even though I made it clear not to tell people. Then yesterday he approached me and said "you haven't started telling people yet?" And I said "No, why?" he said "oh just curious" but had this look on his face like 'ooops'. Then today, somebody sent me an email asking if I'm okay, (somebody I rarely talk to, don't really like, and don't trust). I said I'm fine, why, and he replied "oh just something I saw, talk to you later". WTF!!!!!!

I work with almost 300 people, and this place is KNOWN for being a rumor mill.... I won't have to tell anybody, I can just sit back now and let this place do what it does best - gossip! But how sad is that!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Somebody please help me... I just don't know what to make of this...Ok, just got home, checked my cp and its very high--been that way for 3 days now...And my cm that was rather clear but "wet" over the weekend up until last night when it was kind of wet but tacky to today which is very "wet" and milky...And I mean "milky"--looks like milk--not creamy--wet and looks like someone poured milk in my whoo-hoo...WTH??? Is this the beginning of a good O' day??? Did my taking the supplements since the 3rd of December make me O way early? WTH??? So ladies, I am asking you--did any of ya'll have this before O'ing??? I just don't know what to think.... I've been having twinges since the weekend and sunday I believe I had a "glob" of something...LOL...But now I hope I didn't O' this past few days that I haven't bd'ed...:dohh::growlmad:...Anyhow, I'm going to try and get some more bd'ing in but this is just soooo confusing! Ugh... I hope I didn't O' on cd 10 or something...:growlmad::growlmad:

Tanya--sorry to hear about your bad day at work... I know you were wanting to wait a little longer before spreading the word but look at this way--you are going to find out who those are that are supportive and those that aren't. Maybe now they'll take it a little easy on ya! (I know you probably don't want them to--but it couldn't hurt)

So glad ya'll got the addresses! I'm going to work on my x-mas cards tonite and get them sent out tomorrow on my morning break...

I guess as far as whatever is going on with my cm/cp--I will just have to wait it out till Christmas at least...

Lots of love ladies! Stephanie
:xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16:


----------



## AmandaBaby

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!
I really should start replying when I get home from work, not when i'm half asleep and about to goto bed lol.
Stephanie, thanks for the list of addresses, you all know anyway where I live but I thought I would just mention that i'm definitely in Australia. Only reason I say it is that everyone else smartly put what country they live in and I didn't lol so just so there isn't any confusion  I'm gonna have to get a start on my christmas cards, i'm so slack!! Glad to hear that Adrian's AF isn't too bad. Hope the cramping eases up for her! Oh, I used to do something like 4H, it was called Sunbeams though :D and they had one for younger kids called Moonbeams  there was also another organisation that did it called Girl Guides :) good times!
Tanya, sorry to hear that your boss may have told people, it's annoying because it kinda takes it away from you getting to announce it!!
I had my car looked at today and the inside of my bonnet is a bit f***ed! :( Gonna have to claim it on insurance, so annoying considering I didn't even hit it that hard :( I think I hit the tow bar though...
Well i'm gonna head to bed, so sorry if i've missed anything, will definitely get on earlier tomorrow!


----------



## TandA08

It's typical for my manager to tell other people's business. I had a feeling he'd slip my news before I started telling people. It was a risk I took when I told him. And this place is HORRIBLE about spreading rumors, they spread like wildfire! So it's just a matter of time before the rest of the company knows. And like I said, I'm just gonna sit back and watch the chaos, nothing I can do about it anyway...

Well, gotta get some crap done at this job I'm sick of, but I'll be back on often!

Love ya!


----------



## TandA08

Oh, and Stephanie, sorry, almost forgot to reply to your CM question, I don't recall noticing milky CM. Mine just went creamy sometime after ovulating.


----------



## calebsmom06

I had the milky white cm from ovulation to a week after I found out I was preg, so it is a good thing
Its supposed to make for a sperm friendly environment get ur every day BD on are u using any opks this month

Amanda- so sorry about your car, hopefully the insurance deductable is not to high:-\ how are you feeling so far this cycle

Tanda- that sucks that your boss of all people went around telling people, he could actually get in alot of trouble for that if the corporate office found out, employees are supposed to be able to trust their managers.

As for me I had a very grumpy day yesterday and hope the moodiness comes down once my body adjusts to the pregnancy cause I know my hubby is not liking me not being my normal self. My boobs still hurt I have a feeling they are gonna get huge lol and Steph as far as u thinking girl I sooooo hope your right. O havemt had any morning sickness yet which has me thinking I'm gonna have another. Boy since I didn't have the sickness with them either but maybe I'll be blessed with no morning sickness with a girl to who knows I just hope as soon as I hit the 4 month mark I get that u/s quick cause I am so anxious to find out if i have to I'll go pay for one myself hehehe


----------



## waiting2012

Yep, we did the old bump and grind last night! :sex: :rofl:
Not that ya'll care--but man it was awesome!!! I really think the supplements are helping in that area! :winkwink: Usually sex can be a little painful--but not this time! It was AWESOME!!!:thumbup: so even if a baby doesn't result--at least I've not lost my mojo completely...:haha:

Thanks for the replies ladies about the cm...I'm not checking right now because I don't want to disturb the dh's deposit...LOL...My cruddy cold is gone basically now, but not sure for how long..With the weather not knowing whether to be winter or spring--it sucks! Going to try and bd tonite, but it we do have choir practice tonite so I'll just have to see how tired I am...As you can tell I'm feeling a little more upbeat right now--we'll see how long that last! :rofl:...

Tanya--don't stress about work--it will all be ok.:flower:

Jenn--sorry to hear the hormones are making you grumpy..Or was something going on at home or work? Feel free to let loose girl--that's what we are here for!

Amanda--man, I hope it doesn't cost an arm and a leg to get your hood fixed! Maybe they can just pull the dent out enough for it to close and open...Keeping my fx'ed for ya!

Ashley--how are you doing? Haven't heard from you in a bit....Hugs sweetie--hope all is ok!

Well, I'm going to get Christmas cards today--I have some at home and went and left them at home--but I'm getting them mailed out today! 

Have just a few minutes before I go back from my am break--talk to you all soon!

Love and hugs, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, forgot to mention..One of my coworkers whose daughter is pg. with #2 had her due date changed from May 24th to May 14th...And she's having a girl...She's been having a hard time with this pg too--so keep her in your prayers... I had such a hard time with Adrian, but it seems that her previous delivery maybe behind some of it...The doctor apparently let her stay in labor too long after her water broke and it caused major complications during delivery. Her current doctor isn't even letting her go into labor on her own if they can help it...
Ok, going back inside! Luv, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Yaaay Stephanie I am so happy for you! Fingers crossed that you catch that eggy!!!

Yeah, I was angry about work yesterday, but today, I don't care. I could go to HR about it if I wanted to, but there's really no point in it. If my manager told anybody then the rumor mill will already be started, nothing to be done about it now. I have seen him firsthand tell people about another employee's business when he shouldn't have, so that plus the comment he made to me the other day is what makes me suspect he's probably told someone.


----------



## Affyash

Ah I've been so bad! I'm sorry I haven't posted in awhile!!
Steph - the milky CM is really good! Water thin CM is supposed to be right before the EWCM. And it's very fertile too. I hope this is the case for you!!! BFP could be right around the corner! FX for you!
Tanda - sucks about the manager. Mine did the same thing when I was pg. It was awful! But at least you're far enough along where there won't be any problems and maybe he saved you from having to tell everyone yourself. Not that that would be a bad thing but I'm trying to be positive! LOL!
Amanda - so so so sorry about the car and about your FB friend. My heart goes out to you, I know you're in pain right now. MC are NEVER easy and I hope your pain will ease with time. I try to just remember my lost baby as an angel that came into my life and I will never forget her. I refer to her as "her" because I know in my heart it was. Try to find the positive (I know, easier said than done) and just be blessed to have had the baby for the time that you did. And so sorry about your car. I rear ended two people on the freeway once and totaled my car! REALLY sucked!
Jenn - grumpiness just goes with the territory with pregnancy. It will ease up in the 2nd trimester! Hang in there!
I'm still trying to stay positive for this cycle. The waiting game is killing me though. I'm starting to wonder if the "late" ovulation is problem. I don't ovulate until around CD 21 and I've heard this might make the eggs get too mature to function properly. When I went to the doc for my UTI he seemed to think there was no problem since I had already gotten pregnant and had a son. Hopefully he's right. If I don't get a BFP this cycle I'm going to be soooooo freakin' bummed. I just need to time using the preseed right. I was hoping I would O early but if I do, I'm not sure I'll be BDing enough ahead of time. I guess it's BDing every other night for the forseeable future!
I think that's it, I'll check in later! Love and hugs to all!


----------



## calebsmom06

I am hoping, I am never this grumpy:-\ today is my day off so i have been going through things at the house, I have so much junk I think I may just have my first garage sale in the near future lol....my hubbys boss at work brought him a crib that his daughters baby outgrew, I was in shock because he just surprised him one day and gave it to him free....wow...and its sooooo cute it has the rounded ends,,,looks like a sleigh crib. I love it. At least that is one thing crossed of out baby buying list I love people who are so giving like that and I am sure he will receive a blessing in return. A girl at work is 5 months preg. She's one of my best friends and she just found out she is having a girl....I'm going to be so jealous if i am pre with a boy:-\ I am thinking this will be my last. No 100% sure yet but I am turning 28 next year and I know I want to be able to do things while we are still young ( well not to old) I will be 48 when this one is 20....I guess that's not to bad. I know I am just blabbering on right now lol, I don't know what's up with me we are buying our house and I found myself looking at houses online today, then I just had to stop and blame it on hormones lol our house is just fine we have 4 bedrooms( only 2 used soon to be 3 and Its 2 stories and a great neighborhood why the hell would I get the inclination to look at houses lmao and that's cause I found one that I love! But no Jennifer u r fine where u r hahahaha. 
I am looking forward to when the time comes when I can start working part time, I'm thinking of requesting it in may or June 1-2 months before the baby comes. Until then its work youra** off to save money time lol. 
How have you been feeling tanda? Have u gotten any morning sickness? Still get nauseated alot? Tomorrow is your u/s right? Yea I can't wait to see pics


----------



## TandA08

Yup u/s tomorrow! I am nauseous off and on. So far today has been pretty good though. The Dr's office called me yesterday to remind me of my appt tomorrow (like I needed to be reminded!) :rofl: Since they were on the phone I had a question for them. When I first called to make the appt, they had said they didn't want to see me until I was 8-10 weeks. But then when she counted it out on the calendar, she scheduled my appt for BEFORE I am 8 weeks (granted, only by a couple days, but still). So I asked about this yesterday when they called, and she said "oh, it's ok, if we can't see the heartbeat yet, then we'll have you come back in 2 weeks instead of 4". Well, alright, I guess.... lol.

Oh, ladies, in case you may not have known this. When sending mail to Australia (like to Amanda) postage is a little more. Not sure of the exact amount, but I will find out tonight when I get home and ask hubby (he knows since he is an Aussie). I think it might be considered international postage or something.


----------



## waiting2012

I don't want to bore ya'll but if I don't vent this somewhere I swear I'm going to go off on someone!

First of all, I used MY lunch break yesterday to help put the announcement/invitations together for the kids Christmas program here at the daycare. I then made sure that each one went in their bag or lunch box so the parents would see it. Seems I was supposed to make sure each parent got theirs when they picked their kids up...:growlmad: Now my boss was ticked as she so conviently went away from work and left it to me to do her job and I guess I didn't do it right so we have to hand out another announcement/invitation...:growlmad:

Second, my boss is supposed to make sure we have snacks available for snack times--she has put off buying anything for the kid's snacks that we were down to crumbs in the cabinet so I bought some cookie mixes. My class helped make chocolate chip cookies yesterday-and we passed them out to the teachers--it was too cute to hear them ask everyone if they wanted a cookie plus they all got to help stir the bowl. This morning--I made sugar cookies with sprinkles for snack--started at 7am... Which is the time that I take my class PLUS the other teacher's class since she has to take the schoolers to school at 7:30. Well today we hung out in the gathering hall instead where I was making the cookies. The second in command--felt like I should have been in class with ALL of the other teacher's class and my class instead of making cookies--which by the way had I NOT made--we would have nothing for snack!:growlmad::growlmad:

Third, we have been using plastic washable plates for lunch since yet again my boss failed to get us any paper plates to use. SO I used tape on the plates to put the kid's names on them and got my butt chewed for it then my boss tells me that she is going to laminate name tags to put on the plates so that we don't have to write on them. *Oh, yeah she got us some snacks FINALLY and more paper plates!*:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Fourth, I have 2 toddlers (one will be 3 in February and one will be 3 in March) that use the bathroom--I was informed that they CAN NOT go into the bathroom without a teacher present--fine. BUT she expects me to take ALL my class which can be upto 8 kids ranging from 17 months to 35 months to the bathroom and close the door. I have tried this and IT DOES NOT WORK. Does she care that while I'm helping one to the bathroom, there is one playing in the toliet because the bathroom isn't the place to be cooped up???? HELL NO.:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

I just wonder why it is everything I do is SOOOO WRONG, but then she'll tell me how "gifted" I am with the toddlers and twos. In otherwords, no one wants the class--so I am stuck with them. And for her to tell me that my class isn't old enough to make cookies from a mix--come on! Some are almost 3, my kids know songs, their colors, shapes, some of their letters, the recognize their names, know their colors in spanish, etc..They can STIR a freaking bowl of cookie mix. It was fun and they got to share stirring which--IS a learning experience. Plus we counted each scoop of cookie dough. No one says anything about the teacher who drops the kids off at school about who stops and chats and piddle farts around while I have her class and mine in my room. They destroy my room and yet they think I should be OK with it!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Then you have naptime....:growlmad: I used to do the naproom--3pm is when naptime is over--if I had them up before 3pm--I got into trouble. The naproom teacher had kids up at 1:30 yesterday! and gripes that they won't lay down for her or cops me an attitude when I just get the ones that need to be "changed" at 2:30 when I come back from lunch. In the afternoon I have all of the 3s, 4s, and my class--sometimes that 20+ kids since the naproom teacher has to leave for her other job. I will have them all till nearly 4pm!!! I snack them, wash the snack dishes, the baby room dishes, etc...they should be glad I need this job and that I enjoy what I do for the kids or I would have walked out long ago!....

Anyhow...I feel MUCH better....LOL... I've known my boss'es' for 4+ years and I shouldn't expect things to change now, but I swear...Oh, well. Its a job and in today's economy--you don't just walk away from steady employment especially when your hubby is still in school...

Thanks for letting me share....Deep breath in, exhale....Feeling loads better...Going to head to the store and get my Christmas cards, get them addressed and mailed out...Should be back later!

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie


PS!: Great news Jenn about the crib!, Ashley--I hope this cycle works out for you! I don't care if it does for me or not--but I would love to see you and Amanda get those BFP's before the end of 2011!!! And did someone mention age on here????? Ya'll crack me up! :haha: I will be 38 in March! If we have another one, I'll be pushing 60 when "it" turns 20! My son will be 17 years older, my step daughter will be 13 years older and my daughter will be nearly 12 years older--NOW WHO'S THE CRAZY ONE?????:wacko::haha::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...The Christmas cards are READY...Yay me...Unfortunately, won't get them to the mail tomorrow..UGH...But they are addressed and ready to send...Check one off the list of to-do's for me...:winkwink:

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

I just checked on the postal service's website, looks like a letter to Australia is about $.98. So be sure to put enough postage on that card to Amanda or she won't get it!

Stephanie, vent all you want, that's why we are here! It sucks to totally work your butt off just to not be appreciated for it!! But at least, we appreciate you here!!! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Alrighty, Ladies...Going back to work...I wonder how many kiddos will be up this time...:rofl:....

Thanks Tanya for the heads up on the postage!!
Luv, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

I just got back from my afternoon walk, and now I'm having some crackers and cheese. mmmmm


----------



## Affyash

Stephanie - hahahahahaha! That's awesome! I love your vents! I'm sorry you're having problems at work but I love how you describe your feelings! Rock on sista and keep doing the great job that you are. Even if your bosses don't appreciate all that you do, your kids do and they're the ones that are important! And don't you dare say that 38 is too old to have another - when you're 45, we'll talk. Ha!
I'll remember to take Amanda's card to the USPS myself so I get the postage right!
Tanya I cannot wait to see u/s pics! SUPER EXCITING! And congratulations again!!!
I think I might just be ovulating early...or just about to! So excited to poas tonight! Really want those two dark lines so I can get into the TWW already!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Ashley--I hope you get that eggy!!! Let us know how your poas goes! Hopefully, you'll know for sure if O'ing sooner than later!!!

Amanda--how are you feeling right now? Hopefully, all the "little" distractions will help keep you from thinking about where you are cycle wise and allow just free-flowing-good-ole-fashioned-baby making! 

As for me--I went ahead and checked my cp and cm in the late afternoon--seems to be clear and getting a little stretch to it...I'm guessing all my stressing about whether I o'ed or not was for nothing:dohh: as I will probably O' just like my ticker says...Oh, well. Guess it's better that way--at least my cm will hopefully be suitable and abundant--although I don't think that was the problem as I have been able to get pregnant, just not stay that way... So maybe the baby aspirin and the increase in my iron will help with the whole lining/implantation issues I seem to have...I'm still not a 100% confident in this cycle having any results bfp: wise) but I am def keeping my fx'ed for ya'll!

Jenn and Tanya--I know you don't have "huge" baby bumps yet--but rub em' a few times for us! Maybe the vibes will help make things happen....:winkwink:

Much Love Ladies!
Stephanie:xmas16:


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww ok rubbed the belly for ya lol....although there is nothing there yet. I had my first real craving today, green olives and bread and butter pickles haha, I never really had any cravings like that with my boys but guess ill find out soon enough:)
Good luck to everyone getting their BFP's this month I cant wait for all of us to be bump buddies


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...Going to bed...Just depressed myself with the :bfp: announcements page and pregnancy test page....UGH why do I do that to myself??? I guess this little part of me wants to be in their little 'club' too....Oh well.... Will see if I can get some :sex: in tonite...Trying to time things right...

Luv and hugs, Stephanie
Have a good night all!


----------



## Affyash

Aw Stephanie! You just never never know! I know how hard it is to hope and hope every month and either get a BFP that fades away or get BFNs. Fingers crossed that this is our month (Amanda too!) and that we will be in the "club" again soon!
So, not quite positive OPK for me, not sure what's going on. I feel it coming I think. I haven't gotten any EWCM and I usually always do, so maybe I'll just be on time and O around the 22nd. We'll see. Have a good night all!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Geez i've missed a fair bit 
Stephanie, sorry to hear that work is annoying you! I hate that when we put in so much effort, we're still unappreciated by bosses >.<
Tanya, so excited to see ultrasound photos!! This time is flying by! Hope symptoms aren't treating you too bad!!
Jenn, hope your satisfying those cravings!! When is your ultrasound? And hows it all treating you?
Ashley, hows this cycle treating you at the moment?
As for me, my CM has been a mix of creamy with a tad of EWCM today, thought I was gonna get a positive OPK tomorrow but I don't know.. Took one tonight and the line was there but don't know if it'll be darker by tomorrow!! Fingers crossed but yeah I have a feeling I could ovulate a few days later. Getting a few light cramps though at the moment and today. I've gotta buy more stamps so i'll more than likely end up sending the cards next week, or hopefully I can get some stamps over the weekend and send them sooner! I think it takes about 10 or so working days to be delivered...
Hope all is well!?
xxx


----------



## TandA08

:rofl: Stephanie I was rubbing my belly as I was reading your post before I even got to your request to rub my belly! LOL I wouldn't say I have a baby _bump_ yet but I have so much baby _bloat_ that I'm already wearing maternity pants as of this week! But when I look in the mirror I just see a big ol gut! I'll be 8weeks on Saturday and it'll be time to take my new "bump" picture! I'll post my u/s pic as soon as I get it today, and then my bump pic on Saturday.

I'm gonna send out my cards tonight. Yikes! Ten business days Amanda!? Well, guess our cards to you will be a little late, but at least they'll get there!

This morning my nausea and icky tummy feeling are back, I had a pretty good day yesterday, but today isn't starting out so great... Oh, and I got to ride my horse again last night - he was perfect! It was great, my friend and I went out on the trail, and since it's been raining earlier this week, my horse's favorite mud puddle was full of water, so he got to go stomp his feet and splash and play in the water. He loved it!! It's so funny because any time we get a little rain and we go past that spot, he gets very upset if there's no water in it. He stops where the puddle should be and starts licking the ground looking for the water, like he's thinking "I know it rained, where's my puddle!?"


----------



## calebsmom06

That is soooo cute about your horse tanya. Looking forward to your pic later. I work until 10pm tonight so I will try to check back in on my lunch break. Hope the nausea didnt hit you to hard this morning.

Amanda- yes I am the green olives and pickles last night were delicious:) My first ultrasound will be on the 27th so I still have 12 more day...yes I am counting down lol. And I havent really had any kind a nausea the last few days,I was getting it in the evening for about a week but nothing major. I never had morning sickness with my 2 boys so I guess I am going to be lucky again. Wondering if this means I will hae another boy????? I will be 8 weeks tomorrow. Hoping you get your egg this month, everyone, so we can all be bump buddies

Stephanie-hope you have a better day at ork today and hope you got your bd'ing in last night

Ashley-How have you been??

Have any of you tried the gender predictor test they sell at walgreens? Its intellagender r something like that. Everyone wants me to do it but I am just not so sure about wasting money on something that does not even work so curious if anyone has ever used it. They say it measure your ph balance and that when you are preg with a boy that there is actually a slight bit of testosteone in your body and with a girl there is not. A girl at work took one and it said boy for her but we will see when she has her u/s if it was right.


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww, I was just thinking about my early miscarriage and thinking about how I would already be 12 weeks pregnant right now:( I know it is not a big difference between the 2 pregnancies but it sure does feel like it:(


----------



## waiting2012

Work has been ok so far...The boss ain't here yet...LOL...

I got some bd'ing in last night...Not sure if it will amount to much...I'm so full of snot right now..Sorry TMI, but my cough is gone--just a full nose now...UGH...I feel like one of my two's....

Amanda--don't stress about how long it will take to get the cards to get where they are going--it'll be a nice surprise when they arrive! Hope you get your :bfp: OPK!!

Ashley--how did your OPK turn out?? Are we O'ing??

I'm not using them this time around--not to sound like a broken record--but I don't have a problem getting pg--just staying that way:nope:... If I were to dwell on every m/c over the past 10 years it would be soooo depressing:cry: so I try not to... But yeah, here lately--I did look and see how far along I would be with the ones this year...:cry:

Tanya--sounds like you had fun! Can't wait to see your little "bean"!! 

I heard about the gender prediction tests too--I hear they are pretty accurate! I have one hpt stashed in my computer bag--I keep looking at it wondering will this one be the :bfp: I long to see? I mean the others were always positive but not blaring :bfp: if you know what I mean... I remember with Adrian--I took JUST 1 test at 9 or 10 dpo and it was so faint no one really saw it--but I was pg...I am trying to stay positive this time around because it would be great for Ashley, Amanda and I to get our BFP's and stay that way! But I'll be just as happy for A & A to get theirs! I'm so thrilled over the fact that Jenn and Tanya are doing so well right now with theirs!! I didn't switch to the prenatals yet--I'll wait till sunday and hope that doesn't mess things up--then I'll try Jenn's pineapple trick... Not sure if I'll bd tonite--I need my sleep lol...I figure if I skip tonite--and bd tomorrow and through the weekend--it should be good. I'm sure I'll get more bd'ing in next week too... Well, gotto go back to work...That break was QUICK!

Much Love Ladies!
Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

3 1/2 more hours! Yes I am counting down the time :haha:

Stephanie so glad you are doing better so far today!

Jenn, I've not heard anything about the gender tests, but I did see them when hubby and I were looking for preggie pops, we had a little giggle about them and then kept walking.


----------



## waiting2012

Yep, I'm super stoked now...LOL... a lot of the kids will be leaving EARLY...YAY...so should be an easy afternoon--I love the holidays!! Not crazy about losing the money if they send me home--but if you saw how much laundry has piled up again (it's clean and dry just not folded and hung up) you'd know why I wouldn't mind going home a bit early...The rain is a bummer though...Wish it wasn't so dreary...Next week is 4 day work week and then I have a 4 day weekend! Yay! Jason is supposed to get the tree down tomorrow when the kids get home from school since they get out early but he told me last night they are going to clip Adrian's heifer so she can show her at a buckle show saturday. I reminded him we have a 4:00pm dress rehearsal saturday and she needs to be there..I don't think that will be a problem. I wish ya'll could be here saturday night:winkwink:...Our community Christmas program is going to be AWESOME!! The teen playing Joseph is such a good singer, he's singing a song about being the dad to Jesus--I will try and find the lyrics--it's a new song--it has lyrics about "is he supposed to be the dad to the son of God..."...It's beautiful! My daughter is in the "angel" choir with a bunch of other girls ages 3-16 and they are too cute...Wesley is going to be a shepherd--no singing part, but it will be neat all the same! The African choir sings so beautifully too--they are singing accapella for their songs and then have a song they are doing with us... Not sure what we are still going to get the kids for Christmas...:dohh: Wes is the only one who has something put up right now and he keeps bugging me about renting the same thing it is...LOL... I'm just like "ok"... He wants to see the newest Transformers movie--we bought it for him...LOL...Adrian asked me last night if she was getting anything for Christmas--I told her I'm sure she would...I will be so happy when Jason is out of school... The last 10 years have been h*ll on the holidays...We have never been able to really get the kids all the things they would like--not that they have had "bad" Christmases but the video games and game systems they would like to have--we haven't been able to afford for them...I know Christmas is not about what presents you get, and we are trying to make them understand that and I think they do; it's just that when you go back to school after Christmas what is the first thing kids will ask? "What did you get for Christmas?"....I know God will provide and make it a good Christmas for them, I have faith in that. All I want for Christmas is something that may not happen, but that's ok. I am soo blessed right now! Good friends, family, church, and a job! (even if the family is dysfunctional, and my job sucks from time to time! :rofl:)
We should find out the court date soon too for Jason's visitation hearing...I don't know if I ever explained that whole ordeal or not...But since this post is already going to be long..Might as well. 
Jason and I got together in November 99', Sahara was just 10 months old at the time. She was living with her mom but staying with the "now" MIL. Mindy (Jason's ex) didn't like me, didn't like that I was in Sahara's life and basically made our lives H*LL... Over the past 12 years of being together it has been basically up and down with spending time with Sahara. Mindy is now 31 (I think) and has had SEVERAL relationships since her and Jason got divorced (and Jason was her 2nd husband)..She has been married 6 or 7 times and now with the latest hubby... She has a son that is a few months younger than Wesley, and a daughter that was born on Wesley's birthday that is a couple of years younger than Adrian. Her son lives with Mindy's grandma and when Sahara was about a year old--she started leaving her with my MIL. *She also had left her youngest daughter with the MIL a lot too..:growlmad:* Well, 8 or 9 years ago she was with her youngest dd's dad and he was going back to where he originally came from (out of state somewhere) and she was going to take Sahara with her. My MIL told her that if she would sign guardianship papers for her and her husband, they would take care of Sahara. Now since the divorce Jason has paid child support and not fought visitation because while Sahara stayed with my MIL--we could see her as much as we wanted to. Well, to get the guardianship papers--it became an amendment to Jason's divorce decree and he had to agree to it. My husband was called 2 days before she was supposed to leave the state because he had to sign them too. He was basically told she was going to take Sahara out of state or he could sign the papers. I told him to do what was best for his daughter--so he signed them. Mindy left with her "new" man and was gone about 2 weeks before coming back saying that her "new" man was in jail because he beat her up. NOW this entire time her car was at my MIL's house??? Yeah, we thought something was fishy but couldn't do anything about it, we were just glad Sahara was somewhere safe especially since Mindy didn't want Jason to have their daughter (mainly because of me). So for these past years Sahara has been living with my MIL and (step)FIL. About 5 years ago we went out of state to visit my parents in Kansas and my MIL let us take Sahara with us...Ever since our visits got fewer and fewer till everytime we wanted to do something and involve her we got excuses as to why we couldn't come and get her. My FIL works for the railroad and this entire time Sahara was on his medical insurance--when they went to get her orthodontic work done, it red flagged the insurance that HE is not a blood relation so technically the only one with actual guardianship was my MIL and that made her unable to be covered on his insurance. (This was January of this year). Well, when we went to her b-day party--Mindy's family and Jason's mom and step dad were there. Adrian got to meet Mindy's other daughter and they hit if off--became fast friends and eventually she was staying the night with us 3 nights out of the week and going to church with us. This lasted until April almost May. Mindy had been by to pick up her daughter after church while I was grocery shopping and told Jason that Laraine and Robert (MIL and FIL) wanted to adopt Sahara so they could get her back on his insurance. Mindy had talked to me about it and I told her that they were both capable of being Sahara's parents and that SHE should reverse the guardianship agreement. Well, not long after that--we stopped having her daughter over, and eventually stopped hearing from her and my MIL had the gall to call my husband and tell him what an unfit parent he was because he absolutely refused to sign the adoption papers after his ex had already signed them. Jason told her he would not just sign his rights away; she was his daughter and he has always wanted her but has had to jump through hurdles to see her and have a relationship with her. My MIL has NOTHING to do with our daughter and Adrian even asked her "nana" one time why she "hated her so much". My MIL just said that she didn't hate her, but she wasn't well behaved enough yet to be taken for the day or allowed to stay the night...Needless to say--THIS P*SSED ME OFF:growlmad::growlmad:.. So I have nothing to do with the MIL. My son told her where to stick it too...and she had the gall to text me and tell me I put my 16 year old up to that--I informed her that my son was old enough to decided who he wanted in his life and who he didn't. This past September, my MIL took my husband to court to get a child support order and medical support. FINE. Jason was ok with that. But when the subject was brought up about visitation we got told that Mindy is the only one with set visitation orders and that she and Jason were just to "agree" on visits and since Sahara had a "busy" life--it was left up to her to decide when she saw her dad. So when my other FIL (Jason's dad) got a inheirtance settlement he had Jason hire an attorney. (And we got a good one I think...96% success rate--hers has only a 65% success rate. And ours is running for district judge and has a good repore with the judges he goes before) So court papers were filed for visitation to be set for Jason on the grounds that my MIL has interferred with the child/parent relationship that he and Sahara should have. After researching online--she may lose all guardianship rights she has to my stepdaughter. I think this scares her as her lawyers responce to Jason was that he had file a frivoulous and harassing lawsuit against his client. :rofl:...Needless to say, Jason's attorney is planning on dragging her through the mud especially since she basically abandoned Jason after her divorce to his dad...(He was left at his aunt's house and never came back for him nor did she have anything to do with him until he was nearly an adult.)...SOOOO, that is why we are going to court...

Man, that's a lot of explaining...LOL... But needless to say--my (step) FIL's family will tell you my MIL is CRAZY...:rofl:....we don't have any contact right now with any of them because of pending suit, and my brother-in-law has nothing to do with the dh...Oh, well...Their loss, not ours.

Ok, I've got to run and get more ribbon for the bell necklaces I'm making for the kids..

Be back later hopefully...

Luv and hugs, 
Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Alright ladies, I am back from my first OB appt, and here is the scan pic. Everything went great. I go back in 4 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







1st scan 12-15-11.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Affyash

Wowza, K here goes:
Amanda - thinkin' we might be cycle buddies this time around, I'll let you know when I actually get the +OPK! Good luck!!! Lots of BDing!!!
Jenn - countdown to the u/s!!! Very exciting, can't wait for pics! Enjoy your cravings, actually satisfying them is the best part! And I know how hard thinking of past pregnancies can be, just try to focus on your little bun. :(
Tanya - where you at girl! Need pics! Hope all is well! That's very cute about your horse by the way, I think its awesome that he has such a personality.
Stephanie - geez lady, your poor family! I'm so sorry you guys have had to go through so much with your MIL/step FIL/BIL and all. Your family is supposed to stick together and be there for one another, not throw each other away and try to be sneaky. I really really really hope it all works out with getting visitation/custody of Sahara. Even if she hasn't been around much, she needs her daddy and you and her brothers and sisters in her life. She might not know it now but fighting for her is the right thing. She'll look back later in life and be grateful for your love and support. Hang in there I hope it all works out. And good luck with the Xmas show it sounds awesome! AND good luck with the BD! I have a feeling for you this month!!!


----------



## Affyash

Tanya there you are!!! That's so beautiful! Congrats! So they saw the heartbeat and everything!!!???? So happy for you!


----------



## TandA08

Yup, they could see the heartbeat, and dr says everything looks good!


----------



## waiting2012

TANYA--Look at the good sized "BEAN" you have!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ashley--you are exactly right. Sahara may hate it if she has to come live with us or give up every other weekend to see her dad and siblings, but she will def look back and realize that her daddy didn't "throw her away" so easily like her mom did, and that she always has/had a mom in me. Good Luck too!! I still think this will be ya'lls month..Not mine:winkwink:... 

Sitting here thinking--man that is dangerous:rofl:--maybe God intends for me to be a "mom" to Sahara. Maybe she is my "last"... Whatever the outcome of court--I'll be happy to know that I stood by my husband and stood my ground for my kids. I know she doesn't "replace" what has been lost in my heart with Jason as far as having more kids with him--but I will be happy all the same.

Ok, gotto run before the dh starts calling wondering if I'm off work yet or not...LOL...

Will try and get on later when I get settled at home if I can...

Love ya'll to peices!!!
Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya--I put "thanks" on your picture post because I'm beaming with joy for you right now!!!

I can't wait for Jenn's!!!

Ok, going home now...LOL


----------



## TandA08

Aww thanks Stephanie! I'm totally on :cloud9: now. Reality has really hit! lol


----------



## AmandaBaby

Tanyaaaaaaaaa!! So excited for you! Glad to hear the doctor said everything is going well! I had this overwhelming happiness for you when I saw your scan, I think I actually wanted to cry :D (good tears of course!)
Stephanie, sorry to hear about everything thats going on with your family and court. You certainly do have a lot to deal with! I really hope that everything works out for you and the family. Ashley is right, family should be sticking together, not causing you all these problems :(
Jenn, glad to hear you satisfied those cravings!! :) I would absolutely love it if we got our BFPs this month and could all be bump buddies :)
Ashley, have you got your positive OPK yet? Let us know when you do :D 

As for me, pretty bloody sure I got my positive OPK tonight :D I've attached a picture! If it isn't positive then I don't know what is! lol. So excited considering I didn't think I was gonna ovulate, i've been having lots of CM, both creamy and bits of EWCM! Do you think it's still safe for me to take some Evening Primrose Oil (EPO) tablets maybe today and tomorrow just to build up a little more fertile CM? I know it sounds awful but I can't remember if we BD'd last night or if it was the night before.. I know it was definitely one of the two. Anyway, gonna make sure we BD tonight and leave my legs in the air for at least half an hour haha then make sure we BD each night for the next 5-7 days, just to make sure :D really hope this works for us!!

xx
 



Attached Files:







Positive OPK December_NEW.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TandA08

Hey Amanda Congrats on the +OPK!! And good luck with the BDing! Catch that eggy!!! Jenn and I want the rest of you to be our bump buddies!

Soooo glad it's Friday! I fell asleep on the couch a little after 8pm last night and woke up just before 9 and went to bed. I am sooo tired this morning, the last thing I wanted to do was get up and come to work. AND, they are asking me to come in tomorrow - UGH! I'm guessing I probably won't, lol.


----------



## calebsmom06

Ewww. Don't u hate when u get called in lol....I love the scan....your little jelly bean is spookier cute or more like gummy bear huh. Mine should look lime that right now. I'm so excited for you.. it never really hits you until your first scan. 11 more days for mine. Yeah. Amanda that's great u got your positive.time start getting your grove on:) Stephanie I'm so sorry about about all of the drama. Hoping everything works out for you. Well I'm at work and on my phone and got to go so talk later


----------



## TandA08

Just got a text from Stephanie, she said to tell you ladies that her battery is dead but that she will be online at lunch! And she says "yay" to Amanda for your +OPK!

Can't wait to see your first scan Jenn!

Most likely I won't come in tomorrow, I told them maybe. And to be honest, I'm not going to set an alarm, if I'm awake in time to be here by 8 then I'll come in, if not, then I won't come in. It's not that big of a deal. I need my rest! lol


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks Tanya--for letting the girls know... :thumbup:

Amanda--GOOD GOLLY! THAT IS A BLARING :bfp:!!!!!:happydance::happydance: I pray that you get an hpt like that too!!!

Ashley--how's bding going for you???

Jenn--cravings...Hmmm...I only craved tuna with mac and cheese with Wesley and Taco Bell with Adrian...LOL... Never anything really unusual...:rofl:.. My bff craved pickles, peppermints, and ice cream with hers (mixed together to! UGH....talk about GROSS!)

As for me....WELL.... Ticker says sunday is the big O'. I'm starting to think it was actually somewhere between Wednesday and today though. If I compare last month's cycle and what I've been feeling here lately... I was uber "wet" from this past weekend until today. and I will have to read wednesday's and thursday's posts about my cm...LOL..cause I can't remember which day I had the "milky wet stuff" and which day was beginning to get egg-whitey...:dohh: I'm thinking it was tuesday was the milky stuff and wednesday it was beginning to be egg-whitey...I didn't check yesterday and I know I posted that I was going to take a break last night--well, I was feeling rather FRISKY...So I jumped the dh's bones while he was reading his book last night....:rofl:...quite the bumpy ride too...:rofl:.... Anyhow after starting at 11:00pm and ending at 12:30am (man that's a long time to bd for a couple of old farts :rofl:)...I rolled over put it in my phone as "great sex" and took my baby aspirin...LOL...I completely forgot my Omega supplement yesterday evening cause I was making peanut clusters and peppermint bark candy to give to the gals I'm in choir with...:dohh: oh, well probably just as well since you aren't supposed to take the EPO after O'ing...I did take one of my prenatal vitamins--horse pill with the DHA in it...Made me sicker than a dog this am...UGH...I guess I will have to eat and then take them or take them at night with the baby aspirin... It was not fun being at work this am when I started to get that queasy feeling and burping the vitamin...:nope:

Well, that's me in a nutshell... Hope all is well with everybody!! I have a 7:00pm dress rehearsal for our Christmas program and no telling how long it will take, if I can get back on this evening--I will...

Lots of Love and Hugs, 
Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Yippee...Today is one of my MOST FERTILE DAYS!!! Wahoo...

Oh, Amanda--your question about the EPO...I wouldn't do the EPO if you got a positive opk--maybe take something safer like some grapefruit juice, or even some mucinex--the stuff with the guistaphin (I can't spell the word)--just not the kind that "dries" up the nose or anything like that--the one that 'thins' the mucous for a more productive cough etc...It does work--I mistakingly took 1 pill this past saturday and sunday I huge glob of cm come out when using the bathroom--GROSS!!! I've read that taking the EPO past O' time--can cause problems...But I'm NO expert on using it and can only go by what I've read..I also wasn't taking the full dose of my Omega supplements (and I didn't even realize this whole time that they had EPO in them)...I was only taking 1 capsule as opposed to 2 for 2 reasons--1. Omega supplements can also thin the blood a bit if taking full dose on a daily basis and it's not recommended with any anticoagulants which baby aspirin is an anticoagulant but the lowest form there is which is why people take it for heart problems and 2. I was worried about taking too much of it cause I couldn't find a definitive "this is how much to take to get pregnant"....

Good Luck hun, I so hope everything works out for you and Ashley!!

******************************************************************
Ok, now my own quick question.... I haven't noticed any cramping--twinges this past weekend, but right now no right or left sided pains...Now as i've been sitting here after just helping one of my parent's take out their sleeping angel rofl:) I am noticing some "pressure" like cramps in the front...Hmmm...not bothersome at all--just kind of there from my naval (which is not where it should be--LOL... big girl humor) down to my woo-hoo...Could these be O' cramps? After bd'ing last night/this am--the dh wanted to go somemore---I was like NO WAY--"you made me have cramping"....Hmmmm... Can't make heads or tails of it....Oh, who knows....I def don't feel "fertile" today--feels to me to be a bit "dry" down yonder--whereas up until today--pretty moist...go figure...umph...Told the dh we could bd tonite but we'll see--I might opt for a break tonite especially after working and choir practice--we will just have to see...

LUV, Stephanie


----------



## Affyash

Hi all!! Last night was freakin' awful! I got home and our Xmas tree had fallen over during the day. Of course, our ornaments were broken, lights were everywhere and the water had spilled on the floor. Joe and I of course fought while cleaning it up, which is always nice. Then, after I put Q to bed, I heard him crying and I went in to find a crib full of puke!!! He had had a huge dinner, then a milk bottle AND a water bottle (cause I put it in with him when he goes to bed) in like 10 min. Sooooo, he had too much to drink too fast and barfed everywhere! Mommy knows now not to put water in there until AFTER he's asleep! He doesn't seem to know when he's full. So, I'm hoping Joe and I can make up sooner than later as I'm going to be O'ing any day now! No +OPK yet, but they're gradually getting darker and I'm feeling crampy.
S - so hope you're right about already Oing. It sounds like you guys have been BDing enough either way. And I'm really optimistic about the baby aspiring thing. I've ready that the majority of all miscarriages has to do with (a) chromosomal issues which we can't control and (b) blood clotting issues during implantation. FX for you, I think this could be all 3 of our months! Keep positive!
T - I so hate having to go in on weekends! Hopefully they won't need you after all. You're right, you need your rest!!
A - BLARING positive! Stephanie is right, I hope your BFP looks like that too! I guess I'll be a little bit behind you - I'll let you know when I get my + too!
J - how are you feeling? Any more cravings?

K Ill check in a bit later! Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, this looks really weird-- I was trying to copy the graph...Ashley and Amanda--go to momswhothink.com You have to click on pregnancy something and rather, then it will pull up another spot--click on ovulation calculator or calendar (?) and it will show this example of a graph...click on the graph..It will show you what days you are most likely to get a boy or girl and when ovulation is most likely to occur... My chinese calendar look up says "boy" if conceived this month--based on the big :sex: days we had--we would IF I get pg this cycle...Might be worth looking at ladies.. :winkwink:
Home Diet & Nutrition Food and Recipes Food & Recipes Home Barbecue Recipes Steaks and Burgers Ribs and Chicken Picnic Side Dishes Barbecue Desserts Everyday Dinners Dinner Recipes 30 Minute Meals Dinner Meal Plans Chicken Recipes 4 to 5 Ingredient Chicken Crock Pot Recipes Easy Recipes Soups Salads & Sides Soup Recipes Side Dishes Salad Recipes Mama Shirleys Recipes Healthy Recipes Kids Recipes Desserts & Sweets Cheesecake Recipes Cookie Recipes Cake Recipes Pie Recipes Fudge Recipes Dessert Recipes Breakfasts Breakfast Casseroles Breakfast Recipes Celebrations & Holidays Family Life Pregnancy Baby Names Parenting Your Health 
Ovulation Calendar
The Ovulation Calendar generates 6 useful charts based on your menstrual cycle data:

Luteal phase or Menstruation. 
Free Sex Days: The time with the lowest pregnancy percentage. 
Fertility: The time with the highest likelihood of sexual intercourse leading to pregnancy. 
Ovulation: Presence of female mature egg that is capable of being fertilized. 
Conception Boy: Highest chance to get pregnant with a Boy. 
Conception Girl: Highest chance to get pregnant with a Girl. 


Please enter your Menstrual Cycle Data below:
Menstrual Cycle Data 
Last Menstrual Date: 
Cycle Length 202122232425262728293031323334353637383940 Days 
Menstruation 3456789 Days 
Powered By JosXP.com 




EDD: Expected Delivery Date: Saturday, September 8, 2012 
Month Dec Jan 
Date 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 
Free Sex Days 
Fertility and Ovulation 
Conception Boy 
Conception Girl 



Privacy Policy Media Kit Contact Us


----------



## TandA08

Stephanie, I've read that you dry up right after O'ing, so maybe you've ovulated and that's why you feel drier today! Crossing my fingers for you!!

Ashley, so sorry about your rough night, that totally sucks about the tree and ornaments, and baby, all at once... jeeesh.... Can't a girl ever get a break!


----------



## Affyash

I looked at the the Chinese sex predictor chart and I won't have a girl unless I wait til May! Holy crap, May!? Hope this isn't right...
But another boy would be wonderful...and would pretty much guarantee me having a third! Ha!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, honey....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

So sorry to hear about the Xmas tree falling over! Man... you don't have cats do ya??? We do and that is why we tie ours to the wall...:rofl:...Ok, it's not funny that you had ornaments get broke and had a mess to clean up--I'm just picturing what people think when they walk in our house and see our tree tied to the wall...

SO sorry to hear too about lil' man's puking...Adrian used to do the exact same thing! She would drink and drink and drink till she would throw up...He doesn't have a reflux problem too does he? Adrian would do this all the time--and we found she had a slight reflux problem...The water is ok during the night--much better than milk or juice--just might do the milk 30-45 minutes before bedtime maybe? I bet yours doesn't "store" food like a chipmunk though...:rofl:...Adrian was a "storer"....we called her our lil' chipmunk because she would store food in her cheeks...We would get her up from naps--and take her bink out and we would find food still her mouth...:dohh: 

Hope you are able to get some good bd'ing in!!! Isn't it funny how you and Amanda seem to have so much crap happening...It's like God's way of saying--"I got this" as far as conceiving is concerned...LOL...As for me--I've got my hands full with choir rehearsals and such and the xmas program at work--so I don't have time really to wonder to hard--but ya' know it's always there...

I just know that you will get your :bfp: opk and :bfp: hpt this month--I just have this feeling! You and Amanda so deserve it!!!!

Lots of Luv Hun!!
Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

I was beginning to think that too Tanya...I'm thinking I O'ed wednesday or thursday...I did the chart on moms who think.com and based it on a 30 day cycle because when I go by just a regular calendar--next AF is due December 31st... I did have 28 day cycles a long time ago...so maybe.....


----------



## waiting2012

Affyash said:


> I looked at the the Chinese sex predictor chart and I won't have a girl unless I wait til May! Holy crap, May!? Hope this isn't right...
> But another boy would be wonderful...and would pretty much guarantee me having a third! Ha!

I was actually a little surprised that this month would predict a boy... I have always wanted to give the dh a boy...That would be 2 boys and 2 girls for us...Jason has 2 daughters and his brother has a little boy--I would love for us to have a boy....But I will take whatever God sees fit to give us as it will def be the last!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...Why are all ovulation tickers so different??? I put the same info on each one--each one gives me a different O' date...UGH...At least momswhothink.com doesn't ask what my luteal phase is...It asks when I started and how many cd's I have in each cycle and how long my bleeding was...I wonder if that makes it more accurate?? who knows... If I plug in a 28 day cycle--it says edd would be 09/06; for a 30 day cycle 09/08...One site said 09/11...Either way--whether its too early or not...Testing on Christmas day and probably everyday afterwards until AF shows...:rofl:...why even worry about then, right???


----------



## waiting2012

got to go back to work ladies...UGH...at least the day is ALMOST done with!!! 

Speaking of dates....:rofl:....Pregnology.com--says edd would be 09/07 with O' date of 12/15 and conception on 12/16 and Implantation on 12/24....Good Golly, it's no wonder I'm gray headed....:rofl:...

Talk to ya'll later!! Have a great day ladies!!
Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

:rofl: Stephanie it looks like you've been mighty busy on your lunch break! 

Ashley, the chinese gender predictor thing seems so odd to me because they base it solely off the woman's age and month of conception, when gender isn't at all determined by the woman. I'm not saying that it would be wrong, it just didn't make sense to me, lol.


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya: The chinese calendar accurately predicted both Adrian and Wesley..I have done them several times on different sites...I wonder if it is because of 1. it goes by your lunar age not your actual age when figuring (I think some sites do it--as I get the same results for Adrian and Wes as those that just ask for your age right now--like maybe it compiles your lunar age regardless?) and 2. I wonder if at certain times in the year based on your age--if your egg is more receptive to one type of sperm over another (you know boy sperm vs girl sperm).... Just a thought as to why it is usually accurate...Now I have seen women post that it wasn't for them but not as many that I've seen say it was right on...Who knows...

**Saved by the train...LOL...Now I have a good reason to sit here**

Anyhow...This afternoon wasn't as great as I hoped it would be...I figured the kids would be flying out the door--WRONG...These last 2 afternoons have been KILLERS....Between the abundant mucous in my nose and feeling nauseas around 330-(right now today) and fatigue...OMG....I think the :sex: is doing me in...LOL...I'm taking my iron--so I don't know why I am so darn tired...I'm dreading choir rehearsal now as I'm so stinking tired!!! OH WELL...I'll make it...My eyes just feel sooo heavy....Well, I better get headed to the house--I have to put Adrian's brace back on her if her dad hasn't yet and maybe I need to eat something...Been sipping on one of the Dr.Peppers that one of my kiddos got me with this really cool cup...

I'll try to get on later tonite if I have the energy...

Not sure about my connection over the weekend--but I will try to be on...

Lots of Love Ladies!
Stephanie


----------



## AmandaBaby

Don't have long but i'm so confused (will reply back properly later today!)
You would think that because I got a positive OPK last night that I would be due to ovulate in the next day or 2, right? ...Well, I was just putting this mornings temp in my chart and it's now saying that I possibly ovulated on the Monday CD 13 because of that huge temp rise I got.. I will admit, I did originally think that but I never got a positive OPK before then, although I did only start testing with OPKs on Monday and if I ovulated then, then iI would have gotten the positive on the Friday/Saturday before... (Am I making sense so far). I'm so confused because I got the exact same increase in my temp last month and I did actually ovulate then. This months cover line is only dotted which I think means they can't quite confirm it yet. Don't really know what to think so I need suggestions! I'm gonna copy in my chart so you can all see!!


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh, I was just paying around with my chart, putting in temps around 36.4 and 36.5 for tomorrow and Monday and it automatically moved my ovulation date to the 17th.. I think it is right that i'll be ovulating soon and not on Monday, it makes sense! And maybe the rise in my temp was just, well, I can't explain that haha, but I think i'll be all good to ovulate on the weekend :D we bd'd last night and I had my hips propped for an hour and 20 minutes :D
Promise i'll check back in later and reply :) xx


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Amanda...I was looking at your chart...It is def different from the one below it......How cool is that to being O'ing at the same time! I should be O'ing on sunday according to my ticker and when I play around with my ticker(s)--and yes ASHLEY, I did have quite a bit of time on my hands..LOL--Depending how the Omega supplements have actually affected my cycle this time around--I could possibly have O'ed this past wednesday, or thursday and possibly not until tomorrow (the 17th or the 18th--and as late as the 19th according to one site I was at...)

Speaking of O'ing...I thought things were feeling pretty "dry" today...Seems they are feeling rather, ummm.."wet" as I sit here and type..As tired as I am, not sure I want to bd, BUT if the dh will be for it, I just might go ahead. I have to get up with him in the am at 5 to get Adrian ready--she is showing her heifer tomorrow and I have another dress rehearsal at 4pm...Then the big show is at 7 (which will be about an 1 1/2 to 2 hours and afterwards they are doing a bake sale and serving refreshments..So I figure hopefully I should be home by 10 or 11...Not sure if I will manage any bd'ing tomorrow at all... and if my most fertile time is now through whenever--I don't want to miss getting my bding when I get the opportunities...BUT I'm not sure the dh has the stamina...:rofl:....He says he does--but lets get real--he's not the "hot" stud he once was...:rofl:...Well...I have to take my baby aspirin..Since I already took my prenatal vitamin in place of my Omega supplement--I won't be needing the extra iron (they have the same amount of iron that my plain iron supplements have)....

Hope everyone has a great night...Ashley and Amanda--Happy BD'ing!!!

We are almost to the actual 2WW...GOSH, it seems like it has taken FOREVER! I'm so ready for it too...

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, was just about to go to bed..Haven't checked my cp since oh...tuesday or wednesday...My cp was really high from about monday till at least wednesday night...Didn't check yesterday--didn't want to mess up my chances...Well, my cp is mid-low and firm but not uber firm and my what I thought was "wet" cm earlier when I posted--is umm..not so "wet" as it is creamy now...It was very watery/milky earlier in the week..SO I had to have O'ed wednesday or thursday.... I'm praying it was not monday or tuesday because we did not bd those days....Well, just wanted to let you ladies know...If this O'ing--my cm is super not going to do it as it is just to creamy/thick like...So I will change my ticker--I'm guessing the supplements helped and this maybe a 28-29 day cycle after all...I hope that is a good thing....

Love ya ladies...Should things change again, I'll be sure to let you know....

Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Just a side note...My ticker is now based on the fact that on November 30th--I had what started out as spotting but went to a "light" flow by the late afternoon--and going by what maybe a 28 day cycle (which is what I had normally until the past 8-10 years since having 1 shot of depo)....If I'm wrong--not a big deal but feeling pretty confident--I am either 2-3 dpo now... Makes much more sence now based on the fact that I had that one day of very super milky wet cm and then the next there was a slight stretch to my cm and then the next I didn't even check...I know that the days I did check my cp was very high--but now I'm sounding like a broken record...Only time will tell won't it?...Going to bed now...it's super late!
Luv ya'll and I thank you for putting up with me....
Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Just got jason and Adrian out the door...They have to go and bathe "Yonder" so she'll be ready to show...How you doing hun??? I've been trying to find my posts from earlier in the week...This cycle has yet again got me soo confused...Checked CP 2x when I went to the bathroom this am...:rofl:...It's midway--not quite as low as last--but not high either--kind of inbetween...Not as "creamy" cm--but it's not "wet" either. Has kind of a faint "cream" color to it but mostly clear??? I don't know...I checked my temp for shits and giggles--it was 97.1--I know that seems low and think the supplements have my temp actually lower--maybe? while bleeding--I took my temp and it was like 96.5-8....I don't temp usually anyways...So I don't count it as much, but I was just curious...

How are you doing???

Luv ya, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

I found my posts from last weekend...(pg. 104 or 105?) Anyways, the first mention of possible O' was December 9th. I had posted that it appearred the supplements may have been making me O' early...The next one I found that was a bit interesting was a couple of pages after that...Seems during the weekend I had all good signs of getting ready to O' then...I had the twingey cramps, that I figured I would have more of right now and my cp was very high....
Still searching the old posts...I want to find if it was monday, tuesday or wednesday when I noticed the "milky" but really "wet" stuff....
I hope I've bd'ed enough--maybe I already know that this cycle isn't going to do it because I O'ed those days the dh and I didn't bd...Oh, well...I'll be just as thrilled for Amanda and Ashley to get their :bfp:s!!


----------



## waiting2012

Sunday December 11th


waiting2012 said:


> Jenn--got your message...Thanks so much~as soon as I check my email, etc I will send out a message to everyone with the other addresses!:thumbup:
> 
> Been fighting the crud and not going to church today as I need to be able to go to work tomorrow so going to take something for this ick I feel and rest today.
> 
> I think I'm Oing early..Cervix is super high and it's very "wet"....We bd'ed so far on thursday night late and friday night/saturday 1 am...Going to def bd today! I never expected the Omega's to work so fast... I'm drinking a "fuze" drink right now and got 3 more for the next few days. They are the strawberry guava flavored and loaded with the vitamins A, C, and E and potassium. Hopefully this will help my immune system and O'time..
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good! I'll try to be on later!
> 
> Luv and Hugs, Stephanie
> :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:

Monday December 12, 2011


waiting2012 said:


> :rofl:...
> Couldn't resist it...LOL...
> Well, we didn't get to bd yesterday-not that the dh didn't want to but because he 'enjoyed' the act without me:growlmad::growlmad:--He said "You were asleep and I tried to wake you up, but you just groaned and told me to leave you alone"...Boy was I P.O'ed...I have told him NOT to do it especially now and basically got told "why do you want to get pg for anyways, you won't keep it."..:growlmad: I explained to him that the supplements I was taking were supposed to help, and why take them if he was just going to do that.
> Had a lot of globby cm yesterday-though I think it was because I took some mucinex thinking it would help with the crud-and this am it was more creamy/tacky. I've had some "pinches" on the left side yesterday and today, so I'm not sure..:shrug: Maybe O'in on cd 14--maybe not:shrug: We will bd tonite and if I'm up for it tomorrow and wednesday too. Try to get some bd'ing in on thursday and possibly friday. Saturday is our Christmas Concert and of course sunday. I just don't feel like bd'ing that much though--being sick has got me wore out and today I have 7 kiddos in my class- 1/2 are potty trained and 1/2 are in diapers. The youngest is 17 months old...UGH.... I'll have to find the strength to bd tonite as it is.
> 
> Ash--I'm sorry to hear about your messed up anniversary bding--fingers crossed no more mishaps to interfer with it!
> 
> Amanda--Is it possible you are O'ing earlier than later? or getting ready to O' now? Fingers crossed for you too! Ya'll have to hit that eggy!!
> 
> Jenn and Tanya--hard to believe only 5 weeks until you hit the 2nd trimester and here we are waiting to just get through the first month...Time flies. And so happy that ya'll are doing so well.. I hope the crud and the nausea doesn't keep you down for long!
> 
> Well, got to get in--it's raining and my battery needs to charge on the computer!
> 
> Luv and Hugs, Stephanie

Tuesday December 13, 2011


waiting2012 said:


> Somebody please help me... I just don't know what to make of this...Ok, just got home, checked my cp and its very high--been that way for 3 days now...And my cm that was rather clear but "wet" over the weekend up until last night when it was kind of wet but tacky to today which is very "wet" and milky...And I mean "milky"--looks like milk--not creamy--wet and looks like someone poured milk in my whoo-hoo...WTH??? Is this the beginning of a good O' day??? Did my taking the supplements since the 3rd of December make me O way early? WTH??? So ladies, I am asking you--did any of ya'll have this before O'ing??? I just don't know what to think.... I've been having twinges since the weekend and sunday I believe I had a "glob" of something...LOL...But now I hope I didn't O' this past few days that I haven't bd'ed...:dohh::growlmad:...Anyhow, I'm going to try and get some more bd'ing in but this is just soooo confusing! Ugh... I hope I didn't O' on cd 10 or something...:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Tanya--sorry to hear about your bad day at work... I know you were wanting to wait a little longer before spreading the word but look at this way--you are going to find out who those are that are supportive and those that aren't. Maybe now they'll take it a little easy on ya! (I know you probably don't want them to--but it couldn't hurt)
> 
> So glad ya'll got the addresses! I'm going to work on my x-mas cards tonite and get them sent out tomorrow on my morning break...
> 
> I guess as far as whatever is going on with my cm/cp--I will just have to wait it out till Christmas at least...
> 
> Lots of love ladies! Stephanie
> :xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16:

I know it's a lot of re-reading but hopefully the dates will help if anyone would like to slap me upside my head and call me STUPID or if anyone wants to let me know I'm not crazy...feel like we missed it though....No bd'ing on sunday--sick and monday night--I was pissed off at the dh...Yep, just as I thought--I probably sabatoged myself...WAY TO GO STEPH!


----------



## waiting2012

I know you are going to kill me or pee on yourselves laughing so hard from all my little posts today...LOL...
but I counted back from Nov. 30--day 1 to Dec. 13th-cd 14....hmmm...


----------



## waiting2012

man, for a saturday--it's like Mayberry here...:rofl:....Oh well...Just did a cp check--yeah, it's clear, but leaning toward the slick/dry side--you know dip in and pull out appears wet but "dry"....As you can see I'm on the bold side of things...LOL....My cp seems to be a little higher than earlier but not uber high like it should be for O'....I was so tired I ended up falling asleep after my last post and woke up at noon...kicking myself now as I was going to hang up clothes....Got to get Walmart by 2pm so I have time to come home and do what I need to here at the house...Going to go eat now...

Hopefully, ya'll will give me a "what up"...:rofl:....Going to pick up some FRE if they have them and stash them--we all know they'll be sold out come Xmas morning!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

Ok..."Show" update.... BREED CHAMP, FIRST PLACE SHOW....NEXT CIRCLE IS OVERALL FOR THE BUCKLE!! Jason said she is the better looking of all the other first place breeds--we'll see..Adrian has always wanted a buckle for showing.... : )


----------



## TandA08

Aww, how exciting for Adrian! I hope she gets that buckle!

Sorry, Steph I'm lost as far as CP and when you may have Ov'd. Can't offer much help there.

I had DH take the next bump pic today. So far I've gained a whole 3 pounds. I'll include my 5wk pic so you can compare it to today's 8wk pic. There is actually a bump now - better have something to show for the weight gain :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







11-26-11 5wks 125lbs.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2









12-16-11 8wks 128lbs.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya LOVE the bump!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Went to walmart--got 2 of the 3 pk FRE tests and 1 of the 2 pk Answer test...So I have 8--should be reliable hpts--sitting in my bathroom...LOL... I broke down and peed on the dollar test I had in the computer bag...:rofl:...Shouldn't have I know...But I did...:dohh:

also while out, I got some different prenatals...Had to buy them in 2 separate bottles...One is just the DHA for use while pg or for women's health and the other is just a plain prenatal vitamin with minerals...See how it does--I just took them--def easier to swallow...I ate some pizza for lunch and began to feel queasy again...I hope I'm not coming down with something....UGH...4:00 we have our dress rehearsal...So not sure after that when I'll be back on....

Don't worry Tanya about not knowing about my cp--I'm just going to go by what I read and what I've read about taking the supplements...A 28 day cycle is the normal cycle for me...It wasn't until the one shot of depo 10 years ago that messed it up...


----------



## TandA08

LMAO I was so particular about the picture, I even made sure to wear the same pair of jeans and the same shirt so that it was an accurate comparison! Although, I can't wear those jeans comfortably anymore, they make my stomach hurt. I thought it was just bloat, but now I see that maybe it's not just bloat, lol! I'm guessing my next picture will have to be in my maternity jeans.


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya...There's no denying the bump! As for the jeans...girl...If I could even begin to get one leg into your pre-pg sized jeans--I'd be doing good...:rofl:...I wouldn't stress about the pants....

Adrian didn't get the buckle, but that's ok...We don't show or play sports for the big prize--she does it because it's fun! I'm so tickled though that she did so well...

I was just looking at my test from last night--yeah--I peed on it before bed...:rofl:...so not only wasted a test but wasted it without fmu! .... I am going to try my best and avoid the DG ones...I compared it to the one I peed on last week knowing it would be neg--there is a white evap on it but last nights--can't find the white evap...There is something there, but its an evap I'm sure--its tooo early for anything to show...Def going to stick with the FRE... I'm guessing what I read about the Dollar trees tests not being so great anymore must be true for the DG's.....

Going to "try" to get some bd'ing in tonight--not sure though..with everything going on...I have to run to the ag barn and pick up Adrian in a bit--then we'll be going to the rehearsal....

Going to be a busy afternoon...


----------



## TandA08

It really is all about having fun and i love that you are teaching her that!

K, TMI here but i have just been stricken with the most painful diahrea!!! Ugh....


----------



## AmandaBaby

My Ovulation Chart

Um, pardon my french, but WTF is this!? 
Woke up this morning, put my thermometer straight in my mouth and then I think I fell back asleep, a woke up (what feels like hours later) although it was only seconds and pulled it back out thinking I had it in for too long. It beeped literally 3 seconds later. So long story short, I put it out 3 seconds before it was ready haha. This result was 36.1 and I was a bit confused and thought I stuffed up a bit so I did it again and got 36.2. I think the correct result is 36.1 but why the heck has it dropped! While I would love to think that it's an implantation dip (because FF seems to think I Ovulated on CD 13 and therefore thinks I am today 6 DPO) I don't think so.. But, WHY HAS IT DROPPED! haha. 
I think on last months chart I had a dip right before ovulation and then it started going up so I wonder if it's doing that this time, although at the same time, I can't be sure if that was the case last month because my chart was a bit messed up because neither myself or FF truly knew when I ovulated...
So confused!

Stephanie, I have no idea whats going on with your cycle either, maybe you did ovulate at the beginning of the week and thats why your a bit more dry or you may have just ovulated and that's why things are drying up. I wish I had more advice but these bloody cycles are confusing haha :(
I was thinking though, you may have had a shorter cycle this month because of your miscarriage last month (sorry I hope that doesn't sound insensitive) I only say that because I had 45 day cycles before my MC and they then dropped to about 40 days, 35 days, 31 days and *possibly* lower again this month... 

Tanya, there is definitely a bump there! I love that you've worn the same top and jeans as well :D so excited for you, can't wait to see it keep growing :)


----------



## waiting2012

I was wondering that to actually...I kind of wondered if I didn't ovulate this past weekend...That would make us both about 6-7 dpo......Makes me wonder...I took one of my "answer" test--LOL...shits and giggles experiment and when I put it in the window right after--there was line on it--didn't have color to it but it was there...Now it's been 2 hours since or so since I took it and its not as noticable so it's probably just where there line is supposed to show and the light was hitting just right...????

I will be heading back to the Junior high in a few minutes...but didn't want to leave you hanging...so glad it seems I've got a pretty good connection right now..


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, forgot to add...I really think your chart shows you O'ed earlier--that would be an implant dip wouldn't?....I just don't know what to tell ya on the temp thing cause I don't temp...SO SORRY....

And as far how the cp is now--midhigh/and tilted to the back a bit and closed... Hmmm.... my cm is "wet" but still dry like I mentioned early with that milky look when I gather it--make sence....LOL...WAY TMI....

And Tanya--no biggie on the big D'...:rofl:....it happens....LOL....All part of pg!

Love ya'll! Going to get going....


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Jenn...How you feeling this fine evening???

Our performance went GREAT!! It was an awesome experience!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, just read through the 3 pages that I missed, I don't have much time as I am super tired from work and have to be there at 730 and work until 7 pm again tomorrow night. I don't have a day off until Friday unfortunately.....they have us scheduled 68 hours this week, I think they are trying to kill us lol to bad I am not paid by the hour. Hopefully after Christmas I'll be back on more regular. I love the bump pic. I Ned to post mine I took one at 4 and 8 weeks also but never had a chance to post it. And Amanda and Steph, I hope you two are both 6-7 do already so u can get your butts ur positives hpts already well gonna go get some sleep ill try to post the pics within the next few days. Sorry to cut everything short.


----------



## waiting2012

Woke up this am at 5...UGH...gassy and had to answer nature's calling...:rofl:...

I have some hpt pics to post--some to gander at--and have for posterity purposes...:rofl:....

Last nights (obviously not fmu) and way to early...LOL

this done at 5 am with fmu and still way to early...

I did get some bding done too--it was VERY dry to start and just not as "fun"..if you catch my meaning...This am I finally have one sx on my ticker I'm feeling... And the nasal crap I have had for about a week now--I wish it would decide if its going to dry up or go away...Can't check my cp cause the dh and I bd'ed like I mentioned a minute ago--so who knows on that one...I'm going to say 4-5 DPO (making O' happening on tuesday OR wednesday) I hate to move it back any further--but def don't think I'm Oing today....If I am that is one DRY O'.....

Well going to go back to bed..Have to get up soon enough for church...

Luv ya ladies..Stephanie

PS...I hope everyone is doing ok!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Just wanted to add--those tests are the only 2 Answer brand tests...What is up with the "white" line on the bottom test??? The top one had a "white" line to right off--but you can't see it now that it's dried--the bottom was taken at the 5-10 min range and the line didn't show up like right off like the top test-or I don't think it did--Just wondering why it's showing on there now but not the top pic...Heck ya'll probably don't see the "white" line on the bottom test so I'm going on about nothing...:rofl:....Going back to bed!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Stephanie!
Are you still here!? :)


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just a quick update before I properly reply. Today i've had the worst cramping!! Started off in my left side, mainly in my back/hip and then around the front, left side. sometimes it was a mix between shooting/tugging and the rest was more so an aching, having the same aching feeling all across my back now as well and in my front. NOTHING like ovulation pain, which I would have gotten yesterday or today had I been ovulating today. Normally ovulation pain is more so a centred cramping in my ovary, if that makes sense, like it doesn't ache the whole way along my stomach, its just in the one spot! Like night I nipples also felt a little sore but I thought I was just being silly but today my actual boobs felt a bit sore for a little while and my nipples still feel a bit sore sometimes... If I ovulated on Monday then I would be 6 DPO today which is right on target with my chart... Temp rise around "supposed" ovulation on CD 13 (temp rise was CD 14) and then temp dip today at "supposed" 6 DPO... Which, with my MC I got a positive HPT at 8 DPO so implantation back then would have to have been around 5-6 DPO... The other thing which is was Stephanie mentioned is that if she was ovulating now then that's a dry ovulation. Which is the same as me at the moment, Today i'm been rather dry, only had CM with checking my cervix and it's barely anything... So yeah, if I was due to ovulate today (which I thought I was going to ovulate today or tomorrow) then this is a really DRY ovulation!! Don't know what to think!!!
Oh and the other thing, I did another OPK tonight just to see what it would be like and although it isn't positive, it's a pretty freaking good line considering I barely get anything!! Here's tonights OPK..
 



Attached Files:







Nearly Positive OPK December_NEW.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AmandaBaby

Stephanie, although your only possibly 4-5 DPO, I found myself squinting at your tests trying to find a line hahahaha. 
What symptoms are you having today/have had the last few days?
I agree that if your starting to dry up now then surely you must have ovulated at the beginning of the week, fingers crossed you caught the egg!! :D 
I really hope this doesn't come across as insensitive but I was just thinking of something you said the other day. It was something along the lines of, "you have no issues falling pregnant, it's just the "stickiness" of the egg.." well, I was just wondering, do you have endometriosis? My mum, nan, aunty and possibly my sister and I have it and also a friend I went to school with, she's my age and when her and her partner were trying, she kept falling pregnant but would always miscarry and apparently it was due to the endo. Just wondering if this could be the same case for you and maybes there's something you can take to fix it? I don't know how she's going at the moment because it was another friend who told me this. Sorry again if all of that came across as rude or insensitive :( I didn't mean it to.

Gooooooosh I hope we all get our sticky BFPs this month!!


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Stephanie, although your only possibly 4-5 DPO, I found myself squinting at your tests trying to find a line hahahaha.
> What symptoms are you having today/have had the last few days?
> I agree that if your starting to dry up now then surely you must have ovulated at the beginning of the week, fingers crossed you caught the egg!! :D
> I really hope this doesn't come across as insensitive but I was just thinking of something you said the other day. It was something along the lines of, "you have no issues falling pregnant, it's just the "stickiness" of the egg.." well, I was just wondering, do you have endometriosis? My mum, nan, aunty and possibly my sister and I have it and also a friend I went to school with, she's my age and when her and her partner were trying, she kept falling pregnant but would always miscarry and apparently it was due to the endo. Just wondering if this could be the same case for you and maybes there's something you can take to fix it? I don't know how she's going at the moment because it was another friend who told me this. Sorry again if all of that came across as rude or insensitive :( I didn't mean it to.
> 
> Gooooooosh I hope we all get our sticky BFPs this month!!




AmandaBaby said:


> Just a quick update before I properly reply. Today i've had the worst cramping!! Started off in my left side, mainly in my back/hip and then around the front, left side. sometimes it was a mix between shooting/tugging and the rest was more so an aching, having the same aching feeling all across my back now as well and in my front. NOTHING like ovulation pain, which I would have gotten yesterday or today had I been ovulating today. Normally ovulation pain is more so a centred cramping in my ovary, if that makes sense, like it doesn't ache the whole way along my stomach, its just in the one spot! Like night I nipples also felt a little sore but I thought I was just being silly but today my actual boobs felt a bit sore for a little while and my nipples still feel a bit sore sometimes... If I ovulated on Monday then I would be 6 DPO today which is right on target with my chart... Temp rise around "supposed" ovulation on CD 13 (temp rise was CD 14) and then temp dip today at "supposed" 6 DPO... Which, with my MC I got a positive HPT at 8 DPO so implantation back then would have to have been around 5-6 DPO... The other thing which is was Stephanie mentioned is that if she was ovulating now then that's a dry ovulation. Which is the same as me at the moment, Today i'm been rather dry, only had CM with checking my cervix and it's barely anything... So yeah, if I was due to ovulate today (which I thought I was going to ovulate today or tomorrow) then this is a really DRY ovulation!! Don't know what to think!!!
> Oh and the other thing, I did another OPK tonight just to see what it would be like and although it isn't positive, it's a pretty freaking good line considering I barely get anything!! Here's tonights OPK..

First of all Amanda...DON'T worry about being insensitive...IT has actually crossed my mind about the endometriosis. But everything I found doesn't quite match up..:shrug: BUT the disorder I found and posted awhile back when I started taking the Omega supplements...It is not far off from the Endometriosis but cause problems digestively, connective tissue wise, etc...The main thing to take was baby aspirin because it causes clotting problems...See Jason has always wondered about these weird bruises I get from barely being touched...Seems this part of that disorder... My purplish spider vein bumps on my thigh--they used to be dark, dark purple and since taking the aspirin--they have lightened a lot.. My musles aren't as sore either like they used to be...My mom had problems with bleeding too and had to have a hysterectomy but she didn't have endometriosis...This same disorder is related to Lupus or seen in people with Lupus which does run on my mom's side of the family--her sister has it and I had the same rash a year ago that she gets...So I don't know...

Also, I think the cramping you maybe having could be from implantation...Very possible....!!! I am so keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! And yeah, I was squinting too...:rofl: looking at the hpts...I know its way to early--but I have something to go back and compare the tests too..LOL...And we are both right on with the boob issues..They are def more sore today....

Well, got to get ready for church--I'll be back later! 

Love and Hugs!!!
Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Amanda, I completely agree with Steph that it sounds like your cramping is implantation!! I sure hope so! I can't wait to see the 3 of you join me and Jenn as bump buddies!

I just got out of bed, it's about 8am. I'm feeling the nausea come back, I went bed really nauseous. In fact, that's the only reason I went to bed, to try and escape it.

Luckily the diarrhea was just a single bout. We'll see how today goes.


----------



## Affyash

Whew! So much to catch up on! I'm so sorry I haven't been on in awhile, just a ton of stuff going on around the house and I've been so tired. Every break I get I just want to sleep. So, here are my late ass responses to everything! Ha!
Stephanie - it def sounds like you already o'd and are 5-7 dpo. Your tests are totally giving me shadowy bits and I'm wondering if its more than just evaps. I guess only time will tell...keep testing and posting!!! About the endo - I think you have to go through a lot of tests to actually confirm a diagnosis. It sounds like the baby aspirin are helping and that's like the number one thing doctors suggest when having difficulties keeping the bean sticky. I'm going to take it this month too (if I ever O!!) and am thinking positively about it. Fingers crossed this is your month for a super sticky, growing baby!!! BFP here we come!
Tanya - so sorry you're feeling cruddy! Just sleep and get your rest and eat when you can. Hope your tummy feels better soon! Your pics are adorable I can't wait to watch you grow. 3 lbs is nothing I was at like 10 by the end of the first trimester!
Amanda - I'm no expert here but here's what you've said you had: temp change poss indicating O, temp change again poss indicating implantation and now cramps in one spot in your low abdomen at poss 6 dpo(ish)!?!? I'm thinking you might have a bun in the oven! Those are like all the classic "symptoms"! I'd be peeing my pants right now if I were you. OK OK I don't want to give false hope but I really think you have a shot! FX to you and sooo much baby dust!
Jenn - hope you're feeling OK! Would love to see the bump pics they're so damn cute!
As for me, I def don't think I've O'd yet but my tests are gradually getting darker. Any day now - prob by Wed. I'll keep you posted! We've been bding everynight for the last couple nights and probably will continue to the end of the week. We used preseed once and it was OK but TMI, REALLY wet. I think I'll use less next time so it's more natural feeling. Anyway, love to all and hope you're all doing good!


----------



## waiting2012

Well, back from church and it's already been 2 hours since we got back...UGH..time is flying today! I fixed chicken strips, southern style frozen bisquits and seasoned taters...MMMM..Chicken and a bisquit...MMMM...

As far as sx spotting--Well...other than sore boobs and mild backache and this nagging sinus issue that has been a problem since last week (I thought it was clearing up...) not much...I know the whole sinus issue thing might be a good sign--but I'm not putting much stake in that... and the only "new" thing this month is the sinus issue... OH well...My cp is midway-high, feels closed and depending how you look at it--it's tilted back to my left a little...Not sure what the H' that means...No spotting, no "cramps"...Oh a twinge here and there but nothing like last month...I would bd tonite but I probably won't--it's just too darn sore down there....If last nights "crappy" bd doesn't get it IF I didn't O' earlier--then oh well....It's just to "dry" right now....

Amanda--you asked what I was feeling sx wise--well other than what I listed above--I had periods of nausea on thursday, friday and saturday...None today so far... Could be O', could be the supplements since I switched them..Who knows....

Ashley--how is bd'ing coming along for you? Hopefully, things have calmed down and feeling much better.....

Tanya--sounds like you are hitting the 3rd month m/s fest...It usually hits the peak around the start of the 3rd month but by the 4th month--it should ease up a bit...SOME women like Jenn....LOL...are lucky enough to not suffer so badly and actually share their m/s with others....:winkwink:

Jenn--ya'll are just soo darn busy!! God bless ya' for being able to keep it up...I enjoy that working in daycare-means no weekend work--my pay isn't that hot, but the hours aren't bad....

Well, while typing this--and pondering whether to go back and change some things--figured "nah", just add them here.... That cramping that I was sure I wasn't having any of--well, just had a few right across the front...I'm also going to finish eating and probably take a nap...I've been sooo tired---OH, yeah add that to the list of "sx"...since thursday--soooo tired in the afternoon....Yesterday--didn't have a chance to be tired-but when I was ready to go to bed-I went to bed...Didn't sleep that good though...and like I said the bd wasn't that great...

Talk to ya'll later!
Luv Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

PB and Jelly Ashley! :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

I hope you caught that...LOL... I think between you and Amanda--ya'll are quite right...I think O happened sooner than later...I just hope that my bd days were enough if we did...NO bd on sunday or monday....Bd'ed on friday and saturday; 2x on tuesday, wednesday, and sex that started on thursday at 11pm but ended at 130 am on friday :blush:; and last night's crappy bd...I mean I really hope that I didn't O on sunday or Monday...I probably totally missed the egg if I did...:shrug: oh well..can't dwell on it now can I?? 

I can't wait for you to get your :bfp: opk!! And I really think Amanda has got herself a :bfp: hpt coming! I on the other hand will continue to provide plenty of test pics for ya'll to compare to--just make sure you write down the page numbers...LOL...I thought I saw something on this am's and it was so dang funny to see this white line show up--I popped the test open too (from yesterday)--no line at all...Didn't open todays--I don't want to let the air hit it, etc...It is what it is...:bfn: and rightfully so...I don't expect to see a hint of anything till maybe Christmas weekend IF i'm lucky...

:xmas12::xmas17::xmas12::xmas17::xmas12::xmas17::xmas12:


----------



## TandA08

So dh and i are out xmas shopping and he decided to look for new shoes so i finally have a chance to sit and rest!

He is worse than a girl shopping for shoes!

Turns out i get nauseous after eating but that eating is the only thing that makes it go away but only for a tiny bit!


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Tanya....LOL... My dh is the same way... Otherwise when I go shopping with him for anything--he is a pain in the a**... If it's anything I want to look at forget it...But if its tools or guy related or something he really needs--you better willing to stand a bit...

Well..I took a good nap... Just checked my temp--98.1 I guess that is good since the few times I checked it during the time when I was bleeding this time around (after beginning the Omega supplements) it was 96.3-96.5; then last weekend I think it was up in the 97.0's....I don't really remember when I noticed it going up.. I know it will be up in the evening higher than the am and that is why I don't temp--I just can't get the hang of it... Why I even mention it, I don't know since it's not something I normally do...LOL:shrug:

I also checked my cp and it is still midway, closed and hard--NOPE not O'ing like my original ticker said... I also went to Bump.com--had a good cry as I was logged on already and it was showing my pg checklist from before..It said "you are 7 weeks today"...Had a good cry while I figured out how to delete the damn thing off of there... Anyhow, after thinking about it--I was supposed to start my November af on the 27th--had I started that day and not gotten a def + hpt--I would have been due to O' on December 10th. So if that was the case just Amanda had mentioned--O'ing early due to the m/c--it wouldn't have been early at all if I had started when I should have. Between the supplements making my cm very optimal--it is possible. I hate to think that I am actually 8 dpo though--with no real signs of pg, IB, etc...I guess this cycle was a bust. Oh well...I'm here to root on Amanda and Ashley...I should see my next AF on saturday the 24th...Yay...What a nice Christmas present, heh?

Sorry to sound like a downer, but knowing that you aren't supposed to take the EPO past O'ing and I didn't change supplements until this past thursday--I may have done myself in either way...

Oh, Amanda and Ashley--I just know this will be your month! I can't wait to see your :bfp:s!!! 

Tanya--I hope the nausea gets better for you!--mine was much worse with Wesley than with Adrian....So I think your "lil bean" is def going to be a boy! :winkwink:

Jenn--FX'ed you have a girl brewing!! Hope you are getting plenty of rest! 

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## Affyash

Oh! Don't be so blue yet it aint over til the fat lady rides her crimson tide in your pants!! Lol! I dont think taking epo a day or two late will be a problem. Hang in there Steph u never know! 
I have a horrible headache that I wish I was having after o and of before cause then I could clutch at straws and pray it was from imPlantation! Sigh. I guess I just have to wait. And i need to bd tonight but I don't wanna!!! Lol!


----------



## calebsmom06

ok, I was just going to read up ad try to reply later but decided to go ahead and make a quick reply. I am super tired and as usual this week I have to be back to work again tomorrow morning:/ but just one more week of this. Stephanie- dont give up hope so early if you remember I didnt have hardly any symptoms in my 2 ww and I got my BFP so maybe that will happen to you to:) Ashley- hope everything is going well fpr you and you are getting rest. Ashley-looking forward to your positive opk! Are you using them? Amanda-awww I hope this is your implantation! In a couple days you should be able to get your positive hpt if it is:) 
I got a phase of nausea this morning at work but didnt get sick or anything but sipped some 7-up and it helped. Just 9 more days until my scan:) Ahhhh I cant wait! Yeah:) Well I am off to bed, sorry if I missed alot but dont have a whole lot of time as I am so freakin tired. Hoping to get an early day in here soon. I have the evening shift 10-10 tues wed and thurs:( but I am going to try to work a 10-7 one of those days instead god willing, I need some sleep catch up! well good night everyone hope you have a good day/evening:)


----------



## AmandaBaby

So i'm just in the middle of making dinner and I thought I would quick;y post my findings for today before I reply properly.
Firstly, I am so BAFFLED with this months cycle!!
My Ovulation Chart
Here's my up to date chart so I can refer to it.
Firstly, I MUST have ovulated on CD 13 because as per my positive opk on Friday night, I would have ovulated either Sunday night or today and so far, my chart is NOT showing ovulation for today or yesterday! Instead, it actually does show it for Monday!!
Secondly, the dip I had in my temp yesterday, well it shot back up to 36.4! Implantation, possibly! (Well I sure bloody hope so). Thirdly, my "symptoms" are just NOT consistent with ovulation. My CM is just "off" and my cramping is so different to what it usually is at ovulation. Fourthly, I felt incredibly nauseous today and my nipples still feel sensitive!
Bloody hell I hope this is it! Going to my some FRERs on Thursday and then test Saturday morning with FMU, that should put me at 12 DPO (Had I ovulated last Monday/CD 13).
Oh and, if I did ovulate on CD 13 then my cycle has dropped AGAIN, which honestly doesn't surprise me because it's shortened every month since my MC! At first it was shortening dramatically each month and now just a few days.

FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh, the other thing I forgot to mention was my OPKs.
I took another one today after holding my pee for a few hours (basically the same as last night) and although it wasn't positive, it was still DARKER then yesterdays (also taken at night) um, wtf?
Tonights picture was taken at 15 minutes (not supposed to be interpreted after 10 minutes) but it basically stopped getting darker after 2 minutes...

First test is yesterdays and second is todays...

If i'm correct, shouldn't they be getting lighter?
 



Attached Files:







Nearly Positive OPK December_NEW.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 2









Nearly Positive OPK December 02_NEW.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda....I really thinking Implantation!! HOW AWESOME.... You may still get some lines on your opks...I have a book with all my opks last month--man m opks were full of lines all the way until I m/c'ed...Don't stress it over it girl--you know what your temps and cm/cp are--I say your eggo is preggo!!!

Ashley--went through that too--don't wanna bd but in your heart you feel like if you don't--you jeopardize your chances....Hope it all worked out for you!!

Jenn--thanks hun for the encouraging words--I guess a "woman" is just supposed to know when she's pg--and I don't feel it--I slept most of the freakin afternoon and into the night...I was so dang exhausted...other than that a few (and I mean a few--like 2 or 3) cramps--nothing out of the unusual there...

Tanya--prayers girl for a day with lightened-up m/s!

As for me--checked my cp and cm at 1:45 when woke up--cp was? (my hand was asleep lol...(I have bad carpal tunnel)--so I mainly checked my cm and it was thick/dry and white... I also found I have a bump where a bump shouldn't be...How do I put this without being gross...My woohoo has a bump (not on the inside--but the outside) I don't know...When I wipe it was hurting like I had a cut or something near the opening and when I felt--there was a bump--No I don't have some weird std--By now I would know....I will keep an eye on it and make sure it goes away.....But I don't know why I have it or why it's there now of all times...

I also got hpt pics for ya'll...
This was taken within the time limit *FRE brand*

This was taken same time as above test *top 2 are Answer brand/ bottom is FRE*

Taken 4 hours later when I was finally awake to look at it..LOL...FRE brand

AS you see--nadda...Nothing....quite discouraging if I'm farther in dpo than 5 or 6....Oh well..

Talk to you ladies later--need to get ready for work...
Luv Stephanie


----------



## AmandaBaby

Stephanie, looks like I just missed you again!!
I really hope this month is the lucky one, for all of us!
Still found myself squinting at your tests, looking for lines Stephanie.
What I hate about FRERs now is that I KNOW where the line should be so I imagine them there lol. I'm gonna still get some later in the week but i'm so skeptical that i'll be envisioning lines lol. Not gonna trust it unless it's definite (although, I say that now...... haha).
OH and I BD'd tonight, just in case, lets just say it was "unsuccessful" we just found after a while that it just wasn't working lol. OH is saying that he's starting to feel like a cow hahaha :( I feel so guilty! I need to find ways to "spice things up" but I get so exhausted :| 
Ashley, any positive OPKs? Hope everything is going well for you!
Tanya, hope your symptoms are keeping themselves at bay!
Jen, cannot wait for your ultrasound!! :D How exciting. How is pregnancy treating you now?

So, seeing as you've all experienced sore boobs. Is it your boobs or your nipples? Because my nipples are still feeling a bit sensitive...

xx


----------



## TandA08

Stephanie, don't lose hope it's still way early for an HPT! 

Amanda, things sure sound super positive for you! I am so crossing my fingers (well, for all 3 of you really!) And as far as the boob pain, mine wasn't ever in the nipples, it was the entire boob. But I've read a lot of women experience nipple pain!

Ashley, good to hear from ya. I had a "pregnancy dream" last night. Not sure if I should scare you with it or not... lol... but I'm gonna anyway. I dreamt that we finally met, you had just gotten your BFP, and you came to visit me, but the truck you were driving had a tire that was falling off. Like it was half way off and sideways!! And I was like "ummmm... your tire...." and you were just "oh I know, I need to go get it fixed, DH doesn't know what to do" ... so I made my DH fix it while you were there. So um.... check your tires, or maybe I should check mine??? :rofl: I'm not a crazy person, I SWEAR!

Jenn, hang in there girl! Those long hours must suck! But, just think of your first u/s coming up soon! Wooohooo can't wait to see your pics!!

Love ya!!!


----------



## TandA08

The nausea has definitely increased over the last couple days, but I'm hanging in there. Right now I'm sipping apple juice, yesterday I ate carrots while we were shopping, I was surprised at how well they helped!


----------



## waiting2012

So good to see that everyone is doing so good!! :winkwink:

Tanya--glad the carrots are helping--I hope it does ease up soon!!! Going to get bad before it gets better....LOL

Amanda--I just know you have a :bfp: coming soon!!!

Ashley--how are you today????

Jenn--get plenty of rest hun! 

As for me--just checked my cp and it is a bit higher and my cm is def creamy right now--not wet just creamy...I wish I could shake this "blue" feeling...Probably AF gearing up for a big one...I know it's early yet but I really do think its not going to happen this month for us, and that is ok..I gave it a good try!

Won't know when I'll be on at lunch as I have to run and pay a bill during lunch...

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

I have been trying 'not' to tweek my pics, but I thought I would this one and I'm not sure if there is something there or not...What do ya'll think?




Yeah, I know it's way early, but just wondering if I'm starting to pick something up or if its just because the top two are Answer brand and the bottom is a fre?:shrug:

I put little dashes where I think something is supposed to be, but when I enlarge my screen I think something is too the left of the dashes...Heck, I don't know if that is where the line supposed to be or not....Probably going crazy...


----------



## waiting2012

Got to go back from my am break...Talk to ya'll later...

Love ya'll bunches!


----------



## TandA08

Actually, I think I do see a line there too!!!! In the bottom pic.


----------



## Affyash

Tanya - LOL!!! Had a good laugh reading that! I don't think you're crazy - being prego makes you have all kinds of vivid dreams! I can only hope that you're dream is actually a vision of the future (minus the tire Ha!) and that I will get a BFP and I will come visit you and your hubby! And then he can fix my tire...
Hahahahahahaha! Sorry to hear about the nausea. One thing that did help me when I was feeling queasy with Q was candied ginger. It's like fresh ginger with some sort of sugary coating. It's awesome! If it gets worse, try it, ginger's supposed to help!
Jenn - hope you're feeling good today! I bet you're so excited to get your u/s! Cause I know I am! Good luck with your crappy schedule this week - you'll get lots of rest for Xmas though I hope!
Amanda - ooooooooo!!!! I've heard that sometimes you can get a positive OPK when you're prego! So, unless you're Oing late and with very few O symptoms, I'm thinking your eggo IS preggo!!! Good luck and def keep us posted!
Steph - I'm sorry hun, I can't really see anything on your tests today. I do see a little something on the bottom tweeked one though. I bet that it's just too early still. You're like 6 dpo right? Keep your chin up and think positively! You're VERY fertile after an early m/c (sorry :hugs:) so its definitely possible!
I'm still not Oing that I know of (pretty dry, very little cramps, neg OPK) but I know it's coming. My OPK was def darker yesterday than it has been, so any day now. And I bd'd last night even though I had a horrible headache and it was pretty good! :) That's 3 days in a row now, so I'm confident we'll catch it when it comes! Love and hugs to you all! Oh and by the way, I sent my cards out this morning (Amanda - I'll get yours out today or tomorrow) so let me know if you don't get them soon!


----------



## Affyash

Oh and Stephanie - about the bump on your whoo whoo (I think it was you!) sometimes I will get a bump on my inner labia and upon doing research, I concluded it's a clogged oil duct of some sort. I've only had it twice (once when I was about 2 months prego and once just a couple weeks ago and it's now clearing up). Keep an eye on it. Hopefully within a couple weeks it will be gone. Mine start out really sore (almost like a huge pimple...I know, gross!) and then slowly get itchy and then slowly fade away and don't hurt or itch. 

I do keep meaning to ask you guys about another "bump" I have and I can't seem to find much info on the internet. I do have an appt with the doctor on 1/3 so I'll ask then, but...I have a small (no bigger than a tip of a pen) hard, bump or two on each side of my inner vaginal canal (like way up next to my cervix). I thought at first it was nothing but since they've been there for about a month or two (I only noticed cause I check my cp often). It's probably the same type of thing as above (a blocked duct or small cyst) but it's kind of worrisome. They're not getting bigger or anything. Just weird that they're there.

Anyway, I'll check back in soon! Just wanted to add!


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, let's hope my dream was a precursor to your BFP, and nothing to do with the tire! I still can't get the vision of your tire out of my mind though, it was soooo unrealistic the way it was hanging there and you were still able to (and had been) driving on it! Waaaay to unrealistic, I can't even explain it in writing :rofl:

As for your bumps, I haven't a clue - but definitely ask your Dr at your appt.

One of the preggie pop flavors is ginger and it was nasty I had to throw it out! But yesterday and today I am chowin down on carrots.


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya--thanks for looking...I really don't know what to make of it...Maybe it is the start of something...

Ashley--Its ok that you don't see anything...At the least I'm 5 or 6 dpo..I wasn't even going to post tweeked pics but when I did tweek it on it my phone--I thought I was seeing something and wanted to get ya'lls opinions on it...And thanks for the heads up on the bump...Seems like that is what it is...It doesn't hurt as bad when I wipe right now--so probably what it is exactly..Wish I could give you the same heads up about the one you have...:blush: but I don't think I have ever had one there before...

And that is some dream Tanya! I forgot to mention it earlier... How great is that! **Dreaming of Ashley's :bfp:!!** I hope that part of it comes true!!!

Well, its raining and I've got to get to Decatur to pay my rental bill...I'll try and be back soon...

Love and hugs, Stephanie

PS....Carrots are high in betacarotene--so that may be why they are helping with the nausea--just glad you found something that works, Tanya!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, btw...I just thought I would mention...I blew my screen to magnify it 400%--Man that really enlarges things...LOL...and I think the line is to the left of the orange blobby dashes...I didn't enlarge my screen to that earlier and just thought I would see...I can see a line but it's probably just where the line is supposed to be on the FRE tests...Not a big deal...I was just wondering...Sooo...don't worry about it ladies...We will just see what tomorrow's brings....

here's what I think I see...I put blue dashes next to it...BUT don't worry too much about looking for it...It is still early!!!


----------



## TandA08

Whoa Steph that is really wierd. When you posted the first tweaked pics I saw the line at the orange dashes. But now you added blue dashes and I see a line there too plus the one at the orange dashes still. Maybe I'm just having serious line eye wanting you to get a sticky BFP so bad!

Well, here's my tally of what I've eaten today (and my tummy is STILL growling like I'm hungry):
Breakfast - bowl of cereal
1st Snack - Banana
2nd Snack - Carrots (like 2 handfuls of the baby carrots)
Lunch - cottage cheese (maybe about a cup), some celery, and a few chips and guacamole.

And, yes, I said I'm still hungry...... It's not even noon yet! I brought half a peanut butter and jelly sandwich, a large apple, and more carrots for my snacks this afternoon...


----------



## TandA08

OMG! I completely forgot to share with you ladies!!! The other night (I think it was Saturday night) DH got up to get some dessert and asked if I wanted anything. Well, I wasn't feeling too great since dinner, but wondered if more food would help. So I thought and thought about what to have. Here's what I asked for: a scoop of vanilla ice cream, a small spoonful of peanut butter, and a banana! I thought DH was gonna pee his pants, he said "Oh gawd they are starting already!"


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya...that does sound pretty good **The icecream, pb and banana.**All it needs is some hot fudge on top!

Girl...You eat like a bird...:rofl:....I guess I would too if I was nauseas all the time:rofl:...I just had a soft taco and 2 taco lites....**They aren't lite at all...** :rofl:...

Yeah, about the lines--that's why I posted it with the blue dashes too...The orange dashes-the top of that line kind of curves to the right--so I figured it wasn't where the line is supposed to be--then I noticed that there is a more straight line to the left and thought--maybe that is where the line is on the FRE?--:rofl:...Look away girl! The line search will drive you mad!!! :rofl:!!! I think I really just want to see something--anything even though I know it's probably too early and then there is this nagging part of me that says I'm farther than 5 or 6 dpo and something should up by now and it's not...I don't know anymore...Like I said--just have to wait for the next am's test...


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Had to edit cause I posted the wrong pic...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

waiting2012 said:


> View attachment 313999
> 
> 
> View attachment 314000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Had to edit cause I posted the wrong pic...:rofl:

Seriously, been looking at these tooooo long...:rofl:.... The top one is from this am...
The second test on second pic--could be an evap--but I didn't take the test apart and didn't notice it before I enlarged it....LOL...:rofl:...I think I see "something" on the first one--but again WTH knows....:rofl:...


----------



## TandA08

K, the 2nd pic in the 2nd test looks like where the line should be, and I see a faint something too :rofl: we are going line eyed!

And so funny that you tell me I eat like a bird, I have been told that since I was a toddler!!!!!! But this time around, it is strictly because of the nausea, they say to eat smaller portions more frequently, so that's all I'm tryin to do, otherwise I'd be piggin out like normal!


----------



## waiting2012

That is too funny...Shall we call you "birdy"? :rofl:... Yeah, I heard that too... I ate way to much today...UGH...I was sooo nauseas this afternoon when I got off--and bloated feeling...UGH...shouldn't have ate such a big lunch and then one of my bosses--it's her birthday and one of her "baby"s mom's made her chocolate cake with chocolate icing--she handed me a big hunk of it...LOL...No plate or fork--just said here you go...:rofl:...I ate it--it was good...But man I had no where to put it...:rofl:...

I'm not sure too if what I saw earlier when I wiped was IB or the bump....I wiped and there was 2 tiny dots of red on the tp--wiped again and a little brown dot...I also have 2 very small spots on my underwear that are brown--and don't know if they were they earlier **as in previous AF spotting,etc...WAY TMI...But I usually soak them in pretreatment to remove any "stains" and wash them with some peroxide too...** Super gassy and I felt some cramps--across the front this afternoon but not sure if they weren't from me sitting in one of the kiddie chairs with my knees up to my chin..:rofl:...As I sit here in the bathroom once again--felt a little poking sensation on the right side towards the front...Hmmm...Heck I don't know...:shrug: All I do know is I nearly threw up on myself has I was driving home from the store this evening...I had to throw my gum out the window because I thought it was making me more nauseas...:shrug: boobs were a little sore earlier but only when I touched them...I had leaned over one of the kids and my boob hit the shelf--hurt just a little...Who knows on that one..Pretty bad when your granny boobs get squished by a shelf with toys on it...:rofl:...

Well, I'm going to get off here and make sure the supper I bought gets heated up good...Adrian isn't feeling good--thank God they are out for Xmas Vacation!

Luv Ya, Stephanie:kiss:


----------



## calebsmom06

OK you all, here is my post for the night...if I'm not too tired later i will try to get on again. Amanda it is sounding like you will be getting that bfp I can't wait to see your results Friday 

Stephanie...your test plays tricks on my eyes so i want to say yes I see something but I cant be 100% sure:-\ I am hoping this is it for you. . If you look in previous posts you can see where my line was on my tests as I used frer also. You should be getting that dark bfp here soon.

Ashley...hoping you ovulate soon so we can all here your symptoms too 

Tanya...hope your m/s subsides soon:-\ so far I have been blessed without any. I had slight nausea once and medium nausea one morning at work but so far that is it. My face has started to break out but not sure which face washes are able to be used. I read that some are bad to use when pregnant so i have just been using soap and water which isn't doing much. Its not that noticeable but it is noticeable to me. I have gained a total of 5 pounds already which surprises me I don't eat a whole lot and with my boys I lost weight and didnt gain until I was in my 3rd month and even then I gained 27 pounds with my first and 30 pounds with my second, I'm scared I am going to end up blowing up with this one.....uh oh....once my schedule slows down again I am going to go back to walking each evening. I used to every evening but since the holiday schedule I haven't at all.


----------



## waiting2012

Not sure if it's gas or what...Feels like AF type cramps...I guess I know what's coming....They are right in the center of my uterus area...Oh well....Not a great sign...BUT hey...I just know Amanda and Ashley are going to get super duper results!!! 

Well...I've got to go find my daughter another pillow...She spilled her drink on her pillows...She also a temp of 101.4--so gave her some nyquil...Poor kid...

I'll try and be on in a bit to update if it's gas from my tacos or actual cramps...(Pretty sure it's af knocking..)

Thanks Jenn for looking...I'll have to look when I get a better connection...

Back in a bit...Luv Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

You are going to laugh so hard you will pee on yourselves...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

IT WAS GAS! 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I got up to tend to Adrian--and tooted....:rofl:....Yep the tacos got me and the enchiladas for supper--well, God bless the dh...

I am a bit crampy besides the gas--but the gas was the more painful of the cramps...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

by the way Jenn.... Girl...I can just feel it...They say when a woman is pg with a girl--the acne gets worse, etc..(it did for me...) Something about the old wives tale that says a "girl steals her mother's looks during pregnancy" or something like that....How cool...A girl...I bet thats what it is!!!


----------



## Affyash

Hey all! I'm on my phone so this will be quick! I'm in bed hips propped LOL! S-it sounds like you might be having ib!!!! So hope af doesn't come and your weird shadows turn into big bright pink proper bfps!!! Fx for you! T- or should I say birdy?! Small meals throughout your preg will help w heartburn esp later! Keep it up! Hope your ms goes away soon! A-how are you any more symptoms? Fx for you! I have a feeling this is it! J-no worries about the weight you're doing great! You'll be gorgeous regardless! I hope what s said is true and your little GIRL is just stealing your "beauty" right now! You just have the glow!! 
Kisses to all Ill check in tomorrow!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Bloody hell i've missed out on a lot hahaha.
I'm feeling a bit pissed off at the moment so I need to vent, then i'll reply properly, because at the moment i'm too agitated to focus hahaha.
Firstly, i've been playing around with my chart tonight (um, actually the past few nights haha) and when I would put in a post dated temp it would change my coverline/ovulation date, so... I played with something little and basically my chart has put in CD 13 (last monday) as my deff ovulation date. Basically this past week and a half, my CM has been all over the place, I'm honestly having issues telling what kind i'm having, whether is's EWCM, creamy, etc. And in all honestly (even though it's on my chart) I haven't really had CONSISTENT EWCM. Anyway, long story short, on CD 17 and 18 I had on my chart that I experienced some EWCM and that was the reason why FF wasn't sure of my O'v date (fertile CM after ovulation). I think I have been experiencing a TINY BIT (or at least what I thought was) among creamy CM on those days and so i've just put it in as EWCM when I truly think it should be just creamy because that's what has been consistent!
Anyway, I will admit, I'm rather liking my chart at the moment... 
My Ovulation Chart
I've also added a photo of tonights OPK..
It's a bit lighter then yesterdays but still pretty dark. Lets hope it's detecting pregnancy!!

Now to my vent. We all know the issues i'm having with OH's family (inparticular his brother, the brothers girlfriend and her sister..)
Well, OH's family wasn't going to come to our house for christmas (after they said they would) because OH's brother got back his his girlfriend and she was going to be at their house. So basically OH's mum/dad/family was choosing her over OH. Anyway! They are coming now but the girlfriends sister wrote on her FB status today, "Just because you don't like me doesn't mean you should take it out on my sister and her boyfriend. It doesn't hurt me at all it Just shows EVERYONE how much of a pathetic person you really are. (even though we already knew, it just proves it.)" ...
Um, firstly, I feel like i'm back in school, secondly, and I quote "(even though we already knew, it just proves it.)" ..... :\ I have no words lol.
So i've been dealing with her drama today and have kindly responded on my own status, "Don't you dare play the victim card!! I do not have to and will not put up with this crap. Quite honestly, its as simple as that!!" Which I think is kinda valid considering she's making me out to be the bad girl. I actually have reasons why I do not want to be around them.. BECAUSE IT HURTS! Not just because I bloody hate them, but because being around them (including OHs brother but I put up with him) pulls me back into my grief! It's like, the 3 of them are associated with my MC, that's just how it is now and I can't stand it, and then thinking about my MC doesn't just upset me because of the obvious but because I honestly feel traumatised by the events that took place because of the MC (invasive examinations, bloody huge needles in my arm in case I started haemorrhaging, etc etc) And I CAN'T DEAL WITH IT! So yeah, long story, I think my points are valid!

Well that's my vent, i'll get reading and replying now :)
 



Attached Files:







Nearly Positive OPK December 03_NEW.jpg
File size: 4.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AmandaBaby

So i've gotten a bit sidetracked googling and I came across these quotes, they are beautiful so I wanted to share them! ...

I'm copying this directly from the blog/website so I don't get anything wrong...


One paragraph from "Try Again" on page 44:
Try again?
Babies shouldn't be
an assignment gone wrong,
a redo ---
an erased mistake
painstakingly reworked.
They should effortlessly awake
beneath their mother's heart
in the sweet afterglow of love.
A little heart should quietly find it's rhythm
and thump out its promise of life
to come,
to stay.
We shouldn't have to "try."

And another paragraph from "Our Loss" on page 90:
Instead of being 
a fountain of life,
I have become a funeral pyre
on which two have been borne
into eternity.

And the one I'll probably never be able to read without crying because it describes me.

Moments
It was a moment
captured in the sunshine and laughter
of a little girl
and two puppies
tumbling across the lawn.
Unbidden
came the thought:
you should be here, too,
in the sunshine and laughter.

It was a moment
hidden deep in the night shadows
as I tucked a blanket 
under a chubby chin,
whispering lullabies to my baby.
Unbidden 
came the thought:
you should be here, too,
in the night shadows.

It was a moment
woven in the tapestry of my day.
I watched her face
as she discovered something new,
and I knew wonder again.
Unbidden
came the thought:
you should be here, too,
in the tapestry of my days.

It was a moment
encircled in the warmth of family.
I sat beside my love
and she played at my feet,
and all was as it should be.
Unbidden 
came the thought:
you should be here, too,
in the warmth of family.

These are the moments
marking the passing of time.
I am in the midst 
and whirl of life,
when suddenly I think of you.
Unbidden 
is this thought:
you should be here, too.

But you are in a better place,
and somehow;
I imagine you standing,
tiptoed and smiling,
peering through a pearly portal
between our world and yours.

You watch us
in this harried, hurried life,
and sometimes,
I think, I hear you whisper; 
"Oh, Mommy,
you should be Here, too."


----------



## AmandaBaby

https://smilesbymiles.xanga.com/757105064/giveaway-3/
THis is the website where I found these


----------



## AmandaBaby

https://www.makingthemomentscount.com/2011/11/28/why-miscarriage-isnt-simple/ 
I also found this.
Very insightful, and sad :(


----------



## waiting2012

I'm soo sorry for all the drama you are going through...People really do need to grow up don't they?? I wish they would! Prayers hun!! You just keep on doing what you are doing and say "F" it to the rest of the lot as you don't need the stress right now...

I think it's AWESOME that you have probably pinpointed your O' day!! So either I'm ahead by a day or two or behind by a day or two:thumbup:! 

The poems were beautiful! and that last one--you were right--brings tears to your eyes...."should've been"...Yep..."should've been"....

Going to post the am's hpt...Still not showing anything I think...I hope that my ticker is pretty close to actual O' date as I can't imagine 8 or 9 dpo and still nothing on them....

Lots of Luv, Stephanie:hugs::kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

Should be 6-7 dpo (depending on if O'ed tuesday or wednesday last week); as many as 8-10 dpo (if O'ed the weekend of the 10th/11th)...


----------



## waiting2012

going to get ready for work...will try to check back before I leave :winkwink:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Tanya - Really hope this nipple pain/sensitivity is a good sign. Sorry to hear about the increased nausea but glad to hear that the carrots worked! :D OH and I love the ice cream craving you had! Hahaha :D Is it silly of me to say that tonight and last night I completely was craving corn chips with dip and now the thought of it makes me wanna be sick?  Lets hope it's a good sign! Have you had any other cravings? :)

Stephanie - I'm pretty sure I can see a start of a line on your tweaked test! Really hope this is a sticky BFP in the making!! And don't worry about "possibly" not seeing a lines just yet, I lot of people get them around 12-14 DPO (if not later) I know that's easier said then done though because i'm the same, because I had a second line at 8 DPO, I expect to get one at that time all the time haha. 
How's your daughter going, still got a fever? Hope she's feeling better!
Stay positive about your cramping too, i've been having some weird cramps over the last few days, some in the middle, so maybe it's a good thing :)


Ashley - Sorry to hear about your lack of ovulation so far. Don't you just bloody love the way our bodies confuse us and drag things out! Really hope you ovulate soon!! Keep BDing though because sometimes you really can't pinpoint when it happens (look at me, I ovulated a week early and didn't even know until a week later haha..) 
Hahahahaha so I just came across your post about having your hips propped! How's that going for you?  Oh I love the things us women do to get pregnant!  

Jenn - Glad to hear you haven't had to much nausea. For the breakouts, maybe try using Cetaphil. It's supposed to be really good for pimples and doesn't have any"nasties" in it, other then that you could look in to some natural cleansers :) ..I was about to say that i'm testing on Saturday, not Friday but then I realised that my Saturday IS your Friday hahaha :D

As for me, I'm pretty sure i'm 8 DPO...
Symptoms:
Needing to pee like crazy, even woke up during the night to go.
Still weird cramps.
Incredibly nauseous, more so then normal.
And,
I think there's more but I can't remember :\
Baby brain? perhaps hahahaha


----------



## AmandaBaby

Stephanie, I'm so sure I can see a line on the very bottom test!!! OMG!!
I was skeptical at first, like I am whenever I think I see a line on a test, but I really truly think this could be the start of a BFP.
It looks pink to me! :D


----------



## waiting2012

You really know how to make a girl feel good!... :flower:

Your sx sound soooo good!!!!!! I can't wait for you to test on "our friday"! LOL...Your a day ahead of me! :rofl:...No matter what--you will always be one day ahead!!! 

You really see something on that bottom one? I thought I did--but I don't really "see" anything on the test itself--I am not taking it apart either--I don't want some nasty evap, etc on it because it makes it hard to compare other tests too...But if you see pink--I'll take that as a good sign...(I personally have never gotten a :bfp: using FRE, so I wouldn't know if it's pink or a shadow--I just figured it was a shadow...)...Going to get my clothes on right quick, I'll of course check back in before I head out the door if I don't run out of time!

Luv ya bunches!!
Stephanie:hugs:


----------



## AmandaBaby

I so hope we both get our BFPs (and Ashley!)
And yeah I do really think I see something, and i'm so sure it has a hint of pink to it! :D
I'm so lonely, wish you didn't have to work lol


----------



## waiting2012

Makes 2 of us!!! I have the daycare's Christmas program this evening at like 630pm--SO I don't get to come home after work...I get to hang out up at work...Yay me...I figure we'll probably be done by 9 or 10....I don't think I'm going to stay that long--my boss can kiss my hairy patoot if she thinks I'm going to stay to late afterwards...

The only plus is I can get good connection at work than I do here!

And I do so hope that we all get our :bfp:s...You guys deserve them more than I--but it's kind of fun though....I swear if I didn't have an hpt to pee on--I'd get me a twig from outside and tinkle on it...:rofl:...


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hahahahahahahahaha funny you should mention the twig to pee on.. I was talking to my mum tonight and said that I really just need to pee on something and I had thoughts of sticks, etc crossing my mind  Then I remembered my OPKs 

Sorry to hear you have to stay back late, just make sure it aint too late :D do you get paid extra for it? if not then thats annoying!


----------



## waiting2012

forgot to mention...Adrian feels like her fever broke... : )

Thanks for asking about her! : ) 

Not going to wake her up....Going to just let her sleep....


----------



## waiting2012

I'm not sure if we are getting paid anything like overtime for it or not--we ought to! But I can't remember if we did in the past or not...

And LOL! Only someone who wants to get pg would even consider peeing on a stick (from outside)!!!

Don't mean to run off so soon...But got to get to work....:cry: I will be back on at my breaktime (around 9:30 here or in other words about 3-3 1/2 more hours!) So if your still up for it--I'll be here!!! 

Many Hugs and Lots of Love!!:xmas9::xmas7::xmas12::xmas3::xmas6:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Glad to hear Adrian is feeling better :)
I'm about to head to bed but I will pop on in the morning before work :)


So, I was just wondering, is it crazy that i've already bought baby things? And a lot at that? In my defence some of it was bought/put on laybe when I found out I was pregnant...
I have an automatic bouncer, a swing, a bouncer, a play mat, baby bag, teethers, some clothes, etc :D
hahahaha.
Am I nuts?


----------



## TandA08

No, Amanda, you're not nuts at all! It's that mother instinct to start getting things ready! You just want to be prepared, that's all!

Morning All! I had to read like 4 pages to get caught up and now that I've spent all that time reading I have to run and do stuff at work real quick, but I'll be back soon and chime in some more!

I am feeling better this morning, and last night wasn't as bad either. I had my ice cream, banana and peanut butter again last night for dessert. It sure is yummy!!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh well.... She has 14 kiddos...Well 18 know because it's break time and 2 just came in plus the 2 I had in my class....She tried to give me some of hers and I was like well, "if that one doesn't listen he will be in Time out"....She then said--oh, never mind....Her loss not mine...They saddled me with 13 yesterday--and 2 of them were under the age of 2! I was so out of compliance it wasn't funny all so they could decorate for the big to-do today...It was so bad that my biter bit the same child twice! I told them! 

Anyhow...Got to digging for my computer cord and phone--I left them at home:dohh:...So now I get to drive home on my lunch break and get them...Yay...a trip I'd rather not use the gas for...LOL...I hope that since tomorrow is just another day--some of the parents will keep their kiddos home..Most of them are here because of the thing tonite...

How is everyone doing? I don't have but a few minutes...

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Glad to hear Adrian is feeling better :)
> I'm about to head to bed but I will pop on in the morning before work :)
> 
> 
> So, I was just wondering, is it crazy that i've already bought baby things? And a lot at that? In my defence some of it was bought/put on laybe when I found out I was pregnant...
> I have an automatic bouncer, a swing, a bouncer, a play mat, baby bag, teethers, some clothes, etc :D
> hahahaha.
> Am I nuts?

I agree with Tanya...that's not nuts at all! I think it's great! My bff bought baby stuff everytime she saw something on sale and put it up until she conceived her last time...:thumbup:


----------



## TandA08

You should see the closet in the baby's room. It's already got several outfits hanging up that my mom, DH's mum, and my grandma have already started buying. That's not to mention the 2 huge containers of baby clothes that I have up in the attic that my mom saved from my brothers and me.

So I take back the comment about feeling better this morning. The nausea kicked in again. I'm gonna eat my banana right now and see if that helps. I actually got tired of eating carrots yesterday, so I will probably stay away from them for the next day or so. I've been sipping my apple juice this morning, it sure tastes good...


----------



## Affyash

Good lord Stephanie you are up early!!! Amanda, I'm so so sorry you're having so much drama right now. Stephanie's right, you don't need the stress right now. And screw them if they don't understand what you're going through right now. Just because it's the holidays, doesn't mean you should be subjected to people that make you hurt. Take care of yourself and focus on what you need. I can relate to an extent - my family (and my dh's) made me feel really badly about my mc. My mother in law said that she didn't know it was a mc because it was so early. I was like really? Was it necessary to say that? I got a freakin' positive preg test (a digital too, which us poas-aholics know is very accurate) and then a negative. THAT is a MISCARRIAGE! Hang in there. Your poems are very precious and very moving. I got teary in the last one too. Your pain will never go away but will ease, I PROMISE! Oh and you are NOT crazy about buying baby stuff, any good mother does the same thing! We begin our nesting early...that's all!
Jenn - hope all is well in your neck of the woods!! And I forgot to mention that I think the salycilic acid (don't know how to spell that) is the bad one for pregnancy. Having said that, I used it the whole time - I didn't know! Benzoil peroxide (again how to spell!?) is OK to use. I agree with S though (or A?) try Cetaphil. It's gentle and effective!
Tanya - aw, shucks I was just going to say how awesome it was that you were feeling better! I'm sorry! I hope the banana helps!! Ginger ale? 7 up?
Stephanie - I don't know girl, I think I'm seeing a faint line starting up!!! So hope your day goes fast and the kids are well behaved so you can get home as early as possible. You need your rest, you could be growin' a little bean! What else? I know I'm missing something! I'll post more if I remember!!


----------



## Affyash

Oh yeah, Steph - so glad Adrian is feeling better. Hope she sleeps in for a long time and feel awesome when she wakes up!


----------



## TandA08

Hey Ashley, yeah I drink ginger ale at home. I was drinking A LOT of it earlier on, so I'm kinda tired of it, plus it makes me soooo bloated right now, I think it's the carbonation. I'm able to keep the nausea under control for the most part so long as I eat tiny little snacks (do I hear the "eats like a bird" reference again? :rofl:). I've discovered what to compare the nausea to, it's like car sickness, or motion sickness, if any of you have ever experienced those before.

I just went for my morning walk, it's sooo much warmer outside than it is in here at my desk! We are moving our company to a new building next month, and supposedly it will be slightly better climate controled than this one. (Of course, by the end of next month, the coldest part of the season is likely to be over!)


----------



## Affyash

Oh, I know. The Ginger ale does make you feel very bloated, which obviously doesn't help when you're already feeling bloated!! I definitely remember feeling woosey like car sickness but not full-blown I-can't-do-anything nausea. Good reference! And as weird as this sounds...I can't wait to feel that way again!!! 
I think I'm on the brink of Oing!! I feel some pangs and based on my calendar, I'm supposed to O on the 22nd. Oh please oh please oh pretty please!!
I feel you on the warmer outside than inside...my work's warehouse is exactly the same way. We had our Xmas party on Friday and I had to keep coming outside to warm up! We've had the exact opposite in my office, though, it's freakin' hot in here! Good thing they just reworked the air ducts so it will be more comfortable.
T - hope you feel better soon! Walking is soooooo good for you and your blood glucose levels! Keep it up!


----------



## TandA08

I am now eating my half a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Then lunchtime at 11 (if I can last that long).


----------



## TandA08

I can't wait until you do Ov so that we can impatiently wait the for the TTW to be over. I so hope that the 3 of you join Jenn and I!!!


----------



## waiting2012

If you say you think something forming--I hope so!!

Ashley--:sex::sex::sex:!!! Need I say more???? :rofl:....Can't wait for you to get into the 2WW with us!!!! 

Tanya--Nausea stay at bay vibes for ya hun....I can only imagine what it feels like to have it that bad! I had it but not like you are now! 

And speaking of heat...Someone turned the heat off here...This is Texas for God's sake!! The temp dropped from 39 a minute ago to 37....UGH...Trying to get my car to warm up so I can make the trip back home to get my computer cord and phone....

I'll be back in a bit!

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie:kiss:


----------



## TandA08

I'm leavin for lunch in like 20 minutes. Gonna take a quick little nap, and bring food back to snack on the rest of the day. Ugh, I wish I didn't have to work!


----------



## waiting2012

Makes 2 of us Tanya...Only 2 more days to go for me!! Yay...Then off for xmas...


----------



## TandA08

Ugh, I only get Monday off for Christmas (well, plus the weekend).

I didn't get my nap in at lunch. By the time I got home, I just wanted food. And by the time I was done eating it was time to get back to work. Dang that hour went by fast! But, I have carrots and celery with ranch dip for one snack later, and an apple for another snack!! numnumnum


----------



## calebsmom06

I came home on lunch right now, I'm soooo sleepy I wish I could just stay home the rest of the day:-\ I got a baked potato for lunch and asked for cheese and brocolli but instead they put cheese and bacon grrrrr I hate when resteraunts mess up! Just have to eat it no time to go back. Ashley I am glad you are finally about to o we can't wait for you all to join us can't wait till Friday for my day off I bought cookie cuters in Christmas shapes so my boys and I can make homeade cookies and decorate them. Other than that I plan to relax. That day away cause I work sat then off Sunday and back to work again Monday....can't we all just win the lottery


----------



## TandA08

Wouldn't that be nice Jenn! Or at least, just not have to work!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes i would love it! I am hoping to be able to switch to part time after the baby is born, I am getting tearyeyed thinking about my baby. I can't wait to hold him/her in my arms. I am so anxious to find out if i will have a lil girl or boy just one more week for my first u/s. I want to post it for gender guesses, they say boys and girls have different shapes to their heads, I am sure its just a myth but its fun to see guesses


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just about to leave for work but I wanted to say.. My temp went up again!! Went to 36.5 yesterday and 36.7 today!! :D Quite possibly could be turning triphasic :D really hope this is a good sign!! Feeling quite nauseous today as well. Fingers crossed. 

Well I will properly reply tonight xxx


----------



## calebsmom06

Yea Amanda I am so excited for you


----------



## Affyash

ha! I feel like I live parallel lives with all of you in different ways! I was JUST having the conversation about not wanting to have to work and hopefully will go part time if I ever get preggo again! I also told my husband to pick up a lotto ticket on the way home and he said he had one dollar in his wallet - a sign I tell you!!
Woooooohooooooo Amanda! I am SO excited for you! Thank God I have you and Stephanie to follow in this TWW cause if it was just me, I think I'd go bat S*&^ crazy!!!
I'm really worried that the fertility blend is delaying my ovulation. I usually have 35 day cycles so, I'm not quite at the O stage yet per my calendar, but I've been reading that for some women it can delay it. I'm having a tiny bit of EWCM but...TMI...it's probably not even EWCM but just left over man jam coming out! I swear, I better O by the 22nd or I'm going to be sooooo bummed!


----------



## TandA08

:rofl: Ashley!!!! Okay, do this test next time, if it's EWCM it will stretch much more than uhemmm his "stuff". :rofl:

Yaaay Amanda!! Sooo crossing my fingers for you!!!!

Well, the rumor mill here at work is officially turning now... I just had the first person approach me and ask if I was pregnant. And of course it just had to be the LAST person I would want to know! Oh, the same person last week that sent me an email saying "are you ok, I uh, saw something" I think I mentioned that in a post last week after it happened. Annnnnnd he tried to offer me advice!!! The LAST person in this world that I would take advice from, but I was curious what he was about to say. Get this, he actually said "buy lots of diapers" Can you Fing believe that!!! I have faaaaar more experience with babies than that!!! Now come on!! I've been changing dirty diapers since I was FOUR YEARS OLD! I think I have a pretty good idea what I'm up against!!!! Goood lord - some people are idiots. But... now... that he knows... the rest of the almost 300 employees here will know pretty damn quick......


----------



## Affyash

Oh great, what a jerk!!!! I so hope he doesn't tell the whole darn place, that's so a violation of privacy! I'm sorry Tanya, that's just not cool. It will be obvious pretty quickly, can't they just leave you alone and not make your business their business? I'm pissed for you!
Oh and I am not really getting "accurate" OPKs cause I've gotten in the habit of drinking a cup of hot green tea in the afternoons and so by the time I get home to test, my pee is soooooo diluted! I hope I'm making this up and the reason I haven't gotten a positive yet is because I haven't O'd yet (duh!) but I'm worried that I'm skewing the results cause of my tea habit! I sound like drug addict - my tea habit! hahahahahaha!


----------



## TandA08

Actually I heard that your urine for OPK doesn't really get diluted like it can for an early HPT. But I also don't know much about OPKs so who knows, lol.

As far as my work goes... this place is KNOWN for being a rumor mill. It seems to be what they do best. And in the 6 years that I've worked here, I have been the subject of far more than my fair share of them! I have lost many friends over it, because people just can't keep their mouths shut - about anything. Makes me that much happier that I am finally pregnant and have my ticket outta here in 7 months! So let the world know that I am pregnant - I don't care! :rofl:


----------



## Affyash

Well good for you then! While its still not cool that they do it, at least you get the last laugh in the end! I actually went on maternity leave really early (at like 4 months) with Q cause my drive was about 3 hours a day and then they tried to move me to El Segundo which would've been 4+ hours a day in the car. They refused to let me work from home or have like a 3-day, 4-day work week. Soooo, I went on leave, they paid my insurance while I was gone, then 3 months after I had Q I decided not to go back to work for them and I just gave them my letter of termination. I was a little guilty about how it all went down, but after years of abuse, they got what was coming to them! So hope it's not that bad for you but hopefully you'll get the leave and respect you deserve! You're makin' a baby for cryin' out loud!
That's awesome about the diluted OPKs I'll look it up! I would feel a lot better knowing that it wasn't affecting the results! I decided to skip the tea today so that I could pee good and strong tonight! LOL! Its so awesome I can be so candid on here without worrying that you guys think I'm crazy! THANKS!


----------



## waiting2012

I'm going to have to remember that one! :rofl:...

Tanya--so sorry that the fellow coworkers are working your last nerves! Just keep telling yourself just 7 months to go now!

Jenn--Sounds like this is going to be a busy weekend for you!!

Ashley--I say :sex: away!! Whether you have ewcm or not! I read somewhere that some women don't even get an abundant amount but still end up preggo!

Amanda--Congrats on the temps!! Sounds soooo good for you!!!

As for me--feeling a bit pooped out and we have this thing in like 20 or so minutes...UGH...I will be so happy when it's over!!! Feeling a bit nauseas myself since chewing my gum...I don't know why...I really don't feel anything else right now...

I should go and get something to eat but I will just wait...


----------



## waiting2012

I'm going to head back in...UGH....Counting down the minutes till this stupid thing is over!! Not feeling too hot right now....

Anyhoo...I did it again, so that is why I figure it's time to get off here and go in...I went to the pg test forum...:dohh: Why, oh why, do I do that??? Just makes me realize this cycle is probably a bust and that my hpts will not ever have an actual line on them to indicate a "bun" is in the oven...But I have to remember why I am here........

I am here because I want to see Amanda and Ashley get their BFPs!!! and I'm not in control, God is....

Well, going to go...Have to spit this crappy gum out before I throw up...UGH...

Love ya'll!
Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

THANK GOD it's over!!! The kids were cute and all but we really should have done it in the main church not the fellowship hall...I'm just so glad it is over!

Waiting to go back in and help clean up now...Yay...Didn't need my help setting up, but you can be sure I will get my butt chewed if I don't help clean up...:rofl:...


----------



## AmandaBaby

So I just got subway for lunch and luckily my cookies today are the gooey ones!!
If I am pregnant.. Is it okay that I just had ham? It was toasted if that changes things..
I'm feeling so "off" and nauseous today, getting a few wierd cramps and my tastebubs seem just a little but off. I hate fruit and that's all I felt like this morning and still now.! Ok, I don't hate fruit I just don't exactly go out of my way to eat it.. I was saying to a girl i work with earlier on that i wasnfeeling sick and she asked if i was pregnant or could i be.. Ahh. 

Tanya, sort to hear about the rumour mill at your work, did you confirm to him that you are? Lets hope he just keeps it to himself!! Silly people neednto mind their own business!!

Well I hope everyone is well?
Ill reply later properly later on :) x


----------



## Affyash

Amanda, awesome about the ooey gooey cookies! I'm so hopeful for you right now, I really want you to get that BFP!
Stephanie - sorry you've had such a loooooong night! Hope you get out of there soon and get some rest.
Have a good night to all of you lovely ladies! I'm going to go do my busness...wink!!! I'll check in a little later or tomorrow morning!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Alright just got home but need to be back up there at 730 am:( sooo Amanda glad your play went good and remember just like you tell everyone they are still n because not all people have this or that well some people (like me at 12dpo) dont get a positive hpt so do not give up hope:) You have alot of symptoms that say you could be.
Ashley-Hoping you get your positive really really soon. We will all be here supporting you:)
Amanda- I didnt know you couldnt eat ham when preg???? Should I know something cause I do eat it sometimes:/ But my favorite at subway is toasted turkey with bacon on wheat.....mmmmmm making me hungry lol. Just a couple more days until your testing..yay:)
Tanya- sorry about your work but yep it does not matter what people think, you are there for the paycheck not the friends so screw them. They need to grow up and learn that there is more to life than drama! 
Ohh and ashely thats crazy that we were all talking/thinking the same thing about work and lottery lol....the odds


----------



## AmandaBaby

jabkbvilhf;iohgo[anvasjp[gjosdnvmxbnjksghaosihfncl;ksdjnbgkjasfhgaoi[sb!!!!!! :|
I just bought a 3 pack of FRERs and i'm waiting to test!
I just did an OPK about 45 minutes ago and I already need to pee again but i'm holding on as long as I can. Going to test at 6.30pm (in 30 minutes!) 
I cannot wait!!!! I'm 9 DPO today so fingers crossed it'll be positive!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

So I tested and BFN! :(
I know it's still early but how disappointing! 
I've attached pictures.
The first is the original pictures and the second and third are tweaked.
I feel like maybe I see something but I think that it's just the indent line like last time :(
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2011-12-21 at 6.55.39 PM.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 5









Screen shot 2011-12-21 at 6.50.29 PM.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 4









Screen shot 2011-12-21 at 6.51.29 PM.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## waiting2012

These are the tests for today...The inverted one has yesterday's and todays...


Amanda--I see a shadow on your first pic! I so hope it becomes a BFP for you!!! Your sx sound soo good!!!

As for me...Feeling a little crampy today...More so since being up and moving around..Probably AF on her way...Oh, well..

I'll catch up on the posts if I can--Only have a few minutes..

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Ashley--I hope you had a good :sex: time!! LOL...Gotto make it fun!!! :winkwink:

Amanda--Don't dispair about the test, like I said--I see something! probably just to early and it wasn't FMU...

Jenn--I think you were talking about me, but you put Amanda's name--I hope to see something soon, but feeling a little discouraged about this cycle...Boobs don't really "hurt" like they did in the past pg/mc and my cm is more thick and creamy than anything else..The only thing consistant is nausea in the evening, and my cp is still the same--mid/high and closed...The light cramps are new today...

Tanya--hope the m/s is staying at bay and your co-workers keep to themselves today!

Got to go back!

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Amanda and Jenn, as far as eating ham: What I was told by the Dr is lunchmeat or deli meat (like what is used at subway for example) can contain listeria (or something like that) which is a bacteria that normally our bodies can fight off, but pregnant women are more susceptible to it because our immune system is weakened during pregnancy. So, lunchmeat and deli meats should be "heated to steaming" first. Same goes for hot dogs. But, ham in itself, like a ham steak (as opposed to a deli sliced ham) is fine. All meats should be thoroughly cooked, no rare or undercooked meats.


----------



## TandA08

I have only mild nausea right now. But overall, it has been doing better. I think the eating smaller meals more frequently is helping. I still have my preggie pops, but they just haven't been very appetizing - just great cause I bought 2 whole boxes of them last week when I ran out of the first box.

As for my work, and maternity leave and all that fun stuff... Well I have to tell everyone that I am coming back, otherwise I can't collect pay for maternity leave. But then at the end of my leave, I just say "oh sorry, I'm not coming back." I hate the thought of doing it that way, and there is a small chance that I'll actually come back and on my first day back, just give my 2 weeks notice. But we'll see, I probably won't decide that until after the baby is here. I think it will all depend on whether I can leave my baby! :haha:


----------



## Affyash

Amanda and Steph - I usually do have line eye but I SWEAR I see something on both of your tests!!!!??? Are you guys pregs???? I think so! Please please keep testing and posting, I really think this is it!
Tanya - I'm glad the small meals are working. About your work...that's exactly what I did. I didn't feel 100% great about it, but like I said, they abused me for years and then wouldn't work with me once I did get pregnant. In fact, they were in the process of laying people off at the time and one of my bosses said to me "well, we can't touch you now that you're pregnant..." bitch!
Anyway, I'm pretty bummed right now. We decided to take a break last night since it had been 4 days in a row and I didn't want to burn us out for when I actually do O. Well, wouldn't you know it, I woke up this morning with EWCM and tried to get my groove on only to have my DH deny me! It's so depressing when he does that! I almost feel like he is purposely sabotaging our efforts! Am I reading too much into it? I just now feel like we're going to miss it (which is totally stupid since we can BD tonight and tomorrow and so forth). Plus I haven't even gotten my +OPK yet. Sigh. Why do I feel so defeated already and I haven't even O'd yet!!!!?????
I'll check back in later, hope you all have a wonderful day! Oh and I mailed out all your cards except Amandas (I'll do it soon I promise!!!) Hope you get them soon!


----------



## Affyash

Oh and since I do photo retouching for a living ha! here are my attempts at tweeks. Do you see the lines were I marked the pink dots? I doooooooooo!
 



Attached Files:







122111055505.jpeg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6









Screen shot 2011-12-21 at 6.55.jpeg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TandA08

Well, it sounds like they got what they deserved then! Glad it worked out for you. As far as your EWCM if you O today, it would still be ok that you didn't BD last night since you did the night before. Just try to DTD again tonight. Fingers crossed for you!

I'm gonna go for my morning walk. But I think it might be cold out there.... ugh... be back soon.

:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

I was wrong, it is sooooo nice outside. Definitely cool in the shade, but the sun feels so good! Warmer out there than at my desk!


----------



## Affyash

Yes, it's def a nice day out there! I hate how it's freakin' cold in the mornings and mostly hot in the afternoons...can we say layers!? Sucks its warmer outside than at your desk. Hope you brought a coat!


----------



## waiting2012

We are having an impromptu christmas staff lunch...LOL remember what I said about my boss???? :rofl:....

Thanks for tweeking those tests Ashley! I can't see much with the sun blaring on my screen but I will def look when I get inside with the computer...!! 

Also, been there with the dh! Such a jerk sometimes! I swear, men!:dohh: They just don't get it do they??? My dh did that to me to a few times...:growlmad: Like Tanya said--you'll be ok with the 4 days prior, just be sure to bd tonite and if he still denies you--put some barry white on and something slinky...:blush:...If all else fails be sure to get busy tomorrow for sure!!!

Gotto run, I'll be back soon though!!!

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## Affyash

Holy crap in my pants!!!! Total TMI I'm so sorry but I have NEVER had this much EWCM! It was on my underwear! I'm usually a pretty good producer of EWCM on my own and with these supplements I might be in over my head! I don't care what the hubby says, he's getting his bones jumped tonight! Hahahahaha! FX for Amanda, Steph and meeeeeeee!!!


----------



## waiting2012

LOL Ashley!! I tell you what them supplements really do something to the ole' body!!! LOL!! I had EWCM like that on the 11th! But didn't bd on the 11th or the 12th...But hit it twice on the 13th...:rofl:....

If I remember right (as I don't have my phone on me--LOL--I keep my phone by the bed and will put in the times that we bd right after we do it--the dh is used to it now...:rofl:) We had :sex: on 12/8, 12/9, 12/13, 12/14, 12/15 into the 16th:blush::haha:....

OH, crap, I need to look at your tweek! I almost forgot...LOL...I went to the store and got mixes for supreme potatoes, mac and cheese and croussaints to go with the ham that is already heated up...I feel SOOOO nauseas right now! Got some OJ...so going to sip on it...If I'm early preggers--it will make me sicker than a dog...:rofl:....I have never tolerated OJ with the two full term pregnancies!

Ok, going to go look!!

Luv and Hugs, Steph


----------



## TandA08

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Ashley!!! Give him a drink (like a beer or somethin) and then do what Steph said - put something slinky on!!!! He wouldn't be able to deny you then!!!!


----------



## Affyash

:) I'm so excited to finally be seeing some fertile CM! I was worried that the supplements might really screw me up cause I was reading horror stories for some women. I think I'm one of the lucky ones though! Weird thing is, my mom and step dad are coming tonight for the holiday and we're going to have to BD while they're here. AWKWARD! But whatever...they want another grandchild they'r just going to have to deal with it! Hopefully we're quiet enough that they won't know!
S - I seriously see a line on your test, so I really hope you can prove me right! Drink that OJ and get seriously sick...OK I don't hope you get seriously sick but you know what I mean! Keep us posted!


----------



## waiting2012

Lost my dang post..


----------



## waiting2012

Fixed the mashed potatoes, mac and cheese, got the bread out...fixed me a plate, popped the top on my OJ (Yeah, I hope it makes me sick too!!)...Ran and got my charger......Peed once more--wth?? I didn't have anything to drink since I last peed!

Ok...Tanya is right--Drunk Sex+something slinky+family visiting=PREGNANT!!

I always get very aroused for some reason when someone is over staying the night or we are at someone else's house...LOL...Does that make me a freak!!!:shrug::blush::haha:


----------



## waiting2012

What? DID I leave ya'll speechless???? :rofl:


----------



## TandA08

:rofl:
Sorry, I was busy scarfing down the pizza they just served us for lunch. Apparently that is our "Holiday Party" - they have pizza delivered and serve pizza and sodas - a HOLIDAY PARTY! Woohoo now, let's not break the bank!

Yup - alcohol and something slinky - always does the trick!


----------



## waiting2012

MMMMMM.... P I Z Z A!!!:haha:


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, the shortest post for me to post!!! :rofl:....As I stuff mac and cheese, mashed potatoes and another roll in my mouth....:rofl:


----------



## TandA08

I'M STILL HUNGRY! But they are rationing the pizza portions! After everyone has been served maybe I can go back for seconds. But do I really need a 3rd piece of pizza!!! Holy crap I'm a pig! But if I don't eat I get nauseous....


----------



## waiting2012

I feel like this :rofl: but only because I'm so dang stuffed I can't get up off the floor!


----------



## TandA08

I'll trade ya Steph. I'd much rather have mac and cheese right now!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Now Tanya, Do this.... Stand on your chair. Get everyone's attention. Then yell, "THERE IS A HUNGRY, HORMONAL, PREGNANT WOMAN HERE WHO NEEDS EXTRA PIZZA! IF SHE DOESN'T GET IT--YOU WILL FIND VOMIT ON YOUR WORK STATION AS THE ONLY THING TO HELP IS EXTRA SLICES OF PIZZA!!!"


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> I'll trade ya Steph. I'd much rather have mac and cheese right now!!!!

Sorry, I ate the last of it! :rofl:....:haha:


----------



## waiting2012

oh...oh...oh... My eyes are bigger than my stomach...I ate 2 helpings of mac and cheese, downed 24 oz of OJ...and a helping and a half of mashed taters....Oh....:rofl:...Ok, rolling but NOT laughing (to hard)....LOL


----------



## TandA08

LMAO!!!! I'd love to scream that!
:rofl:
and hey, more and more people are aware of me being pregnant, so why not!?


----------



## waiting2012

DO IT, DO IT, DO IT!!! LOL...IT is a party right???? Why not!! :haha:


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, by the way...I got your card Tanya! Thank you so much!!! Ya'll should hopefully get mine by Christmas, depending on how long snail mail takes! LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Alright, now that I'm a stuffed piglet...they are letting me go home early...As in right now...LOL...seems because of last night I have loads of overtime! tomorrow I'm doing the naproom so I'll have lots of uninterrupted computer time....Not sure what kind of connection I'll get at home, but we will see... :winkwink:....

Luv stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Numnumnum I just got seconds! It's like this is the best damn pizza I've ever eaten!

Lucky you Steph for getting to go home! :hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Hahahahaha! You guys are funny! Sorry, I went to lunch with one of the VPs of my company. "New hire" lunch even though I was contracting here for over a year and a half before I got hired! Oh well, it was nice and I got a free lunch! 
S - no that doesn't make you a freak, it makes you just like everyone else. I secretly get more turned on when there's the possibility of being caught! Hope that happens tonight!
So, I'm def Oing or about to, I'm starting to get crampy. I wonder if I'll get my +OPK tonight or if I somehow missed it over the past few days. Still not sure about the diluted urine and OPKs. Soooo, we'll see how I feel tomorrow, but I may count this as O day. Oh and I'm not sure how to feel about this: remember how I said that DH didn't want to BD this morning? Well, come to find out it's because he masturbated in the shower this morning. Sorry, if that's embarrassing to him, hope he never finds out I told you! Sooo, anyway, I've asked him not to do this during O week and apparently since I rolled over this morning he took it as me not wanting to, so he did it himself. I feel better that it was just that and not that he didn't love me anymore. But still. Should I be mad? Or just laugh?
K, I'll check back in later! Love and hugs and kisses!
Oh and P.S. T - I'd love to hear that you actually stood up and threatened puke from a starving pregnant woman! Ha!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just quickly stooping in before work.. Sorry I didn't reply last night, I started to feel so unwell as the night went on, I could barely even brush my teeth! Still feeling sick this morning. 

Well it seems as though my high temps must have been a fluke coz this mornings dropped to 36.5 which is .3 lower then yesterday.. Still way above my coverline but id say af is on her way

:(


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl:....

Ashley, your dh and mine should get together!!! My dh did that to me to this cycle!!! LOL....I was so pissed off I withheld from him an entire day...He asked why I was so pissed and I told him that its hard to get pg when he lets his "men" going flying where ever! :rofl:....

Tanya--sounds like you had a good lunch! LOL...

Man, sitting here on the pot--:rofl: like ya'll care lol...and it sure is "itchy" down yonder...Hmmm... I keep thinking I've read somewhere that women get "it" when they are pg...Hmmm...

Haven't checked my cp this afternoon, but if ya'll give me a minute--I'll let you know how it is...

Luv Ya!


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda--don't dispair! as long as it's above the coverline--you are still good!!!

Keep those "Happy Thoughts"!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, I went by CVS...They sell Preseed! I couldn't believe it! I nearly crapped all over myself! :rofl:...I've been looking for a safe lube since the dh says I'm always "dry" and I found one!! It's like 23.00 but heck, better than getting it online...


----------



## Affyash

Aw Amanda! That makes me so sad! But Stephanie's right, don't despair yet. It's still high. Everything sounds so promising. Don't give up! And even if the very very worst is true and AF comes, we will alllllll be here for you! Hugs and Love!
Stephanie, our men should totally get together! He did this to me a couple cycles ago like the day before O (again!) and I almost killed him. I mean geez, it's been one day are you that hard up (no pun intended!) that you can't wait til tonight! Gah! 
And preseed's pretty awesome albeit wet! DH keeps telling me that we don't need it...but I sneak some in anyway!


----------



## TandA08

Ashley, I'd have to say it's probably relief to know that he denied you because of that instead of for any other reason. But still understandable to be upset, and good for you to tell him not to do that during your fertile time!

I think I ate too much! I'm stuffed and now my barely baby bump looks huuuuge! Oh and by the way, I am waaay too quiet of a person to stand on my desk and bring attention to me like that :rofl: but it sure would have been funny!!!!

Amanda, sorry to hear you've been feeling so sick, I hope you feel better soon! And don't lose hope until AF arrives. I think I shared a saying with you ladies last month, but I'll repeat it again, because sometimes, it can not be reminded enough: "Pregnant until proven otherwise!" :haha:


----------



## waiting2012

CP is high (higher than midway) and cm is dry but white/creamy (not a lot of it either) and yep...It is a bit on the umm..itchy side...:blush:

So....Now that we've discussed our men's ejaculation problems (ie..them doing it without US) and my woohoo...

My hip is achey, I had those light cramps this am..Ate till I could bust a gut, and sleepy now... I had some pelvic stretching type pain last night and my temp right now is... 98.9 ( I know it's higher in the afternoon than the morning, but since taking the supplements--my temp started out at 96.+; during O' time it was up to 97.+) and my nose is stuffy to runny to stuffy...(that could be allergies)

Amanda--I really don't want you to stress! I'm the only one allowed to do that!:thumbup: Remember!! I'm here for you guys! (If I end up with a :bfp: it's a miracle...)

Ashley--so glad I'm not alone in the "getting caught" arousal...LOL...I've had sex at a park before (WAY TMI) but that was in my much younger years--and man that was the best...:rofl:...Ok, I'm a perve...You know my secret now! And it was at night so no one was around...LOL

Jenn--Hope all is ok, hun!!

Tanya--I am waiting for the day you make a "vomit from the PG lady" announcement..And to reply to your maternity leave dilemma--I can't get over that they will not pay if you don't come back...I guess it's a wait and see then? You may not want to go back...Personally speaking, I was able to be a stay at home mom with both my kids in the first 6 months of their lives and when I did go back to work--I worked evenings or nights...


----------



## TandA08

I have absolutely no intentions of coming back to work. The plan for me and hubby is that I will be a stay at home mom. But, the company does not pay for maternity leave, it comes from state disability which we pay into as a working resident of CA. But, if I resign from my job before maternity leave, then I can not collect for maternity leave. So, I have to go on maternity leave with the impression that I plan on returning to work. Then at the end of my maternity leave, I just say, sorry, not coming back. Now, unfortunately, while on leave, I will only get paid about 60% of my regular income for I think only up to 6 weeks, but hey, better than resigning and not getting paid anything! The only reason I'd come back to put in a 2 weeks notice would be for my own conscience.


----------



## waiting2012

Man, Tanya...That kind of sucks! I guess either way--I would just wait till the last day of the maternity leave and call them tell you are sorry but you won't be coming back after all...Then you don't have to worry about finding child care for that time period of your resignation...And when you do decide to feel "guilty" about not putting notice in--just look at your sweet baby and realize that those "a-holes" weren't worth more than that baby!


----------



## TandA08

Thanks Steph! It's so true that my baby will be far more precious than this place! However, if I do come back to work for those 2 weeks, my mom will come stay with me, so I'll have an automatic babysitter. But still, it will all come down to whether I can even leave my baby for 8hrs a day!!! - Not likely! LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Well, sounds good either way! I wish my mom could stay for that long! But my parents don't do much traveling with my dad's health being what it is..He has bad seizures and they think he's been having diabetic strokes in relationship to his exposure to Agent Orange when he was in Vietnam...I would love though for them to see one more grandbaby be born before his health deteriorates anymore..

Well, going to "chill-ax" a bit, maybe try a quick nap..I don't go in tomorrow until 9:30! but I'll be up at 5 probably...LOL

Talk to ya'll later!

Luv and hugs, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Yup, and I'm off to the ranch! And then we are doing Christmas with DHs parents tonight since they will be leaving to go to Colorado for Christmas with their other son, his wife, and 2 kids.

Night all!
:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya: Hope your "early" Christmas with the family is great! 

Don't know how long my connection will stay good tonite...But I sent the dh for chicken when he went to feed Adrian's heifer..Going to surf the net a bit...But I will check back in soon!

:kiss:


----------



## AmandaBaby

So I'm pretty sure af is going to arrive in 2 days which makes this a 25 day cycle with a 12 day LP. Um? WTH :( each month its getting shorter I feel like its just going to disappear, I see a load road of infertility ahead for us if it keeps up like this. Surely ita not normal? Or is it? I don't know :( made an appointment with my doctor fot 5th Jan to see what's going on!! Promise I'll try to reply tonight. Hope you are all well? Xx


----------



## waiting2012

Well...I know its been a few hours, and I've played with the others and tweeking but wasn't seeing anything more than what I had early in those days that I took the others...Well, after playing with this am's...LOL...this what I got...I'm sure they would be considered evaps, etc...But I thought I would share them anyways...


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> So I'm pretty sure af is going to arrive in 2 days which makes this a 25 day cycle with a 12 day LP. Um? WTH :( each month its getting shorter I feel like its just going to disappear, I see a load road of infertility ahead for us if it keeps up like this. Surely ita not normal? Or is it? I don't know :( made an appointment with my doctor fot 5th Jan to see what's going on!! Promise I'll try to reply tonight. Hope you are all well? Xx

What makes you sure AF is coming, Amanda? All your sx are very pg related! I understand the feeling down--I've been feeling that way too...It can be very depressing when you feel a cramp, etc...I just know that you are going to see your :bfp: and hopefully your January appointment is a prenatal appt! Keeping my FX'ed for it!!!

Many Hugs Hun!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Well its awefully quiet...I guess I'll head onto bed...The dh is threatening me with :sex: lol...Maybe I ought to...What can it hurt??? LOL...:rofl:...

Feeling my supper come back up and for some reason I'm burping OJ.....Hmmm...Can't wait to test in the am!!

(If ya'll want a good laugh--check out my post on the previous page...I was bored...:rofl:)


----------



## Affyash

Aw Amanda hun why? I hope that's not the case! Maybe you have a bean in there! I thought you were 8 to 9 dpo am I totally wrong? There's still time don't despair yet! That goes for you too Steph! I see a line in all three of your pics without even blowing them up!!! So hope it's not an evap! I frickin hate hpts!!!
I just bd'd teeheehee! I got my hips in the air! And I got an allllllmost +opk tonight I'll post it tomorrow since I left my laptop at work! And then I have Friday off and I get to get a 30 min facial, 30 min massage and a hair cut and style courtesy of my dh for our anniv! Ok just slap me I'm sounding giddy! I guess good sex can do that to you! Hahahahahaha!
Jenn and Tanya hope you ladies are doing well tonight and are resting comfortably! Love and hugs to all!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Well I seem to have missed out on a fair bit so here's my attempt at replying!!

Jenn, what Tanya said about the ham. Haha. Hope your well?

Tanya, glad to hear that the smaller meals are helping your nausea!! And that's fine about saying that you plan to go back to work after baby is fine. Gotta make sure you do what works for you and a lot of people do it too i'm assuming! 

Ashley, awe isn't that so annoying!! We put in all this effort to BD and then we ovulate on a completely different day!!! Start BDing again though, i'm, sure you will catch the egg! :D How's your EWCM and cramping going at the moment, fingers crossed you ovulate in the next day or two! (if not today!)

Stephanie, how's your nausea going and your other symptoms? 

As for me, I just don't feel positive anymore.. Took another FRER and BFN!! :( I'm starting to think (or more so, hope) that I may have actually ovulated on CD 19 (Sunday just gone) which is smack bang when I actually thought I was going to, and to be realistic, that does explain why I got the positive OPK.. I wasn't sure if this was gonna be the case or not so I made sure to keep BDing although at the time I thought I'd already ovulated so we BD'd on CD 17, 18 and 19! Surely that's enough! I'm really hoping this is the case, if AF doesn't arrive by Christmas then i'm gonna go ahead and assume that I did ovulate on CD 19 and i'll change my chart back :) So, i'm either 10 DPO or 4 DPO. 
I got really upset this arvo after my BFN and had a massive cry, i've not really admitted it to anyone (OH, mum, etc) but I truly don't think i'm coping with this MC, it's been 4 months and i'm still grieving like it only happened yesterday, plus i'm still feeling traumatised by the whole experience :( 

Trying to remain positive for this month, I guess only time will tell
xx


----------



## waiting2012

Taken early this morning between 2-3 am.. 



Taken this am between 7:25-7:30am




Symptoms...

Temp (though I never temp) 98.3 (higher than my af normal temp of 96.+ and my O' temps of 97.+) 

Nose is runny then stuffy--fighting that crap for over a week now!

Nauseas--almost threw up

Nauseas when I took the clothes out of the wash and put more in--My laundry soap REEKS! I love lavendar!!! But GAWD it stinks!!

twingey/cramping here and there--last a few seconds--gone; right, left, middle

woke at 2 this am with a pinch in my back--sometimes AF related--BUT my temp wouldn't be what it is if AF was on her way--especially sleeping by a cracked window...

HUNGRY! 

NO PIMPLES! Yay me....**Chinese Calendar predicts a Boy--Didn't have acne with Wesley**:shrug:

Dealing with bad carpal tunnel for a week now--that was aweful with Wesley, not to bad with Adrian...Otherwise just getting OLD!

I noticed last night--my nails are growing fast...They aren't quite as brittle as they were--but that could be the supplements I'm taking...

OK...CP is mid high (hard to tell high--my finger has hardly any feeling in it); my CM is dry/slightly creamy but not a lot (heard when the progesterone goes up it causes the cm to dry up a bit and that the estrogen is what makes it super "wet")--don't know how much stake there is in that--but IF my progesterone is up where it should be--This one might stick if I am--between a good "healthy" lining from the baby aspirin and Omega supplements, and now my prenatals--Well...Just say a prayer...

Outside of Va-jay-jay is itchy???? WTH.... I have only "itched" like that when pg with Wes and Adrian...DH reminded me last night that the "burning" I would have after we had sex--was my outside area when the sperm hit where it itched--needless to say--we didn't bd....I wasn't going there!

Ok, Going to read what's been posted as of yet, get ready for work, and head that way..I need to stop and pick up some things to keep me awake in the naproom!

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Sweetheart...I'm wrapping my arms around you right now! I don't know if you can feel the energy surround you or not, but its there! We may be 1000's of miles away from each other, but we are with you, holding onto you, crying with you....I wouldn't say I've forgotten about my m/c's--they did get easier to deal with when you are dealing with them alone--but yes, I completely understand--it is like it just happened yesterday...Keep a journal, tell us here, put it somewhere how you feel...We are here to listen...You might still want to start a journal though to share with your baby to be so they know that before they came--they have a guardian angel looking over them..

I so hope you are right about the O' times...That would put this old fart ahead of ya' but I would rather see you behind in DPO and getting what you say are BFN's then ahead of me and getting them...If you post your latest--we can take a look...Maybe they aren't bfn's at all! I'm trying to find the right words hun, and just don't think I am...I feel guilty for being a little excited when I wasn't even going to try this month and now I'm starting to realize that we maybe again--for how long--I don't know--but we maybe again...I love ya' hun! and YES your bd'ing days are perfect--the sperm can live upto 3-5 days in a healthy environment! So....You probably have a bun in your oven and don't even know it yet!!:winkwink:

Ashley--I hope you have one too!! You've been a very busy girl...!!! I was going to say "naughty" but that would lead to some corny joke about the dh' being like Santa...:rofl:.....Love ya' girl....

Tanya and Jenn--how's pregnant life treating ya'?....I would for us to join in the wonderful experience, but right now--I would be estatic for Amanda and Ash to get their so deserved BFPs!!!


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies, sorry I'm late this morning. Had a rough night of sleep last night. And my stupid cat woke me up at 3:40am cause she got into a plastic grocery bag and got herself stuck in the handle. She was tearing through the house making all kinds of noise and knocking crap over and running into the walls. I ran out to the living room to catch her and freed her from the stupid bag. STUPID CAT! She always gets into shit!! When I finally got her to stop running away, she was under the kitchen table and growling at me! But she let me pick her up, and I put her on the chair and removed the bag. Of course, then I couldn't get back to sleep and when my alarm went off at 5:30 I was NOT happy! She was extra lovey dovey on me while I was trying to get ready for work. I checked on her to make sure she wasn't hurt, I think she was just scared. STUPID CAT!

So, needless to say, I was a little late getting to work this morning, and I had to hit my desk running and get some crap done before I could get online. But here I am...

I'm tired, hungry, cold... ugh.

Amanda, I totally understand your grief over the MC, it's perfectly normal, so don't feel ashamed by it. And Steph, you gave some wonderful words! I couldn't say it any better.

Ashley, I got your Christmas photo, thanks! What a beautiful family!

Stephanie, you crack me up with the test pics! But keep on testin - especially with that FMU! Hoping to see that line get darker! 

Can't wait to start seeing tests from Amanda and Ashley!

Jenn, hope you're not workin too hard! Hang in there, just a few more days and this holiday will be over!

:hugs:

Well, I gotta go pee... I'll check back later


----------



## waiting2012

got to come out really quick! 

Tanya--:rofl: about the cat!!! LOL....Cats are cute but STUPID with a capital S!!! :rofl:

Yeah, I hope the lines get darker too...Going tonite to pick up one more 3 pk of FRE...I used two of them this morning...LOL...Feeling waves of nausea throughout the day since I got up...UGH...I am not complaining, but man....

Well, got to get back...I'll be in the naproom so I'll be back on as soon as I can!

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

I'm feeling pretty nauseous again.... I need to go home and lay down for a little bit. I think I might take a little longer lunch and go home for a nap. Even if I just rest for a half hour and then eat and come back....

We'll see....


----------



## waiting2012

Yes, it is starting to quiet down and be peaceful in daycare Heaven! :rofl:....A lot of telling the kids "santa" is on speed dial--but it worked, all 19 are pretty much out like a light and snoring as I type this..Thank God too, I needed to eat my lunch!

I was beginning to think I would never get to eat! I am feeling so ick right now! Went to the potty--still itchy when I wipe--told the dh I needed to pick something up for it :rofl:...And checked my cp and it's still high! This makes what 4 or 5 days in a row now??? My once dry/creamy almost not there cm is now wet and creamy....I'm guessing that is the estrogen surge--the same one I think that causes the nausea when pg?...LOL...Here I am, Dr.Verner...LOL..I read WAY to much!

Hope you have a good nap!! 

I'll be in and out for a bit!

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, by the way...In the past 4 years of changing diapers whether as a CNA or a toddler teacher--I've been pretty strong stomached--BUT man today--Changed 3 very poopy diapers/pullups--and almost threw up...

Just a thought of what-if?? or should I say a "whiff whiff"....:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Ok....A tumbleweed just went rolling by....:rofl:...This was supposed to be a great day of chit chatting, and ya'll leave me in the great abyss....:rofl:....

Nah, it's ok...been web surfing, ate my hot pocket, some chili cheese fritos, still nursing my 1st sprite, ate a king size kitkat bar..:rofl:, and now chewing on some wint-o-green lifesavers...I don't know why the other naproom teacher has such a hard time making sure everyone is still laying down at 2:30--they are all pretty much still asleep for me...even the 17 month old who she swears only sleeps for 30-45 minutes at a time....What a load of BS! Anyhoo...nausea is at bay but I think I ate to much crap cause it's creeping back in...

Love ya' Ladies...Not sure when I'll make it back online--hopefully tonite, but never can tell connection wise and I'm OFF tomorrow!! and Monday!!! then off again the next friday--so only a 3 day work week next week...WaHoo!!!


----------



## TandA08

I'm back. I passed out on the couch and was out for like 45minutes. When I woke up, DH was making lunch. So, I ate and came back to work, and here I am! I feel better as far as the drowsiness goes, but still a little iffy on the nausea...

Sounds like you're havin a pretty easy day there Steph! Wish I could say the same. Next Friday we have to do Phyiscal Inventory (aka PI please), which is where we physically count all the product we have in stock. And since I am Inventory Control Analyst - all the inventory prep work is up to me. I work on bits of it all year long, but come December things get crazy. And now that we are down to the last few days before we do PI it's last minute crunch time! Next week will be the worst. We have Monday off, then Tue, Wed, Thur to finish prepping, and Thursday I typically get stuck working until 9pm or later, and then start work at 6am Friday and normally work at least until 6pm. (Although one year I was here from 6am to 3am then back at 7am the next day). Then on Saturday back at 7am and usually work until noonish. Ugh...... Not looking forward to the long hours this year. Normally I don't mind, but I haven't had my usual energy.


----------



## AmandaBaby

Thank you for the lovely words!!
Woke up this morning and my temp went UP by .2 again :D so I'm on 36.7!! I have a 12 day LP so due fot af tomorrow and this time last month my temp had already fallen below the coverline!! This is exactly what I needed to make it through he day!! I think I maybe just ovulated on CD 19.. Who knows, I'm just ecstatic that its up again!! Well I will check back in this afternoon!! :) Hope all is well!!


----------



## TandA08

Oh that sounds wonderful Amanda!!! Can't wait to hear back from you! Are you going to test with FMU in the morning???


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya--sounds like you had a good nap!! So sorry to hear about the inventory stuff--man that must really SUCK!

Amanda--Told ya so!!! :rofl:...Let the test-off begin!!! :thumbup:

Jenn--hope you are getting plenty of rest too!

Ashley--Where for ought thou Ashley...Ok a very poor attempt at Shakespeare...LOL...Hope the bding didn't make you forget where you put your computer! :rofl:...

Got to get gas since I barely made it here with what I have thanks to the dh..And then a stop by Walmart for another 3pk of FRE...Ummm...So ready to go home and relax...Hopefully, Wes remembered about the clothes I put in the washer...

One of my parents came in and said they had found a bag (like a travel type bag) with a bunch of newborn boy clothes...They are going to bring them on tuesday...Is it wrong of me to hope that is a sign???LOL... I mean my look at the Chinese Calendar says--Boy...And hopefully by tuesday when I come back to work--I'll have a definite answer as to whether or not I'm pg...If not--I'm sure we will find someone deserving of them...But man it would be nice, ya know...

Well going to run...Hopefully, I can get on when I get home!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, forgot...The nausea likes to creep in doesn't it... Its there, then gone, then comes back...:winkwink:....and when I checked my cp--STILL high and my cm is a bit dryer--not Dry but slightly wet and lotiony...Well...who knows...

Just thought I'd mention it...Ok, going now..My battery has 10% left on it, so thats a sign I need to get going!

Luv ya'll!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Thanks Tanya and Steph! I will definitely be testing in the morning with FMU!! Fingers crossed, also due for af if I did end up ovulating early so we'll see.. I think though that "my morning" is when you are all on haha so that works well, I'll be able to tell you all if its a bfp or not!! My temps still way above my coverline unlike last time so there's a possibility I'm still in for this month either way...
Oh how I would love foe my doctors appointment to be turned into an "I'm pregnant" instead of the whole "there's something wrong with me" one like ira going to be haha.
Well I'm gonna go do some googling so I'll be back soon :)


----------



## Affyash

So sorry I haven't been on today!!! I was crazy busy at work and I didn't have a chance to surf the web at all. At least it made the day go by faster! OK here goes:
Steph - you crack me up!! I'm here I'm here! Your tests are still confusing me, cause I see something without even blowing them up. I really think you might be on to something here...or something's on to you! :) Can't wait to see more!
Amanda - I'm so sorry you're having a tough time. I know how it feels to lose your precious one and feel like no one out there understands. I promise you that you're not alone and that you will meet your baby some day. I am sooooooo happy to hear your temp went back up! Oh FX FX FX for a fat bfp really really soon!
Tanya - I'm so sorry you're feeling crappy. Just try to take as much time for you as possible especially if you know you won't be going back to your job. It sounds like they're working you hard and you deserve time for yourself! Rest, eat (like a bird!) and I hope you feel better soon!
Jenn - donde esta?? :) We miss you! Hope you're work's not too bad and you've gotten some rest!
As for me, I don't know that I've ever gotten such a BIG FAT POSITIVE on my OPK ever. I attached a pic cause it's so funny. Gettin' my BD on. And yes, I am being naughty! Hahahaha! Really feel positive this month, I think this is it for us. All the stars are aligning so to speak!
I'll check back in tomorrow, hope you guys have a great night! Love and hugs!


----------



## Affyash

Duh here's the pic! The line on the left is the test line!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Affyash

Dude where is it!? Sorry!
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## calebsmom06

Ashley- Aqui estoy:) I am sooooo hoping this is it for you and all the other girls too. Looks like your 2ww is about to begin:) I hope you are feeling confident about this month. I got your card with the pictures and I love it! You have a beautiful family

Ashley- I can not wait to see your positive test because I just know within the next few days you have got to have one! You have all the symptoms of a big fat BFP!:)

Tanya- I got your card to thanks, Hope everything is getting better at work and if not just remember 7 1/2 months left and you are OUT! Less if you can squeeze in any vacation time that you might have in there to use up before your maternity leave:) You should get a calender and start counting down the days to get out of that dreadful place.

Stephanie- I got your card also thank you, and your symptoms sound awesome! how many dpo are you now? Hoping you get your sticky bean this month:) Sounds like you got overtime at work this week from the play:) Hope you get a big fat paycheck!

As for me, I have been good just thought I would get on and reply since I hadnt been able to get on all day today or yesterday. I will just be on for a bit tonight and then I will get on as much as I can tomorrow. I finally get a day off tomorrow! FINALLY! Although I should go in because it is the friday before christmas and I am sure it will be busy but nope I already told myslef NO STAY HOME they already made me work this much I dont want to volunteer another day. Sorry you all. I never had time to do Christmas cards this year but I will be sure to participate in the next 'event' we do:) So far still not to much nausea get it slightly once in awhile but thats about it nothing to bad 'knock on wood' just still get the indegestion. I am hoping to post my 4 and 8 week pics sometime tomorrow if I get time. Wow I feel like this post is long! My posts are rarely this long lol. Well hope everyone is doing great! Cant wait to see the BFP's start rolling in:)


----------



## waiting2012

Been trying like heck to get online...connection is no good right now.using hubbys phone.
Could not post this ams test. :bfn: anyways. Feel disappointed and pretty sure that af is coming soon. No cramps last night, nausea went away, boobs are not sore and I only found one pimple up by my lip...going to see how last night went for everyone.
Hope to have connection later.

Luv,Steph


----------



## AmandaBaby

Stephanie, sorry to hear that your boobs aren't sore anymore and your nausea has gone :( ...(hahaha that sounds so abnormal to say lol, to anyone else, it would be the other way around!) I still think your in with a change though!!
No idea what's going on with myself, I don't know what this month is gonna bring for me but i'm doing an FRER in the morning with FMU, fingers crossed!!
I've felt so dizzy and nauseous tonight, I thought it was because I was hungry but i'd literally JUST eaten, it's kind of a weird nausea-like feeling in my chest as well :S hard to explain.. OH and I were doing the grocery shopping tonight and we walked past the deli bit and the smell was AWFUL, a mix of meat and seafood, I nearly vomited I had to walk away... Still feeling very faint as well, like no energy in my legs. Got some cramps on both sides, like in my ovaries or something... I'm either 11 DPO or 5 DPO. I'm thinking that if i'm possibly only 5 DPO, could my temp drop yesterday have been implantation? It only dropped .2 and then rose .2 so probably not... 
Argh, this cycle is STRANGE!!!

xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh and Ashley, what a WONDERFUL POSITIVE OPK!!! :D Yay!!
Get Bding!!!! :D xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Forgot to mention, this afternoon when I went to check my CP, like just before I checked, I noticed a HUGE blog of CM (ok it probably wasn't that big, maybe about the size of a 5 or 10 cent piece), it was a yellow/white colour, my CM has been wuite lotion-like as well today and the last few days, when checking my cervix. Cervix today has been mostly soft, sometimes low then high and it was hard once when I felt it...


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda-your sx sound soooo good!
Ashley- great opk!
Jenn-get plenty of rest!
Tanya-hope the ms stays away today!

Feeling pissed and disappointed right now. Pissed becuz I wated so much money on fong hpts and sad becuz the lines I got were probably wonky t 
Tests. I will be a happy thread momma though to see yall get your bfps. I would love to join you but wont be. A woman knows. Sadly that is the truth so no point denying it anymore.


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry typing on dh phone..hate it too.


----------



## TandA08

Morning all!
Well, for the next week, I may not be on a whole lot, just a heads up. This weekend I should be on, but then next week my chances to get online will be few and far between but I will check in as often as I can.
Steph sorry to hear you are feeling out this month. I sure hope you're wrong. And I know you don't want to get your hopes up, but I'll keep mine up for you!
Amanda I am waiting for your test pics!!!
Jenn, glad you have a day off finally, hope you get lots of rest!
Ashley - how exciting about your OPK! Baby and I are crossing our fingers and toes for ya! (He's gonna want a little playmate, you know!)


----------



## TandA08

As for me, I have a stuffy/runny nose and last night I got a really bad sore throat. My throat doesn't hurt as bad this morning, but it still hurts. It's probably this cold freakin warehouse that I have to work in. That and the crazy wind we've been having!


----------



## TandA08

Ladies, it is freaking 50 degrees (F) INSIDE the warehouse! I've got it up to 56 at my desk with my little heater, but if I walk away from my desk I'm screwed!!! Now, Stephanie, I know what you're thinking "that's not cold! It's in the 30s here" yeah well OUTSIDE! You're not working in weather that cold indoors, LOL. If it was nice and toasty inside and 50 outside, I wouldn't be complaining! :haha:


----------



## calebsmom06

Amanda-looking forward to your test pics:) I stayed just laying in bed with my little boy for an hour after I woke up:) We were talking about what we are going to do today, we are going to go eat at cici pizza and then go buy the stuff to make homeade cookies for santa then I have some cleaning up to do then at 530 I hav to take our puppies to go get their shots and then hopefully they will be out of here in the next few days:) Stephanie-dont get your hopes down just yet:( Your not out yet. Well I will check back later going to run to the store


----------



## TandA08

Aw Jenn, have fun making cookies!


----------



## waiting2012

I feel completely defeated. Not that I wasn't already feeling defeated. I mean it's been a long 10 years of ttc another with my wonderful, but sometimes arrogant hubby. The longest 10 years ttc another sibling for my wonderful but onery kids. 
I know that part of these feelings are due to my actual depression and part of these feelings are just that--feelings. Feelings of defeat, feelings of utter failure. I'm not looking for sympathy, I just want what I'm feeling validated. I have cried all f'ing day today..I cried before the dh left, I cried after he left, I cried while put clothes in the washer, I cried while fixing lunch. I have done nothing but lay in my bed and f'ing cry. I didn't even bother to take my vitamins or baby aspirin today--what is the f'ing point. What so I can have a nice easy period??? F' it...Oh, that sounds sooo Christian like doesn't it?
Don't get me wrong--I haven't lost my faith. I just am having a "slap me" moment. One of those moments when you realize the reality of the situation in front of you. I can't wait for January to get here. I so want to get back to dieting. I want to lose this other 60 lbs plus whatever I've gained in the past 2 months. I'm ready to move onto the next chapter of my life. Obviously, that chapter doesn't include me getting pregnant again. 
I have 2 more FRE's for tomorrow and Christmas day...Not that it'll make much difference--the result will be the same as the rest of them. NADDA, NOTHING, ZIP, ZERO, :bfn:, BIG F'ING NEGATIVE. 

Ashley and Amanda--Ya'll just have to get your :bfp:'s this month--I can't keep doing this. I can't keep going do this. I can't afford it emotionally, or physically. 

Tanya--sorry your so cold in the warehouse..Your right--its easy for me to say it's not cold where your at when I'm in my nice warm house. Hopefully, it gets better for ya!

Jenn--hope your day with your lil boy goes good! Sounds like you have some wonderful plans set for today!

As for me...I'm just going to wait and waste the two tests I have and hope AF comes sooner than later. I'd post today's test-but it looks just like the others--F'ing tests...By now there should be "something" pink on them even if its light...Nothing! I took today's apart--just a F'ing indent line--no color--NOTHING! My fear is I completely missed my O' day by days...That maybe I didn't O at all, or maybe instead of a 28 day cycle it is actually a 36 day cycle and since we've not bd'ed pretty much ALL week--I probably Oed this week and we missed it--which makes me feel even more ignorant for wasting nearly $50 on hpts...Someone pinch me so I can wake up from this f'ing nightmare....

Don't know when I'll be on again...my connection is hit and miss. If you don't hear from me later--it's either that or I'm just avoiding the site all together...So tired of reading other's posts of their :bfp:'s at 10 and 11 dpo or earlier...

Luv and Hugs, stephanie

Hope ya'll have a Very Merry Christmas...I don't think mine will...

And if I forgot to mention it--Got your card Ashley--beautiful! Your Quinn reminds me of Wes when he was that age! Too cute!


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry ladies about the rant...I can't take it out on ya'll, hope it didn't seem like I was...I've been sooo on edge today...The dh asked what I wanted him to fix for Xmas Dinner and that got the tears flowing...I don't know what it is...I don't think its all the TTC stuff...I'm not worried about the kids having a good Xmas--I mean heck this is probably the first year they will absolutely LOVE what they are getting! I think I'm just missing my folks, and knowing that I won't be seeing a :bfp: on Christmas--which is the ONLY thing I would love to have on Christmas morning--is bothering me to much...I just want to "feel" something...Anything--cramps, sore boobs, nausea, vivid dreams, ANYTHING that says--"honey, your preggo.." (in my best "black nanny" voice) (and NO I am absolutely not prejudiced--I have a friend who's mother is so "Claire Huxtible--we called her that! And her dad was just like Mr. Huxtible but without the medical degree :rofl:) I miss her a lot too...I miss all my friends...I miss not having ya'll closer...

But anyhow, I'm sorry if it seemed like I was taking it out on ya'll..Not my intention--I just needed to vent and if I didn't, I was probably going to end up taking it out on someone else...

Sorry ladies..


----------



## TandA08

Hey Steph :hugs: vent all you need to! That is what we all are here for! I am sorry you're having a rough time, I wish a hug and a hang in there would make it all better. If it were just that easy!

Take care of yourself! I am here if you need anything!


----------



## waiting2012

I just wish I could stop feeling so dang BLUE.....
The dh's dad just came by and brought feed for the heifer and hay. And gave Wes Christmas money and money for Adrian (she's conked out--gave her medicine for her cold) and gave me $200 for Jason's and mine Christmas--which will probably pay bills or get a few things more for the kids.... 
I just can't shake the crying...I feel so darn upset..Like my heart is breaking in too pieces right now...I'm tired of crying--its making my nose run on one side...LOL..
The dh has called 2x and I just let it ring...I don't even want to talk to him right now..I know this sounds bad--but I hope he doesn't come home at all...:rofl:....I know that sounds AWEFUL, but I just don't want him around right now...he went over to his aunts since his cousin from California flew in last night and this cousin is the same one that he was living with when we got together....The last time they got together was when Adrian was just a toddler...So its been a long time! Maybe tomorrow will get better...I wish I could just feel more excited about it being so close to Christmas...I mean shoot I still have presents to wrap! :rofl:...Oh what I wouldn't give to have a "screwdriver" right now...I've got the vodka, but not the OJ....LOL...Maybe I'll treat myself and my ulcers on New Years if I should continue to get :bfn:'s...


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awe Stephanie, i'm so sorry to hear that about how your feeling :( Life can be awful, I wish we could all just meet up and give you a massive cuddle!! I want you to get your BFP SO MUCH!!! Vent all you like though because like Tanya said, that's what we are all here for! Sending lots of cuddles your way!! xx

Tanya, sorry to hear it's so cold at your work!!
Ashley, how's the baby dancing going?
Jenn, How'd you day go? I bet you must have been quite busy!! Hope you got those cookies made for Santa :)


..
...
....
As for me, well I think it's pretty safe to say i'm out this month..
My Ovulation Chart
My temp dropped dramatically this morning, went from 36.6 to 36.3, which is literally just above my cover line. I'm due for AF tomorrow.. Merry fricking Christmas to me..!!
By this time last month, both my temps for 11 and 12 DPO were below the cover line (i'm 12 DPO today!) so either it's just going to dramatically drop again for AF tomorrow or maybe my LP is switching to 14 days this cycle instead of 12? I don't know... 
How I would love to think that maybe I did ovulate on CD 19 instead of CD 13 and that this big temp drop is implantation (at 6 DPO) and that it will shoot back up tomorrow, but.. I just don't think so....
Looks like my doctors appointment in January will be a "There's something wrong with me one.." 
If I did ovulate on CD 13 then we DTD the day of ovulation and 2 days before, which according to something I read on FF is SPOT ON...
And, if it is that I ovulated on CD 19 then we DTD the day of ovulation and 2 days before...
HOW FRICKING MUCH DO YOU HAVE TO HAVE SEX BEFORE YOU GET PREGNANT!!
FFS :( People have sex once and they get pregnant like THAT!
Why can't it be that easy!!?? :(
We started TTC in May so next month will officially be our 8th month TTC.... I just didn't think that it would take this long and I honestly thought i'd get pregnant this year and have our baby next year... :( I mean, I know I did get pregnant this year and i'm so grateful for that but, well, you know, my baby couldn't hang around until next year :(
And what's even more frustrating is that we're getting married in April 2013 so each month that I don't get pregnant is a month less that I have to work off the weight I put on (if I ever get pregnant..)
The other thing i'm so so angry about is bloody FRER tests!!
I've had 2 tests out of this box where i've peed on them and a very visible white line has appeared, then disappeared after a few minutes. Can't tell you how much that got my hopes up! I feel like writing to them to complain >.<
Oh, and what's so annoying is that I STILL FEEL SICK!!!!!!!! Grrr :(
Well that's my vent.

About the Christmas cards, I haven't even had a chance to write them up, let alone post them, i'm so sorry :( I've been so busy trying to organise Christmas and our Engagement party between working and stressing over (or more so getting depressed) about this whole TTC crap :( I would still love to send you all something though so maybe if you send you your email addresses, I could do e-cards or something? Sorry :(

Well, if I don't speak to you all beforehand..
Have a very happy Christmas and stay safe :) xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awe Stephanie :( 
I know how you feel about Christmas, I wish I could get more excited about it, i've got so many presents to wrap as well, let alone the house work i've gotta do!! I also really wanted to make cupcakes for Christmas and maybe even an ice cream cake!! 
All I wanna do though is mope around the house!!
Tomorrow is Christmas, yet all I wanna do is CRY!!!
I haven't had a cry yet today and i'm trying to hold off because I know that as soon as it starts I won't wanna stop and I don't have the time to stop.
Isn't that awful, that our lives are so busy that we don't even have the time to grieve and cry :(


----------



## AmandaBaby

I've found 2 websites/blogs about miscarriage that I feel are so true (can't remember if I already posted these so if I did.. I'm doing it again haha).

Why Miscarriage Isn&#8217;t Simple
Posted on November 28, 2011
In life, events have scripts.

After giving birth, a woman is pampered&#8211;she sleeps as much as possible, people bring meals, the boss expects her to take time off of work, etc. People like to see the baby and are typically conscientious of what the mother needs. In reality, all mothers and fathers know how those first few weeks are more exhausting than any other point, but the script is still available.

If a person experiences an unexpected death in their immediate family&#8211;spouse, parent, child, grandparent&#8211;concerned family members and friends surround them and provide food, cleaning, and whatever else they need. They take time to grieve and people give them space to do so.

But if something happens that has no script, what do we do?

Take this miscarriage.

After I started bleeding, I went to work. I figured that the harder I worked, the less I would think. I ignored what was happening inside my body by focusing on things and people I could help. I accomplished what I set out to do: I successfully ignored the miscarriage, only thinking about it when I needed to share the news; however, it didn&#8217;t alleviate the physical pain or the increasing morning sickness.

The difficulty with a miscarriage lies in the ambiguity. I enjoy research. When something is happening in my life or in my immediate family&#8217;s life, I like to find out all I can so I am fully informed. That way, when I meet with a physician, I can ask appropriate questions and answer their questions with specifics that will help with diagnosis. I observe, I document, I form my own hypotheses, and I try to find the root cause&#8211;even if it means my opinions are wrong. With a pregnancy loss, there are no specific answers. There isn&#8217;t a FAQ sheet I can look at to make sure everything is going okay.

For example, my primary care physician sent me to the ER last Tuesday. I went, they did tests, and found what could be leftovers from the miscarriage. They insinuated that I might have to have a D&C and encouraged me to make another appointment with my Primary physician. I did, explaining that I was still feeling very ill and hurting as much as before. He listened, patiently, and decided to talk with my Ob/Gyn to see what he suggests (as he is the specialist for this kind of thing). My Ob looked at the ER sheets, called back, and explained to the doctor that my hCG levels were very low and that a D&C at this point could do more harm than good. He then asked me to return to the office if I started feeling worse.

But what if I don&#8217;t feel any better?

At this point I feel resigned to not having any answers. I would like to focus on healing, but where do I start? I didn&#8217;t have a live birth; instead, I bled and cramped until all the remnants of the primitive placenta and embryo were discharged. So what is the script?

Should I take time off from work? If so, how long?
When can I expect the &#8220;morning sickness&#8221; to go away? If it doesn&#8217;t, what should I do?
How long will I cramp? Will my back ever not hurt?
When can I start exercising again? Should I have stopped?
Is mental confusion typical (i.e. fuzziness in the brain)? What causes the mental confusion and how can I decrease the negative effects so I can work and parent again?
Where is the What to Expect When You Miscarry book?
For a research-minded person, like myself, this experience is incredibly vexing. A doctor will be the first to admit that there is limited miscarriage research and the reasons behind recurrent miscarriages are almost impossible to detect. I did everything I could think of doing when I had my second miscarriage. My doctor and I discussed options, ordered blood work, and felt that this was only bad luck. When I became pregnant the third (really fifth) time, I was put on progesterone, had weekly blood draws, and went through several ultrasounds. After that miscarriage, Sue ordered more blood work and with great frustration exclaimed, &#8220;what is going on with your body?&#8221; I felt so glad that someone, besides me, had these feelings.

Naturally, with this being my fourth, the irritation is mounting. My Ob/Gyn called to make sure that I would be coming in so he could &#8220;figure out why you keep miscarrying.&#8221;

I&#8217;ve never really had the desire to write a book; weird, I know, for a blogger. However, I am seriously considering collaborating with an obstetrician to write a go-to book for women that miscarry. Maybe something good will come out of all these losses.

But the answers for my case may or may not be forthcoming. I do know that I&#8217;m tired of this experience. I would like to put it all behind me, but my body refuses to let go of whatever it is that is keeping the morning sickness alive. So instead of moving forward, I am stuck in a place that I hate: ambiguity and bed rest. I have to take time off of work because I can&#8217;t focus on anything. I forget what I am saying mid-sentence. I feel dizzy, nauseous, and in pain&#8211;like a clamp is stuck to my lower back, sending waves of pain whenever I move, sit, or do anything.

Sometimes I really want to sleep and not wake up. At least the pain and sickness would disappear.



Isn't this so true...
Like about the whole scripts stuff :(


----------



## AmandaBaby

And then this one, which breaks my heart as well because it says exactly how I felt, when I went back to work after my MC.


"So what happened last week?" the vendor asked, wondering why I'd disappeared for several days in the middle of a critical deadline. "Did you have the flu?"

"It was..." I trailed off, trying to decide how much I wanted to share with someone who was really more of a professional contact than a friend. "It was...lady stuff."

Just like that, I slapped a vague label on the most excruciating loss of my life.

Mere days before this conversation took place, I was chipper and dreamy and carrying a baby. Then, in the course of one horrid day, it all unraveled. Now, I found myself sitting back in my office chair, stunned, grieving, and facing an urgent mountain of work.

I pawed my pile listlessly, wondering how the world could go on when mine had surely ended. All around me, keyboards chattered and telephones rang. Coworkers eyed me suspiciously, clearly not buying my excuse that I was ambiguously under the weather.

I'd just lost a baby. And it had dropped me into a hell of despair so deep that it hurt just to breathe.

So, why was I keeping it a secret?

Miscarriage is death. It brings with it all the agonizing grief that comes with losing a loved one. But miscarriage is also a taboo topic. It's the very reason that we hide our pregnancies during those first dicey months, fretfully waiting for the danger to abate before making any announcements.

When bad news comes, couples that lose a pregnancy tend to mourn in secret, telling only close friends and family about their loss.

There are no funerals. No memorials. You don't get sympathy cards and bereavement time. Instead, routines go on, and you take sick days.

In fact, the only tradition our society does have regarding miscarriage is that you're not supposed to talk about it. We expect grieving couples to buck up and pretend that the little life lost never existed in the first place.

We reduce a miracle to a topic not fit for polite conversation.

An estimated one in seven pregnancies ends in miscarriage. Each year in the U.S. alone, over 700,000 babies don't survive to be born. Millions of people must be mourning them. So, where are they?

As a society, we let ourselves believe the lie that miscarriage is a minor event in a woman's life. "It happens all the time," people tell you, as if knowledge of its frequency will put the loss in perspective. (Imagine giving that same line to someone who just lost a grandparent.)

"It really wasn't a baby yet" is another line people glibly offer. Or, "You hardly even knew you were pregnant."

I ultimately had two miscarriages, both at about 10 weeks. Both times, I knew I was pregnant for nearly two months.

That's a lot of mornings to wake up enchanted that there's a child growing inside you. It's many long afternoons of fatigue, strange cravings, and nausea. It's countless cups of decaf coffee and glasses of wine declined. It's 60 prenatal vitamins.

I don't blame society for being so callous about pregnancy loss. If nobody ever tells people how much it hurts, how are they to know that miscarriage is such a big deal? Why shouldn't they think that it is no worse than blowing a job interview or having your team lose the big game?

As with so many verboten topics, perhaps the answer is simply for people to be more open. To stop pretending that if we ignore miscarriage, it won't hurt.

Years later, I still think about that miserable afternoon at work and how much easier it would have been if I'd just exhaled the truth. If I could have let people say, "I'm so sorry." If I hadn't had to pretend that it was a normal day even as I was in the grips of soul-swallowing grief.

Because the only thing worse than losing something that meant the world to you is pretending that you lost nothing.



:(


----------



## waiting2012

Wouldn't it be lovely if we could just blame all this moodiness and sadness on pregnancy hormones? I am so sorry your temps dropped, but it is possible that it's just IB....I am curious what Tri-phasic means--isn't that when the temp drops at three different times? I hear that is a good thing and know that "tri" means three...Might be worth looking up...I loved your post that you found on the internet...How true that when you m/c you kind of get left going through life with the "what-ifs" and you don't know how to "tell" people because you don't want to hear the comments...I had posted in November on FB about my last pg--and I just went in and deleted some of the postings that pertained to it...I figured it was easier to delete than to explain to everyone and their dog what happened...Men just don't get it--or at least mine doesn't--I was already planning on NOT telling him if I got a :bfp: because I don't want to listen to his rude comments about it not being a "baby" yet...Now I won't have to. 

I hate those FRER tests too! I am pretty sure I got a bad batch--and yeah, if I complained about them--they would probably refund my money--but it's not worth it to me to do that...I used a test this am that had that damn white line and then obviously one from the box that I bought last night--I had just took them out of the boxes and threw them into my "test" drawer--and there was NO white line on it--I took it apart--NOTHING but the indent line...I've been soo damned depressed yet--I went to the Countdown to pregnancy site and looked at hpts...LOL:dohh: Don't know why the hell I did it...I ended up just getting more upset...Seeing how there was a few ladies that posted their :bfp:s at 6 and 7 and 8 dpo...:growlmad: I'm not mad at them--heck all the power to them--I'm mad at myself for thinking I would get that....

I love ya, girl! and don't stress about the Xmas cards--it was kind of spur of the moment thought--hey, if all else fails--we at least can drop a card or note in the mail anytime we want now that we have each other's addresses...:thumbup: I just don't know what the new year will bring--but I hope your January doctor's appointment yields ONLY great news!! And remember--you still have SOOO much to look forward too!!! A wedding to the man of your dreams, and the soon-to-be daddy to your lil babes (Which I know WILL come soon!!!!) 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Side note/Sx check just for S&G's....

Feeling some cramping on the left pelvic area and goes toward the front--probably all the crying and laying here I've done today...My right boob has "hard" spot when I touch it--probably where the dh grabbed them last night when he was being an a-hole...They are both sore--been that way all day--but like I said, the dh grabbed at them last night...My cp has been mid-high today and hard; cm has been wet one minute/dry the next...and I swear it feels like it's just a little open (earlier when I checked--haven't checked recently)...


----------



## calebsmom06

Stephanie-dont give up hope, maybe the emotions are pregnancy related. I didnt get my positive until 12dpo. Maybe your hormones are suging right now. Sorry you feel so down but remember as you always say 'you are not in control' when it is God's time he will give you all of the desires of your heart.

Amanda- you either dont give up hope, you are not out yet and so far you are above coverline. If AF is due tomorrow are you having any symptoms of it arriving or do you feel 'different' this month?

Ashley-how is everything?

Tanya- did you get some rest?

I made all of the cookie dough but it has to sit in the fridge to get firm before we can shape them with the cookie cutters. I was hoping to have everything done before 4 pm but look not nearly finished and still have the baking to do:( The vet took forever with the dogs but on the up side I got alot of calls about them already, hopefully they sell soon because my sense of smell is super strong and I cant stand the smell of the puppies. I clean their room 3 times a day mopping and all and still cant get the 'smell out of my nose but my hubby says he doesnt smell anything. I decided to sell them for extra cheap just to get them out of here! We usually sell them for 250-300 each and this time its 175-200 I dont care I just want them gone! Hell I think I'd even take 150. Just 4 more day until my ultrasound. YEAH:)


----------



## waiting2012

Lost my darn post...


----------



## waiting2012

Counting down the days Jenn, till your u/s!!

Thank you for reminding me just WHO is in CONTROL! I needed that!

As for the latest...I have lost my cervix...Yep, it's disappeared:shrug:..have you seen it??? :rofl:...Seriously, when I checked before eating--it was so dang high I almost couldn't reach it and I know I CAN'T be O'ing right now...LOL...My cm is also very "wet" with a slight creamy look--it really is like wet runny lotion..and my boobs are sore when my arms lay across them...:shrug: Oh, who knows...I'm going to take something for this runny/stuffy nose--I know be careful what I take...I'm using the old standby--benedryl...

Ashley--hope the bd'ing is going strong!!

Amanda--make ya a deal--I'll post my am test if you post yours! (Don't worry about what brand it is--we will ignore the white lines that show up--and come what may--it is what it'll be..) but if all else fails--maybe someone down the road will look at our ramblings and pics and go "I'm not alone"...:flower:

Tanya--hows it going??? Hope all is good!

and one last thing Jenn--hope you get all your puppies sold soon!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hey Stephanie, yes wouldn't it just be lovely if we could blame our moodiness, etc on being pregnant!! Oh how I would love that!
Tri phasic means 3 levels of temperatures, so low levels prior to ovulation then a rise just after ovulation and then if your pregnant your chart can turn tri phasic (although it can do this sometimes even if your not pregnant) when is when your levels rise again and stay risen. 
Sorry to hear you got white lines on your tests as well, they are so annoying!!
And don't worry, I do it too - look at posts where people have gotten BFPs. I'm actually a sucker for looking at the teen pregnancy forum, makes me so jealous but I cannot help but torture myself with it :(
Have you found your cervix yet? I'll keep an eye out for it hahaha.
Good to hear that it's high though, isn't that a promising sign or pregnancy?
And yes deal, let's post our test pics! I'll do mine later tonight or tomorrow night :)
Tomorrow is Christmas for us Aussies  Family is coming over for lunch then OH's brother is staying the night. Yay... I always feel like a guest in my own home when his brothers are here...

Jen, how are you going? I don't think I have any symptoms of AF, i've had cramping here and there but i've had it for like the last week... and I don't think it's really like AF cramps, I guess we'll see in the morning though. WOuld love for it to be implantation though and rise back up tomorrow! WHat an amazing Christmas present that would be!!

xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

P.S. Jen, CANNOT WAIT FOR YOUR ULTRASOUND :D x


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda??? Are you on???


----------



## waiting2012

Here they are the ever-longed-for hpts for this Glorious Christmas Eve....

Hold onto your socks, (*)(*)s and ( )( )...LOL...just something the dh says sometimes...:rofl:...









After giving myself the worst--"cry" cold--in other words I was SUCH a blubbering idiot--my nose is still stuffy/runny this morning...I may just FINALLY have something...I can't F'ing believe it...I have stared at these darn tests for a week--nothing showing up when it's sitting here but something is "teasing" me--and lo and behold when the pic is taken--there IS something there--and it shows on the negative exposure too!! EVER so Cautiously going to say EARLY :BFP:....With a EDD of September 2-5th, 2012...Yes, I found my cervix...LOL...It dropped just a hair--enough to reach it--my cm is still "wet" on the inside but dries super fast on the ole' finger (TMI) my boobs are the only thing--they hurt massively on the outside and I swear I've got bigger boobs this morning than I had yesterday....my back hurt soo bad this am and it was part of the reason I woke up...I can't believe it...I was an absolute emotional wreck yesterday and for what? I sooo hope this isn't God's way of saying "there. You happy now?" and then takes it away...:cry:

I keep hearing one of our Christmas Concert songs play in my head, "For unto us a child is born; a son is given..." I know it pertains to Christ's birth--but...Oh, who I am kidding...:wacko::dohh:

Anyhoo... Amanda....Lets see! I can't wait hun! Don't stress over the cramping...I actually felt some too late last night and at one time it felt like there was a string running from the center of my chest to my woohoo and someone gave it a good tug...Don't know what that was about..???

Luv ya, Stephanie


----------



## AmandaBaby

Stephanie!? Are you on? I'm on! Haha.
Just about to properly read your post :D
xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

HOLY CRAP STEPHANIE!!!!!!!!!
Firstly, we did the deed tonight and I feel asleep for a while afterwards so it's safe to say i'm still half asleep, amongst other things but i'll get to them soon..
IS THAT A BFP I SEE!!!
That is such a good line!! For sure it couldn't be a test line, surely they DON'T show up like that!! The whole line is VISIBLE!! And my white lines don't show up in pictures like this, they blend in, even when I use my scanner!! Oh! My! Gosh!!
In all honestly, I was vaguely starting at your test pics thinking, "Yep there's a line, I can see it, that's a BFP.."
Then I did a massive backflip and realised in my mind what I was actually looking at!!
I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU STEPHANIE!!!! :happydance:
I really really really hope this is a sticky bean! I actually have a good feeling about it :flower:

Keep testing!!

As for me, no idea what's going on with myself, since waking up, I feel so weak in my legs and arms, i'm literally about to vomit, like, so close!!! And I feel quite DIZZY!!!!! Don't know what's going on but I hope somethings cooking inside of me!!
Would love to see my temp go back up tomorrow!! Tomorrow is either 13 DPO, 7 DPO or AF day...

xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh, forgot to add that I checked my cervix tonight and had more creamy CM on my fingers afterwards :D hahaha


----------



## waiting2012

I'm here!!


----------



## waiting2012

I'm here, I'm here, I'm here!!! :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

good golly, Amanda...Do you really think it's "it"???? I posted in like 3 different places...:rofl:...Like I just can't believe what I'm seeing...:rofl:....After the emotional wreck I was last night!

I still think you are soo preggo too!! Not just saying that--we have been sooo mirroring each other--it's crazy!!! 

Darn, my connection stinks!!! NOT NOW, of all stinking days!!

OMG...I could be like 3 wks preggo...Why is that soooo scary??? besides having just m/c'ed like 4 or so weeks ago??? Why do I feel soo darn scared it will end up like all the rest...??? I'm weary of changing my ticker even...


----------



## waiting2012

I can't F'ing believe it!!! Praise God!!!! I am feeling nauseas, and my boobs feel like someone punched them in the sides...:rofl:...++++ I have CLEAVAGE again!!! No Saggy :jo: boobs!!! And the nips are at attention!!!

Please pray this one sticks like glue!!!!

Ok, Amanda and Ashley--I wasn't supposed to be the one to get a :bfp: this time around!! WTH happened with that!! Ok, not complaining--but don't want to gloat either, but can't help it....I'm on :cloud9: right now...Going to go and get tp and another 3 pk of hpts...I just pray the lines continue to show and get darker!!



Luv and Many, Many Hugs!!! Stephanie

Praying our lil' "boy" bean sticks...According to Cntdown to pregnancy--predicted a boy--EDD 09/05/2012:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## TandA08

Wooohooo Stephanie, that is definitely a line! I am praying for you that this one sticks! You deserve it just as much as the rest of us!

Amanda I am waiting for your test pic!

As for me, I came down with a nasty cold last night. Didn't get any sleep because of it. And am feeling absolutely miserable! My nose is so stuffed up I can't breathe, and yet it keeps running like crazy, I've gone through about an entire box of tissue already. And my throat hurts. I made some jello earlier, so I am waiting for that to set up, and I made some chicken broth so I am drinking that right now.

Here is this morning's bump pic at 9 weeks (woohoo 9 weeks today!). The first pic is 8 weeks so you can see how suddenly it changed! It seemed to change overnight just a couple days after my 8wk pic. I've only gained another pound in the last week.
 



Attached Files:







12-16-11 8wks 128lbs.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3









12-24-11 9wks 129lbs.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 1


----------



## waiting2012

Just sent you a private message...Afraid I'd miss ya on here!!! :rofl:....I can't believe it...I think it was wednesday when I found those 2 tiny dots on the tp...I thought maybe it was the "bump" down yonder...:rofl:...looks like maybe IB??? or both...LOL...

I can't believe it...Did I already say that???? :rofl:....I just ate 3 pieces of pizza--barely got through the 3rd and felt full but ate it anyways...:rofl:...then went back and ate another piece and a half...:rofl:...So bloated right now....

What's bad is--I went to Walmart and forgot what I was going after to begin with--TP!! :rofl:...

I'm just speechless right now!!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh heck...I forgot to mention...LOVE the pic!!! What a beautiful BUMP you have!!! a little less than 6 weeks for me to go to catch up where ya'll are now...UGH....I hope I make it there!!!

Ok, Amanda, Ashley--Where are you at???? :rofl:..I forgot it is Christmas Eve....Oh gosh, and Christmas for Amanda....

Merry Christmas Everybody!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Ok so its barely 7am, I should be asleep but I'm too excited and not because its Christmas!!! Stephanie that is so a bfp!! And your already getting baby brain hahaha. You've probably already bought them, but try and get he same brand of hpts! :D OMG I'm so excited!! Your message last night literally made me LOL! About someone having to get the hpts haha. I told OH and he laughed as well!
Tanya, your bump definitely has popped!! Are these different jeans your wearing? Haha :D
As for me... No af this morning :D :D :D
AND! I temp went back up again!!!!! :D 36.3 yesterday to 36.6 today!! So its .1 less then what it was the day before yesterday!! I think I must have ovulated on cd 19 because if it was cd 13, af should have arrived, my temp should be below the cover line or even if my LP changed to 14 days, my temps should still be below the cover line! So, if it was that i ov on cd 19, which coincides with the opk then I'm 7 dpo!! Um, implantation at 6 dpo perhaps?? I sure hope so!!! :D

Well, merry Christmas lovely ladies!!!!!!
I've just said a prayer for all of us :D

I'm going back to bed haha, only for another hour then I gotta get up and oeganise everything!! 

Xx


----------



## waiting2012

Yep...I forgot the freakin TP...What I went after!!! :rofl:....I did get my hpts...:thumbup: In fact grabbed my cart and that was the first stop I made...LOL...I took a nice nap when you were on earlier I guess...LOL...And WAHOO :happydance: on that temp increase Amanda!!! Go girl!!! 
 
Well, I have a major headache, and nausea...I'm soo thirsty too...Trying NOT to be tempted by the Dr.Peppers in the kitchen..Drinking my key lime carbonated water...(tastes like sprite) I will not complain! and am not complaining--just stating the fact as it may be...Got my crackers here....I've been hinting to the dh of the :bfp:, but not actually said anything to him...When he asked what I wanted for Christmas---I told him, I already got what I wanted for Christmas--he said what do you want from the kids? (seeing how he felt guilty that the kids got him a new black and decker 4 1/2 in sander...LOL) WE don't exchange presents--never have...I usually get him something but I don't ask for anything--this year I wanted one thing--and for now--I'll be grateful to have it. Even if it doesn't stick...I will be grateful for this short period of happiness...

Scared to test in the morning--what if my line doesn't get any darker? What if next week I test and there is nothing? I know that I can not control everything, that God is in control. But do you think HE knows how bad I want this? (DUH, :dohh: that is a dumb question isn't it?) I mean Amanda and Ashley are sooooo much more deserving than I am!! I bask in the moment for now and hopefully, above all hope--those lines get darker! 

Ok, enough about me....How is everyone doing??? I know it being a holiday weekend--everyone is soo busy right now...but just wondering....

I love you guys! I mean I really LOVE you guys!!! 

:xmas6::xmas3::xmas8::xmas10::xmas12::xmas16::xmas17:


----------



## TandA08

STEPHANIE! You should have just texted me!! Jeeesh... I am sooooo excited for you!!!!

I've been resting on the couch all day trying to get rid of this nasty cold. 

Amanda - yes, they are different jeans - my maternity jeans instead of my regular pre-pregnancy jeans :haha:

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Christmas!!


----------



## waiting2012

I didn't want to bother you or Jenn today!! :dohh: My bad....So sorry!!! I've been fighting that same nasty stuffy nose too...Going on a week now...LOl...

I just figured being Christmas Eve and all--everyone would be busy with family, etc....

I hope you aren't too mad at me!!! 

Luv ya bunches still!!, Steph


----------



## TandA08

No I'm not mad at all, I could have just responded sooner since I haven't been on the computer much. Andrew has been busy working in the garage and I've been in the house by my lonesome. You are welcome to text me anytime, I don't care what holiday it is! The holidays are a time for family AND friends! Oh and I got your card today! Thanks!!

Love you!


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow that is a bfp! That looks like my first line! I am soooo excited for you, now when is Amanda going to test? See steph I knew the crying was just pregnancy hormones how is everyone? Hope all is well, tonight is short but I'll check back tomorrow, merry Christmas everyone Amanda that would be an awesome Christmas gift for you to give your fiance


----------



## calebsmom06

oh and Tanya your bump is adorable, really changed alot in one week. I still haven't had a chance to post mine, one of these days lol


----------



## Affyash

Holy crap holy crap! Soooo sorry I didn't get on yesterday geez! First off, STEPHANIE!!!!!!!!! I totally see the pretty pink line with out blowing it up! I totally agree this is a bfp!! So so so happy for you! Merry Xmas! :) I just knew it when I was reading about your sobbing yesterday. I was getting ready to write up some long "don't give up yet" post when I finally saw the pics! Awesome job, I just know this will be a sticky bean for you. Keep up the baby aspirin!
Amanda - Another HOLY CRAP! SOOOO happy to hear the temps went back up. Your symptoms seem waaaaay to promising to just be nothing! Cannot wait to see your pics in the coming days!
Jenn - Merry Xmas hope you're feeling really good and have an awesome holiday tomorrow!
Tanya - ha! Loooove that the bump has grown so much in a week. Your uterus probably just popped out from below your pubic bone. You look adorable and it looks like all baby - I can totally tell it's a prego belly!
I'm having an alright day, the hubby and I keep fighting about dumb dumb stuff and his parents kind of picked on me for how I was talking to him. BUT I only talk to him like that after hours of nitpicking and complaining which they weren't there to witness! Ugh! So I'm feeling a little down tonight even though Quinn had a good time and loved his presents. I found out yesterday he has another double ear infection! And he puked on me again today! My poor baby. He otherwise seems fine and is just totally coming into his terrible twos. TONS of energy to play and not enough stability on his feet! I have had a ton of cm today that's like drying and sticking to my undies! I've never really had it dry so fast...weird. I guess I'm only technically 1 dpo soooooooooo no symptoms yet! TWW SUCKS! I'm a little crampy though, I always wonder why this happens AFTER O?
Anyway, I'm wishing you all a very Merry Christmas, I hope we all get what we really wan this year - a beautiful bundle of joy to love and cuddle! Love to all!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just wanted to quickly say a big, bright..
MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!
I'll be back on soon to properly reply!!
xxx
​


----------



## AmandaBaby

Stephanie, i'm so so excited for you!! And don't ever think that your not deserving of having a precious baby!! I was talking to my mum today about how much I love our little thread :) I also actually said to her how deserving I do think you are!! I feel so positive for you this cycle, so don't fret, I just know it's going to be a sticky bean!!! :D But yes, never ever doubt just how deserving you are :) Hope you aren't feeling too unwell?

Tanya, are you feeling any better from today? 

Jenn, how are you going? About me testing, it's a bit of a long story so i'll explain soon! hahahahaha.

Ashley, sorry to hear OH's parents were picking on you! people need to just keep to themselves haha. Hope everything is going well with you! How many DPO are you now?

As for me, well..
Can't remember how much I said in this mornings post so if I repeat myself i'm sorry!!
Ok, so I originally thought I ovulated on CD 13 therefore AF was due today, however i've put all the actual facts together (positive OPK, temp rise, etc) and have come to the conclusion that I MUST have actually ovulated on CD 19 which is when I was actually due to ovulate! Therefore, i'm now only 7 DPO. Here's my chart, which i've updated to show my new ovulation date..
My Ovulation Chart
I'm really starting to feel like my dip in temperature yesterday (.4 of a dip!) could have been an implantation dip!! When I got pregnant last, I found out at 8/9 DPO so I must have implanted at 5/6 DPO. So it's definitely perfect timing for implantation now!! I've read that people can have progesterone of oestrogen dips mid cycle and it not be implantation which is a bit of a downer but I didn't have that last month so i'm really hoping this is the real deal!! We DTD on CD 17, 18 and 19 so perfect timing!! Anyway, i'm now actually due for AF on Saturday which is New Years Eve so i'm going to test that morning with FMU! How amazing it would be if it was a BFP so then I could start the year out pregnant!!! Cannot wait!!! :D xx
As for my symptoms, i'm seriously needing to pee like crazy! I've been so so nauseous still and verging on dizzyness, etc. Like at times I can barely walk because I feel so out of it, I was actually struggling to hold a cup last night because I was so weak and dizzy. As much as it's awful, I'M LOVING IT!!! :D


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm testing tomorrow at 9 DPO (2 days past possible implantation)
SO EXCITED!! xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

If i'm not pregnant then what the heck is going on!?
I'm in a fair bit of pain at the moment!
Constant tugging feeling low in my ovaries on both sides, nothing really in the middle at all and had this constantly for the last few hours. On top of that, I have the worst aching feeling in both my hips, it kinda goes from the sides of my hips, to the front and in to where my ovary type tugging pain is. It's actually making me feel more sick!
I have to admit though, as much as this is killing me, I fricking love it! 
Feeling so week as well!
Gosh I hope tomorrow brings exciting news!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

And, i'm super tired!! And, dizzy! 


Sorry for all the posts haha, i'm so lonely!


----------



## waiting2012

I felt those twinges friday and just a couple time yesterday!!! I'm soooo excited for you girl!!!!!

Wahoo!!!

I hope everyone is having a wonderful Christmas!!! The kids loved what they got...And I enjoyed waking up at the exact time I did yesterday morning to pee...:happydance: The dh keeps talking about the gift Santa left him...:rofl:... Big (*)(*)s....He said that one was peeking out this am and he had to have a good feel...:rofl:...:blush: MEN!! Nipples are SUPER sensitive...:happydance:

As for this am's tests--(yes) I took the last 2--LOL--cause I took one last night before bed but I didn't hold my pee:dohh: Anyhow...just a little more noticable but can't quite pic it up on a pic--they look like yesterday's..but they are glowing on the invert--:happydance::happydance::happydance: I just need to get to the 4 wk mark...FX'ed for it...I'll be happy to make it there...then I can go for the next week and the next...Nausea kicked in again this am...But I had a bowl of cereal and a piece of supreme pizza with garlic salt..UMMMM...it was good too....:haha:

Well...Going to spend some time with the dh...The kids are both in their rooms enjoying what santa brought! 

Love ya'll and Merry Christmas!!!
Stephanie

**I'm leaving it in God's hands...Not testing again--will go next week about testing at the clinic...**


----------



## TandA08

Amanda I am super excited about your symptoms it certainly sounds POSITIVE!!!! But if tomorrow's test doesn't bring the BFP do NOT get down about it. 2 days past implantation is very likely to be too soon for the HPT to pick it up!

Thanks everyone for lovin my bump, it's growing on me, :haha: in more way than one!

As for me, I am still super super sick! From the nasty cold, not the pregnancy. Poor hubby woke up sick this morning too, so now he has it! Poor guy, he keeps saying how miserable he is, but he said he only has a sore throat, well I had that Thursday night, meaning he's a few days behind me and the worst is still to come for him! My congestion is still pretty bad in my sinuses, but as of this morning has moved down to my chest too. So now, I'm not just sniffling and blowing my nose constantly but now I'm coughing too! Merry Christmas to me!

Glad to hear that the holiday is going better for all of you. Ashley, sorry about the in-laws, that sure sucks. They need to stay out of your guys' business!

Well... I'm off to find something to eat before I'm sick from the pregnancy too!

Love ya!


----------



## Affyash

Merry Xmas ladies! I hope you all are having a great day, it sounds like it!
Amanda - FX big time for you, I can't wait to see your tests! Sorry you're feeling crappy, but I'd be excited too! The crappier you feel the more likely it will turn out in your favor! :)
Stephanie - praying for your sticky bean! Glad the kids liked their gifts...and dh too! LOL! Have you told him yet? He best not be insensitive!
Tanya - so sucks you're sick on Xmas morning! Hope you feel better very very soon!
Love to all!
MERRY XMAS!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Ashley...How you feeling hun?:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I missed some posts yesterday...LOL...Good golly...

I'm sooo sorry about the inlaws Ashley! Its not right for them to interfer in ya'lls arguements, etc....Unless there is something physical going on--its normal for ya'll to argue...(the dh and I do it all the time too..)...With my son's father--we NEVER argued..I think that was our problem and why we didn't stay together...

Anyhow...just had some good ole Christmas :sex:...:rofl:...No cramping afterwards! YAY! some light twinges up higher than my uterus--more like the pelvic area...YAY! Still congested nasally...That's ok...I guess I'll be that way for awhile..:thumbup: Dh said the ole woohoo was quite "wet" and "deep"...:rofl:...It was that way with Adrian...LOL...Still thirsty as all get out...and the nausea was creeping in so I ate a piece of leftover chicken and corn nuggets...UMMM...We took a nice shower :blush: together and it was all good till the husband went after a nippy....:blush::growlmad: They hurt soooo bad...and he says "I didn't grab them hard"..I'm like well, they hurt regardless....DUH....

Ok, now that you heard my woois-me story...:rofl:...I hope today is going good for everyone!!! 

Oh, yeah, we've been talking names--although the dh said--I don't want to name it until you have a "bump"...I told him picking a name is important to me regardless...So I think I'm going to look up some names....for a boy that is..:winkwink: Gosh, I hope this one sticks...

Ashley--I can't wait for you to be officially in the 2WW--are we there yet with ya???? I hope so!!!!

Amanda--Oh, I can't wait for you to test! And like Tanya said--don't stress about how the test is tomorrow if implantation JUST took place--mine weren't super dark--and I think Implantation just happened this past wednesday (on dpo 7)....:thumbup:

I'll be here checking in!! We got around to late to go to church today--I think God will understand!


----------



## waiting2012

This is the first one I took this am....I think it still looks good..Hope ya'll do too!



going to watch movies with the kids...We have about 6 or so hours worth...

Zookeeper, Smurfs, and Transformers 2....

Will check back soon!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Man that test looked good when I pulled it up from my email... : ( 

Not sure it does when I posted it though...Oh, well...Not going to stress...I "know" its a positive! That's all that counts, right?


----------



## Affyash

Yes Stephanie it looks great even egged than yesterday's!! I totally see it and if it were my line I'd be jumping for joy! Are you gonna get a digital just to see the beautiful word? When is/was your period due?
Amanda the suspense is killing me!!!
Oh and I got steph's and Tanya's Xmas cards today! My dh picks up the mail on the way home and them promptly hordes it in his backseat so god knows how long they've been back there! Thank you very much!!
I'm officially in the tww, 2 dpo today. This is tmi but my who who itches on the outside and I'm getting g some cm. I don't think it is, but I soooooooo hope it's not another infection! I sem to be sensitive to dh's mangoo and ttc is hard on my nethers! I'll keep an eye on things and cross my fingers that maybe it's just my egg looking for a home!!


----------



## Affyash

Even egged? Duh even better! Sorry!


----------



## waiting2012

I want to use a digi test--but so scared that it will say "not pregnant" although my FRE are saying "YES"...LOL...I just can't bare to see that...So nah, I'm not going to test with a digi--maybe at 5 wks when I KNOW my levels should be high enough to get the "pregnant" reading... The clinic uses the kind similiar to the DG or doctor's office...Actually, a little scared to go and have them tell me it's actually negative too...:huh: I'm glad it is showing up and you CAN see it..When I pulled it from my email--it looked really good! I couldn't make out much on my phone--but my phone got dropped early this am...UMMM..Sleepy picture taking skills..And the screen got scratched..:dohh: I just want to make it till tuesday...On tuesday I should be 4 weeks--that is when AF was due...I'm just glad to know I didn't O' as early as I thought I might have!:thumbup: and that the half-ass sex the dh and I had on dec 13th and the GREAT sex we had that night--probably did the trick!!! :thumbup::dance: (Should have O'ed on the 14th--days we bd'ed were 2x on the 13th; 11pm on the 14th; 11pm *started* on the 15th--ended at 12:30-1:30 am on the 16th):happydance:

And you mentioned your woohoo itching--Ya know--mine was itchy too last week...Just the outside--I thought it was the "bump" I had mentioned--but the "bump" is gone and the itching remained...every once in awhile--it'll itch but not like it did last week! I say GOOD sign that the chemical balance is shifting down there to make for a little bundle of joy! And your CM sounds similiar too!!! Its very "wet" and lotiony (slightly wet and thick but not overly thick like it would be before AF comes!) When I stick my finger in to do the "dipstick" check--it kind of dries fast sometimes, then other times--not. I've even noticed a slight ewcm appearance to it--but it doesn't stretch very much...Whatever that means I don't know but I'll take it as a good sign!

I so think you and Amanda hit the EGGIE!!! Yay!!!

Well, we watched Zookeeper--IT IS HILARIOUS!!! the Dh went to feed the heifer and when he gets back we are going to watch another movie...The kids are decorating the Gingerbread house I bought (I put the house together from a kit)..I'll post a pic when they get it all finished if it doesn't fall apart first...:rofl:...I'm not a crafty person at all!! :rofl:...

I think the dh is excited:yipee::headspin: He keeps touching me in certain spots and going "you were sensitive here" etc...He's such a man...And one that obviously finds the humor in a preggo women's aches and pains...Heck, I'll take his excitement however it comes...I think its his way of covering up his apprehension about this pg...I'm sure if we can make it to the 5th and 6th week, he may ease up a bit...I was just tickled that he tried to get me a back massager for Christmas--but the blasted thing did not work and he had to take it back...I have a feeling he got it for me because he knows my back and hips hurt right now--sometimes...And when I was pg with Adrian my hips hurt ALL the time as I got further along with her--he was constantly rubbing my hips and back...:bunny:

Well, going to eat some more crackers and drink some more water...I'm trying to be good and not drink any of the soda or tea we have..I need to get some OJ or some other fruit juice...

And yeah, Ashley--your right--I should be OVERJOYED...I am...Apprehensive but yes, I am...Sore boobs, sensitive nipples, wet cm, super high cervix, and nausea!


----------



## waiting2012

baby names...:flower:

Jason came up with this because I like the name Jacob..

Jacob Townsend Weatherby *Verner*

Townsend was a mountain man and Weatherby was the maker of a rifle and cartridges...LOL...At least he didn't come up with something ridiculous like John Wayne Verner...:rofl:...

Still looking, but glad he is the one that got it out when I said I wanted something biblical...


----------



## AmandaBaby

Don't go anywhere i'm on!!!! :p


----------



## waiting2012

If I lose my connection--Don't stress--I'll be back asap!!


----------



## waiting2012

Have to tinkle...But I will be right back--Going to leave the computer where my connection should still be good! Can't wait...


----------



## AmandaBaby

Merry Christmas again!! Haha.
It's my nephews 2nd birthday so i'm about to go and get ready to head over to my sisters, so excited to see him open all his toys!! :)
Tanya, sorry to hear that you and DH are still unwell :( I hope you start to feel better soon!! It's awful being sick :(
Ashley, glad to hear your definitely in your 2ww!! I bet you caught the egg this month too, cannot wait until it's time for you to test as well :DAnd yes, my OH does that too, collects the mail and it sits in his bag or car for ages sometimes before I get it haha :D
Stephanie, I can definitely see the line in your test so don't worry! And the main thing I think is that the line goes the whole way through! :D
Jenn, hope your well!

As for me, it's only morning so I haven't bought my tests yet! Going out this afternoon to get them :) then i'll hold my pee for a few hours and do it :D I'm so excited,! I think i'll be upset if it is a BFN haha but I know that it is early and I could definitely still be in!! Last time I found out at 8 to 9 DPO so i'm hoping it'll be like that again. Also, FRERs you can test 5 days before AF is due, which because I only have a 12 day lp, today is actually the 5th day before i'm due, so hoping that helps :D Ahhhh i'm so excited!
OH suggested last night I should use one of my opks and I was like ummmmmmmmm I already used them before hahaha  
Hope your all having an amazing christmas, and stephanie i'm glad to hear everyone loved their presents :)
I made an ice cream cake yesterday for Christmas and had bits of crushed chocolate on top, i'll have to add a picture :D
xx


----------



## waiting2012

Back!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

I got to add that this mornings temp was 36.5 which I don't think worries me too much, it's still above the cover line and I had a bit of interrupted sleep and rolling around a bit before I checked my temp so it could have just been and "off" one, fingers crossed it goes back up tomorrow, even a bit :)

My Ovulation Chart

Well I feel like a bad aunty sitting here while I should be getting ready so i'm gonna go do my hair but i'll definitely keep checking in and replying to any posts :D x


----------



## AmandaBaby

Yay :D


----------



## waiting2012

Feeling waves of nausea...BUT icecream cake sounds sooo good...Hope you have fun at the nephew's birthday party!!! 

I can not wait to see your test results!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I know it'll be upsetting to see a :bfn: but remember--your sx are right on for a :bfp:--and the levels may just not be high enough yet...Think POSITIVE!!!! I don't think you have anything to worry about though!!! It's going to be :bfp:!!!!!! I just know it!!!

I'm so glad that you and Ashley think today's test is better--or at least that is the assumption I'm getting...:thumbup:...

Well, I was going to take a pic of the kids gingerbread house BUT the cat knocked it off the table first...Lets put it this way--it was cute--but after hitting the floor--looks like a tornado knocked it over!!:nope:.. at least the kids were ok with it...

I did go ahead and check my cp--I know--"STOP IT" but I was curious! My cp is back way way high...I know I should just relax--I guess I keep waiting for the day I check its low like it would be for me to m/c..."STOP IT STEPHANIE"...God would not want you to stress over it--Give your worries to Him!--So I'm going to take my advice and try to do just that!!!

I think I need to grab something to eat..The nausea is coming a lot more so this evening..I've nearly finished off a whole package saltines...Oh, this is going to be fun!! I hope the psychic that Jason talked to was WRONG about him having twins later in life with a blonde...(I'm naturally blonde but keep my hair dyed)....Not that it wouldn't be nice to pop out 2 babies--but I'll settle for JUST one!! :rofl:...

Sorry its taking so long to reply Amanda.....:dohh:

Luv Ya!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Thanks Stephanie, i've gotta leave in a minute and I still have to get all my crap together hahahaha, so this may be my last post until hopefully a BFP post later on 
Hope you can keep that nausea at bay and it doesn't bother you too much!
Sorry about the ginger bread house as well, that must have been annoying but glad the kids are alright!
I know what you mean about the whole CP checking (glad yours is way high) I'm feeling good because mine was really high and soft last last and then again this morning and i've read that your CP can change during the day/night so I was happy that it was consistently up! Checking just a minute ago as well haha and it was really high again, not as soft but still very soft, if that makes sense!!
Awe yes, how I would feel blessed to get pregnant with twins, i'll be more than ok with just one :D haha but we never know  either way i'll be ecstatic :D
Well, after my nephews party, OH and I may go shopping for a bit, then i'll get some HPTs and test :D 

xx


----------



## waiting2012

I can't wait either way for your test post!!!

Don't take NO for answer from the OH about getting the hpts either..Tell him this Texas chick will WALK to Queensland to kick his Aussie butt if he gives you a hard time about shopping!!! :rofl:....But be sure to say it mean like!!:growlmad: really lower those eyebrows :rofl:....

Have fun..Counting down the minutes till your back!!!

Luv ya!!!!

Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

OH BTW--Cervix in good position!! Mine has been like that ALL WEEK!!! YAY!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, deleted the duplicate post..:rofl:..stupid computer! :rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

Hope everyone had a good Christmas, I had a good time with my little family. Feeling a bitauseated right now and have heartburn and keep burping and farting lol luckily not smelly hahaha and silent. Haven't really eaten a whole lot just made pancakes and eggs this morning and had BBQ with lots of BBQ sauce earlier, I guess the BBQ sauce did it:-\ funny cause I was eating jalepenos wrapped in bacon yesterday and didn't get heartburn or indegestion at all and here I thought the spice food caused it supposably. Anyway Steph your test looks good everyday should be getting a bit darker. And twins wow what fun lol....hubby still thinks I'm going to have twins, I told him I will prove him wrong on Tuesday when i get my u/s but I would take anything I am blessed with. Our last puppy sold today yeah had 2 people drive from 2 hours away to get them on christmas but its a relief noto have to take care of stinky dogs anymorelol. When will you test again Stephanie?

Amanda I am going to stay on as long as I can just to hope to catch the result of your tests, I was reading through posts just hoping to see bfp towards the last page hope you had a good time at the party 

Ashley how is everything? Any more symptoms? I can't wait until you start testing.

Tany- how are you doing? Sorry you are still sick, you and hubby get some rest so you can get better! Are you still having a lot of nausea


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Jenn...I've been trying to hang on too...LOL...I can't wait for Amanda to test! 

Yay, on the puppies!!! Your complaints remind me soo much of when I was pg with Adrian...LOL..I still think "GIRL"....

As far as testing--not sure. I'm going to try and make it till tuesday for sure...The clinic I need to go to for the verification to get the medical--may or may not be open this week--with the holidays and all..They are only open certain days...Part of me says to wait till the 5th week--to be def. sure...I think with the fre test looking better today than yesterday's--I feel pretty confident either it will stick or not stick--but leaning toward a "sticky" bean...Or should I say "Jake" is planning on "sticking" around...FX'ed for "him"...:winkwink:

The nausea has def picked up a lot this evening..No heartburn--just nausea... and my carpal tunnel that has been bothering me so bad--this whole PG thing--I'm pretty convinced now...I had terrible carpal tunnel with both my full term pg...Just didn't expect it this soon.. I think it has to do with my retaining fluids...I was so "water" logged with the other two...and I swelled soo bad that when they did my IV for my schedule c/section with Adrian--they tried 7 times before they had to have the surgical (can't spell that big A' word) nurse come start it..It was AWEFUL!...Not looking forward to that, but I'm drinking plenty of water as I've been sooo thirsty....

Sounds like you had a good day today! As far as the indigestion goes--tums or rolaids were my best friend with Adrian....


----------



## waiting2012

Ps..Can't wait to see your U/S pic...Counting those days down too!!!! And at least your dh seems to "want" twins..LOL..Mine threatens to send one to a relative if we end up with 2...LOL


----------



## calebsmom06

A www, to send one to a relative hahaha he would probally be thrilled once they came. I'm not sure what to think there are 2 different Chinese cakenders one says boy and one says boy so i dont know. I wonder if the first one does the Chinese age or not like your supposed to. I know the other one does, but either way I won't trust them they are just fun 
Sounds like you had it tough with your daughter hopefully this one will be easier for you.
We did have a good day. We went to the store and passed some little baby booty socks and my husband (David) actually stopped me and said look at those I can't wait it makes me happy to see him excited about it.
Good luck waiting until tuesday I wouldn't be able to do it! More power to you and yes anxiously waiting for amanda


----------



## waiting2012

Just realized...Tuesday is your U/S right? Or am I off by one day??? Is it tomorrow? I tell you--preggo brain...:rofl:...I know I should know what day--you have told us already..but I can't for the life of me remember.....


----------



## waiting2012

I mention it because I have to make it to tuesday...Fingers crossed for Tuesday...I will feel 10x better after tuesday comes and goes without any cramping or spotting or bleeding...I will be soo relieved...Until the next week that is....LOL


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes my u/s is Tuesday morning at 915 can't wait


----------



## AmandaBaby

Havent properly read through the posts that I missed but just thought id check in and let you know that oh and I are at the shops, he's just getting some food, I'm not eating co I feel toi sick and I need to pee but I'm holding it in!! Will buy tests soon but oh may wanna shop for a bit lol. I will test as soon as I get home though xx


----------



## calebsmom06

A www I guess I will probally be asleep by then so i will try to check before I go into work in the morning', I can't wait for results


----------



## AmandaBaby

Testing in 35 minutes!!
Surely 4 hours is enough to hold my pee?
Going to go and distract myself by reading through some posts :)
FINGERS CROSSED!!
I'm so nervous!
xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

I need to peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
Testing in exactly 23 minutes haha :D


----------



## Affyash

Ahhhh Amanda! Im here and I'll stay on with you!


----------



## Affyash

You guys will never believe where I've been all day! My best friend went into labor in San Diego and had a baby girl named Nora at 350pm!!! I didn't make it in time for the birth but I spent 4 hours with them and it was amazing! Babies truly are a blessing and it was so exciting to see her with a baby daughter!
I've been havi g slight crAmping all day but prolly just sympathy pains lol!
So excited to see the test Amanda! My phone is dying I hope it stays alive long enough!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm here!
Just gonna post now.


----------



## Affyash

Yay I'm here! Please phone stay alive!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Ok so did the test after holding my pee for 4 hours!
Here's what I got! I can maybe see a line on the test but i'm not sure, in the picture i'm pretty sure I can see a line too...

1st - original picture
2nd - dots where I think the line is
3rd & 4th - tweaks

I just don't know if the lines have any colour?
Really hoping it's just too early and that it is the start of a BFP, gonna test maybe tomorrow with FMU..

Congrats to your friend Ashley, how amazing :)

xx
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2011-12-26 at 5.11.37 PM.png
File size: 110.3 KB
Views: 8









Screen shot 2011-12-26 at 5.11.22 PM.png
File size: 97.3 KB
Views: 6









Screen shot 2011-12-26 at 5.09.55 PM.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 3









Screen shot 2011-12-26 at 5.13.13 PM.png
File size: 130 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Affyash

Uh girlfriend you've got yourself a line!!!!!!!!! That's a bfp! Holy crap Amanda!!!! Def do a test with fmu but I'm making the call that you've got a bun in the oven!!


----------



## Affyash

Dude! Just looked again and it looks pink and a full fat line too! You can esp see it in the first tweek pic 3!!! I think a congratulations is in order!! Yaaaaaaay!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh I hope so but i'm just not sure, I compared the tweaked picture to one I got a few cycles ago and they kinda look the same :\ like it might just be the normal indent line :\ I don't know what to think!
I really hope it'll be a BFP though!


----------



## Affyash

I don't know I really think its a line! Evaps can't be that obvious can they?! I hope and pray this is it for you! I'm SOS orry I have to go now before my phone dies! Love and hugs and baby dust! I'll check back in tomorrow!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Dang girl! Your pics are 10X better than my test pics!!!!! You have 2 Lines!! There's NO mistaking it!!!

I know you are doubting them--BUT they are +++++++!!!! if you doubt it--did you try the "inverted" pic???? I bet with a line like that--it ought to glow! You saw my pics!

Girl....I'm going to say WAHOO!!!:happydance: YIPPEE!!!:happydance: CONGRATS!!!:happydance:

AWE!!! Amanda!!! I'm so glad that I had to get up earlier than my previous 2 mornings to pee!!! Not crazy that I'm nauseated sitting here and that my carpal tunnel is driving me CRAZY....I'm so glad to be back online!!! I'm going to head on back to bed--be back soon though--I am so sure!!

Oh....I'm doing my own HAPPY DANCE FOR YOU!!!! 

LUV, STEPHANIE!!!

OK, Ashley--it is soooo your turn next!! 2 for 3 so far--Lets make it 3 for 3!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

Just wanted to say a quick...Thank You, Jesus!! Thank you for allowing me to make it 3 wks 5 days..Thank you for allowing the friendships of such 4 great women. Thank You for blessing us all with your precious gifts and may Ashley have confirmation of hers soon, and Allow us to all carry healthy bundles of joy to term!

Amen!!


----------



## waiting2012

heading back to bed...Maybe the nausea will go away! Congrats Amanda!!!!

So estatic for you!!!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Thanks Stephanie, I think I did try inverting it and I think I could kind of see it! I will have to try again later though to make sure!! Can't wait to test in the morning again!!
My cervix is still high and mostly soft, checked quite a few times today andbyesterday lol and only twice it was inbetween soft and hard. When its soft though it like blends into the "wall" if that makes sense haha.
Also, had a massive loss of appetite today! Its nearly 9pm, I've been up since 8.30am and all I've eaten today is a bit of chocolate yogurt, some Katz amd dip, like 5 lollies, 3roses choclates, a few chips and.some sa ka tas. Barely anything and usually id be absolutely starving right now but nothing and yeah just don't have he appetite to eat. Everything puts me off!! Did you have this Stephanie?

Can't.wait for you to test Ashley!! 

Xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Ok, just had a bit of a play around with some previous tests i've done as well as my own from today (all FRER). I've only inverted them.

1st & 2nd - these test are from when I tested about a week ago (when I thought I ovulated earlier). I don't think either one actually glows or anything.

3rd - this is my test from today, I think the line glows a little?

Could this be a good sign or am I just imagining things with the glow...?
 



Attached Files:







No Glow.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 1









No Glow2.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 2









Glow.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## waiting2012

Girl, That third one has a "glow" to it!!! YAY!!!! Congratulations!!! It may still be early, but it's there!!!! I pray that both of our levels continue to rise!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Well after a nice night of :sex:--A W E S O M E!! :blush::happydance::blush: I woke an hour earlier than yesterday to pee:wacko: *got online to see Amanda's tests and didn't go back to bed until about 4 I think it was...:haha:* My cervix--DONT SAY IT--I KNOW---it's a bit lower but I think part of that is umm...:blush: my bowel issues right now....Not quite constipated--but very gassy and well--the last round--was not easy...:rofl:...:haha::blush::loo::rofl:!!! First time I actually had some cramping in the last few days and they were all gas! :rofl:....Boobs still hurt a bit--more when touched but they are soo sore on the sides by armpits...But Oh, yeah..My cervix---I was going to tell you--I can feel that it is def closed and seems to be layer of something over the opening..I'm guessing that's the plug...:happydance: Ok, not checking again...LOL...Back is a little achey..So after just finishing my 2nd breakfast seeing how the one I had at 3:30-4 has already well worn off--had some toast with PB and Butter on it...Ummm...

And how nice of the nausea to creep back in as I type that...God is def sending me signs isn't He!!!

How are ya'll...???? Amanda--have ya' got a due date yet??? I can't wait for you to change your ticker!!!!

:happydance::finger::fool::crib::bunny:\\:D/=D&gt;:holly::xmas4::xmas6::xmas8::xmas10::xmas12::xmas9:


----------



## TandA08

HOLY CRAP! I had 5 pages of reading to do in order to catch up, but it was soooooo worth it to finally find Amanda's BFP!!!!!! I am sooooooo excited for you! That makes two of you to join Jenn and I, now we are just waiting for Ashley!! Come on girl, you can do it!

Jenn - woohoo u/s tomorrow! Can't wait to see your pic!

As for me, I was up all night sick, congested, coughing! MISERABLE! DH woke up this morning coughing, and tried to complain to me, I told him to not even start with me, I was up all night while he was quite contently sleeping!! I was so crappy that I couldn't even go feed my horses last night. I had to ask my friend to do it. It takes A LOT to keep my away from my horses!! This morning I am coughing up all kinds of crap. I took a shower which helped loosen a lot of it, and that helped. I think I am gonna go get a humidifier today and see if that will help me sleep at night. Especially since I can't take anything. Ugh.

Congrats Amanda!


----------



## waiting2012

So sorry you are dealing with the congestion and stuff!!! Everyone here is dealing with the same--but I've just got this darn stuffy nose....BUT I can still smell the eggs...UGH...Hope you feel better soon!!!

And my only dh complaint is--man, he is such a "horndog" :rofl:....He told me he just really aroused right now...:rofl:...Then he pointed out 2 new stretch marks on my left hip...*Jack *ss*.....

Come on Ashley!!!! We got to make it 5 for 5!!!! Your early sx sound soo good!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Omg Amanda that brought tears to my eyes that is a bfp and o can see a slight glow in the tweaked test. I can't wait to see tomorrows darker test. How is your fiance have you told him? And stephanie you have it too! Those are pregnancy booby pains lol when they are on the sides! That was my one symptom last month at about 12 sports omg we just need Ashley! I can't wait to see both of your tests Gompers! We will have an exciting day. 2 people testing and my u/s yea. Sorry about typos on my phone


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh and I had a dream last night that I had a little girl! Oh how I hope!


----------



## waiting2012

I def feel a "girl" vibe coming from ya!!! Yay!!!

Yes, still waiting on Ashley...LOL...What a WONDERFUL way to end 2011!!! Jason is somewhat over the moon with this time around--no harsh comments etc...Must be something he is "feeling":blush:...LOL...I def. think boy for me...I had a couple of cigs left--thought ok, I need to quit...I just smoked one--made me dizzy and nauseas--that was A++ sign when I was pg with Wesley! We also have another "name" for this little bean--I really like it too..Its not biblical--but I like it a lot... I can picture this bean sprouting and fitting the name perfect (and hopefully with a head of my dh's red hair...LOL) 

Colt Weatherby... **named for guns--but Jason picked them...**

Waiting to test again--I really don't feel like I need to; to be honest. I know they will test me at the clinic and then they do an u/s to date the pg...I just need to make it that far...:thumbup:... 

I was getting ready to get in the tub and Adrian asked me what the "purple" lines were on my chest...LOL...I thought, well...my veins are blue--looked in the mirror--I have freaking pink/purple stretch marks already!!! :rofl:...I took a "bump" picture--although I don't know if I should post it..:rofl:...I'm rather round even after losing all the weight I have...LOL...I found a thread though with Plus size bumps and thought--Yay...Big girls with bumps too!!!:thumbup:

I texted my co-boss and coworker a bit ago--asked them for their prayers--figured it would make it easier when I go back to work and all...They are so supportive! Haven't told the "families" yet, but sure Adrian will tell her grandpa when he comes over later to help with the heifer...Good golly...Tomorrow will the day AF should arrive although my ticker says tomorrow will be 3 wks 6 days...I guess they measure things differently.... even though when I look at the calendar tomorrow is cd 28...I don't care...My heart says 4 wks, but my ticker says 3+5 today...Feeling just those strange "tugs" and "pulls" in the upper pelvic area--NO CRAMPS!! Yay:happydance:


----------



## calebsmom06

I'm glad he is action more confident with this pregnancy hope he stays that way! Everything is sounding so promising for you this cycle and it seems like your little bean will stick, I'll send prayers your way also. Can't wait for Amanda's blaring bfp pic tomorrow hope everyone is having a great dat


----------



## waiting2012

Thank You so much Jenn!!

We are going to run to walmart and get some things...The dh is waiting..LOL...

Talk to you soon!!:kiss:


----------



## TandA08

Just checking in real quick. Jenn good to hear from ya!

Stephanie, I am so excited for you, and I'm glad that DH is being more supportive this time - as he should be!

I'm still miserably sick. I had today off for the holiday, and it's a good thing too. I haven't been able to do a single thing all 3 days! I'm just hoping I'm feeling better by the morning. We have our Physical Inventory on Friday and there is absolutely no way they will let me miss a day this week. It is up to me to get everything prepped. They seem to believe that they couldn't possibly do a PI without me. And I don't mind them thinking that, makes me feel important, and if nothing else - job security! LOL. Boy will they be screwed next year when I am not there! Ooh how I'd love to be a fly on the wall then! That place is so half assed backwards that they will screw it all up without me there!

Well... back to resting. Actually I've been working on a jigsaw puzzle of a horse scene. 750 pieces, but they are all odd shaped pieces which makes it extra hard. But once I'm done, I'm going to frame it and hang it in the baby's room.


----------



## AmandaBaby

IS ANYONE HERE!?
I'M ABOUT TO TEST!!!
I'm so nervous :(


----------



## TandA08

I'm here with you Amanda!


----------



## AmandaBaby

OK! :)

So nervous, going to do it now!! :|


----------



## TandA08

I'm waiting!

....
.......
.........


----------



## AmandaBaby

I don't know if I really see anything :\ been 3 minutes.
I'll upload a picture


----------



## TandA08

Well, it's still really early. It takes 2 days for the HCG to double, so there may not be much of a difference from your last test yet. But it's okay, don't get down yet.


----------



## AmandaBaby

Yeah it is still really early. I am only 9 DPO today lol :\
Here's some pictures....
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2011-12-27 at 8.37.14 AM.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 6









Screen shot 2011-12-27 at 8.37.24 AM.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TandA08

I can see it in the inverted pic.

Just wait a couple days before testing again. The line should become much more obvious by then.


----------



## AmandaBaby

I hope so!
Temp was 36.5 yesterday and went up to 36.7 today :) 
So that's .3 above my cover line! By this time last month my temp was just above the cover line. Hope it's a good thing that it's still up.
If i'm not pregnant then my temp should drop below the cover line on 11 and 12 DPO.
Really hope it stays up/keeps rising :D


----------



## TandA08

I have positive feelings for you! Hang in there, I know this part of the ride is murder on your emotions. But I just know that your BFP is there!

Well, I gotta run and get to the ranch to feed my horses. I can't let my friend do it again today! I feel so bad for not seeing my equine kiddos yesterday.

:hugs: Amanda


----------



## waiting2012

Just catching up!!


----------



## waiting2012

If your on Amanda--Hang tight!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm on! :)


----------



## waiting2012

Love You Girl!!! I'm so happy for you right now!!!! RELAX!! Your temp is up, you have all the same sx I do!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awe thank you Stephanie :D
I'm feeling positive, just can't wait for it to hopefully darken!!


----------



## waiting2012

So have we figured out the due date yet????? Curious minds want to know!!! I'm letting nature run it's course as far as testing--I will go by the clinic and let them do their thing--may wait till after the 1st--I should reach the 5th week by the 3rd/4th of January by then any test I use--no matter what time of day--should be :bfp: for sure!!

Now we all need to rub our bellies and pray to the one true God for Ashley to get her :bfp: too!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Had my first hint of cramping today while out and about--nothing painful--just like "there"...Then some twinges and pulls very briefly on the right side...I know going completely cramp free this entire pregnancy is NOT going to happen or my uterus won't stretch, but it was soo nice to have them just be a 0 on a pain scale of 1-10 (10 being what I felt with my m/c)...Nausea has let up a bit this evening--nice...Jason is enjoying the boo-bays very much--I even got them shoved into my push up bra--they look quite nice I might add...LOL and when I think they don't hurt like they did the previous 2 days--lol'n'behold they will feel like they were given a good squeeze..They are def still sore on the sides too...

How about you??? What's the latest very early pg symptoms????


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hopefully, my due date will be September 10th, 2012 :D
Glad your DH is enjoying the boobs stephanie! ;) And glad he's not said anything hurtful this time around. I'm feeling so positive for you! :)
As for me, just wondering if it's possibly to have very vague cravings, because at the moment i'm absolutely CRAVING to go to lunch somewhere lol, not exactly sure what I want but i'm just craving it! Does that sound silly? I think it does...
It goes way beyond just wanting to go though, like.. I NEED TO GO OUT TO LUNCH SOMEWHERE AND EAT LOTS OF FOOOOOOOD!!
Ok, maybe it's not a craving lol. I think it's just my appetite coming back. Although, i'm not really hungry... I just really WANT food 
Feeling a bit of nausea, more so earlier this morning though.
Boobs maybe hurt... when I push them in hahaha so I don't think that counts


----------



## AmandaBaby

MMMMMMMMMMMM something greasy.
Toasted sandwich on turkish bread, hot chips.
Anything along these lines.
Drooooooooooooools
hahahahhaa.


----------



## waiting2012

Yeah, I hear ya on the cravings thing!!! I'm craving things--but it's like ok, what do I want, what do I want???? I want to EAT!!! I just had not 1 but 2 of my favorite holiday candies...Dark Chocolate Raspberry Marshmellow Santa--by Russell Stover's Candy...They were on clearance at Walmart :rofl:...Since eating them though as I sit here--feeling a bit topsy turvy...UGH...but they were sooo good when I was eating them! LOL...I got some more Key Lime Carbonated water and sipping it too...Not really loving it--but plain water just doesn't taste good to me...I want a hamburger with chili on it--got the stuff to make them--and the dh wanted tater tots instead of french fries--so hoping he'll make me one when he gets back from dealing witht the heifer! I have wanted one ALL weekend!!! I did get more saltines too--going to take a pkg with me tomorrow to work--although I think I'll be busy enough that I may not notice the nausea..

So when was your LMP? I can't remember....:dohh: I figured you would be just a couple of days behind me...Didn't figure on a full five:dohh: LOL....

Praying, Praying, Praying, for our "beans" to stick!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## AmandaBaby

The website that I got the due date from said I am exactly 3 weeks. That's IF I am. I sure hope I am.. haha.
Yess that's what i'm like.. Like I want something so bad but I don't actually know WHAT I want.... It's actually a bit upsetting to be honest lol. I feel like i'm gonna go nuts if I don't figure out what I want and get it.
Just something greasy is all I can put it down too.
There's a place down the road that does the ham and cheese toasted sandwiches with chips for like $10, I could so go that, except it's barely 10.30 am haha and we're going to a DFO shopping centre which is like 40 minutes away so I need to think of something I can get from there, but i'm hungry NOW!!! And I need something NOW Not in 40 minutes hahahaha


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh, LMP was 30th November.
Fingers crossed our beans stick (and that I am actually pregnant lol)


----------



## AmandaBaby

Don't think i'm gonna test again until Friday night or Saturday morning.
AF is due Saturday, hope it doesn't arrive.. And hope I can wait that long, I think i'm gonna get OH to hide my last test hahahahaha. I think I would end up going crazy at him though and he didn't tell me where it was and I wanted to test early lol


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh i'm so funny.
Just pranced around the house, winging about how hungry I am, opened the fridge knowing that I want is not in there. Then walked away from the fridge and said, "Come on, we've gotta go, i'm starving!!"
The funny part? He's sitting on the lounge playing COD, clearly waiting for me to get ready. So really, i'm just waiting on myself hahaha. 
Why am I such a procrastinator!?


----------



## waiting2012

UMMM....Ham and Cheese Toaster Sandwiches...UMMMM.... Your making me super hungry!!!! I agree with ya on the needing something greasy....It all is getting clearer for me now...:rofl:...I am sitting here remembering this past thursday--I had gone shopping for the kids Christmas got home at nearly 11pm and the dh was like--I want McDonalds..I thought--ummm..McDonalds...Got me a quarterpounder with cheese, super fry and sprite...IT was 11pm...:rofl:......

Jason says to tell you that with Adrian he gained 55lbs from our eating Taco Bell!!!

LOL...


----------



## waiting2012

Our LMP dates are the same!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Ovulated on the 13th or 14th for sure........**28 day cycle**


----------



## calebsmom06

Amanda since it takes 2-3 days for the hcg level to double so if u test tomorrow or the next day your line should get darker it is probally just to son to see the increase. Its going to be hard for me to waait to see your next test Friday that's a loooong way I can't imagine the anxiousness you will have, I tested every day lol 
Tanya hope you get to feeling better the rest of the week could be hard if you don't, I feel for you:-\ hope your getting plenty of rest. 
Stephanie I am anxiously waiting your next test too even though I know u said you won't test again that your going to wait for the clinic, it is still leaving me impatient
Ashley your turn!

And yes the holiday schedules are over so i should be getting on more often, I know I've been distant the last few weeks, I'm off tomorrow and then work the rest of the week. Hope you all are having a good day or eveining


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh and my craving today was tna, came home and made tuna sandwhiches for dinner it was delicious and very easy to make so I'll take it, nothing like an easy dinner


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Jenn...
I know your probably right...LOL...I will probably break down and test again...But honestly--can't afford it...After what I spent on tests this past week and all...If I do test again--I hate to say it--and I hate to use them--I'll probably pick up a couple of the $ tests--I know Brooke1993 was using $tree tests and wasn't getting much but used a digi test tonite and got her "pregnant" reading--I'm just tooo scared to use a digi...I would be just crushed if I saw the "not pregnant" and I don't want to start my new year with that gloom and doom hanging over me...I want to start the new year with some sort of hope...and with the way I feel right now--I have a wonderful sence of peace and hope right now--so IF I test--I can spare a couple of bucks on the cheap ones and if they don't show like I figure they should--I'm not going to stress because I know Brooke had negative $ tests and a def positive digi...And of course I'll post pics if I do...And they will probably be took during my lunch break...LOL...

So far, I feel pretty darn good...Hard to believe this but I've used more tests this month than any other...LOL...

So have you and the husband picked out girl names yet? I'm sure we already discussed it a while back--but I don't remember...LOL....I think we have decided on Colt for a boy...It's not the biblical name--but it seems to be the perfect name.....I don't know...I just have this "feeling", ya know?? Or maybe I'm just way-out-there...LOL...:wacko:


----------



## calebsmom06

I understand completely, if you feel you don't need to test then don't, but if your hcg levels are super high then dollar tests should pick it up and since it was a few days ago you got your bfp then your levels should have definetley doubled yeah but if it doesn't show then screw the dumb dollar store tests, ugh but I'm so anxious for you and Amanda! And Ashley just like one more week before she tests right? Colt is a good name, we have name picked out yes we think arianna Marie lôpez for a girl and Elijah Cruz Lopez for a boy. Cruz was Davids dads middle name. Sometimes I feel like I am going to have a girl and sometimes I feel like I will have a boy, I disco ered there are 2 different Chinese gender charts and the one that we are supposed to go by is the one that predicts lunar month of conception as well as lunar age, well the one that calculates lunar month and age says boy and the other says girl, I really really want my little girl but I will be happy with another baby boy also


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awe Stephanie, I so didn't realise we had the same LMP! I ovulated on the 18th December (CD 19).

So, I caved and bought another 3 pack of FRERs hahaha  That leaves me with 4! So I can test tomorrow (Wednesday), Thursday, Friday and Saturday!! Haha :D Oh how i'm itching to test again at the moment but I think i'm just gonna wait. I have no idea how i'm gonna make it through work tomorrow, coz i'll most likely test in the afternoon when I get home.. Ahhhh I don't think i'm gonna cope! I actually feel like feeing on a previous test i've done just so I can pee on SOMETHING!!!!!!!! hahaha. I'm going crazy


----------



## AmandaBaby

Symptom wise, still feeling nauseous although not as much as yesterday, i've just eaten though so that's probably lessened the nausea a bit. Will wait and see.
Before OH and I left to go to the shops this morning, I had a bit of a bout of diarrhoea (sorry TMI!) But it kind of got me thinking some more because I had it as well last time when I was pregnant and I think a few days before I got my BFP.... Really hoping that it's a good sign lol.


----------



## AmandaBaby

I forgot to add..
I bought 3 tops today, they are exactly the same. Hahaha.
One to wear to bed, the other to wear out and then I got another one but the next size up for when I finally have a bump :D they are so comfy!! :)


----------



## waiting2012

Need to head to work...LOL...Just wanted to stop in and read updates, and give one quick...

Amanda--YAY girl!!! I know you are soooo preggo!!! That's so funny...I O'ed on the 13th I think--AF was due today.....:happydance:

Woke this am at 4:25--UGH--what is with that time????? I guess bean thinks it's a good time to go pee! Feeling a bit nauseas since being up and around--my mouth is super dry!!

Love the names Jenn!!! I found that calendar too and it said this is a girl--but when I tried to match up the other 2 kiddos--it was the opposite of what I had...So I'm sticking with the CNTDWN2PG one as it matched for Wesley and Adrian...Jason said the psychic told him: Career change in later life--He's gone from being a CNA to the Oil Field industry; and his girls would have different mothers--2 would be close in age--the other 2 twins with red hair later in life--I told him -- I ain't waiting till he's any later in life-- and unless I die tomorrow--there won't be any other woman to give him twins...LOL

Ok, Gotto go or I'll be late!!!
Luv, Stephanie


----------



## AmandaBaby

Stephanie, have I mentioned how happy I am for you!?
Jenn, I forgot to say earlier that I love the names you have both chosen!
Sorry, I think I was at the shops when I read your post, although I can't remember 
Girls names are sorted for us (either Scarlett Isabella or Ava Isabella) and we've decided on Lincoln for a boy but hadn't yet decided on a middle name. He doesn't wanna use his name and I would feel bad if we had his dads name as the middle name and vice versa. Well, my mum lost my brother when I was five, he was born prematurely at 21 weeks I think. She called him Harley. Now i'm kinda thinking that I would love to have Harley as the middle name, of course, that's if my mum is okay with it. It would actually work out pretty well because I think her due date would have been September which is when I could be due  So maybe, Lincoln Harley Williams :) I quite like it.


----------



## TandA08

Morning Ladies! Jenn has been texting me, I think she'll be on soon to post her u/s pics. 

As for me, well, I'm at work, but not happy about it. I'm still pretty sick. I bought a cool mist humidifier yesterday and slept with that in the room last night. It definitely helped and I was feeling better when I first woke up. But now, I can't stop coughing, and it being 53(F) at my desk is not helping!!!! I'll probably go home at lunch and take a shower to break up some of the nastiness in my chest, which should help ease the coughing too. Ugh...

Amanda, I am sooo excited for you! Everything sounds like it is going just as it should be! 

Stephanie, I am loving the name Colt - adorable.

Well, I gotta pee.... and it's a long cold walk to the bathroom in this warehouse. I'll be back on soon to check in on everyone. Hoping Jenn hurries up and posts her u/s updates!


----------



## Affyash

Hey girls! I'm finally back in the land of the living! I got back from San Diego last night - baby Nora is just perfect! It was a little sad for me seeing this beautiful little baby girl since I want one of my own so bad. But it was nice seeing my best friend with her first baby. She had her completely naturally with no meds or anything in about 5 hours! Total insanity if you ask me!
I was a little blue yesterday because of this. Also, I've come to expect some "signs" every month that I'm not pregnant. I have no idea if this is really a sign or not but around 3 days after O I get a largish blob of whitish stringy cm that ends up in the toilet or on my tp. Once I see this, I automatically just assume I'm out. I have no idea what it is, but in my mind its my egg coming out on unfertilized. Totally irrational, I know, but I can't help it. And, of course, that's exactly what I saw on Sun/Mon. Soooo, I don't know but I think I'm out. We'll have to wait and see, I'm due for AF on 1/5.
Sooooo happy for Steph and Amanda! Congrats girls! Can't wait to see those fat pink blaring :bfp:!!!! Your symptoms all sound perfect and I pray you both have sticky beans! I'm loving the names from all of you too! Absolute perfection! 
Jenn - I'm very anxious to see your u/s pics, post as soon as you can!!
Tanya - so sorry you've been so sick. Glad the humidifier is working!
I'll check back in a little bit, sorry I've been MIA the last couple days!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok here it is:) Heart rate was 186...my little one was just wiggling away inthere it was sooooo cute!
 



Attached Files:







327691_310257352347701_100000903153537_928930_2006325323_o.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 7









412098_310257629014340_100000903153537_928932_1778005367_o.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TandA08

Awwww Jenn! That's awesome! Beautiful pics!


----------



## calebsmom06

Thank you. I cant wait for our next ones:) We should find out what we are having in Feb


----------



## Affyash

Oh wow that's just awesome! So big already! Right on! Congrats Jenn!!


----------



## calebsmom06

I know its hard to believe that that little baby is only an inch or so long and will grow into a big baby in the next 7 months!


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh, and finally here are my 4 and 8 week belly pics. The one in the blue shirt is the 4 week and the black shirt is my 8 week nothing showing for me yet. lol to me I look bigger in the first pic hahahaha must have been bloat
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111127_102217.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20111220_084813.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Affyash

LOL! I was just going to say, is it possible that you're bigger in the first! Ha! Right on Jenn, you just keep growing that baby! You look awesome and your u/s pics made me teary! So happy for you!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww thank you, I remember that first month I was like always bloated! I hated it never realized how obvious it was until I put the pics up next to eachother lol. You wont be far behind, dont give up hope!


----------



## waiting2012

I just ran to town with the "co" boss--since her heartattack a year ago she doesn't like to go to town alone--anxiety...

Anyhow--nauseas off and on today still--good sign I think...No spotting! YAY!!! I haven't uploaded my pics from email, but I will here in a few minutes, just wanted to check in first...

Jenn--BEAUTIFUL!!! I so hope to make it to where ya'll are at so that I can see a "wiggly" bean!!! 

Tanya--so sorry your feeling so icky right now! I hope you feel better soon!! 

Ashley--Counting the days till you can test!!! Praying for a sticky bean for you!!

Amanda--LOVE the name!!! Hope your feeling good this time around!! (about everything!)

Well, going to my email to look at the pics--most were took outside so I don't know how they actually look or anything...

Back in a few!


----------



## TandA08

I'm back at work now. And now it's 58(F) at my desk - a little better. But after resting I feel much better. 

I had I think my first pregnancy craving! Nacho Cheese Doritos. So I went to the vending machine here at work and got some. YUMMMY!


----------



## calebsmom06

Glad your feeling a bit better, and enjoy those doritos


----------



## waiting2012

Back ladies...


----------



## waiting2012

Well, I did...Used a 100 miu test and then an hour later:dohh: a babyhopes cartridge one...I don't know...I'm going with the FRE... I mean--I'm nauseas, my boobs are huge etc..NO cramping minus the twinges and stuff like that...No spotting...And FRE are the most accurate...Plus Brooke1993--was having trouble with these cheap tests too and yet got her digi to read pg while the same the cheap tests like I used said BFN...Not sure what gives...But oh well...Still feel pg..More pg this time than with any of my m/c--and the only I'm NOT missing is the amount of cramping I had with those...So Cheap tests=crappy results I guess...







I'm telling ya--if ya'll see something--great..But these would make a person doubt being pg if I hadn't met Brooke on here and knew what she's gone through with the cheap test... I've got not 1, not 2 but 4 different FRE tests that told me "pg"...So I'm going with those...But it was fun to pee on something!


----------



## TandA08

Stephanie, the 100miu is not very sensitive at all! I think the FRERs are like 25miu - just for reference! And I had a bad experience with the blue dye tests. So, my advice, stick with the FRER. 

Well, I kinda enjoyed the doritos. I'm so sick that any food tastes so bland, so I could barely taste them! Soooo ready for this cold to be gone!


----------



## waiting2012

I'm sticking with the FRE...I won't be able to use another of those till this coming weekend--if I bother...I mean...Next week I can go into the clinic and let them do their own...I just have to make it to next week and like I've already said--I don't want to start the new year off with a pending m/c hanging over my head or in the back of my mind...What fun is that!

So glad your enjoying your doritos!! Sounds good!


----------



## waiting2012

Lunch is over and my computer needs to charge...Talk to ya'll later!
Luv ya'll!


----------



## TandA08

K, there must be something in the doritos. I ate that first bag with half a turkey sandwich (not lunchmeat turkey, a real turkey from Christmas dinner LOL), an hour ago. And now I'm wanting more doritos - must be a craving! I'll have to go get some at the store because the vending machine is a rip off! It's $.85 for a snack size bag! What a ripoff!!


----------



## TandA08

At my expense!

I have THE WORST brain ever right now!! You know how when you're tired, you're mentally a little slow? Yup, me right now. Or when you're sick, you have a foggy brain? Yup, me right now. And the so called "pregnancy brain"? Yup, me right now. Oh, did I F up that project!? Here's my list of excuses: Tired, sick, pregnant. Take your pick! Not to mention you have us working in a sub-standard environment! 

This is how I feel right now: :wacko:


----------



## Affyash

LOL! You guys make me laugh! Baby brain, doritos, peeing on anything in sight! Rest easy Steph, if AF is/was due today and it hasn't started, you can be assured you have a bean! Your lines looked fab and blue dyes suck. Plus, the dollar store one right after probably just means your urine was too diluted! No worries!
I'm feeling crampy!!!! :happydance:
I am so afraid to hope, but I really really want this to be it. What are the chances of all of you getting your BFPs and me not? Like slim to none, so I still have hope!!


----------



## TandA08

Ashley you have hope until AF arrives. Even then, you still have hope, for the next month! Don't give up! Sorry you're feeling crampy, hopefully they are good cramps from your uterus being pissed off that it has to stretch and make room and get ready for big changes!!

:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes Ashley I think you will jump right in with us then we can start our own thread in the first trimester and stick together


----------



## TandA08

Awww Jenn you changed your pic! How sweet!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes I'm in love


----------



## waiting2012

Ya'll know just the right things to say...And I love the pic Jenn!!! I so want this to work out...I'm sitting here in the bathroom, dreading what the next few days will bring..And then my brain is going--"what if you make it through the next few days, then what???" It is such a viscious rollercoaster and I just want to sit here and :cry: There is little piece of me that wants to believe my FRE tests are telling me I'm pg while the others are just crap, but then what about the months that I used the "crap" tests and GOT lines...I mean you can go back to the early posts of this thread and find them--what are those??? Does that mean they were still duds? I knew I should have just let it be. I was ok with what I had and what I knew. Now I sit here second guessing myself and everything I feel. I mean..Does that mean I wasn't pg all those times I GOT lines on them; does that mean I DIDN'T m/c each of those months? Does that mean what they told me in the ER wasn't accurate or true? Just what does it all mean? Does it mean for whatever reason that maybe FRE picked really low hcg and its just not doubled enough to be picked up on a test that I think reads 50miu's according to the new packaging on the BabyHopes test? Last month's packaging when I used them the miu's were on the outside of the box--this time--the mius and instructions and stuff were on the inside..Why do I have to second guess myself to be happy when all I end up feeling is lousy and miserable. I should be happy right now..I have 4 tests that every other pg woman uses--and they are :bfp:...Not blaring positive like I would hope, but I was the dope that used them all up over the weekend instead of sticking to 1 per day...I hate the "what-ifs"--THEY SUCK! and this isn't about me needing to be "in control", this is about--knowing what the truth is about my body..Either it's pregnant or its not and if I'm not then why and the hell do I feel like this? I mean--it could be psychological--but I wasn't really forcefully trying this month--I didn't keep some daily hour by hour journal of every sx like I did in November...That was obsessive...I was just giving it the old college try one last time for the sake of hanging in there with Amanda and Ashley--I figured one of them would get :bfp:s before I ever would...I feel like a complete idiot! I just want to beat my head against the wall and say "STUPID, STUPID, STUPID!".... I was happy knowing that my FRE's were positive and I try to rationalize that the other tests aren't as sensitive but I feel so STUPID...And how many times am I going to post crap like this to make ya'll feel sorry for me...DON'T feel sorry for me--I was the idiot who tested with those damn tests after not following my own advice..I just figured "why, not?"--can't afford the good tests and to chicken shit to get the digis right now..So glad I didn't...I guess I'll just have to wait and see..I know af was supposed to arrive today--tomorrow at the latest... Don't feel like she's coming either...

Sorry to sound like a downer...Going to eat now...Chili burgers and chili cheese tater tots...Ummm...Mouth is watering and stomach is going topsy turvy...I guess I should just NOT stress about things...I'll be 4 weeks tomorrow and I should be happy about it...I'll try to...

Lots of love, Stephanie


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwwww Amanda don't be down, this may be it for you, don't feel bad, you show no signs of af you have side booby pain you have nausea and crazy emotions you are pregnant we all saw it on the tests. Frer. Picked up my positive with my hcg levels at 8 when I had my chemical so on that level it would take like 4+ days to double enough to show up on a cheapy test, your just early don't freight, we are all here for u


----------



## AmandaBaby

Jenn, your ultrasound picture are gorgeous!! I'm so happy fot you!
Stephanie, don't stress, you are SO pregnant, I would just put it down to a bad batch or maybe the other times you implanted early, either way, try not to worry to much :D
Tanya, glad your feeling a but better, enjoy your Doritos!
Ashley, can't wait until you can ter!!

As for me, I cannot wait to finish work so I can test!! Going to pee at 2pm and then hold it until 6pm and do it then..
I'm feeling positive but then I'm still doubtful! Cervix is still high and very soft, like it blends into everything, that's how soft it is!! Temp dropped .1 this am to 36.6 but I had a.shocking sleep last night and before actually getting up. Took me forever to fall asleep then OH woke me up at 1am when he went to bed, then I had a headache so took Panadol then before my alarm went off I kept waking up, was uncomfortable and hot :( can interrupted sleep be a sign of pregnancy?
Still nauseous and hungry but no appetite...
So nervous to test!! 6 hours until I do...


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww the dreaded 6 hour wait:-\ can't wait to see results in the morning. And thank you...I'm in awe over it. I'm soooo in love


----------



## TandA08

Stephanie, all that you are feeling right now is just pregnancy hormones messing with you. Just let it go, say a prayer, whatever it takes to ease your mind. You're pregnant! That's all you need to care about! The rest is in God's hands, and always remember, he will not put you through more than you can handle!

Amanda I hope this next test will be a darker line for ya! But if not, don't worry, it's still early remember, and you may still need to wait another day or so! But we all saw the line on your other test! So, we know it's there!


----------



## waiting2012

But thanks. I need those kind words...I def. feel preggo...I'm just on the verge of tears...maybe I O'ed later in the week--I mean we had sex on the 13th, 14th, 15th into the 16th (LOL); and I guess it is possible that his spermies were just doing so good conception didn't take place when I think it may have...Shoot...Makes me wonder... I have an extra $ test--so I figured going to take it in the am and see what comes up with FMU...maybe a hint of something? 

And I know I have said it like 10X that I wasn't going to check my cp--slap me through the computer--please...I noticed last night it was kind of mid/low--not really low--but just mid/low instead of mid/high...Makes me worry a bit as for the last week it was always mid/high to so high I couldn't reach it...I hope it's just something my body is doing as it twinges and stretches around the pelvic area...It's not "rock" hard but not soft--kind of like a plum in feeling...I don't know if that makes sence or not....Nausea only lasted long enough for me to eat...LOL...a few bits of it when I ate a ch. covered cherry--but didn't last long..I'm just sooo dang thirsty! 

and this woman on the Pregnancy Test forum and her "I don't want to sound mean" thread about women who test and then AF starts and they "claim" its a chemical--she really PISSED ME OFF...I had to put my 2 cents in and hope I don't get into to much trouble for my post to her in responce...LOL...I mean h*ll the woman is 17 weeks pregnant--why is she even bothered by someone's posts on the PG test board????? STUPID!

Amanda--sx still sound good hun...I've had a few nights when I had a headache....Not really having any really weird dreams..I did have an unusual one last night--but not must have been too weird as I don't really remember what it was about..LOL...Hope you feel better hun! And don't stress about the temps...

Now if my hubby will stop having his own weird dreams--we'll be good...He had one last night that I had triplets...Geesh..I just told him "honey, you aren't THAT good!" :rofl:....


----------



## calebsmom06

Omg sorry I put Amanda's name instead of yours in that earlier post....yep blame it on the pre go brain lol...well I'm going to bed goodnight ladies. Work until 930 tomorrow night boooooo


----------



## waiting2012

It's ok...:rofl:...I understand completely...

Add this to one of the top 10 signs your preggo--heartburn--and that burp and feel the remains of what you just ate in the back of your throat..UGH...Just did that...Chili burn...LOL...I do have acid issues already--but I usually don't burp and feel like that so soon after having just ate...Still very thirsty....UGH...I just can't get enough to drink....and the taste in the back of my throat is aweful!!!

Well...I'm heading to bed too...Very tired, emotionally and physically...BUT I don't have to be to work until 9a tomorrow so I'll try to be on some in the morning before going in!...

Luv ya'll and night!
Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

4 weeks tomorrow--Yay...No spotting, or cramping! Prayers, Prayers, Prayers....I prayed to God on the way home from work that if He's not going to allow this one to stick-to take it sooner than later....Maybe He'll let this one stay on...

Again, good night all!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

awww I'll be praying for you darling....I am so sorry your having to go through this all! (I've been stalking a little)


----------



## AmandaBaby

...Well not officially but pretty sure I will be soon.
Started having AF type cramps this afternoon, probably around 2-30-3pm, it's been low in my stomach like in the middle and more constant in my back, low as well!! THen I tested today (10 DPO) and blatant BFN! I know that 10 DPO seems really early but when you take into account that I only have a 12 day LP, it actually isn't that early at all :( plus I thought implantation took place at 6 DPO so it's been 4 days since, you would think i'd see something! I only held my pee for 3ish hours but still, if I was pregnant, and being this close to AF arriving, something should be there! :( I'm pretty sure the "lines" I keep seeing on my tests are just the indents because I had the exact same lines on previous tests and I wasn't pregnant then either! :(
Grrrrrr. If i'm not pregnant, when I have a feeling i'm not, I just wish all my symptoms would go and AF would just arrive. Hmmm, what a wonderful way to end an already bad year :( What's so annoying though is that I thought I did everything right this time and i've had so many symptoms!!
- Possible implantation dip at 6 DPO
- DTD the day of Ov as well as a day and 2 days before
- Used pre seed
- Had my legs up for AGES
- Been so nauseous
- Trouble sleeping
- Bit of diarrhoea (sorry TMI) which I had last time before my MC
- Cervix was so good!! (now it's starting to feel open it;'s not as high as it has been and not as soft.
- Twinge like pain in ovaries and back ache
- Good temps

And so much more, pretty sure my temperature will have fallen below my cover line tomorrow and then i'll basically know for sure.

I'm so angry and upset. I don't understand why this is taking so f**king long! Like seriously! i thought you were supposed to be more fertile after a MC, instead it's like it's made me LESS fertile. Next month will be our 5th month TTC since the MC and our 8th month in total trying... WTF :(
I'm starting to feel like there is actually something wrong with me :'(
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2011-12-28 at 5.34.54 PM.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 4









Screen shot 2011-12-28 at 5.32.17 PM.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AmandaBaby

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I'm so sick of this!!
Everyone thinks its so fricking easy to get pregnant and it just ISN'T!! 
:cry:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Regardless of whether I think I know when I ovulate, i'm going to make sure that we have sex every other night as soon as AF stops. I say "sex" instead of BD because i'm gonna try and make this month fun seeing as it has quite literally become a chore! OH is feeling it and so am I, so yes, fun sex next month. I guess i'll go on top more and make it more enjoyable for him! Also not going to bother putting my legs in the air. Once we're done, i'll get up. I think i'll still use my pre seed, mainly because I actually get dry and apparently normal lube is bad when TTC, so i'll probably just use it like I would a normal lube, like on the outside instead of having to insert it and wait.
I don't know if i'll still use OPKs, I most likely will, but probably just so I can confirm that I do ovulate, as I still have my suspicions.. I'll definitely keep temping, mainly because i'm still trying to put together a pattern that i'll hopefully not need for future months, and again so I can confirm ovulation.
I'm going to make sure I can EPO as well, just so I can make sure that I have enough EWCM as this month I don't actually remember getting that much.. Also read that grapefruit juice may have helped for a girl in the BFP announcements section so thought I might try that as well. I'm assuming it's quite healthy to have as well?

But yes, going to try and make next month fun and stress free as this whole TTC process has become such a chore that OH is seriously starting to feel like a cow. LOL. :(

While I would love to wake up tomorrow and find that my temp has gone up instead of down, i'm just not feeling it...


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, honey--I'm sooo sorry. I hope this is just the hormones speaking to you...The test was takin with urine that was held?-- My tests done with "held" urine--didn't show as good as my FMU...Some women have good late evening tests and some don't--I'm one of those I guess....Because only my FMU test yield anything...I pray that your temp is still up!!! 
Those feelings in the front you are having--may not be AF at all! I just a feeling of pressure in the front while using the bathroom and it was GAS--I've got the chili-ran-through-me gas...(TMI) but it was weird feeling...Anyhow--I don't want you to count yourself as out until AF shows! Your "not going to stress" plan sounds good--but don't stress about the cp, etc...I still feel :bfp: vibes coming from ya!! Your sx give me hope for myself!!! I was reading online that a pg cervix can be low, etc and not mean anything! 

I will be waiting for your update sweetie...You are in my thoughts and prayers hun!

I love ya!
Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

This is this morning's hpt...I didn't mark anything, just put a little note beside it...


Woke up like clockwork at 4:26....Ok...If that ain't convincing I don't know what it is....Plus I had a dream that I was watching a show where there were kids from one of the shows Adrian watches playing a game--they had to drink this clear, thick glob of "stuff" that had what looked like little knats in it...While "watching"--one team drank theres--they had like 10 seconds to do it and then it was the other team's turn--all the sudden just as the kid starts drinking it--I find myself being the "kid" drinking it! I could feel it in my mouth and found myself hearing my "teammate" tell me to just hold onto it for a couple of seconds and then the time was up and I could spit--IT WAS THE MOST DISGUSTING thing I've ever felt in a dream....UGH....When I spit it out in my dream--all the sudden I was "watching" the kid instead of being the kid...and I woke up...

Like I was just telling Amanda--feeling pressure in the front--not cramps--and have a little bit of a soft stool this am...Last night I had the WORST heartburn and reflux from the chili...And I'm out of tums...UGH...I needed them too.... Anyhow. I don't have to be at work till 9 so I'm going to try and get some more sleep... CP this am--a bit more mid ways this am and "wet" feeling but dries super fast and more creamy--def closed...and tilted a bit...I bought the stuff to do my nails--that should help me to "not" check my cp...LOL...

Ok..Going to get off here and try and get another hour or 2 of sleep!

Ashley--rooting for you hun!!
Amanda--HUGS, HUGS, HUGS!! We LOVE YOU GIRL!
Jenn--hope all is going good!
Tanya--layer up honey, and don't forget your Doritos!!

Made it to Week 4!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Thanks Stephanie.
I guess i'll wait and see what my temp is like tomorrow.. If AF is going to arrive on Saturday then my temp should be below my cover line tomorrow and then lower on Friday... Would love it if it stayed up but I don't know. Unfortunately, the pain I had wasn't gas or anything, just crampy pains and i'm still having them on and off :(
I feel a bit achey through my arms, etc and I think I kinda feel it in the sides of my boobs and maybe like behind my boobs :S I don't know, probably making up aches in my mind though...


----------



## waiting2012

There is a "bean" in there wiggling its way down deep!!! I do too much reading but I have found when a woman has carried to term already--sometimes the uterus doesn't cramp as much early on because it has already gone through the "stretch" before--kind of like a woman's boobs don't necessarily "hurt" in second and third, etc pg because they already "know" what to do..Make sence...Maybe your cramps--are getting your body prepared for a nice 8+ months of baby holding!!! I pray that is what it is...Cramping is normal--I have to tell myself that all the time...I don't think what mine are is cramps because it feels like someone pushing out from the inside--right across my c/section scar...Noticable and may still be the gas...Or a combination of gas and my body stretching a bit since we reached the the 4th week...and it's a down hill slide from here..LOL... Please rest, relax--pamper yourself! Let yourself- be calm and let our prayers carry you through the next few days sweetie!!!

Luv Ya


----------



## AmandaBaby

Stephanie, I can SO see a line on on your test!! I'm so happy for you, your so deserving of this :)
Your definitely giving me hope and I want so much to wake up tomorrow and have my temp through the roof!! Maybe what i'm thinking is cramps, is more so a pressure feeling? I don't know? But feeling in in the front, my back and thighs.....
Also having the same waking up thing going on, like interrupted sleep etc.
Grr this is frustrating


----------



## waiting2012

I'm telling you--don't count yourself out before your "out".... I have had 5 mornings like this--like clockwork...EXACTLY the same time every morning!! I even hit the sack earlier last night then usual so I figured I would either be up earlier or later--but NO, up at 4:26 am....LOL... I can't wait to see what your temps are in the am... !!!

And I appreciate you saying I'm deserving--I just wish I could feel it....I prayed to God that you and Ashley get your "sticky beans" even if I couldn't have mine...I hope the man upstairs sees fit to let us all have sticky beans!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda--I hate to run, knowing you are feeling low right now--but cheer up honey! It will all be ok!!! Your sx are perfect for being pg...And it is hard to describe--that "pressure" feeling--not quite a cramp like AF--more like I said--pushing from the inside to the outside... :winkwink:

I'm going to go lay back down and enjoy at least another bit of sleep if I can....Hopefully, no crazy dreams of drink goop with knats in it! :rofl:....

Love you girl!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Trust me Stephanie, you are definitely deserving :)
I wish I would have remembered what time I've been waking up. I feel like it's quite frequently through the night, usually i'm a heavy sleeper but when OH comes to bed (at like 12, 1 or 2am, i've been waking up and then again having trouble falling asleep! Then I think it's like before my alarm is due to go off I wake up and yeah, half awake, half asleep form there..


----------



## AmandaBaby

I will admit, when you were talking about drinking goop, I thought you were going to say it turned out to be CM hahahahaha :|
Enjoy your sleep, hopefully dream free :)


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks hun....LOL....I got to wondering that too..:rofl:...if maybe the knats were the swimmers I was seeing like those pics of sperm you see online....GROSS....:rofl:....Talk to ya in a bit!!!! Try and get some rest if you can!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Ok so I'm experiencing a bit of shoulder pain, like a throbbing feeling, its more so towards the back of my shoulder but in the middle if that makes sense, also having the same throbbing feeling in my arm, like in the middle of my wrist and elbow. Oh and high up behind my neck/back. All very specific pain. Also had a tiny bit of chest pain this arvo. So this aswell as the crampy/pressure pain today has got me a bit concerned of an ectopic pregnancy... Although maybe I'm just being silly...? I've read that sometimes people have gotten bfns but yeah still had an ectopic pg because levels take forever to show on a hot..? :S


----------



## waiting2012

not sure on that one hun...Could be anxiety...You do have yourself worked up--I had that friday--felt like a heart attack all because I was so upset...

Try to de-stress...!!

Going to get ready for work--maybe I'll have time to stop for breakfast!

Talk to ya'll soon!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies :) I can't quite see anything on the test...yet...the DG test....but the pic isn't coming in clear for me...so there may be something I can't see yet. FX darling. My cervix has never done what its doing now...I've been checking for at least 20 cycles...out of the 24 and its HIGH SOFT and CLOSED...softer than when I Ovulate....I have no clue whats going on but I can only PRAY its a good sign.....thanks waiting for letting me come here :) MUAHHHHZ and to be honest WE ALL deserve to get what we have hoped for wished for and we all DESERVE this...it just takes some much longer than others :) PRAYING FOR YOU LADIES :)


----------



## waiting2012

The more the merrier! I always say!! So welcome to the best bunch of ladies around!!! If hadn't been for them--I don't know what I'd do...Probably be bald from pulling my hair out!!! 

So...That being said--what CD are you on? I'm sure if I read your tickers a little closer--I would have seen--LOL...but ya' know.....

As far as the DG test--don't stress if you don't see it--I had to upload it from my phone that has only been dropped a few 100 times--and then enlarge the pic to see it...LOL...

Your cervix sounds like it's in a good position! Mine was mid/high to very high about 2 days after O' till here recently--the last 2 days it went low but I noticed before lunch it was moving back up...Crazy stuff....

So is Andrea--your first name? That was probably a really dumb question, but I'm going to be changing the title of the thread with the new year coming and all--and want to be sure to add you!!! 
I just realized we have Triple A's.... Amanda, Ashley and Andrea! LOL...

So glad you are here!!! and feel free to tell us about yourself!!


----------



## waiting2012

battery about dead--going back to work..check in later...

Have a good day!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Amanda don't get your hopes down and you either Steph neither have started at yet and both have awesome symptoms so try not to worry so much. Temp is still u which is good hopefully u will both her your full on bfps in the next day or 2. Sorry about typos as I'm ay work on my phone it slowed down a little so thought I would sneak on. How are you all feeling? Tanya are you feeling any better today? Well. Got to go so ttyl


----------



## TandA08

OMG! I have missed you ladies allll day! I always get to check in around 7am each morning, but today has been a day from hell! It's 1:30pm and I finally just shoved work aside and said F it, I'm going online! I got into it with my manager this morning and the day has just gone downhill from there. I basically just told him to F off! I hate him, he doesn't know how to be a manager and he makes issues worse! I was basically told by another employee that I do nothing, and that my work is not appreciated. When I was talking to my manager I told him (and excuse my language) "well fuck, if that's the case, how bout I just go home and you guys do the phyical inventory without me, I'm sick and feel like shit anyway!" My manager was like "oh no no no, you're work is too valuable to me, you're doing exactly what you need to do, and you're doing a great job, just keep doing what you're doing, and don't let him (the other employee) get to you" I told him "too fucking late!"

And, that's been my day.....

Amanda, you're not out until AF arrives, some women don't get a positve HPT until after AF is late even if it's a sensitive test! I still believe you are!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm 5dpo :) and I am CD 18 and O on CD 13 :) and did Clomid 50mg....3rd cycle but did it diff. days this turn around....without the OB's approval LOL...so if I get a :bfp: I'm gonna rub what I did in her face an say BOO YA told you so! lmao.....anyways....I'm 27 (bday is May 1st) and my oldest son is 8 and my youngest turns 3 Jan. 18th.....so technically they are 5 and a half years apart. and I was NTNP the whole time after I had my oldest....so not sure why it took that long. Em.....Yes my first name is Andrea I go by Andi though :) ....I will deffo be hopping over an joining :) LOVE THIS THREAD :) Thanks ladies.....xoxoxoxox


----------



## waiting2012

LOL!!!

I have something to show you..... :happydance:




So....does THIS mean I can relax????? LOL...


----------



## calebsmom06

That's like mine. I have an 8 year old and 5 year old, not as big of a difference. I have 2 boys and really hoping for a little girl this time I am also 27 I will be 28 next month Jan 24th


----------



## calebsmom06

Yea! Steph wow omg you have t! Its darker! Looks like little beans gonna stick! Did u buy a 3 pack? DONT test again until morning!


----------



## TandA08

STEPHANIE! That's the best line I have ever seen on ANY of your tests!!! 

RELAX!!!!!!!!

Say a prayer!

Woohoooo!!!

Congrats!


----------



## TandA08

Just imagine if you had used FMU! It'd be even darker!


----------



## calebsmom06

I'm kinda worried cause I have been craving fish alot lately, its only certain kinds you can't eat right


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, Jenn you have to be careful what fish you eat and how much of it you eat. I don't remember the good ones off the top of my head, but I think baby center or something has a list. Or call your Dr. Oh, wait, I might have the list from my dr. I will check when I get home, and text you!


----------



## waiting2012

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I must have been totally posting when ya'll were!!! LOL...

Yeah, it's a 3 pk...Thinking of leaving the rest till later this weekend though--I'm soo over the moon right now!!!! I was really worried about stuff between the hpts from the DG and when I checked my cp (OK, I will stop now:dohh:) at 7:30 or so--I had some creamy mucous that was the lightest shade of pink--took a shower--checked again and it was the lightest brown--So I got really discouraged--put a pad on just in case--checked my cp all day everytime I went to the bathroom--nothing...Nothing on the pad-nothing on the tp-nothing at my cervix and in fact it went back up a bit...So I'm OK. I'm really OK!!!

:laugh2::headspin::smug::yipee::fool::tease::wohoo::rain::bunny::flasher::holly::xmas1::xmas8::xmas12:


----------



## waiting2012

***Side note***
I didn't mention the whole pinkish cm this am because I didn't want to stress about it...Obviously--it was my bean burrowing deep!!!


----------



## TandA08

STEPHANIE! It is officially time to STOP CHECKING YOUR CP!!!! 

:rofl:


----------



## TandA08

I'm leaving work in about 15 minutes. I may or may not be back on tonight, and tomorrow will be hit and miss. I probably won't make it on at all on Friday because we have our physical inventory at work and I won't be at my desk all day. 

Feel free to text me and keep me company!


----------



## waiting2012

I'd pee on myself if I wasn't already at home in the bathroom--connection is good in here....LOL....

Andie--WELCOME!!! I pray that your :bfp: comes with the new year!!!

Jenn--I ate tuna with my son and white fish (like from Long John's Silvers) but I don't remember what the certain fish that your not supposed to eat are...I craved fish with him too so I ate a lot of mac and cheese with tuna added!

Tanya--YOU GO GIRL!!! Not the stand up and threaten being vomited on by the pregnant woman--but HEY---Teaches them jerk offs you ain't going to stand for any of their shit!

Ashley--hope your hanging in there girl!!!

Amanda--Waiting for your latest temps and hopeful for you!!!
Hopeful for all the A' Gals!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

Your exactly right!!! going to do my nails tonite--so I won't be tempted...LOL...


----------



## waiting2012

If I don't "hit" ya up Tanya--just send me a text!!! I usually set my phone and can't find it...LOL


----------



## TandA08

:rofl:
You're right Steph! I completely forgot I was supposed to threaten that!!!!

I'm SURE I'll get the chance on Friday during PI!!!


----------



## TandA08

Alright, I'm outta here.... hopefully I can make it back online tonight, but if not, I'll check in tomorrow. If for some reason I can't get online while at work tomorrow, I'll text you Steph so we can share all the updates.

:hugs: ladies!


----------



## waiting2012

With the New Year just around the corner--I am going to be changing the thread title again...

So look for the Snowflakes title!

Have to play with the wording but the 3 A's will be mentioned!!:winkwink:

I will wait to do it when EVERYONE has read this post--so be sure to hit "Thanks" to let me know you saw it!!:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

Gotcha!!! I'll keep my phone close! :winkwink:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OMGOSH!!! LOL Waiting---your never going to believe this haha...was looking at the testing thread at your pic...and was feeling kind of sick....haha...been feeling this way for the past at least 2 days....and have a full feeling in the bottom near my uterus....anyways....so feels like I have to burp and can't....you know ANNOYING but then feels like hunger pains..even though I ate a couple hours ago....so then hubby walks in an says "WHAT ARE YOU DOING" lol and all a sudden....well...I managed to burp...and haha TMI it was a WET burp EWWWWWW....A VERY WET BURP at that....I feel better though :)

CONGRATULATIONS BY THE WAY!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

LOL...I had that last night after eating my chili burger!! It was aweful!!! Your sx sound sooooo good...I can't wait for you to start testing....:winkwink:...

and I'm a glutton for punishment--I am having chili burgers, fries and corn nuggets...UMMMM...Heartburn here I come...:rofl:!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

AMANDA


you on????


OK, my son has been begging me to ask you this :rofl:...He wants to know if you race cheetahs? :wacko: He's a dork...But remember he's 16...:rofl:...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL I had taco bell earlier I'm sure that didn't help me any and now I have heartburn---mine is more acid reflux though....


----------



## waiting2012

Yeah, I suffer from acid reflux bad too...Its gotten better since dieting, but then over the holidays--I kind of went a bit over board... I LOVE TACO BELL!!! My favorite thing is chicken meximelts...UMMMMM...You have to ask for them otherwise you get the ones with taco meat...ICK..CHICKEN IS THE BEST!!


----------



## brooke1993

OMG Steph I am Sooooo happy for you!!!! <3 <3 Congrats!!!!!! FX for you!!!Please add me to the thread as well Brooke is my name and I just LOVE helping in anyway I can and also getting helped (LOL) I went crazy and back last week but am feeling alittle better about the pregnancy now (hugs) 2 u all and OMG OMG Steph you encouraged me so much that u 2 were blessed Yay!!!!!! BFP FOR SURE!! Love them lines!!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Of course you are welcome to join us!!! You will never meet a better bunch of ladies around!!! They have seen me through my worst and best...:rofl:....

Tanya and Jenn are of course way ahead of "us" with their :bfp:s, and I am ever soooo grateful that they encouraged me to even keep on trying (along with Amanda and Ashley's support as well!)

And with Andrea (Andie) joining this is truely turning in a great bunch of ladies!!! 

SO Again, WELCOME!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Be sure Brooke to see the last post on pg. 154--I'm changing the thread title for the new year--and want to make sure everyone has a heads up on it...Just click "thanks" to let me know you saw it!

Luv ya, Stephanie


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies,I am Brooke I have a 18 month old lil girl.I have been ttc for over a year and got a bfp this month.I am usually an upbeat person who likes to chat and share stories etc.I am open minded and look forward to getting to know you all.Stephanie kind of took me under her wing right b4 xmas and if your all anything like her I am so blessed to be part of some great ladies :) (hugs)


----------



## waiting2012

But wanted to say a big WELCOME to Andie and Brooke!!!! I look forward to sharing all the ups and downs that the coming weeks may bring with ya'll!

And....

Amanda--honey--please let me know you are doing ok right now...:cry: I wish I could come through the screen and hug you right now!!! 

Ashley--how is the 2WW treating you??? Not to much longer now, right???
I think you and Andie are about the same in dpo aren't ya'll???

Jenn--Hope you have a good night!!

Tanya--I know you said you wouldn't be on much for the next day or so--but in case--**haven't gotten a text from ya yet** I hope you really do have a good rest of the week!! Don't stress sweetie!!

Brooke--I hope all is going good for ya!!! I can't wait till next wednesday comes and goes--I'll finally reach the 5 week mark then...Just have to take it day by day!!!

Andie--I hope you are having a good evening and that acid reflux doesn't get you down to bad!!

AS for me...Feeling very overwhelmed right now, fatigued, a little nauseas and super bloated--my pants are tight when I sit but I don't even have to unbutton them to use the bathroom--they just slide right down...Had a wonderful supper--although I'm sure I'll pay for it later! LOL...

DH saw the test--and so did the kids--they are super excited! Jason told me to give him a test because he wants to pee on one too...:rofl:....that's a first....LOL...

Well, I'm going to go put my pj's on and do my nails...I will try and check back later, but not sure if I'll make it on or not...I also have to help Adrian with her back brace when they get back from working with her heifer...So it might the morning before you hear from me...

LOTS of LOVE LADIES!!!! YOU GALS ARE GREAT!!!
Keep saying the prayers and sending the "sticky" vibes--I so hope "Colt" holds on for keeps!


----------



## waiting2012

PS... Brooke--sometimes it does get quiet on here..LOL... Amanda is a day ahead of us in Queensland, Australia...And Ashley has her lil' man Quinn--I think he's not to much older than your lil' girl... She is sometimes on later in the evening or when she gets the chance...My connection comes and goes at the house, so sometimes if I'm not on or am on but suddenly not--and I'm not at work--that's what happened...LOL... I'm soooo super happy that you joined our lil' group!!!

Well, going to say good night for now....

LOVE, HUGS, And STICK DUST!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hahahahahahahahaha Stephanie, tell you Son that we don't race cheetahs (in fact I dont think i've ever seen one) but we do race kangaroos :) LOL kidding ;D

Anyway, just wanted to check in and say that my temp dropped to 36.3 which is beloe my cover line so it's very safe to say that AF will arrive on Saturday - Great! Oh well, got next month planned out. It's going to be a fun one, completely stress free!
Also not feeling very well today. I got to work this morning and was putting my money away (I work at a bank) and just started feeling really sick!! Everyone was asking if I was okay but I just felt soooo shakey and weak I started crying and could barely talk. OH ended up having to pick me up so my car is still there but I think my sisters going to get it for me :)
Still feeling very sick, tried to get in with a doctor but everywhere is booked out or closed :(
I'm sure i've missed a lot but i'll check back on later when i'm feeling a bit better!!

Oh, Stephanie, I think I saw an FRER of yours with 2 lines ;) CONGRATS


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Night hun...I'm right behind you its bedtime for this girl! I am soooo sore....my uterus is killing me if it ever has.....I feel so achy :( night everyone see you tomorrow....Amanda I hope your AF doesnt show :( so sorry!


----------



## TandA08

Hey Ladies! I made it back online for a brief minute.

Welcome Andie and Brooke!

Amanda, sorry to hear about your temp drop, hopefully it's just a fluke. AF hasn't arrive yet, and I'm still crossing my fingers that she doesn't show for ya!

Well, my nasty cold is finally subsiding today, and in it's place, my nausea returned! Great! 

I'm sure I'll find a few minutes here and there to get online tomorrow!

Night everyone!

Love ya!


----------



## Affyash

Holy crap in the wide world have I missed a crap load!! LOL! I have so much to say and I just know I'm going to forget stuff but here goes!
Stephanie - excuse me but HOLY SHIT!!!!!!! I knew that you were prego cause I totally saw the lines, but come on! Ain't that the prettiest sight I've seen in a long time! So happy for you girl, can't wait to watch your pregnancy progress! Congrats to your whole family!
Jenn - Hope you're feeling good! I craved fish the whole time too, I really wanted raw tuna!! I read a lot about it and, for me, I didn't worry too much about it. I caved twice and had sushi but it was mild fish (like tuna, salmon) and had no smelt and from a trusted restaurant. I think they warn about too much of anything and a few very specific fish like mackeral, shark and others. Good luck!
Amanda - aw girl this just broke my heart! Everything sounded so damn promising, I just don't get it. I hate mother nature sometimes, like does she always have to be that cruel? I totally am right there with you and hope your chin is up! We could start the new year fresh and clean and get our BFPs!
Tanya - kick their ass seabass! Your work sounds very similar to mine! I'm sorry they're being jerks (or at least that guy) but I totally agree with S, you should stand up and scream your bloody lungs out! LOL! Sucks you're feeling queasy, I so hope that passes soon! Try to rest and keep warm lol!
Brooke - welcome welcome welcome!! I was the same as you, S took me under her wing and give me support when I needed it and directed me to this wonderful thread with 4 of the most supportive TTC women I know! Your daughter is adorable, congrats on your BFP! When is your due date and first u/s and all that?
Andrea - welcome welcome welcome!! We are cycle buddies! For this month anyway! I'm on CD 5 (or I guess 6 is possible). I've felt very little preg symptoms so I'm not feeling really positive this month. We'll see how it goes! Hope you're feeling less crampy, can't wait to compare symptoms!


----------



## Affyash

K now for me - I think I'm out of my mind but I took a test tonight on a whim and its been about 40 min since I took it (I know I know!) but look at these tests. Do you see anything? I absolutely totally have line eye so please be honest! I swear I'm seeing something! :wacko:
Quinny (my 20 month old) was awake for 3 hours last night with an ear ache and it just breaks my heart! We may need to get tubes for him someday, both Joe (hubby) and I had horrible earaches as kids.
Work sucked, I screwed up a project and now I have to fix it tomorrow! Sorry but I'm TTC and I have more important things to think about!!
Oh and Stephanie, you're fat little avatar with bouncing boobs made me LOL for real!
 



Attached Files:







download-1.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 9









download-12.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7









download.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 6









download2.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Affyash

Oh and Steph, you can change the thread name anytime! Thanks!


----------



## waiting2012

Saw you were on line Ash..
Sorry to hear about Quinn's earaches...Wes had them bad too when he was little--he had tubes from age 2 to 4--one fell out and they took the other out. He still has some scar tissue on his left eardrum and has a little bit of a lisp now--but otherwise hears pretty good...**when he wants too**LOL...

As for your tests...Yeah, I saw what you were talking about....How many miu's do they measure? There seems to be the start of something but with the time limit being exceeded when the pics were took (if I read that right) it's hard to say--they may be evaps? But girl--test away--I love looking! 

I will probably change the thread title tomorrow just to be sure it's ready for the new year...:thumbup:

Amanda--Oh, Hunny...I hope you aren't coming down with the flu or anything--I really hope it's a "bean" trying to sprout! I wouldn't stress about the temp--really...I don't know a whole lot about temping but if it goes back up tomorrow--it might have been a fluke or something...

My nausea has been pretty calm today--and my push up bra doesn't like me anymore..LOL...it was riding up pretty bad today and I might as well not have had one on...:rofl::holly: **Just for you Ash..:rofl:* Tonite though as I type this up--feeling very light headed and nauseated...Nearly fell asleep doing my nails...But I got them done!...Wearing one of my "fat" bras now--they aren't supported like the push up but I'm not hanging out underneath and on the sides now..LOL...At least the dh is pleased with the el'boo-bays...LOL...Well, going to hit the hay! 

Like I said--changing the thread title tomorrow when I have a def good connection...

Love ya'll!!!!
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Soooo its 1:54 am here and I'm sick as a dog.....1 acid reflux, and 2 just feeling very nauseated esp. when I turn an lay on my tummy.....is something trying to tell me to not lay on it....3 very sharp cramps this morning.....so bad it woke me up on top of the acid reflux....so bottle of TUMS :) and gonna try and get some sleep again.....I FEEL TERRIBLE......this hasn't happened before.......deffo something weird going on w/ me if I'm not pregger I'm going to have to make an appt for the acid reflux issue its getting so bad its burning my throat....I can feel it :( kinda feels like you burnt your tongue but its in the throat :(

Goodnight ladies see you tomorrow....and the test AFFY is looking good :) I deffo see it :) FX for you that it continues to get darker....and I can't wait to see Steph's test in the AM :) I Hope your taking another LOL

I'll pee on a cheapie tomorrow an see if I can see something yet....my AF came EARLY morn. of CD 1....so technically by tomorrow afternoon I'll almost be 7dpo :) I'll take one tomorrow night as well HAHA....I can't help but POAS all the time!!


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies :wacko:I feel 10 kinds of crazy I dont know whats going on butttt I cant sleep :cry: @ 1st I thought well its just excitment from being preggers well I am excited but I am also very tired.I was on Lexapro 10mg 1x a day and well called the dr office they told me cut to 5mg for 7 days and the to none thankfully I was only on it for a few months otherwise the length to come off it is longer.Well since I have cut back not only do I feel more anxious I also cant sleep so I am kinda miserable and confused :shrug:.
Ok enough about me :haha: I DO see a line on your test Aff and have everything crossed it gets darker :hugs: Again Stephanie HUGE huge Huge :bfp: Congrats!:hugs: Oppps more about me well my dr is away on vacation now but I DO have an appointment for 1/13/2012 wish it wasnt so far away but I am trying to think positive.I have a question when can I expect my frer test to be just as dark as control line or should I not worry so much about that :shrug:
Well ladies I am going to make a pot of decaf coffee thank god thats one thing I dont have to give up as I always drank decaf because of my anxiety attacks.I will be on later and hope you all have a very wonderful day :hugs: Its nice to get to know you all :hugs: 1 more thing has a weird dream last night that I had twins :oneofeach: :blush: Hmmm....LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda--I hope and pray the temp came up for you!!! How are you doing hun????

Andie--I hope it's preggo hormones keeping you up!! And my hubby's cousin-n-law used clomid--she got pg with twins--maybe just early sx because of it???

Brooke--I have been dx with depression and anxiety disorder back in 98 after a suicicide attempt--my son also suffers from Bipolar disorder and social anxiety--I understand completely were you are coming from...When I was pg with Adrian the doctor offered to put me on Zoloft at a low dose to keep me sane--I opted not to but I really should have done it... I hope it gets better for you hun!

Tanya--how is work going??? 

Jenn--How you doing hun??? Working so late last night and then having to go back in this morning--I hope you are getting plenty of rest!!!

Ashley--I bet your tests in the next couple of days get better and better!!!

As for me today....Well, fighting a dreaded headache--it comes and goes in waves so sipping on a coke--figure it might help...Ate breakfast--not so much nausea this am...:thumbup: A little crampy but nothing major--very light in fact...I have to stop stressing about the light cramps--but it is sooo hard. Feeling rather bloated and I was quite surprised--no acid reflux last night after I ate--YAY!! Although I was soooo nauseas last night before finally going to sleep I had to eat some saltines...I slept pretty good till about 3, then I woke up looked at my clock and went back to sleep till about 4 when I had to go pee...UGH...Slept till about 10 til 7 when I had to get up for work...I had the oddest dream and I don't want anyone to think bad of me when I describe it--I am NOT prejudiced--my dream is what it was, nothing more--but it was the oddest dream ever....Ok...I was walking with the dh and kids--we were walking through some hills and valleys and it was pitch dark besides our lights we were carrying. As we were walking I could hear things "moving" in the bushes, etc..As I flashed my lights--there were people popping up everywhere! They started following us. They were hispanic--DON'T know why? but there were men, women, women carrying babies in their arms, children, old people, young people....When I asked one of them why they were hiding--they said-- "we can only move at night." I asked where they were going..they said "to the border. the new year is coming and we have to get to the border"...I was like "ok" and then I woke up. I wasn't even sure where we were, but we were apparently all walking to the border...It was so vivid--I could feel the night air, hear the sounds, feel the ground we were walking on--it was just plain weird and have no idea what it meant..LOL... As far as testing again--not going to. I'm going to wait out till the weekend. I MIGHT test then--but not sure...I have my def :bfp: and don't feel the need to--it's in God's hands now...
Brooke--I've seen some test at 5 and 6 weeks and their test lines are darker than the control lines--if that helps ya out hun...

Well, I've got to get back in, my break was over a couple of minutes ago!

Talk to ya'll later!
Luv, Stephanie


----------



## brooke1993

Hello ladies so I called planned parenthood and well they couldnt give me any advice over the phone so I booked an appointment and went down for them to tell me I was pregnant(LOL)I cant really complain I just wanted some advice as to why I cant sleep but I did some of my own research and also called my dr office and a nurse said that it should get better soon and that it is most likely the lexapro.
It made me feel alittle better and @ the same time I knew thats what it was.I am alil blue today I am supposed to be 5 weeks 3 days and well took yet another test and while its darker its not as dark as some :( my test line is not darker or even as dark as the control line.I know it sounds silly and I am not trying to complain,I am just worried.I feel @ 34 years old I might be too old and it didnt help when my father in law said to me arent you kind of old?What the heck :( Dont people know women are hormonal?
Stephanie,I cramp EVERYDAY and did with my DD too until like 3 months and it sounds like your bean is just getting snuggled in there :) I want to thank you again Steph (Can I call you Steph) for taking me under your wing.I just was going crazy when you popped in and helped me just by your calming words,So Thanks!Your a definate angel and I am so happy to get to know you and the other sweet women.
Andrea I am having good thoughts for you this month!!I dont want to give you false hope BUT my cerxix had never been so soft as it was this month and SO high I could barely touch it.Since my BFP I havent checked.I just want to let you know a friend of mines dr told her to stop checking her cervix so much,He had a patient who scratched herself so badly well...I just wanted to let you know that.I am sure you already do but were all like a lil family here and want us all to be able 2 share everything (WELL ALMOST) I have a question is it normal that DH said NO SEX until 8 weeks?He said he is afraid of hurting anything :blush: I told him I think it will be ok so he did give in once but he hasnt tryed again and its been 5 days.:cry: I am afraid of being cheated on.WOW am I hormonal :wacko:.
:sex: used to be a big thing for us and this month we just had ALOT of fun (sorry if TMI) plus I got drunk one night in the beggining of December.I am almost CERTAIN thats the night I got pregnant :haha: NOT saying for anyone 2 get drunk just saying I am NOT a big drinker @ all and after 5 glasses of wine I feel I was just so much more relaxed.
:brat: Ut oh have to run baby is crying
Hugs Brooke


----------



## TandA08

Hi Ladies, I only have a quick minute. Work is crazy today as I am prepping for the dreaded PI tomorrow. I've been here since 6:30 this morning and won't get off work until close to 10pm probably. Then I have to be back at 6am tomorrow!
Ugh.

I think I am having a pregnancy hot flash. I'm actually sitting at my desk in a short sleeve shirt!!! Wow!

Well, I'll be thinking of everyone and will check back later and hopefully get better caught up on what is going on for all of you!

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

First off--yes you can call me "steph"...Not a big deal--I get called that a lot..At work I'm "step-on-me"...:rofl:...I least the kids are trying....So glad that you got everything confirmed with Planned Parenthood! Don't worry about the tests--your eggo is preggo! That's why I'm NOT testing again unless I get an "itch" too--leaving it upto God. Haven't noticed the cramping to bad today--just kind of there--real light I mean... I can't stress over them either. Its hard---but can't do it... 

And as far as the :sex: goes---:rofl:.... my dh is extremely ready and willing--me on the other hand--not so much. I'm scared to because I think it will bring on bleeding or more cramping. I know I should follow my advice up above--and realize that sex is not going to harm anything if God is allow this one to come into the world--but it still scares the heck out of me. I think when I make it as far as you and Jenn and Tanya are--I'll feel even better about it...Its possible the dh just doesn't want to "stir the pot" so to speak by having :sex:.. Thats ok, some men are like that...If it bothers you too much hun, talk to him about it and how it makes you feel that he doesn't want to right now and when you goto your first OB/GYN appt talk to the doctor about it with him there and let the doctor put his mind at ease...

As far as age goes--tell the FIL that you know a gal who is 37 and will be 38 in March who is preggo!! Age is just a number--there are women having babies in their 50's and 60's!!! My son's father was a SURPRISE:baby:--he was 26 when we got together and his mom was 76! (She was 50 when she had him!--there is a 30+ age difference in my son's father and his siblings...) so tell the FIL where to stick it!! No one tells a man like Tony Randall who became a dad in his 70's that HE was too old....LOL

I got my first baby item today....I hope I didn't jump the gun for taking it either....A parent brought up their daughter's changing table--one of the other teachers told her I was preg. and she asked if I wanted it--I said sure, why not?...So I got it all loaded in my backseat...She's going to bring me the matching cabinet later... I just pray in 8 months I have a baby to use it for...

Well, I'm going to change the title to of the thread...and go grab something to eat but I'll be back...I'm off for the day but Adrian is going to the movies with the daycare and they won't be back till after 5--so I get to piddle around till then! Yay me!!

Luv, Steph:kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya--good to hear from you! work schedule stinks! But hope you are staying "cool" with all the drama and the "preggo hot flashes"...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Thread title--has changed! Now off to get something to eat...Back in a few!!!


----------



## TandA08

I just ate half a turkey sandwich and some more doritos - yum. It's about 12:20 and I'm pretty much caught up with the prep work, not much more I can do until close to 2! Shoulda taken an hour lunch, but all I did was sit in my truck for half an hour. I didn't feel like driving anywhere.

So, remember the stupid employee that I got into it with yesterday? (Let's refer to him as T) Well, when he got here this morning he confronted me about yesterday. He said that I made a comment yesterday that upset him. So as we had that discussion, our manager returned to his desk (he sits right next to me). He didn't interupt but he listened to the entire conversation. When the other employee left, my manager turned around and asked why I was talking to T about all that again. And I told him that HE confronted ME about it. And the manager said he heard most of the conversation and that he will go talk to T, because I am right and T shouldn't be doing certain things that he's been doing because they haven't been an effecient use of his time. FINALLY! My manager actually backed me up for once! That made me feel better about it all.

Well, back to work I'll try and get back on later, but if not, Stephanie, don't hesitate to text me. It'll be easier for me to text than to get online once I get busier.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm not feeling so good about this month now.....my cervix has went down still pretty soft though...so who in the heck knows :) .....So I pee'd on a FRER knowing it was gonna be :bfn: lol....but what the hey....haha....also in new news my face broke out just like AF was here....I duno what thats supposed to mean but hey whatever LOL I'm like a teenager all over again right @ the age of 27 LOL...oh well!!! Life goes on!! PRAYING FOR ALL OF YOU LADIES MUAHHHZ XOXOXOXOXOXO God bless!

Brooke I'm praying for you sweetie :( that is terrible......


----------



## waiting2012

LOL... Sorry I've been connected BUT...I grabbed Adrian's pillow and blanket out of the trunk and took a nap:sleep:...A nice 2 hour nap...with the cool breeze blowing through the car--it is 64 degrees outside now--it was much warmer when I went to sleep...LOL...I didn't realize just how tired I was! I could still go back to sleep but they should be back soon from the movies and now I need to pee...LOL...Going to run in and get my computer charger and vitamins..Not sure if they'll be back by that time or not--But going to see....

Andie--my cervix went back down over the last few days too--I was looking online and that is actually normal--and why it makes it hard to use the cervix and it's position to determine pg...Sucks I know cause, but yeah--not much of an indicator...I also have 2 nice pimples side by side near my mouth and top lip--great!!!

Well, speaking of the kids getting back--they are back now! LOL...

Going to go pee....

Talk to you in a few....

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Maybe its all for something LOL....I have like 10 of them and I usually don't but I'm gonna try to stop all this non sense symptoms spotting lol keyword is TRY.... :) can't wait to hear more updates on everyone I LOVE THIS THREAD Muahhhhz....

Loves,

Andi


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, hope you all had a good day I had a very stressful day at work today, I went off on my boss and he caved cause he knew I was right. I hate when someone tries to blame you for something that was not your fault and had nothing to do with you. Grrrrrr. Watching polar express in 3-d with my little boy then plan on making it an early night other than that I've had a good day.
Andrea its not nonsense we al do it, when will you start testing? Steph hope your hubby got his craving filled last night lol Tanya hope you get some rest, these are going to be a long couple of days for you! Ashley how many do are you now?


----------



## TandA08

Evening all! Well, night I suppose for most of you!

It's about 6pm here, I was able to finish the prep work that I needed to do and left work at 3 to go take care of my horses. Then came home, had dinner and took a shower. I have be be back at work at 7 tonight and will probably be there until 10 or so. Then back at 6am tomorrow! Most likely I won't be on at all tomorrow unless I can sneak to my computer at lunch.

I haven't heard from Amanda or Ashley in what feels like forever! Where are you girls!?

Jenn, sorry you had a rough day at work, good for you for standing up for yourself - it's what I had to do yesterday, lol. And even a little bit of today. But it's all part of life I suppose...

Well, I'm gonna go get a few snacks together to take back to work with me!

Night all!

:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Well have a good evening at work, yep these bosses need to learn not to mess with us pre go chics its 815 here, I'm actually fixing to head to bed I'm super tired


----------



## calebsmom06

OK so i thought I would go to sleep but haven't been able to yet, thought I would catch Amanda but nope, hope your OK Amanda I am thinking about you and hope your feeling alright


----------



## waiting2012

Oh where, O where is Amanda...???? Oh where O where could she be???? With our heads hung low; we wonder soo...Oh where O where could she be......

Ok poor attemt at a song...:rofl:..but I remember her saying she was feeling so badly that the OH had to come get her from work the other day--I hope she is doing ok!


----------



## waiting2012

and Jenn and Tanya--Why didn't you ask me why I hadn't put your names down as "bump" buddies???? LOL...I was looking at my signature--and was like--damn I forgot Jenn and Tanya...LOL...Got ya now!!! Problem was I couldn't remember ya'lls login names cause we don't use them anymore to talk and stuff-so going with just names...lol....


----------



## waiting2012

I've noticed the last few days since um...checking my cp--LOL--did my nails so I can't now....:rofl:...but my cm was kind of creamy the last few days--ok cool..and yesterday I had some pink tinge to it once/ brown the second time/ and yellowish last night late--ok I didn't mention it cause someone was going to strike me through the computer and slap me off my chair for doing it...LOL...:rofl: anyhow...I noticed as today has progressed a few things just from my potty breaks--My cm has become kind of creamy/runny--like I notice it on the tp...And it has this yellowish tint to it...So is that just the ole' cervix officially closing up "shop" or what...I would have figured that it would already have done that..My af was due yesterday at the latest I thought for a 28 day cycle according to CNTDWN2PG but I got an email from MYMONTHLYCYCLE.COM to remind my period was due to start this saturday...Hmmmm...Shit, I don't know what gives...LOL...According to MMC.com my average cycles are 31 days. But I know I O'ed on the 13th or 14th...OH, who cares....I've got my :bfp: why am I stressing???? LOL...I guess I just need something to obsess about so I'm not obsessing about something else...:winkwink:.. Well, it's getting late, my hot chocolate isn't hot anymore..LOL.... May get ready for bed and climb in it in a bit....


----------



## calebsmom06

Wooopsie I didn't even notice lol, I need to add my bump buddies too seems like it always takes me forever to do stuff on the computer lol....I really need to get some sleep now, I really hope Amanda is OK, I wish I had her number:-\ talk to y'all tomorow nighty night


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> I've noticed the last few days since um...checking my cp--LOL--did my nails so I can't now....:rofl:...but my cm was kind of creamy the last few days--ok cool..and yesterday I had some pink tinge to it once/ brown the second time/ and yellowish last night late--ok I didn't mention it cause someone was going to strike me through the computer and slap me off my chair for doing it...LOL...:rofl: anyhow...I noticed as today has progressed a few things just from my potty breaks--My cm has become kind of creamy/runny--like I notice it on the tp...And it has this yellowish tint to it...So is that just the ole' cervix officially closing up "shop" or what...I would have figured that it would already have done that..My af was due yesterday at the latest I thought for a 28 day cycle according to CNTDWN2PG but I got an email from MYMONTHLYCYCLE.COM to remind my period was due to start this saturday...Hmmmm...Shit, I don't know what gives...LOL...According to MMC.com my average cycles are 31 days. But I know I O'ed on the 13th or 14th...OH, who cares....I've got my :bfp: why am I stressing???? LOL...I guess I just need something to obsess about so I'm not obsessing about something else...:winkwink:.. Well, it's getting late, my hot chocolate isn't hot anymore..LOL.... May get ready for bed and climb in it in a bit....

Hi Steph,I would say your cervix is closing up shop lol I had to laugh when I read that as for me I am being optimistic.I am not bleeding and the cramping has been alot better so many I had a bad batch of test :shrug: who knows all I know is for now I am pregnant and am praying that all will be ok :hugs: for you and me and all of us :hugs: sweet dreams ladies sleep well :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

:shrug:And Steph sorry you must have been posting at the same time as me, I wouldn't worry about your cm much anymore as long as you don't get alot of red blood your fine pink/brown could just be old blood leaving your system, I actually had a little creamy cm today which I though was crazy since I am already 10 weeks tomorrow but I won't worrbout it cause as long as it is not red its all good, oh and I always have to wear panty liners cause I am always super wet and so are my panties without them, hope I'm not the only one lol its kind of embarassing:shrug::shrug:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Night ladies...I will probably pee on a FRER in the morning...LOL just because I can? Maybe test every morning til AF comes :) I can't wait til she comes or I get a :bfp: and I can get to FS appt ;) come whatever is gonna come LOL...tonight was a LOT crampy even went to check if AF was here......kinda got symptoms of her...but it could be all normal from what I've heard :) FX for everyone still trying and STICKY beans to those of you whom are preggers :) MUAHHHHHZ lots of xoxoxoxox and nighty nights sweet dreams :) and most of all GOD BLESS!

If I'm not pregger this cycle I probably won't be able to conceive the next month hubby will be on 16 hour shifts and then 2 hours drive :( so 18 hours of his time will be working....thanks Military for always taking him away from us :( lol....


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just checking in quickly, i've got so much to catch up on!!!
Thought i'd let you know that AF has started today, it's very light but more than spotting so I guess this is cycle day 1. I guess I should be happy that it at least came sooner, but i'm a little concerned. Now my cycles have gone from 31 days with a 12 day LP now to 30 days with an 11 day LP. Getting a bit concerned that it keeps lowering. I've heard that it can be difficult or impossible to conceive if you have a short LP? At least my cycle didn't lower to 25 days which is why I made my doctors appointment but now I don't know whether to still go to the appointment and ask about the LP lowering or to cancel it. I guess I could ask them to do some tests just to check levels of everything?
Oh also, OH and I had a bit of a "romp" last night, a spontaneous one at that ;) hahahahaha and I have to admit it was probably the best sex in a while because it wasn't forced, I was actually into it! Let's just say I can wait for this cycle to be fun. I think that's what we actually need :)


----------



## waiting2012

I was just up because the tummy wasn't cooperating again--2 nights in a row--what happened to MORNING sickness...UGH..Not complaining though....

I am SOOO sorry you are bleeding...At least its light...see if it doesn't lighten up more and make sure to count your days...BUT I'm still so sad for ya!!! This was supposed to be a good month for you!!!:cry::hugs:

Good to know though that the :sex: was extra special last night for ya! That's how it's supposed to be, ya know! And as far as going to the docs or not--GO GIRLFRIEND!! If your LP is shortening than they can or should be able to give you something to make it last a little longer--that extra day or so maybe all it takes for you!!! DO IT, DO IT , DO IT!!! It could be an easy fix--and with your charting your temps--you already have something to show the doctor so that they don't think you are some nut who "just knows" their body--lol--I say that because I knew my daughter's arm was broke twice--and the doctors who first saw her--were like "no, its a sprain"--first time it was a crack in her growth plate--second time fracture of the hand and then she fell on it and fx her ulna (while it was casted for her hand:rofl:--ok it wasn't that funny) but you know what I mean--Doctor's think just because they have a degree on the wall they "KNOW IT ALL"--you know your body--that's all I'm saying! Ok, that was really random and all--but it's like 1am here in Texas-land, and well--I'm really tired--no worrying about getting up at 4 to pee....LOL...:rofl:....Maybe if I just sit here long enough--4 will come and I def won't have to worry about it!!! :rofl:....A shame both my buttcheeks are falling asleep as it is.....:haha::blush::haha: 

I better get off here and send Wes to bed--he's watching the Cartoon Network--and I need to get some rest....If your on later when I get up--we shall chat some more!!!

HUGE BIG FUZZY HUGS HUN!!!
Luv ya!!!, Stephanie:kiss::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Happy 10 Weeks to Tanya and Jenn!!! What a milestone to reach!!! 

Jenn--you may start to feel bean move in the next few weeks as I felt Adrian move much sooner than with Wesley...

Tanya--with your bump already out there--I wouldn't be surprised if you didn't feel lil bean move early too!!!


Congrats Ladies! It is such a pleasure to be able to share these moments and milestones with you!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TandA08

Just a quick good morning ladies! I have to leave for work in 5 minutes but I wanted to say hi, since I probably won't get to the rest of the day!

Amanda, so sorry that AF got you, but hey, enjoy next month! Have fun, and you never know what might come of it! But it's great that you plan to just have fun! That's what it should all be about.

Jenn, hey I am right there with ya friend! I have been wearing pantiliners 24/7 since I was like 14. Dr diagnosed me with an over active cervix gland. And yes, since pregnancy my CM has increased! I can't even sleep without a liner now. And I used to be able to!

Alright, gotta run. Hope today doesn't get too insane - I'm exhausted!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Good morning ladies..... :bfn: on FRER this morning I know its too early what was I thinking :) anyways hope you all have a wonderful day :)


----------



## waiting2012

Can I get a WHOOP WHOOP???!!!???!!! :rofl:....

The second to last day of the year..WOW...Its exactly 1 months since my last loss...I can't believe it has been that long already--how time flies and how quickly things become a distant memory...I just pray that I can make it till next week with nothing unexpected....I'm leaving it completely in HIS hands and hope that the new year has a grand start for my family...My new year's resolution is to be happy...That's it. To be happy.

Amanda: How are you doing today? Hopefully all is well with you sweetie! My new year's wish for you is that you will get answers at the doctor's and a beautiful :bfp: in January~October is a wonderful month to have a baby:winkwink: but I'm partial because that is when my baby girl was born...

Ashley: How are you? I know you are just like me...Testing, knowing it's early but how can you see progression if you don't???:winkwink: I just know there is a future lil' brother or sister brewing for Quinn in there! My new year's wish for you is that Quinn gets to play with his new sibling later this year!!! 

Andie: And you sweetie...How is your day going? You are right there with Ashe. Still early yet, but you two could be due the same day! How cool would that be? My new year's wish is that your "bean" is sprouting too!!!:thumbup:

Brook: Hi hun! Bump buddy that is 1 week ahead of me! LOL..I am sooo envious of you right now because you are past me! BUT with the fact that I will deliver via c/section--we could be holding our bundles around the same time in 2012! My new year's wish for you is that your pg continues with no problems, and your lil' girl enjoys her future brother or sister!

Jenn: Always working so hard... Mom to 2 boys, and a wife...You are always making time for everyone!! My new years wish is that you take the time to pamper yourself and enjoy this pg..I pray that you get the lil' girl you so would enjoy having, but either way--a happy bundle in July regardless!!

Tanya: You are just like Jenn...Work, work, work...But you make time for your horses, being a mentor your 16 y/o friend and wife...My new year's wish for you is that you take the time to pamper yourself as well! I pray that you get the lil' boy you would so enjoy having-but like Jenn, I know that either way you will be happy with whatever your "bean" is!!!

**I know its a day early for most of us but it is already New Year's eve in Queensland--so--I am getting a jump on things!! 

I am not sure how much I'll be on today--I have some errands to run etc with being off work today--and hopefully I have a good connection this weekend so I can be on later! My hubby did a very sneaky but wonderful thing for me...He changed my screen saver...LOL...It says Due September...He's always doing sweet things like that...I love him soo much and I hope this time around doesn't become another disappointment as he was talking last night and say "When Colt does this, or Colt does that"....Its been a long time since he has been this excited...I hope that it continues to go well....I hate to see him get broken hearted again...

Well, going to get off here and get around while it's still early...

Lots of love ladies!! Stephanie


----------



## Affyash

Awwwwwww!!! Sniff!!! I ditto everything Stephanie said! What a sweetheart you are girl! What would we do without you!! Can't wait to see your first u/s and your bump and watch your baby grow into a beautiful lovable squishy lump! :) Oh and the yellow cm from last night is an awesome sign, like you said I think it's just your cervix closing up shop! Hallelujah!!

Amanda - that's the crappiest thing I've heard all day! So freakin' bummed for you that AF started. I would def go see the doctor still and request some bloodwork or whatever. While it's not totally impossible to get preggo with a short LP, it's not likely and they can't def give you progesterone cream to put on your thighs and tummy that will help lengthen it. Maybe it's just your body still getting back to normal after your loss. :hugs: You never know, next month may be right back to normal. But yes, still go, hopefully you'll get some peace of mind. And right on with the bding! I'm right there with you next month with trying to make it more fun, I hate feeling like a cow and only doing it for insemination! 

Brooke - Hope your little bean is growing happily today. If you tested, let us look. I just know this is going to be a good pregnancy for you, your pee yesterday just had to be diluted! Your lines are still there and look good and if you're having no bleeding, you're OK! I had CRAZY cramping with Quinn pretty much for the first three months and he's totally fine. FX for you!!

Andi - well, wouldn't you know, I tested this morning too and got a straight BFN (Big Freakin' Noodle!!) I hate when this happens at this time because you waiver back and for between hope and despair! FX that this will be our month and that our beans just haven't snuggled in yet! Keep posting and testing and I'll do the same!!

Jenn - good for you for sticking up for yourself yesterday. I hate working, but at least if we must, we need to be able to make it nice for ourselves. Hope your hormones rage today and you can bite someone's head off! OK, not really, but being pregnant lets you get away with all kinds of stuff! If you do, just say, sorry it's the pregnancy hormones! LOL! Hope you got good rest last night!

Tanya - ugh, the dreaded flood of cm! Yes, totally normal and good in fact! Just proves that your bean is still there and all is well. Hope work wasn't too brutal on you last night and hope it's not bad today! How are you feeling? Still sick? Still dreaming of when I can come ride with you, I'll let you know in the next couple weeks! Man that would be fun!

As for me, yes BFN this morning. But I did drop it in some dust a while later and then when I looked I couldn't tell if I was seeing something or if the dust just stuck to the indent line!! FML! Oh well, this weekend I'll be doing some testing and then on Tuesday 1/3 I'll go in for my Dr. appt where she can either deem me preggo or tell me what the heck is wrong! 12 months of TTC and one super sad chemical in Aug. I need answers! I've had some interesting symptoms like crazy vivid dreams and some cm and some nausea but nothing that really stands out. We'll see how it goes!

Love and hugs to all!!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, its the bathroom but it's better than no office at all...lol

Got the changing table put back together and it will make quite a nice holder for the towels in here since I don't have a proper towel cabinet...

Well...went and did my errands and such. Got the house payments made for Dec and January; picked up more guinie pig food and dog food; a few groceries, especially tp and fabric softner...
I was feeling some "poking"/"jabbing" feelings in the cervix area while out and about--didn't think anything of it. So like I said--I put the changing table together after I ate some lunch and well..I know I shouldn't take to much stake in it--I checked my cp.....Please don't say it....I know-"could scratch the cervix"; "doesn't mean a whole lot"; "hpt says preggo--so why check?"....You name it I can hear ya'll saying it...LOL...Well...I wasn't quite sure about it so I put a tampon in--maybe not that great of a choice but it was better than my finger and probably cleaner too....Only left it a minute or two--wasn't like I was leaving it all day or anything....It has some brown and red spots on it--My cm is still creamy but theres more of a reddish tint to it than brown or pink...I guess the next of days are "wait and see"...I had bleeding with Adrian and Jason was reminding me that I had it very early on until I was about 5 or 6 months with her..but then I thought ok--take an hpt...If its as dark as the one from Wednesday--I'm still preggo...I can't bring myself to do it..I don't want to see a bfn test staring me in the face after such a lovely positive one...SO if ya'll could please say a quick prayer I appreciate it. I have got to get back to cleaning up my bathroom so I can get to the rest of the house. I'll try and be back in a bit...As far as cramping goes--none other than the jabbing I had in my cervix but my boobs are tender to the touch and they don't hurt like they did last weekend...I'm not sure what is going on--I'd give anything for some nausea or a good jabbing boob pain right now...

OH WELL, right...Its in God's hands...What's bad is I can't even "feel" anything right now..Make sence? Like a part of me says that test was just a fluke--all my tests are flukes and relieved I didn't decide to go to the clinic this last week because it would have been a waste of mine and their time. I should be 4 weeks and 2 days today--why can't I be happy about that? Why does this year have to end on such a sour note:growlmad:...I'm not saying anything else to Jason or the kids unless it "picks up" and I start cramping or bleeding bad...I might as well let 2011 end on a positive note for them....

Don't feel sorry or anything like that--I'll be ok, just pray. Just pray that everything turns out ok. I'll update later if I can get on--if I can't for some reason, I'll text Jenn or Tanya and they can hopefully let you know how things are...

Thanks Ladies--wish I had much better news right now, but it's looking like I don't....And I don't want to be a downer....

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## Affyash

Oh no it can't be! You're def pregs this has got to be ib. Have you bd lately? Maybe it's just sensitivity bleeding? Did you check the position of the cervix?!? Praying for you Hun! I hope your bean is just burrowing deep!!


----------



## Affyash

Holy shnarkies you guys! I just checked my cervix and it's really high and soft and like flattened! I had checked last night and it was weird, it was pointing toward my butt and was in such a position that I couldn't even locate the tip it was pointing so far back! But it was long and really hard. I forgot to check this morning when I poas but I just did and it's totally different! I wonder, could this be it? I hate to get my hopes up but damn, the last time I remember it feeling like this was with my cp in August! Oh please oh please!

Hang in there Steph, pregnant until proven otherwise! Don't get down or stressed, it won't help the bean. Love you!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww Stephanie I am going to be PRAYING LIKE CRAZY.....I am so sorry sweetheart....

My cervix has moved back to where it should be before AF....and its gotten harder....sooooo no such luck....think this cycle is a bust :( already. 

Today I've got cramps like so bad I wonder if AF is coming.....It just is really sore and I had a sharp shooting pain down there in my "cervix area" and it kind of hurt. DH looked at me like I was crazy this morning when I jerked b/c it hurt so bad. WHO KNOWS LOL.....The nausea and burpy feeling I had and the hunger feeling went away to. My bb's are sore....but not as sore as they usually are....I'm sure its going to get worse though as the estrogen rises...and progesterone as well. Then it all stops and AF comes...LOL same crap just another month....THANKFULLY I have a FS appt. to look forward to....bad news is now DH (Jason) won't be able to attend with me....how lovely :(

On a different note I just ordered 100 tests that are 10 mui on ebay for only $15 :) can't beat that...hope they come soon.....shipped the same day I ordered them how awesome :)
Says you can test from 6-7dpo and up :) woop woop!


----------



## TandA08

Hi ladies, made it to my desk. First time I've sat down since 4:30 this morning and it's now 11am! The worst part of my day is over, and went well, but we will still be here for quite a while. They just announced that pizza will be here in half an hour.

Stephanie - you brought tears to my eyes! I love you, and can never thank you enough for all the kind words you are ALWAYS saying! And STOP checking your CP! As for the CM, don't worry about it right now, it's perfectly normal in early pregnancy. You're not actually BLEEDING so you're fine! The stress will do more harm than good! So say a prayer and let it go.

Well, I gotta get back to work. Hi and Bye everyone - sorry it's been so brief! I've been thinking of all of you!


----------



## brooke1993

ladies I wanted to let you all know I went to the dr on call she was very sweet and did my blood work and ultrasound nothing showed not even a sac and my level was 37 I was completly done for and will be back when I am not so distraut much love to you all I am sorry this is so short been crying cant believe its all happening soo fast more bloods monday to make sre levels drop otherwise was talk of a dc not even a fetal pole on u/s I am going to sleep i am not bleeding yet but am very crampy.ty all for everything and I want u all to know your in my thoughts.hugs
my sister took the baby for me for 2 days i am in my pj's with a heating pad going to rest


----------



## Affyash

OMG Brooke I am absolutely heartbroken for you. I am so incredibly sorry. I hope and pray your body heals very soon and your heart too. Please take care and know that you have a bunch of people on your side and thinking of you often. Love to you hun!


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke--hun...I don't know what to say other than I'm so sorry... Maybe just maybe its still early yet... I'm not sure if you were a week earlier than thought if anything would show on an u/s....I'm soooo sorry....I guess I'm just trying to stay positive for ya'! Before they jump into doing a D&C def make sure they do another u/s and check levels..I read somewhere that a woman was about to have one done because of the same thing your going through and well--they saw a h/b on the u/s. She wasn't as far along as thought originally. Had she not demanded one last look before going into surgery--they would've took her baby! Her hcg levels were just slow to rise too...She ended up with a beautiful lil girl in the end--I pray it's just the dates are off!!!! You are in my every prayer sweetie!!!! 

**********************************************************
As for my update:

No more pinkish cm but when I did check it--cervix is closed and there was one dark red spot and it was a bit more "wet". No cramps--cervix is a little sore from checking but I can't NOT check. I have to know. Sorry but I do. So I'm going to hold off checking everytime I go to the bathroom at least. the hubby said I was being a "bitch" right now--well...HULLO...I'm going through something right now!!!! Then he made some flippin comment like "I don't know why you want to be pregnant anyhow, you always m/c..." I kept thinking where was the supportive, sweet, loving guy from yesterday who was being so positive and using the name we picked out? Asshole! I know I can't take it out him and the kids but Geesh..For once some understanding would be nice! Adrian asked me if I was losing the baby, I told her the truth--"I don't know". Made her go and play as I'm STILL working on the bathroom..LOL...Getting it done and folding towels now. I put the changing table in her room and put her stuffed animals on it. Figured at least its serving a purpose...
Something else the dh said that really irked me was he made the comment "You were trying to get pregnant and don't deny it. Why do you want to try so hard? You are old and you can't carry a baby anymore" I flipped back the fact that usually HE is the one that wants to have sex all the time and at least that makes it worth while for me and if HE didn't want to have another baby then maybe he ought to figure out how to NOT get me pregnant. I then reminded him that 11 years ago when we had our daughter I wanted to get my tubes tied, I was done then! BUT HE wanted me to not do it. HE wanted the option down the road to have another as HE was younger, etc etc etc...I feel completely done for. I honestly don't want anymore. If this one doesn't stick--I honestly am going to go out and get my own b/c and start using it. Maybe a spermicide or sponge--something. Hell, he complains that it's "dry" down yonder sometimes--and regular KY is not good if ttc--I might just use it. F' the calendars and such--all I need to know is when to stock up on pads and tampons. He doesn't want me to get pg but he won't say it and I'm too the point that ALL this is HIS fault because I wouldn't go through this shit if he had just let me get my tubes tied to begin with. Maybe he needs to find him someone younger and spryer so he can have 10 more kids if he chooses seeing how HIS sperm are soooo healthy, etc that HE can get me pregnant and it's MY body that isn't keeping them. 

Sorry to rant. That has been a long time coming and it is always the same arguement between us. I have tried explaining to him that it makes me feel less of a woman each month when I don't get pg or the months that I do and lose them all because 11 years ago he didn't want me to sign the paperwork to go ahead with the tubal ligation. I hope while he's at Walmart getting stuff for supper--he finds his next wife there too.


----------



## Affyash

Aw Hun!! I hate men sometimes! It sounds like he attacks your ability to conceive when he's mad or worried that you might lose it. Shitty way to cope but a coping strategy nonetheless. I'm so sorry he hurt you and about something we're all so vulnerable about. Perhaps you can tell him next time youre not fighting that this needs to be an off limit topic and he absolutely cannot bring it up again! Hope you guys work it out. As for the bleeding it sounds like just spotting which is soooooo normal. Hang in there and keep positive! :hugs:

I'm having some low pressure cramping. Oh lord please let this be implantation!!! I'll test in the morning again and post it either way. I'm 8dpo today btw. Bye for now!


----------



## waiting2012

I needed that... I did check my cp a bit ago...Its still closed; "wet" and not spotting pink or red more of very very light tannish--almost clear color. The dh and I are getting along much better right now. He made chicken quasidillas (sp) and homemade salsa...We are having a family movie night...That should keep my mind off of things for now...I am wondering if it wasn't the baby aspirin making the spotting so I didn't take it today at all...We are watching the latest Xmen movie, I have the Green Latern and the remake of Arthur with Russell Brand...So far so good--I'm liking the Xmen movie a lot....

I will of course check back in later--probably tomorrow...

Thanks for the prayers ladies... I did get a few more FRE tests to test this weekend if I don't spot or bleed or start cramping...

Ashe---I hope you get a :bfp: on your test!!! I look forward to seeing it in the am!

Lots of Love Ladies...Going to get back to the movie...

Night All...


----------



## Affyash

Steph just one quick thing- read up on baby aspirin in early preg before you stop taking it all together. It's really good to prevent clotting and stuff. I'll try to send you some things later when my family leaves!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow-----Brooke my heart is breaking for you sweetie I am so so sorry....

Stephanie----HONEST honest honest me and my hubby had the same kind of day today....I've sat here crying endless amounts of hours crying today....a reason I haven't been on much. I am so sorry your kind of going what I'm going through....I told him today would it make him happy if I just got my tubes tied...no more me POAS no more planning to BD no more nothing....and no more sex if he chooses.....for goodness sakes the man hasn't passionately kissed me in months....and he was in Afghanistan for 6 months and has only been home 3 of those....so our sex life is just that "sex" so possibly why we aren't pregnant. I don't know....I kind of want to just stop trying and cancel my ALONG waited FS appt....but then I've came this far do I really want to just throw it away....even though as soon as AF shows just hopping on the birth control pills and screw my cycle all up :( why not?!?!?!?! I know how your feeling I'm feeling the same way and about to let it all out :( ....sorry for my ranting and raving....but he said 50% of the time he wants a baby and 50% of the time he doesn't....so whats this supposed to mean he's 50% trying to make a baby? Is that why we aren't pregnant :( blah.....goodnight ladies hopefully tomorrow brings us a much better day. Mine will be much better my 8 year old comes home...I've missed him over the holiday he's been with his dad (my ex hubby) since 16th of December....I'm SO GLAD hes COMING HOME! I've missed him and his little brother has too! Goodnight ladies and again I hope and pray to God above tomorrow brings us all a better brighter day. I <3 you girls!! Sweet dreams!


----------



## brooke1993

thank you to all of you ladies honestly I feel a bit numb tonight,I slept for 3 hours no bleeding as of yet but I am very crampy and feel well blah.I want to say your all so sweet and I am praying all is well for all of you.Steph I feel in my heart all is fine sweetie just try to relax I know i should take my own advice,I am sorry your dh upset you MEN can be such jerks!Again thank you all for your support.I will keep you all updated much love,Brooke


----------



## waiting2012

Yes, praying. Praying that Brooke's doctor is wrong about needing the D&C and all will be fine. Praying that Ashley gets her :bfp: in the next few days at least. Praying that Amanda gets answers to her very badly need to know questions. Praying that Andrea finds some peace between her and her husband just as Jason and I need to remember this isn't just a me against him and him against me when it comes to having more children. Its been a struggle lately with him in school, his fighting with his mother over visitation of his daughter, Sahara. Praying that Tanya finds an end to her morning sickness and mine will get really kick started, LOL. Praying that Jenn has gets the girl she's been dreaming of and she too has no complications with her pregnancy. And praying that what ever is going on--it is resolved soon, one way or the other. 

As far as my cp goes--it's up higher than earlier and my cm is wet but dry and NO SPOTTING! NO CRAMPING either...I've got some tenderness but that's from checking it I'm sure...I will just have to see what tomorrow brings. and the next. and the next. Maybe my dates are off--maybe my cycle is a 31 day cycle and I just got a early :bfp: on Wed. That is possible and would make Dec. 17th as my o'date. and we did bd on the night of the 15th into the 16th--shoot we bd'ed most of that week minus monday. If that was the case wednesday was DPO 11. And what I was seeing might be right from what I was reading about how sometimes IB can occur around the time when AF is due--and since none of it really reached anywhere but my cervical opening--chances are I may have never known it was there if I hadn't checked my cervix. I Pray that my stresses, my worries are handed to the one who can deal with them better than me, and that is God. I give it all to HIM. 

So....we will see what tomorrow brings. Only HE knows what that may be. I wish everyone peace tonite and the hope the new year brings for bigger and better things to come.

Love you all!
Steph


----------



## Affyash

Steph, as promised, info on aspirin after ovulation and in early pregnancy...sort conflicting though. If it were me, I'd phone the doc and get their opinion. Some say to wait until after the first u/s to stop taking it...

https://www.onceuponalife.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-16849.html
https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/what-is-baby-aspirin-and-how-is-it-related-to-fertility.html
https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/howto.htm

The last one is pretty infomative! LOL!

Brooke - aw hun, I'm just so damn sorry. I will be thinking of you and wishing you the very best. We love you!

Andrea (and Steph) - It too frequently have these conversations with Joe. He seems to waiver between wanting a new baby and not wanting one. We had agreed years ago that when we did have kids, we wanted them close together so they could go to school together and whatnot. Now that the time has come for me to get prego again, he's gun shy...that is until I talk about sex! It's just so hard with Quinn at his age and to think about bringing a newborn into it. I know its what I want and I know Joe will thank me later when they're older and we've gotten it "over and done with" and they're close in age. Sigh. Sometimes men can just be so damn insensitive. We women have so much shit going on, can't they just be understanding and supportive? I'm sorry girls, it will work out, I promise! 

OK so having some pretty serious cramping here and I'm just not sure why. Hope to see a :bfp: in the morning I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## brooke1993

I really care for you ladies.I want you ALL to know that once I feel better I will be back on more.I am hoping and praying that ALL of you get a BFP..Steph I think all will be ok,My dh and I have arguments to life isnt always the best but maybe he is just trying to hide the fact that he gets scared,I am guessing.I know my dh dont do emotional well but he did cry today.I am here for you as well as the other ladies.
Ashley,Amanda and Andy hoping you get your BFP fx for you ladies <3
Praying for Tanya and jenn too <3 I know all to well how awful morning sickness can be.I was laying in bed tonight and was thinking how blessed I am,I have my sister who has the baby and has called like a gizzilon times and dh rubbed my feet and back.And I come on here to see people who care about me who dont even know me.It makes me count my blessings for sure.
Maybe there would of been something wrong with the baby,I dont know all I know is a level of 37 is not good from what the dr said and well no sac nothing on u/s
I know this may or may not sound silly but *CANT* remove my signature yet,Also this spring once the ground thaws I am burying my positive tests.I plan to write the baby a poem or a letter and seal it up and bury it under some pretty flowers.I cant hold onto the tests as I feel it would be too painful for me so I am going to bury them :(
I am sad but I am also so tired and just blah that I almost feel numb and like who am I to cry?Who am I to carry on like this?I have seen some of the ladies on here who have lost their babies way further along then I or even @ birth and I just feel so bad for them and so bad for _ANYONE _[/I] who has lost a baby,Its terrible and I am not the only one and dont want to be selfish or not here for all of you when you all have been here for me.
I am quite emotional (crying alot) dh seems to think we still have a chance I told him we dont,I dont want him to get his hopes up he thinks the levels will be good monday.There is no way even if I were 4 weeks that 37 would be ok.My LMP was 11/25,I DO ovualte late but unsure when I O this month,Thinking around the 16th but not 100% sure.
I am just rambling but want each and everyone of you to know I really appreciate being in your thoughts and prayers,I hardly know any of you and already can tell we will all be great friends for along time to come.I am going to take a 2 month break from ttc but once this is over (m/c) I will as I said be on looking @ all of your tests and chatting with you all.I just wanted to let u all know how important it is to me for you all to know that I couldnt be going through this without you all.
hugs and much luv,Brooke 
https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1860/1860994qxp9o0lgcp.gif


----------



## TandA08

Brooke, sweetie, I am so terribly sorry! It doesn't matter how early or how far along you are, a loss is a loss, and it hurts! Hang in there, I think most of us on this thread have had a MC, and we sympathize and hurt for you!

Steph, sorry your DH had a relapse into his insensitive side!

As for me, I didn't get off work until 10pm last night! That's 16 hours on the clock! Can't wait for that paycheck! I slept in until 9:30 this morning - that is LATE for me!

Well, DH is trying to get me to help with housework before my parents come tomorrow, so I gotta run!

Love ya ladies!


----------



## waiting2012

I haven't been on much since last night--sorry ladies...Watched the other two movies I rented; fell asleep at the end of the 2nd movie we watched and woke up just in time to see the spoiler to the next "Green Lantern" movie...It was a good movie all the same--and Arthur was soooo funny!! Def not far from the original--and Russell Brand is great--I almost didn't miss the role that Dudley Moore had originally played... Got all the laundry nearly washed and dryed--still have to put the rest away--and the dh is being nice enough to not complain about it still sitting in the baskets....

Still not spotting enough to get on my pad or on the tp...I feel pressure in the cervical area but usually after checking my cp---its sort of low but not very low and it feels half hard and half soft--whatever that's supposed to indicate...I peed this am and forgot to use my hpt--I literally got done this am and was like "shit":dohh:. I guess it's just as well. I didn't really see if it was negative or positive. :nope:

I had some sharp pains in my left boob this am during the movie watching--not sure--maybe I was imagining it. The dh asked about :sex: and I told him I can't right now. He said--"oh, you did that with Adrian too. I don't want to knock "colt" out of his house" and left it at that. That was nice of him. 

I ended up after all that going and laying down on the couch and slept again. I have been so tired today..Don't feel sad but just kind of defeated. I wish if I was losing this one--it would start already. I'm tired of waiting. I wish I would just cramp and bleed and have it be over with already. I don't want to have to go through this again at work-and I can't afford to not go to work. 

Well, Ladies....I appreciate all you have said...Ashley--I hope your testing yields a :bfp: sticky bean! Andie--same for you sweetie!! Brooke--take all the time you need! I understand completely! Tanya and Jenn--I look forward to future u/s pics and bump pics! Amanda--I hope things continue to go ok for ya hun, I know your :bfp: is coming soon!!!

And as far as ttc anymore--nope. This was it. I'm not trying anymore...I will continue using my supplements but only because of the benefits they provide with my joints, etc and we will probably use something to prevent pg whether it be a lubricant that would be hostile to the dh's men or some sort of spermicide. When Jason gets done with school and gets benefits wherever he works--I'm getting the tubes tied or on some sort of b/c. I'm done. Done worrying about sx each month, done spending money on hpts, done finding myself pg only to lose it in the first 6 weeks. I'm going to jump back on my diet monday and hopefully drop the other 60 lbs before the summer...I may not be smokin hot come summer but I'll be in a lot better shape and able to look good wearing shorts again! LOL... I'll still be here--got to have someone to tell me when I get the urge to fall of the dieting wagon--to not faulter...

Love ya'll....I'll try to update on things later...

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## calebsmom06

Steph, dont start dieting Monday! You are pregnant have confidence in that. When I had the chemical I would check my cervix every day and then I felt like doing so caused me to miscarry. Those were just 'my' thoughts at the time so then the next month I checked it all the way up to the bfp and then stopped, it scared me to check after that. That could be where the bleeding is coming from, you said it is only visable when you check your cervix right? As long as you are not having cramping /heavy or medium bleeding I am sure you are fine. Dont get your hopes down. When are you going to test again?(Since you forgot this morning) I bet when you see you still have a positive hpt you will feel more confident. Dont give up on baby colt just yet


----------



## waiting2012

Ya know you can mail a letter to Santa, to your familiy and friends, but you can't mail a letter to God. He doesn't have email or text but if He had a post office box this is what I would ask and tell Him...

Dear God, 
I hope all is well. I hope that the future looks bright for all of humanity. 2011 is about to come to a close and 2012 it will be. I have tried to be a good follower and have had my ups and downs as you made me human with free will. I have tried to do right by husband and children, my friends and family. I have tried to do right by my church and give to those that I can even if it is in prayers and good wishes. 
This has been a rough year too, Lord. You know this. We have never tried so hard to be blessed with your gift of life; and YES you have blessed us many times. I am thankful for my wonderful son and beautiful daughter, though my mothering skills need work and I, myself am a work in progress. I am not perfect and not sure that I ever will be. I have faith that You have a plan for for me and my husband, what that plan is I don't know. Is wrong of me to ask you, "Why?". Why it is you would bless us and then so swiftly take it away? I do not ask to show a waiver in my faith but I ask as a child would ask why the sky is blue or the grass is green... I ask because I do not understand as the reason for it is not clear to me. 
Is your answer because I feel the need to be in control all the time? I'm trying to not be. To not worry and lay it at your feet and let you carry the burdens. But I am one of millions who lay their burdens before you, to lay their worries before you, to lay my wishes and prayers before you. 
I pray that you will make this pain come and go swiftly. The need to know is to much to bear. I long for your guidance, and an answer to all this that lays heavily on my heart. 
I will always believe in you, trust in you, and know that what you decide is what is right for me and my family. 
I will await your final answer, and hope that you know I will love you and never lose my faith in you no matter what you decide.
Your Faithful Servant,
Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Night 3 of nausea in the evening...Spotting is mainly brownish now, cm is a bit thicker. Some pokey sensations on the sides of my boobs periodically....So tired of wondering what is going on inside....LOL

I hope everyone is doing good!! My prayers and 2012 wishes for all are to be happy and blessed no matter what!!!
See ya in 2012 Ladies!!!
Love, Steph


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies I've been MIA...... :bfn: this morning doesn't surprise me thankfully the appt is closer and closer to my reach :) THANK GOD :)


----------



## Affyash

Andi I 100% ditto your post. This sucks. Didn't do a new test this morning since yesterday's was stark white. Appt on tues can't wait for help. Love and hugs to all esp those who are struggling. I'll be on again later!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I just looked at my chart though....and looks like I've got same rises and same dips at the end of every cycle....so IF I am right my temps will do this "floating" pattern about the same temps from here on out...and then wham temp falls and here is AF :) lol :)


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Ya know you can mail a letter to Santa, to your familiy and friends, but you can't mail a letter to God. He doesn't have email or text but if He had a post office box this is what I would ask and tell Him...
> 
> Dear God,
> I hope all is well. I hope that the future looks bright for all of humanity. 2011 is about to come to a close and 2012 it will be. I have tried to be a good follower and have had my ups and downs as you made me human with free will. I have tried to do right by husband and children, my friends and family. I have tried to do right by my church and give to those that I can even if it is in prayers and good wishes.
> This has been a rough year too, Lord. You know this. We have never tried so hard to be blessed with your gift of life; and YES you have blessed us many times. I am thankful for my wonderful son and beautiful daughter, though my mothering skills need work and I, myself am a work in progress. I am not perfect and not sure that I ever will be. I have faith that You have a plan for for me and my husband, what that plan is I don't know. Is wrong of me to ask you, "Why?". Why it is you would bless us and then so swiftly take it away? I do not ask to show a waiver in my faith but I ask as a child would ask why the sky is blue or the grass is green... I ask because I do not understand as the reason for it is not clear to me.
> Is your answer because I feel the need to be in control all the time? I'm trying to not be. To not worry and lay it at your feet and let you carry the burdens. But I am one of millions who lay their burdens before you, to lay their worries before you, to lay my wishes and prayers before you.
> I pray that you will make this pain come and go swiftly. The need to know is to much to bear. I long for your guidance, and an answer to all this that lays heavily on my heart.
> I will always believe in you, trust in you, and know that what you decide is what is right for me and my family.
> I will await your final answer, and hope that you know I will love you and never lose my faith in you no matter what you decide.
> Your Faithful Servant,
> Stephanie

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Steph this is sooo beautiful!!I am praying for you :hugs::hugs: much luv Brooke


----------



## brooke1993

I have my fx for BFP for all of you waiting for one as for me well I broke down and took a test and it was barely + and I am cramping so I will follow through with the bloodwork tomarrow as scheduled and then I just ask GOD to let me m/c @ home and not have to have to go to the hopsital.I have my pj's on today and just relaxing.I am surprisingly ok today I just handed it to GOD there is nothing I can do.Yes I am sad but there had to be some reason why this has happened.I wish I knew WHY but I dont.I plan on TTC again for 6 months and @ that time if nothing happens I am going to NTNP.I know how hard this is on all of us,First we try to see what we O then we have the 2ww,,Its just so hard and to be honest @ this point I am mentally and physically drained.I am going to watch movies today and eat some snacks my sister made for me.I can honestly say DH and my sis and of course all the sweet ladies (ALL of you) and others have helped the through a really rough weekend and I want to say again thank you!
Hang in there ladies,All will be ok.We have the start of a new year now....Good things will happen for us all xoxoxoxo Brooke <3


----------



## calebsmom06

Happy new year everyone. I hope all the pain and stress of 2011 turns into joy and happiness in 2012, so sorry for you brooke. I went through the same thing in october and then got pregnant the very next month and it stuck....I know it is hard and I am glad you have so much support. We will always be here for you all. I have been having slight cramps for 2 days but I think its gas lol or my uterous stretching. Its very very mild


----------



## brooke1993

calebsmom06 said:


> Happy new year everyone. I hope all the pain and stress of 2011 turns into joy and happiness in 2012, so sorry for you brooke. I went through the same thing in october and then got pregnant the very next month and it stuck....I know it is hard and I am glad you have so much support. We will always be here for you all. I have been having slight cramps for 2 days but I think its gas lol or my uterous stretching. Its very very mild

I feel kind of ashamed because @ this point I am just like ok I want this to be over with if there is no hope so I can move on :cry: Is that awful of me? I am sorry for your loss and so super happy you got a sticky bean!:hugs: I am hoping I can ttc again and have it stick.My friend came by to give me some balloons :hugs: and she was like wow your nails look awful (LOL) she did them for me and said she would check on me later.DH seems VERY quiet today :cry: My heart breaks for him too.We are going to take the baby to his parents in a bit to see them,Wasnt the plan but his dad wants to see her and then were going to stop and grab a movie or 2 from the red box.My sis has been so supportive.She asked to take the baby again tonight but I miss her so much so she is now home getting a bath from daddy and then were going for a bit to visit.I will check in later...Hugs and blessings to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

calebsmom06 said:


> Happy new year everyone. I hope all the pain and stress of 2011 turns into joy and happiness in 2012, so sorry for you brooke. I went through the same thing in october and then got pregnant the very next month and it stuck....I know it is hard and I am glad you have so much support. We will always be here for you all. I have been having slight cramps for 2 days but I think its gas lol or my uterous stretching. Its very very mild

:baby::baby: Sounds like the baby is stretching gearing up for the 2nd trimester sweetie..I cant wait to see a u/s pic when your further along...Strph how are you??Andy how was the am test?Ashley how are u?Amanda? Sorry I am just getting to know you all so if I missed someone well plz let me know as I really want to stick with this thread 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

No that is not awful of you I felt the same way. Every day will get a little bit better. You will never forget but it will get easier, I put my preg tests from that up in the top of a closet when it happen and have not moved them since. It will be good for you to get out and about and spend tiime with family, try to enjoy yourself although I know it will be hard especially when the bleeding starts, ill be here if you need to vent and yes hoping you will get your bfp soon. Enjoy the movies


----------



## waiting2012

Well, after going to church and giving into the "need-to-know"--went and had a blood test done..Surprisingly, the ER doctor was a welcome sight being a lady and all...We talked about my cycles, my last m/c, my bd dates, my def positive test taken this past wednesday..She explained to me that the spotting (2 tiny drops of blood on the tp) I had on the 22nd may have been from late ovulation (which could occur after a miscarriage). I explained to her that I check my cp and cm and that I guess that was a possibility. She asked if I had any cramping, or bleeding. She asked how much "spotting" I had, etc...Since it never reached the tp or the pad and such she said it sounded like IB to her. They did my urine test--it yielded a negative result--but my "yes"/"no" blood test was a "yes". She was going to ask that they run the hcg numbers and she would have someone call me with them. I asked about an u/s but she said if her calculations were right--I'm a week behind what I thought and there wouldn't be a lot to see at this point. She told me "congratulations" and said if I started bleeding or cramping to come right back in and she would do an u/s at that time. She said my due date would be between 9/10-9/15 and that she could get an accurate "feel" for a edd with the hcg numbers. I asked her about my def. ++ hpt this past wednesday--the day I noticed the spotting when I checked my cp and cm and she said it sounded to her like a "surge" but she couldn't explain it past that...

So either way--Yeppers, still preggo...

Just means more waiting and seeing, but I'll take it for what it is and I guess, Jenn was right--no need to start my diet on monday...LOL...
*****************************************************************

Andie and Ashley--Sorry to hear about your :bfn:s...Don't give up yet though ladies--it will happen--its probably to early yet...

Brooke--Honey--your a doll... I love you to bits and I'm soooo sorry you are going through this...I too would love to know the answer "why" these things happen. And even after my ER visit--still no answer as to why....

Amanda--How is AF treating you hun? She should be fixing to leave shouldn't she?

Tanya and Jenn--how you? Doing good I hope!!!

I will of course keep ya'll updated....This is one ride I'm debating on whether I like it or not...I'm happy with the "yes" bloodtest but why and how could I be soo off on my dates and NOT know it? The only thing that makes even a little sence is the fact that my cp was soo high all the way through the 25th and then it dropped low on the 26th stayed low until today as it now is back up high. Spotting 2 tiny drops on the 22nd of December could have been a sign of O' and not IB when I thought it was--my hpts--I don't know...Def ++ on this past wednesday the same day that the spotting at cervix started. BD days were 9, 10, 13, 14, 15, 16, 24, 25--anything is possible I guess. I will try not to worry about it and just enjoy things a bit longer....Hopefully, everything turns out ok...If its just a matter of "off" dates--I can deal with that...
Love you ladies!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yeah, when will they be calling you with your hcg levels? I hope everything stays positive for you:) I am anxious to find out your levels! As for me everything is going good. I took today of to get some rest and I am off tomorrow and wednesday. I am looking forward to when I can start working part time! 55 hour+ a week is a killer


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Jenn...Still waiting for them too call...I figure if they don't call in a bit--I'll call and ask for the doctor I saw and see what she has found out...I still can not believe my dates were that off....Hmmm....Hopefully, she can give me a decent number and let me know what she thinks... : )


----------



## waiting2012

And oh...55 hour work week--UGH....I'll be praying for you!!! I do good with my plain ole 40 hr work week....LOL


----------



## waiting2012

I couldn't do it...It's been long enough...I called them. My levels are....29.... I don't know how good that is, and I asked her again--she was so nice to let me talk to her on the phone! and she said it had to be a surge on the hpt. I asked her if 29 was good or not and what level their urine hpts pick up and she said their test she believes measure 50 miu's. Which is why my urine test was negative. I said, OK, then how far along would I be with a level of 29? She said, "if you conceived on the 24th, you are at or about 3 weeks." I asked her if that was good for 3 weeks and she said for her--yes it was good seeing how after discussing the FRE tests and how sensitive everyone says they are--she said I would have had to have at least 6-7 mius of hcg on wednesday--which she said was possible on wednesday--as the implantation process could have began the night before or the morning of wednesday--she said its too complicated a process. She also told me to come back in if I started bleeding or cramping and they would do an u/s--but she didn't it necessary. That I needed to follow up later this week with another blood test or wait it out and test with a hpt of my choice and I should see a line on a regular hpt by next weekend...NEXT weekend!!:dohh:

SOOO...Off to change my ticker again...I was looking forward to being almost 5 weeks to now find out I'm a week behind! UGH....At least knowing is better than NOT knowing....I did dig out a blue dyed test--Jason hid my FRE's until next weekend--he told me "Don't stress about it, so its off a week--you weren't as far along with Adrian as thought either--so its not a big deal"....Men....Love em' and Hate em' and they don't realize that as a woman--you end up looking like a completely idiot if your dates don't match--which is how I feel right now....Hence the mood of "DOH"....LOL...


----------



## waiting2012

These measure like 50-100 mius...

Its ok if you don't see anything--and they are blue dye...LOL....But when the dh hides your FRE's so you DON'T test--it sucks big time!! I just happened to have a one stashed and think I saw another back in the back of the drawer this one came out of--not expired either...Going to go dig...LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Alright ladies....Going to run to the walmart, and come home...I've got a few bucks to my name:rofl: and going to get some of the .88 tests that I said I would absolutely NOT use but right now--I can't afford to test with anything else...I did find that I do have one more blue dye test and I hate those peices of crap more than anything...So, since the dh hid my FRE's till next weekend--I will feed my POAS craving with the others....LOL...Going to call the clinic near my work and see what a blood test there will cost--its 25-45.00 here at the hospital lab--not sure I can swing that much right now with an important bill due tomorrow...

Keep ya updated if anything should change...

**Just checked cp and it's still closed/ mid high and my cm is more milky now...Keeping my fx'ed and toes crossed too! **


----------



## calebsmom06

Yea I am soooo excited for you:) UGH he is not only making you impatient but he is also making me impatient. Tell your man that he is not just effecting you, he is effecting all of us lmao:) I just got back from work I had called in but I had a customer call me and wanted to purchase today so there was no way I could pass up a 4200 dollar sale I mean I made like 250 bucks off of it (will make that much anyway) and for just an hour of my time ill take it. When I showed up my boss was really cool he was asking how I felt and why I came and all this lol then I told him and he was all oh, I dont blame you.
Where has everyone been today? Hope everyone is doing ok. Havent heard from Amanda in a few days it seems. Hope everything is ok. And Tanya too.
How is everyone else?
Brooke I hope you are enojoying the time with your family
Ashely-is it time yet??
Andie- how much longer for you?


----------



## waiting2012

Wow...that is AWESOME!! and so cool that your customer called ya about the sale too!! That is what I call LOYALTY...

Yeah, I told Jason--this just ain't right him hiding my hpts like that...He laughed at me when I said the girls are going to be mad at you...:rofl:...He sat down across from me and said--if it was that important to me--get the blood test done. If he had to borrow the money than he would, but he didn't want me spending all my time in the bathroom staring at hpts and taking pictures on my "pee sticks" so I could put on here...:rofl:....I think that is his way of saying, "Look I'm happy right now"...He didn't say that word for word but I think it came across in his actions. I'm ok with that. I will just have to be...

I did get some .88 tests and well, I had peed like 30 min ago but managed a few dribbles...LOL...I'm so stupid--LOL...But I couldn't help it...I'll post those pics for you to laugh at...LOL.... I didn't even have to pee but did anyways...It was pretty diluted too...:rofl:....

Well off to my email...Be back in a bit....

Love and Hugs with a dose of Prayers Ladies!!!:kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

a bit of diluted dribble and this is what I got from that...:rofl:....a def. :dohh: moment...





Yeah...Now that you've laughed yourself off your seats...I'm just glad my blood test revealed something...These tests measure 25 mius from I understand so a level of 29 should have shown something IF I hadn't use diluted-didn't need to pee-pee...LOL

Ok, going to fix the kids plates, and I have to get ready for bed...I have work tomorrow...UGH....Wish I had just one more day off...LOL....Feeling soo tired and didn't get to nap like I wanted to today...


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww that is actually very sweet of him....I would be ok with that if my husband actually sat down across from me and said that to me. It shows he is supporting you and he does not want you to obsess over the hpt's and the fact that he will do whatever he can to get you that blood test shows he is really supporting you this time:) If you really need it text me, ill send it to you:)
As far as the customer yes very loyal and I loooovvve when I find the ones that are loyal like that because they are hard to find most customers do not realize we get paid on comission so if they dont purchase that day and end up back another day they will end up being helped by someone else but it happens to us all. I am trying to be extra determined the next couple month so we can get a few credit cards paid off before the baby comes and also have to pay 830 for my delivery estimate but it is divided into the next 4 months thank god, they said it just has to be paid off when I hit 7 months. I am thankful that I have insurance:) 
Anyways I am looking forward to seeing the pictures of your frest hpt's:)


----------



## calebsmom06

Well unless my eyes are playing tricks on me I could swear I see a super faint 2nd line on that first pic. Hope you test again in the morning:) Dont forget lol


----------



## calebsmom06

Unless my eyes are playing tricks from the orange lines lol....who knows


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Jenn...
Seems he called and spoke to his aunt earlier when he was out of the house...She said to let him know if we need help paying for the test later this week..I figured that much out when he mentioned his aunt and that she wanted to know when I figure out where I'm going to have it done and when...
I am very appreciative him right now...Its nice to see him feeling more positive or at least trying to even if it is for my benefit....

Speaking of tests...LOL...Did you get a good laugh with the ones I posted? LOL...I swear I could make something out on the .88 one and I can def see a thick but faint line on the blue dye--but they don't photograph for crap.....I'll check back in a few... 

Talk to you later!!!

**PS Thanks again, Jenn!**

Love ya bunches,Steph


----------



## calebsmom06

Maybe a little something but it is hard for me to be able to tell, I feel like I am making myself cross-eyed looking at it lol but I am sure it is there but faint plus it always looks lighter in the pictures anyway:)


----------



## waiting2012

I swear something is showing...I thought I was seeing things with the diluted pee and all....


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok lol yes I still see that super faint line, does it have a pink color if so then it is not an evap! Yeah maybe your hcg levels are already rising:)


----------



## waiting2012

Yeah, its a stand on your head, spin around 3 times and tilt the computer screen pic...:rofl:....That's ok...I have my blood test results that should be good enough for now... : ) 

Fixed bbq sausage and macncheese for supper and the dh fixed armadillo toes...the smell of the bbq is making me nauseas so just eating the mac and cheese...I have been craving sweet tea like crazy...UGH...I don't know why, but man my 16 year old makes the best sweet tea...We are going to watch Dylan Dog and then I'm going to head to bed probably..I have to get up so early again in the am...

On a side note--I'm enjoying the "not" cramping that I'm having...I have these twinges and light stretching feelings that start in the middle and go out to the sides--but even those just last a second and I've only had one today--just a couple of minutes ago...I know that is normal and not the cramping the ER doctor was talking about--but Lord this is going to be a nerve wracking week...

:hugs:Stephanie

BIG HUGE FUZZY HUGS TO ALL!! I don't know where I would be without friends or should I say "SISTERS" like ya'll!!! THANK YOU so MUCH for ALLOWING ME TO BE BLESSED WITH YOUR FRIENDSHIP!!!


----------



## waiting2012

That pic was took about 5 minutes after I took the test... So no its not an evap--it has color--I just couldn't tell for sure how much color and was wracking my brain trying to figure out if my eyes were seeing things or not...LOL...So yeah, for a test that measures 25 miu and a blood test saying my levels are 29--and the test taken with diluted pee--I would say "Not Bad, Stephanie, Not Bad...":thumbup: I'm just glad I'm not "seeing" things...LOL....

Ok, going to finish watching the movie...:thumbup:


----------



## calebsmom06

I would have to say thats not to bad either, especially since you had just peed lol. I had a chicken pot pie for dinner. I saw a commercial for them and went and checked my freezer and yep I had 3 yea so I made one for me and 2 for hubby:) Tomorrow is my first day that I will actually get to sleep in ( hoping I can ) and David is off tomorrow so I told him since niether of us need to get up early we are turning our phones off when we go to bed. We are going to take down Christmas decorations tomorrow finally:) I have been wanting to do it since the day after Christmas but have not had the time. And we are also going to put my sons basketball hoop he got for Christmas up tomorrow, he has been at his aunts all week and will be back at 6 tomorrow evening yea I have missed him sooooooo much! But I know it is nice to get some alone time with my husband once in awhile:) Well hope everyone is doing well. Seems everyone is going to have alot to catch up on since we have just been talkin away huh Steph, where is everyone?


----------



## waiting2012

That's a very good question...LOL....Good Golly its almost 10...LOL..."Dylan Dog" is hilarious---it's Van Helsing meets Zombieland....:rofl:....Def not a "kid" movie...But soo funny and kind of twisted...BUT I'm laughing my butt off...LOL...

I'm unfortunately going to HAVE to say good night--If I don't lay down--I won't be able to fall asleep--no sleep--makes for a cranky toddler teacher tomorrow when my class is full again...LOL...

Night!!! Talk to you tomorrow!! : )


----------



## waiting2012

PS--have fun with the dh taking down the Xmas decorations! We are going to work on putting ours up to...Or I should say the dh is....

Ugh...Why is my morning sickness got to be at night....???? When does it become morning sickness??? LOL...3 or 4 nights now of this....It just kind pops up too...

G-Night!! Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The moon tonight NEW YEAR DAY 2012 out of our telescope :) thought I'd share :):thumbup:

Thought it was AWESOME and a beautiful sight :)
 



Attached Files:







WOWMOON.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 5









DSCF1689.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmandaBaby

I've been MIA! Sorry :)

Firstly, because i've more than missed it...
HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


Brooke - A very belated welcome to our thread! I'm so sorry to hear what your going through. I honestly wish I could take all your pain away. Don't forget that we're all here supporting you so don't be afraid to write down your feelings and vent to us. Sending lots of hugs your way :hugs:

Stephanie - Sorry to hear your a week behind then when you thought but at least that explains the bit of spotting? Try not to stress, you've got a bun in the oven!! Oh and I can definitely see a line on your HPT!! Clear as day, it's faint but it's SO there! Can't wait to see it get darker for you. I'm so incredibly happy for you!! :)

Andrea - A very belated welcome to you as well! Where abouts in your cycle are you at the moment? Hope all is well!!

Jenn - Can't believe how far in your pregnancy you are already!! Time is flying by! How's all your symptoms going? Hope it's all well! Glad to hear you got that big sale as well! How amazing :)

Tanya - How's it all going? Like I said with Jenn, cannot believe how far you both are! So exciting!! 

Ashley - Sorry to hear about the few BFNs. I've got my fingers crossed for you that it's just early! Your definitely having good symptoms!! Can't wait until you can test again :)

As for me, sorry i've been MIA the last few days!! I have to admit I got a little obsessed with a TV show and have been glued to my computer screen watching episodes the last few days hahahahaha. THen I decided I wanted to write a book so I spent last night looking into that and starting it off. Don't know if it's gonna be any good. Oh how great it would be to have it published one day! Look at me, i've barely written a chapter and i'm already thinking of having it published LOL :) So yes, AF started on Friday so i'm not on CD 4. AF isn't too heavy and the pain has well and truly gone, it started off really painful the last few days but i'm barely feeling a thing which is great! I had Thursday and Friday off work because I wasn't well and went to the doctors on Saturday, he pushed on my stomach and it hurt so he thought I may have acute appendicitis.... Because i've also been really nauseous and haven't had an appetite for about a week.. I don't think it's that though.. Although I don't know what it is... I also told him that we were TTC and so he did a pregnancy test just in case, it was negative which was a bit sad to see but at the same time good I guess because I was bleeding... I've got an appointment with my normal doctor on Thursday so i'll let him know that my cycles have been shortening and that my LP is only 11 days. I thought I might print off my charts as well so he can see them and I can back up what i'm saying...
Fingers crossed he can do something to help. Not necessarily lengthen them but lengthen the LP! Looking forward to having a fun month, really hope it works for us! As soon as AF stops i'm gonna start taking EPO. Or can I start taking that now? Oh and I need to order some cheapie OPKs and HPTs off ebay!! :) best get on to that tonight or tomorrow!! And.. I think that's all.

I hope I haven't missed anything!!
Sorry if I have.

xxx


----------



## waiting2012

Just thought I would check in with an update...

So... Took the other "blue" dyed test--it's still not dark enough to show up decent in a pic--but it's getting there..Yay!! Scheduling a time to go and do the blood work here close to where I work. They said it will only be 20.00 for them to run the hcg levels--so I told them I would call them back. They have to do it when their lab person is in because the main office is in Decatur not Alvord--but she told me it will take about 15 minutes and then they have to send it to Labcorp. Should take about 2 or 3 days for them to get the results back. 

Amanda--so glad that AF is being gentle to you!!! So sorry to hear about the appendix--UGH...I bet that sucks big time! But good to know all is going well now--sounds like you are def destressing! Good Luck on the upcoming appointment!!! And Congrats on writing the book--I can't wait to read it when it gets published!!

Andie--How is it going??? Any new news???? 

Ashley--Same for you! Anything new going on...:winkwink:

Brooke--Honey, you are constantly in my prayers for healing and peace right now..I hope you get your sticky :bfp: soon!! May your angel bless you immensley!!

Tanya and Jenn--WOW...Almost to the end of the 1st trimester!!! Time flies ladies!!! Won't be long and you'll be holding your bundles!!!

I've got to get back--but I'll be back at lunch time when I can--I have a bill to go and pay...But will be back asap....

Thank you ladies for your thoughts and prayers!
Luv, Stephanie:kiss:


----------



## TandA08

Hey All! So sorry I have been MIA this weekend! I worked my 16 hour shift on Friday, then Saturday slept in then had to help clean house because my parents came on Sunday. We went baby furniture browsing - something my mom has been dying to do. We found a pack-N-play on sale with an extra 30% off - came to $40. But I also had a $25 gift card, so we only paid $19 for it! Couldn't pass that up. We were out shopping allll day. So by the time I got home last night, I was exhausted. I have today off for the New Year holiday, and I think DH and I are going to just relax and take it easy. Or at least I am. DH can do whatever he wants, LOL.

Brooke, I'm glad to hear that you are hanging in there.

Amanda, good to hear from ya! Looking forward to you enjoying this next month!

Steph, sorry I wasn't very responsive when you texted me yesterday, I had mom, dad, and DH asking me about this and that because we were looking at different cribs. Glad you saw the Dr and that she was able to give you a HCG count. Definitely reassuring.

Well, I'm hungry, so I need to figure something out for breakfast. Catch you ladies later.

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

LOL...When don't I worry... I mean--why let God have ALL the fun...LOL...

About to go to Decatur--hate going but I really want Taco Bell...MMMM... Theres a bean burrito calling my name!!! I will not complain about morning sickness not being in the morning again! After I got back from my morning break I was putting lunches out to be fixed and started to feel nauseas--then it got worse the more lunches I put out...Almost thought I was going to hurl right there on the plates..Not a good idea I might add...LOL But as quick as it came--it was gone...My cp is up high again and feels a lot more soft now...I'm going to take that as a good sign..I have a time set for my bloodwork... Wednesday at 1pm...the receptionist reminded me it would probably be monday before they got the lab results back...I'm ok with that...I just have to make it through the weekend as this saturday will be 14 dpo if I did O' late...

Ok, ladies...If I want to get back to chat--I better head on out...Love ya'll bunches!

**And Tanya--don't worry about not texting me back--I understand completely! Congrats on the great deal! Can't beat that price for a pack'n'play--we've looked at them online and they can be quite pricey...I think we are going that route instead of crib--but only time will tell if we will be needing either of them...--that sounded negative didn't it...Got to stop that...**

Lots of Love ladies--back in a bit!!!:kiss:


----------



## Affyash

Hi all! I've been down in the doldrums lately with all these bfns! Took another one and it's so freakin stark white I was shocked. I guess I'm out and onto next month! I'm due for af in thurs/fri. I have my dr appt tomorrow so hopefully I can get some tests done! 
Andi beautiful pics!! That is very cool! How are you? Any good news? When is af due for you?
Brooke hope you're hangin in there hun. I'm thinking of you!
Steph you have a ton going on! Can't believe your dates were just off that's incredible news! You do have a bun! Can't wait for the newlab results hope your bean is extra sticky!
Tanya hope you're feeling good and awesome score on the pack n play!
Jenn hope you feel good too!
Amanda glad you're doing ok! Sorry af came, you never know a little enjoyment in the bedroom might just do the trick for you! Congrats on the book and really hope it's not your appendix causing probs!
My computer battery died yesterday and we won't get a new one til later this week. I have my phone and work computer so I'll be on when I can! Love and hugs!


----------



## waiting2012

Don't give up yet...Just cause you are seeing starkies..doesn't mean something isn't trying to make it's appearance for ya! You still have a few days yet--and I'm keeping my FX'ed for ya!!

Sorry to hear about the computer charger--that just stinks...We had to replace the dh's after a big storm this past September..UGH what a load...!! We will catch you when we can--and know we are thinking of you hun!

Love Ya!


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl:....

Just scarfed down a bean burrito, 2 soft tacos and now I'm eat Totino's Pizza flavored chips...Not the best combo--and I'm not much of a chip person--but man they are good...At least they are multigrain...:rofl:...

I was so hungry yesterday--I ate 3 quisadillas; and half of a sub sandwich plus 4 chocolate covered cherries...Umm...That was lunch...LOL...I did good for breakfast the last two mornings and last night I only ate a bit of Mac n cheese--but lunch time is proving to be my hungriest time...LOL...

God give me strength...:rofl:...

Well, going to web surf a bit..

PS...Yes, Andie--Those are AWESOME PICS!! I love them!!


----------



## brooke1993

AmandaBaby said:


> I've been MIA! Sorry :)
> 
> Firstly, because i've more than missed it...
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!
> 
> 
> Brooke - A very belated welcome to our thread! I'm so sorry to hear what your going through. I honestly wish I could take all your pain away. Don't forget that we're all here supporting you so don't be afraid to write down your feelings and vent to us. Sending lots of hugs your way :hugs:
> 
> Stephanie - Sorry to hear your a week behind then when you thought but at least that explains the bit of spotting? Try not to stress, you've got a bun in the oven!! Oh and I can definitely see a line on your HPT!! Clear as day, it's faint but it's SO there! Can't wait to see it get darker for you. I'm so incredibly happy for you!! :)
> 
> Andrea - A very belated welcome to you as well! Where abouts in your cycle are you at the moment? Hope all is well!!
> 
> Jenn - Can't believe how far in your pregnancy you are already!! Time is flying by! How's all your symptoms going? Hope it's all well! Glad to hear you got that big sale as well! How amazing :)
> 
> Tanya - How's it all going? Like I said with Jenn, cannot believe how far you both are! So exciting!!
> 
> Ashley - Sorry to hear about the few BFNs. I've got my fingers crossed for you that it's just early! Your definitely having good symptoms!! Can't wait until you can test again :)
> 
> As for me, sorry i've been MIA the last few days!! I have to admit I got a little obsessed with a TV show and have been glued to my computer screen watching episodes the last few days hahahahaha. THen I decided I wanted to write a book so I spent last night looking into that and starting it off. Don't know if it's gonna be any good. Oh how great it would be to have it published one day! Look at me, i've barely written a chapter and i'm already thinking of having it published LOL :) So yes, AF started on Friday so i'm not on CD 4. AF isn't too heavy and the pain has well and truly gone, it started off really painful the last few days but i'm barely feeling a thing which is great! I had Thursday and Friday off work because I wasn't well and went to the doctors on Saturday, he pushed on my stomach and it hurt so he thought I may have acute appendicitis.... Because i've also been really nauseous and haven't had an appetite for about a week.. I don't think it's that though.. Although I don't know what it is... I also told him that we were TTC and so he did a pregnancy test just in case, it was negative which was a bit sad to see but at the same time good I guess because I was bleeding... I've got an appointment with my normal doctor on Thursday so i'll let him know that my cycles have been shortening and that my LP is only 11 days. I thought I might print off my charts as well so he can see them and I can back up what i'm saying...
> Fingers crossed he can do something to help. Not necessarily lengthen them but lengthen the LP! Looking forward to having a fun month, really hope it works for us! As soon as AF stops i'm gonna start taking EPO. Or can I start taking that now? Oh and I need to order some cheapie OPKs and HPTs off ebay!! :) best get on to that tonight or tomorrow!! And.. I think that's all.
> 
> I hope I haven't missed anything!!
> Sorry if I have.
> 
> xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks so much that means alot to me,I honestly dont know how I would deal with all of this without all of you,Its VERY nice to meet you!!I also have a very short LP about 10-12 days on average and did get a BFP this month,I will know if its a sticky one sometime today which I am kind of losing hope on but GOD is good.I will pray you get a very sticky BFP soon love and look forward to getting to know you better :hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

I want each and everyone of you to know I am also thinking of you and thank you all very much for being so supportive,I will have my 2nd number from bloods sometime today and will keep you all updated,I am nervous but know its all in GODS hands now xoxoxoxo Much love to you all xoxoxoxoox


----------



## brooke1993

Ladies my level was 8 so my prayer to GOD was that if I was going to m/c then to just let me please be able to do it @ home.I am very sad and now just waiting to start bleeding.Thank you all again for being here for me.I cant bring myself to change my signature yet I guess maybe thats normal.I am cramping and feeling kinda snappy sop maybe it will be like a heavt af,Or so I am hoping.I will try to check back in later.Hugs to you all


----------



## Affyash

Oh Brooke I'm so sorry. I guess we expected it but doesn't make it any easier. I had a chemical in aug and it was heart wrenching. I feel for you. Let us know how you're doing when you can.

Ok I just went back to a test I took about 3 hours ago and there is a definite pink line. I know I'm not supposed to do this but I can't help it. Of course I'm out of tests and we are super broke. I don't know what to do but wait for the doc tomorrow. THIS SUCKS! I can't even post it since my computers down! If any of you are around I'll text it to you so you can post for me I just need phone numbers!!! Holy crap I'm nervous but afraid to get excited it could be an evap!!!


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> Oh Brooke I'm so sorry. I guess we expected it but doesn't make it any easier. I had a chemical in aug and it was heart wrenching. I feel for you. Let us know how you're doing when you can.
> 
> Ok I just went back to a test I took about 3 hours ago and there is a definite pink line. I know I'm not supposed to do this but I can't help it. Of course I'm out of tests and we are super broke. I don't know what to do but wait for the doc tomorrow. THIS SUCKS! I can't even post it since my computers down! If any of you are around I'll text it to you so you can post for me I just need phone numbers!!! Holy crap I'm nervous but afraid to get excited it could be an evap!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks sweetie i will still be checking in to see how all of you are doing,I am not bleeding yet but am hoping its just like a heavy af as thats what I have prayed for in case this baby wasnt sticky and yes I was kind of expecting this but it hit me like a ton of bricks when I seen it read 8...I am hoping that this never wanting to try again feeling goes away soon.I am praying your test is BFP and beaming for you soon xoxoxoxo hugs 2 you all I am going to rest :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Well, DH and I did some more shopping today. He wanted to go check out a couple other places we hadn't looked at yesterday. We ended up ordering our crib and changing table/dresser online from Walmart. Another super great deal on price for the set! 

Ashley, I PMd you my # so you can text me your pic to post for you.

I have to leave in about an hour to go feed the horses, but for now, I'm just resting...


----------



## TandA08

I definitely see a line!
 



Attached Files:







Ashley HPT.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Affyash

Yup. There it is. Oh please oh please oh please let this be an actual line!!! Only time will tell...


----------



## waiting2012

Lost my dang post...UGH....

About to head home...

Brooke---I'm SO sorry about your levels--I was praying that they would be going up instead of down...Heaven is awaiting the arrival of another angel...My heart cries for you hun!!

Ashe--P.M'ed you too, but looks like Tanya beat me to it..LOL...Looks like the start of something great! Keeping my fx'ed for your appointment tomorrow..!

Amanda and Andie--Hope all is going good for ya'll!!

Tanya--How exciting! You got your crib and things ordered!! I bet you are looking forward to getting them delivered and put together!!! :winkwink:

Jenn--How are you feeling hun? Hope all is going good for you today!!

As for me--Feeling pretty worn out and not sure if I'll make it online or just go home, feed the kids and get in bed or not...

Love ya'll and if I don't get back on later--Many Many Many hugs and prayers!!


----------



## calebsmom06

I am doing good. I was off work today slept until 9 (wish it could've been late) then went to ihop for breakfast came home and took a 45 minute nap got up dusted and cleaned up my living room then made chicken alfredo for dinner. I am soooo exhausted today, I have had to drag myself to do everything I have done today but the alfredo that was deliscious. I hope everything is going well for you all I am so sorry about the chemical, I just had a chemical. I would be 14 weeks preg instead of 10 had I not had it. In time everything will get better for u. My prayers r with u. Well I'm going to watch mr poppers pinguins with my son then makin it an early night.


----------



## brooke1993

TandA08 said:


> I definitely see a line!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Looking good sweetie I am praying its a starts of a bfp for you looks good from my end.I have decided to change my signature when I start to bleed which not to sound heartless but I hope and pray is soon as the waiting to m/c is so hard.Hugs and I am still around...I am NOT leaving but may take a month off of ttc but will be on daily xoxooxox love all of u girlies


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh yes ashley, I forgot to add....that line is soooo clear hoping to see tha line tomorrow within the 3 minutes time frame....yeah


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies sorry I've been MIA 

Brooke hunny I am so sorry lots of :hugs: to you soooo sorry :( 

For me my bb's are soooooo sore but its just a sign AF is gonna show up they are more sore then they've ever been its TERRIBLE...but I'm sure I'll be ok as soon as AF shows they calm down some :) thankfully. I just know I'm not pregnant this cycle there is really no way I'd be :( Just have no hope this one...anyways hope all you ladies are doing well :) will be back tomorrow morning :)


----------



## brooke1993

AndreaFlorida said:


> Hey ladies sorry I've been MIA
> 
> Brooke hunny I am so sorry lots of :hugs: to you soooo sorry :(
> 
> For me my bb's are soooooo sore but its just a sign AF is gonna show up they are more sore then they've ever been its TERRIBLE...but I'm sure I'll be ok as soon as AF shows they calm down some :) thankfully. I just know I'm not pregnant this cycle there is really no way I'd be :( Just have no hope this one...anyways hope all you ladies are doing well :) will be back tomorrow morning :)

:hugs: Thanks Andrea means alot to me.I am very blessed to have so many ppl who care on here xoxoxoxo hugz and sleep well.I know I am going to sleep well tonight it has been a hard weekend for sure :hugs: sweet dreams all will be back in the am :hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

TandA08 said:


> I definitely see a line!

I def see a line too and it has pink! FX crossed sweets xoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Thanks girls I'll let you know. I'm really scared to be excited right now because the Lin didn't show up in the time frame and this just seems so reminiscent of my chemical. I really hope it's real and it sticks. Thinking of all of you tonight, I hope you all rest peacefully!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just checking in quickly.. Its nearly midnight a s I need to vent!!!
Completely off topic but my mind can't stop thinking!! I need to sleep but all I can think about is how much I've still gotta do for our engagement party and its next weekend!! Which means I only have this weekend to finish/buy everything!! Omfg :( stress much!! I think I need to write a list.
Ok, deep breaths!! Need to stop thinking :|
Well, that's it. Haha. Gonna try and sleep.

PS, Ashley, is that a line I see!? :D
Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## waiting2012

I went home last night and had to turn around and take the movies rented back...So I rented the "Change Up"...That was so raunchy and hilarious!! A def mom and dad type movie for language and nudity and content--but gosh it was the laugh that I needed...I love Ryan Reynolds!! 

Anyhoo...

Brooke--Sweetie--I hope all is ok for you!! A million:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ashley--hows the testing going?

Andie--I thought for sure this was not the month (or I should say December) don't dispair! Its not over till the fat lady sings!!

Amanda--Deep, Deep, Deep breath!!! I know everything will come together, your party will come and go and you will realize that the stress was all for nothing--it will all be OK!!

Tanya and Jenn--Hows things on your end??

I'm feeling pretty good...About time to go back in...UGH...And since I couldn't pay my bill when I got there--they were closed--at lunch I have to go and get gas and pay it...I'll be back when I can at lunch!

Love ya, Steph


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies, my schedule is finally somewhat back to normal with work. Well, at least my hours are back to normal, but my daily tasks are still a little out of whack while we settle back from doing our physical inventory.

Then in the next couple weeks we will start prepping for our move at the end of the month! Ugh....

I can't believe I have my next u/s next week already!!!! So exciting!!

I'm battling some nausea again this morning. I need to get back into my routine of eating cereal for breakfast before work. Instead of just bringing snacks to work. But with being sick and work being so hectic I kinda got out of that routine.

Brooke, glad to hear that you will be hanging around even if you take a break from TTC. The support is always here for you and it can help you cope with your loss. Hope it goes smoothly for you. For my m/c in Sept, the physical pain only lasted 2 days and felt like a bad period. But the emotional pain takes longer to heal. But you will heal.

Amanda, weddings and the events leading up to them are stressful, hang in there. Everything will fall into place, so don't worry! :hugs:

Steph, glad to hear you're feeling pretty good!

Andi, don't give up! You're not out until AF arrives. 

Well, I gotta get back to work, I'll check in again soon.


----------



## brooke1993

TandA08 said:


> Morning ladies, my schedule is finally somewhat back to normal with work. Well, at least my hours are back to normal, but my daily tasks are still a little out of whack while we settle back from doing our physical inventory.
> 
> Then in the next couple weeks we will start prepping for our move at the end of the month! Ugh....
> 
> I can't believe I have my next u/s next week already!!!! So exciting!!
> 
> I'm battling some nausea again this morning. I need to get back into my routine of eating cereal for breakfast before work. Instead of just bringing snacks to work. But with being sick and work being so hectic I kinda got out of that routine.
> 
> Brooke, glad to hear that you will be hanging around even if you take a break from TTC. The support is always here for you and it can help you cope with your loss. Hope it goes smoothly for you. For my m/c in Sept, the physical pain only lasted 2 days and felt like a bad period. But the emotional pain takes longer to heal. But you will heal.
> 
> Amanda, weddings and the events leading up to them are stressful, hang in there. Everything will fall into place, so don't worry! :hugs:
> 
> Steph, glad to hear you're feeling pretty good!
> 
> Andi, don't give up! You're not out until AF arrives.
> 
> Well, I gotta get back to work, I'll check in again soon.

:hugs::hugs: Thanks hun that means alot to me,I am here for the long haul even if I am taking a break from TTC I wont ever leave as I have made many new friends xoxoxo I hope your all having a good day.I am curious as to when I will start to bleed I mean with levels of 8 yesterday I was thinking I would be bleeding today but nothing so far.I will keep you all updated tho.Hugs and blessings.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> Thanks girls I'll let you know. I'm really scared to be excited right now because the Lin didn't show up in the time frame and this just seems so reminiscent of my chemical. I really hope it's real and it sticks. Thinking of all of you tonight, I hope you all rest peacefully!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Stalking your next test sweets :hugs::hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Morning everyone, tried going to bed at a decent time last night but my poor little boy couldn't sleep and came in and crawled into bed with us and then still was tossing and turning. Poor little guy I felt bad for him so with him restless we all got little sleep. I have my other day off tomorrow yea I am soooo looking forward to it.....tanya! Wow next week already! Your so lucky tto get multiple u/s I am going to ask my doc when I will have my next one, I am hoping feb. When I am 16 weeks but I think they usually wait until like 20 weeks here, I can't quite remember from my last but who knows. Wouldn't it be awesome if they could pick up the gender that early what day is it? I can't wait! Stephanie, how are you feeling today? Glad you enjoyed the movie. Have u snuck in anymore blue dye test? 
Amanda-don't worry everything will be great your engagement party will be here and gone before you know itt and everything will be just fine. Post pics if you can we would love to see
Ashley- did you test today?
Andy how is everything?
Brooke- hoping each day is bringing you a little more peace. We love you.


----------



## brooke1993

calebsmom06 said:


> Morning everyone, tried going to bed at a decent time last night but my poor little boy couldn't sleep and came in and crawled into bed with us and then still was tossing and turning. Poor little guy I felt bad for him so with him restless we all got little sleep. I have my other day off tomorrow yea I am soooo looking forward to it.....tanya! Wow next week already! Your so lucky tto get multiple u/s I am going to ask my doc when I will have my next one, I am hoping feb. When I am 16 weeks but I think they usually wait until like 20 weeks here, I can't quite remember from my last but who knows. Wouldn't it be awesome if they could pick up the gender that early what day is it? I can't wait! Stephanie, how are you feeling today? Glad you enjoyed the movie. Have u snuck in anymore blue dye test?
> Amanda-don't worry everything will be great your engagement party will be here and gone before you know itt and everything will be just fine. Post pics if you can we would love to see
> Ashley- did you test today?
> Andy how is everything?
> Brooke- hoping each day is bringing you a little more peace. We love you.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks sweets I love you all too...I have NEVER gotten so close to strangers so quickly then again I have NEVER experienced the love and prayers and patience and kindness as I have from all of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Well, went and got gas. Went to pay my bill in Decatur to find out the account got moved to Bowie because that is where I live...Yay! At least it wasn't a totally wasted trip...LOL...I got to have Wendy's today for lunch..MMMM...I have never known Wendy's burgers to be soo good....I remembered breakfast this am but man..I would love to have another burger right now...:blush: But I don't need it and I know that--so glad this pittly town doesn't have anything but cafe's and gas stations...LMAO....
*****************************************************************
:flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow:
:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:

Brooke... Hun, I know this is very difficult for you and the waiting is such a killer to the spirit, mind and heart...With each of my losses I went through a lot of different emotions..Denial, Anger, Sadness etc..I have to admit the easier ones were the ones that I didn't have to wait for "it " to happen because I didn't know it was going to happen. The hardest ones were the two that I knew were going to happen but it was always like "when?"...Then when I was least expecting it started...:cry: With the first 2 miscarriages I had that book "What to expect when Expecting" and I literally shredded them both and threw them in the trash while I waited. I was so bitterly angry at everyone and myself. Everyone would tell me; "well maybe it was meant to be" etc--I felt like screaming at them "SCREW YOU!!" but I couldn't--I knew they just didn't what to say or they didn't think-PERIOD. All that can be done is to know that we are here and it is good that your family is being SO supportive right now especially the dh. I wish mine was as supportive as yours. Mine can be a bit of an ass as I'm sure you've read in past postings..:growlmad: We are here for you honey, no matter what! If you want to wait--wait, if you choose to jump back in and try again--we are here for that too! :hugs: As far as when will it start if your level is 8--well it might be the weekend hun. I know that seems like a long way off but it really depends on how quick the levels go down and your body realizes that it's time. I hope that made sence. With Jason and I's first m/c it took 2 weeks before it happened. The doctor wanted me to come back in for a D/C but I refused--I didn't want to go through that--I didn't want someone else to take what I still had precious. That is the one thing about this group hun, I think we all have had our share of pregnancy losses--each different and each dealt with differently but we ALL understand the pain your feeling right now. 
:flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow:

Tanya--Can't wait to see the new U/S pics...:thumbup:

Jenn--So glad that life seems to be getting a little settled--sorry to hear you lil' man had a rough night..He's not coming down sick is he?

Ashley--Any news yet?????

Andie--How is the body treating ya? FX'ed still that AF is just teasing you and won't be coming!:thumbup:

Amanda--I second that post about pics--I can't wait!!! I just love weddings, etc...Didn't have one myself--just a good JP at the courthouse...We've talked about renewing our vows and were going to about a year ago but it fell through when my parents couldn't make it down from Kansas due to my dad's health. Jason said we could renew them in Kansas so my dad could walk me down the aisle so I'll just have to see how the next year or so goes...

Got to take a potty break ladies....LOL

PS...Nope-Not taken another test...Going to hold out until after wednesday when I go for bloodwork since I have to wait so long for the results...I have a FRE though--Jason gave it to me...LOL...I also have one of the .88 cheapies...I really don't want to spend any more money hpts if I can help it!! That's diaper money if all goes well...:rofl:...On a side note--I am still checking my cp--(doctor said it was ok as long as I didn't go poking on my cervix--she said checking it won't be a problem but it can get irritated if I "touch" it to hard, etc...--so basically just feeling the side of it and where it's at and more or less the cm...It feels a bit pointed right now--a bit higher than mid range and my cm is creamy and has a yellow tint to it...)

Ok...Potty time or I'm going to have a puddle in my car...LOL..Be back in a few...

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm for sure AF is coming....I have a cold and feel TERRIBLE....and my moms here helping me clean...normally the day I clean is the day before AF comes.....I'm so ready for her to b/c I have the worst cramps right now :( and just feel way out this month. I'm for sure :witch: is coming to see me soon!


----------



## waiting2012

Could be "nesting"...And I had a cold too the last couple of weeks...I still think you'll be pleasantly surprised if AF doesn't show..!! When is she due to make her appearance? I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun!!!


----------



## Affyash

Hi all! Dont kill me - i broke down and bought some digitals last night and with fmu this morning it still said "not pregnant". I went to the doc this morning and she said everything looks good. She didn't do a preg test but said that she will begin the process for me getting authorized to get the "infertility work up" which is like blood tests for hormones etc. step two will be getting an hsg where they check if my tubes are blocked at all because with a csec there is a chance of fallopian scaring. But since I have Quinn and had the cp in aug that is unlikely. Third step is to get joes spermies looked at! So overall it was really positive. The best part is that she said she doesn't think I'm catching the egg cause were not bding for 3 nights after o! Which I kind of knew to but we just figured we'd be ok bding for 6 of the 7 days before! So good to know, I will make sure that happens this coming cycle!
I'm really hoping that I actually am pregnant after all and none of this will matter! But I won't test again til fri if she doesn't show. I just don't have the $ to waste another one!
K I gotta run but I'll be back on later!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AF is due on Friday the 6th unless the Clomid made it a little longer this cycle....I really think AF is coming cramps are awful and I'm sitting here crying with a "possible" broken hand...long story but everyone have a goodnight it hurts to type...I will talk to you all tomorrow. I feel so depressed :(


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Well, went and got gas. Went to pay my bill in Decatur to find out the account got moved to Bowie because that is where I live...Yay! At least it wasn't a totally wasted trip...LOL...I got to have Wendy's today for lunch..MMMM...I have never known Wendy's burgers to be soo good....I remembered breakfast this am but man..I would love to have another burger right now...:blush: But I don't need it and I know that--so glad this pittly town doesn't have anything but cafe's and gas stations...LMAO....
> *****************************************************************
> :flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow:
> :angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:
> 
> Brooke... Hun, I know this is very difficult for you and the waiting is such a killer to the spirit, mind and heart...With each of my losses I went through a lot of different emotions..Denial, Anger, Sadness etc..I have to admit the easier ones were the ones that I didn't have to wait for "it " to happen because I didn't know it was going to happen. The hardest ones were the two that I knew were going to happen but it was always like "when?"...Then when I was least expecting it started...:cry: With the first 2 miscarriages I had that book "What to expect when Expecting" and I literally shredded them both and threw them in the trash while I waited. I was so bitterly angry at everyone and myself. Everyone would tell me; "well maybe it was meant to be" etc--I felt like screaming at them "SCREW YOU!!" but I couldn't--I knew they just didn't what to say or they didn't think-PERIOD. All that can be done is to know that we are here and it is good that your family is being SO supportive right now especially the dh. I wish mine was as supportive as yours. Mine can be a bit of an ass as I'm sure you've read in past postings..:growlmad: We are here for you honey, no matter what! If you want to wait--wait, if you choose to jump back in and try again--we are here for that too! :hugs: As far as when will it start if your level is 8--well it might be the weekend hun. I know that seems like a long way off but it really depends on how quick the levels go down and your body realizes that it's time. I hope that made sence. With Jason and I's first m/c it took 2 weeks before it happened. The doctor wanted me to come back in for a D/C but I refused--I didn't want to go through that--I didn't want someone else to take what I still had precious. That is the one thing about this group hun, I think we all have had our share of pregnancy losses--each different and each dealt with differently but we ALL understand the pain your feeling right now.
> :flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow:
> 
> Tanya--Can't wait to see the new U/S pics...:thumbup:
> 
> Jenn--So glad that life seems to be getting a little settled--sorry to hear you lil' man had a rough night..He's not coming down sick is he?
> 
> Ashley--Any news yet?????
> 
> Andie--How is the body treating ya? FX'ed still that AF is just teasing you and won't be coming!:thumbup:
> 
> Amanda--I second that post about pics--I can't wait!!! I just love weddings, etc...Didn't have one myself--just a good JP at the courthouse...We've talked about renewing our vows and were going to about a year ago but it fell through when my parents couldn't make it down from Kansas due to my dad's health. Jason said we could renew them in Kansas so my dad could walk me down the aisle so I'll just have to see how the next year or so goes...
> 
> Got to take a potty break ladies....LOL
> 
> PS...Nope-Not taken another test...Going to hold out until after wednesday when I go for bloodwork since I have to wait so long for the results...I have a FRE though--Jason gave it to me...LOL...I also have one of the .88 cheapies...I really don't want to spend any more money hpts if I can help it!! That's diaper money if all goes well...:rofl:...On a side note--I am still checking my cp--(doctor said it was ok as long as I didn't go poking on my cervix--she said checking it won't be a problem but it can get irritated if I "touch" it to hard, etc...--so basically just feeling the side of it and where it's at and more or less the cm...It feels a bit pointed right now--a bit higher than mid range and my cm is creamy and has a yellow tint to it...)
> 
> Ok...Potty time or I'm going to have a puddle in my car...LOL..Be back in a few...
> 
> Luv, Stephanie

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you soooo much you make me feel alot better and I am spotting now..Its light but I believe its time to change my signature,I prayed on it and everytime I see it well it makes me feel worse.So I am going to change it,I am mixed up about how I feel some say its so easy to get BFP right after a m/c so maybe I will just go for it I am unsure :haha: my humor is here today so thats a good thing..I luv you all and will pop back in a few xoxoxox


----------



## brooke1993

:hugs:


Affyash said:


> Hi all! Dont kill me - i broke down and bought some digitals last night and with fmu this morning it still said "not pregnant". I went to the doc this morning and she said everything looks good. She didn't do a preg test but said that she will begin the process for me getting authorized to get the "infertility work up" which is like blood tests for hormones etc. step two will be getting an hsg where they check if my tubes are blocked at all because with a csec there is a chance of fallopian scaring. But since I have Quinn and had the cp in aug that is unlikely. Third step is to get joes spermies looked at! So overall it was really positive. The best part is that she said she doesn't think I'm catching the egg cause were not bding for 3 nights after o! Which I kind of knew to but we just figured we'd be ok bding for 6 of the 7 days before! So good to know, I will make sure that happens this coming cycle!
> I'm really hoping that I actually am pregnant after all and none of this will matter! But I won't test again til fri if she doesn't show. I just don't have the $ to waste another one!
> K I gotta run but I'll be back on later!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am rooting for you sweetie,I am hoping you have a beaming BFP when you do retest!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

AndreaFlorida said:


> AF is due on Friday the 6th unless the Clomid made it a little longer this cycle....I really think AF is coming cramps are awful and I'm sitting here crying with a "possible" broken hand...long story but everyone have a goodnight it hurts to type...I will talk to you all tomorrow. I feel so depressed :(

:cry: omg why do you think you have a broken hand?? :hugs::hugs: I hope you feel better soon,Maybe you should go to the hospital :hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, my next appt is on Thursday the 12th. I assumed they will be doing another u/s although I guess it wasn't specified. Yikes, now I'll just be sad if they don't! Guess we have to wait and see.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Its better now just bruised it really bad apparently...it was soooo swollen its all better now just sore....I had to ice it for a while!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Brooke, so glad you are feeling a bit better. Your new signature is beautiful. Its up to u on how u feel going straight back to ttc. I got my sticky bfp just 4 weeks after my chemical but aome dont so try not to get ypur hopes up everyones different. We are here dor u either way
Andy wow your hand wow glad its not broken....what did u do?
Steph how r u tonight?
Tanya awww I hope u do get your u/s:)


----------



## waiting2012

My connection sucks tonite at the house and I have to look up some stuff for Adrian for school...Hopefully, I can find what she's needing...

Anyhow...

Brooke--I'm glad the spotting has started. I hope it is not too painful. I know the one in November was super painful and was just the first m/c Jason and I had about 5 or so years ago--it hurt soo bad down there...I will tell you that if that doc didn't give you anything you can take 3 200 mg Ibuprophens and 1 Extra Strength Tylenol together as this will give the same effect as a pain pill minus the codiene or any other narcotic plus you won't be drowsy. Found this out from my boss who found out from her own doctor when she hurt her back and didn't want to be "doped" up. Heating pads work good too and so do hot showers--most doctors that I've seen advised not to take a bath as you don't want the water going up there or something... I'll say a prayer that the pain isn't too bad...Plus, I like your tickers!! Girl, you are handy with those!!:thumbup:

Andie: How on earth did you hurt your hand??? You didn't do what my coworker did, did you? She fractured her hand when she hit it with a hammer...:rofl:...Her hand swelled up soo bad...Adrian had a fracture of her trapezial bone in her hand after a softball hit in a game--girl pitched the ball and she did a good job pitching too...I pray that AF doesn't come to your door anytime soon!! 

Ashe: I hope you still get your :bfp: before having to go through all those tests but at least the doctor is going to do them! Sounds like fun! :wacko: What does the dh feel about having his "men" scrutinized over?? LOL... I mentioned the possibility of Jason having his looked at--and he thought I had lost my mind...:rofl:..

Jenn and Tanya--ya'll are just whizzing by with your weeks and here the rest sit in Limbo...LOL...Sooo envious of how far ya'll are so far....:winkwink:

Amanda--I know you've been busy with getting ready for your engagement party--remember to take at least a little bit of time out for yourself though!!

Ok, off to google the atmosphere of the sun and some other stuff for Adrian...I'll try to make it back, but not sure if I will...Might be tomorrow before I can make it back...

So I'll say G-night just in case--Love and Hugs Ladies!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

All I ever wanted to know about the planets..LOL...

How are you Jenn? I'm doing pretty good...Not a whole lot that is new here...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My hand....haha...its kind of embarrassing....my dogs kept fighting and I got tired of it...they were in the same kennel which they've always been but today all they did was fight one another...grrr....so anyways the big one kept barking (DH's doggy) and I slammed my hand on the kennel to shut him up....but of course my DH laid his bark collar on top of it instead of putting it on him and when I slammed my hand on it all mad (as hard as I could hit) the prongs on the bark collar went into my thumb bone...like on the palm side OUCHHHHHHHHHH...its still bruised bad...but doesn't hurt near as much...what a clutz I am :) 

Brooke....sorry your spotting has started I cannot imagine the pain you feel....I once sat in your shoes and it was the hardest thing I've ever went through. I still think what could have been...but if I hadn't lost my angel I'd not have my oldest son whom I conceived cycle after my miscarriage. It was amazing the joy I had for my baby boy when he was born was even more b/c I wanted him so much more :) I just pray that God helps you grieve and gives you some sort of peace in your heart..... Lots of prayers your way :)

As for me I know I'm out the cramps ARE HORRID...and the backache is just HORRIBLE as well....its just a sure sign AF is coming and my bb's are HUGE and full and sooooo horribly sore....more sore than normally....but I think its something to do with me and taking the Clomid earlier this cycle. I just have this feeling THERE IS NO WAY IM PREGNANT this month....and I'm usually right when I have that feeling. My legs are even achy like AF is gonna show any moment...just waiting on her to come on so I can move on to the next cycle :) NO TRYING ANYTHING :) JUST GONNA NTNP :) lol.....I am kind of excited a month off TTC then my specialist appt *SCREAMSSSSS YAYYYYY* lol....

Ash--That test looks like something.....I am praying you get that :bfp: very very soon!

To all the rest of you...hope your doing well....I LOVE this forum thread...you girls are THE BEST by far :) LOVES LOVE LOVEEEEEEE YOU ALL!!! XOXOXOXOXOXOX


----------



## waiting2012

Just want to say...

Good Night Ladies

The dh has been begging to get his groove on for a week:rofl:...I keep putting him off and if I am going to give in--I better get to it now as I'm just exhausted....

Andie--I'm going to LMAO when you get your :bfp: instead of AF...You sound just like me....I'm not going to let you get down about it until the heifer comes riding in....

Ok...Night Ladies...I'd say something clever in french--but we all know I can't speak proper english let alone french...:rofl:...

Ya'll have a good night!!!

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie

****PS don't do anything I wouldn't do...:rofl:****


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone yes Steph this pregnancy is flying by! I can't believe I will already be 11 weeks Friday! But looks like your going to be right there with us soon as well as everyone else 
Andrea I agree I will laugh if u do end up with a bfp after thinking your out I was the same way! I had just had a chemical the month before with every symptom possible then the next month i had no symptoms. Then boom bfp for me the very next month after chemical, only symptom i had was sore boobies but on the sides only. 
Brooke how are you feeling this evening? I can't stop thinking about you. "An angel wrote down your baby's birth in the book of life, then whispered as he closed the book, to beautiful for earth" you will always have an angel to watch over your family.
I can't wait to start seeing more test pics


----------



## brooke1993

*Hello ladies,Omg earlier I literally felt like I was in mini labor,I was soooo sore and in so much pain.I cryed and cryed in the shower.I was shocked to see DH come home early he said his boss said he was no good there 2nght,His head wasnt @ work AND they gave him the next 2 days off with pay so I was so happy to hear that,We are trying to catch up on some bills but can file taxes soon so all will be ok after that.I thought that was pretty nice of them,He has been a good employee for along time,He makes energizer batteries so needless to say my "toy" never goes dead..I am NOW lol hard..Sorry TMI!! https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/363/363145yxq1l21ou1.gif Only when DH is to tired LOL..WOW I know ladies I am just full of it tonight.I am just NOT tired 
Ok so I passed some tissue,clots and felt well TMI so I will stop but lets just say I am feeling better now.I was in that shower for over 30 minutes,I didnt realize it but I do feel better.I took 2 motrin and layed down and played my new mario game I got for xmas for the Wii to take my mind off things.I did my signature earlier,I used to have myspace and loved to change my decor for my page all the time so I got handle with glitter graphcs.**

Steph..I am glad your feeling good,i really have a good feeling for you and this pregnancy being a nice sticky one and of course will continue to pray.I am glad your getting some luving from your DH tonight,I am sure he was excited (LOL) I am glad I havent lost my sense of humor cuz sometimes I feel like I have lost my mind but I know this 2 shall pass.I am VERY excited to see what your new levels will be I say they will be high and I am taking a wild guess your carrying a lil boy,I dont know why I think that but I do xoxoxoxoo Do you have a prefernce?[/COLOR]*

*Andie:I am glad your hand is feeling better and I WILL say this I thought for SURE that the witch was going to get me last month when I got my BFP so hang in there sweetie,Its NOT over until she shows and I HAVE my FX and am praying she stays away for you xoxxo*

*Jenn and Tanya: I dont know you ladies well but looking forward to getting to know you better  I am happy for you both and sending a late CONGATS for you both on being almost in your 2nd trimester..Are you ladies going to find out what your having?I was planning on being team yellow if my baby would of stuck but knowing me I would of changed my mind (LOL) I hope you ladies are feeling well and pray you both have very easy deliveries.*

*Amanda: I know how stressful planning things can be just remember like Steph said take some time for YOU and remember to breathe I am sure all will look beautiful ,Cant wait to see pics.How are you feeling love??*

*Ashley: I am praying and have FX you get that BFP by Friday,I also want to share I was part of a different forum before I still pop in and some women got a bfp a few weeks after another lady had a chemical and wow it was like a cat fight.I want ALL of you who are TTC to know there is no need to tip toe around me,I loveee seeing tests and talking about TTC and babies etc.I am not angry I had a m/c anymore in fact I have came to the conclusion there had to be something wrong and that someday I will get a sticky bean *

*I have heard that ladies with a short LP can have a bigger chance of m/c so I am going to talk to my OB when he comes back as I sometimes only have a 10-11 day LP and wanna see what I can do to lengthen it.**If I missed anyone I am truly sorry I am tired and just wanted to pop in and say hello but well I sometimes dont interact enough with the all of you and it makes me feel bad as you have all been so good to me so I will say this I love you all and am thinking of you all and hope and pray that we all become good friends.Maybe someday we can even text I love to text LOL...My DH is always like WOW babe you text fast I am like ya cuz its the same as a keyboard HAHA.Ok well I am off to bed.I plan to eat some liver tomarrow to replace some of the blood I am losing,Its not alot but I am bleeding more heavy then AF which I expected I would.The dr wanted me to go for bloodwork tomarrow as I wasnt bleeding earlier but I just dont want anymore.I am going to call and see if I still have to go.If they think its best I WILL go. Goodnight and sweet dreams to you all xoxoxoxoxo Luv,Brooke*

https://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/i.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/l.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/u.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/v.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/m.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/y.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/b.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/g.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/r.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/l.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/s.gif
https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/236/236393htv82kwz8u.gif
https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/438/438956wbchvsm5io.png
https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/913/913737yk5c19rifv.gif
https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2235/2235087dkadag0g3k.gif
https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2485/2485099k26qzzlh9s.gif
https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2315/2315609w3s5m0bib9.gif
https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2036/2036181daa6km6isz.gif
https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2474/2474504csea6cwetm.gif
https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/932/932491h174n6u9pt.gif
https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1627/1627986nptjnf3uwu.gif

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/203/203818jgvzm2c52b.jpg

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1880/1880237hn9lppwez2.gif​*As you can all see I was feeling alittle colorful tonight and just wanted to let you ALL know that you all helped me through the hardest thing I have ever went through besides losing my father and grandmother,Its all pain but I am going to try to stay upbeat and realize I have alot to be thankful for.*


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Brooke, I am glad you are feeling ok, the doc may want you to still go in just to make sure your levels did go back to 0 thats what they had me do. I remember hearing 'your hcg levels are at 0' were the worst words of my life even though I already knew everything had passed its the confirmation that hurt. That is awesome that your DH gets to be with you for a couple days. I am assuming the boss must know a little bit about what is going on. I would love to text sometime. Some of us already do lol.
This thread is definetly not like the other we dont have any cat fights here at all I think everyone understands eachother here.
I love your signatures the names are beautiful:) And congrats on never running out of batteries that would suck to run out at the 'wrong' time lol. Them damn things are expensive too!
I do want to find out the gender of my baby, I am just to anxious to know, I have 2 boys already and really hope for a little girl this time around. I was at Target yesterday and bought my first baby item, I have been waitning and waiting and just couldnt resist. I bought a little pink sleeper with little hearts all over it. Its super cute and was clearenced for 4 dollars. I am trying not to get my hopes up for a girl but I am really really hoping for her. My hubby seems to think he just knows we will have a girl and he says he is always right so we shall see, I am really hoping for an u/s in feb since at that appointment I will be almost 18 weeks and able to tell the gender. Well I need to get off here and run some errands. I want to make beef stroganof for dinner so I am going to get the stuff to make it and need to pick up my prenatals from the pharmacy:) I am off today so I will check in soon


----------



## waiting2012

First off...Tanya wanted me to let ya'll know that she is ALIVE and WELL...LOL...She won't be able to get to her computer much today as she has "help" with her at work....:winkwink:

Secondly....THANK YOU BROOKE!! I love the Tink!!! I don't know how you knew but fairies are my "thing"....LOVE IT!!!! And hun, I'm glad that the bleeding has started and now things can get rolling again...Never thought I would say that and hope that doesn't sound bad of me--but I'm happy that you don't have to wait till the weekend and pray that your NTNP works out and you get that sticky :bfp: soon!!!! I too think "boy" but I'll take whatever I get as long as it "sticks"...

Going for labs at 1:00pm--UGH....I've been soo tired and the dh didn't wear me out too bad last night :rofl: but man--I'm just soo sleepy this am...Have suppers planned for the next few days...And hopefully, when I get home--I can eat and hit the bed...LOL...

Jenn--I loved the quote you posted...It was beautiful! I too think Brooke as def got an angel looking over her and everything will be alright!

Andie, Ashe, and Amanda--I hope everything is going good for ya'll!!! 

I will check in at lunch before I go for the bloodwork and afterwards too...I won't know anything until Monday probably--seems that it being close to the weekend and it takes 2-3 days for the results--they said monday. Going to be a long weekend! UGH.... I feel pretty good...My boobs don't hurt anymore--I am not sure if that is good or bad or what, and not cramping or anything..Nausea has been ok...I was nauseas last night on the drive home and almost had to pull over to throw up but other than that the only thing hitting hard is the fatigue...

Well, this break has been fast! Got to get back in....

I love ya'll, Stephanie


----------



## calebsmom06

Fatigue! How I am so glad you are pretty much gone:) So sorry that you are suffering from it Steph. I had it just up unti lthe last 2 weeks or so, I still get it occasionally but no where near how it was the first couple months! Maybe you will get the results closer to the 2 day mark which would be Friday:) Wouldnt that be great! I would try to call them about an hour before they close Friday just to check:) Clinics/doc offices seem to have a habit of sometimes 'forgetting' to call us patients back lol.
The quote I found when i had my chemical and it has stuck with me since then, I love it and it helped me so much knowing that my beautiful baby is with the angels up in heaven watching down over us.
I went to get my prescription for my prenatals and they tell me they didnt realize they didnt carry them and that they wont be in until tomorrow. The prescription was called in yesterday morning at 9am you would think they would have noticed that before today when I go to pick them up. Ugh walgreens how I am hating you right now. I havent had my vitamins for 5 days now since my doc office was closed until tues. And thats because they were supposed to have called the prescription in Friday but that didnt happen. Go figure. Anyways I am going to clean up a little bit. Planning to take my little booger to the park for a little bit when he gets out of school at 3:) I LOVE my days off! Wish I had more of them:)


----------



## TandA08

I have just a quick second! Thanks Steph for posting for me! My manager hired a temp to help with physical work because he doesn't want me doing anything but the computer side of things. But I gotta keep my temp busy, so I don't have much time to myself, lol.

Brooke - I LOVE your signature! So sweet of you. And I'm glad that the worst of it is over and you can start to heal now! Major :hugs:

Gotta run!


----------



## Affyash

Good morning ladies! First off, Brooke! Thank you for thinking of us right now! I absolutely love the names and signatures and sparkles! Very very cute! I'm so sorry you're going through this all right now, but please know we are all thinking of you. I pray it's not too bad and you've gone through the worst already. I know how bad it hurts both physically and emotionally but I promise it eases a bit over time. I promise I will keep you updated with tests, etc. I appreciate your being there for me at this hard time! Hang in there, we love you!

Steph - Oh I just can't freakin' wait to see how high your levels are now!! I imagine it will be in the 100's! I so hope so! Praying for a sticky sticky burrowy bundle of joy!

Jenn - that so sucks about your prenatals, I went a couple days when I was pregnant too, but the anxiety kills you! Everything will be fine, I hope they get it filled for you asap!

Andi so sorry to hear about your hand! That truly sucks. Hope it feels better today, but if it doesn't, don't worry. I've heard the 3rd day is the worse after a serious bruise like that. Hope it feels much better very soon! Any news on your cycle? I'm due R/F as well and while I'm pretty sure I'm out already, I just can't help but keep some hope alive! You just never know! Hope you're doing ok!

Tanya - hope work isn't too brutal! Mama needs her rest dammit! Get some rest tonight, hope to hear from you soon!

Amanda - hope all is well in your world. I know exactly how you feel about party planning, it just is plain stressful! You'll do great and I'm sure the party will go off without a hitch. Just remember why you're celebrating, the love you've found is the most important thing! Good luck!!

Pretty sure I'm out this month (even with my chemical I was showing positives by now) but I won't give up hope until she comes! FX and baby dust! Love you guys!


----------



## brooke1993

calebsmom06 said:


> Hey everyone yes Steph this pregnancy is flying by! I can't believe I will already be 11 weeks Friday! But looks like your going to be right there with us soon as well as everyone else
> Andrea I agree I will laugh if u do end up with a bfp after thinking your out I was the same way! I had just had a chemical the month before with every symptom possible then the next month i had no symptoms. Then boom bfp for me the very next month after chemical, only symptom i had was sore boobies but on the sides only.
> Brooke how are you feeling this evening? I can't stop thinking about you. "An angel wrote down your baby's birth in the book of life, then whispered as he closed the book, to beautiful for earth" you will always have an angel to watch over your family.
> I can't wait to start seeing more test pics

:hugs::hugs: thanks sweetie that is beautiful xoxo :hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies I am glad you liked what I made with all of our names,I didnt know you liked tink Steph if you go to glitter graphics and type in Steph well it was my fav one that popped up and I too love fairies :) well I just passed some well if I MUST say gross stuff but I am glad its just cleansing itself (my body) I am going to relax for today.I wish I could have all of names like I posted BUT bnb only gives me so many liknes in a signature :( BUT we still ROCK and that post will always be on our thread.When I am feeling better I will post more cool stuff for our thread and for you ladies.I love ya all and will pop back in later xoxoxo Brooke


----------



## TandA08

Hmmmm... eat or post.... eat or post....

Well I have two hands... I can eat my PB&J sandwich with one and type with other! :rofl:
K, sorta...

I'm glad lunch is in an hour.... I need a break. I didn't get to go for my walk this morning! But I like having a temp here, we are getting some of our inventory prepped for our move that we are starting in a week and a half. And it's easy work for me, I'm just doing system work, he's doing the physical part.


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya--so glad they got someone to help out with the physical stuff...At least they are thinking of ya!!

Jenn--have fun at the park!!! It is such a pretty day up here--cool but nice...
As far as the prenatals go--I have been taking some that I got at Walmart--they aren't bad but I had to get a separate supplement of DHA because the kind with DHA in them were making me sick..Hope they have them for you!!

Brooke--Big Hugs hun! Been there--it is so rough and yes, a lot of it is just like being in Labor--which makes it even more difficult...:hugs:

Andie--how are the "pre AF" sx??? Still thinking she's going to show up? I've got my fxed for ya!!

Ashe--hey girl--how are things on your end??? Just sent ya a reply to your PM...

Amanda--Honey--I bet with being so busy you aren't even worried about the big O' but I bet you get it this time and end up with a :bfp:!

As for me--got to pee but holding it..LOL...About to head on to the dr's office..It's only 5 min away, but I want to grab a quick snack first...And yes, the fatigue is AWEFUL...My eyes feel so heavy right now...LOL...

I hope the numbers are in the 100's too...A part of me is doubting though--Other than the fatigue and nausea that comes and goes at different times in the day and the feeling of major hunger--nothing much in the way of major pg sx...I will def be calling them on friday before they close which is either noon or 3pm--I can't remember which but I'll find out today...

Love ya, and I'll be back soon...:flower:


----------



## TandA08

Steph, text me as SOON as you have news from your appt today! I am leaving for lunch in like 2 minutes....


----------



## waiting2012

That was FAST! I just texted Tanya..And well..I was the only one there to be seen so they were like--"Labs", I said; "Yes"--got me back got me stuck and off it goes..LOL...The lab person was great--she was super quick and got it on the first try...She said that Labcorp picks up about 4pm (they close at 5pm today) and it will be monday before they get the report back. I should get the results back by noon, monday...:dohh: Since the DG sits right next to the dr. office I got me a can of speg O's and pb m&m's....Not the best choice in lunches--but my speg O's have 20% of my daily veges and 15% of my daily grains...LOL...


----------



## Affyash

OK Steph so when are you going to break down and poas? I'm dying to see how dark they are!! Oh I pray and pray and pray they are fat dark lines!!!! I'm thinking of you girl!

Brooke it will be over soon. Try to think positively and keep your chin up. I know, easier said than done. :hugs:

Tanya - bird eater! :)

Check back in a bit!


----------



## waiting2012

Back to work...What I wouldn't give for a nap right now....lol...

Ashe--not testing until this weekend...It would be wonderful to a fat :bfp: but I don't know how I would feel if it wasn't...so I'm going to hold out till this weekend...Hopefully it is a beautiful :bfp:! It's going to be a long few days for the blood test results...

Man...I need to get back...I have like 10 minutes but I dozed off mid typing...LOL...I'm telling ya...If I don't get myself busied--I'm going to fall asleep and they'll think I ain't coming back...LOL....

I'll holler at ya'll later!!!

Luv, Stephanie:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I still think AF is coming....but man do my bb's hurt sooooooo freaking bad....I almost broke down since my IC's didn't come this morning I almost went out and bought a test....but we really don't have the money for it right now....so just waiting til my IC's get here or AF gets here whichever comes first :( I'm sure shes gonna show though never fails :( I did take a cheapie this morning but was of course :bfn: :(


----------



## calebsmom06

I hear ya Ashley! I am anxious for Steph to POAS also! I cant wait to see those lines, they should be much darker by now:) And you how have you been feeling?


----------



## TandA08

Ashley - bird eater???? As in I eat like a bird or I eat birds? :haha: Sorry, couldn't help it! That PB&J sandwich was only my snack! That was after having a bowl of cereal for breakfast, then a cup of applesauce. Then that sandwich. Then I just got back from lunch and I had a hardboiled egg, and leftover fettuccine alfredo from our dinner out last night. LOL Eating is the only thing that keeps the nausea down, which yes, I'm still fighting on a daily basis. Some days are better than others, and for the most part it is calming down.


----------



## calebsmom06

MMMMMM sitting here satisfying my craving right now lol, cut up some lettuce and fresh tomato and put some ranch and it is deliscious! Then making not so healthy tater tot casserole for dinner:)


----------



## Affyash

LOL! 
Tanya - yes, you're a bird eater! Ha! NO I just like hearing about you're eating habits, they make me laugh! I'll be the exact same way when I finally get my eggo preggo... 
Jenn - I'm doing good! I'm not really feeling anything right now, my boobies hurt a little but they usually do around this time. I guess I will retest on Fri if she hasn't showed AND I'm not having cramps. It just seems like such a waste this month...Oh and its so great that you're graving salads...good for you!!!
Steph - hope you're not as tired...I totally commiserate with you on the fatigue thing and I'm not even preggo! Get some rest mama!
Andi - I'm sorry hun. I know how bummed you are, I feel the same way. You'll feel much better once you have your doc appt. Even though we didn't catch it this month, I still feel more positive than I did last month when AF came and it's strictly because I saw my doc. Are you on any supplements or meds besides clomid?
Love and hugs to all!


----------



## TandA08

It's AMAZING that I have only gained 4 pounds with all the extra food I've been eating!

My latest crave that I have been satisfying has been popcorn! And I hate eating popcorn, not because I don't like popcorn, but because I don't like all the kernels stuck in my teeth and the back of my throat! But hey, if that's what baby wants, then that's what baby gets... at least for now! Like I said, I just gotta keep eating so I don't get nauseous. It's funny cause in the beginning, I don't know if you remember or not, but I was RAVING about how well the Preggie Pops were. Well, the last 3 weeks, just the thought of them makes me feel sick, :rofl: And of course I just bought 2 more boxes of them before they turned unappetizing!

Ashley, my upcoming schedule is gonna be kinda hectic, but we gotta get together before I'm too big to get on my horse! :rofl: I rode 2 days ago, and whew I almost couldn't get up there already!!! Yikes! LOL


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Tanya, it seems you eat pretty healthy for the most part which could be why you have not gained much...I am right there with you I have gained a total of 5 pounds and I gained that the first month and no increase since then. Has the nausea started getting better for you at all?


----------



## Affyash

Aw, that sucks about the preggie pops! Maybe I'll buy them off you!! Yes, we do need to get together! I promise you once I get done with these burp clothes and blankies I'm making for a couple of my new mommy friends I'll let you know!
I can't believe you guys have gained so little! Or maybe that's just normal and the 10 lbs I gained in my first trimester was a ton! LOL! I did end up gaining 40 lbs so I'll assume I was just just a cow!
I'm starting to get some cramps in my cervix now. I'm sure she's coming any time now. Dammit! Oh well, I knew this wouldn't be my month so I'm not that bummed!


----------



## waiting2012

Got off early and got to peek in the board long enough to see we have a bird and a rabbit...LOL

Tanya (aka "The Bird") and Jenn (aka "The Rabbit") :rofl:...Ya'll with your salads, PB and J sandwiches...LOL...

With Wesley I gained about 50 lbs and with Adrian 80lbs...YIKES.... Most of it was water and with Wes I actually lost like 10-15 lbs the first few months...

Ashley--Those cramps around your cervix could be it closing up shop! Hope so hun....Hoping for you and Andie to get Double :bfp:s....

I'm feeling just completely wore out! The dh made chili--ate a bowl and half with FRITOS! Yes, Tanya it was WONDERFUL!!!

Wes and Adrian are making brownies for dessert..MMM...I'm going to sprinkle powdered sugar on top when they are done cooking and cooled....MMMM...Breakfast of champions...LOL...I know that Cntdwn2Pg says "boy" but with sweet tooth--I'm thinking girl....LOL...

A co worker sent me some pics and I'm going to download them and see what she sent..She was really secretive and didn't want me to tell another co worker as they are family of sorts since the one who sent the pics to me is the mother of the other's granddaughter....

I'll try to check in a bit, but if I don't I'll go ahead say goodnight...My eyes have been soo heavy--since about 2pm....LOL....


----------



## TandA08

The nausea isn't nearly as bad as it had been in the beginning. It's less frequent now, and so long as I always have a snack handy, it pretty much stays away. I'm hoping that after 2 more weeks it will be gone completely!


----------



## TandA08

:rofl:
The bird and the rabbit!!! I'm coughing now because I laughed so hard at that!

And seeeee Steph - I told you that chili bowl was the best!!! We have that when we go camping! A nice hot meal on a cold night by the campfire! And so simple, just chili, cheese, and fritos, oh and more cheese!! :haha:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I got EVAPS grrrr lol.....well I guess I'm out this month....
 



Attached Files:







stupid.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 7









stupid2.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 10









stupid3.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 9









stupid4.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Affyash

Andi!!!! I swear evaps are the most f'ed thing! But on two different tests? I hate blue dyes but that looks pretty fat!? I so hope those aren't just evaps!!! It would be so incredibly cool if we both got bfps after all! Ok it's a long shot but it ain't over til the witch comes!!!

Bunny and birdie! Hahahahahaha! It's very cool that Tanya and jenn are eating so well! You provide me with inspiration that I can minimize the weight with my next baby! Friiiiiiittttto boats (that's what we call em) are calling my name now... Don't forget the onions!!!

Hope everyone's doing ok tonight! Brooke and Amanda I am thinking of you girls!


----------



## Affyash

Oh and I really think its wishful thinking but my cervix is pretty darn high for af being due in 1-2 days. We'll have to see where it's at in the morning. I really think I'm out but it's so hard not to have a glimmer of hope!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm cramping I really swear I'm out....AF is due Friday :( as well....ehhhh :(


----------



## Affyash

I know Hun I'm cramping too. My last ditch hope is that when I was preg w Quinn I had massive cramping the day before and like 3 days after af was due but she never came. I didn't even test because I was so convinced she would be there any minute. No falsities, we probably are out but it's nice to dream. You never know when a miracle can happen. Hang in there! Worst case scenario we both start over and have a fresh new cycle to start again. What's your story? How long have you been ttc and all that?


----------



## calebsmom06

LOL I laughed soooo hard reading that...hahaha now I am the rabbit, I have celery and carrots in the fridge too hehehe, your tests on with the blue dye look soooo clear but of course I am not familiar with blue dye tests and I am assuming the line should be in the middle and not off to the side for the positive. How many dpo are you Andy? Who knows you could still be in:) My positive didnt show up until 12dpo.
Steph-watch your co-worker be preg to hahaha thats why she wants everything to be secretive.....(ooops my wondering mind)
Amanda- How is everything going for your party? It's this Sat right? That would mean its already Friday there right so just one more day
Chili sounds awesome, everytime ive gone to the store the past 2 weeks I have come close to buying the chili seasoning as it glares at me but so far none, its not cold enough here right now. We dont even need jackets really.
I filled up on Orange Juice before the casserole was done so really didnt eat much of it. My son and hubby loved it but me I just nibbled a little as I wasnt to hungry from all the orange juice. Guess I shouldnt have drank those 2 big glasses of it.
Steph-who knows maybe you will be having a girl:) I havent had much of a sweet tooth at all and when I do its just for ice cream or fruit nothing else. In my mind I think I will have another boy but I am still hoping for a baby girl:)
Well hope everyones night is going well. We are watching a movie called 'the season of the Witch' with Nicholas Cage and its pretty good:)


----------



## waiting2012

I just texted Jess *the coworker who sent me the pics*--I asked "what the heck?????" and we were talking...Well her daughter (Ronda's granddaughter just turned 3 this past September) and while her daddy (Ronda's son) works off and is only home every 4 weeks--seems the last time he was in--they did the deed...They did not use protection and her cycles she stated have been really "off" since her daughter was born--Jess is 21--if that makes a difference...They never have used protection as they figured she was having a hard time getting pregnant again, etc...Anyhow--she needed my help as their roommate (another girl) would flip out if she showed them to her...I asked Jess if it was ok if I put her pics on here to have ya'll give me your opinion before I tell her what I think...I don't want to get her hopes up as I think she is kind of wanting to have another baby--Ronda's daughter is pg too and I think Jess thinks it would be neat to have another too... So that is the just of it all...Let me know gals--what should I tell her?????? I'm completely lost....I know she took this test at work around 4pm--if that makes a difference...I have already to retest in the am if she can...

She sent this one but I can only make out maybe something--its awefully dark...

I marked where I think I see something and am going to send it back to her, but wanted to get ya'lls thoughts first...Hmmm...I hate to get her hopes up and all....


----------



## waiting2012

Season of the Witch=AWESOME!!! Love that movie!!

Onions on my chili boat--ICK...The smell of the cut up onions and jal. peppers that were out while I was fixing my bowl--ICK...

Funny you mention the coworker--yep as you can tell--that's what she was texting me about...LOL...I must have been typing that as you were posting...I just uploaded them to the computer and got on to get ya'lls thoughts...She is waiting for me to text her back...LOL...


----------



## Affyash

Ugh pretty darn dark to tell really I think I see something but I'm just not sure. Ask her to take more pics in lighting, I'd love to analyze!


----------



## waiting2012

Not sure how long it will take her to get back to me--she works at the Dollar General in Alvord at night--HER STUPID ROOMMATE WON'T WORK!--I told her to kick that girl to the curb--but it's complicated...Anyhow...The last message got back was that her break was over and she needed to clean the bathrooms...I told her the test pics she sent me were awefully dark and she said she knew but it was the best she could do considering...She mentioned getting another test before she got off work to use in the am...She has NO clue when her period is due...:dohh: And like a dope--I asked her in a text message "what is your cp like and your cm?" and she texted back "What does my computer and computer monitor have to do with the test pics I sent you?" LMAO....I was like :dohh:...I then had to tell her what the abbreviations stood for and she asked me how and why anyone would want to to check that...:rofl:....Oh to be young and NOT trying to get pregnant...LOL

anyhow...I figure she'll either try texting me at midnight or I won't hear back from her till tomorrow when she comes into work...I did tell her ya'll were looking at her test pics and she was like "cool".....She's not stressed out about it--she was just wondering....I didn't even think to ask her why she thought she was pg--but hey...Why do any of us test? OTHER than if we don't poas we go through withdrawl...LOL....

Well...I may be on a few more minutes, but not sure how much longer--I'm soo tired and was going to try and go to bed until Jess texted me...LOL...


----------



## calebsmom06

I think I see something on the second test. Does she at least know when she had her period last


----------



## waiting2012

LOL... I fell asleep last night with my computer open and my phone on my chest...:rofl:...Jason I guess plugged my computer in and put it up for me...LOL...

On my am break...

I will find out when Jess comes in when her lmp was--she never said...

As for me...Same ole' same ole...Not a whole going on that is new for me...Just here...LOL...

Had to pee before I came out but that's nothing unusual except for peeing BEFORE my break instead of after it...LOL...

Hope everyone is doing well!!!

I'll catch up more when I goto lunch! I haven't sent her anything text wise and I know she's going to ask me what I think...:dohh: Hopefully, I can give her some insight...And I'll find out if she tested again too...

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## calebsmom06

Good morning everyone, hope everyone is doing good this morning. I woke up feeing refreshed and energized. Anyone test today? Steph how's your friend? Did she send u any more pictures. Andy I am anxious to see your test pics if u test again today because your evaps looked like very good evaps and I'm hoping u do get your bfp. Ashley any testing for you?


----------



## calebsmom06

Steph I guess we were typing at the same time. I have just started having to get up in the middle of the night to potty lol so far 3 nights in a row....booooo


----------



## TandA08

Just checking in super quick. My temp employee is here again and working hard, so I don't have much time! Steph, sorry, couldn't really see the pics well enough to say. But if she tests again, I'll take another look!

Jenn - copy cat! On the whole carrots and celery thing! They had been my #1 choice for a snack a couple weeks ago, lol.

Gotta run.


----------



## TandA08

Pssssshhh Jenn! Just NOW started getting up? I've been getting up in the middle of the night to pee since 3wks!! Before I even got a BFP!! And I get up at least 3 times each night!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hope everyone has a lovely day....I got something faint on the FRER it dried "barely" pink and then stupid another blue dye evap so I'm sure I'm out if it were something it'd be way darker by this point......LOTS OF LOVE :)


----------



## TandA08

Andi! Faint is still a BFP!!! Maybe your HCG levels are just barely detectable by the test. Try again in a day or so!! I hate blue dye tests!!


----------



## Affyash

Grrrrrr Meow roooooar! I just typed a whole big response and of course it got deleted. 

Andi post pics post pics!!! Maybe implantation is happening late which is why you've been so crampy! Do you usually cramp right before AF or a couple days before? FX for you!

Steph it is awesome that nothing's really going on with you that's a great sign! I really think this is it for you! Happy dance! Really curious to hear about your coworker, that'd be awesome to be pregnant with someone so close to you!

Jenn glad you're feeling so rested this morning! Second trimester's kicking in early for you! :) No testing for me yet until Sat. It just feels like the right day since I'll officially be late! I'll keep you posted either way, promise! On one positive note, my cervix is stil HIGH and SOFT this morning and I'm not having cramps! I'm due today according to my period app but I think I ovulated on the 23rd so I'm really due Fri...please stay away witch!

Tanya so glad you have a temp helping you. Is it pretty much public knowledge now that you're prego? Maybe that's why they've hired someone to help you with the physical labor? Hope you're feeling awesome!

Amanda and Brooke, I know you have a lot going on but I MISS YOU! Hope to hear from you soon!

Love you ladies!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yea don't doubt it andy that's a positive sign a line is a line. It means some hcg is detected. Maybe u had late implantation. Tanya ewwwww I would hate to get up 3 times a night! And yes it is just starting forme, it seems to always be when I am in the best sleep, I have to get up. Usually at 3 or 4 am. Sorry you have had it for so long lol I guess that makes me happier that I'm barley starting it, I guess u got my nausea and my getting up in the middle of the night lol cause still no m/s for me (knock on wood). And as far as coping you...blame the baby that's what baby wants hehe.


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh and the lack of morning sickness makes me think I am going to have a boy


----------



## Affyash

Jenn, this might make you feel better! :)

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061006121620AA7uadV


----------



## calebsmom06

Hmmmm that is interesting, I didn't have m/s with my other 2 pregnancies either so maybe ill just be lucky. I did not know that no morning sickness does increase chances of miscarriage. That I'm not worried about though cause like I said I didn't have it with my boys and they were fine. An older lady here at work seems to think I'm having a girl. I can't wait to find out! Either way I will be right. I hope those chinese people knew what they were doing when the made the gender predicter lol....steph said it worked for her pregnancies


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My hips are achy like AF but my bb's still hurt just as bad as ever :( I just don't think its gonna be anything....can't take a pic til hubby comes home b/c my camera sucks and I've tried to tweak an all that an its doing no good...wish I knew where my iphone was....my 3 year old lost it for me ;( its somewhere in this house...but I dont feel like looking for it at the moment :(


----------



## calebsmom06

Andi they say if they hurt on the sides its more likely a pregnancy sign and just top is af. It was right with me, I never get sore b4 af but the sides of my bb's hurt a few days b4 I was due and yep I'm preg


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok so I waaaaaas feeling refreshed and energized today until now, all the sudden I got super sleepy, I want to just lay my head down close my eyes and go to sleep. To bad I'm working. I am off again on Sunday and my plan is to sleep in that day. And right now I am really hoping that I can be in bed at like 8 tonight lol


----------



## Affyash

OH Jenn I was hoping you'd ignore that part! NO, I don't agree with that statement unless we're talking like really early pregnancy. Tons and tons of women I know have healthy pregnancies with minimal morning sickness including me! In fact, now that we're talking about it, my bff who just had a little girl on Xmas didn't have any morning sickness either! Sorry you're sleepy again, it comes and goes. Hope you can get good rest tonight and Sunday! :)

Andi I'm sorry you're in pain hun. Hopefully it eases soon and instead of AF a real proper :bfp: shows up! Keep us posted!


----------



## TandA08

I know several people know, but not sure if others do. There are a couple people that I would expect to approach me about it if they find out through the rumor mill, that haven't approached me yet. I don't really care too much if they know or not. I certainly don't care enough to tell them myself... They just aren't the friends to me that they used to be, so I haven't really cared.

Last night I was having some sharp pains way low in my abdomen, slightly to the right side. My mother in law said it's probably my uterus starting to move up out of my pelvis. I hope that's all it is. I was pretty uncomfortable. And only at 10 1/2wks, makes me nervous for what's in store for me as I get bigger!


----------



## Affyash

Aw no worries Tanya!!! I had MAJOR cramping with Quinn through the first trimester including some serious sharp pains on either side. I've read that the sharp pains on the sides are the ligaments stretching. Here's some reading:

Cramp-like pains at the beginning of a pregnancy are quite common. They can feel like sharp shooting pains on either side of the abdomen and can stretch down into the groin area. This sensation is due to the stretching of the ligaments in the pelvis that help keep a woman's womb stable. The ligaments are being stretched during early pregnancy because the uterus is growing and putting pressure on the muscles that surround it. This sensation is more pronounced with a first pregnancy. 
There are several things a woman can try in order to relieve the pain. Anything that helps her relax is good first step. Some women are helped by placing a heating pad on their abdomen, taking a warm bath or drinking a cup of hot tea. Heat tends to relax the muscles that are causing the pain. She might also try changing position, sitting down or lying down with her feet up. If cramps are accompanied by bleeding, fever, chills, or watery vaginal discharge a woman should immediately consult her doctor. Cramping in combination with other symptoms may be a sign of a more serious condition.

Cramp-like pains at the beginning of a pregnancy are quite common. They can feel like sharp shooting pains on either side of the abdomen and can stretch down into the groin area. This sensation is due to the stretching of the ligaments in the pelvis that help keep a woman's womb stable. The ligaments are being stretched during early pregnancy because the uterus is growing and putting pressure on the muscles that surround it. This sensation is more pronounced with a first pregnancy. 
There are several things a woman can try in order to relieve the pain. Anything that helps her relax is good first step. Some women are helped by placing a heating pad on their abdomen, taking a warm bath or drinking a cup of hot tea. Heat tends to relax the muscles that are causing the pain. She might also try changing position, sitting down or lying down with her feet up. If cramps are accompanied by bleeding, fever, chills, or watery vaginal discharge a woman should immediately consult her doctor. Cramping in combination with other symptoms may be a sign of a more serious condition.

Read more: https://wiki.answers.com/Q/Are_sharp_abdomen_pains_a_symptom_of_pregnancy#ixzz1ibq9gRFg

I even had bright red bleeding with Q for one night around 8 weeks, it was super scary. But all totally normal! Hang in there!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Evap....I think! Now I have a 99.99 fever :(
 



Attached Files:







best.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 6









bestedited.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mammytoerin

Hi!! We're trying to conceive number 2 :) I had my implanon out on 1st Dec 2011. I started to bleed on the 3rd of Dec and this only lasted for 3 days. Then, two weeks later, I had another 3 day bleed. On Sunday, it will have been 3 weeks since the last bleed began so here's hoping we're lucky this month!! Before being on the implanon my cycle was around 28 days, so I'm going to wait until a week on Sunday to test ... if I can wait that long!! good luck everyone :) xx


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome to the group!!! So glad you came by and hope you enjoy your stay! Great bunch of gals these ladies are!!!! 

So Lots of Love, Hugs and Baby :dust:!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Alrighty....4 pages to catch up on since this am...LOL...

Jenn--don't stress about the morning sickness! And yes, that chinese calendar was right on for me!!! As far as tinkling 3 times a night--I am glad that 4:30 am is the only time I've been getting up! LOL...

Tanya--how is it with the temp? Still working out for ya? Hopefully, you weren't quite as tired last night!!!

Andie and Ashe--Don't stress about the tests...I found that the tests that I took early in each of my pgs and had evaps on--a few them become :bfp:s a few days later! So keep ya'lls chins up--and remember...ITS NOT OVER TILL THE FAT LADY SINGS!!

Amanda--this might sound selfish--but I can't wait for you to be on again properly...LOL...Properly--lol--WTH does that mean...LOL...It sounded good though! :rofl:...I know your busy with the engagement party--but I miss you to pieces!!

Brooke--Hope today is going better than yesterday! And tomorrow should be better than today...LOTS AND LOTS of hugs hun!!

Mammy--Welcome again to the group!! Feel free to let us know a little more about you....The more the better especially your cycles, ttc info, etc...Otherwise you'll have a ton of questions flying at you!!! :rofl:...:winkwink:

Jess says to tell ya'll thank you for looking at her tests--and she brought me the other 2 she took...Ones a blue dyed +/- one--I told her those SUCK big time and the other is a First Responce--seems she texted last night about which tests I had used and Jason told her something with an F' but he couldn't remember so she ran to Walmart she said at 11pm last night and got one...She told me to have a look and that I could take whatever pics I needed to post them on here...I told her "ya, know this is weird. I mean I don't usually handle anyone's pee sticks but my own..."...Its alright--I mean--I didn't take them apart-- and the pics I got of them took apart--she did that part for me and I just took the pic...I need to check my email and download em...Her blue dyed one--though--has the thick line on it but it has a really dark blue edge on oneside and a pale blue edge on the other...She said her other like that didn't do that...And I asked her about her lmp--she said sometime around Thanksgiving..I asked her if she ever wrote them down to keep track--and she looked at me like I was crazy again...LOL...Young people--I'm seriously going to have educate this girl!!

Well, going to email--see what I can pull up and possibly out for ya'll to look at...Who knows maybe her daughter, Aurora will be a big sister! We will see...Jess isn't stressing about it--she said she's just been feeling weird is all...Didn't go into a lot of detail on that...


----------



## Affyash

Hello Mammy! I'm TTC #2 as well! Have you used any ovulation tests this month? I so hope this isn't the case for you, but frequently after removing BC it can take a while to get your body back to normal. Wouldn't it be awesome if you skipped all that and just got prego right away! Ha! Keep us posted! And welcome!


----------



## Affyash

Frick Steph I hate blue dyes!! It sounds like a classic evap. Hope to see more tests though! Gotta run...gonna go buy dollar store tests...yes, I'm outta my mind but I don't care!!!!


----------



## mammytoerin

Hi! Well, I'm 27 years old, from Scotland, and already have a one year old daughter with my fiance.
No, I haven't been using ovulation tests at all. I tried those when we were trying to conceive our daughter, but as my cycle can range from 4 to 5 weeks, I was not exactly sure when to test! Also, I get no symptoms when I ovulate. The month I tried those tests, we conceived our daughter, although when I tested, I always got a negative result!! Confusing :S

I took 10 months to conceive after coming off the pill. When I got the implanon out, the nurse said 'we'll look out for a birth announcement in the paper in 10 months time!' I was told that my fertility should return straight away, although I do know that this is not always the case.

I work full-time as a teacher, so I have a lot to keep me busy while I wait to test!!

Thanks to everyone for the lovely welcome :) It seems like a lovely group to be involved in!

Also, like last time, if I'm pregnant, I won't tell anyone (except family) that we're expecting until we have our 12 week scan, so it's lovely to know there's somewhere I can (hopefully) share our news!! 

I look forward to sharing the journey with you all :) xx


----------



## waiting2012

I putting more of the blue ones on here because though they are the crappiest tests--I really think she has something...Her FRE one--ehhhh.. She said she took the blue one with her morning pee and the FRE was a couple of hours later...

Let me know what ya'll think and I'll relay it to her...Thanks Again Ladies... She even has me stumped....:dohh:







Ok, gotto run....But I'll try to check back before going home so I can let her know what ya'll think...Otherwise I'll text her tonite!


----------



## TandA08

Thanks Ash for that info! It's exactly what my mother in law said last night about the ligaments... I'm not too worried about it, it's just rather uncomfortable, lol.

Welcome Mammy! Keep us posted on your testing!

Andi, I hope you're fever isn't because you are getting sick! There has been a nasty cold going around. I've had it for almost 2 weeks now - ugh.

Yes, I still have my temp working for me. We are getting a ton of work done, and it's great! 

Steph, I don't know what to say about Jess' tests! Tell her to quit using the blue dye, and take a FRER with her FMU! But of course, I'm sure you'll have to spell all that out for her and not use the abbreviations unless you want that "are you crazy" stare from her again! :rofl: KIDS :dohh:


----------



## Affyash

Welcome again Mammy hope it doesn't really take 10 months!!! K, so here's the test I took at lunch. Waaaaaaah nothin', nada! Maybe cause I had really diluted urine? I hope I hope I hope!!! I just couldn't wait!
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 8









photo (3)2.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TandA08

Oh Ash, test again with FMU!!!! I can't wait to see a BFP for you!!


----------



## waiting2012

I'm about to head on home...We know how the connection is at the house...LOL... Jess says a BIG thank you!!! I told her to pee on the First Responce one and bring it with her tomorrow--and to pee on it when she gets up first thing in the morning! :rofl:... She was like "Ok" with that young dopey look on her face...LOL...Hey I'm at least glad its her doing the testing--she's keeping my urges at bay...LOL...Although I know you ladies are just DYING for me to.....LOL

Mammy--From Scotland! WOW... So I bet you and Amanda are probably way ahead of the time zones than us here in the States! LOL...The more the better though--I know when Amanda gets online--she's sometimes alone for a bit until one of us gets up or we stay up late! LOL...What ages do you teach? I am a toddler and twos teacher...I work in a Baptist Church Day Care Center...

Ashe and Andie--So AF is due tomorrow huh? Well I betcha' she don't show! Ya'll are showing great signs of a looming :bfp:!

I just wish I felt "something" that said--all is ok right now...Does that make sence? I hope so...I just feel--blah...Like normal-blah. I hate this waiting....But I'm also afraid to test before this weekend... Oh, why am I complaining??? :dohh:

Well, Jason should have supper ready when I get home--so going to head that way...Tired but not as tired I think...I'm sure once I get home though I'll be ready to go to bed...I'll try to be on later...

LOTS OF LOVE,
Stephanie

PS keep the tests coming ladies--I like to look too!!!:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

Made it home and then turned around and went to Walmart for the hubby so he could make me green bean casserole...MMMMMM...

Adrian is in the shower washing up so after we eat she can put her brace back on...Wesley is sitting here talking about all that he did today at school...and put a movie on--"Hulk"...

Ahhh...it feels good to be home....


----------



## waiting2012

The hubby apparently made pumpkin spice cookies and of course every dog and cat came out of the woodwork..LOL...even the guinee pig is squeaking...:rofl:....My son's dog--Flash--he actually "talks"...:rofl:....Jason will hold something above him and he will say "Ruv you" aka "I love you" in dog speak...It sounds so funny but he does it...LOL... We had a cat when we first got together that if you asked her if she wanted a bath she'd meow "Noooooo"....:rofl:...

Ok that was so random for a post--and a "you have to be here" kinda thing--but I just had to share...:rofl:....


----------



## waiting2012

They are studying the world wars and Hitler was brought up in class..One of his friends asked this joke....

Ok...

Why did Hitler kill himself?


----------



## waiting2012

He saw the GAS bill....

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:....


Ok, its not that funny, but to think that some other 16 year old came up with that--and in history class--hilarious...


----------



## Affyash

Well, firstly, I want some damn pumpkin spice cookies! And secondly, you must get the "ruv you" on video and post!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...I just realized--I may offend some people with my joke that my son told me....If I do I APOLOGIZE big time!!!! I am def not a big fan of H'..... SO APOLOGIES if that joked was offensive!!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Many- I hope you do get to hold your bundle of joy in your arms in 10 months! Sounds like she predicts you should go straight into a normal cycle then.
Steph- you crack me up! All that food sounds yummy:) I made cornish hens corn stuffing and mac n cheese for dinner and it was delicious! I really dont know what to say about those tests but I guess the fmu one will tell alot more
Tanya- that is awesome to have a helper! At least they showed a little consideration for you and it shows that maybe they do actually value your work:)
Ashley! I hope tomorrow morning you test with FMU so we can all gawk at your pee stick:)
AMMMMAAAANNNNDDDDAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE MISS YOU! Isnt it about O time for you??
Andi- how is everything your way?
Brooke- I hope you are feeling ok today


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda....

Missing you whole, whole, whole bunches!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I know I'm gonna be out my back hurts, and a horrid headache an tummy cramps....shes coming but for fun....here is last nights test, this morning FMU, then tonight all in order! I hate blue dyes an this is why!
 



Attached Files:







FUN2EDIT.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 6


----------



## waiting2012

Wish me luck ladies...Using my last hpt tomorrow morning...No matter what happens good or bad--it will be my last one. I wish I had as positive feeling for myself that I have in ya'll but all of the sudden--I feel like my mind is playing games with me...Like my heart is saying one thing but my mind is saying--"you are sooo stupid and you wasted that money on a blood test...BAHAAAAAAAA!!!! :rofl:

I'm not crampy or anything like that--and that's just it--not crampy, boobs don't hurt--I just realized that I wasn't nauseas tonite and my fatigue isn't as bad as it was...:shrug:

Oh well...This was it. No matter what the results--this was it. If it's not good news--I'll still be here ladies--someone's got to be the "innocent bystander" who oogles those hpts, and oohs and ahhs at the U/S pics...:rofl:....So with that said--say a prayer for me ladies that my test has a good result...

I will do the same for Andie, Ashe, and Manny--who will be testing in the am or this weekend...

Lots of Love Ladies!!! Goodnight to you all!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Good luck steph! I can't wait to see it, we have been so anxious for your and everyone elses tests!
Andy- I am not familiar with the blue dye tests in my mind that's a positive line. I thought evaps had no color to them. Just maybe af won't show up for you or ashley. Wouldn't that be great!


----------



## Affyash

Oh Steph we're all rooting for you!!! I just kno it will be your time!!! I'm going to test in the morning but I'm just not too hopeful right now. Fx for you!! I'll get on ASAP in the morning! Goodnight all!


----------



## Affyash

Oh and Andi I always stray from blue dyes too but def will use em if I got em! Lol! So hope those aren't really evaps! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## brooke1993

*Hello ladies..I wanted to pop in and say hello and let you all know I am ok,I am taking everyday as it comes.I had a rough day today  I guess knowing its really over is hard and comes and goes..Andie I am rooting for you but I wanted to ask why you seemingly always think your "out" when you have colors on your test?
Maybe your just bracing yourself for the worse I can fully relate but it seems as tho you have been really down lately.I see you on other posts and you always seem to be so encouraging to others.I wish you could maybe be the same for yourself,You deserve it  ALL of you TTC deserve a BFP!
Mammy welcome to our thread,These ladies are the BEST!Looking forward to getting to know you 
Ash cant WAIT till u test again PRAYING for you sweets,,COME ON BFP!
Steph I am totally waiting to see another of your tests and have been praying for you as I have been Amanda and Ashley,Tanya and Jenn and Andie.
Steph I know its NOT easy but as a wise lady once told me (YOU) worrying is not good,Your pregnant my love and this baby will stick and all will be good for you!! I will say extra prayers for you tonight but sweetie YOU GOT THIS  And i am so happy for you! XOXOXOXO I believe in my heart 110% that your VERY https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1115/1115265sf80vqrbyy.png
I have missed you ladies and cant wait to catch up more.Sometimes I really dont know what to say and like to give you all things to look @ that sometimes express me or that I think you will enjoy sooooo that being said here goes...*
https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/563/563088tzicnm42s5.gif

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1373/1373124ocqnle7e05.gif

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1338/1338948moefati4iu.gif

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1434/1434930oo8wdulazb.gif

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1408/1408713okdngfu7zr.gif

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1502/1502027fomj14aak5.gif

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2548/2548649ljvnjducwj.jpg

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/351/351769ake4ffp4d7.jpg

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/688/688612ou89gn0b5a.gif

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1615/1615100eduqqdc4s0.gif

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/475/475296unu9nz8319.jpg

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/382/382062pwdx1iv3xh.gif

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/605/605724zps8umxbit.gifhttps://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/605/605724zps8umxbit.gifhttps://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/605/605724zps8umxbit.gif

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1027/1027417rr0bjtmtxq.gif

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1412/1412980n11w0sdkp6.gif

https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1453/1453461w8ud8ac1ev.jpg


https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/332/332416w6eygpfv6m.jpg

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1093/1093088jplsbpo38a.gif

https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/692/692181q7yz0nyahy.gif

https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/471/471591rijkkfokkl.gifhttps://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/471/471591rijkkfokkl.gif

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/743/743986oeyz4gzu9z.jpg

https://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/o.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/u.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/r.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/t.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/r.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/e.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/d.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/r.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/o.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/c.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/k.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/s.gif


https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1291/1291131yjj167diy7.gif

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1133/1133859hw34keek32.gif

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/882/882363a8mxkuvgdj.gif


https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/236/236316djwnyi8lex.gif

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1360/1360352sly1u1nuv4.gif

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/517/517776z8f43ptyq6.gif

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/428/428025y0c9wa5sye.jpg

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1358/1358648zyp1gbh84i.gif

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/688/688988jleyku7o6z.gifhttps://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/688/688988jleyku7o6z.gif

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2530/2530902z4jv5pgfof.gif

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2762/2762443jvq9ni51xk.gif

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1358/1358654ypgbdcvepi.gif


https://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/i.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/l.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/u.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/v.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/m.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/y.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/b.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/t.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/e.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/r.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/s.gif


* Like I said sometimes I just like to express myself through pictures or music,Some of the ladies here are TTC while others are pregnant and for me I am ntnp but we all have one thing n common we care about eachother and that to me is what friendship is all about.If any of you would like to ever text me please just message me and I will give you my cell number or we can chat on the phone.I am a stay @ home Mommy for now so am free just about all day and in the evenings.I know were all on different schedules and all have lives were living.I just cant say enough how much you ALL have touched my heart and soul Maybe this hormone drop has me a wee bit sappy LOL  but I wanted to show you all in pics how I was feeling and there is something on there for each of us to relate to,I am not pregnant but a few of you are and others TTC so I thought lets have a page for all of us Much luv,Brooke xoxoxoxoxo...I hope you all enjoy seeing the page I made for each and everyone of us P.S I just couldnt resist when I seen the naughty pic I posted really hoping it dont offend anyone LOL..I know I know I am a bad girl..Hoping it isnt 2 long until DH can spank me..TGIF.I am having 2 glasses of wine when DH brings me out to eat tonight. *
*P.S Steph I love your new signature *
*For all of us who have lost a baby,Gone but never forgotten xoxoxoxo​*
https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/512/512817eb8fp698xv.gif :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:​
* I think I covered everyones due dates etc in this post,I am assuming we have 2 due in July and 1 in September if I am wrong let me know I will update it  Also if ANYONE has any objections to me doing these pages 1 time a week I wont get offended of course depending on my mood they will be different,I just want us all to be able to express ourselves in our own way and I know you ladies are probably like this girl was probably doing this all night,Truth is this took me about an hour.I could of typed alot more in that time but as I said I like to show how I feel sometimes in pictures and songs.I sometimes write poetry as well but haven't had any desire to do so lately.I am still kind of new to this thread and to bnb but I am not new to showing people I care about loyalty and love  I ask that if you all dont mind to fill me in on a few things so I can get to know you better.I will start...My name is Brooke as you all know, I have a 18 month old daughter and 1 step daughter I never see as her mom dont like me but DH and I are fighting her in court.I have been TTC for alittle over a year as we wanted the babies kind of close together,I just suffered a m/c which makes #2 and I have had #2 tubals but didnt need to have my tubes removed,I was given methotrxate not sure if I am spelling that right.I am a stay @ home mom.I would like to have 2 more children.I am married,This is my 2nd marriage..My 1st husband was VERY abusive including kicking my ribs in when I was 9 weeks pregnant resulting in broken ribs and a m/c that required a dnc.I am a open person as you can see  but dont expect anyone to say anything to me they are not comfortable with,I am NOT nosey just kind of wondering how many kids does everyone have or want and how long everyone has been TTC.Anything else you would like to share is up to you.Hugs and Goodnight *


----------



## AmandaBaby

Sorry i've been so MIA! :( THings have been hectic but it's the weekend so I will try and get on as much as possible. Got lots of planning to do for the engagement party next weekend though but once that's over i'll be back on a lot more!! I'm only on CD 8 so I think i'm due to ovulate a few days after the engagement party. Let the fun sex begin! Went to the doctor and he said my LP shouldn't lower anymore and it isn't really concerned which is good. he said if it gets to 6 though then he would be. He said it was good though that my cycle was lessening :D Also gave me a referral to get OHs spermies checked next month hahaha. Gonna do it next AF coz he has to be "dry" for 3 days  Fingers crossed we won't have to worry though and i'll get preggers this month ;) oh how that would be nice!!
Stephanie, can't wait for you to test again! I'm guessing you should be on soon, hopefully, so i'll definitely stick around!! Like I said, it's the weekend, well Friday ngiht so i'll most likely be up late haha :D
Tanya and Jen, how's it all going for you both? You must be going into the 11th week now right? So excited for yous! Nearly out of the first trimester, it's gone soo fast! Well for me anyway lol.
Ashley, how many DPO are you? I have my fingers crossed that you'll be getting a very strong BFP soon!!
Andrea, where abouts are you in your cycle at the moment? Got my fingers crossed for you too!!
Brooke, hope your doing okay. I know that sounds silly because I can imagine that things are probably still really hard :( I posted these pages a few weeks ago, they are about MC and loss, I don't know if they are something that you would like to read or not but the way some of the girls on them have described things, it was really how I felt so I think it helped me a lot. It kinda felt like my way of getting things out. Anyway, here they are
https://www.babble.com/pregnancy/my-pregnancy/coping-with-miscarriage-pregnancy-secret/
https://www.makingthemomentscount.com/2011/11/28/why-miscarriage-isnt-simple/
Don't forget though that we are all here for you! Lots of cuddles!
Mammy, welcome!! Sending lots of baby dust to you. Fingers crossed for a BFP soon!

xxx


----------



## AmandaBaby

OH!!!!
I forgot to mention, yesterday I got home from work and was literally feeling depressed (because I couldn't find a wedding venue haha) and OH said that I had 3 letters and I was like hmmmm okay who from? Thinking they were bills and he goes, oh I think they're from America... I BEAMED!!!!
It was my christmas cards!!! Hahaha :D 
They literally brightened my day! :)
Thanks Stephanie, Tanya and Ashley :)


That is all.
haha :)



But, i'm still here, and i'll continue to refresh the page on a regular basis! x


----------



## AmandaBaby

Um, just having a bit of a depressing night, listening to sad music and thinking of what could have been :(
Does this song upset anyone else? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Npp7ZFOgpyM
The last bit anyway...

I would have been 25 weeks tomorrow.... :'(

The beginning of my cycle is the hardest. At least the second half my mind is busy hoping... The first half, I spend literally every day feeling alone and empty. Worst past is the beginning of my cycle is 19 days, the second half is 11.... I spend the majority of the month upset :(


Hmmmm :(


----------



## waiting2012

I will post them in a sec.

I need to be getting ready for work--but Amanda--Love you girl--so glad the card finally made it!!!

Brooke--Your post was beautiful--fill it with as many pics as you want--it is inspiring!!!

Got to get the pics uploaded so I can post them...I don't think I will be on a whole lot today.

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## AmandaBaby

Can't wait to see these pictures Stephanie :)


----------



## waiting2012

I can't even really cry about it...Since taking it--feeling some "pressure" down there, but no cramps..My boobs _have_ shrunk a bit I guess...Maybe the ER doctor was just way off--maybe I shouldn't have had a level of 29 because my dates were right--I mean all we did was talk and she pulled some blood work. At least I know--and I guess my labs will come back lower or at zero as I hopefully will start "something" in the way of 'passing' this one this weekend. 

Amanda--so glad your back hun! Love ya to peices and love the song to!! He has a beautiful voice and his lyrics are very moving...

I wish I had better news ladies--but on the positive side--looks like I'll get to drop that 60 lbs I wanted to lose + the other 20 or so that I gained with the holidays...

We won't be trying anymore but I need someone to help pull me through this dieting thing....

Love ya'll...Stephanie


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hoping it's just a dodgy test Stephanie.
Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Wish I could jump through the screen and give you lots of cuddles. When are you getting the other blood test done? 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My temp went up so I guess as of today AF is technically going to be late :)


----------



## AmandaBaby

Andrea thats such a good sign :) How much did it go up by? 
Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

almost .3

98.34 to 98.62

I'd think by now at 13 or 14 dpo I'd have a good line and I don't so I am guessing my LP is gonna be 15 days like it was last cycle.....which is a day longer than it was before so I won't complain :) Normally my cycles are 26 days though :)


----------



## waiting2012

I don't think it was a dodgey test--but I can hope can't I? My temp--which I don't normal temp...LOL..Was 97.4 this am--when I was bleeding during December--it was 96.4-96.7 or so--so it's still up for a morning temp for me and that was laying beside an open window, etc... I should have the blood test results on monday although I'm going to call the office and see if they have any news yet...

I'm really ok right now. I don't have cramps or anything--no spotting--no crazy pink cm or anything like that either...My heart says, "oh well...Jason was right once again." and my mind is saying "told ya so...wasted the money on that blood test...BAHAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" (evil laugh in head...:rofl:..)

Andie--going to jump in and say--"TOLD YA SO"....LOL...Maybe the levels are just low right now and being picked up on the tests....Keeping my fx'ed that you'll see a :bfp: sometime this weekend!!!!

Ashe--how are you doing?

Jenn and Tanya--Thank you for sticking by me from the beginning of all this...Thank You for sticking by us ALL!!--I mean you guys could have moved onto the pregnancy board, etc--but you have stuck by us all in hopes of more :bfp:s 

Mammy--How are you today? Hopefully, you'll get your :bfp: this weekend too!!! 

Amanda--Prayers that this IS your month!!!!

Brooke--going to do like you did--not moving my ticker off my signature until the bleeding starts although I think I will change back to the original dates...I really think that is the best thing to do since I did get my first :bfp: over Christmas holidays....That would make this week further than what my original ticker says...

I need some happy news right now!!!

Only have a few more minutes--I am on my break first and going to take the kids outside after snack since it is sooo nice right now....

Luv, Stephanie


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have such a headache though I'm just sure its AF coming on.....she'll be here tonight or tomorrow morning...at least hubby will be here with me thankfully and funny thing is...when my doc appt happens I'll be ovulating LMAO maybe they will go ahead an scan me!!


----------



## TandA08

Let's see if I can remember everything.....

Brooke, a beautiful post! Thanks soo much.

Amanda, I am so glad our cards came on a down day for you! So good to hear from ya! We've missed you!

Steph, I will always be here for you! I've browsed in the pregnancy threads, and just can't get interested in one, and I love all you ladies here, I could never leave! 

I have great news - Steph maybe this will cheer you up just a bit (I hope, as opposed to making anything worse).

We got our crib and changing table/dresser last night! We got the crib put together. A few of the pieces for the changing table were damaged, so we have to wait to get the replacements. But here's a pic of the box right after we took it into the room (that is Hazel my cat thinking we got her something, although, not a great pic, lol.) And the second pic is of the assembled crib.

I have to leave work in about a half hour to go to the ranch to meet with the horse shoer to get Takoda's feet trimmed, but then I'll be back at work, and will check in as much as I can.

I know I'm forgetting stuff, sorry. I'll try to catch back up again when I get back online.

Love you all!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120105_185011.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20120105_203903.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brooke1993

Steph I wish i could hug you right now and I am praying with all I have that that test was just junk,I am here for you as I am everyone else xoxoxoxo Hugs xoxxooxo


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I feel sorry for all of you ladies :( wish I could take the pain......I'd just love to even know if its even possible for me to conceive :( .....I'm trying to smile though and let things go the way God has planned them for my life....


----------



## waiting2012

Well, since everyone likes good news....LOL....

Called the doctor's office where I went wednesday--just to inquire about my results--hoping and praying they were in...And well--they were. My hcg levels as of wednesday afternoon were 83. Lets see 29 on sunday--by wednesday--83...Pretty good I guess--doubled--but not as high as I would like them to be right now. (but that's not the bad news!)

The bad news is....I asked to speak to one of the nurses there--they let me--so that was good, and she pulled it up on the computer and said "Congratulations, its 83." then she asked me if that was what I was hoping for or were they checking my levels because I was m/c'ing...I was like well...I had a level of 29 in the ER and they told me my hpts should be showing positive by now--it had been nearly a week and I explained to her that I had some "positive" tests and expected my levels to be higher when I went to the ER but I had some weird spotting that wasn't spotting but more like color to my cm, etc...She said, "uh-huh" and I told her that I had been holding out taking another hpt till today to see if I would have a really good line again as I had a pretty good one not to long ago and that well--it was negative this am. Again, I hear "uh-huh" and I asked her if my level was 83 on wednesday wouldn't that mean I should be seeing SOMETHING???? She then told me that they could do another blood draw on monday and check it again. I asked if they could do it today but she said their lab person was at the other office today and fridays are pretty busy but I was welcome to go there and get it drawn as a walk-in but there was no guarantee that I would even get to have it done to the busy-ness of that office and that their lab person would be there on monday and she could connect me with the receptionist to schedule a time to come in. (OK--doesn't sound like bad news does it?) Well...I was asking her why my hpts weren't showing up even though I had a good positive test not to long ago and she said right now it's too early to say. TO EARLY TO SAY???? Its like she doesn't have the guts to say "your probably about to m/c"...Shit give it to me straight--I'm a big girl...LOL...Figuratively and actually--I can handle it!! I asked her if there was anything else that could cause the blood test to show hcg in my system but show negative on an hpt--she said "possible ovarian cyst or ectopic"...She did ask if I was having ANY pain on either side or my shoulder, etc..I told her "no and not cramping either" She told me the best advice she could give me was to schedule an appointment with either an OB/GYN, or one of their doctors or their nurse practioner. I asked what that would cost--and she said--first time visit is about 125.00 out of pocket plus the cost of any labs, etc that they order and it all has to be paid up front. She then said--"If it was me--I would spend the money on a couple of hpts and test through the weekend and come in monday for the blood test"....SOOOO....LONG STORY--short--I will go on monday to have more blood drawn and go from there. I did go and buy another box of FRE's and one pink equate test...I can't NOT test this afternoon--LOL...And that leaves my FRE ones for this weekend. SO THE BAD NEWS IS--I SIT IN F'ing LIMBO right now...:rofl:....I tell you what if I didn't have bad luck--I would have NO LUCK at all!!! :rofl:...I have to laugh...That's the only way to deal with this crap....

********************************************************************************************************************

NOW.... <3 Ladies...A proper reply to all that I read---

Andie---headaches are normal for pg too....Kind of like morning sickness--they come from the sudden fluctuations in the hormones that make a pregnancy stick! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you especially with your temps (I hope that was you that had the temps that were still up...LOL)

Tanya--WAHOO GIRL! Got the crib up!!! It's beautiful! I can't wait to see it with the bedding on it!!!! And your cat is too cute too!!!!

Ashley--did I miss you being on or something??? I don't remember if I saw any of your posts today yet....:dohh: I hope everything is ok!

Brooke--Your a doll hun! Love you to pieces!!!! Hope everything is coming to an "end" for ya'--as far as the bleeding goes--I hope that doesn't sound insensitive--I can't wait for you to jump back in and get that sticky :bfp:!!!! I'm rooting for you!!!!

Mammy--I guess the time change has got ya'--I know it's hard to be on when we are--hope all is going good for you too!!!

Jenn--girl--has work got you held hostage....:rofl:..... Missing you today--hope I didn't miss any of your posts too! :rofl:....

Amanda--Love you to pieces too!!!! Can't wait for you to be in the official 2WW so we can start oogling over your tests!!!!

********************************************************************************************************************

Now for some "odd" crap....

Well--the sides of my (*)(*)s are hurting again--twinging like--maybe their shrinking more :rofl: or its a sudden hormone surge....LOL...I wish...(for the latter of those possibilities) and I notice my nose is a bit bloody--not gushing but must be the weather as it's much warmer today....I have the worst underwear on today too (not that ya'll care--at least I have underwear on--:rofl::rofl::rofl:) anyhow--the way they are sitting on my past c/s scar feels like someone sitting right there...(hmmmm...maybe someone is...:rofl:...more wishful thinking...)...

Well, got to use the bathroom...Debating on peeing on my "shits&giggles" test as I'm sure it will be diluted as all get out--lol....Might as well that way I can take a ton of pics of it and see IF anything shows up...:rofl:...yeah, more wishful thinking....

And Jess says to tell you guys--huge "THANKS"...her period started last night while she was at her other job...She's ok with it--Ray (Ronda's son/Aurora's daddy) won't be back for another 2 weeks anyways...) I told her to write down on one of those handy pocket calendars when she starts and ends and hopefully, if she is wanting to get pg again--I can help her figure out the best time too...She said she's not really wanting to get pg again but it was nice thinking that it might happen....She's going to let me know if she needs my help...:winkwink:

Be back in a few minutes ladies....2:30 will be here soon and I want to be able to be back before I have to go back to work...

Love, Stephanie:kiss:


----------



## Affyash

To all, I'm sorry I haven't gotten on yet this morning! I've been crazy busy taking Quinn to the doctor for the follow up (still double ear infections) and then coming to work straight into a meeting. I may not be able to get on proper until tonight. 

AF came this morning (ugly bitch!!) so I'm grumpy, crampy and depressed. I promise I will get on later and respond to all!

Love love love and hugs hugs hugs!


----------



## waiting2012

Ashe--That ugly heifer showed up at your door, heh? :growlmad: I was hoping she wouldn't be stopping by....:growlmad: BIG HUGS HUN!!! I know you've got some tests to be done don't you??? Maybe you'll have your :bfp: before you have to have them all done:thumbup:--I say have all the :sex: you can handle and spice it up a bit so it doesn't seem so mundane...:rofl:...I mean seriously--maybe a tryst in the kitchen or something?????? :rofl: :blush: Wouldn't that be a hoot...."Yes, we conceived you right here on the kitchen table where we eat our dinner...":rofl:....:blush::blush: Trying to cheer you up hun...Not sure it that is going to do it--but since the heifer showed...have a bubble bath, a stiff drink and a treat yourself to something extra special....

As for my "shits&giggles" test--nadda...I thought I saw something but it was just a darn scratch on the plastic thingy that keeps your pee from splashing on it....Figured it would too...Oh, well...Checked my cp while I was in there--seems it's back up above mid range (not really high but above the middle to low point) seems a bit scrunched up if that makes sence--and not much in the way if any cm...Oh well...

My battery is about to give...So I'll check back later...

Luv, stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Steph, I don't care what the stupid HPTs are saying! If the blood work says you're pregnant, then you are!! 

Ash sorry the witch got you! Hopefully she hurries up and leaves so you can get on with next month!!

Gah! I wanna know if I'm having a boy or girl right now dammit! :rofl: I wanna order my bedding for the crib but I need to know gender first!!! Jeeesh!

Jenn, my mother in law said that they likely won't do an u/s at my appt next week, I'm totally bummed! I was really looking forward to seeing my baby again!!! What's the point in the appt if they don't do an ultrasound!? How can they check on the baby's progress if they don't do an u/s!? Am I just being crazy?? :rofl: - Most likely. But hey! I have an excuse - I'M HUNGRY!!! I don't get to leave for lunch today cause I was gone for an hour and a half this morning to meet the horse shoer. Meaning the only food I have is the snacks I brought, which aren't enough to last the rest of the day. And I asked one of my guy friends here if he would let me know where they are going for lunch so I could give him money to bring me something back. And guess what..... they left without telling me! So now I don't get food either!!!! UGH! Reallllly people!? Is it THAT freakin hard!? Jeeeeesh

...................

Ok, rant over.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm still in limbo....AF isn't here yet but she'll be here tomorrow no doubt if not then it'll be Sunday.... Grrr :(


----------



## TandA08

Fingers crossed for you Andi that she doesn't show!


----------



## TandA08

So, the guys have returned from their lunch and to add insult to injury, they haven't even acknowledged that they forgot about me.........


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Tanya I am soooo sorry....give them the rath of the hungry pregnant woman:) They generally only give you 2-3 u/s the entire time unless there is a problem, sometimes all they do is check the babies heartrate when you go and thats it other times they will check you cervix to see if you have started dilating yet, other than that thats about it:( They should do a u/s between 16 and 20 weeks though. I am really hoping to get one at Feb.
s appointment so we can find out to:) 
Steph- just remember you are not out yet maybe just maybe the tests are hiding your BFP. And yes work has been holding me hostage today:( We are here with you all. And I am like Tanya I go to the first trimester thread once in awhile but only when I am bored and no one is on here otherwise I dont even look at other threads, I cant really get into them like I do this one:)
Ashley- so sorry AF got you. I hope next month is a better month fr you
Andi- your not out yet remember
Brooke- I hope you are feeling ok today
And Amanda its about time we hear from you lol. Your engagment party will be great I am sure. Are you still feeling stressed?
As for me everything is the same. I was telling a friend today that I will be 3 months next week and I dont even feel or look the slightest bit preg yet and I can not wait to have a little bump or smething lol! My next doc appointment is the 25th which is the day after my birthday, yea to bad I cant see my baby as my bday present


----------



## TandA08

We just made eye contact, and he said "what's wrong" I just looked at him and said, "Really?"

As for your lack of baby bump, I must have gotten it, cause I am huge for only being 11wks!! The other night we went to DHs parents' for dinner and his mum exclaimed "OH MY GOD" when she saw me!! I was like, "Yeah I know".... Good thing I'm not sensitive about it or I may have cried :haha: So far I've still only gained 4 or 5 pounds.


----------



## TandA08

Okay, I just have to share this with you ladies... please, by all means, LAUGH! Cause I am... Jenn, I took a little bit of your advice.... Here is our conversation over the instant messenger, verbatim: (I hope you can follow it)

*Me*: so, thanks for remembering me 
Him: what happened????
*Me*: really? 
*Me*: nevermind
Him: noooo
Him: is it ur bday?
*Me*: dude, seriously? 
*Me*: no its not
Him: or cuz i didnt respond to ur im?
*Me*: nope
Him: NOOOOOOO!
Him: wait a sec
Him: we left to lunch at 12:30
Him: i told u that tho
Him: i thought u were gonna do something else
Him: i'm such an idiot
Him: i'm soooo sorry
*Me*: you were supposed to tell me where you going to go so i could tell you what to get me
Him: i'm so sorry
*Me*: you said you'd be leaving after 12 but that you'd let me know where you were going, and i said thats fine
*Me*: then nothing
Him: oh boy
Him: well lemme get u something
Him: are u hungry?
Him: i can get u something from the vending machine or i can go drive out
Him: u just give me the word
Him: ok, u want a sandwich from teh machine?
*Me*: no, dont worry about it, im leaving soon anyway
*Me*: and i wouldnt eat food from that
Him: i feel like a royal DB right now
Him: im so sorry
Him: i'll never do that to u again
*Me*: lol


----------



## TandA08

Oh and in case you didn't know when he said that he feels like a royal DB, DB = douche bag....


----------



## TandA08

Oh, and REALLY? A sandwich from the VENDING MACHINE do you know how WRONG that is!!!??


----------



## calebsmom06

Hahaha that's toooo funny! And it seems like u are getting everything and leaving me with nothing lol....u have the nausea the bump everything lol


----------



## TandA08

Don't worry, Jenn, you'll have your bump soon too. And for the nausea, just consider yourself lucky! LOL


----------



## calebsmom06

post a pic of your bump:) Your 11 weeks anyway:) I bet that guy will be asking you every day if you want something to eat. He probally feels guilty.


----------



## waiting2012

Wow...The things I miss....:rofl:.... Ya'll are HILARIOUS!!!!

By the way--thank you again....Tanya and Jenn; and thank you Brooke, Amanda, Ashe, and Andie....I do appreciate ya'll soo much..... 

Tanya--so sorry the DB forgot about your lunch--that just SUCKS so bad!!! I hope brings you breakfast and lunch for the next 6 months!!!! LOL....
And about what they do at the prenatal appointments--Yeah, I agree with Jenn...From what I remember of each of my appts they did basically the same things each time--pee in a cup--they checked it--they are looking for protiens and stuff like that because if you are pre-eclampsic (related to high b/p) it will show in your urine also they look to see if you have a UTI (I had a few with Adrian and didn't even realize it!); check your weight; listen to the heartbeat; measure the ole belly to see if your uterus measurements are matching up like they should; ask you if there is anything bothering you or anything you are concerned with. You should also be getting ready in the next 3 or 4 weeks to do the test for gestational diabetes--lovely test--I'm sure Jenn will agree if they still do it like they did when I was pg with Wes and Adrian all those years ago...
And like Jenn said you'll have that wonderful u/s where they tell you what you are having IF you want to know... You could always check into those u/s places that do 3-D and 4-D u/s...I don't know how much they cost but I see a lot of women going that route if they can afford it to get those extra u/s pics for prosperity....

So Jenn--work has been rough huh? Sorry to hear that! I hope the weekend is better for ya! I bet you are so looking forward to your next appointment! I can't wait either--I'm so excited for you both!!!!

Ashe--I hope you are doing ok! My humor earlier I hope was not too offensive...:blush: I hope Quinn is doing good too...So sorry to hear about the double ear infections...Wesley had them bad when he was that age too--we had to take him off of milk for a year; tubes put in and he still ended up with scar tissue on his left eardrum and a bit of a lisp...But you wouldn't know it and it doesn't bother him to bad either...So Good Luck with Quinn hun!

Andie--Keeping my fingers crossed for you sweetie that AF doesn't show up this weekend and you get your :bfp:! I need to see some :bfp:s on here! I hope one of them is yours!!!!

As for how I'm feeling this evening--I was a bit crampy but then I realized after using the bathroom that it was a bit of constipation--I'm feeeeeeellllling much better now! :rofl:.....TMI....LOL


----------



## calebsmom06

I forgot about how they measure you and I forgot about that nasty sweet drink for the diabetes test lol. Yes I am excited about my next appointment! I have exactly 20 days left lol still 3 more weeks wow seems like it is taking forever! Come on 25th! Yea work was just frustrating today, I didnt even try to sell I was to busy tagging merchandise and re arranging pictures lol. I am in charge of bedroom sets and the 2 people under me were off today so I had to do it all myself. I get kid of nervous climbing up on the beds to hang pictures. I asked if I could take off at 3 tomorrow afternoon instead of 6 and he said we will see. Damn he better! My son has a birthday party tomorrow evening then I am off Sun thank God! I can not wait to go part time!
Hubby and I applied for a home loan yesterday:) Hoping it goes through. We are buying the house we are in from the owner but she just lost her bar and foreclosed on one of her other homes so I do not feel comfortable staying here. Its sad because I love my house its a 2 story 4 bedroom home but we gave her 8 grand down and give her 1200 a month and then if she were to just lose it like she did the other people I would rather lose what I put into it than risk my family getting screwed so we shall see. Also found out today that she is actually purchasing this house from another man also and it is not even paid off with him. So she is apparently being shady all the way around We had been living here for 3 and a half years when we moved in our credit was decent but I know it wasnt good enough to buy so I didnt apply at the time and now well we both have good score so pray pray pray please:) And I really hope something comes up on this same street or within the neighborhood cause like I said I love this house. Sorry I am just jabbering on and on lol. I should know something tomorrow or Monday, they called and asked for check stubs and 2 years of w-2's so maybe that is a good sign


----------



## TandA08

DH and I are going hiking tomorrow morning! I am so excited, we haven't gone hiking since like June and I totally miss it. I feel pretty out of shape now, so we will have to do a mild one and just take it easy, but I am excited! I'll see if we can take a bump pic first thing in the morning and then I'll post it after our hike. I was going to wait until 12weeks, but it's been two weeks since the last one, and I know I've grown quite a bit, so I might as well take another one, lol.

Jenn, good luck on the house!!!

I'll have to tell DB that he owes me food everyday per my friends here! :rofl: :rofl: It really is so funny, because he is a nice guy and it totally wasn't like him to forget about me! He blamed it on being sick and that he was brain dead today, an excuse that doesn't work with me right now, seeing as how I am fighting preg brain!! :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Jenn--WOW...Hope your house plans come through for you! I would def find out legally what you can do to about the shady side of the deal you guys are in with the current house...That just isn't right...:nope: Ya need to be careful climbing on those beds--but I understand where your coming from--someone has to do it if its not you and hopefully your boss lets you off early tomorrow! Happy early Birthday wishes to your lil' man! Hope he has a great birthday!! Sahara's birthday is the 16th--but I doubt we'll see her for her birthday--I will probably send her a card...I wish the court would hurry up and set a date for the visitation/custody hearing--I don't why they are dragging their feet soo bad unless they are trying to give adequate time in notifying her mother too...I don't think they can keep holding it off to much longer though...

Tanya--hope your hike goes good and can't wait to see that belly pic!!! 

I was just on FB--trying to do my Sims game--lol....Piece of crap connection--makes it hard to play when I keep losing my connection...LOL...


----------



## calebsmom06

OOOpps gues i said that wrong. Its not his birthday tomorrow, he has a bday party to go to sorry. His was in August. I told David yesterday that it would be cool if the baby was born July 24th because my 8 year old is june 24 I am jan 24 then my little one he missed the 24th and came on august 29. I think it is neat lol. I know I am crazy. Either way I am going to have a june july and august kid:) a birthday every month of summer hahaha.
Steph- we are going to see what we can do legally to get our 8 thousand back but we are not expecting it. We are expecting it to be a loss. There is no way her contract can be legal since she is not the actual owner like she lead on
tanya-enjoy your hike tomorrow. Where do you go? I wish there was somewhere here we could do that I would love to! Be careful


----------



## Affyash

Omg I have sooooooo much to respond to my mind is going a million times a minute! Lol! I have so much to say! Lemme bath and put down the baby and I'll be back on! LOVE you guys!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

You sound happy ashley


----------



## calebsmom06

OK I took an 11 week bump pic here it is, maybe I look a little thicker than 8 weeks but nothing much
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-06 21.32.08.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## waiting2012

Beautiful!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Ashe--I'm here---I'll be in and out for bit since I don't have to get up in the am.....LOL


----------



## Affyash

Yay! OK I'm here! This is going to take awhile to say everything I want to but I'm about to ramble!


----------



## waiting2012

LOL...Ashe--its ok...I'm still here...Just reading some other postings on the 2ww....LOL...


----------



## waiting2012

I'll warn you my connection comes and goes though...LOL


----------



## Affyash

So first off, Steph, when reading your first posts, I was getting teary and preparing this long heartfelt devastation for you. But then I kept reading and your new levels being 89 and all that. I am still really optimistic for you girl! Let's just say your original dates were off and you had 28? before and 89 on wed. This is still really good news. You're not crampy, bleeding, spotting anymore, your cervix is highish and squished, your boobs are still shooting now and then...I mean this still could be really good news. OK, so for the obvious potential for a mc being the worst possible outcome, you've still learned a lot more about your body. You should visit a doc and discuss all of your experiences (even if it has to be a new one) and see if there are any other possible options. Perhaps its a lack progesterone and its not allowing your beans to stick properly and all that. If you still want to try if bad news comes, there are options for you that probably wouldn't be invasive and expensive and could get you your dreams! AND if you really do decide that you're done and you've had enough of the TTC bull*#$% albeit worth it!!! then that is totally OK and I am 100% behind you! Much love and hugs and I truly hope that none of these decisions have to be made and that you're bean is a healthy little stealth sticky one! Oh and your posts (and no one elses) ever offend me! I'm totally open and honest and vulgar and bitchy and all of the above! I love your humor!

Amanda miss you girl! Glad the party planning is still for a week away and you have more time! You're going to do great and I am so excited for your coming cycle and the super hot happy sex you'll have! LOL!

Jenn you are soooo freakin' cute. I swear, you're bump non-existence (which trust me is awesome at this point!) I seriously hope you get that money back from your landlord, that's bs! That is awesome news about the house loan app! I've been wanting to do it for years but we're both totally gunshy about going through the process. Let me know how complicated it was and if you don't mind any other details. I'd love to buy a house ourselves! Glad you're feeling good, hope work isn't toooooo bad. Want more pics of the belly!

Tanya I can't wait to see your belly pics tomorrow! I think we should all post current pics of ourselves faces and all so we can put faces to these lovely posts! I'm down! Although most of you got my Xmas cards, so I'm glad you at least know what I look like!! Your coworkers sound exactly like mine! Here I am all girly thinking they love me and we're friends, then they go a do a dick move like that and don't get it! Ha! Just laugh at it, at least he feels guilty! Have fun on your hike tomorrow. I can't wait to come ride with you. I told my hubby and he is OK to watch Q one weekend soon. Maybe end of Jan on Sat mid day? Lemme know!

Brookey!!! You're are such a sweetheart and I appreciate all your warm gooies and positive input. You make me smile each time! I hope you're doing better and your pain is subsiding. I know how hard this can be so please feel free to vent, scream or whatever if you need it.

Andi hun please don't be so down! I'm 100% with you and I'm also still super optimistic for you. Cramping, backache, heachaches and sore boobs are really good symptoms. You have too many evaps not to at least wonder. I know that its always a possibility we can read into things, hell I just did it myself, but keep hope alive. I'll be here for you either way, as will everyone else! Love and hugs!

I'm sure there's more to say but now I've just plain burnt myself out! I'll be back on lots tomorrow since Q is going to the inlaws for the night. We're going to have some huge discussion about finances tomorrow so I'm hoping all goes well and we get on the same page. AF is here with avengence so I'm spent. I love you all and hope you all sleep peacefully!


----------



## Affyash

Oh and Tanya your nursery is so freakin' precious! I love how doing a nursery is so personal and emotional and rewarding! Congrats on picking a beautiful design and theme!


----------



## brooke1993

Ash I am so sorry the witch came but fx for next month xoxoxoox
Jenn what a cute bump I love it xoxoxoox
Andie have you tested again? Pics please xoxoxoox
Mammy how was your day? xoxo
Steph them numbers DONT lie sweets,Just try to relax and think positive xoxoxoxo
Tanya I hope you have a nice hike tomarrow xoxoxox How are you feeling hun?LOVE your nursery stuff :) I dont blame you for not wanting a vending machine sandwich YUCK! LOL
Amanda how are you sweets? xoxoxoxo Miss you 
IF I forgot anyone I am sorry its late and I am kinda tired and also have news....I am NOT waiting to TTC,I am saying LETS DO THIS!! That being said Steph when you get a chance please post my name up there in the post.I am NOT giving up and my dr said there is no reason not to try again.Sooo I said ok :)

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1360/1360273u5mqagjitt.gif Sorry I couldnt resist LOL


I can never replace the baby I just lost and never would try but I so long for another child,OR 2. :)
I am always thinking of you ladies,My bleeding is seemingly gone,So who knows.I am not going to temp or OPK this cycle but when I know I have had a real af ITS ON (LOL) I told hubby I am going to climb him like a tree (LMAO) Sorry I know I know I am being bad again...I just have to keep my sense of humor or I will go nuts.Much love ladies to you all,Goodnight xoxoxo


----------



## Affyash

Ahhh so much more!

Steph - totally doing it on the kitchen table just like you said just because it would be so funny and probably awesome! I'll let you know! hahahahahhaha

Tanya - a vending machine sandwhich? Seriously? YOU'RE FREAKIN' PREGNANT!


----------



## Affyash

Oh and Amanda, I'm so sorry you feel down! I'm having a brain fart did you see your fertility/obgyn yet? That appointment made me feel so much better about everything. Hang in there until you do, you'll feel so much better! There is hope I promise!

I changed my avatar just so you could see me when I post, I think it helps us get to know each other...if you don't want to, no pressure! 

K night all!!!


----------



## Affyash

Bahahahahahaha Brooke! And that is AWESOME news! I'm happy for you and am glad to be cycle buddies with you! Are you going to do anything differently this month? Supplements, bding, whatever? Love you girl, you always make me laugh!

Why am I still on...I said I was going to bed LOL!


----------



## waiting2012

Ashe--I've had a few trysts myself in the kitchen....LOL...Unfortunately - my kitchen table won't hold my fat *ss...:rofl:....but the counter did....LOL.... Not like I plopped my big butt on it--so....:rofl:.....

Brooke--I love it!!! As my hubby will say to me sometimes..."Lets do it like mammals on the Discovery Channel..."....:rofl:.....

Something I'm just noticing that is happening quite a bit this evening--someone is pinching the outer part of my (*)(*)s....:rofl:...That's what it feels like tooo....Side booby-twisters....LOL...:rofl:.....

Oh, and something else Brooke---with my past experience with my m/c's--you can count the bleeding as an AF--because ovulation can occur rather quickly afterwards--somewhere I read it can happen 2-6 wks following a m/c.... With my m/c in November (the 30th) at 4 wks 3 days--I either O'ed close to the 17th or the 24th--so that was like 2-3 weeks afterwards...And you are more fertile after a m/c too--I'm not sure why that is but that's what I've read....I say when the bleeding stops--climb that tree girlfriend!!!

And Ashe--I've got a pic I can post but I'll have to see if its still on my phone to send to my computer--I don't like having my pic taken--never have....LOL...


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> Bahahahahahaha Brooke! And that is AWESOME news! I'm happy for you and am glad to be cycle buddies with you! Are you going to do anything differently this month? Supplements, bding, whatever? Love you girl, you always make me laugh!
> 
> Why am I still on...I said I was going to bed LOL!

:happydance::happydance: When I know for sure my cycle is back on track I plan to temp and use opk and bd ALOT..lol,I am also NOT going to stress I cant :haha: I have said that before LOL.But I remember when I just got a BFP I wasnt stressing and to be honest it made things in the bedroom better,DONT get me wrong I knew when it was time to attack :haha: (LOL) but I didnt put the pressure on him.I didnt do the omg I have to have my hips under a pillow I just went with it,I must say I think the sideways position did it.Reason I say this is we NEVER ever do it that way anymore we used to :blush: and well last month I got alittle creative..But who knows :shrug: I just know I am not giving up.I hate my pic being up b/c its like what if DH family up here lurking then again whats the difference I mean they know what our daughter looks like :dohh: hahhaha I will put a pic of me soon I want a new one so when I feel up 2 alittle make up I will have DH take a few and put 1 up and your right its nice to put a face to the name and your very pretty by the way :hugs::hugs::hugs: sweet dreams I am off like a prom dress (LOL) :haha:


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Ashe--I've had a few trysts myself in the kitchen....LOL...Unfortunately - my kitchen table won't hold my fat *ss...:rofl:....but the counter did....LOL.... Not like I plopped my big butt on it--so....:rofl:.....
> 
> Brooke--I love it!!! As my hubby will say to me sometimes..."Lets do it like mammals on the Discovery Channel..."....:rofl:.....
> 
> Something I'm just noticing that is happening quite a bit this evening--someone is pinching the outer part of my (*)(*)s....:rofl:...That's what it feels like tooo....Side booby-twisters....LOL...:rofl:.....
> 
> Oh, and something else Brooke---with my past experience with my m/c's--you can count the bleeding as an AF--because ovulation can occur rather quickly afterwards--somewhere I read it can happen 2-6 wks following a m/c.... With my m/c in November (the 30th) at 4 wks 3 days--I either O'ed close to the 17th or the 24th--so that was like 2-3 weeks afterwards...And you are more fertile after a m/c too--I'm not sure why that is but that's what I've read....I say when the bleeding stops--climb that tree girlfriend!!!
> 
> And Ashe--I've got a pic I can post but I'll have to see if its still on my phone to send to my computer--I don't like having my pic taken--never have....LOL...

:happydance::happydance: Well the bleeding is done I mean its like veryyy little when I wipe sorry if TMI,But with you ladies I am comfortable to say there isnt much TMI which is why I have taken to you all so quickly :haha: I can be ME!!
I am hoping I get BFP quickly and yes I read it can be easy after a m/c because the uterous is already thickened and helps in someway...All I know is this from tomarrow on its on like donkey kong :haha: every other day he will have a what I like to call a "Happy ending" :blush: luv ya girlies ok my eyes are so heavy xoxoxxo :hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> View attachment 321523
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


LMAO! I couldnt go to bed without saying 2 funny!!! :haha::haha: I love it xoxoxoxoxo Sweet dreams get some sleep hun that lil bean and u need some rest xoxoxoxo :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I love that--I'm going to have to remember that---"On like Donkey Kong!" and that Prom dress one too!!!!...

My hubby likes to say things like "tighter than a nun's ****"--ok that was really crass sounding especially coming from him since he was brought up Catholic and so was I (but we are Methodist now...:rofl:...) and then he'll turn and say to me---"well, like they say--that ain't very tight"...LOL....

Jason also likes and uses my dad's fav saying--"Useless as tits on a boar".... I never understood that one until the dh explained that boars don't have tits cause they are males--which even that doesn't make sence because I swear our last pig that Adrian showed "Russell the Love Muscle" (mighty good eating I might add)--I swear he had boobs....:rofl:....maybe I am wrong and confusing him with the previous years pigs she showed--"Lady Gaga" and "Belle"....Which by the way....WARNING another CRASS statement---my 16 year old told me one day as we were fixing some nice fresh bacon--"I can say I "ate" Lady Gaga now"....I was like dude---1. your 16 and 2. I don't think you'd know what to do with "it" if "it" was staring you in the face....:rofl:!!!


----------



## waiting2012

alrighty ladies...heading off--not sure if it'll stay connected or not--but going to bed...Night all!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Stephanie, i've still got my fingers crossed for you and praying that all is good!! I think it's a good thing that your HCG did double but the tests are baffling me. Hoping it's maybe just too early for them to show a positive. Sending lots of :hugs: your way! Sorry your in limbo at the moment :(
I love your sperm picture about the astronaut though haha :)

Tanya, that crib is gorgeous! So excited for you! ..Did you end up getting lunch at all? That's a bit mean them leaving without asking if you wanted anything! :growlmad: I love your convo with him though, good on you for pulling him up! :)

Ashley, so sorry that AF arrived!! Stupid b**ch it is :( i was feeling so positive for you as well :( Isn't it awful, it's bad enough that AF has to arrive and ruin our dreams but the moodiness of it all just makes it so much worse :( I'm sorry :hugs: Oh and I hope Quinn is going alright? Poor thing :(
I did have my appointment with the doctor, he thinks my cycle shouldn't lessen anymore which is good but gave me a referral for OH to get his spermies checked haha :)

Jenn, can't wait for you to get a big bump! (I'm loving your little one atm though!) I'm still feeling a bit stressed about the engagement party but I bought some stuff today and getting more tomorrow. It's starting to come together!  Fingers crossed for you that you get approved for your home loan!! 

Brooke, your post with the "just do it" picture made me LOL. Haha.
I hope your doing okay, glad the bleeding has stopped. I know how you feel, we'll never be able to replace our babies but I think when we're finally able to have another one, the happiness will help to heal our hearts. 

Andrea, that's a good temp rise, praying it stays up for you and AF doesn't arrive!!

Mammy, hope all is well!


As for me, well OH and I had some good sex last night hahahahahaha!! Actually, it was more like 2am this morning :blush: we went to bed and well, didn't end up sleeping for a while :winkwink: lol! I'm actually really liking this fun stuff, it doesn't feel as forced, i'm not worrying and I can just enjoy it! Going to make sure that we keep it fun and not forced from now on! I still need to order OPKs though! I was contemplating not getting them but I think I just want them to atleast confirm ovulation and to give me something to pee on I guess haha. Better not resort to the sticks in the backyard :haha:
Anyway, after we DTD last night I had a fair bit of pinkish/red spotting. Is that normal? I just it was just a bit, rough :haha: haha. Also had a little bit of it this morning and thought I was having EWCM which was a bit early but it's gone back to being sticky now. Due to ovulate probably the Tuesday after the engagement party (not next week, week after!) Fingers crossed for this morning. Oh and I have to say, it's definitely good not having to worry about laying with my legs in the air! Not bothering with that this month seeing as it hasn't helped the last 4 months!! 

xx


----------



## waiting2012

I couldn't help myself...Plus I did have a little caffiene and for whatever reason--I'm wired---Its not like I drank a pot of coffee--I'm still drinking the Dr.Pepper I had at lunch...LOL...

Having more twingey boob pains--and a few poking feelings in my uterus area--wouldn't classify them as cramps...

Just thought I share some pics with you ladies...**I'm going to chalk my good :bfp: up as the "dodgey" test--as finding the oddest thing happening...Not sure why--but I am--I look forward to waking up whenever I wake up and reading what ya'll think!







To think I was waiting for good ole' metropcs to fix their problems with texting abilities--I took these tests a long time ago--but couldn't send them to my computer till a bit ago! Almost 5am--and I really ought to go to bed!

Amanda--I can hang for a few minutes--but don't be surprised if I get suddenly quiet...LOL...Up for 24 hours now---not a good idea--but I just can't sleep...and now I feel nauseas--probably from not going to bed like I should have....UGH
 



Attached Files:







010712004746 another i dont know.jpeg
File size: 63.2 KB
Views: 11









010712014052.jpeg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## waiting2012

typing ya a proper post...hang on girl!


----------



## waiting2012

Now for the proper posting...LOL

You mentioned spotting with your ewcm--hmmmm that is kind of strange--could have been rough sex...I had that in November-it was like red/bloody streaked ewcm--I chalked it up to the dh getting a bit rough and it was some of his "men" coming out...:rofl:...

I also had 2 tiny dots of red blood on the tp on the 22nd of December--not sure what that was about--but it was there and I hadn't had sex the night before...LOL...

I wonder if your not getting ready to ovulate? Just a thought--seems though it maybe better to just "get it on" without thinking about it...LOL...I'm really leaning towards having conceived on Xmas Eve--for some reason the :sex: was really good that weekend and I remember that was around the time when I could barely reach my cervix and I wasn't stressed about whether I was O'ing or not....I was looking on Cntdwn2pg and some lady had posted what appearred to be a positive FRE test that she said she got when she had actually ovulated--strange huh? I scoured the internet looking to see if that was possible but everything I found said 'no way'...But it seems she got a :bfp: 2 weeks later...Don't know....... I guess stranger shit has happened...LOL....

Don't forget we want to see pics from your engagement party!!!! I can't wait to hear how it all is!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Ashley-yes I will let you know how the process goes, so far all I did was fill out the application online at my banks website and they called and asked for our last 2 pay stubs and 2 years worth of w-2s or tax returns. They should be calling me either today or Monday with info. Or appointmet to go in. 
As far as crazy sex yes isn't it fun hubby and I did it on the couch last night hahahaha he had my legs up in the air to and then I told him enjoy it cause I won't be able to do this position much longer. 
Thanks everyone for the bump (or lack there of bump) compliments. I do think I'm a little thicker than my 8 week pic but still nothing noticable, I still wear my same pants so far. 
Amanda its nice to here from you. Sounds like everything is coming together for you. I'm sure it will all be great. I will take a pic later and put it on. Right nowim at work on my phone. Still hoping to get off at 3.
Brooke I am glad you are not going to stop trying. And it seems you are feeling a bit better. Hope your dh is also.
Andy-any news for us today
Tanya-enjoy the time with your dh today


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh and steph ill look at your test pics later can't see them well enough on my phone


----------



## Miaw

Hey girls can I join you? I am also wishing for a BFP in 2012 :3


----------



## waiting2012

OF COURSE---Tell us a little about yourself!!!! So I take it from your ticker that your due to start this weekend--??? 

Love to get to know you--This is a great bunch of ladies--and the more the merrier!!!

Hugs, Prayers, Baby Dust,
Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Well...Went to bed finally this am..:rofl: and was awoken at 2 wopping minutes before 11am....The neighbor across the street was hammering away on their house....

Took my temp when I woke up--98.0--Woohoo...Its higher this am then yesterday...So far so good---:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Feeling really good--ate a bowl of cereal before going to sleep this am and just got done eating waffles...LOL....Having a few twinges around the ole' uterus but not cramping:thumbup: and seems that I've officially missed the good ole' AF by a week now for a 31 day cycle and 2 days for a 36 day cycle...:happydance::happydance::happydance: Don't know why that makes me so excited--but it does!!! Ahead of the curve already...

Well the dh is bugging me about having our little "fun" this am before he has to get up and around...The heifer has to be washed and blown dry...Adrian PASSED her classes--PRAISE JESUS!!!! She was bordering failing 2 classes and NOT getting to show in Ft.Worth or at county--but she pulled them up--and we got things straight--Her adderall is working for her and her teachers are being a bit nicer since I had to chew some butt--hopefully all still goes well considering when it gets warmer--she still has to wear her brace everyday and has stay cool in school...
I hate that I'm going to miss her showing next friday--but I'm going to try and make it as she shows at 1:00p but going to try really hard--If she shows really well--she may get to go through the "auction" they have on saturday night...Her first county show--she showed her Berk pig and placed 2nd--went to the "auction" and in the end her 50.00 pig brought 600.00 to help cover the costs of her ability to continue showing...When we went to the Ft.Worth Stock Show--4 days of having to be down there from 3am-nearly 7pm--got really expensive even though we brought a lot of our food... And Adrian has 85.00 of her own money to take to ft worth for spending--as we went broke trying to get her everything she wanted...LOL...I will be sure to post pics of her showing!!! 

Well, going to the bath-a-room....Duty calls....:blush:

Hope everyone has a good day today!

Luv and Hugs!
Steph


----------



## mammytoerin

Hey!! I'm just getting around to catching up on the thread now. Thank you very much for all of your welcomes and comments ... you really are all such lovely ladies!! Miaw ... this is an excellent forum to join :)

Well, I haven't had time to stop until now!! Last night, I was so exhausted, I was asleep by 8pm. My fiance told me I didn't look so good (charming!), so I should go to bed and leave the house work to him. He really is the best!! I'm putting the complete exhaustion down to pressures at work, as the school I teach at will be getting inspected in one weeks time. 
Then, this morning, I took our daughter swimming, which she really enjoyed. However, when we were getting dressed, she threw up covering pretty much the entire floor of the cubicle, and hasn't held anything (including water) down since!! She's asleep now but I am expecting to see the small amount of milk she had before bed shortly :S

As far as testing goes, I haven't had time to stop to think about it! How is everyone doing? xxxx


----------



## waiting2012

I am sorry to hear about your babe being so sick! I hope she feels better soon!!! I guess in a way its a good thing to not have to worry about testing! I wish I could do just that! LOL...I think I'm driving myself crazy worrying about my tests even though my 2nd blood test was doubled the first--I guess I am just one of those unlucky ones with dodgey hpts or I may not ever see a "proper" :bfp:...Oh well...Hanging in there regardless....

What is the weather like in Scotland right now? I would love to go to Scotland and Ireland...My family name is Donahue (maiden name) and my mom's maiden name was Brown--if I remember right my mom said I got my 'attitude' from my Irish/Scottish background..:rofl:) My husband's cousin (who the lucky girl was only 19 when she went traveling the first time!) went to Scotland and Ireland--ALONE! She stayed in a hostile and met one of her favorite singers at his home after having written several times to him and emails and phone calls--something "Sullivan" I think--it was a LONG time ago...She has since been to England and France and India and wants to travel and possibly move to Australia. She has her masters degree in International Studies and would like to get job using her degree...Not to bad for someone who was homeschooled and her first venture out of her small country house--literally COUNTRY--no one around--lol--was to college and out of the country...I bet it is just beautiful where your at!! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun! **Ps...it seems you and Miaw are cycle buddies I think!:thumbup::winkwink: Praying you both get :bfp:s this weekend!!!**

Many Hugs!
Stephanie


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Sooooo I finally broke down since IC's didnt come and :bfn: went and bought some tests....so AF will be here tomorrow :) see you girls soon...gonna take a short BNB break :) much loves to all of you XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## mammytoerin

Thanks :) She's been asleep since 7pm and so far no sign of the milk!! I'm now trying to find the motivation to get my plans in order for our school inspection ... it's not happening much!! 

The weather is dull and wet :S I just wish it would snow!! On Christmas day, the wind where I live (the Shetland Islands) reached 100 mph!! It was interesting having Xmas dinner when the living room window was bowing inwards with the wind!! It is a beautiful place all the same. We love to spend our holidays just hiring a car and exploring Scotland. I would love to travel further, but just can't afford it :S Also, we want to wait until Erin (and hopefully her brother or sister) are old enough to remember a holiday to a foreign country. I have been to America twice ... Florida (family holiday) and New York (school trip). I loved it each time, although I would like to see more of America. New York frightened me though, as it's so big and everything moves so fast! It made me realise that i am a country girl :)

I know a teacher whose surname is Donahue :) Ireland is a place I would love to see. I also have family over there, although I don't know of a singer called 'Sullivan'.


----------



## waiting2012

Mammy--Hope your school inspection goes well! We have "State" inspections here too--everyone gets in such a tizzy about it but I always tell my fellow co-workers there is nothing to worry about if you are following the State's rules and regulations. So either way I hope it all works out for you!
That is also cool about your co-worker with the name Donahue! I wonder if she is a long lost cousin!:winkwink: I traced my dad's family back to Ireland around the 1600-1700's and couldn't go any further, but I know my dad traced them back farther and discovered their whereabouts in Ireland. My dad's mom was an O'Connor--so with O'Connor and Donahue--Yep--can't get much more Irish than that...LOL...My mom's family is Scottish and French Canadian (my grandpa was a Brown; my grandma was from New Brunswick.) Jason's family is traced back to Napoleon--seems during the time they were hunting Napoleon's family due to his tyrancy--they changed their name to Verner--but it has a different spelling and was changed to allow easier pronunciation and there is also Native American as well. Jason's mom was adopted but her birth family and adopted family are Italian--and she looks it too...I now know what Snookie will like when she's 50....:rofl:!!! 
I hope when your little one wakes in the morning--she is feeling much better! 
And WOW about the weather! I thought we saw wind here! Texas is notorious for its strange weather! Its been anywhere from 50 degrees to 70+ all in a matter of a few days...It really is fustrating too! One day wearing shorts-sweating like crazy and the next wearing jeans and sweatshirts with heavy jackets...We haven't had to much of a winter this year..Kind of nice but I miss what I saw when I lived farther north...I was born in Texas when my dad was in the Army (he is originally from Iowa and my mom is from Kansas) after I was born--they moved to Souix City, Iowa and then we lived in Omaha, Nebraska and finally back in Texas...I lived in Kansas for a bit and that is where our daughter was born..We have been back in Texas since she was 3 months old--and love it--miss the snow but not to much...I enjoy the storms we get here--I love thunder storms--but I miss the milder summers and beautiful winters...
I have never been to New York--Jason has as he drove a truck and that was one of his stops..You couldn't pay me enough to go there! Sorry, but that is just too busy a place for me! I have been to Florida, Tennessee, Mississippi, Louisiana, New Mexico, Colorado, Arizona, Nevada, California, Wyoming, Wisconsin, Oklahoma and Missouri and of course Iowa and Nebraska and Kansas...My 2 most-desired locations to go to are Massachusettes--I would love to visit Salem and Boston and Ireland. (But since I won't fly--I told my dh that when I die I want him to have me cremated and sprinkled over Ireland that way I can go "home"...) 
And the singer Jason's cuz met--he was an old folk singer I think...I just can't think of his name...
I'm trying to remember everything...LOL...

And just a heads up--sometimes my connection is not to great at home--but better during the work week...So if I'm online and then not for awhile--chances are I'm at home but can't get online...LOL...

:kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

Andie--
Hun--Look at me...I had those tests that I had--and it has taken not 1 but 2 blood tests to confirm that yes I'm pregnant...Finally saw something again on an hpt after being up all night and probably a bit of diluted pee too...

If AF doesn't show--don't stress about not getting you :bfp:--I honestly can't--but I am so I need to follow my own advice, huh? LOL....

I love you hun and my fingers are crossed that the witch doesn't ride in and visit ya'll....


----------



## brooke1993

:hugs: Hi ladies,Sorry I didnt get on much today.Just being lazy :haha: and well got some "alone" time in :blush:
Andie-It aint over until that b*tch shows her face and I have fx she dont
Steph-Your preggers :hugs: Just wanted to remind you to stop stressing I personally think the frer test are crap now I mean I had a booming line with levels @ 8 and u arent showing much and yours are much higher so Boo for the new FRER....It wasnt broken they should of never screwed with it if you ask me :growlmad:
Welcome to the new gals :hugs: hope you all get a BFP.
Ummm 
Hmmm WTF I had more to say :haha: Oh ya I am a tiny bit buzzed :wacko: I love wine :winkwink:
luv ya ladies xooxoxoxoxo


----------



## TandA08

K, third time's a charm?? I have tried several times to post today, and the first time early this morning I typed up a whole thing and it got lost when I tried to post it. So this time, I am going to post a little at a time, sorry.

Jenn, we have tons and tons of trails available to us locally here. We went on a 6 1/2mile hike on a trail neither one of us had been on before. It was great! Nice easy hike, no extreme climbing. We were out for 3 hours.


----------



## TandA08

Ashley, you're welcome to come play with the horses with me anytime. Weekends are great for me because I don't work. Just let me know when you're ready!


----------



## TandA08

Amanda, luckily I had snacks with me, and when I left work at 3:30, I stopped and got food on my way to the ranch, so I survived at least, LOL.

Steph, I totally see a line on those pics you posted on pg 183!


----------



## TandA08

K, whew, it seems my connection is working fine now. I do have a new bump pic today. I was going to wait until 12weeks to take my next one, but since it's been 2 weeks since the last one, I figured why not! So here's my 9week pic for comparison then today's 11wk pic! No weight gained since week 9. So far I've only gained 4 pounds total.

WOOOHOOOO Baby is a LIME!!!
 



Attached Files:







12-24-11 9wks 129lbs.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 2









1-7-12 11wks 129lbs.jpg
File size: 2.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## TandA08

Oh, and Brooke, I sent you a PM. :)


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya--love the bump!!! It looks a little bigger!!! To cute hun!!!! I have a "belly pic" but I'm a big girl so kind of afraid of posting it...LOL...
Wait--I think I deleted it off my dang phone...:dohh: I'll have to check and see if it is still in my email...

So I wasn't imagining things....When I looked at the tests--I would turn the first one and then the second one--thought I was seeing something on the second--but was like--nah...still nothing...Then I thought--I'll take pics--maybe something will show on the pics...And yep--I was seeing something on the pics...

I took a more recent pic of the test from this am--I have one pic with it in the case and one with it out as I was thinking--stinking evap since it was looking darker and more visible since I originally took it...Now I don't feel so 'f'ing' stupid....or crazy!:wacko:

And things are starting to make more and more sence...


Just today, I asked Jason if he noticed what I had noticed the last day or 2--I have a pooch. I mean I'm a big girl--like I already said that a 100 times through out this thread--but seriously--I was sitting in my chair at work and looked down and my belly was round and poochy--not just a heep of flab--and I was standing there in front of the dh and asked him if he noticed what I had noticed about how my clothes were fitting. His responce--NO LIE--"You mean that your showing? I noticed it earlier this week when you were laying in bed and I asked you when ya' was due." he then pushed on the upper part of my stomach under my boobs (LOL) and said "You don't feel that?"--I said "Yeah, I feel that. I'm bloated"; Jason,"No that's your uterus pushing things up. You got hard like that with Adrian right away. And its the only time your belly is firm.*Yes, I know an ass-nine statement--but he loves my flabby body:rofl:*" 

Ok, this is going to be WAY TMI....Everyone has this spot between there anus and their vagina's (or for a guy--their tally-whacker) called a perineum. My perineum is always a bluish color to purplish color--not dark but there--possible from having kids, etc...Anyhow--it was observed that today it is so dark it is nearly black in color! (And I'm not telling you how it was observed...:rofl:) Jason said "It was black in color when you were pg with Adrian"..

My boobs...Hmmm...what to say about them....Well, after doing the deed with Jason--I was laying there and asked him--do you think my boobs are still looking good *as in they haven't shrunk?*...His reply, "Yes your boobs are looking good--I like having my titties back. They aren't saggy like they were..." and then as we lay there enjoying the momment--he picks then to point out the stretchmarks that I have--one on each outer side of my boobs that runs from my armpit down the outside of my boob...

So combine this with the fact that I have periods of fatigue, nausea comes and goes, thirsty all the time, I noticed today my gums have been a bit swollen, hungry all the time--but I'm becoming very picky about what I want, and yet with all the eating I'm doing--:wacko:--I can still wear my pants and they are quite loose but in the afternoon--a bit tight--but wearable and I wear "scrub" tops to work sometimes and it never dawned on me this week that the reason they fit a bit snug at the bottom--across my stomach--has to do with pregnancy--bloat or not.... 

Can this actually be? Did this one actually stick?? Is this one actually going to stick??? When I was pg with Wesley--I was naive and didn't test until I was nearly 8 or 9 weeks pg--I had pg sx with him but nothing that said--HEY YOUR PG!...With Adrian--Jason knew before I did...I tested and showed my bff my pg test--she looked at me like I was stupid or something because it barely showed--I didn't take another. I was oblivious to the possibility that the nausea I had and everything Jason pointed out at that time was anything but pg--and I was....All this TTC and NTNP stuff--googling and such--TTC forums, etc--has made me toooo knowledgeable....:rofl:....How good it felt to be naive and the most charting I was doing was marking on a calendar when AF arrived, counting 14 days till O' time and then 14 more to the next AF...Did this my first cycle ttc with Jason and Adrian resulted...With Wesley--his dad and I bd'ed everyday day for the first month of ttc--then it got less and less as he started spending more and more time with his exwife again and we just happened to have sex one last time our time together in July before I moved out and back with my parents so we could be on a "break"...LOL...

So all in all...I wonder--if I had an inkling back when I was pg with Wes to have a blood test early on--would I have known sooner than what I did? Or is my "boys" don't want to announce their presence because they are as stubborn as their fathers? :rofl:....

WOW that was long...LOL...I better have enough connection to post it! 

Oh, did I mention about a pic??? I can't remember now...LOL....
Here it is--this is the same test from this morning BEFORE I went to bed--LOL...I guess you could say the line is showing up better since sitting....
Pretty sure I already posted this one....

The pic I took earlier this afternoon--same test as this first pic...Just out of the case....The next pic shows what it looked like before taking it out of the case.


----------



## mammytoerin

Is increased discharge an early sign of pregnancy? My partner said he noticed this last night :blush: Can't say I thought about this last time! I hope it is but don't want to get my hopes up :S It might just be a sign that my AF is on the way. I can't say I've noticed it this much before my AF, but I'm probably more aware because I'm keeping a look out for the slightest little symptom!!


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Mammy--
I wish I could say for sure hun...BUT, I know Tanya has had an increase in hers (If I remember right)...But I've actually had the opposite happen--I noticed an increase in thickness after when I "probably" O'ed--but not extremely wet like I may be before AF arrives...Now last month and September--I got BFP's and my cm was very wet--so I'm not sure hun...I think maybe it depends on your body at the time is adjusting to the hormones--since if I remember right--progesterone turns the CM off/Estrogen turns it on. Make sence? You were due for AF today--right??? And she was a no-show??? (I keep forgetting--Your a day ahead of us aren't you?--I can't remember--) 

I say if you can-test.... If AF was due Sunday--and she's a no-show--you might see something--but don't dispair if you dont!! Just follow my last 2 weeks of postings--and you'll see why...:rofl:....

By the way--how is your lil' girl? Is she feeling better today? 

I'm about to jump in the shower...I have to first or there won't be any hot water...LOL...We have sunday school and church and at 1:30-3:00 (our Pastor and his wife are having a get-together at their house and it's his birthday)...I will try to be on after I get out of the shower and get the kids ready....

Many hugs and lots of love!!!
Stephanie


----------



## mammytoerin

My AF is due a week today. This is quite unusual for me, but maybe it's just one of those things!

Our little girl is fine, thanks :) She was sick again this morning, but over the course of the day, she has been eating small snacks, and by lunch time she was starving!! So far she's held down her lunch, and is running around keeping me on my toes and laughing as usual :) Hopefully that's her over it and we don't get it next!! xx


----------



## brooke1993

mammytoerin said:


> My AF is due a week today. This is quite unusual for me, but maybe it's just one of those things!
> 
> Our little girl is fine, thanks :) She was sick again this morning, but over the course of the day, she has been eating small snacks, and by lunch time she was starving!! So far she's held down her lunch, and is running around keeping me on my toes and laughing as usual :) Hopefully that's her over it and we don't get it next!! xx

Hi there I have an increase of cm when I was preggers and am glad your lil one is feeling better I say TEST :)


----------



## brooke1993

:shrug::shrug::shrug: Whyyyyy Oh whyyyy did I drink almost the whole damn bottle of wine?:growlmad: My mouth feels like there is sand in it and my head hurts.I have laundry up the a** to catch up on and the dang dog needs a bath so I guess DH better hop to it :haha: LOL..How is everyone?Me I am pretty good.Sipping some gaterade :coffee: I dont wanna do the coffee thing just yet not that it would wake me up I drink decaf :haha:
So whats everyones plan for the day?Mine is cleaning,laundry,dinner,bed :haha:
I got to sleep in today so that was a good thing....OMG so last night outta the blue i was craving a cheeseburger grinder...:wacko::wacko: WEIRD!I mean I know I am NOT preggers anymore :wacko::wacko: who knows maybe I was just having an off night lol
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Luv ya all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
******* Tanya what a cuteeeeeeeeee bump!! I havent been that thin since the 7th grade LOL,...I got your pm and replied last night b4 wine glass #3 LMAO...


----------



## brooke1993

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/40/40244g949kexv2t.jpg

:hugs::hugs: Hope you all enjoy :haha::haha:


----------



## calebsmom06

Can you send me the real thing Brooke:) Hahahaha Jk. What a nice looking man:) Sorry about all the wine you drank hope you get rid of the 'hangover' soon. Me same thing I got up swept and mopped kitchen before I did anything and put a load of laundry in the washer, still need to do both bathrooms today but thats about it:) 
As far as the discharge, I have to wear pantyliners every day since I got preg. because otherwise my undies get really wet so maybe you should test:)
Steph- your tests look sooooo good! Are you going to test again in the morning?
Tanya- glad you enjoyed your hike, enjoy them while you can cause in a few months that 6 miles may just be to exhausting;)
Ashley&Amanda-how are you?

Sorry I never got on yesterday, I worked until 3 then I had to take my son to all these birthday parties lol, it was a busy day! We came home and laid down watching a movie and we all feel asleep in my bed before it was even over, hope everyone is having a great day:)


----------



## calebsmom06

So thought I would share, the last couple weeks my husband has been calling me his baby bump:) I think it is sooooo super cute and he is always trying to give me extra food saying your eating for 2 and I have to keep reminding him how small and little the baby is right now that I do not have to eat extra lol. Are your hubby's like that?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies since AF isn't here I guess I'm still hanging around LMAO....I suppose she'll show tomorrow and when she comes full force I'll be taking that BNB break until my FS appt. which is only a few more days away :) YAY :) I have a headache again today and sore bb's but nothing more. Figured AF would show today but I guess shes gonna show tomorrow :)


----------



## TandA08

Hey all, just checking in real quick. I just got home from going out to breakfast with an old acquaintance. 
Don't have much planned today. Just resting, I am sore from our hike yesterday.


----------



## waiting2012

Just a quick note....Working on speg and garlic bread--hopefully, I remember everything...LOL...

Brooke--I'm not much of a wine drinker--but I will take a screwdriver and a sexy man in my bed anyday...:rofl:....:winkwink:

Andie--Hun, don't count yourself out yet--maybe your positive test is waiting till the appointment in a few days--how great would that be??? :winkwink:

Tanya--Again--Love the baby bump!

Ashe--How's it going? Flow being nice?? I hope so....

Amanda--engagement party--I hope it was fantastic!!!! PICS!!!! :kiss:

Mammy--everyone is different--like I already said--I'm rather dry right now, but when doing the deed with the dh--man stuff gets SUPER WET down there....:rofl:

Miaw--How are you hun??? Did you test yet???

Jenn-- Awe....Thats so cute!!! Its so cute to hear the dh's being so supportive...Mine flip-flops...LOL....I think he is still got in the back of his head something will happen--and so do I--So I understand all that...Has your dh had any dreams that were out there? :rofl:...My dh has dreamed 2 nights in a row that while I was doped up after having my c/section that HE named the baby! 1st night--he dreamed he named the baby Clint Eastwood Verner, the second night (Last night) he named the baby Colt Walker Texas Ranger Verner...:rofl:... and then he had some dream that we adopted a black baby girl from a friend of ours....Hmmmm... on that one...LOL....

Ok battery about to go--hope I didn't miss anyone--going to our pastor's house for a party--be back later!!

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## mammytoerin

AAAhhh! I'm not sure if I'll be able to wait beyond tomorrow morning to test :S I'm going to try really hard NOT to though!! A week seems like a lifetime when you're waiting, and hoping that AF doesn't arrive so that you can test!! Last time I'd become accustomed to AF arriving, so hadn't thought about testing until I suddenly realised it was a week late :S Not so easy this time!!


----------



## calebsmom06

MMMMM Spagetti, you know I got ground beef out for dinner tonight and hadnt decided what to make yet but I think I am going to want to make Spagetti now cause that sounds soooo yummy:) No, so far he has not had any dreams at least he said if he has he does not remember. Your 5 weeks now right? Feeling bloated today Grrrr havent had that in awhile. Hmmmm on the adopting the black baby dream, I wonder where that came from, maybe in your future you will adopt a baby from someone you know or another country????


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh, and I have felt these little flicks on my lower left side the last few days and I wonder if its the baby or if it is gas. It feels like when you put your finger and thumb together and then just flick it on your other hand but not super hard, like that lol....let me guess you are all trying it hehehe, I wonder if it could be the baby already????


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, I have been having those same sensations for the past week or so. I've wondered the same thing!

Spaghetti sounds sooooo good. But I just put some chicken and other stuff into the slow cooker... not sure what I'm gonna do with it once its done, but we'll see.... I put tomatoes and an onion in with it and a bunch of seasonings, I could cook some pasta and have a chicken spaghetti... LOL

I'm feeling rather blah today. I'm tired, I think from yesterday, and then not sleeping well last night. And then breakfast this morning was not anything great. I'm really not friends with this girl anymore, but once a year she contacts me and wants to get together. So, I agreed to breakfast today, best part about it was that she paid! Wasn't expecting that. But she kept saying that she is "trying to clean up things from her past so she can make herself feel better" so it was obvious that it all was still only about her.... Nothing new there. I finally opened up and told her a few things that I should have told her 7 or 8 years ago. It was good to finally vocalize that to her. But I know that nothing will come of it. It's not something I think of on a regular basis, only when she contacts me wanting to meet up. It's like she reopens that wound. And now I'm just in a blah mood from it all. Gonna see if I can pull myself out it.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Maybe.......I just wish she'd come on so I could TRY TRY again lol......I can't wait to see what happens.............My gums bled really bad when I brushed my teeth today so hmm....that was a sign with both boys eeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkk.........tested again and BFN lmao why do I do that to myself? GRRR haha


----------



## TandA08

Andi, if AF isn't due for a week yet, maybe it's still early for the HPT to pick up the HCG. Don't give up until she arrives!


----------



## calebsmom06

Mmmm Tanya, you could cut up some carrots and celery and add it then make some dumplings and have chicken n dumplings:) Yum Yum:)
As far as your 'aquaintance', so sorry to hear about that, that would be an akward situation. Why does she continue to contact you if she knows you have a problem with her or does she not know?? I knew someone who thought everything was about them, I disliked being around them. Its very hard to socialize with people like that but hopefully she snaps out of it as she is getting older now and is no longer a child.
Sorry your sore from the trail but you were probally expecting to be a little bit huh.
Well I am going to go start dinner. TTYL


----------



## mammytoerin

I'm sorry ... I've just realised I haven't told everyone my name!! It's Laura :) xx


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...Jenn--Yes, I tried that finger thing....LOL...I would say what ya'll are feeling is the baby wiggling around or some of the muscle fibers that make up the uterus--stretching but going to go with the wiggling lil baby....I had that when I was pg with Wesley early on--Especially when I wore certain pants or shorts--like the way they sat across my uterus area--pressed down in that area a bit and I could feel something in that general area....

We had a great time at the Pastor's....But glad to be home--as I sooo need a nap! I stayed up until 11pm--woke a F'ing 3:00am to pee--my back hurt so bad that I COULD NOT MOVE! Then I barely made it to the bathroom--UGH...Back to bed and then up again at 7am--alarm was set for 7:40....UGH....My back doesn't hurt once I get moving around--but geesh...I knew my back was going to be an issue when I did get pg--but I did not realize it would be this bad and so early too... With Adrian--I was about 5 or 6 months when I had some issues with my hips and walking--I remember going to the zoo and having to stop and sit down a lot because my hips hurt so bad...My left hip is the only one bothering me but when I sat up in bed at 3am--I went to stand up and couldn't get up--and when i got up--I couldn't get my leg to move...It was aweful...My 2 slipped discs press on the nerves down my left side...I guess between my age and the injuries I have had in the past--things are going to be a little more painful and irritating...

And ya' know after I posted how my cm is dry right now...Well--its quite moist...So Mammy--as far as that goes--I just don't know....LOL....

And yes...my speghetti was WONDERFULLY GOOD...I used ground turkey, Lg can of crushed tomatoes, diced onion, can of speg sauce, garlic salt, garlic powder, and some other italian seasonings (basil, parsley)--I know how to make an awesome speg. sauce but I didn't have all that I needed to make it. I wish I had some mushrooms but didn't....

And yes...OVER 5 weeks now...Wish I could be a little more happy with that...I have to finish my paperwork for my insurance--so by the time I go through all that process--I'll be at the stage that most docs will see ya--around here the few ob/gyns I called said 8 weeks was the earliest they would see me for the first appointment--and they all said that is because if something is going to happen it will in the first 8 weeks and there won't be anything they can do about it...Sad, and makes me wish I had a dr right now that I went to regularly--but I can't control everything...I'm taking my vitamins, and baby aspirin--so I'm doing what they would advise early on anyways...

SO.....Tanya--you could easily make chicken speg out of your chicken...If it's cooking with tomatoes and onions--throw in some diced chilis; and use some velveeta cheese...As far as seasonings--a little garlic powder, and some 'chicken seasoning'...mmmmm......


----------



## waiting2012

Well, HELLO Laura!!! Now I don't have to call you Mammy....LOL....

Luv,Steph


----------



## waiting2012

Oh and the dream....
Man, I'm not sure about the whole adopting a black baby thing--not a big deal or anything but knowing the dh's backwoods family:rofl:...That was the last thing I thought I'd hear my dh say he dreamt about...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

TandA08 said:


> Andi, if AF isn't due for a week yet, maybe it's still early for the HPT to pick up the HCG. Don't give up until she arrives!

AF was technically due yesterday or today....and no sign! She is OVERDUE!! LOL

The 10 days is my fertility specialist appt. :)


----------



## TandA08

Oh sorry Andi, I rushed through a couple pages back earlier, I thought I remembered you saying it wasn't due for a week, I'm lost :rofl: Even still, the tests claim that sometimes they can't detect the HCG levels until you're a week late. Still crossing my fingers for you until AF arrives!!!

Thanks Jenn for the suggestions, but I wouldn't have a clue how to make dumplings! LMAO And yes, I pretty much excpected I'd be a little sore today.

Here's what I threw in with the chicken: 2 chicken breasts, 1 white sweet onion, 1 can diced ortega green chilis, 1 can diced tomatoes, 1 can tomato paste, 1 packet of italian seasonings, and a little splash of apple cider vinegar. It's the apple cider vinegar that has me a little nervous about the outcome, LOL. But, since it's been cooking for 3 hours, it's smelling pretty good! 

As I sit here typing, our pup, Charlie is laying on the back of the couch being ultimately cute. Can't resist sharing the cuteness with you!
 



Attached Files:







Charlie 1-7-11.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TandA08

Well, I gotta run to the ranch to feed. Catch ya ladies later!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:dohh:What a cute lil doggie!!!! Here is my FRER and CB today ....
 



Attached Files:







stupidtest2edit.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 7









stupidtest.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TandA08

Andi! In the first pic of your FRER I totally see a faint line, even without enlarging the pic!! I don't trust blue dye tests.


----------



## TandA08

Oh and Jenn, I forgot to answer you. Yes, this girl is completely aware of what she had done to me in the past. But I think it was needed (for both of us) for me to say it outloud. I think she might finally have a clue to how I feel about any chance of us being friends again now. Basically IF she calls wanting to meet up again, I will finally be able to simply say no thank you.

Well, dinner is calling my name for attention. I added a can of cheddar soup (closest thing I had to velveeta). And a spoon of sugar (to tone down the apple cider vinegar). The chicken is completely shredded, and yummy smelling. Pasta is cooking, and I am making garlic bread with parmesan cheese! Just a few minutes till it's done!

See ya ladies in the morning!

Night all!
:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

MMMM let me know how it is, I may be going through threads later this week to copy your recipe:) Oh and if you ever want to make dumplings I buy bisquick and the recipe is on their box, super easy. 
Andrea- the line on your first test is there, it is faint but it is definetly there. And you not due for a week right! You should hopefully see that line darken every couple of days or even faintly every day! Yeah so excited


----------



## waiting2012

Hello Ladies....

Sorry haven't been on the last few hours....Layed down and fell asleep--still tired as all get out but I had to go pee which is what woke me up...

Andi--I def see something on your FRE too!!! I can't remember if it was you or Ashe that posted pics of previous ones--but I see on a line on that one!!! I need to go back and look at your CB one--But I could swear in the pic there is something! Told you so!!! Look at all the crap I've been dealing with! So there is HOPE!!! FX'ed when you have your appt--you get a blazing :bfp:!!!!

Tanya--another easy way to make dumplings is buy canned bisquit dough--you cut the bisquits into 4's--don't cook them first--drop the raw bisquit pieces into you boiling chicken broth and cook till they are done--add your already cooked and cut up chicken! To make it creamy--add some cream of chicken--salt and pepper to taste! Easy as pie!!
And I'm sorry too you have to put with such BS from your aquaintance...I've known some people like that...They can be very draining on the spirit...Hugs hun!

Jenn--how are you doing? Did you get your speghetti made too?

Jason is going to get the stuff to make our leftovers into a lasagna--using the speg...mmmmm....

checked cp again--lol--not like I went digging in there--:rofl:....Its a bit higher--soft on the outside and now I know what they mean about that velvety feeling to the outside--wet--but creamy...Hope that helps, Laura...

Hard to believe but I'll be 6 weeks in a few days...I hope everything continues go rather smoothly--I think though that having another boy--ehh...Not having a whole lot in the way of m/s--I had it earlier in the week--but seems nadda now..This is how it was with Adrian--started off early and didn't last long...

Have any of you ladies done the ring/needle test? Someone posted about it here and you can look it up online too...I was just wondering if it was accurate for anyone else...Mine came up with B,G,B (did this 3 times--all three times same result); with Jason--G,G,B-did his 3x and got the same result each time... It did show my pg losses--but not when I did it to Jason--I guess that is because it wasn't him whose body actually experienced the losses...Something about the magnetic field or something..Who knows...


----------



## calebsmom06

Hmmmm I havent ever tried the needle and thread trick, I have heard of it but I have not ever done it. Might try it here soon:)
Yes I made the spagetti it was delicious! I cooked ground beef added a can of rotel garlic salt pepper and a little taco seasoning then the actual spagetti sauce, had cheese texas toast in the freezer so made that and then cut up lettuce and tomato for a simple salad. It was soooooo good! Thank you for the craving cause my baby is completly satisfied tonight:)


----------



## waiting2012

my "thanks"= your welcome...:winkwink:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks ladies.....AF is late already ladies LOL.....everyone thinks I have another week NO its overdue already!!


----------



## calebsmom06

I saw 2 people on a thread today who's chinese gender predictor was correct:) One was predicted a girl and one a boy and it was right:) I dont rely on these and do not want to get my hopes up but wishful thinking that mine is right to:)


----------



## waiting2012

Sounds soo good too!!! Jenn! 

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, something farted and its a "barfer".....:rofl:....Jason was like it was one of these dogs that you fed chili too...:rofl:....I like how he blames it on the dogs...LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Andie--I knew you were due today...LOL....

I think the confusion came with Laura's post right before or after yours--she's still got a week i believe....LOL...

:wahoo: officially late!!!


----------



## waiting2012

BTW, Andie...how ya' feeling doll? 

I never realized that there were so many pg sx that we don't recognize as pg sx....LOL...We should be very close in due dates too! I'm getting super excited for you!!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Ewwww I hate when my hubby does that, sometimes we will be laying in bed and he just lets it out. Im like really come on.


----------



## brooke1993

Wanted to check in and say hello i am alil down in the dumps tonight,I guess I cant expect it to never get to me xoxo


----------



## Affyash

I'm in the dumps too Brooke! Love you guys I'll post proper tomorrow!


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> I'm in the dumps too Brooke! Love you guys I'll post proper tomorrow!

:hugs::hugs: I hope you feel better sweetie,I think the drinking last night just made me more depressed today and I didnt get what I wanted to get done today,And well I look and see sp many nice dark lines and ask myself is it ok to be mad?:cry::cry::cry: NOT @ the ladies just @ the fact that my baby didnt get to grow into my arms :cry::cry::cry: I guess maybe I am not as much over things as I thought I was,This 2 shall pass.
Tomarrow is another day,I dont usually drink let alone wine :nope: GROSS if you ask me I am more of a fruity drink gal but its done and over with.I got drunk and had unprotected sex with DH :haha: Gosh I am a hoe :haha:
I had to crack a joke I just feel so mentally and physically DRAINED.Sweet dreams xoxoxoox


----------



## brooke1993

I also want to add that I am confused :( :(
I dont know when I m/c meaning I have no clue when the baby stopped growing even tho I only knew for alil over a week I was pregnant it still hurts me,I feel so stupid asking but I have been raised if you dont ask you wont know and there is no such thing as a stupid question,I dont know if I believe all that but here goes,So when I wipe and only when I wipe there is slight pink wet blood.Its very light so my ? is if I am NOT using opk and not temp this month is it @ all possible to get BFP even if I continue to have this light blood?I just am curious and also is it stupid to think ok so my m/c is when I started to bleed or when my level dropped?I just am kinda feeling crazy to be honest with you
My legs hurt today and I feel out of sorts and not myself and I am quite sure a few glasses ok ok maybe a bottle of wine would put me in this state.
Maybe I didnt grieve?
Did I go through this or around it?
I am not to proud to say I am in counseling have been for sometime now and cant WAIT to go next week :(
I am sorry I have really really tryed to stay strong,And pray to the good lord above that tomarrow is a better day for me and any of you who may be feeling down and out.
I just look @ my daughter and say WOW how would I feel if I ever lost her and NOW I am finding myself worrying more and more about her to the point I made my sis feel bad as I called 4 times the other night when she had her.
I wasnt thinking she wasnt being taken care of otherwise she wouldnt had been there I was just....I dont know what I was but I know this much this m/c has got me down more then I realized.If I go mia ladies know this I will be back.
I just need sometime to sort through this sh*t...
Like I said I dont think I WENT through it I kinda went around it and just was saying ok its terrible but could of been worse when really that was MY BABY AND ITS GONE FOREVER :(


----------



## AmandaBaby

I've missed so much!!! Sorry if I forget anything...

Stephanie, hows your symptoms going? And when are you getting another blood test? Our engagement party is this coming weekend so i'll be sure to post pictures for you all!!

Tanya and Jenn, how are you both going? 11 weeks right? WOW!! It seems to be going so fast. Any more weird cravings, etc? 

Ashley, hows AF going for you? I hope its treating you nicely!!!Lets hope this will be our last one for another 9-10 months!!

Andrea, I hope AF has still stayed away and you get a lovely BFP soon!!

Laura, when are you testing? I can't wait! haha :)

Brooke, my heart is literally breaking for you :( I know i've said it already but i'm so sorry your having to go through this. I admire your going to counselling, I think it's a really strong thing to do. After nearly 5 months I'm still struggling with my MC. When i'm kept busy it's easier to cope but as soon as I get home from work it's like I slip back into the sadness. I've said it plenty of times already but my MC was very traumatic for me and like nothing i'd ever experienced. Words will never be enough to explain how that day was for me, it's so etched in my memory that I don't think i'll ever forget exactly how I felt. It was invasive and tormenting :( 
Sorry, i've drifted into my own little story there... I wish I could take this pain away from you. Please don't feel embarrassed about going to counselling though, it's a very courageous thing to do, I think! Don't ever forget that we're always here to talk!

As for me, when I went to the bathroom today I had brown tinged CM :S Could it be left over from that "rough" sex the other night? The spotting I had straight after it wasn't actually blood it was just pink.red tinged CM so I don't know, i'm confused. 11 DPO today and this this week would just hurry up so I can ovulate!! >.<


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Still no sign of AF but I feel crampy....so its probably only a matter of time!


----------



## TandA08

Brooke, sweetie, I am so sorry that you are having a rough time right now. Hang in there, we are all here for you! And don't feel bad that you were strong at first and just now starting to grieve. With my MC in Sept, I was completely fine with it, sad, but I accepted it for what it was, something wasn't right and it was my body's natural way of taking care of it. But then, a month later when AF arrived, I was devastated. Reality of my loss finally set in. So I think it's perfectly natural for it to not hit you right away.


----------



## TandA08

Dinner was alright, but I would definitely recommend leaving the apple cider vinegar out. I've made that recipe before without it and it's delicious, I don't know what made me think to add it this time. It just added an out of place tangy flavor. But my garlic bread I made was AWESOME!!


----------



## waiting2012

Jason has the car so I get to sit inside where it's warm and not rainy...

He's supposed to be back by lunch as I'm supposed to go at 1 for more bloodwork...

Andie--cramping is normal--I wouldn't stress until the fat lady shows--and don't think she will...

Amanda--did I read right--your 11 dpo? Possible that cm that was tinged is IB??? Anything is possible hun....I got a bit confused by your post when you said 11 dpo but waiting to O'...Hmmmm...

Brooke--Its normal to feel the way your feeling...Hun, if I could be there with you--I would give a huge hug right now! I'm sorry you are going through this and as far as calling the sister 4x--just let her know what you told us--that right now you are worried about your sweet girl--not that she is in harms way but that being away from her is weighing heavy on your mind and heart. As far as when your m/c started--well--being so early--it was probably a problem with implantation--in otherwords--it started to implant but something didn't happen during the "connection" like it should have...Next time will be different hun, I'm sure. And your not a Hoe--for having drunk sex with the dh--that's the best kind...:winkwink:

Ashe--hope everything is going alright for ya sweetie!

Laura--Any sx? Still keeping my fx'ed for you!!!

Miaw--Haven't heard from you in a bit...Hope all is going good for you too!

Tanya and Jenn--Wowzer! In another week--you'll be at the end of the 1st trimester!

As for me--A little crampy last night but not much...Jason found 2 more new stretch marks--nice of him! Had terrible heartburn at 4 am and up to pee again...Peed and chewed some tums..LOL...Feeling a bit tired and dizzy--and drinking my OJ--which sounded better than it actually tastes. I would much rather be snuggled in my warm bed right now...I've been checking my temps in the am and it was 98.2--so that is good for me I guess...It's been staying around the 97.4-98.4 range and since the weekend--it was 98.0 saturday and sunday so this am's temp I guess is good...Boobs are little sore again, around the armpit area and my cm has gotten a bit wet feeling and cervix is starting to soften and be a bit midway...Still closed too...From what I read thats about right for 6 weeks...Approaching the 6 wk mark...Man...I'm still praying I can make it to where Jenn and Tanya are!

Got to get my kids now--be back at lunch time...

HUGE HUGS LADIES!!!
Luv, Stephanie:kiss:


----------



## calebsmom06

Ugh I am at work and I am sooooo sleepy! I could not sleep last night at all! And I'm at work feeling really nauseated not a good mixture. Wish I could crawl back in bed and sleep the day away.


----------



## TandA08

Steph I am so excited for you. I have a great feeling about this one! 

Jenn, so sorry the nausea has found it's way to you. I've been pretty much done with the nausea. I get it every once in a while but not nearly as frequently as I was getting it. Hope it doesn't treat you too bad. And hopefully it will be gone in another week for us both! I can't believe how fast it's gone by.


----------



## calebsmom06

I know! Its gone by sooooo fast! I hadn't eaten breakfast yet but I had taken my vitamins this morning with orange juice and I think the not eating did it, so I have been sitting here with breakfast in front of me and I take 1 bite every few minutes but just can't bring myself to eat. Hoping this is just a one time thing from not eating. Sorry you had to go through this for all these weeks cause it is horrible!


----------



## brooke1993

*Hello ladies,
https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/731/731542d4tmd0l0hl.gif

I wanted to say ty for reaching out to me.I am feeling alittle better today.I got alot of sleep last night and woke up this am and finished my to do list,But is it ever done.
I am blessed to have you ladies who care so much  It is a good feeling to come on here and see that even when you all have your own things going on you still took the time to show me that I was worth responding to,I see "some" who dont say anything to others on there threads and feel its selfish when they just worry about themselves  But I am ok I really am and will continue my counseling and continue building a friendship with most of you wonderful ladies  
Steph-I feel 100% that everything will be fine with your sticky bean xoxoxo
Ashley-How are you feeling today? 
Jenn-I hope you start to feel better soon,I had to eat very little at once with DD..Hugs and hope that nausea passes xoxo
Amanda-I am so sorry that you also went through hell,I didnt know and if you ever want to share I am here to listen.I am going to back track on some pages to see if I can find out what happened with you as I dont want you to have to talk about it if you dont want to
Thanks again ladies for your loving support xoxooxxo your awesome xoxoxoxo
https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1934/1934435t0ep034wgr.gif*


----------



## calebsmom06

Brooke-so glad you are feeling better this morning. I've just been sitting in the breakroom at work lol not feeling up to going out to sell when I feel like I could puke on someone lol. You will never forget your little one and some days will be harder than others and we will always be here through your happy times and sad times. It is good that you have a consuler, sometimes they can help a lot emotionally.


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, small meals often is definitely the way to go! Yeah battling the constant nausea sucked, but hopefully you will be lucky and just have it this once. I'm glad that mine has subsided for the most part. But I know when it's time to eat again because I feel will feel the nausea start to come back.

Brooke, so glad to hear that you are doing better today. Hope each day gets easier for you! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

............and shes here! :witch:


----------



## Affyash

Hello pretty ladies!
Brooke, hun, I'm so sorry I didn't stay on longer last night to be here for you! I'm so sorry for everything you're going through. I promise you that we can all relate to your feelings of loss and we'll all be here for you when you need to cry, rant or laugh hysterically! It is super healthy and good that you're going to counseling. I've been in and out of counseling for various things pretty much my whole life! Stuff with my family when I was younger, stuff with anxiety and depression in my 20's, then stuff with my hubby just a couple years ago. I haven't had one in awhile, and I could probably use the therapy too! Hang in there, find the joy in the things and people around you, and when you are down, you can come to us! Love you!

Jenn - I so hope the nausea subsides but on a more positive note, maybe it's cause you're carrying a girl!!! FX for you!! Hope you have a nice easy day at work.

Tanya - you too! Is your temp still around helping you with the heavy lifting? Have a great day!

Amanda - yeah, are you CD 11 or 11 DPO? You're so much further than I am, I'm sorta envious! LOL! I hope things with the party planning are going smoothly for you. Take pics and let us know how it all goes! Oh and good luck with the stress-free and fun BDing! I have a feeling it's going to work for you!

Andie - hope that evil AF hasn't showed for you still!! FX this really IS your month and your bean is just the stealthy kind that Steph's is!

Steph - so you're getting more bloods today, when oh when do we get to hear the results?? FX for you hun! The mere fact that you haven't had any spotting or AF precursors just proves that you are IN FACT PREGNANT! So happy for you, especially since I remember all your posts last month! You were just about ready to give up and then blamo! That's just awesome. Hope you feel ok!

Laura and Miaw hope all is well with you ladies too! FX this is your month!

I'm hanging in there, I was a little down yesterday cause Q's still a bit sick and I didn't get a bean this month. I guess I'm CD 4 today so at least here's to a new month! Not going to do any supplements this month, just prenatals, preseed and baby aspirin after O. I might not even do OPKs, I just can't afford to spend $$ on unnecessary stuff. I've been on time with my period iPhone app for like 3 or 4 months, so I'm just going to cross my fingers that this month is the same! That's all for now, love you guys!


----------



## Affyash

Aw, dammit Andie!!! Boo hiss grrrr! Well, at least we're pretty much starting out again at the same time! Here's to happy baby making for this new cycle!


----------



## waiting2012

Thank You Brooke!!! WE <3 U 2 PIECES!!

I get where your coming from to about other threads--its like they expect feedback but don't want to acknowledge what others are going through too...I remember so long ago when I began this thread--"awe, no one is going to jump on here with me and if they do--none of them will stick it out..." Damn was I wrong!! :rofl:!!! And what started as a group of 4 is now a group of 8!! And what is even better is are 2 "Veterans" haven't split town yet! :winkwink: Even IF things don't work out on my end--where else am I go to find the support and friendship I've found here? Not only that--the dh is like which friend are you talking to now?--which is better for him because I don't have to go did you notice that my left nipple sticks out more than right--or--is my cm extra creamy today compared to yesterday....:blush::rofl:...Who would I have to complain to, to cry to, to share my joy with? My bff's all live between 2 hrs and 10 hrs away--we don't talk to much on the phone and occasionally email. We have known each other since high school but its hard to go to them, call them or even email them--because they wouldn't get it right now. One has daughter 17 yrs. old, one has 2 daughters 14yrs and 9 yrs old, one has 3 daughters ages 9 yrs-16 yrs old..They are done with having or wanting anymore kids...In their minds-I should be done too--and maybe they are right..LOL...My daughter just turned 11 y/o, my stepdaughter will be 13 next monday, and my son will be 17 in April (and a senior next year!) So talk about crazy!! I'm literally ready and willing to start all over again--but I can't keep going with the heartache of loss after loss.. I went through the periods of anger, defeat, sadness, guilt..you name it--I went through it. The first 2 m/c's I have had with Jason--he was supportive, calm, assuring, wonderful; then after that--it became "why you crying, it wasn't a baby afterall" I guess for me--his comment made me realize that what I had lost--never was to begin with--BUT it was MINE! You can't question why it happened at this point in time or that--you just have to know that is was YOURS, and that is something no one can take from you even though most people don't know what that is like and most may never know what it is like. 

Ya know, that Duggar woman with like 19 kids--she was pg with #20 and miscarried sometime between November and December I think it was--now a year or two ago--if I had that she was pg with #20--I would have been like "GEESH, GIVE ME A BREAK; GOD! WHY HER-ALL THE TIME?"; but this time around when I heard it--I was envious-but I wasn't about to question God on it and when I heard she had miscarried--I did wonder if this was going to be her "wake-up" call that her family was big enough by many American standards unless trying for a Guinesse World Record--But who I am to say...I just know if it was me--I'd say--Ok...enough is enough--I mean her last was a premature birth due to complications...Where am I going with all that? Well, I have been pregnant in all 10 times (that is counting this one) I had Wesley in 95; a termination in 97 *yes--I did as it was necessary--and I don't wish that on anyone at any point in their life--nor do I want to be judged for it as God has already judged me and my forgiveness from the Lord has been granted--be it in my heart I know this*; 98-miscarriage 3-4 weeks; 2000-had Adrian; 2003-miscarriage; 2010-miscarriage; 2011 3 miscarriages (June/Septemember/November) and now pregnant yet again. So yeah, I know how everyone feels on here...From my earliest loss to my latest loss...It is the most difficult thing to go through and each time I felt something different. But most of all, the thing I took from it is--I have to be strong for those that need me most...BUT I also realize if this time around is not a positive one--than I am done--God obviously wants something else from me and I am ok with that. So Brooke--don't ever feel guilty for anything you feel right now..Whether it be "hovering" over your daughter to asking "WHY?"--all that is normal. It is part of the grieving process. It is something you will never forget and NO ONE should expect you to. Time does NOT heal ALL wounds, but it does slap a pretty band-aide on them and every once in a while, even I have to try not to peek underneath it because it just makes the wound bigger and harder to cover up. 
Well, now that I got that out there...Jenn--you and me sista'....The nausea is B' and mine isn't really nausea--as more of this rollercoaster effect--my stomach isn't sure if it's upset or not and eating has helped a bit, but not as much as I hoped for, and the OJ I drank--big no-no as I think the acid from it did not play well my stomach...
And I'm praying it snows 20 inches and they close school tomorrow! Ok that is so a dream--its not funny! We are supposed to have a chance of snow--but slim and none--it's 37 degrees and raining right now--it didn't get near as warm as they said YET and there is a winter storm brewing to the west in the panhandle area--I hope it makes over us--I so just want to stay in bed tomorrow!!!!
I'm going to run to the potty...I'll be back in a few....

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Andie...Awe SHIT....I told that cow to stay away!!!

I'm sorry sweetie!!! Heres to making a "Pumpkin" though!!! FX'ed for you and Ashe!!! October is a beautiful month to have a baby!!!

I love my October Pumpkin!!! She's a pain in the butt--but I love her all the same!
Hugs Hun!!!
Luv Steph


----------



## TandA08

Aw Dammit Andi! I'm sorry the witch got you! On to next month! :dust:


----------



## waiting2012

running to pee again--I think I was supposed to do that a minute ago...LOL...Be back...


----------



## mammytoerin

Brooke - I'm thinking about you, and I hope things get easier for you xx

Ooh nausea ... I didn't get that when I was expecting our daughter, but I was plagued with heartburn!! I hope to avoid both of those whenever we get pregnant again :S

Andrea, I'm sorry to hear that your AF has arrived :( All the best for your next cycle xx

No, I haven't tested yet. It's really hard not to, but I KNOW my period isn't due until Sunday, so I'm going to try my hardest to MAKE myself wait until Saturday at the very least!! I am so busy my days fly by, so hopefully this week won't drag, and AF won't arrive!!

xxxx


----------



## waiting2012

I don't know how you do it!! :rofl:...I was beyond a POAS-A-HOLIC this last month...I guess that's what I get for being so obsessive with my pee...:rofl:...I pray that you get your :bfp: hun!!!

I too hope this week flies by as I'm ready to be able to stay in my warm comfy bed instead of coming to work...LOL....


----------



## waiting2012

Well, I got to my appt late...LOL... I was on here and didn't watch the time...LOL....My boss ended up running me up there and THANK GOD--they didn't have but one person in there waiting--and since I was for the lab--I didn't have to wait...So back...And it so nice to have a connection to--here at work that I don't have to worry about...LOL...I didn't tell my boss what I was needing to go up there for--and she didn't ask...THANK JESUS for that one--she's a great lady and all but man--she'll tell you EVERYTHING you need to do for this and that....LOL


----------



## TandA08

Steph, so when will we have results from today's labwork???? I'm excited to see your numbers way up. I have my next appt on this Thursday! I can't wait and get news on how my baby is doing!


----------



## Affyash

I'm so fuming mad right now! My work is making me change the already agreed upon schedule of coming in late Mondays so that I can pick up my babysitter at the bus stop because "it isn't fair to the team". I swear I just want to quit and not work at all! I already pay $720 in babysitting per month and now I'm losing the one weekday I have to cuddle with Q in the morning. I don't make enough to keep making these concessions for a shitty job! I want to put my family first, but would quitting make it even worse on my family financially? 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!

Don't mess with a lady on her period! I'm ready to go postal...


----------



## Affyash

I'm so fuming mad right now! My work is making me change the already agreed upon schedule of coming in late Mondays so that I can pick up my babysitter at the bus stop because "it isn't fair to the team". I swear I just want to quit and not work at all! I already pay $720 in babysitting per month and now I'm losing the one weekday I have to cuddle with Q in the morning. I don't make enough to keep making these concessions for a shitty job! I want to put my family first, but would quitting make it even worse on my family financially? 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!

Don't mess with a lady on her period! I'm ready to go postal...


----------



## calebsmom06

So sorry ashley! That is a large chunk of money for babysitting each month! Why so much if u don't mind me asking. I had my son in a hoome daycare that was great and she taught them prek material while there and it was just a little more than a regular daycare. I paid 100 a week of course that was before school started and he was able to attend school each day. Why does your job change already agreed on schedules? Souunds like my job lol! 
Steph- when do u get the results of your tests? Soon I hope! Will it take 2-3 days like before? If so you should be expecting the results wed or thurs right?
I'm back at work, enjoyed leftover spagetti for my lunch:) nausea went away shortly after posting about it thank god. I think I need to make sure my stomachs not empty when I take my vitamins. 
Well how is everyone doing?


----------



## TandA08

Oh Ash that is just shitty!!! I am so sorry! Employers can be such jerks, to put it mildly!

Jenn, I'm glad you nipped your nausea in the bud! My prenatals say to take on an empty stomach unless they cause an upset stomach, then to take with food. Why can't they just say "take with food". I haven't even risked it, and I take them after dinner each night.


----------



## Affyash

Thanks girls. Sorry for not responding to each of you, I will do that tonight. My babysitter's kind of a long story but she's the only one that I've found with flexibility. My MIL is a school teacher and wants to have Q during the breaks she has. Plus my mom comes to visit from Arizona once a month or so and wants Q then. If I had regular day care, I'd have to pay for the days that he's not there. With my current situation, I don't. But I do end up paying more up front to have this flexibility. All in all, if I were to calculate it over a year, I think we're still saving $$ than if I were to put him in regular day care. 

I just hate my job and the fact that I have to work. I am paying for someone else to raise my kid - which has always been my worst nightmare. I mean I make enough to be bringing home some money, but it still doesn't feel like enough to justify not being with my son...especially when my work continues to beat me down and push me further into a corner.

Sigh. Thank you for letting me vent. I'll be back on proper later! Love!


----------



## Affyash

Ha! I was so pissed I accidentally posted twice! Oh and on another funny note, have you seen the "tags" this thread is associated with? babiestobe lots, baby, dust, turkey...hahahahahha! Sounds dirt!


----------



## Affyash

DIRTY! Duh!


----------



## waiting2012

First off--Yeppers...results should be in by wednesday afternoon...:happydance: Jason said if the results are good--he doesn't see why I should I pay to have them do more--he wants me to wait until I get the ok about my insurance--which shouldn't be hard because I am the only one working...I don't mind that one bit--It will be nice to just "relax" or try to anyways...

I have soooo tired today...It was all I do to go to the grocery store when Jason picked me up from work...There were some things we didn't get and he went to go and get them...I threw some pizzas in the oven and told him we'd do the speghetti/lasagna thing tomorrow night...Did ya'll go through this extreme exhaustion and I just forgot ya'll mentioning it? I seriously don't remember being this tired with any of m/c's and I def don't remember being this exhausted with Adrian or Wesley...

And Ashley--I feel for you sweetie! I know exactly where your coming from! Its so lovely when your employer "jacks" with a good thing...I got told today that my 3 kiddos that are turning 3 over the next 3 months--WILL NOT BE MOVING UP!! Apparently, the 3/4's teacher has 16 on her roll...GIMME A BREAK! Half of those kids on her roll are Drop-ins! I say nix the drop-ins and let my 3 that are ready to move up--move up! I know my boss told Brody's momma today that either she can be ok with Brody staying in my class or find another daycare...She's actually happy about because back when I did the daycare thing 4 years ago--I had her oldest in my room--I potty trained him--now he's 7 going on 8....Makes me feel so old--lol...But anyways--I guess after I left the first time--Brody's brother got really out of control in the other teacher's class and they ended up kicking him out..Well, seeing how Brody won't be moving up when he turns 3 next week--his mom and dad are tickled...Now Ethan's mom on the other hand...I don't know...His sister is in the other class and will be in Kindergarten this fall--Ethan turns 3 on the 6th of February and his mom tells him every morning that he'll be moving up to sister's class soon...Well, we will see on that one...What fustrates me the most--is my boss won't hire another teacher to help with the 3/4's class so she can have the kids that need to move up...I did tell my boss that the "co boss" and baby room lead teacher has already said that she is looking forward to moving up some of her "walkers" to my room when my kids turn 3--looks like that won't be happening...LOL....And I know exactly what you mean about the charge for daycare--You pay whether they are there or not; whether they open or not--Sucks, and I don't agree with it, but drop in rates are even higher if you wanted to pay by the day...


----------



## waiting2012

I've been so tired, I forgot the word "been" in that post...LOL


----------



## waiting2012

I see what you mean too Ashe about the "tags"....LOL....I seen one time where it said "Turkey Baster"....LOL


----------



## calebsmom06

Hahaha turkey baster lmao! Steph, yes I was always tired in the beginning, not as much so anymore, now it seems to come in phases. I am happy to be at home and plan to go to bed here very soon cause today was one of those tired days but I am pretty sure it is due to the lack of sleep from last night. I was craving a red bull today but kept myself from it, dont need to make myself a super hyper baby. Before I got preg I would drink a monster energy frink called Rehab a few times a week, it tastes like lemon tea but as soon as I ovulated I stopped drinking them because I did not want anything hindering or effecting the baby:) It is surprisingly easy to do things when it is for a good reason.
Hope everything gets better for you Ashley.
Wont take my vitamins again until tomorrow night, I am going to do like Tanya and take them before bed. 
Well hope everyone is doing well, my son is asking me to play a game of uno with him and then it is off to bed:) Nighty night:)


----------



## waiting2012

Have fun playing Uno with your guy! I too am about to hit the hay...I sent Jason to Walmart...LOL...*He went to Brookshires because they were having a buy 1 get 1 for a penny sale* I wanted some peanut butter m&m's....I'm not really want anything sweet but then again, I do...I like my vitamins--They are some I got at Walmart and they were reasonable to. So far they don't make sick--or at least I don't think they do...I've got to get some more of the DHA supplement and I'm about out of my baby aspirin...But I've got enough until friday at least... Have fun! and I'll catch up with you tomorrow....Have a good night!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm okay...just have been laying around in pain all day....I pray this doctor will hopefully do some surgery on me ASAP to keep this pain away next cycle and the cycle after and after :( I just am tired of hurting and they said the only way to stop the endo from hurting me was to give me BC pills on base...instead of fixing a problem they put a bandaid on it!


----------



## Affyash

First off I just want to tell each and every one of you how truly blessed I am to have you as my friends. We may not ever meet in person (tanya and i will soon) but I feel as though you are my extended family that we just don't see! I'm closer to you guys than a lot of people in my life because I'm able to say things I never could with my family and friends! So THANK YOU!

Andie sweetheart I am so sorry! I didn't remember reading you have endo. Your doc can def do something to help even if it is surgery. Fx at your appt (next week right? I hope I have that right) you can get some answers, relief from pain and a gameplan moving forward. Much love and hugs!

Steph so sorry about the fatigue! Yes I got it big time w Quinn it was awful! But it does subside and you'll feel better. Cannot wait for the numbers wed. I know you're probably nervous as hell but we'll be here for you either way. I'm really optimistic for you given all of your symptoms and details. I am so excited for you and you are so deserving!

Amanda thinking of you and your party! It's going to be so much fun! Hope you have a blast celebrating your love!

Jenn hope you're getting g some much needed rest right now and had a relaxing night w the fam. Your little bean is so big now I'm so excited for more pics!

Tanya you sounded chipper today. So glad the "bird" feeding is working for you LOL! You're going to have a fabulous pregnancy with all the healthy foods your eating! Jenn too! So happy you're already such good mommies! Well obviously jenn already is but you know what I mean! I finished my sewing this weekend so Tanya I'm thinking may e late jan early feb one weekend? What's good for you?

Brooke I hope your feeling good tonight. My thoughts and love are with you!

Laura I am so excited for seeing your tests! I'm a pretty good line spotter and can do good Tweeks if I'm at work! Fx for you!

I know I'm missing a ton but do know I read all of your posts, laugh at all of your jokes and commiserate with all of your pain and anxiety! Gosh I'm sappy tonight...sorry! ;) I'll get on mañana have a beautiful night everyone!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I don't tell many people I have it...."Its not confirmed....but its Suspected Endo" but the base tells me to go on BC pills and fix it.....and I did give up for a couple of months and did take the BC Pills....and I vomited everyday for nearly 2 months and couldn't take them. Stupid pills. Its not natural and thats why I suppose it made me sick the whole time I was on it. My goal is to get pregnant not take BC pills and those doctors I've seen so far on base don't know crap about getting pregnant....the first doctor I saw on base didn't do anything when I told her about my excruciating pains not just on my mensus but all month long.....I just want to be pain free because I'm sure if I got pregnant the pain would only get worse like it did with my youngest. I don't know how I carried him full term honestly.....I was in the worst pain ever. But he's so my pride and joy and I love him so much and want ONE more baby....just had no clue it would take another few years....after waiting for him to come for 5 and a half years after my oldest.....its crazy how the world works! Well I gotta go get my boys ready for school will be back later on today!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just checking in quickly from bed, haha. Its 11.50pm and I can't sleep!! I'm so not tired but I know I will be in the morning!!
What a night, made some wishing tree cards, cups for the lolly buffet, 24 cupcakes and put together a quarter of our music for the night. So much more to do!!
Andrea I had no idea you had Endo! My mum has it, she gets awful pain too, her bowel is stuck to her ovaries though (I think that's right - its stuck to something) so she can't have a historectomy to fix it. Doc hunks I have it too but unconfirmed. Its a horrible thing to have and I'm sorry you have to deal with it :(
Hope the doctor can do something to help, here's a few things I've heard of that people I know have said have worked foe them, although maybe research it if you wanna try anything coz I could be a little confused on some lol.
Angus castus
Actual period pain tablets with dispirin, taken prior to af starting and then taken at normal doses throughout cycle
And that's it. I thought therewas more and there probably is but now I can't remember. I'll have a think though

Xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have the pain meds the doctor gave me but they don't work :( its ibuprofin 800mg every 6-8 hours .....I take it every 6 on the dot...and take tylenol with it....but no relief :( I hate it and I know it gets worse every month b/c my grumpiness and PMDD get way worse I literally YELL at everyone for absolutely no reason at all? I just hate having issues and just want them fixed I'm sure not being able to get pregnant is a part of all the stress as well when it comes the time of the month but I do know the pains get worse and worse b/c last year I only had pain 2 days before AF now I have them nearly a week before AF comes and sometimes up to 4 days after AF has started....the cramping and its just awful and clots :( I know TMI.....I just wanna feel better and am so glad I can go to this new doctor soon!


----------



## TandA08

Ash, you crack me up! Love ya girl! There's a pretty strong chance I will be working the rest of the Saturdays in this month because we are moving our warehouse to a new building starting this week. For Feb, the first weekend I should be free, the second weekend I have a camping trip planned. I think you specified Saturdays, but I am avail Sundays if they work for you, if not, we can plan for maybe that first Saturday of Feb!

Andi, so sorry to hear you are struggling with so much pain. When I quit taking the b/c pill, I started getting severe menstrual cramps, and my OB/GYN said that the only thing he could recommend was to go back on the pill (which I didn't want to do because I knew we were getting ready to TTC) or to get pregnant. What kind of advice is that!? I totally just laughed at him. But he was sure that my cramps weren't caused by endo or anything else like that. Hope you are able to get some relief soon!

Well, I gotta run, this week is gonna be crazy hectic with our move. They are using me as a key player. Luckily I'm not doing anything physically but I do have to monitor and help organize stuff. So catcha all later.


----------



## waiting2012

Yep, morning break time...YAY!!!

Andie--I'm so sorry your having to go through so much pain! I hope the new doctor figures something better out than going on the pill...That would just stink! I've heard having a D&C can help because they scrape away the extra lining...Also have tried using the baby aspirin or Omega 3? It helps with keeping the lining thin and circulation down there in check...Just a thought!

Ashley--Hun, yes--def extended family! That is exactly how I feel too! 

Amanda--sounds like you are getting things in shape for your engagement party! I wish I could be there to help you celebrate!

Jenn and Tanya--I will be so glad to be where you guys are at with this one--the fatigue is a killer...LOL...

Brooke--how are you doing hun? Everything going good I hope! 

Laura--How are you feeling? I hope things are looking up and work is going well!

As for this chickadee--the only thing is the fatigue...the hubby and I :sex: last night--I figured what the heck..At least it was "good" for me...:rofl:...:blush:

Its colder than a whale digger's butt here, they predicted chance of snow--I hope so! I'm still praying for it and enough that they have a bad weather day as I so want a day when I can sleep in! I woke up again at a quarter till 4 with bad heartburn and gas:blush: Since having my gallbladder removed 11 years ago--it bothers me every once in a while..I guess the pizza did it this time-and the speg the night before...I ate some tums and went back to bed...

Well, got to get back...
Love ya'll!
Stephanie


----------



## Affyash

Andie maybe it's not really endo! Maybe it's just a fibroid or something. Have you had an u/s to find out if there's any other possibilities before just assuming its endo? God, I hate doctors sometimes. They're always so dismissal once they know you already have kids. Don't they understand that health and bodies can change?!? So hope you get some answers and some relief.
Steph, just dying to hear the results tomorrow. FX all is going perfectly well. Thanks for the info/advice on the babysitting thing. Work sucks, being away from Quinn sucks and hopefully in the near future, I'll get preggo and then just be a stay at home mom. Sigh.
Amanda, so happy your party is coming and all the planning stress will be behind you.
Tanya, duh, Sundays are OK for me too! Not really sure why I just assumed Sat! LOL! Lemme know!

Love and hugs, talk to you guys soon!!


----------



## waiting2012

Was never so glad for 12 to get here!!!

I went and got me 2 chicken chimi's, bag of fritos and some chocolate raspberry cookies...LOL... I'm not sure I'll be able to eat all but man I'm hungry and shakey right now...

I think that is so great that you guys are meeting up! (Tanya and Ashe)--You'll have to be sure and take pics and post them for us!

Ashe--I agree with you on the getting to stay home! Jason has mentioned that when he gets done with school and gets to working we'll be making enough income that if I don't want to work--I won't have to..At first when he brought it up--I was like, nah that's ok..but now--I'm thinking YIPPEE...I've been very moody and tired today..and as much as I love these kiddos--I'm grateful I don't go home with them at night or the weekends...:rofl:...Don't get me wrong--its just some of these kids up here--a little discipline goes a long way! (I don't mean spanking either--just the word "no" being used more often would suffice for some of them)...

Andie--Ashe brought up a good point--it could be a fibroid...That's something else I think the supplements help with--as they help those shrink a bit when the circulation is in check...I wish you lots of love sweetie and prayers!! I told Brooke the formula for a mock pain pill...It's 3 ibuprophens (or 800mg) and 1 extra-strength tylenol...I got that formula from my boss and I have used it myself in the past--it works--and you don't have to worry about being dopey...If the pain keeps you up at night--I have tried that formula with a nighttime tylenol (just 1 though)...Ibuprophen is an anti-inflammatory and Tylenol is for pain/fever. One works good for muscle strains, and pain associated with the muscles (the uterus isn't anything but a muscle) and the other is just a mild block for the nerve receptors...(SO glad to see my 3 months of medication aide training wasn't a total loss...LOL)

Hope to hear more from you ladies...Its drizzly and cold here...NO SNOW YET! I want it to sooo bad--did I already say that???? :rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

Andie-hope your not in so much pain:( I feel for you
Brooke-hope your day has been a positive one. How are you feeling?
Steph- I agree with you and Ashley! I cant wait to be able to stay at home, I wish it was a permanent thing but for me I will only take off the first 2-3 months (as long as I can get away with without loosing my job) and then I will go back part time. I only want to work about 3 days a week and next Jan. I plan to go back to school and finish my Nursing degree God willing so part time work and school:) It will be a great feeling to finally be able to finish. I will be turning 28 in 2 weeks so it is about time!
Sorry I have not been on today looks like it has been pretty quiet anyway, I worked until 3 then took the rest of the day off, took my son to his Karate practice. I love watching him:) He will get to test for his purple belt next month:) 
Amanda- today is tues here so it is wed right:) Just a few more days until your party:) I am excited to hear/see how it goes.
Steph-any results back yet? I can not wait to hear:)


----------



## TandA08

Wow it sure has been quiet here today. I'm glad I didn't miss out on too much. We start our move on Friday, so during the week I'll be pretty non-existent here, but I will try to be sure to check in on the weekends!

Ash, any Sunday is fine for me if you want to get together sooner than the first weekend in Feb! And yes, Steph, we'll take pics and post for you! :haha:

And, uh, yeah I'm looking forward to being a stay at home mom! DH and I agree that it is the only way we will have kids. It's why it's taken us so long to get to this point. And, man am I glad we are FINALLY here!

Well, I'm starving and the nausea is increasing, so I gotta go find food!

:hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

Opppssss forgot a couple lovely ladies that have posted to me so see below lol


----------



## brooke1993

:flower: Hello ladies,Dropping in 2 say hello and to say I hope all is well here.I have been feeling better.I am all caught up with housework and took a long walk with dh tonight :hugs:,Then we had a nice dinner and movie.I soaked in a nice hot bath with candles and by the time I came to bed he was sleeping but he works so hard I can't complain.My bleeding is all gone so I cant complain,It was an awful experience but could of been much worse.I am finally feeling back to myself physically and the emotional well comes and goes.
My sister and I are off to do some shopping tomarrow and then to lunch or lunch then shopping :haha: whichever dont matter to me we so need some girly time.
I am looking forward to this spring/summer.DH and I decided that were getting a new vehicle :happydance:
Well I am off to see what the other lovely ladies that I talk with are up to but wanted to drop by and say Hi :flower:
Tanya-Hope the move goes smoothly DONT overdue it babes
Steph-I am exicted to see your numbers praying they have went through the roof
Ash- Hugs and how are you feeling love?I am sorry your job is giving you such grief what a&&es!
Amanda-How r u sweets?
Mammy-ty honey for thinking of me,I have been you too :)
xoxoxo


----------



## calebsmom06

Glad your feeling better Brooke:) Its great to have that time with your Hubby cause I know it can be hard to find quality time sometimes. Thats great about the car:)


----------



## TandA08

Happy Wednesday ladies!

I'm so ready for the weekend already (even though I have to work on Saturday because of our move). Ugh, and starting Friday I have to be at work by 6am, granted that's only a half hour earlier than I get here now, but that's a half hour less sleep, and that makes a huge difference! Oh well, it's only for a few weeks until we finish the move. I am soooo NOT looking forward to moving this warehouse. I just can NOT imagine it going smoothly at all. We have something like HUNDREDS of thousands of parts in inventory. Like upwards of 500 THOUSAND pieces. And that's just our INVENTORY, that's not to mention all the shelving. Then there's all the techs and their work stations. I just can't wrap my brain around it all. And yet, I'm supposed to monitor and organize, and keep the inventory accurate before, during and afte the move...... :wacko:

And on that note, off I go.... gotta go get stuff done....

:hugs: ladies!


----------



## brooke1993

:haha: So I decided to put a pic up so you can place a face to my name,I dont look so great in this picture as I had just given birth a day before but my sis came up and put alittle make-up on me and insisted DH and I had our pic done so yes this pic is 19 months old but I love it. thought it would be nice if we all well if you feel comfy put a pic of ourselves up.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I hope no one minds but I am feeling a bit sappy today so I am sharing a few pics of my baby girl from birth to now.
I was also thinking maybe when we all have time we could post what we like/dislike about pregnancy and whatever else we feel we may want to share.For myself I loved being pregnant,I did have some mild morning well all day sickness but it went away around 17 weeks for good.I was not going to find out the gender but when I was there the tech said would you like to know the sex?I said ummm YES..My dh said NO so he left the room,3 days later I slipped that it was a she.He was only mad for a minute that I slipped,Being our 1st we didnt have a prefernce just as long as he or she was healthy and I was secretly hoping it was a little girl :)
Ok so for a few pictures
 



Attached Files:







DSC09941.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 3









DSC09976.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2









DSC00998.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2









DSC01200.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3









DSC05411.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TandA08

Brooke! I totally forgot I was going to do that when you mentioned it last time! I think it was last weekend I was going to but I kept losing my posts everytime I was trying to post anything! I don't think I have any pics of me on my work comp, well, I do but they are of me and my horses, lol. I'll see what I can find.

Oh, and Steph texted me earlier and said that her battery is dead, but she should be on around lunch time.


----------



## Affyash

Brooke!!! Such beautiful pics! You're gorgeous and your baby is just absolutely precious!

Miss you all and thinking of you often. Work sucks and I'm really busy right now but I'll try to get on tonight!

Steph I'm in a state of suspense! I so hope your bloods come back through the roof!

Love you guys!


----------



## brooke1993

A few more pics :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

1) Pic was @ my shower.I was 7 months 2 weeks ( Was anemic felt like crap)
2) I was 8 months 1 week 
3) Proud but tired daddy 
4) 7 months 
5) 18 Months :hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00049.jpg
File size: 64 KB
Views: 2









DSC00013.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC09952.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3









DSC02161.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2









DSC06396.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TandA08

Alright, I'll post this pic, it's not the best, and of course it has both of my horses too, LOL. Seems to be the only time anyone is taking pictures of me is when I'm with my horses. 

I'm sitting on Takoda (6yrs old) and the other one is Cheyenne (23yrs old). Takoda is my pride and joy, and Cheyenne is my moody old mare that is in retirement.

Last spring we took Takoda swimming for the first time (first for him and me!) I had never swam with horses before. OMG! It was the best thing in the world! Just so happened that my very first day swimming, and just after I got up on my horse in the water, for the first time, and bareback, with only his halter and lead rope, no saddle, no reins, nobody holding him! So, anyway, I no sooner get on him and some guy had been watching and asked if he could take pictures, I said sure! Then he states that he is a painter and would like to paint one of the pictures he takes. I said absolutely, and that I want a copy. Well, we exchanged emails, and end result, he painted me an original! So, the second pic is a picture of the painting!

Wow, okay, sorry, see what happens when you get me started talking about my horses? I just go on and on.....
 



Attached Files:







9-18-11.jpg
File size: 75.2 KB
Views: 7









TnT Painting.jpg
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Affyash

So cute! She looks a lot like daddy! I am just fascinated with how they take different features from their parents. Kids amaze me! What's her name again? I know I know but right now I'm forgetting!!


----------



## brooke1993

Thanks ladies,I came across some pics of my bump :9 I so miss it..Ok I will be good and stop whining :) luv you all xoxoxoxo


----------



## Affyash

That is soooo cool Tanya! You both just brightened my day! You are beautiful ladies and I love getting to know you better! Cannot wait to go riding with you, I think next Sunday or the one after are best. Let me know which works better for you!


----------



## Affyash

I seriously miss my bump too! And I miss feeling Q kick! I'll post some more pics of me in a bit...I have some doosies! LOL!


----------



## TandA08

Beautiful pics Brooke! Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> So cute! She looks a lot like daddy! I am just fascinated with how they take different features from their parents. Kids amaze me! What's her name again? I know I know but right now I'm forgetting!!

Her name is Aliah and you didnt forget sweetie I dont think I have ever said to be honest :haha: I call her lil nuns I dont know why but thats what I call her.I had to cancel going with my sis today as Aliah was fussy but she seems ok now and is down for her nap so I get to catch up with my fav girlies :hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> So cute! She looks a lot like daddy! I am just fascinated with how they take different features from their parents. Kids amaze me! What's her name again? I know I know but right now I'm forgetting!!

:hugs:Yes she does look alot like him but she has my hair for sure :hugs: I told him 1 day I should of named her after him because you couldnt see me @ all in her,He replyed I must of been sleeping when she was concieved :haha: I am so glad we are all getting to know eachother better too.I have more pics but didnt want to flood the pages out :haha:


----------



## TandA08

I posted pics, but I think they got lost in everyone's posts because we were all posting at the same time. :rofl:


----------



## brooke1993

TandA08 said:


> Alright, I'll post this pic, it's not the best, and of course it has both of my horses too, LOL. Seems to be the only time anyone is taking pictures of me is when I'm with my horses.
> 
> I'm sitting on Takoda (6yrs old) and the other one is Cheyenne (23yrs old). Takoda is my pride and joy, and Cheyenne is my moody old mare that is in retirement.
> 
> Last spring we took Takoda swimming for the first time (first for him and me!) I had never swam with horses before. OMG! It was the best thing in the world! Just so happened that my very first day swimming, and just after I got up on my horse in the water, for the first time, and bareback, with only his halter and lead rope, no saddle, no reins, nobody holding him! So, anyway, I no sooner get on him and some guy had been watching and asked if he could take pictures, I said sure! Then he states that he is a painter and would like to paint one of the pictures he takes. I said absolutely, and that I want a copy. Well, we exchanged emails, and end result, he painted me an original! So, the second pic is a picture of the painting!
> 
> Wow, okay, sorry, see what happens when you get me started talking about my horses? I just go on and on.....

Your so pretty :hugs: I absoultly LOVE horses!I wish I lived closer to come riding with you girls :hugs::hugs: Beautiful pics sweets and ty also for sharing!I luv my BNB sisters :hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Aw Brooke you're too sweet! :hugs:
I wish all of you could come ride with me!!


----------



## brooke1993

What freedom riding a horse has always given me,I used to ride when I was younger some.I had a bad experience with a 2 yr old horse who I was warned about but still rode so I havent been back on but would so love to try it again.I love to kiss right near there mouth sooo soft and I loveeeeee the smell of a horse.I have always wanted my kids to grow up around them.To me they are just the best,I can see why you can talk so much about them.I recently cryed my eyes out when my sister in law was saying they were going to start killing horses for their meat.I was infuriated!!!!!I seriously think the a&&holes that want to do this should be shot with SHIT...Sorry I went off alittle there,xoxoxox


----------



## TandA08

:rofl: OMG :rofl: Brooke :rofl: your "shot with shit" comment :rofl: I am laughing soooo hard right now!!!!!!


----------



## TandA08

OMG! I'm laughing so hard I'm crying and people are looking at me like I'm crazy!


----------



## brooke1993

TandA08 said:


> :rofl: OMG :rofl: Brooke :rofl: your "shot with shit" comment :rofl: I am laughing soooo hard right now!!!!!!

LOL now that I sit here thinking yes that term is funny and I really do think they should be shot with horse shit!Who does that?Who signs a bill saying ok we shall eat horse now :cry::cry: makes me so mad :growlmad::growlmad:
And then some say well whats the difference we eat cow and pig well I am sorry and no offence but show me a damn cow or pig or chicken that can be as loving and beautiful as a horse and I will shut up...They are all a bunch of horses asses if you ask me!I wont EVER eat horse!I will starve to death 1st


----------



## brooke1993

TandA08 said:


> OMG! I'm laughing so hard I'm crying and people are looking at me like I'm crazy!

:haha: screw um just tell them that if they dont like it they 2 can be shot with shit LMAO


----------



## Affyash

LOL you guys are funny! I love your pics T, your dimples are so cute! I hope baby gets them! Its funny, I always said I'd marry a guy with dimples (which I didn't) so that my kids would have them cause I've always thought they were so cute! Then, wouldn't you know, Q got my husband's MOM's dimples so I got them anyway! LOL! Yay!


----------



## brooke1993

Stephanie my love all I can think about now is numbers...And also being shot with horse shit LMFAO...Cant wait for you to pop on love 

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1959/1959132urn0xxs0wb.jpg

*BE nice to us BNB sisters or you shall be *

https://text.glitter-graphics.net/gloss/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/gloss/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/gloss/o.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/gloss/t.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/gloss/w.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/gloss/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/gloss/t.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/gloss/h.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/gloss/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/gloss/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/gloss/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/gloss/t.gif


----------



## Affyash

Shoot 'em all with shit I say...


----------



## brooke1993

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/158/158747wwevkx64rb.gif


----------



## TandA08

K, so on that note of slaughtering the poor horses... you'll enjoy this little tidbit about my Takoda. I have to give a little background before I can make my point, so hopefully you can follow.... 

There are ranchers in Canada (and used to be some in I think North Dakota), that breed mares and while the mare is pregnant, they tie her into a tiny box stall (tiny as in she is just able to stand in one place, no freedom to move) with a bag tied to her butt to collect her urine. They use the urine from the pregnant mare to create the drug called Premarin. Premarin is used to treat menopause in us human females! Then, once the pregnant mare has her baby, the baby is sold to the slaughter houses, and the mare is bred again. She lives out her life being pregnant so the ranchers can collect her Pregnant Mare Urine. These are known as PMU horses.

K, so now, my point. Takoda is a PMU baby, meaning he was born from one of these poor mistreated PMU mares! There is a non-profit organization not too far from where I live that has been going up to Canada and buying as many horses from these ranchers as possible before they end up at the slaughter houses. Then they bring the horses to the US and adopt them out. I adopted Takoda from this agency that is doing this wonderful thing. Back then he was only 1 yr and half, had never had any human contact other than having feed thrown in his stall, and had no name. He was known by the tag they painted on his butt Colt 1008 (colt because well, he was a young male and 1008 was his #). Long story short, I rescued a baby horse in need of love and attention and saved him from going to the slaughter house!

Moral of the story: DON'T USE PREMARIN PRODUCTS!!

K, now I'm all teary eyed over it! I get sappy when it comes to Takoda. Takoda Sundance is his full name, and he will be 7 in May.


----------



## TandA08

:rofl:
OMG!!!!

That is sooooo going to be my new phrase! 

What a seriously amazing laugh! And Brooke - love that pic!!


----------



## brooke1993

TandA08 said:


> K, so on that note of slaughtering the poor horses... you'll enjoy this little tidbit about my Takoda. I have to give a little background before I can make my point, so hopefully you can follow....
> 
> There are ranchers in Canada (and used to be some in I think North Dakota), that breed mares and while the mare is pregnant, they tie her into a tiny box stall (tiny as in she is just able to stand in one place, no freedom to move) with a bag tied to her butt to collect her urine. They use the urine from the pregnant mare to create the drug called Premarin. Premarin is used to treat menopause in us human females! Then, once the pregnant mare has her baby, the baby is sold to the slaughter houses, and the mare is bred again. She lives out her life being pregnant so the ranchers can collect her Pregnant Mare Urine. These are known as PMU horses.
> 
> K, so now, my point. Takoda is a PMU baby, meaning he was born from one of these poor mistreated PMU mares! There is a non-profit organization not too far from where I live that has been going up to Canada and buying as many horses from these ranchers as possible before they end up at the slaughter houses. Then they bring the horses to the US and adopt them out. I adopted Takoda from this agency that is doing this wonderful thing. Back then he was only 1 yr and half, had never had any human contact other than having feed thrown in his stall, and had no name. He was known by the tag they painted on his butt Colt 1008 (colt because well, he was a young male and 1008 was his #). Long story short, I rescued a baby horse in need of love and attention and saved him from going to the slaughter house!
> 
> Moral of the story: DON'T USE PREMARIN PRODUCTS!!
> 
> K, now I'm all teary eyed over it! I get sappy when it comes to Takoda. Takoda Sundance is his full name, and he will be 7 in May.

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Wow sweetie your so awesome!!Saving him like that!I wish I too could save a horse.I know my mother in law would allow me to have one so please point me in that direction :hugs:
i will NEVER use premarian products :growlmad::growlmad:
I would like to tie these people up by the head of their pee pee and see how they like it assuming they are men OR if they are vicious b*tches I would find a way to tie then up with JUST enough room to move!I really HATE animal abusers!
Bless your hearts sweetie for adopting him!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
How would they like their babies to be thrown to the wolves like that?So sad!!!!!


----------



## Affyash

OMG T, that made me teary too and I don't even have the prego hormones! That is so sad that is done, I had no idea! So glad Takoda got to come to you and have you as his mommy! Can't wait to meet him! K I gotta go concentrate...although all I want to do is chat all day. Sigh. Gotta put my big girl undies on...


----------



## TandA08

The ranch near me ships horses all over the US to adopting homes. You can visit their website www.theanimalifarm.com. They have hundreds of horses in need of homes. Takoda is on there too, but they sometimes have problems with their website and his page is often distorted.


----------



## TandA08

Now I'm coughing from laughing so hard!


----------



## waiting2012

I'm here!!!


----------



## brooke1993

*For Tanya,These pictures would never be as beautiful as your pictures of the horses you own but I wanted to show you a few I feel are beautiful and important.Spread the word ladies STOP KILLING HORSES  I think horses are the most beautiful animals xoxoxoxo*

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2635/2635158mu6tzftat9.jpg

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1097/1097883d9rjqwi5il.jpg

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/936/936317g0azftyqw4.jpg

https://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/v.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/o.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/l.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/t.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/o.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/r.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/s.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/w.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/l.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/l.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/e.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/o.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/t.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/w.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/t.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/h.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/o.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/r.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/e.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/t.gif


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> I'm here!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Hi hun any news???


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> OMG T, that made me teary too and I don't even have the prego hormones! That is so sad that is done, I had no idea! So glad Takoda got to come to you and have you as his mommy! Can't wait to meet him! K I gotta go concentrate...although all I want to do is chat all day. Sigh. Gotta put my big girl undies on...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Have a good day hun I look forward to talking with you soon,I hope your able to concentate today.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## TandA08

:rofl:

Love it Brooke!!!! You're awesome! And that little mini that you posted a pic of.... I am so going to have one of those someday! I want a paint like that one (to match Takoda) And, since Takoda's full name is Takoda Sundance, I want to name the mini "Takoda's Mini Sun" or Sunny for short!


----------



## TandA08

When I am home later, I will post a few more pics of me and Takoda swimming, I'll post action pics and not just the posed ones like what I've already posted. 

Going to lunch, catcha soon!

Love ya!


----------



## brooke1993

TandA08 said:


> When I am home later, I will post a few more pics of me and Takoda swimming, I'll post action pics and not just the posed ones like what I've already posted.
> 
> Going to lunch, catcha soon!
> 
> Love ya!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I look forward to seeing them! I love to see pictures :hugs: And I love his name you gave him,Your already a mommy to your beautiful horses :hugs::hugs::hugs: I bet you will get that baby a pony which would be just so awesome:hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Praying that I don't get shot with HORSE SHIT!!! :rofl::rofl:...

Yes, I got my numbers...

423....

I guess that's good...Last week they were close to what 90--SHIT, I don't remember--it wasn't like I wrote them down, I just jumped on here and posted...All Jason cares about is whether they are going up or not...LOL...

Here I was balling my eyes out because when I called them--the nurse put me hold for 5 minutes (maybe it wasn't that long, but if felt like it!) and when she came back and told me--I asked if that was good...She was like if its doubling every 48-72 hours--then yes. She also asked if I would like to have them done again in a day or so come in to get a referral to an ob/gyn..I told her about my insurance needs and such--and she said as soon as I get the form that needs to be filled out-to bring it to her and she would do it!! 

And Tanya--WOW...That is just crazy! I understand where Brooke is coming from about eating horses--ICK! That would be like eating my dog or cat! ICK, ICK, ICK!!! My son told me last night that the Mayans used to eat guinee pigs--I was like I don't F'ing think so--I would have to starve before I ate Squeek-Squeek and my dogs eat cat shit--so if they were the last things on earth to eat--I'd be starving!!! :rofl:....

Pigs and cows can be loving, but even my 11 year old will tell you what we raise them for--EATING!!! Horses, NO F'ING WAY!!! 

PS--Love the pics!


----------



## Affyash

Awwww, I couldn't stay away! I'm going to shoot my work with shit! LOL! Steph - WHAT'S THE GOOD WORD HUN!!???


----------



## Affyash

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT! STEPHANIE! GLOSS OVER THAT WHY DON'T YOU!!! 423!?!? That is the best news I've had all morning! So freakin' happy for you! Your bean is sticking! Oh I'm all warm and fuzzy all over!


----------



## waiting2012

Sent some to the computer...I mean, Hell, might as well right!! I don't want ya'll to think I'm a man or something...:rofl:....!!! :rofl:...

I'd surely get shot with HORSE SHIT then!! :rofl:


----------



## brooke1993

OMG Steph I knew you had a icky sticky bean in there!! Congrats again sweetie!I am so happy for you and we promise NOT to shoot you with horse shit LMAO!
I also couldnt eat an guinee pigs had one names elvis he squeaked when he was hungry was so cute but he passed :( I miss that lil guy.
I have 3 dogs and 3 cats...Ya the hair can sometimes be alot but I always have LOVE xoxooxxoxo 
I am so so so so happy for you Steph Now its time for you to relaxxxxxxxx
I say your having a BOY and I say you will have him on 8/29/2012 and he will be 8 lbs 2 pounds 19 inches and labor will be hard and fast :)


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Sent some to the computer...I mean, Hell, might as well right!! I don't want ya'll to think I'm a man or something...:rofl:....!!! :rofl:...
> 
> I'd surely get shot with HORSE SHIT then!! :rofl:

LMAO we would NEVER think your a man,,YOUR WAY TO SMART :hugs:
:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## waiting2012

ME

Jason

Adrian

Wesley

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Seriously....LOL...
1st pic is Adrian's heifer--showing this year--Yonder

2nd pic is Flash (wes' dog)

3rd pic is Squeek-squeek

4th pic is Toodles (Tinkerbelle's baby--he part chiweenie and part something else--super little but not teacup small)


----------



## waiting2012

My handsome hubby--when he wasn't looking because he is like me--hate having our pictures took...

me--today--Looking like a teacher who has a 2s class..

My dream job!


----------



## brooke1993

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/837/837410ia9bfc4lwz.gif

url=https://www.glitter-graphics.com]https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2485/2485099k26qzzlh9s.gif[/url]

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2474/2474504csea6cwetm.gif

https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/932/932491h174n6u9pt.gif

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1714/1714869iyxb7yqgjh.gif

https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1372/1372561u2jx45d0al.gif

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/164/164924bht3koxwpm.gif

https://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/m.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/m.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/m.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/y.gif

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1625/1625202hc4bl56y3l.gif

https://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/b.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/t.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/e.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/r.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/s.gif


----------



## Affyash

I am laughing so hard right now! Steph, you're beautiful and you're family/pets are too! Sooooo funny though! I want to be an old lady pole dancer too!


----------



## Affyash

Thank you all! I loves yas!


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> View attachment 323530
> My handsome hubby--when he wasn't looking because he is like me--hate having our pictures took...
> 
> View attachment 323531
> me--today--Looking like a teacher who has a 2s class..
> 
> View attachment 323532
> My dream job!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Beautiful pics!! I also hate my pic being taken but now we can place a face with the name...STEPH look YOUR thread is almost at 200 pages!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Wesley--just a few months ago

Adrian right before school started-Cast #2 on her wrist and blue hair...Also sporting her lovely decorated Boston Brace for her scoliosis--Shouting it out to all her "homies"...:rofl:

My parents--who will be celebrating 39 years married in a couple of weeks...AWE....


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow, I had a lot to catch up on. Brooke you seem extra chipper today:) I was being starred at as I am sitting at my desk laughing about people getting shot with horse shit rotfl! Do you sometimes get intuitions about what people will have and when? I think that is amazing:) love the pics. You have a beautiful family.
Tanya your horses are beautiful as are you. My best friend growing up had horses and we used to ride all the time! I miss it. Haven't been on a horse in 8 years. that is great that guy painted you an original! It is a beautiful picture! Be careful during the move not to over exert yourself to much.
Stephanie-your numbers are amazing! Are you feeling more confident? When will you start telling people? Ahhhh your bean stuck. Yeah yeah I bet your hubby is soooo happy!
Ashley-glad your feeling ok. How has everything been your way?
Andi-hope your doing ok
Amanda-we love you. Know your busy but hoping to hear from you more when the stress of the party is over. It will be awesome:)
Ok I hope I didn't forget anyone if I did sorry, ill post some pics later tonight when ii get home. It has been a very slow week at work this week, its dreadful. Can't wait until people start getting their tax return and have it burning holes in their pockets:) everything is great this way, nothing new. Have a day off tomorrow so ill be talkin a lot more then:)


----------



## calebsmom06

Love the pics steph, your family is beautiful. And you are gorgeous.


----------



## waiting2012

I love glitter....I love glitter.... I love glitter.....

Oh, how I love glitter.......

I love when you do that Brooke!!! :cloud9::kiss:
 



Attached Files:







graveyard comic.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2









dog and cat comic.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## waiting2012

Oh...And as far as telling people yet...Well...We had lost one at 9 weeks...Jason would like to wait till we get to the 12th week at least..But yes, he's happy....


----------



## brooke1993

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2193/2193348r6djkq9ag4.jpg

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/32/32848ptqb66zh03.gif

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/177/177135vdtxz1sptr.gif

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/566/566200tab0ziop9r.gif

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/246/246210mze8c9voe5.jpg

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1156/1156186i5o2hmk0r8.png


----------



## brooke1993

calebsmom06 said:


> Wow, I had a lot to catch up on. Brooke you seem extra chipper today:) I was being starred at as I am sitting at my desk laughing about people getting shot with horse shit rotfl! Do you sometimes get intuitions about what people will have and when? I think that is amazing:) love the pics. You have a beautiful family.
> Tanya your horses are beautiful as are you. My best friend growing up had horses and we used to ride all the time! I miss it. Haven't been on a horse in 8 years. that is great that guy painted you an original! It is a beautiful picture! Be careful during the move not to over exert yourself to much.
> Stephanie-your numbers are amazing! Are you feeling more confident? When will you start telling people? Ahhhh your bean stuck. Yeah yeah I bet your hubby is soooo happy!
> Ashley-glad your feeling ok. How has everything been your way?
> Andi-hope your doing ok
> Amanda-we love you. Know your busy but hoping to hear from you more when the stress of the party is over. It will be awesome:)
> Ok I hope I didn't forget anyone if I did sorry, ill post some pics later tonight when ii get home. It has been a very slow week at work this week, its dreadful. Can't wait until people start getting their tax return and have it burning holes in their pockets:) everything is great this way, nothing new. Have a day off tomorrow so ill be talkin a lot more then:)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs: Yes i am very chipper today and feel actually amazing,It has some to do with us getting a new car but also because i actually woke up today counting my blessings and decided while I will always love the baby we lost I also have a beautiful healthy daughter here who loves me and I love and I need to try to move on and know that the baby will always be a part of us but @ the same time I just cant let the loss consume me :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I have ALL OF YOU to thank...Love ya all lots :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Steph sounds good to wait but I just know that bean is there to stay and will continue to pray xoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

here are a few pics of our dogs and 1 of my fav cat :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Behind mine and DH back our dogs got their groove on and well had 1 litter since they have been fixed BUT we kept 1 LOL
Our rabbit passed a few months ago he was so cool he went in the cat pan :( RIP Roger
As you can see I treat the puppy like a baby :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC00008.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 0









DSC04713.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 0









DSC04381.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 1









DSC04161.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 0









DSC05155.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## calebsmom06

I am happy for you brooke. You seem like a great person, I am glad you are thinking of your blessing and what you have. Your little girl is beautiful and will always be there to comfort you and your angel will always be watching over you and protecting you. Steph, I understand about u waiting and it is just for a few more weeks but things look great for you! 
I had a dream last night that I had a baby boy. A few weeks ago I dreamt I had a little girl so hmmmmm I have no idea what to think!


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke--your too sweet!!!
And ya'll look much better in pics than I do...:rofl:...All I see is wrinkle, wrinkle, wrinkle...LOL...
I went potty...got a call from the dh and he reminded me I have to make an appt for Adrian to get her adderall refill...Time for a nap for me--but I'm about to head back to work, then after work--I have Choir practice so not sure if I will make it back on later or not...BUT if I don't--everybody be good--no horse shit shooting and ya'll have good evening...

Luv and Many Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## brooke1993

calebsmom06 said:


> I am happy for you brooke. You seem like a great person, I am glad you are thinking of your blessing and what you have. Your little girl is beautiful and will always be there to comfort you and your angel will always be watching over you and protecting you. Steph, I understand about u waiting and it is just for a few more weeks but things look great for you!
> I had a dream last night that I had a baby boy. A few weeks ago I dreamt I had a little girl so hmmmmm I have no idea what to think!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks so much sweetie,I say your having a baby girl she will have lots of hair and will weigh 7 lbs 5oz and be 19 inches long and will be born as the sun is coming up just my thoughts and I also feel you will give birth to her on or around 7/20/2012 I am NOT a psycic just guessing and will mark this page in my diary 2 see how close I am :hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Brooke--your too sweet!!!
> And ya'll look much better in pics than I do...:rofl:...All I see is wrinkle, wrinkle, wrinkle...LOL...
> I went potty...got a call from the dh and he reminded me I have to make an appt for Adrian to get her adderall refill...Time for a nap for me--but I'm about to head back to work, then after work--I have Choir practice so not sure if I will make it back on later or not...BUT if I don't--everybody be good--no horse shit shooting and ya'll have good evening...
> 
> Luv and Many Hugs, Stephanie

:hugs::hugs::hugs: You look fine,I feel your very beautiful inside and out xoxoxoxo So glad your @ 6 weeks and ummmm ladies wanted to let you all know I attacked DH this am and went back to bed.I have had some odd twinges so decided seeing how i dont know when I will O he is screwed :haha: because I will just jump him when I feel like it,I may even tell him to drop it like its hot later :blush: LMAO :haha:


----------



## TandA08

Steph - PAGE 200!!!! And love your pics!!

I am STILL laughing at shooting horse shit at terrible people!!!


----------



## TandA08

Brooke, I LOVE when you do the names! They are amazing. And the pink is starting to grow on me :haha:


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww thank you, I hope for a girl:) yes mark it so we can see how close u r to being correct:) I love your dogs! My husband wants a dog like that. We have 2 boxers but he wants something smaller and is set on he pug! So far haven't found any in the corpus area but one of theese days I ill surprise him. 
Steph-don't look at wrinkles, we don't see them, see yourself as the beautiful person you are inside and out
Oh and brooke u tell him and u tell his sperm to work wonders to cause this is gonna be your month:)


----------



## brooke1993

TandA08 said:


> Brooke, I LOVE when you do the names! They are amazing. And the pink is starting to grow on me :haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks,I wanted to get you 1 with horses will be working on that for the next time xoxo I like to make people smile and I just feel so much better,I wasnt completly honest with you ladies because I dont like to worry people but last week was awful I HAD massive dizzy spells and even had to have DH come home one day :cry: I am sorry if any of you are upset with me but well 3 of you are pregnant and well I just DONT like to worry people,I know we all have our own stuff going on but I feel awesome today and like I can smile and know it will be ok
Last week was just like I was shot with HORSE SHIT :haha::haha::haha: Ok the baby needs me now,Time for her playtime and walk.Its 40 degree's out so going to bundle her up and myself and just go around the block for some fresh air,DH is working late today he has swing shifts sometimes days sometimes nights SOMETIMES Both :growlmad: which makes me mad and sad BUT we need the cash.SPEAKING of taxes I cant wait to do ours I have plans for them :haha: New car 1ST and then possibly a new pool we have one of the ones that come down each year but I want a bigger one,BUT we will see how much this car sets us back 1st.And the baby needs some new spring and summer clothing.The car we have now is a 1998 and is falling apart.It almost didnt pass inspection so I just feel it is unsafe for us and the baby.The brakes are bad @ the moment so DH is going to slap some brakes on it this weekend as we cant file just yet but as soon as we can I will be.I love the fact I can do our own so we dont have to pay someone else,I am a bit of a penny pincher while DH got in trouble yesterday :haha: he spent 4.00 on a stupiddddd energy drink I told him that was a gallon of milk and loaf of bread.He just looked @ me and I said NOT to mention they KILL swimmies.He said you want me to dump it.I said umm YES!:haha: Poor guy sometimes I am such a b*tch :haha::haha::haha:
I will drop in later,DH actually just texted me and will be home for dinner :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: WAIT why am I dancing?????? THIS means I have to cook :haha: Joking lol I love to cook for him but if he wouldnt had been home I was so heading to wendy's for a salad :haha: Hugs n luv xoxoxoox :hugs::hugs::hugs:

P.S I loveeeeee boxers had one for 13 years his name was Rocky omg loved him sooo much he passed 7/2010 :( Miss his so much!Boxers are amazing dogs!!The pugs are too I love my pug but my boxer was my heart for years so now I am sharing a pic of him RIP Rocky xoxoxoxo :hugs::hugs:
He was older in this picture,The pitbull is my brothers he is so sweet too :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







l_80421ff5c89c393cbee314a39f26f25d.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1









l_a01a9502dba04709b4fef9dcdc5a975e.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 1









l_b18d25d5af93473e9e23d2ed57a91f15.jpg
File size: 70.5 KB
Views: 1









l_5ac133a6863045d0bd1a37e1b024d9df.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TandA08

Brooke, I don't think any of us are mad at you for not admitting your pain. We all fully understand your loss, I think almost all of us on this thread have experienced a loss. But I am so happy to see that you are so much happier today! We love you! We are here for you and you can always lean on us!


----------



## calebsmom06

We are not upset at all, just know we have been there and no matter what situation we are in we hope you are never worried about what you say to any of us, this is an open thread and we are here for eachother through EVERYTHING, sorry you had to keep that one inside:( You Rocky looks awesome! He is soooo thick!


----------



## calebsmom06

pic one is Hubby and I all the others are of my 2 boys:)
 



Attached Files:







honeymoon.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1









095.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3









lee4.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 2









25222_108952772478161_100000903153537_55850_1730596_n.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 19









ebaypersonal 063.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Affyash

Awwwwwwww Jenn! Sooo cute! You guys make cute kids! Can't wait to see the baby!

Brooke you crack me up and make me all sappy at the same time! I promise you that we all feel the exact same way sometimes...at least I do! I sometimes don't get on if I'm feeling to bitchy or dumpy just cause I don't want to bring everyone down! But I always know you ladies will be here for me and I hope you know that too! LOL about all the sex pics, I'll have to jump Joe tonight too! I'll try to post some more pics in a bit. I have waaaaaay better ones on FB but I can't access them at work! Maybe I'll wait til tonight and then I'll post some.

Steph, so happy for you, I'm on cloud 9 for you!

Everyone else! Love and hugs!


----------



## calebsmom06

And here are some more, There are sooo many I would love to share but wont flood you all with pics
 



Attached Files:







ebaypersonal 180.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 2









33730003.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 3









31.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 1









26.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## calebsmom06

Thank you Ashley. Yes, my oldest son is not his but the 5 year old is, we just got married this past June, its a toss up how the baby will look cause he has a darker complexion and im as light as could be and his eyes and hair are brown and mine green and blonde, the little one has an olive color, light brown hair and green eyes, wonder if the baby will be the same:) Cant wait to see my Lovebug


----------



## waiting2012

So much to respond to...Where do I start, lol


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke--Red for "ON FIRE"...Girl...This thread was started so that hopefully some others would join me and see what happens--good, bad, and ugly! Somewhere to let loose of the everyday stresses, and kick up your heels when something great happens! Don't ever feel like you aren't welcome here or can't share whats going on because 3 of us our preggo...We've had losses-- A few pages back I posted about my 9 pg's--only 2 kiddos out of those 9 too--so I know about loss and each one was different--Its not that I don't think about them--but I have to be stronger than I want to be for the kids that are here with me now..And those twinges could be you ovulating! That can happen right after a m/c! So jump on that dh every chance you get!! 

Jenn--magenta for "Going to have a Girl" vibes--as the pale pink was to light a color!...I think girl too! Your pics are great (and so are Brookes!) I just wanted to let you know--when I was pg with Adrian--I always hoped for a red headed baby because the dh is naturally red headed-and there is Italian and Native American flowing through his veins--hence I ended up with a dark complected (sp?) girl--when she was born she had the thickest hair the doctors had ever seen on a baby and it was curly on top--black as all get out and her eyes were the darkest black too--so dark that they looked black I guess you'd say..She now has brown hair with red highlights to it and the deepest dark brown eyes--I have had hispanics talk to her in spanish because they think she is hispanic too--and I have blonde hair and blue eyes...Go figure on that one!

Tanya--Blue for "Going to have a Boy" vibes...You are a wonderful free spirit and it is so great that you have the resources to adopt the horses! Not many can do that! I wish you loads of luck in moving (man I hope I got that part right!) And it's WEDNESDAY--HUMP DAY!!! (Ok, maybe that one should be for Brooke, Ashe, Andie, and Amanda! LOL)

Ashe--Purple because I like it!! I'm praying that your :bfp: comes this month!! And I'm sooo jealous that you get to go ride horses with Tanya--how great is that????!!!! The two of you have us rolling in envy!!! LOL....

Green is for the Ladies MIA right now! 
Andie--I hope AF is treating you kindly and your dr's appt goes good!!! Keep us posted!!
Amanda--BUSY, BUSY, BUSY girl! Still thinking and praying for you--I hope your party is a blast!!!
Laura--Like Amanda--you get caught in that blasted timezone/difference...Hoping AF stays away, hun!!! Keep us posted as to how you are doing!!!

I think we lost "Miaw"...Hopefully, should she return--hun, hope everything is going ok!

As for me--Orange..cause "Orange"'cha glad I started this thread...:rofl:...Maybe its because my body is relaxed, maybe its because I'm 6 wks today but I noticed around 330-4 pm today that it feels like my bladder is sitting on my cervix..LOL..make sence? Like all the sudden there is something there...:dohh: I know there is:dohh: but its just a weird pressure feeling--not crampy--just like--"Ok, I'm here" kind of feeling..Went potty, had a good bm (TMI--but heck--why not share:blush:) and the feeling is still there...So I thought ok, lets check out the old cp..Its high up and soft and I can't feel the opening...Maybe thats what I'm feeling--I'm losing my cervix to my body...LOL...and I noticed no pimples--yay! With Adrian--I got pimples bad! I'm going to be keeping track of that date too Brooke--August 29th--ehh? Funny you mention that date--with my due date being between 9/5-9/15????? I would deliver a week early by scheduled c/section although I would love to have the last via natural--at least with a sch. c/s I can get my tubes tied and deliver all in one shot!

I'm going to be heading home about 5:15pm--no rush to get there...I mean I have to take Adrian with me to her Pioneer Kids at the church and choir is at 6:30--so I have plenty of time...


----------



## TandA08

Steph, please please forgive me! I totally forgot to reply to your post about your HCG levels! I am sooo super excited for you! I have strong thoughts that this one will stick for you! And, yes I am proud that I was able to adopt Takoda and sooo proud of how far he has matured, knowing that it's because of the way I raised him! I imagine it's like a mother watching their child grow! And I swear he knows he was saved, by me. His affection towards me, his trust in me, I've never seen that in a horse before. I've had my mare since 93 and even her and I never had a bond on the same level that Takoda and I have it. I definitely count him as a blessing. I have learned so much from him.

And, Jenn, Ash, and Steph, you are right on the money with your words to Brooke!

AND...... WE HAVE A DATE!
Ash and I plan on meeting up on Sunday the 22nd! We will be sure to share it with the rest of you!!

I just got word that they are moving my desk to the new warehouse as of Friday, and I will be doing my work from there.... kinda excited. I'll have practically the entire warehouse to myself! Peace and quiet! Well, it won't be quiet because the workers will be building the racking....


----------



## brooke1993

calebsmom06 said:


> And here are some more, There are sooo many I would love to share but wont flood you all with pics

*Your so pretty and yes you make beautiful babies  Thanks for sharing sweets xoxo*


----------



## brooke1993

Its OFFICIAL!:hugs::hugs: I feel right @ home here and this is where I SHALL remain.I have to admit ladies I am well outspoken so if I ever ever over step boundaries or hurt ANYONE please let me know,I can be alittle off kilter @ times but I promise you all that I have a good heart and would NEVER EVER hurt anyone intentionally :hugs::hugs: I think I have mentioned I was part of another forum before and well some of them ladies went crazy on eachother :wacko: made me feel very uneasy so I left.I drop by from time to time but honestly it isn't for me.I love bnb and how this site covers so many topics and of course how I am getting to know all of you so well [/SIZE]:hugs:.
I am making pork chops and baked potoatoes tonight,DH is in the shower so I hopped on for a few to say Hello :flower:. I think after dinner and after the baby has her bath and goes to bed I am going to climb him like a tree :haha::haha::sex:
Maybe I am ready to "O" if so I want to cover ALL BASES and try to get a sticky bean,I really appreciate all of you understanding why I kind of held back last week.I HATE being a downer and like I said I KNOW we all have our own struggles but NOW you all have me :hugs: I hope and pray you can handle me no more holding back for Brooke :haha: I promise to go easy on you ladies :haha:
:spermy: :holly::wohoo::af::bfp::dust::dust::spermy::spermy::crib::crib::wedding::hug::hug::holly:
*Fun fact #1 about me..I WANT TWINS!*
*Congrats to the 3 of you who have a BFP and loads of babydust to us who are TTC.WE can do this!!! 
If I dont get back on tonight you will know why *:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: <<<~~ LMAO​


----------



## waiting2012

I'm about to head out again..Dh made salsa and is going to fix me some chicken taquitos so I can eat when I get back!

I walked in the door--and told him..."look what Colt did to me"...I have this hard spot around my belly button now and still have that "pressure" feeling--need to pee too...Jason said, "don't bitch, you wanted to get pregnant"...:rofl:....

And BROOKE--Honey--don't worry about offending us--we are big girls...LOL...We know that sometimes you just have to say what you have to say...LOL--Did that make sence??? :rofl:....

Trying to type really fast as I need to go...LOL...

Tanya--have fun in your new "office"! I'd invest in some ear plugs for when it gets really loud so you don't have a headache when you are working! And--Yay on the date set for ya'lls ride!!!

Ok, gotto go...I'll try to be back--but it'll depend on how tired I am....

So IF I'm not back--or my computer sits idle showing I'm online but ya'll don't hear from me--LOVE YOU GUYS LOADS!!! AND HOPE YA'LL HAVE A GOOD NIGHT!!!


----------



## TandA08

Brooke you are adorable! Don't worry about offending us! This is a girly site and this is the only place we can talk girly stuff! And it's such a relief to have each other to listen to.


----------



## TandA08

Oh and Brooke, I am so glad you are here to stay!!!


----------



## TandA08

K, as promised, here's a few pics of me swimming with Takoda. These pics are from our July girls' trip, when me and two of my friends took our horses camping for the weekend. Just us girls and our horses!

And yes, the water was really that deep! And Takoda is super tall!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4968.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_4969.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_4970.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TandA08

Here's a pic of hubby and I. These were our engagement photos, taken early 2008.
 



Attached Files:







curt-21.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TandA08

K, I'm done flooding you all with my pics! :haha: 

We are going to DH's parents' for dinner in just a little bit, so I guess I'll catch you all tomorrow!

:hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Very cute pics everyone I love seeing all of you! I'm really beat tonight and just want to crash but I'll be back on tomorrow! Sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## brooke1993

TandA08 said:


> K, as promised, here's a few pics of me swimming with Takoda. These pics are from our July girls' trip, when me and two of my friends took our horses camping for the weekend. Just us girls and our horses!
> 
> And yes, the water was really that deep! And Takoda is super tall!!

:hugs::hugs: Amazinggg pics that had to of been so awesome!:hugs:
Thanks for sharing the pics I will be back on in the am I am beat :haha: Yes i have been up 2 no good lol:haha::haha:


----------



## TandA08

Morning all! Wow, I'm not used to being the first one to post in the mornings, lol.

I have my Dr's appt today at 1:30! I may not be on much between now and then, but I promise to get online later and update you on how the appt went!

:hugs: Hope everyone has a great day today!


----------



## calebsmom06

Good morning, thank you Brooke for your awesomness:)
Tanya! I am soooooo excited for you! I can not wait to hear how your appointment goes:) You should get to hear your babies heartbeat today YAY:)
Steph-how is everything for you today?


----------



## waiting2012

LOL...

I had a good night:thumbup::winkwink::winkwink:got a little boooooty...:blush::winkwink: and it was allllllrrrriiiggghhhttt!!!!:winkwink::haha: Although I think the dh liked it better! LOL

How is everyone else today??? 

Jenn--I can't wait to hear your update from your appointment!

Tanya--great pics! I think it so great that you have the 'adventures' that you have! And the engagement pic is soo good!

Brooke--how are you doing??? Thinking of you hun and sending lots of :bfp: vibes your way!!

Andie--how are you???? You've been missing in action--and we long to know how you are!

Ashe--how are you sweetie??? Sending :bfp: your way too!!

Amanda and Laura--I know you guys are probably sleeping right now or something but hope everything is going good for you too!!! 

As for me--other than a great tryst with the dh, I'm feeling ok....Boobs started hurting a bit again and I noticed my pants are feeling a bit tight but probably because I put leggings on under them because its like 28 degrees outside!

I'll update more later at lunch--gotto go and pee...LOL

Luv ya'll bunches!!


----------



## Affyash

Good morning all! Sorry I didn't get on last night, I was sooooo tired! I've been feeling so overwhelmed with finances and work and being a mommy all at the same time! I def think if I do get preggo anytime soon I'm going to have to a stay at home mom and we'll have to move into a smaller/cheaper place. Not that big of a deal when all is said and done, but just a lot of logistics in the meantime. I feel like my hubby is overwhelmed right now too and I can't figure out if he really does want me to get preggo. I think he does but then when we talk about future plans, he gets all pissy and nasty. Maybe we're just both exhausted and sick of struggling. He was so pumped when I got preggo in Aug, and we were both so devastated to lose it. So, maybe it's just that. I've been sorta crampy the last couple days and spotting, but I know I'm not Oing yet, just leftover AF. Sucks. 

I truly loved seeing all the pics of you guys yesterday, you're all so pretty! I'll get on in a bit and post some too.

Tanya I'm so happy your doc appt is today! Can't wait to hear how it goes! They say you can predict gender depending on how fast/slow the heartbeat is...I look forward to guessing once we hear the rate! :)

Hope all is well this morning, love to all!


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey Steph-its not me with the appointment today it's Tanya:) Mine isnt until the 25th, but I cant wait to hear her results either:)
Ashley- So sorry you and DH are both stressed right now, I pray everything will work out for the 2 of you. I am sure he is still excited about being a daddy again, like Steph's hubby he probally just does not want to get his hopes up to much because of being scared of what might happen. As far as finances go, I hope you are able to get that straightened out it can be really hard sometimes! Hubby and I are trying to pay off a couple credit cards and accounts before baby in July so that it doesnt have to be any harder than it already will be. It will all work out, try not to stress to much, you always have the love of eachother and that is most important


----------



## brooke1993

:happydance: Yay Tanya for your appointment,I bet you will hear the babys heartbeat xoxoxoxo I will check back later to see how that went :hugs:

Ashley :hugs::hugs: Dont feel bad,My DH is seemingly distant sometimes lately and I said to him WE WILL get through this and I seen he had tears in his eyes,I think they try to stay strong for us and the pain they feel and the pain that they see us go through they might just be afraid of more pain,It will be ok sweetie :hugs::hugs:

Steph,I DTD last night too and I think I liked it more :haha: DH looked kinda tired but I went in like a tiger for its prey :haha::haha: I was actually horney :blush: Hope all is well your way hun xoxoxo :hugs::hugs:

Jenn -Your welcome for my awesomeness and thank u for yours too :) :)
How have you been feeling?? Good I hope :) xoxoxoxoox

Amanda-I am thinking of you,I hope all is ok :) ((hugs))

Andie-I know that witch got u but u can still pop in sweets FX for your fertility appointment

Mammy-Hello?Are u still with us?

IF I missed anyone I am sorry I am kinda in a rush as I have to get my butt to the grocery store,Making some stuffed peppers tonight and cheesecake,YUM but man I am going to have to bust my but on that treadmill 2morrow.As for me ladies I am kind of concerned ok here it is in a nutshell and PLEASE keep in mind when responding I have anxiety and what you say could make me freak I am just being honest ok so everynight my boobs get hard and I feel FREEZINGGG....I take my temp and always a low grade fever this has went on for 6 days well nights now.I am fine ALL day and I also have been stuffy alittle and felt like I was going to lose my cookies 3 or 4 times and the ONLY time I everrrrr throw up is if I am drunk which is rare or if I am preggers and well I wasnt drunk and I am not preggers.I dont know WHY I have had this low grade fever but it concerns me so I am going to make a dr appointment,Some of u may be saying well why the hell is she even posting this crap she should just go to the dr,,Like I said I have anxiety and panic attacks and like to share that so you ALL know.My shrink said sometimes i remind her of chicken little...I take something so small and make it into something so big and bad that it dont have to be.I have come ALONG way and am still working on it,Alittle background (WOW I am on a roll today)
*Ok @ age 21 I woke up feeling like I couldnt breath it was sooo awful,I was sweating and scared to death BUT I didnt know why? Back then I smoked alittle weed b4 bed everynight after work I was a f/t waitress and made good cash Ok so that night I went to the ER.They said I was lacking viatmin b-12..Hm ok I said MUST be as I NEVER took vitamins.Was discharged went home,showered FELT FINE and went to get vitamins.Weeks went by and I felt fine,Then I was @ work and BAM I felt the SAME FEELING only this time I had VERY weak legs and felt like I was going to fall...My manager took my outside for air as she said I looked like I seen a ghost.I smoked a cigarette (I KNOW BAD GIRL I HAVE SINCE QUIT) and felt ok in about 20 minutes.My boss didnt want to take any chances so she sent me home,I was not comfortable with driving so I left my car @ work and called a friend.On Sept 18th 1996 around 3 am there was pounding on my door...A friend of mine stood there sobbing I said Robin whats wrong?She said that 5 of our friends had been in a bad car wreck and were ALL dead..I got dressed while calling everyone I could to see what was going on,After me freaking out and calling everyone I found out that yes 2 of my VERY close friends were killed 2 were ok and 1 was in critical care,I forgot to mention Robin had given me info before that was not all the truth ON MORE then one occassion so I WANTED to check this info out..I couldnt get right to the hospital as my friend had been air lifted to Albany medical center and I was living in MA @ the time so a few hours later when I got there it HAPPENED again and to be honest I was glad it did...The dr gave me ativan and INSTANTLY I was ok I was discharged with the diagnosis of having Anxiety/Panic attacks.My friend by the way did make it but he has since been confined to a wheelchair and is very angry with the world still to this day,I dont judge him as I dont know HOW I would feel if I were him. Ok so lived a life of HELL for about 3 months it got so bad I was fired  and ended up in a mental hospital as they were messing with sooo many different medication they literally made me either puke all the time or angry or sad and my dr stepped in and said ok I am detoxing her and I will take it from here,Well long story short he placed me on valium which was like a bandaid but worked for over a year,When I went off it....IT WAS HELL!!!! I am still struggling with some anxiety but it has gotten SO MUCH better through the years!I am now not on any medication as I just weaned myself off the lexapro when i found out I was pregnant,And as you all know I am still in counseling.I have suffered with some crap in my life that is personal but maybe in time I will share some,I HAVE NEVER had a good relationship with my Mom  which sucks and my dad has been gone since last xmas  My dad and I never had the relationship I so longed for but I loved him and he loved me.
I DONT feel sorry for myself as it has made me a stronger person but I just felt the need to share more about myself to all of you and I just wanted to let you all know that I have anxiety and here I have probably made you all wanna fall to sleep from reading so much!Sorry ladies I kind of feel foolish now but will post this still and all xoxoxoxo*


----------



## Affyash

Awwwww Brooke! Sooo much to respond to! First, don't ever be embarrassed about having panic/anxiety disorder, my husband does too and many people I know. Life is just f*&^ing too stressful to not feel anxious at least once in awhile, if not all the darn time! I don't think you're being chicken little about your current situation, either. You just had some major medical stuff go on and if you don't feel right, you need to see your doctor to confirm that everything's fine. They need to check for infections in your blood (just a simple blood test) since you have the unexplained low grade fever. I pray that when you go, they can rule this out and then you'll know you don't have any infections. I'm so sorry to hear all that horrible stuff about your friend's car accident and stuff with your parents. Sometimes I will take on the emotional burden of those around me to the point of detriment and then I just have to step back and try to focus on myself and my immediate family. You can only help as much as you're able before you just break down. My mom and I don't get along very well lately either, so I can relate to that. Just focus on your beautiful daughter and supportive husband when it gets too overwhelming and find solace in them. I know, easier said than done! Love you and hope you get some answers to how you've been feeling lately! 
Jenn thanks for the kind words. Yes, we just need to focus on each other and not put so much emphasis on the finances. There will always be money problems, but we need to make sure there's always going to be love too!
I hate feeling crampy for no reason - at least with O and AF there's an explanation. Why am I cramping now????!!! Oh well, this is normal, I remember it with my more recent cycles. Just sucks. Ohhhh I forgot to tell you that I got the authorization letter from my insurance yesterday to go ahead with the "infertility workup" from my doctor! I have a feeling nothing's wrong and that we just haven't been doing it on the right days, but I'll still go. When should I in my cycle? like now before O? I just don't know. Maybe I'll call my doc at lunch.
Love you guys! I'll check in again soon!


----------



## waiting2012

I'm going to go heat up my lunch so I can respond in a proper manner...LOL...

And :dohh: Sorry about the mistake--I swear I thought it was Jenn that had the dr's appt today--LOL...preggo brain+preggo vision=:dohh:

I will be back on in a minute!!!

Luv,Steph


----------



## Affyash

OK here's like a gazillion photos of me and my fam!


----------



## Affyash

Here's some more!!
 



Attached Files:







33596_1296978764769_1839365537_610369_4680937_n.jpeg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2









248515_1758179318578_1361857518_1601721_2085472_n.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 4









215495_1506699447655_1839365537_951020_4684660_n.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 2









320102_1747911957817_1839365537_1223773_5858614_n.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> Here's some more!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: OMG love these pics so much and I will be back in a bit to respond to your response :haha: WOW that sounds crazy LOL...Hugs xoxo


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> OK here's like a gazillion photos of me and my fam!
> 
> View attachment 324049
> 
> 
> View attachment 324050
> 
> 
> View attachment 324051
> 
> 
> View attachment 324052
> 
> 
> View attachment 324053

:happydance::happydance: I LOVE that pic of your son! Looks like a professional did it!!!I would have that blown up if I were you :cry::cry::cry::cry: I wish I had better pics of Aliah :cry::cry::cry: Ok I WILL really go now b4 the dinner I am supposed to make turns into take out :haha: Hugs 2 u all xoxoxo


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke...
You don't EVER have to feel like you can't ask us stuff or tell us stuff! We ALL have a few skeletons in our closet..LOL..And for whatever reason--we feel like ours are scarier than someone elses. I personally feel like mine are..LOL..I mean, I terminated a pregnancy because I was an abusive relationship and my son was 2 at the time and my mom was adament about me doing it because in her words, "Your not capable of taking care of another baby and you live in our home" all the while she kept telling me that my dad was NEVER to know about it. I was a grown woman and living at home and working full time, going to school and when I found that my "fiance" (not Wesley's dad OR Jason) was abusive--I left him--packed my shit and went back home--and here I was by mother's own accord not capable of having another to raise. I was devastated and I know people do not approve of it--I don't wish the pain that caused on ANYONE! **Like I wrote in a previous post--I made m peace with God, and when I got pg a year after the abt. I miscarried and did not even realize I was pg because I took a test--negative; bled for 7 days; took the other test I had for shits and giggles and it was blaring positive--went for dr appt due to the bleeding I had had--yolk sac was "disolving" or breaking up and I had miscarried. When that happened I felt like that was God's way of saying "Eye for an Eye"--I felt forgiven.** after the abt, I felt like my dad deserved to know, I told him everything--I told him how my mother made me feel I "HAD" to do it; our relationship got terrible after that--not that it was ever good but I ended up taking a bottle of Depakote, a bottle of Xanax, a bottle of Darvocet, a bottle of blood pressure medication, and some other pain pill. I only remember taking the Xanax--I woke up in the ICU restrained and laying naked in a bed with monitors and IV's hooked up to me. Seems between the abortion and my relationship with the two people I needed support from the most--nearly did me in and my dad found me laying in my bedroom face down on the floor. I don't remember anything from the time I took the bottle of xanax and very grateful that the mind works that way because apparently it was quite hairy--as I had to be carried down a flight of stairs kicking and screaming-nearly punched my mother in the face and I have NO recollection of where my then 3 year old son was at the time--but I remember thinking--If I'm not capable of being a mom to another child then I wasn't capable of being a mom to my son and that my parents could just raise him. While in the hospital--I lost my father--as he pretty much disowned me (and our relationship did not get better for 6 years following that); I found out I suffered from Anxiety disorder and Depression; I was kicked out of my parents home and had to sign guardianship papers allowing my parents to care for my son. When I got out of the hospital--I was left homeless pretty much and if it wasn't for my friendship with my then roommate I would have ended up on the street or living in my car. Eventually, I got my own place just around the corner from my parents and my mom did her best to make sure I got to see Wes when I wasn't working--then that became an ordeal. They always something going on and I couldn't see him. I started to work 2 jobs to stay busy. I was working in childcare and at a pharmacy as a tech and :dohh: had access to medication. Yep, I got brave--stole a bottle of meds of parkinsons--took it all--ended up on the highway out in the middle of nowhere with a flat tire and no recollection of ever having left my apartment. When I finally did get home--by the grace of GOD, I slept for 4 days straight-lost both my jobs and called my best friends here in Texas--I told them--come and get me--I can't live like this anymore. My best friend made it to kansas in 6 1/2- 7 hours--he literally flew. We loaded my stuff, I told my son goodbye and moved back to Texas. Of course I got my son back--but that was only because I met Jason and he "saved" me just like my friends did--my son lived with my folks for a year--the longest year of my life but had he not--what path was I going to drag him down? Don't get me wrong--I still have my moments when I think--"Damn, how easy would it be to just say "F" it "and let Jason take care of the kids without me and then I remember--that is the illness talking. That is my depression, that is my anxiety telling me to do stupid shit and that I'm not worth it as a wife and mother. I have figured out that I was missing something in my life--an abundance of supportive and positive people in my life. I still have those best friends that rescued me so many years ago, and I have Jason, but but what about people who just support you because of who you are today and don't know the road you've been on that led you to here? I have been a member of my church for nearly 3 years now--I love it. I am part of the choir, I do bible study (which I have tonite:happydance:); I have been on an Emmaus Walk for Women (spiritually, emotionally and physically moving--the ultimate act of forgiveness--I experienced that during those 3 days), I and my children have been on mission trips...It is just an AWESOME feeling...And to know that my husband sees that I am happy where I'm at--I love him more for that everyday.
I'm not saying church is the answer, or anything like that--that's what worked for me--I had done the counseling, etc but felt like they weren't touching my damaged soul the way I needed them to. You are getting help--no one can fault you for that. No one can fault you for sharing your life and experiences with us. NO ONE on this thread is going to point a finger and judge you for your past. (I will shoot them with HORSE SHIT if they do!)
Now, about your fever, etc...Honey..I agree with Ashe. Probably best to see a doctor on that one. You mentioned your boobs are kind of "hard"--it could be mastitis--due to the sudden change in your hormones because of the m/c and mastitis can cause low grade fever. But a good work-up wouldn't hurt...

We love ya Hun! Don't ever apologize for what you are posting--just post it!!


----------



## TandA08

Hi All..... Just an hour before I leave work, but 2 more hours before my Dr's appt. I'll be back on after my appt to update everyone! For some reason, I'm feeling kinda nervous. I think I'm nervous cause I won't actually be seeing my Dr, I'll be seeing the CNA. Turns out my Dr is now officially partially retired and not doing deliveries anymore. I can still see him in the office, but it will be one of the other TWO doctors in the office that will be delivering. I'm sad because I've been going to this Dr for years now, and he was SO excited to find out that I am finally pregnant. But I am happy to know that I will still get to see him in the office once in a while, just not today. Oh well....

Brooke, I agree with Steph, don't hesitate to say whatever you feel you need or want to talk about. That is why we are all here! Love ya!

Gotta run ladies, catcha later.


----------



## waiting2012

Ashley...
Sweetie..Been there and done that with the dh's indecisiveness..Get pregnant/Don't get pregnant/get pregnant, etc...Like a f'ing yo-yo and men just don't seem to get that we women can't be "strung" along and flipped around like some yo-yo. My motto now-a-days is "If he don't like it--tough shit; If he does like--who gives a shit!" I have been yanked around like a yo-yo trying to conceive/not trying to conceive/trying etc--I just kind of got fed up with it. Like I told Jason--you don't want me to get pregnant--do something about it. Needless to say--he didn't...:rofl:...I think it's his way of be on the defensive since we have had so many losse--but when we should have been having open discussions about how being pregnant made us feel and how the miscarriages made us feel--I would ball my eyes out when he wasn't around and he would just make snide comments if I even mentioned the thought of being pregnant. 
And I agree with the whole--take time for yourselves thing...Don't let finances, etc come between ya'll. Number 1 reason for divorce is usually disputes about money--you would think it would be infidelity but I guess more people are willing to put up with cheating spouse than figure out how to not make money a priority or a strain on the relationship. Don't get me wrong--Jason and I argue about money, bills, etc (he's in school and my income is what carries us) but like I tell him when he throws the D' word around, "You can't afford to divorce me"...He laughs but only because he knows I'm right! So don't stress about it hun! and Stressing about TTC--is the worst..Ya'll to have one of those kinky-rollplay-nights when Quinn is over at 'grandma's house or a babysitters, etc...I would do that with Jason--you know, have him "pick me up" at a bar or something--but even he jokes, he'd be too tempted to pick someone else up and then he'd get his ass kicked in the parking lot...:rofl:...But we've been together for almost 13 years--damn thats a long time--lol...Just breathe in and out--and relax!!!

Luv ya hun!!


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry about the mishap earlier...I so thought it was Jenn's appt today....My bad...Sorry to hear about your doctor too--that does suck...I was also wondering what a CNA is in California? Here they are Certified Nurse Aides/Assistants--I only know that because I have my Texas CNA license...I was just wondering if they were the same thing or something different.

Good Luck sweetie!

Luv and Hugs!
Stephanie


----------



## waiting2012

Did I forget to mention--LOVE THE PICS GIRLFRIEND!!! Your Quinn reminds me soo much of how Wes looked when he was that age!!!

Too Cute--and that belly pic--I just wish my belly pics could look that good!!! :rofl::holly: (now turn Holly to the side view...:rofl:)


----------



## Affyash

LOL! Thank you Steph, I just love you! You have very sound wisdom and advice and it so helps to feel validated and supported! I agree with you about the dh stuff, we're just overstressed and underfinanced right now, I know it. I also know that should we get prego, we could and will rearrange a few key details in our lives (daycare, job, home) and we'd be set. I think he's afraid to jump. He'll have the fire under his ass though once the baby is coming, so I know it will work out. Thank you so much!

As for your response to Brooke - oh man do you have that all right! We do all have skeletons in our closets (I'm not gonna lie, I'm still a sometimes smoker) and we all have our ways of coping with it (religion, medicine, etc.) and I think the big thing to remember here is that we all come to this site for some kind of support and non-judgment and thank the stars above we've found it in this thread! I am so grateful for all of you and cherish each of your personalities and input! Please know that I will never ever ever judge any of you for anything you say or feel. I'm a freakin' looney bin sometimes and I could never fault someone for being the same! LOL!

T - sucks about your doc. Are you comfortable with the other two? Do you think you'd want to switch practices? I hope it all works out with them and you can just stay. I can't wait to hear about the appt - oh how I miss going! :)


----------



## Affyash

And the belly pics - OMG so funny! I totally don't remember being that big...can't wait to get rotund again! :)


----------



## waiting2012

Ashley--KUDOS!! **Ps..Don't fret over the smoking thing!--I've been trying to quit for 3 weeks now--:blush::wacko:--I know, I know--but with Adrian--I had to literally force myself to quit at 4 months because I actually craved nicotine the way some women crave pickles and ice cream..My ob told me it was more harmful the first few months to go 'cold turkey' as it shocks the body and the withdrawl would be more harmful than the actual act of smoking--SO...I have cut back--A LOT, and its getting easier to go without--but man--I feel like a bloated and stuffed pig because I'm eating more now...In fact I just ate a quisadilla (sp?), 2 KING SIZED kit-kats, and a pkg of zingers...:rofl:....:holly:{She ain't got nothing on me...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Never been one to record "growth"...LOL...BUT even I have to say--DAMN! GIRL--YOU IS HUGE!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:....Oh well...better that is the last...LOL...

So laugh--Shit, I am!!! LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Alrighty...I have to gather my trash, take a pee break--and get my kiddos from the nap room...I have bible study tonite from 7-8:30 or so--I probably won't make it back on after 6:30 at least..I will try to check in before I go to my study...Love ya'll--if for some reason I don't make it back till tomorrow...
Now that I ate all that crap--I need a nap--why do I do it...LOL...

OK, Going to run--Talk to everyone soon!!!! 
XOXOXO


----------



## Affyash

LOL Steph! Trust me you are not huge! I could send you pics of my in-laws that would make you feel tiny! You make me laugh! And I totally get it with the smoking - I had a conversation with a coworker about it and she said her doctor told her the same thing. YES, it's not good to smoke while pregnant DEFINITELY but stress is also a huge factor especially in the first trimester and you don't want to do anything to add to it including cutting back smoking to the point of causing you more stress. When I got preg in Aug, I was able to go to one at night for a week and I was stoked. It wasn't that bad. Then, of course, with the mc I started again and a lot more than before. I was able to cold turkey it with Q with no problem, so I'm hoping it won't be a problem with the next one. FX for you hun, just take care of yourself and your beans as best as YOU can! We're all here for you!


----------



## TandA08

Ugh, now I'm just frustrated. The Dr's office called me, they had to cancel my appt with the CNA (yes Steph, it's a Certified Nurse's Assistant), because she was sick, and they rescheduled me for a little later today with one of the other Dr's. Well, I'm glad that I'll get a chance to meet one of the other Dr's (cause no, I haven't met them yet), but the Dr they scheduled me for is on call, and they told me I have to call them a half hour before my appt to see if she is in the office. So, I just called 10 minutes ago, to see, and they said she wasn't in the office yet, but to call back at 2. Well, it's 2 now, so I guess I'm gonna call again.......


----------



## Affyash

Well that plain stinks! At least you're at home instead of at work! I hope you get to go in today, that would totally suck if you couldn't!


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya--sorry to hear about the appointment...If its going to be this difficult--whats it going to be like later down the road when you are seeing the doctor every 2 wks and then weekly...UGH...And I guess California allows their CNA's to have more responsibilities than ours do..Although when I was a CNA in Kansas I did things there we aren't allowed to do in this state--When I worked in Ortho and Oncology I did a lot of foley caths and stitch and staple removals, finger sticks on the diabetics, etc...Here in Texas they are very limited as to what we can do and not do...The hospitals here just don't utilize them like they do in other states... Hopefully you'll be able to get in!

OH, and Please send prayers to Jenn and her son...His grandpa passed away so she may not be on much if at all..I told her to spend this time with her lil'man and we'd catch up later! Keep her in ya'lls thoughts...

Going to head home--Colder than a whale diggers butt! Hopefully, I can get on a bit before bible study!

And thanks Ashe--I don't feel so huge now!!! :rofl:


----------



## Affyash

OH no! Jenn! I'm so so sorry, I hope the lil guy is OK!


----------



## TandA08

Oh Jenn, I am SO sorry to hear about the loss!!! Extra hugs to you and your little man!!

Well, I got in to the Dr's office, and actually saw a Dr. She was super nice and we actually really liked her. She explained a ton to us that the nurse was supposed to have explained to us last time but didn't. We asked tons of questions, and she answered them all. She used the doppler to listen to the baby's heartbeat and she said it sounded great, and was in the 160 range. I go back and see her again in 5 weeks. I'll be just about 17 weeks, and dangit I shoulda asked if that one will be an ultrasound or not....


----------



## waiting2012

:happydance::happydance: So happy ya'll like the doctor!!! and Great news about the hb too!! Sounds like a jumpy little boy to me!!! I say that cause Wes' hb was always high like that and Adrian's ran a little lower like in the 140's...

I had a great bible study--the book is a little different and we are studying the gospel according to John--which I learned tonite was not actually written by John...:dohh::shrug:Seems it was written by the disciple that Jesus' loved the most. What is odd is I have a different theory on who actually wrote it..I'm a bit of a History Channel buff and this has been something Jason and I have discussed before and God knows the people I go to church with would probably show me the door as well as all those in the Catholic church--which is what Jason and I were both brought up in religious wise...So please don't shoot me--but hear me out...I believe the gospel of John was written by Mary Magdelene. When Michelangelo painted his last supper painting--there was speculation as to "who" Jesus is sitting beside and how feminine this disciple looks. It is written in at least one or two of the other gospels how he (as in Jesus) had kissed her--and she plays such a vital role during his ministry after he 'saved' her from being stoned for adultry. When Christ was crucified--she was asked who she was--"I am family"--that was her reply. She was the one that Jesus appearred to right after his resurrection and it was she that was told to go to his followers and tell them that he had risen. Hmmm...a head scratcher, I know...I am a devote follower of Christ--don't get me wrong...Most people have this idea that Jesus was born, raised as any other child would be raised, and then while in his early 30's decided--ok I'm going to perform miracles and cause such a stir that I will be crucified, and rise from the dead. It states clearly that Jesus is God--and Jesus was God's son--that he was sent to Earth to live as a man. So why is not feasible that Jesus, living as any other man--would have a wife and why not it be Mary Magdelene? There is a story in the old testament--I'll have to find it--I don't think it is Solomon, but someone like that--someone very much spoken about whose wife was chosen by God and she was a harlot...Ok that was really random and all like ya'll probably care...LOL...So like I was saying--I really think that the Gospel of John which they know was not written by Peter or Paul was written by Mary Magdelene... 

Well, that's my opinion and yes, opinions are like assholes--everyone has one and this one is SO FAR OUT THERE--ya'll probably think--what was she smoking tonite at her bible study...:rofl:....

Ok, I need to get off to bed--I have to get Adrian up in the am so I can get her dressed for her showing tomorrow...I hate that I'm going to miss seeing her show at county but hopefully she places high enough she can go to auction saturday night...That would be awesome as she can use that money to maybe go to Nationals which is in Kansas...

Everyone have a good night!!!

Luv Ya'll, Stephanie


----------



## Affyash

Yaaaaay Tanya! So happy to hear it went so well! That must put your mind at rest a lot! Don't worry about the u/s next appt I'm like 99% sure they do the next one at around 16-20 weeks esp if they didn't do it this time! Funny what Steph heard about fast hearts being boys I've always heard opposite - boys slow girls fast. I think. LOL! Can't wait to find out!

Steph that's a very interesting theory and not the first time I've heard that argument! I think you might be onto something! Cute that you're so into it! And I don mean that condescendingly I genuinely think it's cool that you are as passionate as you are about your spirituality and religion! Rock on sista! Hope Adrian does well tomorrow and gets her moola!


----------



## Affyash

Uh oh yeah...me...just ho-hum neither bad nor great. Which is actually kind of comforting. At least I'm not totally down LOL! Well catch y'all later! Sweet dreams!


----------



## waiting2012

I can not be alone in this feeling...LOL

Thanks Ashe, by the way--I was worried that I might have ya'll thinking I was coo-coo bird or something with my thoughts...I broke the cardinal rule--NO SPORTS, RELIGION, OR POLITICS...LOL...That is what my dad always told me...:rofl:...But I was still thinking about it this am and was like---"who was that in the old testament???" :rofl:....I remember now--but can't remember his name...LOL...All I know is that there is reference to one of the higher ups in the temple and how when he was choosing a wife--God sent him a message that his wife should be this woman who was a harlot--He refused and married someone else--If I remember right, he ended up marrying the woman the Lord wanted him to and sent him the message that it was not his place to judge the woman based on what she "was". Quite interesting if you ask me...OK...there--that was sooo bugging me that I couldn't remember it...LOL

And thanks for the positive vibes for Adrian...I so want to see her show--but unless by some miracle they tell me I can have the rest of the afternoon off after lunch--ain't happening...UGH...She doesn't show till after 1pm and they start showing the cattle at 1pm and there are 12 steers before they start showing the heifers...

The upside is I got my W2 from work already---got it today! Yay! Now I can file, I think...I can't remember if I have any other's coming or not...I'll wait until the 1st of February to file to be sure.

Well, gotto get back in...

I HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING A FANTASTIC FRIDAY!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Affyash

Damn it's quiet again on here! :) I really hope you get off early Steph so you can go see Adrian. FX for you! Hope you're feeling good too!

Thinking about everyone else too! Hope your mornings are going fabulously!


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Brooke...
> You don't EVER have to feel like you can't ask us stuff or tell us stuff! We ALL have a few skeletons in our closet..LOL..And for whatever reason--we feel like ours are scarier than someone elses. I personally feel like mine are..LOL..I mean, I terminated a pregnancy because I was an abusive relationship and my son was 2 at the time and my mom was adament about me doing it because in her words, "Your not capable of taking care of another baby and you live in our home" all the while she kept telling me that my dad was NEVER to know about it. I was a grown woman and living at home and working full time, going to school and when I found that my "fiance" (not Wesley's dad OR Jason) was abusive--I left him--packed my shit and went back home--and here I was by mother's own accord not capable of having another to raise. I was devastated and I know people do not approve of it--I don't wish the pain that caused on ANYONE! **Like I wrote in a previous post--I made m peace with God, and when I got pg a year after the abt. I miscarried and did not even realize I was pg because I took a test--negative; bled for 7 days; took the other test I had for shits and giggles and it was blaring positive--went for dr appt due to the bleeding I had had--yolk sac was "disolving" or breaking up and I had miscarried. When that happened I felt like that was God's way of saying "Eye for an Eye"--I felt forgiven.** after the abt, I felt like my dad deserved to know, I told him everything--I told him how my mother made me feel I "HAD" to do it; our relationship got terrible after that--not that it was ever good but I ended up taking a bottle of Depakote, a bottle of Xanax, a bottle of Darvocet, a bottle of blood pressure medication, and some other pain pill. I only remember taking the Xanax--I woke up in the ICU restrained and laying naked in a bed with monitors and IV's hooked up to me. Seems between the abortion and my relationship with the two people I needed support from the most--nearly did me in and my dad found me laying in my bedroom face down on the floor. I don't remember anything from the time I took the bottle of xanax and very grateful that the mind works that way because apparently it was quite hairy--as I had to be carried down a flight of stairs kicking and screaming-nearly punched my mother in the face and I have NO recollection of where my then 3 year old son was at the time--but I remember thinking--If I'm not capable of being a mom to another child then I wasn't capable of being a mom to my son and that my parents could just raise him. While in the hospital--I lost my father--as he pretty much disowned me (and our relationship did not get better for 6 years following that); I found out I suffered from Anxiety disorder and Depression; I was kicked out of my parents home and had to sign guardianship papers allowing my parents to care for my son. When I got out of the hospital--I was left homeless pretty much and if it wasn't for my friendship with my then roommate I would have ended up on the street or living in my car. Eventually, I got my own place just around the corner from my parents and my mom did her best to make sure I got to see Wes when I wasn't working--then that became an ordeal. They always something going on and I couldn't see him. I started to work 2 jobs to stay busy. I was working in childcare and at a pharmacy as a tech and :dohh: had access to medication. Yep, I got brave--stole a bottle of meds of parkinsons--took it all--ended up on the highway out in the middle of nowhere with a flat tire and no recollection of ever having left my apartment. When I finally did get home--by the grace of GOD, I slept for 4 days straight-lost both my jobs and called my best friends here in Texas--I told them--come and get me--I can't live like this anymore. My best friend made it to kansas in 6 1/2- 7 hours--he literally flew. We loaded my stuff, I told my son goodbye and moved back to Texas. Of course I got my son back--but that was only because I met Jason and he "saved" me just like my friends did--my son lived with my folks for a year--the longest year of my life but had he not--what path was I going to drag him down? Don't get me wrong--I still have my moments when I think--"Damn, how easy would it be to just say "F" it "and let Jason take care of the kids without me and then I remember--that is the illness talking. That is my depression, that is my anxiety telling me to do stupid shit and that I'm not worth it as a wife and mother. I have figured out that I was missing something in my life--an abundance of supportive and positive people in my life. I still have those best friends that rescued me so many years ago, and I have Jason, but but what about people who just support you because of who you are today and don't know the road you've been on that led you to here? I have been a member of my church for nearly 3 years now--I love it. I am part of the choir, I do bible study (which I have tonite:happydance:); I have been on an Emmaus Walk for Women (spiritually, emotionally and physically moving--the ultimate act of forgiveness--I experienced that during those 3 days), I and my children have been on mission trips...It is just an AWESOME feeling...And to know that my husband sees that I am happy where I'm at--I love him more for that everyday.
> I'm not saying church is the answer, or anything like that--that's what worked for me--I had done the counseling, etc but felt like they weren't touching my damaged soul the way I needed them to. You are getting help--no one can fault you for that. No one can fault you for sharing your life and experiences with us. NO ONE on this thread is going to point a finger and judge you for your past. (I will shoot them with HORSE SHIT if they do!)
> Now, about your fever, etc...Honey..I agree with Ashe. Probably best to see a doctor on that one. You mentioned your boobs are kind of "hard"--it could be mastitis--due to the sudden change in your hormones because of the m/c and mastitis can cause low grade fever. But a good work-up wouldn't hurt...
> 
> We love ya Hun! Don't ever apologize for what you are posting--just post it!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks for reaching out to me like this I had tears in my eyes that you have had this pain in your life but also a smile that you have overcome it,I feel your VERY brave and sweet and am honored to have u as a friend :hugs::hugs::hugs: I will pray you can stop smoking but I smoked with my daughter I cut back BUT I did smoke,I only quit recently because they went up again and DH was complaining as he dont smoke..When I am sipping my :coffee: I crave a cig sooo bad!!!
I will reply more later sweets I am running super late but love u all xxoxoxox :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Affyash

This is going to sound really lame (and I'm not stupid!) but is it POSSIBLE that one can have a period and still be prego? I'm like 99% sure I'm not, especially since I had my period (started last Fri and "ended" on Tues but I've been spotting since) but my cervix is still high and has been since before AF and all through it. Which is weird right? I mean usually my cp is low and hard right before AF and then continues to be until the next O. It's been high (like really high) for awhile and it varies between hard and soft to the feel. I've been crampy and having backaches throughout. My nipples are tingling just talking about it, but this is all in my head right? Last time I tested was last Thurs right before AF started. I'm losing my mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammytoerin

Hi!! How is everybody? This is the first chance I have had to take time to myself all week!! I've been having a read through everybody's posts to see how you're all doing!! I've absolutely loved looking at the photos - you all look so healthy and happy!! Steph, you look beautiful :) 
Ash - I have heard of people having what they think is their period, but are actually pregnant. However, I really don't know!! I'm hoping you get a BFP soon :) Hope you're well x
Tanya - I'm so glad to hear you're appointment went really well. It makes all the difference when you get a Health Care Professional who understands, listens and answers your questions :) Sounds like you've got a bouncy, healthy little boy! 

I will be going back to have a look at the rest of your posts!! I hope everyone is well, and I look forward to reading all of your news :)

As for us - we haven't stopped!! I love my job, but I'm swamped in paperwork! Tonight I have decided to take a night away from it though. Oh how I wish I could go part time, so I could have more time with my amazing little girl :'(
My AF is due on Sunday. I've been trying really hard not to think about so that I don't get my hopes up and i'm not disappointed when it arrives!!
My goodness my moods have been all over the place this week! I do feel for my fiance - he deserves a medal after everything he's put up with this week!!
I fought back tears when I had a meeting with the principal teacher earlier in the week about planning :S She did notice! But then at any time I will switch immediately to being very happy!! Especially when I pick up my daughter :)
Tonight, when myself and my fiance were cleaning the floors, he reminded me to wring out the mop out well. Well, I flipped, which is so unlike me!! I told him not to have a go at me, threw the mop to the floor, and told him to do the floors himself!! Then I burst into tears, and apologised over and over :S I felt so bad as he's so hands on and helpful around the house!! All he did was hold me and tell me he loves me :') x

I'm just putting this down to the pressure I've been under at work, drowning in paperwork and missing our daughter all day. Could also be that my AF is on it's way, and hormones are all over the place! Just hoping that's not the case!

I did test last Sunday morning but it came back negative ... I knew it was far too early for me to test anyway. I'm going to wait until Sunday to test again! I'm away to my bed early tonight to see if a good night's sleep helps to improve my mood tomorrow!! Thank goodness it's Saturday tomorrow - a whole day of doing fun family activities :) 

I really hope everyone is doing well. I'll go now to have a read of everyone's posts! xx


----------



## Affyash

Aw, welcome back Laura! Sucks to hear you're struggling sometimes, but trust me we all do. I think it's just being a woman! Hormones are always coursing through our veins, it's not our faults dammit! Hope to hear that you get your BFP that would be sooo awesome! And would help to explain the mood swings! :) FX for you hun!


----------



## mammytoerin

Thanks! It's nice to know I'm not the only one :) How's your family? How many children do you have already? Ignore that - just noticed you're TTC #2! Your profile pic is beautiful :) Such a happy photo!! I'm usually such a happy, calm person! I just worry that the moods rub off on my daughter, although, even if i'm not feeling good, I always make sure I'm happy around her -- I don't have to try as she's my world and has me smiling within a second of being with her :) Do you work full-time also? xx


----------



## Affyash

LOL no problem! Yeah, I have a 20 month old son, Quinn. We'd love to give him a lil brother or sister. I try not to stress too much about rubbing off on Q because if you're like 99% awesome in front of them, that's what they'll remember! I absolutely feel you with regards to lighting up when you're with them. Yes, I work full time now and it is soooooo hard! We had a little discussion a couple pages back where I started bitching about working while trying to raise my kid(s) especially when he's so little! I just hate being away from him and working mostly just to have someone else raise him! I'm hoping that will change when I get prego with another one and we can move to a smaller cheaper place so I can stay home... Sigh, I hope it all works out. With all of us! What's your daughter's name? She's so cute!


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, Sorry I have been away. My son seems to be doing ok, he is sad but he understands his grandpa is in a better place now. The funeral will be on Sunday and the burial is on Monday. How is everyone doing? It's been pretty quiet the last few days. I was reading Brooke and Steph's posts about their circumstances and I have to tell you 2 that you 2 are both AMAZING people and if you keep on going through life with a positive outlook you will be able to become better and better each and every day. It may not be noticable to you but I promise others do see it. I recently quit smoking also. When I got preg and had the chemical I couldnt help but think it was because I smoked. I didnt smoke alot but I would have a few a day, then as soon as I knew I was ovulating the next month I couldnt even pick one up, I was to scared, I had no withdraws no cravings nothing and I have smoked for 6 years. I thank God for this because I know it was him that helped me. I had tried to quit before and I never could and just like that I was able to just because I knew I was ovulating and might get a bean and didnt want to harm it at all. You both will be able to quit eventually also, set your mind to it, make it your goal, give yourself a deadline and just go for it gradually cut off one more each day or week. Anyways sorry I am jabbering. I am 12 weeks today!!!!!!!!!! I took some bump pics this morning, please pay no attention to my hair and face as I had literally just got out of bed, no make up no shower and no brushed hair lol. I see a change! And thats becuase I had taken an 11 week bum pic just last week and this one looks way different to me.
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-11_08.05.31.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6









2012-01-11_08.06.31.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Affyash

Again, Jenn I'm so sorry about your son's grandpa! Hope the services go well and it's not too hard on him. Thanks for your support about the smoking too. I had one a day with my mc since the day I found out and I, too, felt so extremely guilty that I caused it. It was awful. However, I am trying to cut back and I absolutely will quit for good when I get prego next time. I was so good with Q, but my evil sister in law (who finds out what she's having on Monday btw) made me start again with her and I always regretted it! I can totally see a change in your bump, so exciting! And congrats on making it to the second trimester!!! yay!!! Have you told the boys yet you're expecting? I bet they're so excited! I'll catch you guys later! Love to all!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes my 5 year old is sooooo protective! He is always saying mom you cant do that you might hurt the baby, or mom LOOK at your stomach it looks bigger lol, my 8 year old he doesnt seem to care much lol. Thank you for your support with the death everyone. And the smoking, if you can cut to one a day then it shouldnt be to hard for you to quit when you are ready, of course that all depends on our emotions and stress levels also. I am bored here at home! I have been flipping between here and facebook because I have like nothing to do!


----------



## Affyash

That's so cute! I bet they want a baby sister too! Can't wait til you find out what you're having that will be so fun! I know, I'm bored out of my mind at work...but at least I'm getting paid to chat on bnb! :) Bad Ashley, I know...


----------



## waiting2012

Everything is ok! I hope I didn't worry ya'll to bad!! Going to catch up on anything I missed..FXed I get a good connection while i do it!!

Hope to reply soon!

Luv,Stephanie


----------



## TandA08

Ladies, I have two minutes to say: Hi, I'm exhausted, I've been at work since 6am standing on my feet all day and didn't get off work until after 4pm. I have to get dessert made for dinner that we are going to in twenty minutes. I have to be back at work at 7am tomorrow.... the rest of January is going to be like this. 

Missed you all so much today.

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

First off--Thank you ladies from the bottom of my heart!!!

Laura--I pray that your moodiness growlmad:/:cry:/:flower:) is ALL pg hormone related!!!! It def sounds like it!:thumbup: I hope your weekend is FABULOUS and :bfp: filled!!! I bet your glad things should be getting calmer at work soon!!

Ashley--Interesting, very interesting...I say if your period WASN'T normal test again...I mean--you have good sx of pregnancy or really F'ed up hormones...You might be surprised and I have done some reading online about sometimes women interpret bleeding as a period--when in fact its IB (or what is left and its just then coming) and also its not unusual to have a period while pregnant..When I was pg with Adrian I woke up one morning in my 3rd month and I was gushing blood and passing clots! Went to the ER thinking I was miscarrying her and they couldn't find a cause for it--it lasted like 2 days...

Brooke--I appreciate what you wrote--and I just wanted you to know--you are not alone. Nor do I want anyone to here to ever think they are alone! I love ya hun! and My prayers are with you and your family, and keeping my fx'ed for another :bfp: soon!!!

Jenn--I'm glad to hear that your lil' man is doing better...I think sometimes kids deal better with the loss of a loved one more than we give them credit for. I think its because of the innocence involved. And your bump looks GREAT!! And trust me girl--I wasn't even noticing what your hair and stuff looked like--LOL...I was too busy checking your bump out!!! LOOKS GOOD!!

Tanya--I don't think your online--but when you do--I hope you've had an awesome day!

Amanda--Thinking of you hun!! I know THIS weekend is the big weekend!!!

Andie--we haven't heard from you in awhile--I hope you are ok, hun!!! Thinking of you!!!

Going to surf a bit I think....AND oh, yeah..How could I forget--Adrian showed her heifer and she got 2nd place! Funny though there was only 2 in her class--her and one other girl (who by the way is the one who's mom was pg at the last the 4-H meeting--seems her mom has had the baby--I still get peeved when I think about what she across from me saying that night--how she was done trying and cried because she got a positive hpt and she really didn't want to be pregnant....People like that really irk me...Its like hunny, if you only knew how many women would give their right and left tit for a positive hpt right now!) anyhow--she doesn't go to the auction but she did win a whopping $6.00 and got a nice red ribbon....Next week is the stock show..and she can't wait!! She only has to be in school 2 days next week so she's happy about that too..LOL...Monday is a holiday and she's exempt from school thursday and friday...Lucky Duck!

Well, if I don't make it back--hopefully, my connection will be good tomorrow...(Good Night--if I don't make it back!)

Luv and Hugs Ladies!!


----------



## brooke1993

Hello ladies I am sorry I have been away but the baby and I are both sick,I brought her to the dr as she was crying alot this afternoon and I didnt wanna wait to end up in the ER,She didnt test positive for strep but her ears were red so they said plenty of fluids and rest and as for me I feel like I have been ran over :(
This is one of the reasons I hate my DH job,He is around so many different people that I always blame him when I get sick,I literally feel like crap or even that I was shot with shit see I still have alittle sense of humor.I love ya all ladies and i am sorry this is so short. 


*Welcome back Mammy (Laura) I said TEST!Sounds like you may be BFP xoxoxo*

*Jenn I am so so sorry for your family loss and you look beautiful in the morning and your bump is soooo cute*

*Ash I am thinking of you and send hugs and think you should TEST!I will be coming back in am to see if you did with my DD I did spot some so its possible sweets xoxo
*

*Steph I miss ya and hope your getting some rest,Thanks for all your encouraging words..Love your bump xooxxox*

*Amanda How are you feeling lovey?? Thinking of you xoxo*

*Tanya try not to overdue it sweets,I will pray its a smooth move..Loving that you heard the babys heartbeat xoxoxoxo My dd was always high so I say a GIRL FOR SURE XOOXO 
*

*Andie-Where are you?Maybe your on a break,Goodluck @ the docs*

Hugs 2 you all and if I forgot someone I am sorry I am heading to a bath and bed I am beat and the baby is now sleeping xoxoxoo Hugz


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww thank you Brooke, I hope you and your baby girl get to feeling better. Try toget some rest tonight. Hope your lil girl doesnt keep you up throughout the night. Isnt it nice to always have someone to blame stuff on:) I think we all do it cause its never our fault right;)


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke--I hope you get to feeling better soon! and I hope your lil' lady feels better soon too! We usually have 18 kids between the 2's class and 3/4's class--today only 11 between the classes cause we have so many that are sick right now...UGH....Wishing you lots of love hun!


----------



## brooke1993

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks ladies,I jumped back on for a few as DH is sleeping and if the baby gets up he said he will get up with her :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: I am so tired but achey and well just cant sleep.I took a OPK today :haha: I know I said I wouldnt,It wasnt postive so maybe I will try again in a few days just really trying to take everyday as it comes and not trying to TRY so hard :haha: ya right LOL..Well I wanted to pop in and say hello I am going to try to get some sleep soon,Hugz and luv Brooke :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Good morning all, hope everyone had a good night. I work the late shift today booooo. 
Brooke-so glad your hubby offered to get up with your baby girl, thats so sweet of him. Hopeshe was able to sleep well and not wake up through the night and hope you were able to get some rest.
Tanya-so sorry you have to be on your feet all through the week, did they move your desk to the new office friday like they were suppoised to? Maybe it wont be so bad the rest of the week, get that overtime girl lol but dont push yourslef to hard if you need a break you take it.
Steph- thats great about your daughter I bet she is excited! How are you feeling?
Amanda-looking forward to hearing how your engagment party went, I hope you feel some relief now knowing that step is over.
Ashley-did you test? I had a cousin who had a period all throughout her pregnancy, she didnt even know she was pregnant until she actually went into labor, she thought she had just put on a few pounds but she never even got to big.
how is everyone else?
Well my craving this morning was Mcdonalds oatmeal and a french vanilla iced coffee. It was delicious:) I love Mcdonalds oatmeal with the fruit and yes I had a coffee I know I know slap me. 11 more days until my doc. appointment:) Seems like it is taking forever to come around! I cant wait! Does anyone know the best time to get the 3-d ultrasound? I have been debating whether to go get it at 16 weeks or wait until I am further along. Have you ever heard anything about when the best time is??


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke--How you feelin' darlin? I hope you aren't feeling too down about the negative OPK--who knows--maybe you O'ed right after the m/c ended or it will come in the next few days...:thumbup: Hows that baby girl of yours doing? Hopefully, doing a bit better! :hugs:

Ashe--did you by chance test again to at least see what could be happening? I wonder if you aren't one of those O's right at the beginning of your cycle--:shrug:--that would make your LP longer than most if you were to O say on day 5-7 of a 28 day cycle (just an example--not saying that is what yours is in length..) Look at me--I'm the epitamee of weird and strange shit happening:haha: and whats worse is I can't spell the word epitamy (one of those is the correct spelling..:rofl:)

Andie--We miss you girl!! Updates please if you're ever here!!

Amanda--waiting on those pics of your engagement party!!! I bet it was a blast and you are so glad its over!! Now you'll get your :bfp: for sure! (Now that a lot of the immediate stress is OVER!)

Laura--Not sure but is it Sunday in Scotland yet????:dohh::winkwink: Can't wait for test pics and results (pics if you want to share em!:thumbup:)

Tanya--Hows the moving going--hope you'll drop in and let us know you didn't up on the wrong side of a dresser or something (picturing the witch in the wizard of oz with her just feet coming out from under the house..:rofl:...--not sure why either)

Jenn--How you doing hun? You had work today--didn't ya? And don't stress about the coffee--I won't say nuthin' about your coffee if you don't say nuthin about my occasional cigarette...LOL...Just remember there are lot of ladies out there doing much worse than smoking a cigarette or having coffee while pregnant--and most those babes turn out ok...

ME--Well...Seems nausea is trying to be my new bff...Thursday evening--nauaseas before bed, friday--nauseas off and on through out the day--thought hell, I got the virus going around as my coworker was extremely sick but still at work--God bless her--she spent more time in the bathroom than her class..But I haven't had the diarrhea that goes with the virus--GAG-&-BLOW-YOU-OUT-OF-THE-ROOM-GAS :rofl::rofl::rofl: (the other night I blamed it on the dog--:rofl: and Jason believed me until I passed gas the second time and the dogs weren't in the bed---:rofl:...:haha::blush::haha: Anyhow--the nausea--I was nice and nauseas this am..Fine after eating a snack--but nausea all the same...
I took the kids with and did some grocery and thrift store shopping...Got Adrian another pair of boots--they aren't Ariats but they are Timberlands and were only 30.00 and practically new--if they aren't new..Got her some button up shirts for showing in and a some cute "Mary Jane" style shoes that she told me looked like "old people" shoes...No taste--i'll tell ya'--I love em! And 2 windsuits that were actually x-lg petite since she is short (but almost as tall as me) and squatty...LOL...
Sitting here listening to my Dixie Chicks CD's that I picked up yesterday--brings back A LOT of memories...LOL...Looked on the back at the dates and they were from 97/98 and 99...Damn those just add to everything else that makes me feel so f'ing old!!! LOL....


----------



## TandA08

Hey all! I worked from 7am to 2:30 today! I was supposed to get off at noon, but I knew that if I left the person that would have taken over would have F'd everything up. So I took a deep breath and stayed until I finished that project. They moved my desk to the new building last night, but it's still not set up yet. So, I'm sitting in my chair with a company laptop in my lap to do the work. At least I got to sit for the last 2 hours today, but most all the morning I was standing again. Starting Monday, I should be able to be off my feet a little more. I am making deviled eggs for a bday party that DH and I are going to tonight. Once those are done, I'm going to take a shower and then nap until it's time to go. It's 4:25 right now, and the party isn't until 7. I'm exhausted, but I know I have to go. Tomorrow I am resting allll day, so I'll be online a lot more.

Miss you all! Good news is that even though my snacking routine has been messed up because of the move at work, I haven't been having any nausea from not eating. So I'm thinkin I might have moved passed the worst of that! Yaaay for 2nd tri!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes Steph work had me held captve today:(
Tanya- So glad you got to sit for at least a little bit:) Get lots of rest tonight:) I found out about the 3-d u/s they said it is best to do it at about 25 weeks for the distinctiveness of the face and body as it begins to be chubbier at that tme but they said at 16 weeks they can give a 100% sure gender prediction if you choose to go earlier. Here they cost 150:)


----------



## waiting2012

Just checking in ladies...Nausea has found me again..Feeling a bit nauseas as I sit here...DH is looking on craigslist and had my computer held hostage..going to let him have it back, lol...Will reply properly when i can...Did get my taxes filed and sent via -- efile..Yay!

Talk to ya'll later!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Wooooooooooooow. I've missed a lot!
Sorry i've not been on the last few days, everything has been so hectic with planning!! Only just got a few minutes to myself now!
Our engagement party was amazing, the room was beautiful! I have a few pictures so i'll have to post some when i've gathered them altogether!
I'm on CD 17 today (sorry for the confused the other day, I think I said I was 10 or 11 DPO but I meant to say CD!) so i'm due to ovulate in about 2 days. I never got around to buying any OPKs so i'll just have to deal with checking my temperature, gonna keep up the BDing though :) It's gone so fast from Af until now, probably because i've not been counting each day. Going to try and do the same with with DPO, just get myself stuck into wedding planning so i'm not thinking and stressing about it. I was so against drinking while TTC as well but I have a few to drink last night, and because I don't ever drink, they went straight to my head hahaha but yes, all for the stress/worry free approach :) lets hope it works!! 

I've read through all the posts i've missed but i'm so tired I can't remember everything, sorry! :( I woke up at about 11.30 am this morning with the worst headache, it's now 6.15pm and i'm still tired hahaha.

Anyway, how are we all? I need to be filled in on how we're all going with our cycles and pregnancies ;)

Well i'm going to go and figure out dinner but i'll most likely be around for the rest of the night hahaha.


PS Jenn, i'm so so sorry for your loss. Sending lots of cuddles to you and your family. Your all in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Yay!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

WE MISSED YOU BUNCHES!!!

I MISSED YOU BUNCHES!!!

Sounds like your party was totally awesome!! I def feel the sence of "letting loose" from you. Isn't not being stressed about CD's wonderful!!??!! Sorry to hear about your bit of a hang-over--I had the worst headache on thursday--OMG--it reminded me of my drinking days and lasted all dang day even after taking some tylenol:growlmad:--So I feel your pain sweetie!!! 

FX'ed that you get a beautiful :bfp:!!!

We love ya hun! and I personally am so glad that you are obviously doing so GREAT right now!!!:thumbup::winkwink::cloud9::kiss::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I need to get ready for church--but I'll be back after church for sure...:kiss:

Jenn--that's great news about the 3-D u/s! I know somewhere I might have a card from one of those places that does them--not sure if they have a location where you are at but the postcard advertisements I got said they do specials--like packages so that you get progression u/s's done....I will see if I can find one of them...

Tanya--glad to hear that they are getting things set up for you! I was close about the whole feet sticking out thing--you were under something yesterday--your laptop!!:rofl:!

Ok going to skidaddle....

Luv Ya'll!!


----------



## TandA08

Morning! I didn't sleep in nearly as late as I thought I would. I woke up at 8:30, but that's still sleeping in for me considering that I normally get up around 5:30!

Amanda - missed you sooo much! Good to hear from you! So glad your party went so well, I can NOT wait to see pics!!! And Steph is right, you sound soo stress free!!

Jenn, that's cool about the 3d u/s! I'm not sure what the cost would be out here, but I'm not sure if I'm really too interested either, lol. I am going to call my Dr tomorrow and find out if they are doing an u/s at my next appt. I'll be just about 17 weeks, and also if it will be a gender scan or not. I have a friend who just had this same Dr, and she said that the gender scan is not done by the Dr, it's done by some other specialist or technician in the office, and that I have to make a separate appointment for it. So I am going to call and find out.

Well, I need to go find something for breakfast, and see if I can roust hubby out of bed....

Be back online in a bit.


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya--Hope you had a good breakfast with the dh! 
Jenn--I know ya'll had the funeral today--hope everything went ok and my prayers for you lil one and your family!

I'm working on making "baked" ravioli (they are frozen so not like I'm doing a whole lot LOL) and cheese sticks--I had a craving...:rofl:...

I hope everyone is doing good! UPDATES PLEASE!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## TandA08

I made my first attempt at homemade waffles. They turned out pretty good.

I am just resting today. I don't have any plans other than making the meds for my mare and then feeding the horses later....

I am tired, and sore from the last two days of working, so today I don't plan on doing a thing other than my two horse related chores... lol


----------



## calebsmom06

Tanya-I know my doc here scheduled my u/s appointment to be right before my appointment with him, he will tell us one appointment before the u/s. Hoping he will schedule you one:) I wont be having one this month but I am hoping to get one in February. 
Steph-Is the ravioli breaded? f so I have wanted those for the longest time! But can never find them! Enjoy:) And thank you, the rosary is tonight at 6 so I have been at work so far today but I am sooooo tired I wish I were home. I am wondering when I should cut down on my hours. Hmmmm how long can I work 55 hours a week before I just go crazy???? LOL
Amanda-so glad you get a little relaxation time and got to de-stress:)
Ashley-how are you? Did you ever test? I feel like you havent been on in forever


----------



## Affyash

Lol sorry girls! Ive been checking in but by the time I catch up reading something comes up and I don't have time to post! But I'm here I'm here! Jenn I hope the services haven't been too hard on you and your son. I know how hard they can be even if you're not super close to the person who passed. Hugs! Hope you can cut down the hours af work. If it gets really bad your doc can approve a week or two of disability so you can take a break. In ca you get paid for part of it! Look into it! Hope this day is nice and easy for you!

Steph I hope the nausea subsides. Did you have it particularly bad with either Wes or Adrian? I wonder what you got cookin in there!?! I know you're thinking a "Colt" but I'm kinda leaning toward a girl! Hope the food turns out awesome!

Tanya get lots of rest today woman! Hope you continue feeling great with the preggo symptoms! I'm really looking forward to next weekend! What time were you thinking would be good for a ride?

Brooke and Laura I hope you guys are hanging in there! Brooke hope the lil one got some rest last night. Such a bummer to be sick when the baby is its like being double shot with shit! Feel better soon!

As for me I tested when I got home Friday and it was a big bfn! I knew it would be but I still had to wonder! I've been spotting since af and I'm on cd 10. I'm still really crampy but really don't think its o. Super weird but def not prego yet. I don't have any opks this month but were bding every other night for the next two weeks and well see what happens! Q has ear infections again I think so I'm going to take tomorrow off and take him to the doc. He's been on three rounds of antibiotics since thx weekend! She said he might need to go to a specialist next. So sucks. I really nope she tells me it's just teething! I'll check in in a bit! Love and hugs to all!


----------



## waiting2012

My connection is really sucking today ladies...I'm connected than not...UGH...

I LOVE WAFFLES!!! DH wants to buy a waffle maker--LOL...I told him I have one--its a toaster...:rofl:...

And Jenn--yeah they are breaded--I found them at Walmart today...Frozen section (but on the endcap) Wes already to the trash out but they have some Italian name on them..Lucia's or something like that--you just heat them up and serve with marinara...Cheese sticks were most excellent and the raviolis looked good--tasted good but not sure they were what I expected as I've never had breaded raviolis to begin with...They were well worth the 2.30 a box I paid for them and got a lot out of each box! You might see if you can find them--I think they are something new Walmart is carrying or a temporary item??? You know Walmart--they do that sometimes...:doh:


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry to hear about your :bfn: Ashe...It is strange that you are having this weird spotting...Hopefully your O' day comes soon and you hit that eggy!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Mmmm Steph, I will definetly be looking for those at Wal-mart, everything went well, funeral tomorrow and then that will be it, I am in the process of making tortellini for dinner:) 
I will definetly look into that temp. diability thing, right now I just feel like I am burned out and I think it is because of the pregnancy and then working 50+ hours a week on top of it, I havent been myself for about a month now, I feel like I need some time to recoup. But we'll see maybe I will snap out of it. 
Sorry your Q has another ear infection, he might need tubes, I used to get them all the time when I was little and the doc recommended tubes and my mom never had them put in and I still get ear infections a few times a year. I HATE it. Hopefully it is just from teething though.
Tanya-hope you get some rest, you make me exhausted just thinking about your work! And here I am complaining about mine!
I have a waffle maker to....try this make a brownie mix and put it in the waffle maker like you are making a waffle, then put ice cream and strawberrys. It is delicious! You have got to try it:)


----------



## brooke1993

Hello everyone
I wanted to pop in and say hello,I am still feeling blah but the baby seems fine now which is my main concern.I miss you all and will do a proper update in the am after DH goes to work but wanted to say hello and let you all know I am ok and thinking of you all.hugs and luv
P.S
I did another OPK and still the same not positve but like 1/2 as dark as the control line I am 2 scared to take a HPT.I guess time will tell and I have no symptoms of being pregnant.I am scared to dead of us never being able to get another BFP.But I know that stinkin thinkin wont get me anywhere


----------



## waiting2012

I had a nice nap this afternoon--woke just in time to eat dinner..About to goto bed again...

Brooke--don't fret. I have confidence that you will have a nice surprise at the end of the month!:thumbup::winkwink::hugs:

Ashe--Wesley had tubes for 2 years, def worth it! Like Quinn he was constantly on antibiotics and even developed an allergy to penicillan because of it. He does still have some scar tissue on his left eardrum but it doesn't seem to affect him to bad.

Jenn--best wishes for tomorrow--your family is in my thoughts. And thanks for the idea of using brownie mix in the waffle maker--I think I'll let the dh get one now!:thumbup:

Tanya--Hope work goes better tomorrow! Try to get lots of rest!

Laura--any news????? Hope to hear from you soon!

Amanda--hope the :bfp: comes for you soon hun!!!:thumbup:

Andie--haven't heard from you in a bit--I hope you are doing ok, hun!:hugs:

For me--other than feeling quite tired--a bit crampy--not painful--more annoying and just "there" feeling, first time in a few weeks since I've felt them...:shrug: I'm sure its just normal but still a bit of a worry...I'm not going to stress--I can't control everything...

Well, I'm sure I'll catch up with everyone tomorrow..
Lots of love and hugs ladies..I hope everyone has a good evening!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies......trying to read a bit and catch up but wanted to let you know its only 3 days til my APPOINTMENT OMG.....I'll update soon as I hear anything about what is gonna happen! I'm nervous as can be....but know it will have some kind of answers or a way to fix a problem or something! 

Anyways I have been busy babysitting all the neighbors kids....like one day one neighbor came over an asked could I watch her daughter.....then the next 3 days I watched another neighbors daughter.....then yesterday/today I watched my 3 month old baby cousin who has Bronchitis....her mommy needed some sleep....and I got NONE lmao...so I am exhausted.....all these little girls make me want one WAY MORE than ever....and it wasn't really that hard to handle 3 kids (my 2 boys and one more) I don't know if it'd be harded with another little boy...but I sure wouldn't mind either way! 

Hope everyone has a wonderful night......just going to leave it at this.....spend time and tell your loved ones how much you love them every single day...for you dont know if tomorrow will even come. My husband is in some way related to the Bell family....ie...famous musician Carl Bell....and his family....anyways the family just lost 3 wonderful people who mean the world to a LOT of people....including my husband. All the talked about while my husband was deployed was how they couldn't wait until we came back up to Tennessee to see them.....and before we could....some lawyer running late to his daughters ball game was driving about 90 mph and hit them head on...killing my mom in laws preachers (which are related someway to the family) ....Brother and Mother...and 3 days later his Father died from complications......the brothers 15 year old son was in the back seat and walked away with nothing but scratches.....He now has to go through a LOT of counseling and is in shambles :( its a sad situation....so for one DONT DRIVE CRAZY to get somewhere it can wait.....b/c now the lawyer is as well no longer here to be with his daughter.....sad sad......anyways just tell your family how much they mean to you....for tomorrow may never be :( ....

Night ladies....lots of XOXOXOXOXOX


----------



## waiting2012

Wonderful advice and such tragic news...Yes, it is something we all have to remember.... You can never tell the people you care about, just how much you love them...:thumbup::hugs: Sending prayers to your family, I can't imagine how difficult this is for everyone. Prayers to the daughter who lost her father, and prayers to the son who lost his family. 
We had a similiar situation here in Bowie a couple of years back.. Young 16 year old boy riding in the car with his dad and brother (the 16 year old didn't even want to go with them where they were going but his dad and brother talked him into it. His name was Walker Stallcup, he was on the fast-track to scholarships as he was an Honor Roll student, and A++ athlete). His dad was hit by a drunk driver, the car was totalled but only Walker was the one killed. Everyone walked away--including the younger brother who was actually laying down in the backseat. 
We had a discussion at our last bible study about how it is hard to know what to say to people when a tragedy happens like this--it is NOT God's intention to make people suffer, GOD did not cause this to happen, rather the actions of one man in a hurry to get to his daughter's game. There is a bitter sweet consolation that God would not let those killed suffer in anyway and my thoughts go out to the families and just know that heaven received a few more angels the day it happened whether God was ready for them or not.

Love ya' Hun...And it sounds like you have been more than busy--which like Amanda--is probably a good thing!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Stephanie, I missed you all so much as well! :) How's pregnancy treating you? ;) Have I said how happy I am for you!?

Tanya, I will definitely have pictures up soon (well, as soon as I get around to editing them, i'm quite a bit of a procrastinator haha). How are you going?

Jenn, hope all is well for you! Can't wait for your next ultrasound!! Yours too, Tanya.

Ashley, sorry about the BFN :( Where abouts are you in your cycle now? Fingers crossed you get your BFP this month!! +++

Brooke, got my fingers crossed for you as well this month that you get your BFP too!! Oh and i'm glad your little one is going good!

Andrea, that is so so sad! :( my thoughts are with the family. I've heard so many tragic stories about car accidents, etc and they are awful :( I was on the police website just before (I have the QLD police added on my facebook and they always put up accidents, etc) anyway, in QLD alone, it said that so far this year there has already been 10 fatal accidents, which is 3 more then the year before at this time. Life is far too precious :(


As for me, well i'm a bit confused!! My temp was 35.8 yesterday and went up to 36.2 this morning which is a .4 increase so that made me think that I ovulated today. BUT, I just realised when I filled in my chart that when I get the temp rise it means I ovulated the day before. So basically, if my temp doesn't go up by at least .4 tomorrow then i'm going to say that I ovulated yesterday which makes me 1 DPO :happydance: Fingers crossed we caught the egg though because I wasn't planning to ovulate this early!! We DTD on Saturday (CD 16), Sunday (yesterday, CD 17, also possibly Ov day) and will do it again tonight and again tomorrow just to be sure :) If I remember correctly though, when we DTD on Saturday morning, it was rather good ;) AND definitely stress free ;) Annnnnnnnnnd, I just felt the obsession kick in hahaha. I've hidden my 3 FRERs so pleeeaaase don't let me test tuntil at least 10 day!! I forgot how long my LP is lol but i'm sure it's either 11 or 12 days so if I test at 10 DPO that will be 1 or 2 days before AF is due, so should be accurate! :) 10 DPO is next wednesday by the way. Feels s long away. Eeeep!
I can do it, I can do it, I can do it. FOCUS FOCUS FOCUS.
Usually people abstain from sex.... I'm now having to abstain from peeing on a bloody stick! Tell that to a counsellor and they'd think i'm nuts :haha:


----------



## AmandaBaby

ACTUALLY!!! I'm going to test at 11 DPO, which is most likely when i'll be due for AF BUT it's also Australia Day, which means public holiday AND a day off work, so i'll test then then I can share hopefully good results with OH without him being half asleep haha.

Hoping for the best Australia Day ever :)


----------



## AmandaBaby

ohmygooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh. 
I'm so incredibly excited at the thought of being pregnant.
When I got pregnant last time, I don't even think I knew when I ovulated (or I wasn't really sure) and didn't think we DTD enough but turns out it was all good ;)
I'm hoping that by it catching us off guard this time as well will be a good thing too!!!
I want this to happen already! I wanna see a BFP on a pregnancy test, and announce to the world that we're pregnant, buy lots and lots of baby things and find out what we're having. Whether it's a boy or a girl, I really don't care, like I honestly don't, I just want a healthy baby. And.. more so, I just want OUR baby already!! :( :) :D


----------



## waiting2012

Hello Ladies...
How is everyone doing?

Amanda--I have a good feeling about this month for you!!!!!!:happydance::thumbup::winkwink::kiss::hugs:

I didn't make it on during my am break...Sorry ladies...I was feeling so nauseas that I had to run to the bathroom and by the time I was done in there--it was time to get my kiddos from the other teacher...I'm battling a major toothache too I think...My gums hurt so bad...I went ahead and use my dh's mouthwash this am when taking care of my teeth and that helped but they hurt soo bad...I got some tylenol from a co worker and not sure if thats what made me nauseas or if its just pg sx--either way my tooth had stopped hurting and I did eat something before taking it...Going to run to the DG and get some orajel for my gums--and probably pick up a toothbrush and toothpaste to keep here at work so I don't have to lug the one from home around....Man this just sucks!

Talk to you soon, Luv and Hugs, Steph


----------



## waiting2012

Well, got back from getting what I went after...LOL...And ended up with a few things I didn't..LOL...MMM...fritos and bean dip...Been craving that for the last few days now...The tylenol has kicked in that I took again and the chips and dip are WONDERFUL!


----------



## Affyash

AMANDA!!!!! Welcome back hun! Glad to hear your party went well thats so awesome! Cant wait for pics! We all got a little pic happy while you were away, you totally need to join in! That would be really awesome to have already O'd and been BDing anyway. See? Just having fun with it might have actually worked! FX for you! Come on temp, raise tomorrow!

Andie that totally sucks to hear about the accident. I might be kind of morbid, but I try to remember that awful things can happen at any moment and we all need to make sure to be very appreciative and grateful for all that we have. I hope your family is able to grieve and recover very soon. Can't wait for the good news with your appt, I hope they're able to help with the pain and get you knocked up again! :)

Steph, sorry to hear of the ailments this morning. Glad you're feeling better now. Pregnancy's a bitch! But a welcome one! :) Can't wait for your first appointment! When is it??

Jenn, Brooke and Tanya hope you're doing well today!

I'm having super weird symptoms and I really hope I haven't O'd yet. It would be really early for me since I'm only CD 11. I usually O around CD 21. Buuuut, I've had a ton of EWCM today so we'll be BDing for like the next 2 weeks! :) I don't think I'm Oing or have already, it would just be too weird. But can't ignore the sx either! I took Quinn to the doctor this morning and he got a clean bill of health! Woohoo! I'm not sure why he was waking up the last few nights but at least its not his ears. Maybe a tummy ache or growing pains? Its not teething, she looked at his back molars and they're not coming in yet. Oh well, at least he's fine! I'll check back on in a little bit! Love and hugs to all!


----------



## TandA08

Whew, Ladies, I have had an exhausting few days with work and moving our warehouse! I worked from 6:30am to almost 5pm today, and I have to go back at 6am tomorrow. It's gonna be like this the next week or so at least - yuck!

I've had a little more nausea today but I know it's because I'm not eating my snacks like I had been. My eating schedule has been totally interrupted with the work I'm doing. But other than that, my pregnancy is going good the last few days.

Ash, since I'll surely be working Saturday, let's not plan for first thing in the morning, LOL! I normally feed the horses around 4pm so sometime before that would be great because then I can just feed when we are done, and not have to make a 2nd trip out there. If you wanna get a bite to eat, there is a cafe right around the corner, we could eat at like 1 and then go to the ranch? Or we could just go straight to the ranch at like 2?? Whatever you prefer, just throwing some options out there. You can text me anytime and we'll figure it out.

Steph, hope that toothache goes away for you.

Amanda, soo excited for you this month.

Jenn, I meant to call the Dr today and ask about my next appt, but I got so distracted with work that I completely forgot, maybe I'll remember tomorrow...

Well, it's time to head next door to our friend's house for dinner, lucky me I don't have to worry about cooking tonight after the long day I've had...

Catcha all at some point tomorrow....


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, just have a minute as usual I am at work. I get off in an hour but it seems the clock decided to slow down cause time is going by really slow. I mentioned to my manager about going part time soon and she said just to let her know when I am ready and she will adjust the schedule. I'm going to talk to the doc and see if maybe they can check my iron levels first. I feel like I am getting sick again:( my throat is scratchy and I just don't feel great, hoping its nothing and I'm better tomorrow, I am soooo tired today I could literally just lay my head down and fall asleep on my desk. I think part of it is that it is rare that I work the night shift so my body thinks it should be at home resting by now. 
Tanya-hope u get your u/s the next appointment we r all so anxious to find out what your having:)
Steph-hope your feeling better
Amanda-I can't wait until it is testing time for you! You should be getting those double lines here soon, yeah:)
Ashley-you too! Hoping this is both of your months! Your ewcm sounds really promising! Maybe you are ovulating earlier???? Do u ever check your temps?
Everyone I missed-hope your doing great:)


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow you all, I think this is the first day we have been on the same page for an entire day! Its so quiet today


----------



## brooke1993

AmandaBaby said:


> Stephanie, I missed you all so much as well! :) How's pregnancy treating you? ;) Have I said how happy I am for you!?
> 
> Tanya, I will definitely have pictures up soon (well, as soon as I get around to editing them, i'm quite a bit of a procrastinator haha). How are you going?
> 
> Jenn, hope all is well for you! Can't wait for your next ultrasound!! Yours too, Tanya.
> 
> Ashley, sorry about the BFN :( Where abouts are you in your cycle now? Fingers crossed you get your BFP this month!! +++
> 
> Brooke, got my fingers crossed for you as well this month that you get your BFP too!! Oh and i'm glad your little one is going good!
> 
> Andrea, that is so so sad! :( my thoughts are with the family. I've heard so many tragic stories about car accidents, etc and they are awful :( I was on the police website just before (I have the QLD police added on my facebook and they always put up accidents, etc) anyway, in QLD alone, it said that so far this year there has already been 10 fatal accidents, which is 3 more then the year before at this time. Life is far too precious :(
> 
> 
> As for me, well i'm a bit confused!! My temp was 35.8 yesterday and went up to 36.2 this morning which is a .4 increase so that made me think that I ovulated today. BUT, I just realised when I filled in my chart that when I get the temp rise it means I ovulated the day before. So basically, if my temp doesn't go up by at least .4 tomorrow then i'm going to say that I ovulated yesterday which makes me 1 DPO :happydance: Fingers crossed we caught the egg though because I wasn't planning to ovulate this early!! We DTD on Saturday (CD 16), Sunday (yesterday, CD 17, also possibly Ov day) and will do it again tonight and again tomorrow just to be sure :) If I remember correctly though, when we DTD on Saturday morning, it was rather good ;) AND definitely stress free ;) Annnnnnnnnnd, I just felt the obsession kick in hahaha. I've hidden my 3 FRERs so pleeeaaase don't let me test tuntil at least 10 day!! I forgot how long my LP is lol but i'm sure it's either 11 or 12 days so if I test at 10 DPO that will be 1 or 2 days before AF is due, so should be accurate! :) 10 DPO is next wednesday by the way. Feels s long away. Eeeep!
> I can do it, I can do it, I can do it. FOCUS FOCUS FOCUS.
> Usually people abstain from sex.... I'm now having to abstain from peeing on a bloody stick! Tell that to a counsellor and they'd think i'm nuts :haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks so much sweetie,I am also praying you get a BFP this month xoxoxo
Hope everyone is doing well.I am feeling so so :thumbup: One day @ a time I guess is all I can do.Sorry I am not in a great mood so keeping my negativity to myself.I know you all understand


----------



## calebsmom06

Wanted to pop in and say GOOD MORNING:) Getting ready to go to work but then off tomorrow yeah:)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm here for today.......forgot to mail my stupid paperwork to the doctors office I hope they aren't too pissed off.....LOL I will call them in a little bit to see what they want me to do come in earlier or what....anyways :) hope everyone has a wonderful day I'm having O type pains the past day .......so I guess I'm gonna O soon in the next couple days or so :) 

I am okay with the car accident.....just my hubby and mom n law were all tears....they are okay now.....just things happen so crazy sometimes we just don't realize how precious time is. Well my mom watched my kiddos last night and its lil mans 3rd birthday so I suppose I better go to get him a tiny little cake for him and his brother to eat until his birthday on Saturday! Hope everyone has a great day and will talk to you all later!


----------



## waiting2012

Well, no nausea YET today--I wish if it was going to come--it would just f'ing come on and stay--this hit and miss crap is driving me crazy!!! My teeth have been giving me a little grief but its tolerable--treating the sx with tylenol which I've just now took and brushing them a few extra times--my gums are just swollen--and yeah--preg is a bitch--I'm not complaining though--I just wish I felt something positive out of the tooth pain, etc...I went home last night, ate supper (the dh made his wonderful Bacon and Cheese Potatoe soup!), and after 2 bowls gone--I went to bed--it was 7pm...I slept so good that don't remember him sending Adrian to her bed since she was laying besided me watching her Disney shows and I have no idea when Jason came to bed...

As far as doctor appointments go--I'm hoping to have my insurance paperwork yayed or nayed (should be yayed since it goes by income and Jason is a full time student) within the next couple of weeks if not sooner--so I'm looking at the first or second week of february for an appointment unless something comes up--which I am fine with--if anything happens it will usually happen before 12 weeks (or that has been my experience)--sounds positive doesn't it? Still in the back of my mind--waiting for something to happen--not stressing about it--but its there. My co worker gave me a couple of "boy" outfits that were given to her for her latest grandbaby who just found out was a girl--and it felt odd hanging up them up in the laundry area next to everyone elses clothes. Brooke--don't feel bad about being down and feeling negative--I've been there and feeling a little bit of that too. I found out today that another parent is preggo--she's actually probably a week ahead of me--I guess I feel like since she is probably ahead of me--she won't have any problems and for some reason--I think I might. I hate feeling this way. I hate tiptoeing around waiting for something to happen...WHY does this have to be so dang hard? Not looking for ya'll to give me pity--I just needed to get that off my chest--thats the depression I guess--I've been doing really good dealing with that troublesome little bitch--but some how she always makes an appearance when I'm feeling really good...:wacko:

Andie--I can't wait to hear your appointment goes! The doctor's office shouldn't be too hard on ya--half the time they don't put the info in until your standing right there anyways! 

Amanda--Counting down the days hun!! We won't let you use those HPTs until it's time!!!

Ashe--how you doin'? **In my head I could hear a suave, greasy haired italian with a chest full of hair sticking up out of his collar and a load of big gold chains--one hand on your shoulder and one hand in his pocket**:rofl:...

Jenn--sounds like you are battling this Texas weather! 70+ degrees yesterday and right now its barely 36...Supposed to warm up this weekend--which is good because we'll be down at the stock show!

Tanya--I spoke to Tanya--and she'll be on tonite Ladies--so T--Hope work treated you A-Ok today!! :hugs:

Brooke--Don't ever feel like you have to keep what your feeling to yourself! Whatever has you down hun, I hope it gets better for ya!!

Love Ya'll to pieces!!!

Going to websurf, maybe play my games on fb, but I'll check back I'm sure...


----------



## brooke1993

*Andie--I am so very sorry for the tragic stuff thats happened to your family I am praying all goes well @ your appointment.I have you in my thoughts..I agree with you 100% we should always let those we love KNOW it **

Tanya--Hi sweetie how are you feeling?Good I hope.I know the nausea sucks but will pass and will all be worth it when your holding your bundle of joy xoxo
*

*Mammy--How are you?Did you ever test?If you did and I miss that I am sorry I have read the pages I missed and didnt think I seen anything but I could be wrong *
*

Ashley--Hi sweetie  How are you?I am glad your little boy recieved a clean bill of health and have my FX this is also your month *


*Amanda--I cant wait for pics!!I know you worked so hard and I am sure it was beautiful!
You said to NOT allow you to test until 10 dpo so I will say if you do you shall get shot with horse poop  (LOL) I am praying so hard we all get that BFP!*

*Jenn--How are you?Good I hope.How have you been feeling? *

*Steph--How are you?Sorry to read you had nausea  hopefully it will be light to none for you.I am curious did you ever retest with a hpt?I know your preggers by your awesome numbers I was just curious WHY the heck the test was so crappy and if you ever got your good lines??Hope I dont seem nosey  I am just always trying to learn *

*As for me I am actually feeling alot better today,My sense of smell is back somewhat so that makes me feel better I hate being all clogged up  I am a big baby when I am sick  I have no clue what CD I am because of the m/c but I have some cramping today so I have no clue if its "O" cramps or what it is 
Even tho I was sick I still think I have been covering the bases pretty good ..  I got busy last night and tryed to just enjoy it but TTC was on my mind and I try NOT to think about it but its hard,I mean I know alot of ladies say JUST relax  Its SO hard when all I want is to have a sticky bean but it will happen when the time is right is what I keep saying to myself.Well ladies I hope you all have a good day  I wanted to let you all know just because I wasn't on didnt mean I wasnt thinking of you all and praying for the ladies who want a bfp AND also praying for you lucky pregnant ladies *

*When I add the glitter graphics like I plan on doing so below I usually do one for each of you seperatly and then do some for us as a bnb family  Hope you all enjoy..I like to make the ladies I care about know I am thinking of them *


https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1408/1408224eogtn9822i.gif

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/170/170596lvelgpnzyj.gif

https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1047/1047021b15jfciji1.gif

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/473/473304ncxfs7rs63.gifhttps://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/473/473304ncxfs7rs63.gif

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/752/752357ay10lxh5mn.jpg

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/367/367733rcjz20eexf.jpg :haha::haha:

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/384/384545ehnekzuo7n.gifhttps://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/378/378985l2av7dvl9r.gif

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1360/1360352sly1u1nuv4.gifhttps://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1360/1360352sly1u1nuv4.gif

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/640/640876alhks0wf1n.gif:baby::baby:https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/640/640876alhks0wf1n.gif

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/512/512817eb8fp698xv.gif

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/576/576803kdp9haj8ns.gif


https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2462/2462524x5h17ht02j.gif

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1133/1133859hw34keek32.gif :hugs::hugs:

https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/471/471651fatxn3j13g.gifhttps://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/471/471535weyweya9gb.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/734/734213yahvl33mfg.gif

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/384/384543w88m7o4va5.gif:baby::baby:https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/384/384543w88m7o4va5.gif

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/689/689693txscwa8ygc.gif:happydance::happydance:https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/689/689693txscwa8ygc.gif

https://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/f.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/o.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/r.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/m.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/y.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/b.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/t.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/e.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/r.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/s.gif

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/719/719024n47ba5q0kw.gif:hugs::hugs:

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2485/2485099k26qzzlh9s.gif :hugs::hugs:

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2798/2798338j3f2u2t8t8.gif :hugs::hugs:

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1482/1482662v6lk2w8x06.gif :hugs::hugs:

https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2036/2036181daa6km6isz.gif :hugs::hugs:

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1871/1871067bixprvn8ib.gif :hugs::hugs:

https://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/m.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/m.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/m.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/dec/y.gif :hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs:https://text.glitter-graphics.net/blush_noise/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/blush_noise/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/blush_noise/b.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/blush_noise/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/blush_noise/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/blush_noise/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/blush_noise/t.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/blush_noise/e.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/blush_noise/r.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/blush_noise/s.gif:hugs::hugs:​


----------



## waiting2012

Love it Brooke!!!! Thank You!!!!
Don't feel like your being nosey...:rofl:...I've been sneaking tests for awhile now--LOL..I just quit putting them on here as it's like--this one is faint, this one shows nothing, etc...I try not to let myself get discouraged--I've got the bloat, the occasional nausea, the big ole (*)(*)s, the dry and stretchmarked skin (already--geesh!), super sloppy va-jay-jay (dh likes that one! :blush:) no cramping--a few twinges every now and then but no cramps and spotting or bleeding...Dh won't let me get another blood test done as my numbers were good this last time--and if he knew I was still blowing money on hpts--I'd be shot with HORSE SHIT! :rofl:...:blush: It is odd though--and hopefully when I go to the Ob's they can maybe explain it to me...I did read online about how PCOS can cause a urine test to not show positive early on or even at all--????? That would explain why my bestie who has PCOS had conflicting results with her hpts to...I have never been dx with it--but always wondered because I was almost 300+ lbs last year and my cycles got really hairy...Since losing the weight they went back to normal (except for instead of a 28 day cycle--it was averaging 30-32 days)...But honey--I don't blame you for wanting to know! I'd like to know too!!


----------



## waiting2012

Here is one I took on January 14th--FMU....But I can't get much on my $ tests or the blue dyed ones....


----------



## waiting2012

Its like a ghost town....Doo deeeee dooo...LOL...

Going to head home...Hopefully, I won't crash so early tonite!

Hope to talk to ya'll soon!!!

Luv and Hugs Ladies!


----------



## Affyash

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA lately, just don't have a whole lot to say. Just ho-hum! Steph its so weird that your tests aren't picking up super strong lines by now. You're def prego, your numbers are great, so what gives? I just looked some stuff up online about it and it totally does happen. For whatever reason, hcg doesn't make it all the way to your pee, it only stays in your blood. Just be wary of it, maybe your kidneys are working overtime to flush it out! Very weird indeed, but so happy for you!
Amanda, Andie, Brooke it looks like we're almost at O time!!! FX this is our month and there's no need for doctors, or anything! Wouldn't it be nice to just get prego the old fashioned way? :) So hope this is our last month of TTC stress!
Jenn and Tanya hope work hasn't been too evil to you today! Get your rest mamas! Oh and Tanya, as much as I would love to get lunch with you on Sun, we're broke as a joke and I just don't have the moola! I'm going out a couple times this week for lunch already and I don't want to press my luck with my husband! Soooo, it would probably be best to just meet at the ranch at 2ish. That works for me!
Soooooo wish I was Oing already, I'm just so freakin' bored with waiting! Sigh. OH well! Catch you all in a bit!


----------



## waiting2012

Come on ladies--you know the song!!! 

I'm rooting for you to hit that egg!!

:happydance::spermy::sex::spermy::sex::spermy::sex::happydance:

Ashe--thats what I've read too...Makes me wonder if my kidneys are working to hard or if their function isn't upto par since I've gotten older? Def going to bring it up at my doctor's appointment when I get it....I have also been extra thirsty since finding out--wondering if maybe gestational diabetes is going to be the cuprite on that one...OR just that I'm not usually a big drinker of anything to begin with and my body is making up for it?

On the plus side--I finally got something on my cheapie test--its still faint but it's there...I guess I'll just be happy with the numbers and be grateful I'm not bleeding or cramping...

And since ya'll are going to be getting busy--Thinking I might just get me a little freaky tonite too!!!:blush: Can't beat em'~Join em! :rofl:


----------



## Affyash

LOL right on Steph! You're funny! So hopefully all of us will be doing the deed tonight! :) I wonder if the tests are simply just because you're drinking so much. I mean, if you're thirsty, you're drinking more and your pee will be more diluted even if it doesn't appear to be. I get tricked sometimes by mine cause my prenatal will make my pee appear yellow even if it's super diluted. I mean even FMU can be diluted if you drank a bunch of water before bed! I bet it's as simple as that! Just try to eat as best you can when you can (one meal at a time) and hopefully if gestational diabetes is a threat, this will keep it at bay. Did you have GD with either of your other two kids? I know things are going to turn out well for you, I just feel it! It's your time mama! :)
I'll check back after dinner - grilled cheese, broccoli and avocados it is! Love and hugs!


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Ashe--
No GD with Wes or Adrian...My bff had it with her last one and that has always crossed my mind because like me--she let herself go quite a bit weight wise and lost just enough to end up pg with her PCOS--but ended up with GD. Diabetes runs in my family (with my dad) although the VA told him that his diabetes was a result of his exposure to Agent Orange when he was in Vietnam...I have been extemely dry mouthed the last 5 or so weeks (seems longer than that) and I have a drink beside the bed every night because of it--I try to tell myself to not drink so much before bed--and it did help with the peeing at 4 in the morning...LOL....
I don't know--I'm not going to stress over it...LOL...
Looking forward to getting my groove on and may just go get in the tub and shave the old legs so I don't poke the dh with my cactus legs...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl:...:rofl:.....:rofl:.....
Poke the dh...:rofl:....

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Going to grab the razor--and my bubble bath--I shall return if the dh doesn't get his mojo rev'ed up before I can get back...

:rofl:


----------



## AmandaBaby

um so I replied last night but my post didn't save :| I'll have to reply again properly tonight! I think in 3 dpo today as per my temp rise on Sunday but I'm still getting ewcm and have had it for the last 4 days..? Bit confusing! Gonna dtd tonight just in case. My ewcm had a bit if milky white stringy bits to it, so would that still be classed as ewcm? I think so because ita still mostly clear and stringy...
Having light cramps too, seems more like ag cramps then ov cramps but not sure. Bad backache on Monday I think and since its been low in my front and in my hips. Oh and I think I've felt a tiny but gassy too.. Too early for symptoms though. Although.. Coz i have a short LP maybe it causes implantation and symptoms a but earlier? Oh wishful thinking hahaha.

Hope all is well xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Cactus legs :haha: mine are probably the same!!

I wanna go home :( so bored!! Only a few more mins left of lung and I've still got 4 hours to go :|


----------



## TandA08

Hi all!

I worked 9 1/2 hours today. And I go back at 6:30am tomorrow... I totally crashed at like 3 today and could barely move, but I still worked another 2 hours.

I came home, took a bubble bath, and now am waiting for hubby to get his @$$ home and bring dinner with him! I've been waiting for an hour now!! Damn him! I texted him when I was on my way home and he said he was at a friend's house and would be home soon. I figured he'd be home about the same time that I got home, but nope - typical. So when I got home I texted him and said to bring dinner home with him, and he said he'd call me when he was leaving. A half hour later I texted him and told him it was time to hurry. It's been yet another half hour, meaning it's been over an hour since I first requested for him to bring dinner!!!! I HATE IT WHEN HE DOES THIS TO ME!!!!!!

Ash, no worries about Sunday, meeting at the ranch is perfect! I totally understand the tight on cash! Text or call me sometime between now and Sunday and I'll give you directions. Do you know Simi at all? No worries if you don't, it's super easy to find the ranch.

Brooke, always love your glitter pics!

Hoping that the rest of you will get to finally join Jenn, Steph and me with your BFPs this month!!!


----------



## TandA08

What's with the super itchy skin!? Parts of it (like where my socks rest on my legs are probably itchy from the skin being so dry - winter skin), but like IN my cleavage!? I mean REALLY!? It itches so bad that it wakes me up in the middle of the night and I can't get back to sleep because it's itching so bad! I've tried extra lotion, I've tried bio oil, cocoa butter lotion, nothing's been helping! Driving me insane!!!!


----------



## brooke1993

Come on ladies!! LETS get PREGNANT!!I am off to climb him like a tree :) O ya and even if your preggers GET SOME lovin :holly:
Will be back in the am,I am heading to bed after my 20 minutes of fame LMAO!!!!:haha::haha::haha::haha:
:holly: WE CAN DO THIS :holly:​


----------



## waiting2012

You are in for quite a treat...:rofl:...

Itchy skin??? :rofl:....My belly (or as the dh says--BUDDA BELLY--big girl humor) has been so itchy for a week now! Probably 2 fold for ya--the skin on your legs itching due to the weather--the skin between your boobs--that's growth and the skin stretching hun!--I actually have scratched my belly raw in some spots because the skin is stretching--the dh thinks its humorous how is plump wife is beginning to do like I did with Adrian--I showed rather early with her too (well, show is not the word--between the bloat and stuff deciding to move upwards to make room early on--I had a "B" shaped belly--seems it the "plus size preggo belly syndrome"--It will eventually fill out but looks like a freakin "B" right now...LOL...)

This post brought to you by the number 5 and the letter "B"...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke...This is for you hun!!! 

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:

and as far as Tanya's dh--poor guy is going to regret NOT bringing food home for the pregnant wife!!!! :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

I'm feeling like my signature needs some updating...LOL...the dh is looking on his computer--I'm laying in bed naked...I'll give him until 11 and then the "shop" is closing...:rofl:....I'll be here but might take me a minute to get back...

:holly::holly::jo::jo::holly::holly:


----------



## brooke1993

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:


:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:twinboys::twinboys::twinboys::yellow::yellow::yellow::pink::pink::pink::pink::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::blue::blue::blue::crib::crib::crib::crib:

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

*Ok ladies I am going for it..Wish me luck  LETS GET PHYSICAL! *


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow, Tanya so sorry about your DH. I would be PISSED! Does he go to this friends often? He needs to remember that you are preggers and when your hungry not only your are but baby is and you want your food NOW! Hope you and Ashley have fun horse back riding:) 
I am watching Reel Steel with my 5 year old and my hubby and it is an awesome movie! I am going to buy my son the rink and the robot fighters, thinking about getting an extra of each to keep boxed looks like something that could eventually be a collectable for him when he is older. What do you think?
Amanda- wooohhooo 3dpo thast means just 8 more days until you test! YAY:)
Brooke-hope you enjoyed yourself lol:)
Ashley- youll be testing soon too:)
And steph- hope your hubby enjoyed walking in to see you naked on the bed hehehe should be an automatic turn on:) Well enjoy and have some good BD:) Talk to you all later:)
Oh, as for me nothing new same ol same ol:)


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks Jenn--Seein how he walked in the bathroom and saw me in the tub..Nah...Turn on means lights turned off...:rofl:...How can imagine he's Brad Pitt and I'm Angelina Jolie??? :rofl: :holly: Eh...12 goin on 13 years together--its a wonder we even sleep in the same bed together...:rofl:....Just kidding--or am I??????:rofl:...

Brook--you are a hoot!!!! Love ya girl and climb that dh like your hungry and starving on deserted island and you found the last coconut hangin on the tallest tree! :rofl:...GET YOUR COCONUT GIRL!!!!


----------



## Affyash

You guys make me laugh! I've been crazy stressed dealing with my son's newest tale - he smashed his nose into the floor when he was dive bombing a pillow. He bleed just a tiny tiny bit in the bath about 10 min after and then woke up after being asleep an hour and cried so hard it bleed a tiny bit again! Geeeeeeeezzzzzz! Give mom a break, I'm about to have a freakin' heart attack! I think the mood's been sufficiently killed tonight and I have a feeling I'll be up again with him! I love my boy but I wish he'd take it easier on himself!
Hope all the love making out there is going well! :) Tanya, give your hubby a tongue lashing from the bnb girls...not bringing home food to a pregnant wife within a reasonable amount of time is grounds for some serious shit! Ha! K I'll text you in the next couple days.
Steph good to hear that you didn't have GD in either prior pregnancy. I'm sure you're just fine and one of these days when you're not guzzling fluids you'll get your nice strong lines! :) That bean's a thirsty one!
Can't wait for us TTC girls to get our sticky beans!!! Cheers to the future! Night ladies, I'll check in tomorrow!


----------



## AmandaBaby

WHY AM I IN SO MUCH PAIN!!?? :(
I'll reply properly a little bit later when i'm not so sore and hungry.

Been having weird crampy feelings all day but more so this afternoon...
It's in my lower back, my front and occasionally in my hips. It's almost like period pain in the way that it's EVERYWHERE (not specific to one spot) but the pain itself is more so a stretching/pulling/tugging/constant/in your face/hurts to move or walk kinda thing! Haha :( it's not that bad of a pain but it's really bothering me I want to cry :( Seems way too much to be ovulation or implantation (let alone too early to be implantation). I'm thinking it may be endo pain as i've been really stressed today and rushing around this afternoon at work. Normally when I move a lot, etc it's tends to cause a bit of pain. I don't know but I wish it would go away!!! Nearly 4 DPO. COME ON TOMORROW :)


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm so confused :'(
I have a friend on facebook , her name is Jasmine, who i've known for like 7 years, we met once years ago when we both did cheerleading and haven't seen each other since although we talk all the time (not so much lately but still every now and then). Anyway, her brother Ben just told me that she was in a car accident and died :'( Her brother said that she was driving with her boyfriend and he lost control of the car. I have no idea if they are just playing a trick on me and I have no idea what to think! I feel quite numb :| I don't even have her number of anything. Well, I found one on her facebook and tried to call it and nobody answered, I guess it is late though. I might try again tomorrow. Half of me just doesn't want to believe it :'(
I don't know what to do :(
So upset :'( :'( :'(


----------



## brooke1993

AmandaBaby said:


> I'm so confused :'(
> I have a friend on facebook , her name is Jasmine, who i've known for like 7 years, we met once years ago when we both did cheerleading and haven't seen each other since although we talk all the time (not so much lately but still every now and then). Anyway, her brother Ben just told me that she was in a car accident and died :'( Her brother said that she was driving with her boyfriend and he lost control of the car. I have no idea if they are just playing a trick on me and I have no idea what to think! I feel quite numb :| I don't even have her number of anything. Well, I found one on her facebook and tried to call it and nobody answered, I guess it is late though. I might try again tomorrow. Half of me just doesn't want to believe it :'(
> I don't know what to do :(
> So upset :'( :'( :'(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Awww sweetie I am so so sorry,I would hope they wouldnt or he wouldnt play that kind of trick on you :cry:...I also lost a friend not too long ago and it sucked he and I didnt see eachother for along tme but try to hold onto the good sweetie,Also is there a way you can search it in a local newspaper from where she lives? Just a thought :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AmandaBaby

This just popped up on my FB newsfeed from the QLD police (I have them added)..

Fatal traffic crash, Bells Creek
JANUARY 18, 2012, 10:53 PM
A 21-year-old Kallangur woman has died following a single vehicle traffic crash at Bells Creek near Beerwah this afternoon.

Around 5.15pm, a car was travelling south on the Bruce Highway when it left the road for unknown reasons and rolled.

Two 23-year-old men, one from Kallangur and the other from Buderim, were also injured in the crash. Both were taken to Nambour Hospital for treatment.

The forensic crash unit is investigating.

Anyone with information which could assist police with their investigations should contact Crime Stoppers anonymously via 1800 333 000 or crimestoppers.com.au 24hrs a day.

Crime Stoppers is a charitable community volunteer organisation working in partnership with the Queensland Police Service.



It's true :'(
She was 21. Due to turn 22 next month. She used to live in Kallangur (mentioned) but now lives in Buderim (mentioned). She was with her boyfriend although I didn't know there was a third person. I don't think she died at the scene because an earlier post from QLD police sounded like all was okay. I don't think her boyfriend yet knows that she didn't make it. I saw the post and literally broke down in tears :( I should have been a better friend and spoke to her more, like we used to :( I've known her since I was 13. I told her everything, confided in her about so much. We used to have the funniest conversations together :'( It's just so hard to think that she's gone :'( 
I remember when I told her that we wanted to try for a baby but OH wasn't ready and she said that her boyfriend wanted kids but she wasn't ready yet. We were the opposite way around :( 
This hurts so much :'( I can't even begin to imagine what her family is feeling :(

RIP beautiful :'(


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww Amanda- So sorry about your friend, its is nice that the brother thought about you and let you know what happen. Does she live far? Maybe you could see her and her family at the funeral? Time will heal your pain, it is hard to loose a loved one but sometimes its just time for them to meet God, I am sure she will be watching down on you. Are your pains still bad? Hoping this is a positive sign for you. 
This may sound silly but I am going to share it with you. Everytime someone in my family gets pregnant someone in my family or that we know dies, I mean seriously it really happens! When I was pregnant with my 8 year old (Wincielee) son my Aunt died, when I was pregnant with my 5 year old (Caleb) my grandmother died and now I am pregnant again and already my little boys grandfather died. I remember when my cousin was pregnant we had an Uncle who died. I know it sounds crazy but I remember when I first got pregnant I was wondering if it was going to happen again and sure enough it did. 
Steph-hope you had a good night:) 13 years is a long time. My husband and I have been together 6 years now, but only married for 7 months.
Tanya-hope you were able to get some rest, I know you are already at work busting your A** :) It will all be over soon
Ashley-hope you and brooke and amanfa all catch your eggy this month:)


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow, so I just weighed myself and I had gained a total of 6 pounds already but looks like I lost 2 pounds so down to gaining 4 pounds. I was super surprised! Its toooo quiet on here. WHere is everyone:(


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda--honey, I'm so sorry about your friend!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I hope the pain you are feeling is from a little bean making its way to stay! :winkwink:

Jenn--it is odd how when you are expecting someone passes away..Its like the Hall of Souls added one to be passed back down to you--maybe Amanda's friend is filling the hall for her.:flower:

Ashe--I hope Quinn's nose is alright! Its mostly cartiledge but can still be broke or cracked--it should heal fine--check on him though to be sure he's breathing through both nostrils--if it seems he's not--you may want to take him to the doc and have it looked at. Hopefully, you managed some bd time with the hubby though!

Brooke--Did you get your coconut girl???? LOL....Had to ask!!! :rofl:

Tanya--did the dh finally show up with something good to eat? He better have!

Andie and Laura--how ya'll feeling???? Good I hope!!!

As for me--nauseas on the way to work--yay. and my left boob is achey again...Yay. and I managed some "freak" time with the dh! He so didn't really want to but I managed to get my "coconut" last night..:rofl:

Ok, got to go--we are going to paint! Yay me!!

Talk to ya'll at lunch!


----------



## waiting2012

Where my HOMIES at????

:rofl:

Awefully quiet yet again..LOL...

Well quick but noticable update--seeing that the 7th week is being so kind to me today...I've developed the sudden urge to pee every hour and 1/2 since arriving at work and a lovely bout of nausea that lasted about an hour in itself...I'm not complaining but when you are short staffed taking a potty break isn't the easiest unless you can round someone up to watch your kids and its too hard to lug 7 down the hall when they range from 18 months to 3 years to go and sit in someone'elses class...Needless to say--trying to keep from going so I can let it build--I've tried really hard NOT to drink to much and really haven't--sipping on a sprite and thats it for the last 2 or so hours...I thought about refurbishing my stock pile of hpts--yes, still on the mission of at least one good one to hold onto for posterity :rofl:...

I do have choir tonite ladies so after lunch--it maybe tomorrow before I'm back on--just a heads up!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes it is wayyyyy to quiet on here, and I am off work today extrememly bored and trying to relax since I have the starts of a cold:( Stuffy nose but also runny and sneezing and slight cough. Seems like I just got over something like this:( 
Steph-hope you dont struggle to much going to the potty:) I have been lucky in that sense, there have only been 4 nights that I have actually had to get up in the middle of the night (knock on wood) but I am sure it will hit me soon. I would not even think I was pregnant if I had not had an ultrasound. Only major symptom for me that started the last 4 nights is insomnia, I wake up alot
Well hope everyone is having a good day:)


----------



## Affyash

Amanda I am so so so sorry to hear about your friend. I have many friends like that on FB and I would be devastated to lose any of them even though we never see each other. My heart goes out to you and her fam and I truly hope they can heal quickly. If you can, try to go to the service, it helps so much for closure purposes. Hang in there and know that we're all thinking of you. I hope you are feeling o or i cramps and not endo, that would seriously suck. I'm still totally feeling positively for you. Praying you are doing OK hun!

Steph woohoo! Gettin' your prego on! You're in your almost 7th week!!! That's freakin' awesome! Hope you get some potty relief!

Jenn that is really interesting what you said about death and birth. I can't really remember if we lost anyone when I was prego with Q but I don't think so. I absolutely believe in "coincidences" like that though, maybe the deceased's spirit will leave on in the new life. You're a tiny thing gaining so little weight! Oh how I hope I can do that too when I finally catch my egg!

Brooke, Andi, Laura and Tayna I'm thinking of you ladies this morning! Hope all is well!

I totally think I'm Oing early!!!!! I just had a huge mess of EWCM out of nowhere! We didn't BD last night, but we did on 1/14 and 1/16. And we'll do it tonight and for the rest of the week! I seriously hope I didn't miss it, I haven't had cramps or anything. And just like last month, my mom is arriving today to visit through Sat, so it looks like more quiet, secretive BDing! Oh I hope I catch it this time! So weird that I might be Oing early! I'm not due to O until the 28th!!

Love you guys I'll check in in a bit!


----------



## waiting2012

I go back and forth with the insomnia...I'm either really tired, or really awake...LOL...I hadn't had the need to get up at 4am in awhile actually until this am and looked at the clock but said "f" it and rolled over--I was NOT going to lose a precious hour of sleep because of my bladder! :rofl:....

Sorry to hear you are battling a cold right now! That is sooo sucky! I would give anything to be at home right now..LOL...I'm counting down the minutes till its time to go home! This weekend is going to be sooo exhausting so I'm glad that I don't have bible study tomorrow night and looks like I won't be able to continue with that anyways--SUCKS--but one of the dh's teachers quit and they had to switch his Drilling class to nights--thursday night--the same night as my bible study...I can't complain though!

I hope you get to feeling better!!! I wish I hadn't spent so much time gazing and grazing over the other forums as now I need to cut out 6 doves...LOL...Goes with our art we did...

I will try to get on later this evening--take care of yourself--REST REST REST!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Ashe--girl, its time to get your "coconut"!!!! 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:!!!!


----------



## Affyash

I am standing under the tree, banging the trunk, screaming at the leaves..."GIVE ME MY COCONUT!!!!" Ahahahahahha! OK, you guys are never going to believe this. I went to lunch with a FB friend, a girl I was friends with when we were like 12 but drifted apart. We've been close friends on FB (Amanda, I'm really sorry if this is a sore topic right now...I just thought about how insensitive this might sound to you. If it offends or hurts you, I'm really sorry. My heart is with you hun) for about 3 years, really re-bonding over my pregnancy and then hers. Her daughter was born in Feb 2011. Soooo, I haven't seen her in person since her baby shower in like Sept of 2010. Anyway, we go to lunch to day and the first thing she says to me is "I'm pregnant!" which I was totally happy about. HOWEVER, her and the baby daddy (the baby girl's dad) broke up a long time ago because he was cheating on her. Apparently they had some rough angry sex sometime in Dec (she was trying to get revenge to his girlfriend, the one who he cheated on my friend with) and it back fired and now she's pregnant again. So I'm like torn between...damn girl you're all kinds of trashy drama...to you poor thing, I am 100% there for you! I mean, don't get me wrong, aside from all the baby-daddy drama, she truly seems like she's got a good head on her shoulders and she's raising her baby girl on her own and has a steady job and family support. She's really not trashy but apparently has some ghetto things going on! Wow! Mind blown! What should I think?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Okay my update from the fertility doctor...so first I have a LOT to do....have to call and get an ultrasound when my OPK turns positive which will be in the next 2 days....then have to have lots of blood work done...had some blood work today for my hormones.....to see if they are high enough to cause me to ovulate yet.....my follies ...the one I had on the left was 19mm the ones on the right weren't good they were like 6mm.....so he said I was left side dominant which is ODD b/c I'm usually right side dominant...I'm having O pains on the right side but O'ing from the left....MAKES NO SENSE to me so I completely know I Have no sense of which side I O from each month from now on.....

I have a CYST on my left OVARY the size of my OVARY....He said its a "complex cyst" that could very well be endometriosis but he wants to do a month of tests then from there decide if he will do the laproscopic surgery from the results. 

DH has to do 2 sperm samples.....one is the in house one....just to refresh it and make sure his counts are still good since its been nearly 2 years from the last one. Also he has to do another one that gets sent off to a high end lab and its going to cost about $3,000 to do that one. THANKFULLY he can call and get a referral to the FS and get it for FREE 

All in all we learned a lot but also bad news was he couldn't tell by the US how thick my lining is and it might be too thin which explains why I could have had a possible two chemicals. Sooooo don't know yet but I am sure we will get more answers very soon! 

PRAYERS PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Affyash

Yowza Andi! That's a ton of information to swallow! So, you have a cyst on the ovary that you're going to O from? Did you get an u/s today? Is that how you found out about the size of the follies? Did you have a csec with your other pregnancies? Maybe the scarring or surgery itself caused the "damage" or cyst to the left ovary? I mean, I've heard that endo has to be confirmed with the surgery, there isn't a blood test to confirm it. It seems weird that you suddenly develop what could be endo all the sudden. There has to be a cause. Did he sound optimistic? Did he say that he'll prescribe certain meds if you get certain results from the u/s in a couple days or from the blood work? Seems weird that they're going to go ahead with the sperm analysis when they haven't even finished with you yet, but at least dh's insurance will pay for it. Also, with regards to potential thin lining, have you tried taking baby aspirin once a day every day after you O? Have you ever tried any herbal supplements for fertility? Sorry to ask a billion questions, I'm just trying to help understand fully what's going on. I absolutely wish you the very best and I pray that you get all the positive answers you're seeking! Love and hugs hun!


----------



## Affyash

Gosh, I just read that back and I hope I didn't sound harsh or anything. I truly genuinely want to help and hope it didn't sound like I was being a bitch or something! I'm rootin' for you Andi! I can help scour the web for answers with you!


----------



## brooke1993

AmandaBaby said:


> This just popped up on my FB newsfeed from the QLD police (I have them added)..
> 
> Fatal traffic crash, Bells Creek
> JANUARY 18, 2012, 10:53 PM
> A 21-year-old Kallangur woman has died following a single vehicle traffic crash at Bells Creek near Beerwah this afternoon.
> 
> Around 5.15pm, a car was travelling south on the Bruce Highway when it left the road for unknown reasons and rolled.
> 
> Two 23-year-old men, one from Kallangur and the other from Buderim, were also injured in the crash. Both were taken to Nambour Hospital for treatment.
> 
> The forensic crash unit is investigating.
> 
> Anyone with information which could assist police with their investigations should contact Crime Stoppers anonymously via 1800 333 000 or crimestoppers.com.au 24hrs a day.
> 
> Crime Stoppers is a charitable community volunteer organisation working in partnership with the Queensland Police Service.
> 
> 
> 
> It's true :'(
> She was 21. Due to turn 22 next month. She used to live in Kallangur (mentioned) but now lives in Buderim (mentioned). She was with her boyfriend although I didn't know there was a third person. I don't think she died at the scene because an earlier post from QLD police sounded like all was okay. I don't think her boyfriend yet knows that she didn't make it. I saw the post and literally broke down in tears :( I should have been a better friend and spoke to her more, like we used to :( I've known her since I was 13. I told her everything, confided in her about so much. We used to have the funniest conversations together :'( It's just so hard to think that she's gone :'(
> I remember when I told her that we wanted to try for a baby but OH wasn't ready and she said that her boyfriend wanted kids but she wasn't ready yet. We were the opposite way around :(
> This hurts so much :'( I can't even begin to imagine what her family is feeling :(
> 
> RIP beautiful :'(


:hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so so sorry Amanda for your loss.My heart is breaking for you,We are ALL here for you xoxxoox :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> I am standing under the tree, banging the trunk, screaming at the leaves..."GIVE ME MY COCONUT!!!!" Ahahahahahha! OK, you guys are never going to believe this. I went to lunch with a FB friend, a girl I was friends with when we were like 12 but drifted apart. We've been close friends on FB (Amanda, I'm really sorry if this is a sore topic right now...I just thought about how insensitive this might sound to you. If it offends or hurts you, I'm really sorry. My heart is with you hun) for about 3 years, really re-bonding over my pregnancy and then hers. Her daughter was born in Feb 2011. Soooo, I haven't seen her in person since her baby shower in like Sept of 2010. Anyway, we go to lunch to day and the first thing she says to me is "I'm pregnant!" which I was totally happy about. HOWEVER, her and the baby daddy (the baby girl's dad) broke up a long time ago because he was cheating on her. Apparently they had some rough angry sex sometime in Dec (she was trying to get revenge to his girlfriend, the one who he cheated on my friend with) and it back fired and now she's pregnant again. So I'm like torn between...damn girl you're all kinds of trashy drama...to you poor thing, I am 100% there for you! I mean, don't get me wrong, aside from all the baby-daddy drama, she truly seems like she's got a good head on her shoulders and she's raising her baby girl on her own and has a steady job and family support. She's really not trashy but apparently has some ghetto things going on! Wow! Mind blown! What should I think?


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I am sorry but I am literally LMFAO right now with what you said my answer is she is a lost soul but the "Damn girl you're all kinds of trashy drama is sooooo funny!!!!!!:drunk: Hope she was atleast drunk :haha::haha:


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> Yowza Andi! That's a ton of information to swallow! So, you have a cyst on the ovary that you're going to O from? Did you get an u/s today? Is that how you found out about the size of the follies? Did you have a csec with your other pregnancies? Maybe the scarring or surgery itself caused the "damage" or cyst to the left ovary? I mean, I've heard that endo has to be confirmed with the surgery, there isn't a blood test to confirm it. It seems weird that you suddenly develop what could be endo all the sudden. There has to be a cause. Did he sound optimistic? Did he say that he'll prescribe certain meds if you get certain results from the u/s in a couple days or from the blood work? Seems weird that they're going to go ahead with the sperm analysis when they haven't even finished with you yet, but at least dh's insurance will pay for it. Also, with regards to potential thin lining, have you tried taking baby aspirin once a day every day after you O? Have you ever tried any herbal supplements for fertility? Sorry to ask a billion questions, I'm just trying to help understand fully what's going on. I absolutely wish you the very best and I pray that you get all the positive answers you're seeking! Love and hugs hun!

You said :blush::blush:
SWALLOW :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## brooke1993

Hiya ladies
I am not going down the list of names (LOL)
Brooke is a tad bit tipsy :haha: BUT I am here isnt that what counts?? :winkwink:

Mmmmkay now Andie so glad your appointment is over n done with and I am and will continue to pray for you and hope you get knocked up soon :baby:

Steph---I climbed the tree grabbed the coconut and shoved it up my ...Opps :haha::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Amanda--I am so so sorry I know I said that but sincerly I know just how you feel and were as I said babes all here for you,Here have a drink with me :drunk:

Jenn--How are you hun?/How are you feeling?Miss you babes :friends:

Ashley--I effin love you! I love you all but ya know what I mean :haha: And LETS GET KNOCKED UP! I found that when I am alittle buzzed my body is sooo much more relaxed so a week outta the month I am going to become a total sloppy drunk :haha::haha::haha::drunk::drunk: Just kidding but I like the buzz..:haha::haha:

Mammy--where r u is wtf i would like to know?Are you with us crazy b*tches or what??:haha::haha::haha:

Tanya I effin love youuuuuuu I love ya all but well ya know :winkwink: IF you all dont think I am 10 kinds of crazy by now then ya'all are :haha:

Oppps I said I wasnt doing the whole going down with a list of name post I LIED :cry::cry: Well it took me long enough to type it out so consider this just a dang fib then!:haha::haha:

Your all very special to me and I think about you ladies alot,I wonder how your feeling and if evertthing is ok and well last night kinda freaked me out :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

AS I was well getting into the groove I thought is Steph also doing this :haha:
:saywhat: I promise I am not a perv but this TTC sh*t gets in my head sometimes @ the wrong time :haha::haha:
I am having some nice "O" type cramps not like I normally do tho so who in the heck knows but we havent had any pics recently so while this is still a negative OPK I took a pic of it,I dont even know what CD I am or what and refuse to take a HPT soooo here is my latest test and wanted 2 ask you all to post a test,EVEN if your preggers,Steph posted yesterday so she isnt gonna get shot with horse crap if she dont but I wanna see where we are all @ and yes even if your preggers and u wanna show some nice lines GO FOR IT :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Ok ladies I am here for a bit....I have a question I ummm ya took it from DH this afternoon so I should probably let him rest up some huh? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Aliah is @ my sisters for the night,So I decided to get alil tipsey thinking we could get into the groove but we already did it once today and I dont want the swimmies to be GONE or depleted when I need them lil suckers :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
I am thinking of you all and as I said will be online for alittle bit probably another hour or so back n forth from here and fb xoxoxo :hugs::friends::friends: 

I was just thinking LOL
Even if we dont do it again tonight atleast my body is nice and mellow for the swimmies to maybe get to the eggy ;) See the 3 beers were a good idea and I have 3 left BUT I am a light weight so 1 more for me and I am done..WHERE IS EVERYONE?????? :(
 



Attached Files:







DSC06813.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brooke1993

One more pic of the NEGATIVE OPK test -------
 



Attached Files:







DSC06812.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brooke1993

I wanted to share my song from my DH to me.I am listening to it xoxoxo

https://youtu.be/wUzUfxqIkjY


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LMAO at the swallow!

Amanda I am so sorry for your loss darling.....that is awful :( seems we are all losing people close to us by car accidents :( 

Okay I know I threw a lot of information out there and left some information out. OK so I got to the doctor they checked my BP it was out the roof and they wouldn't even tell me what it was b/c they wanted it to come down and it eventually came back down to normal.....I was just psyching out b/c I was so nervous/anxious/excited/scared....about this appointment. So they asked basic questions and asked where I was in my cycle and I said I'm CD 10 and got a pretty dark OPK this morning but not quite dark enough and said I should O within the next two days. The doctor and nurses looked at me and said YAY we can start testing today. So they gave me this HUGE list of things I have to do.....I'll list in it a bit. So we went in and just me and Jason talked to the doctor and he told us some things to expect but he wasn't going to make any decisions until all of this testing came back. 

The blood work was just to see if my hormone was high enough....can't remember what test it was ....so I had a mid cycle ultrasound today and the lab work to make sure my hormones were where they should be to gear up for Ovulation.

OK so we went to do the ultrasound after we talked to the doctor.....and the tech wasn't there she went home for the day....so the DOCTOR came in and did my ultrasound....HOW COOL IS THAT :) I was soooo excited. So he first looked at my lining and said it was so scarred up that he couldn't tell how thick it was on the ultrasound. So next he went to the right ovary....and he said "doesn't look like your going to ovulate just yet your follicles are only 5-6mm on this side" so he went to the left side and his exact words were "well this is just strange".....and I was thinking OK I told you I would O and he said your follicle on this side is 19mm...looking like you will Ovulate. Then he told me about the cyst he found.... Then he said so as soon as you get a positive OPK he said I have to call the office so they can do another ultrasound to make sure my follicle burst out and I did actually ovulate! Since my OPK's aren't as dark as they used to be! So thats next on the agenda.....so my list of things to do are as follows:

Begin OPK's starting today at CD 10....

Mid cycle ultrasound....which I did today.....

Next is a post ovulation USG/ Lab 2-3 days after Surge so that will be in 3-5 days-ish.

Then will be Luteal USG/Doppler & Progesterone 5-9 days after Surge...

Schedule Endometrial Sample 10-12 days after Surge....so right before AF....

Call and leave message with day AF comes....

Then Jason Semen Analysis (will be 2nd one) 

Then he has to do another one that will be SDFA...its abbreviated on the sheet and I have no clue what it means! 

Then after AF begins I have to schedule AFC, AMH level and FSH/LH/E2/P4 on cycle day #2-4 (HAVE NO CLUE WHAT THESE MEAN LMAO well LH and FSH I do)

Then apparently I do Rubella/Varicella, ABO-Rh, TSH/PRL.....and well thats all I know so far after all of those then I find out if I have surgery to do.....that is a LOT lol.....

But as for things we have tried before now....there are a billion....

I've been taking this fertility medication for fertility for women from GNC for a while....and it says I cannot use on the cycles with Clomid so I don't. I've taken vitamins out the yazooo......Pre-seed, soft cups, temping of course, OPK's out the crazy, everything you can think of I've probably tried and black cohash....

So the cyst all I know is he said it could be caused from endometriosis it shouldn't be caused by the scarring because he could see the scar from the Csection on the ultrasound and it was no where near that. He as of now just called it a "complex cyst on the left ovary which is the ovary I'm due to Ovulate from" major sad face :-( I have no clue what is gonna happen but I'm so nervous :( and upset about that part. I also know I have a cyst inside my cervix I can't remember what its called but they found it in August when I had my HSG.......but the doctor said that it wouldn't cause infertility....this new one they found today he seemed a little shocked about it and I haven't seen it on anything before this one.....so maybe its a problem that just came about? I am not sure......

The nurse said if I had any questions I could call b/c they knew it was a lot to understand all at once.......but I am just going to get all these tests done and see what they say about it all! Just glad I'm getting answers :)
Googled what the other was for the 2nd analysis....its 

Sperm DNA Fragmentation Assay (SDFA&#8482;)

https://www.elcaminourology.com/files/SDFA.pdf


----------



## brooke1993

I think this song is so beautiful...Sorry when I drink I also listen to all kinds of music :)

https://youtu.be/hq2KgzKETBw


----------



## Affyash

Hahahahahaha Brooke you make me laugh! I love you too girl! You're a happy drunk! OK, so that is seriously an almost positive OPK! I'd be super happy if I had that test! I didn't buy any OPKs this month cause I'm freakin' broke! The only thing I have left to pee on is dollar HPTs! Seriously, I'd love to have a POAS party, but I have no resources!!! I think I'm going to O early this month, so I'm hoping to be on the same CD as you or at least close to you. Usually I'm so far behind everyone else on here cause I average 36 days!! But I think I'm 10 days early!!! Woooohoooo! Let's hear it for super crazy lovin' tonight!!!


----------



## brooke1993

AndreaFlorida said:


> LMAO at the swallow!
> 
> Amanda I am so sorry for your loss darling.....that is awful :( seems we are all losing people close to us by car accidents :(
> 
> Okay I know I threw a lot of information out there and left some information out. OK so I got to the doctor they checked my BP it was out the roof and they wouldn't even tell me what it was b/c they wanted it to come down and it eventually came back down to normal.....I was just psyching out b/c I was so nervous/anxious/excited/scared....about this appointment. So they asked basic questions and asked where I was in my cycle and I said I'm CD 10 and got a pretty dark OPK this morning but not quite dark enough and said I should O within the next two days. The doctor and nurses looked at me and said YAY we can start testing today. So they gave me this HUGE list of things I have to do.....I'll list in it a bit. So we went in and just me and Jason talked to the doctor and he told us some things to expect but he wasn't going to make any decisions until all of this testing came back.
> 
> The blood work was just to see if my hormone was high enough....can't remember what test it was ....so I had a mid cycle ultrasound today and the lab work to make sure my hormones were where they should be to gear up for Ovulation.
> 
> OK so we went to do the ultrasound after we talked to the doctor.....and the tech wasn't there she went home for the day....so the DOCTOR came in and did my ultrasound....HOW COOL IS THAT :) I was soooo excited. So he first looked at my lining and said it was so scarred up that he couldn't tell how thick it was on the ultrasound. So next he went to the right ovary....and he said "doesn't look like your going to ovulate just yet your follicles are only 5-6mm on this side" so he went to the left side and his exact words were "well this is just strange".....and I was thinking OK I told you I would O and he said your follicle on this side is 19mm...looking like you will Ovulate. Then he told me about the cyst he found.... Then he said so as soon as you get a positive OPK he said I have to call the office so they can do another ultrasound to make sure my follicle burst out and I did actually ovulate! Since my OPK's aren't as dark as they used to be! So thats next on the agenda.....so my list of things to do are as follows:
> 
> Begin OPK's starting today at CD 10....
> 
> Mid cycle ultrasound....which I did today.....
> 
> Next is a post ovulation USG/ Lab 2-3 days after Surge so that will be in 3-5 days-ish.
> 
> Then will be Luteal USG/Doppler & Progesterone 5-9 days after Surge...
> 
> Schedule Endometrial Sample 10-12 days after Surge....so right before AF....
> 
> Call and leave message with day AF comes....
> 
> Then Jason Semen Analysis (will be 2nd one)
> 
> Then he has to do another one that will be SDFA...its abbreviated on the sheet and I have no clue what it means!
> 
> Then after AF begins I have to schedule AFC, AMH level and FSH/LH/E2/P4 on cycle day #2-4 (HAVE NO CLUE WHAT THESE MEAN LMAO well LH and FSH I do)
> 
> Then apparently I do Rubella/Varicella, ABO-Rh, TSH/PRL.....and well thats all I know so far after all of those then I find out if I have surgery to do.....that is a LOT lol.....
> 
> But as for things we have tried before now....there are a billion....
> 
> I've been taking this fertility medication for fertility for women from GNC for a while....and it says I cannot use on the cycles with Clomid so I don't. I've taken vitamins out the yazooo......Pre-seed, soft cups, temping of course, OPK's out the crazy, everything you can think of I've probably tried and black cohash....
> 
> So the cyst all I know is he said it could be caused from endometriosis it shouldn't be caused by the scarring because he could see the scar from the Csection on the ultrasound and it was no where near that. He as of now just called it a "complex cyst on the left ovary which is the ovary I'm due to Ovulate from" major sad face :-( I have no clue what is gonna happen but I'm so nervous :( and upset about that part. I also know I have a cyst inside my cervix I can't remember what its called but they found it in August when I had my HSG.......but the doctor said that it wouldn't cause infertility....this new one they found today he seemed a little shocked about it and I haven't seen it on anything before this one.....so maybe its a problem that just came about? I am not sure......
> 
> The nurse said if I had any questions I could call b/c they knew it was a lot to understand all at once.......but I am just going to get all these tests done and see what they say about it all! Just glad I'm getting answers :)



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Sounds like your on the right road and I am glad the dr did the u/s for you today and your getting some answers :hugs: I am praying all your questions are answered and of course that you get a BFP soon :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Affyash

Aw Andi! Don't fret hun, the fact that they're doing tests, that they expect you to O and that things are moving forward are very very positive! Are they really wanting to do an endometrial sample right before AF when you could be prego? I really really really hope that you catch the egg this month and all of this testing stuff is for nothing...I'm going to go back through some old threads and see if I can find a link to a great herbal site...just for my own etification...and maybe yours!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Brooke! I updated after you read it about the sperm DNA fragmentation I found it online and remembered what the doc had told me so I added some after you wrote that LOL


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> Hahahahahaha Brooke you make me laugh! I love you too girl! You're a happy drunk! OK, so that is seriously an almost positive OPK! I'd be super happy if I had that test! I didn't buy any OPKs this month cause I'm freakin' broke! The only thing I have left to pee on is dollar HPTs! Seriously, I'd love to have a POAS party, but I have no resources!!! I think I'm going to O early this month, so I'm hoping to be on the same CD as you or at least close to you. Usually I'm so far behind everyone else on here cause I average 36 days!! But I think I'm 10 days early!!! Woooohoooo! Let's hear it for super crazy lovin' tonight!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ohhhhhhhhh ya!! And the theme song for all of us TTC is..........

https://youtu.be/CsHXl7Jc9HI

I am buzzed and am LOVING this!Wish we all lived next door to eachother!Were some bad as&& bitches!!!:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think its after AF now that I read it Affy! Here is what the paper says verbatum: 

Schedule Endometrial Sample 10-12 d. after Surge. CALL with next period. 

So I guess after AF? I duno I will ask next appt LOL which will be very soon!


----------



## Affyash

I want to feel like Brooke is right now!!!!! Dammit, hurry up 5 o'clock!!!! OK, I found the herb website I was thinking of. If I don't catch the egg this month (and if my doc will allow it, since I'll be doing the infertility testing next month) I'm going here! Check it out!

https://www.amandabears.com/heartsherbals.html


----------



## Affyash

Yeah Andi, I would hope so, cause you never know, if you're Oing, you have the potential for getting knocked up and if it's a possibility, I would hate the idea of doing some sort of procedure...I am so hopeful for you!!!!!
K, I gotta run, but I'll be back on in a bit!


----------



## Affyash

LMFAO Brooke! I'm gonna ride that donkey tonight! hahahahahahhaha


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I read and almost got that stuff!! I wonder how good it works some people apparently swear by it! I just gotta get this other junk cleared up first before we can apparently get pregnant but I can't wait for when it does happen just so glad the doctor was ready to work with me and he said since I'm having pains....my insurance would pay for more visits WOOP WOOP what a PLUS!


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> I want to feel like Brooke is right now!!!!! Dammit, hurry up 5 o'clock!!!! OK, I found the herb website I was thinking of. If I don't catch the egg this month (and if my doc will allow it, since I'll be doing the infertility testing next month) I'm going here! Check it out!
> 
> https://www.amandabears.com/heartsherbals.html

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Thanks I am going to look into this when I can understand it alil more :haha: I bookmarked the page 
Thanks :hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> LMFAO Brooke! I'm gonna ride that donkey tonight! hahahahahahhaha

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Ride that donkey BUT have him on top when he well :blush:
ejaculates :blush::blush:
Aww can u believe that embarrassed me!:haha::haha: IT DIDNT
I have read the girl on top isnt always the best position,I am going to try this tonight

LMFAO I hope this song DONT offend anyone I am literally LMFAO!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha:

https://youtu.be/WL2txMU50CI

I will be backing my a&& up like a cat in heat :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

It was ESTROGEN they tested me for today LOL....I'm blonde and just now remembered :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

https://youtu.be/RWF86D_UNxc

This is HILARIOUS while we are posting youtubes lmao!!

TOP OPK- from this morning

Bottom two OPK's ----from tonight :) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







PAPERWORKFERTILITYANDI.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 4









OPKTODAY.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow you all are Crazy lmao..... andy-so glad you got some answers
brooke glad you are feeling good:) Get it on:) And I dont know how you say that is a negative opk because that looks pretty darn clear to me!
Steph-how are you feeling tonight
Tanya-how are you feeling? Havent heard from you since DH didnt bring your food, hope everything is ok
Ashley-hope you get it this month that should be a good thing that you are ovulating early. I have 3 or 4 opk's if you want them I will mail them. I had never used them before but was going to use them the next month if I didnt get preg and well I got preg and never had to use them lol, I did use one as a preg test after I knew I was preg to see what would happen lol so I think there are 4 of them.
I have not been able to eat today, anything I put in my mouth tastes soooo strong. My taste is so enhanced today that is grosses me out! I am fighting a cold and dont know if that has anything to do with it but geeeezzz I am hungry then take one bite of food and get grossed out, dont know what the hell to do!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Brooke your OPK is almost positive maybe we'll O at the same time? I am gonna within the next two days how awesome would that be!!!

I just looked up a normal follie size is 18-24 woot woot! THANK GOD IM PARTLY NORMAL!


----------



## brooke1993

calebsmom06 said:


> Wow you all are Crazy lmao..... andy-so glad you got some answers
> brooke glad you are feeling good:) Get it on:) And I dont know how you say that is a negative opk because that looks pretty darn clear to me!
> Steph-how are you feeling tonight
> Tanya-how are you feeling? Havent heard from you since DH didnt bring your food, hope everything is ok
> Ashley-hope you get it this month that should be a good thing that you are ovulating early. I have 3 or 4 opk's if you want them I will mail them. I had never used them before but was going to use them the next month if I didnt get preg and well I got preg and never had to use them lol, I did use one as a preg test after I knew I was preg to see what would happen lol so I think there are 4 of them.
> I have not been able to eat today, anything I put in my mouth tastes soooo strong. My taste is so enhanced today that is grosses me out! I am fighting a cold and dont know if that has anything to do with it but geeeezzz I am hungry then take one bite of food and get grossed out, dont know what the hell to do!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: I cant wait to "O" and hit the big "O" :haha::haha::haha: be back later to check in and YES I hope all of us who arent BFP all "O" together and get a BFP!!!!:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Damn girls--took me 20 minutes to catch up and I feel like I missed something! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Damn girls--took me 20 minutes to catch up and I feel like I missed something! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats on being 7 weeks hun!!I shall return soon well depending on DH,He just ran to grab something for us to eat then its on like donkey kong :haha::haha::haha: I am going to relax for about 20-30 minutes after we bd so I am thinking it will all be over in 40 minutes :haha::haha:


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...
Using my talented gift of writing poetry...
Gonna Back that ass up like a cat in heat; Gonna Ride that donkey to town; Gonna snatch that coconut off your tree; cause all I want is your seed to make a baby in ME!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Thank You Brooke!!! LOVE YOU GIRL!


----------



## brooke1993

For those who havent seen this movie OMG its sooooo funny and this is where I got my saying "Climb that like a tree" from I am LMFAO!!Please watch its soooo funny!!!

https://youtu.be/x11BgVbN_yY


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Ok...
> Using my talented gift of writing poetry...
> Gonna Back that ass up like a cat in heat; Gonna Ride that donkey to town; Gonna snatch that coconut off your tree; cause all I want is your seed to make a baby in ME!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: I love that!If I didnt think it would offend some ladies on other threads I would use it as my signature :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## waiting2012

Andie--Man that was a lot of information--never knew how complicated it could all be! I am so glad though that you are able to finally get the answers though--although it seems like the answers aren't all 100% clear yet--they are there waiting to be discovered! And IT would BE AWESOME if you got pg before having to going through to much!!! Keeping my FX'ed for you hun that by the end of this year you will be holding a bundle of joy!!! 

Ashe--I hope I wasn't reading things too fast--is your friend trashy???? Hmmmm....Well, I've got a few friends that would get along really well with your friend...Needless to say they actually make your friend look like a saint! 

Brooke--Girl--get your drink on for me!!! I can't drink to much since my gallbladder surgery 11 years ago and def not now but damn--if I could I would! :winkwink:

Tanya and Jenn--Seems like a got a healthy dose of what ya'll have been through the last 11 or so weeks rolled into one...M/S is a bitch! And she likes to come when I haven't eaten today for some reason! Feeling a little crampy--but not af type--must be growing up and out down yonder...:rofl:...Nearly puked on myself when I was driving home tonite from work!


----------



## waiting2012

I say use it Brooke! Just do it in small print and you could do the spoiler alert! :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda--How you doing hun!?? Been praying for all you ladies!!! Seems everyone is having to deal with some sort of pain right now! Makes my heart break but I know that God would not give us more than we can handle!

Love you too, Girl!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, before ya'll jump and add 20 more pages...:rofl:...I've got to run to the potty...and put my bowl up from supper!

Did I mention--that I got my coconut last night! LOL...And Brooke I was thinking the same thing--and even told the dh that I was going to be damned if I was the only one out of us gals NOT getting any!!! :rofl:...He obliged...:rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey I didn't get any last night boooo lol but I did get it today


----------



## AndreaFlorida

This girl that works with my husband was talking and all of a sudden shes like you know those code words you use around your kids...you know "push push" and more of those kind of words...he looks at her stupidly and says what the F is PUSH PUSH....she tells him you know humpy hump LMFAOOOOOOOOOo....ohhhh man cracking me up......I love the rap LOL I agree just slap a spoiler on it so no one says anything...if they look its their problem! LOL I think its bedtime for us and some PUSH PUSH might be in order LOL! I have the sorest throat though I wish I weren't getting sick :(


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, I know I was gone longer than just pottying...etc...Started a load of laundry, whipped up some ch. chip cookie dough--craving...(it was a pkg that you just add the egg and butter to)...:rofl:...I couldn't help it, and then my preggo brain said "didn't you say you'd be back?" :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Hey--I like that...Jenn, I'm sorry you didn't get any push-push...:rofl:...No humpy humpy...But did I read right--you got some today...:winkwink:..:rofl:!

Got to check my cookies--wes said they dinged...


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, they weren't done yet, but Wes just the timer dinged again...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LMAOOOOOOOOOOO Your timer dings.....maybe I should go "ding" my timer and tell him its PUSH PUSH TIME!! He needs to get off his damned basketball game lmaooooo! MEN!


----------



## waiting2012

First batch done! mmm...soft, hot chocolate chip cookies! YUMMY!!


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl:...

DING! DING! DING! DING!


----------



## waiting2012

My hubby is on craigslist...Daydreaming about the new truck hes going to get...I told him as long as we can all ride in it--I don't care and he has to sell his other flatbed!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL mine is still playing his basketball but little does he know its about to be me PUSHING him to push push LMFAO...like physically push him and dominatrix him (however you spell that word) I am so tired I don't care haha but thats what is about to happen mmm hmmmm so will see you ladies all tomorrow morning man I have missed you ladies in here :) MUAHHHZ and XOXOXOXO and GOD BLESS :) see you all tomorrow!


----------



## waiting2012

ok going to check on the other batch of cookies now that I'm stuffed...

:rofl:...STUFFED.... Yeah, I was sure STUFFED last night!


----------



## waiting2012

We missed you to Andie!!! and you tell him if he doesn't get off his butt and "push-push" he's going to get shot with HORSE SHIT!!! :rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

Lol u all are funny, sounds like u all need to get that push push humpy cocunuts done tonight lol....and yeeeessss Stephanie u read right I got it today as soon as hubby came home he was ready and oys were at the friends soooo yes right there in the living room


----------



## Affyash

We are a dirty bunch lately!!! I don't have much time I have to push ding meow heehaw and seek out a coconut! I'll get on again in the am! Get your freak on ladies! Hugs!


----------



## brooke1993

:dance::dance::dance::dance:

*Well the deed was done for the night  now DH is fast  as for me I layed there for about 30 minutes after just relaxing and to ensure the swimmies were headed the right way ..I plan to do it EVERYDAY for the next 4 days and then give him a break  He looked alittle run down tonight but I didnt care  He will be alright to go tomarrow or else  LMAO  As it was Captin Winky as I call him was giving me a hard time about suluting @ first I had to b*tch slap him  he was fine after that  Well I better drag my butt to bed I am tired and the baby will be here around 8ish and I have an appointment with the dentist tomarrow FUN FUN its just a cleaning but I hate it..Hugs n luv ladies!! I hope we all go to bed feeling oo la la 
I shall return with no doubt a slight headache in the am but no worries it was worth it  I am praying we get that  ALL of us in here so we can ALL be emotional and share our stories...WAIT we do that now  BUT all of us being knocked up would be AWESOME!! 
XOXOXOOXOX Goodnight XOXOXOXOXO
P.S
I am NOT testing until AF is late which I am not 100% sure when that is soooo I will say I will test IF af isnt here on the 31st GOD thats forever away but all I can do is pray NO  and maybe drive myself crazy in between now and then *


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I got some push push LMAO haha.....I love that word....so I woke up sicker today..... 

;\ thats how I feel...like someone ran me over. I have a sore/scratchy throat that I've had for 2 days and my tummy hurts and just feel sick like a cold or something is trying its best to take over :( damn it! Grrr....Oh well....gonna probably call the doctor after my sons appt today or maybe just wait til tomorrow since its so far away to go to the doctor.....I feel yucky though thats for sure....hope you have a great day I have to get up an get the boys up for my sons appt an hour away :( blahhh....talk to you all soon!


----------



## calebsmom06

Well another quiet day on BNB. Hope you all are doing well. I am going to be going to work here pretty soon unfortunatley.Hope everyone enjoyed getting 'stuffed' last night:) You all gotta catch that eggy:) So far same ol thing here nothing new. 
Tanya-hope you are doing ok, its been a few days last we heard your hubby was late with your food:( Thinkin about you girl


----------



## brooke1993

Andrea I am sorry you aren't feeling well.I woke up with a slight well deserved headache but am getting through the day so far so good.I did a OPK and it was faint soo I am assuming I am "O" today or tomarrow we will see,I have alot of "O" cramps today so I am thinking today.
How are the rest of you girls today?
I am always on here on off times it seems :( Last night it was busy busy on this thread but then again I am a stay @ home Mom and know most of you work and are on a different schedule.I will check back later,I am off to make my apple crisp the baby and hubby LOVE it and making a pot roast for dinner.Hugs N luv


----------



## waiting2012

BoyGirlBoy
UGH...Don't care one way or the other..I just wish something definitive would show up on my hpts...:rofl:

I sit here thinking and remember that with my ds I didn't get a positive hpt till I missed 2 periods--that was about 8 weeks along or close to it...Damn MEN! LOL...

M/S is being a bitch again today...I almost threw up on myself this am on the way to work! and bits of nausea here and there and then if I eat something--I'm ok. GO FIGURE. 

Anyhoo...I didn't make it on this am because I ran to pick up a birthday present for my newest 2 year old graduate...My Bro-Bro is 3 today! :cry: I had his brother who is now 7 in my toddler class and it has been a pleasure to have Brody this year...In 2 weeks, Ethan turns 3 and then after my birthday in March--Cameron turns 3...I potty trained both Ethan and Brody--Its amazing to think that last year when I started working here again they both had just turned 2! They don't get to move upto the next class until the summer time when the "graduates" of the 4's Pre-K move up to the schoolers class--but I'm sure going to miss em' in my class and love that they move up...ROFL

SO...IT sounds like everyone got a lot of push-push, humpy-hump, coconuts last night!!! And Brooke--:rofl:..Girl-you is crazy!!! :rofl: Had to slap Mr.Winky around, heh? Don't you hate it when you have to get mean with em'????:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Andie, I second what Brooke said--so sorry to hear you aren't feeling well!!!

Ashe--hows you doing? Hows Quinn?

Jenn--you are hoot too! In the living room again, huh? I love sex on the couch! Its so "old school"...:rofl:!!!

Tanya--missing ya'! Hope you are doing ok! I guess you are busy with work and such!

Laura--MIA? Not sure if you are do congratulations or not as we've not heard from you!

Amanda--you can do it!! I know you can hold off testing!!! I say you, Brooke and Me should have a "test off"...:rofl:...Who knows maybe by then one of my dang test will have a good line on it!:rofl:...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Strep is going around I suppose I'll do the dreaded phone call tomorrow to see if I can get seen on base. Plus the fact my BP was really high yesterday I might wanna get a little check out on that.....I just feel awful :( which I know can make BP go up as well.....I just don't feel like doing anything and I should be cleaning since we are having Trysten's 3rd birthday party here at our house this weekend.....can't believe my little boy turned 3 already....time flies. He turned 3 on the 17th so 2 days ago....hes so my sunshine and my world and my little blessing :) 

I will be on later my mom has gone to get us some lunch hopefully I will feel better after eating a little......well I'll be back later LOTS OF LOVE :) see you all soon!


----------



## waiting2012

Awe...Andie--I forgot your little man turned 3!! I wasn't sure if it was this weekend or if his party was this weekend--I got it now!! Your son's birthday is one after my stepdaughter's birthday--I don't think I mentioned it...I guess Preggo brain???? I think this year has been the hardest as we are STILL waiting for a court date..But Sahara turned 13 on the 16th...WOW how quick time flies!!

Have a good lunch sweetie!! going to run to the bathroom and probably get on my fb games for a bit before nap time is over...
Hugs!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think I'm gonna O soon......you can tell how much from last night to tonight its changed :) woop woop...tomorrow should be O day :) OMG :D finally!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







CD11OPK1.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4









CD11OPK2.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AmandaBaby

I've missed so much!! Gonna have to have a good read through this afternoon when I get home, then reply!!
I'm doing okay at the moment, mostly because I'm in denial of what happened so I can't actually believe she's gone. My boss said to let me know if I want to go to the funeral. I think I will go. It'll be hard but I think it will help me come to terms with what's happened..
Well, I'm 5 dpo today!! I realised that last months LP was 11 days so that's perfect with me testing next Thursday morning. Might even test Wednesday night :) but that is the earliest!! Still getting a few light cramp fwelings in my back/hips/ front. Yesterday I didn't have toi much cm (although it was creamy sometimes) but today, I seem to be having a bit more! Went to the bathroom before and when I wiped there was a fair hutnof what looked like ewcm although it was a bit thicker then usual so maybe it was like clear/creamy :S I don't know. I'm pretty sure I ovulated on Sunday but I've been having pewtty much consistant ewcm since about Saturday... I had to change ut to just creamy on my chart because FD kept changing my of date! Don't know if this is a good sign or not? Hope it is!! In case I am ovulating late though, we dtd last night ;) it was rather good hahaha.

I'm so cold and tired, come on 5pm I wanna go home!!
Hope you lovely ladies are well!! Xx


----------



## brooke1993

AndreaFlorida said:


> I think I'm gonna O soon......you can tell how much from last night to tonight its changed :) woop woop...tomorrow should be O day :) OMG :D finally!:happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: WoHoOooo now get that pony :haha::haha::haha::haha: I just got done being a naughty girl :blush:
I didnt have to slap him around today :haha::haha::haha: My OPK was just ALMOST as dark I think I am going to call it a positive :haha::haha: What will be will be :)
Hugs to u all
LETS GET PREGNANT :happydance::happydance::happydance: JUST DO IT!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/94/94786x8ttn00ojd.gif * I feel dirty LMAO *

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/94/94786x8ttn00ojd.gif


https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/826/826947eaxk7blt1w.gif <<<<<<<<<<< LMAO!!!!!!!!

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1462/1462814lpc6d94umy.jpg


----------



## brooke1993

AmandaBaby said:


> I've missed so much!! Gonna have to have a good read through this afternoon when I get home, then reply!!
> I'm doing okay at the moment, mostly because I'm in denial of what happened so I can't actually believe she's gone. My boss said to let me know if I want to go to the funeral. I think I will go. It'll be hard but I think it will help me come to terms with what's happened..
> Well, I'm 5 dpo today!! I realised that last months LP was 11 days so that's perfect with me testing next Thursday morning. Might even test Wednesday night :) but that is the earliest!! Still getting a few light cramp fwelings in my back/hips/ front. Yesterday I didn't have toi much cm (although it was creamy sometimes) but today, I seem to be having a bit more! Went to the bathroom before and when I wiped there was a fair hutnof what looked like ewcm although it was a bit thicker then usual so maybe it was like clear/creamy :S I don't know. I'm pretty sure I ovulated on Sunday but I've been having pewtty much consistant ewcm since about Saturday... I had to change ut to just creamy on my chart because FD kept changing my of date! Don't know if this is a good sign or not? Hope it is!! In case I am ovulating late though, we dtd last night ;) it was rather good hahaha.
> 
> I'm so cold and tired, come on 5pm I wanna go home!!
> Hope you lovely ladies are well!! Xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: I AM PRAYING you get a BFP this cycle hun!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I think your symptoms sound GOOD,,Last month I was cold ALL the time and then got a BFP :)

I am again VERY sorry you lost your friends and send you

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1934/1934435t0ep034wgr.gif


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL I LOVE THE PICTURES HAHA!!!!!!!! OMG make me laugh! 

I have the worlds WORST EVER headache right now I think I'll call the doc tomorrow as I feel like crap :( I might BD :( but I might not depends if I feel like it :( blah.....maybe he can do all the work LMAO....

Night ladies see you tomorrow :)


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> I think I'm gonna O soon......you can tell how much from last night to tonight its changed :) woop woop...tomorrow should be O day :) OMG :D finally!:happydance:

I would def say so Andie!!!! Wow those are looking really good!!!!:happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke--I LOVE THE PICS!!!!!!

Jason is at class tonite till almost 9pm and I need to get Adrian's stuff together...UGH...We will be staying down at the father'n'laws place as its closer to the Stockshow since sunday morning we have to get up at 2am...UGH...I will try to send a text out with updates this weekend as I don't know if I'll be able to get online.. : (

I hope to get me a little booty tonite--I know I won't be getting any this weekend probably! BOOHOO!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

If you don't hear from me ladies...I'll be on some tomorrow...I have to drive back to Bowie to pay my rental bill on my lunch break--so not sure how much I'll be on tomorrow...

And before I forget--YAY! Amanda--sx sound sooooo good!!!!!
Andie--I'm sorry you are feeling soo bad--it's aweful to feel so dang bad!
Ashe--I hope you have a great time with Tanya! I can't wait to see pics!!!!
Jenn--Hope all is ok with you hun!
I hope I didn't forget anyone!!!! If I DID JUST KNOW--I LOVE YOU ALL!!!


----------



## waiting2012

This is why the only kind of sex we should be having is the good ole' fashioned kind!!! :rofl:


----------



## brooke1993

Hi girls
WOW I am so crampy and achy tonight,Not like sick achy both sides near my ovaries are going crazy :wacko::wacko: I took another OPK and its def my darkest since the m/c
I am enclosing a pic
Please say a prayer that I can get a BFP and it sticks
:cry::cry::cry: I am emotional tonight too...Kinda like AF is here but she isnt due for like 10-12 days which means maybe a short LP this month which also sucks!Ugh sometimes I just get soooo frusterated
thanks for letting me rant xoxo

Top test was alittle while ago about 5 minutes after I dipped it

Bottom test was last nights after it dried
 



Attached Files:







DSC06824.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 3









DSC06813.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke--Hun--I'm thinking positive thoughts right now for you!!! I'm sure you'll get a sticky :bfp:!!!! Your OPK looks good from what I'm seeing!!!!

Off topic--I got my booty!! LOL...Like a pirate knocking up shrek :rofl:...Now I feel nauseas since I got up and got some OJ...Nice...I have to get Jason's jeans out of the dryer here pretty soon...So looks like I'm going to be draggin ass tomorrow...LOL...


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Brooke--Hun--I'm thinking positive thoughts right now for you!!! I'm sure you'll get a sticky :bfp:!!!! Your OPK looks good from what I'm seeing!!!!
> 
> Off topic--I got my booty!! LOL...Like a pirate knocking up shrek :rofl:...Now I feel nauseas since I got up and got some OJ...Nice...I have to get Jason's jeans out of the dryer here pretty soon...So looks like I'm going to be draggin ass tomorrow...LOL...

:hugs: Thanks its darker then it was earlier so time will tell and yes love the "Pirate knocked up shrek":haha:
I am sorry if I am alittle down but I just feel "OUT" already this month,I guess it will come and go.I am going to try to get some sleep soon.I hope you hae a safe trip and a good weekend xoxoxo :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Alrighty ladies! I had sooooo many pages to catch up. I am so sorry that I didn't check in yesterday. I have been so exhausted with work right now. Day before yesterday DH made me wait almost 2hrs for dinner! I was pissed, but I had a mostly calm discussion with him about it. I told him that he really needs to be more considerate of the overall situation. Not only am I working very long hard hours, but I'm pregnant, and when I need food, I NEED FOOD!

As for the whole push push... I must be the ONLY one that hasn't had any. I haven't had it since we conceived....... just saying....

Steph, where has time gone! I can't believe you are 7wks already!! That is sooo awesome!!

Jenn, thanks again for checkin on me earlier... I'm hoping work calms down soon, cause I can't keep going like this much longer.

Amanda, I am sooo sorry for your loss!

Ash, can't wait to see you Sunday!

It's almost 2 hours past my bedtime, so I really gotta go to bed. Try to catcha soon!


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya--I may text ya this weekend if that's ok--will probably text Ashe and Jenn too--Since I probably won't be able to get online--I don't text to much during the week when I can get online--and we got the old--"can't have your phone on in the building" speech again--so I try to leave it in the car...Shoot half the time I can't find my darn phone--but this weekend it will be my best friend--:rofl:!

Shame on that dh of yours!!! And girl--I'd be going crazy if I couldn't get some every once in awhile...:rofl:!!

*******************************************************************
Brooke--Its part of the grieving process...Vent away--we have all been there! Your sticky :bfp: is coming I just know it!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Tanya--I may text ya this weekend if that's ok--will probably text Ashe and Jenn too--Since I probably won't be able to get online--I don't text to much during the week when I can get online--and we got the old--"can't have your phone on in the building" speech again--so I try to leave it in the car...Shoot half the time I can't find my darn phone--but this weekend it will be my best friend--:rofl:!
> 
> Shame on that dh of yours!!! And girl--I'd be going crazy if I couldn't get some every once in awhile...:rofl:!!
> 
> *******************************************************************
> Brooke--Its part of the grieving process...Vent away--we have all been there! Your sticky :bfp: is coming I just know it!!!!! :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs: Thanks Steph that means alot to me xoxoxo


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke:Honey, You are more than welcome! We all would love to reach through our computers and Iphones to give you a huge HUG!!! Just know that we are sending hugs your way!!! You are bright spot in our day and your humor keeps us going but I speak from experience--sometimes the pain comes after the laughter and sometimes the laughter comes after the pain...I understand your pain. Try and get some rest hun! Your body needs it to make that bean a sticky one!! Like I already said--I have a good feeling for you!!! Luv Ya Hun!


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Brooke:Honey, You are more than welcome! We all would love to reach through our computers and Iphones to give you a huge HUG!!! Just know that we are sending hugs your way!!! You are bright spot in our day and your humor keeps us going but I speak from experience--sometimes the pain comes after the laughter and sometimes the laughter comes after the pain...I understand your pain. Try and get some rest hun! Your body needs it to make that bean a sticky one!! Like I already said--I have a good feeling for you!!! Luv Ya Hun!

:hugs: Thanks Steph I will NEVER forget how you came and took me under your wing,I feel like crying my eyes out and dont know why or maybe its I DO know why and dont want to face the facts that I am so so scared of never having another child,I need to sleep your right and I have kinda had DH under pressure with the WE NEED TO NOW crap again so he was alil snappy tonight so I was upset about that,Maybe I am just really sensitive right now after all it was supposed to be "if it happens it happens" no OPK nothing so maybe thats my best bet so I am not so obsessed,Love ya Steph and ty so much :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Just a quick check in--I will try to be on during my am break...

Brooke--been there with the dh being snappy when TTC...Its like men just don't get it! and they def don't understand after a loss...I hope things get better hun! I really think this is going to be the month for ya'll!! *And my "Thanks" was a "Your Welcome Hun"* : )

I'm going to miss everyone if I can't get online till sunday night when we get back home!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Itchyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy nipples!!! :|


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww Brooke get that eggy sweetie I just saw the new OPK pic...I did another OPK this morning its about the same as last nights sooooo I might get a positive OPK by this afternoon! I sure hope so as soon as I do I gotta call the FS office and leave them word so they can schedule my next ULTRASOUND :) woohoooo finally someone is MONITORING ME not just leaving me on my own!


----------



## calebsmom06

Amanda! Maybe they are growing! Maybe you have your bean:) Not toooo much longer until you test:)
Tanya-so sorry to hear you have not 'got any' since you concieved, is he scared or you? Or is it work and being tired. Wow, I never knew a guy could make it that long much less a woman! I LOVE sex:)
Brooke-your opk looks great:) Your timing has been great so I am thinking you should catch it:)
Steph-have a good weekend with your daughter:)
Andy-cant wait to hear what the fs has to say, hopefully you get the u/s here in the next day or so.
I have to cut it short, I am off work today but have kind of a lot to do and I am still sick on top of it so I have been drugged up on robitussin lol every 6 hours. It helps a little bit. My son has an awards ceremony at school at 9 and I need to get ready so I will talk to you all later:)


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies, my manager actually told me to come sit at my desk and "just look at stuff" I think he was actually implying to go online :rofl:
So here I am, but only for a minute.

Steph, you are welcome to text me anytime!!

Jenn, ever since DH and I started dating, the sexual part of it has never been all that active. Something that was odd to both of us. I guess we just felt like it was time to have a relationship that didn't revolve around that. There are times when we start to feel like something is wrong with us, but then we work through it. 

Anyway.... I just found out that I don't have to work tomorrow, so I am super excited about that, I am desperately needing a day off.


----------



## waiting2012

I have to pay a bill and stuff on my lunch--but I will do my best to get online one last time!

Anyhow..Brooke: I hope you are feeling better today! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Andie--Come On BIG O!! I can't wait for your next results from the FS!!!
Amanda:Itchy nipples? Sounds like a good sign!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Ashe--how you doing hun? I bet you are super excited about the horseback riding!!!! Lucky Dog!!!!!:haha::winkwink::thumbup:
Tanya--great news from the boss! How awesome of him to let you go and "look at stuff" :haha::thumbup: and I will def text ya this weekend as well as Ashe and Jenn..and don't fret about the s-e-x...for some that is normal--I wish my dh was like that! He's very much a "horny" type of guy all the time...:wacko:
Jenn--congrats to your son! Hope ya'll have a good day! And I'm sure it'll be tiring but worth the time in Ft.Worth! Thanks!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:happydance:CALLING THE DOCTOR BACK ITS POSITIVE GOT MY CHEAPIES FINALLY I think it would have been positive last night I guess I will tell them!!!:happydance:

Added new pic at 5 minute mark WHOLLY SH*T WOW
 



Attached Files:







ASEXPECTED.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 4









ALLMYEYES.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Tanya- there is nothing wrong with that at ALL I love S-E-X but would never want to have a relationship that did involve just that, true love is when you love a person for them with or without the sex. My sex drive has actually been pretty low since I got pregnant but sometimes i want it and sometimes when I dont I do it anyway lol. Last night I just wanted to sleep and hubby just wanted sex and I tried being crabby but it didnt work so I gave in but wasnt that into it:(
Anyway enough about my sex life lol....so glad you get to have a day off of work tomorrow or shall I say a weekend off. That is cool that your boss told you to sit down, hmmmm a nice streak?
Andy-yeah that is sooooo positive!


----------



## Affyash

I"m here I'm here I'm here! So sorry I was MIA yesterday, I was at a trade show in Anaheim all damn day! I was so sore and tired last night I couldn't make it on! There's so much to catch up on in one damn day!

Stephy hope you're feeling awesome today, I can't believe how fast this has flown by! You're almost at 8 weeks!!!! The number you always said you wanted!!! Yay!!! Hope the nausea isn't too bad.

Tanya so excited for Sunday! I'll shoot you a text sometime today. Really glad you got tomorrow off so you can rest up. Hope that hubby brings you tons of naughty foods this weekend. And while we're at it...tons of naughty love! Don't worry about not having a super sexual relationship. My Dh and I kind of waver back and forth from BDing constantly to not BDing for weeks. It ebbs and flows hahahahahaha!

Jenn what's the little one up to this weekend? I saw a post about him going somewhere?Sorry I didn't catch that, hope he has fun! Hope you get some good rest too!

Andi can't wait to hear about your next doc appt. I'm still hopeful that you get knocked up this month without any intervention!!! :) Happy birthday to the little man, too!

Brookey don't get down hun. I know how hard it is and how easily it is to slip into sadness. Keep your chin up, you've got a loving supportive husband and a beautiful precious little girl. Sometimes I have to remind myself that I have everything (almost) that I've always said I wanted. So I have to keep things in perspective and keep remembering that! Love you girl!

Amanda yay itchy boobies! Hope this is your month hun, that woud be absolutely spectacular!!!

I truly think I O'd yesterday or am today. I am 8-9 days early for O but I got all the signs (broke out all over my chest ew!!, EWCM, cramping, etc.) all of these are normal signs for me of O. I seriously am not even doing anything different - no supplements this month, only prenatals, no tests or temps or anything. I guess I am doing one thing but come on...my sister in law got me a moonstone necklace for xmas that i've been wearing pretty much non-stop since. It's supposed to help with fertility. But come on!!!! Make me O 9 days early??? Whoa! Or maybe it's just that I'm talking now with all of you and since 3 of us are Oing or are just about two, maybe we synced up? WEIRD....either way, I'll take it. And we'll keep bding just in case this isn't actually it. got me some morning love today...teehehee!! K I'll stay on most the day today, nobody's here...so there!


----------



## Affyash

Oh and Andi those are awesome tests! That's what mine looked like last month! The only reason we didn't catch it is cause we didn't have sex enough AFTER the tests. So keep bding!!!!! FX for you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I am cramping SO bad on the left side and that NEVER happens could it be that huge cyst about to rupture? OMG....grrrrrr......maybe I'm just O'ing but I'm having period type cramps on top of it all.....I don't know what to think unless my body is FINALLY working on its own without Clomid......but YOUCCHHHHH it hurts LOL....on a better note I AM FEELING MUCH BETTER :) took a warm shower last night an felt way better when I woke up this morning woohooo! I still have congestion a lil but no more sore throat :) thank God :)

The only thing that could keep me from catching it is the CYST :( its on the left side on that ovary and it could "the doc said keep me from actually releasing the egg" :( thats whY i have to go back for a confirmation ultrasound to see if the egg actually burst out :( I PRAY IT DOES!


----------



## Affyash

Dude I hope it's not bursting. I've heard that if the pain gets really bad, like excrutiating, or you start bleeding at all, go to the doc or the ER. A lot of women get ruptured ovarian cysts but I don't think it's necessarily a good thing to have it rupture unmonitored. It really does sound like your eggy is bursting, i so hope that crappy cyst doesn't get in the way! Glad you're feeling better, nothing like having sex when you're sick! Hope the pain subsides and it ends up just being your eggy!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea we DTD last night an I didn't feel like it and told him but I knew I'd O today and we had to get fresh swimmers in there...and we'll BD tonight just in case too! Gotta keep fresh ones up there LMAO Good news is hubby is off work for the day 4 hours early OMG :) yay!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Andy-hope your pain gets better and your eggy is able to release.
Ashley-hope you are o'ing ealry and get your bfp:) My son he isnt going anywhere this weekend, he had an awards ceromony at school today. He was the only one in his class to have perfect attendance:) Steph's going somewhere this weekend with her daughter.
Im feeling alot better today but still congested, the Robitussin seems like it really works thank god.
I have gotten ALOT accomplished today and feel like I am actually enjoying this day off. I found some dr. Brown bottles on clearence at the grocery store yesterday for 2.89 so I bought the 1 4oz and 2 8oz ones they had, then I went online and found more on sale for 3.33 so I bought 3 more 4oz bottles, I guess 4 4oz bottles will be good to start out with, I am sure ill buy more by the time baby comes, OMG ANNNND I bought this 7 pack of onesies that was on sale online for 8.00, they are pinks and I splurged on a pair of little slip on shoes that are leather and pink with a little butterfly on the top. They were on sale for 17 normally 30. I figure if I dont end up having a girl, I have 2 friends that are preg and they both just found out that they are having girls, they said they are just waitning on me now:) Or I am sure one of you will have a girl:) I am sooooo anxious to find out what we are having already! My doc appointment is in 5 days and hoping he will schedule an u/s for feb. appointments:) 
Hope you all are doing well:)


----------



## Affyash

Aw, that's nice. Enjoy your day with him. I know, it's hard to keep bding over and over and over again just to be sure you catch it! I mean, don't get me wrong, it's usually enjoyable, but damn, a girl needs a break! LOL! My doc told me that the prime times to bd are two days before O, on O day and then 3 days after O! I guess that's why I haven't caught it yet cause we usually stop on O day!! I'll be bding every other day for the next week probably! FX for all of us!


----------



## Affyash

That's great about your son Jenn! My lil bro always had great attendence too and thought it was awesome that he got an award for it! Glad you're feeling better, being sick and prego sucks!!! Really hope you're having a girl, it would just be so perfect! Two older brothers to look after her! Every mommy wants a girl...I'm right there with you! So hope you get your u/s in Feb, I just can't stand waiting!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well the day went to crap :( 25th...9 AM appointment to confirm O by ultrasound....then they want to do the endometrial biopsy on the 30th 9 AM and I'll only be 11dpo...she did assure me they did do a pregnancy test first before it....but still I am a bit nervous about it all...I had it done last year and the pain was HORRID :( I just don't wanna have that again PLEASE be pregnant so I don't have to do that :( OHHHH BOY :( i am so not ready for it!


----------



## Affyash

Aw Andi it'll be OK. Can you get some cheapo sensitive tests so that you can be doing HPTs leading up to the appt? I would hate for all of it to be based on one super insensitive doctor's test and have you actually end up preg. What were the results of the last biopsy? It didn't confirm endo right? Will they give you any pain meds knowing how bad it hurt last time? You should ask for some muscle relaxers or good pain meds. I'm so sorry! I'm crossing all my appendages that you just get prego on your own!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Wow... A lot to catch up on in a short amount of time!

Andie--:happydance::happydance::happydance:Super POSITIVE Opk!!! I pray that you get your :bfp: before your doctors appt!!! That would be super AWESOME and it would save you a lot of pain too!!!

Ashe--Get that Egg!!! I know you are wore out and all--and the every other day approach does work--that is how I got pg with Adrian! Seems doctors don't understand when you are tired already by the time it's evening, etc--you don't want to have :sex: not alone every stinking night...:dohh: I know I sure don't! :rofl: But it would be awesome for the Triple A's to all get their :bfp:s at or close to the same time!!!:happydance::thumbup::winkwink:

Jenn--sounds like you got some AWESOME deals!!! I have looked at some baby stuff--but we are still avoiding that section...When I go to the doctor in February--I will be happy to go and start looking...Right now I'll settle on figuring out names so I know what to call the bean...

Tanya--how is your easy-breezy day going? I'm so glad the weather is so nice right now--we will be taking the kiddos outside after snack this afternoon and staying outside till time to go home!!! I love days like this!!!

Brooke--LOVE YOU!!! I pray you join the Triple A's and get your :bfp: too!!!!:happydance::thumbup::winkwink:

My alarm for me to get ready to go is about to go off--I may take my computer with me JUST in case they have connection in the area..Seriously doubting it, but they might....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The endometrial biopsy just tells if your lining is good and hormones and things like that the only way to confirm endo is by laproscopic surgery :( But the last one I had came back good but it was before the huge cyst I now have.....so maybe thats why he wanted to repeat it and the last one wasn't from a well renown doctor like himself so maybe he wants to be super positive and plus update the records :) with new tests! FX everything will be normal I'll update when I know anything :)

Still positive OPK yahooooo!
 



Attached Files:







ALLME.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brooke1993

hi there wanted to pop in and say I think my OPK is finally positive :) I am excited and nervous all @ once,I took a nap with Aliah today which was nice for a change :)
Luv to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Have any of you been very sensitive or weepy around "O"? I am this month
 



Attached Files:







DSC06836.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1









DSC06831.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## calebsmom06

Brooke-that is sooooo positive! Good luck:)
Steph-yes I thought they were really good deals, this is the first I have time I have realy bought a bunch of stuff, the only thing I had bought before now was just the sleeper that was on sale for 4. But I guess since I hit 13 weeks today and am in the 2nd trimester officially I am feeling more anxious:) I wish I felt preg though, I guess in a few month I am going to wish I didnt feel preg lol but right now I WANT it:) Cant wait to hear my babies heartbeat on the 25th, such a peaceful feeling over me right now:)
Steph-hope you enjoyed your lunch and rested a bit while on lunch
Andy-good luck with everything hope you get your bfp before all of those tests! And everyone else also:)
Ashley-hope you get some rest I know things can get exhausting sometimes!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Brooke YAYAAAA we can do this girl! OMG we are O'ing together how crazy :) THAT IS SOOOO COOL how our cycles stick around the same no matter what! LOVE IT!


----------



## Affyash

Brooke and Andi!!! What beautiful pics you have!!! See how wonderfully our bodies can behave!? Where are my damn OPKs!!!??? Well, I think O is happening now or has already passed. The damn sticks wouldn't do anything for me anymore! I'm so stoked that I O'd early (oh I hope I really did) and I'm actually in the TWW with you girls!!! I'm not testing before 2/1..oh please let me be able to wait that looooooong!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'll test from around 6-7 dpo LOL...can't help myself I have TONS of tests....ermmm....110 IC's pink handled....then.....I have......7 FRER, 2 pink Equate tests, and......I think theres more I gotta go look lol if I tell you more....I think I got a couple cheapie 88 cent ones :) lol

Well the 100 pink ones aren't here yet but the 10 are....so waiting on the other 100 from Amazon! But they will be here normally within 5 days :)


----------



## brooke1993

:happydance::happydance: Thanks ladies,I am going to give it all I have :haha: OR all DH has :blush:
So I just spoke to my sister and she has no plans for tonight and said she will take Aliah for me so I called the Best Western :haha: Got the best room they have for the night..Planning on some champagne and strawberries and a night of FUN :sex::sex::sex:
I am off to shower and slip into something slutty before I get dressed :haha:
Hey what can I say sometimes I just want to be wild with hubby...Hmmmm red or pink?I am thinking pink b/c red altho seductive makes me think of AF..I know how silly :haha:
I will be back on later before we depart we have about a 45 min drive ahead of us but we need to get out of this house and have alittle adventure :happydance:
I called DH and he said sounds good,So off to pack somethings up for the baby and myself I will go in a few minutes...I am also going to straighten my hair :haha: 
DH likes it and lately I feel like I have been looking like horse shit :haha::haha:
Andie and Ash HOPE you catch that EGGY this weekend if you havent already and love to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Tanya I am hoping you get a BFP as well
Steph I hope you have a safe and nice trip xoxo
Jenn-Have a nice weekend sweetie and try to relaxxx
Amanda -I hope u have a nice weekend and you also try to relax and enjoy sweetie xoxo
Mammy-r you ever here?LOL FX for you 2
if I forgot ANYONE I am very sorry just excited to be letting loose for a chance I sooo need this!!!!
I plan to test on 1/31 and see if I get anything if AF isnt here :thumbup:


----------



## Affyash

That's fabulous Brooke! Have an awesome time! This is total TMI but I had a largish blob that was half floating half sinking in the toilet after I went potty. I'm worried because I always see something similar in the months that I'm not prego but it's not until 2 to 3 days after O. Maybe it's just left over man-goo? Oh please let there be a baby at the end of this month!!!!!! PLEASE!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yes babies please!! NOW PLEASE!! LOL.....I love the slutty thing haha...OMG made me laugh....you guys have fun in the hotel me and DH have lil mans bday party tomorrow :) LOTS OF LOVE an nighty night.....I'm kind of scared to catch eggy this time DS' bday is October 17th! LOL wouldn't that be something two kids on one day Hmmmm don't know how oldest DS would like to share his bday LOL....


----------



## brooke1993

Ok here and all settled brought the laptop :haha: I knew I would want to test again and glad I did :thumbup: Line is FINALLY where I am pleased for it to be :happydance: darker then the OPK line
DH just ran to the store as for me I am sitting here updating to you ladies...I wore black :winkwink:
Ok well I better get this pic uploaded xoxoxoxo 
GOODLUCK ANDIE AND ASHLEY ON GETTING THAT EGG AND HOPE YOU GOT YOUR BFP TOO TANYA XOXO
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:WE CAN DO IT!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
** I brought 5 OPK with me for the night I know I know I am crazy but I am on a mission because if we dont get a BFP this month we go to NTNP for 3 months and I sooo wanna be preggers with you ALL xoxoxo
 



Attached Files:







DSC06841.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TandA08

Hi Ladies, well my day wasn't as hard as the rest of the week, but I didn't get to spend much time at my desk at all. Just first thing this morning. I still worked more than an hour of overtime! We are going to DH's parents' for dinner tonight, we'll see if I can keep my eyes open for that.... It's only 5:20 but I feel like I could shower and go to bed.

So.... as I told Jenn a little bit ago.. I called my Dr's office to see what they would be doing at my next appt, I'll be almost 17 weeks. They told me that they will be doing the 2nd tri blood screening, and belly check. And that the Dr will tell me when we can schedule the next u/s. I'm totally bummed that I won't get an u/s at this next appt! Oh well....


----------



## AmandaBaby

So much to catch up on!!!
OK, here I go...

Andrea, that's a LOT to digest from your trip to the fertility doctor! Glad that your OH can get the sperm test done for free. That would be crazy if you had to pay $3000! How much will it cost if you need to get the laparoscopy? It would be good if you didn't have to pay for it, or if it wasn't too expensive! My mum had to get it I think and it costed $2000. That's why I won't get it cause we simply can't afford it :( But my doctor has said that he's pretty sure I have endo due to our family history and my symptoms. 
Oh and happy belated birthday to your little boy!
Congrats on your positive OPK as well! What a wonderful line! I don't think i've ever seen mine that dark!!! :D Time to sex it up ;) hahaha. Good luck darling, hope this is it for you and then you don't have to worry about all the fertility stuff :flower:
Oh, and with the cramping that your having and it being like AF, is it actually cramping or more of a pulling/tugging feeling all over. I had something similar about 2 days after I ovulated (I think) and it was like AF in the way that it was just everywhere but it was like pulling/tugging/stretching feelings and felt more painful when I walked, etc. I wasn't sure what it was but I put it down to either late ovulation cramps or endo. I've noticed that when I move around a lot or stress I tend to get a similar pain so if you have endo maybe your getting the same/similar thing/ Have you been moving around a lot lately? Hope it's not too painful for you or anything rupturing!

Stephanie, your 7 weeks pregnant!! That is AMAZING! :D I'm so so happy for you!! Can't wait for your first ultrasound and when you can find out what your having! How are the symptoms treating you? I hope you haven't felt too unwell!

Ashley, that's crazy your ovulating early but great in a way because it's means you get to test sooner then what you would have!! That's how I look at it anyway haha. I ovulated 2-3 days early this cycle which is great coz i'm 6 DPO already where as if I ovulated on time I would only be like 3-4 DPO  
GET BABY DANCING!!!!! Maybe keep baby dancing though every second night just in case you do actually ovulate on time! Fingers crossed this is your month!

Brooke, what a wonderful positive OPK! Congrats!! You better get baby dancing as well!!!! That's a lovely idea, going and staying somewhere for the night!!! Get slutty, I say!! hahaha. And just enjoy it, try not to even think that your ovulating. I've had some of the best sex in a long time recently because we stopped actually "trying" if that makes sense. So just enjoy :D

Tanya, sorry that you won't get another ultrasound at your next appointment!! i think people can get gender scans at about 18 or 19 weeks so only 2 weeks after your ultrasound and you'll be able to find out!! How exciting!! :D :D :D

Jenn, sorry your feeling unwell!! But glad that it's all starting to clear up!
Whens your next doctors appointment! I can't wait to find out what you are having either! 


As for me, 6 DPO today :D 
My charts a little bit confusing though because my temps are in the same range as they were before I ovulated. Here's my chart so you can all see..
My Ovulation Chart
Normally, all my temps before ovulation are below the cover line. But I think because my temp dropped a lot between CD 15 and 16 that when I got my ovulation rise it could only really rise back up to where it was. Normally my ov rise is about .3 or .4 so I guess that makes sense...
Anyway, symptoms so far:
- Itchy nipples 
- weird cramping/pulling/tugging in back, hips and low front
- Bit nauseous which isn't unusual

And I think that's it...
Normally I have more symptoms. Although, I usually have a lot of symptoms and i'm never pregnant so maybe my lack of symptoms means I could be?
Positive thinking much haha.

Really hope this is our month! If not though, i'm still gonna keep up with the fun BDing and not worry about putting my legs in the air! I will get some OPKs though just so I can atleast confirm ovulation!

Well i'll keep checking in today! It's Saturday so i've got today and tomorrow off work! :D


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey Brooke-enjoy your alone time with the hubby, its nice to get out of the house once in awhile and turn the phones off and just spend time together:)
Amanda-thanks you, I am feeling ALOT better, still a little congested but not to bad. My doc appointment is on the 25th:) I turn 28 on the 24th so I say this is a late bday present cause Ill get to hear my babies heartbeat:) Hope you got the egg! Your symptoms do sound good, I remember with this egg that actually stuck I thought I was out, I had not 1 symptom really. I had actually bought opk's to start using the next month which I had never used before and turns out I was preg so maybe it will be the same for you:) Yeah I hope I am excited for everyone to get their BFP's this month! Wouldnt that be awesome if everyone got them this month!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hmmmm.
Is it safe to have sex during the TWW? I'm confused! Some say yes and some say no..

Awe Jenn, that will be an amazing birthday present!! Fingers crossed it'll be the same for me and i'll have no symptoms but still be pregnant :D
It would be so amazing if we all got BFPs this month!!!
Can believe you and Tanya are already 13 weeks! It's gone so fast


----------



## calebsmom06

I KNOW!!! It has gone super fast! Less than 6 months left! It will be here before we know it! Who knows maybe Tanya and I will have the babies on the same day, wouldnt that be awesome lol


----------



## calebsmom06

O, and I had sex during the 2ww I dont see what would be wrong with that


----------



## AmandaBaby

Ok good! Haha. OH wanted to do it last night but I was too tired so i'll make him happy and we'll do it tonight 
How's your day going? Or is it night? :|


----------



## AmandaBaby

Well, the house is clean; certainly not _tidy_ though haha so I think i'm going to go get some lunch and watch a movie.
Subway with cookies and maybe some chilli philli dip with jatz :)
YUM!


----------



## calebsmom06

Mmm sounds good, my day was good. I'm laying in bed now about to go to sleep so this will probally be my last post of the night. Your man will probally love the surprise sex tonight my day was good cleaned ran errands took my son to the park then played uno with him, it was a fun day off. The subway sounds yummy I've been eating there alot lately...mmmmm turkey and bacon enjoy your movie and chili Philly with jitz...what is that anyway lol?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My pains have gone to super achy hips and cramping :( its the endo that I supposively have I suppose..I always hurt around O time and AF time is way worse than that......anyways my surgery will be covered 100%!! Just the sperm DNA thingy wasn't covered....the SDFA....He called and his doctor is being an A** about giving him the referral but I think in the end they'll get it for him for goodness sakes he's the active duty one why did they give me one if they wouldn't give him one to? I'm confused.....Oh well I really don't think its him everything seems fine so I just doubt its him.......think its ME! Especially now that I know I have a large cyst :cry: ....I am sure they are going to get me going also on the 25th I apparently have some sort of blood work...no clue what it is but they are testing something....so I get an US and blood work :) Well I am hacking my lungs up w/ this cold or whatever and think its nearly bedtime. Me and DH just did a super clean on the house so that when his parents get here from TN in the morning they don't go WOW your house is a mess they go WOW ITS NICE IN HERE! lol.....ANYWAYS everyone have a lovely night and I am gonna get me some :sex: tonight HAHAHAHAHAHA

Oh and just a wink wink...my name is spelled Andi :) I wasn't offended just noticed I had 3 different spellings :) lol I thought it was all cute :) MUAHHHHZ ladies have a WONDERFUL evening each and everyone of you can't wait to read all the updates tomorrow after little mans party I have to catch back up with my girls :) MUAHHHHZ :) XOXOXOXOXOX


----------



## TandA08

Jenn I can totally just picture us texting each other while we are in the hospital! :rofl:


----------



## Affyash

Love you all, thinking of you all, too tired and lazy to write a huge post one my phone. I'll get on again proper in the am!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Jenn, do you mean what is chilli philly or jatzz? I'll add a photo of both anyway! :D I didn't end up eating it though. I got a foot long sub with 2 cookies so I was a bit full. CHilli philly is like a philledelphia cream dip with chilli sauce over the top. I don't eat it with the chilli though haha and you can buy it without the chilly but it just tastes plain  I think bits of the chilli must seep in through the middle of it so it adds a bit os flavour :) and jatz are like crisp biscuits :)
Anyway, have a good sleep! 

Andi, do you prefer Andrea or Andi :) 
Sorry about the cramping :( I think my mum notices the same thing, that around the time of her AF the pain is worse, though she does get a lot of mid cycle cramping and pain too. Her ovaries are stuck to her bowel so even though she could get a hysterectomy she doesn't want too coz their could be complications. SHe was diagnosed with it in 2000 or 2001 I think.
Really sorry your having to go through this darling :( I've seen my mum suffer with her endo for years and it's awful! Fingers crossed you get your BFP soon! :flower:

Tanya, hahahaha that would be so funny! Texting through contractions :)

Had a fairly big amount of CM just before after falling asleep on the lounge, it was when I went to the toilet and wiped. Was quite creamy but really thin if that makes sense, like not thick in texture, and it was quite slippery. The thing i'm noticing with this TWW is that i'm not really as dry as I usually am.. Don't know if that's anything to go by though.
Oh and i'm probably just making it up in my mind but my boobs are feeling a little bit sore at the moment, like at the top of them.. Actually if i'm being honest, I CAN feel it and it's not nice. It's not an awful feeling but definitely there! Don't know how to describe the pain though..... feels muscular :S but, not....
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-01-21 at 5.55.21 PM.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 0









Screen shot 2012-01-21 at 5.56.30 PM 1.png
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm 7 DPO tomorrow!!!!!! :thumbup:
Which means I can test in 3 days (from tomorrow!)
Come on Wednesday night! :D


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well I should have been 1 dpo but I haven't even O'd yet :( GRRR maybe today is O day I sure hope so but OPK have definitely gone NEGATIVE.....COME ON EGGY RELEASE PLEASE! I'm getting frustrated :( no matter how hard I try or even don't try nothing happens the same :( sooooo I'll have an extra day added to my cycle this time.....and DH won't have :sex: tonight he's already informed me he's tired of :sex: Oh well if it happens it does if not then thats just how it has to be for now.....Just wanna get knocked up already....he told me that :sex: now feels like a chore :( soooo why bother trying anyways....hes not even being affectionate lately but last night he did surprise me a bit......Next cycle I'm going to try to hide all the testing stuff...hopefully that will help if he has no clue where I am in my cycle the only reason he knows I did OPK this time is b/c the doctor told us to use them and chart......soooooooo well here we are...I did have a tiny tiny dip so maybe this is O day :) BAD NEWS is I'll now only be 9dpo for that endo biopsy I might make them do a blood test or something more than a pee stick I wouldn't trust it by that time :( I'm so frustrated!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awe darling i'm sorry! :(
I know what you mean about it being a chore. OH started to be like a cow for last cycle and the few before (his words not mine haha) and I was just so sick of BDing because it HAD become a chore. I was having to force myself to do it and then I hated having to lay with my legs in the air.. Ergh, so annoying lol. But this month, how we've just been trying to keep it fun has been so much better! I'm actually into it more now and he's enjoying it so much more now too. I don't really know what's different for him but I think my mood change has changed his perspective as well. I don't know if i'm actually making sense at the moment? Anyway, we've just tried to keep it spontaneous, like doing it in the mornings instead of the usual at night and instead of going straight into it we do a bit more "fooling around" and kissing which doesn't sound like much but before we'd kiss for a minute then be like "ok come on, lube up!" Now it's a lot more intimate and we kiss for longer until we're both really in the mood and I think thats what has made it more about us and not just about trying for a baby. I'm also more willing to go on top now haha which I think he likes.
Really hope you get your BFP this month!! xx


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies! Amanda I can't wait until you start testing!!! Fingers crossed for you love!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Morning Everyone :D
Tanya, I can't wait to start testing either!! I was just thinking the exact same thing hahaha.
I really hope this is my month!! Actually, I really hope this is all of our months!!
I'm 7 DPO today so 3 more days until i'm testing! :happydance:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Where is everyone!


----------



## brooke1993

Hi girls,How is everyone?I feel good after my break away from home just alittle tired...NEW SYMPTOM for me this month this is crazy :wacko: But I am STILL getting positive OPK..I am usually lucky to be able to catch the surge and NEVER have I had this many positive OPK..Any thoughts?:hugs:
Also I can FEEL I am def "O" from both sides or so it seems...I am alittle pain from it tonight which isnt unusual :kiss::kiss:

EDIT.....OPK is now negative :) Yay! I have a good feeling for all of us,EVEN MYSELF for a change and if its not my time I pray it is for you ladies :) Like I said if it dont happen for us this month were going to NTNP for 3 months and then try again after my bday :)
I also want to work on losing like 20 lbs so if were NTNP I guess I will have something to keep me busy,Would love to get back into my size 7 jeans been in 10 since the baby was always a 7 before hand but DH says he likes it better,I personally dont but if I get BFP I plan to ONLY try to gain 20 lbs and then lose the 45 lbs after the baby is born.DH and I were talking last night and decided after this baby (granted we have another) were done.We decided 2 is all we would like to have,So FX for a BFP and a BOY (LOL) I will take whatever the good lord blesses us with.xoxo


----------



## brooke1993

AmandaBaby said:


> Morning Everyone :D
> Tanya, I can't wait to start testing either!! I was just thinking the exact same thing hahaha.
> I really hope this is my month!! Actually, I really hope this is all of our months!!
> I'm 7 DPO today so 3 more days until i'm testing! :happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am crazy so of course I would say TEST @ 9dpo but 10 dpo is good too :haha:
I have my FX for you and saying extra prayers for you and the others TTC as well as those who are expecting :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hoping you all had a nice weekend :) I know I did ;)
I am updating this since I last posted my OPK is finally NOT positive,,Its dark but not equal so I am hoping and have FX that I will be 1dpo 2morrow but am not tempting so I dont know but time will tell.I updated my pic,This was last August,I have since had a hair trim but besides look the same.
One day this week I am going to get a new pic of myself,Aliah and hubby.On the way home DH said wow babe $126.00 for ONE night I said ya babe and IF I get pregnant I CARRY the baby and go through labor,He had no more to say.He is the only one working right now but if I thought for 1 minute we needed money I would go back to work.I am NOT saying were rich and yes sometimes we struggle but he got a raise not to long ago and we have been so good about NOT using our credit cards I just said screw it.I plan to go back to work when Aliah is old enough to speak clearly about daycare and is able to tell me IF anything wasn't right...I have a fear that I can't shake.DH said he would rather have her home with me for now anyways.
I am SO excited DH took Wednesday off and we plan to paint our livingroom after we go to an appointment we have. I have so been wanting a change and plan to get a new sofa set soon so figure we might as well get it nice and fresh before hand,I have my sauce simmering for my spaghetti in my crock pot for dinner tomarrow,I cooked the meatballs earlier and have them in the fridge but of course DH ate like 4 of them and I only made 24 for 4 adults and Aliah,I ALWAYS make to much he says LOL My sister coming for dinner as well as a close friend of mine,I love when she comes over we kick butt on the Wii :) I thank god it has been 2 great days in a row.Thanks girls for always being there to listen xoxo
Crap i just remembered I forgot my sisters fav salad dressing..A trip to the store will fix that in the am before I made my homeade pb cookies :) Well I am beat I did some laundry and cleaning today and went for a brisk walk about 2 miles by myself while DH rested with the baby,It was nice to just go with my Ipod blasting in my ears and of course a BIG smile on my face after time away.
Well I am off to cuddle with my handsome hubby,Sweet dreams everyone.
***This am sex was awesome,It was better then last nights ;) BUT shhhh DONT tell DH he really tryed last night I was just alittle tipsy and was feeling sea sick so to speak (LOL)


----------



## AmandaBaby

Glad you had a good night away!! And don't worry, WHEN you get pregnant this month, that $126 will be well worth it!! ;)

OH and I went out for dinner tonight and then played pokies afterwards (he played.. I played find a word on his phone hahahahahaha!) Anyway, while I was getting ready before we left, I was feeling SO uncomfortable to the point that I was so upset I was close to tears!! Pregnancy hormones? I'd like to think! A bit of nausea has kicked in tonight as well, don't know if that's just normal for me though and I think i'm feeling a bit gassy, like more so then I guess the usual.... Also been having a few twingy pains as well.. Had a few random blobs of sticky white CM throughout today as well. I think one blob was yellow.... Don't know if this is good or bad.
Oh! And my mum bought me a pregnancy test as well, it was negative though :( but i'm only 7 DPO so still VERY VERY early! Still got my 3 FRERs for this Wednesday and Thursday though! Fingers crossed!!!
Well I might go get ready for bed, it's 10.41am!!

xx
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-01-22 at 6.30.25 PM.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I see something on that test Amanda :) FX for you sweetie.....

For me I had my babies birthday party yesterday and my in laws came to Florida from Tennessee right after we were done w/ the party waiting to figure out what we could all do together as a family....my poor Jason got called into work. (thanks military) So......he came home at like 8:45pm last night.....then went straight to bed and had to be back up at 3 am this morning....to be back to work by 5....we live an hour away from the base here.....so anyways.....he was supposed to work til 9 am ...but now they have told him he probably won't be off til around 9 tonight :( I just want to scream the couple of days I look forward to for help from someone to give me a tad bit of a break from the boys so I can shower without interruption or anything and well thats gone out the window this weekend....guess I'll wait another week for a little break. So I was left by myself to pick up all the party stuff since my mom left early before the party was over...and in laws sat on the couch watching me cover this HUGE cake we had left over...I'll show pics of the cake! Just irritated me beyond words :( so today me an the kids are going to have a lazy day since in laws left very early this morning....

Anyways I'm so sick I think I must have pneumonia (its going around here) I am awfully coughing and you can hear the junk in my chest....I'm thinking it wouldn't be a bad idea to call the doctor tomorrow.....:cry: I just wanna lay down and sleep all day....but I can't.....:sleep: Well for now I guess I better get going get breakfast done for the kids before they get up.....and I will be hopefully back on here later when I get the chance.

Loves you girls!! I'll try to get a pic from the party of T blowing out his candles......just when I can find time! I haven't uploaded the pics yet.....see you all later this afternoon I HOPE!
 



Attached Files:







TrystenCake.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4









TrystenCake2.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3









TrystenCake3.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 4









TrystenCake4.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TandA08

Wow Andi, that's an awesome cake!!!

I just got a text from Ash, we are on for today! So far the weather is holding! Luckily it rained Friday night and super early yesterday morning but nothing for the rest of the day. And it's not supposed to rain again until late tonight into tomorrow. Well, I gotta run and get ready, lots to do before I can go out to the ranch.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hope you have a great day! 

My day has been a disaster....I feel like a complete worthless piece of trash.....my family puts me down so much and I can only take so much and I'm to my breaking point. My mom's been telling my dad's side of the family (my dad passed in 08') that I have been treating her poorly....and I found out about it by a rude comment on my fb page.....so my mom was here and I told her RUDELY to get out of my house an shes not welcome here anymore....I am sorry that I ruined her life....but she's the one who CHOSE to adopt me when I was a baby....sometimes I wonder what life would have been like without her....and sometimes I wished it had been without her an my father.....I could have done so much better on my own :( ......I hate having an entire family to hate me because of her lies :( I'm done.....rant over.....

So now I'm sitting here can feel my bp out the roof from the fb comment....and I am feeling like maybe I should just delete my fb....I don't have many friends or anything so why bother with it anymore.......

Oh well.....have a good night everyone will be back in a few days!


----------



## TandA08

Oh Andi, that's rough, I'm sorry! :hugs:

I just got back from my day at the ranch with Ashley! We had a great time and it was so wonderful to get to meet her!!! We'll post pics later, I gotta run and get dinner started, I'm starving! LOL


----------



## AmandaBaby

Andi that's a wonderful cake!!
Sort to hear about what your going through though, that's awful!! :( Sending lots of hugs your way.

Tanya, I'm glad you and Ashley had a nice time!! Can't wait for photos.

Oh! I still need to put up pictures from our engagement party!!

I think I see a bit of a line on my test but I'm 99% sure its nothing. For some reason, and I know its early but I just feel out :( I always thought this was gonna be a long journey and I still really think ita going to be. I just have this awful feeling like something is wrong with me :( would absolutely love to get a positive this month jutni just don't know. Realised as well today that I ovulated on cd 17 (two days early) so if my LP is still at 11 days then I'll have a 28 day cycle. So I have 2 theories.
now that my cycle may be "normal" I've conceive ot its gonna keep dropping :| it better not keep dropping though!! Looks like OH will be getting that sperm test. Hmm :(


----------



## AmandaBaby

So I've just consulted with dr.google and now I'm worried I may have PCOS...
I've got:
Irregular cycles (they are shortening, does that count?)
Weight gain
Oily hair
Acne since I was about 13. The pill stopped it but since I stopped taking the pill a year and a half ago they are back on.my face, back and sometimes chest.

... I don't know. Maybe I should.stop self diagnosing haha
But yeah, I just feel like something isn't right...


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone sorry I have not been on for 2 days, I have been super busy. Steph has been txting me and sending pics off everything for me to post but for some reason my phone will not send them to my email:( Doc appointment on the 25th I cant wait! Had a 12 hour day at work today and surprisingly I wasnt exhausted:) Amanda the jitz look the same as our ritz here:) And the philly chili stuff I have never seen before but looks interesting:) Id love to try it sometime but dont think they sell it here. Can probally make it. I would not say you have PCOS yet, wait this cycle out, see if you get a positive because you know you did everything right this month and see if you get your positive and if not then I would call the doc. and get the sperm test done. I cant wait to put a face with your name! I think you and Andi are the only ones that I have not seen faces of:)
Tanya- yes me to I can totally see us texting in labor hahaha, glad you had a good time today thats exciting that you 2 got to meet:) And congrats on your 13 weeks yesterday! I was going to tell you yesterday but I have had a super busy weekend!
Brooke-I cant wait until we get to see your pee sticks (and everyone elses) Oh how we love to see the sticks that are urinated on lmao.
Andi-sorry about your mother! She adopted and raised you and then treats you like that! How did she respond when you told her to leave? Have you ever got in contact with your birth mother? I know thats personal but just curious? thats really wrong for her to treat you like that! I mean you are her daughter jeeeez! Hope things get better.


----------



## calebsmom06

Booooo figures everyone would be offline when I get on:(


----------



## brooke1993

calebsmom06 said:


> Hey everyone sorry I have not been on for 2 days, I have been super busy. Steph has been txting me and sending pics off everything for me to post but for some reason my phone will not send them to my email:( Doc appointment on the 25th I cant wait! Had a 12 hour day at work today and surprisingly I wasnt exhausted:) Amanda the jitz look the same as our ritz here:) And the philly chili stuff I have never seen before but looks interesting:) Id love to try it sometime but dont think they sell it here. Can probally make it. I would not say you have PCOS yet, wait this cycle out, see if you get a positive because you know you did everything right this month and see if you get your positive and if not then I would call the doc. and get the sperm test done. I cant wait to put a face with your name! I think you and Andi are the only ones that I have not seen faces of:)
> Tanya- yes me to I can totally see us texting in labor hahaha, glad you had a good time today thats exciting that you 2 got to meet:) And congrats on your 13 weeks yesterday! I was going to tell you yesterday but I have had a super busy weekend!
> Brooke-I cant wait until we get to see your pee sticks (and everyone elses) Oh how we love to see the sticks that are urinated on lmao.
> Andi-sorry about your mother! She adopted and raised you and then treats you like that! How did she respond when you told her to leave? Have you ever got in contact with your birth mother? I know thats personal but just curious? thats really wrong for her to treat you like that! I mean you are her daughter jeeeez! Hope things get better.

Thanks sweetie,I will take my 1st test probably next weekend,Trying to hold off until next Sunday.I am excited to see how your next appointment goes :happydance: Will this be the 1st time you have heard your lil babys heartbeat?:happydance:Super excited for you :hugs:

Andi I am so so sorry for what your going through,I am here if you need a friend :hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

calebsmom06 said:


> Booooo figures everyone would be offline when I get on:(

Happens to me alot to lol so I am on a few different threads to keep myself busy when I have the time to hop on,Dinner was awesome if I must say so I made spaghetti w/meatballs,rolls,salad and wine :haha: figure the 2 glasses wouldnt hurt anything even if I am BFP I would be 1dpo.Then we had some of the peanut butter cookies I made before everyone got here and played the Wii.It was nice to just relax with family and friends,We ended up with 2 friends we didnt know were still in town joining us so it was really just a all around awesome weekend.I have so much to do this week so if I am not on when all of you are on my apologies,Hugs :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Mmmm spagetti and meatballs and salad sound yummy! I heard the babies heartbeat when they did the ultrasound at 9 weeks but this will be the first time with the doc using the fetal monitor. At 9 weeks heartbeat was 187! Super high! Ok so we just have like one more week of being anxious while everyone tests:) yea wouldn't it be awesome if everyone got bfps! So exciting!


----------



## brooke1993

calebsmom06 said:


> Mmmm spagetti and meatballs and salad sound yummy! I heard the babies heartbeat when they did the ultrasound at 9 weeks but this will be the first time with the doc using the fetal monitor. At 9 weeks heartbeat was 187! Super high! Ok so we just have like one more week of being anxious while everyone tests:) yea wouldn't it be awesome if everyone got bfps! So exciting!

:happydance::happydance: Yes it would be super!!I have been so relaxed all weekend and am trying to not get to down about it if we dont get a BFP,I of course want it so bad but looking @ the dates looks like my LP may be short this month :shrug: so time will tell.I have some cramping tonight and am officially 1dpo as I looked @ other months I was charting and looks like I did "O" either yesterday or the night before so I am saying I am 1-2 dpo but who knows lol :hugs:


----------



## AmandaBaby

OMG!!! I've either got some pregnancy hormones going on or some severe pms!! I've been so moody all afternoon and just generally pissed off at any tiny thing!! I was driving home this arvo and had to go through some road works and because itd been raining it was so muddy, anyway I ended up getting mud all over my car so id planned to park to the side of our townhouse and get a bucket of water to poor over it. BUT NO! Some stupid w****R had to be parked there! So I had to park right in front of our garage with the door up and do it there, all the while trying to make sure water didn't get inside. It got over ny shoes though :( doesn't sound like a big deal but I'm just so sick of people parking in our spot or right in front of our garage, etc. Then just little things happened like there's an empty bottle that oh needs to take out to the bin (I don't do it coz the outside of our house is full of bugs lol) a d it kept falling over which tipped me over the edge hahaha. AND THEN, we've still be having trouble with our fridge, it keeps filling up with water,like the top quick cool tray and then freezing things so we've lost bits of food because they've gone all watery and soggy throughout. Anyway he manufacturer sent out the same repair people as last time a d they said that the guy who fixed it last fime was supposed to tell us to keep the fridge off for 2 days so it could defrost t itself. But yeah, he failed to mention that so w
He said that we have to do that now and then IF it didn't work he had a part that he could put in.. Wtf!! Sk now we face having to lose even more food, let alone the inconvenience!! Anyway, I opened the top tray in the fridge tonight to see how much water was there and it spilled a bit so I asked OH to take it out and empty it but when he was doing it all the way
Tsr basically ended up on the floor!! I was furious (not at OH) so now there are about 7 towels all o ER tbe kitchen floor to dry it. Whirlpool is lucky that their cust service centre is not open or id be on tbe phone yelling at them. Gonna give them a call tomorrow though and give them a piece of my moody mind!!! Oh, and I forgot to mention that my internet has been stuffing up tonogt so that's made me angry. I've had to type all this out on my phone a d its been hell!! At least its all off my mind though!! 
I feel like I wanna cry, I'm that angry.
Wahhhhhh!!! >.<


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Amanda hope those are pregnancy hormones gearing up:) So sorry you are still having problems with your fridge, I'd be pissed cause I know you have been having trouble with it for a long time, I would tell Whirlpool that you want it replaced that it is new and that if it is already having this many problems then it will not last you that it is a lemon or a dud and you expect better from a company like them, if you wanted a dud you would have went and bought some off brand cheap fridge. Which still probally would have lasted longer than that piece of shit lol....thats what I would tell em;) You should have left a note on that persons car telling them to please not park in your spot again. Wooo I cant wait until you test! Just a few more days right?? Yeah:)
I had a very restless night last night, I was tossing and turning all night, didnt get to sleep until 130am then awoke at 245 445 530 and 620, at 620 I just decided to get up and what really sucks is that I have to work the closing shift tonight so its going to be a looooong day, 11-10 work shift:( I noticed last night I was laying down and I sneezed and it gave me a sharp pain through my abdomen, it hurt pretty bad and it kind of worried me, I hope everything is ok


----------



## waiting2012

Well after a super long weekend! :sleep:

I called in this morning--I feel like I have got the flu--my body aches from all the walking we did...Had some good :sex: friday night at the father'n'laws house...LOL...but after that--it all went down hill :rofl:...I finally gave in yesterday and fell asleep at the barn (with everyone walking around etc) I said "F" it--I'm tired and going to sleep...LOL...I have pics and will upload them soon... Some are on my camera and some on my phone...I enjoyed texting Jenn, Tanya, and Ashe--I wish I had everyone's text numbers!! Next time I'll be sure to get them!

OK, I apologize if I miss anything or get everyone confused...:dohh:

Brooke-You go girl!!!! Wow, I 've always mentioned getting a room somewhere with the dh--and we never have someone to watch the kids or the money...It sounds like you had an awesome time!!!

Andi--hun--I'm sorry you are in so much pain! I hope they come up with answers soon for you and better yet--a :bfp: to boot! **If I get this next part wrong--sorry** I'm sorry things aren't going well with the family. I have had my share of that and we are still dealing with family issues...It is so upsetting to know that the people who should love you most unconditionally--won't. Hun, We LOVE You unconditionally!

Ashe--I hope your ride with Tanya was super!!!! I can't wait to see pics!!

Tanya--likewise as Ashe's--like I said--all violaters of not providing pics will be shot with the shit of the shooter's choice! :rofl:...

Amanda--girl--if I didn't know any better--i'd say is DEF the start to something at 7dpo-- what more would you be seeing??? So to see anything--is a GREAT sign!!!! 

Jenn--Don't stress to much about the pulling/cramp/etc that you felt while sneezing...I had a lot of that with Adrian--and what's odd is with this being a subsequent pregnancy you will feel those braxton hicks contractions a lot sooner too!!! Sorry to hear you sleep was sooo interrupted too!! 


I apologize again ladies--if there was anything I missed!!! Feeling a little crampy which I know could be nothing--but it wasn't until tis last weekend after walking so much that I noticed it--and even my father n law who just got told on saturday that we are pg again--said "you look very tired"....I hope to be off and on today...Going to get the pics from my phone sent to the computer and dig for the camera...I have a ton of laundry to do--so you know how that goes--:wacko:....Adrian is exempt from school today--so I have to get her lunch and we HAVE to get her brace back on...I'll be back later ladies!!! 

LOVE AND MANY HUGS!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

This was where Yonder was for exhibiting. The arena was attached to this building--I have those pics on my camera and will download as soon as I find my camera...


----------



## waiting2012

She only got an exhibitor ribbon...but she doesn't care--she does it for fun and is looking forward to the Texas Junior Maine Anjou Show in April. Also, Yonder will be bred in April or May so when she shows again next year--she'll either have a calf or be ready to have it!


----------



## waiting2012

Well..Going to go and fix Adrian lunch...so she can shower, etc...I have to get the laundry started....

I wish these crampy feelings would go away...I'm starting to wonder why they are so AF'ie today...I hope I didn't over do it this last weekend....


----------



## Affyash

Hiya ladies!!! I'm a brat for being gone all weekend, I'm sorry!! With my mom in town, my dad visiting, Quinny on sugar and Tanya's ranch, I was just pooped this whole weekend! I swear I already ovulated but we're going like day 5 of EWCM and cramping, so who the hell knows! I guess we'll keep up the every other day BDing just in case...don't even know what dpo I am or when I'll test!!! At least the vagueness will keep me hopeful instead of down when I start seeing BFNs...but I will hope with all my might for a BFP! If I did O, we've done everything right so keep your fx for me!!

Andi hun I'm so sorry this weekend was so shitty. Between your hubby being gone at work and your family putting the pressure on you, I know it wasn't easy. I too have troubles with my mom, so I can totally relate to how you feel. Please try to remember that even if there is a tiny bit of truth to her complaints, the problem is with her and not with you. If she was a good mother, she'd talk to you about her concerns and you two would work it out. By involving other family members (most of which probably don't even see you two often) she's asking for drama and you have every right to be angry at that. We love you and will support you even when your family won't. Hang in there! Oh and your cake was freakin' awesome, did you make that??? I love the name Trysten by the way, one of my favorites!

Brooke, so hope this is our month!!! FX that all that BDing worked and we've got tiny beans forming!

Tanya, I had a blast yesterday! We def have to do it again, I loved hanging out with you and Takoda! And your bump is precious, you look awesome!

Jenn, hope your day goes faster than you think! Maybe try to get a nap in! Hope you're feeling good! The sharp pains especially on the sides of your tummy are your tendons (or whatever they're called) stretching. As long as you're careful when you move and everything, you'll be ok!!!

Steph, thank you for all your texts this weekend (even though they were early!) It made me feel loved and I appreciate you sharing so much of you family! I'm sure the cramping is totally normal, even if you did push yourself this weekend. When I was prego, I went to my friend's bachelorette party when I was like 8 weeks and the night I got home, I had some bright red blood and I totally freaked out! But, all was well, and I stopped bleeding quickly. Hang in there, everything will be OK!

Amanda, I'm so sorry all the drama you're having! If it's any consolation, you totally had me laughing out loud with all your pissy descriptions! Don't mess with a potentially prego woman on the edge! Hope you're feeling better and things have settled down a bit! Seriously hoping this is your month and your mood is just a result of the tiny bean you have growing!

Hope I didn't miss anything, I know there was a ton to catch up on! Love and hugs!


----------



## waiting2012

:dohh:I am so sorry about that Ashe and Tanya!:dohh: I completely forgot you guys are 2 hours behind us Texas gals and even further for Andi...LOL...Don't you just love the time difference????

Andi--I second what Ashe said--she said everything I couldn't put into words...

Thanks for the easing my mind Ashe--I was really wondering what was going on...Not spotting or anything--just a little bit crampy and it has eased some since I posted last--in fact none but a couple since I last posted....Adrian begged me to let her watch a movie before her shower-I gave in...What the heck, right? She'll have to keep her brace on till tomorrow afternoon--so may let her wait a little longer...I'm probably going to take a nap as I've got the rugs in the wash machine now--and they should be done in a sec. Put the next load in as soon as they are done and then laying down for sure...So glad my boss was so understanding!


----------



## TandA08

Hey Ladies, just a quick minute while I'm on my lunch break. 

Steph glad you had a great time, thanks for all the pics. I will be posting my pics soon - I promise.

Amanda, you should tell the fridge guy that if he doesn't fix it right this time that he will be shot with shit!!!

Ash, I had a blast yesterday too! Can't wait to hang out again. 

I wish all of you were closer so we could all hang out, oh goodness could you just imagine that!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone I am on lunch so I have to be quick, was hoping to get a nap in but nope not possible, I went on lunch in time to pick up my son from school, stopped at subway for a sandwhich for us 2 and cookies and it is about time for me to go back already so I guess I will just have to hope the next 6 hours go by super fast. boooo 6 hours that just sounds exhausting lol. So about 10 minutes after I ate I felt my baby moving for a good 5 seconds or so and no it was not gas it was that totally different feeling! It is awesome:) Dont know how much more I will be on tonight as when I get off work I think the bed will be my best friend and tomorrow I work but tomorrow is also my bday and we are supposed to go for dinner after I get off work and then finally the next day (wednesday) I have my doc appointment in the morning and then I will be on as I am off that day thank god:) Hope everyone is having a great day:)


----------



## waiting2012

Well, I had a good nap!! I checked my temp this evening--99.0...I don't feel "hot" though--so not sure if its pg related or the flu--but after spending most of the day sleeping or laying in bed watching tv--I don't ache so much..I have to go to work tomorrow OR the dh will shoot me with horse shit--or more like cow shit--and there's plenty on his and Adrian's boots to shoot me a few times...:rofl:...

The only "pains" I've felt--well I was putting chicken tenders in the oven to heat up and had some sharp "pokey" pains on the right side that spread to the front--figure its the ole uterus growing...??:shrug: You'd think I would remember this sort of thing--but 11 years is a LONG time to go between babies...:haha: I will take it easy and be careful tomorrow at work--I'll be sure to let my boss know if I'm feeling weird or anything--but for now everything is a-ok...Besides this damn stuffy nose I have! LOL and oh, my right big toe is cramped...:rofl:...That is def NOT a pg sx...LOL...:rofl::haha::wacko:

Thinking of changing the thread title ladies--I will post some choices for ya'll to vote on...:winkwink:

Jenn--how wonderful that you are feeling the bean move--I know Tanya should be feeling it too soon!! There is nothing greater than feeling the babe bounce around!


----------



## waiting2012

I would like to have something that reflects that ya'll would be due pretty close to each other or one that we can keep and not change....I liked doing the "holiday" theme--but I think its time to make it something that we don't have to change--and hopefully--we won't be here to much longer anyways!:winkwink::winkwink: Once everyone has gotten their :bfp:--We will move onto the PG Board--a whole new thread--and we'll see how many pages that one will be!!!:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: OR if ya'll want we can stay here...Its all upto you ladies!! :thumbup::kiss:

Just let me know what your fav. is and we'll see what the votes say...NO PRESSURE--I like them all....LOL...

*1. ~BFP wishes for a "Pumpkin Patch" Babe~Love My TTC Sisters!!

*2.~Baby Dust and BFP wishes for my TTC Sisters~May this be the month!~

*3.~Sharin the Love with My TTC Sisters~Praying for their BFPs!!~

*4.~The ULTIMATE Gift..Sharing BabyDust and BFP Wishes~

*5. ~Hoping for Jan./Feb. BFPs for My TTC Sisters!!~


----------



## brooke1993

Ok so I was told when I 1st joined this thread I could be myself and open and honest so I want to say I have hurt feelings.Its probably just me but its still my feelings.
When I update I include everyone and sometimes I feel that Tanya just updates to the original ladies who started this thread,I have waited to see if it would change and it hasn't and she was here 1st and I am done with feeling like I am the 7th grader who isn't accepted.I wish you ALL love,luck and happiness.I have held my tounge as I was just going to text her to see why it seems she dont include me and others but I am just saying that this is how I feel and I know she is busy we all are.I hope you ALL get a BFP.Hugs and talk to you all some other time


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:
 

> I would like to have something that reflects that ya'll would be due pretty close to each other or one that we can keep and not change....I liked doing the "holiday" theme--but I think its time to make it something that we don't have to change--and hopefully--we won't be here to much longer anyways!:winkwink::winkwink: Once everyone has gotten their :bfp:--We will move onto the PG Board--a whole new thread--and we'll see how many pages that one will be!!!:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: OR if ya'll want we can stay here...Its all upto you ladies!! :thumbup::kiss:
> 
> Just let me know what your fav. is and we'll see what the votes say...NO PRESSURE--I like them all....LOL...
> 
> *1. ~BFP wishes for a "Pumpkin Patch" Babe~Love My TTC Sisters!!
> 
> *2.~Baby Dust and BFP wishes for my TTC Sisters~May this be the month!~
> 
> *3.~Sharin the Love with My TTC Sisters~Praying for their BFPs!!~
> 
> *4.~The ULTIMATE Gift..Sharing BabyDust and BFP Wishes~
> 
> *5. ~Hoping for Jan./Feb. BFPs for My TTC Sisters!!~



:hugs::hugs::hugs: They are all very nice :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

TandA08 said:


> Hey Ladies, just a quick minute while I'm on my lunch break.
> 
> Steph glad you had a great time, thanks for all the pics. I will be posting my pics soon - I promise.
> 
> Amanda, you should tell the fridge guy that if he doesn't fix it right this time that he will be shot with shit!!!
> 
> Ash, I had a blast yesterday too! Can't wait to hang out again.
> 
> I wish all of you were closer so we could all hang out, oh goodness could you just imagine that!!

*Prime example of why I dont fit on here,Maybe I just joined a month ago but I always make sure I include everyone.Maybe I am just a baby here but would rather leave then stay and feel left out or like I am being shunned.I hope you ALL get a BFP and those who are pregnant have a good pregnancy.I wont be back,I cant do it anymore.I came on tonight wanting to see that we ALL as a little family can share our weekends,pics etc and I just feel so left out and it makes me feel horrible about myself.I am not calling you out Tanya but dont feel you would like it then again its as I said probably just me.I have shared some intimate things here but its ok,I will be fine*


----------



## waiting2012

Honey, Don't go!!! We all love you sweetie! I'm sure its just a slight oversight...I try so hard to remember everyone and admit--sometimes I don't have anything specific to ask or mention for everyone...I'm sooo sorry your feeling left out! I will miss your humor and your sweetness--and I think so would the other ladies!!!! 

LOVE YOU SWEETIE!!! PLEASE DON'T GO!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/861388-tidbits-found-my-ttc-sisters.html#post15178096

This is a link to a thread I just typed up...Thought it would be easier to share what I found online this past weekend with everyone on this board; not just this thread....


LUV YA'LL TO PIECES!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

I don't think anyone here is as absent minded as me...:dohh::wacko: but we do have our moments....LOL.... I would hate to think that anyone who comes here doesn't feel welcome in the littlest bit...I will gladly share my cell # with anyone who PM's me and asks for it--I should have gotten everyone's # before this past weekend so I could keep up with everybody--that was a complete oversight on my part and feel guilty for it..It breaks my heart :cry: to see that one of my "sisters" is hurting so much!:cry:

Brooke--I truely hope you will stay around hun!!! What you said touched me... What you shared here has touched me--we all have shared such intimate details about our pasts and presents--some are things that only those that I know personally (not even my close friends know some of what I've shared here!)...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

PLEASE STAY HUN!!!!:cry:


----------



## Affyash

I completely agree with Steph!! I personally love everyone on here and would be totally bummed to see anyone go! I know for sure I don't coomment on everyone's details and I hate that I can't remember everything I want to say to everyone. I come here as a solace to my everyday stresses (trust me my husband and his fam just royally pissed me off) and I am so grateful for each and everyone of you! Brooke please reconsider! We would miss you do much! You've caught Tanya at a sticky time her works been super crazy and she's been so busy and tired. I know she and no one else meant any ill will! Love you guys let's stick through this together!


----------



## waiting2012

When your feeling blue, come back to this thread...Read it and remember--you are always LOVED!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow, Brooke so sorry you feel this way, I am sure she meant no harm, she used to post alot and long and often but now when she gets on its short and quick because she is really busy so its possible she just didnt have time to respond to certain posts. She has been extremely busy lately and sometimes cant post here but she is usally able to text. Please dont look to far into it, try talking to her first ok, I sure she will be devastated to know this. I know there are times when I dont respond to everyone but it is because I either forget or I dont have enough time. There are times when you all will post something that I could say a ton to but dont have time so I try to go back to it later. Hope you feel better


----------



## waiting2012

I just want everyone to know--after a muc needed night of sleep--I don't anyone intends to hurt someone else or make them feel left out at all. My goal with this thread was to have a way of getting support and giving support. Should anyone choose to leave at anytime-whether it be to the Pregnancy forum or to another thread all together, I can not stop you. I will say though how greatly you all would be missed if you left, and that I would always wonder how you are and pray that you are ok and in a good place. I don't want this thread to turn into a "catty thread" nor do I want this to turn into a thread where some don't feel welcome--I know its hard to be the "newbie" to an old thread but we must remember to go to the source of what is ailing us and hopeful find resolution there before jumping ship on our friends that were made here. I love each and every one of you ladies. There is something that each of you is able to say to me that makes me feel better and more hopeful--as yes, there is still doubt in my mind although I have made it this far. We are all at different stages with TTC--and the knowledge and similiarities we all share will benefit someone else years from now when they go to google something--this thread will come up--and someone we don't even know will benefit from our experiences...
With that said-I hope that everyone has an awesome day-and I will try to check in on my morning break.

Many hugs, love, and prayers!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Jenn, sorry to hear you had a very restless night :( Hope your day at work wasn't/isn't too tiring for you. Take it easy!! :) Oh, and try not to stress about the pain in your abdomen, it could have just been the way you were laying that caused it :flower:

Stephanie, sorry that your feeling unwell and a bit crampy. I'd say maybe sex was just a bit too much on the weekend. Don't stress :flower: 
As for the name of the thread, I like them all!! :) 

Ashley, your on day 5 of your EWCM!? ME TOO!! Well, I was haha. Bak when I ovulated I had it for about 4-5 days and I kept putting on my chart that I ovulated on the 2nd day of the EWCM due to my temp rise but I think FF was going to change it to me ovulating on like the 4th or 5th day of EWCM. That was until I messed with my chart and changed the EWCM to Creamy so it wouldn't auto correct itself  Now I wonder if maybe i'm not as fR long in my DPO as I thought... I guess time will tell.. Really got my fingers crossed that this is all of our months!! Keep BDing just in case :D 

Tanya, hahaha I should definitely tell them that!!! I'm absolutely ropable about the whole situation but i'll get to that  Hope your good?

Andi, hope your doing good!! 

Brooke, i'm so so sorry that your feeling that way. We all love you!
I'm sure Tanya meant no harm though. We all lead rather busy lives and sometimes I guess we forget what we've read when we go to reply. Or like others have said, we just may not know what to say. Don't forget you are definitely and always welcome here!! :flower:



As for me, I called whirlpool today and fought with them then requested a phone call from the manager a few hours later - they never called. So I called back tonight and was so pissed off with them. I've demanded that a manager DOES call me tomorrow and also that they replace the fridge because i'm sick of the bullsh*t!!! Lets see how that goes...

It's been raining like made today and a lot of local streets are now flooding, not sure how i'm gonna go getting to work tomorrow!! hopefully it clears. I'll add a few pictures though in case anyone is interesting. It's quite unreal!
So, i'm 9 DPO today, 10 DPO tomorrow (obviously lol) which means i'm most likely gonna test tomorrow night!!! Unless I can hold out until the following morning.... IF i'm not pregnant this month and providing that I still have an 11 day LP then my temp should start dropping tomorrow. It's stayed at 36.3 for the last 4 days I think so we'll see I guess...
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-01-24 at 10.40.43 PM.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 0









Screen shot 2012-01-24 at 10.41.20 PM.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 0









Screen shot 2012-01-24 at 10.48.40 PM.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AmandaBaby

Clearly this is nothing though compares to last years flooding in QLD, January last year...
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-01-24 at 10.52.30 PM.png
File size: 245.7 KB
Views: 0









Screen shot 2012-01-24 at 10.52.53 PM.png
File size: 327.6 KB
Views: 0









Screen shot 2012-01-24 at 10.53.06 PM.png
File size: 396.3 KB
Views: 0









Screen shot 2012-01-24 at 10.53.21 PM.png
File size: 353.5 KB
Views: 0









Screen shot 2012-01-24 at 10.53.32 PM.png
File size: 328.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AmandaBaby

Many, many lives were lost in the flooding we had last year.
Absolutely terrible :'(
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-01-24 at 10.53.57 PM.png
File size: 243.9 KB
Views: 0









Screen shot 2012-01-24 at 10.54.57 PM.png
File size: 281.4 KB
Views: 0









Screen shot 2012-01-24 at 10.56.25 PM.png
File size: 421.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Brooke I am sorry you feel that way...lots of :hugs: to you and :hug: MUAHHHZ.....I don't write specifically to everyone b/c I can't remember everything I've read. The past two days I've been so hurt and confused I haven't even been online really....had a very rude comment on fb that turned me into a mad woman....dont even know when I ovulated to be honest or if I even did....my temp went up today but who knows. I had a fever the other day an no one cared to come help me out even though my DH was working 17 hours shift b/c of some stupid crap that happened over seas.....ANYWAYS.....I love you ALL on here....even if I might not include EVERYONE I think of you all and love to read what everyone writes! I hate to see anyone leave.....I will update later but here is the crazy comment I got on fb...if it makes anyone feel better....

KEEP IN MIND I HAD A 104 FEVER AT THIS POINT...I SHOULD HAVE WENT TO THE ER!

This is what I wrote after getting jumped on by my mom "well fine she says I'll just change my clothes and do what you want me to do and not go to church"....I called and was going to ask if later that day she could come help me out since I Had a 104 temp I felt terrible.....and that was what she automatically said when I had first called her.....soooo I wrote this...


MY STATUS SAID THIS:
Really wish I wouldn't have even called her......now I feel worse than I did in the first place.....just wanna lay here and cough my lungs up and cry.....so sorry I interrupted your life MOM....I'll leave you alone from now on!

Then the rude response I got from a FAMILY member who never calls or checks on me the whole time my husband was deployed for nearly 6 months NOT a SINGLE person called to check on me besides my OWN MOTHER.....here is what she had to say about what I wrote....







Karen Fickett · 4 mutual friends
Yes it sucks to feel bad, but when you are a mom you learn to deal with it and through it.I really hate when I hear the way you treat your mom,grow up and be thankful when she can be there for you.It's not always about ourselves.......

This comment comes from a young lady who NEVER watches her own daughter SERIOUSLY...who lives on top of a hill in a little I duno.....there are 4 trailors and they all are related she has HELP whenever she calls on it. I have NEVER treated my mother without respect and I have no clue why she says I do treat her poorly.....we don't even have anything to do with them. But my mom has been known to throw things out and air out our dirty laundry so she could have once when she was mad or something....anyways I deleted my ENTIRE FAMILY off my facebook.....because I'm done with this I've been treated like crap my whole life and I'm tired of it!

I just don't get what I wrote that was so bad I had to be bashed on my own fb page and I had MORE FRIENDS call and ask if I were ok and NOT A SINGLE FAMILY MEMBER CALLED! Then this girl went around bragging that she hurt my feelings and thought it was funny etc. Shes much older than me about 10 years older....and yet shes VERY immature....I kept my mouth shut and my head up as much as I could.....and didn't respond back to it I AM THE STRONGER PERSON and will always be! Glad I have a conscience and care about others before myself! Anyways....rant over I suppose!
HAHA an yea I put her name on here...if anyone wants to feel like writing her I don't mind at all! LMAOOOO!!

I haven't mentioned all the crap I'm going through to my family about my "cyst" and other things which by the way tomorrow is my next ultrasound....maybe I can get a copy of my ultrasound :) lol


----------



## brooke1993

I have more love here then I realized and apologize if I hurt anyones feelings,I will be here daily xoxoxo love Brooke
I guess I need to stop and realize if I also worked outside the home I wouldnt have as much time on my hands.Hugs


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> I just want everyone to know--after a muc needed night of sleep--I don't anyone intends to hurt someone else or make them feel left out at all. My goal with this thread was to have a way of getting support and giving support. Should anyone choose to leave at anytime-whether it be to the Pregnancy forum or to another thread all together, I can not stop you. I will say though how greatly you all would be missed if you left, and that I would always wonder how you are and pray that you are ok and in a good place. I don't want this thread to turn into a "catty thread" nor do I want this to turn into a thread where some don't feel welcome--I know its hard to be the "newbie" to an old thread but we must remember to go to the source of what is ailing us and hopeful find resolution there before jumping ship on our friends that were made here. I love each and every one of you ladies. There is something that each of you is able to say to me that makes me feel better and more hopeful--as yes, there is still doubt in my mind although I have made it this far. We are all at different stages with TTC--and the knowledge and similiarities we all share will benefit someone else years from now when they go to google something--this thread will come up--and someone we don't even know will benefit from our experiences...
> With that said-I hope that everyone has an awesome day-and I will try to check in on my morning break.
> 
> Many hugs, love, and prayers!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I jumped the ship but you ladies pulled me back,Sorry and your right I should of just went to the 1 person and not bailed on everyone.Mu apologies i luv u all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Yep, it sure is!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Brooke--so sorry you have been feeling down--we pulled you back and I'm glad you put the plank away!:flower: and I hope you get that :bfp: sticky bean this month!

Andi--I'm def going to send her a message! LOL...Whats the worst she can do? She has no clue...You needed to go and get checked out with a fever that high and the pain you've been in! I'm soooo sorry you are having to deal with so much crap right now!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Amanda--WOW! That is a LOT of rain you all are having!! I thought we got a lot--but that is A LOT! WOW! Hope the hpt testing results end up with :bfp:!!! **I wish that all you ladies!!!!** And I would tell Whirlpool where to stick their damn refridgerator and tell them you will see them in court--that threat usually gets results! 

Ashe--How you doing sweetie? I'm sure I read your most recent postings but damn if I can remember...:dohh: I pray for a :bfp: for you too! 

Tanya and Jenn--how is pregnant life treating ya'? I think Jenn had an appointment today? or is it later this week? My brain is absolutely fried from this weekend...LOL

As for me...feeling a little nauseas--yes--I know that is normal--but I wish it was as I said before more consistant that way I could plan for it...:rofl:...
I have to go back to Bowie at lunch and mail some things but I will try to be online when I'm done. Its supposed to rain here with 100% chance and it may last until thursday...UGH..no taking the kids out today...:nope: I need to run and grab something to drink and a snack...I didn't eat this morning:dohh:...
Talk to ya'll later...LUV YOU GUYS!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Its just no one in my family realizes that on top of all their putting me down and what not I'm having other issues underlying that I don't like to post all over fb like they do. That girls husband just got fired for smoking weed and lying on a lie detector test (he worked at the county jail here) anyways there are a LOT worse things they've done than I've EVER done.....It just appals me that my family adopted me....and they want nothing to do with me or anything my mom said she would call (the family that puts me down) but I doubt she'll call or anything....who knows. I'm just so tired of being put down each and every single day by my own family members.....my BIRTH parents sincerely care more about me than any of my adoptive family.....they didn't want to give me away but had no choice b/c they didnt have enough money at the time to be able to give me what they wanted......so I agree what they DID was RIGHT.....but my adoptive FAMILY weren't what I apparently needed......I am to the point I want nothing to do with them nor my own mom...who adopted me at 11 months old....I could do so much better without ANY OF THEM IN MY LIFE!

Anyways.....I'm going to try and be positive can any of you give me insight into my temps this cycle....my first POS. OPK technically was the night of CD 11....then CD 12 super dark.....I should have ovulated within 72 hours? And apparently I didn't until CD 15 I'm about as confused as anyone right now :( ehhhhh....can't wait until the ultrasound tomorrow!!! I normally always O on CD 12 with no Clomid....and of course I don't have Clomid this cycle.....


----------



## brooke1993

AndreaFlorida said:


> Its just no one in my family realizes that on top of all their putting me down and what not I'm having other issues underlying that I don't like to post all over fb like they do. That girls husband just got fired for smoking weed and lying on a lie detector test (he worked at the county jail here) anyways there are a LOT worse things they've done than I've EVER done.....It just appals me that my family adopted me....and they want nothing to do with me or anything my mom said she would call (the family that puts me down) but I doubt she'll call or anything....who knows. I'm just so tired of being put down each and every single day by my own family members.....my BIRTH parents sincerely care more about me than any of my adoptive family.....they didn't want to give me away but had no choice b/c they didnt have enough money at the time to be able to give me what they wanted......so I agree what they DID was RIGHT.....but my adoptive FAMILY weren't what I apparently needed......I am to the point I want nothing to do with them nor my own mom...who adopted me at 11 months old....I could do so much better without ANY OF THEM IN MY LIFE!
> 
> Anyways.....I'm going to try and be positive can any of you give me insight into my temps this cycle....my first POS. OPK technically was the night of CD 11....then CD 12 super dark.....I should have ovulated within 72 hours? And apparently I didn't until CD 15 I'm about as confused as anyone right now :( ehhhhh....can't wait until the ultrasound tomorrow!!! I normally always O on CD 12 with no Clomid....and of course I don't have Clomid this cycle.....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Andi--I am so very sorry your going through all of this,I know you don't need it and its to me uncalled for.I would advise you to do whats best for you.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
If walking away from people you feel are abusing you emotionally and putting you down means walking away then you should do so,Its NOT right of them to put you down :hugs::hugs::hugs: Your loved sweetie and regardless of what anyone says YOU know the truth,Hugs:hugs::hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I know! I am just sick and tired of it and sucks that my own mom is involved in it....just hurts. 

I am cramping so bad on both sides like OV pains.....I am more than CONFUSED right now ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I feel nauseated tooooo....like when I O....hmph....cramps go away please! I don't understand both sides hurting its kind of strange! Will find out tomorrow I can't wait :) EHHH COME ON TOMORROW!


----------



## Affyash

Aw, Brooke! You reconsidered! So happy you'll be sticking it out with us! I promise you, Tanya is a super sweetheart and on Sunday we even talked about how cool it was that you and Andi have come on board (and me for that matter, I was late, too!) and how much we enjoyed your company. Glad you'll hang around with us. Hope you caught your eggy, looking forward to testing with you!

Andi, I'm a hot mess when it comes to looking at temps, so I can't really give you any advice there. I've heard that once the OPK is + ovulation happens between 12 and 24 hours after...but I think I may have also read 72 hours. FX that you caught it this month and you can avoid all the medical crap. If not, we'll all be here for you and we'll see you through it. SO SO SO sorry to hear all the crap that's going on with your fam. It seems to hurt so much more when it's the people who are supposed to be closest to you that turn on you. I totally agree with Brooke that if you feel it would really be best for you to not have them in your life, then that's what you should do. Perhaps you can take a break from talking to them and seeing them and that will help to get them off your back. You seem like such a sweetheart, I can't imagine why they treat you the way they do. Hugs hun, vent here whenever you'd like!

Jenn, hope you're feeling awesome after your long day at work! I so miss feeling my Q kicking inside me, I can't imagine how awesome that is to feel it again!

Tanya, missin' you hun, come back! I know work's rough right now, but it will be over soon!

Steph, don't you dare pray for nausea! LOL! Although, I totally understand wanting it to be consistent enough to plan around! I just wanted to tell you how grateful I am for your words and kind thoughts to all of us, you're like mama hen! I wouldn't have been able to get through the last couple months without your support and humor! Thank you!

Amanda, holy crap look at all that flooding! I truly hope the rains aren't as bad as last year, that would be awful! Keep safe and warm and post when you can! I hate that we're not on the same time zone, I miss talking to you! Did you keep BDing after the EWCM started? Like if you O'd later than you thought, you're still in this month right? FX this is it for all of us! Can't wait to see your pee sticks! LOL!

Holy shnickies I thought I had already O'd and was starting to dry up and then wouldn't you know, iiiiiiiiiiittttttttt's baaaaaaaaaaaaccccccckkkkkk! I got really crampy on Sunday with Tanya and then kind of dried up yesterday and didn't have cramps. I check my cp this morning and noticed that it felt really open compared to normal. Then, I just went potty and sure enough I have more EWCM! Hubby and I have been BDing every day or every other day for a week plus now, so I think we're all good! I'll keep up the BDing for the next week probably just in case. Dammit, of all months not to have an OPK!!! If we BD'd yesterday morning and we'll BD again tonight, technically it's every day, but do you think the times we BD will affect anything? Anyway, I'll get back on soon, love to all!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think now I have a yeast infection....I guess I'll tell the doctor tomorrow and see if he can check for me how freaking lovely :( NOT .....Grrrr sorry if its TMI but I hate this feeling down there :( GRRR


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> Aw, Brooke! You reconsidered! So happy you'll be sticking it out with us! I promise you, Tanya is a super sweetheart and on Sunday we even talked about how cool it was that you and Andi have come on board (and me for that matter, I was late, too!) and how much we enjoyed your company. Glad you'll hang around with us. Hope you caught your eggy, looking forward to testing with you!
> 
> Andi, I'm a hot mess when it comes to looking at temps, so I can't really give you any advice there. I've heard that once the OPK is + ovulation happens between 12 and 24 hours after...but I think I may have also read 72 hours. FX that you caught it this month and you can avoid all the medical crap. If not, we'll all be here for you and we'll see you through it. SO SO SO sorry to hear all the crap that's going on with your fam. It seems to hurt so much more when it's the people who are supposed to be closest to you that turn on you. I totally agree with Brooke that if you feel it would really be best for you to not have them in your life, then that's what you should do. Perhaps you can take a break from talking to them and seeing them and that will help to get them off your back. You seem like such a sweetheart, I can't imagine why they treat you the way they do. Hugs hun, vent here whenever you'd like!
> 
> Jenn, hope you're feeling awesome after your long day at work! I so miss feeling my Q kicking inside me, I can't imagine how awesome that is to feel it again!
> 
> Tanya, missin' you hun, come back! I know work's rough right now, but it will be over soon!
> 
> Steph, don't you dare pray for nausea! LOL! Although, I totally understand wanting it to be consistent enough to plan around! I just wanted to tell you how grateful I am for your words and kind thoughts to all of us, you're like mama hen! I wouldn't have been able to get through the last couple months without your support and humor! Thank you!
> 
> Amanda, holy crap look at all that flooding! I truly hope the rains aren't as bad as last year, that would be awful! Keep safe and warm and post when you can! I hate that we're not on the same time zone, I miss talking to you! Did you keep BDing after the EWCM started? Like if you O'd later than you thought, you're still in this month right? FX this is it for all of us! Can't wait to see your pee sticks! LOL!
> 
> Holy shnickies I thought I had already O'd and was starting to dry up and then wouldn't you know, iiiiiiiiiiittttttttt's baaaaaaaaaaaaccccccckkkkkk! I got really crampy on Sunday with Tanya and then kind of dried up yesterday and didn't have cramps. I check my cp this morning and noticed that it felt really open compared to normal. Then, I just went potty and sure enough I have more EWCM! Hubby and I have been BDing every day or every other day for a week plus now, so I think we're all good! I'll keep up the BDing for the next week probably just in case. Dammit, of all months not to have an OPK!!! If we BD'd yesterday morning and we'll BD again tonight, technically it's every day, but do you think the times we BD will affect anything? Anyway, I'll get back on soon, love to all!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I feel like a complete piece of horse sh*t because it was soooo stupid I mean who the f*ck says the world revolves around me??I am angry with myself and hope and pray to GOD that Tanya forgives me for lashing out @ her when REALLY I am the a&&hole...I am so very sorry Tanya and I am here for the long haul through good,bad and indifferent for you and all the rest,I wish I could take back saying you didnt care about me but I cant :cry::cry::cry: ALL I can do is not do it again and stop having this stupid OMG pity party,I seriously think I am PMS because I feel crazy :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: and VERY weepy..I love u all.I was bored changed my signature again.The baby needs me will be back later xoxoxo


----------



## brooke1993

P.S
Jenn I just seen you felt your baby!OMG how awesome :) (((Hugs)) ok Aliah is screaming xoxoxoxo be back later xoxooxox


----------



## Affyash

Andi, there's no such thing as gross or TMI here! What's going on that you think you might have an infection? Itchy? Then, maybe? Just a ton of CM? Then maybe not, just your body flushing out or whatever. Keep your chin up and your head high, you're awesome! 

Brooke, don't feel bad hun. We're all a little crazy and we all have moments of weakness. You were just feeling down and took things personally and that is all. If anything, she'll understand the hormones and mood swings. It's OK! We love you! Maybe you're weepy cause you got an egg a brewin'!!

I'm starting to get crampy again...and I just checked my calendar, it's been 7 days of EWCM! WTF???!!!! I just want to get prego dammit! Why all the confusing body symptoms!?


----------



## TandA08

brooke1993 said:


> TandA08 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, just a quick minute while I'm on my lunch break.
> 
> Steph glad you had a great time, thanks for all the pics. I will be posting my pics soon - I promise.
> 
> Amanda, you should tell the fridge guy that if he doesn't fix it right this time that he will be shot with shit!!!
> 
> Ash, I had a blast yesterday too! Can't wait to hang out again.
> 
> I wish all of you were closer so we could all hang out, oh goodness could you just imagine that!!
> 
> *Prime example of why I dont fit on here,Maybe I just joined a month ago but I always make sure I include everyone.Maybe I am just a baby here but would rather leave then stay and feel left out or like I am being shunned.I hope you ALL get a BFP and those who are pregnant have a good pregnancy.I wont be back,I cant do it anymore.I came on tonight wanting to see that we ALL as a little family can share our weekends,pics etc and I just feel so left out and it makes me feel horrible about myself.I am not calling you out Tanya but dont feel you would like it then again its as I said probably just me.I have shared some intimate things here but its ok,I will be fine*Click to expand...

Wow Brooke I am wholeheartedly sorry that I have made you feel left out. I never had that intention. I have been very absent the last couple of weeks because of work. And when I do get online I usually have several pages of reading to do and by the time I get to the end, I don't remember everything that I wanted to reply to. And my time online is limited. It was never anything personal. There are many times I don't reply to anyone and just say a quick hello. 

You have no need to leave this thread.


----------



## TandA08

calebsmom06 said:


> Wow, Brooke so sorry you feel this way, I am sure she meant no harm, she used to post alot and long and often but now when she gets on its short and quick because she is really busy so its possible she just didnt have time to respond to certain posts. She has been extremely busy lately and sometimes cant post here but she is usally able to text. Please dont look to far into it, try talking to her first ok, I sure she will be devastated to know this. I know there are times when I dont respond to everyone but it is because I either forget or I dont have enough time. There are times when you all will post something that I could say a ton to but dont have time so I try to go back to it later. Hope you feel better

I will say this and that's it. 
I AM SHAKING AND IN TEARS NOW! MY HEART IS RACING TO THINK THAT I HURT SOMEBODY SO UNINTENTIONALLY. 

Honestly, other than to say I'm sorry, I don't know what else to say. 


And thank you ladies, I have been insanely busy at work and don't get online from home in the evenings like I used to. When work calms down I'll be on here all day long like I used to. Until then........


----------



## waiting2012

EVERYTHING IS OK!!! 

Tanya--don't stress hun! Our emotions just get the best of us sometimes...LOL...Don't stress! I def think think there are some preggo hormones at work...:winkwink:

UMMM...that was a HUGE HINT to Amanda, Brooke, Ashe and Andi--Yep, those preggo hormones can create raving lunatics out of perfectly happy-go-lucky women!!!! Top those with an engagement party and upcoming wedding to plan for and a refridgerator that is a peice of shit; a baby with chronic ear infections; family that doesn't give a flying squirrel's shit as to how you feel; and a recent miscarriage--yep, those hormones can reak havoc.... NO STRESS LADIES!!! FROM HERE ON OUT--WE WILL BE CALM, COLLECTED, HORMONAL WOMEN! :rofl::rofl::rofl:...:winkwink::winkwink:

I know there are certain posts I should focus on--but lets just say--I'm on lunch and at MC D's with the DH and he would have a cow if I didn't pay him some attention...:rofl:...I just sent him for an apple pie and he's wanting to look something up...

I luv you ladies and my granny panties...:rofl:...So in other words--I'm going to put my big girl panties on and roll with it! :rofl:...
I'll try to respond to individual posts when I get off work! :winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

~HOLY CANOLI!!!~8WKS TOMORROW...

Doing the happy dance right now--ok, not really cause its more like the potty dance...:rofl:...Ok, hubby wants the computer...LOL


----------



## Affyash

Steph you just are a god-send! I ditto everything you said...minus the potty dance LOL! Oh how I can't wait to be pregs with all of you! Tanya I love you! Brookey you're in good company! Hugs and kisses to all! I MEAN IT!


----------



## Affyash

OH and congrats on the 8 weeks Steph, 13 weeks Tanya and 13ish weeks (right???) Jenn!


----------



## Affyash

OK ladies I need advice here, I'm feeling super bummed. I really wish I had OPKs this month cause I'm worried that I might be having an anovulatory cycle. I've been having EWCM (like a lot) for 7 days now. WTF? I've had cramping like it's O time and everything. I'm pretty sure it's not spermies because it started before we really started BDing. And as lame as this sounds, I did poas yesterday just cause I thought things were weird, and BFN. So, what gives? Should I just go buy some OPKs to see where they're at? I'm not even due to O until 1/28, but this is nuts. Help!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'd go buy some!! LOL what could it hurt......FX for you :) I can't go a month without OPK's and this month I tried to go a month without them and the doctor told me "call when you get a positive OPK" ohhh bother as Pooh would say....LMAOOOOO soooo needless to say I bought them and I didn't O near when I had my pos. like normal I guess we are all gonna have a crazy cycle!!! WEIRD! "They" the girls on this website that is....say that when you get the weird cycle thats when you end up :bfp: I hope they are right!!


----------



## Affyash

Ugh I hope they're right too. I kind of feel like if I buy them I won't see a + this month because it's already happened. Damned if I do, damned if I don't!


----------



## calebsmom06

Ashley, I have some I think I asked before but never got a response, would you like me to send them to you I have never used opk's before and was going to try them out if I didnt get my + hpt but got I got it so never needed them, I did pee on one lol just to see what happen knowing I was preg lol and it worked like an hpt it was positive haha and yes I am 13 weeks and 4 days:) I have a doc appointment tomorrow. I just got off work and wont have much time on here. Today is my birthday and we are going out for dinner:)
Steph congrats on 8 weeks, are you feeling more positive? Is hubby also?
Tanya-hope you feel better
Brooke-yes it is an awesome feeling feeling the baby move
Andi-hope you are able to decide what to do, pray about it, its a tough decision to make whether or not to cut a family member off completley and its an emotional roller coaster right now, hope you find peace with whatever decision you make, just dont make the decision out of anger think about everything for a few days. We seem to make rash decisions we will regret later when we are mad.
Um I think I answered everyone, if I forgot anything I am sorry, I had 4 pages of reading to catch up on before responding:)
Oh this old man at work came up to me today and told me I am going to have a boy, this old lady told me a two weeks ago I was going to have a girl and both of them swear they are never wrong LMAO! The man was all..."I have been right 21 times out of 22 when it comes to the gender' and the lady was all 'I have never been wrong' hah hah I dont think my baby had a sex change from 2 weeks ago up until now so one of them is wrong. I think its funny how they both think they are always right


----------



## Affyash

LOL Jenn! You could have two in there, boy and girl, and one was just hiding behind the other! :) Just kidding! I so hope you're having a girl, that would be just awesome! Yes, please please send me the OPKs! I'll PM you my address in case you don't have it still. I'm just kind of bummed cause I really think I missed it...or rather I hope I did!:)


----------



## Affyash

OH CRAP AND HAPPY FREAKIN' BIRTHDAY!!!! Can't wait to hear how the appt goes tomorrow!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Just a quick note--I will properly update in a sec...

Ok...Ashe--I had cm like that in December--ummm...Guess what--preggers! Betting its a good sign although most websites you can't count on that as a sign..Umm..i beg to differ just a bit..:winkwink: but if you really want to know for sure I would take Jenn up on the offer of the opks--save the money on buying them and see...:thumbsup:

Jenn--That is too funny--girl, boy...??? and it so funny that everyone just "knows they are right!"...:rofl:

Tanya--Thank You. :winkwink:

Brooke--Still feeling confident about this time around--I am--I'm sure your night out just had to do it!!!! FX'ed for you sweetie...

Amanda--OK, its Wednesday where you are--isn't it???? Are ya' going to test??? I thought you were going to test wednesday! :rofl:...I can't wait--FX'ed for you for a :bfp:!!!

Andi--No matter what--you have family. You have the wonderful family that you and your husband have created and we are also your family too sweetie...Who knows maybe someday we'll have us a "family reunion"...

Ok...Seems I got everyting out there I needed to..:rofl:...

As for me this evening--the dh is "ehh" as far the excitement scale goes...I was a bit crampy when I got home and used the bathroom..Don't get me wrong--i know its normal but I've been a bit weepy today too...Just can't shake this feeling of the "other shoe dropping" sort of thing..Make sence??? I know that if its going to be ok it will be and if its not its because it was never meant to be... I will try to remain positive but with every cramp--normal or not--it is just a gentle reminder that it can be taken away as easy as it was given....:cry:...Sorry to have to have my own pity party--especially after feeling so good earlier...I have to see if I can find something online--but I will be back as what I want to find--I want to share...Talk to ya'll later ladies!


----------



## waiting2012

Holy Smack Your :jo:!!!! I forgot your b-day too!!!! Happy Birthday Jenn!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-hJ87ApWtw&context=C32d0393ADOEgsToPDskLDXG3GrDE4TGiWVLb9o3fM
Check it out...I love this song..Hope the link works...:flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

https://im-smiley.com/imgs/happy-birthday-smiley/birthday015.gif

Happy Birthday Jenn!

BEAUTIFUL SONG ^ THERE!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Happy birthday Jenn!!!! :D
Hope your day is amazing.

I'm just at work on lunch. Just had a ham and cheese toasted sandwich and now I'm having a salt and vinegar chip sandwich haha. I eat like a kid :D
Woke up this morning at about 6.35 which is 5 minutes before my alarm goes off to check my temp. I remember rolling over though and then honking oh crap don't move you'll ruin your temp! But I've done it before and my temp has stayed in the pattern. 
Anyway... My temp went up from 36.3 to 36.4! Which isn't much I know but as per the lat 2 months since I started temping, my temp drops on 1 and 2 days before af!! Today I'm 10 dpo which means I'm due in 2 days and it didn't dropped, in fact it went up!!! 
Theories:
- My moving stuffed up my temp
- Maybe I'm not as many dpo as I thought
- Maybe my luteal phase is lengthening
- Or, I could be pregnant!!

I like the last theory!
Fingers crossed! Don't know whether to test tonightnor in the morning? Might see if I can wait til the morning..

I will reply to everyhing I've missed tonight xx


----------



## waiting2012

Heres another tear jerking diddy I like...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ee_t83QjIo&feature=related


----------



## AmandaBaby

OMG where on at the same time!! 
Awe Steph, I know what u mean about the cramping, or rather I will when I finally get pregnant again. Every little cramp will be terrifying.
Stay strong though and try not to stress. I have a good feeling about this bean!!
Congrats ion 8 wks toi!!! :D


----------



## waiting2012

Wahoo...Amanda on the temp!!!! I just know this is going to be your month sweetie!!!!


----------



## brooke1993

Hi girls 
Happy early bday Jenn and I luv you all..I have had one hell of a day so I am going to soak in a tub,I really feel out this month because I am b*tchy and have not 1 symptom of pregnancy and just feel out
I may have some awesome news by friday but not to do with ttc.I have wanted to move back home for sometime and that may be happening I almost cryed when DH came home today and told me,It would be a small pay increase plus I would be back home but first thing is 1st and that would be following through with the eviction on the couple that are renting the home we moved from,They are 4 months behind on rent so 4800.00,We meet with a lawyer in the am thats why DH took tomarrow off.As long as we can get them out in the next 60 days I will be smiling from ear to ear if not well DH will have a 2 hour commute everyday until they do leave

Steph--Thanks for your encouragment.I guess I just feel like I am out and cant seem to even care to be honest with you as I feel like I have been acting like a complete a&&hole to those who were there for me when I lost my baby and I dont deserve a BFP for hurting Tanya the way I did..Yay on 8 weeks hun xxoxoox

Ashley--I have my FX for you sweetie xoxo

Amanda--I also have my FX for you and hope you get that BFP this month,Your symptoms sound GOOD!!

Andi--FX for you also hun I hope you got that egg xoxo

Jen--Hope you have a wonderful bday and good dr appointment what a nice bday gift and feeling your baby must be so awesome,I miss that so much

Tanya--I am very very sorry I wish to GOD I could take it back I feel like a child here and cant express that enough.I dont know what the hell got into me :(


----------



## waiting2012

Thank You sweets....Like I said--this is going to be your month!! I can just "feel" it!!!!


----------



## brooke1993

AmandaBaby said:


> Happy birthday Jenn!!!! :D
> Hope your day is amazing.
> 
> I'm just at work on lunch. Just had a ham and cheese toasted sandwich and now I'm having a salt and vinegar chip sandwich haha. I eat like a kid :D
> Woke up this morning at about 6.35 which is 5 minutes before my alarm goes off to check my temp. I remember rolling over though and then honking oh crap don't move you'll ruin your temp! But I've done it before and my temp has stayed in the pattern.
> Anyway... My temp went up from 36.3 to 36.4! Which isn't much I know but as per the lat 2 months since I started temping, my temp drops on 1 and 2 days before af!! Today I'm 10 dpo which means I'm due in 2 days and it didn't dropped, in fact it went up!!!
> Theories:
> - My moving stuffed up my temp
> - Maybe I'm not as many dpo as I thought
> - Maybe my luteal phase is lengthening
> - Or, I could be pregnant!!
> 
> I like the last theory!
> Fingers crossed! Don't know whether to test tonightnor in the morning? Might see if I can wait til the morning..
> 
> I will reply to everyhing I've missed tonight xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am praying its a BFP.When will you test?


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke--I've not had many sx's either...they have been very hit and miss--which is more disappointing I think than not having any....I mean--none is normal; a lot is normal; hit and miss--doesn't seem normal to me... And don't ever think you don't deserve your :bfp: because you took a trip to Bitchtown...We ALL do it--we have a good visit and then we are glad to return to Normalville... I hope the house comes through for you! Where is the other place? And man--4800.00 behind--damn--I'd be packing their shit for them and leave it on the front step--but I know you can't just do that--in Texas a renter has to be 3 months (90 days behind) although it seems like with apartments--its only 30 or 60....Hopefully, the lawyer is able to draw up the eviction papers for you!!! I hope you get your :bfp: too!!! You deserve it!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awe Brooke, maybe your being moody is a good sign!! I've been terribly moody the last few days AND emotional. I was serving a customer before (I work in a Bank, been here foe about 3 and a half months) anyway I was having to send money overseas for a customer and I haven't done many before so I got really confused. She got a little fes up and said to my manager who was with me that I needed more practice and that shell get someone else to help her next time. I broke down in tears!! I am quite an emotional person though but inwas just so hurt!!
Lets hope that our moodiness is a pregnancy symptom and not af!! :)


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh and good luck on the house!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

well lung is nearly over so I better head back. 
Will reply to everything tonight!!
Have a.good day/night xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oops I meant lunch not lung hahaha. Damn auto correct!!
Xx


----------



## brooke1993

Aww Amanda I am sorry you ran into a b*tch of a customer,I would of probably cryed too..I guess what makes me feel I am not preggers this month is I am not as emotional as I am snappy like when AF comes.I was fine last month before I got my BFP and from what I calculate AF will be here within a week (Tops) which could mean a short LP for me..I started bleeding from m/c on 1/3 stopped on the 7th.
Had my first positive OPK on the 19th but I still think the 18th looked close the one I took @ night so if I go but the 18th then my LP is about 12-13 but the 19th puts me @ 11-12 and what has me even MORE baffled is this,I had 3 days of blarring positive OPK the last positve was the evening of the 21st.So I am baffled I dont even know how many dpo I am.
So yes I feel alittle crazy and its lie af is coming,With my BFP last month I had the AF cramps but like I said NO b*tchyness...So I am not forseeing it happening for us this month.
Home is in VT..And yes I wish I could throw them out on their ass seeing how its been 4 months but I cant by law so we will see what the lawyer can do.I will miss my sister BUT she said she will come back with me we moved here together for DH job,My sis and I are VERY close and I offered her to stay with us rent free until she can get her own place.I just want to go home where I can feel safe again and have 25 acres of land for Aliah and be able to maybe start to write my poetry again.
I am rambling but wanted you all to know whats on my mind xoxoxo Hugs xoxoxo

** I am usually right on a 27-28 day cycle so thats why I am thinking AF will be here on 1/31 which would be a 28 day cycle which would mean I have 7 days left...Any thoughts on my dates or??

Jenn this song is for you

https://youtu.be/wFh-rX_Sfhs

I hope you have a wonderful birthday xoxoxo

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/947/947907z6mrx9pw2t.gif


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9oIqSmKj1A&skipcontrinter=1


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9oIqSmKj1A&skipcontrinter=1

:hugs: I love it!!!!!:hugs::hugs: A friend of mine had this posted on fb one day love it xooxo


----------



## TandA08

I just got home for the day and sent DH to go get gas in my truck and go to the store. I'm exhausted. It's been a long terrible day, and I'm ready to just go to bed.

Good night.


----------



## waiting2012

I know with my last m/c it seemed my cycle went pretty much back to normal--I mean I'm pretty sure my O'ing was delayed by about a week???? But then again--it was so early--it may have been right on as it should have been...If you have 7 days to go..Hmmm...Maybe you O'ed soon after the m/c? I mean lets do the math...

Ok--Cycle starts--pregnancy--m/c at 5 weeks (which is one week past when AF was due(?)) Well if you had not been pregnant--when would O' have occurred for you--the following week--right? Well, it is logical and from what I've read--some women will conceive right after a m/c and not even have another af afterwards because of it! If I knew the exact dates--it might be easier to figure out--you maybe actually preggo again--and the moodiness--is completely normal!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya--I hope tomorrow goes better for you sweetie!!! Please have a good night's rest!! We love you hun!!!!! Talk to you tomorrow!!!


----------



## brooke1993

Ladies as I said before sometimes I express myself better in pics...So here goes :hugs::hugs:

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1631/1631325v2qqm58tkk.jpg
https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/655/655263qyu1o66or6.gif
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2005/2005091bsxi3qu1p4.jpg

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1412/1412200fw84qyte6m.gif

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1486/1486711z3lp3847sf.gif

https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2226/2226381s38llhseop.gif

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2474/2474504csea6cwetm.gif

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1779/1779258m11edr4une.gif

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1044/1044715ppqkhrzec1.gif

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2093/2093872bk38e97scs.gif

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2984/2984477kji8w6ywan.jpg

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/897/897226ey88747xn1.gif

------------------------------------------------------------------------

https://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/u.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/g.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/s.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/t.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/o.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/m.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/y.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/b.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/t.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/e.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/r.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/s.gif
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*I am here anytime for any of you.If you want my cell number or would like to give me yours just leave me a message xoxoxo I hope you all have a good night.I am off to bed soon as its getting late and I have been going going going all day and just feel wiped.xoxoxox *

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1912/1912049j0nkrt8sh7.gif


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBbMAJgBymA&feature=relmfu


----------



## Affyash

To all I'm going to get on proper in a little bit I have so much to say! And I'm drinking wine tonight so I'm sure t will be interesting lol!


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=r1trMak42bc





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3f1YAl7KaE&feature=related





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRzcl10U5k0&feature=related


----------



## waiting2012

I didn't realize the hilarious videos they have on You tube...:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhL4gDgSoWA&feature=endscreen&NR=1


This is hilarious!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=Ccfl3aLawt4

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Me in another few years!!!


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7-nA_GeGoA&feature=related


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry I went MIA...LOL...I never thought there was that much to look at on Youtube..:rofl:


----------



## Affyash

OK here goes:
Brooke thank you for the pics, those are always nice! That sooooo sucks about your house in VT. I hope against hope that the lawyer can shed some light on what's going on and can help you get those assholes out! Praying that you get to move back home really soon, it sounds lovely there! As for your cycle, I tend to think what Steph said might be right. I mean her theory makes sense. But let's say for shits and giggles that the OPK on the 21st was right and your cycle is a bit delayed...so what? So what that it was late, you were smart about it and continued to BD after so, your bases are covered. I have a feeling AF is going to stay away for you this month, you were smarter than her! FX for you hun. Glad you're feeling better today and trust me, moodiness and seemingly no symptoms at all can be a very good thing, the time I got prego last I had like zero symtpoms...so it's possible love you!

Steph don't get down hun, I know how stressful this time is for you and I can only imagine how I'll be! But you're pregs hun and you've made it to 8 weeks. I swear I read somewhere that almost all m/c will happen before 8 weeks if there's something wrong. Yes, sometimes they can happen later but it's less and less likely. Hang in there. And try to keep positive about the cramps you're having, I would view those as a good sign. It just mean's the bean is burrowing deep and you're uterus is growing! That's good! And thank you for being our rock! Oh and thanks for all the videos, they made me teary and ROFL! :)

Jenn hope you're having a wonderful time out for your bday! Hope you feel awesome, get nice and stuffed with good food and have a nice peaceful sleep!!

Amanda that's freakin' awesome about the temps! I love your theories too, you think just like I do! I pray pray pray my heart out that it raised because you're pregs, that would be fantastic! Keep us posted on your tests, I'm dying to see them!

Andi hope you're feeling OK hun with everything going on. We're always here to hear you vent hang in there! FX for you too this month!

And Tanya hun I'm sorry today was so tough. Sometimes the daily grind just blows...pardon my terminology! LOL! Get some good rest tonight and try to keep positive...Takoda and your hubby and us girlies love you!!!

I've been crampy all afternoon and evening and I'm still having EWCM. So freakin' weird. Oh well, I'm just grateful to have fertile CM and I'm just going to continue BDing so whatever. I hope I can beat AF this month too! Feeling pretty positive with everything and am hoping to keep my spirits up! Love and hugs to all, you guys mean so much to me!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Going searching...LOL...Not sure where but ya know--I just don't know where I'll end up...:rofl:...

Ashe--I have this feeling we are going to have 4 :bfp:s in a ROW!!! How AWESOME would that be!!!

If I don't make it back to the thread--Have a great night hun, and get you some :sex:!!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

I believe I have some catching up to do.... :)

Andi, that comments awful. I'm so sorry your having to deal with this. Stress is definitely not what you need right now!! :( 

Brooke, glad your back! Now I think I replied to your posts before but I could be wrong haha. Trying to go back and see what i've missed but my computer is playing up!! >.< What DPO are you on again? Finger crossed this is all of our months!

Stephanie, yup lots of rain, seems to have settled now a bit but apparently we're in for it the next few days :(
Love the videos too!!

Ashley, hoping it wont be as bad as last year! I don't think it will be though, there a lot better prepared for it now. A lot of the flooding was caused by dams breaking, etc as well as the rain. I think you asked me if I kept BDing when I was still getting EWCM (I cant remember where I read it though haha) but the answer is yes, yes I did  Well, enough to cover it at least!! :D Keep BDing :D

Tanya, how have you been the last few days? Hoping the nausea is keeping itself away. I need to see more bump pictures!! haha :) (you too, Jenn)

Jenn, how's your birthday treating you!! Hope it was amazing!! We need bump pictures from you!! :D Hope your well.

As for me, just had a massive argument with Whirlpool, still waiting for a manager to call me!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr!!
Decided that I am going to test tonight  Been holding my pee since 3pm and its not 6pm so 3 hours, gonna wait another hour then test.
FINGERS CROSSED!!!!!!!!

I'll post pictures xx

PS, sorry if I missed anything!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Its been 4 hours!!! Trying to hold it as long as I can.
Gonna go watch an episode of Sabrina the teenage witch! Haha


----------



## AmandaBaby

I believe I have some catching up to do.... :)

Andi, that comments awful. I'm so sorry your having to deal with this. Stress is definitely not what you need right now!! :( 

Brooke, glad your back! Now I think I replied to your posts before but I could be wrong haha. Trying to go back and see what i've missed but my computer is playing up!! >.< What DPO are you on again? Finger crossed this is all of our months!

Stephanie, yup lots of rain, seems to have settled now a bit but apparently we're in for it the next few days :(
Love the videos too!!

Ashley, hoping it wont be as bad as last year! I don't think it will be though, there a lot better prepared for it now. A lot of the flooding was caused by dams breaking, etc as well as the rain. I think you asked me if I kept BDing when I was still getting EWCM (I cant remember where I read it though haha) but the answer is yes, yes I did  Well, enough to cover it at least!! :D Keep BDing :D

Tanya, how have you been the last few days? Hoping the nausea is keeping itself away. I need to see more bump pictures!! haha :) (you too, Jenn)

Jenn, how's your birthday treating you!! Hope it was amazing!! We need bump pictures from you!! :D Hope your well.

As for me, just had a massive argument with Whirlpool, still waiting for a manager to call me!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr!!
Decided that I am going to test tonight  Been holding my pee since 3pm and its not 6pm so 3 hours, gonna wait another hour then test.
FINGERS CROSSED!!!!!!!!

I'll post pictures xx

PS, sorry if I missed anything!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oops, that posted twice 
BNB is stuffing up for me :(



Anyhoo, took a test. BFN.
Surprise, surprise...
Would love to think its just early but I just feel out, as per usual...
:(


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oops, that posted twice 
BNB is stuffing up for me :(



Anyhoo, took a test. BFN.
Surprise, surprise...
Would love to think its just early but I just feel out, as per usual...
:(


----------



## AmandaBaby

And so did that post... 
Trying to add a photo but ita stuffing up.
Feeling so upset at the moment, I just don't ever see myself getting a positive :(thisnwhole process is just so hard :( when will it be my.time already, this whole thing is quite literally heart wrenching :'(


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda--don't dispair..Use your FMU and I will be praying for you sweetie...It is probably just early yet! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Can't tell but I think "I" think I look HUGE...:rofl:...But not sure if my "bloat" is getting bigger or about the same...:rofl:....

Got to get back but I'll be back at lunch!:kiss:


----------



## TandA08

Amanda, I will try to take another bump pic this weekend. It will depend on my work schedule. I don't see an end in sight yet.

Steph love your bump pics.

Jenn, can't wait to hear about today's appt!

Brooke thanks for the pics.


----------



## Affyash

Aw Amanda hun, I know how devastating it can be to see the BFN over and over again. I'm right there with you! Wish I could hug you right now! Your time WILL come I promise. How long have you been TTC? And when is your wedding date again? Maybe you'll be huge and prego on your big day...could be really fun!
Steph your bump pictures are precious, thank you for posting! Love the comment about your booty too!
Tanya hope you're feeling better today I wish I could hug you too!!!
Jenn can't wait for today's update at the doctor! Hopefully that heart beat is still really high...you know what that means! GIRL!!!
Andi hope you're hanging in there today!
Brooke you too! While I want to say, hope the moodiness has subsided, it might be a super symptom if it hasn't! It ain't over til AF shows so hang in there!

I BD'd again last night just in case cause I have no idea what's going on with me! Hope to catch my eggy this month! Oh and I know I'm super evil for this, but I found out my sister in law is having ANOTHER BOY and my first thought is HAHA! I myself would love another boy but since she is soooooooo upset by it, I couldn't help but laugh! She spent like a week crying about having her first boy so it's like karma coming to bite her in the ass! K I'll check in a little bit later!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow I had 5 pages to catch up on, and I have to head to work for a meeting in 5 minutes so I will try to get as much in as possible.
Brooke- I love the bday song! Thank you and everyone thank you for the bday wishes. Hope everything works out on the house, those people have some major integrity issues to actually stay and not pay rent knowing it will take a long time to get an eviction for them to get out. I would definetly take them to court for back rent and penalties too!
Stephanie! I love the bump! Wow you have gotten bigger! Maybe it is TWINS!!!!
Tanya-hope you got some rest last night and feel more refreshed today
Ashley-I cant wait until you test too! and hope everything is going ok. $ BFP's would be awesome!
Amanda-dont get discouraged just yet, it may be to early your not out until the witch shows.
I think I got everyone, I went to the doc today and the heartrate is 164 and sounds more like a horse gallop I think, It was kind of hard to tell what it sounded like lol, doc said everything sounds great! So I will not be getting an U/S in Feb, it will prob be March, I may end up just getting one done myself in a couple weeks:) Well I gotta run to the meeting ugh and on my day off haha go figure


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I just got back from the appt. and ultrasound showed I did ovulate :) duno WHEN but I did...which is good enough for me......I didn't find out much about my cyst...but I'm sure when the doc looks at it I'll find out more. Also on the right ovary I had 5 follies....on the left I had a whopping 8  I don't know what that means....but whatever LOL. 

Here are some tests I took for fun....LOL I know its way too early to show anything but its fun to POAS!!!

The top blue is a pregnancy test, middle is the LH, and last one another HPT lol...I have 200 of those things so why not pee on them :)
 



Attached Files:







todaystest.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Affyash

Wow Andi, that's great news! So, I'm a little confused, if you already ovulated how come you still have follies? Am I reading that wrong. And even more exciting, look at the tweek I did for you...are you seeing what I'm seeing????!!!!
 



Attached Files:







todaystest.jpeg
File size: 153.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I see something on the blue one thats the HPT and the 2nd is an OPK lol....so its always gonna have a 2nd line :) I took a newer pic when they dried and the line on the blue one isn't as dark...I think it was just the dye stuck for a moment or something.....

I don't exactly know what she meant by follies but they were small follies I guess the ones that have to mature for next cycle :) Thats the best guess I could get from the way she explained it :) They were all around 5 mm each and the ones I ovulated with last time were near 20 mm :) 

Here is the dry pic:
 



Attached Files:







DRYONE.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## waiting2012

:mamafy::mamafy::mamafy::holly::holly::mamafy::mamafy::mamafy:
I feel like a big boobed bouncy cow!!! :rofl:....

And Jenn--GOD I HOPE NOT!!! :rofl:...:oneofeach::twingirls::twinboys: I just want one:baby: :rofl:!!!!! I was HUGE with Adrian--at 5 months--I looked ready to POP! :rofl:....

Andi--



Not sure about the whole follicle thing...Hmm...Def a head scratcher....

Ashe-how you doing? Itching to test I bet!!!

Tanya--thanks for the Kudo's...can't wait for ya'lls bump pics!!

Jenn--forgot to mention--can't wait for update on your appt today!!

Brooke--hows it going today sweetie?????? :kiss:

Just an FYI...Changing the thread title! Since most everyone likes all the choices--I will surprise ya!:winkwink:


----------



## Affyash

Aw boo, Andi, totally didn't notice the LH handle! I still say you have as good a chance as any of us and I really hope your doc decides to do bloods before going forward with the procedure! FX for you hun!

Steph you crack me up...the bouncing boobs I just can't get over!


----------



## waiting2012

I'm going to go raid the grocery store or the dollar general...I need a SNACK!!! I'll be back ladies....

:winkwink: Ashe.... :holly:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

haha loving them booooobs!!! lmao :holly: :flasher: mmm hmmm.....

I dunoooooo but I am so ready for this cycle to go on by.....I guess I'll stick w/ me being 4 dpo :) I duno what else to think but this 2ww is going by much faster I guess b/c of all the unknowns!!:wacko:

On a good note gonna go file taxes tonight EEEEEEEEEEK! I hate this time of year.....and also I have failed to mention to you all I do Mary Kay and I always discount my products just let me know if your into it or if you already have a consultant then stick with her :) we don't steal customers :) I love my Mary Kay!!!


----------



## Affyash

That's great Andi, I'll let you know if I ever have spare cash to spend!!! :) Sorry about taxes, I feel the same way!

Steph you changed the thread name! Yay! Love it by the way, sorry I never responded to you about the names!!


----------



## waiting2012

Managed to spend 3.47...:rofl:...Got some chocolate cupcake (little debbie kind); a spicey bean and beef burrito (feeding not only "Colt" but my ulcer too) and these were on clearance--8pk Snack Stack Original Pringles--heck they were only .99 cause they were shipped to the store by accident! I'll stash those in my cabinet..Heating up my burrito right now...:winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> haha loving them booooobs!!! lmao :holly: :flasher: mmm hmmm.....
> 
> I dunoooooo but I am so ready for this cycle to go on by.....I guess I'll stick w/ me being 4 dpo :) I duno what else to think but this 2ww is going by much faster I guess b/c of all the unknowns!!:wacko:
> 
> On a good note gonna go file taxes tonight EEEEEEEEEEK! I hate this time of year.....and also I have failed to mention to you all I do Mary Kay and I always discount my products just let me know if your into it or if you already have a consultant then stick with her :) we don't steal customers :) I love my Mary Kay!!!


4 DPO--thats not to shabby:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I did my taxes back when they would let you first file online...I checked and should have my refund by the 31st..I was like WOWZER! That's quick!

I'll let you know about the Mary Kay...I don't wear make-up but I know they have a lot of other products that might interesting to use...:thumbup:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yes she did and I FREAKED OUT because I couldn't find it LMAO I almost started to :cry: :( ohhh man my hormones are wackyyyy ohhh yea she did progesterone bloods and I think I heard her say to the doc. as I was leaving the office that it was "low" I am not sure if it was me or the girl in the other room but one of us had low progesterone.....hmph....wish I knew it was me I have cream for that LOL that was another wild thing I tried when TTC :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

https://www.marykay.com/AndiThompson/default.aspx

There is my website by the way but DONT order on there....you can order through me! And I give a bigger discount the website wouldn't give you!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Affyash said:


> That's great Andi, I'll let you know if I ever have spare cash to spend!!! :) Sorry about taxes, I feel the same way!
> 
> Steph you changed the thread name! Yay! Love it by the way, sorry I never responded to you about the names!!

Not a big deal...I just figured it was time...:winkwink::flower: 

Letting my burrito cool off! LOL...as if the speg O's at 11:30 weren't enough of a lunch...:rofl:...Went for a snack and came back with a freakin meal!!!:rofl: :mamafy: MOO!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--I'll check that thread out! and the low progesterone--if you have cream for it and use it--but don't need it--it won't hurt anything will it? I mean--would it be safe to use anyways???


----------



## waiting2012

ARRIBAAAAA!!!! THIS BURRITO IS SPICEY!!!! WOOOOOOO DOGGIE...But I can't stop eating it! :rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

I did update steph, I guess everyone just missed my post, its on the previous page


----------



## TandA08

:hugs: Andi my MK sister! I'm a consultant too!

Jenn so excited for you, at my last appt the Dr told me my baby's HB was in the 160s too!

Steph glad you're enjoying lunch! And love the new thread title!


----------



## waiting2012

Damn Girl (JENN)--I'm so sorry-- I must have missed it when I was posting earlier...:rofl:....So SORRY!!! :doh:


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww, I told the girls at work when I went to the meeting and they allllll think I will have a girl maybe we both will:) But I am still skeptical but cant wait to find out, its dreadful knowing I have to wait at least 8 more weeks for an ultrasound, I really think I will end up getting one done myself hehehehe Guess we'll see how patient I can be


----------



## waiting2012

:twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls:


calebsmom06 said:


> Wow I had 5 pages to catch up on, and I have to head to work for a meeting in 5 minutes so I will try to get as much in as possible.
> Brooke- I love the bday song! Thank you and everyone thank you for the bday wishes. Hope everything works out on the house, those people have some major integrity issues to actually stay and not pay rent knowing it will take a long time to get an eviction for them to get out. I would definetly take them to court for back rent and penalties too!
> Stephanie! I love the bump! Wow you have gotten bigger! Maybe it is TWINS!!!!
> Tanya-hope you got some rest last night and feel more refreshed today
> Ashley-I cant wait until you test too! and hope everything is going ok. $ BFP's would be awesome!
> Amanda-dont get discouraged just yet, it may be to early your not out until the witch shows.
> I think I got everyone, I went to the doc today and the heartrate is 164 and sounds more like a horse gallop I think, It was kind of hard to tell what it sounded like lol, doc said everything sounds great! So I will not be getting an U/S in Feb, it will prob be March, I may end up just getting one done myself in a couple weeks:) Well I gotta run to the meeting ugh and on my day off haha go figure

WOW! GREAT NEWS JENN!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Kind of sucky they won't do an U/S until March--but if you end up getting one of the 3D kind--it won't matter! I can't wait sweetie!!!! 

And I totally 2nd that--Its got to be a :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## waiting2012

And don't ya just hate those meetings on your day off??? I have a thing for work on the 11th of Feb for state required hours--its 8 hours of sitting in different siminars...UGH...Usually some crappy lunch too...ON A SATURDAY!!! GEESH!!!

Tanya--:winkwink:...What's funny is when I use my User CP button--I almost couldn't find the thread...:rofl:...i know I'm a dork...

I've been playing with my tickers--and signature...So if it seems I'm MIA--thats why...:rofl:...at 2:30 Texas time though I will be back at work....YAY me...No choir tonite though!!! so means extra time this evening to get online hopefully!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

I have this extrememly happy peaceful feeling right now just knowing that the doc said my baby sounds healthy. I would love to hae a girl but will be happy to add another boy to my family:) I am thinking about going over to babys r us today and buying a fetal heart monitor, I love hearing my babies heart:) Ahhhh but I will be head over heels with a little girl to dress up:) My mom thinks girl too, she is sending all these size 2t and 3t clothes lol they used to be my nieces (hopefully they will still be in style when my baby is older if I do get a girl:) I probally will end up going for a 3-d scan in a couple weeks hehehehe, I cant wait:) And YES Steph! I HATE meetings on my day off!


----------



## waiting2012

That sounds great Jenn! I've noticed most lil' girls clothes don't go out of style to much...So they should be perfect come next year!:thumbsup:

Well, I've got to get back...Not much longer and I'll be off!!! Yay!!!

Hope I don't blow the kids away with the SUPER GAS...My stomach is letting me know that the spicey burrito was not a good choice...:rofl:


----------



## TandA08

Steph I LOVE your new tickers!

Jenn I love the one you added too. And if your 164 HB means girl, then I'm guessing I'd be having a girl too. Don't get me wrong I totally want a girl, but I want a boy first! all the clothes that my mom has been buying are a little on the boyish side and I'd feel so guilty if I end up with a girl right now.....


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww, well the HB is just an old wives tale, they have actually proven that it does not work but its fun to guess:) A boy is great first, he will always be there to protect his lil sis:)


----------



## calebsmom06

OK, I just got online and ordered a fetal heart monitor off of the babies r us website:) I cant wait to get it so hubby can hear the heartbeat since he is never able to go to an appointment with me. Now we will be able to hear it whenever we want yea and I got the boys shirts that say "I am the big brother" they are super cute! Ahhhh I am having baby shop fever I cant wait to be able to shop away:)


----------



## TandA08

Aw Jenn, how sweet!!! And whew okay good, I had only recently heard about the HB thing and didn't know how true it was... LOL

We finally got the replacement parts for the changing table, but I haven't had the energy to help hubby put it together, and he doesn't want to do it without me... But the whole baby shopping stuff is so much fun, isn't it!?


----------



## calebsmom06

YES!!! I LOVE it, I saw that baby depot has some changing tables on sale, I will probally go looking for one Friday:) Your hubby sounds alot like mine, he doesnt like to do anything alone but its ok for me to do the housework alone lol


----------



## AmandaBaby

Who's on!? I need advice...
Typing now haha


----------



## AmandaBaby

Ok so if I am 11 dpo today then my temp should have dropped yesterday and today but it didn't, it fact its stayed up at 36.4 both days. Also no sign of af which should arrive tomorrow. So now I think I Kay only be 9 dpo which is still consistent with ny chart.. Also notices a few crampy feelings around 7 dpo (2 days ago) which I thought could be af but now may have been implantation?? So should I wait to test with fmu on my new 11 dpo which is Saturday? I think I might coz I only have 2 frers left. If I am 9 dpo with an 11 day LP and if I'm not pregnant then my temps should drop tomorrow.and Saturday...


----------



## Affyash

I'm here hun, reading your post...


----------



## Affyash

K so if I was you, I'd use one with FMU tomorrow morning (2 days after possible implantation cramping) and one Sat. Especially if you're temp is still up tomorrow, I'd just go ahead and use one! You have two! Plus, if you do get a BFP, you know you're going to run out and get more any way! So excited for you, I hope you're really 11 dpo!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yea Amanda! That sounds so exciting:) I also think you should test tomorrow and then also sat. But make sure to do it with FMU! I cant wait to see your BFP! It's all so confusing right! I hope this is your month:)


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh, and ashley I will be sending out the opk's tomorrow:)


----------



## Affyash

Thank you Jenn!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Thank you Jenn and Ashley :)
I will definitely test on Saturday with FMU but I don't know about in the morning (Friday) but if it is a BFN then I will spend the whole day depressed and probably cry at everything haha and if it is a BFP then I hate the fact of having to hide my excitement 
GOsh I think things through to much LOL. But yes definitely testing on Saturday! I'll be 11 or 13 DPO then, either way seems a decent time to test. 
This month is so confusing, wish I had of had OPKs so back up my ovulation date haha.
Gonna have to go back and read through everything I missed.


----------



## waiting2012

trying to catch up on posts...I will reply in a bit after I get the tater tots in the oven! :)


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...I can respond mighty quick...

Amanda--I completely agree with Jenn and Ashe! Now knowing me--I would test in the am for shits and giggles keeping in mind that a negative does not mean you are out (nor does it mean your out if its neg on saturday!)

Prayers for a :bfp: this week hun!!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, going to scrounge around the fridge and see what I have to go with the tater tots...LOL


----------



## AmandaBaby

Stephanie, love the bump pictures!! Like Jenn said, maybe it's twins ;) they were in your future weren't they?  I love your new tickers too!! 

Tanya, can't wait to see your bump pictures. Sorry you've got such a busy work schedule though!! :( Hope it all settles for you soon :flower:

Ashley, awe wish I could give you a hug as well!! :hugs: We we're TTC for 2 months when I got pregnant (and MC'd) and have been trying for about 5 months since so all up about 8 months which I know isn't a long time but it just seems forever :( Every month that i'm not pregnant is just a month closer to April when I would have been due... :(
We're actually getting married in April 2013. I always liked the idea of getting married while pregnant but I already have my dress and it wouldn't work with a big belly hahaha. We've talked about it though and have decided that we'll push back the wedding if needed :) Although I do love the date we've picked (20th April 2013). It's a little morbid but April is the month I would have been due and the 20th is the day that we lost our baby. It worked well (the date) because the 20th April 2013 is a Saturday which is the day I wanted to get married on. But we'll see. How long have you been TTC for?
Hahaha and you made me laugh about your SIL. Karma Karma Karma :)

Andi, glad to hear that you did ovulate!! Fingers crossed you caught the egg!! Gonna said naive but what are follies? And i'm glad Stephanie and Ashley can see something on your blue HPT because so can I!!!! Fingers crossed for suuuuuuuuure.

Jenn, that'll be so exciting with you get the fetal heart monitor!! You'll be able to hear your little ones heartbeat whenever you want! And good for your OH too!!!

Brooke, how are you going?


----------



## AmandaBaby

I need to peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
Too much coke 

I'll be back in a minute then I think I might upload some pictures :)


----------



## waiting2012

Okie dokie....I added somethings to my sig...LOL. Got my tater tots put in; I found some Sausage on a Stick--yep...Nothing like a weiner with a stick stuck through it...:rofl:...got those defrosting so I can wrap them with foil and throw them in the oven...

Amanda--BITE YOUR TONGUE! :rofl:...TWINS???? Yeah, some psychic told Jason later in life he'd have twins and his daughters would not have the same mothers--hence his daughters don't have the same mother now...BUT I DON'T want to think about twins...LOL..I'm just FAT hun! BLOATED and FAT! :rofl:...My bump is hard at the top but only because the bloat at the bottom is pushing everything up! :rofl::rofl::rofl:...I love how you came up with the date for your wedding! I pray that you are welcomed with a new babe before you wedding date--and who says you have to move your date? Just get a bit bigger dress...:winkwink:...I would flaunt that baby belly walking down the aisle--wouldn't bother me one bit!!!

Brooke--how are you sweetie??

Jenn--see what you got started? :rofl:....The price I pay for me on the hefty side...Big boned wasn't bad enough growing up--when I get preggo--I look like a beached whale when it gets time to deliver..Shamu doesn't have a thing on me! :rofl::rofl:...
Plus IF it was twins--I would surely by now have a def. :bfp: hpt and not just in my blood work....So I'm figuring just one bean in there and it had better be a boy...:rofl:
BUT, and this is a HUGE BUT--I was doodling at work yesterday and got to thinking "what-if" and decided IF the psychic was right--:rofl:--I like the names Coltyn and Austyn for girls.... Coltyn Ann (Ann for Jason's deceased sister-LaTisha Ann) and Austyn Jean (Jean for my mom)....But I'm really hoping for a Colt! :rofl:...Got to go wrap my weiners..Be back ladies in a few min...


----------



## waiting2012

Alright the sausage is in...Never think I'd be so excited about wrapped weinees...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, Yeah...Jenn--How great on the heart monitor...All I have is a stethoscope..:rofl:...Its too early to try and hear anything with it...Hopefully in a few more weeks though! :winkwink:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Here's a few to start, i'll have more up soon but OH just got home and we're going shopping :)
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-01-26 at 11.36.34 AM.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 8









Screen shot 2012-01-26 at 11.48.23 AM.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 4









Screen shot 2012-01-26 at 11.48.43 AM.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4









Screen shot 2012-01-26 at 11.48.51 AM.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## calebsmom06

:winkwink:Ummmmm I plead the 5th Stephanie....hehehehehe, you just never know though that psyhic just might be righ I mean she is supposed to be able to predict the future:saywhat: That is an interesting combination you are making for dinner....definetly pregnancy hormones at work there:)
Steph I can wait to see pics if you get a chance to upload them:happydance:
And I found this hehehe we can use it to shot people with horse shit lmao I saw it and thats what I thought of:gun: and then block it with this:grr: haha I think I am in a crazy mood.


----------



## waiting2012

Love it Amanda!!! Did you do the cupcakes??? They look soo good!!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww Amanda, your cupcakes came out AMAZING! I LOVE them! I used those same colors in my wedding in June (Silver and purple)


----------



## waiting2012

Jenn..You are soooo funny!!! I love it!!! (I think you meant Amanda with the pics...:rofl:..but if you want--I'll take pics of the sausage on a stick for ya! :rofl:)


----------



## calebsmom06

LOL yes I meant Amanda. that comment made me laugh soooo hard right now lol!


----------



## calebsmom06

Amanda post a pic of you and your fiance:) We have never seen you:)
And thats cool, a few more weeks and you should be able to hear the babies heart:) Yay:) I was super shocked that the doc seemed to know exactly where the baby was. he put his doppler down barely had to push it down and there it was, he never even had to move his doppler, I was amazed! The baby is sitting right in the middle of my lower stomach (at least thats where he heard the heart), the boys were both off to the left.


----------



## waiting2012

I might just take a pic anyways...:rofl:....


----------



## calebsmom06

LOL Go for it post your weiners:) Oh and I might take a bump pic friday, that will put me right at 14 weeks


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Jenn--That's about where the doc found Adrian....Wes was a bit harder to locate, but Adrian enjoyed playing with my cervix with her dang foot!! :rofl:


----------



## TandA08

K, first, AMANDA! Those cupcakes are BEAUTIFUL!!! I love them! Thanks for finally sharing pics! And I totally agree, test Saturday FMU!

Steph, isn't wrapping weiners the opposite of what we need to do here (or well at least the rest of the gals TTC!) :rofl: Now, speaking of pics, I'll post a pic from Sunday. Now, please keep in mind that you threatened to shoot with shit if we didn't take pics, but you did NOT specify what the pics had to be of..... khekhekhe.....


----------



## TandA08

Well, I'm trying to post the pic, but I can't seem to get it sent to my email......


----------



## calebsmom06

Well, off to spend time with the family I work tomorrow until 930pm but i will try to get on when I can:)


----------



## TandA08

Here we go......
 



Attached Files:







Sunday pic.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## TandA08

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Sorry, Ash and I conspired that one, and I just couldn't resist!!!


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rof:....

Is that what I think it is?????

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

see that ^...:rofl:...I was laughing so hard I was just :rof:....LOL


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rof:....
> 
> Is that what I think it is?????
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yes ma'am....... it's HORSE SHIT! I just felt it was appropriate! :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Still waiting for my weinees to get done...Jason ran to the store to get something to drink...To lazy to make anything and for some reason water is just UGH to me right now...


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, Ash and I were laughing pretty hard about it too!


----------



## waiting2012

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## TandA08

Okay, now here's the real pic I took from Sunday. Ash has one that she will post too.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120122_150033.jpg
File size: 71.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Love it!!!


----------



## waiting2012

OMG...I'm going to shoot my male doggies with horseshit!!! :rofl:...

Toodles is trying to hump his stepbrother Flash...:rofl:....Sad part is Toodles is half the size of Flash...:rofl:


----------



## TandA08

The pic of Ash on Takoda wasn't working properly, I fixed it, now you can view it full size.


----------



## brooke1993

Stopped in to say hello and hope everyone is doing well :) hugs xoxoxoox Steph your bloat/bump is very cute 
Ash love that pic of you and am praying you get a bfp
Hope you had a nice day Jenn (hugs)
yw for pics Tanya
Amanda I am praying for your bfp
Andi Hi and good to see you had a good dr appointment hope u get a bfp this month


----------



## waiting2012

Ok ladies...Have one thing to load up and then I'm going to get onto bed....

Brooke--hey sweetie...I hope today is going good for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Ok ladies...Have one thing to load up and then I'm going to get onto bed....
> 
> Brooke--hey sweetie...I hope today is going good for you!!!! :hugs:


:hugs: Thanks sweets and yes its been a good day just draining,I am off soon to.Sleep well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I know Jenn was waiting for it..:rofl:....



Ok, Ladies...Ya'll have fun, and don't do anything that might get you shot with HORSE SHIT!!! I'll catch up tomorrow on my break!..

going to eat my sausage and tater tots and finish watching "Face Off" on sci fi...

Love ya lots ladies!!!


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> I know Jenn was waiting for it..:rofl:....
> 
> View attachment 330280
> 
> 
> Ok, Ladies...Ya'll have fun, and don't do anything that might get you shot with HORSE SHIT!!! I'll catch up tomorrow on my break!..
> 
> going to eat my sausage and tater tots and finish watching "Face Off" on sci fi...
> 
> Love ya lots ladies!!!

:hugs::hugs: Looks YUM and thats a really good movie,Have a nice night sweetie get some relaxation and rest :hugs::hugs::hugs: I am off till tomarrow too I am so beat just want to kick back and relax :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies.....I just missed about 5 pages I had to catch up I missed lots :) lol horse shit too! lolz.....

I had no clue TandA ----please tell me your name :-( I am still learning names ahhhhh!! ---that you were too an MK consultant that is awesome!!

Also that sausage looks mighty LARGE haha....inside joke I'm not much of a jokester but its hilarious....the pictures :) 

Emmm....IM HUNGRY and I ate a LOT....

Oh and I don't think the prog. cream can hurt anything really I gotta find some an start using it :) it might help and might help stabalize my temps :) 

ALSO realized I did the SMEP plan for the first time this cycle (on accident) lol...lets see if it really works like they swear it does! I am praying so! 

Anyways I am exhausted and think its totally time for bed.....I will be on tomorrow and see you ladies then. Sweet dreams and lots of love to each and every one of you! XOXOXOXOXO you all make me feel so LOVED :) and I couldn't be any happier!! Thanks to all of you!


----------



## Affyash

Amanda!!! Soooo much to say to you! First off, my baby that I lost in Aug was also due in April this year. She (because I know it in my heart) was due 4/14 the exact same due date as my son. God, it's absolutely awful knowing how bitter sweet that month is going to be, because you're not going to believe this but my son's birthday is 4/20!!! You'll be getting married on his 3rd birthday! How cool is that?! (God I hope we didn't already have this conversation and I just totally forgot!) Your party must've been absolutely amazing judging by these pictures, so beautiful and no wonder you were so stressed out! Can't wait to see what your tests turn out like and, either way hun, we'll be here to support you and love you! NOW post some pictures of you dammit, we all have! We need to see you!

Steph girl if you don't stop bashing yourself on your weight, I'm going to shoot you with horseshit!!! So you're big bones and beautiful! Your bump pics are amazing, I think you look like the gorgeous mother to be that I wish you could see yourself! I love you, your sense of humor, your compassion and your loyalty! Beautiful pics hun, twins, triplets, singleton what have you, you look great! Oh and nice weenies by the way! :)

Jenn glad your'e feeling awesome tonight, you sound giddy and cute! Hope you do get that doppler and you can hear "her" heartbeat all the time! Let me know how it works cause I might have to get one next. Thank you again for sending the OPK I might be too late this cycle but I'll totally use them next if I get AF!

Tanya you are too funny posting that pic of the horse shit! Here's the other pic of Takoda where he had picked up a stick in the water and went to stir the mud until some family spooked him a little. This pic was mid-spook! Seriously you guys Takoda is awesome and I wish you all could meet him. I kind of chicken-shitted out and didn't ride on him for more than 10 min, but I promise you it will be longer next time Tanya!! If I can jump up on him...geesh! LOL! Oh and ladies don't be too pissed we didn't take a pic of the two of us together, we totally spaced it and we'll def do it next visit!

Andi hun hope you're having a good night and can't wait to hear how the next couple days go for you! FX for that BFP I think I saw it! Glad you're feeling loved, that's just what I like to hear! Hugs!

Brooke oh brooke oh where can you be? Brooke oh brooke where can you be!!!???? Come back chica we miss you! Oh there you are, just read some more posts! Thanks for coming back again! OK so I can't wait to see more of your pics, please post them so we can search for lines with you! FX this is our month and we really can be bump buddies!

K so I had another bout, albeit much smaller, of EWCM today. Mostly when I had a BM, sorry TMI. I feel like I've been birthing small children in the bathroom lately...totally constipated. Sorry, that's gross! I really do think I ovulated already but again, I'm not due to until 1/28 and you're supposed to dry up once you do. Maybe my body's stressed out and just trying and trying to O but can't. Hmmmm? I'm going to go get some dollar store tests this weekend and just test everyday for awhile. We'll see. I'll keep you posted!!! Love love love you guys and am always so grateful for you!
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Affyash

Darnit why didn't Takoda's picture post right here's another try!?
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Affyash

One more try!

Success!


----------



## Affyash

OK I'm done bombarding you but Andi's post of SMEP plan had me intrigued so I looked it up and found this kick ass website. Take a look!

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm


----------



## AmandaBaby

Here's some more photos :)

And yep we made the cupcakes!
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-01-26 at 11.45.02 AM.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 2









Screen shot 2012-01-26 at 11.49.02 AM.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2









Screen shot 2012-01-26 at 11.49.10 AM.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2









Screen shot 2012-01-26 at 11.49.18 AM.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2









Screen shot 2012-01-26 at 11.49.28 AM.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AmandaBaby

:)
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-01-26 at 5.34.06 PM.png
File size: 323.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just a quick update on my symptoms....
This afternoon about 5pm I started to feel a tiny bit wet so I went to the bathroom for a bit of a feel around :haha: and noticed that I had a substantial amount (I wouldn't say a lot but it was definitely more then a tiny bit lol) of creamy like CM. It felt a bit like lotion and was quite velvety to touch, I guess. There was one little bit that felt a bit thick but the rest was velvet like. It's now 8.30pm (ish) and i'm still getting the same CM. 
Also today i've felt like i've had a bit of a stuffy nose and i've got a little bit of cramping (or more so pulling/tugging) at the moment, it's on each side of my abdomen though, not in the middle. This is the same kinda tugging feeling that I had when I was pregnant, although I think I had it last month too and wasn't pregnant. Oh and I seem to be a little bit gassy :blush: hahaha. I mean, I have some some coke today, a few glasses if i'm being honest which I guess could cause it, but it keeps happening.
Annnnd, my cramping/tugging just went in to my hip :)
OHHH! Annnnd before, probably about a little under an hour ago I had a shooting like pain through my right side, in my ovary or something... Which is probably nothing lol.
And, it's in my thighs hahahaha.

At the moment I feel like it could go either way, so only time will tell.
Really hope this is it!!!!! If not, i'm trying the SMEP next month


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Cute horse :) sooo well groomed I love it :)

Amanda you and DH are cute as anything :) I LOVE THE PIC!!!

As for me.....wells......I've had some strange feelings this cycle yesterday I cramped all day.....then last night cramps went away and I woke up to a higher temp...I dont think implantation could have happened that soon...but who says LOL....we shall find out soon!

I am hoping me accidentally following the SMEP plan.....is a good thing....I just happened to see it in a post last night and looked it up and lo and behold we BD'd on the same days as it said to LMFAOOOOOO how weird....I duno if it works I'll be swearing by it esp. after 25 cycles now! I can't believe its been that long since we have been TTC wow does time FLY! I have good vibes on a lot of us here....I've had lots of twinges this cycle to.......I can't wait til Monday :) so I can get the worst over....also looked up the rate for Miscarriage w/ an endometrial biopsy....it was soooo low I shouldn't even worry about it seriously :) I can't remember what website I read it on...but it didn't seem like such a bad thing! :) anyways I'll update later on time to get my boys up one to school and one to cuddle :)


Ohhh and here is what a follie is :) 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ovarian_follicle


----------



## TandA08

Ash I just have to say you captured Takoda in I think one of my favorite pics of him ever! And no worries, you'll get back on him and ride longer next time. It didn't help that he was so dang tired by the time we saddled him (he ran so hard in the arena playing with that other horse, LOL). But it was all good for him.

Andi, my name is Tanya :hugs:

Amanda! Love the pics and you are beautiful and the two of you look like a great couple!

Steph dinner looked great!!!!

Ack gotta run.... sorry ladies.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Tanya---- :) THANK YOU!!! LOL....SOOOO very sorry I am no good w/ names haha...slap me! 

I won't be on much today we have bad storms today an tornado watches and warnings everywhere AHHHHH!


----------



## Affyash

Amanda you are sooooo cute! You and your fiance make an absolutely adorable couple. I have to admit, I pictured you as a brunette, so glad to have a real face to your posts! You sound like you have some SERIOUSLY good symptoms going on...FX this is it for you!!! Can't wait for the test pics!!!

Andi, that's awesome news about the biopsy not really affecting anything. That is fantastic! You sound like you're having some good symptoms too, can't wait for your pics too!

Tanya YAY! So glad I got that pic of him. It really is precious. I showed the guys at work and they were all blown away that he is so smart! My hubby was cute, he was like "sounds like he'd cuddle and curl up in bed with her if he could!" So true! Wish he actually could! Hope you're...ahem...feeling better today LOL! :)

I had some cramping again last night and some miniscule cm. I did'nt bd last night cause I was just too damn tired. I don't even know when to start testing... :(


----------



## Affyash

Oh Andi! Stay safe and warm! Get on when you can to let us know you're ok!


----------



## Affyash

To all the prego ladies out there who may not have heard about diapers.com....this is an awesome resource for just about everything baby and they're having a huge sale on baby gear right now. Plus I think you get free shipping and some other perks when you sign up. Just thought of you!


----------



## TandA08

Ash, he TOTALLY is a huge cuddle bug! It's one of his personality traits that I really just love about him! LOL And yes, I'm sure he would cuddle up with me in bed if he could! Just wait till you spend more time around him and get to see more of the personality. I truly have never known another horse with so much of it. I mean, every horse has their quirks, but that isn't the same as personality. And so many of my friends (horse people or not) have said the same thing about how much personality he has. You can always read something on his face and in his body language! From dorky, to goofy, to babyish, mischievious, playful, intrigued... you name it! LOL

Andi, hope you stay safe in that weather! 

Oh and yes, today is a better day for me. Emotionally and so far physically too...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm fine its just beginning to get bad now....eeeeeeeeek! Hate bad storms!


----------



## waiting2012

On my lunch, and going to catch up what I've missed...Replies coming ladies!


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya and Ashe--Awesome pics!! I couldn't imagine having Tacoda climb in our bed...:rofl:...But then again, with the dogs and cats that are in bed with us through the night--might as well have horse too...:rofl:

Amanda--your SX sound Amazing!!!! I have a good feeling about this one for you!!! and I love the pic of you and the fiance'!!!! You actually looked like I pictured you--cute!!! 

Andi--stay safe!!! Please let us know when all is ok where you are at!!! Don't leave your computer plugged in--we did that during a bad storm and it fried the charger in the middle of the night! UGH...

Brooke--I hope you are feeling better today!! :hugs:

Jenn--how you doing sweetie????

I have to run an errand right quick--but I WILL be back!!! To update on my day is going.... Lets put it this way...:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:coffee:The weather is still "iffy" right now its gonna get bad though they just said it on TV lol....

Well I guess I am ready for this cycle....

110 of those pink handle
100 ALICE ones (says they are 10mui on the website, we shall see)
70 blue OPK's
2 Equate
7 FRER
PRESEED haha....
I duno I think thats all haha.....
:coffee::coffee::coffee:

I sure hope your day gets better :hugs: :hug:
 



Attached Files:







TEST.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3









TEST3.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 1









TEST2.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Affyash

LOL Andi you are stocked! The best part would be if you actually end up prego and all these piles of tests weren't needed! LOL! Hang in there today, hope you guys get through the storm quickly!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Bad weather....I'm in Crestview my husband is in Fort Walton Beach.... :-( I wish he were home right now....and I gotta go in a couple hours to get my oldest from school and drag the baby along with me eeeeeek!
 



Attached Files:







BADBIG.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TandA08

Looks like you are well stocked Andi! Be careful out in the weather. Keep us posted.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The bad red part is over us now I just looked at the radar....

YOUCHERS.....little man just jumped on me an hit my bb's OMG :holly: they HURT!


----------



## waiting2012

I'm so f'ing fustrated....UGH...:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
*This is the first thing PISSING ME OFF!!* Don't get me wrong--I know that I don't need some damn pee stick to tell me what I already f'ing know--but damn it--it would be nice to see at least one be a big in your face positive...Why is that so f'ing hard to understand??? What's worse--is I thought I saw a hint of color to it but had to "auto adjust" it to get that tad bit of a line to show up!:growlmad::growlmad:...Its like some cruel joke God has been cooking up with the help of my kidneys...:growlmad:
The next thing...I'm due to get my refund back soon--like a matter of days--Its not a shabby one either..car worthy, if you get my meaning...and well, the dh has the following...86 Blazer--shot transmission, and 90 Ford F-250 4X4 with a messed up fuel system (drives but he only stays in town if at all possible with it and its a flatbed). I drive a 92 Something and rather...LOL...and not to mention the car the dh had gotten from the guy we are buying our house from sitting in the backyard with a shot engine...:growlmad: Well, the dh wants to get another truck. I said, FINE as long as it can seat EVERYONE! We had "discussions" about this and said ok, don't want a truck we can all ride in that has to have A/C since we drive to Dallas for Adrian's appointments and my car does not have A/C and the summer was terribly unbearable for her with her brace on; well you can get a truck and I want to get a newer little car that gets good fuel milage and A/C so we can have a decent family car. Anyhoo...He's found some tahoes and suburbans that are decent and some crew cabs--it wouldn't be such a big deal if we weren't a "show" family and needed something to haul a heifer in. So he calls and is going on and on about this truck and that truck that he found online--I'm just like "Dude lets talk about it later"...:growlmad::wacko: Ok so nothing to get really pissed about--but it was just annoying....Hes spending the money before we have it and I keep thinking why do I care--I'm not going to get drive it anyways....:growlmad:
Then here at work--everyone has ate lunch and lo and behold--here come 3 kids....(Thank God for once they had already ate before coming in...) I know sometimes things come up and you have to bring your kiddo in late--but geesh!:growlmad: One is a biter whos momma is dating a very abusive guy and since they started dating--the little boy comes in later and later and is more disruptive than ever in the afternoon. The other two--aren't hardly here so its like "SURPRISE"!...Don't get me wrong, but the one (the boy) his mother gets help with paying for child care through CCS and she can't get him here within reason so he can at least get some learning in??? The other 2 are only drop ins but it would be nice to know when they are coming with a heads up especially since after lunch we go straight to nap...And Naptime--what a F'ing JOKE! The teacher--sweet as can be--has no control over the naproom which is the easiest time of the day:growlmad:...In fact I have 2 in here with me now, while I'm on my LUNCH break--because she can't get them to not be disruptive in the naproom...I've done the naproom--its not that difficult! JESUS HELP ME!!!:wacko:
****************************************************************************

Andie--Be extra careful when you go to pick up your little one from school hun! Hopefully the dh will be able to make it home soon! And talk about a stockpile!! I'm going to laugh my butt off when you get your blaring :bfp: on the first strip!!!

I apologize if during my rants--I forget to mention something I've read....Please forgive me!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I see a HINT of something that is freaking crazy :( so sorry...its just not showing up on pee sticks for you....I know this sounds nutty have you tried the dreaded blue dye? Maybe it would show SOMETHING by now....so strange but my cousin didn't get a positive on those til 12 weeks....her pee didn't work at all really LOL...strange isn't it? I hope things get better for you at work.....I would be frustrated to!


----------



## waiting2012

The dh can buy whatever the H-E-DBL Hockey Sticks he wants! I'm going to get new seat covers for my car--the girliest ones I can find! and girlie steering wheel cover too! 

I'm also going to schedule my first appointment even though I will have to pay for it out of pocket. I'm tired of waiting to know that everything is ok. I'm tired of being told by my wonderful hubby that my blood test results should be enough to satisfy my need to know or that "just wait. In 7 months you'll pop a baby and you'll see it was all ok."...DUMBASS MEN!

OK...I feel much better now!!:thumbup::flower::winkwink::kiss::haha::wacko:


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> I see a HINT of something that is freaking crazy :( so sorry...its just not showing up on pee sticks for you....I know this sounds nutty have you tried the dreaded blue dye? Maybe it would show SOMETHING by now....so strange but my cousin didn't get a positive on those til 12 weeks....her pee didn't work at all really LOL...strange isn't it? I hope things get better for you at work.....I would be frustrated to!

Ya know--I've gotten a whole lot better "somethings" with the blue dyed ones...Isn't it the damndest thing?? I would have gotten a blue dyed one--but I don't get paid till tomorrow so opted for the cheapest ones--paid for em' quarters no less...:rofl:...


----------



## waiting2012

Seriously...I'm ok now...I feel SOOOO MUCH BETTER!! I just did 2 write ups on the boys that are in here and I feel like--Phewwww....Glad I'm not their momma!!! :rofl:... Every once in a while--I need to vent...LOL...So glad ya'll are understanding enough to let me do it...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

I've got to get back to work--OH WAIT...I feel like I never left...:rofl:...

Can't wait to hit ya'll up tonite when I get home!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:brat::brat::brat:
:bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:
:huh::huh:
:dance::dance::dance:
:muaha::muaha:
:bike::rofl::hug::yipee::serenade::friends:
:headspin::headspin::shipw:
:smug::pizza::howdy::drunk:
:icecream::help::cold::ninja::juggle::fool:
:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm here haha....just going to get my oldest from school at least the weather is better than earlier :) which is a good thing :) I'll be back later gotta start figuring out whats for dinner....and the baby keeps having diarrhea EWWW I duno what his tummy is doing but ewwwwwww.....I need to make his 3 year check up anyways I have yet to do that!

I have an AWFUL yeast infection mostly on the "outside" grrrr I'm irritated I gotta go get something for it later I can't take it much more....I have the outside cream but not the inside and I probly should do both....i haven't had one of these in AGES :( I'm so irritated :(


----------



## TandA08

Steph, I totally agree, men just don't get it sometimes (or maybe most of the time)! Glad you feel better after your vent, those are just simply needed sometimes!

Andi, bad weather, picking up kids, AND a yeast infection!? Yowsers girl! Hang in there, hope it all gets better soon!


----------



## TandA08

As for me, I can't get rid of this gurgly tummy. It's to the point of feeling like a nasty upset stomach. Starts out as heartburn but as soon as I take a tums my tummy goes all gurgly. I can't stand it!

The weather here is actually very warm compared to just last week! Last week it was in like the 50s and maybe 60s. Then it rained over the weekend. And today it is above 70!

Well, I have a ton of work to do, so I may not be back on this afternoon. Then hubby and I need to do some serious grocery shopping tonight - appears he can't (or won't) do it without me...... Then, last night, when I got home, I told him what I wanted for dinner (just mac and cheese). And he said, ok sounds good, then said that he was gonna take a shower really quick. When he got out of the shower, would you believe what he said: "I thought you were gonna make mac and cheese" ARE YOU F'ING KIDDING ME!? I'm the one working long hard hours, and then you expect ME to make dinner!!!!

So see, Steph, it's not just your hubby, lol.

Love ya.


----------



## Affyash

LOL Tanya that's just funny. I did the exact same stuff with my hubby when I was prego....wait what's changed! Hopefully he gets the clue soon and starts feeding you without you having to tell him to! Hope your tummy starts feeling better...you don't think it could be the baby moving do you? Maybe it's not gas at all!!!

Steph hun sorry about such a rough day! Men suck! I totally have to admit, when I saw your test, I read that and thought it was Amanda posting. WTF. Didn't you say that you had to wait for over two missed periods before you started getting lines with Adrian? Could you go just get another blood before shelling out the money on your own for the first appt? This is so frustrating, but normal to a certain extent. It's not unheard of for it to not show up in your urine, just not as common. Hang in there!!!

Andi, one of Stephs big sx was an itchy outside vajayjay, right Steph? Maybe it's just your uterine pH changing for a little babe!!! Buy a yeast infection test kit before you take anything, it may show you have nothing! Hope the weather's not too bad there!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Yep that was me Ashe!!! Itchy VA-JAY-JAY...:rofl:....it def got a bit itchy down south...LOL...Every once in a while it will get itchy but not to bad--when I mention it the dh--he says wash it better....MEN...:rofl:...I always come back on him and tell him lets have sex so I can share my itchies...:rofl:....Def could be something!!! 

And with Adrian I test positive on one test that my bff swore there was no line on--but Jason kept telling me your preg. so I made the appointment and yep sirree I was...With Wesley--I was 8-9 weeks before I got a positive..I know with him I was nearly out of the first trimester before I knew for sure that I was pregnant! 

I hope the insurance stuff from the state comes before I have to pay out of pocket, but knowing is worth whatever it costs especially if there is something wrong.:cry:..I'm sure I forgot something...
Oh, yeah--Andi--sorry to hear your wee one has diarrhea...Man, that stinks...No pun intended..:rofl: and glad to hear the weather has eased up a bit there!

Off Topic--I've never been happier to be home--did I say that already? I wore a pair of Jason's Dickies scrub pants to work--and man--I stripped those babies off and the bloat went "Balloomp"...:rofl:...and I know this is going to sound odd but when I was pg with Wesley my pants used to hit that chubby crease (thats what I call it)--it would make a crease in my pants that would hit right across where my c/s scar would end up and I would feel these little "vibrations" sometimes in the middle, sometimes on the sides...Well, I felt for about 30 sec--"vibrations" on the left where my pants were creased and being pushed in that spot...It was the damndest thing--and probably just gas but a feeling that I def remember having when I was preggo with Wes because I felt it not long after finding out I was pregnant with him...Which brings me to the point that I guess I need to find some more loose fitting clothes so I don't cut the air supply to "Colt"...:rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Its gotta be yeast...it itches bad LMAO.....I'm gonna go get some cream in a lil bit...I have the outside cream just not the "inside" haha....sooo gotta go get some!


----------



## waiting2012

Good Luck with the Cream Andi!!! But ya' never know...:winkwink:...could be something!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'd love for it to be "something" but I highly doubt it....


----------



## AmandaBaby

At work so can't properly reply yet hutninwill when inget gome!! I think I have a bit to catch up on!!
well, still no sign of af and I'm now either 10 or 12 dpo!! As per my 11 day LP, af should have arrived today if I oculated when I first thought. If I ovulated later then it should arrive on Sunday and I would usually be feeling a lot of crampig my now... So either I'm up the duff or my cycles or LP are now getting slightly longer :D :D
Please, please, please be up the duff!! Hahaha.
Oh, and even if I now have a 14 day LP I would be due on Sunday which means I should be cramping either way.
So you all remember me saying that I tricked my chart a bit by changing my ewcm to creamy after ovulation? Well I tried to play with it again and added in that I was getting ewcm after "ovulation" and it just wasn't picking up tjatni could have oculated later, and I changed a lot  really think I didnovulate on cd 17 coz that coincides with the higher temp rise!!!!
Can't wait to test in the morning!! I'll either me 11 or 13 dpo, but thinking 13 dpi. Hope my temp stays up. I know I'll feel like crap if it.goes down even by .1!
Probably getting my hopes up but i really feel good about this month. I so hope this isnit!! I actually really miss being pregnant. Having that giddy feeling all the time. 
Xx


----------



## waiting2012

amanda--I truely think this is your month!!! I'm so excited for you and just can't wait for you to test!!!--I remember the past few months--you would get AF when she was due--and here you are pretty much late!!! WAHOOO!!! Don't fret over the hpt--did ya see my latest fiasco???? Maybe my "bean" is waiting for ya'lls beans to make their presence known!!! :rofl:....That would be about right--LOL


----------



## TandA08

Well, Ash, since I don't know what it feels like when the baby moves I don't know if that's what I'm feeling or not. But I do know, that in the past when I get my tummy issues, it always feels like this. So I'm honestly leaning towards it just being my tummy being icky. But man I'd love for it to be the baby!! Soon enough though...

Amanda, you have me so excited! I really hope it is finally your turn!!

Andi hope you're getting some relief soon!

Steph, don't forget I started wearing maternity pants before 8wks because my jeans were making me crampy and uncomfortable! LOL


----------



## waiting2012

I know it seems like I've just gotten back here, but ladies...I'm completely wore out right now...and its only 8....I went parooozing on the Preg test board--wishing that those bfp tests were mine--but I know, I know...Blood don't lie...But at least they have something to put in a baby book...OH well...Like i told Amanda--this bean is probably being a stubborn shit--gotta be a boy:rofl:...and waiting for ya'lls :bfp:s!! I hope ya'll have a good night!!! I will be on during my morning break if I can...Have to cash my check on my break and then the meeting with the teachers on my lunch break--I will try to make it back tomorrow sometime so I can see tests, tests, tests!!!!


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> I know it seems like I've just gotten back here, but ladies...I'm completely wore out right now...and its only 8....I went parooozing on the Preg test board--wishing that those bfp tests were mine--but I know, I know...Blood don't lie...But at least they have something to put in a baby book...OH well...Like i told Amanda--this bean is probably being a stubborn shit--gotta be a boy:rofl:...and waiting for ya'lls :bfp:s!! I hope ya'll have a good night!!! I will be on during my morning break if I can...Have to cash my check on my break and then the meeting with the teachers on my lunch break--I will try to make it back tomorrow sometime so I can see tests, tests, tests!!!!

:hugs::hugs: Your right sweetie the blood dont lie so no worries :hugs: Your preggers and I cant wait to see your ultrasound :hugs::hugs: 
I have a fever of 99.1 tonight nothing major just feel alittle blahh and not up to much.I havent retested but would be bfn @ this point so I am holding out,
Andi I am praying things will get better soon and FX on that BFP for u this month :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Ash-Love the pic of the horse,He is a beauty for sure.How are you feeling?When will you be testing?I have FX for you sweets :hugs::hugs:
Amanda-I have a good feeling for you hun,Symptoms sound very promising,I have FX :hugs::hugs:
Jen-How are you feeling?So neat u can feel your baby like I said before I miss that so much!I cant wait to see what your having I say a GIRL :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Love ya all xoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

TandA08 said:


> Okay, now here's the real pic I took from Sunday. Ash has one that she will post too.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Love this pic!Was so nice you two were able to meet and Ashley got to ride him,He is adorable,Hope all is well on your end and you will also be feeling your little bean in there moving soon which is such an awesome feeling :hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

AmandaBaby said:


> Here's some more photos :)
> 
> And yep we made the cupcakes!

:hugs::hugs: Everything looked awesome,Loved the cupcakes and the decorations were amazing!You did a wonderful wonderful job and should be so proud of yourself,Love ya :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Ashley, awe thats amazing we'll be getting married on your sons first birthday!! ...Awe, we both lost our babies in August and they both would have been due in April :( It's going to be such a difficult month, but it's nice to know that we're in it together!! Oh and I have to agree, I've always had this feeling that our baby was a girl :)
Thank you for posting the link about the SMEP too!! I'm definitely trying that next month if this month doesn't work out!!

Andi, that's amazing that you accidentally followed the SMEP!! Cant wait to find out how it goes for you ;) How's the storm going? I hope it's eased!!! Stay safe!! OH, and I love your stash of HPTs, etc!! You are so well prepared! Now lets just hope you don't need them :D

Stephanie, that is so strange about your test!! Try not to stress though, we all know your pregnant!! And sometimes a BFP doesn't show up on a HPT for a while, which has happened for you in the past. I can imagine though that it would be frustrating :( Would love to know what your levels are now. Sky high i'd think :D

Tanya.. MEN!! Bloody hopeless sometimes hahaha. Hope he figures out that he needs to start organising dinner for YOU and not the other way around!!!

Brooke, thank you darling! :)

Jenn, how are you going lovely?


As for me, I spoke to soon this afternoon as I had a few cramps a few hours after posting, for a minute I thought it kinda felt like AF but I don't think so. It was in the middle (low) for a little bit and then the tugging feeling continued in my ovaries... Hurt a little but not like AF... Still feeling a bit gassy but don't know if thats just from what i'm eating... I've been having so much coke lately :| Really got my fingers crossed that my temp stays at 36.4 or higher! If it drops well then I think that'll be a sign that the witch is on her way!!! Cannot wait to test in the morning, i'm so scared though! I just want this to be it so so bad!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I hope I don't need all those pee sticks :) lol thats a lot.....I just woke up and want to crawl back in the covers....the bad weather was gone by last night thankfully....me and hubby got busy with selling our TV we had posted on Craigslist haha.....we sold it really cheap....but at least the thing is gone it was taking up my whole guest bedroom! ITS GONE YAY! Well I will update more properly in a few....I gotta go pee and fix bfast for the kids.....see you guys in a lil while AT LEAST ITS FRIDAY WOOP WOOP!

My temps look like my March temps.....gahhhh I wish something would change :(


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, sorry I wasnt on yesterday I had alot to catch up on so sorry if I forget anyone. I am off work today but have to go in later for a customer. I called this morning to make an appointment for the 3-d ultrasound and the place I called said they wont do it until your 26 weeks UGH! I told them we are just wanting it for the gender scan and they still wont do it so I am going to call around and see if I can find a place that will do it.

Steph-I agree, you should just get another blood test done instead of forking out all of that money because more than likely when you go to the doc they will want to do a blood test anyway and as long as your numbers have sky rocketted then you know your just fine, you havent spotted or anything so I think everything is perfectly fine I wouldnt worry.

Amanda-I cant wait to see your test! I will be peeking on as much as possible because I want to see your pee stick lol! Your symptoms sound so good this month.

Ashley-hoping everything is going well with you, When do you test? And I love the pic of Takoda that you took, glad you all had a great time together:)

Tanya-how is everything? 14 weeks tomorrow! YEA isnt it exciting and you get your u/s soon!

Brooke-when are you testing? Isnt this the time everyone should start testing? I cant wait for us all to have BFP's!
Hope I didnt miss anything. I went to fudruckers yesterday and ordered there salad because they make theirs fresh with boiled egg and fresh tomato and its just awesome but well I get home and they didnt put the tomato or the egg in my salad! I was pissed thats the whole reason I went there and paid 8 dollars for their damn salad, so they wrote my name down and they said I can go back when I want and get another salad. I hate when they make mistakes at resteraunts! I was craving that egg lol. DOnt they know not to mess with a preg chic!
We are planning to take the boys to the carnival tonight:) They love when it comes, well anyways I guess I will talk to you all later:)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Soooo had some corn dogs and OJ for breakfast LMAO.....I duno whats wrong w/ me thats deffo not normal :)


----------



## calebsmom06

LMAO Andi thats to funny, I wanted mac n cheese and orange juice this morning lol, sounds like this could be your month:)

Ok I found a place that will do the 3-d/4-d u/s and they have 2 and 3 visit packages, I scheduled an appointment for next Friday at 10am:) Yeah I get to find out if I will have a lil girl or lil boy in just 7 days!!!!!!!! They had an appointment open for today but I thought it would be best to wait until 15 weeks


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've been HORRIBLY hungry the past few days....I know its too early for this but its just strange like maybe I'm not getting enough vitamins I dunooooooo.....been taking my prenatals but sometimes I don't think its enough LOL....as weird as my cravings are today its kinda creepy :) To make it worse little man woke up and saw me eating one then he wanted one too.....but he's drinking Sprite w/ his LOL....and he just ate it all!!! LMAO

Horrible achy hips today :( gahhhhh

...and only left nipple hurts like HE DOUBLE HOCKEY STICKS LL LMAO


----------



## waiting2012

just jumping on...my pinky is hurting so bad I had to tape it which makes typing hard...lol...

anyhow--i don't have time to properly post..BUT--

Everyone sounds like they are doing so good!!! i wish i had the minutes to address everything...ugh..:cry: but i will try at lunch after our meeting at the school!!!!

love you guys to peices!!!!!!

Big hugs ladies


----------



## calebsmom06

OMG when do you test!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

WHAT DID YOU DO TO YOUR PINKY???? I hope your ok :( bless your heart.....OUCH!

I have been secretly testing LOL I'll pee on a stick up til Monday when I have the horrid testing...that I am dreading....they can go digging up there in all my medication from my "thrush" lmao.....eckkk :( I wonder why I have a stupid yeast infection...so frustrating how it feels right now....its a TINY bit better from yesterday...but the most irritating thing ever :(

Its of course at this early a :bfn: haha


----------



## Affyash

Heya ladies sorry I was MIA last night, my friend came over for dinner and stayed late. Q woke up twice in the night...I really think he's getting another ear infection! Dammit! Not much to report with me, just hangin in there this TWW. 

Hope all of you are having a good morning, I'll check back in a little bit later! So much to comment on, I'm just exhausted and can't find the energy to do it. But I've read everything and I love you guys!


----------



## calebsmom06

Ashley- I know how you feel, sometimes when I am tired I will get on and read to catch up so I dont get so far behind but dont reply cause im so darn tired so I feel you:) Hope to hear from you later:)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think I'm gonna go pee on another stick :) I know nothing will show but why not HAHA...I have tons to pee on and feel like I'm going to have corn dogs come back up :( ohhh boy...gonna be a long day....then the CRAZY neighbor keeps banging on my door :( and I refuse to let her know I'm home last time she came over she came in our back door b/c the garage was open....GAHHH....every door is locked an praying she goes home an stays there...the cops were at her house 2 days ago but I duno why .....hmphhh last time she ran up in my house she claimed to me my mom an Jason that some guy was at her house trying to rape her..... WHY DID YOU LET HIM COME TO YOUR HOUSE ANYWAYS you re re....anyways vent over :)


----------



## calebsmom06

Really this lady actually walked into your house last time! omg that is just wrong in so many ways! I would call the police and get a restraining order


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I thought about it but she ran in our house through the back door b/c this guy was REALLY at her house I duno if he was REALLY trying to rape her...but thats what she says...sad thing is I WENT TO SCHOOL WITH HER...she used to be beautiful size 0 and very sweet...now shes looney and size 20 pants if shes lucky shes HUGE...not who I remember....but she sure remembered me :\ eeeeeeeeek! Shes just CRAZY....and has apparently let herself go in a lot of ways! Her mom refuses to commit her but she really needs it...shes bothering me and several other neighbors at diff. times of the day/night she knocks on doors asking for rides to a bar/store an its on my LAST nerve I think we might go have a talk w/ her mom and step dad soon!

:bfn: :) lol

The positive ones I dipped in Sprite to see where the line would be :) lol
 



Attached Files:







AAAA2.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow I didnt know sprite turned tests positive! I def. think you should talk to her parents then, she sounds psycho and one day she might hurt herself or someone else. I cant wait for you all to get your positives!


----------



## Affyash

Ugh psycho neighbors...awesome! That just sucks Andi, sorry! Hiya Jenn! Hugs! And WTF whaaaaaat??? Sprite turns tests positive! Holy cow how come I didn't know that? The things you know...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL Yep and diet soda will turn it positive as well :) not sure about a FRER I haven't tried it should I? LOL Its not like I'm gonna need 7 FRER lol to confirm HAHA I guess I'll try it what could it hurt :) lol I'm gonna do an experiment...and lil man is fussy today GRRR LOL


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok here is my 14 week bump (or lack there of). I cant wait to actually look pregnant! So far absolutley nothing! I just look thicker
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks2.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6









14weeks.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## calebsmom06

Sorry they are sideways!!! I promise I tried to flip them before I posted


----------



## Affyash

OK First off, Jenn, where oh where is your baby bump, oh where oh where is your bump? LOL! You're freakin' tiny! I never look that small even when I'm not prego!!! I think you look smaller in these then the previous weeks! Hope you're feeling awesome!

Andi, that's so very very interesting about the soda...I might have to play a trick on my hubby!!! If you want to test a FRER I'd be more than happy to look but I don't want to encourage you to waste any tests! LOL!

I have had a runny/stuffy nose all morning and it's driving me crazy. It feels like allergies or a cold but I don't know...please let this be a symptom!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Lol Ashley I thought the same thing! To me at first I thought I looked thick but when looking at my other pics I do look smaller lol. I havent gained but 3 pounds lol, I had gained 6 then I lost 3 so a total gained of 3 pounds lol. Maybe the bump will pop out in the next 2 weeks. I'd like to look preg. at 4 months at least!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow that is awesome that you aren't showing much...I wish I were that way!

This is me 15 and 17 weeks :) with my youngest LOL I look bigger at 15 than 17 haha

I've been SNEEZING today :) lol

Jenn you may never show.....you could have been on "I didn't know I was pregnant" if you didnt know LOL
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks trysten.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2









17 weeks Trysten.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## calebsmom06

AWWWWW Andi I want a bump! I want to look preggo lol:) I love how you have that deffinet preggo bump that early!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

It was early and I didn't find out I was even pregnant until 12 weeks LOL....when I found out the few days after I found out WHAMMO there was a pregger belly...I would have found out then LOL I didn't think I was pregnant I had a "period" lol but I was deffo pregnant!


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow thats awesome!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here was my 33 weeks my final pic LOL I didn't care to take another we were in the middle of moving! You can see all the crap laying everywhere LMAO

I had Trysten at 42 weeks LOL...so can you imagine 33 weeks looking like this what 42 weeks looked like :O

9 weeks before he was born ehhh LOL
 



Attached Files:







33weeks.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow you were all baby belly and all up in the front:) I love it your bump was adorable! I couldnt imagine how big your bump was by the time you delivered!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

It hurt lol more than you know my back would KILL me he was 8lb 7.5oz when I had him....

THE FRER might have a tad of a line....soooo Sprite doesn't work on FRER lmao

I can't see anything without the flashlight on my phone so it could just be the indent line!


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow thats a large baby! Luckily I have a 7 1/2 pound cut off and he will induce me so if anything like my other 2 ill be induced 2 or 3 weeks early


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I wish they'd done that for me I wasn't supposed to have over a 7.5 lb baby b/c I was VBAC for the first time with Trysten.....but they didnt apparently realize how big that baby was so thankful I didn't rupture but I had over 25 stitches down ther......haha...b/c he ripped me like HE**!!


----------



## calebsmom06

That sounds like my first son, they didnt realize how big he was and he was only 7 lbs 13 oz. and he ripped me horribly I had a bunch of stiches but not sure how many he even scrapped my pelvic bone so he came out with a black eye and a scrapped up head. My second was easy at 7 pounds 5 oz., the doc was sure to not let him get any bigger lol.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ohhh man poooor baby...that sounds painful for both of you...YOUCHER....Trysten came out perfect....the doctor even rounded his head as soon as he popped out he never had a cone head :) it was awesome but it only took me 3 minutes to push him out....I was in pain and felt everything epi. wore off....and I was only in labor for like 4 hours or so :) before he came out :) it almost hurt him though b/c I dilated so fast his heart rate went down from it....all the way down to a 23 b/c the cord was squished :( but they rolled me an rolled me over an over til they finally got me "off his cord" lol


----------



## Affyash

Awwww you two are having the cutest conversation! Andi, you're freakin' adorable too! Look how you were all bump with Trysten! Quinn was 8 lbs 4 oz...no wonder I couldn't push his big butt out! I ended up having a c-sec cause he got stuck and he was facing up...so hoping I can do a VBAC with the others I might have! I have to dig around and see if I can find a couple pics when I was 12-16 weeks...you guys are going to laugh!


----------



## Affyash

K found some of me. Black shirt is 11 weeks, blue shirt is 16 weeks and the striped shirt is 19 weeks! Oh how I want to be prego again!!!
 



Attached Files:







11weeks.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4









16 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 3









19weeks.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Oooo I can't wait to see your pics tooooo!!!! PLEASE :) PRETTY PRETTY PLEASE FIND THEM LoL.....Tyler I wouldn't dilate :( after 26 hours of my water being broke they forced me to have a Csection.....I cried and cried b/c I knew from then I'd never have another baby vaginally :( EVER.....well boy did I kid myself....I was 8 months with Trysten expecting to have a CSection was already scheduled....when WHAMMO changed to hubby's insurance an the doctor on base said they avoid them at all expense....turns out he was a doctor I had seen 6 years previous with TYLER and that was in ENGLAND, UK lol (ex hub was also military an we were stationed there for 4 years) and now 6 years later I'm having Trysten and in FLORIDA w/ one of the same doctors!


Awww you found the pics :) ADORABLE :) You didn't show as much at first either :) lol


----------



## Affyash

Geeeez just tried to respond for like 15 min!!! Aw, thanks Andi! That's awesome about the doc being so cool about a VBAC. I don't really know how my doc will feel. I think she's going to push just doing another Csec. but I don't want to!!!! K, here's one to laugh at...this is me at 40 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







24352_1169956269286_1839365537_337071_2534220_n.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TandA08

Jenn.... I know where your bump is..... I HAVE IT!!! Just like I had your nausea! :rofl:

I'll try to post another bump pic tomorrow if I have time to take it in the morning. Hubby and I have a funeral to go to, so maybe I'll also take a pic of me in a dress! Yikes!! LOL

And OMG OMG OMG! Jenn I am so freeeeakin excited that you are going to find out so soon if you're having a boy or girl!!!!! Fingers crossed for you that it is a girl!

Sorry ladies... I know I read a ton more... but I gotta run.... busy busy busy insanely busy today!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww Andi my son had the biggest cone head lol he actually looked like he could be on the coneheads movie! It stayed like that for a few days lol cause he was in the birth canal sooooo long.
Ashley-I love your bump pics! Thats an adorable 40 week bump, it looks all baby! and you stayed small in the beginning too just showing a tad bit.
Poor Tanya looks like im giving her my morning sickness and my bump:(Poor girl is going to hate me by the end of this pregnancy


----------



## TandA08

LOL Jenn, I couldn't hate you!

Just, if you are havin a girl don't give that to me too... I really want a boy :rofl: Or actually, I guess you'd be giving me the girl if you ended up with a boy... right? That's how it'd work? I'm getting the things you want.... 

Oh, Amanda I'm crossing my fingers for you!! I'm really hoping you get a BFP in the next day or so! You're testing today right? It's Saturday for you now???


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes I guess that would be right if I get the girl you get the boy and if I get the boy you get the girl lol


----------



## AmandaBaby

Wish I could say my test is a bfp but it isn't :(
I'm either 11 or 13 dpo today and my temp hasn't even dropped!! Been sitting at 36.4 for about 4 days... This is so strange, for the past 4 or 5 months, af has always been on time or early!!
Well, based on ovulating late and if my LP is 14 days then I should have af by Wednesday! Gonna try and get a doctors appt for next week and ask for a blood test if I still haven't gotten it by then. This is so frustrating!!
All around my cervix actually feels like its full of creamy cm and I got a pretty decent sized blob of it yesterday (I have a picture of it but don't know if I should post it!)

I just wanna be pregnant, is it so much to ask :( I'm sick of reading on Facebook about all these young girls who get pregnant so easy :( I'll be 21 in March, it shouldn't be this hard!!!


----------



## TandA08

Aw Amanda, sweetie, it sure sounds like you are pregnant. By your temp staying up and your creamy CM. I totally had a ton of it too leading up to my BFP. Maybe your HCG levels just aren't quite high enough yet. Look at Steph, we all KNOW she is preg, even the blood work said she is, but she can't even get a BFP on an HPT yet! Don't lose hope!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww I am sorry you feel down and out...PRAYING ITS JUST TOO EARLY! 

I'm cramping so bad in my hips.....grrr....stupid hips.....

I just ordered us PIZZA yummmmm!


----------



## TandA08

Andi, enjoy your pizza. I am eating fresh zucchini dipped in ranch dressing. Waiting for DH to get out of the shower so we can finally go grocery shopping. We never made it the other night....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Tonya that sounds delicious!!!!!


----------



## TandA08

It was pretty good, but I probably shouldn't have eaten the entire zucchini!! LOL


----------



## AmandaBaby

Technically (based off last months cycle) I am 2 days late!! Hoping that I am pregnant but it just isn't showing up on a HPT :\ so weird with my temp still being up and the CM! 
Can't wait to get a blood test done!! Wish I could get it now >.<


----------



## brooke1993

Hiya ladies
LOVING the bump pics :) I took another test bfn but still early and if it dont happen then I will work on the 20 pounds I would like to shed.I wanted to pop in and say I am thinking of you all xoxoxo
I am hoping to see some bfp tests soon.I took a dollar store and a frer because the dollar store was kinda like shadow like but I am 6-7 maybe 8 dpo @ the most so I am early,I picked a 3 pack of frer up @ the store earlier after my sister and I got done shopping so I have 2 left.
One for Sunday and then if no af then the other for Tuesday :)
My temp is still high @ night I feel so HOT like I have a fever well I did have a low grade one last night but nothing to worry about..Took my temp before getting out of bed this am was 97.9 which is normal for me this time of the month so that didnt tell me much (LOL)
Amanda babes I can understand your frusteration but your symptoms sound VERY promising!I will say an extra prayer for you and ash and Andi xooxox
Steph how was your day hun?How did you get hurt sweets?I am going to text you this weekend if thats ok unless you would rather wait until your finger feels better xoxoxo
Andi Sounds like your neighbor is a wack job!I would def be calling the police!!!She coud be dangerous sweetie,,.I have FX for you this month too and will be saying extra prayers
Ash-Hiya babes..I am so sorry to hear Quinn isnt feeling well..Is he any better now?When will you be testing love?I am saying extra prayers,Lets see a BFP xoxoxo
Jenn -How are you?Good I hope..LOVE LOVE LOVE that bump!So cute!Soon it will get bigger babes and you will be like UGH..Least I was @ times.Walking the mall was horrid for me.I dont have many bump pics and I am alil more thick then you ladies but I will post a cute one I have from my babyshower..I looked like crap LOL
Tanya-MmMm I loveeeee fresh veggies and ranch dressing!!How are you feeling?I hope you get a chance to rest some this weekend
Well ladies I will be on for a bit then going to cuddle up and watch a movie with dh 
Love ya all and hope your all having a nice relaxing day NO stress xoxooxo Hugs N luv Brooke

I also included a pic of my baby girl about 2 hours old xoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00037.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3









DSC00042.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 3









DSC00050.jpg
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 3









DSC09951.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brooke1993

TandA08 said:


> It was pretty good, but I probably shouldn't have eaten the entire zucchini!! LOL

:blush:
I would have major gas even not preggers LOL..I loveee fresh veggies and its so healthy for your little bean,How was your week?I know you have been very busy and I was totally out of line last week with that post Tanya,I just wanted to again say I am very sorry and if you are like WOW Brooke is NUTS I completly understand :dohh: But I am hoping we can place it behind us..I love ya xoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

I wanted to share a few more pics with my bnb sisters of Aliah and myself and dh :hugs::hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSC09986.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC00021.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 2









DSC00995.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2









DSC01200.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2









DSC01192.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## waiting2012

I see that I've got a LOT of catching up to do:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:.... 

Went and had the meeting at the school--they aren't going to test Adrian for special education services right now because they feel its a motivation issue with her grades and hopefully we can remedy that with the schools help and they want to set up a time in May before school lets out since she will be in the Junior High next year and it is an old building and has stairs that she will have to climb, etc. That was nice of the principal and assistant principal especially considering all the issues we've had since school started concerning her wearing the brace for her scoliosis.

My pink finger---have NO idea what I did to it! I woke up this morning and it was sore. I got to work and the damn thing was swelling a bit blue looking. Its still stiff and swollen along side my hand-but its easier to type without the tape on it. Probably just arthritis in the joint...:jo:

Ok, I'm going to try really hard to catch up on whats been going on...Don't fret if its a while before you hear from me...:winkwink:


----------



## Affyash

Hi pretty ladies! Brooke I love the pics of you and your family! I especially love your new profile pic, you're gorgeous! I love that baby girls get all the bows and pink and cute stuff, your daughter is just precious! So sorry you think it might not be your month, but it would be super cool if you were wrong! Feeling hot and higher temps are such a good sign, you never know!
Steph that sucks the school has been difficult with Adrian and her medical problems. Glad they're willing to work with you guys next year. And I can totally relate to being unmotivated at her age, it was a struggle for me at times too. FX she can get into it in junior high and turn things around! Sorry about your finger, I was going to say that joint pain is totally common in pregnancy, but if it's blue and bruised, you may have accidentally hurt it and didn't know. Hope it feels better tomorrow
Tanya sounds like you had a yummy snack/dinner! We do zucchinis like every other day around here, the hubby's obsessed with them! I need to get me some good ranch. Hope you had a decent day and can get some good rest this weekend. Give Takoda a hug for me when you see him!
Jenn I totally spaced on commenting about your u/s coming up! Sooooo exciting, I'm on pins and needles waiting to hear what you're having. FX they can definitively see what the baby is! Hope you're feeling good and will you just pop out already!? I want to see that bump in all its glory! 
Amanda I am sooooooo excited for you! FX that your temps stay up tomorrow morning and you finally get that BFP you deserve! Your sx do sound soooooo promising, so I'm really rootin' for you girl! Can't wait for the update tomorrow! Oh and by 2013 on your wedding date, Quinny will be 3...but I kind of wish he was only going to be 1, it goes bay way too fast!
Andi hope you're doing good hun and your neighbor hasn't beaten down your door! Can't wait to see more tests from you, too, the pain in your hips could totally mean a bean is burrowing! I've heard that groin and hip pain is a really promising symptom!

I know I've missed something, I just need to get my ass on here more often and then I won't have so much to catch up on! Sorry girls! I'm feeling a little crampy but I've pretty much dried up down there. At least, no EWCM, it's more creamy now. I think I O'd on Sunday or Mon so that puts me at what 5 dpo? I am a dork and took another test this morning and it was a stark white BFN. I know it's too early, though, so I still have high hopes. My boobs got a little tingly at work and I've been SOOOOOO tired this week. Again, though, because it's so early, I'm sure it's not "symptoms". Not sure if Q has another ear ache or not, but since he was up twice last night, that's what I'm suspecting. We'll see what happens tonight!
K so I have nothing going on this weekend, so I hope to be on a lot. Love you guys and am thinking about you always! Have sweet dreams, we'll talk tomorrow!


----------



## waiting2012

Lets see...First off...BUMP PICS--LOVE EM!!!! They are soo great!!! Jenn--You are going to wake up one morning and go "DAMN!!!!" :rofl:....Tanya--can't wait for you bump update pics...Ashe, Andi, and Brooke--Love your preggo pics! I don't have any on hand to show you how I looked with Wes or Adrian--they are stashed somewhere...:dohh: But I was def bigger with Adrian than with Wes but with both of them--I was full of water--my b/p was always good but I was "water logged"...

Secondly--Crazy Ass Neighbors....Man I thought ours was a nut job! I think our neighbor and your neighbor Andi should get together--they will make quite the pair! :rofl: Jason has been fighting with the idiot for months now over about an inch of property line because the previous owners "let" him have use of it and he planted trees that are now on our side of the line--when the city did its initiative program and tore his old falling down house down to build a new house--they surveyed the property and staked it--the jackass has moved the stake so many times and fought with Jason about it--we've had the cops out, etc and now we have to have it re-surveyed at our expence. We are going to build a privacy fence soon--and he's such a perve...UGH...He creeps my daughter out so bad--he has a 14 year old daughter with CP but still--he will stand at his open window and watch the kids get on the bus--his daughter rides a handicapped equipped bus so why he was watching the kids get on the reg school bus--I don't know...:growlmad::finger:--to the great neighbor of mine...:rofl:

Andi--I'm glad the storms passed through and you guys stayed safe! Sorry to hear about your :bfn:--but there is still plenty of time for that :bfp: to show!!! **If I forgot anything that you mentioned earlier--I apologize**

Amanda--Don't stress hun. Go for your blood test next week cause you know the hell I've been through! I think you got a :bfp: just waiting to show up!! **Like I told Andi--if I forgot anything--I apologize hun!**

Ashe--I hope Quinn gets to feeling better--I dealt with the same thing with Wesley when he was that age! It sucked so bad until they got the tubes put in his ears! I know you've got a :bfp: coming to hun!! **Repeat--If I forgot anything--I apologize!**

Brooke--Post your tests hun--we love to look!!!! I def think this is going to be the month of :bfp:s!!!! Feel free to text me this weekend if you like--I should be around and free!--Laundry and all--I probably won't do anything until Sunday when I have sunday school and church..:flower:**Sweetie--If I forgot anything you've posted--I apologize to you to hun**

Jenn--Your bump is coming--like I said above--just wait!!! And I can't wait for you to get your u/s that tells us what your having--:happydance::happydance:

Tanya--vegetables????:shrug::saywhat:The closest I came to veges was my salad tonite at CiCi's Pizza Buffet and hell it was swimming in Thousand Island dressing...:rofl:...:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny: Yep...Eating like a rabbit still...:rofl:

NOW I'll repeat what I said through out the post--I apologize for anything I've failed to reply on--and I'm sure there is something! :dohh::wacko::comp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well I figured my temp would drop this morning but well it didn't....stayed the same! I sure hope the hip pains are a good thing :) that would be awesome.....2 days away from the stupid biopsy...but I read it is very slim chance if I am pregnant that it would really hurt anything....thought that was a breath of fresh air but still scary an I hope it doesnt hurt anything :) PRAYING HARD! I am so happy that my hubby actually has a weekend this weekend no getting called into work KNOCK ON WOOD. We are up and ready to get this day started! Just waiting on the boys to get up we have a guy coming over to look at something we are selling on Craiglist.....Anyways I better get up and ready for this day....need to cook some bacon I'm hungry for it ;) mmmmmmmm bacon hahaha....I am BFN this morning though but I'm sure its just way too early if I am!!! I will be back later to pop in on you ladies can't wait to see what today brings :)


----------



## waiting2012

Yahoo!! Andi!!! Great news on the temp!!!! MMMM...BACON!! I set out two packages to thaw so we can have bacon this weekend sometime...But this morning I woke up with a weird craving...:rofl::blush: Mini Chimi's...Well, I couldn't wait for them to cook so I had a bowl of cheerios while they were heating up...and now I'm eating my mimi chimi's...UMMMMM...I don't have as much laundry as I've had the past weekends--but do have lots to hang up...:rofl:..... I hope you have a great day to hun!!!

I hope everyone has a great day today!!!!!


----------



## TandA08

Morning all! I set my alarm for 8am so that I could get up and showered before the funeral that we have to go to today. But I woke up at 7 and couldn't go back to sleep - musta slept good.

I followed my snack of zucchini with a large salad when DH stopped for dinner before going grocery shopping. I think I was feeling like I really needed something healthy because I've been eating a ton of fast food the last two weeks, with work being so hectic.

Mmmmm bacon sounds sooooo good. But the only package I have is frozen, no way it'll be thawed out in time for this morning, but maybe I can cook it tomorrow. See what you started Andi! :rofl:

Well, I got my weight this morning, and once DH wakes up, I'll have him take the bump pic and probably a pic of me in the dress too. But I probably won't be able to post them until tonight. I'm sure we'll be gone all day with the funeral, since it is out of town.

Well, I gotta run and get showered and start getting ready. Love you ladies!


----------



## Affyash

Wow its quiet on here today! Tanya, I hope the funeral goes well and it's not too bad. So sorry for yours and your hubby's loss. Can't wait to see your pics, I'm sure they'll be adorable!
Andi, that's great news about your temps, so hope it means your eggo is prego! Keep us updated on tests and everything.
Amanda, hope you get your BFP soon, too. Where were your temps at today?
Brooke did you take anymore tests? Anything to be seen?
Steph you crack me up with the stuff you're craving! Can't wait for my own food cravings again!
My boobs hurt really bad today, sharp shooting pains and tingles. I'm still having some mild cramps and last night my vision got shaky for a little bit. Not sure what's going on but I got another BFN this morning. I realize I'm only 5-7 dpo but if it was prego symptoms, I would think that a test would show positive. So I'm thinking I'm hormonal but not knocked up! OH well FX that I am and it's just not showing yet!
Check back in later!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OK so I did something CRAZY I changed my chart overlay...back to March of 2011 cycle...and look how close it is to this cycle? I GIVE UP :( no way I'm pregnant this cycle its just the same as then :( I give up really I can't wait for some answers :( I need them now :(


----------



## Affyash

Aw! Just because it might match a nonpregnant cycle doesn't necessarily mean you're out! Some women have very little change in their bodies very early on. I don't want to give false hope, trust me I hate that, but really dont totally despair. Be cautious and realistic but don't give up all hope! Plus you're moving forward with your doc stuff so at least you're in the process of getting answers! Hugs and kisses Andi!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Just a wee sad about it matching a cycle from nearly a WHOLE YEAR AGO :(

Beautiful white line :) lol
 



Attached Files:







FRER TODAY.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 5









FRER TODAYedit.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Affyash

Ugh. I feel ya. I really do. I'm having a very similar cycle matching one a very long time ago, like Feb I think, where I had a short cycle and O'd early. I usually have a 36 day cycle and this month is shaking up to be 28-30. I'm sorry about the tests. When I opened the tweeked one, I did see a shadow of something though. Maybe it really is just too early. Hang in there. 
Here are two pics (and tweeks) of my test this morning. I saw a shadow but since these are 99 cent tests, I'm sure some of them are kind of crappy. Sigh. FX for BFPs for us in the next 2 days!
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 7









download2.jpg
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 4









download-1.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 4









download-12.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks for sharing your tests :) lol.....I see a shadowy line to PRAYING its gonna turn :bfp: for you!!! MUAHHHZ :)


----------



## waiting2012

Hello--hEllo--heLlo-Ok, bad interpretation of an echo in a cavernous hole...:rofl:...After I posted this am--I went car lookin with dh on craigslist, then handed him the computer to look for himself and back to sleep I went...:sleep::sleep::sleep:I woke up about 1 and decided to throw my sweats on and went thrift store shopping..Found 2 pairs of "scrub" type elastic waist pants and a cute shirt--its a plus size but the way its cut will make a cute maternity shirt--I'll take a pic of it and send it to my computer tomorrow--hopefully since I didn't try it on it will look ok for church tomorrow. Being a big girl its hard to find maternity jeans second hand--and the one pair that I had found back in June--I threw them out after the m/c:dohh:--they were long in the legs--and not my favorite pair anyways so I picked up a pair of jeans at walmart that have just a strip of elastic around the waist. Then went to McD's for double cheeseburgers since we have a buttload of chips since the stock show...:dohh: And yes, the cravings are kicking in..:rofl:...Eating doritos with fritos bean dip and double cheeseburger...mmmmm...along with cherry vanilla dr. pepper....double mmmm....I've cravings..alright! :rofl:

Tanya--can't wait to see your bump pic!

--DON'T GIVE UP YET!!--Girls!!! Andi--just looking at the untweeked pic if I didn't know any better that line looks light pink...Damndest thing--I am beginning to NOT like FRE or Answer tests.... We are going to be easy going-stressfree ladies--you guys have this in the BAG!!! I just know it....


----------



## waiting2012

Ashe--I see something....kind of like a shadow line--See..I'm telling ya'll--good things are going to happen for ya'll this month...


----------



## brooke1993

Ash umm are you sure you dont see anything??
I took another and bfn for sure,And I am b*tchy lol AF supposed to be here in 3-4 days so I am sure I am out but to be honest with you all I am ok with it
Nice cravings Steph :) Love it!!!
Andi while I dont see anything there is still time...I had a bfn last month 1 day and a bfp the next so dont give up yet 
Love ya all xoxoxo


----------



## Affyash

Hmmm, I dunno gals, I'm not really sure now. OH well, I have some more dollar tests so I guess I'll just use one once a day until AF shows. I can't help it, I'm addicted to POAS! Takoda was nuzzling me a little bit the other day, right Tanya? Ha! Anyway, I'll let you know how it goes.

Steph, good cravings, girl! I'm not even pregnant and I just down 3 shortbread cookies, 2 slices of pizza, diet soda (which I never drink)! And I had a slice of cheesecake earlier! WTF?! Stop eating ASHLEY!

Brooke, if I have to post my BFNs, you have to post yours! LOL! I know how you feel, I just hope we're ALL wrong!


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> Hmmm, I dunno gals, I'm not really sure now. OH well, I have some more dollar tests so I guess I'll just use one once a day until AF shows. I can't help it, I'm addicted to POAS! Takoda was nuzzling me a little bit the other day, right Tanya? Ha! Anyway, I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> Steph, good cravings, girl! I'm not even pregnant and I just down 3 shortbread cookies, 2 slices of pizza, diet soda (which I never drink)! And I had a slice of cheesecake earlier! WTF?! Stop eating ASHLEY!
> 
> Brooke, if I have to post my BFNs, you have to post yours! LOL! I know how you feel, I just hope we're ALL wrong!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I will post one in a bit hun,I threw mine away lol so here I go to take another LOL...Be back in a few xoxo


----------



## AmandaBaby

Its past 10am and OH and I are still in bed because we can't be bothered getting up hahaha. All this talk about bacon though is making me hungry!!! I want bacon and eggs!!
No sign of af! And my temp this morning was 36.5! Which means it went up again by .1!
Technically I'm 3 days late but based on ovulating late and having a 14 day LP, af would be due on Wednesday so my temp should technically drop tomorrow of I'm not pregnant.
Praying ot stays up so i can get a blood test and get some good news!!
Well i will reply properly once I'm outta bed haha :)


----------



## brooke1993

AmandaBaby said:


> Its past 10am and OH and I are still in bed because we can't be bothered getting up hahaha. All this talk about bacon though is making me hungry!!! I want bacon and eggs!!
> No sign of af! And my temp this morning was 36.5! Which means it went up again by .1!
> Technically I'm 3 days late but based on ovulating late and having a 14 day LP, af would be due on Wednesday so my temp should technically drop tomorrow of I'm not pregnant.
> Praying ot stays up so i can get a blood test and get some good news!!
> Well i will reply properly once I'm outta bed haha :)

I have my fx this is your months swetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

Here is my BFN from about 5 min ago,Here you go Ash but I really do think I see something on yours..I am not testing again until Monday IF af isnt here :)


**I also have a pimple that came today so I am pretty sure AF will get me but as I said I am ok with it,I am going to focus on losing 20 lbs and when and if its meant to happen it will.I will not be tempting and or doing ANY opk next cycle if AF gets me BUT I will be here daily for my BNB sisters :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSC06880.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4









DSC06887.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 3









DSC06883.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry I've not been on to much ladies...I've been hungry-sleepy-hungry-sleepy today and a spitting headache to boot. Not wanting to be a compainer though--and I know tomorrow will be a better day--I just wish I could shake this "Dear wonderful hubby if you mention getting an F'ing truck one more time I'm going to cut your marbles off and stuff them in your F'ing mouth!" mood I'm in...I've been really good to not be snappy--but today is the worst--I can't help it...To top it off--I tried the clothes on that I bought--thrift store bought pants--fit good but are a bit long and I hate the way they look. The shirt--is cute on the hanger--not going there. The pants from Walmart--going back to walmart--going to invest in sweats I guess. The more I think it about it, the more I want to cry.

Anyhoo...Enough about me....:rofl:...

Brooke--I still think you have a wonderful chance at getting that :bfp: this month!
Amanda--Wahoo! On your temp:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: 

I'm going to say it again--I see :bfp:s for ya'll coming this next week! Ya'll can be "Debbie Downers" but I'm going to keep the hope alive! I just know it!:happydance: 

Everyone of you deserves it so much!!!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I pray that God gives you all :bfp:s this month!!!


----------



## waiting2012

ummm...splitting not "spitting" headache...:rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well I guess its bedtime and my temp is a whopping 97.90 (AF temp) ohhhh boy...and its still a week ago? I am cramping pretty bad in left and right side am I implanting wtfreak!!!!!!! LOL I could only hope so! I highly doubt it though...will see you ladies tomorrow morning but here is my "shadow" I got tonight :) I hope you can see it....the line was there before I put the tests together so I know its not dye from other test running on it....but we shall see what happens I suppose...night ladies :) Muahhhhz! :):sleep:

My :holly: hurt sooooo bad :( 


Its a screen tilter :)

Last 3 pics are a tad after time limit I forgot to go back and look and well em....guess I'll be peeing on more sticks in the AM :) my hips are SOOOo achy!

Last one is edited!
 



Attached Files:







OMG2.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 7









a1.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3









A2.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3









A3.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2









A3edit.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AndreaFlorida

...and it dried like this! OMG OMG OMG :(
 



Attached Files:







ABC2.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 7









ABC2edited.jpg
File size: 55.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--I swear I see SOMETHING on that test!!! Omgoodness, Omgoodness...If I didn't have to get ready for church...Omgoodness....I am saying extra prayers for ya'll today!!!!:flower::flower::flower::flower:I'm secretely doing my own little "I told them so dance:happydance:"--I know, I know--things don't always go as you hope they would--yadda yadda..BUT I'm here as your personal cheerleader 
:yipee::yipee::yipee:
:headspin::headspin::headspin:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:bunny::bunny::bunny:
:flasher::flasher::flasher:
:loopy::loopy::loopy:

Got to go and get the bacon finished for breakfast and shower--I'll be back after church!! LOVE YOU LADIES!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> ...and it dried like this! OMG OMG OMG :(

your tweeked one looks like it is thick and the palest of pinks! Why the sad face--I think this is wonderful! Or am I just seeing things???


----------



## AndreaFlorida

No its there...but tested FMU an all negative......lots of stupid "cream" up there though from my monistat :( grrr at yeast infection....4 more days of that crap and well I don't think I should use it tonight b/c of the testing tomorrow....they didnt say whether I could put it in or not.....and its the weekend so no way to just call and find out...GRRR

My chart still looks the same as march though gives me a down feeling on this cycle but maybe its a good thing my due date would be 4 days before my Tyler's 9th birthday LOL


----------



## TandA08

Andi I totally see a line on your test! 

And Ash, I'm thinkin I see something on yours too! And yes, Takoda was totally nuzzling you the way he had nuzzled me before I found out I was pregnant. But that was a week and a half before it showed up on a test for me, so hang in there!

Steph love your cravings. I'm getting ready to go make some bacon now, wishing I had some biscuits to go with them... oh well.

Here's my bump pic from yesterday. First pic is my 9wk pic for comparison (my 11wk pic file wasn't working).

Today I have to go bra shopping. My bras are just waaay too small now and last weekend I went and picked up a cheapie bra the next size up and it's too small too. So I gotta take my time and actually bra shop... ugh. My least favorite thing to shop for.
 



Attached Files:







12-24-11 9wks 129lbs.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 1









1-28-12 14wks 130lbs.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Affyash

Andi I can totally see your line! Holy crap! So hope this is it for you, keep those tests coming! Did the doc say they'd do bloods before doing the procedure? Just curious and I can't remember what you told us! Either way, it won't really matter, but I'd be curious to see what they say after your psticks looks so promising!

Steph have a good day at church! Get your booty back on later!

Tanya, I totally had bacon this morning too! And blueberry pancakes! But my kid didn't like either...hmph! Love the bump pic, so cute! Happy 14 weeks!!! Good luck with the bra shopping, sometimes you can find really good ones for cheap!

I didn't take a test this morning cause I only have a few of the dollar ones left. I'll maybe take one with SMU just cause now I've seen Andi's tests and I'm super anxious! I'm starting to get a headache this morning but I didn't drink any coffee so it's probably just from that. My boobies still hurt bad and I'm not really having any cramping anymore. God, it would be so awesome to finally get prego!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww what a cute bump!!!!!!!!

I am cramping so bad and just know :witch: is going to come plus my temps are going in the same darn pattern....blah....I feel so out already. The cramping is pretty intense.....just wish it'd stop or AF would just start LOL...something has gotta give.....anyways I'll be on later tonight an I'll take another pee test although I'm sure its gonna be negativooooo....but I'm kind of ok with it....!!

They said they'd check for pregnancy but didn't mention a way....last time at a diff doc all they did was urine an it was of course negative.....and I'm sure it won't show if I am tomorrow but hey what can I do at least I'm getting help right :) 

this is what i found on google about the procedure:

https://www.health.harvard.edu/diagnostic-tests/endometrial-biopsy.htm


----------



## TandA08

I went to target and found a bra that fit comfortably but of course they only had one left in the right size! But hey, it was only 12 bucks, so I'll check back again to get more. I also found a couple nursing tank tops on clearance and a maternity dress on clearance. I have 2 weddings to go to this summer while I'm pregnant, so I snatched the clearance dress! 

mmmmm blueberry pancakes!! I was wanting pancakes but didn't want to make the mess this morning.... lol oh well.


----------



## waiting2012

Well...Church was great as usual! :p: and after church we drove to Boyd to a car lot that the father n law got his truck at--they have a suburban there that is really clean and with the 3rd row seating and 4x4 for towing--it will come in handy when "Colt or Coltyn" is born...:winkwink: and for going road tripping...:winkwink:

Andi--I'm going to use that link and check that out! I really think that you have an excellent chance at that :bfp:..cramps or not--that is ALL NORMAL!

Ashe, Amanda, and Brooke--Same goes for ya'll--cramps, no cramps, etc...I'm soooo rooting for you and I think right now my daughter has AF trapped for you! :rofl:--came home and she went to the bathroom and she was like---oooooohhh, gross! She's started her next period--prob is I didn't write down her last one but I'm thinking she is still pretty irregular but she is only 11... But she is def on it this time--more red than pink too...So if I can talk her into keeping the ole bitch a little more than a couple of days this time ya'll have a chance...:rofl: :winkwink:

Tanya--So funny about the bra--mine have been slowly easing up on the growth chart--I guess that is because I've been preggo before and my boobs though its been awhile already know what to do...:rofl:... But great news about the dress! I'm a bit envious of you cause you find things that will cute--me on the other hand try putting a cute summer dress on this---> :holly: rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:) and your bump looks like its changed shape--not so much gotten bigger but more "rounded"--too cute hun!

Jenn--how are you???? Everything going good???

As for me--this past week has been a crampy one--not terrible but def there more or less--and today a few good ones--I'm not stressing and thats about it so far...:thumbsup: I've noticed not a whole lot in the way of m/s still--I did get a bit nauseas between last night and this am--I took my vitamin before going to bed-and that didn't set to well my stomach for some reason. And after gandering on the 1st trimester board--I realize that my lack of wanting to :sex: this week--is completely normal..:rofl:...The dh has been bugging me for 3 or 4 days about getting some--I am just not wanting him anywhere near me--and I've turned into a complete B-OTCH the past 2 days...:rofl:....Anyhoo....Look forward to reading up on everyone! I have to take my son to youth at 6 but other than that--not a whole lot going on this evening besides hanging up clothes which I was doing before my daughter decided to need the bathroom/laundry room....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Feeling good after a FOUR HOUR NAP :) woops :) lol

My mom watched the kiddos last night and tonight so that I can get up at 5 in the morning to go to my doc appt. its over an hour away Grrr....but yea....I FEEL MUCH BETTER I've NEVER been so tired in all of my freaking life! I am awake now :) Woke up checked temp it was 98.90 :) its still up!


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Awww what a cute bump!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am cramping so bad and just know :witch: is going to come plus my temps are going in the same darn pattern....blah....I feel so out already. The cramping is pretty intense.....just wish it'd stop or AF would just start LOL...something has gotta give.....anyways I'll be on later tonight an I'll take another pee test although I'm sure its gonna be negativooooo....but I'm kind of ok with it....!!
> 
> They said they'd check for pregnancy but didn't mention a way....last time at a diff doc all they did was urine an it was of course negative.....and I'm sure it won't show if I am tomorrow but hey what can I do at least I'm getting help right :)
> 
> this is what i found on google about the procedure:
> 
> https://www.health.harvard.edu/diagnostic-tests/endometrial-biopsy.htm

Sounds so scary.... I pray all comes out ok hun!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I'm going to run Wesley to Youth...I'll be back ladies....

MUCH LOVE AND MANY HUGS...Look forward to hear ya'll are doing!

Andi--glad you had a great nap! That is just about all I did yesterday...LOL


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm hoping the reason I'm sleepy is a surprise LOL but I doubt it :) It'll all be ok this will be 2nd time doing it :(


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> I'm hoping the reason I'm sleepy is a surprise LOL but I doubt it :) It'll all be ok this will be 2nd time doing it :(

You are so strong! I don't know if I could do it once not alone twice...I pray that nothing is abnormal and that you get your :bfp:--sleepiness is def something I've had off and on a lot.....You are inspiration hun!


----------



## TandA08

Steph, my bump is definitely much more noticeable now, but you're right, it may have just gotten rounder not so much bigger. I've only put on one pound since I think my 11wk pic (and I think that pound may have been in my boobs!) :rofl:

Well, I gotta go give a time check to hubby, he looses track of time when he's working in the garage, and he said he'd be in by 5 and it's almost 5. I want to have dinner at a reasonable time tonight. I want to BBQ some chicken while it's still light out, and it's been getting dark just after 5:30. 

Anyway, I'll be checking back in tomorrow. Andi, hope your appt goes well, I will be thinking of you.

Love you all!
:hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

:) Hiya ladies

Andi I think I can totally see something and have fx for you and will pray xoxo

Steph Hi sweets how are you feeling?How was your weekend hun?

Amanda Have you tested anymore?I am also praying for you love

Ash How are you sweetie?When will u be testing again?I am going to tomarrow am fx for us and I will say a prayer for you

Jenn I hope all is well on your end :) miss ya 

I had an awesome awesome awesome day!!DH surprised me with a beautiful card and we spent some time just talking etc (LOL) and had dinner then I made some of my homeade peanut butter squares.I picked them b/c I am not a lover of pb (LOL) then we went for a walk.Going to bath my princess and climb into bed,I will talk to you all soon
Much love,Brooke <3


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Well...Church was great as usual! :p: and after church we drove to Boyd to a car lot that the father n law got his truck at--they have a suburban there that is really clean and with the 3rd row seating and 4x4 for towing--it will come in handy when "Colt or Coltyn" is born...:winkwink: and for going road tripping...:winkwink:
> 
> Andi--I'm going to use that link and check that out! I really think that you have an excellent chance at that :bfp:..cramps or not--that is ALL NORMAL!
> 
> Ashe, Amanda, and Brooke--Same goes for ya'll--cramps, no cramps, etc...I'm soooo rooting for you and I think right now my daughter has AF trapped for you! :rofl:--came home and she went to the bathroom and she was like---oooooohhh, gross! She's started her next period--prob is I didn't write down her last one but I'm thinking she is still pretty irregular but she is only 11... But she is def on it this time--more red than pink too...So if I can talk her into keeping the ole bitch a little more than a couple of days this time ya'll have a chance...:rofl: :winkwink:
> 
> Tanya--So funny about the bra--mine have been slowly easing up on the growth chart--I guess that is because I've been preggo before and my boobs though its been awhile already know what to do...:rofl:... But great news about the dress! I'm a bit envious of you cause you find things that will cute--me on the other hand try putting a cute summer dress on this---> :holly: rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:) and your bump looks like its changed shape--not so much gotten bigger but more "rounded"--too cute hun!
> 
> Jenn--how are you???? Everything going good???
> 
> As for me--this past week has been a crampy one--not terrible but def there more or less--and today a few good ones--I'm not stressing and thats about it so far...:thumbsup: I've noticed not a whole lot in the way of m/s still--I did get a bit nauseas between last night and this am--I took my vitamin before going to bed-and that didn't set to well my stomach for some reason. And after gandering on the 1st trimester board--I realize that my lack of wanting to :sex: this week--is completely normal..:rofl:...The dh has been bugging me for 3 or 4 days about getting some--I am just not wanting him anywhere near me--and I've turned into a complete B-OTCH the past 2 days...:rofl:....Anyhoo....Look forward to reading up on everyone! I have to take my son to youth at 6 but other than that--not a whole lot going on this evening besides hanging up clothes which I was doing before my daughter decided to need the bathroom/laundry room....

:hugs::hugs: Thanks sweetie,Your such a inspriation!!Love ya :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just checking in quickly, don't have long fot lunch as I'm leaving early for the funeral. 
Temp this morning dropped by .1 back to 36.4 so I'm guessing af is on her way, had some wierd cramping too...
Well I beat be off, sorry its short. Promise to reply when I'm home!!
Xx


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke--Hun..How wonderful of the dh to do something so wonderful for you! He needs to give mine some lessons..LOL..:dust:

Amanda--don't stress about the temp yet...We will just have to see how it goes tomorrow!:winkwink:

I apologize if I seem a bit preoccupied..LOL..I'm watching "Once upon a time"--I am completely obsessed with it...LOL

Tanya--BBQ chicken sounds so good! I don't make it often as my first attempt when Jason and I got together--I burnt the outside of it and the inside was raw...:rofl:..ever since--I just avoid making it! LOL...

If I don't check back in later--I will hit ya'll up tomorrow and can't wait to see ya'lls tests!!!! I hope everyone has a wonderful evening...As for me--laying in bed--watching TV--getting bugged about bd'ing tonite..:blush: and having a few weird cramps--but I'm very gassy so probably gas...LOL...

LOVE YA'LL!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

HOLY CANOLI....I need to upload somethings--but HOLY CANOLI...Where is everyone?????


----------



## waiting2012

This will be something for us to oogle and ogle tomorrow morning...:rofl:...

:cry::cry::cry:

:shrug::shrug::shrug:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Damn..Its like ya'll could read my mind....I'm charging my phone-battery was dead or I would have texted...LOL


----------



## waiting2012

But after not getting hardly anything to back up my blood test--I'll take whatever kind of positive I get..:rofl:

Here's another pic...


----------



## waiting2012

My pics don't do the test justice...If I could snag the dh's phone--I would..:rofl: he's got an awesome camera on his!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wooooowwweee there is something FINALLY there :)


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, where ya'll at???? I'm dying here!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

LOL..Andi! I am just be to damn impatient...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

It wasn't my choice of tests but our DG was out of the $ ones tonite... WTH???? They've been out for a month now! And it was 4 almost $5 for this stupid one...I of course couldn't wait to hold my pee and I had drank a glass of oj an hour before...LOL...Ok...Now I said my tests prob. wouldn't be positive until ya'll got yours..I know you guys are going to get yours. I've been praying for a while that someone better see something on an hpt but most of all for you ladies! So this has got to be the week!!! I'm getting my IRS check mailed out on the 3rd due to a delay in processing and I'm calling tomorrow to schedule my appt for the next week...I can not wait!!! FINALLY!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Just something I forgot to add...

I found a great Ob/Gyn in Decatur and its a LADY doc!!! :p I hate going to men doctors--I always feel weird with another man looking at my lady parts..:rofl:...


----------



## waiting2012

Dude, I feel like a complete JackAss...I didn't mean to "hog" the thread...:dohh:....I'm sorry....

Andi--I notice your "sad" for your mood...Honey--its going to happen--you can not give up all hope....I have prayed and prayed to God for each one of you individually for you to be blessed. I pray that God hears my prayers....


----------



## waiting2012

Jenn--Are you on sweetie...I hope your day has been going good...Missed hearing from you today!


----------



## Affyash

Andi Hun I, like everyone else, will totally be thinking of you! What time is your test? 6? That'll be like 3 here lol! I'll be dreaming of you! I'm sure it will go well my fingers are crossed! Hang in there!

Brooke so sweet of your dh!! You're bonding and connecting even more....I love it when me and dh can do that. Maybe it's a precursor for good things to come.!
Thank you for thinking of me I'll test again tues morn and let u guys know!

Steph wahoooooo finally something! Can't wait to see that line get super dark and fat for you! 

Amanda I'm sorry about the funeral being today, I hope it's not too hard on you! I'm sorry for you loss. And don't give up hopes on the temps yet let's see what tomorrow brings! Hugs to you!

For me - boobies raging sore, I've been eating everything g in sight, and I too took a long add nap today! Praying it's all for something but I just hate to get my hopes up! Love ya!


----------



## brooke1993

Couldnt sleep and dh is passed out he gets up 2 hours before me,Aliah is good about sleeping till like 8ish so I get up @ 7am Anyways LOL I had to come back and so glad I did..STEPH YAY ON THE BFP even tho we knew you were preggers via your blood tests its still nice to see 2 line xxoxoxo Yay!!
Andi babes its early yet and if we didnt do it this month we always have next month but with all these awesome ladies behind us WE GOT THIS!!
Amanda that dip could of been implantaion..DONT give up hope hun were here for eachother
Ashley Let me know when you test and I also will I have 1 frer left and a few cheapies xoxo
Well i am off to lurk alitte (LOL) 
I am praying we who want a BFP get it and those lucky ladies who are preggers I pray your all feeling and doing well xoxoxo
G nite


----------



## AmandaBaby

I've got so many pages to catch up on!!!

Brooke, how many DPO are you now? Praying this is your month!! Lovely pictures you posted as well!! :)

Ashley, got my fingers crossed that this is your month too!! You must be 6 or 7DPO now right?

Andi, hoping the hip pains are a good sign for you! ;) Fingers crossed!! Oh, and i'm so sure I see a line on your tests! Hope your appointment goes well too, thinking of you! :flower:

Tanya, hope the funeral went went well. Sorry for your loss.
Lovely bump pictures by the way!!

Stephanie, your test!!! I SEE A LINE!!! How exciting! :D 

Jenn, how are you going, love? hope all is well!


As for me, Jasmines (my friend) funeral today was so emotional. I didn't really know anyone there except for her brother but i'd never met him, just spoken over facebook, etc so I ended up sitting alone. Her family were in the front rows except for her brother who was sitting at the back row with his girlfriend and Jasmine's boyfriend. Jasmines brother ended up coming and sitting with me though for most of the service which I thought was really nice of him. It was really sad as well because they bought Jasmines little puppy as well! I met Jasmines boyfriend as well. Seeing him broke my heart, he must have still been injured though because he still had a neck brace on. Seeing him as well as her family crying was just devastating :( She was so young. Her family were very welcoming as well. I met her mum, cousin and a few other family members. They invite me back to Jasmines dads house as they were all going (ironically it was just around the corner from me) but I didn't end up going, I just didn't feel comfortable. They played a video montage as well at the service and it was lovely, and sad to see all the photos. They also had little cards to white messages on which was lovely. They had the viewing just before the service as well but I couldn't do it, it would have been too hard. My heart just aches for her family and her boyfriend though :( Seeing them so upset, I couldnt even begin to imagine how they all felt :cry::cry::cry::cry:


With my temp, it only went down .1 this morning which I guess it okay... It went up to 36.5 from 36.4 yesterday morning so just went back to 36.4 today, which may have just been a fluke rise yesterday...? I don't know. But I have had a few llight cramps today, mostly twinges though. I think I had a few cramps for a few minutes that felt like it could be AF starting but nothing really since... Don't know what's going on but i'm sure tomorrows temp will shed a lot more light. If it drops tomorrow then i'll really think AF is on her way... This afternoon i've been feeling dreadful aswell, not sure if it's just from crying today though but i've felt nauseous, had a headache all afternoon, feeling really hot and flushed sometimes and still really blocked up and sniffly...Throat feels a bit sore and dry too...

Well i'll check back in before I go to bed but I think you are all sleeping!!

OH NO! Wait... before I go, yesterday when I was checking my cervix, I felt something like a lump but it felt exactly the same as my cervix, except it wasn't my cervix because I could feel my cervix too. It was kind of like this lump thing was in the way of my cervix and I had to kind of maneuver around it to get to if. I think I discovered though that it was apart of the "roof" of my "insides" haha. It went away after a few hours though and now I think that maybe the "roof" got inflamed or something and thats why it was poking out, as such.... Wow, i'm not making sense as all... Does this sound familiar to anyone because it's baffled me completely!!!

xx


----------



## waiting2012

Ok--gotto be quick since I got up a bit late...

Andi--PRAYERS SWEETIE!!! We are all thinking of you!

Ashe and Brooke--Beautiful words--and Yes, you ladies have this! You are going to get those :bfp:s!

Jenn--I, are you feeling ok? Your being awefully quiet--maybe just tired, huh? and so much to catch up on?

Tanya--have a great day at work--enjoy wearing the hell out of the new bra!! :rofl:

Amanda--def preggo sx!! That "roof" you felt--yeah, I've felt it a few times too--damndest thing--I had to manuever around it to feel my cervix--almost like it was there to protect it from being touched...Not sure why...And your sx sound fabulous!!! SO SORRY about your friend and her funeral hun. I am sorry you had to go to it alone! :hugs:

I really have to get ready for work--it's 6 am and I have to get Adrian up to and still leave no later than 6:30...As for me--I noticed last night this bad poking/stretching feeling on my left pelvic area--goes around to my bottom on the left and down my leg and inside my left groin....I don't think ectopic or anything like that--because though it hurts this am--depending on how I laid last night in bed--it eased up and after it eased up we dtd--no bleeding or shoulder pain, no dizzyness, etc--figure its probably a bit of a muscle pain since it was just a week ago that my hip and groin popped--that leg and area have been sore since and it is just around that hip/pelvic/groin area...UGH...We'll see how today goes...Ok, 6:04 according to my clock--gotto get dressed, I'll catch up with ya'll!

LUV, HUGS, and BABYDUST!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks everyone sad face is b/c this stupid endo biop. hurts like hell and I'm just not ready for it today...its too early :( its going to be at 9 Standard Central Time......will update when I get home....in an hour and a half!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ohhh and here is my :bfn: blah...LOL
 



Attached Files:







andi2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AndreaFlorida

All done progesterone at cd10 was 1.9 cramping pretty good but I am ok...we shall see what happens from here


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--so glad its all done..Hope the cramping isn't too bad...I want to respond to you properly--but morning break--and you know how that goes...UGH..I can't wait to get on at lunch and see how you are doing in a bit--hopefully better!

As for my pelvic/hip/groin thing--not sure what to make of it--its better when I'm up and then it'll hurt; I sit it feels better than it will hurt. Just on the left and its tender when I touch it especially in my lower back--I have slipped disc there too on the left and wonder if its not pinching a nerve or something..I got so paranoid--I checked my cp...and its fine--high and mushy and closed and my cm is still wet/creamy...No spotting, but I don't want to take anything for it..So trying to take it easy...I'm going to leave my computer open but I'll be properly back at lunch time....

Luv ya ladies...Andi--you take it easy and relax--and don't stress about that bfn--I can't see it properly in the car with the sun glaring on the screen but I'm going to give it a good gander when I go to lunch!


----------



## brooke1993

:hugs: Andi I am glad that is done and over for you and hope the cramping subsides soon for you :hugs:

Amanda :hugs: I am so sorry you seen so much pain @ your friends funeral,I am glad you did go and hope it helped u with some closure.I am always here to listen :hugs:

Steph Oh Steph :hugs: I wanted to say Hello and I hope your day goes by quickly and is a good one.

Ash :hugs: Are you testing today love?I was going to this am but didnt because I feel like AF is gonna get me anytime..We will see.:hugs:

Jenn :hugs: Hope all is well on your end.How have you been feeling? :hugs:

My sister just came to pick up Aliah for the day so I am going to relax a bit then finish up some housework :coffee: fun fun LOL...I did the laundry this am so thats done just need to dust and mop and vaccum.I will check in later 
Love you all xoxoxoo :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies I made it home have feet propped up cramping pretty bad and went to pee and well I'm bleeding quite a bit :( I might have to call the doctor back ....I'm in some MAJOR pain!


----------



## Affyash

Aw Andi crap hun. So glad it's over with and you made it. Super sucks about the cramps and bleeding, I hope they subside soon. Call your doc if you need to, maybe he'll have you take something for it. Sorry! Hugs! Did they make you poas there? BFN? :(

Steph I hope the pain subsides for you too! I know aches and pains and stretching and cramps are totally normal. And with your back problems, it's probably just a mixture of them and the pregnancy. Your cp sounds awesome and you're not spotting, so you're good to go! So happy for you!

Tanya, it just occurred to me I didn't respond to you last night! Hope the chix came out good and didn't end up like Stephs! Burnt and raw! Sounds like my cooking! Hope you're feeling great today!

Jenn hope you are too! Where you be girl? :)

Amanda, so sorry to hear about the funeral. It's just awful going to a service for someone who passed too young. I also had a friend pass early and it was devastating. Sucks you were alone, but I'm glad the family made you feel welcome. Time will heal your pain, and I pray your friend is in a better place now! FX that the dip in temp is just a fluke (and not the rise)! Everything sounds so good for you, I just can't imagine you're not prego! Did you poas again yet? Let us see it!!!

Brooke, I'll probably test again tomorrow morning! I'm like 7-8 dpo today, so I don't really expect to see anything but it would be so great! Hope you get lots of work around the house done today and also find time for some rest! Mamas of little ones get too few minutes to themselves...I'm kinda jealous! Lemme know when you test again, it would be so awesome to get BFPs together! I hope for both of us, evil AF stays away!!!

OK I think I got everyone! Nothing new to report for me today! Other than sore boobies, I'm not really feeling anything! CP is like mid range and pretty hard. Having some cm, but not a lot. Had a headache all night last night but then I had some diet coke for dinner, and it pretty much went away. I think it was a caffeine withdrawal headache. Sigh. FX for all us TTC ladies! So hope at least one of us gets our BFP this month!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok ladies...so much to say...LOL

Brooke--I'm super stoked for you, Ashe, Amanda, and Andi to have :bfp:s this month!! COME ON :bfp:s!!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Andi--sweetie--I would def call the doctor back--that cramping and bleeding doesn't sound like what your link said--I hope its nothing serious and it stops soon but better to be safe about it!

Tanya--btw how was the chicken....:rofl: thinking about what Ashe said--yep I'm sure it was better than mine...:rofl:

Jenn--we are missing you! I saw you were on last night but you were MIA all the same--hope you are doing ok! :hugs:

Going to run to the DG and I'll be right back!

Don't do anything I wouldn't do! (Like the laundry...:rofl: Brooke!!)


----------



## waiting2012

Forgot to mention--the stabbing pain is pretty much subsided--its more of a dull ache with a poke here and there--still on the left--but not like it was last night and this morning thank goodness....


----------



## Affyash

I wish I had an unending supply of hpts!! Everytime I get on the pregnancy test boards, I just want to pee my brains out!!! Will I ever see a BFP again!!!!!?????


----------



## waiting2012

Affyash said:


> I wish I had an unending supply of hpts!! Everytime I get on the pregnancy test boards, I just want to pee my brains out!!! Will I ever see a BFP again!!!!!?????

:test::brat::test::brat::test::brat:

Honey--I know exactly how you feel....:thumbup: I went and bought 3 DG pink tests so that I can hopefully see something more than what I got last night--and I peed before I remembered to put the cup down yonder...:rofl:...But I will test in the am--hopefully I'll see something on it too...But I know the fustration you feel sweetie!!! I just know you are going to pee on a stick and your going to fall of the toliet because it will be :bfp:!!!


----------



## Affyash

Oh I so wish. I don't know. I hate being Debbie Downer, and I'm not all that bummed, but it's so hard to get your hopes up every time and see....WHITE WHITE WHITE OH FIELDS OF WHITE! I just want to see a damn pink line!!! LOL! FX you get your huge obvious fat line (or did you say digital?) on your next test. You so deserve the reassurance, you've been so brave and positive!


----------



## waiting2012

As much as I want to do a digital--ehh...I'll stick with the regular ones and when one of those shows up--:rofl: I may take one, two, three...:rofl:...But for right now--I'm el'cheapo with em...:rofl:...Yes, fields of white, white and more white--UGH...Hard to fill a baby book with hpts that are stark white..:rofl:

Sorry its taking me a bit to respond...Paroozing the forums..:rofl: and stuffing my face...:rofl:


----------



## Affyash

Oh no worries, I'm entertaining myself looking at homes for sale! I think we're going to bite the bullet and buy! My in-laws offered to help us with our down payment and my hubby is finally coming around to the idea. FX that in the next year, we're going to make this dream come true! We have to meet with a tax person in Feb (Valentine's day to be exact...very romantic!) and then we'll have a clearer picture how this year will shape up. So hoping we don't owe too much since I was a contractor most of the year last year. If we don't, we'll be even closer to buying!!! Woohoo!


----------



## waiting2012

UGH...Counting down the minutes now...LOL..

Good luck with the house hunting Ashe!!! A baby and a new house--I know they will both happen for you hun!!!

I'll be on later--should be anyways...LOL...We are going to play outside this afternoon--so hopefully I won't be to tired...LOL


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies I just woke up from a long nap...much needed....took Tylenol and Motrin 800 mg...feeling a lot better than I was earlier the bleeding has also slowed down thank God....I guess in my March cycle we will have us a plan! Praying its soon :) By the way my cyst stayed the same they checked again an duno what the dr. will do yet but she said my progesterone was good and everything has all been normal til this point besides the cyst....so who knows!


----------



## Affyash

That's great news Andi! So glad you're feeling better! And even happier that you'll have a real gameplan in the next few weeks! Can't wait for the update and everything. Keep resting!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ohhh and they only did a urine pregnancy test and I had already pee'd sooooooo I highly doubt it was very reliable but oh well.....lol.....I guess there is still a "chance" I could still be pregnant :)


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, I am here, I have some errands to run, I am going to try to get on when I am finished and catch up and respond. Sorry I have been really really busy the last few days


----------



## Affyash

You never know, Andi, stranger things have happened! And it would be so ironic to get prego naturally the same cycle you have the biopsy! FX for you hun!

Jenn! There you are! Happy to hear from you hun, glad you're doing ok!

I am having tingly sore boobs from hell! Not really a typical prego symptom for me, I never really had sore boobs with Q and only slightly sore ones with my m/c. But this is whack! I seriously hope it's something, otherwise, I'm just super sensitive to hormones! Oh please oh please oh please!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Hey ladies...

Andi--so glad you are feeling loads better...It will be so awesome to see you get your bfp this month and not have to wait! 

Ashe--sounds like you may have early bfp tingly boobs!! :winkwink: 

Jenn--I figured you've been busy and the posts keeping whizzing so I imagine there is loads to catch up on!

Sorry this post is taking so long to type..LOL...Adrian is doing her homework and "Being Human" is on...:rofl:...

So how is everyone doing at the moment? 
My pelvic pain finally ceased--theres a bit of an ache--but the stabbing feeling is gone...
Jason made steaks smothered in bell pepper and mushroom brown gravy and fixed plain rice for it--but opted for tuna on toast for my own supper... And I spoke to soon about the pelvic pain--its beginning to start on the right now...WTH???? LoL


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just on lunch so thought id check in!! Will reply.properly tonight because I've already forgotten what I read haha.

Well my temp dropped by .1 again donuts at 36.3 now :( was a bit upset because I thought for sure af would arrive tomorrow (temp drops 2 days before af) but normally when I get af I have 2 days of cramping before it starts. Like last month I had cramping on a Wednesday and Thursday then got af Friday. Itbwas all af cramps too. So I should have been getting af cramps yesterday and today if afnis due tomorrow but I haven't been, ice had maybe gassy type cramps and sometimes pulling tugging ones but not af... Weird.. I'm not sure if maybe I'm.having an annovulatory cycle though, I'll have to post my.chart later so you can all have a look! :)
Gonna use my last free tomorrow if I haven't gotten af by then!!
Oh! I've gotta make a.doctors appointment so I will be back in a bit :)
Nearly forgot :) oops!!

Hope all is well! Xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Greeeeeeaaaaaaat! 
Just called to make an appointment and the receptionist said that my doctor.isnt available until mid March!! Wtf!! That doesn't help :( don't know if he's on holidays or just booked up.. He's only ever booked up like 1-2 weeks in advance. So annoying! I don't wanna see another doctor because they don't know what's going on >.< and I don't wanna have to explain everything!! Guess I'm going to have to though if af.doesnt arrive tomorrow then I want a blood test!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh and I forgot to mention I think I'm getting sick!! Had a sniffly nose since yesterday, sneezing a bit, sore itchy dry throat, itchy eyes sometimes and yeah, just feel unwell. Lets ohpr it could be ampregnamcy symptom though!! It was lasts time ;)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I hope I dont have to wait...I am having awful symptoms....but I'm trying to just dismiss it all....SORE AS EVER BB's....my :holly: hurt so bad!!!!! LOL.....I am watching the Next Great Baker Finale!!! wooohooooo LOVE IT....my fave show by far! I am bout to get a hot bath after this though b/c I have cramps!! I'm holding pee so I can POAS before bedtime :) lol


----------



## waiting2012

Wowzie, Schonwzie!!!

Amanda--I still think you are still in the game hun!!! Things sound good (so what if the temp is down by one stinking .1!--AF has not arrived!!!)

Andi--so glad to hear your feeling better--I def sence a hint of a Positivity!!!!

I don't know if I'll be up to much longer ladies...But if I can manage to drag my sorry butt out of bed when my alarm goes off--I'll try to be on before work to catch up....

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!! :winkwink::test::bfp::dust:!!!!!

LOVE YOU LOADS!!! Sorry I'm wussing out--very tired right now...:flower:


----------



## waiting2012

OH, just to let ya'll know--I'm eating chips and bean dip--and watching "being human" still--so I will def check back in before hitting the hay for good...!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Still a BIG FAT NEGATIVE lol....but I'll test again tomorrow :)


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Still a BIG FAT NEGATIVE lol....but I'll test again tomorrow :)

Awe Sweetie...Not over till the fat lady sings!!! I'm so rooting for you sweetie!!!

Many :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Off to bed ladies...Night! 

I hope everyone has a great night--I will try to be on before work but if I don't make it--it will be my am break...

Sending lots of :bfp::dust to all!! Jenn and Tanya--Hope all is going good with ya'll!

LOVE MY SISTA'S!!!!


----------



## TandA08

Hey Ladies. It's after 8pm here. I worked from 6:30am to 6pm today and I'm flat out exhausted! Our neighbors had us over for pancakes and scrambled eggs, and it was nice to not have to cook.
Andi I'm glad you are starting to feel better after you appt.
Amanda, I feel pretty positive for you! Sorry you were alone at the funeral, that's rough.
Ash & Steph, the chicken from last night was pretty good! I haven't BBQd in so long because of it getting dark so early, so it was nice for a change!
Jenn, glad I'm not the only one busy out of my mind!

I'm off to bed, I have another lonnnnnng week ahead of me! Too long to even explain it all right now.

g'night!


----------



## TandA08

Steph, totally almost forgot! :dohh:
I'm sooo excited that you can FINALLY see a BFP on your test!!! It's about freakin time! LOL


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok well first off let me just say I am soooooo glad this day is over! Its been a horrible day. Sorry I've been so busy its been crazy the last few days. Tomorrow I work until 6 and then I am registering my little man for tee ball so don't know how much ill be on tomorrow either and Friday he gts to try for his purple belt in karate:) he loves his ports and he is only 5:) 
So sorry about the funeral amanda hope your feeling better. Your symptoms are still sounding great
Steph hope your feeling better from your pains
Tanya yes us preggo girl seem to stay extremely busy lately! Where is the time for the much needed rest
Ashley-your symptoms are sounding really good also
Brooke-hope your doing well, have u tested anymore?
I think I got everyone, I missed out on so much that its hard to remember what all happen so I hope you all get your bfps! Should be any day now! I can't wait! I'm so excited for everyone. 
Just a few more days until my ultrasound! I can't wait I am counting down the days! When I wake up in the morning it will be 3 days away:) tanya-when is yours again? Yours is soon to right. Well I really need to get some sleep. I have soooo much more to say but I have to save it for later, if I'm not on much tomorrow I am off Wednesday and Friday so ill be on a lot on those days:) love yall


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh and forgot to add that I think my belly popped out a little over night...hmmmm or it could be gas or all in my head or just my wishful thinking huh


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks to all of you ladies :) I hope I'm back to 100% tomorrow these afternoon naps are becoming addicting :) lol....2 in 2 days yayyaaa...tomorrow I'm all on my own with the kids so I'm sure its back to craziness for me LOL.....See you ladies tomorrow and hope everyone has a great day :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

.....my chart surprised me this morning :) I doubt it means anything but heck I can always HOPE!


----------



## calebsmom06

OH Andi I missed responding to you! So sorry, I am glad everything went ok and hoping you do still get your BFP, hoping you are feeling better today. Good luck with the kids:)


----------



## waiting2012

On my am break--better late than never...LOL...

Feeling LOADS better...Looked online for the doctor's phone number and found a male doctor too--his office has their u/s room--so might go with him instead--I hate male doctors but he does take medicaid--I so wish Jason was done with school already and working! But oh well....

Andi--sounds like you are doing great!
Brooke--what's ya' been upto hun? Hopefully doing good too!
Ashe--How you feeling hun?
Tanya--just reading that you had eggs--turns my stomach...:rofl: echh--eggs...
Jenn--So glad to see your back! Love ya girl and can't wait for the u/s pics--going to see what your having--right???? Hopefully they can kinda tell at this point! :winkwink:
Amanda--how are you sweetie--I know you were down about your temps--but I really think your sx sound fabulous!!!

I'm super tired this am--and feeling blah. Normal I know...I can't wait to be as far along as Tanya and Jenn and I def can't wait till my appointment! I'll finally feel better when I can see "Colt"--hope they do an u/s when I go to my appointment!

Going to head back in and grab a snack--I'm famished this morning! I'll be back at lunch!


----------



## Affyash

Feeling poopy this morning. :( I took a test and of course it was a giant BFN. I guess I'm only 8 dpo but I can't shake the feeling that I'm never going to get a BFP again. I'm trying to stay positive, with my m/c I didn't get a hint of a line until 10-11 dpo, but it's so hard to keep hoping and get nothing. I'll try to keep my pessimism to myself today! Love you guys and am thinking of you all!


----------



## waiting2012

You have to keep the faith hun! Between, you, Amanda, Brooke and Andi--you all have great signs that your bodies are trying to create something--a :baby: of course!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

I haven't done it in awhile, but I thought I would share the prayer I say everyday for you ladies...

_Dear Lord, 
You are most wonderful and gracious and I thank you for all your blessings. I pray that you hear my words and bless those dear to me. Amanda, Ashley, Andrea, Brooke deserve your blessings. They have suffered losses, they have weathered many storms please bless them this month. Please hear their private cries to you; O'Lord. Please also extend blessings on Tanya and Jennifer as their pregnancies continue. Make their babies grow strong as well as beautiful in life and spirit.
In Jesus Name, Amen._


----------



## waiting2012

I have to make a run to the store and to get gas--i don't want to do that when I get off work...UGH...but I shouldn't be gone long--famished still and thirsty...

AND....

I have an appointment--WAHOO....I went ahead and made it with Dr.Edwards--he's the male doctor--not crazy about seeing a man--but when I did some looking up on the female doc--her reviews weren't to hot--not that she's a bad doc but her office staff it seems lack some professionalism plus I couldn't tell if she takes medicaid...OH well...When I called to make my appointment and told them what I was coming for--I got told--February 15th...I was like WTH? I'm going to be 9 weeks tomorrow! His policy for new patients is 10-12 weeks for the first visit...I have always been told 8 was the earliest most docs will go--but I guess if you make it to 10 to 12 weeks you probably won't m/c...Sad, but now that I think of it--makes perfect sence. SO...I go at 10:00 am, wednesday; February 15th...OMG...I'm getting nervous thinking about it...All the what-ifs, etc....My boss was like--"Oh, the fun appointment!"...Yeah, poked, prodded and violated--hopefully sonogrammed! That would be nice!!!

Ok, going to run so I can get back and relax with ya'll!!


----------



## waiting2012

Ghost town city...LOL...I am going to run over to my FB page and play on my games--but I'll try to get back before my lunch is over!

Love Ya'll!


----------



## Affyash

That's great news about the doctor's appointment Steph! I agree, it sucks to wait but imagine how much you'll be able to see by then!!! You'll get a heartbeat, movement, the works! So happy for you hun, you really do deserve this. And thank you for the prayer, I appreciate all the help I can get! Feeling a little better, a co-worker made me laugh with this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y6dDQ129UM


----------



## waiting2012

I hate the connection at work...UGHHHHHHH.....The phone rings--I get bumped...One of these days I'm going to take and disconnect it so it can't ring...:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o35Y6C7DMNw&feature=related

Ashe...:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Look what you started!!! LOL


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey Steph, yes the can tell 100% at 15 weeks with the 3-d ultrasound, so yep Friday is the BIG day! Just 3 more days! Yea I am so excited and nervous all at the same time I am soooo hoping for a healthy baby girl! I had just bought a brand new 2011 chevy silverado 1 year and 2 months ago and I am going to be trading it in today more than likely:( I need something more sutable for the baby, I am going to miss my truck, I just hit 8,000 miles on it but oh well. I am on lunch right now and fixing to go to the car dealership. My husbands brother is a car salesman for Chevy so he is looking for a great deal for us. Hope everyone is having a nice day:) TTYL:) when I get off work I have to take my little man to t-ball registration so not sure what time I will be back on, probally after dinner. Thinking spagetti and meatballs is on the menu tonight:)


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew-CcYB1B8c&feature=related


----------



## waiting2012

One for the road...Or for me before I go back to work...:rofl:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?src_v...F8c&annotation_id=annotation_88252&feature=iv

Talk to ya'll soon!!

Good luck with the trade in Jenn!!!! We are getting our suburban next week....


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh my goooooosh!! 
Just when I thought my temp was gonna drop today.. It didn't!!
In fact, it went up!!!!!! 36.3 to 36.5!!! I am ecstatic! 
Cannot wait to test tonight!!

The bad news though is that this cold is making me feel like crap!! Cannot breathe, sore throat, headache, nausea etc etc but if im pregnant, ill take it all with a smile!!!


----------



## brooke1993

Amanda I am SUPER excited for you!!I am hoping when you show your test its a BFP!! Praying for you! I hope you feel better soon xoxoxoox

Jenn I am glad all is going good for you,I am good just crampy today is all no AF as of yet I am so excited for your ultrasound!Cant wait to see pics Hope they can see if its a boy or a girl! MMMM Spagetti sounds YUM!

Andi hang in there hun we have time still,We got this sweets...I hope your feeling better xoxoxo

Ash how are you i know how frusterating the bfn can be but your still early hun FX for you and lots of prayers xoxoxo

Steph how are you feeling?Getting a new vehicle huh?How exciting!Super happy for you xoxoxox

Well I went to take my frer last night and it um ya fell in the toilet so I sent dh out for another he says they were out and got my a digital...This is what I got.I am more confused now then ever and had a super busy day but plan to call the company in the am to see what this means??Anyone ever have this happen to them??At first i was all excited ready to cry then I am like WAIT why is the clock thing still there?Dh is working late and Aliah is fussy so I am going to wait until tomarrow and grab a 3 pack of frer is no AF.Ugh I hate when tests go crappy :nope:
Needless to say I wrote on it like a idiot then was like OMG its a dud!!
Hugs n luv to u all xoxooxox

EDITING:Looking @ some of the reviews on this test of MANY women getting a FALSE positive I am NOT calling this positive.I will probably try a IC later.I need to start dinner soon and to be honest after reading these reviews I am kinda blah now,I might even wait another day to restest because I am beginning to do what I have done before and thats STRESS to much and I just cant do it..I would blame myself if I had another m/c and it was because I was stressing.So I am not going to retest until tomarrow.I will pop back on later
 



Attached Files:







DSC07059.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brooke1993

Now I am crying my eyes out :(
I wish I never tested today :( Sorry for being a debbie downer I am just so down now xoxoxoxo love ya all


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww Hugs to you Brooke :( I know the feeling I am feeling out as well......get this "smell" before AF comes an its when I pee LOL an I smell it sooooo I guess shes gonna show up on Saturday.....where o where are our :bfp: 's oh where oh where can they be .... :cry: 

We gotta hold onto FAITH and HOPE they will get us through! Lots of LOVE Brooke!!! ~*mUahz*~


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I totally didnt see that test until now I'd be calling the number on the box and demanding MORE FREE TESTS...I am praying thats REAL :)


----------



## Affyash

Steph and Jenn congrats on the new cars!!! Hope you guys get what you want and for an awesome price! Jenn so excited about Fri, can't wait for the news!

Amanda!!!! Woohoo! Can't wait to see that BFP girl, that's fantastic! Keep us posted.

Brookey honey, so sorry! I totally agree with Andi, you should call them up and demand free tests. That's bullcrap. On a more positive note, there's always a chance that it could be right and there was some fault within the test that made it show the timer still. DON'T GIVE UP HOPE!!!! Hang in there seriously. I wish I could hug you right now!

Andi, that just sucks, I really hope you get some answers soon. Or a BFP. Either way. LOL! Hugs to you too!

I wish I had something happy to report. Still just blah. WANT A BFP DAMMIT!


----------



## Affyash

Brooke I'm worried that might've been an Ovulation test. Is it possible? I'm so sorry you're upset right now. Trust me, I am 100% with you. I feel your pain, I'm going through it too! :(


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> Brooke I'm worried that might've been an Ovulation test. Is it possible? I'm so sorry you're upset right now. Trust me, I am 100% with you. I feel your pain, I'm going through it too! :(

Hi Ash no it was a first response gold digi and the ratings on it are horrible!I just threw some leftovers together to warm through then I am going to give the baby another bath she kinda made a mess of herself with pudding,I need to fold some laundry and then a bath for me.I will try to stop back I am just really really frusterated now :nope:
I wish we could all just be preggers already :hugs:
Love ya all :hugs:


----------



## Affyash

OK I lied. Was it a gold digital? I looked at their website and it doesn't say anywhere about a YES with a timer still. So, just take another one with FMU and see what happens Love and hugs hun!


----------



## Affyash

Hey just saw that you responded. I'd be really suspicious of the YES even with the timer! FX this is actually it and you get a real BFP!


----------



## brooke1993

Here are some reviews I found on it :(

*This is the first home test I have ever taken to give me a false positive... I would not waste the $15.00 for 2 test.... I took the gold test in the morning before work.. got a "yes+"... went to my ob-gyn for the offical test, it was negative.. I told them about the home test so they sent me for blood work.. I spent an entire holiday weekend praying the home test was right... found out today that I am not preg.. Thanks First Response Gold Digital for ruining an entire holiday weekend...
*




*First Response Gold Digital Pregnancy Test &#8212; 

Apparently, the first response digital test is able to give you a result up to 4 days before a missed period, because it detects such a small amount of the HCG hormone... well, turns out it detects TOO low of a level, because I (along with MANY others I have read about) received a FALSE POSITIVE RESULT You want to trust the dang test, really! It WAS the most expensive on the shelf, and I was not trusting my own blue/pink one/two line reading skills... the window read: YES+. I guess my mistake was not taking more pregnancy tests, which I have done with my previous 2 pregnancies, but I was one of the firm beleivers that there was NO SUCH THING as a false positive??? So I figured why spend more money on another test to see another "+", and hey, this was DIGITAL... how could it lead me astray, right? NOT SO TRUE! 4 days later, I started my period just as scheduled.


*

*Thats just 2 of the BAD reviews this test has gotten!!*
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Affyash

You know I swore off of digitals when I got a "pregnant" with my mc. Not because it was false positive, but because if I had just gone with the "lines" that I was getting, I never would've gotten so excited so fast. I can totally understand how you're feeling and I wish I could make it better! That being said, if it did detect any amount of hcG in your system, maybe you are preggers. Keep testing with normal tests (FRERs or whatever) and see what happens. Thinking of you! :)


----------



## waiting2012

HOLY SHIT! Brooke! That test said YES! I know the timer showed up and all--I am wondering how quick it said yes though--maybe it read positive before the timer was through? WTH????? I pray it is positive for sure hun!!!!

Ashe--I pray for :bfp:s for you too!!!

Amanda--WAHOO!!! GREAT TEMPS!!!! :bfp: :dust: for you sweetie!!!

Andi--Don't fret just yet!! Sending STAY AWAY AF VIBES!!!!

Tanya and Jenn--Hope your day is going fabulous!!!

As for me--heading home! YAY!!!!! SOOOO DANG TIRED!!! But I'll be on when I get home and eat!!

LOVE YOU LADIES!!


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> HOLY SHIT! Brooke! That test said YES! I know the timer showed up and all--I am wondering how quick it said yes though--maybe it read positive before the timer was through? WTH????? I pray it is positive for sure hun!!!!
> 
> Ashe--I pray for :bfp:s for you too!!!
> 
> Amanda--WAHOO!!! GREAT TEMPS!!!! :bfp: :dust: for you sweetie!!!
> 
> Andi--Don't fret just yet!! Sending STAY AWAY AF VIBES!!!!
> 
> Tanya and Jenn--Hope your day is going fabulous!!!
> 
> As for me--heading home! YAY!!!!! SOOOO DANG TIRED!!! But I'll be on when I get home and eat!!
> 
> LOVE YOU LADIES!!

:hugs::hugs: Thanks!It was like a minute the timer was flashing and then the yes+ came up but the timer never went away so who knows :shrug: I will retest in the am if I am not feeling to stressed.I am crampy 2night like last month and kinda weepy so time will tell.I hope you have a nice dinner and some relaxation xoxoxo Hugs and love 2 you all xoox :hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> You know I swore off of digitals when I got a "pregnant" with my mc. Not because it was false positive, but because if I had just gone with the "lines" that I was getting, I never would've gotten so excited so fast. I can totally understand how you're feeling and I wish I could make it better! That being said, if it did detect any amount of hcG in your system, maybe you are preggers. Keep testing with normal tests (FRERs or whatever) and see what happens. Thinking of you! :)

:hugs: I will tomarrow,Are you also testing tomarrow hun?I am praying for you,Andi and Amanda and well myself :hugs: love ya xoxo


----------



## waiting2012

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hug::hug:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

and a few of these to boot.....
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hug::hug:
> :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
> :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
> 
> and a few of these to boot.....
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> :af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:flower::flower::hugs:
Right back @ you Steph and the rest of the girls xoxoxo
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:crib::crib::hug::hug:
:holly::holly:
:wohoo::wohoo::hugs:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Well I spoke too soon... Got to work and went to the toilet and when I wiped I was spotting. Went just before and now its blood :( guess af has arrived!!
I'm starting to think this was an annovulatory cycle though because my temp should have dropped this morning and I should have been getting af cramps yesterday and he day before but nothing. There creeping on me now though. 
Also, my chart doesn't look write and I think when youu have an annovulatory cycle that af is late because it isn't a propper af, which is what has happened.
How frustrating :'( hoping that this new cycle will be normal and I'll ovulate like I'm supposed too.. Was supposed to go and get my progesterone levels done (blood test) and OH was supposed to do a sperm test this.month but doctors away til march. Oh well, guess.well get them done and just wait til March for the results.. 
When I get home I might still test, may as well use my last frer!! Gonna order some if hpts and opks too and I'll start taking my epo! Diners crossed for February I guess :|
Gonna go back and read through what ice missed. Only get 15 mins left of lunch though so don't know if I'll be able to.rwply, if not I will tonight :)

Oh, and to top off getting af, I still have a cold, so I feel dreadful!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Amanda I am so sooooo sorry love :( :hugs: :hug: I am praying for you my dear :( I hate AF :(


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Well I spoke too soon... Got to work and went to the toilet and when I wiped I was spotting. Went just before and now its blood :( guess af has arrived!!
> I'm starting to think this was an annovulatory cycle though because my temp should have dropped this morning and I should have been getting af cramps yesterday and he day before but nothing. There creeping on me now though.
> Also, my chart doesn't look write and I think when youu have an annovulatory cycle that af is late because it isn't a propper af, which is what has happened.
> How frustrating :'( hoping that this new cycle will be normal and I'll ovulate like I'm supposed too.. Was supposed to go and get my progesterone levels done (blood test) and OH was supposed to do a sperm test this.month but doctors away til march. Oh well, guess.well get them done and just wait til March for the results..
> When I get home I might still test, may as well use my last frer!! Gonna order some if hpts and opks too and I'll start taking my epo! Diners crossed for February I guess :|
> Gonna go back and read through what ice missed. Only get 15 mins left of lunch though so don't know if I'll be able to.rwply, if not I will tonight :)
> 
> Oh, and to top off getting af, I still have a cold, so I feel dreadful!!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Awe sweetie--I was so sure this was your month hun!!!! Maybe the bleeding will stop and it will have been just a "weird" episode of bleeding...I can hope hun...I am sooooo sooooo sorry you had to find that when you went to the bathroom.....:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda....


----------



## Affyash

As Amanda that makes me so sad! I too thought your symptoms and everything sounded so good. Keep your chin up and know that we're all rooting for you and we're in this together! Brooke don't know if I'll test tomorrow but I promise I'll let you all know if I do! Steph bugs right back at ya! I'll get on again in a bit!


----------



## waiting2012

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1360/1360352sly1u1nuv4.gif for all my sisters TTC...I know it WILL happen for you!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I promise you all you'll get :bfp: BEFORE me LOL....so try an not worry too much I was on a thread with about 25 ladies....and all but me ended up pregnant LOL...>I gave up b/c no one came to talk to me much anymore and thats when I found you ladies :) Well it was ME and ONE OTHER lady who gave up after 3 IVF transfers....and 2 miscarriages.....soooo here I am :)


I'm sure I'm out I got a :bfn: tonight on 3 tests....so just gonna wait on the :witch: to show Saturday so I can go in the doc. Monday and see what we are gonna do :)


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> I promise you all you'll get :bfp: BEFORE me LOL....so try an not worry too much I was on a thread with about 25 ladies....and all but me ended up pregnant LOL...>I gave up b/c no one came to talk to me much anymore and thats when I found you ladies :) Well it was ME and ONE OTHER lady who gave up after 3 IVF transfers....and 2 miscarriages.....soooo here I am :)
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'm out I got a :bfn: tonight on 3 tests....so just gonna wait on the :witch: to show Saturday so I can go in the doc. Monday and see what we are gonna do :)

Andi--just because you got a bfn tonite--saturday is what? 3 almost 4 days away still!!! Girl your not out yet!!! Your progesterone was at a good level wasn't it? WTH am I talking about..LOL I don't shit about progesterone levels...:dohh: but sweetie--you are not out yet!!!

:af::af::af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL I feel out! I don't feel PREGNANT :( I feel like AF is gonna come an sweep me off my feetsies :) an I wish she'd just come on so I can get the rest of my tests done on Monday!!! LOL I am to the point I don't care this cycle just lets get on w/ the show you know? LOL...I'm a little looney tonight its ok....I think I need alcohol HAHA...but not really....I think I need SLEEP I'm soooooo TIRED I didn't get my afternoon nap today :( boohooooo!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--say NO to the alcohol!!!LOL..... I'll be right back--have to tuck Adrian in...

I felt that way too in December---wonderful sign of :bfp: coming! I'm praying for it!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, Ashe....I kept quiet...:rofl:...how much longer????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????
??????????????????????????????????????????????
??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## waiting2012

tick tock tick tock...LOL...I'm tired girl!!! Ashe where are you???? :rofl:...:rofl:.....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL.......shes not listening :)


----------



## Affyash

Aw Andi, I second what Steph said. There's just so much possible until AF comes. I mean look at her! She's totally preg and still can't get a blaring line! Keep your head up! (what is that like my go-to line! LOL)

OK, I have no idea what possessed me to poas tonight cause I totally wasn't going to, but...I swear I'm seeing a fat line with color. I really couldn't capture well in pics, but here goes nothing. Please give me honest opinions!!!
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 8









download_tweeked.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 8









download-1.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 8









download-1_tweeked.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 8









tn.jpeg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Affyash

Hahahaha Steph! I was putting the baby to bed so sorry! Hope you're still up! LOL!


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> Aw Andi, I second what Steph said. There's just so much possible until AF comes. I mean look at her! She's totally preg and still can't get a blaring line! Keep your head up! (what is that like my go-to line! LOL)
> 
> OK, I have no idea what possessed me to poas tonight cause I totally wasn't going to, but...I swear I'm seeing a fat line with color. I really couldn't capture well in pics, but here goes nothing. Please give me honest opinions!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: I SEE IT!!OMG I am praying like crazy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## brooke1993

Amanda I am so so sorry hunny and wish there was something I could say BUT know this sweetie you WILL get that BFP and be blessed xoxoxoxo Love ya &#9829;


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here ya go :) and here is yours first and mine from this morning...I have had :bfn: since though :\
 



Attached Files:







EDITforyou.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 5









1.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 5









5.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 8









3.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Affyash

Aw Andi and Brooke I kind of like an asshole. I want this so bad for all of us, Amanda, you two and me. I just want for all of us to get our wish! Love and hugs and prayers and kisses!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww girly I see something and I AM PRAYING tonight soooo hard for you....PLEASE let Ash have a :bfp: Lord PLEASE..................all of us are looking to you for our help in achieving this!! Please help :( 

AMEN!


----------



## Affyash

OK one more for shits and giggles. Keep in mind this was about 30 min after the time limit but I just couldn't get a good pic in time...baby bath, bottle, etc.
 



Attached Files:







download-2.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 7









download-2tweeked.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> Aw Andi and Brooke I kind of like an asshole. I want this so bad for all of us, Amanda, you two and me. I just want for all of us to get our wish! Love and hugs and prayers and kisses!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: OMG NO!!Dont feel like that!I would rather see atleast 1 of us get a BFP sweetie!Please ENJOY it and DONT feel bad @ all!!I am VERY VERY happy for you! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I am tempted to test but cant tonight because I have been peeing like crazy but will with fmu xoxoxoo


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> OK one more for shits and giggles. Keep in mind this was about 30 min after the time limit but I just couldn't get a good pic in time...baby bath, bottle, etc.

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

I TOTALLY SEE IT!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I see it toooooO! :) I'm with Brooke I wouldn't be offended at all if you get :bfp: I want SOMEONE tooooo! NOW PLEASE lol......you ladies pee on tons of sticks an keep me occupied :) lolz......I'm still cramping from stupid biopsy :(

Ohhhh and my cyst was hurting earlier.....I duno....I am gonna try to hold on til Monday when I see the doc and mention it...but I think hes gonna wanna take it out ASAP from that point on....I'm NERVOUS! Its soooo sore though!


----------



## Affyash

Thank you guys so much. I would never get support like this even from my closest friends! Like I was just telling Steph I'm so nervous cause dh is really skeptical. He says he keeps seeing these faint lines every month and I'm never pregnant. Doesn't help that I just put the test in some water on the counter and now it's pretty much gone. Ahhhhhh! Wish I knew for sure. So hope I'm not getting us all excited for nothing...


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> Thank you guys so much. I would never get support like this even from my closest friends! Like I was just telling Steph I'm so nervous cause dh is really skeptical. He says he keeps seeing these faint lines every month and I'm never pregnant. Doesn't help that I just put the test in some water on the counter and now it's pretty much gone. Ahhhhhh! Wish I knew for sure. So hope I'm not getting us all excited for nothing...

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Sweetie there is NO doubt in my eyes I also just had my dh look @ it and he said he see's lines and he NEVER see's them!I am so excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance: I pray Andi is right behind you and Amanda too and well me too LOL :haha:

Please dear lord let Ash get a blazing bfp on her next test so dh can see it xoxoox


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Its soooo funny the things we do haha....I've double dipped tests...had DH pee on a few :) ya know its all NORMAL :) lmao

Hate to drop outta the convo but I'm exhausted :\ and I think its bedtime for me! My feet are going numb sitting here for so long LOL


----------



## brooke1993

AndreaFlorida said:


> Its soooo funny the things we do haha....I've double dipped tests...had DH pee on a few :) ya know its all NORMAL :) lmao
> 
> Hate to drop outta the convo but I'm exhausted :\ and I think its bedtime for me! My feet are going numb sitting here for so long LOL

:hugs::hugs: Sweet dreams Andi I hope your feeling better soon,Dont give up hope yet sweetie you still have a few days,Lets pray its just early for you.I hope you get a good nights rest :hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/382/382062pwdx1iv3xh.gif


----------



## Affyash

Yes you guys thank you for all your kind words and sleep well tonight! I'll update you in the morning!!!! LOVE and HUGS!


----------



## waiting2012

First off....
HOT SKIPPITY DAMN, ASHE!!! WAHOOO!!!! :bfp:!!!!!!!

Secondly....
Andi--You have a faint :bfp: too--I know I'm not blind or cross eyed--Your evening one may be just that--its not FMU! GIRL you got this!!!!

Thirdly....
Brooke--Your next--you've got this too!!! 


Fourthly....
Amanda--sweetie--I pray that its not AF and just some 'funky' bleeding--I mean your temps are up and everything!!!!!We will be here for you Amanda--no matter what!!! 

We are not going anywhere until EVERYONE HERE is PREGGO!!! 

Huge HUGS and PRAYERS Ladies!!!! Its almost 10 pm here and I'm feeling so overwhelmed and tired....:happydance::happydance::cry::cry:


I LOVE YOU LADIES!!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Got to run to my email and upload something--but I'll be back before hitting the hay...


----------



## brooke1993

Ash I hope you dont mind but I played with your test some :hugs:
I have NO doubt this is a BFP!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:



https://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/h.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/f.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/p.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gif
 



Attached Files:







download-2tweeked.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> First off....
> HOT SKIPPITY DAMN, ASHE!!! WAHOOO!!!! :bfp:!!!!!!!
> 
> Secondly....
> Andi--You have a faint :bfp: too--I know I'm not blind or cross eyed--Your evening one may be just that--its not FMU! GIRL you got this!!!!
> 
> Thirdly....
> Brooke--Your next--you've got this too!!!
> 
> 
> Fourthly....
> Amanda--sweetie--I pray that its not AF and just some 'funky' bleeding--I mean your temps are up and everything!!!!!We will be here for you Amanda--no matter what!!!
> 
> We are not going anywhere until EVERYONE HERE is PREGGO!!!
> 
> Huge HUGS and PRAYERS Ladies!!!! Its almost 10 pm here and I'm feeling so overwhelmed and tired....:happydance::happydance::cry::cry:
> 
> 
> I LOVE YOU LADIES!!!!!

:hugs::hugs: Steph I love you girl!!I love the fact we have this thread and eachother and it all started because of you starting this thread.I love the show Army Wives and while I am not a Army Wife I am a BNB sister to some of the BEST girls this forum has to offer!!:hugs::hugs: I am so so grateful to ALL of you!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Ok....For Ashe....
https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1662/1662417u0g7ne0yqs.gif

For Jenn and Tanya...
https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1662/1662419q7qfi39h1p.jpg

For Amanda, Andi, and Brooke....
https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1338/1338948moefati4iu.gif
**I think Tink needs the hell beat out of her--maybe we can get some more :dust: out of her! :rofl:**

Well-its late ladies--Sorry to miss ya Jenn and Tanya--I'll catch up more tomorrow!!!!

WAHOO!!!! I'm so excited right now!!!!!


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Ok....For Ashe....
> https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1662/1662417u0g7ne0yqs.gif
> 
> For Jenn and Tanya...
> https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1662/1662419q7qfi39h1p.jpg
> 
> For Amanda, Andi, and Brooke....
> https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1338/1338948moefati4iu.gif
> **I think Tink needs the hell beat out of her--maybe we can get some more :dust: out of her! :rofl:**
> 
> Well-its late ladies--Sorry to miss ya Jenn and Tanya--I'll catch up more tomorrow!!!!
> 
> WAHOO!!!! I'm so excited right now!!!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I love this Steph xoxoxo
I am so so excited for Ash,I dont know if I WILL be able to sleep :haha: Seriously I could cry for her right now and feel so filled with love in my heart!!I am blessed with a group of ladies I always have to turn too :hugs::hugs:

CONGRATS ASH


----------



## TandA08

Ladies I'm going to be short and sweet (everyone's heading to bed anyway... lol) Work went to shit today and it won't be settling back for at least another week. I have missed all of you, but I will not be online much at all until things calm down. 

I think about each of you all day and will do my best to keep in touch. 

Amanda, Brooke, and Andi, hoping all of you get you BFPs! Looks like Ash is there!!

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke--Your a doll, hun!!!! I think we have got one hell of a group of ladies....I never thought it would last this long--but so GRATEFUL that it has...To think it started because my posts weren't even getting answered..:rofl:...Maybe it was sign from above that I needed to stick it through--and I am ever so glad I did!!!

It is I that say THANK YOU LADIES!!!!

I hope everyone has a great night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Ok....For Ashe....
> https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1662/1662417u0g7ne0yqs.gif
> 
> For Jenn and Tanya...
> https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1662/1662419q7qfi39h1p.jpg
> 
> For Amanda, Andi, and Brooke....
> https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1338/1338948moefati4iu.gif
> **I think Tink needs the hell beat out of her--maybe we can get some more :dust: out of her! :rofl:**
> 
> Well-its late ladies--Sorry to miss ya Jenn and Tanya--I'll catch up more tomorrow!!!!
> 
> WAHOO!!!! I'm so excited right now!!!!!

And for Steph 

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1404/1404980gh27elzx9o.gif

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya--so sorry work is shitty right now!!

Brooke--Thank you so much hun!!

For whatever reason--I don't have the "Thanks" as button up above--but I will just say, Thank You sweetie!!!! **PS...You got me hooked on the graphics!!! :winkwink: I love it now that I figure it out!!!***


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Brooke--Your a doll, hun!!!! I think we have got one hell of a group of ladies....I never thought it would last this long--but so GRATEFUL that it has...To think it started because my posts weren't even getting answered..:rofl:...Maybe it was sign from above that I needed to stick it through--and I am ever so glad I did!!!
> 
> It is I that say THANK YOU LADIES!!!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: I love your new pic sweetie and I am here for the long haul,I am hoping we have more BFP soon,To be honest I know you hate for me to be a debbie downer but I think I am out BUT am praying for Andi and praying Amanda just had a fluke with some bleeding.I have my sister and my DH and a few close friends but they couldnt even begin to understand the way you ladies do and I am forever grateful.I messed around with Ash pic and there is no doubt in my mind that girl is expecting and I AM SO happy for her as I would be for anyone in here!!I am so glad I came back on tonght xoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::happydance::happydance:


----------



## brooke1993

TandA08 said:


> Ladies I'm going to be short and sweet (everyone's heading to bed anyway... lol) Work went to shit today and it won't be settling back for at least another week. I have missed all of you, but I will not be online much at all until things calm down.
> 
> I think about each of you all day and will do my best to keep in touch.
> 
> Amanda, Brooke, and Andi, hoping all of you get you BFPs! Looks like Ash is there!!
> 
> :hugs:

I hope things settle down soon for you @ work and ty so much for your encouraging words.It means alot to me that you have the heart that you do and you know what I am talking about :hugs::hugs: I am here for ALL of my BNB sisters..Love you all.Get some good rest Tanya..You and your baby need it and you work so hard :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Affyash

You guys are making me want to cry! 

Well I was going to say that like 20 min ago but the baby started crying and I just got back! Geez!!! Anyway thank you all so much I love you guys dearly! I most likely poas tomorrow you know me! I'll let u know ASAP what happens!


----------



## brooke1993

*I am so so excited for you Ashley  I am now in the mood to do my page I like to do for all my bnb sisters*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/719/719024n47ba5q0kw.gif
https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/667/667594r62hyr5cwg.gif
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1689/1689357apacz3riuo.gif

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/3232/3232076h6gce8mnld.gif

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1206/1206502nv6hw65txe.gif

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1999/1999828hdd3aolhuu.gif

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2523/2523402cvwz23w12d.gif

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2162/2162891tu80dvg8no.gif

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/743/743986oeyz4gzu9z.jpg

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1687/1687464ic4o2t3b8h.gif

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/3071/3071832bfrv9me3zi.gif


https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1085/1085830jgawgkmbmb.gif

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2295/2295902d3g0ynpq3k.gif

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/386/386326q34mcyorpo.gif


https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2145/2145431xbwtj6638n.gif

It WILL happen 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2052/2052495yrioymmqcd.png

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/203/203818jgvzm2c52b.jpg

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1115/1115325i4jr4jp5au.jpg

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2169/2169728e8q55egtt5.gif

:af::af::bfp::dust::sex::spermy::wedding::holly:


https://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/b.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/t.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/e.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/r.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/s.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/l.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/w.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/y.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/s.gif

*Each and everyone of you are kind,helpful and sweet.I am proud to be part of such a nice thread and pray were all friends for years to come,Sweet dreams everyone *

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/513/513089dttmkwara0.jpg​


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Good morning can't wait to see everyones new tests....mine were all negative this morning I had this HORRIBLE nightmare last night that I was like 14ish weeks along and miscarried....and what was even more strange....there was a "baby" inside the "big baby" that was smaller?!?!?! I woke up bawling my eyes out! Well I'm glad that my tests are kind of negative in a way I can get the rest of my testing finished and be on my way to a :bfp: after he decides what we are gonna do :) I should know really really soon! My next appt. will be Monday if :witch: shows Friday night or Saturday! If not it'll be Tuesday :) wish time would just chug on by! Anyways I am praying that those tests this morning are much darker for you ladies!!! I can't wait to see and I have a GOOD feeling for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I forgot to mention I'm having AF cramping.....come on AF :) where are you!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Andi-hope AF does stay away and you do get your BFP, I didnt get mine until 2 days before my AF was due. It all depends on implantation and I didnt have any symptoms and wow it was a shocker to get the BFP the month after my Chemical. Hope you are feeling better
Ashley-AHHHHHHHHHHH I can definetly see it also!!!!! Hey have you recieved the Hpt's yet??
Steph-how are you feeling? How does it feel to be in your 9th week of pregnancy???:)
Amanda-how is everything going for you? Hoping the bleeding stopped:( It will happen I am sure it will.
Tanya-Text me if you are not to busy and want to chat anytime, so sorry your work has been crazy! I know how that goes!
Brooke-Are you going to test today? I am so anxious to see everyones pee sticks today:) I love the graphics!
As for me I am off work today :) Yipee:) But I have to work until close tomorrow UNFORTUNATLEY! I hate closing but if I sell a good amount then I will for sure ask to leave early, its rare that they actually make me stay until close:) It is one of the great benefits of being one of the stores top sellers. I registered my little guy in t-ball today:) He did try outs yesterday too and for his first time ever using a glove he did awesome! He caught 2 out of the 3 balls! and he hits awesome too! I have no doubt he will do awesome this season:) Also, I got approved for the car:) Well actually I changed to an SUV. Its a Dodge Nitro. Just working on getting the intrest rate that I want so I should have it today if they give it to me and there is no reason they shouldnt since my credit is pretty good:) Im excited. And woohooo come on Friday morning! I cant wait for my ultrasound! There is sooooo much going on in my life this week wow!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I just know its coming.....but I'm okay with it just wanna get on with the show :) I hope all of you have a WONDERFUL day!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--That is a crazy dream girl! I didn't have weird dreams till I got preggo, and neither did the other preggo's here--and its normal to have AF cramping--I still think you will get a pleasant surprise this coming weekend!!

Ashe--anything new hun? I think it is wonderful!!!!!!! How are you feeling?

Amanda--How are you doing sweetie? Is it AF or just wacky bleeding? I'm hoping it stopped it is just wacky bleeding since your LP is longer this time around! 

Jenn--cool news about the new vehicle! Sucky about work and hope they let you off early!

Tanya--I hope work is going a bit better--I know the "crazy" days! We have them too--every month when there is a full moon or the weather changes--UGH!

Brooke--I can feel you :bfp: is coming soon too hun!!!:thumbup:

Well going to check my email right quick...I'm feeling a-ok today! surprise, surprise...I did have some diarrhea (TMI) this am twice--I hope its not a bug and just the chili dogs we ate last night!

Luv Ya!


----------



## Affyash

Good morning princesses!!! 

Brooke thank you for the beautiful pictures! You're so sweet and thoughtful! Anymore tests for you?? I'm dying in anticipation...I pray it says plain 'ol YES this morning!

Andi boo!!! Are you sure they're really negatory? Post 'em let's see!

Steph hope you feel awesome this morning! Besides the tummy bummer that is! Hopefully it was just the food and not something worse.

Tanya I hope work gets better for you and they finalize the darn move already! We miss you!!!

Jenn that's great news about your son's tball (right?!) My father is always talking about getting Q in baseball like asap so I'll totally be there someday! Great news about the car, too! What color is it? (Sorry that's like the most female thing ever!) Hope you enjoy your day off today and work goes easy tomorrow!

Amanda!!! Where are you!!?? Please oh please let the bleeding have stopped and it was just a fluke! Can't wait for an update from you!

Sooooo, I took another test this morning. It was also a U-check test but a different kind. Last night's were the cassette kind and this mornings was a dip kind. Again, I see something super faint, but noticebly pink, especially in person. Here are some more pics. I'm soooooo hoping this is really it and not just the crappy dollar store tests! I went out and bought some Answer early tests this morning and I'm going to wait until at least 10 to test with them. That will make it 4+ hours that I held my pee. I so hope something shows up! I have no idea why my pics always look funny when I post them...I try to make them look the same I swear!

Either way, whatever happens, you guys are so dear to me and I am so grateful for all your support! I seriously did get teary last night reading everyone's posts and I am so appreciative that you were as excited as I was! THANK YOU AND I LOVE YOU!!!!
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 8









downloadtweeked.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 8









download-1.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 5









download-1tweeked.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Affyash

Oh and Jenn I just checked with dh and I don't think we've gotten the package yet. How did you send it? USPS or Fedex? Thank you again for sending those. If I do end up preggo, we can christen them the prego sticks and we'll just keep sending them around to all the TTC ladies and they'll just end up prego! LOL!


----------



## calebsmom06

LOl right haha cause I bought them and ended up pregnant and sent them to you and looks like you just may be pregnant, hmmmm send them to the next girl and maybe she will to! I sent them Usps, hubby sent them so I will check and see if he got a tracking number or not. The SUV is black. And yes I think t-ball or soccer is great for little ones, my older son does soccer and piano and the little one does karate year round and then football and t-ball seasonal:) it is alot of fun and it is a great experience for them. I def. see something faint on your test, I cant wait to see your next est I will be checking in frequently to see:)


----------



## waiting2012

I'm such a glutton for punishment--but I've been craving another spicey burrito since yesterday! Going to run and get one so I can go inside and gander at Ashe's tests and eat and post properly!!! I have a lot to reply to...:winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

Jenn--great news on the SUV!! And T-BALL!! WAY TO GO!!! *Doing my little cheer*
I forgot to mention it last night and earlier--but yeah for your little man!! Natural born talent it sounds like! Adrian has played softball since she was 4 and I know what you mean about having the kids do stuff...Sahara has done ballet since she was 5 *she's now on "pointe" and she was cheering but that got in the way of the extra stuff like pilates that she does for ballet; and Wesley tried playing basketball and football--but that's just not his thing--he prefers drawing and other art. 

Ashe--if you Answer or FRE test don't show anything yet--don't fret--those cheapie tests I think can be a bit more sensitive since they changed the Answer and FRE brands--I see your lines perfectly clear! And they are a bit darker than last nights!!! WTG!!!!

Brooke--how are you sweetie? Testing soon??? I can't wait!!!
Andi--keep the faith girl!! 
Amanda--how you feeling hun? I hope all is ok with you!!
Tanya--Prayers sweetie!!! We will be missing you!!

As for me--9 weeks! OMG...I made it to 9 weeks!! I can't F'ing believe it!!! I have officially missed 2 periods if you go by me starting on November 30th as the first day with the spotting and light flow...I can't F'ing believe it! Although--when I try to think about things--a :dohh: moment!--I realize that when I had gone to the ER on the 1st of January and they did my blood work that said "Yes--pregnant"--she said I was probably a week behind what I thought--OH who gives a CRAP!! I still missed 2 AF's!!!!!! Surpising though I was having some light AF type cramps when I was in the car on my way to the store...:dohh: shame on the uterus for reminding me that today should have been a "start" day for AF...LOL...I feel much better now though...other than my mouth is on FIRE! :rofl::rofl::rofl:...Feeding my ulcer--SPICE BURRITO!!! MMMMMMM...I also got some Caramel bugles, a kitkat bar, a king size 3 musketeers, and a reeces...I couldn't decide what I wanted--so going to stash them with my chips...LOL...
So how is everyone?????


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:...and since we are oogling hpts...I guess pink dye doesn't like me...:wacko: I have stashed my blue for the baby book--but damn--I want a pretty pink one too....I think I'm getting close...LOL...Tell me what you think and tweak away--I would like a good pink pretty test--but I may have to settle for the blue one...UGH...Here is last night's and this mornings..This morning's test is the bottom one of the two and I only hit "autoadjust"--I didn't play with the saturation or anything else--one little button was all--and only one time...I think there is finally starting to be enough hcg to trigger the pink tests...But it is the damndest thing that the blue on already showed a :bfp: for me...LOL.....But I am an oddity aren't I????:rofl::rofl::rofl:

UNTWEAKED: **NOTE** I, like Ashe--have the worst time getting what I was seeing to show--there was the palest of lines on the one from this morning at the 3 minute mark--



TWEAKED: **NOTE** I see on the tweaked one using the "AutoAdjust" the THICK line showing up on this morning's test...I'm so used to seeing maybe lines even before I got the blood test done--I can't freaking believe there is JUST NOW something coming through the pee on these pink tests! 



**********************************************************
Remember my caramel bugles???? Well shit on a lit firecracker--I got a bag that has caramel and cheese in them--called Sweet and Salty...UGH...Now I have to pick the caramel out from the cheese--although the cheese ones aren't half bad--I have to read stuff a little closer!!!:rofl:


----------



## Affyash

Yupper steph I def see them now!!!! Can you take the pic from any further away? It might help with the clarity!!! OK, drum roll please....
 



Attached Files:







download-1.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 8









download-1tweeked.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 7









download.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 9









downloadtweeked.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Affyash

FREAKING OUT!!!! My mom says she can't see them but she always does this to me. She's probably just worried that it's not legit but geez, give a girl a little support! DH is analyzing photos now...I'm at work!!!


----------



## waiting2012

HOLY SCHNIZZLE STICKS!!! They can't see that line???????? YOU ARE SO PREGGO!!! I WISH I COULD GET A LINE LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*


----------



## waiting2012

Now you need to get Q a little t-shirt that says "I'm the Big Brother"!!! CONGRATULATIONS SWEETIE!!! RELAX! YOUR PREGGO!!! I told ya so!!! Now for Brooke, Andi and Amanda to join us with the :bfp:s....I know theirs are coming!! I can feel it!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

I'm dying to know your due date....And I don't want to go back through all of Jan's posts..LOL...when was the last AF and how many cycle days sweetie...I'll look it up for ya!!! :winkwink:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Omg omg congratulations!


----------



## Affyash

Thank you guys so much! Steph you crack me up! I was like, mom, seriously? Come on. I just looked at the test again and it's so dark and pink! My DH is in disbelief I think. So, my last period was 1/6, so I think I'd be due 10/13. Or maybe 10/11/12? hahahaha! I'm just really sorry for the ladies who either haven't gotten their BFP yet or have had AF come. I truly truly truly feel for you and I wish I could share my egg! Andi, Brooke, Amanda...please come join me! I want to enjoy this with you!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...That was what I was dying to know!!! LOL!!!!! ... Sorry had to show a parent where his little girl was--she's in my class and poor thing doesn't feel to good right now...Anywhoo...Adrian's b-day is 10-11-2000!!! Great birthday! This year we had a Halloween party for her birthday! I love that her birthday is in the fall!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

OK...a 100 years from now when people go googling...Tell us your sx Ashe....I know you've told us a 100 times--but I know there are some that just come for the reading...LOL...So share..... :winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

Depending how many cycle days you are--Ashe--you'd be due on October 12th...That's for a 28 day cycle starting on January 6th--makes you 3 wks 5 days..... I'm just giddy with excitement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What's a hoot is that there are 6 wks between Tanya and Jenn and I--and now there are 6 weeks between you and I....Ain't that a hoot!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I am out girls.....I'm cramping so bad in my ovaries....I duno whats going on can't wait to go Monday to my appt. AF is coming on Saturday or sooner even my legs have that achy feeling shes coming soon.....I'm ready COME ON GET ME lol....so I can move it on up the road some for some HELP!!!!!! I can't believe I'm on cycle 25 and gonna be cycle 26 ....time FLIES.....eeeeeeekkkk.....


I have been out to Olive Garden for lunch with DH an about 7 of his co workers :) they were all really nice and I could use some more friends right about now! I don't have any here so we are going to a super bowl party on Sunday this is gonna be awesome OHHHHH AND good news JASON IS OFF MONDAY :) so he can go with me to the DOCTOR OMG yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's testing for Tech. Sgt. on Tuesday so they always give them the day before off to study....so part of his studying is gonna be w/ me having an ultrasound LMAO.....This morning I think my ovarian cyst popped....I think thats one reason I'm so feeling awful and cramping soooo terribly! I just wanna get pregnant an I know it'll eventually happen....just seems sometimes I wanna give up and just do the foster parenting 30 hour class so I can just adopt one.......but I am not gonna give up just yet.

So after hours of fixing the yard yesterday for the dogs.....the damned dog has dug out again....I GIVE UP! Sooo they are in kennel til hubby can come home an fix the hole they just dug since its raining.....I am soooo sick of this every single day! 

Ehhhhh gonna just lay here an relax....

I am so glad AT LEAST ONE OF US GOT BFP I prayed so hard last night :) and I'm sooo happy!

Ohhh and they coudlnt' get him in for his SA until freaking the 15th of February....THE day after freaking Valentines day...so no booty for me that day GRRRR FOOKIN A are you serious????? And thats when I should OVULATE GRRRRR OMG I am screaming over here!


----------



## Affyash

Awww Andi! You're making me laugh and teary at the same time!!! I'm sorry life sucks so bad sometimes, it's like can't I just catch a break! I promise your time will come and I'm so thankful you have the doctor looking out for you. I pray you get the answers you deserve and you can get on to making your next bundle! I so hope your cyst didn't pop...or maybe I hope it did so we can be done with that! Are you bleeding at all? I'm glad you're meeting new people and going out and stuff. Hopefully DH gets his promo too! Cannot wait to find out what's going on on Monday. Def keep us posted! Consider yourself hugged VERY hard right now!!! :)


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> Yupper steph I def see them now!!!! Can you take the pic from any further away? It might help with the clarity!!! OK, drum roll please....

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::hugs::hugs::baby::baby::flower::happydance:

Yay!!!!!! I am VERY VERY VERY happy for you!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Oh...Hunny--don't, I repeat *DON'T COUNT YOURSELF OUT YET!* I felt like it wasn't going to happen either...Shit..10 years of ttc-5 m/c's-3 alone in 2011--I was ready to hang up my fallopian tubes with barbed wire so I wouldn't have to go through one more round of :bfn:s or m'cing....I was a mess--and Jenn and Tanya and Amanda and Ashe--they all gave me the courage to give it one more go....I think being a foster mom is a great idea! Who says you can't ttc and be an adopted mom??? I've seen more than one instance where a woman gets pregnant right after adopting--one of those Go Figure things I guess...

On a humorous note...Your husband's tallywacker is going to get the working over on the same day my wahooo is going to be getting peeked at...:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: What a great day, huh???? 

So IF, I repeat and this is only an IF--you do start on saturday or before--O' day is around the 14th..And no sex before the SA...Hmmm....I would def. do the V-Day Bed Boogie on the 13th and then after the SA on the 15th...Your egg will still have a chance to catch the spermies--but I'm planning on you already being preggo!:winkwink:

Olive Garden...MMMM..I haven't ate there in ages......Wonderful that the dh is going to be home for you appt too!!! I hope they see something good in there!!!:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

Have fun at your SuperBowl Party!!! Sounds fun!


----------



## brooke1993

AndreaFlorida said:


> I am out girls.....I'm cramping so bad in my ovaries....I duno whats going on can't wait to go Monday to my appt. AF is coming on Saturday or sooner even my legs have that achy feeling shes coming soon.....I'm ready COME ON GET ME lol....so I can move it on up the road some for some HELP!!!!!! I can't believe I'm on cycle 25 and gonna be cycle 26 ....time FLIES.....eeeeeeekkkk.....
> 
> 
> I have been out to Olive Garden for lunch with DH an about 7 of his co workers :) they were all really nice and I could use some more friends right about now! I don't have any here so we are going to a super bowl party on Sunday this is gonna be awesome OHHHHH AND good news JASON IS OFF MONDAY :) so he can go with me to the DOCTOR OMG yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's testing for Tech. Sgt. on Tuesday so they always give them the day before off to study....so part of his studying is gonna be w/ me having an ultrasound LMAO.....This morning I think my ovarian cyst popped....I think thats one reason I'm so feeling awful and cramping soooo terribly! I just wanna get pregnant an I know it'll eventually happen....just seems sometimes I wanna give up and just do the foster parenting 30 hour class so I can just adopt one.......but I am not gonna give up just yet.
> 
> So after hours of fixing the yard yesterday for the dogs.....the damned dog has dug out again....I GIVE UP! Sooo they are in kennel til hubby can come home an fix the hole they just dug since its raining.....I am soooo sick of this every single day!
> 
> Ehhhhh gonna just lay here an relax....
> 
> I am so glad AT LEAST ONE OF US GOT BFP I prayed so hard last night :) and I'm sooo happy!
> 
> Ohhh and they coudlnt' get him in for his SA until freaking the 15th of February....THE day after freaking Valentines day...so no booty for me that day GRRRR FOOKIN A are you serious????? And thats when I should OVULATE GRRRRR OMG I am screaming over here!


:hugs::hugs: Andi I am hugging you and I am sorry your so down sweetie but you had from what it sounds a nice lunch and hopefully things will look up soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke--I love your post....You and I are just alike...LOL...We are giddy with are smilies!!! How is your day going hun???


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Brooke--I love your post....You and I are just alike...LOL...We are giddy with are smilies!!! How is your day going hun???

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks hun and its going pretty good..I am crampy but otherwise pretty good.How are you feeling??WOW 9 weeks already??:hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so excited for you!All of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke--I had like 5-10 mins of af type cramps and that was it...Snuggle deep "Colt"--you got to come out eventually!!! :rofl:.....

Cramps--are a good thing hun!!!! I know that is weird to say--but I actually missed having them earlier on because it made wonder about how things were in there--but I read that some have them and some don't...

Now this is odd though...I feel a "burning" on my right side around my c/section scar...I guess its getting ready to move on up....??? (I can hear the Jefferson's theme song in my head..):rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

_Moving on up...To the East Side...to a deluxe apartment in the SKYYYYYYY...I'm movin on up!!! _ :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1trMak42bc&feature=related

Can't wait for days like this...Oh, wait--I work in daycare...:rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm sorry ladies I'm just so upset w/ my body not working lately its pouring down rain and I can't find a big umbrella...so I guess I'll leave little guy in the car an walk up to the school an get my oldest.....GRRR I'm so frustrated at the moment :( ehhh....I need a large umbrella we all fit under.....blah...then I'm hurting and mad at myself and mad about the day DH has to give his "sample" no bd for 3-4 days before so NO way I'll be pregnant!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...Its time for me to go back to work...I'll be back tonite--Oh, shit--choir tonite--so it'll be after 7 or 8....UGH...But I'll be sure to check in!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ2IWpUSUdU&feature=related


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--so sorry hun! I thought for sure it wouldn't be for that long...UGH...what crap! I'm praying for you :bfp: hun!!! Then you won't have to worry about that ole' SA!!!

Heading back to work! Love ya!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks sweetheart :\....I dont try to be negative....but sometimes I just feel hopeless....Well I better go get my Tyler....and just found out DH won't be home til 7 pm I think I'm going to my moms house b/c I need her right now.....I'll talk to you ladies later tonight or tomorrow sometime :).....I did call DH an ask if he could reschedule the SA for the following week :) so thats a good thing!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Andi I hope they are able to reschedule for the next week so you can do your thing while your ovulating!

Ashley- WOOOOOOO I can totally see that 2nd line without even enlarging the picture! Tomorrow will be even darker! Time to put your ticker up!:)

Tanya-hope everything is going well for you at work.

Broke! I need a pic like NOW! Your test said preg. last night you have to test today!

Steph-im soo happy your at your 9 week mark:) Sounds like everything is safe and sound with you, looking forward to hearing all about the appointment on the 15th, just 2 more weeks:)

Amanda-hope your doing ok:)
OK, I have to go already its time for me to go pick up my little man so talk to you all later:) Muuuaaahhhhzzz


----------



## TandA08

I just spent my entire lunch reading up on all the pages I had to catch up on. I don't have any time left, I HAVE to get back to work. Work is miserable and put me in tears again this morning. I am soooo beyond ready for things to calm down. Steph I'm sooo excited that you made it to 9wks! Feels like just yesterday I was only 9wks!
Thanks for the love ladies.... sure missing you all.


----------



## Affyash

Andi!!! I just want to hug you! I hope your mom gives you the support you need right now, I know sometimes it's hit and miss with them...you should've heard my mom this morning! Love you girl!

Jenn thank you dear! I will I promise, I'm just trying to be optimistic. Last time I jumped the gun so badly and I just want to make sure this time. I'm so nervous! 

Steph I think you asked for my symptoms and so far all I've really had are sore boobs since O that have kind of faded the last couple days, although since yesterday my nipples got really dry and i had to put on lotion (like peeling off dry!) and then the cramps. I still have cramps...more so right now then the last couple days. Oh and cm! water cm that makes me think i've wet my pants or started af! not really all that much but different than normal! Uh...I think that's it!

I'm praying so hard this little bean sticks, mommy wants him/her so bad. I'll keep you guys all posted! I have to go pick up Q from the in-laws tonight so I probably won't be on til late. But I'm still at work, so I'll post from here! :)


----------



## brooke1993

ladies I need some eyes..This test is AFTER I played with it and DH claims he see's something I think its VERY evaps was there within 3 min BUT this test looks messed up....:dohh:
Sorry this is short I have to go back and read some to reply to you all xoxoxo
 



Attached Files:







DSC07083.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Affyash

BROOOOKKKKKKEEEE! I can def see it!!!!! OK now you must post the original, I want to tweek it too! HOLY SHIT!


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> BROOOOKKKKKKEEEE! I can def see it!!!!! OK now you must post the original, I want to tweek it too! HOLY SHIT!

Once I tweaked the original goes away I tweaked with the color from my paint so now the original is gone but I am telling ya he is making me feel crazy so now I have sent him for the 3 pack of Answer thats on sale this week @ Kmart for 9.99 :haha: Lets HOPE and pray I get a Answer with the answer :haha:
I feel crazy :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Affyash

Dude I totally understand how you feel! Those tests last night and this morning, I swore I could see something and they did come up in the time limit, but they were so faint, I was really leaning towards evap. When I took the answer this morning...well I got my answer! Just like you said! It was faint at first then got darker by 3 min. An hour later it was DARK and PINK! So hang in there girl, this could totally be your time too! CANNOT wait to hear back from you, I'm on pins and needles!!!!


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> Andi!!! I just want to hug you! I hope your mom gives you the support you need right now, I know sometimes it's hit and miss with them...you should've heard my mom this morning! Love you girl!
> 
> Jenn thank you dear! I will I promise, I'm just trying to be optimistic. Last time I jumped the gun so badly and I just want to make sure this time. I'm so nervous!
> 
> Steph I think you asked for my symptoms and so far all I've really had are sore boobs since O that have kind of faded the last couple days, although since yesterday my nipples got really dry and i had to put on lotion (like peeling off dry!) and then the cramps. I still have cramps...more so right now then the last couple days. Oh and cm! water cm that makes me think i've wet my pants or started af! not really all that much but different than normal! Uh...I think that's it!
> 
> I'm praying so hard this little bean sticks, mommy wants him/her so bad. I'll keep you guys all posted! I have to go pick up Q from the in-laws tonight so I probably won't be on til late. But I'm still at work, so I'll post from here! :)

My cm is also like water right now I checked my cervix yesterday was mid/high soft and creamy and today its alittle higher and watery :shrug:


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> Dude I totally understand how you feel! Those tests last night and this morning, I swore I could see something and they did come up in the time limit, but they were so faint, I was really leaning towards evap. When I took the answer this morning...well I got my answer! Just like you said! It was faint at first then got darker by 3 min. An hour later it was DARK and PINK! So hang in there girl, this could totally be your time too! CANNOT wait to hear back from you, I'm on pins and needles!!!!

I will do a 2 hour hold pee and be back to report :hugs: I am nervous and like I am ready to cry oh the emotions.PLEASE dear GOD PLEASE let this be a BFP.


----------



## Affyash

OK now I really think you are prego! I mean with the yes yesterday, the "evap" vv light BFP just now and the symptoms, you sound just like me!!!!! Oh I am so excited I could cry! You better post ASAP! I might have a freakin' heart attack!


----------



## Affyash

I know honey, I know! Hang in there. And worse case scenario, if it doesn't show, IT WILL BE OK! We will all be here to support you and we'll get through it together! My fingers are like triple crossed and my toes too! I so hope I'm on when you post!


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> OK now I really think you are prego! I mean with the yes yesterday, the "evap" vv light BFP just now and the symptoms, you sound just like me!!!!! Oh I am so excited I could cry! You better post ASAP! I might have a freakin' heart attack!

:hugs: I promise as soon as I pee in 2 hours I will come back on and report if its a BFN I wont be posting but if its a bfp or if I see anything I will show you all..I am on pins and needles too.He should be almost to Kmart and I have to pee BUT I will hold it


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> I know honey, I know! Hang in there. And worse case scenario, if it doesn't show, IT WILL BE OK! We will all be here to support you and we'll get through it together! My fingers are like triple crossed and my toes too! I so hope I'm on when you post!

Thanks I really appreciate it,I really dont know where I would be without all of you awesome women :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Reason I didnt go with frer is because the last batch I had seemed like the ALL had white lines..I am beginning NOT to like them so I am going with Answer


----------



## Affyash

I know, right? I felt like it was a sign that my store didn't have any FRERs! I'm praying like crazy for you, Andi and Amanda right now!!! We can do this girls!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Brooke! I soooo see the line soooo clearly! Why is it that you have taken 2 tests and they have both come out positive and yet you think there is something wrong with the tests! What are the chances that you would get 2 different tests and both of them be messed up! DUDE your preggo! I cant wait to see the next test in an hour or so! I bet it shows positive too and NOOOOOOO it is not messed up either!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Brooke OMG YOU ARE SOOOO PREGNANT WHOLLY COW!!! OMG I am soooo freaking happy for you ladies.....I come home and see another :bfp: I am sooooo just as happy if I'd peed on those myself!! I swear to God you ladies are awesome....all of you and I'm so glad I have you guys to lean on for support.....my mom has a new med that makes her gain weight LMAO an the main ingrediant is "man made" THC....if you don't know what that is ITS WEED but its in tablet form LMAOOOOOOOO omg....I couldn't help but laugh when I read her papers...it made my day she took one tonight an haha...OMG its AWESOME :) i wish I could take one lol without getting into trouble LMFAOOOOOOOO


----------



## brooke1993

I tested with a good hold on the answer and was BFN,,I took a pic but ladies I am drained 2 post 2night :(
I am going to take a hot shower and relax now that the baby is in bed,I am sorry if I seem like a downer,I dont want to be.
I will take another test first thing in the am..I started bleeding with my mc on 1/3 and my cycles are always usually 27-28 days max so its been 29 days since the m/c and 12 or 13 days since my first positive opk...I didnt drink anything with this test I just held it and there was NO sign of a line.I even ripped it apart after I took a pic and nothing.
I will pray for all of you and please I ask you say a extra prayer for me that I either get a straight answer or AF comes...I am officially bummed :(


----------



## waiting2012

2 BFPs!!! OMG!!! This is so like what happened with Tanya and Jenn!!! That is soo positive!!!!! Brooke!!!!! OMG!!!! How exciting!!!!! Now for Andi to get hers this weekend! FX'ed for it!!!!!

Wow 2 exciting nights in a row--and I'm soo tired--I stayed home from choir! LOL...

Ashe--thank you sweetie--I just figured with everyone that just visits--they might find it interesting!


----------



## waiting2012

brooke1993 said:


> I tested with a good hold on the answer and was BFN,,I took a test but ladies I am drained :(
> I am going to take a hot shower and relax now that the baby is in bed,I am sorry if I seem like a downer,I dont want to be.
> I will take another test first thing in the am..I started bleeding with my mc on 1/3 and my cycles are always usually 27-28 days max so its been 29 days since the m/c and 12 or 13 days since my first positive opk...I didnt drink anything with this test I just held it and there was NO sign of a line.I even ripped it apart after I took a pic and nothing.
> I will pray for all of you and please I ask you say a extra prayer for me that I either get a straight answer or AF comes...I am officially bummed :(

Brooke--good hold or not--you are NOT out yet!!! Your night of passion a couple of weeks ago maybe when you conceived:winkwink: and I'm betting the dip test is WAY more sensitive then the FRE since they changed them here lately...Take it in the morning and I bet you'll be surprised! I'm praying hard for it hun!!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Brooke-maybe thats the messed up test! Hoping you take one again in the morning with FMU and get your big fat bfp. I feel confident for you! Dont give up hope cause you have 2 tests that say yes you are


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> brooke1993 said:
> 
> 
> I tested with a good hold on the answer and was BFN,,I took a test but ladies I am drained :(
> I am going to take a hot shower and relax now that the baby is in bed,I am sorry if I seem like a downer,I dont want to be.
> I will take another test first thing in the am..I started bleeding with my mc on 1/3 and my cycles are always usually 27-28 days max so its been 29 days since the m/c and 12 or 13 days since my first positive opk...I didnt drink anything with this test I just held it and there was NO sign of a line.I even ripped it apart after I took a pic and nothing.
> I will pray for all of you and please I ask you say a extra prayer for me that I either get a straight answer or AF comes...I am officially bummed :(
> 
> Brooke--good hold or not--you are NOT out yet!!! Your night of passion a couple of weeks ago maybe when you conceived:winkwink: and I'm betting the dip test is WAY more sensitive then the FRE since they changed them here lately...Take it in the morning and I bet you'll be surprised! I'm praying hard for it hun!!!!Click to expand...

I envy you for being so optimistic and your right I am not out yet :hugs: I will try to come back on tonight if not I will talk to you all tomarrow I am sorry I am leaving in a rush but I cant think straight and I just need to play some soothing music and take a shower,,If I am pregnant by chance I dont want to get stressed.I love you all xoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

My prayers...

Dear Lord, 
Please keep Andi and Brooke within reach--wrap your arms around them and hold them tight--they long for your blessings so much and are so deserving too!
Please watch over Ashe as her new pregnancy is getting started--help her baby grow healthy and strong.
Please continue to watch over Jenn and Tanya as they progress through the second half of their pregnancies.
Please send your blessings to Amanda as well--her heart is breaking and she needs to feel your warmth and love.
In Jesus Name, Amen


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> My prayers...
> 
> Dear Lord,
> Please keep Andi and Brooke within reach--wrap your arms around them and hold them tight--they long for your blessings so much and are so deserving too!
> Please watch over Ashe as her new pregnancy is getting started--help her baby grow healthy and strong.
> Please continue to watch over Jenn and Tanya as they progress through the second half of their pregnancies.
> Please send your blessings to Amanda as well--her heart is breaking and she needs to feel your warmth and love.
> In Jesus Name, Amen

:hugs: Thank you so much!I am crying but its a good cry,I feel much love here from you and the other ladies xoxox :hugs::hugs:
Thank you Jenn I am praying I get a straight answer tomarrow :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke--&--Andi:
No matter what happens--you are always in our thoughts and prayers...We wish nothing but love--its ok to be down--that's normal--welcome to Womanhood...It comes with the hormones, stress, the men in our lives, the kids we already have, work, chores around the house...:rofl:..Shall I go on????? :rofl:

Thinking of you ladies!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Made me cry tooooo! Loved the prayer thanks! I just got out of a nice warm bath since I know I'm not pregger I got it a lot warm :) lol.....I'm just ready for this cycle to end already! I am begging the doctor to have a plan sooner...if possible.....I just want answers thats all :( and I want a baby now more than ever but I'm nearly to the I give up point really.....its such a dissapointment each time you see that :bfn: and you just sit here and really wanna give up but you have that one little tickle left in you to try again.....and it tells you TRY TRY AGAIN! Anyways I think its almost bedtime I feel like poo and my cervix is opening up soooo guess who is on her way this weekend! Grrrrrr stupid :witch: lol.....talk to you all tomorrow and I agree Brooke I still think its too early for the FRER to work! I saw another girl in another thread a few weeks ago have DARK lines on IC's and NOTHING on FRER for 3 days after those dark ones on the IC's so hang in there keep peeing on IC's :)


----------



## waiting2012

Totally agree with Andi-Brooke...I think I saw that post too...It was the damndest thing--but then again look at me...

Andi--I've heard that after having a baby the cervix may feel open even if pregnant because of the blood flow and stuff--I didn't deliver mine vaginally so I've never noticed that but I do know what you mean about it starting to open for AF--I hope that its not AF, but I understand your feelings hun.... Honest I do. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, BTW...Doesn't the biopsy procedure cause the cervix to open a bit too??? I was just wondering if was a side effect of the procedure....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

It didn't open til tonight....I've been checking only checked tonight b/c of major headache an felt AF was on her way sooner....but its not opened quite like AF but its coming I feel it :( .......just to get on with the show and beg dr to do something :( because I can't wait anymore!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, honey...I hope I don't bring you down more, but I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you sweetie....I hate that you are going through this! And I hope the Doctor has a solution soon for you!!! :cry:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm not really down I'm just ready to move on....I should O around Valentine's Day and Jason said he'd call and reschedule it :) thankfully! What a great husband :).....we got such great comments on how cute our little guy was today and how well he behaved...if only he really behaved that well all the time? LOL....I'm okay! Just know :witch: is coming and wish it was Saturday already...ha NO I wish it was MONDAY! I get an ultrasound and this one is EXTERIOR I'm tired of those stupid internals LOL I've had 3 of those so far!!! GRRR! I gotta hold me pee for this one woop woop! SOOOO excited! Anyways......I reckon''''' I better get my butt in bed I'm exhausted an have a LOT of house work to catch up on tomorrow since I've been out and about all week and I have my sons doctor appt. tomorrow. Anyways :) I will talk to you all later! MUAHHHHZ :) I'll be saying lots of prayers tonight for some STICKY BABIES!!! STICK STICK STICK :) so I can see some ultrasounds in a few more weeks EEEEEK :) sooo excited for you ladies an I can soooo get to be a baby bump AUNTIE :) woop woop!!


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPvgg_6hGOU&feature=related

I feel the same about ya'll...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## waiting2012

Yes, Andi--Rest, Rest, Rest! How wonderful of the dh!!!! Going to get your V-Day Bump and Grind after all!!! :winkwink:...And yes also--the best BNB Aunt around! :winkwink:--well, you, Brooke, Amanda, Ashe, Jenn, Tanya....I don't have any sisters--so you guys are the closest thing to it--shit I've talked to you all more than my own mother...:rofl:...

Love ya hun!


----------



## TandA08

Just popping in real quick, dinner is in the oven and I gotta go tend to it. I'm so exhausted, my feet hurt. Between tears of physical pain and tears of stress, I don't have much of anything left in me today.

I am so glad I caught up on the reading though, Brooke! I totally see a line on your test! Can't wait to see tomorrow's FMU test!

Hope to catch up more tomorrow!

Love you all!


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya--Hope it gets better for you sweetie! The weekend will be here soon and I hope you don't have to work on the weekend--relax and rest!!!

Luv Ya!


----------



## Affyash

Oh where do I start!!?? Brooke honey I'm so sorry it was a BFN I really thought this was it for you! I'm not giving up on you or on Andi and I really want you to know that I'm here for you! I hope you're relaxing well, listening to nice music and having a pleasant shower. I pray pray pray (and just know I'm not really religious) and I am still praying for you!

Andi I truly hope that you get the answers you want. Either a surprise BFP or AF (I really hate hoping for AF!) I wish I could hug you (again, I must be touchy feely today!) I am praying for you too!

Amanda where are you hun? I'm worried about you, I know you must be bummed but I want to hear from you! I'm praying for you too!

Steph I just love you to pieces, thank you for your kind words, your support of all of us, your videos and everything. Congrats on 9 weeks!

Tanya I so hope things get better for you at work! The stress is just so unfair! Love you hun!

Jenn, oh gosh now I'm forgetting your last post...I can't wait til Fri!!! Thinking of you too!!

I'm feeling a little bummed that DH and my mom are so cautious when I'm sooooo excited. I mean I appreciate them being realistic but would it kill them to be happy!? I just want to go to sleep!!! Gotta get the boy bathed and in bed and then I'm out like a light! I'm feeling a wee bit crampy but more bloated and twingy. I also feel a little nauseated, but I think it's just from all the excitement and heartache and hunger and well my own mind playing tricks on me! I'll try to get on in a bit if I don't pass out!

LOVE YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Affyash said:


> Oh where do I start!!?? Brooke honey I'm so sorry it was a BFN I really thought this was it for you! I'm not giving up on you or on Andi and I really want you to know that I'm here for you! I hope you're relaxing well, listening to nice music and having a pleasant shower. I pray pray pray (and just know I'm not really religious) and I am still praying for you!
> 
> Andi I truly hope that you get the answers you want. Either a surprise BFP or AF (I really hate hoping for AF!) I wish I could hug you (again, I must be touchy feely today!) I am praying for you too!
> 
> Amanda where are you hun? I'm worried about you, I know you must be bummed but I want to hear from you! I'm praying for you too!
> 
> Steph I just love you to pieces, thank you for your kind words, your support of all of us, your videos and everything. Congrats on 9 weeks!
> 
> Tanya I so hope things get better for you at work! The stress is just so unfair! Love you hun!
> 
> Jenn, oh gosh now I'm forgetting your last post...I can't wait til Fri!!! Thinking of you too!!
> 
> I'm feeling a little bummed that DH and my mom are so cautious when I'm sooooo excited. I mean I appreciate them being realistic but would it kill them to be happy!? I just want to go to sleep!!! Gotta get the boy bathed and in bed and then I'm out like a light! I'm feeling a wee bit crampy but more bloated and twingy. I also feel a little nauseated, but I think it's just from all the excitement and heartache and hunger and well my own mind playing tricks on me! I'll try to get on in a bit if I don't pass out!
> 
> LOVE YOU SO MUCH!!!



Ashe--We are excited for you even if the dh and mom aren't hun...It took awhile for Jason to come around--and I didn't have a blaring :bfp: like you do..I will be honest--we haven't told my parents--only Jason's dad knows cause Adrian spilled it while at the stock show..I'm tentative about posting it on FB for the rest of my friends and family... Get some sleep sweetie..You need it! And don't stress--its your family's way of not getting their hopes up but you need to tell them that it stresses you more that they can't be a little happy about it right now...I told my dh that and I think that gave him something to think about when it came to how I was feeling...

Luv Ya Hun!!!


----------



## waiting2012

PS..Ashe--Ummmm..hun its time for a new ticker....... :winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

Hopefully the link works....If it doesn't...Goto babyastrology...click on tickers...Awesome--to bad I can't add it to my signature...LOL...


<embed src="https://babystrology.com/tickers/baby-ticker-glass.swf?parent=stephanie&year=2012&month=9&day=5&babycount=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="120" height="180"></embed>


----------



## waiting2012

I have been playing on a site called picnik...Did this with my pic...LOL...

Got to get to bed...



Luv, Hugs, and Baby Dust Ladies...Along with Sticky Vibes!!!

Night all, see you in the am...:kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

If anyone wants anything to be tweaked--I know where to go now...LOL...Love ya'll--ok going to bed now...


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just in bed waiting to fall asleep and just wanted to say I'm so sorry I haven't been on ptoperly the last week! :( I'm feeling so upset at the moment, this is definitely af :(
I will try my hardest to.reply properly tomorrow night so that I'm all caught.up to chat tp you ladies over the weekend!!
Ash, Brooke and andi, how are you all going with testing!? Is that a bfp I see.on your test Ashley!? ;) Hope you are all going well?

Also wanted to add that you girls are absolutely uh-mazing!!!! :)
xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Amanda sweetie I am so sorry I know the feeling all too well :( its heartbreaking.....hang in there me and you are next :) I just know it sweetie!


----------



## waiting2012

You took the words right of my mouth Andi! You, Amanda and Brooke--are def next!!!!!

BIG FUZZY PERFECT :hugs: for a :bfp: soon!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Dont be down Amanda you will get your BFP and soon! As will everyone else to:) Have any of the girls re-tested yet this moring??? I am anxious to see:) 
So I weighed myself this morning and I actually lost another pound hmmmmm and I was craving pizza rolls lol so I stopped and picked some up for breakfast hahahaha. Weird morning craving. My appointment tomorrow is at 10am, I will update when I get the results and pics. I have to close at work tonight. I go in in an hour so not sue if I will be on much today


----------



## waiting2012

Heading back to work...Short break it seems...but oh, well...I will catch ya'll at lunch time! :p:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ohhh Brooke where are you today??? WE MISS YOU I have to go to an appt. but will be back later on today :) MUAHHHHZ :) I love you ladies ALL OF YOU!!! I am not good at remember everyones names HAHA but I'm trying to learn them all! Tanya, Brooke, Jenn, Ash, Amanda.....WHO am I forgetting EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK I know I'm missing like 2 people or 3? WHOOOOO .......see you all soon but I love you even if I missed saying names :) I AM SORRY :( I am TRYING to learn everyone LOL....I apologize in advance....well off to sons appt. over an hour drive ehhh :\ then the hour drive back....blah....

My morning was awful lets hope this day turns around.....my 8 year old dumped his cereal all in the floor and broke the bowl....then I swept what I thought was all of it up....little one steps on glass...it thankfully wasnt in his foot....so we sweep again. Then I'm on my 3rd outfit since the doggy jumped up on me with his muddy feet :( 60 lb dog yea hes gonna get me dirty :( stupid dog...so he goes to dig out an I have to get them in their kennel an he jumped on me AGAIN...then my floor is ruined I have beige carpet (what came w/ the house) and em its gotta be shampooed an I just did it 2 weeks ago for little mans bday party :( someone shoot me already......AF COME ON so I can stop being "bitchy" lol....I'm MOODY AS HECK!


----------



## Affyash

Good morning beautiful ladies! I hope you all are feeling OK this morning!

Amanda I'm so sorry hun! I absolutely 100% know how you're feeling, I've been there so many times too. Please know that you're time is coming, you will get your baby and it will be precious and healthy! Hugs so many times!

Andi how are you this morning hun? Feeling any better? Did the witch get you yet? Hope you're ok!

Brooke you too hun, how are you? I hope you get your blaring positive this morning, I would be so happy for you! Let us know how you are when you can!

Tanya I have a feeling you're going to have a much better day today!!! Hugs!

Jenn you're so funny with your cravings! And I could kinda kick you about the weight loss! LOL! I'm just going to be brave and tell you that yesterday I weighed myself before I got in the shower and I was...173.5! Decent but crappy at the same time! So I'm 5 lbs heavier than when I started with Q. All in all, I'd say that's pretty good! Enjoy those pizza rolls and hope your day goes fast!!

Steph my love I can TOTALLY see the lines on your tests finally! Whooohooooo!!!! Finally you're getting something visible to latch onto! I can only imagine the stress it's caused you! Hope you're feeling good today, you're so almost out of the first trimester! So exciting! OK not really, but close! And I'll change my ticker soon, I'm just so paranoid, I don't want to jinx myself!

So I took another test this morning and it's still positive! It looks the same as yesterday's though, do I need to worry about that? I mean, I know it takes awhile for the hcG to double, so I shouldn't really expect to see a super dark line for awhile right? I'm going to cave and take the digital on Sat, DH is requesting that I do because it feels more legitimate for him. I understand, I just am so paranoid it's going to say "not pregnant"! :( So I just sneezed and got a really bad sharp burning pain in my lower right abdomen, higher than I would think my uterus is, but what do I know! I was like "oooooowwwww" really loud and my coworkers were like what's the matter with you? hahaha! Sorry! I brought tea in my coffee cup this morning so they would all think it's coffee and I wouldn't be busted! Oh please let these weeks fly by, I can't stand the suspense of not knowing everything's OK! 

Love you all and am thinking about each and every one of you!!!


----------



## Affyash

LOL Andi you just can't catch a break can you!? I have def had mornings like that, I'm sorry it sucks! I hate carpet, but love it at the same time...raising a baby on wood floors has almost killed me! He's hurt himself so many times! I hope your day turns around and you get some good news or at least a nice glass of wine and a massage! :)

Oh and you got everyone except for Steph! I think there's 7 of us regulars on here, so I just make sure I've responded to 6 people when I post and then I'm good! LOL! Love and hugs to you hun!


----------



## waiting2012

Having the darndest time here online...The phone keeps ringing--I get bumped off..UGH...

Andi--hun, it sound's like one heck of a day so far! Hope the appointment goes good. And how was the cp today? Still open a bit? or did it close back? I'm still keeping my fx'ed for you sweetie!!!

Ashe--How are you? Still feeling positive! :winkwink: I think it is just wonderful!!!

Jenn and Tanya--how is work doing? Keeping you busy? It is PRE FRIDAY!!!

Amanda--I'm so sorry again hun...I was so sure that this was going to be your month too--but how about a "Made on Valentine's" baby??? That would be a great story to tell!!!

Brooke--any news???? Thinking of you!

As for me--a bout of nausea just popped over to say hello--and the bleach we use when doing the dishes--I can taste it..UGH...I can't smell it because my nose is plugged up but I can def taste it...NASTY! I'm sitting here debating on what to go get for lunch...With the nausea I'm not sure what I want....


----------



## waiting2012

Don't stress.... You change your ticker whenever your ready, hun! And the test--It may not get darker till tomorrow or the next day since you are probably about 3 wks going onto 4 this weekend? And yes, it is wonderful to see something on those damn hpts finally--especially the pink ones! :rofl:....I had to tweak it because my pics weren't showing what I was actually seeing--and at least with the tweaks--I don't feel like my eyes were playing tricks with me!

The sneeze/pull--well that is normal!--I've had some "burning" along my c/section scar and a few more twinges and light AF cramps--its about time I say as I've not felt a whole lot in the way of that for about 7 or 8 wks now except for last weekend...Seems my bloat is going down too--so I guess that means it'll be replaced with a true baby bump in the next few weeks--:happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I can't wait to see your "pregnant" digi!!! I may get one too for this weekend since I'm finally getting enough to show on the pink tests..But then again--The digi's are only good for so long--my last "pregnant" digi--didn't continue to show but for a few hours-by the time Jason had gotten home--it was a dead hpt..:rofl:...

OH, btw...The tea--try to go easy on it--it can interfer with you iron absorption--I try to not drink it too much--I've switched to sprite as even the flavored seltzer waters aren't very tastie anymore...:nope:

AS for prenatals--I got some good ones at Walmart--they don't make me sick or anything and I was able to get the DHA in a separate supplement because the ones with DHA did make me sick and they are HORSE PILLS! :rofl:....I'm sure the doctor will give me something else to try since I'm usually anemic but something is better than nothing!

Ok, its 12:30 here and I'm going to go grab something to eat and I'll be back!!!

Luv ya!


----------



## Affyash

OOoooooK, I couldn't help it, I wanted to change my ticker sooo bad! Hope it's not going to curse me! I've been feeling super light headed and just generally weird this morning. Like not nausea, just rolling or something! 

Super info about the tea, Steph, I didn't even know that! I have to brush up on all the do's and don'ts of pregnancy, I feel like it's been a decade! You have great info, and I love reading about your experiences, you always make me laugh! 

I think I have some prenatals that agree with me, but I have different ones at home and at work. Hope its' OK to take one kind during the week and a different kind on the weekends. I really like the CVS ones with separate DHA, they're pink and cute and they work for me! 

I was going to wait til Mon to call my doc, but maybe I'll move that up. Either way, I'm pretty sure she'll want to see me just before or just after my birthday in early March. I'm so nervous, how am I going to be able to wait that long!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, Ashe!! You've got this one hun!! I'm super excited for you! Maybe a little girl bean in there so Q will have a sister!!! But if he's anything like Wes--he'll be happier to have a baby brother!! :winkwink:.... 

March...Yes it is a ways off but it'll be here before you know it! And I just know everything is going to be fine for you hun! You'll be sporting a nice baby bump this summer probably and you'll realize that your worries are just distant memories...

I don't think it'll matter which vitamins you take as long as you getting what you need! Folic acid is the big one--and since DHA has been added (which wasn't in the prenates when I was preggo with Wes and I don't remember them being in vitamins when I was preg. with Adrian either) you are probably good and covered!


----------



## waiting2012

oh, yeah.... I LOVE THE TICKERS ASHE!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Just thought I would share what I was having for lunch...So far pretty much downed 2 chicken taquitos (gas station--:rofl:); I have a bag of Caramel Bugles--JUST THE CARAMEL kind too..; A bag of Caramel Crunch Chex mix; a reg. sized bag of PB M&Ms, and a Cherry Mash.... I don't know why in the hell all the sudden I want spicey food--although--it is my favorite standby for lunch--cause I was really craving a HAMBURGER!; and the Caramel--I usually don't like caramel...Didn't really want the PB M&M's but the DG didn't have anything that stuck out as good...So God forbid anyone open my classroom door and see my table...:rofl:


----------



## Affyash

Thank you hun, I love yours too! I almost went with the stripes but figured I should be a little different! I'll def change it when we find out what it is! You know, I def want a girl, but I really will be totally in love with another boy! I mean, you're right, Q and he would probably be better friends than a little girl! I just love the idea of adding to my family (even if it scares me sometimes!) so I just want my baby bean to be healthy and happy. 

I really hope I haven't jumped the gun. I mean, I just feel so different this time around than I did in August. Then, I just couldn't shake the feeling that there was something wrong and I tested everyday because I just HAD to. This time, I already feel like things are going to be OK and that I'm going to carry this one to term! I don't even really care about testing anymore, but I will for Joe's sake on Sat. After that, I guess I'll use up the last 3 I have, but I just don't feel the pressure like last time. I hope I'm right! Only time will tell!


----------



## Affyash

LOL your cravings are cracking me up too! I'm going to have Stone Fire grill for lunch (don't know if you guys have that chain out there). My friend from work wants to take me since I told her the news. She knew I was TTC and so it just felt right to have at least one person here to talk to about it! Anyway, I'll try and get a salad (ugh) but then I'm going to have garlic bread sticks, lemon garlic chicken (TO DIE FOR) and water I guess. Trying to keep it cheap for her sake. I'm so excited, I'M SO HUNGRY! :)


----------



## waiting2012

:mamafy::mamafy::mamafy::mamafy::mamafy::mamafy:
:mamafy::mamafy::mamafy::mamafy::mamafy::mamafy:
:mamafy::mamafy::mamafy::mamafy::mamafy::mamafy:
:mamafy::mamafy::mamafy::mamafy::mamafy::mamafy:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Affyash

LOL! Just drink a ton of water this afternoon, you'll feel better!! :)


----------



## waiting2012

mmmm... garlic sticks..... I love garlic--but ya' know--it seems that is the one thing that when I get ready to enjoy it--ICK... But the thought of sounds sooooo good...

I think it's great that you shared your news with her! I hope you have an awesome lunch!!! And I know what you mean...I was perfectly fine with not testing (still want to and all) but I was ok with it...I think it was the being asked if I had gotten any better tests that kept in the front of my mind even though I feel fine... I don't blame you guys or anything--I hope I don't put any extra pressure on you to test anymore--a woman knows--there is just a gut feeling...But I understand completely...I need to stop testing--but now that I've started..:rofl:..its like eating the crap I am right now--:rofl:...I just can't cause I know that one of these days that test line is just going to suck the dye out of my control line and I'm going to be like, "Damn, where have you been this whole time???" :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Affyash said:


> LOL! Just drink a ton of water this afternoon, you'll feel better!! :)

Piss like a cow peeing on a flat rock!!! :rofl:...that's what Jason always says...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Affyash

LOL! I hope you didn't think I was putting you down or anything for testing!! I can't even imagine how you must have been feeling early on, I would've just bought stock in FRER! I just meant that with my mc I had this like NEED to test and this time, like you said, I just know. Oh I hope I don't have to eat those words later! I mean, since I saw a line, and I feel the way I've been feeling, I just know in my heart, for my situation, if I were to keep testing, I'd drive myself mad. With your circumstances, I'm surprised you have tested more!! Can't wait for the 15th for the doctor to show you (and your hubby and family and friends and coworkers and all of us), once and for all, that have a happy 11 week old baby dancing around! Hugs my friend!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, I wasn't trying to say that its ya'll that have kept me testing...LOL..NO...I guess with Adrian--I took just ONE test--it was barely, and I mean BARELY there...But I knew I was pregnant. I didn't need some blaring test to tell me what I already knew..No checking my cp or cm; no analyzing how big the "girls" were...Ya know..??? Jason kept saying "Your pregnant" and I was like NO WAY..Then it dawned on me, he was right. My bff kept saying "Your not. Your test is negative"--proved her wrong! LOL...I guess I just want to see def lines like everyone else..I mean I had def lines with the m/c'ed ones--even a "Pregnant" on a digi--why can't I get blaring-non-tweaked lines now???? Its stupid I know...


----------



## waiting2012

I'm def keeping my fx'ed for a good u/s on the 15th.... I so hope to be able to tell my folks and everyone else that we know....


----------



## waiting2012

Off topic...The bugles--mmmmm... they WERE delicious...I ate the whole stinking bag...:rofl: but now a bit more quesie (however you spell it :rofl:)...So what do I do????? I'm eating my cherry mash...LOL


----------



## Affyash

LOL! Cherrry maaaaash! I want some! Just got back from my fabu lunch with my friend! Now I'm stuffed...but I didn't get dessert! And OMG, I'm sorry to say this, but will the gas ever end? At least it's not stinky, but I've been blowing like a whale every five minutes for the last 3 days!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My day was OK....no AF yet but I'm sure she'll be here by Saturday....come on :witch: lol.....fly in on your broom an get me!!! I'm here....lol.....I'm totally exhausted and will update I guess more proper tomorrow for now I gotta get things cleaned up around the house since I was out most of the day again today an DH had his pinky toenail torn off at the docs since he broke it a few weeks back the toenail got really infected an stuff.....so they had to take the whole toenail off EWWWWIEEEE......he looked all cute in his uniform with a gimp boot LOL and a combat boot LMFAO....hahahahahaha I am making fun of him for a while b/c of it....so he's on light duty for 2 weeks....hes gonna be BORED out of his mind!!!! I got my little guy his 3 year checkup an the earliest they got it was the 29th of FEB....I didn't even realize its a leap year! Anyways I'll be back later this evening or tomorrow I still need to go grocery shopping we are out of everything around here :) talk to everyone later :) have wonderful evenings :) God bless!

...and sorry that I left you out Steph...I knew I was missing someone!! LOL


----------



## brooke1993

*Hi Everyone,
I could scream!What a day it has been so I have had NO phone,internet or cable ALL day..I was going crazyyy they just fixed it like an hour ago.I tryed to get on my phone but it was so slow I gave up.I took another test this am and BFN,I called my dr and was told if no AF by Monday they will do bloodwork so I think it will be a long weekend...I do however have some good news 
So I got a call on my cell this afternoon from the lawyer.He thinks the eviction will be more quickly then originally anticipated  
I was like well how quick?
He said he is shooting for a 3 month eviction 
As for me I am crampy and feeling blah but otherwise good..Did that even make sense 
I am in good spirits but feel kind of tired and just like I need extra sleep *
*Amanda sweetie I am sorry the witch came and send you hugs and will continue to pray that this cycle is IT for you  We are ALL here for you  Praying for you.I know all to well how you feel and feel your awesome and just so brave even when your hurting inside *

*Andi-It not over until she comes so keep a positive outlook or try to and know this your turn will come,I am older then you and still am optimistic so just try to relax and say ok this is what is going on its out of my control and YES it sucks BUT I will be ok and I will get a BFP when the time is right  Praying for you as well*

*Steph Hi there  How are you feeling today?Good I hope.I dont know about for you BUT your pregnancy is FLYING by for me  Loving the new tests you took and loving your outlook for everything,Your one of my hero's on here altho I have never met you I feel connected to you and envy the fact you can always make light from dark xoxoxo Love ya and of course always pray for you *

*Tanya- I am hoping things are going to slow down for you soon,Your such a hard worker and I know it cant be easy being pregnant and doing all the work you do plus caring for your animals..I hope you give yourself a much deserved treat every now and again  Hope you get some good relaxation this weekend.I see you were right about your baby (Horse) nuzzling Ashley How cool!!*

*Jenn-Wow some cravings there huh  Hey whatever tastes good!!I am super excited to come on tomarrow and read about your ultrasound tomarrow I THINK TEAM PINK!  I hope you had a good day and get to relax tonight xoxo *

*Ashley- Hi there how are you feeling?I read that your a bit down about your hubby not being as excited as you are,Men are simple creatures  Try to pay him no mind and if a digi would be what it takes for him then tell him you will do one Sunday or whenever you feel confident.I got my YES+ on a digi last month when my Answer was the same darkness as yours so I KNOW it would work for you and I have a wonderful feeling this baby  WILL stick for you!I am so excited for you xoxoo  LOVE your new ticker!! *

*Hubby has been wanting to see the movie "Drive" so thats what we are going to do is order in and watch that.Aliah is with my sis until tomarrow evening  She called earlier to take her..I am blessed but @ the same time ladies I have to admit I DONT always like her to go overnight but I feel when my sis calls for her to take her she is for one lonely and for two is just trying to help me but I sometimes miss my baby..I LOVE my sister so so much and wish I could say this to her BUT it would shatter her heart..Maybe I am just alittle emotional right now  Actually I know I am I already cryed earlier until I gave myself a headache  JUST BECAUSE the damn internet was down   I will try to pop back in later,I am off for a shower and to order some dinner I am just to tired to cook and feeling lazy and sleepy   I love you ALL *​
* I always preview my posts well usually and I just noticed I am feeling rather colorful today  LOL..Is that a sign of pregnancy  LOL..Ok I will drop back in later *


----------



## waiting2012

Ashe--so glad your lunch went so good!!! LOL...Garlic sticks--were they good??? You got something started! I stopped by Walmart and got some pizzas from their deli and then cheese filled garlic sticks for supper...I opened the bags of garlic sticks--and was like WHOOOO Doggie...:rofl:...I want them so bad and my nausea has really picked up today--round 2 hit as I was driving home! As far as the gas--yes it'll let up hun! :rofl: I have it still and man is it stinky but it's not near as bad as it was a few weeks ago!

Andi--:rofl:...Call him Sgt. Limpy!!! :rofl: I can just picture it!! So sorry about his toenail though! Let him know that he gave this Army brat a good laugh!!! :rofl:.. Have fun grocery shopping! and Yep, it's a leap year!!! I didn't realize it either until I was putting my calendar together for the classroom.... 3 year check up--awe!!! My kiddos are past the check ups every year--although if all goes well--Wes will get a thorough one from the Army in April! :rofl:....We meet the recruiter then--he'll be 17....

Oh, the pizza--I can smell it cooking--better check it--and man is it making my stomach turn!!! But I'm so dang hungry!


----------



## waiting2012

Love it Brooke!!--I will be right back hun--have to check the pizzas!!


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> Good morning beautiful ladies! I hope you all are feeling OK this morning!
> 
> Amanda I'm so sorry hun! I absolutely 100% know how you're feeling, I've been there so many times too. Please know that you're time is coming, you will get your baby and it will be precious and healthy! Hugs so many times!
> 
> Andi how are you this morning hun? Feeling any better? Did the witch get you yet? Hope you're ok!
> 
> Brooke you too hun, how are you? I hope you get your blaring positive this morning, I would be so happy for you! Let us know how you are when you can!
> 
> Tanya I have a feeling you're going to have a much better day today!!! Hugs!
> 
> Jenn you're so funny with your cravings! And I could kinda kick you about the weight loss! LOL! I'm just going to be brave and tell you that yesterday I weighed myself before I got in the shower and I was...173.5! Decent but crappy at the same time! So I'm 5 lbs heavier than when I started with Q. All in all, I'd say that's pretty good! Enjoy those pizza rolls and hope your day goes fast!!
> 
> Steph my love I can TOTALLY see the lines on your tests finally! Whooohooooo!!!! Finally you're getting something visible to latch onto! I can only imagine the stress it's caused you! Hope you're feeling good today, you're so almost out of the first trimester! So exciting! OK not really, but close! And I'll change my ticker soon, I'm just so paranoid, I don't want to jinx myself!
> 
> So I took another test this morning and it's still positive! It looks the same as yesterday's though, do I need to worry about that? I mean, I know it takes awhile for the hcG to double, so I shouldn't really expect to see a super dark line for awhile right? I'm going to cave and take the digital on Sat, DH is requesting that I do because it feels more legitimate for him. I understand, I just am so paranoid it's going to say "not pregnant"! :( So I just sneezed and got a really bad sharp burning pain in my lower right abdomen, higher than I would think my uterus is, but what do I know! I was like "oooooowwwww" really loud and my coworkers were like what's the matter with you? hahaha! Sorry! I brought tea in my coffee cup this morning so they would all think it's coffee and I wouldn't be busted! Oh please let these weeks fly by, I can't stand the suspense of not knowing everything's OK!
> 
> Love you all and am thinking about each and every one of you!!!

* Ashley if there is ANY advice I can give you is AFTER you see it (PREGNANT) on a digi then put the tests away or give them to someone else who needs them,,YOU will drive yourself CRAZY! I did last month and YES it is fine that the line was the same as yesterday and with me personally I found that the smu OR evening 2 hour hold urine was the BEST for me  Try not to stress honey your preggers and I would BET ANYTHING a digi WOULD work for you now but I just seen your waiting until Saturday to ease DH mind and that sounds like an awesome plan,There is NO denying a digi I would just say I DONT recommend the frer digi I have read some CRAPPY reviews about them Oh I almost forgot to tell you all I called their 800 number that test was faulty and they said if I send my original reciept back with the box or UPC number from the box they will give me a full refund PLUS a coupon for a FREE test I figure if I am preggers this month I can still give it to someone who can use it so I am sending that info to them in tomarrows mail.I am out of IC's ALL I have left is OPK..I THOUGHT I see a vvv faint line on my IC from like 2 hours ago BUT DH couldnt  Its been 30 days today since my starting bleed from the m/c so who knows whats going on,,Here I am rambling  Ok off to the shower I go I will check in later xoxoxo Love ya all *


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Love it Brooke!!--I will be right back hun--have to check the pizzas!!

:hugs::hugs: DH is bugging me to watch this movie and get the take out BUT i will be back in a couple hours hun,,I hope to catch up more now and YUMMM pizza :hugs::hugs: love ya :hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## brooke1993

Opps almost forgot here are my BFN from last night and this am,,I am still in the game I am trying to stay positive :)

Be back soon xoxoxox
 



Attached Files:







DSC07084.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 5









DSC07109.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...Brooke--I'm back....


----------



## waiting2012

_Hey sweetie! Ok, let me see if I remembered everything......We are so alike you and I and if I had my way--I would say being colorful is a preggo sign!!! That truely sucks about your situation with the phone, internet, cable today!! I would have gone absolutely  without at least one of them! My pizza smells good, looks good--I even added some garlic poweder to my peices but the more I smell it the more it turns my tummy...But I'm going to dig in all the same!! I understand about the sis having your baby--I wish someone would have taken our kids overnight when they were little--sometimes that is exactly what a husband and wife need--time together...Enjoy it hun! I'm so praying that AF stays away for at least 9 or so months hun! I will be estatic when you and Andi and Amanda get ya'lls s!!!! I can't wait! **Speaking of the pizza--I burnt the bottom of the supreme--but Jason always says he likes it crispy--I figure if he doesn't want it--he can run to McD's tonite after his class...I love ya hun! Don't you ever forget it!! No matter how down life makes you--you have your own personal cheerleader rooting you on!!!!I'm sure I've forgotten something..So I apologize in advance!_


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, Ps...Enjoy the movie and dinner hun!!! We will catch up in a bit!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

YAYYYYYAAAAAAAA IM JUMPING FOR JOY!! AF is here I guess blood work and ultrasound tomorrow since its a weekend coming and I have to have bloods CD #2-4 :) sooo by Monday it'd be too late OMG!

Bad news is thats the first ever 24 day cycle I've ever had and my temps still up wtf? I guess my biopsy screwed my body up!


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> YAYYYYYAAAAAAAA IM JUMPING FOR JOY!! AF is here I guess blood work and ultrasound tomorrow since its a weekend coming and I have to have bloods CD #2-4 :) sooo by Monday it'd be too late OMG!
> 
> Bad news is thats the first ever 24 day cycle I've ever had and my temps still up wtf? I guess my biopsy screwed my body up!

I don't know whether to be happy :happydance: or sad:cry: Andi....I was so hoping that you would make it to saturday and have a fabulous :bfp:....:cry::cry::cry: BUT if you are happy the ole witch is here I will be happy too...I hope your appointment goes good and that everything will be good....:kiss::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--It does suck that it was only a 24 day cycle--maybe they can sort that one out too....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think the endo biopsy hurt the cycle length its normally 26 days to 27 days on avg. so I'm shocked but I'm so happy shes here an early start to next cycle now I should O on Valentine's DAY! OMG lol soooooo freaking happy now!


----------



## waiting2012

_Well here's to Hip-Bopping-Booty-Shaking-Valentines-Baby Making!!!!!!! You are going to get the best Valentine's present ever!!! (Or at least the best Leap Year Surprise with a !!!!)
I'm so glad you are happy hun!!!!! I'm super happy for you--Its not the  I was hoping you'd get--but I'm glad that you are so happy sweetie!! Its good to know you are smiling again!_


----------



## waiting2012

I went MIA for a bit..Sorry ladies...I was playing my Sims game on FB...:rofl:...that game is so addicting--and before long an hour has gone by...The dh needs me to email somebody over the Maine Anjou association to verify the dates of Aprils Junior show and have to figure out to do a resume for Jason for an internship coming up. Joy....I probably won't be back for awhile--so I will say "Good Night Ladies" just in case I don't make it back til tomorrow...I can't say when that will be either as I have to cash my check in the am; and on my lunch--we have to get tags for the flatbed truck... :( I hate having to run errands on fridays...

Love Ya Bunches!


----------



## Affyash

Higa gals! Sorry I was Mia! Quinn's babysitter called at 430 and told me he had fallen from his high chair! The damn thing fell apart! I was at the urgent care w him til about an hour ago so I am freaking Exhausted!!! Il. Get back on in the am and respo d properly! Love you all! Sorry for the typos stupid auto correct


----------



## calebsmom06

Aww hope he is ok Ashley! That is horrible! If her high chair caused it she should pay the medical expense for it! I dont have much time its really really late and I have to get some sleep but just got home at 1030 and then by time I caught up on all this darn reading lol its really late. Your weight isnt that bad at all. I know none of us like talking about our weight. Watch youll be like me and gain hardly anything the whole first trimester. The only thing bigger is my boobs! 
Your alls food sounds yummy! And Steph you definetly have a sweets craving! Well I am going to get off here and get some sleep. I hope everyone is doing well just dont have time to reply properly...forgive me please:)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow that is awful :( so sorry he fell outta his highchair!! Hope he's ok! Well last night went to bed and AF totally disappeared....I'm more confused then ever now! It was like pinkish when I wiped pretty good amount....then last night brownish old discharge....now its NOTHING....even stuck the paper up a lil I know tmi but NOTHING....just cramps realllllly bad.....so I called the dr. last night an left word that AF is here and AF is now not here and MIA!!!! Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

My little guy rolled outta his bed an hit his head this morning......seems all our babies are getting hurt ehh :\

At 9 on the dot I'll be calling my doctors office back and explain what the heck has happened....now I have NO cramps, no nothing.....last night was the horrid AF headache....the horrible cramps...and a bit of bleed only when I wiped...nothing on my pad....now I am wondering if my blood was all in my head LOL....but I know it was there it covered the TP pretty bright pinkish color like my ticker down below! Wonder if that dreaded cyst bursted....I DUNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ehhhhhhhh!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Where O where are my "sisters" at oh where o where can they be??? I have called the doctor this morningggg.......and now I have to WAIT! lol.....you gotta sing the whole sentence :) lol
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TandA08

Hey Andi, I am here (but only for a quick minute). I hope you get to see the Dr today and get things started for ya. I don't think I've ever seen someone so excited about AF arriving, LOL. But at the same time, I can understand.

Ladies, I'm so sorry, I don't have time to respond to each of you. Ash, I'll text you in a bit to check on you and Quinn, hope he's OK. Steph, you're cravings make me hungry. Brooke, thank you, there is no end in sight, but I'm hoping to have next Thurs and Fri off.


----------



## calebsmom06

Omg Andi! It looks like there is color to the tests to! What did the doc say?? Wow maybe the bleeding was just all the old blood getting out of your system!


----------



## calebsmom06

Leaving right now to my appointment:) Then lunch with my friend:) Shes preg to she is due in April and with a little girl


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'll update when I hear from the doctor.....I had awful cramps on both ovaries last night duno if one burst or what...I'm sure they are gonna want me to come in for an ultrasound to see where the blood came from.....I duno.....my temp is down more now than when I woke up I duno what to think....weird! I think AF is coming my bb's don't hurt like they did just a waiting game from here.....but I think I am gonna go get something to eat I'm STARVING...gonna raid my pantry :) lol


----------



## waiting2012

Only have a sec too...
Andi--that looks like a faint positive!! Maybe that was IB????? Gosh, I hope so! Maybe your bean was just getting planted!!!! Your temp dip could be just that a dip...Man--I hope so hun!!! Hope your little one is doing ok!

Ashe--I hope Q is doing ok too!

Jenn--have fun at your appt! and at lunch!

Tanya--hope today is going good for you sweetie!

Amanda--I pray everything is ok with you sweetie!

Brooke--How are you doing? Good I hope!

Ok, gotto get back--the fellowship hall is full to brim with screaming kiddos and its raining so its not like we can go outside today...UGH...Not going to get the tags today--I talked Jason out of it so unless he calls me--I'll be back at lunch!

Luv and Hugs Ladies!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I don't know I feel horrible :( I just want my body to make its mind up :cry:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Doctors office just called back and they said they want to wait until my period starts a full flow.....before they do the ultrasound.....so I'm over here crying because I just feel like its never gonna happen. I just want my AF :( where o where has she gone to :( I feel like shes coming but keep going to the bathroom to nothing :( so frustrating :(


----------



## Affyash

Aw so much to catch up on. OK first, Q's totally ok, he just got a fat lip, well lips, and a bit of a bloody swollen nose. I guess that high chair had been recalled, but the mom of the house (I do nanny share with another family) didn't know. Not really all that big of a deal. He didn't need xrays or testing, I just wanted the urgent care to look and tell me that! He seemed fine pretty much right away, eating and playing and all that. Just looked a lot worse than it was. Here are some pics!

Andi!!! WTF girl? I'm still super happy at the current situation you're in, because I really really really think that might have been ib!!! Did you have that with either of the boys? FX that either a) you get a gigantic obvious BFP this weekend or b) you get AF and you can move on. I'm so sorry you're in limbo!!! Oh and glad the little one's 3 year check up went well, sucks to her he bumped his head (it's going around huh?) and such a bummer about your dh's toe! Hugs all around!

Brooke Im so glad to hear the eviction is going to go fast, I pray you get to move back home ASAP! Any news from you? BFP? BFN? AF? God, I hope you get your baby so soon! Enjoy your time away from Aliah, I can totally relate to how you feel! I'm actually giving Q to his grandparents tomorrow night so I can get some much needed rest! I love my baby, but lord knows mama needs a break!!

Tanya hope work eases up a bit for you hun! Enjoy your weekend

Jenn holy moly!!! Can't believe it's finally here! Can't wait to find out what you're having, please post asap! Enjoy lunch too!

Steph I hope things get easier for you today too! LOL! Screaming kids oh joy! And rain? How can you beat it? Hope to hear back from you at lunch!

Amanda I hope you're hanging in there. Miss you and love you! Hugs!

So, I had sent DH pics of positive FRERs yesterday to show him what they looked like and what to expect. He responded with "holy cow you're pregnant" to which I was like, no babe! Those are internet tests! He was so bummed, that I agreed to take the digital this morning for him. And in less than like 60 seconds...PREGNANT!!!! I mean I already knew that, but how wonderful to see those letters! And it came up sooo fast! With my mc it came up at the full 3 min, so suspenseful. So I'm pretty confident that my levels are up and all is going well. Boobies don't really hurt much, but they didn't with Q either. Still have dull/achey/pressure feeling down below. I'm just going to take it easy and pray for the best. That's all a girl can do! Love you guys so much! Thank you for everything!
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5









download-1.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Affyash

Oh Andi don't cry! It will work out! I promise! I'm here for you babe!


----------



## TandA08

Work sucks, but what's new at this point. I have such an icky tummy today too, probably a combo of the stress and lack of food.

On a brighter note.... I had a VERY VIVID dream last night that I was at my u/s appt and found out that I was having a boy! I sure hope it's true!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww poor baby with his lip :( bless his heart...hope that feels better soon! Little mans' 3 year checkup they don't have opening until stupid Feb. 29th...soooo its still a while away! I'm still in limbo....stupid AF doesn't want to come :( I'm cramping so bad though I can't figure out why shes not here yet I'm sure she'll show tomorrow when shes due for real LOL

I had bleeding with both boys......so I duno :(


----------



## Affyash

That's awesome Tanya. As evil as this sounds, hopefully you get your boy and you can rub it in your SIL's face! Bwahahahahaha! OK enough evil laugh! And Andi, duh, I remembered reading that about your son's appointment, it just didn't stick. Sheesh. I wish we knew what was going on with you. I really am confident though, because if it was bleeding left over from the procedure, it would've happened sooner. If was bleeding from AF, it would've kept going. So, either it was bleeding from a cyst rupture or it was ib!!! I'm going to hope with all of my might, it was the latter. Here's an article I found...

https://women.webmd.com/tc/functional-ovarian-cysts-topic-overview

Do you have pain during sex? Have you vomited or felt super nauseated? Especially when this bleeding happened? Or have a fever? IF not, I'll bet you your eggo is preggo! Please keep us updated, I hope you're doing alright!

Love and hugs all!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Andi we are all here for you, I hope whatever is meant to happen happens for you TODAY!
Ashley-so sorry about Q and his lip:( Looks like it hurt!
So I got my u/s today. I am going to post pics. Let me know when you are ready for the results:) Hehehehe...I posted a pic of the gender...see if you figure it out
 



Attached Files:







img0020.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 7









print0003.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 7









img0035.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 10









img0073.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 7









img0057.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## calebsmom06

Here are some more...Baby waved in one
 



Attached Files:







print0004.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6









print20005.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6









print20008.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6









img0029.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## waiting2012

Awe...Ladies...Look at all I missed!!! I took the dh to Spicey Mexico and had the best Chicken and Bacon Fluatas ever!!! Paid my rental payment too...I just had to get out of this HELL...Sorry...

Andi--I really think it was probably IB but like Ashe said--Either way--If AF shows--I know you will be happy to move on to the next cycle; and if your eggo is preggo--WAHOO!!!

Tanya--Hope your friday continues to go good--Just a few more hours till the day is over--THANK JESUS!!!

Jenn--I'm balling like a baby! WONDERFUL SCANS HUN!!! Ok, I tried to see the gender...Hmmmmm...My guess is your little girl has a penis. DAMN! I was hoping for girl for you!!! OR am I wrong????? Please tell me I'm wrong!!! :rofl:

Ashe--so glad to hear Q is better for wear hun..And so super happy for you and your BIG FAT PREGNANT reading!!! WAHOO!!!

As for me--felt a little crampy today--normal probably but it seemed to be a bit stress related--the kids in both classes have been sooooo unbearable! TGIF!!!! My boobs are a little itchy too..Nice...:rofl:..Gotto go pee--the sprite I drank is running through me...Be back soon--I do have to be back on the clock at 2:30 so I'll have a few minutes at least!


----------



## waiting2012

OH, I forgot Brooke!!! Brooke--I'm sending many hugs hun!! Your :bfp: is just waiting I know it!!!


----------



## Affyash

Jenn you're killin' me lady!!! I think I might see a penis too...is that a wee wee? Or a who who? Dammit!! I need to know now!!!

Steph I'm sorry about the cramping. I do remember having cramping with Q pretty must all the first trimester. Hope you feel better! Hope the kids calm the f*&% down too! Get some good rest this weekend!

Anybody else out there? Brooke you still having internet problems? LOL!

I'm feeling a little crampy and I keep feeling a little wet down yonder. I run to the bathroom just to make sure there's no red! None yet thank god! I bled a little with Q at around 8 weeks and man did that freak me out!!! Anyway, I'll check in in just a little while...gonna go get my car washed!


----------



## waiting2012

I just need to sit here and have a good old fashioned :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


I have been spit at, laughed at, had the same child pinch the snot out of another child, kick another child in the head (while he was in time-out for pinching) and then spit at another child...OMG...Why do we have to put up with such nonsence????????

This on top of the uneasy feeling I have--I can't shake it..Not sure what it is...The dh said I was being bitchy--and I was when I picked him up but we had a good lunch. Now I just want to spend my time crying...Crying because I'm sooooo happy for Ashe, cry because I wish I could do something for Andi and Brooke to make their day go 10x better, cry because I know Jenn sooo wanted a girl--but I think her u/s shows a boy...Cry for Tanya because I'm sure work is just HELL right now for her--and there is nothing worse than a bunch of adults acting like 2 year olds..:rofl:; cry for Amanda because I was so sure this was her month too. I just want to cry. One of my good friends sent me a message on FB to call her--and I can't bring myself to do it--I know she wants to meet up--and I just don't feel like it right now--I don't want to tell her why I don't feel like it...Does that make sence...I'm just having my monthly pity party over here...And I will be glad if the next 3 hours go by SUPER fast!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Need to get back to work...Ashe--have fun washing the car--I'll catch ya'll later this evening hopefully. Tomorrow--we are taking the kids to Ft Worth--the stock show has a museum down there--Ft. Worth Science and Natural History--it's free with our passes and this is the last weekend to go so not sure when I'll be on tomorrow...Love ya'll!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I did get sick earlier :( and had a low grade fever but its gone now.......I duno whats going on and the doc isn't worried apparently I'm so worn out :( I just need a nap and my heating pad its getting painful again whatever it is :(


----------



## brooke1993

Jenn I am saying ITS A GIRL!!! I cant WAIT for you to announce it tho :) LOVE LOVE LOVE the pics!!:hugs:

Steph I am sorry your feeling down today :( Makes me sad honey Cheer up!You are the backbone of this thread and we love and need you..WOW what brats them kids sound like..I would probably NOT make a good teacher LOL I give you MUCH props!!!!:hugs:

Andi I "think" I see something on that test but its so far away can you possibly take another and make it a bit closer,FX that you get answers soon and feel better:hugs:

Ash..I am so sorry your baby Q got hurt :( I am hoping he is feeling better soon..How are you feeling?Have you taken anymore tests?:hugs:

Amanda honey how is your day going?I have my FX for this cycle for you as well as lots of prayers xoxoxo:hugs:

Tanya I am sorry work is so crazy and like I said I have much respect for all the hard work you do esp being pregnant xoxoxo I hope you can rest this weekend,Hope your dream was right and u get your son xoxo :hugs:

As for myself I did NOT test today because to be honest I am in a great mood and didnt wanna risk that being changed but I will tomarrow I promise xoxox I will be back later girls I am off to finish my housework

Your all in my thoughts Love ya
Sorry this is so short but I just took a 15 min break I started cleaning today and cant seem to stop :haha: I even took the kitchen and livingroom curtains down and washed them,I steam cleaned my livingroom and now I am off to scrub the bathroom,I just am in the mood to clean PLUS I am trying to keep busy so I dont TEST or go nuts :wacko:


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Steph I hope you feel better soon, Its just the pregnancy hormones. Ashley I forgot to say Congrats on the confirmed digital positive! Yea now if you ever get those hpts you dont even need them:) I dont have a tracking number not sure why it would take this long!Andi-hoping you get answers soon, try not to worry.

Ok here it goes. ITS A:blue: but its ok, I feel great, I hope my bond with this little boy is great and that he is healthy and happy:) I told hubby maybe next time we will have our girl and he says maybe lol not the reaction I expected! This was going to be the last but maybe not anymore. I cant wait to start shopping now! Yeah. Tanya thinks since I am going to have the boy that she is going to have the girl and she wants a little boy sooooo bad so pray she gets her boy:)


----------



## calebsmom06

OH, but its only 95% sure lol so there is a 5% possiblity that it could be a girl lol


----------



## brooke1993

calebsmom06 said:


> Awww Steph I hope you feel better soon, Its just the pregnancy hormones. Ashley I forgot to say Congrats on the confirmed digital positive! Yea now if you ever get those hpts you dont even need them:) I dont have a tracking number not sure why it would take this long!Andi-hoping you get answers soon, try not to worry.
> 
> Ok here it goes. ITS A:blue: but its ok, I feel great, I hope my bond with this little boy is great and that he is healthy and happy:) I told hubby maybe next time we will have our girl and he says maybe lol not the reaction I expected! This was going to be the last but maybe not anymore. I cant wait to start shopping now! Yeah. Tanya thinks since I am going to have the boy that she is going to have the girl and she wants a little boy sooooo bad so pray she gets her boy:)

:flower::flower::flower::flower: Yay on the baby boy sweetie,My friend has a son 2 weeks younger then Aliah and he is MUCH easier LOL :haha: he crys less and his whole attitude is just so much easier,I wanted a boy but I love my lil girl with all my heart,Next time YOU WILL get that babygirl...I hear and have noticed boys are usually closer to their Moms :kiss::kiss:

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/467/467304ejwjsuskcw.gif

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2051/2051243offel5kb4n.gif

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2175/2175461uy8sgst1st.gif

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/890/890790byt35afv6n.gifhttps://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/890/890790byt35afv6n.gif

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/853/853377bqd5ujha9i.gif

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1481/1481423s62cfrrpqg.gif

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/192/192330w69jt3a3vk.gif

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1062/1062683e021lw5s4l.gif

*Jenn CONGRATS on your little boy.I cant wait to see pics when he makes his arrival in July xoxoxoox Love ya !!*​


----------



## brooke1993

Ash i just seen you did a digital I KNEW you were preggers but YAY on seeing it and now dh can also be excited!!
I am so happy for you xoxoxo
I will be back on alittle later ladies xoxoxoxoox


----------



## Affyash

Stephanie!! You poor thing! I just had a feeling you were going to have a shitty day with your last post! I'm so sorry! You are totally just hormonal because of the pregnancy. Don't you worry about a thing! You are doing well, your baby is doing awesome and everyone else's problems are just overwhelming you. I feel awful about the little guy that has some behavior issues, his home life must be awful. I hope he figures his stuff out and can be nicer to his caregivers. Hang in there sweets, we love you!

Brooke! You are like in total nesting mode! WTF? Girl, you best get your blazing BFP this weekend, that would be so cool! I would fall through the floor! I'm glad you're not testing, it is so stressful to see a negative when you are so hopeful. Yes, I did finally take the digi for my dh and it came up positive right away like within 60 seconds. I was so happy. You're next!

Jenn!!!! Such exciting news even if its not a girl. You have a whole brood of mama's boys that will love you for eternity! You could almost start a football team! LOL! I know how you feel, over the moon that your little one is healthy and happy, but perplexed on how to make that girl! I was never "disappointed" with my boy, just kind of shocked that he wasn't a she! I'm glad you're taking it all well and hopefully he'll be just as sweet and loving as your others. Now...what about names!? :)

Tanya, oh bird eater...how I miss your posts! Kick them a-holes in the sweet spot for me! :) Hope your day is improving! Loves ya!

Amanda...has that damn witch gone away yet? I sure hope so. Onto a fabulous Valentine's day baby...I can just feel it!

Andi I so hope the sickness and fever are only related to the eggo burying deep. I'm surprised your doc isn't more concerned that it could be the cyst. Maybe it's not that big of a deal even if it ruptured. Praying for the pain to ease and this limbo period to end for you! Keep testing and let us know what happens!

I'm doing pretty good, just chugged a V-8 it sounded so good. I'm trying to eat as smart as possible, but I had to have a breakfast burrito from our cafeteria this morning. And that was after my cereal with strawberries! But I was too full for a real lunch, so at least I've still only had two meals today! Hahahaha! Keep away pregnancy weight, I want to be in the normal range with this one!


----------



## Affyash

Amanda adorable pics for Jenn BTW!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My cyst is complex so if it bursts it could be a medical emergency :( ...but I think I'm gonna be okay!

YAY ITS A BOY :) WOOOOHOOOOOOOO!


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, I only said I'll probably end up with your girl because I got the bump and morning sickness that you were wanting, LOL. You want it, I get it :rofl: ..... To be honest, if I end up with a baby girl I would be so excited, I'm just hoping for a boy first and that's only for selfish reasons - Ash as you know! :haha:

Steph I wish I could give you a huge hug! I know those tears trust me... I've cried many of them the last couple weeks!!!

Andi crossing my fingers that everything works out positively for you!

Brooke, looking for your test pics tomorrow!

Amanda - hoping the witch isn't being too horrible! Miss you. :hugs:

Good news is I'll be outta here in 2 hours.... then I can go relax with my horses and sleep in tomorrow morning......


----------



## TandA08

I'm making chili cheese fries for dinner... Probably won't help my tummy any, but oh well, lol.

It's so quiet on here tonight, I was expecting to have a bunch to catch up on again, but nothing since my last post! 

Hope everyone has a good night.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AF is in full swing and I'm in the worst pain ever I duno what was wrong this cycle but OMG I am in some pain and no meds are taking it away...about to take some Lortab from when I hurt my ankle :( OUCH! At least I'll have an U/S Monday and finish up my blood work I suppose :) THANK GOODNESS FOR THAT! I can't think straight an will update more tomorrow....love you ladies an will talk to you tomorrow gonna lay down and IM IN PAINNNNNNNN.....Night all!


----------



## calebsmom06

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/27609215/jlopez020312.m4v
Thats the link to see my ultrasound if anyone wishes to. Thanks Brooke I love the graphincs. And Tanya I know you have been getting everything I wanted lol but just hopefully you will get your litle boy first. I think most moms and dads love to have their little boys first:)


----------



## waiting2012

Ok Ladies...I just texted Tanya, Jenn, and Ashe about my blasted connection...We had some aweful storms today--and well, wasn't able to get online..FINALLY!!! 

Andi--I would go to the ER hun if you are in that much pain--at least to see if it was the cyst that burst--they can be serious and I would feel better knowing you were getting checked out!:hugs:

Ashe--I told myself I would eat healthy--Heh--:rofl:...I dieted for nearly 6 months-lost almost 70lbs--and I have lost myself to the cravings...:rofl:...Enjoy it hun! It is the one time you get enjoy it...Or at least that is motto--plus once the m/s kicks in full swing--you won't be able to keep anything down...

Jenn--Wahoo--a PENIS! :rofl:--How great to know a healthy baby boy..I know its not the girl you wanted but I bet your hubby is tickled to death over a boy! :winkwink: So names picked yet for a boy???....

Tanya--I can't wait to hear what you are having hun!! This is going to be an exciting wait...

Brooke--Def Nesting! LOL...I just know you and Ashe are going to be right there due together!! :bfp: Vibes for you sweetie...

Amanda--I know we don't hear much from you with AF around--I hope you are doing good sweetie--she'll be gone soon I hope!!

As for me--we watched "Mr Popper's Penguins"--CUTE and FUNNY! Now we have Pirates of the Caribbean's last movie in--whatever the latest one is--they are searching for the fountain of youth in this one...I feel ... ehhh.... I was so glad that by 4:30 I only had 2 kiddos left--the "troublemaker" and the only girl in my class--I got off at 5pm but had to wait for Jason to show up, and then to feed the heifer and Walmart--we had sandwiches tonite--I was too tired since we didn't get home till 7:30....UGH....Jason still wants to take the kids to the museum tomorrow--we'll see...I'm not sure I'm to anything but laying bed--I just feel so blah...


----------



## AmandaBaby

So sorry I haven't been on lately!!!
I know i've got so much to catch up on so i'm gonna go back through and read everything i've missed and then reply!!


----------



## brooke1993

calebsmom06 said:


> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/27609215/jlopez020312.m4v
> Thats the link to see my ultrasound if anyone wishes to. Thanks Brooke I love the graphincs. And Tanya I know you have been getting everything I wanted lol but just hopefully you will get your litle boy first. I think most moms and dads love to have their little boys first:)

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I loved it!!Wow he is on his 7th child?Did I hear him right?God bless him and his wife lol I couldnt do it...You have such a kind voice and I loved watching the video it really warmed my heart :hugs:Thanks for sharing.Your baby boy is beautiful..I loved when he kept putting his hand up and the 4d was super cool xoxoxo :hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

Well I cleaned my a** off today and then crashed and burned woke up like an hour ago and couldnt sleep soooo I tested and was a BFN,If no AF by Sunday I will try again but I really feel like the witch is going to come..I have achy hips and just can feel her,I am ok if she comes as long as she isnt to mean :haha: I guess in a way I have been thinking maybe just maybe I need to lose this 20 lbs and then it will be a sticky bean...I dont know I just know that IF I was pregnant I think it would show by now..Then again look @ Steph so yes miracles can happen :kiss: I hope you all have a good nights rest..I love ya all and am now heading back to bed.DH is snoring LOL..He said the house looked nice and gave me a foot rub earlier which was actually what made me fall asleep :haha:
I plan to give him a backrub tomarrow,I have our taxes to get done this weekend so if I am not on much tomarrow I will catch up Sunday.If I have any news to share I will hop on xoxo :kiss::kiss::hugs:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Here goes... :flower:

Ashley, i'm so so happy for you! Reading through posts from the last few days and you were getting BFNs and wondering if you'd ever see a BFP again, and now you've got your BFP!!! I'm just so ecstatic for you! You give me so much hope that my time will come soon. How are you feeling? Hows the symptoms? Ahhhhhhh!!! :happydance: :happydance: :flower:
Oh! And sorry to hear about Quinns fall! Glad he is okay though :flower:

Stephanie, so exited for your first doctors appointment and can't wait to see pictures from your ultrasound! Sorry to hear you've had a bit of an emotional day as well, hoping it's all up from here!! Try not to stress too much! :flower:

Jenn, CONGRATULATIONS!!! A BOY!! So happy for you! I know you wanted a little girl but fingers crossed for next time, hey ;) we'll get the DH to approve ;) haha. Your ultrasound pictures and the video are so cute and the little hand waving! Ahhh, amazing :flower: :cloud9:

Tanya, sorry to hear work is hectic at the moment still, can't wait for it to settle down for you :) Hows your symptoms treating you? how far along are you again and when are you gonna get your gender scan done? Can't wait to see how far along you are! :D

Andi, so sorry to hear that AF arrived :( Although I know what you mean about "just knowing" when your out and just hoping that AF arrives sooner than later. Hope she is treating you alright!! Fingers crossed for a BFP this month!! :flower:

Brooke, sorry about the BFN! :( Hoping that AF holds off and you'll get your BFP in the next few days! Got my fingers and toes crossed for you! 


As for me, i'm on (CD) 4 of AF! It isn't too heavy but not exactly light either, usually by day 4 it eases off to pretty much nothing and then by day 6 I think it's gone... Really don't think I ovulated last month, this is just a really weird AF! Usually I have AF cramping 2 days before and 2 days during but i've only had really one whole day of it and I think that was the day that I got it... Keeping my fingers crossed for a Valentines day baby!! I've ordered my OPKs and HPTs off ebay so at least i'll be able to pinpoint my ovulation date with my temping and then I can madly test with all of my HPTs!!

Oh, I picked up my wedding dress today and got a lovely reminder after trying to zip up the dress that I SHOULD not put on any weight (except for baby weight of course) between now and the wedding!! :haha:
Gonna have to make sure that after I *finally* have a baby, I start exercising!! That'll be alright though, i'll take the baby on nice little afternoon strolls in an attempt to stay fit!! :D

Really hope this month brings BFPs for Andi, Brooke and I :flower:
Hope you lovely preggo ladies are doing well! :baby:​


----------



## AmandaBaby

I could just cry... In fact I think I might :cry:
Just went on facebook and saw that OHs mum has just put a status on facebook saying that her niece (OHs cousin) has just given birth to their second baby.. She is 22, her first child was unplanned and so was this one I think.
Why the f**k is everyone getting what I want without even trying!?
I'm so sick of this, i'm beyond just being upset. I'm downright pissed off!!!
It's bad enough I had to miscarry my baby but to have everyone getting pregnant on accident and having healthy babies is just a kick in the f**king teeth!! I can't take this anymore.
When is it going to happen for us!? :cry:
I want 9 months of morning sickness and being uncomfortable and then years of interrupted/no sleep, late night feeds and all that jazz!! :cry:

This is literally painful!!
Sorry for the rant/swearing..​


----------



## AmandaBaby

_lovely.
i'm being tortured.._

just got a status on my wall on facebook from OHs mum "kindly" letting me know that her niece (OHs cousin) just had her baby. i mean i already knew but f**k.. wanna rub it in anymore? i don't think she was meaning it in a spiteful way but bloody hell... come on :(
i can't even manage to say congratulations to her. it sounds mean but i'm honestly not even happy for her!

in a perfect world, i should be 29 weeks pregnant, anxiously awaiting labour..
but no, little miss princess gets everything without even lifting a f**king finger
:cry:


sorry again :(​


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies.

First, Amanda good to hear from you. And I am 15wks today, my next u/s is on the 21st, so still over 2 weeks away. Sorry to hear about your OHs mum's news. I understand how upsetting it is! I really hope you and Andi and Brooke get your BFPs soon! I want all of us on this thread to be pregnant!

Jenn, I am going to click on that link right now..... Be right back..


----------



## TandA08

Well, I'm hoping I can open it... my computer is saying 19 minutes to download.... yikes


----------



## TandA08

Wow Jenn! That was beautiful!!!! How exciting! Hubby and I watched it together, we were both very impressed!! Thanks soooo much for sharing it!

Love ya.


----------



## waiting2012

I sit in the dark praying for you to become a reality. Still in the night with nothing to brighten the silence I hear. He lays beside me, he just moves a bit but no sounds does he make, he is still. He doesn't know that I cry silent tears as I wait to know whether there is a new life waiting to be known. Still. My body is just so still. 

I got the news today that yet another has gotten my wish. A new life about to take form and shape. 10 fingers, 10 toes. Eyes of blue or green; doesn't matter because she is getting my wish. Her body does not remain still, it stirs with new energy. 

I take yet another test. Not the school type test that you might have a chance to pass but the kind that tells you how still your body is. Still. My body is just so still. I dreamed last night that I got 2 lines instead of just one but as I take the test I know it will be negative, still. Still. My body deceives me and it is still.

I heard from a doctor today. His words kind and reassuring that one day it will happen for me but he can not explain why my body is still. He can not tell me why after so long it remains so quiet and still. 

It was not that long ago that I felt a stirring deep within. My body was not still at that time, there was that spark of energy that every woman longs to feel. That stir of energy that some don't have to pray for. But then not long after, my body was still. I held that feeling in my heart longing for the day to feel it again, but this day is still. Still. My body is ever so quiet. My body is ever so still. 

Dear God, if you are listening..why do I feel so still? Why do I not feel your energy stirring within? I plan each month according to the time when my body will not be still and yet it remains so time after time. Only thing that continues to move on is the clock. Tic, Tic, Tic. Time is not still. The lives of fellow friends and family are not still so why am I? Why am I so still? Still.


I know ya'll are probably wondering where all that came from? Well...I've always enjoyed writing poetry...But its got to be something inside my heart that has to get out before I sit to write. Amanda--I feel your pain as does Brooke, Andi, Ashe, Tanya, and Jenn. Is it fair to see those who are not trying get pregnant and have beautiful wonderful pregnancies? No, its not. But it happens. I had the worst dream last night. I dreamt that a soul that was meant for me was given to someone else and that this child to be, never became. Scary. All I've done is sit in my "office" aka laundry/ bathroom, LOL..and cried as I hung up the clothes. My dh and kids want to know what we are doing today, and I don't feel like doing anything. I want to curl up in my bed and be left alone. It is so eerie that I would have such a bad dream. The last time I had a bad dream was right before my m/c in November when I dreamed that I "lost" all my eggs...LOL...Stupid I know. But I'm not wanting to be a downer, but just want ya'll that are waiting to know I understand completely what pain you feel. I love you guys very much. I don't know what the rest of the day will bring--we might try and go to the movies--cheaper route then driving all the way to Ft.Worth to go to some museum...I'll probably be on a little longer--and may check my email, etc. I hope everyone has a good day and that everyone finds that silver lining--You control what today brings, HE controls what tomorrow becomes. Love ya!:kiss:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Amanda I am so sorry sweetheart......I am feeling quite down lately. I know this "will" be my 3rd baby.....but its me and DH's first together. My first two kiddos I didn't really try for and it just happened....but they are 5 and a half years apart an between then I didn't prevent it from ever happening either. So I guess it just takes me years to get pregnant.....Its rough. I agree and I didn't want to give birth to a baby after 30 but the way we are going it might happen that way. I hope things get better for everyone.....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

waiting2012 said:


> I sit in the dark praying for you to become a reality. Still in the night with nothing to brighten the silence I hear. He lays beside me, he just moves a bit but no sounds does he make, he is still. He doesn't know that I cry silent tears as I wait to know whether there is a new life waiting to be known. Still. My body is just so still.
> 
> I got the news today that yet another has gotten my wish. A new life about to take form and shape. 10 fingers, 10 toes. Eyes of blue or green; doesn't matter because she is getting my wish. Her body does not remain still, it stirs with new energy.
> 
> I take yet another test. Not the school type test that you might have a chance to pass but the kind that tells you how still your body is. Still. My body is just so still. I dreamed last night that I got 2 lines instead of just one but as I take the test I know it will be negative, still. Still. My body deceives me and it is still.
> 
> I heard from a doctor today. His words kind and reassuring that one day it will happen for me but he can not explain why my body is still. He can not tell me why after so long it remains so quiet and still.
> 
> It was not that long ago that I felt a stirring deep within. My body was not still at that time, there was that spark of energy that every woman longs to feel. That stir of energy that some don't have to pray for. But then not long after, my body was still. I held that feeling in my heart longing for the day to feel it again, but this day is still. Still. My body is ever so quiet. My body is ever so still.
> 
> Dear God, if you are listening..why do I feel so still? Why do I not feel your energy stirring within? I plan each month according to the time when my body will not be still and yet it remains so time after time. Only thing that continues to move on is the clock. Tic, Tic, Tic. Time is not still. The lives of fellow friends and family are not still so why am I? Why am I so still? Still.
> 
> 
> I know ya'll are probably wondering where all that came from? Well...I've always enjoyed writing poetry...But its got to be something inside my heart that has to get out before I sit to write. Amanda--I feel your pain as does Brooke, Andi, Ashe, Tanya, and Jenn. Is it fair to see those who are not trying get pregnant and have beautiful wonderful pregnancies? No, its not. But it happens. I had the worst dream last night. I dreamt that a soul that was meant for me was given to someone else and that this child to be, never became. Scary. All I've done is sit in my "office" aka laundry/ bathroom, LOL..and cried as I hung up the clothes. My dh and kids want to know what we are doing today, and I don't feel like doing anything. I want to curl up in my bed and be left alone. It is so eerie that I would have such a bad dream. The last time I had a bad dream was right before my m/c in November when I dreamed that I "lost" all my eggs...LOL...Stupid I know. But I'm not wanting to be a downer, but just want ya'll that are waiting to know I understand completely what pain you feel. I love you guys very much. I don't know what the rest of the day will bring--we might try and go to the movies--cheaper route then driving all the way to Ft.Worth to go to some museum...I'll probably be on a little longer--and may check my email, etc. I hope everyone has a good day and that everyone finds that silver lining--You control what today brings, HE controls what tomorrow becomes. Love ya!:kiss:

Sorry about your bad dream :(


----------



## Affyash

Aw everyone is so blue today!!

First off, Jenn, I loved loved loved the ultrasound, how very precious! It's amazing to see them moving and growing and everything! Absolutely perfect! And a sneak peek to the name too! I love Elijah! Congrats to you and your family, another boy will be so much fun.

Andi, I'm so sorry AF came. I know you were expecting her and are OK with it, but I am still a little bummed. I really hope the u/s on Monday reveals something that can give you more insight. Love and hugs hun!

Amanda, my heart breaks for you. I know how badly you want a baby and it's so difficult to see bfn's every month. I know your time will come. I also know that you are able to get pregnant because of your past. As crappy as it sounds, most doctors would say that if you were able to get pregnant before, you will be able to get pregnant again. Perhaps it really is just all about the timing. FX that this really is all that is going on (it definitely was for me) and that you get your beautiful BFP soon! Love you hun!

Tanya hope you're having a fantastic day, so nice isn't it? Give the horsies my love! Hope you have an awesome dinner and a nice sleep! Oh and hope the tummy woes have eased! Hugs!

Brooke I'm sorry you haven't gotten your bfp yet. I pray pray pray that it really is still coming for you. I really didn't think this was my month either! FX that you get everything you want! Hope the taxes go well and DH gives you a nice massage in return! :) Love ya!

Steph I am so sorry you're feeling so unsure. I absolutely understand. You haven't had validation for awhile and the tests are definitely confusing. I would tell you just to go get bloods again, but your appointment is soooooo soon, maybe you can hold out. I know you're prego, you know you're prego, everyone does. It's just hard not having that definite confirmation that a stupid urine test can give. I know. I wish I could hug you right now, I really do. Your poem was beautiful but made me so sad to know how down you are. You are not still, you do have energy in you. It's just too early to really feel it I promise! Your dream is just a reflection of how you're feeling and nothing more. It's just your lingering doubts and not a premonition of anything. Hang in there, you'll get your proof so soon and hopefully then you can be peaceful. Love you too!

I am pretty much the same. Some mild cramping here and there. Boobies are kinda sore. Not really much to report. I felt really wet down there earlier and when I went pee I was like please don't let this be blood...and it wasn't just really watery nasty cm! Made me feel better because I don't really know when AF is/was due. I think maybe Sunday? I actually think it's possible that I o'd at Tanya's ranch, but since I didn't have OPKs I really don't know. I think I'll feel better about my pregnancy next week when I for sure am late. FX for me girls, I know you know how hard this is. But I am positive and I am happy and I will lift the mood of this thread dammit! We can do this girls, we are fabulous baby-making fruitful fertile lovely women!!! It just takes some of us longer than others! I love you all and hope that you all can find some peace and rest today! HUGS ALL AROUND!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies I've been busy all day and haven't had time to get on here...my oldest had a "scooter" accident LOL....hurt his finger pretty bad and I've been busy cleaning out our garage b/c I found a furry friend in it and I freaked out sooooo we are going to get some mouse killers :) lol yep I'm a murderer of furry little friends in my garage ....at least they aren't in my house! We live off the interstate so its very wooded around where I live so those little mice an big rats are in the woods....wood rats are really common an can get like 3 foot tall I haven't had one of those around thankfully! Anyways I better go hubby worked all day and I've been worn out taking care of both kids all week long....then all weekend long without a break...Well anyways will definitely talk to you ladies tomorrow...hope everyone has a blessed night an wonderful rest of your weekends :)


----------



## TandA08

Steph I loved that poem! I tried twice to click the thanks button and it didn't do anything.

I had a good day, I just went grocery shopping with my friend and had some girl time. Think I was really needing that. Then I went to the ranch and took care of my horses, they really needed that! LOL All week all I've done is quickly feed them and clean their stalls, I feel like I have neglected them so bad. They seemed to really enjoy the extra attention today.

I got some great cuddles from my cat this afternoon too. For some reason the last couple weeks she has been extra affectionate towards hubby and I. Here's a pic of her from today. She seemed to be enjoying the baby bump - she kept laying all the way up against it and putting her head under my boobs. It was really cute from my perspective looking down at her. The camera caught a cute angle too.

Well, DH is in the shower, and we are going next door for dinner, but I gotta go get a snack - I'm sooo hungry!

Love ya!
 



Attached Files:







Hazel.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww we have a cute little cuddle kitty to :) shes kind of skiddish but its just the kitten in her...sometimes though she wants to be petted an loved on....I <3 her to death kitties are the best....we have 10 month old kitty, 2 year old puggle, 9 month old bluetick hound, 2 year old yellow nape amazon parrot....and lots of fishes LMAOOOOOOO yea we have a zoo so my mom n law says!


----------



## waiting2012

OH...It has been a quiet day today, huh? LOL

Well, we decided to go to Denton to the mall and to the movies...It was a dollar movie--but well worth it--We opted to watch Puss n Boots...Loved it--although the whole time I couldn't shake this aweful "woe-is-me" feeling...Damn it, it was supposed to be a good day...Doesn't help that I'm not getting along with Adrian right now...:growlmad: I figured once she got her first for sure period--things would get better--boy was I wrong...She has been a screaming-raging-hormonal preteen...UGH...My hubby can't take it...:rofl:...To much estrogen and its overpowering the testosterone in the house...:rofl:...I know it is just one more thing I'll have to learn to deal with...But I don't remember being such a royal "B" to my mother the way she is...:growlmad: On a better note--my son said he and his friends are going to the PROM!!! WAHOO...Not sure if I had mentioned it or not..We looked online at tuxes and his color is orange--they are all picking a bright color to wear--I told him it would be cool if he and the guys wore "Zoot" Tuxes--I love that old gangsta' style tux! Tonite when we stopped to get dog food and laundry soap at Walmart--some girl walked around him two or three times the dh said checking him out..When Jason asked Wes about the girl--he said she's a freshman and he doesn't know her name...LOL...We warned him that with him being a junior this year--all the underclass girls were going to take notice of him in hopes of being asked to prom since the unclassman can't go unless invited. Next weekend he's going to a Christian concert and asked a girl to go to that--a girl he dated his freshman year--they are going as friends--but I think he really likes her but she already has a date for prom...Man--that was a lot of random BS wasn't it...:rofl:...I'm sorry if my poem sounded depressing...I guess it was my way of expressing that I do know how it feels to be waiting for a dream or wish to come true especially when its one that is not totally controllable when you WANT it to happen...

Andi--I'm sorry AF officially found you--any word about the u/s? I guess monday, huh? And did I read right--you guys had a scooter accident and a furry creature in the garage...:rofl::rofl:...Damn girl--you must not be able catch a break! LOL...I hope it gets better for you!

Ashe--sounds good for you hun! I haven't any weird cm like that--but I know Tanya and Jenn did...As far as the blood test-I will just let them do it when I go to the doctor's--I imagine they will do an u/s too. I hope there is something good to see when I go. I remember having u/s's for two of my pregnancies that ended in m/c--1 they found only a disolving sac after what I thought was my period--I wasn't expecting to be pregnant at all to begin with; and the second was during our first year ttc--they did the u/s to date my pregnancy and it was in the wrong spot--not ectopic but had implanted near my cervix and I was advised to have a D&C but I opted not to--most painful m/c I have ever had and it took 2 weeks for it to happen...I'm glad that you feel so good hun, I'm sure you have nothing to worry about!

Tanya--glad you liked the poem. Maybe sometime I'll post something positive on here...:winkwink::flower: Love the pic of you and your kitty--nice bump too!:winkwink::thumbup:

Jenn--Elijah....I finally got to watch all the video--Adrian watched it with me--she was in AWE! So will you call the little guy Eli? Or just Elijah? Just wondering?--I did get the name right, didn't I? I thought that is what I heard. 

Brooke--Hun, testing tomorrow, right??? I pray AF stays long gone, hun!!!! You so deserve it! 

Amanda--I hope you feel better sweetie! Its ok to not be happy right now--I understand your fustrations--perfectly normal sweetie. :hugs:

I apologize in advance if I missed anything, or anyone....Its been a long depressing day on my end--but I guess thats just the hormones...LOL...Tomorrow is church, and sunday school..We don't watch the super bowl--so I imagine--I'll chill tomorrow after church and get online if I can...:hugs::hugs:

I'll be up a little longer--but not sure how much longer...

Love ya'll!


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok I finally read everything:) I am sorry if I forget to respond to something
Brooke-yes, He is going on child number 7! Amazing lol that is alot of kids but hey my husband has 18 brothers and sisters! All 1 year apart so his mom was like pregnant for 18 years straight! Yes he would put his hand up alot I loved it:)
Steph & Ashley- Yes the name is Elijah thinking maybe Jay for the middle name but not really sure yet. yes I will probally call him Eli for short:) So glad your daughter could enjoy it with you Steph, she prob. was amazed. Its neat to see them like that
Tanya-that is so cool your husband watched with you! Did you tell him that this is how your baby will look right now to:) Its amazing right!
He was asleep most of the time but would move his arms and seems to have been moving his feet constantly:) next time I will drink a coke before I go, I hadnt eaten anything and had only drank some cranberry juice before I went so thats prob. why he was so inactive.
So I finally got off work. I worked from 8am-830pm! But had a HUGE selling day:) Sold 10 grand so I made about 500-600 in a day:) Cant complain about that. i have to be there again tomorrow at 9 and if it stays busy I may just stay until we close tomorrow at 8 not sure yet, today I wanted to leave when scheduled at 5 but figures I wasnt able to:( Also, I had traded in my truck for the Dodge Nitro and well I took it in today because I heard a really slight knock noise barely noticable but if I am paying 20 grand for a vehicle I want it to last! And well we decided to just return it and get something else so here we go again! Hopefully it goes by faster Monday and we are able to find a good deal on an SUV I really loved the one we got!
Steph-hope you get to feeling better, you are preg. I had alot of cramping in the beginning its just your ligaments strecthing and your body changing. try not to worry.
Tanya-enjoy your weekend off and hope you are able to get some rest:) Congrats on 15weeks:)
Amanda-hope you get to feeling better, your time will come its got to.
Brooke-sorry about the BFN but your AF is late right! Maybe your body is just like Stephs and does not want to show a positive. have you tried another digital?
Ashley-how is everything going with pregnancy so far. Hope everything is ok:)
I think this is the longest post ive ever written!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Sorry for my rant last night! :wacko: haha

Stephanie, that poem is so touching! I can definitely relate. Sorry you've had an emotional day as well, I hope it got better for you :flower: please don't stress too much over the dream, I just know that in 7-8 months you'll get to hold your beautiful little baby :cloud9:

Andi, it's just awful isn't it :( pregnancy should be such a natural thing, it should happen so easy and we shouldn't have to try!! Why is it so bloody difficult! I was talking to my mum and sister today and they were saying that it's all timing, etc etc and I understand that but it didn't make me feel any better :( It's like, if it isn't my/our time yet then when will it be!? It's nice having all you ladies who completely understand :flower:

Ashley, can't wait until AF is officially late for you! I've got lots of positive thoughts for you and this little bean :flower: 

Tanya, that's so sweet about your cat! I've heard that some animals (cats & dogs) can sense pregnancy, maybe that's what's happening ;) cute picture as well!

Stephanie, your family life is so amusing (in a good way haha). I remember when I was both your son and daughters ages and it brings back so many memories haha! I love it! When is your doctors appointment again? I forgot :blush:


I decided tonight that I want to get back into doing photography!! I really love vintage/fashion photography but I see a lot of amateur photographers charging hundreds for swimwear/glamour shoots which isn't exactly want I want to do but I figure it pays the bills haha and once my name is out there a bit more I can start really focusing on the fashion type stuff that I wanna do!! Really excited and hoping it'll help keep my mind off ttc sometimes... Any money that I profit though I think i'm just going to put in a separate savings account and that can be our holiday fund haha. I would absolutely LOVE to travel to the US and Europe <3

Well i've still got AF, on day 5 at the moment. It seems light but may still be a 1 or 2 before it's gone completely! I think AF usually lasts around 5-6 days MAX so I think this one is definitely gonna be a strange cycle!! Wish it would hurry up and finish... Gonna try the SMEP this month :D

Hope all is well :flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well....I may end up at the ER today sometime....I'm having horrible pain and bleeding much more than usual I duno if its from the biopsy or what but DH almost fainted when he saw all the blood in the potty :( (TMI I know) but I'm kind of worried.....I duno what to do about it though and if I can just hold off until tomorrow maybe they will have more answers for me! I'll be on to update later gonna lay around with feet propped up for a little while an see what happens!


----------



## waiting2012

Just checking in before church...

Andi- DEF go to the ER hun! That amount of bleeding doesn't sound good and to be in that much pain! HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Please let us know how you are doing!!

Amanda--my cycles usually do like yours are right now....So maybe February will be the month hun! You may be having a "normal" cycle right now--which will hopefully lead to a normal ovulation! Prayers for a :bfp: before the end of February!!!

Jenn--WOOHOO about the commission hun! That is great! Sorry to hear about the vehicle and I hope you find something just as nice!

Tanya--sounds like you had a great day yesterday!!! :p

Ashe--I can't wait for you to miss that AF too! It is the best feeling when you finally miss that first one....

I know I need to be positive...I will try to be. Yeah, I've missed 2 af's and had some pretty good hpts--not the blaring ones I would like to see but there all the same. I guess it doesn't help with the dh talking about how he wouldn't be able to finish going to school because eventually I will have to stop working and he will have no choice but not go for his degree and find a job with the certificate--which he was planning to do but he's really wanting to get a degree in Geophysics--which is another 4+ years of schooling through a big university. I want him to be able to go for the degree--it would open way more doors for him, but at the same time--I really want to enjoy being pregnant and not hear how having another baby right now is not a good time. :sad:...I can't make him understand that there is no "good" time and I'm not aging in reverse...Well..I have to head to sunday school and we have church services afterwards...I'll be back this early afternoon....

Luv and Hugs!


----------



## waiting2012

Well, its' deader than a doornail here....:rofl:...I am feeling much better! SORRY to make everyone feel so bad.....I think it was the weekend and the fact that the dh and I have been having several "discussions" and Adrian--OMG, Adrian...Jenn I know you want a girl--honey you can have her!--I am so glad that Wes is a boy--the troubles I had with him at this age are NOTHING compared to the HELL I'm in now!!! Between pregnancy hormones and her raging pms--UGH...Not a happy home right now--but I had nice nap--she has stayed cleared as to NOT wake me up! Thank God for the maker of Bratz Dolls and the Disney Channel! :rofl:...I'm going to piddle a bit--I wasn't able to get online hence the taking of a nice 3 hour nap! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm doing much better now :) I laid down for a while propped my feet up ......and I'm fine now :) thankfully! I hope your all having a good night....Tomorrow is ultrasound day will update soon as I have an appt time etc. :) She said call Monday morning and they will tell me what time to come in :) woohoo!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--Can't wait for you U/S! I hope it turns out great! Keep on resting girl! you need it! BUT if that pain gets worse again--don't wait it out--just go get checked out sweetie! Prayers!! :hugs:

Amanda--forgot--My appt is Feb. 15th at 10:00am...UGH...Seems so far away!


----------



## waiting2012

Jenn.....

https://www.glitter-graphics.com/download.php?file=314/314942rsdxqrpyxx.gif&width=641&height=402


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.glitter-graphics.com/download.php?file=471/471591rijkkfokkl.gif&width=150&height=20
Praying that they get here for Brooke, Amanda and Andi!!!

Ok...Not sure why they aren't showing up...but ugh....At least they can be opened and ya'll can save the image if you want...:winkwink:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thats cute :) thanks :) I am hoping I will get to at least try an IUI or something this coming cycle but it might be surgery first to get the cyst out ....ehhh I wish I knew now I hate having to wait another few weeks maybe if I beg since I'll be further in my cycle than normally maybe they can speed the process up for me an Jason it would be a nice Vday Surprise :)


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Thats cute :) thanks :) I am hoping I will get to at least try an IUI or something this coming cycle but it might be surgery first to get the cyst out ....ehhh I wish I knew now I hate having to wait another few weeks maybe if I beg since I'll be further in my cycle than normally maybe they can speed the process up for me an Jason it would be a nice Vday Surprise :)


That would be wonderful!!!! I would love to see you get a wonderful V-day gift like that!!!!That would be sooooo AWESOME!!!!:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies 
I am sorry I havent been on but AF got me sometime in the middle of the night fri night and she is more heavy then EVER!!I think my system just needs a good cleansing.I am going through a pad ever 2 hours and they are the thick ones and have had dizzy spells if it continues i am going to the er i am cd 2 now so i am def out for this month but when i am feeling better in a day or so i will be back and love n miss u all xoxox
sorry i am not replying the way i should but i feel awful


----------



## AmandaBaby

Going to try and update as often as possible so I don't get behind, it was so hard catching up the other day haha 

Andi, sorry to hear about the bleeding and pain you were having :( glad that your feeling better now though. If it gets worse, get your self to the ER!

Stephanie, hope this month will be normal with ovulation! I paid for my hpts and opks tonight so they should arrive by the end of the week! :D fingers crossed for a Feb BFP! 
Sorry to hear about DHs remarks about you being pregnant. I'm sure as you get further along with your pregnancy he will start to realise just how much a miracle this baby will be and hopefully he wont be so upset about studying further :flower:
So exciting about the doctors appointment, feels so far away but i'm sure the time will go fast! Awe and it's the day after Valentines day! That's special :D
love those graphics too! 

Brooke, sorry about all the bleeding and dizziness! Get yourself to the ER if it doesn't get better. :flower: hope you do feel better soon though!!

Ashley, Jenn, Tanya - how are you ladies?


Well, AF seems to be on the last few streaks so i'm assuming by tomorrow it should be all gone! I'm currently on CD 6 and due to ovulate around the 19th! COME ON SMEP!!! Hoping that this it the month that Brooke, Andi and I get our BFPs!! My mum and sister think that it'll happen in March or April but I really hope it's this month!! :flower:


----------



## TandA08

AmandaBaby said:


> Sorry for my rant last night! :wacko: haha
> 
> Stephanie, that poem is so touching! I can definitely relate. Sorry you've had an emotional day as well, I hope it got better for you :flower: please don't stress too much over the dream, I just know that in 7-8 months you'll get to hold your beautiful little baby :cloud9:
> 
> Andi, it's just awful isn't it :( pregnancy should be such a natural thing, it should happen so easy and we shouldn't have to try!! Why is it so bloody difficult! I was talking to my mum and sister today and they were saying that it's all timing, etc etc and I understand that but it didn't make me feel any better :( It's like, if it isn't my/our time yet then when will it be!? It's nice having all you ladies who completely understand :flower:
> 
> Ashley, can't wait until AF is officially late for you! I've got lots of positive thoughts for you and this little bean :flower:
> 
> Tanya, that's so sweet about your cat! I've heard that some animals (cats & dogs) can sense pregnancy, maybe that's what's happening ;) cute picture as well!
> 
> Stephanie, your family life is so amusing (in a good way haha). I remember when I was both your son and daughters ages and it brings back so many memories haha! I love it! When is your doctors appointment again? I forgot :blush:
> 
> 
> I decided tonight that I want to get back into doing photography!! I really love vintage/fashion photography but I see a lot of amateur photographers charging hundreds for swimwear/glamour shoots which isn't exactly want I want to do but I figure it pays the bills haha and once my name is out there a bit more I can start really focusing on the fashion type stuff that I wanna do!! Really excited and hoping it'll help keep my mind off ttc sometimes... Any money that I profit though I think i'm just going to put in a separate savings account and that can be our holiday fund haha. I would absolutely LOVE to travel to the US and Europe <3
> 
> Well i've still got AF, on day 5 at the moment. It seems light but may still be a 1 or 2 before it's gone completely! I think AF usually lasts around 5-6 days MAX so I think this one is definitely gonna be a strange cycle!! Wish it would hurry up and finish... Gonna try the SMEP this month :D
> 
> Hope all is well :flower:

Amanda, I thought the same thing too, except she is acting extra affectionate towards DH too, not just me. And, yeah, I have heard the same thing about animals - and I have proof that my horse senses it! He sensed it in me AND Ashley LOL.


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies! Ugh it's soo early on a Monday, it was sooo hard to get out of bed. I slept horrible last night. But I am glad that I only work 3 days this week, then I have Thur and Fri off and the weekend! I am really looking forward to our camping trip this weekend, but I hope the weather is decent!

Andi, glad you are feeling better, waiting to see what the Dr says today.

Brooke, sorry AF got you, hope she leaves soon and you can be on to you next cycle.

Amanda - I really hope this is your month! Glad AF is mostly done for you.

Jenn, Ash, how are you doing?

Steph, I hope your hubby eases up with the insensitive remarks to you. They are hard enough to deal with without hormones flowing through you, but the pregnancy hormones make everything harder to deal with, lol.

:hugs:

Well, it's gonna be a crazy 3 days here at work, but I'll try to be on as much as I can.


----------



## Affyash

OMG! So much to catch up on! So sorry I was MIA this weekend! I was friggin' exhausted, then we had plans with my cousin for superbowl and didn't get home until late. Anyway, I know I'm going to forget stuff, please forgive me!

Brooke I'm so sorry the witch got you and that it's been so awful. I truly hope that you start feeling more normal soon and that your body just needed to get one good cycle done with to prep you for your BFP this cycle! Lots of love and hugs your way hun!

Andy, you too! Are you feeling better? Jeeeesus you kinda freaked me out! Hope you're doing better now and that you didn't need to go to the ER. FX that your u/s goes well today and that you finally get some answers!

Jenn that totally sucks about the new car, FX you get a much better one for you and your family! Nothing like buying a lemon! Hope Elijah's treating you well!

Tanya that sounds so great about camping, where are you guys going? I haven't been for years, that would be so much fun! Sucks about sleeping poorly last night (I totally slept like crap too) but at least you'll be able to rest really soon! Hope you're doing good!!

Amanda I'm glad that you're onto a new cycle and onto a fresh outlook! This just has to be your month! I'm so optimistic for you, SMEP is such a good plan! Baby dust by the truck loads to you!!!

Steph damn girl you had a rough weekend! Between your PMSing psycho daughter, your insensitive (and very typical) man and your hormones you just couldn't catch a break! Don't you apologize for being down, it happens to the best of us! I hope you're feeling a whole lot better now. Your daughter's just being a typical teenage girl...one who just started her period to boot! Hope she chillax's very soon! And your hubby...sounds like he and my dh would be best friends! Joe's excited about the pregnancy but all he can think of are finances and how we'll physically be able to raise two kids! Sheesh! Way to bring a girl down! Love you hun, it'll get easier! Especially when you see your bean's heartbeat in just a few weeks!! :)

I'm doing really good, no spotting, no signs of AF! My boobs are still killing me, I'm having mild cramping and I just totally feel prego! I believe I am now officially late for AF cause I think I ovulated two weeks ago Sun (perhaps at Tanya's ranch, but it would be cooler to say that I already had by that point and that Takoda really picked up on my being prego!) My mom's super excited now and hasn't had anymore doom and gloom talk. I think we're all starting to realize that this is it!

Love you all! I'll be on like normal this week! Talk soon!


----------



## TandA08

Ash, I'm so glad that you are starting to feel more confident! And don't forget that if you start having MS or nasty nausea I have all those leftover preggie pops to give you! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke...Damn that witch for showing her face! I pray that the bleeding lets up for you and the next cycle gives you grand results!!!!

Andi--Seems you are doing a bit better today? I hope so--We are going to have a slew of :bfp:s at this end of this month!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

Amanda--I really think you will see O' a bit sooner than cycle day 19--But if you are doing it every other day after AF leaves--you should have no problems hitting that egg!

Tanya--Camping trip this weekend? How FUN!!!:happydance: I hope the weather cooperates for you!!!

Ashe--it is a glorious feeling when you know all is ok! I wish I had your confidence! I guess I will feel better next week when I find out how things are one way or the other...I'm tired of wondering that all is ok.shrug:)....So have you been able to make your doctor's appointment for March yet? Hope they don't keep you waiting hun! Seems our hubby's should get together and have a good ole fashioned preggo wife ass beating--they just don't get it do they?

Jenn--any word about the new vehicle???? We should be getting our next ride tonite or tomorrow..Its not brand new but newer to us...LOL..And it will seat everyone nicely. I was in such a mood this weekend that when the dh was talking about what "NEW" vehicle he wants to buy when he gets to working--I was like "Yeah, Whatever"... 

I think I figured out what his damn problem was....SEX. Yep, Ladies...I was informed that he had a gone a whole WEEK without it. Well, he got it last night--didn't do anything for me as my libido has gone to hell in a handbasket--I couldn't even arouse myself...:rofl::blush: Not that ya'll wanted to know that....:rofl:...And I have to tell you about my dream....It was a doozie!!! 


Steph's Dream--I kid you not--this was the strangest one since "losing my eggs" in November...:rofl:...Ok...here goes...

I was in the hospital--big, fat and preggo--Jason was there, the nurses and doctor's were there--I was hooked up to the fetal monitors, IV's ect. I was prepped to go for my c-section and I felt the urge to push. I told Jason--The baby is coming and to tell the nurse. He told me to push my call button he was relaxing.:growlmad::haha: (anyhow) I tried to push the call button--nothing happened. I told him to go out and tell the nurse the baby was coming right then. After he got up to leave--I felt down there and could feel the baby's head coming--I pushed one time and out came the baby. A girl with thick black hair just like Adrian had. When I wiped her face off I noticed she had freckles across her nose and under her eyes--I thought that was strange--then she SMILED. The baby had a mouth full of huge crooked loose teeth...:rofl:....I was like WTF???? When Jason came in and saw me holding her--he said what is that?? I told him this is your daughter--he said NO WAY! The doctors and nurses came in and cleaned her up and gave her back to me--I asked about her teeth--and they said they would be removed and all would be ok. 

Then I had to get up and pee so bad....That was 3:40 am....UGH...Never did get to see what else happened because I tossed and turned trying to sleep a few hours more! :rofl:...

So that my dear friends is the latest and strangest of all my dreams if you ask me but at least it had a somewhat happy ending...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Since very little happening...I'm going to run and see about a special birthday snack for my latest Tod/Two's graduate--Ethan is 3 today!!!! :happydance: and I try to be back before my lunch is completely over!!!

Luv and Hugs!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Brooke I am so sorry :( I was going through them every 30 minutes yesterday had to call the emergency docs number an they said don't go to the ER just prop my feet up and take it easy but they did a lot of blood work this morning to make sure my iron is okay and stuff like that. I'm now laying on the couch w/ feet propped up and tired I drove over 3 hours today b/c of a stupid fire here that blocked roads all over the place ehhh...frustrating crap then to sit in traffic an sit and sit drove me crazy.

Anyways......I have good and bad news to share.....

Okay the GOOD news is.....everything looked good today they said just seemed I was having a bad period and hoped it would just clean everything out.....and hopefully it will be a good cycle. 

Last cycle I had 6 follicles on one side and 5 on the other........

Get ready for this.....

I have 15 follicles on my right side....and like 10 on the left she said I'll ovulate on the right side this time!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG soooooooooooooo I was like yay I can make some babies....she said YES BABIES is right...she asked did I take Clomid anytime recently and I told her yes but it was over 2 months ago now...shes like well that didn't cause HYPER eggs...I said I guess I did it on my own :) sooooo yea I have a huge chance of multiples if we get pregnant this cycle EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK...I just want ONE! lol

The bad news.........

My next consult to get a "game plan" from the doctors is not until March 26th @ 3pm....and my husband is going TDY in April the whole month of April :( sooooo fook there goes another month until we get help ...HOPING and PRAYING I just get this shit on my own! I am tired of freaking waiting :( :cry:


----------



## calebsmom06

OK I dont really have time I am on my lunch and have some stuff to do, Yes I took the suv back today and bought a 2011 chevy impala instead only has 4 thousand miles and has a remate key start so the baby will never have to be in a super hot or super cold car during summer or winter:) They did not give me any hassle at all. And yes Elijah is doing great:) 
Andi-everything is sounding great for you this cycle::) I can wait until it is testing time for you!
Brooke-I hope you get to feeling better soon, try to get some rest
Steph-congrats I hope you get your new to you car! Thats awesome!
Amanda-Hope you are feeling better. Your time will be here before you know it
Tanya-How is 15 weeks treating you? Can you believe that in just 4 1/2 more weeks we will be half way there!
Ashley-I am soooo happy for you! Are your symptoms the same as they were with little Q? I cant wait to find out what everyone else is having!


----------



## waiting2012

UGH....So sorry to not be getting until now...We had b-day cake and snack cakes for Ethan's snack...His mom had brought cupcakes for his sister's birthday but not for Ethan...SO...I found one of those "frozen" Cakes in the freezer section by Pepperidge Farms and it was actually white with sprinkles on it! I dug out my "3" candle and we sang happy birthday to him...He enjoyed it a lot!

As for me personally--actually looking forward to going to bed...I'm so dang tired...I got my check today--and of course Walmart was having issues with cashing it--I know--get a bank account--LOL--but we have one and its in Wichita Falls--45 min drive from Bowie...So after an hour--found some place to cash the stupid thing and Jason is going to pick up the suburban at 1 tomorrow--so I have NO idea when I'll be able to be on tomorrow during the day...

Andi--WAHOO!!! You might end up with a litter!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:....That is great news!!! and with that much stimulation--you are bound to get at least one egg fertilized this month!!!! Sucks it will be March until you get in again...But it will be here before you know it and you will probably get your :bfp: before then!:winkwink:

Jenn--my folks drive an impala 2010 model--they love theirs..They drove it from kansas--and mom said it rode really nice! Congrats on the car hun!!!

Tanya--I bet your counting down the days till the camping trip! Sounds like loads of fun!!! Much better than the child care siminar I have to go to on saturday for state required hours...

Brooke--So sorry that old witch found you!!!! :bfp:s are coming hun!

Ashe--I think I'm feeling some of your m/s--you are welcome to claim it at any time! :rofl:...Feeling the nausea again--its been a while since it was a problem and I hope that this an isolated event...:rofl:

Amanda--can't wait to hear how you are! Hope all is ok!

I feel so loopy now...I am sure I repeated some things that I've already said..And yes, feeling very nauseated right now--ugh....I also noticed I have a swollen lymphnode or salivary gland under my chin on the left side...I have had them before--I don't feel sick or anything but its there--every once in a while they pop up on me especially since having a lymphnode removed from left groin..Yay Me...I need to check on the quick dinner I popped in the oven...I think I'm going to hit the hay after I eat--Jason has to take me to work so he'll have the car--that way he can come get me at lunch time...Yay me twice over!


----------



## TandA08

Steph, I must say that was definitely one odd dream, but I will confess.... I have odd ones too! :rofl:

Yes I am counting down the days till my trip. Now, this isn't going to be some relaxing camping trip up in the solitude of the mountains or anything. We will be out in the desert at a huge offroad desert truck race called King of the Hammers. It's not a race that we are racing in, but we go to spectate and to get hubby's business name out there. He does metalworking and custom fabrication for offroad vehicles.
Anyway, I'll be riding in our rock crawler (kinda like a sand buggy but on 40" tires) for small parts of it (on the smooth trails) and then hiking the rocky/rough terrain so that I don't get bounced around. In fact, here's a couple pics of our rock crawler, the first one is a mild example of the terrain that we will be going over, the 2nd one is slightly more extreme, but not nearly the extent of the buggy's capabilities. I will be walking any of the terrain like this so that I am not getting bounced around.

(Sorry, there are 2 topics that I just go crazy talking about, that most people don't even care about - and that's horses and offroading! :rofl: )
 



Attached Files:







CIMG1948.jpg
File size: 64.3 KB
Views: 0









CIMG1485.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Tanya that looks like lots of FUNNNN! Be careful though :) 

Sorry I didn't say a proper goodnight to everyone last night I went to take a shower....then proceeded to get sick :( all over the place. I duno what was wrong but I went to sleep an woke up feeling a LOT better.....who knows what happened but I'm glad I'm better now. I had the strangest dream though it was almost creepy. I was like volunteering to work in a jail...then went to be a prison warden HAHA....weird....not really my thing but it was an interesting dream and I learned some things haha....weird how dreams teach you sometimes. 

Well I gotta go get my oldest off to school....I haven't really mentioned much to you guys about my oldest....but its a rough road for us. He has horrible ADHD and he constantly hurts Trysten the baby (my 3 year old)......it drives us past our insane point so in the afternoons when he comes home from school I can't get on here much b/c I have no clue what he's liable of doing to the baby. 

Everyone in the family feels sorry for him....but I can't feel sorry for him...I've seen him almost kill my infant baby when he was 3 weeks old....I can't leave him alone for a freaking second and he drives our family apart. But its my life and thats how it has to be. He took an IQ test and hes a GENIUS.....I just really have tried my hardest to bond with him but he's made me angry and hurt people so many times its hard to look at him as anything more than a child who drives me insane and right now hes totally pushing my buttons. 

I sometimes wish his father would take some responsibility and let him go live with them so they can see what I've dealt with for 8 years now.....I just perhaps need a bit of a break :(

Maybe thas why God hasn't gave me another child I really do have my hands full with my 8 year old.....my 3 year old is so much easier to handle. HE LISTENS to me.....Tyler 8yr old....doesn't listen what so ever.....and it doesn't matter what you do to discipline :( it just doesn't work. We put him in time out or something small he stands there kicks the wall punches the wall (holes in the wall) .....grrrrrrr OK rant over :)


----------



## TandA08

Yes Andi, it is a ton of fun! It will be great when our baby is no longer a baby and able to enjoy this hobby with us! And, no worries, I'm always careful, lol, that's why I walk most of the trails.

Andi, I am so sorry to hear about your struggles with your older son. I am familiar with how rough it can be with a difficult child. We are always here when you need to vent.

:hugs:

So, I'm sad.... my hubby left this morning for the camping trip :sad: and I won't see him until Thursday afternoon when I get out there. I hate it when he's gone. But at least it's just a couple days. Last year I didn't go on this camping trip, and DH went for a week - that was miserable.

Well, I gotta get back to work, tons to do....


----------



## Affyash

Sorry girls, I was having a helluva day yesterday and just didn't have the energy or mojo to get on! I got in a huge financial fight with my husband over a $30 Intelligender (gender test) that I wanted to buy later on, thinking it would bond us even more over this baby and whatnot. He proceeded to tell me that I need stop finding things to spend $ on and blah blah blah. Even though he apologized last night and bought flowers and everything, I just couldn't let it go. Then he was just being so insensitive on our way to bed last night, that I just cried myself to sleep because he's so unromantic and unaffectionate. He didn't even bother to comfort me. THEN at like 11 he woke me up because I was snoring, which reminded me that I was so sad, and I started bawling again! I kicked him out of bed! He tried to act like nothing happened this morning, but 

I'm just so hurt and so emotional! Most of it's probably just me being hormonal but I am so sensitive and he's such a prick! I think what's really going on is that I'm still so very very very nervous that this baby sticks and I'm taking it out on everyone and everything. I mean, I'm confident, but I'm so scared. Plus, my symptoms like come and go and they're not constant, so every time I realize my boobs don't hurt, I panic.

OK, rant done and enough about me! I'll be ok, I just needed to vent!

Jenn, that's great about your new car, I hope you love it and there's no weird knocking in the engine LOL!

Steph, your dream is totally normal and natural when you're prego. I get craaaaaaazy vivid dreams too! But none about the baby yet. Maybe you will have a dark haired girl with teeth! LOL! Good luck today with the car, I hope it all goes smoothly! Love you girl, thank you again for everything!

Tanya, I hope you're not too lonely! Just try to eat and sleep your way through Thursday! Comfort food and big comfy pillows! :) Hope work is treating you better, too.

Andi, I'm so sorry about the drama with your eldest. I know how hard ADHD can be, I have lots of people in my family with it. Hopefully the older he gets, the calmer he'll be. What kind of meds if any is he on? That's really scary about trying to hurt Trysten, I'm not sure how I'd handle that. You're a brave strong woman! Hugs! Oh and fabulous news about your follies! I so hope that this is your month and that you can get prego before the drama of the following months!

Amanda hope you're still feeling up and positive about this month! I have a really strong feeling for you! SMEP DO YOUR MAGIC!!!

Brooke, I hope you're OK, hun! I'm worried about you! Log on and let us know you're doing OK. Love and hugs! This is a whole new month with whole new possibilities! Don't you lose hope, your time is coming!


----------



## TandA08

Aw Ash, I'm so sorry. Men can be so incredibly insensitive and they always seem to pick the wrong times to be that way. I had hoped that being pregnant would bring me and DH closer and be able to share the excitement with each other, and he quite often has not been considerate of me and has not shown as much excitement as I would have thought that he would. But hang in there, as things progress it'll get better, guys are just weird about showing their feelings. And of course they think the same thing about us, that we are weird about our feelings :haha: Love ya girl!


----------



## Affyash

Thank you Tanya, I appreciate it! I'm totally over it now (just took me 12 hours!) and again I really don't know that it was all him. I think it was like 50/50, him being insensitive and my hormones taking over.

Got a text of Steph's new SUV, pretty awesome! I want a pic of her sitting in it! I'll bet she looks tiny! 

OK, forgive me, but I'm a bit nuts and I just started being really paranoid about this pregnancy. Don't get me wrong, I "know" I'm prego, but I'm just so scared having had my chemical and all that. Sooooo, I went and got a prego test at the store. This is what I got. Be nice to me...LOL!
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Affyash

Oh and I really hope posting that doesn't come across as insensitive to any of you ladies' worries, troubles, pains. I would never want to hurt any of you or make you sad, so please just smack me if I ever do! Love and hugs to you all!


----------



## TandA08

HOLY CRAP ASH! That's the best damn BFP I've EVER seen!!!!! I'm jealous!!!! But, of course, as soon as I saw my faint BFP I never took another one, or I'm sure I coulda seen that too. lol


----------



## Affyash

Shoot, girl, you could probably see it now! I got an extra stick you can take. LOL! I just am way too educated about everything pregnancy and the internet is not my friend. I def feel prego (aside from the symptoms coming and going) and I know in my heart that everything's OK. But with everything that happened in Aug, I just needed the reassurance. Plus, I think the reason Joe and I fought last night is because I was taking all of these emotions out on him. So, moving on, new day, def prego! Thank you for posting! :) Miss you!


----------



## TandA08

LOL trade you the pee stick for the preggie pops! :rofl: I'm just kidding, I've had an ultrasound and have a huge baby bump, that's sufficient proof for me now, lol. But I TOTALLY understand the nerve wracking that you are going through. I went through it with this one because of my MC in Sept. And don't worry about your symptoms coming and going, there are still times that I ask myself "am I really pregnant?" Then I wake up 5 times a night to go pee, and tell myself, yup, no doubting it! LOL

Miss you too! I'll be gone this weekend, but maybe the next one we can meet up for a bit!


----------



## Affyash

LOL yeah I think you're pretty much guaranteed a baby now! So happy for you, that's so great. I'll totally keep you posted on whether I need the preggie pops, so far so good. :) I would love to meet up with you again so soon! I'm pretty busy the next couple weekends (baby birthday, visit to San Diego, playdate) but let's see how it goes. I may very well need some time out of the house and rolling around time with Takoda. I wonder what he'd think of me now. Might eat my pants off! We'll def get together before too long, cause I want to hop on that boy again for real! Hugs!

Oh and Jenn, before I forget, I haven't gotten the package yet, I wonder if it got lost or if it's in my husband's back seat and he doesn't know it! I promise I'll go through his car tonight to see if we really did get it. We need to mail them off to Brooke and Andi and Amanda so they get their BFPs!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ash :( I cried myself to sleep the other night b/c of the same thing :( they just don't understand us women and we darn sure don't understand them. I've been MIA today cleaning the house....I've cleaned almost the whole house in 3 days and I duno WHAT is wrong with me. I went to bed last night sick as can be throwing up an all...wake up all refreshed and cleaned half the house?!?!?!?! Where is my energy coming from LOL...the thought I may someday have a baby haha....ANYWAYS nothing much happening here...got a new neighbor and shes 4 months pregnant :) woohoo...the last neighbor that moved out had a 6 month old....seems every single person around me has babies but me LOL....I find that IRONIC....but I'm eating up her pregnancy asked today when she finds out the gender she said in a MONTH :) wooohhoooooo :) if I can't have my own I can babysit :) lol


----------



## waiting2012

Hello Ladies...

Wow I missed a butt load didn't I?????

Andi--sorry you have to watch the oldest son so close....Adrian takes Adderall for her ADHD and she's not violent--but BITCHY!!! Sometimes the meds can do that to them to when it starts to wear off...Sorry you are going through this...I know its probably something you've already considered or tried--so hope I don't overstep my bounds--Have you been able to find a good counselor for him? Adrian was seeing a nice counselor but we get going to her when she announced she was leaving--I think its time we found another one for Adrian--the counseling she got helped a lot and when Wes was diagnosed Bipolar--he was in Red River and UBH (both behaivoral hospitals)--he spent a total of 6 wks (2 wks at a time) in them--best thing we ever did. I did see kids in there younger than Adrian--the hospitalization is tough and they do everything on a reward system--but they maybe able to teach your oldest some tricks to dealing with his "rage" and what triggers it..You have to think of your youngest hun. Again, sorry if overstepped my bounds...I've given this same advice to a good friend who has a teen daughter (she's about 2 years older than Adrian) and my friend feels like she has failed somehow with her oldest..You are not a failure as a parent and God is NOT punishing you or keeping you from having another because your son has some issues right now in his life. It could be as simple as a chemical imbalance; possibly high functioning autism--Jason is high functioning autistic--he used to have "rages" too--but we found out and he got techniques on how to control those plus he was on meds for awhile as he is also Bipolar--if you only knew half the crap he did as a kid---Threatened the principal (was going to bring a gun to school)--told off the entire school via their sound system, etc...Trust me--if there is hope for a normal life for him--there is one for you oldest! Love ya girl, and you are in my prayers!

Ashe--AMAZING:winkwink: HPT!!!! If only I could get something as grand as that! Oh, well..Maybe next week, right?....Sorry your dh was being insensitive to you--MEN...Can't live them, but got to have their sperm to get pregnant...:rofl:...At least yours brought you flowers...I have to pay for my appt. out of pocket next week--300.00 and my wonderful hubby said--"why don't you wait for the medicaid?"--I was like, "I will be 11 weeks next week...UGH, DUH!" I got a letter today about how they need some more info from me--damn state...I understand--they need to verify my income etc... Anyhow--its been a sore spot between the dh and I that I'm going to go and spend that much for my first appointment and how that will be the last time I get to spend that much going to the doctor etc. I told him that if he likes I just won't go and I'll wait till the kid pops out to go to the doctor and he can have the 300.00 to use for whatever he thinks was more important...Then has the nerve to ask me what time my appointment was and where in case he could go--I flat out told him--I didn't want him to go!

Tanya--Looks like loads of fun!! My aunt and uncle used to do that kind of thing back in the 70's/early 80's...She went when she was pregnant too--be careful hun! I know you will, but I'm going to say it anyways!

Jenn--hows the new car sweetie...???? Speaking of new cars..:rofl:...Well, when you buy something used--you have to be prepared for something-anything to go wrong..:rofl:...Oh, the suburban drives great--I actually got to drive it tonite...It needs a tune up and some intake gasket replaced and tires balanced--not a big deal--just another 500.00 we were not prepared to spend--but we have it...THANK GOD for the IRS...I say that now--but I know when Jason gets to working in the Oil field--I'll be saying DAMN the IRS!..:rofl:..We will get it back on thursday...It really does drive nice--what is funny is: it's one owner was the kid's doctor...LOL...At least I know who had it...:rofl:..

Brooke--how are you darling? Hope all is going ok! We are missing you!

Amanda--Same goes--is AF finally gone for you hun??? Are we getting our groove on yet????

I hope I didn't miss anything--if I did, I apologize!!!:hugs:

Got to go potty ladies, but I'll be online for a little bit--tomorrow--I get my lunch back--YAY!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So glad someone understands what I'm going through...they have mentioned Aspberger's syndrome a few times.....but no diagnosis. We go back March 1st to the psychiatrist an he has an appt with his pychologist soon which is his counselor pretty much. He teaches him how to deal w/ the problems he has....and works him through it all. I hope we can get it all sorted soon I'm to my breaking point.....and sometimes wish I could just get a little break away from it all. Well I think its bedtime for me I'm totally exhausted! I will update more tomorrow :) lots of love to you all sorry I haven't written a lot lately I'm just terribly exhausted from cleaning 4 days in a row bed is wonderful :) lately!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Sorry I've not been on! Really want to reply to everything I've missed hut I'm in bed and so tired!! Will definitely be on tomorrow though!! :)

AF has officially finished and OH and I got up to some mischief tonight ;) hahaha.
Just quickly.. I'm on cd 8, not due to ovulate for at least another week, if not more but I'm already having back ache and dull cramps :S is that normal? Lol

Well I hope all is well with everyone!! Xx


----------



## TandA08

Ash, that's fine, whenever you have time. We'll get together soon! I'm wanting to make a trip up to my parents soon after we get back from our camping trip, and I'll be driving right through Camarillo, maybe I can plan that trip for when you'll be around and we can meet up in your neck of the woods. Even if it's just for a quick coffee (decaf of course :haha: ) or something.

And yes, Steph, I will be careful, lol, but thank you for looking out for me! 

Well, one more day at work.... I'm afraid it's gonna drag by because I'm so anxious to get outta town. Last night when I got home from work and the ranch, I made cupcakes (to take camping), did a load of laundry and started packing a few things. Then this morning I had some extra time after getting ready for work so I got just about all my clothes packed. So tonight, I just need to pack a few food items into an ice chest (hubby took most of the stuff with him, but I'm taking a few extra things out with me), and that's about it. My friends are picking me up around 8 in the morning and off we go. It's a 3 to 4 hour drive - ugh... but I'll be happy to get there!

Well I need to get back to work.... only been here 20minutes and all I've done is read and catch up here, lol.


----------



## waiting2012

On my am break....Sooo...don't have a lot of time--Having a meeting with my boss...Dunnn da dunn...:rofl:...It's expected though--I have that little boy who has his own anger issues--and he bit 3 x yesterday and she has not been able to talk to his mom yet..Then today--another mom came in and made another comment about her son is the one being picked on--well, its not like that! One of the kids bit yesterday--has never been to the daycare before...:dohh: We are going to brainstorm about what to do, and then my boss said her hubby told her he wants a divorce....:cry:..They've been married about 4 or 5 years this coming May, so I'm sure we'll have a good chat about that...

10 F'ing weeks today! OMG!

Andi--I hope the appointment goes well with your oldest--maybe they can get him diagnosed--I know they don't like to label kids--but you can't get the help until they do...Sad but that is how it is...Prayers for a good day hun!

Amanda--WooHoo! Getting your groove on!!! Come on eggie--theres a friend waiting to play with ya!! :rofl:

Tanya--we are going to miss ya' tomorrow and this weekend--have lots of fun, hun!

Jenn--how are you sweetie? Ya'll should be reaching the 16 week mark, right? I think ya'll are about 6 weeks ahead of me!

Ashe--how is going for you sweetie? 6 wks behind me...:rofl:....It def is flying by...I can't wait to hear the yay's or nay's about a continuing healthy pg next week...I have my moments where I feel really good, then I wonder..I have to QUIT wondering...LOL...

I did get my craving fulfilled last night--Chicken and bacon fluatas from Spicey Mexico..Jason is going to try and make some for me! :rofl:...

I'll be back at lunch! Love ya'll bunches!!


----------



## Affyash

Hiya gals! Feeling good this morning, I had some ligament stretching this morning that hurt like a bitch, but other than that I'm good. I'm feeling a lot like I did when I was preg with Q, so I'm pretty sure I'm having another boy! We'll see though it's so early.

Steph congrats on 10 weeks! Woooohoooo! That's such great news. Cannot wait for your appt next week, I want to see pics! I'll be 5 weeks on Fri, so we're like 5.5 weeks apart! I'm based on Fri, you're based on Wed. Oh, let's just call it 5 weeks so I'll feel better! LOL! Hope the truck is treating you good! Oh and good luck with all the drama at work, I can't imagine. I'm so frightened of behavioral issues with Q because I just know NOTHING about them. Praying it goes well for you (and your poor boss) today.

Tanya you got so much done last night! It's funny how much we can do when there's no one around to bug us! Hope today flies by for you. Definitely enjoy your break, you deserve it. 

Jenn how's things on the block? LOL, sorry I couldn't help myself! Hope you're doing well!

Andi, wow, I'm so glad that Steph had such informative and supportive things to say to you. She does sound like a good resource for details, answers and general venting. I wish I could offer you some good advice, but since I'm totally in the dark with how to help special needs children, I'll just offer you my love and support and hugs! I do hope things ease up for him and I hope his appointments shed some light on what's going on with him. Poor thing. Happy to hear about your neighbor, maybe her juju will rub off on you and you guys can be prego together! I hear you though on everyone being pregnant. I swear, EVERYWHERE I go, there's some lady rubbing her belly. Because I want(ed) so much, it was hard to see and I'd always end up being envious. Hang in there, your time will come too!

Amanda, get your freak on girl! Glad you're almost at O time again. I typically get mild cramping throughout my whole cycle too, and I often wondered why. I do suspect that its because the cervix is moving around up there (up and down and whatnot) so I always attributed my cramping to that. But I agree, any cramping when there's no reason for it just plain sucks. Just stick to the SMEP plan just in case you O early or whatever and I pray pray pray this is your month!!!

Brookey honey hope you're doing good! We miss you doll! Love and hugs!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls....my chart just looks WEIRD this cycle....like my bleed started before my temp drop then now this chart shows the whole drop its soooo funny looking never had a chart look like that....wonder if its all those follicles LOL making my hormones rage...b/c I keep throwing up its gotta be hormonal I've never done this before....not even when pregnant and its not a virus no one else is sick. Its WEIRD I tell you! 

So....found out the dates hubby is "leaving" for his TDY.....it'll be later at the end of April to mid May, and my best friend just has told me shes moving to Atlanta 300 miles away.....eck....so this birthday of mine this year....will be just me and my kiddos. How "sad" :-( Maybe I can go to Virginia on my birthday haha.....j/k I can't afford it :( an me driving THAT far with two kids.....not gonna happen :\.....I just wish he didn't have to leave me...but its still weeks away...but I can't help but be sad...hes only been home 6 months from his deployment this will be like dejavu....even though hes gonna be in a safe location...just the missing him part is going to suck :(

So I'm hormonal lately and crying constantly.....I am so upset b/c things look so good this cycle and I can't get an IUI or anything to "help" me along.....March 26th seems like ages away from today..... I wanna cry. On the other hand....the tax money came in today which was shocking.....but.....its not like I can spend any of it since we have to pay off bills and "make a baby" with whats left over.....

OK my ranting is over........

Steph thanks for the info and kind words...its a daily struggle :\ last night he didn't go to sleep until 11:30 pm....I was upset an mad and everything else...grrr....

Jenn....how are you doing? 

Tanya have fun on your trip I'm JEALOUS :) lol 

Brooke---hope AF is almost completely gone an you feel better soon....maybe we can both get it this cycle :) I have faith! 

Amanda you too darling! We can do this all 3 of us!

Ash....hang in there :) try not to overdo anything...dont wanna make that stretching worse :) hope you feel better soon!


----------



## TandA08

Ash, I totally know that stretching pain! I've been having super duper ooper sharp pains for the last week! A couple of times they made me double over! But they are so short lived, only last a couple seconds then gone. They come and go all day, and in various spots.

And thanks Ladies, I will have a ton of fun this weekend, and I am so impatient to leave already. I will miss you all tons, and probably won't be online at all (depends on my cell service if I will be able to get online from my phone). I've been texting DH this morning, so there's at least some service out there. But last night when he tried to call me, we had a hard time keeping the call connected.

Gotta pee, I'll be back in a while....


----------



## waiting2012

This is going to be quick ladies...BUT I will be back! Going to get gas in the car and grab some grub...I will reply properly in a few--if I don't leave now...I'll be way behind in replying...:rofl:...

Back in a bit....

Hanging the "Out to Lunch" sign but only for a matter of minutes!!

:p


----------



## TandA08

Okay Steph.... I am waiting... lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

And....I forgot to mention something thats been bugging me.....

my husband is just not affectionate to me anymore...I duno wtf is going on or whats wrong...but OMG its driving me nuts I cried myself to sleep last night :( I tried to hint at him what was wrong since the TV show we were watching was "having the same sort of ISSUE" grrr....OMG....men!


----------



## TandA08

Oh Andi, I'm sorry you are feeling that way. MEN! I've discovered that they don't get the "hints" very often, maybe you will need to be a little more blunt about it. Ask him if there's something bothering him. See if you can get him to open up and talk about how he's feeling about anything lately.


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, I'm back--sitting in the parking lot and I need to run in a charge the ole computer..I can get online and do that--so no biggie...Give me a couple of more minutes...:winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

Alright..I'll start with latest tidbit first...Bare with me...:rofl:..

Ok, Andi--Like Tanya said, MEN DON'T GET IT! They think with about 1% of their brain and the penis thinks with the other 99%. Which is why men wonder we cry and scream and holler when they forget to pick up their socks--its not the socks we are screaming about--but the 1001 other things they did in the past 24-48 hours and no matter how many hints we dropped--they weren't catching it--so when they forget to pick up those nasty socks--that was the one thing that pushes us over the edge... Talk to him, hun. Communication is the number one reason most couples don't stay together--when you let the walls of communication get blocked--you are setting yourself up for heartache. This is the same thing my boss is going through when he dropped the D' word. They have been so busy remodeling a house they just bought 6+ months ago and are now finally living in--it came to a head. They quit talking about what they were feeling--she's been talking to him today on her phone--and I'm sure it will work itself out. You and your hubby have SO much going on... Deployment, babymaking, a troubled son, your bff moving away, being away from family..You name it hun, you have got it and men aren't like us--they won't go in search of a "forum" to spill their woes on for other men to read because not a one of them knows how to help another if tools aren't involved. BIG HUGS TO YOU SWEETIE!!!


----------



## TandA08

OMG! Steph I just noticed a fine print on one of your tickers!! It says "my mommy's uterus is about the size of a grapefruit, which she'd like to throw at daddy right now" :rofl: So appropriate for the emotions we go through and the insensitivities that our DHs offer!
And wow 10wks, it is going by sooo fast! I can't believe that Jenn and I are almost at 16wks - 4 months!!!! Holy crap!! Where has the time gone!?


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> Alright..I'll start with latest tidbit first...Bare with me...:rofl:..
> 
> Ok, Andi--Like Tanya said, MEN DON'T GET IT! They think with about 1% of their brain and the penis thinks with the other 99%. Which is why men wonder we cry and scream and holler when they forget to pick up their socks--its not the socks we are screaming about--but the 1001 other things they did in the past 24-48 hours and no matter how many hints we dropped--they weren't catching it--so when they forget to pick up those nasty socks--that was the one thing that pushes us over the edge... Talk to him, hun. Communication is the number one reason most couples don't stay together--when you let the walls of communication get blocked--you are setting yourself up for heartache. This is the same thing my boss is going through when he dropped the D' word. They have been so busy remodeling a house they just bought 6+ months ago and are now finally living in--it came to a head. They quit talking about what they were feeling--she's been talking to him today on her phone--and I'm sure it will work itself out. You and your hubby have SO much going on... Deployment, babymaking, a troubled son, your bff moving away, being away from family..You name it hun, you have got it and men aren't like us--they won't go in search of a "forum" to spill their woes on for other men to read because *not a one of them knows how to help another if tools aren't involved.* BIG HUGS TO YOU SWEETIE!!!

Steph you said that beautifully!


----------



## waiting2012

Ashe--That pain you and Tanya have been having--had some of that last night too..Although this time it was right in the front near my bladder...It was like, "well hello.. Look a nice trampoline to jump on.." :rofl:

Amanda--already said it--WAHOO..Getting your groove on!! Remember "SUPER FREAK"...Be super freaky-deaky!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

I'm telling you Tanya...LOL...All Jason thinks about is BOOBIES, and when he's going to get his next peice of A&&...:rofl:...I can't tell you what I would like to do with that penis of his...LOL...And time is def. flying by...I went to "Mymonthlycycles.com" last night--and was informed that I was on CD 70 or 71--something like that..:rofl:..As I missed my first AF--I was like cool, then the second one...I was like ALRIGHT!--I guess I never realized how much I like NOT having my period until this time around--and I've discovered the only thing Jason does like about pregnancy--NO PERIOD...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Just scarfed down 3 of the best chicken roll ups ever!!! YEAH! Jason went and got me a bunch of Cherry Mashes last night--so I have dessert...heeheehee... A shame we don't have Taco Bell in Bowie--nearest one is Decatur and it's a good 30 min drive one way--and I can't afford to go and get chicken and bacon fluatas every week...:rofl:...7.99 a plate for 3 (with rice and beans--that I could careless about!) Hopefully, Jason will figure out what is in them and make some for me...


----------



## TandA08

K, I have to ask, what is Cherry Mash???


----------



## waiting2012

hang on...I'll take a picture or try and find one for you--its kind of hard to explain..:rofl:...My phone is in the car so hang on just a minute...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Alright, hold onto your panties...:rofl:


----------



## TandA08

I'm hanging on.....


----------



## TandA08

But somebody might look at me weird if I'm holding my panties :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

The best candy there is!!!! I found their store online...YAY!!! I can order a bunch now....YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TandA08

I just googled it... guess I coulda just done that in the first place :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Jason won't eat them or baby ruth's because...emmm..they look unappetizing to him..:rofl:...I grew up with my dad eating them..There are 2 different makers--we can't get the really good ones here--they are made in DesMoines Iowa...The ones we can get here are made in St.Jo Missouri..


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> View attachment 337266
> The best candy there is!!!! I found their store online...YAY!!! I can order a bunch now....YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yup that's the exact site I was just looking at.....


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl:...I did a yahoo search...:rofl:...I didn't want to go out to my car..:rofl:...I know you can make them--my mom used to make them in a bar form...But she's better at candy making than I am...


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> Jason won't eat them or baby ruth's because...emmm..they look unappetizing to him..:rofl:...I grew up with my dad eating them..There are 2 different makers--we can't get the really good ones here--they are made in DesMoines Iowa...The ones we can get here are made in St.Jo Missouri..

I'm not so sure that I would like them either. I'm not a fan of the cherries and chocolate combination. But hey, all the more for you :haha:


----------



## waiting2012

I ought to order some and send ya'll some...They are a little peice of HEAVEN....UMMMM... I like to eat the chocolate all around the cherry stuff--and then eat the middle...I do the same with my reeses, chocolate cupcakes...Although I don't eat oreos like that--I have to have my oreos still together dipped in milk...:rofl:...


----------



## waiting2012

waiting2012 said:


> I ought to order some and send ya'll some...They are a little peice of HEAVEN....UMMMM... I like to eat the chocolate all around the cherry stuff--and then eat the middle...I do the same with my reeses, chocolate cupcakes...Although I don't eat oreos like that--I have to have my oreos still together dipped in milk...:rofl:...

Ok, get some and send to everyone but Tanya..:rofl:....I LOVE chocolate and cherries....I found some chocolate covered blueberries at Christmas time for Wes--he likes blueberries more than cherries...I'm not a big fan of strawberries..I'll eat them--but very rarely...


----------



## TandA08

:rofl:
I like to open my oreos, eat the one half that doesnt have the filling then eat the half that does LOL


----------



## TandA08

Oh and I HATE chocolate covered cherries, it's the cherry goo stuff that I can't stand! LOL But I like cherries by themselves, fresh and the marrachino cherries. Just not chocolate covered ones. I love chocolate covered strawberries, especially the ones covered in white chocolate!!


----------



## waiting2012

That is so funny Tanya--I love to suck the gooey stuff out of the chocolate covered cherries...:rofl:....I like to eat the Cadbury Eggs with the creamy stuff inside of them too..I hate when I get one that has crystalized or hardened inside--I feel like I'm being cheated...LOL :rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ehhh I have tried "telling him bluntly" and he just laughed at me......oh well I guess he just doesn't like the kissing and making out part he wants to get straight to the :sex: lmao.....anyways.....I feel a little better I got to tell him how rude he was when I called him earlier to tell him about tonights plans and ehh he actually said he was sorry for treating me like crap. Wow...thats a start. I'm so frustrated ehh...maybe I can just cut him off til right before O time HAHA.....I know I'm mean..

That candy looks good....I don't really like cherry too much....but it makes me want some valentines day chocolates :) lol some Godiva's sound yummy too! mmmmmm......ok enough of chocolate I'm trying to stick to a diet plan HAHA.....all these yummy foods you ladies always talk about HAHA....well I guess I better get off here....and go cry some more since thats what my body keeps wanting to do for NO REASON....I guess I'm just a little overwhelmed right now trying to pay off bills w/ the income tax....just a stressful thing LOL.....but at least I can get rid of 8 bills :) makes me smile a little :)


----------



## waiting2012

Def not a fan of white chocolate either--I feel cheated with out the cocoa in it...:rofl:....:rofl:...I'm just weird like that...LOL


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Ehhh I have tried "telling him bluntly" and he just laughed at me......oh well I guess he just doesn't like the kissing and making out part he wants to get straight to the :sex: lmao.....anyways.....I feel a little better I got to tell him how rude he was when I called him earlier to tell him about tonights plans and ehh he actually said he was sorry for treating me like crap. Wow...thats a start. I'm so frustrated ehh...maybe I can just cut him off til right before O time HAHA.....I know I'm mean..
> 
> That candy looks good....I don't really like cherry too much....but it makes me want some valentines day chocolates :) lol some Godiva's sound yummy too! mmmmmm......ok enough of chocolate I'm trying to stick to a diet plan HAHA.....all these yummy foods you ladies always talk about HAHA....well I guess I better get off here....and go cry some more since thats what my body keeps wanting to do for NO REASON....I guess I'm just a little overwhelmed right now trying to pay off bills w/ the income tax....just a stressful thing LOL.....but at least I can get rid of 8 bills :) makes me smile a little :)

Awe, sweetie....I hope things get better in the hubby area...At least he said he was sorry..Mine doesn't know that word...Nor does he know where the florist is or the card section at the store...:growlmad: He just blows whatever pisses me off-off. I'm more like your dh--I hate the mushy gushy stuff when it comes to :sex:--I would rather just get it over with--but I like to hold hands but I'm not overly affectionate in other areas or at other times--my mom and dad weren't a very lovey-dovey couple but my dad did always buy her flowers and jewelery..My mom is a jewelery whore..I told her soo to...I'm quite content with my wedding band; and flowers would be nice every once in a while--but I've learned to not expect them...:coffee:
As for the crying spells...Hun, I'm so sorry--your hormones are truely doing a number on ya!!! I hope you get to feeling better!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Okay, I am STARVING!!! And I still have to wait another half hour before lunch!!! And I had breakfast and two snacks already! Baby must be going through a growth spurt!


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> AndreaFlorida said:
> 
> 
> Ehhh I have tried "telling him bluntly" and he just laughed at me......oh well I guess he just doesn't like the kissing and making out part he wants to get straight to the :sex: lmao.....anyways.....I feel a little better I got to tell him how rude he was when I called him earlier to tell him about tonights plans and ehh he actually said he was sorry for treating me like crap. Wow...thats a start. I'm so frustrated ehh...maybe I can just cut him off til right before O time HAHA.....I know I'm mean..
> 
> That candy looks good....I don't really like cherry too much....but it makes me want some valentines day chocolates :) lol some Godiva's sound yummy too! mmmmmm......ok enough of chocolate I'm trying to stick to a diet plan HAHA.....all these yummy foods you ladies always talk about HAHA....well I guess I better get off here....and go cry some more since thats what my body keeps wanting to do for NO REASON....I guess I'm just a little overwhelmed right now trying to pay off bills w/ the income tax....just a stressful thing LOL.....but at least I can get rid of 8 bills :) makes me smile a little :)
> 
> Awe, sweetie....I hope things get better in the hubby area...At least he said he was sorry..Mine doesn't know that word...Nor does he know where the florist is or the card section at the store...:growlmad: He just blows whatever pisses me off-off. I'm more like your dh--I hate the mushy gushy stuff when it comes to :sex:--I would rather just get it over with--but I like to hold hands but I'm not overly affectionate in other areas or at other times--my mom and dad weren't a very lovey-dovey couple but my dad did always buy her flowers and jewelery..My mom is a jewelery whore..I told her soo to...I'm quite content with my wedding band; and flowers would be nice every once in a while--but I've learned to not expect them...:coffee:
> As for the crying spells...Hun, I'm so sorry--your hormones are truely doing a number on ya!!! I hope you get to feeling better!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Very true, him appologizing is a good start. Hope things get easier for you! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I haven't even eaten yet....been too gloomy blah...I'm sure tonight when my mom comes to get my smallest one it'll get better I'll get a small break away from one of the babies LOL


----------



## waiting2012

LOL Tanya--he's telling you "Feed Me"......LOL...

I went back to the site--I can get a WHOLE box of em for 24.00--WAHOO, Slap your granny!! We pay nearly a 1.50 for them here....:rofl:...:dohh:...I even "liked" them on my facebook page...:rofl:...


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> I haven't even eaten yet....been too gloomy blah...I'm sure tonight when my mom comes to get my smallest one it'll get better I'll get a small break away from one of the babies LOL

That would be good for you sweetie...I def think you need some "alone time" or at least "alone with dh time"...:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well I'll still have the oldest...but I can handle him by himself! He's easy then....has anyone ever seen a chart like mine? Is just my temp keeps dropping and dropping I'm CONFUSED....wth is my body doing :)

Hoping this weird cycle is it :)


----------



## TandA08

I think that's all the baby cares about is food! FOOOD FOOOOD!! 

:rofl: It's amazing I haven't gained much weight! I've had to eat non-stop since I was 3wks pregnant! LOL shheeeeesh


----------



## TandA08

Sorry Andi, I am no good with charts, :dohh:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

mm you are making me HUNGRY!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Completely off topic...But when ya'll get a chance--go to www.CandyFavorites.com

They have "retro" candy....:rofl:...Ok, can you tell I've got a sweet tooth????


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--how many days again was your af? I see on your chart it started the 3rd, but remind me again so I don't have to go back several postings ago--when did it end? Was it normal?


----------



## TandA08

Steph I get a sweet tooth everyday after lunch. I always have to have a small sweet snack after lunch otherwise I actually get nauseous again. Totally weird. Breakfast and dinner doesn't bother me, but lunch..... gotta have something sweet after! :wacko:


----------



## waiting2012

LOL...That is the same here....Although--I crave salt too...I'm not much on stuff that is salty--but if I have something sweet--got to have some salt afterwards--which is why I'm enjoying my last little container of pringles right now...:rofl:


----------



## Affyash

Holy crap in a hand basket have I missed a lot!!! I didn't get any emails that you guys were posting or I would've been on here!

Andi, I have never charted before, so I really don't know the first thing about them. From what you've been saying, things are a little odd for you right now. Between the sickness, the bleeding and dizziness and the heavy period, I don't know what to think other than perhaps your hormones are out of wack. Have you ever tried any of the herbal supplements? Even the Fertile Blend from GNC? I tried those in December, and in Jan, for the first time in over a year, I had a 28 day cycle. I am confident that they cut my cycle down. Very weird.

As for the hubby, my lord can I relate! My husband is very cuddly and affectionate, but only at night when I'm trying to sleep. And like Steph said, it's more because he's trying to please Mr. Winky than he's trying to actually be affectionate with me. I would really appreciate more romance and sensitivity. DH NEVER buys me flowers, so I know the only reason he did is because a week or two ago (when he had screwed up again) I told him to go buy me flowers to make up for it. So this time, he just did it on his own. That's flowers twice this month, but I swear it had been a year before that I hadn't gotten any. I do agree with the other ladies, that perhaps you should sit him down and look in his eyes and tell him how you feel. Between everything you have going on, it sounds like you both need the partnership and the bonding. Hope it all works out! I'm so sorry you're blue!

Steph you crack me up with your cherry mash's! I love cherries and chocolate and basically anything with chocolate, minus grasshoppers and whatever they do now! You're welcome to send me a couple if you want, I wouldn't complain! Our husband's are best friends from another life. Insensitive and horny! Ugh!

Tanya you eat like a bird! Your baby BOY just requires regular feedings every couple hours. Very funny! Can't wait to hear what you eat for lunch!

Feeling a little woosy right now, must go eat...I'll be back!


----------



## waiting2012

Affyash said:


> Holy crap in a hand basket have I missed a lot!!! I didn't get any emails that you guys were posting or I would've been on here!
> 
> Andi, I have never charted before, so I really don't know the first thing about them. From what you've been saying, things are a little odd for you right now. Between the sickness, the bleeding and dizziness and the heavy period, I don't know what to think other than perhaps your hormones are out of wack. Have you ever tried any of the herbal supplements? Even the Fertile Blend from GNC? I tried those in December, and in Jan, for the first time in over a year, I had a 28 day cycle. I am confident that they cut my cycle down. Very weird.
> 
> As for the hubby, my lord can I relate! My husband is very cuddly and affectionate, but only at night when I'm trying to sleep. And like Steph said, it's more because he's trying to please Mr. Winky than he's trying to actually be affectionate with me. I would really appreciate more romance and sensitivity. DH NEVER buys me flowers, so I know the only reason he did is because a week or two ago (when he had screwed up again) I told him to go buy me flowers to make up for it. So this time, he just did it on his own. That's flowers twice this month, but I swear it had been a year before that I hadn't gotten any. I do agree with the other ladies, that perhaps you should sit him down and look in his eyes and tell him how you feel. Between everything you have going on, it sounds like you both need the partnership and the bonding. Hope it all works out! I'm so sorry you're blue!
> 
> Steph you crack me up with your cherry mash's! I love cherries and chocolate and basically anything with chocolate, minus grasshoppers and whatever they do now! You're welcome to send me a couple if you want, I wouldn't complain! Our husband's are best friends from another life. Insensitive and horny! Ugh!
> 
> Tanya you eat like a bird! Your baby BOY just requires regular feedings every couple hours. Very funny! Can't wait to hear what you eat for lunch!
> 
> Feeling a little woosy right now, must go eat...I'll be back!

Well said, Ashe...:rofl:..If you find some weird box dripping chocolate out of the corners--you'll know who its from! They say to pack them with dry ice..Hmmm...I wonder..I might try that and send my sista' from another motha' some Cherry Mashes! :winkwink: **If anyone cares to gamble on them..Let me know..If I do order a whole box--I can't eat them all myself--:rofl:**


----------



## waiting2012

Getting close to that time for me ladies...Feel the bathroom calling too...I have choir practice tonite...I didn't go last week so have to go tonite since Easter is at the end of March and we are doing some sort of "book" of Easter music...But I'll try to be online when I get home! :winkwink:

Ya'll have a great day NO matter what!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AF (officially) started on the 3rd....but I was bleeding on the 2nd...but the doctor said don't count it since it "went away and came back" soooo I went by what he said and put heavy on the 3rd...and it just technically went away today really....I had some light spotting here an there yesterday an today its just scanty.....I duno but I do know I have a horrid headache...and my temps just keep on dropping....I am surprised I bled with my temps still high but who knows what my body was thinking really! Oh well....they say sometimes the "weird" cycle is the one you catch the eggy on ....I SURE HOPE!

AF was not normal at any rate....it came on the 2nd then disappeared for 24 hours...then came again on the night of the 3rd....a day later....and it was HORRID heavy.....and I was SOOOO CRAMPY :( it was unreal I'm glad its over with :)


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--I'll check to see about your cycle, etc.. tonite if I can get online...I wonder if its not like what Ashe said..That is really odd--not a 100% sure about the whole FF thing--tried it several years ago--and was dumbfounded by it...But it is strange...:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Just saw your post Andi...I'm praying this is the weird one that gets the egg for you sweetie!!! :winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

Alright, going to the bathroom before I need to borrow one of the kid's diapers...And I'll check in later if my connection is good!

Love ya'll!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks ladies I sure hope! I hope all of us get it this coming cycle :) woohooo I have FAITH :)


----------



## TandA08

Dammit! I had a nice post all typed up and then lost it!

Let's try this again....

Ash you crack me up with your phrases - "holy crap in a hand bag"!!

I had a tuna sandwich on wheat bread with french fries and an orange soda! But dangit! I forgot to ask them to NOT toast the bread! The sandwich was stacked high with lettuce, tomato, and tuna and I could barely take a bite, and with the bread toasted it tore up the roof of my mouth....


----------



## Affyash

Ugh Tanya I feel the same way about toasted bread on sandwiches! Always tears my mouth up! I hate that! Sounds like the bird is expanding her eating habits! :) I had had left over Chipotle bowl from yesterday and two garlic bread sticks from Stone Fire Grill (my coworkers forced me to go after I had finished the Chipotle!) But the sticks were free cause they paid for them and my Chipotle didn't get wasted and lasted me two lunch meals this week! :) Happy tummy.

Sista from anotha motha Steph, you're funny! I love me some sweets too. I'm trying really hard to be "mostly" good this pregnancy. Last time I had Cold Stone at least once a week, sometimes two or three! I'll just eat until I'm full, try to focus on the healthy foods, and if I need something bad, I'll just try to eat as little of it as possible!

Andi I'm glad you're positive about this cycle, sometimes that's all it takes. Time the freakiness right and you never know! FX for you!!!!

Loves yous guys!


----------



## TandA08

Amanda - this one's for you! :hugs: I am eating a Mint Bubbly, sent to me from DHs family in Australia for Christmas!


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow ok I finally got finished with page 193 and there is still sooooo much to catch up to but hubby just got here and we have alot of stuff to do still tonight:( Ill try to get back on later:) Love you all


----------



## TandA08

Holy crap Jenn! Page 193!! You sure have a lot of reading to do! LOL

Ladies I'm just about to leave work for the day.... depending on how long it takes me to get everything ready tonight I may or may not make it online tonight. If I have time in the morning before my friends pick me up, I will try to pop in real quick, and I'll try to keep in touch so long as I can get online from my phone.

Love ya!


----------



## Affyash

Aw Tanya if we don't hear from you again, have a super fabulous time! Enjoy the off-roading and time away from work! Miss ya!


----------



## waiting2012

2 pages until we reach 3000!!!! OMG...I never thought this thread would make it this far! :rofl:..I'm so ever grateful for ya'll making it possible!!! I mean I could have made it to 3000 on my own but do you realize how much random BS I'd have to write to get there????? :rofl::rofl::rofl:..So I am more than ever so grateful for ya'll!!! (and so are the other 1000's of readers that stop by the BNB site..:rofl:) I love ya'll so much! Have I told you that lately????? 

I do! :p

Andi--I'm saying prayers for you, Amanda, and Brooke! I just know this is going to be the month of LOVE and BABYMAKING!!!

Ashe--Love ya girl--I love everyone here! Ya'll know more about me than a lot of people do--shit--between Jason's dad and my co workers--ya'll are the only other ones who know about the pregnancy..Not even my school bff and his wife know or my folks... 

Tanya--I'm missing you so much already! :cry: But I know you will have a blast! Be sure to pick up a rock and save it for the baby--You can put the date on it and put it up..Baby's first rockcrawling adventure...:winkwink:

Jenn--Yep--a lot of catching up to do!!! Girl you better get busy!!!

Brooke--Where O' where is Brooke???? We are missing you hun!!!

Amanda--We know where you ought to be--and here isn't it!!! :rofl::winkwink::sex:!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...I don't think I miscounted or anything..:rofl:...We are def close to 300 pages!! YIPPEE!!


----------



## calebsmom06

I meant 293 lol, I am going to read a little more but probally wont be able to respond until tomorrow I am super tired, I spent the day running around and then took my son to buy some new pants and shirts for school and to build a bear, got him CROCS and a bunch of little snap ins for them and the cookie store:) This evening was all about him. I had a great paycheck this past Friday and thought id splurg a little:) I love doing that once in awhile. They really feel special, he has been saying 'mom its mine and your day huh', all day. If I cant respond tonight I will try tomorrow:) I work 12-930pm so ill have a bit of time in the morning:)


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Jenn--That is absolutely wonderful! Enjoy the rest of your evening sweetie!! Hug them babies close cause they don't stay that way for long!

Huge hugs sweetie!! It is def a nice feeling when you can do something so wonderful with your kiddos!


----------



## calebsmom06

Thank you, it does not seem like I missed a whole lot just alot of talk aout food lol. Will respond tomorrow I am being bugged to come to bed. My little one wants me to lay with him:) night


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LMAO @ 3000 pages!! ROFLMAO!!!! 

Goodnight ladies see you all tomorrow sometime I have big guys appt. tomorrow....early early...blah :( at least I got a break from baby boy :) it was nice! We did have fun tonight before he left I cooked some speghetti and we went for a walk and my mom came to eat w/ us and went on the walk w/ us :) we had us a good ole time :) 

.....then when mom took the baby we all went to Gamestop and all 3 of us got a game...me, dh and Tyler (8year old) it was nice :) I got my new Final Fantasy game, dh got some kind of game haha...and Ty got a lego game for his DS that he says all his friends have! Lego something...its a new one that came out.....so whatever we all are happy :) and of course I had to get the book to go along w/ my game b/c I can't figure out crap without it :) I couldn't last game anyway :) ...well I'll write more "junk" tomorrow haha its BEDTIME...sweet dreams everyone see you all tomorrow!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Wow, so many pages to read! here goes...

Ashley - 5 weeks!!! :happydance: So AF is now officially late? Never to be seen again (well, at least for the next 9ish months!!) :happydance: :flower:
Oh, and I probably would have been just upset as you were the other night with OH and the financial issues. Men just need to realise that we bond with babies a lot more than they do! Like, OH was/is upset over our miscarriage, but he got through it I guess. It's different though for us women, we're a lot more attached, in more ways than one and I think they need to understand that! Hope he comes around :)
Oooooh, and that BFP test of yours is AMAZING!!!!!!!! 

Stephanie - How much sooner do you think I will ovulate? I would LOVE to ovulate earlier! I love shorter cycles, within reason) haha. Can't wait to get my OPKs so I can get testing! Congratulations on 10 weeks as well!! that is so exciting, and your appointment isn't too far away either! It's all happening :happydance: can't wait to see ultrasound pictures :flower:
I just read your ticker properly too after Tanya pointed it out! That is hilarious!!! Oh and is cherry mash kinda like cherry ripe? It looks yum :)

Andi - fingers crossed this is your month! Wow multiples!! My mum keeps saying that if I go on to try clomid, etc then there is a very good chance I could have multiples! I can't remember exactly why, I think it's to do with me being next in line for multiples anyway?  I always wanted twins and then as of recently I didn't because I wasn't sure if they'd fit in my car (haha) but i'm at the stage that if I have twins, then so be it!! I just want a baby and I would find a way to fit 2 car seats/prams in my car (I have a nissan micra). Maybe we could have twins together ;) 
Sorry your having a hard time with your eldest as well, I can only imagine how difficult times must be for you at the moment :( :hugs:
I just saw your chart as well, that's so strange that it keeps dropped but I have a bit of a theory and I don't know if it's going to make any sense or not, but.... Our cycle starts and ends at different temperatures and I think they go in a bit of a cycle themselves so one month for example, my post ov temps average about 36.4 and then other times they average at around 36.7 and the same goes for my pre ov temps, I think they just go around in a bit of a pattern and then eventually it'll go back to the beginning of that pattern so maybe that's what's happening, your temp is just trying to find what it is supposed to be so it can level out and then it'll start going as normal and then you'll have your ov peak. That's what i've thought with my sometimes anyway although I could be very wrong. Either way I hope they even out soon! 

Tanya - Awe sending hugs back :hugs: how was the mint bubbly! I think you should come to Australia in about a years time when we both hopefully have babies haha :D 

Jenn - That's so sweet about your day with your little boy and what he said about it being your day together, so cute :) Hope you both had fun! :D

Brooke - Hope your going well sweetie :flower: Fingers crossed for this month for all of us!

As for me, well i'm CD 9 today :) technically 10 days left until I ovulate although I would love if it happened sooner!! We DTD tonight and last night and gosh it was good :winkwink: lol! I always find that i'm more in the mood for it at the beginning of my cycle and AFTER ovulation but never as much during ovulation lol, so annoying >.< it needs to be the other way around haha. Maybe it's because I tire myself out in the beginning lol.
Not a lot to update at the moment although I did have a really good amount of CM today at work, like, there was a lot! And when I was feeling for my cervix I felt that same "hard roof" feeling, it was so so weird and it actually hurts. Well, not necessarily hurts but when I touch it, it cramps, it must be sensitive or something but the feeling it causes makes me wanna be sick :S Oh and I think the cramping feelings i'm having are what I think I usually get a little bit before ov, I think I tend to get them about a week prior so I may indeed ovulate a few days earlier if i'm having them already :) 
Annnnd, another reason I don't think I ovulated last month is that I corrected my chart and it didnt pick up the cross lines for ovulation aaaand I remember thinking through the whole cycle that my cervix felt open the whole time after ovulation.... Oh well, fingers crossed for this month!! 

Hoping all is well x


----------



## AmandaBaby

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xxkE30elDk

Just wanted to share this :)
She makes the funniest videos! Theres a bit of swearing though...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww I'd love to get preggy with TWINS with you Amanda.....and Brooke!!! hehe...

Sorry I can't write much I'm on the way out the door to go to an appt an hour away ehhh....

ANYWAYS I have another weird delimma.....I'm cramping again today and now bleeding again...I duno what the hell to think last night there was absolutely NO blood at all no spot no nothing....then today I go to pee and WHAM blood GRR went from no pads to a PAD again Grrrr....wish this cycle would just get on with the show.....unless its OV bleed....I only get those normally with Clomid...but...wellllll I have enough follies the doc thought I'd taken Clomid LMAO...so I duno if that would cause it or what...I can't wait til my blood results come in...b/c maybe just MAYBE i'll have an explanation of whats going on w/ me lately...this is the FIRST weird cycle EVER....I have no clue maybe its b/c I'm relaxing and so is my body...its just doing whatever it feels like doing each day LMAO...well I will write more when I get back from Ty's doc appt. Talk to you all very soon! Muahhhz XOXOXOXOXOX


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, I was tired lol...Its not 3000 pages--300 pages...LOL..Usually that means 3000 posts..:rofl:...

Amanda--if you had what I call a normal cycle of 28 days--you may O' as early as day 14--with a luteal phase of 14 days which is text book...Maybe as early as day 10-12 if you don't think you O'ed last month! Usually being in the "mood" is a hormonal thing but like you said--it could be because you are "wore out" by the time O' comes around...Good Luck hun!! Twins! WOW! It would be awesome for you guys to get twins!!

Andi--best wishes at the doctor's appt..As far as the bleeding goes--man..that's a tough one too! breakthrough bleeding to a T and that usually is a sign of irradic hormones--like your body isn't sure what it is supposed to do...HMMMM... Maybe your doctor's appt can help sort that out...That is odd--but with all your follicles---maybe a few of them "burst"? Keep us updated sweetie! I won't be going anywhere on lunch since I brought lunch with me so I'll be here!

Luv ya ladies!!


----------



## Affyash

Steph! You sure were in a good lovey dovey mood last night! I love you too! :) And 3000 pages...I had to stop and look, I was like whaaaat? I wonder when we'll get put into the "sticky threads" section! :) Hope you're feeling good today mama!

Amanda, that's great you're already on CD 9! That flew by didn't it? I know what you mean about being worn out by O time! I was totally that way the last three months or so. Once I started getting EWCM, instead of bding EVERY DAY (cause I had EWCM for like a week and 7 days of bding was like torture to me) we just bd'd one night, then skipped the next day, and bd'd the next morning, and the next morning, and then the following night, etc. You don't always have to bd every day or every other day, maybe like every day and a half would work! Plus, mixing up evenings and mornings kept it fun for us! FX for you hun, you deserve this so much! So excited for you!

Andi, good luck at the appt today! Really interested to hear what the doctor's advice is. Give Tyler a hug from us! And WTF about the breakthrough bleeding? You should talk to your doc about getting bloods for hormone levels. What if all this weird stuff going on with you could be fixed by one silly pill every day that would regulate you. FX that it actually is early O or something and not anything more serious! Hugs!

Brooke O Brooke oh where are you Brooke! Come back hun, we miss you!

Tanya hope you're having a blast right now! Oh, wait, you're on the road, so probably not! I'll try and text you this weekend.

Jenn that's so sweet about you and your boy yesterday. See how much boys love their mama? Kinda made me teary. Hope you had a nice restful night and hope work isn't too brutal tonight. Have another good sales night and bring home the bacon mama!

So, sometimes I still totally don't feel prego. My symptoms really come and go. I am officially late even if I O'd toward the end of my O window. I'm probably 4-6 days late for AF which makes me feel awesome. I just wish I had more symptoms more of the time. Don't get me wrong, my boobs hurt like hell...sometimes, I get nauseated...sometimes, and tons of CM...sometimes. I hate waivering between confidence and fear. Ugh! So even pregnancy isn't easier than TTC! LOL! Can't wait for my first appointment to really ease my mind. I want to see that heartbeat! 

Love you guys!


----------



## waiting2012

Ashe--everything is going to be A-Ok girl! You've got better looking hpts than I ever get! Don't stress hun! It's going to be A-OK!!! 

I hope everyone is having a great day--I know Tanya is! LOL...I would much rather be anywhere but here right now! UGH...I have all 7 on my roll and then later when our "sub" teacher comes--I'll have 8! 8 kiddos ages 17 months-3 years..UGH...Someone shoot me now--PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Affyash

Sniff where is everyone today?? :(

Oh Amanda, just wanted to tell you that video was hysterical!!!!


----------



## Affyash

Woohoo 300!!!


----------



## waiting2012

OH, Ashe...Sorry you had to be left hanging..LOL...I had such a rough rest of my lunch with the dh calling, then somebody calling for Victoria Garza??? WTH??? My boss asked if I wanted to take a drive with her and chat..It wasn't like the ole' you've done something wrong chat--but a woman to woman chat...It was nice and relaxing and then 2:30 came...I hate days like today--It is extremely stressful and makes me wonder....Maybe Jason is right--there is going to come a day when I can't keep doing this job...:cry: I love each of my kids even "Biter Bob"..:rofl: but somedays I wish someone would come to my classroom door and say, "Can I take one or two off your hands?"--it seems my guys that have turned 3 have lost their ever loving minds! :wacko:...I believe what the saying is--two is bad but three is terrible! And 3 terrible 3's in a class with those still technically a year old to almost 3--is NOT a good combination!


----------



## waiting2012

OH, Yeah! 300 Pages!!! and I think like 6 more posts we reach 3000 posts!!!

Wahoo!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls....sorry I've been out all day. Since my bestie is moving soon I had to take her to lunch and spend time w/ her. 

Well first went to Tyler's doc appt. it went well learned a few tips and hints to help me :) and it was good for me to have someone to vent to and to get answers about some of Tyler's behaviors. Then I had to go to base and get Tyler a new ID card...since he's not "our" dependent in the military he's under his dad.....his dad had to send me a letter to get him his new ID card. He lives in England and I just got it and I needed his ID card for a doctors appt. Sooooo got that done. Then I swung by the next town and grabbed Becca my bestie an we took Tyler to school....Then got lunch....

Then we went to my moms to get Trysten and thats when I went pee and noticed its not a little spotting I'm soaking pads again....HOW wonderful is that?!?!?!?!?! Sooooo hopefully when I get the results of the 4 tubes of blood I gave on CD 4......we hopefully will know WHAT my body is doing and WHY it is doing it....at least I hope it will tell. I don't know but I'm cramping on both sides...haven't done an OPK yet...gonna do one tonight :) I'm NERVOUS hopefully I burst lots of follies haha...we'll find out soon I suppose.....Anyways ...sorry I've been MIA today just been really busy.....Then hubby got home an we went to Walmart for groceries and the kids have been fighting....I think its so the age difference :( thats why I wanted my next one closer to my youngest....it just isn't going to work though...they will already be nearly 4 years apart GRRRRR....I wanted them 2 years apart :( oh well God has other plans :)

I am excited we got to page 300 today!!!! Woohoooo!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

.....I won't be on much today b/c going to lunch with the hubby....and gonna be out a lot :) and then have to go around and pay lots of bills off :) that is always a good thing I suppose......ANYWAYS....I'm totally exhausted and my boys woke up fighting :( its just been a rocky start I hope this day gets much better toward the end.....I am so glad its finally Friday! 

On a bad note I'm still bleeding and cramping again pretty badly which sucks...but I guess I'm just gonna have to wait it out this cycle and see whats going to happen :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Patients who describe a more on-and-off menstrual pattern, in which they have their period for 5 or 6 days and then it stops and starts again a few days later (an irregular trickle), may have a low-grade infection, small polyps, or small intracavity fibroids.

Then, there are patients who bleed like Niagra Falls. This is regular and predictable but consists of excessively heavy bleeds such that clothes are ruined and work and social life become difficult. This pattern suggests a structural abnormality, such as fibroids, polyps, or adenomyosis.


Found this on an irregular bleeding website....

https://women.webmd.com/tc/abnormal-vaginal-bleeding-topic-overview


----------



## waiting2012

Wow Andi--seems you had ultra busy day yesterday! 
I was so wore out last night--I never made it back on...UGH...I will be back at lunch so I can properly post to ya'll..Have to get back--I just cashed my check..Woopee do da'...Have to be back up here early in the am again--so we can all go to the siminar..UGH on that one too...

:hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Hiya gals, I wasn't on much either, so no worries! We're all so busy lately! And TIRED! We took Q to dinner at a mexican food restaurant and it was pretty fun. We usually don't go out to dinner so it was nice to get out and eat good food and watch out kid play on the booth! I'm feeling pretty tired lately and want my coffee...and cigarettes! But I'm being good and I've quit all the bad stuff. Now I'm just kind of moody and tired. Ah well, at least I have a beautiful bean on the way! Cannot wait for my first appointment!

Steph I'm sorry your day went so crappy yesterday. I can only imagine how hard it is to deal with a bunch of 2-3 year olds that aren't yours and that are all just crazy small people. Hang in there. And your hubby's right, if you need to move on to another job sooner than later to keep your sanity, then do it. Although it might suck, you need to do what's best for you. Hope things are going better today! Love and hugs!

Andi I'm glad the appt went OK yesterday. Hope the new tips help a lot. Sucks about your friend moving, both of my besties live hours and hours away, so I can relate. Hope you at least get to talk to her a lot. I'm worried about your bleeding, that is just not cool. I really hope the blood work reveals something so you can fix whatever's wrong. Hope you have a nice productive day (sounds like you will!) and it's nice and pleasant
Love ya!


----------



## waiting2012

HOLY SLAP YOUR GRANNY OUT OF HER ROCKER! Is this number 3000 for posts???? WAHOO!!!!!

Ashe--I'm feeling ya there..Tired and bitchy (aka moody! :rofl:) Feeling a lot of pressure type cramps if that made sence across and a little above my c/section scar today--I've been standing a lot to...Today is def much better though--I went from 8 yesterday to 4 today..One of our youngest is having his two front teeth pulled--OUCH! He is not quite 2 but for a long time he has a chip in his front tooth--well early this week he ended up with an absessed tooth and they decided to pull them both. He will be fitted with fake baby teeth in a year..Poor thing--but he'll feel better come monday I'm sure. I just got done eating pizza with the kids--we had a "Good Choices" party for the ones who made "good choices" of course...:winkwink:...There were 3 that didn't get to have pizza with us but that is on them--only 1 of the 3 was even phased by not getting to join...LOL..Guess whether they were all boys or girls or a mix...


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow, I just lost my super long post so here is the basic shorter version cause I dont feel like retyping everything right now sorry lol being lazy. Hope everyone is doing great today. Andi-I would recommend calling the doc and explain to them what is going on with your cycle to make sure there is nothing wrong.
I bought a pack n play today:) It has a changing table and bassinet that hook on to the top I love it! Well worth the 149 cause its 2 in 1:) Prob wont need a bassinet cause the playpin has on attached to the top hmmmmm. Also got lots and lots and I mean lots of baby clothes! Im on a roll but this is it for me for this month:) I figure each month I will buy something else big and buy little stuff all throughout:) Its soooo exciting:) I am attaching pics of my 16 week baby bump hahahaha I popped out literally over night but I just look chunky not pregnant lol
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-10_08.18.54.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 13









2012-02-10_08.20.43.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Affyash

LOL Steph, slap your granny! Hahahaha!

Sucks about the lil guy with the tooth absess, geez! Hope he feels better really soon. And nummers on the pizza, that sounds great! That's good news about your pressure feeling, too, just goes to show you that the bean is digging in good! Colty wants to stay! :)

K, looky what I just made for all of us!!! :) Do you like it?

https://i.imgur.com/McU7j.gif

I'll PM you the code if you likey! :) Just wanted to show everyone how much I love you guys!


----------



## Affyash

Aw Jenn you look great! Totally prego I think!! Very cute!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww thank you Ashley:)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm loving that baby bump :) ADORABLE....

I've been out all day again....now have a super duper migraine...how wonderful. I might call the doc on Monday I suppose if things are still not "right" its kind of strange I have no clue what the hell my body is doing but I've felt like crying all day today. Just emotional :( oh well...hopefully my OPK gets positive soon and that will explain I'm having cyclical O bleed...but I don't think thats what it is...totally confused about my body but I'm learning to just ignore it an go along w/ it for the ride :)


----------



## waiting2012

Havent figured it all out a.
And we are at Taco bell right now. I will catch up when we get home later.
Love ya ladies!


----------



## waiting2012

Feel free to text me 9407354069
Number is the same as the only phone itself is new. I dont have my contacts moved yet. Lol


----------



## AmandaBaby

Stephanie are you on!? :)


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow its pretty quiet on here, hope you all are doing good:) How are you Amanda! Miss you:) I am going to run to burger king and grab something to eat. I was going to make tacos but hubby is craving burger king lmao so tacos tomorrow night:) Congrats on the new phone Steph:)


----------



## AmandaBaby

Jenn! Oh hurry back haha. Miss you too :D
Your bump picture is beautiful, you don't look chunky at all!!
I really need to reply to what I missed yesterday/last night but I dont have a lot of time. Gotta get ready so we can go out so i've got all my make-up piled on my computer desk so I can get ready here haha :D


----------



## AmandaBaby

Who else is on as well? :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm here :) just was chatting up the neighbors I LOVE THEM they are awesome neighbors :) an I get to baby shop hehe :) its sooo much fun :)


----------



## waiting2012

OH, Amanda...Sorry I missed ya'!!! Yeah, I maybe still "on" on the phone's internet..LOL...We just home--went to Taco Bell for supper--I ate 3 soft tacos and 2 chicken meximelts...GOD I'm such a pig...:rofl:..I was very hungry tonite..:rofl:...

Jenn--I LOVE, Just LOVE your bump hun!!! You don't look a bit chunky--you look preggo! Now me on the other hand...I look :holly:...:rofl:...

Ashe--How you doing this evening??? I really hope the "cramping" is just that--Colt digging deep...I know my appt is just days away now but I'm so nervous about we will find out when I go... I don't know why I am so dang nervous because I know that everything is going pretty much normal and actually good considering the last two full term pg's I've had--but if I didn't have bad luck--I'd have no luck...

Andi--honey--I agree with what Jenn said (I think that is who said it) that you should not let this bleeding go on to long--especially with the weekend coming--if it continues to be bad--go to the ER at least to find out if there is anything they can do to help--and get your iron and such checked. Jason's aunt had to go one night and get blood because she was bleeding so bad that gave her 2 pints of blood...Don't wait to long sweetie! :hugs:

Brooke--I guess AF is staying? or is it gone--please come back, hun--worried about you!!

Tanya--Hope you are having a fun time!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, yeah..Ashe--I love the banner hun!!! HOW COOL!!


----------



## calebsmom06

OK, I just took some tylenol and heading off to bed, started getting some horrible cramps which seems to have subsided for now since the meds. I think its from the burger I ate, I dont eat a whole lot of greasy food so it would make sense to upset my stomach. I work until 5 tomorrow but ill try to get on in the evening or on lunch. TTYL:) OOOOOO and I soooo cant wait to get the twilight movie tomorrow:) I havent seen this last one yet:)


----------



## waiting2012

Have fun tomorrow night Jenn! I want to see that one too..We've seen them all so far via video except the one where they get married..The dh doesn't care for them..I have to head to bed too..I am picking up a co worker at 5:30 am..BUT with my new phone--I can sneak online and check in on everybody..LOL..Hope your headache gets better!

:hugs:

And to Ashe--YOU HAVE CREATED A MONSTER!!!! :rofl::rofl:...I'm going to be ticker-changing-crazy! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm loving all the tickers.....I gotta figure out how to get a cool one like those :) 

I am so exhausted...the bleeding is now just spotting.....for now....lot of cramping going on.....but I know this is TMI..but I checked cervix and it feels like its getting close to O but my O tests are negative so far....I'm sure its about to happen...I've no clue what all this bleeding is from unless I have some sort of infection or something.....if things get worse I'll definitely go to the ER....if the spotting continues I'll call the doctor on Monday and see if they can expedite my testing b/c its more of an emergant issue at this point in time in my own opinion. I need answers I'm having trouble and they should fit me in a LOT earlier than they have me scheduled :( I don't wanna wait until end of March to find out wtf is wrong with me! 

Anyways I hope you all have the sweetest of dreams I've had a HORRIBLE migraine just like AF is coming type migraine all day and I think its bedtime for me I'm utterly exhausted. Love you all and again sweet dreams and God bless each and every one of you :) see you tomorrow :)


----------



## brooke1993

hi everyone
AF was AWFUL this month,I was in bed literally for 3 days STRAIGHT,My legs would kill me and had BAD headaches went to the dr and I have a lump in my left breast..I have been a MESS to say the least.I go back to the dr Monday as he wants to look at and feel my breast in comparison to when I dont have AF..She was awful this month.I figured she would be but not this bad but she is gone and I am back.I cant get on here with my phone but getting a new one when taxes post.I slept alot today so waiting for the movie I so wanted to see that came on demand @ midnight.Breaking dawn part 1 OMG was soooo good!!!I love all of the movies so far but THIS was my personal fav,i have lets of reading to do and tomarrow I need to get some light housecleaning done.DH called on his sis wednesday to clean lets just say she was awesome she also cooked 3 meals and saved me from having to cook.I cant complain to much I am blessed
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE pray for me this lump is nothing,Oh ya doc is going to set me up with a mamagram to settle my mind even if he feels its nothing..I have shooting pains in the nipple area and sometimes under my armpit..Any thoughts???My anxiety has been through the ROOF...we are officially NTNP and more on the not trying end as I dont plan to have sex during my fertile time this month,I have to get this thing with my breast behind me and am still healing emotionally its like when I seen AF come so hard and bad it HIT ME...My baby is gone :(
Love u all xoxoo


----------



## Affyash

Hiya girls! MIA last night cause I passed out at 8 pm!! I got almost 12 hours of sleep! I'm not sure what's going on with me, probably just hormones, but I've been feeling really blue lately. After I put Q down, I'm so bored I don't know what to do with myself. And then I begin feeling really down. Totally unfair and ridiculous, I know, I am truly over the moon that I'm expecting again, I'm not sure why I can't feel upbeat about it at night. Makes me sad just talking about it! I really hope this passes soon, because I want to be able to love on this baby the way it should be!

Brooke!!! You're back! I am so sorry to hear how bad AF was for you. I can absolutely understand how you're missing your bean. So many hugs and kisses to you! I have heard that it's very normal for your first AF after a mc to be really bad. You're in the very normal range and while that probably doesn't make it any better, at least know there's nothing wrong with that. I have no idea what to think about the lump other than maybe it's a clogged milk duct since you had your daughter and then the mc. Maybe you just have an infection. Praying that's all it is and that you are in the clear very soon! Welcome back hun, we missed you so! Keep us posted on what's going on!

Andi I hope you're doing better physically today. I agree, the dr. should expedite any testing now as your mid cycle bleeding is just odd. Hopefully he can get you in sooner than March with these new symptoms and you can take advantage of all those follies!

Steph cool that you got a new phone, which one is it? I love the sparkly banners, too, I saw it on someone else's signature. Love sparkly glittery things! Plus I really wanted to celebrate all of our friendships and it was nice to be able to do that!!

Tanya hope you're having a blast camping! Does it get freezing at night? Hope you're keeping warm and getting in lots of rock crawling. Miss you!

Jenn hope you're getting to feeling a little better now, grease totally does that to me too. Not that I stay away from the fast food all that much! LOL! Have fun at the movies tonight, I'd love to go see it too. I missed the last one so I have to catch up before seeing the breaking dawn ones. My hubby hates them too and loves to make fun of me for seeing them!

Amanda it's almost loving time! Hope you've been able to do the bding every other day anyway! Can't wait for good news from you this month, it would be so incredibly awesome. Hope you had fun (or are having fun? I can never remember what's going on with our time difference) going out last night! 

K I'll be around this weekend. Not much going on, except a 1st bday party for a friend's little girl tomorrow. Love you guys!


----------



## waiting2012

Sitting in my last class...missed you guys so much today!!!
I will reply properly when I get home.
Love ya lots!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Brooke I am soooooo sorry.....that sucks. I just found one today under my armpit so I guess I'll be making an appt. very soon to....and also still bleeding :( I wish AF would go away I have the WORST headaches since I've been bleeding I don't know what is going on. I've never had a cycle this bad. This is HORRIBLE! I hope everyone else is doing well....

I've been helping Jason install a new back door that has a doggy door in it....its been a nightmare....3 hours to put the damn thing in...grr...now its time to go relax and eat some dinner somewhere nice we have a babysitter until Monday! It was MUCH needed....so I won't stay long here and will update more later off to spend time with my hunny! :) love you all!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok..Lets see--I apologize in advance if I forget anyone or anything I've read!

Brooke--hun...LOTS OF PRAYERS about the lump in your breast hun! Super scary--I hope it is just a benign cyst or a lymphnode or even a milk duct that is clogged--anything but the big C. Sorry to hear that AF was being a bitch when she arrived! I understand the pain you are in sweetie with realization hitting you about the loss:cry:..It does get easier--and I'm not just saying that--it comes from the heart as I've faced many losses (but you know that). Prayers for a peaceful heart to hun!

Andi--Please, Please, take care of yourself hun! I know you are--but I'm going to be the momma hen and tell you anyways! I told my Jason about the doggy door--and he said now ya'll can come to Texas and put one in for us since you are pro's now! :rofl:--Strange that your cervix is opening but no positive OPK yet especially with all the follicles that were found..And you lump under your arm (armpit area)--that could be a lymphnode--are you fighting off any infections--flu, cold, sinus, etc...I had a lymphnode swell in my left groin and they removed it after a week in the hospital and 5 different antibiotics--I had a form of strep and it was in my groin centered around the lymphnode--I didn't have strep throat--never had it since I had my tonsils out at age 5--but I do get strep obviously just not like most people. If it gets to big they can drain it or prescribe antibiotics for it..

Ashe--hun, I'm probably speaking for Amanda, Brooke, and Andi--but its ok to be happy right now--you can talk about your pg--you shouldn't feel bad about it. I don't think the ladies would want you to hide your excitement or joy--We are close enough that we are able to share all our joys and pains--I think they would be more upset if you didn't share then if you did. **I hope I didn't overstep my bounds Brooke, Andi, and Amanda**:hugs:

Amanda--we keep missing each other...LOL...Hopefully this weekend will be on at the same time! You should be getting your freak on girl!!! GO SPERM GO!!

Jenn--How is your day going hun??? Hope all is well...:kiss:

Tanya--hope all is going good on your trip! Can't wait for pics sweetie! 

GOSH, I hope I didn't miss anything!


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


I feel like such a cow...There is nothing worse than being fat and pregnant...You end up looking like you are due like that day..:rofl:....You should have seen me climbing up into the daycare van..:rofl::rofl:...


----------



## waiting2012

OH ASHE--you asked what kind of phone...LOL...

Its a Samsung--an Android from Metro PCS...I had a kyocera with the key pad--but Jason has been using his Android and loved it since it didn't have buttons--its mostly touch screen--it does take really good pictures and my connection isn't as slow, plus is wifi capable...


----------



## waiting2012

I see I'm not alone anymore...:rofl:...Going to fix a plate for dinner--no I have not eaten yet and it's nearly 8:30pm...Probably explains the nausea right now...LOL

I'll be back in a sec--I had Jason get me a sandwich at Walmart and dip for my doritos..:rofl:...


----------



## waiting2012

I is back...Nice to be having sub sandwich, doritos and bean dip... :p


----------



## Affyash

Hey I'll be on in just a sec, finishing up dinner and watching the Whitney Houston news...very sad...


----------



## waiting2012

What happened to Whitney Houston..??????


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, Jason just found the news talking about her...I was asking kind of a stupid question..I've been a fan of hers forever--I figured you watching the news that she's passed away...:cry: But I guess I was hoping it was a little better news than that...She led a hard, drug filled life...So sad..:cry:


----------



## Affyash

I know, right, it's awful. I was never a huge fan, but I really liked her in the Bodyguard and felt so bad when I found out about her extensive drug use. Just goes to show you how powerful addiction can be. I hope her daughter is OK and can grieve quickly. Ugh, very sad.

I'm feeling kind of crampy and have a decent backache going on. Plus I'm bloated like I've eaten a whole cow! I had eggs, bacon and potatoes for breakfast. I had In-n-out for lunch. And I just had spaghetti and meatballs and asparagus for dinner. I realize, not all of that was super healthy but come on! I haven't snacked or anything today. Why do I feel like such a huge, stuffed pig? Gah! Steph, thank you for your words about being able to talk about the pregnancy. I swear, it's not that, it's just that I'm feeling so blue lately. I really am sure it's just the hormones, but geez. I really hope this passes soon, cause I want to be happy and appreciative for this pregnancy. I am so excited to have another lil one but it seems so far off that I can't imagine going that long! Plus I think I'm still a little nervous that something might happen and the rug will be ripped out from under me again. OK, enough venting!

Andi, it does sound like the lump in your armpit might be a lymphnode. It could explain an infection and maybe some of the other things you have going on with you. Hope everything ends up OK. Let us know what the doctor says when you call. Hope you have fun tonight kids-free!

Steph, awwwww! What a cute bump pic! I don't think you look fat, I think you look cute! Although I know what you mean about feeling like you look like you're due now. I swear I look 6 months pregnant, not 5 weeks! How were your classes today? Lovin' the new phone?


----------



## waiting2012

Ashe--
Class was good...I learned a lot--although it seemed like some of it was stuff I already do..I mean--I've been doing a lot of things in my class that my director has always thought was a waste of time, etc..and yet some expert speaker tells everyone that literally what I've been doing all along--isn't a waste of time..:dohh:...

I know I should worry about what I eat and all (Ummm..I didn't NEED 3 soft tacos and 2 chicken meximelts last night :rofl:) but I there are a lot of times I don't eat like I should--so either way--I'm screwed...LOL..Damned if I do, Damned if I don't...

I'm liking the phone quite well..Thanks!--Jason was right--once you "play" with it and learn how everything works--it comes naturally..I didn't think I would like a touch screen phone--but for $59 (they are special right now)--and the cost of the cover and getting my number switched to it from the old one--not to bad for the added perks... 

Shit...I can't remember what else you mentioned...:rofl::dohh:...

I think you mentioned something about backache and some cramps--what is it ya'll keep telling me..LOL...NORMAL...I feel ya on the knowing everything is "normal" or "alright"...I am counting down the days till my appointment this week...A part of feels good then this other part of me is dreading bad news...So I completely understand that!


----------



## Affyash

Ha! I know, I need to take my own advice when it comes to prego woes! I am sure everything's fine, though. When I don't cramp, I'm like WTF where are the cramps? Then when I do, I'm like what does that mean? LOL! Glad you've had a good day! And glad you got some validation with the techniques you use with the kids. Never hurts to know you're doing the right thing! 

OK, I have to get the kiddo in the bath, I'll be on in a little bit...


----------



## waiting2012

I know EXACTLY what you mean about the cramps--Somedays, I have them. Somedays I don't. I know that you can get extra crampy from a lack of fluids...I had irritable uterus with Adrian--so I guess it is kind of nice to not be crampy like I was with her...


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Brooke, Sweetie...hope all is going good for you hun....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I don't mean to be a party pooper--I hope you understand..I've been up since 5am (actually 2:30am if you count my laying here needing to pee--but it was too cold to get up and go..:rofl:) and though the siminar was good--it was a LONG day....I have sunday school and church--but that is it....I would love to stay on a little longer--but feeling completely wore out and I was trying to hold on a little longer--but my eyes are getting weary...

I love ya girl--I hope everything is ok! I will def catch up with you tomorrow! :hugs: <3

******************************************************************
SO...Going to say goodnight to all my Sista's!!! Love ya all to peices, but this chicken is closing the lid to her computer and going to bed...I can't wait to get back here tomorrow when I've had some rest! 

LOVE< HUGS< & LOADS OF :dust:!!!


----------



## Affyash

LOL sorry girl! I got all wrapped up with myself! I took a nice long warm bath and watched Greys Anatomy and now I'm all tuckered out too. Sorry I missed you. Sleep well ladies, love you bunches!


----------



## waiting2012

I hope all you ladies are having a good morning--I've been a very pissy mood since I woke up--yay f'ing me..Sorry. I hope it gets better after church..Maybe I'll be touched..:rofl:..Or bitch slapped...LOL.....

Going to pick up pizza after church so I need to see about getting it ordered so it will be ready to pick up when we are all done.

Love ya'll...Talk to you later..:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So we BD last night just in case...even through the little bit of bleeding I'm still having....oh well. So the OPK was nearly positive last night....woke up did another its still not quite as dark as I want it.....and its weird my cervix is not how it normally is ;) which I'm thinking is probably a good sign for this cycle. Jason has been more emmmm horny than usual and I'm not minding that at all :) lol. We have been so busy lately its just crazy! Well I am off of here to go get started on our day will update later this evening as we'll be out all day I'm sure. Talk to you all soon...hope everyone feels better and I will probably go ahead and call the office Monday to see if any of my results came back so I can do my own research or something and tell them about my "armpit" delimma eeeeeeh.....never fails something is always wrong w/ my body LOL I wish I could trade it in for a newer model!


----------



## TandA08

Hiiiii everyone!!!! Sunday morning, and yes I am home! We came home late last night instead of leaving today. The weather was great on Thurs and Fri, then yesterday afternoon the wind picked up so bad that it created a terrible dust storm, we couldn't even see half way across camp! So DH decided we would just pack up and come home. I slept most of the way home, and it was nice to come home and take a proper shower without worrying about the amount of water in our camper's holding tank, and then sleep in my own bed. It was a great trip, I had fun, but don't say a word to me about pictures! LOL I didn't take a single one! It required enough of my energy to hike the trails that I simply couldn't be bothered with a camera this trip. My phone got no service so I wasn't able to get online at all. I'm glad to be home this morning and have the extra day to unpack and do laundry and rest before going to work tomorrow.

I'm gonna say this up front, I do not remember everything that I've read on the last like 10 pages or more that I just had to read - not to mention that I'm still half asleep!

Amanda, as far as me coming out to Australia - we are planning to go out there this year for Christmas!!

Jenn, love the bump you finally have!!!

Steph, loving yours too!

Ash, love that new ticker - PM me the code, I'd love to have that if I can fit it into my sig. And don't worry about your symptoms coming and going, that is normal. You got the best damn BFP I've ever seen! And the blueness... I had it too, especially earlier on, for the same reason, the baby felt soooo far off... It still does sometimes, especially when I think that I'm not even half way there yet! Ugh.... But I hear ya girl, I totally understand! :hugs:

Brooke, sorry AF was so rude to you this month, hope your lump checks out as nothing to worry about!

Andi, hope your body straightens itself out. Take care of yourself!!

Well, I need to go roust hubby out of bed so we can unpack our food and figure out breakfast... I'm quite hungry - it's 9am already!


----------



## Affyash

Tanya! Welcome back! I'm so glad you had fun and you're safe and back home. Hope the unpacking doesn't take forever and you get a nice, filling, yummy breakfast. Thank you for you words, it always makes me feel better to know I'm not alone!

Stephy hope you're having a better morning and you were...touched! LOL! Hope the crappy mood has passed, and don't worry, you're not alone. I range between moody and downright BITCHY depending on the hour of the day. Hope that pizza makes you feel awesome and then you can have a proper Sunday.

Andi, almost positive OPK yay!!! Glad the hubby is making you feel more wanted, there's nothing better than that. Catch that egg girl! Def let us know what the doctor says, I hope the spotting is just O bleeding or perhaps a small cyst popping or something. Good luck!

Joe and I were messing around last night right before bed and ticking each other, laughing and what not and then he's like "ok stop!" all mean. So, I burst out in tears! Ohhhh the hormones! Yay! Kind of made me laugh to go from happy to crying in like 10 seconds. At least I know I'm pregnant! LOL!

Going to a friend's baby's bday party today, So I'll be on later! Loves yas!


----------



## waiting2012

This is just going to be a shitty ass day..Sorry ladies--not sure how much I'll be on. Before church--Jason asked me about still testing..He asked "Are you pregnant or not? You keep testing. Are they positive or not?" I was told him--"the blood test said "yes" and my hcg results what few times it was checked said yes, but my hpts aren't making much sence." He then said--well, I never actually saw a positive hpt, and I didn't talk to the people who did your blood work so if you are still pregnant you shouldn't be wasting the money on hpts. Then he went on to tell me if they are coming up positive and negative then I'm obviously not pregnant and he's not agreeing to the dr's appt on wednesday and that I can just go to the clinic here in town and they can do whatever needs to be done because he will be pissed if I spend 300.00 to find out all that I've done ends up with me not being pregnant. He then ran his mouth somemore about menopause, my weight, etc. He told me, "I think you lied about the blood tests."..I'm just devastated. So don't when I'll be on since he is also pissed that I don't want to go galavanting around with him in the new car...


----------



## TandA08

Oh gosh Steph! MEN!! I swear! They can just be awful! I hope you find some peace and that he comes back around! Love ya girl!


----------



## TandA08

Oh I totally forgot to announce that I'm pretty sure I felt the baby Friday night when I was laying in bed!! Then Saturday morning, my friend was feeling my belly and said she could feel where the baby was and it was pretty much RIGHT where I thought I had felt it move!!


----------



## waiting2012

After the lovely post--I went ahead and went to town with him. We went to dinner at Chili's--nothing discussed about the whole pg thing while we ate or even the car. Like this morning didn't even happen.:nope: Then since I was the one actually driving--yes, he let me drive the suburban--We went to Hibbits sports to look at tennis shoes as my aididas have a whole on the top from me wearing them for so long--I didn't find any I liked there but Adrian got a pair of tennis shoes and Wes got some bright orange shoe laces for his black boots and a Texas sweatshirt (University of Texas). Then to Bealls since it was next to Hibbits and I finally found a pair of cute tennis shoes--and it was nice that the dh didn't bitch about me not being able to make a decision right away and Wes found some black on black Converse that he liked. Then we stopped by Tractor Supply so Jason could use the bathroom and lo-&-behold--Girl Scout Cookies were there!:happydance: I bought 8 boxes..:rofl:...2 for Jason, 2 for Adrian, 2 for me and 2 for Wes...And since I knew it was going to come in a get nasty (it's snowing right now), I found a nice heavy coat at TS..Then the kids talked us into Game Stop-Adrian found a game there and then to Walmart for a few groceries and Wes found a game he's been wanting there...Everything seemed to be going alright--of course the kids wanted to point out everything baby related at the different stores and Walmart and of course wouldn't you know it--as we are sitting at the light--Jason pulls out the flyer from Tractor Supply and is pointing out the baby John Deere clothes they have...:growlmad: I just went, "ehh." He then has the gall to ask me what the matter was and why I WAS in a mood...:growlmad: He's such an insensitive dumbass...I'm sorry to rant and be so boring with my day's details..I've not even had a chance to see how ya'll were doing today--SORRY for that...I just wanted you to know I was ok, and my day for the most part was ok except for the abundance of "baby crap" everywhere.... Just don't know what to think or feel right now. I should have never said anything to him about being pregnant, should have never said anything to the kids or to anyone else--should have just shared it with ya'll and been satisfied with that little bit of excitement and joy until my first appointment. Now I feel like a dumbass.


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya: HOW GREAT!!! so glad you got to feel the wee one move!!! I figured it was about time hun!! It is a beautiful thing--and it doesn't matter how many times you've carried a baby--when you feel those first movements--it is like being touched by God's hands...I wish I could share in that once again--but with Jason's comments it makes me doubt myself and I have this fear that maybe he's right--that maybe my tests are both negative and positive because something is wrong. I guess I've always been prepared for the worst but I was trying to put that out of my mind. I am ever so happy for you and Jenn...I can't wait for Ashe to feel her new babe move too and for Brooke, Amanda, and Andi-to get their wonderful positive tests too..Sorry if this post went from a good one to a bad one--I'm just so upset and I have spent most of the day fighting back tears so I wouldn't get asked what the matter was and I can't fight them anymore..Going to web surf and probably look around here...I'll try to be back before bed, but if I don't--I'll be back on tomorrow for sure--Tomorrow IS a new day, right? It has to get better, right? So glad you had fun, I apologize if I didn't say that before. Don't fret about the pictures...I hope you remembered to pick up a rock for "Lil' bit"...

Luv and hugs to all! :hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Oh Stephy!!! I am sorry your hubby is being such an ass. That is incredibly insensitive and downright mean. I can tell you're taking it to heart too. Honey, we all know you're pregnant. Don't doubt the symptoms and the blood tests. You even said that with Adrian, it didn't show up in your pee until later. For whatever reason, you are one of those people that it doesn't get processed through your kidneys. It is what it is. You haven't had a period for 3+ months, you tested positive with bloods. Period. You ARE pregnant. I am so sorry you've been put in the position to doubt it and I am positive that when you go to your appointment on Wed you will have the validation and confirmation that you need. Please hang in there until then, know that you're going to get your proof, and just try to rest and take care of yourself until then. :hugs: :flower::hugs: :flower::hugs: :flower::hugs: :flower::hugs: :flower::hugs: :flower::hugs: :flower::hugs: :flower::hugs: :flower::hugs: :flower:

I'm so sorry!

I went to my friend's baby's party (which was from 1-3, right during Q's nap time) and Q proceeded to throw a fit when we wouldn't let him play in the playground (because it was at the other end of the park, totally away from the party) and he had a total meltdown. Soooo, we had to leave early and we didn't get any lunch, and it was so embarrassing! OH well, whatever. I'm not going to say I'm sorry for my son cause kids will do what kids will do. Then I took a long nap and now we're eating dinner. 

I'll be back on in a bit! Love you guys!


----------



## Affyash

OH yeah and Tanya how awesome is that! Yay baby!!! It is an absolutely incredible feeling that nothing can compare to! Congrats!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Ahhh sorry I've not been on! Been a busy few days. Was barely home on the weekend and when we were we were watching movies haha. I'll be sure to get on tonight and reply to everything I've missed!! 
Well I picked up my opks and hpts on Saturday and have been testing. The second line is still faint but is slightly darker on yesterdays compared to the day before. I'll test again tonight to see if its any darker. My cm is slowly changing from sticky to creamy though and yesterday I even had a to t bit of ewcm, only once though so id say within the next few days I should see a positive!! Today is cd 13 so id say I may ovulate a few days prior to cd 19 or on cd 19. Boo! I wish it would happen sooner hah although OH and I haven't dtd in the last 3 nights!! Been busy or too tired haha so have to make sure we do it tonight!! Well I hope all is well with everyone and I'll respond to everything tonight :D xx


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks, Ashe...I know everything you said is more than likely right...I wish I had the amount of confidence ya'll do right now...The dh went to feed the heifer and offered to stop for movies at the Red Box--he actually asked ME what I wanted to see...He got Breaking Dawn and Anonymous (something about Shakespeare)-I'm a huge Elizabethan movie buff...He said there is a layer of snow already on the hood of the suburban so it if last all night like they say--we may get our first snow day..I hope so. I need a day at home although I don't want to spend it with anyone but myself...LOL...Since our lunch at Chili's I wasn't very hungry--but being so down--I'm eating some of the GS cookies and chocolate milk for a late supper...Healthy, huh? The cookies don't even taste as good as I remember either...LOL...I hope you are having a good dinner...Watching the Grammy's right now--until Jason gets back...

You did the right thing with Q. I would have left too. You don't have to apologize for him--I would call any parent out that says their child is SOOO perfect...I know mine aren't...:rofl:...


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda--Shame on you girl!!! The last 3 nights?????? I hope you hit that eggie girl! If you get it tonite and the next few--I'm sure you will...I figured you would O' before CD 19! WOO HOO!!! Dh is home and he got movies...Hope to talk to you soon! 

Luv ya hun!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Fed up!
Why isn't this happening?
Why am I not pregnant yet?
I just want a baby!
There's something wrong with me!
Am I fertile?
Am I _infertile_?
Will I ever have a baby?
No, i'm not okay..
I miss my baby!
Why did this happen to me?
I want my baby back!
Time heels all wounds? Well i'm still waiting..

Every status I would love to put on facebook at the moment but obviously I can't...

I'm just literally fed up at the moment. Just feels like everything bad is happening to me at the moment. Can't find a wedding venue and i'm not getting pregnant, despite trying for 6 months so far since the miscarriage and I very much feel like this is going to be a very long journey. 
That hardening feeling I had last cycle, well i'm still getting it on and off now and it's like the whole tissue throughout the "walls" gets hard and I read online tonight that it can be a sign of endometriosis which my doctor is already about 99% sure I have so I guess it just backs it up even more....
I don't know, I just don't feel like this is ever going to happen. That plus the fact I didn't even ovulate last month.... As soon as my doctor is back i'm going to make an appointment to see him and see if it's possible to try something to help me get pregnant. I know they technically won't help me but come on, i'm 20 and i'm not falling pregnant. I know I have already and technically that's a good sign but ffs! It's been SIX MONTHS and it isn't happening! Something is wrong with me, I can just feel it :( I don't care if I end up with twins, heck, give me triplets (maybe just twins lol) I just want a baby :'(

Sorry for the depressing post, i'm just so over it all at the moment :(
Well, gonna go read through what I missed.... x


----------



## AmandaBaby

Andi, wouldn't that be amazing if we both had twins, or any two (or more) of us both had them!?  
Sorry your having a weird cycle! It's so annoying when strange things happen and we don't know what cause them!? Hope it all works itself out. Whens your next doctors appointment? Sorry about the lump you found too, praying it's nothing serious!!

Ashley, this cycle is definitely flying by, wish I would just hurry up and ovulate though! How's your pregnancy going? Hope your boobs aren't hurting too much and the morning sickness isn't being too much of a pain! 

Jenn, I think I already said it but I love your bump :) haha. Can't believe your already 16 weeks (Tanya too) whoa! Going so fast! Oh, what'd you think of the new twilight movie? I love it! Can't wait for the second half to come up but then i'll be sad coz it'll mean it's all over :( haha

Steph, how's the new phone going? I've had my new one for a few months now and still learning how to use it haha. Always learning new things with it! Omgoooooooosh, I just realised your 10 (nearly 11) weeks pregnant!! Now that has just flown by!! Your bump pic looks cute as well! And you don't look fat!!! 
Oh and i'm so sorry to hear about how DH is acting!! You are clearly pregnant!!!!!! No AF and a blood test says so! Please don't doubt yourself, we all know you have a little baby growing inside you :flower: can't wait for your appointment & ultrasound. And I hope DH sorts himself out soon :growlmad: lol, he's gonna be a dad again in a few months! :)

Brooke, sorry to hear that AF was awful to you this month, hope your feeling better! And i'm really sorry to hear about the lump you found, praying that it's nothing serious! I know what you mean about seeing AF as well, it's an awful thing to have especially after miscarrying :( I'm so sorry :hugs: Sending lots of hugs to you. Please know that we are all always here for you :flower: Prayers! 

Tanya, glad you had fun!! And that's so exciting you may be coming here for Christmas!!! You'll have your baby by then and fingers crossed so will I haha :happydance: We will definitely have to catch up! Oh wait, which part of Australia again? 

Sorry if I missed anything!!!
Moving on form my last depressing status, i'm on CD 13 today and still getting faint lines on my OPK. I better fricking ovulate this month!! By the looks of things I think i'm gonna ovulate normal time around CD 19 because normally you get a + 2ish days before you ovulate so I should get a + around CD 17 which sounds about right coz that'll give plenty of time for my OPKs to actually turn positive! Come on ovulation, I wanna try out this SMEP!! Would be great if it works but we'll see...

Hope all is well!!!
I want all you ladies to know just how amazing you all are as well, and very very supportive! I tell you all things that I don't tell pretty much anyone else.
I love you all :hugs: xx


----------



## Affyash

Aw Amanda, I wish I could hug you! I know how hard this is, and I wish I could take it away. It is not an easy process to get pregnant (unless you're a drunk teenager it seems!) and there are so many of us who struggle. Please know you're not alone and that we all love you. I know, that doesn't ease the pain, but hopefully you can take some comfort. It will happen for you, I promise. Super hugs and kisses!!

Good morning to the rest of you lovely ladies, too! I have to go get Mr. out of bed and ready for the day. I'll be on when I get to work later! Love and hugs!


----------



## waiting2012

Hello ladies! Using my phone..lol figure I got for times like this and need to learn how to use it.
Amanda, you are feeling what we all felt before and it is normal. Have you tried a bab aspirin daily to help to help with the lining issues? It might be something worth tryi.g. And I watched the breaking dawn movie-awesome!! Cant wait for the next to come out!
Andi, when is your dr appt? 
I know I didnt get to reply to everyone sorry. Have to get back to work.
Love yall lots...:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Hang in there Amanda, we are all here to support you no matter what! We love you!
We will be visiting Melbourne and Perth, and would love to add a journey up to you to meet up with you! I was watching House Hunters International last night with hubby, and in one of the episodes, the couple was looking to buy a house in Noosa Australia. I got all excited and thought of you! LOL

Steph, hope you're having a better day today.

Sorry ladies, I gotta run but I'll be back soon!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Next doc. appt. isn't until March 26th. So far away. I've been having an awful day sorry I haven't updated anymore just stressed out and a "friend" got all bitchy to me...and I told her if she didn't like what I said then delete me off of fb....so she got all mad and asked did I want the relationship of 15 years be thrown out...and by the time I replied she'd done deleted me...heartless people. She doesn't deserve to have my response...and she didn't deserve telling me it just "wasn't my time to have another child b/c of my oldests' condition" etc....I'm so done TTC :( I wanna just give up and adopt a child. 

Then I find out my 20 year old cousin moved from FL to GA with her husband....who does weed everyday and they had a fight so her mom drove 5 hours to get the baby the other day....I'd give anything to adopt that baby and give her the love she needs from parents :( .....I've been doing nothing but crying today...hopefully when hubby gets home I can bring myself up out of this deep dark hole I'm in and feel better.....to make it worse my mom seemed not a bit bothered that I was all upset and crying earlier...as she dropped the baby off and left.....ehhh I give up with people :( no one around here likes me for some reason and I cannot wait to move somewhere else :( I'm sooooo sad all the time....is it to much to ask for FRIENDS :( b/c I have none that really mean much to me at this point. Ehhh my hormones must seriously be out of wack I'm still bleeding and just crying so much today....I dont know whats going on with my body but I'm so upset I don't feel like calling the doctors :( 

I love you all ladies and will be on later to write to all of you! Hugs to you all in hopes to a brighter day :)


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--sweetie...get it all out hun! We are here for you! Sucks when people don't even acknowledge your pain. Some friend you have on FB! Man...and your mom...Good God! Can it really get any worse for ya? I hope not! :hugs: I know what you mean about adopting--sometimes that seems like the only alternative...I'm not saying adoption is a bad thing--hope I didn't sound like that is what I was meaning...Maybe adoption is an option--but don't just give up hun! Who says you can't TTC another of your own AND adopt? It happens a lot! Have you mentioned adopting the baby that your mom went and picked up? I mean--it would def be an option and it sounds like you and she need each other right now.:hugs:
When you muster the strength, call your doctor hun! There has to be something that can be done before the end of March for ya'! 

Thinking and Praying for you sweetie!


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya--yes today seems to be going better...On the relationship front--nothing more was said about "Yes/No" as far as pregnant goes. In fact the last thing said to me was to go to the appointment because if there is something wrong--it would cost just as much for our doctor where we live to do the same tests, etc and they would probably refer me to an Ob/Gyn anyways.
As far as the pregnancy goes...Last night Jason touched my "bump" (flabby bump and all) and there is a hard spot right next to my dropping bellybutton..:rofl:...I noticed it more today to the right of it and I've had some major nausea off and on--I haven't been able to finish my OJ either...I feel major heartburn and indigestion and for whatever reason (probably the amount of mexican food I've been craving) I've been a "Poot Factory"...:rofl:....I feel like I've been needing to pee every hour but I know its been more like every 2 whether I've drank a lot or not..So...I guess you could say--everything is normal there...LOL...I kind of wonder about the hard spot--its not a huge or anything---but I can feel it--I know--:dohh:--baby maybe? but it kind of hurts when I press there or lean on it...Its been so long--I don't remember what I felt at this point with the other 2...Even Jason commented on it when he touched when I was trying to zip my coat up--and couldn't--he said, "You have a little bump"...Not the typical male responce of "You are getting fat"...:rofl:...

Well, I'm sitting here enjoying lunch...I need to run and pick up some Valentines stuff for tomorrow--I haven't gotten my kids or dh anything yet! :dohh: (but its hard when they are there with you!) So I'm probably going to run and do that here in a few when I'm done eating..

Congrats on the going to Australia at Christmas time! How awesome!! Hope you get to meet up with Amanda while you are there!!!


----------



## TandA08

Aw Andi - super big :hugs: to you! It's been a rough road for you, but always remember you have all of us here to support you through it all! Like Steph said, let it all out, we'll listen!

Steph I am glad you are feeling better today! Bet that little hard spot is your uterus stretching into it's new home in your abdomen!

Hubby and I haven't even mentioned valentines day! I normally don't care about it, and he says he doesn't either, but every year he seems to get me a box of chocolates (which I never eat). We usually just say "happy valentine's day" to each other and leave it at that. I'd rather him not spend the money on the chocolates (I actually wouldn't mind flowers though), but would be perfectly happy if we both just ignored this holiday. Guess we'll see what happens this year. 

So..... good news for me..... As of today, my work hours are back to my normal schedule! I shouldn't be working much overtime now! I'm super excited and hope that I'll start to see an increase in energy finally! I've been so exhausted, and it's really started getting kinda depressing. But, even with the hours back to normal, my work load isn't back to normal yet... so even though I'll start working fewer hours each day, I still have the same crazy amount of stuff I have to do. I guess, just one thing at a time....

I'll check in later ladies
Love ya!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Amanda----it would be awesome to have lots of babies in here :) lol...twins sound great for us all....and Brooke to :) lol

Ashley...hope your feeling good today :)

Jenn....lots of love to you today :) hope your doing good...your flying by in your weeks of pregnancy :)

Steph I sure hope things are better your way today...and DH is being nice and you hopefully made up :)

Brooke...let us know when you find out more about that lump its very scary :( mine has sort of gone away I think it was just a gland or something who knows....

Tanya...how are ya sweetie :) Glad to hear about your normal schedules :) thats awesome! 

I think I got everyone....I hope you all have a good night I think I'm O'ing my OPK is positive finally :) this morning was so negative there wasn't even a 2nd line...now its BLARING positive :) what the heck LOL and my ovaries on both sides are on FIRE...sooo yea its happening and we've BD'd a LOT lately :) the past 2 days and tonight are taken care of LMAO :) 

I am also feeling a lot better had a good talk with a good friend and she helped me to realize your "TRUE" friends don't treat you like shit :) hope everyone has a great night its off to lala land for me tonight early!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Thanks for all the lovely messages :) I love that I can come on here and know that you all understand what I'm/we're all going through!! :)

Andi, sorry to hear about all the grief your dealing with!! I hope it starts looking up from here and u get your bfp this month!
Steph, I agree with Tanya, I think its your uterus!!
Tanya, glad your work hours are.going back to normal!! Hope ur work load does too :)
Ashley, how's your day going?

Hope everything is good with everyone!!
I found a wedding venue last night so I'll pop back on tonight and post pictures :) fingers crossed ot all works out!!! Oh and I think I'm gonna ovulate soon :D xx


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry I've been MIA...

I went to the store during my lunch break like I mentioned..Got a bunch of stuff for our party tomorrow. And cards for Adrian, Wes, and Jason..Plus a candy for all 3 of them...I love you ladies to pieces!! 

I had to take Adrian to the ER--she got kicked in the hand by one of our butthead neighborhood kids..UGH..I just want to beat his little ass--pardon my french. She's ok, just sprained. She has been officially told for the upteeth time to not be around him now. UGH. I just got back a little bit ago and had pizza again for supper..Smothered in garlic sauce..MMMM...First time in while that it tasted good! 

Andi--WAHOO girlfriend on the positive OPK!!! And I'll literally shit all over myself if you, Amanda, and Brooke end up with twins...:rofl:....

Amanda--Get that egg, Get Get that Egg!!! You've got us rooting for you hun!!!

Tanya--great news about the schedule change! It'll be nice to have you around more!!

Jenn--where o' where did Jenn go????? Miss ya hun! Hope all is good!

Brooke--You too! Where o' where is Brooke???? Missing you sweetie!!

Ashe--hows newly preggo life?? Going good I hope!

I'm sorry in advance if I missed anyone's posts--I'm completely exhausted to the max! And I can't believe that just one full day until my appointment...Makes my heart skip a beat and not in a good way because I'm dreading it..Don't know why--ya'll have been so encouraging and I love ya'll for it!! Got to remain calm and remember, I AM NOT IN CONTROL. What will be, will be. This appointment has been a long time coming either way. 

Ok, Ladies..I've got to head to bed...It's 9:30 here...I will try to properly post tomorrow to everyone!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Don't have time to properly reply but I just wanted to add this little conversation that I had on facebook with Oh's brothers girlfriend (or ex girlfriend, i'm not quite sure with them..) 


*5 hours ago - Her*
if your status is about me and jarrod noone cares about ur imput or opiniojn so stay outta of it and mind ur own business and if its about someone else mabey u should stay out of theres too . 
Alright tada bye 

*4 hours ago - Me*
Hahahaha.
Honey, don't think that your life impacts me that much.
My status is not about you. Regardless though, I can write whatever I want on my facebook. If you don't like it then delete me, it couldn't be any more simpler. 
Have a lovely day 

*3 hours ago - Her*
well im glad to hear that .. n i was gonna say just because u hate jamie dosent mean that u have to treat me like crap whenever i see u or anything because i never did anything to u and thats pretty childish and stuck up .. and dw ill have a great night bye

*3 hours ago - Me*
Excuse me, but I owe you nothing. 
I don't just not like Jamie-Lee, but I don't like you either.
The way I see it, you both played a huge part in my miscarriage last year and that's something that I will never forgive you for. And it doesn't matter if you see it like that or not, that's how it is. Do not call me childish and stuck up because you both took my happiness away from me. I do not have to like you and I sure as hell will not pretend to! 
I mean this in no harsh way but after Jamie-Lees miscarriage a few years ago (which I will add, I think was terribly sad for her) she should have understood the importance of keeping such a new pregnancy a secret, as such, in case something should, heaven forbid, happen. And you, no matter where you heard it from, you had no right to share it with her, and she had absolutely no right to share it with anyone else and then make up ridiculous lies to make me look bad! You tell me to mind my own business? Maybe you should have taken your own advice! 
I suffer every single day with what I have lost, did you know that? Every day is a nightmare! And yet you have the nerve to sit here and play out the victim? That's disgusting. 

And that's the truth. That's everything i've wanted to yell at you for the six months, every time I saw you and every time I saw her. But I held back. So, sincerest apologies if I came across as stuck up, but considering what you and her put me through, you got of scott-free. I now live everyday with the choices that you both made. 
Thanks.


I feel great about getting it all out and just wanted to share lol. I finally said to her what has been on my mind for the last 6 months! She hasn't responded, and I don't think she will....

Well, that's it haha.
Hope all is well :hugs: xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

You go girl :) Amanda I know the feeling on fb someone I've known for 15 years just threw me away yesterday on something that had NOTHING to do with her. Its just stupid plain and simple....anyways I woke up to this this morning!!!

Trying to make a VDAY baby :)
 



Attached Files:







MYPEE.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TandA08

Good for you Amanda! Sometimes you just HAVE to speak your mind. But I'm like you and hold things in, I rarely let it out like that, but if I do, you'd better watch out because I won't hold back once I start. LOL

Andi I'm crossing my fingers for you!!!!

Steph I can NOT wait to hear how your appt goes. I just KNOW that you are going to be thrilled!!!

Ash/Jenn, how are you ladies????

Well, I've got work calling me.... guess I should get back to it - ugh. But let me just say, it was nice taking my lunch break at my normal time and leaving at my normal time yesterday!

Be back soon!


----------



## waiting2012

I will of course respond properly when I go to lunch!

BUT wanted to say....

Happy Valentines Day!!!

Love Ya Ladies!! 
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TandA08

Thanks Steph! Love ya!

I know some of you might shoot me with horseshit for saying this.... but it's soooo cold this morning!!! It was 38(F) when I left for work and there was a thick layer of ice on my windshield. It's warmed up some out there I'm sure, and it's 60 at my desk, but it feels colder than that. Although, I must say, this new warehouse that we are in now is warmer than the old one, but it's still cold!

Well, back to work again..... I'm so ready to not have to be here anymore...


----------



## Affyash

Ah hello ladies! Weirdest day ever yesterday. Between work and home, I was utterly slack jawed. Nothing really went wrong (for me or my fam) just a bunch of stuff went down that was...odd. Biggest thing was one of my best friends at work is getting a divorce from her husband and I had to sit in the car while they fought (he didn't know I was there). Then she called both of her parents in law and told them she was getting a divorce. It was sooooo awkward. I mean, I am all for supporting one of my friends in the midst of one of the hardest things they'll ever do, but I didn't think she was going to include me (and put me right smack in the middle) of all the drama. Whew. Plus my boss is a douche and my husband is all stressed about taxes today and blah blah blah. 

I'm feeling great otherwise, some mild cramping, sore boobies and serious gas! LOL! But I'm doing OK. I've gained 3.5 freakin' lbs. already and I swear I have no idea how. I'm not snacking, I'm not eating crap, I just don't get it. I'm soooo bloated I look like Jenn and Tanya and I'm not even 6 weeks!!! LOL! Whatever, I don't care, I'm happy so who cares!

OK, now for the serious stuff...STEPHANIE!!! Is today your appointment? Or is it tomorrow? I am so freakin' excited for you I cannot even wait to see your pics! Please please please update as soon as possible. I'm so sorry about Adrian's hand, I totally had one of those a-holes in my neighborhood growing up. Hope she can stay clear of him. What am I missing? I'm sorry if I glossed over anything.

Andi, I am so sorry to hear of your problems with your friend. I'm glad that you had someone tell you that if a friend treats you like shit (especially for no reason) that they're no friend at all. She's right, and as hard as it is to walk away from a long friendship, it will be better for you in the long run. Hugs! So glad your OPK is positive! You have the best cycle length! FX this is your month with all those follies! Get to BDing lady! So sorry if I've missed anything!

Amanda, I am so sorry your OH's family is so difficult. What a biotch that girl is! I'm glad you were able to tell her what you really felt and who cares if she does or doesn't respond. You did the right thing by you and you should be proud. I can't wait to hear when you OPK gets nice and dark. FX this is your month babe! And I'm so sorry if I'm missing anything!

Tanya so glad to hear work is back to normal for you. And I agree, it is F*&^ing cold here! My car gave me a warning light this morning cause it's under 40! I am sooooo cold! Anyway, I hope you're feeling awesome! When's your next appointment? So excited to find out what you're having!

Jenn hope you're doing good! Miss you!

Brooke you too hun! Hope life's not been too tough lately. How are you feeling? Better I hope. Get your butt back on here, we miss you!

OK love you guys! HAPPY VALENTINES DAY! I'll be on today, so talk to me!


----------



## TandA08

Ash, my appointment is next Tuesday - ONE MORE WEEK!!! But today I am focused on waiting for Steph's update from her appt today! I can't wait to hear what her Dr tells her!!! And I'm glad I'm not the only one complaining about southern CA being cold! LOL 
You are a good friend for supporting your friend during her divorce, I hope everything works out. And don't worry about your weight... your baby needs it and you can work on losing it after the baby is born! So far I'm up to about 10 pounds I think. But I'm sure looking like I've gained more than that. I think I'll do another bump pic this weekend, because it seems to have popped out some more the past few days!

Anyway, 20minutes till lunch, and I'm just waiting for the time to pass! - So hungry!!


----------



## Affyash

Yaaaay Tanya! I'm so excited about your appointment too, but you're right, first thing's first, I am dying to hear all the good news from Steph's appointment. I was totally convinced it was tomorrow but then I remember her saying it was the same day as dh's tax appointment. So this morning I was like...OMG it's today! Holy crap! I can't wait.

Yeah I don't really care if I become a fatty again with this pregnancy. Who really cares? I'd prefer to stay under where I was with Q but I was 5 lbs heavier when I started this time. But I gained 40 lbs with him, so 35 lbs max with this one seems appropriate. So happy!

Can't wait to see your bump! It was so cute when I saw you a couple weeks ago, I can't imagine how much cuter it is now!

:) :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012




----------



## waiting2012

Ya'll crack me up...LOL...My appointment is tomorrow at 10...LOL...11 weeks. Lets hope its positive! Been feeling very crampy today though so hopefully tomorrow it will be a good appointment. I can hope right?

Tanya--it was colder than a witche's boob yesterday and today its supposed to be up to 65 and tomorrow 71 degrees...Welcome to Texas! So glad the new warehouse is warmer though!

Ashe--bloat, bloat, row your bloat...:rofl:...Had that too! I does look worse than it is doesn't it...???:rofl:..:holly: < yep thats me! :rofl:

Amanda--Way to go girl! You needed to tell them how it is for a long time! I know just releasing that stress is going to make a world of difference for you!

Andi--same for you! A true friend stands behind you, and you friend (well, ex friend--)couldn't handle standing behind you and it is her loss hun! But you are not without friends sweetie!

Brooke and Jenn--Hope you day is going good--Ya'll are making me worry!!!COME BACK SOON!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

just realized my "your"s don't have the r on the end..:rofl:...don't know how that happened..LOL


----------



## Affyash

Aw gosh darnit! I knew I was being overzealous! Well, sheesh at least you can tell we're excited! :) Can't wait for tomorrow! I'm cramping a wee bit too. I pray it's just our uterus' stretching and moving. You're going to get good news tomorrow mama, I just know it!


----------



## waiting2012

I guess Ashe. Its easier to say it'll be a good appointment then to "know" it will be. I guess if I prepare for bad news--it won't be so hard, right? I've been waiting 10 years and now 10 years 11 weeks to hear and see something that will mean a baby for us--one last baby for us. I've already decided (decided back in November as a matter of fact) that IF it turns out to be bad news--especially with my hpts all over the place in their results--that I want the doc to start me on the "pill" until Jason gets done with school and gets a job with benefits. After that--snip, tie, burn, erase--the tubes and TTC stuff is going to be a distant memory for me...This hopefully will be either the last baby for us, or the last "loss"--I can't take the wondering, the trying, the up and downs with my emotions. I feel good, then bad, then good, then bad. I want to laugh, then cry, then laugh, then cry. I'm soo glad to have friends like ya'll. I texted my bff and told her about my appointment tomorrow--she didn't text me back. It was kind of like a slap in the face--but she has been there through all my m/c's and was my lamaze coach with Wesley. I guess she's afraid to say anything. I'm glad ya'll aren't, and I'm grateful that you guys are sending such positiveness my way. My head says--"Be happy! Look how far you have made it!", but my heart says--"Jason is right. Your body can't handle this right now and never will so give up and be ready for the worst possible news". I guess tomorrow I'll find out for sure either way whether I like it or not, Huh? Sorry to get so depressing sounding..LOL...Sitting here in my classroom balling now. WTG, Steph..The one day of the year that EVERYONE should be happy...LOL...Ok..No more of it. Won't have it!....But I do love you ladies. No matter what happens--I'm not going anywhere. So no worries there! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Going to run to the car and grab my charger for my computer...gone just a sec.


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, back...

Oh, didn't tell you what I found yesterday...:rofl::rofl::rofl:...My wonderful short hair, is not only gone gray--but my gray has gone WHITE! WTF???? I'm a few weeks away from turning 38 and WHITE hair???? Jeesh...Can it get any worse???? :jo:


----------



## Affyash

Steph I'm so sorry this is such an up and down road for you. I hate that you're in pain. I know that either way tomorrow, you're still going to be just as wonderful of a person as you've always been. Even if you have to bawl and scream and destroy something, it will work out in the end. I would be absolutely mystified as to why you've had like every prego symptom in the book (including multiple missed periods and positive blood tests) and not really be prego. Let's just say worst case scenario, you've had a mmc or something like that, you would know something was wrong by now. You'd be having severe cramping, backache, spotting, fever, etc. I just know in my heart everything will be OK.

Just promise me one thing (Yes, OK, go in thinking realistically and being prepared for anything, bad or good) BUT also go in there with some sense of positivity and hope. I wish I could hug you right now! I'm so sorry you're in pain and I really hope that you can see the bright side. Everything will be OK tomorrow!


----------



## Affyash

LOL my 30 year old friend has been grey/white for 5+ years! Just go get yourself a bottle of hair dye! It's all good!


----------



## waiting2012

I guess this is where being online can be a good thing and a bad thing. Its good because your right, and because I've read similiar stories everywhere--some ladies NEVER getting a positive hpt but were very pregnant..And then bad because you read about ladies who go for a long time 'thinking everything was ok' and BAM they find out it isn't...Now there I go again--being a downer--please reach through your computer screen and slap the hell out of me... I know your going to be ok and you'll have a beautiful little bundle of joy in October--but you've had fabulous looking tests too--what have I got--some blood test done when I was like 4 or 5 weeks?--That was 6 weeks ago... A lot may have happened in that 6 weeks. I wish I could have gone last week to the doctor and very glad they aren't making me wait another freaking week! Oh well..its just a matter of hours either way. I will try to think positive, and let the negative thoughts flow as they come and release them so they don't make me feel worse..Keep the positive--eliminate the negative. I will try.


----------



## waiting2012

Well, my lunch is almost over... By this time tomorrow--I will either have really good news or really bad news...I will do like Ashe said, and think POSITIVE. But my heart has already been preparing me for the worst. Either way--swift I hope. I don't like the idea of any other man (be it a doctor) gandering my woo-hoo let alone what else...Talk to you ladies tonite! Love and Hugs!!


----------



## TandA08

I second, third fourth what Ash said to you Steph!! I could not have said it any better!! And you asked for somebody to reach through and slap you :grr: That's the closest I could get. And if that doesn't work then I will threaten to :gun: you with horse shit! :rofl: We are sending you all the positive vibes we possibly can for your appointment TOMORROW (how dare you keep us waiting another day like that :haha: ) If something had happened, you certainly would have been aware of it. But instead, you have had all the textbook pregnancy symptoms including a BLOOD TEST! Girl you got this one! :hugs: Love ya! And I'll be sitting by to hear your update from your appt!


----------



## Affyash

I'm so sorry I missed you Steph. My gf called crying and wanted to go to lunch so I left. I know you need support too, I'm sorry I wasn't here for you! Yes, I love all the graphics that Tanya put up there! We need to come up with a horse shit graphic! How about this? Spray poop?
LOL, I really think Steph that if something really were wrong, you would know by now. I truly think everything will be OK. Be positive until proven otherwise.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::haha::haha::haha::haha::dust::dust::dust::dust::blue::blue::blue::blue::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
 



Attached Files:







spray_caca.jpeg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TandA08

:rofl: That's truly a disgusting picture Ash! LOL But yet so fitting :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl:...Ya'll are absolutely crazy!!! I am trying ladies, really I am. It is just so damn hard. My coworker asked me how my afternoon was going because she said it looked like I was going to cry. I wanted to just sit down and tell her exactly how my afternoon was. How I had one kiddo take his boots off and literally throw himself in the floor-he's 3. How the 3 that she brought to my class--how one of them got bit within the first minute of being there by my resident biter. How we have this one 3 year old (oh, her FB is Ashley Peoples Cantrell) how it is she can bad mouth the daycare, etc because her precious baby got bit a week ago and supposedly HE is the only one getting bit or that the other child ONLY bites the boys--ummm...my biter bit a 4 year old girl--he doesn't discriminate. I was told to kill her with kindness--but yet my boss is totally up her ass when she comes into clean..I mean get f'ing real! Lets see..what else could go f'ing wrong..Oh, yeah. I have "the" doctor's appointment tomorrow. My wonderful hubby asks me at 6pm if I want him to go and get me something for Valentines day--ummm. NO. He asked me what was for dinner-I am having leftover pizza and going to douse it with garlic sauce so hopefully to ward off the :sex: vampire! :rofl:.


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, damn the internet...LOL..Have to laugh maybe it will stop the tears from coming--I don't want the kids to wonder....

How are you Ashe?? I love your can o' shit pic..LOL..tooo funny! Where does one find a pic like that? :rofl:...And to think that is one hell of a google search! :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

I think we are going to watch the other movie we got in a few minutes after Jason eats dinner. He just got back from getting me the money for my doctor's appointment tomorrow. Just realized...No sex tonite--as I don't "THAT" in woohoo when its being checked tomorrow..:rofl:....


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, isn't that lovely. My ticker has already changed.... Funny, I don't feel constipated...:rofl:


----------



## TandA08

Steph, enjoy your movie!

I am so incredibly angry at my dh right now! We have this deal - since pretty much day one of our relationship: I cook, he cleans. Works great, except the deal is supposed to mean that he cleans the dishes AFTER dinner, like as in that night or first thing the next morning. But he lets them sit for DAYS!!!! It's gotten to the point that I've told him that if I come home and there aren't clean dishes for me to cook with, then I'm not making dinner! So, today, at lunch, I told him that I had PLANS for dinner, and told him which dishes I needed him to wash. He said ok. Now keep in mind it being Valentine's day and all, I had planned to make his favorite dish. I come home from work, and guess what, he hasn't cleaned a single dish!! And yet just had the nerve to ask me when I was going to start dinner! Can I Fing just kick him!? I'm so angry, I have no motivation to cook a nice dinner now. Good thing I don't _really_ care about this holiday.

MEN! They should be shot with horse shit!


----------



## TandA08

STEPHANIE!!! 11 weeks!!!! You are almost out of the first trimester already! Can you believe it!? Oh my goodness, it has gone by soooo fast!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Well, Tanya...If you hold him down I'll blast him with a truckload of horseshit..LOL...Shame on him for not doing his "job"...thats a man for ya.

Jason put in Cowboys and Aliens--he asked if I wanted to watch the Shakespeare one but I figured he and Wes would much rather watch the other cowboy movie. I think I'm just going to go to bed. 

I don't feel all that excited right now. I feel like Woopie...11 weeks...Big deal. I know I should be estatic and I am so happy to see things going so great for you, Jenn, and Ashe--but as for myself; my "give a damn" is broken right now. I don't want to unleash my negativity on ya'll any further tonite so going to go to bed. 

Love ya'll and I won't be taking a morning break because I will be leaving for my doctor's appointment. Not sure how long it will take--but either way--good or bad--I'll update ya'll.

Goodnight everybody. Hope everyone has had a good Valentine's day! Love and Hugs to All!


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone sorry I have not been on, I just caught up on reading but I know I do not remember everything I have read. I have been really busy at work and then with family the last week. Tonight I came home, hubby and I made ribeye steaks, homeade mash potatoes, pasta, and corn for our valentine dinner together. It was nice to cook together, eat together and now we are watching All dogs go to Heaven with the little ones:) its been a nice evening:) My next doc appointment is next Tuesday also, the 21st at I think 9am.

Steph-sorry you had a bad day, hope you are feeling better. Dont be thinking negative just keep an open mind. You dont need the stress. Looking forward to hearing your results tomorrow.
Tanya-I cant wait to see more bump pics:) And I think our appointments are on the same day!
Sorry hubby isnt holding up his end of the bargin! Has he always been like this? My hubby helps when he wants to I gave up on bargaining a loooong time ago lol
Ashley- 10 pounds is ok dont worry about it at all! It all about the baby now:) I gained 5 my first month but still have not gained anything since, I have still gained a total of 5 pounds
Amanda- So glad you finally let all that frustration out, maybe thats what you needed:) Hope you are able to have a stress free cycle so you can catch that eggy this week
Andi-YES! You are soooo Ovulating! Sounds like this could be a good month also with all the follicles they saw!
Brooke-hope your doing ok
I think I got everyone and sorry if I forgot anyone:( Looks like no one is on lol, well I am off work tomorrow so I will try to get on a little more tomorrow, then I have a super busy weekend coming up so after tomorrow I may not be on to to much, hopefully once this week passes I can get back to my normal routines


----------



## waiting2012

I was just checking in as I had to kick Adrian out of my bed...Glad I did...You have good night Jenn and Amanda...Many hugs! Sounds like you had a nice dinner, jenn...Heading to bed now...Love ya'll!


----------



## Affyash

Steph I just want to tell you that it's ok to be blue and scared and nervous and numb. These feelings will pass when you get your confirmation. I still feel blue and unimportant and unloved sometimes too, youre not alone. It will all work out and well be here for you the whole way. Big hugs and good luck tomorrow.

Tanya I'm sorry men can be so shitty sometimes. Mine ruined valentines for me too but I agree it's not that big of a holiday. I wish I could hug you right now. Hope you're feeling better and you sleep well tonight!

Jenn it sounds like your man is the only winner today. I'm glad you had a nice time with him and the little ones. Hope this week passes quickly for you!!

Brooke Amanda and Andi thinking of you lovelies hope you all sleep well tonight!

I am pooped since I was up a couple times last night w Q. Going to bed but I'll be on first thing tomorrow. Love you girls!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Gotta update soon but it's gonna be long and OH will be home soon. I got my positive OPK tonight so gotta get SMEPlanning ;) :) haha. I'll post a picture later! ...Of the test that is, hahaha not the BDing 

xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

ooooooookay! Boy have I have a, erm, conversation with OH's brothers girlfriend! Haha. I tried to keep calm but I lost it for a little while. Basically she's saying that they didn't even know I was pregnant nor did they tell anyone, etc etc which is basically crap but whatever, then she starts saying that when someone miscarries it's usually a problem with them which I thought was a bit cut throat. Then she starts saying that I only have a myself to blame and I need help, etc etc etc. This went on for quite a lot of messages back and forth on facebook. THEN, I saw a status on her sisters facebook (the girl I used to work with) basically saying that she wouldn't wish it on anyone yet she's will to make an exception for me (basically wishing my miscarriage upon me) and that if I didn't watch myself she's reveal my secret to the world....
Very mature & lovely of her :growlmad:
And then her _mum_ commented on her wall saying, "hey miss if i see that low life scum i will beat that shit out of her and let whole know so amanda shut yr fuckn mouth cause i had enough of yr shit acussing my girls of all this shit uve been warned" ummmm, nice?
Oh and the girl I work with has also since posted on her wall saying that she is going to continue to "rub salt in my wounds, because she can" marvellous.
Only problem for them though is that I don't care. I secretly want to tell the world about my miscarriage so that our babies story can be out there but i'm a little scared to do it myself to be honest, and is she does go and say something on facebook then it just shows how low they are. 
I normally would have been very upset by what they have said but i've learnt tonight to be the bigger person & just walk away and i'll admit, it feels amazing! Of course I will still continue to mourn for our baby but i'm not going to let them get to me anymore, i'm just going to ignore every status they write and everything they message me, move on and show them that what they say honestly doesn't hurt. I know that, that is what there ultimate goal is but it's not going to work on me :) I'm honestly feeling great!! Also, now when I see OHs family, i'm not going to say a word about them, I won't even bitch about them, if his mum says anything to me about her (sometimes she likes her, sometimes she doesn't) i'm not going to add in my 2cents, I guess i'll just nod & listen. I'm not going to make an effort with them though, i'm just leaving it as is. I don't want myself or my future baby surrounded by such drama. It occurred to me tonight just how different my mum and her mum are. For her to threaten to bash me & egg on her daughters comments is very immature, my mum would never threaten someone like that and so I realised that if I kept up with all the crazy bitching etc i'm just gonna end up like her mum and that's not the person I wanna be, I wanna end up like my mum compassionate & caring.. And yeah, that's the choices i've made. I'm getting rid of all the crap in my life so I can create a beautiful atmosphere for our future child.
I seriously feel amazing. This whole "letting go" is great. I guess you could say i'm forgiving & forgetting. Although more so forgetting & we'll see about forgiving, for now i'll just play switzerland.. Is that even the right terminology? haha, like not playing a part?  I'm not sure.

Anyway, now that all of that is out of the way & like I said just before.. I got a positive OPK tonight :happydance: wasn't expecting it to turn positive so fast, yesterdays was slightly darker then the day before but still light, my OPKs seem to go positive fast though if that makes sense  Gonna continue to test with them over the next 4-5 days just to double check. SO I assume I shall ovulate by Friday? That's 2 days from today, I think thats right :) I should get a temp rise soon though which will give me a better idea! We've already DTD tonight as well, so SMEP is finally underway ;) hahaha.

Anyway, now to get replying to your posts :)

Andi, congrats on the positive OPK!! How exciting, we'll be about a day different in our DPO! :happydance: Hope you got to BDing last night ;) Come on valentines day baby!!! 

Tanya, glad you had a normal day yesterday and got to take lunch/leave on time!! Always good when you get to do that :) Do you get to find out what your having at your next appointment? HOW EXCITING! I can't wait :)
Oh gosh & bloody men!!! They just don't learn do they!? You should purposely not cook for the next few nights and then be like, "well it works both ways" :growlmad: Although.. you need to eat too so that may not work lol. Hope he gets back into action soon & keeps to the plan!

Ashley, sorry to hear about the strange day you had & that your friends are getting a divorce! That must have been very hard on you being in the middle like that :( Hope things get better and your boss becomes less of a douche (haha) and DH stops stressing! 

Stephanie, 11 weeks!!!! Can't wait for your appointment tomorrow! Don't stress, I know it's going to bring good news for you & don't forget to bring back a picture of your beautiful little baby to show us :) Stay positive :flower:
I have to laugh as well, I love your eating extra garlic trick to ward off the BD vampire hahahahahaha :haha: I was listening to the radio the other night with OH and they said something about a headache being a big excuse for girls when they dont wanna DTD. Well, I get headaches a lot (sometimes lol) and I turned to OH and was like, "I swear it's not a lie when I say that!!!!" Bahaha :)

Jenn, glad you had a good Valentines Day & were able to have a nice dinner with DH :) Can't wait for your next doctors appointment too!! :D

Brooke, hope your going okay darling, thinking of you :flower: xx

Well i'll definitely have to keep checking in tomorrow so I can see the results from Stephs appointment! I just know it's going to be good news :flower:

Guess I should start getting ready for bed. Good night, love you all xxx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh I forgot to add the picture again!! I'll add it tomorrow night, remind me! Haha

Good luck again for your appt Steph although you won't need it xxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies I haven't had near enough time lately to say anything to any of you LOL ....I am sorry Amanda for all the drama your dealing with that sucks.

Jenn how are you doing today? I sure hope your doing good...seems we've all been busier than lately recently! 

Tanya how are you doing love? 

Brooke....hope your doing good hun I miss ya! We are gonna all have twins if you haven't heard haha....

Ash...I'm soooo happy for you....already 5 weeks boy time flies :) 

Steph...how are you doing today love....I hope great :)


Well I don't have MUCH time to update I have to get Tyler to school......I am apparently now 1 dpo :) if things go well....and hopefully in 8 more days we find out we are gonna have BABIES lmao....all of us! So we can be like all the girlies that are :) 

Anyways my Vday was us grilling out and eating here at home...it was nice :) and we got the boys a few little things to go w/ their stuff. 

I got a CARD for Vday..but it was a beautiful card I'll have to post a pic later on :) well I gotta go get my big boy off to school will talk to you all soon :) and I am going to a friends house shes moving away so i need to spend a little time with her :) i'll be back soon :) trying to make this TWW go by fast!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Andi sounds like we both had a great v-day:) Sorry about everyone who didnt. 
Amanda-I am soooo glad that you are feeling so much better! I hope it is all over and done with and they dont continue to try to pick at you. How is it working with that girl?
Steph-I can not wait until your appointment! Just one more hour (but then if your doc is anything like mine then you still have at least an hour wait in the waiting room lol)
Tanya-hope you have a good day at work and you continue to stay on your regular shifts:)
Ashley-how are you??


----------



## TandA08

Steph, I'm waiting on pins and needles for your appt! Thank god for the time difference so I don't have to wait so long! :haha: (The one time it's a good thing!)

Jenn! Our next appt IS on the same day! How fun is that!!! Ooh maybe it's some sort of sign that we will be giving birth at the same time!! I remember we commented on that a while back! That would be hysterical if we texted each other! Oh and on that note, I promise to text you when I go into labor (or at least do my best to!) :haha: And your VDay dinner sounded yummy!

Ash, sorry your hubby messed up VDay for you too, but at least you weren't alone - I know exactly how you feel! :hugs:

I ended up washing dishes myself, and unloading and reloading the dishwasher. DH was still working in the garage, so I went and took a shower, still undecided if I would even bother cooking. But by the time I got out of the shower I was hungry and said F it, I'm cooking! Not gonna punish myself too, lol. I made a baked spaghetti - his recent favorite dish. It was yummy.

I'm being bad and drinking a cup of coffee this morning, I just couldn't resist, I have been super good about it until today, lol. So one cup won't hurt. But..... I GOTTA PEE..... :rofl: Be back a little later ladies!

Love ya all!

Oh and Amanda hoooray on the OPK!!! Can't wait for the rest of you ladies to join us!!


----------



## TandA08

Oh and Amanda, I almost forgot! I love your new positive outlook on things, and I'm glad that you are able to hold your chin high and be the bigger person!!! :hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Whew, Ok, feel 10lbs lighter now! LOL

Oh, I forgot to mention (seems I'm forgetting a lot today :haha: ) I am leaving work in about 10 minutes to go to the ranch and meet with the horse shoer to get my horses' feet done. I'm actually feeling kinda jealous about their "pedicures" kinda wanting one of my own :rofl: I'll be back at work in a couple hours and will check in on everybody! Hope I don't miss Steph's update! Yikes I'm so excited for her.


----------



## Affyash

Hey ladies, I've been texting Steph, she's at the appointment now. She's super nervous but I'm trying my best to keep her calm. I'll let her update when she's ton. Send her lots of love and positive vibes!

I'm doing better this morning. Last night sucked. My MIL was supposed to come watch Q so Joe and I could go to dinner but she never showed up and claimed it was because she never got my voicemail about it being OK to come. Whatever. Joe's like "well she is a first grade teacher" which just pissed me off because he's always giving her excuses for being downright dumb and purposefully evil. Whatever. I'm over it. At least we still went out to dinner (even though we fought about it) and it ended up being a somewhat decent night. I went to bed at 8 and slept really well. So, new day! I feel good, my boobs are seriously sore though. Can't wait for my appt in 2 weeks and 2 days!!

Tanya how fun about leaving work to go play with your horses for a bit! Have fun!

Andi, that's really great that you and Amanda can be cycle buddies. Don't stop BDing for another 2 days or so, you never know when you actually ovulated! Trust me, that's how I got prego this month.

Amanda, so sorry to hear about all your OH's family drama. What a bunch of bitches! I can't imagine ever wishing a mc on someone or rubbing it in their face that they had one. You're right, they are super toxic and it will be better for you to ignore it then it would be to participate. Hugs hun! Now go get BDing! FX this is it for you and Andi, that would be aweosme!

Brooke honey how are you? Hope you're alright. Have you O'd yet? Are you going to be cycle buddies with A&A? Hugs!

Jenn hope you having a good day!

OK I'll be on in a bit, can't wait for Steph's good news!


----------



## calebsmom06

I got on right now just hoping to see an update! 

Tanya, I will also try to message you when I am going into labor lol, that would be awesome to have our babies on the same day:) And I hear you on the pedicure, I told my hubby that I will probally go in the next 2 weeks and that I want him to go with me he has never had one:)


----------



## waiting2012

I just want to start off with how happy I am that I've brought such a diverse and wonderful group of ladies together. 

Like Ashe said-I've been texting her while at my appt. I was so nervous about it that I was ready to puke..LOL..I wish I had some wonderful u/s pic to share, or tell ya I got to hear the pitter of a heartbeat. I peed for them. WAHOO. Their urine was negative. When the doctor walked in, I knew that is what he was going to say. We talked about it, and I let him know I've shared my hpts with ya'll and that yes they have been negative and positive and that I had blood work done at a clinic already--and it came back positive and my levels were increasing. He mentioned something called the hook effect--which Ashe has sent me links to look up. Thank You Ashe, Again. We discussed that it maybe cysts or even menopause that have given such conflicting results. He was very nice and to be honest I'm glad he didn't look at me like I was an F'ing nut job. Which I feel like right now. He said something about certain protiens in the blood that bind with yadda yadda in the test--that can make levels appear as though a woman is pregnant when she isn't. Makes me wonder if I should not have more bloodwork done--I might have seen that my levels were going down or just off. U/S's out of pocket are a bit expensive in his office so it wasn't offered but he did draw blood to see what is going on. He will call me and let me know what happens next when he gets the results. I will be 38 years old and probably going through menopause--from his tone thats what he is leaning towards. Shit, I didn't want to cry. Can't eat my french fries because I'll get salt in my eyes..DAMMIT! LOL. I haven't called Jason yet, nor my bosses. I will go back at 2:30 my usual time and let them know that I'm not any closer to anything. I'm not any closer than I was months ago. I'm F'ing stuck until the bloodwork comes back and I didn't think to ask how long that will take so I guess I will call them friday. I need to call Jason so he doesn't blow up my phone. I'm sure he'll say, "Told Ya So"...Oh, F'ing well... Still waiting. waiting. waiting. waiting. at least by friday I will know one way or the other what happens next. I guess maybe there isn't a baby at the end of this for me. That's ok, right. I have 2 beautiful kids and I should be enjoying this time with them not worrying about being or getting pregnant.

Love ya'll. Hope your day is going good. Have a few changes to make....and call Jason. Might as well get it over with.


----------



## Affyash

Oh Steph don't you dare give up yet. 38 is really freakin' young to start the menopause process and from some of those links that I sent you, hook effect is generally in women who are very very young or who are nearing the end of their reproductive years...which you may be. So, don't you give up. It's not over yet and you may very well have a baby in there. Let's wait for the bloods and go from there. Hang in there honey, we all love you very much.


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Steph, do not give up hope yet, talk is talk. The proof will be in the blood work, I wouldnt say anything to get your family let down just yet. Just let them know that you had the bloodwork done and that the results would be back in 1-2 days (with mine it was same day hopefully they do that for you also) Dont feel down please, you have missed periods you have had positive blood tests and an increasing HCG level on top of that so odds are on your side, sometimes the heart does not pick up on those dopplers until 12 weeks and sometimes later. I know it is hard but try to stay positive, we all love you and are here for you


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh, and my mom just started menopause and she is 49 years old


----------



## waiting2012

You guys can be supportive all you want...I'll take your encouraging words and positive vibes! I really think though they should be for Amanda, Andi and Brooke...I'm ok, really. Whats a little more waiting? At least I'm seeing a doctor now and have someone to help get me through the medical crap that my body is putting me through. With the way he talked or should I say his tone and body language--he's seen it before. That someone my age can go through menopause. If thats what it is--hey, maybe that is God's plan for me. I'm really ok...I mean--I'm not but I am..I'm just the idiot sitting in the Mc D's parking lot with the laptop up on the steering wheel balling--that makes me look like I'm ok, doesn't it??? LOL...Going to call Jason. Maybe I'll get his voicemail. FX'ed for that...LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Well, made it back to work..At least I get a good connection here, the one at Mc D's sucked big time. I was texting Jason and he called me. I told him. Of course he was like, "Told ya so"..But then he tried to be nice by saying "You have to do whatever the doctor says or I'm going to be pissed."...So I guess that is his way of saying he cares. I'm so glad that I don't have to keep saying the same shit to the world because I was smart this time, I only told ya'll, Jason and my kids and the father in law (well Adrian told him)...Makes a little bit easier to deal with. Hey maybe there is a silver lining...I only gained 20 lbs of what I lost since August so I guess if the blood test doesn't give the results I hope for I can go back on my diet...Well, maybe after Easter..LOL..I love my cadbury eggs to much..:rofl:...


----------



## Affyash

Steph I hate to see you so blue and I just don't think we know enough to make any tough decisions. What am I talking about, this is your life and you need to do what you need to for your life. But just know that you may very well get a huge surprise at the end of this so just don't give up. Love you girl! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Lost my f'ing post...

Thanks Ashe...I was trying to find a ticker that would let me get all the following out there..Needless to say no luck...Go figure!

CD 77; NO AF; positive and negative hpts; positive blood test x1; rising hcg levels x3; negative dr's preg. test 2-15-12; bloodwork for 4th time done results ????

I have choir tonite so it may be a bit late before i'm online...Love ya hun and I hope you and the rest of the gals have a splendid day--don't let my wonkie news get you down..


----------



## waiting2012

12 whole min till my lunch is over... At least we get to play outside yay


----------



## calebsmom06

Leave it in God's hands its in his control, not ours. Keep your spirits up (as hard as it may be) until you know for sure that something is wrong


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> Leave it in God's hands its in his control, not ours. Keep your spirits up (as hard as it may be) until you know for sure that something is wrong

I will try. And yes it is very hard. Hopefully the wait will be over soon. thanks and love ya...


----------



## TandA08

Aw Steph, I am so sorry that they were not able to give you any definitive answers today! But do not lose hope, we have to wait and see what the blood tests show as soon as you get those results! We love you and are here for you through it all!!! :hugs:

Ash, as for me going to the ranch this morning... there was nothing fun about it, lol. Other than some social time with the shoer, and just being out of work. But here's pretty much what took place.... it was freezing, then it rained on us while we were out there, then when the shoer was doing Takoda's feet, he informed me of something that I would have never imagined possible! He noticed an open wound on Takoda's back heels, and said did you know he was injured? When I looked I said "Again!? He keeps getting himself there and I don't know what he's doing!" The shoer investigated it and looked closer (luckily the current wound is nothing serious) and then he asked me "Do you guys have rats out here?" I told him we have rats, mice, squirrels, rabbits etc. He said "Look at these grooves on Takoda's heels - they are teeth marks, the rats are eating his heels and that's what caused the wounds" WTF!!! RATS EATING MY HORSE'S FEET!!?? I didn't know that even happened! So now I have to probably get some special boots for him to wear 24/7 so the rats can't get to his heels! THEN as if that wasn't enough, right as we were getting ready to leave, I closed and locked my shed - WITH MY TRUCK KEYS STILL INSIDE! So now I'm locked out of my truck, in the rain at the ranch! DAMMMMMMIT!!! And this is on top of the fact that I expected to be back at work around 9:30 but here it is 11! Luckily the shoer had a drill and was able to remove the latch on my shed so I could get my keys! And, now, I'm back at work and trying to relax......


----------



## waiting2012

Goodness Tanya you have had quite a day hun! Hope it gets better for you.
Btw, Thank you.

Well got to get back. Talk more later. :hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Stephanie, I'm thinking of you!

Tanya holy shit I'm so sorry! First off, WTF rats!?!? That is quite possibly the grossest thing I've ever heard! The poor baby! I can't even imagine. So is this like when he's asleep and doesn't know it? WTF? Ugh! And then the keys in the shed!? In the rain!! You poor thing you've had an awful morning! At least you got to be away from work for awhile. Hope you have a better night tonight and maybe even the dh will make YOU dinner!

Just stuffed my face with Macaroni Grill. It was awesome but I ate the whole damn loaf of bread to myself! Think I'll skip dinner...

:)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

waiting2012 said:


> Lost my f'ing post...
> 
> Thanks Ashe...I was trying to find a ticker that would let me get all the following out there..Needless to say no luck...Go figure!
> 
> CD 77; NO AF; positive and negative hpts; positive blood test x1; rising hcg levels x3; negative dr's preg. test 2-15-12; bloodwork for 4th time done results ????
> 
> I have choir tonite so it may be a bit late before i'm online...Love ya hun and I hope you and the rest of the gals have a splendid day--don't let my wonkie news get you down..

OMG I AM SO SORRY :( bless your heart damn it :(


----------



## TandA08

Ash, I don't know - I can't imagine he'd just stand there and let the rats gnaw away at his feet LOL! And as for dinner tonight - we are going to DHs parents for dinner, so at least I'm not having to cook :haha:

And :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Ash - Look at the fine print on your ticker! :rofl: It says "my brain is growing fast & I already have more brain cells than Paris Hilton!!" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I'm not sure why I just saw that, but it made me totally crack up!!!


----------



## TandA08

K, so a partial sigh of relief - the boots I need to get for Takoda are less than $10! I just have to measure his "ankles" tonight so I can order the correct size. I am STILL laughing (grossed out but laughing) that RATS are EATING my horse's FEET!!!! :wacko:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Tanya I just read your story LMAO....that is just funny but shitty at the same time. Sucks that you got locked out of the shed but really a freaking MOUSE eating your horses feet WHOLLY COW what else is gonna be weird happening in here lately? I didn't read that earlier or I'd have posted to it LOL...that made my day :) You have preggo brain :) Its normal to lock keys away LOL I do it and I'm not pregnant :) haha....

Anyways I think I am gonna go lay down and relax....hope everyone has a wonderful night :) talk to you all tomorrow :)


----------



## Affyash

Night night Andi, sleep well! But BD first!! :)

Steph still thinking of you hun...how you feeling?


----------



## waiting2012

Affyash said:


> Night night Andi, sleep well! But BD first!! :)
> 
> Steph still thinking of you hun...how you feeling?

Shitty but life goes on. Just waiting for choir to start now. Using my phone and its a pain the ass to.lol how are you?


----------



## Affyash

I'm good thank you. I am just worried about you. I know how shitty this is. I'm here anytime you need anything. And seriously, all hope is not lost yet. Let's wait til bloods. Hugs honey. Talk to the lord tonight, maybe he can help.


----------



## waiting2012

Now we sit and wait. Lol more waiting go figure. These ladiess love to talk.:rofl:
Andi I hope you have a good night.
Tanya I hope your horse gets better soon hun.
Jenn I hope all is still good with you.
Ashe I am sorry I have been a downer. You dont need me stressing you out. Enjoy every moment hun. You deserve it.
Amanda this is going to be your month I just know it!
Brooke how are you doing hun?
I went and got a 3pk of fre with the fertility test but I cant use it until I am bleedinding because you have to use it on day 3. Hopefully I wont need it.


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks ashe. We are about to start be online after bit. Love ya


----------



## Affyash

Ah, stop it! You hurting is like me hurting! And you're not a downer, you're just needing more support right now than other times. And I'm not going to turn my back now or ever. I'll wait this out with you. I'm fine, I'm doing good, don't worry about me. It's about you right now. I would def take one of the frer's with diluted urine when you can. Just see what happens. I'l talk to you later, I'm leaving work anyway. Chin up sweetie!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Stephanie I'm so sorry you weren't able to find out much at todays appt. Can't wait rip u get your blood test results back though! Please try and stay positive, I know that's so easy to say and definitely easier said then done but just take it a day at a time. Sending lots of positive vibes your way. Oh and surely its not menopause yet, my mum is 46ish and she has started it yet. Fingers crossed that all this works itself put so you can just enjoy the remaining months of your pregnancy. Your an amazing person & ita so difficult seeing you down :( sending you lots of love & hugs!!!

Tanya, sorry about the crappy day at the ranch!!

Ashley, your pregnancy is going so fast already!!

Andi, congrats on being 1 dpo, keep bding just in case :D

Jenn, hope your doing well

Brooke, hope your okay!

I will update again properly later but I just have a quick question... I normally take my temp at 6.40 every morning but I had to get up early yesterday at 5.40 so I trmped then, it was only 35.8 though where as it was 36.1 the day before so I adjusted it to 36.0. Anyway, this morning it was 36.4! Which is at least a .4 jump which is usually ov for me so I don't know how to take it! Am I oculating today!? One day after a positive opk? Or would my temp have maybe been between 36.1 and 36.4 yesterday had I trkoed at the right time or should I really look at it as 35.8 in which cade that's a .6 jump! I don't know what to do! Stupid work and getting me up early!!! Cm is ewcm at the moment, maybe tomorrow will five me a better look if I get another rise..

Hope all is well, stay strong Steph. Thinking of you all xx


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks Amanda.. And Thanks Ashe... I really want you guys to be happy and not stress about my stupid old body. Sitting here listening to the cd of the music we are singing for Easter.. If I can get it to download I might be able to share it..Its very pretty..Don't know if I'm crying because its such beautiful music or because I'm just so damn tired..I took a good look tonite at the ladies I am in choir with and it occurred to me that everyone of them has gone through menopause or going through it now. I sat there not being able to concentrate because I wondered how they felt when the "change" occurred for them--how did they feel knowing that they would NEVER have kids again. Did they enjoy that it was coming because that meant no more periods, pms, etc.??????????????????????????? I know a lot of women welcome it. I told Adrian when she had her first real period and she was complaining about it that she has to have one each month because that means she can one day have babies.....All I can do is think about the fact that I may be one of those few ladies that goes through menopause early--one of those rare women who's body seems to age in hypermode regardless of actual age or however that works.....I WAS NOT DONE. I AM NOT READY FOR THIS. I AM TIRED OF THIS. I DON'T WANT THE CHANCE TO BE TAKEN AWAY SO EASILY. There are women having babies when they are 50 and 60. I wanted to be the one to decide when it was going to happen or not happen. I feel like I have no control anymore. What I would give to go back in time and change anything I did to make this happen. I have based my existance on the fact that I am a woman, a bearer of children. My wonderful husband has made comments in the past about how a "heifer" is a female cow that has not had a calf yet, then when she does she is a "cow". If a "cow" does not have a calf for 3 years, she becomes hamburger. So what?, am I hamburger now? Maybe I should not stay married to Jason. Maybe he should move on and find someone else that can give him more kids. Like the psychic told him.."4 girls all with different mothers. 2 are twins later in _his_ life".... Maybe it is meant to be. Maybe it is not me that he will have anymore children with. I feel useless. I know I shouldn't be so down right now, I don't even know what the bloodwork will say, but there is this part of me that does know. Like a nagging tug in my heart that already knows. 
Well, now that I've completely let everyone feel depressed....SORRY, SO SORRY. Jason is back with dinner and we have to watch the Shakespeare movie tonite so it and the others can go back..

I LOVE YOU LADIES! I appreciate all you have done for me. You help me to remain sane in the most insane moments. I appreciate that you are with me in spirit and thoughts. I just want to see more :bfp:s like Ashe's, Tanya's and Jenn's so Brooke, Amanda, and Andi--Come on girls! Get'R'Done!!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awe Stephanie i'm so so sorry that your feeling down at the moment :hugs:
I wish there was something I could do to take your pain away :(
Don't worry about what the physic, those people get things wrong all the time and sometimes even if they are right, it can be meant in different ways. My nan & pop went to a physic years ago and the lady said that they would go overseas soon.... well, the ended up flying to Tasmania which is a state in Australia that isn't visibly connected so technically it was "overseas" ..Anyway, what I mean to say is that physics can say things and the outcome isn't always the most obvious thing, there was more to it as well but I can't remember, but each thing was more insignificant than what it was made out to be..... Please try not to look into it too much :flower: Jason may say some silly things but i'm sure he loves you dearly :flower: ..Hope what i'm saying isn't making things worse for you! :hugs: I know we've all said it & your trying but please stay positive, or as best as possible. Colt doesn't like it when mummies upset :flower: you are an amazing person Stephanie & you deserve the world! :hugs:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Finally, here's my OPKs for this month so far...
Silly but I didn't realise you could ovulate 12 hours after a positive OPK haha I thought it was 24-36 hours or something but its 12-36 hours after. Long story short, I got my positive OPK yesterday & ovulated today, I believe! So tomorrow will be 1 DPO, BD'd on Monday, Yesterday & Today (skipped Valentines Day - Haha) & we'll keep at it just in case, and because today is only day 2 of the SMEP so we'll to it tomorrow, skip Saturday and then do it Sunday. Hope it's enough!! 
I ended up leaving my temp at what it actually was too, even though it was an hour earlier than normal so based on that I had a .6 ovulation rise which is pretty good but i'm gonna assume that it may not have been that much, maybe only .4 but whatever :) What concerns me though is that I had a .3 ish drop before ovulation so when I had the ovulation rise, it put my temp at about the same level as my other temps... It should be higher the the pre ovulation temps. I've read that it can be something to do with low progesterone, causing low post ov temps... I don't know :\ I do have a referral for a blood test though to check my progesterone so regardless if I get pregnanct this month or not, i'll get the blood test done and see if I maybe need a progesterone cream or something. I think some miscarriages can be caused by low progesterone as well...? So if thats right, and I am pregnant & I am low in progesterone, I may see if theres some supplements I can take to maybe prevent another MC.... If thats even the case.. I don't know, just throwing around thoughts lol. Don't really know whats going on. I'll post my chart though so you ladies can have a look & let me know what you think cause i'm baffled! 


My Ovulation Chart

xx
 



Attached Files:







February OPKs_NEW.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies!

Steph huge huge :hugs: to you! I am so sorry that you are struggling with what might or might not be! I wish we could ease your pain, but all we can do is offer all our support and love for you! We are here for you no matter what!

Amanda - whoohooo ovulation!!! Fingers crossed you catch your eggy this month!!

As for me... well, like I texted Ash last night, the check engine light came on in my truck! I mean REALLY!? Like I needed anything else yesterday! LOL So when I got home, hubby used the code scanner to see what fault code my truck was throwing. Turns out it was throwing 3 codes - THREE!!! Funny thing is that one of the codes was "Air to fuel ratio is rich" and another code was "Air to fuel ratio is lean" HOW CAN IT BE BOTH??! :wacko: Then the 3rd code was unrelated to those 2. We already came to the assumption last week that my battery may be going bad, so for now he just reset the check engine light because he thinks it might be the bad battery confusing the computer. The new battery that he ordered will be here today, so he'll install that and see if we continue to have problems with the check engine light. In theory, that light won't come back on after the new battery gets put in.

Well, I really should get back to working... I haven't done anything here yet LOL. 

I'll check back in soon.

Love ya!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yeah Amanda your Ovulating!!!! I hope hope hope this is the month for you:) When are you going to get the blood work done?? Just maybe it will show early pregnancy and you wont have to worry anout the progesterone!
Steph-hope you hear some news today, are you going to try to call the doc yourself? Sometimes they tend to "forget" to call people wth the results. Hoping for great news your way so your tears of sadness can be tears of happiness instead
Tanya-Wow! Hope it is just the battery and that everything gets better your way, they say everything comes in 3's so I guess you got your 3 in one day! That sucks. On the bright side we are about to be 17 weeks, 3 more weeks and we will be half way there! Amazing right!
Ashley-how is everything your way? Any cravings or anything? When is your doc appointment?
Andi-cant wait until it is test time for you! With all those follicles your bound to have caught something!


----------



## Affyash

Good morning girls! Hope everyone is having a great day so far.

Amanda, great OPKs! Sounds like you're doing a great job on the SMEP so keep it up. Yes, you can def O 12-36 hours after a pos OPK they just let you know that an LH surge has been detected and that usually indicates O is about to happen. With your temp rise, I would think you did O on the earlier side. DH and I BD'd two days after I suspected O and look how I ended up this month! FX this is it for you! Oh and hope those crazy bitches you know are leaving you alone! Sounds like you're taking the high road, good for you!

Jenn I'm doing OK. I'm pretty crampy this morning which has me a little worried but other than that I'm good. Boobs are still very sore now and then but no m/s, thank goodness! My first appt 3/2, I pray so hard I actually make it there! How are you feeling Miss almost half way done!? Can't believe how fast it's gone by, when I joined this thread, you and Tanya were only like 8 weeks! My how time flies!

Tanya I'm so sorry for all the truck crap last night. Hopefully the new battery does make all the other "bipolar" errors go away! Hope you're feeling good and getting all excited to see the BOY you have growing in you next week!

Andi hope you're feeling good today, too. Did you keep BDing after O? Wouldn't it be so cool if this was the month you AND Amanda (and Brooke wherever she may be!) got knocked up!? Hope things are going well for you and you're being taken care of by DH. We all need a little hubby lovin' now and then!

Brooke hope you're doing ok, we miss you! Have you left us?? :(

And Stephanie, how are you doing this morning? Feeling any more positive? I read your post last night and it made me so sad. I just don't know how I feel about you actually entering menopause this early. Sure, it happens, but I really do think it's pretty rare. I just don't see how a woman can go from perfectly normal cycles (or normal enough anyway), to a couple positive HPTs (I looked back when this all started, and I see lines on your tests at the beginning), to several positive bloods, to prego symptoms including cm, ms, fatigue, hunger, to all the sudden going through menopause. It just doesn't add up. I really think you will get a huge surprise at the end of this and we can all laugh at the dumbass doctor for making you worry. AND if all the planets collide and this isn't the case, and the worst comes true, we will all be here for you and help you get through it. Try and be positive and don't think about all the crappy shit DH says and that dummy psychic too, and let us know as soon as you know about the bloods. Hugs honey!

OK so I'm feeling a little better since the beginning of this post. My cramps this morning were kind of deep and just different. Much more in my cervix, almost like really mild labor cramps. I so hope nothing's going on and I'm not beginning to mc or something awful. I have no spotting or anything. I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow and I've heard that once you get to that point, odds of a mc decrease pretty significantly. FX for me ladies, I'm a little nervous today. K, I gotta run and get breakfast, I didn't have time to pack it since Q decided to surprise me early and get up! Oh and I forgot to tell you, when I put him down last night, he said "I love you, bye mama"! He's never said such a long sentence before! Soooo cute, made me all teary!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww your Q is growing up:) Dont worry to much about the cramps, I would get them in the beginning also and Was worried and I still get them occasionally but it is just the uterus stretching and your body adjusting. I cant wait for your first appointment:)


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, I actually said the exact same thing to Ash last night about things happening in 3s LOL. Even down to my truck throwing 3 codes! :haha: I can't believe that we are almost 17 weeks already, and yeah so close to being half way there! AMAZING!

Ash, glad those cramps were short lived, I know how nervewracking they can be! I can't believe how fast it's gone for you already - 6wks! Wow!! And awww your little man is growing up! 

Steph, I hope you're hanging in there today! We are here for you, just like you've always been there for us! Love ya!

I'm doing alright today. Truck was a little hesitant to start this morning, just more reason to believe we need the new battery. I'm not too worried about it though. I don't like when my truck does stuff, but I know that DH can almost always fix it. I'm tired this morning, but I got to bed almost 2 hours later than normal, so I'm sure that's why. Something I haven't mentioned.... the last week or more my face has been breaking out like crazy, mostly on my chin like near the corners of my mouth. I'm sure it's just a wonderful part of pregnancy, lol.


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Finally, here's my OPKs for this month so far...
> Silly but I didn't realise you could ovulate 12 hours after a positive OPK haha I thought it was 24-36 hours or something but its 12-36 hours after. Long story short, I got my positive OPK yesterday & ovulated today, I believe! So tomorrow will be 1 DPO, BD'd on Monday, Yesterday & Today (skipped Valentines Day - Haha) & we'll keep at it just in case, and because today is only day 2 of the SMEP so we'll to it tomorrow, skip Saturday and then do it Sunday. Hope it's enough!!
> I ended up leaving my temp at what it actually was too, even though it was an hour earlier than normal so based on that I had a .6 ovulation rise which is pretty good but i'm gonna assume that it may not have been that much, maybe only .4 but whatever :) What concerns me though is that I had a .3 ish drop before ovulation so when I had the ovulation rise, it put my temp at about the same level as my other temps... It should be higher the the pre ovulation temps. I've read that it can be something to do with low progesterone, causing low post ov temps... I don't know :\ I do have a referral for a blood test though to check my progesterone so regardless if I get pregnanct this month or not, i'll get the blood test done and see if I maybe need a progesterone cream or something. I think some miscarriages can be caused by low progesterone as well...? So if thats right, and I am pregnant & I am low in progesterone, I may see if theres some supplements I can take to maybe prevent another MC.... If thats even the case.. I don't know, just throwing around thoughts lol. Don't really know whats going on. I'll post my chart though so you ladies can have a look & let me know what you think cause i'm baffled!
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> xx

OH, hun..I don't know a damn thing about temping...And obviously I don't know a whole about anything..LOL..But I think your opks look GREAT! You are bound to hit it this time..Funny how when we aren't trying it happens and when we are it takes FOREVER. You've waited long enough. May this be the best gift ever!


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Steph huge huge :hugs: to you! I am so sorry that you are struggling with what might or might not be! I wish we could ease your pain, but all we can do is offer all our support and love for you! We are here for you no matter what!
> 
> Amanda - whoohooo ovulation!!! Fingers crossed you catch your eggy this month!!
> 
> As for me... well, like I texted Ash last night, the check engine light came on in my truck! I mean REALLY!? Like I needed anything else yesterday! LOL So when I got home, hubby used the code scanner to see what fault code my truck was throwing. Turns out it was throwing 3 codes - THREE!!! Funny thing is that one of the codes was "Air to fuel ratio is rich" and another code was "Air to fuel ratio is lean" HOW CAN IT BE BOTH??! :wacko: Then the 3rd code was unrelated to those 2. We already came to the assumption last week that my battery may be going bad, so for now he just reset the check engine light because he thinks it might be the bad battery confusing the computer. The new battery that he ordered will be here today, so he'll install that and see if we continue to have problems with the check engine light. In theory, that light won't come back on after the new battery gets put in.
> 
> Well, I really should get back to working... I haven't done anything here yet LOL.
> 
> I'll check back in soon.
> 
> Love ya!

Sorry to hear your truck is "coding" on ya! Ours has been doing that too. Runs great but there are some codes Jason hasn't been able to pinpoint either way..Oh, well. Seems to be a chevrolet/gmc thing as most of vehicles have done that and with no real reason. Good luck and hope the battery fixes it.


----------



## waiting2012

Affyash said:


> Good morning girls! Hope everyone is having a great day so far.
> 
> Amanda, great OPKs! Sounds like you're doing a great job on the SMEP so keep it up. Yes, you can def O 12-36 hours after a pos OPK they just let you know that an LH surge has been detected and that usually indicates O is about to happen. With your temp rise, I would think you did O on the earlier side. DH and I BD'd two days after I suspected O and look how I ended up this month! FX this is it for you! Oh and hope those crazy bitches you know are leaving you alone! Sounds like you're taking the high road, good for you!
> 
> Jenn I'm doing OK. I'm pretty crampy this morning which has me a little worried but other than that I'm good. Boobs are still very sore now and then but no m/s, thank goodness! My first appt 3/2, I pray so hard I actually make it there! How are you feeling Miss almost half way done!? Can't believe how fast it's gone by, when I joined this thread, you and Tanya were only like 8 weeks! My how time flies!
> 
> Tanya I'm so sorry for all the truck crap last night. Hopefully the new battery does make all the other "bipolar" errors go away! Hope you're feeling good and getting all excited to see the BOY you have growing in you next week!
> 
> Andi hope you're feeling good today, too. Did you keep BDing after O? Wouldn't it be so cool if this was the month you AND Amanda (and Brooke wherever she may be!) got knocked up!? Hope things are going well for you and you're being taken care of by DH. We all need a little hubby lovin' now and then!
> 
> Brooke hope you're doing ok, we miss you! Have you left us?? :(
> 
> And Stephanie, how are you doing this morning? Feeling any more positive? I read your post last night and it made me so sad. I just don't know how I feel about you actually entering menopause this early. Sure, it happens, but I really do think it's pretty rare. I just don't see how a woman can go from perfectly normal cycles (or normal enough anyway), to a couple positive HPTs (I looked back when this all started, and I see lines on your tests at the beginning), to several positive bloods, to prego symptoms including cm, ms, fatigue, hunger, to all the sudden going through menopause. It just doesn't add up. I really think you will get a huge surprise at the end of this and we can all laugh at the dumbass doctor for making you worry. AND if all the planets collide and this isn't the case, and the worst comes true, we will all be here for you and help you get through it. Try and be positive and don't think about all the crappy shit DH says and that dummy psychic too, and let us know as soon as you know about the bloods. Hugs honey!
> 
> OK so I'm feeling a little better since the beginning of this post. My cramps this morning were kind of deep and just different. Much more in my cervix, almost like really mild labor cramps. I so hope nothing's going on and I'm not beginning to mc or something awful. I have no spotting or anything. I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow and I've heard that once you get to that point, odds of a mc decrease pretty significantly. FX for me ladies, I'm a little nervous today. K, I gotta run and get breakfast, I didn't have time to pack it since Q decided to surprise me early and get up! Oh and I forgot to tell you, when I put him down last night, he said "I love you, bye mama"! He's never said such a long sentence before! Soooo cute, made me all teary!




calebsmom06 said:


> Awww your Q is growing up:) Dont worry to much about the cramps, I would get them in the beginning also and Was worried and I still get them occasionally but it is just the uterus stretching and your body adjusting. I cant wait for your first appointment:)

Ashe--I have to agree with Jenn. Completely normal. Don't stress hun. I don't mean to upset anyone here. I will just reply with everyone's quotes for now. I don't have any new news to share. That is wonderful about Q... Enjoy it hun. Every moment is precious in this world so take it and hold tight to it! :flower:


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> Jenn, I actually said the exact same thing to Ash last night about things happening in 3s LOL. Even down to my truck throwing 3 codes! :haha: I can't believe that we are almost 17 weeks already, and yeah so close to being half way there! AMAZING!
> 
> Ash, glad those cramps were short lived, I know how nervewracking they can be! I can't believe how fast it's gone for you already - 6wks! Wow!! And awww your little man is growing up!
> 
> Steph, I hope you're hanging in there today! We are here for you, just like you've always been there for us! Love ya!
> 
> I'm doing alright today. Truck was a little hesitant to start this morning, just more reason to believe we need the new battery. I'm not too worried about it though. I don't like when my truck does stuff, but I know that DH can almost always fix it. I'm tired this morning, but I got to bed almost 2 hours later than normal, so I'm sure that's why. Something I haven't mentioned.... the last week or more my face has been breaking out like crazy, mostly on my chin like near the corners of my mouth. I'm sure it's just a wonderful part of pregnancy, lol.

Awe...I know what you mean about the vehicle issues hun. If the battery doesn't fix it--when was your starter replaced last or has it been? Sometimes the starters can drain a battery and it hard to start. Not like I know a whole hell of a lot about vehicles but we've replaced a few on this car and that. As for the breakout--I broke out worse with Adrian than Wesley..I know you want a boy but I'm leaning toward it being a girl..LOL..maybe you and Jenn can swap..:rofl:...Can't wait to hear what your having hun! It is really nice to see has come out of this thread...


----------



## TandA08

The battery is going on 10yrs old, so we are pretty sure that it's causing the problem, at least it's a good start, lol.
And I know what you mean about the breakouts and girls.... It's probably part of the reason I hadn't shared that symptom outloud yet, :haha: And ever since we found out Jenn is having a boy, I have totally been expecting to find out I'm having a girl - seeing as how I have been getting the pregnancy things she wanted :rofl: To be honest, I don't mind, I will be thrilled with a little girl (my little Emma Rae), was just hoping for a boy first. Guess we'll find out on Tuesday!! - I hope.


----------



## Affyash

Stephy, honey, you can vent however you feel, whenever you feel it. It's ok if it's not always positive. Not all of us are positive all of the time. We've each had our share of super depressing posts and that's cause we all need the outlet for it. Lean on our shoulders all you want, that's the point of this thread - to celebrate highs and to support each other's lows. Love you!

Tanya, Steph's right, breaking out is totally normal. In fact, I am already breaking out. But, for me, I think it's cause I've stopped using salicylic acid (which is usually the only stuff that works for me) since I've heard it's not great while pregnant. I didn't know this w Quinn so I didn't seem to have as big of a problem with him. But hell, I'd love for this bean to steal all my beauty so that I can feel like it's a girl! LOL! I'm so mean. Even if it's a boy, I'm gonna love the shit out of it!

I'm feeling much better now. :blush: I finally was able to go #2, so I think that's why I was feeling yucky. I usually go once a day, but I was a lil backed up and my tummy hurt! Now I just feel pressurey so I think all is well.

Love you guys!!!


----------



## TandA08

Ash I think I had a few constipated days early on too! Glad it's passed :haha: no pun intended (or maybe it was).

I'm so ready for this week to be over. I'm tired of working I just don't want to do it anymore!

Have any of you seen the previews for the kids movie coming out this weekend called The Secret World of Arrietty"? I've been seeing the previews on TV recently and everytime I see it I think that my friends 5y/o little girl would just love that movie. So I've decided I'm gonna take her to see it on Saturday! I know she will just love having me take her to the movies! She LOVES spending time with me and it will be good for her to get some special time. Then after the movie, we will go to the ranch and take care of the horses - she loves that! And Takoda just adores her!


----------



## Affyash

Hahahahaha Tanya! You totally did that on purpose! I felt like I was delivering a small baby this morning, geez! I feel you about this week, I just want to go to sleep dammit!

That's great about taking your friend's daughter to the movies, that's so sweet. And it gives her mama some time to rest! She'll return the favor when your little one arrives!


----------



## TandA08

LMAO Actually I didn't, I had already typed it and was like oh wait ha ha ha....


----------



## waiting2012

Thank you Ashe, and Tanya. I can't say how much I appreciate you all. There aren't enough words to say thank you. I just feel lost right now. 

I guess you would be too if you were on cd 78 and no af, no cramps, except I felt like some stuck a hot poker in the left side of my pelvis. Not near my ovaries or uterus area but like in the muscle. Oh Well.. Lets see whatelse....My boobs have been achey and itchy, my cm is so wet I wonder sometimes because it feels like I'm "starting" TMI and as I type this I've been nauseated since around 5 and it got worse after Jason had me smell some empty coffee cans. But my tests are negative. But I'm chalking the nausea up to what feels like an absess or infection on the right side of my sinus right now. And constipation?? I'm not constipated (I eat way to much crap for that) but my poops are def harder than they used to be..TMI again. 

So with all that, Ashe..Sounds like you are def doing better than me and you got the hpts to prove it. You have nothing to worry about hun. I just feel like if I vent or sound whiney to much here than I will make you worry about your own pregnancy and what is going on with me--should not make your life stressful. I did not start this thread to make anyone's life stressful. I guess I'm of the opinion since I have nothing good to say--then I will keep it to myself. If I don't hear from the doctors by noon I will call them. They were at the Bridgeport office--so there was no one to give me the results today. Oh well. He did say if my blood work came back positive he would call me to schedule another appointment but that he would call either way. I guess my bloodwork didn't yield good enough results for them to call me back today either way. I guess maybe my previous bloodwork was just a fluke caused by going through the "change"..To bad I can't at least be happy about it like most women.

Last nights test

This afternoons test

Maybe there is nothing, maybe there is something... But seriously doubting it. :nope:


----------



## TandA08

Steph, I can see a faint line on today's test, just like I've seen a line on all your tests. I hope the Dr has your blood test results back tomorrow so we can have some better answers. I know here it takes 2 days for the results to get back to the Dr, so maybe they haven't called you yet cause they haven't gotten the results back. :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Well, I guess it's going to be a quiet night. Hopefully I didn't do that. Love ya'll and hope everyone is doing good.

:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

I'm here Steph! I'm here I'm here!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, Hello Tanya...Thought it was just me tonite...LOL... I guess I just don't see what ya'll do. I took those pics right after they were taken. I just don't see anything. But if you do, that's a nice thought. Probably just some stupid evaporation lines or indent lines. I threw this afternoon's test away after I took the pic--I didn't want to keep it laying around especially at work. Oh well...I've have one more FRE for the morning. Dropped 25.00 on them at CVS--should have gone to Walmart:dohh: but I picked them up before choir last night. I only got that particular package because it had the fertility test in it but I can't use it until "something" happens. dammit, why did I blow that money for nothing. Big Fat Nothing.???


----------



## waiting2012

I truely feel, what is the word I keep seeing a lot on these posts..."gutted"...Why don't we use that word here in the states? What an awesome and more appropriate way to say; "I feel like run over dog shit"..... :cry:


----------



## waiting2012

I tell ya' what's more confusing this time around on these damn tests...My second pic up there has 3 f'ing lines on it...WTH??????? Is that its way of saying; "YOU ARE CRAZY, BUT HERE YOU GO."????


----------



## TandA08

I'm sorry you are so down right now, I wish I could more to comfort you. I understand how frustrating all this must be for you! I am here for you to vent anytime! A figurative shoulder for you to lean or cry on! Love you!


----------



## waiting2012

Not that I doubt you Tanya, but I wonder if you aren't just hoping to hard for me...I appreciate it, but I really think you ought to look again...LOL...:rofl::rofl:... I even added little comments for your reading pleasure...:rofl:


----------



## TandA08

Sorry, DH is wanting to run to the local pet store to check for those boots for Takoda to see if we can find them without paying for shipping. So I guess I gotta run, but I have my cell phone.


----------



## TandA08

:rofl: Steph on the first test I wasn't able to see it, but the 2nd one I can see a line. I don't see the 3rd line you mentioned, but I do see that 2nd line - right where it should be on a FRER!


----------



## waiting2012

give me a sec. I'm going to go to Picnik and try to tweak them a bit. see what happens for shits and giggles..I'll post the tweaked pics in a minute or two.

And thank you hun, I know I'm just be to hard on myself but I want to feel like my mind is intact but thats very hard right now.


----------



## waiting2012

OH, ok, Tanya...You better get going..I'll post the tweaked pics either way...So you can look...Have fun and don't worry about me sweetie..I'm ok. Really. I guess the truely fustrating part is that only my pics are showing the color. I don't think I saw any actual color IRL but then again--I didn't see the 3 lines on the second pic until I took the pic...Go figure...

Have fun hun! Pic out some perty boots for your horse!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Sending lots of hugs your way Stephanie!!

Promise to reply properly later but I just wanted to say that I edged up reading my chart... I actually ovulated on Wednesday cd 15 which is the same day that I got ny positive opk!!!??? Is that possible? I yuessnit is coz its happening lol. Bloody confusing this month!

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## waiting2012

Wow, I just realized its been a whole week since we ogled hpts..Now you get to ogle mine...They are bfn of course..:nope: I guess it doesn't count when the lines are in the wrong place.


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Sending lots of hugs your way Stephanie!!
> 
> Promise to reply properly later but I just wanted to say that I edged up reading my chart... I actually ovulated on Wednesday cd 15 which is the same day that I got ny positive opk!!!??? Is that possible? I yuessnit is coz its happening lol. Bloody confusing this month!
> 
> Hope your all well xxx

Told you so...:rofl:... I figured you would O' earlier than cd 19...Ummm..who was right???

I WAS!!! :rofl:....


----------



## TandA08

I'm back. It was a freaking waste of time. I knew they wouldn't have anything, but DH was wanting to check. Not that shipping costs are all that much, he is more worried about me not having to WAIT for them to get here. Oh well....


----------



## TandA08

Steph, you're tweaked pics make your tests look even crazier! I don't even know what to say to that, lol.


----------



## waiting2012

That was def. quick Tanya...I think that took as long as it did for me to tweak my tests...LOL


----------



## waiting2012

yeah...Now you see 3 lines don't you? :rofl:...WTH?? RIGHT?? That pic was last one took too--I just went through my phone to check. It was def the last one took and well within the time limit.


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, that pet store is just up the street from us. Less than a mile away. They used to have a huge horse section, but everytime I go in there, there's less and less horse stuff. And the boots I need are so basic I thought for sure they'd at least have ONE pair on the shelf (although likely to not be the right size). But instead, they had a whole new section of igloo dog houses and fewer horse items. Not sure if I mentioned it, but I discovered last night, that I actually need to buy 2 pair of boots because all 4 of his feet are getting chewed on, not just his back feet like we thought... ugh

Yes Steph, in the tweaked pics I saw 3 lines :wacko:


----------



## waiting2012

I guess it would look perty if the middle line was a little over more where it belongs. Must be a faulty test--but I swear I didn't see 3 lines until I took the pic and on my phone it's not that noticable but then you upload to the computer and it was like "HELLO"...


----------



## TandA08

Amanda - how exciting that you were able to pinpoint ovulation this time! I remember last month you couldn't seem to get your chart to pinpoint that! I'm hoping you catch that eggy!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> Yeah, that pet store is just up the street from us. Less than a mile away. They used to have a huge horse section, but everytime I go in there, there's less and less horse stuff. And the boots I need are so basic I thought for sure they'd at least have ONE pair on the shelf (although likely to not be the right size). But instead, they had a whole new section of igloo dog houses and fewer horse items. Not sure if I mentioned it, but I discovered last night, that I actually need to buy 2 pair of boots because all 4 of his feet are getting chewed on, not just his back feet like we thought... ugh
> 
> Yes Steph, in the tweaked pics I saw 3 lines :wacko:

Awe...That sucks big ones! How long would it take for them to come in if you ordered them?..


----------



## TandA08

See I thought the far left line was in the "right spot"


----------



## waiting2012

be right back...bathroom duty...Sorry, I know you didn't want to know that...:rofl:


----------



## TandA08

If I just got the regular shipping it takes over a week before I get my order. And I can't justify paying more than the 4.99 for shipping on a 6.99 item


----------



## TandA08

Hey.... you used to just take the laptop with you :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> See I thought the far left line was in the "right spot"

I don't see anything on the pic that has color and didn't IRL either...Damndest thing...Cause the line in the middle is how the one on the left should look...:rofl:

Ok, going to the bathroom...


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, brought you with me...Be glad that you aren't actually here! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I don't know what is worse...having hard, umm...well you know...or the "runs"....:rofl:...You wanted to come to the bathroom with me...:rofl:...WAY TMI, wasn't it??? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TandA08

:rofl:


----------



## TandA08

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TandA08

Steph you should know by now that nothing with us is TMI LMAO


----------



## waiting2012

Must be getting a flu bug...UGH... I didn't eat but a few corn nuggets at lunch and a little bit of chicken...I've been craving, I mean, craving sprite...Only thing other than chocolate milk I can tolerate to drink right now...I did have some tea from the chicken restruant and it was ok..But doesn't quite beat the chocolate milk and sprite...:rofl:

Feels good to have something to ROFL about...LOL.. even if it is disgusting..:rofl:


----------



## TandA08

Uhoh, I hope you're not getting sick! Maybe it's just the stress of all this crap that's irritating your body.

Well, DH is back in the house from the garage and has decided that it's time for me to fix dinner! MEN! He hasn't even noticed that I CLEANED THE KITCHEN! MEN!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I forgot Tanya...LOL


----------



## TandA08

Good thing dinner is simply leftover baked spaghetti from Tuesday night!


----------



## waiting2012

I forget sometimes that you guys are 2 hours behind us here in Texas....It's 8:30 here...I had to fix TaterTot Casserole...Jason was supposed to but I got stuck doing it--good thing--he didn't understand why I was making it the way I always do...MEN!


----------



## waiting2012

Ugggghhhh...speg...Not sure my stomach could take that right now...I usually love it too...But the thought of the noodles swimming on a plate of sauce...Uh-uh....:rofl:...


----------



## TandA08

:rofl: It's actually bowtie pasta baked like a lasagna.
Well, I hope you feel better, catcha in the morning!

Love ya!


----------



## waiting2012

I don't have a way to do it right now--but we got Adrian's Ft.Worth Picture today..Jason just now showed it to me...Its such a nice picture...For whatever reason our MetroPcs service is not available here in Bowie..Not sure if they lost a tower or what--so no phone...What crap too--whatelse can possibly go wrong...:rofl:...I don't think anything can...:rofl:...


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, good night sweetie..I need to be getting off here too...Adrian has to get her brace on...I'll let ya'll know how things are in the am on my break if I have time..

Love ya! :hugs:


----------



## Affyash

I'm around tonight ladies but I won't be on for a little bit! See you in awhile!


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, I just caught up on all the reading I missed, I will be off tomorrow and sat this week:) We have a Quince to go to on Sat so I got 3 days off this week yeah! 
Steph-your tests are a bit crazy, but member dont worry about the tests cause blood tests showed positive and i am sure it will again and they will see a sky rocketted hcg level! Hopefully you hear tomorrow for sure cause that would make for a loooong weekend!
Tanya-dont you just hate shipping costs? I know I do too!
Amanda-yeah for your appointment just about 2 weeks away:)


----------



## calebsmom06

Ohhhh and Amanda yeah! so how many dpo does that make you now? I cant wait until testing time for all you:)


----------



## Affyash

Wowza I missed a lot! Lol steph and Tanya your poopie conversation made me laugh!! Ok so steph I see what Tanya saw in that second pic but damn girl your pics suck! Wish you had a better camera! Wtf w the third line!? I can't wait to hear about the bloods tomorrow you better harass them until they give you the results! I'm glad you seem to be in better spirits tonight!

Tanya that is so awful about Takodas feet that just makes me sick! The poor guy! Hope you can get those boots for cheap and cheap shipping. You're hubby needs to get out of the garage and make you dinner once in awhile geez! Sleep well and guess what? Tomorrow's Friday!!!!

Amanda that's great that you pinpointed O! May e you just caught the last of your LH surge and that's why you Od so soon after the pos test. I've hears of some women testing twice a day since sometimes the surge can be so quick and they miss their pos test. It would make sense for you if that was the case and then Od the same day! FX for you hun you deserve it so much!


----------



## waiting2012

Off to bed ladies...I was going to bed earlier but decided to check back in before I crawled under the covers...

Have a goodnight everyone...

Luv and hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Sorry my mom's here and just distracted me for a bit! Jenn I hope you have a lovely 3 days off and have fun at you're party! Can't wait for your appt next week, I love to hear about your updates. Hope Eli's treating you good!

Andi hope things are good for you hun!

Brooke donde esta??? You didn't leave us did you!?

I'm going to sleep in a little bit I don't think you guys are on! I'll talk to you tomorrow love you!


----------



## Affyash

Where my damn ticker? Oh there it is...don't freak mama out bnb!


----------



## calebsmom06

I wish it was 3 but only 2:( I have to be back sunday morning:( And hubby decided he did not want the name Elijah:( He wants to name the baby Brandon, So I guess we will see how many more times he changes his mind lol


----------



## AmandaBaby

Tanya, sorry about all the inconvenience your having with your truck!! How annoying :( 

Jenn, if i'm not pregnant this month then i'll get it done next month. My doctor said I need to get it done at a certain time in my cycle, something like 21 days into or maybe, i'll have to have a look at the referral :) Fingers crossed I don't have to though! 

Ashley, don't stress about the cramping, I bet is your bean just burrowing deep :D That's so so cute about Q as well!!! You must be very proud! How old is he again? :blush: My nephew is learning to say hello so now when I see him he goes "hello aunnie" :) I spell it like that cause he can't pronounce aunty with the "T" haha, so cute :) 

Stephanie, yes you were right haha about my ovulating early and boy am I glad you were! :D CD 15, that's my earliest yet! Would love it to stay that way :) Oh and that test you did with the 3 lines - HOW CONFUSING!! Can't wait til you get your blood test results back, sending positive vibes for fantastic news :hugs:

Andi & Brooke, hope both of you ladies are keeping well! Andi how many DPO are you? And what date did you ovulate? I did on the day after valentines day (I counted wrong) which is the same day as you I think, HOW EXCITING! :)

As for me, i'm 2 DPO today, soon to be 3 DPO in under an hour haha, can't wait to see what my temp goes to tomorrow!! CM was a bit watery this morning but has started to go a bit creamyish. I have a question for our pregnant girls, the cycle you found out you were pregnant, what was your CM like from ovulation to finding out?  I'm curious! 

xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies.......I don't even think I ovulated :( unfortunately if I did my temps sure aren't showing it today FF should have given me cross hairs so I just really don't think it happened :( but....theres always next month right :( I've never had an annovulatory month so I guess it was bound to happen....I've been so busy with the neighbor I've been trying to keep mind off TTC for a bit having one of those I gotta ignore it moments b/f I get myself all upset and stuff. I hope your all doing good I'll come in later on when I'm feeling better to see whats going on :)

I just manually overrode it!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awe Andi, hopefully FF fixes itself and gives you your crosshairs soon! Pretty sure I had an annovulatory cycle last month & it sucked :( Do you have a link to your chart & i'll have a look for you if you want :) xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The link is in my ticker....up above the one that says I'm 3dpo...click it and it should work :) 

If not here it is here..... 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1bffb


----------



## AmandaBaby

It worked :)

Hmmm, I don't know what to think, i'm starting to feel like I don't know as much about temping as I first thought, this crap is just so fricking technical and I feel like it changes all the time. I think it's possible that you ovulated, your temps are higher then they were before your crossbars, bar one.. Mines about the same.. I've put mine down to lack of progesterone but I guess I don't really know! Hope we both ovulated this month!


----------



## TandA08

Amanda, to answer your question, I had very creamy CM leading up to my BFP.

Jenn - woohoo you're 17wks today! I'll be there tomorrow! :hugs:

Yes Ash, I am SO glad today is Friday. I was going to take my friend's daughter to a movie tomorrow, but I'm going to do that on Sunday instead, cause I just found out last night that my parents are coming down for the day tomorrow. Just to visit. I think mom is missing me, lol. Dad wants to see Takoda's feet for himself (he gets over protective of me when something is wrong with one of my horses. He's got to come check on it for himself to make sure I can handle it. Not that he doubts my ability I think he just likes to feel that he is helping me.) 

K, I know I read someting else.... hang on lemme re-read through those pages again....


----------



## TandA08

Steph, I hope you get some results today! Waiting to hear from ya! And I can't wait to see the pic of Adrian!!

Ack, I gotta run - work is piling up without me right now, lol... I'll be back soon.

Love ya


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Amanda I hope we both did and I think my progesterone is low as well.....just wish I could get my answers before end of freaking March :( this is frustrating :(


----------



## TandA08

Aw Andi I'm so sorry that you're feeling frustrated, I can only imagine what you are going through. I hope that you won't have to wait until March, but we are here for you to wait it out if you have to! :hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Man it is quiet here this morning!

Jenn, Hope you enjoy your time off!!!


----------



## Affyash

Sorry girls having a shitty morning. One of my female coworkers made some mistakes on one of our jobs and is now taking it out on me for pointing them out. Whatever. I'll be the bigger person and just talk crap about her to myself instead of everyone else. Except for you guys that is!! :)

Jenn I like the name Brandon (and a whole slew of other "Br" names) but they just won't go with my last name! Let's so where you really end up in another 23 weeks or so!

Tanya that's so cute about your dad, he looks after you and your horses. I have to admit, it sounds like an odd problem to have, so I'm sure he wants to see what it actually looks like!

Andi and Amanda, I have no clue about temping at all, I wish I could help you both. I think using the temps and OPKs is probably the best bet since you're confirming twice. Andi, I hope you really did ovulate when you thought and this isn't an annovulatory cycle. That would suck. FX that neither of you have to wait ANY longer and you'll finally get knocked up this month!


----------



## TandA08

Don't you hate it when coworkers do that Ash!? Damn I'm always fixing peoples' mistakes here, that's just what I do...

Yeah my dad has always been so super over protective of me when it comes to the horses. Anytime I've had the slightest issue with a horse he's always been quick to jump in and take over for me (even though sometimes I'd wish he'd let me work through it, lol) But that's just dad for ya, and I know he doesn't mean any insult by it, so I've never let it bother me. Last year for my bday, he sent me a card that said something like "It hasn't been easy letting go and and watching my baby girl try out her own wings.. and even though I still may try to do things my way, when truth is you're doing them just fine on your own....." it was a mushy card but so perfectly worded for our father-daughter relationship that we have. I saved that card, and DH thinks I'm crazy for keeping it. But it's not often my dad TELLS me he's proud of what I do, even though I know he is. Last year, in August, he sent my mare to come live with me. That was a huge step because for the last 8yrs that she's been sick, he's been the one taking care of her and nursing her back to health. And now that her health has been stable, I was able to have her down here with me to help alleviate that burden off of him. You wouldn't believe how hard it's been for him to let go of her! He admits that she's getting great care in my hands, and that she's getting more attention / exercise with me, but he still stays very involved in her health. I think that's another reason they are coming down this weekend, he wants to check on her again. He hasn't seen her since New Year's. His last visit he couldn't stop commenting on how much better she is looking physically! So, he knows I'm capable, he just likes to stay involved I think - and that's fine with me.

Wow, um okay.... now that I've totally rambled on and on... sorry, don't know where that all came from... It's time for me to go to lunch... catcha later!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I just wanna fall off the earth...I think this whole getting pregnant thing is over for a long time to come. Apparently I don't have enough antibodies against Varicella (Chicken Pox)...so I have to get a shot for it....and means I won't be able to get pregnant now for another 3 freaking months. Someone shooooot me....and the doctor wanted to see me early about some other things that were revealed in my blood work....I have no clue what it is but I would think if it were that emergant he'd have given me another appt today. But they want to wait until Jason gets his SA (semanalysis) done for the 2nd and 3rd times.....I just want to sit here and freaking cry. Seems instead of going FORWARD I'm just totally going backwards :(


----------



## TandA08

Oh no! Andi that sucks!! I hope everything is ok!! :hugs: Keep us posted on what they found in your bloodwork.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Out of all places I was grocery shopping in the middle of WalMart when they called.....They said as soon as Jason gets a date for his SA they need to make an appt. ASAP....I was like okay why...she is like I can only tell you that you need a Vericella shot at the moment for Chicken Pox call your PCM and get a shot....and get his SA scheduled and call back because they have some more news that came from my biopsy and blood work...and they need me in sooner than March 26....so I have NO CLUE what is going on....or what is wrong :( I'm just out of the loop and she couldn't tell me on the phone but she wanted both of us to be at the appt. I was like OK soon as we get his SA date I'll give you a call....and that was that.....


----------



## waiting2012

I had to call MetroPcs on my break this morning. And spent my lunch with Jason and Adrian--she had teeth pulled during my lunch break. I called the doctor's office and he has the lab results but he hasn't reviewed them yet so his nurse can't tell me anything yet. So, it will be monday before I hear anything. SUCKS BIG TIME...But we are going to a friend's tonite and staying with her and her family tonite and will be back home tomorrow night..I'll be taking my computer--so I'll be able to get online...Sorry I've not had a chance to look at anyone's posts to reply yet...But I will!

Luv and Hugs, Stephanie

TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TandA08

Andi, I find it so strange that they won't give you your results until your DH has his appt. Your blood results are in and what difference will his SA appt date make?? That just doesn't make sense to me. But I am glad that they will be getting you in sooner than the end of March. :hugs: As much as it sucks, I do understand her not telling you the results over the phone. That is usually because it needs to come from the Dr, and one of the reasons for that is so that your questions can be answered. A nurse or receptionist (whoever called you) wouldn't be able to answer your questions.

Steph, I'm glad that they at least have your results but it sucks that the Dr won't get back to you until Monday! Hopefully you'll be at least slightly distracted by being at your friend's house for the night! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Okeee....I just got SICK like OMG in the sink because I was doing the dishes and WHAM there it blewwww OMG....Jason laughed but darn its not funny....wonder if I could already be nauseated this SUPER DUPER early lmaooooo I put in two more fake temps and finaly gave me cross hairs by the way and I was right I O'd Vday :)

Oh and normally bb's don't hurt til like 5-7 dpo....this time THEY HURT YESTERDAY at 2 dpo wth???


----------



## Affyash

Well Andi, I was all prepared to echo Tanya's sentiments about WTF, give you your damn results regardless of what Jason's SA says. But now it sounds like you might be prego, so it's like you need info even more. What if you are and whatever they found on your biopsy could effect things. I would call back and say that you want to talk to the doctor asap. Good luck hun, keep us posted.

Steph, knock down that damn doctor's door and demand your results. OK, maybe I'm being hormonal today, but what the hell is up with all the dumbass doctors? I can't take their stupidity anymore. Don't they know that women TTC are not to be messed with? Sheesh! Hope you're having a good day. That sucks about Adrian's teeth, hope she's not in too much pain.

Love you guys!


----------



## Affyash

Oh and Amanda, I never got back to you, my cm was very watery/creamy pretty much from O until I got my BFP. And Andi, same with the boobs. They hurt from O on and I couldn't figure out why. I guess the rise in estrogen started early and then kept up. FX for you both!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TandA08

Seriously Ash! I don't understand why they don't just tell Andi, "we have news and need you to come in and see the Dr please." Her DHs SA is NOT going to CHANGE her blood results so why wait for it!? :wacko:

How are you today Ash? 

It's been pretty quiet on here. And I won't be around much tomorrow, but should be around for a bit on Sunday.


----------



## TandA08

LMAO!!!! Ash... did you see what your ticker says now!? "Soon mommy's breasts will be giving Pamela Anderson's a run for their money" :rofl: Ok I am completely entertained by the things your ticker says!!! Steph's had a good one recently too, LOL.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I duno hubby really thinks I am and HE NEVER thinks I am...its just weird this cycle all the bleeding now this....just weird it could just be a hormonal thing I suppose....

Poor Steph that soooo sucks I can't wait until Monday and hoping and praying we get good news and answers as to WTH is going on with you sweetheart this waiting just freaking sucks.

I have no clue what the heck the doc would tell me....but apparently he thinks its possible for me to get preg or he'd told me not to worry about DH's sperm tests....I just don't understand what is so damned important about a chicken pox shot really? WTF....just let me get the damn issue so I would be immune to it on my own LMFAO! 

Anyways gonna go get some dinner cooking b/c I'm STARVING like OMG and OK.....

....did you have to like pee like crazy? Since yesterday I've had to peeeee OMG sooooo freaking bad even at night time...I took a HPT just for the hell of it today lmfao of course its negative :) lmfao!!!

Talk to you ladies either later tonight or tomorrow :) I ammm sooo sleeepy already how will I ever get this dinner and laundry done :( blah....it wont do itself darn it! I guess time to cook can't wait to hear everyone elses updates :) I haven't been on here much I've been by far soooooo busy!

My BBS HURT OMG!!!


----------



## Affyash

LOL I'm glad my bean and I can entertain you! :) I'm alright. I'm bitchy and SLEEPY and so freakin' fat it's not even funny. I am so bloated and I've gained 4 lbs and I totally look like I did when I was 4 or 5 months with Q. I'M SIX WEEKS TODAY. WTF? I am going to be huuuuuuuuuge by the time I'm ready to pop. Oh well, it's not that big of a deal. But when I do tell people I work with, I just know I'm going to be analyzed and asked if I want to walk and asked if I should really be eating that and yada yada yada. Normally I try to be decently nice to people around here but if I am asked if I'm having twins or something, I might really lose my mind. 

okdlassgh;laksdgh; aogj 

Oh sorry, just almost fell asleep typing that...LOL!


----------



## Affyash

Yup dems are prego symptoms Andi! Good luck to you hun, that would be fantastic news!


----------



## TandA08

:rofl: hopefully your co-workers will know not to mess with the pregnant lady! :haha: At least it's Friday! Hope you get some good rest this weekend! Text me if I haven't been online! :hugs:

In case I don't make it back online tonight, good night ladies! I am leaving work, going to the ranch to do those chores, then home to clean house before my parents get here tomorrow morning.

Love ya!


----------



## waiting2012

Fixing to head out--but I will reply tonite when we get where we are going..

Have lots to say!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Affyash

K sounds good Steph and Tanya! BTW I'll be on tonight but I'm going to San Diego to visit with my friend and her Xmas baby this weekend with my mom. I'll have my phone on me and I'll check in a couple times but just wanted to keep you guys in the loop. This weekend is going to be sooooo draining, I'm sure. I am sooooo tired.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Oooo I hope so :) would be wonderful but I won't hold my breathe LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Sitting here at walmart waiting for my hs bffs. Story of my life lol. As soon as I can get online properly I will reply to everyone! Promise!!


----------



## TandA08

DH ordered pizza, we are waiting for it to be delivered.... another late and not so healthy dinner...

Steph, I hope I don't miss your update tonight....

Ash have fun in San Diego!

:hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Hi I'm here! Slooooow tonight! I'll browsing... :)


----------



## calebsmom06

OK, I can not properly respond as I have been running around like crazy since 8 this mornng and just barely got home but quick question Andi, Did they say why you needed that shot to get pregnant?? Just curious cause that sounds odd that they must give you the shot, have you had chicken pox before? I actually caught them for the first time with my first pregnancy and it was horrrrrrible


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, girls...I know I've already forgotten half of what I read...LOL

Andi...Damn I thought I was having a rough time here lately. I really hope though that you get your :bfp: before you have to go through to much more! Wouldn't it be wonderful to have created a special gift like a baby on valentines!! Fx'ed for ya hun.

Ashe...sounds like pg life is treating you a-ok for right now! Enjoy it hun...So did I miss the post about names?? Maybe, I'm sorry! I caught the Br' thing...I have a little boy in my class named Braxton (we call him Brax' for short) he has a sister named Brynlee (her mom and dad call her Bryn')... Brax's mom is due in August and they have another Br' name picked out but I can't remember what it is. Sorry to hear work was such a pain today..Hopefully, that B' gets her shit straight and lays off of ya! 

Tanya...There is nothing like the love between a father and daughter. It took me 30 years to figure that out and I hate that it took so long, a lot of time lost--but tell your dh your not the only way to hang on to sentimental things like a card. I have the letters from my dad that he wrote when we were working on our relationship. Jason has all the cards I've given him over the past 11 years--not there are a lot--he is a guy but he's kept them all the same.

Jenn...Don't stress about being tired--you've had a super busy day! You need to get your rest hun! We understand!

Amanda...Sounds like things are looking good for you sweetie! Don't know enough about temps to help you and Andi out with that but I wish you loads of luck and hope that you and Andi get your :bfp:s soon!!

Brooke...Did I miss ya' hun? I so hope all is going ok sweetie! Missing you! Hope you will update soon!!

As for me and other than the fact I'm still on hold for my results till monday...I'm here. What more can I say? I don't want to be depressed about it anymore and I guess it is better to accept the undesirable possiblities than to keep hoping for something that will never be. Its for ya'll to be optimistic but I really think it maybe time to be realistic too. I guess I am just destined to be the one on the sidelines rooting you-youngsters on. I'm ok with that. If that is God's plan--then who am I to question it. I would be lying if it wasn't a nice and pleasant surprise to find out otherwise, but again--it's time to be realistic. The nausea, the needing to pee that comes on suddenly, the fatigue--all sx of menopause and perimenopause and pg...But add in my age and well...It makes sence doesn't it. My hpts aren't anymore positive than they were before and I think the doctor was right--fluke tests...all a bunch of fluke tests. And speaking of nausea feeling it again right now as I sit here and type..Need to to go get my sprite out of the truck...And probably going to head onto the bed...It's 11pm here and my HS bff (Patty) has big plans for us tomorrow...Shopping for a new bedroom set for her...LOL......

Well, I hope everyone has a great night tonite! Talk to ya'll tomorrow..

Love and Hugs everyone!


----------



## waiting2012

I never got around to do this earlier, my phone was having problems sending the pics to my computer..But these are my fmu ones...I don't know ladies..That line looks the same as thursday night's doesn't it? or is it maybe getting darker? Maybe just seeing things...Why do I even bother.????

Ok off to bed......Love ya'll...


----------



## waiting2012

Well, it must be early...LOL...its nearly 10 here--and we are getting ready to head out for a day of looking and shopping...Not sure when I'll be on again...Hope you ladies have a good day..I'll check back in with my phone later I guess...

As for today--Up early to pee--nauseas this am and dizzy...I so hope that things are going in a positive direction...But I have today and tomorrow to wait it out..


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, Amanda--are you on still hun?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I wont be on much just wanted to pop on and tell everyone to have a great day :).....I'm BITCHY....VERY BITCHY...DH and I are just on it today and I know its MOSTLY MY FAULT it really is :( ....so I'm gonna TRY to cheer up and act myself but its hard I've been craving EVERYTHING chocolate and I HATE CHOCOLATE.....I got sick yesterday woke up sick this morning I'm just confused :( I think its just weird hormones and my tummy felt like someone was poking me with NEEDLES this morning inside...it hurt so bad....so I guess its all for now I'll be on later hopefully if I find time...if not it'll be tomorrow morning I have a lot of things I have to get done today and I'm sooooo stressed :( we've waited til last minute on lots of those things....grrr so I'm partly mad at myself and that I guess has caused me to be in a panicky bitchy mood :(

Steph I am soooo sorry your having a hard time I deffo see lines there though!?!?!?!!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--I really think you might be further in dpo then thought hun...But not sure if that is possible since you had your u/s where they told you that you had multiple follicles ready to go...Your sx sound so good!!! I noticed that (don't shoot me with horseshit) when I have a cigarette--I get really dizzy... My nausea went away and has been at bay most of the day today--we went and ate at Pancho's Mexican Buffett--MMMMM..Love their fluatas and ate every last bite--I felt like I was starving...LOL...doesn't help that I'm super gassy and tired..LOL..But so glad that you are feeling something wish it was something more definitive for you! Just want you to know that you are sounding like there is a bit of hcg brewing in your system...Praying that ends up being a :bfp: for you! 

SO glad that I'm not just imagining things on those pics...LOL...

We are running to Sam's...We'll be back later...


----------



## AmandaBaby

Sorry I didn't get on yesterday to reply to everyone! 
I had to go to a friends engagement party in Ipswich, the bloody middle of no where haha. It's about an hours drive away and I followed my other friend there but I came back at a bit after 4 on my own & I got lost on the first street :haha: cause I missed the turn of haha. I ended up getting home at just past 6pm!! OH got home from work a few minutes later and I fell asleep at about 7pm then OH woke me up at 1am so we could go to bed, hahaha so I slept 6 hours, woke up & slept another 6-7 hours! I feel pretty good now though but I hate that I didn't get to spend the night with OH! :(
Oh and I ruined the SMEP haha. We skipped last night like we were supposed to but we also skipped the night before when we were supposed to do it! Oops! Hope we did it enough, i'll be sure to make sure we do it tonight though just in case 

Ok, so i'm having a major WTF moment!! :growlmad:
SO I ovulated on CD 15 (confirmed with symptoms, OPK & temp) then on 1, 2 & 3 DPO my temp stayed at 36.4 then this morning I temped and it dropped to 36.1 which is below the coverline! It also took away my crosshairs saying that it can't confirm ovulation!! ..I've put in random fake temps for tomorrow & no matter what I put in (I tried 36.1, 36.3, 36.4 & 36.5) it brings my crosshairs back, again confirming that ovulation did happen on CD 15... So, i'm 4 DPO today & if my temp shoots back up tomorrow, _could_ that be implantation? At 4 DPO? I'm not sure.. :wacko: So bloody confusing! Something is definitely weird with my temps though from this month & last month.. I've heard that idle temps (staying at the same temp) can be either something wrong with your progesterone or the battery in your thermometer could be dying... I like option 2 haha because for the first 2 months that I started temping, I had very clear biphasic charts (low pre ov temps & then high post ov temps) but now this month & last month, there's very little difference.... Grrr this is so frustrating, maybe I should look into buying a new battery & start using it next month and see if it changes anything. Still gonna make an appt with my doctor for just after mid next month when he's back, that'll surely be after I ovulate as well which will give me a chance to see if the battery is just dying....
Ooooh & when I checked my CP this AM it was kinda high but hard and I couldn't feel the opening of it, it was like it had turned? Is that good, bad or normal? So confused this cycle & last cycle :( 

Well i'm gonna go read through what I missed :)


----------



## AmandaBaby

I just had a bit of a read but now I don't have time to reply, sorry!! :( 
I'm going to go & look at a wedding venue with my mum & sister, fingers crossed it's nice, i'll try & get photos!!!
Stay safe xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just wanted to quickly get your opinions on my opks. The one with the + is when I ovulated and you can see that the test line started to lighten afterwards but now its getting darker and todays almost looks positive going by the line on the left of the test line :S wtf is going on :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







February OPKs 002_NEW.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda-on my phone right now. But your test at what should be 5dpo def looks positive.that is weird. Is it possible you o ed from one side and now the other?usually if this occurs it will happen in a matter of days which sounds like a possibilty for you. I say get you funky groove on hun!
:sex::sex::winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

Awefully quiet tonite...I forget everyone had somewhere they were going...LOL...Just got home--and getting into bed..Slept most of the way back after we stopped and ate..And now heading to bed....Maybe I'll catch someone as I wait to put Wes' clothes in the dryer...LOL..If not hope everyone has a good night tonite!


----------



## brooke1993

hi everyone 
I am so sorry for not being on and I should of popped in but I was really trying not to "try" this month,We even have been using condoms and then we got news that the a&&holes that were in our house MOVED OUT!Which is awesome BUT OMG the mess of the place is AWFUL!!I am moving back home the 1st week of March..Well to my aunts until we can get it all back to good but I am so so excited.
Dh got VERY upset with me last night he "tryed" to talk me into the pull out method saying he hates condoms and I SAID NO WAY!Am I being to overboard here?
I have to go for more testing on my left breast as the doc is concerned and so am I and I just REALLY want to get back home and settled b4 I even think about TTC and then I say to myself well is that fair to DH?
i HOPE YOUR ALL doing well and I am sorry and I didnt leave the thread.I intend to be here forever xoxoxo
Steph hun I am confused...I read alot of pages and seen your doc said something about a hook effect or something and that you might not be preggers?
Is this so?How are you?I feel like a COMPLETE A&&HOLE now for NOT being on!You were there for me! :( I am sorry 
I send you all hugs and love and will be back on in the am 
I have lost 4 lbs so far so 16 more to go for my 1st goal and then 10 more after that and I will be happy.We got a new tv with the taxes and new crib for Aliah and bedding with a matching dresser for her and a bunch of clothes,I go to look @ a new table set I think I am going to buy tomarrow and have been walking 3 miles twice a day once with the baby and at night without her.
Oh and our car was broken into last week,,,Took ALL my cd's and alittle cash I was SO irate.Sorry if I am rambing and jumping from here to there..It has been alittle while since I updated.
Also i have a ?? I went to Amazon.com and ordered a couple "toys" and well my sister was here when they came and she just opened the box and I was REALLY embarrassed and angry with her is this normal??? I mean I dont talk to her about my sex life and she dont me and then she says to me so what kind of condoms so you get the magnums? I said WHY ARE YOU ASKING ME MY HUSBANDS DICK SIZE?I actually yelled it! So ya ladies I was mad and well sometimes she just DONT seem to know her place...Super bowl she wore this VERYYY low cut skirt and DONT get me wrong while she is beautiful I know my hubby loves me but why must she act this way?
She is ALWAYS asking me to go to clubs etc and its just NOT my schene...Any suggestions on how to just tell her that I DONT want to because when I say it nicely to her she DONT hear me!!!She is like ok well maybe next time...
I am sorry I am ranting...Love ya all
P.S
The reason I was upset she asked what size condoms DH needed was because 6 years ago when I was in a BAD depression she came onto him and he told me but I forgave her so I wanted to clarify that so you all didnt think I was just over the top and in her defense she was in a bad place in her life but I forgave and didnt forget.... xoxoxox
P.S.S
I am NOT tempting or using OPK this month BUT I am CD 17 and believe I ovulated 2 days ago but unsure..I know there is NO way i can get pregnant this month as I said we used protection and the condom never broke.I just want to wait atleast until April...Or should I just NTNP?


----------



## waiting2012

brooke1993 said:


> hi everyone
> I am so sorry for not being on and I should of popped in but I was really trying not to "try" this month,We even have been using condoms and then we got news that the a&&holes that were in our house MOVED OUT!Which is awesome BUT OMG the mess of the place is AWFUL!!I am moving back home the 1st week of March..Well to my aunts until we can get it all back to good but I am so so excited.
> Dh got VERY upset with me last night he "tryed" to talk me into the pull out method saying he hates condoms and I SAID NO WAY!Am I being to overboard here?
> I have to go for more testing on my left breast as the doc is concerned and so am I and I just REALLY want to get back home and settled b4 I even think about TTC and then I say to myself well is that fair to DH?
> i HOPE YOUR ALL doing well and I am sorry and I didnt leave the thread.I intend to be here forever xoxoxo
> Steph hun I am confused...I read alot of pages and seen your doc said something about a hook effect or something and that you might not be preggers?
> Is this so?How are you?I feel like a COMPLETE A&&HOLE now for NOT being on!You were there for me! :( I am sorry
> I send you all hugs and love and will be back on in the am
> I have lost 4 lbs so far so 16 more to go for my 1st goal and then 10 more after that and I will be happy.We got a new tv with the taxes and new crib for Aliah and bedding with a matching dresser for her and a bunch of clothes,I go to look @ a new table set I think I am going to buy tomarrow and have been walking 3 miles twice a day once with the baby and at night without her.
> Oh and our car was broken into last week,,,Took ALL my cd's and alittle cash I was SO irate.Sorry if I am rambing and jumping from here to there..It has been alittle while since I updated.
> Also i have a ?? I went to Amazon.com and ordered a couple "toys" and well my sister was here when they came and she just opened the box and I was REALLY embarrassed and angry with her is this normal??? I mean I dont talk to her about my sex life and she dont me and then she says to me so what kind of condoms so you get the magnums? I said WHY ARE YOU ASKING ME MY HUSBANDS DICK SIZE?I actually yelled it! So ya ladies I was mad and well sometimes she just DONT seem to know her place...Super bowl she wore this VERYYY low cut skirt and DONT get me wrong while she is beautiful I know my hubby loves me but why must she act this way?
> She is ALWAYS asking me to go to clubs etc and its just NOT my schene...Any suggestions on how to just tell her that I DONT want to because when I say it nicely to her she DONT hear me!!!She is like ok well maybe next time...
> I am sorry I am ranting...Love ya all
> P.S
> The reason I was upset she asked what size condoms DH needed was because 6 years ago when I was in a BAD depression she came onto him and he told me but I forgave her so I wanted to clarify that so you all didnt think I was just over the top and in her defense she was in a bad place in her life but I forgave and didnt forget.... xoxoxox
> P.S.S
> I am NOT tempting or using OPK this month BUT I am CD 17 and believe I ovulated 2 days ago but unsure..I know there is NO way i can get pregnant this month as I said we used protection and the condom never broke.I just want to wait atleast until April...Or should I just NTNP?

Hey Brooke...
Glad to see you are doing "ok"--I guess...LOL...Wow! So much to reply to and so little time to do it in since we are going to sunday school in a few minutes...

First, off-- I hope the breast issue is not anything to serious sweetie--I am still praying for you! Secondly, Don't stress about not being here--its ok...I understand. Yes the doctor has offered a few suggestions as to what may be going on and I'm starting to come around to the idea maybe it is menopause or cysts or both. Don't want to say ovarian cancer or uterine cancer but I would lie if I didn't say it didn't cross my mind although it doesn't run in my family although I know I am a carrier of the HPV virus that causes cervical cancer because I tested positive for it when I was pregnant with Adrian. Third, as far as NTNP vs completely NT--that is something I can not tell you hun. I'm dealing with my own 'sex' issues right now as it is. The last time we had done the deed was February 5th. I have just completely not wanted to have sex and it is causing problems with the dh and I as he wants to do it more than ever and I don't. I could care less about penises right now and feel like what is the point of having sex if I'm going through menopause. Now I know why so many 40 something ladies that end up divorced become lesbians..LOL...I took another hpt this morning--Nothing on it. SO it must be that random spike from either cystic ovaries or menopause or both. 4. Good to hear the assholes moved out--Sorry to hear you have a huge mess to clean up--look at it in a positive light though--now you have an excuse to paint and whatever so it will be the way you want it to be. 5. So glad your wee one is doing good hun! But sorry to hear your car got broke into--that just absolutely SUCKS! 6. As far as the inappropriateness of your sister in regards to your hubby--honey--I know you to may be close but it sounds like you need to have a good ole' heart to heart with her and tell her if she is going to behave in such a manner, and open your mail, and ask such blatant and personal questions in regards to the sex life between you and your hubby--you don't need her around. She needs to grow up and realize that what happens with a hubby and wife should stay with a hubby and wife unless it is YOU sharing it because YOU want to share it.... Congrats on the toys though hun...Every woman needs at least one or two or three...LOL...

If I forgot anything, I'm sorry hun...I need to get onto the church to get my sunday school stuff done....I won't be on a whole lot until this evening...I have a load of laundry and house cleaning to do...

Many hugs, and lots love hun!


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies! Sorry I wasn't around yesterday - had a great time with my parents. Dad and DH put together the changing table/dresser - finally! I'll get a pic of that sometime today. Mom and I went to 2 stores and started the baby registry. Then we all went to lunch and to the ranch. Dad of course had to check both of my horses' feet. Plus he felt the need to clean my stalls and we turned the horses out in the arena to play. Today I'm taking my friend's 5y/o girl to the movies. I'll try and get a bump pic today too. I think I'm due, lol.

Brooke - glad to see you back! :hugs:

Steph I can see the line better on that test than the previous ones you posted recently! I sure hope the Dr will have positive answers tomorrow!!

Well, DH just woke up, and I'm starving, so I need to go fix breakfast. I'll finish catching up later!

Love ya!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Brooke thanks for the update! I had a wild night myself and just woke up and its 12:40 I'll update more later on I'm just exhausted and mom just brought my babies home to us! Sooo I'll be back on in a little while to catch up on things :)


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just about to start work so I'll be on at lunch and then tonight
so my temp went hack up to 36.5 when I woke up so trying to decide if it was nothing, implantation or a second ovulation? So confusing!

xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OK ladies :) not much to update...but today I ate 3 chicken strips from Popeye's Chicken...and then I ate 3 Taco's and NOW I want ICECREAM I normally HATE Ice Cream esp. Vanilla YUCK...but right now I've had Ice Cream (vanilla) 3 days in a ROW...WEIRD....but OMG something is going on w/ me I feel it IT HAS TO BE IT!! I pray at least or either its just all in my freaking head :) I haven't done much this cycle not even really stuck finger in to check my cervix...I just have this HUGE feeling a miracle is gonna happen soon.....After over 2 years I now feel more hopeful than I've EVER been I don't understand this at all :) But I can hope and pray and HOPE some more! I hope you've all had a splendid day and I can't wait for all the updates soon :) Love you all you girls are what gives me HOPE that I do have in my heart. Thanks to each and every single one of you for giving me HOPE :) I love you!!!!!

I AM CRAVING MCFLURRIES from MCDonalds :)


----------



## waiting2012

Just took a break from cleaning house and rearranging furniture..LOL...We've been hard at work in the kitchen and living room..UGH--still need to do the hallway, Adrian's room and the bathroom plus work on our bedroom. They've been so neglected and I just got fed up with my house looking like a tornado hit it...LOL..the dogs and cats don't know what to think..:rofl:...We moved the old tv into Adrian's room--my God if it keeps her out of our room I'll be ever so grateful! We went and bought a new 32 inch tv--our old one is a 36 inch but the storm we had over the summer fried it and now it's a black and white so we have joined the rest of America and probably the world with a nice tv and even a blu-ray/dvd player...Our living room is a weird configuration but lets put it this way--we have a living room area and a impromptu office area now....I could go on and on about it, but ya' know--it would be too boring..LOL..

About the tests--I took 2 today; 1 this am and 1 this afternoon and your right Tanya--the lines are quite visible--but chalking them up to aweful evaps. They were white capped FRE tests that came with the fertility test--the ones I took today--were BFN and they were pink capped from a regular 3 pk of FRE tests. I got a nice evap on an Answer test that I had been holding to--why I don't know--I threw them all away even this am's and this afternoon's. I did take pics but not sure if if they made it to my computer or not. Not nauseas today but I'm so tired...I'm sitting in my bed watching "Once Upon a Time"..Love that show. I wouldn't lie if I wasn't a little disappointed in the tests--I guess it is not meant to be for me--and my friend Patty told me if my blood test was showing hcg--meaning pregnant--than you would have thought they would have at least told me that. She's probably right. So I guess it is a matter of what my estrogen and progesterone are and what treatments he will put me on to me on the right track or if I need more testing done. I appreciate how much you guys have stuck by me through everything. 

I'm so glad, Andi, that your symptoms are pointing towards pregnancy, hun! I would be ever so pleased to see you and Amanda get those :bfp:s this month. I know that Brooke is waiting, and with waiting comes great rewards so I honor her choice to wait or if Brooke chooses to NTNP then that too will come with great rewards. 

As for me--you ladies can hope, pray, jump up and down and sing to the Gods above--it will not stop whatever is happening with me and I have slowly come to the realization that it is what it is. I can let it ruin my marriage which I have let it do over the past week or figure out how much I love my husband and the children I have and accept it--it was NOT MY CHOICE as getting my tubes tied or birth control would have been--but is there any real difference in it? No not really. I will be here to root ya'll on and in a few months we will be seeing pics of Tanya's and Jenn's new babes...I know one day this thread will have to end but not until you all are in the "new" baby way...

Love each and everyone of you no matter what! Hope ya'll have a good evening--Have to get back to cleaning...Be on tomorrow for sure!


----------



## TandA08

Hey Andi, glad to hear you feeling positive for this cycle! Fingers crossed for you!

Steph - love ya girl! And I do have high hopes for you! I wish we could all have our BFPs together!!!

Here's my bump pic from yesterday. Still trying to get the dresser pic to send to my email. For some reason, my phone keeps not sending it...

As for me, I feel like I'm coming down with a cold again. I just had a nasty cold at Christmas!! Not looking forward to being sick again. I didn't get any sleep last night, I tossed and turned all night cause I my nose was all stuffed up.

Jenn... ONE MORE DAY before our next appt!!! I am so hoping to find out what I'm having! Are they doing another u/s at your appt?? I hope so - I want to see your baby again! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







17wks 135lbs.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TandA08

I finally got the dresser pic to go through... here's a pic of it next to the crib.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120219_122847.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, the quince was great:) We had alot of fun, I dont have much time cause I am getting ready for work but ill try to respond better later. Tanya I LOVE your bump pic! You def look preg! I did not take a bump pic this week but nothing has really changed since my last pic, you crib and changing table looks great:) I havent even started the babies room yet but I do have an appointment this weekend to have the carpet replaced in his room so there is a step lol, hoping to pull it up myself friday and paint before he comes sat. No I will not have an ultrasound at thisappointment, I should have one at the next appointment though I hope otherwise I will schedule another one on my own at 25 weeks:) 
Brooke-I am hoping everything works out for you, I cant really tell you which I think is best because the choice is up to you but do remember that you have to think of your husbands feelings as well.
Steph-I am so anxious to hear the news about your blood test results! Have you called the doc yet this morning?
Ashley-hope everything is going well with you
Andi-Your symptoms sound very promising, I hope this is it for you. How mant dpo are you? When will you start testing?
Amanda-How is everything this cycle for you? Your temps sound really good, do you have any other 'feelings'?


----------



## TandA08

Jenn - how exciting, new carpet and paint!! That will be fun! And yeah, I'm totally preg looking! LOL


----------



## TandA08

It's so quiet today! Steph have you spoken to the Dr yet?? I'm impatient to hear what he has to say! :hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Hi girls, sorry I've been so absent this weekend. I had the worst night of my life on Sat when my mom and I got into it and had the worst horrible nasty irreparable fight we've ever had. I truly don't want to have anything to do with my mother anymore, as sad as that sounds. She's an alcoholic and I just don't want it in my life anymore. I could go on and on but I'd rather just be done talking about all the crap that happened. I'm mostly ok, but I think I might seek out some counseling to deal with everything that wen't down. Just awful.
I truly hope I didn't do anything to hurt the baby on Sat. My blood pressure was through the roof and I was really scared about it. We got in a fight in Aug when I had my mc like three days before it happened and I had felt the same way with my blood pressure. I had said to myself at the time that if anything happened it would be her fault. So, seriously, if anything happens to this baby, I may lose myself. It would be devastating.

I'm trying to stay positive and hope that nothing is wrong. I've had some ms yesterday and today, and my boobs are still fairly sore. I still feel prego, but I'm just worried. My baby and my husband kept each other company this weekend while I was gone and DH did an awesome job. So grateful for him.

I read a to of stuff, I'm so sorry if I don't respond to it all.

Tanya, very cute bump and great nursery furniture. Everything sounds wonderful for you hun!

Steph I am dying to hear what the doctor says today. I am really hoping this is all just a giant understanding and you can still have your dream of one more babe.

Andi it sounds like you may be on the prego train, when will you start testing?

Jenn I'm sorry you were having some issues this weekend with the dh and moodiness. Hope you're feeling better and glad your party was good!

Brookey welcome back! First off, you do need to have a talk with your sister, it sounds like she's being very inappropriate with your dh. Glad you've made a decision about the WTT and hope it all works out for you. Can't wait for you to be able to move home! Hope that boobie's ok and nothing comes of it. FX for you love!

Alright girls, I'll check back in later. Love you!


----------



## calebsmom06

So I got on hoping to see news from steph but nope! R u ok steph? You are always on on your breaks:( I'm at work so can't really respond properly. Ashley so sorry about your mom but if she is an alcholic either she needs to realize what she is doing to herself and get help or she does not need to be around. That is not a good influence for your babies. Have you talked to her about getting help? What time is your appointment tomorrow tanya


----------



## TandA08

Well ladies i am sitting in the waiting room while my hubby is having an emergency extraction of his wisdom teeth!! He called me and i had to leave work so that i can drive him.

Ash i am so sorry to hear about ur night with ur mom. That is just awful. 

Jenn my appt tomorrow is at 1:50 for the ultrasound and 2:40 with the dr.

Steph! Where r ya girl! Hope ur well!

Please excuse my typos and abbreviations... since im on my phone lol.

Love ya!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies nothing much to update on....I love the crib and furniture by the way beautiful and the baby bump how freaking cute :) 

I guess I better go get dinner cooked I went to the eye dr for the first time in 3 years now I CAN SEE lol...new contacts yay! Anyways will talk to you all tomorrow I've been trying to not be so obsessed this freaking cycle...but its soooo hard not to be you know? Anyways I hope you all had a lovely day I miss you ladies but am trying to stay off here for my own sake for the most part. Love you all!!


----------



## Affyash

Oh no Tanya I hope he's OK! That's awful! Oh and seriously dying to find out what you're having. I can't wait!

Steph honey I'm worried about you. Do I need to assume it was bad news? I wanted to post this link to you, I hope it's not in bad taste. 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/886653-treated-badly.html
update us as soon as you can hun!

Jenn thank you for your kind words, it means a lot. I'm cutting my mom off until she can get help, so we'll see how that goes. I'm sure she's more upset about not seeing her grandson than me.


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry, I've not been on today...This morning on my am break I went to cash my check--guess what--it's President's Day.:dohh: So I went to the DG and got a lounge cushion to put in my classroom floor for the kids to use in the library center--They LOVE it! At lunch I had to come home to get Adrian off the bus--so I went to cleaning and putting my knick knacks up and some of the many books we have since we rearranged the living room. The new tv is hooked up--:happydance:--Before I knew it--it was time to head back to work. Since I got off-I cashed my checked at Walmart and went to the rental center and paid on the computer and refrigerator--came home--put the new sheets we bought on my bed finally; started the wash machine and the dryer...Jason had already boiled our chicken and made sourcream and chicken enchiladas! mmmm... They are in the oven and smell wonderful!

SO...Ya'll want to know what I found out today, huh??????....

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
:flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow:
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

NOT A DAMN THING...:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:...Its President's Day--their office was closed.:growlmad:

I know you guys were hoping to hear some good news or any news at all--so was I and to be honest I had a nice day not worrying about things to much until I realized that it was President's Day...

As far as how I'm doing... Well, I've been fine all day. Nauseas since around 5:45pm and after putting the sheets on the bed--I guess the stretching, etc has got me aching down yonder..Oh well, We dtd last night--not that I enjoyed it or anything but it satisfied the dh I hope for at least few more nights. 

I'm going to go and read and try and catch up.

I appreciate you all! Jenn and Ashe--thanks for texting and checking on me--I didn't text back because I knew I would be online soon...

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

OH, yeah..my wonderful line--a fluke test--all my others have been negative..Not even a hint of anything...


----------



## waiting2012

Got to go fix plates--I'll be back in a few to catch up...

Love ya'll!


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'll have to get on to reply properly tonight!!!
Sitting at the transport dept waiting to get my license renewed because it expired 3 days ago!! Oops!! Its taking so long though.
Steph I hope everything is okay!!! Sending u lots of love and hugs!
Ash, sorry about the falling out with your mum, I hope she gets the help she needs. And try not to stress it isnt good for you. Lots of love xx
Tanya, the crib is gorgeous but I couldn't see your bump pic, stupid phone. I'll have a look tonight :)
Brooke, glad your back. I really hope everything is okay!!
Jenn, hope your doing well!
Andi, what dpo are u now? Your symptoms sound great!
not that it counts but my temp last night was 37.0! This morning it was only 36.5 which is the same as yesterday, hoped it would be higher but hopefully tomorrow!! I'm 6 dpo today!. Woke up with a headache yesterday and today which is wires. I usually get them trough the day but not really when I wake up.. Felt a bit nauseous today too but that's probably normal! Fingers crossed this month is it!! Xx


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda--Getting the DL renewed, huh?? That has to be a blast and a half...:rofl:...

Your sx sound great hun! 6 dpo is not to early especially if you implanted at 3-4 dpo (which is possible) plus it is possible to have morning sickness early on because of the connection of the sperm and egg--my mother n law said that she knew she was pregnant a day or so after conception and she was right... I hope you def get your :bfp: this month hun!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh yeah Steph, it was so fun hahaha.
Worst part is I forgot that id have to get a new photo!! I'm sure I looked rediculous haha.
Well at least I only did it for a year! I'll make sure next years is better.
I don't know whether to think that drop the other day was implantation or a second ovulation. If it was a second ovulation I font think I caught the egg!! Maybe it was just nothing :S bloody hell tyc is rediculously confusing >.<


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--your sx sound good to hun..Its not unusual to have an erratic cycle and that be the cycle that you end up preggo..Keeping my fx'ed for you!

Tanya--can't wait to see what your having! Love the pics hun!! Beautiful bump hun!

Jenn--sounds like you had fun! So glad that you had a good weekend!

Ashe--honey, the best kind of love is "Tough Love"..Trust me she will realize what she is missing out on or she won't. The first step for any addict be it alcohol or any other drug--is admitting it is a problem and that is destroying the things you hold dear. She's not had a reason to realize it yet. Yes, she may miss your son more than she misses you--but you don't realize that by missing him--she will be missing you because he is a part of you. She can't miss one more than the other--it may seem that way, but believe me--its not. 

Brooke--how are you hun? I know being here is a steady reminder of what was supposed to be and could be--but please be sure to check in and let us know how are you are. We love you girl!

Well, I've chowed down not one but 2 plates of my hubby's delicious enchiladas...OMG, they are soo good!!!


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> Oh yeah Steph, it was so fun hahaha.
> Worst part is I forgot that id have to get a new photo!! I'm sure I looked rediculous haha.
> Well at least I only did it for a year! I'll make sure next years is better.
> I don't know whether to think that drop the other day was implantation or a second ovulation. If it was a second ovulation I font think I caught the egg!! Maybe it was just nothing :S bloody hell tyc is rediculously confusing >.<

You guys only get your license a year at a time? Or is that something you choose to do? Here in Texas you can renew for I think 6 years at a time..Don't shoot me--but I'm not 100% sure because I don't have my license..LOL...Yes I drive but I owe the state 1500.00 to be able to renew it--and--well--other stuff comes up like bills and clothing the kids...So I am just really careful..LOL

I guess with the ovulation thing--it is possible like I told you before but geesh, I just don't know and I guess we are in the TWW with you hun! So far things sound good though!:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, I did finally find a ticker I can use....LOL...Hopefully, I won't actually need it though...Give me a few and I'll add it to my signature...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

I have to laugh when I see that ticker..LOL..it hurts to much to cry...I guess that has been bugging me the most and while I love my bff from high school (she had her tubes tied after youngest was born) she's not even 1% optimistic for me. But she's right. If my test was good news--like that of being def pregnant-the nurse or whoever I talked to would have or could have told me..I guess I will just have to get used to the ticker..At least it is one I don't have to worry about changing...


----------



## waiting2012

Well...it's 9:30p and I'm absolutely wore out..Going to go potty as I've been holding it a while..LOL and climb into bed...I'll be on tomorrow as I can't think of anything I _have_ to do..LOL

Good Night ladies! Love and Hugs!


----------



## waiting2012

This is not a new test...LOL...But I was going through all my pics and deleting them and I came across this one...



Now I can go to bed I guess...:cry:


----------



## Affyash

Oh Stephanie I am so incredibly sorry that you're in this awful limbo period. It's like the tww on steroids. I know how badly you want this and I am so hopeful for you that the hpts are the flukes and your blood does indeed show you're pregnant. Maybe the. Urse receptionist didn't have your results to look at and that's why she didn't tell you. May all of this pass quickly one way or another. And thank you for your words about my situation it means a lot.

Amanda and Andi I'm waiting to see those beautiful bfps from you two!! When will you start testing? Amanda I do hope the temp change was implantation!! Thank you for your support too! Hugs!

Tanya hope things with dh's mouth are ok. You better text or post ASAP when you find out tomorrow I'm so excited for you!!

Love to you all!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Stephanie, i'm so sorry your hurting! Really wish I could jump through the screen and give you a big hug. WIll you be able to find out the results tomorrow? Does the nurse usually tell you results over the phone there? I'm pretty sure in australia they aren't allowed to give you any results over the phone, it's all gotta be through an appt. Praying for good news for you xx
Oh and we can get licenses renewed for 5 years I think but they've just bought in new cards and they are more expensive so I only got one year haha. $50 for one year!! Bloody hell :|

Tanya, your bump is beautiful! When's your next appt? Will you find out what your having!? HOW EXCITING!!! :D

Ashley, can't remember if you've already said, but when's your first appointment? Can't believe your nearly 7 weeks already! 

Jenn, Brooke and Andi, hope all you ladies are going well!!

I started testing tonight, 6 DPO hahaha, way to early I know but it was a little bit sad when I saw it was a BFN!! :( I decided though i'm gonna test each day from now though seeing as I have about 60 HPTs haha. 

I think there's more that i've forgotten so if I have i'm so sorry!!

xxx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Gosh am I sore! I actually wanna crycoz i feel so uncomfortable. Light cramping in front and thighs, aching in high back, under my arms hurt and ita hot :(
Would love it if these are all signs of good things to come but i guess we'll see...
Xx


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda--those are all good signs, hun! 7 dpo today? Yep really good signs! And the nurse can give me the results just not before the doctor reads them..I will call them at lunch and let you know what I find out. :nope:

Ashe--you guys are a bunch of absolute "dolls"..I love you all... I'm glad that everything is going so good this time around!

Tanya--how is the hubby doing? I bet he's looking like a chipmunk..LOL today is the day! Can't wait for you news sweetie!

Jenn--how are you doing? When is your next appt sweetie? I thought it was this week too, but don't remember-sorry.

Andi--Anything new for you hun? I so think you and Amanda are going to get your :bfp:s!

Brooke--Welcome to Limbo land...Yours is a bit different than mine--but in Limbo all the same..Just remember you have so much to look forward to whether you wait or not! My fx'ed for you sweetie!

Well, on my am break obviously...LOL...Had such sharp pains in my left side I was doubled over after feeding one of my 18 month olds his yogart...Don't know what the hell that was about. But it hurt bad. If it keeps up I'll mention it to the nurse when I call at lunch. It only lasted about 2 or 3 minutes and hasn't happened again.


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies. I called in sick to work this morning, because, well, I AM sick - have a nasty cold again, and because I was up most of the night with DH, just checking on him. Just before I went to bed he got terrible sweats, and I asked him if he was ok, and he said he thinks he had a fever and that it was breaking. I took his temp and it was only 98 - so in normal range. But he said he thought it had already broke by the time I took his temp. He seems to be doing better this morning. I sure am exhausted from being sick myself and not getting any sleep!
I am excited for my appt this afternoon, but not as excited as I would be if I was feeling better, lol.
Steph glad to see you around, I didn't even think of the fact that the Drs office would be closed for Presidents Day. They are open around here, lol. Oh and I think you asked about Jenn's next appt - it's today too, sometime this morning.
Amanda things sure sound positive for you! Fingers crossed and lots of :dust: to you and Andi!
Ash, I promise I will get online and or text as SOON as I know ANYTHING! 
Well, I need to get DH some breakfast - applesauce or jello, lol.

Love ya ladies!


----------



## Affyash

Amanda those are great signs! Your body may be stretching and aching and moving getting used to a little bean growing in there. How were your temps this morning? Hope you caught that egg this month, I know we'd be all over the moon with excitement! My first appt is 3/2, two Friday's from now. I can't wait!

Stephanie, I can't wait to hear what the doctor says today. They've kept you waiting long enough, they need to give you answers now. If for some awful reason, your bloods don't show pregnancy, they need to get you some freakin' scans and whatever they need to do to make sure that you're OK. Fibroids, wacked out hormones, whatever. And if by some miracle, you actually are pregnant, I want to freak the fuck out with you. So, answers dammit! Hugs honey!

Tanya I'm so sorry you AND hubby are feeling so crappy today. Hopefully you can rest before the appt and enjoy your time off. I'll be stalking to find out what you're having, I'm so excited for you!

I'm feeling good this morning. I've had some ms on and off the last couple days. My boobs stopped hurting yesterday, but they're back again today. I have symptoms that basically come and go. I'm feeling better today that things are still going ok with the baby. I was so worried Sunday and yesterday that all the stress of the weekend had hurt it. Hopefully my positivity is right and I don't get crushed in the coming weeks. Well hope you all are doing OK this morning! Love you!


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok my appointment went well, got to hear my babies heart rate it was jumping around from the 150's-160's and forked over 250 bucks lol that's about it, can't wait to have the delivery paid off! Just 500 left to go. Now its tanya and steph turn? Heard anything yet? My doc was open yesterday also. Tanya is it 9 there or 1 already? I know there's a 2 hr difference but not sure which way lol


----------



## Affyash

Hey Jenn! It's 9:30 here now! LOL! :) 
So glad to hear the appointment went well. Still a little dude in there right? I hate the expense of having a child, but it's worth it nonetheless! Hope you're doing well!


----------



## waiting2012

Before I check the other posts since this morning--No new news..I called and got the voicemail. Left my number and what I was calling for and charging my phone in the car so I will check it before I go back to work. So who knows...

I hope to see happy updates from everyone though!:thumbup:


----------



## Affyash

This is just ridiculous Steph. You def need to get another doctor regardless of what happens when they call. I'm sorry hun!


----------



## waiting2012

Well...

Tanya--can't wait to hear how things are!

Ashe--Great news about the sx coming and going--that is perfectly normal! So glad things are going so good hun!

Jenn--Yeah, most doctor's were open yesterday--but I guess when you live in a po-dunk town--they can close for any ole' holiday they want to..Doesn't help that the schools in Decatur were closed to! Alvord--where I work--open; Bowie--where my kids go--took a half day...I imagine because school was out the doctors shut their office...Go figure, right?


----------



## waiting2012

I will try to get to another doctor--but after paying bills, yadda yadda...(Ok, we did use the money for the family on some things that could be construed as less important than my health--but that is me--I give till it hurts...Literally...LOL) If I can make it to another--than great. If not--then I will just have to wait till Jason is done with school and gets a job with benefits..Not a whole lot I can do. I can't get medicaid--if not pregnant--and the women's health insurance through the state for non-pregnant women is hard to get..You literally have to jump through hoops for it and do a headstand...Crazy I know, but that's how it is..I will just keep on, keeping on like I always do..I did look up ovarian cancer and uterine cancer last night because the nausea that comes and goes--had me troubled..One website said that it can be a sign of menopause, one said nausea like I'm having is not a sign of menopause but could be ovarian cancer because the "bloat" goes with it too and pain in the pelvic area...LORD, help me if I get on Google one more time..LOL It is what it is and nothing more. Its in God's hands now.


----------



## Affyash

Oh honey I'm sure it's nothing that serious. Really. You would be having other symptoms and problems I would think. I would lean more toward pregnancy than anything else, but I guess I'd settle for menopause. They really do need to get back to you either way. What other bloodwork tests did they do? Anything? Hormones?


----------



## waiting2012

I was never told what all they were running a check for. All he said told the nurse was he wanted my hcg checked for sure and run of something...??? He was outside the door and I couldn't hear everything--then his nurse came in and took me to get my blood drawn. Maybe I should have asked. I was a dope sitting there and feel like an even bigger dope for not asking what all they were checking...:dohh:


----------



## waiting2012

Yes, I would much rather it be menopause than cancer..LOL..who wouldn't...My mom had a hysterectomy but she was nearly 50 because she was bleeding so much and it wouldn't stop so she had a forced menopause--I always figured I would be like her--well past my 40's before I hit the big "M".. My aunt has lupus--maybe that has things screwed up..I don't know...Doesn't help that I sit and second guess myself or what some doctor "might" tell me...


----------



## waiting2012

Going to take the computer to the car and try and call them again...Maybe they can at least call something in for me??? I just want to feel "normal" whatever that is anymore..


----------



## Affyash

Don't beat yourself up, you were very upset at having heard disheartening news. I def think if your mom didn't start menopause by 50, you most likely aren't either. I really think something else is going on. Pregnancy or seriously jacked up hormones. Like I said before, you were having perfectly normal periods and then all the sudden things stopped and you were getting faint but def pos pregnancy tests. Those are the facts. So, he needs to figure out what is going on, for your health. What if you had a mmc? What if you are pregnant? What if you do have cancer? What is he not going to treat you? Because of insurance issues. WTF? So, either way, things need to start getting sorted out and then can come up with a game plan. I urge you not to take any medication to start your menses until after you've had a definitive scan, regardless of what the bloods say. Look at what happened to that lady on the other thread. She didn't have positive urine or bloods and she's 5 months pregnant. I find it odd that with Adrian you didn't show positive for awhile. What if the same thing's happening here but more extreme? And didn't you say your mom didn't show positives either until later in her pregnancies? I don't know, Steph. I def don't want to give you false hope, but I am not convinced that you are not pregnant. It just doesn't make any sense! I love you, I'm so sorry you're going through this. First things first, let's hear back from the doctor and go from there.


----------



## waiting2012

Well..Not good news..not all bad either unless you call them wanting to do another appointment since all he was the most concerned about was my hcg apparently..As his nurse told me that is all she knows--my hcg she said is measuring as "non-pregnant" so <5 miu's she said. Oh, well..

I go back March 1st at 2:15 to discuss my "options"...Options I can't possibly afford, I'm sure. I want to get pregnant--but if I can't do it on my own--then I will ask him to put me on the pill if that will at least allow me to have a period every month so I can feel a little normal. He's going to do a pap and check out the ole' woohoo..Yippee Can't wait.


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, I'm my mom's one and only..LOL...Tore her up to bad for her to have more so my dad had a vasectomy...With Adrian I got a barely positive hpt--but I only took one and then went to the OB who delivered Wes--I was just reaching the 4 week mark. 
It was with Wes that I didn't get a positive right away..I was nearly 9 weeks with him..I guess I don't anymore than I do now except one thing--I'm not expecting anything in anyway..:cry:


----------



## waiting2012

As far as seeing me with no insurance--OH, he'll see me--have to pay out of pocket for it...$70 for the next visit plus whatever tests/labs he does plus cost of whatever meds he might prescibe..I think the pill is the route to go unless he says otherwise. Like I said--at least I might get my cycles back--no baby--but I'll get to bleed and feel like a whole woman instead of a half of one...


----------



## Affyash

Oh I am so so sorry. But I have to tell you it really does worry me. To have had two positive bloods months ago and now have a negative and no period in between...that's bothersome. 
https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Women...ter-negative-blood-and-urine-tests/show/25891
I am just at a loss. I don't understand. I'm sure you're feeling even worse than I am. I pray to God that you find the answers you need to move on. This just sucks so badly.


----------



## waiting2012

I think Ashe--that once Andi and Amanda get their :bfp:s--I'll be signing out for good...Oh, I'll be sure to leave my email and stuff but what will the point be to keep hanging around... Brooke has decided to wait for the most part and its not my place to tell her what she thinks is right for her--if waiting is her choice than I applaude her for it. I will probably seek out a good counselor if possible and try to close this chapter of my life so I can feel happy about the next..Right now, I just want to curl up and die...But I don't want to be a downer on a such a beautiful, happy day....Tanya should be on later with news of what she's having, and that is something to truely look forward to!


----------



## waiting2012

Affyash said:


> Oh I am so so sorry. But I have to tell you it really does worry me. To have had two positive bloods months ago and now have a negative and no period in between...that's bothersome.
> https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Women...ter-negative-blood-and-urine-tests/show/25891
> I am just at a loss. I don't understand. I'm sure you're feeling even worse than I am. I pray to God that you find the answers you need to move on. This just sucks so badly.

Thank you hun...I appreciate it a lot! You are all a Godsend!


----------



## waiting2012

Got to head back to work...Yay me...actually I have to pee again...Double yay me...I'll talk to ya'll this evening..Hubby is making breakfast for supper...Had a hankering for pancakes and eggs...

Thanks for being here Ashe and the rest of you ladies...

Love ya'll to pieces...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

waiting2012 said:


> I think Ashe--that once Andi and Amanda get their :bfp:s--I'll be signing out for good...Oh, I'll be sure to leave my email and stuff but what will the point be to keep hanging around... Brooke has decided to wait for the most part and its not my place to tell her what she thinks is right for her--if waiting is her choice than I applaude her for it. I will probably seek out a good counselor if possible and try to close this chapter of my life so I can feel happy about the next..Right now, I just want to curl up and die...But I don't want to be a downer on a such a beautiful, happy day....Tanya should be on later with news of what she's having, and that is something to truely look forward to!

So sorry for all that crazy news...hopefully they will find an explanation and its just something stupid and your body just needs a jump start...I had that once before ya never know. Hang in there I feel so bad for you hun wish I could run over and hug you right about now. I hope you don't leave the website us girls here need you no matter what you think your the life of the party most days and we need you to keep us all going. 

I'm sorry I haven't been on much just going through a bit of a depression...one website says I ovulated and another says I didn't. Which I'm assuming at this point I didn't and I almost feel like giving up really. I think my progesterone has to be low as my temps are soooo low. Today I'm achy just like the big ole :witch: is flying in on her nasty broom......I sure hope not but I'm sure she will in a week from now. I feel so out lately I'm past my give up point and I should know a date of DH's SA so I can call the fertility doc and find out what they wanted to bump my appt date up for. I feel so out of the loop right now wish I could just call and get my numbers over the phone I so wanna know what the fook is wrong :( I have waited for God knows TOO LONG :( :cry: I just wanna sit here and cry my little eyes out I'm going coo koo :( over here :( 

Hopefully I begin to feel better soon but its just beginning to feel like my body is a failure and I need to be happy with the two babies I do have......

Hope you all have a lovely day I gotta get ready to go get my oldest son! I'll try and come back later and see whats all going on :) miss you all so very very much :)

Now I took my temp and I have a 99 fever? WT Crap is going on LOL---only reason I call that a fever is b/c earlier I took my temp and it was only 97.90? I'm sooooo weirded out by my low temps...now its up to 99 weird!

At least my thermometer is working and i know its not just broken LOL


----------



## Affyash

Oh Stephanie and Andi, I wish I could take away your pain. I am so sorry girls, truly. Steph, I am not going to beg you to stay because I know what you're going through right now. I want you to take care of yourself and your family and your marriage and put us on the back burner. Having said that, I agree with Andi, you are the glue to this thread and I would be devastated to see you go. You're like a second mom to me (even though we're pretty much the same age!) and trust me, you've been so kind to me, I appreciate you more than you know. Please know, wherever this ends up, however you feel, that I will always be so eternally grateful for your support during one of the hardest times in my life. That goes to all of you girls. I mean it.

Andi, it sounds like you're kind of in the same boat as Steph. Tons of shit going on and no real answers. I wish I could help you both get the understanding you need, one way or another. Please let me know if there's anything I could do to help. Major hugs hun.

So sorry you guys are so blue right now. I love you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'll be ok just takes time for things to sink in....I will be calling the Fertility docs tomorrow because lo and behold Jason has another SA appt and its NOT on my O day LOL or anywhere really close to it!! Yahoo!!!!!!!!! So I will update on what they tell me tomorrow.....and we shall see what happens!


----------



## waiting2012

Wow we ought to have a "Going Crazy" Party...I guess Andi, you and I can throw back a few drinks since nothing seems to be going right for either of us...LOL--that would be about the time we both find out we are pregnant..:rofl:..

I got a text from Tanya--she only said, "Guess what"..But I couldn't respond to her because I was at work and couldn't text her back...I wonder if its a boy or a girl..Knowing how much she wanted a boy--its probably a girl...:rofl:...

Oh, where are Tanya??? Can't wait for the news! Hope the dh is doing alright! I meant to tell you earlier that the shakes the dh was having are more than likely from pain. Pain can cause you to sweat profusely and have the shakes especially when you are taking pain medication. It can also occur depending on what kind of pain medication he was given. As it wears off--it can cause a reaction in the body--the drug's last bits are released through sweat and the shaking is the body coming back to a normalcy...I know that sounds confusing--but they are natural reactions..Wait till you go into labor hun, your body will go through all kinds of crap..LOL...Just keep an eye out on him and hopefully all will be ok...

Jenn--glad your appointment went well hun..Not to much longer and your bill will be paid and you can sit back and wait for new "lil" man to be born..

Amanda--how are you hun? Still feeling positive for you!

Brooke--if you are checking in every now and then--I hope all is ok with you sweetie! :hugs:

As far as leaving, Ashe--Not going until Amanda and Andi have their :bfp:s...I made a promise that those that were here would have to put up with me until EVERYONE got them. I won't be getting mine--but as long as there is hope for Andi and Amanda and should Brooke decided to join them--I will be here...I can't talk about this stuff with Jason--he doesn't get it--he doesn't realize how much hearing him say, "menopause" hurts...Then tonite he's already brought up how all my m/c's, my abortion, and my one shot of Depo Provera are probably the cause of all this...WTG wonderful hubby of mine--and he wonders why I just want to hang up clothes in our bedroom while the family watches "Super 8"....I'll be here off and on--between hanging clothes up...So don't fret..I will check in before bed too...

Love you ladies!


----------



## waiting2012

I just lost my whole f'ing post! OMG..I hate this shit.


Edit: My post is up there...:rofl:...I guess I jumped the gun..


----------



## TandA08

Hey Ladies - for those of you whose #s I don't have... here are the results.....



IT'S A GIRL! My little Emma Rae!

I am excited beyond words!! I know all I've ever said on this thread was that I wanted a boy, but ultimately I wanted a girl, the only reason I wanted a boy was for selfish reasons :haha: So I'm perfectly happy with a girl.

I'm still feeling rather sick, and DH is hanging in there.


Steph, I am so so sorry, and I think I am just as confused as Ash. And I completely agree with everything Ash has said! 

Andi, I hope the witch isn't on her way!

Well, I need to run and get dinner - probably just soup, hubby isn't ready for real food yet...


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.glitter-graphics.com/download.php?file=900/900836lt5mqauxj3.gif&width=186&height=190

Congratulations Tanya!


----------



## waiting2012




----------



## waiting2012

I got told tonite after asking him if he wanted to go with me to my appointment that he doesn't want to try to have another baby. He's not against us having another, but he doesn't want to spend money to make it happen. I understand that. I don't want to take anything that is prescription to make me ovulate, etc. I just want a regular cycle. Period..No pun intended. I hope that whatever "this" is-is fixable by taking bcp. At least if I'm on the pill--I don't have to worry about getting pregnant and maybe if this is all hormonal--things will be normal again. I will get back to my dieting--I've been holding off for obvious reasons and maybe I can get below 200 now...I was looking at hair dye today..I've always done my hair an auburn color to almost burgandy, but I think I'm going to go blonde--my natural hair color. Not keen on letting it grow out--but I think I want to go blonde. I want to find some "light" in my life...Who knows--I may chicken out and go red again as it's dark and covers the gray..LOL...

On a plus side--Jason got a letter from the attorney concerning his custody/visitation case against his mother--hearing is set for March 22nd to set a court date. Usually at the hearings they put into order a temporary arrangement for visitation and his mother will have to abide by it..So looks like it's a girl for me too...LOL..May have to start looking at bunk beds or at least another twin size bed for Sahara when she is here..I can't wait..As if my hormonal 11 year old daughter wasn't enough--here comes the 13 year old sister--who last I heard was envious because her sister has bigger boobs and had spotting (don't think she knows about her first "real" period) LOL..So I get to deal with sister drama...:rofl:

Andi--I found this video--I've been crying too...I have to have faith that the reason God is not answering my prayers is because they are not to be answered at this moment in my life..Maybe after being on the pill--we can entertain the idea of getting help to get pregnant..But maybe not...It's in God's hands now..

Hope ya'll have a good night!
Love and Hugs to all!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGPS8sa-bRQ&feature=related


----------



## Affyash

Steph, totally cute Emma glitter graphic! Hope you like it Tanya! I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am again that you're in pain right now. I don't like to hear that Jason has been down on you and blaming you for anything in your past (especially obviously insignificant stuff) is not what you need right now. Not only are those things not true, they're downright hurtful and only going to make matters worse. I'm there hugging you right now. I'm glad to see that your next appt will be the day before mine. I hope they can figure something out. You're right about bcp regulating your system and I also understand not wanting to take meds to have another baby. I wish you all the luck and hope in the world that you get what you so want.

Tanya I'm over the moon for you and your little girl. I know she'll be ever bit as pretty as her mommy and I can't wait to see her picture! Just awesome news. Hope you're basking in happiness tonight. 

Jenn hope you're feeling awesome too. Glad the appt went well today.

Amanda hope those symptoms are still coming on strong. Keep testing and posting, we'll be here for you every step of the way!

Andi I'm glad dh's SA isn't on a day that you'll be Oing! At least you don't have that to worry about as well. I wouldn't be so concerned about not Oing since the more I thought about it, the more I realized you def should have. With all those follies growing, it would've been quite odd if you didn't. Major hugs to you! I hope you get your dream in 2012!

Brooke hope you're doing well and getting all packed up. Good luck with the move!

I'm doing well tonight. Talked to a couple girlfriends about what all went down with my mom and they too support my decision. It is very sad that I won't have her in my life like I'm used to, but I'm looking forward to being a more hopeful, healthy place in my life. My dh has been so supportive and sweet and Quinn has been an angel with all of his new phrases and kind words. He's been sitting on the potty every night (he's only 22 months!) and pretending to pee. It's hysterical. Thank God for him right now, I don't know how I'd make it through this all without his smile. Love you ladies, and thank you for everything too!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Tanya, CONGRATULATIONS!! A GIRL!! :happydance: So excited for you, I bet you are thrilled!! You'll have to upload some photos so we can see :) Hope DH is feeling better and you as well, hope this cold goes away soon for you :)

Ashley, fingers crossed, we temp went up but only by .1, still good I guess :) It's now at 35.6 and i'm 7 DPO today, nearly 8 DPO :) Hows your symptoms going? So excited for your appointment!

Jenn, do you have to pay for your labour, etc!? :| Are you going private? Or is that just normal? That's crazy, how much is it all up? Glad everything is well with you and bub :)

Steph, gotta trust Dr Google to make us feel like sh*t! Don't say you have Ovarian cancer coz I have the same symptoms as you (all the time). Nausea, Bloat, Cramping :| Eeeeek. Maybe it's "just" PCOS or endo.... My doctor thinks that my nausea is caused from endo and same as the bloating, and well, cramps too.. My mum gets cramps and bloating all the time :(
I'm so so sorry to hear that your hcg levels are showing not pregnant :cry::cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs: We can all only imagine how you must be feeling at the moment and my heart is literally breaking for you :( Your such an amazing person Stephanie and you shouldn't have to deal with this :( You deserve so much more, in fact, you deserve the world!! :hugs:

Andi, so sorry to hear your feeling down as well :hugs: I really hope you ovulated!! Not that I seem to know much about ovulating anymore but wheres your chart and i'll have a look? Really hope we both get our BFPs this month!!

Brooke, hope your well sweetie.

As for me, i'm 7 DPO today and temp was up by .1 this morning (36.6) hope it keeps rising tomorrow.... Took a HPT and no surpirse, it was negative, still way too early but gonna keep testing each night.. 
Oh's brother had an interview or whatever for the Army and he passed so he is getting sent to Canberra for 13 months (I think) in July for training. OH has always wanted to join but i've always stopped him (I'm too selfish, i'll admit). I can't stop him anymore though, this is what he wants and i'm not going to stand in the way of his dreams. It absolutely terrifies me though, i'm scared to death!! I hate the thought of being away from him and the thought that something terrible could happen. Death has always been a huge fear of mine, but since my friends passing i'm slowly starting to come to terms with (maybe) when it's someones time... well you know the rest. I hate thinking like that, I really do but maybe thats just how it is. I hate the thought of it but we're all gonna go someday and I never wanna live with regrets that I held him back and I never want him to regret not doing anything. He's decided that after we have a baby/get married he will join, so July next year is when the training starts so he'll have to apply a few months prior. Do any of you ladies know anyone in the army? I don't know what to expect. I'll virtually be raising our baby alone, although apparently for the time they are in training, they have weekends off so he will come and visit but after that he could be posted anywhere, in Australia or overseas. So so scary :( It's difficult enough for me to say good bye to him in the morning, not knowing if he'll come back to me or not (I know thats no way to live...) let alone him going to the ARMY!!! :cry:

Well, i'm rambling now... :|

Hope you ladies are well, i'll update and check in tomorrow! xx


----------



## calebsmom06

Amanda-I have insurance but I have to pay a 500 deductible and then 20% of everything else, I just finished paying the deductible and should just owe about 700 still, I have to pre-pay the delivery estimated total lol so that is what I am working on now, everything else I already got out of the way. So glad you had a temp rise:) Cant wait to see your BFP this month!

Ashley-So glad you got to enjoy some time with friends and get some of this stress off of your mind, Looking forward to your first appointment! It feels like the time drags by right!

Steph-So sorry about everything that is going on with you, I would not let the doc.'s do anything until you have a sonogram to really confirm 100% positive or negative. Everything seems to fishy to me, I mean you have had faint lines on tests, you had 2 blood tests positive and now all the sudden the doc says no. I would definetly want a sonogram! Hope you get the answers and request a sono at your next appointment.

Tanya-I am soooo excited for you! I kinda had a feeling you would have a girl because of all the morning sickness/nausea you had, they say it is more intense with girls. What did your hubby say? Daddy's little girl:)

Andi-So sorry you are going through all this crap as well, it sucks! When is his sa appointment? I hope you get all the answers, your symptoms sound awesome though this month and with all of those follicles, there has got to be a GREAT chance that you caught the eggy this month:) When will you test?

Brooke-hope your feeling ok, have you decided for sure what you are going to do?

As for me, nothing new same ol thing, its my day off today so I should be on more than usual today:)


----------



## TandA08

Steph I absolutely LOVE the Emma graphic - thank you!! I am so so sorry about what you are going through. My heart aches for you! You are such a wonderful loving person and deserve so much more than what you are going through! We are all here for you, love you!

Amanda, I do not currently know anybody in the service, however I do know that it can be a very challenging thing for the spouse. I know that you are a strong person and even though it may not be easy at times, you will do just fine! Plus, you always have our support!!

Ash, I am glad you were able to find support from a couple of your friends as well as the support you have here! There are times when that's all a person needs to make it through something. And how adorable about your little boy showing interest in using the toilet, maybe potty training will be easy with him!

Jenn, hope you enjoy your day off!

As for me, I am still pretty sick today, didn't get much sleep, but better than the night before. I do have pictures of the scan yesterday, but I have to take a pic of them from my phone, then email it to myself and then upload it and I just couldn't be bothered with that last night. I will try to do it tonight, but promise to do it soon! The baby was sooo active during the u/s yesterday, the u/s tech was chasing her all over the place, lol! - Not that I FELT any of it though.... 

We are absolutely thrilled to be having a girl, and yes hubby is excited too, he was happy either way!

Well, I need to get back to work, I'll check back in soon.

Love ya!


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda--My dad was in the army and the air force (he went into the air force after I was born so he wouldn't be sent off somewhere)--my son is looking at enlisting in April when he turns 17. Ya'lls training is much longer than ours--well the boot camp part...That's what it is called here. I guess as far as training--that's an ongoing process from my experience from dating someone in our army there are classes and PT that they do everyday. Boot camp is 9 wks now (?) the first 6 are in isolation--in otherwords they can't call home or email. This is so they get used to being away from family and friends. I understand your concern and worry about raising a baby alone and I'm sure if ya'll are anything like here in the states--I'm sure you will be able to meet other Army wives and they will keep you more than busy...LOL...There is always the possibility of "something" happening but there is always that chance when you walk out your front door too. Don't stress hun. Be proud that your SO is wanting to do something so brave and honorable. Plus there is nothing like a man in uniform..:rofl::blush: Congrats on the temp hun, I'm sure you will be seeing you :bfp: this month! And yes, about Dr.Google...To much information out there available..LOL

Jenn--have a wonderful day off hun, you deserve it!!! I'm sure they will do another urine test and possibly another blood test--I hope...Who knows it might show positive...That would be a hoot wouldn't it..Especially since I've all but cut the husband off--last time we bd'ed was this past sunday..I've just not had the ummph to do it...

Tanya--how are you sweetie? How is the dh? I bet he's over the moon at the realization of a "Daddy's Girl"...That is so great! I just realized that you and Jenn picked "E" names for your wee ones...Wouldn't it be ironic if they met as they got older and ya'll ended up being in-laws..LOL..what a story that would be!

Ashe--Love you too sweetie! I love all you ladies...I'm actually ok right now..I've cried enough. Time to get on with things..I'll soon be a mom to Sahara the way I've wanted to and that will for sure keep me busy. There is the possibility of getting full custody of her especially if her mom isn't at the hearing or the court date. Keeping my fx'ed she doesn't show up! 

Andi and Brooke--how are you ladies??? Thinking of you! Hope all is good!


----------



## TandA08

Yes Steph, he is thrilled to have a daddy's girl! He never understood that concept until seeing the relationship between me and my dad, and even then there are times that he is baffled by it. Oh what a surprise he's in for! He'll never question the things my dad does for me again!! :rofl:

I am miserably sick today. I want to just lay in bed - like I did all day yesterday. But I can't afford to take anymore time off this week.... Just have to suffer through it...


----------



## waiting2012

TandA08 said:


> Yes Steph, he is thrilled to have a daddy's girl! He never understood that concept until seeing the relationship between me and my dad, and even then there are times that he is baffled by it. Oh what a surprise he's in for! He'll never question the things my dad does for me again!! :rofl:
> 
> I am miserably sick today. I want to just lay in bed - like I did all day yesterday. But I can't afford to take anymore time off this week.... Just have to suffer through it...

Sitting here waiting for my order.. Sorry to hear you are feeling so aweful hun... And you are so right a out the dh figuring out about being a daddys girl...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

MMMM...Nothing like a greasy cafe style burger and fries...I'm in HEAVEN right now! LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Sitting in my car and the garbage truck was across the road in the housing addition--Nothing like the smell of dirty gym socks and people's moldy left overs...UGH....The wind isn't even blowing that hard and its like OOOOOO gross...:rofl:...Thank God the smell only lasted a minute or two...Thought maybe I was stinking...:rofl: until I realized it was the garbage truck...LOL

Oh, ladies..I have church service at 6:15 tonite and then choir practice..Its Ash Wednesday so hopefully, if I'm on--it'll be later this evening...

Going to go potty and stuff...Talk to ya'll later..

Luv and Hugs:kiss::hugs:


----------



## TandA08

:grr: I'm so angry now! My manager has just put MORE work on me! Like I'm not doing enough already. And I told him that what he's asking me to do will create a LOT of extra work and isn't truly necessary! And that if I take on this additional work, I won't be able to keep up with everything else that I've been working on!


----------



## TandA08

MMM burger and fries - sounds so good! I had a tuna sandwich - it was alright. But I think anything i eat won't taste as good as it sounds, seeing as how my tastebuds are dulled from this nasty cold that I'm dealing with....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies :) I'm doing ok just taking a little "break" from the website as much as I can stay off of here. Hubby's SA is going to be March 6th this time. I should be ok as long as the day of his deposit (LMAO) I get more the day of or next day since I should ovulate around the 10th I think....if this cycle goes as normally planned out.

I am having a lot of cramps in my tummy today and I got my usual burst of energy before AF comes today.....I really think I'm having a hormonal problem but I do guess I did ovulate b/c my bb's are KILLING me....and DH thinks its funny to squeeze on them tonight he sqeezed them til I cried....(I slapped him in return) he knows not to do that again!

I'm kind of nauseated but I do get this way every single month its just a hormonal thing. We have made a pact with eachother to take vitamins every single day no matter what its good for us anyways what could it possibly hurt?!?!?!?! Soooo thats all for me.....just trying to relax a bit. I did call the fertility doc back today and tell them DH's appt date and about my issue trying to get this darned freaking chicken pox shot that they insist I have....GRR....anyways I gotta go get dinner going I'm starving to death and I might pop on here later tonight all depends on how DH is since he's more moodier than me lately! LOL


----------



## TandA08

Andi good to hear from you! We will be patiently waiting for any updates that you have! :hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Hi ladies sorry I was MIA today. Looooong exhausting day and I had total morning sickness on and off. The worst time is between 3 and 4, I almost couldn't move! My friend got me some preggie pops and those help but I'm going through them really fast! I need to get some ginger ale or something cause this sucks! Maybe I actually am having a girl because I don't remember feeling anything like this with Q.

Amanda that's really neat that your hubby is considering army, it's very admirable. I know how you must be feeling being concerned about him and his safety. I hope that he always returns safely and is a very rewarding experience for him. Your temps sound fab, I hope they keep up and even rise some more!

Steph I'm very hopeful for you and dh about Sahara's court day. I want everything to work out so you guys can visit her more often and hopefully even get custody. Sounds like she needs the influence of stable parents. You made me laugh about your hamburger today, I seriously wanted one!! And good to know you don't smell like garbage and it was just the truck driving by! Hope you're holding up OK and things are looking more positive.

Tanya sucks you feel so crappy still. And sucks even more that work is being difficult. Just grin and bear it, you won't be there for much longer! Hope you and dh are feeling better this evening. So, you're not feeling the princess kick yet? No worries it will start sooner than you know. It feels like popcorn or gas waaaay down low in your pubic area. So cool!

Andi you never know dear, you may be pregnant already. How cool would that be? FX for you!

Brooke hope you're doing good!

Jenn hope you had a good day today and got to spend time with the family and resting. How are you feeling lately? Things are totally dragging for me, I just want to get to my first appt already. I'll feel so much better seeing a heartbeat!

K I'll be on tonight, so hope to see you ladies!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ehhh if my day wasn't already going crazy. My sis n law calls and lets us know something has "happened" with her hubby...hes military as well and her hub and her brother (my hubby) are stationed together. Hes safe for now but its a scary situation and he needs prayers along with the rest of his crew.

Anyways....so the cousin I talked about and her baby....she drove to FL like 2 days ago to see her daughter....and she was going to take her back to GA with her....well her dad and mom both told her no she needs to think about what shes doing....so....her mom n dad go to work today and the girl had about 1/2 tank of gas....she had NO MONEY....and she puts her daughter in the car and attempts to drive away....sooo she gets in the middle of ALABAMA with no one....soooooo yea her and her daughter on the side of the road (baby is 4 and a half months old) and now everyone has to drive around 3 hours to get to her and the baby....WHAT A DUMBASS....

So this is my fb status to her! I hope shes gonna see it somehow:

IM PISSED THE F OFF....sooo you take your daughter put her in the car and drive til your car runs out of gas in the middle of no where.....thats why we NO LONGER talk anymore YOUR INSANE...get off drugs clear your mind and take care of your daughter SHE COMES FIRST NOW not you, you center of attention whore!


----------



## waiting2012

Lets see...

Tanya..Tuna huh? and what is up with your boss? Do we need to stand him on the wall and shoot him with HORSE SHIT??? It can be arranged, hun! LOL...Hope you feel better soon too! Having a cold sucks big time!

Jenn--How are you today--enjoy your day off?? I hope so!

Ashe--very well could be a girl--that's how Tanya was right off the bat and look--she's having a girl! I was just the opposite with mine if I remember right..Shit, who knows now--I try not to dwell on it to hard..LOL Glad the preggie pops are doing the trick though..Try sprite..With Adrian--that is all I could drink...Drink it at room temperature though--don't ask me why it helps but it does..I do that when I have the flu too--room temp sprite...There's no caffiene in sprite either.

Andi--I hope that ole witch passes you by--seems I am due a visit if the ole bitch would show up and let me know something works right..LOL..I would gladly welcome her if it meant she didn't show up for you and Amanda..:hugs: Good luck with the dh's sample..:rofl:..Tell him to be sure and save some for you!:rofl:

Brooke: :hugs: missing you hun:hugs:

Amanda--how goes the sx? All still going good??

I think I got everyone..LOL...Sorry if I didn't...Eating a sandwich, chips and bean dip and trying to remember what I read..LOL..Ash Wednesday services were very nice; choir went good too...Thank God tomorrow is PRE FRIDAY! I'm so ready for my co-worker to come back from her vacation although her class hasn't been that bad actually...
I guess I'm back to monitoring my cp and cm--don't know what good it will do since the few times I've checked in the past week its been all over the place...When I went back to checking it--it was midway and firm--should have been a clue to me--:dohh: but then again--how the hell was I supposed to know since I never checked with my other 2 pregnancies and the m/c's never went as far as I should be now....Well yesterday and today--its high and semi firm/closed and tilted a bit back--I can feel the "hole" (its closed) but kind of tilted towards my back..My cm is wet, and milky looking...I know I should continue bd'ing--you know for the sake of bd'ing--but I'm just sooooo not in the mood. Guess that is part of feeling "broke"..LOL..Our bd days this month have been the 29th of January, 5th of February, and the 19th of February--so even if something "magical" did occur--it wouldn't have mattered anyways..Not that i think it anything did anyways....I wish I could shake the nausea that is still coming and going, and this blasted fatigue..I have also noticed that my left pelvic area is very sore to the touch...Not sure why but it is..I guess something I need to ask the doctor about on the 1st when I go to that appointment..

So enough of my drama...:rofl:..
Hope you guys are having a good evening...It's already nearly 9 (ok, 3 min. till 9), not sure how much longer I'll be on so if I bail I hope ya'll understand and know that I'll be back tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Ehhh if my day wasn't already going crazy. My sis n law calls and lets us know something has "happened" with her hubby...hes military as well and her hub and her brother (my hubby) are stationed together. Hes safe for now but its a scary situation and he needs prayers along with the rest of his crew.
> Loads of prayers for the guys hun! One of my choir mates has a son in the Marines stationed over "there" somewhere...I understand your sis n' law is coming from..We have sat with Judy many times when she is waiting to hear from her son..HUGE PRAYERS, AND HUGS!:hugs::hugs:
> Anyways....so the cousin I talked about and her baby....she drove to FL like 2 days ago to see her daughter....and she was going to take her back to GA with her....well her dad and mom both told her no she needs to think about what shes doing....so....her mom n dad go to work today and the girl had about 1/2 tank of gas....she had NO MONEY....and she puts her daughter in the car and attempts to drive away....sooo she gets in the middle of ALABAMA with no one....soooooo yea her and her daughter on the side of the road (baby is 4 and a half months old) and now everyone has to drive around 3 hours to get to her and the baby....WHAT A DUMBASS....
> 
> So this is my fb status to her! I hope shes gonna see it somehow:
> 
> IM PISSED THE F OFF....sooo you take your daughter put her in the car and drive til your car runs out of gas in the middle of no where.....thats why we NO LONGER talk anymore YOUR INSANE...get off drugs clear your mind and take care of your daughter SHE COMES FIRST NOW not you, you center of attention whore!

DAMN! I hate to say it, but has anyone thought about an intervention with this girl? Maybe get child protective services involved to place the little girl with family while she gets some help? There has got to be something that can be done..Prayers for that baby girl and prayers for her mother--I hope she realizes what she is standing to lose--but chances are she doesn't from the sound of things and won't if someone doesn't step up and intervene. I'm not sure if your comment on FB will make a bit of difference but maybe it will..When someone is in the place she is--they don't hear anything..Maybe what you wrote is JUST what she needs to see--but from my personal experience with similiar situations--don't be surprised if it doesn't faze her..So sorry hun..I know it just adds to the fustration of ttc..:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, this has really been bothering me--so I had to look it up to see if it is a possibility especially with my random "yes"/"no" tests....
https://miscarriage.about.com/od/amimiscarrying/f/miscarriage-no-bleeding.htm

I know that if this is the case--I may have something start soon..Maybe I'm not broken in a menopausal-getting-to-old kind of way...I know I won't know until the 1st..but I hate to say that it would kind of make me feel better knowing this is what happened...
:shrug:


----------



## waiting2012

Shit....Sorry...I don't want to cause anyone on here to worry about this happening to them...I guess if it is a blighted ovum--that means my body isn't completely broken, ya' know?


----------



## waiting2012

Well, I'm a dope...It wouldn't be a blighted ovum...but the sx I keep having "could" match a missed miscarriage...If only my ob/gyn could have seen me a bit earlier than he did..I would know for sure...Shit, if only I had gone for more blood tests..I might have seen my levels go down...Oh, well can't change the past...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Girl I hope everything is just fine and I believe it my heart its a miscarriage but if your not bleeding maybe they will induce it with something I had to have my bleeding stopped...lol not started but maybe your opposite :) I love you and hugssss and I can't wait to find out some answers with you hun can't wait til you find out what the hecks going on so you can get on with the ball game :)


----------



## waiting2012

Thank you so much Andi...I always thought a miscarriage always began with bleeding and cramping..I have read how some ladies find out that there is something wrong with an u/s and such because they aren't bleeding or cramping--but never thought that could be what it is...It would explain so much...And like I said--much more hopeful in a sad sort of way than being told it could be menopause..LOL..From reading about "missed miscarriages"--it is usually chromosonal (spelling?) abnormalities that cause it to occur..With my age--that could be it.. decisions, decisions, decisions..right?? BCP or NOT? So much is coming together for me since reading online....I need to STOP second guessing what is going on..but funny thing is..I'm actually feeling a bit cramping tonite--which started the last 5-10 minutes..could be just wishful thinking--but def. cramping....

Oh, Andi...I know something good is around the corner for us both...I just feel it..LOL..No, really, I do! :winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

https://miscarriage.about.com/od/amimiscarrying/f/missedmisc.htm

yep, I'm hoping that this is the reason for all my problems..LOL...That sounds aweful doesn't it? I hope that doesn't sound bad...I really do...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think your problem is gonna be an easy fix....I had a friend who had miscarriage and she waited and waited b/c she wanted it to all clean out naturally instead she had to go in for a D&C to get everything out. I pray thats not the case with you.....but if it does start your "process" hopefully its a good thing in a way. I hope and pray we get answers soon sweetie. There are 4 of us here who need a miracle to happen.....and we are waiting and being patient its about time one of us gets one :) 

Ehhh....I told hubby yesterday if this doesn't work or whatever I just want to adopt a baby....I was adopted so it doesn't bug me but he is sad b/c both our boys aren't his biologically :( an it breaks my heart I can't give him the baby he's always longed for :( It hurts.....but I gotta wait for my answers before I make a set in stone decision and him as well.....but I am praying for miracles all around in here. We can't really afford the treatments to get pregnant....so thats a big sad thing...I can only afford like 2 IUI tries...thats it :( so after that I think we are done TTC and just going to head to adoption.....

Hope you all have a lovely day :) can't wait to hear more from everyone later on today!


----------



## TandA08

Steph thanks for sharing that article- I didn't know that could happen. But it does seem to fit your missing puzzle piece. And I can see how that would offer more comfort to you than the lack of answers! I hope you get your answers soon! :hugs: I am crossing my fingers that the custody issues for Sahara work out so that you guys get to see her more often!

Andi, I am hoping that everything works out for you! And I hope that you someday soon (very soon) can give your hubby his baby! :hugs: But hey, if adoption becomes your route - it's very commendable of you!! There are so many little ones out there needing a good loving home!

Ash, let me know if you need more preggie pops - I have a ton of them! Remember?

Jenn, hope you enjoyed your day off!

As for me, I got a pretty good night's sleep last night. I actually slept through the night, even though I'm so congested. But I think I slept because I was just plain exhausted! This morning I'm still feeling pretty crappy - nose totally stuffed up, coughing up all kinds of crap! When I was at the Dr Tuesday, she said that if this lasts more than a week to call her back, otherwise just to let it run it's course... DH is doing better - a little at a time. He lounged around on the couch all day again yesterday - must be nice!

Well, I really should get back to working.... ugh.. catcha later.


----------



## TandA08

Alright, here's the scan pics, turns out taking a pic of them with my phone didn't work very well, they became blurry, but at least you can kinda see, lol.

The first one she is looking right at you. The second one, she is sitting with her right hand behind her head and her left hand on her left leg - just "kickin back" as the u/s tech put it. I could NOT get the pic of the gender shot to come out clear at all so I gave up on that one - sorry.
 



Attached Files:







Emma Rae 2-21-12.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 7









Emma 2-21-12.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 7


----------



## waiting2012

I will post more properly when I go to lunch..But wanted to say THANK YOU LADIES!!

Andi--miracles are going to happen...It may not be THE miracle we are hoping for but it will happen. Fx'ed for it!

Tanya--so glad that the dh is feeling better..Wish you didn't feel so crappy though! Love the u/s pics..

So how are the rest of you ladies??

As for me--I had some pretty intense cramps last night--almost felt more like contractions to be honest with you cause I felt the pain all the way up to my belly button..I thought "Yay! finally!" then after about 3 that were a few minutes apart--nilch, nadda, zip..no more..I even bd'ed last night thinking that the old "poke and jab" would bring something on--nope..Well cd 80+ and nothing yet..But at least those cramps or whatever they were a sign of something..LOL..
Got to get going--it's a beautiful day today--nearly 80 for the forecast then it drops to 50 tomorrow so we are going to enjoy here at daycare...Talk to ya'll at lunch!

Luv and Hugs:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Steph YAY on the nice weather! Yesterday was really nice here for us too, and today is supposed to be just as nice! Definitely a nice break from the cold weather! I'm loving it!! Hope your body continues to take care of itself - whatever it is that it's needing. Good to hear you sounding in better spirits today, I know what you're going through can't possibly be easy for ya! :hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Hi ladies. Sorry about last night, I completely crashed at 8! FREAKIN' tired and super nauseated. I'm doing really good otherwise, having a good morning. Hope you guys are too!

Steph I def think a mmc is exactly what's happening to you unfortunately. I had mentioned this a few days ago but I didn't want to push it because I didn't want to bring you down. It can be a little bit dangerous to have a mmc and not treat it (i.e. d and c) because it can cause infections and whatnot. I really hope your damn doctor just does a sonogram and doesn't charge you the full amount for it. I know it sounds weird, but I agree with you, I do sort of hope this is what's happening so that you do still have the choice to try again. I have heard that a d and c can make a woman very fertile afterward because it gives the body a chance to rebuild all the lining instead of using older lining. Anyway, def keep us posted on what's going on with you. If you start bleeding, I still recommend getting a sonogram because you will never know if you actually had a mmc or a very late cycle. At this point, you really need the confirmation. Love and hugs hun.

Andi I'm sorry to hear about your cousin (is that right?) She sounds very troubled and her daughter is going to suffer for it. I hope that someone in your family can get custody of her and take care of her while her mom figures her shit out. I agree with Steph, I don't know that your FB post will do a whole lot but at least you got it off your chest. Good luck with that hun. Hopefully you do get to go ahead and try with at least 1 iui and I pray that it sticks. It would be an awesome miracle for you and I would love to see that happen!

Tanya glad you're feeling a little better! Loved the ultrasound pics, they're very cute. She's such a cutie already chillaxin' in there! Yes, I would totally love the preggie pops, I'm going through this one box too fast. I didn't even start having proper ms until Tues and it's hit me so hard I'm not sure what to do! Do you still have my address? I don't think I'll be able to come visit until mid to late March!

Jenn how's it going lady? Miss you!

Amanda hope things are going well for you!

Brooke! Hi!

K hope you guys have a good day! Love you all!


----------



## TandA08

Hey Ash, yes I still have your address, and I'll send you the preggie pops!!


----------



## Affyash

Thank you so much, I really appreciate it! My baby will too! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

soooo....its been a rough night and today...waiting to hear how everything is going w/ my brother n law. My sis n law called her parents last night freaking out...her hubby is in a bad country (he's Airforce like my hubby) an the country their planes in won't let them take off til we give them more money....WTH but anyways last we heard he was safe hoping to update later on this situation :( soo in a way its a hostage situation....but I can't go into many more details than that sooo prayers needed for that as well as the cousin issue :( 

So for me I think AF is coming again b/c I'm cramping horribly in my back...like it hurts to even walk. I've been laying in bed all day b/c I'm in so much pain....I've been hurting for 4 days now :( seems like it'd give up some but its not. I don't have a freaking clue whats going on. 

BFN today so just waiting on :witch: to show if it goes like last month she'll be here in 3 days :(

Thanks for the ultrasound pics that is too cute with her hand on the head and on the knee :) adorable :)


----------



## TandA08

My thoughts are with you and your family Andi, I hope everyone makes it home safe!


----------



## waiting2012

Prayers Andi...I can't imagine what your sis n law is going through. Its good to know he is safe but sucks that they are being assholes over whereever he is...That is just aweful. I wonder how long it will take for them to finally give the go ahead and let him leave.. 
Sorry to hear you are having back pain hun..I have 2 slipped discs in my lower back and they get to hurting right before AF shows to--I've not really had the same back pain like usual but I'm chalking it up to the cold/hot/cold of the weather..My rt knee is aching again to and there is a cold front coming tonite..Its so nice to tell the weather by my aching joints..:rofl:

Ashe--I agree with you whole heartedly hun..I want him to do an u/s. I will ask if he doesn't suggest it. I may just go ahead and see him but also try to get in with the nurse practicioner at the doctor's office where I live. I'm def going to let Dr. Edwards know that I've been having pain in the left pelvic area and ask about last night's cramps..They weren't menstrual as with those--I feel it into my back for sure..No back pain--it was all in the front.. I also imagine I won't be getting a D&C done--though Jason said the same thing you did--that I probably need one--no insurance so unless it's a life and death emergency--it ain't happening. I imagine he'll prescribe something and hopefully whatever it is doesn't cost an arm and a leg plus my 1st born...:rofl:

Tanya, Jenn, Brooke--How is your day going? I know I asked--but have to ask again..LOL..I'm regretting pouring myself into the shorts I have on..they are the same size as the pants I wore yesterday but I'm so bloated right now after eating that I had to unbutton AND unzip my shorts...LOL...Not that ya'll wanted to know that..But what I would give for a pair of shorts with elastic right now..:rofl::rofl::rofl:...


----------



## TandA08

I'm about to head home for lunch. I wish I could just stay home. I'm tired and feeling so sick still... ugh... I'll be sure to let Emma know about this some day! :haha:


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, just wait...There will come a day when you will say the wrong thing and she'll say "I hate you!!" and slam her bedroom door...That's when you can tell her the hell you put up with when you were pregnant with her...:rofl:...Yes, we have been there with Adrian...e-v-e-r-y-d-a-y.....LOL....:rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Soooo as I sit here crying b/c my cervix opened and I just know the inevitable is about to happen...I think I'm going to drive a whole hour away to get copies of all of my records so far....I think I have a right to know whats going on before a doctors appt that is ages away. I can't wait any longer I've sat here crying all day because I feel like menopause is about to happen because each month my cycles have gotten shorter and shorter over the past year. I'm sooooo depressed :( :cry: My two sisters went through menopause at age 27 and the other at 28....they had full hysterectomies...and here I am almost 28....and going through the same shit they did :(


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Soooo as I sit here crying b/c my cervix opened and I just know the inevitable is about to happen...I think I'm going to drive a whole hour away to get copies of all of my records so far....I think I have a right to know whats going on before a doctors appt that is ages away. I can't wait any longer I've sat here crying all day because I feel like menopause is about to happen because each month my cycles have gotten shorter and shorter over the past year. I'm sooooo depressed :( :cry: My two sisters went through menopause at age 27 and the other at 28....they had full hysterectomies...and here I am almost 28....and going through the same shit they did :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh, sweetie...I'm sooooo sorry....Maybe the records from the doctor will give some insight but don't dispair just yet! If I'm not allowed to neither are you! I know they can do stuff to lengthen your cycle so maybe that is all it will take...HUGE, HUGE, HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Oh Andi! I'm so sorry you are feeling so blue right now! I hope you are able to find your answers and finally have some peace. You sure deserve it! :hugs:

Steph, I am dreading those days, but I know they will come before I know it! Moms always say "just wait till you have kids and they do to you what you've done to me"... yeah not really looking forward to that. But luckily I was mostly a good kid - a little attitudey as I entered adolesence, but then that was the worst of it. If I can only be as fortunate! Now... my brothers on the other hand.... they weren't so kind to mom with their behavior and trouble making! :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Yep, helluns...that what preteen girls are..:rofl:...

Oh, btw..Andi...where for art thou Andi???? I posted to your thread on the PT board...Girl, you got some 'splaining to do...hmmmm....:winkwink:....:hugs:


----------



## Affyash

LOL Tanya I was a massive bitch to my mom. I guess all that is happening now on her end is payback. :( Hope Emma is a "Rae" of sunshine and never bullies her mommy!

Andi I'm so sorry life has been so mean to you as of late. I'm glad you're going to go get your records and talk to the doctor about what is actually going on with you. So hope you don't have any troubles getting the info you need. And def hope your BIL is home safe very soon, I can't imagine how scary that must be. Big hugs!

Steph hope that hot weather is treating you OK...besides the asshole shorts! Maybe you should take them off and shoot them with horseshit! :)

I'm starving but waiting for a friend of mine to be done with a meeting before I can eat. I'm going to get a steak pita and some mashed potatoes. So yummy! And then I'm going to get a huge case of waters and some ginger ale to bring back with me to work in case I get the 3 o'clock sickness. I'm sure I will, I've been feeling queasy all day already. Ugh. But I'm happy and appreciative, I promise!


----------



## TandA08

Ash I just texted you! When we decided on Rae as her middle name it never crossed my mind as a Rae of sunshine! I love it!!!! I'll get those preggie pops in the mail as soon as I can!!!


----------



## TandA08

:rofl: :rofl:
So, we all know that I'm super sick... well... I just sneezed THREE times in a row!! And the third sneeze made me..... :rofl: made me.... :blush: pee my pants a tiny bit! :rofl: Thank god for pantiliners!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've always posted on there lol...its been my testing thread since before my DH deployed always post pee sticks there....LMAO...just something I do each cycle to move time by...but I'm not gonna pee on anymore its useless this cycle is over before it began it feels. I know AF is coming the normal headache, backache, achy legs.....I give up really ladies :( I hate being such a downer and depressed just how I'm feeling right now....cried to my mom today, cried to hubby its just been a bad day :( can't wait til AF comes and I can try try again!


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> I've always posted on there lol...its been my testing thread since before my DH deployed always post pee sticks there....LMAO...just something I do each cycle to move time by...but I'm not gonna pee on anymore its useless this cycle is over before it began it feels. I know AF is coming the normal headache, backache, achy legs.....I give up really ladies :( I hate being such a downer and depressed just how I'm feeling right now....cried to my mom today, cried to hubby its just been a bad day :( can't wait til AF comes and I can try try again!

I'm going to do something I normally don't. And you can be mad at me, and shoot me with horseshit if you like..but going to do it..

You can not give up hun! Snap out of it! If I have to be strong--so do you! We are like 2 peas in a pod you and I--I won't let this get you down. We will be stronger than AF ever is and stronger than our hormones try not let us be!

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:
:finger: So here's to AF and all those troublesome hormones that want to bring us down! We will not be brought down!!:finger:


----------



## Affyash

TandA08 said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> So, we all know that I'm super sick... well... I just sneezed THREE times in a row!! And the third sneeze made me..... :rofl: made me.... :blush: pee my pants a tiny bit! :rofl: Thank god for pantiliners!

Bahahahahaha! Welcome to true pregnancy Tanya! I can't tell you how many times I did that with Q! tehehehehehe!


----------



## Affyash

I'm sorry Andi and Steph I know you guys are down right now. But you both need to hang in there. Everything will work out I promise! Love and hugs girls!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AMEN!!!!!!!! LOL thats hilarious!!!!

By the way I tinkle my pants almost everytime I sneeze lol and I'm not pregnant :( lolz


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--I have this for you!


----------



## waiting2012

And at 9 dpo! Andi! Girl! You have got this! I'm doing the woohoo dance right now!!!! I know--calm down--you've not missed af yet--but geesh...I hit one button and those faint pink lines popped up!--if they were evaps or indents there would be NO color to them!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, btw Tanya... Depends makes panties now!....:rofl:...:rofl:..:rofl:...:rofl:....


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--I hope I didn't upset you posting your pics tweaked....I just hate seeing you so down and you are feeling what everyone says they feel right before getting their :bfp:! Honey I apologize if I overstepped a boundry..It wasn't my intention...I love you girl!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Affyash

I can totally see the lines on the hpt's Andi...I think you should keep testing!!!


----------



## waiting2012

I think I did a booboo...I'm SORRY ANDI! I didn't want to hurt your feelings hun! Honestly! I know the evenings tests weren't what you were hoping for--but there is still something there! I love you hun! Please forgive me!

Well, now that I made a horse's ass out of myself..going to head to bed...Still very bloated and just feel like my stomach in in my chest..UGH...

Consolation is that my test from yesterday afternoon--bfn...so I guess that is good? I didn't post it because I figured ya'll were tired of seeing my stupid tests..LOL...But here it is...


Andi--you don't need to give up--your tests look positive to me...Love you and would never want to hurt your feelings, hun...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

You didn't hurt my feelings LOL....Girlfriend I don't mind who plays with my tests lol...haha you can play w/ them all you want....and that up there on that test looks POSITIVE to me :( I duno I see a line for real! I loveeee you girls :) let me go back and read some thread I missed some! LOL


----------



## AmandaBaby

Bit to catch up on :)

Jenn, would you have to pay more if you didn't have insurance? I don't think you pay for delivery, etc here unless you go private. How crazy, at least you don't have to pay a lot though :)

Tanya, sorry to here that your manager has given you even more work to do. People are so stupid, they need to stop and think!! Hope it gets better for you soon!! Oh and beautiful ultrasound pictures :)

Andi, how's your symptoms going? Hoping they are all good signs and you get your BFP soon! Adopting is such an admirable thing and it's great that you have that as your option. Keeping my fingers crossed that you get your BFP this month (I just repeated myself - oops!) but I really hope you do!!!! :flower: Praying that everything is alright with your family too and that your brother in law comes home safely soon!!

Ashley, seven weeks!!!! How's your nausea going? Hope it isn't bothering you too much! Silly question, but what kind of nausea are you getting? Is it like a dull queasy feeling, full on nausea without feeling like your gonna throw up or feeling like your gonna throw up? Just curious hahaha. My question probably sounds pretty silly though! 

Stephanie, really hope you get the answers you need soon darl. I'm so baffled by this situation I honestly don't know what to say. I don't know a lot about MMC so I can't really put in my 2 cents, and even miscarriages, I still don't even know what caused mine, I don't even think the hospital knew :( blighted ovum was mentioned but never confirmed :\ Can't wait to see what happens at your next appointment though. Sending you all my love :flower:

Brooke, hope your well darling xx


As for me, well I have no idea what's going on this month. That dip I had, I really don't think was ovulation because that "second positive" I had, I always thought it was positive but I really don't think it is, it isn't as positive as my actual first one! Hope that it was implantation.. Although the similar dip I had 2 months ago I think was just a mid LP dip which apparently happens from an oestrogen surge sometimes. 3/4 dpo seems to early for that whereas implantation could be quite normal at that time considering what happened last time... Been waking up with headaches probably the last 3-4 days, and feeling extra nauseous today, and it's a different nausea then what I usually get (hence my question Ash haha). Normally I get a dull (yet very there) type of nausea, kind of high in my though where I want to throw up but I never actually could, whereas now it seems more intense, I still don't think I could throw up but it's a lot closer... Today I was talking to my manager and she was rubbing/poking at her eye (I do it to myself all the time so shouldn't be a huge problem to me) but the very sight of it made my stomach literally turn, I actually thought I could have thrown up right there, I had to walk away quick! Getting slight cramping which may just be normal but I noticed it in the inner parts of my hips tonight which felt similar to when I got my BFP last time. I remember the distinct change in the cramping I was having for the 2 weeks I knew I was pregnant compared to the cramping I had just before I miscarried, they were different, with my MC it was cramping but before the miscarriage it was like tugging pains :S hard to explain and not really tugging but I can't think of another word, anyway i'm having a bit of that now.... on both sides at the same time which is what I had last time... I think.... Wierd pains in my boobs too. They hurt, but not "normal" aching which I think is associated with pregnancy, more muscular I think, which is probably just normal aching... So confused :S Oh and my temp stayed at 36.6 this morning so still high... I'm starting to think that maybe my temp isn't rising properly because we're sleeping with the fan on all night/morning. Usually OH would turn it off when he went to bed but I told him to stop coz I was waking up hot, gonna try and sleep with it off tonight though and see what happens. My cervix changes between feeling closed and slightly open so I don't know what's going on there, still getting bits of creamy CM but I really can't remember what normal AF CM feels like.

Well I best be off, sorry if I missed anything!!

Oh, 10 DPO tomorrow!! 

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think hes fine now the brother n law.....they got negotiators an everything so he should be on the way home soon I'm sure! 

I think I'm really out this cycle ladies....but its ok I'm not too bummed about it. I'll survive! 

Amanda I have faith your gonna have :bfp: and this will be your month! FX and lots of :dust: your way! 

Jenn---hope your feeling okay today 

Tanya----I hope your day is going well :) I sure hope they take some of the work load off of you....your carrying a baby in there and don't need anything to go wrong :( 

Ash---hope your feeling good today and no sickness :)

Brooke---I am so hurting for you darling :( I feel so sorry....I wish I could make TTC easier for you but thats got to be when time is right for you to want to do that again. We miss you and wish you'd at least come in to see us :) even if your not preg. this month I won't be either *chuckle* I haven't been for 26 months...why now LOL....But in reality we all miss you here! Come back soon! 

Steph----come on March 1 so we know what the hecks happening :( I am so sorry your still months later sitting here in limbo how frustrating---I know you are frustrated and I can't wait to get some final answers :) and know whats going on w/ your body...as well as my stupid body to! 

I LOVE YOU ALL have a wonderful day :)


----------



## calebsmom06

Amanda-My insurance is Blue cross blue shield I have it through my work and my doc. does accept it so either way I would have to pay, It would be over 3 thousand for the delivery alone if I did not have the insurance plus all the doc visits etc so I cant complain to much about paying a total of like 850-900. It would be nice if I didnt have to pay anything at all but we all know how people always 'need' our money as if paying 220 a month just to have insurance isnt enough lol. Hope your feeling ok, when are you going to test again?

Steph-I am sooo sorry you are still in limbo:( Just 1 more week though and you will get all the answers you need. 

Ashley-So sorry you are having the bad morning sickness:( Maybe you are going to have a girl like Tanya:) Did you get bad MS with Q?

Andi-did you drive out to get the records? Hope they are able to help you see what your body is going through but maybe just maybe this will be your month then you wont have to worry about any of that:) Did you test again this morning?

Tanya-Hope you are feeling better today:( It sucks being sick when your pregnant, the time when you cant take anything but Robitussin:( How is work going today? Did your boss ever change his mind about adding to your already large workload?


----------



## calebsmom06

Just realized it is only 930am lol and I just had to have a grilled cheese and some tostitos with salsa, I guess I call it brunch haha


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I didn't go get them maybe I should call and talk to them about how very anxious I am and I'd like to receive copies of them....I duno all the worst they could do is say no or make me pay for copies but I'm ready for some numbers so I can do my own research first!


----------



## calebsmom06

I dont blame you, I wuld be the same way but the way I am I wouldve drove lol I get super impatient waiting around for things. Let us know what they say when you call. Maybe they could even fax them so you could get them today


----------



## waiting2012

Stupid computer..LOL..

Andi--I so hope we get good news this month! It would be nice to know something before my birthday! Look forward to your updates hun! Think Positive!!! 

Amanda--sounds good for you hun, confusing I know, but it all sounds good!

Tanya--sorry you are still feeling icky! Hopefully, that gets better for you!! At least Emma is affected by your being sick! 

Jenn--sounds like your doing good! Brunch! I guess I had Brunch too...I ate the other part of my sub sandwich for breakfast..Drinking gatorade the last few days as I've been so nauseas...I'm sure its just my hormones and whatever is going on down south...Wish it would just stop so I could feel "normal"...LOL (what is normal?) :rofl:

Ashe--I'm beginning to wonder if I'm not feeling sympathy sickness for or with you....You can have the nausea back hun, I don't like it! :rofl:...

So as you can see--nausea has been my bestest friend the last few days...So has the gatorade and sprite...Really feel like I'm fighting the flu or something.. It makes me feel so run down right now--I yawned the entire time I was driving to work and I went to bed early last night too..I remembered to put my comfortable pants on this am...Thank the Lord for elastic! :rofl:....Got to get back to work in a minute, but I'll be back at lunch time after I cash my check...

Love ya'll!!


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies! I'm still rather sick this morning, coughing up all kinds of crap. My morning got to a rough start as I got in my truck and remembered I had to get gas or I wouldn't make it to work... ugh I hate getting gas in the morning! So I stop at the gas station, pull up to the pump, turn the truck off, and about to get out, and realize I left my WALLET AT HOME!! DAMMMMMMIT! So I start my truck go back home, get the wallet and drive BACK to the gas station! My truck was on fumes! How I made it back to the gas station I just don't know! So of course, after all that, I was late to work (only by like 5 minutes, and nobody cares, but still!) 
As for my work load, I spoke to my manager's manager (which is supposedly where the workload came from) and told him that for me to take on that extra project would create tons of extra work, instead of me just doing it the way I've been doing it. He told me not to worry about it then, so long as I'm getting the work done, he doesn't care HOW I am doing it. Whew.... lol.
 
Amanda - I missed you yesterday! :hugs: Your symptoms sound SOOO promising!!! Loads of :dust: to you!!!

Jenn - a grilled cheese sandwich!? OMG that sounds soooo good right now! LOL

K, I know I forgot stuff... lemme go back and re-read stuff....


----------



## TandA08

OH! See I knew I forgot something :dohh:

Andi - I totally see a line on your test! KEEP TESTING!

For some reason... my tickers aren't working this morning... ugh I don't have time to re-do them right now... I gotta get back to work....


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Steph sorry you are STILL putting up with that dang nausea hope it goes away soon! And glad you got your comfy pants today:)
Tanya-sounds like you had a rough morning, hope it does not make for a rough day glad you were able to make it back to the gas station. Yes the grilled cheese for breakfast was awesome lol!
Im off work today, usual days off wed/fri, I wish I had a weekend to look forward to:( I keep telling myself one day I am going to get a weeday only job one day but for now this job works, I love it really just not the weekends I mean I make good money and have a flexible schedule and cool bosses it just gets old not being home with he rest of the family who is off weekends:( Ok now I am jabbering lol


----------



## Affyash

Hi girls! Hope you're all doing well this morning. I feel like mucho crap! This morning sickness is kind of an all day thing all the sudden. Amanda, my sickness mostly feels pretty mild but all day long. Almost like seasickness or just dizziness. Then every once in awhile, I'll get a wave of total nausea where I feel like I could puke at any moment. It's high in the back of my throat. But I haven't gotten sick yet, so we'll see.

And I woke up feeling like I might have a UTI or something because my back hurt high on the sides and my front hurts on the sides. I took a tylenol and it seems to have gone away a little bit, but geez. It almost feels like I did too many sit ups or something. We'll see how it goes this weekend, if I really do suspect a UTI I'll go to urgent care or my doctor on Monday. I've only ever had like 2 in my life, so I don't think it's that. 

Anyway, enough about me, Steph and Andi, I totally see lines on both of your tests! HcG tests too, not just the LH ones. I really hope you guys ARE actually preg and it all comes out soon! Steph, I really can't wait to hear what your doctor says on Thursday, I'm sure you're in suspense too. I hope it's not a mmc or menopause but just a latent hcG producing bean that wants to stress you out early. OK, maybe wishful thinking, but a girl can dream.

Andi, def keep us posted on what your doctor says. You should call and pressure them to give you your test results at the least. I def see a line in your tests, I hope they weren't just evaps. Hugs!

Tanya your story had me LOL this morning! You totally have prego brain! I had it really bad too. I called a credit card company and yelled at them about sending me a refund check when I had received the check the week before and signed and deposited it myself! Ooops! Anyway, hope that doesn't happen too often to you, but it really did make me laugh. Hope you feel better soon, so sucks to be sick.

Jenn hope you're doing awesome today. Have there been anymore discussions about names? I still like Brandon! Oh and I didn't really have ms with Q so maybe I am having a girl! That would be awesome. Or maybe it's just twin boys...LOL! You should see how big I am!

Amanda, I cannot wait for the testing to start/continue! Def keep us posted on how your tests look, I'm feeling really positive for you this month! Major :dust: to you! Your temps and symptoms sound so promising and sound very different than previous months. Hope this is it!!

Love you guys!


----------



## calebsmom06

ok here are my 18 week bump pics lol, Iwish I could get through this 'i just look fat' stage and thats cause I still havent gained since that first month! My doc mentioned my lack of weight gain at my last appointment
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-24_10.36.24.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5









2012-02-24_10.37.02.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Affyash

So cute Jenn I think you look great! Did you gain a lot with the first two or is this weight gain very similar to them? What did your doc say, that he wants you to be gaining more? How much have you gained?


----------



## TandA08

Jenn I don't think you look fat at all! Just barely a bump there! Like I've said before... I got your bump! LOL 

Ash I will try and get to the post office tomorrow to send you those preggie pops! Other than those, eat frequent snacks! Remember how I was CONSTANTLY eating? It was the only thing that really helped me! Grapes, carrots, celery, crackers - tons of crackers!!! Ooh and PB&J sandwiches!!


----------



## TandA08

Dangit! My tickers still aren't working... .ugh... guess I'm gonna have to go re-do them.....


----------



## calebsmom06

I had gained 5 pounds the first month then I lost 3 of it so I have only gained 2 pounds and that was 3 months ago, he just mentioned it he said he wasnt to concerned because the baby seems to be growing like he should but that at my next appointment that if I still havent gained that he wants to schedue an ultrasound. My first I gained alot and my second I didnt start gaining anything until 3 months but now here I am 4 1/2 months and still hardly anything. But I feel him move all of the time. Yesterday morning he was kicking me for at least an hour constantly lol. He moves his feet alot even in his sleep, you saw that if you saw my last u/s video


----------



## TandA08

UGH! The website for my tickers is down, so I can't fix them, but that's probably why my tickers aren't working.. oh well.... maybe later..


----------



## calebsmom06

Thanks Tanya- Yes it seems you got everything from mine and your pregnancy combined! I want to look preg already lol, People at work are asking if I am really even preg haha


----------



## TandA08

calebsmom06 said:


> I had gained 5 pounds the first month then I lost 3 of it so I have only gained 2 pounds and that was 3 months ago, he just mentioned it he said he wasnt to concerned because the baby seems to be growing like he should but that at my next appointment that if I still havent gained that he wants to schedue an ultrasound. My first I gained alot and my second I didnt start gaining anything until 3 months but now here I am 4 1/2 months and still hardly anything. But I feel him move all of the time. Yesterday morning he was kicking me for at least an hour constantly lol. He moves his feet alot even in his sleep, you saw that if you saw my last u/s video

How exciting that you are feeling him move!!! I can't WAIT to start feeling Emma. There've been a few times that I've felt something that MAY have been her moving, but I haven't been convinced yet... lol


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, just show them the u/s pics! LOL


----------



## calebsmom06

LOL I know! I should just play the video on all the tv's and say seee yes I am haha, Your tickers will prob come back up when the website does, I would feel him here and there occasionaly before but yesterday morning was sooooo obvious! You should be feeling your girly girl any day like that


----------



## waiting2012

Having to run to Decatur for coworkers lunch... On my phone right now and hate using ny phone..look at the typos..lol I will post properly when I get back..
:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok steph have a good lunch:)


----------



## Affyash

Aw, Jenn it sounds like everything is just fine with your pregnancy! You can borrow some of my weight and I'll borrow some of your non-weight! LOL! So cool that you're feeling the little guy now, I cannot wait for that! Tanya your time is coming...soon you're going to want her to stop kicking your ribs so you can get some rest! LOL! And your tickers are back now :) Steph talk to you in a bit, have a safe drive!

Oooo I forgot to tell you guys, I get to leave early today because my FIL is going out of town and can't watch Q this afternoon. So mama gets to take a loooong nap because by the time I get home, Q will be just down for his nap. So happy and grateful! I'm freakin' exhausted!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Okay....UPDATE.....hold your panties LOL

I did call them and drove the HOUR to get there and well I got there filled out the "realease my records to myself" paperwork then she is like I can't get them to you today...WTF I just drove an hour here....and an HOUR HOME now...irritated. She said the doctor was with a patient(he apparently had to sign the form) and they closed at 12 and it was 11 sooooo here I am in limbo until freaking freaking MONDAY OMG GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

The good news from this is it was going to cost $1.00 per page for the first 25 pages....then after that every page was .25 cents.....soooooo now they are going to email them to me Monday rather than printing it all out so yay I get to use up all of my ink how nice :( but its cheaper than the $50 bucks or more it'd cost in the first place!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yea, enjoy your nap:) I am looking forward to time off of work when the baby comes nd then part time after that:) I'd love to look pregnant and I guess out of nowhere one day my stomach will just pop out lol until then little by little for me


----------



## TandA08

Ash so jealous of your nap today! But the weekend is almost here! I'll have both days to relax, well.. mostly... lol

Steph enjoy your lunch!

And yaaaay! My tickers LOL! I'm so easily pleased :rofl:


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, I totally think you'll wake up one day and be like "holy crap! there's the baby bump!" :rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww Andi! Since they are e-mailing them will you still have to wait until Monday? Ugh I hope they do it for you today! 

Tanya- yea thats what im thinking to lol, one day ill post a bump pic and just look huge!


----------



## waiting2012

I made it back! Yay!!


----------



## waiting2012

jenn--LOVE the bump!! Its such a cute little bump too! You are not FAT! Don't ever think you look fat! Me--now--I'm fat...Hun you are long way from that! :hugs:

tanya--damn girl--if you had any luck this morning it was bad luck! :rofl:...God was looking after you and got you back to the gas station though! Hope your work day is going good!

ashe--naps...ohhhh...I to am sooo jealous...Enjoy it hun!

andi--that absolutely SUCKS...your doctor ought to be shot with horse shit! :gun: that's just not right! they better email them to you--if you don't have them by noon--I would call and give them a good what-for! Did you test this am? 

brooke--love ya' hun! With you in spirit!

amanda--how are you doing sweetie - anything change since earlier?? :hugs:

Yes, it would be nice to know that there is still a pg looming but I know there isn't. I just chowed down 2 chicken meximelts and working on a bean burrito--as if I wasn't already gassy enough..:rofl:... Still drinking my gatorade too..LOL...So hope my stomach doesn't mind...As far as my test that I finally posted--I don't know what ya'll are seeing..There is a line but to me it doesn't have color--or at least to me it doesn't....

Happy Friday :dust: everybody...I'm soo glad it is Friday!! WOOHOO!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I did test :bfn: twice today.....I won't be receiving the email until Monday b/c they closed at noon. I was there at 11 and the doc was in an hour appt slot....so they said it'd be Monday b/c they have to scan all the papers etc. I am so pissed at least I guess I know they are coming and its free instead of going to cost over $50 to get my papers....I just can't wait much longer.

Then BIT** from base calls me back about the Vericella shot. They want a repeat immunity test...so I have to go Monday and give blood and get a blood test for pregnancy (Monday AF should be here how freaking lovely to rub that in my face) and I was told not to get pregnant for 3 months after the shot. FML.....I'm so tired of waiting and waiting this baby is gonna know when he/she ever gets here how much I longed and wanted her/him. As much trouble as I am going through I told my mom and DH and all of my fb I feel like I keep crashing head first into a brick wall. I go down one path and a brick wall falls out of no where to have to turn around and try another path every single path does this to me :( its' pissing me off really bad. I GIVE UP :(


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, sweetie....My heart goes out to you!!!! I don't understand the tests--but then again..:dohh: look at mine...CRAP isn't it! I guess we better put our helmets on...LOL..Don't need brain damage on top of everything else that is going on...LOL...

I wonder if you told them you are in the process of ttc if they would give a shit enough to hold off the shot a little longer...That is just absolute crap...3 months?? I mean hell--you've been waiting for so long and they want to make you wait longer....:growlmad::growlmad: I am so sorry hun!!!

BIG HUGS!!! I wish we lived close together so we could go drink our sorrows away...I'm not much of a drinker but shit, if it helped my body get regular--LOL--I'm all for it!:friends::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk:


----------



## waiting2012

Gotto run to the store right quick...and then it'll be time for me to get back to work...I'll be on tonite though Andi...I really hope your afternoon gets better!!!

Love you lots!!!


----------



## TandA08

Thanks Steph! My morning had a rough start and once I got to work, the computers were down for about a half hour - AND WE ARE A COMPUTER REPAIR FACILITY - go figure! :rofl: Anyway, I've spent most of my day just perusing baby stuff! :haha: My cold has eased up a bit as far as the congestion goes, but I am fighting a gnarly sinus type headache. Like the insides of my nostrils BURN, and my left temple hurts and my left eyeball hurts! Yesterday I gave in and took some tylenol and I'm not so sure that it did much good. But today's headache is worse (stronger) than yesterday's. So I'm gonna try the tylenol again just in hopes that it might help...

Steph I am sooo glad it's Friday too! Very much needed! Sleep in tomorrow, then do a few errands/grocery shopping and what-not. Gotta make my horse's meds and stuff like that. It should be an easy day tomorrow... 

Ash hope your enjoyin your nap, I was just about to text you and was like "oh wait, she's napping this afternoon...." lol.... Must be nice! :haha:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Its not the base wanting me to get the shot thas't what I don't get its the fertility clinic wanting to give it to me b/c I'm not immune they want me immune before TTC :(


----------



## calebsmom06

Thats crazy andi:( You have 2 boys right??? Those 2 pregnancies you were not immune and there were no problems, Ugh dont u just hat obsticles


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yes seriously....I have had 5 vericella shots my whole life and I'm still not immune you'd think after a while they'd stop trying to give me it LOL....b/c it doesn't do what its supposed to!

Then she asked the first time I called "Have you ever had chicken pox?" Well NO thats why I am NOT immune DUHHH


----------



## calebsmom06

LOL that is funny and sad! 5 SHOTS! I dont know if you saw a previous post of mine but I had never had chicken pox and I actually got it for the first time with my first pregnancy and it was BAD I broke out from head to toe ALL over! My son was perfectly fine and he is extremely smart now to, I was miserable for that week or so but he turned out perfectly fine, so personally I think you would be fine without it, thats 3 months that you could be getting preg


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks :) I sure am not gonna PREVENT anything from happening LOL.....I don't guess anyone knows how it feels to try and try and not get preg. unless they are sitting in your shoes you know? I'm so frustrated!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just a bit of a rant until I can get on later and properly post!!

I'm so fed up!! This is bulls**t!! My temp went up by .1 this morning.. Don't know if it had to do with turning the fan off though. Did a hot and surprise, surprise, BFN!! When I was feeling for my cervix this morning it felt wet and my cervix was kinda high but it felt open, I think. Grrr, I'm sure my temp will drop tomorrow or the day after and af will arrive... This is just so annoying!! I'm 20 ffs, society says I should be pregnant by now, I've been having unprotected sex/ been ttc for 9 months!! 6 of which after my mc and nothing :( I don't understand why this isn't happening..!!! There has to be something wrong with me :'( I'm so over this!!
I just wanna be a mum :'(


----------



## waiting2012

Huge hugs, Amanda.... I know it is so hard hun! Don't give up just yet...keep bd'ing and wait it out...I know good things are going to come for you!!! FX'ed for it sweetie!!!!!!!

Andi..I understand they want you to be "immune" and all--but pleeeeeease...Come on..First the records, and now that crap..Its like they stalling...I would tell them you are willing to sign a waiver to not get it if you've been given the vaccine 5 times already...I mean crap, girl, how many times are you going to take it before they realize it's NOT going to work???

Tanya--computer trouble, ehh...Be glad it happened on a friday and not a monday...:rofl:...

I've got fish sticks and french fries in the oven...So I'll be online but might be here and there while they cook...:winkwink:


----------



## TandA08

MMMMM Fish sticks! That sure beats my microwaved quesadilla that I just had!!! :rofl: But I was starving and needed a snack to tie me over until we have dinner later with DH's dad!

Amanda, don't despair, don't lose hope! You're not out until AF arrives! Mega loads of :dust: your way!! I hope you get your BFP this month - you are so deserving of it and you've waited too long already!!!!! Hang in there girl! :hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Well, hubby just got out of the shower, and we have a couple errands to run before meeting up with his dad for dinner, so I guess I should get my butt off the couch... but ohhhh I just wanna sit for a few... Oh well.... 

Night ladies! Catcha tomorrow!

:hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Hiya girls! I'm sure you want to shoot me with horse shit, I had a really long and really good nap. Tanya, thank you for not texting, I might have been really sad! Although the gardeners next door and another friend calling woke me up anyway! Still it was very nice and I never take it for granted when I can sleep during the day! I was feeling really crampy earlier, mostly like pressure and muscle aches and am fine now, so I'm sure it was just stretching. I hate feeling pain right now, my mind automatically wonders if things are OK. Sigh.

Andi, I'm so sorry you continue to hit road blocks on this journey of TTC. It's def been tough for you and all I can say is, Steph's right, it's just going to help you appreciate your baby more once they come. Even if it is adoption, which is very admirable by the way. Any little one would be lucky to call you mom. I really hope the fertility doc eases up on the demand for the shot and just sends you your damn records already. Good luck hun, big hugs.

Amanda, I'm so sorry you're struggling right now too. I know you're frustrated, but I promise it will happen. If you don't do it on your own this next month, you have your fertility appt soon and you'll get some answers. I know I've said this before, but my problem was just not bding enough after O and as soon as I made sure to bd twice after O, I got pregnant. I hope yours is a silly solution like that and we can all laugh about how long it took someday. Praying your temps stay up tomorrow and the next day and something wonderful happens this cycle for you! Hugs!

Steph sounds like you're hanging in there and being positive lately. I hope you know that you're always welcome to vent here if you're not feeling great at any time. You're such a strong, supportive woman and I so appreciate you! Hope those fish sticks are good!

Hiya Jenn hope you're feeling good tonight! What are your plans for the weekend?

Tanya sucks work was down for a little bit today, but very ironic considering what you do! Glad you get to rest this weekend, you so deserve it. Hope you're feeling better.

Brooke, thinking of you!!


----------



## waiting2012

Well, fish sticks are done..LOL...BUT I opted to eat 2 bacon cheeseburger sliders I had in the freezer with my fries..The dh isn't home anyways--he'll never know..:winkwink: sure did beat the fish sticks I fixed...LOL... quisadillas sound soo good...mmm... 

Well, I have to tell you what I went and did..:rofl:...I can't show you a pick because I threw it away after I realize it was a dud..LOL...Yep, peed on a stick..but the best part was the control line didn't show up--and I'm a cheapskate so I bought 2 $ tests and a box with 2 of the blue dyed ones--the plus/minus kind..well the blue horizontal line was there but the vertical line was stark white..LOL...damndest thing..I know it was a dud or I just peed on it to long...lol..even I was like "Damn, why did you go and do that for?"...:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::dohh:


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, would you look at my ticker...85 days...no pads or tampons...85 days...not that we are completely pad-free in this house--Adrian was complaining of cramps yesterday--I told her, yep your about to start again...She said, "Again????" ... :rofl:


----------



## Affyash

Aw girl, WTF is going on with you? I still am just so confused as to what is really happening. I just find it too freakin' odd that you got positives and now negatives with NO period! Dammit! I am not going to give up all hope until I see a pic of your scan for myself. Until then, we'll just continue to speculate as to what the hell is up. And poor Adrian, she has no idea what she's in for. I hope she's not doomed with cramps and heavy periods. That just sucks!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, her period seemed normal the last time--she's had been spotting 2-3 times a year since she was 9! So for her to get a real deal period at 11--man...She does cramp though--I didn't get my first period until I was 12 and I was about 14 before I really started having bad cramps..For 2 years once a month (despite the spotting she would get through the year) she was cramping--finally asked a doctor about it and was told that is just her body's way of getting her ready for the real deal..I really feel for her--because I never had it _that_ bad....

And you-n-me sister! I'm def not as bloated as I was yesterday--but I did finally have a nice good trip to the bathroom like 3x today...:rofl:..like you wanted to know that!:rofl:


----------



## Affyash

LOL I wish I could go 3X a day! I've been so stopped up lately. I totally cut myself the other day...not that you wanted to know that! Hahahahaha! I started my period when I was 11 but I don't remember much about it. I was really sad that I had to become a woman, that's all I remember!


----------



## waiting2012

LOL...Ashe...I remember calling my mom and telling her I had started..She laughed at me! Oh, I was sooooo pissed at her! She was "awe, your a woman now.." I was not happy and obviously scarred for life because I actually that first time quite well--like it was yesterday..:rofl:...


----------



## waiting2012

You mentioned "cut yourself"...do you mean you've got lumps hun??? :rofl:...Painful little buggers aren't they...jason thinks it is funny when mine flair up! LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Isn't it funny how the crap we talk about...:rofl:...I can see it now..100 years from now Aliens are going to come down and retrieve all this data--and flee....:rofl:


----------



## AmandaBaby

I remember Ashley saying that her lemonade was pregnant a few months ago so I thought I would see if mine is too.... Well, it is! Damn b*tch got her BFP before I did :growlmad: hahaha.


Well, at least I know where the line should be.
Horrible feeling that my temp is going to drop tomorrow. Every month i've temped, it has gone up the day before it drops....
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-02-25 at 1.02.25 PM.jpg
File size: 4.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm gonna get you ladies some pics...of tonights pee sticks....but emmmmm well I think I'm gonna thump myself in the head...pics coming soon even though I know its a stupid freaking EVAP gahhhh first one in like 120 of these damned things! BLAH! By the way I ate asparagus yesterday and peeee yewww my pee stanks LOL even DH noticed LMFAOOOO~


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> I remember Ashley saying that her lemonade was pregnant a few months ago so I thought I would see if mine is too.... Well, it is! Damn b*tch got her BFP before I did :growlmad: hahaha.
> 
> 
> Well, at least I know where the line should be.
> Horrible feeling that my temp is going to drop tomorrow. Every month i've temped, it has gone up the day before it drops....


:rofl::rofl::dohh: Girl, I was about to say, Congratulations!!! :rofl::rofl:...I thought your "lemonade" was your pee...:rofl::rofl:..Ok, I'm tired--or just plain STUPID..:rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> I'm gonna get you ladies some pics...of tonights pee sticks....but emmmmm well I think I'm gonna thump myself in the head...pics coming soon even though I know its a stupid freaking EVAP gahhhh first one in like 120 of these damned things! BLAH! By the way I ate asparagus yesterday and peeee yewww my pee stanks LOL even DH noticed LMFAOOOO~

I'm going yewwwwwwwwwwwwww to the asparagus...:rofl::rofl:...between your veges and Amanda's lemonade..Ya'll have me rolling! Can't wait to see the pic!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

....and here we go....I haven't edited anything yet just uploaded them from aol LOL from hubs iphone!
 



Attached Files:







evap.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7









evap2.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 7









evap3.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 6









evap4.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5









evap5.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## waiting2012

What would be even more gross is Asparagus Lemonade! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

I type what a drum roll sounds like, but ya' know.....:rofl::winkwink:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Sorry they were all sideways had to edit to fix it! I made sure no other tests touched any of the others I'm knowing its just a big ole evap but its cool LOL more than I've had in a while!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...hang on a sec..looking...


----------



## waiting2012

I don't know Andi...I'm playing with them...And your Answer test strip has 2 lines too...Let me play a little longer--going to use a different pic and see what I get--and I'll post what I see..

FX'ed sweetie that its not an evap!


----------



## brooke1993

Andrea TRY A FRER!!!! I just got on and I am buzzed lol and wanna see a FRER I bet you would get a BFP I see linesssssssssss double ones and its notttt from the vodka lmao!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks babes...I could see another line on the answer when I put the light on the back but I couldn't tell if it had color or not?!?!?!?! Ehhhh I guess I'll wait til in the morning...I'm sure AF is gonna get me though :( bum bum bummmm lol

I'll do a FRER in the morning :) I threw out my pisssss I wanted to keep it and didn't see a line so I threw it out an wanted to cry then next thing I knew 2 mins later I saw something develop and there it was bang....GRRR


----------



## brooke1993

AndreaFlorida said:


> Thanks babes...I could see another line on the answer when I put the light on the back but I couldn't tell if it had color or not?!?!?!?! Ehhhh I guess I'll wait til in the morning...I'm sure AF is gonna get me though :( bum bum bummmm lol
> 
> I'll do a FRER in the morning :) I threw out my pisssss I wanted to keep it and didn't see a line so I threw it out an wanted to cry then next thing I knew 2 mins later I saw something develop and there it was bang....GRRR

Party pooper LMAO!!!! OK OK I will TRY to get on 2 see 2morrow :happydance: FX for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The more it sits the thicker it gets...the line that is...its like as thick as the control....but its just the lines in the wrong freaking spot :(


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies well i decided to get a little grey goose today and have a few because it has been 1 hella a week...Tanya CONGRATS on ur lil girl yay we now have a lil boy coming and a lil girl :)
Ladies i wont lie i am alil tipsy but i wanted to say i miss you all so very much we got some sheet rock put up and tiles in the bathroom to do sunday we are in VT until tuesday then back to finish packing and coming back for GOOD next weekend.my aunt and i had a few drinks and she is passed out lol the baby is back with my sis who i did have a talk with and she aggreed to stop her crap!!! i had to have my anual pap which came back good so thats a +
waiting for the results back from my boobie as soon as i know u all will know
i am sorry if this is short and that i am not addressing every1 but i am giggly and cant read back that far lol well i could but ya know 
i will be back on sometime this weekend and will catch up then i love u all xoxo bright blessings and hugs 2 u all


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, going to show you what _I_ see..


----------



## waiting2012

Honey, I would say at where you are at cycle wise--you are getting your :bfp:....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I hope but I sure won't get my hopes up I've had evaps on those stupid pink ones :( and the answer one the line is further away what I see...but its so light now it dried lighter than when it was wet? I don't get it I can't wait to pee more tomorrow morning but this headache makes me think AF is on her way :(


----------



## waiting2012

I don't think the Answer ones are as a sensitive as the other ones....FX'ed sweetie..It'd be nice for you tell them where they can stick their damn chicken pox vaccine!!!

AND Brooke!!! Girl!!! Missed you SOOSOOO much!!! Get your drink on for me too!!! WOOHOO!! glad you got everything aired out with your sister! You'll have to show us pics of the place when you get done! I bet it is beautiful! Luv you hun!


----------



## waiting2012

Awe sweetie...headaches seem to be the norm before getting :bfp: too!! Don't dispair--it ain't over till that fat witch sings....I hope she doesn't show!


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> I don't think the Answer ones are as a sensitive as the other ones....FX'ed sweetie..It'd be nice for you tell them where they can stick their damn chicken pox vaccine!!!
> 
> AND Brooke!!! Girl!!! Missed you SOOSOOO much!!! Get your drink on for me too!!! WOOHOO!! glad you got everything aired out with your sister! You'll have to show us pics of the place when you get done! I bet it is beautiful! Luv you hun!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I have missed you 2 hun!I am glad 2 see u go to the dr soon and I was just reading what u were looking up and yes I am leaning more towards a missed m/c and NOT menopause and will be praying 4 u as I always do for you and the rest of the ladies...I know there is no way I can be preggers this month and AF will be here next weekend so no stress on my end as far as thats concerned...We talked and were using condoms until April so 1 more month after this on and I will be trying again :baby: love u all xoxoxo


----------



## brooke1993

Andi pretty pretty pweaseeeeeeeeeee talk a frer lol I wanna see 2night now i am all excited for u :) 
I will pray extra hard!!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Brooke keep us updated on those results :) I MISS YOU!!! :hugs: :hug: drink some dranks and come on over I could use some of those LMAO I have some cramps :( an they are boogers...right down in my middle of my tummy YOUCHHHH!

I'd take a test if I had to peeeee LOL I pee'd all my drink out an its gonna be diluted if I do it again :)

I'm now thinkings its just a dye run or something.....blahhhhhzzz


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke...I know April will be here before you know it..granted that means I'll be an f'ing year older..UGH..:rofl:..:jo: but ehh..life happens..:rofl:...My hubby is sitting here petting one of the cats--and the DAMN CAT IS PREGNANT..:rofl:...My hubby thinks it is soooo funny...Brooke, I'm going to laugh my ass off when you end up pg after using condoms..Isn't that how most 16 year olds get knocked up???:rofl:....No offence to teens who get pregnant--but that is how usually happens...LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, this is so funny...I've got to go to my email to get it--hope I don't lose my connection again....But have to share something with ya'll...


----------



## waiting2012

White pup is "Toodles" (Tinkerbelle's pup--he's 2 yrs old); "Flash"-1 year old; Then "Hannah Montana"-3 yrs old.. On my leg is "Lil' Monster"--not sure how old she is..and on the outside of my leg is "Boots"..Mama Cat at the foot of the bed--her name is Princess Sophia....:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

They are all piled up on my left leg and between my legs....LOL..:rofl::rofl:...Now I know why I'm so damn hot in the middle of the night!:rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awwwwwww we have tons of animals tooooo!


----------



## waiting2012

Ya know Andi--I had cramps like you describe tuesday, or was it Wednesday?? I know I mentioned it--felt like contractions...shit they hurt too.. haven't had any since...

Brooke--I'm such an ass--YES, I want to know as soon as you know about the breast issue hun! I'm praying its nothing serious!


----------



## waiting2012

That's not even all we have...:rofl:....Salem and Sabrina are brother and sister bobtailed cats; "Jesse" is the brother to "Boots"; Adrian's dog is with her--"Missy" and then there is "Squeek-Squeek" the guinie pig...:rofl:...Plus the heifer at the ag barn...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

This is like a deeep cramping now my backs better for the most part....so for craps an giggles LOL 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php I posted my pic


----------



## waiting2012

Girl you got more :bfp: votes then negative ones!! I say it's positive--I voted too..:winkwink:!


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Brooke...I know April will be here before you know it..granted that means I'll be an f'ing year older..UGH..:rofl:..:jo: but ehh..life happens..:rofl:...My hubby is sitting here petting one of the cats--and the DAMN CAT IS PREGNANT..:rofl:...My hubby thinks it is soooo funny...Brooke, I'm going to laugh my ass off when you end up pg after using condoms..Isn't that how most 16 year olds get knocked up???:rofl:....No offence to teens who get pregnant--but that is how usually happens...LOL

It would take a "miracle" for me to be bfp this month we have had sex literally 5 times and not during O time for 1 and for 2 the condom didnt break,,,WOW I DO sound 16..I felt so young again using the condoms it was so much more steamy :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Girl you got more :bfp: votes then negative ones!! I say it's positive--I voted too..:winkwink:!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: More say positve then negative she is right and YES I voted BFP!!I really think this is ittt :happydance::happydance: I hope I am right :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I hope but I wont get hopes up I've had evaps before on them but not like that...its a strange one....I wish these awful cramps would go though they are pretty bad AF like cramps :(


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke...so glad the sex was steamy girl! :blush:...We have condoms but they are flavored...:rofl::blush:...Not that they've been used much since we got them so long ago.....But you just never know..only takes one tiny sperm to get free....I can hear, "Free! Free at last! Watch out egg, I'm Free at last...They just thought they were going to wait...Muaaaaaahhhhaaa"....:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Andi--its normal to have af type cramps too--that's what makes sx spotting so damn hard...Don't stress..it won't do any good.....:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea...I know I think I'm bout to hit the bed....my mouth is soooo dry an I can't drink enough water to satisfy me...think I'm gonna do my blood glucose test....EEEK...wonder if that could affect the results of my tests...I duno but I think its bedtime DH has to work tomorrow AGAIN :( blah blah blah....

Night ladies :hugs: :hug: and will see you ALL tomorrow I hope INCLUDING you Brooke :) LOL don't get a hang over but drink a few for me LMAO


----------



## waiting2012

Well...Ladies..this has been loads of fun! Brooke, I hope to catch ya tomorrow! :hugs:..
Andi--I'll test in the morning too and we can compare--although I know you will get your :bfp: hun before I ever will....But it'll give me something to do...LOL...
Amanda...I hope these ladies don't keep you up to late (or early)...LOL..I hope you are feeling a bit better sweetie!

Tanya and Jenn--night-night...I'm taking Adrian in the am to get some clothes for the warmer weather, and then coming home to work on laundry...Yay me--we all know what that means...I'll be here most of that time..:rofl:

Goodnight to all my sisters! Love each and everyone of you!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ehhh good morning ladies..... I got pissed at my oldest b/c he's fighting constantly with his brother so I put him in time out...he threw himself in the floor numerous times (remember he has issues and he's 8 years old and throws 2 year old tantrums--even my 3 year old doesn't do this) so I got REALLY upset....and finally calmed down an took my blood pressure....and I think I might need bp pills or something....its still kinda high for me! My bp is usually really low.....ehhh :(
 



Attached Files:







Oopsy.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Oh where oh where are my besties at oh where o where can they be...I'm home alone and wanna cryyyyy oh where oh where can they be. LOL...

I'm seriously ok just been a rough day and AF is gonna get me I'm in soooo much freaking pain every month before she comes my sides hurt feels like "something popping" but it aches for HOURS :( and my backs killing me and ehhh cervix WIDE OPEN :( FML :(


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry havent been on andi..soumds like a rough day! We are driving home after a day of thrify store shopping.. Adrian went with her gpa and wes is at home.. We will be home soon and I can properly reply hunnie...:hugs::hugs: love ya!


----------



## AmandaBaby

this is bulls**t!!
Woke up this morning and my temp has dropped by .2! I just know this is the start of AF arriving.. It always does this. I'm due on Tuesday and it always drops 2 days before. Plus when I checked my cervix, it seemed average heigh but very soft and open. Slight twinging in my stomach at the moment too so that's probably the start of all the cramping.
So sick of this, going into my 10th month TTC!! Never thought it would take this long!! 

Well i'll be on more later, we're going to see month of our mums today then possibly take our nephew to one of those indoor play centres!

Keep well xx


----------



## Affyash

Hi girls! Looks like I missed a lot last night LOL! I straight passed out as usual, I don't even remember putting the computer down. Quinn and I fell asleep on my bed really early!

Soooo Andi, what's going on today? I hope you're having a better day now. Watch that blood pressure, that can be scary. Although, that was one of my first indicators that I was pregnant, I could hear my heart beat in my ears. You pump so much more blood when you're prego, so I always attribute it to that. Did you test today? BFN? Hope you don't start AF this month, I would be over the moon for you!

Amanda I'm sorry hun! I wish your temp would've stayed up. Big hugs, don't give up, your time will come!

Steph, Jenn, Tanya and Brooke I hope you're having a good morning/day! Brooke I saw you made an appearance last night, I wish I would've stayed up! Miss you!

I'm doing good today, just a little dizzy and super tired. 

Love you guys!


----------



## waiting2012

Got to be quick about this...Just put my new bed spread and another set of new sheets on the bed--have hot wings and pizza in the oven cooking...We got 3 movies to watch since Adrian as at her G-pa's tonite..Paranormal 3, Straw Dogs, and Water for Elephants...Good trio I think...Kill'em, Haunt'em and make them cry...LOL....

Andi--so sorry it's been so quiet when you needed us! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I agree with Ashe--watch that b/p hun! Sorry you've had a rough day with the 8 year old--That just sucks! I hope things get better hun! I just know you are going to see your :bfp:!!! I already saw the makings of it!!:thumbup::winkwink:

Amanda--sorry to hear about the temp hun, but if your cervix is acting differently than usual it could be an implantation dip! Don't dispair hun, good things are coming!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ashe--So glad to hear things are still going strong for you!:sleep::sleep::sleep: get plent of sleep to help that lil bean grow, grow, grow!

Tanya and Jenn--I hope your day has been going good!

Brooke--Hope your day is fabulous--and your not too hungover!!! :rofl:...

Got to go and check the pizza...Feeling a little nauseas again this evening...I have one $ test left but may not use it till next week--who am I kidding..LOL...Its to much fun to pee on stuff! :rofl:...I did test this morning..Have a good laugh ladies...
I haven't tried tweaking to see if there is anything there, they look :bfn: to me..:rofl:...:dohh:

Well, if I don't make it back--I'm thinking of you all!!!!!!!!!!!
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

Yep tweaked it...couple of clicks...Nice thick something on the dollar pink test..Nothing on the blue one...Oh, well...Didn't figure there would be...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, got to go...The hubby is hollering at me about the pizzas....LOL


----------



## Affyash

Yeah, Steph I see something on the pink one too. I don't get it. If you're not pregnant, howcome there's a damn line! Here's my tweek. 

Well, have fun with the fam watching movies and eating good food! We're watching the UFC fight tonight and having a friend over for pizza. I'll be on sporadically!

Oh and here's a funny pic of Q from the other night...made me laugh!

Love you!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120225_060419-1.jpeg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 8









P1020178-2.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mr. Quinn is biggggg for his age...hes as big as my 3 year old :) lol.....Anyways....I think its bedtime for me I'm utterly exhausted from my rough day with the kids and my hubby had to work all of the day...then we had a cubscout banquet which was nice :) but now I'm exhausted :) 

I'll be on sometime tomorrow but I know AF is coming I'm in SOOO MUCH PAIN!!


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks Ashe...Crazy ain't it...I have got to take a pic of the crazy ass tests now...(as in as they look after sitting all day...:rofl:) even my blue one has a f'ing thick but very faint line on it...Crazy shit! Love the pic of Q! too cute!!

Andi--I'm so sorry you are feeling so crampy hun! I pray that it is not af! I really hope you get your bfp hun!! 

The movies were good--we didn't get to Water for Elephants--hopefully tomorrow...The other were good although Straw Dogs was EXCELLENT! I want to see the original now with Dustin Hoffman! OMG...Its kind of gruesome--but OMG...The movie is based on the Seige of Treacher's Farm (book)--I bet the book is 10X better than movie!!

Luv and hugs all!! Talk to you tomorrow! :hugs:

PS...Will take the pics of the tests as they look tonite and will post them tomorrow sometime when I can! You ain't going to believe them! :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, it will only let me upload 5 at a time...SO...

Top is the before picture...1,2,3,4 are all the same test taken 02-25 with fmu--pics took at around or close to midnight..(I know--I'm thinking evaps--but WTH, right? I never get evaps this good...:rofl:) and the last pic is a "before" pic of the blue dyed test taken at the same time by dipping it...


----------



## waiting2012

I admit the blue dyed one is a screen tilter..so here it is inverted...



working on uploading other pics--but it's almost 1:30 am here and I have church...LOL...SO I will upload what I can...


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl:...what is everyone sleeping in this morning....??????

I finally went to bed last night or should say this morning...I think it was about 1:30 close to 2am...Then I woke up out of a dead sleep at 4:00...UGH...Then back up at 7:00 to pee--no I didn't test this morning because I couldn't find a dang cup and was about to pee down my leg...:rofl:...Got back to bed, I felt nauseas...Feeling nauseas again this am...WTH? Oh, well....I texted Ashe--sorry I didn't txt everyone--I just wanted to send my pics to someone and it was midnight here when I did it...No hard feelings I hope...:hugs: I just don't understand....Have an aweful headache too...or I should say I did--migraines aren't the norm for me so not sure why I'm nauseas with this damn headache...What are the odds ladies, really? I don't know why I even worry about this shit...but it is fun to look at those tests isn't it...What was even an extra kicker--the dh and bd'ed last night and I was well...:blush: super 'wet' not ewcm wet but like creamy cm kind of wet...LOL...For shits and giggles--if I wasn't pregnant this whole time--we only bd'ed a few times this month because I didn't want to cause anymore confusion if the doctor asked me about me my bd days...So our dates were the 29th, 5th, 19th, and the 22nd--plus last night....Very random--did that on purpose so if it was a cyst or menopause causing my wonkie tests--I would hopefully skip an ovulation day and start on my own...I guess that didn't work...:rofl: or did it??? WTH knows????? Going to post a few more pics...The blue ones are really confusing....We will be going to church soon..If anyone decides to jump online...


----------



## waiting2012

I know this is not the greatest pic..and the top one looks + too--but the blue line on the top one is off center and actually the typical thin blue line of an evap--nothing showed up in the test and control area until the next day...This was the dud I wrote about the other night.. The other--is a screen tilter but showed up on my inverted pic up above in the daisy pic..

Ok, I guess not my all my pics made it to my email...LOL..But we are going now...Talk to ya'll later..

:hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Oh Steph I so hope you really are prego, I thought of you and Andi and Amanda all night! I hope you all get your bfps! I def see lines on all your tests so it totally means you have hcg in your system! Fx mama!!! U have to get up w Q I'll get on proper later!


----------



## TandA08

Hey Ladies, sorry, I've been MIA all weekend. I went into total nesting mode and have just been running around like crazy!

Amanda - hang in there sweetie! I hope AF doesn't get you! I'm really hoping for your BFP!!!!! 

Steph - yeah those tests have me confused! lol - but I hope they mean you really are pregnant!!!

Ash - you're little man is just too adorable!!!

Gotta run ladies - lots to do today. Gotta take our blind dog for a bath, there's a place here that provides everything you need to bathe your own dog so that you don't have to make that mess at home! It's a great place, and with her being 50 pounds and blind - there's no way I can do it at home. Plus the tubs are raised to a perfect standing height so I don't have to bend over either! LOVE IT!

Catcha all probably not till tomorrow!

Love ya!


----------



## waiting2012

Well after sitting in church fighting the urge to vomit and my headache has returned..yay me.. Forgot to ask something earlier too.. I had light cramps after bding and aint had that happen in years!
Lol so....going to cautiously say pregnant????


----------



## waiting2012

I wish we had a place like that tanya..that is a cool place!


----------



## waiting2012

Well I guess I is alone again..lol


----------



## waiting2012

doo dee doo da....ALIENS ARE COMING!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:...Wow this is the quietest sunday ever! Just got home..We drove 30 minutes to Boyd and ate lunch and picked up Adrian..It was quite good...Nausea is gone for a while now--but I am so tired and sleeping the entire way back home has not helped so going to lay here and try and nap a little before being woke up...LOL...Who am I kidding..But I got Wesley helping me by hanging up the shirts..at least..

I've noticed a wierd metallic/dry taste in my mouth..tastes very coppery and my sprite didn't taste good either...think it was because it was on tap (out of a machine) oh, who knows...I was texting Tanya--and realize that I could be due anytime between September and November...I hope that these tests start to get darker so I can toss them in the doctor's face on thursday and say "WHAT IS UP WITH THIS?"..:rofl:...


----------



## waiting2012

I just got reminded that we dtd the week of my appointment--not before but after and before the 19th...I guess it wasn't that good cause I forgot about it..LOL


----------



## TandA08

Steph - I had that nasty taste in my mouth the ENTIRE first trimester! Quite often if that taste was there, it is what made me start feeling nauseous!! I'm so glad that I don't have much of that anymore. But it does still come around every once in a while! I always had to have mints, or food, or a drink - other than water - something with a good strong flavor. I hope you truly are pregnant!

Holy cow I just realized the time, I better get my butt to the ranch and feed the horses or they'll be mad at me! I only JUST sat down for a quick break and a little snack - oatmeal. Dunno why, but it's what sounded good. It's been a very busy day. 

Love ya!


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=15368

Just had to do it...LOL...What are the possibilities????????????????????? Wow...I have this urge to run to Walmart and buy up all the hpts I can...:rofl:..but I would be broke for sure then...LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Hope you have fun at the ranch! Its been so dang quiet here today..LOL...Feel like I'm talking to myself--at least I'm not answering myself too..:rofl:....


----------



## waiting2012

My BIG "WHAT IF" post....

What if--I did have a cyst that was causing my blood test early on to be wonky and my hpts too...What if I didn't ovulate in December or January due to the cysts and the problems they were causing? What if I did finally ovulate the week of my appointment with the doctor? I was looking at my calendar on my phone and we bd'ed the 16th and I ovulated shortly there after--that would mean that the contraction like pain I had on tuesday or wednesday this last week was implantation which would have been 3 or 4 days before I got those tests..What if? What if? What if?....I think pregnology put me at 3 weeks 4 or 5 days based on Oing' around that time--I hate to think I could be that little in pregnancy but What If that is all I am--I will be grateful either way but what if? So sick and tired of all the what if's....I'm going to test again. Don't know if it'll be tonite or in the morning--I hate to waste an hpt tonite and not have it for the morning--so ladies STOP me from testing tonite--PLEASE!!! 

My boobs aren't sore--but the dh said "Damn, let me see those swelled up tata's..":rofl:...and I'm sooo dang tired....I'm so f'ing confused and tired of the confusion...And just would like to see progression not "+"/"-"/"+"/"-" on these dang tests...I would love to take one the day of my appointment and have it read "pregnant" to show the doctor...:rofl:...it would make getting my woohoo looked at a more positive experience--no pun intended...LOL....

Tanya--thanks girl--I was really thinking I was losing my mind earlier--I kept thinking wondering as it really did taste like I was sucking on a penny! and through church today--I kept popping valentine conversation hearts as I was trying to keep from hurling or leaving the choir area (which is in the front of the church) because we had a lot of songs we were doing including a "special" for Lent..Funny too how the sermon today was about Hope and that God has "surprises" in store for us all and how we have to have faith in Him..I have Faith that whatever happens--it will happen because He feels it should be so. This has been a long road and a hard road of my faith...

Love ya'll!


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1322719200z1z31z14.png

based on the "what-if"s... We bd'ed on the 16th and the 19th...this ticker says I should have O'ed on the 18th...Sick and tired....


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone sorry I went to bed really early last night cause I did not get much sleep the night before and was exhausted all day at work so I crashed as soon as I got home.then worked all day today, just got home. 

Steph-so sorry you are still in this limbo and I do hope you get your super positive before thursday so you can throw it in their face and maybe shoot them with horse shit haha. just a few more days

Tanya-sounds like you are staying super busy! I am the same way I either have tons of energy and am constantly moving/doing stuff around the house or I am extremely tired and dont feel like doing anything.

Ashleyhow are you doing this weekend? The pick of Quinn is adorable, he is so cute on his little toilet:)

Andi-praying you get your BFP and AF does not show up.

Amanda-dont get to down about your temp drop yet, it could be that you had an implantation rise and it is coming back down from that????

Brooke-I agree with everyone, that would be funny if you ended up pregnant while using condoms.:)

Well I am going to put my comforter in the washer so I guess I will be back on in a bit. I work until 930pm tomorrow evening so I may not be on to much but I will try to read up when it is slow.


----------



## waiting2012

Thank you Jenn...I'm hoping to take a loaded gun with me to the dr's appointment..I just want to walk into the room and go "SHABAMMM--look at this doc!"....:rofl::rofl: and then do a little dance--and say "told ya so, told ya so, told ya so" :rofl:...

Going to miss ya tomorrow--but a girl has got to do what a girl has got to do! :winkwink:..love ya

I have got to watch that movie--but Once


----------



## calebsmom06

We are about to watch a movie to, going to watch incubus. I dont know what it is about, hubby picked it but we shall see, my little skinny 5 year old just finished 2 sandwhiches I am amazed! Where does this boy put it!


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh and so you know he has changed the name AGAIN! Now he says Cameron


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, as my parents always said about me - I was filling my hollow leg! When I was about to go through a growth spurt I would put away sooo much food that my parents couldn't keep up, lol.

Steph, I really really hope that you are able to throw something positive (or horseshit) in your doctor's face! That would be great!!! :rofl:

Well, hubby is about to make dinner, and as tired as I am, it's too scary a thought to let him do it unsupervised. So I gotta get up and go help. We are having tomato soup and grilled cheese! He's still not able to eat much since having his wisdom teeth pulled...

Be back online in the morning.

Night ladies!


----------



## AmandaBaby

sorry I haven't been replying :( feeling so depressed at the moment :( my cervix is open and ny Reno stayed down this morning. I just know af is coming, oh a d I'm cramping, same cramps I always get :(
To add to the depression, a really good friend of mine just told me she is pregnant. Seems ironic that I find that out just when I'm gonna get af. 
I should be due in less than 2 months time :'(
Gonna try the "stop trying" approach this cycle, but how!? How do I stop trying but still try (haha) I'll always know when I'm gonna ovulate.. I need tips coz nothing else seems to tone working for me.. Maybe I'll do what ash said and keep bding after ov time. 

well I'll try and get on tonight and reply!! Sorry again!

Oh and, hectic day at work, don't wanna be here today!!! >.< 

Xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Steph that dollar store one looks POSITIVE....OMG.....I sooo hope an pray your just now preggo :) OMG OMG OMG that would be a MIRACLE!

Hope everyone else had a good day I've been out and about getting our bird taken care of...his wings and things clipped :) and beak done....

....then went to Chili's for lunch/dinner then got home an my mom came so I can get all my blood work done tomorrow preggo test and checking the Vericella immunity test one more time and I should have an email by tomorrow if not I'm gonna be a MAD MOMMA b/c I want my dayumd records NOW!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Awe, Amanda..I'm so sorry hun!...:hugs:! In a way I'm envious of you though sweetie! I mean if you are getting AF that means that each month there is ALWAYS the chance of getting your egg..Unlike me who probably has cysts or menopause looming at my backdoor, and now the most amazing faint positive on a dollar test and a thick but faint on a blue dyed test--but what does that all mean if I don't know if I am almost 13 weeks pregnant OR barely 4? I would gladly trade you places hun....I would gladly give you my faint positives for chance to have a normal cycle...make sence? I'm sorry another friend of yours is pregnant--that is usually how it goes it isn't? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Andi--the bird clipped, huh?..We had some finches a long time ago but birds are not my forte'...lol...lets just say--in the cage=OK, out of the cage=scene from the birds where the people are running for their lives! :rofl:...and as far as the test--you really think so? I keep looking and its funny because IRL I can see the thick faint line on the blue one-but it doesn't show up good on pic; and the dollar one shows up on the pic--but I can't see it too good IRL..make sence...I know last night before bd'ing-my cp was very high and mushy on the outside/hard under the mushyness and closed--I wasn't concerned with it to much and since we bd'ed--well I hadn't checked again...

Jenn--I guess I seriously missed something with the name change..:dohh: here I thought ya'll were set with Elijah...I like Cameron..If you need more suggestions here the names of some of the boys at the daycare: Ethan, Brody, Bryce, Jared, Caiden, Caisen, Kellan, Slaton, Gage, Tanner, Corbin, Taylor, Jace...I know..a variety of names and maybe some you've never heard or thought of...

Ashe--how are you doing hun? As confused as I am I bet! LOL...Love ya girl! 

I enjoyed a nice supper--2 chimi's and small bowl of Lucky charms-2 gatorades and a drinking a sprite right now...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

PRAYERS FOR :bfp:s for Amanda (DON'T GIVE UP HOPE HUN!), Andi (HOPE YOU DON'T NEEED THAT CHICKEN POX VACCINE, Brooke (MAY THE CONDOM HAVE BEEN A DUD SO YOU CAN FEEL 16 AGAIN :winkwink:)


----------



## brooke1993

OMG Steph that SOOOO looks positive 2 me and I had to LOL @ being preggers with condoms..I would be happy but if I cant get a BFP with NO condoms how am I gonna WITH them LMAO...Well i get BFP.They just dont stick..but we will see what happens in April
Andi any update???You cant say u havent tested??CAN u??I was coming on 2 see LOTS of tests tests tests lol
Amanda sweetie its NOT over until the b&tch comes and I have FX for u xoxox
Jenn yes it would be funny if I got my BFP this month but doubtful I am crampy and not tired like I normally am when I have been preggers AF should be here in like 4-5 days and took a test 2day was BFN so its safe to say not for me this month but I can honestly say the condoms were awesome..I had 3 orgasms in ONE NIGHT hehe
I was SOOO hungover the other day i couldnt move for the 1st hour I woke up without barfing I was like OMG....I overdid it so I would feel HORRIBLE if I were preggers :(
Tanya thats awesome they have a place like that =) How you feeling??
Ash hun how u feeling wow 7 weeks already!!Flying by for me is it for u?How r u feeling??Your lil Q is soooo cute!!!!!!!!!
I love u all and will pop in 2morrow when I am done scrubbing the soap scum etc out of the grout and running errands.I stayed with my aunt and dh is going to pack for us all and move friday so I can stay and work on the house YAY!!!
My aunt loves the company =) and I have missed her so much


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I did but they were BFN :( 

We have an Amazon Yellow Naped Parrot :) hes' awesome and he talks a lot :) we love him to death he cuddles and falls asleep on your shoulder an rubs his face to yours :) he's the sweetest...hang on let me try to get a video on here of him crying LMAO

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RECZYutiUK8&feature=youtu.be

You can barely hear it gonna have to turn up those speakers but he goes "ungh huh huh" hes crying like my oldest son does LMAO its HILARIOUS!


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke--I'm so happy that you are happy! I think it is wonderful that you are back where you are and in a good place! I just know that when that :bfp: comes it will be a sticky one for you! 

Andi--I forgot to tell you earlier that if those docs don't send you your records I'm going to personally shoot them with horse shit! I'm sure I can round up some! 

Well, Ladies..don't mean to be a party pooper, but I have to get up in the am and get gas before work and I'm finishing watching the Oscars...Speaking of the Oscars...Angelina Jolie--LOOKS HORRIBLE! I'm surprised someone doesn't force feed her--she looked so much better in Tomb Raider when she was a little heavier...Brad Pitt doesn't seem like the type to go for "skin and bones" but then again--to each his own...:rofl:....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

She is looking AWFUL I wrote it on my fb status LMAO


----------



## TandA08

Steph, I'll send ya the horseshit to shoot at Andi's doctor!! :rofl: I have plenty of it!!

Amanda, I am sooo sorry you are feeling depressed right now and to make things harder for you that your friend is pregnant! I would definitely advise to keep BDing even after you ovulate! But, don't lose hope yet, AF hasn't arrived yet, so let's wait to see if she does before we start planning your next cycle :haha: Love ya girl!!

Jenn, hope you didn't work too hard yesterday!

Ash, how ya doing? I am sooo sorry, I didn't make it to the post office on Saturday! I've got to get there in the next day or so, so that you can get those preggie pops!


----------



## calebsmom06

OK, So I called in to work today...hehehe I figured I deserved an extra day off! I work my a** off lol! I have some errands to run so I will check i later and respond


----------



## waiting2012

Not seeing much if anything...Def not as good as saturday's test..But those pics were taken later in the day and then tweaked...This is FMU pics..Tweaked too..I see a thick something but not sure...I _might_ be 9 dpo or later...Should be 13 weeks on wednesday but who knows..Be honest...


----------



## waiting2012

Got to go and get my class..Be back at lunch ladies! Love ya!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

If I don't have my records in 40 minutes I'm calling them!!! Gonna be one mad momma an I swear if they ask me to show up in person I'm gonna scream at them and say WHAT ABOUT THE EMAIL I WAS SUPPOSED TO GET? Hmmmmphhhh! Anyways got my blood work this morning....soooooo then I suppose in a couple days I'll have the stupid ass Vericella shot and I don't care I'm not PREVENTING anything if God wants it to be so be it!

Tanya how are you doing today?

Brooke I can't wait til this month I sure hope you may have a "miracle" baby :) 

Jenn hope you have a great day! 

Ash----how are you feeling lately hope better :) an you don't feel sick anymore!

Amanda I hope your good over that way today!


----------



## TandA08

Steph, I'd have to say that today's tests aren't as obvious as Saturday's... and that is just so :wacko:

Andi, I'm alright, a little tired. It was a very busy weekend! And now I'm stuck at work... at a job that I'm quickly getting tired of.....

Jenn - glad you gave yourself the day off, we all need that once in a while!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Just called the doctor b/c of course I don't have my records yet...all b/c she wouldn't get him to sign the paper on Friday he won't be here in Pensacola until THURSDAY OMF goodness.....I'm mad. So shes going to email and ask if he can go ahead and get those to me w/out a siggy on them...and she says since I'm depressed they are going to try and bump my appt. up to like the day after DH's March 6th appt if possible...and I get my stupid Vericella shot OMG IM DEPRESSED Hopefully I will have those records someday soon 

I hope your days are much better than mines going :( then thank GOD hubby didn't get moved to night shift since they are now 24 hours for an exercise :( grrrr.....at least he got to keep his 8 hour days :) THANK GOD for that at least!


----------



## Affyash

Ladies! I know I said I was going to get back on yesterday and I blew it! Shoot me with horseshit! I had a pretty mellow day but I was so sick to my stomach and so tired! Quinn's been super clingly lately and I can't even leave the room without him throwing a tantrum. It's sweet and I appreciate how much he loves me, but damn! Mama needs some rest right now! Feel totally nauseated again this morning, I'm so not used to this. Never felt this way with Q. Ugh!

Steph, I'm not seeing much on that FMU test but maybe that's just cause you are one of those that afternoon wee wee is better. FX for you hun, you so deserve this and your time will come. In the meantime, can you please get a better camera for taking pics of your tests!? LOL, I have such a hard time deciphering them cause they're so dang blurry!

Amanda, I'm so sorry you're feeling so blue this month. I know how it feels to have BFNs every damn time! It took us 13 months to conceive this one and the only thing I changed was BDing after O at my doctor's insistence. She was like, you're doing it wrong! So, I bet that's the key for you too. Hang in there, it's coming!

Andi you best get that email today! Or else we're all coming down there and shooting that doctor and his staff with horseshit! Keep us posted, and let us know what it says. FX for you!

Brooke I want to see a BFP from you! Condom babies are awesome! LOL, it would be a miracle but a very cool one nonetheless! Glad you're keeping busy getting your house all ready, can't wait to see pics! 

Tanya no worries on the preggie pops, I have a couple left. I'll look forward to getting them though! Nausea sucks! Hope you had a nice relaxing weekend. And now I really want grilled cheese and tomato soup!

Jenn glad you're taking today off, we all need to rest every once in awhile. I wish my son would eat two sandwiches back to back, he's a skinny minnie too! Hope you're feeling good!

Love you girls, I'll be on later...this time I promise!


----------



## waiting2012

Sitting here on my lunch...Thank God I only have 4 kiddos today! YAY! 

Sorry about the poor picture quality..I am just getting used to the camera on my phone--sometimes it takes good pictures and sometimes it doesn't...UGH...I'm going to run to the grocery store here in town and the DG then I'll be back online to reply properly..So much to reply to! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...Sorry if I miss anything--
Andi--WTH??? Is the nurse smoking crack?:growlmad: I love how they tell you one thing and then do another! GEESH! I would be throwing the biggest PISS FIT ever! Did she actually say "since your depressed"? Its JUST that your depressed but also PISSED OFF that you are having to do all this that they want and then be told "you have to wait 3 months"..WTH???? :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
:brat::brat::brat:
:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:

Its just NOT FAIR!!!! On the positive note--I'm sending you prays hun! And I loved the video! Too cute!

Ashe--Sure you already saw my message about the pics...Yeah--they do suck! I did enlarge them--I wonder if that is what made them so hard to see...:dohh: They were FMU but is it FMU if you have to get up at 3:00am because the cops are at the neighbor's house and wake you up with their strobe lights hence making you need to get up and pee? :growlmad: Then I was up at 5:30--usual get up time...I didn't think about that 2 hours or so may not have been long enough for taking it..I know evaps will happen but I'll take another pic when I get home and see if it makes as big a difference as it did saturday..

Tanya and Jenn--how are you ladies doing?

Amanda--:hugs::hugs::hugs:..Love ya hun! 

Brooke--Here's to a Condom baby...:rofl::thumbup: Just takes one little sperm to escape and be a :ninja: in the night! :rofl:...Couldn't help myself! LOL

Now for my vent....So I went to the DG and was picking things up to use in class, etc..And put 3 more of their $ tests in my basket..Walked to the register and the girls were switching out. The girl that waited on me today--waited on my when I bought the box with the 2 blue dyed ones and 2 $ tests last week..She was like, "3 more??" I was literally God-smacked..I just looked at her and said, "well, 86+ days without my period" and she said, "I went 2 months. It could be something else"..I kept thinking--you are here to ring my items up, take my money and wish me a nice day..NOT here to make me feel 2 inches tall and look like a moron for still buying their tests..Which needless to say I will not be doing anymore..It was bad enough to go to the DG where we live because an old co-worker was there and would make feel stupid for asking for them (there they put them behind the counter)..I keep thinking if I want to buy 100 of the damn things that is my choice, not hers--I help her keep her job not the other way around. How would she like it if I waited on her and made her feel stupid about her shopping choices...?????:growlmad:

So other than that, and some nausea I had in the lunch room when the kids were eating and some nausea I had this am--not much is going on...

Damn, why do people have to be so rude!:growlmad:
:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea b/c I told her I was depressed on Friday and would like to see my records to try and calm myself down....since I was upset....


----------



## waiting2012

I went and redownloaded it from my computer without adjusting the size before tweaking it to see what I could see...The one thing about this test when I took it was that the control line seems a bit to close to the middle but it was like that--I didn't know where the control line would show up until it did--lets face it--they are only a $1...LOL... Each of these is a tweaked picture except for the 1st one...Its the original just as was when I downloaded it from my email without resizing...










Have just a few minutes...But let me just say--I feel like I have major "want to see a line" eye...Please slap me back into reality! Or shoot me with horse shit! :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Yea b/c I told her I was depressed on Friday and would like to see my records to try and calm myself down....since I was upset....

Awe sweetie...You may have told her that, but she didn't have to rub it in..She could have been a bit more tact than that...So sorry sweetie..What's her number? I bet I can find out where she lives and leave her a gift for when she gets home...:rofl:...SO SO SO SORRY!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Steph - I HATE IT when the cashiers comment on what you are buying! HATE IT HATE IT HATE IT!!!!! :grr: Example... hubby and I can not leave the house without both of us having our tube of chapstick! We are sooo addicted to it. And the grocery store doesn't always carry our favorite flavor, so when we are getting low on our supply at home, I stock up on more from the store. One time, I had grabbed like a dozen (like I said, we like to stock up so we don't run out), and the cashier was all "what's with all the chapstick" - all attitudey like that!! Oh... did I mention.... I HATE IT!? Yeah, I wanted to slap her! :rofl:


----------



## Affyash

Aw Steph and Andi, today's been rough for you guys!

Steph, I totally agree with you and Tanya, I already feel embarrassed enough buying pregnancy tests (for what reason I do not know) but to have the cashier call you out on it is just disgusting. I wish we could come up with witty angry and biting comments on the spot and not so many after the fact. Hugs hun, it's ok. I love you!

Andi, seriously, that woman needs to be shot. First off, who cares if you're depressed, you have the right to be and right now with everything going on and NO ANSWERS from them, you're almost required to be. I hope you finally get that email and that it sheds some light on what's going on with you. Major hugs!!!!

Almost gagged on my food at lunch - had Chipotle. I hate feeling sick. I love that it's because I'm pregnant. BUT I HATE FEELING SICK! LOL!


----------



## Affyash

Aw Steph and Andi, today's been rough for you guys!

Steph, I totally agree with you and Tanya, I already feel embarrassed enough buying pregnancy tests (for what reason I do not know) but to have the cashier call you out on it is just disgusting. I wish we could come up with witty angry and biting comments on the spot and not so many after the fact. Hugs hun, it's ok. I love you!

Andi, seriously, that woman needs to be shot. First off, who cares if you're depressed, you have the right to be and right now with everything going on and NO ANSWERS from them, you're almost required to be. I hope you finally get that email and that it sheds some light on what's going on with you. Major hugs!!!!

Almost gagged on my food at lunch - had Chipotle. I hate feeling sick. I love that it's because I'm pregnant. BUT I HATE FEELING SICK! LOL!


----------



## TandA08

Ash I'm sorry you're feeling so icky. I'm totally sayin you're havin a girl!!!! Awww, we can do playdates!!!!

Steph, I think I jinxed myself when I told you that I was glad to be over that nasty taste in my mouth. I've been fighting it all day today! That taste makes me so nauseous, so, Ash - I'm sick right there with you today!!

And I'm trying to snack on foods to keep the taste away, but I keep getting the hiccups. Do you know how hard it is to eat when you have the hiccups!!? I mean.. seriously... think about it :rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

Aww you all, I only have a sec. to respond I have potatoes boiling for mash potatoes and my roast is about finished.
Sorry yall are having the nausea ttoday:( I say your having a girl too ash! I had that metal taste through my first trimester and I hatd it to! I actually forgot all about it! 
Andi- did you get any answers? I hate how they are being! You shouldnt have to feel depressed for them to give you your info! That is your rights as a patient to your own records and it should not be sooooo damn hard to find ut this kind of info on yourself!
Steph-hope your feeling better, dont get yourself down. It is all confusing but just think in a couple days youll have that doc appointment and hopefully have some real answers:)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm sooo depressed ...she said she'd call me back when it all was worked out or whatever and I never got a call today :( soooo freaking figures I have to wait until freaking Thursday shes making me feel like a "liar" b/c I keep claiming I'm going to get my records and she freaking is making this hard as HECK...I'm so irritated. Now AF cramps are here so we all know how this is gonna end today....I feel HORRIBLE...hubby knew how bad my day was going and brought me home a small gift and a card :) made my bad day go to WONDERFUL day :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:blush:Emmm so AF isn't here and I pee'd on a stick...and well :( DAMNIT WHY DID I DO THAT?
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7









2.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 9









3.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 7









4.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 6









5.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Grr @ myself WHYYYY SOMEONE PINCH ME PLZ
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 9









7.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Affyash

LOL Andi! Aaaaaand I totally see a line on the pink one...am I the only one? WTF? That's how mine started missy...what dpo are you? 14ish?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm 13 dpo just what my ticker says :) Its soooo faint I almost didn't notice it!


----------



## Affyash

Here's my tweek...do you see it?
 



Attached Files:







4.jpeg
File size: 186.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here is a side by side of blue one and pink one :( I swear AF is coming!:cry: I know the lines are there they are clear as day here in person :( just don't trust it :(
 



Attached Files:







CRIEEEE.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 5









FINAL.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## waiting2012

Thought I'd share what I've been working on...


Now if I go by countdown to pregnancy--today is 9 dpo...OR Wednesday is 13 weeks...At least something is showing up--not any darker than saturday's but we are kind of consistant...:rofl:..WTH is consistant? Is like normal? :rofl:

Ok, going to throw some food in the oven..very nauseated this evening..figure I need to eat something..Be right back to catch up..
:hugs:


----------



## Affyash

I'm sorry I didn't see your ticker...I so hope this is it for you Andi, you just never know. I have cramps right now just like I did before AF DIDN'T come this month. FX for you hun!


----------



## Affyash

Oooo Steph that's good! Hope it's not evaps for you and Andi! FX for you ladies!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks sweetie I added another pic not sure if it'll be any clearer seems they look better on the phone lol than when I post them!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi! I see the lines too!!! FX'ed we both end up with something brewing..Even if it was wonky hormones and such that screwed me through January and part of this month--maybe we are destined to be bump buddies...I will gladly settle for whatever I can get at this point--anything beats feeling like I'm crazy! LOL...


----------



## waiting2012

Totally agree with ya' hun on the pics--same here...I can see something on the tests, but not sure so I take a pic--then I think I see it clearer on the pic but when I download it--its like, WTF?....:rofl:....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think this might be same pic but I swear :( grrr!
 



Attached Files:







OK.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## waiting2012

Well, the hubby called--better get the grub a cooking--BRB!


----------



## waiting2012

PS..I can something on both of those tests Andi!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OK I gotta stop being a post whore LOL AF cramps are here DUH Andi its AF time duhh not :bfp: time duhhh me...STOP IT!!
 



Attached Files:







another.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6









another1.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 5









another2.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## waiting2012

I is back..LOL...Threw some frozen chimis and epanadas in the oven...Ready to vomit right now...UGH...

Andi--I'm sorry that huzzie didn't send your stuff to you! That is such crap! My God! I want you to get a blaring :bfp: so you throw that in that nurse's face...Maybe we will both be able to do that! Wouldn't that be a load of fun!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

your not being a post whore Andi! I see something hun!...Love you sweetie..Post your pics! Love looking at them, and then I don't feel like a post whore! :rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I did a black and white one an I think you can see clearer on it let me know! Tilt screen back :) lmao
 



Attached Files:







another2blackandwhite.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ehhhhhhh this is going to DRIVE ME INSANE ladies :(


----------



## waiting2012

Yep, der it is!


----------



## waiting2012

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

have to check on the food...BRB


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks sweetie :) I just don't TRUST IT AT ALL :( I know AF is coming :( GRRR

You know whats even more strange....

Jason saw a ghost the other night he doesn't even BELIEVE in them....in fact he made fun of me for a long time b/c I did.....and it was a lady on his side of the bed...and she said "GOOD" and poof he said she was gone....WTFreakkkkk LOL....he freaked me out I had chills n stuff.....ever since I've been craving VITAMINS like the gummy ones OMG...and GUMMY WORMS :) lol


----------



## waiting2012

I believe in that kind of stuff! Maybe it was someone from your past that is telling you that all is good..No pun, hun...Maybe it is a sign from above? :winkwink:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I duno he described her but I didn't get it.....


----------



## waiting2012

Adrian used to talk about her "indian cousins"--It wasn't until after it was brought up in conversation that I found out that Jason's family is native american--ever since she was little she has been very stuck on the fact that she is part native american. His grandma (adrian's great grandma) tried very hard to hide the fact she was 1/2 native american...I think anything is possible...My Jason doesn't believe in the hereafter either and thinks my Ghost Hunter shows that I watch are bunch of hooey but yet he himself has seen the apparition of an older woman out his dad's old place that has been in his family since they had come to Wise County back in the 1800's...Go figure..I wish I could get a hint of something like that...LOL..The closest I got was our pastor's sermon sunday about how God is always surprising us and it is matter of faith. I have faith, I don't doubt God or his intentions--just sometimes I wish I could see what the message is--its very blurry right now--know what I mean?


----------



## waiting2012

Well Ladies...I'm going to head off of here..I've got a hankering for chocolate chip cookies but they aren't cooked..LOL..So going to fix up a batch and veg then probably to bed I'll go...

Luv and Hugs...Have 3 tests--Hopefully, they'll get better looking...

Night to all! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Night love I'm off right behind you!


----------



## Affyash

Oh Steph and Andi I can already see another night tossing and turning and thinking of you both (and Amanda of course!) and Brooke if she starts trying soon lol! But seriously I see lines on all of your tests! I mean it! That black and white one Andi is super obvious. And Steph wouldn't it be miraculously amazing if you caught the egg and so didn't even know it? My fx for all of you I want to wish you all my live and luck!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey Ash its 4:30 am here and I'm up crying before the daylight :( My husband an I just got in a big fight and I think our marriage is just lies....I want a divorce and no baby....this is a blessing all in one. I don't want another one right now I'm sick and tired of the way he's been treating me lately its pretty bad here....and I didn't realise until this morning how bad things truly are with us....I asked him a question and he lied to my face I think I'm done with my marriage :( really and truly I'm done :( I duno even how to tell him but I want this over and done with....right now!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Sorry i've not properly been on, gonna go read through what i've missed!

Steph, awe I know what you mean. How exciting would that be though if you were just now pregnant!? I mean, annoying, frustrating, confusing and sad because you should be further along but amazing in it's own way!!! I'm definitely seeing lines on your tests though! Fingers crossed that this all works out soon for you!

Brooke, how amazing would that be if you ARE pregnant! Fingers crossed for a miracle!!

Ashley, your nearly 7 weeks!!! :happydance: so exciting, hope your feeling amazing!

Tanya, hope those hiccups are gone! They are awful! I don't get them a lot but when I do, I get them like 20 million times in one day >.< and yes it's definitely a struggle to eat with them haha.

Jenn, hope your well love!!

Andi, i'm so sorry about everything your going through, including the rocky situation with DH. I wish I had some magical words of wisdom to make everything better but I don't know what to say :( I guess you've just gotta do what's right for the both of you. Maybe try talking everything out and getting everything off your mind and telling each other where you wanna go from here and see how things go. I'm so sorry though that things are so tough at the moment :( I hope everything starts looking up though, sending lots of cuddles :hugs::hugs: 


As for me, temp dropped this morning as well as yesterday and the day before (actually, yesterdays temp stayed the same as the day before) although all temps are still above the cover line. AF was due today and it's not 9pm and NO SIGN!!! All I had was a bit of cramping yesterday which made me think AF was coming for sure but no cramping at all since and yeah no AF :S I think my cervix feels open so don't know what's going on there but it keeps moving. CM is wet feeling, a bit creamy and I had a blob of sticky CM this arvo, lightly yellow I think. Been feeling like I need to pee all the time since Saturday or Sunday, had a wierd feeling in my mouth yesterday, wasn't dry or "wet" or anything lol but it felt like I had a thick film of saliva all through it if that makes sense :S it was really wierd! Have no idea what's going on because i'm still getting clear BFNs! Oh, and i'm SO tired at the moment, I normally goto bed at 11pm and not even tired then but i'm just so so sleepy at the moment!!! Hope this is it but probably not...

Well I hope all you ladies are well, sorry if I missed anything :( I'm sure i have though :( 

:hugs: xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

DEEP BREATH!!
Gulp..


Ok, so.. I think i'm going to stop testing next month (providing i'm not currently pregnant).
Can't believe i'm saying that haha, I LOVE temping. I'm thinking though, that I can get some "help" in May if i'm not pregnant by then so maybe this coming cycle and the next one I won't temp or use OPKs; i'll be COMPLETELY in the dark! I'll have an idea of when i'll ovulate but not an exact date because it's changed by a few days recently so maybe that'll just keep it fun and stress free. What do we think?
I need to try something though because nothing is working >.< 

Is is sad to say that this is a bit of a thrill ;) hahaha. I feel a bit REBELLIOUS and DARING! Heaven forbid I stop TEMPING :haha: :haha:

Oh my, i've gone crazy :wacko:


----------



## waiting2012

I will read and catch up on my morning break but wanted to share this am's test...LOL...have a look and a laugh...



Can't wait to catch up!

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## calebsmom06

Andi- I am so so sorry you are feeling so down right now:( I really dont know what to say:( What happen? I hope you are feeling a bit better by now. You have to do what is best for you and your babies. I understand when someone lies especially right in your face it is hard to trust them again, especially if its about something small. 
Amanda-I am soooo hopeful for you right now, I hope this is all working out for you and that you get your BFP this month! Thats exciting! Are you going to test again in the am? I so hope so and post a pic!
Gotta go get ready for work, ive been on the comp. way to much this morning lol
Everyone-hope you are having a good morning:) Love yall


----------



## TandA08

Andi and Steph, there are lines on those test for sure! Hope they continue to darken and become nice strong BFPs!!!!

Amanda - 9pm and AF hadn't arrived!!?! That sounds like awesome news! I can't wait to see your next test. And if for some unknown reason this isn't it (but I'm sure it is) then your plan to stop temping sounds like a great idea! 

I spent so much time reading and catching up, now I gotta get back to work.

I'll be back soon....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I see something on that test.....FX for you Steph!!! 

I'm feeling a little better...he begged me to tell him I loved him this morning (I do) but I couldn't bring myself to tell him that I do. He hurt me so bad this morning :( ......I have jealousy issues and hes not helping at all w/ the whole situation. 

Somethings wrong w/ my eye and I didn't feel like "it" last night....so instead of waking me up this morning for it...he just "does it" instead of asking if I felt like it then....then I asked did he "do it" he lied to my face about it....that hurt.....then he said "Your about to start your period" just like that....I was like THANKS....anyways maybe I took it further than I should have but it did really hurt my feelings A LOT! 

Sorry its a bit TMI :( but the little lies add up to big lies :( and I'm not sure I'm ready for this yet....

I truly don't know why this "issue" bothers me sooooo much but it does....it strikes a nerve that he'd rather just "do it" than asking if I felt like it this morning....its always excuse after excuse....so I swear he won't get any from me for over a month now I'm seriously DONE w/ it :( all he had to do was tell the TRUTH for ONCE :(


----------



## waiting2012

OH ANDI!--honey...I hate when the dh does shit like that too...I've been there before..And it hurts when the dh is so insensitive like that...Mine has been going on how the cat has "a bump and a bump and a bump.." then he'll laugh and say, "well at least we know the cat can get pregnant"...MEN! I just want to throw it both of his and the doctor's face! SUPER BIG HUGS :hugs: HUN!!! We are here for you! 

Amanda--Awesome plan of action although I think you may get your :bfp: this month--fx'ed for it sweetie!

Tanya, Jenn and Ashe--how is preggo life treating you? Hopefully all is good! 

I thought this morning's test was looking pretty good myself...but then again--not sure..Cntdwn2pg-going by what my cycles should be says 10 dpo IF not pregnant..So who knows...I took some more pics and sent them to my email but may not have time on this break to get them posted..I took a shower and felt an overwhelming to vomit this am--it was like nausea on steroids--I got it up to the back of my throat and went "uh-uh"..LOL..Sorry TMI....Wasn't so bad after that...boobs are super sore all the way into my armpits again--WTF is up with that? Just tired of guessing...but I'll keep on tredging along until my appointment on thursday so don't be surprised if I load the thread up with even more pics..I think the lines are getting more noticable but then again, I think they all the look the same to me...IRL I can see a faint thick color on the test but then again--I may just be seeing things..:rofl:...talk about line eye...

Hope everyone's day gets a bit better--Prayers to everyone!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think I realize just this crap isn't meant to be.....I now can't get ANY of my records b/c the "results will have to be interpreted" NO SHIT I just want my FSH numbers and prog. numbers and you won't freaking give them to me REALLY....then DH calls and I don't even wanna talk to him and I TRY to...and he jumps down my throat about he doesn't understand how he even upset me to begin with...number one he lied....number two he just threw PERIOD out there like it was no big deal which now its not wishing it would come on.....and 3 he didn't care about my needs only his own :( I GIVE UP!

Maybe I just needed a cry :( I duno seems like since 4 this morning its all I've done :(


----------



## Affyash

Aw Andi honey I'm so sorry you're having such a hard morning. If it's any consolation to you, my hubby and I have had the exact same argument. He satisfied himself one morning right in the smack of ovulation a couple months back and when I asked him to BD he said he didn't feel like it. Totally hurt my feelings. Then I asked him if he had already satisfied himself and he meekly said yes. At least he didn't lie, but I was SOOOOOO pissed. I can totally relate and understand how you're feeling. I think men just don't understand what it's like to be a woman and need to feel loved and wanted. They are totally focused on one thing - being satisfied. I hope you guys can talk it out and be honest with one another and not end things so abruptly. Big huge hugs to you!!!

Steph I don't totally see a line on this morning's pic but I don't totally not either. If you're seeing them irl, then they're there. Only two more days til your appt, I hope against hope that good news is coming your way!

Amanda I hope that old crusty witch stays away from you this month. And if not, I def agree with your plan to do something different and not temp. This last month I had no OPKs (I never temped) and I didn't do any testing to confirm when I was Oing. Only cm and cramping clued me in. And guess what? I got prego. Just BD all around potential O time and don't stop until you've totally dried up again (3+ days after O) and I think this might be it for you. Although, hopefully you already are prego and none of this will matter! FX for you!!

Jenn and Tanya hope you're having a wonderful morning ladies!

Brooke thinking of you!

I'm really good this morning. Hoping the ms stays away today or at least until later! Love you girls!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've tried to talk to him...its going no where :(......he makes it worse talking about it. He didn't care that the night before I wanted to and I told him that he knew it...then the next morning he couldn't wait for me he just went ahead an did his thing....as I'm waiting in bed for him he's doing what I was going to surprise him with :( I just told my mom she called and I told her I was just having a bad day...I hate not telling her the truth about things but how the hell would I explain to her why I've been crying 7 hours straight.....I couldn't because I'd embarrass myself an Jason....I just wish AF would come on...shes gotta be coming....but where is she...I'm not even cramping today...just a slight headache from crying so much.

My eye is having symptoms of Bell's Palsy...I haven't had it since I was pregnant with my oldest.....


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--like I said sweetie--been there hun! I wish the waiting would just hurry up and be over for ya'....You and me both! It sucks sitting in limbo...I still want to see you get your :bfp: though--you may not think you want it but I think that is exactly what you need sweetie! :hugs:

Ashe--I know what you mean about my test...IRL I thought I saw something that was looking pink--just looked again--and its yellow...UGH...I guess I was just seeing things..Oh well...I'm probably not pg, instead just absolutely crazy...Probably just really good evaps I've gotten and thursday can't get here fast enough so I can move on...I give up..I'm tired of waiting and just plain tired...

I will post the pics I've got--but I'm thinking I was just seeing things..where is the "oh, well" smiley when you need it?:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Just realized--I should have been 13 weeks tomorrow...:cry:...Oh well...90 days tomorrow with no period..Should I do the "come on menopause" cheer--seems like it is the only ticker that is probably right for me...So much for "maybe" being 10 dpo or 13 weeks...Oh well....


----------



## waiting2012

Well, since I'm driving myself mad' as a loon--I decided WTH...Went and did it ladies...I just placed my order for psychic reading from Gail... Best 10 pounds I hope that I ever spend! LOL...Of course Paypal converted my us dollars to pounds but I can say I bought something from the UK now, right? I should get the reading in 1-2 days may take a bit longer the site said due to the timezone differences--but I am sure it will be well worth it.. It won't give information about any pregnancies right now--as in "if" I'm pregnant I can't ask her to do a reading telling me what I will have ect...But, maybe it will give insight to what the future may hold in the way of _*any*_ future babies for Jason and I... I've read good things about her--have any of you done something so ridiculous??? LOL...Maybe I should have just flushed the money down the drain, but I really think it will help...Ok, I'm like Jekyll and Hyde--Or more so like the roadrunner and coyote--I'm Wil E' Coyote chasing the roadrunner--I get close but WHAM hit with the anvil and the roadrunner gets further away...:rofl:...I like that...:winkwink:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LMAO Steph...thats hilarious. I think I'm just moody and AF is coming I got cramps now....full blown.....just waiting on the flow to start.....

No sex for DH for at least 2 weeks...I'm that pissed really! 

My mom came over she felt so bad for me I told her it was "marital" issues and she wanted to cry to :( I told her it was personal and I could tell her some not all of the issues.....one is the fact he comes in and plays video games from the time he gets home til the time we go to bed----big TURN OFF....

Anyways my mom and Trysten went to get me some lunch I can't wait to eat! I haven't eaten all day and its nearly 2 pm! I haven't drank anything at all either :(


----------



## waiting2012

A whole lot to these pics other than take them in a different light..I'm not sure what to make of it ladies...I know, I know, I know..appointment on thursday--wait till then..But what fun is in waiting? Instead I'll bore you with my posts and my pics...:thumbup:

first 2 are tweaked and the last is the original picture..I can make something on it, but why do I feel so "der-da-der":wacko: about it?





Need to mention that there is a line on there--but to the right of the line--its yellowish in color IRL...I quit taking my prenatals along while back--didn't think I needed to, but my pee-pee is still this bright yellow color...Go figure...probably the amount of gatorade I drink..LOL

Maybe ya'll need to tweak them and see what ya'll get?????:shrug::shrug:


----------



## waiting2012

Awe, Andi..That'll serve his butt right! I've kind of been holding back from my hubby too--for other reasons--but he has had in the month of February so he can't complain to much...LOL..Hope your lunch is AWESOME! I had tater salad, and chocolate chip cookies...I'm not really all that hungry--more in a snackie kind of mood...Got my gatorades though and sprite...Hydrate, Hydrate, Hydrate...My cm is playing games with me too..I swear it feels like I'm starting--leaking that bad--but nope, nadda--TMI-I know but it's not really making it to my underwear just gives that 'squishy' feel inside--make sence..:rofl::rofl:...there ain't nothing sacred here is there??? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## TandA08

Steph, I totally see a line in that last test! I'm hoping big time for you and Andi! And Amanda - how are you today girl?!

Me? Well, I'm just tired today, didn't sleep worth shit last night. I had to drive my hubby's truck to work today so he could finally "work" on my truck. Not sure if I had mentioned it or not, but the other week, when my check engine light came on, and hubby took the codes and reset the light, well Friday the light came back on. So, today he took the codes again. It's still throwing "air to fuel ratio rich" and "air to fuel ratio lean" .... sorry, but it can't be both! So it might be the oxygen sensor going bad. He also replaced the negative terminal on the battery, because it was loose and the battery itself is probably fine. So.... now.... back to driving it and seeing if the check engine light comes back on again... lol. Fun stuff.....


----------



## Affyash

Haha Steph you make me laugh! You will never be annoying or boring to us, you can post as many BFNs and BFPs as you damn well want! I def see a line in that last test too, so there. And I'm not sure of the color but it doesn't look yellow... FX for you hun I would be totally poas too if I was you!

Andi hang in there, the anger from him lying will subside and then you can have a heart to heart with him. Let it mellow for a little bit since you're both probably pissed about it. And what did that cow from the fertility doctor say today? STILL need to wait?

Tanya that sucks about your truck! It sounds like it might be a little bi-polar! Hope your hubby gets it figured out quick. And get some sleep tonight, I so know how it feels to not have enough!


----------



## TandA08

:rofl: Ash!!! I just realized I hadn't read the fine print in your ticker lately! OMG! :rofl: "Ah morning sickness. Right about now mommy's realizing she needs to clean the toilet a little better" :rofl: I guess that only applies if you've been vomiting, and I don't recall you saying that you have. But still, it's pretty damn funny!


----------



## Affyash

Ha! I read that to Joe the other night! We both had a laugh. But no, I haven't actuallly gotten sick yet. Hope I don't!
I just read this and thought of you!
https://www.babycenter.com/0_sleep-...momspreg_20120228:5&pe=MlVCRWROUnwyMDEyMDIyOA..


----------



## waiting2012

Oh..nausea how I am hating you so....i dont know about ashe but a good clean toliet bowl is looking good right now to..lmao... Checked my cp super high extra wet and my c was bluish white...wth?? am I fing rainbow brite now???? Cant wait to get off work and get online with yall and reply properly!!


----------



## waiting2012

Sing along if you know the words...
_One is the loneliest number that you ever heard...Two isn't quite as lonely but...something, something, something..._

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Yes, I have finally gone MAD!


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya--sorry to hear about the troubles with your truck! hope they get are able to get fixed for ya!

Not a whole going on I guess..Another quiet night on the Ponderosa, huh??? 

I'll try to check in later and see if anyone is or was on..

Love and Hugs, Stephanie


----------



## Affyash

LOL Steph you are so funny! Your symptoms def sound promising! High cp almost pointing at my booty, wet cm are totally some of the things I noticed. I loved the Rainbow Brite comment! Can't say I've ever seen blue cm but yellow oh yes! K I gotta pick up my boy, I'll be back on later!


----------



## waiting2012

Too funny Ashe...I didn't mean "blue" like Blue..LOL...No, its milky and white but the white has this slight bluish tint...I guess I'm not making sence lol..On the tp its def whitish in color but on my finger it has this pale tint of blue to it--almost like the redness of my fingertips is making it appear to be a faint, faint, shade of blue? Gosh, I sound like a freaking idiot...:rofl:...Shit, since I'm so picture happy..Maybe I'll take one of those "TMI" pics and show ya...But knowing my luck--when I go to do it--there won't be anything to see..:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

**I was also playing around on Pregnology putting in the dates that we bd'ed this month--just for shits and giggles..a November due date around Jason's birthday...Oh, I can't wait for Gail's prediction...**

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: (only because it's easier to laugh than to get down about it..)


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, ya'll asked for it...Well, not everyone asked for it, but your going to get it anyways...:rofl:...going to my email now, back in a sec...


----------



## AmandaBaby

Blergh. I think the witch is here, she'd a bit slow to fully start though! Temp dropped to 36.2 this am which is below my coverline a dbim having very light spotting, brown/light red. Its nearly 12pm though and it's still spotting, nothing much on the liner and when I checked my cervix it was just brownish with a tinge of watery looking red... Normally I spot for an hour and by the time I get to work its full on. Weird :S holding very little hope but if I ovulated at the later date then I'm only 10 dpo. Implantation? Haha I don't think so. I will continue trmping tomorrow if af doesn't really get going today but once its here I'm gonna stop. I'll hide my thermometor and opks and just try not to worry. I'll have sex when I want to and just try to jeep it fun. Of course I'll try and make sure I do it when I think I'm ovulating though and I may just keep going all through the tww. We usually atop as soon as I ovulate so there's like a 12 day LP game and then when I get af is like 6 days so nearly 20 days when OH and I don't do the deed! Eeeep!! I never realised it was like that. Sex has become so revolved around trying to conceive so I think we need to change that! I read something last night about instead of "trying" fot a baby, "invite" a baby. It was more in detail but I like the idea :)

Well lunch is nearly over so I best be off, I will check back in this arvo though!! Hops all is well xx


----------



## waiting2012

about to post the most personal pics you'd ever want to see--I haven't lost ya'll yet have I?....:rofl::rofl::rofl:...


----------



## waiting2012

This was the first swipe at the cervical opening which was actually tilted toward the back and right side--I couldn't almost feel it the opening because it was tilted so..

This was a second swipe but around the right side where it was tilted towards (if that makes sence) 

This was not another swipe but more or less I was checking the thickness to see if it was tacky or what--it actually had a bit of ewcm in it and I took a pic of the stretch it had--but didn't download it as I didn't want to really gross ya'll out! :rofl: 

I obviously have no shame....:blush::blush::blush:

*****************************************************************
Amanda--if your af is acting like that--it might be IB...Just keep an eye on it..LOL..and let us know what happens--praying its IB and that you are 10 dpo with a little bean in there! :hugs: and lots of prayers hun!!! I so want you to get your bean!!! I like the idea of not stressing sweetie though! One lady on here did a post about how she is not having a TWW anymore...She's going to bd like everytime she is ovulating...Might be a thought if it is AF....

Love ya girl!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Now this is interesting....One of the pics on this link is how my cm looked when I stretched it...Odd...Hmmm....Maybe???
https://www.amandabears.com/cervical-mucus-in-pregnancy.html


OK, enough about me...Seems that is all I am able to talk about...SO SORRY..I'm being an absolute bore tonite...

I so want to hear good news from girls waiting for their bfp's! Amanda--I really think it might be IB!!!!! FINGERS, TOES, LEGS, and EYES are crossed for it!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Not to keep talking about "me"...But I so almost forgot..LOL...Jason talked to his attorney today...He's asking my mother'n'laws attorney to provided "discovery" information..He wants to know where she works, where my step-father'n'law works, how they get to work, where Sahara is when they are at work, on what grounds does she have for denying Jason access to Sahara, their income, etc...I think its funny in a way because all this "denial of access" started when we got back from a trip to my parents in Kansas and Sahara had gone with us...Sahara had already told Adrian and her other sister she wants to live with us or her mom...I hope that they reverse the custody and Jason gets his daughter...It would be a blessing for us all...

Jenn and Tanya--18 whopping weeks!!! OMG! You guys are so far along right now! Time is flying by so quickly for you both! AND
Ashe--7 weeks! My goodness it seems like yesterday you were just getting your :bfp:!

I feel so positive right now even though this cloud of confusion looms...I just want to hold tight to that feeling, ya know? I want Amanda, Andi, and Brooke to join me in this feeling as it is almost a peaceful, loving feeling...I'm sure tomorrow something will happen and I'll feel down in the dumps again or thursday will come and I won't be any closer to anything than I am now..Not closer to knowing, not closer like I said to anything..So I have to think positive...I've never felt more alert or aware I think...I am sure I sound like a rambling idiot..But tomorrow will be different I'm sure...

I love ya'll for putting up with me...It is not my intention to drive anyone away, and hopefully, I'm not doing that...


----------



## waiting2012

So so so so so so sorry for being a complete jackass everyone....No more talk about the crap I'm dealing with--I want to hear how everyone is! 

Amanda--my FX are still crossed for you sweetie!

Andi--Let me know how you are doing sweetie! FX'ed for you too! Wasn't AF due today--and she hasn't shown????

Tanya and Jenn--Love ya'll--and I'm so happy you guys are doing so good right now..I hope work and home is going good too!!! Can't wait to see more "bump" pics from ya'll!

Ashe--when we will start to see "bump" pics from you??? :winkwink: Can't wait to see em!

I guess I'm heading to bed...It's almost 10..

Luv and Hugs All! :hugs:
I promise to not be a "thread" whore tomorrow--sorry if I became one tonite...:blush:


----------



## Affyash

Oh Stephanie you are no thread whore! And truly nothing is too tmi or "sacred" at least for me. Now because I'm feeling like I might vomit all over my bed (gotta love morning sickness) I won't look at your cm pics too closely lol! But I will say that milky stringy watery creamy cm were all kinds I got in the week prior to my bfp. I think you've got a good shot! I am wishing you massive heaps of baby dust! Love you girl!

Andi I hope your wretched witch stays away and you finally get a bfp. Hope things with the hubs have settled down or he's at least kissing your ass! Trust me I had total back and forth emotions with joe prior to the bfp so I can totally relate to your anger! Hugs!

Amanda so sorry to hear you're spotting I truly hope it is ib for you Hun! You'll get this someday and we can all laugh at how long it took us! Your plans for next month are good but I hope you don't need them!! Hugs!

Jenn and Tanya hope you're well and holy mOly 18 weeks that's awesome! Almost halfway there!

Brooke hope life's good!

I feel so full and nauseated its hard to concentrate! I'll get back on mañana when I'm feeling better! Love y'all!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

HEY! I'm here! Things are MUCH better here.....and no AF today but I'm sure she'll come in the next day or so....took HPT's tonight after not holding pee and negative of course. Soooo we went to a "dinner and a movie" its a place here you can watch a movie an you get tables that are stadium seating and you can order food at the push of a button. Its pretty neat an our first time going there :) we loved it.....but now I don't know if its the stress of the day or what....but I may end up going to the ER b/c I'm SICK AS A DOG...not out the top end out the bottom lmaoooooo...I know TMI......Its like pee outta my other end :( Jason thinks its sooooo funny b/c the movie had a scene of diarrhea in it and NOW I HAVE IT :( WHYYYYYY ME!!?!?!?!?!?!?! 

Anyways if it continues...after 3 Immodiums so far....I think it might be worth a trip so I don't become dehydrated :( its pretty bad here....and the cramping I'm not sure if its AF cramps or the gassy ouch ones :( they feel practically the same :( I can't tell the difference soooooo anyways.....my CERVIX on other hand has closed back up> I have no clue what that means.....sooooo I'm in LIMBO now :) Anyways I'm gonna try and lay down w/ heating pad an hope I can stay off the toilet long enough to sleep a little since I didn't get ANY sleep this past day it feels like!

Love you all and sorry I haven't updated sooner.....MISS YOU GUYS!!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Jenn, hope everything is going well with you!!

Tanya, sorry about all the hassle your having with your truck!! I hope DH can figure it out and fix it for you!! 

Andi, sorry to hear about the DH just worrying about himself :( Silly me just don't understand! Hoping everything works itself out. What dpo are you today? Fingers crossed AF doesn't arrive and you get a blaring BFP soon!!

Steph, really hope you get your blaring BFP soon as well, whether your only just pregnant or around 13 weeks! Either way I hope this is it for you!! Oh and i'm really seeing some lines on your test!!! :happydance:

Ash, glad the morning sickness has stayed away, I hope it continues to!!

Brooke, thinking of you :flower:


As for me... AF has officially got me so I guess i'm onto my back up plan. Not going to be temping in the morning or for the rest of the month. I love the idea of not having a two week wait. I'm just gonna keep doing the deed throughout the whole month (of course when the witch leaves!) I think i'll still get OH to get his sperm test done and i'll probably still get the progesterone blood test, just in case and to get the ball rolling if this plan doesn't work out. I always thought that I wasn't stressing "too much" about ttc but I think it really goes down to the mindset of things, everything revolves around having a baby and I think it just needs to be fun!!
So here's the things i'm going to change.. mindset wise..
Sex is sex, not baby dancing
The "TWW" will just be like any other days
I'll invite a baby, not try for one
I'll have sex when I want and not stop for 18 days (hahaha) thus reinforcing that sex is sex not for making babies :winkwink:
I'll have fun (in fact, i'm going out drinking this weekend!)
And, there's more but I can't think of them.
Let me know if any of you ladies can think of any mindsets I can change!! 

Oooooooh, funny story, or more irritating I guess. OHs brother turned 18 yesterday so they all went to the casino so play the pokies, I was gonna go but decided not to because they bore me haha. Anyway, Oh said he wouldnt be home til late so I was just gonna fall asleep on the lounge and then goto bed when he got home, well, midnight came and went to I decided to leave the lights on and goto bed. Got a message at 1am from Oh saying that they missed the last train out of the city and the next one wasn't until 4.30am!!! SO he wouldn't be home til 5.30ish! Ergh!! Lets just say I had the worst sleep and ended up waking every other hour lol >.< 

And that's about it 
:flower: xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

OH!! I forgot one...
I haven't been trying to get pregnant for the last 9/10 months, i've been a completely irresponsible 20 year old who is playing with fire by not using condoms or the pill!!! And for that, karma will bite me in the bum and I will eventually "heaven forbid" wind up with a baby :haha: :winkwink: 
Mwahahahahahahahahahahaha :haha:


----------



## waiting2012

On my phone so you know how that goes.. No nausea this am either. I do have a question..i just cbecked my cm and well its not thick but very watery.. Doesnt stretch that dood but best way to describe it is a period without the blood.tmi but its so dang wet and literalky feels like I am bleeding but withno blood..
gosh I am repeating myself and hate this phone.. I have this squishy feeling again...:rofl:
Theres more I want to say but have to wait till am break..
So stay tuned ladies...back after this brief break..:rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm up mom just brought little guy home since I was sick yesterday she kept my two babies :) I'm glad to have my little sunshine back :) he's my angel. My other she took to school.....ANYWAYS....no AF and it doesn't look like AF is coming until tomorrow I guess.....My last AF came early so I'm thinking....that.....it was 24 days sooo it should have been 25-26 so AF might not come til tomorrow....if that makes sense....I dunoooo though....WHO KNOWS :) I know I feel like throwing up right about now...but I figured if I was pregnant the doctor on base would have called by now to tell me....we shall see I suppose....I have to go that way to my little ones 3 year check today so I might just go by and see if they got the results of my blood work in yet....since AF isn't gonna come on! 

Steph now we are in the same stupid boat :( WHY US?!?!?!?!?! LMAO

Usually I feel AF coming at this point I dont' feel a thing!


----------



## TandA08

Thanks for the link Ash! I actually have a special preggie pillow that my friend gave me. It helps - I can't sleep without it - I even took it camping with me a few weeks ago when we went. LOL The bigger problem is falling back asleep after I've gotten up to pee. Once I get up my mind just starts going or I just toss and turn. Last night was better - not great, but better.

Steph - I'm thinking your CM is showing signs of a BFP. Crossing my fingers for you! Can't wait for your appt tomorrow!

Amanda - so sorry AF got you AGAIN! What is up with that!? But your plan for this next cycle sounds perfect! I love your mindset changes and I think that it will be all it takes and you end up pregnant this time! I guess I didn't realized you stopped BDing after O and I really think that if you keep Bding after O that you'll catch that egg for sure!!

Andi, sorry you've been so sick, hope you get better soon!

Jenn... how are you? 

I am freezing this morning! The last couple nights have been really cold. I'm so ready for consistently warmer weather!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well going by my luteal phase AF is technically one day late :) But you can't go by my recents because two of those 15 luteals were w/ Clomid and one was 16 and always had a longer cycle on Clomid. I don't know what to think LOL its late by one day or two at this point!

Fixed my overlay so you could see my temp drop then today it came back up technically ONE day late by other charts from before :)


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda--Sorry AF has officially arrived, but darlin' I LOVE THE NEW ATTITUDE!!! Keep that spirit alive and I know that March is going to truely deliver for you!!! Just think--when AF is gone--EVERYDAY IS O' DAY and Party likes it's 1999!! LOL--old "Prince" kudo...:flower:

Ashe--you are hoot hun! I'm so glad you didn't take a closer look at my cm pics--that would just be plain weird...:rofl:...

Tanya and Jenn--Can't wait till your next appointments--I love hearing how those visits go..Ya'll should be doing the glucose tests soon--FUN..(being sarcastic about the test being fun..:rofl:)

Amanda--That sounds great about the movie and dinner--we have a place or two like that in the metroplex although I've never been to one..Sounds like you had a really nice evening! Still no AF??? I will take that as a good sign if she hasn't arrived yet!

Brooke--Love ya hun!:coffee: I know your waiting but I hope your waiting ends soon!

Going to read what I may have missed--and I didn't realize my post this morning had so many typos--:rofl: thanks, phone!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Amanda I didn't even mention what I meant to...SORRY AF CAME :( that totally sucks booty :( I'm sooooo sorry. I just started small cramps but nothing like AF....I'm so confused as to where mine ran to LOL 

ohhh and Amanda.....I won't be temping this month either when AF comes :) I won't be even using OPK's its just gonna be whatever....DH thinks he can PERFORM better not knowing when anything is happening and I won't be telling him about it either even when its getting close b/c I always O CD 10-14 :) sooo we will see if NTNP works for us :) I can't wait to try :) NOT to try :)

Steph I'm not Amanda but I DO LOVE HER NAME hehe.....:) lmao....thats hilarious :) MUAHHHZ its otay :) I LOVE AMANDA, and I LOVE ALL OF YOU TOOO!

Y0ou have to have preggo brain right now :) an that CM looks like a good sign I had globs when I was pregger!


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya--I was just thinking that same thing--or feeling that same thing..I mean about feeling cold...Its been on the warm side here too, but even with it being 70 degrees--I'm freezing! I hope my cm indicates a positive result-but not going to bet the farm on it..I was just wondering as it is the weirdest feeling..

Andi--Don't you just love Limbo??? Its such a joyous and forgiving place to be! :rofl:...I hope you get good results from your doctor today! It maybe they haven't gotten them back or had a chance to call ya' yet! Hope all is going good! Sorry you have been feeling sickly--me too hun..Although today-I don't feel to darn bad...We will just have to see how the rest of the day goes for us!


----------



## waiting2012

OMG...I did do that didn't I Andi...:rofl:...big time OOPS...Sorry about that hun! I'm glad you caught it though--I didn't...:rofl:....CRS? OLD AGE? OR PREGGO BRAIN? Not sure which--probably a case of all 3 if I'm lucky...:rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

It's preggo brain!!


----------



## waiting2012

That is last night's test...Yep, BFN...Should have used it this am--but wanted to see...Oh, well...Not sure what I was thinking--I knew as soon as I took it would be negative...I took the pic last night but thought I would share it today...

Something to def laugh about it isn't it? Well got to get back--Need the bathroom again...And going to get my class...

See ya'll at lunch!:kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

You know your addicted to the board when your on your phone in the bathroom...:rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I was on my laptop last night when I was sooooo sick LMAOOOOO shhhh don't tell anyone :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here is my today's pics LOL my OPK is nearly positive which is WEIRD...and not usual for me around this time...I know it is somewhat normal for some people to get positives before AF maybe thats just my case this time around its just diff for me! Who knows...but here it is:

PS I see the line on the pink one on here but not in real life! So its probably just a shadow!
 



Attached Files:







15dpo.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## waiting2012

Damdest thing aint it andi..i am on my phone but will look closer on the comp at lunch...checked mycm again..still very wet and feels like a mucouay blob of somethjng over the openinf..ca.
sorry for the typos..i can better e cv plain on my laptop lol


----------



## TandA08

Steph I would be HAPPY if it was 70 here! It was 36 outside when I left for work. And now it's only 50!


----------



## waiting2012

Creeping on up into the 70's again...Yay...I just ordered a burger so I'll be a few more minutes......

I was mentioning to Andi about my cm..:rofl::blush:--what I meant to say is its really wet feeling still and feels "leaky" but it's not on my undies or anything like that and when I checked my cp--it was actually in the middle and the opening felt like there was a blob of something covering it..I've been holding my pee since my last bathroom post--lol and my bladder hurts...OMG it hurts to hold it, but want to do it so I can waste another pee stick..LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--I'll play around with your tests when I go back inside--the sunlight is a killer when looking! :winkwink:


----------



## TandA08

Ok Steph, waiting to see your next HPT :haha:


----------



## waiting2012

Just took it...LOL...Waiting to run out and get my phone so I can take a pic of it...I swear I can actually see a light pink something on there, but then I turn it and it's like "no, line eye.."--I will def be asking ya'lls opinions! :winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

Give me a min or two...I'm practically inhaling my cheeseburger (ketchup and cheese only)--OH, HEAVEN!!

I'm going to tweak Andi's test then run out to my car and grab my camera...I'm still well within my time limit for looking...LOL...

I swear I see something and then I'm like nah, then yeah there is , then nah...LOL...Just waiting for the anvil to come and knock me in the head...LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Alright, going to plug my computer in, and run to the car to take pics...LOL..be back in a few...Miss me while I'm gone..:rofl:...:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Affyash

OK ladies, you asked for it...
 



Attached Files:







tn.jpeg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Affyash

I'm really busy this morning I'll get on a little bit later! Love you girls!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, I'm back...

Andi--I played with your tests--I think I see something on the middle one--the bottom one it hard to tell, maybe??? I'm not sure hun...As for mine--not even going to bother--there is nothing to see..I keep tossing the idea about getting a FRE--but geesh--what's the point--if these $ ones are giving me maybe positives and def negatives--what is the point in spending more money when I have my doctor's appointment tomorrow, other than to throw a :bfp: in the doctor's face..Its not his fault my body is doing this, so I can't blame him entirely...Just feeling really let down right now. I could have sworn I saw something..but I took the test outside to take pictures and nadda....


----------



## waiting2012

Awe...Ashe..Beautiful little bump you got going there! I bet its a girl! :winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

Wake Up Call...I have realized no matter whtat the result of these stinking tests--it has become an obsession... I keep telling myself, menopause won't be that bad--I won't have to worry about buying pads or tampons (except for Adrian); no more pregnancy tests (oh the companies are going to be sad to see me go...LOL) and maybe I can get something to bring my mojo back--probably a little hormone replacement therapy to make me feel like I at least _want_ to have sex..I imagine the cm is just weird hormones at play and isn't that what I'm going for tomorrow? Why, yes, Stephanie..and to get your woo-hoo poked and prodded and have some doctor tell you that it's broken..Options..He wants to sit down and discuss my options..LOL..I keep hearing "do you want to get pregnant?" from his nurse..Well, duh? I'm going to be 38 years old and I'm broken. I told ya, today would be a let-down kind of day...I guess knowing that you are "broken" is better than Limbo, right? :sad1:I guess I just need to convince myself that it is ok to be "broken" and to be happy for those that are pregnant or trying...:dohh: should have never blown the money on that damn reading by Gail..I'm sure she will come back with some cock-n-mamie responce of "You'll concieve by the end of whatever year..." :rofl:...Yeah, whatever...I'm ok ladies...Just had a good cry while getting that off my chest and Andi--I can't wait to see more tests! 1 day late girl! Hope you get good results cause this shit sucks big time! Ashe--love, and I mean absolutely, positively LOVE your little almost 8 week bump! Tanya and Jenn--before long we'll be getting the news that your lil' ones have arrived and to think I got the pleasure to bring such a strong and supportive group of ladies together to share all this with...
You can pray, wish, hope ladies--I won't tell you not to, but don't be surprised if the doctor's only advice is to take estrogen or some other HRT to make things "appear" normal....I'm prepared for it...ROCK/PAPER/SCISSORS....Pregnancy would be nice and trumps menopause by a long shot/menopause trumps a buttload of cysts or cancer...
Sorry for rambling..I'm feeling quite happy again now..And may just throw caution to the wind and get some FRE anyways..One last go round--ya know? I have choir tonite and so ya'll know how that goes--try to be on later this evening..I've got lunch til 2:30 but may need to charge the ole computer again...LOL

Luv and Hugs:hugs: 
Steph


----------



## TandA08

Aw Steph! I was looking forward to seeing your HPT!! Haven't you always said to POST IT ANYWAY!? :grr:

Ash - loving your bump!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Andi! 1 Day late! OMG hope hope hope some more!
Stpeh-dont feel down, you have the appointment tomorrow and hopefully get some answers, and I agree with Tanya I wanna see your test too
Amanda-so sorry af arrived:(
Ashley-love your bump! You already look preggers! I wish I could say that!
Tanya-we are almost 19 weeks! its amaing how quickly this has all gone! 
Hope you are all doing well! I have to go pick upo my son from school, I was off work today but went in and worked for 4 hours anyway (kinda defeated the purpose of taking an etra day this past sat lol) I felt since it was the last day of the month id go try to sell a little more which I sold 1500 buuuut none of it goes out unti tomorrow and the 4th anyway lol so it still didnt hlp for this month hahaha to me


----------



## Affyash

Aw Steph don't be down in the dumps. I know, easier said than done. Hang on for one more day and then get the answers you really need. I seriously hope he does a u/s because you guys need to figure out what's going on. Is it pregnancy? Is it fibroids/cysts? Is it cancer? Is it menopause? Some of these things can only be confirmed by a scan dammit. I'll def be thinking of you and I really hope we can get you some resolution and not this limbo land crap. Oh and your picture was much clearer this time. I kind of see a line in that last test you posted, I hope it turns nice and dark!

I'm sorry girls, I started this post before lunch and now I'm back and have to go...I'll respond to all of you in just a little bit!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww :hugs: :hug: STEPH :( sooo sorry your having a crap day :) your appt. is TOMORROW yippeeeeee! 

My tummy still hurts like cramps b/c I'm sick :( omg I wish they'd go away nothing like AF cramps anywhere in sight....weirdness.....

I pee'd on another OPK and two pink handled HCG ones.....and one is faulty but I think its funny it gave me a line :) haha

OPK is almost there to positive :) interesting :)

The last pic I put water on the one that was faulty and took a pic after there is still a very pink line :) I know its faulty but its funny at the same time..how evil tests can be. Plus the OPK got a bit darker tomorrow it'll be positive LOL
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 7









2.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3









3.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3









1edited.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 4









NEWESTONE.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3


----------



## calebsmom06

Andi-sometimes OPK's will come out positive in pregnancy before an actual pregnany test does so dont count yourself out just yet you might just have a bun in the oven


----------



## Affyash

ANDI! YOU'RE FREAKIN' PREGO GIRL! How can you say that line is an evap??? You better go get FRER's right now and pee on one! I absolutely see a fat pink line in that test and I just know you're prego! Think back, you've been emotional and crying, cramping and have no signs of AF. You are totally prego!!! Let us know when you test next!

Tanya I hope you get some better sleep tonight. I totally 100% feel your pain. I have to get up twice a night to pee (once around midnight and once around 4) like clockwork. And last night Q woke up at 2ish with a night terror. Sigh I'm very tired today too. OH and I got your baby shower invite I am so there! Very very cute and I'm super excited! Can't wait!

Jenn I'm sorry you went in for nothing kind of today. My hubby works partially on commission too, so he's always scrambling at the end of the month so he can get more moola. At least you'll get it next month! Don't be jealous about my bump, I'm 8 freakin' weeks! I'm a heiffer! But oh well, I'm embracing it and loving it. I just wish I didn't feel so damn full all the damn! Already...

Amanda I'm so glad you're more positive about this month coming up. I was the EXACT same way last month. I am so hopeful for you it's not even funny! Oh and your story about dh and missing his ride at 1:30...suuuuure hubby, I totally believe you! LOL, men!

Brooke hope things are good!

Steph I love you to bits and pieces. All of this shit will fall into place, I promise. Big giant hugs your way!


----------



## calebsmom06

Boooo headache+heartburn=one horrible combination! My biggest pregnancy side effects both in one BLAHHHHH


----------



## calebsmom06

Ash-guess we were posting at the same time, you know I wanted to say the same thing but kept my mouth shut lol, id be giving my hubby all kinds of trouble about supposubly missing a ride thats for sure! Id be checking the schedules myself, there is no getting by me. I hope this is your month Amanda, you seem so positive and full of energy and thats probally just what you need. A freind asked me today again if I am really even pregnant lol. But I am starting to get a little bump, I think my work shirt just hides it well, its a button up


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I will test tomorrow an next day if AF doesn't come by.....let me say....Friday or Saturday I'll go get some FRER....I just don't wanna get one now and be disappointed an then AF show soon after....just going to try and wait it out for a while :) I'm wondering if I didn't O ....and won't get AF and just will O for real this time I dunoooo but I've heard of that happening before...we shall see! 

Then again it pisses me off about the doctors but whatever if I have to wait til March 26th by golly I'll just have to freaking wait as bad as I hate it :(


----------



## Affyash

OH Jenn I'm so sorry you're feeling crappy! Does your doc let you take Tylenol and tums or Zantac? The Zantac seriously saved my life with Q cause I was borderline ODing on tums! Hope you feel better soon. And seriously, enjoy your tiny bump because the only thing that's guaranteed in pregnancy is getting huge at the end! 

Andi, I totally hear you hun, wait as long as you're comfortable with. I hope it's not O and that you're really prego! That would be the bees knees!


----------



## TandA08

Ash, I'd be thrilled if I only got up twice a night to pee.... try a minimum of 3 times on a good night! (most nights it's at least 4 times!) I'm glad you got the invite. The RSVP# is my mom (she is planning it all) so just give her a call and let her know.

Ladies - I wish the rest of you lived close enough to be there too!!! 

Jenn - I know! Time is totally flying by, but at the same time I am sooo eager to have my little one already!!! I've been battling the heartburn too. Although it hasn't been severe yet. Tums seem to help me.

Andi - I agree with Ash, sure sounds (and looks) like you're pregnant!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes heartburn and I get headaches at least once a week and since tylenol is off the shelves I only have tylenol pm so I have to wait until the evening and just take 1. So sorry about your peeing problems:( I have had a few nights where I have waken up once but so far I usually never wake up to pee but I do wake up a few times a night anyway just cause I have trouble sleeping. Tanya when is your baby shower? I will prob plan on having one in mid may altough I have pretty much already bought ALOT just need the swing and bedding and decor still oh and a baby tub but I want the one with the little shower head attached.hehehe
Andi-I cant wait to see an frer from you! I hope this is it for you! Oh and as far as Zantac I havent tried it but I use tums constantly, I will mention to my doc at my net appointment cause yes I think I need something stronger, an old man at work says to drink 1 tablespoon of pickle juice each morning and it will keep you from having it but I always forget and wonder if it really works


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh and Tanya I know what you mean! I want to hold my baby boy in my arms already!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi awesome line hun.. No way is that an evap.. 
Cant post pic from phone but not much point. I will to satisfy curiosity in a bit. If I was even a little pg the tests would progress. Its ok. I m used to it know


----------



## Affyash

Aw you guys are so cute! Already impatient to hold your little ones! :) I forgot to mention that I read somewhere on the boards here that you can take a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar when you have heartburn and it goes away very quickly. I'm definitely going to be asking my doctor about that on Fri. Something about how acid is actually caused by the stomach churning and moving because it has too little acid. Once you add acid, it stops churning. Dunno.


----------



## Affyash

Stephanie I love you!


----------



## calebsmom06

Hmmm apple cider vinegar....barf! That sounds like it would be nasty to swollow! Ask him about the pickle juice too lol! I think I could handle the pickle juice much better than apple cider vinegar, I could see myself now holding my nose trying to take the nastiness as I swollow


----------



## calebsmom06

Found this article, it actually mentions the apple cider vinegar as well they say pickle juice works on cramps as well
https://www.livestrong.com/article/309779-pickle-juice-heartburn/


----------



## waiting2012

told ya'll so:nope:


----------



## waiting2012

About to leave..Had a good cry in the bathroom after reading up..LOL...tears of joy, envy, and sadness...I'm feeling much better now...feeling a little crampy too..Yay...slightly but there...

Going to head home for a minute and then to choir. Talk to ya'll later.


----------



## Affyash

Steph it makes me so sad when you're sad. Don't give up, be strong. Even when you feel like you can't. You're an amazing woman and you ARE NOT broken if God has told you there are no more kids in your future. Have a good night at choir and sing your little heart out. :hugs:

Jenn I totally know what you mean about drinking vinegar or pickle juice. But really, whatever helps I'm willing to try. At least once! I'll let you know what my doc says!


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, my baby shower is April 1. And, pickle juice? I'd think that would irritate the heartburn! Eeeks!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww your having your early! Ill see if I can get something in the mail for you:) Are you registered anywhere?


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just spent the last half hour catching up and now I don't have much time left :( stupid work!! Andi, I think I have your AF, its like a bloody crime scene over here (no pun intended) hahaha.
Stephanie, try and keep positive, really hope you get your bfp!!
Trying to keep positive myself, so far so good. Was great sleeping in the extra few minutes that I didn't have to temp this morning! I actually can feel the weight off my shoulders a d its great!! The no stress approach worked foe the last time (after 1 month tyc I gave up hahaha and it happened) so I hope it works for me this time too!! Month of my 21st, how ironic if it happens lol and id be due in the same month has my nephew - December!! Come on af, leave!!! I'm actually in the mood!! Its good toi because I could ovulate any time!!
Well I best be off, I'll check back in tonight.
Love you all xx


----------



## Affyash

Amanda bloody crime scene you're so funny! I can totally relate...that stuff is gross sometimes! Hope she goes away quickly so your bun can start cooking! So glad you're so positive this cycle. And if you aren't the whole time, that's ok too, we're here for you!

Jenn that's so sweet of you to get something for Tanya's shower! She is registered at Babies R Us and Target! :)

Love you all, I'm so grateful for you!! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I caved....and everything is BFN and I got cramps finally....bad ones...so I'm sure shes coming my Aunt Flo is gonna be soooo wonderful to see you again! :) lol
 



Attached Files:







anditsover.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## waiting2012

Cramps ended as soon as they appearred to start. WTH? right?

Got home--held my pee and didn't drink anything from when I got off work till after choir practice..Took one of the 3 FRE I bought tonite--I'll post the pics..some doozies I might say...


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--maybe I've been crying to much or something but girl--I'm going to look at your tests somemore as I saved them to my computer--so while I'm downloading mine I'll be looking at yours..It might be a little bit but may not...I swear I see something pink in color on your hpts and possibly your fre...Just give me the time to look...


----------



## waiting2012

Haven't pulled my own pics yet..But I'm not sure about the whole lines on the fre--I only hit Hdrish tweak one time and didn't mess with the secondary settings for it..

Andi's tests--The lines were where I was seeing them, so I wasn't seeing things afterall..

Going to pull my pics...Back in a few...


----------



## waiting2012

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

I appreciate ya'll standing behind me during this time, I really do...And yes, your right Ashe, if God is choosing for me to not have any more children, then your right, it doesn't make me broken..But then why do I feel like a part of me has died. I don't think I've ever felt so distraught, scared, and euphoric all at the same time..I really feel like a part of me is dead, maybe I'm not "broken" but I'm not whole anymore. I just know tomorrow isn't going to be bring me any closer to the answers I need or want..I'm going to go tomorrow and he's going to ask me what I want to do..I can't afford to go to great lengths to have another baby, clomid isn't cheap but the pill is. If the pill is even an option. I've already gone 90 days without bleeding, I don't know why I think BCPs are the answer.. A truely dohh' moment...I just wasn't ready to say "goodbye" to the days in which having another baby were possible. I feel cheated, not by God, but by my own body..I keep remember the dream in November--I lost my eggs...I guess I knew then, didn't I? 
But you want pics, so here they are...





oh, yeah..Nice evap line within about 2-3 seconds of it out of the case..It was like the air hit it and WHAM...evap...


----------



## waiting2012

I guess I'll just head onto bed..Its an awefully quiet evening huh? But then it is 10pm here, tomorrow is the "big" letdown/er..appointment..Feel like just cancelling it, what is the point..I would much rather NOT have some strange man gandering at my girl parts..But Jason would throw a fit if I did not go...but even he won't go with me..he's such a jerk sometimes! I swear...I hate him. I hate him and feel like all this is his fault..I was done 11 years ago, but he woudn't agree to me getting my tubes tied after Adrian was born..


----------



## brooke1993

*******Update********
I am jumping on to say AF came 4 days early altho light @ 1st she is here andddddddd I WILL BE back to trying this cycle,,I will read more 2morrow and post properly :) Love ya all


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> I guess I'll just head onto bed..Its an awefully quiet evening huh? But then it is 10pm here, tomorrow is the "big" letdown/er..appointment..Feel like just cancelling it, what is the point..I would much rather NOT have some strange man gandering at my girl parts..But Jason would throw a fit if I did not go...but even he won't go with me..he's such a jerk sometimes! I swear...I hate him. I hate him and feel like all this is his fault..I was done 11 years ago, but he woudn't agree to me getting my tubes tied after Adrian was born..

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: If I lived closer I would go with you and I am sorry he wont go but sweetie just go and get the answers u so need and remember GOD has a bigger plan for all of us,I will be on 2morrow and hopefully it will all go smoothly I love ya Steph and know things will be ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Just wanted to share...I got my reading from Gail. I can't say it was all bad either...She was actually quite right about some details like the fact that I think about having a baby a lot but as far as TTC--I may not be as "into it" as some others are. She said she saw a conception in January 2013 and a relatively easy birth and labor in 2013--a boy. Just one boy in my future. Of course everything is subject to choices made between now and then, and though it seems like a long time to wait for "it" to happen, at least she didn't say it wasn't possible. Also, she says I'm in the company of 2 strong male spirits although she couldn't pick up on their names and there is a strong female with an A name that is with me too. I always thought my mom's mom, Alice was with me. I miss her and she was fiery to...LOL..The strong males could be my grandpa (my mom's dad) and my uncle (my mom's brother-n-law) both were strong willed men that I was close to, but it could be any 2 of the 4 strong willed men that have passed--one of them I had never met (my dad's dad)....Took another hpt this morning and I'll post the pic on my morning break if I have time..

I hope everyone has a great morning and will read up on what I missed..

Luv and Hugs:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have my friend Aunt FLO with me today!


----------



## TandA08

Steph, I'll be waiting for your update from your appt today! We are there with you in "spirit" for the moral support girl! We love you and are here for you no matter what!

Jenn, that's sweet of you, and thank you Ash for answering her seeing as how I wasn't on last night. The reason we are doing it that soon is because my mom will be here for that week. My mom babysits my niece because my SIL is a school teacher. Well, my SIL has that week off for spring break, and therefore, my mom has the week off and wants to come down and do baby stuff with me. So, she'll stay with us for a week and we thought that'd be a good opportunity to have the baby shower. Otherwise, yes, I'd wait just a tad longer. But I'm excited! Although it's making the wait for the baby seem longer, LOL.

Amanda, you seem to be in such a positive mood, and I'm so happy to see that! Come on AF - LEAVE! So Amanda can get on with this next cycle!!!!

Andi, sorry AF got you! Hope she leaves quickly!


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry the witch got you andi..not on my break yet, but wanted to check on everyone.I wonder if your au.t flo has a cousin looking for a place to stay? :rofl:..
Sorry again for being so "me" centered..I will be sending care pkgs out over the next few months so.. I might need addresses again especially for those that have moved...
Gotto go kids being turds lol


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry again, girls if I was being a downer last night..I feel so nervous and my appointment isn't until 2...LOL...I actually feel nauseas over it...I will close my eyes while there and feel you all around me...

I will post this morning's test...Not much to look at if you ask me right off..

Andi--I was serious about your Aunt Flo...Doesn't have to be a cousin, a friend of a friend of a friend..:rofl:...At least you are not left wondering...It would be fantastic for you, Amanda, and Brooke to get a special Easter gift this year! 

Love ya'll!


----------



## waiting2012




----------



## waiting2012

:shrug:


----------



## Affyash

Hi girls! So, Andi, Amanda and Brooke are now all on the same damn schedule! Well at least you guys can be cycle buddies! FX for all of you next month, just keep BDing girls! ALL MONTH LONG! Heaven knows that was my problem from the get go, so I'm sure it will help all of you! :dust:

Stephanie, it will be OK honey. I'm so sorry you're down, I'm sure you're just very nervous to hear what in the hell the doctor has to say. PLEASE don't take any meds until you know for sure what's going on. I.E. a gosh-darned scan! You just never know and you need to be sure. I saw your test this morning and I can't really see anything. I'm so sorry that you're in this awful limbo land and nothing seems to be going right for you. I wish I could come with you the the appt, I would do it in a heartbeat! Hang in there, and let us know asap what you find out. HUGE HUGS AND WET SLOPPY KISSES!

Tanya no worries about last night, I was just looking at your invite when she posted, so I had the info readily available! That's nice that your mom will be in town for awhile so you can do baby stuff together. When do you think you'll leave work? May-ish? Hope you're doing well this morning!

Jenn hope you feel good and have more of a bump this morning! :) I find mine looks HUGE at the end of the day and pretty small at the beginning. Have a good day!

I'm feeling alright this morning. It's getting harder and harder to hide this belly from my coworkers now, though! I can't wait for the appt tomorrow so that I can finally KNOW that everything is OK and perhaps tell my team at work. We'll see, I might wait. Feeling a little dizzy this morning, hope it passes!

Love you girls!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Steph I can't wait for your answers.....I'm glad your getting some! I wish I could get my answers......as to why its taken nearly 3 years to get pregnant with my last child....I waited 5 years for my 2nd one I guess this one is gonna take about the same amount of time.....

I figure if I have to get the Vericella shot...thats 3 months....then surger why I'm assuming not knowing for certain but I'm thinking they'll do Laproscopic surgery....that will be another 2 months to heal I'm sure....so at least 4 more months or so before I can even conceive.....and after waiting over 2 years (with the deployment in the way of some time) by the time it comes to the 4 months from now mark hubby will get deployed for another 6 months.....so there goes 10 months time.....yea my kids will be another 5 years apart.....blah....

So I post on my fb how lonely I am an everyone and their brother wants to comment....and my mom n law says I CARE or whatever b/c I said I felt like no one cares about me. Soooo a few months back she told me and hubby she doesn't like to talk on the phone but constantly talks to hubby's sister all the time....so today shes like you can call me anytime.....I said NO THANKS...remember you don't like to talk on the phone....she then said "I can for you..." I said no thanks when we needed you the most you wouldn't talk then now I don't wanna talk to you sorry......

So called my mom this morning and she didn't feel like talking....so she comes over here b/c she felt bad b/c no one wanted to talk to me......

Its funny how all the people on fb pages can be so freaking fake and say they would be there....when their actions don't show it at all. I only have my hubby to talk to and he's at work :( some days I just wanna cry b/c I have no friends who are actually real life friends.....this AF is awful hormonally :( damn it! 

OK enough with me an my sadness....I gotta find something to be happy about and thats Steph's appt....come on 2 pm so I can be happy with her b/c I know we are gonna get GOOD NEWS!

Ash thanks for all the sweet words....I am with you I pray its Amanda, mine, and Brooke's months....and Steph you too darn it your getting good news and AF won't show b/c your having annov. months an they are gonna put you on CLOMID darn it LOL....I duno just talking out my arse...

Jenn hope your feeling good today :) 

Tanya how are you ma' love ? MUAHHHHZ TO ALL OF YOU!!!


----------



## TandA08

Steph 2:00? Really!? Well that's 2 your time... so like.... noon my time?? I'll be holding your hand the whole time! Love ya girl!!!

Ash, yes I'm totally excited about my mom coming out. As for work.. well, since I'm not due until the END of July, I probably won't leave till the beginning or middle of July! It'll depend on what the Dr says as it gets closer. I don't want to work till the day I go into labor, I'd like to leave about a week or two before. But I'd have to get a Dr's note requiring me to go onto Maternity Leave so that my temp disability will kick in. I'd love to leave now, but there's no need to, and we need my income. Ack I got so distracted by Steph's appt that I forgot yours was tomorrow! :dohh: How exciting!!!! I bet you can't wait to see your little bean!! I can't wait for you to post pics!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww so excited for you Tanya that your moms coming :) Moms are nice to have around :)


----------



## waiting2012

At tractor supply with hubby..he had lunch with me. Cat goto the appt because adrian will get off the bus and someone needs to be thete when she does..but at leadt he did offer.. Not long now ladies...
Hugs everybody!


----------



## waiting2012

Omg...sitting in the parking lot now..


----------



## TandA08

I'm here Steph.... here with you!


----------



## TandA08

And I'm pretty sure I just felt Emma move, to say she's here with you too!!


----------



## TandA08

waiting, waiting, waiting....
sounds like "rollin' rollin' rollin'...." (err well.. in my head it did)


----------



## Affyash

I texted Steph a couple times but haven't heard back, I hope she's having good news! So nervous and anxious for her. Steph we love you to bits and pieces, stay strong no matter what the outcome!

Andi I'm sorry you're having family drama. My MIL is a piece of work too. Hang in there and don't be lonely we're with you!!!

Tanya that is so great you are feeling Emma! Best feeling in the world!

Stephanie we love you!


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, I contemplated texting her, but figured if she was in the Dr's office she wouldn't answer. So... I'm here... waiting for her... anxious and nervous too! I just hope she finally gets some answers and that it's good news and nothing bad!


----------



## Affyash

Heard from her! She's OK. She has lots to tell - some good and some bad. But she didn't say much else. She'll get on after work to update us!

Wishing Stephanie all the love in the world!


----------



## TandA08

BLAH! She's gonna keep us on pins and needles like that!!! Not fair! Well, I'm glad she's okay, that's better than the alternative. Thanks for letting us know you've heard from her Ash!


----------



## Affyash

Hey Tanya thought of you when I read this!

https://news.yahoo.com/photos/woman...slideshow/trapped-horse-photo-1330544177.html


----------



## TandA08

YUP! I saw that too! CRAZY! I'd go insane if one of my horses were trapped!!!


----------



## waiting2012

My doctor is sooooo cute, with his blonde hair and blue eyes and slim built body...:rofl:..:blush: told Jason that now I have someone to fantasize about when we are doing the deed...:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::blush:

Oh, that's not what you want to know is it?????:rofl:....

You would think that with all this giddyness I would have super exciting news...Well..it depends on how you look at things now isn't it..Ok, I'm rambling or stalling--I'll leave that up to you decide...:rofl:...

Well, after having been violated by a very hot looking guy (yeah, he's married, ladies..So not like I can kick Jason to the curb and go after him...:rofl:) He said: My cervix looks good and considering what hell I've been through shows no signs of infection. My uterus feels normal as well and of course he send a sample of the cells to be checked..We talked about how I could have neg and pos tests--he said could be cysts due to a hormonal imbalance and suggested that losing some weight would help but so would what I will be starting tomorrow--a Progesterone Challenge...He wants me to take it for 10 days and see if I start to bleed, IF I start to bleed then I will take it every month starting on the same day each month for 1 year. This is to help shed the lining and get me regular each month. NO MORE 31-36 day CYCLES:happydance::happydance::happydance:--He said I should be able to have a NORMAL CYCLE if it works...:happydance::happydance: The flip side is if I DON'T start after 10 days--then its back to have more bloodwork done and more invasive tests...But he is confident that the Progesterone each month will work. So why is this such good news????? Well, yes, I wanted to have him tell me--"oh, yes, you ARE pregnant" but I'm glad that he didn't say, "Sorry it's menopause"....After reading my prediction from Gail, I truely think she hit the head of the nail on it... She said January 2013 I would conceive..And what are the odds that the doctor tells me he wants me to take the Progesterone each month for 1 year--ummm...Lets see..1 year=January/February 2013!:happydance: I feel such a sence of peace that everything is going to work out...No more pg tests each week, no more yes/no/yes/no...I can be carefree, and enjoy my kids and husband with no more wondering..I can be free of the bitterness I hold towards Jason...I believe that my spirit guides are truely with me beside me, guiding me along with God's help and SO WHAT if my next and Adrian are 13 years apart?? LOL...I will get to enjoy the last one that much more--and topper is that Gail says it will be a boy! Boy or Girl, I don't care--but secretely hope that our last will be the biological son I always wanted to give Jason...:kiss: When I orginally asked my question to Gail, I made sure she knew, that I was content and ok, if there weren't going to be anymore children for us as I am the mom to 3 kids now..Sahara is just as much mine as she is her real mother's...I'm truely blessed...Like my coworker said this afternoon--look at all the women in the bible who waited and waited and waited to have a baby and God did not abandon these women but rather they conceived and had their babies at the right time according to HIS plan. Going to a psychic maybe against the church's beliefs..But I believe in God and his angels and guardian spirits--I believe that I'm loved beyond belief here and there..I miss my Grandma Alice everyday and my grandpa, and my uncle who I think are the 2 male spirits she couldn't get a name for--blessed with my grandma's eyes--I hope she knows whereever she is--how much I love her and them..AND of course you guys! 
I won't ask you to stick the next year out with me--that is your choice..I said I wouldn't leave till EVERYONE got their :bfp: and I'm not going..But like Amanda, Andi, and Brooke--I won't be obsessing anymore about it..No need when I know that 2013 is going to hold something very special in the end for me...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Love you ladies for everything!! I couldn't text while at the doctor's--my phone was absolutely dead..:dohh:...but it was ok...It is OK.

I'M NOT BROKEN! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Affyash

Aw, Stephanie see? So, that's great news, you're not broken, you're looking OK and there is a plan for cryin' out loud! Did he say that it was OK to try while taking the progesterone pills? He said he wanted you on them for a year? Is he going to do any further testing on the supposed cysts since you haven't had a period for 3+ months? I mean if cysts are the explanation for not having periods, he should at least see if they are big enough to cause problems. 

Funny that you think he's hot, I have a gyno at my office that I think is hot too! LOL! And I keep forgetting to tell you, I almost ordered a psychic reading right before I got my BFP cause I was just curious. I just knew Joe would kick my ass if I did it so I was putting it off. 

I'm glad that you have a sense of peace now and that you can still get what you want in time. Big hugs and congrats that you had a successful appointment. Give your family big hugs now!


----------



## waiting2012

He didn't do anything other tests concerning the possible cysts..He just said the progesterone should help because it sounded like all would be alright after taking it.. To be honest--I'm actually quite pleased with the visit..I mean his biggest concern was the fact that if I don't bleed--I'm not shedding my endometrial lining--if I'm not shedding my lining--then it builds up leading to cancer of the endometrium...So his hope is that at my age it's a matter of me bleeding each month so that I'm shedding the lining...I will also probably go back to taking the prenatals and baby aspirin because I'm sure if works the 1st bleed is going to be a major BITCH..:rofl:..He didn't say I couldn't get pregnant during the year--just that he wants me to take it for a year..So I guess anything is possible...But I imagine--going to have to wait it out and let myself get regular first..If it takes a year--so be it...If it happens before the year is up--GREAT, but if not--WOOPEE...

I'm just glad to not have to stress about ovulating, ect...I have wondered about taking the progesterone as I know if that was an issue with my miscarriages in the past as far as sticking--maybe IF I did get pregnant while using it--it shouldn't hurt...It may actually help...:winkwink:..

Just over the moon right now!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, yeah...The whole psychic thing--Jason would run me over twice if he knew I went on Ebay and did it..:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TandA08

Aww Steph! What a relief to know that nothing is wrong and that you are not broken! And how encouraging that he is putting you on the right track to get a normal cycle back! That is just great news! I bet it feels like you've shed a HUGE weight off your shoulders!

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## waiting2012

Absolutely Tanya! I'm tickled pink...LOL...Then I had a :dohh: moment--I went reading online...Seems if its Provera I'm getting--i'm going to call him and see if he'll do the Prometrium..Prometrium is a natural progesterone while Provera is a synthetic..The synthetic is not as good if getting pregnant but the natural is ok...Make sence..I guess I'll find out when I call to see if my prescription is ready tomorrow..LOL...

I have one hpt left so probably going to 'waste' it for 'ole times sake..BUT I do have the FRE fertility test that I can take on my 3rd day of bleeding...So I can get my peeing on things done with..LOL...What will I do with nothing to piddle on????:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

I tell you what would be funny as hell--I take the last hpt in the morning and it comes out :bfp:....:rofl::rofl::rofl:....That would be just like something my grandma and grandpa would do to me...They were a fiesty bunch of old koots...:rofl:


PS..My connection is being a pain in the ASS!! :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Odd, though...If you will let me obsess just tonite...LOL...Is that something I missed on this am's test? All I did was rotate this am's picture and noticed the line..:dohh:Ok, just saying...:dohh: God, i'm going to miss this part of posting so much!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Stephanie, so glad that you got some answers!! I really think the progesterone will be a good thing too!!! It sucks having to wait but exciting to know about your January prediction!! You seem a lot more positive today (tonight?) too which is amazing!!! So happy that nothing serious is wrong either!! You will get your beautiful boy soon, I just know it :) 

Andi, sorry to hear your aunt has decided to pay a visit!! She's a bloody witch, isn't she!? Again, no pun intended haha. How about you, Brooke and I not try to conceive this month and justa be reckless and irresponsible adults who continue to have sex without protection, all the while knowing of the consequences that lay ahead ;)
I feel so positive and stress free this month, its such ab amazing feeling!! I feel so free!! No obligations to temp or anything and I'm actually really excited to just have fun this month!! Gonna sexytime it up ;) hahahaha. I font even know when I'm gonna ovulate, could be absolutely any cd so I'm not gonna even bother stressing!! 
Well I don't have much more time so I'll get on later tonight and properly reply! Wish it was 5pm already!! Nearly the weekend!! :) 

Xx


----------



## waiting2012

Just realized Amanda...That just as she is leaving you'all she'll be joining me...LOL...And yes, I'm in such a better mood! :winkwink:...About to head off to bed...So excited that it's made this an exhausting day...LOL..

I will be back on tomorrow though!!! 

MANY MANY MANY HUGS!!!!
Luv You All!!!


----------



## TandA08

I love to see both of you Steph and Amanda in such positive moods!!! :hugs: Well, if DH finds out that I'm on "babycrazy.com" as he calls it while we are supposed to be relaxing, he'll have a fit. So, I'd better go.

Catcha tomorrow ladies!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Steph that is good news :) and I'm glad you'll be sticking around I hope things happen faster for you than a year...but ya never know :) miracles do happen esp. when your not looking for them LOL....

For me.....I have been MIA not because I wanted to....but because I'm bleeding through my pads in less than an hour and passed a clot earlier about the size of a grapefruit....no wonder I "gained" 10 lb in one day....then now its all gone....I'm confused but I think tomorrow I'll call the doctor if all of this doesn't settle down. I think some of it was stress but then again this has been a crazy cycle and something isn't right at the moment....esp. with a clot that big and the bleeding is bad at least get some iron tablets I'm sure I need them as my fingernails aren't pink they are white :( which is a bad sign.....

I love you ladies and I think I'm gonna go lay back down an put my feet back up b/c I thought Jason was gonna cry b/c of how bad this bleeding is...he happen to see it and said to me "Baby, I hope I'm wrong but I think you're miscarrying....you have never bled this bad before." 

I duno I think if I were they woulda called w/ my blood results and told me it was inevitable...but I might call tomorrow an see what my level was on Monday to make sure thats not what it is which I doubt it is but you never know I suppose. 

My backs killing me.....It will be a better day tomorrow....LOVE YOU ALL TO PIECES :) I don't know if I have to go to the dr. who will watch my baby boy b/c Jason will be working and my mom went out of town for a while :( hmmm oh well! I guess he'll have to go with me!


----------



## calebsmom06

I just finished catching up but only have a sec. I got off work late but had a GREAT day at work I stayed busy all day long and sold a very good amount today:) I am off tomorrow but I have to go in for a meeting at 8am but ill be on more tomorrow.
Tanya-no problem:) I am excited for you:) That is great that your mom will be there to do baby stuff, I wish I had family here sometimes to do those things with, my family all lives in Missouri.

Ashley-thanks for the info and actually little by little I am getting slightly bigger:) I will try to take a 19 week bump pic tomorrow, I was the same way about a month ago it seemed I would be small in the mornings but by the evening I looked more pregnant.

Andi-Sorry about the in law problems I hate when people act all fake in front of other people but then to your face they show their true colors, especially when they are grown ass adults I mean really grow up already!

Amanda-I am glad to hear you have a positive outlook this month and its always a plus to be excited about the month:) Hope this is it for you!

Steph-I am happy and sad for you. At least you got the answers you needed and have a program to stick to for the year and maybe you will just get pregnant within this year, hopefully its ok to take the progesterone while preg just incase it does happen for you! My gyno is an old man lol, his daughter is actually a singer she is not a big time singer but she does have albums out and has sang on some movies, her name is Jennifer Pena if you have ever heard of her. Well hubby is pushing me to go lay down so I guess I will reply more later Love you all


----------



## calebsmom06

ANDI-If you are going through a pad and hour or less I think you should really go to the er, I was always told that and also with a clot that large its better to be safe! Even when I had my early miscarriage I never passed anything that large nor bleed that much but the doc. told me if I did ever go through a pad in an hour or less to go to the er because it could be something major! I am worried for you


----------



## Affyash

Andi I'm worried about you Hun! Def go to the doc or the Er tomorrow if the bleeding and clotting is the same. You may very well be having a chemical I saw faint lines on some of your tests. Or maybe it's endo/pcos. I can't remember which one I heard causes heavy bleeding and clotting. Either way I hate your doctor right now for not getting you in sooner. Hope you're feeling better so sorry it's so bad!

Steph and Amanda I am so happy that you ladies are so positive for the future right now it's great to hear. Love you both tons!

Tanya hope you're having a wonderful evening relaxing w the hubby!

Jenn you too! So nice when hubby's are concerned enough about us to make us lie down!!

Brooke I can't wait for you ttc again bring on the testing!

I'm going to bed early again I feel like the blueberry girl on Willie wonka I am so stuffed and bloated and constipated! Shoot me! At least my appt is tomorrow finally I feel like I've waited a year! Goodnight ladies talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi...I was thinking the same thing as Jenn...I saw faint lines on your tests too..I know that it would be devastating to think that is what it is..But that was my first thought when you mentioned the heaviness of the bleeding and size of the clot hun...Maybe it is just a SUPER heavy period, but just seems weird to me that it would be just a weird period...Your doctor is an ASS not calling you or giving you some information when you call...I would be finding a new doctor if it was me and could look for one--not sure if that is even possible for you, but might want to consider it! :hugs: And I ditto what the girls said--Go to the ER and let them know about the clot and the heavy bleeding..Your probably very anemic right now--I was like that in November following my m/c--I began taking iron tablets that helped and baby aspirin to thin the blood out--that helped too..But my husband's aunt had to go to the ER one night because she was bleeding so bad and had to be given 2 units of blood! Don't wait it out hun, it can be hard on the heart (I don't just mean emotionally--but physically)--you can go into cardiac distress/arrest if you are losing so much blood so fast--not to scare you but you've got to get checked out hun! :hugs:

Tanya and Jenn...1. "BabyCrazy.com"...:rofl:..too funny...I get comments made too about being online..LOL...2. So glad things seem to be going so good, and yes it would be WONDERFUL if pregnancy happened this year, but it is in God's hands and I'm super stoked to know that there was a least one more in my future...I did the whole ring above the wrist thing (old wives tale) and got the same ending answer--a boy was the last..So keeping my fingers crossed for it--he will be one spoiled little boy, lol...and the stories I will tell him when he finally arrives!

Amanda and Brooke--I got a good feeling about ya'll! Can't wait for AF to leave so EVERYDAY can be O' day! :winkwink:

*Andi--I have positive feelings for you too hun, but I want you to concentrate on the bleeding and get that checked out! I love ya' girl! and finally it looks like the answers are there--now if we can figure out why you are gushing so...**

Ok, going into work...

I won't be on at lunch--have to go pick up my prescription, etc (its payday friday....LOL) if I make it on at lunch it will be brief...

Luv you ladies!
Have a most beautiful Friday morning....!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Mmmm donuts are waiting for me but I am sitting at the train tracks.lol better then being at work..so glad its friday...my boss is extra nice on friday..:winkwink:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well the bleeding slowed down a little and I'm cramping pretty bad still but I think I'm gonna be ok I have iron tabs I'll take one today an one tomorrow....I'm feeling a lot better the night we drove the motorcyle to the movie :( we had to stop b/c it was foggy and misty rain....I was cramping so bad and got diarrhea and I thought it was tummy cramps but I guess it was AF type pains coming and going....anyways I'm glad its over and its getting better from here.

I am not temping or anything this cycle nothing at all just BD when I feel like it! Wouldn't it really be funny if we all ended up pregnant...I can try I suppose til the doc calls an tells me when its time to get my shot should have already called me I duno what the deal is with that....but she better hurry or I'm gonna ovulate an have to have another blood test soon after this base kills me here :( they are in no hurry to do anything for anyone! Gahhhh....anyways I wonder what my blood test for preg. showed...kinda interested in it....if I had a loss its not a big deal it happens :( I guess.....I really think its just a bad fibroid or something an I passed something big from it.....I did some Dr. Googling last night LMAO....

I love you ladies hope you all have a great day :) I'm gonna get off here an pay bills an hopefully get to go get some lunch with my hunny since I rarely see him anymore since he's been working 7 days a week :( I will be back later on today though :) MUAHHHZ


----------



## waiting2012

Glad to hear it slowed down hun! Hope you have a good lunch with your hunny to! We love you Andi--and want you take care of yourself! Taking the iron will help--may need to take it for more than a day or two to help build your levels back up...You should notice some improvements after taking it...:hugs:

That would be amazing if we did get pregnant all together, but I'm not holding much stake in it...If my estrogen is the dominating factor in my cycles in may take a few months on the progesterone to level it out..Thats ok though--no biggie! I think I still have one more hpt hidden under my seat--I didn't use it this morning like I planned--but of course I will use before popping the progesterone to be sure--cause Dr.Google--says that Provera shouldn't be used if pregnant--Prometrium is ok, but I've not called Walmart to see if my Rx is ready or not--I will at lunch though...

Hope you have a fun day paying bills--LOL--I have to go and pay the rental payment on my computer, etc....so I have a busy lunch time planned too...Glad you reminded me!

As far as the base doctors go--I should have been a c/section baby--but they let my mom go to far and ended up using forceps to deliver me and tore my mom up so bad she couldn't have more kids--Army doctors SUCK! Feel for you sweetie!!

Gotto run to the loo...LOL...Always wanted to use that word--much better then typing toliet, john, or bathroom..or porcelin throne..:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TandA08

Andi, glad the bleeding has slowed some, that sure is scary to be losing that much blood! I would have gone to ER for sure!!

Ash - soooo excited for your appt today!! Can't wait! Better post right away! :hugs:

Jenn - 19wks!! OMG!! And your ticker says halfway there!! Isn't it sooooo exciting!! K, so STUPID question.... when does 3rd tri start? I've seen nothing but conflicting info :wacko: Is it 25wks, 27wks??? 

Steph - OMG - donuts!? I can smell them they sound sooo good right now! Jeeee thanks! :rofl:

Happy Friday Everyone!!!!!! Soooo glad the weekend is almost here!


----------



## Affyash

Happy Friday girls!

Thanks Tanya, I will post as soon as I'm done, I'm so excited to see my bean for the first time today. Praying it goes well, I'm still kind of nervous!

Andi I'm glad the bleeding slowed down and you got to spend some time with the hubs. Have a good day today and keep us posted on how you're feeling.

Steph I'm really jealous of the donuts too, I almost went and got some before work! Glad you're having a good morning! Keep us posted on how the progesterone is working.

Jenn glad you had a good day at work yesterday, it can be so motivating to have those kind of days! Enjoy your time off today! Hugs!

Brooke hope you're doing well!

Amanda hope all the sexy time is going well...or wait are you still on AF? Probably. OK, hope all that sexy time DOES go well! LOL!

OK ladies, I'll be on a bit later! Oh and my appt is not til 3:30 today so it will be awhile before I post updates/pics. Love you!


----------



## Affyash

Is this not the most unnecessarily scary pic of an 8 week old fetus? WTF? Why did they make it look like frankenstein? LOL!
 



Attached Files:







6%20weeks(2).jpeg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TandA08

Affyash said:


> Is this not the most unnecessarily scary pic of an 8 week old fetus? WTF? Why did they make it look like frankenstein? LOL!

:rofl:


----------



## TandA08

That's ok Ash, my dr said that my bean looked like a padlock at the first u/s! A PADLOCK!!! Wonderful - just what a mom wants to picture her baby looking like!!! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







padlock.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TandA08

And, Ash, since you're appt is AFTER I leave work, PLEASE text me when you're done and I'll try and get online to see the pics!!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## TandA08

Because my first u/s was so long ago you probably don't remember......

My "padlock" bean in her first u/s!
:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







7w5d.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Affyash

LOL I totally will Tanya! And give Emma "padlock" Rae a hug for me! Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## TandA08

:rofl:
I gave her a rub!

Dammit! I am soooo hungry today!! I woke up at almost 2am starving, so I had a glass of milk and went back to bed. Then for breakfast I had a bowl of cereal. Then an hour ago I had some crackers and juice, now I just had some CheezeIts and some more juice. But I'm HUNGRY!!!!


----------



## Affyash

I. AM. SO. NAUSEATED. RIGHT. NOW. I have throw up in the back of my throat. I really want to barf all over my desk. So, food sounds yuck right now Tanya! LOL!


----------



## calebsmom06

Tanya-I heard that the second trimester ends at week 27 and the 3rd trimester starts at week 28 so 9 more weeks for us and we will be in the 3rd trimester! And go fill up your tummy go eat a burger or some pasta that will fill her up:)

Andi-so happy to hear your feeling a bit better, I was really worried when I read your post last night

Steph-enjoy your donuts:) I ve noticed I cant eat many sweets in the mornings for some reason, it makes me feel weird even cereal lol

Ashley-I can not wait to hear the updates on your appointment but I think 330 your time is like 530 our time so we still have a super long wait!

Amanda-hope your af is gone and you can get to having some FUN:)


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok here are my 19 weeks bump pics, seems I have finally popped out a little and excuse my hair I had just gotten up and changed but had not done hair/make-up yet lol
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-02_07.38.07.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 6









19 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## calebsmom06

well I dont know why they come out sideways I rotated them before I posted them sorry guys :(


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, LOVE your bump! And I still have over an hour before my lunch break... ugh....

Ash, so sorry you are feeling so icky right now! I know how hard it is to eat when you feel that sick, but food actually helps control the nausea! A spoon of peanut butter always helped me! (or a PB&J sandwich if I could tolerate that much food)


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww well make it a good lunch then lol! I am about to go make something but not sure what yet hmmmm


----------



## TandA08

I've been having chicken salad sandwiches all week... kinda want something else today... maybe I'll just have mac N cheese...... I dunno...... so bored with food....


----------



## calebsmom06

I am having ramen noodles lol, i wanted them sooooo bad haha


----------



## calebsmom06

Im gonna make fried fish and shrimp tonight with some green beans and mac n cheese:) Wow this is alot of food talk huh


----------



## waiting2012

Paid my bill at the rental store, and went to get my Rx but it hadn't been faxed yet so called the doctor's office and hopefully it'll get faxed over today...:dohh: I also went and got some blonde hair color--Yep back to my roots...I want to be a blonde again...Woo Woo...I'm bringing SEXY back!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss:

Going to catch up what I missed as I sit here and eat Mc'D's with the hubby!!! LOL...


----------



## Affyash

I think I'm feeling better now! I know, eating always curbs my ms...probably why I've already gained so freakin' much! I really want a BLT right now. Like crazy bad. I think that's what I'll have for lunch! :)


----------



## waiting2012

Jenn--LOVE the bump! I bet in the last month you'll look like there's a basketball in there! All baby! Too cute!

Tanya--Ramen noodles...Oh, I forgot--Rabbit, that you like that kind of stuff...:rofl:...Most of the people I know who like Ramen noodles eat veges too...LOL...Not this chicken..:rofl:...Just giving you a hard time..

Ashe--how is the nausea...I just got done eating a nice greasy hamburger..mmmmmm....Hope that didn't make things worse...LOL..Can't wait to see the u/s pic hun!!! 

Andi--hope your lunch is or was good sweetie! Look forward to hearing from you soon sweetie..

Brooke--how are you darlin'? AF being kind to you? I hope so! So are we getting back to trying again this month???? Can't wait to hear!

Amanda--how are you?? Everyday is O'day--remember that! Everyday until AF shows or doesn't show...So that's at least 30-31 days of O'ing...LOL:winkwink:

I'm feeling loads better--It is like someone took this HUGE weight off my shoulders! I can't wait to need pads and tampons again..:rofl:....Now if the doctor will hurry up and fax the Rx in to the pharmacy for me so I can start it this weekend--don't want to be bleeding on my birthday if I can help it!


----------



## Affyash

Oh yeah Jenn! You have finally popped! Woohoo! Now you look prego! :)


----------



## calebsmom06

MMMM BLT sounds really good! I am so anxious for your appointment ash

Steph-it was me with the ramen noodles lol but yea I eat veggies too haha I took a tray of veggies to work the other day lol seems like your having a good day:) You should take a pic and let us see the blonde when you dye your hair:)


----------



## waiting2012

Oops, sorry Jenn....LOL...Tanya--sorry to you to Rabbit...:rofl:....Yeah, I guess that would make you both "wabbits"...:rofl:...

I may just do that! As long as the hair color doesn't turn my hair ORANGE! I've kept it an auburn color for so long--I hope theres enough gray now to make it blonde..:rofl:...

About to head back to work..Yay, me! But its friday, its friday, ITS FRIDAY! I only 4 kiddos today too!!! Doing the WOOP WOOP HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TandA08

OMG! All of your lunches sound SO much better than what I had for lunch! Just left over mac n cheese... booo... boring.... And of course... EVERYDAY after lunch, my tummy gets all icky... it doesn't matter what I eat, or how much or how little I eat... everyday after I eat lunch, and get back to work, I sit here and my tummy is all gurgly and upset.... I hate it! Breakfast doesn't do it to me, dinner doesn't do it to me... just lunch......

Steph, totally agree... you gotta post a pic of your new 'do! And I'm so glad that you are feeling so much better now! We are always here for sad Steph no matter what, but we LOVE happy Steph! :hugs:


----------



## Affyash

I totally agree with Tanya Steph, we love to see you happy! But will always be here when you're down. You can tell you have a weight lifted off you, cause you're all chirpy and funny! :)

I just had the best BLT on the planet (sorry Tanya!) and wish I had another one LOL! But that's part of my problem. Eating gets rid of the m/s but eating too much makes it come back! So, I'll chill and just let that settle. Plus I don't want to weigh too much before my appt! I really have gained a lot. I just saw my doc in Jan so it will be sad to see how much I've gained since then. Most of it's poop and water I swear! hahahahaha!

Thanks Jenn, I'm so anxious too! My friend swears I'm having twins but I think it's just cause I'm showing so much already. Water retention I tell you!

Tanya that's weird about your tummy, do tums help? Or maybe a heating pad or something? Have you mentioned it to the doc? Dunno what they'd say but that sucks!


----------



## calebsmom06

Your lunch sounds so yummy! sorry for the leftover mac n cheese tanya maybe dinner will be better:) And Steph it would be awesome if I ended up with all baby weight only lol and a little basketball awwww


----------



## TandA08

Affyash said:


> I totally agree with Tanya Steph, we love to see you happy! But will always be here when you're down. You can tell you have a weight lifted off you, cause you're all chirpy and funny! :)
> 
> I just had the best BLT on the planet (sorry Tanya!) and wish I had another one LOL! But that's part of my problem. Eating gets rid of the m/s but eating too much makes it come back! So, I'll chill and just let that settle. Plus I don't want to weigh too much before my appt! I really have gained a lot. I just saw my doc in Jan so it will be sad to see how much I've gained since then. Most of it's poop and water I swear! hahahahaha!
> 
> Thanks Jenn, I'm so anxious too! My friend swears I'm having twins but I think it's just cause I'm showing so much already. Water retention I tell you!
> 
> Tanya that's weird about your tummy, do tums help? Or maybe a heating pad or something? Have you mentioned it to the doc? Dunno what they'd say but that sucks!

Yeah, they say you're supposed to eat small meals more frequently to curb the MS. 

I haven't mentioned it to the Dr. The tums help when I get heartburn, but they don't help for my "lunch tummy". I've found that once my lunch tummy arrives, if I start snacking again (even though I feel full from lunch) it seems to help settle it... but then that puts me at eating so much in the afternoon just to keep my stomach settled...

:rofl: poop and water! I know how you feel! That terrible bloat! Just a couple more hours till your appt!!! Yay!


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, I'm hopin for a better dinner. Hubby is FINALLY starting to eat real foods, so maybe I can actually cook something tonight... My heartburn seems to be better today so maybe I'll have more of an appetite tonight. The last few nights, between my heartburn and DH not able to eat solid foods, have made fixing dinner a challenge.


----------



## calebsmom06

I am anxiously waiting...darn here I was thinking that it was time for the appointment damn another whole hour! GRRRRRRR


----------



## Affyash

Lol sorry jenn! But I'm heading over now!

Tanya glad your heartburn and dh's tooth are good hope you get an awesome dinner!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yea:) Its already 515 here sometimes this time difference really sucks!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Sorry i've not been on to reply!!! :(
I've gotta go get ready, heading out with a friend then we're going out tonight with OH and his brothers for one of their birthdays! Gonna get my drink on ;) I'll hopefully be able tog et on tomorrow to reply!! Hope all is well xx


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, I forwarded you Ash's text! She said all is well! She is going to dinner with her dad so she won't be online tonight, but she will post her pic when she has time!


----------



## TandA08

Steph, I think she said she texted you also!


----------



## waiting2012

Yeppers, Got the text from her! Her due date is one day after my baby girl's birthday! :flower:..I'm so happy for her!!

I keep reading about your bad heartburn, Tanya and it was like a lightbulb went off in my head--or was it more of a :dohh: moment??? Anyhow, when I was pg with Adrian--I had the WORST heartburn, indigestion and would get the hiccups a lot..So did Adrian! Lol..Anyhow, the doctor had mentioned that she would be a hairy baby because of my terrible stomach problems--not so much m/s but just icky acid reflux pain..And yep, she was a hairy bugger...She had the most hair that my OB had seen in her 25 years of practice...They even called in other nurses and doctors to come gander at my daughter's thick, curly black hair...Go figure--i have blonde naturally and Jason's is red--of course it went from jet black and curly to straight and brown with highlights of red in it...And after she was born--i still had problems with my stomach--found out I had gallstones! Caused by my pregnancy..Had my gall bladder removed when Adrian was 6 wks old before it burst! So def get that checked out hun!..

Gotto make a payment on my phone..be back!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've been cleaning alllll day long sorry I haven't been on...and tomorrow is Monster Jam :) so taking boys to see the monster trucks :) I will update proper tomorrow...no new news really :) Hope all of you have a great night :) Miss you all and I'll be on soon but when DH gets time off work lately I try to spend it with him since he's been working 7 days :(


----------



## Affyash

Hi girls! Sorry I didn't get on sooner but looks like its been a sloooow Friday anyway! I was so nervous at the docs but then I saw my beans heartbeat and all was well! One creepy thing I have a golf ball size cyst on my left ovary and she asked if I was in pain. I had no idea! And of course now that I know it's there I can feel it! Grrr! But it should be ok she'll monitor it and hopefully it shrinks and not grows. Ill post pics in the am im on my phone right now. So happy my bean is beating!

Andi have fun at monster trucks in the morning I bet the boys will love that!

Steph scary story about the gall bladder glad they caught that before it burst!

Love you all very much have a good sleep!


----------



## Affyash

Oh and Amanda hope you're having a blast out drinking! Kinda jealous! Lol!


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry I have been MIA ladies...Got to cleaning and then watched the other movie I didn't watch the last time (Water for Elephants)--great movie by the way...

I was wonder though if any of you ladies have ever had appendicitis? I only ask as I've been having some right side sharp stabbing pains that radiate to across my stomach and I've been feeling nauseas this past hour or so..It hurts to stand and walk around..Its not low down in my pelvis area but a little higher up in the general area of your appendix but I've never had problems with it and felt fine all day until this evening right before I got off work...It kind of comes and goes--the pain that is...Not sure really, I'm sure it'll be fine tomorrow, but just wondering...I wasn't hungry earlier because the pain kind of took my appetite away, but I did finally eat a grilled cheese sandwich--and it was after that the nausea started coming...Ok, I know go to the ER, but seriously, I'm not going to that quack house unless I'm dying and if I'm typing--I'm not dying..:rofl:..They misdiagnosed Adrian's broken elbow and her wrist by saying it was sprained--so why would go to this ER..:rofl:...

Ok, going to catch up on what I've missed...

Luv and hugs!


----------



## waiting2012

Well slept ok.not great..but ok.. Had some toast this morning and the pain is still there..I will keep an eye on it and if not any bettet today.. I will get things checked out. Jason thinks perforated ulcer but we will see..have very loose stool to but not sure its related..tmi I know..lopl.. I will check back in a bit..
Luv and hugs everyone!!


----------



## Affyash

Honey I would be thinking more long the lines of a cyst bursting or just causing general pain. What you describe is what my doc told me to look out for! Love you and hope you feel better!


----------



## TandA08

Steph, definitely keep an eye on it! Not that long ago my mom was having problems that she thought resembled an ulcer starting, but as it progressed the pain moved lower to her abdomen, and by the time the Dr was able to get a scan, her appendix had gangrene! They caught it and got the appendix removed just before it burst!

Thanks for your info on the gall bladder, I will keep an eye on things. I wouldn't say my heartburn is bad, it's just frequent. I'm used to getting heartburn before I was pregnant, and I've had it much worse than what I've been experiencing with the pregnancy.


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi there.

Waiting asked me to join this thread. She's been a source of support over the last couple weeks while I was trying to find out what was wrong with me.

Well as the title says, I have PCOS.

We've been trying unofficially since last February to get pregnant and actively trying since September.

I just found out last night from my mom, who still has the same doctor I had when I was a teenager that he suspected I had PCOS when I still saw him. Geez, would have been nice if he had told me then. Just another reason on the list of why I went to a new doctor.

Anyway, I'm trying herbal supplements and going to start back at the gym this week. I'm aiming for 10% of body weight loss which for me is about 25lbs.

Best of luck to everyone Lots of prayers and :hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Welcom kahlan! What's your name? I'm Ashley. I'm sorry you've been trying to conceive without success, most of us can totally relate. I went a year this time trying to conceive my second before I finally got a bfp last month. There are 3 of us pregos on here and 4 ttc (well now 5 with you!) what kind of supplements are you going to try? I took fertility blend from tnx in dec with success. Anyway, good luck with your weight loss and welcome again!


----------



## Affyash

GNC not tnx!!


----------



## Kahlan83

I"m trying Vitex. I'm also trying Chromium (for Insulin resistance) and enzymes to aid in digestion. I looked into the fertility blend and found it was way out of my budget. My health food place has it for 60 bucks. I also take extra folic acid and B12 (family has a history of deficiencies in both) and have been on pre-natals exclusively for over a year. I also use EPO as it seemed to help with conceiving my son.

I can't ever go on BC again because of severe migraines so I started with the natals and b's around then just to be safe, but due to different diets I've been on and off them until a year ago.

I figure since I've probably had this since i was a teenager and I managed to have my son without medical help, I can do it again this time. :thumbup:

I'm not tracking temps as i'm normally a cold person (literally not figuratively) and my temp stays in around 1 degree even when I know I'm ovulating. before I missed my period in November, I had positive ovulation tests.

anyway, best of luck to every one and I'm glad I have some lovely ladies to give me support and then hand it right back. :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I was so hoping you would come join us! The more the merrier! I look forward to hearing how you supplements work for you too! I am always looking for info but never see what the end results are, so this will be good for everyone! So welcome to our lil family hun! These gals are FABULOUS! 

Thanks ladies for the thoughts on my pain. I finally told Jason if it doesnt let he will have to take me and at least get checked out. On my phone right and trying to rest and not mo e to much.. I will let you know how things are going later ladies.
Love ya'll..


----------



## waiting2012

I was so hoping you would come join us! The more the merrier! I look forward to hearing how you supplements work for you too! I am always looking for info but never see what the end results are, so this will be good for everyone! So welcome to our lil family hun! These gals are FABULOUS! 

Thanks ladies for the thoughts on my pain. I finally told Jason if it doesnt let he will have to take me and at least get checked out. On my phone right and trying to rest and not mo e to much.. I will let you know how things are going later ladies.
Love ya'll..


----------



## Kahlan83

waiting2012 said:


> I was so hoping you would come join us! The more the merrier! I look forward to hearing how you supplements work for you too!

I will keep everyone updated. So far all it's really doing is making me have more frequent bathroom trips. I know TMI, sorry but for me it's a big deal because I'm normally a once every couple days kind of girl and that's not good, so any improvement in that department has got to be the signs that something is working.



waiting2012 said:


> Thanks ladies for the thoughts on my pain. I finally told Jason if it doesnt let he will have to take me and at least get checked out.

I would for sure go to an emergency to see. It's better to be safe then sorry, especially if you think it might be your appendix. My cousin almost died because he didn't feel any pain until after it had burst.

Let us know how it goes and I'm sure I'm not the only one praying for you.


----------



## Kahlan83

Affyash said:


> What's your name?

Sorry Ashley, I didn't see this part. My real name is Amanda, but I use Mandy.
My screen name is actually the name of the heroine in one of my fave book series. Pronounced (Kay - Lynn).

If I thought people would pronouce it right in the real world I might have considered it a good baby girl name. :winkwink: Hubby might not have.

My hubby is Josh and our Son is Matthew, but I usually call him Matty, unless he's doing something bad.

I find that this site is warmer then the WTE boards. I almost felt like I was in a lunchroom cafeteria there. Wish I had known about this site when I was PG with Matty.


----------



## Affyash

Girls Steph just texted and she went to the er since the pain was so bad! Pray that she feel better soon. Holy crap!

Well welcome again Mandy we're glad to have you. I know what you mean about wishing I knew of this site when I was prego! My sons name is Quinn he'll be 2 in April. Matty is very cute!

It sounds like you're on a good blend of herbals I really hope they help. And nothing is too tmi here, It sucks not being to"go" regularly I'm having so much trouble right now!

Love ya girls be back on soon!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow....so sorry to come in so late an hear about poor Steph :( my goodness. Well Monster Jam was good...don't really wanna talk much about how my night went....we'll just say I was the most embarrassed mom on the planet when my 8 year old threw a 2 year old tantrum in the middle of Best Buy so much to even fist his fist up and try to punch me in front of several people...and then stomp his feet and stand in the middle of the store just staring at people....yea he has issues. Anyways I think its nearly bedtime for me.....he also told us that "you don't appreciate me" but yet we spent a crap load of money and thought we all had fun....guess not. He's never satisfied and I think we are going to trial him going to live in England with his dad. I've NEVER felt like a complete failure in all of my life....but...thats that. 

Steph let us know ASAP how you are doing love....I'm so sorry your going through all that. 

Ash I have fertility blend from GNC I only took a few days of it and then quit a few months ago....I guess I should have kept on taking it....OH YEA I know why I quit it...I was on Clomid and it said not to use it in that aspect of things....so I stopped. 

It feels so weird not temping this month you girls will have to encourage me not to do it b/c DH would FLIP a lid on me.....I think for some strange reason I'm going to ovulate early all the twinges I'm already having its kinda weird.....just 23 days until I FINALLY have ANSWERS...and DH has his 2nd SA on March 6th....eeek....so the doc. off base wanted him to have the SDFA done on his spermies... (DNA test to see if they work well..) anyways sooo DH was suggested to wait 4-5 days emm without you know....and well we did it tonight LMAO....well em....he's gonna tell them he held out for 5 days so hopefully it'll show "something wrong" so the base will do further testing and give him a referral to my fertility doc.They told us they wouldn't "cover" further testing unless they found a problem...so we are trying to "mimic" a fake problem LMAOOOO yea we are some sneaky ass folks but hey do what you do right? 

Anyways I am praying I wake up to GOOD NEWS form Steph! 

WELCOME MANDY! Its nice to meet you :) 

Amanda, Jenn, Steph, Brooke, Mandy, Tanya and Ash I LOVE YOU ALL....and I hope you all have sweet dreams and God's blessings to all of you. MUAHHHHZ :) LOVE YOU GIRLS!!! What would I ever do without you all :hugs: :hug: :)


----------



## Affyash

Hi girls! Steph just texted that she's heading home from the hospital. Hoping she doesn't have to go back later but might if the pain doesn't subside. She has diverticulitis. Pretty painful stuff from what I've heard. Get better Steph we love you!

Andi so sorry to hear about your troubles with your son. That must be so ridiculously hard. You're not a failure maybe it would do him and you some good to at least go visit his dad for a long trip. Hope things improve for him. No more doin it lady! Those spermies need to be all fresh for analysis lol! Can't wait for the doctors appt finally hurry uP end of march!!

Love you girls back on later!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think its night night time for me :) I hope you all have a good night :) 

My mom had that and had to have surgery :( I hope hers corrects itself I never knew the correct term but they didn't find my moms until the last freaking ER visit...we went to the ER 4 days in a row when she had it this was just exactly a year ago...this April will be a year ago actually! My mom kept vomiting constantly couldn't hold any kind of liquid or anything down...it all came back up! Thats crazy...my mom they almost didn't find it like I said in time they went in did exploratory surgery and found it and her intestines were almost dead...the doctor said they were white when he got in and then he moved them around an took them out an "woke them up" is what he said...and the weird thing is....thats exactly how my father passed away 4 years ago :( this January was 4 years ago.....it wasn't from diverticulitis....my dad passed from a complication of surgery to remove his lung cancer. He got a blood clot an they didn't know it and one night we had just came home from the hospital and they called an said "he isn't going to make it through the night" ....we had no clue he was fine when we left 3 hours prior....the worst few days of my life :( ....anyways they went in 2 days later by the same "exploratory surgery" an found the blood clot and by the time they had found it his intestines were dead an you can't live without those :( so they kept him "comfortable" until I held his hand as he took his last breath :( .....anyways it was like living a nightmare all over again with my mom.....

So STEPH TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF that is nothing to play with girly! If you get worse PLEASE by all means go back to the ER ASAP.... 

I LOVE YOU GIRLS sorry for the long sobby story :( I miss my dad and wouldn't wish this on anyone...especially since I almost lost both my parents from intestinal problems!

Forgot to mention something----my moms intestine got "pinched" in the sac from the diverticulitis so the blood supply was being crunched and thats why she almost lost her intestines! Thankfully they got it in time thats how this little problem can become SO BIG!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Ashley, your first trimester is flying by!! Can't believe your 8, going on 9 weeks!! Keep hiding that bump just a little longer ;) haha. Then you can share it with the world :)

Andi, sorry to hear it's gonna be a few more months before you can conceive, the hardest part is waiting and not knowing when it's gonna happen :( We've been trying for 10 months but it feels like years because i've wanted a baby for the past 2-3 years at least but OH wasn't ready so it's like i've really been trying for 3-4 years :( Hope a miracle happens and you get your baby sooner!! How's AF going? Hope she leaves soon!!
Sorry to here about the situation with your 8 year old. Your definitely not a failure though. I can't imagine how difficult it must be for you though :( :hugs: Oh and don't feel tempted to temp, we're in this together!! It's been great not having to worry about it I feel so free :)

Tanya, sucks you can't go on maternity leave now! haha. Would be good if you have a few weeks before you have LO though. My sister ended up working to the end, my nephew was born on Boxing Day so she worked up to and including christmas eve, had christmas day off, went into labour on Christmas night and had him the next day! Crazy! Don't know how she managed!!

Jenn, your baby bump has definitely popped!! It is adorable, so unreal to think you and Tanya are basically half way through!! And planning your baby showers :D

Steph, how are you feeling? Sorry to hear about all the pain you've had, I really hope it gets better soon for you, sending you lots of hugs :hugs: rest up!!

Brooke, how is AF treating you? hope your well!! xx

Kahlan, Welcome!! Sorry to hear about your diagnosis of PCOS! Really hope you get your BFP soon!! Your name is Amanda right? Same as me :D haha. I will call you Mandy though so the girls don't think i've gone nuts and i'm talking to myself hahahaha :)

As for me, last night was good going out but we left at about 1am, I was buggered haha and my feet were KILLING ME, stupid heals, it felt like my feet were on FIRE!! And then on the way there I hit my hand on the train, like on the arm rest and now it's all swollen and sore :( Blah, i'm far to old for clubbing and i'm not even 21 yet! hahahahaha. AF is basically gone, well nearly, still bleeding but it's very light, barely filling a pad. I would say it'll drizzle off to nothing by tomorrow or Tuesday! Well Oh wants me to go and play wii fit with him (what's he implying!? haha) so I best be off!
Hope all you ladies are well!! You are all so amazing :hugs:
xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Good morning ladies :) I have some stupid problem coming back I haven't had this problem in 9 years but they say once you have it, its dorment until it comes back. I've been having eye problems lately like my eye was drying out and then slobbering all over from the right side of my mouth....if I didn't have those symptoms once before I'd never knew what it was....but its Bell's Palsy. The last time I had it I was 4-8 months pregnant with my oldest son which was almost 9 years ago.....I read a website last night that says the avg. time it stays away if its going to come back is 10 years.....so that makes sense...so I guess I'll be calling my regular doctor on Monday to get something done and I do go back to the eye doc on Monday too I'm sure I'll get an answer on that.....:( blah....well my boys are freaking arguing and of course I'm home alone w/ both of them as usual its back to the grind an working 7 days a week for Jason :( which sucks for me...its almost like he's deployed really an its bringing back horrible memories. Anyways I will be back later hopefully the boys will be nice to me today :( but I'm not getting my hopes up any!

AF was gone...now AF is back full force today....lovely :( can't make its mind up!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Steph how are you??? where is everyone today??? eeek feel all alone lol


----------



## TandA08

Hi Ladies! 
Steph - yikes!! I hope you are okay!!! :hugs:

Welcome Mandy! You'll love this thread! My name is Tanya (you'll notice that we pretty much are on a first name basis here :haha:

Ash, thanks for the news on Steph! I'll have to research what that diagnosis is, I've never heard of it before - and based on Andi's info it sounds pretty bad!!

As for me, I've been busy sewing my baby blanket this weekend... didn't make much progress on it yesterday because we were doing errands most of the day. But today, I've gotten quite a bit done. I just needed to sit down and prop my feet up for a few minutes. DH went to go get lunch, so I'll get back to the blanket after lunch. 

Amanda, glad to hear that AF is almost gone for you so you can start treating everyday like O day! I really hope that's all it takes for ya and you end up with your BFP this cycle!!!!

Well, ladies... I gotta pee... guess I'll get up off the couch.... lol

I probably won't be back on until tomorrow. But Ash, if you hear from Steph again, could you text me please??

Love ya all!


----------



## AmandaBaby

What a slow day at work today! Our security cameras aren't working so we can't open the branch!! Its nearly 12pm and someone isn't coming to fix it til after 1!! Wish we could just go home but were not allowed!! Rainy day today as well so I just wanna be in bed!!
Well OH and I dtd last night ;) still bleeding ever so slightly so it was a bit messy. It should be all Gina by tonight or tomorrow though hopefully then we can get to it ;)
Hope all is well, I shall be on later xx


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi ladies.

Thanks for all the warm welcomes.

Andrea, so so sorry to hear about how your dad passed away. I couldn't imagine. My dad and I are mending our relationship. He and my mom divorced about 11 years ago and he kind of used that as an excuse to move 2 hours away and not bother with me much. Now he's regretting not being with me and not knowing Matty. We had a really good visit on Friday afternoon and I'm praying that he actually commits this time and keeps coming around. He drives long haul all week down into the states (not sure which ones...my US geography is crap...sorry ladies) He's planning on getting a city job soon and moving back out my way. I also don't drive and Josh refuses to see him because he may say something he will regret and my Dad will go MIA again. He said that he doesn't want to be the one responsible for that.

Anyway 

Steph, I hope your doing okay. 

Amanda, I actually prefer Mandy so that's cool.

I decided I was going to try and make barbie clothes for my four nieces. My mom bought me some remaments of material and I get to borrow her machine. We'll see how that goes. I'm pretty handy so...

My day was good. I had a bowling tourney today. I did lousy my first two games but then bowled 30 pins over my average in the third, but it was too little too late and my team doesn't get to go on but we had fun anyway. Then my mom and I went to the Slots. We won 130 then lost it. lol.

Then I came home, cleaned up a bit. Played a little Final Fantasy (I LOVE this game!!) and made hubby dinner. 

I took a Ovulation test yesterday because I had some cramps and my CM looked clear but it said no dice. I bought the FRER digital one and it was expensive so I use my IC ones first, but the one i used looked questionable so I wanted to confirm it. Josh got a little mad that I used one already but because of my late period I have no idea when I will actually ovulate, if I do at all.

So far my bathroom issues have not resolved but it's not like I'm going every twenty minutes so it's all good.

Sorry for such a long post. I may only get one or two in sometimes depending on my day so I try and cover everything.

Hope you ladies all had great Sundays!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Andi, hope the rest of your day/night was alright and hope your eye heels soon! How do you cope with DH being deployed? I have no idea how i'm going to cope :(

Tanya, I hope so too! It would be a miracle! How's your baby blanket coming along? You'll have to post a picture! hope your well otherwise :)

Mandy, glad to hear you had a good day and just had fun with your team bowling :) 

Stephanie, how are you feeling? Hopefully better! :)

Jenn, Ashley & Brooke hope your all going well!!

As for me, well i'm having a bit of an off night, it's not a good one but it isn't a bad one either. OHs brother broke up with his girlfriend (the bitch that I don't like) and although I hate her i'm having a d&m with him because I know he's hurting, i'm actually a bit worried. Anyway, trying to chat to him about grief and it just floods back emotions. Fastly approaching April, I should be giving birth soon and i'm not :( Gosh I would just love if this month we got pregnant! Not holding my breath though! Hmmmm :(

Well hope all is well with everyone :flower:


----------



## Kahlan83

As much as you didn't like your BIL's GF, sometimes we have to just bite our tongue and support the person. My BF is like a sister to me and when she broke up with her hubby, I just followed her line of feelings. Sometimes she would hate his guts and other times she'd want him back. I'll I'd say is that he was a selfish P...k and didn't deserve her and when she missed him I'd say that she was better off, but didn't bash him too much. It sounds like he's having a hard time...were they together a long time? Just means that she wasn't the one for him and he'll find someone far more suited.

I'm sorry about your loss. I can't even begin to know. :cry: 

I had a suspected Miscarriage in March last year but because my HCG was less than 5 and my period came, my doctor didn't feel the need to look into it further. She did ask if I wanted an ultrasound but I declined. I'd rather not know for sure. That baby would have been a big surprise. because as I said earlier we were NTNP from Feburary to August.

I'm sure your BFP is coming soon. And you have lots of time... you said you were only 20 right? Not meaning to downplay your age or anything. I wish I was 20 again because I would of gotten married sooner and had a baby sooner...but what's done is done and I have Matty and if he's the only one then I will be thankful.

Hope everyone else is having a great day today. This is one of the coldest days we've had so far. No snow though. It all melted last week. Our weather has been crazy. I think we had a high of like 12 degrees (Celsius) a couple days last week. Groundhog was right. Early spring, not that I'm complaining. :thumbup:


----------



## TandA08

Morning Ladies! It sure is quiet without Steph around here! Hope she's okay. I'll probably text her in a little while and check on her, I just wasn't wanting to bother her if she's so sick!

Amanda - I managed to finish the ENTIRE front side of the playmat / blanket yesterday! I'm super excited about it. I still need to go buy some batting to pad it with (the whole point of making this thing is because we have wood floors in our entire house). Then, I can attach the back and add the trim! I'll post a pic of the final product - but it may be a couple more weeks before I get it done! 

I also did another little project, I had found some iron on transfers that I put onto a couple of onesies. My parents are going to LOVE these!!! Here's a pic of the onesies!

Jenn, Ash, hope you ladies are doing good and had a good weekend!

Amanda, good for you to be there for your OHs brother! 

Mandy, sounds like you had a fun weekend too! Guess you and I will be sewing together! :haha: I'm not very experienced at it, but I'm not doin too bad either... 

Well... I need to get back to work, I'll let you know if I hear from Steph


----------



## TandA08

Ooops, I forgot to attach the pic... :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120303_102214[1].jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kahlan83

So I guess your having a girl then? So cute. I know it's bad but I'm kind of hoping for a girl this time around. I have Matty and he's a great little guy but I want to put a little girl in frilly dresses and braid her hair. I mean if I ended up with another boy that would be fine too. I may only be able to have one more so... I still have my old dolls and barbies in the garage burning a hole in my mind. :winkwink:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Tanya--I LOVE THE ONESIES!!!

Mandy--Glad you had a great day bowling and having all sorts of fun yesterday :) by the way I never told you LOL I go by Andi :) soooo thats who they are referring to when they say Andi its me LOL and Final Fantasy? OM gosh!!! I play it too! I have the new one I haven't even opened yet....Funny! 

Stephanie--hope your feeling better....thinking of you! 

Jenn--how is your "challenge" going? I hope good! Let us know...and hope your feeling better to love!

Ash--How's your sickness :( I hope your getting better with it but I know it can be a few more weeks before its totally gone away! HUGS and hope your all better SOON! I never had morning sickness so I can't even imagine how that feels :( 

Brooke--Hey buddy....we are gonna get this this month you know....all of us :) we are ALL FOUR gonna get knocked up! YES YES YES! Hang in there an lets get this done!!! MISS YOU SO MUCH! HUGS!!!

Amanda--Sorry to hear about your brother :( that is sad especially when he really needs someone an I'm glad he has you there for him...because I know how its like without any family or friends its HARD :( I go through a struggle daily because I don't have many people to talk to about my troubles so I come talk to you ladies :) LOL......THANKS for always being here for all of us Amanda!! 

My eye is doing a little better have an eye appt. in a couple of hours...I need to get ready. My mom watched the kids last night so that was a nice change :) of things. Emmm oh and Amanda....I don't deal with the deployment I just have to take ONE day at a time. Jason is leaving April 28th I believe...and he'll be gone til ending of May I believe....for some training in Virginia! Anyways I don't really know how I'll deal with it its like going through a deployment all over again but at least he's on this side of the water :) this time! Last time I could hear bad things going on in the background an a couple times he would call to tell me "goodbye" if you know what I mean but he's still here alive an kicking :) LOL....Hes so funny....but I can't blame him for freaking out I'd have done the same esp. since in 9 years being in the military it was his first deployment ever to Afghan. Anyways I gotta go just realized my son was supposed to be in school today the teacher put in his folder it was a student holiday...and apparently it wasn't til NEXT FRIDAY she wrote it on wrong day wonder how many kids actually showed up for school!!!!!!! I have no clue!!! But he's on his way to school now! Ooops totally better not hold that against my child it was not by any means his fault! Its the damned stupid teachers fault GRRR


----------



## TandA08

Mandy, yes, we are having a little girl, we are thrilled! I just found out two weeks ago that it's a girl - our little Emma Rae! This is our first baby, and we were somewhat hoping for a boy first, but we knew we'd be excited for either, so a girl is perfectly fine!!

I spoke to Steph, she said she is doing okay, in pain, but OK. She said the Dr gave her this week off from work so she can rest. And she has been vegging on the couch where she doesn't have a great connection, but she will try to get online later.


----------



## Affyash

Hi girls so sorry I wasn't on more this weekend! It was my birthday yesterday so I just wanted to take some time for myself and rest and eat. Plus I'm still mostly feeling like crap with the morning sickness so I haven't felt like doing much of anything! I got myself some candied ginger this morning which I've heard with help with the ms, I so hope it does! I'm not getting sick or anything just always feeling full which makes me feel so nauseated. And when I weighed myself this morning, I'm only 3 lbs up from when I found out I was prego, so I think all that other weight I had gained was just bloating! Sort of a relief! LOL!

So my mom didn't call me at all yesterday to wish me a happy birthday. I didn't really expect her to, but it really does give perspective on how she's feeling about our fight. Mandy, my mom and I are really close, but she has a drinking problem and we got in a HUGE fight about it a couple weeks back and we haven't spoken since. She said the most horrible things imaginable to me and things happened that can't be taken back. I was surprised not to hear from her, but not really sad. So anyway, that sucked...

OK so I heard from Steph this morning she's still in pain but she's doing OK. She said she'll get on when she's feeling a little better. Get lots and lots of rest this week girl and just focus on yourself. You're so much to so many people and sometimes you just need to take care of you!! Big hugs! Feel better!

Tanya absolutely precious onesies and I can't wait to see your blanket! I got all sewy crafty when I got pregnant with Q and I've made a ton of blankets and burp clothes since. Such a special project because it's handmade from you. Hope work's OK for you today!

Amanda I'm glad that you're able to be there for OH's brother even though he hasn't always been there for you. It just shows what a good person you are. FX this really is your month and you get a wonderful surprise BFP at the end!! Oh and I was also due in April with my loss, so I can absolutely relate to how you're feeling. Try to stay positive and just celebrate that you had your little one for the time that you did. Big hugs!

Mandy glad you had a nice day yesterday with bowling and your mom and all that. Making barbie clothes sounds like a lot of work cause they're so small! But sounds like fun too. I would love to have a girl this time around as well, because I think it will be our last too. But like you said, a boy is OK too because I know Quinn and he will be really good friends. So I'm OK with whatever we're having. 

Andi I'm so sorry you're feeling sick I had no idea you had Bell's palsy. I'm really hoping that life can just ease up on the shitty things for you and throw some flowers and rainbows your direction LOL! I know life's not been easy lately. We love you and are here for you always, so when you're down just think of us. Love you!

Brookey we miss you! Are you Oing yet!! :)

Jenn what'd I miss? Andi said something about a challenge but I don't remember!? Hope you're doing well and hope life is good! Hugs!

OK I'll be on a bit later ladies. Have a great day!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey my ladies.....

I have some NEWS....The doctor released my records...all but the results from the endometrial biopsy---which my neighbor said the only reason they didn't release them (shes a nurse) is because he probably found something and wants to discuss it in person and thats fine with me...I GOT MY NUMBERS thats all I was crying about. 

So....My luteal phase is NORMAL...my follicular stage is NORMAL....

.....my midcycle is not quite normal....thinking there is a way to fix it but not sure how yet.....

I didn't have enough LH but I did however Ovulate without enough so I'm not sure they will do anything for that but maybe give me Clomid..and then my progesterone is a little high....like it should be 1.13 or less and its 1.3 on my mid cycle....so I dunoooo :( just hope they get it fixed tomorrow is DH's SA...

Well going w/ neighbor to take doggies to get nails clipped will be back soon!


----------



## TandA08

OMG! Ash!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Jeeesh.... And I hope those ginger candies help you! 

Andi that's great that the Dr finally got your records to you. Hopefully you'll find out about the biopsy results soon, and hopefully it's not something serious!

Well, ladies... I'm a little stressed, and very pissed. I've been having some abdominal discomfort after peeing, not immediately after peeing, but like, by the time I'm walking out of the bathroom, and it'll last for a good several minutes. Feels kinda like muscle spasms deep and below my uterus. I've been mostly dismissing it as just "pregnancy stuff" until Saturday, when I started having the urge to pee every half hour, and then when I get to the bathroom, I barely pee at all. It had me thinking possible bladder infection. So.... I called the Dr this morning, and they had me come in. I saw the CNM, MSN (not sure what those stand for) and said that my urine sample tested negative for a bladder infection, but that everything I was describing pointed directly to a bladder infection. She listened to the baby's heartbeat and said it sounded perfect, then as she palpated my abdomen, I told her it was tender when she pushed in certain spots. She said, and I quote "I am going to go ahead and treat you for a bladder infection, because you have all the tell tale signs, and more often than not, our in office tests are wrong. We will still be sending it out for a culture, but let's get you started on antibiotics anyway so we don't have to wait for the results." Well, OK, fair enough to me, I'd rather be safe than sorry. I'm just a little nervous, because I know how serious bladder infections CAN be, especially during pregnancy.

Now... for why I'm pissed.... So, she gave me the prescription, and I went to the pharmacy inside the grocery store right near the Dr's office. Figured, I'd drop off the prescription, go and grab a few groceries like juice and lunch, then come pick up my meds and be on my way back to work. Well, I enter the "prescription drop off" line where it specifically states "wait here for next available clerk" standing... standing.... waiting.... waiting..... the pharmacist looked up at one point and said "we'll be right with you" ok.. no problem... and he said it right next to the girl that would be helping me... so I kept waiting... and waiting.... Now, maybe 5 minutes had passed (but it had felt like 20), and this little old guy comes walking by, walks up to the counter, and the girl STARTS HELPING HIM! WTF! She looked up at me and just smiled! WTF!!!! I was livid! So I walked out... told myself I'll just go to my REGULAR pharmacy after work! BUT I WAS PISSED! Pissed to tears!!! I stopped by the house on my way back to work so I could make a sandwich for lunch, and poor DH thought the Dr visit had gone bad... I had to gather myself so I could explain.... ugh...

:grr:


----------



## Kahlan83

Ash... I'm sorry to hear about your fight with your mom. As I said in an earlier post I'm going through something similar with my dad but we're trying to make it work. He wasn't really a father to me growing up and was addicted to drugs. I really hope she realizes that children are precious, no matter how old they are. ON a lighter note. Happy Belated birthday. Mine was on the 3rd of Febuary. I"m old now. At least I feel that way. My last year of being in "my twenties" depressing. lol. But Josh ahs been in his 30's for almost 3 years so I always have that over him.:winkwink:

By the way, please forgive me if I end up with a couple typos every once in a while. I have this transposing thing where my th and er 's end up in the wrong places.

andi... I know about hormones being off. I'm only hoping that mine get some kind of normalcy this cycle. I couldn't ttc the last three months so we just :sex: when we could. lol.

I didn't have cramps this morning....so I"m thinking the bathroom issues have moved on but I just hope I don't go back to my normal thing of ever 2-3 days. Doesn't help with the weight loss when your full of it. HA!

Hope your feeling better Steph. I'm sure with medication and rest it will start to clear up quickly.

Can't believe you got hte new FF. I'm playing 13 right now but the time I get on it is slow since we only have one ps3 and hubby is on it when he's home and I can't play it with Matty around. I've been watching some videos of hte play in FF13-2 and it looks awesome and it's not as linear. I"m also playing 10 again. Hubby and I also are playing 8 (we got a patch for the ps3 that allows you to play ps and ps2 games) Something we used to do a lot when we were sans Matty. It's kind of fun but I like playing them myself too. Josh doesn't like 10 because they changed the way you get skills.

Anyway...hehe. I got my new Sims expansion pack today. YAH! I preordered it. It was a Bday present from Josh. I also upgraded my internet to be faster so I won't have to wait forever for pages to load anymore. Might mean more times with you lovely ladies. :happydance:

When I finish some clothes I'll post some pictures. I"m acutally looking forward to this project. I still have scrapbooking too, although I'm only just at 12 months pictures for Matty....he's going to be 3 in August so I have a lot of work still to do but I figure now that I"m at home, I'll have more than enough time to do it.

Love ya ladies, talk later. :hugs:


----------



## Kahlan83

Aww, Tanya. :flower: I would have chewed her out for you. 

it as like when I was preggo and taking public transportation home from work one day and there were perfectly capable men using the handicap seats and I had to stand, with a laptop and my purse, plus at this point I was like 7-8 months pregnant so I was showing. No one offered me their seats.

Some people are just too stupid for words! :dohh:

Glad to hear that it's nothing too serious. I used to get UTI's like crazy and my dr always gave me the meds before the actually tests came back. I got them so often that the doctor never asked me anything other than, what's wrong?
I said got a bladder infection...again!
Okay, we'll send lab work down but you know your body. here's some meds.

besides the issues recently, she's always been great.

So I definently feel your pain with that. I find cranberry juice helps too.

:hugs:


----------



## Affyash

OH Tanya you poor thing! I'm sure you're just super sensitive and emotional because you were stressed about what's going on with your body and making sure the baby was ok. I'm glad you got a prescription, those can be super nasty if left untreated. Are you having any back pain (like high up on both sides) or super fatigue? Those are my main symptoms with a UTI. I would've been frickin' pissed if I were you too, especially since you are so obviously pregnant. HELLO!? I'm sorry and I hope you feel better both emotionally and physically. Don't let it stress you out too much. It will be OK!

Mandy, thank you for your kind words about my mom. Hopefully she will come around eventually. She needs to take responsibility for herself and get treatment and then we can talk. And I totally know how you feel about being "old"! I turned 31 this year and it wasn't all that bad. Last year sucked! :)

Andi that's great news about everything being normal so far! Will be very interested to hear what's going on with the biopsy, I hope it comes back normal too. 

Love you girls be back soon!


----------



## TandA08

Thanks ladies, I know it'll be okay... 

Mandy, funny thing is I've been LIVING on cranberry juice! :rofl: 

Ash, I haven't really had any back pains, been more tired the last few days. But, mainly it was the spasm like sensations I was getting after peeing, and then on Saturday, the constant urge of needing to go, but nothing being in my bladder....

And... BOTH OF YOU! Stop it with your age! You are NOT old... you're making me feel old.... I will be 32 in a few months.... and Steph is older than us, so you're probably making her feel old too! :rofl:


----------



## Affyash

LOL No one else who's older than me is OLD just me! You know how it is! 

Oh and to make you feel better about your pharmacy experience...I remember having some sort of infection down there when I was like 36 weeks pregnant with Quinn. So my doctor made me get an antibiotic at the pharmacy and in front of like 15 people (including young cute guys) she asked me "you know you have to put this up inside of you right?" OMG my face was so red and I was soooo pissed! I hate pharmacists sometimes!


----------



## waiting2012

I would much rather it had been my appendix that was making my life hell right now but eh cant win them all lol...hope everyone is doing good. I try to catch up and reply tommorrow when I feel a bit better. Still running fever and taing antibiotics and pain medicine. I appreciate everyones warm thoughts. Do not worry to much my girl parts are all good thanks to the ct scan they did. 
Hope everyone still in the game is having fun :sex:!! Hope our preggo girls are having a good time to!
Kahlan, I hope you will stay around although I have been mia..
:hugs: everyone!
Love ya'll to pieces!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi, I feel so bad hun... Hope you get answers on the Bells Palsy.. Sounds scary!! And sorry about your dad sweetie! I should have been here... I will make an effort to be on tomorrow.. Going to try to not take any pain meds-not sure why I bother anyways they dont help much.. And this liquids only diet is crap because I have to eat to take the 2 antibiotics they prescribed...lol..
I checked with Dr Google to about the diverticulitis-seems I will always have it it and hopefully I wont need the colostomy EVER.. I joked around with Jason about whether he will love me when I have to poop in a bag....:rofl: scariest thing for me is my dads mother died from a bowel obstruction that went untreated...I guess if I go the same way my tobstone can say, "she was def full of shit" :rofl:
Pain meds making me sleepy..but I will be on tomorrow..
Many many hugs!!


----------



## waiting2012

Battery going on phone..bare with me..
Happy late birthday Ashe!!!!
Mandy..soon as I am online proper I will update my banner..love ya and so glad your here!
Tanya... You might also start to feel braxton hicks cintractions..take it eady girl!..
Going to charge my phone now..
Cant wait to talk to yall tomorrow...:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Tanya I am soooo sorry your day was crap! 

I'll update more tomorrow my shoulder is killing me I slept on it wrong about 3 nights ago an its just been killing me :( 

I love you all and will update proper tomorrow I hope everyones feeling better....Steph.... glad to hear your doing OK rest girl! You'll be glad you did!


----------



## Kahlan83

:hugs:Glad to hear that your resting Steph. No worries, I'm not going anywhere.

I know a little about bowl disorders. Josh has Crohns. He takes it in stride and doesn't let it hinder his life. I hope that the pain lessens as the inflammation goes down.

So according to my BB app, my fertile period is supposed to start tomorrow (March 7) so we shall see. I'll use my ICO's and try and not use my FRER's until it looks positive. At this point I think I would do a happy dance just to know that I'm ovulating. I don't think I can handle another 3 months of no periods. That last one was nasty...no woman should have to endure 2 week periods.

It's pretty late here. I found myself getting stuck in my game far longer than I should have. Josh had to get up early this morning and went for a nap that he never got up from. Matty went down around 4 and woke up at 6. he ate, watched some of his shows and then we read a few stories before I put him back to bed. Little bugger though, didn't actually fall asleep until 11.

On and I forgot to mention Ash, Quinn is a great name. My younger kitty is Quinn, but she's a girl. I wanted it as an actual baby name but Josh vetoed it so when we got a cat, I thought the name suited her because it's Irish and she's a red head. I attached a picture of her

Okay so I might have lied... I guess I am guilty of long posts, no matter the reason. Hope you all are okay with that :blush:

Hope everyone is having sweet :baby: dreams!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0383.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TandA08

Mandy, don't worry about the long posts... you'll find that we all have our moments of doing that - we don't mind at all! Cute cat! I love the orange tabbies!

Steph, glad you could make it online for a bit, sorry I missed you! Hope you're feeling better today!

I got my antibiotics last night and took my first one with dinner. Then this morning when my alarm went off I went in to the bathroom to pee and it was NEON YELLOW! That woke me up quick! I was like "holy crap" :rofl: So then, during breakfast, I had the meds in front of me so I didn't forget to take one after eating... and right on the side of the bottle it said "may cause discoloration of urine" - but I wouldn't have expected it to do that after the first dose! :rofl: Well, that was my entertainment for the morning... Now I sit at work, with stacks of paperwork in front of me, and of course, the first thing I do is get online :haha:


----------



## TandA08

Ash, I would have been mortified! I can't believe people sometimes!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL I love those "orange pills' that make your pee bright orange LMAO even dyes the toilet colors an you have to scrub it off LMAOOOO! When I had a UTI I had to take those LMAOOOO!! Poor you!

My eyes bugging me a bit today but I'm learning to deal with it I gotta get my arse in gear an go get my stupid vericella vaccine booster :( I hope it doesn't hurt too bad I haven't had a shot in SHEESH FOREVER!!! I feel like I'm a child again going for a shot LOL....NERVOUS I hate those things they sting...I'd much rather get my blood taken a dozen times over!

Oh and just looked at FF lol and I will ovulate on my Daddy's Birthday :( lol...WEIRD!


----------



## Kahlan83

TandA08 said:


> Then this morning when my alarm went off I went in to the bathroom to pee and it was NEON YELLOW!

Josh calls those 'vitamin' pees. he gets those when his body processes his vits too fast (comes with missing a foot of intestine) At least you know it's working right?

Matty woke up soaked again today. He got so upset because he couldn't lay in bed with me like we usually do. We're using up the size 5's before going into 6's but he doesn't seem to be ready for actual training yet. He'll sit on his potty with his diaper on but when I say "lets try pull ups" he gets upset and says no. I don't want to force him. Part of me worries that he is not going to be trained before his birthday. I don't know maybe if he's 3 he'll be more conscious of when he goes to ask me to use the potty. I just don't want to have him not train in time for school. OMG school. I only have a year left with my 'baby'. :cry:


----------



## TandA08

Aw poor guy... I'm sure he'll be ready soon. Potty training is a tricky thing, sometimes you just have to wait until THEY are ready - sucks for the parents though. My friend's now five year old was in diapers until after 3yrs! It was ridiculous too! And one time, she was cuddling with me on the couch, and sat up and said, "um, Tanya.. change my diaper" I was shocked I said "excuse me? why didn't you get up and use the toilet" "I didn't want to". I was so tempted to make her just sit in the wet diaper for a while! Obviously by that point she was now making the connection of going pee... The trick that worked with her was to put regular panties on her, (or nothing at all - make her run around bare bottomed) cause she hated the pee running down her legs.


----------



## TandA08

WOW sure is quiet here today! Hope everyone is havin a good day. Steph, hope you're feeling better!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Definitely quiet in here today!
Hope all is well!
I just got my lung - subway as usual but when I got back to work I realised that they didn't give me my cookies. In their defence, my card declined so I had to transfer money so we were both preoccupied but still :( hmmm now I really feel like then! Its a sad day :(
Xx


----------



## waiting2012

Well, I didn't make it online like I hoped today..Sorry...I ended up taking 2 pain pills this am and I guess that did the trick because my pain was gone for most of the day and just now returning..Adrian was home today, sick..So I took her to the doctor--just a cold, or what not as the doctor (not her regular) just prescribed a cough medicine and Zithromax..So Thank Jesus she will go back to school tomorrow..

Jason, although he is going to school for Oil and Gas technology--went and got a job today using his certification as a nurse aide..He'll work friday, saturday and sunday 6am-6pm until done with school..Seems he's been going for a year and the internships they were supposed to have lined up for the students have bailed out since the college is not accredited yet (its pending)..The classes he took to be OSHA certified and Safety certified--no certificates issued because the instructors lacked the qualifications to certify them..:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: So Jason is feeling extremely down about it as this was supposed to be a good thing and we've lived on my measely day care salary for a year in the hopes that one day he would be certified and get a good job..I guess God has other plans for him. I told him yesterday if the job came through at the nursing home that it was meant to be--if not--so be it. Well he went today and the D.O.N. ran all his stuff and he orientates tomorrow. I have to get his scrubs out of the closet and gather them all up tomorrow and make sure they are all clean and pressed for him--I'll do that after the kids leave for school. I think Jason realized with my health issues and age that he needs to work while he goes to school--next week when I don't get a check--is going to be a killer, but it's out of my hands, and God will provide. 

I don't have any new news about my Progesterone Challenge...Seems they have yet to fax my Rx to the pharmacy and my message I left them twice--they never got.:growlmad: Needless to say Jason said that if they don't get that medicine faxed over to the pharmacy then I wasted another 200.00 to get checked out...So of course he is extra pissed about that one on top of having to miss this week of work...But hey, if it was enough to pull the umph out of his ass to get a job and realize that he CAN work and go to school--then so be it.:thumbup:

Mandy--Love the pic of your cat! We are def a bunch of cat lovers here I think..:winkwink: As far as tolieting Matty--I work with that age group and it usually falls on my shoulders to get them there or almost there before moving to the 3/4's class..Matty will do it when he's ready--don't push it, as it will only make it worse..You can encourage him by letting him pick out some cool under-roos but buy some tidy whities too--tell him when he's going all the time--he can wear the ones he picked out--also have him go potty with the dh! As a daycare provider--it is really hard when mom's are the only ones taking their boys to the potty..I literally fought tooth and nail with one of my now 3 year old boys because his parents were divorced and his mom insisted that he sit on the potty instead of stand... I had to undo all that...I used phrases like "pee on my moon" or "make bubbles in the water", etc to get him to stand--you have to appeal to the strange and gross to get a boy to stand and go potty, but if they see a guy do it--then it clicks. Boys are usually harder to "poop" in the potty, but they will get that too..Then comes the task of teaching them to hold down their "winkies" because otherwise they will pee straight out...:rofl:...Oh, the joys of having a boy..My son didn't "poop" train till he was almost 4--he was pee-peeing in the toliet well before that, but he would poop, look at it , then throw up--so we had to struggle to get him to NOT look in the pot after going..:rofl:..Adrian was a bit easier--but once you get rid of the pullups--DON'T GO BACK! We had her completely out of pull-ups and then during a move we borrow one and she was still at that age that she reverted back to them..UGH..Finally, said NO MORE, and we were back in panties...Save the pull ups for night time and once he is taking naps and staying dry--you wean him from the pull ups at night too...Invest in a good rubber sheet to protect yours and his mattresses from accidents..And try to remember that every child is different--tolieting is a milestone like crawling, walking, talking...every child does it differently..There used to be a "normal" age--but we in the industry have learned that there is NO normal age...

Tanya...Yellow pee hun? did you turn the light out and see if it glows???:rofl::rofl::rofl:... No problems here with the urine, but I finally had a bm after 3 days--felt like I was giving birth...TMI..:rofl::rofl::rofl:...

Jenn--how are you sweetie??? Is the bump getting bigger???

Amanda--How is the :sex: coming along! I understand if your not on a whole lot--that comes from the NTNP thing I think...If you don't obsess then its a whole lot easier..But I love you to peices!

Brooke--how are you sweetie??? Doing good I hope! Your time is coming, isn't it??

Andi--My sista' from another motha'...Seems like if we put our bodies together we might have one that can conceive..:rofl:...Love you too hun! Your in my prayers--I hate shots too--tatoo me anyday--but keep your dang shots!..:rofl:

Ashe--Again, so sorry I missed your birthday! Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday!!! Hope you had lots of fun!!!:happydance:

As for this talk of getting old--ya'll ain't got nothing on this granny! A week from tomorrow I will be the big 3-8...You can't even reverse them numbers and come up with a smaller number :rofl:....We used to do that when I was younger....LOL....Funny, I don't feel like I'm dragging the big 4-0 around but then again, yeah, it does..:rofl:.....

Well, I'm going to head on and get something for my dinner...Probably take something for my pain and lay down and gander at the ole' tv...

Would like to say I will be on a lot more tomorrow but I've spent the last 3 days barely doing anything and might as well take advantage of the cleaning I need to do and the laundry that I've been washing and drawing but not folded or hung up...My goal is to feel good enough by friday to work on my bedroom...

Hope everyone has a really good evening and sending lots of hugs and love and prayers to everyone!!!!

Oh, PS...I am going to fix my banner below...Just give me another day or so to have the umph enough to sit up long enough to do it...
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, wow...Amanda--sorry if I implied you weren't on that much..LOL...Blame it on the drugs..LOL..I meant to say that I don't get to be on much when your on and miss ya' hun! I know that you are taking the relaxed approached and LOVE it! I am sure that is exactly what you needed! Sucks that Subway forgot your cookies! Damn them for forgetting!!

and I just realized that I did a typo--I've been washing and drying clothes not washing and drawing clothes...:rofl:....sitting up in my bed and I guess the O2 is getting to my brain a little faster...I don't know...LOL...

Going to go and eat! 
Luv and hugs!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Tanya, glad to hear you finished the front side of the play mat :) can't wait to see if when your done! Oh and those onesies are gorgeous!!! Sorry to hear about the bladder infection too, I hope it isn't bothering you too much. I know how you feel about being pissed that they didn't serve you!! That's so rude!! I think I would have cried haha. I was actually so set on getting my cookies today from subway and when I realised they forgot them I was furious, I actually wanted to cry LOL! I have no excuse though :( damn. haha.

Andi, glad your eye is getting better! That must have been so so difficult with the DH being away on deployments and calling to say goodbye, ahhhh :cry: that would send me over the edge. I fear everyday that something will happen and he hasn't even got yet.. He hasn't even applied!!!!!!!!!! I don't know how i'm gonna cope though with being apart from him, it's nice to know though that we'll have each other to help get through it all :)

Ashley, happy belated birthday!! Hope you had an amazing day!! Sorry to hear that your mum didn't call though :( My mum is going through a similar thing with her mum (my nan) as well as her dad. Quite a few years ago, when I was like like 2 or 3, my mum was with this guy (her and my dad split when I was 2) and she fell pregnant but he was born prematurely and didn't make it :( Anyway not a long time after she lost him, her sister slept with the guy she was with and it all kinda started from there, my mums sister is a bit drug f*cked, etc (sorry) so we never really heard from her until about a year ago, anyway, my mum was at my nans one day and my nan said to my mum, "as far as i'm concerned Debra (mums sister) did nothing wrong!" mum was hurt obviously so she said f*ck you and stormed out. Anyway, a little while later my nan and pop saw my mum and sister at the shops and basically they started abusing my mum and my sister, grabbed my mum by the arm (quite hard infact he drew a bit of blood) and started yelling at her. Anyway, they haven't spoken since. It's quite sa on their behalf considering my mum was always there for them when her sister never was and now they've just turned there back!!! Sorry for the long story haha.

Stephanie, how are you feeling? Really hope you start feeling a lot better very soon! Keep resting :) Haha and that's okay, I think I tend not to come on as much during AF, or rather I do, but I guess I don't reply as much, I think it helps pass the time a bit haha but then I miss things :( Stupid time difference as well, why can't it be the same time everywhere! haha. 

Mandy, are you ovulating yet! Post your tests, I wanna seeeee :) hahaha. Fingers crossed for this month

Jenn & Brooke, hope your both well!!


As for me, not much to report. I guess if i'm really thinking about things i'm 8 days into this cycle but I have no idea when i'm gonna ovulate which is great. I haven't even been checking my cp or cm which is great. Ahhh I love being stress free! :)

Well I hope all is well, i'll try and get on tomorrow during lunch :) x


----------



## TandA08

Hey Steph! Great to hear from ya!! Glad you got some pain relief yesterday, and hope that it continues to get better for you! I'm happy for you that Jason got a job that he can do while he goes to school. And that was great info on the potty training, I know you have a daily involvement in that! I agree with a lot of what you said and there were a couple of new tips that I will be sure to keep in mind :winkwink: One thing you reminded me of when you said to tell the little boys to "make bubbles" I remember one of my ex boyfriend's his mom used to tell his younger brother to aim at the Cheerios (or some other kids cereal) that she would put in the toilet bowl! And, last week, when DH and I were at Babies R Us, we saw these brightly colored styrofoam pieces that resembled packing popcorn or packing peanuts, but these were in the shapes of cartoon characters and animals and what not, meant to help aide parents in potty training their boys! 

Amanda - good to hear from ya, sorry to hear subway screwed up your lunch by forgetting your cookies! Oh and by the way... I DID cry when I left the pharmacy! :haha: I was so pissed! And I probaby would have cried if I hadn't gotten cookies too!

Well.... I'm glad it's Wednesday... I guess.... at least we are half way there to the weekend... I'm sooooo ready to be done working! I wish I could find a way that I could leave my job sooner... I just don't know how we'd afford it. At work, my desk is now upstairs, but I still have to go downstairs several times a day, so that means a dozen trips up and down the stairs. The past week I have noticed the stairs becoming more and more difficult. If I have to pee, the bathroom is downstairs, and to go down the stairs when I have to pee - holy crap! I have to hold my stomach, cause otherwise it feels like everything is jumping on top of my full bladder. Then to go up the stairs - is just plain tiring! Ugh.....

Anyway... it looks like my parents might be here this weekend to paint the baby's room! I should have the bedding tomorrow!! Super excited! If my parents do come down this weekend, then mom will stay for a few extra days and take the train home. So that'll be nice to have her around for a few days!

Jenn, haven't heard from ya in a while, hope all is well! :hugs:

Ash, how ya doin girl!?

And the rest of the ladies.... how are you all??

I really gotta get back to work... and talking about the bathroom.... I gotta pee..... again... Ugh... stairs.. here I come.... 

Catcha soon ladies!
Love ya!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Trysten's in size 6 diapers and still has little leaks every now and again especially if we don't get him to pee on the potty which he makes it so hard on us he won't go even sit on the darn thing even with some persuasion an snacks after LOL he's stubborn I'm sure I'll get him trained one day or other...

I got my shot and the person who gave me the vaccine said not to get pregnant 30 days after shot....well I didn't tell him but we aren't preventing by golly so I'm sure everything will be fine.....but whatever :) I told Jason it'd be our luck we get it this month an I get yelled at by all the doctors for being stupid an not being careful......they can kiss my arse when they have tried nearly 3 years to conceive they can then tell me what to do! 

ANYWAYS...have to get my older one to the doc today....Lord I'm losing my mind on what to do these days to help that poor child :( his fits of rage are endless these days and more numerous :( and I just know its killing me I gotta learn to control myself from getting all upset b/c everytime I do my bp goes out the freaking roof up almost to Heaven LOL...seriously.

Soooo anyways I will be on later to update how my days have been have a lot to share and I think God sent me a blessing by giving me a new next door neighbor I LOVE HER TO DEATH an she even went with me to watch Trysten while I got my blood work and shot for the vericella :) She is awesome :) an I duno where shes been all my life but we are becoming close really fast :) SHE IS SOOO SWEET and just what I needed lately to make me smile :) Well I gotta run but will deffo be on sometime later today to update all my stuff LOL...

LOVE YOU LADIES MUAHHHHZ an GOD BLESS EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU TODAY ON YOUR JOURNIES!


----------



## TandA08

Andi I am so happy for you that you have such a great neighbor! Our neighborhood is the same way, we are best friends now with the people who moved into the house next door to us - they bought their house at the same time we bought ours. Then we have great neighbors across the street, and another one, down a couple houses - we are surrounded by friends! It truly is great to live so close to people that you get along with so well!


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, so sorry I havent been on lately, I have been working alot and tired so I have just een working then come home cook and clean up and try to relax and go to bed:) Also my internet has been acting up but I am thinking it is because my virus protection just ran out on my computer and I have yet to renew it. I cant believe how time is flying by! Half way there on Friday! just 20 weeks to go:) (hopefully more like 18)
As far as the potty training. I had my younger son potty trained at 22 months, I bought a coloring book called elmos potty book and inside of it it had a chart of 2 weeks and a bunch of stickers. I hung the chart up in the bathroom and everytime he went potty in the toilet he got to put a sticker on the chart and got one for himself, he LOVED it all kids love stickers! by the end of the first week he was going on his own with no accidents poo and pee so it only took us 1 week but of course I let him keep putting the stickers through the 2nd week also. This is what worked for us but all kids are different. and we used the small seat that you put on top of the toilet instead of the little potty. 

Steph-that is great that he was able to find a job:) That should really help your family out ALOT:)

Tanya-So sorry about the stairs! I hae to go up and down them a couple times a day at work to check inventory but to do it a dozen times HELL NO! Move my desk downstairs! 

Ashley-how is everything your way? I hae forgot a lot of the posts because I missed so darn much!

Mandy-welcome and dont worry about long posts, we all have them sometimes:)

Amanda-how is this month going for you? Are you feeling more confident? Are you bd very other day? When I got preg I bd every day from 3 days before ovulation until 3-4 days after ovulation and it worked the first month ttc that ended in the chemical and then the 2nd month we did it the exact same way and it worked again.


----------



## TandA08

Jenn great to hear from ya! Missed you! Glad you are getting your rest after work, I know how tiring it is to work all day then go home and cook. I've been doing pretty much the same thing, work, ranch, cook and eat, then go to bed :haha:

Yup, I walk into the building on the first floor, clock in, go upstairs to my desk, go up and down the stairs each time I have to pee, go up and down the stairs any other time I have to go check on anything going on in the inventory (I try and combine these trips with my potty trips) but it's still several trips in the morning, then go downstairs at lunch to leave the building, then back upstairs when I return from lunch, and then the afternoon is just like my morning - up and down as many times as I have to pee or go check on inventory......


----------



## Kahlan83

Hey ladies

Sorry I didn't post again yesterday, Tuesdays are my bowling night. My first and last names were just under my average but my second game was amazing.

Oh well, not there to win any awards, just having fun.

I'm going to start testing with ICO's today but I doubt that they will be positive. My CM is not indicating anything special. They say to do them at like noon and when you haven't peed in a while...so I guess I have to hold it.

Dentist appt today. UG. It all started two weeks ago. I got a new waterpik cuz my spaces are too tight to properly floss. I guess I hit something because the next day my upper right gum hurt pretty bad. I waited a few days and then finally made an appt. Wouldn't you know that it was fine when I went. but the dentist took x-rays and said that there weren't any cavities and that my gums were overly sensitive because I was due for a cleaning.

so now I have to go in for a cleaning. I hate dentists. Until recently every-time I went in, I had a new cavity or I had to have a filling replaced. I hate the freezing. I used to grind my teeth so it ended up making the grooves deeper and more susceptible to cavities and I'm a big sweet lover so no matter how much I brush, I'd never really get everything. Other than that they are pretty strong so they're not going anywhere anytime soon. I've also been lucky enough to never have needed a root canal but I'm sure that's coming soon enough. My back one is both deep and broken so I know if I need a root canal with that one it would probably be easier to just have it pulled and look into getting an implant.

Anyway, enough about my mouth. HA!

Steph, glad to hear you're on the mend. when it comes to potty training, I want to wait until he starts asking to use the potty. he's not opposed to sitting on it and he knows what it's for, he just doesn't want to do it in the potty. Also he wont' sit on it if it has that wee-wee cup on the front of it, so I've been telling him to push his wee wee down. Once he gets the hang of it, then Josh can show him how to go standing up. I don't know if it's true or not but I've been told that uncircumcised boys have a harder time controlling pee when standing. Josh is circumcised but I elected not to have Matty done. I know it's a very controversial topic so that's as far as I'll go. however I know two family members that still have everything and one says they sit because it's easier the other stands and doesn't have a problem. I dunno. I might be worried about something trivial. I think the main thing is that I don't really want to be mopping up pee from teh floor. Might as well change diapers.

I guess my real thing is that besides the being ready for school, it's also not wanting two kids in diapers. I'm not sure how long it's going to take to get pregnant and I'm not sure how long it will take Matty. We've tried pull ups and he just thinks of them as diapers. Maybe I should get those thicker padded underwear and see if it makes a difference but I really dont' want to clean poop out of them. Kids should have a manual. :rofl:

On that note though, Matty asked for Elmo Potty today and he's glued to the screen. Maybe it will motivate him. I've even asked if he wants the potty in the living room and he said "No Mommy, Potty in Bathroom, not living room." Sometimes he says something so grown up that I have to check and make sure I didn't miss something....:cry:

My mom is coming over tonight and she's going to play with Matty while I use her machine to start the doll clothes. Mom and I have some issues where because I'm an only child (I have a step-brother with 3 kids and Josh's sister has two girls) she seems to be overly attached. She wants to know absolutely everything I do and why. I know she means well but sometimes she stresses me out big time. That and she still kind of talks to me like I'm 12 years old. It actually embarrassed my SIL last week when we were out because we don't' see eye to eye on many a thing. So because my mom doesn't think she's doing anything wrong, I have to bite my tongue to avoid people getting upset. God, who's the mom? Josh says I should stand up for myself more. Mom or not she has to learn her boundaries. Damn Aries. :rofl: 

I know I will not do all this crap to Matty and any other kids I have just because I know how much it drove me nuts. There is a line between friendship and being a mother. You can be a friend to your kids but you can't expect your relationship to be like they would with someone else. You have to be a parent first and foremost and if you can be a friend too, great but my mom wants me to treat her like my BF. Sorry....I have a BF and it's a totally different relationship. Am I off base here? I guess it's hard to explain in writing, you'd have to see it but apparently everyone is worried about me because I let my mom stress me out so bad. Otherwise, she's good. She was good to me growing up except for what I mentioned above that and the old lady hand me downs. (I grew really quick so at 12 I have the same body I have now(although now I have an extra 100lbs)and kids clothes didn't fit anymore).

How's your pee today Andi? Still Neon? Maybe for Shits and giggles you could turn out the light and see if it glows. j/k lol

Amanda - I'd be pissed if I paid for cookies, really wanted cookies and didn't get them. When I got there I would demand extra cookies for the trouble. :rofl:


----------



## TandA08

Hey Mandy, it was me with the neon yellow pee - not Andi, :haha: And yes, it's still bright! LOL

I agree with you about the relationship between parent and child. Yes they struggle with wanting to be a friend and needing to be the parent. And it is a hard balance to achieve. I think you are a strong person for putting up with your mom's desires to be your BF and taking it all in stride the way you describe. And it will always be a different type of friendship and a different type of relationship with your parent than what you have with just a friend.

Yikes I hate the dentist too! Hope it goes okay for you!


----------



## Affyash

Girls I AM SO SORRY I haven't been on in awhile, I'm feeling like utter crap. I have a major sinus infection/sore throat and I'm so nauseated on top of it. I'm going to take a couple days to try and feel better and then I'll get on and respond to everyone. So sorry I'm not here for you guys right now! Love and hugs and I'll be back in a couple days! Muah!


----------



## Kahlan83

TandA08 said:


> Hey Mandy, it was me with the neon yellow pee - not Andi, :haha: And yes, it's still bright! LOL

Sorry Tanya. You know what it is, when I click advanced, I can't see the other posts so sometimes if i forget I have to guess. Sorry hun. It will be a while before I remember all the names. I'm bad with names but I will get it. so just slap me around a little if I make a mistake :haha:

My step dad recently got back in touch with some childhood friends. One of them has a daughter around my age with a son only a few months older than Matty. she's a SAHM too and wants to get together. I just hate being the one that has to make the first move. It's always awkward. I know I'm being a big baby about it but I hate calling first. Ug.

I used to be so easy to make friends when you were a kid.

okay well off to check to see if I can have a baby this month. Tootles for now.


----------



## Kahlan83

Affyash said:


> Girls I AM SO SORRY I haven't been on in awhile, I'm feeling like utter crap. I have a major sinus infection/sore throat and I'm so nauseated on top of it. I'm going to take a couple days to try and feel better and then I'll get on and respond to everyone. So sorry I'm not here for you guys right now! Love and hugs and I'll be back in a couple days! Muah!

Hope you feel better soon. Take your time and get well. I'm sure we'd rather have you healthy first and foremost.

:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Oh, no problem Mandy, I know there are a lot of us on here, and it would probably be easier for you if we just used our screennames, but now you have to learn first names too :haha:

Ash! OMG! I hope you feel better soon! Take care of yourself!! :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Andi- So sorry I totally forgot you last post! I knew I forgot someone! So glad you made a friend, it will be good for you:)

I am sitting here watching A baby story on TLC and I cant wait to hold my baby boy in my arms its a tear jerker!

Tanya-on the bright side at least your getting your pregnant aerobics in at work lol, I have totally been slacking off on walking/excersize but being that I am up to nly gaining 2 pounds I think my walking at work is enough for now, I think the doc would have a fit if I all the sudden started loosing! When is your next appointment? I go on the 19th (i think)


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, I know Jenn, I keep telling myself, the exercise is good for me! My next appt is on the 19th too!!!! This will be the second time having our appt on the same day!! I swear, we so are gonna be in labor at the same time!!!

OMG OMG OMG! I totally forgot to tell you ladies!!!! :dohh: .......

So, this morning at about 3 or 4ish I woke up because my upper/middle back was hurting, felt like a pinched nerve right at the spine. I just assumed it was cause I slept in a bad position or something. So I rolled over a little to try and relieve the pinch, and by rolling forward just a little it helped the pain but put a little more weight on my belly. I was still laying on my side, just a little more forward (k, so this is hard to describe in writing LOL). I was trying to fall back asleep, and all of a sudden I felt this swiping motion from one side of my belly to the other! Now, I am pretty sure it was Emma moving! I can't imagine anything else it would have been!! I laid still for a second, and felt it again, then a third time. I said "fiiiiiine I'll roll back over" So I roll back up to my side for a few minutes, but the pinch in my back was preventing me from falling back asleep. So I thought, let me try that again, so I rolled forward again, adding that little extra weight to my belly... and sure enough...felt that sensation 2 more times! I said "alright, I'll move" So I rolled over to the other side and fell asleep!

:happydance: I am soooo convinced that I felt the baby move! I have felt other things in the last few weeks that would make me wonder if it was the baby, but this time I am CONVINCED!!!!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww Tanya! That is awesome that you are finally feeling her move! My little one is moving right now, its getting to where I feel him ALOT throughout the day so you should be getting there to:) I love the feeling! And wow whats even crazier is that it was just last month that our appointments were the same and now again this month! Yep we wll be texting in the delivery room!


----------



## TandA08

Yes, Jenn, we will :haha:

I can't wait to start feeling her move more often!!!


----------



## Kahlan83

I would say that was Emma already making mommy notice her. Won't be the last time either. I felt Matthew move at 14 weeks. the OB said that it was gas but I know better.

OOOOhhh! so excited for you ladies. I ordered some more ICO and ICP's today cuz I looked in my drawer and I have one dollar store pG test and only 4 ICO's left. Not to mention the FRER Ovu and the digital PG. I figured it was time to stock up. Plus they had a sale on that fertility tea so I got some of that too. Stupid though, they offer all these discounted shipping rates for US. I mean my shipping was free too but it will take upwards of 2 weeks whereas the expeidated shipping they wanted an extra 30 bucks. I mean really, it's not that mucht o ship to me. It cost me more to send stuff across canada then it does to the states. I know. I sell stuff on Ebay.

Sorry enough of my rant.

Mouth is sore. Hygienist said my buildup was bad and I have to go back in six months. Damn. Plus one of my fillings is falling out (it's an old one from when I was like 12 so I'm not surprised) did I mention that i hate going to the dentist. sheesh. going to try to eat some breaded chicken and a twice baked potato. Don't know if you have M&M meats down there but their stuff is "fricken awesome" (if you've ever watched Little Nicky you'll know the reference)

Going to start the clothes tonight. yeah! Mom will entertain Matty while I have fun with the sewing machine. Josh is working late tonight so more than likely I will be back on later. I don't know how some of you army gals can do it. I don't have him for a few hours and I miss him. and to think, if he didn't have Crohns, he would have been a cop. I'd never sleep!

Anyway, Much love gals!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Tanya, that's so exciting your parents are visiting for the weekend!! Have fun painting the babies room :) That is so so so exciting as well that you've felt Emma move, how amazing :D

Andi, wouldn't that just be ironic if you got pregnant this month!? Glad to hear your new next door neighbour is being such a great friend :) Good ones are very rare to find!!

Jenn, we've dtd only once this cycle haha, slack :\ but gonna make sure we do it tonight, i'm guessing that I should ovulate some time next week so gonna make sure we do it every other day but still just keep it fun :)

Ash, sorry to hear you've been feeling so unwell!! Hope you start feeling better soon! 

Mandy, sorry to hear you had to goto the dentist! I hate going to them as well! It's so awkward having someone fiddle about in your mouth LOL :\

Steph, how are you feeling, hope all is good!! :flower:

Brooke, hope all is well with you!!

Sorry if I forgot anything :\


As for me, this month is going soooooo sloooooow!!! I'm only 9 days in :\ although at least i've been ovulating earlier then usual, well last month at least so it should happen sometime next week! We've only dtd once so far this cycle haha but gonna make sure we do it tonight and then every other day. I know I said I wasn't gonna worry too much but I figure if I don't try and make it happen at least a little then we'll both get lazy and probably not do it. OH used to always try and make it happen bit ever since we started ttc it's become such a chore :\ and neither of us really force it anymore. blergh!
Reading through facebook and all the status' about friends having babies soon or have already had them and i'm just so fed up. I still have this nagging feeling like something is wrong and i'm worried that even if I did get pregnant that maybe my progesterone is too low to sustain the pregnancy, might make an appointment sometime after I think i've ovulated to see the doctor, I figure either way I'll end up pregnant and need to go or I won't be and i'll need to see what's going on.
Hmph, pleeeaaase happen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So last night before 11 :( duh (maintenance on the website) I wrote this huge freaking post and guess what...it never posted and I lost it :( totally didnt' even think about the maintenance DUH well...anyways.

I am SICK AS A DOG...might call the doctor and tell them today I've been throwing up and my ovaries are on fire.....like I duno. I took an OPK to rule that out that I was ovulating early and its definitely NOT that....so I laid here sick all night wake up sick this morning...but I'm not in as much pain ...just the nausea is sticking around. 

Anyways I'll update a little later I'm on the way to get my oldest to another doc appointment and I'll be on as soon as I can this afternoon. I have sooo much house cleaning I gotta catch up on from going out every single day doing errands :( EHHHH!!! Someone shoot me already please! 

Tanya I wrote you something last night....and now I totally don't even remember what it is.....

Anyways I dont think this vaccine could have made me sick but I might Dr. Google it LMAO....My arm has this big stupid bruise now b/c they have to give you a chicken pox shot BEHIND your muscle on your arm...so its on the back of the arm :( OUCH! Its still a litte sore but not bad really not enough to bother me.....well I'm off to the doc with Tyler I'll be back as soon as I can!

I've also been spotting since AF went lol soooo yea 4 days of spotting like crazy....I think some cysts might be popping for me....which is good and bad since I do have that complex cyst :( its kinda bad ...

https://www.buzzle.com/articles/hemorrhagic-ovarian-cysts-complex-ovarian-cysts.html

I'll bbl :)


----------



## waiting2012

Such great happenings ladies! & some not so nice ones..totally missed getting on yesterday as I have been busy between naps a.d laundry.. I am on my phone too which sucks big time... 

Ok...first off.. Tanya, congrats on feeling Emma! Wont belong and you will see her mive around in there! Most awesome!!!

Mandy-Sounds like Matty is a strongwilled little man! A good quality to have! 

Ashe, hope you feel better sweetie! Been battling the cold I got from adrian too..

Andi.. Got the shot huh? Yeah I hope you get preggo so you can stick it to them! Sorry that your oldest is giving you troubles..hopefully all that will improve soon for your health sake. And keep an eye on that blood pressure! 

Amand- remember no stress! I know it makes the cycle seem long but the reward will be well worth it!

Brooke.. Hope everthing is going good! Easter eggs all around! Lol

As for this chicken...FINALLY got my progestero.e


----------



## TandA08

Hey ladies, sorry I didn't check in earlier this morning. Been trying to get through some work - I'm contemplating going home sick today. I'm feeling pretty crampy today, and just plain ol' uncomfortable!

Sure is quiet around here lately, with Ash and Steph gone recently. The rest of us seem to get so much quieter. Amanda, your cycle may feel like it's going slow for you, but CD9 already!? Time to get your groove on girl! I think you'll enjoy this month without the worry of temping and charting and all that!

Mandy hope you had fun with the clothes last night!

Andi, hope you're feeling better soon!

Steph / Ash, hope you ladies are taking care of yourselves!! :hugs:


----------



## Affyash

I'm here girls I'm just struggling!

Tanya I am so happy for you and Emma. It's the most amazing feeling in the world and I miss it terribly. Take a video of it later on when you can see it!

Steph so glad you got your prescription so hope it works soon. How are you feeling with the other crap? LOL...crap.

Oh gawd, I missed so much I don't even remember what to say!

Mandy hope the little man gets the potty thing soon. We're trying to get Q potty trained before the new one comes but haven't really committed to doing it a whole lot. Cute kitty too! Keep us posted on your OPKs, hope you ovulate soon!

You too Amanda! Though no temping or poas for you! Just plain ol doing it and loving it! :)

Andi hope you're feeling better lately. So sorry you've had so much going on lately but glad you have your neighbor friend.

Jenn Brooke love you girls! So sorry if I've missed something, I'm still so out of it!

Uh, K, I'm still sick and feeling super nauseated. It kind of sucks. But I'll get through it. Love you all very much, hope you don't hate me!


----------



## waiting2012

Such great happenings ladies! & some not so nice ones..totally missed getting on yesterday as I have been busy between naps a.d laundry.. I am on my phone too which sucks big time... 


Ok...first off.. Tanya, congrats on feeling Emma! Wont belong and you will see her mive around in there! Most awesome!!!

Mandy-Sounds like Matty is a strongwilled little man! A good quality to have! 

Ashe, hope you feel better sweetie! Been battling the cold I got from adrian too..

Andi.. Got the shot huh? Yeah I hope you get preggo so you can stick it to them! Sorry that your oldest is giving you troubles..hopefully all that will improve soon for your health sake. And keep an eye on that blood pressure! 

Amand- remember no stress! I know it makes the cycle seem long but the reward will be well worth it!

Brooke.. Hope everthing is going good! Easter eggs all around! Lol

As for me.. Finally got my progesterone filled..nothing like having my af for my birthday... I guess better than never huh? Still hanging on the couch and trying to get rid of my cold now..some long time friends are supposed to come visit but not sure if they are are comingyet... Hopefully, they make it.. Ignore the last part of this post..stupid phone..lollove and many many hugs.. I will try to get the umph to get on the computer in a bit!

As for this chicken...FINALLY got my progestero.e


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The chicken pox shot...and now my mom thinks I have chicken pox....so much so that she took my kids to stay with her at her house....GRRRR.....Only I think 1% of people actually get it from the vaccine...I have the rash where they gave me the shot but my back has about 6 spots on it so far...shes gonna come tomorrow morning an see if I have more :( eeeeeeeeeeeeek! I itch like ehhh I duno what! Grrrr....

Tanya I know what it was :) CONGRATS on feeling the baby move :) that is awesome you feel her so well :) Yay!!!

Well I think I'm going to rest this headache is killing me, and the itchiness its not so fun.....mom put calamine lotion all over me....literally LOL.....Wait til Jason gets to come home and join in on the fun :) lmao.....too bad he's immune to it!!! LOL


----------



## TandA08

Ash I'm so sorry you're feeling so sick! Hope you're feeling better soon - hang in there! Love you!

Steph glad you finally got your prescription!! Hope everything works out properly for you! Hope you're feelin better today too!

Seems several of us are sick today! Ugh! I came home from work for the day. I started getting so crampy and called the Drs office again, just waiting for them to call me back. I've been on the antibiotics for the "bladder infection" since Monday and as of today, no relief yet, and now plus the cramps. We'll see what they say when they call me back. The cramps have eased up a bit since eating lunch - grilled cheese sandwich and tomato soup again - it's a great "I feel sick today" lunch!!


----------



## TandA08

So... the "doctor" I saw on Monday for my "suspected" bladder infection called me this afternoon. First of all, turns out she is a Midwife not a Dr, second of all, she said that the culture came back negative for a urine infection and asked how I was doing. Well, my initial symptoms haven't improved, and I had some moderate cramping this morning for about half an hour. So, she said she wanted me to come in and see the on call Dr. So I just got back from that... and... well, first off, didn't care for that Dr. Second, she listened to the baby's heartbeat - sounds great! Checked my cervix, said everything seems normal. And said it's probably just uterine spasms...... So, I guess, just normal pregnancy stuff.
At least I know everything is okay!


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome to Braxton hicks Tanya... Completely normal, increase your water intake and put your feet up..should help a bunch!

Andi, :rofl: I can picture you slathered with calomie lotion..lol! Get some Aveeno oatmeal bath packets and soak in it for awhile. Witch hazel or alcohol rub may help dry the spots but wait to use that. Dont take aspirin becuz of Rhyes Syndrome.. Should be better and not contagious soon... 

Jason picked up my pills.. Taking 1 for 5 days. Pharmacist told him it is used to aide in fertility or bring a period on... Nice thought but not holding my breath...


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Andi, I feel so bad for you! I hope you feel better soon! are you going to call the doc and tell them? If your kids havent gotten it yet maybe you should let them be around you a bit so that they could get it younger and not when they are older when it has worse effects, I was around my bro when he had it but for some reason I didnt get it it waited to pop up when I was preg with my oldest and it SUCKED! I know it sounds horrible to intentionally put your child around it but I think sooner would b better than later if ya know what I mean. I hope you get to feeling better soon, I used an Aveeno bath and soaked in it alot when I had it, it strted out with just a few bumps then the next morning it was alllll over me! Aveeno and calamine are a chicken pox victims best friend!
Tanya-hope you get to feeling better, get some rest and enjoy your day off of work:)

Steph-so glad you finally got your progesterone! I hope it really helps you:)

Ashley-So sorry you are still feeling sick to:( Seems everyone is sick right now:( How is the pregnancy going?

Mandy-hope everything is going ok for you, I know life can be frustrating at times!

Amanda-BD'ing every other day is a good plan, I really hope this is your month this month:) Relax and just take it day by day member your not supposed to be tracking just relax and take each day as if it is your o time:)

I feel like I am forgetting someone and so sorry if I did I just read so much that I do not remember everything, sorry I have been scarce lately, between Caleb's Karate mon. wed. and t-ball tues. thurs. and work I have been really busy and try to just relax when I have the little bit of free time I get. Spring break next week will be much easier cause no karate that week and I think only 1 day of t-ball practice so much more relaxation and free time yay:)


----------



## calebsmom06

Well seems like when I am able to get on it is extremely quiet on here, gonna go to bed, talk to you all tomorrow:)


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Jenn...sounds like you have been a busy chickadee.. Love ya girl and dont let yourself get too wore out!

I was wondering ladies about the progesterone.. I guess I dont know enough about it because I know I am supposed to take it the same time each month but IF for some weird twist of fate I use it a couple of months and my fertility comes back full swing how will I know to take it? I am supposed to take it then I will be forced to have a period.. So I guess I have just found something else to worry about lol..:rofl:

Well heading off here.. Washing the last load of clothes right .ow.. Thinking of rearranging my room tomorrow since I have been doing little of that already..Have a good night ladies! Hugs, hugs,hugs!!!


----------



## brooke1993

hi ladies its very late but i wanted 2 jump on and say ALL my tests came back 2day and I do NOT have cancer :) I will update more tomarrow I promise,Its been crazy BUT I am home and doing good love ya all oxooxxo


----------



## waiting2012

Yay Brooke!! Such wonderful news!!! 
I actually left the house today.. Already did my grocery shopping, and eating some cereal for brkfst. Watching a movie no one else in the house would to see, hoping some of the nausea I had this morning will go away.. I know I am not pg as they did test for that at the hospital last weekend and Jason and I last dtd on the 25th.. So if I was they would have known for sure right? I am talking out of my head now..lol I guess it kind of crossed my mind and I was careful to make sure we didnt bd a lot just for that reason. But nowI begin to wonder. Some nagging part of me says I need to test to be 100% sure before I get ti far into the Progesterone challenge.. So ladies what do you think? 
Ok going to watch my movie and I will check back later..
Love and hugs!


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've been MIA for a little bit. Life got in the way.
So I made one little barbie dress and it turned out pretty good for my first try. I have it to my BF's daughter.

You can't give anybody Chicken pox from the vaccine. When Matty got the shot, he ended up with one little pox that went away in a few days, which they say can happen. I had Chicken pox twice and my hubby once. I'm not sure if it's different in the US or not but they routinely vaccinate against it at 18 months now. Mostly because people that actually get it are at a high risk for Shingles when they get older. Wouldn't you know that people in my family get it real easy. Damn. I guess Josh will have to slather calamine on my wrinkled butt when I get it. :winkwink:

Well I took another ICO yesterday and it was neg still but at least I saw a darker line then the day before, so hopefully that means it's getting close. It's frustrating because I won't know when my period is going to come until i actually ovulate. It's like I'm 16 all over again.

Today I have to do some cleaning. Josh's "cousin" is coming down. I use quotes only because he's actually Josh's step-nephew. lol. It's because there is a large age gap between Josh's mom and step-dad, so my FIL's daughter is only 10 years younger than Josh's mom and she has two boys in their 20's. Josh and the two boys actually grew up together. He's had some issues but he's been sober for over a year now and he's great with Matty. He messed up because he had a kid himself when he was 19 but signed away his rights. He regrets it now but he sees his daughter when ever he can.

Matty decided that play time was at 5 AM today and it took me almost 2 hours to get him to go back to sleep.

On top of it all, it's like a blizzard here. GrRR. I was looking forward to an early spring with all the nice weather we were having.

Well things can only get better right?

Glad to hear your moving around and getting better Steph. I know how you feel. When all my beta's came back negative I wasn't convinced so I kept testing anyway. I guess it comes with wanting a baby so bad that any little chance makes you worry. Will the progesterone help you ovulate?

Talk later girls!


----------



## Affyash

Good morning ladies. It seems like I am slowing returning to the land of the living! I had a tough time sleeping last night because I couldn't breathe out of my nose. Then my mouth got so dry my lips cracked! I wonder how bad was snoring...teehee! I still have pretty brutal ms every day but I find if I eat tiny bit of something when I start feeling crappy, it goes away a little bit. I think I'll pick up the bird eating like Tanya! :)

Steph, you bring up an interesting point with the progesterone challenge. I had always red that what caused spotting and breakthrough bleeding was a DROP in progesterone. So, it seems counteractive to take progesterone to bring it on. I have no idea what the facts are though as I'm no expert. I would think your doc knows what he's doing. Having said that, if you have questions (i.e. what happens if I get pregnant) you should call and ask. No harm in doing that. Hope you're feeling better, glad you're getting up and moving around. I haven't been on much, but I've been thinking of you every day!

Brooke that is fantastic news, I'm so glad you're OK. Once you get settled you best get your butt back on here, we miss you! Love you girl!

Tanya you poor thing! I can only imagine that cramping and bladder pain/oddness had you so worried. It is very very common and I'm glad that doc checked you out and all is well. Braxton Hicks suck big time but I promise you'll know if you're in labor or something's wrong, it is INTENSE. Right around where you're at now (congrats on 20 weeks btw!!!!) was when I was admitted to the hospital for my "leaking" incident. Oh the joys of urinary problems while pregnant! Hope you're feeling better today!

Amanda hope you're Oing soon! Don't you temp though! :) Hope you're having a more enjoyable cycle.

Jenn you've been one busy mama! Congrats on 20 weeks to you, too! Halfway there yippee!! Glad you'll be able to rest up next week with the kid's break.

Mandy I so hope you O soon! Can't wait for the crazy testing to begin!! And I'm not going to lie, I'm a little jealous of your blizzard! Don't get me wrong, So Cal weather is beautiful and I love it, but I could use a full on snow storm or at least rain storm every once in awhile. I feel like we haven't gotten one in forever. Don't you love it when the babies get up early to "play"?? So hoping the time change this weekend works in my favor. We're losing an hour but it will be darker in the mornings for longer. Hugs!

Andi you poor thing life is just not fair right now! I hope you don't have a full on break out and that the spots are just isolated because of the vaccine. Hang in there girl and get lots of rest.

Love you all, be back soon!


----------



## TandA08

Hey ladies! Steph glad to see you're doing better!!! Missed you! 

Jenn, glad you're keeping busy, it makes the time go by faster, doesn't it!? 20wks already!!! How's the pregnancy treating you? I've started feeling Emma move a little more. Last night I was sitting at a bday part for a friend, and felt this pop in my left lung that pushed the air out making me do a little cough. I'm wondering if she kicked me there, lol. Then it happened again this morning in my right lung!

Brooke, great news that you're test results came back negative for cancer! That's a load off your shoulders!

Mandy, hope the blizzard passes and it warms back up for you! It's supposed to be 80(F) here today! I hope the warmer weather stays around! 

For those of us that deal with daylight savings - the time changes this weekend!!! I'm soo excited for the longer days! (sucks in the beginning that we lose that hour of sleep, but the extra daylight in the evening makes up for it!)

Well, I'm back at work today, and have loads to catch up on. But I'm definitely feeling better today! My parents will be here tomorrow to paint the baby's room! I am sooooo excited!!! 

Ash, hope you're doin okay girl! Miss you! :hugs:

Amanda - how are you today?

Well, gotta get back to work! I'll probably get to check back in again before I leave work this afternoon!

Love ya all!


----------



## Affyash

Gah typos galore, sorry girls!


----------



## TandA08

ASH! We were typing at the same time! Glad to hear you're doing better!!! And seeeee... now you understand my reasoning for eating like a bird :rofl: Love ya girl!


----------



## TandA08

It's funny that both of you Steph and Ash labeled my "discomfort" as Braxton Hicks.... neither the Dr nor the Nurse / midwife used that term... if they had, i would have been like "oh okay, just those, no biggie" but instead they leave me just as confused as I was when I went in :haha:


----------



## Affyash

Yeah I mean that's what I would assume they are. There's only a couple of reasons for pain in mid pregnancy - round ligament, braxton hicks and infection. I think. So, I'd go with the BH. Sucks that when it happens we worry so, but better safe than sorry. Love you too!


----------



## calebsmom06

Tanya-yes I bet that was your lil girl kicking your lungs lol, So far so good here, still get heartburn but I have noticed that this week has not been so bad other than that no real difference at all, I feel him a few times each day and when I do I will usually stop what I am doing just to cherish the moment, its a wonderful feeling:)

Ashley-So glad you are feeling better hopefully by tomorrow you will be back at 100%

Stephanie-I have no idea about anything that goes with progesterone so I would definetley ask you doc the what if's, I hope this helps your fertility! any month now:) Annnnd they say when you use fertility treatments that you have an increased chance of mulitples so maybe jasons future was right! hehehehe

Mandi-so sorry your son woke you up early, hope you were able to get some rest when he went back to sleep


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, I've been getting an increase in heartburn too. Tums or a glass of milk has usually been enough to curb it. Glad you're doing well. And that's great that you feel your little man each day now! I'm excited to finally be feeling the baby and recognizing it!

Ladies, I probably won't be on much this weekend as I've mentioned, my parents will be here tomorrow and then my mom will be staying for a few days. But I'll probably check in one more time this afternoon before leaving work, and then may not be back on until Monday.

:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Ash, yeah, I won't worry so much now when I feel the cramping. Since there is no bladder infection and the Dr said the cramping is fine as long as it doesn't last all day. Now I can just relax when I start feeling it, instead of worrying. I wasn't impressed with the on call Dr that I saw yesterday. I'm glad she isn't my regular OB.


----------



## waiting2012

Well, thank you ladies...I was probably just having a moment of insanity..lol My boss is going to bring my check by and I will go cash it after Jason gets home.. I have felt utterly wore out today and slept most of the day after watching one of yhe movies I rented. I have a low grade fever and my nose is so stuffed up.. Ugh. Wes is making cherry chocolate brownies... Mmmm.. I had the craziest dream.. Bear with me as I am on my phone.. I had a dream that I met up with Wesleys dad.. And I mean met up.. It was so vivid too.. One heck of a sex dream..lol what was odd that through the whole dream it was like being in a soap opera..at the end of the dream I told him if I got pregnant it would be raised as Jasons and no one would ever know any different..lol...whats odd is I havent seen him in 16years! Wes has only seen pictures of him but I swear it was so real..lol side effect of the progesterone? :rofl: I had to share that with domeone, not like I can tell Wes " I had sex with your real dad in my dream today" :rofl:
Ok enough about me..lol so glad everyone is doing good.. 
Mandy, sorry Matty woke you up early.. Sounds like you have a busy weejend planned to!
Tanya, have fun with the family! I hope to catch ya online this weekend!
Ashe, sounds like your feeling better! Good to hear sweetie!
Andi, how is the chicken pox going? My kids 
ad the same reaction to the shot that Mandy's son did.. I had it the last 2 weeks of school my 4th grade yea...


----------



## waiting2012

Ok on my phone..lol..
As I was saying..lol

Brooke cant wait to hear from ya some more!

Amanda.. BD,BD, BD,BD!!!! Fxed sweetie!

Jenn.. How are you hun?.. Hopefully glad for the weekend!

I really need to get on my regular computer..lol sorry for the typos.. Tomorrow Wes is going to help me rearrange my bedroom..its a long time coming..but I will tdy to be online afterwards....

Lots of love and hugs ladies!!:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Sorry I've been MIA....I just kinda give up on TTC until March 26th when I finally get my freaking appointment....2 and a half more freaking weeks....seems like an eternity when I think about it. I've been staying busy with my neighbors and just trying not to think about anything..in fact past two nights I've been a bit tipsy which is totally unlike me.....

Anyways this cycle is much like last cycle in the fact that I'm still spotting....today it was more "light" than spotting. I broke down and did a few OPK's the past few days to....but I have this really gut feeling I'm not really ovulating anymore. Just a weird feeling although the docs said I was by the ultrasound I'm not so sure....

My LH isn't high enough according to my results..if it isn't high enough I might not be ovulating properly or even at the right time when I should....who knows. I'm soooo frustrated these days and today thought about what if I get told there is no hope for me from here on out.....I kind of am OK with that at this point....realizing my two boys are my whole world and I'm happy I have them ....maybe its just not time...but then again I think about my 2 sisters who both had hysterectomies at the age of 26 and 27....and it makes me think yea my baby making days are over. I have two little blessings though and I'm proud of them :) 

Well.....I have HORRIBLE acid reflux at the moment and I think I'm gonna eat some more Maalox and relax a bit. My husband has also been working 7 days a week :( except last weekend he got a day and a half off...that was nice. I just need more of those days :( I miss him and it sucks....everytime we see eachother we are utterly exhausted :( its no fun.....but we have had a couple good nights since my mom kept the babies a couple of nights just so we could get a little special time together :) it was sweet of her....

Well I think I'm off to bed :) I love you ladies and have missed you like crazy....as for my bumps on my back they are still there but seem to be going away pretty quickly lets hope it happens fast :) It doesn't itch as much as it has been so thats always a good sign :) 

I will hopefully have more time on here tomorrow :) I sure miss you ladies!!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi.. Awe hun.. I hope something gets figured out soon sweetie! Take whatever time you need hun.. We will be here:hugs:.. Going to go take something for my cold and my Pro pill..
Many :hugs: hun.. Love ya!


----------



## waiting2012

Counting down the days till my birthday...And hopefully to seeing AF show up! Today is day 3 of 5..I've been taking the pills in the late afternoon so don't want to screw it up and take it at random times.. I know 2 days is a bit early to start to feel something but you'd think there would be a cramp, a twinge, something that says I'm slowly coming back to normal..LOL...I'm going to work on my signature..going to tweak it a bit..Jason is working from 8am-8 pm and I've been busy, busy, busy in my bedroom..I opted out of totally rearranging it and just turned my bed at an angle--completely cleaned off my dresser, etc...We are a clutter family when it comes to our bedrooms--the rest of the house I try not to be..Comes from my upbringing I guess. My dad was military and EVERYTHING had to be PERFECT..Even my bedroom which I never understood because no one but me was ever in there and compared to my friend's bedrooms mine was immaculate on the dirtiest of days...LOL..Sorry if I'm being boring..:rofl:..ME--BORING..??? I guess you could say I'm in the NTNP, WTT, LTTC Boat...Not really WTT but Not Trying and Not going to Prevent anything..It has been a long time TTC that last one and have it last....If I put any stake into Gail's reading--I have lets see, 9 months before I get pregnant? Gosh that is the entire time it takes to brew a baby..LOL...I bet Andi, Brooke, Mandy and Amanda will be giving birth about the time that I get pregnant..:thumbup: That's ok, with me...It is a pleasure to have the weight lifted off my shoulders, although it makes me wonder about the Provera cause if helps me to drop eggs--how do I count cycles? LOL...I didn't think to ask the doctor as I figured just having a monthly was more important than anything else...No more weird dreams about my son's father--:rofl::blush: I don't why I shared that yesterday other than the fact that it was so WEIRD! LOL...Well...Now that I've made mark here today..:rofl:...and it feels wierd to be on my computer but a nice weird..LOL

I hope everyone has a wonderful day...I'm sure I'll be back after awhile...Now that I unloaded a bunch of crap out of my bedroom (my crap--Jason can do his part..:rofl:) I have all that to go through too..And here in a bit I will have to throw the blankets and sheets in the dryer so I can hopefully get my bed made soon!

Luv and Hugs, Ladies!!!
Steph:kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

Wow...6:15pm here and I must have bored everyone to death..:rofl:...I bored myself to be honest! LOL...

Ya know I just realized something...A lot of people have "blogs", or "Journals" and I've always had a hard time keeping up with one of those..I guess in a way this is my "blog", my "journal" and the joy is that I have a stong group of women to share it with and in our own little ways about it--this is like a "blog" or "journal" for each of us.....

Well anyhoo...Working on Chicken parmasean for dinner..Found this stuff in the refrigerator section at the store that is bread crumbs and parmeasean cheese that you coat your chicken breasts in and then bake in the oven..Not how I've made it before but seems a healthier alternative to the way I used to fry the chicken... Smells good right now.... I'm going to do cheesie brocolli and cauliflower (YUCK) for Jason and Wesley since they aren't a fan of speg.. 

Well, I'm getting boring again..LOL..


----------



## waiting2012

Don't forget about the time change ladies....I didn't realize that we "spring" forward already..UGH..Still battling some aweful congestion and though I need to be in church tomorrow--I have to work on monday and don't want to feel so crappy when I go back after this lovely week off...

I'm about to head to bed..Hope that the quietness of the thread has good results for everyone...Feeling rather frisky and since only my nose is the problem right now and I think the progesterone is bringing my mojo back:happydance::blush:--going to take advantage of it...Hee hee...What can it hurt if in 2 days time I will finally get my period...Happy Birthday to me! LOL...

Night Ladies...Lots of love!


----------



## waiting2012

Yep, DTD and it was W-O-W! I guess the progesterone was working cause the dh said he, ummm...saw the light twice...:rofl::blush: Usually, I get told how "dry" it is..Well, it wasn't dry tonite! :rofl::blush: 

I know ya'll asked how it will help with fertility--the Provera that is..and thanks to Yahoo ?'s/Answers..here is the consensus...Provera does help bring on an absent period by "tricking" the body to get ready for a period--hence--build the lining, etc...unlike Clomid that tricks the ovaries into thinking it is time to ovulate (most docs will prescribe provera and clomid together)--my body just needs to be tricked into thinking to get ready for a period. From what I have found my af will not come right after the last pill but rather 7-10 days after the last pill..Most will it occurring 2 weeks after the last pill was taken and if it doesn't--take an hpt if there was sex during the time of use of the provera...So if my math is correct--bear with me--I'm new to this.....

Ok I started the Provera on March 8th--take it for 5 days..so 3/8, 3/9/, 3/10, 3/11, 3/12...Add 10 days to this (I'm saying 10 since that is the average at the longest in days I will have to wait for my af to show...That means my af should actually arrive..March 22-24th it should arrive...Hmmm...Now if my science school days serve me right--during the time of the fertile period--progesterone is the key factor in preparing the lining for a fertilized egg--going back to my medication training and learning how medication can take a bit to work--like Claritin for allergies--you have to take it for 2 weeks before it builds up in the body and begins to work correctly..It may take 2-3 days of the Provera in my system for my body to kick into gear and realize "oh yeah, we need a lining"...I def noticed that my Mojo was back yesterday but thought I was just imagining it and then tonite--OMG...We have good :sex: but tonite..was toe curling...:rofl:..I felt like I was 16 again...(ok, 19--I didn't have sex for the first time till I was 19) but you get the point...So I guess I may be in my fertile period now????? :rofl:...I laugh because I really don't care...If I have to wait till January of 2013 to conceive--so be it! I'm just so dang giddy that for once I feel young and spry again...LOL...

Well, I hope everyone feels as good as I do right now! :kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

UGH...I should have never took the nap I had earlier today...Now even after taking some sleepy congestion type medicine--I'm left up with a stuffy nose..Going to go lay on the couch and see if that helps...

I just noticed..I've spent the day talking to myself..LOL...I'm so darn goofy...mmmm..I need a snack! Talk to someone soon I hope...LOL


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:blush: Erm hey ladies :) Steph I won't get pregnant before you my love....we are gonna get pregnant together if it ever works for me....I'm thinking Provera is probably what I'm going to be put on and my progesterone is TOO HIGH...so how the heck they are gonna lower it at one point in my cycle and raise it at another has got me...I guess injections...I dunoooo or the suppositories LMAO....Anyways.....

I'm so bad....I em well as you can see if you click my chart there....I temped 2 days but DH doesn't know...and well I emmmm pee'd on sticks too!!!!! LMAOOOO I couldn't freaking control my freaking self AHHH I'm going NUTS OVER HERE!!! sooooo well here are some pics to look at :) 

Praying by later this afternoon it will be WAY darker :)

So TODAY :( is my Daddy's BIRTHDAY :( I miss him soooo much....January he's been gone 4 years....and this is his 5th birthday since he's been gone....not one of them get any easier you still miss and long to have your parent back no matter :( its rough....I miss you Daddy...I'm ovulating today can you send me an angel from Heaven?
 



Attached Files:







cantcontrol.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6









cantcontrol2.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AndreaFlorida

...and OMG look at what 30 minutes can do I pee'd on the first ones 30 mins ago then pee'd again AND WOW...it made a hellofa difference!!!

ITS O DAY!!! ....and HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAD I MISSSSS YOU!!!!
 



Attached Files:







abc3.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3









111.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Andi!!!

Happy birthday to your dad! :hugs:
I bet he is looking down on you and knows how much you want this! May you be on the receiving end of a wonderful b-day gift from up above sweetie!

So far I think the progesterone is doing what it should..I'm glad they didn't do suppositories or shots...Uh-uh...Not me, no thank you..:rofl:...I do good to remember to take my one little pill each night cause God knows that is a pain in the butt enough! :rofl:..I would love to get pg with ya, hun..But like I keep saying..I'm not holding my breath...Going to enjoy the perks of taking the Provera--until I guess the bleeding starts (hoping it starts too and that it won't be to bad...Only part I'm not looking forward to to much.....)

Hope you have a good day hun, and get to bd'ing!! :winkwink: and don't forget to DTD over the next few days too so you don't miss that eggie!!


----------



## Kahlan83

Andi...we're O sisters!!

I'm pretty sure I got a positive O test. Yah! I did my digi one too, it said no but I'm thinking it was because I re-peed on it, i.e. I peed again because I wasn't expecting my ICO to come up positive. Figures...my new shipment isn't coming until probably friday. I'll post a pictgure but I don't think I'm seeing things. Bonus..my son is with my mom overnight cuz I"m going to help a friend who's recovering from shoulder surgery tomorrow and I have to get up early.

Hehehe. Even if I don't get pregnant this cycle I'm just so estatic that my body is doing something normal for a change. 

It's funny, last night my mom had a reflexology party because a childhood friend of my step-dad's is a reflexologist. HE says that he can help with a lot of problems because all your nerve endings are on the bottom of your feet, including those for your reproductive system. 

Anyway, I told him about the PCOS and the absent periods and what not. He poked around and said that there was a "blockage" in my uterus. so he worked that out and then stimulated my adrenal glands and the HGH. And look, today I"m ovulating when the last couple days my tests have been coming up with only one line. Like yesterday.... Coincidence...I think not. 

Anyway you should all look into it. It's good for Maternity too. He also did me when I was soooo done being pregnant and it helped to ease some of the discomfort I was having. anyway, sorry about the long winded post, I'm just really excited. Everything's coming up Mandy!!!

Steph, glad to see that the progesterone is working.

Josh's cousin couldn't come down cuz his daughter was sick so he couldn't come this weekend but he's going to come down next weekend. I hope everyone had a gorgeous weekend. it's beautiful here right now. It's about 13 Celsius, which for this time of year is really nice.

Good luck Andi. Don't give up hope yet Steph. It will happen!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2920[1].jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Mandy! That is just awesome about your OPK and the reflexology! I have heard that it does work--I would love someone to do that for me as I'm not interested in acupuncture...I've heard both work wonders..I was taught a technique or two to help when a headache is coming on and it does work for that...

I really think the Provera is doing its job...Might explain the odd sex dream on friday, and yesterday--my mojo was rearing and ready to go! :winkwink:...Jason had nothing bad to say either...:rofl::blush: (but then I already mentioned that last night:blush:) It would be really ironic if all it took was a day or two worth of pills to make things "work" in that area and from where I sit--they were working last night...:blush: It would be awesome to get pregnant before January, but I'm not holding my breath and it would be cool for the rest of you ladies to all end up preggo together--what a way to round out the year of 2012 with a slew of December babies! :winkwink:...

Well, it's almost 6pm here and I need to get the chicken for quisadillas started..I made the pico dagio (spelling??) fixed earlier and my chicken has been marinating since last night--should be awesomely good!! And I can't wait for Jason to get home...:winkwink:..I have to work tomorrow but I don't mind being a little tired..LOL


----------



## waiting2012

I just realized that with my "cute" encentric ticker that I have 11 days at the most till I will know if the Provera worked..Pregnant or Not...Can't say that I've ovulated or anything like that as I've not checked my cp in a day or two..last time I checked it--cm was creamy, mid-low, closed but the vaginal walls seemed "open" up at the top near the cervix if that makes sence--that was thursday or friday...I'm curious what it is now but don't want to probe around lol...and as i was typing this little post had a bit of a twinge-cramp for a brief second or two between the left ovary side and the front..Hmmm...Not an af type cramp...Going to go start dinner now...

Luv ya ladies!


----------



## waiting2012

Well, got the chicken going..mmm..smells sooooo good...I wish my nose wasn't so dang stuffed up but I used enough seasonings in the marinade that I could smell it as soon as I opened the ziploc bag...My pico--not sure about it because I can smell the onion, and the cilantro is strong but not sure if its exactly like it should..LOL...I started the chicken and added 2 cups of pico to it so the chicken gets the flavors from the pico and the onions will cook down a bit..Wesley is shredding the colby jack cheese for me--I hate shredding cheese like I hate putting socks together..:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, talking to myself again...LOL..Doesn't feel like it should be 6:30 now...I hate the "Spring forward" time...To lose an hour like that just sucks!!


----------



## waiting2012

Since I'm talking to myself..:rofl:...I checked my cp after getting dinner started just because I was curious...Def not O'ing type cm--it was thick and pasty, cervix was a bit weird feeling as I had a time of trying to find it and felt like it was pouting..:rofl::rofl:..best way to describe it..It was closed but felt like it had a "lip"...

Where is EVERYBODY??? I miss ya'll!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mandy thats AWESOME that you O'd :) I pray to God we are O sisters :) thats awesome!!! I think hubby accidently kneeing me in the ovaries last night might have JUMPSTARTED them LOL....it worked apparently it was accidental however LMAO we were wrestling around an wham! 

Anyways.....Steph I think your body is gonna start working soon :) VERY soon :) be ready! 

I love you girls I think I'm off to lala land :)


----------



## waiting2012

LOL, Andi! Hey, if that's what it takes, maybe ya'll should have regular once a month wrestling matches...:rofl::rofl::rofl:...

I really have a wonderful peaceful feeling for ya'll...I can hope for good things and that is ok, but I'm going to plan on seeing my af (although I would be lying if I said I would rather go back to the dr because it doesn't come because I end up preggo..:winkwink:...December is aweful close to January...What if Gail's date was off just a bit and that what she saw for 2013 actually came at the end of 2012...??? :winkwink:) I won't be disappointed though--I do still have my green fertility stick that I've been dying to pee on lol..and can't do that till CD 3 of my cycle--whenever that is...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

I feel so dang good right now! I'm stoked about going back to work this week, its spring break--so we will see just what kiddo's we'll have, the weather is supposed to be in the Awesome 80's, my stuffy nose is clearing up a bit although probably because I just blew my nose..:rofl:, my quisadillas were so perfectly seasoned that I didn't even need the salsa I made--they were PERFECT...I took my second to last pill, can't wait for Jason to get home from work--I'm feeling extra perk tonite...:winkwink:...I am as my mood says...Feeling psychedelic!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Here I am!!! haha. Sorry i've not been on, tried to get on last night but my internet wasn't working properly! :(

Andi, sorry you lose your post the other day, how annoying!! And sorry you've been feeling unwell, hope your better now or are recovering well! Really hope the doctors can figure out whats going on at your next appointment so you can get onto ttc again. Maybe this break will do you good, like a fresh start, maybe? :flower:
Happy birthday to your dad aswell! I'm so sorry :( That's quite amazing your ovulating on his birthday, hoping it's good luck and your dad can send you a little angel :flower: It would be just lovely if this was the "right" time. Awesome tests as well, and 30 mins apart!! 

Tanya, definitely enjoying this month without all of the stress!! Hope Emma is well & kicking away nicely :) although, not too hard haha :)

Steph, glad you got your progesterone although now annoying you'll have it for your birthday!! :( Hahaha and what a crazy sex dream!! Probably not something to mention to Wes LOL.

Brooke, so so glad it isn't Cancer!!!!! I was so worried for you :flower: Hope your well otherwise!!

Mandi, that's awesome about the reflexology, i'm tempted to give it a try haha! And pretty sure that test of yours is positive, get baby dancing!!! :D Fingers crossed for this month for all of us!!

Ashley, your 9 weeks right! How amazing, I know I say that every month hahaha but it just seems to be going so fast!! Well for me anyway ;) hope your feeling better!!

Jenn, how are you going? Hope everything is well, half way there!!!! You and Tanya will have to post pictures of your baby showers when you have them!! :D

As for me, I'm 13 days into my cycle. I know, I know, i'm naughty, shouldn't be looking into things hahaha but I can't help it, have a feeling that i'm gonna ovulate soon and sometime this week, been getting light twingy ovulation pains and cm has increased a bit although has been more creamy/sticky today. I logged into FertilityFriend :blush: (don't shoot me haha) just to put in my cm, nothing else  I figure if I do get pregnant this month then I wanna have a bit of an idea of when I ovulated, just incase the doctor was to ask and I thought it's easier to record it there then to write it down on paper and lose it lol. Anyway, when I was logged it, I saw that FF put in my calendar that my fertile days are today - wednesday and then ovulation could be anywhere from thursday til the weekend or something like that, so gonna keep at it this week ;) and continue until AF hopefully doesn't arrive ;) haha. I will admit, i've been enjoying it lately, and it just feels so much more intimate. I was talking to Oh the other night and I said that half the time when we do it, i'm thinking "oh, will this be it!?" and it's great that i'm not thinking like that at the moment and he said he thinks like that sometimes too and he isn't at the moment, so that's good!! :thumbup: I feel so carefree though at the moment, I mean i'm still thinking out babies and ttc a bit but it's great not having the added stress of thinking "oh will my alarm go off!? Did I set it right?" "Better roll over slowly when I wake up so I don't move too much before temping" and then when i'm leaving work I don't have to think the whole time "I NEED TO PEE" because i'm holding my pee for when I get home to test hahaha. So good!! Such little things but I never realised how draining thinking like that is!!!


----------



## brooke1993

Good morning ladies,
How is everyone 2day?Sorry I havent been on but I am backkkkk LOL I am around cd 13 so while I am NOT temping and not using opk I WILL be trying 2 catch a swimmie this month,Soooooo good news we will be moved in 2 the house by May bad news is DH is traveling 3 days here and 3 there so the BD is going 2 be alittle screwy << LOL @ SCREWY 
I love n miss u all will check back later I have loads to read up on missed ALOT


----------



## AmandaBaby

Brooke, I'm on CD 13 too!! Haha :) Fingers crossed for this month for all of us :)
Good to hear you'll be moved into your house in May, we're moving at the very beginning of May, providing we find a house haha. Gonna be hectic!! 
xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Amanda----I hope I do get my little angel too! LOL and well I guess seems lots of us are CD 13 today WOOHOO!! Thats sooo cool same cycle days!!

Brooke---your CD 13 too....we've missed you! Glad to see you back an yes get as much BD in as possible :sex: him up girl!!! LMAOOOOO Also so blessed you don't have cancer thank God above HE IS GOOD! 

Tanya---how are you today?? I hope well :) 

Steph---I hope something happens sooooon! I can't wait til your back in the game for good but I wouldn't stop doing anything ya never know when ya might just "ovulate" on your own LOL We are both ntnp!!!

Mandi--reflexology...I have no clue what that even is but I'm gonna Dr. Google it LOL I am SOOO PRAYING we both got our eggies :) 

Ash----Hope the morning sickness is subsiding....and I hope you have an awesome day :) 

Jenn---how are you feeling lately? I hope good :) 

Seems like 3 of us are on same cycle day and I might have an O day buddy :) although my temp dropped WAY down low today so maybe today is O day?!?!?!?! I'm confused guess we'll find out when FF gives me crosshairs! 

Well I gotta get up and ready but em :) I raped hubby last night and I'm sure I will at least the next couple days I'm just that freakin :sex: lately haha....I'm just in the MOOOOOOD! Anyways gotta go get Jason's (hubby) hair cut an Trysten's cut to (the baby)....soooo I better get ready for when the baby decides to wake up :) my oldest is already at school lol!!


----------



## waiting2012

It feels so good to be back at work! Welcome Back Brooke!!!!:happydance: Missed you bunches! Seems that Andi, Brooke, Amanda, and Mandy may all end up with :bfp:s for EASTER!! WAHOO!! I just have this feeling! 

Andi, its funny you mention being in the mood--I was so in the mood friday and saturday and yesterday evening although last night we didn't end up bd'ing afterall--no biggie...I told Jason we didn't have to as he was wore out from work--he's not worked in almost a year because he was going to school..So I gave him a repreive...Time off for good behaivor..:rofl:...

I was feeling a little crampy at bedtime too, not big cramps but "there" type cramps...Woke up at freaking 3 am to pee--almost didn't make it! :rofl:...Talk about lack of bladder control..:rofl:..I may only have 2 or 3 kiddos in my class today--I don't mind though--its a good way to start the week after being off for so long...At lunch I have to go and get laundry stuff and dog food, plus might pick up a couple of dollar tests just for old times sake...I've had a lot pulling in the ovary areas--yesterday was the left, today the right..Probably the progesterone trying to get me ready to finally have my af...I'm just glad I've not had anymore weird dreams about my son's father...:rofl:....

Look forward to talking to everyone at lunch when I get done at the DG...

Luv and Hugs!!! :hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Hey Ladies! Sorry I was gone all weekend! 

My parents came down on Saturday and we got the baby's room all painted. Dad left Saturday afternoon, and mom stayed for the rest of the weekend. Her and I did the finishing touches yesterday, assembled the storage shelves and drawers for in the closet, and got the crib, changing table, and rocking chair arranged in the room! I'll take some pics of it later and try to post them tomorrow! We still have to put the valances and blinds back up, and some shelves and other decor on the walls, but we wanted to let the paint fully dry first. Here's my 20wk bump pic!

Steph, glad you are feeling so much better!

Amanda, I'm so happy for you that you are enjoying this cycle! 

Ash/Jenn, how are you ladies!? 

Ack, I know there was more, and I'm completely drawing a blank.... I'm so tired this morning, partly because of the time change.

I'll catch back up again a little later.

Love ya all!
 



Attached Files:







20wks 140lbs 3-10-12.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, off to pick up what I need...I've peed like a cow today..:rofl:...Probably the progesterone making my bladder work overtime..UGH...:rofl:..I'll be back in a few as I ate my lunch with the kids...Only 2 so far and the one didn't come in till 11:30 and he is running fever..:growlmad: I hate when a parent comes in with their sick child and says--"They weren't running fever, but call me if they do"...Ummm..HELLO!, lets just expose the rest of the kids to what yours has...Sorry ladies, but it really peaves me because I have always been one that if my child is running a temp over a 100--keep them home and let them be fever free before returning--daycare policy is it has to get to 101 before they go home...I knew he was running fever when I took him from his mom--flushed cheeks and he felt super "hot"...Lordy...That's ok...I'm through venting..LOL..
Talk to everyone in a bit I hope!

PS..Tanya--can't wait to see pics of the baby room! and LOVE the growing bump!!! I couldn't imagine how big you'll get with your 2nd or 3rd..:winkwink::rofl:....Going to be a big girl I bet!!


----------



## TandA08

I'm not even thinking about my next pregnancy... I'm just scared to think how big I'm gonna continue to get with THIS one :rofl: I'm only half way there!!!! But at least as far as actual weight gain, I'm right where I'm supposed to be - so far. So hopefully I'll stay on track, lol. And all the weight gain is my stomach and boobs, haven't pudged anywhere else yet, LOL.

Well, I'm off to lunch... catcha later!


----------



## waiting2012

Lol Tanya... Telling ya that'll be one big girl I bet!..

I am so glad they got things back online now that I have to goto bed... Did dtd with the dh of course..wasnt going to but figured WTH... So nice to be told it wasnt a desert down yonder :rofl:.. Should have gotten some progesterone ages ago...lol... Been telling the dh it was probably hormones making it that way... Took my last pill tonite and before dtd noticed cramps on the left ovarian side then the right... I wonder if that is the progesterone at work? I notice too most people taking it , take much longer than 5 days..I could have sworn my dr said 10 days but only prescribed 5... Not going to argue with Dr. McDreamy... Lol...shame on me and after just dtd...:rofl:

Well off to bed ladies..we shall catch up 2morrow!

Luv ya'll


----------



## waiting2012

Its awefully quiet! Where are you ladies..???? So, I will be boring and "talk" to myself..LOL...

I finished my progesterone last night..I noticed that today I'm feeling a little more crampy--kind of in the front, kind of on the sides, kind of in my back...We have done the deed now 2x since I started the Provera--this past saturday night (toe-curling awesome:blush:) and last night (not-so-toe-curling but close:rofl:)..Even the dh again mentioned that things were nice and self-lubricated down yonder...:blush::rofl:...I guess I never realized what one tiny pill would do for me...LOL...I don't expect anything to come of this time around--just hope it works so that I can be "normal" and not have to hear how "dry" it is...LOL... Well enough about my woohoo....LOL...

I did check my cp and cm last night before dtd...(ok, I'm NOT done talking about my woohoo) and it was still kind of high and my cm was very thick, white and pasty...Not sure what that means...LOL..And although I'm not obsessing about anything right now--I did test just for ole' times sake and have 2 more stashed in my car..:rofl:...If I was obsessed I would have used one this am just for shits and giggles...LOL...I did get a nice evap line on yesterday's...Going to post it so you guys can see it...:rofl:..:dohh: I mean shoot--the last time we dtd before this past weekend was the 25th of February because I was too sick and sore to even contemplate sex...

SO...Ladies how are we today???? I can't wait to read updates...Going to run to the grocery store here in town and pick something up to eat for lunch and I'll be back in a few! I hope ya'll will be on!!!

Yesterday's test:
This pic was taken after an hour or so...

This pic was taken during the 10 min wait....

Luv ya'll...It feels so good to not be obsessing but rather testing for fun! Makes my wait over the next 9 days go by a little easier!


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> Lol Tanya... Telling ya that'll be one big girl I bet!..
> 
> I am so glad they got things back online now that I have to goto bed... Did dtd with the dh of course..wasnt going to but figured WTH... So nice to be told it wasnt a desert down yonder :rofl:.. Should have gotten some progesterone ages ago...lol... Been telling the dh it was probably hormones making it that way... Took my last pill tonite and before dtd noticed cramps on the left ovarian side then the right... I wonder if that is the progesterone at work? I notice too most people taking it , take much longer than 5 days..I could have sworn my dr said 10 days but only prescribed 5... Not going to argue with Dr. McDreamy... Lol...shame on me and after just dtd...:rofl:
> 
> Well off to bed ladies..we shall catch up 2morrow!
> 
> Luv ya'll

:rofl: Steph I thought you were saying I was going to be one big girl with my pregnancy! LMAO! Okay, you meant Emma is going to be big! Well, not according to my birth weight and DH's birth weight, and my body size - hoping that all of that is a true indicator of what the baby will be! From what I've heard those are usually pretty good indicators, but I know that it's not always the case. Guess we'll have to see.... I'm hopin for a nice tiny baby, something in the 6 pound range, but so long as she's healthy, that's most important!! She measured right on target at the last u/s - whatever "on target" means, lol.


----------



## waiting2012

Well, if this helps ya with birthweights...Jason weighed 6lbs when he was born and I was 7lbs 14 oz...Wesley (though his dad is not the same as Adrian's) he weighed 6lbs 15 oz and was 21 1/2 inches long..Adrian weighed in at 8lbs 9.3 oz and was 19 inches long.....I was warned ahead of time that she would weigh 2 lbs heavier than her brother did and she did and she was born at 38 weeks too...Had she gone to 40 wks she could have easily weighed 10lbs..:rofl:....


----------



## waiting2012

As far as this afternoon ladies..Like I told Tanya when she texted..Went walking with the babyroom teacher and the kids--and my uterus has done nothing but ache now...Not cramp--just ache...I got home and realized that as much as I'm looking forward to finally having an af, its kind of sad at the same time...Its gotto happen though if I want to ever get pregnant, I'm sure but its still kind of sad...A good sad though--I'm not like crying over it or anything--I actually can't wait! I'll be 38 tomorrow and I will be tickled to death if my AF would hurry up and show (although if it doesn't come for 9 more days--maybe there is a chance that I O'ed on friday and our bd made a bean..Wishful thinking, ehh?):rofl:...

SO where are the rest of you ladies??? I know Tanya is out with her horses! Where in the world is everyone else????????????????????????


----------



## waiting2012

Man, I'm discovering the dollar general tests are getting bad about having evaps on them...I guess that's why they are only a dollar...:rofl::dohh:

My afternoon diddy....:rofl:....I love wasting the time with them though...I think I will just fall off the toliet if I ever see one that is NOT an evap..:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

I know looks more like a shadow than a line of anything--but on picnik.com--you could see it really good...LMAO....


----------



## waiting2012

Got to go check on the corn dogs....mmmmmmmm.....


----------



## TandA08

I'm home and showered! Steph you probably coulda smelled me from Texas! :rofl: I turned Takoda out in the arena and he kicked up sooo much dirt, I came home covered in dirt and who knows what else! Hope you enjoyed your dinner! Hubby just pulled up in the driveway, so I guess it's time for me to figure out what we are going to have for dinner! I'm hungry - again, and I'm wantin to go for a walk...

I texted Ash earlier, she said she should be back online tonight!

Jenn / Amanda how are you ladies haven't heard from you in a while or the rest of the ladies either.

Catcha later!

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I thought I got a wiff of something in the air and it wasn't corn dogs...:rofl::rofl::rofl:

The corn dogs were WONDERFUL...Although I ate 2--I really had to take my time between them as I couldn't stomach the second--but wanted the second one...make sence...So have you figured out what your eating? I bet its more gourmet than my corn dogs...:rofl:...

So ladies....its nearly 8:30 here...Getting kind of tired, but I'll try to stick it out to see how everyone is! :hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Hi girls I'm here I'm here! I know there's so much to catch up on, please don't hate me if I miss stuff. I'm finally feeling like I'm a human again. I went to the doctor yesterday and got some antibiotics because I was getting worse not better. I've never had a sinus infection this bad, holy moly! But things are looking up. My morning sickness has been subsiding which is awesome. I hope it doesn't come back! Hubby and Quinny are good, we just made fried rice for dinner, although Quinn just got chicken nuggets and zucchini (or "nini"). He hates our rice! Anyway, we'll do a bath and go to bed soon. I'm hating the time change...as if I wasn't going to bed early already, now I just want to crash even earlier! Oh geez, Quinn just got his head stuck in our elliptical. That child won't leave that damn machine alone no matter what I say! Good lord, that was kind of scary. But he's fine. No damage, just scary!

So, Andi and Mandy you guys are in the TWW right? How exciting! Hope you keep BDing just in case...I'm a huge proponent of BDing after O because that's how I got prego! Good luck gals, I'm super hopeful for you!

And Brooke and Amanda, you two are aaaaaalmost Oing right? Get your BD on ladies! FX you catch your eggies!

Steph, I totally see lines on your tests, I don't know how you always seem to get the evap tests. Damn weird if you ask me! Do you use OPKs at all? I can't remember! So hope that either you've caught your eggy and this are early BFPs or your AF starts soon an you can move on to another cycle...finally! Big hugs, I want you to get all your birthday wishes! Happy early birthday!

Tanya your bump is precious I think you look adorable! Around 5-6 months was when I really popped and went from looking fat to prego. Emma doesn't have a lot places to go in your tiny little body so you'll probably be all baby! Glad you got to play with Takoda tonight, it's fun to get rough and dirty sometimes...in and out of the bedroom LOL!

Jenn hope you're well too hun, haven't heard from you in awhile!

K I'll try to get on again in a little bit. Gotta bathe the little man!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Grr I typed out a log post last night but ot wouldn't send it so I've got it saved at home, I'll try it again tonight :)
Felt my cervix this am (don't hurt me haha) and I had some very stretchy ewcm :D also been feeling quite nauseous yesterday and today which I think i usually have when I ovulate aaand I have a but of cramping! Today I'm cd 15 and I ovulated on cd 15 last month so makes sense :D fingers crossed this is it!! We've dtd the last4 nights so hopefully I'll get knocked up ;) hahahaha
Hope all is well and I'll post my reply this arvo! :) Xx


----------



## Affyash

That's great news Amanda yay for O time!!! Fx you catch your eggy this time! Now just try for another 3 nights...just in case! Every other day is fine too. I know, so much work lol!

K I'm checking out ladies but I'll be back on mañana! Goodnight!


----------



## waiting2012

Thank you Ashe...I know what you mean about the tests...Damndest thing aint it..LOL..I was so achey down yonder, and then this morning--nothing..I thought maybe I was going to finally start and thought I saw some brown tinge on the tp late last night--but when I checked my cp--nadda..So who knows..Maybe I was seeing things...:rofl: :rofl: about Q....That's a boy for ya!!! :rofl: Sorry to hear about your sinus infection--seems pregnancy makes your body weak on the immune side but on the plus side--sounds good that your morning sickness is finally at bay...

Amanda--Get busy GIRL!!!! :sex: I agree with Ashe--you need to be sure to keep up with the bd'ing over the next 3 days! 

I'm kind of glad AF hasn't come yet...:winkwink:..I want some birthday sex tonite...:blush:..:rofl:...I did feel some "bubble-popping" sensations last night too--not sure what that was--too low to be gas--it wasn't painful but def weird--right in the front and to the right just a little??? It was def a weird feeling...LOL...figured it was the progesterone at work...I mean shoot--I know that if I am pregnant that I wouldn't know for sure for at least another week--the we've only bd'ed 3 times now...And February's bd day--I would know by now...I think friday when I had my weird sex dream--I might have O'ed--hence the big MIGHT..Not having an af--I know that its really in the air whether I O at all right now, but signs point to it I think...I had some left than right sided cramping over the weekend too so anything is possible...:rofl:..Not planning on it though...If I did O' friday--and had sex Saturday (I would be 4-5 dpo today)...I conceived Adrian I believe on day 15 of that cycle--I dug that calendar out and saw where I put X's on the day we had sex--I didn't do it the day of O' but the day before and the day after...But with my progesterone due to make me start in at least 8 days--that makes for a very short LP so probably nothing going to happen this month..Oh, well..I'm absolutely cool with that! :happydance: I'm just excited to all the possibilities ahead!!!

Well, time for me to go into work!! 

I'll catch ya'll in a bit while on my break!

Luv and super big hugs!! :hugs:

Waiting for updates from the rest of you ladies!!!! Missing ya'll so much and hope everything is going ok!!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Andi, glad to hear you raped the hubby!! Hahahaha, keep at it ;) 

Steph, glad those weird dreams have stayed away hahaha  Hope your cramping eases up and it isn't bad when AF arrives!!

Tanya, glad to hear you got to spend time with your parents and get Emma's room sorted!! Can't wait to see pictures :) I love nursery photos. Your bump picture is beautiful as well!!! 

As for me, had a bit of light cramping yesterday and today which felt like ov pain again and had a tiny bit of ewcm yesterday and a bit more today, sometimes throughout the day though it was more sticky/creamy but then it was ewcm... bit odd considering I usually get it a few days before ovulation :S I BETTER BLOODY OVULATE THIS CYCLE!!!!!! Or else!! Ahhhh, as I was typing this, I got some quite intense gas like pains but it was mainly around my belly button, i've had it before and gosh it hurts :( nearly was in tears but I don't actually know what it is!! Any ideas?
Oh, I have a question for you all, it's a bit of a weird one though lol. When you's DTD do you actually orgasm? I've heard that if the guy and girl orgasm at the same time then the womens inner muscles or something suck in the sperm... or something? lol. Well, sex doesn't exactly make me orgasm... It's enjoyable and all but it doesn't get me "there" like other things do... hahahaha :\ So yeah, does it for you!?!?!?!?!?

Oh, I also came across this baby website https://www.ontobaby.com/
there's some fantastic ideas for nurseries, baby showers, etc that might help us all out in hopefully the near future ;)

Well, I hope everyone else is going well, sorry if I forgot anything! :)

Oh and Steph, what date is your birthday? Sorry if you mentioned it and I missed it! 

xx


----------



## TandA08

Steph - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAAAAY TOOO YOUUUUUUUUU! :cake::icecream: :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda...Today (3-14) is the big day...LOL...2 years from now I'll be 4-0....OH MY....:rofl:..As far as your question about orgasming...I do orgasm with the dh but not all the time..I mean it feels wonderful--but as far body shaking O's :blush:--they happen but not all the time...:rofl:...Yes orgasming can make the cervix open up more and act like a vacuum but I have read when TTC it is sometimes better to avoid orgasming because at the same time the cervix is opening you are releasing more fluid as well which can help and hinder depending on the situation..LOL...I wouldn't say its a necessity to get pregnant is what I'm getting at..LOL...Now my husband swears there is a difference for him between orgasm and 'cumming'...To me they are still the same thing...But he swears they are different for him...MEN...Sometimes I think when he hits my G-spot--I do orgasm a bit but, heck I don't know... It feels good thats all I know...:rofl:...
Wow! that was probably more than anyone here wanted to know...:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:....

I'm so happy today--not that its my birthday but I'm in the baby room right now with the other babyroom teacher...I only have one kiddo in my class and they are actually 3 so he is with the other 3's and 4's...We have a drop in baby--Hadley and she is 3 months old..So I'm getting itty-bitty baby fix...LOL...


----------



## waiting2012

Thank You Tanya! I don't know why I'm so happy today..LOL...The last few years on my birthday--I felt so "blah" and today I'm just giddy like a kid again...The dh didn't say anything to me this am--he was snoring away..LOL...But that's ok...I get to have b-day sex tonite...Heehee..He wouldn't give it up last night...:growlmad:...the scrooge...:rofl:


----------



## TandA08

Ash, good to hear from ya. Glad you are feeling better finally and that the morning sickness is easing up for ya too! Hope it stays away from here on out! And yeah, my MIL says that since I have such a short torso that the baby has nowhere to go but out! :haha:

Amanda - yay for EWCM! Keep on BDing girl! Catch that eggy catch that eggy catch that eggy!!!!

So... at the ranch last night... I did a funky haircut on part of Takoda's mane. I needed to experiment with something. He's gotten extremely difficult and has been fighting me when I try to put the halter on him. And I think that it's because his mane is all over the place (Ash you saw how thick and crazy it is) and he is SUCH a baby about static shock, so when I'm trying to put his halter on and my fingers are getting tangled in his mane which is in the way, I often accidentally shock him and he tries to run away. Like I said - he is SUCH a baby about it! I mean, COME ON! It doesn't hurt me, the static doesn't bother the other horses - but he acts like I'm abusing him! So, anyway... I decided last night to chop a section of his mane off away from where the halter goes :cry: I hate cutting his mane, it's too beautiful! But, I'm hoping it will help alleviate the battle of putting the halter on..... Maybe I'll take a pic of it tonight so you can see my horrible chop job.....It was too windy last night so I couldn't get a good shot of it. Oh and speaking of pics, I still need to take a pic of the nursery!


----------



## TandA08

Steph, I'm glad you're having such a good day! You deserve it - whether it's your bday or not! But even better that you're havin a good day ON your bday!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Yes em.. Def a good day.. I cant send it from my phone but on my lunch I have something to share with ya'll...


----------



## TandA08

Not fair to tease a pregnant lady Steph! I'm impatient enough! :haha:


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone sorry I haven't been on, I'm at work right now and thought id take some time to catch up on reading and make a quick post. Steph happy happy bday:) can't wait to see what u have to post on your lunch;) tanya-I looooove your 20 week bump pic! I didn't post one but I was gonna post a 21 week pic, I am finally starting to gradually get bigger but have still only gained 3 pounds. How is everyone that is ovulating right now???? Who all is it again? Anyone already testing? I've been really busy lately and haven't been using my computer as much, forgive me girls, it'll get better, I have another busy weekend coming up but I will try to get on as much as possible:)


----------



## waiting2012

Lol Tanya...going to get it now...Its too cute...

Thank you Jenn! Hope your day eases up on the busy side...And that is good news about the weight gain--huh? I gained 75lbs with both Wes and Adrian..UGH...I was HUGE...And it was all water--I swelled like you wouldn't believe..:rofl:...


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl:....My mom posted this on her FB when she wished me a Happy Birthday...At least it wasn't one of those God aweful pics of me when I was a teenager...:rofl:

Thinking 3 or 4 in this pic...LOL..I know by those clothes--it wasn't 1980 yet...:rofl:...


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hE18CGmtXqM


Laughed my ass off at this...My choir mate's son is gay, and posted this on his FB....:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Ate 2 hot pockets for lunch today..and oh...suffering the burn now...They were good going down though...No cramps today, no achey uterus either...WTH? Could be 4-5 dpo today, who knows....Feeling rather 'wet' down yonder--gosh I hope AF arrives like planned and doesn't make an unexpected early trip to my house....:rofl:


----------



## TandA08

:rofl: At the cat pic Steph! I loved that! Laughing and have the hiccups now after eating my salad!

And cute pic of little Steph!!!! Awww...

Jenn, good to hear from you, missed ya!


----------



## waiting2012

UGH...I've got this sudden urge to vomit...I hope this is not from the progesterone...That would just absolutely suck! LOL..

Checked my cp and its high and closed but feels squishy and my cm is 'wet' but thick like glue (looks like glue with it's bright white too)...:rofl:...going to read what I might have missed and then back to work...

Need to drink some sprite...So glad this day is going so good!!!

Luv ya'll! :hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Finally took a pic of Emma's room! Used my cell phone and it didn't turn out very well. Because of the light coming in from the window, you can't see the pink very well. But it shows you the crib and bedding and wall border anyway.

We still have to put the stuff back up on the walls, and hang the blinds and the valance. I'll take a pic of that part once we get it done.
 



Attached Files:







Nursery.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies I am out n about and will be on later but I have pretty bad news...it's not the end of the world..but my TTC journey is pretty much over. It is highly unlikely we will ever get pregnant. It's ok and I am ok looks like we will be meeting with an adoption agency....love ya all and again I'll be on later today.


----------



## TandA08

Uh oh, Andi! I am so sorry to hear that! I'll be waiting for your update later! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Okay we got his second SA report :( this time its AWFUL :( why couldn't they have told me this a year ago after the first SA :( Really :( :cry: I just wanna sit here and cry all night....

Motility is 38.8% the normal range is 50-90% mil/mL
Morphology is only 4.7% the normal range is 15-90% mil/mL


----------



## TandA08

I have no idea what those numbers mean, but seeing the "normal range" that you provided, I can see that the results are "below normal". Big :hugs: to you! I am so sorry you are going through this!


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Andi....So sorry sweetie! Don't give up just yet though sweetie..Remember it only takes just one! I'm proud of your decision to goto the adoption agency and I pray your wait won't be long with that! Not that it matters--my dad had a testicle injury as a kid and they thought he would never be able to have kids because of it--they even had to remove one of them...Well..I'm here...:rofl:...So of COURSE ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE! Maybe there is something they can do? Or something that can help improve his motility, etc..Like maybe boxers, etc...I'll catch up more with you when I get home tonite--after supper...I'm about to head home and glad I jumped online before driving home...Man this just stinks...I know it might not be ideal because it wouldn't be your hubby's but what a sperm donor? I mean ya'll look together and pic someone that would be a suitable match and then you would both be getting what is most desired--or would he look at the baby differently? I know that is a touchy subject but it is an alternative...Not sure if my hubby would go for it, but I think he would because its not like these guys go searching for their off-spring or anything like that and they are usually pretty much on the up-&-up, etc...Sorry...I just want to see you get preggo so bad....:hugs:.....Love you hun! I'm wrapping my arms around you in spirit!


----------



## Affyash

Happy birthday Miss Stephanie! I'm glad you're feeling so upbeat today! That picture of you is to die for cute! Kind of dying of suspense waiting to find out what's going on with your body. Hope you get some progress down yonder very soon.

Andi I am so sorry to hear about dh's sa. That just plain sucks. How is he taking the news? I really don't know much about the numbers either, but like Tanya said, they do look below normal. I hope you guys can realize your dream. Perhaps it's just a matter of collecting his specimen several times and finding some good spermies and maybe do IUI? Those are very successful. Very admirable of you to look into adoption. I hope you get your little baby whichever way you are meant to!

Tanya your nursery is too cute! I love that you're going with the cowgirl theme! Very sweet. And I'm sure Takoda's mane doesn't look that bad. If it makes him more comfortable, I'm sure it's worth it. Can't wait to go shopping for your shower, too btw. I still need to rsvp but I will soon!

Jenn sorry you've been so busy lately, probably doesn't help you relax with this pregnancy! Hope you get some good rest very soon. And fatten up will you girl? LOL! Kind of nice to only gain 3 lbs as of now, at least it will make it easier to lose it after!

Amanda, I can't wait until you start testing, I'm so excited for you. I agree 100% with Steph about your question. I don't always orgasm when BDing either but I don't think it matters when TTC. Of course there's a ton of google stuff to read on the subject, but really I'm sure it doesn't matter. Good luck hun and FX for you!!

Brooke, Mandy, hope you ladies are doing well today!

Been sort of dramatic here today. Quinn woke up 3 times last night screaming. He was very sick this morning when he finally woke up. I stayed home with him and took him to the doctor. Double ear infections again. Yay. This is the fourth time in 6 months. The doc said if the antibiotics don't clear it up in one round, she's referring him to the ENT so we can get tubes put it. I've heard of little ones having messed up speech for life when ear infections get too bad as kids. Steph, didn't you say Wes had some issues like this? Anyway, we're hoping for the best but preparing for the worst. 
Then, I took him for allergy blood work since the doctor wants to rule that out as a cause for him always being stuffed up. Man, that was awful. You should've seen his face, he was like "why are you hurting me!?" So sad. Now, I'm having hernia pain in my stomach and I think it's cause I carried him around all day. Dammit. I can't catch a break today! Hoping to get some rest tonight and feel better!

Love you girls I'll be back on later!


----------



## waiting2012

Awe...Thank You Ashe...I didn't even think about the IUI where they take Andi's hubby's sperm and put them in...I wonder if that would do the trick?? I know it's kind of on the expensive side, but if it helped them get the good ones out--than it would be worth, right? 

Jenn..You busy bee...Don't forget to take time for you! In a few months it will all be out the new babe in your life and you'll look back and realize how fast it all went...and maybe you need to drive on up towards Dallas--go a bit past and stop and see me..I'll take you for Chicken and Bacon Fluatas at Spicey Mexico and they will surely fatten you up...:winkwink:

And since we are on the subject of my ragged ole' body:rofl:...have I said how much I hate--absolutely hate the Dollar General tests...I took the one I had stashed for shits and giggles...I swear to God...The evap line showed up before 3 minutes even passed..It was like the dye went across and bam there it was...WTH???, RIGHT? Good Thing its not an obsession..:rofl:...I only took it because I was going to on my lunch break and forgot..LOL...And I hadn't drank a whole lot of anything today...I've got pics sent to the computer and I don't think do what I saw justice..So a word of advice, Brook, Andi and Mandy and Amanda (if you get these "babyhopes" tests in Australia)..DON'T USE THEM...Obviously very sucky...But hey...Knowing that I'm not--by my gut feeling is sweetened with the possibility I could be wrong...LOL...:dohh:...Still nothing today and this evening in the way of cramps...WTH knows what is going on in there...I figure if no af by the 22nd--I will have to call the doctor back anyways and I go from there...Either he'll want to see me or he'll be doing a prescription for the coming months...

SO how is everyone else doing??? I'm enjoying double bacon cheeseburgers and bacon and cheddar potato wedges..MMMMMM....


----------



## waiting2012

Oh...Ashe--Yes, it was Wes...He had an ear infection practically every 2-4 weeks..He was on so much amoxicillan he is allergic to it now! they finally did tubes when he turned 2 and one fell out when he was 4 and the other they took out..He STILL has scar tissue on his left ear drum and a slight lisp due to the hearing loss that he will always have..he avoids saying a lot words that give him trouble but then again he is the quiet one of the 3 kids..The girls are like their daddy--ALL TALK!


----------



## waiting2012

Granted these pics are tweaked as I couldn't get what I was seeing to show up on the picture unless I tweaked...But regardless..I was seeing something which is why it shows on the tweak..Def not good...





Oh, thank heaven, I'm not "hoping" that I'm preggo...Man these tests could really break someone's heart in the end...:nope:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

https://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/semen/tab/test 

This is some answers I'll put all the numbers up in a few think I'm gonna go get a shower and relax a little while an stop crying about crap :(


----------



## waiting2012

Andi...I'm sooo sorry....I'm about to head to bed...Got to get my birthday groove on...:blush:...But I promise you--you are in my prayers hun...Love ya sweetie!!! We will talk more tomorrow--ok...:hugs:...


----------



## waiting2012

But had to share this one too...My mom and her remembering the good ole' days...LOL...

my first birthday...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Volume (amount of semen in the cup) --- 1.5 normal range 2-5

PH, semen -----------------------8.0 normal range 7.2-9

WBC concentration.............................<1.0 normal range 0-1.0 mil/mL

Liquefaction............................................ it was normal less than 60 minutes

Viscosity..............................................2 + normal range 1-2...so not so good

Sperm Motility (the ones that move well).......38.8% normal range 50-90% (not good at all)

Viability (how long they live)........................76% normal range 50-90% (very normal)

Sperm Concentration .................................67.5 normal range 20-120 mil/mL

Sperm morph (normal sperm..good tails, heads, etc).4.7% normal range 15-90% (very low)

He got an appt. for March 20th.....and I have mine on March 26th. We are going to see what the options are from here. But I really don't think its worth all the money for IVF when it might just fail :( I am broken and I don't know what to do/say :( my heart aches so bad :(

I just look at Trysten and see a MIRACLE because my hubby adopted him!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Just realized the numbers from before were all pretty normal range.....then the deployment came and broke my hubbys spermies :( thanks US of A!


----------



## TandA08

Ash, I went ahead and told my mom that you would be there. It is co-ed, so I just need to know if you plan on bringing the fam or not :) 
As for Q's ear problems.... I had repeated ear infections as a toddler too! My mom finally gave up and took me to an ENT specialist for a 2nd opinion and he told her that if we didn't get ear tubes immediately I would have permanent hearing loss! (And like Steph's son, I am now allergic to amoxicylin because I had been on it so many times). They put ear tubes in (I was barely 2 and I actually remember the transparent green oxygen mask being put over my face and being taken away from my mom!). So see if they will let you hold him until he is out, instead of wheeling him away screaming. I recently had a pediatric anathesioligist tell me that this childhood experience is where my panic attacks during medical procedures comes from. A few years ago I had to have surgery and they ended up giving me 3 doses of valium (a sedative) before I was relaxed enough for the general anesthesia to take effect!!!!!! Sorry, not to worry you more about Q's ear infections. Didn't mean to put a scary turn to the whole story. Case and point is that the ear tubes totally helped me, I have no hearing loss. 

Steph, another adorable pic!!!

Ladies, I'm kinda stressing about something.... Sunday, when my mom was here, I all of a sudden felt like I was about to pass out, hearing went muffled, and vision went foggy. I sat down and put a cold wet cloth on my neck and face and drank some water. It passed before too long, and I was fine the rest of the day. Well, it happened again this morning sitting here at work. Didn't last as long, but still. I don't like that feeling of being about to pass out, it scares the crap out of me. I called one of my coworkers to come up to my desk, and I just put my head down. This is the second time in less than a week now. I have my next appt on Monday, do I just wait till then to ask about it, or should I see about getting in sooner? It just freaks me out, is all.


----------



## TandA08

Andi, thanks for providing that info, it really puts things into perspective for us to understand better. Again, I am so sorry for you!


----------



## waiting2012

I wonder Andi, if his sperm will "recover" from his time overseas...??? My dad was exposed to Agent Orange and it has caused him a lot of health problems too..Not sure sperm wise..My mom had one miscarriage before she conceived me--and they were surprised when she got pregnant and carried to term because of his issues with his "men"..She was told that her miscarriage was probably a problem with his sperm..I looked at the numbers...There is always a chance hun...If there is one healthy sperm in the bunch and seems like the viability factor is good--it could make it! :hugs:...I'm so sorry your down...I am still praying for you!


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya--call your doctor NOW! This could be a sign of pre-eclampsia! That is caused by your blood pressure going into high...It could also be a "panic attack"...My mom gets those and when they check her b/p it is usually very high--either way NOT GOOD...Let me know if they can get you in...I wouldn't wait so long to go and be checked...If they can't get you in--I would goto the ER--it is that serious!

Keep us posted hun!


----------



## waiting2012

https://health.yahoo.net/channel/preeclampsia_symptomshttps://health.yahoo.net/channel/high-blood-pressure.html


Tanya...Read up on it hun...You have to scroll down...but the ringing in the ears, the blurred vision...Don't wait to go get checked!


----------



## waiting2012

Quick update on for myself this am...Well...No birthday sex...:rofl:...the dh was just to tired...So we cuddled...That's ok..I was tired too...But at least he knew I was a willing participant...:rofl:..

_*COULD*_ be 5-6 dpo today, who knows...checked my cp and it is still high, closed and soft..and my cm has is thick/wet feet feeling and has a slight brown-yellowish tint to it...Maybe the progesterone trying to make things work....Who knows..LOL...I went to bed last night naked as a jaybird and noticed this huge blue vein across my right boob and my nips were huge and pointy (not like cones...lol) but just very sticky-outie...:rofl:...Again, not obsessing...Just saying and keep track so I know what to look for in the future to give me a clue when AF is coming...Jason asked if I was going to call the doctor and let him know I hadn't started and I told him I have until the 22nd or 23rd to see results--if af is a no show--then I'll call...Ate another hotpocket for breakfast and made chocolate chip cookies to share with the other teachers...Man, I have heartburn...not from the hotpocket, but the dang cookies! :rofl:...

I am about to have to go in...I'll be thinking of ya'll...Tanya--I hope everything is alright! Andi--don't lose hope! This is not a punishment, it is a trial and tribulation--we will help you through it! :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Tanya I agree with Steph definetly call the doc. do not wait! It could be something as simple as low iron but then it could be something major like the pre-eclampsia, a friend of mine is pregnant and has that and it is absolutley horrible! Let us know if they can get you in

Andi-so sorry about hubby's sperm:( Hopefully there is something they can do to help it, maybe there is something he can take???? You should be getting those answers in a few days:)
I went ahead and took my 21 week bump pics this morning when I got up so I will go ahead and post them
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-15_08.58.40.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## calebsmom06

Forgot the second one, not sure why they are coming out sideways, I even rotated them before I sent them
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-15_08.59.37.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## waiting2012

Love the bump jenn!!! 
Outside on my phone... 1 3yr old, 1 18mo old & a 12 mo old.. Life is good right now..lol heartburn is about gone..nauseasness replaced it.. wth..lol


----------



## calebsmom06

Hop the nausea goes away for you steph! And thanks about the bump, I am shocked that I am not any bigger than I am yet, watch me just one day wake up huuuuuge lol


----------



## Affyash

Hi girls hope everyone is doing well. I had a horrible stomach ache last night from what I think is my hiatal hernia acting up. It hasn't happened for a really long time, but for whatever reason, yesterday was really bad. At least I was home with Quinn and could rest. So glad that's over, it freakin' hurt! Q is feeling better today and went to the baby sitter's. I found out both of the other girls there are sick too. I'm not sure whether to be relieved or pissed. Whatever, life happens. I guess we'll just have to wait to find out if the antibiotics work or we need to do the tubes.

Steph sorry you didn't get your birthday groove on! It's OK, there's plenty of time to make up for that. You do sound like you're having some symptoms, wouldn't it be the bee's knees if you ended up prego after all this? FX for you!

Jenn your bump is just precious, you're starting to fill out a little. Hope you're feeling well and aren't working too hard!

Tanya, I totally agree with the other ladies. Even if it's not preeclampsia, it does sound like an indication of high blood pressure and you should be checked out. I would get a cheap blood pressure monitor for your home too, it will give you peace of mind. I hope you're feeling OK now and let us know what the doctor says. Good luck hun, big hugs! Oh and it will probably just be me at the shower. That's pretty much Q's nap time and Joe has a friend in from Germany that weekend, so I'm sure he'll want to stay home. I'll let you know if that changes!

Andi I'm so sorry hubby's spermies aren't floating properly. There is a difference between IUI and IVF and I'm pretty sure IUI is a lot cheaper. Plus it sounds like you guys might be perfect candidates if everything checks out for you. FX this trouble passes you soon. Hugs!

Hope all the other ladies are doing well today!!


----------



## waiting2012

Cant wait for that day jenn!... Drinking gatorade.. Its weird cause the nausea comes like a wave.. Its there then goes then comes back.. Not needing to upchuck though..so that is good lol


----------



## TandA08

Thanks ladies I will go ahead and call the Dr in a few minutes, I don't think they open until 9 - 10 more minutes. Steph, I'll go read that link you sent too.


----------



## TandA08

SHIT! It mentions abdominal pain on the right side under the ribs. I have had a sharp pain that comes and goes there the last two days now! Now I'm totally freaked out, lol.

Jenn, love your bump!


----------



## TandA08

But on the other side, I haven't had any of the sudden weight gain or any swelling of my feet/ankles/hands.


----------



## waiting2012

Andi that would be awesome... But date wise not sure its possible... For the feb 25 rh dare.. Jasons sperm would have to live for 72 hrs and that is the only way.. And at even 6 dpo these sx are too early for preggo sx arent they? I did goto the bathroom and checked my cp.. Its pouting lil and my cm is more yellow now.. Oh who knows..lol
Glad Q seems to be doing better! Sorry about your hernia. Have you spoken to tje doctor about it?


----------



## waiting2012

You dont have them all tanya.. My diverticulitis usually flares on the left but mine was flaring on the right..


----------



## waiting2012

Typos suck! Rofl


----------



## waiting2012

Let us know how you Are you doing tanya..


----------



## TandA08

Well..... here's what I was told when I called....... and this is from the RECEPTIONIST who answered the phone:

"it doesnt sound like it's related to your pregnancy, just sounds like an ear infection, so you need to call your primary care dr"

*WTF* Really!? An EAR INFECTION! Are you CRAZY! And who are you to be giving a diagnosis over the phone!?

The funny thing is, if I call my primary care Dr, they will tell me they can't see me cause I'm pregnant and that I need to call my OB.

I'm feeling fine. It just comes and goes. It was once on Sunday morning and once this morning. This morning's passed faster than Sunday's did. Just lasts a few minutes.


----------



## waiting2012

Going to run to the DG and see if I can find glitter..I need gold glitter for our rocks that we are making gold nuggets out of..LOL...
Tanya..Any word hun??? Just worried about ya!


----------



## TandA08

Steph you must have been typing at the same time as me. I just posted.


----------



## waiting2012

We must have been posting at the same time...I would call that f'ing receptionist back and ask here where she got her medical degree...:growlmad: and demand to see your ob today..Other alternative is to go to the ER..Let them at least do the bloodwork, etc to check for the eclampsia hun...It can so much harm when its not caught and treated in a timely manner..So what if it's only 2 episodes...Doesn't matter the length of the episodes either..Let the ER call your OB--I would not take shit off of anyone who just sits behind the desk of a doctor's office and answers the phone all day...Thats me..Sound pissy don't I? God, that just really jacks my hide....:growlmad:


----------



## waiting2012

PB&J...:rofl: Tanya


----------



## waiting2012

Gosh, I was so pissy writing that post to you--I totally jacked it up with my grammar and spelling...:rofl:


----------



## TandA08

:rofl:

Hubby is pissed too! He said he's gonna complain to the Dr on Monday at our appt!


----------



## waiting2012

If it happens again--YOU HAVE TO GO STRAIGHT TO THE ER!...I understand the not wanting to make a big deal about it--but honey the scary fact is even if its just your blood pressure spiking randomly--you are risk for a stroke.. That is not something to play around with..My mother-n-law had a stroke after she had my hubby..She couldn't have kids afterwards--it totally ruined her marriage to my husband's father as she wanted to have another baby so bad but because of the damage her stroke caused and the fact that pregnancy would increase her chances of further strokes..She had to get her tubes tied...At least get a home b/p monitor..The electronic ones are ok and easier than the manual (especially if you don't know what to listen for--I've been trained--not that its rocket science but hearing the first h/b and last h/b and knowing to pair it the numbers on the sphymometer--it can be difficult..)..With the electronic ones--take your b/p at the same time each day--do so after sitting for at least 20 minutes (DON'T GET UP--Have it next to you), take it then write it down. Then I want you to take it standing up...Write that number down. Keep track of it and take it with you to your appointment to your doctor or if another episode occurs--to the ER with you. The thing with taking it sitting and standing is your watching for episodes of sudden drops and spikes depending on the case..Kind of like when you lay down and then get up really fast--you end up off kilter--that is your blood pressure doing that. I know I sound worse than the receptionist but at least I have some medical background--I haven't always been a toddler teacher..I was a patient care tech on an Orthopedic and Oncology floor for a long time, certified nurse aide, phlebotomist, and certified to give medications in the state of Texas and Kansas...I'm just one pion of certification-wise under an LVN here...... Normal b/p is 120/80...If your top number is higher than that or your bottom number is higher than that or both--you have to get it took care of!
Ok, now I'm running to find gold glitter...Won't be gone long though...:winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

As Arnold would say..."I'LL BVEE BVACK!" :rofl:


----------



## TandA08

Thank you for your concern Steph, I understand completely! I'm not taking this lightly and I do appreciate your info! I told hubby I'm gonna take it easy between now and Monday when we see the Dr, and that if it happens again we will get in right away. And I also mentioned getting a b/p monitor and he seemed to agree so that we could monitor it ourselves before my appt.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Jenn its so funny the one that sideways looks like your layin on your back like the ticker LMAO!!! 
Tanya I hope your ok that sounds scary bout you almost fainting :( definitely call both doctors back and demand you see someone NOW! That is dangerous!


----------



## waiting2012

I didn't even think about Jenn's ticker till you mentioned it Andi...Too funny...LOL....Makes me do a double take..:rofl:....


----------



## Affyash

Dude Tanya, I hate your OB's office staff. That's ridiculous. One of the most common pregnancy complications is preeclampsia and if one of their patients is calling in with your symptoms, I'm really really surprised she would poo poo you like that. She'll get an earful from the doctor on Monday. Def follow Steph's advice and if it happens again, get your tush into see someone!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, to be..... possibly 6 dpo OR 7 days to AF....Oh, to be...:rofl:....Come on days...I'm ready for ya!!! :rofl:....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

For laughs and giggles I'm 3 dpo but I think my thermometer is messed up or either I'm just got some PCOS going on or something...I used to have beautiful charts now it doesn't even say I ovulate HOW beautiful but the doctors have confirmed I am ovulating...so WHO KNOWS! I guess we'll try a new thermometer haha...for kicks an giggles to see if my body is really working....I have faith that miracles might happen and....I want a redo on the SA to see what happens in a few weeks. We kinda did only wait 2 and a half days without sex LOL so that could have damaged some of the numbers but it didn't budge his HIGH COUNT lol he has plenty spermies that are screwed up and can't swim and have deformities LMAO...

YES I'm laughing at this ladies I've realized it would be stupid of me to be all down and depressed probably would make DH feel even worse! So I am trying my best to just be happy with the life we have and realize it could happen it only does take one....it might take 10 years to get pregnant but I'm sure it could happen!


----------



## waiting2012

Awe hun! Andi...That's my girl! Keep those spirits up! Could have been a lot of things that threw the test off...Def get a second opinion!!! I don't think you'll have to wait so long either! :winkwink:...!!


----------



## waiting2012

OH, BTW...Thank you Ashe...:winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, going back to work...Yay..Just a few more hours of "punishment"...LOL...Its been such and easy week! I'm just kidding about it being punishment...LOL....

Luv ya'll so much and so glad that you put up with me like you do! :hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Thanks Ash! To add a funny twist to the whole thing... when I called the Drs office this morning I stated my name, and said that I had an appt Monday, and then blah blah blah the rest of the conversation. Then.... just a bit ago, when I was driving home from lunch, I got a voicemail from THE SAME RECEPTIONIST calling to confirm my appt for Monday!!! Are you Fing kidding me!? I stated I had an appt on Monday, don't you think you'd realize that you no longer needed to call me to CONFRIM MY APPT!? Ugh... I really don't think she should be working there!!!!

And, yes, we will try and get a b/p monitor tonight when we go grocery shopping so that I can monitor my b/p, and yes, if I feel faint again, I will go in right away! I promise ladies!


----------



## waiting2012

Good Golly Tanya...People are such idiots! I seriously think you need to make her a sign that says, "Hello, I'm a dumbass and got my medical degree out of a box of crackerjacks." Then give it to her and tell her; "Here's your sign"....:rofl:...Do it all Bill Engvall style...:rofl:...

Oh, keep Ashe in your thoughts..She is having emergency dental stuff done...Something about her partial crown fell out? I hope I got that right! I hate the dentist! God bless her for sitting through all that!

Now, I've been texting Ashe, not trying to leave the rest of you ladies out of the loop, so don't shoot with me horse shit..Her name just happens to fall at the top of my contacts list, and felt it better to just annoy one person with what I'm going to share shortly...I wasn't even going to share it because I didn't want ya'll to think I had completely lost my everloving mind...Its easier to deal with one person thinking I need to be locked up then everyone here thinking it...SO bear with me while I goto my email and get it..may take a few minutes..but I will be back...

Luv, S


----------



## waiting2012

Going for it....Ready or not...I feel so nervous and crazy...Absolutely f'ing nut house crazy....


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, keep in mind everything you have been reading from me the last days since starting the provera...I know it so far out there, even I am sitting going, I WAS NOT GOING TO OBSESS and yet now I find myself obsessing...I've been testing for shits and giggles, something to pass the time away while I long for AF to come..I had this urge to pee on something this afternoon but didn't want to use my Wally .88 hpts because you have to pee in a cup, etc etc.. Anyhow--NEVER buying the 1.00 tests at the DG again--I opted--DON'T SLAP ME--for their Rexall 2 pack of blue -/+ tests--I've used them before and had some "ehh" results but nothing like I got today...That is why I've been texting Ashe..I wasn't going to post my latest pic until I got her thoughts...Sorry ladies for thinking you would all sit at your desks, etc and shake your heads and go "she has truely lost her f'ing mind.."...You may still do it but Ashe thinks I should go for it and so do I...
So here it goes....






Ashe has already told me to get a FRE, but I have scrounge up enough change to do that--as I'm broke as all get out...And I think I'm only like 6 dpo...:shrug:...I had those bubble popping sensations on tuesday night in the uterus, and wednesday I had a slight brownish twinge on my tp, I checked my cp this am and my cm was brownish to yellowish in tint and now my cm is just yellow in tint..Not really crampy, but did have 2 more episodes of nausea today since this am before lunch.....Who gets heartburn from a chocolate chip cookie? I do...So I don't know ladies...all I can figure is that I probably O'ed friday night--had sex the day after O'ing...I was already on day 3 of the progesterone at that time...Maybe the progesterone was taken while I was O'ing and it got my lining ready for the egg, I don't know..Pulling crap out of my ass now...I have to stop..I didn't want to obsess...HONEST...I was just having fun with testing...Made me feel like I belonged here instead of twiddling my thumbs while I wait...I have other sx too since tuesday...I've got more tests and will use them..And now I feel like a horse's ass because I swore those were evaps on the Dollar tests--or were they? Implanting on dpo 4 or 5 is sooo rare--that is all I can figure...???? Maybe its just another screwy test...Sorry to be so long and drawn out....I WILL NOT OBSESS. I WILL NOT OBSESS...I should have results either way by the 22nd and I WILL NOT BE DISAPPOINTED IF AF SHOWS--I WANT HER TO and if she doesn't..I'm not going to be upset unless I'm not pregnant...


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, Ash...I hope you are feeling ok....How is the tooth?


----------



## Affyash

Steph you're so cute! Don't you remember we're all pee-on-a-stick-aholics?? Or at least most of us. If you weren't wanting to get prego and testing like crazy to get good lines, I would think something was wrong with you! I mean what are we all doing here anyway!!! I really think that's a line or a serious bitch of an evap. Def test again with one of these tests in the morning but DO NOT take it out of the case dammit!!!! It will be so much cooler to see this beautiful line on a test where we know if could never be an evap!! So hopeful and excited for you!!!!

Oh and my partial crown like half fell out this afternoon when I was just sitting there. WTF??? Come on life, be kind to me. Between morning sickness, sinus infection, hernia attack and now a broken crown I'm starting to doubt whether karma likes me or not! LOL!

And Tanya I totally conquer with Steph about the dumbass sign. Totally give it to her!!!


----------



## waiting2012

I only took it out because inside the damn case is this slot area where the dye pools, and I just knew if I let it sit there and that dye moved through after the time limit, then I wouldn't know for sure at all...I've been holding my pee for awhile now, waiting for Jason to go and feed the heifer so I can use one of the pink dye tests...He won't get the hint that its getting late...I'm tired..LOL


----------



## TandA08

I love the Bill Engvall here's your sign idea!!! I'm a total Bill Engvall / Jeff Foxworthy fan!! :rofl:

And uh, Steph.... I do believe I do see something! :haha: Can't wait to see the pics of your next test, and I agree with Ash, don't take it out of the case! lol

Well... I think DH flaked on me... we were supposed to go grocery shopping tonight, and he knew what time I'd be home, and he's not even here! Ugh.....


----------



## waiting2012

Well.. I took the walmart test finally...I've not even pulled it from my email yet and my 5 min. pics...I dont know...I swear there is something showing on the pic and my eyes are seeing things IRL...I'll post them in a few minutes..Going to my email right now..


----------



## waiting2012

my computer is being a bitch right now...give me a little longer ladies..they are coming I promise...


----------



## waiting2012

Either these tests aren't as sensitive or that was a really bad evap on the test earlier..I've never had that thick of a line on those...OH WELL...NOT OBSESSING, RIGHT! 

Here are the 5 minute pics...


----------



## waiting2012

Well..Ladies..I'm heading to bed...I will test in the am..and see comes of it...

Luv ya'll so much..I hope Mandy and Amanda will hurry back as well as Brooke!! We miss you ladies!!!


----------



## brooke1993

Hiya ladies

Jenn CUTE bump! Love it!!How are you feeling?

Steph Happy late bday and praying thats a start of a BFP for u <3

Tanya I LOVEEEEE your nursey!!That border is darling!Great job and I hope your feeling better

Ash Ugh sorry your crown fell out :( I hope things look up for u how have u been feeling??

Tanya Are you "O" I think I am and we did it last night and going to again in am b4 he leaves also did it 2 and 3 days ago ;)

Andi i am sorry to read about hubbys tests hun and the ladies are right it ONLY takes 1 dont lose faith :) 

Hugs and love 2 u all I will check back in later,I had alot of reading up 2 do b4 I could post and its 4:52 am here...YES I cant sleep LOL...Ugh
xooxxoxooxo


----------



## waiting2012

Sitting here an utter disbelief... I can clearly see a faint line on my blue test and that f'ing line is straight down the middle...I will try to capture it without remiving from the case.. I need to get adrian up and get ready for work too.. Holy shit ladies. . Wth... 7 dpo.. At the most. Crap on a stick!


----------



## calebsmom06

Andi-thanks I didnt even see that either I had to go back and look:) I think it is a good idea that you are going to hae the SA done again, I hope you get the answers soon

Tanya-how are you feeling? That receptionist sounds like a derr der der haha Def talk to your doc about her, did you get her name? Keep us updated

Ashley-Wow, seems everything is happening to you lately, hope it all get better for you! How is everything going with your preg?

Brooke-I am good, hows everything that way?

Steph-OMG I cant wait to see your pics from this mornings test! Thats CRAZY! I hope it really is what it seems to be:) Maybe twins! That could cause the hcg level to be higher sooner hehehehe

Amanda-How have you been hun? Havent seen you around lately.

As for me, I am off work today and am trying to MAKE myself stay home, its been so busy here lately that it is really worth it to go in on days off since we are commission buuuuuutttt I keep telling my self NO today lol. I will just work extra hard tomorrow:)
I went for a walk this morning, hubby and I measured a mile around the neighborhood about a year ago so I never have to wonder how much I walk lol. Its a beautiful day today


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just about to go to sleep! Steph, can't wait to see pictures , fingers crossed!!
I don't know what's happening with me... I'm still getting what seems like watery cm and sometimes its creamy, its all over the place really.. As of 30 minutes ago, I'm cd 18 and when I feel mt cervix its very much open!! Maybe me ovulating on cd 15 last much was just a fluke coz I didn't ovulate the month prior and so maybe I'll ovulate on cd 19 like I used too... I better ovulate though or I'll be so so annoyed!!! Wtf is going on with my body!!!!!! Well I shall try and reply to everything I've missed in the morning!! Xx


----------



## waiting2012

Well have pics and it will be lunch before I can get them here... Not sure what is going on right now.. Headache, slightly crampy and I had some pink spotting on the tp and brownish red stuff at y closed high cervix..maybe the effects of the progesterone?.. 
And dont curse me jenn with talk of twins..lol


----------



## TandA08

Steph, still waiting for this morning's test!

Jenn, glad you have the day off! Stay home and relax!!! Or we might have to shoot you with horseshit! You need to rest :haha: I'm feeling fine today, other than just tired. And, yes I got the Recep's name! Hubby said the Dr is gonna get an earful on Monday! I'm glad he stands up for me like that!

Amanda, great to hear from ya! Keep us posted on what your body is doing :haha: 

I took Takoda for a walk last night. We both needed it. My friend rode her horse while I just led Takoda. We did our 2 mile loop up at the park, it was nice.

Well, ladies, the next two weeks are going to be insane for me again. I was just informed yesterday afternoon that we have to do ANOTHER physical inventory at the end of this month. Our company is being bought by another bigger company, and in order for the sale to be certified we have to do a physical inventory (even though we just did one at the end of December!) Ugh I hate doing PIs because they are soooo much work for ME! Annnnd, it's the weekend of my baby shower! I told them no way in hell am I available to work that weekend. So we are doing the inventory on Friday....

So..... back to the grind... got lots to do! It normally takes us 2-3 months to prep for an inventory, and now we have to do it in 2 weeks! YIKES


----------



## TandA08

Steph, we were typing at the same time again! :haha:


----------



## waiting2012

Lol... I cant wait till lunch!


----------



## Affyash

Hiya girls! Sorry I fell asleep at 8:30 last night, I've been so tired! My tooth is fine, it never really hurt, it must not have exposed the root. It just felt really weird to have half of it gone. They patched it really quickly though and will replace it when the baby's born. So, I'm good. I've been feeling much better lately with the morning sickness. Starting to finally settle in to this pregnancy. 10 weeks today!! Yay!

Steph I am so excited to see more of your tests!!! Cannot believe this might be it for you girl, keep us all updated!

Tanya I'm glad you were able to go on a walk last night. The time change is great for some things huh!? So sucks about inventory, I can't believe they're making you do it all again. I hope it goes smoothly and you don't have too much heavy lifting.

Jenn get some good rest today. Don't you go into work or we will shoot you with horseshit! LOL!

Amanda sounds like you might be Oing now with the open cervix so keep up the BDing! Yay!

Love to all the other ladies!!


----------



## TandA08

Yaaay! Congrats on 10wks Ash! Good grief has it been that long already?!!!!!! I'm glad they fixed your tooth to tie you over until after the baby is born! And, yes, I am loving the time change at the end of the day, just still trying to adjust to it in the mornings. Glad your morning sickness is starting to settle! Such a relief, isn't it??


----------



## Affyash

I know I feel like it's gone so fast! But also so slow! If that even makes sense. I feel you about the time change in the morning, I'm still so sleepy all day long. Thank god the m/s is subsiding I was really hurting there for awhile. It's such new territory since I didn't have it with Quinn. And this pregnancy is just going to be so different having to work 40 hours a week and having a toddler anyway!

Super excited about your shower, going to go shopping this weekend or next!


----------



## waiting2012

This is the last pic I took...The line is the same as it was this am when I took it...I can't f'ing believe it...7 dpo today...Shit.. I'm getting a little excited, but then again..could be nothing...I have had spotting--it was pink once when I went to the bathroom and the rest of the time its been the lightest brown and nothing on my pad that I went ahead and put on...Either we are just now 3 weeks preggo or I'm about to start the long awaited AF...I know I'll be stoked either way just because...I've been feeling crampy today, not a constant cramp more like its there for a bit then it goes away, then its there, and goes away...twingey pain on the left, then it'll be twingey on the right...So not sure ladies...My boobs have "blown" up a bit too..LOL...

Amanda--I wonder if you are O'ing now or if that is your body doing its thing to make a healthy bean snuggle down deep and make the "plug"??? It is odd how your cm is doing....Crazy stuff...


----------



## waiting2012

Crap, I'm outside and not sure if ya'll can see it on the computer...Tanya saw it when I went ahead and texted her...:rofl:.....


----------



## Affyash

K, seriously, next step is the FRER. And then you can bring your tests into your doctor and say WTF doctor!!??


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow yes steph I agree get the frer:)
And yes I am keeping myself home right now and it is sooooo hard, I have had soooo much energy lately! I know its a good thing but geeesh so I have been doing things around the house and then thinking about going on another walk, I wantd a PB&J sandwhich for lunch sooooo bad just to get everything out and realize we are out of bread so I made ramon noodles instead lol, about to go to the grocery store

Glad you feeling good today Tanya:) What is the date of your shower again? I wanna try and send something before the date.

Ashley-glad your tooth didnt hurt you and yes the first trimester was fuuullll of tiredness for me too and then to go home and take care of your lil boy its exhausting but maybe you will be like me and have all this wonderful annoying energy in the 2nd trimester

Amanda-hmmmmm tricky cm, why must our bodies always tease us!


----------



## waiting2012

Yeah, I forgot to mention....A DAY OFF JENN!!! :happydance:!!

Sucks Tanya about the inventory...man, a girl can't catch a break, huh??

Ashe...:happydance:! 10 weeks!!! Wahoo!!

I know ladies...FRE is the next step...But shoot a part of me says just wait it out because of the spotting and cramps and such and a part of me really really really wants to know for sure..LOL...And yeah, Ashe..I may just slap them down, and say "BOO-YA! Whats up with this, huh?" :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

I have a few more pics I want to gander at that I've not pulled off the computer yet...Give me a few min..and I'll be back...

Luv ya!

**3 weeks...Shit, I could be 3 weeks today**...:dohh:


----------



## waiting2012

I'm back....Was playing...LOL...


----------



## waiting2012

Wanna see???????


----------



## waiting2012




----------



## waiting2012

Gosh, it got quiet fast! where did everyone go???:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

I'm still here...:cry:.....:rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow that blue dye test looks really really good! Maybe God is preforming a little miracle for you:) Just a few more days and we will know for sure right:)


----------



## waiting2012

Amen to that!!! I keep missing ya' Jenn..LOL...Yesterday Tanya and I kept overlapping our posts and now I keep jumping around and missing everyone...:rofl:...

I'm awestruck, Godsmacked, buzzed, you name it, I'm feeling it right now...:rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

I know lol, I leaving to go to the store now so I will get on in a bit. I cant wait to see an frer when you get a chance to get one:) Or each day these should be getting slightly darker:)


----------



## waiting2012

Don't want to all out change my ticker and stuff..but for fun....
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1331272800z4z1331874000z1.png


----------



## waiting2012

Gosh that makes for a long 9 months...:rofl:...Hope this is the stickiest, fiestiest bean there ever was if I am...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Going to tackle my change jar later and see what I can come up with...lol...Talk to you after bit...I'll be getting back to work soon....Luv ya!


----------



## Affyash

Good luck Steph we're all rooting for you! I can see lines on both your tests so this may just be it!!! FX!!!


----------



## AC1987

I remember this thread from nov :) Just wanted to pop in and say good luck waiting!! Hope its a sticky one for u! :D


----------



## calebsmom06

OMG I swear I am loosing my mind, I went to the store got a few things then stopped at mcdonalds for some of their awesome sweet tea and left the groceries in the car for a good 30 minutes before I realized llmao


----------



## TandA08

Jenn - BABY BRAIN!!!!! :rofl: My shower date is April 1st.... khekhekhe (that's my giggle by the way!) 2 more weeks! I'm sooo glad you're having more energy now! I have just small spurts of energy, but overall tired most of the time.

Steph, the blue dye test that you texted me.... I can see the line EVEN BETTER on the computer than I did on my phone!!! I totally agree... time for a FRER, but I understand you wanting to hold out just a bit... soo..... maybe test with a FRER in a day or two?? Yeah right! Who am I kidding none of us can wait that long to know for you! :rofl: And you sooooooo have to take these tests the the Dr!!!! AND shoot them with horseshit too! :rofl:

Ash, I totally say you're havin a girl because of your morning sickness!!! And I will have to say that I can relate to being pregnant, working 40hrs a week and taking care of a "toddler"... except my "toddlers" are the thousand pound 4 legged kind! :rofl: And you know yourself that Takoda is JUST like a toddler... Cheyenne is FAR more mature and "too good" for that... but she requires the same amount of work each day :haha:


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> OMG I swear I am loosing my mind, I went to the store got a few things then stopped at mcdonalds for some of their awesome sweet tea and left the groceries in the car for a good 30 minutes before I realized llmao

Did you leave your brain at McDonald's Jenn...:haha::haha::haha:


I hope you didn't have ice cream in the car...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

I know Tanya, right? about the FRE...I keep running to the bathroom to check if there is anything on the pad--nothing, nadda, zip, zero...I agree with you about Ashe too...I think it'll be a girl....With the nausea I've had the last day or so--I bet if this one sticks--it'll be a girl too...I have a feeling my girl beans rule the roost...Hope it sticks, hope it sticks, hope it sticks...I'm supposed to call Dr.Edwards back if no period and I would love to call and say, "yeah, no period, but I got like 3 or 4 positive tests to show you"..:rofl:...


----------



## waiting2012

I just realized...maybe Gail didn't see this one coming...LOL...Does that mean this one sticks and 2 months after its born I get knocked up again? LOL...That would be Karma for ya'....Pushing one out the door next year and 2 to replace him....:rofl: God I hope that isn't the case...:rofl:


----------



## AmandaBaby

who's on!!!!!!?????
I have news! But I have to have a shower and wash my hair first so i'll be back soon!!

:D


----------



## Affyash

Holy crap are we going to get two faint positives in one day!? !? Amanda, we're here!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

That title sounds like something out of a porn movie :\ hahaha!
Well, I wish my news was as good as Stephs!!! But it isn't lol.
My cervix still feels open every time I check it so i've been really concerned that I wasn't going to ovulate so I checked my FF chart and the calendar part reminded me that tomorrow is a possible ovulation day!! So when I woke up this morning I did an opk and a hpt (hpt was negative) and my opk was a blaring positive!!!! :D So i'm guessing I AM due to ovulate tomorrow? If not then, then on Monday, which is my Birthday!!!!!!!!! Amazing! :D
Knocked up on my 21st Birthday? Boy, do I hope so :haha:
We've dtd from last saturday through to Wednesday just gone but we didn't do it thursday night or last night (friday) so I HAVE to make sure we do it tonight just to make sure we've covered our bases!!!!! Grrr why didn't we do it last night >.<
Oh well, i'm happy!!!!!
And Stephanie, I can definitely see your lines on your tests!!! :D They are light but they very well should be for how many dpo you are!!!! Ahhhhhh i'm so excited for you!! I think you have a baby Verner on the way :happydance:
Hahaha and wouldn't that just be ironic that Gail missed this pregnancy and you get pregnant again in January!!! 
Well, Iit's my mums birthday today and i've gotta still go get her some flowers, a car and some pancakes from mcdonalds, before 10.30am and it's 9.10am!!!! AND I'M NOT READY YET!!! Quietly freaking out to myself :)
I promise I WILL reply to everything by tonight though :D

xxxxxxxxxx!!


----------



## Affyash

Aw, that's great news Amanda! And happy early birthday! Keep BDing for another 3 nights! I know you're exhausted, but I promise it's worth it! Just do it!!!! :) Happy birthday to your mom too!


----------



## calebsmom06

I was going to say the same thing as Ash, dont just do tonight do the next 3 nights or morning and night hehehe, my hubby and I did it for 9 days straight to make sure we got it right on haha and it worked the first go around both times. Happy early bday and happy bday to your mom:) Glad you are feeling so happy


----------



## waiting2012

We are going to have a slew of :bfp:s!!! OH, Amanda! BD, BD, BD!!!!!! yay girl!!! I'm so stoked for you right now!!!! Happy birthday to your mum and Happy Early Birthday to You!!! My fellow Pisces!!! :happydance::kiss:

I also got my FRE tests...and though I was holding my pee--somehow when I went to use one of them--I missed the stick entirely..:rofl:...Over shot the damn thing..:rofl: and it was bone dry when I looked at it..Karma...a way of saying use it in the am..LOL...

My friends are coming over to and I need to go and get my sheets out of the dryer so I can make my bed and fold the towels...But I'll be here so if I'm quiet for a few--don't worry be back to the thread shortly...

Luv ya'll!!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...Cat pans cleaned--no I didn't do them..LOL...My bed is made, the air bed is blown up and made...Sprayed air freshener all through the house (the downside of having animals)LOL...and Now I wait for them to get here...:happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Alright, where did everybody go??? :rofl:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Steph, HAPPY BIRTHDAY for Thursday, or was it Wednesday? Oh stuff it! Happy Birthday for the 14th!!! :D :happydance: Hope you had a great day and sorry I missed it!!!!! :flower: Those baby photos of you are ADORABLE too!!! :)

Tanya, Emmas room is beautiful!! I love the furniture! Hope everything is alright with how you've been feeling (like your gonna pass out) my sister had it when she was pregnant i'm not 100% what caused it though. She never had morning sickness but one day she was at the shops going through the checkout with my mum and she had to walk away to sit down because she nearly passed out. I wish I could shed some more light, this isn't really helpful info :\ haha. I don't think anything was wrong though in the end so hoping it's the same for you. Best to get checked out though! :flower:

Andi, i'm so so sorry to here out DH's SA and that your both having to go through this :( Like Ashley said, I hope you get your little baby whichever way you are meant to!! :hugs: :flower:

Ashley, sorry that Quinn is sick again, I hope he starts getting better soon!! The poor thing :( Oh and congrats on 10 weeks!! :flower: Nearly out of first tri!! :D

Jenn, your bump pictures are gorgeous!! LOL about leaving your groceries in the car for half an hour as well  Hope they are all good!!

Brooke & Mandy, hope your both doing good!!

As for me, I FORGOT TO UPLOAD MY OPK PICTURE >.< so here it is!!!!
I'm so so pissed that we didnt dtd last night or the night before, just my fricking luck!!!!! I really hope I can catch the egg this time!! Still getting bits of ewcm mixed with runny creamy cm, if that makes sense. Not cramping though? Bit off but oh well... Going to make sure we do it tonight AND the next 3 nights as well then we'll just go back to every other night! Fingers crossed!!!

Sorry if I missed anything!! :flower: xx
 



Attached Files:







March HPT and OPK 2_NEW.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda--I so hope you get your egg this month!!! That test not just BLARING it is so freakin dark, OMG girl!!!!! WAHOO!! :happydance: Hope your mom's birthday was wonderful! Thank You for the birthday wishes! :winkwink:

Well, ladies, I'll be out today with my friends..We are driving up to Wichita Falls..Going to go and see my friend Patty's cousin--haven't seen her in AGES! Then to Casa Torres for RED TACOS...MMMMM....and going to the "Falls" a park with a man made waterfall....I will take pics with my phone! 
Not to be a bummer on this beautiful morning..but I think those tests may have been faulty...I need to just stop by cheap tests..:dohh: I took a FRE this am at 4:00 and I'll try to get the pics loaded so you can see...I thought I saw something, but then again, who knows...Last night before bed there were a few spots on the tp when I wiped that were dark and glistening (like clear cm) and I was crampy like AF was coming...The cramps returned after I came to bed this am too and I have them now...Def feel like AF cramps--I know cramping is normal and all...I don't have anything on my pad--or at least I didn't when I used the bathroom both times today so far, and the last time I went the spotting was just a light pink color....So who knows what is going on...I did look at the calendar and IF my calculations are right and the progesterone is making me have a period now--I would or should O' around the last week of March, and I will take my provera again on April 8th...I'm not stressing--and to be honest--I'm not disappointed if it is af....I like the idea of things being normal again if I'm not pregnant..Although, there is this slight ache in my heart because of those damn tests...I'll just have to see how it goes today being out and about...

Going to go to my email and get those pics and then I need to go shower so we can get going...

Happy St.Patricks Day Everyone!!!


----------



## waiting2012

the Un tweaked pic...:shrug: I think I see something but my eyes are playing tricks on me and if I was 8 dpo and with the tests I have already--you'd think it would be darker than what it appears to me IRL...Who knows...Cramps aren't terrible just more annoying than anything else...and they stretch from hip to hip...


----------



## waiting2012

The tweak used was-auto adjusted--just to adjust any lighting flaws there may have been--then I adjusted the saturation on it...Each tweak I used that I normal would showed this half of a Positive line on the test...WTH does a half positive line mean????:rofl:...Now on the invert its really light at the top of the line and dark at the bottom...Why do hpts have to be so dang confusing??? At least my eyes weren't completely deceiving me..The tweak brought out what I was seeing IRL...


----------



## waiting2012

Its real quiet right now..lol
Have had a really day today.. Crampy a little bit and have the slightest pink spotting.. Only a few spots on my pad and there it looks brown.. Going to use my fertility stick tomorrow and see what it says if this is not Ib that is occurring... 
I hope everyone is having an awesome day today!
Talk more later..:kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

:shrug:


I can't make heads or tails of it and have decided I'm thinking way to much about it all..I'm calling my ob/gyn on monday and ask them about the spotting..I've not had any flow whatsoever and the only thing on my pad is a half dollar size of brown spotting..each time I use the bathroom--I get about a dime size of pink and when I checked my cp it was high/tilted towards the back and I guess its closed...My cm or whatever it actually is is pink in color--light pink--def not red...I'm not going to obsess with tests except for the fertility monitor I have and you are supposed to use it on day 3 of your cycle so if this isn't IB--maybe I can see if my egg reserve is good...I'm so glad you ladies have the patience to put up with me! :coffee: Ya'll could have slowly drifted away a long time ago and you haven't, I appreciate that....Either we did it (got preggo) without even thinking about it or this is a result of the progesterone and not sure if it worked as well as the doctor hoped it would as most of what I find about progesterone when used to bring on a period--it comes full force not just spotting--and if it sustains a pregnancy and there is a sudden withdrawl you get spotting...So who knows...I will not think about it or obsess about it anymore...I can keep track of what I'm feeling, and how my cm/cp is but only for future references, ya know...LOL...

Going to head onto bed..church in the morning...Talk to everyone soon!
Love and Hugs...:hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Aw Steph I'm sorry those FRERs aren't more blaring! I saw a line I thought on this morning's FRER but I'm not seeing anything on this evening's. If you really are 8 dpo perhaps it's still just too early to tell. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that this is case!!! Glad you had a good day! 

I had a nice day, too. Didn't do too much. Made a huge breakfast with dh for my dad, dh, Q and I. Then we did some errands and got a Shamrock shake from McDonalds! Happy St. Patrick's Day by the way ladies! And then we took naps and my in-laws came over with Cheesecake Factory cheesecake as a surprise. Yum! So, pretty much I've eaten sweets and crap all day. But I don't care, cause it all tasted excellent! LOL!

I'll check back in a little bit later! Love you all!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just wanted to jump on and vent quickly!
My mum, sister & nephew were just over and my sister got a call from her sister in law to say that she's 5 weeks pregnant. They already have a daughter, I think she's 5 or 6 and they got pregnant with her the month they decided to start trying. As far as I know, they weren't even trying yet, although they were going to start very soon. Or, maybe they were trying, if so, then it would have only been for a month again. So yet again they've gotten pregnant SO easily!!
I don't get why it's not happening, something HAS to be wrong with me :cry:
I'm 21 and I can't even get pregnant!!!!!!!!! FML :cry:
I'm so upset & so over this process, it should be so easy and so natural and it just isn't!!!!! What the hell is wrong with me!!!!!!!????? :cry:
Just what I need the day before my birthday :cry:


Sorry for the negativity. Mums just popped out to get me some bread so I best be off, don't want her to see me so upset :( I'll be back on a bit later though to catch up on what i've missed x


----------



## AmandaBaby

Steph, hope you had a nice day out with your friends!! Sorry those FRERs aren't showing big bright lines! I think I do see a line on one of them but i'm not sure. Hope it blossoms into a lovely dark line though!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

Ashley, glad to hear you had a good day too and got to eat lots of yummy food!!! :) 

Hope all you ladies are going well!!


As for me, OH and I just had some wonderful sex ;) hahahahahaha. The good thing about it too was that I was actually really wet!!!! usually we always have to use lube because no matter what, I just don't get wet but this time I was :D I wonder if that has anything to do with ovulation? Maybe i'm just ovulating now!? I don't know... I hope it's either today i'd ovulated or even tomorrow because of that 2 day gap that we didn't do it, i'm worried that if I ovulated on Saturday then we may have missed the egg.... Although, I guess sperm can last 3-5 days? I don't know, either way fingers crossed!!! Don't know if I should count 12ish days from today/tomorrow and test a few days earlier or if I should just wait until AF is late? I figure that testing early or waiting is not going to change the outcome of a BFN/BFP so maybe I should just start testing whenever? Maybe 9/10 DPO? Really don't think I can wait hahaha. 

xx


----------



## waiting2012

No, not pregnant. Flow arrived at 4 this am and oh what a beautiful thing...Doesn't explain what I have on the hpts but that's ok...I must have some faulty tests...I took my fertility monitor test and I'll post those pics in a sec..I will call on monday to let the doc know the progesterone helped but I'm still going to ask about the spotting as even now after having flow come--I'm back to spotting..I don't like just spotting because it makes me think that I'm not getting "it" all or that my lining isn't suitable period...:shrug:

The only thing I do know is I can and am bleeding..:happydance: Now to figure out this cycle thing...If I take the progesterone each month on the same day and bleeding starts about a week after starting it--I guess that means that each month my cycle will be or should be 28 days...I imagine that it will at least a couple of months to see if it is that way, although that won't help me to know if I'm ovulating and I don't want to be bogged down with temps and OPKs...

Amanda...So sorry to hear that your birthday got ruined by unexpected news, BUT maybe you will get a nice late birthday present afterall...:winkwink: Keep on bd'ing hun...There is always the chance that your egg is still waiting in there...It won't hurt and make is spontaneous--that way its not like you are bd'ing _just_ to make a baby...Ya know?..

Ashe, Jenn, Tanya, Mandy, Brooke...I hope all is going good--I hope your sunday is a nice one...I need to go and get Adrian in gear to get ready for sunday school--although she doesn't want to go...We have missed the last 2 sundays because of being sick and I told her--YOUR GOING...LOL...

Much love...And I'll get the pics of my Fertility test up so you can see it...


----------



## calebsmom06

Amanda-look at what is in the lube because some lube can actually kill sperm and make it a not so good environment for sperm but others are good. Hope you did get it this month:) About 14 more days until you find out:)

Steph-sorry but glad at the same time that AF showed up, at least now you can get your cycles figured out:)

My doc appointment is tomorrow morning at 9. He shouldnt complain about the weight gain because I think I have now gained 5 pounds since my last appointment lol, well I guess I will check back later Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## waiting2012

Thank you Jenn! The cramps are finally easing up some..yay.. I talked to Jason about how the progesterone worked and we discussed how I wonder if my ovulation may be if happening at all.. I told him there are meds for that too and his answer...." You need to decide if you want to try and get pregnant.and it is obvious you have needed to bleed like that..." I don't want to a buttload on ttc but I need to know if I am ovulating regardless if my reserves are good that doesnt mean I am dropping an egg each month and I have a feeling Dr. Edwards is going to tell me to keep track either by temps or opks.. I will try opks-that is to me better than worrying about temping before getting up every morning..i always have to pee at different times in the wee early hours and dont think that is optimal for me... So all in all I will be looking at ovulation tests and I will ask the doctor if I should test for 7 days or use a kit that is for more days than that... When I looked at the calendar and counted days between this af and the next provera start date and taking into acct how many days it took for results my cycles could be 28-32 days although continued use may make them go 28 days eventually... 
Cant wait to hear how your appt goes Jenn.. When are the next appts for Tanya and Ashe? Amanda, Andi, Brooke, and Mandy...Fx ed for :bfp:s for yall! Its sad when I realize that eventually everyone will get there positives or give birth and I will be here alone still waiting.. So with that said I will savor every moment I get to share with ya'll...love ya'll.. Hope everyone has a wonderful night..
Many :hugs:... <3


----------



## calebsmom06

Tanya has her appointment tomorrow also but in the afternoon I think, I am going to get to bed I am exhausted I was up until 345 last night with insomnia and then was up at 730 so I will catch up more tomorrow


----------



## waiting2012

Fixing to leave for work.. Feeling those lovely cramps again... I know the cramping is helping the lining get shed but its been a long time coming for this... Hope it eases up while at work..
Talk to everyone later..:hugs::


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awe it's been a bit quiet in here today!

Steph, I hope I don't sound mean but that's good AF arrived. I would much have preferred that you were pregnant, but I know what you were meaning the other day, sometimes it's nice just to have a normal cycle start. I remember feeling like that when I went off the pill and I didn't get a period for like 4ish months! Hope you can get some answers to the spotting as well!!
Fingers crossed I get a late birthday present ;) One of OHs friends just commented on my facebook and said that he hopes I got everything that I wanted and I was like "nearly, just waiting on the last thing" haha :)
Oh and, when/if I get a BFP i'll be sticking around! Not just during pregnancy but after as well. All you ladies have become such good friends of mine and I would hate for that to end! So, i'm here for the long haul! :)

Jenn, I was using normal lube (before miscarriage) but i've been using pre seed for the last couple months. It better bloody start working soon!  
Have fun at your appointment tomorrow!! 

As for me, it's my birthday today and work bought me a subway cookie platter!!!! YUM!!! Hahaha. They all know how I love my subway! Gotta make sure I have some lovely birthday sex too :)
I was a bit worried about whether I have ovulated or not or if I was even going to. Last week before I got my positive OPK and actually since then i've had excessive nausea and headaches on and off, also felt like I needed to pee all the time. I remember thinking in previous cycles, why couldnt I be further along in my dpo, these may be symptoms.... but i'm pretty sure they are all just typical ovulation signs for me!!! So yeah I think i've ovulated. I got the positive OPK on saturday, it's now Monday so I must have ovulated at least on Sunday? My cm seems to have dried up too. I mean, it still sometimes feels wet down there but I think thats just normal. It's like a glistening :S not actually wet from CM. I always thought my cervix was open too but I think my "open" and "closed" cervix are just really similar so its harder to tell.. I think it's closed, it just doesn't feel like a dot. Although, I don't think it ever does. Gonna make sure we dtd tonight and maybe tomorrow and Wednesday night and then just go back to every other day? What does everyone think? 

Hoping everything is going well for everyone!

Oh and Tanya, hope you appointment goes well tomorrow too! :)

xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies I haven't been around mostly sulking and then trying to stay busy and to keep my mind off TTC....DH has an appt. tomorrow to TRY to get a referral to my fertility doc. since now they show he does have a problem this time! A big one really....but I have something strange to show I know its in the wrong place but its PINK.....I just don't think its possible but I usually O on CD 12 so I could honestly be as much as like 8 dpo now. Who knows....I guess I'm trying to hold onto the tiny thread of hope I might have left in me. Waiting on adoption agencies and everything else right now to get back to me...and my appt. is next week so I'll definitely have some sort of answers! 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMANDA!!!*
 



Attached Files:







AGAIN.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## waiting2012

*Happy Birthday Amanda!!!!!!*


Andi--How cool would it be for you to get your :bfp: and adopt!!! I so see that happening!:winkwink::thumbup: maybe a :oneofeach:!!! It ok to feel down--just don't forget we are here for you!!!

Amanda--so glad you'll be sticking around! That was the only 'sad' moment I've had...Not depressed at all--and no, you weren't sounding mean when you mentioned about my finally having a cycle! Keep bd'ing tonite and tomorrow and then yes, every other day should be suffice! Hope your Subway cookies were soft hun!!!:winkwink:

Jenn--can't wait to hear about your appointment!:flower:

Tanya--you too sweetie!:flower:

Ashe--how are you doing?? When do you go again? Will you get another u/s when you go??

Have a bit of sad news about my friend's neice...:cry: I've known her since she was 2 years old--she's in her 20's now--hard to believe and in a relationship with a wonderful guy..She found out she was pregnant and at her first u/s they saw the baby and the heartbeat..Last week she went for her other appointment and u/s and they didn't see the heartbeat...She goes back in 2 weeks as they didn't want to do a D&C yet...I'm praying that due to her tilted uterus they find a heartbeat at her next appointment...She was due October 23rd...

As for this chicken--called the ob/gyn's office..They are going to call in a prescription for next month's provera and I was told that using the opk's would be fine for seeing if I ovulate but that if that doesn't work--then I probably need to keep track of my temps and that he has papers that I can keep track of them on. Don't want to temp though--I already mentioned why...:dohh: They couldn't advise as to how long or when to start using them--so I may get one of the opk test kits that has more than 7 days...If I remember right you start using them after your af is done..and stop after you get a positive test...I will try to bd every other day leading up to the positive but with my luck and fatigue after work and Jason going to school and working--we may be lucky to get the day and day after in for two consecutive days of bd'ing..At least Jason is being supportive this time around..

Well, have to go in--But I'll be back at lunch time!...

Luv and many hugs everyone!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies! Sorry I wasn't online all weekend!! Yes, my appt is this afternoon, not till 4:20pm my time though... Jenn, I'm guessing you're at or have already had your appt?? I'm excited for your updates!

As for me, I had my blood pressure taken twice this weekend while DH and I were out running errands. First was Saturday when I was at the pharmacy to pick up my prenatals, and it was 112/59, then yesterday we were at WalMart and I stopped by the pharmacy to have it taken again because I was actually feeling really dizzy. It was 111/63. So, I'm anxious for my appt today.

I have been feeling Emma kick more over the weekend, that's been reassuring! I got some more work done in her room - got the shelves up on the wall, got the window blinds and valance up. Had an extra valance so I put it across the top of the closet. And I worked some more on the blanket. I'll probably finish the blanket this weekend!

Amanda - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOOOO YOUUUUUUUUU! :hugs: Keep on BDing and catch that eggy!!!!! 

Ash, sounds like you had a good time with the family!

I'll post pics in a while of the progress I've made in the baby's room!


----------



## TandA08

Steph, I'm glad that AF has arrived (not something heard very often here, lol) but that you are now that one step closer to getting your cycles figured out! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Feeling pretty good too Tanya..Minus the major cramping this am that has made me gush like a stuffed and slaughtered pig...:rofl: TMI--sorry...:blush:...
Super stoked now to figure out if I'm ovulating for sure--I imagine my progesterone dropping so low--I probably wasn't triggering ovulation like I thought...WHO KNOWS...Last year I was a fertile myrtle and this year---:rofl:...I know my time will come..Whether it be January or sooner--my time will come and it will be the biggest blessing besides my other kiddos that I will ever get...I know that...I have to have faith that all of this trial and tribulation lately is for a good reason and its not to make me suffer..


----------



## TandA08

Steph, I'm glad you're in good spirits about this whole mess. I know it's thrown you through a loop physically and emotionally! And like Amanda said earlier, I'm here to stay too! I feel I've made such good friends, and I'm not in any hurry to leave any of you!


----------



## TandA08

Here's the pics of the baby's room. I couldn't get a good picture of the valance on window, the valance looks like it's black and pink. It's actually dark brown and dark pink, but you get the idea.
 



Attached Files:







Window valance.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 7









Closet with Valance.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4









Shelves.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## calebsmom06

Happy birthday Amanda!

I have to be quick, its about time for me to pick up my son. My appointmet went good, I am really glad that I got the u/s at 15 weeks myself because he still didnt schedule an u/s for the next appointment. I guess since I have a 7 1/2 lb weight limit on the baby that maybe he is just waiting until closer to the end of my pregnancy???? If he were to scedule one at my next appointment for the next month that would put me at like 30 weeks. So glad I did my own that would be a dreadful wait to find out the gender! The babies heartate is in the 150's it dropped alot for a sec and the doc looked shocked but then it came right back I guess the baby maybe moved. I have gained a total of 3 pounds now, I have gained 5 pounds since my last appointment which puts me +3 lbs now lol, but he says everything seems fine. I do have a little swelling in my feet but he says right now he is not concerned because it is very slight. Also I have a huge problem with constipation and fyi you can use metamucil and colace if you ever need it, no harm caused at all for either. That was a relief! Well I will check back in a bit hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## calebsmom06

Tanya the room is georgeus! The baby already has a closet full of clothes!!!!!!


----------



## TandA08

Yeah she does, and that's only what's in the closet!! There are more in the dresser drawers! Thanks to my parents and DH's parents, they have already started buying buttloads of baby outfits! Emma will not be lacking, that's for sure :haha:

Jenn, I'm glad your appt went well, but yeah, I can't believe they haven't scheduled another u/s for you yet. This Dr hasn't done one since your first appt, right?? But, of course, I had to demand mine to be scheduled with my last appt, so who knows, I may not have gotten mine either if it wasn't for that. 

I am feeling quite sick this afternoon. I went out to my truck at lunch and closed my eyes for 20 minutes before coming back to my desk. I brought food so that I could just take a half hour lunch in order to leave early for my appt. But I feel awful dizzy and almost nauseous. Plus some heartburn again, it seems to have increased again over the weekend.... Oh and the hiccups crack me up... I have had them pretty much non-stop since late last week!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Tanya, emmas room is beautiful! So many clothes indeed. Hope your appt goes well.

Jenn, glad to hear your appt went well! Silly they haven't scheduled you another ultrasound, luckily you got it done yourself!!

Steph, hope the flow and cramps eases soon foe you!! 

Thank you for the birthday messages!!
I'm still confused if I've ovulated or not! Cervix is still low and feels open

cm has basically gone through so I'm past my fertile period. Did I attempt ovulation and then it didn't work? Ot have I ovulated and I just have a crappy cervix!? I got a ref fot a blood test a few months ago, its one of those 21 day progesterone ones so I'm thinkingi might try and get it done soon so that I can see if I'm ovulating or not. Ff thinks I'm due for af on the 31st so I may take a test then! Fingers crossed but I'm not holding out any hope! :|


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Tanya the room is beautiful!! 

Mandy hope your doing well! I sure hope you got your eggy this cycle :) it would be a blessing! 

Brooke how are you darling I miss ya along with everyone else!

Amanda I hope your birthday was delightful :) you deserve a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Ashe hope your feeling good.....

Jenn how are you hunny? 

Steph so glad AF has shown her ugly face! What a blessing :) sooo happy for you that you can now move on to better days :)

For me ladies....DH has an appt. tomorrow morning for his "referral" if the damn doc will give him one. I am praying to God that he gives us this blessing I truly long for. I really want Jason to have a child of his own blood :( and I feel a failure as we both can't give eachother what we truly long for. 

My appt. is next Monday to figure out what to do about this cyst....and everything else going on with my body.

I have to say I'm in a LOT of pain today my hips are sooooo achy and I know its not quite time for AF just yet.....but this pain is unreal. I'm assuming its the cyst since I read it could cause pain in the pelvic region. 

I am so confused about coming on here anymore :( because half of me has faith...the other half says why are you still in here if your not trying to get pregnant anymore b/c its just really a waste of time. 

I am torn....I want to stay because I love you wonderful ladies....but I'm torn b/c I feel I no longer belong. I'm sure Steph has felt this way before :( at some point....but I feel TERRIBLE.....I think I'll stay and keep up with what I can....this is the hardest point I've ever hit in this road....and I just want to get over the bumps so I can be happy again b/c honestly I'm TORN and CRUSHED inside :( i can't help but to feel that way I've tried to stay busy and keep my mind off of things...but truly its tearing my heart to shreds....I am calling an adoption agency tomorrow wish me luck the lady tried to call me TWICE today and I called her TWICE today and we both missed eachother. So I will update when I can next.


----------



## waiting2012

Love the baby room Tanya!!! And you will be very lucky if Emma gets to wear everything sice she already has a Diva sized wardrobe..:rofl:... Dont forget to pick up things she will need for the fall.. That was something I learned after Wes.. Take advantage of the sales and pick things up for future wear..
Amanda- the progesterone test would def be a good idea hun.. I cant tell ya ehat I think might be going on cervix wise.. Thats a stumper hun...
3months worth of bleeding and need I say more? Lol.. I told Jason about the opks.. And he didnt say not to get them.. I will use them a few cycles and if no luck I will try temping too.. Someone jason works with sells fruit juice tablets as well as vegetable tablets to help with getting your daily needs of both he thinks they may help too..lol so good that for once he isnt talking about me being broken..
Jenn what was it that you used again..pineapple core?? I cant remember maybe you could refresh my memory..
Well my pain pill is making me groggy..so off to bed for me..
Night everyone..:kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

We must have been on at the same time Andi.. Yes.. I have felt like I didnt need to stay many times but I realize that I belong here just like anyone else.. You belong here.. We want you here.. We want to see you this hun and walk with you in the journey of adoption... Miracles do happen.. Just wait and see.. You are always in my prayers hun..much love sweetie.. Its storming and this phone is beeping about the battery.. I will catch up with you more 2morrow..live ya!
S


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks Steph! :hugs: :hug: I just wish the best for this appt. tomorrow morning!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just wanted to quickly pop in and say, Andi, you definitely belong here!!! :)
Well i'm about to head to bed so i'll check back in tomorrow!

PS. I think maybe i'm feeling the mucous plug at the opening of my cervix so i'm assuming that's maybe a good thing and I did ovulate? So fricking confusing all this crap!!!!


xxx


----------



## TandA08

WOW we hit 400 pages!!! (Well, now 401) 

Steph, Emma's closet full of clothes does have a variety of sizes in it. I even have some clothes that she'll grow into in a year or more. But for the smaller sizes, maybe I can get her into each outfit at least once :haha: And for the size she'll probably be in by December (which would be our winter) I have tried to get some summer type clothes in that age as well, in case we actually make it to Australia for Christmas! In fact, DH's mum just asked me about that again last night. She said she was going to start looking for tickets! DH isn't convinced that we will be able to go, so I told him I'll go with his mum, without him! YIKES! I hope not, lol.

Amanda I hope you are or did ovulate this month and that you catch a sticky egg!!!

Well, my Dr appt yesterday went pretty good. My bloodpressure is low (it was 104/58 yesterday) and she said that it's been running a little low anyway, but that it is normal to a certain extent during the 2nd tri. She said we will keep an eye on it and if other issues arise then we will order an EKG, but for now we won't worry about it too much. She had a heck of a time finding the baby's heartbeat because Emma was moving around sooo much. We kept hearing this underwater bubble "blurp" kind of noise and when I asked what that was she said it was the baby moving. She kept running away from the Dr everytime she got close. The Dr and I kept laughing everytime. But hey, at least we know little Emma is active!


----------



## Affyash

Hi girls! Sorry I haven't been on in awhile, life keeps me pretty darn busy lately! I'm doing good, just growin' a baby over here! LOL! I'm super tired, having to pee like every 5 min, definitely getting a pooch now and all the other pregnancy woes. Life is really good. Quinn is feeling better and work is OK. Kind of busy. Other than that, not much new here!

Steph I'm sorry AF came but I'm glad it seems you'll be getting back on track. I hope the flow isn't too bad today but you're right, after 3 months, it's bound to be a doosy. Big hugs hun, here's to things picking up and "re-fertilizing" for you!

Andi, I'm so sorry you're down and of course you belong on here. You're trying to have a baby either by adoption or pregnancy and either way, that makes you one of us in my book! Hope all goes well at the appt today. Hugs to you too!

Jenn I'm glad everything went well at the appt yesterday. You mentioned having a 7.5 lb weight limit for the baby, will you be induced once he reaches that size? Or are you do a c-sec? I can't believe they haven't scheduled another u/s this is totally the time to do the "gender scan". At least you already know teehee!

Tanya Emma's room is so freakin' cute! Quinn had a ton of clothes really early on too since my sister in law had just had her son 6 months before. I can totally relate. The nice thing is that you don't have to do laundry as often since you have so many options to change her into! Glad your appt went well but EKG is a little scary. Did she mention doing that when you told her all of your symptoms lately? Hope you get to feeling better and that everything's alright! We love you!

Amanda, I hope hope hope hope you caught the eggy this month! If your cervix is still openish keep BDing! I vaguely remember mine being slightly open after I thought I had "dried up" this last cycle in Jan. FX that is a good thing for you and you can get your BFP too! Once you get your OPK you will (most likely) O within 12-36 hours after so sometimes it can be 3 days after your positive OPK. Now, once you dry up, theoretically you've already O'd but I'm not positive. So excited for you and hope this is your month. Oh and Happy Late Birthday BTW I'm glad it was good for you!

Brooke and Mandy hope you both are doing ok!


----------



## TandA08

Ash, the Dr said we'd consider doing an EKG if my dizzy spells got worse, or if I started actually fainting, not just getting close to fainting, or if I started having heart palpitations, chest pains, or difficulty breathing. But she suspects that my low blood pressure is simply due to the pregnancy and not my heart. She said it's something to keep an eye on, but not something we need to be worried about yet.


----------



## Affyash

Ugh that plain sucks Tanya. I did almost faint once when I was pregnant with Q but it was after the blood glucose test at around 34 weeks I think. They make you drink a really sweet drink on an empty stomach early in the morning and then they take your blood. But the tech's couldn't find my veins because I hadn't drank any water (turns out I could have, but I thought no food or drink before the test) and they poked me so many times, I totally almost fainted twice, but never did. 
I'm worried about you, definitely take it easy and keep someone around you all the time if at all possible. Just in case. I wonder why your blood pressure's low? I mean, it's good to be low but obviously not too low. Mine is normalish/high at 120/80. I'm sure you're totally fine, but I agree with the doc, if the frequency or severity of the dizzy spells/fainting gets worse, just do the EKG for peace of mind. 
Sorry you're going through this!! Love ya!


----------



## waiting2012

Off to get some lunch..
Ashe so good to hear from ya hun! Glad things are goi.g good too!
Tanya-i am glad to here your doctor is looking after your bp hun..that can be awefully scary not knowing! Good for little Emma to be a squirmy little girl.. Adrian was the same way! Lol
Andi.. Any word from the adoption agency yet??? Prayers sweetie!
Brooke... How is ttc coming along for you hun?
Amanda.. I hope this is the month for you!!!!!
Jenn.. I swelled with both my full term pgs. Never had any real issues with that though so sure that it will all be ok for ya!
Mandy.. How goes it hun???
I may not make it back till later.. I have to get my childcare hours worked o...yay me..i feel ick today.. The bleeding has picked up ALOT since last night...but at least there iant a lot of clots..
Sorry for typos on my phone...lol
Talk later.. Love ya!:kiss:


----------



## TandA08

I was relieved to see that the Dr isn't too concerned about it right now, but at the same time she isn't just dismissing it. Most of the time I feel fine and would never have known that my bp is low, other than the occasional dizzy spells. I figured it was just part of the pregnancy, but it's nice to know at what point we need to be more concerned. 

I forgot to mention, that the Dr didn't like that I have to go up and down stairs at work to get back and forth from my desk. She told me she'd rather I avoid the stairs as much as possible. So, I finally found the upstairs bathrooms at work (we've only been in this building for a couple months and I have never explored that part of the upstairs because the downstairs bathrooms are actually closer), so now I can save myself several trips up and down the stairs :haha:


----------



## calebsmom06

Ashley-yes the doc will induce when the baby gets near 7 1/2 pounds. He did the same with my lil one, he was 2 weeks early weighing 7.5 lb.
Amanda-yes I have only had the original u/s to validate the pregnancy at 9 weeks and nothing since then and nothing scheduled for next month either, its crazy! But he is a good doc. I trust him he delivered both of my other sons and yes thank God I did my own!
Anyway sorry I do not have much time to respond i will get back on after work and respond to everything else:) Love yall


----------



## Affyash

That's good that you're doc is looking after you Tanya, and I agree, no need to overexert yourself a bunch of times everyday just to go to the damn bathroom! LOL!

Steph watch your bleeding, I hope it doesn't get too bad. Although, like I said, a heavy crappy flow is expected with this one since it's been so long. Hope you're not too tired with it too! :(

Jenn that's awesome you'll be induced early, I kind of wish my doctor would've done that. I'm sure the reason Q got stuck (aside from being sunny side up) was because his head and body were just too damn big! He was 8lbs 4oz and his head was and still is massive! LOL!


----------



## waiting2012

Feeling the fatigue ashe...ugh...i am not concerned yet because the size of the clots havent been to bad..i will call the doc if the flow goes longer than 7 days... 
Tanya you are such a goofball..lol...there have been bathrooms upstairs this whole time?? :rofl:..
Jenn.. How neat that your babe may come early..my coworkers daughter n law is due in June but will deliver in may.. Her babe ia already 4 whopping pounds.. Youch!llol


----------



## TandA08

Yeah yeah, Steph I know. But here's the thing. I walk into the building, over to the stairs and up the stairs, and my desk is directly at the top of the stairs - like literally. And the bathrooms I've been using is directly at the bottom of the stairs. I haven't had to go far at all, just up and down the stairs - which yes, gets annoying. In order to use the upstairs bathrooms, I have to walk through all the office area, which is quiet and full of stuck up office people, I prefer the warehouse environment, LOL. I know, I'm a wierdo. But, once I found out where the upstairs bathrooms were today, I've been using those ones ever since. It's not that bad of a journey to get there, and it's easier than going up and down the stairs, I just hadn't felt like wandering through the offices trying to find them. But now that I know where they are, it's a piece of cake!


----------



## brooke1993

Hiya Ladies how is everyone?As for me I have the flu and so does my lil girl :( I have been sick for 3 days now and no I am not preggers well if I am would be 2 soon 2 tell lol.I am not sure when or even if I did ovulate but I have my FX that AF takes a hike,If we didnt get the eggy this month then FULL force with OPK and temping next month again as I feel healed and ready for whatever is in store for us.I havent read back as its been a few days since I came on and I just feel wiped.So I figured i would ask how you all were.I dont go anywhere on here but here when I do log in as i luv u ladies and miss u all.I am more settled now and hoping 2 feel better day by day so I will give it my all 2 log on atleast once a day.I guess I feel so bad when I DONT come on for a few days or even over a week and then i do and miss so much.I am lucky you ladies are always here for me,i see u all ask how i am and its an awesome feeling 2 know I have all u wonderful ladies as a bnb family (((hugs n luv )))


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies I gotta get up an get my day started! 

Brooke hope you feel better soon :( that totally sucks and the baby too! 

Steph hope the bleeding slows down soon that is terrible sounding :( 

Jenn I can't wait til you pop!!! :) 

Ash.....and Tanya take it easy...don't overdo yourselves.....!! Mwuahzzz!!


----------



## Affyash

Hello sunshines! Hope you're all having a good morning. I am! I made cake last night and brought half of it into work for my coworkers and I got to have a piece for breakfast! I know, tsk tsk but I have been craving sweets like no other! Here's my newest bump pic. I swear I look tiny small in the pic but I'm waaaay huger in real life! :)

Brookey I'm so sorry you're feeling so crappy and it's even worse when the baby is sick too! Hope you get to feeling better really soon. So you're all moved in now? I hope you caught the eggy this month, what a wonderful surprise that would be!

Hi Andi! Hope you're doing better today. Let us know how DH's appt went yesterday!

Stephanie I hope that things in your pants have calmed down a little bit today (LOL!) I know how scary it can be to bleed heavily even if the clots are small. Hang in there and hopefully things will be returning to normal any day now!

Tanya hope you're having a wonderful So Cal day! Love ya!

Jenn hope you're having a fab day too! :)

Amanda can't wait until you start testing I'm dying to know if you were successful this month! FX for you hun!

Mandy where you been girl? Hope all is well!
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## waiting2012

Well...Going to run to the store--yes--how did ya'll know??? Got to go and buy some "plugs" lol...I'm tired of using just pads--its such a gross feeling! :blush:...Still a bit crampy--to be expected though... I know I should wait a month or two really get into the ttc mode but I am anxious to see if I'm at least ovulating now since all this has happened..and if--IF I should get the eggie--hopefully all this medical induced form of a D&C (LOL) will make my lining good enough to support a bean...

Brooke--so glad your back hun! you were missed more than you know! Sorry to hear your battling the flu and so is the wee one..Hope ya'll feel better soon!!

Tanya--I was just giving you a hard time about the restrooms--I hope you didn't think I was coming down on you..I was just 'joshing' you! Glad they were found as the stairs are def something that a pregnant woman with low b/p doesn't need...:hugs:

Ashe--such a cute little bump!!! You and Tanya have really sprouted out there--I bet its a girl thing!! :winkwink:

Jenn--how are you doing hun?

Amanda--Yes, dying to know to when to start analyzing your tests hun!!! :winkwink: I can't wait sweetie!! 

Andi--any updates about the adoption, etc?? Can't wait to hear! You are forever in my prayers, and like Hannah and Sarah from the bible--our time will come...I know it will. God does not let our cries go unanswered but rather it is His timing, not ours..I have to have faith in that...:hugs:

Mandy--How about it girl? You've been MIA for a bit! 

I have 4 hours left of the 24 I need for my childcare hours that are required each year--so will probably get them finished when I get back from the store...I do have some pics I want to share right quick...These are going to get you guys rolling--or at least they did me..But I have twisted sence of humor...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

well I was going to post pics..but it won't let me for some reason..UGH..I'll try in a bit!


----------



## TandA08

Ash! You are cracking me up!! You sound like you are in a great mood! I love it!!! :hugs: LOVE your bump!! And mmmmmm CAKE!! I've had to really resist the urge for sweets too!!! I cave once in a while, but I try to be somewhat good. So... like maybe one a day :haha: no actually I've been better than that... most of the time I can limit myself to a couple a week!

Steph - I totally KNOW you were giving me a hard time, I didn't take it the wrong way at all! LOL And you are so right, I def do NOT need the stairs right now. I have enjoyed not making so many trips up and down them right now! Especially with my low b/p and dizzy spells. Which I've been feeling rather dizzy again this morning.... Ugh...

Well I'm off to lunch! Be back in a bit ladies.

Brooke, hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## waiting2012

Be sure and keep an eye on your dizzy spells hun! I know you will but that still gets me to worrying about ya'...And EKG is nothing more than a few sticky pads and wires hooked up to you and maybe walking a treadmill to monitor what your heart is doing when it starts getting to beat faster..Might be something worth looking into--I would hate for you to pass out or something while out and about! I know...You know all this already...Just saying...:hugs:...Momma chicken looking after her chicks...:winkwink:...


----------



## Affyash

Geez Tanya that is seriously scary. I think it might be time to just get the damn EKG and just MAKE SURE that what's going on is normal. I mean, it probably 100% has to do with the pregnancy, but dizziness and/or fainting is just whacked out. It shouldn't be happening this often. I just don't like this and I'm worried about you. :( Big hugs honey!!!

Stephy sorry you're having such a crappy flow. Hope the plugs make you feel a little better, I totally understand how you feel about using pads, they suck. Have you looked at OPKs online? They're so cheap and they come in bulk packages. Check it out if you haven't. I so hope you catch the eggy soon, it would be awesome to be prego with you!! And upload the damn pics I want to see! :)


----------



## TandA08

Steph I totally love you! And you too Ash! Thank you so much for your concern. And yes, I've had an EKG before, so I'm not worried about having one if we end up needing it. At least today's dizzy spell was just dizzyness, not feeling like I was going to faint.

The Dr stressed to watch for heart palpitations when I get these spells. But it just occured to me, would I even know if I'm having palpitations?? I don't know what they feel like LOL

Mmmmmm I am enjoying one of my favorite combinations ever!! Popcorn and Dr Pepper! And no, this is not a pregnancy craving, I've enjoyed this combo long before pregnancy :haha: And yes, Dr Pepper has caffeine which is why I'm only drinking half of one, lol. Don't worry ladies, I had a nice healthy salad for lunch first :rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

hey I just haaaaad to drink a Dr Pepper yesterday lol, second time ive craved it this pregnancy and I dont even like dr pepper lol. That is crazy Steph her baby is already 4 pounds! Wow how is that possible! They said they would induce a whole month early? I am on lunch right now, I had a hot pocket hehehe needed something fast, for breakfast I made a homeade smoothie with grek yogurt strawberries bananas and pineapple juice:) It was super yummy! Is anyone testing yet? How is everyone today


----------



## TandA08

I've been pretty good with the caffeine intake, they say I can have one caffeinated beverage a day, and I usually have less than one a week. So I don't mind when I do allow myself to have one. And today, I only had HALF of one - so even better, right? LOL


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm looney and its all in my head.....but...well....:coffee::dohh:
 



Attached Files:







BEST.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 8









Best2.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 8









Best3edit.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## waiting2012

That is crazy Andi!! I swear there are lines on those tests! How many dpo are you again hun.. I know..:dohh: read the ticker Steph..
Sorry I never made it back to post the pics.. I will try again tomorrow and see if it works.. Sorry lafies..not up for replies tonite while on my phone.. I had choir and my throat id very sore since cant get rid of this weird tickle in my throat.. Still crampy but they are easing up I think. Got my plugs, lol and still may have ruined a pair of pants.. Ugh. Very anemic so I am going to dig out my iron tablets..sorry I am only talking about me... I will post on my am break more proper..talk to you all tomorrow.. Hope yall have a good evening.. Love and many hugs...


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda--how are you hun??? Can't wait to see your tests!!

Ashe--How is your testing coming along--I know I saw lines on those tests and you are 8 dpo...So it could be you :bfp: showing!!

Tanya--hows the b/p doing? anymore dizzy spells?? Hope you are feeling alright!

Jenn--How are you sweetie?? Can't wait for more bump pics from ya'll!

Brooke--Any thing new going on sweetie??

Mandy--Where o' where did Mandy go??

********************************************************
Ok, so last night I was sitting in bed trying to feel better when the dh started talking about his aunt had called him yesterday morning...Her son (Jason's cousin) had his latest baby yesterday morning..I feel like Amanda..That whole--"why her and not me"...As I sit here and still cramp and bleed like crazy--she gave birth to the baby she conceived at the same time I miscarried last June...:cry: I know I should be happy for them--but it is so damn hard..I still remember what Adrian said when I found out last July that they were expecting.."she's _keeping_ her baby" I know Adrian didn't realize that it would hurt to hear that because she was talking about how July is Anti-Abortion month in the Catholic church and Jason's aunt is very devote Catholic.. They had another girl..3 girls all 2 years apart..I thinking why? She is like 300+ lbs and yet I get told I need to go back on my diet to get pregnant, I need to use OPKs to get pregnant, I need to use progesterone to bring on an F'ing cycle...Why? Sorry ladies--it didn't bother me while she was pregnant but then to hear she's finally had the baby is just another slap in the ole' face..Jason told me last night "I want you to have a baby"...I'm not sure if he was just kidding or being serious or maybe he feels like he needs to prove something to his family in regards to my fertility...Not like I've not been trying to give him another..LOL...

Sorry to sound so down--I'm not really. I just wish this bleeding would hurry up and be done with. I knew this would be heavy and probably last a bit as I've probably got a lining like no other to shed but geesh--I'm ready to be done already!!! At least maybe the cramping is doing the job. Got to go "plug" it up..:rofl:...Talk to ya'll at lunch! 

Luv and Hugs!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## TandA08

Steph :hugs: Sorry you had a rough night, I hope you are feeling better today!!

I seemed to be better yesterday afternoon other than the icky "lunch tummy" that I get every afternoon. Lunch is the only meal that does it to me, and it doesn't matter what I eat. I just get this icky upset stomach feeling, and the only way to calm it is to eat more.

So far today, no dizzy spells, but sure got outta breath easily just walkin up the stairs to my desk first thing this morning.... 

I spent almost a half hour on the phone with my mom this morning, she was rambling on and on about more baby shower stuff, and our plans for next week when she gets here. She'll be here Thursday afternoon and plans on cleaning the house Friday while I'm at work, then Saturday we will do the cake and cookie baking for the shower on Sunday. I'm pretty excited about it all, but I think she might actually be more excited than me! LOL

Well.... I suppose I should get back to work.... catcha ladies in a while.

Ash, Jenn - hope your babies treat you well today!

Amanda - can't wait to start seeing test pics from you!


----------



## Affyash

Aw Steph I'm sorry you were bummin' last night. I totally understand how you feel and I'm so sorry that life hasn't been kinder to you this last year. We all love you and support you and trust me, your time WILL come so just keep thinking positively! Big big hugs!

Andi, I def see a line in those tests, did it show up within the time limit!? Wouldn't it just be fabulous to get a BFP even with all the crap you guys have gone through? FX for you!!

Tanya I'm glad you were feeling mostly OK yesterday. It's very normal to feel out of breath when doing pretty much anything in pregnancy. I had a few weeks there at the beginning when I was getting winded climbing my stairs here at work too. Hang in there this too shall pass and Emma is worth it! :)

Hi Jenn! Sounds like you're getting the super prego cravings! :) Glad you're doing well, hope you had a good day yesterday.

Hope all you other ladies are doing well too!

I'm OK this morning, stayed up too late watching You Again with Jamie Lee Curtis and Signorney Weaver. Very cute movie! I need to stop this sweets craving too, I seriously am going to get diabetes with all the chocolate and cake and cookies I want. I'm trying to limit myself but it's so hard! LOL! Love y'all!


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, I know she will be completely worth it! And once she's here, I'll forget about everything I had complained about. I'll be like "what do you mean? My pregnancy was perfect! I don't remember suffering at all!" :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks Ashe, and Tanya...Today is going pretty good other than the usual...LOL...I'm sure ya'll are getting tired of me sounding like a broken record..LOL...I was in the shower this morning feeling mopey about them having another and I realized that my time will come just like ya'll said..For whatever reason it just isn't the "time" yet and God would not want me to hold these envious feelings and bitterness in...They may have 3 girls but I have 2 girls and a boy...(and hopefully we'll add to this brew soon)...She is younger than me so maybe that is part of it...It is not my place to feel that she is any less deserving than I am for stupid reasons...So I feel better, really I do...

I have to go and email Adrian's teacher now...Just made her next Scottish Rite appointment, never did get my other 4 hours done like I hoped...I was playing Angry Birds...:rofl:..:blush:..So I really need to get the email sent and get the other hours done so my boss can print off the certificates of completion to put in my file here at work...


----------



## waiting2012

Got the hours done but 1... Yay!!! Watching Project Runway.. I have to hang and fold laundry and iron jasons scrubs.. I detest ironing....lol... So.. Seems things maybe trying to slow down.. I guess if you go by flow days-friday or saturday will be 7 
Oh someone asked about my coworkers grandbaby they will delivet early.. Her due date is June 5th and they will do her c section May 11th. Baby was 4 lbs at last u/s a week or so ago.. They are seeing mom every week to monitor the baby. Her 1st weighed 10+ lbs and was 22 inches long. The dad which is my coworkers son was 11 lbs at birth and is 6'4 now but the momma is only 5 ft..... Better her than me... :rofl:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Sorry I've been so Mia the last few days! I figure I'm about 5 dpo today, maybe givenort ake a day... Might do a tests on Sunday just for shits and giggles. It'll only be about 7 dpo but oh well!
Steph I'm so sorry to hear about how you were feeling. its awful isn't it? It cones in burstsfor me, sometimes I'm ok and others I'm just plain not!! I can only begin to imagine how hard it was for you when you found out she had her baby and you should be having your little one now too. April will be the exact same for me. That girl I have I Facebook is having her baby next month and I should be having mine too. It hurts so much that she wasn't trying for her baby and I was and now she has all that I hoped and loged for. I know that our time will come but in the interim it just plain sucks and I know that in April, I'll most likely be mourning all over again. Tome should heel the pain but it doesn't :(
And what you said about her being younger, try not to let it get you down. I know, easier said than done. But I'm barely 21, ice been trying for nearly a year and I'm still not pregnant again. This should be my "prime" time to get pregnant. I mean accidents happen when people my age aren't trying and here I am clearly having sex when I ovulate and I'm not knocked up, per say.... 
Sorry if I sound bitter.
Moral to the story... Well I'm not really sure haha.
Try and stay positive though. Smile when you want to and cry when you need to. Prayers for all of us that we get our bfos very soon!!! 

Well I need to go hook a table fot dinner on Saturday night and I have to Google the number so I will get on tonight to reply.
Love you all xx


----------



## waiting2012

Thank you Amanda... I have tried very hard to not think about would be due dates and your right.. I think that is probably the biggest reminder this time around.. I was due in February.. I dont remember the exact date cause I didnt dwell on it.. But I should have a a little one not more than at least 6 weeks right now.. I forget that age isnt the reason she got pregnant though not trying either.. I think what bothers me most is that next to her I look skinny and yet my weight is affecting my fertility while she remains as fertile as ever... Just a bit of fat-hormonal-jealousy....:rofl:
Plus side is jason asked when I should stop bleeding which is like telling him the winning lottery numbers...lol but he mentioned that he found an ovulation thermometer at walmart.. Surprised he remembered seeing it since its been 2weeks since I sent for a regular one...
Well off to bed ladies... Thank God its friday tomorrow!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Havent had time to reply tonight but I just wanted to share this video! It's hilarious :)
https://youtu.be/THAaNPIxEek


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl::rofl::rofl:!!!


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi Ladies!!!

I"m SOOOOO sorry I haven't been on. My hubby does this fantasy Wrestling role playing and he's been monopolizing the computer lately. I have been thinking about you guys and I hope that everyone is doing alright.

Well I have news.

I'm pretty sure that I got TWO faint :bfp: s on IC's today. I didn't even have to squint. I'm not sure what to make of it because if I go by when my regular cycle SHOULD be I'm not due for another week, which puts me at about..... judging on my positive ICO test about 13 dpo (I have a long cycle)

I really didn't think it would be this quick. I guess we got our answer, Vitex does work. I also ordered that fertili tea stuff too. Tastes good too.

OMG, I'm trying to reserve myself because I don't have that blaring dark pink positive (I"m swearing off blue dye tests!!! because of what happened three months ago)

It all started because I was getting kind of crampy. It's not really unusual a week before :witch: but it seemed a little more intense than normal. I said "hmmm, having had cramping even close to this bad since I was first pregnant with Matty" so I took one. I took one like 3 days ago too and it was definitively negative but today... so when the first one came out faint, I ran for another one to be safe and it was exactly the same. I'll try and post a picture later (actually on my way out right now)

I haven't had a chance to look at all the messages you guys have had and tonight hubby is out so I'll be able to read them.

Again sooo sorry. I feel so guilty for neglecting you ladies, you've been so good to me by offering support and accepting me into you little group!


----------



## TandA08

Oh Mandy! I can't wait to see your pics! This is super exciting!! And yes - we've missed you :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Yay!! Mandy!! Can't wait for you pics hun!!!! I'm so glad that the Vitex worked for you! I would order stuff off the internet but going to play it safe and just stick with my prenatals and DHA. Jason was all into telling me about the thermometer he found, ect...:rofl: I explained that there is no way I would be able to do temps, but if the OPKs don't do it--then we will have to try. I think he is way more into TTC this time around then I am, and not sure if it is because his cousin just had their latest baby or what, but whatever his "gung-ho"ness--I'll take it stride. 

Amanda--I can't wait to gander at your tests too, hun! 

Andi--any new ones for you??? 

How awesome if the three A's (since Mandy is an Amanda too) all get :bfp:s at the same time!!! :winkwink:...I'll be envious..:rofl:..But super excited too!!! 

Brooke--will you be #4???? Just wondering how you are sweetie! 

As far as my cycle--I _think_ Aunt flow is trying to exit and everytime I think that, I get thrown a curve ball. I put in a "plug" last night before bed and this am barely anything on it (which is the usual around this CD) but after showering I started cramping again and bleeding heavy..Not had to change my pad or anything yet so it was more like a spurt? :rofl::blush:...That is usual too...Kind of like when you go to a party and everyone is getting ready to go home--there is usually one last round of drinks before everyone heads out the door..although this was the first time in a long time that I've cramped nearly the entire time I've had bleeding so hopefully the lining is fully shed and won't be an issue since I will be continuing on the progesterone for the next several months unless I get as Amanda says, "knocked up"...Due to being so tired yesterday--I began taking my prenatals again..They have 28 mg of Iron and that is what my Iron supplement dosage is by itself..Figured there is nothing that will upset the balance of my body..:rofl:...Oh that was a riot...The balance of my body....Shit, there is no balance anywhere...:rofl:...


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012




----------



## Kahlan83

Okay so they are still really faint. I don't know if you can see them on these pictures but I'm going to do more in a couple days to see if it gets darker. Josh is in denial because of our evap's in November. I called Josh and he brought home some FRER's. I took one and it was a faint line too.

Either way three lines on a pink dye tests can't all be evaps can they?

I guess we'll see in a few days. I also still have that digital burning a hole in my cabinet!

I'll take another IC tomorrow morning but save the FRER for sunday.

Talk soon ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3024[1].jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 9









DSCF3027[1].jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## TandA08

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
OMG! Steph those are hysterical!!!! I think I have to save the seahorse one!!!


----------



## TandA08

Mandy I totally see the line on that FRER!!!! Yaaaay!!


----------



## Kahlan83

TandA08 said:


> Mandy I totally see the line on that FRER!!!! Yaaaay!!

I know. Surprising the IC's were darker. haha. so much for a good camera. Haha


----------



## TandA08

Can't wait to see Sunday's test!!!!


----------



## TandA08

Hope everyone has a great weekend! I may not be online much (typical on the weekends :haha: ) I hope to actually finish Emma's blanket this weekend!! Catch up with all of you on Monday :hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Ladies!!!! I miss you!!! I'm doing good, just workin' and livin'! I'm starting to get a totally heavy, full feeing in my tummy now a days and my pants are genuinely getting tighter. Very cool! :)

Mandy!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: That's fabulous, girl, I can totally see your lines! Can't wait to watch them get darker, super congrats!!!

Amanda hope you're doing good and can't wait to see your tests too! :)

Andi how are you doing? Any other good tests for you!!??

Jenn miss you hope you're doing well!

Tanya how's the PI going? Have you guys started yet? Hope it's not too rough on you. How've you been feeling? One more week til the big shower! Hope you're getting excited, it will be so much fun!

Steph I'm glad you're not too down, this can be a ridiculously brutal journey and trust me, I had plenty of downs before I got my "up"! Love you and can't wait for this AF to be done with so you can move on to the next cycle...and why not try this cycle? Did the doctor ever say anything about waiting? Instead of vitex (which is more of an ovulation inducer) why don't you try a general hormone balancer? Which would help with the progesterone too. Like the kind I took from GNC Fertilty Blend I think it was? Check it out, it might be perfect for you! Herbal supplements are the way to go in my opinion...much better than clomid if they work, you know what I mean? 

Love you girls!!


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Ashe...The doctor didn't say I couldn't try..He just said he wanted me to take the progesterone every month on the same day every month for the rest of the year and come back and see him February next year. When I went to Pregnology and did a ticker there (it was too big to put on my signature)--It said my 2 of my most fertile days are in--get this--2 days...:dohh:...With my bleeding still--I highly doubt that anything will happen this month or the next..Not stressed about it but it is a little tiny bit disappointing...I may look into the fertility blend you mentioned--although with all that is going on I will just stick with the OPKs and my prenatal vitamins for right now I guess..TTC can be rather costly, huh? :rofl:...Doesn't compare to 3 months worth of nearly daily hpt testing...NOW that was expensive, plus the 300+.00 I shelled out to the doctor and the other 75.00 for the blood tests...Shit looking at it like that we could have had invitro done...:rofl:...Have to laugh or I may just shoot myself for being so damn ignorant...I guess I know why I never wholeheartedly put everything into ttc..I half heartedly was ttc and the other half just figured time was on my side--but instead its way ahead of me and laughing...:rofl:...

Mandy--So positive hun! (The tests too!) :winkwink:...Wow! Steph from the pregnancy test board--has been getting + hpts for a week now and her recent hcg level was 18...That's 2 more from my crew that have gotten their positive hpts! :happydance:...

Now, Amanda--YOU HAVE TO MAKE it 3!!! Ya know everything happens in 3's!!! 
OR 4's if you count Andi's from the other night! :winkwink:...

Are ya'll sure you want to stick around for another 6+ months waiting for me??? :shrug:..:rofl:..I don't and won't blame you..trust me...I'm sure Brooke, Andi, and Amanda will get their :bfp:s before I even come close to one....Sounds kind of depressing doesn't it?? :rofl:..What's an even funnier thought is ya'll that are getting your :bfp:s or already preggo and due earlier than the other girls--you guys will be working on the next one by the time I get mine (if I get it--:rofl:)...Got to laugh..Got to laugh..Got to laugh...I really am in a good place--I know it may sound like I'm down--but honestly I'm not down...Just tired and ready for this damn long overdue period to be over......

Have fun Tanya--and we'll catch ya on Monday...You will be missed! :sad1:

Jenn--how are you sweetie?

Brooke--O' Brooke....................................

Andi--tests????? Enquiring minds want to know and eyes want to see!!!


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies wow that flu knocked me for a loop so I am feeling better flu wise but i have a VERYYYYY big feeling i am pregnant and its the same EXACT symptoms as the mc so I AM scared b4 I even know...Ugh!!I know I know I need to relax,I send DH to the store for frer I held for 3 hours which was SOOO hard lol and well needless to say I ended up crying my eyes out he grabbed me the rapid result..Now instead of bringing them back to exchange them I just dipped and was BFN..So I cryed some more and oh did I mention ALL I have done is cry for 2 days????My friend has a daughter who is mentally challenged..So I was thinking today wow she is 17 and will never go to prom and never be kissed and guess what???I cryed my eyes out over that for over an hour SOBBING.....OMG ladies either pms like no other month...OR.And I feel alil dizzy on and off its comes fast and leaves and my cervix has gone up so far I CANT find it just the tip and thats a chore.I am scared....I am so so scared and omg crying AGAIN :(

Mandy I see 2 lines congrats!!!!!!!!
Ash CUTEEEE bump!!!!!!!!
OMG Tanya LOVEEEEEEEEE the babygirls room LOOK @ all the clothes =) She is a lucky lil girl!!!
Andi are u testing again??Looking promising love 
Steph I also have missed u hun how are you feeling?
Jenn how are u love?? wow your over 1/2 way there girl!!
Amanda TEST with me LOL


----------



## brooke1993

Af came almost a full week early last month on 3/1 or 2/29 honestly I forget so I am CD 23 OR 24...And I normally O late so i dont know maybe its just pre AF tears..I am hot then cold and then I am up and down OMG sounds like a song i think its is....WOW I am now LOL... I feel crazy and whats MORE crazy is I just sent dh BACK to price chopper!!OMG I have lost my mind!!! $30.00 in tests because I feel nuts :(


----------



## brooke1993

Steph I am totally loving those pics!! I am trying to catch up on all the posts someone shoot me with horse sh*t if I am EVER gone this long again LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Brooke!!! I'm sooooo getting anxious for you hun!!!! WOW, could all my girls be preggo??????? First Mandy, possibly Amanda, and Andi, and now you too!!! :happydance:!!!

I'm soooo happy for everyone!!! I am doing ok...I think AF is FINALLY ON HER WAY OUT! just went to the pot and my bleeding is just this orangish pink color--which is a sign she is packing her shit and about to leave...:rofl:...I guess she got tired of my woo-hoo and is off to go somewhere else--hopefully to see no one here of course! :winkwink:...Whatever will I do if ya'll are preggo??? :sad1:....Seriously, I'll be sad but only because I can't share in the pregnancy joys with ya'll....I will be going to get my opks tomorrow--and I guess it looks like I'll be testing and bd'ing probaby tomorrow night or sunday (as the dh doesn't like dtd when there is even a little spotting)...
I'm so glad your back hun! And you should post your pics--even if you say they are bfn--maybe to you they are but they may not be to the rest of us...:winkwink:


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Awe Brooke!!! I'm sooooo getting anxious for you hun!!!! WOW, could all my girls be preggo??????? First Mandy, possibly Amanda, and Andi, and now you too!!! :happydance:!!!
> 
> I'm soooo happy for everyone!!! I am doing ok...I think AF is FINALLY ON HER WAY OUT! just went to the pot and my bleeding is just this orangish pink color--which is a sign she is packing her shit and about to leave...:rofl:...I guess she got tired of my woo-hoo and is off to go somewhere else--hopefully to see no one here of course! :winkwink:...Whatever will I do if ya'll are preggo??? :sad1:....Seriously, I'll be sad but only because I can't share in the pregnancy joys with ya'll....I will be going to get my opks tomorrow--and I guess it looks like I'll be testing and bd'ing probaby tomorrow night or sunday (as the dh doesn't like dtd when there is even a little spotting)...
> I'm so glad your back hun! And you should post your pics--even if you say they are bfn--maybe to you they are but they may not be to the rest of us...:winkwink:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so glad she is packing her bags and heading out and sweetie its not going 2 matter when I get my BFP I am not leaving this thread :) I am here for the long haul.So I must ask have u ever had the symptoms I am having and had a bfp? :haha: Here i go with the crazy crap and I would post pics but I threw that 1 out BUT I will post my next one I promise xoxoxo Tell ur DH that u wanna take a shower with him :haha: that way he can clean off caption winky right after you dtd ;)
I love your new pic!!Sooo pretty!!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

to be honest...I don't have a clue anymore.....My cervix was super high over the last 3 months and you saw my pretty convincing tests even up until the last week...:dohh:...I think you have a very good chance sweetie!! And girl, I would be digging that sucker out of the trash! :rofl::rofl::rofl:....Coffee grounds, etc and all--you'd be seeing it! 
And you are sooooo funny about the shower!!! Jason always wants to climb in the shower with me to dtd, and I'm like, "DAMN! we are too old and too fat for this shit"....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## brooke1993

Ok so I better catch up with you all,I am back home but not in the house yet there is still some stuff to get done so with my aunt she has been great and wont take rent so we have been buying all the food and I have been doing all the housework and errands.At 1st I felt so weird dtd in her home so now I wait till she isnt here LOL I kinda feel 16 again and well 1 day we were almost caught so I ran to the bathroom and jumped in the shower and I said to myself you idiot there goes all dh swimmies LOL....I have as I posted just getting over the flu but the baby and I are feeling better but now I just dont know....I have a BIG feeling and have changed my thingy over there <<< LOL @ thingy from healing to TTC and also uploaded a new pic of Aliah i cant believe she is almost 2 WOW times flys.
I have been eating every 2 or 3 hours like CRAZY and usually dont with AF on her way so we shall see..DH and I were at eachothers throats a few weeks ago for a few days it seemed as if the move and stress just made us both CRAZY but things are settling now.My sis is upset with my aunt as she wants to move down here with us BUT my aunt and her bunt heads and I am not going to get in the middle so I am kinda on her shit list but she texted me she missed the baby so she took her earlier until friday.I had plans for a few strawberry daquires tonight BUT dont dare just in case and besides I JUST dont have it in me I feel so washed out from being sick....OMG is this is my head/??I feel so stupid when I SAY I think I am and I am not!! not with u ladies but with family so I didnt tell anyone this time....I already have a new dr here she is sooooo sweet....Ok well enough about me I want to know how all of u are doing??How are you all feeling??XOXOXOXOX


----------



## brooke1993

Steph sweets your NOT 2 old!! You march in that bathroom and show him what u have!! :)


----------



## waiting2012

Awe hun....So glad the flu has hit the road...And Aliah is looking so grown! I can def tell she's breaking free if those "baby" features....I see it in my 2's that are in my class now--well...actually one is 3 now and I started working there right after his second birthday and the other 3 are 16, 17, 18 months old..And the 18 month old--his features have changed alot since he came to my class back in October...I hear ya on the bunting heads thing....Family just sucks sometimes! So glad I'm an only child! LOL...Jason's attorney had the hearing for the visitation yesterday--it was to set a court date for the actual "big" day...He's really planning on dragging Jason's mother through the mud..I can't wait! Hee hee! I can't wait to see pics of your place--and as far as DTD at your aunt's place--I love sex like that...Maybe that is the spice Jason and I need...LOL--we'll just call up my father in law and say, "we want to have freaky babymaking sex at your house tonite, do you mind?"...:rofl:...Don't stress about the arguements with the dh--have had my share of those over the last year...LOL....I think between his schooling, his not working and the troubles Adrian likes to bestow on us--its no wonder we aren't all bald by now...:rofl:....


----------



## waiting2012

brooke1993 said:


> Steph sweets your NOT 2 old!! You march in that bathroom and show him what u have!! :)

Notice though, I didn't say JUST to old..But to damn fat...Try sticking two twinkies side by side (not long ways) in a hotdog bun without splitting the bun! LOL...That's us in the shower....:rofl::rofl::rofl:...

Anyhow--he's at work tonite...He went to using his CNA on the weekends and he usually works 6a-6p, but he went in at 6p-6a because someone needed off for a funeral...


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Awe hun....So glad the flu has hit the road...And Aliah is looking so grown! I can def tell she's breaking free if those "baby" features....I see it in my 2's that are in my class now--well...actually one is 3 now and I started working there right after his second birthday and the other 3 are 16, 17, 18 months old..And the 18 month old--his features have changed alot since he came to my class back in October...I hear ya on the bunting heads thing....Family just sucks sometimes! So glad I'm an only child! LOL...Jason's attorney had the hearing for the visitation yesterday--it was to set a court date for the actual "big" day...He's really planning on dragging Jason's mother through the mud..I can't wait! Hee hee! I can't wait to see pics of your place--and as far as DTD at your aunt's place--I love sex like that...Maybe that is the spice Jason and I need...LOL--we'll just call up my father in law and say, "we want to have freaky babymaking sex at your house tonite, do you mind?"...:rofl:...Don't stress about the arguements with the dh--have had my share of those over the last year...LOL....I think between his schooling, his not working and the troubles Adrian likes to bestow on us--its no wonder we aren't all bald by now...:rofl:....

:hugs::hugs::hugs: ty Steph u always know how 2 make me feel better and yes she is losing her baby features and is talking up a storm her fav thing to say now is doggy is a bad boy :haha: I guess she hears me 2 much LOL!!! I was so upset when DH and i were fighting that I just shut down alittle bit from him and then told him i couldnt go on arguing day after day and we had a long talk and I said look we have 1 child and I dont want 2 bring another in this world if we are going to be arguing,The make up sex was AWESOME :haha:
Steph I have a good feeling 4 u too hun your NOT out and u can try sweetie and ya know what YOU may fall pregnant before the rest of us,I am praying for u :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> brooke1993 said:
> 
> 
> Steph sweets your NOT 2 old!! You march in that bathroom and show him what u have!! :)
> 
> Notice though, I didn't say JUST to old..But to damn fat...Try sticking two twinkies side by side (not long ways) in a hotdog bun without splitting the bun! LOL...That's us in the shower....:rofl::rofl::rofl:...
> 
> Anyhow--he's at work tonite...He went to using his CNA on the weekends and he usually works 6a-6p, but he went in at 6p-6a because someone needed off for a funeral...Click to expand...

I gained 7 lbs since we moved and well I was like OMG!!None of my jeans are fitting so I have been walking my butt off everyday but havent lost but 2 lbs I was like OMG I already had weight 2 take off but ya know Steph as long as we love ourselves screw it :haha: Were still beautiful :hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I wish I could feel as positive as you do Brooke, as all of the ladies do....I guess, Pray! Between the diverticulitis 2 weeks ago, and the having to go on progesterone--and then I got my reading from Gail, and she says it will be January 2013 before I conceive--I highly doubt it, but I will try, try, try..And its nice that Jason is even asking questions about what I need to use to find out when I'm ovulating...Its like the tables are turned...He is all gung-ho about trying too as opposed to being the sex partner...LOL...And it is def so cute when the start talking up a storm! I remember when Ethan (my 3 yr old--he's only in my class still because they are moving at the beginning of April) was barely talking--I thought--My gosh, this kid is never going to talk!, but I look back at this year with him, and he is the smartest kid ever! He tolieted right away for me and the only struggles were getting him to stand up to go..LOL...What was worse was even though his sister is in the other class--she was always talking for him--NOT ANYMORE! LOL....
So are you testing in the AM???? I can't wait for the next test hun!!!


----------



## waiting2012

brooke1993 said:


> waiting2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brooke1993 said:
> 
> 
> Steph sweets your NOT 2 old!! You march in that bathroom and show him what u have!! :)
> 
> Notice though, I didn't say JUST to old..But to damn fat...Try sticking two twinkies side by side (not long ways) in a hotdog bun without splitting the bun! LOL...That's us in the shower....:rofl::rofl::rofl:...
> 
> Anyhow--he's at work tonite...He went to using his CNA on the weekends and he usually works 6a-6p, but he went in at 6p-6a because someone needed off for a funeral...Click to expand...
> 
> I gained 7 lbs since we moved and well I was like OMG!!None of my jeans are fitting so I have been walking my butt off everyday but havent lost but 2 lbs I was like OMG I already had weight 2 take off but ya know Steph as long as we love ourselves screw it :haha: Were still beautiful :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I guess the weight thing doesn't bother me except for what my OB/GYN told me and that was that losing some weight would be a good idea..And yet jason's cousin--his wife is like 300+lbs and gets pregnant sooooo easy...:growlmad: They just had their latest baby...She got preggo in June last year at the time I miscarried--I was 6 weeks along...I know "big" girls get preggo too--but its like geesh--old and fat...what more??? But I used the FRE fertility monitor I had been carrying around waiting to use--and it showed my egg reserve is still good--I'm sure that no line would have been better than the very faint one I got--but even with a faint test line--it still means I have good eggs--or at least enough to do the job..LOL


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> I wish I could feel as positive as you do Brooke, as all of the ladies do....I guess, Pray! Between the diverticulitis 2 weeks ago, and the having to go on progesterone--and then I got my reading from Gail, and she says it will be January 2013 before I conceive--I highly doubt it, but I will try, try, try..And its nice that Jason is even asking questions about what I need to use to find out when I'm ovulating...Its like the tables are turned...He is all gung-ho about trying too as opposed to being the sex partner...LOL...And it is def so cute when the start talking up a storm! I remember when Ethan (my 3 yr old--he's only in my class still because they are moving at the beginning of April) was barely talking--I thought--My gosh, this kid is never going to talk!, but I look back at this year with him, and he is the smartest kid ever! He tolieted right away for me and the only struggles were getting him to stand up to go..LOL...What was worse was even though his sister is in the other class--she was always talking for him--NOT ANYMORE! LOL....
> So are you testing in the AM???? I can't wait for the next test hun!!!

I try to be as positive as i can be but when it comes to myself well thats where I have many shortcomings,I honestly feel you WILL have another child and pray for u as i do the others who are TTC and who are expecting.I have much love and respect for you ALL...I will be back in 5 or 6 minutes with a pic :haha: I am going to TEST :winkwink: WISH me luck :hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

:dust:....COME ON :bfp:!!!!


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> brooke1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brooke1993 said:
> 
> 
> Steph sweets your NOT 2 old!! You march in that bathroom and show him what u have!! :)
> 
> Notice though, I didn't say JUST to old..But to damn fat...Try sticking two twinkies side by side (not long ways) in a hotdog bun without splitting the bun! LOL...That's us in the shower....:rofl::rofl::rofl:...
> 
> Anyhow--he's at work tonite...He went to using his CNA on the weekends and he usually works 6a-6p, but he went in at 6p-6a because someone needed off for a funeral...Click to expand...
> 
> I gained 7 lbs since we moved and well I was like OMG!!None of my jeans are fitting so I have been walking my butt off everyday but havent lost but 2 lbs I was like OMG I already had weight 2 take off but ya know Steph as long as we love ourselves screw it :haha: Were still beautiful :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I guess the weight thing doesn't bother me except for what my OB/GYN told me and that was that losing some weight would be a good idea..And yet jason's cousin--his wife is like 300+lbs and gets pregnant sooooo easy...:growlmad: They just had their latest baby...She got preggo in June last year at the time I miscarried--I was 6 weeks along...I know "big" girls get preggo too--but its like geesh--old and fat...what more??? But I used the FRE fertility monitor I had been carrying around waiting to use--and it showed my egg reserve is still good--I'm sure that no line would have been better than the very faint one I got--but even with a faint test line--it still means I have good eggs--or at least enough to do the job..LOLClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Thats awesome u did that hun!! I did one and it was also light pink I was so nervous with the whole 1/2 hour wait till test was done LOL...brb I am so nervous really going to pee on a stick now :haha::haha:


----------



## waiting2012

I'll be online! I'll keep checking back to see when you are on!!!

Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## brooke1993

:shrug::shrug::shrug: BFN Maybe 2 early or I am hoping,,,I just always figured IF someone has symptoms that indicate being pregnant then the test would show it..:( Kinda of sad now
 



Attached Files:







DSC07709.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 6









DSC07704.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke--I'll be back hun...I swear I'm seeing something on your tests....I'll be back!
:hugs: going to go "play" for a min or two...


----------



## waiting2012

This one is self explanatory..LOL...I put comments on the pic..

This one is a stumper...Is this how it looked at the time limit? Maybe a dud? I mean that line is so bright white..Even for an evap or a neg....?? 

Damn, I just don't know...I thought I saw something on the FR test, and I am seeing something...maybe its just early yet...:hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> View attachment 360469
> This one is self explanatory..LOL...I put comments on the pic..
> 
> View attachment 360471
> This one is a stumper...Is this how it looked at the time limit? Maybe a dud? I mean that line is so bright white..Even for an evap or a neg....??
> 
> Damn, I just don't know...I thought I saw something on the FR test, and I am seeing something...maybe its just early yet...:hugs:

Thanks Steph I just wish i could stop the crying,While DH is supportive he seems to be getting frusterated with me crying he says it makes him feel bad.I love when u play with my pics.I am going 2 hold off until sunday to take another I have 3 frer total left and 1 dollar store left and yes that $$ store was like that the entire time i think its a dud :haha: OR so I hope lol.Thanks Steph I appreciate all u do as well as the other ladies.I will hop back on 2morrow and chat I am having a hard time keeping my eyes open its 12:27 am and dh said if I want my hair played with I better hurry as his butt is dragging LOL...I like my hair played with when i am stressed luv ya hun and hope 2 talk to u 2morrow xoxoxoxoxo ty for listening and I am so glad your DH is being so supportive with u it really does make a world of difference.While gail predicts next year sweets she isnt GOD and as u know he is good..YOU WILL be blessed xoxooxxox hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Good night sweetie!!! Your not alone--I like my hair played with too! LOL...And my arm rubbed--it helps me fall asleep when stressed...

I will talk to you tomorrow!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I FEEL LIKE YELLING!!! Hope you don't mind of I rant...
Today was supposed to be my day to go and get my OPKs so that I could start testing..Well F&CK me coming and going!!!! I started feeling crampy again this am and thought--maybe I'm getting ready to O'...Then I felt "wet" like a gush....F%CKING bleeding again...and with small clots and its dark but bright--don't ask me how it can be both...I'm so F$CKING pissed off right now and in tears...months ago I was ready to hang it up if it didn't happen, but you ladies pulled me from the ledge. I got nice lines on a FRE and other tests--I even had nice lines after taking the progesterone...Now I second guess myself..Did I conceive and the progesterone made me miscarry again, or am I F#CKING LUNATIC?????:shrug::nope: I hate thinking that is what happened...What I get to have 3 periods in a row for each month I missed??? WTH???? If this keeps up this weekend I'm calling the doc back and asking him to put me Orthotricyclen--I've used it before to get regular--I have had my pap done so it shouldn't be a problem..I don't care if cost more to use it--I want to have a NORMAL CYCLE DAMNIT! It'll be April in a week--another month shot to hell and looks like July before I am even close to being regular again...What is the point??? Really, what is the F!CKING point???:cry::growlmad:

There...I feel much better...I guess its still back to waiting....:coffee: Another one bites the dust....:nope:


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi There...

I took another IC this morning and it's still really really faint, although I did drink a whole lot of water last night because I went out dancing with some of my girls so I think i downed like 8 glasses of water and two sprites.

I really think I've just caught it early. I was having some cramping this week. I really thought it was just my period coming which I was happy for cuz it would mean that my body was starting to get back on track right...but the weird thing was that it was a little more intense than normal and it just felt different. At first I was like oh, it's probably that I have to go to the washroom. WAs still there after going...so I said maybe it's gas....still there after passing wind....so I said yesterday, I got these IC's so I'll take one and see...

The one I took 4 days ago was blatantly :bfn: but I saw the faint line before the test was even finished and i was like what the hell? so I took another and it was the same (see picture below, although not very clear on here)

so I am kind of worried because I haven't technically missed a period yet...at least I don't think so. God, I hate my cycle not being on track. anyway, I will try the other FRER tomorrow and see if my line is darker. I don't want to get too excited until I see something very obvious. Those evaps make me gun shy.


----------



## waiting2012

Now after all my ranting...I went ahead and checked my cp--(typing from the bathroom lol)--its spotting and just a little dark blood at my cervix and it feels closed....I give the F' UP... I'll get my OPKs anyways--I'll be sure to get ones that will carry me through more than 7 days too....

Thank you for letting me vent like a mad woman!


----------



## waiting2012

Awe, Mandy--if you are getting faint lines and you are early--its probably your bean burrowing and the hcg still building up!! I didn't see your pics hun--did ya forget to add them to your post or are you going to post them separate?

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

What is ironic--my cat just had 2 kittens...:rofl:...I'm sure she'll have more...Adrian is playing "midwife" to the cat right now...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

getting out of the tub now.. going to put my big girl panties and tackle this shit head on!! Wish me luck ladies!:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

Yep, the heifer is gone...:happydance::happydance::happydance: Never been so excited since she came!!! I'm a bit sore down thar' but probably because I used a super+ plug thinking the bleeding was coming again...:dohh:

I went and got my OPKs too...20.00 for a 20 test kit *Answer Brand* and they even come with one hpt...:dohh: yep, that's a dohh'...:rofl:...I will not test with it unless I absolutely do not start after taking the Provera again...
I got some "siren red" fingernail polish and painted my nails (toes too)...I guess my ranting and raving was enough to make the ole' witch get a hint..:rofl:...

So how is everyone doing today? Good I hope!! :hugs:

I am not sure how much I'll be on this evening--I'm going to make Chicken fried Chicken, seasoned potatoe wedges, fried okra and corn on the cob; and of course a bowl of white pepper gravy!...MMMMM...normally a "sunday" meal but I was having a craving...LOL...


----------



## waiting2012

Ok yeah its negative but that is ok! 
Because....

AF IS GONE!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Gosh I hope my negativity earlier didn't drive everyone away!!! :dohh:

I get to get busy tonite, get busy tonite, get busy tonite....And it was fun doing the opk in the kitchen at the table (of course I cleaned the table afterwards) but it was A W E S O M E that I didn't have to hide the fact I was doing it behind the bathroom door...I love my hunny...He is so ready for tonite...:rofl:... And Brooke, its hotter than cooter brown here and he just made a comment about getting in the shower and gettin our groove on...:rofl:...two twinkies in a hotdog bun:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kahlan83

so I took another ic tonight just to see if maybe it would show up a little darker and it did, still not as dark as the test line but still there. 

Steph, when I had put the "See below" is referring to my earlier pics but I took pics of the two I had today. The top one is the one I took this morning with FMU and the second one is the one I took about a half hour ago (7pm est)

I also took another pic of that FRER from yesterday. You can still see the line but I think I got a better shot this time.

Anyway, analyze all you want. Hubby still in denial so I can't get real excited until he's boarded this train.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3040[1].jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 9









DSCF3036[1].jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## waiting2012

Hot damn, Mandy--your eggo is preggo!!!! (be cautious when I say it) BUT DAMN!!! Looks good! and of course I'm going to go play now...Hee Hee!!! I love playing with them!!!


----------



## Kahlan83

waiting2012 said:


> Hot damn, Mandy--your eggo is preggo!!!! (be cautious when I say it) BUT DAMN!!! Looks good! and of course I'm going to go play now...Hee Hee!!! I love playing with them!!!

lmao. I really hope they aren't evap lines but 5 evaps? Really? I mean two evaps with the blue dye ones was kind of rare right? Well you saw them.... I've been having the cramping and this nagging headache that won't go away. When I was expecting Matty I got headaches and cramps all the time during the first four months. I had sore boobs too but not this time...not that I"m complaining about that. A little nauseous when I wake up but it usually goes away with some breaky.

My due date would fall somewhere in the first week of December but if I go by a 40 day cycle before the 'incident' (as I'll refer it to going forward) I was 34 days but looking at my Positive Opk would put me at about 40 days...so it looks like December 8 2012. Just in time for the end of the world. (I don't believe in that stuff obviously)


----------



## waiting2012

I'm back...I had so much fun with them!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Drum roll please...And God please don't let my connection fail me now! :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Not a whole of tweaking done either..1st pic was inverted, 2nd was a "gritty" setting, and 3rd was just a tad increase in "temperature/saturation"...

Looks good Hun! Congrats sweetie!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kahlan83

waiting2012 said:


> Not a whole of tweaking done either..1st pic was inverted, 2nd was a "gritty" setting, and 3rd was just a tad increase in "temperature/saturation"...
> 
> Looks good Hun! Congrats sweetie!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Keeping my F'x. Glad the :witch: is over for you. now you can have fun :sex:
Hubby likes it when we're trying just because he doesn't have to ask. LOL. He has a theory that if your having a boy you want it all the time and if you have a girl you don't. I guess because when I was having Matty....well we don't really need to finish that sentence do we....lol

Thanks for the tweaking. I know I'm not seeing lines now at least. Hopefully my FRER tomorrow will be dark enough to get hubby excited.


----------



## Kahlan83

Kahlan83 said:


> I know I'm not seeing lines now at least.

By that I meant that at least it's not like when you look at the test line and then see lines all over the place just because you looked at that line. :wacko:


----------



## waiting2012

Show that last one to your hubby and tell him to put that in his pipe and smoke it!!! Cuz you are preggo!! :rofl:...Oh, hunny...I'm :cry: tears of JOY for you!!! You are the 2nd one I've gotten close to here who is expecting a December bundle!!! OH, LOVE IT!!!

Amanda--When you testing hun? I just know you will make #3!!!! :dust:


----------



## Kahlan83

haha. He's really hard headed. I just said, "Really? Five evaps? Five pink dye tests can't be wrong!" he just said "I don't want to get my hopes up."

It's funny because in the car home tonight I said "Do I have to be giving birth to the kid for you to believe it?"


----------



## waiting2012

No explanation necessary Mandy!!! I'm so stoked for you sweetie!!! Where is the "happy" tears smilie at????:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

I've been told in the past, "Why test? in 9 months either a baby will come out or it won't"...I'm glad my dh is being a little kinder although he did get me going..:growlmad:--I'm really sick of his back and forth BS...He asked me tonite why it was so important for me to get pregnant. If I thought that being here was more stress than it was worth. I told him the stress isn't here online, its in my house period. I told him, either decide now, are we doing this ttc thing or not, cause if we aren't, then I have no reason to see if I'm ovulating. He says to me the only reason I want to get pregnant is because I'm getting older and my son is a year from being an adult and will probably move out..I guess a part of me thinks he is right. I'm getting older and I have watched his cousin's wife sit back and get pregnant 3X now--the last 2 times have been either the same time I conceived or shortly after we did and she went to have her babies...As I sit here typing this, it has dawned on me--its not that in his words that I'm pissy towards her because I'm jealous, but because I feel cheated. I never got to really mourn that loss and it was like a complete slap in the face that she was pregnant and for my daughter to say to me, "Mom, she's _keeping_ her baby" an even bigger slap in the face...I don't even go with Jason anymore over to his Aunt's house because I feel like they look at me like some f'ing failure because I can't give Jason anymore kids and obviously he tells me no one has said anything about to him, but it's like being the white elephant in the room when I'm around that part of his family... Sorry I took this from being a happy moment to a down in the dumps moment--honestly, didn't want to do that..Jason had just seen me tweaking and playing with your "pee sticks" as he calls them and thats what got the whole discussion started...
I love ya' sweetie! And I'm sooo sooo sooo happy for you, honest, I am!!!!!


----------



## Kahlan83

waiting2012 said:


> I've been told in the past, "Why test? in 9 months either a baby will come out or it won't"...I'm glad my dh is being a little kinder although he did get me going..:growlmad:--I'm really sick of his back and forth BS...He asked me tonite why it was so important for me to get pregnant. If I thought that being here was more stress than it was worth. I told him the stress isn't here online, its in my house period. I told him, either decide now, are we doing this ttc thing or not, cause if we aren't, then I have no reason to see if I'm ovulating. He says to me the only reason I want to get pregnant is because I'm getting older and my son is a year from being an adult and will probably move out..I guess a part of me thinks he is right. I'm getting older and I have watched his cousin's wife sit back and get pregnant 3X now--the last 2 times have been either the same time I conceived or shortly after we did and she went to have her babies...As I sit here typing this, it has dawned on me--its not that in his words that I'm pissy towards her because I'm jealous, but because I feel cheated. I never got to really mourn that loss and it was like a complete slap in the face that she was pregnant and for my daughter to say to me, "Mom, she's _keeping_ her baby" an even bigger slap in the face...I don't even go with Jason anymore over to his Aunt's house because I feel like they look at me like some f'ing failure because I can't give Jason anymore kids and obviously he tells me no one has said anything about to him, but it's like being the white elephant in the room when I'm around that part of his family... Sorry I took this from being a happy moment to a down in the dumps moment--honestly, didn't want to do that..Jason had just seen me tweaking and playing with your "pee sticks" as he calls them and thats what got the whole discussion started...
> I love ya' sweetie! And I'm sooo sooo sooo happy for you, honest, I am!!!!!

No worries hun, really. That's what we're all here for right? to lean on each other? Josh doesn't really understand why I come on here every time I get a positive test. He's never been one to want to talk to a group of people about his personal stuff. He doesn't even like talking to our friends about his Crohns. I can talk to my local friends about this stuff but my one best friend is battling cancer and the thought of not having any more, my other friend is a nurse and it always seems like a biology lesson with her and my other best friend is great but she's not trying until August. You guys are all in the same boat as me, more or less. I don't think "empty nester" is the reason you want another child...you just want another child. Nothing wrong with that and age means nothing. Heck, my SIL had her first at 34.... She just found love a little later in life and got preggo on her honeymoon. No matter what happens, WE ARE ALL HERE FOR YOU!! When you do finally get your BFP and it's a sticky bean we will all be here with banners and balloons.

I wish I could sympathize with you a little more about M/C.... I think I might have had two but I never got definitive positives, the doctors just said that they thought they were probably miscarriages. Regardless I mourn with you, as I'm sure all the other ladies here do as well.

I'm sorry that your daughter hurt your feelings...i'm sure she didn't mean to. Kids don't sometimes realize how much their words hurt. My younger niece asked me once "Why are you so fat?" she wasn't trying to be mean, she really wanted to know why I was so much bigger than her mom but it did hurt my feelings and she said sorry after her mom explained that it was impoliete to ask that.

Lots of sticky baby dust to you!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Sorry i've been so MIA the last few days, fingers crossed i'll be able to get on properly tonight! Just waiting for OH to get home so we can go and look at our wedding venue :)

Just went to the bathroom and had a bit of CM that kind of looked like EWCM! It was mostly creamy/watery with a bit of stretch. It's basically been increasing since I ovulated. Started out a bit sticky then it's been really creamy lately and now this.... Hope it's a good sign!! I think usually i'm really dry during the TWW so I hope this is a very early sign. I'm only 7 DPO but I tested this morning - BFN! I'm sure that's just too early though haha. Earliest I got my BFP last time was 8/9 DPO. 
Please please pleaseeeeeeeeee!!!!!

How is everyone going!?
Steph, I think I read that AF is gone? YAY! :) Get onto those OPKs :) You should get some IC onces :) They seem to be quite reliable for me and then if you get a lot of them you can use them whenever you want :) I got one of those 7 day kits the month I got pregnant and it was good but would have been annoying if I had of needed more haha.

Mandy, is that a BFP I can see on your tests!? CONGRATS!!! Can't wait to see your lines get darker!! How many DPO are you?

Hope all is well x


----------



## Kahlan83

AmandaBaby said:


> Mandy, is that a BFP I can see on your tests!? CONGRATS!!! Can't wait to see your lines get darker!! How many DPO are you?

Hey Amanda,

I'm about 13DPO but it's hard to say since 'the incident' I have no idea how long my cycles are.

Looking foward to seeing a BFP


----------



## calebsmom06

Well I can't really read much or type much right now, bnb is a little complicated from the phone but just wanted to tell everyone it will be a little while before I get back on my laptop screen got cracked by my couch lol and so I have only my phone and as I said its not great, ill check when I can but my posts/responses will prob. Be short like this. Who all has gotten their bfps?


----------



## Kahlan83

I think I might have one. Not sure who else. I was kind of MIA for a week or so myself.


----------



## waiting2012

Thank You ladies! :hugs:!!
Amanda--I did get some OPK strip tests--Answer makes them...I was able to get a 20 pk for 20 bucks--so that's a 1.00 a test..Not bad I think--considering what I would spend buying them online, waiting for them to come, etc...LOL Plus it came with one hpt strip as a bonus...I did use one today--negative..I posted a pic of it a couple of pages back..LOL..Your cm doing that sounds really good sweetie!!! Are you going to test in the Am??? I can't wait hun!!!

Mandy--I had a good hard cry and do feel a little better...I realize that 10 years is a long time to wait and when I look at it--it's actually going on 11 years this coming July...I have only myself to blame though really as I just expected to get pregnant and it stick because of the other 2 pregnancies I have had. I know that Hannah, Sarah, Ann all waited a long time to conceive and God blessed them when they were well past the "time" of being able to conceive..I have faith that it will happen, I just hope that it sticks when it does happen...Praying for you to hun, that this bean is a sticky one for you!! I'm sure it will be!!!

Same for you Amanda..Praying for a very sticky bean for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Jenn...
Don't let Mandy fool ya'...That girl has the makings of a beautiful :bfp:!!! :winkwink:
It's a strong possible for Brooke, We are waiting for Amanda to test and Andi--had some promising tests early this week but haven't heard from her since...

AF is gone, gone, gone, gone..And I'll be getting busy here real soon ladies so I'm probably going to get off here till the morning...:winkwink:...Jason has to be at 4:30 and he'll want to "hit" it soon...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

"be up".....LOL...


----------



## waiting2012

Jason is on the phone talking outside...But I'm going to get "sexified" for him...LOL...In other words--Down to my granny panties...:rofl:...Who needs lingerie when you've been with someone as long as I have...:rofl::rofl::rofl:....


----------



## Kahlan83

waiting2012 said:


> "be up".....LOL...

Everything will be just fine. One way or another!

Like I said, the hubby's like TTC!


----------



## waiting2012

Didn't get into my granny panties yet...LOL..he is still talking on the phone...I need to pee...:rofl:...And I was playing with my signature...LOL...I do that a lot when I'm bored...


----------



## Kahlan83

waiting2012 said:


> Didn't get into my granny panties yet...LOL..he is still talking on the phone...I need to pee...:rofl:...And I was playing with my signature...LOL...I do that a lot when I'm bored...

so you should make suggestive body movements to him out hte window. He'll hurry with the phone call for sure. :winkwink:


----------



## brooke1993

Mandy your test looks good from my end I see 2 lines on them all so i will say congrats and nice to meet you,I have been here on and off since December these ladies are the best!!!
Steph I am so so glad that AF is GONE!!Time 2 get your freak on lol ((hugs))

I tested again today and dont think I see much of anything but I am early so we shall see.I am really trying not to think about it but we all know how that goes LOL

Andi how are you feeling?Have u tested again?FX n love 2 u 

Amanda it sounds like u have the SAME symptoms down below as far as the watery cm as I DID b4 I found out I was preggers so FX and prayers and love

Jenn how are you feeling?Sorry 2 hear about your computer screen

Ash how are u hun?WOW 11 weeks already???THAT went by FAST!!I hope all is well love 2 u hun

Tanya how was your weekend,In case you didnt see I absolutly LOVEEEEEEEE Emmas room and clothes I LOVE dressing lil girls,Aliah is so much fun to shop for =)

Well ladies I wanted to pop in and say hello and let u all know I am thinking of u.I hope everyone had a good day much luv xoxooxox


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Brooke! Yep, got my groove on...:rofl:...Of course I seen to be experience breakthrough bleeding or something because after we dtd, Jason went the bathroom and he said--your bleeding again..UGH...Well not to give TMI but when I got up and wiped--it was just a weird orangish pink--then I did something stupid..I put a tampon in..:dohh:..Oh well..his men got a nice pillow to lay their wee heads on last night while they hovered around my cervix...:rofl::rofl: Anyhow after I took the plug out--there was barely anything on it and I'm not crampy this am like I was yesterday...So hopefully, that was it....At least Jason wasn't complaining about it being "dry"..:rofl:

Jenn--girl, meant to ask you--how in the heck did you crack your computer screen? :rofl:...Did you have sex on the couch and forget it was there??? :rofl::blush:..You don't have to dignify that suggestion with a responce..(bad, stephanie, bad..:rofl:)..

Can't wait to see some more tests ladies!!!! I am about to get ready for church so I can get the kids up and around...Talk to you soon! 
<3 ya!


----------



## brooke1993

LOL Steph you crack me up...Took another test BFN,I am kinda thinking I missed it this month but I am not going to stress it.Maybe cd 24/25 is 2 early but these stupid things say 5 days early LOL.
So how is everyone spending their sunday?
I plan to make lasagna and clean up some I have laundry to do and then relax =) 
I am crampy so I am unsure maybe AF is coming early or just telling me she is on her way in lol (((hugs)) 2 u all oxooxxo


----------



## Kahlan83

so I took the other FRER and an IC this morning and guess what....a definite second line. Hubby said he could see it without squinting so he is finally on board. Worse two days of my life...well not really....but it was disappointing going around knowing that I was and him saying "If your pregnant..."

Anyway, here you go girls, take a look but I don't think you'll have to look very hard.

I'm going to wait until Tuesday to do my digi but we all know what it will say.

Thanks everyone!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3044[1].jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## brooke1993

Kahlan83 said:


> so I took the other FRER and an IC this morning and guess what....a definite second line. Hubby said he could see it without squinting so he is finally on board. Worse two days of my life...well not really....but it was disappointing going around knowing that I was and him saying "If your pregnant..."
> 
> Anyway, here you go girls, take a look but I don't think you'll have to look very hard.
> 
> I'm going to wait until Tuesday to do my digi but we all know what it will say.
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance:

Nice lines!!Congrats


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Brooke...Don't give up yet sweetie!!! Its not over till the fat lady sings! I had church--usual and was working on the laundry but I'm here instead putting up the folded towels...LOL...I keep having this sporadic bleeding...UGH...cd 9--this shit has got to end! I want to get my 'freak on' but if Jason even "thinks" there is blood involved--he won't go there...Not using anything right now--want to wait to see if I need a pad or anything first--I'm enjoying the fact I don't need one and now this...LOL....


----------



## waiting2012

For you Mandy! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Awe Brooke...Don't give up yet sweetie!!! Its not over till the fat lady sings! I had church--usual and was working on the laundry but I'm here instead putting up the folded towels...LOL...I keep having this sporadic bleeding...UGH...cd 9--this shit has got to end! I want to get my 'freak on' but if Jason even "thinks" there is blood involved--he won't go there...Not using anything right now--want to wait to see if I need a pad or anything first--I'm enjoying the fact I don't need one and now this...LOL....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: *Thanks Steph so I wanted to take a nap today as my sis has the baby,I told aunti I would be up in 1 hour  4 hours later I woke up!I am glad I had the lasagna all prepared last night  She said that she thinks I overdue it and needed the rest I am PRAYING its because maybe just maybe I will find out af stays away!!
Mandy as I said CONGRATS!!! Andi have u re tested??Amanda how about u hun?  COME on BFP 
Steph hun I know the bleeding is a pain right in the butt...That being said I also feel maybe your body HAD to clean itself out and that you will be blessed again soon with another child.I sat back and read some pages on here I had missed and while ALL of you ladies are AWESOME....I feel that we all should thank Steph for bringing us together,I cant think of anyone I have EVER spoken to on BNB that is more upbeat EVEN when she is crying on the inside.So Stephanie thank you from the bottom of my heart and also I want to thank the rest of you  I know I havent been on like I should of been and I am sorry for that.I feel as I owe you ALL an apology,I missed your bday Amanda I am so sorry.I have been selfish.OMG I am crying now  I love you all *

https://text.glitter-graphics.net/crl/i.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/crl/l.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/crl/o.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/crl/v.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/crl/e.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/crl/m.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/crl/y.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/crl/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/crl/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/crl/b.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/crl/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/crl/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/crl/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/crl/t.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/crl/e.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/crl/r.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/crl/s.gif​


----------



## brooke1993

*So I wanted to say I think about you all often,When I see a horse like I often do now that I am back home I can't help but think of Tanya 
I also think of Ashley when I see a horse 
When I see a school teacher I think of Steph,,AS CRAZY as this sounds when I watched the movie bad teacher I was like thats probably what Stephs like with her hubby  WEIRD I know!!And of course I know you also love Tinkerbell Steph 
Andi EVERYTIME I watch Army wives I think of you,I LOVE that show and altho I have no clue what you look like I can almost imagine you as being Claudia-Joy 
Mandy I dont know you that well but see you have a cute son and you seem like a sweet person,Also looks like you or your son like the movie "Cars" so I will probably connect you with that now  Amanda EVERYYTIME I see a movie or magazine with a wedding party or anything of that sort I think of you and the awesome party you threw 
Jenn anytime I see a laptop I will think of you and feel bad that yours got broken.I cant pin point what i think about relating to you but I feel your a sweet sweet person who I feel blessed to know even if its just one here. I know I know Brooke is all sappy 2day LOL  Its probably PMS but honestly I feel bad when I go to bed and am so tired and i dont check in on you ladies even if to just ask how your day was.You have all seen me through my DARKEST days this year and I wont ever forget that.DH thinks I am crazy with the crying  MEN just DONT know sometimes LOL [/SIZE]​**​*[/FONT]


----------



## waiting2012

_I love you too hun!! I so hope that AF stays away from you!! Maybe these emotions are just those early preggo hormones at work!! We had speg for lunch, and that wonderful chicken fried chicken I was going to make yesterday--lol it didn't get made until a bit ago...My chicken wasn't thawed out in time so we are going to have an awesome supper tonite when Jason gets home...

You are sooooo sweet Brooke! It is I that should Thank Ya'll for everything! You have helped me through my insane moments, etc...I know that when Jason just doesn't understand ya'll will! 

Bad teacher! LOVE IT!!! Oh, I am a fiesty one even at work too... Lets put it this way--the week I missed work because of the diverticulitis--the other teachers were like "OMG, how do you do it!??!" they were all ready to walk out the door and find other jobs!...I just have this way of whooping my 2s into shape...

I hope everyone is doing ok, glad you got a much needed nap in Brooke! I will post tonites OPK later--haven't used it yet--still trying to find the "right" time to take it so I am using them at the same time each day...

LOVE YA'LL!! _


----------



## Kahlan83

Thanks Brooke! I'm still getting to know everyone on here. I met Steph after "the incident" three months ago and she was supporting me and my blue test evaps and then invited me to join you ladies.

I like having a group on here where people actually know my name and read my posts. When I was on WTE nobody really wanted to be personable with me while I was preggo with my son so I didn't end up staying on there and when I tried again last year when we were NTNP it was the same thing. I'm so thankful that I have you ladies!!!

I hate it when :witch: doesn't want to go away. That's what my last period did....remember...2 weeks....and then I ovulated and now I"m sitting here still kind of shell shocked. My doctor said it would take a while....what does she know right?

Josh is all proud papa now. I woke him up this morning and said, "you can't say you can't see that line now..." he looked and then had a big grin on his face.

I asked my son, what do you want a brother or a sister. he said, "no thank you." LMFAO!!! Then I asked him again and he said "Bruther" the Chinese predictor said a boy if I go by my Chinese age which is 31 (UG! Like I didn't feel old enough) but if I go by my actual age it says Girl. So it's kind of up in the air. I'm thinking boy. I know it's really really really early but you just get that feeling, like on Friday morning when I was thinking, I might be pregnant.

We are going to wait until July to tell immediate family because Josh's sister is coming in from Saskatoon (I"m near Toronto) so we can tell her in person, which would put me closer to 5 months.... We told my best friend, my bar friends (cuz they don't know anybody to tell) My brother and SIL who are sworn not to tell my parents, my son's god father and his GF and the baby's Godparents (our lamaze friends who are also our best friends). But I think that's probably it unless Josh wants to tell his childhood friend who is married to one of my childhood friends...ironic....

anyway, I"m sorry if I"m "all about me" these last few days. I hope AF stays away brooke and we have another happy customer here. Still waiting on the other ladies. I'm sending some of my baby dust to you guys!!!! Steph....I know it's going to happen for you.....:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl:...just a few people huh??? :rofl:...You are just like me sweetie! I swear I won't tell anyone and then bam EVERYONE knows!!! :rofl:...You have so much to be excited for!! I'm excited for you!!! I'm going to say it'll be a........Girl!...That would round it out wouldn't it...:winkwink:...I know you'll be happy with whatever the bean is, but I'm still going to say a girl!! :happydance:!


----------



## waiting2012

Wish me luck..going to use OPK #2...LOL...It'll be negatory again, but hey 20 tests--20 days...Ones bound to be positive!:winkwink:


----------



## Kahlan83

waiting2012 said:


> :rofl:...just a few people huh??? :rofl:...You are just like me sweetie! I swear I won't tell anyone and then bam EVERYONE knows!!! :rofl:...You have so much to be excited for!! I'm excited for you!!! I'm going to say it'll be a........Girl!...That would round it out wouldn't it...:winkwink:...I know you'll be happy with whatever the bean is, but I'm still going to say a girl!! :happydance:!

It's hard. I want a girl because you see all these frilly cute outfits and I'm like oooohhhh. The last couple months I was saying to Josh, you better give me a girl because there is just too many cute girl things out there. But on the other hand, if I have a boy, I have everything I need already....which is good but it also takes the fun out of shopping. hehehehe!

I still have these cute little outfits that were mine when I was little. they are kind of 80's because that's when I was a cute 2-4 year old but I don't care. I want a little girl to wear them!!! So if I end up only being able to have one more then I want a girl, but like you said, I'm happy to be having a baby...period. Josh wants another boy for a couple reasons. Our boy name is Zachary so we'd call the boys the Matt and Zack attack. haha. and he thinks that it would give him the opening he needs so there would be no discussion about a third, it would be a given. Also he wants a girl last so she had two older brothers to protect her since he seems to think she's going to be beautiful and get into trouble like he did. LMAO! 

We have a deal too, if we have three boys, not only would we try one more time for our girl but I get the name that I absolutely love Alexander!

Our girl name is Evelyn or Samantha. I like both but prefer Sam, Josh prefers Eve. It might end up going on until baby is born if it is a girl.

So I looked up and sent the midwifes an email about how soon I need to make an appointment. I'm going to wait until my digi says preggo to make an appt with my GP. She's going to be sick of me by now since I've been in like 5 times since October.....she's good though, she'll be really excited for me!

wow, mouthful, sorry! :blush:


----------



## Kahlan83

waiting2012 said:


> Wish me luck..going to use OPK #2...LOL...It'll be negatory again, but hey 20 tests--20 days...Ones bound to be positive!:winkwink:

Right O! Fx'd for you Steph!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::flower:


----------



## waiting2012

Love the names hun!!! 
I'm still hoping for a little "Colt"...Or a "Rosslyn"...Although these are names picked for past pg/m-c's..I may change my mind about them all as their other names I like and since the next will be the last--it has to be something special.. I have one girl's name in mind--Gabrielle or Gabriella..(Gabby) although I'm sure Jason would shoot that one down in a heartbeat!..LOL..I've got plenty of time to consider names especially when there is no bean right now for me to name...


Test #2 Yes, there is a shadow of something showing up!! :happydance::happydance:


Not the greatest pic as the 1st one is yesterdays and it got a bit darker since yesterday--it didn't have a line at all when I took the pic at the time limit...So I know that I'm getting closer to O' day!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kahlan83

waiting2012 said:


> Love the names hun!!!
> I'm still hoping for a little "Colt"...Or a "Rosslyn"...Although these are names picked for past pg/m-c's..I may change my mind about them all as their other names I like and since the next will be the last--it has to be something special.. I have one girl's name in mind--Gabrielle or Gabriella..(Gabby) although I'm sure Jason would shoot that one down in a heartbeat!..LOL..I've got plenty of time to consider names especially when there is no bean right now for me to name...
> 
> View attachment 361721
> 
> Test #2 Yes, there is a shadow of something showing up!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> View attachment 361723
> 
> Not the greatest pic as the 1st one is yesterdays and it got a bit darker since yesterday--it didn't have a line at all when I took the pic at the time limit...So I know that I'm getting closer to O' day!!!:happydance::happydance:

That's the spirit hun!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I have good feelings about this month for you!!! here take an extra helping of Baby dust :dust:


----------



## Kahlan83

I love the name Gabrielle.  It was on my list but it got shot down. I absolutely Love Liliana but again, another veto. Girls names seem to be the only ones we have issues agreeing on.

Evelyn we seem to be back and forth on. That was the girl name we had decided on if Matty was a girl.

Plus in my family it is SOOOO hard to find a name that isn't already taken. my mom is 1 of 9 and most of my aunts and uncles had 3 kids and now they are having kids....

I also love Rhiannon but my cousin swiped that one for his baby. I found out today that one of my older cousins is having a baby and his wife is due in September. My other older cousin's wife is due in 2 weeks. Geez, its an epidemic over here!!! lol. The questions are starting now, "when are you having another one?" and I have to bite my tongue and say, I don't know, we're taking it one dya at a time because of the PCOS. WE're all not saying we were trying because there are a few family members that have a problem with my weight.... Ideally I'd have loved to lose 25% first but when they tell you it could take years to conceive, you don't worry about that, however I"m definitely going to watch what I put in my mouth starting to morrow (I cheated today.... Went to a Grease sing a long and then went to a 50's diner afterwards) according to my BMI, I should gain 15lbs max, so that;s my goal, to gain 15 or less!

oh here I go again, talking about myself.

I'm so happy for you darling that your getting closer to your O day!!! Make sure to tell us all when it happens so we can do a happy B-M'ing day!!!! (baby making, not bowel movement):hugs::hugs:


----------



## AmandaBaby

This cycle is so confusing!! All this creamy cm I thought was.good and different for me but I've gone through FD and basically every month I've had creamy cm after ov. I still feel like I'm getting more this time though. I feel like in prev months its mostly been dry with just a bit of creamy cm but this time I feel like I'm always at least wet but I'm having more frequent creamy cm too... When I felt my cervix today though it feels a bit open... Which probably isn't good. Have ant of you girls noticed your cervix felt open at 8dpo but then gotten a bfp? I don't know what to think... I'm still early so I can't really test, although I probably still will when I get home. Grr this is the slowest tww :( j
Half of me feels like maybe this could be it but the other half of be juts wants to laugh at myself and say haha you'll never get pregnant :( hmmm...

Sorry for being miserable haha.

Mandy, congrats on the bfp I can definitely see it!!

Will really try to get my slack ass on tonight.

Stay safe xx


----------



## calebsmom06

I wasable to catch up on a little with my phone but its to sall on my phone and I can't read anymore:( brooke your so sweet and thanks for thinking of me when you see a laptop lol and steph no it wasn't sex on the couch although we do use the living room once in awhile hehehehe. My husband (david) was rearranging our living room and my laptop was leaning beside it cause I had it charging and well it feel over and he set the couch down on it and it crushed the screen lol, he felt horrible. I went ahead and bought a new one tonight but no energy to set it up yet I'm sooooo tired from a super long day at work. David made me get one, he said your not u without your laptop hahaha. I think it was just a major guilt trip personally lmao. So ill get it set up tomorrow and reply proberly, ill prob. Still get the screen fixed on the old one as back up just incase. Congrat mandy:) I totally saw the line on your test! That is just awesome!


----------



## Kahlan83

AmandaBaby said:


> This cycle is so confusing!! All this creamy cm I thought was.good and different for me but I've gone through FD and basically every month I've had creamy cm after ov. I still feel like I'm getting more this time though. I feel like in prev months its mostly been dry with just a bit of creamy cm but this time I feel like I'm always at least wet but I'm having more frequent creamy cm too... When I felt my cervix today though it feels a bit open... Which probably isn't good. Have ant of you girls noticed your cervix felt open at 8dpo but then gotten a bfp? I don't know what to think... I'm still early so I can't really test, although I probably still will when I get home. Grr this is the slowest tww :( j
> Half of me feels like maybe this could be it but the other half of be juts wants to laugh at myself and say haha you'll never get pregnant :( hmmm...
> 
> Sorry for being miserable haha.
> 
> Mandy, congrats on the bfp I can definitely see it!!
> 
> Will really try to get my slack ass on tonight.
> 
> Stay safe xx

Thanks Amanda! :hugs:

If it's any help, I've got loads of creamy CM. I get a little freaked out sometimes because I think the worst but it turns out it's just....well...you know.

When you can't actually see your cervix it's hard to say for sure what your feeling. I didn't do the whole cervix checking thing when I was Pg before and I haven't checked in at least 3 months, now I won't go anywhere near it for fear of messing it up you know!

My hubby ended up telling his childhood frined and with it my childhood friend. First she said "Are you sure it's real this time?" Haha
and then she said "Is she going to be happier this time around?"

OH boo. OKay I was miserable when I got to about 8 months because my ankles and feet swelled up soooo bad and Matty was sitting weird and it was uncomfortable. I think this time I will know what to expect so it will be easier to be happier.

BTW, boobs massively kill now...is that normal at only 3 weeks? I was like 5 weeks when it started last time.


----------



## Kahlan83

calebsmom06 said:


> I wasable to catch up on a little with my phone but its to sall on my phone and I can't read anymore:( brooke your so sweet and thanks for thinking of me when you see a laptop lol and steph no it wasn't sex on the couch although we do use the living room once in awhile hehehehe. My husband (david) was rearranging our living room and my laptop was leaning beside it cause I had it charging and well it feel over and he set the couch down on it and it crushed the screen lol, he felt horrible. I went ahead and bought a new one tonight but no energy to set it up yet I'm sooooo tired from a super long day at work. David made me get one, he said your not u without your laptop hahaha. I think it was just a major guilt trip personally lmao. So ill get it set up tomorrow and reply proberly, ill prob. Still get the screen fixed on the old one as back up just incase. Congrat mandy:) I totally saw the line on your test! That is just awesome!

Your hubby sounds really sweet! Josh would do that too!! thanks for the congrats!:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

About to head on to bed...:winkwink:...

Amanda--don't fret hun! 8 dpo is still early to say AF is coming! You may feel a little "open" because the plug is forming! I'm still crossing my fingers for you sweetie!! 

Jenn--I just had to give ya' hard time :rofl:! At least the hubby made you get another and it is a good idea to get the other one fixed just in case...:rofl::winkwink:

Mandy--Its ok to be a bitch when your preggo...LOL...I was a total bitch with my son--my son's gay godfather (he has 2 godfather's--one is straight and the other gay)--well, he took the blunt end of my bitchiness:rofl: mainly because Wes' dad was no where in the picture after I found out I was pregnant..I wasn't as bad with Adrian--more emotional, but not as bitchy...:rofl:...

Well, I think the dh is going to put the A/C in the window--he won't be able to sleep if its not cold in our room...And Adrian will need hers too--she wears that back brace for her scoliosis and it gets awefully hot wearing it especially when the undershirt for it is like wearing a sweatshirt...Last summer was the worst--she was constantly in a cold bath--and her orthotist was not happy about her not wearing it like she was supposed to..We told them though--can't make her if it's 100+ degrees outside and we are doing all we can to keep just her bedroom cooled off (Our big A/C went out to last year so we were all holed up in our bedrooms..UGH)...Part of me wishes they would go ahead and put the rods in her back and be done with it--then no more brace and she would feel like a normal kid again....Oh well--best to wait till she's a little older so they don't have to do growing rods...got to see if Jason needs help...
Sorry it seems like I'm always running when your on Amanda--damn time change sweetie...:hugs: Love ya to peices girl!!!


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies,Well I managed to get through dinner and the dishes and finished 2 loads of laundry,Watched army wives and now I am pooped again LOL...I am unsure why I am so tired but I am so off to bed for me.I hope u all have a good monday,I will check back in 2morrow.I am due for AF in about 3 days and seen notta on my test from earlier so I am assuming the crying spells are from her coming,But its fine.I will order more OPK and HPT when she is here and just do the speedy shipping :)
Hugs n luv 2 u all Brooke


----------



## waiting2012

Just got 2 of the a/c's in the windows...so now I can freaky and not sweat...:rofl:...

Nite ladies!!

Brooke--Fx'ed that the ole heifer won't show up!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Grr, just tried to get online on my computer and my internet isn't working so on on my phone, gonna try and reply on here! Sorry if there's any mistakes or if I miss anything...

Mandy, glad to hear you have creamy cm too!! What other ealy symptoms did you have again? So so happy for you that you got your bfp!!

Steph, how's your opks treating you? Glad af has finally finished and you can get onto this cycle!! Fingers crossed that this is your month :) glad the dh seems to be more on board this time too!

Ashley, how are youngoing? How many weeks are you now? Hope its all treating you will! 

Tanya & jenn, hope your both doing good. Both of your baby showers must be coming up soon!! 

Brooke & andi, how far are you both in your cycle? Must be coming to the end? Fingers crossed we all get your bfps now!! any good symptoms I've missed out on?

soz my symptoms so far up until today is creamy cm, very tired, cramping/twinging in back front and hips, peeing a but more aaans that's all I can remember.. Baby brain? Haha. OH and pma like you wouldn't believe, all today I've felt so so agitated and angry, no patience at all, very moody! and headaches the last few days.
Tested tonight but bfn. May test tomorrow if not then Wednesday. Fingers crossed for a positive .

Xx


----------



## Kahlan83

AmandaBaby said:


> Grr, just tried to get online on my computer and my internet isn't working so on on my phone, gonna try and reply on here! Sorry if there's any mistakes or if I miss anything...
> 
> Mandy, glad to hear you have creamy cm too!! What other ealy symptoms did you have again? So so happy for you that you got your bfp!!
> 
> Steph, how's your opks treating you? Glad af has finally finished and you can get onto this cycle!! Fingers crossed that this is your month :) glad the dh seems to be more on board this time too!
> 
> Ashley, how are youngoing? How many weeks are you now? Hope its all treating you will!
> 
> Tanya & jenn, hope your both doing good. Both of your baby showers must be coming up soon!!
> 
> Brooke & andi, how far are you both in your cycle? Must be coming to the end? Fingers crossed we all get your bfps now!! any good symptoms I've missed out on?
> 
> soz my symptoms so far up until today is creamy cm, very tired, cramping/twinging in back front and hips, peeing a but more aaans that's all I can remember.. Baby brain? Haha. OH and pma like you wouldn't believe, all today I've felt so so agitated and angry, no patience at all, very moody! and headaches the last few days.
> Tested tonight but bfn. May test tomorrow if not then Wednesday. Fingers crossed for a positive .
> 
> Xx

It's weird but I guess I just sort of had an inkling that I was. When I took a test with me to the bathroom I was really thinking, "it's going to be negative again...." but it wasn't, and that's when my eyes just about popped out of my head and I went and grabbed another one

So far, I've been nauseous, actually yesterday I almost gave it away because I coughed up flem and I couldn't' stop gagging. I just told my mom that I wasn't feeling that great the last couple days because of the migraine I had on Saturday (not as bad as usual but also a pregnancy symptom, since mine are usually hormone related) My boobs also started to hurt pretty bad yesterday, so bad that I have to wear a sports bra. I am a little more emotional than normal. OH and cramps. different than PMS cramps, a little more intense and they last a little longer but cramps are relative to me since I had wicked ones growing up....lets put it this way, the cramps I had growing up made my contractions a walk in the park...until Matty got stuck..., but the worse pain I had was the round ligament pain. That was far WORSE then my contractions. I"m sure delivering would have been worse, if I had gotten that far (had emerg c section at 6 cm because Matty was coming faster than I was dilating) 

So I did some calculations. Based on when I ovulated, my period should have come yesterday and it means that I"m 4 weeks 2 days, not 3 weeks. The reason I re-evaluated it was because all the baby books I have say that you didn't produce HCG until implantation has occurred and that happens around 4 weeks.... so that makes my due date Dec 1/2012

So Amanda, it could just be that your too early to tell....did you get a positive OPK? Depending on your luteal phase that would determine when Implantation should occur. I found out my Luteal phase was only 12 days this cycle. Not bad for a girl that didn't ovulate for 3 months.

My tests are still really faint. I don't know if it's because I drink quite a bit of water or what but it worries me a little that they're not really getting that much darker.....I'm tempted to buy a blue dye test because I seem to get beautiful lines with those ones..... 

Still haven't heard from the midwife office so I think I may just call. Email is so unpredictable sometimes or they could be too busy to look. IT's nto like it's long distance or anything.

Anxious, nervous, ...trying to relax because it can't be good for BabyG (last name starts with a G), god it's been almost three years since I was pregnant last and it almost feels like the first time again.


News on Matty...he's growing out of 24 mns - 2T tops. Most of them are still loose in the body but the sleeves are too short. His 24 mns pants are mostly floods on him. Most of the 2T pants are a good length and there is one 24 mns track pants that fit a bit bigger so they stayed but hte others went downstairs. AWWW...my baby is getting bigger.

I can't believe I only have one more year of him being home full time. :cry:

So we did some talking and we're going to tell parents and other siblings the first week of may. Although Josh's sister is coming down in July...by then I'd be over 20 weeks and I don't want to wait that long to tell people, so his sis will be told over the phone. I'm going to either make or buy a shirt for Matty that says "I'm going to be a big brother, or Im a big brother" nad put it on him, then plan to visit the parents with him wearing it and say "Look at Matty's new shirt...." 

Before we told everyone when I was 5 weeks because it was Christmas eve and the whole family was here at our place for dinner. We gave them all cards and inside it said, See you in August, Love BabyG.

I"m nervous and excited!!! F'x crossed and knocking on wood that everything stays put in there and in Dec we have our new addition!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

After reading all the way back to page 403 :) lol....I've finally caught up! 

CONGRATS MANDY :) I am so over the moon for you darling :) congrats!!!!!!!!

As for me....today is my doc appt. the last one with the fertility doctor. The one where he tells me where to go from here.....so its at 3 pm.....em Central time! 

4 and a half more hours and I'm nervous as I duno what right now I'm sure my blood pressure is going to be beautiful :) lol.....

Anyways we are starting our parenting classes soon for our adoption/foster parent certification :) I'm really excited about this new chapter in our lives. 

Also I've been taking a vitamin supplement that isn't really healthy but as much as I hate to say it I don't get out a lot so I sit inside...and well Vitamin D has given me ENERGY like I've NEVER had before....I think maybe I need it! I duno going to go to my regular doc and ask them if what I'm doing is safe....I'm not going over the deep end with it just an extra 2000 iu a day....which from what I've read it isn't bad until your over 12,000 iu a day...but if I go out in the sun thats 10,000 for 15 minutes but it says the body regulates whatever is left over an saves it for when you need it. All I know is I feel like 10000000 times better. I have done house work like there is no tomorrow :) things I've wanted to do for months :) I've done! Also I read its a good medication for depression and it apparently has done the job for me :) I am so happy lately :) Even if I'm never going to be pregnant again :) I am just HAPPY I have a great hubby and two wonderful boys :) I can love on! I'm lucky to have 3 guys in my life :) lol.....

AF is due today and I'm sure shes coming the pain is unreal this time...I was so sore last night I could barely walk my legs hurt so bad.....I just know this is going to be a flooder! Plus I'm going to see if I can get on Seasonale so I only get 4 periods a year. No more hurting for me it would feel so much better! Orthotricycline makes me way too sick....so we'll see how this stuff might treat me. Going to talk to the doc a while today but as soon as I know anything you ladies will be first to know :) I will talk to you all later this afternoon for now I have to finish my cleaning of the day :) cant wait to update an see more pee sticks from all of you girls :) LOL....Its got me all happy for you all!


----------



## TandA08

Whew! I had like 10 pages to catch up on. And now I hardly remember everything! But first - CONGRATS MANDY! I totally saw that line!!!! You should put that shirt on Matty and NOT say anything to them, see who is the first to notice and how long it takes!!!!

Steph, I'm confused now, is AF gone or did she come back??? I hope she's gone so you can move on!

Jenn, sorry about your laptop, that totally sucks, but at least you go a new one!

Brooke glad you're feeling better from the flu.

Ash how are ya girl? See ya on Sunday! ~ My baby shower - I am sooo excited!!!

Amanda, I'm crossing my fingers for you, and want to start seeing test pics from ya!

Sooo... I finished Emma's blanket, here's a pic of it. We had to take it outside to get the best light on it.
 



Attached Files:







Emma's Blanket.jpg
File size: 58.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kahlan83

TandA08 said:


> Whew! I had like 10 pages to catch up on. And now I hardly remember everything! But first - CONGRATS MANDY! I totally saw that line!!!! You should put that shirt on Matty and NOT say anything to them, see who is the first to notice and how long it takes!!!!
> 
> Steph, I'm confused now, is AF gone or did she come back??? I hope she's gone so you can move on!
> 
> Jenn, sorry about your laptop, that totally sucks, but at least you go a new one!
> 
> Brooke glad you're feeling better from the flu.
> 
> Ash how are ya girl? See ya on Sunday! ~ My baby shower - I am sooo excited!!!
> 
> Amanda, I'm crossing my fingers for you, and want to start seeing test pics from ya!
> 
> Sooo... I finished Emma's blanket, here's a pic of it. We had to take it outside to get the best light on it.

That's Gorgeous!!! 

OMG!! Potty training nightmares!! Matty sees the potty as a toy. He'll sit on it but he doesn't actually do anything. It's that Fischer price one that sings when you pee. He did go in the big toilet at my mom's last week so I'm thinking I'm going to buy one of those seats that fit on the regular toilet since he just thinks the potty is a toy....grrr...I do not want two in diapers!

Wish I could come to your shower....I like seeing all the cute baby clothes...hate the games though. lol. I don't think I'll be getting another shower with this one...Josh said it's 'greedy'. * raspberry* I said it wasn't greedy if we have a girl, I have all boy stuff.

Glad to see you both are doing well!!!!


----------



## Kahlan83

Andi!!! f'x crossed for you darling. I hope you can get pregnant. But of course adoption/fostering is a wonderful option. 

Not sure how it works in the states but here if you foster first, the chances of getting approved for an adoption are better.


----------



## TandA08

Kahlan83 said:


> TandA08 said:
> 
> 
> Whew! I had like 10 pages to catch up on. And now I hardly remember everything! But first - CONGRATS MANDY! I totally saw that line!!!! You should put that shirt on Matty and NOT say anything to them, see who is the first to notice and how long it takes!!!!
> 
> Steph, I'm confused now, is AF gone or did she come back??? I hope she's gone so you can move on!
> 
> Jenn, sorry about your laptop, that totally sucks, but at least you go a new one!
> 
> Brooke glad you're feeling better from the flu.
> 
> Ash how are ya girl? See ya on Sunday! ~ My baby shower - I am sooo excited!!!
> 
> Amanda, I'm crossing my fingers for you, and want to start seeing test pics from ya!
> 
> Sooo... I finished Emma's blanket, here's a pic of it. We had to take it outside to get the best light on it.
> 
> That's Gorgeous!!!
> 
> OMG!! Potty training nightmares!! Matty sees the potty as a toy. He'll sit on it but he doesn't actually do anything. It's that Fischer price one that sings when you pee. He did go in the big toilet at my mom's last week so I'm thinking I'm going to buy one of those seats that fit on the regular toilet since he just thinks the potty is a toy....grrr...I do not want two in diapers!
> 
> Wish I could come to your shower....I like seeing all the cute baby clothes...hate the games though. lol. I don't think I'll be getting another shower with this one...Josh said it's 'greedy'. * raspberry* I said it wasn't greedy if we have a girl, I have all boy stuff.
> 
> Glad to see you both are doing well!!!!Click to expand...

Yeah, I hate baby shower games too! So I made sure to tell my mom that we wouldn't be doing ANY baby shower games. Plus we are doing the shower co-ed so I'm sure the guys will appreciate it better too. 

Do a baby shower AFTER the baby is here, then nobody will think it's greedy, it'll be more of a meet the 2nd baby type shower!!!


----------



## Kahlan83

TandA08 said:


> Yeah, I hate baby shower games too! So I made sure to tell my mom that we wouldn't be doing ANY baby shower games. Plus we are doing the shower co-ed so I'm sure the guys will appreciate it better too.
> 
> Do a baby shower AFTER the baby is here, then nobody will think it's greedy, it'll be more of a meet the 2nd baby type shower!!!

Well I told him that I was doing a registry with TRU. He said that if my mom threw another shower, his family wouldn't go because they are old school European and don't believe in more than one shower. I said, I come for a huge family where there was a shower for almost every kid...with the exception of my cousin who has 6...her first two were girls and her last 4 were boys, so obviously after she was having the second boy she didn't get another one because she didn't need anything.

I wouldn't need much. New face clothes/towels, nipples, diapers etc...

If I do find out I"m having a girl that will be a totally different story. I'm mainly doing the registry so that if anyone asks me what to get as a present for the baby (if they want to buy a gift) it's all there and I don't get any repeats. I also need a new swing. the one I had for Matthew was old and it only went one direction so Matty hated it. When I tried him in the one my SIL had which went both directions he liked it. Only probably is that the one I wanted, they don't sell anymore. Booo!

My shower for Matty was a co-ed one at a hall. I did it that way so there wouldn't be any awkward party games....but if my mom insists this time then I'll let her do what she wants. Some things are not worth the problems. lol.


----------



## waiting2012

Well...LOL...Lots to reply to...
First off--I'm still spotting--not on my undies, but spotting all the same..Dr.Edwards' nurse called me to clarify about my bleeding and I told her about it and that I was still spotting but not needing a pad or anything but that its still there and trying to get finished I think..I cramped so bad this past week--longer than I've ever cramped so hopefully all that lining is now gone...Got 2 nights in a row of bd'ing--not sure if we'll go 3 in a row or not--don't want to push my luck so it'll depend on the OPK I take tonite..Pregnology says that I'm begin my most fertile period now--so it would be nice to bd just in case and then take tomorrow off--if I take tonite off that means bd tuesday and wednesday with my O' day according to the web being friday or saturday--I can't remember which it is...I am def bd'ing this weekend for sure..:winkwink: even if I got to tackle the dh! IF and that is a huge IF I get pregnant this cycle--I would be due Dec 22nd...With the fact that I have c/sections I could deliver as much as 2 weeks early so as early as Dec. 8th...:happydance:... It would be an extra special Christmas at that!

Mandy--its such a nice feeling knowing you maybe further than the ole 3 wks that you thought! And since delivery could go early--you maybe having a *US* Thanksgiving bundle...I know Thanksgiving is earlier for ya'll in Canada and the UK...It would be awesome if we all could have 2012 bundles!

Amanda--many fingers and toes crossed for you sweetie!

Andi--same as Amanda--I hope everything is positive at the doctor's today and can't wait for your update! Congrats on the adoption thing getting started!!:happydance:

Tanya--the blanket is AWESOME girl!! I know you are super excited about your baby shower!!! I will send you something but it may be the summer (as we get caught up with bills since I lost that week of work and pay)...

Jenn--how is the new computer? 

Brooke--how are you sweetie????

Oh, yeah--Andi--let me know about the Vit D thing--that is awesome that it is working so well for you! So glad to see you are so upbeat and in a good place right now! 

Going to go and get something for lunch--I'm starving! Not like I couldn't stand to miss a meal or two--but I'm starving!


----------



## Kahlan83

waiting2012 said:


> Mandy--its such a nice feeling knowing you maybe further than the ole 3 wks that you thought! And since delivery could go early--you maybe having a *US* Thanksgiving bundle...I know Thanksgiving is earlier for ya'll in Canada and the UK...It would be awesome if we all could have 2012 bundles!
> 
> Going to go and get something for lunch--I'm starving! Not like I couldn't stand to miss a meal or two--but I'm starving!

yeah, our thanksgiving is in October. We actually do not have any holidays in November. We have rememberence day on the 11th but only govn't workers get it off work (not that it applies to me anyway :thumbup:)

I don't think I'll go early though, unless they tell me I need a planned c-section. my water broke on Matty's due date and I had him the next day.

Having lunch myself. PB&J.....on a wrap becuase sandwiches on bread make me gag, unless the bread is really really fresh or toasted. That's not a PG thing, that's just a mandy thing. :lol:

Tell the :witch: to take off eh? (just a little canuck humor there) I've got my F'x for you hun!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Still haven't set up the computer yet, still on my phone lol I will when I get out of work for sure, glad u slept good lst night with the a/c steph. Amanda-my shower is going to be may 27th so I have 2 more months. When do u test amanda?
Tanya-can u message me your adress so I can send you your gift please:) I LOVE the blanket, I may get creative and 'attempt' to do something like that but I'm not great at those things so it probally wouldn't come out great. I attempted a few years ago to make my son a blanket out of his old baby clothes and I never could get it right lol.
Mandy-I'm excited for you:) have you called the doc yet?
Brooke-hoping af is a no show for you and also for you andi. Have you tested
Ashley-how are you feeling? How's the bump coming along??
My hubby told me last night that I look REALLY pregnant lmao, I guess maybe this week I have popped out a bit more:) finally! I try to take a bump pic this Friday for 23 weeks:) since its been a few weeks


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies :)
How is everyone today?
Andi--Sorry to hear your in pain,I am praying AF stays away ((hugs))

Tanya-- I love baby showers and I love that blanket how beautiful!!Tanya I wanted to ask if you are comfortable giving me your address?I would like to send you a gift xoxo IF not I understand

Jenn--How are you feeling hun??I am glad you got a new computer :) I did test yesterday was a bfn,I am holding my urine now and will try again today and post a pic later.

Ash--How are you hun?How have you been feeling?How is Q?

Amanda--I am CD 26 and tested yesterday and was a BFN so I believe I am out but I am ok with that,I will go in full gear this month with OPK and temping etc which i didn't this month.

Mandy-- I am happy for you and I bet if you did a digi it would show "pregnant"

Steph-- Like I said hun I feel your body had to cleanse itself like mine did and will pray things look up and u get that BFP soon :) Yay for the ac 

I woke up feeling kind of blah and its kind of cold out so I am having a lazy day.Aliah is coming home tomarrow so I am getting all the errands i need to get done today and tomarrow so I can take some time and enjoy here when she gets back,She LOVES to go to the local pond here and feed the fish they are HUGE trout this couple raises,I cant wait till the weather is better to bring her on the various trails :) I have missed her so much and she is growing so fast!!Time sure flys :(
Hugs N luv 2 you all :)


----------



## TandA08

Jenn and Brooke, you are too sweet, I will PM you both my address.

The blanket looks much better from that distance than if you were to look at it up close. The worst part of it is the ribbon trim - my machine hated it because I put too many layers of batting in it so the whole thing is sooo thick. But, it'll offer padding while she's doing tummy time or anything else on our wood floors!


----------



## waiting2012

Heading back to work..I've been playing on my FB page--Angry birds..:rofl:..Seems when I tried to come here it told me it was down for maintance so I figured it would be a while before I could get back...:dohh:...

Send me your address too..In fact I need everyone's again--I packed up the Xmas cards sent to me from ya'll and they are in the attic with the rest of the Xmas stuff...again, :dohh:..

Talk to ya'll soon!!


----------



## waiting2012

Got your message Tanya....Now if everyone else will send me theirs...
Oh, I forgot Mandy..The baby shower thing--Wes was 5 when I had Adrian--and I was so sure my mom would have given me a shower--I mean I had NOTHING for a girl--but nope...She wouldn't do it...made me mad too...She did make a baby blanket for Adrian, and bought her clothes and stuff like that--but the big items like the stroller we ended up having to get...Oh well, right..She's 11 now--can't dwell on it, but it did hurt my feelings...I figure since it'll be between 11 and 12 years since my last pregnancy--should I be able to carry to term--someone better give me a shower...:rofl:...I'm sure the ladies I work with will...Not on the greatest terms with my MIL so I don't count on much ever coming from her--she didn't even get the kids Christmas or B-day this last year--cause she was pissed at Jason..Oh well to that one too--what goes around comes around and that is why we are going to court. Anyhoo...I hope someone does do a shower for you sweetie--you deserve it! :winkwink:

I'm about to head on home...We are having bisquits with sausage gravy and Jason texted to tell me it's about all finished..Yay! Supper when I get home! No waiting...hee hee...


----------



## Affyash

Wowza there was so much to catch up on!!! I'm totally going to forget stuff!!

First off, BIG CONGRATS Mandy!!! This is fabulous news! I totally see you're lines, and Brooke is right, I bet you a digital would show prego now! And I would absolutely have another shower, even if it is a boy. Gifts can be simple and small and inexpensive. Every baby deserves a celebration that it's here or on the way. So happy for you and your family!

Tanya, your blanket is beautiful! I absolutely know how you feel about the binding on quilts, on my last one, I just used a cotton fabric instead of the ribbon fabric and it turned out much better. But it looks fabulous either way! I'll be getting your gift for the shower on Sat, so hopefully I can get anything that's leftover from everyone else's purchases. Or maybe, even though it seems insensitive, a gift card since those were actually so awesome for me once I realized what I REALLY needed and didn't have the cash to go buy! LOL!

Steph I'm glad the witch has finally left, or at least slowed to a lame trickle! Just because she's lasting a bit longer this time doesn't necessarily mean O will be delayed. I like your idea of continuing to BD and use OPKs in case O comes early...or I guess on time! Good luck hun and enjoy all the baby makin' booty shakin'!

Brooke what sweet words you had for all of us! We love you too! And don't worry about being on and off of here. At least for me, I totally understand the ups and downs of life and just knowing how you feel about us girls is all that matters! Even when I'm not on here everyday, I think of you all all the time. FX for you this month or next or next or next! I'll be here with you guys until the end! 

Jenn so sucks about the computer but awesome that DH felt bad enough to replace it! I want to see a new bump pic! If you've actually popped, that's awesome! LOL! Hope everything's well with you!

Andi I'm so glad to hear that the appt is today, please do update us when you can. And it is so awesome that you're actually getting the ball rolling with the adoption classes. It really is such a wonderful thing to be able to provide a family and parents for a baby or child who needs it. FX for you and your family!!!

Amanda, can't wait to see the tests girl! I am so hopeful this is your month! The creamy CM in abundance was one of my big indicators of a BFP. In fact, it hasn't stopped! Even if this isn't the cycle, don't you have your doc appt coming up soon? At least you should get some answers one way or another! So excited for you, keep us posted!!!

OK, so not a whole lot going on with me. I took Q to his follow up ear appointment this morning and sure enough, they're not as healed as the doctor would like to see. So, I am going to get a referral for an ENT and get him his ear tubes. I will also look into the pediatric chiropractics (did I mention this to you guys) because I guess adjusting them can help with fluid drainage in their ears. Maybe it will help! I'm doing awesome. Still battling with the occasional nausea which does suck, but it's all good. It should be gone soon I hope!!! I have my next appt (and ultrasound!!!) on Friday and I just can't wait. I could piss my pants just thinking about it! I'll keep you all posted! And I'll be on more regularly this week I promise!!!! Love ya!


----------



## AmandaBaby

9 dpo today! Cm isn't as creamy as previous days but it still feels very wet. My cervix is high, hard and feels very much closed :) I'm still having a few twinge like cramps in my front and back. Yesterday I was very moody and today I feel very irritable. I kind of just feel pregnant too... I'm due in 4 days and I think in previous months my cervix has started to open by now and its lowered so maybe that's a good sign? I'll test again tonight this afternoon so fingers.crossed it shows something. I wonder if maybe my LP will be longer this month.. Who knows? Well I shall get on properly tonight and reply.
Xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well........I'm having surgery April 10, at 10:30 a.m. to get rid of the nasty cyst which the doc thinks is keeping me from getting pregnant. Also.... the doc. doesn't trust the base's SA soooo hes going to do his own we have to pay around $70 to have that done. He said he's going to go in my belly button and look around and get rid of the cyst and make sure the fallopian tubes are still good and open and everything else if he see's endo he will remove it then :) I'm so happy we are getting somewhere and HE BELIEVES me and Jason WILL get pregnant ON OUR OWN :) I'm so excited to hear that :) after all the negatives we finally have something to look forward to :) he said if it looks impossible he will make us a test tube baby LOL...he said IT WILL WORK and no adoption LOL...so we shall see what happens from here on out :) I'm excited, scared, relieved :) a lot of things at once :) SOOO HAPPY! 

I will update when I know more...my AF is a day late today :) soooo we'll see what happens :) LOL


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies,I tested and it was shark white I couldnt even get a darn evap to obsess over LOL!!Tanya ty for your address :) I have a gift in mind that I think you will like,I also want to send out a gift to you Jenn and also to you Ashley. So addresses please and ty.
So my little cousin came down to my aunts tonight and she was like Hey will you watch secret life with me?I said sure let me finish up the dishes.So we watched it and I am HOOKED!LOL Has anyone or does anyone watch it?Its about a bunch of high school kids but I just loved it,Alot of drama tho haha I guess as a women we all seek some drama UNLESS its in our lives.Steph i will send you my address when I have one LOL.We should be moving in BY EASTER I am sooo excited!!!!!!!My sis called me tonight and asked to keep Aliah until friday as she was planning to come down for the weekend but I said no,My reason is I miss my baby and while I feel bad for my sis she makes me SO MAD!!She says to me on the phone well if you want her COME GET HER AND HUNG up on me!!!Needless to say its a 3 hour drive but my a&& WILL be going tomarrow to pick her up!!I would of went tonight but I didnt want Aliah to have a 6 hour ride so close to bedtime plus I need a night to cool down I dont want to argue with my sis in front of my daughter but I am going to tell her SHE IS NOT TAKING her again for awhile!It seems lately its a FIGHT to get my daughter back when she has her!!!She says well 3 more days is no big deal,Its a BIG deal to me when I miss my babygirl.Ugh she frusterates me!!Well I know she is good to her and I know she is safe but i dont like the games she plays so as I said I am letting her know she IS NOT taking her back home with her for awhile and also dh and I talked a few weeks back and he asked me NOT to allow my sister to move in,He said she will never move out if we allow her to.Any thoughts???I mean YES I am mad @ her right now BUT I love my sister and I promised to help her and allow her to stay while she got settled..I also love my husband and dont want to cause friction....Any help or advise??He said I should of never promised her without asking him which he has a valid point BUT his brother stayed RENT free on our futon a few years back for almost 6 months and his son would come over every weekend which was awful as he has NO manners and i never complained...I just dont know what to do.I REALLY feel I am out as far as being BFP this month,I was kind of snappy tonight with dh and just feel like that witch is on her way in to rip my cervix to shreds :( Well I am off to order some OPK and HPT I want to stock up :) And IF by chance I am pregnant I will just give them to someone who could use them on here :)
I know we are all busy and have our own lives but I had a cool idea,,,So one of us could buy a card I could start if you all agree and what i would do is write a note and send it off to one of you who would then do the same and so on and so forth,Then I would get it back @ the end to keep forever and then someone else could do it until we all have one :)
Just a thought,I did it in school and still have the card and it was pretty cool.Well I am off to order some tests lol.
Ash did you ever get the tests from Jenn??I think they were some SUPER lucky tests so I was wondering if you would send me one???I need some luck over here lol hugs n luv 2 u all

** Andi and Amanda I am PRAYING you BOTH see a BFP this week BABY DUST TO YOU ALL XOXOXO


----------



## brooke1993

Amanda
I am praying you get 2 lines xoxoxoxoxo I will check back to see your test please post if you can a picture of it :) :) Come on BFP!!!!

Andi--You should test too give us something to look @ :)


----------



## brooke1993

AndreaFlorida said:


> Well........I'm having surgery April 10, at 10:30 a.m. to get rid of the nasty cyst which the doc thinks is keeping me from getting pregnant. Also.... the doc. doesn't trust the base's SA soooo hes going to do his own we have to pay around $70 to have that done. He said he's going to go in my belly button and look around and get rid of the cyst and make sure the fallopian tubes are still good and open and everything else if he see's endo he will remove it then :) I'm so happy we are getting somewhere and HE BELIEVES me and Jason WILL get pregnant ON OUR OWN :) I'm so excited to hear that :) after all the negatives we finally have something to look forward to :) he said if it looks impossible he will make us a test tube baby LOL...he said IT WILL WORK and no adoption LOL...so we shall see what happens from here on out :) I'm excited, scared, relieved :) a lot of things at once :) SOOO HAPPY!
> 
> I will update when I know more...my AF is a day late today :) soooo we'll see what happens :) LOL

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Great news Andi i just know you will get a BFP and i am hoping you have one in the making THIS round but if not we have no other choice but to keep trying :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

So pissed right now.. Got home and no internet connection right and my phone is being slower than Methusala... My opk is a toss up as I forgot to at 7-730 and peed at 8 instead... I think something is trying to show but my pics arent picking up the line I see when looking..hopefully I will see that blazing line soon..
Amanda things sound good hun!!!
I want to reply to everyone but prefer to do so when online its easier that way. Hope ya ll dont mind! :hugs: I am here though so I stay caught up.. In the bath too..lol... Got to shave..maybe itll help the hubby get in the mood...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Damn a lot to respond to!!:rofl:


----------



## Affyash

Andi I am so happy to hear all this! Minus the surgery part of course! I didn't know you had a cyst, what kind is it? Ovarian? I hope it all goes smoothly and you really can conceive a little one on your own!!! Or maybe you already have teehee!!

Brooke I hope all the moodiness is just a sign that you caught your eggo too! As for your sister, as much as this sucks to hear, if it were me I would tell her it's just not going to work to have her live with you guys right now. With your history with her hitting on dh and the way she trying to keep aliah all the time I would just be cautious. I know you love her and I'm sure she loves you too but it could be a lot of drama for you during a time when you and dh need to focus on your family. But that's just my two cents I'll support you whatever you decide!

Oh Amanda I would just die if you caught your eggo this month too! Sounds promising Hun, "wet" is exactly how I felt!! Fx for you!!

Steph I think you were close enough with your opk test time. It's all good. I remember for awhile when I was using them I had faint lines or nothing and got so discouraged and then all the sudden I'd start getting nice dark lines. I was never a gradual build up sorta girl it was either very negative or very positive. So excited for you for this cycle! Fx you can prove Gail wrong and get your bfp early...maybe she meant you'll deliver in 1/13!!! Oh and I sooooo need a bath so I can shave is not even funny...I'm like chewbacca right now!!!

K I think I'm off to bed super damn tired again! Be on tomorrow! Love ya!!


----------



## Kahlan83

wow....so much to say....

Ash: Sorry to hear that Q's ears are still infected. I had a girlfriend when I was growing up that ended up having to get tubes. afterwards though she was great and didn't have any problems. When my dad was dating this younger woman, she had two of her kids get tubes (they were 2.5 & 1) They were a bit cranky when they woke up but again, great after they had some rest. I hope Q feels better soon. Poor little guy. Glad to hear little bean is still good too!!

Amanda: Still looks promising to me, especially if you feel closed and high at this late in the game. We can be Due date buddies if you do get a :BFP: ahha, we can call ourselves the A team right?

Andi: Oh no! But at least the doctor is being really positive about it. It happens too many times that doctors give you the worse possible news. Nice to hear there are still good ones out there.

Brooke: When it comes to your sister having your daughter maybe you just have to remind her nicely that she is your daughter and that you do love that she has a great auntie relationship with her, you do want her back. I miss Matty more now when he goes to stay overnight with grandparents...more now that I'm a SAHM then when I was working. As for the living with you...that's a little tricky.....will you saying no really put her in a tight situation?

Steph: I still have my f'x for you baby doll. :hugs:

AS for me. Well the midwives got back to me and it turns out that because my BMI is high they won't take me because I'm considered High risk. Dman it. nothing but prejdice for the plump ladies. I had a really long hard cry because it made me get upset and think those bad thoughts like Maybe it's not a good idea to be pregnant and that if I loose some more weight then I can have my natural birth....hubby got mad at me and said that I have no one but myself to blame for my weight getting so out of control. To be honest I really didn't think I'd get pregnant the first month after finding out about hte PCOS. Well the assistant gave me the name of a good OB that will probably be more apt for a VBAC.

BTW yes I go to my GP tomorrow afternoon. It's a shame because one of the things I hate about OB's is that you get there for your appt and then end up waiting another 30 mins before they see you and then it's like 10 minutes and done....seems like a whole waste of time.....midwives are notoriously on time. But well I just hope that this OB doesn't give me a hard time about my weight. I"m well aware that I'm obese and I don't need some dude telling me that I shouldn't be pregnant...well you know what, apparently I"m fertile....so that makes me doubt the whole PCOS theory....but well...whatever. AS long as I don't go into labor had have the nurses constantly asking me if I want drugs I can handle it better this time around. I asked one of my best friends (the baby's future godmother) to be there with Josh and I when I do give birth. she'll make sure that they don't bug me too much....and she's not polite when she gets mad. Hahaha. love her sooo much.

We're also considering changing our GP because she's so far away. She's in the City and traffic is usually bad by the time we get out of the appt. I called a couple local doctors today but haven't heard back yet. Unfortunately in Ontario, you can't just change doctors on a whim, you have to make sure they are accepting patients. It's so hard to find a good doctor out here.

I don't want another C-section but if it happens that way then I have no choice right...as long as BabyG gets here safe. It also means that there will be no guessing with #3 because I'll have to have a planned c-section because midwives will not take someone who's had to previous C-sections. AT least I won't have to go through labor....I guess....

So I made a pack with myself today that I'm not going to touch anything bad. I'll allow a treat here or there but I've been kind of going overboard and I need to eat more good stuff, like veggies. and Fruit.... I know you're not supposed to lose weight when your pregnant but if I can't get rid of some fat and still keep the baby okay I think we'll be good. I'm going to talk to my GP tomorrow about what's acceptable in terms of exercise. I'm dreading taking the train...ugg....hubby is going to a Leaf's hockey game in teh city and with rush hour traffic he won't make it back in time to pick up my brother. I really need to get my license!!

anyway....thanks for the ear ladies. BTW, Brooke, that card thing sounds fun, kind of like a chain mail but there is no message of doom attached to it.


----------



## AmandaBaby

LJKDNBVHKASIUREBEPUIBVEPAWSJLD fnuibiuodvbgpouiehdnduibeupighioghs;abrpuiytoeiwafnporuibgpaurhtapiownfeoigob!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I THINK I JUST GOT MY B(Faint)P!!!:happydance:
I.AM.BEAMING!

Tested with my IC and saw a very faint line, within the limit! Like after 3-4 minutes! I can see it in real life and have never ever gotton anything like a line on my cheapie HPTs!!!! I scanned it and can see it, even more so when I edited it. Basically ran to the shops and bought some FRERs so just waiting to build up some pee!!! i'm so ecstatic! I'm basically shaking, cried a bit and am sick with excitement!! OH is tired after a long day at work so he isn't showing the level of excitement I want haha, damn men! But i'm sure he will soon :)
I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!
I'm so so sure this is it though, i've never seen such a great line on my tests since my last pregnancy! It goes the whole way through. My other "maybe" lines have always been gappy!! OMG!
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-03-27 at 7.48.47 PM.png
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3









Screen shot 2012-03-27 at 7.48.37 PM.png
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4









Screen shot 2012-03-27 at 7.47.43 PM.png
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AmandaBaby

No editing needed here!!!!
Mandy!! WE'RE THE AMANDA-TEAM!!!! Hahahaha :happydance:
So, i've already told OH, my mum, sister and dad and Oh is gonna tell his family tomorrow! I can't contain myself. I wanna tell everyone now haha.

Well, I think i'm just blabbering now, so, i'm gonna go find me a ticker! :D
 



Attached Files:







March HPT 9 DPO 4_NEW.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Omg omg congrats Amanda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kahlan83

AmandaBaby said:


> No editing needed here!!!!
> Mandy!! WE'RE THE AMANDA-TEAM!!!! Hahahaha :happydance:
> So, i've already told OH, my mum, sister and dad and Oh is gonna tell his family tomorrow! I can't contain myself. I wanna tell everyone now haha.
> 
> Well, I think i'm just blabbering now, so, i'm gonna go find me a ticker! :D

YAY!!! Told ya!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So based on your LMP when are you due? Mine is between dec 1 -8th...depending on when my period should have been. I'm going to say that it should have been here on Sunday which would give me Dec 1.

Let's Go A Team!!!

Well, here is my long awaited digi test

no mistaking that Big Fat Yes. Digi's don't lie!!!

I won't be on much today because I have to leave in about 1.5 hrs and I have to take the train both ways. i hope the Leafs win cuz if not, I'll be pretty pissed that no only have they been breaking my heart since I was a kid, but they made me have to take public transportation with a 2.5 year old.

Off to the GP. She's going to be really surprised that it happened so quickly. feeling more positive today. I may be fat but I didn't have any real health issues with my last pregnancy and I was overweight then too...actually by bp went down and the doctor had put me in the hospital because it was low my whole pregnancy (which she wasn't concerned about) but then went up (still in normal range) but high for me considering that I'd been lower the whole time.

Like I said. As long as this ob guy isn't insensitive about my weight, we should get a long just fine. I'm not going back to my other OB because the wait time was WAY TOO LONG. once I waited so long that it seemed like I watched a whole season of Friends.....

So excited for you Amanda!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3048[1].jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Oh forgot to mention I woke up to the :witch: this morning and in horrible pain and well I guess I gotta go to the store for Tylenol I'm not allowed to take motrin til a week or so after my surgery :( and ALL I HAVE IN THIS HOUSE IS MOTRIN :( OMGGGGGG!!!


----------



## waiting2012

HOLY SHIT...:rofl:

Amanda and Mandy!!! 2 more :bfp:s!!! YEAH!!! I guess I need to change the title and add them in!!! OMG!!!
Wahoo!!! Amanda!!!! I'm just tickled to death for you!!! :happydance::happydance:!!!!

I have so much to reply to but I'm on my am break and there just enough time..But quick recap--
Brooke--Love the idea of the card hun! (and I will post what I think about the sis at lunch)
Andi--sorry that damn witch found you! :cry: But great news about the cyst removal!
Mandy--Good luck finding an OB--it shouldn't matter your weight hun-- a lot of "big" girls give birth naturally! I was supposed to have an induction with Adrian--but being so miserable with that pregnancy--I chose to do the c/section--it was wonderful the second time around! Not as much pain, etc...

As for me--I'll post my OPK pics at lunch--I actually see a bit of progression--I took one this am to see if holding my urine all night would make a difference and it did--there is a def faint line on it! We bd'ed now 3 nights in a row--I told Jason to be ready because if I test when I get home and that line is darker--we are going for 4 in a row...:winkwink:
I even put my crack crawling purple lacy undies on to get him in the mood for later! :rofl::blush: I may take tomorrow night off from BDing but then again--ehh...maybe we won't...LOL...
I will post more at lunch, I promise!!
Love and Hugs!!!


----------



## TandA08

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG! AMANDA!!! I am soooo ecstatic for you!!! This is just awesome news!!!! I just KNEW you'd get your eggy soon!!! Woohooo 2 ladies within the same week - just like when me and Jenn got ours! This is just soooo wonderful! I'd have to say you just made my day!! So uh, yeah... what's your due date, cause it seems it'll be in Decemeber? Maybe you'll have a little bundle of joy by the time I get out to Aussie for Christmas with my bundle!!!!!

Mandy - lovin that digi test! That's so awesome!!

Andi, sorry to hear that you have to have surgery, but hey, at least this Dr isn't blowing you off and is going to give you the answers you so desperately deserve! Sorry the witch got you today!


----------



## TandA08

Brooke, I agree with what Ash said about your sister.

Ash! Yay for your u/s on Friday! I can't wait to hear all about that appt! Excited to see you on Sunday too!!!


----------



## Affyash

ADKJROAIWEHGA;KHVKLCNV;KHV;OHJDV!!!!!!!!!!

AMANDA!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!! I cannot believe that both you and Mandy got your BFPs this week!!!! I just knew this was going to happen for you! I am over the moon for the two of you!!!! FX this are the stickiest, cutest, happiest bundles of joy there ever was!!!

Mandy, great digi by the way! I'm so happy for you! And don't you dare start worrying about being too big. Like Steph said, big girls have babies all the time with no complications. Just do what you're planning and be the best you can be and it will all work out. I too was hoping for a VBAC and while I haven't discussed it with my doctor yet, I'm not sure that she'll allow me to try. We'll just have to see how it goes. But I have heard that once you've had one and know what to expect, the subsequent c-secs aren't that bad. FX for you!!

Andi did the witch really get you? I'm so sorry! But you're moving onto a new chapter in this journey and you're going to get all cleaned up and ready for a baby, so chin up! Things are looking your way!!!

Stephy glad you're seeing some progression in your tests. Nothing's better than seeing that SUPER fertile line show up (OK a BFP is better, but you know what I mean!) I almost fell through the floor that one OPK that the test line was darker than the control line. So, you, Andi and Brookey are next, I cannot wait for the three of you to get your BFPs. And ladies, I PROMISE, IT WILL HAPPEN FOR ALL OF US! I can just feel it!!!

Jenn hope you're doing good!!! Hugs!

Tanya you too! How have you been feeling lately? Any more dizzy spells? I forgot to mention that I read on I think the What to Expect When You're Expecting site last night that dizziness is super common in pregnancy due to the relaxation of our blood vessels from all the hormones and it's difficult for the blood to return to the heart because of...you guessed it...low blood pressure. So, just another reassurance that you're totally fine. Hope all is well!

Brooke hope all is well for you today too! Hope you get to hold your baby girl again on this fine day! Give her kisses from all of us! :)

I'm awesome this morning. Totally had m/s most of the day yesterday. It seemed to have gone away for about a week for the most part and now it seems to be creeping back in. Ugh! But it's all good, I haven't actually gotten sick and if I just keep my stomach full (like the bird eater suggested! LOL) I seem to be better. So, I'll check back in in a little while...

Just wanted to say...BIG HUGE CONGRATS TO THE GIRLS WHO HAVE GOTTEN THIER BFPS THIS WEEK! FABULOUS NEWS!!!


----------



## Affyash

Tanya, odd, but I happened to pull this up right when I finished writing to you...so, here ya go!

https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/your-body/week-12/dizziness.aspx


----------



## TandA08

Thanks Ash! Yeah I knew that dizzyness was normal, but it was the "almost fainting" part that was getting me. I actually haven't had another one of those spells since seeing the Dr, but I do get dizzy from time to time, not too bad though. And, you ladies will be proud of me.... I have started taking the elevator in the mornings when I first get to work. So, that's one less trip up the stairs, and that early morning arrival is when the stairs are the most challenging. So now, the only time I use the stairs is when I leave and return from lunch, and to leave in the afternoon. Just enough to offer a little exercise but not too much to wear me out everyday like it had been.


----------



## waiting2012

Feeling overwhelmed with so much emotion... Prepare yourselves for a long post ladies!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh my gosh...This has been quite a long time coming hasn't it ladies!:happydance: Started this thread so long ago--nearly 6 months ago I think...To think it all started with a wish, a hope and a prayer that whoever got on board with me would end up pregnant even if I didn't...Of course Tanya and Jenn were like the "overachievers" of the group..:rofl:..:winkwink: getting their :bfp:s rather quickly! Amanda has struggled with the emotions of her loss and the fact that everywhere she turned there was someone else getting pregnant while not even trying and many times she sat on that ledge of dispair and we called her back reminding her that her time was coming--and now here it is! :happydance: Ashe has been a welcome friend and so supportive with her links and such and so happy that she is now just about out of the first trimester too! Brooke, I met when I guess I thought I had a :bfp: but apparently mine wasn't afterall but hers was and she lost that one:cry: but hung in there and joined us--she has faced so much like we all have and I'm sure her time will be upon us soon too! Andi, with her hands full with her oldest, her hubby in the military, and timing being what it is--very crucial was faced some serious blows these past months; but hope is in the horizon and I know just like her doctor told her--she WILL conceive on her own but I commend her for her ability to take the lemons that life has handed her and make lemonade with her choice to look into adoption--and I hope she continues on with that--there is nothing wrong with adopting and conceiving one of your own! :flower: I don't know what life or God has in store for me..Maybe this will be the month, I don't know--I told Jason that I don't want to have to get OPKs for the next 2 months--but if I do then I do... I am so envious of our 2 most recent :bfp:s but in a good way! :kiss: Everyone deserves to experience the miracle--that miracle that comes with finding out, stressing over the next 3 months, feeling the aches and pains and dizziness (Tanya), that eventually lead to a new life being brought into this world. A part of me thinks that it might happen this month, but can I really live up to my own expectations? Can I put on a happy, yet freaky face and get busy enough to make it happen or am I just like Gail said--complacent..Trying but not trying as hard as everyone else? Can I really keep my mojo going until and after I get a ++OPK? I am preparing myself for it NOT happening that way when it doesn't I won't be disappointed in the end...As my login implies--Waiting--2012... I've been waiting 11 years this coming July to have a take home baby--and it might not happen, but God knows I'm not thinking about it or trying this month...I'm not sure how long before I fall back into that complacent mode that got me here...How long until I fall back into the old patterns and bd routines of nonexistant baby making? I'm ever so grateful that God has given me the opportunities I have and to be a part of each and every one of your lives..It has been an extreme joy and though my heart aches for what I wish I had too--My heart cries out in an unbelievable amount of happiness for I got to be part of ya'lls journey to conceiving your little miracles... I know one day I'll get mine--its in the forecast--right? Just because it was predicted to happen next year--many factors affect that--like the desire to make it happen sooner...What wonderful gift our mommies-to-be have been blessed with and the nice thing is knowing that you know what a gift it is! Love ya'll so much! 

Many Congrats again to Mandy, and Amanda--and yes, just like Tanya & Jenn--due around the same time!:thumbup:

Brooke--I LOVE the Card Idea!!! And as far as the situation with your sister--it should not be a matter of whether your hubby had someone live with you or not in the past--your heart is telling you what the right thing to do is...IN MY OPINION--please don't take this the wrong way--but your sister needs to find her own inner peace--she is using your daughter and her attraction to your husband to get it--that in my opinion is not the way to go. Her desire to be "you" has overshadowed the relationship ya'll could and should have--I say this as we deal with my MIL..Not the same but then again--it is. My MIL has my stepdaughter for one reason--she couldn't have children after having a stroke in her 20's. She married Jason's stepfather and wanted to give him a baby of his own with her--but couldn't. Jason's stepsister was the closest she had to a daughter of her own--she let her stay with an irresponsible member of the stepFIL's family and while crossing a major highway with her cousins--she was struck and killed by a car. When Jason got his exwife pregnant--he did right by her and married her one month after his daughter was born despite being told she might not be his, their marriage barely lasted a month. Jason was an OTR driver and Sahara was left with her mother who turn left her with whoever would take care of her--which ended up being my MIL and her husband...When it came to time to deal with the divorce between Jason and his ex--my MIL instead of siding with her son--sided with the ex and made sure the ex knew that she was more than happy to keep Sahara in her home--a replacement for a daughter she could not give my stepFIL and a replacement for the stepdaughter she let go and get killed..My stepFIL never did get over that--their marriage now is pretty nonexistant and now we fight to make it right by Sahara and give her the family home she so much wants and has wanted...It seems there is some hidden pain your sister is trying to deal with but can't because she is using your daughter and her relationship with you to make you feel guilty..STOP letting her make you feel guilty. You are a stronger person than all that. In your heart you know what the right thing is--I can't tell you what to do in your situation--you already know. Listen to your heart hun--look at her like any other adult in a similiar situation--she will always be your sister--she may not always like the choices you make in her regard but you have a family of your own now that needs to be looked after..:hugs::hugs:

Ok, going to go and get something for lunch and charge my computer while I do that--I'll be back in a bit before my lunch is over!..

Luv ya'll!!


----------



## Affyash

Holy moly Steph, what a download!

OK, Brooke, before I forget...The card is an EXCELLENT idea and I would be happy to participate! I'll message you my address in case you ever want to do that! Also, I never did get the tests from Jenn, I wish I could say I had so I could send them on to you...however, maybe we can make some magic OPK/HPTs of our own? I can buy some and send them to you in hopes that it works the same way Jenn's did for me!? LOL...

OK Steph, I can totally relate to how emotional you are right now on so many levels. Who knew that when you started this thread it would last so long and create so many meaningful friendships!? What a beautiful feeling that you started something so special and so important to so many of us. 

And I can absolutely understand how heartbreaking it is to not be prego YET yourself, as long as you've waited and as much as you've gone through. But, I promise you this, the "complacency" that you talk of is just God having told you that then wasn't the "perfect" time for you and your family. Everything that has happened has happened for a reason. We don't always understand what that reason is or why we have to deal with so much heartache to get what we want. But, it truly is what is destiny and what we need at that moment. I believe in this. So, what I'm trying to say is, BD all you can when you can. Don't worry about starting so early before you've gotten your positive OPK. Make it fun right now. Love your husband. Love your kids. Think about the possibilities of the future. Get all romantic about yourself and your life and stuff. THEN, when you do get your positive, BD til the sun comes up...OK not literally, but figuratively. I was worried about burning myself out before Oing every month for months until it dawned on me that with the O happening 12-36 hours after a positive, I really didn't need to worry about BDing until that night and like 6 nights after. That gives you hopefully 2 days before and 4 days after! So, it's all good, don't stress yourself out!

Finally, your family has dealt with so much with Jason's little girl, I truly hope this situation gets resolved in your and her favor. She needs her daddy and you as her mother. Your MIL sounds like a piece of work and while it's OK to grieve your past decisions, it's not OK to punish your family for your mistakes. My heart goes out to Jason and you and Sahara and I hope she can come home soon.

I love you girl, none of us would be here if it wasn't for you. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!

Geez, what an emotional couple days, what are we...a bunch of hormonal, TTC and prego women!? LOL!


----------



## waiting2012

I'm feeling rather good right now...I'm off work as of 4:45..Yay me...Not going home yet--I'm enjoying being online and probably won't head home till its closer to 5:30 which is my usual get off time anyhow...And these panties...OMG...They are about to be crochless because I'm tired of yanking them out of my crack...:rofl::rofl::rofl:...I talked to Jason a bit ago, and told him and he was like--I didn't tell ya to wear them, my responce was I wore them for him and he said you are at work, how are they benefiting me? :rofl::rofl::rofl:...

So Amanda--has fully sunk in yet hun???:happydance::happydance:...I bet you are floating on cloud 9 right now!!!


----------



## Kahlan83

Aww Steph! I couldn't imagine. We're all here for you babe. haha, about the underwear....

so went to the doctor, she said that she didn't think there was anything wrong with my weight and that it's stupid that the midwives wouldn't take me. Especially since Midwives in the states will take any woman no matter their size.

But she had no problem referring me to the OB the midwives recommended and he has really good feedback from what I've seen online.

Actually my doctor came in, sat down. Talked to Matty a little and then looked at me and I said "Well I'm pregnant..."

And she said, "Holy shit, well I'm so happy for you!" and we were talking some more and I said. "yeah well it's a shock since you said it would be hard to conceive." she replied with "You guys are so lucky...." I also mentioned that I didn't think it would happen this quickly, I was hoping to lose some weight first. she said "You can lose it after you have the baby." She's a great doctor, it's too bad we have to find another GP close to home....

And then she gave me a list of things I shouldn't do...the usual Said I could exercise but it couldn't be anything strenuous, so treadmill at a med speed is like the max.

Josh is all proud papa saying that he has super sperm now. maybe we can sell it and pay off some debt. haha.

I'm breaking out like crazy. GRRRRR! I hate this part but the good news is that my nails have never looked better.


----------



## waiting2012

Great news about the doctor Mandy!! Funny you mention your nails sweetie--I think taking the progesterone has finally helped level out my hormones because since taking it--they have grown like crazy...I actually have long nails now...LOL...and it wasn't that long ago that I trimmed them down...I wouldn't worry about your weight hun...Watch your caloric intake and avoid those empty calories as opposed to extra fruit and veges--don't forget your calcium either! I was big with both my pregnancies (before and after)...Just the way I'm built--so don't stress!!

Let us know when your first OB appointment is!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## waiting2012

Well, heading home--have to figure out what we are eating although--nothing sounds that good...UGH...I hate that...maybe just a sandwich tonite or a bowl of cereal...Who knows...LOL.
Hopefully, I'll have connection when I get home unlike last night...
Luv and hugs--and Yes, I'll try to remember to post yesterdays and todays OPKs for ya'll...Then you can tell what you think! :winkwink:


----------



## Kahlan83

waiting2012 said:


> Great news about the doctor Mandy!! Funny you mention your nails sweetie--I think taking the progesterone has finally helped level out my hormones because since taking it--they have grown like crazy...I actually have long nails now...LOL...and it wasn't that long ago that I trimmed them down...I wouldn't worry about your weight hun...Watch your caloric intake and avoid those empty calories as opposed to extra fruit and veges--don't forget your calcium either! I was big with both my pregnancies (before and after)...Just the way I'm built--so don't stress!!
> 
> Let us know when your first OB appointment is!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!

The receptionist was on lunch when I came out of my appt so my dr said she'd get her to fax over the referral and as soon as Bev got an answer she'd phone me with the date. once I have that I will call and cancel the appt that it still in place for me to see my old OB for the PCOS. lol....well I did say I wanted to get pregnant before I had to go to that so I wouldn't have to go on drugs right?

She also wants me to go for a dating ultrasound but said to wait until after I was approx. 6 weeks because right now you wouldn't see much. With Matty they could hardly find him at 12 weeks. My mom was here for a bit and it was hard to not tell her but it's for the best that we wait. She'd be so happy but she'd also be overbearing and I don't need that right now....no extra stress!!

Hey Ash, is Q into singing and dancing type groups on TV? You should check out "Splash and Boots" they are a Canadian group but Matty loves them. We went back in Feb to one of their shows and now he watches the DVD quite often. https://www.splashnboots.com/

Oh steph, you had to mention Cereal....now I want a big ol' bowl of it and I don't ahve any milk :nope: I can't drink cow's milk directly, upsets my stomach so I drink Rice milk. Only thing left is Matty's homo milk. :shrug:

well not that I'm trying to self promote or anything but if you want something to do...I write short stories on a site called Fictionpress.com My pen name is KahlanLocknar. They are romance to warn you but it kills some time. I was going to try persuing writing professionally but that's kind of back burner. I knew a girl doing her own publishing but that fell through. It's a good relaxation technique for me.

Anyho, have a good night. OH and I can update more often now because I have it set up to email everytime there's a new post and I get my email on my phone. haha...I'm not having another week of being MIA!!


----------



## brooke1993

OMG! Amanda CONGRATS!!!I am so so so happy for you!!!!!! Awesome news to come on to see :) :) :) WOOP!!
I agree with you ladies,I left @ 7am to get my baby today stopped off for lunch and got there about 11am MIND you she KNEW I was on my way well she was off shopping and when i asked where she said we will be back around noon so I went to a couple 2nd hand stores to browse and came back to her place STILL not there waited another 15 minutes called her NO answer...She FINALLY came back 2 hours later so ya I just got home alittle while ago.I was NOT and am not pleased,I just sent my sister a email.I told her she cant take Aliah to her place anymore and that I feel as if she needs to find her own place,She replyed with telling me I have always felt I was better and I would be a no one or nothing without my DH so ya I am crushed.But I dont want to be a debbie downer I am OVER the moon for you Amanda WHAT AN AWESOME late bday gift hun!!! I am excited for you and also excited to start this card thing we have all talked about.I have 2 addresses so far so I am going to send the card to Ash 1st and she can send from there :) I figure it will take us all about 6 months before we all have our cards signed or whatever we would like to do with them,For myself I think I am going to write a poem or something.I did not test today but have AF cramps and just feel out as I am alittle broken out but I am coming on strong this cycle :) I am not giving up!Thank you ALL for your love and support hugs n luv <3


----------



## Kahlan83

Brooke, sent you a friend request. I can send you my addy via pm.


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Oh my gosh...This has been quite a long time coming hasn't it ladies!:happydance: Started this thread so long ago--nearly 6 months ago I think...To think it all started with a wish, a hope and a prayer that whoever got on board with me would end up pregnant even if I didn't...Of course Tanya and Jenn were like the "overachievers" of the group..:rofl:..:winkwink: getting their :bfp:s rather quickly! Amanda has struggled with the emotions of her loss and the fact that everywhere she turned there was someone else getting pregnant while not even trying and many times she sat on that ledge of dispair and we called her back reminding her that her time was coming--and now here it is! :happydance: Ashe has been a welcome friend and so supportive with her links and such and so happy that she is now just about out of the first trimester too! Brooke, I met when I guess I thought I had a :bfp: but apparently mine wasn't afterall but hers was and she lost that one:cry: but hung in there and joined us--she has faced so much like we all have and I'm sure her time will be upon us soon too! Andi, with her hands full with her oldest, her hubby in the military, and timing being what it is--very crucial was faced some serious blows these past months; but hope is in the horizon and I know just like her doctor told her--she WILL conceive on her own but I commend her for her ability to take the lemons that life has handed her and make lemonade with her choice to look into adoption--and I hope she continues on with that--there is nothing wrong with adopting and conceiving one of your own! :flower: I don't know what life or God has in store for me..Maybe this will be the month, I don't know--I told Jason that I don't want to have to get OPKs for the next 2 months--but if I do then I do... I am so envious of our 2 most recent :bfp:s but in a good way! :kiss: Everyone deserves to experience the miracle--that miracle that comes with finding out, stressing over the next 3 months, feeling the aches and pains and dizziness (Tanya), that eventually lead to a new life being brought into this world. A part of me thinks that it might happen this month, but can I really live up to my own expectations? Can I put on a happy, yet freaky face and get busy enough to make it happen or am I just like Gail said--complacent..Trying but not trying as hard as everyone else? Can I really keep my mojo going until and after I get a ++OPK? I am preparing myself for it NOT happening that way when it doesn't I won't be disappointed in the end...As my login implies--Waiting--2012... I've been waiting 11 years this coming July to have a take home baby--and it might not happen, but God knows I'm not thinking about it or trying this month...I'm not sure how long before I fall back into that complacent mode that got me here...How long until I fall back into the old patterns and bd routines of nonexistant baby making? I'm ever so grateful that God has given me the opportunities I have and to be a part of each and every one of your lives..It has been an extreme joy and though my heart aches for what I wish I had too--My heart cries out in an unbelievable amount of happiness for I got to be part of ya'lls journey to conceiving your little miracles... I know one day I'll get mine--its in the forecast--right? Just because it was predicted to happen next year--many factors affect that--like the desire to make it happen sooner...What wonderful gift our mommies-to-be have been blessed with and the nice thing is knowing that you know what a gift it is! Love ya'll so much!
> 
> Many Congrats again to Mandy, and Amanda--and yes, just like Tanya & Jenn--due around the same time!:thumbup:
> 
> Brooke--I LOVE the Card Idea!!! And as far as the situation with your sister--it should not be a matter of whether your hubby had someone live with you or not in the past--your heart is telling you what the right thing to do is...IN MY OPINION--please don't take this the wrong way--but your sister needs to find her own inner peace--she is using your daughter and her attraction to your husband to get it--that in my opinion is not the way to go. Her desire to be "you" has overshadowed the relationship ya'll could and should have--I say this as we deal with my MIL..Not the same but then again--it is. My MIL has my stepdaughter for one reason--she couldn't have children after having a stroke in her 20's. She married Jason's stepfather and wanted to give him a baby of his own with her--but couldn't. Jason's stepsister was the closest she had to a daughter of her own--she let her stay with an irresponsible member of the stepFIL's family and while crossing a major highway with her cousins--she was struck and killed by a car. When Jason got his exwife pregnant--he did right by her and married her one month after his daughter was born despite being told she might not be his, their marriage barely lasted a month. Jason was an OTR driver and Sahara was left with her mother who turn left her with whoever would take care of her--which ended up being my MIL and her husband...When it came to time to deal with the divorce between Jason and his ex--my MIL instead of siding with her son--sided with the ex and made sure the ex knew that she was more than happy to keep Sahara in her home--a replacement for a daughter she could not give my stepFIL and a replacement for the stepdaughter she let go and get killed..My stepFIL never did get over that--their marriage now is pretty nonexistant and now we fight to make it right by Sahara and give her the family home she so much wants and has wanted...It seems there is some hidden pain your sister is trying to deal with but can't because she is using your daughter and her relationship with you to make you feel guilty..STOP letting her make you feel guilty. You are a stronger person than all that. In your heart you know what the right thing is--I can't tell you what to do in your situation--you already know. Listen to your heart hun--look at her like any other adult in a similiar situation--she will always be your sister--she may not always like the choices you make in her regard but you have a family of your own now that needs to be looked after..:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ok, going to go and get something for lunch and charge my computer while I do that--I'll be back in a bit before my lunch is over!..
> 
> Luv ya'll!!

I think your right she has said and done to much for me to have her live here and 2day was the icing on the cake so to speak,I just cant feel bad for her anymore...I feel bad she is lonely and she says she needs me,But so does my child and I just find it mentally and physically draining to try to please my sister anymore.I have been there for her as much as I can now as u said she MUST find her own way.She says she isnt moving back if she cant stay here and I feel thats on her not me.I just cant do it!!!Thanks 2 you and the rest of the ladies for the advice but in my heart I knew the answer I just wanted and needed some guidance.Luv n Hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Sweetie..the next time she emails or texts you-- tell her you love herand always will and the hardest part is letting her find her own happiness but that is why it is called tough love... She will look back and thank you for doing it. Be strong and know we are here for you should you get a guilty moment and feel like giving into her..:hugs:
I am without internet other than my phone which SUCKS so I wont be able to post my opk piks..ugh..
So right now watching 16&Pregnant...:rofl:


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Sweetie..the next time she emails or texts you-- tell her you love herand always will and the hardest part is letting her find her own happiness but that is why it is called tough love... She will look back and thank you for doing it. Be strong and know we are here for you should you get a guilty moment and feel like giving into her..:hugs:
> I am without internet other than my phone which SUCKS so I wont be able to post my opk piks..ugh..
> So right now watching 16&Pregnant...:rofl:


I just took a test.....BFN.And I can feel AF coming I am bitchy :growlmad: and feel like screaming @ every lil thing.I am off to bath Aliah and read her a book.I will try to pop back on xoxoxoxo and your right Steph she will thank me one day and she is just upsetting me with her words such as I would be nothing without my DH,I think she forgets I always depended on myself and still do but I also make choices with DH.Ugh she makes me mad but its a happy day,,,,Amanda is PREGNANT AND NICE DIGI MANDY! :hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Kahlan83

Check this out. Watched it twice. Almost cried at the end. Damn pg hormones.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKnfjdEPLJ0


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, screw me... Lol.. Just took my opk for tonite and nadda.. I am only 4 days in and I am realizing I may not O at all probably...my ticker says 11 th day of cycle with o occurring on cd 15 and that is probably off by one day... But I will never know... I checked my cp and its lo closed and soft with this bloody mucousy stuff..left over of af... I guess. Sorry to be so graphic.. I know.. Get regular and then try.. Guess this what I get for wishing for a miracle.. Going to bed..not in the mood to bd tonite...
Talk to yall later when I can get online...


----------



## waiting2012

Just when I thought it couldnt get worse... Jason got a letter from his attorney.. Things are going in his favor-will explain more tomorrow but now it will be august and that is just to set a trial date.. Not even the regular court date where I can watch my mil squirm...lol


----------



## AmandaBaby

Haven't had a chancenyo read through every post but before I forget, Steph, try not to worry about the opks. I found with mine I didn't really have a gradual progression. It would normally be very faint for a day then the next day it would br a bit darker amd id think oh a few more days then the next day ir was positive! So you might find that it'll be really close to ovulation that you'll get lines too.. If that makes sense? Haha. Really hope it happens soon for you!! :)

Andi, I'm so sorry to hear that af arrived!! Damn witch, although take out the W and add a B!! I'll have to read back tonight more about when your having the surgery. I hope it all goes well for you though!!! x

I'm pretty sure my due date is around the 10th December! Tanya when arenu coming here, fingers crossed I'll have had the baby before you get here :) I'm not feeling a lot of symptoms at the moment except fot a but of nausea.. Technically I haven't missed af yet either. Mandy, have you missed it? 
I've still got some if tests and 2 frers so I'm gonna keep testing haha. Biting my tongue as well trying not to tell my bets friend. I just wanna shout it to the world. I never though this.day would come!!!
Oh, and im getting some cramping too.. Should I be? Tanya, jenn, ash and Mandy did you get this too? Irs kind of inbetween ov pain and af pain but not near as bad as af. 
Hope all is good. Gonna go do some grocery shopping tonight and try get me some healthy food!! Can you ladies suggest anything?
Will try abd reply properly tonight!!
x


----------



## AmandaBaby

Mandy, I forgot to mention, congrats on the digi! How lovely!!! Xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So tomorrow I go get my b/c pills :) lol I have to take them so that I don't ovulate :) 

Then the doc told me he seen something "odd" and I go in on Monday for "exploratory" scope into my uterus...IM NERVOUS its called a hysterogram or something I dont remember what he called it LOL I was like what the HECK is that...and he told me....

The night before surgery he gave me a lax. to take eehhhhh :( so depressing LOL...hes like that way you won't get sick when you wake up from the anesthesia....I guess which is a good thing.....and then I get celebrex for the night before and after surgery.....funny how they use like arthritis meds for surgery LOL....I have some Lortabs from something prior so if I really am in that much pain I'll take one since the day of my surgery that night my son has a play and I'm going to go to that darn play even if I have to ride in a wheel chair LOL.....IM GOING! PERIOD! 

Well its late and WE BOUGHT A NEW TRUCK TODAY!!!!!!!! So I am TIRED :).....I will write more tomorrow :)

Hope you ladies all have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Kahlan83

Hey Amanda...

Yes, I got cramps. nothing too serious. It was actually my tip off that I might be pregnant. I don't think they will be as bad as when I was having Matty...they were horrible but because my uterus is used to it I think it will be fine this time around.

I'm not sure if I've actually missed AF yet. I wanna say based on my history and when I got the positive OPK that I my AF was due on Sunday, so I'm 3 days late but I tested positive on Friday morning, 2 days before AF was supposed to come.

I have a little nausea every once and a while but it's mostly when I wake up and it goes away after I eat something. Headaches are awful, pimples are awful and I have to watch myself around sweets cuz I just want to binge. I don't know fi that preggo talking or just me...hard to say....:shrug:

Don't worry Steph!!! :dust: Your day is coming. It's coming for Andi & Brooke too!!! I know it!!! I'm part psychic you know!!!


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies I just got the baby down and yes Amanda the cramps are completly normal as far as healthy foods I would say fruits,vegies,whole grain are all good.I LOVED waffles when i was preggers with strawberries on them :) I am so glad you got your BFP I went and tested as you and I are on the same cycle pretty much and notta BUT I was ok with it.I usually cry but knowing that 2 of you got a BFP in 1 month gave me some hope that one of these months it will be my turn :)
Amanda I wanna see if I am right with you so I am saying this I think you will give birth on December 3rd and I think your having a *"BOY" *Thats just my thoughts I am not a psychic 
Mandy I am saying *GIRL* for you and you will give birth on 12/7/12 :) I wanna see how close I am LOL BUT I have a STRONG STRONG feeling Amanda* BOY *and Mandy a *GIRL* :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

Well ladies I am cramping and my cervix feels closed which is so weird I am CD 27 so unless its going 2 be a late cycle I expect that witch to come 2morrow.Will keep you all updated
Here is my BFN as I promised to post....Dang I couldnt even get a darn evap Hhahahha.luv n hugs 
Steph chin up babes your MIL will get hers ;)

Yay on the new ride Andi :)

:thumbup: I ordered my OPK and HPT last night so FULL force I am coming back and going to try my hardest for that BFP.....
Oh ya Amanda dear werent u kinda taking it easy this month??As in did u temp and use opk?? They say when u take it easy and dont obsess it happens I am just curious I am almost certain u said u were having a lil laid back kinda month,Let me know if u did anything different :hugs::hugs:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:*Congrats again ladies *
 



Attached Files:







DSC07729.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AmandaBaby

Andi, hope you won't be in too much pain with the surgery! And really hoping the exploratory scope on Monday goes alright!! Fingers crossed you get your BFP soon!! Steph & Brooke too! :) xx

Mandy, when my "similar to AF" cramps started I actually had a good feeling too because they were earlier then usual! I think I read something about you having them so it had me wondering!  Glad they are normal, I think deep down I knew it but I needed reassurance!  

Brooke, I will definitely remember your predictions! My mums a bit physic too. She actually bought me a baby boy & girl top yesterday (the day I got my BFP - I hadnt even tested when she gave them to me) and she thinks I could be having twins! She also predicted that I was going to conceive in March, which I did. Like she was adament! :) How crazy would it be if you were both right :) I will hope you get your BFP soon! 
And yeah, this cycle was my more relaxed approach! It's actually funny because when I conceived last time, it was the second month in and I had literally given up (already!) and stopped stressing haha and then it happened and the same with this time. I didn't temp or use OPKs. Although, I did do an OPK towards the end of my fertile time because I actually didnt think I was going to ovulate, turned out the one I did, was positive. We didnt BD 1 and 2 days before the positive so I was worried i'd miss the egg! We just tried to keep sex fun although at the same time we did it every day through my suspected fertile period, we were buggered by the end of it and have barely done it since haha. I also tried to change my perspective on things, so there was no two week wait, no CD or DPO etc etc, although I clacked off and started using those terms around ovulation but I think it helped my mindset. And another thing I had read was to "welcome" the baby. It was like, a baby doesn't want to come into a stressful environment but a calm one.
It's so much easier said then done though. I think i'll always be a firm believer in the no stress approach but I dont think i'll ever really preach it because I know how hard it is to not stress or obsess when it's all you want. Every month I tried something different but it just happened to be the no stress month that did it :)
Hope any of that helps! :)


----------



## AmandaBaby

Jenn & tanya, I would love to send you both a present as well! :) I think I already have your addresses but if I find that I dn't, i'll get them off you soon! :) I'm taking 2 weeks off at the end of april/beginning of May so I probably won't send them until then because i'll need to suss out postage etc so you most likely won't get them before your baby showers, sorry :( I'm so excited though so buy something for you both :)

When did you both start buying things? I already have a lot haha but I wanna buy moooooooore! One of my best friends is actually quite newly pregnant and we were planning on going shopping for her baby soon, it'll be great to go for the both of us :)

I need something to pass the time. I always said I was just gonna take it one day at a time but it's so hard, i'm so excited haha

x


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So excited for you all...... woooooohooooooooo all these babies we are soon to get to see thats awesome :) 

I am exhausted we didn't get home til late last night after buying the truck....the only downfall is now we dont have a warranty on anything at the moment...if it breaks we have to fix it LOL....ehhh....scary thought but the truck is imaculate :) so I think it will be just fine :) 

Well the boys are driving me nuts already this morning and I'm cramping and the bleeding is heavy very heavy..thankfully it woke me up this morning just in time to get it cleaned up before I made a mess :( it was awful! 

Well I love you ladies :) and will be back on later today :) Gonna see what we can get into today :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm going to call the doctor.....I'm having a bit of an EMERGENCY situation....with all my bleeding and I passed a clot about the size of my fist.....sooo yea :( I had to rinse the tub out about 5 times after I got a shower...it looked like the worst war shed ever :( anyways I'll update an let you all know what happens...I start BC pills today I'm wondering if when I start them the blood flow will slow down a bit...I dunoooo :( So I'm gonna call and leave word for the doc :(


----------



## waiting2012

This mornings OPK...I will start doing them in the morning at at night..To see if I see anything:thumbup:.
Haven't caught up yet but will and may need to hold off replies until lunch...
We did :sex: this am although it wasn't like that..:rofl:...It was a drop your panties quickie..:rofl::blush:...TMI, I know...:rofl:
Ok going to catch up...

Can you tell I'm feeling better this am???:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--I actually have read where some ladies got pregnant right after the hysterogram--hope I spelled that right! Sorry you're having a rough AF! That just stinks!! Been there hun!! No fun at all!!

I'll post more at lunch, but congrats on the truck!!:hugs:


----------



## Kahlan83

I got a little scared this morning. I started having cramping on just my right side and it was a little painful and I was like "oh god...no...." but then it went away so I guess if it were etopic it wouldn't stop hurting right? God I hope it's normal.

I have to go for an ultrasound in 2-3 weeks for dating (don't know if I mentioned it already) she said right now they probably wouldn't see much so it was best to wait until after 6 weeks.

Got a new stove today!!! well new for me. My old one, two of the burners didn't work properly so my parents got a new one and gave me their old one, which still works perfectly. The oven is a little smaller but oh well.

Now I'm feeling these little twitches and they feel similar to when I felt Matty move but it's WAY TOO EARLY!!! Guess it's gas or muscle spasms.... Unless they really did miss something with that ultrasound in feb....which i doubt.

so now josh says that he would like me to wash the floor because we got a new stove. ug! Good thing I got a revel mop so it's not like i have to get out a bucket or anything.

I realized today too. Josh bought me tickets to see Madonna in September as our 11 year anniversary gift. I'm taking my bff and I was thinking, god by then I'm going to be like 6-7 months and I"m not going to fit in the seats! My BFF laughed as me. Nice eh? :cry:

I wasn't tempting this month. I just took the opk cuz I was curious and it happened to come back positive, but it's funny, the ic one came out positive but the clear blue digi said no. Then when I took FRER pg tests, they all come out really clear but the ic preggo tests are still really faint.....odd....

But anyway, so I have to go and wash the floor now....have a great day my lovely ladies!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Almost my lunch time...yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Kahlan83

waiting2012 said:


> Almost my lunch time...yay!!!!!!!

Lunch is always good....unless you have to eat something gross. I don't miss working at all!

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I ate my lunch with the kiddos today--so I had my leftover Sonic burger...mmmm.. I may have to run and get something with caffiene in it though--don't want an ice coffee today...Uh uh...tears my stomach if drink coffee to much...The weather is so beautiful today too! 

Now about the posts I've read so far....Hope I remember everything..LOL...
Amanda--healthy eating...Def up your fruit and veges, don't forget the whole grains, and drink plenty of milk and OJ...You'll be fine hun..I for one don't let myself go without the cravings--I've always given in to them--not like I'm eating chalk or anything like that (that is Pica--when you crave things that aren't food...Sometimes that can happen)

Brooke--Don't stress about your :bfn: hun, if the fat lady ain't singing yet--she might not afterall! :winkwink:

Mandy--cramping on either side is normal--but if you should feel pain in your shoulder--def get checked out! as long as your not bleeding or spotting all is good! The twitches maybe bubbles--but I felt my second babe move sooner than the first--Plus being a big girl--a little extra cushion that sits on top of the uterus--makes you feel things a little differently..I know it did for me...

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I should have gone in to the docs to get checked out but instead my child decides to be awful in school and I had to go take care of some business for him...he has an appt. later on tonight thank God 4 more hours and its his appt time! 

The doc wanted me to come in and I had to call and cancel so he just said prop my feet up but its slowed down since then thankfully!

Now I'm doing what the doc said taking my b/c pills and going to prop up my feet. The bleeding has slowed down a tiny bit....its not running down my legs anymore I know that is TMI but thats how bad it was just GUSHING out of me for about 20 minutes just all down my legs I had to run to the shower and jump in it and I called my mom paniking....I didn't know what the hell to do at that point. Thankfully its slowed down and I can actually wear a pad and not leak out....Well I guess I'm gonna go and rest until time for my sons appt later. I will update later on him to :( praying we get some sort of answers as to why he's doing some of the things that he is :(


----------



## calebsmom06

I have officially set up my computer:) I missed out on this card thing, what is that about?
Amanda-I cant believe you never got the opk's! I wonder if my hubby messed up the adress or something! Ugh men lol. Yea your about out of your first trimester:)
Andi-so sorry about your af! What did the doc say? That sounds really scary:(
Brooke-Sounds like your sis has some MAJOR jealousy issues that she really needs to grow up and get over! She will never be happy until she is happy with her own life and not wanting to live everyone elses, out of curiosity when do you think I will have my baby? I am due July 27:)
Mandy-congrats again:) Glad everything went well at the doc.
Amanda-Yeah:) I am super happy for you to! Yes the slight cramping/pulling is normal I had it a little bit in the first and beginning of second trimester
Stephanie-your time will come, god kinows what he is doing and you will be blessed with a bundle soon:)
Tanya-I am so excited isnt your shower this sunday? Ill try to get to the post office sometime this week:)
OMG I can not eat ANYTHING witho9ut this freakin heartburn and it freakin burns my throat fierce! Its horrible! I go through a bottle of tums in a week and a half! Never had this with my other 2:( Everyone says the baby will have lots of hair


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ohh and I hope the hysterogram or whatever works...maybe they'll let me get a pic of the screen while they are up in there LMAO!! Its full color and I should be able to see EVERYTHING in there LOL...gonna be nutty looking....I'll be back later this afternoon MUAHHHHZ :) ladies I have been missing you all so much :) I'm glad its back to the grind now :) and I'm home more than I have been :)


----------



## calebsmom06

I just got chills reading my ticker and seeing that I have less than 4 months left!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--good golly, hun!! Def rest up! Sorry to hear about your son...We have been having trouble with Adrian too...a 19 in social studies---apparently she failed to do and turn in 9 worksheets..:growlmad:....Oh, I was P.O.'ed to the max!!!

Jenn--I had the absolute worst heartburn with Adrian--and yes she was a HAIRY baby! the doctor who delivered her called in most of the staff on the OB/GYN ward at the hospital to look at all her hair and she had fine black fuzz all over her body too...:rofl:...can you say Sasquatch? :rofl:....My OB at the time had been in practice 20+years and NEVER had a baby so hairy be born....Go figure! :rofl:

Glad you got the computer set up hun! :happydance:..
You did make a mistake in your post--ok, editing whore--:rofl:...Ashe never got your OPK's not Amanda or was it Andi--you sent them too? :rofl:...Tell me to shut up--its ok...:rofl:

Off for a caffiene fix but I'll be back in a few minutes!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Anyways.......these are my b/c pills I got today and then our new truck and my oldest son on it...being weird....
 



Attached Files:







Yuck2.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5









Yuck3.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Affyash

Oh girls I've missed so much again...I've been reading on and off for like an hour in between things at work and now I can't remember everything!!!

Amanda, cramping (or lack of cramping) is super normal either way in early pregnancy. It's good that you're feeling something even if it's not as bad as AF. It will get stronger I bet. As long as there's no spotting (and even if there is really) you're all good! And that was a totally decent FRER line so I'd be pretty darn confident if I were you!!! When are you going to go see/talk to your doc? So happy for you hun!!

Mandy glad you got to go see the doc yesterday, it sounds like your OB will be much nicer than your previous experience. Good luck and def don't let them make you feel bad about your weight. That's like the last thing you should be thinking about. All will be good!

Andi I'm sorry you're in so much pain and having such a crazy period. I do hope it's nothing serious. Keep us posted. Oh and congrats on the truck, that's fun!

Brooke I'm sorry your sister is causing you pain right now. Sometimes those we love the most are the biggest sources of stress to us. Take it from me with my experience with my mom! I hope she's able to allow you to live your life while getting a nice one of her own. I'm glad she's so in love with your baby but she does need to recognize that she is your baby and DH is your husband. Again, I'm sorry. And I truly hope that your BFN turns into a big fat BFP for you!

Steph don't stress too much about the OPK. You will ovulate, it's just not time for your body yet. It might not be right back onto a 28 day schedule after such a long cycle just before. Hang in there!

Tanya and Jenn hope you're doing well today!

Love ya girls! Be back soon!


----------



## Affyash

Oh and Mandy I'll check out that site you gave me for the canadian band Matty likes. Quinn is always into music and stuff!! And I'll check out your short stories one of these days when I have some time to myself, I love romance stuff! :)


----------



## TandA08

I'm so so sorry ladies.... I will make this as brief but as detailed as I can. I have waay too many things on my mind right now. Totally stressed out with work, and a possible "problem with my gallbladder" as the DR put it. And I have yet another appt tomorrow... Then we are doing PI on Friday, so the rest of this week I will have very little time online. Little to none, like i probably shouldn't have spent the last almost hour reading everything and now replying.....

Anyway, Amanda, yes I had mild cramps off and on in the early weeks. And I hope to be in Australia at Christmas time!

Jenn, yes my baby shower is Sunday, and no worries if your gift doesn't make it in time, the address is still good after that :haha:

Ummmmm there was soooo much more... but I feel so rushed and I'm drawing a blank mind....... ladies.... sorry.... I'll try to catch back up again soon! Love you all so much and I miss you!


----------



## waiting2012

Going to my email right now--have to email the Army recruiter so Jason and I can sit down with Wes and see if he is able to enlist when he turns 17...OMG..Thats just a few weeks....Geesh where did the time go???

be back in a min...


----------



## Affyash

Oh Tanya that's awful, I hope you're OK! Take some time for yourself, don't worry about getting on here, but please text me if/when you know anything about your gall bladder. Hope the PI isn't too rough and they get the bulk of things done this weekend when you're not available. Love you girl!


----------



## waiting2012

Quick note...
Awesome truck Andi--LOVE IT!!! and those pills--I remember those days so long ago...:rofl:...

Tanya--gall bladder removed when Adrian was 6 weeks old--lovely...Wasn't too bad though all done laproscopically--Jenn better watch it too--that is another side effect of a hairy baby!!!

Ashe--feeling pretty good today--Dh not only left 1 deposit this am--but he claims 2...So he made up for NOT dtd last night...:rofl:..
Ok, now to email Sgt.Deem....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm blonde I keep saying GRAM at the end but its a

https://www.fertilitydr.com/fertility-tests-hsg-hys.html

Hysteroscopy!


----------



## waiting2012

LOL...I'll read up on that when I get off...I should get off early too! One of my 3 already went home sick--102 fever and one will leave between 4-430 when his mom gets off work..the other is already 3 so he can goto the 3's and 4's class...:happydance:...Got to pee and get back to work...Talk to ya'll soon, hope for a connection at the house..Tonite is choir too!


----------



## calebsmom06

Ewwwie I so dont want to think about getting anything 'removed' after the baby haha. I didnt know that was another side effect of a hairy baby! But who knows with my luck I have all this heartburn and ill have a bald baby haha. Hope everyone is doing good. Let us know about the recruiter:) Sounds like a great future for him


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks hun..i am already home but alas no internet yet and using my phone SUCKS!!!!!lol


----------



## Kahlan83

soooo tired. Don't know where it came from because i got 8 hrs last night and it's not like I do anything strenous....I didnt even change out of my pj's today. :blush:

I forgot all about this being exhausted just making dinner thing....kind of glad I'm not working, can you imagine.

No morning sickness...hopefully I can skip that part because it was for almost all 9 months with Matty.

I've been watching my baby movies. The other night I watched Father of hte Bride part 2, Nine months and Baby mama.

Don't know what I'll watch tonight but I'm thinking I'll probably doze off one the couch, so if I don't get back on tonight, that's why.

Hysterogram or whatever yeah I get it mixed up too but that was what they told me I'd have to have done but I don't now....I hope it goes smoothly for you though.

The only thing I ever had removed were my wisdom teeth, other than that I seem to be intact.

anyway, off to do dishes. :hugs: to all


----------



## waiting2012

To funny Mandy!
Get some rest hun!
I am taking it easy watching ghost hunters international..prob headung to bed soon too..love yall!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh boy, I had a serious dose of morning sickness when I woke up today!! No vomitting but just so so sick feeling and I was so tired last night!
I've had a bit of a healthy lunch today.. More healthy than usual
I had a nutella sandwich on wholemeal bread, a piece of spinach and feta quiche my boss made me haha, a banana, cruskits with Philadelphia and I have yogurt and grapes but I'll see if I have time to eat them!! 
Well lunch is nearly over sk I beat be off.
Will reply tonight xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My first pregnancy I had horrid heartburn and he had a head full of hair.....then.....my 2nd pregnancy the same thing and he had NO HAIR at all LOL :)


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies,
Jenn I had NO heartburn for Aliah and she had hair so i think it can go either way and I was thinking and I am just guessing but i think you will give birth on July 16th :) I think he will be 7 lbs 3 oz and 19 inches and you will be in labor for about 6 hours.I am writing all these predictions i have down lol.Its all in fun but will like to see how close I am.
Tanya hun rest and i hope you feel better and all goes well with your gall bladder xoxo
Andi nice truck!!And I hope the bleeding has slowed
Ash :) How have you been feeling hun??Is Q feeling better?
Steph hun you will see you will get a positive on the OPK soon hugs
Mandy how are you feeling?I agree as long as you have no shoulder pain or bleeding I think twinges and even sharp cramps that DONT last are ok
Amanda I hope your feeling good.I know u mentioned having sickness this am....Hmmmmm I used to think only ladies preggers with a GIRL had that but NOPE I think your having a BOY!! 
Well i am beat today i am CD 28 and still no AF I am just alittle miserable and crampy so maybe tomarrow.I took another test nothing there was shark white so I can assume I am out and she will show soon.I mean I am sure I would see something if there was a baby brewing.
Hugs n love 2 u all xoxoox

Cervix is high,soft but my cm is sticky/dry Any thoughts? Also feels closed :shrug:


----------



## waiting2012

Sitting waiting for the other teacher to get back.. Brooke maybe your Ics are duds??? I mean your essentially late if she is a no show today... Hmmmmm..
Dtd 2 x this am...:rofl: slut momma here...lol.. I do have pics to share again.. Will do that when on my am break..
Talk soon!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Tanya I hope an pray your appt. goes well today...thinking of you :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Kahlan83

No the sharp cramps didn't last more than a few minutes and then after I wrote on here, it switched to the other side. No shoulder pain per say, I did have like a muscle tightness but I think it was more due to leaning on my left side since I"m right handed, cuz it wasn't painful, more like the feeling you get before your arm falls alseep.

No cramps today, except for #2....sorry if that's TMI but it's a big deal for me. I haven't gone in 2 days....don't miss this part either but hopefully my gas will not be as bad as with Matty. I had to take Gas-X to release the pain of trapped gas.

So Today, My wonderful son decided to try and play with his 'winky' inside his diaper and it kind of exploded and that gelly stuff was EVERYWHERE! all over him, the bed, his PJ's. UG.

Josh siad "What's that?" and I said the stuff inside the diaper. He said "Really?" :roll: I can't believe he didn't know that's what absorbed all the pee. So I said, looks like someone is ready for the big toilet. He's pulled off his diaper twice in the last 2 weeks. Once he poop'd on the floor and the other he just said that he had peed. So we're going to let him pick out a potty seat on the 1st...one that goes on the big toilet. He doesn't seem to understand that the little one is for him to pee in, he still thinks it's a toy.

I took another IC today just to be sure and it's a little bit darker. I know, I'm going crazy cuz I had two frer and a Digi tell me I was but I still worry I've just been dreaming this whole thing.

Brooke, if AF hasn't shown up yet and your high and closed that sounds pretty promising. Isn't that What Amanda said she had....and look she got a :bfp:

As for the whole heartburn theory.... My heartburn was awful from about 5 months on. Matty didn't have a lot of hair but a pretty good amt anyway. I'm going to wait until Monday to call my doctor to see if they got me an appt with the new OB....I don't want to seem pushy....besides they probably don't' want to see me until the middle of May anyway.

Talk to everyone soon. Love ya!!! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Taking lunch from 930-1130.. Down 1 teacher and right now I only have 1 kiddo.. Knock on wood!.. I wanted an easy day today lol... Replies coming ladies I promise!


----------



## waiting2012

Looks like little ole' me...:rofl:...

Ok, Tanya--good luck on the appointment--they should be able to do an u/s of your gallbladder and see if there is a stone or something blocking the opening there--it can hurt a bit cause they have to push in on that side--but if done right they can get a good pic without causing any harm to lil Emma.....If there is a blocked duct they can usually determine how long they can hold off before removing anything--our church secretary had her appendix out when she was 7 months pregnant--and just to let you know--she's in her 70's--so I doubt seriously that they went in laproscopically--and she did fine...So don't stress if it looks like its bad enough to be removed before Emma gets here...Prayers sweetie that it is just a little stone or nothing..:hugs:

Brooke--your sx sound really good hun! And though you are still getting BFN's--but no evaps--I'm thinking possibly dud tests still...Maybe try something different? FX'ed for you sweetie!!!

Amanda--I agree with Brooke--I see you having a boy! Twins would be awesome though! :winkwink:...Sometimes nausea and those nice test lines that show up early could be double the hcg--in otherwords--2 beans instead of one! :hugs:...When are you going to go to the doctor hun? Can't wait to hear updates!! And don't forget those bump pictures!!!

Mandy--STOP testing! You don't need to hun..It will only cause more stress! You are so preggo! Be happy and try to relax!! Everything sounds good... As far as Matty playing--:rofl::rofl::rofl:...Sounds like he is def ready for the potty! We knew Adrian was when she would hold it and poop in the bathtub....:rofl::rofl:...

Jenn--how is the heartburn hun? Seems like that is the growing trend with everyone...LOL

Andi--how was your son's appointment? How are you feeling today? 

Ashe--how are you doing?? Are we 12 weeks yet??? I think tomorrow right? Can't wait!:hugs:


----------



## Kahlan83

Hahaha!

I know. It's just my POAS addict coming through. I threw out my other used tests today. Funny the digi still said Yes+ I thought they were supposed to fade after a few hours..... I got good pictures for his/her scrapbook before so.... You know what it is, when I found out that we were having Matty, I had really good dark lines but this time they all seem faint...then again I was almost 3 weeks late for AF before where as this time I tested + before AF was supposed to come....

Ahhh call me a worry wort. I don't know if its all in my head or not but my boobs feel really heavy. Also, Josh and I kind of had some fun last night and I felt a lot of pressure in my pelvic region when he was on top. (sorry if this is TMI for some of you) I usually don't have any issues with that. I must be bloated because I shouldn't be far enough along for my uterus to be out of my pelvis yet.

Okay well have to go change the boy and then I'm going to continue watching my movie that I fell asleep watching last night... Hehehehe.

have a good day ladies!!


----------



## waiting2012

My morning opk with fmu...Not going to stress about it--I'll take another this evening to see for sure--we did :sex: twice this am....:blush: and Jason asked if I leaked..:rofl:..I said NO...Didn't yesterday morning either--he told me well you felt "open" at the top so that's why...LOL...Any other time I ask if he can tell anything--and he says he was too busy to pay attention...LOL


This is what greeted me when I walked to the car this am...Just one open rose on my rose bush and there was tiny closed bud beside it--nothing else...I felt like it was a good sign from above...:kiss:


----------



## Kahlan83

I love spring....

We haven't had snow since the second week of Feb and even then it was gone in a few hours. 

all my tulips have popped up but no buds yet. My crocuses are up and bloomed though. funny thing is, they were new last year. Squirrels at their best. 

Beautiful Rose bush!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Ya know--second babies usually make things happen a little sooner...It is possible that you are bit further along then you think--I would so be bugging that doctor to see you sooner so you could find out! Let me know when they will get you in!!! Can't wait sweetie!!! How cool would it be to find out you are a bit ahead of the game already!! 

I was playing at pregnology again--If we conceive this week and base on my lmp--I would be due 12-22-12...So close to Christmas...would love to have a Christmas time baby! that would make us having birthdays in Oct, Nov, Dec and Jan...LOL...Trying really hard NOT to stress--hence the 2nd round of BD'ing this am...LOL..The hubby was like I have something for you...:rofl:...I said, "get your ass up and come give it to me! :rofl::blush:".....


----------



## waiting2012

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1662/1662422e67m1t3crz.jpg

Found this for our recent :bfp:s!


----------



## waiting2012

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/932/932455q3kt0c4b6o.gif

Love this!


----------



## waiting2012

For Mandy...
https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/471/471786kb2qybqwym.gif


----------



## waiting2012

Ya'll keep Tanya in your prayers today--she goes to the doctor this afternoon and may not make it on much today because they have her swamped at work...She is in a lot of pain according to her recent text message, but her mom is coming down today too...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kahlan83

Thanks Steph! Added that to my siggy.

Praying for you Tanya that everything is okay!!! :flower::thumbup::hugs:

I'm so losing my mind. I was BBM'ing (Black Berry Messenger) josh about something and didn't realize that it was actually my mom....good thing I didn't say anything about the baby....lol. There's like a fog around my head right now and I feel like I could just fall :sleep:. I think the hormones are starting to "kick it up a notch"

Going to have lunch now. Talk to you all later!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh your welcome sweetie... Have a good lunch! Dont text and be preggo you may give somethin away.. :rofl:


----------



## Kahlan83

Yeah. Really.... Knowing my mom though she's going to figure it out early and than give me s*it for not telling her. Good thing about the pcos is I can use it as an excuse for not having a period


----------



## TandA08

Hey just a quick check in from my phone at lunch. Mom will be here in two hrs and dr appt in 4hrs. Will update Steph by text as soon as i know more. Love u all.


----------



## brooke1993

TandA08 said:


> Hey just a quick check in from my phone at lunch. Mom will be here in two hrs and dr appt in 4hrs. Will update Steph by text as soon as i know more. Love u all.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Praying for you hun,I cant wait to come back to see how you made out.Happy thoughts for you luv ya xoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

Hiya Ladies.Well this is day 3 of these cramps and so far AF is not here NOW I have had 29 and 30 day cycles in the past VERY few in the past 5 years like maybe 3 total....Hmmm I did not test today as I am out of them so TRYING to wait until tomarrow...I have this backache and cramps that wont let up they arent bad or anything and to be honest they are kinda like AF but a girl can dream right?I would be alot more excited IF i had something other then dry cm.
Anyways I hope Tanya makes out well I am praying and Mandy stop testing Steph is so right u will drive yourself crazy and its just unneeded stress
Steph Awwww I am praying u get that xmas baby xoxoxo
Andi hope your feeling better hun xoxoxox
Ash how is your day??Good I hope xooxox
Jen how are you?Glad you got the new computer up and running :) 
Amanda how are you feeling 2day? xoxoxo
My cervix still feels high and closed soo I am asking you all to please pray I am pregnant and that this one will stick.I am already nervous.I wiped yesterday and there was this VERYYYYY faint pink stuff on the tp i thought it was AF but just happened the once and not since,I was 4 days EARLY for AF last month could that make a difference this month???Sometimes i feel so stupid with the TTC stuff :( Ok Ok I am emotional...IF I am not preggers i just wish she would come already my LMP was 3/1 so I am CD 29.
I will check back in later,I have a roast in the crocl pot with some onion and carrots going to peel potatoes now.I put the roast on @ 8 am so it should be Yum!!Oh ya I am craving MEAT....LOL...Weird I know
Luv ya all xoxoxoox


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies......I was going to try and relax and have a good day today...instead my worlds been turned to chaos. My dogs dug out at 9:30 this morning at around 2 pm we found my Puggle (Pug and Beagle mix breed) and I noticed she was rubbing her eyes....soooo...we got home and I IMMEDIATELY gave her a bath and rinsed out her eyes with TONS of water.....then I called the vet. They told me to RUSH her there and they were closing soon...I got there and the waiting room there was 3 dogs....they took my Daisy immediately back and tried to find out what was wrong with her eyes. She had apparently been through briars today (Pokey bushes) and they apparently scratched her eyes all up. HORRIBLY bad......the vet said if I would have waited she'd be blind right now......She is lucky she has a good mommy to get her to the vet ASAP....I'm crying hysterically because we can't find the Blue Tick Hound Smokey :( he is still missing and if his eyes are like this we have to get him help tonight!!! I am soooo upset.....and worried :( and just can't stop crying if you all could PLEASE say a prayer for my boys they are upset beyond words and my youngest just wants to help and give Daisy blankets and hold her. She is laying on the couch with her Elizabithian collar on....and shes resting in about 4 pillows...she couldnt lay her head down w/ the collar so we had to prop her up. We are about to leave to try one more time to get Smokey so we can get him to the vet and checked out ASAP....I'm so sick and worried ladies this is just been the worst day ever....I'll update soon as we know anything else. Daisy has an appt. Monday after my procedure at 4pm PRAY my dog can see by then PRAY HARD....I AM SOOOO SAD :(


----------



## Kahlan83

I hope you find him Andi.....

Does he have a microchip? I thought there was a way to track animals with it....I;m not sure. Quinn has one but she had it went we adopted her......

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Affyash

So much today!!! Sorry I haven't been on, a ton of shit is going on at work right now and I've been dealing with it...

Andi I am sooo sorry to hear about your dogs. You're right, you are good mommy for taking Daisy in so soon. I hope hope hope you can find Smokey and get him the help he needs! That is awful news. Please keep us updated, I am sending you super positive vibes!!

Tanya I so hope everything is OK with you. Def keep us posted, I'm really worried!!!

Steph I'm glad you've been getting in some good BDing! Hoping against hope you get your Xmas baby!!!

Jenn hope all is going well with the family. Sorry to hear of the heartburn too, I am plagued with that towards the end of pregnancies!

Brookey I will also hope against hope that you will get your amazing late BFP this month too! The pinky cm you were talking about could've been implantation! FX for you love!!

Amanda and Mandy, I'm still on cloud 9 for you two!!

My husband's friend from Germany is coming tonight to stay with us for a few days. I'll be on when I can ladies! Most likely tomorrow morning!! Love you all and hope you all have a pleasant evening!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

We went looking one last time tonight :( I'm so not going to sleep :( and I have to wake every 3 hours to get Daisy her eye drops and her pain medications :( I feel sooo helpless :( and the road we found Daisy on is private and the gate is locked at night :( soooo I guess our search continues tomorrow morning :( I MISS SMOKEY :(


----------



## waiting2012

I am sorry ladies... No internet at home again and my son was texting his friends and ran by battery on the phone down so having to charge it in the car... Ugh... I will read up on whats going on and will try too reply to what I can. Tanya I never did gey to tell jenn about your heartburn.. Sorry hun.....


----------



## calebsmom06

So sorry about your dogs Andi:( We recently had our boxers get out but luckily they are microchipped and had gotten picked up and dropped off at a vet where they scanned them and called us. I hope you find your Smokey!
Mandy-haha I remember when my son went through that stage and had a time when we had those little jelly balls all over the place! Hope he gets the hang of the potty training quick:)
Amanda-yeah for you I cant wait to find out what your having! Hope you dont find yourself with to to much MS. Hows the fiance? How is he taking it? Extremely excited I hope! And will the due date fall after or before the wedding?
Ashley-hope this time you get blessed with NO heartburn! I have enough for everyone on this thread! The doc told me is the tums stop working to take Zantac.
Steph-the rose bush is beautiful! I LOVE rose bushes:) Hope your having a good day:)
Tanya-hope your feeling ok, I am worried for you hope your appointment goes well, I am anxious to find out how you are, I am going to try to get back on tonight to check up on you or text me if you want:)
I am super tired, had a rough night of sleep last night:( Worked all day came home made homeade pinto beans and carne guisada and then Caleb had a t-ball game in which they won:) Oh and the name for the baby boy is now Cameron or Kameron and middle name David not sure how it will be spelled yet but hubby finally made up his mind:)


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Andi... Prayers Smokey comes home on his own! Prayers for your Daisy too... Be sure to call the other area vets and pet shelters.. Possible someone took him in if he was hurt. Dont be afraid to knock on doors hun! :hugs:


Brooke sounds like Ib to me too... Test again a few days and you might see your :bfp:!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Andi, I really hope you find Smokey soon and daisy is doing alright!! Poor things :( sending you lots of prayers!!

Tanya, hope everything goes well at your appointment. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Brooke, is it possibly you ovulated a bit early and that spotting was implantation? I usually get af cramps 2 days prior but this time I got them like 4 days early and that's what really had me thinking. I did get more creamy cm during my tww but i dont have haves lot of it at the moment, although im not checking my cp.. Fingers crossed that u get your bfp!!

Steph, how far into your cycle are you again? Keep bding!!

Mandy, hahaha im still testing too  mainly because I have so many tests left but im curious aswell! I was due foe af tomorrow so im gonna use mt 2nd free then. I can't wait. I hope the line is darker!! 

Jenn, how are you going Hun? Hope everything is going well! I hunk ita time for more bump photos haha.

Ashley, wow nearly 12 weeks!! Does that our you in 2nd tri or is it 13 weeks? I get so confused. Hope your doing good!

I called the doctors yesterday and I got an appointment for the 26th April, ages away! I'll be 7 weeks then. But at least then I won't have to wait long for an ultrasound. I'm so excited!!


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya was sent to the hospital to have her gall bladder u/sed... That was around 730 my time... I could shoot my son.. He told me nothing about her texting earlier.. Ugh...


----------



## AmandaBaby

Jenn I'll have the baby before we get married :) im due beginning of December and we get married in April so I'll have about 3 good months to lose amu baby weight.. Eeek!! Don't know if that's long enough? I csnget my dress altered if need though, its got a Ip at the back at the moment but I could get the tie up hits our on it if I have too :) x


----------



## waiting2012

Yay Amanda, itll be here before you know it!!!!
13th week starts 2nd trimester too...


----------



## AmandaBaby

Thanks Steph, I always get confused haha.

Awe I really hope wveything with Tanya is alright, thinking of you Hun!!

My dad gets married end of may so I'll be 13 weeks then. Its kind of good, I have a few things coming up in the next few months to look forward to so maybe it'll make time go faster :) I just cs t wait to tell everyone :)


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Andi... Prayers Smokey comes home on his own! Prayers for your Daisy too... Be sure to call the other area vets and pet shelters.. Possible someone took him in if he was hurt. Dont be afraid to knock on doors hun! :hugs:


Brooke sounds like Ib to me too... Test again a few days and you might see your :bfp:!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Lost my fing post.. Hate using my phone...13th day amanda.. I should o soon as I am starting to see lines on my tests better now... We dtd twice today and I feel like I might be up for round 3... Lolbut will prob wait till tomorrow...


----------



## waiting2012

Cute name jenn!!


----------



## waiting2012

I texted tanya..no word yet..possible they admitted her to the hospital.. Keep praying ladies...


----------



## waiting2012

Just realized not the best timing if they are taking her gall bladder out... Her shower is sunday... Geesh..hope she is ok!! Texted her again..no word yet...


----------



## waiting2012

Going to let my phone finish charging before bed time...talk a little later...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ohhh no :( I hope Tanya is okay bless her heart....we ladies cant get a break :( from bad news....where is our GOOD NEWS!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Andi... Prayers Smokey comes home on his own! Prayers for your Daisy too... Be sure to call the other area vets and pet shelters.. Possible someone took him in if he was hurt. Dont be afraid to knock on doors hun! :hugs:


Brooke sounds like Ib to me too... Test again a few days and you might see your :bfp:!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Just got word from tanya-admitted to the hospital.. She was showing mild uterine activity , had u.s done , waitinv for v
Bloodwork and being given extra fluid while monitor the uterine activity...had similiar experience with my dd so I am sure all will be alright... Sending her prayers ...sorry for typos.. On my phone..


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya is doing fine.. No more than 8hr wrk days and prob off today.. Still needs to drink lots of fluid but Emma is doing good! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Have to bd tonite and the next 3night.. O lord...give me strength lol!!!!


----------



## TandA08

Hey ladies, it's 630am here, and yes, I am home. Only reason I'm awake is cause I woke up starving. So I'm having yogurt and some juice. Then I'm going back to bed. I got home at 10pm last night. They u/s'd my gallbladder, liver, and spleen - everything looks fine. But they are still concerned about the pain I get, so I am to call the Dr when the pain comes back again. Bloodwork and urine sample all came back normal. Uterine contractions quit once they rehydrated me. To be fair, since I had my Dr appt and then dealing with getting to the hospital and by the time they started noticing the contractions on the monitor it had been a while since I had drank anything. The Dr gave me a note so that I am not allowed to work overtime for the rest of my pregnancy. And my manager told me not to come in today. I'm in shock that I got out of physical inventory which is today, but relieved at the same time. I'm glad my mom was in town for all this, and hubby was kind enough to bring us dinner at the hospital at like 830 last night!

Thanks ladies for all your thoughts and well wishes and support! I love you all. 

I probably won't be on much this weekend, gonna spend the time with my mom. But I'll catch up Monday. Feel free to text me though! 

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

So glad your home hun!!! Rest up and enjoy your visit!!! I had that same problem with Adrian--all went well with her too! I was always told to drink plenty of ice water--ick..I hate ice in my water--but something about it being really cold was a great help!!! Sure was nice of your boss to give you the day off although I would have taken it off if it was me anyways...LOL...:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Pregnology says ovulation is today based on a 28 day cycle...Wahoo....Makes tomorrow 1 dpo...Going to bd tonite and tomorrow night and hopefully sunday night...Come on +++ OPK!! Didn't test this am-got up to pee and forgot...LOL..Maybe that is a sign from above! I had twitchy pain on the left yesterday afternoon but my opk from last night was just showing a faint line on it--and today I have a headache and feeling a little crampy...So hopefully, all goes in the ovaries...:rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

Tanya-I am so glad you are doing ok! That had to be scary! Glad little Emma is doing great:) Lucky you only 40 hour work weeks from here on out. That should be a little bit of a relief for you. So does that mean 8 hour days with a 1 hr lunch making it a 7 hr day or a 9 hour day with a one hr lunch making it 8 hr....leave it to me to be technical lol I would so go for the 8 hr day with 1 hr lunch haha! Enjoy your time with your mom and enjoy your baby shower, I will be sending a gift soon:)
Steph-thanks for keeping us updated:)
Amanda-Yea baby before the wedding:) At least knowing you only have 3 months before will have you really motivated to get the baby weight off quick:) Or there is always the super tight corset if all else fails lol:)
How is everyone else?


----------



## Affyash

Oh Tanya I'm so sorry you had to go through all that! So relieved that you're OK and at home and resting! Is the pain you get in your belly in the center or off to one side? Just curious because I routinely get a horrible pain (once every other month or so) in the smack middle of my stomach that radiates to my back and ultimately it is my hiatal hernia acting up. Hope your problem is as simple as that. Glad you're feeling better and still am very excited to see you Sunday!!

Steph I'm excited for you! This could so be your month!!! Keep that BDing up and I hope hope hope you get your positive OPK so soon! Oh and sorry about your son and not telling you about Tanya's text LOL!

Andi is there any news on Smokey? How is Daisy doing? I hope they're both doing OK and I hope Smokey comes home soon. Big hugs to you and your family!

Jenn I LOVE the name Cameron/Kameron! Great choice! I hope you got some good rest last night, I know how tiring regular ole life can be when you're prego! Hope that heartburn has eased up a little bit. I took Zantac twice a day everyday for the later half of my pregnancy with Q. If I didn't, I wouldn't be able to sleep, it was awful!!

Brooke have you taken anymore tests??? I know you were out yesterday. Hope against hope this is your month too but your tests just haven't clued you in yet! 

Mandy, that's hysterical about your son and his diapers...OK not really but kinda! Q hasn't started taking his diapers off yet but I'm sure it's coming. I don't usually let him run around the house without diapers, but the last time he did, he peed all of the floor and it was actually really funny! Good luck with the potty training mama! 

Amanda, I'm still so darn excited for you, can't wait for your first appt. Anymore m/s for you? Tanya was right about the many small meals everyday helping with the m/s. It's been a lifesaver for me. Oh and ginger candies and ginger ale help too. And don't worry about the baby weight for the wedding...you're so tiny I'm sure it will melt off of you...especially with the breastfeeding and all of that. Yay!

I'm doing awesome today! Made it to 12 weeks wooohooooooooo! I go in for my u/s at 3:30 and will be posting pics and info later tonight. So excited! But so nervous too. Here's me and my crazy paranoia...I had a dream that I am having a boy but he has a cleft palette and a bunch of crooked teeth...and that I got to hold him for a little while before they had to put him back in. WTF!? But it was kind of nice to hear I was having another boy. I guess I am more excited about that option than I've given myself credit for! Anyway, Love you girls and I'll be on in a bit!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies its been a very emotional day. First I went out looking for Smokey again and I was vomiting because of the birth control pills I'm not used to them and it doesn't matter the dose I will throw up constantly on the pills. I don't ever stop....I was on them once for 6 months and the ladies I worked with thought I was pregnant because EVERY SINGLE DAY I vomited....more than once....all day everyday :( even in the trash can at the cash register where I worked....that bad....

So driving around looking for Smokey and I finally got a phone call SOMEONE FOUND HIM :) OMG YAY so I got him home HES FINE AND DANDY....Daisy is still very sick prayers are welcome :) Shes tired, hasn't went pee yet (17 hours so far) so I'm a little worried about her. My husband is stuck at work and cant come help me at home and I am throwing up constantly.....

Then Smokey tries to "mount" Daisy Shes TINY and hes HUGE.....so I freaked out....shes fixed he's not.....so I as I'm throwing up in the toilet on the phone with the vet to see how much it is to have him fixed and everything :( shots and all! Its a little pricey but its needed! Soooooo then I asked him the diagnosis of Daisy and she has CORNEAL ULCERS :( which can blind a dog....google :( so she goes back on Monday for another visit.....

IF THATS NOT THE WORST......

Dr. Ripps office calls and they cannot get Tricare to approve my surgery so...The referral said DIAGNOSE NOT TREAT....I need it to say DIAGNOSE AND TREAT.....To get a new referral I have to see my Primary Care Physician ALL OVER AGAIN, then get a referral to the OB/GYN, then get another REFERRAL to go off base....it could take MONTHS to get that done again.....its like I got absolutely NO WHERE.....so here I am vomiting from b/c pills I don't even freaking need right now IM SO UPSET....

I've been crying all day :( I GIVE UP!


----------



## waiting2012

Going t ok Taco bell for lunch..but I will be online when I get back... I willpost proper when I get ba k...


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww congrats on 12 weeks Ashley:) So far still heartburn:( I ate a banana nut muffin for breakfast and an hour later theres the heartburn lol it does not matter what I eat its gonna happen no matter what. I was going to buy the Zantac but I am scared of getting the wrong one. Does it matter which one Ash? Which one did you take?
I scheduled another 3-d ultrasound for thursday the 5th since my doc hasnt done one lol and this one is at 530 in the afternoon so hubby will get to see his baby for the first time:) I cant wait and the baby will be more formed and developed:) David says what if we go and they say they were wrong at the 15 week u/s I had done and we are gonna have a girl lol. I told him thats highly unlikely!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Andi I am sooooo sorry for all of the stress you are going through right now:( I wish there was something the doc could do to get them convinced to say diagnose and treat! It will all work out for you, It has got to! Glad you found Smokey, He was apparently thrilled to see his doggie-mate hehe. Hope you start feeling better with the bc pills. Have you tried taking pepto? Will that help your side effect?
Steph-enjoy your taco bell!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm going to take some Emmetrol....that normally will help a little if I don't get sick and it come up. I haven't eaten anything really lately :( I did eat dinner last night....but thats all I ate yesterday :( and it wasn't really that much but it was something.....I drank a mocha at McDonald's with my baby this morning :( but other than that...nothing else since :( I've been throwing up everything....

Tanya I am so HAPPY your home again! Praying that you feel better soon love!!


----------



## Affyash

Jenn, I was on the Zantac 75 once in the morning and once before bed. I think the reason they want you on the lower dose version is so that you can spread it out throughout the day. If I missed even one dose, I had heartburn within an hour...go for it, it helped me tons!! I was downing like a quarter bottle of tums a day before I had Zantac! LOL

Andi I am so so sorry to hear all this. My first thoughts are: what if you call your insurance and talk to them directly about your situation. If they gave the approval for diagnosis, what's to stop them from going straight for the approval for the surgery. Perhaps you'll get a woman on the phone who understands what you're going through. It couldn't hurt. The more persistent and diligent you are with all the doctors and insurance, the faster it will be. Don't give up!!! And, if you're not going to do the surgery, don't stay on the BC pills, especially if they're making you so sick. I hope this all gets worked out really quickly for you. So glad Smokey's home, does he seem alright or does he have any injuries? And don't worry about Daisy's eyes...not yet anyway. Just keep giving her the meds and hopefully she'll be OK. Dr. Google scares the shit out of me sometimes and I just have to walk away. Big hugs girl!

And yes, Steph, enjoy your Taco Bell...I am jealous! :)


----------



## Affyash

And Steph have I ever told you how much I love your ticker about us gals? Thank you!!


----------



## waiting2012

Thank you ladies! Just downed 2 chicken meximelts...:rofl:...:blush: and have soft tacos too...:rofl:...I was hungry, what I can say??? LOL...Since we've gone nearly 3 weeks without me being able to splurge on myself for lunch--I may have overdone it, but damn its good! Still having the worst headache even after taking tylenol, but my throat feels a bit better--this weather...:growlmad:...Got the sexy lacy black panties Jason told me to wear today..:blush:...he's enjoying this :sex: thing...LOL...I wish I knew what was happening down yonder though--I've felt some "af" type cramps off and on today--not focused on one side or the other but in the middle...UGH...Wish I knew...If I didn't know any better I'd say Af was coming again...Oh well, going to bd anyhow...

Andi...SUPER BIG :hugs: hun!!! Prayers coming for Daisy!! So glad Smokey came home too! Man, the BCPs are just not worth it hun..Personally, I would stop taking them..You are obviously allergic to them--maybe not the hormones but what they put in them to bind the hormones into the pill--geesh...And what is up with your insurance..:growlmad:..Just when things look good--someone has to go and take a healthy shit on your parade...Damn them..:growlmad: I agree with Ashe--call and see what you can find out--God forbid you have cancer or something like that--you would never get the treatment you need because they are trying to pass the damn buck onto someone else...So sorry you are not getting the help you need sweetie...Prayers for swift answers and someone to pull their head out of their ass...:hugs:

Jenn--Def try the zantac...I hear it works really good...All I could use with mine was rolaids and tums...Sucks...Great news about the U/S! That would be funny if you went in and your Cam's winky was the umbilical cord they were seeing between the legs and turned out to be a girl..:rofl:..Either way--you've got a good name picked out for either...:winkwink:

Ashe--:happydance: 12 weeks!! It did fly by didn't it hun! I can't wait for my turn...LOL..I maybe waiting a long time--but I know, I know it will come...Going to keep on bd'ing, and enjoying this new "sex" drive I've got--I was actually in the "mood" but fatigue took over last night--LOL...I guess that's what happens after doing it twice in the morning...:rofl:

Tanya--keep your feet up and drink, drink, drink!:hugs:

Amanda, and Mandy--how are ya'll today??? Good I hope!


----------



## waiting2012

I just realized by sunday--I should be 1 DPO....:rofl:...JUST 1 DAY...:rofl:...


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes I am going to buy the zantac today:) Also steph if by any chance I did end up with a girl which I feel is HIGHLY unlikely, her name would be Arianna Siri Lopez, I love it so much! We are gonna have to keep trying until we get the girl to use the name on lol. Your lunch sounds yummy:) I made some fish and had some corn for my lunch. I am off work today so trying to make the best of it.
So it seems my hubby is really turned on by my pregnant belly lmao (which I will post a bump pic later today since it has been awhile) He has been wanting to have sex evfery day sometimes twice a day and I am the opposite I feel like I am just doing it to make him happy cause I have sooooooo not been in the mood lol I just go with the flow so he can get the 'urge' out of his system. I try not to turn him down to to much cause I dont want him to feel bad but I think I have twice already this month and I think we have bd like every day but one this month to hahaha. I thought a growing belly was unattractive to most men


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl::rofl::rofl:....
Jason can't wait for me to get pregnant for one reason--PREGGO BELLY...He says its the only time my belly is firm...:rofl::rofl:...Hey, I was squishy when we got together--but yeah, my preggo belly turned him on too...:rofl: Hope you are enjoying your day off! I love the girl's name!! So how long are you going to wait before trying for a girl after Cam comes? Have ya'll thought about it--or just going to see what happens?? :winkwink:


----------



## calebsmom06

Lol thats to funny, I guess its a guy thing! We are not sure if we want to try again right away or wait or if we really even end up trying again at all:/ So we will just wait and see what happens:) What if I have another boy after this lol 4 boys wooowzers


----------



## Affyash

Gah I have no idea how you're having that much sex you two!! I have been limiting Joe to once per week just cause it sucks so bad right now! Such a chore! I love him to death but he is such a turn off...totally not his fault, but damn! Jenn, you're a freakin' trooper! At least Steph has a reason to want to BD LOL!


----------



## calebsmom06

Haha that made me laugh lol I am trying to be a trooper, Id love to cut him off to once a week lol, I am just about to that point cause yes I feel turned off lately also!


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl:...I could go do it right now if I wasn't at work...:rofl::rofl::rofl::blush:...

I'm telling you since taking the progesterone this time around--I've had such a fun time with the whole bd thing...LOL....

and so what if you end up with another boy, Jenn--that's the fun of it!! You'll at least have a football team when you decide your done!!! :rofl::rofl:

Ashe--just wait! You'll get your mojo back...I lost mine after the 6th week or so, but it came back at around the 28th week- and by then my "irritable" uterus kept us from bd'ing to much....:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl::rofl:...

It still says, "turkey baster ttc" down below....:rofl::rofl:...Is that a sign that is what I'm missing this whole time??? :rofl::rofl::rofl:...I did tell Jason if ever he is to tired to dtd with me--he can "release" and I'll get our turkey baster and do the job myself...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

Haha a foot ball team! thats alot of boys in one house lol! I also read where to much sex can also cause early labor which I am sure is later on but it makes me nervous


----------



## Affyash

With Q Joe and I BD'd like every other day at the end just to try to naturally induce labor and it so didn't work! I was like come on baby...I mean the baby, Joe... LOL

I love that our thread is associated with a turkey baster, it makes me laugh when I see that!!! 

Steph you horndog you!


----------



## waiting2012

It can bring on labor--but only because there is something about how when you orgasm it makes the same thing as pitocin--I can't remember the name of it--:dohh:...But it's perfectly healthy to have sex when your preggo--they say its good for the baby too--haven't figured that one out yet...:rofl:...I think it has something to do with the cervix and uterus...I always wished that Jason was one of those guys that would be afraid of hitting the baby in the head--LOL...--nope...no such luck there...LOL...Tell ya the best part--when I was to where he could feel her move and stuff--when we had sex and he was on top--she would kick in the groin/pelvic area! :rofl::rofl::rofl:...I always knew she was breech--and she was although the doctor swore she would turn--she never did...LOL...Jason still remembers being kicked all the time! :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Why, thank you Ashe....Feeling a bit "horndoggish"...:rofl::winkwink:....

I was just thinking about when I was preggo with Adrian--I wonder if her thought was, "Damn, GET OFF MY MOMMA...That's what got me here to begin with!"....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Affyash

That is hysterical! Adrian kicked her daddy while he was doing mommy! Bahahahaha!

Oh, you just reminded me...I think I might have felt the baby kick last night! I know it's super duper early but I know that feeling. And then I waited to see if I was about to pass gas and that's all it was...nope, no gas!!


----------



## waiting2012

Awe...Ashe..That's great!!! I felt Adrian move sooner than Wes...So cool!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Ash, every post your posting has me laughing over here! Soooo I guess the sex part doesnt work but if you orgasim over and over you make yourself contract and go into labpr huh lol
Thats funny steph kicking her daddy! the other day when I orgasimed the baby started kicking me. I found that very strange and I havent let myself since, Im sure its just the contraction the baby feels and not the organsim but still weird lol, I never had that with the other 2


----------



## waiting2012

Yeah, something about the big O' makes your uterus contract a bit and that squeezes the baby...:rofl:...I was so big--I couldn't orgasm that easily...But then NOW THIS IS WAY TMI--Jason asked my OB/GYN about "going south" and she said that was fine as long as he didn't "blow air" into the woo-hoo...:blush:...:rofl:...I was finally able to have the big O' and man that really pissed Adrian off...:rofl:...But that explains her kicking Jason in the head...:rofl::rofl:...Yeah, she was a kicker...:rofl:....


----------



## waiting2012

You'd think that child would come out playing soccer with as much as she kicked! :rofl::rofl::rofl:....


----------



## Affyash

LOL Steph Adrian didn't like her daddy very much back then!! Sooooo, I went into a lottery pool at work and I'm hopin' hopin' hopin' we win the big Mega Millions Lottery!!! We got 35 tickets. Wouldn't that be freakin' fabulous!? LOL...


----------



## waiting2012

Affyash said:


> LOL Steph Adrian didn't like her daddy very much back then!! Sooooo, I went into a lottery pool at work and I'm hopin' hopin' hopin' we win the big Mega Millions Lottery!!! We got 35 tickets. Wouldn't that be freakin' fabulous!? LOL...

You'll share right????lol


----------



## waiting2012

Not sureif I internet or not.. But something weird as hell is going on... My opk was blaring negative... But my cm is WEIRD!!! Creamy yellowish brown--took a pic of it... If I can get online I will show ya... On the tp it looks kind of pink...so ovulating without the ewcm?? Shit I dont know.. I will have to go back and read if I posted about the bloody ewcm I had last weekend.. Maybe I already ovulated or not going to at all...thoughts ladies? Please? Going to bd as planned.. Adrian is with her grandpa tonite...yyay!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Here is a pic of my 23 weeks bump:) Gonna read what I missed now
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6









23 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7


----------



## waiting2012

Look at that bump!!! Love it Jenn!!


----------



## waiting2012

I sent the pic to ashe.. I can send it to you jenn.. Maybe get yalls thoughts... F it gooing to send it anyways..lol


----------



## waiting2012

Sent the pics to your phone jenn.. No internet connection..stuck with phone only..


----------



## waiting2012

Any thoughts jenn?... Lol I know I shouldnt worry about it...but you know me....


----------



## Affyash

Aw I missed your pic Steph. Didn't get it on my phone!? Hope you're alright. Maybe it's just O bleeding? Did you ever spot with O before? Though if you haven't gotten your positive yet, maybe it's just irritation to your cervix from all the BDing. Keep us posted.

Jenn what an adorable bump! And yes, you've popped my dear! You look really good! Very happy for you.

So, here are my u/s pics. All looks well! Heartbeat is 159...girl??? LOL Love y'all I'll be back on when I can!
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 7









download-1.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow thats cool your work did a lottery pool! I just got back from the gas station, hubby and I bought 7 tickets haha I know odd number. Hey 462 million is the cash option here in TX so why the hell not! I would absolutely LOVE to win the lottery even if it was just a million! Yes I got the pics steph sorry when you sent them I was at the gas station and my phone was at home. I responded to you already:) Booooo gotta work at 8am!
My bump has gotten bigger huh hubby was right when he said you really look pregnant the other day. I guess it popped. hard to believe I am only up +5 pounds right now! It woulkd be awesome if I could stay all baby!


----------



## calebsmom06

I love the u/s pics ashley! Especially the one where your baby looks like he/she is looking at us!


----------



## waiting2012

Love the u\s pic Ashe..to cute hun!!!

I am heading to bed now..got some bding to do...lol
Night everbody..love ya!!


----------



## brooke1993

quick update I am CD 2 I started light last night and my legs are KILLING me and i am now bleeding like the Nile...I feel like crap and going back to bed.I will update proper tomarrow.Hugs n luv

Jenn what a cuteeee bump!!!!

Ash I loveee them us pics!!I say BOY even with that heartbeat :) Cant wait to see if i am right xooxoxoxoxo 2 you all sorry so short but i feel ship wreckeddddddddddddddd


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi Everyone.


Sorry I wasn't on today...I went out to help my girlfriend who had shoulder surgery a couple weeks ago. she's not allowed to life anyhting heavier thana couple pounds and since her son is only a couple pounds light then Matty... she had firends and family come help when they can.

It was a pretty good day. Bought Matty's Potty seat because wouldn't you know, Josh woke up this morning to another poop pancake only this one was on teh bed!! YUCK!! At Walmart they ahd this potty training starter kit with Pull ups. comes with a blow up guitar, stickers, a DVD and the pullups, which happen to be cars.... :thumbup: He picked a Cars potty seat too...

Josh is so sweet. He bought me a snoogle pillow. They weren't out when I was pg the first time but I worked at Baby's r us for a short period last year and fell in love with this pillow.

So we came to a decision on a girls name and I"m super excited. If we have a little girl, she will be phoebe. I LOVE IT!!! He says everytime he hears it he can't help but smile. I really have strong girl vibes now....Josh still is hoping for another boy.

I've been having the cramps again...they're weird, they are a little sharp but they almost feel too high to be in my uterus...I do feel rather bloated and gassy so I'm wondering if its not just trapped gas. I feel okay right now sitting down, it's when I'm standing that it starts to bother me a little. No spotting, no shoulder pain so I think it's just "growing" pains. Really tired since I had to get up a 5am this morning when I usually get up with Matty at 9:30.

OH and we told my parents & my godparents/aunt&uncle today. I was thinking about it and it seemed that our parents, my grandparents and my godmother and godfather (also aunt and uncle) and Josh's sister were the only ones not to know so...Mom was super excited, my step-dad just kind of shook his head but I know deep down he's really excited. Josh is telling his Sister tomorrow and his Mom on Sunday. It's too bad that his Dad won't even know about this baby...he has Alzheimer's pretty bad and he's in a home. Matthew's middle name is his first name. My aunt and uncle were super excited and my aunt loves the names too.


Andi, I'm so glad Smokey is safe and sound!!! Lets hope that his sister gets better soon!!! I hope you feel better soon too. I hate insurance companies. When Josh was still working for someone else (he's self employed now) we had benefits....Josh had to have his big toe nail removed because of constant ingrown and they wouldn't cover it...said it was cosmetic..... If you can...try and appeal it.

Tanya...glad your back home and everything looks okay. Don't do anything to over exert yourself...get help if you need it....

Ash...I always find first tri u/s pics are odd looking. That first one looks like he/she is looking right at the technition. Regardless he/she will be one of the cutest babies ever!!!!

Calebsmom (sorry I forget your first name...please don't take offense, It takes me a while to remember names....are you Jenn?) Digging that baby bump!!!

Amanda...How are you feeling? Good I hope??

Brooke...praying you get yoru BFP!!

Steph...praying that you got a super egg and sperm!


So let's talk names....for those of us that still don't know what our baby is give names. For those of us that are still trying, give us your top 4 and for those of us that do know what they are having...what's our new little group member's name:

I'll start...

*Phoebe Marguerite
Zachary Randal *


----------



## calebsmom06

Mandy-the stretching/cramping is probally just all the changes in your stomach, all the organs moving around, call the doc if u get to worried. I love your names:) my boy will be cameron david lopez. And yes my name is jennifer most on here call me jenn. 
Brooke-thanks, and hope the nile eases up for you! That sucks:(
Sooooo I took tums about 40 minutes ago and I still have heartburn:( and I forgot the zantac when I went to the store earlier:( I am having trouble getting sleep tonight. I am never up this late/early. I may need to invest in one of those pillows your talkin about mandy! Where did u find it? Babies r us?


----------



## waiting2012

Awe love the names Mandy!!!! So glad to hear about the potty... Good luck with Matty!!! When I get preggo I want a pillow too! That sounds so cool!
Jenn.. Sorry your heartburn is keeping you up.. Maybe its time to talk to the doctor sweetie!:hugs:

I got something on thus AMs opk!!! I think ashe might be the onlt one here who can post it for me cuz not sure if I will be able to get online.. I know Jenn is working if I remember right.. I had to go to the syore this am-bought 2 boxes of Answer brand tests with 3 to a box... .. Not ging to use them yet though Gid willing..lol... We dtd last night.. Yeah Jason used it like he paid for it..rofl... I know we need to bd tonite but would much ratherwait till in the morning.. Give a day to let his winky relax.. Lol

Brooke sorry the witch showed up sweetie!! Shooting for a NewYears baby now! That is still AWESOME!:winkwink:hope she hurrys and leaves... I am dreading going to the cycle.. This one has been challenging enough.. Now I know why I was never fully into the ttc thing...

I will not start the provera on the 8th.. Going to wait until the 14th.. Either I will be preggo or needing to make my period come.. I dont want to take any chances.. As it is my lp will only be 13 days...possibly only 12.. I want to extend it but dont think it will happen..

Hopefully I can get online today..
Love ya..

Ps Tanya-hope your feeling better! Amanda-everything alright sweetie???


----------



## waiting2012

Oh my names.. 

still going with Colt for a boy.. I like Coltyn for a girl...


----------



## waiting2012

Like I told jenn.. Yhosr tests just fell in my basket... And one is crying out to be used... Lol.. Torture maybe.. But like texted me could be o ing or could be early pg... I imagine just now ovulating.. But who knows... Lol I havw coupons for the answer tests now. And they are 7.88 for a 3 pack... A testers dream, right! :rofl:... Holding my pee and trying not to drink to much... It will probably be neg..so def shits and giggles....


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi all.

Ur prayers would be appreciated. My cat Sable is really sick. I found him about a half hour ago and he was shaking, lame and breathing heavy. He's all dusty too so he either fell or ate something.

I"m so worried about him.... we're going to the vets now, just waiting for Josh to get home.

I hope it's not serious....I don't want to lose another kittie. We lost Chapps (my oldest) in the summer time and before that we lost our kittie Lizzie to cancer in January '10.

I don't think it's food contamination because Quinn seems fine....

I'll try and post later..... :sad2::sad2::sad2:


----------



## waiting2012

Prayers for your kittie Mandy:hugs:... I hope hes ok hun!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Sorry i've not been on. Well actually I have, I've been reading through everything everyday i've not been on but it's been such a busy weekend I haven't had the time to properly reply. I'm going baby shopping with a friend today she is pregnant as well!! A few weeks ahead of me though. It's so so good to be pregnant with a friend though. I always hoped it would happen but I never thought it would haha.

Mandy, sending prayers for your cat!!
Brooke, sorry that AF arrived hun :(
Andi, how's Daisy going?
Tanya, hope your feeling alright and enjoying this time with your mum. Is your baby shower tomorrow? Hope everything will be alright!
Steph, are you ovulating!? Fingers crossed for this month!
Jenn, hows the heartburn? Hope it's treating you nicely!
Ash, beautiful scan photos!!! How amazing!

As for the names for me, we're thinking Ava Isabella or Lincoln Harley :)
Isabella is after my puppy Bella, sounds silly haha but there's reasons and Harley is after my brother who was born prematurely and didn't make it :'( I haven't asked/told my mum yet so it may not be set in stone because I don't know how she would feel about it.

OH! And i've been meaning to say.. I got pregnant before April (prior due month) how crazy! For once, everything seems to be going well at the moment :) 

Well I best be off. I'll do my best to reply properly tonight!! Love you girls xx


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi everyone.

Well, Sable was very sick. Turns out he had a urinary blockage that caused infection to spread up through his kidneys and the rest of his body. They could have done surgery but there was no guarantee it would make him better. He'd be in teh hospital for weeks....so with heavy hearts we decided to bring him so peace.

Josh and I are very upset but just glad that we could make his last moments peaceful. Now I just have one kittie..... Thank you for all your prayers.

Here's a pic of him. IT wouldn't let me just upload the picture so if it doesn't show up you can copy the link into your browser
https://brawlmagazine.webs.com/DSCF0482.JPG


----------



## waiting2012

No idea if I am oing or not... On my phone still so cant post pics... Have to check on supper.. Have fun shopping hun!!


----------



## waiting2012

So sorry Mandy... He was beautiful though... Prayers hun as you grieve right now...


----------



## waiting2012

Bd'ed for a week.. And for what?... Waste of my time... I will bd in the am when jason gets home only because my ticker says I will be 1 dpo... First real month of opks and not ovulating... This sucks...


----------



## calebsmom06

steph???? What makes u think your not ovulating? U had a line on the opk didn't u?


----------



## calebsmom06

Mandy so sorry aout your kitty, just remember you did wha was best for him


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> steph???? What makes u think your not ovulating? U had a line on the opk didn't u?

There was a line but it is still faint and does not equal a positive.. I am crampy, whiney and bitchy this evening... I just figured with the faint line this am it would be darker this evening..but no it is in my opinion lighter than this ams.. Not by much but neg all the same..


----------



## calebsmom06

:( don't fret, your not out, if god wants it to be it will be positive opk or not. Remember its god not man in control and he will bless you with your miracle before you know it. Even if its not this month or next month, patience is a virtue:)


----------



## Kahlan83

Aww Steph, don't think your out just cuz that thing said negative. remember, my IC Ov said positive but the digi said no....so...anything can happen. F'x for you.

Still feeling pretty depressed, I'm going to do dishes and then try to get some sleep.

night everyone, hope your day was better than mine.

:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mandy I am crying I am sooooo sorry sweetheart :( last year we lost our Jack Russel and I had to put him to sleep all by myself :( because my mom was dying in the hospital at the same time he was and the rest of my fam. was with my mom and my husband couldn't get off work....Thankfully my mom made it....and we had Adoo cremated :) he sits on our shelf in our spare room.....but it was the HARDEST thing I ever had to do.....and then the drive home was just awful :( then a week later my husband left to Afghanistan :( sooo yea I know how bad that feels and I pray your heart will heal and know that Sable is in a MUCH better place....even though its hard to think of right now... 

Daisy is still not out of the woods...we can now see it was a thorn bush that caused her eyes to become so bad.....and her inside of her ears is all bad and scratched up :( I feel so pitiful for her :( I'll have to upload a pic of how pitiful she is looking.....she has never been so close to us in all her life I'm soaking it up its like having an infant all over again...drops in her eyes every 3 hours and pain meds every 6 hours. Its like a living nightmare though because I feel so helpless and can't make her feel better :( we even tried to take off her collar (the Elizabeth one) and she started to rub her eyes so I had to slap it right back on her :( but I know its doing her well and letting her heal.

My oldest son this morning was so bad he went to stay at my uncles house for a while.....we were trying to go out in the woods with our new truck to take a ride since we have a huge reservation here (Eglin AFB Reservation) soooo I had asked him to please take a sippy cup to the kitchen and (he was already upset with us for NO reason) and he gets in the kitchen and shakes the cup and GRAPE juice went EVERYWHERE....and he then proceeded to say "HAHAHAHAHAHA" and right then my hubby stepped in the kitchen and saw all of this happening and he spanked his butt! I was IRATE when I found this out...so I called my uncle to do "boot camp" with him! We'll see how it works.....

Anyways I am exhausted and have been busy taking care of the doggy all day and riding in the woods :) and we had a good day minus this morning with my oldest....I just pray they find out what is going on with him because I seriously can't take much more with him I'm on my breaking ledge right now! 

Well I hope things get better for all of you!! I am praying for each and everyone of us all to have better brighter days :) I miss you ladies and I'll write more tomorrow when I have a chance...tomorrow we are going out on the big boat with our neighbors :) we'll see how that goes! 

LOTS OF LOVE TO YOU ALL !!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Jenn ---ADORABLE belly :)

Ash----VERY adorable scan :) pics :) I am soooo excited for you!


----------



## waiting2012

Just blew up Adrian about her room... And her brace... When I went to the bathroom and wiped it was yellow and I feel like my uterus area is in a vice.. I know it will happen in God's time but as bad as I feel for blowing up at Adrian, I don't care if my time ever comes... I just want my old life back... I want to go back to the simpler days.. No back brace, no fights with certain family members..no thinking about how we have to sex a certain way, etc..i just want curl up and close my eyes then wake up and realize this is all just a really bad dream... I am sorry ladies.. I have really good days and really bad ones. I guess this going too make tomorrow a really bad one...or maybe not...who knows...


----------



## waiting2012

Goodnight ladies..many:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here is my poor booger girl :( shes sleeping with her pain meds....Her eye is really red this pic does no justice to the actual pain shes in :( I feel so sorry for her...you can see her other ear is scratched on the inside as well I just didn't wanna touch it...and the black crusty stuff around her eye is not normal :( by any means :( bless her heart :(
 



Attached Files:







daisy.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 5









daisy2.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 6









daisy3.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Andi... Bless you heart hun.. I hope she gets better soon!:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I have not ovulated yet... Going to take the provera on the 8th... I guess I need to prepare for needing something to make me ovulate...going to get ready for church now...
Talk to everyone later.


----------



## waiting2012

Topper to it all.. My cp is high and firm.. Not even open...Thanks God... For tiniest sliver if hope you could offer from up above... I feel loads better now..
NOT!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

soooo sorry sweetheart :( hang in there.....I've been riding a dirt bike today and I got an ouchie on my leg :( so that didn't feel so good :( but I'm okay now!

Maybe you'll just ovulate a little later :) you never know :)


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks Andi.. Hope your leg isnt to bad! :hugs:
Jason used it like he paid for it again.. And then he brought on the romance.. Of course he complained though that it was "sticky" not wet, yadda yadda... Oh well.. Deposit left.. Whether it will do any good dont know... Maybe I will later than thought but problem is taking the provera on the 8th might make for a short lp so I guess I will wait it out until the 14th.. If neg for pg than I will take it.. I have the worst stuffy nose this pm and feel like my temp is up, and my boobs are so sensitive.. I cant wait to have reg internet tomorrow...ugh using only my phone is the worst!


----------



## waiting2012

Just realized I sound like a raving lunatic... Take the provera, not going to take it... I guess I just want someone to say good idea to wait on it,etc... It scares me to think I COULD get pregnant but have it make me m/c... I am so confused...i took 3 hpts so far just in case I actually o ed at the beginning of our bd marathon and so confused by what I think I see or lack there of.. Who knows..
Thank God for you ladies!


----------



## waiting2012

Just checked my temp.. 99.4.....ugh either ...allergies or catching a cold.. Nice..


----------



## Affyash

Awww Stephy you've had a rough weekend and been all alone! I so sowy!!! I for one vote to stall on taking the provera for another week or two just to be safe. But ring the doc and see what he says. It's probably way too early to be taking HPTs but I know you're just trying to be safe. I love you girl, this will get easier, I promise. Your body's just out of whack right now and trying to figure out what to do!

Andi poor Daisy dog! I hope she's doing a little better. Lots of rest and fluids and maybe a warm bath in a couple days should make her feel better. I hope her little eyes don't hurt too bad, the poor thing! And sorry about your leg, hope it's not too bad either!

Tanya I had a lot of fun at your shower today! Your friends and family were super sweet! Hope you liked your gift and hope you got tons of stuff for little Emma. Oh and I'll just say it again...you're so cute!! :)

Love ya girls hope you're all well!


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm so far behind that by the time I read through everything I wouldn't be able to remember haha. Sorry :( 
So...

Tanya, how are you feeling hun? How was your baby shower? I hope everything went amazingly!! You'll have to post some pictures :) Hope you got some lovely things for Emma too! I'll be on holidays in a few weeks so i'll be able to send you your present then :)

Jenn, hope your feeling alright and the heartburn isn't troubling you too much!! Your baby shower is next! :) Can't remember if you already said but do you have a theme for it?

Ashley, I think I already said it but gorgeous scan photos :) your 12 weeks! yay!!! :) On to second trimester nearly for you :) Can't wait to find out what your having! have you symptoms eased up some? hopefully!

Steph, sorry your having a rough time with ovulation :( I'm with Ash, I would hold off on taking the provera for a few days/week and see what happens. Fingers crossed your OPKs darken and you ovulate soon! I really hope this all happens for you straight away :)

Mandy, How are you going love? I hope your feeling okay after what happened with your cat :( I'm sure things are a bit hard at the moment for you though :( Hope your not getting too many symptoms that'll make you feel worse. Sending you lots of love and cuddles!

Andi, How's Daisy going? I really hope everything works out well with her!! How was you going as well, what CD are you now? Fingers crossed for this month for you! 

Brooke, Has AF finished yet? I hope she's long gone or has at least started packing her bags!! I think she needs to depart, pronto! haha :) What's the game plan for this month? Are you gonna try the stress free approach? It's difficult but I believe in you :) If you do, try and change your though process too, I won't ask what CD you are but instead, how many days in are you? I know, they sound like the exact same thing haha but I think CD, BD, DTD and all of that have just become so "trying to conceive" ish that if you take those terms away it gives a bit of a fresher outlook.. slightly  

As for me, i'm really learning that symptoms come and go! So crazy!!
Yesterday after I got home from shopping, I was so so tired, I actually had to get some groceries and I was literally stumbling around the store, basket in hand, half disorientated. I probably looked crazy haha then when i was home I had a sleep on the lounge and after OH got home I tried to get up and make dinner and I just felt half paralysed, I was so tired I could barely move! That wore off and so I went on the computer for a bit and when I went to get up the tiredness hit and OH had to carry me out but I got to heavy so he put me down, I stood for a second and just kinda fell, lucky he was able to catch me, it was crazy!!!! Then when we went to bed I had the worst gassy type cramps I ended up having diarrhoea (sorry, TMI!) the pain was unbearable I was nearly in tears, lucky it all passed though! This morning I felt pretty crappy too, nausea wise! That eased throughout the rest of the morning though. I'm only just 4 weeks and i'm already struggling to get up in the morning and goto work haha  

I've also had some weird stabbing pains today, actually mainly only once so i've made a doctors appointment for Wednesday with just a random doctor (still keeping my appt with my regular doctor for the end of the month) to get a blood test, just so my HCG levels will be on file and I may even ask for an early ultrasound referral just to make sure the baby didn't implant in the wrong place. The stabbing pain was probably just nothing but I think I just wanna be sure. So, fingers crossed all is good, which 'm sure it is :) I lay-buy'd a few baby things on the weekend too! Some outfits and wonder suits, etc :) All white haha, i'll probably end up taking them back when I find out what i'm having but I couldn't wait!  

Well I hope all is good and i'll do my best to get on as much as possible!! Sorry about missing so much, I feel bad :(
xxx


----------



## AmandaBaby

these are my tests as well! I don't think I ever posted good ones! 

https://i40.tinypic.com/66xb2q.png


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi guys....

Doing better today. Found out that Sable's blockage was caused because he was on mostly dry food and cats tend to not drink water themselves, they are carnivores that gets most of their water from other animals. we didn't give him wet foot (which is how domestic cats get most of their water) because it upset his tummy....so now I feel even worse because if I had given him more wet food it MIGHT not have happened

So I"m going out today to buy new food and some wet food for Quinn. I don't want to lose her like I did Sabie. Turns out that the food I was buying, which I originally thought was a good food, is actually full of carbs which is bad for cats....

Quinn is only 5, 6 in Oct. The vet did say that it does just happen randomly, especially in male cats about the blockage but I still can't help but feel it was my fault.


anyway, sorry I as away yesterday. I just didn't feel much like chatting. I did some work for my efed (the wrestling fantasy league that I'm in)

Just gave a shout to the doctor's office. Turns out that my doctor didn't give the referral to the assistant to fax. Grr. but she's done it today. She said that My HCg level was quite low but I would have only been barely 4 weeks when I had blood work done, so....she didn't give me the actual number. I guess as long as it continues to go up i'm okay right? With Matthew i was almost 7 weeks when I finally got in to see my GP (found out over Christmas) and my numbers were good. Now I'm a little worried, especially with the weird cramping I get every once and a while.

The only person we have left to tell is Josh's mom which he wants to do in person so who knows when that will happen. He's sick right now and I can feel my throat getting scratchy. Damn it.

I hope everyone is doing okay today....


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Mandy--I hope the new food works out for Quinn...I'm sure your levels are fine hun! Don't stress about it!

Amanda--Maybe it is twins...:winkwink:...To be that exhausted! Man...There may be two in there! wouldn't that be wonderful!

Ashe--Thanks Sweetie! Hope your weekend was great!

Tanya--Can't wait to see pics of the shower! I bet it was loads of fun!!

I will hold off taking the provera until the 14th or as late as the 17th...NO more hpts...I have 2 more opks--I used a bunch over the weekend hoping to see the line get darker--it did finally get a bit darker but it seems that it takes FOREVER for the lines to show up!! I have pics of yesterday's opks and this am's...I told the dh that we will just have to keep on bd'ing until we know for sure...He doesn't seem to mind one bit though--we bd'ed a couple of times yesterday, not sure if we will bd tonite--but I told him tomorrow for sure..Have to get back into work--breaktime is over--catch ya'll at lunch time! 

:hugs: Love ya'll!


----------



## waiting2012

I feel so ick...My nose is not liking the pollen...I guess that is what it is...Its been running like crazy and I feel like I'm running a low grade fever still...Got me some sprite and a chimi to tie me over for lunch...
Going to download my opk pics, etc...Talk to ya'll soon!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Daisy is better she goes to the vet in a couple hours....then...I had my scope thing today of my uterus everything looked good :) sooo that was good to know. 

By the way I can't get pregnant this month I'm on BC pills and no chance of it happening LOL....

Plus the docs on base are giving me hell tomorrow I will know if I have surgery or don't have surgery and if I need to get a TON of LIFE INSURANCE on me just in case something goes wrong....the docs on base told me there was absolutely nothing wrong with me...so I dont trust them anyways! I will get this worked out.....I'll update tomorrow!


----------



## waiting2012

Great news about the dog, hun!!! So glad Daisy is doing better!!! It was all your TLC that did it! :hugs:

Wish the base would get their shit straight...That's the government for ya!...UGH...:hugs:
So glad the other went good too!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Looks like nothing will be done.....the nurse didn't sound so positive so I give up....I am thinking about just forgetting this whole thing and asking for a hysterectomy :( I am sick of this bullshit with the base :(


----------



## Affyash

Good lord ladies, I seem to have missed like 3 pages over the weekend! I am so sorry to each of you that I didn't respond to!

Mandy, I am soooo very sorry to hear about Sabie, this just breaks my heart. I wish I had been on and seen your original post. Much love to you honey! And don't worry about your levels or your cramping. I had serious intense cramping with Quinn and thought something was def wrong but he was just fine. I even had bright red bleeding with him at about 8 weeks and he was still perfect. Big hugs!

Andi I am so glad Daisy dog is on the mend! Glad to hear your scope went well and waiting on news for your surgery/hsg? I think it was? I hope you get to go through with it and get back on the TTC road.

Steph it's OK to feel down here and again with this whole TTC journey. Sorry you had a crappy weekend and now you're feeling crappy! That just sucks. Hopefully you'll get your positive OPK soon and then you'll know for sure you O'd. I used to buy my OPKs and HPTs from earlypregnancytests.com and you can get them in bulk for cheaper.

Amanda I'm so glad you got to go out and buy some baby stuff! Super fun huh? I'm sorry you were feeling so tired and nauseated. I don't want to freak you out, but it doesn't go away any time soon! I still get remnants of feeling like crap! FX yours ends quickly and you're feeling awesome again soon!

Brooke so sorry to hear the witch got you! Hang in there and try to be positive for the cycle ahead! You're already 3 or 4 days in right?? See how fast did that go? :)

Who'd I miss? So sorry if I spaced anything important! Love you all!


----------



## TandA08

Hey ladies! Well, it's only taken me allllll day to catch up on everything since I've been away from BnB! 
Jenn - love the bump!
Ash - it was great to see you, I am SO glad you made it to the shower, and yes love the gift! And we got lots of great things and some of the most ADORABLE outfits for Emma!! Got a bib and bottle that says "Little Cowgirl Big Attitude" - LOVE IT! :haha:
Mandy, soo soo sorry about your kitty loss! So sad! As for your question on baby names, our little girl to be is Emma Rae, and if it had been a boy it would have been Cody Alan.
I will post pics once I get them on the computer from my mom's camera. I tried to rest as much as I could, but I was on my feet pretty much all day yesterday before and during the shower. But it was fun! My dad did a great job with the BBQ, and mom did a great job with the decorations!

Steph - thanks again for your support while I was in the hosp Thursday :hugs: I sure hope your body sorts itself out soon!!!!

Amanda - your tests look soooo awesome!!! Still so happy for you!

Well, I'm off work soon, and I have a crap load to finish still, so I'd better get back to it. I know there was more stuff that I read, but I'm forgetting some of it - sorry ladies!


----------



## waiting2012

Temp this am was 99.+ and when I got home it was 99.6... My temp has been going down some.. But I still feel hot and my dang nose, the crampy af coming feelings, and super itchy boobs.... Whatelse can go on with my body... Been chatting with Steph (want2bmommy) & she has a thread on the pg test board- check it out if you can...its about the new Answer tests.... I didnt want to overrun yall with to early taken tests but seems she thinks I may I have an 7-8dpo bfp on my test from today... I am not getting my hopes up but its nice to think maybe ya know
.. I am crampy, boobs itch and this dang fever and stuffy nose.. Still no internet at the house and soon as my sheets are dry making my bed and get in it.. Jason wants to dtd so we will I am sure!... Lol
Talk later..love ya'll!


----------



## AmandaBaby

So hard to reply on my phone so I promise I will tonight :) 
Steph, how crazy if it was twins!! Its so funny how it all comes and goes.. Basically no nausea today, only a headache when inwoke up butnit went quite quickly. Infeel gteat today haha. Crazy to think that I've felt so many symptoms and im only just 4 weeks as of yesterday!!
I am getting fed up with work though, I just can't be bothered. A lot of it is target based and I hate doing all that!! I kinda think that when I go back to work after having a baby I would love to just get an easy job in a supermarket or something, with no responsibilities!!! 
Can't for for Easter this week!! 4 Days off :)

Xx


----------



## Kahlan83

AmandaBaby said:


> So hard to reply on my phone so I promise I will tonight :)
> Steph, how crazy if it was twins!! Its so funny how it all comes and goes.. Basically no nausea today, only a headache when inwoke up butnit went quite quickly. Infeel gteat today haha. Crazy to think that I've felt so many symptoms and im only just 4 weeks as of yesterday!!
> I am getting fed up with work though, I just can't be bothered. A lot of it is target based and I hate doing all that!! I kinda think that when I go back to work after having a baby I would love to just get an easy job in a supermarket or something, with no responsibilities!!!
> Can't for for Easter this week!! 4 Days off :)
> 
> Xx

It is crazy...I think I would be if I found out i'm having twins. God help me my house is barely big enough for Matty....lol It kind of works out because our Mortgage is up in May of '13 so we'd start looking for a new house in april, which will be around the time the baby will start getting to big to sleep in a Basinette in our room (we only have a two bedroom)

I'm kind of nervous about that though...a couple months ago Josh had talked to his mom and me too about when we sell, if it would be okay if we got a house with a basement apartment for her. Since Josh's dad is in the home now she's all alone in the house....but she keeps going back and forth about it. Right now, she doesn't think she's going to sell because if she sells before FIL passes away, she had to put half the money she makes on the house in trust for him and then it would end up going to his kids (who are ungrateful people who never visit...except his daughter on occasion) He's leaving them some of his money obviously from his will but they do not deserve half of the house when Josh's mom has been doing all the work to keep it running since he got sick 2 years ago. Plus, she's been paying the mortgage and he was paying the utilities. He has a really strong heart so they said that the only way he's probably going to go is if he gets some kind of respiratory disease.

To be honest, I hope she doesn't move in with us. I was okay with it at first but now I just feel like it's a bad bad decision. I don't want her to be able to hear almost everything that goes on...if we fight, she'll know about it, if we get a little too loud...guess who will hear it through the vents....plus I'd feel like I was renting again...having to walk on eggshells after she goes to bed at 8pm and having potentially a guest all the time....

Am I wrong for hoping she changes her mind?

it's getting easier but I still look around expecting to see my boy.... :(

I started Quinn's new food today and she loves it, so at least it's going to be easy to transition her off the junk food.

Steph....I really hope this month is your lucky one. Everything happens in three's right? Well Amanda and I are 1 & 2 so we need a third.... I just hope that no else's pets get sick. Glad to know Daisy is getting better though!!!

Everytime I get a little cramp I start imagining the worse but that's just me....I thought that with Matty too because the cramps were horrible and I did spot with him. I think until I get to 12 weeks I"m going to be worrying. 

anyway, If I don't get on here again tonight I hope everyone has a good one. Back to bowling tomorrow and I'm sure my mom has told everyone the good news. lol. It's funny...2 years ago when I was bowling I was PG with Matty, Maybe bowling is the new fertility drug. HA!


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies,
AF is gone she came fast and heavy and left within 4 days :) So I am CD4..I ordered a TON of opk and HPT but I have 2 be honest I am not sure if I am going to use them.DH has alot of work to get done with the house and I am helping with some like painting the barn and painting some on the inside so I really am thinking why not just have "FUN" this month?I pounced on him like a cat this am LOL and it was nice I mean I know I am not even close to "O" yet and while I always know in the back of my mind ok this is around the time I am ovulating...Its so different when i am testing and feeling the "pressure" so I am pretty sure for this month I am going to just go with it...I am sorry I havent been on in a few days been blahh and busy busy.DH bday is thursday and while he dont like me to make a fuss I am going 2 make him lasagna and a cake :)

Mandy i am so so sorry to hear about your loss

The rest of you ladies I didnt quite read back to far as I am drained I had to take the baby to the dr today she has a ear infection and then I had to bring dh his extra set of keys as he locked his set in the car and he is working 2 hours away this week so a 4 hour round trip drive not even including I did 3 loads of wash,moped 2 floors and wiped down the entire kitchen,Then cooked dinner,did dishes,gave Aliah a bath and now I am just so drained I am headed to bed very very soon.But I wanted to pop in and say hello and that I am thinking of u all and luv u all xoxoxo

When we got out BFP in December I was NOT using OPK but was temping...And we were kinda just going with the flow.My lilac bushes are starting to bloom and there is a TON of yard work to get done and weeding in and around the garden so I know I will be super busy so maybe JUST maybe if we make love 3x a week and just DONT think about it then it will happen for us please pray for me as I do all of u xoxoxoo


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi Brooke.

Sounds like you had a busy couple days! Thanks for your words. My Cats are just as much my babies, almost as much as Matty is, so it was devastating to lose him so suddenly. With my other kitties, I had time to prepare and say goodbye.

when I got pg with Matty, we weren't tempting or using opk's. I was just tracking my cycle, using an estimated time of ovulation, and I was taking my pre-natals, extra folic acid and EPO. Sometimes it happens when your not trying because you're relaxed.

This time around I did get the postive OPK but I really didn't think we'd actually get pregnant.

so you never know....they do say that women have more sexual drive when they are ready to ovulate, it's our natural instincts kicking in...but then again they also say we're not supposed to be manogmous either but I couldn't imagine a day not having Josh.... hmmm? Guess it's all realitive.

Best of luck hun and lots of :dust: to you, Steph and Andi...and any one else I've left out...I'm sooooo sorry if I did forget someone, my mind is totally foggy. Need to clean up and go to bed with my snoogle....so comfy.


----------



## waiting2012

Ladies please forgive me.. I will post later when I have more time. Feel like a dope.. Maybe it was the fever I had...


----------



## waiting2012

Not sure where I am cycle wise as I never got a positive opk but have bd'ing like crazy...Steph (want2bmommy) thinks this one is darker than yesterday's...Still don't know ladies...I'm sorry to be such a problem...I'm being patient really, I am...In God's time I know...Just wish His timing in line with mine..:rofl:...

I'll post more at lunch time! :hugs: 
Have I told ya'll how much I appreciate ya'll for putting up with me? I do!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies!

Nice Update - We got to SEE little Emma moving around and kicking last night! It was the first time that you could see and feel it from the outside! We spent a good half hour watching her move around! It was pretty cool!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Here it is blown up..LOL and I marked where I think she is saying it is darker than yesterday's...Might have ovulated last saturday or sunday...WHO KNOWS....I'll keep on testing as my opks aren't getting any darker....:shrug:


----------



## TandA08

Steph I think you're time will be sooner than you think!!! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Wish I had yours and the other Steph's confidence...how many months now do we say that and only to be disappointed in the end.


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test19511

I don't know why really...But thought I should give ya'll the chance to vote too...:rofl:..:dohh:

I could be...Yeah, and monkeys are going to fly from my ass...I wonder if I should start puckering my buttcheeks...:rofl::haha:


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1332565200z4z1333429200z1.png


?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Maybe the Easter bunny will bring me something with 2 lines on it and it better not be my OPK...:rofl:!


----------



## Affyash

Hey Steph! I'm not sure if I see something on that test! I do for a sec and then when I focus it kind of goes away. I hope hope hope you actually have a BFP a brewin' there! Good luck!

Tanya how exciting about watching Emma move! Incredible isn't it??!! That's just awesome!

Brooke, glad to hear that AF has come and gone. FX this is your month sweety! We need a 3rd BFP (at least!!) so why can't it be you?? Hugs!

Mandy hope you figure out what to do about your MIL. I know for me, I would absolutely hate living with someone other than my dh. Mostly just because I enjoy my privacy and I like to walk around looking like crap most of the time! LOL! I would never be able to have a roommate or a family member living with me, it would just be too hard. Good luck with your decision! I hope you're feeling great!

I'm doing OK this morning, just a little frustrated with the people at work and I'm moody. I wish I could afford not to work and just stay home with the kids. Maybe someday this will happen.

Love you all, hope all the other ladies are doing good too!


----------



## waiting2012

That's what I was thinking too...So that's why I put on cntdown2pg...To get the votes from A LOT of roving eyes...LOL...I did the invert on the site--and there is a line...Geesh...

Tanya--The best thing about being preggo is when you see those feet, hands, knees, butt--poke up and you can see it--its like Alien...LOL..But only us women can experience exactly what that is--it is the most awesome feeling and makes ya feel so proud to be a woman doesn't it?? :hugs:

Mandy--Do what you think is best sweetie! :hugs: If you think it would be more stressful for your MIL to come and live with you--then opt not to do it right now...Save that option if _her_ health declines or it because a need rather a want..Does that make sence? 

Amanda, Andi, Jenn, Ashe...How are you fine ladies??? I adjusted my tickers below--left one changed the other...Last night's opk was another BFN...But I was running a temp--and noticed that I'm still running a low grade fever... and my uterus area aches ugh...my back is a little sore and my "girls" are having a hard time staying put in my bra--I know the dang thing didn't shrink...???? :shrug:...
Love ya'll!


----------



## waiting2012

Shit, I knew I left someone out!...BROOKE! Hun, how are you sweetie!!! I didn't mean to leave you out!....My brain has been foggy today...Sorry...Between the feeling like I'm going to start/someone kicked me in the woohoo/fall onto the bar on a boy's bike--kind of feeling---?? I just ain't got my head on straight...LOL...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies!!!! Its been a HORRIBLE week AGAIN....so glad things are NORMAL today.

So yesterday was Daisy's appt. at the vet for her checkup and my scope for my uterus....the scope went well and the ladies told me that it looked like the most beautiful uterus they had EVER seen an they weren't joking :) it was PERFECT no problems at all :) BEAUTIFUL :) I'd love to see it when it was ready for catching an eggy though :) it woulda been like a field of flowers LMAO....

So okay got that done then went to take Daisy to her appt. THEN ALL HELL BROKE LOOSE!

Sitting waiting in the room for the doc. there was a fight outside the room I had no clue about I didn't find out til today what had happened...these people were so irate they had threw cell phones and money at the receptionist an ehh :( nightmare for her to....

OK so I'm sitting there waiting for 40 mins. not knowing why it was taking so long (again there was this fight breaking out etc) soooo I get a phone call on my cell.....MRS THOMPSON PLEASE TELL ME THIS IS YOU...I was like YES?!?!?! He says "I work with your husband and he's in the ambulance and you need to get here right away" .....so he's an hour away and I need to get there and here I sit waiting on the damned vet...finally 20 mins go by and I finally lost my patience and said SOMEONE TAKE MY DOG I HAVE GOT TO LEAVE NOW! I'm crying hysterical etc. and finally someone comes in...and I said can you guys board her tonight my husbands in the back of an ambulance I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT IS GOING ON.....so they took her and told me to go ....

So ....as I'm running to the truck...my phone rings again....MRS THOMPSON...YES?!?!?!?! We are in route to the closer hospital things have gotten worse....come there...we think your husband has had a heat stroke or something....OK IM COMING AS FAST AS I CAN....This guy tells me my hubby is okay and is "aware"......

So thankfully my sis n law's hubby is stationed at the same base....and I called her since she was 20 mins closer than me and asked could she please rush to the hospital in Fort Walton Beach...so she goes and meets them there....She gets there and my husband was NO WHERE NEAR OK...he was still out of it.....he was not OK...at all.....

He came too off and on for her so I'm driving 85 trying to get there as quick as I can.....and FINALLY GOT THERE...and by the time I get there 1hr 20 mins after the first phone call he's finally AWAKE and TALKING but not much....

Anyways he was running during a mandated PT the heat index over 100....and on asphalt on the flight line....He finished the run he ran the whole way...then he remembered sitting down and putting his hands on his head....and he laid back and he doesn't remember anything.....

Not the TWO IV's, not the ride in the ambulance, not the CAT SCAN, nothing! I mean absolutely nothing until his sister got there thats when he began waking up a little.....

They had ICE PACKS in his pants LOL...on his ya know HAHA JUNK! NOTHING worked....they poured buckets of water on him...he didn't remember any of it LOL...not until coworkers began telling us what happened.....

He is okay and MUCH better today....but he had a period of convulsions and seizure like things and they classified it as a heat stroke...and esp. since he was out of it for over an hour and a half before he woke up! I'm THANKFUL to have him here today and my dog is SO MUCH BETTER no more cone head :)


----------



## Affyash

HOLY SHIT ANDI! Can life just give you guys an f-ing break!? I am soooo sorry to hear this happened to him and I am so happy that he's OK! Geeeeeeez! Is he on mandatory rest now for some period of time? I hope he's not expected to go back to work any time soon. And I hope you didn't have a heart attack while all of this was going on! Poor Daisy dog too, at least she was being treated by the vets all night. Many positive vibes coming your way for you and your family! I hope the sun breaks through the clouds and you guys can get some freakin' peace and happiness over there!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh hun!! I am on my phone at work but saying prayers right now sweetie!!!! How scary!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

He got 24 hours of quarters.....so we sat here all day and he's drank Gatorade and water all day long :) He is so much better an the dog I had to pay another 80 bucks for all her tests an things and her new eye drops with steroids in them and she goes back in 2 weeks for a final checkup :) she is doing so much better an they cleaned her eyes out for me :) they are awesome! I have the best vets ever!!


----------



## waiting2012

Such great news hun!!! I will post more soon...
On another + note.. My pos votes have surpassed my neg votes on my link to todays test:happydance:... Man my last little tod thats here just slapped my rt boob..OOOOOWWWCHHHH:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--Take care of that dh of yours!!! He is so lucky! Gosh....hun!!...I agree with Ashe..After all ya'll been through! Life has dealt you the worst hand ever...You are in my prayers hun!!! Plus side is they had his "men" on ice--I hear that helps with mobility and stuff! :thumbup:

Heading home...Hope I have a good connection! Jason was online last night late--so I guess the small town problems are fixed!

Love ya'll!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Well ladies ... Yet another evening of no internett and stuck using my phone..
Picked up another box of Answer tests and 2 cheapie tests to waste...lol... If I manage a connection I will try to get my lovely test from this evening.. Yes there was a faint line on it...looks like I was stressing over my opks for nothing... Feeling very af-fie type cramps that extend th rogh my pelvis and back. But they come and go.. Still have a lo grade temp too... My body is so warm to the touch...
I hope everyone is doing ok tonite.. It is awefully quiet........


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda...is there other signs of life here..:rofl:.....


----------



## Affyash

I'm here I'm here! Well post the dang tests lady, you're killing me with suspense!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh look.. Ashe is here too!... Yay!!!! About time.. Let the party get started!!


----------



## waiting2012

Ashe.. On my phone.. Go back a few pages.. I think yhe link to my test today is there.. The positives are winning.. Hence the cautiously preggo heading...lol


----------



## Affyash

OMG I didn't see you changed your status! REALLY??!!! Take more tests must see more lines! LOL! Seriously all my fingers and all my toes are crossed right now! I went to that link earlier and you had a TON of votes and yes's were def winning!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok goto page 436 for the link...


----------



## waiting2012

My phone is so slow!! Ugh


----------



## Affyash

You got a whole shit load of votes!


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm here :)
Damn phone I can't see properly but I think im seeing a line on your test!! How many dpo would you be Steph? 

I need to change my ticked tonight too. Doctor this am said im 5 weeks not 4 weeks 2 days. I think he's wrong lol but heck I'll take it!! Xx


----------



## waiting2012

Yes on my phone it sucks...But on my computer--YIPPEE!!!! My .88 test kind of sucks picture wise--It wasn't fmu--and IRL the line is faint but there...:happydance:..

And by way, Ashe and Amanda...DID Ya'll VOTE???? :rofl:

Amanda--that is super awesome!!! Did he feel your uterus? if so that is one way they try to determine size...Your due may change a few times between now and your u/s's...LOL....

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Be right back... Got fix plates.. Had my internet for 2 secs....ugh


----------



## waiting2012

Ok... Back... As far as dpo... If you go by when I had ewcm-, that was last saturday on the 24th... We bded on the 24,25,26.. 28,29,30,... 1,2 so far.. Lol


----------



## waiting2012

So maybe 10dpo??? Shoot I dont know...lol


----------



## waiting2012

I came up with date for my ticker going off the ewcm I had...


----------



## waiting2012

Ok.. I cant do all the posting....lol... 
I did have a dream last night.. Didnt yhink a whole lot of it.. I was at the doctors going through that dreaded first appt.. Only this time he came in and said yes your pregnant...it was odd but didnt honestly think anything of it....and these weird cramps omg... Did ya have this?.. I dont remember having this all through my pelvis and back stretching feeling... I feel like I have done a 100000 pelvic exercises....lol


----------



## waiting2012

Ok.. I cant do all the posting....lol... 
I did have a dream last night.. Didnt yhink a whole lot of it.. I was at the doctors going through that dreaded first appt.. Only this time he came in and said yes your pregnant...it was odd but didnt honestly think anything of it....and these weird cramps omg... Did ya have this?.. I dont remember having this all through my pelvis and back stretching feeling... I feel like I have done a 100000 pelvic exercises....lol


----------



## Affyash

K I'm back I got all distracted by the pizza I ordered! It sounds like you may have caught the egg Steph, I sure hope so. Do you have any other tests you can post!!??


----------



## waiting2012

Not from my phone ashe.. But I have more to use....lol


----------



## waiting2012

I ate finally... Its almost 10 and I have to get some sleep...lol where did the time go????? I will post much more tomorrow ladies.... Going to enjoy some hubby and me time...:hugs:


----------



## Affyash

K love ya sleep well!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Those lines look good to me :) I voted...hope everyone has a lovely night I'm off to lala land :) and no more BC Pills so who the heck knows when or if I ovulate LMAO!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Had a great night of BDing...lol.. Hubby doesnt know yet... Not telling him either....lol I like our newfound romance ..got to get ready for work..talk later!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Not sure if it is because of hormones, the flu or God knows whatelse this morning feeling a bit nauseas... I know its way to soon so leaning towards the flu.... Headache, off and on cramps this am, boobs are as Jason said, engorged...lol...
I know everyone is gung ho about me testing again and again to make sure the line is getting darker... I will test on Easter.. I can not afford to buy a bunch of hpts and dont want to call about a blood test just yet... I want to enjoy today, stress free, carefree, knowing that it could all come crashing down in defeat is enough. I dont need a digi or 20-30 more tests to tell me its not sticking... I have felt this way before and yet this all feels new... Please respect my decision to wait on anymore tests.. I did one this am another Wally test and got a faint line on it too... By Easter it should look really nice or be another disappointment.on a positive... I just coughed and wet myself...that has never happened before and I wasnt pg...
:rofl:


----------



## TandA08

Steph, I think I see a line, and when I checked out your link I used the invert and greyscale buttons playing with the different views, and I still see a line. I voted positive. And of course I respect your decision to wait before testing again!


----------



## waiting2012

Feeling really ick...OMG...I walk and toot, cough and toot (or pee on myself)....My pg with Adrian started off with sx really early too...I had m/s by the time I was 4 weeks along...OMG....I'm just praying it sticks! 

Thank You Tanya! I'm tickled right now...:rofl:...Shouldn't say that--I might pee on myself again...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

I just realized I've advanced from "chat happy bnb member" to "BNB Addict"...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

Sorry I have not been on in awhile of course you know me always working, I started to catch up reading last night but it was to much and finally this morning I finished. I forgot probally about half of what was posted but I will try to remember what I can:)
Steph-hope you are feeling ok and it is not the flu coming on, I respect and agree with you waiting until easter to test but also 'if' the test is not darker that morning make sure it does not ruin your easter with you family. 

ashely-hope you are feeling ok:)

Andi-so sorr yabout everything you are going through:( Hope you are feeling better today and that hubby is ok:(

Tanya-how are you feeling? I cant wait to see pics of your baby shower! One step down to the baby being here soon! I have been so anxious lately and find myself addicted to the show 'a baby story"!

Amanda-I am still so excited for you! How is hubby is he just as excited as you? This is a great step in your relationship:) I cant wait until you start getting your bump!

Brooke-hope all is well


----------



## waiting2012

Have to head back into work...
Jenn--I won't let it ruin my Easter...I may be disappointed but not going to let it ruin my day with the family! :hugs:...Right now--I'm leaning towards it being the hormones...I don't feel achey or anythiing like the flu--lol...My coworker was outside my car smoking--and her cigarrette was making my nausea worse....LOL...

Going to finish my gatorade--I just knew I would need it for some reason--and now I know...LOL...Talk to ya'll at lunch!...OH gosh...I'm not sure what to have...my appetite has been really off...Now I know why...LOL...For once I'm hungry but NOTHING sounds good...LOL


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Did you get more pee sticks???? Please pee on one for me.....I just realised something so terribly :( bad....So I'm having this surgery and I'll be really fertile the first time trying....bad news is my hubby will be leaving I duno when the hell I'm gonna ovulate....and we won't probably get to try the first month :( ehhh :( let me check some numbers real fast while its on my mind.....ooo looks like I might get an O in right before he leaves OMG OMG OMG YAY!!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww Andi- I pray you do O before he leaves! That would be just awesome!
Steph-I am glad for you! I am hoping this is it for you!


----------



## Affyash

Steph, I have no respect for a POAS-aholic who won't pee on sticks! LOL! Of course we respect your decision to wait!! Silly! Hope you feel super prego today (not that I want you to feel nauseated, crampy, constipated, headachy, bitchy and hot and with wet pants) but I kinda do! Yay!

Tanya hope you're doing well! I want to see pics of the shower too!

Jenn hope you're not working too hard! But that you are making tons of money.

Andi, how's the hubby feeling? Is he still at home? FX that you get to BD before he leaves and that you catch that eggo!!

Mandy and Amanda how are you newly prego ladies feeling? Awesome I hope! Don't want those symptoms too bad too early!!

Brooke when do you think you'll O this month? How's the new house coming along? Getting all settled? Hope all is well.

I'm good this morning. I have to go into the lab to get the blood work done for my first trimester screening for chromosomal abnormalities. If it comes back ok, I think we'll pass on doing the accompanying u/s since it's so very expensive and wouldn't really change anything. I'm still nervous though. Hope my bubba's OK! I can't stop eating. It's the only thing that makes me feel good. If I stop eating, I get nausea and headaches that slowly creep up on me. Not to mention that the food helps with my utter lack of energy right now. Ugh! I'm going to gain so much f'in weight!!


----------



## calebsmom06

anyone ever get a slight annoying cramping in their lower left side right above your private area? i have gotten it a few times already this week. I will usually get up and walk it off but I am wondering why I keep getting it


----------



## waiting2012

Ummm.. A lot I will have to reply to at lunch on my computer but jenn since monday I have had a similiar feeling but mine is the front and right... I am sure its the muscles stretching and you are probably having a grwth spurt of sorts... Shit just typed all that and its up above my cs scar on the left.. Was brief like a jab....


----------



## waiting2012

Best description I found is when you rack yourself on a guys bike...lol


----------



## waiting2012

Almost my lunch!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## calebsmom06

I have kind of figured thats probally what it was. I know the next few weeks is the babies biggest growth spurt. I cant believe Friday I will only have 16 weeks left which is really more like 14 weeks! OMG We are almost there already!


----------



## TandA08

Ash... I'm pretty sure eating constantly is what I told you to do :haha: it was the only thing that helped me too! Just watch WHAT you eat and it'll help you avoid gaining TOO much weight (or so we can hope, right??) :rofl:

Jenn, hope you're not overworkin yourself! And, I know I know.. I haven't even downloaded the pics to my computer yet... mom and I have been soo busy, but I have to do it before she leaves! So, I'll get those uploaded here soon - I promise!

Emma has been sooo active the last few days, and as I sit here at work this morning she is moving around like crazy! I keep just watching my belly wondering if I'll get a chance to see it again, but then as soon as I look back at my computer, THEN she kicks or moves... :dohh: "Come on Emma, cooperate with momma, Jeesh!" :rofl:

Steph, I'm feeling pretty positive and excited for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Did you get more pee sticks???? Please pee on one for me.....I just realised something so terribly :( bad....So I'm having this surgery and I'll be really fertile the first time trying....bad news is my hubby will be leaving I duno when the hell I'm gonna ovulate....and we won't probably get to try the first month :( ehhh :( let me check some numbers real fast while its on my mind.....ooo looks like I might get an O in right before he leaves OMG OMG OMG YAY!!!!

Yes, I got more Andi...:haha: I just hate to face any disappointment and not see the lines getting darker especially if I am not technically "late" yet...I can't wait for you to get to bd'ing hun! BD away--Let him "use it" like he paid for it!!! :rofl::rofl:...I think that's what worked for me!!! :rofl::blush:...I'm so praying for you to get the egg before the dh leaves! 

It would be fabulous to see you and Brooke round this off and hopefully my bean is sticks and WE WILL ALL BE PREGGO!!! :happydance:!! This thread will be ready for the next stage finally!!!:winkwink: OH, Please let this be the month for ya'll!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

One of the kids didn't want or touch their turkey and cheese on wheat bread sandwich--So I ate it...:rofl:...My nausea went away shortly after...:winkwink: so I guess that was all I needed...LOL...I should have known something was up the other day--I had gotten a DP from McD's and it was ICK...Did not taste right--I asked Wes about his and he was like, "taste like DP.."....:dohh:....SO how is everyone doing as of the last 5 minutes...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

LOL.... Tanya--when you aren't looking she's being sneaky...LOL...Thats a girl for ya'!!! :rofl:...

Jenn--I agree with Tanya--don't overdo it to much! Relax....And it is so hard to believe!! Ya'll will be holding your babes soon!!!! AWE!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## calebsmom06

I wonder if I am working to much also, not sure how much longer I should keep working 50 hour weeks:/ I may talk to my doc about it at my next appointment. I guess we are in that stage cause my baby boy seems to always be moving to, its so neat to see the stomach move! I like to keep my hand there and feel him kick or hit me:) I LOVE it! We are almost there! My next doc appointment is on the 17th. I go for my 3d u/s tomorrow, I cant wait to see him again! Sucks that i keep having to fork it out of my own pocket though I wish my doc would schedule one already!


----------



## waiting2012

OH, yeah...Ashe...All those things you listed: crampy, nauseated, etc....Having them all except the constipation...LOL....I usually don't have that problem...Nice side effect of the gastointestinal system I was blessed with...:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Yay on the U/S Jenn!! Can't wait to see the pics!!! That is one thing I'm gathering I will like about my OB/Gyn...My bosses daughter n law (the one who is delivering early because the baby is so big) is seeing him since they moved here from Missouri--I told my boss how great he was--and he's already done 3 on her since she came back a month ago....Sucks that you have to pay for them out of pocket...:sad1:

And def talk to your doctor about cutting back...50 hours is a lot for someone who is so close to the end!!! :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Yea it sucks to pay but the place I schedule it at thats all they do is 3d ultrasounds the are not associated with a doc office or anything and they have this HUGE screen that they display the u/s on and they do it for a minimum of 20 minutes and record the entire thing. I LOVE IT! I will talk to my doc on the 17th when I go about cutting back, by the end of the day (especially when I work evenings) my feet swell a little and hurt so I guess its about time to start cutting back. Its my day off today and all Ive been doing is sitting back reclined with my feet up relaxing:) Gonna get up and do a little something here in a little bit:)


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, yes Jenn...Def relax today! and if your feet are swelling its a def good idea about cutting back!! :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

yHEY DONT GET HUGE OR ANYTHING BUT YOU CAN DEF NOTICE THE SLIGHT SWELLING WHEN i TAKE OFF MY SHOES, sorry didnt realize caps lock was on lol, I am so excited for your syptoms! They sound so promising!


----------



## waiting2012

Slight headache again...and the nausea is creeping back in...WTH...:rofl:...NOT COMPLAINING!! But I'm not really hungry either...May have to go and get some gatorade...Just love how all this happening so quickly...Yeah..ROOT and TOOT then PEE....(NOT WEE....:rofl:)

Don't worry about it Jenn--i didn't think you were hollering or anything--I know that you know I am not Deaf...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Affyash

Tanya I am officially a bird eater just like you! :) I'm trying really hard to eat just good stuff. Today...not so much, my snacks are all pretty naughty. But I do try. Pretzels are my new thing...I just need to worry about the sodium. That is so cool that you feel and see Emma so regularly now! I wondered what it would be like trying to work with a baby all moving around and now I know...I'll be distracted as hell!! Are you feeling better? Any other tummy pains. I wonder if it was just a stone that passed and they couldn't see on u/s. So weird.

Jenn def hope you can cut your hours down to a maximum of 40 a week. I can't imagine working more than I do right now. Plus you're so much further along! I can't believe you and Tanya are going to be new mommies in like 3 months!! Holy moly! Oh and I bet your pains are round ligament pains. Is it sharp and shooting and then goes away pretty quickly? What side are appendix' on? I think they're higher up so I'm pretty sure it's not that.

Steph just you wait for the constipation. It's a freakin' monster! Though, like you said, because of your other intestinal stuff, maybe you will pass that all up. Hope you do! Glad you're getting all the other symptoms though. You know what they say...the more intense the symptoms the stickier the bean. Probably totally untrue but it's nice to hang on to! :)

So hope Andi and Brooke get their BFPs this month!! Then it would be Jenn/Tanya, me, Mandy/Amanda, Steph/Brooke/Andi. And even though I don't have a "bump" buddy for the same gestation as me, I still would have 7 prego buddies!!! Plus, there's another lady on here Beth30 that is only like a week behind me. We talk often, she's a sweetheart. 

FX to all the TTC ladieS!!!


----------



## Affyash

Steph, try being a bird eater too! Eating pretty much all day long really seems to help me with the nausea!


----------



## Affyash

Hey, here's a good laugh for you...remember Miaw? hahahahaha


----------



## waiting2012

How dare you wish CONSTIPATION on me...:rofl::rofl::rofl:....Yes, I hope that because I feel all these good sx that they stay and so does "bean"...I so want to be able to tell Jason and the kids...I just bite my tongue...Last night he was like, "Your ----- is mine tonite! :blush:" and I say, "yeah??????" and he was like--"have to make a deposit don't I?"...I just let him do his thing..LOL...In the past--I would stop him so sure it was the sex that would make me m/c etc...I have realized that if its going to happen, it will regardless of how much we bd'..SO needless to say--I enjoyed every minute of it!!! If his libido can take it so can mine although I was so happy when he got finished because I was TIRED....:rofl:..Ok, that was way more than you wanted to know wasn't it??? :rofl::rofl:....

And it would be great for Andi and Brooke to get their :bfp:s...I'm so glad you have Beth too! You ought to invite to the thread so she can share her time with us too...:winkwink:...The more the merrier! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

OH btw...Technically--bump buddies with Amanda and Mandy...They are due at the beginning of December and according to my ticker--I'm due about 2 weeks after they are...BUT due to having a c/section I will probably deliver early if all goes well...:winkwink:....


----------



## waiting2012

We def need to round this group off with January 2013 Bundles!!! That will make for quite a year!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Affyash

Oh, that's great Steph. I guess that is true you would be BB with Amanda and Mandy duh! I will totally invite Beth, I actually hadn't even thought of that. PREGO BRAIN!!! I swear...


----------



## waiting2012

That's alright...After I posted that--I thought to myself..."well maybe she wants a friend on the side..." :rofl::rofl:....That was stupid huh?? :dohh:....


----------



## calebsmom06

Ashley-its more of a constant cramp in one spot, but goes away when I get up and walk around so It prob is just stretching.
Steph-you are lucky constipation is hell I have it horribly. Doc said you can use metamucil milk of magnesium or colace if you do get that problem. I just ate some watermelon right now to help me, it it doesnt work then I am on to the metamucil haha


----------



## Affyash

LOL Steph, yeah a friend on the side away from you bitches! hahahahaha! :)

Jenn, totally sounds like stretching or just baby pressure. I have been eating prunes (they have ones with flavors believe it or not and the orange isn't so bad) and bran muffins and things seem to be going...smoothly now! Hope the food and/or meds help!


----------



## waiting2012

God, I have a killer headache right now...and I can't stop yawning...UGH...I have choir tonite so I'm not sure when I'll make it back online...But ya'll crack me up....I have some Clear-lax (Adrian sometimes has to use it be regular..) Hopefully, I don't need anything like that!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TandA08

Jenn! Damn we just missed our new pattern of having our appts on the same days. Mine is the day before yours, on the 16th! LOL I'm super excited about your 3d u/s. Share pics right away!


----------



## TandA08

I am cracking up Ash that NOW you are preaching what I had kept saying my entire first trimester! I love that you finally understand me, :rofl: I mean, not that I would want you to suffer the way I did, but I guess you just had to see it for yourself to believe it - I love it! And yes Steph, do like Ash said - eat small snacks - often! Even if you don't feel hungry. I often found that (yes pretzels helped) but at the times when I felt like food was so repulsive, something with more water content - like celery or grapes, went down better.

Jenn, I'd say hell yeah get your hours reduced, I think you'll feel better for it! My doc just told me last week no more overtime for me - so I'm down to a max of 40hrs a week now.

I'm feeling pretty good today, I just now had about a 5 minute spell of some moderately strong cramping right after eating lunch. I thought maybe it was just cause I had to pee really bad. But when I went to the bathroom, I didn't have to go all THAT bad, and it didn't make the cramps any better. But they passed, and I'm cautiously thinking that they're gone. I get to go pee in a cup this afternoon for work. A new company bought our company and they are requiring all the employees to go get a drug screen. :dohh: I'm pregnant, but hey whatever. HOWEVER, I have noticed that with this big ol' bump it is getting VERY hard to pee in a cup!!! I can't SEE what I'm doing LMAO! And everytime I go to the Dr I have to pee in a cup, and each visit it is more and more difficult..... ugh


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, I've noticed for me... that a cup of coffee (even just half a cup) will clear me up if I start feeling a little constipated. At least it tastes better than the metamucil :rofl: And hey, you're allowed to have a little caffiene each day (or even better, if it's just once in a while).


----------



## Affyash

OH yeah Jenn, duh, so excited for your ultrasound too! I just love them further on when you can see so much and they move and suck their thumbs and whatever babies do in utero! Hope you get a video!!

And Tanya, oh yes, the bird eating helps. I'm going to try the grapes and celery. Joe has to go to the store tonight so I'll ask him to get those! Thanks!


----------



## calebsmom06

I will have to look for those prunes lol, I think the watermelon is helping I have some bad cramoing going on right now. It doesnt help that my a/c has been out for 3 days now! The guy is supposed to be here at 530 to fix it, I hope he is here cause this has been a HORRIBLE day off stuck at home without air, then I went to pick my son up from school and we were walking home and this stupid bitch started yelling at my son because he was by her tree and he shook it. As soon as I saw him I told him not to and she has the nerve to yell at him, so I had a few words with the bitch! No One yells at my son! STUPID HOE! It takes ALOT to getme mad but she saw the 'ghetto' side of me haha. Omg this has got to be 'gotta go to the bathroom' cramping, I get sharp pains then my stomach just gurggled lmao it freakin hurts!
Awww Tanya no more appointments the same day:( And I will post the pics as soon as I get home as well as the video, its at 530 tomorrow evening so I guess that would be 330 your time and yes on the 17th I will talk to him about my hours. I am pretty sure he will agree with getting them cut down, maybe I can get him to throw in no more night shifts also hehehe, those kill me! And I havent tried the coffee but maybe I will try and yes I do drink caffeine sometimes, I crave fountain cokes from the gas station lol and sweet tea but I drink plenty of water to so I am pretty sure I am ok


----------



## Affyash

Jenn try hot water with a slice of lemon. I've tried it once or twice (didn't really do much) but some ladies on here swear by it helping immediately...glad you told that lady off...how dare she yell at your son. Hello!? Mom's standing right there! She'll discipline him thanks!


----------



## calebsmom06

Do you put the lemon in the water or do you eat it???? And yes that lady pissed me off! Its a freakin tree for one and 2 what do you expect when you live right across from a school! This lady must not have ever had any kids lol.


----------



## Affyash

Squeeze it in the water. My husband actually put a whole lemon in my hot water when I asked him to make it for me. I was like...Joe...I meant a freakin' slice! LOL!


----------



## waiting2012

Already off work..Praise the LORD! I do have choir, but wanted to sit and relax a bit before driving home so I'm in my car, reading up and laughing my butt off!!! 
DON'T MESS WITH PREGNANT GHETTO WOMEN!! I would say B's but hey, didn't Ashe already use that term about us??? :winkwink::rofl:...

I had a good cry too...:cry: My oldest in my class--today was his last day and Grandma came and got him and his sister...I didn't think it would hurt so bad to see such a pain in the butt leave..:rofl:..But I have had him my class for a year...He had just turned 2 when I started--I watched him grow into a big strapping 3 year old! Smart and sassy...He always had this way of coming in, doing something he knew better than to do and look at me with his big baby blue eyes, and say "I wuv you, Ms.Steppanie"...:cry:...I asked him this afternoon "Who's going to say "i love you" to me now when your gone?" ... He just laughed at me...LOL...It was like watching one of my own kids leave...My boss is sure he and his sister will be back since mom and dad are divorced and dad still leaves here in town--but I'll be very surprised....I'm going to miss my little "E"...:cry:...

The crying did not help my headache at all, but the 2 glasses of lemonade I've drank did help with my nausea...Yay...Going to head home so I can eat before choir...I'm dreading it tonite--I HATE the last song of group of songs we are doing for Easter...UGH...But I don't get to choose the music...

Also...mmmmm..grapes sound soooo good right now! I may have to stop and get me some!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Sorry I've not been on much last night, when I went to the doctors yesterday I think I hurt my neck and I've been in severe pain since, its so hard to move and I can barely move my neck to the left without moving my whole body and because that's hurting its going into my upper back coz I can't sit straight :( sleeping even hurts :(
I have to pretend that im ok at work though because my boss said she would get me some deep heat or something and I think its bad to have while pregnant. So here I am in agony, acting like im fine :( haha. Can't wait to get home!! 4 Days off for Easter!! Yay. I will try and reply tonight of im feeling ok! Did I mention my doctor thinks I was 5 weeks yesterday? So 5w1d today :D yay.
Hope everyone is good xx


----------



## waiting2012

Hello Ladies...Well...Ya'll talked me into it...:rofl:...I went and tested again, just because you guys twisted my arm...Only thing is I broke down went all gung ho...I didn't break the bank or anything..LOL...But ya'll ready???


----------



## waiting2012

waiting...waiting...I don't want to share it if ya'll don't want to see...:rofl:...


----------



## waiting2012

hmmm...I guess the suspence isn't killin' ya'll yet....So I guess I'll wait to till tomorrow to let ya'll know how tonite's test showed up...


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda--So sorry to hear about your neck hun! I hope it gets better for you soon!!! Something that you can do that is safe--take a wet washcloth--put it in the microwave and heat for 1-2 minutes--it will be super hot so be careful...Wrap it in plastic wrap (can be done before or after heating up) wrap it in a towel but leave enough to let you feel the heat coming from it...Use it for 30 minutes and then use and ice pack for 30 minutes--do this every other hour...Also look up Range of Motion exercises for neck injuries and start out slow just a few of the exercises at a time--and gradually build up--be sure to def do the heat/ice afterwards...I did restorative therapy for the nursing home here in town for about a year--and this is what we would do with the residents..It does help...


----------



## waiting2012

Do dee do da....Ok, I guess I'll post tonite's test tomorrow...:rofl:...


----------



## waiting2012

ok...jenn...are you still reading???? :rofl:...


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, I had Jenn...LOL...What happened??? I just sent texts to Tanya and Ashe...Where is everyone????????????????????


----------



## calebsmom06

I just got on not sure why it showed me on when I wasnt lol, I wanna see! I about to go to bed though I am super super sleepy!
Amanda-hope your neck gets to feeling better its a horrible feeling especially when you cant take anything for the pain:(


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...Ashe should be on soon too...Here it goes...


----------



## Affyash

Ugh you're killin me Steph post post!!!


----------



## waiting2012

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

If that a fine howdy-doo...:rofl::rofl:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Affyash

Steph I'm sorry about your little E! I wonder if taking Q out I Blanca's care will have the same effect on them. But he should start preschool now and I can't afford both. Glad the lemonade helped with the ms I've heard sour and salty are most effective. So'd you get your huge bfp or what?!?

So sorry to hear about your neck Amanda! You don't need that right now! A heating pad on your neck won't be a problem at all, totally go for it! And congrats on 5+1!!! So happy for you Hun!


----------



## Affyash

HOLY CRAP Stephanie!!!!! Did you tell dh?!? I'm jumping off he walls right now!! That means your hcg is at least 50!!!! Girl you preggoooooooo! Woohoo for the luck of 3s! Mandy, Amanda and now Stepanie!!!!! Omg!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

umm...did you not see the pic above Ashe....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Affyash

I would call your doc now do he does bloods for everything including progesterone!!! We need to make sure this little one stays for good!!


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl:...We have to stop posting at the same time!!! No, I didn't tell him yet...I want to wait a little bit...Let him revil in the idea that he has to keep on making his deposits...:rofl::rofl:..I'm such a horndog...LOL...But I know him......Since Easter should put me at 4 weeks--I'm going to use my bosses color printer and print the pic off as part of a card--I don't imagine it will continue to show "pregnant" for very long..So right now I have the pic and the test is in my dresser drawer...I know its going to kill me to wait to tell him--but we've had to many disappointments and even though its a digi--all that means is that weren't any lines to analyze....Ya know....But good golly...I'm super stoked right now!!!!! LOL


----------



## Affyash

Omg omg omg mama hen's pregnant! So happy for you girl!!'


----------



## waiting2012

I'm going to call them and see what he wants to do...I am def not taking the provera on the 8th...LOL....:winkwink:!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks hun...I'm going to make that my avatar pic and see if the other's notice...LOL..I figure there will be to much for them to catch up on--but they might notice the new avatar..Maybe...LOL....God I feel nauseas.....LOL


----------



## Affyash

I totally understand waiting to tell him! I can't believe you didn't get your pos opk but still got knockered! Sometimes they just do t work for everyone. Just goes to show you that a woman knows her body ya know! Yaaaaaaay!


----------



## Affyash

You feel nauseous cause you're so excited!!!! Now you just need to try and get some rest!!


----------



## waiting2012

Yes, going to bed...jason was like "ARE YOU READY YET?".....:rofl:...I'll be back 2 morrow...SO excited and nauseas...Lordy...LOL...Yep, off to bed...Now to see if the girls notice anything new or not BEFORE READING...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

PS...All I can figure is I would have gotten my positive OPK if I had used it the friday before the 24th...I bet I O'ed on the 24th...I was getting barely there lines--now I know why...LOL


----------



## Affyash

Yeah that's totally true Bout the opk! I got my bfp after an abnormally short cycle too. So happy for you! Hope you can actually sleep!!


----------



## waiting2012

I think after I vomit--I can go to sleep...LOL...

Good night sweetie!!! I'm off on Friday--hopefully I will have a good connection the next 4 glorious days!!!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Will try to get on later some more but HOLY SHIT STEPH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NO LINES TO ANALYSE THERE!!!! YOUR FREAKING PREGNANT!!!!!
I'm SO SO SO SO SO happy for you!! :D
Definitely get that blood test done!!!
AHHHHHHHHHHH I'm so excited for you :D xxxxxxxx


----------



## waiting2012

Going to call Dr.Edwards today... I let ya'll know what he says!


----------



## TandA08

STEPHANIE!!!!! I totally noticed BEFORE I even got to this thread, I saw it on my friend's list with your new avatar!!!!! I am sorry so so so sorry that I missed your text last night!!! But I am so super excited for you! This is awesome, and uh, I don't recall twisting your arm to test again before easter... :haha: I absolutely LOVE that you used a digi this time, there's absolutely NO guess work!!!!! *PREGNANT* in your face PREGNANT! Just wonderful news!!!! And, Dec 15th is my mom's bday!!! hehe


----------



## waiting2012

Yeah, I know ya'll weren't really "twisting" my arm..But I just had a feeling that ya'll were thinking, "Damn her! She better test before Easter"....LOL...But ya'll just weren't saying it...:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

That is so cool--due on your mom's birthday! :winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

What's even more refreshing is nauseated this am again and have those light cramps too...We dtd this am...I woke up at 4:30 to pee and felt, ummm...frisky..:blush:...:rofl:


----------



## Affyash

Oh Stephanie I'm still on :cloud9: for you!! Sooooo super happy! Can't wait to hear how your family reacts. Damn doctor! Hahahaha!


----------



## waiting2012

Working the naproom today so I will be on a full 2 hrs prob... We are having pizza for lu.ch... She needs to hurry witb it... Nauseas again...lol I ate some apple slices but that didnt hp to much....going to call the doc office while there too..sorry for typos!


----------



## TandA08

Oh I can't wait to hear what the Dr has to say! A year my ass!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Affyash

Have you called the dang doctor yet? I'm dying in suspense! I can't wait to hear that his jaw broke when it hit the floor! LOL!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww steph! That is absolutely awesome! I guess I was right when I told u that could be an early bfp a few days ago! You did ovulate the week before! Omg I'm sooooo excited:) yea:) wonderful gift from god for easter. Definetly call the doctor, we need this one to stick! Have u taken a line test to see how dark those lines show up now? Ahhhh I am estatic! I'm bored at work and decided to check on bnb and I am soooo glad I did! My ultrasound is in 4 hours:) yippee I will post pics


----------



## waiting2012

Lordy...I didn't ever think I was going to get online...:rofl:...Lets see--we didn't get done with lunch till 12:30--which by then the kids are napping..They are all wound up but should sleep good since napping later than usual..I had to sit with one little boy that his favorite answer is "no" via shaking his head--he's 3 but looks 5--I kid you not! He is a big big boy--not chunky big--TALL big...And well he's catered too--he's the youngest and mom and dad are dealing with stuff like the dad going to prison in May for embezzlement, etc...10 years! I know I shouldn't be sharing that--but I'm not telling you his name or anything and it will help to get a clearer picture of what the other teacher is dealing with right now if you know what I mean. Anyhow...After getting him to sleep, which wasn't hard--just sat next to him, patted his back and told him to snuggle close to me..He was out...I had to make sure one of my tods stayed awake so he would be up when his momma came--which she just got him...EPHEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW....Now for some "me" time...LOL...I have a call into the doctor did that when I got to go outside for a sec before coming to the naproom...He's at the Bridgeport office (I see him at the Decatur one)--I told his receptionist that I needed to speak to someone in regards to a positive pg test and that I am supposed to start the progesterone on sunday. She said she would try to get hold of his nurse that maybe she could help...(They keep one nurse on his side of the office--he shares space with 2 other OB's and this is the day they do their U/S's that aren't doctor's visits too for that office)--Anyhow...She came on and said to me, "Your pregnant?" I guess with me being on hold she got my file pulled up and all because of the way she asked...I told her well, I had lines on one set of tests, "UH-HUH"...I had lines on 2 walmart tests, "UH-HUH"....I had a digital last night that said Pregnant. ---dead silence--2-3 seconds..."Well..and your question is?"...I told her I'm supposed to take progesterone on the 8th and I don't feel comfortable taking it because it was supposed to bring my period on and I wasn't sure what it would do if I took it and I was really wary because I don't want to miscarry if I can help it. These are her EXACT words..."You don't have to take it. When he orders a blood draw we'll check your progesterone, but if your pregnant this fast you will probably not need it. IF I start spotting or bleeding, heavy cramping, dizziness to the point of passing out, shoulder pain of either shoulder--call back and they would see me right away. Congratulations, I will transfer you back to the receptionist and you can schedule your appointment for a prenatal visit with her. Congratulations and have a nice day."... Well, I have an appointment...June 6th.. 3:00...Yay me...I asked the receptionist if I should really wait so long because of the provera, etc and she put me on hold again, Came back and said the nurse told her--she would be faxing the info to the Bridgeport office so that he saw it today and if he wanted a rush on the labs--they would call me in--no appointment needed for a quick blood draw. 
I know to ya'll that sounds a bit shitty--but I truely understand...All anyone can assume is that this will be a healthy pregnancy like any other that he handles--that the provera did what it was supposed to--that if it is going to be a healthy pregnancy seeing me at 11-12 weeks is just as good as seeing me next week...I did express that I was worried about miscarriage and that is why she was faxing over to him the "news" so that if he wants blood--it can be ordered...He really is a good doctor...Plus, this does give me a chance to get my insurance squared away..With everything else going on--it would be best to jump on that quicker than I did last time so I don't have to shell out another 300.00 for the office visit, etc...

So Jenn--U/S!!!! Can't wait hun!!!!! :happydance:...

I can't remember if it was Jenn, or Ashe, or Tanya--that asked about those dreaded line tests--Ya'll are killing me here...:rofl:...I have 2 of them--but I'm hanging on to them...I have a beautiful "Pregnant" on my digi--I might need those tests later--say in January 2013--since that is when Gail saw me conceiving...LOL...She said a boy, but Jason's pyshic told him twin girls...:rofl:...(although I don't know when he was told conception would occur)--and to a woman with blonde hair...I did dye my hair back to my natural color--BLONDE....Hmmm....???? God knows I don't want 2--one will do!! :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, the floor is KILLING MY ASS!....and my hips...my back...UGH....

My nausea went away after 2-3 pieces of pizza and a capri-sun drink...LOL..But dude..I felt STUFFED--and these pieces were actually bigger peices cut into halves!! :rofl:...But I sit here with nothing to drink, and I'm getting hungry...:sad1:....LOL...Should have gotten a snack...LOL....


----------



## waiting2012

My coworker is sending me strawberry cake and a big glass of water! Yay!!


----------



## Affyash

Well I guess we'll wait to hear what the doctor says when he gets the fax. I do hope he wants to order some bloods now, but you're right, if this pregnancy sticks and is meant to be, you'll be just as pregnant at 11-12 weeks as you are now. Sigh. I just hope everything is good and healthy for you hun! You deserve it so much! And enjoy that strawberry cake, heaven knows I would! :)


----------



## waiting2012

A little part of me is glad to hold off the appointment--then I would have to be like, Jason--umm..I need another 300.00....I can just see him doing his "what for?" face....:rofl:..I'm trying to so hard to hold off telling him anything...LOL...

And yes my cake was good--but she forgot my dang water...Ugh!..But another co-worker is coming in here for a minute so I can get some fresh air--it is soo stuffy in here!! and I'm going to get a drink...Shoot I leave in 45 minutes...LOL..Yay...Off at 3!!!


----------



## waiting2012

switching to my phone ladies...


----------



## waiting2012

Awe fresh air... Went to put shoes on and I have a dang charlie horse in my rt leg! Crap!


----------



## TandA08

Mmmmm cake! What am I talking about! We still have more cake than we know what to do with from the baby shower! I've just about caked myself out!! Annnd I still have some of the sugar cookies I made too! Had 2 at my 2nd morning snack this morning, and brought 2 more to work for my afternoon snack :rofl: - no wonder I'm "getting bigger every day" as one of my coworkers put it this morning! I know he just meant my baby bump, but if I'm not careful that weight will start packin on in other areas too LOL.

Steph, I sure hope the Dr calls you back himself so he can express his thoughts to you directly! I think he owes you that! But either way, this is soooo exciting, I am sooo happy for you!

Jenn - 3 more hours!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

I know Tanya...:rofl:...I am just tickled that I'll get to see him before February of next year--he is so HOT...:rofl:....Feeling the horns sprout...:rofl:...Bad Steph, Bad....

He didn't say I couldn't get pregnant--he just wanted me to be on the Provera every month to get my hormones regular enough...I guess once was enough...:rofl:....


----------



## waiting2012

mmmm...sugar cookies.....


----------



## TandA08

:rofl: Steph I totally forgot that you had the hots for him!!! LMAO

Yup, I made sugar cookies in the shapes of little cowgirl hats, and boots, and stars, and flowers, and hearts - Yeah I kinda went crazy LOL


----------



## waiting2012

I love sugar cookies...and my OB...to bad he's married...	His wife is one lucky lady... Although like Jason sai.. He wouldn't want his job for anything... He figures he sees so many woohoos it has to make his sex life miserable.....:rofl::rofl:


----------



## TandA08

:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

That was funny wasn't it...I keep thinking Jason used to do some mechanic work all the time for family and side money--but hated working on our cars...Now I know why...What mechanic wants to spend his day working on other peoples stuff and then come and work on his own...:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Steph, still so happy for you!! Can't wait for your appointment, it seems so far away but at least you'll have a date to look forward to!! And, by the looks of it, you'll have your bub in December and then maybe conceive again in January 2013 ;) hahahaha. Could you believe it!!!!  Or, if you were having twins this time!! How funny if we both had twins, actually, and Mandy too!!! I think she is in line for them as well (Am I right? ) How crazy!!!!

Andi, how's hubby going? Hope he's starting to feel better and I really really hope you do ovulate before he has to leave!! How exciting would it be if you conceived! Fingers crossed for you!! :D COME ON EXTRA FERTILE COMES :D Really hope things start looking up for the both of you too!! :)

Mandy, I can't remember if I already asked or if you've already said it but what's your due date again? I think I may have read that it was the 8th December but I can't remember!  How are you feeling too? I hope all the symptoms are playing nice :)

Brooke, how are you going this month so far? Can't wait until you ovulate, have you decided to take things easy? If so, remember, every day is ovulation day ;) Really hope it all happens this month for you :)

Tanya, how are you feeling after everything thats happened? Don't forget, we want baby shower pictures :D Hope you've dropped some hours at work too!!! Don't stress yourself out with it all :) I think you talked about it all a little while ago but have you decided that your gonna return to work after having Emma, or quit? And if your going back, after how long? I'm trying to get an idea for myself haha.

Jenn, you too Jenn, are you gonna go back to work after having bub? And after how long? How are you feeling as well? I keep asking but when is your baby shower again? hahaha I have the WORST memory, I really do :( lol

Ashley, So happy that your out of the first trimester!! How exciting, have you gotten in some good doses of baby shopping yet? ;) Hope you're feeling good symptom-wise too :D

As for me, i've uploaded a photo of my IC progression lines, so exciting to see them get darker :D I'm using my last FRER tomorrow, i'll be a week late then, the line I got when AF would have been due was quite good so I can't wait to see tomorrows :D 
My neck is still hurting too :( going on day 3!!!! I don't have an ice pack but I think mum does so i'll try and get it off her tomorrow, the heat doesn't seem to be working but maybe a mix of hot and cold will :) I just hope it feels better by the time I go back to work! My boss was gonna get me some deep heat kind of stuff and I was terrified because I didn't want to use it, I had gone to the chemist the day before and they suggested I shouldn't use it while pregnant!! My boss doesn't know I am so I had to act like I was fine all of yesterday when I was in SO MUCH PAIN!!! :( 

So, I think we should post photos of baby furniture/things we want for the nursery!! Whether we have it or are waiting to get it OR just want it :) I love nursery things and pictures of nurseries themselves :D 

I'm home today too so i'll check in as much as possible :) xx
 



Attached Files:







March BFP Progression 19 DPO 3_NEW.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## waiting2012

Oh...Ladies...Where is the u/s pics Jenn??? :rofl:... Can't wait!!!

I just realized something :dohh::dohh: Where are Brooke, Andi, and Mandy???? Where O' where have our sisters gone??? We miss you--sorry the last few posts have been all about me...:dohh::wacko: I have been meaning to ask about ya'll and hoping that when I get online--your here..But alas..you are no where to be found!...

MISS YOU LADIES!!!:cry:


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda...Oh, Amanda...How are you dear? Luv ya! :winkwink:


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok I just got home from my ultrasound, it was so much fun:) he has developed soooo much, she said 3rd time I go is free so I will probally go again at 30 weeks (somewhere around there) I am starving so I am going to go grab something to eat and then I will upload the pictures:)


----------



## calebsmom06

oh amanda, I do plan to go back to work after the baby but not until 4-6 weeks (when the doc releases me) and even then I will be part time, I will work when hubby is home. I don't want to leave him with anyone


----------



## waiting2012

Oh doll..You are still testing...:rofl:...:dohh:...I love the test progression BEAUTIFUL!!! I will just settle for my digi...LOL...My hubby would kill me if he opened the mail box and saw a bunch of hpts in there...:rofl:...
As far as your neck goes--def heat/cold the only way its going to work...Similiar to using an Icy Hot rub--it uses the heat to relax the muscle and the cold makes it constrict--but that is to help improve blood flow to the area which in turn increases healing time...If you hurt it in your sleep or however it happened--Day 3 is the WORST...It will get better--but don't forget to do some simple stretches--side to side (ear to shoulder), up and down--chin to chest, and back and forth--like your looking up with your whole head...It will hurt--but start of with about 3-5 reps--don't go to fast and don't push it to hard--if it hurts stop (I know that was contradictory) It will hurt at first--but on a pain scale of 1-10 with 10 being the worst--it should never go above 5--if you are at a 5 or more while doing those exercises--STOP. Relax--ice/heat...Do the ice/heat--4-5 times during the day--the exercises--2-3 times per day...It will get better hun...And just a word of helpful advice--I know you don't want to tell the boss--but you might just say, "Ya know, I think I'm pregnant" OR "we have been considering a baby in the future and I'm doing everything "natural""--so he/she won't be trying to slip you a pain pill or something like that..Just a thought! :hugs:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Steph, i'm great! How are you going hun? :)
Jenn, can't wait to see pictures, how exciting that your 3rd scan is free :D


----------



## waiting2012

Love the nursery idea, hun!! I already know what Tanya's looks like...Cowgirl Up!!

What about Jenn? Have you shown us yet?...Ashe, what about you??? Mandy???

I never even thought about looking just yet...Yikes....


----------



## waiting2012

Doing FABULOUS....LOL...Actually--2 mornings of nausea--that doesn't like to go away entirely until after lunch...Sleepy, crampy--a bit...but they don't last all day...wet..:rofl:..And other than the other day when I coughed and peed on myself...:blush:--I've been good to get to the bathroom before that happens...:rofl:...


----------



## AmandaBaby

Steph, i'll deff do those exercises and the hot/cold packs. I wanna tell her but yesterday I was saying why I wanted a 4 bedroom house when we move (mainly because of the baby but I didn't say that) and then when I was finished she was like "Oh I thought you were gonna say a babies room!!!" I was like ahhhhhhhh :| awkward!!! They knew I was getting a blood test and going to the doctors too and when they asked why I just said hormonal stuff so when I do eventually tell them, if they ask if thats why I got the blood test i'll just say something like they tested everything incl pregnancy and it came back positive :| And if she asks why I didn't say anything sooner, which i'm sure she won't i'm thinking of saying that I did have a miscarriage last year and I wanted to be sure all was OK. Something along those lines.... It's gonna be so awkward though coz they think i;m so young, which I am but this was definitely no accident! Haha :)


----------



## AmandaBaby

Aweee gotta love peeing on yourself hahahahaa 

I havent had too much nausea the last few days, which I guess is great :) My taste buds are SO off and yesterday I had a customer that spent like off vinegar and even hours after they left, I was smelling vinegar all day :S hahaha


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, I spoke to soon about the nausea...I ate some pizza--and well...I think its trying to come back...But I really want somemore pizza...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

oooooo vinegar..YUCK!...I poured ketchup for one of the kid's chicken nuggets yesterday--and I was like OMG...That just stinks--I LOVE KETCHUP...And the smell of the chicken nuggets...UGH......LOL....

I bet you'll be pleasantly surprised by their reactions at your job hun...And I don't think your young....How old were you again...??? I know that is like the dumbest thing I have ever asked someone because it doesn't really matter if your 16 or 56...Your not too young sweetie...


----------



## AmandaBaby

yummmmmm pizza!!!!!!!!
I feel like I want food... But I don't know what haha.
OH went to the gym this morning and bought back mcdonalds for me :) It was good but just didn't taste normal lol


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, 16 might be a wee bit young...:rofl:...I'm just saying--I for one would not judge anyone based on their age...Ok, digging the hole deeper..I'll shut up now...


----------



## AmandaBaby

Haha and i'm 21


----------



## AmandaBaby

Now I wish I said I was 16 hahaha


----------



## waiting2012

That has been my biggest problem since monday--I'm hungry, then not hungry--my Dr.Pepper doesn't taste right, coke doesn't taste right...My McD's the other night was good--but yeah, some stuff is just "off"....yesterday and this am--nausea kicked in-in the am--I don't know..Today I had my first charlie horse in the back of my leg in like years....LOL...And my sinuses will clear up then get stuffy again..My temp is running 98+ in the morning and 99+ in the evening...But yet I don't feel hot all the time--Jason told me the other night I was burning up...


----------



## waiting2012

Honey--I was 20 when I got pregnant with Wes...I turned 21 and then 2 weeks later--he came along...Your def NOT to young! That's like saying I'm too old...:rofl:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Aweeee. Its kind of annoying I cant enjoy anything lol. I had a dagwood dog last night and it just tasted off >.<
Of course though, i'll take it all with a smile haha :)
I'm intrigued to see what my temp is, maybe i;ll look in the morning


----------



## AmandaBaby

And good!!! :) Your not old though, silly!! :)
A lot of girls my age and younger have had babies though so I gues sits kind of the "norm" here hahaha


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hahaha I love this :)
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-03-11 at 11.27.07 AM.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## waiting2012

OH Shit...I forgot to tell ya'll about my son's appointment tuesday....Or did I ? I don't remember half the shit I've talked about lately because of everything going on...

Anyhow--he had an appointment with the oral surgeon--not sure if I told ya'll before--Wes has 6 extra teeth...and now has to have 14 teeth removed to get his orthodontics...


Anyhow...After dealing with finding someone to do it with his insurance that he has through SSI (he is bipolar)--we will be getting the surgery done...He also has sleep apnea so they can't do it in the office like most people would have done--they have to put him completely under--which after hearing how and what has to be done--I imagine they would have anyways regardless of his sleep apnea...Anyhow--it will take upto 6 hours--they will be taking away and building up his jaw bone. He will have his sinus area worked on, and possibly have his jaw wired shut. If they don't wire it shut--he will def be on a liquid/soft diet for at least 2 weeks otherwise he could fracture his jaw.

And...Yes, there is an And...I'm so proud of my boy..He has given blood once so far and yesterday--on his birthday--he gave blood again--only this time he did the process where they take it and separate the platelets and blood--its a slower process but he said a much smaller needle...LOL...


----------



## AmandaBaby

And this!! LOL :)
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-03-09 at 6.49.04 PM.png
File size: 265.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awee I hope everything goes well for Wes and he isn't in a lot of pain afterwards!!!!
And you must be proud of him for giving blood, thats very nice of him :D


----------



## waiting2012

OMG, Amanda--I'm so posting those on FB!!! LMAO....:rofl::rofl::rofl: That is such a hoot!!! 

I have heard of what did you call it a Dagwood? We had/have a comic strip here that is something like Dagwood and Blondie...What comes on those?


----------



## waiting2012

OMG...There is NOTHING on TV....I've been listening to the original "Arthur" movie with Dudley Moore...:blush:..Oh, if he wasn't dead...Yeah, I'd do him...and a few other "oldies but goodies" but I'm not into doing the dead...:rofl:....


----------



## AmandaBaby

Haha steph this is a dagwood dog/pluto pup :D
 



Attached Files:







47084_PI.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## waiting2012

Bear with me hun..My computer is behaving strangely...LOL...

That looks like a Corn or Corny dog! and with Ketchup too... 

A corn dog here has a corn breading around a hotdog on a stick--most people dip them in mustard--but i prefer ketchup...:thumbup:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Yeah I think they are the same thing, although this is like a sausage in bread crumbs or something :S haha I don't know


----------



## AmandaBaby

I just posted in BFP announcements :D gosh my story is long though hahaha


----------



## waiting2012

I'm going to have to check that out hun!!! I can't wait...be back in a sec...I'm itching to read your post sweetie..:winkwink:


----------



## calebsmom06

Here are some, he is def. still a boy! And in one of them that I posted can you see his eyes are open:)
 



Attached Files:







img0021.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 6









img0003.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 7









img0033.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 7









img0085.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 6









img0118.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Jenn...How cute!!! In that one pic it looks like he was licking his hand! and there is one where I swear he looks just like you!--I bet he favors you a lot when he's born! :happydance::happydance:...no mistaking he's a boy!!! :happydance:


----------



## calebsmom06

Here are some more, I have tons of pics but these are some of my favorites:)
 



Attached Files:







img0132.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5









img0149.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 7









print0001.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5









print0002.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5









print0003.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww thank you:) We are hoping he comes out with my eyes and not his dads brown eyes lol, my Caleb got my eyes so hopefully cameron does to:) And yes he was trying to put his thumb in his mouth:) He was moving EVERYWHERE during the u/s


----------



## AmandaBaby

Steph, thanks for commenting :)
Jenn, BEAUTIFUL photos and he is definitely still a boy! haha. I absolutely love the first picture in the second posting. SO precious!!! :)


----------



## waiting2012

Jenn...I love that last pic of the second set of pics hun!! I love the whole "stick my tongue" out look!!! Its like he's laughing at ya'll going "nanna-nanna-boo-boo"....:rofl:...

They are absolutely beautiful hun!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

OK! I swear my facebook knows more about me then I do!! Or maybe it's just a coincidence! But, in the "sponsors" section on the right, I always have ads for weddings, the company I work for and now BABIES!!! Hahaha. 
I only have posts about weddings on my facebook not my work or about babies lol.
HOW CRAZY


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, ladies...I'm not sure how much I'll be on tonite...I'm starting to really feel the fatigue kicking back in....

The Passion of Christ is on and I'm not sure I have the energy to read the subtitles....UGH...


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl: Amanda--Mine always has adds for teacher stuff, baking, and stores like Target or Walmart..:rofl:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Haha steph, how crazy is it!!! Esp the baby one.
FACEBOOK KNOWS EVERYTHING :| LOL


----------



## AmandaBaby

And the baby picture wasn't even generic like a picture of a famous pregnant person. It was a freaking doppler!!!! HAHAHA pretty subjective!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Here is a link to the ultrasound video https://dl.dropbox.com/u/27609215/jlopez040512.m4v


----------



## waiting2012

AmandaBaby said:


> And the baby picture wasn't even generic like a picture of a famous pregnant person. It was a freaking doppler!!!! HAHAHA pretty subjective!!

That is too funny!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

Thanks guys, and as far as facebook YES it does know everything about us, more than it should! I think of facebook as one big virus but I still love to use it lol.


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh and yea my hubby is watching the passion of Christ right now, I am about to go upstairs and get some sleep I am feellng tired. I am off work tomorr w but I think i am going to go put in a couple hours, no one will be here tomorrow except me and I will be super bored by myself, oh and the babies room will be in Monkey's I havent taken any pictures yet because I have absolutely NOTHING done at all! I know I need to get started, only 3 months left


----------



## waiting2012

Trying to get it to load..It pulled it up once but I lost my connection..and then I got it to pull up after it slowly loaded, but I got to see some of it!...I did catch the comment about your "little" boy not being "little"...:rofl::rofl:...I was thinking that from your u/s pics but wasn't going to go there..I bet daddy is proud! :rofl:

I may have to wait and try again tomorrow....I'm so tired...I bet you are getting ready to head to bed too or close to it....:hugs:

I will catch up more tomorrow...I ab


----------



## waiting2012

I forgot what I was going to type at the end of that Jenn...:rofl:...My son distracted me...:rofl:..

Goodnight Jenn:hugs:...Sleep well!

*Good night to all my sisters!! Hope you ALL sleep well!! talk more tomorrow! *


----------



## AmandaBaby

Jenn, watching the video now!!
LOL the ultrasound guy is quite funny


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh, and what a precious song playing in the background :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congratulations Steph!! Gosh I missed a lot today and just caught up :) SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!

I have been so busy today inlaws are coming tomorrow and ehh I have so much to do I doubt I'll be on much tomorrow but I will try to update before I go to bed....

If anyone wants to add me to fb...I totally don't mind adding :) Andrea Long Thompson!! Just add me away..pic is me and hubby :)


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes he is funny, its fun going there....your going to get to enjoy these moments very very soon:) I love ultrasounds, its worth every penny to enjoy these moments. and yes steph my hubby is proud cause yes for being 24 weeks and baby only weighin 1 pound 9 ounces that sure is one big piece of equipment lol


----------



## calebsmom06

I couldn't find you! I tried see if u can find me....jennifer lopez, I live in corpus christi tx....may not be on anymore tonight. I need some beauty rest;)


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh my pic is of me and my 2 boys


----------



## calebsmom06

Found u...i sent a request


----------



## Kahlan83

Hey Ladies.

Seems I missed quite a bit. Sorry I wasn't on much. Yesterday I watched Matty's little girlfriend (our best friend's little girl Julia...we also met them at lamaze...she's only 6 days older than Matty) I got a taste of what twins would be like and I DO NOT WISH IT ON ANYBODY! Maybe it would be easier when they are older but god help me taking 2, 2.5 year olds to the store was a work out in a half. I brought them home and they both conked right out for naps. lol.

Today I went out with my girlfriend and then Matty had dance class. I also had some work to do for my efed (fantasy wrestling...I told you ladies I do that right? :blush:

WOW!! Steph so excited for you.... didn't I say it happens in three's? You can't deny a digi.....:happydance: I told you I was psychic

BTW my due date is Dec 2,2012 according to my positive OPK but if you go by my actual LMP it's like the end of November...but the problem is that I had a 2 week period ( making up for 3 months without I guess) 

Andi, OMG I would so be freaking out too if I got a call like that. Josh has Crohns disease so in the back of my mind i'm always kind of on guard expecting a call...he had a foot of his large intestine and colon removed when he was 20 because it burst. He's gone almost 2 years since his last flare up which is good. but I told him that if he has another one we're doing remicade (which is similar to chemo therapy for cancer) I don't want to be a widow at 29.

Anyway....it's almost been a week without my Sabie boy. :cry: Quinn seems to be adjusting to both a house without him and her new diet. she needs to lose about 4 lbs, which is a lot for a cat.

Lots of plans this weekend so I probably won't be on much. We tell my MIL on Sunday. Her reaction is the one I"m kind of most anxious about. She's just really concerned about my weight but she tends to be a little cold sometimes and I'm a bit sensitive even on non-pg days. I just hope that happiness of getting another grandbaby out weighs the comments about my weight.

Matty got a build-a-bear today. He picked Kermit and then bought him a hotdog costume. It's the cutest thing....lol. I'll attach a picture.

I had to forgo pepperoni on my pizza tonight. I don't know if I mentioned it or not but I get really severe migraines, so bad that they mimic stroke symptoms and we've found that my triggers are weather, nitrates, not eating for a long period of time and hormones. (hence not being able to go on B/C) Well when I was preggo with Matty I got my worse one, lets put it this way it was so bad that I tried to watch Big Bang Theory and didn't understand a damn thing that was going on. It was the scariest thing I've ever experienced. So he said no pepperoni until after baby. I don't eat lunch meats and hot dogs unless they are the natural ones without preservatives. I can gladly say I've been migraine free for 2 weeks!! and the last one wasn't that bad. I took Tylenol and used an ice pack, before that was 2 months and it wasn't that bad either. So maybe this whole avoiding stuff is helping. I also know too that when I lose some weight, it will help it too.

I know it's bad but after the doctor office told me my level was low, I took a couple more tests....the first one I couldn't pee that much so I dipped it int eh toilet water. (hahahha) and it turned dark right away. Same as the one int eh morning, it was dark right away so I'm no longer worried and I think I can confidently put my remaining pee tests away. I might give them to one of my girl friends. I have 2 that will be trying in the next few months. I think it was just because I got tested at 4 weeks.

Heartburn has started and so has constipation. I have to sit in the bathroom for like 20 minutes, and I"m bloated, If i get any more bloated I'll have to pull out the maternity pants.


I'm having really strong girl vibes, like I did with Matty and the boy vibes with him. That will make me really excited...not that I wouldn't be happy with another boy but I can't help but want a little girl. Just no twins!!! :nope:

I'm exhausted a lot now too and my BB's are huge...and i'm small chested for a big girl. DH isn't complaining though. No nausea, thank god. I can do without that this time.

Amanda -- I was wondering about your due date, only because I thought I was only about 3 weeks at first too but they say that you won't get a positive test before your at least 4 weeks because 3 weeks is when it's implanting. I did read somewhere that there are really sensitive tests that test this special hormone....I think it was in another forum on here. that being said your due around the same time as me now. and now with Steph, since she knows she'll have a planned CS she'd probably be the first week of December too.

I have to schedule my first u/s soon. Dr told me to do it after 6 weeks because before that they won't see much, especially with me being a bigger girl so I guess I'll call next week. Can't believe that I've known for 2 weeks already......

Well I hope that everyone has a really Happy Easter!!! and anyone I forgot I'm sorry, it took me like a hour to catch up and by the time I got to the end I'd forgotten most of what I'd read :cry: sorry about that....preggo brain.

Love you all :flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kahlan83

Matty and his Hot Dog Kermit and Matty and his little Girlfriend Julia last summer. She's so adorable and yes, those curls are all natural.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110814-00014.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 6









Oshawa-20120405-00190.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TandA08

Whew I had a ton to catch up on again, LOL...

Jenn, love the pics, I'll check out the link when I get home later. Can't wait!

Amanda, no I do NOT plan on returning to work if I can help it LOL. Hope your neck is feeling better soon!!

Mandy great to hear you're doing well! I am sooo excited for the 3 of you with your recent BFPs this is just WONDERFUL!

I know there was sooo much more.... but I'm totally drawing a blank mind right now.

I'm totally sad this morning cause my mom told me she plans on leaving today - like while I'm still at work ... :cry: ... originally she was gonna stay until Sunday morning, but I think she's feeling a bit homesick. Plus I had made a vet appt for our old dog Harley and purposely made it for today so that mom could go, and now she won't even be here.... But, I wasn't going to ask her to stay longer if she's ready to go home. She's been here a week already and has done SO MUCH while she's been here...


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww it is so sad when our moms leave:( Hopefully she will go back soon. Good luck at the vet. The video is adorable lol its priceless! I cant wait until he grows up and I can show him!
Mandy-your pics are super cute:) Love the kremit!
Steph-were you ever able to watch the video?
I was going to go work today but decided to enjoy the day off and just do stuff at home:) Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## TandA08

The more time passes this morning the worse I'm getting over my mom leaving. I've been crying for like the last hour! It MUST be the hormones making me so emotional about it!


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, I'm glad you decided to stay home today - it IS your day off afterall! :haha:


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Tanya... I cry evertime we leave my folks... They live in Kanasa and the last time we saw them was Xmas 2010...
Jenn I will try to see the rest in a bit..:winkwink:
Mandy... Cute pics hun!!!! 
Andi... Luv ya hun!
Amanda.. Hope your neck feels better soon!
Brooke hope all is good!
I am on my phone and the battery is beeping.. I cant get connected online in Adrians room and I have been busy cleaning and started with hers first.. Who would have thought 11 yr old girls could be so messy!:rofl:


----------



## TandA08

You'd think that after my mom being here for a week, I'd be ready for her to leave, but I guess cause I've been at work all week, I feel like I've hardly seen her! I'm glad she only lives 2hrs away, and I know I'll see her again soon.... I just thought we had plans to do more baby stuff tomorrow... and now I feel like I'll be lonely. Oh well... guess I'll have to drag hubby along instead :haha:


----------



## Affyash

HI girls! So much to catch up on!

Jenn, the pictures are fabulous, I love seeing Cameron's little face! My fav is the one where he's sticking his tongue out! I will watch the video in a little bit, when no one's looking! Love the monkey theme idea for his nursery, can't wait to see what it will look like!

Amanda I am so happy your lines are getting sooooo dark! I don't know if mine ever got that dark on the IC's! Fabulous news hun! When did you say your first appt was?? I know I'm forgetting stuff...I'm sorry!!!

Stephy still so happy for you! Truly hope the symptoms aren't too brutal for you. Did your doctor ever call back to give any other advice or go for the early bloods? He may be cute, but he's pissing me off! LOL!

Tanya I'm sorry your mama left today! I can so relate to how you feel. It's really nice when you can be as good of friends with your mom as you are. What's Harley going into the vet for? Regular appt? Your doggies were so sweet at the shower! Hope you're good!

Andi hope you have fun with the fam this weekend and hope life's been treating you and your family kindly lately! How is your son doing at your brother's house? Is he getting whipped into shape? 

Brooke oh Brooke where are you!? Are you Oing yet! :) Can't wait to see some tests!

Mandy, your tests sound like they're getting super dark too. You dipped it in the toilet water and it was still dark!? Awesome! Very cute pics of Matty and his gf, and I love his Kermie! I hope all goes well with your MIL, I can totally relate to how you feel about her being cold. I hope for your sake she's super happy and that she doesn't give you ANY crap about your weight. We're already hard enough on ourselves, we don't need MIL's to point that out!

Soooo I've had a bit of an emotional morning. First off, it's my 13 weeks today!! Woohoo! I made it!!! I'm so relieved. I can't wait for the next u/s and then I'll REALLY relax. Can't wait to see what I'm having. But, I have other news. My mom FINALLY emailed me. We haven't talked for 2 months (since 2/18) when we got into a huge fight about her drinking. It was the worst fight we've ever had. So, she emailed me that she misses me and Quinn and would like to talk. I've been dreaming about her the last week or so and waking up pretty sad because I miss my mom too. We were really good friends even despite all the problems with her drinking. Soooo, I'm happy and relieved on one level but I'm scared shitless on another level because I really don't want any more drama or drinking or fighting. I guess we'll see how it goes. Wish me luck!

Love you girls!


----------



## TandA08

Ash, that's great that she finally made the move to connect with you - I hope things will improve between you and your mom!!!!

We are taking Harley to the vet because her arthritis has gotten really bad the last couple weeks, and this week seems to be the worst, plus I think she may have an ear infection so, mostly I want the vet to take a look, do an exam, and I just want to ask questions in general about her aging.

Super big hugs Ash, we have had an emotional day together! And I'm just thrilled for you that you are 13wks now!!! Wow has it been that long!? Time sure flies!


----------



## waiting2012

Ashe--I'm sure everything will be ok..Prayers sweetie!!! I bet she has realized (hopefully) what she has been missing out on and could miss out on if she didn't respect her children's wishes...Sometimes as a parent it is hard to admit when you've done your kids wrong...:hugs:..

As for this chicken--I'm still cleaning--I don't really know what got into me...LOL...I've done Adrian's room--swept and mopped the living room, done part of the kitchen and waiting for that floor to dry..I have a ton of laundry now--most of it came from Adrian's room (behind the bed, under the bed, in the closet, on the dresser...:rofl:)..I'm glad she's still at her friends because I probably would have blown a gasket at her...But I got her room all nice and cleaned up and it looks really good, and I feel a bit calmer...I was just resting in the living room--Jason is asleep here beside me--he worked last night after going to school and he's off tonite happydance: so he can goto church with me tonite!) I was watching A Baby Story--and I don't know--I just started balling like a baby--I watched the other one and it didn't do that to me--I guess it was because the lady had been TTC for 7 years--they have one older son and started ttc when he was 1 1/2 yr. old...Thats when I started after Adrian..:sad1:...She had miscarriages, ectopics..you name it....She made the comment that her son asked this last time if "this" baby was going to die too..:cry:...I think that is why I'm waiting to tell Jason and the kids--I've had Adrian ask me that--or she'll pester me everyday until it does happen whether or not I'm still pregnant...I want a happy ending too...Only time will tell if I get it...But I'm so glad that no matter what happens ya'll are here for me...I'm doing good otherwise than the emotions...LOL...I was nauseas at 4:30 after getting up to pee again, and then when Jason got home and woke me up--nauseas again..LOL....I mentioned it and he was like "Don't tell me your pregnant already...." I just told him--"no, I have not been feeling good"...I don't think he meant it in a bad way--I just think he was tired and knows that I'm not "late" yet......

Well, I need to work on the bathroom and finish the kitchen....We have a lot of empty canned drinks--Jason takes them to work, etc...and we recycle the Aluminum--and well..Seems the Aluminum fairy threw up all over my kitchen counter...UGH....I don't know why its so hard for people to walk two steps and put them in the "can-can"...:growlmad:....UGH....
Talk to everyone soon!! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

OH, Yes Ashe! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
13 Weeks!!!
Can't wait for your next u/s sweetie! I still think its a girl!! :winkwink:!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

I cant wait to find out what your having Ashley! And Amanda to!And mandy! And I hope your mom does realize, just take it slow and I wish you the best of luck
Steph-hope you get some rest in there with all that cleaning your doing, I am about to start to but I dont have to much to do:) 
Tanya-yes I know it is my day off but on Fridays I really have to convince myself to stay home lol cause its one of our busiest days and im always off fridays!
I finally gotmy errands done and made my sons easter basket, I love to make them:) Hope everyone is having a good day:)


----------



## TandA08

Well, I just got back from lunch, and sure enough, my mom is gone. As soon as I turned onto our street I could see that her car was gone and I was balling my eyes out before I even got in the house. Hubby held me for several minutes until I was able to compose myself and fix some lunch and eat, just in time to come back to work. And the tears are still finding their way out even as I type this. I feel like somebody I love has died - why am I being so dramatic about this? LOL At least I have hormones I can blame it on, but COME ON this seems rather excessive. :wacko:


----------



## TandA08

I gave into my favorite food combo cause I was feeling like I needed an emotional pick me up - popcorn and dr pepper! I feel instantly better!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww glad you feel better:)


----------



## TandA08

Emma has been sooo active today - BEFORE the Dr Pepper, LOL. I've spent so much time either sitting here watching my belly, or crying because my mom left :haha: Haven't done much work at all! Just 25 more minutes and I'm outta here - can't wait!

Jenn, I will check out your u/s video over the weekend, and so long as our laptop cooperates I'll be on and off during the weekend - since my mom isn't here now I have no plans.... and hubby is working - sad face.


----------



## AmandaBaby

DAMMIT!!!! I was just nearly finished my post then I lost it, GRRR opndvbsuidknbhb!!! >.<

I only have a few minutes because i'm going out for breakfast with a friend! I LOVE BREAKFAST! :) hahaha.

Steph, I get what you mean about the cleaning though! OH went to his mums last night and while he was gone I had the urge to clean the house so now all the dishes are done, the kitchen, loungeroom & bathrooms are clean and I got a start on the washing! Although I forgot to hang out the towels overnight soooo they are being washed again at the moment hahaha.

Tanya, hope your doing alright with your mum being gone :( sending you lots of mumma bear hugs :)

Ash, that's great your mum made contact!! Really hope everything works out! And 13 weeks!!! WOW :D

Jenn, glad you've decided to stay home from work!! Enjoy your time off :)

Mandy, that's great your having girl vibes :) Have you had a lot of morning sickness? I really think i'm having either a boy or boy & girl twins hahahaha  don't ask me why about the twins  because I have no idea. But yeah just feel like it'll at least be a boy :) I would LOVE a girl but i'll take what i'm blessed with, as long as they are healthy :)

As for me, if there was any doubt that I was pregnant, check out this for a line!!!! The test line is DARKER than the control line :D I must have a lot of hcg in my system :happydance: 

xx
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-04-07 at 8.01.44 AM.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, I've been fighting with my stupid internet connection...UGH...I really didn't want to use my phone...So far so good...

Amanda--Beautiful sweetie!!!! And I guess the cleaning is part of the whole pg thing..:rofl:..Before I could have cared less--especially with it being my day off! And we don't get many friday's off...LOL...

Jenn--I love the Easter basket--saw it on FB! He's going to be a very happy little boy!! I made bags for Wes and Adrian...Just a few little somethings...They are getting so big--I don't do the baskets anymore...BUT hopefully next Easter we'll have a little one toddling around and can go all out again! 

Tanya--I'm so sorry your mom being gone is getting to you so much--that's hormones for you....:hugs:...I miss my folks something aweful but I try not to think to much of it...We don't have the money or the vehicle to go--I mean the suburban would def make it, but gas prices are CRAZY! And my mom drove down for our last visit and she doesn't drive well at night. My dad doesn't have a license anymore due to his medical problems...He had 3 car accidents in 2 months time and the last one--he was lucky to be alive let alone that he walked away with just a bump on the head--crossed 3 lanes of traffic-across a median and 3 more lanes of traffic, and crashed through someone's fence and went over a small trailer in their backyard...Needless to say--no more driving from that point on...I always worry about them but like I said--best to not dwell on it to much or I'll be crying....

I'm sure I'm missing something..Not sure what so I apologize...I didn't overdo it by any means--I did rest between rooms and didn't get everything done that I wanted to but working on washing and drying the clothes...I told Jason we weren't going to church tonite for Good Friday services..I want to mentally, but my body is saying stay home and relax in the bed...I had some more weird punched in the uterus kind of cramps...They lasted a couple of minutes and then stopped... I fixed potatoes with onion and smoked sausage (venison/pork) and Jason made scrambled eggs...Quite tasty, but I've noticed since this past monday--my appetite is gone "ehhh"...I didn't eat any lunch until 2pm and it occurred to me that I was feeling dizzy and shakey--that "hey stupid, you need to eat"...I had the leftover pizza that Jason didn't want from last night's supper for breakfast...That was a healthy choice...:winkwink: I'm not sure how long I'll be online with my computer doing this back and forth connection stuff, so I may have to switch to my phone when it gets done charging...Hope everyone has a good evening IF I don't make it back--I'm sure I will, but you never know...I could just lay here and take a nap right now....LOL....


----------



## waiting2012

On my phone now..ugh... I was just wondering your thoughts.. 
Girl bean or boy bean...

I havent looked at the chinese calendar yet.. So not sure what it will say :rofl:..i wad always hoping for a boy but there is desire for another girl...
Oh I shouldnt worry about all that right now.....
I think I am going to try and take a nap... I will catch up more later...
Luv ya! :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Amanda your line is AWESOME!
Steph-I did the chinese calender and it said girl for me and I am definetly having a boy so that one is not accurate:) Oh course it will be right 50% of the time haha


----------



## Kahlan83

Well I'm so very mad at my mother.

We told her about our names when we told her that we were expecting and she's on my case becuase if we have a girl we are not naming her after her, we're naming her after my aunt/godmother. For a couple reasons, one she was never able to have any of her own kids because she had a lot of issues with her female area so I'm like her adoptive daughter, so it's to honour her for that, that and she's my fave aunt and I love her and want to dedicate my child to her...well my mother thinks I shoudl use her second name as phoebe's second name and I've been fighting her on this since before I found out what I was havin when I was Pg with Matty. I really dont' like her second name, it's Mae by the way and it makes any name we pick make her sound like an old lady and I really just don't like it. I tried to explain to her our reasonsing for picking my aunt's second name but she got really upset about it because she's the grandmother. I finally got mad and said "i just don't like your name...."

Well apparently she's gone and spoiled the news by telling my Brother and Sister in law what our names were before we even got a chance to tell them and on top of that she was complaining that we weren't picking her name.

I've had so many problems with my mother. Growing up she had me under her thumb and she's gotten progressively more upset because now I"m an adult and she can't tell me what to do anymore. I tried talking to her reasonably at Christmas time about how it makes me feel and that it stresses me out and I thought she got it, it was fine for a while but now it's just gotten right back to the place it was before. I'm so headed to just yelling at her to leave me alone and let me live my own life. Everytime i tell her that I'm an adult she comes back with something like "Well I'll always be your mother, or your still my daughter..." I hate it. I'm 29 freakin' years old for god's sake. I haven't lived at home for over 6 years! (Yes I moved out at 23)

She tries to tell me what to do in regards to Matty. I don't talk to her because I want her to tell me what to do I just want someone to listen you know....She just stresses me out to the max and I'm tired of it. I don't know anybody who gets treated like this besides me. She talks behind my back like I'm some unruly teenager or a kid or something.....

I'm going to tell her on Tuesday (on our way to bowling) cuz I don't want to make my holidays miserable, that if she wants to see this pregnancy progress to full term she had to stop otherwise I'm going to get so stressed out that it's going to cause a M/c and that will absolutely damage our relationship, not that it's healthy right now.

I appreciate the things she does like helping us out when we need it and giving me a ride now and then but I don't think that means I have to like I'm her slave does it? I feel like a marionette and she's the one pulling my strings.

I'm so frustrated and beyond pissed.:growlmad:


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Hi Stephanie, I haven't been on for two days just seeing how things are going.. when is doctors appointment? I've just been keeping busy I'm doing good.


----------



## waiting2012

Hi Ladies! First off before I reply.....WELCOME STEPH!!!......

I'm sure that Tanya, Jenn, Ashe, Brooke, Andi, Mandy, and Amanda--will make you feel at home hun!!! We are all here for each other hun, so feel free to vent, laugh, cry, etc..with us! :hugs:

SO GLAD YOUR HERE!! :happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Kahlan83 said:


> Well I'm so very mad at my mother.
> 
> We told her about our names when we told her that we were expecting and she's on my case becuase if we have a girl we are not naming her after her, we're naming her after my aunt/godmother. For a couple reasons, one she was never able to have any of her own kids because she had a lot of issues with her female area so I'm like her adoptive daughter, so it's to honour her for that, that and she's my fave aunt and I love her and want to dedicate my child to her...well my mother thinks I shoudl use her second name as phoebe's second name and I've been fighting her on this since before I found out what I was havin when I was Pg with Matty. I really dont' like her second name, it's Mae by the way and it makes any name we pick make her sound like an old lady and I really just don't like it. I tried to explain to her our reasonsing for picking my aunt's second name but she got really upset about it because she's the grandmother. I finally got mad and said "i just don't like your name...."
> 
> Well apparently she's gone and spoiled the news by telling my Brother and Sister in law what our names were before we even got a chance to tell them and on top of that she was complaining that we weren't picking her name.
> 
> I've had so many problems with my mother. Growing up she had me under her thumb and she's gotten progressively more upset because now I"m an adult and she can't tell me what to do anymore. I tried talking to her reasonably at Christmas time about how it makes me feel and that it stresses me out and I thought she got it, it was fine for a while but now it's just gotten right back to the place it was before. I'm so headed to just yelling at her to leave me alone and let me live my own life. Everytime i tell her that I'm an adult she comes back with something like "Well I'll always be your mother, or your still my daughter..." I hate it. I'm 29 freakin' years old for god's sake. I haven't lived at home for over 6 years! (Yes I moved out at 23)
> 
> She tries to tell me what to do in regards to Matty. I don't talk to her because I want her to tell me what to do I just want someone to listen you know....She just stresses me out to the max and I'm tired of it. I don't know anybody who gets treated like this besides me. She talks behind my back like I'm some unruly teenager or a kid or something.....
> 
> I'm going to tell her on Tuesday (on our way to bowling) cuz I don't want to make my holidays miserable, that if she wants to see this pregnancy progress to full term she had to stop otherwise I'm going to get so stressed out that it's going to cause a M/c and that will absolutely damage our relationship, not that it's healthy right now.
> 
> I appreciate the things she does like helping us out when we need it and giving me a ride now and then but I don't think that means I have to like I'm her slave does it? I feel like a marionette and she's the one pulling my strings.
> 
> I'm so frustrated and beyond pissed.:growlmad:

Sweetie--You need to do as you plan--Tell your mom that this is just not a healthy environment for you right now and if she can't live and let go of the fact you don't like her name--then so be it...But you can't let her stress you out so much sweetie--a name isn't worth it....
Not that there is much wiggle room for compromise to make you both happy--someone is going to get their feelings hurt and since its ya'll having the baby--we know who's feeling are going to be hurt the most...What about though using Mae--in the form of another name? Like Maegan (same as Megan) I know Phoebe Maegan doesn't sound all that hot and not to play devil's advocate but I kind of like the sound of Maegan Phoebe...:dohh: I know, I know...I'm probably stepping on your toes and it may seem like I'm siding with your mom--I'm not hun, I'm just trying to see if there is a way for you to both be happy right now--In your heart she wouldn't be actually winning because you still get a "say", and in her heart--she'll think you gave in...LOL....She can call the baby Mae--and ya'll can use "Maggie" or "Mae-Mae" as a nickname...We actually had little girl at daycare and we called her Mae-mae--he name was Maigyn too....I don't know..Maybe I'm talking out of my ass....Sorry...


----------



## waiting2012

Want2bemommy4 said:


> Hi Stephanie, I haven't been on for two days just seeing how things are going.. when is doctors appointment? I've just been keeping busy I'm doing good.

Hey sweetie..Hope you've been taking it easy hun....
My appointment is set for June 6th.....I'm looking forward to it....My doctor may have me come in for labwork since I was to start the progesterone again tomorrow (April 8th) and his nurse not to start it--that I didn't need it...

Still praying it sticks....I'm so glad you came on over hun!!! Andi and Brooke have kind of been MIA lately--but I recall right, Andi has family visiting...

Luv ya hun! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

What to do, what to do ladies....:shrug:
Here's the deal...today was morning #4 of getting up between 4 and 4:30 am to pee, come to bed, feel nauseas. Jason got woke up from me crawling across the bed, so when I came back--he asks me "So how far along do you think you are?"...I was half asleep but that was enough to wake me up..:blush::haha: I tried to play it off and was like "what do you mean. I had to pee.." OH, hell here is the rest of our conversation--granted this was BEFORE 5am....:dohh:
Jason: You have been getting up every morning for most of the week needing to pee. You have complained that you feel nauseated for the last few mornings after you get up to pee.
Me: I think its the flu or something--what do you want me to tell you? I just don't feel good in the mornings and I have to pee.
Jason: I want my wife to be honest with me and tell me how far a long she thinks she is. You _think_ you might be pregnant don't you?
Me: well, I'd be about 4 weeks I think. 
Jason: Thank you. So you are about where you were when you were nauseated and peeing in the mornings with Adrian.
Me: I guess so. 
Jason: Give me a little...:blush::haha:
Me::growlmad: I'm tired, I'm nauseas, I'm going back to sleep!:sleep:

and I rolled over and went back to sleep...After being woke up 2 1/2 hours later--I was nauseas again---Jason had to go to work this am--won't be home until 8pm.....Well we dtd..And after getting up--I had some really weird cramping--like someone jabbing on the right side/but front of my uterus...I guess this bean didn't like the quick jab'n'poke their daddy gave momma...:rofl:...

anyhow...Still not spilling the beans just yet...I have one more day before I will feel comfortable--I am only 4 wks today...and I did do the Chinese Calendar--predicted a girl...I really feel like a girl bean is brewing which really shoots my whole plan of boy with horse shit..BUT that is ok...I guess I need to start looking at girl's names...:winkwink:

Sorry for the way TMI post--I just had to share:rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies :( I'm so flipping depressed today :( I'm bleeding HEAVY again :( goodness.....I wish they would just rip my insides out :( this is AWFUL! I guess its a withdrawel bleed from the birth control? I was on it 5 days and now I'm off of it was suppose to prevent me from ovulating I didn't know I'd have ANOTHER PERIOD WHYYYY!??!!?!?!?!?! Is this supposed to happen? After just 5 days on it??? I had no clue :(


----------



## Kahlan83

Hey....

No worries Steph. I understand and I'm not upset with you.

We did consider Maegan on our list originally but Josh Vetoed it. It's not so much that my mom doesn't like our names, it's that she feels like she's still gotta treat me like I'm a kid, not an adult. This was kind of just the straw that broke the camels back. you know?

It was also telling people what we wanted to name the baby when that's our job to do, it's my exciting news. I'm the one having the freakin' baby (sorry baby...)

I mean it's partly my fault for letting her have so much control over my life growing up (by this I mean I was one of those kids that hardly ever back talked) but still, I didn't think she would still try and 'raise me' when I'd moved out.....

I'm not as angry as I was last night so it's a good thing I didn't start BBM'ing her right away, never good to talk to the person your upset at when your angry.

We're set on our names...unless one of my pregnant cousins steals my names.....My mom was one of 9 and they each had 2-3 kids each and now they all have 2-3 kids each with the exception of a few of my cousins...my youngest first cousin is 9 so....but that doesn't leave a whole lot of choices on original names that we actually like. We have Two Emily's and three Christopher's. Josh also said he didn't want to name our girl a name of a girl he dated....which eliminates 13 names from the spectrum as well. What's funny is that I dated a Matthew.....lol.

Today we go and visit my mom and step-dad and then we're going out to dinner with the baby's god parents (also our best friends, and our lamaze buddies...i.e. Julia's mom and dad) You know, I didn't end up getting to use the lamaze techniques but the I'm so glad a went because we got them out of it.

well I hope everyone is doing good.

Steph....how come you don't want to tell your hubby? I'm sorry if you said so in an earlier post and I missed it. will he not be excited?

so tired. Guess I'll be tired for another 18 years on top of the 16 years I already had....but I wouldn't trade it if it meant I didn't have my boy and my "girl".

Cheers, everyone have a happy Easter!


----------



## Kahlan83

AndreaFlorida said:


> Hey ladies :( I'm so flipping depressed today :( I'm bleeding HEAVY again :( goodness.....I wish they would just rip my insides out :( this is AWFUL! I guess its a withdrawel bleed from the birth control? I was on it 5 days and now I'm off of it was suppose to prevent me from ovulating I didn't know I'd have ANOTHER PERIOD WHYYYY!??!!?!?!?!?! Is this supposed to happen? After just 5 days on it??? I had no clue :(

that doesn't sound right.....maybe go to emerge if you can, just in case it's something else....I hope everything's okay....


----------



## waiting2012

Mandy.. I know what you mean about your mom... My middle name is DeVaughan which is also mu moms and my grandpas. When I wad pg with Wes I was reminded all the time about how my firstborn was supposed to have the middle name too. Itmade picking namees very hard for me... Sorry for my messed up typing I am on my phone... My mom was always good about giving me guilt trips growing up.. I guess it was because I was her one and only...
I am holding off telling jason and the kids because I know the first thing they will do is blab to the world...i guesss I want to keep things like they are.. I cant be hurt as bad if it something goes wrong if the only ones who know are here online... I am planning to tell them on Easter and hopefully I dont chicken out. I think jason suspects we are pg already, and I know he'll be happy bbut I feel like the more people who know, bad things will happen.. I guess I am overly superstitious....

Andi..hun.. It sounds like progesterone in your pills making you nleed do heavy amd after taking them for only 5 days too.... Remembet I took my progesterone for 5 days and ovulated way early. I bled really heavy too. Like my uterus was being completely emptied out... I know it is not pleadant but it ight be the trick to getting pg before the hubby leaves...:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Going to throw lu.ch in the oven and a load of clothes in the washet.. I will be back!


----------



## Kahlan83

waiting2012 said:


> Mandy.. I know what you mean about your mom... My middle name is DeVaughan which is also mu moms and my grandpas. When I wad pg with Wes I was reminded all the time about how my firstborn was supposed to have the middle name too. Itmade picking namees very hard for me... Sorry for my messed up typing I am on my phone... My mom was always good about giving me guilt trips growing up.. I guess it was because I was her one and only...
> I am holding off telling jason and the kids because I know the first thing they will do is blab to the world...i guesss I want to keep things like they are.. I cant be hurt as bad if it something goes wrong if the only ones who know are here online... I am planning to tell them on Easter and hopefully I dont chicken out. I think jason suspects we are pg already, and I know he'll be happy bbut I feel like the more people who know, bad things will happen.. I guess I am overly superstitious....
> 
> Andi..hun.. It sounds like progesterone in your pills making you nleed do heavy amd after taking them for only 5 days too.... Remembet I took my progesterone for 5 days and ovulated way early. I bled really heavy too. Like my uterus was being completely emptied out... I know it is not pleadant but it ight be the trick to getting pg before the hubby leaves...:winkwink::hugs:

I'm technically an only child too...my 'brother' is my step brother but we're pretty tight.

So I know her not wanting to let go is because I am her only child but she has to let me go even just a little. I do know that once phoebe is born she'll love her just the same no matter what we named her but I was just insulted because she couldn't understand why we chose my aunt's middle name and not hers. It is true, if she had a middle name I didn't like I wouldn't pick it and if my mom had a middle name I liked then maybe but that's not the case.

I am going to be nice about when I talk to her. Just say..."I understand that you feel hurt because we picked Ingrid's middle name but it's not your decision and all in all, she will still be your granddaughter, no matter what her name is and you have to stop telling people that you think she should be named after you because it really upsets me...." Maybe I should cry so that she feels bad and really doesn't do it again.....

I figured that was probably the reason you weren't saying anything. I can understand that. I really hope that this one sticks. I love your girl name...so original! I have a hard time guessing what other people are having. I seem to always be wrong. I thought my SIL was having a boy and she had a girl and then when she got preggo again, I said boy and it was another girl. Although my other SIL she had two girls and then the third they wanted a boy because it was their last kid and I knew it was going to be a boy....I knew Matty was a boy about 5-6 weeks in, I just hoped it was a girl (don't' get me wrong, I love him to death and I can't imagine my life without him) This time I want a girl but I also have a strong feeling that it's a girl. I don't want to be outnumbered anymore. If I end up with another boy doesn't' matter, still will be my world and I just think of all the cute boy outfits in rubbermaid bins in the basement that I get to see again. haha.


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Mandy--Good plan of 'attack'! :winkwink:...I def don't think it was right for her to go blabbing to others--it was like she knew what she was saying was wrong but wanted others to see "her" side of it and feel sorry for her or something...Oh, Mama Drama...Why do we have to put up with it??? :hugs:...

Which girl name were you referring to hun? Adrian's or the DeVaughan Part? Lol..I guess I got lost somewhere..:rofl::dohh:... DeVaughan is Wesley's middle name--after much arguement with my mom when I was pregnant and found out I was having a boy--which made it loads harder to pick a boy's name when I was really wanting an Emily..I settled on Wesley (for Wesley Snipes) and well..DeVaughan it was...Kind of neat considering--My grandpa was Harold DeVaughan, My mom is Jean DeVaughan, Me, and now Wes...I've given him the same speech my mom gave me, "Ya know when you have your firstborn it will have to be a DeVaughan too.."...:rofl:...It really should have been reserved for my first daughter--she's more apt to name one of her kids with it--but can't win them all and like my mom, I didn't think I would have more...:dohh:
I'm actually having a very hard time thinking about names right now...We had Colt picked out for a boy not to long ago, and well...I just don't know...I usually have names in my back pocket--not this time...Nothing seems to be "right"..and its another discussion right now that I don't want to have with Jason..Our tastes are very different...I like Biblical names, he is not so crazy about them. I want something you don't hear very often, he hates names like that. Last year we had the name Rosslyn picked out for his Uncle Ross for a girl--and I guess that would be a nice name, but we had a hard time picking out a middle name--I kind of like Rosslyn Grace, or Rosslyn Hope--but how do I use the name Hope without offending one of my BFF's? I have one friend: Patricia Jeanette and the other is Ilana Hope...I'm actually much closer with Patty and helped name her last baby who is now 8yrs old...She had a hard time finding a name for her youngest--her oldes is Karlee Michelle (michelle for her daddy, Michael), so when her last was a surprise she wanted to keep the names similiar...They liked Haylee but she wanted to also name for her grandpa (Patty's that is..) His name was Ray, so I told her put Ray and chelle together...So now we have Haylee Raychelle....:dohh:...Like you needed to hear all that long spchill...:rofl:....I like your names sweetie--and to be honest it doesn't matter if anyone but you and the dh like the names you name your children--they are YOUR children......:hugs:


----------



## Kahlan83

waiting2012 said:


> Hey Mandy--Good plan of 'attack'! :winkwink:...I def don't think it was right for her to go blabbing to others--it was like she knew what she was saying was wrong but wanted others to see "her" side of it and feel sorry for her or something...Oh, Mama Drama...Why do we have to put up with it??? :hugs:...
> 
> Which girl name were you referring to hun? Adrian's or the DeVaughan Part? Lol..I guess I got lost somewhere..:rofl::dohh:... DeVaughan is Wesley's middle name--after much arguement with my mom when I was pregnant and found out I was having a boy--which made it loads harder to pick a boy's name when I was really wanting an Emily..I settled on Wesley (for Wesley Snipes) and well..DeVaughan it was...Kind of neat considering--My grandpa was Harold DeVaughan, My mom is Jean DeVaughan, Me, and now Wes...I've given him the same speech my mom gave me, "Ya know when you have your firstborn it will have to be a DeVaughan too.."...:rofl:...It really should have been reserved for my first daughter--she's more apt to name one of her kids with it--but can't win them all and like my mom, I didn't think I would have more...:dohh:
> I'm actually having a very hard time thinking about names right now...We had Colt picked out for a boy not to long ago, and well...I just don't know...I usually have names in my back pocket--not this time...Nothing seems to be "right"..and its another discussion right now that I don't want to have with Jason..Our tastes are very different...I like Biblical names, he is not so crazy about them. I want something you don't hear very often, he hates names like that. Last year we had the name Rosslyn picked out for his Uncle Ross for a girl--and I guess that would be a nice name, but we had a hard time picking out a middle name--I kind of like Rosslyn Grace, or Rosslyn Hope--but how do I use the name Hope without offending one of my BFF's? I have one friend: Patricia Jeanette and the other is Ilana Hope...I'm actually much closer with Patty and helped name her last baby who is now 8yrs old...She had a hard time finding a name for her youngest--her oldes is Karlee Michelle (michelle for her daddy, Michael), so when her last was a surprise she wanted to keep the names similiar...They liked Haylee but she wanted to also name for her grandpa (Patty's that is..) His name was Ray, so I told her put Ray and chelle together...So now we have Haylee Raychelle....:dohh:...Like you needed to hear all that long spchill...:rofl:....I like your names sweetie--and to be honest it doesn't matter if anyone but you and the dh like the names you name your children--they are YOUR children......:hugs:


Oh sorry... I meant in an earlier post when you said you had colt for a boy and Coltlyn for a girl...I think...sorry if I remember wrong. Josh says I have preggo brain.

I'm being real bad...hehehe. I'm supposed to be doing laundry while Matty naps but instead of searching for a place where I can do a family ticker. they had a really cute one but the coding is way too long for here so I can't use it. I love the one that I had made for me with Matty but it's kind of big and I want to be able to put more than just him in there and it kind of takes up a lot of space. I understand why they limit tickers but I hate it too...can't help it if I'm happy about my life and want to share it!!!!

I wonder if there was a way to make my own with Paintshop and then add it that way......I'm getting better with that program.

Is it just you and me today??


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, I just watched your u/s video - ADORABLE!! :hugs:


----------



## TandA08

I'm here ladies, well sorta... I wanted to watch Jenn's video before I lost the page it was on. I gotta make lunch for me and hubby... I'll check back in a bit.

Love ya all!


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry mandy...i have been having a heck of time getting oline...we are supposed to have some hairy storms tonite and tomorrow and I think its playing havoc with my connection...... You are right about the names Colt and Coltyn... Dh doesnt really like Coltyn for a girl... :shrug: who knows what we will pick. Got to stick first... I have been feeling a bit crampy today. Normal I know but it just reminds me I havent said anything to jason yet.... Then earlier I got a txt from him..he lost his wedding band... He thinks he took it off in his sleep because he woke up and his handa were asleep...the last time he lost it it was found a year later in the backyard! I could get mad but what would the point be...
Tanya-are you feeling better today hun? I hope so!


----------



## Want2bemommy4

AndreaFlorida said:


> Hey ladies :( I'm so flipping depressed today :( I'm bleeding HEAVY again :( goodness.....I wish they would just rip my insides out :( this is AWFUL! I guess its a withdrawel bleed from the birth control? I was on it 5 days and now I'm off of it was suppose to prevent me from ovulating I didn't know I'd have ANOTHER PERIOD WHYYYY!??!!?!?!?!?! Is this supposed to happen? After just 5 days on it??? I had no clue :(

Yep it will cause your body is doing what they want an non ovulate cycle your period will show up again. Not always but with that case it does to me I get a full 7 day heavy bleed and bad after already having a period like a week before deal. But, I have bad periods too I bleed through a regular tampon in 30 minutes and just squirt bad. Sorry. They are painful wish my insides where out too n tubal ligation made it 20x worse than what it was.


----------



## waiting2012

Love the new tickers Mandy! To cute hun!

Great info Steph... It does suck though! My friend had her tubes tied and she complains of bad periods too..:sad1:...

I think my cramps were from gas..:blush:... Just had another and finally tooted...:rofl::rofl:...TMI...SIRRY!


----------



## waiting2012

Ummm.not sirry..sorry..lol


----------



## Kahlan83

At least things are moving. Took me 20 just to do a bm. (Sorry if tmi)

Thanks steph. I found the sisters one on the smae site u got the pcos one


----------



## waiting2012

Too cute.. And I hope this gassy pressure will not lead upto constipation...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Watching a movie I HAVE NEVER seen... To Kill A Mockingbird... Omg.. I dont know why I never saw it before...i can already feel a change in the weather.. Storm is moving in.. I fixed mac n cheese with brocolli from the frozen foods and added some chunked chicken.. Easiest dinner I ever made.. I had a bowl of cereal though-i dont eat brocolli...lol sorry I have been in hit and miss.. Hung up a bunch of laundry, watched a show about Angels on the History channel, watched a Lifetime movie...lol.. Thats been my day for the most part..oh yes, I had a wonderful chat with Mandy too...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks ladies for all the info!! I hope all this does do the trick :) it would be a nice pleasant surprise since I never expect it to happen ever LOL.....

I am going to try and rest these next two days I'm so nervous about things going wrong etc. I heard a list of things that go wrong that the nurse had to tell us and it was some very scary things.....I just pray everything goes well and I'll be A OK! 

Well going to boil these eggs then head to bed.....wishing I could take Motrin for my cramps but I can't since I am having surgery its on the NO NO list to take...so its only Tylenol for me DARN IT! Ehhh! I'll survive I'm sure though! 

Hope everyone has a happy EASTER :) an hope the Easter Bunny is nice to everyone too!!


----------



## waiting2012

So sorry your stuck with just tylenol Andi... :cry:
I second what you said... Hope everyone has a beautiful and blessed Easter! May the bunny with the mostest give you lots of treats!!!:happydance:


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone sorry I have not been on today, went to work at 8 this morning and then left at 10 cause I was feeling 'off' I couldnt really explain it, I just felt really weird. I went home relaxed a bit then ran errands went back home and took a looooong nap then got up and started making the beans and macaroni salad for tomorrow. I am feeling much better now. 
You all were mentioning names that start with Mae, one of my favorite names for a girl is Maelynn. And mandy you do exactly what you want to do with your baby and your babies name! This is your baby and its your choice, I am sure when your mom was pregnant with you she had lots of name advice but she choose the name that she liked not what someone else wanted and maybe she needs to be reminded of that.
Steph-hope your hubby finds his wedding ring, id be pissed! Did he have it on when he went to bed? My hubbys ring is so tight he cant take it off lol and I like it that way haha
Andi-good luck with everything, and I hope your bleeding is not to to bad for you. And I hope this is the month for you! I saw you are Approved:)
Tanya-glad you liked the video, it is adorable! I love it and your baby should look similar at this stage to:)
The baby weighs 1 pound 9 ounces already which i thought was a little bigger than average at 24 weeks but I guess I could be wrong, I cant wait to hold him in my arms:)
Hope everyone has a great easter tomorrow


----------



## Kahlan83

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2100/2100669r7ect479sv.gif

Hope everyone has a good one.

I'm up before the boys today.

It seems to be a tradition now. Matty wakes up around 8-9am and climbs into bed with us and then usually sleeps until we get up. I guess it's kind of like Co-sleeping but I don't mind a few hours in the mornin, especially if I get sleep too.

Thanks for all the advice about my mom....She'll probably get upset with me but well....she had to stop stressing me out! I know she doesn't do it intentionally but I just can't take the crazzzziness anymore. Ug! I think she thinks that if she guilt trips me enough I'll give in, but I'm not going to. I don't like her middle name period and I'm never going to name my children after her. Her first name is Ada....and I don't' like that either. We aren't going to name our kids after Josh's mom either. Her name is Miloslava (she's Czech). She's named after her mom, like my mom is named after her aunt. It's too many being named after lines.... I hope my kids don't name their kids after me...I strongly dislike my name...hence why I go by Mandy.... and Josh doesn't like his middle name....and so on, the cycle just continues. hehe

I tried this new food place last night wit friends of ours called the Mongolian Grill....they convinced me that I would like it. I was craving Fajitas's and it was kind of like that only booo didn't have cheese or sour cream, which was probably a good thing... definitely would not help my Bathroom problems.

Anyway. Talk to you all later.

Lots of love


----------



## waiting2012

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1096/1096392tmlz6gb21d.gif

Mandy--I love the names you've picked out! And as long as you and Josh love them--they are perfect! 

Jenn--I hope maybe it was just a wild fluctation in your hormones that made you feel off...:hugs:

I hope everyone is having a great Easter Holiday! 
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just popping in quickly to finally post pictures of the furniture i'm hoping to get for our nursery :) I was set on white but now I love the brown haha :) Sounds super early but I so wanna lay by all of this next weekend haha :\ It's a 3 month lay-buy and it's all on special at the moment :)

https://i41.tinypic.com/4t9aa9.png 
Boori Sleigh Cot 

https://i40.tinypic.com/344bbrc.png
Boori Change Table

https://i39.tinypic.com/19uruc.jpg
Steelcraft Strider Plus Pram

https://i41.tinypic.com/1emopg.png
Safe n Sound Car Seat 


So in love!! Just need to find some nice matching drawers now :)

Well, I shall try my best to get back on later, got a few things to do today :)
Hope all is well xx


----------



## waiting2012

Beautiful furniture! and love the car seat and stroller hun!!! A lay-away is a great plan too!!! :happydance:


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, hope you all had a great easter:) We had a great day at the park with family:) 
Amanda-I love the baby items you picked out! They are adorable and its never to early!, I am exhausted so I am going to get some early sleep and I will talk to you all tomorrow:)


----------



## Affyash

Hiya girls! Had a busy weekend with family doing tons of different Easter stuff. Here's a pic of Quinn and I at the Easter Extravaganza yesterday. It was fun except for the egg hunt where he totally got taken advantage of and even had an egg swiped out of his hand! Oh well, I didn't want to turn all bitchy mom and hurt a child! LOL! He played on the bounce houses for awhile (almost gave me a heart attack) and then we had some shaved ice in the shade. Today I had my cousin and her family, my aunt and uncle and my in-laws over for a BBQ and an egg hunt for the kids in our backyard. Quinn found plenty of eggs today! Quite fun but I'm all exhausted now! My mom and I have been emailing back and forth about how we're going to proceed with our relationship, but we haven't talked on the phone yet. Nice and slow and I'll finally be able to tell her how I really feel about her drinking. It will be a long road, but at least we're talking.

Steph, I totally forgot to say something about Wes' surgery on Tuesday. I hope all goes well and he's not too out of it or in too much pain. Poor thing! FYI I googled the chinese calendar and I'm pretty sure it says if you conceived in March it's a girl and in April it's a boy...so because conception can be fuzzy, I swear you could go either way! I cannot wait until 6/6 (or is it 6/2) and we can finally tell your doctor you were right all along! LOL! Hope you had a nice Easter with the fam. Did you end up spilling the beans? Your conversation with your husband had me laughing and all sentimental. It's really sweet that he knows you well enough to know that you are prego! :)

Tanya I hope it wasn't too hard of a weekend without your mom. You definitely sound super emotional because of the hormones, but I know how close you two are. Hope you got to relax, enjoy the awesome weather and have a nice Easter! And how did Harley's appt go? Hope all is well!

Jenn I'm glad you got to come home yesterday. I know how creepy it can feel to not feel right, especially at this stage. Hope everything's OK. How did you Easter go with the family? Oh, and I just watched your u/s video with Quinn! He kept saying "hi baby" over and over. It was really cute. My husband even watched for a little bit! Cameron seems like an active and very well endowed little guy! :)

Mandy, I can totally relate to how you're feeling about your mom. While she never pressures me to name my kids after her, she's always up in my business (or was until we stopped talking recently) and suggesting names non-stop and being generally pushy. I'm 31 and it's never stopped! Hopefully it went well with you family today and you were able to talk with her about how you're feeling. I love the new tickers by the way, and I'm so sorry again about Sabie. That must be so hard! How are you feeling? Any new or worse symptoms? Happy Easter! Oh and you and I are living parallel lives when it comes to wanting a girl, but having everything for a boy! I will totally dig another boy, but I can't help wishing for a girl! :)

Andi, I hope you're feeling better and I wish I had the answers as to why you're bleeding again. That's just so crappy. Really looking forward to your surgery going very successfully and ending up in a little baby bean for you to love and hold. Keep your hopes up, it will happen in time.

Amanda, I love the stuff you picked out for the baby. It is never too early to begin planning for your baby's future! And it's super smart you're doing it now so you can do the layaways and pay for everything with time. I'm so freakin' particular about what I want depending on the sex that I'm just going to have to wait! Like if it's a girl, I really want to do white furniture and kind of a shabby chic theme. But if it's a boy, I'll probably end up reusing Quinn's dark brown crib and just getting a new dresser and stuff. So much depends on the gender!! How are you feeling? Any new or worse symptoms for you? Hope you're feeling awesome and had a nice Easter too!

Brooke hope your Easter was good and hope life's treating you well!

Well, love you girls, I'll be back on tomorrow! Must go to bed early tonight too!


----------



## Affyash

OH duh, here's the pic!
 



Attached Files:







P1020330.jpg
File size: 60.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Ashe.. Sounds like a very busy weekend! Love the pic! I hope everything continues to well with you and your mom..:hugs:

And yes, jason knows... He kind of out 2 fold... Besides his comment to me the other night, he was on the computer, my computer and the site was pulled up... He asked why I didnt just tell him... I guess I should have but I told him...i was scared to because all we have been through... Then we dtd...:rofl:... He enjoyed it very much both times :blush:..... Tmi I know...lol..
Well heading to bed now...
Love and many hugs!


----------



## brooke1993

Happy easter ladies
OMG OMG OMG Congrats Stephanie!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOT!!!!You did it and OMG I had a feeling you would be next!!!I am sorry I havent been on ladies I have been so so busy but I came on to wish you all a Happy Easter before bed and seen Steph is PREGNANT!!! I am so so so so happy for you!!See hun you DONT have to wait until your prediction! hugs n love 2 u all I will update properly tomarrow after I go grocery shopping,My aunt hasnt been feeling well so I have had NO time to come on but am always thinking of you lovely ladies <3


----------



## brooke1993

https://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/c.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/o.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/g.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/r.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/t.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/s.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/t.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/e.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/p.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/h.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/o.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/n.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/f.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/caps/p.gif


https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/752/752357ay10lxh5mn.jpg


https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/3190/3190980o6zm9pvfj5.gif

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/3239/3239814cqp08pll19.gif


https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1687/1687464ic4o2t3b8h.gif

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1515/1515418fcelwb2woj.gif​
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
*I am so happy to see another BFP!!!Steph it TOTALLY made my day AND night to come on and see your picture I was like WHAT DID I MISS!!I am sooooo happy for you!!!!
*​*

Amanda WOW your test looks AWESOME!!!!  How have you been feeling???


Tanya how have you been feeling??Over 1/2 way there!!I bet your excited!! Cant wait to see your lil baby girl!!


Jenn how are you feeling???I bet your also excited  Cant wait to see your bundle of joy!!

Andi how are you??Has the bleeding let up any??I sure hope so 

Mandy How are you feeling?? Good i hope.

WELCOME Stephanie 

Ash I love the pic of you and Q..How have you been feeling??WOW I dont know about for you BUT your pregnancy has been flying by for me 

[/COLOR]


Hugs and Love to you all I miss you ladies and need to find more time to get on here its just been SOOOO hard lately,Aliah is saying a new word.She says meow very clear and has been chasing my aunts cat who looks scared lol I will jump on sometime 2morrow but wanted to say i miss n love u all *​


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi Everyone.

so MIL took the news rather well. She's already planning more crochet projects.

I am going to be talking to my mom tomorrow night. From what my brother said too she was really mad when she talked to them. Just frustrates me but hopefully it will be resolved and Josh doesn't have to get involved. He said he would if my mom didn't stop....I don't really want that because Josh doesn't care if he hurts people's feelings...especially when it comes to me and Matty.

It has been a rough week, but I'm looking to have a better one this week.
Quinn loves her new food. I think I'll weigh her at the end of the month to see if she's lost any weight. I've been feeding her more than my aunt suggested...she's only supposed to get fed twice a day but I feed her the wet stuff morning and night and then 2 little handfuls of the dry stuff in between.... definitely not as much as she was getting before. I'll be happy if I can get her down to about 8-9lbs.

As for me, (and I'm sorry if this is TMI) I finally had a BM. Yeah!!! feel so much better. I used to be a once a day kind of girl and now it's like every 3 days. My Pregnancy book said ti incorporated more fiber but not too much. I'm thinking of maybe getting that activea yogurt.

so Josh and Matty are going to our friends place again today but I have to stay behind and wait for UPS. They tried to drop off my Disney store order on Friday but Josh didn't hear them knock. I got hit with customs too so that's an extra 17 bucks. He said he'd come and get me after the order comes but who knows when UPS is coming. The warehouse is 1.5 hrs away and he probably has other drop offs between there and here too. I'm just going to do some cleaning while I'm waiting....not exactly my idea of an exciting day but it needs to be done. 

Ashe, Quinn and you are sooo cute. Sorry that he got egg swindled.

I think Nausea is starting to set in. Matty has a really stinky diaper and I don't know if I can change it. Josh had a job this morning and i'm here by myself for now and then they two of them are going out to my friends. I almost just threw up bile and had to down a glass of water really quickly.

Also, one thing I notices is that I seem to have a lot of mucus in my nose and throat. I don't remember that last time....It's almost like when you get over a cold and those remnants are lingering even though you feel mostly fine....when I blew my nose there was a little bit of blood in it. I think I'd rather throw up and then this....lol


Amanda - love your furniture. We have a crib but we won't be using it. Our house is small so baby will be in our room until we move next year. and then I want to get a new crib because mine is a drop-side rail. I got the conversion kit but I'm still not happy with it, especially since I'm sort and have a hard time reaching over, so not being able to drop the rail makes it harder. I feel bad though cuz it's a beautiful crib and my mom paid so much money for it.....I guess it all depends on what happens. We probably won't have the money to buy a brand new crib when we move.

We're going to buy one of those smaller travel cribs/bassinets that fold up like a playpen. There isn't much room in our room and we found that Matty was very uncomfortable in the bassinet we have. Guess it all depends on how big this baby gets.

Brooke - hope your aunt is feeling better

Steph - Hope Wes's surgery goes well. I'm no stranger to dental work. All eight of my molars have multiple fillings and I have four wisdom teeth pulled all at once. AT least he gets put out...I hate the sound of the drill. I have to go on Wednesday to have a filling replaced. stupid hormones making my teeth change. Grrr. Glad everything went okay with telling Jason.

Welcome Steph: Maybe we should come up with nicknames? IT worked out with me and Amanda because I go by Mandy and she the latter....I dunno...

Anyway....cheers everyone! Talk soon!

On and here's a picture I found of my and Sable. Miss my furry boy! :cry:
 



Attached Files:







Oshawa-20120206-00138.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies! I had a restful weekend. Just finished putting away all the clean baby clothes and went grocery shopping - that was pretty much it.

Amanda - LOVE the baby furniture you have picked out!
Ash - love the pic of you and Quinn at the park!
Mandy - love your pic of you and Sable.

My mom is coming back down this weekend for a couple days, she wants to do more baby stuff. We have a couple of craft projects that we didn't get around to doing on her last visit. I bought wood letters that we are going to decorate and hang on the wall to spell Emma's name. And I have an old cowboy rope that we are going to hang on the wall too. Lots of wall decor to do :haha:

Hope everyone had a great Easter! :hugs:


----------



## Kahlan83

TandA08 said:


> I bought wood letters that we are going to decorate and hang on the wall to spell Emma's name.

we did that with Matthew too.

The picture I attached was taken before he was born, so that's why his bed isn't made and there are things lying around. He's in a toddler bed now. I loved doing that project. I don't know if we're be able to get the letters off the way in one piece when we move so I may have to do new ones for his room in our new house. (our mortgage is up next May so we'll be looking then....) I know he'll probably want a Cars room so I could do them Black Red and Yellow instead.

Make sure you post pictures when you're done!!!

I'm so tempted to go and open up my newborn clothes but I don't want to jinx it and Josh will say I'm being silly to take those out now.... I have to figure out where I'm going to put the Baby's clothes. I only really have one empty drawer in Matty's room. I have a wardrobe but I put diapers,wipes and towels in there.....this house is WAY to small!
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1279.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TandA08

Those are nice! I'm sure he'd love a cars themed room now!!

I think we are going to wrap our letters in fabric so we don't have to try and be artistic and draw or paint designs on them. My plan as of now is: E in a purple bandana, M in blue denim, M in pink camo, and A in cow print. Or something along those lines. Then I'm going to take the cowboy rope and make a lasso around the name, with the tail of the rope trailing off across the wall. We'll see if that's how it actually turns out, lol.


----------



## Kahlan83

TandA08 said:


> Those are nice! I'm sure he'd love a cars themed room now!!
> 
> I think we are going to wrap our letters in fabric so we don't have to try and be artistic and draw or paint designs on them. My plan as of now is: E in a purple bandana, M in blue denim, M in pink camo, and A in cow print. Or something along those lines. Then I'm going to take the cowboy rope and make a lasso around the name, with the tail of the rope trailing off across the wall. We'll see if that's how it actually turns out, lol.

I would suggest using some cotton batting underneath the fabric. I can so picture it. Make sure you take pictures when you're done.

Boring day today. Turns out we're not going out and stores are closed so I can't go and peruse baby stuff. stuck with Babies r us.

Is it wrong that I already have a registry? lol. I'm happy but also sad because I have most of the things I need already....another reason I hope for a girl...new baby things!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, feels so good to be home!!! Yay!!!

Lets see...
Mandy--good luck with your mom tomorrow! :hugs:, and so glad the MIL didn't give you hell! Love letters/names! I would love to do that with this one--if it sticks of course...

Tanya--How cute and I agree with Mandy, PICS PLEASE!! So good to hear your mom is coming back for a visit!!!

Brooke--I luv ya Girl!!! Sorry if I've not said it enough sweetie! :hugs: I hope your aunt gets to feeling better! And how cute about the little one saying "Meow"..:rofl: After reading that--I can just picture her running around your house chasing the cat! Jason always jokes about how when we have another--the dogs and cats will have to seriously watch out! :rofl::rofl:

Steph-How are you feeling? Hopefully, everything is going ok, any word from the doctor yet since they drew blood last? :hugs:

Ashe--how is life treating you hun? and I agree it seems like just yesterday you were getting your :bfp:! Now look at you!

Amanda--Any more baby stuff you want to show?? I love it! I love your enthuisiasm! I bet your feet have yet to touch the ground! :winkwink:

Andi--surgery tomorrow, right? You are in my prayers hun!!:hugs: I'm sure everything will be ok!
 
Jenn--Don't let them work you too hard!! 

As for me ladies--Nausea since waking up this am--UGH...Its too soon for this! But it was that way with Adrian...I'm off work and waiting for Jason to get home from school so we can hit the grocery store...I only had one toddler today--and my boss was like "take Adrian and go ahead and go home.." Can't tell me twice! I'm tired, but wired--and Mandy--that excess mucous--yeah, I have it too..My allergies have me sneezing but I'm constantly "hocking" up clear mucous out of my throat and my nose is just full of snot...TMI, sorry!!! 
I will try to stay online--my connection has been really sucky at the house lately...and of course like I said--going to the store with Jason when he gets home which should be at least in 30 minutes...Part of me feels like taking a nap though...I think I will lay down after going to the grocery store...I tossed and turned last night--not sure why...Between my back and hands falling asleep--I know we've discussed this before but I wonder like Amanda--twins??? I keep having this thought in the back of my brain--twin girls...Not really thinking about Jason's own prediction before we got together, but just a feeling...:shrug:...I actually found myself doodling today....
Carolyn Grace and Rosslyn Faith....I know--I'm so far gone its not even funny...I know they run on my mom's side of the family and its been several generations since any came along--but man...Its like a thought that keeps burning a hole in my brain..:rofl:..I like both names.. Carolyn for her daddy and grandpa (Carol Wayne (FIL), and Jason Carol (dh)) Rosslyn for Jason's Uncle Ross...Of course Grace and Faith--for spiritual reasons...The more I think about it--the more nauseated I get...:rofl:...I don't want twins--I may have to ship one off...:rofl::rofl:...


----------



## TandA08

:rofl: Steph you crack me up! But, I LOVE the names you picked out for girls.

Ash, I totally forgot to answer your question about Harley's vet visit on Friday. Her ears are fine - no infections. The growths / moles on her head and face they shaved around so we can wipe them with peroxide and keep them dry (as opposed to having the hair trapping moisture). Turns out the one under her ear that we thought was just scabby is freakin huge! Looks like a tumor - ick! But the vet wasn't too worried about it just yet. He put her on some antibiotics for 10 days to clear up the minor infection on that one. Then, he also put her on a 2 week trial of anti-inflammatories (Rimadyl) and a pain killer (Tramadol) to see if it will help her with her arthritis. We have her on only a half a does of the Rimadyl because it can be hard on her kidneys and liver, but we didn't want to shell out the money to do blood work to check on those. We aren't trying to make her live forever, just want her to be comfortable, so we aren't so concerned about future problems with her organs. It'll probably happen anyway, even if we avoided these meds now. The tramadol, I am familiar with, and all I can say is lucky dog! LOL It's a great non-narcotic pain med that works wonders for me. I've had it several times after spills off my horse LOL.
We also mentioned how she sometimes seems dazed and confused and kinda lost. He said she may have dementia or a mild case of it. Oh, and she needs to lose a good 5lbs - doesn't sound like much, but for a dog, especially an old dog, it can be a LOT! So, we've cut her food back. Other than that, he wasn't concerned with anything else that he could see during the exam. I haven't noticed any improvement yet with the meds, but he said it could take a couple weeks, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## waiting2012

OMG Tanya...:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Ok, let me get this right..Your dog has spots and moles--gross but look like tumors; arthritis, dementia, and is 5 lbs over weight. The medicine may or may not cause kidney or liver damage--but you are not going to do the bloodwork because ya'll don't expect her to live forever...:rofl:...
Oh, gosh, I'm nearly in tears...:rofl:...I'm sorry...Really, I am...I'm just picturing your poor dog...with one paw in the doggy retirement home and one paw in the....well....:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::muaha:

Honey, I say if you love your pet that much--what is that 5lbs really going to do them? Is it going to make the doggy dementia better--shoot--they'll eat, go lay down and FORGET they ate--and be looking at you like "feed me!"....:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'm sorry...I don't mean to sound so crass...I'm just...well...if it was one of my pets--I'd be like heres a T-Bone, enjoy....:rofl::rofl:...
I do hope they get better and live to ripe old doggy age! But we had a dog with arthritis and it didn't take long before he passed away....It was like the downward hill for him--he was a big dog--Australian Shepard...RIP FLIP! :cry:...

Oh, lord...I've said way to much...Sorry...hun! I WUV You....:kiss:


----------



## Affyash

Aw, Tanya, poor girl! She seemed really good when I was there, besides the bumping into stuff...lol! How old is she now? I second what Steph said, you should give her a t-bone...at least every once in awhile! Glad she's getting some meds and hope they help!

Steph, I'm good, just getting through the days. I cannot even wait until I find out what we're having, it just won't seem real until I can see my baby moving around and be able to plan the nursery and stuff. It would be awesome if you were having twins, can you even imagine!!?? And both girls at that? It would be crazy! Can't wait for your appointment!

On a totally different note...I tried checking my cp the other day, more out of curiosity than anything else...I couldn't even touch it. It's gone. The baby has sucked it into my stomach! LOL!

Oh and we're getting closer and closer to finishing gathering our down payment for a new house. Joe says by Quinn's bday (4/20) we'll be ready to apply for our loan. I am sooo excited! I cannot wait to move into our own place and set up for the baby and get Quinny a new bed and all the stuff. I wish I had a fast forward button til May sometime! :)


----------



## TandA08

No no Steph, it's fine! Oh and to make things worse (or funnier - poor dog) she is blind! And the reason we want her to lose the weight is because it would make her arthritis more manageable.


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, Ash, she has her good days and her bad days with the arthritis. There are days she can't even get up to a standing position once she's been laying down for a bit. And then when she does, her muscles just quiver like crazy and she walks all wobbly. She's 12, and being a larger breed (lab mix) that's rather old.


----------



## waiting2012

Awe....So I guess one of those doggy wheelchairs would be out of the question, heh? :rofl:...I don't why my humor is so off right now....SO SORRY! I guess I just need to turn the computer off and take the nap I was hoping to take when we got back from shopping....
Our oldest doggy is Adrian's "Missy"...She's toothless and has gray and white hair now--she's a chi-poodle--:rofl:....damn dog eats jalepenos though...:rofl::rofl:

Ashe--great news about the house!! Have you been looking to see where ya'll will be looking to buy your next home? Or to see what is on the market that will be good for ya'll? I'm always watching House Hunters--daydreaming...and so glad that some of the areas they are--I don't live in....LOL...I also like the show with the twin brothers (one is a realitor and the other does construction)--they take people to a house that has all the people looking want--and then they take them to a house that is usually under their max price and show them the "possibilities"--then the people pick one of the two houses and the construction brother--does the work....Seen some awesome remodels! Are ya'll thinking of a fixer upper or a ready to move-in house? Def a lot to think about since you may get more house for your money with a fixer upper but with a baby due in October--your time may be more limited...:shrug: decisions, decisions, decisions....

Ok, I think I'm going to rest my peepers for a few minutes--or at least an hour--I'll try to be back online in a bit--I'm just wore out and my dang legs keep cramping...plus Jason wants the A/C turned on but where I'm sitting it blows on my arm and makes me cold--if I go lay down--he can have the stupid A/C on...LOL...

Talk to you all soon!!! :hugs:

Much love to everyone--hope to read more updates from everybody later!!! :kiss:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I love the furniture....and I have never heard of doggy dementia LMAO!! Thats too funny!

I don't have much time to update I'm already on some meds for tomorrow and they make me feel weird an I had to drink some laxative drink BLAH...but I'm good for now lets see how long it takes LOL...well I guess I'm gonna head to bed its gonna be an early morning!! I'll update when I can ladies :) thanks for all the support....

The bleeding was gone this morning but has shown back up this afternoon :( oh well! Its not near as bad as it was though!


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Oh, feels so good to be home!!! Yay!!!
> 
> Lets see...
> Mandy--good luck with your mom tomorrow! :hugs:, and so glad the MIL didn't give you hell! Love letters/names! I would love to do that with this one--if it sticks of course...
> 
> Tanya--How cute and I agree with Mandy, PICS PLEASE!! So good to hear your mom is coming back for a visit!!!
> 
> Brooke--I luv ya Girl!!! Sorry if I've not said it enough sweetie! :hugs: I hope your aunt gets to feeling better! And how cute about the little one saying "Meow"..:rofl: After reading that--I can just picture her running around your house chasing the cat! Jason always jokes about how when we have another--the dogs and cats will have to seriously watch out! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Steph-How are you feeling? Hopefully, everything is going ok, any word from the doctor yet since they drew blood last? :hugs:
> 
> Ashe--how is life treating you hun? and I agree it seems like just yesterday you were getting your :bfp:! Now look at you!
> 
> Amanda--Any more baby stuff you want to show?? I love it! I love your enthuisiasm! I bet your feet have yet to touch the ground! :winkwink:
> 
> Andi--surgery tomorrow, right? You are in my prayers hun!!:hugs: I'm sure everything will be ok!
> 
> Jenn--Don't let them work you too hard!!
> 
> As for me ladies--Nausea since waking up this am--UGH...Its too soon for this! But it was that way with Adrian...I'm off work and waiting for Jason to get home from school so we can hit the grocery store...I only had one toddler today--and my boss was like "take Adrian and go ahead and go home.." Can't tell me twice! I'm tired, but wired--and Mandy--that excess mucous--yeah, I have it too..My allergies have me sneezing but I'm constantly "hocking" up clear mucous out of my throat and my nose is just full of snot...TMI, sorry!!!
> I will try to stay online--my connection has been really sucky at the house lately...and of course like I said--going to the store with Jason when he gets home which should be at least in 30 minutes...Part of me feels like taking a nap though...I think I will lay down after going to the grocery store...I tossed and turned last night--not sure why...Between my back and hands falling asleep--I know we've discussed this before but I wonder like Amanda--twins??? I keep having this thought in the back of my brain--twin girls...Not really thinking about Jason's own prediction before we got together, but just a feeling...:shrug:...I actually found myself doodling today....
> Carolyn Grace and Rosslyn Faith....I know--I'm so far gone its not even funny...I know they run on my mom's side of the family and its been several generations since any came along--but man...Its like a thought that keeps burning a hole in my brain..:rofl:..I like both names.. Carolyn for her daddy and grandpa (Carol Wayne (FIL), and Jason Carol (dh)) Rosslyn for Jason's Uncle Ross...Of course Grace and Faith--for spiritual reasons...The more I think about it--the more nauseated I get...:rofl:...I don't want twins--I may have to ship one off...:rofl::rofl:...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks Steph you dont know how much that means to me!!:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## brooke1993

Ash HOW exciting!!A new home!I am very happy for you hunny!! xoxoxo
As for me I am CD 12,I did do 1 OPK earlier and I am close but not there yet but have some O type cramping so headed to bed real soon ;)
Luv n Hugs

xoxoxo


----------



## calebsmom06

Dont have much time to update, I am exhausted:( Worked until 6 came home made dinner then went for a walk and to the grocery store and finally sitting down for just a minute before I head off to bed, back at work at 9 am tomorrow for me.
Tanya-hope your doggy is ok, I remember growing up my parents had a dog who started getting the arthritis and even ended up having the surgery and everything but he was just so old and miserable that they finally decided to put him to sleep, he was a german shepard, they had him cremated and still have his ashes over the fireplace, he was like family he wasnt "just a dog" as some people refer to there pets. Hope he gets to feeling better, and I love the idea with your babies name! I cant wait to see pics.:)
Ashley-how much longer until you find out what your having? I cant wait! I still havent started the babies roome yet! I need to get on it there is so much to do!

Steph- if you ship off one of your baby girls, feel free to ship her to me! Haha:) Hope you are feeling ok and you got a nice nap in:)

Andi-Good luck tomorrow, look forward to hearing how everything goes:) We are all here for you


----------



## TandA08

Thanks Jenn, yeah we can't really afford to do surgery, and we can't justify it anyway because she is so old. It really is just a part of life, and we want her to be comfortable. Surgery at this age would be risky as it is. And yes, she is a family member, not just a pet. I've known her since she was 8wks old (my brother got her as a puppy), then when she was 4yrs old I got her from my brother. So, she's been my child for 8yrs now. It's sad to see them age...

Well, I'm at work, but I gotta leave in about a half hour to go meet with the horse shoer to get Takoda's feet trimmed. Then I'll be back. I'm having some crazy diarhea like cramps right now! YUCK!


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke--Get that EGG Girl!!! If your OPK is starting to get to the ++ mark--I hope you are bd'ing like a mad woman!! :rofl:..:winkwink:

Tanya--Hope everything turns out ok with the horse shoer! Those diarrhea like cramps--could be the braxton hicks--your close enough or far enough I should say to start feeling them if I remember right..

Jenn--Yes, I had such a good nap--I never made it back online..LOL..I woke up about 9 last night and watched a movie about Simon Peter before his death, it was pretty cool!

Ashe--hope your feeling good today, and I too can't wait to see what your having!

Andi--Prayers while your going through the procedure hun!!! :hugs:

Amanda--how are you doing? Hope all is ok!

Mandy--Prayers for you too for your talk with your mom! :hugs:

At lunch-I have to clean out my car--I think adrian left some food in it or something--it reeks!!! UGH...but I'll get some online time too..:winkwink:

Feeling very achey--my legs ache--the muscles under my arms towards my boobs ache..and nauseas again this am...Other than that--I feel pretty darn good...LOL...
Got to run to the bathroom--Be back at lunch sometime!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Yup, it went fine with the horse shoer, just a scheduled trim.

And Steph, it was definitely diarrhea cramps - and luckily it all passed. :haha: For now.

Now I just have my eye Dr appt this afternoon. Gonna be one of those days I guess....


----------



## waiting2012

Don't ya just love having to run here and there for appointments? LOL...

Well, I was going to clean my car out--but dang its so hot and humid, and I'm just wore out and haven't done much of anything! I literally feel like I've been run over... And my boss is giving me hell about clock hours--after we counted them--I'm still short 2 hours dang it! :growlmad:...Oh well..I'll get them done--eventually...LOL


----------



## TandA08

Today has been cooler here, but it's supposed to rain tonight and tomorrow. Rain.... after 80degree (F) weather over the weekend! I hate the back and forth weather. Granted, we didn't get much rain this winter, and I know we need it... but rainy season should be mostly over, and it's a little early for 80degrees! How bout a nice comfy 70 for another month or two! Jeesh :wacko: LOL


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies,:hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:

Tanya I am very sorry to hear about your dog,Your in my thoughts and prayers and hope your feeling better xxoxoxo

Steph I am trying like a trooper for that egg well for the swimmie to meet the eggie lol

Andi how are you feeling??

Ash how are you feeling??

Amanda How are you feeling??

Well weird BUT I wont complain,I am CD 13 and NEVER EVER have I had a OPK this close to being a positive,So I am excited.Sadly I am usually not ovulating until atleast cd 16 or even one month was 19...I have the O cramps and some pinching.I have a VERY good feeling about this month,I have a question for you ladies,We dtd last night should we skip 2night and do it tomarrow am or??? I just dont want to drain all the swimmies....I am confused lol xoxoxoxo ty all for reading and here are my tests <3

**Also what are these new answer tests I am seeing and when can you take them?

******** Top test was yesterday and the bottom was a few minutes ago
 



Attached Files:







DSC07882.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 3









DSC07883.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Affyash

Hiya girls!

Doing OK today. I'm having a ton of BH though...WTF? Nothing painful, I can just feel tightening. Like 6 or 7 times today. Joe says he remembers me complaining last time we had sex (like a week ago) but I don't remember. Then, we had sex last night and he brought it up. So, now do I have an excuse not to have sex??? LOL! I wonder if it's cause my pants are hitting me in a weird area? Or maybe I have a UTI? Dunno, but it's weird. 

Tanya sorry you 're having tummy issues today...or everyday LOL! Hope you're feeling better now! And I feel you about the weather here...fickle fickle fickle. Just make up your mind already!!

Steph I'm sorry you're feeling all the crappiest pregnancy woes...but it's soooo worth it! I say this because I'm finally not feeling sick anymore! :hugs: It will get better!

Brooooooke! Dems lines are damn near positive if they aren't already!! Joe and I BD'd everyday or every other day during my fertile period. Once you get your pos (I'm pretty sure you did) continue to BD for at least another 3 or 4 days. And if you don't do every day, you can do one night, skip a day and then the morning after. So you're not going like 48 hours but more like 36. You know what I mean? Don't be worried about draining all his spermies, men ejaculate out of alternating testicles, so he'll always have fresh ones if you don't BD more than once a day!!! So exciting! I feel really good for you this month!!

Andi I've been thinking of you all day! I hope your surgery went well and you're not in too much pain. Big hugs girlie!

I'll try to get on again tonight! Love you all!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm so behind!! Need to catch up tonight :)
Just a quick question though, when did all you ladies tell your boss' that your pregnant? 
Don't really know when to tell mine..
Oh and Brooke, I agree with ash, keep doing the deed!!! :)


----------



## calebsmom06

OMG, I am so frusterated right now! So my hubby has a 13 year old son who has been staying with us for the last few months and has this attitude from hell, well him and my husband got into it this afternoon after we were 'trying' to take everyone out for a nice dinner and well he had to start getting attitude and walked outside and then got even more attitude outside so we ended up just paying and leaving and they are still arguing and he wants to go stay back at his moms, well thing is his mom works with a company that is always traveling and so she is only ever home for about maybe 2-3 days every 2 weeks or sometimes longer and so he lives in a house full of kids (she has 6 kids all with different daddys) and he goes and comes as he pleases there and has no rules. This chic gets with guys just to get pregnant and get child support her oldest is 18 all the way down to age 7. my husband didnt even know this son existed unti he was 2 years old when he was called to go to court for child support for a child. Well he had ended up signing over his rights that day and has just started seeing him for the last year, I know that all sounds crazy, my hubby was just caught off guard and the girl and him had never even really had a relationship, it was more of a fling and he didnt know what to do so he did what he thought was right at the time. Dont think bad of him, he is really a GREAT father and we have been doing everything possible to help this kid. I told my husband if he goes back to his moms thats it, thats where he stays because he needs to learn that in life things are going to happen and you cant just run away from your problems like a child everytime something goes wrong. I am not sure if I am stepping over my boundaries there but that is how I feel. I am typing this fast so I hope I dont sound all jumbled up and stuff, hope I make sense. I cant believe how this little petty thing has turned into some enormous argument between the 2 of them! It has me stressed out horribly, my hubby just got on the phone with his mom so I guess we will see what happens!


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda--I've not told my boss yet, going to hold out because they have seen me through 3 losses...I had a loss the first time I worked there back 2006..:sad1:, going to wait until after I have my appointment if I can help it...

Tanya sent me a txt that her eye appointment went really good--YAY!

BROOKE--GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND GET ON THAT HUBBY OF YOURS!!!!:winkwink:..Girl you are about to drop that egg any minute!!! That is a super looking OPK!! So You are O'ing early!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:

Andi--how you feeling sweetie? Hope you are too sore! When did they say you could DTD again? Do you even have to wait?...Gosh that is personal--but well...Ya know..We don't have anything sacred here..:rofl:

Jenn--how are you sweetie? I know...WORK, WORK, WORK...Remember to take the time to rest your feet hun!!

Mandy--How did the talk with your mom go? Hope everything went ok hun! :hugs:

Ashe--thanks...The words are very uplifting..I'll remember that when I finally get to the point of hailing the porcelin god...:rofl:...

Well, Ladies..Before I jump off of here to take out tomorrows breakfast (made pigs in a blanket like you get from our local donut store)--I'm going to put my jammies on and crawl in my bed... Got a call from the Oral Surgeon's office about Wesley's appointment--We are booked for the OR on April 30th at 12pm...It will take 6 hours and hopefully, if the bone in his jaw can hold up--we won't leave with a wired jaw...He'll be out of school for a week--and I'm planning to take the 1st of May off to stay home with him and make sure he's alright..He's only had one other procedure that he was put out for and that was when he was 2 and had the tubes put in his ears--he did fine for that but that took all of about 20-30 minutes start to finish...I appreciate ya'lls warm thoughts and prayers for him! It means a lot! We kid him about his not being able to eat anything after and Jason told him we would go by Hooters--:rofl:--dh is SO MEAN...LOL...But like my son told me--"Go suck a nut"....:rofl:...I know that sounds bad--but you have to understand my son--he's speaking of "squirrels and their "nuts"" (not privates) :rofl:..I even found a birthday card for him of a squirrel and a kitten talking to each other and the cat says to the squirrel (who is holding a nut).."No, I don't want to taste your nuts"...:rofl::rofl::rofl:...Sorry that was just so damn random...Going to head off here--sorry I'm just not up to staying on--I am just so dang wiped out....

Luv ya'll and everyone have a wonderfully beautiful night! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, going to jump here...

Jenn--I understand your fustrations sweetie--and NO, I don't think bad of your hubby... Do I think that the 13 year old should just go back to his mom's..No....I only say that because I have watched my son get into 3 fist fights in the past 2 years with Jason--why? Because, Wes thinks that Jason doesn't care about him, they butt heads--they don't do it often, but it happens...What is happening isn't just about "rules", its about finding out his place in his dad's family. Your family. He's pushing those limits to prove a point. Don't give in. If he doesn't have rules at his mom's that is very sad and your hubby's son is going down a road of broken dreams and a lot of trouble...Has your husband thought about counseling with his son? It might be worth checking into if he's not. There is a lot of repair there to be done..I imagine your dh's son knows that his dad signed his rights away--and he probably thinks "what is the point?"...He is testing your dh to see just how much he cares. and like I said--he is also testing you to see where he fits into the family....13 is a tough age--not far from being 18 himself and yet he's still a kid. When my hubby was 13, he lived with his Aunt and Uncle (the one we want to name the baby after) and his mom called him 3 days after his birthday and wanted to see him; my hubby was so pissed he told his mom that he never wanted to see her again..What did she do? She stopped calling or coming by uninvited to the Aunt and Uncle's..He was 13! He wasn't old to make those decisions--he was just a hurt kid...That is one of the reasons that he and my MIL don't get a long but have tried for his children's sake...And you see where that has led us...

I can't tell you the right thing to do...I can only offer my opinion and I'm not here to judge you or your husband. I'll pray for you guys and for his son. May there be hope and peace that will find its way into his heart (your hubby's and his son's)...
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My kiddo does the same w/ his step dad to :( Jason an Ty butt heads like no tomorrow....and I feel stuck in the middle in a tug o war telling them to stop acting like kids LMAO b/c Jason is just as much a kid when it comes to arguing as Tyler (almost 9) is LOL.....its like chill chill loves! Lets have a good day...hope things get better with the 13 year old that is rough....I don't feel like re-writing a lot of updates so I posted on my test thread and thought I'd share w/ you ladies. I'm really sore an think I'm going to go lay back down I am just so sleepy during all this. I guess its all the pain meds from the hospital b/c my celebrex shouldn't make me sleepy! Well night ladies an I'll update more later on...I'm just tired and sore really bad :( ohhh and if your tummy doesn't like to see bad pics don't go to my thread LOL!! there are some grusome pics heeh of my insides! No complex cyst though.....it ended up being ovary STUCK to uterine wall but he cut it away but there was more issues to :( that I'm unsure of what will happen now until my follow up with the doc :) 

Thanks for all the prayers THEY MEANT A LOT TO ME!

Wish I could have updated sooner but son had a play at school and I wouldnt have missed it if I were dead or stuck in the hospital I'd have left to see his play :) lol he was a spider an the play was BUGZ it was too stinking cute :)


I got home napped then went to that then went to eat dinner at Applebees got a milkshake b/c my throat hurts from my breathing tube....and well got home and updated you ladies :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...surgery-update-pics-not-weak-tummies-118.html


----------



## calebsmom06

Thank you, the consuling could be a good idea for them, his son is the one that made the first step you could say, it just so happen hubby. Ran into the baby moma and son at the store one day and they exchanged numbers and son called and then they started seeing eachother, and eventually started stayying with us. He is NOT going back to his moms afterall they spoke aout it and hubby agreed with what I said but then also I just hope things don't get worse cause I don't need the stress in my life! I'm sure it is just the testing and stuff but geeeez, this boy. I give him chores to do also and he acts as if he has never learned how to do anything which I discovered is an 'act'. It helps to hear y'all went through the same thing, I hope they don't end up in a fist fight that's for sure! Ill let u know what tomorrow brings. And andi I hope you get to feeling better, its rough to be in that kind of pain but at least it is for a positive result:)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks Jenn hang in there sweetheart things will all work out my son is a rough cookie to deal with...but we make it and in the end its worth it. I will be praying for your family and that things get better for you guys.....he is a teenager and will try and make you mad its normal he's just testing his boundaries with you guys and you have gotta keep your foot firmly set....don't yell at him but instead tell him if he ever needs to talk or anything you both will be there thats what he needs :) and I think it'll help! Just tell him you guys care about him and it means a lot that he chooses to live there with you and its an honor to have him...I betcha that changes his mind about all the misbehaving hopefully at least...if not I am so sorry but again he is a teenager they could care less sometimes :) we've all been there! Lots of love! :hugs: :hug:

Love you all and I'll try to get on tomorrow if I'm up to it....Jason is telling me I need to be up moving more but all this moving I've done this afternoon has near about killed me. I think Lortab is about to be my friend so I can sleep good!


----------



## Kahlan83

Hey everyone. Sorry I've been missing for a while.

So I ended up talking to my mom yesterday and it turns out that my Brother and Sister in law just don't know how to talk to my mom.... apparently my Brother wasn't even there and my SIL doesn't know how to judge about whether my mom is joking or not....which apparently she was.

She said she loves the names we picked out and that deep down she would like a grandchild named after her, she understands about me not liking her names, since she isn't that fond of them herself.

MIL took news pretty good. We told her, she kind of went upstairs to finish cleaning up from dinner and then when she came back down she was talking about how because it will be close to Christmas, she'll be off for 2 weeks and volunteered to take Matty if we needed it.

I had a mini freak-out tonight. Okay just to warn you a head of time, this is definitely really gross so if you have a sensitive stomach, don't' read this part.

I came home from bowling and had to pee (something that seems to happen about every hr now) and I didn't look in the bowl before hand and then when I was done there was something int eh bottom. Of course it was kind of yellowish and glob like. I really really thought I just miscarried, only there was absolutely no blood. so I asked Josh...when was the last time you had a BM?

Turns out that it was actually something that didn't get flushed from him. Again really sorry if this is too gross. Because he has Crohns, some things don't digest properly. 

So of course still kind of shaky, I took another IC pg test I had and it's still positive, not as dark as the other one but by urine was really light because of all the water I've been drinking and how often i'm going pee. Damn but don't I feel still really worried now....

I haven't had much cramps so far this week. A lot less often than last week.

So I have a dentist appt tomorrow to fix this filling that's got a gap and everytime I eat something too cold or too hot it makes my jaw on fire. It's funny, before the dentist even mentioned it, I didn't notice it...maybe it's cuz i'm Preggy and everything is heightened.


AGAIN....really sorry for all the TMI. I just needed to vent. I'm pretty positive it isn't a MC.

Oh and I bought a swing. I know it's kid of early but I got it off Kijiji for a fraction of the cost of it brand new, plus this one I can't get new anymore. I feel in love with it when I worked for Babies R Us and was determined this was the one. I had an older swing with Matty that only went back and forth, this one will go either.

Here's a pic.

I know it's early to buy stuff but it's a great swing and can't beat 75 down from 200.

BTW I bowled really crappy tonight. So disappointed because it's play offs. Hopefully I do better next week.

Talk to you all soon! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TandA08

Andi, glad you are recovering from your surgery.

Jenn, sorry to hear about the added stress from a teenager. They can be soo difficult to deal with, especially if they aren't used to structure in their lives! Hang in there, and stay tough, he'll appreciate it later. It reminds me of a saying my favorite HS teacher used to tell us "Hate me now, Love me later"

Mandy - you don't have to worry about TMI with us! And I am laughing, but only because there have been trips to the bathroom where I've discovered the same sort of thing "did the toilet not flush fully the previous use?" It is rather gross, but yet understandable how it makes you worry. Love the swing! We got one that rocks both ways too, it mimicks more of the natural swing motion that the baby would feel in your arms instead of the generic straight back and forth.


----------



## calebsmom06

Thanks, he apologized to my husband this morning but I told hubby he still wont get his phone back for at least a week, he has to learn that he can not talk to him or act the way he was acting, and he is going to be doing something as a chore at the house everyday when he comes home from school, its just hard for me to pick out chores for kids I am so used to doing everything myself. And my 5 year old he volunteers and helps me with little stuff like dishes and cleaning the bathrooms he gets mad when I dont tell him I am cleaning lol, he loves to help me. I am off work today and fixing to get some stuff done around the house but I should be on on and off today.
Mandi-I love the swing also! I am hoping to get one similar to that for my baby boy!

Hope everyone is having a good day, and hope your feeling better today Andi!


----------



## mammytoerin

Hey :) Hope you're all doing well! I just wanted to recommend a book to you that reminded me of all of you ... it's called 'babies in waiting'. I've only just started to read it, so I don't know if it's that good or even that interesting, but it's about 3 pregnant women from different backgrounds who meet via a forum like this and form a strong friendship. They support each other through their high and low points, just like everyone on here!! It's the strong support group that they provide for each other that reminded me of this group.

All the best! xx


----------



## waiting2012

mammytoerin said:


> Hey :) Hope you're all doing well! I just wanted to recommend a book to you that reminded me of all of you ... it's called 'babies in waiting'. I've only just started to read it, so I don't know if it's that good or even that interesting, but it's about 3 pregnant women from different backgrounds who meet via a forum like this and form a strong friendship. They support each other through their high and low points, just like everyone on here!! It's the strong support group that they provide for each other that reminded me of this group.
> 
> All the best! xx

Mammie!!! I wondered what happened to you!--Its been a LONG time!!! I see by the ticker...Well, I know what you've been upto!!:winkwink:
Congrats hun!!! such wonderful news!!! So late October or Early November for you sweetie??? How fantastic! :happydance::happydance:

Thanks for the info about the book! I will have to see if I can find it!! May just have to write my own...:winkwink:....I've been thinking about it--but just never got around to it! LOL...So glad you are back--hopefully! I see you've got "Busy" as your mood right now! I bet!

Many :hugs: Sweetie!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Jenn: I think it is a good idea what you are doing--not that my opinion means a whole lot...LOL...chores are good for a growing boy--Wes has been doing the dishes everyday since he was that age..And he helps me with the laundry..Wes wants a phone--he is 17 but the 2x we let him have one--he abused the priviledge so he doesn't have one right now...

Brooke--Girl, if I see you on here today or tomorrow--I'm going to shoot you with horse poo! You need to be getting your freak on and propping that bootie!!! :rofl::rofl:...

Tanya--shit I can't remember all that you posted--sorry hun! But I hope your day is going SUPER!

Andi--I'm def going to go and check out your pics! I love stuff like that! How odd that it wasn't a cyst but your ovary was stuck--does explain a lot of the pain you felt...Hopefully, that is all fixed now!!:thumbup::hugs:

Ashe--Staying busy? I must be having a bad case of CRS because I can't remember what you said about your next appointment. When is it again? Are they doing an U/S at that time hun?

Amanda--Again, Love the baby stuff!! and Mandy--I want a swing like that for our next one...Hopefully, this bean will get to use a swing like that...

Steph--praying for answers hun! I hope you know you have support group here too hun!! Luv ya!:hugs:

I don't think I left anyone out as I replied to Mammie already--so glad to see she's 8 weeks!!! OMG...So many :bfp:s!! Come on Brooke and Andi!!!!

I want to go look at baby stuff--but I'm doing good NOT looking...My boobs are a bit sore under my arms right now--they weren't this am--Woke up before my alarm went off to pee--but I did good to hold it until it did go off...LOL...Nauseas again this am--but not as bad as yesterday or the days before--I've been snacking too--so probably helped today...Not a whole lot else going on...LOL... Temp is 77 degrees but with the humidity--its more like 90+...UGH...I can see the clouds puffing up too...I wish it would rain just a little but I know that it will just make it more hot when it does! Texas...Thats the way it goes...


----------



## TandA08

Steph, it's 53 degrees and RAINING here!!! Ugh! It rained ALL night long too. 

I'm tired, hungry, and achey! My ribcage pain just won't go away. But I'm holding off calling the Dr back because I have an appt on Monday already.... just gonna wait till then... 

Steph, _*I*_ don't even remember what I said in my last post! :rofl: How's that for CRS for ya?


----------



## calebsmom06

Hope your pain starts to feel better Tanya:( Hope your appointment goes well:) Yours is monday and then mine is Tuesday morning. Almost to the 3rd trimester!
Steph-thanks I do value your opinion, maybe kitchen duty would be a good daily chore for him.....hmmmmm or bathrooms I dont know???? And yea the phone thing, he is kind of young for a phone to me to, I mean to me, I grew up without a phone, I was 18 when I got my first one, I dont believe he really needs it either, why do we pay a bill for him to talk and text friends on the phone at 13.....never really thought about it that way until now!


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya--I'll trade you aches...LOL...I swear I leaned over the desk to type and barely put any wieght on my boobs--and OMG...They feel like they are in a vice right now! I don't have a bra on because of the shirt I'm wearing--its actually a tank top with another scrunched type top over it--No the girls aren't dragging the ground--:holly:..:rofl: And I'll take 58 and raining any day!!! Especially this time of the year!

Jenn--yeah, the dh and I argue a lot about whether he should have a phone now that he's 17--but we just decided--when he's an adult, and can pay for it himself--he can get one...Right now--he uses mine and I can see who he texts and what is said...Def keeps him check...I know it sound babyish--but I too didn't have a phone till I was in high school--it was a land line but I hardly used it, and I had a beeper--Remember those or am I showing my age? The only person who ever beeped me was my mom..LOL...


----------



## TandA08

Jenn - I know I can't believe that we are already almost outta 2nd tri! What happened to it!? LOL

Steph - thanks, I had my share of boob pain in the beginning... I think I'll pass on having anymore right now :haha:

I didn't have a phone growing up either. I got my first land line when I was in high school, and didn't get a cell phone till after I had moved out (so sometime after 19). I don't understand the generation these days that are all wrapped up in their phones when they should be wrapped up in school. It's one thing that DH and I agree very strongly on. And guess what, I grew up doing dishes for as long as I can remember - hated it, but did it. I think all kids need the structure of chores, it teaches them responsibility. Plus, it's something they can be rewarded for, which gives the parents the opportunity to encourage more from them.


----------



## mammytoerin

waiting2012 said:


> mammytoerin said:
> 
> 
> Hey :) Hope you're all doing well! I just wanted to recommend a book to you that reminded me of all of you ... it's called 'babies in waiting'. I've only just started to read it, so I don't know if it's that good or even that interesting, but it's about 3 pregnant women from different backgrounds who meet via a forum like this and form a strong friendship. They support each other through their high and low points, just like everyone on here!! It's the strong support group that they provide for each other that reminded me of this group.
> 
> All the best! xx
> 
> Mammie!!! I wondered what happened to you!--Its been a LONG time!!! I see by the ticker...Well, I know what you've been upto!!:winkwink:
> Congrats hun!!! such wonderful news!!! So late October or Early November for you sweetie??? How fantastic! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thanks for the info about the book! I will have to see if I can find it!! May just have to write my own...:winkwink:....I've been thinking about it--but just never got around to it! LOL...So glad you are back--hopefully! I see you've got "Busy" as your mood right now! I bet!
> 
> Many :hugs: Sweetie!!!Click to expand...

Thanks!! How have you been keeping? Hope everyone's well! I've been coming on here now and again, looking through posts, and reading what everyone's been up to. It was really when I started reading the book that I realised how important these forums are to many people, and I started coming back on here more often. I love how everyone on here looks out for each other, and supports each other!! It's like a big community :) 

Yes, I got my BFP on March 17th after only 3 months of TTC, and we're due November 20th :) Got another 5 weeks to wait until we get our 1st scan and we can hardly contain ourselves! Family know, but not friends ... and it's killing me keeping it secret!!

I will try my hardest to actually comment on this forum, as I enjoy catching up on how everyone is doing!

All the best :) x


----------



## TandA08

Mammy it's great to hear that you are doing well and congrats on that BFP!!!!


----------



## brooke1993

* Congrats on your BFP Mammy ​​​*


*Ladies I am so confused,I normally DONT O untill later in the month as I said in my post yesterday but the test I took yesterday in a whim was "almost" positive....I call it a positive to be honest,Well I just took 2 more today and this is what they look like




I am so confused,And @ the same time kind of thankful as i was NOT going to even think about starting my OPK until today so I would of totally missed yesterday,My LP was on the short side for a bit so I am praying maybe we did it this month or atleast we will have alittle longer for the egg to stick.

I would like to know what are all your thoughts?

Thanks and luv,Brooke *

*Andi--How did it go today??I hope your resting and feeling ok.(((hugs)))*


*Jen--I am so sorry your step son is being a jerk!!!I will pray things get better and you in my opinion have EVERY right to feel how you feel *


*Steph-- How are you feeling today??Hope you have a good day and your not to tired. Send me some baby dust on your reply LOL *


*Tanya--How are you?Wanted to say LOVE the idea you plan to do with Emma's name VERY cool!!I think its awesome how you and your mom are doing it as a team *


*Amanda-- How are you feeling?? Good I hope.Send me some baby dust lol I am trying so hard for this to be MY mont,Also LOVE the furnature you picked out!!!  *


*Ash-- Sorry you were having troubles with family,I know ALL 2 well how that is,How is Q and how are you.Miss u and hope we can connect on here soon,LOVE the pic of you and Q 
*

*Mandy how are you feeling?I am very sorry you lost your fury friend and hope GOD eases your pain,I am here if you ever want to talk.We all are,Loved how you did your sons letters  xoxox*

*By the way i just woke from a 2 hour nap.My aunt is feeling ALOT better but she wanted to rest today so I laid down with Aliah and we both passed out for almost 2 hours  She will never go to bed @ her bedtime now 
I will check back in later,Any and all input you ladies have about these OPK would be VERY helpful

I just cant believe it was SO dark yesterday and this today *

* Did I mention I am alittle emotional and tired ALOT??/ I am only CD 14 Today *​
 



Attached Files:







DSC07885.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 1









DSC07882.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke- girl that egg has let loose.. You opk yesterday was def positive and todays maybe the decline in the lh???
Def get busy!!!
And loads of :dust::dust:
Iam on my phone so bear with me...
Mammie.. I am ticckled for you sweetie! What a great St. Patricks Day surprise you got hun!...
You will haveace remind us your name sweetit has been a long time... I want to say Laura, but think I am wrong... Hope that doesnt hurt your feelings sweetie.. If so I apologize in advance!:hugs:

Tanya, Jenn, Andi, Ashe, Amanda, &Mandy..please forgive me.. I am exhausted yet again and on my phone which sucks badly! :hugs:...i will catch up with ya'll tomorrow...
Goodnight everyone..
Much luv ladies:kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

To hard to edit on my phone Mammie..
Sweetie instead of sweetit...:rofl:... Honestly didnt do it on purpose...:rofl:....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies :( I just called the doc's after hour line and I duno whats going to happen but looks like I might spend a night in the hospital :( I am sick....and something isn't right :( Will update when I can!


----------



## brooke1993

AndreaFlorida said:


> Hey ladies :( I just called the doc's after hour line and I duno whats going to happen but looks like I might spend a night in the hospital :( I am sick....and something isn't right :( Will update when I can!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Andi you are in my thoughts as well as prayers :hugs: please keep up updated :hugs: I hope your feeling better soon,Lots of love from all of your bnb sisters :hugs::hugs:
https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/941/941300jo0y28otus.gif

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/497/497980briu5ldh7m.gif


Steph,Thanks hun I am hoping and praying that "this" month is it for us :happydance: I am keeping EVERYTHING crossed,I am CD 14 we have so far BD cd 5,7,8,10,12,13 ( we did the dirty deed 2 times on the 12th once in the am and I went back to bed for an hour after he left for work and once that night :thumbup: and I am going to climb him like a tree tonight :holly::rofl::holly: I have EVERYTHING crossed for myself and for you Andi we are the only ones not preggers yet BUT our time will come :hugs::hugs: And these awesome ladies won't leave us :hugs: 
So I told DH I have a surprise for him tonight little does he know :haha::haha: he will be drained when I am done :sleep::sleep: I am figuring after tonight we should have sex until friday then wait and do every other day,I just dont want to miss the window so to speak.I have had some nice "O" cramps and it feels like more on the left side.I am VERY excited to have a longer LP this month :thumbup: in case I didn't mention I am on prenatals and also this month I ordered soft cups and am drinking green tea as my aunt swears by it,I also have been drinking ALOT of water and just TRYING to stay as relaxed as possible,Well enough about me :flower: I hope all you ladies are getting a good nights sleep.
:hugs: As you can all see I am feeling very colorful today :haha: I just want you ALL to know that I feel blessed to have such a nice group of ladies to be part of and I know that each and everyone of us will end up having our babies :hugs: I for one would LOVE  a set of twins!1 of each and then I would be DONE :twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach: but I will take whatever the good lord blesses us with :blue::pink::yellow: Oh and I have decided that when we do end up preggers we are TEAM YELLOW :happydance::happydance: I just really want to have it be a surprise.I know it will kind of be a pain in the butt as far as shopping but we can save and shop after the baby is born.
I tryed to call my mom tonight and she didnt answer,I also tryed on easter I guess she just don't wish to talk to me and there is nothing I can do about that,I know I know I am STILL rambling...Sorry ladies.I just guess I had more to share then I realized,My sister and I have been kind of rocky too she asked to take Aliah last weekend and I told her no she was not very happy about that but I just feel like she sometimes "trys" to take over and with Sunday being Easter and all I wasnt about to take the chance of not having Aliah back here in time after the crap my sister pulled the last time.
:hugs: Well ladies I think I am going to get my butt to bed,DH just finished his show so I think it is now showtime,He took tomarrow OFF from work as he has to meet with a few people locally about some things that need to be done to reinforce the outside of the barn.Wish me luck :hugs: I am going for it :baby::thumbup::yipee::rofl::spermy::sex: I also plan to keep doing 2 OPK a day JUST in case that 1 test was a flukemBut with the O cramps etc I dont feel it was,I am NOT as well wet down there as I would like to be :haha: sorry if TMI but as we know most things we talk about here are never TMI :blush: I have like 1/2 a tube of pre-seed left and plan to use that tonight DH isnt a huge fan of it but we will work through it,I will just use a small amount as one time WOW what a mess that stuff made :haha: I have heard good things about it so we shall see and I dont plan to move for atleast 1 hour after we get jiggy with it :haha::haha: Ok I am headed for LIFT OFF :haha::haha: I WANT A BABY!! :holly::holly::holly::holly: love ya all,Brooke :hugs::kiss::hugs: Opps before I forget I checked and based on my LMP my due date would be 1/3/2013 HOW ironic is that seeing how THATS the same date as I started bleeding with our last pregnancy :cry: Its sad yes but in a way I also feel like maybe JUST maybe this could be IT! I hope and pray I dont drive all of you OR myself craxy :wacko::wacko: for these next 2 weeks :hugs::hugs::hugs:​


----------



## mammytoerin

waiting2012 said:


> Brooke- girl that egg has let loose.. You opk yesterday was def positive and todays maybe the decline in the lh???
> Def get busy!!!
> And loads of :dust::dust:
> Iam on my phone so bear with me...
> Mammie.. I am ticckled for you sweetie! What a great St. Patricks Day surprise you got hun!...
> You will haveace remind us your name sweetit has been a long time... I want to say Laura, but think I am wrong... Hope that doesnt hurt your feelings sweetie.. If so I apologize in advance!:hugs:
> 
> Tanya, Jenn, Andi, Ashe, Amanda, &Mandy..please forgive me.. I am exhausted yet again and on my phone which sucks badly! :hugs:...i will catch up with ya'll tomorrow...
> Goodnight everyone..
> Much luv ladies:kiss:

You're right ... my name is Laura :) x


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, I have been talking with Andi last night and checked up this morning, she is in some HORRIBLE pain but did not go to the ER last night, doc. told her to try heating pads im sure if that didnt work she will be going in to see him today:( She has no color in her face either, she feels horrible and the meds they gave her are not strong enough for the pain she is in. If she is not able to get on today I will update you all when I get off of work, I wont be home until about 6ish. Hope everyone is doing ok, I dont have time to reply to the posts I have read cause I need to get ready for work sorry gals


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, thanks for the update on Andi. Keep us posted for sure!

Andi hope all turns out okay!


----------



## brooke1993

Thanks Jenn for updating about Andi
Andi I sure hope your feeling better soon xoxooxoxo

To the rest of you ladies I hope all is well today,I have a ton of errands to run and then have excersise class but I will be back on later xoxoxo


----------



## waiting2012

Wow! 
Andi--many prayers sugar!!! Gosh, I hope everything turns out alright!!! :hugs:

Jenn--Thank you for updating us!! Appreciate it loads! Hope your doing ok too!!

Brooke--WAHOO! Get that EGG, GET GET That EGG!!! :sex: :rofl: :winkwink: Heres to a RAINBOW BABY!! :dust:

Tanya--hope its nice and breezy where your ats! don't ya' love the language??? LOL...

Ashe--How are you hun? 

Laura--Yay! I'm not such a dope afterall! :rofl:...

Amanda--hope all is still going good...Have you decided when you'd tell boss about the pregnancy?

Mandy--Anything new in your neck of the woods???

As for me--about to go to the store...I have an aweful headache again--drank a pepsi but it didn't help much...Just a minute ago while reading up had this aweful-hit in the head dizzy spell...Pretty sure its related to the headache...Well, I'm going to go grab some lunch, and I'll be back! I was asleep by 9 last night--that's early for me..As I was actually dozing off and on between 8 and 9....LOL...

TTY Ladies soon! :hugs:


----------



## TandA08

The weather is better today than yesterday, although we didn't get as much rain as they were saying we would. It only rained for half the day, not all day. No rain expected again until tonight and lots tomorrow. Then dry for the weekend!

Steph hope your headache goes away. Guess that is one thing I have managed to escape so far! (Although maybe I've had and currently have plenty of other pains instead) :haha:

Well, I'm off to lunch too, I'm starving. Thinking I'm gonna have a salad, and probably have to give into a Dr Pepper!


----------



## waiting2012

I picked up some hot pockets for lunch--but I'm just not in the "mood" for them...So I opted for a pick me up--Ya'll can have your veges...I'm nearly 40 and going to enjoy every minute I have being pregnant while I can--I'm not guaranteed it'll last until I hear it from the doc anyways...SO I had a package of Zingers (not chocolate), and 2 rolls of rolos...Picked up a cherry Dr.P too...My headache is slowly going away..BUT I still feel so dang tired...I think I might have offended the cashier at the grocery store because I couldn't stop yawning...OMG...A nap..that's what I want... A nap...Jason is supposed to have supper put together when I get off--he better or the kids can eat PB and J for supper...Crap gotta pee...I've got like 40 minutes left for my lunch, but that doesn't seem like long at all...Shit...


----------



## TandA08

:rofl: Steph! You crack me up! And, no I will not judge you for what you eat! Not sure what the zingers are, but mmmm rolos - YUM haven't had those in years!!! And a CHERRY Dr Pepper!?? OMG I love that!! But I just had half of a regular Dr Pepper, lol I was too full to finish all of it, so I put the other half in the fridge to finish later. And my salad was delish! Of course, now I'm eating a few dark chocolate Dove eggs (you know, the teeny tiny ones from Easter?) - thanks Mum in law for FILLING a gift bag with chocolate - WHILE I'M PREGNANT :rofl: So, my "healthy" lunch of a salad, has just been corrupted by chocolates! :rofl: So, Steph, see... I can not judge!! LMAO


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies :( I'm hanging in there just sore really bad and wishing I had stronger pain meds b/c this seriously is the worst pain I've ever been in and it isn't seeming to go away :( I just wanna feel better an be back to my normal ole giddy self :( ....well I'm gonna lay down some more an rest I'll update when I feel better....miss you ladies :( morethan you know!


----------



## calebsmom06

Mmmmm your salad sounds good, my lunch was an apple some pretzels and some of those little square cubes of chedder cheese:) It was yummy and for breakfast was a lemon muffin and a v-8, I am planning on making lasagna and garlic bread for dinner tonight, I cant wait it sounds sooooo delicious! Steph-I looooove rolos I do have them once in awhile and OMG zingers to but those I havent had in FOREVER! And yes I have been doing good, baby has been moving around like crazy today and all last night! H is still breach which has me worried I would have though he would have turned by now cause pretty soon he wont have enough room, if he even does now! Tanya was your baby still head up at your last u/s? I am soooo nervous about it, well i need to go back to work, I came home on my lunch and thought id update, ttyl


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, I didn't even know to ask what position the baby was in at the u/s, and I don't have a clue by looking at the pics. I wouldn't know what to look for. I can't even tell where she is most of the time when I do feel her moving around. I thought they spent most of this time sommersaulting and stuff anyway???

MMMM Apples and Cheese - another amazing food combo!!!! And healthy too!


----------



## Affyash

Well hiya strangers!! I've been busy at work and exhausted at night so I haven't responded, but I've been reading!! 

Andi I am so so so sorry you're still in pain. It's definitely expected with everything that the doc had to do. I went to your other thread and looked at your images, you poor dear! NO wonder you were having pain each month and having difficulties getting prego. I bet you money that once you heal and are feeling normal again, this procedure will have worked like a charm! Did they say anything to you about the ovary being fused to your one tube? Will it still function properly? I mean either way, you still have the one totally viable tube and ovary and now the tube is totally cleaned out. Hopefully you're out of pain soon hun!

Laura I am so happy for your BFP! Right on!! Thanks for checking in!

Brooke, I def think you should continue to BD until Friday. I'm so excited for you! Keep in mind that your LP doesn't usually change, so if you O'd early, you'll still start your period on your regular LP time after. So, if it's 14 days, it should be 14 days for yesterday-ish. Can't wait until testing time!!! FX mama! Oh and glad your aunt is feeling better. Hope your sister comes around and understands why you need to be with your daughter. What's going on with your mom? Think she's just busy or would she be avoiding you for some reason??

Stephanie, I'm sorry you're so tired lately. So goes with the territory. Joe's always making fun of me because my new bedtime is 8:30. Baby making is tough work! Thank god we don't have to "concentrate" on making eyes and spines and toes and everything. Can you imagine how taxing it would be to actually have to focus on that stuff. Yay for science! And I would never judge you on what you eat...I had a poblano burrito from El Pollo Loco...AND a Dr. Pepper!

Tanya I'm glad you're having a good day. It seems we all have a small obsession with Dr. Pepper! :) Hope you're not in pain today. I wonder if it's just Emma's toe up in your ribs!

Jenn I'm sorry to hear about your troubles with your step son. I totally agree with what Steph said. Counseling does wonders in situations like this. And he's totally trying to find his spot in your family. I'm glad he apologized and I'm glad that you're thinking of different "chores" for him to be doing so he feels like he has more responsibility. I really hope none of this causes you more stress, but it does sound like he's a better fit in your family than in his mom's. Hugs!

Mandy hope all is well in your hood! Glad you talked with your mom and it was a misunderstanding with the name thing. Sometimes things can be so misconstrued between parties. And, nothing is TMI here...you know that! I often have momentary freak outs when I look in the toilet after going. In fact, I've had freak outs after I wipe and see a huge glob of I don't even know what on the tp! But it's all par for the course, our who whos are busy protecting our little ones and crazy shit's bound to come out of us! LOL!

So, for those of you that asked, my next appt's 4/27. No u/s at this appt but I'll be scheduling my gender scan!! Should be mid to late May that I get to find out what is growing in me! Soooooo freakin' excited. What else is new? Dunno, not much! I'll be on as much as I can today! Loves yas!


----------



## TandA08

So good to hear from ya Ash! How funny that several of us are on a Dr Pepper kick! Even Jenn said recently that she was drinking them too and that she doesn't even LIKE Dr Pepper! Wonder what's in there that we are all enjoying so much during our pregnancies :haha:

Good lord if all this sharp pain is just her TOES - then she's gonna have ridiculously strong toes!!! Hmmm maybe a ballerina? :rofl: Oh god no! I don't want a girly girl! :rofl: But hey, if that's her thing then so be it!! But seriously, I can't imagine that it's a simple toe that's causing this much pain. And yes, the pain is daily - usually all day. Only time it differs seems to be on the weekends. So I think it's got something to do with the endless sitting when I'm at work. Maybe the sitting pushes everything up higher into my ribcage... who knows...


----------



## Affyash

Hmm, that's a good point about the sitting all day. I bet you that's exactly why you feel better during the weekends. I think that is a damn good reason for you to go out on leave early. Keep in mind you get disability throughout your pregnancy if your doctor takes you out. And you get up to 55% of your regular salary...kick is, it isn't taxed. So, you essentially only take home a tiny bit less than usual. If it continues or gets worse, I would make a stink about it with your doc and see if they'll take you out early. Even part time. It's not good for you to be in pain. :(


----------



## TandA08

Yeah I know about the disability benefits, but the earlier I start collecting before baby is born, then the less time I will have them after baby is born. I only get 12 weeks of my health benefits carried by my employer, after 12wks it becomes 100% my financial responsibility. So that's the main reason for me to stay as close to the due date as possible. At least, until hubby gets us our own health insurance, since he is self-employed......


----------



## Affyash

Ahhh, yes, that would be a good reason to wait. Bummer. I was actually on my company's insurance when I went on leave, but for whatever reason, they covered me the entire time, never asking me to pay more than my normal share of the insurance and then when I quit before coming back, they still never came after me. I had no idea that companies even did this when it came to insurance until later with one of my husband's co-workers. So glad I didn't screw myself! Well, is he looking into private insurance so that you don't have to go back to work if you don't want to?


----------



## waiting2012

I dont know how much replying I will get to do.. I am on my damn phone and with my headache right..i am getting nauseas...oh Jesus...
Got home and have been finishing our quisadillas... Jason did the chicken last night and made the pico, shredded the cheese... Now I have to put it all together... I was a bit pissed though and jason asked me what the matter was...:growlmad:...ummm lets see.. Its going on 7 now and I got home at 530 and I have a headache, I am nauseas, and oh yeah.. Constipated today but everything working dandy right niw...ugh....now not niw....i just want to crawl in my bed....

Tanya ask your doc at your next appt about Emma's position... They should be able to tell ya. Yes they will move back and forth a lot but I was like Jenn with Adrian.. She was breach the entire time! I coukd feel her head under my boobs and her feet tapping on the other side of my cervix...jason could make her roll over too... I had told my ob the day of my cs that she was breach and I was told surely she wasnt.. They knicked her thigh with scalpel nd needless to say the doctor was like oh her butt is down here.... It was def a no shit moment....

Andi... Honey if the pain gets to bad goto the ER.. They can give you something stronger for the pain and call you doc down there to check things out!


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke.. I agree with Ashe.. Keep bding! And 14 days you should see that :bfp:!!!! Fxed for you sweetie!!!!!!!!!

Ashe its good to hear from ya hun! Cant wait till your appt!

Laura... When are your appts sweetie?:happydance:

Amanda...how are ya luv? Cant wait for you to post bump pics!
You to Mandy!!!! Bump pics!!!!

Jenn.. Do think Cameron will turn on his own? I didnt have to worry about having Adrian turned....
Got to fix the rice now... Finally got the quisadillad done...


----------



## calebsmom06

Mannnn must be nice! I called the benefits dept at my work this morning just to find out that when I go on maternity leave I will go unpaid the entire time because I have every insurance except short term disabilty coming out of my paycheck! I dont see how I did NOT sign up for that one when I have Everything else! I have life, health, vision, dental, even something that will reimburse me part of expenses if I have to ever stay in the hospital for an emergency! But not short term disabilty! Damn! Guess I will take the least possible time off and go back part time at 4 or 6 weeks when I get released:(
And as far as Dr. Pepper goes! It must be something with this thread and putting out a dr pepper craving lmao! Again yesterday I had a drink of my sons dr P and when I took a drink I had to take another cause it actually tasted good to me and yes thats cause I dont even like dr. pepper!


----------



## calebsmom06

As far as the breech position, I didnt know either until I was looking at the paper he gave me at the ultrasound and saw that the paper said the baby is breech, I feel his feet kick down there alot and his hands hit me up high but I never feel him turn completly which at this point I think I would feel an entire body shift:/ are there ways to have the baby turn naturally? I heard putting headphones at the bottom of the stomach would make the baby move towards the music and turn????? I dont know but I guess I will ask my doc at my next appointment because I really want him to turn! I do not want a c-section, I really hope he does, like I said before both my other pregnancies they were already head down by this time


----------



## waiting2012

Well after throwing away perfectly good avacodoes for guacomole.. Jason went to the atore.. I told him get more cherry Dr.P... Lol.. So tanya, do they not sell that where your at??? We have cherry, and cherry vanilla I think.
Zingers are like a twinkie and a hostess cupcakes love child... They are shaped like twinkies but smaller-you get 3 to a pkg, they have frosting like cupcakes do and white creamy filling... They have yellow ones, chocolate ones and some that are red with coconut on them instead of frosting... Going to catch up on whater I may have missed while I eat...


----------



## waiting2012

calebsmom06 said:


> As far as the breech position, I didnt know either until I was looking at the paper he gave me at the ultrasound and saw that the paper said the baby is breech, I feel his feet kick down there alot and his hands hit me up high but I never feel him turn completly which at this point I think I would feel an entire body shift:/ are there ways to have the baby turn naturally? I heard putting headphones at the bottom of the stomach would make the baby move towards the music and turn????? I dont know but I guess I will ask my doc at my next appointment because I really want him to turn! I do not want a c-section, I really hope he does, like I said before both my other pregnancies they were already head down by this time

Yes def ask Jenn... I dont know about the head phones.. They can use manipulation to turn the baby but some doctors dont do do that much because there are risks involved.. Adrian didnt do "flip"s either... She would roll back and forth... If this was found out at the US you just had, your doctor should know so they can make note of it.. With what you describe..let you doctor know you have first hand knowledge if a baby that didnt turn like they were supposed to.....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ash I won't know until my follow up which makes me uneasy feeling b/c I don't know if that tube or ovary on that side work...but he did take the other ovary off my uterine wall which I guess should function right now since its taken aloose! I duno....I guess I'll find out and I have 4 more approved visits now from Tricare an I have 1 more referral for a "procedure" but it doesn't exactly say what kind I am totally approved for wondering if something can be done...he said this could have been this way my whole life an no one knew and he said to my husband he didn't understand how I even had two kids....what a BLESSING they truly are!?!?!?! I had no clue all my insides were all jacked up glad he took a peek and fixed them....and has pics to prove to my insurance that something truly was preventing us from having children more so than just him! I am so relieved to have answers and I am feeling a lot better now its just mainly my belly button hurting but as long as I'm laying flat on my back or standing up it feels good I just can't "sit" comfortably so I'm laying down constantly :( which has put a strain on my back now when I stand up etc. I guess its all normal part of healing but my neighbor across the street is a nurse an she said she doesn't understand with all the cuts he had to make why he didn't give me a stronger pain reliever this whole time :( I duno but it does seem to get a little tad bit better with each passing hour....

....and no the other tube is still fused to the ovary :( he couldn't fix it and I won't know until my follow up again on that either as if is working properly or anything else soon as I know something I'll update you all! Sorry I haven't been on much to update just have been crying half the days away b/c of the pain....but it is MUCH better prayers are apparently WORKING :) Thanks for all your support it MEANS THE WORLD TO ME right now since NOT a single person has called to check on me since I've been home including family and in laws...how thoughtful right?!?!?!

You "sisters" of mine on here are my WORLD and without you I'd be in a much worse state of mind THANK YOU, EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yea I am going to ask him about it, I guess if he would actually do an ultrasound he would know this as well! I go on tues. the 17th, I am going to let him know that we went and got the 3d ultrasound done and it was noted that the baby is breach and if there is still time or if something can be done.
Hope you enjoy those chicken quesidillas


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Dont know if any of you followed the story but North Korea tried to send a nuclear weapon into space and it FAILED thank God

https://www.cnn.com/2012/04/12/world/asia/north-korea-launch/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## AmandaBaby

So over work today, its Friday the 13th!!!! Eeek hahaha.
I will do my best to get on tonight or over the weekend to reply!! Looking at a house foe us tomorrow and then going to look at some baby furniture on Sunday!! The ones I posted pics of. So excited :) Mandy, dont stress about buying things early, ice got so much already haha!! 6w2d today, yay :) ywy can't to get my first scan!!

I found out the other day that on top of getting 18 weeks government funded paid parental leave, I also get 13 weeks paid leave from my employer!!! So im gonna get them at the same time and save the one from work, we'd end up having about $8000 which will be great to go towards ongoing baby things, etc :)

andi, so so sorry your in a lot of pain at the moment!! I hope it eases up fot you soon!!!

Grrr the girl I work with sometimes justs walked into the lunch room and goosh she can talk!!!! Annoys me so much hahaha.

Hope all is well xx


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Andi.. You are so welcome sweetie.. That is what we are here for hun!:hugs:
Take it easy sweetie... We luv you and are praying for you!
thanks for the heads up about korea too.. That is some scary too....
Well my phone is needing to be charged really bad...
But before I go.. Amanda great news! I need to move to Queensland! Lol


----------



## brooke1993

Hiya Ash ty :) I am going 2 continue to bd tonight and then 2morrow and then give dh a break my feelings are kind of hurt as he said and I quote him "I thought we were just going to take it easy this month" my bday is right around the corner I am not getting any younger so I started crying 2 him and said lets just forget it,He felt awful he said he just is tired so we bd this afternoon and he is now snoring lol.He went and got me roses so I forgave him I just want him and i to be on the same page is all....As for my Mom its a long story but in a nut shell when my sis is mad @ me so is my mom its ALWAYS been that way,
Andi babes I hope your feeling better really soon xoxoxoxo
Steph I LOVE ZINGERS :)
I hope you all sleep well I will pop in tomarrow,I took another OPK today and it was very faint so I am assuming I did O or I will tomarrow but I am not tempting so hard to say so I will see in the next 10 days to see how I feel and if I see any changes,I know the last time I was preggers in December I was VERY WET feeling right b4 I got a BFP so that may be a sign if i get that,I didnt have sore bbs last time.OK I am rambling and who knows if I will even get BFP I guess I was just VERY excited that I O so much sooner this month and thought that meant my LP would be longer but am I understanding you right Ash when you say it wont?So when should I test?My LMP was 3/29 and my postive opk was the 10th which was my CD 13 I am now CD 15 well almost CD 16 LOL close to midnight now.....I am thinking of testing everyday from CD 20 on ;) I may make myself nuts but I just want to know asap so i can book a dr appointment as i know I will be worried after my last MC.hugs n love 2 u all xoxox


----------



## TandA08

Ash, no he hasn't started looking at private insurance yet, but keeps saying he needs to. That's his procrastination for ya!

Steph, yeah they have those other Dr Peppers here too, I just never think to get those ones. :dohh: Ohhh those are zingers, I know exactly what you are talking about, but I don't know that I've ever actually had one, so I didn't recognize them by the name.

Jenn, as far as Emma's movements, I normally feel and see kicks on my right side (like maybe a hands width to the right of my bellybutton), but I also often feel them way down low, but those ones are not as strong as the ones I feel on the side. But like I said, I have no clue as to knowing what position she's in. And when she is being extra active (like last night after dinner) I can feel her swirling around all over the place. Who knows what she's doin in there! :rofl:

Oh and this morning was the 2nd morning this week that I've had those strong diarrhea cramps and then one bout of diarrhea! The other day I was fine the rest of the day after that, so hopefully I'll be fine the rest of today too. I don't mind one bout here and there, but I hate it when it gets me all day!!


----------



## TandA08

Amanda - that sounds like GREAT maternity benefits!


----------



## TandA08

Jenn! You're 25weeks today!!! And I will be tomorrow. *25 weeks!!!!!* Can you believe it?!!!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow I know I was just tellling my husband that I need him to help me start the babies room! We havent done ANYTHING! I told him we only have 12-14 weeks left! Crazy I have been getting those cramps the last 2 days as well but only in the mornings and had diarreah once this morning also, guess its better than the constipation ive been having though! I always feel his kicks and hits and moving around but never complete turning I figured he wouldnt have en9ugh room which I could be wrong, I feel him kick my butt alot lol I know it sounds funny but I do feel it there sometimes haha I might sound crazy . Have you finished Emma's room yet?


----------



## calebsmom06

Only 105 days left! Its gonna go by super fast when it gets to be under 100!


----------



## calebsmom06

Amanda-those benfits are AWESOME! I wish our government would help us in giving us their own paid maternity leave when we have a baby comes! I will be going unpaid:(


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi Ladies!

It's been busy to say the least.


I bought my swing. It's in perfect condition!
Also, morning sickness has officially begun but it doesn't seem to be every day. I left my sweater at the dentist and went to pick it up and then decided that I'd walk downtown to catch the bus to Matty's dance instead of taking a bus and transferring...thought it would be good exercise, well wouldn't you now, half way there my stomach flip flopped and I ended up releasing my stomach on the sidewalk. and to top it off, hubby laughed at me. I send him a BBM (blackberry msg) saying that I had thrown up and he just said "nice"

My family calls me "puke heart bear" because well there was this incident when I was 18 where Josh and another ex-friend got me drunk without me knowing because I'd never been drunk before. Let's just say....the rest is evident. So now everytime it happens that nick name comes up again.

I ended up having to buy a bagel at Tim Hortons to settle my stomach.

As for the dentist visit yesterday...they couldn't do my filling. They said they don't do anything in the first trimester. So i got a temporary filling to fill the gap so it reduces my sensitivity to hot and cold. Seems to be working.

Also, I've moved into Maternity shirts. I know...I'm only 7 weeks but I'm so bloated my regular shirts don't fit right. With Matty I was in Maternity pants at 6-7 weeks so it's funny really....comes with being a big girl I suppose.


Got my first Ultrasound on Monday! I'm nervous as hell. I just hope they find the baby and maybe if i'm luck a heart beat. I know they will probably have to do an internal which doesn't bother me. I've had my box jacked so many times from when I was pregnant that it just seems routine now....lol

I still don't have my Ob appt yet. We're going to be changing Family doctors.

We were thinking about it anyway but the receptionist just doesn't seem to care anymore. well remember when I called last week to find out and she hadn't even gotten the referral? Well I had given her the doctors number and told her I couldn't find a fax number. She said and I quote "I'll look it up, no problem" and then I come to find out that she tried to fax with this number. For 4 DAYS!!! Really....?! Josh said it was the last straw and that when I get my OB appt...finally...We're going to ask him if he can recommend a good GP out our way. I like my actual doctor but it's always a super long wait for her and I didn't like how I had to go in like 5 times to finally get a diagnosis on what I thought I had already. Besides that, she's in Toronto and we're in Durham Region (it's about a 45 min drive). She's never in before 11am and by the time we get out of the appt, it's rush hour traffic and it takes us 80min to get home.

Here in Ontario, we get a year of maternity leave paid by the govn't. We pay off our paychecks, Employment Insurance, and if you have to go off work for illness, Maternity, bereavement or if you get laid off, they'll pay for you for a short period of time. Maternity is the longest. The amt of money u get depends on how much you made at your job. we also have a program called OHIP which is paid healthcare. It's good, the downfall is that you have to wait for specialist appts....hence why I'm partly still waiting for my OB and why I had to wait so long for the OB appt before....

well my mom is taking Matty today and I'm going to do some cleaning up. I also think I'm going to go through the bin of size 3 clothing and bring up shirts for Matthew. His size 2's are starting to get short in the sleeves and waist. He's growing up so fast. When he just wears his diaper he looks like a little muscle man. lol.

Is it wrong that I don't want him to grow up? When he was smaller I was like "I can't wait until your older...." now I'm totally regretting those words. and to top it off, this one is going to grow that much faster because he/she will have an older sibling to learn from.

Josh says that he "feels the same as he did with Matty" and that he thinks its another boy. I said no...I think it's a girl. so we agreed to just say 'baby' until we know for sure because he keeps saying Zack and I keep saying Phoebe....lol. We shall see.


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, both times were first thing in the morning after getting to work for me too. After I had already had my normal BM at home.... so I really don't know what it's all about, but as long as it's not an all day thing I don't really mind too much. And yes, Emma's room is pretty much done. Mom will be here this weekend, and we are gonna do a few more craft projects, like her name on the wall. But other than that, all the clothes are washed and put away and stuff like that. We do still need to wash the bedding, but that'll be a last minute thing. No point washing it now for it to just collect dust for the next 3 months. Man I hope this 3 months goes by as fast as the rest of the pregnancy has! I'm anxious to hold my baby!

Mandy - super excited about your u/s on Monday! I have my Dr appt Monday too, but no u/s this visit. Aww, you'll know soon enough if it's a little Zach or a little Phoebe in there!!! Sorry you're being hit by the morning sickness, hopefully it'll pass quickly for you!!


----------



## Kahlan83

Thanks Tanya.

The thing with the bedding....you never really end up using anything but the dust ruffle and the sheet.

I had two sets and the bumpers are a big no-no and the comforters, well Matty never ended up liking them. He prefers crochet blankets.

One of his comforters is actually lining the bottom of his play tent now...at least it got some kind of use. Lol.

I can't do a baby room.... our house is too small for both kids to share a room so baby will be with us until we move next spring. I'll probably sleep better that way too. When Matty was new, I was up every hour checking him to make sure he was breathing.

Guess I should get to cleaning. lol


----------



## calebsmom06

I used the bumpers with both of my boys and never had any problems with them at all, and the comforter was used, not all the time but it was most of the time, without the bumper id be scared the baby would get hurt. congrats on the u/s and not to much longer until you get to find out what your having, hopefully you dont have to wait forever for a gender scan. If I had waited for my doc I still wouldnt know what I'm having lol, id be having a yellow baby shower and I dont like yellow for boys personally....tanya thats exciting that your room is almost finished:) Cant wait to see the finished result pictures:)


----------



## calebsmom06

Hmmmm wondering why one ticker says the baby is 9 inches and the other says 14 inches:/


----------



## Kahlan83

calebsmom06 said:


> I used the bumpers with both of my boys and never had any problems with them at all, and the comforter was used, not all the time but it was most of the time, without the bumper id be scared the baby would get hurt. congrats on the u/s and not to much longer until you get to find out what your having, hopefully you dont have to wait forever for a gender scan. If I had waited for my doc I still wouldnt know what I'm having lol, id be having a yellow baby shower and I dont like yellow for boys personally....tanya thats exciting that your room is almost finished:) Cant wait to see the finished result pictures:)

the problem with the bumper...and not to scare anybody, its supposed to lead to SIDS because the baby is so much lower than the bumper, it limits the amount of oxygen. They do have breathable bumpers that are mesh and allow the air to filter. I won't get into a debate because everyone is entitled to their opinion...and you girls are my friends so I don't want to cause trouble.

I can find the site if your interested in more info. I do know what your saying though Jenn. My mom used a bumper with me and I'm obviously okay. my crib also had lead paint. :rofl: actually might explain a few things.
From what I've heard, they are actually trying to remove bumpers from layette sets. Matty was okay....for the first 6 months or so he liked to be swaddled so he didn't move at all


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, Whoever sent the m/s--you can have it back...I nearly vomited 3x this morning...And the peeing thing...COME ON! I've not told anyone at work yet--and I was like "I need to go to the bathroom" every hour-hour and half...GEESH...I didn't drink anymore than usual either....SO criminy...Come on! Ok, that's all for me...LOL..

BROOKE-- You can test on April 25th....I counted using April 11th as your official 0-1 DPO....That is when AF would be due--but if I know you--you'll test before then...:rofl:..SO lets say the weekend before at the earliest hun! :happydance:!!! I know what you mean about the dh needing to be on the same page as ya'--I've dealt with that before...SUCKs....MEN! Sorry your mom is being a butthead, and your sister too...That's just aweful, but you have us hun!

Tanya--I had some diarrhea yesterday evening...That was after being kind of constipated during the day....Constipated again today and gassy...JOY...So glad little Emma is enjoying her gymnastics! :rofl:

Jenn--You better get on top of that babyroom! I agree with Mandy about the bumper pad...I think we are going to use a Pac-N-Play for our bed if this bean pulls through the next few months--a lot of people I know use them plus considering they will end up sharing a room with either Jason and I or Adrian-it'll take up way less room...

Mandy--You and Amanda still get awesome benefits!! I wish the states would follow the example!...

Ashe--I hope all is well!!

Sorry to be so brief, but I have to go cash my check and run to back to the hometown (Bowie) so I can pay the car insurance--Jason forget it and I think it has been cancelled already...:growlmad:...If I can make it back in time--I'll be back if not I'll try to be on tonite...

Luv ya'll!!


----------



## waiting2012

Damn it! Forgot--

Andi--I hope your feeling better hun!! :hugs:

Laura--Can't wait for pics sweetie...Bump, U/S, etc....:happydance:


----------



## Kahlan83

the MS isn't from me....I have once and a while sickness....although this morning I was really dizzy...almost made me feel like I was drunk. lol.

I was so hungry this morning I had two bowls of cereal....I'm on a golden Graham kick lately


----------



## TandA08

I had heard warnings about the crib bumpers too. But not from that same standpoint that you mentioned Mandy. What I had heard was that the fear is baby's face will get smashed up against it and prevent them from being able to breathe. But until they are able to scooch around they wouldn't even get to the bumpers. We got a snuggle nest that you put in your own bed between the two of you that baby sleeps in for the beginning. That will allow me to just roll over and grab the baby for nighttime feedings, yet she is protected so that we can't roll on top of her or smother her with our blankets.


----------



## Kahlan83

TandA08 said:


> I had heard warnings about the crib bumpers too. But not from that same standpoint that you mentioned Mandy. What I had heard was that the fear is baby's face will get smashed up against it and prevent them from being able to breathe. But until they are able to scooch around they wouldn't even get to the bumpers. We got a snuggle nest that you put in your own bed between the two of you that baby sleeps in for the beginning. That will allow me to just roll over and grab the baby for nighttime feedings, yet she is protected so that we can't roll on top of her or smother her with our blankets.

they have something like that here too, it looks like a mini pack and play. WE only have a queen bed so i'll get even less bed than I do now when both boys are in bed with me....I swear Matty sleeps just like his dad and I seem to be the one that gets knees and elbows. although sometimes it's cute, he'll scootch down and sleep between my legs. (he lays his head on my stomach) lol. I'll wake up and go "huh?" Whatever works right? and he hates the comforter...sometimes I wonder if he's my kid...i have to have a comforter even in the summer....:rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

I am just like you, I even turn the air down really cold at night so I can snuggle under my comforter:) I love it and I to use it year round:)
That is interesting about the bumpers I had not ever heard any info on it, so I think I will be looking into that
Tanya-I saw those at babies-r-us and thought they looked pretty neat! I bet you will love it!
Stilo debating on bottle/breast feeding, not sure which to do, hubby for some reason really does not want me to breqast feed, I guess he doesnt want to share my boobies hahah. I was looking into formulas and it looks as if most of them are now made with the same stuff that babies would get thourgh breast feeding as well.


----------



## TandA08

I need to vent! I rarely get so mad at something that I need to vent about it here, but I really need to just let it out right now before I totally break down crying or screaming or who knows! Sorry, in advance.

Yesterday a coworker made plans for us to go to lunch today. Nothing special, but to a place that has a chicken sandwich that I have recently been hooked on. Then over to Starbucks to get a delish decaf vanilla latte! These plans totally made my day yesterday, I was really looking forward to this. But, this coworker has been known to flake on me more than once when we have made lunch plans. So, I made him promise! Promise or no promise, guess what he does today - at the last minute. He flakes! It's POURING rain and hail and thunder outside! I do not have my umbrella, just my jacket. I am parked a good distance from the front door of the building here at work. And I hate driving my truck in the rain, especially heavy rain. So I call DH to see if he'll bring me food. Even just McDonald's and a decaf coffee. But apparently him bringing me food would make him late for taking lunch to the guys at a company that have been sending him a ton of referrals for work. (Let me break here and say, that I agree that he should take them lunch, because yes they have sent him a lot of work, and yes we need him to have as much of this work as possible. So lunch for these guys would be a great gesture of our appreciation) However.. back to my vent... I asked him what time he was supposed to have lunch to them. He said "well I didn't tell them a time just that I would have lunch there for them. But I want to try and be there by noon" Well how the [email protected]#$%$^ can you be LATE if you didn't tell them a TIME!? And is the twenty minutes it would take you to leave the house, go through the McDonald's drive thru, and drop the food off to me, really make that much of a difference to them!? I'm your F'ING PREGNANT WIFE who NEEDS lunch!

So... 1) I'm pissed at the coworker who, once again flaked, and not only flaked but actually broke a promise this time; 2) upset with DH for having his "priorities" a little out of order 3) miserably settling for a gatorade and poptarts from the work vending machines. All because I choose to play it safe and not drive my truck in this weather. Windows are rattling from the thunder, it sounds as if the roof is going to collapse from the hail. Oh and let's top it off with the fact that I'm a bit nervous as to how my horses are tolerating this weather. Takoda is a huge baby and freaks out with the thunder and starts running circles in his stall. Well with it being so wet and muddy, his stall is slippery and he can easily fall and get hurt. There's a vet bill or worse depending on the severity of that. Cheyenne, is older she's been through plenty of storms and I don't see her being a nervous wreck, but with her age comes arthritis, and this weather makes it hard on her. So on top of it all I'm concerned with how they are doing and what I will find when I get out there after work. 

I hate my job, I strongly dislike most of the people I work with. I hate the parking at the new building for work. Let's just say that there are more employees than there are parking spots, so if there are not any spots available you have to park down the street (like a quarter mile away!) And even our own parking lot here at the building is on the opposite side of the front door! So either way you're stuck in the weather to get back and forth from your vehicle. I hate this weather I don't care how bad we may need the rain. I'd rather it rain lightly for many days than to pour in one or two days.

I'm sure it's just the hormones causing me to overreact, but I really am just so angry with with world right now. Right about now would be a good time for me to curl up with something hot to drink and my blanket and my favorite movie. But nope.. I'm stuck at work, miserable. My only happy thought right now is that Emma is being very active at the moment. 

Okay, I'm done... I think.... 
Thanks ladies...
whew.... I'll just breathe


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, as for your tickers, I bet one is measuring the crown to rump and the other is an estimate of total body length???? Yup, babies R us is where we got the snuggle nest from.


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww I am so sorry your co-worker flaked on you:( I hate when people do that and since he actually promised that just makes it that much worse! And the hubby if he didnt give them a time frame then yes I think he should take you food! Id be having words with my hubby if he acted like that, like really if you dont want to say you dont want to dont make up a story about being late to an appointment that does not exist:( At least they have the vending machine so you didnt have to starve until you get off of work and hopefully when you get off it wont be raining so hard. Hope the horses are ok and not to scared:( You can send your rain this way! We really need some


----------



## waiting2012

Tanya--I have to get back to work--already late..But I'll post to you when I can hun...For right now!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TandA08

I hate complaining about the rain, cause I know we REALLY need it. We've hardly gotten any at all this season. I just hate the rain when I need to be out in it.

I'm feeling better now... I just needed to let it out (thank you)

DH is on his way bringing me a coffee - so at least I will still get that. And I'm outta work in 2hrs to go check on the horses. And by the time I get home, mom will be there :dance: YAY!


----------



## Kahlan83

awww, Tanya. I hope your feeling better.

I hope your horses are okay too. right now it's sunny and about 10 degrees Celsius. Normal for spring in Southern Ontario, although spring came very early for us. Hardly any snow. We haven't had much rain yet. I just hope it's not a dry hot summer....at least my Pregnancy ends in December. Maybe I can skip the edema I had last time.

If I lived out in Cali I would so bring you some McD's, although I'd have to bus it...just just have my G1.(Canadian license... similar to learners) so I can't drive by myself yet. I've been procrastinating for 13 years. :rofl:

As for your DH....would it really be that much out of his way to just grab you something from the same place he buys lunch for his guys and just drop it off....maybe meet him at the front doors so he doesn't even have to go far? 
Don't worry, I understand though, my hubby has gotten so used to me being independent that when I ask for something, sometimes he prey's on that and says "well you did it by yourself before...." 

Wouldn't you be able to order take out to your work? when I worked for Direct Energy we did that all the time. Swiss chalet, pizza Pizza...etc (I realize that you may not know these restaurants but well chicken place and famous Ontario pizza place) Sorry your co-worker flaked on you.

I hope the rest of your day is good....I believe your a couple hours ahead of me. I'm EST so it's 4:30 here right now.

lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:

cleaning going okay. cleaned the hall closet...put away winter boots and coats (except matty's coat...just in case) and I purged some of his toys. You know you eat out way too much when you throw out a bucket of happy meal toys...geez. washing some new shirts for Matty too. I went into the 3-4 bin and pulled them out. Now I have to dust and vacuum the living room and then clean up hte dinning room a.k.a our computer room too. When I said we had a small house I wasn't kidding. Computer has been in our dinning room for 2 years. Good thing we're only a family of 3 right now. oh and I have to do dishes. I've run out of spoons. God I can't wait for a dishwasher.

was just taking a sandwich break so I guess I gotta go and do some more work. Heaven forbid hubby gets home and I haven't done anything. He'd say I had no excuses since Matty is at my mom's today. lol.

Talk to you guys later


----------



## TandA08

Take out would be a pain in the arse with the way our security is set up. And honestly, McDs in JUST DOWN THE STREET from my work! Totally ridiculous. Or yes, he could have brought me food from wherever he got food for the guys (however that option would have meant me waiting 2hrs past my lunchtime before I got any food.)

Anyway, I'm drinkin my coffee now. Long awaited coffee! I instantly feel better. Crazy the things that cheer us up!

Now just the dreaded wait to go to the ranch. I know it's gonna be a muddy mess there, and it'll be TOO wet for me to do anything about it. I did a little bit of post rain and pre rain work there last night, which just consists of raking stalls and encouraging the water to drain to specific areas instead of just sitting and pooling in the stalls. I'll have to do a LOT more of that this weekend once it stops raining. Once it gets too wet you just can't do anything with it.


----------



## Kahlan83

TandA08 said:


> Take out would be a pain in the arse with the way our security is set up. And honestly, McDs in JUST DOWN THE STREET from my work! Totally ridiculous. Or yes, he could have brought me food from wherever he got food for the guys (however that option would have meant me waiting 2hrs past my lunchtime before I got any food.)
> 
> Anyway, I'm drinkin my coffee now. Long awaited coffee! I instantly feel better. Crazy the things that cheer us up!
> 
> Now just the dreaded wait to go to the ranch. I know it's gonna be a muddy mess there, and it'll be TOO wet for me to do anything about it. I did a little bit of post rain and pre rain work there last night, which just consists of raking stalls and encouraging the water to drain to specific areas instead of just sitting and pooling in the stalls. I'll have to do a LOT more of that this weekend once it stops raining. Once it gets too wet you just can't do anything with it.

you just make me want to have a farm soooo bad. * sarcasm* :haha: I thought having a pushy cat was hard. lol. I like horses, I like outside but I don't like doing work outside that much. My garden is a mess...only perennials right now but that's mostly cuz josh is re doing our porch htis summer, so what the point when I"m just going to lose garden anyway....

I should upload Matty's first year video I made to you tube so you girls can watch. It came to mind cuz I was thinking about songs I might be able to use for this one's video....carpenters "just to be close to you" came on my playlist and I love that song but I don't know if it fits for a baby video....unless I have a boy...lol.

anyway...just procrasting some more so I better go. Good news...mom is taking Matty and I for dinner so I don't ahve to cook! yeah! Josh can fend for himself....:happydance:


----------



## TandA08

Oh I LOVE making DH fend for himself.... especially if he's been insensitive to me recently! Makes him appreciate my cooking more :haha: I'm evil......


----------



## Kahlan83

TandA08 said:


> Oh I LOVE making DH fend for himself.... especially if he's been insensitive to me recently! Makes him appreciate my cooking more :haha: I'm evil......

Josh got made at me last night because I wanted to put Matty's leather jacket in the machine when the tag says not to. He got really angry....starting yelling that I was just lazy....it's not just about that...it's that If I wash the material parts by hand, they won't get as clean as the machine can do....then he brought up the whole "I PAID FOR IT" thing. Then I yelled back

"I'm tired of this s*it. I'm going back to work if your going to keep saying that you pay for everything and treating me this way."

I ended up going and putting away clothes and I was crying. He came in and said he was sorry. Waterworks don't always work on him but I guess he realized how unreasonable he sounded. Geez...I swear men have worse mood swings than we do!! I also said to him "Maybe you should carry the babies."

He said "so are you saying that's the hardest thing you ever have to do?"

God I could have killed him!


----------



## TandA08

Men really don't get it, I'd say sometimes, but more often than not it's MOST of the time :haha:

As for the horses - they are a lot of work. Especially in the winter, the work load seems to double (or more) and you seem to see less of the benefits for it - shorter days or bad weather = less time to ride or play. I'd have to say summer is my favorite time for having horses! But most days I don't mind the work at all. Heck, I'd rather do ranch chores than house chores any day! :rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies :) I've missed you soooo much! I am feeling a lot better still pretty sore inside the belly button exp. when I sit up straight....standing and laying feel much better still but I guess its just pretty norm. as I talked to a friend who said her belly button hurt for a LONG time :( I pray it goes away soon and feels a lot better...but just taking a day at a time...today I managed to pee on another OPK and its negative....no telling where I am in my cycle now LOL its a hit and miss I'm assuming in about 5 days I should ovulate and hopefully I'll feel like :sex: lol ...exp. since hubby will be leaving soon in a couple weeks....praying I'm all better by then :) much love an I'll be back more when I'm feeling better. Love you all and praying for all of you...

Tanya so sorry about your bad day :( an the co worker....kinda like me an my neighbor she was the best of friend until I refused to go on a boat with her drunken fiancee' and she hasn't called to check on me or my hubby since I Had surgery :( makes me feel like absolute crap but I know a REAL friend wouldn't treat me that way...praying for you to feel better about the situation....and hope your horses are fine...

Everyone else sorry I don't remember a lot of what I just read but I'll deffo come update to each of you soon again soon as I feel better....MUAHHHHZ to ALL of you!


----------



## calebsmom06

Grrrr I have been having such an up and down roller coaster full of emotions kind of day:( I guess it is going around today huh, my stomach is actually cramping I am guessing from the stress of emotions gonna go take a warm bath to try to calm down...hope everyone is having a good evening and tanya hope the horses were ok


----------



## brooke1993

Hi everyone,Just checking in to see how everyones day is going :) 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Affyash

Got a devastating text from Steph this morning. She went to the ER last night. They did an u/s and bloods and while they do see something near her cervix, it's not where it should be and her bloods are 65. Her husband wants her to get a D&C this time instead of waiting it out like they did a couple years ago. She seems very stable in her text but I'm sure she's very upset. Please everyone pray for Stephanie. She will be in the hospital today until her blood pressure regulates (it's very high and she has a bad headache). She's been told she can't lift anything for awhile so her boss is putting her on desk duty so she can keep working. 

So very sad and heartbreaking for our sister. Hopefully the doctor can shed some light on why this continues to happen to her and get her some much needed help so she can finally achieve her dream. We love you Stephanie!!!

My grandma was put in the hospital late Thursday night with pneumonia and influenza. She's 92 on 4/23. Needless to say, this is why I haven't been on the last couple days. I've been reading everything though and I love you all very much. Have a ton to say to each of you but I need to get back to my grandma. She's super out of it and they can't tell if it's a reaction to the meds or the sickness. I know she's old and had a good life, but I can't help to be sad and hope she pulls through this. 

Love and hugs all around, I hope you all are OK today!!


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> Got a devastating text from Steph this morning. She went to the ER last night. They did an u/s and bloods and while they do see something near her cervix, it's not where it should be and her bloods are 65. Her husband wants her to get a D&C this time instead of waiting it out like they did a couple years ago. She seems very stable in her text but I'm sure she's very upset. Please everyone pray for Stephanie. She will be in the hospital today until her blood pressure regulates (it's very high and she has a bad headache). She's been told she can't lift anything for awhile so her boss is putting her on desk duty so she can keep working.
> 
> So very sad and heartbreaking for our sister. Hopefully the doctor can shed some light on why this continues to happen to her and get her some much needed help so she can finally achieve her dream. We love you Stephanie!!!
> 
> My grandma was put in the hospital late Thursday night with pneumonia and influenza. She's 92 on 4/23. Needless to say, this is why I haven't been on the last couple days. I've been reading everything though and I love you all very much. Have a ton to say to each of you but I need to get back to my grandma. She's super out of it and they can't tell if it's a reaction to the meds or the sickness. I know she's old and had a good life, but I can't help to be sad and hope she pulls through this.
> 
> Love and hugs all around, I hope you all are OK today!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so so sorry Ash and know how you feel and I am praying so hard for your gram right now as well as for Steph :cry: How heartbreaking :cry: I am so so so sorry your both going through this pain,I am here for you both :hugs::hugs: WE ARE SISTERS and will see eachother through it all :hugs::hugs::hugs: Prayers and hugs sent :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kahlan83

lots of prayers for Steph and your gramma Ash. That's a good age. Both my real grammas only lived in to their late 70's. My adopted Nonna is also only in her 70's. She seems like a tough lady to be 92!

Steph, I hope the doctors are wrong!!! That everything is okay. I know 65 isn't a good sign but I've read before that low levels can result in healthy pregnancy.
Regardless wish you to be healthy!

emotional and Nauseous today! UG! Woke up at 8:30 to the cat crying at me for food and painful stomach cramps, but I think I just may need to BM so I ate some raisin bran...even though it wasn't want I wanted. I had one IC left and I took it, just cause I'm an addict and it's really dark, darker than the control. I know I'm driving myself crazy but I won't be buying any more.

You know what's crappy....I bought like a whole wack of Opk's and now they will probably expire before I use them. Oh well. Way worth it. I feel guilty now.....I get preggo without really trying and Steph is going through this pain again. :cry:


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow!!!! I am so sorry Steph! I also hope that everything ends up being ok, that is a very hard decision deciding whether or not to get a D&C, I dont think I could do it, I had a friend who was told her baby didnt make it and to have a D&C and she refused and well it turned out that it was just waaaaay to early for them to see much and she had a happy healthy baby girl, so there is still hope, Praying for you!
Ash-your gma sounds like she is extremely strong and she has lived an awesome llife:) It is up to God now to decide her fate, just remember if she doesnt pull thrugh you will have your angel watching down on you and if she does pull through which God willing she does, then spend as much time with her as possible because at that age anything can happen at any time. Both my grandmas also only lived to be in their 70's....prayers your way Ash


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My heart is CRUSHED :( I am soooo sorry Steph....and Ash I am sooo sorry to hear how sick your grandma is I can't help but shed some tears for you ladies :( 

Steph I hope your bp comes down love :( I'll be saying prayers for you...

And Ash your grandma and you are getting a lotta prayers toooo I hope she gets well FAST and makes a full healthy recovery from her being so ill :(

For me I'm feeling a lot better just belly button pain now esp. when I sit up or try to get up but I am actually starting to do some light house work an fix my own food/drinks :) I feel WAY better than I did!! They did a D&C on me while I was in surgery she will be so sore if she gets that done :( I hope Steph feels back to her cheery self soon :(


----------



## brooke1993

I just added Steph and her family and Ash and her gram and family to a prayer chain,I hope and pray that things start looking better for both families.My heart breaks for you all who are going through this luv ya lots oxoox


----------



## AmandaBaby

My heart is aching for Steph :( I really hope everything works out okay!! Praying for you!!
Thinking of you too Ash and your grandma!! Praying she pulls through.

I'm so so sorry I haven't been on properly lately, i've been so nauseous and tired this weekend! And I vomited this morning :( yuck!!
I'll do my best to properly reply throughout this week!! Thinking of all of you :) xx


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow it has been pretty quiet on here, how is everyone today? Ash how is your gma? Steph-how are you feeling? What did you decide to do? Praying for you!
Hoping everyone is having a better day than yesterday:( I just got off work and I am exhausted (10 hr day) so I probally wont be on much tonight, hope everyone is ok


----------



## brooke1993

I dropped in 2 see how Steph was and also how your gramma is Ash,And also 2 see how everyones day was 
Nothing much to update here I pulled a muscle today helping dh with a chicken coop.I dont even know how i did it but I have some muscle rub on and took 2 tylenol.
Luv And :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Hope your muscles get to feeling better, I dont know if I could do chicken coops:/ Thats pretty smelly


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi ladies.

Has anyone heard how Steph is doing? Totally worried about her!

Threw up again today. EGAD! the funny thing was it was because I had golden grahams and I really wanted a hot dog with cheese. and not just a home one.... (in case i haven't mentioned before, I'm kind of allergic to Nitrates so I have to avoid anything with nitrates in it to avoid getting a massive Migraine, so that includes Vendor hot dogs. I can have the "all natural" ones with no preservatives but that's it) I started gagging because I wanted it that bad.

I hate cravings. Going to make me gain a whole mess of weight I know it. then it will be that much harder to lose it. I'm determined this time that after my 6 week check up, if doctor says a-ok :thumbup: then I'm out trying to lose the baby #2 weight as well as Baby #1 weight and over eating weight...etc etc you get the picture. I need to lose at least 100lbs. I'm counting on your girls to be my support line!!! hope your up for the task!

Anyway....my mom said she was going to buy our travel crib. Yea! but not until closer to my due date. Also, I've changed my mind about the girl name we picked. Only because my MIL made fun of it and said that it sounded like a alcoholic drink. Phoebe Marguerite. Now I can't name her that. I'm pretty sensitive when it comes to teasing. It's taken me years to get used to Josh and hsi family (they kid a lot...mostly about how short I am....but I'm okay with that, just means I'm cute. they're all European. My MIL is like 5'10, Josh is 6'0 and his sister is like 5'8 or 5'9) I have high hopes that my kids won't be short dumpy irishmen like me. hahah lol :rofl:

I think we may end up going back to Evelyn. But I"m not letting Josh know until we actually find out the gender. He said to me this morning "Let's just wait until we know for sure to make up our minds about the girl name, you may be getting upset for nothing...for now it's just Baby!" (he wants a boy...but I think he was being really sweet there)

Right now our names choices are Evelyn, Phoebe, Samantha, Rebecca or Alyson. I dunno I just have a feeling that I am having a girl and it will be my only girl so I want her name to be special. No name seems good enough for my baby! Especially when I'm from a family with a lot of people and I don't want to repeat any names. Like i said, I"m totally in love with Rhiannon but my stupid cousin stole that name. Josh said he doesn't like it but I think I could convince him...but well....

Ashe...hope gramma's doing better! Keep us updated when you can.

Ultrasound tomorrow afternoon. Still nervous!

Love you ladies, have good nights. I'll be online for a while but just incase your not. :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Your names are nice! If I had a girl her name was going to be Arianna Siri Lopez, I think it is beautiful but sadly I wont be able to use that name anymore, We have pretty much decided that we are not going to try again for a girl, Whats meant to be is meant to be, we may adopt in the future and are also considering foster parenting. 
So sorry you got sick from the crackers:( That sucks! Go get yourself an all natural hot dog with cheese!
I have been wondering about Steph also and ash


----------



## Kahlan83

calebsmom06 said:


> Your names are nice! If I had a girl her name was going to be Arianna Siri Lopez, I think it is beautiful but sadly I wont be able to use that name anymore, We have pretty much decided that we are not going to try again for a girl, Whats meant to be is meant to be, we may adopt in the future and are also considering foster parenting.
> So sorry you got sick from the crackers:( That sucks! Go get yourself an all natural hot dog with cheese!
> I have been wondering about Steph also and ash

How many kids do you have? Golden grahams was a cereal but honest mistake.
I think Adoption is great. Josh and I want at least 3 kids and adoption is definitely on our list just in case I can't have another one after this one.

I may have it for my second dinner. God I sound like a porker...or a hobbit. Second dinner... god!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Just came on to see how Step was doing and how Ash's gma were :( I am praying a lot.....

Today I kinda hurt myself :( and have cried half the day....part of the tears are b/c I'm hurting...then some because apparently my hormones are way out of whack or something :( I kinda should be ovulating soon I think by the OPK's they got way darker today :) which is good....but the other reason I cried....was because I've gone through 3 years of HELL to get pregnant and nothing worked....and now I'm just doubting this surgery even helped and I'm sad b/c my tube is messed up and my ovary was messed up....I've been a wreck today :( and the pain doesn't help the other emotions either :(....I just want to stop trying to get pregnant and be to the "its okay if it doesn't happen" stage but it just isn't coming easy for me to just let it go :( I know I shouldn't be rambling there are other ladies right now who need my prayers....but its soooo hard :( to "let go of it all" and I wondered today why I even had this surgery...and why I didn't just tell the doc to yank my insides out :( I just duno anymore.....

I love you all and Steph I PRAY your feeling better I cannot IMAGINE how you feel right now.....one loss is hard enough but TWO :( is torture :( 

Ash I sure hope your grandma is doing better.....lots of love your way and prayers too! 

I'm sorry that a lotta you ladies are having morning sickness to....that SUCKS so bad :( praying that goes away soon for you all!! Lots of love and I'll be on more tomorrow to update proper its back to the daily grind for me!!!


----------



## Kahlan83

AndreaFlorida said:


> Just came on to see how Step was doing and how Ash's gma were :( I am praying a lot.....
> 
> Today I kinda hurt myself :( and have cried half the day....part of the tears are b/c I'm hurting...then some because apparently my hormones are way out of whack or something :( I kinda should be ovulating soon I think by the OPK's they got way darker today :) which is good....but the other reason I cried....was because I've gone through 3 years of HELL to get pregnant and nothing worked....and now I'm just doubting this surgery even helped and I'm sad b/c my tube is messed up and my ovary was messed up....I've been a wreck today :( and the pain doesn't help the other emotions either :(....I just want to stop trying to get pregnant and be to the "its okay if it doesn't happen" stage but it just isn't coming easy for me to just let it go :( I know I shouldn't be rambling there are other ladies right now who need my prayers....but its soooo hard :( to "let go of it all" and I wondered today why I even had this surgery...and why I didn't just tell the doc to yank my insides out :( I just duno anymore.....
> 
> I love you all and Steph I PRAY your feeling better I cannot IMAGINE how you feel right now.....one loss is hard enough but TWO :( is torture :(
> 
> Ash I sure hope your grandma is doing better.....lots of love your way and prayers too!
> 
> I'm sorry that a lotta you ladies are having morning sickness to....that SUCKS so bad :( praying that goes away soon for you all!! Lots of love and I'll be on more tomorrow to update proper its back to the daily grind for me!!!

It's okay Andi. We're all here for you!! sending you lots of :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I just wanna cry :( I guess its normal and part of life to just wanna cry.....the pain today has been awful I wish I wouldn't have tried to run after the cat and then I almost fell b/c Trysten ran into me...eeehhh...and I jerked an apparently HURT myself again on my belly :( gahhhhh....I wanna just "man up" but I'm scared I might hurt something then too lol....I'll be ok I guess its just an emotional day for me an then I feel so bad for everyone in here :( b/c you ladies are sick....an then Ash's gma :( and Steph :( everytime I say Steph I wanna just shed hella tears :( and now I'm crying.......dunoooooo if my hormones are wacked up or what but sheeeeesh! :( crying my eyes out now.................just lots of emotions all at once then the pain of course.....

Mandy I hope you feel better soon sweetie with the getting sick :( blahhh!! I am so thankful I never had morning sickness...

Amanda you too....eat some ginger snaps :) LOVE YOU LADIES 

Thanks Mandy :) I'm here for you girls too!!! MUAHHHHZ


----------



## Kahlan83

AndreaFlorida said:


> I just wanna cry :( I guess its normal and part of life to just wanna cry.....the pain today has been awful I wish I wouldn't have tried to run after the cat and then I almost fell b/c Trysten ran into me...eeehhh...and I jerked an apparently HURT myself again on my belly :( gahhhhh....I wanna just "man up" but I'm scared I might hurt something then too lol....I'll be ok I guess its just an emotional day for me an then I feel so bad for everyone in here :( b/c you ladies are sick....an then Ash's gma :( and Steph :( everytime I say Steph I wanna just shed hella tears :( and now I'm crying.......dunoooooo if my hormones are wacked up or what but sheeeeesh! :( crying my eyes out now.................just lots of emotions all at once then the pain of course.....
> 
> Mandy I hope you feel better soon sweetie with the getting sick :( blahhh!! I am so thankful I never had morning sickness...
> 
> Amanda you too....eat some ginger snaps :) LOVE YOU LADIES
> 
> Thanks Mandy :) I'm here for you girls too!!! MUAHHHHZ

I may be thousands of miles away but that doesn't mean I'm not sending you loads of digital hugs! I hope you feel better. I can't even begin to imagine the pain you feel, but just know that I"m thinking about you. Everything happens for a reason right? So maybe this is just the first step to having a healthy baby, or like you said, the first step to acceptance...no one knows for sure...whatever it is, things can only get better! :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

I have 2 boys one will be 9 in june and the other will be 6 in august and now I am due for this next boy in July:)
Sorry I misread the golden grahm hah yea thats a good cereal, in the beginning of my pregnancy I couldnt have the milk, it would make me sick in the mornings


----------



## calebsmom06

I have 2 boys one will be 9 in june and the other will be 6 in august and now I am due for this next boy in July:)
Sorry I misread the golden grahm hah yea thats a good cereal, in the beginning of my pregnancy I couldnt have the milk, it would make me sick in the mornings.....enjoy the 2nd dinner while you can:)


----------



## Kahlan83

calebsmom06 said:


> I have 2 boys one will be 9 in june and the other will be 6 in august and now I am due for this next boy in July:)
> Sorry I misread the golden grahm hah yea thats a good cereal, in the beginning of my pregnancy I couldnt have the milk, it would make me sick in the mornings

I drink Rice milk because for some reason regular milk doesn't agree with me at all, pregnant or not. can still have other dairy...just not milk.

You'll be like the mom from home improvement. lol. Josh teases me all the time saying I'll have 3 boys.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

3 boys would be fine with me :) lol!! Boys are soooo good most of the time and easier to have to deal with ...don't have to do their hair, make up, explain about their bodies as teenagers LOL just easier :) hehe


----------



## Kahlan83

AndreaFlorida said:


> 3 boys would be fine with me :) lol!! Boys are soooo good most of the time and easier to have to deal with ...don't have to do their hair, make up, explain about their bodies as teenagers LOL just easier :) hehe

I just want one girl. my third can be another boy. My brother had two girls and a boy and my SIL has two girls. One's enough for me.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I hear you....I'd like A GIRL :) lol but if I got another boy I'd be just as pleased :) but if God chooses another route for me thats okay too I suppose :) Just wanna get on with the show...and well my OPK is MUCH darker today OMG I might be gonna Ovulate WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! Maybe that explains some of the pains I've been having too!!! Now haha...I gotta :sex: and thats probably gonna hurt so hes gonna have to be VERY gentle with me!!


----------



## Kahlan83

AndreaFlorida said:


> I hear you....I'd like A GIRL :) lol but if I got another boy I'd be just as pleased :) but if God chooses another route for me thats okay too I suppose :) Just wanna get on with the show...and well my OPK is MUCH darker today OMG I might be gonna Ovulate WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! Maybe that explains some of the pains I've been having too!!!

Yeah!!! tell Hubby he has to show you a good time before he goes.
How long is he gone for anyway? If you said so before I'm sorry.


----------



## brooke1993

calebsmom06 said:


> Hope your muscles get to feeling better, I dont know if I could do chicken coops:/ Thats pretty smelly

We were building one hun for my aunt and my leg is feeling alot better,I took walk with the baby and dh and then we went for ice cream so I worked some of the kink out I thnk and yes I agree chicken poop isnt so great smelling but I love fresh eggs so take the good with the bad :winkwink: hugs and hope your doing well :hugs:

Goodluck @ your ultra sound 2morrow Mandy I will be looking for pics :hugs:
Andi I know how you feel well kinda the TTC can be so frusterating chin up u have lots of support
Steph i am thinking about u and praying for you my dear big hugs and love your way
Tanya hope all is well on your end :) how ya feeling these days?
ash hope all is well for you babes xoxoxoxo how is your gram?
Amanda how are you feeling lovey?Good I hope :hugs: 
Hope u all have a nice day 2morrow mine is going 2 be a bit hectic but it gets me through this 2ww quicker,I am unsure how many DPO I am but think about 3 or 4 :shug: I dont know I didnt tempt but got a nice positive OPK 6 days ago so time will tell I am just kind of going with the flow :)


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Oh Stephanie I am sorry sweetheart. I was hoping you would be the Stephanie to carry to term since I didn't. Big hugs love.


----------



## TandA08

Ash, thanks for posting Steph's update, I know she texted it to a few of us (probably the only numbers she had??) I didn't make it online all weekend since my mom was in town, so I'm glad you were able to update the rest of the ladies here! And I am sooo sorry to hear about your grandma! If this is her time, I hope she passes peacefully, it sounds like she has definitely lived a grand life!

Steph, we are all thinking about you, hope you are being strong and hanging in there! We are all here for ya! Love you girl!!! :hugs:

Mandy - we have our Dr appointments today!!!! Can't wait to see your u/s pics! Mine is just a check up, no u/s this time.

Jenn, your appt is tomorrow, right?? Hope you had a good weekend! 

So, my mom visited for the weekend again, and we worked on some more wall decor for Emma's room! The pic below is of the wood letters we bought to spell her name. We were originally going to wrap them in fun printed fabrics - well that wasn't working, so we resorted to painting them instead. I also made another blanket for her, one of those fleece no sew blankets, that you just tie knots around the edges. I had never made one of those kinds of blankets before, but it was fun, and I just finished it last night. I don't have a pic of that yet, but I'll get one soon.
 



Attached Files:







Wall Letters.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## calebsmom06

Tanya- I LOVE the letters! I am about to go into work so I dont have much time, thanks for updating about steph, if she texted me I didnt get it my phone is still disfuctional and I am ';supposed' to get the new phone in the mail today:) Its been a week without a phone and WOW I never realized how much I depend on it! Cant wait to hear about your girls appointments:) Yes Tanya my appointment is at 9 tomorrow morning but then I have work I will try to update as soon as I can after it.


----------



## waiting2012

First off let me just Thank You ladies!! It took quite a bit of reading up...LOL..But I think I got everything read...

Ashe--I especially thankful to you hun, I didn't realize that Tanya was out of town, or that Jenn didn't have her phone--and you didn't say anything about your grandma..I'm so sorry she's been ill sweetie and through all that--you still texted to see how I was doing..:hugs: You didn't have to...I'm not saying that the other ladies wouldn't have or anything like so I hope no one thinks bad of what I just put..I know I don't have everyone's phone numbers--I need to get them in my phone but for some reason my dang phone has turned into a royal piece of shit. SORRY...

I am feeling pretty good actually. Not bleeding much at all--Dr.Edwards said I may or may not. It was actually a pretty easy procedure for him he said...There was question about the size of the embryo/fetus/bean...I measured 6-7 weeks not 4-5. My body was doing it's best to hang on to this one--kudos to my willing uterus..LOL...Taking provera everday for 30 days--I have one more refill and then I am to check in with Dr.Edwards again. I asked him about the c/section scarring I had if this is why it implanted near my cervix, but he didn't see why my scars would be a problem BUT if they do cause issues his advice was tubal ligation, hysterectomy or vasectomy. Whatever it took to permentantly seal up the uterus from carrying a bean ever again. He does not want me ttc right now or anytime soon. I'm ok with that. I guess I have to be...Now enough about me. Damn it!

Amanda--I'm dying for pics sweetie! :hugs:
Andi--Sorry you've been in pain here lately, hopefully that doesn't get in the way of bd'ing! I need for you and Brooke to get your :bfp:s!! That's an order!! If I can't--YOU BETTER!
Brooke--Quit playing in the chicken coop, those are the wrong eggs to be trying to get hold of! :rofl:..
Mandy--Love the names--my favorite out of your list is Alyson (my grandma's name was Alice..So I'm partial):winkwink: Whatever you pick--it will fit beautifully!
Jenn--No trying for a girl, hun? Who's going to join me next year for one last "hoo-rah"? I like the idea of being a foster or adoptive parent though sweetie! :hugs:
Tanya--Love the letters! Emma is going to be one spoiled little girl!
Steph--Love you hun! I saw that you took a digi and it wasn't want you were hoping for..I guess the "2 Steph"s will have to sit back and relax a while and wait for our turn to come..:hugs: I'll bring the Vodka--you bring the OJ! :winkwink:
Laura--Hope all is well hun! I think you mentioned you had a scan coming up? I can't wait to see it sweetie!

I honestly don't know if I missed anyone or anything...I've been so busy today--and finally on my lunch...Hope everyone is doing excellent! Somebody better be!!! :hugs:


----------



## Want2bemommy4

waiting2012 said:


> First off let me just Thank You ladies!! It took quite a bit of reading up...LOL..But I think I got everything read...
> 
> Ashe--I especially thankful to you hun, I didn't realize that Tanya was out of town, or that Jenn didn't have her phone--and you didn't say anything about your grandma..I'm so sorry she's been ill sweetie and through all that--you still texted to see how I was doing..:hugs: You didn't have to...I'm not saying that the other ladies wouldn't have or anything like so I hope no one thinks bad of what I just put..I know I don't have everyone's phone numbers--I need to get them in my phone but for some reason my dang phone has turned into a royal piece of shit. SORRY...
> 
> I am feeling pretty good actually. Not bleeding much at all--Dr.Edwards said I may or may not. It was actually a pretty easy procedure for him he said...There was question about the size of the embryo/fetus/bean...I measured 6-7 weeks not 4-5. My body was doing it's best to hang on to this one--kudos to my willing uterus..LOL...Taking provera everday for 30 days--I have one more refill and then I am to check in with Dr.Edwards again. I asked him about the c/section scarring I had if this is why it implanted near my cervix, but he didn't see why my scars would be a problem BUT if they do cause issues his advice was tubal ligation, hysterectomy or vasectomy. Whatever it took to permentantly seal up the uterus from carrying a bean ever again. He does not want me ttc right now or anytime soon. I'm ok with that. I guess I have to be...Now enough about me. Damn it!
> 
> Amanda--I'm dying for pics sweetie! :hugs:
> Andi--Sorry you've been in pain here lately, hopefully that doesn't get in the way of bd'ing! I need for you and Brooke to get your :bfp:s!! That's an order!! If I can't--YOU BETTER!
> Brooke--Quit playing in the chicken coop, those are the wrong eggs to be trying to get hold of! :rofl:..
> Mandy--Love the names--my favorite out of your list is Alyson (my grandma's name was Alice..So I'm partial):winkwink: Whatever you pick--it will fit beautifully!
> Jenn--No trying for a girl, hun? Who's going to join me next year for one last "hoo-rah"? I like the idea of being a foster or adoptive parent though sweetie! :hugs:
> Tanya--Love the letters! Emma is going to be one spoiled little girl!
> Steph--Love you hun! I saw that you took a digi and it wasn't want you were hoping for..I guess the "2 Steph"s will have to sit back and relax a while and wait for our turn to come..:hugs: I'll bring the Vodka--you bring the OJ! :winkwink:
> Laura--Hope all is well hun! I think you mentioned you had a scan coming up? I can't wait to see it sweetie!
> 
> I honestly don't know if I missed anyone or anything...I've been so busy today--and finally on my lunch...Hope everyone is doing excellent! Somebody better be!!! :hugs:

Thank you so much for PMing back. I figured you were resting or busy doing stuff since it said you where not on since Saturday. Yep, I totally stalked you. . Glad you are feeling okay. Better than feeling like complete @ss. Yes crazy month for us both. I think you took on the hardest. Don't get the tubal ligation or anything please unless you are sure you don't want anymore! Doctors can be wrong I think just a little relaxing fun will be good. If, anything do B/C. I was told I could never have kids I wasn't producing eggs. Me and my first husband started TTC early 16 years old. I basically took care of myself and all I wanted was a family I was more mature for my age than others. We had tried 2 years never got pregnant. I got checked out found out I wasn't producing eggs?? Found, out a year later he had sperm count issues as well. Well after 3 years we got pregnant with our first he had to take fertility blend for men and I took for women and boom! So, anything is possible doctors can't tell you everything. Love you hun. -here's a toast-


----------



## Affyash

Hi ladies! Thank you so much for all of your concern about my Gramma. She's still in the hospital and still in pretty bad shape. She's got influenza, not pneumonia, and she's having a hard time breathing even with all the breathing treatments. She was hallucinating pretty bad the other night because they gave her Ativan so they could catheterize her. She's just been really out of it and very weak. They won't let me come to the hospital to visit her because I'm pregnant. They say the risk to me is just too high since she's so contagious. Sucks. But I'm doing alright and hanging in there. Took a lot of time this weekend for myself and thought about my Gramma. Thank you for all your support.

Mandy so happy that you're getting your u/s today. So hope they can see a heartbeat! Good luck!! And hopefully that ms stops soon...try ginger stuff (ale, candies) or even Preggo Pops - those helped me!

Tanya your nursery letters are adorable, so glad you got to spend some time with your mom again! :) Oh and good luck at the appt today.

Jenn that's kind of a bummer that you probably won't be trying again for another little one. Although, I totally know how you feel, I don't think we'll have more after this one...just can't afford it! :) Hope your appt goes well tomorrow too.

Brooke, hope your leg is feeling better. When are you going to start testing girl? I'm super anxious to see your BFP! :)

Amanda sorry you've been so sick hun, I can totally relate. Take care of yourself and sleep as much as you can. Big hugs!

Andi I'm so sorry you're so emotional and in pain! I totally understand. You've been through so much and you've put so much effort into this. I promise it will pay off one way or another. Hang in there! We're all supporting you!! And hope that BDing doesn't hurt too bad! No pain no gain? :)

Steph you are such a sweetheart, I'm just so sorry this happened. I'm glad there's a gameplan for you, take some time for yourself, let your body and mind heal, and then if you still want to in a couple months, perhaps that will be the time you conceive your sticky (appropriately implanted) bean. Big hugs and love to you dear!

Stephanie, it's very sweet that you come here to check on Steph. She needs all the support she can get! :)


----------



## TandA08

Ash, I'm so sorry to hear that grandma isn't doing well. And how heartbreaking that you can't visit her right now, but at the same time, it's good to look out for your new little one in the making! Glad you are hanging in there! Text me if you need ANYTHING! Love you lots! :hugs:

Steph, good to hear from you! I did reply to your text on Saturday as soon as I had received it, but maybe it hadn't gone through? I really hope that your body heals as it needs to and I am not giving up hope that your time will still come! Love you! 

Mandy, how'd your appt go? 

I just got back from my appt a little bit ago. Dr said baby is measuring great, heartbeat is strong. Emma was busy kicking a LOT while we were in the waiting room. I asked about the next u/s and she said that they usually won't do another one unless there is a problem that develops. Totally bummed that I won't get to see Emma again until her bday - 3 months away!


----------



## brooke1993

Steph sweetie i am so sorry for the pain your feeling and I will be praying for you :hugs: I wish I had cell service where i am but I wont until we switch carriers next month once our contract is up and will send all you ladies my cell number.I am thinking of you xoxoxo
And yes I know the chicken eggs are the wrong ones lol let hope maybe then hens will give me some luck :hugs: in my heart I feel YOU will have another child and sounds like ur dr is a good doc and I hope u heal and mend quickly :hugs:

Ash ty for asking my leg is still alittle sore but better then it was, I will be testing this sunday I will then be cd 25 I say that BUT we both know I wont be able to hold out but I doubt I would see anything before then and not even 100% when i "o" as I had 1 pos OPK on 4/10 which was cd 13 which as I said was early for me so who knows...I have been taking 2 opks a day since and all are negative so i am thinking maybe 4-6 dpo :shrug: I am not sure..I will def post pics when i test I am so so sorry about your gram I wish I could say something to ease your pain here is a HUGE :HUG: for you

Mandy dear how did your scan go??

Andi how are you feeling 2day?Better I hope

Tanya cool lettering I LOVE them!!Great news about Emma's growth and I bet the next 3 months fly by and you will be holding your lil girl before you know it

Amanda how are you hun???How you feeling??

Jenn how are you today?


----------



## Kahlan83

So I went today and everything is fine. the US lady was very nice. She was slovack so it was like being with Josh's gramma. lol...only this lady wasn't as old and was a little nicer.

Anyway, so the baby is measuring 7 weeks...so it coincides when I got that positive OPK! Heart beat is great. 120 b/m tech said that is very good for 7 weeks and I got to see the little fluttering. This is the first time I've had an u/s so early. My first with Matty was at 12 weeks. She did have to do the internal because with just the abdominal all she saw was the sack, but once she did that, bean was there.

Everything looks good. implanted away from any trouble spots but I mentioned the PCOS and she said she could see evidence of it. She also said that she doesn't think it will cause any issues carrying to term ( I know she's not a doctor but she's seen it so many times right?) Usually the issue is getting pregnant.

Steph...My heart is breaking for you! I can't even imagine...I hope this is not the end for you. I still have faith that there is another baby in your future!

Ashe, I lost both my grandparents 4 years apart so I understand how you must feel. By the end, my papa just wanted to be taken off the respirator and go naturally. He really missed my grandmother. He had emphysema and a slu of other issues. It was only a few months before my wedding too. I really home your Grams makes it to see ur new baby!

Brooke, glad your feeling better. Don't give up until :witch: shows her ugly head!

Tanya, good to hear that Emma is doing good. Love your letters! Too bad the fabric didn't work but you managed to still make them look great!

Anyway, here are my pics.
 



Attached Files:







Baby2-1.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5









Baby2-2.jpeg.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kahlan83

Affyash said:


> Hi ladies! Thank you so much for all of your concern about my Gramma. She's still in the hospital and still in pretty bad shape. She's got influenza, not pneumonia, and she's having a hard time breathing even with all the breathing treatments. She was hallucinating pretty bad the other night because they gave her Ativan so they could catheterize her. She's just been really out of it and very weak. They won't let me come to the hospital to visit her because I'm pregnant. They say the risk to me is just too high since she's so contagious. Sucks. But I'm doing alright and hanging in there. Took a lot of time this weekend for myself and thought about my Gramma. Thank you for all your support.
> 
> Mandy so happy that you're getting your u/s today. So hope they can see a heartbeat! Good luck!! And hopefully that ms stops soon...try ginger stuff (ale, candies) or even Preggo Pops - those helped me!
> 
> Tanya your nursery letters are adorable, so glad you got to spend some time with your mom again! :) Oh and good luck at the appt today.
> 
> Jenn that's kind of a bummer that you probably won't be trying again for another little one. Although, I totally know how you feel, I don't think we'll have more after this one...just can't afford it! :) Hope your appt goes well tomorrow too.
> 
> Brooke, hope your leg is feeling better. When are you going to start testing girl? I'm super anxious to see your BFP! :)
> 
> Amanda sorry you've been so sick hun, I can totally relate. Take care of yourself and sleep as much as you can. Big hugs!
> 
> Andi I'm so sorry you're so emotional and in pain! I totally understand. You've been through so much and you've put so much effort into this. I promise it will pay off one way or another. Hang in there! We're all supporting you!! And hope that BDing doesn't hurt too bad! No pain no gain? :)
> 
> Steph you are such a sweetheart, I'm just so sorry this happened. I'm glad there's a gameplan for you, take some time for yourself, let your body and mind heal, and then if you still want to in a couple months, perhaps that will be the time you conceive your sticky (appropriately implanted) bean. Big hugs and love to you dear!
> 
> Stephanie, it's very sweet that you come here to check on Steph. She needs all the support she can get! :)

I did get some preggo pops today. MS so bad today that all i've eaten is toast. Going to try a hot dog with cheese and hopefully stays down.

Again praying for grams!


----------



## TandA08

Yay! How exciting to see your little bean!!! Thanks for sharing your u/s pics! 

Well, I'm off for the night, hope everyone has a wonderful evening! I know that there has been a lot of stress and sadness recently and I hope that things start getting brighter for each of you!!

:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Mandy, the preggie pops worked wonders for me early on, and Ash said the same thing for her! The other thing that really helped me was constant snacking. Small stuff, don't try to have a full meal, you'll never keep that down if your this sick. Grapes, celery, 1/2 of a PB&J sandwich, those were my favorite in the beginning! Hope you get some relief soon! Maybe you're havin a girl!!!!!


----------



## Kahlan83

TandA08 said:


> Mandy, the preggie pops worked wonders for me early on, and Ash said the same thing for her! The other thing that really helped me was constant snacking. Small stuff, don't try to have a full meal, you'll never keep that down if your this sick. Grapes, celery, 1/2 of a PB&J sandwich, those were my favorite in the beginning! Hope you get some relief soon! Maybe you're havin a girl!!!!!

Here's hoping. With all the name trouble it would figure. :haha:

I wasn't this sick with Matty. it wasn't every day but it was on and off for the whole 9 months. Josh said that I just choose to block it out but apparently it was this bad. I don't remember starting to get sick until I was like 8-9 weeks but well who knows.

I'd still be happy with another little boy though, at least I'll know what I"m doing. lol. My gf said she wants all boys because it's easier. Like i said, I want at least one girl.


----------



## brooke1993

Awww Mandy cute pics!I am so glad everything went well :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yay there is a beanie :) looking great Mandy :) 

I am feeling a LOT better today I think I pulled something again..but this time just a small incision just gonna take it easy for a while :( an I've been nothing but sleepy today an bleeding a little but looks like "old" blood :( I dunooooo wait an see I suppose I need to start temping again I keep forgetting to each morning woopsy!


----------



## waiting2012

Good and bad news ladies!
Good news--I have internet connection at the moment..Don't hold your breath--but maybe it will cooperate since the weather is!

Bad news--My phone battery died today...It was a slow death but a death all the same...I got one last charge on it this morning but this evening on the way home--my phone read "Battery not compatible with charger"...I thought "shit, I just charged it this morning"..I thought maybe something was wrong with my car charger but both the house chargers made the same message pop up...Just sucks big green donkey d***! 

On the plus side though--All I need is a new battery, down side--it'll be friday before I can go get one..:rofl:

I LOVE THE PICS MANDY!! :happydance:!! So glad your little bean is snuggled in tight!! :hugs:...

I just realized..I don't need to get pregnant--I can just experience every momen of pregnancy through ya'll!! And I don't have to worry about not fitting in my clothes, hailing the toliet, or having a sore ass from being constipated to the point of hemroids...:rofl::rofl::rofl:...

Brooke--I have a good feeling hun...You got the positive OPK, without any weird surges afterwards--and your big testing date is no sooner than this weekend! I need to see you get your positive..You and Andi...

As for Steph and I, Yes..CHEERS darling! I'm going to eat what I want, drink what I want, do what I want as long I've already taken that damn little white pill...Speaking of eating what I want--I'm enjoying a double meat-triple cheese-with ketchup only burger, onion rings, and tater tots..Yep Ladies--Going for both...Washing it down with the Dew...Screw it! I'm happy as a big bold beautiful woman, and if God wants to give this BBW another baby--so be it, if He doesn't...Well...Ya know...

:hugs: for Brooke--hope the leg doesn't keep ya down!
:hugs: for Ashe--hope your grandma gets better soon--a note of advice--call the hospital and ask if you gown, glove and mask up if they will let you at least see her for a minute or two. I'm not saying she won't get better hun, but I don't want you to feel like I did when my grandma passed away--it was sudden and I felt like I didn't say "goodbye"... Universal precautions is all that needs to be taken---which gowning up, etc will help with...
:hugs: for Tanya, Jenn, Mandy, Amanda--I'm so glad your pregnancies are going so good! :kiss:
:hugs: for Steph--my "twin"...Seems like we have both been dealt a pretty shitty hand the past few weeks...:hugs:

Editing: due to the fact that I can not eat, and type...I'm an idiot.:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

SHIT...Why do I always forget someone??????

:hugs: for Andi!!!--Hun...I hope that this month is so "re"-productive for you since your procedure! I know its hard to be in the "mood" when your in pain...I luv ya hun!! :kiss:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

You're too funny it's okay :) and I hope its REPRODUCTIVE to but now I'm bleeding :( gahhhh!!! Plus this coming weekend we are going to TN so I HOPE I feel better by then...an em well its gonna be weird makin a baby at mom n laws house LOL but well...heck whatever :) lmfao


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Andi--some of the best :sex: I've had has either been at my mom's house, my FIL's house or the dh's aunts house...:rofl::rofl::blush:...Something about it being "forbidden"...LOL...Don't let the bleeding get you down hun...:hugs:


----------



## Kahlan83

yeah! seem to be keeping dinner down.

Josh relented and let me get a burger and fries from Wendy's.. OHHH so good and so much more satisfying that McD's.

We got a new gate. the one we had between our kitchen and dinning room had an unfortunate accident so we had to buy a new one, but this time we got one to go in the archway between the dinning room and living room. Matty keeps getting into the computer stuff and what not so it ends up being better for him. I can go into the kitchen to do dishes without having to worry if Matty is looking up naughty stuff by accident on the computer. Smartest 2 year old I know!

OH I forgot to mention something really strange. I told you ladies that I post my short stories on a website, well on Saturday I got a PM from someone that said they wanted to buy the rights to one of my stories. I know it's a scam because that particular story isn't the greatest and it's full of grammar mistakes. Just thought it was funny because I've been posting on that site since I was 18 and now someone says they're interested? Not likely. I hate scams. I also hate email scams...like those ones that say they're dying and have no relatives..s.end me your back info and I'll give you everything sort of things....they must think we're born yesterday.:dohh:

Anywho....love you ladies lots!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Mandy--I hate those schemes too! A few years ago we had a run in with one of those Nigerian scams...They are just so rediculous! Send us your banking info so we can deposit a buttload of money and then you send us the money back via Western Union..Ummmm... Duhh! :dohh:...I actually worked with a girl and her mom that got suckered into that whole scheme--they lost like 1500.00 but even after losing the money, she was still ditzy enough to justify why they "lost" the money...

Congrats on the gate! Yeah, 2 year olds and computers don't mix! :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

About to head off here ladies...I'm just plum tuckered...But I'll be on tomorrow! I hate to run off when my connection is actually cooperating half way, but no sence in spoiling a good thing...LOL

Night everybody! :hugs:

Lots of Luv!! :kiss:


----------



## Kahlan83

well this is the exact message this person sent me:

Hi Kahlan

Please take this as a genuine enquiry. I know it's out of the blue but I am
serious.

I am very interested in purchasing the rights to your book.
I don't know if this is something that you have ever considered, possibly
not.
But, if you are at all interested please PM me and we can discuss details.

Thank you
Brad

I don't know I think if someone actually says "I know this is out of the blue but I am serious" is kind of a good indication that it's not that. Didn't even give any real info like what company he is with, a professional number...nothing. So I will choose to ignore it.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:haha::happydance::haha::happydance:....and well :) I am one happy girl I haven't got a good positive on the Answer brands since over a year ago!

Yesterday I was crying b/c as you can see the tests were getting lighter an I thought this was AF that I was having LOL apparently it wasn't :) its ovulation spotting or still left over from surgery :) but either way I'm ALL SMILES today!
 



Attached Files:







OPK.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TandA08

Kahlan83 said:


> well this is the exact message this person sent me:
> 
> Hi Kahlan
> 
> Please take this as a genuine enquiry. I know it's out of the blue but I am
> serious.
> 
> I am very interested in purchasing the rights to your book.
> I don't know if this is something that you have ever considered, possibly
> not.
> But, if you are at all interested please PM me and we can discuss details.
> 
> Thank you
> Brad
> 
> I don't know I think if someone actually says "I know this is out of the blue but I am serious" is kind of a good indication that it's not that. Didn't even give any real info like what company he is with, a professional number...nothing. So I will choose to ignore it.

Mandy, if he can't even spell INQUIRY correctly then I'd guess it's a scam :haha:


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone hope all is well I had 4 pages to catch up on and I know I don't remember everything so sorry if I forget something. Ashley that's a good point that steph made, sometimes they will let u go in with gown and mask. 
Steph-hope you are feeling better it sounds like you are pretty positive
Brooke-hope your leg is feeling better
Andi so glad u got ur positive opk:) 
Mandy ur little bean is super cute!
Amanda-how have u been feeling?

I had my doc appointment today and he still did not schedule a sonogram for next month lmao! my last one with me actual doc was at 9 weeks, so glad I got my own done. I got back again on may 8 and I have the glucose test then...so its every three weeks for me now instead of every 4 weeks:) just a sign that its getting closer:) he said the baby is measuring 26 weeks right now from the measurment of my stomach:) and heart rate was 158:)


----------



## Kahlan83

Glad to hear little man is doing well.

yeah, I thought about the spelling error after I posted too. I'm not even going to respond to it.

My SIL (Josh's sister) is super excited. I sent her U/S pics. She's just bummed she won't be here when the baby is born. She lives in Saskatoon. She had two girls, Sarah who's 4 and Emma who's 2. But she's done so she gets to live through me I suppose. :flower::winkwink:

I haven't heard anything from my other SIL, which is weird because she's baby crazy....if it were up to her she'd be having another one but after they got their boy after two girls, my Brother said he was done.

anyway...nothing special today except that the only thing I can eat without feeling sick is buttered toast. I did keep down my dinner, but by the time bedtime rolled around I felt sick again so I had some toast. I think I'm going to get sick of bread if this keeps up. It totally wasn't this bad last time, I'd get sick in the morning then I'd be great all day....I get sick in the morning and it lasts all day. Good thing we told everyone already....I'd have a hard time explaining why I was sick and not going to the doctors.

Still haven't heard about my OB appt. I'll give her the rest of this week then I'll call again. This receptionist used to be so good now...seems like she's got a few screws loose. We're definitely going to be looking for a more local family doc. Josh is pretty upset still about her not having the common sense to call the doctor to confirm his fax number. I still don't want to cancel the appt for my other OB until I have this one confirmed....just in case....

Anyway, I hope everyone is having a good day. It's sunny and breezy here today. Josh is got a call locally so he won't be gone long. I think he was going to take Matty out on his bike. He's still refusing to use the pedals so he's better at trying to teach him that then me. I have no patience whatsoever right now and I don't want to take it out on Matty.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

That is too funny that he spelled it wrong LMAO!!!


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, glad to hear your appt went well! They gave me the paperwork (lab orders) for my glucose test too. I have to go to the lab for that blood draw in two weeks, but I go back to the Dr in 4wks, so May 14th. Guess we are off our same day Dr appts now, :haha:

Mandy glad you found something to help ease your m/s :hugs:

Ash, how's grandma doing?? Hope you are doing okay. :hugs:

Steph, how are you today?? :hugs:

Amanda, haven't heard from ya in a while, how's early pregnancy treating you???


----------



## waiting2012

Hello! 
Jenn--Yay on the appointment! Did he mention anything about the baby being breach? I am surprised he won't do another u/s...Crazy--all to save a buck if you ask me..You and Tanya should enjoy that yummy glucose test!!! mmmmm..goodness...NOT!

Andi--I'm going to tell you like I told Brooke--GIRL, GET YOUR ASS OFF THE INTERNET and GET ON THAT HUBBY OF YOURS!! :sex::sex::sex:!!! Love it that you got your positive OPK...I knew the procedure would help! So does a bit of praying! :winkwink:

Brooke--How is the leg? Hope its getting better!! If slathering up with chicken eggs does the trick, I say do it hun...Rub that hen all over ya!! :rofl:

Mandy--Sorry to hear the ditz at the doctor's office is being just that--a ditz...:rofl::dohh: Hopefully you hear from your doctor's office soon and from the other SIL...

Ashe--How are you doing? Anything new with your grandma?

Laura--many :hugs: I know its hard for you to be on due to the time difference and your schedule! But we are thinking of you!

Tanya--Oh, yeah..That whole glucose thing--Oh, hun you are just going to L-O-V-E it!! Can you tell the sarcasm there...3-4 hours of sheer pleasantness!

Steph--:hugs::winkwink: 

As for me ladies...Cramping, but not to bad...I know its normal..Not going to dwell on it...Jason had his deposition with his mother's attorney and his attorney was there...There are going to be Temporary Orders till the official court date in August!!! :happydance::happydance:..No more of my MIL calling the shots in regards to when Jason can see his daughter..My daughter will get to see her sister!! :happydance::happydance:!!!
Had to take Adrian to the ER...Her dang foot--the one that got injured once before, and she had to wear a walking cast on--Her heifer stepped on it twice last night..She's here at work with me now until Jason gets here...OMG...I will get to see my stepdaughter!! :happydance:!!!

I forget to add Amanda up above--Sweetie, I hope you aren't working to hard!! Luv ya hun!!

Did I forget anyone, gosh I hope not!!


----------



## TandA08

Good grief Steph, could you and your family just stay out of the ER please!? Jeesh... sorry to hear about Adrian's foot, hopefully it heals quickly! Tell her at least it wasn't a horse - they weigh a lot more! LOL Soooo excited that you will get to start seeing Sahara again! It's about freakin time! I know how much that means to you and your family! :hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Hi girls. Crap, I just spent so long reading in between doing work I can't remember everything!! LOL! So sorry if I miss stuff, I hate that I do that!

Andi, your OPKs are so pos!! What the heck!? For some reason I just thought it would take longer after the surgery. Well this is awesome, get to BDing darnit! They do say how fertile you are after having an hsg, so this could totally be your month!!

Steph, I'm so glad to hear you so upbeat. I know how much you've been through and it truly is a blessing that you're able to keep a clear head. Your burger sounded damn good last night, I'm all hungry now! LOL! We have a grilled cheese truck coming to my work for lunch today. Check out their menu. DYING of hunger! https://www.thegrilledcheesetruck.com/Pages/Menus.aspx

Tanya how'd your appt go yesterday? I didn't see any updates from you? Or did I? Gah, can't remember! :)

Jenn I'm still blown away that your doc hasn't scheduled another u/s. Have you mentioned having already gotten some privately? What the heck? They need to check for stuff, that's so weird.

Brooke can't wait for your tests this weekend, I'm feeling really POSITIVE for you! :)

Amanda hope you're feeling better honey!

Mandy I totally conquer with Tanya, small snacky meals are the way to go. I was/am eating very small things throughout the day to keep my stomach full and it totally helps. So weird about that email you got on your short story board. As intriguing as it sounds, I agree, it's very scammy. Jerks. Your u/s are so cute, so happy for you! Yay!

K I think that's it, I am so sorry if I missed stuff. Love you girls very much! Oh and a quick update on grammy, she's still in the hospital and still not doing great, but she's stable. I haven't talked with my mom since yesterday afternoon, though, I hope she's still good. I would love to go visit my grandma even for just a few minutes, but the nurses won't even let me in the door. It's their policy. I guess I understand, but it still sucks. I'm just hoping she pulls through and then it wouldn't have mattered anyway. OK, I'll be back on later, I promise!


----------



## Affyash

Crap Steph, I ditto Tanya, you guys should invest in stock in your local ER! Poor things! I hope Adrian's foot gets better quickly, is it all bruised to hell? And so sorry to hear of your cramping. Yes, expected, but still difficult. Love you girl! Oh and sooooo awesome about Sahara! I hope she's excited about it too!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww I hope Adrian's foot gets better an YAY for getting to see your step daughter :) that is AWESOME news :) 

Sorry about the cramping too :( its to be expected but its hard b/c it kinda throws it back in your face :( I am so so sorry sweetheart lots of hugs to you and your family! 

How is everyone else doing today? 
To ASH:
I hope shes improving an her breathing is better I've been PRAYING so hard for ALL of us in this room! COME ON WE NEED POSITIVES :) NO MORE NEGATIVES...and I have faith that God will shower his blessings on all of us very soon....I LOVE YOU GIRLS...have a wonderful afternoon everyone....and a good morning on the other side of the world in Queensland :) to Amanda :)


----------



## waiting2012

Well, I just ran outside to talk with Jason and his dad...My damn computer froze up...:rofl:..

Yep temporary orders!!! :happydance::happydance:...Its not the typical standard weekend visitation BUT it is the 1st, 3rd, and 5th sundays from 1pm-8pm plus tuesday afternoons from 4-8pm if Jason can make it at that time...:happydance:...I'm floating on cloud 9 right now..Screw the cramping! Guess what this weekend is! The 3rd weekend! So my beautiful stepdaughter will be in my house on sunday!!! OMG..I can't wait to tell Adrian! She's going to be over the moon about it!! 
I'm still trying to get her into the doctor's about her foot--shit..On the phone with them now...


----------



## waiting2012

She goes tomorrow for her 6 month check up from her wrist fracture and to have her foot looked at...But who cares!! Sahara is going to be at my house...:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:..Can ya telll how excited I am??????????:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

I have to go back from lunch at 2:00pm since I had to take her to the ER on my am break...But no biggie..:happydance:...

I will be sure to take lots of pictures of the kids!! Wes doesn't like his picture taken, but I'm going to get at least one of them all together!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, Ashe..I'm not sure how excited Sahara is..Jason just went today and came by here after the attorney's deposition..I'm sure Sahara will find out this evening..:happydance:!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww steph yeah! I am so excited for you!
Ashley-no I haven't told him I got outside ultrasounds and I also find it crazy that he hasn't scheduled one. He says that the baby still has some time to turn to not be to worried about it


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awwwwww YAY :) for getting her this weekend!!!!!!!!!! OMGOSH I can't imagine how excited you are!!!!

Jenn rub your belly an tell baby turn around from me :)


----------



## TandA08

Steph that is super exciting! Certainly the bright moment you were needing and so deserve!

Ash, my appt yesterday was fine. I thought I posted an update, but who knows I could have just thought I did and then spaced it! Dr says Emma is growing as she should be (base on tummy measurements) and her heartbeat sounded great.

Jenn, you should try telling your Dr that you are still waiting for their gender scan! LOL Maybe that'd get him to schedule an u/s for you! Jeeesh I can't believe that they haven't done another one since your 9wk u/s! I asked yesterday when my next u/s would be and my Dr told me that they won't do another one from here unless a concern about the baby arises. :/


----------



## Affyash

Steph I am so amazingly happy for you and your family! Def the bright spot you all needed! Super excited to hear how it goes!

Jenn totally don't worry about the baby's position yet, he definitely has time to turn. My girlfriend went in on a Friday for her checkup and the baby was in the right position and by Sunday, when she went into labor, he had turned breech. They do crazy things when you're sleeping and you don't even know it!! Try laying on your back with your butt in the air. Google it, it's a natural way to get them to flip.

Tanya you totally did update, I remember reading half of that now! I have prego brain! Bummer you won't be able to see Emma again until you meet her, but it will be all worth it when you see her little face!!

Andi you seem in high spirits today, that's awesome! What a positive OPK will do to the TTC woman I tell you! :) Gramma's still in the hopsital and continues to have trouble breathing. They're thinking of doing a bronchial clean out while she's sedated so I'm hoping that will help her congestion and breathing troubles. I'll keep you guys updated, thanks for asking! :)

Loves yas!


----------



## waiting2012

So super excited!!! I told Adrian this evening on the way home..She is over the moon too..I told her though--got to clean the house on saturday (not that it is super dirty) but I feel like my mother is coming for a visit..:rofl:..You know--everything has to be perfect...I was trying to think about what to fix for dinner that day, and it dawned on me..She's 13 now..What will she want to eat? The last time we saw her was at her other sister's bday party and that was last April..(a year ago):sad1:..She was already very mature and grown up acting and Adrian is super excited but I'm afraid that the plans she has in her head for sunday won't come to be because of Sahara's maturity..I could be wrong..The last time Sahara was here in our home without my damn MIL was about 2-3 years ago...In Adrian's mind, her sister is still that little girl who liked to play dolls with her...I hope that she's not to disappointed. We will have a good day! Regardless! I'm thinking of doing a cake that says "Welcome Home Sahara"...I have so much I want to say to her but don't want to step on Jason's toes..I just want to tell her how much we love her, always have loved her... When Jason and I first started talking on the internet--that was one thing that drew me to him...He had a little girl who was almost a year old..I was never sure I would have more children and thought even then how wonderful to have a daughter if it wasn't my biological child..Then Adrian came along and people would comment on how they looked like twins not realizing that they were actually 21 months apart...We even used to dress them alike..LOL...My MIL wasn't a bitch then, and my kids felt loved by everyone.... I don't think Jason's relationship with his mother will ever be "right" but at least it will be with Sahara...:thumbsup:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just wanted to quickly pop and say that i'm thinking about all of you and i'm so sorry I haven't been on much!! This nausea is really getting to me. I've stayed home from work today because the "close to vomiting" feeling just isn't passing!!!!! 
Gonna do my very best to get on tonight and reply to everything i've missed!!
Sending love and positive thoughts to you all :) xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Amanda I hope you feel better soon......I only can quick update this morn. I have to have my son at the docs in an hour over an hour drive away....we had an emergency yesterday teacher called an said my son is threatening to bring knives to school and to stab kids....so yea we had to make an emergency doc appt for this morning instead of next week! Sooo have that this morning an I'm all going alone an having to get both boys ready an outta the house by 8 is not my thing LOL but we are almost ready except me :) haha.....Anyways.....I pee'd on 3 opk's or 2 I don't remember yesterday they were positive....sooo they went negative last night I took a few to see...then this morning they OPK's are positive again an my temp dropped so I'm thinking O is actually today :) OMGOSH!!!!! FINALLY something good happening an I actually have remembered to take my temp!!! Well thats all from me I'll update proper later today because tomorrow night we go to West Tennessee :) to my in laws :) I'll see you all later today an update on what happens with Tyler (8 and a half year old)


----------



## TandA08

Hey Amanda sorry to hear that the morning sickness has been so awful to ya! Hopefully it won't stick around for too long! Take care of yourself, get lots of rest, drink plenty of fluids, and eat lots of small snacks!! :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey Amanda:) Hope the morning sickness doesnt stay around to long:( That feeling of nausea all day must suck! But remember it will all be worth it in the end:)
Tanya-how have you been feeling? 
Andi-Looking forward to the update on your son, hope everything turns out ok!
Steph-that is so super exciting about Sahara coming this Sunday:) Will you still be going to court to try and adopt her or have custody of her?
Mandy-hope your feeling ok to and the ms doesnt have you down to much
Brooke-still playing in chicken coops? Get the eggy:)
ashley-how are you feeling? 
As for me, I guess the joys of the 2nd trimester are coming to an end, the last 2 months I have been full of energy but then the last 2 days or so I have been extremely exhausted again:( Hoping it does not last throughout the rest of the pregnancy because I dont want to stop working just yet, in about 3 weeks I want to cut my hours down but continue to work until doc says otherwise. I was watching this show today about girls giving birth at there homes and random places and never even knowing they were pregnant! It was crazy! They never gained much weight no symptoms no nothing! Pregnancy tests were negative also. That would be sooooo scary. Well hope you all are having a good day, I know I am jabbering on lol


----------



## calebsmom06

Down to 100 days left:)


----------



## TandA08

WOW Jenn - today is your last triple digit day!! Woohoo!!!!! :dance: That means tomorrow is my last triple digit day :haha: Sorry to hear you're starting to feel more tired again. I've been noticing the same thing. I adjusted my hours at work so that I come in a half hour later, now I work 7am to 4pm instead of 6:30am to 3:30pm. That extra half hour in the morning has been really helpful for my mornings, but by the afternoon I'm still just dead tired. I think I've seen that show you're talking about, is it called "I didn't know I was pregnant" or something like that?? It is crazy how you can go 9 months and totally miss all those signs, they obviously haven't been on BnB :rofl:

I can NOT get rid of this sharp pain in my right shoulder blade. It's been lingering around for the last 3 weeks or so now, and becoming more frequent and more bothersome. I've decided it's most likely a rib out of alignment and pinching a nerve, probably due to everything being shifted out of baby's way :haha: I made an appt with my chiro for tonight after work, so that oughta help at least for a little while. I love my chiro, I actually used to work for him 11 years ago. It just sucks that my current insurance doesn't cover chiropractic :nope: So it's outta pocket for me, but he does give me a little discount, so that helps...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

SO doc said not to worry that Tyler's thinking is off or something.....but he admitted to hearing voices in his head....wow the things I learn every day that I didn't know the day before....eeeehhhh....I told the doc what do I do when things get worse an he said just take all resources away...I'm thinking..."yea that'll solve it" with a smart attitude to it...ehhh I feel like I'm getting no where in the quest to learn about my child. Anyways he has another appt. tomorrow now with the psychologist...today was the psychiatrist! Anyways I have a HORRIBLE headache and I need to do a lotta things I just really don't feel like doing right now :( my head is killing me....I need to pack, need to get my aunts Mary Kay stuff to her.....ehhh....but my head is THROBBING :( 

100 more days :) that is only a little over 3 months OMGOSH :) time is flying for you ladies!!!!!!!!!! I pray to God above :) (I had a long talk with God last night to) that its my turn soon or at least give me an answer that its just not meant to be ever. My belly is also killing me an my sis n law an brother n law are going to TN to an she had her wisdom teeth out today...this outta be a blast LOL a bunch o gimps running around...and her brother (my hubby) is getting his wisdom teeth out in another month or two...he has the pre op appt tomorrow...but they don't want him to get it til after his 21 day TDY he leaves for around the 30th :( eh I'm gonna miss him...and it SUCKS he has to leave...but he's undeployable outside the US until his wisdom teeth are out LOL....at least I know he's not going anywhere else in the next 2 months :) hehe....well I will update more later I'm gonna take a quick little nap an try to make my head feel better :(


----------



## Affyash

Morning my lovelies! Hope everyone is doing OK. Seems to be pretty quiet around here! 

Andi, that's awful about your son, I hope they can help him. It sounds like he might be developing some form of schizophrenia with the voices? I've heard that it's a very treatable disease with the proper meds. Whatever is going on with him, I hope they can figure it out and get him treatment. Big hugs to you! And good luck catching the eggy this month, when does your husband leave again? When will he be back?

Steph, so happy to hear of Sahara again. I hope she has an awesome time with you guys and you all are happy with the visit. Definitely take pics!

Tanya I hope the chiropractor fixes you all up! I've been having some lower back pain that gets pretty bad at night. Hopefully I can get into a chiro soon too. Super congrats on almost double digits left! I can't believe how fast that little girl has grown!

Jenn super congrats to you too! You're going to have your little one so soon! I think when I started on this thread you and Tanya were 12 weeks or less even?? Amazing how time flies! Hope you get your energy back, maybe it's just a fluke thing. Get some rest this weekend!

Mandy and Amanda, hope you two are doing OK and keeping some foods down! I forgot to mention that taking vitamin b6 with unisom is supposed to work wonders on morning sickness. I didn't find this out until after mine had stopped. I think it was even on my prego paperwork from my doctor and I didn't know it! Look it up, it might really help you. 

Brooke dying in anticipation. You better post your tests no matter what!! FX for you hun!

So, Quinn is turning 2 on Friday!!! Can you believe it? He's so big. We're having his pictures taken on Fri and then having a birthday party on Sat. I'll post pics when I can. I might not be on a lot this weekend but I'll be thinking of you girls!! Oh and quick update on Grandma, she's still having trouble breathing sometimes so they're thinking of doing a treatment where they put her out and clean out her bronchial tubes for her. Hope this helps. My uncle was with her all day yesterday and it turns out, he's really sick today. I hope she didn't get re-exposed to anything. I'm thinking of her all the time, I really hope she pulls through. 

Love you girls!


----------



## calebsmom06

Andi-hope they are able to help your son, I know it seems like you are going through a constant struggle right now but remember that the storm will pass:) And yipee on the big O, make sure to get some BD in today tomorrow and the next day and maybe the next day to be sure to catch the eggy:)
Tanya- YES, its soooo exciting to go to the double digits:) and to know its really going to be about 14 days or so less than what it says:) I usuakkly work 9-6 which turns into about 7ish or 11-930 but I am going to talk to my doc to see if I can get cut down to strictly 40 hours or less and 3 days off instead of just 2, I think the 3 days off would work wonders:) But I wonder if I should talk to my boss about it or the doc to just get an excuse???? Hope your shoulder starts to feel better, I know it is HORRIBLE to have a pain while pregnant and not be able to take anything! have you tried a heating pad?
Ashley-thank you:) I wish I could rest this weekend haha weekends are when i work the most but I am off today and I have been relaxing and I will be off on Friday also. I think I may ask for tues wed thurs off until the baby is born, Im gonna talk to him within the next few weeks about it, just want to finish out this month full time first


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh and that is soooo exciting about Q turning 2:) and hope your grandma gets to feeling better and pray she didnt catch anything while your uncle was there and your uncle didnt catch what she has:( Prayers**


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry ladies.. Not read up yet.. Just finally taking a moment to breathe.. Took Adrian to the ortho doctor.. Stress fracture(s) of the foot. No weight bearing on that foot till after an MRI is done. So hour and half at the dictors, hour at the health place for walking boot and crutches since her doc thought the boot was better than a splint since she will wear it for awhile anyways, another to stop and get something to eat and bring her home to jason... Then back to work.. Skipping choir tonite.. I am plum wore out and I have to go back to work..lordy.. I will catch up when I can ladies...:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ohh no I hope her foot feels better soon...OUCH I hate fractures an then the feet swell up I've had stress fractures on my feet before they suck :( 

Well I called the docs office and left word b/c my belly is in too much pain today something just doesn't feel right an of course they haven't called back yet....I took a Lortab of hubbs that was laying around from his surgery :( I feel TERRIBLE....I just wanna nap! 

I just seriously started crying b/c I was changing out our Amazon Parrots food dish an he got his head stuck in the cage door....and I thought I'd NEVER get it out...then trying to get his head out I shut the door on his foot.....I cried so bad.....My hormones have to be outta whack! SERIOUSLY!

Then....my belly hurts really freaking bad an I need to still pack up things for tomorrow...and I'm just too blah to do it :( darn it......someone come HIT ME IN THE HEAD an make me work LOL....

Aww your Q is gonna be 2 that is such a great age :) I wish my baby was still 2...but nope he's in his TERRIBLE THREES lol.....well I'll update later ladies I'm gonna try to sneak in a nap my mom came to help me pack but this momma needs a nap :( plus here the past 3 nights I've woken up with night sweats...ewwwwwwwwww :( I'm seriously thinking my hormones are wayyyy off track right now!


----------



## TandA08

Ash how exciting that Quinn is turning 2!!! I can't wait to see the pics!!!! Sorry grandma hasn't had much improvement yet, hopefully they will be able to make her breathing easier! :hugs:

Steph, sorry to hear about Adrian's foot - just in time to interfere with Sahara's visit on Sunday! :grr: I'm sure you guys will have a blast anyway though!! Take pics! Other than today's hectic running around, how's desk work treatin ya? How are you doing? Seems like you've had plenty going on to keep you occupied! Love ya!

Jenn, I'm sure your Dr would gladly give you a note to cut your hours back. Then your boss won't be able to say anything about it. If we could afford it, I'd quit now... but we need to keep my health insurance until after the baby is born, but then hubby has to get off his butt and get us some private insurance. I guess this is the part where it sucks that he's self employed... 

I just got back from lunch, had salad and a Dr Pepper. Now I'm back at work to be bored for the afternoon, I'm sure... oh well. Just looking forward to my chiro appt!


----------



## brooke1993

Hi everyone :hugs:

Steph that is AWESOME news I am so very happy for you and your family!How are you feeling and how is your daughters foot?Prayers,Hugs and thoughts to u all xoxoxoxo

Ash I promise I will post pics,I am cd 21 so i have a few days left until I test I wont lie I tested today and BFN but i expected that lol,I hope your gram is feeling better and have continued to pray for her and for you as well.WOW big 2 for Q how exciting my baby girl will be 2 in june :( TIME FLYS 

Jenn how are you feeling? I am feeling better then I was as far as my leg goes but hmmmm about these semi painful boobies..Trying not to read to much into it but hope n pray that we get a BFP this month

Amanda I am so sorry your feeling blah and hope it passes for you soon xxxoxoxo :hugs:

well AF is due a week from 2day so we shall see,I am going 2 test again on fri FX 
Hugs and love


----------



## Affyash

OH Stephanie, that's awful about Adrian's foot! You guys have been dealt a shitty hand the last couple weeks. I'm sorry girl! Hope she's able to get up and move around when Sahara's there. Big hugs! And Tanya's right, I haven't even been asking about you. How is desk duty treating you? Are you feeling OK? Emotionally and physically? Hope all is well.

Andi I know what you mean about being hormonal, sometimes we women are just sensitive! Hope your nap was good and you're feeling better! Poor birdie head!

Tanya I have been SOOOO bored at work too! LOL! I guess it's better than being slammed! Hope your appt tonight gets you all straightened out. Rest easy!

Brooke so excited for you! I think I got my BFP on the night of 9DPO and remember it was SUUUUPER faint. So don't worry, you're not out yet. It is just too early. Good luck!!

And Jenn I'm sure Tanya's right, if you get the doctor's note, your boss won't even being able to say no. It's all good, take time for yourself right now! :)


----------



## calebsmom06

Thanks:) I think the 3 days off instead of 2 would work wonders but if I cant get that then the cut back hours are good, I will take whatever:) I am so excited:) We have our appointment tomorrow with the contractor to do some minor construction on our house for the babies room:) I am so excited:) We are basically turning our 4 bedroom house into a 5 bedroom house:) I know it seems a little extreme but we have a huuuuge laundry room and want to move the washer/dryer into the garage close off a door that leads to the back yard and put a window and move my husbands son into that room and in the upstairs room we are replacing the carpet and closet doors and painting and all that stuff for that room to be the babies:) oh and of course have the connections for the washer dryer put into the garage. Its just alot of little stuff but I am excited to finally get everything started
Andi-so sorry about your bird and your stomach pains, Are you sure this trip is a good idea if your still hurting like you are?
Ashley-yea 15 weeks tomorrow:)
Steph-hope adrian gets to feeling better, yea that has got to suck to have her foot like that! Hope she is doing ok:(


----------



## calebsmom06

Brooke-I didnt get my bfp until 11 dpo and I really thought I was out, I had just had my miscarriage the previous month, hope it all works out for you:) And sore boobies yay good sign:)
Tanya-I am right there with you, if I stop working then I have to pay my insurance out of pocket and that is not in my budget right now so I am staying as long as I can lol, hopefully he is able to find a good family insurance at a decent price:) I had talked to my benefits dept last week and its 100 percent certain that we will not be adding the baby to my insurance! It adds 200 per week to my insurance! Thats outrageous!


----------



## waiting2012

I will go back hit "Thanks" to everyone, but with my connection as it is..I figured better do this QUICK! :rofl:...
Well, got home threw some stouffer's salsbury steaks in the microwave, and some sort of potatoe and ham stuff that I found in the frozen food aisle...Gave Adrian her plate--she is not liking the crutches at all nor the fact that she can't go to her friend's house...OH, LORD...I just had to go and help her to the bathroom--she wasn't done eating and she has 2 momma cats in her room so its not like she could just leave her plate somewhere...I told her--if your smart--eat in the bathroom..Does that make me a bad mother to want to be able to sit down and eat my dinner and rest for 2 seconds? I guess it does..:sad1:..Sorry...
Desk duty is going good...Had no cramping today--believe it or not! UNTIL I got home and was getting supper started...I can't wait to get back in my classroom..My kiddos are missing me bad!

Ashe--Happy Birthday to Quinn, Happy Birthday to Quinn, HAAAAAAAPPPY BIRRRTTTHHHHDAAAY to QUUUUIIINN!! Happy Birthday to Quinn! :happydance::happydance::happydance:!! Yes, say goodbye to terrible twos--and hello HORRIFIC THREES! :rofl::rofl::rofl:..I speak from experience--remember my graduates are 3 when they leave my room and God bless the other teacher!! :rofl:

Jenn--I hope you boss lets you cut back your hours hun! You need the rest!! Pretty soon you won't be getting much of it! :winkwink:

Tanya--I'm sorry I don't remember what you posted hun! :sad1:, Forgive me..but I hope your day is going good! :hugs:

Ashe--oh, yeah--hope your grandma is doing good sweetie--she's in my prayers hun!

Amanda--I hope you feel better soon! After month 3 it all gets better usually! :hugs:

Mandy--How goes it hun??? Hope your M/S isn't to bad! :hugs:

ANDI--Yep I'm YELLING AT YOU! Go to the ER! With the fact that you had that laproscopic procedure--you could have peritinitis (can't spell it for shit) but its a tear or hole in the sack that surrounds your stomach, intestines etc. It is serious! It can cause pain--You need to get checked out! It happens sometimes--but the best way to know for sure is to get it checked out! Prayers hun that its nothing to serious but after my gallbladder surgery done laproscopically--I didn't have the complications you are having--sounds very serious!

Laura--Hope your doing good hun!

Brooke--Just a few more days sweetie! Your not out yet this month--those tingly sore boobs could be your body getting ready for a "rainbow" bean!! FXed sweetie!!

I'm sure I forgot something somewhere, or forgot someone..OH YEAH! Steph went to the Dr after having some oddly enough :bfp: hpts--and GOT A :bfp: urine test there!!! :happydance:...She texted me--3 years from the day she lost one of the twins...A double blessing from above! (I hope I got that right about the twins)...:hugs::happydance: SO happy for her!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Fabulous news about the new construction Jenn!! I can't wait to see how it all goes for you!!!


----------



## TandA08

Ash, thanks, my chiro appt was great. They were all super stoked to find out that I'm pregnant! And after the adjustment, I felt 10lbs lighter! It was great! I just hope it stays that way today. I'm really convinced it's the sitting at my desk. The Dr. told me to get up and move around often. I told him I get up and walk to the bathroom at LEAST once an hour!! :haha:

Jenn :wohoo: you're in the double digits!! YAY!!!


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi Ladies.

so guess what...my Dad called me yesterday! I don't know if I mentioned it or not but well we don't have a good relationship but I take it for what it is. I hear from him about once a month or so. Well he called cuz he was feeling down because he got a big fine from his log book (he's a long haul driver...goes into the states) and he was upset because it might interfere with his ability to move out closer to us...I told him about baby. He was happy, asked if we were okay financially. Today is his birthday. I was going to call him again today but he called me and said that he'd like a granddaughter. lol. I'm just going to take what I can get and not get to emotional about it. It's just the way he is but I"m not going to invest too much into him because he's not around much. I'm really hoping that once he sells the house him and his Ex own and gets away from that whole family, things will start to get better. I know he regrets not really knowing Matty.

Well also, okay in order to understand this I have to start in 2008.
we had what Josh calls the Trifecta. In May 2008 we bought a house, then we got married. In July, at a friend's wedding, a lady that Josh knows from childhood came up to us and said "I have to tell you guys....your going to have a baby this time next year." she's a psychic. Not one of those ones that you see on TV either. She had a regular job and all that but she just knows things. She's never wrong. So well, of course we got pregnant in November and Matty was born at the end of Aug 2009. Well two things happened after that. Last summer, that same lady saw Josh's mom saw Rhoda (the lady) at a party and she came up to her and told her "Tell Josh that he's going to have a little girl in his life soon." and that was that....but before that, at my mom's wedding shower, my aunt hired a psychic to come and do readings. I don't know how good she actually is...it was for entertainment but she said the following to me:
- going to have some trouble losing weight but not to worry, it will start to pick up
- going to get pregnant within the next year (she stated that a year for me was from my birthday Feb 3 to Feb 2 of the next year) and that I would be very fertile
- and that Josh made a great choice in choosing to go into business with my Step-dad
oh and she also said that I should get out of the job i was in because it was bad news (that was May...they laid me off in July... actually they laid off the entire company across Ontario and Quebec putting some 1500 workers out on the street without notice)

Okay so, I didn't believe her about the baby because well the 'year' was up but I guess conceiving on Mar11 is pretty close to my 'year end' and when two psychic's say that a baby was in my immediate future...something must be up. :happydance::happydance:

It's funny too cuz I read tarot cards myself and right before I found out I was pregnant the first time, I did my friend's card and she got a card that said that there was going to be a baby in her immediate future. she laughed and said "IT's probably you." Of course I laughed and said no... then I shuffled the cards very well and did my own and I got the same exact card. A week later...the test came back pos.

So Josh had forgotten about Rhoda's prediction. she predicted that Matty was a boy as well...so now he's gone off the boy theory and is convinced it's a girl, like I've been saying all along. so names....we decided on Allyson.

Sorry for the long winded explanation. I just thought it was more than a coincidence.

I hope everyone else is having a good day.

Steph...so excited for you getting to see your step-daughter. I'm sure her and Adrian will get a long fine. they just have to find some common interests again and then it will be like they never missed any time together. It was like that with my cousins sometimes. I hope her foot gets better fast. I'm sorry that you've still got some crampiness. I'm thinking about you all the time.

Ash - YAY! Quinn is 2. I loved age 2 until a few months ago when Matty started being a brat. He has his moments but over all he's a good kid, as I"m sure Q is. I hope he gets lots of presents and has a happy day!

Andi - I hope that this is your month and if the pain gets worse definitely go and get it checked out...better safe and than sorry

Brooke - +OPK's look promising. I'm hoping it's your month too.

Amanda - try the preggie pops. It's helped me. My MS isn't too bad yesterday and today but it comes and goes.

Congrats to the other Stephanie on her BFP! Prayers for a safe 9 months.

and to anyone else I missed...I'm sorry. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Great News about you dad Mandy! I hope it all works out to where he is closer to ya'll! And I bet its a girl for you too! Seems that is the trend here...LOL

Hope everyone is having a good day! Adrian was up on her own at 5:30 this morning, dressed and ready for school...Wow..It was such an easy morning! I got a text from Steph and she had pics of her FRE and Answer tests that she took last night--Def :bfp: for her!! And on her thread on the PG Test board--she has pics of the rainbows she saw yesterday--gifts from her sweet girl in Heaven! I'm just tickled for her! 
I, myself, had a good cry but feel much better and more upbeat..I guess it was coming but it just kind of hit me...She asked if I was for sure not trying because she wants us to be bump buddies...I wish I could say yes to that--but I have this feeling--it just won't happen this year..Waiting2012 is going to be Waiting2013...Sucks but its a fact I faced this morning..Probably part of the reason I broke down...
I may start checking in once or twice during the day--its been something I decided this morning--I don't want to feel mopey but yet I don't want to miss out on what everyone's up to..And I can't wait to see Andi's and Brooke's :bfp: announcement!! I know its coming...I hope everyone understands...I can always be found on facebook, or email [email protected] or text me: 940-735-4069...I know just about everyone has probably already got this stuff, but at least you've got it for sure...Not leaving--just taking a break from being on here so much...I figure a once or twice a day check in is not really leaving at all anyways...I will be on at lunch time to see how everyone is, but I'm going to reserve my evenings for time with the family..I'm sure ya'll understand!...

Luv you ladies--and when my spirits get back in check--I'll probably be on more..If something "big" happens on my end--I'll of course update ya'll too...I will post pics sunday or monday--when I can get on of the kiddos... :hugs:


----------



## Kahlan83

waiting2012 said:


> Great News about you dad Mandy! I hope it all works out to where he is closer to ya'll! And I bet its a girl for you too! Seems that is the trend here...LOL
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day! Adrian was up on her own at 5:30 this morning, dressed and ready for school...Wow..It was such an easy morning! I got a text from Steph and she had pics of her FRE and Answer tests that she took last night--Def :bfp: for her!! And on her thread on the PG Test board--she has pics of the rainbows she saw yesterday--gifts from her sweet girl in Heaven! I'm just tickled for her!
> I, myself, had a good cry but feel much better and more upbeat..I guess it was coming but it just kind of hit me...She asked if I was for sure not trying because she wants us to be bump buddies...I wish I could say yes to that--but I have this feeling--it just won't happen this year..Waiting2012 is going to be Waiting2013...Sucks but its a fact I faced this morning..Probably part of the reason I broke down...
> I may start checking in once or twice during the day--its been something I decided this morning--I don't want to feel mopey but yet I don't want to miss out on what everyone's up to..And I can't wait to see Andi's and Brooke's :bfp: announcement!! I know its coming...I hope everyone understands...I can always be found on facebook, or email [email protected] or text me: 940-735-4069...I know just about everyone has probably already got this stuff, but at least you've got it for sure...Not leaving--just taking a break from being on here so much...I figure a once or twice a day check in is not really leaving at all anyways...I will be on at lunch time to see how everyone is, but I'm going to reserve my evenings for time with the family..I'm sure ya'll understand!...
> 
> Luv you ladies--and when my spirits get back in check--I'll probably be on more..If something "big" happens on my end--I'll of course update ya'll too...I will post pics sunday or monday--when I can get on of the kiddos... :hugs:

You do whatever you have to Steph to start feeling better. You can add me on Facebook. Mandy Godwin. My picture is of Sable so I'll be easy to spot. I haven't announced on there yet about my PG. We're going to wait until 3 months although most of my "friends" are family that already know....
I will PM u my cell number. I have unlimited text so I don't think long distance is a concern. My email is [email protected] I check it constantly! IT's on my blackberry so it tells me as soon as I have a message.

Love you lots :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Steph, we of course completely understand! We will be thinking of you all the time, and happy that you are still checking in! I don't blame you at all for taking the evenings for your family! You deserve it as much as they do! We love you! :hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

Steph I totally agree with Tanya you have to do whatever you have to do for yourself to get through how your feeling,There are no right or wrong feelings they just are and I am glad (not to sound mean) that you had a good cry I feel we need them every now and then and you have been through alot,I will continue 2 pray for you as I always do as well as the other ladies.

I am cd22 and am really just feeling out I took a test I KNOW I KNOW still early but no sore bbs today and just feel like we didnt do it but if not I am going back to NTNP because I am starting 2 drive myself crazy!

Hugs 2 u all


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks Ladies! I'll be looking for you on Facebook Mandy! I don't mention anything pg related there--I keep it all on the up and up if you know what I mean..I play my games mostly--and I haven't played a lot until here recently... My kids pic is my profile pic--its an old one too--hopefully--that will be updated!:happydance: Also--got you in my contacts now! I do text but you can ask Jenn and Tanya and Ashe--Its not often, but I do-do it! :winkwink:

Brooke...Going to shoot you with horse shit girl! I told you this weekend at the earliest! AF is still days away--not due till next wednesday!! Shame on you!:dohh::rofl::rofl:

I know everyone will be fine with me checking in just once or twice a day--shoot sometimes that's all I get some days...

I love ya'll!! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## calebsmom06

Dont have time to reply properly but wanted to pop in and say Congrats Tanya! You are officially at 100 days to go:) I will try to get on later but not sure if I will be able to, baby was kicking half the night last night so I am exhausted!


----------



## TandA08

Jenn! Emma was busy kicking all night last night too! :haha:

Hopefully they let us get some much needed rest tonight!


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies,
Well as promised I am uploading my BFN from this am,I have a question have any of you used these tests and if so whats your opinion on using them early?Or whats your opinion on these tests?

I luv u all and thinking of u all,Hope you all have a relaxing weekend.I will drop back in later
:hugs: :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSC07997.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 6









DSC07998.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## calebsmom06

Brooke-I really have no experience with these tests and have trouble reading the strips so I cant really say, it always throws me off seeing the 2 pink lines. Ive only used the frer as well as the digital to confirm at the end.
It is pretty quiet on here today, I am off of work, fixing to clean up and run some errands, I went to McCalisters and got a baked potato and it was so AWESOME! I know potatoes are probally the worst carbs you can eat but oh well it was super yummy!


----------



## brooke1993

calebsmom06 said:


> Brooke-I really have no experience with these tests and have trouble reading the strips so I cant really say, it always throws me off seeing the 2 pink lines. Ive only used the frer as well as the digital to confirm at the end.
> It is pretty quiet on here today, I am off of work, fixing to clean up and run some errands, I went to McCalisters and got a baked potato and it was so AWESOME! I know potatoes are probally the worst carbs you can eat but oh well it was super yummy!

Thanks and baked potoates arent bad hun they are better then eating french frys :hugs: I am having an awful day to be honest i dont feel it will EVER happen again and I just am getting sad mad and impateint I feel like I can feel AF on her way I am VERY moody 2day even DH said so and I see nothing on my tests and I had a positive OPK on 4/10 so that was 10 days ago so I def should be seeing something by now I feel mentally drained from TTC I try to take it easy and not think about it and I just feel like it @ times consumes me and I dont like that feeling @ all :cry::cry::cry::cry: I am sorry to be a downer.I just dont know how to feel or what to think anymore.I lost that baby 1/3 and feel like its Not fair then I see some ladies who deliever babies who dont make it so I ask myself how can i be so damn selfish to feel like I have any room to complain 

:cry::cry::cry::cry: I just know I am "out" this month and I really just dont know how much longer I can do this 2 myself and 2 dh every month....I think I am going 2 give up :cry::cry: I just cant do it anymore.I see many ladies on here struggling to have their 1st chid and I have been blessed with a healthy beautiful daughter so I shouldnt complain and am trying not to 
Love you all,Brooke :hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Yum Jenn, a baked potato sounds great right now!

Sorry, Brooke, I do not recognize that type of test either. I've only used the FRER and once I used a blue dye, but I prefer the FRERs.

It has been quiet on here today, I hope everyone is having a good day - it's FRIDAY!! Have a great weekend everyone!! 

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Just checking in ladies...Been busy as all get out today...Not long until I go back to work from lunch..I've been staying busy on FB too....I've been catching up my games which does take a bit of time and my mind off of things ya know...

Brooke--I've used strip tests before hun--I don't care for them one bit...I would say use them while you have them, but when the "real" testing date gets closer--say Monday or tuesday--try a FRE or Answer test...Don't let those hormones get ya crazy hun! Thats all it is--hormones! THINK POSITIVE! Positive breeds Positive..Ya know? When you feel like there is no more hope, or that it didn't happen--remind yourself--it WILL HAPPEN. Your womb is open and waiting for it's next guest..Like Amanda said once before--visualize the baby growing there, welcome the egg...Breathe in and breathe out--EVERYTHING will work out, and I really think you have the chance that you've been waiting for hun! :hugs: Luv ya sweetie!! Its going to be ok! I just know it! You are what 9 DPO today--did you know that only 30-40% of women get a positive that early? I think the numbers may actually be less than that! And Fertility Friend says that the average :bfp: is on day 13--1 day before AF is even due! Early positives are rare--and we torture ourselves with testing too early because we are not a patient species when it comes to stuff like this...I wonder if the ladies that we envy for getting pregnant so easily--get pregnant because they AREN'T worrying about getting pregnant...I'm not saying that TTC is a waste of time--but I really wish somedays that I wasn't armed with the knowledge of it all that I am. When I got pregnant with my son--I was an idiot when it came to TTC, with Adrian--I knew enough to know that a person ovulates 14 days before their next period so we just had sex every other day leading from AF to the other..I was around 26 at the time--so it wasn't like I was young and that spry..:rofl:..It will happen hun!! Have faith in yourself--I have faith in it...:hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well! Has anyone heard from Andi? I hope she got her stomach checked out!

Happy Friday to All!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Brooke-dont feel down, have you tried making sure to do the deed from 3 days before ovulation up until 3 days after ovulation? Thats what me and hubby did, I think it was a 10 day stretch of every day sex and we caught it:) Your time will come it will just dont rush it its all in God's time, it something only he can control, it is out of our hands so try not to stress. And the baked potato lol was probally worse than french fries with the butter and sour cream and everything that I had on it haha!

Tanya-hope you enjoy your weekend off:) I think I am the only one on here that has to actually work on weekends:( Oh well, I plan to take a weekend off next month, we are going to make a trip to san antonio for a weekend to get a little vacation with the boys before the baby comes into our lifes, we are going to the zoo, wax museum, ripleys believe it or not and indiana jones 4d and possibly the caverns:) I am looking forward to it:)

Steph-hope you enjoyed your lunch and you are feeling ok, how much longer until you get to be with the kiddos again?


----------



## TandA08

Oh Jenn, your vacation sounds like it will be wonderful! We are having quite the heat wave this week. It's 90(F) outside, and my thermometer at my desk says it's 83 at my desk! 83 FREAKIN DEGREES INSIDE!!!!! The heat is KILLING me, LOL. And my poor feet and ankles are sooooo swollen - I wanna soak my feet in an ice bath :haha: I'm sitting here at my desk with my shoes off, wriggling my toes and flexing my ankles trying to get better circulation.... At least it's supposed to start cooling down after today, and even rain again on Thursday - what the heck! :wacko:


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Just checking in ladies...Been busy as all get out today...Not long until I go back to work from lunch..I've been staying busy on FB too....I've been catching up my games which does take a bit of time and my mind off of things ya know...
> 
> Brooke--I've used strip tests before hun--I don't care for them one bit...I would say use them while you have them, but when the "real" testing date gets closer--say Monday or tuesday--try a FRE or Answer test...Don't let those hormones get ya crazy hun! Thats all it is--hormones! THINK POSITIVE! Positive breeds Positive..Ya know? When you feel like there is no more hope, or that it didn't happen--remind yourself--it WILL HAPPEN. Your womb is open and waiting for it's next guest..Like Amanda said once before--visualize the baby growing there, welcome the egg...Breathe in and breathe out--EVERYTHING will work out, and I really think you have the chance that you've been waiting for hun! :hugs: Luv ya sweetie!! Its going to be ok! I just know it! You are what 9 DPO today--did you know that only 30-40% of women get a positive that early? I think the numbers may actually be less than that! And Fertility Friend says that the average :bfp: is on day 13--1 day before AF is even due! Early positives are rare--and we torture ourselves with testing too early because we are not a patient species when it comes to stuff like this...I wonder if the ladies that we envy for getting pregnant so easily--get pregnant because they AREN'T worrying about getting pregnant...I'm not saying that TTC is a waste of time--but I really wish somedays that I wasn't armed with the knowledge of it all that I am. When I got pregnant with my son--I was an idiot when it came to TTC, with Adrian--I knew enough to know that a person ovulates 14 days before their next period so we just had sex every other day leading from AF to the other..I was around 26 at the time--so it wasn't like I was young and that spry..:rofl:..It will happen hun!! Have faith in yourself--I have faith in it...:hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Has anyone heard from Andi? I hope she got her stomach checked out!
> 
> Happy Friday to All!!

:* ty so much Steph I wish I could wrap u in a lil box and ship u 2 me  you ALWAYS make me feel so much better I am crying my eyes out and idk why  I guess it touches my heart that after all you have been through you STILL take the time to cheer me and the others on and you are always there for me and the others no matter what  your a HUGE blessing in my life and I am so glad I met you and joined your thread.And your right I need to be more positive.I was thinking last night what if I just threw it up here I am PREGGO  I think I just went alil crazy today bc I expect things on MY time when really its all in gods hand and no matter what I want he has the last say and when its my time he will bless me and for now I need to count my blessings and know that some ladies havent been blessed yet so I have no right to complain....Again ty Steph and how are you feeling???How is Adrian foot?I hope better  I would text you but I have no service here BUT as soon as my contract with sprint is up next month I am going to net 10 as my friends and family all have them and all have service here.I am kind of in the sticks  I hope you have a awesome weekend and i will be sure to check back in I want to wait until sunday to test,Monday would probably be better  but I am impatient but @ the same time I hate the feeling when I see a BFN so i plan to wait until sunday evening after a 2 hour hold....I am not peeing more then normal and boobs are only a bit sore when pressed,cm is lotion like with alil wetness sorry if tmi 
And I am VERY tired but I am also stressed.I have held back on a few things that have been going on in my life as I dont want to come here and make a fuss over things that arent as bad as what others are going through.
I luv u all and hope u know I pray for my BNB sisters every night *

*Tanya ty for taking a look.This is my 1st month with these tests too so unsure if they are any good but from what Steph says I am assuming they arent.How have you been feeling???Emma will be here before you know it I cant wait to see pictures of her I bet she will be so beautiful and I am unsure why when I picture her I SEE loads of dark hair and I dont even know what u or your dh look like  guess just a feeling I have and in case I never said I am going to say she will be 7 lbs 8 oz and be 19 inches and be born in the middle of the night with a fast labor  I am not physic just a guess and I know I just spelled that wrong lol...Hugs and love enjoy your weekend give that baby girl of yours a tummy rub from me please and send me some baby vibes,I just read so editing I hope your feet feel better soon hun,And that that heat wave cools down soon,I hate when its that hot out *

*Ash how are you feeling?How is your gram?And how is Q? I hope all is well for you dear,I think I missed your ultrasound pic would you post it again for me please my love???I really think your having a GIRL we shall see...when do you think they will do a gender scan?I hope you have a good weekend,Rub your belly for me please 2 send me some baby vibes  and be sure your getting enough rest hun I know you have alot going on *

*Andi How are you feeling???Better I hope even if u cant update please text someone so they can for you hun we all worry.Have you ovulated yet?I am praying that this month is your cycle  Have a nice weekend and a relaxing one *

*Steph (other one) CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!Thats awesome news!! Very happy for you  How are you feeling??Good I hope.Have a nice weekend and try to relax, please rub your belly and send me baby vibes this weekend *

*Amanda how are you feeling?Good I hope  I am hoping you have a scan soon so we can all see your baby  I hope you have a wonderful weekend,Please rub your belly and send me baby vibes this weekend *

*Mandy how have you been feeling??Good I hope  please rub your belly for me this weekend  I am PRAYING very hard for my BFP this month  Hope all is well and you have a nice weekend *

*Jenn hope work went by quickly for you,How are you feeling?I know you said your baby boy has been pretty active lately @ night hoping he lets you get some rest  I hope you have a nice weekend and please rub that baby belly of yours and send me some baby vibes  I hope you have a nice relaxing weekend.How are you feeling otherwise?Will you have another u/s before you hold your lil prince?? Sounds like you have a nice weekend planned for next weekend,Something 2 look forward to  Enjoy and ty for your thoughtful words your very right!! *

*If I MISSED ANYONE I am very sorry  many hugs and luv 2 all my BNB sisters *

*I have just 1 more question LOL dont shoot me with horse sh*t  how many DPO were you when you got a bfp and on what test? *

*I am feeling more cheerful now as you all can see from my colorful post  I need to finish mowing my aunts lawn and get dinner started.I will pop back on later....DH is gone for the night to his brothers as he worked near there all week and he is just to tired to make the 3 hour trip tonight so my aunt and I are planning on doing our nails and renting a movie and relaxing,But once Aliah and my aunt are in bed i will be back on *

*If I had 3 wishes they would be for us ALL to be preggers together  For us all to meet in person  and for us all to never be in anymore emotional or physical pain *


----------



## TandA08

Brooke, I so hope you're wrong about Emma's birth weight :rofl: I am hoping for a 6lb baby, not a 7 pounder LOL! I was only 5lbs 13oz and DH was something like 6lb 7oz. Middle of the night would be fine, and fast labor would be great :haha: And we both have dark hair, but were blonde as toddlers, LOL so we'll see. One thing I do know - she will have the bluest eyes! Between all the blue eyes in my family and all the blue eyes in DH's family!!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone...I'm currently in my TWW at 9dpo. From what I've read on here so far you all sound like such a warm, loving group of ladies.:flower:I have 3 children TTC my fourth and would love for it to be a girl, but will of course feel happy and blessed with whatever God wants to give us.

I used the pink wondfo test yesterday and it showed a very faint line, but looked more like an evap to me so I'm just going to wait a couple more days until the results would be more accurate. I've put myself through so much the last several months with testing early that I don't think I can do that anymore. My cycles have been really long and irregular the last 6 months so that makes it all worse. Instead of getting a chance to POSSIBLY get pregnant every month it's been more like every 2-2 1/2 months that I get that chance:wacko:This cycle I took soy isoflavones and actually ovulated around day 20 so I'm really hoping this will be it for us. Just so hard to be positive about it sometimes. 

Anyway, sorry for my complaining...I hope all of you ladies get your BFP's really soon. Sticky baby dust to all!:hugs:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! Here I am :) So so sorry i've not been on much, morning sickness has defintely been getting the better of me. That and the fatigue!! :sleep: Gonna do my best to reply to everything, sorry if I miss something though or if I ask a question that's already been answered!!!

Mandy, I love your ultrasound pictures, beautiful! That's great your measurements coincide with your opk/dates too! :) Sorry if you've already mentioned, but did you figure out names for bub yet? I know you were having a bit of trouble with your mums name. Hope it's all worked out :)

Steph, i'm so so sorry to hear what has happened :( but i'm absolutely thrilled to hear about Sahara and the visitation :) definitely the good news you needed!
And of course, we respect your decision , you do what you need to hun :) Thinking of you!! Oh and i've saved your number in my phone :) I'll text you one day so you can get my number because I dont know area codes and all that, it all confuses me haha. But i'll wait until I know your online so I don't end up texting you at 2am your time! :) Sending you lots of hugs! xx

Andi, how are you feeling hun? I hope the pain and bleeding you've had eases up completely for you!! That's a great line on your OPK too! Fingers crossed for this month! 

Tanya, glad to hear your chiro appt went well and you're feeling better!! Glad to hear everyone there was happy for you too!! I can't wait for my dr's appt so I can tell him haha, he was thrilled for me last time :) 

Jenn, sorry to hear all your energy is dropping and your getting exhausted again :( That would definitely suck!! Hope it starts coming back soon and your able to keep working a bit longer!! Has your doctor scheduled any ultrasounds for you yet? how crazy if he hasn't!! 

Ash, hows your grandmother going? I hope she is doing well!! Can't believe your 15 weeks already :) Cannot wait to find out what your having!!! Thanks for the tip on the vitamin b6 too! I'll have to look into it!!
I think I missed Quinn's birthday too!!! Sorry hun!!! So, HAPPY BIRTHDAY QUINN!!!!! Hope he had the best day :) 

Brooke, rubbing my belly and sending lots of positive vibes your way! Sorry about the BFN, just hoping it is too early to tell! How many DPO are you? 

Laura, did I read right? You got your BFP!? Congrats hun :)

Stephanie, (belated welcome) :) haha. How is everything going with you? Did I read right, you got your BFP? I sure hope so :) Congrats :)

Sorry again if I missed anything!!

As for me, the other day I had off work, I felt AWFUL all day, it ended up going away at about 6pm but came back later on in the night, it was extreme nausea and a bit of vomiting. Yuck!! Haven't been that sick since which is great!!! Just little bits of nausea here and there! I told my boss as well the day after I wasn't at work because she was asking how I was feeling so I told her I wanted to have a meeting with her and yeah. She took it so so well and has been amazing since!! She was looking into the maternity leave for me and said I get paid leave for appointments too :D She's taken heavy lifting off me too and has said to play up back pain to everyone else which is great coz I didn't wanna tell anyone else at work until 12/13 weeks! So now she's helping me bag up coin (I work in a bank) and she puts my tin of money away and gets it out in the mornings so I don't have to :) So good to not have to hide it from her anymore! She said just to run off if I need to and she'll come and take over :) 
Have any of you ladies tested after 6-7 week pregnant? I ask because I have been lately, mostly with OPKs because I have more of them and i've been getting dark dark test lines and then every saturday morning i've been using my IC HPTs, well last saturdays test line was way darker then the control line, even after it had dried but todays when I took it, the line came up straight away and it was dark but I went back to sleep after doing the test for about 3 hours and when I woke up the test line was lighter then the control!! I was so worried so I googled it and found something about the hook effect. I think it's when there is too much hcg in your system around 6-7 weeks that it confuses the hpt and it ends up lighter, sometimes the test line is non existent and gives a false negative! I read that if you dilute the same pot of urine with water then the diluted test actually comes up darker then the non diluted one! How crazy! Anyway, I was quite worried thinking something was going wrong but my mind is at ease now (mostly!) I kinda love the fact that my hcg must be very very high :) A website also reiterated for me that a hpt is only there to tell if you are pregnant, not how far along you are! Which made me feel even better :)
Going to see my usual doctor next thursday to get the results for my blood test I had a few weeks ago and i'm gonna get a ref for an ultrasound, I wanna get one at 9-10 weeks when i'll be on holidays and also one at 12-13 weeks just for the peace of mind before we actually announce the pregnancy. I think we'll probably have to pay for the 12-13 week scan though which is fine. I know the chances of anything happening after seeing the ultrasound is small but I wanna be sure everything is still fine at 12-13 weeks before we tell everyone :)
Well thats as far as my updates go :) Gonna do my best to be on as much as possible xxxx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh, I forgot to mention that I did end up laybuying that furniture! We got the pram, car seat, cot, a different change table and a chest of drawers :) 

Annnnd, welcome bnporter81, what's your name? Hope you get your bfp soon :) x


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just sitting here eating roses chocolates and looking at my wedding dress and thought i'd put up some pictures :) Fingers crossed I can still fit into it after having bub :\ I better stop eating all these chocolates hahaha
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-04-21 at 6.35.00 PM.png
File size: 349.6 KB
Views: 7









Screen shot 2012-04-21 at 6.38.11 PM.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## brooke1993

AmandaBaby said:


> Just sitting here eating roses chocolates and looking at my wedding dress and thought i'd put up some pictures :) Fingers crossed I can still fit into it after having bub :\ I better stop eating all these chocolates hahaha

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Beautiful!!!!How are you feeling??
Yummm chocolate,,,I "_think_ I may be pregnant....my boobs are very heavy feeling and I was alittle sick to my belly when I 1st woke up and I took 2 tests and they BOTH look like bfp well VVVVVVVVV faint bfp but I cant really capture it in a picture :shrug: I will test again tonight and post :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

welcome Bn! Gotta have a name! Not sure I can always say BN to ya!...lol
Seems you and Brooke are cycling around the same time right now! I hope you get your :bfp: sweetie! Feel free to stay a spell and kick your feet up! Nothing is off limits here.. So dont be surprised about what you might read...lol
WELCOME!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

waiting2012 said:


> welcome Bn! Gotta have a name! Not sure I can always say BN to ya!...lol
> Seems you and Brooke are cycling around the same time right now! I hope you get your :bfp: sweetie! Feel free to stay a spell and kick your feet up! Nothing is off limits here.. So dont be surprised about what you might read...lol
> WELCOME!!!!!:hugs:

Thanks for the warm welcome:hugs:My name is Bethany. I'm hoping this is our month. We've been trying about 5 months now and at this point you almost don't want to get your hopes up for fear of disappointment again. I keep trying to tell myself that it will happen in God's time when it's meant to, but it still gets depressing not knowing when that will be. I'm 10 dpo today and had a BFN, but I know women get BFPs even later than that so I'm trying to stay positive!:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

Yay Amanda!! I knew telling your boss would work out sweetie!! Love the dress hun! I am sure youll fit it just fine! :hugs: great news to about the furniture! Text me anytime hun.. If its middle of the night I will get it when I wake up...:winkwink:

Brooke! Did I read right 2 possible :bfp:s???? :happydance:
Cant wait hun!! I told ya sweetie!

Been busy here and on my ph, maybe later I can get online.. Just getting everything as close to perfect as I can.. I know my MIL and she will 3rd degree Sahara after her visit hoping to find something she can use in court.. We are a busy family and sometimes busy equals.a luttle mess but not pigpen dirty ya know?.. Needless to say nearly perfect but def lived in..lol adrians foot is good so far. Still hurts some.. Back with my class monday I cant wait any longer!.


----------



## waiting2012

Well.. Welcome Bethany! 5 months can feel like a long time!:hugs:.. Hopefully your wait wont be to much longer!... We have been ttc for 11years this july.. I can get pg but not stay that way.. I think that is is the most fustrating part... Gail said I would concieve my ladt in January 2013..i was hoping for sooner than that though...:sad1: sorry for typos.. On my ph.


----------



## bnporter81

waiting2012 said:


> Well.. Welcome Bethany! 5 months can feel like a long time!:hugs:.. Hopefully your wait wont be to much longer!... We have been ttc for 11years this july.. I can get pg but not stay that way.. I think that is is the most fustrating part... Gail said I would concieve my ladt in January 2013..i was hoping for sooner than that though...:sad1: sorry for typos.. On my ph.

So sorry to hear about your losses. I've only had 1 miscarriage, but it only takes one to know how hard it is emotionally and physically. My heart goes out to every woman who's been there. I hope it ends up happening for you very soon and that it ends up being a sticky little bean, too:hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

:( :( :( AF came today 4 days early :shrug: I am very very sad and dont know whats going on last month 26 day cycle and now a 24 day cycle.I will check back in when I am feeling better I am VERY crampy and so sad :(


----------



## bnporter81

So sorry, Brooke...hope you get to feeling better and end up getting a BFP this next cycle:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

yes I will still get another ultrasound before I see my prince:) The doc has not scheduled one in his office yet, I just had the dating scan with him when I was 9 weeks the other 2 were out of pocket from the 3d specialists. I should get one from my doc still which i will ask about in 2 weeks when I go back and I have a free one at the 3d place whenever I am ready, i will probally go around 30-32 weeks to them. It is crazy that he has yet to give me another one! He never waited this long with my other 2 boys!

Amanda-so sorry you are suffering from the MS! Thats a good idea about the 13 week scan, if you wait 3 more weeks to 16 weeks they should be able to tell you the gender:)

I am so jealous my hubby and son are going sailing tomorrow and I have to work:( Its sooooo tempting to leave early! Well I had just gotten home and ate dinner and I am really tired so I am going to go get some rest, talk to you all later:) Sorry I didnt respond to everyone but know I love ya all!


----------



## brooke1993

:hugs: thanks and a very warm welcome Bethany :) Great group of gals we have here,I am glad your joining us....Soooo I had a few $$ store tests kicking around and just took one this came up within 2 minutes...Its a tad bit darker in person as its so hard to capture such a faintttt line but its there and altho I am crampy its not like AF cramps and I HAVE never ever been 4 days early.....I am cd 24 and not giving up,I did have 2 days on and off with DD of light spotting....I am unsure HOW 3 tests (2 diff) brands are giving faint bfp unless maybe JUST maybe I have a chance!!!

How are all you ladies this weekend???? Good I hope Hugs and love.IF Af is here I can accept it and wouldnt call this a chemical even tho I have a feeling thats what it may be I just will never ever test early again :( Its 2 hard on me.xoxoxoxooxxo


And ummm that thing by where the pee goes is not hair LMAO....I just wanted to add that hahahhaaa I was like what the heck hehe

My boobs are killing me..I didnt get my EVERY month af pimple.....I am not b*tchy well not anymore then usual....very very tired didnt do my nails last night....and feel extra hungry....oh and had headaches on and off for 2 days but think that may be my sinuses
 



Attached Files:







DSC08057.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 14


----------



## AmandaBaby

Brooke, thanks hun! I'm feeling alright at the moment, little bit nauseous on and off!! I'm so so sorry AF arrived, I was feeling so positive for you!! :( Crazy that she arrived early! How heavy is it? Is it possible that it could be implantation bleeding? :hugs:

Bethany, I know what you mean! Everyone kept saying that it would happen when the time was right and I understood that (I mean, it actually did happen at the perfect time haha) but it always drove me crazy not knowing when the perfect time was gonna be!! Sending lots of positive vibes your way, fingers crossed you get your bfp soon!! :)

Steph, thanks hun, fingers crossed!! Glad Adrians feeling a bit better with her foot!! Poor thing :( Hope everything goes great with Sahara, damn bithcy MIL needs to butt out haha. Take it easy with your class on Monday too :flower:

Jenn, ooooh I like your thought process about the 16 week scan! Haha, oh I can't wait!! It's crazy how many more symptoms kick in around the 6-7 weeks mark! My MS has increased so much and so has all this CM hahaha  Crazy your doctor hasn't scheduled you another scan!! 

Hope all is good with everyone xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Brooke, I can see a line on that test!! Fingers crossed you do get your BFP :) xx


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke.. I am on my phone and that looks like a 10dpo bfp to me! If you had spotting befote, that maybe all it is! I am sending prayers that the spotting ends and your :bfp: continues to get darker sweetie!!!:hugs:
Jenn.. It would be wonderful for you to get off a little early to enjoy the day with your family.. Fxed that can happen!
Bethany.. I 2nd what Brooke said.. You will find this group of ladies the most compassionate, understanding, loving, giving, and a bit funny to be involved with... When I can get online via my computer, I will add you to my signature..:flower:
I hope everyone enjoys their sunday.. I will post pics when I can get online..
Luv to all!:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

brooke1993 said:


> :hugs: thanks and a very warm welcome Bethany :) Great group of gals we have here,I am glad your joining us....Soooo I had a few $$ store tests kicking around and just took one this came up within 2 minutes...Its a tad bit darker in person as its so hard to capture such a faintttt line but its there and altho I am crampy its not like AF cramps and I HAVE never ever been 4 days early.....I am cd 24 and not giving up,I did have 2 days on and off with DD of light spotting....I am unsure HOW 3 tests (2 diff) brands are giving faint bfp unless maybe JUST maybe I have a chance!!!
> 
> How are all you ladies this weekend???? Good I hope Hugs and love.IF Af is here I can accept it and wouldnt call this a chemical even tho I have a feeling thats what it may be I just will never ever test early again :( Its 2 hard on me.xoxoxoxooxxo
> 
> 
> And ummm that thing by where the pee goes is not hair LMAO....I just wanted to add that hahahhaaa I was like what the heck hehe
> 
> My boobs are killing me..I didnt get my EVERY month af pimple.....I am not b*tchy well not anymore then usual....very very tired didnt do my nails last night....and feel extra hungry....oh and had headaches on and off for 2 days but think that may be my sinuses

Thanks for the warm welcome:hugs: Maybe the bleeding is just the baby trying to dig itself in even more or something? Kind of stupid I guess, but maybe it could just be some bleeding from that or from an irritated cervix especially if you've bd'd lately?:shrug:In any case, I hope the bleeding stops and your lines keep getting darker!:thumbup:I've been getting headaches the last several days and I don't usually get them...hopefully they mean something good. It's weird, but with my other pregnancies one of the first signs I noticed was my hair. I could wash it and then a few hours later it looked so bad and so oily no matter what I did. What a weird symptom to have!:wacko:Guess it was just from my hormones.


AmandaBaby said:


> Brooke, thanks hun! I'm feeling alright at the moment, little bit nauseous on and off!! I'm so so sorry AF arrived, I was feeling so positive for you!! :( Crazy that she arrived early! How heavy is it? Is it possible that it could be implantation bleeding? :hugs:
> 
> Bethany, I know what you mean! Everyone kept saying that it would happen when the time was right and I understood that (I mean, it actually did happen at the perfect time haha) but it always drove me crazy not knowing when the perfect time was gonna be!! Sending lots of positive vibes your way, fingers crossed you get your bfp soon!! :)
> 
> Thanks, I'll take all the positive vibes I can get!:haha:Yeah, the waiting and not knowing is really hard. I have 3 other children and only 1 of them took a while TTC and my cycles weren't irregular then like they are now. It's so frustrating because almost exactly when we decided to start TTC is when my cycles went from being a normal 30 days long to anywhere over 70 days:wacko:This last cycle wasn't like that I believe because I took soy isoflavones, but otherwise they've been like that since about November.
> 
> Hope all is good with everyone xx




waiting2012 said:


> Brooke.. I am on my phone and that looks like a 10dpo bfp to me! If you had spotting befote, that maybe all it is! I am sending prayers that the spotting ends and your :bfp: continues to get darker sweetie!!!:hugs:
> Jenn.. It would be wonderful for you to get off a little early to enjoy the day with your family.. Fxed that can happen!
> Bethany.. I 2nd what Brooke said.. You will find this group of ladies the most compassionate, understanding, loving, giving, and a bit funny to be involved with... When I can get online via my computer, I will add you to my signature..:flower:
> I hope everyone enjoys their sunday.. I will post pics when I can get online..
> Luv to all!:hugs:

Thanks hon, you all are making me feel like a part of the group and I appreciate it:flower:


----------



## bnporter81

LOL, sorry Amanda, my response to you got messed up in my multi-quote I guess.:wacko:


----------



## waiting2012

Just want to wish all yoy ladies a most wonderful Sundat!.. The day has arrived and we are counting down mere hours now until my step daughter, MY daughter is here!... I think I am more excited than Jason and Adrian...i agrew with you Amanda, my MIL needs to butt out of our lives! I told Jason- she is NOT allowed in MY home. Sahara will always be welcome but nit that she-devil that gave burth to my husband... :rofl:... Funny story-my FIL told us just how Fing crazy she is... When they were married she threatened him by saying she had a gun.. And told her divorce attorney he worked somewhere he du dnt to get money out of him.... Yeah she needs a nice padded cell somewhere...Crazy!!


----------



## waiting2012

Omg sorry for the cell phone typos!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I see something on that test Brooke! We are on our way back from TN I'm using the tethering on my phone for wi fi :) lol.....but soon as this laptop dies...there is no redemption b/c I don't have a charger with me LOL....anyways....I woke up sick as crap this morning along with the rest of my family...we all have very sore throats and feel AWFUL......Anyways I don't have much other to update ...well the fact FF wouldn't give me cross hairs so I kinda overrode it b/c you can literally see that I did ovulate how freaking annoying!!


----------



## bnporter81

Hope you ladies are having a nice night and have a great week ahead:flower:


----------



## calebsmom06

Steph-how is it going with Sahara there? Yes i took off work at 12 and I got to go sailing with my hubby and son:) It was so much fun:) I dont think I will be able to go again for awhile because its alot of back and forth movement but look forward to after the baby:) I am exhausted though, seems I have been getting extremely tired extremely early lately:(
Hope everyone is having a good day, Brooke have you tested anymore? Good luck with everything:) Hopefully tomorrows test will be darker if that is implantation you are having


----------



## AmandaBaby

Bethany, your oily hair is def a symptom, that's a big thing im noticing, I literally wash my hair and by the time its dried it is absolutely disgusting and oily haha.
Brooke, have you tested anymore? Fingers crossed?
Steph, how's it all going with Sahara? Great I hope :)
Andy, so sorry you and your family aren't feeling well :( hope it passes soon!
Jenn, glad you got off work early and got to go sailing :)

So sorry if I forgot anything! I ate breakfast this am and vomited it all up :( which resulted in my being late to work haha. I'm sitting here eating saladas with vegemite but ehh I feel so close to vomiting, wish i could just be at home right now rugged up im bed :( i feel awful, i wanna go gome but the 2 girls i work with on the counter are both off sick so its only me and my managers had to fill in! So that's definitely out of the question! At least i have Wednesday off though then work 2 days and then im off for 2 weeks!! Thank gosh!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ladies I gotta weird feeling......maybe its a good one but a scary one....eeeeeeeek I wanna already pee on a stick haha...well OK I'm gonna FESS UP I did pee on one....well TWO haha....and of course not much but evaps :) but I'm hopeful :)


----------



## AmandaBaby

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Andi!!! I hope this is it :D xx


----------



## bnporter81

AmandaBaby said:


> Bethany, your oily hair is def a symptom, that's a big thing im noticing, I literally wash my hair and by the time its dried it is absolutely disgusting and oily haha.
> Brooke, have you tested anymore? Fingers crossed?
> Steph, how's it all going with Sahara? Great I hope :)
> Andy, so sorry you and your family aren't feeling well :( hope it passes soon!
> Jenn, glad you got off work early and got to go sailing :)
> 
> So sorry if I forgot anything! I ate breakfast this am and vomited it all up :( which resulted in my being late to work haha. I'm sitting here eating saladas with vegemite but ehh I feel so close to vomiting, wish i could just be at home right now rugged up im bed :( i feel awful, i wanna go gome but the 2 girls i work with on the counter are both off sick so its only me and my managers had to fill in! So that's definitely out of the question! At least i have Wednesday off though then work 2 days and then im off for 2 weeks!! Thank gosh!!!

Yeah, pretty certain it's all just the hormones that does that...kind of how some women get oily skin. Sorry you're feeling so sick. With my pregnancies I've always felt really nauseous but never actually threw up. I just know that I got carsick every where I went and the only thing I could do to help it some was to chew some gum every time I drove/rode anywhere!:haha: Hope you're having a h&h 9 months so far:flower:


----------



## bnporter81

Andrea, good luck during your TWW...hope it results in your BFP!:thumbup:

Brooke, FX your line keeps getting darker and AF stays far away if that was IB you were having:flower:

I hope all of you other ladies are doing well. Hopefully I'll keep learning more about everybody as time goes by and I'll be able to join in more:haha:

AFM, 12 dpo here...temps are still pretty high but another BFN this morning:nope:Trying to stay hopeful, but it keeps looking more and more like this won't be my month:cry:


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies! Sorry, I was out of town all weekend, so I had a lot to catch up on this morning.

Steph, can't wait to hear how Sahara's visit went! And hope you're enjoying being back with your class today! :hugs:

Welcome Bethany! 12dpo may still be too early for ya, don't give up yet! You're not out for this cycle until AF arrives! 

Jenn, glad you got to go sailing - I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be able to stomach that right now! Whew I can barely handle being in the car some days...

Amanda, sorry you've been hit so hard with the morning sickness! Hopefully it calms down soon for ya!! So great to hear from you though!

Mandy how are you doing? Is the m/s easing up for you yet?

Ash, how's grandma?? Hope things are going well!

Love you all, I gotta get back to work - sorry.


----------



## waiting2012

People..I swear!...

I know everyone is wondering how sunday went--well...SHE DIDN'T SHOW UP! :growlmad:..Jason texted her yesterday about it, and she texted back saying that it wasn't the 3rd sunday--Ummm..DUHH, BUT her attorney and Jason's attorney weren't counting sundays--but the weekends as whole because when the actual visitation order goes into effect they will go by weekends not just the one day..Needless to say--that is on her for not checking with her attorney--Jason had the brains to ask, she should have too. Sahara will be over next sunday and the sunday after, but my MIL is looking at a contempt charge, jail time, and fines for not following the visitation schedule as wrote up by HER attorney..:haha::haha::haha:..So yeah, after a good cry yesterday, because I felt like someone just shit on my heart, I realized that when my MIL tries to tell the judge "she thought" or that "she assumed" they were counting the sundays in a month--the judge is going to chew her a new asshole! :rofl::rofl::happydance::happydance:
Not only that--it blantly looks like she failed to find out--and it can make the opening for a custody reversal that much more plausible. :happydance: I keep reminding Jason--this is not his ex wife we are dealing with--she is just the grandmother--and in Texas--grandparents don't have.....RIGHTS! If a parent pursues visitation and can not be deemed unfit or unstable--guess what happens then!...You get the idea!

Adrian's foot is coming a long...They are going on a field trip to the new Texas Cowboy Stadium (whatever it's called)..On friday. I had to fight like hell for her to get to go because as the school so happily said, "we are concerned that she may not be able to go"..In otherwords--we don't want to deal with her crutches for an hour and a half tour. I got an email back stating they would take the school's wheelchair for her...:growlmad:--when is the school going to realize that they can't keep pissing this momma off! I have fought with them all year long about her scoliosis brace, etc...I'm so glad next year is Junior High..Maybe the office staff there will have the brains God gave a piss-ant!

Oh, it gets better!, My hubby has been trying to get his DL back because it was suspended since 2001 in Kansas--We finally got the 2 tickets paid, plus the court costs, county/city fees, etc..Did the release letter request and letter of suspencsion release--100.00 for re-instatement of his license, and 15.00 for the letter fee. Well, we had to send a second a letter of request (15.00) and in return we got a letter stating that he needed to pay another 100.00 for re-instatement..It took me one fax session, and 14 tries before I got hold of someone to let them know if they didn't figure out where the 100.00 went-I was getting my attorney involved--well, lo-behold, it was in his file, and they hadn't processed it yet..DUMB ASSES! I was politely told that his reinstatment letter would be mailed out today or as late as tomorrow. :happydance::happydance: My hubby will finally be able to get his license in Texas which will piss the MIL off further, because she has been trying to use that over his head saying we can't go anywhere with Sahara in the vehicle when she is over blush: I don't have my license either--shhhh...We have spent everything extra for the DL's to get Jason's first)...Plus he can go and see her every tuesday from 4-8p...:happydance: 

OK....Now ladies, I'm dork...I'm sure I've missed something very important somewhere..

Amanda--sorry M/S is catching up with you..That is a good sign hun! That means the hcg is roaring and the placenta is doing its job! 
Brooke--Tests????????? :bfp: :happydance: I smell it coming big time!
Andi--:happydance: I bet, just bet..You'll be either #2 or #3 for this next round!! 
Bethany--You right about where Brooke is--maybe a few days behind her and Andi is a few days behind you--how great to have a triple threat of :bfp:s!!! Beats a triple threat Ass kicking!! :rofl:...
I'm so excited to see the 3 of you get those :bfp:s!!! It makes me happy to know my mission is about complete...I'm not upset that I can't join you, I'm thrilled to peices that may be happening!!!:happydance::happydance:

Jenn--did I read right, you went sailing? Yay, hun! you deserved it!
Tanya--how are you sweetie? Doing good I hope!
Ashe--How is Q and Grandma? 
Steph--Still super stoked for you! I'm so glad that your rainbow baby is coming..:kiss::cloud9:

Off to venture my facebook...Sorry I don't have any new pics...:cry: But next weekend for sure...
Luv ya'll..Hopefully, I can make it back on later for one quick check in...:kiss:


----------



## TandA08

Steph - OMG I can't believe your MIL! That is just outrageous. But I totally hear ya on the being able to use that against her (without even trying to) when it comes to the custody battle. That will be just great, I would love to see the look on the judge's face when they hear about it. :haha: But, I am sure you guys were bummed that she didn't show because you were sooo excited about Sahara being there.

I hate the DMV, they can be so stupid, and the clerks that process your paperwork are quite often useless, in my experience! About 10yrs ago a tree fell on my truck, and because of the extensive damage, the insurance company totalled my truck and gave me the option to buy it back with a salvage title (fine by me). All my truck needed was a new windshield and some body work, nothing structural was damaged. But in order for me to be able to re-register it, I had to file paperwork with the DMV and they had to issue new license plates. I had to take it to a shop so that they could certify that the lights and brakes all worked properly - which they did. Then the DMV told me that I had to take my truck down to the highway patrol so they could verify the VIN number (I guess to confirm it was the same truck??). But when I got to the highway patrol they told me they no longer did VIN verifications, that the DMV did them now!!! I ended up BACK at the DMV, took care of that process, and some more paperwork and eventually got my new plates. Six months later I got pulled over by an officer because my tags were expired?? I explained to him that they couldn't be because I had just gotten the new plates from the DMV and that the tags should have been good for a year, gave him the WHOLE story. Then told him I would go to the DMV the next day, and he let me go, no ticket or anything. I get to the DMV the next day.... *AND HERE'S THE BEST PART OF THIS STORY..... * turns out my new plates that have been on my truck for the last 6 months (or more) DON'T EXIST IN THE DMV SYSTEM!!!! Meaning, if the cop had run my plates they would have come back as nonexistant and my truck would have been impounded!!!!! After some more investigation, this clerk helping me this visit, discovered that the previous clerk did not complete one of the forms, and therefore nothing had been processed!!!!!!

So... that's my longwinded vent about the DMV!! Just to say Steph, that I completely understand your frustration!!!!! Oh and that's not to mention, that each trip to the DMV, you're guaranteed to be sitting around waiting for at least 2 hours!!!!!!!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi all!

Steph, I don't know the whole story about what all is going on, but I'm sorry for the problems you're having with your MIL and everything else...I'm assuming Sahara is...your step-daughter?? Sorry if I'm wrong. I hope you are both able to get your DLs back soon and take some stress off. Maybe everything will fall into place soon for you:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow, I had a lot of loooong posts to read, steph yes you read right I went sailing:) I had a blast:) So sorry about your problem with the Evil -in-law, hopefully in the end it will have worked in your favor and she will be yours:) Good luck with the DL's:)
Tanya-oml yout o with the dmv I hope everything got worked out for you, that is ridiculous that the clerk never finished the paperwork, that cdould have led to ALOT of unnecessary drama, stress in your life because 1 person dont know how to do their job right! 
Well i need to go back to work, then tonight is karate so I doubt I will make it back on much OHHHHHH and my best friend had her baby today:) She had a little girl:) She pretty hehe and hubby and I have to stop by the hospital to visit after dinner so yea probally wont be on much


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:coffee:Wowzers I'm sorry you didnt get to have Sahara this time but I'm glad your getting things sorted out and everything else will hopefully sort its way out! 

Well emmm I could help but pee on a stick and of course there has to be stinking LINES hell annoying b/c I know its far too early for it to be a real line :( darn it....oh well! Here they are.....as for us we are just now unpacking all our crap b/c we've been busy all day taking care of the sick cat we came home to :( poor cat.....its just one thing after another :( and Jason leaves the end of this week :( I don't want that day to come :( I wanna just cry. Its only 22 days but that feels like a lifetime sometimes :( I hate him being gone things seem to go a little nutty without him around :( I hate being alone!! Its just part of his job though....

OK here are my tests:
 



Attached Files:







evap1.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5









evap2.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5









evap3.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bnporter81

Hard to tell...probably a little too early still but I hope this ends up being your month:flower:


----------



## waiting2012

Hello ladies.. On my phone. No online connection right now..
Bethany... Yes Sahara is my step daughter. I got with Jason when she was 10 months old and she is 13 now.. Long story short: bio mom didnt want her but didnt want jason to have her eithet, allowed her to stay at the MILs, left town and jason was forced to agree to the arrangement or his ex was going to take her out of the state-that was 2003. In 2005, she went with us to Ks to see my folks and when we came back everything went to shit. Basically my MIL tightened the reins and slowly stopped allowing her to come over. Now we goto court. My MIL has done nothing but bad mouth my husband, her son and even her attorney doesnt think she has much of a cade and she just helped us 10fold...

Andi.. Its a bit early sweetie, and not sure what I see because I am on my phone.. Damn it! Lol...
22 days gone for the dh? Man, sweetie!:hugs:.. We will see you through it hun! Hoping you get your :bfp: before he leaves!!!

Tanya... Surprised you didnt shoot that clerk with horseshit!!:rofl:

Hope everyone is doing good...watching the voice rigjt now and my dang carpal tunnel is making typing on my phone kind of hard... I will catch up more tomorrow!

Love ya'll!:kiss:


----------



## bnporter81

Sorry to hear about all of that. Really does sound it's all messed up.

I have a step daughter that will be 13 in August. She lives in Missouri and we only get her during the summer for about 6 weeks and her mom never wants to meet us halfway or anything for the drop off or pick up. She figures if he wants to have her and see her that it's his place to do all the driving. And it's about a 7 hour drive for us with an almost 3 year old and almost 2 year old. Now this summer she's saying that we're only going to have her for 3 or 4 weeks because DSD is going to her aunts house for part of the summer. I understand that her mom wants her to be able to visit her aunt but she gets to see her other times during the year and that's not fair for the father to not even get her but half as long when that's the only chance he gets!


----------



## Affyash

Ugh Ladies I am soooo sorry I haven't been on. I went on yesterday and wrote this whoooooooole looooooong response, I was almost done and got distracted by a phone call and wouldn't you know, my husband closed the window and everything I wrote was gone. AWESOME. And now I'm just too pissy to write anything! So, I'll be on again tomorrow and write my novel all over again. So sorry and hope you all understand. And welcome Bethany! Love you all, have a good night!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

****BUMP*****

LOL.....had to bump it up some :) 

How is everyone today? I am cooking some breakfast and I have loads of laundry to do since I'm all feeling better lateley :) I will be back on in a bit :) hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## bnporter81

AndreaFlorida said:


> ****BUMP*****
> 
> LOL.....had to bump it up some :)
> 
> How is everyone today? I am cooking some breakfast and I have loads of laundry to do since I'm all feeling better lateley :) I will be back on in a bit :) hope you all have a wonderful day!

Glad to hear you're feeling a little better:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Man, Bethany...Seems we have quite a bit in common...That just stinks that she is cutting your dh's visit with his daughter short. We have never had Sahara on Father's Day--not one time!, Christmas morning or Thanksgiving, etc...With this new temporary arrangement--my MIL has already stated they will be on vacation the weekend of Father's Day...God I'll be glad when we go to court! Does your dh have a court order? Maybe he can stop her from going to her aunt's since it cuts into his time with her..:hugs:

Andi--I'm so glad to see you are in a awesome mood this am! I am still praying for your :bfp: hun before the dh leaves! :winkwink:

Ashe--don't stress--been there...LOL...Hope your day is going good regardless of having lost your post sweetie!

Brooke--anymore tests? Just more day till AF is supposed to be here...I hope she doesn't show!

I'm on my am break, and have to get back in..I'll reply more at lunch time ladies!
Luv and Hugs:hugs::kiss:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Was anyone sick with a cold or anything when they got :bfp: ?? I am sick as can be...but I am IN A GREAT MOOD :) which is weird :) but my nose is burning an I think its gonna have to be my sinuses but ouchers......


----------



## bnporter81

waiting2012 said:


> Man, Bethany...Seems we have quite a bit in common...That just stinks that she is cutting your dh's visit with his daughter short. We have never had Sahara on Father's Day--not one time!, Christmas morning or Thanksgiving, etc...With this new temporary arrangement--my MIL has already stated they will be on vacation the weekend of Father's Day...God I'll be glad when we go to court! Does your dh have a court order? Maybe he can stop her from going to her aunt's since it cuts into his time with her..:hugs:
> 
> Andi--I'm so glad to see you are in a awesome mood this am! I am still praying for your :bfp: hun before the dh leaves! :winkwink:
> 
> Ashe--don't stress--been there...LOL...Hope your day is going good regardless of having lost your post sweetie!
> 
> Brooke--anymore tests? Just more day till AF is supposed to be here...I hope she doesn't show!
> 
> I'm on my am break, and have to get back in..I'll reply more at lunch time ladies!
> Luv and Hugs:hugs::kiss:

Yeah, I know at least for the last 6 years he's only seen her during the summer. He's got a court order, but I don't even know how it works really because they both lived in Missouri, then she moved to Texas and stuff got changed, but now she's back in Missouri. He tries not to fight with her and let stuff go because otherwise it'll just be harder with him getting her. I think it was even in the court order that he got to claim her on taxes every other year and he hasn't gotten to ONCE! She says that the daughter lives with her and she pays for everything so she should get to claim her every year. My husband pays almost 400 a month so I think he should get a little something every now and then. I can also see her side of it because I have a daughter from a previous marriage so it's hard for me to say...I can see how they both feel about it I guess. So complicated!:wacko:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Oooo talking about that...my ex husband is supposed to get "half" of my income taxes...but I quit working....so I think he should get nothing. He never sends my son anything for birthdays, Christmas, Easter....NOT EVEN A CARD to say he's thinking of him....it ticks me off.....so I claim my son every year the only thing he can do is take me to court and try to get it...but we are so slim on money because of me staying at home that we really need that money and after spending about $400 a Christmas on my son I think I deserve that money since his dad doesn't even see him, hardly calls him or anything! I think this can go either way though like you said it depends on each an everyones situations.....wishing the best for you ladies on your custody type battles :(

That said my husband is the only one who makes money and we file jointly there is NO way in HELL he'd get my husbands hard earned tax return money!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm gonna go finish my laundry....then maybe later this afternoon :) I'll get back on....I hope you all have a WONDERFUL day!!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--Do you have to file an injured spouse claim when you do your taxes? Or does your dh? I only ask because before when Jason and I filed together--we had to file the Injured Spouse form with otherwise they were always taking my money/or my share of the refund to pay his ex when he was paying child support...Crazy! 

Bethany--I understand the not wanting to fight. I hate that we have to fight for what is right, but like Andi said--every situation is different...Just stinks! I asked about the court order because he can have it enforced even though she is in Missouri. At least get the enforcement for filing the taxes like you mentioned. For that he should be able to contact the IRS and let them know that there is a court order stating that he gets to claim her every other year and he's not been able to because her mother is already claiming her. I know from doing Jason's taxes there is a way to do so--If it is his year to claim her and he does and so does her mother, the IRS will look into it, if they find that this is _his_ year to claim her--they can keep her from claiming their daughter for at least the next year to 2 years. She may not like it, but then again, financially it is fair since it is in the court order. She can't just decide like my MIL what to go by and what not to go by...

Andi--you asked about the sinus problems--yes, I think I read that quite a few ladies have issues like that early on before they get their :bfp:...something about how everything swells, etc...I bet its a good sign sweetie!! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I have a quick update....
They changed Wesley's surgery date...It is now May 10th...Only a week after next but still...Gosh, I hope no more unexpected changes occur!!! LOL..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Nope...no special filing...and never did before....he just knows he won't get anything Florida has VERY strict laws now about if the child doesn't spend more than 6 months of the year with the parent that parent is not allowed by law to claim them on their taxes :) and I don't have to worry about my ex coming to get back pay from me not giving him my taxes since I haven't really worked or made any money and I only get about $600 for my son each year...and my ex is supposed to pay half of all dental, medications, and anything else healthcare related not covered by our insurance...and he doesn't do that either and Ty's meds are about 50 bucks a month....so he can KISS MY ARSE :) lol

My head is killing me, gums are swollen, nose burns, and I feel my head weighs about 2 tons :( I wanna just lay here all day an sleep but I can't....I've been chopping onions and crying :) b/c they were stronger than usual...then I chopped up my Bell Peppers.....we are doing Shish Kebobs tonight :) pork and beef :) an gonna have some pork and beans...and maybe some french fries (homemade ones) I am starving and soooo ready for it to be dinner time already....that reminds me I think I need to make Jason an the baby something to eat since Jason is off til tomorrow then he goes in to do out processing for his Tour of Duty (TDY) for all those non-military LOL....hes gonna go on a mini vacation without us thats all :( lucky him...I wanna go instead LOL....Well...anyways I better get my arse up an get marinating and get some meat tenderizer on the meats so they wont be tough :) I will see you all later this afternoon!!

Ash how is grandma????


----------



## AndreaFlorida

oooo my new IC's have shipped they are by Clinical Guard...I've never used them I hope they are good b/c I bought 100 of them!!!! They are in ATLANTA soooo not too far from here should be here by tomorrow or the next day OMG!!! YAY!


----------



## bnporter81

Andrea, I know what you mean. My husband works and I stay at home right now. DH's ex was going to try to get even more child support from him, but I think she decided against it because she found out they would take her household income into account as well. I have no idea how it works with all that. I haven't done anything with my child support since ex and I divorced in 2004. I probably should try to get more because back then he was only working at walmart making minimum wage and now he's making about $1,000 a week truck driving and I'm still getting $260 a month. But just like my DH, I've left it alone because I don't want to cause a stir when things are doing okay. I'm seriously considering changing that, though because here lately the ex has gotten pissed off because my daughter wants to call me on the phone when she goes to his house. She only calls in the morning before he wakes up or at night when she's going to bed, but he gets mad saying that she sees me all the time. He doesn't want her bring her phone and calling me so now that's caused problems...we used to get along pretty well but not anymore because of that. There should be no problem if my daughter wants to call me ANYtime. Especially when it's during a time that's not even affecting his time with her!

Sorry girls, I'm going on about all of it. Just really makes me mad...then we have to deal with DH's ex on top of it all, too. I really hope nothing ever happens between my DH and I because I don't think either one of us could take it with everything we already deal with from previous ex's!:dohh:It's so nice that we both have children together that we actually get to see all the time and not have to worry about letting them go on the weekends to another house. It was so hard when I had to start letting my little girl (who was only 16 months at the time) go every other weekend with my ex when he wouldn't even tell me where it was he was going with her or who she'd be around. Gosh, that caused a fight between us for about 2 years...that's why I hated to start things up again with him about the child support but if he's going to be crappy about the phone then why shouldn't I? KWIM?

Ok, I'll shut up now:haha:Just needed to vent I guess...it's all been bothering me a lot the last few months. Hope you girls have a great night. Thanks for being there and listening

Steph, thanks for the tip on the taxes and IRS...think I'll mention that to DH


----------



## waiting2012

Omg...well here it is 7 or so and just now getting supper going.. Went out to the car and it wouldnt start. Jason had to come jump my battery..:dohh:... I want to reply to you both Andi and Beth ( hope it is ok to call ya Beth, Bethany) but on my phone.. No internet at home so I will reply more more tomorrow.. Sorry fir typos on my dang phone...lol


----------



## bnporter81

That's fine...hope you ladies have a good night.:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ehh I am sooooo sleepy I took my last freaking test Gahhh I shoulda saved it til tomorrow morning :( now I have none for tomorrow....booooo!! Oh well my IC's are on the way hoping I will get them tomorrow :) it would be awesome :) hehe.....

Here are my ones I did this afternoon:
I see a line.....but its soooooooo faint! Tilt the screen back an I think you ladies may be able to see what I'm trying to say!
oh and dinner before I cooked it :)
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 10









2.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 7









3.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kahlan83

So yeah, sorry I've been missing for a while. MS is worse and nothing seems to want to stay down. Only thing I seem to be able to eat is Chilli and toast with either butter or peanut butter.

So we really think it's a girl because it was not this bad with Matty. lol.

so I am so pissed off at my family doctor that I am not ever going back there. You all know that I was looking for one closer to home well it turns out that in all that fooling around the receptionist did, she didn't even end up sending the referral to the OB, all she got was a fax confirmation. I called the OB myself and they told me two things I didn't know. One is that they don't actually see me until 16 weeks.... Ummm since when? I saw my OB at 12 weeks with Matty....and the other thing I learned was that they didn't even know who I was was because they received nothing.

so my old family doctor is going to take me back to look after me until 16 weeks and to make sure I get the referral in to my OB....but he can't take me permanently because he's 71 and not taking new patients...so Matty and Josh can't go to him. I just gotta keep looking I suppose. Damn it...so friggen frustrating!

anyway, I go see him on Thursday. and then hopefully this whole mess is done with.

So I didn't really have time to catch up on all the posts I missed but I hope everyone is doing good....I think i did see some Positive tests from Andi??? Oh F'x for you!

I won't be on much this weekend. I'm going to Sudbury to see some family and will only have net access from my phone and it'll probably cost more trying to use it up there.

Love you all....and find me on Facebook if you want. Just don't mention the baby we're waiting until the end of may to say anything on there. I"m under Mandy Godwin....


----------



## Kahlan83

brooke1993 said:


> *I have just 1 more question LOL dont shoot me with horse sh*t  how many DPO were you when you got a bfp and on what test? *

Hey..just starting to catch up. the first time around which doesn't really count I didn't test positive until I was 2 weeks late for AF, but I also purposely didn't test because I didn't think I was... This time around...I think I was 2 days from AF so I guess that would be 12 or 13 DPO an I had the +OPK on March 11th. I used Clear Blue with Matty and IC for this one at first...then Josh brought home Frer's and I had a digital left over.


----------



## Kahlan83

okay so here it is....

Brooke...that last test definitely looked like a :BFP: to me. Don't give up just yet....sometimes women will bleed..think it's their AF and then end up having perfectly healthy babies. I've seen it so many time son that "I didn't know I was pregnant show" I do have some serious doubts about whether or not that show is real or not...but still...

Andi...those looks like :BFP: to me too. Mine were really faint until I was a week late for :witch: 

I bled a little with Matty at about 8-9 weeks and then again at about 18 weeks.

This week I was really starting to realize that I am pregnant again. It still seems kind of surreal you know, like I"m going to wake up tomorrow and it was all just a big tease of a dream.

Amanda - Seems your in the same boat I am right now with the MS. I'm going to get really sick of eating toast! I'm going to start drinking some meal replacement shakes in the mornings so I at least get some nutrients in me. Holding my breath until second trimester when this is supposed to all fade away. Oh and the name thing was resolved...turned out my mom is very happy with our name choices and that my SIL just took her sense of humour wrong. We've decided on Alyson for a girl and Zachary for a boy.

Steph - I'm glad you seem to be doing better hun. I've been praying for you. Glad to hear that Adrian's foot is healing and that's crappy that they moved Wes's surgery. AHH and I want to scream at your MIL. There are so many men out there that want nothing to do with their children that it's not fair when the men that want everything to do with them have a hard time. It's not right. if the parents are good people, the children deserve to have both parents in their lives. I hope that in the end, you and Jason get custody of Sahara.

Welcome Bethany! sounds like this could be your month. Congrats! and wow...I don't know what I would do with 4 kids...I'm just getting used the idea I'll have two. :thumbup::winkwink: As I see others have mentioned, this is a great group of ladies and we do support each other through everything and no subject is Taboo....:dohh:

IF I"ve forgotten anybody I"m so sorry! I'm going to try and pop on tomorrow and thursday. I leave for Sudbury on Friday morning and won't be back till Monday afternoon. I don't get to see these relatives very often because Sudbury is a 5 hour drive. I know my cousin is excited!

Keep being beautiful Ladies! Always in my thoughts!


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks for the welcome:hugs:To me it's actually not that hard with the 3 that I already have. I think it's a much bigger change going from either no children to 1 or going from 1 child to 2. After the second one it's really not that much harder. Plus my oldest child is almost 11 and she's a really big help.

Hope the MS gets better for you. I know for me the nausea was the worst when I was driving or riding in a car...the movement just seemed to make it really bad. The best way I got through my MS was just to eat when the moment hit, I guess you'd say. If I had a moment where I wasn't feeling too sick, I took advantage of it:haha:

Andrea, glad your IC tests will be here soon. I just got mine in the mail a couple of days ago from Amazon and of course I had to try them out because of the POAS addict that I am:haha:BFN but still trying to have hope for this cycle. Oh, and by the way your dinner looked yummy:flower:

Have a great day everyone


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mandy I'm so sorry your going through crap with the docs :( that is definitely no fun :( .....on a positive note for me today my IC's are in Pensacola and they left at 1:50 this morning :) and its only 50 miles away so if it got processed I should have them today I guess that extra 5 bucks shipping money makes it go A LOT faster :) WOOHOO I'm totally excited :)

Pensacola FL
Departure Scan - April 25, 2012 1:50:00 AM

Please o please come in today :) PLEASEEEE LOL

Bethany (I LOVE YOUR NAME) lol!!!!!!! PRAYING we can get our :bfp: I should be VERY fertile since the docs cleaned me all out this time :) lol thats never been done before yayyaaa :)

Brooke have you tested again???

Amanda where are you hiding today???

Jenn how are you doing today love???

Steph....how is grandma???? Please tell me shes doing better at least a tiny bit :) I sure am praying for her!!

To everyone else :) HOW ARE YOU ALL DOING????!!!! WE MISS YOU :) COME BACK


----------



## calebsmom06

Andi-I am doing good thank you, just been very busy with work and then my sons practices and then to get home and make dinner, by the time we finish eating I have little energy left and usually just end up in bed. I think I have been in bed at 9 every day this week! So unusual for me!

Kahlan-sorry I forgot your name, so sorry about the doc. whats the receptionists problem that she couldnt even just fax your info over! I think I would be asking her that question personally if I were you, it is ridiculous that some people dont know how to do their jobs right! just like Tanya and the lady at the dmv! I mean really if you dont want to work then quit, there are a million people out there struggling to find jobs that would probally do a better job than them! 

Bethany-Sorry I have not even said welcome to you yet:) Hope you get your girl this cycle:)

Brooke-I didnt get my + until 11 dpo this pregnancy so dont strain yourself to much expecting a bfp at 7 or 8 dpo, I know we all get anxious! Are you still spotting or did it stop?

Steph-how are you doing?

Tanya-almost officially into the 3rd trimester:) One more little stretch:) Text me sometime, I dont have yours or Steph's number anymore cause when they sent my new phone I lost my contacts:)

Ashley-I havent seen you on lately, you ok? Or maybe I missed you, if so I sowy:)

Amanda-hope the ms is getting better for you:) Have you done anymore baby shopping?

Sorry if I missed anyone, I am off work today so I will be off and on, I have alot to catch up on here at home and I have to drop off papers at the doc office for my FMLA so kind of a busy day, talk to you all in a bit


----------



## calebsmom06

OH and Andi!!!! I sooooo do see a super faint line on your test! I hope your tests arrive today so you can test again! I know you must be anxious!


----------



## TandA08

Hey Jenn, I just sent you a text so you have my number again lol. Stupid phones :doh:

Mandy, so sorry to hear that you're struggling so much with the morning sickness. Hopefully you'll get your girl out of it all! Enjoy your weekend away! We are going out of town this weekend too. We are going camping :happydance: This will be my last camping trip before baby, and my last camping trip without a baby lol. We leave Thursday afternoon, and will be back Sunday afternoon.


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...hope you're all having a good morning so far. Bright and sunny and warm here so that's always a good thing:thumbup:

Andi, thank you for the compliment, hon. :hugs: Speaking of names, I realized I'd been calling you Andrea because that's what's on your username. But I've been going back through some of the pages to try to catch up a little and know everyone a little bit better and realized everyone seems to call you Andi. Is that what you prefer? Good luck with your new tests!

Sorry, still trying to learn everyone's names...Jenn, is that right? Thanks for the welcome! I hope we get our girl, too, only because we both have a daughter from previous marriages and we have 2 boys together so I'd really like for us to have 1 little girl together with both of us being a part of her. If we don't get a girl then that's fine...we'll just have 3 rowdy little boys together:winkwink:

Well, I *think* I'm 14 dpo today...fertilityfriend has me there, but I think I might have ovulated a few days later than what they say because I was still getting some positives after "ovulation". So I'm not really sure but as of yesterday I was still getting negatives. I just hope my cycles don't go back to being long after this one if I don't get a BFP. Ever since October my cycles had been 70+ days long. I always ovulate, but it's just really really late into my cycle. Then this time I used soy isoflavones which are supposed to be like nature's clomid and I actually ovulated around CD 20 this time which was a huge deal to me!:cloud9:

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Kahlan---thats Mandy :) Jenn!! :)



---and YES :) I've been called Andi since I was adopted :) So thats pretty much what I answer to but Andrea is fine as well :) whichever you'd like to say :) Thanks sweetheart :)


----------



## calebsmom06

Bethany-I am Jennifer or Jenn whichever you prefer


----------



## AndreaFlorida

------ever have a day you just wanna lay down and cry...and there really is no reason to :( yea.....thats how I've been b/c hubby is leaving and its only 22 days :( but it seems like forever to me.....and he's gonna miss my birthday which isn't helping :( just...ehh :( what do I want for my birthday he keeps asking :( I WANT HIM FOR MY BIRTHDAY :(


----------



## TandA08

Bethany (I'm Tanya by the way) I'm jealous of your sunny weather today. We are expecting rain today and tomorrow... after 90 degree weather this past weekend! Ugh... the back and forth drives me crazy! LOL Exciting that you ovulated earlier this cycle! Hopefully you get your BFP out of it!! Fingers crossed! :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

AndreaFlorida said:


> ------ever have a day you just wanna lay down and cry...and there really is no reason to :( yea.....thats how I've been b/c hubby is leaving and its only 22 days :( but it seems like forever to me.....and he's gonna miss my birthday which isn't helping :( just...ehh :( what do I want for my birthday he keeps asking :( I WANT HIM FOR MY BIRTHDAY :(

Aww, I'm sorry. When is your birthday hon? Is your DH leaving for work related reasons? My DH is a truck driver, he does get to come home everyday but he's still gone about 16 hours a day which means the only time I get to see him really and spend any time with him is on the weekends so I can understand how you feel. Naturally you want to spend your birthday with one of the people you love most! I hope the time will go by quickly and maybe you'll have a nice BFP to give him when he gets back!:winkwink:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi Tanya...yeah, the back and forth weather gets on my nerves. The last two days it's barely been in the 60's and now today it will be in the 80's! Crazy weather:wacko: 

And thank you, I hope I'll get my BFP this cycle too but as the days are going by I'm getting much less hopeful:cry:I've been using natural progesterone cream because my cycles were so irregular and I was trying to help normalize that. Last cycle using it my AF came through on it's own and I just stopped when she showed but now this time I'm starting to wonder if AF hasn't come only because I'm using the progesterone? If I stop using it AF will probably show soon but I don't want to do that if there is a chance I'm prego. Plus, like I mentioned earlier I'm not even positive if I'm 14 dpo...I might only be 11 or 12.

Okay, I'm rambling again, lol. Sorry:wacko:

I hope your pregnancy is going well. I read back to the pages when you were having some low blood pressure and they'd keep an eye on it. How have things been going with that?


----------



## TandA08

bnporter81 said:


> Hi Tanya...yeah, the back and forth weather gets on my nerves. The last two days it's barely been in the 60's and now today it will be in the 80's! Crazy weather:wacko:
> 
> And thank you, I hope I'll get my BFP this cycle too but as the days are going by I'm getting much less hopeful:cry:I've been using natural progesterone cream because my cycles were so irregular and I was trying to help normalize that. Last cycle using it my AF came through on it's own and I just stopped when she showed but now this time I'm starting to wonder if AF hasn't come only because I'm using the progesterone? If I stop using it AF will probably show soon but I don't want to do that if there is a chance I'm prego. Plus, like I mentioned earlier I'm not even positive if I'm 14 dpo...I might only be 11 or 12.
> 
> Okay, I'm rambling again, lol. Sorry:wacko:
> 
> I hope your pregnancy is going well. I read back to the pages when you were having some low blood pressure and they'd keep an eye on it. How have things been going with that?

Up until yesterday I think my BP had regulated itself, and at my recent visits to the Dr my BP was right at normal. But yesterday after lunch I had another one of those "spells" where I felt really weak. Since I was as work, I wasn't able to take my BP to find out. And I had just been sitting at my desk, so it's not like I stood up too fast or anything. My manager forced me to eat some candy (which of course all I have been craving is sweets but I'm trying to limit myself) but after I ate a little bit of it, I was feeling better. :shrug:


----------



## bnporter81

Bless your heart...yeah, if it's low blood pressure I would imagine something sweet would probably helpyou feel better. Keeping some hard candy or something nearby you might be helpful until delivery. I hope things keep going well for you:thumbup:

I had the opposite problem with my last pregnancy. My blood pressure was kind of high during most of it and they put me on medication which controlled it for the most part. I never got near preeclampsia but did have a lot of swelling in my feet and hands which my doctor always told me was ok because it was not at the dangerous level. So I am a little concerned about how my next pregnancy will go.:wacko:Just have to have faith I guess.


----------



## Grihababy

Hello !! Baby dust to all ! And to myself too :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

yes DH is military he's not really gone a lot though :(


----------



## bnporter81

AndreaFlorida said:


> yes DH is military he's not really gone a lot though :(

Oh that's right...I read that a ways back when you were talking about the results of a SA that had been done.:dohh: When is your birthday, Andi?


----------



## waiting2012

Grihababy said:


> Hello !! Baby dust to all ! And to myself too :)

Hi Sweetie! Ok, Grihababy...We need a name to go with the login...:rofl:...

Welcome! Hope you will stay as long as you like! and :dust: for a :bfp: soon!!
What cycle day are you on or dpo?? Anything you would like to share??

I'm Stephanie, we have a Steph (want2bmommy) too...:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My bday is May 1st :)


----------



## Grihababy

waiting2012 said:


> Grihababy said:
> 
> 
> Hello !! Baby dust to all ! And to myself too :)
> 
> Hi Sweetie! Ok, Grihababy...We need a name to go with the login...:rofl:...
> 
> Welcome! Hope you will stay as long as you like! and :dust: for a :bfp: soon!!
> What cycle day are you on or dpo?? Anything you would like to share??
> 
> I'm Stephanie, we have a Steph (want2bmommy) too...:hugs:Click to expand...

Hey thanks stephanie ! Im reya .. Im on 11 dpo and waiting to poas on sat .. Which is also 2 days before dh bday so reallllllly praying hoping for a bfp !! Been ttc for. 8 mths now ... What about u ? Which dpo ?


----------



## waiting2012

Man 2 pages to read through and I came on to originally send my replies I didn't get to last night...We are internet free at the house now..Dang neighbors got a divorce and he took the modem...:rofl:...It was cool though, they knew we were bumming off of them--in our small town you have to pay an arm and a leg for internet...:rofl:.:blush:

Anyhow, Andi and Beth...I was going to tell you ladies..My son's father hasn't seen him since he was 2 weeks old. He emails Wesley now and they've texted a few times but no actual face to face meeting yet. His dad pays 190.00/month and is in the arrears 40.00..LOL...I've tried to get an increase since his dad is a civilian mechanic for the D.O.D. so I know he has decent benefits and probably makes good money...Oh well. Whats a girl to do? At least he gets responces from his dad now..He used to not get anything--his dad sent him an email on his birthday to wish him a happy birthday, and I was blown away by it and I sent him a text about his surgery and his dad wanted me to keep him updated. I guess when Wes turns 18 maybe he can meet him. He has 2 half brothers that are 2 and 4 years older and a half sister (somewhere) that is 5-6 years older. I know there was more I was going to say, but shit if I can remember now! :rofl:

Andi--yep, I can see something faint on your test when I tilt my screen and I'm sitting outside in my car! I hope it gets darker for you sweetie!

Brooke--what's new sweetie?? I hope AF didn't show up!! :hugs:

Beth--still getting ++ opks? Hmmm...My first of 2 times ever using opks--I had that happen. I read that if you get a full month of ++ opks it is because the LH is high and not dropping like it should which could mean ovulation may not have occurred. I hope that is NOT the case sweetie...I would be tickled if you could get your :bfp: this month!

Tanya, Jenn, Ashe, Amanda--How is pregnant life treating you? Tanya--I wonder if your b/p is related to low blood sugar? If eating candy helps--that could be an easy fix..I craved sweets with Adrian too. I think it is a girl thing...LOL

Mandy--Sorry you are so fustrated right now with your doctor, but I'm glad that you are able to see your old one! Will he do an u/s and all that or do you have to wait till you see the OB?

To our newbie "G"--WELCOME AGAIN! If I forgot anyone, sorry...Not my intention! Especially since I don't get to be on as much I used to and with my carpal tunnel acting up, I can read the posts but replying to them on my phone is sometimes hard...

Nothing new here...Hanging in for right now..DH and I finally did the horizontal mambo as he likes to say monday...:rofl:...I was feeling so bitchy and not sure if it was the pills or not so I called my doctor and he said I could go back to taking them just 5-7 days and see if that helped the moodiness I was having..BUT he doesn't want me to get pg if I can help it...:dohh:...Whats a girl to do? :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Hi Reya! 
I'm not on a CD persay..I had a m/c on the 14th--D&C done. My doctor doesn't want me to get pregnant right now since I've had several losses but we aren't giving up...I had one of those conception predictions done by Gail and she said I would conceive and carry to term a healthy baby boy. Although that wasn't until January with the baby coming later in the year...:dohh:...So trying to remain sane at the moment..We've been TTC/NTNP for 11 years this coming July with many losses in that time...I hope your wait is coming to an end hun! :winkwink:...


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> Tanya, Jenn, Ashe, Amanda--How is pregnant life treating you? Tanya--I wonder if your b/p is related to low blood sugar? If eating candy helps--that could be an easy fix..I craved sweets with Adrian too. I think it is a girl thing...LOL

Yeah I wondered the same thing, if it was low blood sugar... And here I am trying to resist the urge to constantly eat sweets. The strongest cravings are for donuts!!!! The craving for sweets in general is the worst right after lunch and right after dinner. But I'm wanting donuts every morning for breakfast! Although I've only given in a couple times, and only on the weekends, I'm good during the week - I have my bowl of cereal. I go for the glucose blood work next week... we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Grihababy

waiting2012 said:


> Hi Reya!
> I'm not on a CD persay..I had a m/c on the 14th--D&C done. My doctor doesn't want me to get pregnant right now since I've had several losses but we aren't giving up...I had one of those conception predictions done by Gail and she said I would conceive and carry to term a healthy baby boy. Although that wasn't until January with the baby coming later in the year...:dohh:...So trying to remain sane at the moment..We've been TTC/NTNP for 11 years this coming July with many losses in that time...I hope your wait is coming to an end hun! :winkwink:...

Im so sorry stephanie for ur loss .:hugs: im sure god has a nice big happy surprise bfp and stickybean waiting for u right around the corner :) stay positive :) good luck to u sweety !


As for me im having pre af symptoms now so .. Not feeling too happy :(


----------



## waiting2012

Heading back to work...Yay me!

Reya--sometimes pre-af sx can be a good sign! Don't give up hun! :hugs:

Tanya--Feed Emma whatever she wants! If she wants donuts for breakfast, girl, you better get her a donut! :rofl:


----------



## TandA08

:rofl:
To make it more dangerous, I discovered how to make my OWN donuts, and I mastered the PERFECT chocolate frosting. My own recipe even!!!!


----------



## bnporter81

Stephanie, I'm so sorry, hon that you've had such a hard time with miscarriages over the years. I had a miscarriage with a blighted ovum 6 years ago and I know for me the D&C was no fun:nope:I hope your reading was right and you get your little one really soon:hugs:I sent off to have a reading done this weekend so I should get it by the 2nd of May, I think it said. Just for fun, I know, but maybe it'll give me a little bit of hope right now.

And no, I'm getting negative OPKs now. They were just positive for about 3 days after FF shows ovulation. That's why I'm not really sure if I'm 14 dpo or about 11.:wacko:

That's sad that his father hasn't seen him in that many years but at least he's able to communicate with him and have a relationship on some level with him. I know that's a lot better than nothing.

That's too bad about your neighbors, hon....maybe they'll get back together and you can have internet at your house again:winkwink:

My daughter (she'll be 11 in August) is getting to a point where my ex and I felt she was old enough to decide for herself when she wanted to go visit him instead of it being a mandatory every-other-weekend deal. Now there's a lot of times where she doesn't want to go and it's hard because a part of me knows she needs to see him and spend time with him, but then the other part says, no she's wanting to be with you why would you make her go?:dohh:She hasn't gone in 3 weeks so I told her this weekend she probably should go because I try to do the right thing even though he's being a s***head about her even calling me on the phone when she's there.

Anyway, all of you have a great night:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

TandA08 said:


> :rofl:
> To make it more dangerous, I discovered how to make my OWN donuts, and I mastered the PERFECT chocolate frosting. My own recipe even!!!!

Mmmmm, sounds great. Making me want some Krispy Kreme donuts now:haha:


----------



## TandA08

bnporter81 said:


> TandA08 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> To make it more dangerous, I discovered how to make my OWN donuts, and I mastered the PERFECT chocolate frosting. My own recipe even!!!!
> 
> Mmmmm, sounds great. Making me want some Krispy Kreme donuts now:haha:Click to expand...

Oh, just great! :rofl: Making it even harder for me to resist! LOL

Here's what I did for my "donuts" - for the frosting, just take some powered sugar and cocoa (sorry I didn't even bother to measure cause I was experimenting) so maybe like a cup of powered sugar, and 1/4 to 1/2 a cup of cocoa, add like one teaspoon of water and start mixing, add water in small amounts until the frosting is the consistency you want. You'd be surprised at how little water it takes. But if it gets too runny, just add more powered sugar. Then, I just made some Pilsbury Cresent rolls, and when those are done, frosted them.... couldn't be easier! But that's the problem... so easy to make, means it's hard to resist!!! dammit :rofl:


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, it does sound really easy...and really good, too:thumbup:Bet the little one is loving them:winkwink:


----------



## Affyash

Hiya girls! OK, don't shoot me with horseshit I know I haven't been on in forever! I can't possibly remember everything I need to catch up on, so I apologize now if I forget stuff!

Tanya I'm sorry you're still having BP issues. At least you're in the second half and on the home stretch! You'll meet Emma so soon you won't even remember these pregnancy woes! :)

Jenn I hope life's treating you well. How is the construction coming with the house? Hopefully not too bad! How are things going with your husband and his oldest son? 

Stephanie I'm so sorry to hear that your MIL is such a giant bitch! I really hope you get to see Sahara this weekend and all goes well. And it looks like you have a nice group of TTC ladies again on this thread! I know it's lonely sometimes when it seems you're the only one still trying...but we're all still here with you! :)

Andi I totally hope those are actual BFP lines! Good luck girl! And try not to get too emotional with DH gone...I know, easier said than done. Just know he loves you and would rather be with you...and he'll be home so soon!

Brookey where have you gone?! I so hope you have your BFP. But if not, it's OK too hun, there's lots of wonderful women on here to keep you company and keep your spirits up!

Amanda and Mandy I'm so sorry to hear of the awful morning sickness. I can totally relate. Though, now that it's already gone for me, I have a hard time remembering how bad it was. Hang in there, you'll be past this phase soon!!

Bethany and Reya, super warm welcomes to you! You both seem to be in the same cycle time roughly right? Both waiting for those BFPs? Good luck to you both, we can all relate to the agony of not knowing one way or another. I, myself, went a whole year trying to conceive my second, I know how hard it is!

Gah, who am I forgetting!? I'm so sorry, I love you all!

So, Quinn's second birthday was this last Friday. His party on Friday went really well! Attached is a pic of him from his photoshoot at JCP on Friday. God, I love this kid! I can only hope my next one is as perfect as him!
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-04-24 at 1.23.48 PM.png
File size: 126.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TandA08

OMG! Ash, he's so adorable!!! That's a great pic, I'm glad that his birthday went well!! And so glad to hear that the m/s is gone for you! Although it sounds like it left you and went to Amanda and Mandy - sorry ladies I'm sure it'll pass soon for you too!


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah he really is a cutie. I've got a little boy who will be 2 in July and I don't think he'd sit still like that for such a good picture! It's all I can do to get a good snapshot of him on my phone because he wont hold still for a minute!:dohh:


----------



## calebsmom06

Construction hasnt evem started yet not sure when it will but it needs to be soon, we met with the guy already but we are trying to decide it this is worth it or of we should do it differently:/ its a difficult decision, I dont want to spend to much cause I am already going to be out of work for 6 weeks anyway unpaid and thats a big uhoh lol, the pic of q is super cute I love it!
tanya- your frosting sounds yummy:) And another way you can make donuts is by buying the canned biscuit dough, make the little hole in the middle, out a little oil in a pan and fry them until golden, they look just like r4egular donuts hehe, my mom used to do it that way:)
I am going to bed already I am really tired and frustrated, I told my husband today that I dont know how much longer I can do it, I really need to get another day off or less work hours a day because I have literally been running around all freaking day getting all the things that I cant get done during my workdays done and today it just took its toll on me because I still didnt finish everything, I literally just gave up. Anyway enough of my pitty party I am not the pitty type lol I am Super woman hahaha


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here are my newest pics.....:coffee:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 10









2.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 7









1edit.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 6









3.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 7









4.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmandaBaby

Bit to catch up on!!

Tanya, damn freaking transport places!! Seems like they effed you around big time! Thank gosh no cops have pulled you over!! OH! Did I read somewhere you made your own donuts!? YUM!!!!!!!!! Hahaha, OH bought me home some krispy kremes the other night, they were soo soo good :) Actually, I think it was last night... And they are already gone :\ haha oops :haha:

Steph, you too hun!! Far out, people are stupid! Glad everything worked out in the end and Jason was able to get his DL. I really hope it pisses your MIL off!! Hahahaha oh i'm so cruel :haha: How is everything going with her btw?

Jenn, congrats to your best friend!! She must be thrilled :) Hope they are all doing well! That's gonna be you & Tanya soon!! :D Havent really done anymore baby shopping, although, that reminds me, I need to make a payment on my baby furniture laybuy!! Oops hahaha :) How about you?

Bethany, sorry to hear about all the drama you've had with your step daughters mum! Crazy women!! Hope she eases up on you guys!! 

Andi, with my first pregnancy I got cold symptoms, and I think I may have a tiny bit this time as well although not as much as with the first. I'm pretty sure I see a line on your tests too! Fingers crossed!! Oh and i'm so sorry your having a rough time at the moment with DH going away for work :( I'm absolutely dreading if OH joins the Army, I don't know how i'd cope :( He knows that I don't want him to go and I feel bad for wanting him to stay here but it's kinda like, what about me? and what I want :( What if I have to move away from my family!? I don't want to, especially when we have the baby :( Ahhh I hope he changes his mind :( Sorry for the rant!! I would be so gutted though as well if OH missed my birthday :( It's not the same but we'll all be here for you :hugs::hugs::hugs: xx

Mandy, sorry about all the morning sickness your having, it's awful isn't it!! :( Are you having lots of vomiting? Or is it more just the nausea? I'm gonna look into getting some B6 vitamins over the weekend, so fingers crossed they work!!

Reya, (I hope I got that right!!!) Welcome to the thread!! Hope you get your BFP soon :)

Ash, when did the morning sickness ease for you!? Cant wait more mine to ease up haha, it's killing me  Quinn is so cute as well, I love the photo!! I can't believe he's only 2! He looks very... I can't think of the word :( hahaha. Like my nephew who is 2 and a half still has a bit of the baby look, well not baby look, but.. Oh dammit I don't know!! :growlmad: I can't get my words out haha. I'm just going to leave it at, he looks very charming!! Haha :) Oh and i'm glad his birthday went well too!! How have you been anyway? 

Brooke, how are you going hun? I really hope that wasn't AF that arrived and that you get your bfp this month!!! Still keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

So so sorry if i've missed anyone or anything!!

As for me, well, i've got a bit of an essay hahaha. SO I went to the doctors today and found out my hcg results from 3 weeks ago (apparently at the time I was 5 weeks). They were 995 which is still in the range for 5 weeks but he said it was a bit low. Well, I still think I was 4 weeks (and something days) when I got it done (which would put me at approx 7 weeks but I refuse to change my ticker now) haha because when I figure out my due date using my LP (which is apparently a lot more accurate) it puts me at the lessor (7 weeks). Am I making sense so far? I also think this because in my last pregnancy my doctor said I was 5 weeks when I saw him first but I was actually only 3ish, because by the time I had miscarried, I thought I was 7 weeks, but they dated me back to 5 weeks so I know that he doesn't work it out properly. SO, based on that, hcg levels should be up to about the 460 mark I think for 4 weeks and mine being 995 is pretty high!! So a part of me is thinking it could really be twins!! EEEEEP! *(On this note, do you ladies know what your hcg levels were at 4 weeks? I wanna compare!!!)*
I'm also noticing tonight that my belly is a teeny tiny bit bigger (which could just be bloat) and it's really quite firm!!! Don't know if thats anything to go by or just normal :shrug: ?? 

Oh and, on a bit of an off topic note, our ensuite bathroom sink keeps filling with black mold! While it's annoying I didn't really think much of it until I googled it last night and apparently its really really toxic!!! So Oh cleaned it out today and took out the drain part and in the pipe it was full of black mold!! YUCK!!! I'm not terrified to go in the bathroom because it's supposed to not be good in pregnancy :( Hope it hasn't caused any harm!! Gonna call our landlord and see if they can have someone come and look at it because it just keeps coming back!! I need something to PREVENT IT!! 

Well that's all for me, hope all is well xxxxx


----------



## bnporter81

Gosh, girls, after all that talk of donuts yesterday, I was literally dreaming about them last night! I woke up starving, lol:haha:

Jenn, I've made the donuts before from biscuits like that...then used the center part to make donut holes. I'm going to have to try the chocolate frosting that Tanya mentioned, though. Sounds really yummy.

Amanda, I never had my hcg levels checked early so I'm no help. Even when I had my first appoinment in later weeks they never told me and I didn't ask because I assumed they were okay or they would have said something. Your black mold sounds awful! The landlord better get that fixed because it's not safe. I hope it gets taken care of for you so it'll be one less thing you have to worry about.:hugs:Mmmm, gotta love krispy kreme:haha:I'm gonna have to tell DH to bring some home today on his way home.

Brooke, have you tested again lately? Hopefully AF stays away and you get your BFP, hon.

AFM, 15 dpo and had a big temp. drop today so I suspect AF will be here soon. I was going to test today, but didn't think of it till I was already on the toilet:dohh:I'll test later I guess. Well, I'm going to go get some breakfast so I'll talk to you all later.

:hugs:to everyone


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Good morning HEY AMANDA :) so great to hear from you sweetie....

I cannot for the life of me remember a name right now is it Reya?? Or Bethany?? so many of us now to where I'm gonna have to write it down so I don't forget it again LOL I apologize :( :) bnporter what part o tennesseee do you live in? I was just there near Jackson :) my in laws live there!!


----------



## bnporter81

AndreaFlorida said:


> Good morning HEY AMANDA :) so great to hear from you sweetie....
> 
> I cannot for the life of me remember a name right now is it Reya?? Or Bethany?? so many of us now to where I'm gonna have to write it down so I don't forget it again LOL I apologize :( :) bnporter what part o tennesseee do you live in? I was just there near Jackson :) my in laws live there!!

Andi, my name is Bethany...I live just a little south of Nashville, but I've been over to Jackson before several times. So do you like those new tests you got? I've never tried them before and I'm always on the lookout for a good, inexpensive test, lol:haha:

What part of FL are you in? I used to live around the Cape Coral/Ft. Myers area...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ohh no I HATE these tests with a passion after i bought them I found out they are CRAP tests DO NOT waste money on these use Wondfro instead....they are so much better!!!

I live in Crestview, FL its in the Florida panhandle.....not too far from the most beautiful white sandy beaches :) lol of Destin FL.....

Bethany I am soooo sorry :) NOW I know :) an I wont forget LOL


----------



## bnporter81

AndreaFlorida said:


> Ohh no I HATE these tests with a passion after i bought them I found out they are CRAP tests DO NOT waste money on these use Wondfro instead....they are so much better!!!
> 
> I live in Crestview, FL its in the Florida panhandle.....not too far from the most beautiful white sandy beaches :) lol of Destin FL.....
> 
> Bethany I am soooo sorry :) NOW I know :) an I wont forget LOL

Andi, no need to apologize. :hugs:Reya came on here a little after I did and you just weren't sure which one I was. No prob:thumbup:

Sorry about your tests. Guess I'll stick with either the wondfo I have or those babi ones I mentioned the other day. I think they work really well and they're only 7 dollars on amazon for 25 of them.

Never been to Destin, but I have been to Sanibel beach, which I LOOVED! No shops or anything commercial like at Ft. Myers...nothing but beautiful beach. I really liked living in Florida when I was there, but Tennessee is home and where all my family is so it was the better choice for me. I went down there to be with a guy I fell in love with right outta high school so we know how that goes, lol. I don't think it would have been a good thing for me to have stayed after all that:wacko:I wanted to be back with my family. But yeah, it's all beautiful down that way.


----------



## TandA08

Sorry to have started a donut craze ladies :haha: I've been dying to make some more again, but probably won't until next week, cause I won't have time today before we leave, and well, don't really have the right amenities while camping :rofl: 

Amanda, so great to hear from you, you sound so chipper! I never was told what my HCG levels were, just that yup, you're pregnant, LOL. And black mold is NASTY and extremely unhealthy!!! Get it abated immediately! (That's my two cents anyway :haha: )


----------



## TandA08

Oh, wait! Jenn, I could totally do the fried donut thing while camping! That just requires a frying pan, not an oven :haha: Hmmmmm wonder if I can convince hubby...... :rofl:


----------



## Grihababy

Hey ! Im reya btw :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Few pics of Destin :)
 



Attached Files:







DESTIN.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 3









DESTIN2.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 2









DESTIN3.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2









DOLPHIN.jpg
File size: 60 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi Ladies

I'm sorry....I don't like Krispy Creme donuts. They came up here a couple years ago and everyone was talking about them so I tried it and said...enh...I've had better. Don't know if you've heard of Coffee Time or Tim Hortons but either one of those two make the best donuts. CoffeeTime makes them in house and they are huge! and really tasty. Tim's they ship them into stores half frozen and kind of half cook them, but still yummy.

MS still horrible. I've resorted to having to drink a nutritional shake in the morning. You've probably heard of Visalus...it's usually used to for weight loss but I talked to my cousin who sells it and she said it's fine as a supplement because it's full of vitamins (she also has 4 kids herself) It seems to be staying down and the nausea goes away about an hour after drinking it.

so I go and see the doctor today. I don't know if he'll send me for another ultrasound...probably not. I'm sure my OB will send me for one when I see him the first time because by then it will be time for the gender scan.

You know, I would call and bitch her out but it wouldn't do anything. It's going to hurt them more to lose 3...4 patients because she wasn't doing her job.

Quinn is such a little cutie. He looks like he keeps your hands full. that smile says it all. I know with Matty...I'm going to have to be the one with baseball bat to scare away girls coming to the door. He's such a flirt. He was blowing kisses to the clerk at Dairy Queen the other day. lol.


Welcome Reya!

Amanda - not sure what my numbers were when they tested me but I was told they were low too...but I would have been about 4 weeks at the time. I saw the heart beating so I'm not worried. Do you want twins? I don't....but if you do and it turns out you are...good for you.... I'll take them one at a time thanks. lol. I wouldn't stress about it though. I'm sure everything is fine. They will tell you what your due date is once they do a scan and measure the baby. I'm a little rounder too...not saying much since I'm already round. lol. but I wear my maternity clothes sometimes because the pressure on my tummy is hard to take. My maternity wardrobe is better than my regular one style wise. I've been looking forward to taking them out. lol.

I use tests from earlypregnancytests.com They worked fine for me....and they offer a discount the more you order. check it out....

I really hope i"m okay for the driving tomorrow. I'll have to bring some plastic grocery bags just in case. Ug. The sooner this part is over the better.

I'll let you all know how the doctor appt goes. It's not until 3:45 so we will see. I'm hoping we can make it back in time to take Matty to Dance class...hard to say depends on how long it takes and what traffic is like.

Talk soon!


----------



## Grihababy

Hello all !! Im 11 dpo and really hopeful for this month . I ve been having really sore bbs since o .. But thats usually always there but its more severe this month . 
Today 11 dpo and i have severe backache and eeling very cold . And its pretty hot here !! Are these symptoms any good ? Af is due today or tomorrow , hope she stays away !! My temps were high today morning so donno for sure very anxious


----------



## Kahlan83

Grihababy said:


> Hello all !! Im 11 dpo and really hopeful for this month . I ve been having really sore bbs since o .. But thats usually always there but its more severe this month .
> Today 11 dpo and i have severe backache and eeling very cold . And its pretty hot here !! Are these symptoms any good ? Af is due today or tomorrow , hope she stays away !! My temps were high today morning so donno for sure very anxious

I"m always cold and I"m almost 9 weeks preggo. My temps are usually low normally (around 97) and when I first found out I was up around 99. I don't know about the back issues since I have back problems normally and don't know what pregnancy back pain is like compared to my normal stuff. Sounds promising though. F'x for you!


----------



## Grihababy

Kahlan83 said:


> Grihababy said:
> 
> 
> Hello all !! Im 11 dpo and really hopeful for this month . I ve been having really sore bbs since o .. But thats usually always there but its more severe this month .
> Today 11 dpo and i have severe backache and eeling very cold . And its pretty hot here !! Are these symptoms any good ? Af is due today or tomorrow , hope she stays away !! My temps were high today morning so donno for sure very anxious
> 
> I"m always cold and I"m almost 9 weeks preggo. My temps are usually low normally (around 97) and when I first found out I was up around 99. I don't know about the back issues since I have back problems normally and don't know what pregnancy back pain is like compared to my normal stuff. Sounds promising though. F'x for you!Click to expand...

Thank u thank u so much ! It feels so comforting when someone acknowledges ur feelng . H&h 9 mths for u !


----------



## brooke1993

hi ladies :( well I am unsure what happened but I spotted for a day then nothing and then AF came and she came like NEVER before!! :( I am picking myself up and dusting myself off but its really taking a toll on me and dh we ended up @ eachother throat the other night...I am NTNP.I will be here but only to chat and cheer all of you on.I am mentally drained from it all I really really thought this month was it.I didnt want to come on here and be a debbie downer so to speak but I also wanted to update to you all much love Brooke
I will update properly when Aliah is down for a nap if not today then tomarrow.I just stopped flowing like the nile and may rest for a bit.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww Brooke :( I know the feeling I feel that way right now kinda...minus the AF part :( I just know I'm already out n wonder why I haven't given up already :( gahhh why do we have to have bad days like this :(


----------



## TandA08

Yay Mandy for your Dr appt! Unfortunately I might miss your update since I will be heading out of town for the weekend around the time you'll probably be done. Maybe I can check in on my phone from the road before I lose signal. It's about a 3hr drive to where we are going! But I'll be thinkin about you for sure!!

Welcome Reya, fingers crossed that the witch doesn't show for you!

Brooke, sorry AF showed :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, lets see...If I miss anything blame it on the CRS aka Can't Remember Shit Syndrome..:rofl::rofl:..

Maybe if I go in alphabetical order I'll remember everything a bit better...:haha:

Amanda--Yay about the numbers!! Wouldn't that be fantastic if it was twins???:happydance::happydance::happydance: When will you have an u/s done to see how many beans have sprouted? And don't forget your bump pictures girl!! We want to see them!!

Andi--Don't get yourself down to much hun! It's early remember..I saved one of your hpt pics so I can tweak it and I'll will post it when I'm done. I found a cool site to go to "PicMonkey" and the only thing I don't like about it is you can't invert--it's not an option they have. SUCKS to, but everything else is pretty cool.. So I'm right when you mentioned the DH is leaving soon and won't be here for your birthday? I think we ought to have an online birthday party for you hun! **Heck, that'd be cool to do for everyone, don't know why I didn't think of it before--we can even present you with "online" gifts..Find something you would love to gift and save the picture and then "gift" it....--I could had a brand new car "gifted" to me virtually for my birthday! :dohh: :rofl:--but it will be awesome..**

Ashe--Glad morning sickness is easing up and taking a hike--must mean the bean is firmly grounded and no more worries!! 15 weeks! I didn't realize it had been that long already! :cloud9:

Bethany--I'm so glad you joined us! Seems like there is so much in common with a few of us, and it is a great support to be able to unload the "EX-Factor" drama...Sometimes the TTC stressors can be enough for one person, not alone add in some crazy ex hubby or ex wife to throw a wrench in the mix...:hugs: I always tell my hubby "Karma is a Bitch, Hi-My name is Karma"...:rofl:

Brooke--:cry::cry:Awe sweetie--I was SO sure you were headed to a :bfp:...Don't stress about the NTNP thing and not being here to much--I'm only here once or twice a day right now--and it is actually getting to the point that I'm ok with it. I watch tv in the evening and not worry am I going to miss something--I know tomorrow--I can check in, and be surprised! I just wish I could have seen your :bfp: hun...:cry::cry: The only consolation in AF showing--is you know you ovulated because you had a beautiful + OPK...I know you aren't going to try right now, but the one helpful advice I gave to Amanda was to dtd every day to every other day as if everyday was the big O'... Everyone will give you advice hun, but you have to do what makes you feel better. Don't let this come between you and your dh..Its not worth it! Trust me, I was ready to walk my door many times over not being able to get pregnant and keep it..I also let the TTC thing come between me and the kids I do have...maybe that is why God is doing what He's doing--I don't know..maybe I'm supposed to hold out to be a support for others and to give of my experiences and wisdom haha:) to others in need..I don't know...:shrug: But I do know, there is a beautiful baby waiting to come down on the brightest rainbow for you, they are just waiting for the nudge from above! :hugs:

Jenn--I love fried donuts--I must have missed what you posted about them so I don't know if you make them the same way I do or not--I'll post how I do them:winkwink: and :thumbup::thumbup: To getting something down about cutting back your hours hun! Here we are coming up on May and you will have at least then and June till Cameron is here. You can't keep running yourself ragged. I know your job pays good, but at what price? Family comes first, and I know you know that, but above family comes the new life within, and you don't want to be one of those pissed off new momma's because you are so wore out that you walk around with a :growlmad: on your face...:rofl:..Seriously, I see these ladies drop their kids off at daycare--:growlmad:--yep that's the look...That look of I have until they are 18 to get some peace and quiet and relaxation????? Geesh, what did I do???:rofl::rofl::rofl:... 

Mandy--So appointment today huh? Yay! Can't wait to hear how it goes..I'm going to laugh my fat ass off if you and Amanda both come on here and post that you are having twins! :baby::baby::haha: I know women with PCOS face a higher percentage after using meds to get pregnant and ya'lls morning sickness sounds 10x worse than any I ever had with my kiddos...Can't wait to read your update hun! 

Reya--11 dpo...I don't know how you don't test already...:haha: By now I would have used about 30 tests--and not those internet kind either--Dollar General is to darn close to work...:rofl:...I may not make it on this weekend, but hun, I hope AF doesn't show for you! FX'ed for ya' hun!!:hugs:

Tanya--You and your dang donuts...:rofl:...I for one, not feeling the donut right now...Rolos yes, DP yes...Had chicken fettucini from the other night for lunch the past 2 days, but sorry to say, no donuts...:rofl: I will post how I will post how I make homemade donuts, I'm sure they are the same for the Jenn, but they are super easy and YES you can make them while camping...

Last but not least, cause I know she checks in periodically from her own thread--Steph--I hope all is well, and look forward to hearing your update, won't be long and you'll be off to the doctor's again...:happydance::hugs:

Super Stephanie's Snaptastic Donuts
Take one can of bisquits (don't use the kind with butter or those layered ones either--they don't work so good), I like the regular or buttermilk ones. 
Poke your finger in the center (yeah, don't use your butt or nose picking finger when you do it..:rofl::rofl:)--I like to set them aside while my deep skillet (regular or cast iron) heats up--when you sprinkle water onto the oil and it sizzles its close to being ready. 
Take your poked bisquits and drop them into the hot oil. Use a spoon, or something like that to flip them--they will brown on one side and have to be flipped. When they are golden-to slightly darker than golden on both sides, take out of the oil and place on paper towel or something to let the grease drain off of them. 
For frosting--I use just a regular cake frosting in the can, but I've done cinnamon sugar and powdered sugar too. You can also use a pastry injector and cook the bisquits without the holes and when they are cooled off--inject your favorite jam inside--raspberry or strawberry is our favorite, and then sprinkle with powdered sugar... 

OK...Now for me..Since ya'll asked..LOL...
Woke up at 4 dry heaving..Hubby asked for :sex:, I told him to take his happy winky to the couch if he couldn't let me sleep..Played in the water with the kids today--exhausted like no other! This post has taken me nearly an hour to write and thats all I have to update about me right now...:rofl:...

Ok, I have to run to my facebook page and catch up there too...My angry birds and Slingo--are in need of attention...:rofl:

:dust: for happy babies, quick AF visits, NO AF visits, and everything inbetween!! :hugs::kiss:

PS...Reya--I will add you to my signature! Welcome again to the "club"


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, shit..Andi's test..I'll be back with it....LOL


----------



## waiting2012




----------



## TandA08

Thanks Steph, that sounds pretty much like what Jenn was saying to do with the donuts - frying them in the hot oil! If we can make it to the store before we leave I'll pick up a can of biscuits, otherwise, it'll have to wait until next week. EMMA will have to wait until next week :rofl:


----------



## Grihababy

Thanks stephanie ! :) yeah waiting it out until af is really late ! Really hoping praying for a bfp ! Having really bad backache but few pre af symptoms too ..bsoooooo crazy ... Lol i wish i cud just stop thinking and symptom spotting so much ! I feel pregnant but ugh these hormones play tricks with my brain :-|
I feel like a dog chasing its own tail .. So confused by the end of it lol .. Trying to stay positive


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls, how is everyone?

Andi, love love love those pics. So beautiful and peaceful. Those really make me miss Florida even though I love Tennessee, too.

Brooke, I'm so sorry you had AF show up:hugs:And I'm sorry you and Andi are feeling so down. I'm heading in that direction as well. I've been studying my chart and I think I'm 12 dpo instead of 15. Then DH and I were getting ready to BD a little while ago and when I went to the bathroom before we did I had some very light spotting. I guess 12 dpo could be IB, but it's more than likely AF getting ready to show.:cry:Anyway, sorry hon, back to you...I know how you feel. DH and I have gotten into stuff before and it's caused problems in the TTC area. He's even said some hurtful things to me regarding it, but in the end it was all okay. You need to do what's best for you and I know you'll get your little bean really soon! It gets so hard especially when you've been TTCing for a while. Heck, even 4 or 5 months seems like a long time! Anyway, I hope AF doesn't stick around very long and that your new cycle brings you your BFP:hugs:

Steph, you had me crackin' up at the butt or nose finger part of your recipe:haha:You mean if I used that finger it wouldn't give the donut a little extra flavoring,:dohh:Darn it, wish you would have told me not to do that beforehand hahaha:rofl::rofl: And thanks, hon, I'm glad I joined too. All of you ladies are wonderful:hugs:

Mandy, good luck on your appointment! Hope everything goes great for you!:thumbup:

Reya, good luck during your TWW... I know how tough it is! Hang in there and I hope you get your BFP soon!

Amanda, Tanya, Jenn, and Ashe, hope you ladies are doing well and are having a great day so far!

Hugs everyone.


----------



## calebsmom06

mmmm I bet they would taste even better fried over a campfire!


----------



## TandA08

:rofl:
Well, Jenn, you haven't seen our campfires - there's no cooking on these things! They're like, well, literally, the size of a car! But, I have a camp stove, so I could use that.


----------



## calebsmom06

LOL thats awesome! My parents used to do that! They would buy old couches from yard sales and burn them just to make huuuuge fires lol, we all loved to make the campfire pies and marshmellows when it was bearable to get close to aand mmmmm smores!


----------



## TandA08

Well, _usually _ we only burn wood, but they are huuuuuuuge campfires! LOL 

Jenn!!!! 3rd trimester tomorrow!!!! OMG! Can you believe it!? Sooooo close now!


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Beth.. If you want to use your nose or butt pickin finger.. Go right ahead.. Just call it extra nutrition for em' :rofl:... So glad anything goes here because I have a tendancy to go crazy sometimes...:rofl:...

At the casa so using my phone.. Have get supper going and then going to lay in my bed in front of ac.. Didnt realize I got a bit of sun playing with the kids... And spotting at 12dpo could go either way... Dont give up yet ladies!:hugs:

Hope ya ll have a goodnighr and talk to ya tomorrow!:kiss:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AWWWWWWW THANKS FOR TWEAKING!!! 


I just wrote a really long thread and somehow I hit the backspace key and it totally took me to the last page I viewed :( OMGOSH....I'll update in a lil while though not much of an update other than ordering some pizza an gonna watcha movie LOL!!


----------



## bnporter81

Night ladies...sleep well:hugs:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just wanted to share some charming news.
I just vomited... At work...
So unattractive haha :( 

Come on holidays!!!
Only 5 hours to go!! Then 16 days off!! Cannot handle all this nausea, I mean I love what I get out of it but this is killing me haha. At least it'll be easier to cope with it when im at home!! Hope this day goes fast!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

NICE LOL Poooooor Amanda :( that sounds terrible though really :( I can't imagine how bad you feel I've never had morning sickness :( I am soooo sorry have you tried Ginger Snaps or some tea.....they sometimes calm the tummy I'll say a prayer for you that you make it the rest of the day with no more issues bless your heart :( :hugs: :hug: If I were there I'd give you a real huge hug!


----------



## brooke1993

Thanks ladies for understanding and being so supportive!Your all awesome and I luv u all like sisters.I wanted to say goodnight as i am so tired my eyes are burning and I will check back in and reply properly then xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ladies I am GOING NUTS! HELP!!! Just took these ones!:blush:
 



Attached Files:







1new.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6









2new.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7









2newedit.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, kind of hard to tell...looks like there might be a shadow or something in 1 of those pics. FX'd for you. Boy, those tests look weird...like they're uneven and messed up or something:wacko: But hey, as long as they do what they're supposed to do, right?:winkwink:

Amanda, awww, I'm sorry...I know how miserable it feels. Even though you think to yourself it's a good thing you're having it, you still feel awful while it's happening.:hugs: Does chewing gum or anything help? I've also heard that using motion sickness bracelets works well.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

THEY ARE CRAP TESTS :( I hate these but Sunday I'll be getting a FRER esp. if my temps keep going UP


----------



## bnporter81

AndreaFlorida said:


> THEY ARE CRAP TESTS :( I hate these but Sunday I'll be getting a FRER esp. if my temps keep going UP

Yeah, my temp went down yesterday and only came up .1 today so I'm pretty frustrated with it. I had very slight spotting yesterday but it was gone an hour later so I figured AF would be here today, but nothing:wacko:

Hopefully your temp will stay up...good luck testing on Sunday:thumbup:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww so sorry :( My temp does what yours did then AF comes full flow the next day...which is tomorrow :( Stupid :witch: I wish we could choke her!


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah really! That :witch: needs to stay away from both of us! :af:


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey Amanda! Hope the sickness eased up for you yesterday, how is everything other that that?? That would be awesome if you did have twins! No I havent really done much baby shopping:( I am holding back until after the baby shower which is going to be May 27th:)

Andi-I get confused with those tests, I dont see a whole lot in the picture but of course I could be wrong:(

Bethany-hope AF does not get you! Have you tested??

Steph-how are you?

Brooke-hope you find some peace about everything and just remember when it is your time it will come for sure, try not to get to angry with hubby cause its probally hard enought feeling like his 'goods' are not working properly, men think they have super sperm or something

Ashley-how are you doing? Havent seen you on much:)

Tanya-enjoy your trip:) Look forward to your update:) 

Mandi-you have a doc appointment today right? Hope everything goes well

Wow there are so many of us on this thread now that it is hard to remember everything that is said, sorry if I forgot anyone which I am sure I did:(

As for me! I am finally in my 3rd trimester! Just 13 more weeks to go! And tanya your right there tomorrow! Yeah, just 13 more weeks or less until we meet our babies:)


----------



## bnporter81

Jenn, thanks...I hope she stays away too!:haha: I tested yesterday and it was a BFN, but I'm not so sure about my FF chart...I'm either 13 dpo or 16 dpo. I had spotting just one time yesterday and now nothing so I'm going to wait and maybe test Sunday if AF stays away till then.

Congrats on the 3rd trimester. :happydance: For me the last few weeks really drag by but I hope it will go by quick for you so you'll be holding your little one soon!:hugs:


----------



## mammytoerin

Hi!! Oh wow I started to read through all of your posts and trying to catch up, but there are so much!! I really hope everyone is doing fine :)

So sorry I haven't been on in so long!! I've been working non-stop (including taking work home) and spending every spare second with my daughter :) We did have an early scan today, as my bump is very big!! Turns out we are pregnant with one very healthy baby, and that I am actually one week less pregnant than I thought - I'm 9 weeks 6 days now :) STarted to tell people though, as it's very obvious :) xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1245.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0198 (1024x683).jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Affyash

Hi my lovelies! So sorry for the sparse posts, I have so much going on at work and not a lot of time to get on here! But I think of you all and love you all! I have my 16 week check up today and I'm trying to think of creative ways to get my doc to do an ultrasound. I know he won't do it, but I WANT HIM TO! I'm dying to know what we're having and Joe (DH) won't pay the $80 to find out...boo! Oh well, I can wait, I'm just bummed.

Brooke honey, I'm so sorry. I know how badly you want this and it makes it so much worse when you're fighting with DH. I hope it's nothing serious and you guys can make up soon. You'll feel better once AF clears out and you can begin a new cycle again. And if now's not the time, we'll be here for you either way. Love you girl.

Andi, I can't tell if there's lines on those tests or not!!! It's killing me not to know definitively, I can't imagine how you feel LOL!

Bethany and Reya, I so hope this is your month. Reya, I totally had some of the symptoms you had the cycle I became prego, FX for you! Bethany, I'm sorry your temps dropped hon. Maybe the spotting you've had today is just IB and you're really prego. Super FX for you!!!

Steph lovie I hope you're doing well. Keeping high spirits and loving life! Miss you!

Tanya, I hope you're having fun camping. Should be a nice weekend, enjoy yourself.

Jenn, I cannot believe you're already in the third trimester. How in the hell did time go by so quickly!? Hope you're having some more energy and hope you've gotten some more time off work. Did you speak with your doctor about taking your schedule down at all? When's your next appt?

Mandy and Amanda, I hope your M/S isn't too bad. I'm so sorry you're so sick! Amanda, I think you asked when my M/S stopped, it was completely gone around 14 weeks but it started to get a LOT better around 12. I'm sorry to say that the worst for me was between 8 and 12 weeks. I never actually got sick (except for in the 14th week after a long car ride as passenger!) but just felt like crap. Try eating something small when you're feeling ill, Tanya the bird eater gave me that trick! Loves you girls!

I'll update you all when I get back from my appt tonight, nothing big should be happening but if it does, you'll be the first to know! So sorry if I forgot anyone, my brain is so scattered right now!


----------



## Affyash

Aw, Laura look at you! Absolutely precious bump! You look exactly like I did at 9/10 weeks. So happy things are going well. Are you going to find out what you're having? Do you know when? Big hugs to you!


----------



## waiting2012

Hey ladies.. Sorry havent been here today. Wow so much news! Love the pics Laura!! :happydance:, sorry abour the M/S Amanda and Mandy. :hugs: Brooke! Love ya hun! Beth and Reya and Andi-it would be awesome to see you three get bfps!!! On my phone Andi so I cant see your pics real good damn it... Wish I could get my grubby paws on them. Congrats Tanya and Jenn- 3rd trimester is here! MKes me a little sad but a lot excited and happy for you both!!:hugs: Ashe it wont be long and you will be there too!... Wow pretty sokn we will go from bump pics and pregnant woes to what color your new addition's poop was that day..:rofl:.. Wouldnt change anything though! Cant wait for those postings too!
I am not sure if I missed anyone, my hands and this phone-ugh... Had internet a bit at wk but it went capoot as the DSN server went down... Will try to goto a hot spot tomorrow so I can get o.line.. Everyone have a goodnigjt and many hugs and lots of love!

Excuse the typos!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi all. Speaking of poop, LOL...Whew, what a night so far...My youngest (he'll be 2 in July) was playing quietly in his room. Number 1-quiet=not a good thing! I found out he had gone and decided to go and play in the cat litter box. Had to go and give him a bath and get all the nasties off. :dohh:


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey evryone just wanted to say hope you all have a wonderful night, I will reply tomorrow evening I'm exhausted, been hanging out with my son since I picked him up at 3. We just left gattitown and with his tickets he got this little toilt thinng that has slime in it that makes fart noises and omg this boy does not stop laughing he is definetly alllll boy hahaha its soooooo funny how hard he is laughing everytime he makes the noise lol, talk to you all tomorrow:)


----------



## bnporter81

Ashe, thank you hon:hugs: I hope it was IB that I had yesterday...just have to see what happens over the next 2 or 3 days I guess.[-o&lt;


----------



## bnporter81

Night Jenn, and goodnight everyone else. Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Grihababy

13 dpo today .. Temp dropper by .1 today . But had the worst sleep last night was so restless .. Slept at 1 and was up from 430 .. Just kept tossing around ugh. :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies I was MIA today hubby an I are spending some quality time before he leaves I took some new tests tonight...there is a shadow but its a clearblue so ya know how that goes...I don't think I'm preg b/c the FRER was a :bfn: an I have pre mensus symptoms :( how lovely!
 



Attached Files:







9dpo2.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 9









9dpo3.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7









9dpo4.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here is the CB few mins after the first pic.....I know its probably a blue dye evap but I can still get excited :) I'm sick an wanna be happy :D lol
 



Attached Files:







OK.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6









OKedit.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 7









OKinverted.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## waiting2012

Andi that looks like a faint pos on Your clr blue test!!! I bet you will get your bfp for your bday hun!:winkwink: how exciting!!!
Beth: when adrian was little she would put her binkie in the catpan.. Ugh gross!!!:rofl:
Reya: dont give up sweetie!:hugs: you still have an excellent chance at that bfp7
Havee to finish cleaning and laundry.. Sahara should be here tomorrow, yay!!!
Will try to check in later!
:dust:


----------



## bnporter81

I agree Andi, it does look like the beginnings of a BFP!:happydance:I hope it keeps getting darker for you!

Steph, mine seems to just enjoy playing in it. Like it's a sandbox or something:haha: Hope you have a good weekend with her:flower:


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, another day of extreme tiredness today:( Hope its just a phase and goes away in the next few days! How is everyones day going?
Ash-how was your appointment?
Andi-hope your time with hubby is very good quality time and hope you do get your bfp really soon
Steph-hope the mil is not a b**** and shows up tomorrow!


----------



## Affyash

Reya don't even worry about a temp drop after a bad sleep, it could totally be because of that. In fact, one of my first symptoms was interrupted sleep...I just was so restless and couldn't get comfortable! FX for you!!

Andi I'm sorry you're having AF symptoms. I was so hoping we'd see lines on your FRER. Hang in there, it ain't over til she shows up!! :) Hope you're having a nice time with the hubs before he leaves. He'll be back before you know it.

Bethany any updates from you? Have you tested at all? FX for you!! So funny about your son and the litter box...I can't imagine having to clean kitty poop off my son! LOL

Jenn I'm sorry you're so worn! Hopefully you'll get some really good nesting energy soon! 3rd trimester girl! Woohoo! Your son loving a fart machine cracked me up...wonder how he feels about his gassy mama lol!

So, my appt yesterday went really well. The baby's heartrate was 141 which I thought was fairly low. Maybe it was sleeping! I'm scheduling my next ultrasound for 3 weeks. I did find out that they're wanting to do my c-sec at 39 weeks which would be 10/5. It's exciting, just another week sooner that I'll be able to meet my little one!

Now for the best news...I got super anxious and crazy this morning and decided to suck it up and pay for a private scan. It was $80. I wanted to find out the gender...and I did!









IT'S A GIRL!!!!!!! Can you believe it? Quinn's going to be a big brother to a pretty little girl!! I am over the moon excited I'm still in shock. I'll take some pictures of the ultrasound pics I got and post them to you. She still looks a little swollen and "nubby" but the tech was totally confident it is a girl. She said there's no boy parts to be seen and we definitely saw the 3 lines that indicate labia. She checked from a couple different views too. I so hope she wasn't wrong! LOL! She actually invited me to come back to their office on Wed so that one of their new technicians in training could scan me. She said I'd be a perfect candidate for her to train on. So it sounded like she was sure it is a girl!! :) Yaaaaaay!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! A GIRL!!!!!!!! :happydance:
HOW EXCITING :) So so so happy for you Ash!!
Now you'll have your little boy & little girl! Ahhh i'm so excited for you :happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :flower:​


----------



## waiting2012

Lots to post tomorrow.. Wanted to send luv to everyone though!!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Ashlkey! A girl! That is awesome and I am soooo jealous! My u/s tech says that in the beginning when its still swollen a bit that they can tell because the boys tends to point up and the girl points more downward:) I cant wait to see pics:) Now you can start shopping! How did you get them to do the u/s?
Yes it was hilariouos when he was laughing sooooo hard at the slime filled play toilet pushing his fingers around making the fart noise and then laughing like it was the funniest thing on earth! He has heard me a couple times and seems shocked he goes moooooooom was that you? Ewwwww and will laugh lol.
Steph-hope your day is going well:)


----------



## calebsmom06

Nevermind I see you paid lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies :( I am really really sickly right now allergies or something thinking of a doc. appt tomorrow. My eyes are blood shot an hurt an itch soooo badly...but here is FRER from this morning thought I saw something walked away took the pic this afternoon after I yanked it outa the case to see what I saw....but I'm sure its an evap as it sat all day :( but oh well....wish :witch: could come on an dr appt on the 11th it couldn't come any SLOWER eeeehhhh come on appt where are youuuu?!?!?! Well night night an I'll talk to you all tomorrow :) I've been up since 5 this morning an only got 3ish-4 hours of sleep so I am totally EXHAUSTED only had 3 hours sleep or so in 2 days NOT ENOUGH TIME :(
 



Attached Files:







OK111.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 7









OMG2.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AmandaBaby

Awe Andi got my fingers crossed that it's not an evap, but the start of a very pink bfp! :)
Sorry to hear your feeling so sick as well. Hope the doctor can give you something to help!!

Just wanted to quickly share a picture of my belly today :) My ticker says i'm 8w5d but I think it's wrong so I only put 8 weeks on the photo because I think that's more accurate! I guess we'll find out at my scan on Wednesday!! I'm pretty sure this is mainly just bloat though i'm calling it my bump :) haha. I will admit though, it's feeling a whole lot firmer :)

https://i47.tinypic.com/23mvv50.png
sorry the picture is so big! :flower:​


----------



## bnporter81

Hi ladies...hope you're all doing well

Aww, Ash....that's great! A sweet little girl for your son to be a protective big brother to:winkwink: You've got to be on :cloud9: So happy for you...such a special thing.

Andi, that doesn't look like an evap...it looks like it has color! I hope for you that it's not one and that it keeps on getting darker:thumbup:

Amanda, your bump is adorable!

Steph, hope you had a good weekend with Sahara and everything went well!

AFM, I took an IC yesterday and a few minutes after I took it it looked like a really faint pink line but then when it dried it looked weird....kind of like the pink hue was gone from it and had just kind of a smudgy almost light-brownish line or something. I tried to take a pic of it but it just didn't work. I don't know, I'm just so frustrated. I'm so ready to either get my BFP or have AF show. I just want this cycle to be over:cry: Guess I'll wait and test again tomorrow if the witch doesn't show today.

Hugs to all of you. Have a great day!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just wanted to share this video.
It'd a parody of the Carly Rae Jepsen song "Call Me Maybe." It's the Aussie Bloke version.
Thought i'd give you all a taste of the good ol' Australian way! Hahahahaha.
Thank gosh we all don't sound like this  Well I know I don't.
But I thought it was hilarious anyway!!
https://youtu.be/qRVPyw_BorY​


----------



## waiting2012

Holy slap your granny!
Andi-i dont think that is an evap either sweetie! :happydance: my evaps oyt of the case never had a hint of color!
Amanda-AWE!!!!!! Look at your precious bump!!!! Love it!
Beth-left my computer at home so I will hit the library at lunch... Good and bad news about the weekend....
I will update everyone at lunch!luv ya!


----------



## TandA08

Ash, congrats again on your little girl! Soooo exciting!

Amanda, love your little bump!! Bloat or not, it's still a baby bump!! :hugs:

Jenn, I hear ya on the exhaustion, I just can't seem to catch up on enough rest! Not much longer though...

Mandy, how did your appointment go on Thursday??

Steph, I'll check back in a while, waiting for your update about your weekend.

Love ya ladies!


----------



## waiting2012

On my dang phone so here goes nothing...i
Sunday-long story short... No sahara. mil texted jason and said shd messed ul the dayex but she was sorry ... She is in contempt and faces custody reversal y the judge...nelps jason I. Tne long run. Shes an idiot. 
Good news is I had this inkling to pick up some opks.. I think I may ha...ve oed this past sunday. We bded saturday and sunday twice.. Will bd tonite to and hopefully tomorrow. I know the dr said not to try but I feel like a bump on a log not trying... I wish I could eply properly but our server is downAGAIN and the library is closed so I went hoe and got my computer for nothing.. I will send pics and ya ll can tll me what you think...
Love yall and hopefully I can get online soon!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh pics will be texted.. Someone can post them..


----------



## waiting2012

Finally online...For only a bit because I have to go back to work in a few...UGH...I'll try to post my opks now...


----------



## waiting2012




----------



## waiting2012

Just realized that on my phone yesterday mornings looks a bit darker there than it does here...I didn't test last night because I was worried about using my opks up--they came only 7 to a box with one hpt. Going tomorrow to get another box then I'll have enough to test in the am and the evening and have 2 hpts to use in a couple of weeks...:winkwink:
I know I'm not supposed to ttc, but geesh..I just had a feeling to get them, don't know what it was, but it was def a feeling...LOL


----------



## TandA08

Steph, I as I said in my text to you, I absolutely can not believe your MIL! I'm speechless!! But, it's just that much more leverage for you and Jason to use in court against her!!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--Tweaked your test...Didn't do a whole to it, but tried a little...I still see something, and my evaps never have color to them..There is def some pink there!


Beth--you ought to post your test..Maybe we can look at it..It may be a dodgey test or a faint bfp...You never know!

Reya--How goes it hun? I hope AF didn't find you!:hugs:

Tanya and Ashe--Thanks guys...:hugs:

Jenn--I hope the doctor can figure out something about your back, like I texted you--my coworker's daughter is suffering bad right now..She's due the end of May/early June...:hugs:

Brooke--How are you hun??

Amanda--like I said--Love the bump!!! To precious! Pretty soon you'll be feeling your rainbow move all around in there! Keep the bump pics coming!

Mandy--How was your trip hun? any luck with a doctor for the hubby and Matty yet? 

Laura--hope all is going good sweetie!!!

Typing fast since I've got just a few minutes, and never know when the server will go down again...UGH...

Love ya'll and if by a miracle I get off early, I'll try to be online before heading home!:kiss::hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, back pain?? Me too!? What part of your back?? Mine has been mostly my upper back like in the shoulder blade. I went to my chiro week before last, and it helped a lot - until I went to work the next day... ugh.


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, about the MIL--really quick...

She claimed she messed up the original first visit by looking at the calendar and said it wasn't his weekend. Then saturday she texted that she wasnt bringing her because she met with her attorney and found out the weekend before was the weekend SO she chose to not bring at all yesterday. She told jason that she still gets a say in when she comes over because there is a section 4 to the temporary agreement that states if Sahara has any obligations or prior committments then they (mil and Jason) can decide on a different arrangement. When Jason tried to call her--his number is blocked. So he can't even talk to Sahara! This will not fly with the judge at all. He was supposed to call his attorney today since I texted him saturday night and told him she wasn't bringing his daughter over like she was supposed to after saying she would. She is now in contempt. According to LiveStrong.com--you can look up violations of child visitation--she is in contempt and faces fines, jail time and custody reversal. It is obvious that she will continue to deny access even when an order is in place and jason doesn't have to ask for custody now, the judge can just order a reversal of custody based on previous actions. Ok, got to get back to work...What a SHORT lunch since having no net! UGH...I'll let ya'll know what I find out from Jason tomorrow..Please pray there is enough internet to get on..LOL


----------



## TandA08

Whew Steph! Well I am certainly keeping my fingers crossed that the judge slaps you MIL silly and gives Jason custody! I can't believe that she would just deny visitation like that, especially after a court order.


----------



## Grihababy

waiting2012 said:


> Andi--Tweaked your test...Didn't do a whole to it, but tried a little...I still see something, and my evaps never have color to them..There is def some pink there!
> View attachment 389283
> 
> 
> Beth--you ought to post your test..Maybe we can look at it..It may be a dodgey test or a faint bfp...You never know!
> 
> Reya--How goes it hun? I hope AF didn't find you!:hugs:
> 
> Tanya and Ashe--Thanks guys...:hugs:
> 
> Jenn--I hope the doctor can figure out something about your back, like I texted you--my coworker's daughter is suffering bad right now..She's due the end of May/early June...:hugs:
> .
> 
> Brooke--How are you hun??
> 
> Amanda--like I said--Love the bump!!! To precious! Pretty soon you'll be feeling your rainbow move all around in there! Keep the bump pics coming!
> 
> Mandy--How was your trip hun? any luck with a doctor for the hubby and Matty yet?
> 
> Laura--hope all is going good sweetie!!!
> 
> Typing fast since I've got just a few minutes, and never know when the server will go down again...UGH...
> 
> Love ya'll and if by a miracle I get off early, I'll try to be online before heading home!:kiss::hugs:





Af got me :( i cant even begin to express the sadness i feel . Its been a yr nowtrying . Im giving up. I have no more energy for this stress . I feel so useless and dead inside


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies :( its been a horrid day....I wish my hubby were here my youngest is driving ME INSANE...he wants to go outside an its 100 degrees out and I totally don't feel like going outside....and my oldest has to do homework first! I'll update when I can I've been sooooo busy!


----------



## bnporter81

Hey all

Steph, sounds like the woman is digging her own grave. People like that may get away with doing stuff for a while, but they always get what they deserve in the end and I'm sure she will, too. It's all ridiculous!

I had tried to take a pic of the test and couldn't really get one that wasn't blurry on my phone so I just gave up on it...so I can't post one:nope:I'm going to either test again tomorrow or wednesday, though, and I'll let you all know but I'm not feeling real great about it. I really think AF just hasn't shown because of the progesterone I was using during the TWW. It just doesn't make sense because last cycle I was using it as well and AF still came through on her own without me stopping it first.:wacko:

Jenn and Tanya...my back pain got really bad in my third trimester. I've had back pain anyway over the years but after walking around or standing for a while I had some major pain like right where the bottom of my bra went across my back. I always had to have DH walk behind me that way if I would stop suddenly he could know that was his sign to come up and give me a quick rub, lol:haha:

Andi, so excited about your test. I definitely think you've got yourself an early BFP there! FX'd AF stays away and this is it for you!

Brooke, hope you're feeling better and things are looking up for you!

Andi, I hear you! My almost 3 year old and almost 2 year old were wanting to go out today and it was about 90. It was just too hot and I didn't feel like it. Then it made me feel bad for not letting them go out. So hard being a mommy sometimes!

Talk to you girls later....:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Reya, I'm so sorry you didn't get your BFP. I know it's so hard...every month that it doesn't happen it just makes you feel like it will never happen and it's so hard to pick yourself up and move on to the next cycle. Lots of hugs for you. The time will come for all of us and we just have to hang in there until it happens. I hope it's soon for you.:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Tanya-yes its horrible! I had to call the doc today and they told me to go in, now I am on bed rest until further notice because somehow I got pulled muscles and a pinched nerve in my back, I have to go to physical therapy tomorrow. I'm on my phone but ill try to update more later


----------



## waiting2012

Grihababy said:


> waiting2012 said:
> 
> 
> Andi--Tweaked your test...Didn't do a whole to it, but tried a little...I still see something, and my evaps never have color to them..There is def some pink there!
> View attachment 389283
> 
> 
> Beth--you ought to post your test..Maybe we can look at it..It may be a dodgey test or a faint bfp...You never know!
> 
> Reya--How goes it hun? I hope AF didn't find you!:hugs:
> 
> Tanya and Ashe--Thanks guys...:hugs:
> 
> Jenn--I hope the doctor can figure out something about your back, like I texted you--my coworker's daughter is suffering bad right now..She's due the end of May/early June...:hugs:
> .
> 
> Brooke--How are you hun??
> 
> Amanda--like I said--Love the bump!!! To precious! Pretty soon you'll be feeling your rainbow move all around in there! Keep the bump pics coming!
> 
> Mandy--How was your trip hun? any luck with a doctor for the hubby and Matty yet?
> 
> Laura--hope all is going good sweetie!!!
> 
> Typing fast since I've got just a few minutes, and never know when the server will go down again...UGH...
> 
> Love ya'll and if by a miracle I get off early, I'll try to be online before heading home!:kiss::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Af got me :( i cant even begin to express the sadness i feel . Its been a yr nowtrying . Im giving up. I have no more energy for this stress . I feel so useless and dead insideClick to expand...

Awe hunny...I understand the stress...It is heartbreaking month after month when it doesn't happen.. I'm right there with you! I don't expect a whole lot to come of this month or the months to follow. I know that when AF rears her head at me next time--it will be another heartbreaking reminder, but I have to keep going. If I let my mind convince my heart what my body won't do--it won't do it. Make sence? God I hope so...LOL...Many hugs hun! Have a nice long bubble bath, and a glass of something strong and just count down the days till AF is gone and be sure to tell her, "THIS IS GOING TO BE YOUR LAST VISIT!"...Love ya sweetie!:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Beth--no worries hun...I bet there is something to your test too...:winkwink:...Keeping my fingers crossed for you sweetie!

And you are absolutely right--she'll get hers...Top it off, Jason sent her a text yesterday--she didn't reply to it though--he told her this dispute between them is because she abandoned him at his aunt's house after her divorce to his dad (he was 7 at the time)..No responce from her, and he then texted that he was willing to find a family counselor for them to see so that hopefully they can sit down like adults and talk about things...We'll see...She never responded to the hint of counseling. I told him, she will NEVER see my children, and when he gets custody--she'll be lucky to see sahara at all!


----------



## TandA08

Wow Jenn! Take it easy! Good luck with the physical therapy, I'm sure it'll give you some relief. Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Heading home... At supper with the hubby and adrian at CiCis...then back to pick up my car..... Going to have some over 35 freaky :sex:....:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Not at..but Had supper..lol


----------



## calebsmom06

Thank you:) So far today I did not get any 'bed rest' in :/ Caleb had karate at 4 then a tball game at 530 so I just got home, plan on resting as much as possible tomorrow....hope you had fun steph hehehe


----------



## bnporter81

Happy birthday, Andi! Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear Andi.....happy birthday to you!
:cake::dance::happydance::yipee::headspin::bunny:

https://https://flowersfast.com/f4135l.jpg


----------



## bnporter81

Awww, my pic didn't show up....wonder what I did wrong? It was supposed to be a pretty vase full of flowers for your birthday.:dohh:


----------



## calebsmom06

ANDI IS IN THE HOSPITAL PRAY FOR HER, I dont know what happen but I just know that she is in the burn unit and is or was on a breathing tube:/


----------



## bnporter81

OH NO! I wonder what happened. Bless her heart...sure will pray for her. Keep us updated!


----------



## TandA08

OH NO! I hope she's okay! Yikes, that sounds scary!!! Keep us posted!! Definitely thinking about you Andi!!

Steph.... hope you had a good night last night!! :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Anybody heard any news about her yet?


----------



## waiting2012

https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/993/993161u1qle7vbg3.gif

Happy Birthday Andi!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2404/2404223e4gcnuf25e.gif

We love ya hun! Hope you get better soon!!! 

Do we know what happened yet?????

:cry:


----------



## waiting2012

I feel so stupid now...Here I've been a mopey mood since last night. Intended to have a little s-e-x with the hubby, but that got shot to hell when he brought up some "hot" thing he works with on the weekends and how only if she had my boobs..:growlmad: I was messing around with him and he was talking about wanting to get a new truck--I said, "You can have a new truck when you give me a baby"...:haha: Which in turn became that he has given me a baby, 11 years ago, so he can get a new truck. I told him no, Adrian didn't count that I wanted a little bitty baby and what does he go and do..He mentions that his cousins baby is so tiny...:growlmad: Then gets in a tizzy because he doesn't understand how he not only hurt me once with his comments but twice. I don't want to hear about his cousin's baby. They are always pawning their kids off to his aunt to watch so they can goto dinner or to the grocery store--I don't think his kids have EVER been to Walmart, etc. They don't take them anywhere! He said I was being hateful towards someone that I don't even know very well, and yeah, I was. I am bitter, can't help it. Right after my m/c last year she found out she was pregnant. Everytime she has gotten pregnant (without trying) is around one of the times that I lost a pregnancy--its like a slap in the face, and he being a man, doesn't get it. :growlmad: It hurts because I feel like God gave my baby to her. I'm done being mopey but geesh it just hurts so dang bad. So I probably sabotaged myself once again by letting his comments hurt me like that--sweeter justice would have been to get pissed off after sex, but I wasn't thinking that far ahead. :dohh: I was going to get more OPKs but ya' know F' it. I'll use what I got, and if we did it this month--we did, if not--oh well. I just can't believe that Andi is in the hospital..I feel so dumb for feeling mopey about some stupid comments when my "sister" is in pain--real pain. Not some emotional hoopla..Praying for her! I hope that God is looking down on her and holding her hand right now...

I'll check back later...I've been in a mood all morning since our 'disagreement' about my mopeyness carried over all the way to about 9am this morning...But now, I def feel stupid. 

hope everyone else is doing good...Jenn--hope you are following those doctor's orders!!!


----------



## TandA08

Aw Steph, sorry the emotions got a hold of you last night. But that's men for ya, they aren't the least bit sensitive sometimes! :hugs:

No word on Andi yet?


----------



## waiting2012

I've not heard anything..I hope she is ok...Her tests were looking really good too...I thought she may have something there this month, and for this to happen...:cry:


----------



## waiting2012

These are my tests in order...Today's was def about as faint if not fainter than last nights...The surge came and went...No more ewhitey cm either..Had that on friday and saturday, twingey cramps on sunday. I was looking online and one site the most fertile times are before you drop your egg--so that the day before or so, if you have sex, you have a good chance of hitting the egg because the sperm live longer. Who knows...We'll know in a couple of weeks I guess. I assume I'm in my 2 ww wait now.. 1 dpo and only 13 to go...Doesn't seem like much to celebrate with Andi being in the hospital though! :nope:


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry my camera pics online don't look like they do on my phone or how they look IRL...


----------



## bnporter81

I hope we hear some good news about Andi soon. It's so awful, bless her heart. And on her birthday, too:cry: I hope it's nothing bad and she can come home soon.

Steph, men are so STUPID sometimes. Sometimes I don't think they care how much they hurt our feelings! I've been dealing with my DH (actually today I think I'll use SH instead for shi**y husband:haha: Anyway, my SH and I were arguing because we're not having sex enough. Don't get me wrong.... I know he works long hours and I know that he's tired, but I just can not make a baby by myself. It would be so much easier if I could:haha:but it just won't happen that way and he acts like he doesn't understand that:dohh: My cycles are so irregular to begin with and I feel like we need to be having sex at least a couple of times a week. Most of the time it's only about once a week and I just don't think that's really enough to catch the egg with things being so irregular. He always says yeah, I know we need to do stuff more...but it never happens. He tells me constantly he wants a baby, but HELLO...it takes sex to make a baby! So we've been arguing since last night. I tested again and got a BFN so that doesn't help...I'm cramping so AF will probably be here by tomorrow. I feel so bad about Andi...it's just a crappy day all the way around.

Sorry for complaining...if anyone hears anything, keep us updated!:thumbup:

Love and hugs to everyone


----------



## Affyash

OMG girls, I'm gone for two days and all hell breaks loose!

First off, Andi, honey, where are you and what's happening!? I am SO freakin' sorry to hear that you're hurting in the hospital. Jenn, how did you hear about this? This is just awful. Andi, my thoughts are with you and your family I I hope nothing too serious is going on.

Steph, I'm so sorry you're feeling down. I get in arguments with the dH all the time because he's insensitive and not considerate. Men just don't get it sometimes. Hang in there, you'll feel better soon, I promise. And yes, you're in your TWW so chin up, you never know what this month will bring.

Jenn, holy moly you're on bedrest now? I hope you're actually resting today. What's going on? Severe backpain? Feel better soon and take care of yourself right now.

Tanya hope your camping trip went well and you're feeling good. I know you're still having the shoulder pain, I hope that eases.

Brooke, honey, hope you're doing OK. I know you're down and out too, but it seems like we all are. Misery loves company, so come and tell us how you are!

Reya, I can so relate to how you're feeling right now, I know how hard it is. Try to look at the positive that you're having a period regularly and that means you are capable of making a child. It will happen even if it doesn't seem like it. Do you temp or use OPKs? Are you on any supplements? Big hugs!

Amanda how's that morning sickness treating you? Your bump is so precious! I can't wait til you go to the doc and get your first u/s! :) Loves ya!

Mandy hope you're doing OK too and not having too much m/s. Hope your trip was well! :)

Bethany it ain't over til it's over. Don't give up until the witch comes. Sometimes women just get late BFPs. So sorry you're feeling out, again, I can relate to that feeling too! My DH gave me crap everytime I told him we needed to BD (not that he didn't want to, just that he wanted me to work for it). Men can be so dense sometimes. Hugs!

I'm doing OK today, just totally worried about Andi and Jenn now...And everyone else for that matter. I know some of us are hurting right now, I wish I could make it easier/better. Love you girls you are always in my thoughts!


----------



## waiting2012

Got off at 5 but I just want to sit here. I'm in no hurry to go home. Don't want to be here but don't want to be there. Yeah, Beth--I agree--SHITTY HUBBY! I like that...:rofl:...
I think this could be ANY website about any topic involving women--and we would all agree our DH's become SH's in a matter of seconds...Why? I think because their brain is in the appendage that hangs between their legs...:dohh:...I thank God I don't carry my brain in my pants..At least its where it belongs...:rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, looks like everyone is having a miserable day! So sorry and hope everyone starts feeling better!
Ashley-I heard because she is a facebook friend and I saw her update and it said bnb update for her so I did. I just checked back and she hasnt been on at all, I saw a post from her sis saying she was there with her even though she doesnt know it! Wondering if she had to have some kind of surgery and is knocked out?? But I dont know, I have no idea what happen or what is happening.
Steph-so sorry about your fight with DH today:( Hope tonight goes better.

I have listened to the doc for the most part ummmm I just got home, I went to physical therapy and then went to get a mani and pedi which took freakin 4 hours! so as far as laying in bed nada but as far as relaxing yep I did alot of it, tomorrow I plean on just staying home pretty much, I have therapy at 10 and it will be pool excercise this time and a massage and heating pad again and then I will just come clean up and relax all day but on Thursday my s-i-l is coming over to help me paint the babies room, I am going to help but dont worry i will be careful, and the friday rest rest rest and sat thinking of making a trip to s.a. to the zoo....go ahead and slap me steph if you think its to much lol, but I really cant do bed rest, if my back starts to hurt bad I will but right now it feels pretty good:) I am hoping when I go back to the doc on the 7th that he will release me back to work but part time, I think that would be best at this point


----------



## bnporter81

I feel so bad for Andi...I hope the doctors or someone there knows there's a good chance she's pregnant while they're doing whatever they have to do. I'm sure there might be bigger things going on with her that they might have to be worried about, but I'm sure the possible pregnancy thing would be important to her, too. I hope we get some more news soon.


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, glad to hear your back is feeling better today. Hopefully it stays that way. Mine is actually killing me right now, I was in tears just a little bit ago, and struggling to fight them again. But it's my upper back, like in my right shoulder blade. Ugh, what a shitty day for all of us it seems....... 

Let us know if you hear anymore news on Andi!


----------



## calebsmom06

I will, maybe you should go get a massage it did wonders for me I mean it doesnt feel perfect but it feels more relaxed but really I think it was the heating pad that helped me more than the massage it released a lot of tension


----------



## TandA08

I went to the Chiro the week before last, and it helped for a day. Hubby massages it every night. It's the sitting at my desk that is killing me. I'm gonna talk to the Dr about it at my next visit, which is still 2 weeks away, we'll see if I can wait that long. The end of the day is the worst for me. Once I get home and lay down it seems to go away - mostly.


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks for the update Jenn... Yes I think you are nuts going up to SA to the zoo! I remember a trip to the zoo that afterwards- I went into labor.. 2 days later my son ewas born....lol just take it easy hun!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Grrr can't remember if I mentioned the minor accident I had in December but I finally got my car looked at today and they said its too dangerous for me to drive so I had yo leave it there!! Might not get it back for a week or more!! I'm so annoyed a d so hormonal that I want to cry haha. I hate not having my car :( its a control thing and now I feel like I have none :( haha. Oh well at least we have oh's car!
On to better news though, we're on our way to get our first ultrasound done!!!! I'm so excited, yet so nervous!! And my gosh do I need to pee and im only a bottle in!!! Fingers crossed all is perfect :) I have to wonder how many bambinos are in there though haha. Guess I'll know soon!! :) I'll update when I get home :) love you all xx


----------



## calebsmom06

Steph- lol well i dont need to go into labor just yet lol but I will definetly be careful, its not for sure yet.
Amanda-I hope you post pics of your u/s! I cant wait to see!

Update on Andi-she is breathing on her own now but blood pressure is 105/100 still not sure exactly what happen but ill let you know as I find out


----------



## waiting2012

Yay Amanda! Cant wait to see you us pics!
Thank you Jenn for the update!!

Prayers for Andi....

Dear Lord..
Please look after our dear sister Andi. Help her to pull through this trial and tribulation. Send your angels to watch over her. Help her to feel the love that surrounds her.
In Christ name..
Amen


----------



## waiting2012

Just texted Jenn.. I was wondering..is a temp of 100 ok at 1 dpo?.. For some readon its up higher than ever for the evening, and no I am not sick...
Just wondering... About to take a bath and read the hunger games...


----------



## TandA08

Ooh Amanda! Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound!!!! Better post pics!!!

Steph thanks for saying a prayer for andi! Hope everything is ok!


----------



## waiting2012

Update from Jenn..
Andi was burned by fireworks and inhaled the fire.. Continue to pray for her ladies..:hugs:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh I feel awful. Here I am talking about my ultrasound and Andi is in hospital!!! I didn't even realise :( so sorry Andi. I'm thinking and praying for you that everything is alright!!!

I'm just at my sisters at the moment so I will update you all later!! Stay safe xxx


----------



## waiting2012

Its alright Amanda... just pray for her hun... Im sure she would want to see that pic too...where there is pain there is also joy, we have to keep our spirits up and have faith that all will be ok...:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

That's just so awful with Andi...I wonder how in the world that happened?! It's good that she's breathing on her own. Hopefully we'll get some more good news about her soon.

Amanda,can't wait to see your US pic. :happydance: I know it's so exciting for you! Sorry about your car but at least you'll have it back soon. You never know, maybe it's a good thing that whatever is wrong with it is getting fixed. It would have been really bad if it went unfixed and you had an accident being pregnant and all:wacko:We don't need anyone else in the hospital!

Steph, 100 is a little high...it's def. a good sign you ovulated, though. I've never had mine go above 98.5. My usual pre o temp is about 97.3 or 97.5. But everyone is different. Maybe the high temp just meant you had a good strong ovulation...you never know:thumbup:

Jenn, I hope everything goes okay if you decide to go. I know a lot of walking can bring on early labor...even more so the further along you get. Just be careful:hugs:

Ash,hope everything is going good for you. Now that you know the sex have you thought of any names yet?

Tanya, I hope your back starts feeling better. Mine started to hurt really bad with the last 2 pregnancies once I got to the last trimester. Walking around for a long time was so miserable. Ahhh, the many joys of pregnancy, lol:dohh:

Brooke and Reya, I hope you're both feeling better. It's always such a kick in the gut when the witch shows up...and I know it seems like it gets harder with each month that passes. We've just got to stick together, hang in there and believe that it WILL happen.:flower: Lots of :hugs: for both of you.

Hope everyone has a good day. I'll keep checking back for updates on Andi.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies....i might come home today. Im inmobile. Alabama...at University South Alabama in burn ICU keep praying ill update soon...i was on a respirator my whole birthday..thanka for all love support and prayers...ill be ok


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Oh and aunt flo is here with me


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey Andi glad you were able to make it on! So sorry about your accident:( How did you manage that:( Are you going to be able to go home today afterall? Does your hubby know? They should have shipped him to go see you! Hope your feeling lots better, soory you had a sucky bday but hope fully you can make up for it


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ty hubby didnt tellhis people..hedhavee to redo class and we ddidnt want that


----------



## calebsmom06

Thats good I guess but at least he is there for you mentally, really hope you get to go home today so you can get back to life and see your lil family


----------



## waiting2012

Well got the rest of the day off.. Have to get my ankle looked af.. What I though was old age, jason said I got my foot tangled in our bedding and nearly fell out of bed a week or so ago.. Bad thing is I dont remember that happening..:dohh: same ankle I tore 2of 3 ligaments in when I was in high school..... So between sharp stabbing pain and numb toes, who knows what I did...
Any newnews on how Andi is?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Im okay....


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Andi!!!!! :hugs:... Damn witch, and the accident too... So sorry sweetie! I hope they let you go home soon!
Praying for you sweetie! 
Luv you bunches!


----------



## waiting2012

Heading into the er... Ill check in a bit...


----------



## TandA08

Good grief ladies! Can we just get a break from all this! Andi, I'm glad to hear you're doing okay. Hang in there, we are all thinking of you! Steph, keep us posted on your ankle! Between you and Adrian, you've got 2 gals hobbling around at home, huh?

Amanda still waiting to hear about your appt!! We need some happy news here! Bring it on girl! :haha:

Jenn, how's your back doing today?

How's everyone else?


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, so glad to hear you're okay....we've all been worried.:hugs:So sorry about AF, but at least you're doing a little bit better. I hope you get to come home soon, hon. Try to keep us updated when you get the chance.

Steph, bless your heart. Numb toes sounds like maybe you've got something going on with a pinched nerve or something. You might have twisted or pulled something and it put pressure on a nerve. I hope it gets to feeling better soon:hugs: I had almost the same thing happen with my wrist/forearm last month. My wrist had been hurting really bad when I'd extend it out to the side straight and then I noticed I had numb tingly fingers and like a hard spot on my forearm. I started freaking out and then I did exercises everyday to stretch my wrist and the spot went away and everything is fine now. But I think I had a muscle knotted up or something and it put pressure on my nerves up to my hand.

Anyway, babbling here. Glad you're okay Andi. Everyone take care and try to have a good afternoon:thumbup:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I go to regular floor in a while yay no more ICU


----------



## waiting2012

Fabulous news Andi!!!!! :happydance::hugs:
Jenn hope your back is feeling better!
Beth, yep sprained it pretty good. I have been walking and running and kicking balls (not the gonad kind either:rofl:) at work.. Seems I should have been icing and elevating it instead...

So off the rest of today, and tomorrow.. Crutches too.. Yep,tanya between adrian and I we have just 2 good feet...:rofl:

Hope everyone is doing good.. If any more shit happens I am shooting that "fairy" with horse shit!!!
Laying with my foot up watching Phantom of the Opera on cable... Love that musical.. Singing to it too..lol...
Sorry about below.. On my phone of course and it doesnt cooperate...










Will try to check back later...laying with my ankle up, eatching


----------



## AndreaFlorida

If anyone has fb u can add me... Andrea Long Thompson


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, so glad to hear you're getting out of ICU. Hopefully you'll be able to go home soon. Get to feeling better, hon.:hugs:

Steph, try to take it easy and I'm glad it's nothing more serious:thumbup:

AFM, my SH (he's still not been upgraded yet back to DH):winkwink: is off work tonight because my daughter has what they call a Writer's Tea tomorrow at school. Ever so often they pick a few kids out of grades 3-5 who wrote a good story and they have those kids read their stories out loud to the parents who come and to the other kids who got chosen. So anyway, they get to read their stories and have refreshments with the parents who come. She's in 4th grade this year and this is the second year she's gotten chosen so he wanted to take off work tonight so he'll be awake and all to go to it tomorrow. So since he's home all day today and doesn't go back in till tomorrow night, I might not be on as much but I'll still check in to see how everyone is doing.:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Bethany, my hubby has been downgraded to SH today too! :hugs:

We got into it when I was home at lunch right now. I tried explaining to him that I can not keep working when it causes me to be in so much pain each day, that I'm not going to be able to keep going like this much longer. He pretty much told me 'tough shit, gonna have to work until the baby comes, what's 3 more months anyway.' Thanks a lot for the support, hun! MEN! I swear, if it was him, he'd left work a month ago!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Still stuck up here in ICU


----------



## Affyash

Hi girls!!!
Andi, I am so glad to hear you're OK! I am so sorry you're still in ICU, they must be really worried about you! We're all thinking and praying for you and hope you recover quickly. So sorry DH can't be there with you right now! :( Big hugs honey!

Tanya aw, I can so relate to totally inconsiderate asshole men! You really need to do what's best for you and Emma right now, even if he doesn't agree. If your doctor takes you out of work (even part time) because you are unable to do it due to the pregnancy (which I would associate back pain with the pregnancy) then you will get disability. It definitely doesn't pay as much and your work might balk, but whatever. Plus, since you're not planning on going back afterwards anyway, who cares. You're entitled to 40 weeks of short term disability for a pregnancy, so use it if you need it. In the meantime, massages and heating pads. So sorry honey!

Jenn, you too! Does TX offer short term disability? I can't remember. I think you might have said you don't pay into it, which is so crappy. I'm sorry if this is the case. But again, it really is about you and Cameron and if you need to take it easy for awhile, then so do it! You have plenty of time to make up for the lost $ and nothing is as important as your health. OH, and I wouldn't try the zoo. I was thinking about doing the zoo on Memorial day, and even with no disabilities right now, I think I would die! LOL!

Amanda I am soooo excited to hear how the u/s went! Hope it was awesome and you and DH are even more in love with your beanie now. I can relate to feeling kind of naked without your car, don't worry it's better that it's getting fixed and you'll be all safe again once you get it back!

Has anyone heard from Mandy? Hope all is well girl!

Brooke & Reya girls I know how crappy life is for you two right now, I can totally understand. Just know that we love you and support you and this too will pass. You will realize your dreams someday, it just takes mountains of patience. I know, easier said than done. Thinking of you and love you!

Bethany has AF got you yet? I so hope not and that it's not just the progesterone lengthening this cycle. Did you do OPKs or temping to confirm O? I can't remember. Either way good luck! And thank you for being so supportive and constant on this thread! You fit right in! :)

Steph you poor dear, I hope your ankle is feeling better. Super glad you get to just hang and rest today! Loves ya!

I'm doing good, just chuggin' along. We've been looking at houses the last couple days and even put in a couple offers. Neither were accepted, people either beat us to the punch or offered more. Typical. We'll find our home soon enough, I don't want to stress about it. It just sucks that we're on the housing upswing now and it's going to be more difficult to find a good place. I haven't thought of any names that we both like yet. I have Joe "rate" names from 1-10 and the highest we've gotten is a 5 and that's with Tabitha. It's OK, I kind of like it. We'll see how it goes. Not sure if I've told you, but we named Quinn in the hospital after writing our three names down on paper and picking one. We just couldn't decide!!! So, this will probably be the case again.

Love you all and hope today is better than yesterday!


----------



## TandA08

Ash, good to hear from you.

Hubby says that we can not afford to lose my income right now, not a penny of it. And since state disability only pays like 55% or 60%, we wouldn't be able to afford that. He is working on getting more income from his business, but it's just not enough yet. I told him that in 3 months it won't matter how much he is making, Emma will be here, there is no stopping that. He's just gonna have to figure something out. Period.


----------



## Affyash

:) Miss you! But keep in mind that the disability is non-taxed. So you end up making roughly the same. Still lower, but not as much as you'd think. I know how hard it is financially, we're there too, but he needs to be more prepared. Now. Sorry girl, hugs!


----------



## waiting2012

Just checking in...
God I hate being on my phone!
Tanya sorry your dh is being a sh...Jason gives me crap sometimes about a new baby because of the work I would miss etc.. If babies were cheap to raise...who knows...and your right men would take maternity leave in the first month if they carried the baby for nine months. They really dont have a clue!
Andi-sorry theyve not moved you yet.. Hopefully soon.:hugs: I did send you a friend request before I knew exactly what was happening..when I am able to get online properly I can find you for sure now!
Beth-try to make the best of it with your sh...lol congrats about your daughter!How awesome to have such an honor 2yrs in a row! Dont stress about af, just bd as usual until she arrives or that bfp shows up!


Ama
Mandy,Brooke,Reya.... How are things going ladies????
Amanda how did the us go??? Cant wait to see your pics hun!


----------



## waiting2012

STUPID PHONE:growlmad:


----------



## waiting2012

Ashe.. Goodluck finding a house sweetie!
Maybe we can suggest names for you...
Here are some that I know Jason would veto...
Brooklynn
Payton
Jazlyne or jazlynn
Charity
Bristol or Brystal
Chloe
Gwendolyn
Isabel
Sophia


----------



## TandA08

Thanks Ash, I know you are right, but I can't seem to convince hubby of it.

And good luck on the house hunting!

Andi, hope you're hangin in there.


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, that's funny...if I have a girl I'm seriously considering Brooklynn Paige. I've got a sticky note on my desktop of names that I like and it's at the very top:haha: My SH won't really give an opinion because he got to name our last son. Little Mr. STP. Hmmm, can ya tell he likes racing and stuff to do with cars?! :haha: I told him whether it's a girl or boy I get to name this one!

Ash, I was pretty confident I had O'd. Now I'm not so sure. I had gotten a smiley face on my OPK and then when I tested again 6 hours later it was negative. I figured, well, I just had a really short surge. Then the next day my temp only went up .2 of a degree but I read that it can be that low with ovulation sometimes. Then the next 2 days it stayed the exact same temp and finally went up then pretty good on the 3rd and 4th days. Kind of erratic from there so now I don't know if I even did. Andthanks...I love being part of the group.:hugs:

Andi, bless your heart...I hope you get out of ICU soon. My mom was in ICU for a month before she passed away from sepsis and I know it's a whole different atmosphere there. Hopefully they'll move you soon. Lots of :hugs: and prayers for you.

Tanya, I'd be telling SH he can, as the song goes,"Take this job and shove it". LOL.:haha:Men have no clue how it feels...how painful and uncomfortable it can be most of the time. I fully understand the need for money but it's totally different to just say, oh well...too bad it's only a few more months. You need to do what's best for you and the baby and I hope it all works out for you.:hugs:

Jenn, Brooke, Reya, I hope you girls are doing well:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Love the name Beth! We probably stick with we have picked already..Colt for a boy and Rosslyn for a girl.....
Dont know a whole lot about temps.. I checked mine this am and it was 97. I wonder if last nights eas a fluke... When they checked it in the er it was 97.9.. Normal for me I guess. Thats the main reason I dont temp to begin with... Lol
Do you check your cp and cm?... That I do do and have for a long time. Noticed my cp is mid range and between firm and soft and feels closed, and my cm before bding :blush: was wet/milky with a slight ew appearance to it..not enough stretch to say it was fertile cm but not dry and tacky like it sometimes


----------



## waiting2012

Love the name Beth! We probably stick with we have picked already..Colt for a boy and Rosslyn for a girl.....
Dont know a whole lot about temps.. I checked mine this am and it was 97. I wonder if last nights eas a fluke... When they checked it in the er it was 97.9.. Normal for me I guess. Thats the main reason I dont temp to begin with... Lol
Do you check your cp and cm?... That I do do and have for a long time. Noticed my cp is mid range and between firm and soft and feels closed, and my cm before bding :blush: was wet/milky with a slight ew appearance to it..not enough stretch to say it was fertile cm but not dry and tacky like it sometimes gets before af is due... Jason said it feels "open" near my cervix but not at the ummmmm opening if that makes sence..lol


----------



## waiting2012

Have I mention how much I hate using my phone??


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks, Steph...I really like yours as well! I do check my CM...here lately it's been very creamy which I usually get after O before AF comes...but still not here yet. Probably put off a bit because of the Prog. I've never had any luck with CP. I tried once and I gave up after that, lol


----------



## bnporter81

LOL...I thought you LOVED using it:haha:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Still inICU may gohome tomorrow...pray


----------



## waiting2012

About to goto bed...
Beth-yeah, checking cp can be tricky.. But checkjng cm is just as tricky because you cant tell a whole from it...lol
Andi-praying you will be released tomorrow hun!!! I am sure you will be more comfortable in your own bed... Love ya hun!
Well goodnight all... If I can muster up the strength I will try to goto a hot spot to get online with my computer... Took a pain pill and feeling pretty good right now...

Lots of love, hugs and prayers ladies!:kiss:


----------



## calebsmom06

Steph I am so jealous! I wish I could have a pain pill right now! My back has been killing me since I got out of the pool, those excercises are more effective than I thought they would be! I have to go back again tomorrow at 10. Sorry I am usually positive! So on a positive note, the babies room will start being painted tomorrow:) I am not going to do much of it because I know it will strain my back pretty hard so I have a helper, she loves art. I am having a mural painted on the wall to:) I cant wait to see how it looks! Hope everyone is doing well, I am going to go get some sleep


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi Ladies.

Sorry I have been missing.

Doctor appt on Thursday was fine. Basically just told him all the stuff about me since the last time I saw him and he booked me in for a physical for today. The appt today was fine, said that everything looks good. I'm totally disgusted with my weight but I'm going to try very hard to keep weight gain to the minimum I need for the baby.

He's sending me for the prenatal bloodwork and they would let me know when the OB calls them with the appt.

OMG...I'm so sorry to hear that the :witch: visited you girls. F'x for next month. don't give up!

Andi...I hope you feel better soon. How did you get hit with fireworks?

Steph, I really hope that you and Jason get custody of Sahara....but I really pray that your MIL smartens up...I know the likely hood of that seems slim but I hate to see broken families. either way, I hope it works out for the best.

My trip was good. Only threw up once. I've been drinking some meal replacement shakes int eh morning because it seems to be the only thing staying down. Still feel sick almost all day. Hoping that it gets better.

and no....no twins for me. US tech said that there was only one heart beating in there. Thank goodness.

Ash...yea! Girl! Hopefully I follow in your footsteps! Not that I'd be upset with another boy but at least if I have a girl this time, I can be surprised next time.

ummm, I read all the posts I missed but heaven help me I can't remember everything that was said.

I got my mother's day/anniversary gift from my boys on Monday. Josh got me a ipod touch. I love it! it's addictive when you can put games on it like that. Apple sure makes a lot of money off of us, I'll tell you that. We've been buying Apple products for nearly 9 years now. we still buy regular PC's but MP3 players, we get Apple. This is my 4th Ipod. 2 of my other ones still work....so they're back up's in case something happens. My original Ipod is caput, won't charge anymore.

Anyway...enough of my rambling about Apple. haha. 
 
Can't wait to see your US Amanda...then we can confirm whether or not you are having twins or not....and don't worry about the bloat....it happens. I'm a bit bloated too but because I've already got a belly you don't even know it's a preggy belly so enjoy it.

And, I'm officially a DD bra size now. Biggest I've ever been........ Maybe it means I'll be good for BF this time!

Night ladies. Catch you tomorrow. Sweet Dreams!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ill xplain when i get home...being stupid pretty much...well i gotta get my face doctored ill be b l


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, hope you're feeling a little better today. I'm sure getting to come home and getting out of there will make you feel even better:winkwink: Thinking of you, hon:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, sorry to hear your back is hurting again. Definitely take it easy! I am sooo excited to see pics of your nursery! I can't wait to see what your friend paints!!

Mandy, good to hear from you, glad the Dr appt went well! :hugs:

Andi, hope you get to go home soon.

Steph, hope you had a good night's rest! 

Bethany, I'm no good when it comes to temps, OPKs, or CPs, so, sorry, I can't offer any thoughts. But I'm still keepin my fingers crossed that you did O and that you did catch the eggy!! :hugs: Oh, and yes, I know exactly what song you're talkin about!! :haha:

Amanda, we are still waiting to see your u/s pics girl!


----------



## waiting2012

Wow.. A lot of news in just a few posts...heehee..
Jenn cant wait for pics of the baby room! Remember supervision only right now!
Beth-hanging in there I hope! Maybebe o'ed a little later than thought?? I dont know.. I should know for sure by mothers day..:shrug: not planning on seeing anything though except AF...
Tanya and Ashe take it easy ladies! :winkwink:
Mandy-i bet theres a girl bean in there !!! Fxed sweetie.. I know you will be happy either way but its fun having a little girl to dress up etc..but with my son-he was always a bit dressed up too..lol.. I had shoes,hats and socks that matched all his outfits!
Andi-keep us posted hun! :hugs:
Ankle is still a bit sore but I am going ti try and work on the laundry. I can sit and fold...will check back in a bit..


----------



## waiting2012

Got a lot of the clothes hung up and two more loads going... Laying here watching A Baby Story...not sure why I torture myself with such dribble...lol
Upside Jason just left to take his driving test-now one of us will have a dl! The Mil can eat our shit now cuz he can go get her on tuesday afternoons now! Bahahahahaha


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm home....thanks for all the prayers and I'll be back to my ole self soon....ladies PLEASE tell your family how much you love them...you never know when you can be yanked away into the Promised Land....I was just a skip hop and blink away from my own death and it was the scariest thing that has ever happened to me. PLEASE please tell everyone you love how much you love them......I have learned a LOT from this experience.......and I'll never touch another firework in my lifetime....nor will my children! Thank God I am ALIVE!


----------



## TandA08

Andi, I am so glad that you are home! Take it easy!! :hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Andi so glad to hear that you're home and OK, that was so scary! Hope the recovery isn't too bad and that your little ones give you good rest while you need it!

Jenn I'm so sorry your back is so bad right now. Hopefully you really are resting and letting your sil do the painting. That sounds really fun about the mural, hope it turns out awesome! Rest up girl!

Steph, you too, glad you're able to take a couple days off to nurse that foot. You poor thing! And stop watching those gut wrenching shows...OK, who'm I kidding, if I had the better cable package, I'd be watching them too! :)

Mandy, that's great news about the doctor's appt, glad everything went well. Don't beat yourself up about your weight, now's not the time to stress over it. You'll be fine and you will have plenty of time after the baby's here to get to where you want to be. Nurse like crazy, that will help! :) Have fun with your iPod!

Tanya how did last night go? Did the DH make you feel better at all? Hope things work out in your favor in the coming months, there's no better time to relax and rest than now. Hope your back is feeling OK today too!

I'm doing well, I'm just suuuuper exhausted today. Like damn. I haven't been going to bed at 8:30-9 the last couple nights (more like 10) but that's the only change. Amazing how a little bit more sleep a night makes such a difference. I'm looking into preschool for Q for the fall right now and it seems like such a good deal. It's a Montessori school which is my preference and the rates are lower than I thought. Now I just need to find care for the newborn for like $450 a month...wish me luck! LOL! Hope you all are doing well today! Loves yas!


----------



## TandA08

Well Ash, I didn't go home and straight to bed as I planned. But, I got home, took a shower and layed on the couch icing my back. Hubby had the nerve to ask if I needed him to wash any dishes so I could cook dinner, and I told him I wasn't cooking anything! Musta got my point across, cause he threw a frozen meal in the oven and I got handed a plate of food! Then after dinner he massaged my back. He proceeded to tell me that he wants me to start going to the chiro once a week even though it's $40 a visit. He said we can afford that better than me leaving work right now. And maybe it'll at least help get me through the week. So my next appt is Wednesday....

I'll cross my fingers for you that you'll be able to find a great daycare for your little girl that you can afford! Too bad we didn't live just a smidge closer I'd consider watching her for you - it'd save you money and I'm gonna be home with Emma anyway.... Oh I know! You're lookin for a house...... find one closer to me!!!!! :haha:


----------



## waiting2012

Good luck with childcare Ashe! I second what she said Tanya...
Andi, I hope you are getting plenty of rest... 
Eating nachos for supper then hitting the hay... Tired and I havent done much but lay here... Best 2ww ever, Not..lol only + is I got afternoon nookie 2 days in a row now...:rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-miracle-story-added-so-thankful-god-139.html

PAGE 139 takes up most of the page I think!

I didn't feel like writing this story twice....so I copied it so both threads can see :) 

Hope everyone has a lovely night I'm going to get doctored up and head to bed. I am exhausted! Its been a very long day!


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, it sounds so awful. Bless your heart, it sure sounds like God was watching over you, though. I'm sure even though it was so awful for you, it could have ended so much worse. It's amazing after something like that to be able to come home a couple of days later. I'm glad you're doing better:hugs:

Hope all of you girls are doing okay and have a great Friday! YAY for the weekend!:happydance:


----------



## TandA08

Andi, what a terrible experience. I am glad you are home!


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, HAPPY 28 WEEKS!!!!!! Holy crap it's flying by now!!


----------



## TandA08

Ash, I can't believe you're 17wks already!! Seems like just yesterday Takoda was tryin to tell us that you had a bean brewing! Speaking of..... the last 2 nights at the ranch, Takoda has been extra nosey and up in my space. Like, when I'm cleaning his stall, he stands behind me and puts his nose on my back or my shoulders and just stands there. Oh, you know.... just the 20lb nose of a 1100lb horse! :rofl: Of course, it's the sweetest thing, and I end up just petting him and totally procrastinating on getting my chores done, LOL.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww thanks ladies...I definitely learned a lesson not to take my life for granted and that tomorrow is never a promised day....I never thought of it like that before but it hit me hard....I've cried off and on...and wondered at times why God spared me after I did something so foolish....but the cutest part was when I was going to get my tube in...and I was laying there an the nurse thought I couldn't breathe...she asked what I was doing...I said I'm praying because I've been so careless with my life and I need to thank God for saving me this far...and if he takes me tonight I know I'll go home with Him....she started to tear up....but like my husband says ...things happen for a reason...for me this was my wake up call to straighten my arse up...and from now on I'm gonna be a MUCH better person...and not TTC like we have been...b/c my boys need their mom now.....The TTC thing can wait as far as I'm concerned.....but my life being saved...I need to thank God each and every day...because I might not be here without HIM and prayers...thanks for all the support ladies...just never take a single day for granted it might not be a promised tomorrow :( and it WOKE me up!


----------



## Kahlan83

Glad your doing better Andi.

Don't be so hard on yourself....everyone does questionable things sometimes....it's part of being human, however, kudos on taking more control.

I truly believe that everything happens for a reason and not everything is an accident. Sometimes I think about why God had me get pregnant so soon after finding out about my PCOS and with my weight as high as it is but I really think that this baby is meant to do extraordinary things in life. All I can do is just take care of myself the best I can...not just for bean but for Matty and Josh too.

I really think that you will have another baby...but it will be in God's time and that baby will be so very special.

Make sure you drink lots of water to help with any swelling and recovery.

Still praying that you have a quick recovery and for peace with your family.

Lots of love and :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Oh Andi.. So glad your finding peace in your life! With the burden of ttc lifted off of you, I bet youll be pleasantly surprised!:hugs:
Tanya and Jenn- happy 7th month!!:happydance:
Ashe-happy 17 weeks to you hun!:happydance:
Mandy and Amanda-the weeks are flying by for ya'll too!:happydance:
Laura-hope the days are treating you good hun!:hugs:
Brooke-thinking of you hun!:hugs:
Reya-hope AF is packing her shit and getting ready to go!
Beth-anything new happening hun? I hope something happens soon! Have you spoken to your doctor again?
Not sure if I missed anyone, sorry if I did... My own update:
Went to work, but got sent home...duh..cant chase toddlers while on crutches but at least I went in... According to 2different websites I should be 6 dpo today.. My boobs have hurt for 3 days now, nauseas this am, heartburn last night, my temp was up this am too but only know that because my body felt hot...and I lay in front of the ac because that side is closer to the bathroom. Which by the way I had to pee at 4am this morning...lol..so thats me... I am having some af type cramps too..who knows. I still feel like we missed it this month but thats ok. I should see my stepdd this weekend! Jasons attorney sent the mil and her attorney a letter letting them know non compliance of the arrangement that SHE agreed to would not be tolerated...we will see...
Talk to everyone later!! Lots of luv ladies!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh Andi.. So glad your finding peace in your life! With the burden of ttc lifted off of you, I bet youll be pleasantly surprised!:hugs:
Tanya and Jenn- happy 7th month!!:happydance:
Ashe-happy 17 weeks to you hun!:happydance:
Mandy and Amanda-the weeks are flying by for ya'll too!:happydance:
Laura-hope the days are treating you good hun!:hugs:
Brooke-thinking of you hun!:hugs:
Reya-hope AF is packing her shit and getting ready to go!
Beth-anything new happening hun? I hope something happens soon! Have you spoken to your doctor again?
Not sure if I missed anyone, sorry if I did... My own update:
Went to work, but got sent home...duh..cant chase toddlers while on crutches but at least I went in... According to 2different websites I should be 6 dpo today.. My boobs have hurt for 3 days now, nauseas this am, heartburn last night, my temp was up this am too but only know that because my body felt hot...and I lay in front of the ac because that side is closer to the bathroom. Which by the way I had to pee at 4am this morning...lol..so thats me... I am having some af type cramps too..who knows. I still feel like we missed it this month but thats ok. I should see my stepdd this weekend! Jasons attorney sent the mil and her attorney a letter letting them know non compliance of the arrangement that SHE agreed to would not be tolerated...we will see...
Talk to everyone later!! Lots of luv ladies!


----------



## TandA08

Oh Steph! I can't wait to hear how it turns out with your MIL! I'm glad Jason's attorney sent a letter! Hope your ankle heals quickly!

Mandy how have you been feeling??


----------



## Kahlan83

Nausea seems to be starting to get better. I've had a good day today so far...actually was able to have real breakfast instead of a meal replacement shake. Yesterday started out badly....dry heaves are not pleasant, but the rest of the day was fine...actually had Cesar wraps.

Stomach sometimes still seems to feel a little off for no reason but I have confidence that once I hit the second tri it will ease up....hopefully.

Little man got sick but it's not that bad. Just a little runny nose and Josh got it from him but I seem to be fine, which is good....having an upset tummy and a cold would not be nice.

Anyway...back to laundry.

Love you guys


----------



## TandA08

Mandy, I'm glad the morning sickness is easing up for you! Hopefully it'll go away completely in the next week or so! Yeah, good thing you haven't caught their cold, I've had 2 or 3 since being pregnant, and usually I get maybe one a year. It definitely isn't fun because you can't really take anything for it! I couldn't imagine vomiting from morning sickness on top of having a cold! That would suck for sure!!


----------



## Kahlan83

TandA08 said:


> Mandy, I'm glad the morning sickness is easing up for you! Hopefully it'll go away completely in the next week or so! Yeah, good thing you haven't caught their cold, I've had 2 or 3 since being pregnant, and usually I get maybe one a year. It definitely isn't fun because you can't really take anything for it! I couldn't imagine vomiting from morning sickness on top of having a cold! That would suck for sure!!

I got sick a lot with Matty and the only thing I could do was use a saline spray...which actually helped a lot, so I totally recommend them whether your PG or not. I get allergies in the fall so I'm no looking forward to that.

I'm really excited today. Don't know why...maybe because I'm almost 10 weeks however I'm not as excited as I was when I was pg with Matty. I feel bad for this little one that he/she won't get the same attention in pregnancy that Matty did. Maybe it's because I've "been there done that" and people tend to be more excited when your PG the first time then when it's a 2nd baby. I dunno.

Matty has an empty drawer in his wardrobe and I really am fighting not putting some baby stuff in there. I just want to open up my newborn box and swoon at all the cute stuff...on a good note, seems like yesterday I was only 5 weeks so seems to be going quickly.


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, no, nothing new... I had some EWCM today so now I'm starting to wonder if I did even ovulate at all. I think I'm going to go back to using my OPKs just in case. 

DD is going to her dad's house again this weekend...always a sad time for me because I miss her so much but I had to do it that way if I wanted to be able to have her next weekend for Mother's Day. So she will be gone and hubby will be at work...it will just be me and the 2 boys tonight. What a wild friday night I'll have, lol:haha:

Hope you girls have a great night and a great weekend, too!

Love and hugs


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, Mandy your pregnancy is going by fast... time has been flying for all of us I think. It's hard to believe that Steph started this thread in like November or late October?!!! Crazy!

Bethany enjoy you're night with the 2 boys! Hope you have a great weekend too!

I am planning on maybe cleaning the nursery! It ended up looking like a storage room after the baby shower! We have the swing and what nots in boxes still, which clutter the middle of the room. So I'm gonna see about reorganizing to get those out of the nursery. I dunno... we'll see... Plus, I wanna catch up on some rest...

I go for my 1hr glucose blood draw this afternoon. I'll be leaving work at 3 and heading over to the lab. Ugh, it's only noon, and I'm dreading it already, but only cause I hate needles....


----------



## bnporter81

Good luck on your glucose draw, Tanya. I know how you feel about the needles!:wacko:I always told my husband the worst part about childbirth for me was the needles in the IV and epidural. Even though I was glad I had it, it was still the worst part for me, lol.


----------



## TandA08

Yeah I get super panicky. Although, recently I've done pretty good, so I hope today goes just as smoothly. But if they don't get it on the first try, then that's when panic sets in and I'm in tears immediately. From giggles to tears in the blink of an eye! It doesn't help that I have really small veins, that like to collapse the second they prick me with the needle!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Goodluck with your blood draw....I think I was poked a total of 14 times while I was in the hospital...no other places to stick me after all of that...at one point I had 3 IV's in my arm...two in the right arm and one in the left.....was AWFUL...

I think today is the most depressing day of my life...honestly. I think I'm going to need some counseling to get over all of this "drama" I have had.....

Not ONE person in my whole family called me to wish me HAPPY BIRTHDAY...and at that point no one knew what had happened and knew the extent of what had happened b/c I didn't tell anyone until after......

Then since I've been home or even while in hospital NOT ONE person has called to check on me.....its REALLY depressing. I've fathomed why did God save me if all of these people who are supposively friends and family here have yet to bother to ask if I'm ok....its the most depressing shit ever :( I hate feeling the way I do right now....but it does make me wonder who the freak cares about me anymore....no one I suppose. No one even offered to help my mom with taking care of my kids or anything just really pisses me off. The only 3 people who cared were my mom, husband, and friend who was there with me at the time of the accident and of course my two kids...but still :( feel a little shitty. 

Think I am going to write up a WILL and put in it I don't want a funeral...just pick out my casket, put me in it, and put me in the ground no ceremonies no nothing...if no one can be here when we need them the most I'd rather them not be allowed to my funeral if I were to pass away....

Sorry I'm being so glim :( but I just feel like no one gave two shits about me during this....I know you ladies did...and I appreciate all of your prayers they meant way more than my own family did to me at that point.....I LOVE YOU LADIES AND THANKS FOR EVERYTHING YOU ALL MEAN MORE THAN ANYTHING TO ME AT THIS POINT! I mean that to!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi- I wish we all lived much closer to you hun! Sometimes it takes the worst possible events in ones life to realize who truely cares...We love you hun! And I for one know this world would be sad without you!:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Beth... Bd if you can.. Let me know how your opks turn out! Hope your weekend is a good one hun!
Tanya- good luck with your glucose test YUCK! Even though I am tatooed I hate needles!

Adrian is home.. Going .to check on her..
Luv ya!


----------



## TandA08

Andi, I feel your pain with the IV's, and I totally agree... they are worse than having blood drawn. Sorry you are feeling depressed, hang in there!


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, we already :sex: this morning. My OPKs were kind of in the middle today. Semi-dark, so I guess we'll see what they're like tomorrow:thumbup:

Andi, I'm so sorry you're feeling down.:hugs:I can see why you'd feel that way. After something as serious as that happens, you'd think you would at least get calls from people to check on you. I feel that way a lot of times...but I don't have much family left. I really only have a sister who lives a little over an hour away. Other than that all I have are my hubby and kids...it really makes having an extended family out friends that much more important. I'm confident you are loved and cared about by many people even though you don't feel like it at the moment. And you know you have a lot of them online so let us be your extended family:hugs:Try to just concentrate on getting yourself at 100% again and everything else will work out.


----------



## TandA08

Well i just drank the fruit punch flavored glucose which didn't really taste all that bad. But my tummy is icky now.... Just waiting the hour for the blood draw now.....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Praying that you pass your glucose test!!! I always get the orange crap eww its soooo gross! 

I feel a little better...now I'm feeling HORRENDOUS cramping though since this is first :witch: to visit since surgery they said it would feel worse...well now I see why they said that :( this is AwFUL! OUCH....but I know once this goes away I'll feel a whole lot better....could be why I'm so depressed as well as I tend to get that way around this time of the month. I can't wait til AF is gone and my skin is all healed an my hair grows back...wish I could fast forward to 2 weeks so I would know hubby would be home soon to take care of me an the babies :( I miss him so much....and I sometimes wish he'd told work so he could have came home...but then again we'd have to do this all over again and I'd rather just get it out of the way so I have him more to myself......

I love you ladies an thank you so much for making me realize that you ladies do care and love me for me :) and I appreciate it so much.....You are the reason I am smiling right now :) I am happy because I have lovely ladies who do love and care about me more than I know I'm sure......someday we all have to meet at like a "central" meet place LOL...we could all come together and have fun :) I would LOVE to someday! That would be a DREAM COME TRUE...well for now my kids are outside an I hear one crying...so I better go see whats going on...my moms out there but still they are my babies an I gotta see whats going on.....Plus my dogs are going nuts about something...I just can't be out in sunlight b/c it makes me burn real bad an they said no direct sun for 9 weeks :( how much fun is that? :( boo b/c I live near the beach LOL...I'll be back later on tonight though :) Muahhhz!


----------



## calebsmom06

tanya-how did the test go? I have to take that test on Monday and congrat on 28 weeks tomorrow!
Steph-hope you start feelikng better
Andi-sorry your down, I am sure alot of it is the hormones from af coming, hope you get to feeling better
bethany-hope you cath the eggy!
Ash-congrats on 17 weeks!
I know I didnt respond to everyone, sorry, hope everyone is doing good! My back has felt great today, hubby took me on a surprise date to a fsncy steakhouse this evening and it was great! I enjoyed it but the little walking around I did do gave my back a slight discomfort. Plan to have the doc release me back to part time on Monday, hopefully he does, just 12 more weeks left at most! Going to go to bed here soon


----------



## waiting2012

I had a nice post done last night but lost it all... Andi, no matter what, we luv you hun! I wish for us to be able to meet one day, that would be absolutely awesome!
Tanya hope the test went good! Good luck with yours Jenn! It has always amazed me that they wait so long to do it... Who knows...i have some cleaning to do, a little bit of laundry, not going hog wild cause I figure the mil will have some excuse to not bring Sahara. I should be more positive but I know my mil...
As for me... 7dpo today.. Had some odd bursts of dreams and up twice to pee before 7. Other than that not a whole lt else...lol
Hope everyone is having a great saturday!! Love to all!


----------



## bnporter81

Morning girls, hope you're all doing well

Tanya, I hope your glucose test went well. Like Andi said, I always get the orange stuff too:wacko:Maybe the fruit punch one tastes better. With my next pregnancy I'll try asking if they have that one instead. :winkwink:

Jenn, wow, sounds like you had a good night with hubby:cloud9:I'd love for us to be able to go out to dinner by ourselves sometimes. It just gets so hard with 3 kids...I can't remember the last time we went out just by ourselves. I think it's really important though to get in time like that in whenever you can before a new baby comes along. Glad you had that chance:thumbup:

Amanda, haven't heard from you lately...can't wait to hear how your ultrasound went the other day:flower:

Andi, I hope that with each day going by that you're feeling better all the time:hugs: When does your DH get to come back home?

Ash, hope you're feeling okay and that you end up finding just the right house.

Steph, how is your ankle feeling? How is your TWW coming along?

Mandy, hope your pregnancy is coming along well. I've never tried doing meal replacement shakes during my pregnancies...might have to give that a try next time!

Hope all of you have a great weekend...love and hugs:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

I drank the glucose stuff, sat around for an hour then they drew blood.... Now I just wait for the results at my next Dr appt on the 14th. So I won't know anything until then.

Steph, I sure hope your MIL brings Sahara over this time, and doesn't miss a 3rd week in a row! Although, if she did that would just be pure contempt of the court order!


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi ladies,

MS has reared it's ugly head this morning. I managed to get down half a banana now I'm waiting to see if this nausea goes away. Josh is taking Matty and I to this place called "The Big Apple" it's like an orchard but it has a restaurant and a store and a petting zoo. It also has this "Big Apple" statue that you can climb and it looks out on the highway. Usually I'd be excited because they have the best pie in the world but I don't know if I could eat any. Craptastic.

Tonight is my bowling banquet. Should be fun, again as long as I can eat dinner. lol. Sorry for being so moody but I love food and this not being able to enjoy it is making me cranky.

Andi....don't ever think you're not loved. I don't know why your other family didn't call you to ask how you were but if that's the case then whatever, at least the most important people in your life cared. I come from a very large family so when something significant happens...usually the only way I get acknowledgement is when I post it on freakin' Facebook. Even then it's like talking to strangers. I know how you feel. I struggled with Depression a little while ago and I still have moments now and then. God definitely had a reason for saving you and no matter what...He loves you! and that is the most important love you could ask for. (sorry to go all christian there...I'm not a fanatic...I swear) and also, we all love you. Right now it's hard but if the road were smooth in our journey we wouldn't learn from the bumps and dips and then we'd have nothing to reflect on.

Take care of yourself and your kids. and your hubby too sometimes :winkwink:

Maybe one day we could all meet up, however it would have to be somewhere not too expensive for me.....I'm in Toronto....also might have to work on it too with Amanda since midway for her would end up being in the middle of hte ocean. hehehe :haha: If it's meant to be then it will work out for us

Steph...I hope Sahara makes it down. I still think it's dumb that your MIL is acting like a teenager. Jason is her father for the love of Pete and he has a right....especially when he wants to be there. There are too many dad's out there that father children and then abandon them, it's nice to see one that cares.

Bethany I've still got my F'x for you!

Glucose testing....still a ways off for me...at least I think so. On my blood work page my doctor checked off glucose but it might be a normal blood thing. He's also checking my blood group again even though I told him I was A-. Sucks but I'll have to have the Rhogram at 28 weeks. No biggie though....better than losing the baby. Matty ended up being the same as me so I didn't need one after he was born. Josh is A+ so our babies can only ever be A or O. and thanks for reminding me Tanya...I have to go and do that next week. I had the orange stuff last time and I didn't mind it. Tasted like Orange pop. I came back after 10 minutes and the girl was like "Wow...you finished it already?" lol. I just have a big sweet tooth I guess! haha

Anyway stomach seems to be settling now so i may try some toaster waffles and my multi and see how that sits. If I'm lucky, I'll be okay for big apple and dinner tonight.

Love you ladies and take care of yourselves


----------



## AndreaFlorida

It just deleted a huge post I had written :( Hubby comes home around May 22nd....praying!

Had a bad night last night but things are better today...had some breathing/coughing issues last night.....

The only good thing about the past week is that I've lost in 4 days I have lost 9 pounds! I know its not good to lose that much but....its bound to happen with what I went through.....

Gonna try and venture out with the boys today lets hope we have a good day an they get along well!!


----------



## waiting2012

Hope yoy have a wonderful day Andi, you deserve it!:hugs:
Mandy-you put my thoughts into words hun! Thank you! hopefully the ms lets up so you can enjoy the evening!:hugs:
Beth-fxed you will see a bfp soon sweetie! My ankle is sore but managable right now. Going to mop the kitchen and Adrians room then go put my foot up. I have all day to mess with the laundry and not like there is that much of it...thank God!
Well better get to it. I feel like I need a nap in a bad way! Ttyl.. Love and hugs!


----------



## bnporter81

Well girls, I have no clue what's going on with my body, but I decided yesterday I was going to start back doing OPKs....I've had some EWCM since yesterday and just now I got a smiley face on my OPK. Of course I had one earlier this cycle and don't think I O'd afterwards but still I've got some hope now:happydance:I'm going to test again in a few hours and see if it's still there because last time I didn't keep getting a smiley after about 6 hours so we'll see what happens this time I guess. Keep your FX'd for me ladies...hopefully this time I'll actually O. DH and I BD'd yesterday and probably will tonight or in the morning so hopefully we'll catch the egg this month. 

Oh, and it's also kinda weird because I got my reading back from Cheri yesterday and it said the conception/find out about/birth month was June and a boy. I've never done one of those things before and I don't believe in it all that much but I sure hope she's right about June....would be really cool because my b-day is June 24th:haha:

Anyway, just wanted to keep you all updated.


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Bethany my 8 year olds birthday is also June 24th:) And yes it is good to get some alone time in with your hubby as much as possible, it is very very rare that we are EVER able to get alone time but hubby got a babysitter and everything for last night:) Hope you get the eggy you sound very positive
Steph-hope you enjoy your nap and hope Sahara shows up:)
Tanya-hope your test results come back alright, I am dreading this end to my peaceful week at home cause I am pretty sure doc will release me back after I see him but ill ask him for part time:) My back has been in no pain today at all:)
Ashley-hope everything is going well with you
Reyna-hows everything?
Andi-hope your feeling better, it would be cool to meet up, I know Steph and I are not to to far apart, we both live in TX;) Who knows what would happen one day
Amanda-where are you girlie? Is everything ok?


----------



## Affyash

Hi there ladies! I've missed so much I'm sorry!!

Andi I'm so sorry your family let you down. Sometimes the ones we're supposed to depend on the most let us down the most. Trust me, I totally commiserate. The bottom line is, you're OK, you have a lot of people that do love and appreciate you and you have a lot to live for. Just hang on to your boys and husband and let them comfort you when you're down. Hope you had a good day with them and they got along. 

Steph sure hope that MIL of yours brings Sahara over tomorrow or we'll be shooting her with horseshit! Get some rest on that ankle of yours, the more you use it right now, the worse it will be. Love ya girl. What dpo are you now? When does the crazy testing commence? :)

Tanya glad you're glucose test went well, I hated that when I got it. I almost fainted twice because I didn't think you could drink water in addition to the fasting beforehand and they had trouble finding a vein because of it. They poked me like 4 times before it worked and I got totally nauseated and saw stars. Awful. Oh well, at least I know next time. Hope you're getting in that cleaning to Emma's room that you wanted to do. Sounds like you're having some nesting fever going on! Happy 7 months girl!

Jenn congrats on 7 months to you too! How's the back feeling? Any better? So envious that you got to go out for a fancy steak dinner, that sounds so good! :) We're saving every dime for this house purchase and man is it crappy!

Reya and Brooke I know you ladies are down and out right now, but we're here for you if you need to vent or cry! Big hugs!

Mandy So sorry the MS bug has got you. It really does suck bad I totally commiserate with you. I was pretty miserable for several weeks myself. I promise it does ease up and go away completely eventually. I bet money you're having a girl! Hope you feel better tonight and can indulge in the apple pie! Sounds awesome!

Amanda how's the MS treating you? Hope not too bad. It's so awesome you're pregnant, I'm still so damn happy for you. Hope all is well!!

Bethany that's great about the smiley face! Sometimes our bodies try to O but for whatever reason, they just don't. It's great that you're body is trying again!!! So hope you catch that eggy this time. Don't stop BDing for another 3 days or so. I know it seems like overkill, but trust me, it works. The first month that we BD'd a boat load past Oing was when we got pregnant. Never hurts to try! Hope all is well with you!!

I'm good today, just stressing about this house stuff. It seems we've waited a couple months too long and now the inventory of houses on the market is super low and prices are going higher. Dammit. Oh well, they're still relatively low and interest rates are low, so whatever. I don't want to get wrapped up in this housing "frenzy" and I'm just going to wait until the perfect house comes along. It would be awful to have to wait until after the baby's here, but I'm prepared for that if it's necessary.

OK, so about this baby now...I still haven't thought of a lot of names, mostly because DH is so awful about helping me. He hates everything and it makes it really difficult. I guess I have a lot of time, but I wish we could name her before she comes! Oh and she moves and I've felt her and all, but she doesn't move very often or predictably so it freaks me out. I can't wait until I feel her more often!

Love you girls, so sorry if I forgot anyone or anything!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ash I cannot believe 17 weeks already :) time is FLYING right on along! Today I ate for the first time and its made me sick :( gahhhh....trying to keep it all down. We went to the thingy today was pretty cute little "skit" that was put on during Civil War era of something that really happened here near where I live in a town called Bagdad, FL lol! It was a reinactment! The boys argued an fought all day :( someone shoot me but tonight seems to be a little better. 

I'm having a few chest pains which I'm REALLY scared but I'm trying to not let it bother me...and hide it from my mom...its mostly pains when I breath but I do have my follow up appt coming Thursday...it needs to hurry up and get here already....I'm ready to get all of this crap out of the way but I am so glad I'm feeling a little better and no longer in a hospital bed...its nice to be home :) and I'm so very blessed to have all of you ladies around :)

Jenn (7 months WOWZERS baby is coming soon), Ash, Brooke, Bethany, Amanda, Mandy, Reya, Steph, Tanya....

I appreciate EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU!!


----------



## TrophyWife29

My last 2 week wait went as follows:

Fri march 9- sex, horrible pain/cramp in uterus
Sat 10- matching lines on opk!
Sun 11 still sore in uterus

1dpo- feeling a bit uti/ uterus icky peeing like crazy
3dpo- lite cramps coming on, peeing tons
4dpo worst cramps what I think to be implantation?- peeing like crazy
5dpo- slightly less but bad cramps- peeing like crazy
6dpo- still feeling uti/ uterus sensitivity
7dpo- lite line dollar tree, negative FR's peeing like crazy
8dpo- darker lite dollar tree, SPOTTING boobs feel hard and in pain on sides feel like my arms are hitting them- the peeing gets worse woke up 2-3 times to pee in middle of night last night.
9dpo- Darkest of dollar tree test this morning. Stuffy nose. boobs spotting peeing gets better
10dpo- got that warm horny feeling while driving took 2 first response tests BFP WHAT?!, smelling everything double. Digital confirmed BFP. No real spotting
11dpo- slept restless last night couldn't get comfortable. Ran errands lots of walking got home cleaned a bit, tightened stomach really tight to take 4 week pic and felt a sharp tug and cramps. Sat down on toilet had a little gush on the tp of brown BUT now something new it had maroon in it. SCARED me! Checked again an hour later dry tp! Yay. Couple small watery brown spots and stringy mucus.. Like dried up buggery pieces.

NOTE- THIS PREGNANCY ENDED 2 WEEKS LATER ECTOPIC. HAD TO TAKE METHROTREXATE DUE TO SIDE PAIN AND HCG LEVELS JUMPING UP THEN DOWN =(


----------



## AmandaBaby

Don't have much time as it's late and i've gotta get to bed soon but I just wanted to say, Andi i'm so so glad your home & safe!! I think I speak for everyone when I say we were all so worried for you!! I'm so sorry that your feeling unloved at the moment too :( I wish we all lived closer to each other so we could have all come and visited you!! Don't forget that we all love you though :) Just so happy your alright! What an absolutely terrifying experience, AND on your birthday!!!!! Actually, on that note, HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!! I just wish it could have been a more joyful one for you!! 

Also just wanted to add my scan photos :) I got 3 but there's really only one good one, so i'll add it. I need to change my ticker I think as i'm only 9 weeks, 1 day today :) Didn't get to hear babies heartbeat but we sure saw it :) It was amazing!! FHR was 175 as of 8 weeks 4 days which I think was basically perfect and baby was 2cm :) 
My due date is the 8th December :)​
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-05-02 at 9.13.05 PM2.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww Amanda :) how precious is that little bean :)


----------



## waiting2012

Omg! My mil... Oh they showed up 30 min late, and says Jason will have drag Sahara from the car! Jesus H Christ! My mil called the cops because Jason wont get her out of the car... I bet she played it up big how terrible all this is.. My step daughter probably thinks Jason is the worst parent ever!


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome Trophy! (or is it Stephanie?)...so sorry to hear about your ectopic hun!:hugs: prayers for a rainbow baby sweetie!
Amanda- what a precious picture hun! Beautiful!
Beth-heres something positive popping up soon for you!:winkwink:
Sorry my brain is frazzled by todays events...the cops are gone, Jason spoke to his atty on the ph, they will get a writ of possession and the next time she pulls her shit, the cops wwill physically take Sahara. Sahara said she was told it was her choice to stay or not. Agai., my mils attempt to be the one in xontrol. Shes I. Contempt now twice, just makes custodt an easyier issue to tend with since my stepdaughter has been brainwashed.
On a better note- 8 dpo.. Wooppee... I have tested, I know stupid but what the hey.. I will post pics tomorrow...
Luv yall


----------



## Affyash

Welcome trophy, I'm so sorry you've had an ectopic. Did they have to remove your tube? I can only imagine how bad that must hurt. We've all had our losses hear and can commiserate with you on some level. Please feel free to tell us more about yourself, we're a loving group of ladies that will support you!

Amanda, what a precious little baby you've got there! So happy to hear it went well! And seeing the heartbeat is the the best feeling, it makes it so much more real and the risk is soooo much lower! :) 

Steph holy f'in crap, I am so sorry for you guys. Sahara has totally been brainwashed and I can't imagine what she's probably been told. I would really suggest both you and Jason separately writing her a letter (from you to her) that she can read when she gets there next time. It will help to diffuse some of the tension and she will be able to listen to how you feel and your side of things before trying to blend in again. Just a suggestion. I can't believe the level your mil stooped to. This is her son's daughter for christ's sake!!!! Ugh, so sorry again. I hope it gets better. And can't wait to see your new pics!

Andi glad you're doing better now, I now how lonely it can get when family and friends aren't as supportive as they should be. Hang in there and know how much you're loved!!

Hope you're all having a pleasant Sunday! Love ya!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi trophy...sorry to hear about everything that's happened to you so far. I hope everything gets worked out for you and you go on to get your BFP really soon:thumbup:

Amanda, awww....little one is so adorable. I know seeing that pic must get you even more excited than you already are!:happydance:

Andi, how are you feeling, hon? I hope you're feeling better than you were and that things continue to keep healing quickly and easily.:hugs:

Jenn, that's pretty neat about your son's birthday:cake:I hope he has a good one this year. I'm going to have to see if I can get a babysitter for my birthday. I miss so bad sometimes being able to just go out for a few hours once in a while just me and DH.

Ash, yeah my body has done similar things to this before...I'll get an alllllmost positive OPK for a couple of days and then it goes lighter for a while, then back to darker. That's one reason I started using the digital ones with the smiley face. Now today I've been getting really positive wondfo OPKs along with a lot of EWCM...yet as of 3 hours ago I had an empty circle instead of a smiley face along with the positive OPK stick (yes, I used both at the same time because of the POAS addict that I am). :haha: What in the world is going on with my body? :wacko: I'm going to test again in a couple of hours and hopefully I'll get my smiley face back. Guess I wont know until I see over the next couple of days if my temp goes up:wacko:

Steph, so sorry to hear about all of the crap today. That woman must thrive on drama or something. Like I said, she's digging her own grave...she's just making more and more problems for herself. Hang in there and I hope things get better. Can't wait to see pics! FX'd this is your month, hon.:hugs:

Tanya, hope your back is doing okay and you're having a good weekend so far:flower:

Mandy, I know how bad ms can get and I hope it goes away for you soon. Have you ever tried motion sickness bands? I've heard they can help.


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks ladies... Have fresh clean sheets on my bed, laying in front of the ac.and a fan, picking all the cherry jelly beans out of a bag of starburst jelly beans..:rofl:
Yesterdays and todays test flat out negative...i thought I saw a shadow of something on todays Equate, it was one of those pink +/- ones.. I have 2 more of the Answer brand, that will leave one for 9 dpo and 10dpo testing, after that wont test if I can help it till the weekend. Would like to see a Mothers Day BFP but already prepared for flamingo dancing monkeys to fly from my ass first along with their twostepping turtle cousins... Yep optisimism is my best friend.
I am sure Beth that the best route is the opks. It sounds like a annuovalorty cycle but maybe o'ing now... Sorry for misspelling..
Andi- hope today is going good for you sweetie:hugs:
I of course love everyone so dont take offence if I left anyone out..:kiss:


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, LOL, loved the flamingo dancing monkey comment:haha: I'm sorry you got a BFN when you tested but there's still time for it to turn positive yet. I hope you see them flying out of your ass soon:haha: and you get a mother's day BFP, hon.:hugs:

My cycles are weird...it's like I don't have annovulatory cyles...just realllly long ones but I always ovulate late and then get AF 12-14 days later like normal. So, I guess that's what this was....just really late ovulation. I just took a wondfo and a clearblue smiley test and got a positive on both:happydance:

I'm really happy about it but SH (yep, downgraded again) and I are arguing due to my ex-husband's current wife (DD's stepmom) flirting around with him when he picks up my daughter or drops her off with her. Sounds confusing, right? Basically, she acts like she's going after stealing hubby #2 away from me and he gets mad saying I don't trust him. HELLO!! It's her I don't trust because I know from past experience how she is. He just doesn't get it. But I get so tired of her always trying to touch him whenever she thinks she can get away with it....always trying to feed him something she's cooked...just plain out flirting. It's been like that for a couple of years now and I get sooo tired of it! Anyway, all I can do is smooth things over the best I can but right now all I have for swimmers are from friday morning...not making me feel very hopeful at the moment.:cry:

Well, gonna go start making some meatloaf and taters for dinner. Love and hugs everyone.


----------



## waiting2012

Beth- been there and done that with Jason's ex... When we first got together the mil had Jason give his ex a ride home one night so they could "talk"...	I was 4months pregnant with Adrian. My mil although she wasnt my mil yet, didnt see a problem with trying to that little scheme since she didnt think we were serious.. Needless to say I was left feeling jealous and angry and of course this led to insecurities and arguements between jason and I. Try to remember, you have nothing to worry about. Your husband picked you over her. Try to make up with the hubby.. Let him know its a "woman to woman" thing and that you know he loves you. Be sure to get your freaky make up sex on too...:winkwink:
Have a good evening hun!:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies me an the kiddos an my mom enjoyed a day at the zoo.....just trying to enjoy a day at a time and be thankful for today for as tomorrow I now know isn't promised! Love you all and talk to you later on!


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Steph...it's just a little bit different because this isn't even HIS ex...this is my ex-husbands wife. It's because of her that my ex-husband and I divorced and now it's like she's trying to move on to my current husband.:dohh: He was going to pick up my daughter for me at the end of the weekend because I didn't feel good and he offered to go do it.

Andrea, hope you had a good day at the zoo...how are you feeling?

Well, girls, still getting positive OPKs and a smiley face this morning so obviously I'm having a better surge than earlier this cycle when I didn't ovulate from it:dohh:Gives me a lot of hope that I will this time:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry for the mix up Beth...Man, in that case I am just speechless...I was on my phone yesterday and was a bit frazzled myself...I just don't know what to say...That is some ballsy woman...:growlmad:..Keep bd'ing hun! Glad to hear you got that lovely smiley face! 

Andi--sounds like you had a wonderful day at the zoo! You deserve days like that! :hugs: Luv ya hun! Glad to hear your doing better!


----------



## waiting2012

8 DPO with FMU

8 DPO with FMU/Case open

9 DPO Answer Test with FMU

I know its early. And that first test the line(s) in the "test" area are pretty much non existant now--faded to nothing in the circle..:shrug:

I have one more test for the morning. Then not testing until this weekend. 

Still having these odd "bursts" of dreams..Like fragments, and for some reason I'm in Russia in them...:rofl::rofl:...

Ankle is sore, but crutch free now...:happydance: Thursday is Wesley's surgery..Just counting down the days till he goes...

Hope everyone is having a great day!!:kiss:


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi Ladies.

well we didn't end up going to the big apple. Josh got an emergency call. Bowling banquet went well though. Had a lot of fun.

was sick yesterday but today I seem to be okay, just gassy. I have a yogurt/granola with strawberries and Banana waiting for me so I'm going to enjoy that and hope that the baby likes it. lol.

so...10 weeks! yeah.... so far besides the sore BB's and the MS nothing out of ordinary has happened, so here's hoping for a fairly easy pregnancy!

I did have to take my rings off though...they were very tight so rather than risk them having being cut off, I'm just going to wear them on my necklace. Josh wears his on a necklace because he works with electricity so he can't complain. I always retain water really easily, pregnant or not.

So I guess it's only one then Amanda....that's okay though and 175? that sounds more like a girl....but who knows! :happydance:

It still doesn't seem real yet. I can't wait tell I feel peanut move or I get another ultrasound. the way it's going I may not have another one until the gender scan. I told Josh that if they can't get a clear picture I'm going for a 3D scan to find out because I can't wait. He got annoyed and said it was a waste but it will drive me crazy if I don't know.

Hope everything is going well for all of you ladies!


----------



## waiting2012

Glad to hear that the banquet went really good Mandy! Sorry your trip to the Big Apple got cancelled..There is always next time though! 

Have to get back to work...Yay...

I'll be back at lunch time!

I do agree, I think Amanda has a girl brewing..Seems to be the trend...LOL


----------



## TandA08

Bethany, my bday is June 26th, so right after yours! :flower:

Amanda - love your u/s pic!! Thanks for sharing!

Steph, I really can't believe your MIL! I'm glad Jason called his attorney, and I hope things get sorted out quickly. Poor Sahara for being stuck in the middle of your MILs crap!

Mandy, sounds like the m/s is starting to calm down slightly for ya! Hope it continues to go away!

Jenn, glad your back is doing better. I'm sure the Dr will put you on part time if you just ask! I'm wishing I could go to part time, but we can't afford it just yet. I have to tough it out a little longer....

I know I read a lot more than just that, but I can't remember what else I was going to reply to... sorry ladies!

I did get the nursery cleaned back up, DH finished the closet organizer, so I was able to finish putting stuff away. I finished a couple other projects I had lingering too. Plus got lots of rest this weekend, so it was a good weekend. But now I have the dreaded Monday blues.... just sick of working, ready to stay home.... oh well... soon hopefully.


----------



## TandA08

Oh!! I knew there was something else! Amanda.... it seems like we may not be able to meet up when DH and baby and I come to Australia.... I think you said you're due on the 4th?? Well, MIL is planning on booking our tickets out there for like the 2nd through the 18th or something like that. So probably not good timing for you :-(

I was hoping for more towards the end of December, like over Christmas, but I guess the only tickets available would put us out there for over 3 weeks, and that won't work for hubby. Guess it'll be early to mid December that we come out there.


----------



## TandA08

Just got a text from hubby. His mum booked the tickets for our trip to Australia!! :happydance: We are officially going Dec 1 through Dec 17!


----------



## waiting2012

Quick solution to your dilemma Tanya--What about playing it by ear, as far meeting Amanda--You never know--she could deliver 2 weeks before or 2 weeks after her due date, and it might be the meeting of a lifetime...:winkwink:...It would be so awesome for ya'll to meet up! I'm so glad to hear that you got your tickets booked, I bet you'll be packing next...:rofl::rofl:...Just kidding! Lets let Emma get here first! LOL


----------



## calebsmom06

Tanya-that is soooo awesome! You will enjoy your trip ans hopefully you will get to meet Amanda!
Steph-I hope you caught the lil bean, looking forward to tomorrows test:)
Beth-That B**** needs a piece of your mind, you should ask her why is it she want your life so bad that she keeps going after eve4rything you have! Does she get jealous when you talk to your ex?
Andi-glad you had a good time
Amanda-cant wait until you find out what your having, Steph is righ girls seem to be the trend on this thread except me of course, but my baby boys heartrate was up in the 170's in the beginning at that point to so its hard to tell the gender from the heart.

Well I think I will be going back to work on Friday, seems like forever from now, I am ready to go back at least part time. I took the glucose test today, I thought I was going to die, they gave me the drink to drink before I saw the doc, so I was sitting in the room waiting for him to come in and about 30 min after I drank it I was sooooo nauseated! I thought I was going to throw up in his office! Thank God that is over! I dont remember it being that bad last time. Oh, and I asked about another ultrasound and he scheduled one for my next appointment which is May 21st, I am excited about it:) Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## TandA08

:rofl: Yeah, Steph, one thing at a time :haha: Emma first, she's the whole reason we get to go to Australia in December, LOL

DH said that us going up to Queensland to meet with Amanda would be like us driving from Los Angeles to Seattle (according to a google search that's a 19hr drive!) YIKES! Lol


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, my tummy got a little icky too from the glucose drink, but it wasn't too bad, I wasn't nauseated or close to throwing up. Sorry it made you feel so sick! How exciting that you get another u/s on the 21st! Oh crap that's only 2 weeks away! That's my hubby's bday!!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Who knows Tanya...Maybe ya'll could meet in the middle somewhere, stay the night and spend the day visiting...I know that will all depend on what is going on...LOL

Jenn--sorry that glucose test was rough on ya! I never did like doing those either! YUCK!
Great news about the next U/S though! Lucky you!! :winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, got a jump start from my coworker...I can finally go grab something to eat...UGH...Be back soon


----------



## waiting2012

Just realized...Its monday, and anything that can go wrong, will go wrong..LOL...
Argument with the dh about taking Wes tomorrow for his pre-op--Check
Battery drained because of a faulty ignition--Check
Pimple on side of chin that wasn't there earlier--Check
Almost ate a black-crispied chili cheese frito--Check
Found out my son is home because he was throwing up this morning--Check
Anything else???? Feel free to add your own "Yes, its monday.." Checks...:rofl:

Hope everyone is doing good--sorry if my postings are a bit one sided, or self centered...Remember its Monday! :rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

Thanks Tanya, yea it really took a toll on me! I left tired but I am assumng that was from all of the blood they took away from me:/ and yep only 2 weeks away! Hope your hubby has a good birthday:) Its about time my doc does an u/s I havent had one with him since I was 9 weeks lol. I have doc appointments every 2 weeks now instead of monthly:) Also, I found out from a friend that if your glucose test comes back abnormal they will call you in 2-3 days to go take a 3 day test and if they dont call that usually means everything was fine. She had an abnormal and thats what happen with her


----------



## waiting2012

Hopefully, Jenn--all goes well then! :winkwink:...I've been pretty lucky even with my weight and all--never had gestational diabetes. My bff did with her last, and she is type 2 diabetic now even...UGH...


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, I was told that I would find out at my next Dr appt. As of right now I'm still going every 4 weeks. But we'll see if they change that at this next appt on the 14th. 

Steph, I hope your son feels better soon! No good to be sick before a surgery! 

I have my next Chiro appt on Wednesday - totally looking forward to that.

Hmmm... Monday blues... I normally have a whole list of stuff I could add, but surprisingly so far today has been smooth. Knock on wood that I didn't just jinx myself.... LOL Hope your day gets better Steph!


----------



## Kahlan83

well so much for my plans of having a sick free day. i ate my yogurt...it was yummy and then had to change Matty's diaper....it's a good thing he's older and will stay on the change table because I booted it for the washroom.

Ug! Oh well. Lunch stayed down though so I'm happy bout that.

stupid buses. I went to meet up with my GF for lunch at the mall and of course I'm not driving yet so we took the bus, well I usually take Matty off the front because he's little and slow and the doors don't stay open long enough in the back but today the front of the bus was full of elderly people. wouldn't you know it, the bus doors closed on us and it hit Matty in the arm. He's okay, but he complained the whole day saying "Bus hurt me" "The other bus Hurt my arm right?" they really should put the same kind of sensor on those back doors that they do on automatic sliding doors at stores...then the doors would never close on anybody as long as they were in the vicinity. Because he's okay I can't really complain to the transit Commission but from now on, we're going off the front. It could have been a lot worse. He's a good boy though...he didn't cry, just got a little upset because he loves the bus and he thought the bus purposely hurt him. Kind of like when he bugs the cat and she hits him (without claws) and he gets more upset that his buddy would hit him rather than if it actually hurt.

Well I FINALLY got my OB appt today. Yeah! So I go and see him on June 26th in the morning. Now I can relax a little. I'm probably going to have to see my family doctor one more time before that because I saw him May 2 and June 26 is more than a month away.

I have to go and do that blood work still too. and I need a haircut. I think I"m going to ask my mom to take Matty for the day tomorrow so I can just go and do those things. My hair is driving me nuts. I forgot about how quickly it grows whilst preggo. Josh is starting to complain that the sink is always full of my hair but yet I never seem to be lacking any on my head.

phew! 

Jenn, if you haven't had an u/s since 9 weeks, how do you know it's a boy? did you get a private scan to determine gender? Hope your feeling better after having the glucose drink. like I said before, I actually didn't mind it, but i'm just weird. I guess.

I wanna know what peanut is so bad it's killing me that I have to wait another 6-7 weeks. I saw some really cute frilly dresses today and I was dying.

steph...anxiously awaiting your result.

Andi, hope your having a better day today

Ashe...I'm sure you'll come up with a completely beautiful name and if DH won't help just tell him you'll name her something completely unfaltering so that he jumps into action...lol... Like Bertha. That might make him actually want to put more input into naming your little girl. What names do you like?

if I forgot anybody...so sorry. Talk to you all later! :hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Aw Mandy! June 26th sounds so far away (it's my bday and it seems like it's so far off)! I'm excited you finally have your appt for your OB but it sucks to have to wait so long! Hopefully (for us both) the time will go by fast! Guess I spoke too soon about your m/s - sorry!! :shy: OMG! I can't believe the bus door shut on Matty's arm! I'm glad he's okay though.


----------



## waiting2012

As I treat everday as a new day and each cycle as a new cycle.. I was wondering if its its a good sign to feel a glob of snotty like mucous where the opening to my cervix is is but when I check my cm it is wet, and like thin watery milk. ? I never did "dry" up persay after o day.. It was creamy a couple of days ago but that was it, mostly "wet" feeling...

I will try to read up on posts when I get off, which will be in 10 minutes...
TTY SOON!


----------



## waiting2012

Mandy, sorry to hear about Matty's arm hun! Maybe you could make a little card from the bus that says sorry... Kids his age can hold onto a bad experience that will later be a fear and the last thing you want is for him to be afraid of the bus!:hugs:
On a plus, glad to hear about the first ob appt! Youll be so far along by then! They sure arent in a hurry to see you are they?:dohh: maybe they will do an ultrasound that day! 
So all our June birthdays again? Trying to keep track but very scattered brained this afternoon...


----------



## waiting2012

Wanted to mention too, just checked my cp and cm again... Its low and firm but mushy at the opening and that glob is gone... Not sure where it went..lol and my cm isnt as wet but not dry or creamy.. A bit of a clear-whitish-eggy look with not much stretch to it.. I bet af shows this weekend as planned..oh well onto the next month...

Luv ya ladies!


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, this thread has been busy today! I had about 4 pages to catch up on so I'm so sorry if I leave something/someone out:wacko:

Steph, your tests are looking good to me. I really hope it's the start of your BFP, hon...you definitely deserve it!:hugs: And yeah, you're right...she is ballsy, a ballsy b****. Absolutely can't stand her and I've been trying to for 7 years now just to try to keep the peace with everyone. Anyway, on a better note, DH and I got to BD this morning while I was still getting a smiley face and we gave Preseed a try so FX'd this cycle will go well. Oh, and you asked about June birthdays...mine is June 24th. Sorry you've had a rough Monday. Hopefully Tuesday will be better:hugs:

Jenn, I try not to talk to the woman any more than I have to. She's one of those who thinks she knows it all and always tries to take an interest in whatever any man around her is into just so they'll like her. She's way too damn touchy-feely. She doesn't really care that much when I have to talk to my ex but then again she's just that type. She even told me in the beginning that she was dating 2 other guys at the same time she was messing around with my ex (which is when she got pregnant). I have no idea for sure if that baby is his but she definitely looks nothing like him. My husband has tried to reassure me several times that he wants no part of that "nasty b****". But come on, how is any wife going to feel when the same woman has already messed around with one husband and broke up a marriage.:growlmad: Am I unreasonable to be concerned about her trying it a second time? I really don't think I am. 

Tanya, I hope it works out for you to be able to meet Amanda...I'm sure it would be so great for both of you. Hopefully everything comes together at just the right time for both of you:thumbup:

Mandy, so sorry about his arm...hope he's okay:hugs: Hopefully your MS will be gone in the next few weeks or so.:thumbup:

Today we went to go look at some above ground pools and we're going to try to see if financing came through so we can get one. We should find out tomorrow. FX'd:thumbup:

Well girls, I'm sorry but I can't remember what else to respond to...I hope everyone has a great night and I'll talk to everyone tomorrow

:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Kahlan-I had 2 private 3d scans done out of pocket, my doc just hadn't done one since 9 weeks. I know they usually do one mid pregnancy to check growth but I feel like he forgot about me until now lol.
Beth-awww the pool sounds awesome! I want one!
Hope your baby boys arm is ok
Tanya-hopefully everything goes great with your glucose screen aren't u glad that's over!
Ashley-how is everything?
Steph-fingers crossed that your eggy is there andsticks!


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh beth I don't blame u for not wanting to talk to her! I wouldn't want to either! Your ex should really get a dna test to be sure! Does he not believe she was messing around on him? Is that when he left was when she said she was preg? He is dumb for getting into a relationship like that, there will never be trust, its impossible!


----------



## waiting2012

I know ya'll will want to know about this am's test.. And I will reply Beth,Jenn, and everyone else.. Just have to get ready for work, etc..
Not a hint or smidge of a line on my Answer test. 10 dpo and I sit here balling like an idiot for even wanting it so badly after what has already happened over and over again. Its not going to happen and if I am lucky maybe just maybe Gails prediction will be right and and I only have 8 whole months bef(re it happens for us..
6am alarm.. Got to get ready for work and wake up adrian...


----------



## calebsmom06

So sorry Steph:( Dont feel so bad, your time will come in God's time. he always gives you the desires of your heart so in time I KNOW you will get your little one. The road is a hard one when you are waiting and want it already now, hang in there girl. Patience is a virute. Try to take this out of your hands and leave it in God's he is in control. I am so sorry you are feeling so horrible:( I hope you can find peace


----------



## bnporter81

Jenn, BINGO...that's exactly when he left. He then divorced me 3 months later and married her immediately after the divorce was final. I don't think he'd ever get a DNA test even though he's made comments that she doesn't look anything like him. Since then he's had another child with her that IS his (the boy looks exactly like him) and I think he feels like he's already been with her for this long and he knows he has at least 1 child with her...he might as well stay. He's admitted to me over the last 4 or 5 years that he'd made a mistake with everything he'd done but he can't change it now. I could care less about all that crap he has to say...I just want her keeping her hands off the man I have now! She can have the cheater since she obviously wanted him so bad:haha:

Steph, I'm sorry you're sad about the test:hugs:10 dpo is still real early, though. Try to hang in there and keep believing that it WILL happen for you...and I hope it's soon:thumbup:

AFM, I've had 2 days of smiley ovulation tests so I'm going to test later...maybe it will be negative and I'll ovulate later on today or tonight. FX'd:happydance:

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks ladies.. Will reply properly at lunch, went to grab my lap top and the battery is dead...
I know it will happen, I know ir is in God's hands but geesh..11 yrs if ttc and carry just one to term is wearing me down. I wasnt even trying to focus to hard but just be observant and this 2 ww has flown by..i went ahead and started my provera so hopefully the next cycle will hurry up and come. And then the next and the next and so forth...my cp is high again and my cm is like water.. Well thickened water.. Just really thin..:shrug: I just had a feeling that if no :bfp: by this cycle day, it wont happen this time around. Oh well.. I will post this am's test and reply to what I have read at lunch. Love you ladies!:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Beth-at least he realizes what he did was wrong but it still does not change the fact that he did it and he is now paying the consequences. and the fact that he left you because she was pregnant was stupid! he should have realized he had a child with you as well. I guess he thought you would have left him anyways.....ugh men they are such stupid horn dogs! Why cant they just get it off with the one they choose to marry! Why do they got to find it elsewhere!


----------



## bnporter81

Jenn, I totally agree. The way I see it he REALLY IS paying the consequences by having her in his life:haha: That's worse than anything I could have done to him for messing around, LOL.


----------



## waiting2012

10 DPO FMU 05/08/2012

Tweaked at PicMonkey.com same test as above.

OK...There they are ladies.. Nothing much to see :coffee: I really think I'm being a big ole ball baby...:cry: I just read on the HPT board where Mrskg got her :bfp:...I'm so happy for her! Like me, she's had a lot going on in the past 7 months, but for whatever reason, I can't stop crying. I don't know if I'm just happy for her, or just stupidly upset about my own tests. I wasn't even intending on going to the HPT board-it was where my computer was the last time it was charged. Don't feel sorry for me--PLEASE--PLEASE don't say in God's time, because my heart knows that, but my head keeps wanting to say "screw him and his time". I just needed to get that out there, and I do feel better now. You guys have been with me for almost a year, and you know how I get--when I'm down, I'm down. and when I'm up, I'm up. So just go with the flow..:rofl: No pun intended on the upcoming arrival of AF..

Beth--man. Talk about slutty, cheesie, ballsy, ummm..you name it--what a skank! Jason's ex wife actually told him when she had Sahara--"she looks like you, but she also looks like Mitch (her prior hubby which she cheated on with Jason)" So I guess they come in all kinds...:trouble: Makes you wish you could just whup her ass doesn't it.:haha: Man, ashame we don't live closer to each other..We could help ya!

Jenn--I was going to tell ya something, but I can't remember what right now, so I guess I'll have to try to remember during my catch up of what is going on...LOL

Ok, going to see what I've missed, and I hope everyone is having a glorious tuesday! :kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

saying it again...There is but one head the male species thinks with, and unfortunately it isn't sitting on their shoulders. :rofl:... When a man cheats, and then thinks they found their ultimate love of their life--they usually end up sadly disappointed in the end because they later realize, the ultimate love of their life was the one they hurt with the cheating to begin with. Karma is a bitch... Sometimes we have to go by the name Karma to get the point across....


----------



## waiting2012

running to the DG...I got my 33.8 oz DP but I need something, not sure what... And if I go and get back quickly, I'll have plenty of time to maybe hit my facebook too...LOL...I'll be back ladies!

:winkwink:


----------



## TandA08

:hugs: Steph - just cause we all need it sometimes!! Love ya girl!


----------



## waiting2012

I'm back..Got some Rasperry Chocolate Marshmellow Cookies...UMMM...ate 4 in the car in the 5 min drive back to the daycare..:rofl:...Yes, I feel much better now...LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Thought what the hell...Went to Can you see a line, cause they have a tweaking tool there, and I inverted it...There is a very faint something there, but why isn't showing up...:dohh:...Oh, I've given myself a headache...I think its time to fling some birds at pigs...:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test24545

why do my eyes deceive me so? I give up...I'll check back later ladies...Love ya, and hope that all my sisters are doing good today!! :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, it looks to me like there might be something faint there. I really hope it keeps getting darker...I definitely wouldn't give up yet!:thumbup:

Wow, how did you manage to know all of my pet names I have for the woman?!:haha: You must be able to read minds, LOL. What men don't realize is that if the woman they're cheating with knows they're married....or even in a committed relationship, what does that say about her? If she'd cheat with a married man, do they really think that same woman wouldn't cheat on him as well? Oh well, I won't waste my words on her anymore, and I apologize for all the talking about her I've done already but I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees it the same way I do. Oh, and I LOVE that smiley with the bat. hahaha, she needs a good butt whoopin'!:haha::friends::trouble:

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## bnporter81

Just wanted to share the news...we found out we can get a small loan to be able to get our pool! So we'll be getting a 27'x52" above ground pool in the next few weeks:happydance::happydance: All I've ever had is a walmart pool growing up, lol, so we're both really happy and my DD is going to be over the moon!


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, Bethany, I'd say it sounds like your ex's wife needs to be shot with horse shit! (That's a saying we came up with on this thread a while back, and ever since, many of us have found so many uses for that saying!) How exciting to be getting a pool! That sure sounds good right now!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, I know where I am going this summer when its 110 outside... Lol...directions? :rofl:


----------



## Affyash

Hello my lovelies!!! Hope you're all having a good day!

Steph this one's for you...:holly::holly::holly::haha: Thought you could use a laugh! Sounds like you had a crap Monday, so sorry it was awful. I hope Wes is feeling better today. And I'm super bummed for you about your test, but I promise I won't say that it will happen. Even though it will. OK, I'm done. Love you girl!

Tanya how are you feelin' girlie? Glad you'll be going to the chiro again this week, I know how much you need it! Hope everything else is well. Oh and so exciting that you MIGHT be able to meet up with Amanda in Dec. You never know, it might just work out!

Bethany, holy crap about your ex's wife, I'd definitely be shooting HER with horseshit! Hope she backs off your DH otherwise she's going to have 9 (I think 9 right?) pissed off women coming to get her! Glad you and DH made up and got to BD this morning. It sounds like you might very well catch you're eggy this month. Just keep BDing!! And super jealous about your pool...I can't wait to move and hopefully have a community pool that we can use.

Jenn I'm so sorry your glucose test was gross, I'm so not looking forward to mine. So happy you'll be getting your ultrasound though. You'll be able to see little Cam again! :) Any work started on your house yet? Have you had chance to get anything in the nursery started? Hope you're doing better with your back this week!

Mandy, I'm so sorry to hear about little Matty's arm! I loved Steph's idea about writing him a note from the bus, he'd probably love that. So sorry to hear about your morning sickness, trust me I was so in your boat just a few weeks ago. Hang in there, you'll feel better in no time! And I love so many girl names that there's no way I can list all of them. Seriously, at this point, anything DH ends up liking will grow on me, you know? hahaha! I think you're totally having a girl, just a gut feeling!

Andi, Brooke, Reya and Amanda I hope you're all doing well!!!! Love and hugs!

I'm good today, my mom took my son for the night to Palm Springs to go swimming and to visit a lizard museum. I talked to them a little bit ago, he sounds like he's having a blast. While my mom and I don't always get along, I'm really glad I can trust her with my son and know that he'll be safe and everything. I can't wait to see him, though, I already miss him!
We put an offer on a short sale in Camarillo yesterday and we're waiting to hear back. It's not the newest of properties or in the best condition, but it's totally doable and I'd only have to put a little bit of money and work in to be able to move in. Plus, it's like 5 houses down from a house I grew up in so it would feel so "full-circle" you know? Wish us luck!
Hope you are all having a good day, you're always in my heart and thoughts!!!


----------



## TandA08

Ooooh Ash! How exciting on the house! I am sooo crossing all my fingers and toes for you!!!!


----------



## Affyash

You guys....I GOT THE HOUSE! Well, kind of. The seller's have accepted our offer so now it goes to the bank to be approved by them. And I guess there's two banks. So, it could take a long time (I'm hoping no more than a month) for the banks to approve the sale amount and then we'll go into escrow. Once we're in escrow, we'll be able to get an inspection and an appraisal and all of that. I know we have a long way to go and it could fall through (including us finding another property that we like better or something) but I'M SO EXCITED! It's so neat to think that my kids could grow up on the same street that I spent some of my childhood on! :) Yay!


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> You guys....I GOT THE HOUSE! Well, kind of. The seller's have accepted our offer so now it goes to the bank to be approved by them. And I guess there's two banks. So, it could take a long time (I'm hoping no more than a month) for the banks to approve the sale amount and then we'll go into escrow. Once we're in escrow, we'll be able to get an inspection and an appraisal and all of that. I know we have a long way to go and it could fall through (including us finding another property that we like better or something) but I'M SO EXCITED! It's so neat to think that my kids could grow up on the same street that I spent some of my childhood on! :) Yay!

:hugs::hugs: Congrats on the baby girl :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

I am popping on to say Hello 2 you all I see we have some new people who have joined,Hello and welcome (hugs)
I miss you all but right now am working on staying busy and well start couples therapy in the am so off to bed I go,I didnt know DH and I were this bad off :( 
I didnt know my pressure for him to just GET ME PREGNANT was so hard on him and I feel awful.Luv ya all


----------



## bnporter81

Ash, great news about the house!! That sounds so great:thumbup:I know what a long, drawn-out process it is to buy a house and it's always such a huge relief to just know when it's finally all finished and it's yours. I hope the time flies by and you're able to be in your new home soon:hugs: LOL, you guys are funny with your horse shit jokes:haha: She definitely needs to be hit with something! But that's okay...people like that always end up getting what they deserve anyway.

Brooke, I'm sorry things still aren't going well for you and DH...hang in there and I hope it gets better:hugs:

Steph, sure, you all come for a pool party and while you're here we'll gang up on the B**** and shoot her with horse shit:haha:

Hope everyone has a good day. I had 2 and a half days of positive OPKs and thought my temp would go up pretty good today but it hasn't...now I'm totally lost:wacko:


----------



## TandA08

Ash!!!! :happydance: I am soooo excited for you! Oh and I guess Emma is too, she just woke up for her morning dances!! We bought our house on a short sale too, so I will keep my fingers crossed that yours will go smoothly!!!! Oh how exciting!!!! Well that just made my day!


----------



## waiting2012

Sitting in the naproom covering for the regular nap room teacher so she could take a break.. Still havent gone to lunch yet... One of my coworkers had to take her daughter to the hospital because she she was contracting and losing her mucous plug, shes due in 19 days but I think her little girl is coming early..lol
My other coworker will be off friday because her daughter n law is having their daughter friday by c-section... This going on and tomorrow I will be gone with Wes...:rofl: great news about the house Ashe!:happydance: you'll have to take pics of it and the baby room!


Brooke-Prayers hun... Sorry that the ttc train is running amok in your relationship with the hubby. It will do that. Been there with Jason. It is like a monster that has been let loose and it will sabotage every effort you make.. Time to cage the monster, and pull the train into the station. Undealt with grief is probably taking its toll to. :hugs:


Beth, I like that idea sweetie.. I can round up some cow shit, Tanya has the horse... Between us all that skanky ho will thinj twice about the next piece of d*ck shes after...:rofl:


----------



## TandA08

waiting2012 said:


> Beth, I like that idea sweetie.. I can round up some cow shit, Tanya has the horse... Between us all that skanky ho will thinj twice about the next piece of d*ck shes after...:rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok I posted a pic of the progress so far on the babies room, we didnt do the whole construction thing we just kinda let the baby take over the guest room instead, there will be much more done but it takes her about an hour to do each monkey by time it is drawn and painted, she has all the other animals and stuff drawn out so its just the painting now. I have been doing well, I return to wok tomorrow but as of next week I will be off tues wed and thursdays:) I will be working fri-mon:) I am happy about it. My little caleb has his kinder graduation tomorrow, my baby is growing up!
Ashley-that is amazing on the house! I am sooooo excited for you! what is the difference between a short sale and a regular house for sale? Maybe I should know this but I dont know lol
Beth-talk all you want about whoever you want we are always here to listen and have your back:)
Amanda-where have you been girlie!
 



Attached Files:







baby room.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bnporter81

:rofl:Sounds like a plan, Steph!:thumbup:

Hope everyone is having a good day so far...hugs


----------



## bnporter81

Awww, Jenn, it looks adorable so far! Can't wait to see it when it's done:thumbup:

Kindergarten graduation is so cute....I loved it when my daughter had hers. They compiled a little slideshow of all their kindergarten memories and had little songs to sing along with their paper graduation hats. Makes you wonder where the years went:cry: I'm dreading my boys starting school...sometimes wish I could just keep 'em little forever:winkwink:


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes I feel the same way! I just know I am going to cry tomorrow, he is going to 1st grade, he is officially going to be a "big" boy:(


----------



## bnporter81

That reminds me of my DD's first day of kindergarten. She was always so close to me when she was little...and still is, but anyway, I thought sure she would cry when I left the classroom, but all she did was wave and say "Bye, Mommy!" I was the one crying when I left her, lol:haha:


----------



## TandA08

Aw Jenn the nursery is adorable!!!

I can answer the short sale question for you. Basically it is one step before a foreclosure. A foreclosure is when the banks takes your house away because you haven't made the payments. A short sale is when you voluntarily surrender the house back to the bank (it's slightly better on your credit than a foreclosure). The banks usually then sell the house for less than what is owed on it - thus a "short" sale. This type of sale usually works out for the benefit of the buyer.


----------



## calebsmom06

Ohhhh i see so I guess in 'short sales' you could find better deals sometimes, hmmmm, i want to purchase another home in the next couple years as a fixer upper maybe rent house or something, sounds like that might be the way to go. Thanks on the nursery, its getting there, hopefully it will be finished or close to finished on Friday:)


----------



## TandA08

Be sure to post more pics when it's done!

Hubby and I pretty much scored on our house by buying it on a short sale too. I think the bank lost out on at least $100,000 dollars that was still owed on it. And that was with us paying their asking price!

So, I just heard that one of the ladies that works here had her baby today. *10lbs 4oz!!!!!!* HOLY CRAP!! 10 freaking pounds!!! No thank you! I'd be happy with half that.


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow 10 lbs 4 oz! I am soooo glad my doc wont let my baby go over 71/2 before he is born! thats one huge baby!
Thats awesome on your house, you did get an amazing deal then!


----------



## bnporter81

Tanya, my second one weighed 8 lbs. 10.5 oz. He was actually easier than my first...and she weighed 7 lbs. 14 oz. Probably because he was my second...I only pushed for 15 minutes with my 2nd and 3rd child compared to almost 4 hours of pushing with my first. I guess the uterus is pretty darn expandable:haha:


----------



## waiting2012

Just now catching up... Between their maintance time here and the goings on at work today never made it back...
Love the nursery Jenn, to cute!!!
Beth- I started this thread for just that reason- so can you can come and vent and let go of strains and pains of life, like mini group therapy..:hugs:

Congrats to your little man, Jenn... Wow kindergarten graduation!
I took my kids stuff like that for granted I guess because I wasnt terrible upset when they started kindergarten.. I guess always figured when our last came along it would upset me more, needless to say I didnt realize Adrian may be our last...live and learn I guess...
I hope everyone is doing good this evening.. About to goto bed.. Tomorrow I am going to try and find a hot spot to get online.. I will let yall know how Wes is doing... Surgery is at 2 so far but have to e at the hospital at 12. 

My coworkers daughter didnt have her baby yet, false alarm... My other co worker is having by . 



Hate this fing phone... Sorry about the big gap...you get the idea though..lol
My kids were 6lbs 15 oz 21 1/2 inches long, 38 hours of back labor and emergency c/s...
Baby #2 was 8 lbs 9.3 oz and 19 inches long...lol.. Wes was long and skinny, adrian was short and squaty...:rofl:





.csegrandbaby #2 friday


----------



## waiting2012

Just now catching up... Between their maintance time here and the goings on at work today never made it back...
Love the nursery Jenn, to cute!!!
Beth- I started this thread for just that reason- so can you can come and vent and let go of strains and pains of life, like mini group therapy..:hugs:

Congrats to your little man, Jenn... Wow kindergarten graduation!
I took my kids stuff like that for granted I guess because I wasnt terrible upset when they started kindergarten.. I guess always figured when our last came along it would upset me more, needless to say I didnt realize Adrian may be our last...live and learn I guess...
I hope everyone is doing good this evening.. About to goto bed.. Tomorrow I am going to try and find a hot spot to get online.. I will let yall know how Wes is doing... Surgery is at 2 so far but have to e at the hospital at 12. 

My coworkers daughter didnt have her baby yet, false alarm... My other co worker is having by . 



Hate this fing phone... Sorry about the big gap...you get the idea though..lol
My kids were 6lbs 15 oz 21 1/2 inches long, 38 hours of back labor and emergency c/s...
Baby #2 was 8 lbs 9.3 oz and 19 inches long...lol.. Wes was long and skinny, adrian was short and squaty...:rofl:





.csegrandbaby #2 friday


----------



## waiting2012

Stupid stupid phone.. Sorry for the dbl post...ugh


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Sitting in the naproom covering for the regular nap room teacher so she could take a break.. Still havent gone to lunch yet... One of my coworkers had to take her daughter to the hospital because she she was contracting and losing her mucous plug, shes due in 19 days but I think her little girl is coming early..lol
> My other coworker will be off friday because her daughter n law is having their daughter friday by c-section... This going on and tomorrow I will be gone with Wes...:rofl: great news about the house Ashe!:happydance: you'll have to take pics of it and the baby room!
> 
> 
> Brooke-Prayers hun... Sorry that the ttc train is running amok in your relationship with the hubby. It will do that. Been there with Jason. It is like a monster that has been let loose and it will sabotage every effort you make.. Time to cage the monster, and pull the train into the station. Undealt with grief is probably taking its toll to. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Beth, I like that idea sweetie.. I can round up some cow shit, Tanya has the horse... Between us all that skanky ho will thinj twice about the next piece of d*ck shes after...:rofl:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks hun,How have you been feeling?Our 1st session went well it was pretty emotional and your right there were unresolved issues with my mc in January.We go back in 2 weeks and plan to keep going until things feel better with us,He was being so distant @ 1st I was like umm is he cheating?Then i just asked and he said no and sobbed that month after month he feels like he is under the gun etc etc and I fully understood.So NTNP @ this time @ all..I mean I know when I have O cramps so I cant help that but we didnt dtd on those 2 days not because we dont want a baby but bc one day he was tired and the next night I had a bad sinus headache,So one day or shall I say month @ a time,I am still here with you gals and cheering on all who are TTC and also loving seeing all the ladies bellies blossom as they get further along and LOVE the monkey's Jenn &#9829; hugs n luv I will check back in soon xoxoxoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, I hope the surgery goes well for Wes...I think I've heard you all talk about his arm before...? What's wrong with it? Sorry, guess I wasn't on here then to know what happened:wacko:

Brooke, I'm glad the therapy went well. Maybe if he feels like a little of the pressure is off then he'll start feeling different about all of it. I know it must be a very difficult situation...I hope things keep getting better for you:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Beth- lol.. Thank you about Wes. Its not his arm...wish it was.. He is having 14 teeth removed and hopefully he wont have to have his jaw wired or plates put in to keep his jaw from fracturing... 
Brooke- just because your Ntnp, and I know you are checking in, but I sure miss you sweetie! I hope you try to make it back more so we can talk about other stuff... We are in this together hun!

As for me.. I sent so pics of my last hpt last night to Ashe,Tanya and Jenn.. According to A&T there is def a visible line.. It was anoither crappy DG test, but it was quite obvious to them that I wasnt losing my f'ing mind. I dont have a problem getting pregnant, just staying that way... I am using my progesterone again and will retest this weekend, if the tests are darker, I will call my doctor.
Sorry if I dont sound too excited, gave that up a while ago due to so many disappointments. 

I do have a rather personal question though.. After finally going to bed last night, we dtd.. It was sooo wwatery wet and I wasnt in the mood either:blush: and after he ejaculated (he didnt "pop", just ejaculated) I got ver crampy. Not af crampy, but all across my uterus crampy and tight. I think I remember doing that with Adrian. I asked Jason why he didnt you know, and he said it was too wet and helost the feeling.. Had that problem with Adrian, I remember the wetness killed sex for us in the first few months...i apologize for way TMI... Lol this morning my uterus has this slight tight feeling to it like your stomach feels after doing sit ups... My boobs dont hurt anymore though, just look bloated and sw


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Beth- lol.. Thank you about Wes. Its not his arm...wish it was.. He is having 14 teeth removed and hopefully he wont have to have his jaw wired or plates put in to keep his jaw from fracturing... 
Brooke- just because your Ntnp, and I know you are checking in, but I sure miss you sweetie! I hope you try to make it back more so we can talk about other stuff... We are in this together hun!

As for me.. I sent so pics of my last hpt last night to Ashe,Tanya and Jenn.. According to A&T there is def a visible line.. It was anoither crappy DG test, but it was quite obvious to them that I wasnt losing my f'ing mind. I dont have a problem getting pregnant, just staying that way... I am using my progesterone again and will retest this weekend, if the tests are darker, I will call my doctor.
Sorry if I dont sound too excited, gave that up a while ago due to so many disappointments. 

I do have a rather personal question though.. After finally going to bed last night, we dtd.. It was sooo wwatery wet and I wasnt in the mood either:blush: and after he ejaculated (he didnt "pop", just ejaculated) I got ver crampy. Not af crampy, but all across my uterus crampy and tight. I think I remember doing that with Adrian. I asked Jason why he didnt you know, and he said it was too wet and helost the feeling.. Had that problem with Adrian, I remember the wetness killed sex for us in the first few months...i apologize for way TMI... Lol this morning my uterus has this slight tight feeling to it like your stomach feels after doing sit ups... My boobs dont hurt anymore though, just look bloated and sw


----------



## waiting2012

Damn phone.. 
Swollen..
Ugh.. They better have a hot spot at or near the hospital!


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, so sorry I got it messed up with Wes....I really had no idea what was wrong because I wasn't around then:wacko:It sounds awful. I hope it works out okay for him.

Hope your lines continue to get darker and there's a sticky little bean in there:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

Not a problem Beth! He has 6 extra teeth that are under his perminent teeth, 4 wisdom teeth & 4 others that have go per the orthodontist... I told Tanya I would take pics...

I hope the lines get darker too, but like Brooke, one day at a time.. I would like to feel this is the January conception that Gail predicted..:winkwink:


----------



## bnporter81

Keeping everything I've got crossed for ya, Steph:winkwink:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies :) 

Jenn I love the monkeys sweetie :) that is soooo cute!

Brooke I know how you feel my DH felt so pressured that we stopped TTC for a long while and just went with the flow....he comes home in another week or so....I cannot wait! 

As for me I've been having issues trying to get a referral to the burn doc :( an so today tried to get an appt an the lady told me earliest they had was next Wednesday even though I told her I had been in the ICU burn unit she didn't seem to care. So a friend of mine found the advocacy lady for patients....and I called her....she got me an appt. at 1:50 with my doctor who from this morning "had no appts until next Wednesday" ....REALLY!?!?!?!?! Anyways I'll update you all when I get home from that just praying they don't stick me back in the hospital b/c I feel my O2 level isn't where it should be at this point...but I have yet to have it checked...then I had called 2 days ago to get a referral...and still have yet to heard on that an I told the lady an my referral is in PROCESS now.....so I'll update on my appt. when I get home...if I get home?!?!?!

Soooo tomorrow is the BIG DAY FOR US....DH is of course still gone but I go to the fertility doctor to find out what we are supposed to do from here on....IUI, ICSI, IVF...tomorrow I get all the answers to our dream come true...I pray its just GOOD news an none bad from my surgery since its my follow up from surgery! 

ANYWAYS I'll update later my appt is 1:50 central stand. time! So in a few more hours....well anyways :) I will be back soon. Love you ladies and miss you all but I'm not really getting the chance to TRY right now...since DH is gone and I O in 2-4 days LOL

Oh and STEPH I SEE SOMETHING TOO! PRAYING!!!


----------



## TandA08

Steph, that crampy feeling you had last night, is a typical feeling for me almost everytime after BDing.... Never knew why it happened, but I've just accepted it as "normal".

Andi, hope your appt goes well today.


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks ladies! You guys are such troopers ya know!:kiss:
Wes is showering then my turn... We will be heading the hospital soon..
Andi- I am constantly praying for you just as all my sisters here are.. We love you hun! I think its crappy that medical staff is so damn insensitive.. Shoot them with horse shit too! A person shouldnt have to get an advocate to get them to listen... :growlmad:
:hugs: I cant wait to hear what the Fertility doc says.. :hugs:

Tanya, its good to know those "cramps" are normal... I dont get them before af comes so maybe its a positive sign..:winkwink:

Lots of love ladies! Talk to everyone soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Still waiting for my turn to shower...
I did play around on the net.. Based on dates etc.. 

Due date could be Jan 19 2013, making today 3 wks 5 days...and chinese calendar predicts a boy...


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, my turn to shower.. Hope there is hot water...lol


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, praying your appointment goes well and that you won't have to go back in the hospital...I'm sure it will be just fine:hugs: Hang in there...


----------



## waiting2012

I'm actually online!! LOVE IT!!! I will need to move the car so its closer to the right side of the hospital and my phone needs to be charged...But so glad to have the hospital's guest access to the internet!!


----------



## waiting2012

My phone batter is going to need to be charged...
I was texting Jenn, Tanya, and Ashe..

Yes, we were "lost" for a bit..LOL... We had checked in and because we were sitting in the rooms outside the actual sugery waiting area--they couldn't find us, but didn't bother to check with the 2 yahoo's sitting just outside within view of them...:rofl:

But IV is in, and he has little cap on, and the dr just came in...Let me know that he won't be able to blow his nose for 2 weeks and if he sneezes he has to leave his mouth open..OMG...Something about a hole in the roof of his mouth to his sinus cavity but they will repair it...


----------



## waiting2012

Going to my email so I can pull up some pics of "before" the surgery... And going to skip over to my facebook page so I can post there too..His bio-dad will want to know how he is and that's how I send most of my messages to him...

BE RIGHT BACK!


----------



## TandA08

Can't blow his nose for 2 weeks!?? I can't go 2 HOURS without blowing my nose!!! Good grief!!!


----------



## TandA08

Oh sure Steph, wait till I get online then leave.... I see how it is.... :winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

My Baby is gone...They just took him back...Now..to wait...

Pray the doctor has a guided hand...:flower:

I have to go move my car, charge my phone, pee AGAIN! I just peed an hour ago...Where is it coming from????

And I'll be back...Shouldn't take too long...Back soon ladies!


----------



## waiting2012

Are ya' back? Tanya...I think BNB is having issues...Hmmm..


----------



## waiting2012

They have done something really weird to the site...I guess they have a glitch or something...Going to upload some more pics from my email of my tests from last night, etc..and hopefully in a few minutes it'll be fixed???


----------



## waiting2012

OMG...I can't post my latest work of art...LOL...It won't pull up the attachment screen...GEESH..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Its all sorts of messed up and :( I'm BLEEDING and duno why and HORRIBLE right side cramping I cannot wait to find out wth is going on with me :( COME ON TOMORROW MORNING ALREADY

Hows your big boy doing?!?!?!?! Let us know when you find out whats going on with him!!! I said a prayer so I'm sure things will be okay!


----------



## waiting2012

Was working on posting my update about Wes when they came and got me..
I sent pics to Tanya, Ashe, and Jenn..I don't have everyone's number sorry...Hopefully, they'll get this shit straighten out with bnb...UGH...

anyhow...Went back for his surgery at 2:20-got to recovery a little before 6pm..

Staying overnight because of his sleep apnea and his mouth and tongue are swelling. They have down that they took 20 teeth, not 14.. So I figure somewhere there is some messed up math or they took between 14 and 20??

They will bring him some morphine soon. I need to go and get his mp3 player so he can rest and listen to his music...

I'll be back in a bit..

Love ya'll!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

This stinks! Talked to Tanya--she can't get onto BnB at all... I wonder what the deal is? Just doesn't make sence...UGH


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah, everything still seems messed up with BNB...my smileys won't work and my post button isn't there. Hopefully it will get fixed soon.

How is Wes feeling, Steph? Wow, what did they say about taking 20 instead of 14?? Really weird...I hope he's not in too much pain but I'm sure after something like that he is. Bless his heart. Any updates on your TWW?

Andi, hope you get some answers soon, hon. How are you feeling this morning?

Not much on my end...kind of weird, though, I woke up this morning like I always do, went to the bathroom and was going to wake my DD up for school and all of the sudden out of nowhere had these really sharp, ovary pains, I guess you'd call them. I've never really had anything like that before. The pain was pretty bad for about 30 minutes and now it's almost totally gone. Just a little bit of a dull lingering pain when I'm active, but it makes me wonder what in the world it is? I don't know if they were strong pains because I'm going to release an egg?....but then again my OPKs are totally negative and have been for the last few days. Maybe my surge is over but the egg is just now popping out? Or a cyst maybe? Annoying because I don't know what it is


----------



## waiting2012

Beth-i had a few sharp pains like you describe not long after oing.. Hope thats a good sign! I m not sure just yet about my 2ww.. My tests have lines that I was able to at least sshare with T,A,J.. I am not saying 100% pg but it is looking like a strong possibility.. My cm is still super wet.. In fact I showered this morning but have no undies, lol and my others were a bit to "wet" to even contemplate putting back on.:blush: had some not so af type cramps last nighr, boobs dont hurt, and peeung like crazy sincw yesterday afternoon...i should be 13dpo or possibly 3wks6days today... Taking my progesterone so who knows.. Something I noticed today about my cm is not only is it wet but it looks bluish gray...not white and pasty like when af is due...going to test again this weekend... 


Wes is doing good. Lots of suctioning, he needs to pee again soon! Hopefully we gi home this afternion..


----------



## waiting2012

Andi..prayers hun.. Remember we are there with you in spirit!!:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm back from the docs...I hate 2 hours of driving just to go but this time IT WAS WORTH IT! Will be getting injectables :) for June cycle and if it doesn't work July is IVF month...I can transfer up to two healthy IXXY's :) The only thing thats gonna hurt is driving 2 hours a day twice a week EEEK :( too much for me!

He doesn't think the injectable cycle will work....because both of my tubes arent working proper....soooo :) we shall see!

I was told it was a MIRACLE and MEDICAL MYSTERY how I have TWO KIDS!


----------



## waiting2012

OMG Andi!! Like I told you on FB...

GOD IS GOOD!!! Yes He is!! How wonderful that you could have 2 babies in your arms by this time next year!!! Wahoo!!!

I personally wouldn't like the injectables, but its worth it! Praise God it was good news!!


----------



## waiting2012

Going to help Wes get in the shower....He wants to get up... Be back soon!


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, thanks, I'm hoping maybe it is just from ovulation and not a cyst or anything:wacko:Good luck testing this weekend...I hope you get 2 dark lines:thumbup:

Andi, that's great news:happydance:So glad things are moving right along for you! You needed some good news after everything that's gone on the last week and a half! You'll be getting that BFP in no time I bet:happydance:


----------



## Affyash

Hi girls!!! So sorry I haven't been on the last couple days. Work has been CRAZY busy and I usually only get on while I'm here! So much to talk about!!

Brooke, I'm so sorry you're having problems with your hubby but I'm so happy to hear that you're going to counseling. Joe and I went to counseling a couple years back when I wanted to have a baby and he didn't and it helped a lot. We also went through a rough patch after Quinn and before we got prego with this one because I turned into a monster about TTC. It think it's definitely normal for a woman to get a little crazy especially when it takes a long time. Hopefully the counseling will help and you two can get back into a better place in your relationship. Any news about your aunt or your sister? Hope there's no drama! :)

Jenn, you're nursery is just precious, I love the hand painted monkeys! So, you're hoping to have it done today right? Post more pics when you can! Are you back at work today?? Hope it goes well if you are. And hope Caleb's graduation went well, that's got to be heart warming and heart breaking all at the same time!!!

Steph, I hope Wes is feeling OK! I can't imagine how much pain he's in, when I had my wisdom teeth out it was awful! Hope he has good meds and good doctors (cause we know he has an awesome mommy!) to take care of him. Your symptoms sound ridiculously promising, I'm hoping you get nice dark lines this weekend. So hope if you do, it sticks and sticks good. Then, Gail's prediction would've sorta been right in that you're delivering in Jan!

Andi, I'm glad your appt with your fertility doc went well. I'm so hopeful for you too. Maybe the injections really will work since you were able to get prego before. Hope the hormones don't make you all wacko, I know my prego hormones did! What did the burn doc have to say about your burns and your O2 levels?

Tanya hope you're doing well! Happy late birthday to Takoda too! Has your back been feeling better since the chiro appt?

Bethany, your symptoms sound good too! I had a ton of cramping (both sharp and dull) before I got my BFP. If it was a cyst rupturing, chances are you'd have some spotting associated with it. FX this is your month and you get a BFP!!!

To the other ladies, I hope you're doing well, too!

I'm awesome, just ready for the weekend! I hope I get to sleep in on Sun and Joe cooks me good breakfast or something! I can't wait to hear back about the house, it would be awesome if this process happens quickly. I'm already thinking of nursery ideas (https://www.decorpad.com/photo.htm?...hQuery=nurseries&searchType=photos&spaceId=25) and I want to get a move on!! I think I might copy this nursery pretty exact, I just love it so much! Um, what else? Oh, I'm going to have my big anatomy check ultrasound on Tuesday morning. I can't wait to verify that this baby is actually a gir!!! My SIL found out this week that she actually is having a boy (or so we think) and not the girl that they told her it was a month ago. So, it's been a boy for 7 months, a girl for one month, and now a boy again. WTF, what kind of tech do they have her going to!? So, having a girl for me would be AWESOME!!!

Anyway, I'll be back on later! Love you girls!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ash I went to my regular doc and he told me that "unless I felt necessary" I didn't have to return to the burn doc since it was a 2 hour each way drive 4 hours round trip and only go there for a 15 minute check up....

My o2 level yesterday was 96% and at times it went up to 98% so it was fairly normal :) which was exciting! 

Also girls I will get positive tests next cycle because of my TRIGGER SHOT eeeeeeeeek!!!! I'm so freaking excited!!!

Sorry Ash that you've been so busy at work....take it easy when you get chances to :) 

To everyone else I LOVE YOU ALL!!!

STEPH SO GLAD WES IS GOING HOME YAY!!! Hope hes back to himself VERY soon :) he looks great :) in the pics on fb LOL


----------



## TandA08

Ash - that would be a BEAUTIFUL nursery! I can't wait till you find out about the house! How exciting!!!

Steph, glad Wes is doing well!

Andi good to hear your Dr appt went well! Hopefully you'll get that BFP soon!

Amanda, Mandy, how are you ladies!? Haven't heard from either of you in a while!

Jenn, how'd the graduation go? Bet you're proud of your little man!!


----------



## bnporter81

Ash, I agree, the nursery looks precious:flower:Thanks for the advice about the cyst...to the best of my knowledge I've never had one so I have no clue as to the symptoms. But I've had no spotting at all so I guess that's good. The only thing that confuses me is that I had my positive OPKs several days ago and then my temp never really went up so I'm thinking that an egg never got released. That's why I wondered if maybe that's what was happening with the pain and it just took it a while to get out or something, lol. Guess I'll just have to keep a watch on my temp.

Steph, hope Wes feels better soon and gets to come home!

Andi, so glad to hear that your o2 levels are normal:thumbup:

Hope all of you ladies have a great weekend...hugs


----------



## waiting2012

Back to just using my phone.. we are half way home.. had to stop in Decatut to meet up with jason then we will drive back to Bowie. Have prescriptions to fill...wesley is in good spirits right now.. even telling me I was tooting in my sleep. How embarassing...:rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF_h9fZ5U4A&feature=related

I wish I wouldn't have been watching videos of the injections eeeek LOL the needle is bigger than I first thought....I watched another video of this girl doing her first one an she freaked out and its gonna be ME :( EEEEEEEEEEEEEK I hate needles....DH might have to just help me on this one....I'm so nervous now!


----------



## TandA08

Steph, tell him it was the meds playing tricks on his mind! :rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here are my dates!
 



Attached Files:







PRAYING2.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 6









PRAYING.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4









PRAYING3.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## waiting2012

Andi-&#9829; I am so excited for you! Looks like a baby or maybe 2 for you this time next year! How exciting!...I don't envy the shots though... lol
Beth-&#9829; hope everything is going good. Fxed for you hun!

I hope everyone is having a great mother's Day weekend! !

My testing update:
DG Tests aren't worth using unless yoy want to see something. FRE neg last night and this morning .
Oh well. I thought something was up because I was cramping a bit hard. Last night. Stopping the provera so my cycle can start. 

Going to clean house and get laundry done up. Hope y'all have a great Saturday!


----------



## AmandaBaby

So sorry i'vve not been on in so long :( I would have thought that with being on holidays these 2 weeks that I would have been on everyday!!! But i've spent most of the time on the couch which feels like such a waste looking back because we go back to work on Monday and haven't really done any of the things I wanted to get done :( I've just been feeling so crappy lately, vomiting nearly every morning, even when I don't feel so nauseous, it still comes up :( and i'm finding it so so difficult to eat because I just have no appetite :( I feel like such a bad mum :( so I hope come week 14 or even 12 that it starts to ease so I can eat again!! I've been living on zooper doopers (flavoured icy poles) just to get liquid into me because it's all i've really felt like!! :\ I'm 10 weeks today!! How crazy!! And getting another scan in about 3 weeks time just to make sure bub is doing good :) 

Well enough about me!! How is everyone going? It's nearly midnight so I don't have enough time to catch up on everything i've missed, there must be about 20 pages or so and i'm a slow reader :( haha. Andi, I really hope your recovering well though and your not in any more pain!! 

Any more BFPs that i've missed? Or any in the works ;) who's close to testing!? Fingers crossed that this month is a lucky one :) And how're all the soon to be mummies!? I needa see bump photos and nursery photos :) haha. Speaking of bumps, I think i'm getting one even more now but I don't know if it's too early? I'm probably just bloated and getting fat haha. I need a battery for my scales so I can weigh myself... On second though, perhaps not lol.

Oh! And if i've missed out on any new comers, i'm so so sorry!! :( Welcome though and I can't wait to learn all about you ;)

Sorry again for my ack or appearance :( I promise to try and get on some more!! Maybe getting back to my usual routine will help :)

Have a fantastic mummies day tomorrow!! Thinking of you all xxxxxx


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, sorry about the tests...I know it's so frustrating:hugs:

Andi, wow, it looks so complicated...I hope it all works out and you get 1 or 2 sticky little beans:hugs:

Amanda, good to hear from you...sorry about the MS. Have you tried motion sickness bands that you wear around your wrist? I've heard they can really help.:flower:

Well, girls, after that bad "ovary type" pain I had yesterday morning my temp shot up to 98.1 today!:happydance:Now FF gave me my crosshairs but it has me at 4 DPO. So I don't know if I ovulated when I thought I did 4 days ago or if it happened yesterday after that pain I had (and the pain I felt was actually the egg popping out). Anyway, I'm either 1 DPO or 4 DPO...so maybe this time I at least ovulated:dohh:So I guess I'll keep a watch on my temps over the next couple of days and see how it goes.

Hope all the mommies and soon-to-be mommies have a great weekend and Mother's Day:flower::hugs::kiss:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww Amanda I sure hope you feel better....Well I O'd apparently.... and DH isn't here :( go figure LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Probably won't be on until Monday, so wanted to say HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to everyone...
I kind of ruined it for myself. I should have waited till Monday To test:dohh:. So upset with myself. Ieven snapped at Jason about he is so convinced that our issues have nothing to do with him. I know I ovulated, we bded like we should. If its not him then its me, and we won't be so fortunate to get help like Andi is.. Be sure to have 2, girl... one in spirit for me.:winkwink:


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, awww, sorry you O. when DH isn't home. I know how that feels and I know it's so frustrating!:dohh:

Sorry, Steph, about the test...I would have tested today if I were you, too, because it would have made a good mother's day surprise. But I know you've got a husband and kids who love you very much...I hope they give you a nice day tomorrow...you deserve it:hugs:

Love all of you...have a great day tomorrow, ladies!


----------



## calebsmom06

Sorry I havent been on, yes I started back to work on Thursday and finally got my routine back in today. I will be off on tues wed and thurs each week. The nursery I was hoping would be done the other day but no there is a little bit more painting to be done, it is almost finished though and when it is finished I will post pictures of it:)
Steph-so sorry you had negative tests, your not out yet though! Glad wes is feeling better
ash-glad you are doing well, the decor you picked out looks beautiful!
amanda-so sorry you have been so sick, hopefully when you are out of the first trimester it will ease up for you
Beth-hope you are doing well
Andi-I am excited for your procedure! Hoping it all works out for you:)
anyone not mentioned-hope your doing great! anything new?


----------



## waiting2012

Well, had one test left.. took it.. apparently there is a line on it. If Ahe is upto posting itit for me that would be fine with me. Or I can send it to Tanya or Jenn. Ashe had some sad news so pray for her and her family. While we were texting she got news that her estranged sister was in a coma and then passed away.

I'm sorry I didn't just send it to Tanya and Jenn to begin with, something said to send it to her. I'm glad. I did because she needed to know there were prayers coming for her family...

I won't be able to get more tests till 
Monday or Tuesday so until then, I guess pg till I find out otherwise?
I just wish I didn't feel like an emotional basket case...lol..
I wonder though why my test last night was neg and this am's too except for maybe that I didn't hold my urine. 
Well its almost 1 am here and my mind is racing terribly.. top it off my camera on my phone quit working...

That was a fine how do you do...
working


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ohhh nooo so sorry to hear about Ashe's sister :( Prayers to your family sweetie.

Where is our picture?!?!?! LOL I wanna see this line :) I am HOPEFUL for you this time around :) COME ON :bfp: be there for us!!

Happy Mother's Day to all of you----I've had an emotional day and my chart is all goofed up says I O'd 3 days ago? I'm CONFUSED...but whatever closer I am to AF the happier I am! 

Me and DH aren't talking and I doubt I'll talk to him til he comes home...lot going on and I just am so sick of crap. So he thought about himself got himself a $300 tattoo...but yet he forgets my birthday and now Mother's Day to :( I feel a LOT left out and less cared for by him...I'm so PISSED! Whatever I wont be buying him anything else the rest of this year he can kiss my arse!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh andi I am so sorry sweetie!! Stupid men!! I hope he enjoys that f'ing tattoo! :growlmad :
I do hope one of the ladies will post it.. or text me and I will send it to you..:winkwink :
I can't get over that you will be preggo before long!!

How is everyone else doing? I hope you all are having a wonderfully beautiful day!!!!!! :hugs:

My number is 940-735-4069. Be sure to put the 1 before it..

Much love!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The tattoo is really nice......its an Eagle an has Trysten's name on it!


----------



## bnporter81

Ash, I am so so sorry to hear about your sister:hugs:That's so awful...what happened? Hang in there, hon and remember we're here for you! Sending lots of love your way.

Steph, that's so exciting. :happydance: Maybe your urine was diluted before....is it the same brand of test? I really hope this is it for you!:hugs:

Andi, that is soooo selfish of him! After everything you've been through and he forgets your birthday AND mothers day?! No excuse for it:growlmad: Last year my DH got me a card for mother's day but never signed it or gave it to me. Just left it in the glove compartment of the car:dohh: This year wasn't much better but at least he made me pancakes for breakfast this morning. Men are so crappy about stuff like that...we get stuff and do things for them but they act sometimes like they don't care about doing the same for us! So sorry Andi...that's not right. Hope you've had a good mother's day with your kids, though:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My day will get better my moms on her way over here to get me an go see my grandma's grave. I haven't been out there since my uncle passed 3 years ago....its long overdo!

I then think me an the kids are gonna take my mom out to dinner....I gotta get outta this house :( last night I took myself out to eat just me...my mom watched the boys yesterday for me .....felt weird but it was good dinner LOL....

Well I'll be on later on....tonight or tomorrow unsure yet....I love you all :) an we need GOOD NEWS for ONCE in here right?!?!?!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here we go:

I totally see something :) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120511_183829.jpeg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## waiting2012

Whoop there it is! Should be 4 weeks... January baby?? Maybe Gail wasn't that far off afterall!
thank you Andi!

You deserve a nice evening with the family! Enjoy it love!


Beth, hope your having a great day sweetie! 

I honestly didn't expect results so soon after the D&C.....OMG ....


----------



## waiting2012

Have to charge my phone... be back later...


----------



## waiting2012

:happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My mom got pissed with me and took the boys to her house.... :(.....well I guess xanax and some alcohol and maybe some of my codeine then sleep :( goodnight ladies....I can't take much more of today...praying for a better tomorrow!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh Hun.... you are absolutely having the worst day ever...


Dear Lord,
Our sister Andi is needing your guidance right now. She has been through so much and is crying out for you to be with her. Dear Lord and Saviour as she faces these feelings of negativity. Please wipe away those feelings and help her to feel your love and the love of those who care about her most.

In Christ name, Amen


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've been praying all day too :) thanks for the prayers...I am feeling a tad better!


----------



## waiting2012

We are going to have an awesome Monday ladies!

:hugs:

Checked my temp this am....98.0.. woohoo :happydance: Awesome sign that hopefully bean landed in a good spoit this time!
:have to charge my phone and get ready for work..TTYL!!


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, hope you're feeling a little better this morning:hugs:

Ash, how are you doing? Our thoughts and prayers are with you, hon. Lots of hugs to you:hugs:

Steph, sounds good:happydance:Hope this bean is a sticky one!:thumbup:That's great about the possibility of the prediction coming true...I hope it is:flower:


AFM, fertilityfriend has me at 6 dpo but I really believe I'm only 3...I had that bad ovary pain and then the next morning is when my temp shot up to 98.1 so I believe that's actually when the egg was released. For some reason I'm not all excited during this TWW like I usually am. Maybe it's because I don't feel like our BD time was enough because of the when the egg got released. Maybe it's because I just get frustrated with the let down every cycle. For whatever reason it is, I'm just not that hopeful this time:wacko:

Hope you ladies have a great monday. Hugs to all of you


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, what is Gail's website?


----------



## waiting2012

Beth..About to head into work...
I found Gail through reading some other ladies posts, and she is on Ebay.. It cost me about 15.00 to have it done (american money).. Go to Ebaby and look up psychic/conception/pregnancy predictions. There are quite a few that offer their services on there, but look for Gail. She is the most used and didn't take but a week to get the reading back which was to me pretty awesome! 

I hope this is the bean she was referring to! :winkwink:

She also was accurate about the spirits around me--a woman with an A name (my grandma's name was Alice) and 2 strong male spirits--figure that is my grandpa and my uncle whom I just adored..Ok, got to get into work! TTYL!! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

On my am break...I can't wait for lunch time to hurry and get here!!
I will reply more at lunch:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies! I hope everyone enjoyed their Mother's Day!

Ash, I am so so sorry to hear about your sister. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family! :hugs:

Andi, hope you are feeling better today.

Amanda, so good to hear from you, I'm sorry the morning sickness has hit you so hard. 10wks already!? Hopefully that means the m/s will leave in the next couple weeks!

I have my Dr appt today and we are going to ask about being taken off work! I spoke to my HR dept again on Friday and found out that I had been given some incorrect info last time and that we actually CAN afford for me to go out on disability now instead of waiting until July! With my upper back hurting so bad, there have been several days that I end up in tears at my desk, and am just suffering here at work. So, Friday, after speaking with HR, I went home and told hubby the correct info, and he said, well let's get you off work then! At first I was like "well I guess we'll have to see if we can convince the Dr" and he reminded me that at my last appt she had said that whenever I was ready to just let her know and she'd take me out! I had completely forgotten that she said that until he mentioned it, so now I'm super excited to see the Dr in a few hours and see what she says!!!! I can't wait!!

Hope everyone has a great day, I'll update later.

Love you all!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, I've been so far lacking the past week...

Andi--Hun, I hope you woke up feeling refreshed and touched by God's hand, and know that we are here for you hun!:hugs::kiss:

Ashe--So sorry again for your loss hun! I know you may not have been close, but she was still family and there are probably a lot of unanswered and unresolved issues now that she has passed. I pray that one days there is a happy reuniting between you both. :hugs: 

Amanda--you can keep that old morning sickness! I don't want it! :rofl:.. So far just a wave of nausea here and there, but that is it, and I think it is because it is so dang warm outside and I was standing at a taco stand ordering my coworkers lunch..I didn't get nauseas till I was back in the car... 10 weeks sweetie--pretty soon you'll be out of the 1st trimester!! :happydance:

Brooke--:kiss: I love you hun! I know it seems like some of us our lucky to get pg (speaking of myself here) and keeping them is another story--I'm sorry if it adds to your pain. It adds a bit to my own because I won't be happy and settled in with the idea until I see a h/b on an u/s that tells me all is going to go good... I wasn't expecting to "hit" the egg--I just had a feeling to get OPKs and test and lo and behold--we got it..I don't know what is worse--knowing you can get pregnant or knowing that you can get pregnant BUT not sustain a pregnancy? :shrug: I pray that the counseling is working and you will be pregnant soon hun! I know that when it happens--it will be a sticky bean--your baby girl isn't that old yet, and your chances of carrying to term are much greater than mine.. I love you sweetie! And maybe it is I who should ask you to pray that it sticks if it is meant to be...:hugs:

Beth--Were you able to find Gail on Ebay? I would love to hear what her reading is for you! I didn't think it would mean a whole lot--but when she started mentioning things about family/spirit guides--I knew she was the real deal. Plus she knew things like the fact that getting pregnant was always on my mind, but my heart wasn't 100% into trying--I hate trying anything--Its like practicing till you get it right, and I've not been totally into that...:dohh: I'm not sure what your bd' days were--but I'm pretty sure that we didn't get the egg after ovulation by sex--we bd'ed the several days and the day before and of ovulation--but we never ended up doing it the days after until like 3 days after...:shrug: All I know is his sperm must have been waiting in there for the egg to make her appearance..:shrug:

Jenn--How is work going? Hope your mother's day was most awesome!! :kiss:

Mandy--I haven't been to my facebook yet, but my phone sent me an alert that you posted that you fell?? Are you ok hun??? I fell in the shower when I was pregnant with Adrian--it was so scary--I kept thinking I was going to m/c or something, but they did hear the h/b and all was ok and I was reminded that it would take quite a blow to my stomach to make me m/c since I had lots of extra padding..:rofl:..Plus I fell on my arse not my stomach...

Laura--How are things in your neck of the woods?? Busy, I know cause you don't make it here often--but I hope 'bean' is doing good!

Reya--we haven't heard from you in a bit--How are you doing hun??

Tanya--That is fantastic news about work!! FINALLY!! You'll be to relax enjoy this last month or so before the baby comes!!!:happydance::happydance:

As for me... No nausea--just wet undies--nice..:blush: my boobs have been bloated for a week now, and they did hurt, then didn't, and since yesterday they do again...:haha: Jason and I dtd yesterday afternoon--and OMG..I was in tears..I've never had anything hurt that bad in a long time...He kept asking me what was wrong--and I was like DUDE, THAT's MY CERVIX in there!:growlmad: Sex was painful with Adrian, but then again, it wasn't with the m/c's, etc..Each time is a bit different..So I can't say it is a good or bad thing..Thing I notice the most--My legs ache so bad, and I was asleep before 9 last night, I was woke up with Jason getting onto Adrian about her brace, but otherwise--I'm just plain tired...Saturday was rough...I cried all day and most of the afternoon..Not weepy but all out balling...I kept thinking, God has forsaken me..Why would He let me get pregnant but not keep them and why was so easy for others..All in all, a nice pity party.. Jason just didn't understand and he went to his aunt's and I cried even more... I did mention to Jason when he said, "I want to knock you up"--" you can't knock up someone who is already knocked up"..:rofl:..We aren't telling the kids--no sence in them riding the rollercoaster with mom and dad--let them be kids and innocently oblivious for a little while longer...

Ok, that's it...Hope today is going stupendous!!!:happydance::thumbup::flower:


----------



## Affyash

Hi girls! Thanks so much for all of your support. My sister passed away on Saturday night after my parents took her off of life support. She suffered a massive seizure. We were originally thinking that she was having seizures due to trying to get sober after many years of alcohol abuse, but instead, the medical examiner is now saying that her seizures may be a result of a really bad car accident she had last year (not alcohol related) that caused some major brain damage. So, we're all super sad about it and wishing that she would've taken better care of her body. But, at the same time, if it was a result of the accident, maybe there wasn't a whole lot they could do. Maybe it wasn't her fault after all. I'll be OK, we're doing a memorial for her next weekend in Phoenix and I think I'll be staying at my parents house. I hope all goes well. Thank you guys for your support, it means a lot!

Tanya I am so excited to hear what the doctor says today about taking you out!!! Keep us posted!

Steph I hope Mother's Day went better for you than when we last talked! You're very much loved and appreciated even if it doesn't always feel like it. FX for you for this time around, I have a really good feeling about this!

Jenn I hope you got some gifts and love from your boys this weekend! Glad to hear your back at work, but how are things going? How's your back?

Andi I am so sorry you had such a crappy weekend, your DH sounds mean! My hubby pulls shit like that too, I'm so sorry! I hope you had a nice time by yourself last night, heaven knows sometimes we just need alone time!

Mandy I'm so sorry to hear that you fell!? I hope everything is OK! Keep us posted!

Beth FX for you this cycle! You never know what could happen! I think you O'd early and caught your eggy! 

Amanda so sorry to hear you've been so sick! I can totally commiserate! It WILL get better soon I promise!

I have my big anatomy ultrasound tomorrow, and of course, I'm nervous! I'll keep you all posted on what happens and if this little one is still a girl. Love you all!


----------



## waiting2012

After testing one last time for a bit... Want to save the tests I have left for next weekend so I hopefully see something super dark--FINALLY...Yes to see it in words would be nice, but my heart says that just because it's in words doesn't mean it will stick or last... I used Jason's phone--my camera--geesh..I don't know why it quit working...:growlmad: But anyhow..Finally went to email and pulled up last night's test and played with it...Trying to be cute so I can make it my screensaver..:rofl:...



Look good??

I apologize for picture quality...I had already zoomed in and when I put it in a Polaroid frame--it kind of made it bigger..distorted some of the picture quality..and it really was much darker than the previous test but unfortunately this doesn't do it justice..Pic taken at the 5 minute mark too...


----------



## Affyash

Yes, I definitely see it! So hope this is it for you Steph! Have you stopped taking the Provera? You should go get some of that progesterone cream Beth uses...just a thought! Big hugs! Yay!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, Ashe...Your family will be in my prayers... It is said to see someone who was trying to make things right in their life, get taken away before they have chance to make it happen...I'm sure God decided it was time for her to come "home", and that she had fullfilled what needed to be fullfilled.. I hope that doesn't sound insensitive and I know some people say not to use the "it was their time" thing, but I truely believe that when you have achieved all you are to achieve on this earth--you are called home. Many :hugs:!! I can't wait to see what the big scan says!! I'm betting it's still a girl!!! :winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

Yes and no... I was so upset saturday--I ended up not taking it saturday until like after midnight (sunday morning)...So technically saturday really, really, really late... I then took it sunday afternoon... I decided that I better just keep taking it...After searching online--it can't hurt anything..Now stopping it for a few days may make my progesterone levels fall to far and trigger a m/c if my progesterone levels are a problem..But taking it in a pill form--no biggie until I go to see Dr.Edwards..Which sorry to say, I'm in no hurry to call him just yet...:blush:..I don't want to hear him right now...:dohh:..I will go in a week to the pregnancy clinic if tests continue to look good and let them do their own scan, and test..It's better to be at least 6 weeks for it so I can see a h/b if it sticks...


----------



## waiting2012

So superstoked, cause regardless about what Gail said about it being a boy, or what the chinese calendar says about it being a boy--I just feel like--its a boy... Even Jason made a comment a couple of weeks ago about how his sperm were super fast (yeah right) swimmers and that he was going to give me a boy! :rofl:... I'm lets say super cautiously excited...LOL


----------



## Affyash

I'm glad you're doing better and you sound so optimistic now too! :) Maybe I should keep all my boy clothes and ship them to you! LOL! I have no idea what I'm going to do with them all anyway...


----------



## waiting2012

That would be awesome! Since Wesley's hand me downs are going to be a bit big...LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Hate putting up a ticker...But then again, it looks better than what I had...LOL...

I see Andi is here! :winkwink::hugs: How you doing hun?? Hopefully, feeling a little better I hope! Here soon you'll be baring your arse for those injections! OUCH!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hubby isn't usually rude and inconsiderate...I think he's been hanging around those single guys for too long. My moms still being a *itch! I'm so.....irritated with her I told her today that she isn't my mom my real mom would have never treated me so badly :( which kinda is true to some extent I know her an she doesnt have a heart to be mean to me....but...whatever :( it is what it is....and if she likes to believe my husband over me...thats her problem because I no longer like her/trust her....she did this with my ex husband to...he would beat me black and blue when I lived in England :( an she wouldn't believe me....then I came home one year because I couldn't take it anymore...and yep you guessed it bruises everywhere :( so then she believed me....but not all the way she said it was partly my fault etc. but its in the past an I thought she'd now believe me over some guy...but nope she still trust other people more than her own daughter.....blahhhh...

Well today is the first time in 3 days that I have eaten anything :( ...I know bad me but I have been all sorts of madly depressed lately. 

Me and DH are now talking and are ok....but me an my mom are not ok.....but like I said it is what it is....I just wanna move on with my life an become someone and let go of all these "idiots" who I dont need in my life...including my ENTIRE family! I could care less of them...they don't care for me or my children so the heck with them all!

Ash I sure hope your okay sweetie again I'm so sorry to hear about your sister :( that can't be easy :( God bless your entire family! 

Steph I hope your lines get darker :) eeeek so exciting :) I told DH I wanted to buy a crap load of tests so when I get my HCG shot I can see tons of positives :) something I haven't seen in YEARS lol!!!

Oh and the injections THANKFULLY won't go in my arse :) they go in my belly!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh Andi...I'm sorry your mom is being so dang rude! I can speak from experience as can a few of us here--sometimes unleashing the extra baggage is just what a person needs to find the positive again! I def think that hubby is spending to much time with the single guys--only a single guy would forget something like a birthday or mother's day! :growlmad:! And you better get lots of tests! I want to see a slew of :bfp:s!!! You have to remember to eat something, even if you are upset--a little something is better for you than a whole lot of nothing! And in the stomach??!! OMG...That's worse than in the arse...Geesh...I don't know if I could do it...I'm all for tatoos--but I hate shots! UGH...


----------



## waiting2012

Just realized that we are going to have a slew of :bfp:s here!! I know Beth is feeling "out" but crap--I felt so out this time around, and the 2ww went so dang fast too! I'm sure she'll be getting her :bfp: before long..But little Ms Andi--is going to end up with a litter!! LOL...Wouldn't that just be awesome if you got more than 2????


----------



## waiting2012

15 min warning...I'm going to have to back to work..UGH...At least the day is almost over...Yay!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

More than 2 EEEEEEEEK! I dunooooooooooo! LOL I would go insane!!


----------



## TandA08

So... UPDATE.... on my Dr appt today....

Glucose test ..... passed. In fact she said all my blood work looked great, I think actually she said "perfect".

Work ...... Friday is my last day!


----------



## calebsmom06

I am on my phone so won't be able to reply properly but tanya congrat!
Steph! Your test is awesome
Andi hope your feeling better, glad u and ur man are doing better
Amanda-hope your feeing bettr
Beth its almost time right don't get let down yet
Ashley-I hope you are finding peace in your life right now, I know its hard and u r probally questioning a lot but know we are always here for u!
Anyone I missed hope your having a wonderful day!


----------



## waiting2012

About to head home, but just had to check on Tanya's appointment! :happydance: Yay!!! Your not going to know what to do with yourself!! LOL!! So happy for you hun!! Enjoy the time while you have it!! Got to get going..Jason is texting me..UGH...

I'll try to be on with my phone, although Wesley's girlfriend is texting him already...LOL..

Thanks Jenn! I think it looks pretty darn good myself! :winkwink:


----------



## TandA08

Oh, I'm sure I'll find plenty to keep myself busy! There are still a few things to hang up in the nursery, a hospital tour and pre-registration to do, and just some plain, good ole relaxing!


----------



## Affyash

Ah Tanya that is incredible news...I promise I won't be envious! NOT! :)

Andi I'm so sorry to hear you're fighting with your mom. Trust me, I do it all the time and she is my real mom. It doesn't make her any less hurtful though. I can totally understand needing your distance from her. Glad you and DH are talking again. Try to rely on him more and not so much on her. That's how I cope with my mom.

Jenn thank you for your words. You all are so good to me!

Steph super hopeful for you hun! Take it easy!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Tanya thats awesome that your appt. went well! 

Jenn I'm doing much better :) today!! 


I'm feeling a LOT better today went and got some Taco Bell :) YUM!

Ash I am sorry you and your mom fight to :( IT SUCKS! I do lean on DH more than her thats for sure...and I told her if she took his side once more...if shes in the hospital like she was last year I won't be going to visit HER FAMILY can take care of her...and I don't consider myself part of their family anymore so BLAH on them! LOL Sometimes I have to just let it go and know that Jason's family care more about me than my own family which is ******** ( R E T A R D E D) is a bad word!! I'd NEVER do that to my children! Its bullshit!


----------



## bnporter81

Several pages to catch up on...looks like some good stuff going on for a lot of you:flower:


I hope everyone is doing good. Steph, hope your lines get darker by this weekend. 
Tanya, so glad your appt. went well and I'm glad you'll have a little time from work before little one arrives:thumbup:
Andi, glad you and DH are doing better. Some men can have such a bad effect on even the best husbands:wacko:
Ash, I know how hard it is losing someone. I know I don't have any words really to comfort but I know how much it means just knowing you have people who really care....that right there can bring you through so much:hugs:
Mandy, Jenn, Amanda, hope you girls are doing okay...hugs to each of you.


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks Beth! I was piddling around, looking at all my test that were either answer or fre brand, and noticed there was def progression.. makes me hopeful but pessimistically hopeful LOL ...I know that sounds contradictory, but may help get me through the coming weeks ... still haven't said anything more to Jason other than my chest looks like a road map... he just laughed.
On a very positive note... Jason is supposed to get Sahara tomorrow at 4!!!
about to hit the hay.. will catch up more tomorrow!
Lots of love!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ehh really :( now I haven't even ovulated this cycle :( I think my body is just done working :( If nothing works...I duno if even IVF would work....because what if my body isn't hormoning like it should :( EHHHH :( shoot me!

I woke up with hot flashes today :( gahhh!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi-sweetie, I bet with the stress of the accident and family stuff, your hormones were just a little out if whack..the injections should help your body get back on track and be normal again!:hugs: just remembervery soon you may be preggo with 2 babes!:happydance: and that is something to be really excited about!!
Luv ya Hun!


----------



## TandA08

Oh Steph! I'm excited that Sahara should be coming today! I really hope MIL doesn't go against the court orders again!

I am more excited today about leaving work than I was yesterday. The Dr had me all flustered and uptight about it. But now, today I'm starting to get excited about it!


----------



## TandA08

Andi, hang in there, you've been through a really rough patch lately and it takes its toll on your body!


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks Tanya! My horoscope was a good one today too! Something about family and ephinanies being revealed.. whatever the last part meant..LOL
so glad your excited about your leave Hun! I will update more later at lunch have to go get my kiddos!


----------



## brooke1993

dropping by to say hello and show some love to you all,Hugs and blessing
SUPERRRRRRRRR excited for you Steph,I sent you another message.
Sorry I havent been on much ladies but that dont mean your not on my minds or in my heart


----------



## waiting2012

Luv ya doll!! Miss having you here more--but I and the girls understand!! :hugs:

How is everyone doing?? I know that Andi is stressed--girl, deep breath in and out and remember, that is what the shots are going to be for--your body ain't gonna have a choice but drop a slew of eggs! 
Tanya--counting down the days till your officially on maternity leave...I'm so jealous! LOL...Hopefully, I'll be there myself one day! :winkwink:...I know, pessimistically hopeful..But it is keeping me level headed..

How is everyone else?? I haven't been to my FB and haven't heard from Mandy..Maybe she's posted there how she is doing..I hope she's ok since her fall...:shrug:

So...I was reading a post on the hpt board and there was a web address for Amandabears.com, and when I went there it was kind of like POAS.com..BUT they offer their tweaking services and email you their results. Well, I already knew the outcome since the latest test--but remember that one I sent to T,A,J--the one with the bluish background--they tweaked it for me..I was told that there was pink to the line, and that he/she-whoever was doing the tweaking--couldn't NOT pull an indent or evap line out of their tweak..:happydance:...I know it was positive and all but it was like, I just needed some random pair of eyes to do their thing and tell me...my test was tweak #11,000+ for them..So I guess they know what they were doing...:rofl:..
As far as how I'm feeling--Ok..I've been cramping today--kind of like af crampy but not terrible and a few times I did go to the bathroom cause I felt like maybe I was bleeding or something--nadda--just "wet" panties...UGH... Feels like my hoochie coochie has been sweating or I wet myself...:rofl::rofl::rofl::blush:..Craziest dang feeling..Now I know why ladies wear panty liners! :rofl::rofl:..I don't remember that with my kiddos or the other m/c's..No nausea yet--Thank the good lord..I had a bit yesterday, but not to bad--and this am wasn't that bad, so I don't consider it nauseasness..I keep having these weird Russian Video game like dreams with my son in them...:shrug: whatever in the hell that means... When I was pregnant with Wes, I had dreams about this little blonde haired blue eyed boy tied up and for whatever I couldn't get to him to untie him and my dad was able to but he always ended up dying in my dream saving the boy....I would have this same dream every night.. Its kind of like this Russian dream..I can see this big strapping boy--looks like Wes--fighting and shooting people and everyone is speaking with a Russian accent..Weird..I'm a WEIRDO...And now that I've put that out there, I think I'll see if there is a padded room for me somewhere...:rofl:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...hope you are all doing well.

I don't remember hearing about Mandy falling...don't know how I missed that if it was a post on here:wacko: I hope she's okay.

Steph, hope you guys get Sahara today and things go well, minus the drama.

Andi, I know how hard it is when your body is not ovulating. I know stress plays a part in that and your body has had a truckload of it lately. I'm sure your body will keep trying and it will return to normal really soon. Hugs:hugs:

Not much is going on here. We are supposed to get our pool hopefully on Monday as long as it doesn't rain:thumbup: This is DD's last week of school so she's excited about everything

My chart says I'm 7 dpo but I really think I'm only 4. Although being 7 dpo would be better because that would mean we would have had sex 3 times prior. Oh well, can't change it I guess. Just a little down about it all and I have no desire to test anytime soon (which is really weird for me). I may just wait for AF this cycle...might be less depressing that way.:wacko:

Anyway, hope you all have a great night:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Beth--keeping my fx'ed for you sweetie!! I hear ya on testing! I tried hard to not test too, but well, that little voice in my head said, PEE ON SOMETHING! :rofl:..I hope we get Sahara too..Can't wait to see her, but not holding my breath ya know! I spent my time on the hpt board, and I must have missed ya...
Mandy mentioned falling on FB...I saw she posted last there on Mother's day so I sent her a message that we haven't heard from her in a while..Hope she comes on soon! 

Got to get going..Potty duty..and get the kids from nap...Yay..Almost time to go home!! WOOHOO!!


----------



## bnporter81

I know what you mean about that little voice telling you to pee on something, lol. Instead of a need for speed, it's a need to pee on something:haha:I think my logo needs to be like a dog and a fire hydrant or something sometimes:dohh:

I hope Mandy is okay and we hear from her soon...hopefully the fall wasn't too bad.


----------



## TandA08

Beth, a dog and a fire hydrant - I love it! How exciting about your pool! I'm jealous!!

Steph, I'm glad that you got more reassurance about your HPT! Sometimes, a girl just needs all the reassurance she can get!!!!


----------



## Kahlan83

Hey ladies

Sorry I have been MIA

Morning sickness only getting worse. My family is convinced I'm having a girl

I did trip up my porch steps on Sunday but all I did was skin my shin. I'm fine really. Is that a BFP Steph? So exciting. Sticky baby dust. I will try and catch up on all the posts. I'm on my iPod right now so everything is super tiny. 

Talk soon


----------



## Affyash

Hi girls! Just checking in quickly since work is craaaaazy right now!

Andi hang in there hun, I agree with everyone, your hormones are probably messed up from all the stress lately and you'll be on track again soon!

Steph, see we're not all nuts! There is a line there! FX this is a SUPER sticky bean!

Tanya...tic toc...counting the days/hours/minutes! :)

Mandy sorry to hear about the morning sickness and your shin scrape, what a bummer. Hope you feel better soon!

Beth that is so exciting about your pool, I hope you get it soon. No worries about what dpo you are, I think you've got this one in the bag. Chin up, it ain't over til it's over!

Jenn, Amanda, Brooke thinking of you girls!!

I had my ultrasound appt today and all looked good. She was moving around and kicking and everything. They couldn't truly verify whether or not she is still a girl because she's breech and it was hard to see, but they think so. I'll keep believing it's a girl until I'm told differently!! One kind of scary thing, the made me take my pants off and do an ultrasound on the outside of my who-who cause they were trying to get a better look at the bottom of my placenta. It's close to my cervix, but they're not worried about placenta previa since I have so much further to go and grow LOL! But it had me worried for a minute...geez! Anyway, I'll get back on later to check in love you girls!


----------



## bnporter81

Ash, sorry they had to do that with your US...that probably would have worried me a little bit, too:wacko:But yeah, you've still got a lot of time and I'm sure everything will work out just fine for you and the little one:hugs:

Mandy, sorry to hear the morning sickness is still so bad, but glad to hear that you didn't really get hurt when you fell:thumbup: Hang in there and the MS will pass soon:hugs:

You know, girls, I just realized that father's day is in almost exactly a month. Man, a BFP sure would be a good father's day gift (and hey, it would be a birthday present for me, too, since my b-day is the end of June):winkwink:Anyway, since I can't be positive on giving a BFP as a gift, I was trying to think of a gift for hubby. Tell me if it sounds stupid or corny. Okay, when he was in high school his family didn't really have a lot of money and I don't *think* he ever had a class ring. I think that's what he's told me before....and even if he did have one then it obviously disappeared somewhere during his first marriage because I've never seen one. But I'm pretty sure he never had one to begin with. So anyway, I went online to Jostens.com and ordered him a ring since I know his school name and mascot and grad. year, etc. So, does that sound like a weird gift for father's day? What do you all think? Kind of trying to give him something he never had a chance to get...or is it stupid to get one 17 years later, LOL?


----------



## waiting2012

Mandy, sorry about the m/s! So glad the fall wasn't serious Hun! Had me worried!:hugs:
Beth, pee on a fire hydrant ! :rofl: love it! I can
see a bunçh of women ttc hiking their leg!s on fire hydrants!!!:rofl:

Got bad and good news...yes my mothernlaw showed but Sahara refused to come back with Jason. He called and asked if I wanted to come but I told him to enjoy his visit. I have nothing to say to that woman. I can forgive e her of her stupidity but I will not forget. I can't go into a lot of details because this is a public forum but lets just say she said some aweful things about my children that I will not just forget she said. I guess to clarify..if my daughter was mixed it would be aweful for her to call her a bigger... lets just say it was worse than that...
I'm glad Jason and Adrian are spending time with Sahara and I told her on the phone I love you. That is all I can do. But why do I feel like I have lost another child... my heart is broken ...:cry:

On a testing note .. I got some Clear Blue ones.. don't know how I'm going to get the pics of them LOL .. but I'll figure something out...Haha!


----------



## waiting2012

Love the idea Beth! !! What a great idea!!! I think it is a perfect thing to do!

Ashe. I forgot to tell you so glad little Ashe is doing good! Don't fret just yet a out the placental .. if all else fails and it does be o
e an issue, they may have to do a c sec tion.. they aren't that bad and sounds like they will be watching it..


----------



## waiting2012

Oh I hate my phone.. some how changed the. Keyboard and damn thing has a mind of its own..but you get what I am saying I hope


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks, Steph...glad you think it's a good idea:flower:

I don't really understand about Sahara...why doesn't she want to come back with your husband to stay? Did your MIL say bad stuff or spread lies about him or something to make her not want to come? I hope stuff gets better for you all:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I'm sure she did.. when we first moved back to Texas and Adrian was about 3 months old we ran into close family friends who were surprised Jason. Had gotten remarried and had a new baby.. so it would not surprise me what she has said to Sahara. This weekend Jason. Is meeting her at her church and they are going to lewisville to Barnes and noble.. she still thinkS it OK to supervise... that's OK. She is still noncompliant and will probably lose custody.. going to take my kids to the movies on Sunday since Adrian was not invited to go... bitch. Oh well... about to gotto to bed..
Everyone have a good night!
Luv y'all!


----------



## calebsmom06

Steph-so sorry to hear about the M-I-L, what is she like that! It is so wrong of her to be brainwashing the poor child and scaring her like this! Hope the visit on Sunday goes well and hope that soon she will be at your hime. Have you talked to the lawyer to let them know she is still not complying?
Mandy-So sorry about the fall, glad your ok it couldve been worse!
Beth-you are so luck getting the pool! I just bought my son one from walmart its a little 12x30 with the filter and everything but hopefully one day we can get an awesome pool like that! You will love it!
Tanya-just 2 more days and your out of there! I bet you are so impatient right now! What will they do without you!
Ashley-gladd you are doing well and I am sure they will continue to monitor to make sure everything is fine, I am sure everything is:)
I have a doc appointment on Monday and I will finally be getting an ultrasound from my doctor! I am enjoying being off tues-thurs. each week:) I feel like I am actually getting a break, I did have a scare at therapy yesterday, I didnt get on much cause I was feeling a bit 'out of it', I was at therapy and I had my massage, I felt fine then after the massage I had a small contraction while waiting for the heating pad, well she brought the heating pad and I laid down on it and about 5 min later I started feeling sick (didnt think much of it) then I started feeling very uncomfortable and hot but with a cold sweet, I tried to just get up but I couldnt, the way they have me lay down and then they put a step stool under my knees to prop my legs, I couldnt get up so I rang the bell, the girl comes in and asks 'are you ok' she looks shocked, I tell her I am not feeling well and she tells me your face is extremely pale, well she has the main therapist come in and apparently something happen with me laying down that my blood pressure dropped extremely low she says, so I could not finish therapy. It is kind of scary, I have never had anything like that happen to me before. Hopefully it doesnt happen again. They said from now on I will have to sit with the heating pad on my back and I can not lay down on them anymore. Other than that long winded story everything has been fine, we are so anxious to meet our baby boy! My baby shower is the 27th and hubby has a little one at work that they are throwing for him tomorrow:) I am so excited! I have started stocking up on baby formula and pampers already, I went to Sams and spent 150 on formula lol, I want to make sure that we have everything we need for the first 2 months whioe we adjust to the many needs of a baby:) Well I have been typing away, this is probally the longest oost I have ever written, soooo I guess I will talk to you all later I am off today and tomorrow so I will check in frequently, I have already almost finished cleaning up the house already ohhhh and the nursery is almost finished being painted! I am hoping today or tomorrow:) I will post pics when it is:)


----------



## waiting2012

Wow Jenn! Sounds like you are def ready! Heehee! I can't wait for Emma and Cameron to get here!! To be part of this journey with ya'll...:hugs: And of course to see Amanda, Mandy, and Ashe's too...:hugs: Don't forget Laura--hopefully she'll post soon..I know she is just ultra busy.. Next year we will get to see pics of other new babies too..:winkwink:...

AFM...I feel like its Bitch Wednesday...Screw humpday..:rofl:... My co-worker is driving me crazy! We have an "orange" alert for the afternoon so we brought the kids out to play at 8am--it is now almost 10 and most of the kids are ready to go in.. Its terrible hot, but we have no shade on the playground..My bra is wet, my butt is sweating and I'm ready too.. I told her I'm taking my kids in at 10..That gives them an hour to play inside before lunch, and she is like "well, its good for them to be outside"...Ummm..Yeah, it is but she has been in and out of the building taking kids potty, etc and I've only been in one time! And that was only because one of my kids ate dirt...:growlmad:--he fell and his mouth was open..She hasn't been outside for 2 hours in almost 80 degree weather and it is so dang humid already! Even some of her kids are ringing with sweat and red in the face but she doesn't care..I understand we were kids we would be outside all day in 100 degree weather, but we at least knew to go to shaded areas when possible...We don't have that on our playground...She can kiss my arse as Andi would say--I'm staying outside any longer than I have to... Nothing worse than sweaty boobs and ass... :growlmad:...

Ok, that was a nice gripe wasn't it...???:rofl:...
For this weekend--I'm taking the kids to see Dark Shadows..They love Johnny Depp and Tim Burton movies, so it should be a good treat for them both..I found out it was Jason who didn't want Adrian to come because he doesn't want to have buy stuff for both of them..:growlmad:..Adrian was upset because her sister wanted her to come, but oh well..I told her, "your dad is the one that doesn't want you to go so take it up with him"..I told him, "you can't buy for Sahara every time you see or spend time with her, we can't afford that. Plus that is what your mother does." and I left for work...I guess I just woke up on the wrong side of the bed..Good thing is that I didn't have that God aweful dream about my son being in a video game..:rofl:..Instead, I had a dream about a little boy with dark hair and big brown eyes who somehow ended up at school spirit party and got left there..In my dream I took him home and when Jason and I asked him who his parents were or where they were, he would shrug his shoulders..In my dream I remember telling Jason, he'll be ours... Weird dream again, but at least this one was a little more.........I don't know...

Talk to ya'll at lunch time! :hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Ash, glad to hear that you're little bean was active and moving around! That's always good .... er well maybe not so much when you're trying to confirm gender :haha:

Mandy, good to hear from you, so glad your fall wasn't serious! Sorry the morning sickness is so bad for you, I'd have to agree with your family, it sure sounds like a girl!!! Hopefully it'll pass soon! :hugs:

Steph, glad Jason got to spend time with Sahara, even though it wasn't really as hoped. Kinda sucks of him to not want to take Adrian with him on Sunday, but hopefully those kinds of things will change as time passes a little.

Jenn, yikes that sure sounds like it would have been scary! Were you laying flat on your back?? If so, it kinda sounds like maybe your vena cava (I think is what it's called) was constricted which reduces blood circulation. 

It's Wednesday..... half way through the week! Two more days after today.... then MATERNITY LEAVE! Yes.... I am VERY excited.... I am so ready for it!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Jason should be careful about singling the children out, I know he does not get to see Sahara much but Adrian now feels left out and it could cause rebelion later if he continues and he could go to Barnes and Noble and not spend money, they could look at books and talk and spend time together ive done that tons of times. He doesnt want to buy her love I guess you could say. She will start to expect it and then once it stops she wont want to go as much if yo know what I mean.
That lady is crazy! 2hours outside in the hot sun is enough, Id be upset if my kids were left outside that long in the sun and all sweaty and red, they need regular water. Watch they are going to go in and be exhausted (which will be good at nap time) and possibly cranky:/
And yes I am just about ready:) I cant wait to meet him! I cant believe Tanya and I will be meeting our babies in 10 weeks or less!


----------



## calebsmom06

Tanya yes it was flat on my back, It probally was that, I think you are right on the name of it, I couldnt remember but I know I had heard about when you lay on your back how it can restrict blood flow to you and the baby. It was very scary! i have never felt that way!


----------



## TandA08

Yup, Jenn.... it's getting close for us! We will soon be texting each other about water breaking or being in labor!!! Ack, I can't believe how close it is getting!


----------



## bnporter81

Jenn, that must have been scary for you:wacko:I think you girls are right on the blood constriction thing...it sounds very possible. I'm glad you're okay, though...try to take it easy:hugs: Good luck at your appt.:thumbup:

Yeah, we're getting the sand delivered tomorrow for the pool...just hoping we don't get rained on Monday:wacko:

Tanya, bet you're counting down the hours and you're gonna P-A-R-T-Y...I know I would be. It will be so nice to not have to worry about work or being in pain as much. Just concentrate on home and baby:winkwink:

Steph, I agree that's not right about singling them out. He might not realize that's what he's doing but I imagine if he keeps it up it will really start having an effect on Adrian. Like Jenn said, you certainly don't HAVE to spend money at Barnes and Noble! Just the quality time is what matters. Maybe he'll change his mind and realize he doesn't have to worry about spending money on both of them...or he could even go to B&N with Sahara and then maybe pick Adrian up and they could just go to a park or do something together where no money would be required. I'm sure it would mean a lot to her.

That's one good thing I can say about my DH. He's been around my daughter since she was 3 and when his daughter comes during the summer he treats all of the kids the same. I've worried before that he wouldn't especially since he only gets to really see his daughter during the summer, but he treats my DD the same as he does his. Everybody is really close. The girls act like sisters and not just step-sisters. Including the occasional sisterly fight, lol:haha:

It's been hot here today, too. It's 81 right now and not even noon yet. I agree that it's good to be outside a lot when you're a kid but it's not a good idea for long stretches when there's not even shade!! Good grief, what are they thinking?:dohh:


----------



## waiting2012

I've never been so ready to go to lunch in all my life! Ya'll hit right on the nail about the kids! Half were sleepy and the other half were screaming and yelling and acting the fool!:growlmad: After my 20 min break, I walked back to the playground and guess what they were doing.......Lining up to come inside..The other teacher was like, "you were right, it is getting to hot"...Ummm DUHH! I felt like coming at with her with the "if you were out more than 5 minutes at a time, you'd realize that!!!:growlmad:" but I didn't, just bit my tongue and let it be... We ended up watching Princess and the Frog while everyone got cleaned up, lotioned, and drinks of water... Then I got all shakey and crap and had to eat some crackers and drink a bunch of water... Man, I'm sure my b/p was through the roof! 
I also agree with you ladies about Jason..I can't explain it enough to him though...He gets all defensive and says things like "you didn't want Sahara to begin with.." yadda yadda...Its not that I don't want Sahara--I was in tears driving home yesterday because of her choice to not come with her dad--but I don't believe in buying your kids love...My kids don't even go to the toy aisle unless it's their birthday or Christmas--I have always that fight so we don't even look...My mother in law on the other hand--thinks something should be bought everywhere she goes for Sahara..Who in the hell buys a 12 year old a 300.00 Juicy Couture purse because she wants one like the other kids? OR 80.00 for Sperry shoes because the other kids have them?? My stepdaughter had a laptop at age 8, a cellphone at age 9...:nope: But took Jason to court for child support!:growlmad: We've always given what we can. Took her school clothes shopping, etc...We've been through the ordeal of "I got a horse" to now its 1700.00/month for ballet and pilates classes..And Sahara never really wanted to do ballet to begin with! I understand its hard for Jason to compete--but shit, spoil her now and when the Judge puts her in our home--its going to be a major upset for her because of the lifestyle my mother in law has tried to keep her accostomed to... Yeah, my father in law (her second husband-not Jason's dad) works and makes good money for the Railroad, but even he has another girlfriend in Oklahoma!! :wacko: Its just crazy!! I'm griping again...I'm going to go and get something to eat..And I'll be back.....

:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Just poppin in to say HIIII :) I'm doing okay Jason comes home Saturday so I'm really excited :) can't wait! I duno WHAT is going on with my darn body but AF better freaking be here by the 31st or I'm going to be HIGHLY upset! COME ON AF!! Be here on TIME so I can start my drugs LOL


----------



## waiting2012

COME ON AF VIBES ANDI!!! :rofl:...I didn't think I would ever say or type that one!! :rofl:..

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## waiting2012

Ps...So glad your hunnie is coming home--I know despite the stupid shit men do, you are going to be so overjoyed to see him!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## TandA08

Beth, yes, I am counting down the days to maternity leave - 2 more days! As far as hours... right now the only hours I'm counting down to are to my Chiro appt this evening - 5hrs to be exact! :haha: 

It's at least 82 here today, and it's 75 at my desk - which feels cool compared to outside!


----------



## bnporter81

I hear ya, Tanya...it got up to 86 here today. And I had 3 babies born in the summertime so I know how the heat seems so much more intense when you're pregnant!

Andi, I hope AF shows up soon for you, hon. I know you must be so anxious to get everything started!:happydance:

Hope you all have a great afternoon:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Yeah, with Emma due at the end of July and our hottest weather USUALLY being in August/September, I'm hoping I'll miss the worst of it. But we have been having pretty warm weather rather early this year, so I may not be so lucky, LOL. Oh well... at least after this week, if it's miserably hot, I can just stay inside the house with the AC and not even care how hot it is outside! :haha:


----------



## calebsmom06

Whew, i am sitting down taking a break! Since my last post I have taken everything out of my top cabinets, wiped them and rearranged everything in them, also emptied out a kittle cabinet for baby bottles/food, next I am going to tackle the bottom cabinets, I didnt realize how time consuming this would be!
Tanya-you are so lucky just 2 more days left of work! Are you still planning on not going back?
Andi-I bet you are so super excited to see your hubby sat!
Steph-hope your feeling better and the heat didnt get you down to bad.


----------



## waiting2012

Feeling absolutely wore the F out! Between the heat, and no ac in my car.. Need i say more? 
I am not even that hungry..ugh.. I am dreading this summer..
Jenn when you get the urge to clean, you can come to my house!
Tanya have a good visit with the chiropracter...
Beth, coming to use your pool if this heat keeps up! Other than that, how are you feeiling?

I hope everyone is doing good!:hugs:
Cant get over the crap on the news..wacko want to be cop killing people in Mississippi, flesh eating disease has affected a woman right after she delivered her twins.. She is in critical condition in whatever she state lives in.. Scary stuff!


----------



## waiting2012

Just realized we need bump pics ladies:winkwink:


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, sounds like you're nesting!!!

I plan on staying home for good, but I won't know how realistic that is until that time comes. We'll just have to wait and see.

Steph, I'll try and post a new bump pic at 30wks this weekend!


----------



## brooke1993

I just wanted to pop by and say I hope all is well with you ladies,
Tanya how awesome your going to be on leave soon ((hugs)) And hope your feeling good,YOUR ALMOST THERE!!!

Jenn YOUR also almost there,How have you been and how have you been feeling?? ((hugs)))

Steph how are you feeling??I am still praying for you but like I said to you when I messaged u back I really feel maybe the D&C cleaned you all out so that now this bean will stick xoxoxoxo 

Andi I am praying u get AF soon (NEVER thought I would say that LOL) ((HUGS))

Ash how are you feeling?I seen u had another u/s any pics??WOW your pregnancy is flying by well for me anyways,How are u feeling?How is Q?

Amanda how are you feeling?WOWZA its like I am away for a couple weeks and come back to check and there is so much to catch up on so if I missed alot I am sorry ladies,I as I said am always thinking of you well maybe NOT always but u know what i mean
I was in walmart the other day and seen a lady who was about 7 or 8 months preggers and thought of Jenn and Tanya :) 

Well I am very sorry if I didnt mention everyone in my post I havent read all the pages so I apologize if I missed anything big
Welcome to the new ladies I see joining,I hope EVERYONE gets a BFP soon and those who are preggers have a great pregnancy and labor.
As for me I am ok,I am due for AF any day so alil b*tchy lol but other then that things are ok @ home well my aunts.We are officially going 2 be back in the house on 6/15 things were pushed back as hubby wants everything DONE b4 we step foot back in as he says.Aliah is doing well she was so cute on Mothers day she handed me my flowers as she was plucking the head off my roses LOL.
Well I love n miss u all


----------



## AmandaBaby

I tried to get on last night to reply but by the time I got home from work and had a shower I was too tired and hungry so I made dinner, watched some tv and fell asleep on the lounge. I regretted that this am though coz I didnt end up in bed until about midnight and I had to wake up at 6am to get to my doctors appt at 7 >.< I normally dont even get up until then haha. Well, I got a referral for the nuchal translucency scan, I know the risk isn't that high but I just wanted to be prepared, did you ladies have the scan done? I'm going at 13 weeks to get it done hopefully. Oh and steph I know what you mean about bitch day!!! My colleague is on my nerves so much today, as well as every other day. She thinks she's so high and mighty a d then treats me like im a kid, when I ask her something and she answer is no, she's so dramatic about it!! Its embarrassing when she does it and im serving!! I have to literally hold my breath and walk away. Its to the pooint that i just can't handle anything she does!! Her voice, her laugh and the way she slurps water from her drink bottle!!!! I cringe everytime hahaha. Bloody hormones >_< 
Well i shall do my best to reply properly to ifht when im not so bitxhy haha x


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thing is I need AF on May 31st or my medications won't be here in time if it comes sooner but I'm feeling like shes on her way for some reason....I have awful pains....then tonight when I was taking a shower :( I found something that worries the crap out of me :( I think I might have beginning stage of a bedsore :( I'm worried sick but will get my mom who is here with me at my house look at it tomorrow. My friend who was in a wheelchair got them frequently an they are HORRID :( I PRAY to GOD thats not what it is...hoping I got sweaty and my pants rubbed me raw or something but then again :( I read its common for people who were sedated for any period of time an weren't moved...which I was out for nearly 24 hours the one day when they put me outta my misery....well I'll update tomorrow its bedtime for me I'll just sleep on my tummy for tonight! Love you ladies n see you all tomorrow!

I just NEVER wanna go back to the stupid hospital :( not anytime freaking soon!

Brooke I hope AF doesn't show ;)


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi ladies,

Same old today. I eat, I feel okay...then 20 minutes later....

I've been getting really frequent migraines lately too because I'm throwing up so much I'm not really getting much in my system. I've been forcing myself to eat more frequently, even if I am getting sick. manage to stave off a headache today so it must be working.

I'm going to go and see my doctor next week and talk to him about this because I can't keep getting taken out by migraines and sickness. It's crazy cuz if Josh has to go to work and I get one...I'm screwed. I can't always rely on my mom to just come whenever. I know she will but that's besides the point.

I do hope that this is just a first trimester thing and will start to settle. Only a couple weeks to go! Geez, it seems like yesterday I was talking to you guys about my clear blue evaps....lol.

Right now, Food is the farthest thing from my mind which is funny for me cuz I love food....but well as long as the baby gets what she needs we'll be good I suppose.

I was feeling rather depressed this morning, feeling like I was tied to the house because of how sick I've been but by the afternoon I'd lightened up.

It's funny I told Josh that if my whole pregnancy is like that then I'm done. I don't think I could risk going through this again and I'll just be thankful for two healthy children. He seems to think that it will fade. I sure hope so, not because of another kid just for my sanity.

Anyway, not really up to much new stuff, just puttering.

I hope everyone is doing good. 

Steph I hope it's a sticky one and that things start to work out better for Sahara.

Ashe...I"m still thinking it's a girl too and hopefully nothing serious is going on

Brooke. Hold on there girly...ur time is going to come and lots of prayers for your family

Andi... Just make sure you put some cream on it, no matter what it is and keep active as much as you can. Bedsores are horrible but with the right care they'll clear right up How are you feeling lately? Better I hope.

Bethany...I think that's a thoughtful idea for your hubby. I"m sure he'll be so surprised to get that from you.

Jenn Bet your getting excited for the baby shower. Guess we'll find out in a couple weeks if I get one or not....

Tanya.... can't believe your already there at maternity leave. It seems so far away (not that I'm taking actual leave) but just hte idea that it won't be long until I'm awaiting baby any day.

I think that's everyone....if not I"m sorry. I'm trying to catch up but it's hard.

Love you all and take care of yourselves
Always in my thoughts and prayers
M


----------



## waiting2012

Still feel blah.. But i am here...lol.. No m\s but just feel down in the dumpsfor whatever reasob..
Mandy sounds like Hypergravia (spelling) its where no matter what you eat you vomit.. It doesntalways happen an4 probably wont occur with subequent pregnancies.. If it gets much worse see your doctor sooner than next week cuz it can deplete baby of needed vitamins etc...they might be able to give you something or do iv fluids to help ya out nutrition wise!:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Morning girls...lot to catch up on, sorry if I forget something/someone:wacko:

Steph, sorry to hear you're feeling down...you need to cheer up or I'll have to make all kinds of :muaha::bike::yipee::friends::headspin::pizza::drunk::icecream::tease::fool::wine::loopy::flasher::bunny::lolly:to make ya smile:haha: And hey, if you get the sweaty ass and boobs deal again you're welcome to come jump in the pool any time:thumbup::haha:

Andi, I know how bad bedsores can get...my mom had some when she was in a nursing home before she passed away. Just make sure to keep it clean and taken care of. Maybe it's something else instead, though. I hope whatever it is, gets better soon. You must be so excited for DH:happydance:

Jenn, wow, I think I need you at my house, too!:haha:That's a lot of work for a pregnant lady! Sounds like nesting to me as well. I'll make you a deal, hon, come straighten out my house and I'll give you 24 hour access to my pool any time, LOL:winkwink:

Tanya, tick tock tick tock...won't be long now:happydance:How did the chiropractor visit go?

Ash, how are you doing? Have you found out any more about that house?

Mandy, sorry to hear the MS is that bad. I had MS with each of mine, but it was different with the boys than my daughter. With my daughter I had to strictly eat when the feeling hit me otherwise I just couldn't do it. With the boys I only felt nauseous when I was riding or driving in the car...had to keep a pack of gum with me at all times in the car because it's the only thing that helped while moving.

Amanda, I've had the nuchal translucency test with my kids. It was a little nerve-wracking and I always worried a little each time but I tried to just view it as an extra chance to have an ultrasound and see baby. I always had the sonographer look over everything and then after that she'd bring the doctor in (that always concerned me....wondering, "why is there a need for the doc to come in and look at it?") But that's just normal I guess...at least at my hospital. Everything has always been just fine. Try to relax and enjoy it:hugs:

Brooke, hope you're doing okay, hon...sounds like you had a good mother's day.:hugs:

We just got the sand for our pool, so that part is done...now we just wait until Monday for it to be delivered:happydance:

On a different note,though, I was talking to DH on the phone...he was telling me about the bad night he had. He's a truck driver and drives anywhere from Salem, IL to Atlanta, to Memphis, to Birmingham. Anyway, he went to Atlanta last night and he was working on the dock and one of his supervisors came over and he said he thought that the supervisor was bending over to inspect some freight or something like that, but anyway, he told me she starting getting a weird look on her face and she started having a seizure and him and another guy there had to catch her. He said they were there trying to yell for help and it was really scary. He said it shook him up so bad and got his adrenaline pumping to the point where he had to just sit down in the break room for a while. I felt sorry for him...I know that must be something scary to see and try to deal with.

Anyway, talk to you girls later...hugs


----------



## TandA08

Mandy sure sounds like you have it rough! Hang in there, I'm sure it'll get better soon! But seeing your Dr is a good idea, definitely want to make sure little baby is getting enough nutrients.

Beth, I meant to mention that yes I think the class ring is a great idea!! Mandy commenting on it made me remember that I forgot to yesterday! And yes... the clock is ticking... one more day!! I'm so excited for tomorrow to be my last day here!!

Yikes, just realized the time, gotta run.. .be back soon ladies

Love ya!
:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I don't have MUCH time to write a whole lot right now but looks like I might NOT be going through fertility treatments its a long drawn out story but looks like I might be mommy to two beautiful little girls and my heart is HAPPY!


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies,I am popping in to say I am thinking of you all =) Well AF is due 2day and as I told Steph in a message the other day I did take a test that DH dont know about and it was a bfn so I know I am out and ok with that,As much as I wish to GOD we could be blessed to have another baby right now but to be honest I am not even sure we dtd during ANY fertile time.Anyways I just wanted 2 pop in while Aliah is resting,I am alittle weepy today and feel cramps so just waiting for the witch :( Such a nice day out 2day too so maybe she will be nice and come later on in the day as I wanted to get some yardwork done (LOL) I am unsure why but some months my AF hurts badly and the flow is well very heavy like last month for instance,I pray for you ALL nightly. 
Andi---2 girls?Do tell :) 

Hugs n luv


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww :hugs: :hug: Brooke :( I pray it doesn't come an your test was just too early.

Its a LONG story but its my friends little nieces..shes had them for 2 years...and she had 4 boys already. So she has her hands full an everytime the little girls get hurt or anything the school calls DCF (dept. child. familes) on her and her husband. This has happened a dozen times in the 2 years they have had them. She is just got her hands full soooo....she signed them back to the state an wanted someone she knew to take them so she could visit them or whatever the case may be! Soooo she thought of me an hubby an I didn't expect this! 

Yesterday while eating lunch the lady I called MONTHS ago about adoption/foster home parenting JUST called me back outta the blue.

I told her we were about to do special things to try an get pregnant but were scared b/c I have post partum really bad. Never fails :( Plus I think my body isn't working like going into Menopause or what not! Hot flashes every single morning! 

Well she said she would send the packet out...and that was that! (SHOULD have been a sign to me that God wanted something diff. for us)

So today out of the blue friend calls me an says "What do you think about the girls, would you like to try and adopt them?" I was flabbergasted an wasn't expecting it. So I told her give me a while an I'd get her an answer....Well called Jason an told him about it all...and he was GUNG HO FOR IT! I didn't think he would be! BUT HE WAS EXCITED..hes like can I see pictures...and already talking about if we get them he wants to add their names to his tattoo!!! THAT excited :)....so I called friend back an told her what Jason had said an within an hour of telling her that...I got a phone call asking were we ready an I told her (the adoption agency lady) yes. I find out in 3 weeks time....so talked to Jason an we'll do the drugs without IVF for a few months until we know what will happen with the girls. I don't believe God will give me more than I can bare an I doubt it'll happen without IVF so ...whichever God wants us to go....he'll let us know soon! I am NERVOUS keep us in your prayers! One is 2 the other is 5 years!


----------



## calebsmom06

Maybe I am nesting???? Not sure if its that or a burst of energy, I worked on it until 10 last night then had to stop and go to sleep lol, sooo I went to therapy this morning and I have everything just about finished now. FINALLY! I didnt realize I was getting myself into such a big project!

Amanda-Ididnt do the scan I turned it down. Your talking about the Amniocentisis right where they check for any abnormalties in the baby right?
Haha beth-yea maybe one day I will take you up on that offer lol, I bet you are so anxious for Monday!
Steph-hope your having a better day and not having to spend so much time outside this time!
Andi-So 2 girls??? How is this?
Mandy-I am sure you will get a baby shower unless of course you still have tons of baby stuff laying around
Ashley-hope you are feeling well, seems like everyone on this thread is getting lucky with little girls (except me of course) I cant wait to see pics of them in there girly girl clothes!
Brooke-so sorry af is due hope she treats you nicely:)
Sorry if I forgot anyone which I am sure I did.


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww Andi that sounds exciting! I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## TandA08

Andi, I hope it all works out.

Jenn, I'm glad you're having energy bursts and able to get stuff done. It's a great feeling, isn't it?


----------



## waiting2012

:saywhat::saywhat::saywhat:


AndreaFlorida said:


> I don't have MUCH time to write a whole lot right now but looks like I might NOT be going through fertility treatments its a long drawn out story but looks like I might be mommy to two beautiful little girls and my heart is HAPPY!

OMG ANDI!! Ok...:coffee: I can't wait to read this long drawn out story!! WOW!! 2 girls!! Are they twins, just sisters, what?? HOW GREAT THAT GOD WORKS IN MYSTERIOUS WAYS!!!! :happydance::happydance: It sounds like you are cloud :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: RIGHT NOW!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

UMMM...DUH....IF I had just waited one more minute--and checked all the posts...LOL


----------



## waiting2012

OH!! Andi!! 2 and 5! Perfect ages!!! I know its not the little bitty baby age that everyone normally wants--but Wes was 5 when Jason became his dad and he always thought Jason was his dad but was just away for some reason!! Still young enough to know you as MOM and your Jason as DAD!! That is fantastic!! I hope it doesn't take to long! And I bet you will be blessed even more with a wonderful baby too!! :happydance:!! So STOKED FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## bnporter81

Jenn, the nuchal translucency is just an ultrasound where they look at the baby and measure the thickness on the back of the baby's neck...nothing invasive:thumbup:No way I would do an amnio unless absolutely necessary:wacko:

Andi, wow that would be so great for you.:hugs: If it all works out that way then maybe that's God's way of giving you more babies without putting your body through everything. Definitely a blessing from Him, I'd say. And it's so great that DH is just as happy about it! What are their names? Keep us updated!:happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Beth...FX'ed sweetie!!! I can't wait for that pool to be done too hun!!! Sounds wonderful!!!

Jenn--def nesting! My coworkers daughter is nesting today--she's being induced on Monday...She's been having nesting periods for about a month now! LOL

Tanya--Trust me--as soon as you on your leave--you'll be nesting too!! LOL

Brooke--sent ya a message back hun! :hugs:

Ashe--How you feeling?? :hugs: Hope you are resting enough!! 

Amanda--Luv ya doll! Tell that "B" you work with to KISS YOUR ASS! We will also be supplying you with the ACME Horse shit shooting gun with ammo included..Aim at will and pull the trigger! :rofl::rofl:

Mandy--keep that m/s in check hun! :hug:

Andi--What more can say but WOOHOO!!:happydance::happydance:

Reya and Laura--hope all is well!!

AFM...I've nearly finished off an entire pint of Blue Bell choc. chip cookie dough ice cream.. 5 chicken roll ups and a cherry pepsi.. :blush: Yes we went outside again, but we came in right at 10..I bought the kids some popsickles and they got to cool off inside with them while we watched a movie before lunch...I got really shakey again after coming inside out of the heat--I guess the heat is going to be a major B' to me...UGH...BUT I'm feeling much better--and I did feel better after eating a little something...
Jason took Wesley to his dentist check up since his surgery. He goes back next thursday too.. He can eat certain things now--mechanical soft stuff--rice, or mushed up meat--nothing he has to really chew just yet... Got word that he will be on that diet for 6 weeks, then he'll have a different diet for 4 months...NOTHING CRUNCHY OR CHEWY--like gum or hard candies...Man...I feel bad for him, but he's been wanting to lose about 20-30 lbs before the ARMY gets hold of him...I don't think that will be a problem...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I can't "leave their pics up long" because I might get "caught" but...well here they are :)

PRAY BECAUSE I WANT THEM!


----------



## waiting2012

AWE...They are precious!!! They are going to fit right into your family hun!!! God has a plan or you wouldn't have gotten the calls you got--He is working to give you your deepest desire--and who would have thunk it??? So happy for you!!! A million prayers hun!!


----------



## waiting2012

Hate to up and split...But Bathroom duty calls...:winkwink:..and Jason wanted me to look up driving schools so he can get his CDL since most oil field companies want their guys to have them...Talk to everyone later!!

Many hugs!!! :kiss:


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, they are SOOO adorable! I believe you'd be blessed to have them and they would be equally as blessed to have you!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes, Tanya it is great to have the bursts! On the days I work I dont have much burst of anything lol
Andi-the girls are adorable!
Beth thank you for clearing that up, I think my doc did offer that but he said if it came back abnormal that they would have to do the amnio so I just declined everything, God has his hand on my baby boy:)


----------



## bnporter81

You're right, Jenn and I don't blame you...an amnio would be such a scary thing to have. I can't even imagine it.


----------



## TandA08

Oh, Steph, don't worry about me... I've already been nesting, just not to the extent as Jenn yet :haha: But I'm sure that'll come with my leave next week.


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, I declined all the tests too. 

Andi, the girls are adorable!


----------



## calebsmom06

OMG but as much as I cant believe how much work it was rearranging EVERYTHING in the kitchen and wiping EVERYTHING down, (I even washed every dish pot and pan) just cause I figured if I am cleaning and wiping cabinets that I should re clean them all to lmao! any way as I was saying, as much as I cant believe how much work it was I am ready to do the next room! I am hating myself right now hehe I want to be lazy and just sit in front of the tv! I figure if I keep going at this rate when the baby is here all his stuff should be together, and every room in the house will have a makeover!!!!!
Yes Tanya I bet you start this to! I didnt get this way until I had the week and a half off work and then I couldnt do much because of my back so now on the 3 days off I get I just go, its nice to actually feel like I have a break from work with the 3 days off


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, you are crazy! Washing CLEAN dishes! :wacko: You go girl... just don't over do it! :haha: I'm glad you're enjoying your new schedule with 3 days off!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Jenn not to be weird but I'm nesting too! OMGOSH! SERIOUSLY! TWO GIRLS...and a home inspection coming EEEEEEEK! I can't help but to clean clean an throw out things I no longer need!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes Tanya I know I am crazy! But at least I know my kitchen is PERFECTLY clean now hehe! I will laugh when you get in the zone and are doing the same thing!

Andi-I bet you are, they could be there any day!


----------



## TandA08

Very true Jenn..... Except with as much as I *hate* doing dishes, mine will probably be washing and rewashing the already washed baby clothes :rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

hehehe well just be careful not to let them fade:), I havent washed any baby clothes yet, I need to buy some dreft still:/


----------



## Affyash

Ahhhh so much to say!! I PROMISE I will get on tonight to catch up on everything. I have to go to the doctor (chest infection) but I'll get on after I put Q down.

Love ya!


----------



## waiting2012

Ya'll are so funny.. But i guess i get that way to especially when i know friends and family are coming over..
I will check back in tomorrow.. Wes was talking to girl for 4 hours and just went and got my phone back from him.. As much as jason doesnt want to, i think when i get a new phone, i am going to have this one set up for him...

Have a goodnight ladies! Going to finish watching TLCs Obese and Pregnant.. I feel like a skinny mini compared to some of these ladies...lol...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I just started watching Obese and Pregnant to :) LOL FUNNY!


----------



## bnporter81

Morning ladies...hope you're all doing well

Never watched that one on TLC...I'll have to give it a try. Maybe it'll make me feel a bit better about myself, too:haha:


----------



## TandA08

:yipee: It's my last day at work!

Happy Friday everyone!! :hugs:

Hope you all have a wonderful day! I'll try to check in as usual today, but it'll depend on how hectic things go. I have a lot of prep work to do (to prep OTHERS for me to be gone :wacko:)


----------



## calebsmom06

Congrats tanya! I know you must be excited! Your going to enjoy these last weeks at home:)
Sooo I got to work today and this older lady tells me she doesn't even think I will make it the next 3 weeks, she thinks I am going to deliver soon lol, my stomach has already dropped a little as of yesterday but geesh that don't mean I'm gonna deliver!
Soooo how is everyone doing this afternoon? I'm in a happy mood which is odd cause I'm at work lol!


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, people are always shocked to hear that I still have 2 1/2 months left! They say I look like I'm ready to pop in a week or so (even though I'm still carrying rather high) :wacko: 
I had a stranger approach me last night when DH and I were at Costco. She was just being friendly, not creepy or anything. But she asked how far I was, boy or girl, etc. Then she said, you are just all baby, you look great! Seems to be the general consensus - that I'm all baby. I think that's the most common thing I hear from everybody. But, I'm not complaining, LOL. I'll try to remember to do a bump pic tomorrow.

Jenn - happy 30weeks!! Can you believe it!?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

We need LOTS of bump pics :) lol!!


----------



## calebsmom06

I know 30 weeks! Its gone by sooooo fast! Ill try to post a bump pic later this evening, I guess its common for ladies to come ask about a preggo girls baby lol, I can tell I am a little lower but not much to me but I do feel his kicks lower than before, I think that maybe he finally just fipped head down. And all baby is a great compliment, that's the one I love best hehehe. How r the horses taking to your pregnancy? Are they still very close to you? And congrats to you 30 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry, Ladies..I've been here, but not here...LOL...Had to do an application for Truck Driving training for Jason..It will take him away from the house for 17 days but he'll have a job that pays good, and with his CDL, he has a better chance of finding a local job with an oil field company in the future..He used to drive a truck when he was with his first wife, but she was a total bitch about him being gone even though she didn't mind spending his money... I don't mind that he'll be gone--and I don't mind spending that money either!! :rofl:..

needing prayers ladies...I think I jumped the gun--I'm also on late because I had to go to Adrian and Wes' doctor at noon...I can't just up and go to Dr.Edwards..:sad1: Jason made me go and his aunt paid for it... I woke up at 4:30am with an aweful stabbing pain on the left ovarian side--went to the bathroom and I was spotting this orangish/brown blood...No shoulder pain but I was in so much pain, Jason asked if he should call an ambulance or something--I was ready to pass out and I was going to be damned if someone found me in the bathroom with my undies down around my ankles at 5 in the morning.... I took some tylenol and made my way back to bed...When I got up--just spotting..Jason doesn't know I got a positive hpt--so I just went to our family doctor and told them what was going on--he did a office urine test--faint line only--he went ahead and did a scan--but only the lining could be seen--they said it could be very early so I wasn't supposed to worry about it..What did concern them though was the appearance of my left ovary. Many, many cysts...And it appearred that one was rather large and that the pain I was feeling was it "popping"...They gave me some pain medicine and told me to go to the ER if it got to bad or I started bleeding really bad...
Like I had said--pessimistically hopeful...Not telling Jason--may not have been the right thing, but he is being supportive..I couldn't afford to take off today--missed to much work last week and missing a half of a day next week...Just another pain pill--glad that they don't make me drowsy...LOL...Don't have to worry about my boss finding me passed out on the carpet with 3 or 4 toddlers climbing on me...:rofl:..I am trying to find the humor where I can...I am supposed to go back monday at lunch time and let them do another scan if nothing changes over the weekend...

Tanya--congrats on this being your last day!! WOOHOO!!

Jenn--how is work going??

Beth--anything new hun?? Still hopeful for ya'!!

Andi--praying you get those beautiful little girls!! I wish I had someone that thought Jason and I would be good enough to parent a child or children that needed a home...You are so blessed!! :hugs:

Mandy--hope the morning sickness is easing up...

Amanda--Hope that co worker is clamming her pie hole and leaving you alone! 

Brooke--Luv ya hun!! Hope your counseling is still a going...:hugs:

Ashe--how you feeling sweetie?? It seems like you are just busy, busy, busy...I understand the feeling...

I am ever so grateful that only part of the kids are here today--and they are actually being pretty good today too... I don't feel sad--Numb, but not sad...I've cried enough the last week--I guess--if all goes well--it does. If it doesn't--then maybe it was too soon...Why my ob/gyn didn't mention the cysts, I don't know--you would have thought he would have said something when I had the D&C done--but I guess they didn't think they were important enough...My boss wants to go for a walk, so I'm going to stretch my legs with her...Talk to ya'll later...
Luv ya!


----------



## TandA08

3 1/2 more hours!

Jenn, Takoda has been extremely affectionate this week, like more than normal! If I'm anywhere in reach of him, he has his nose on me. And he follows me like a thousand pound dog when I'm cleaning his stall! My mare, Cheyenne, hasn't shown anymore interest than normal, until just last night. All of a sudden she decided that she had to have all of my attention too, I guess after seeing Takoda follow me around last night she thought she'd do the same. She's more of a "I'm just gonna stand RIGHT next to you," but Takoda is more of a "I'm gonna stand IN your space and rest my head on your back, don't try to walk away, I'll just follow you and keep my nose on you and if you ignore me I'm gonna start nudging you and pretending that I might chew on your clothes."

Awww, Steph, I'm so sorry to hear about your pain. You sure have been through a lot with your body! Just know that we are here thinking about you and always praying for you! We love you girl! And I'm shocked too that your OB didn't mention the cysts. Surely they would have known about them??? Take care of yourself!

I'll be back online in a bit... just got back from lunch, gotta go pee and then get through a few things here..... 

Love you all!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww Steph Im so sorry about your pain:( Maybe the bleeding you had was from the cyst bursting??? Like the doc says maybe it is just to early to see your baby, are the pain meds ok to take if pregnant? Hope the walk eases your mind a bit

Tanya-thats so cute about your horses:) It's amazing how animals and children can sense a pregancy! It amazes me!


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, speaking of children.... how are your boys taking your pregnancy? Are they excited to have a new little baby in the house soon?? My friend's 5y/o wasn't so sure of the concept when we first told her - probably because I wasn't even showing yet. But as my tummy has gotten bigger she's shown more and more interest in the baby. At first it was questions like "how big is the baby now" which is why I loved my ticker that always compared it to a new fruit each week. That made it easy for her to understand. And now when she sees me, she gives ME a BIG hug, then hugs my belly! It's absolutely adorable! Sometimes she'll even speak to Emma, usually when saying good bye. But it truly is heart warming to see animals and kids react to the pregnancy.


----------



## bnporter81

Aww, Steph, I'm sorry to hear about the bleeding/pain. Like Jenn said, the bleeding part is probably just from the cyst bursting. How many dpo are you today, do you know? Did they do any kind of bloodwork so you know what your beta is? Lots of prayers and hugs going your way that everything will be fine:thumbup::hugs:

Well, girls, gotta run and drop DD off with the wicked, flirty step-mother.:growlmad:

Hope you girls have a great Friday/weekend.

Congrats on the final day, Tanya!:happydance:


----------



## calebsmom06

Omg tanya I can't believe I have never mentioned my kids reactions! My old son he is excited but doesn't really show a lot of emotion about it but I guess that's a 9 yr old for you, but he didn't show much reaction with caleb either. Now caleb on the other hand who is 5 will be 6 in august, he is ALWAYS talking about how he can't wait for cameron to get here and when is he going to come, he does the same he hugs me and then my belly and he will kiss me and then kiss my belly. He got a stamp from school the other day and asked me if cameron could have a stamp I said sure and he stamped my belly lol, we will lay down and he will put one off his stuffed toys under the covers by my belly and say this is for cameron to sleep with. He is soooooo attached already!


----------



## TandA08

:cloud9: OMG! That is just tooooo precious of Caleb!! Yeah, at first Faith was shy to hug or talk to my belly, but she does it on her own now. Kids are just too damn cute when they wanna be, aren't they?


----------



## TandA08

Sooooo, the CRAZIEST thing just happened to me here at work - which by the way I just have an hour left!

One of the ladies came up to me and asked if I could go downstairs to her desk she had something for me and the baby. So I follow her down there and there were about 10 ladies welcoming me with gifts and cake and a surprise baby shower. But here's the crazy part.... I BARELY know these ladies - some of them I don't even know their names!!! But they ALL bought me baby stuff!!!! OMG I was in such shock!!!! Oh my goodness, I'm still in disbelief. The front seat of my truck is now full of gift bags of baby stuff! HOLY CRAP! And the whole time I would read who the gift was from then think to myself - oh shit I know the name but I don't know who to look at and say thank you to! I felt AWFUL!!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww thats awesome! So now even more stuff for Emma:) Thats a great surprise!
And yes kids can be soooo precious when they choose to be;)


----------



## bnporter81

Jenn, that was soo sweet about your little boy. It reminds me of how my DD was before my first little boy was born. She was about 7 then and every morning when I'd drop her off for school she HAD to make sure to say bye to the baby every morning and say I love you. It's funny how even now they are SO close despite there being almost 8 years between them. Sometimes it makes me wonder if they're so close because of all that talking she did to him, lol:winkwink:I know he's sure crazy over his sister and can't stand to not be around her.


----------



## bnporter81

Tanya, that was so nice of everyone at your work. I know how you feel...before my last one was born we had started going to a new church and still didn't know everyone there but the women were so sweet to give me a HUGE shower. But it made me feel bad because when I was sitting there opening gifts and reading cards out loud I didn't know who to make eye contact with to say thank you:dohh:It made me feel bad.


----------



## calebsmom06

Beth-yes the kids are so cute! I bet my little one is super close to the baby like that


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Tanya that is awesome :) Just get them one HUGE Thank You card :) an hang it in your office so they will see it...maybe a break room?!?! I dunooo just an idea since you don't know individual names :)


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies,
I am going crazy I have been crying,cramping.Needless to say AF did NOT show so I am not 2 days late and BFN on 2 frer and a $ store test,I have NEVER had a 30 day cycle and feel crazy!!Any thoughts....I am so upset :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My cycle is wacko too :( I duno whats going on anymore...my temp went WAY high this morning....got no clue whyyy!


----------



## bnporter81

Hope you girls are doing okay...Brooke and Andi...I hope your cycles decide to start cooperating for you:hugs:

This cycle is going pretty wacky for me as well. Today I'm either 12 dpo or 9 dpo and yesterday afternoon I started having some light, medium red spotting...then a couple of hours later there was less and it was lighter in color. I figured AF would be here by this morning, but there was nothing this morning. FX'd is a good thing:thumbup::af:

Hugs to everyone...hope you're all having a good weekend


----------



## waiting2012

Hi Ladies.
Sorry i didnt make it on yesterday. Wesley spent the day texting his girlfriend..
Sadly, this time around didnt stick either. My family doctor doesnt thunk the cysts affected anything which is why my gyno probably didnt mention it. Dr.H, my family doc wants to check my thyroid and some other things as soon as i am up for it. His advice was the same as the gyno's.. No ttc. Not right now. I am actually ok with that and think it will be easy to not worry about ovulation, etc because Jason will be leaving in a week probably. He got a job you could say with a trucking company that will retrain him to get his CDL.. He will be gone for 17 days, and then he will be with a trainer for 3 minths. After 3 months he can lease purchase his own truck. He will only get a few days off every two to 3 weeks but he has to start somewhere. Without him around i dont have to worry about ovulation, timing sex and most if all getting pregnant.
I will post more to everyone tomorrow. I have to get ready for church. I had read some posts that another lady on here who has been dealing simliar stuff- she had readings done too and was told the same spirit baby keeps trying to come through but the time has not been right yet. I hope that whatever spirit is trying to be reborn, will be able to come and stay when ever that time comes. Sorry if that is to far out there for some.. 
Hope everyone has a great day.
AF stay away from those waiting, and preggo day to the "waddlers"


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Hi Ladies.
> Sorry i didnt make it on yesterday. Wesley spent the day texting his girlfriend..
> Sadly, this time around didnt stick either. My family doctor doesnt thunk the cysts affected anything which is why my gyno probably didnt mention it. Dr.H, my family doc wants to check my thyroid and some other things as soon as i am up for it. His advice was the same as the gyno's.. No ttc. Not right now. I am actually ok with that and think it will be easy to not worry about ovulation, etc because Jason will be leaving in a week probably. He got a job you could say with a trucking company that will retrain him to get his CDL.. He will be gone for 17 days, and then he will be with a trainer for 3 minths. After 3 months he can lease purchase his own truck. He will only get a few days off every two to 3 weeks but he has to start somewhere. Without him around i dont have to worry about ovulation, timing sex and most if all getting pregnant.
> I will post more to everyone tomorrow. I have to get ready for church. I had read some posts that another lady on here who has been dealing simliar stuff- she had readings done too and was told the same spirit baby keeps trying to come through but the time has not been right yet. I hope that whatever spirit is trying to be reborn, will be able to come and stay when ever that time comes. Sorry if that is to far out there for some..
> Hope everyone has a great day.
> AF stay away from those waiting, and preggo day to the "waddlers"

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so so sorry Steph :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I will continue to pray and I understand what your saying about the spirit and believe in it with all my heart.I am again so sorry :cry: Wish i could say more hun I just dont know what to say other then I just KNOW things will look up for you and I KNOW that you will have another baby :hugs: .I am CD 30 or 31 and bfn so wondering where AF is to be honest I know I am NOT preggers so well just kind of getting worried.My last 2 cycles have been CRAZY.I will keep you all updated
Hugs and love :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

Ladies,I wanted to share last night I went shopping as I hate lines well of course stopped for a couple of test well this is what I got on my reciept.I thought it was kinda ironic.
I guess atleast the reciept had 2 pink lines,I have 2 LOL or I will cry,I am now 3 days late.I was VERY crampy and just blahhhh a few days ago and 2day I feel fine :shrug: 
I am praying for all of us,Some are carrying their babies some are waiting to get a bfp and our dear steph has suffered another loss.My heart goes out 2 you Steph and hoping my 2 pink lines make you lol...Wish i could of gotten these ON the test LOL :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC08741.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## waiting2012

Yes Brooke, that made me LOL... For a min, i was wondering "what in the world!??"... :rofl: I am doing ok.. Really. I am actually looking forward to Jason leaving for awhile, no ttc worries or thoughts, and going to go back on my diet and try to lose weight...wes cant eat regular foods he enjoys for at least 4 months, i can give adrian a tv dinner and i can slimfast or lean cuisine it...Going to look smokin when Jason is home..:rofl: Yeah right...


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Yes Brooke, that made me LOL... For a min, i was wondering "what in the world!??"... :rofl: I am doing ok.. Really. I am actually looking forward to Jason leaving for awhile, no ttc worries or thoughts, and going to go back on my diet and try to lose weight...wes cant eat regular foods he enjoys for at least 4 months, i can give adrian a tv dinner and i can slimfast or lean cuisine it...Going to look smokin when Jason is home..:rofl: Yeah right...


:hugs::hugs: Awesome goals Steph and your always so optimistic I wish I were more like you :hugs::hugs::hugs: I am always here for you 2 talk 2.I dont have cell service here but I can pm u my home phone if u would like.I just took another test andddd BFN so I am unsure when the witch will be here but so odd she is staying away but trying NOT 2 get my hopes up.I am sending u BIG hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, sorry I didnt really post yesterday either, I am posting the bump pics I took Friday for you all. I have my doc. appointment tomorrow morning and have my ultrasound in the morning as well:)
Tanya-hope you are enjoying officially being home! 
Ashley-how have you been 
Andi-is eberything ok?
Brooke so sorry about your bfn but its not to late yet
Steph-my prayers are with you, I think it will ease your mind alot by taking a little bit of time off while hubby is gone, we are always here for you
Beth-Pool tomorrow yeah! I bet you and the kids are super excited
Amanda-how are you feeling? Any bump yet?
Everyone else-hope your having a great weekend
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-19 19.05.37.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 8









2012-05-19 19.05.21.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## calebsmom06

Sorry they are sideways I can never get them to straighten right on here!


----------



## waiting2012

Love the bump Jenn! So many babies coming soon!:happydance:
One coworkers DIL had her baby a week ago, another co workers daughter is being induced tomorrow.. You and Tanya will be right behind them in July, then we have our fall/winter babies...Never had any siblings but i feel lucky enough to be the "internet aunt":winkwink"

Brooke, thank you hun..:hugs: not sure what is making you late... Hmmmm. Might be worth seeing the doctor.. Just to get checked out, ya know..

Luv ya'll


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...hope you're all okay.

Brooke, that was pretty cute with your receipt...maybe it's a sign:winkwink:I hope you can get your cycle figured out soon....I know it must be really frustrating.

Steph, lots of hugs to you...hope you're doing okay:hugs::hugs:

Jenn, awww, your bump is so cute:flower:

Andi, how are you doing? Have you heard any more info about the girls?

Well, AF officially showed for me this morning. Pretty down about it, but what can ya do, you know?

Hope you all have a great Monday. Today is pool day...if it doesn't rain:wacko:

Love and hugs everyone...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Steph I wish things would just get better sweetie :( so sorry....

Brooke I used to work at WalMart an when the tape runs low thats your que "the pink lines" to change it b/c your almost out of register tape :) That is really coincidental though hehe!!

As for me just waiting on my medications which still haven't came in the mail yet hopefully will get them today or something soon b/c they have to be in the refrigerator! Grrr....

I also haven't heard anything about the girls....pretty much in limbo and just waiting to see what happens....I'm so nervous about it all! I hope AF shows on time so I can get on with my medicated cycle :)


----------



## brooke1993

af came this am for me so I am out but 2 be honest I am ok with it,I was starting to worry about why I was late.
How is everyone feelin??
xoxooxo hugs n luv


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Jenn that bump is sooo adorable :) 

I'm having a horrible day...just not feeling like doing much of anything today....J's work are being AHOLES....they wouldn't give him a single day off for being gone a month :( then on top of all that other crap...They told him if he wouldn't have gotten a flight Saturday instead of Monday like his ORDERS said...then they would have court marshalled him b/c he'd been AWOL? but yet his ORDERS said he would be coming home on MONDAY which is just today?!?! WTF...then he's having his wisdoms all 4 pulled Wednesday an its risky b/c the teeth are growing nearly into his sinus cavities :( well his work told him AFTER YOUR SURGERY....can you drive down to turn in your papers for your quarters slip?!?! (that means his medical work absence form).....REALLY he's getting put to sleep then u want him to DRIVE to his work an turn in papers...NO! So he told his supervisor no an he was like "I'm going to write you up, etc" til finally another person came in higher ranked an wrote the supervisor up! What some bullcrap :( I just want a day with my husband people :( dang....well anyways enough venting I'm gonna lay down with Trysten an try an have a better day...I'll probably be on later this evening!

Ohhh then they told Jason if he wanted to have seen his family he would have arranged flights for us which would have cost around $5,000 round trip....Yea like I have that shit sitting in my damn wallet?!?! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke and Beth--SO sorry AF showed her ugly face! and Brooke--that is odd that your cycle went a little late--but try not to stress about it hun--if it does it again--have your doctor check your hormones...could have been stress related, or maybe just a side effect of getting older..LOL...
Great news about the pool Beth!! I'm sooo ready for swimming! 

Andi--that really stinks that J's supervisors are putting all that crap on him! That is just absolutely messed up of them to ask him to drive and bring them his medical forms...:growlmad:...Hope you hear something soon about the girls! Can't wait for you to get the official "ok"! I know its a lengthy process but maybe they can arrange some visits between the girls and your family so ya'll can get to know each other..

AFM...I'm really, really doing ok..Pissed at my Jason..:growlmad:...He is supposed to be going to Utah for that CDL training, and the lady called and left a message but when I spoke to him on the phone he was in a mood because his phone went dead and wouldn't charge, etc etc...He hasn't returned her call and was like "I'll just stay home on my ass, screw all this."...I don't want happened with his visit yesterday with Sahara--don't care. I told him it was pissy of him to not take Adrian, but after further discussing it before he left--he said he texted his mom about bringing Adrian along--and she just wanted him to come..BITCH! :growlmad:...We also got a copy of a letter Sahara's counselor that she's been going to sent my MIL's attorney--supposedly Sahara stated "my dad just waltzed out of my life 13 years ago, and now he just wants to waltz back in. This leaves me vulnerable and I don't like it"...Hmmm...Sounds like my MIL has been feeding bullshit by the truckloads and that counselor too. Up until a couple of years ago we had contact and regular visits with Sahara--she even went to Kansas with us for 4 days and spent time with MY parents! But yet Jason waltzed out of her life when she was a baby...Give me a f'ing break! Jason's attorney said they will have her see his counselor and this will all be addressed since for someone not being in her life, we sure do have A LOT of family pictures, etc...Hmmm..:dohh: I guess I she didn't think of that one...Stupid F'ing Bitch! Karma...Its coming for her...I just wish Jason would pull his head out of his ass because I'm ready to walk out the door...I'm sure if I did his mother wouldn't be so dang hateful about his visits with Sahara--she never has liked me, and I don't care one way or the other...

Tanya--how is your official day off? I forgot to mention--I love that your co-workers treated you to an impromtu baby shower--how sweet! 

Jenn--again, the bump is too dang cute!!


----------



## waiting2012

Since I know you have the worst luck with your pictures Jenn...Thought I'd fix it for ya...:winkwink:


----------



## TandA08

Jenn I'm sooo jealous!!! My 30wk bump looks like I'm about to pop!!! I'm on my phone cause dh is on the laptop ...... sooo I'll have to wait till he's done before i can post my pic! He said he'd only be five minutes but that was like ten minutes ago! :dohh:


----------



## TandA08

Here's my 30wk pic.

Beth - hope it's not raining and you get your pool today!!

Yes, I am enjoying my first day of maternity leave.... But it seems I may not be able to be online much today if DH keeps needing the laptop. But to be fair, he is "working" so if he needs it, I have to let him use it....
 



Attached Files:







5-19-12 30wks.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Tanya I lovve your bump! You dont look to much bigger:) Probally just the way the baby is positioned. I had an ultrasound today, baby is head down and 3 lbs and 10oz in weight. My doc was telling me that there is a new law obama passed where the hospitals can not induce labor before 39 weeks unless it is an emergency! So my doc told me that they will not consider my babies weight to be an emergency so if the baby does go over 7 1/2 lbs then he wants me to consider having a c-section but that I have time to think about it:( I am not sure what to do anymore I do not want a c-section I want to feel labor I want to feel like I AM really having my baby:( Maybe I will get lucky and he will stay small and not get to big???? I dont have time to resond to posts need to get my son so I will get on again later and steph thank you I LOVE what you did with my pic:)


----------



## Affyash

Hi girls I'm so sorry I've been AWOL (yes, Andi, I actually have been unlike your dh!!!) I've had a ton of crap going on (sickness, planning a service for my sister, friend's alcoholic husband drama) that I've just been too distracted to get on an find the energy to type! I hope I haven't left you all hanging!!

Steph I am sooooooo sorry to hear what's going on with you? So, I take it you started your period then? This is just awful news. And I'm so bummed that your doctor didn't mention the cysts?! Does that mean that maybe they weren't there when he did the scan? Is it possible that they just grew this cycle?? I'm thinking back to something you mentioned like a million years ago, did he say something about how a cyst might be causing a false positive? Is it possible that one of these cysts have given you your positive tests in the past like 5 months? (aside from last month obviously) Just throwing that out there, I doubt it's the case, but you never know. Big hugs mama, I hope things calm down for you poor little body. And WTF Jason? I wish he'd stand up for his family and his daughter to his damn MIL. What a bitch BTW. It will work out the way it is supposed to. I hope it went well for him with Sahara at least. That would make it somewhat worthwhile.

Andi that is incredible news about the girls I HOPE that works out for you and your family. What an incredible unplanned blessing!! FX for you. And I'm so sorry to hear about your DH's drama with work. I hope his surgery goes well, I know how bad wisdom teeth extraction can be. I all four of them out when I was 18 and that was torture. I can't imagine doing it later in life, he's in for a long recovery. Big hugs to your family!

Tanya YAY! You're finally on leave! So happy for you hon! And what a precious bump you have! I totally agree with Jenn, you don't look too big at all, Emma's probably just positioned in a way that makes her stick out a lot. You have a tiny body I can't imagine where she fits in there! And lots of love to Cheyenne and Takoda cute! They sound so cute with you! Very very sweet!

Jenn you look absolutely adorable! I swear I'm as big as you and Tanya already! LOL! I'll post another bump pic tomorrow! So glad you got some nesting fever out last week, doesn't it feel so good to have a clean kitchen? And pots and pans in clean drawers and pantries LOL! So cute to hear how Caleb is loving on the baby bump. He'll be such awesome help when he arrives.

Brooke my dear I'm so sorry to hear the bitch got you. And that receipt was so ominous too...maybe it was foreshadowing what will happen this next month! I hope you're feeling well and your spirits are up. Your time will come I promise!

Beth did you start your period or were you just spotting? I'm confused! So hope the witch hasn't come yet and you still have a chance this month!! FX for you!! Did you get the pool today? Soooo jealous...

What else what else?

Oh Mandy I'm so sorry to hear how badly this pregnancy is treating you. I can't wait for you to be in the 2nd trimester and the ms to ease. I promise it will. Get lots of rest when you can (when Matty lets you!) Thinking of you hon!

And Amanda I hope all is well with you too! MS stay away!!!

I so hope I didn't miss anyone, I had SO many pages to read.

I am good, I am seriously struggling to get rid of this nagging nasty chest cold. It's been like 3 weeks this week and I'm still coughing up green/yellow shit. I went to the doctor on Thursday and instead of antibiotics he gave me an inhaler! I was like OOOOOK but I obviously have an infection!! Hopefully it clears up on it's own or I'll be going back there this week! 

One of the guys at work has been out on medical leave for foot surgery for the last month and a half or so and this last two weeks all of his regular duties have been catching up. I've been SWAMPED with figuring out the stuff he does and fixing mistakes and sending projects out and what not. That's why I've been so MIA during the day. He'll be back next week and hopefully things will go back to normal again.

I'm going to my mom's in Phoenix this weekend for my sister's small intimate family service. I found a poem I will read for her. We're gathering pictures and things too show too. It's going to be so sad. I hope I can hold it together. And I seriously hope my mom and I don't fight. This will be the first time I've had any significant time with her since our huge fight in Feb. Please please please let this go OK I need for things to be drama free!

OK that's it for me. I'll be on again soon! I love you all dearly!


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm so sorry I've been awol lately too!! Will do my best to get my butt on tonight and reply. I've been so buffered and sock lately, Saturday I threw up about 50 times i ended up at the doctors to get an anti nausea needle, i nearly took myself to the ER i was so sick, it was like projectile as well!! I actually threw up on myself a d my bathroom floor :| i couldn't even eat!! Then Sunday i kept taking the anti nausea tablets but they made me.sooo lethargic so I've had to stop :( come on second trimester!! I haven't thrown up in 3 days which is good but the nausea has been striking just as bad that half of me wishes i would just throw up!!! Scan next week!! Yay!! Even if it showed something which im positive it won't, im not getting the needle (forgot what its called!!) I think im mainly getting the scan done just so I can see bub again!! :) Well I best be off, lunch is nearly over. Take care xxxx


----------



## waiting2012

For you Tanya...:flower: I love the bump! Ya'll are so dang cute! 

Thanks Ashe... I'm not really sure..Dr.Hodde said that the u/s def showed something for being about 4 almost 5 weeks that is typical for that time...He didn't think the cyst caused the m/c, but he wasn't happy with Dr.Edwards not addressing it if he did see it and didn't say anything...When I get up to it, I will let him check my thyroid, etc.. Those have already been checked before and all was fine.. I'm leaning towards Lupus though.. I'm constantly achey and fatigued and I've noticed some strange conditions with my fingers--I can't describe it really but will try... I get these little spots under the first layer of skin on the tips of my fingers--look like pin pricks under the skin and they "blister" up and then peel..My ring finger on my right hand--the tip of it looks like it has been burnt really bad because the the skin has peeled so bad and it "leaks" like it is blistered...I keep having that on random fingers--a few years ago--I had it inside my elbows and my mom said it looked like my aunt's rash that she gets sometimes and she has lupus. If it is lupus--thats treatable with steroids, but reading online in the past when untreated it can cause fertility and implantation issues because it also affects the immune system.. and yes, still pissed at the hubby--but I have to go into work...Lets just say--I feel like taking my money and moving out with my kids...I hate that I feel that way and it has nothing to do with TTC or Not TTC but his indecisiveness...I'm behind him 100% should he decide to go back to school but he can't bitch about my job, etc when he won't even apply anywhere to bring in something until he figures the best thing...:growlmad:

We take Adrian to TSRH today--So not sure after 11 when I'll be on again...We have more Xrays and a brace check--ready to throw that damn thing at them too! Talk to ya'll more at break...

Sorry if I didn't get to everyone!
Love ya!:kiss:


----------



## calebsmom06

Thanks Ashley, hope you have a decent time in Phoneix with the given circumstances. 

Steph-so sorry about hubby, I take it he never did call the lady back that called him about the job:/ He still has time its just been a day! Tell him to just call, it is the perfect opportunity for your family!

Amanda-So sorry you have been so sick! Sounds like you are one of the few that get not just morning but all day sickness:( Hopefully it passes soon! How is the fiance taking to the pregnancy? Is he loving it? he probally feels so helpless right now with you being so sick. How are you doing at work?


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks Jenn...I've told him that this is the perfect time to go! With summer and all, i can bring Adrian to work with me and we don't have to worry about school and work schedules..Just wish he would pull his head out of his ass for a change..He wanted me to send his resume to some guy who does Direct Tv installations--but I'm like, dude! Really? We have the one good vehicle--mine runs, but the suburban is our family vehicle and you have to have gas in the suburban to be able to drive to timbukto to install the crap in someone's house--how are we supposed to afford that? I swear--sometimes you have to put your big panties on and deal with it--he's just not doing that right now...Makes me so pissy! Its not that I want him "gone" but right now--for my own sanity I don't need him here bringing me down--I can do that on my own...He wants to do the best thing for his family--Sahara included--but staying here doing some minimal job--isn't the best thing--at least driving a truck--he might make a living that will benefit everyone... I don't know anymore... Got to get back in from my break...I just hope he wakes up and realize that he's being given opportunity after opportunity and he's throwing them all away...:growlmad:

Amanda--hope you feel better hun!! :hugs:

Ashe--hope the cold lets up soon--allergy season has struck here--coughing up the same green stuff and all my kids have nasty boogery noses...Might try some plain benedryl--I used that with Adrian--it will at least dry up you nose and stop some of the drainage hopefully..:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

---We won't be getting the girls :( stupid stupid stupid bull crap :( 

--and now DH has spent half the money I saved for IVF FML :( I'm losing my freaking mind right now...so I guess I'll be cancelling the July freaking cycle unless I can come up with the extra money :(


----------



## Affyash

Oh Steph I'm so sorry you're having a hard time right now! I so hope you don't have lupus but if you do, I hope you find out definitively one way or another so that you can begin treatment for it. And Jason's being such a turd about the job stuff, I can only imagine how frustrated you are!!! I hope he comes around and realizes what's best for all of his family and takes the trucking job. HUGE hugs from CA! I love you!!

And Andi what the heck happened!?? Did DH blow the money on the tattoo or something else? Don't give up yet hon you still have time. Even if it has to wait until August. I'm so sorry, big hugs!!!

Thanks Jenn, we'll see how it goes. It's going to be super traumatic with the services already and I'm so stressed about how I'll get along with my mom and how DH will behave when he's around them. He always stresses out. I just hope that for two days everyone can get along, celebrate my sister's life and then we'll all go home and live our lives. Oh please!!!

Anyway, love you guys, I'll be back on in a bit!


----------



## Affyash

Oh yeah, here's my bump ladies! Almost 20 weeks! Woohoo!
 



Attached Files:







download1.jpg
File size: 208.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## calebsmom06

Ash! I love your bump! And no it is no where near as big as ours lol, but in 10 weeks when you get to 30 weeks it will look just like ours hehehehehe.


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi Ladies,

Oh my, I'm so sorry that this happened again Steph. I"m sending you tonnes of hugs!! Just take care of yourself!

Ashe...look at the cute little bumb. hehe

same with you Jenn & Tanya. Awwww....

Andi...oh no...what happened with the girls? I was reading up and getting really excited for you and now....

brooke, that receipit was too funny. I hope you catch your bub next month.

Amanda...oh no...seems like your having some trouble keeping food down too. Ug. 

Well it seems to be getting a little better for me. I"m able to eat more than bread and water. lol. the probably I'm having now is migraines...and I get pretty bad ones with aura (vision problems, numbness, weakness, sometimes I even have trouble concentrating) I wish I could find what the one trigger is but it seems to be a whole slue of things. Trying to drink more water and wear sunglasses outside...yesterday we did some gardening and I guess the sun was just too bright for my eyes and I ended up betting a migraine. It went away and I was fine then we went to the garden center to get some plants and stuff and by the time we got back home, it was back. I knew it wasn't because i hadn't eaten or drank or anything like that so I tried wearing my hat and sunglasses and I seemed to be fine the rest of the day. so now, Josh doesn't want me to take any chances and if it's bright outside I have to wear them. Booo. this kid hates me. lol. Must be a girl

So....12 weeks!! Yea! I announced officially on Sunday and everyone is so excited. I hate that I have to wear my maternity clothes already....well kid of. I look farther along then I really am because I"m a big girl....

Question for the ladies out there that have mroe than one....did you start feeling movement earlier with the second one? My doctor tried to tell me it was just gas when I felt Matty move at 14 weeks but I'd never felt that kind of movement before I was pregnant and now, I feel the same kind of thing again but it's two weeks earlier than last time..... I dunno....maybe I just want to feel it so I'm imagining it.

as for the question about the baby shower....I'd like another one but if I am having another boy there really isn't any point. I do still have all my baby stuff from Matty but if I have a girl....well then I have an excuse to need new clothes at least. lol. the other issue is that I will need some new newborn stuff because Matty was a summer baby and this baby will be a winter baby so my newborn stuff is summer...not really appropriate.

Also...this might be a big TMI but I've noticed that I haven't really been "in the mood" you know. When I was was pg with Matty I couldn't get enough but now...god I couldn't be any less interested. I feel bad for Josh because well....we ended up having a fight last night because I didn't want to. I don't know what's wrong with me this time around. I feel fine other than the being sick all the time and the migraines..... I could definitely do without all the frequent migraines. I can't get in to see my family doc until next week but I'm just going to ask him if he can suggest anything other than Tylenol or something....there isn't anything wrong with me, I had my head scanned and everything is normal, it's just when I have an increase in estrogen my body goes off the Richter scale.

I"m seriously considering that when I'm done having kids, having them just take everything out and let me go through menopause early so I can be done with the hormones entirely. Ug!

sorry it's just a big blurb...seems that I don't get to come on here as often as I used to so it's gotta be one big one every couple days rather than a couple little ones every day.

Love you all and thinking about you!!!

M


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...hope you're all okay. It's been so busy with the pool these last 3 days. We get it here...they dig up our yard then they say oh, it can't go there because there are septic/field lines in the way:dohh:So we have to find a new spot and dig it up. Now our yard looks hideous and the pool is way too far from the house and I wanted it pretty close so I could keep an eye on the kids easier. Plus, they charged us more money for having to move it plus extra for more digging to make it level. Now, the inspector said we have to have our ladder fenced in and we have to move the dirt back from around it 3 feet so no child could jump in it.:dohh: We've had electricians putting in underground lines leading out to the pool...that's going to cost us at least a few hundred dollars. Good Lord, it never ends with this damn thing. If I had known it was this much of a hassle, I would have wanted us to just go to Walmart and get a big pool there!:growlmad:

Steph, I'm so sorry things are going bad with DH. My DH is a truck driver and I know it can bring in some good money. Why would he not want to do something that would greatly benefit his family?

Ash, I hope everything goes/went well with your sister's service. Nothing like that is ever easy, but I hope its as easy for you as possible. Lots of hugs to you and your family:hugs:

Andi, I am so sorry about the girls. :hugs: Why in the world would DH use the money that he knew you needed?! I'll be praying that the money becomes available so you won't have to put it off, hon.

Mandy, glad to hear the MS is a little bit better. Hopefully it will continue to improve in the weeks ahead! As far as feeling movement goes...I think with my daughter I was around 14 weeks, but with my 2 boys I was more around 16 weeks. Of course I'm not super thin either, lol, so maybe that was a factor in it:wacko:

Amanda, so sorry you've been so sick lately:hugs:I hope it gets better for you! I'm sure your scan will go fine:flower:And you'll get a chance to see the little one and that's always a good thing:thumbup:

Tanya, Jenn, and Ash, your bumps are so cute. I can't wait to see how all continue to change over the next several weeks! So exciting:flower:

Gotta run for now girls....love you all


----------



## waiting2012

Just a quick post--I'll post more on lunch...

I don't know what my hubby's problem is...He is bipolar and I think the stress from his mother about Sahara, finding a job, etc...Is getting to him. 

We had Adrian's scoliosis check up--34 degrees on her top curve and 27 on her bottom curve..You can see the rotation even more on the top because her right shoulder humps so bad..But they won't do rods in her spine till the top curve is 40 degrees.. SO 4 degrees in a year isn't bad..If we can hold off or slow the progression even though she has more growing to do--then we we may not have to do back surgery till she's in High school..They had us get her a binder because she is a heavy set girl and most of the girls you see at Scottish Rite are very thin and the brace is no big deal for that body build..We'll just have to see how she is in 6 months when she goes back for her next xrays...

Andi--I'm so bummed to hear about the girls..What happened hun? And I guess your hubby did what my hubby does with the extra money we have--spent it on something stupid? That just stinks! :growlmad:..
Can we line our hubbys up and shoot them with horse shit?????

Beth--hope they can get the pool set up for ya soon, sorry to hear that it is being such a hassle for you! That just stinks! We don't live far from the lake so Jason says no to putting up a pool in our backyard..Stinks--but then again, with him not working--we can't afford to drive to the lake..LOL...

Mandy--have you been checking your blood pressure at all when you have those migraines? One of my bff's had migraines during her last pregnancy--and she had problems with her blood pressure...It could be the estrogen, but don't discount the blood pressure hun--you don't want to have pre-eclampsia...I know you asked a question about sex--Well, with Adrian--I liked having sex after the 3rd month--before that my mojo was nilch--with Wesley--I wasn't with anyone not alone his dad, so sex wasn't a thought in my head..LOL also you mentioned movement--yes, I felt my kiddos move sooner too--I think it has to do with the big girl thing--ya' know the extra weight sitting over the uterus and all...I had distinct movements with Wesley before they said I would feel anything and def with Adrian...

Ashe--I haven't forgot about you hun! Will fix your 20 week pic up too...:winkwink:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Its okay....he didn't spend it all I'm guilty too :( unfortunately...but we aren't using it anymore an we are gonna see what happens the pharmacy I called them today the mail pharmacy an asked would they have my meds to me in time...she said they have to do an insurance over ride because the medications are so expensive...and that the insurance is hung up right now WTF?!?!?! My doc said this would all be covered for FREE...I'm getting irritated an almost done with TTC shit....I just dont care anymore to be honest if I get another child its a BLESSING, if not then...its just how its gonna have to be unless DH makes his rank to Tech. Sgt. then we'd be able to afford more....its just getting to that point its frustrating :(


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Andi...This shit just stinks big time...:growlmad:...I hate insurance companies, I hate doctors period, but without them, where we would be? Damned if you do, Damned if you don't...:growlmad:...
Oh, hun...I know you were wanting the girls, we were wanting them with you! :hugs:... And now the medication..Gosh darn'it..I don't know who we pissed off upstairs, but I hope they hurry up and just "GET OVER IT"! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

As promised...Ashe! :hugs:

Love your little 20 week bump!


----------



## TandA08

Steph, thanks for playing with my bump pic! So sorry that your hubby isn't being reasonable about his job situation. Hopefully he comes around soon!!

Mandy glad the m/s has eased for you but sorry now you have the migraines instead. I hope you're having a girl so that you get another baby shower. I think you should have a baby shower whether it's your first baby or not! Every baby deserves that welcome into the world!!

Amanda, sounds like you have been awfully sick! I really hope that passes soon for you!! :hugs:

Ash, love your bump! And yaaay 20wks! My goodness it's going by so fast!

I'm enjoying my time at home. I spent the last two days shaving my 50lb dog. With this heat I know that she feels better. And with a new baby on the way, I can't be vacuuming and sweeping the house EVERYDAY - this dog sheds A TON of hair, it's ridiculous!!! I'll attach a pic so you can see her now shaved. I've never shaved her before, but she looks adorable and she has been trotting around the house super happy, so I know she feels great!
 



Attached Files:







Harley 5-20-12 3.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3









Harley 5-20-12 2.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kahlan83

yea! Another Migraine free day! So far I haven't had one since Monday!

I know it seems lame that I'm celebrating that but with the last couple weeks I've been having...it's nice to to not holed up in bed for hours

another baby shower would be nice but I just don't want to seem greedy. Like I said, the only things I need really are clothes (winter newborn) and maybe some new facecloths and receiving blankets and diapers...obviously. Other than that, I still have all my furniture and equipment from Matthew. We got everything unisex so that we could use it again. that stuff is so expensive...

I'm a little worried that we're not going to be able to get a new house next year. I told Josh that this place is way too small for 5 ppl but if we don't get approved for a bigger mortgage then it's not going to work and in order to get approved for a larger mortgage, we really have to pay down some of our debt. I think it's time to put the Credit cards in the safe for a couple months....

Plus in order to sell this place, we have to do some renos. Like waterproof the basement and fix a couple cracks in the foundation, build a new front porch and repave the driveway. We also have to replace the window in our bedroom, repaint the kitchen and living room and put up crown molding in our bedroom. the list goes on and on and I don't know where we're going to find the money to do it all. I just hope our next home does not need any major work down to it. I do not want to go through this again.


Matty has his first dance recital on the 16th. He's hte only boy in his class so it's going to be really cute. I know some ppl would be against a boy in dance but he loves it and he's good at it. Josh is fine with it as long as he doesn't go into ballet, so next year he's taking another introduction class where they are actually going to teach him steps from a couple different kinds of classes and then he can pick which one he likes. He'll be 4 by then and he'll know if he wants to or not. I want him to be exposed to a bunch of different activities. My parents didn't have the money when I was growing up to do that for me

Tanya...the puppy looks so cute with no fur and I'm sure she's soo much cooler now without all that extra weight. I had a Golden/border collie mix when I was a teenager and he shed like crazy so I understand about not wanting to pick up lots of hair, especially when you have a newborn.

All day yesterday I felt what I thought was early movements from munchkin. It has to be, I only felt that before when I was pg with Matty. I'm pretty in tune with my body...I had to be with all the problems I had with my menstrual cycle growing up so I know the difference between movement and gas.

We shaved Matty's head. We didn't know it would end up as short as it did but it was super hot out and we didn't want him to overheat. He looks cute although my MIL called him Calliou and now he calls himself that all the time.

I'll attach a pic
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120521-00269.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww he is soooo cute with his hair shaved :) we did Trysten's to but I don't think Trysten's is as short as his :) BUT TOOO CUTE :) I will be praying for your financial problems...as me an DH have our own unfortunately :( ...but life goes on :) I will be on later ladies I'm having a HORRIBLE time with my feelings right now an think that counseling is going to be my best bet for now....gonna have to try to figure out another "way" around this an figure out what I want most...adoption/pregnancy.....It doesn't matter to me I just want a little one to be done :( .....why does this have to be so freakin hard :( Well I will be praying of course that my assisted meds cycle works to...it would be a blazing miracle but I do believe in those :) so maybe just maybe I won't need the IVF anyways :)


----------



## Kahlan83

AndreaFlorida said:


> Awww he is soooo cute with his hair shaved :) we did Trysten's to but I don't think Trysten's is as short as his :) BUT TOOO CUTE :) I will be praying for your financial problems...as me an DH have our own unfortunately :( ...but life goes on :) I will be on later ladies I'm having a HORRIBLE time with my feelings right now an think that counseling is going to be my best bet for now....gonna have to try to figure out another "way" around this an figure out what I want most...adoption/pregnancy.....It doesn't matter to me I just want a little one to be done :( .....why does this have to be so freakin hard :( Well I will be praying of course that my assisted meds cycle works to...it would be a blazing miracle but I do believe in those :) so maybe just maybe I won't need the IVF anyways :)

Praying for you too hun. Whatever the plan ends up being, I know that it will be the right one for you and your family.  Have you looked into fostering with the intention of adopting? My uncle's nieces and nephews (there are 10 of them) have all gone through the system recently and quite a few of the younger ones have been adopted by their foster parents because they had cared for them for a few years. they are still allowed to visit with their blood family. they were really fortunate to have loving people in their lives to take care of them (there was a lot of abuse going on...but that's all I will say)

Perhaps that's something that you can do? I know it didn't work out with your girlfriend's little nieces but does it mean you can't do the foster/adoption thing at all? Otherwise I hope the IVF thing works for you.

I know Hubby and I were talking after we found out about my PCOS and we decided that the only intervention we would try if we had trouble with be clomid. I didn't want to go through IVF or IVI. If it turned out that clomid didn't work then we'd look into the fostering to adopt as well. there are so many kids out there that need loving homes.

Whatever God decides for you though, will be the best for you and I have faith that you will have one more baby... whether it be one that God blesses your family with biologically or by placing you with a special little one that you are destined to love who started live with another family.

Try and stay positive....things happen when you least expect them...I"m proof of that and so are you.

A FRIEND IS A TREASURE
A Friend is a Treasure A friend is someone we turn to,
when our spirits need a lift.
A friend is someone we treasure,
for our friendship is a gift.
A friend is someone who fills our lives,
with beauty, joy and grace.
And make the world we live in,
a better and happier place.

(No I did not write this, Poetry is not my strong skill)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Okay...so those of you on my fb don't flip out everything is OK...just going through a lot. My cousins that live in Alabama....well he has prostate cancer. He is having surgery on the 5th of June.....therefore....I might miss an important scan unless I can find someone to babysit my kids....because my mom who is just a cousin...has to take care of her Aunt...since no one there in Alabama wants to step up an do anything for my Great Aunt who is nearly 90 while my cousin goes in to have surgery...so here I am left to figure out what to do :( since I don't know ANYONE who can watch my kids....plus from 6-9pm that night was our first of a 9 weeks session of the adoption/foster classes....lovely so I will be missing that to an the next classes won't start til July :( FML


----------



## waiting2012

Just checking in from my phone... Went and left my computer at home like a dope...
Andi-prayers,prayers,prayers:hugs:
Mandy:hugs: for you too! Love Matty's hair! Cute!

I want to reply more, but stinking phone is a pain in the arse!
Good news for now-Jason found a job and starts tuesday.. Working for a guy who builds custom iron fences and the oil company he applied to has him on their hire list but that is weeks away...
At least he will have something coming in..
Ttyl got to get back to work...
:kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

Just checking in from my phone... Went and left my computer at home like a dope...
Andi-prayers,prayers,prayers:hugs:
Mandy:hugs: for you too! Love Matty's hair! Cute!

I want to reply more, but stinking phone is a pain in the arse!
Good news for now-Jason found a job and starts tuesday.. Working for a guy who builds custom iron fences and the oil company he applied to has him on their hire list but that is weeks away...
At least he will have something coming in..
Ttyl got to get back to work...
:kiss:
Sorry if this is a dbl post


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Got a sitter for my appt. and for our parenting classes for adoption/foster parenting :) FINALLY THANK GOD FOR MY FRIENDS and PISS ON MY FAMILY!

As soon as I hear from Ascend (mail order pharmacy) I'll let you all know PRAYING they can get my drugs to me on time....because I feel like AF is coming VERY soon!


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, it sounds like you have been going through so much lately, hon:hugs:With all of the bad that's gone on, surely you have some good stuff right around the corner!:winkwink:Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way...I hope things get better really soon for you.

Mandy, I agree...I think his hair looks really cute and I'm sure he will be SOO much cooler! I hope you'll be able to get in a bigger place before much longer. I know it's hard when space is cramped and there's a new baby coming.

Steph, glad to hear about the new job:happydance:I hope it ends up being a good one for him:thumbup:

Well, after 3 days of filling our pool it is almost done!:happydance:So my sister and her family are coming for Memorial day so at least everyone will be able to get in the pool by then! Wish I could get in it today...it's 90 degrees here!

Hope everybody is doing good today...hugs


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So I think AF is coming tomorrow because tonight since 4 pm all I've done is cooked, and CLEANED the crap out of my house....an hubby says "What you wanna do tomorrow?" I wanna stay home an clean?!?!?! SAVE $$$ I damn sure don't wanna go no where...we are BROKE an he doesn't understand STOP SPENDING MONEY....GAHH Come on bloody AF an sometimes maybe its best I can't get pregnant :cry: Maybe its what is meant to be since hubby just wants to blow all our damned money?!?!?! I give the F up :( I know horrid rant but I'm bloody serious :( so tired of all this BS!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--I hate that AF maybe here and your prescriptions aren't...Do you have to take them when you start? I hope they get to you today! FX'ed for it hun! I know what you mean about the hubby and money spending...Jason is always the first to say, "Lets go do something" knowing that we have bills to be paid first--then if I put my foot down and say no, he goes into a tizzy about how I don't want to do anything, IF I say sure, and we do go somewhere--afterwards--as in days later when a bill is due and I look at him and ask how its going to get paid--he says "you spend to much money and you don't make enough where you work"..:growlmad: 

I'm glad he got a job--and he's even going to work this weekend at the nursing home for them--saturday and sunday...He asked me, "we don't have plans do we?"...UMMMM..:dohh: NO because he doesn't have a paycheck and I'm having to split up the water/electric bill and will still have to get an extension on it--then on the first of the month the mortgage is due and so is the phone bill and he's gripping because his phone isn't working right--well shit, my camera quit on mine and if anyone is getting a new phone--it won't be him! Must be a "Jason" thing...:rofl: Your hubby's name is Jason, right?

Beth--I bet your going to have an awesome Memorial Day with the new pool!! I'm so jealous!! :winkwink: I know its the busy time of the year to go to the lake, but we are going to take the kids on Monday to go swimming out there...Might even go early in the morning so Jason can fish and make a whole day of it--its cheap to buy a loaf of bread and bag of chips and some drinks and snacks...

Yesterday we had a "waterplay" day--the kids love it because they can get Mrs.Stephanie wet...LOL...We are having another today but later in the morning than yesterday because the kids get out of school early today--last day of school--and we are having a "End of the Year" party for all the kids so we won't be eating lunch till 12:30..Not sure when I'll take lunch today..And on my morning break--I have to go get another beach pail and sippy bottle for a kiddo I wasn't sure was going to come until last night..I did beach pails with the shovels, a sucker, frosted animal crackers, sippy bottles and bubbles for my class...The last few years that I had the two's and tod's class--I did tye dye shirts and put the kids names on them, or canvas bags..Last year they got spoiled a bit with shirts and bags...I wanted to do something different..I gave Braxton's momma a note I wrote to her and her husband since they are both teachers I won't have Braxton this summer and she is due with baby #3 in August so I don't know that he'll be back in the fall either...I'm going to miss that boy...I told her, "I don't want to cry tomorrow--so I'm giving this to you now"...:cry: You never realize just how attached you are to a little one until they leave your care..Its like losing one of my own kids...:cry:...

Sorry if I'm rambling...

Amanda, Ashe, Tanya, Jenn, Brooke--How are ya'll doing? I hope all is good and that you will have a wonderful Memorial weekend! :hugs:...

Shit, I just looked in the car--I forgot the bag with my extra clothes! I guess I'll be wearing and struggling with my swimsuit all day...:dohh:...I may call Jason and see if he can run it up to me later...:dohh:...Oh thank God it's FRIDAY!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

I knew I forgot someone...
Mandy--I hope the migraines stay away hun!! I can't wait for your "bump" picture!! Don't worry about your weight hun!! Your not big--your PREGNANT!! :happydance:

Hope your weekend is good too!!!:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So the pharmacy just called......

........

.....................
.....................................
............................................and I get my meds :) on the 30th so that I start them on the 31st or the 1st depending on what the doc wants me to do OMGOSH I'm so excited.....the meds were around $1,600 and I paid $24.34 I believe LOL it was 24 something but OMGOSH :)


----------



## Kahlan83

Glad to hear your meds are coming Andi.... F'x for you!

well I had a horrible nightmare. It's a nightmare I have frequently where all my teeth break and fall out. It seemed so real and during the dream I kept saying "wake up...it can't be real" Then I did. Thank god. I'm so paranoid about my teeth because I have so many issues with them. good thing is that in the dream, Josh was a sweetheart, supporting me and comforting me.

Just another reason I love that man so much, I know that he would really be like that if it did actually happen.

So it seems that all my symptoms are starting to go away and of cousre I'm nervous. I have one of those bebe sounds listening things...not a doppler but it's one thats not actually supposed to work well until like 7 or 8 months. With Matty I only heard his heart beat once or twice...anyway...getting off topic....I used it today to see if I could hear anything...I couldn't...so being a nervous nelly I used an OPK test because I heard that when your pg, it will show up positive and it did....so I'm hoping that it means that I'm still okay either that or I'm ovulating...... I know I know I'm being stupid but for some reason I'm more nervous with this pregnancy then I was with Matty....maybe because it was so unexpected...

I know I"m being silly but I just get bad feelings especially because of how much I've been sick and the migraines and now it seems to be just going away. I do seem to have a mild headache all the time, which is fine....if I have a headache I can't get a migraine.

I have to call soon and make my last family doctor appt. Maybe he'll send me for another u/s since the last one was at only 7 weeks....but more than likely I'll have to wait until I see my OB. I really hope he's a nice guy and doesn't give me a hard time about wanting a Vbac

going out with my mom and SIL tonight. we're going to see what to expect. Since mother's day was a bust since I got that migraine and couldn't watch a movie.

Still seems unreal. I guess when I actually get to hear the heartbeat it will be more real (I saw the heart beating at the U/s but didn't hear it.) sometimes I feel like this is a dream and I'm going to wake up and find out that it never happened.....

well it's not a long weekend for us up here...that was last weekend but I hope you all have a good one! :hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Hey girls! Too much to respond to and I have to leave in two minutes! But I just wanted to wish you all a happy Memorial weekend. I hope you all get a chance to rest up and enjoy family. I'll be leaving for Phoenix after my doctor's appt so I probably won't be on. If things get boring or crazy, I'll totally try to get on and say hi! Love you all!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

We are apparently still in the running for the girls :) so thats another PLUS side of my day!!!

---Glad those teeth didn't really fall out...I have those dreams all the time.....

Then I dreamt Trysten got his finger cut off being slammed in a door...you duno HOW paranoid I am now... an he likes to slam doors its scary!!!!!!!!!

Well thats all the update for my day so far....

Ash---20 weeks :) HALFWAY BABY!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Hey ladies!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Andi!! So glad the meds will be here soon!!! And that's great news about the girls!! So happy for you hun!!

Mandy--don't stress hun! I hear those monitors don't work till your as far along as say Ashe is...They aren't meant to scare or reassure you, just to let you record or hear baby when you want instead of having to wait till the next doctor appointment:hugs:

Ashe--hope the funeral goes ok..For as far as funeral can go..:hugs: Will be thinking of you! Happy 20 weeks hun! :happydance:

As for me--I'm pooped...Very, Very, Very Pooped...We played in the water from 10:15-11:30 and I got some sun, my feet ache like crazy from being up and down with the kids..I am finally on lunch till 3--so I can't complain..Overtime...Unless I get sent home early--and that will depend on how soon my kids go home...Some are leaving already because of the holiday weekend and this being the last day of school...I could just fall asleep if I closed my eyes--so NOT going to do that...LOL...

I have to email the recruiter for Wes, so I don't know when I'll be back on...But lots of Love, and Hugs to everyone! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## TandA08

Hey ladies! Happy Friday everyone!! 
Just checking in really quick - not feeling so great today.

Hope everyone has a good Memorial Day weekend!

:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...hope you're all doing good:flower:

Mandy, I tried those bebe listeners too and never had any luck with it, but with my last 2 kids I used a Sonoline B doppler off of ebay. It's only around 60 dollars and it's a 3 mhz....you can usually start picking up the heartbeat with it around the 4th month and it's so comforting being able to hear the heartbeat that whole time. It's a great investment!:thumbup:

Andi, so glad you might still get the girls and that your meds will be here soon:happydance:Seems like things are starting to turn around for you:thumbup:

Steph, I know what you mean about DH always wanting to go out to do something but then complain about having no money to pay bills:dohh:Mine does that all the time...then he gets mad at me because I'm in charge of paying the bills. I can't pull money out of my butt, what does he expect?:dohh:That's actually an argument we've been having lately about the pool. DH had said he didn't want to start TTC until this last January when we could pay off my car that way we'd have an extra 300 a month freed up. So we waited till then...got the car paid off and now because of the pool we had to take a loan out that's going to cost us about 260 a month to pay back. Plus we've had all these other expenses for it. It just makes me mad that he wanted to wait about having a baby so that there would be extra money and he wants to push for the pool...basically putting us right back where we were. What was the point of even waiting till this last January? Just kind of makes me mad because he's the one who put it off but I feel like it was for no reason now. Don't get me wrong, I really like the pool but getting it was his idea and I feel like whatever he wants to do is fine, but whatever I want to do never is:growlmad:

Tanya, hope you get to feeling better, hon:hugs:

Hope everyone has a great weekend/Memorial Day. It's supposed to be in the mid 90's here and they're saying we're going to break 100 year old temp records this weekend:wacko: Got to go here in a few hours and pick up my niece because shes going to stay here till Monday and then we have company coming tomorrow to swim in the pool and BBQ so it will be busy here!

Love and hugs:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

yes finally turning for the GOOD for ONCE :) I have a weird feeling about the meds....even though it'd be a blaring miracle if I conceive....my weird feeling is....the doc doesn't 100% know that my tube attached to my ovary isn't working....I have the strangest feeling that I might get pregnant while OV from that side....I duno...just feel weird about this whole cycle I'm NERVOUS because I'll be dropping more than one eggy an I'm nervous it might be more than one but I'm excited at the same time if that makes sense that I'm not just doing the same ole BD method :)


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow where has everyone been! Its never been THIS quiet on here! Just wanted to update, I had my baby showser yesterday and it was great! We got soooooooo many clothes and I had already bought alot so we definetly will not need clothing and lots and lots of other stuff as well. There were about 25 people that showed up. Sorry I havent been on, I work fri-mon now so I stay pretty busy making the most out of the days I do work since I am not working tues-thurs. It has been awesome having that schedule it is such a relief especially now that school is out I get to spend 3 full days with my boys. Its exciting knowing that in 8 weeks or less we will be holding our next baby boy! It has gone by soooo fast but at the same time I feel as if I have been pregnant for a long time lol if that makes any sense at all hehe. Well I am going to get off here, I need to put up all the baby stuff and organize the baby room, I will add pics when finished, the painting is all already finished:)


----------



## AmandaBaby

Sorry I've been so Mia lately!!! My nausea seems to be easing significantly and a part from yesterday, I haven't thrown up in about a week and a half yay!! I'm still nauseous on and off though and still tired alot in the arvo so I get home from work and sleep haha. 12 Weeks and 3 days today!! Yay (I really need to change my ticker!!). Getting a blood test this arvo and then the NT scan on Saturday morning :) I had to plead with the doctor for the referral haha but im mainly getting it done just to see baby again :) still praying all is going perfectly though. If anything bad was to come of it though I'm deff not getting the amnio!! They couldn't make me, could they? :| Surely not!!!
Well that's all that's really been happening with me, how is everyone!!
Andy, I really hope you get your meds in time!! Fingers crossed!
Mandy, hope the migraines ease up.for you soon!! There's nothing like a horrible heads he :( especially when you can't take anything for it :(
Ash, im so sorry to hear about your sister!! How are you and the family going? I've been thinking of you all xx
Steph, im so sorry to hear what happened as well, how are you going?
Sorry if I've missed.anythig, which I know I have, this is just what I remember reading. I have horrible baby brain.lately, no kidding. Work is a nightmare in the afternoons, i always forget what im doing haha.
Will do my bests to get on more often, even if sometimes its only a quick reply at work!! Xx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Glad to hear you had an amazing time at your baby shower jenn and that you got lots of clothes :) definitely can't wait to see pictures, and ones of the nursery!! :) 
I know what you mean though, I feel like this pregnancy so far has gone pretty quick but yetni feel I've been pregnant for agesss (Already!) haha. Imagine what im gonna be like when I get to 30 weeks!!

IVe got a definite bump starting so I'll have to start taking and putting up photos!! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So ladies...I think today is AF day....so apparently I don't have a 26 day cycle anymore?!?! I have a 28 day cycle WEIRD never had a cycle this long all by myself in YEARS :) this is awesome! AF is overdo but I think looking at my temps today shes coming an the pain I'm in Yep...shes on her darn way...stupid stupid cramps!!!!

Amanda I am sure glad your MS is subsiding!!

Jenn your baby cake was the cutest EVER! I'm so glad all went well :) ....I hope everyone has a great day ...I've got a girl from highschool staying with me...I'll update more on how thats going because its been CRAZY here in so many ways. She always has something wrong with her or has to take pain meds for this an that an she has two kids who I've practically had to take care of thats why I've been MIA....she just walks out to get a cigarette or somethin an sometimes she is outside for HOURS an I'm taking care of her kids...if I known she was gonna pawn them off on me constantly....I'd had NEVER agreed for her to stay here for UP TO A MONTH :( its only been 3 days an I'm already had enough...again I'll explain more later when I have more time to!!! 

I miss you all ladies an I PROMISE I shall be back soon!


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi ladies,

well no migraines for 4 days. Yea! knock on wood.

still sick most mornings though....but I can handle that...I just don't want the migraines.

I'm starting to get little twinges down there now so I know somethings happening. I don't know why, but I have a feeling this one is going to be a very active baby.

Today is Josh's Bday so Matty and I are making him a cake.

Amanda...they cannot make you get an amnio. My mom had one with me only because she has spina bifita and wanted to be prepared in case I had it. There is a risk of late gestation Miscarriage with amnio so if you don't want it, they can't force it. It's more or less done for people that are high risk for birth defects and they would terminate if a child had one of these.

My family doctor said to me "would you terminate if your baby had spina Bifita or Downs?" and I said absolutely not. so he said, "then there is no point worrying you with these tests then..." Fine with me. The less I have to be poked the better. I'm not high risk for either, even though my mom has spina bifita. I only have occulta which they don't consider Spina bifita (it's ******** but whatever) It's bad enough that I have to have the Rhogham at 28 weeks. Thanks Dad for the negative blood. lol.

Maybe this baby will be negative like Matty was and I will only need it the once.

Other than that, everything's pretty normal....I get out of breath a little easier but I don't have any other symptoms....but I have a feeling I am going to show a lot earlier than Matty. (didn't have a definitive baby bump until about 7 months)

Have to make my last appt with my family doc today. He told my mom yesterday that he definently expects to see me one last time before I see the OB so guess I should. Maybe he can give me some advice or safe drugs for the migraines. He may even send me for another ultrasound....here's hoping.

Well talk soon. Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## calebsmom06

Amanda-I am glad your MS is starting to go away finally! I am sure that is a huuuuuge relief! I cant wait to see baby bump pictures, I hope you post one soon:)

Reyna-I dont blame you, I didnt get the testing either buuuut yea you dont have to get the amnio I dont think if the tests come out negative so alot of people get it because they can find out the sex of the baby when they do it. My doc made it sound like if I got the scan and it was abnormal that he would have to do the amnio (which were his words) so i declined it.

I am almost finished with the babies room, I was working on it a few hours last night and I just have a few things left so I should be able to post the pictures this evening


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, lots to catch up on even though it was relatively quiet over the weekend! 

Jason took Adrian to the lake saturday afternoon--make up time for her not getting to go with him to see Sahara..And then we went as a family sunday after church..I got a little red but that's ok--I tan very easily..Yesterday we just lounged around and then last night we had quite the storm pop up..It was kind of nice except for the wind--Jason said this morning it knocked another tree down in the back yard...I don't know why, but I'm just so dang tired...I bet its because most of yesterday I napped and we watched the McCoys VS Hatfields tv movie--first part wasn't bad--tonite is part two and tomorrow is part 3...I think when it comes on DVD, I may get it so I can see it all the way through...Crazy to think most of their killing each over was because one guy wore a union jacket, and called the other a "dog-loving whore"...Don't forget the crooked lawyer of one family and the judge belonged to the other or the pig that was "stolen"...Geesh...I'm glad I didn't live back then--I'm sure I'd have popped off and got myself shot for sure...:rofl:

Andi--man...I'm glad AF is arriving so you can start your meds, and I hear ya on the "what-if"'s...I don't think they can hurt to much if you are o'in on your own from that one side--hmm..I don't know..And your visitor--if she's staying a month--I would say something to her about the fact that you seem to be watching her kids more than she is--and just the fact that you opened your home to her doesn't mean she can take a "mom" vacation...

Beth--how did having the pool go with your guests? Hope it was fun!! I def know what you mean about the hubby wanting to put off ttc because of bills--we never have really put it off, but I always got hints dropped about paying bills off first or getting this or that took care before leaping into having another baby...I have always been one to say--can't afford one now--won't be able to afford one later--and if we go by our finances to decide to have a baby--we shouldn't have had Adrian..Another damned if you do, damned if you don't moment...

Jenn--so happy for you hun! To think--in as little as 5 weeks your lil' ones could decide to come! 36 weeks isn't terrible early--but riding the line..I had Adrian at 38 weeks...Man, time has flown for ya'll! Enjoy your time with your boys hun! Pretty soon there will be another lil' one to tend to!

Mandy--glad to hear the migraines have eased up! Happy Birthday to your hubby! I bet he'll be surprised at ya'll making him a cake! To sweet! Hopefully, the m/s eases up too!

Amanda--I agree with the other ladies--they can't force an amnio...You are young--and don't see why it would be brought up to begin with...With Wes--it wasn't even offered; with Adrian too--not offered...Can't wait to see your next scan pic and your bump!

Tanya, Brooke, Reya, Ashe--I hope ya'll had a great weekend!! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## TandA08

Mandy and Amanda - so glad the morning sickness is easing up for both of you! 

Jenn, how exciting about your baby shower - can't wait to see pics!!!

I had my Dr appt today. She said baby is head down and that I'm still mostly fluids, not all baby yet and that baby measures just fine. Next appt is in two weeks. I'm enjoying my maternity leave - which hubby is calling "retirement" :haha: Guess it kinda is!

Steph, glad you guys had a good family day at the lake, that sure sounds like fun! I'm dying to go swimming!!

Ash, hope you had a decent weekend with your family! Missing you!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Thank you, Tanya. My appointment last week they said the baby was already 3 lb 10 oz I dont remember if I ever posted that or not. I am going to post pics of the babies room, I just finished it:) And yes I bet you are LOVING your 'retirement' :) 

Steph-I agree, you cant ever really base having a child on your finances, when we make more we spend more if we make less we spend less, thats just how it goes. Glad you had a great time at the lake. Did you see Sahara this week? And WOW I know its hard to believe that in as little as 5 weeks we could have our babies!
 



Attached Files:







camerons room 1.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 6









camerons room 2.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5









camerons room 3.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6









camerons room 4.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4









camerons room 5.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## calebsmom06

And this is my cake from the baby shower, I forgot my camera so I didnt get to take alot of pics
 



Attached Files:







my cake 1.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bnporter81

Hey girls...sounds like everyone is doing well:flower:

Jenn, you shower sounds awesome and your nursery and cake are toooo adorable...love it:thumbup:Bet you're so anxious for him to arrive!

Steph, sorry to hear about the troubles you're having with your houseguest. I've had people do that with their kids before to me (except they weren't staying with me)But I do have a "friend" who has gotten where the only time she calls me is almost always to watch her kids or do something for her. I don't mind helping a friend out but when that's the only time they want to talk to you, you tend to feel like the typical doormat:dohh:And I agree about the finances....I feel like if you were to totally plan out a baby based on finances then a lot of babies would never be born, lol. You kind of just plan it out as you go along.

Amanda, glad to hear your MS is getting better. Bet your bump is so cute:flower:

Tanya, sounds like all is going well with baby. Glad you're enjoying your maternity leave. You deserve a break before the little one comes!

Andi...glad to hear AF will be arriving soon. When do you get your meds and start in on the whole process?

Mandy, migraine free days are always good days!:D Hope they continue.

Ashe, hope everything is going well for you and your family

Did everyone have a good Memorial Day?


----------



## AmandaBaby

Ok, lets see if I can remember everything!!

Steph, glad to hear you had a nice family day put! How's everything going with sahara?

Andi, fingers crossed for this month once AF arrives!! That's great your letting your friend stay with you but crazy that she's already taken advantage of the situation.if a friend did that for me id be adament not to put a foot wrong!! Haha. Hope she sorts herself out soon :) and so TRUE about the finances, if we all waited we'd never have babies!

Tanya and jenn, how amazing you could both be holding your little ones so soon!! Boy has time flown!!! Jenn your nursery and cake photos are beautiful too!!

Mandy, im glad the migraines are easing for you! Now we just need the nausea too as well! How's your bump doing? We both have to post photos :)

bnporter, what's your name again? I'm so so sorry I've had a blank!! I think its Beth? But im not 100% sure :( ..so happy my nausea is easing though :) how are you going with everything?

Have I missed anything?

as for me, glad they can't make me get an amnio! I feel silly but I literally had to beg my doc for the referral for the ultrasound haha and only co I wanted to see baby again which now that I think about it, I should have just paid for a private scan probably would have been cheaper lol. Oh well :) I know I wouldn't terminate the pregnancy if anything was wrong though. We're gonna properly announce on Facebook that im pregnant after the scan!! I'm so excited :)

Xx


----------



## TandA08

JENN!! Your nursery and the baby shower cake are absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Only have a bit of time left...
Andi--how is the house guest? :rofl:...Have to laugh, cause I can just see you pulling your hair out right now! 

Amanda--can't wait to see your next scan hun! I bet its going to be a beauty!

Beth--How are you doing? :hugs: Enjoy the pool hun! and think of us! :winkwink:

Jenn--love the baby's room and your cake was darling! 

Ashe--don't let the work monster keep you hostage to much! :hugs:

Tanya--sounds good for you sweetie! I had a lot of fluid with both Adrian and Wes..I retained a lot of water and that's an understatement!

I have to watch the schoolers during what would be my normal lunch time so I'm a short lunch right now..Going to take it easy tonite, sort through the laundry so I can find clothes to wear--they are clean but not folded or hung up...LOL...I am supposed to have choir but going naked to work is not the top of my list of ways to piss my boss off so the laundry trumps the choir tonite...:rofl:..
We didn't see Sahara yesterday--Jason had an interview with an oil field company yesterday afternoon and this is his weekend so I'm not sure what is planned...So far I guess things are going ok...The weather is actually nice right now, so enjoying it--supposed to get more rain--and its made the temps in the 70's as opposed to the mid to upper 90's like it usually is...

Talk to ya'll later! 
Luv ya!! :hugs:and :kiss:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AF showed 4 days late an shes KILLING ME :( she needs to go on...called docs this morning...waiting on my meds to come to the house so I can get them in the fridge....then got the bug guy coming to spray the house for buggers that we keep finding....ants :( esp. an its not just us the neighbors are having an issue to :( darn stupid buggies :(

I am sooooo tired I'll update more on whats going on here at my CRAZY house thats why I haven't been on much. I'm so freakin sorry :( I'm letting my sisters down an its breakin my heart. But the company thats here thinks I'm her damn maid an babysitter...long story but I'll write more later on.

HOPING they leave sooner than 2 more weeks from now I duno how much more I can possibly take! I'll explain more later...an then the fact shes constantly got an issue r something wrong with her an complains an pops pain meds....OMG :( ehhh I'll write more when I get more PRIVACY!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:happydance:My day got better :)
 



Attached Files:







Andimeds.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1









Andimeds2.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## calebsmom06

Andi-That is your house and if you have a problem with her then you have every right to tell her that she will not be able to stay after all that it just is not working out. You have your own life to deal with, you dont need to be bombarded with hers to. There is a difference between helping someone out and being taken advantage of. As for the Ants, I have that problem to, there is a home remedy that works wonders! Every day when you wipe your counters after you clean them wipe them with vinegar (the white one) it keeps them away, it works for me.

Steph-So sorry you have to have a shirt lunch:/ How did his interview go? Is he working with the fencing guy still? And yea you may want to do laundry tonight hahaha, although wouldnt it be so much easier if we could all just run around naked! Hehehe

Amanda-So glad you are starting to feel better! How long do you plan to continue to work? I cant wait to see pics of your next scan!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yeah Andi you got your meds!


----------



## Affyash

My girls!! I'm back! So much to say and so much to catch up on, I'm sure I'll be a giant bitch and forget something important. So sorry in advance!

Steph I'm happy that you got to have some down time with the family this weekend. I'm glad that you're enjoying yourself with them and I know how much you needed the rest! Hope DH is behaving better. I totally know what you mean about being ready financially for a baby...no one ever is. Except maybe Donald Trump but he doesn't count!

Jenn, your nursery for Cam is sooooo adorable! Your friend/cousin? did an amazing job with the painting. So so very cute. And I love the monkey cake too! Hope you're feeling good lately. I cannot believe it's almost time to meet him!

Tanya you too! Emma will be here so soon! I can even imagine how you're feeling! Hope you're enjoying your time off and getting lots of rest. Maternity leave is just about the coolest thing ever...next to meeting your baby! 

Mandy and Amanda I am so glad your first trimester symptoms are starting to ease. I can't wait to find out what you're having! I predict girls for both of you! BTW Mandy I love Matty's hair cut, I did the same thing to Quinn about a month ago. I felt really bad that it got so short, but I really like it short now!

Andi that sucks about your house guest I hope she doesn't think she gets a free ride for a month. She better be paying for their food and what not too!! Really glad you got your meds and you'll be able to start soon. It's awesome that you could still get the girls. Wouldn't it be amazing if you got them AND you got prego at the same time! LOL!

Beth hope you're hanging in there too! I bet that pool was awesome this weekend, hope you got some good swimming in. What CD are you on now? Are you expecting to O any time soon? Maybe you and Andi and Steph can be cycle buddies!

Reya I hope you're doing good out there too!

OK, so at my doctor's appt on Friday, she put me on pelvic rest which basically means I can't have sex or use tampons or douche. Great. Cause I don't want to do any of those anyway! They are worried that I have placenta previa based on the latest ultrasound. They are sending me to a perinatologist on 6/11 for another ultrasond and "counseling" whatever that means. I can't figure out if they know something I don't or they're just being careful and referring me for counseling if it's necessary. I haven't had any spotting or anything and only the regular prego aches and pains. Oh and they'll also be able to determine (once and for all I hope!) that my girl is still a girl! All in all, I'm pretty optimistic.

My family's memorial for my sister went well. We were all able to share how we were feeling and celebrate her life. We'll be doing a more formal service in Denver at the end of June and spreading some of her ashes in the mountains. It will be nice. Thank you all for your kind words. 

Well, I'll be checking in more often now that I'm back in town! Hope you all are having a good day! Loves yas!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'd cry because then I'd have to buy a bigger vehicle LMAO


----------



## bnporter81

Sorry Steph and Andi...I feel so stupid, I got the houseguest deal mixed up with you guys:dohh:

Andi, so glad you got your meds! I bet that did brighten your day!:happydance:

Amanda, that's okay hon...you can call me either Beth or Bethany. No preference really:flower:

Ashe, sorry to hear about your pelvic rest. I had something weird happen with my last delivery. I had him when I was almost 38 weeks and I woke up and went to the bathroom and there was a LOT of blood there. It scared me and I had DH call the doctor and he said I needed to get to the hospital ASAP. I was concerned but I still felt him moving around a lot so I knew he was okay. They checked me and I was already about 4 cm dilated. But they had to test the blood or something before they could give me the epi because they said all the bleeding wasn't normal....I was so out of it in pain that I still don't know why I had all of that bleeding but he obviously wasn't in any danger because I had a natural delivery and said everything was fine after the test results came back. When I go back to the doctor again I'm going to ask him if they found out what the problem was because all of that kind of worries me for next time...I don't know if the placenta was just starting to come a little loose or what it was. Anyway, I wish you a lot of luck with your next appointment. I know how stressful it all is:hugs:To answer your question, I'm on CD10...with my long-ass cycles I have no clue when I'll ovulate, lol, but I've been taking some natural stuff this cycle so maybe it will help it along. Who knows:shrug:

Hope everyone is doing well. Love and :hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Thanks Beth. That's so scary about what you went through with your last pregnancy. It sounds like you either had a previa that started to separate as your body was getting ready to delivery or just a plain old placental abruption. So glad everything turned out OK. I've heard that previas are more common with women who have had c-secs in the past or who have had a lot of children. Dunno. Anyway, you should be fine with your next one, no two are every the same! Can't wait to hear when you'll be Oing again. I used to have crazy long cycles (31-45 days) but I took that Fertility Blend vitamine supplement from GNC and the next month I had a 28 day cycle and conceived. I didn't put much credit into the vitamins until I finally O'd on time and got prego! You should check them out if your eggy doesn't get preggy this month!

Loves to my girls!


----------



## waiting2012

Howdy! :mamafy: 

Yeah, I'm in an "Ok" mood today..:rofl:...

Ashe--I imagine the counseling is because anything is possible with placenta previa--you could have preterm labor, emergency c-section, etc...I don't see anything being wrong with the baby--just problems with the delivery..I'm glad they are sending you to a specialist to keep an eye on it..And did your ob really say "no tampons??" Ummm...Why would you be sticking one of those up there anyways....:rofl::dohh::dohh::dohh: I had to do pelvic rest with Adrian because I had an irratible uterus and it made things a little hairy especially after sex, plus I got out of doing any vacuuming or heavy lifting..LOL..

Andi--I agree with Jenn--its time to lay the law down with your guest..Dude..She's is truely milking it for all its worth! That would truely piss me off to no end!:growlmad: On a plus--so happy you got your meds!!:happydance::happydance: So when do you get to start them? Do you take them now or when AF is gone?? Wowzer!! You might just need a bigger vehicle!! :dohh::happydance::thumbup::winkwink:

Beth--CD 10 huh? I'm not far ahead of you, but we aren't trying right now either..Not using anything to prevent:dohh: but that's because I absolutely detest condoms--ugh..Nothing worse than feeling a "rubber" weiner...:rofl::rofl::rofl::blush::blush: I'll take my chances with the real thing...:rofl:.....I'm just loving this weather, but I know it will be hotter than cooter-brown before long--its a nice 73 degrees--and its the end of May--IN TEXAS! :dohh::wacko: I know once the temps warm back up, I'll be longing to jumping into your pool again! 

So...Seems today is CD 14 for me...O'ing? Who knows...Not using OPKS, not checking my temps (which I only half assed did anyways), not checking my cp or cm--what's the point:shrug: I don't think I'm O'ing anyways..I've felt some pinches in the pelvic area--mostly on the left side for a few days now--but I just think it's the cyst(s)... I got a FB message from my cousin who lives in Cali, and she is recovering from a hysterectomy..She's about 5-10 years older than me--never actually met--but anyways, she had a grapefruit sized fibroid so they removed it all...She just got married a few years ago but they don't have any children, just their cats..She's ok with that, she said she never saw herself having kids anyways..But it makes me sad..Not for her--because it doesn't bother her to know she can't have children at all and I'm glad her fibroid wasn't cancerous, but even though its my dad's side of the family--my mom had to have a hysterectomy to because of cysts and fibroids--makes me feel like 2 strikes against me on that end...My finger is slowly healing where it had those bubbly like blisters on it.. I need to get in to the family doctor and get my labs done to check for lupus--but I keep putting it off..I know...Don't need to tell me...I should make the effort to go, but with everything else going on--its not a high priority right now...They treat it with steroids, and the biggest problems with it are the rashes and skin problems, fatigue and flu-like sx (body aches)..Lets see, I'm 38--I feel that shit all the time anyways...

Oh, well...Someone asked about Jason--yes, he is still working with the guy doing the fences...If I can remember I'll get the link to the guys website--seems he ships his fences all over the US..He's one of a few people who still makes these "old fashioned" iron fences--he makes beds too--Jason showed me some of his "plans" that you can choose from--I asked him if he would get a discount if he built it and we bought the materials..They are quite beautiful..

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

Holy Schnapple!

Just looking at my Cntdwn2pg Cycle calendar--just keeping track of bd days, and flow days--and shnizzle sticks...I guess Jason won't be getting his usual Father's day bd..:rofl:..I should start on or before then...Yay me! I guess that means I need to get him a real gift for Father's day this year??? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey my ladies :) I had my doctors appt. today. Right side 12 follicles...left side 10  more than I've EVER had in my lifetime LMAO....PLUS I start my meds tomorrow morning I've never been so excited to take medications in all my life LOL!!!!!

On a BRIGHTER note :) DH an I decided after today they had to go.....my son was in his bed without pants on an his underpants were on completely backward....the girl has an 11 year old daughter an she was roaming the hallway when DH found DS.....I WAS IRATE ...well found out he's been pissing the bed since the day they got here....so in a mad fit I made him a doc appt an told the girl she had to go by Saturday.

Also DH is moving to night shift...who knows when we will get to baby dance :\ but we will work it in sometime I guess....this is just too much to handle at once.

Anyways since DH was moving to nights we figured we couldn't handle 4 kids while he's trying to get sleep! So in that fact when I called an told her what happened with my son an the whole they have been touching eachother hands on too much just was too much for me an her drinking popping pills she had to leave. I had no other choice I dealt as long as I could an tried to do the right thing but I just felt like I was being ran over...so I guess I did the RIGHT thing in the end.

Anyways start my Femara/Letrazole on tomorrow morn...for 5 days then I go to do the injections starting on next Wednesday evening :) woot woot :) can't wait....I'll be back later gonna try to go out w/ some friends tonight :) I NEED A BREAK!


----------



## waiting2012

OMG Andi! Geesh--good riddens I say! What a royal B'! You have more patience than I do--I mean, really..I would have taken her shit and thrown it in the f'ing front yard! :growlmad:

Sorry to hear about your boy! at first reading it--I thought it was one of her kids that had been peeing the bed--:dohh:--and what is up with the 11 year old?? Lord, help you hun!
Great news about the follicles and the meds--keep the hope alive that at least one of those puppies pops like a bad zit on prom night! :rofl:

I wonder if your little one's issues could be a uti or bladder infection..It could also be just anxiety if this is new for him--did it start when the visitors came to stay? I would talk to him--I mean--don't get me wrong--I speak only from experience--if the 11 year old was up wandering around--it's possible there was some inappropriate contact between her and your son..I know that is the last thing ya'll want to think about right now--but emmm..Like I said, I speak from *experience* very, very, personal experience...I'll be glad to fill you in through a PM, but don't want it aired out here for whoever "googles" to get their hands on--ya know?...:hugs: I'm just thinking of everything that could be a reason for him wetting the bed...:hugs:..Let us know how he is hun!

On my lunch, and Jason is coming up to get me--I have to be back at 12:30--so I don't know if I'll make it back at that time or not--depends on if I'm the schoolers teacher...

Talk to everyone soon...Jason is crossing the tracks to pick me up... :kiss:


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi everyone.

Well...one week with no migraines.... that's good for me especially lately. Here's hoping that i can go two weeks. knock on wood

Morning sickness doesn't seem as bad. some mornings I do have dry heaves because I need to eat but it's been a couple days since I actually had to run for the bathroom. God I hope this means that things are starting to get better....I was starting to get to the point where I was going to tell Josh that I wasn't having any more kids if it was going to be 9 months of this

I've been thinking a lot lately about Breast feeding and whether or nto I want to or not. When I was pregnant with Matty...I was so gung ho. I was going to and it was going to be fine but then I didn't end up producing and we had to use formula...this time around I'm just thinking about if it works, I'll not have the same kind of freedom I had with Matty....I know it sounds really selfish and I"m sorry...I just can't help but feel doubts because I was so disapointed with my pregnancy and post partum all together last time.... I was considering just maybe pumping and using a bottle. Josh wants me to do it, he said that if I don't, I'll regret it. I guess I have lots of time and maybe once peanut starts getting bigger and it seems more real I may feel differently.

Well I found out yesterday that the OB I was referred to is actually the head of Obstetrics at my local hospital and that he's a awesome doctor. turns out that he was the doctor on call when my girlfriend had her etopic. (this baby's future godmother) the only thing she said was that he had sausage fingers. You know what, that doesn't bother me. I will take sausage fingers over that bitch I had that told my pelvis was too small to deliver naturally any day. sorry if I offended anyone with that b word...but she really was a b.... she did a great job on my incision but I don't think I should have had to have one in the first place.

I go and see my fam doc once more on June 12...but i"m on the cancellation list. Turns out that they are really booked up and he's going on holidays again. I'll talk to him about the migraines. However, my mom has the same doctor and she happened to mention that I was having bad ones and he said that it's unfortunate because they are hormone related. It just further justifies my decision that after I'm done having kids of having a full hysterorectomy. (sp?) I know ti seems kind of drastic but with all the problems I've had my whole life....I just dont' want to deal with it anymore if there is no point. Josh doesn't want to be the one to go and get fixed anyway. I guess we'll just have to see how it goes.

I had this really weird dream that I was a college student and I knew I was pregnant by my best friend but the tests kept coming negative. I went to the nurse and she gave me an injection in my belly saying that it would get rid of the baby and I didn't have a choice. It's was a freaky dream and I don't know what prompted it. :cry:

anyway...gotta go girls. I"ll talk later. HOpe everyone is doing good.

Lots of love :hugs:

btw...love Cam's nursery. sooo sweet. and Ashe...thinking of you while on yoru bed rest. HOpe it's nothing too serious


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awesome that your going to lunch with your sweetie :) 

I duno he's been wetting the bed off and on and I put it off as NORMAL but now....I keep finding his dirty wet pee'd on undies under the bed its now a hazardous thing an he needs to put them in the dirty clothes. 

Maybe I'm wrong but I got so upset yesterday because he's peed in 3 pair of undies in 3 days in the middle of the night....so when I found them I was IRATE because he's been sleeping in the bed he's pissed in...THANK GOD my mom bought water proof serta mattresses for my kids! So it didn't soak in but still had an odor an I had to get the Odo Ban out....thank God for that stuff it smells much better in that room....

Anyways I was so irritated I made him do the laundry.....he had to wash the undies an the bedsheets I'm no longer doing it. I think hes peeingon the bed b/c he's done nothing but been HORRIBLE since the girls been here. She was SUCH a bad influence....I asked him yesterday if he had kissed her b/c she wanted to walk him to school everyday...so yesterday after the drama yesterday morning the little girl tried to walk him to school an Jason yelled at her an said NO your not walking with him to school today.

Anyways I'm going to tell the doc what could or could not have happened but I've been SUPER DUPER worried. Their mom hasn't been watching the kids I had an I couldn't keep my eyes on 4 kiddos an keep the house cleaned up to. So its some my fault since I was doing dishes an cleaning up kitchen area an I took my eyes off them for an hour :( who knows what happened then because bitch was layin in her bed taking a nap in the middle of the damned day! I was IRRITATED...SO GLAD SHES GONE.....

So when I told her she had to leave she was PISSED wrote it all over fb....hers....thank GOD I just kept my mouth shut her friends will TRULY see who she is when she starts staying with them.....they can be her chauffer an drive her around while shes drinkin/doped on her pills IM NOT ANYMORE :) BAHAHAHAHAHA.....

Well its 10 am I guess I better take my darn pills LOL THANK GOD ITS FRIDAY!


I HAD HORRID DREAMS WHILE PREGNANT!! 

...and the breastfeeding thing...I did it for 3 months then after that...I stopped making milk and I regretted not trying to pump it back....so I say try it for as long as tolerated your hubby is right....you WILL regret if you don't at least try :) :hugs: :hug:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...hope you're all doing well.

Andi, sounds like you did the right thing booting out the houseguest:thumbup:Having a guest can really make things harder....especially when they take advantage of you. Your follicles sound great...how are your meds going so far?

Jenn and Tanya, neither of you have long to go...do the two of you have everything ready or is it still a process in the works?

Ashe, thank you for telling me about the Fertility Blend! I'm going to do what I've been doing this cycle and see how it goes, but if it doesn't go well then I'll definitely be giving it a try! Seems like it's gotten some good reviews, too.:thumbup:

Steph, yeah, last weekend we got up to about 96 here....that's really hot, really early for May! To top it off I didn't even get to get in the pool:growlmad:DH and I kinda got into it about him trying to teach both of the boys to swim and how he could only handle 1 at a time so he basically wanted me to stay in with the younger one to watch him so he could be out with our oldest. I don't know how to swim so I wouldn't have been any help I guess:wacko: Hope you have a good lunch with hubby!

Mandy, hope you're doing good and hope the MS and headaches are staying away!:thumbup:

Amanda, how is your MS doing? You'll have to post a pic soon of your bump:flower:

I'm a little depressed...my ex just showed up to pick up DD. Like I've said before, you would think after almost 9 years of this that it would get easier, but it never does:nope:I always miss her so much.:cry:

Hope everyone has a great Friday and a great weekend.:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been MIA the last couple days - we lost internet, but it's back now! I did a ton of housecleaning earlier this week, but have spent the last two days just reading - all day!

Ash, glad to hear you're back home and that you had a good time with the family. Hope everything turns out at your specialist appt on the 11th. That's the day before my next appt.

Beth, as for your question... We have pretty much everything ready, just waiting for baby to arrive. Only about 8 weeks left now (or less!)

Jenn - happy 32 weeks!!! Gettin' down to the home stretch now!!! :dance:

I may be on and off today, but probably won't be on over the weekend. Tomorrow my dad will be here to ride Takoda again for me, and then Sunday I need to see if I can get hubby to help me with some stuff around the house. If I don't make it back today, hope everyone has a great weekend!

Love ya!
:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So sorry Beth :( that is hard I know I hate when my ex is in the US an takes my son for a couple weeks an it only happens every few years but still breaks my heart because I don't trust him with my child :( but he is his child to....so I totally know that feeling!

Just took the first 2 Femara pills I'm on double the normal dose taking 5 mg instead of 2.5mg....I take two tablets....I duno WHY but I'm okay because I trust the doctor he's doing his best to help me out an he wanted to try this to save me the IVF costs which was REALLY super duper of him! I LOVE HIM to death he came an was helping show me how to do my injections yesterday an he was OFF yesterday it was just a scan day it was surgery day for him so I was surprised to see him but it was nice.....

OK enough with my going on about the doctor.

My baby boy ..well I just had to wake him up at 10:30 because he was sleeping away thank God because those girls would have woken him up hours ago an if he doesnt get his sleep....HES GRUMPY like YESTERDAY :( so I'm glad he FINALLY got some sleep!

Its so quiet around here ITS AMAZING :) I'm SO HAPPY!


----------



## waiting2012

Beth.. Sorry to hear you didnt get to enjoy the pool! I am sure you will! Lol.. I am sitting in the car while Jason ran into Walmart for dog and cat food... It was still a bit earlier for eating lkunch so he cashed his check, got flea dip for the animals, and now here.. I wanted to stay and piddle my phone..

Feeling more twingey cramps on the right side today.. Calendar i use says today is ovulation day.. I let the dh do his thing the last two nights so hopefully he will let me skip tonight..lol..
Jason wants me to come with him for his next visit just to puss his mother off..lol but he has to work till 2or 3 sunday so not sure what we will do..

Mandy, i BF Wes and had milk issues to ut did it for 6months.. Damn kid would not use a pacifier or bottle! With Adrian, i bottle fed but on day 4 i felt so guilty for not BF and did try but she would not take the breast. Next time God willing, breasdt and bottle feeding...

Andi- what a laugh! She actually called you out on FB for making her leave??? Shes got to be dumber than a box of rocks!:rofl:

Beth- it will get easier hun.. As far as your dd havi.g to go for her visits..:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

As far as BF'ing goes, with my oldest, I actually BF her until she was nearly 2...she was very hard to wean. Then after I had my second I was BF'ing him and it was all going fine and then when he was 3 months I found out I was preggo again. I had only had 1 AF then the next time, BOOM, lol. My doctor told me I could still feed him for a while and there was no need to rush into weaning him. I continued until he was about 8 months and my milk started to dry up. Then with my last one I was BFing him constantly and he just still seemed so hungry and got very thin. I look back at pics now and can't believe he got so skinny. He's still kind of a thin child now, but not like he was then:wacko:So I switched him over to formula when he was a few months old and I think it was best for him because he finally started putting on a little weight. I think I had enough milk, but I don't think there was enough fat in it or something. With my next child I think I'll play it by ear. I'll try to BF but if I don't feel like he/she is gaining weight properly then I'll probably do the same as my last one and just go totally to formula feeding. I think BF'ing is best, but sometimes our bodies just won't cooperate:dohh:


----------



## waiting2012

Well, this is going to be easy, easy...lol.. Have the schoolers back in the youth rec room.. Some are watching a movie, playing pool, playing ping pong, barbies, their DSs or army toys.. .. Adrian is in 7th heaven because her new "love" which happens to be my bosses son..lol, is here.. She has had a crush on him for A LONG time..Joseph used to goto school with Sahara before my MIL pulled her from her old school.. He's in 8th grade (this next year) and Adrian will be in 6th.. I am sure its just a summer crush..lol
He's a good kid and grown up quite a bit from what he used to be...
Funny too,Wes never liked him and Sahara would run to his mom everyday after school and tattle on him..:rofl:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Steph, glad your fingers hurting and I really hope you do ovulate this cycle! You sound stress free at the moment so that's good too ;)

Andi, sorry to hear that AF is being a pain in the a** :( I hope all the pain eases soon for you!! Glad you got your meds though!! Fingers crossed!!
Glad to hear you stood up to your house guests too and that they are leaving/left! You definitely don't need the added stress!!

Jenn, I think i'm gonna have to work til the end, well at least up until 2 weeks before my due date, don't think we could afford for me to leave any sooner :( Wish I could though, I'm struggling a bit already haha. When do you start maternity leave?

Ash, how are you feeling? I hope everything works out perfectly, sorry to hear you've been put on rest though, but how great about the no sex bit. Haha i'm so mean but that's all OH wants at the moment and it's the LAST thing I wanna do lol. Also glad to hear that your sisters memorial went well. I wish I had better words to say, but I hope you and your family are doing alright, though I know it must be a very hard time for you all :hugs:

Beth, that's crazy about your last delivery and must have been pretty scary!! It would be good if you could find out what happened, just so your prepared for next time. Oh and fingers crossed you ovulate early!! :)

Mandy, glad to hear your nausea is easing!! How're the headaches treating you? Sorry to hear about the dream you had too, that must have been awful!! I actually had a dream early hours of this morning that I had gone to the doctors and saw blood, I remember feeling absolutely terrified in my dream. I think its because I read last night about someone having a miscarriage at 12/13 weeks, it freaked me a bit considering I had another scan today, I was a bit worried going in, thank gosh all is fine though!!

Tanya, how's maternity leaving treating you?

Have I missed anything? 

As for me, had my scan today, baby looks perfect!! It was the NT scan too and the ratio they gave me was 1/5553!! Absolutely stoked, I didn't think anything would be wrong but just so good to have a good number :) I was mainly thrilled about just getting to see bub again though AND we heard the heartbeat!!! It was amazing!! I was a bit teary :) Heartbeat is 163bpm and is about 6.95cm I think :) I lost all my dignity though when we were driving there, and while I was stopped at a set of lights, I started vomiting :( THANK GOSH I had plastic bags in the back and they didn't have HOLES in them, well one did, but luckily OH picked up the right one, could have been so so bad :\ hahaha. 

Poor OH though, we both took Friday off work coz he was in pain with his teeth and I just wasn't feeling well, he ended up having to goto the dentist and they said his gum was so swollen coz one of his wisdom teeth was pushing on another tooth so they had to remove the other tooth, but had to wait til the swelling went down, anyway afterwards his neck and gums started swelling even more so we went back today and they ended up just taking the tooth out and said that all the swelling could have cut off his air supply!! Lucky it didn't!! He's still a bit swollen though after having the tooth removed but the anaesthetic or whatever is still in action so he isn't in pain :) poor thing cant eat though until it wares off!! And then he can't eat hot food or drink much, and can only have soft food. Gosh he's brave, couldn't bare having my teeth out :\ so in 2 days between the dentist and the scan we'd spent about $500!! Oops, although it could have been worse if we have to goto a dental surgeon!!

Also been having a bit of trouble sleeping too!! I fall asleep okay but I keep waking through the night and cant get back to sleep, it gives me so much anxiety :( Anyone else have this issue with pregnancy?

Sure there was more I was going to say but I can't remember haha.

Hope all is well, i'll upload scan and bump photos soon! :) xx


----------



## waiting2012

Awe great news Amanda! I am betting theres a wittle girl in there!! Sorry about your luv's teeth! As you probably know, going through some of that with Wes.. 
I always had problems getting to sleep at night, and obviously still do lol..its about 345am hete.. I am probably going to try and lay down, Jason went to bed several hours ago so no nookie-thank God..lol.. I am not sur if I am Oing or did today or friday lol, becuz I had some pretty painful pelvic pains earlier in the evening.. Ugh.. Probably my cysts, who knows...
Well going to head off.. Cant wait to see your pics Amanda!:happydance:


----------



## AmandaBaby

Thanks Steph. Awee yes how is Wes going with his teeth? Hopefully not too bad!
OH is looking a lot more livelier at the moment which is great! 
Eeep, I hope I can sleep tonight, I woke at 2.30am this morning and was struggling to get back to sleep between the neighbours party and OH's heavy breathing AND my feeling like I wanted to be sick so I ended up sleeping on the futon in the spare room (soon to be babies room) haha, not the comfiest and I woke a few times but I got back to sleep pretty easy thank gosh! Hope tonight is better! 
Hope your sound asleep now too :) Isn't it just annoying with ov pains, etc, like it's so bloody hard to pinpoint!! >.<


----------



## AmandaBaby

I forgot to add photos!!!
Here's 2 scan photos from today as well as todays bump (13 weeks).
Any guesses on gender? ;)
 



Attached Files:







13weeks.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 8









13weeks2.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 9









13 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## calebsmom06

It might be a girl! nTo me the forehead looks rounded but I am not so good at that, I found info about the skull theory


That boys have a more sloped/rounded forehead/head shape & girls have more of a flat forehead & pointy chin. please look at your US picture and predict 

Male and Female Cranium Differences 

Most important skull differences between men and women are indicated by the letter value on the figure to the left and described below:

A) The mans cranial mass is more blocky and massive compared to the females which is rounder and tapers at the top.
B) Temporal Ridge - runs along the outer side of the upper skull creating the square shaped of the upper head. More prominent in men than women.
C) A woman's supraorbital margin (the ridge above the eyes) is sharper, while the males is rather round and dull.
D) The Zygomatic bone (the cheekbone that lies under the lower eye ridge) is more pronounced on the male skull.
E) The Mandible (lower jaw) bone of a woman is rounded, while the male's is squared.
F) Frontal bone Ã¢â&#8218;¬â&#8364;&#339; forehead structure terminates at the brow. The male forehead is lower and more slopping.
G) Men have a deeper cranial mass.
H) The supercilary arch is large and pronounced in the man.
I) A males gonion (most posterior inferior point on angle of mandible) is more flared out and sharply angled.
J) The teeth of men tend to be larger.



.. 
Amanda-I plan on continuing to work until the doc says to stop, I reduced my workdays to 4 though instead of 5. Anyways I have to leave for work so TTYL. Sorry I dont have time to respond to everyone


----------



## AmandaBaby

Thanks for the info Jenn! :) I was thinking the same thing about being a girl. But I wasn't sure, it's all so confusing!! If it wasn't for me having 2 weeks holidays left i'd probably work til the end, although I don't know how haha. My sister worked up until christmas eve, which just so happened to be the day before she went into labour (Christmas day) I have no idea how she did it though!!! That's good you've dropped your working days back to 4 as well :) x


----------



## bnporter81

Well, girls, I probably won't be on much this weekend. I have to go pick DH up at his job here in about an hour. We had the transmission go out on our newer car...it's only 5 years old. DH was on his way to work and it went out so I had to load up the boys and take him to work and come back home. Didn't get home until about 10:30 last night:sleep:So now I have to pick him up and we have to hunt around to find out how much a transmission will be and try to figure out how in the world we're going to handle it especially after all the freakin money we've spent on the pool:dohh: We called DH's mom to ask about borrowing the money until tax time, and she was pretty crappy. Guess she seems to think we just have an extra $3000 laying around! Big, fat LOL...I wish!!:dohh:

Amanda, sooo precious....and your bump is adorable as well. I think it's a girl, too:flower:

Jenn, that's really cool....I never heard any of that stuff on predicting the sex!

Love and hugs


----------



## waiting2012

Hey ladies...
Managed to get about 2 hours of sleep before Jason got up for work... I was a bad girl...lol :blush:.. I woke the hubby up and well...:blush: lets just say AwEsOmE!!! Lol...I am aure theres not a snowballs chance in hell that egg is getting taken over with the amount of :sex: we had..lol I am sure we scared that sucker!!:rofl:

Amanda-still saying girl..i dont see a flag pole...lol love the bump and u/s pics hun! Sorry you ended up on the futon:hugs:

Beth-sorry to hear about your car troubles!:hugs:.. Def been there hun! Hopefully it wont be to expensive.. Might be cheaper to have the current one rebuilt rather than getting a new one... Something to check into.. 

Jenn-thats pretty cool info! Maybe some day i can put it to use...

Got to clean up the house..ugh better get her done though...lol.. :kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

Hello and happy Monday!
I am not sure where everyone was over the weekend but hope everyone had a good one!
Beth were you able to find out about the transmission? Hopefully that is going ok!:hugs:

So ladies, updates!!! Please!!! I will post more from my computer at lunch...
Till then, ya ll have a good day!


----------



## TandA08

Hi ladies! :hugs:
Beth sorry to hear about the transmission - I'm having problems with my truck too. The motor is dying, and we are quickly running out of time to get me a decent baby vehicle! Talk about stress, right?

Steph, glad to hear you and DH are enjoying yourselves!!!! :haha:

Amanda, great to hear from you! Beautiful scan pics, and love the bump pic!

As for me, I was up most of the night with the good ol' diarrhea :sick: And now I just feel drained today. Just gonna relax. Hubby and I got the rest of the house thoroughly cleaned yesterday, as in moving furniture and vacuuming under EVERYTHING! Very much needed!

Hope everyone else had a good weekend!


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi Everyone!

I had a pretty good weekend. Friday we had a huge storm so we stayed in side and ordered pizza. Saturday my mom ended up taking Matty for the evening and Josh and I went to the comic book store and then went and saw a movie and Sunday I had the day to myself and Josh took Matty to his first Blue Jays Game. I've still been Migraine free for 10 days! Yeah! Maybe the fact that I'm officially in the second trimester and the placenta has taken over with the hormones so maybe they've gone down and it's not overloading my system anymore....plus I've been eating frequently.

Can't wait to get my second ultrasound...whenever that is. Not sure if my fam doc will send me or if I have to wait until the 26th when i see the OB.

I hope it's sooner. I'd just like to see peanut again since the last one was barely a blurb. Still a little anxious and nervous. but since they do gender scan at 16 weeks he'll probably just let the Ob send me.

I"m still thinking girl. I just have that feeling. Guess we'll find out soon enough.

So yeah....14 weeks! Seems time has flown by.

Still get sick but it's not every day at least. I can live with sick and heartburn if the migraines go away.

Sunday is my Nonna's birthday and we're going to Swiss Chalet. Which is awesome (note the sarcasm) because it's a rotisserie Chicken place and I cannot stomach Chicken at all. Guess I'll get a ceasar salad or a burger...or both. Don't really have much choice. lol. and Josh ahs to work that day too so I have to go with my parents. ug.

anyway, that's my mini update. Hope everyone is doing well.

:hugs:


----------



## Kahlan83

forgot to add some pictures of Matty
 



Attached Files:







IMGP4919.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3









IMGP4927.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3









IMGP4924.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3


----------



## waiting2012

As promised ladies...:wacko: my wild update...LOL:haha:

Lets see...besides the dh's and I little tryst the day after scheduled O'--we also got to it on sunday morning too..:blush: although my body was completely worn from saturday and it didn't feel quite as good...:haha::wacko: I just hope not doing it on friday was enough to help us miss the egg..I'm not using OPKs right now, so I can only hope... I like dtd 2 days then skip a day--keeps Jason from wanting it everyday, and I remain pretty satisified too since using the progesterone has made me hormonally "in tune" so to speak and its speaking a "Mojo" kind of song..LOL..:haha:
Speaking of Sunday..Jason worked till around noon then came up to the church since we were having our first of the month potluck..Then to Walmart for a few groceries until he and Adrian went to meet his mom in Decatur to go see MIB 3... I made him take her. She had every right to go since its her sister too.. Seems they had a good time cause they didn't get home till really late last night. Jason said they went to the movie then back to his mom's house and the girls watched tv and movie there until his stepdad got home, then they went to eat, and came back to her house and the girls finished watching whatever it was at they were watching there. That's how it used to be although instead of all the back and forth to town, Adrian would have stayed the night with her sister. I'm not saying I'm ready for that, but I'm glad that the girls are spending time together. Yes, Sahara needs to know her dad, but one day we'll be gone and the girls will only have each other. I don't have siblings, and I know one day when my parents are gone--I won't have anyone like that..Make sence? I'm not ready to draw the line at a truce, I don't think it is me that needs to do it and even Jason said--"Better not come, you'll say something to piss everyone off"...:rofl: He knows me well. I'm not like his ex wife and I will not kiss her ass...She better pucker up and be ready to :kiss: mine because if I wanted to be a real bitch--I wouldn't allow what time she's gotten with Adrian. But then again, that would only hurt Adrian and Sahara--so I can think it, but probably wouldn't do it unless she really did something that I knew my kids wouldn't recover from. 
AFM...Tanya--your not the only one with diarrhea...I had, ummm... some explosive stuff this am...:blush::wacko: and my stomach has been flip flopping all day..I thought it was because I hadn't eaten, so I ate..Then I thought maybe it was my Diverticulitis, but it doesn't hurt down low like before--its all up high in the center of my stomach...just really sucks to have these waves of stomach pain and upset while trying to work, but as long as its not coming up--I'm not going to complain..
I told ya'll I'd get ya the link to Jason's work..So you can see what he does..I will post it in a minute..Jason's boss was sick for awhile and had a couple of brothers working for him, they ran his business into the ground and he is slowly building it back. He asked Jason if he would like to take over someday. He would even finance the business so that eventually, it would be Jason's business; contacts and all. Like most construction companies--they are down in time a lot in the winter, but we've been there before--you have to budget accordingly so you don't lose your ass in the winter months when its bill time. I'm actually kind of excited..I know its not what he went to school for, but its like God brought the two of them together and Jason likes what he is doing. They are going to Victoria and Corpus Christi this coming weekend to deliver fences too--Shame I can't go with them Jenn! 

Mandy--glad the migraines are gone!! I wouldn't wish them on anyone--and I bet your right--by now the placenta is working and doing its job so the up and down fluctuations are probably over!:happydance: Can't wait to see your next pic hun! Matty looks too cute!:flower:

Tanya--hope you get some good luck in the vehicle department--your right, not a whole lot of time left for going and finding something! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

You can go to Texas Iron Fence and Gate Company for the complete website..But here are some pics of what they build.. Completely solid--not hollow centered like some of the "knock-off"s are..









There are other patterns for the beds--this was just a pic they have on the website, and the fences are endless because you can customize it...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Amanda thanks for the bump pic and ultrasounds how adorable :)

Jenn thats interesting info on how to know between boy/girl :) thanks for sharing...hopefully soon I'll get to use that info.

So its just me an the boys and DH is now officially on night shift. 

Tomorrow night is our first adoption class....I'm SO NERVOUS...but excited at the same time! Then Wednesday is my next Fertility appt. to check how my eggies are progressing :) HOPING for GOOD NEWS :)...then Wed. evening should be my first shot. I'm gonna try to get DH to video tape it an somehow load up on youtube LOL...then I'll share with you ladies...I'm NERVOUS but SO FREAKIN EXCITED :) I can't wait to see where this gets us....either way I'm happy I think I'm getting over the whole needing a baby thing...I feel its so much work that whatever happens now is all in God's hands an I'm weirdly FINE with it at this point :) I am just glad the doc is TRYING to help us out a little more!


----------



## Affyash

HI girls! Sorry I was MIA for the weekend, I've been feeling like crap and I'm pretty stressed out. I am still dealing with this home purchasing drama. We still haven't heard back on the original house we put the offer in on. The banks are taking their sweet time. So, we've put offers in on several others in the meantime, and we haven't gotten any of those. Blah. So, it's just stressful, looking at places, loving them, putting offers in, not getting them and then starting all over. I feel drained. Plus the pregnancy and it's potential complications, plus work overload, plus my sister's upcoming formal service in Dever, yada yada yada. 

But, I'm doing good otherwise! I think of you guys all the time!!!

Steph, I'm glad you and hubby are having a good time too. I know you don't want to go the doc to find out if you have Lupus, but I think they could do a simple blood test!? You should get it done and start treating yourself so that you can finally get knocked up for good come Jan. I know, I'm bossy, I just want the best for you!

Beth I'm so sorry to hear about the transmission, what a freakin' bummer especially after having put the pool in. I hope it works out and you can get some help from your MIL. I know how that goes, too, though! Big hugs!

Andi I'm so happy to hear your houseguest is gone and I hope nothing bad happened to your little guy. That's awesome about your class tomorrow and your doc appt, I can't wait to hear how they both go!

Amanda, your pics are absolutely precious I am soo freakin' happy for you! I totally guess girl too based on the skull. I'm sorry you're having trouble sleeping, I totally do too. If I get woken up at all (which I always do cause I have to pee!) I can't go back to sleep. Hope you get to feeling and sleeping really good soon!

Mandy, those pics of Matty are so cute, especially the one of he and daddy! So sweet. Glad you had a nice weekend and got some downtime. That's great the migraines have stopped, there's nothing worse...well you know what I mean! Can't wait to find out what you're having...sooo very soon! Congrats on 14 weeks, that went by way too quick!

Tanya what a bummer about your truck too. Can you guys get a good used car? I would totally go that route. I've had both used and new and probably won't ever buy new again. Hope your tummy woes are better now and you're getting good rest. So happy for you that you're almost there! Emma can't wait to meet you!

Jenn, you too, I bet you're so excited to hold Cameron! What a wonderful time for you and Tanya. Although, I bet you're tired as hell and getting more and more uncomfortable! It's so easy to say it's such a magical time when you're not the one 30 weeks prego! LOL. At least I'll be feeling your misery soon! :) Hope things are good hun!

I think I got everyone, we'll I'm getting off work now so I'll probably be on tomorrow again. We have a ton of paperwork to do tonight cause we're trying to see if we can get a better loan/interest rate with Wells Fargo, so I kind of feel like I'm starting over! Waaaaah!

Love you!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, I am just getting settled down home after work/making dinner/cleaning up. I have a doc appointment tomorrow morning at 9 and my last 3d u/s will be thursday evening. Its the one they give free after you pay for 2. I should be on more the next few days since I dont go back to work until Friday:) I am anxious to meet Cameron! Everything is ready for him to come all we need is him! David told me today he cant wait to meet his son:) He cant wait either:)

Steph-that would be awesome if you could come to Corpus with Jason this weekend! One day right! And hope everything works out for you this month! Its good the girls got to spend time together as well, thats the way it should be. Is Sahara coming around more? Is she startiing to open up?

Andi-Hope the classes go great for you! Its exciting that your one step closer! Oh and hope you finally got the pen out of your dryer:/

Ashley-So sorry about all your housing issues, it can be really tiring and stressful but the home that is meant to be will be the one that excepts your offer and does not cause any hassle or anything, its out there and will eventually come around for you:)

Amanda-hope your still feeling ok:) How is everything? Have you been baby shopping alot?

Mandy-Matty is so cute! Glad you havent been getting anymore migraines! Hopefully it stays that way! I hope you get a scan at your next appointment so you can see your little one again!:)

Tanya-So sorry about your truck! Hopefully you can find something reasonable here soon before the baby comes, it could be in as little as 4 1/2 weeks now! 37 weeks is considered full term! And look at you clean! We told you as soon as you were home more you would get the same way! We have baby brain! I know thats all I seem to think about when I am not busy at work is my baby:) I love it:)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Pen is still in the dryer :( DH is coming home to try an help clean it before it completely dried!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww:( Thats good. He is actually leaving work to help you or he is helping when he gets home? Thats good that he is so willing to help since it was 'his' pen! You may end up with a black stained dryer:/


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Its BLUE :( an I dont want it all over my white clothes in the washer gahhhh!!! THANK GOD it wasn't in the wash with them or I'd have been REALLY mad....hes getting off early b/c he has a PT test in the morning so hes gonna come an try to get it off before he hits the hay....I'm EXHAUSTED an the smell is overwhelming at times :( I cannot stand fingernail polish remover EVER again LOL


----------



## Affyash

LOL, Andi, wow I totally missed the pen in the dryer conversation! That sucks! Glad DH came home to help, did he get it out? Hope it all worked out for you guys! And let us know how the meeting goes tonight! Good luck!

Jenn, that is so cute that David is talking about meeting his son too! My hubby is a loving guy, but he's not super affectionate and rarely says sweet things like this. I cannot believe you're almost ready to meet him!! Yay!

Steph, I totally missed the iron work post too. Those are gorgeous!! I love the bed especially. Maybe one day I'll have to order one of them! I hope DH does get to take over the business someday, that would be really neat for him. Give him a sense of ownership and manliness, LOL!

Anyway, hope you all are doing well this morning, I'll get on in a bit!


----------



## calebsmom06

Doc appointment went good, th usual measurment and listen to heartbeat:) now I'm sitting here at davids appointment for his allergies:/ hope everyone is having a good day:)


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh and steph my hubby isn't usually like that either it has just started here recently. I guess since everything is so close now


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies!

Ash great to hear from you! Sorry to hear about the house stress, I can understand how stressful that would be, and I hope that you guys find something wonderful soon! As for replacing my truck, it absolutely won't be something new, just new to me. There's no way we can afford anything new. We are trying to figure out how we are even going to afford anything at all... But it will all work out. I'm nervous about it, and sad to get rid of my truck - it has been my pride and joy (other than my horses), and I have spent days crying about losing my truck :cry: I think I'm mostly past that part of it, and just anxious now to move on, it's a necessity. My truck isn't baby friendly anyway, we had just hoped that we'd be able to get a baby vehicle and still be able to keep my truck, but if it's not running, there's no point keeping it. And at this rate, we need whatever money we can get out of it to put towards the baby vehicle. I've been spending my days on craigslist looking at vehicles....

Jenn, glad the Dr appt went well. Can't wait to see the pics from your next 3d u/s! And yes - my house is clean! :haha: 

Mandy - LOVE the pics of Matty - he is just too damn cute! And how great to hear that your migraines have been staying away and that the m/s is mostly gone! Bet that's a huge relief!! Did you say 14wks already!? WOW time sure is flying. But then, I am 32wks, and I can't believe that either!!!! And, Ash, 21 weeks - good grief where has the time gone!! 

Steph, glad that Adrian got to have a good visit with Sahara, that is important. Hopefully you guys will get to all hang out as a proper family soon! 

Well.... my tummy is requesting food, so I suppose I should go find something to eat. It's mostly settled from the other night, but it took all day yesterday to get there.


----------



## waiting2012

Hey ladies..
Sorry, i am on my phone. Didnt goto work, sent home yesterday after throwing up and it all went down hill after that... Crazy ass flu bug...I will reply to everyone tomorrow from work as today just trying to rest up and drink my gatorade..
Will have a lot to reply to, too..lol


----------



## TandA08

Ohhhh Steph I hope you feel better soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...hope you're all doing well. I feel like I've missed out on a lot here:dohh:

Steph, bless your heart....I hope you get to feeling better soon:hugs:

Tanya, I hope you're able to get a different vehicle soon. Car troubles are definitely something you don't want to have to worry about when it gets close to baby time!:wacko:

Jenn, glad to hear your appointment went well. Bet you can't wait for the ultrasound:happydance:

Andi, I hope you were able to get the pen out. I know that must have been a mess:dohh: Hope this cycle is going well for you.

Mandy, those pics of your little boy were adorable. He's a real cutie:flower: Glad your MS and headaches are easing up.

Ashe, I hope the house situation gets figured out. We were trying to get a new house when I was about 6 months pregnant. Nothing like adding on the extra stress during pregnancy:wacko:

AFM, still trying to get one of the vehicles fixed since we had it break down the day after the other one. It should be fixed later today but it will be about 3-400 dollars. Gosh, I feel like screaming and pulling my hair out with all of the crap. Oh, and to top it off, we got the electrical bill from when they put in all the wires and stuff for the pool and it was freaking $1600.:growlmad:Really, really starting to wish we'd never gotten the pool:wacko:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I vomited all day Sunday b/c of a hangover :( lol....I hadnt drank like that in over 5 years...woopsy.....

I sure hope your feeling better from the bug Steph :(

I woke up this morning and well :( glad the garbage can was next to my bed....I'm sick again....and this time I think its hormones/medications doing it.....I'm SO STINKING SICK an I duno why I guess maybe the ultrasound will show SOME REASON AS TO WHY!!!


A little worried about OHSS...I'll find out today for sure though....

I'll update when I get home...for now I gotta go :)


----------



## calebsmom06

Ohhh Beth! Soooo terrible about the electric bill! That is outrageous! Did they tell you it could be that much? That would stress me out! That much money to have a big tub of water in the back yard:/ I had gone the walmart route this year. I got my son a 99 dollar 2 1/2 foot deep pool and it has a filter, it was a pain to put together but I couldnt imagine going through what you are going through! And to think thast eventually I wanted a big pool like that, not sure anymore after whats going on with you, I hope things start to look up for you:(
Steph-so sorry you are so sick:( Are you feeling better today at all? I hope you were able to get some rest and feel better today!
I need to get off here and clean up my house and get errands done so I can have the rest of the day to myself:) Hope everyone has a great day and I will check back later:)


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh and Andi! Be careful how much you drink girly! Let us know how your doc appointment goes today!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

EM :) well apparently I'm vomiting because I'm about to ovulate LMAO....they didnt know my cycle would stay as usual with the hormones...woops my body is stubborn...so looks like 2 follistim injections one today one tomorrow TRIGGER SHOT Is now FRIDAY not Monday!

ALSO....My right side is the one thats dominant an the largest follicle at the moment is 18 mm :) the follistim will help the others to grow I'm assuming so I might have a few more to join :) woot woot!


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow well good luck with all of that! Maybe this will be your month! No more drinking, you might have a baby growing in there!


----------



## calebsmom06

Just got a call, my 3d ultrasound is rescheduled from thursday to Monday:( Apparently something on their machine broke and they are waiting on a part to come in:( I hope they get it by Monday! And my next doc appoint. is June 20th, I think at that point is when I start going weekly. I am so nervous but anxious and impatient all at the same time!


----------



## TandA08

Steph - hope you're feeling better today! :hugs:

Beth - 2 cars broken!? Yikes that sucks!!! And holy crap on the electric bill for the pool!!

Jenn, enjoy your day to yourself!!


----------



## waiting2012

Before posting just need to test my connection..Ugh..Its about to storm!


----------



## waiting2012

F'me running!...I had a nice post all typed up and was just closing it and all and hit the backspace--EVERYTHING gone! :growlmad:

Ok, lets see again...

Tanya--when you are done cleaning there, hop on a plane and come clean my house, ok??:haha: How is the vehicle hunt going?

Jenn--Can't wait for your next U/S pic! I'm sorry they moved the date, but just think of how much more Cameron will have grown between now and then! 

Mandy--Migraine Free!:happydance: So glad the pregnancy is easing up on you!!

Ashe--Sorry you are having a time of it right now! Hope the house thing pulls through! And sounds like your little girl is being a pain in the arse--Adrian was mine...I had an EASY pg with Wesley..Then Adrian came along...:dohh: It'll get better hun!

Amanda--How are things DownUnder?? Hope all is going good!

Beth--Welcome to my world! Everytime things seem to be going good--someone shits on our parade and it all goes haywire..It will get better hun! When life brings us down, remember--only way to go from here--and that is UP! It will get better sweetie!:hugs:

Andi--put the alcohol down, and get your man's winky up! :rofl::rofl:..Wow! You could have a :bfp: at the end of this month--how exciting!!!

Beth--forgot to find out where you are cycle wise--or are you sure? I mean it sounds like with everything going on--it may be a distant thought for you..:hugs: Just don't let the stress of it all keep your body from doing what its supposed to..It will be ok!:hugs:

As for me--feeling much better today..Yesterday, felt like I was hit with a Mack truck..Everything hurt..This morning Jason was complaining about his shoulders hurting--I told him not to kiss me...:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Cycle wise--I'm possibly 5 dpo..I don't know and don't care..I am only keeping track of our bd' days--I've always done that anyways...11 years of knowing when we have sex..:rofl::dohh:
Our bd days so far have been May 28, 30, 31; June 2, 3, 5 so far... that's basically 2 days-yes/1 day-no...Its much easier than every other day and chances are slim and none that anything happens this month..I'm looking forward to AF arriving like clockwork--spotting on the 15th or 16th and AF officially here the 17th...I was a bit confused though this past monday--I had 2 of those blister like spots pop up on my ring finger on the left hand this time--and I'm not anywhere near AF time--I really think its my body's way of reacting to hormonal changes--and I know Ashe--get the blood test done for the Lupus--I have cortico-steroids already at home for my plantar fascitis that I never finished--but I don't want to take them just yet..I just found it odd to have a flare up so soon...Who knows...:shrug: Not going to think about it to hard..Just going to keep on enjoying myself until AF arrives! :blush:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well the shot wasn't too bad....tomorrow mid day have to take my last one :) I'm so excited! My head is throbbing an my oldest is throwing up again...really think its his appendix but NO ONE has checked ANYTHING today took him to his docs an they gave him a shot for it...but I think they are just covering up the true problem...makes me think of when I read "Heaven is For Real" reminds me of the little boy in the book who almost died from appendicitis!

Well I gotta go the boys are driving me OUT OF MY MIND...an I gotta go get the baby an let the older one sleep :( I need a nap to darn it....I'm a WRECK!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh wow..Hun! Andi--he's still throwing up?? Man..That's not right... There could be a few reasons for it but unless they did an u/s or ct-scan of his abdomen--then what are they basing their decisions off of for it not being appendicitis? 

I know that appendicitis will cause pain in the lower right quadrant that can radiate over to the center and left quandrant--the radiation of the pain is usually after the person has run fever--fever can be low-grade. Nausea, vomiting, diarrhea will proceed or be along with the pain--if the pain should suddenly stop but then begin again--and it is centered in the lower right--usually appendicitis. Plus, you can do the leg test--have him lay on his back--lift his right leg and bend at the knee--if there is any pain upon doing this--take him to the ER! 

Now Adrian had all the symptoms of appendicitis that are listed above--including the leg lift test--but her ct-scan showed that it wasn't her appendix but that her colon was completely full from the top of her colon to her rectum and she was completely "full"..It took a week for her to get cleaned out because she was so impacted...But again, they had to do a ct-scan to see all of that--and whats worse--Adrian has regular bowels but for whatever reason she was completely backed up! This was how we found out about her scoliosis last year too...Thank God for the doctor...

Her second trip to the ER for similiar pain--we were told she had a flare-up around her appendix and colon--but that it was treatable with Antibiotics--they weren't in a big rush to just remove it--so more antibiotics and now we just keep a close on her..No other flare ups since..

I don't know hun... If he's hurting--I would be even more concerned, ya know..I hate that he's throwing up and all...Watch for dehydration--that'd be one reason to admit him to the hospital--dry lips, lack of tears or sweat, lack of urination...I'm really at a loss..Food allergies could be causing this, H-Pylori could cause this, ulcers, simple stomach bug...Crazy shit, I know...I hope the shot helped...Did they give him anything for nausea? Or are they just treating this like a stomach bug?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The doctor pressed on his belly he says it hurts directly in the middle under his belly button....but right on the belly button area....

The last time he was sick was back 2 Saturdays ago...May 26th....then out of no where last night mom watched him so I could go to the adoption class last night an lo an behold he's vomiting again....

I would think if he's contagious we would all have it at this point but NONE of us are sick what so ever?!?!?! I'm really confused an irritated...he said it was a gastrointestional bug?!?!?! WTF does it keep coming back for in just him an no one else...usually those are HIGHLY contagious...he turns like a greenish/orangy after he's vomited for so long...its really weird!


----------



## waiting2012

Hmm...Andi--I would ask about his liver enzymes, and pancreas...He shouldn't be turning yellow or orangish during his vomiting...That's odd.. What did they say at the ER--or is that where you were told it was a gastro bug... 

The organs around the belly button and below are the small and large intestine, appendix to the right, kidneys and bladder...The liver, pancreas, and gall bladder sit within the ribcage, BUT the bile and enzymes could be off causing the vomiting..I'm just not sure hun... You almost describe the pain I had with my Diverticiculitis--and kids can get that too..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Now the docs office calls an says "your gonna probably O soon...your FSH today was HIGH" REALLY :( so I miss my stupid Trigger shot?!?!?! OMGOSH I'm BUMMED!

Going to get some OPK's an I have to call the office when I get a positive I have a feeling if my FSH was high...then its probably gonna show a positive...but really at only CD 8?!?!?! I'm so frustrated and confused I officially hate my freaking body :(


----------



## waiting2012

Better get them OPKs Andi! Quick!! and a turkey baster, a jar with a lid, and tell the hubby to get busy cause if he ain't around when that egg or eggs falls, I'm going to personally shoot him with horse shit!! LOL... 
So since your FSH was high--you can't go ahead and take the other trigger shot? Well, I guess the good news is your follicles are good size! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea...hes on his way home from work an I haven't taken a trigger yet...today was my Follistim...its to make my follies stim an make more so when I take the trigger I drop multiple eggies.....but....if I might have already ovulated :( which coulda happened earlier since my right ovary was KILLING me after my follistim injection...I duno whats gonna happen :( eeeeekkkK! Going as soon as DH gets home to walmart to get OPK's and get some groceries :( I'm soooo bummed its been a horrid day.

Yesterday DH had his PT test an failed by 3 SECONDS....REALLY!?!??!?! So because of that he can't sew on Tech. Sgt. which would have been $600 more a month :( I'm sooooo upset an hes so upset :( its HORRIBLE past few days I just wanna move on to next year already :(


----------



## waiting2012

About to goto bed but wanted to check on you Andi.. Sorry to hear about the hubby's pt test. Will let him redo it before next year? And dont stress hun.. That ivary was probably gearing up and I am sure all will be fine!:hugs: just get after it... Aint going to lie, tonites an on night for us so hopefully my hubby hurries up in the shower..lol... I like this schedule we have, make not make any babies here but its nice..lol
Talk more tomorrow! Luv ya'll..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm doing a lot better not ovulating according to the OPK's so I'm gonna put it as they didnt know what they were talkin about LOL...I guess I'll find out Friday whats gonna happen :) until then...gonna be on here killin time b/c the boys are driving me nuts since schools out LOL


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, glad to find out you weren't O.'ing yet and that you didn't miss your chance this cycle:thumbup:So sorry about your son. I really hope he gets to feeling better soon and that it is just some kind of stomach bug:hugs:

Jenn, I know.... the electrical work they did originally they told us would be about $400. And that was bad enough! Now quadruple that! I really wish we HAD gone the walmart pool route. Sorry your appt. got pushed back...wow, I bet the 3D will be so exciting this time. I had a 3D of both of mine around 32 weeks and they had changed so much by then! Look forward to seeing it!

Steph, I'm CD 18...my OPKs have been almost positive for the last couple of days now. I'm just hoping to avoid any more 60-70 day cycles this time:wacko:And yeah, here lately it's constantly one thing after another. We got the van back from the shop yesterday. It cost $289 and it seems to be running okay except for starting. The last week it's getting really hard to start up. I dunno, it's running, but I still don't totally trust it I guess. And I hate having that feeling with a car especially when I'm toting 2 little ones around all over the place. Glad you're feeling a little better and I hope you can get some answers about the spots you have popping up...bless your heart, must be frustrating:hugs:

Tanya, hope you're able to take it easy some during your time off work. And good luck with your vehicle...sounds like we both need help in that area:dohh:

Well, girls, it's only 6:30 here so I'm going to get off here and make some cinnamon rolls for the kids. TTYL....hugs


----------



## TandA08

I've been looking online everyday, but so far, there hasn't been anything too great of a deal. Just gonna keep looking. Hubby is kinda stalling until my truck is due for registration because we will have to have it smogged, which we know it will probably fail due the engine problems it's having. And, if it does fail smog, then we can get state help to fix it to make it pass smog. Then once it's smogged we would be able to sell it for more than if we tried to sell it right now. We should be getting the paperwork for the registration within the next month from the DMV. So, for now, just kinda browsing at vehicles for sale. We can't really get something until we sell my truck. The fun (and for me stressful waiting game)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey everyone :) 

Tanya I hope you find a car/truck fast baby isn't going to wait LOL...poor you :( so sorry for all the stress your going through.

They did give him meds for nausea but the vomiting comes at the most random times...more than 6 hours apart an he's only to take the vomiting meds as needed....between episodes hes FINE...he just feels "nauseated a little" but they said don't give him the meds unless hes vomiting...so I'm confused but whatever we are about to be in the car for 5 hours today we'll see how bad/good that one goes LOL...

I'll be on later if I get a positive OPK I will have to apparently trigger myself :( since me and my mom are going out of town I'm sure she could give the shot to me...we have to call the docs office though if I get a positive an they will tell me what to do....I'm PRAYING the positive OPK holds off til tomorrow b/c I always ovulate the DAY OF the OPK being positive....never fails so at that point its going to be too late unless I trigger immediately when I get the positive...we shall wait an see I suppose :) talk to you all soon!


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok, just caught up but will reply later, I am super super tired so going to try to take a nap with my little man (if I can get him to:/)


----------



## waiting2012

Hey ladies.... 
Omg...So much to catch up on...LOL.. Tanya--sorry the vehicle situation is becoming a pain..Man, that absolutely stinks that you have to wait for it to a fail a smog test than go through the bureaucratics of the state fixing it in order to sell it... Completely just blows rotten exhaust..:rofl:..Sorry, bad pun--shoot with me horse shit! :rofl:

Jenn--I agree with Beth, you'll be glad you waited those few extra days...:hugs:

Beth--if its having trouble starting--and not sure what kind of van you have--probably doesn't matter the make and model--it maybe the starter. If the starter is shorting out--it will have problems starting--once it completely goes out--it will absolutely not start at all and you maybe stuck somewhere. You can usually go to an Autozone or O'Rielly's and they can test the starter for free. If you can make to somewhere like that--they should test the battery and alternator. Problem with starters is they can make a brand new battery not worth a shit--We went and bought a brand new battery for a car one time--put it on, a day later the starter went out--guess what--the battery was no good after that! Same with alternators--they can drain the life out of a battery..I'm not sure how mechanical your hubby is--mine fixes ours--so we are only out parts--but I agree with you--don't want to be out and about with those two little ones and have a vehicle that won't start.. Def doesn't sound like the ignition or anything like...
God will provide hun. Don't stress about the electric--that was crappy of them to not be honest with you about the actual cost of it all... Things will get better! :hugs:

I know there are others here--just going to update and post as I go along..LOL...
Ok..So add last night to my list of BD nights...LOL... So looks like this... May 28, 30, 31
& June 2, 3, 5, 6.. Jason is leaving in the morning at 5am--I have to drop him off at 445am..OMG!!!! That's too F'ing early in the morning! anyhow--they are leaving to deliver the fence down Jenn's way.. :sad1: wish I could go, but girl's got to make a living..LOL..Jason sent me a text--boss said to bring my swimsuit--F' me! When he worked a job like this before they were always out of town--they went skiing on Valentine's Day at Angel Fire, New Mexico...I got a call from him--honey we are eating Olive Garden and going skiing..Love you--Asshole!! :rofl:...Our boss has gotten fliers about getting childcare credit hours on these weekend cruises--they have one going to Cancun...I ought to say, "honey, going on a cruise ship--see you later--hope I don't get lost on the way back"...:rofl::rofl::rofl: We joked the other night that the problem is his sperm and my eggs--My eggs need "new" sperm--my eggs are tired of the same ole' same ole' and maybe I would get pregnant again and it would stick..:rofl::rofl: I told him we can get a donor but the kid has to pass for his...:rofl::rofl::rofl:..I wonder if Ryan Gossling or Matthew Maconhaugay is available..Or Channing Tatum...MMMMMM....:blush::blush: Got to make light of it...I doubt we'll "hit" it tonite because we have to get up so dang early in the morning--but ya never know--I'm not sure how many days they'll be gone--probably through the weekend..SO if O' is happening late--all the better because we are not trying ya know... So I'm CD 20 or 21 today...I think 20--cause I think if O' happened on cd 14--I should be about 6 dpo..Not sx spotting--just trying to get over this dang flu bug--I got a wave of nausea this morning and almost threw up while I was standing outside--it was like BAM! and then it was gone...I know thats just the bug hanging on there for dear life...Bye bye bug! I don't like be sick!

Ok, I'm rambling senselessly..LOL... Love ya'll!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Steph! I wish you could come:( It ok we will meet someday!
Tanya-hope everything works out with the truck the way you all want it to, not to to much longer until the sticker expires and you can start the process I hope:/ Positive side is at least you have something to pass the time while you wait day by day for baby to come! Just 51 more days for you!

Andi-hope the meds work quick and you get your BFP:)

Beth-Hope you are able to get your car looked at again:/ Did you call the place where you had it fixed and let them know that you got the car back with another problem, watch where you go because some places like to 'rig' your car to make something happen just so you take it back and its more money for them:/

Ashley-Hope you have been getting the rest that the doc ordered! How have you been feeling? Hope everything is going well for you! Have you started baby shopping yet?

I just finished the last touches on the babies room. I had ordered some outlet covers of monkeys and got them put on and the rest of his clothes put away and I packed his bag for the hospital:) I am getting anxious now. Everything is ready:) Just 50 more days!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Going to get my HCG shot in the morning :) eeeek! I can pee on sticks an they will be blaring positives :) hehe...this shall be FUN!!!....and obsessive?!?!?!


----------



## waiting2012

Love it Andi! Its been awhile since we saw pos hpts so you better post them suckers!:happydance:

Jenn-I am going to laugh myself shitless when Cameron decides to come late..:rofl: I was so ready for Wes and he came at 40 weeks but only after 38 hours of labor and a c/section..:rofl:.. I am just to damn excited to start seeing baby pics along side hpt pics!!! Really is going to be something!:happydance:


----------



## calebsmom06

STEPH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOO!!!! I dont think that would happen anyway lol, My doc was originally going to induce at 38 weeks buuuut he told me a few appointments ago that a law was passed and he can no longer induce labor before 39 weeks soooo if the baby looks as if he will be more than 7 1/2 pounds he said for me to consider having a c-section but I dont want to I really dont so as soon as I hit 37 weeks I am going to start walking my ass off and walk my stairs and even lunges if I have to. He said if labor begins naturally then they will not stop it they just wont induce. They say eating eggplant and there was something else to that helps induce labor and lots and lots of SEX the sperm actually thins out the uterine wall and the orgasim actually produces naturally pitocin to bring on contractions and labor. LOL I think I have learned WAY to much about this stuff haha but hey he said bringing on labor naturally is ok and 37 weeks is considered full term and completely safe:)


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, I agree with you about the starter. We have a Pontiac Montana and I even asked DH tonight if he thought it might be the starter. He said if it was then it wouldn't turn over at all. I said, well what if it's just starting to go bad? I've noticed it's gotten slowly, progressively worse over the last few weeks. Of course DH knows more than I do (so he thinks,LOL):haha:He said he's going to put a new fuel filter on it tomorrow and if that doesn't fix it he might try to find out if it's the fuel pump. He says it starts okay...just that the gas isn't getting up to it. He can do some things just fine mechanically, but he's not an expert at it. I just know I don't care to drive it. And hey, those sound like some pretty good donors to me:thumbup:Make sure you send them my way when you're done:winkwink: A quarter till 5 is super early:wacko:I usually wake up around 5:30 or 6, but I don't know if I could handle that.:sleep:

Andi, good luck in the morning, hon!:thumbup:Sending lots of baby dust your way this cycle:hugs::bunny:

Jenn, yeah, I know what you mean about auto shops:wacko:I actually don't totally trust them because we had an issue with them about a year ago. I even told DH that and he said he wanted to give them another chance and also because he said there's new people working there:dohh:

Ashe, hope all is going well with the pelvic rest...try to take it easy:hugs:

Hugs everyone


----------



## TandA08

Well, hubby decided to jump the gun and we went and looked at a 4 Runner for me that I found online. It was listed as a pretty good deal, and when he called them, he didn't hear anything from them that would make it sound like it was in too crappy condition. So we drove a half hour this morning to go look at it. Got there.... found out that it's been repainted, well that's not so bad, but it was kinda crappy paint job, but eh, okay whatever, it's just paint. Then the guy was like the interior isn't perfect but for it's age it's pretty good. And then he got the keys and dude! THE FREAKIN DASH WAS IN SHREDS!!!! Are you f'ing KIDDING ME!? Well, we have a great connection with a Toyota junkyard, so we knew we can replace the dash, no big deal. Driver seat was torn, well, so is mine in my truck, LOL. This one has AC - and it was super cold! - Big plus!! Hubby spent at least a half hour looking it all over, before we decided to drive it. BLAH!! It ran, and didn't show any immediate problems, until I noticed, oh look, the speedometer doesn't work. And the power windows, sometimes they worked, and sometimes they didn't. We got back to the guy's house, and looked it over some more and decided we'd "think about it." Well, as we drove home the more we thought about it, the more it just gave me the heeby jeebies!! *WE'LL PASS ON THAT ONE* :rofl:

But, it felt great to at least be making some progress on looking for a replacement vehicle. Not that I am at all thrilled about selling my truck. I am FAR too attached to it, but it's time to move on, lol, and it's the only way we can afford a replacement. We do have a lead on another 4 Runner, and hubby is doing some research on that one, which we both would prefer over the one we looked at today. 

But, either way, my registration is up on my truck in Sept, and the paperwork from the DMV to renew it should be here in the next month, and we'll go from there. I'm just anxious to have it all settled.

Beth, I would think that if there was the possibility that it was the starter causing problems on your van, that the starter would be cheaper and easier to replace than the fuel pump?! I hope you guys are able to get that sorted out easily enough!

Steph, yeah California is much stricter about smog stuff than other states. The seller legally has to smog the vehicle before selling it. But we know since my check engine light has been on, and the way it's running, it won't pass smog. Now, we can take it upon ourselves to fix it, then smog it and sell it. But.... if we wait until the registration is due (which requires a smog test), and it fails smog, then we can qualify for state help to pay to fix it. THEN we can sell it. Just works out better for us that way, LOL.

Jenn, I've been super excited too. I have the diaper packed and ready and I keep telling myself that it's too early to pack my hospital bag yet, LOL. But each day, I'm soooo tempted :dohh:


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Tanya! So sorry about the wasted time with that 4 runner! And yes hubby told me when he got home and I was showing him that I packed that isnt it a little bit early? I was all like no I could go into labor at anytime lol and I told him all that is left is paking my bag:) I think ours should be pretty easy, just dont forget to pack chapstick you will need it, you loose so much water and everything that you will def. be using the chapstick lol, then I think I am going to take my own pillow and slippers and a sleep outfit (if they let me change) and a going home outfit:) Dont forget a brush and shampoo/conditioner/soap unless you want to be stuck using theirs lol and the pads they give you are like extremely HUGE so consider taking some of your own extra absorbent if you dont want to be stuck with the HUGE uncomfortable ones lol. Hmmm maybe not so easy thinking about it, think I need to start buying some travel size stuff for the hospital lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

.......and let the bleeding commence :( FML......I guess its normal from what the meds booklet says...but darn it :( no wonder I have a HORRID headache an my cramps are unreal :( Gahhhhhhhshhhhhhhh

Thats hilarious about the 4 Runner....so glad your NOT getting it the way it sounds its a disaster waiting to happen!


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Andi.. Is that the shots hun? I didnt think you would bleed again.. So sorry sweetie, hopefully it doesnt last long!:hugs:

Tanya.. When we car hunted we found some doozies like that.. Might want to find out if your truck has a catalytic converter.. Its not a cheap part but, its part of the exhaust system that goes to the engine.. Or possibly just something to do with the exhaust intake/output ya know.. I guess i have listened to jason talk about cars and trucks to much..lol

Beth.. Thats a good starting point, but still bet its yhe starter.. Cant tell them though.. I was right about what is wrong with my car-an erg valve but did the dh listen to me, hell no...lol hopefully whatever it is it gets fixed soon for you..
And he has to be at the bosses place at 445am.. Not get up at that time lol.. So getting up around 330 am..ugh damn hubby is just now gathering his shit to take...hahahaha:)
Going to try and goto sleep, but not really tgat sleepy...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think its from the Femara...and the Follistim I've no clue will ask tomorrow if its normal!


----------



## TandA08

Steph, it is quite possibly the catalytic converter. DH has already mentioned that being an option. A far worse possibility as a side problem (not what is causing the check engine light) is a possible rod knock!!! 

Jenn, no worries on the chapstick, I already can't live without it, so it'll automatically be included, LOL


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey!! :wave: I made it here!! How&#8220;s everything going ... Newbie here. Finally AF stopped.. Yay!! It literally drained me this month... Gonna try the lets just have fun Sex without symptom, cm, cervix checking this time... lol I was literally driving myself crazy... Boy the things we do to become pregnant. I think Im gonna try that preseed make sure it stays up there... I dont think I ovulated this month :shrug:


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Hopin!!! So glad you made it hun! :happydance:
So glad AF finally left! :) I bet the stress-free method may help:winkwink:, and I heard preseed is a wonder!

I guess I have to ask now--We need a name to go with your login, hun..:)
I'm Stephanie (waiting2012)...
Calebsmom--Jenn--she is due in July! :happydance:
TandA--Tanya--she is due in July too!:happydance:
Affyashe--Ashe--She is due in October!:happydance:
Amandababy--Amanda--Due in December!:happydance: (she is Queensland, Australia)
Bnporter--Beth--Still on the TTC train but hopefully not for too much longer
Mandy--(Damn it is too early in the morning--I can't remember her login name LOL)--She is also due in December!:happydance:
Andreaflorida--Andi--She is using fertility meds--and is now our resident expert on all that stuff! :winkwink:
Brooke--she is also on the TTC train, but seems to be absent for a bit because they are taking a little break...Miss her to peices:hugs:
Laura--(can't remember her login either...LOL)--she is due in November I believe! :happydance:--she is in Ireland and not on very much
Want2bmommy4--Steph--She is on the hpt board, but does visit every once in a while and from what I've heard from her--m/c'ed on May 7th but maybe pregnant again! :happydance: 
Reya--Can't remember her login either..darn it--but she is TTC, and we hope she checks in sometime...

I think that is everyone...
The more the merrier, and I always tell everyone that comes--stay as long as you like, feel free to vent, and share--that's what we are here for! :hugs: 
I know sometimes being the "newbie" to a group is hard, but the ladies are fabulous! I'll let everyone do their own little intro's for you, but hun, just like your post--jump in and hang on for the ride! :happydance:

So glad you are here!!

As for me...Could be DPO 7 today, CD 22... I've not been checking cp or cm this time around either, and said no opks this cycle or the next 2--my doc doesn't want me ttc right now, so if it is God's will--it will happen, if it doesn't not a big deal! I'll live..LOL..

WELCOME!! WELCOME!! WELCOME!! 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## calebsmom06

Just checking in:) I am on my lunch but hope everyone is having a great day:) I enjoyes some jalapeno chips with a roasted chicken sandwhich with baby spinach, green pepper tomato pickle banana peppers and mayo:) It was awesome! I never go all out on the veggies like that usually stick to the spinach tomato and mayo and occasional pickle lol but mmmmm I am satisfied haha and so is Cameron! I probally wont make it on tonight, we are planning to order pizza and have a family movie night tonight:) Hope everyone has a great day!
Oh and Steph your hubby should be down here by now huh! To bad you couldnt make it!


----------



## TandA08

Jenn - happy 33 weeks today!!!! Soooo close now!

Welcome hopin! :dust:

Hubby and I went and did the hospital tour last night. It was insightful. They showed us a labor and delivery room, and a postpartum room, the cafeteria, nusery, NICU, administration, ER entrance. Stuff like that. They have recently made a ton of upgrades to the maternity floor, and the rooms are super nice! And, baby stays with you in your room during your entire stay, unless there are complications.

I'm anxious for my next appt on Tuesday, I want to ask about my issues I've been having this week. I've been fighting what I like to call SEBS. Steph, I think you said you had this earlier this week too. Severe Explosive Butt Syndrome :rofl: It's plagued me twice this week, and has really just drained me - my energy that is :haha: Plus I've had an increase in contractions during the evenings which have been really uncomfortable. At my last appt, the Dr had made the comment that if I have more than 4 in an hour then I need to call. But I don't think I'm having that many that close together. I might have 4 in an evening, but not in one hour.


----------



## calebsmom06

Tanya-I hear you, I get the exhaustion occasionally as well, and the contractions, I average about 6-7 a day but mainly in the evening. I have already had 4 today while I have been at work but I think they are just braxton hicks they really are not to painful at all just get really tight and occasionally feel pressure down there. I guess it is just the progression of our bodies getting ready to deliver:) Let us know what the doc says Tues:)


----------



## waiting2012

Jenn--sounds like a great lunch! and yeah, he's somewhere near there...TURD BUTT!!

Tanya--:rofl::rofl::rofl: SEBS..I'm going to remember that one...LOL...32 weeks... yep, Braxton Hicks time..You def start feeling those more--and if you are having 4 in a hour, you are early enough for them to stop labor and allow an extra week or two to come and go before delivery..I used to BH contractions in the evening too..That's when most women feel them, because during the day you don't notice them--you are moving around and such...

Well, I hate to type and run--I've been here though...LOL..Naproom duty..LOL...
Been up since 3:30, clocked in at 6:30--coworker had to leave with her own case of SEBS..:rofl: and another left at lunch time cause her little boy (who is in my class) had 102.2 temp...So who knows how late I'll be here... Money, money, money....Helps since I missed tuesday though...

Talk to everyone later, will have to use my phone though..SUCKS!

Lots of hugs!!:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh and thank you:):):) I am so happy today knowing that in about a month I get to meet him!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi Hopin! Nice to meet you...you're not far from me!

Funny you girls talk about the catalytic converter. Right after I got the van a few months ago the check engine light came on and we took it back where we got it and they said that was wrong with it. Technically it could go out anytime. They were going to charge us hundreds of dollars to replace it. We found it was cheaper to buy the part from O'Reilly's and have a mechanic elsewhere replace it. I think car dealership mechanics always charge more for some reason:dohh:

Uggghh,Tanya, I used to hate having the Braxton hicks contractions all the time. Make sure you're drinking a lot of water...that can make you have even more:thumbup:Glad you passed on the truck...I'm sure there's better out there besides that!

Andi, hope the bleeding stops soon, hon.:flower:

Hope everyone is doing well.. hugs


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:happydance:...and :) lol

I couldn't help but pee on sticks :) Wish it were a real :bfp: though!

I'm still bleeding lightly but enough for a pad....and my ONE follicle is now TWO follicles one is 20mm the other is 22mm :) OMGOSH :) I could get twinners :)
 



Attached Files:







ANDINEW.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 4









ANDINEW2.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Affyash

Hello my lovely ladies!!

Hopin' welcome to our thread, I hope you'll stick around! What's your name and your story? Baby dust to you!

Andi I am so excited for you this cycle! My is it a pretty sight to see two lines on a test!! I can't help but get stoked just seeing those even if they aren't "real"! Good luck to you my friend, I so hope this month is it for you!

Beth I'm so sorry to hear of all the life troubles you've been having! As if a 1600 electrical bill isn't enough, now the damn car!! And did you say cars?? I hope it's just one! So hope the stress doesn't push your O back, I'm so hoping you go early this month. Are you already testing with OPKs? I can't remember what you said!

Steph, have I ever told you how sweet and loving you are? I love you girl! I'm glad you're doing well, you seem so positive lately. I don't remember reading about whether you've been able to see Sahara for yourself! How is she adjusting to at least being able to see her dad and sister? And how's DH's job going? Wouldn't it just be spectacular if you got your sticky bean this month, the first month you haven't been actively trying or keeping track? One can hope!

Tanya I'm bummed to hear about your truck too! Dems are the shits! LOL, no pun intended! Hope your tummy bummers start to get better. And it is really normal to be having BH pretty regularly at this point. Just make sure you're super hydrated and resting when you can. I'm sure things are fine. So glad you got your hospital tour, are you guys going to go to the birthing classes? I found them kind of fun. I met two girls in mine that I still keep in touch with. Our babies have play dates! Anyway, happy 33 weeks!!

Jenn, you too! 33 weeks! Yay! Hope you're having a good family night tonight! And I'm glad your appt went well. Looking forward to seeing more pics from your u/s on Monday. Hugs!

Mandy, Brooke and Reya I hope you all are doing well!!

I'm just chuggin' along in life. Work is getting super busy and crazy, but I welcome it. It keeps me busy and feeling productive. I got some good compliments today from my bosses, so that's always good. Just found out today that we missed out on another house which is a super bummer. But it went for over asking and it just soooo wasn't worth it! We're still waiting to hear back on that one house that we have a seller accepted offer in on. The banks are taking their sweet freakin' time! I'm starting to second guess it now anyway, I'm worried it won't be big enough. But we'll see. 

Pelvic rest is just....awesome! LOL! I have like zero sex drive and it was kind of hurting when we did BD, so I welcome the reprieve! I'm been "helping" DH out if you know what I mean. I know he's tense, but a girls' gotta do what a girl's gotta do! I go to the specialist on Mon and I really hope they tell me there's nothing really to worry about. We'll see how it goes. At least we'll be able to determine once and for all that this baby is in fact a girl! :)

I should be able to get on a bit this weekend, so I'll check in! I love you girls!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

.....and now I'm almost PUKING thanks HCG!! Gaggggg! ohhh boy I hope this stuff commences soon its TERRIBLE right now my friend said those lines would get LOTS darker! I think they are gonna with how I feel I'll test with FMU :)


----------



## waiting2012

Oh shoot me with horse shit! Not obsessing or anything, but yeah I tested too... I know I usually share my tests via text messages but dont want to bombard everyone with them lol... I am so hoping what I see is a fluke, an evap...anything but a possible faint bfp.. I want to see af, why is that so damn hard to understand, body! Stupid, stupid, stupid body!...

I used an answer test, and there is a faint pink line, took the f'ing thing apart and yes its there.. Stupid camera on this phone doesnt work so charged my old one-now I remember why its an old phone! Pictures suck big time! So i waited a couple of hours, drank my dp, and peed on a fre test.. Wth, a similiar line... F' me coming and going... Took pics but the faintness of the lines makes it hard to see in pictures. I bluetoothed them to my phone, helped the quality a little, not a lot..

I will be testing this weekend, so I will know if they are just flukes or not... I know a normal person would be excited, but geesh... I was always told growing up that I always did what I wanted.., i guess my folks were right... If something should look "good" in the way of lines I will of course send them in texts...

As far as the hubby goes, he will be home around 3 or 4 am.. I guess they decided not to stay afterall... I just figured they would at least stay one night.. So looks like I get to sneak this weekend tests in..



Now that I think about it, might explain the weird thing with my finger that I normally have popup when af is about to arrive... Had to be hormones doing their thing...who knows...stupid stupid stupid body...


----------



## waiting2012

Lol Andi! Puke Practice... Dont like it one bit.. Tuesday was enough for me, and the dry heaving the last two days, that sucked too... Ick!

Ashe.. Girl, I hear ya about the dh! Make sure to alternate hands dont want carpal tunnel..:rofl:... Bad me...:rofl:... And no jinxing me! I want another, but at what cost? .. I guess if the lines get darker we can only hope it sticks...


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, yeah... Andi.. I cant wait sweetie! Your going to have awesome :bfp:s!!!

I wasnt going to test till next week, but figured what the hey.. The dh was gone and a 3pk of answer and a 3 pk of FRE tests followed me across Walmart to the frozen foods...damn them!:rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL darn those FRER :) I bought some yesterday LMFAO!! Lord help us all seriously :) POST THOSE PICS or TEXT ME them I wanna seeeeeee :)


----------



## waiting2012

Crap.. Lost my post!
Thank you Ashe and Andi for letting me go ahead and share.. As Ashe asked, "are you fertile myrtle":rofl:.. Never have a prob getting that way, staying that way is a different story.. And I told Andi, I was hoping for AF to show but shes told me to F off and kiss her bloody arse...:rofl:

Thank you for the encouraging words.. :hugs: i hope there is progression, and that the D&C is all it took..


~*~*~
Amanda, i hope your doing well! I will be around if I dont doze off first.. I got 3 hrs aleep last night, 11 hr work day with no lunch break.. But Jason will be hime at 3 or 4 am.. So makes it hard to rest...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

...and can't sleep b/c so darn nauseated LOVELY...gonna lay here til I fall asleep with my animals :) I updated my avatar they are layin on the bed sleepin LOL...bella the cat put her leg over my daisy mae my puggle :) hehe


----------



## waiting2012

"And they call it puppy love"........ Doobie doo bop... Lol:)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:nope:I gotta stop peein on sticks GAHHHHHHH I like to see them gettin darker tho :)

The longer I let the new ones sit the darker they get.....I wonder what my tests would look like if my pee was darker...b/c its almost clear as water with how much I've drank today LOL
 



Attached Files:







more.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 3









more2.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3









more3.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3









ANDIWMTEST.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3


----------



## waiting2012

Holy schnizzle sticks!!! Lol love it!! I cant wait for them to fade then get dark again!! This is going to be awesome!!! We will have our 2012 mommies, and a nice group of 2013 mommies!:happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I SURE GOT MY FX FOR US ALL :) :babydust: is floating around an its BOUND to happen that we all get knocked up at th esame time :)


----------



## waiting2012

We all know its aLONG TIME coming!! :happydance:
Oh , Im hungry...lol supper was so long ago...:dohh:


----------



## TandA08

Steph, if you liked the SEBS abbreviation, you'll love this whole line of them. It starts with PITS (Pain In The Stomach) which leads to SEBS (explained earlier) and SEBS then leads to PITA (Pain In The A$$) :rofl: Back in the summer of 2008, I was having A TON of stomach problems, and that's how I came up with these :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Got me some tea and a snack..lol so much for going to bed...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Thank you hun! :rofl:


----------



## bnporter81

Ashe, unfortunately I did say cars:wacko:Our Acadia is in the shop getting a remanufactured transmission that will cost around $3000 and the van is running, but not starting and running like it should. When it rains, it pours ya know:rain: Yes, I'm doing OPKs....I don't know it kind of seems like they're darker one day and then lighter the next....back and forth. Grrrr.....frustrating:dohh: If it doesn't happen this month I'm going to get the Fertility blend you mentioned:thumbup:
I'm glad you're enjoying your pelvic rest and I hope everything goes well Monday. I'm sure it will be fine:hugs:

Steph, I'm sure it's stressful getting the faint bfp...I hope and pray for you that if it's not a fluke that it keeps getting darker and is a sticky little bean:hugs:Can you post a pic? I'd like to see:happydance:

Andi, hope the side effects go away soon and get replaced by symtoms of your bfp!:bfp:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here is today so far :) lol:blush:
 



Attached Files:







darker.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Affyash

Aw Beth I'm so sorry. You guys must be made of money! LOL...not funny OK. I hope something happens and you just suddenly get a random check in the mail. In my family, we call these checks from God! You never know...it could happen! I hope you O really soon!

Andi those tests are so good to see! Like Steph said, I can't wait to watch them fade and then get super dark again! So sorry you're feeling sick, that hcg will do it to you! :)

Steph how'd it go this morning? You've got me dying with anticipation! I hope you see some darker lines, that would be the best!! Big hugs girl!

I'm feeling a little nauseated and heartburny this morning. :( I am super tired too. I might go back to bed!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hope ya feel better soooooon.......I have never been sick from being pregger....but man i guess its bc i had a high dose at once!!


----------



## waiting2012

Forgot	to send it to you Ashe...lol..
BEth, i can post them monday from work unless someone does it for me..lol...
Stinks about the cars hun!

I have got to get showered... Going to DSahara's ballet recital in a bit..: happydance:


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, I have been sooo super sleepy today, I wasnt 'all there' at work:/ Hoping for a better day tomorrow. I need some rest, I havent been able to sleep well the last few nights:( And I am having hip pains on my right hip:( I am thinking that could be from the babies position right now??

Tanya-Congrats on 33 weeks! Its getting sooooo close!

Steph-Hope the ballet recital goes well, have you got to spend any time with Sahara yet since she has been coming around? Hope you get a BFP! That would be awesome even though you said you were not trying.

Beth-hope everything gets better for you between the cars and electric and everything. They say it comes in 3's and boy did it for you:/ Hope everything starts to look up for you.

Ashely-hope you have been able to truly get rest, It must be hard being on pelvic rest, I dont think I could do it hehe


----------



## waiting2012

it was beautiful... She was, is beautiful.. Will post her pic for the ladies i dont have text numbers for..on monday..
I cried when I saw her on stage, and after her performance and pics, I had to go outside.. I didnt want to break down like i am about to...
In a perfect world, my mil would have helped her son and his wife get Sahara and give her 2 loving parents and siblings..in that world, my tears would be happy ones.. Not those of a feeling of utter loss.. A reminder of what I can not give my husband..a reminder of what I want so bad...
Sorry ladies.. My heart is just breaking into a million peices... And Jenn, this was the first time in a year for me to see her.. To hyg her and all I could say is "I love you"...


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, big :hugs: to you. It is sad that the mil has made it be that way where she couldn't have a normal, loving family environment. All she's done is take that away from her and I'm sure she'll get what she deserves....that kind always does even if it's not right away. I bet she did look beautiful and I believe you will get your chance for that little one you want so bad. Hang in there, hon...you never know what's around the corner:winkwink: I look forward to see a pic of your test and of Sahara:flower:

Jenn, yeah, I was thinking the same thing about it coming in 3's...I hate that. I had the same thing happen when my mom passed away several years ago. I had her and 2 other family members pass within a few weeks. It's creepy when stuff like that happens:wacko:Thank you...I hope it gets better, too!:thumbup:

Andi, how are the side effects going? Any more nausea or bleeding?


----------



## AmandaBaby

Little bit to catch up on!!

Steph, sending lots of hugs to you!!! :hugs: How crazy about the lines you saw on your hpt, I know your not trying at the moment but I hope it's a bfp for you :) Have you taken anymore tests or waiting a few days? 

Tanya, how good is it to thoroughly clean the house!? We need to do it so bad!! We keep up with cleaning the kitchen/bathrooms, etc but my office is full of crap because I hoard so much :( haha. It needs a good tidying! Hope your feeling better too from the other day! Oh and how's the car hunting going for you? Glad to hear you got to do the hospital tour too!! It's good that bubs gets to stay with you too! :)

Mandy, 15 weeks!! Yay :D I think now that we've made it to the second trimester, the next few weeks will fly by, well at least probably until 20 weeks! I think from there it's all gonna slow down for me anyway haha because i'll be so eager to get to the end  How are you feeling now symptom-wise? I hope the migraines are still staying away for you! Oh and those photos of Matty are adorable :)

Ash, how's the house hunting going? I hope it figures it self out soon! Sorry to hear about all you have to stress about though :( Try and take it easy! :flower:If only you lived in Australia, i'd try and get you a good deal on a home loan/interest rate haha!

Jenn, glad to hear your doctors appointment went well! How annoying about the ultrasound being rescheduled though!! Can't wait to see pictures when you get it done, and how great it's your free one too!! :) I've definitely been baby shopping a lot haha. Can't help myself!

Beth, so sorry to hear about your electricity bill and the car trouble!! How crazy about how much it's going to cost too!! My sister is going through a similar thing... She was out handing out resumes one day about a week or 2 ago and as she was reversing out from where she was parked, a guy zoomed out from opposite her really fast and hit her but because they were both moving and he doesn't have insurance (AND his car was not damaged while hers was) she's up for the excess on her insurance, It's $1000 but she's only 2 months off turning 25 when it's due to go down $400!!!! How annoying but yeah she has to pay the full amount. She ended up getting more hours at her current work but now her husbands hours have just got cut by 8 a week so they lose more money!! Your right, when it rains it pours!! :( Hope things start looking up for both of you!! Life can be so bloody cruel >.<

Andi, glad you didn't miss your chance with ovulating!! Nice hpt tests too, can't wait either until the lines disappear and then re appear with proper blaring positives!! :D

Hopin, welcome to the thread!! 

Hope I didn't forget anything!

As for me, went shopping with my sister today and put on a few laybys, one was for about $100 and the other was for nearly $250 :| Oops haha but I got some pink & blue things so half of it I will be able to return so I guess it isn't too bad!!! MY sister is getting us a really pretty bassinet too for our baby shower but she doesn't have the money right now and I think they are about to be all sold out soon so we're gonna go buy it tomorrow and she'll give us the money for it later. I won't lie, i'm a bit excited :D And 5 weeks until we can find out what we're having AND pick up all the furniture/pram/car seat :D YAY!!
OH!! And I have a new business venture i'm going to look into :) I found a place on facebook in another state that hires out pretty jars and things for lolly buffets for weddings, etc and I would LOVE to do the same, I would only really need about $500 to buy all the jars and then I can put together packages for people to hire them :) I think the other persons cheapest package is about $75! Which people would probably get the next one up for about $100 because it caters for more people :) I'm a bit excited!! And I thought later on I could branch out and actually organise the lollies, etc and set them up properly too!! :D Can't wait to start it!! 

:flower:


----------



## TandA08

Steph, many many huge hugs to you sweetie! I know this has been a rough road for you, and I'm sure things will look up soon for you! We love you!!

Amanda, so great to hear from you! You sound so totally excited about everything! And I can NOT wait to hear what you are having!!! I still say girl!!


----------



## waiting2012

On our way to see Madagascar 3... But wanted to check in.. 
If nyone wants a peek at what think are my 9 maybe 10 dpo test this am... Goto the hpt board, Want2bmommy started a thread for me and tweaked this am test.. :happydance:
Want the irony.. If it sticks, my edd is my monster n laws birthday... Sweet sweet irony...:rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:happydance::kiss:

This is exciting :) We babydanced this morning :):happydance:
 



Attached Files:







YAY.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## waiting2012

Sx at 9dpo:
Veiny.. Boobs feel heavy, nippls sensitive
Woke this morning, peed on test, nearly threwup, looked at test, almost fell off toliet..
No cramps, just back and groin/hips ache too..


----------



## waiting2012

Yay Andi!!!!! Get that eggie!!!
:blush: great minds think alike..lol
We bded to... Lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Sorry we went out last night an I totally am just now catching up we stayed at a hotel :) instead of driving home...it was soooo much fun we had the best night ever :)


----------



## waiting2012

Lol.. Sounds like fun.. 
Jason just told me if hes having sex at a hotel, its cuz hes "doing something strange".. :rofl:
JACKASS!!!:rofl:


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, just saw your pics...looking good, girl!:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

Beth..
Hey sweetie! Thank you for lookin!
Ya know, i dont chart but was lookin at yours hun.. Did you only bd once so far since cd 18?
I know its been a stressful time, but you Oed on CD18... I hope you got a few more days in there but didnt get them charted hun.. Im worried maybe there wasnt enough this cycle, but you are only 3dpo and ladies di get preggo after doing it just one time...:winkwink:
My fingers are crossed for you hun!! I have faith!:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah, Steph, that's been one of the problems since we started TTC in January. I've tried telling him we need to start doing it more but I feel like it just doesn't do me any good to tell him those things. Of course if I don't say anything, then I don't think that does any good either:wacko: He works 16 hours a day (half of that driving) I only get to share the bed with him on the weekend because he works nights and sometimes it's hard because he's so worn out but it stresses me out that we don't do it more. This cycle has been weird, though, because I've been doing my OPKs a couple of times a day and this time I got a close-to-positive OPK but never a good positive. I would think with testing a couple of times a day I would catch a surge...don't know how I would have missed it this time:shrug:Unless it's just my body playing tricks on me and my temp drops tomorrow:dohh:It's done that to me in the past so I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Hey sweetheart got my siggy with you in it..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congrats to both of you ladies :)


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Andi- you need to be next so you can be our bump buddy.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I hope so but I really got doubts :(

My OPK an tests are much lighter tonight so :) I apparently have O'd or am about to...they said 72 hours within Trigger I would O....sooo that was Friday morning....so Sat. Sun. Mon. at the latest for O :)


----------



## Want2bemommy4

You probably already ovulated usually its 24-48. But, depends on body with the way your follicles where you probably ovulated on Saturday night or early this morning. This is first cycle on meds dont give up hopes yet. Bless your heart you been through a lot. So hoping (cheers) to this being the one. 

Steph- after watching season 4 of trueblood so mad they ended it the way they did so mad I cant find season 5 online. Frer. And, I don't have HBO. This stinks. Now, I am just getting relaxed and ready to be up early for work may go to sleep early haven't decided yet.


----------



## waiting2012

Beth, dont stress hun... I have heard some dont get blaring opks, your temps indicate O happened, so thats good. And you did bd that day! I bet good things are going to happen for you sweetie!:hugs:

Andi, I agree with Steph! I cant wait to have you and Beth join us as bump buddies!!:happydance:

Steph-I will be changing my sig up tomorrow, :winkwink: to hard to do it on phone..lol
I like the looks of yours:happydance::hugs:
Sorry your TB ended so sucky! I cant wait for the Once Upon A Time show to come back on..its not right to leave a girl hanging....lol

As for me- heading to sleep.. Been in bed, dozed off a bit.. Nausea keeps coming in more frequent waves... Must be the hormones...:happydance: Im good when asleep though..
I did the gender predicter on cntdwn, seems Im predicted a girl.. I think its right too...last time I was this nauseated with a 9dpo hpt-was Adrian..Irs not the boy Gail saw, but even she'll tell you her predictions are based on the path we are on when she does them.. I altered that path just a bit... Hope "she" is a sticky little bean! Would love to bring Rosslyn home.. Im pretty sure Jason is still going to go with that name... :)
Talk to everyone tomorrow, luv and many hugs!!!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Tanya, yess i'm so excited!! I actually really think it's a girl too!! I can't wait until we can find out, especially so I can see if my gut feeling is right too!! Hope your doing good! Wow, 33 weeks for you and Jenn, getting so close!! Hope your enjoying maternity leave! 

Steph, hope you enjoy seeing Madagascar 3!! I'll definitely have to go and have a look at this test. How ironic about the due date too!!

Andi, yaaaaay your ovulating!! Really hope this is the month for you both!! :happydance: keep baby dancing :D

Beth, sorry to hear you and the DH haven't been able to baby dance much. If it helps, and the details are a little bit hazy but i'm pretty sure the month we conceived we worked so hard so hard to baby dance each day and then stopped for 2 days and bam I ovulated and then I think we ended up doing it like a day after ovulating, although I guess we had a good run with it, I think the timing for it was TERRIBLE so I was quite shocked when I got a positive HPT. I think as well I had done an opk but I never got a propper positive and thought that I wouldn't ovulate at all. Quite shocked in the end  Hoping that it happens soon for you, sometimes all you need is one time for it to happen :) 

Want2bmommy, did I hear you got a BFP as well!! How exciting, congrats hun xx


As for me, I got too impatient so we picked up babies furniture, car seat & the pram today hahaha and it's all set up :D so excited!! I'll have to post some pictures soon xx


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, thats wonderful news about the furniture hun! Cant wait to see pics!! And I soo cant wait to find out if you are carrying a girl! :happydance:

So far Jenn is our lone wolf with her little boy..:rofl:

Jason said I tossed and turned last night funny cuz when my alarm went off there was no time to lay there, had to pee bad. And as soon as I put my fee on the floor I got hit with nausea. Lasted for a good 30min or longer. Drank a little gatorade, and finally my stomach has calmed down. I told Andi the other day, not taking my progesterone right now. U needed to know that my body was going to do what it needed to on its own, with Gods help. So far so good. Not spottki.g, .no crampig like Ive gotten in the past. But I know my progesterone is high, I have all these signs of it like as if I had took my provera.. Im hoping thats a good sign. I have faith that it will stick if God wills it.. 
Made it to work, will get on after bit...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Just got a call from the girls CASEWORKER....OMGOSH!! She said "I can't make you ANY promises....but....we will be doing your homestudy soon...." OMGOSH!!!!!!!!! I MIGHT HAVE TWO GIRLS EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKK I hope I am preg/not preg whichever God gives us I can only do two more LOL!!! Weirdly...the way my tests are drying...there isn't much diff. between yesterday an todays tests!


----------



## waiting2012

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OH ANDI!!! That is fantastic news!!!
Remember, God will not give you more than you can handle, and I want you to be a bumpbuddy too!!! :happydance:!!!

I'm working through my lunch:happydance: so I get off early:happydance:
So I'm not sure exactly when I'll be on--after the kids are asleep for sure! :happydance:

Got to come out and get some air and my computer before being "locked down"..LOL


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea I am kinda nervous/excited but yet don't want to get my hopes up JUST YET :) but it would be all we ever dreamed of! We always wanted a little girl an the fact I can adopt TWO :) thats AMAZING!


----------



## bnporter81

Andi,that's wonderful news!:happydance: So happy for you!:flower:


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you Amanda for telling me your story of how you got pregnant...it's encouraging:thumbup:

Thank you as well, Steph...guess we'll wait and see what happens:wacko:


----------



## waiting2012

In case was wondering what my new avatar was LOL...

Pic of that 9 dpo test...:happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Have you pee'd on another test hehe ?!?!?!


----------



## waiting2012

Not yet...My camera on my phone went out, so the pics I have gotten--I used my "old-peice of shit" phone, or Jason's...Trouble with using his is--1. he's out of town again, and 2. use his camera and ya' have to bluetooth them AND delete them so he doesn't find out..LOL...Its not like I don't have tests either...LOL..I have 2 stashed in the car at the house..:rofl:..I just keep forgetting to take them inside:dohh:...Hows yours looking sweetie? I read where you said they don't look much different...Did I miss the pics or something? LOL..

**Had to update my ticker..:cry: I feel absolutely aweful for Steph :cry:**


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I know :( sad.....here are my pics today!
 



Attached Files:







AJT.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 6









AJT2.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5









Newone2.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## waiting2012

WOW...Those are some beauties!!! Your morning opks look good too!! :winkwink:
I bet you get that egg and those 2 girls this month! :happydance:

I can't wait hun!!! Still feel sick?

I've had some waves of nausea today--the absolute worst was this am..OMG...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I wasn't too bad yesterday an today I'm GOOD :) no sickness at all :) which is GOOD :) for me LOL! I've got cramping going on on the left ovary :( I duno why I didn't ovulate from that side....its kinda weird!


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, U/S went well, he says I measure to be 34 weeks 2 days and not 33 weeks 3 days anymore and baby is already 5 lbs and 10 oz! I will post some pics of the u/s. He has lots of hair already to! And super chubby cheeks :) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







img0010.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4









img0024.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4









img0039.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4









img0045.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3









img0067.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## calebsmom06

In the 3rd picture and in the last picture his eye was open:)


----------



## Want2bemommy4

AndreaFlorida said:


> Just got a call from the girls CASEWORKER....OMGOSH!! She said "I can't make you ANY promises....but....we will be doing your homestudy soon...." OMGOSH!!!!!!!!! I MIGHT HAVE TWO GIRLS EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKK I hope I am preg/not preg whichever God gives us I can only do two more LOL!!! Weirdly...the way my tests are drying...there isn't much diff. between yesterday an todays tests!

:hugs: Keep us updated! Big hugs and wish you the best!! OMG OMG can't wait. Prayers for you.


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Jenn, how cute!!!	5 lbs already???!!!! Ya know they gain a lb or two every week! They can be off y a lb or two when giving wts, my coworkers granddaughter was supposed to be a 9lber but she only weighed 7. But from the looks of it, hes going to be a chunk! Lol..
I would love to do a collage for you with all your US pics, if you post them again, i can do something cute... Same goes for the rest of you ladies!!!!:hugs:
Hard to believe we are down to mere weeks Jenn and Tanya!:happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Beth I love the pic of your family hun!!! So precious!!!:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes steph that would be awesome! I will post some of the older u/s pics withing the next few days and yes! My last u/s 4 weeks ago he said 4 lb 10 oz and todays is a whole pound more at 5 lb 10 oz! I am very very nervous with what my doc said about considering a c-section if the baby looked as if he would be more than 7 1/2 lbs! He is only 2 lbs away from that. The guy that did the u/s also said that at 36 weeks if you go into labor they will not stop it but anything bellow that they will. And I am wondering how I could measure a week ahead of due date because I know my ovulation to the day and my periods are always exact and I just dont think its possible to be a week ahead? Is it bad if my baby measures further than what he should?


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Steph...the oldest on the right is my step-daughter, Brieawna...then my daughter is Kelita and Clayton and Sean.

Jenn, he is such a little cutie...gotta love those adorable little cheeks. I wouldn't worry...maybe you're just measuring a week ahead because he's a little bigger? But no, I definitely wouldn't worry. I think it would be worse if you were measuring a week or two behind what you really are:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Oh, Steph, I forgot to tell you that I loved Sahara's ballet pic...she did look beautiful. My daughter took tap, ballet,and jazz for 3 years and I always loved how she looked at her recitals


----------



## waiting2012

I agree with Beth Jenn... A week ahead at this stage is not uncommon at all.. Its based on growth, your lil man is growing super! If you did go into labor now, if his lungs are developed enough, they would probably deliver.. They can give meds to to help with that, but that is in the extreme case when delivery is immenent...
Cant wait to put a collage together for you!:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Well, girls, I don't know what to think...I finally got a smiley face on my digital just now and an almost positive OPK (darker than what I've gotten so far this month). I was confused before, but now I'm super confused:dohh:

Any advice? LOL


----------



## calebsmom06

Thank you, I guess its just a normal worry. He looks perfect to me in the pics:) And he is super active so I am sure everything is just fine:) I just get scared of the what if's. But anyways I need to get some sleep, I am exhausted! Ill be on much more tomorrow since I am off::)


----------



## calebsmom06

Um Beth when was your estimated O? How many dpo are you?


----------



## calebsmom06

Here is a link to the video
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/27609215/jlopez061112.m4v


----------



## AndreaFlorida

That is tooooo cute I love the pics thanks for sharing them :) ADORABLE lil baby :)

For me I've been filling out 3 hours of paperwork its BEDTIME I'll catch up tomorrow talk to you all soon!


----------



## bnporter81

Loved the video Jenn...it was neat getting to see the hair, too. Don't think I've had a doc/sonographer point out any hair to me. I've heard that about the italian seasonings too....especially a lot of it like in pizza sauce and stuff.

To answer your question, after I put in my positive OPK last night, FF took away my crosshairs....otherwise I would have been 4 dpo according to my temps.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think my cycles a bust....my temp never went up :( soooo I duno what the hecks going on with me I GIVE UP!


----------



## waiting2012

That is strange Beth..Your temps def indicated O' happened already, but then your opk is finally saying something different..I wonder if your temps were indicative of ovulation trying to take place or the ovaries building up to O' but didn't until now..Get busy girl! At least try to tonite or tomorrow...:hugs:

Jenn--Love the video hun! I think that is soo cool!

AFM...Didn't wake as nauseas as yesterday, but its lingering there, ya know? feeling a bit "stuck"..:rofl:..you know constipated, but not constipated...I was ready to crash at like 8 last night, but couldn't because I was waiting for word from Jason on where he was at, but I DID NOT stay up and wait for him to get home..In fact I rolled over this morning and felt he was there, I have no idea when he got home or got into bed..I was beat! I'm enjoying some pb pretzels and gatorade for my early lunch--not really that hungry, but at least I'm not ready to toss my breakfast either..I go off lunch at 11:30--not sure where I'll be after that..our numbers are low today..there are only 2 babies in the baby room, I have one toddler, and there are about a handful or so of 3's and 4's and the usual 10 schoolers...

***************************************
OMG!! I just found out that 2 of the little ones that used to go here--well...they were beaten and the boyfriend to their mother--got arrested and is sitting in prison..Where he belongs...Sad thing is that the BF used to date another kiddo here's mom and is the daddy to one of her kids--well he beat her up when they were dating, and moved off..He moved back and met up with this other momma--the boys are not his--he had beat her up in the past too, but she went back to him and they were living together..And now this...Momma is like 19 and the boys are almost 3, and almost 2 years old...I just can't believe this...:sad1: Those poor boys...:sad1:


----------



## waiting2012

Andi...WTH??? Beth gets the spike in temps and has to wait days for her pos opk and you get the pos opks but no spike in temps...??? :dohh:...

Stop the crazy train, I want off!! LOL... Are your opk's still positive? That is really odd...

All I can say to you both--Keep :sex: and I'll keep praying that the egg gets caught! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I didn't take an OPK....today.....I was supposed to O within 36 hours of my Trigger Shot...don't think it worked!


----------



## waiting2012

So you had the shot on the 11th right?


----------



## waiting2012

Shit, that was yesterday--:dohh:...I'm sorry...My brain has been fried...

36 hours--try an opk this afternoon and see what you get..I wouldn't call it unsuccessful just yet...technically going by the 36 hours--could be as late tonite...

:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Last Friday the 8th of June....its been too long :( FML :( :cry: I got the shot at 11 am that day :( soooo technically its too late after 11 yesterday morning!
 



Attached Files:







12.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 3









13.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## waiting2012

Quick question, ladies...I woke up sometime in the middle of the night with an aweful headache, thought it was my pillows--so I swapped the pillows with Jason's--still had a bit of a headache through the morning until I left for work...Sitting here--and just realized--my headache has been gone awhile--where did it go? :rofl: Is that normal? I usually get headaches, but always have to take tylenol or advil for them..Ok, I'm a moron...Sorry for such a dumbass question...Just trying to figure out if that is my hormones playing with me...LOL


----------



## waiting2012

OH, I was going by what you had up on your signature...LOL..

Well, then you O'ed this past weekend--of course your temp wouldn't be up yet--and but your opks looked good! I wouldn't stress hun! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I do that sometimes if my neck is kinked wrong or something.....an then it goes away...I duno though..... Just posted on the page before this one....my tests almost negative!


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, I know a lady on a different thread that did the trigger shot, her temp still hasn't really gone up, but blood work showed she DID ovulate. Try not to worry...just stay positive and keep BD'ing like Steph said just in case:winkwink:


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, it probably is just your hormones causing the headache which is probably a good thing:thumbup:I had pretty bad headaches with a couple of my kids...

Yeah, we BD'd last night and we're going to here in a few hours. My temp did drop slightly today so hopefully the egg will have been released and my temp will go back up tomorrow....I hope![-o&lt;


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I put in a override for the O date :) so maybe I'm right that puts me 3dpo :) lets pray its right only a few more days an hopefully my tests get darker again :)


----------



## waiting2012

Yay!! I think it would be most AWESOME if both Andi and Beth got blaring :bfp:s in the days ahead!!!! :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah, that would be AMAZING, Steph!:happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Yes it would!! I don't want to be alone...LOL...Plus, it gives me something positive to look forward to...

PS..I changed up the title a bit..I hope that doesn't confuse everyone..:rofl:..Leave it to me to give my thread some huge long name..:rofl:...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I love it :) the new name an it would be awesome if me an Beth got pregger to :) soon we will be seeing little babies born in here I CANT WAIT!


----------



## calebsmom06

Aww I hope you both get your BFP's also Andi and Beth! Hope your finally seeing a light at the end of all that paperwork Andi! And Beth yes get the BD in! Lots lots lots show him how gooooo dit can be to have awesome sex more than once a blue moon!

Stwph-I had headaches at the beginning of mine! They were horrible and the only thing that helped was tylenol pm which the doc says is ok to take during pregnancy. It is just a mixture of tylenol and robutussin or something.
I am so anxious and nervous about how in a few weeks I could meet my baby! I get the chills!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

...getting there still have a CRAP LOAD OF PAPERWORK TO COMPLETE :( about to go to the neighbors house to get more information!


----------



## bnporter81

Lots of good and exciting things going on now and over the next several weeks!:happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Big EEEEEEEEEEEKK! :happydance:...Im so super stoked right now!! Thanks for the heads up about the Tylenol 3.. Nauseas before eating dinner, but afterward, my headache is back and so is the nausea. I fixed turkey meat burritos(ground turkey) tasted good but feel like I could toss my cookies now.. Its to early for this, but I had it early with Adrian.. Got to be a "girl" thing I hope lil princess bean stays put! Got to put clothes in the wash and going to lay down.. God its not 6 yet? WTH??? I want to goto bed NOW!! :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Andi- hope the paperwork doesnt get to overwhelming!!!!

Beth-one word... :sex::sex::sex::sex:
Ok, those werent words..lol
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Omg.. On my phone the :sex: smilie was going 90 to nothing, then went slow-mo.. I thought wow, thats Us! :rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, I started with a work at home business to do a little side work while I am out of work:) It is the first legit one I have found. You can join just to buy the products or you can join to refer people to the company as well. They are an all green company and sell all green products at a less expensive price than the stores because they do not pay for advertising and employees and all that stuff. Only costs 1 dollar to sign up for a year and there is no monthly cost. Hey for a dollar, its worth a try especially for the discounts to me cause I try to buy green products when I can anyway:) Let me know if any of you are interested. If you are I will get you the info. The company is called Melaleuca


----------



## AmandaBaby

I have a bit to catch up on but I'll have yo do it this arvo after work :)
Just wanted to see though, what week did everyones energy and appetite come back and when did the nausea go away? Because im still nauseous a lot and vomiting some! My appetite has come back a bit but not much and im still tired a lot!! In fact as soon as 2pm hits I could probably fall asleep while serving customers and I just find myself in a dszr doing silly things and half the time not even sure what I am doing!! :( I keep saying to the girls at work that its baby brain which im pretty sure it is, or the fact that my body is just in overdrive because its creating another life!! But they said yesterday that I need to stop using that 'excuse' !!! I felt so hurt! Damn hormones!! But its such a shitty feeling sometimes :( am I overreacting? Grrr wish I could just work 3 or 4 days a week and until only 2pm, oh it'd be nice!!!!
Hmph!! 

Well I shall try and get back on later xx


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Amanda:( I am so sorry you are feeling so bad still:( I never had the nausea or morning sickness but I was exhausted all of the time and as soon as my 2nd trimester hit it went away and I started getting tons of energy, I hope it passes for you soon since you are already almost 15 weeks! Some have it through their entire pregnancy I hope you dont:( Have you tried the nausea bands that they sell for you to wear on airplanes? I hear those work wonders


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Isn't that a drink? Mela...ya that word Jenn LOL!


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, love the u/s pics!

Fingers crossed for you both Andi and Beth!!!

Steph, praying that yours is an extra sticky one!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Went to bed before 8 last night, woke a few times to see what time it was..LOL...It felt so goooooooood to sleep! Woke this morning to a nose drainage-ICK, nausea--almost threw up in the trashcan--another ICK...LOL...

Jenn--We'll def have to talk about your new venture! :winkwink: Sounds awesome!!

I'm downloading some stuff, and have to get into work...Hopefully, this will be another early day! Its storming right now, and I'm hungry...Got my cereal and milk this am, so going to enjoy a tasty Honey Smack' breakfast..LOL

How is everyone??? Happy "HUMP" Day!! :winkwink: Andi and Beth--today is your day hunny!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww AManda I hope you feel better with your sickness I never had it so I duno when it goes away or anything about it :( SO SORRY :hugs: :hug: that you feel better very soon!


----------



## calebsmom06

AndreaFlorida said:


> Isn't that a drink? Mela...ya that word Jenn LOL!

Haha you made me laugh! No its not a drink your thinking of metamucil haha


----------



## waiting2012

Going to be a fun day...The 3's, 4's and schoolers are going to Chuck E. Cheese! Won't be back till this late afternoon (430-5)... SO I'm doing the naproom..2 two year olds and a schooler that is getting picked up at 2-230... CAN YOU SAY EASY DAY!! 

and in 2 days, I will be officially on VACATION!! :happydance::happydance:!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:shrug:Well there was this ONE drink my friend sold an it was Melalucca or somethin similar... I can't remember it was LOOCA something haha....I duno!! It was like a lotta grape, berries in it for ehh I'm BRAIN DEAD today.....preservatives or something! I dunoooooo lol I'm blonde apparently! Maybe I've heard of that company or something....who knows w/ me LOL....does it look like my tests got a little darker today or am I fooking going mad crazy!?!?!?!
 



Attached Files:







122.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## calebsmom06

Steph, yea its a good deal, and right now its only $1.00 to sign up for a year until the 20th and it is usually 29.99. and you get access to all the all natural products at a discounted price for yourself. And you know alot of people so if you can have anyone sign up under you then you will make a percentage of each of their sales. It is kind of like an online sams club but not food products its all natural products for your home. (green products). Text me if you want more info


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi Ladies :hi:

So had my fam doc appt yesterday and everything is good. My Fundal height is between 15 & 17 weeks. My blood pressure is great and the heartbeat is around 150 bpm...so that's kinda good right...it's high so that should mean it's a girl right? lol. The only thing is that when they tested my urine it showed that I had a lot of protein and Lucites (sp?) Doctor said that it was rather high so I probably have a bladder infection...but i'm not uncomfortable at all...I'll find out in a couple days. He says it's common to have them without symptoms in pregnancy. I even lost a pound. Probably because of how sick I've been and not being able to eat much. I find too that when I do eat, I have to eat in shifts. with the exception of last night I find that a normal size meal I have to eat part of and then come back in a couple hours to finish. Last night I ate really well and I was fine. I was even hungry again at like 10:30 and Josh stopped and got me a bagel at Tim Horton's.

still no migraines. Yea! so it must be that my hormones are more regulated now. I still get nauseated and I was 5 days sick free until this morning, but it was because i was waiting for breakfast to cook and my stomach didn't like the wait, so it was bile and flem. sorry if this is TMI but I've been kind of stuffed up every morning and it's really gross...like I have a cold but I don't.

I read all the posts that I missed.

STeph.... so exciting. I hope this one sticks!

Andi I'm praying for you too. It looks like either way your going to be getting some additions to your family.

Jenn, Cameron is very cute and I can vouch for Meleuca. My Aunt sold it a few years ago and their hand cream is the best one I've ever used. I actually still have a little bottle of it. I love how non-greasy it is. It's other name is Tea Tree Oil. It's a great product. It actually works better than polysporin on cuts too.

Ashe, I hope everything is going okay with your rest and that you find a house soon. I don't have to worry about that stress until next spring and I am not looking forward to it.

Welcome to Hopin!

Amanda. Sorry to hear that you had a couple bad days there but I think things will start to get better for you. they seem to have for me. I can handle being sick every once and a while...it was just the migraines that I couldn't take.

Tanya....that car you looked at sounds nasty...good thing you didn't take it. sounds like an accident waiting to happen.

Ah, I've probably forgotten a whole bunch of people and for that I'm sorry.

I've been missing because my Sister in law and nieces are down from Saskatchewan for two weeks and we've been spending a lot of time with them.

oh and Josh is going to take me driving tomorrow. Finally. I need to have my license before this baby comes, I don't think I can handle two kids on teh bus....I have until November so fingers crossed.

Still can't eat Chicken but hey, there are worse things right?

I'm going to try and check in more frequently.

Love you ladies!

oh and if you have Facebook go ahead and add me if you want....I'm under Mandy Godwin and my picture is me with my son.


----------



## waiting2012

Yeah, Jenn...Let me talk to Jason and see what he says...I don't think there'd be a problem checking into it.. :)

Mandy--Girl...You crack me up! I'm so glad that your appointment went good! and your doctor is right, when your pregnant, you may not know something bladder, etc wise is going on..I swear I had UTI after UTI when I was pregnant with Wesley and Adrian, but no sx for either of the kids when I had them... Cravings..Got to love them..I used to send Jason out for Taco Bell at midnight because I would wake up starving...LOL...Adrian's favorite place to this day is Taco Bell...:rofl:.. And girl, yeah, need to get the DL! I'm glad your hubby has the patience to teach you, mine would jump out of the car if he had to teach me..:rofl:..

I'm going to run to the little store in town and get some snacks for the naproom..But looks like I'll have till 3pm at least to be online! :happydance:

Won't be gone long! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> :shrug:Well there was this ONE drink my friend sold an it was Melalucca or somethin similar... I can't remember it was LOOCA something haha....I duno!! It was like a lotta grape, berries in it for ehh I'm BRAIN DEAD today.....preservatives or something! I dunoooooo lol I'm blonde apparently! Maybe I've heard of that company or something....who knows w/ me LOL....does it look like my tests got a little darker today or am I fooking going mad crazy!?!?!?!

Shit, I knew I forgot something!

YES! Andi--yesterday's FMU test was much lighter than this mornings--its obvious from your pic!! Girl, are you building up hcg again...HMMMMMMMMMMMM?????? :winkwink:


----------



## Kahlan83

I can't eat Taco bell or Burger King when I'm PG. Makes everything run through me really quickly....although they are super delish!

Josh is taking his Sis out to see Blazing Saddles at the theater. on Wednesdays they play old movies for 5 bucks at the cineplex...so it's her bday present. He's really looking forward to having some time with her just the two of them. Josh says that she may come out here again for Xmas since originally we were going to go out there but well with the baby coming it's not going to happen. For some reason I have a feeling this baby is coming the end of November. Don't know why.

so far my super craving has been veggie subs. at least it's healthy.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OKay..so I got smart untaped the one from today an put it with yesterday mornings test...is it darker or is it my imagination?!?!?! Please don't mind the poor quality my phone stinks at takin pics! The one under 4dpT is yesterday morns...the one I'm holding below it is todays :)

Could just be more dye in one...totally understand that but my FX that its getting DARKER :)
 



Attached Files:







1223.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kahlan83

maybe it's your phone but the look the same to me...either way that's good, better than lighter. :thumbup:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks :) I sure hope its gonna get darker :) ehhh it would be a blaring MIRACLE but hey :) anything can happen!


----------



## Kahlan83

Hey...I'm proof that they do happen. How many ppl who are just diagnosed with PCOS get preggo the first month? 

and remember, you are a miracle yourself....you survived your accident for a reason! Stay positive!


----------



## bnporter81

Jenn, my mom sold Melaleuca about 20 years ago...I found their products work pretty well. The only thing I didn't like about them (at least the way it was back then) was that you got paid kind of like on a tier basis. Naturally, I guess, the more people you sign up the higher level you get up to and the more money you make. Not sure how it works with all that now, though.

I hope it works out well for you:thumbup:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I know :) I did survive something QUITE crazy that coulda took me.... brings tears to my eyes that I was spared :)


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, YAY for vacation:happydance:Bet you can't wait! And I second what you said about the UTIs...I had a few with my first son and a couple with my second son...awful:wacko: Just like how yeast infections are very common in pregnancy due to hormones, I believe. I had a couple of those too during pregnancy and I hardly EVER get one of those any other time!

Andi, yes it does look a little bit darker today to me as well:flower:

Amanda, that was pretty rude about that comment they made to you. I probably would have been insulted...and I'm not even pregnant yet! Just try to ignore it because I know pregnancy brain is very real and frustrating!:thumbup:


----------



## Kahlan83

bnporter81 said:


> Jenn, my mom sold Melaleuca about 20 years ago...I found their products work pretty well. The only thing I didn't like about them (at least the way it was back then) was that you got paid kind of like on a tier basis. Naturally, I guess, the more people you sign up the higher level you get up to and the more money you make. Not sure how it works with all that now, though.
> 
> I hope it works out well for you:thumbup:

unfortunately a lot of companies are pyramid based. It's not really about selling the product but about how many people you sign up to sell it under you....doesn't necessarily mean it's a scam though...although there are a lot of them out there. I almost got caught in one a couple years ago...but thank goodness I research everything!


----------



## calebsmom06

Mandy-thanks yea the all natural products are so much better than the ones full of chemicals! Glad you were able to finally eat yesterday! Good luck with your liscence! I am sure you will have it before November.
Steph-I have had a few late night taco bell runs lol, I seem to get the occasional taco bell or pizza craving haha


----------



## Kahlan83

oh I almost forgot.

WE took Matty to his first movie. we took him to Madagascar 3 and he loved it although about 30 minutes to the end he started asking to go home but he was good. He was signing along and everything. He loves the first two movies so he was shouting out saying "That's Marty...That's Alex..."

Josh is looking forward to taking him to star wars next year.

We're going to make English Muffin Pizza's tonight, Since Daddy is going out.


----------



## calebsmom06

It isnt really tier based, you sign up people under you and you make a percentage of the purchases they make, so the more people you have under you the more money you will make naturally and of course you move up in the company the more people under you so your level rises and when you get to a certain level they even send you extra money for a car allowance. Its the first one I have found that is legit and does not ask for a bunch of money up front. The only thing I have to do is purchase 35 points worth of products each month which sice its the same as what you would purchase at the store anyways its no lose to me but instead of all the chemical based stuff it is all natural good for you stuff:) So I will use my 35 points on mouthwash toothpastes cleaning supplies and laundry soaps.
And yes Amanda that comment would have made me cry, I would have been so emotional and pissed! What gave them the right to say something like that anyways!
Andi-to me the bottom test does look darker:)


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah, I never said it was a scam...I know Melaleuca is a very reputable company. Like I said, my mom worked for them for several years and I pretty much know how their company works...

Their products are really good. Tea tree oil is good for just about anything, LOL. And their cleaning products work well , too.


----------



## calebsmom06

Thank you, I am hoping it works out well for me, it could be the blessing I needed while on maternity leave. I know its high hoping but it would be awesome if it couls suplement my income enough for me to be able to stay home with the baby permanetly, guess ill see


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, first off...Did I miss something?? I guess I need to go back and read Amanda's post..I was probably half asleep when I read it...Man..I wonder if someone needs to be shot with Horse shit!! :gun:

Jenn--Like I said, I'll talk to Jason and see what he says...I'm all for the more natural products and stuff and I know the ladies I go to church with and all would buy too, some of them already buy Arbonne, and there's another but I can't think of it right now..

Mandy--we saw that too! wasn't it cute! I don't do 3d movies but I bet it would have been better in 3d... Happy birthday to your hubby's sister! :hugs:

Beth--haven't heard, any progress with the vehicles or is that a touchy area? YIKES...I hope that's coming a long ok for ya'll...:hugs:

Andi--I'm telling ya' that test from today is a smidge darker than yesterday's morning one...:happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

I had a craving for homemade choco chip cookies...I even made them extra soft--Amanda would be proud..:rofl:...Its nice having a full kitchen where I work....LOL.. 

Didn't have to get in the floor with this bunch of kiddo's...after 5 minutes--OUT like a light! :rofl:...Oh, its so peaceful right now...LOL


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Test dried darker to OMG....PLEASE O PLEASE an last nights test is LIGHTER than todays too! Both tests yesterday are lighter than todays OMG OMG OMG I PRAY TO GOD it stays that way!


----------



## calebsmom06

YAY Andi!!!!! I hope this is it for you!

Steph-mmmm Chocolate chip cookies sound deliscious!


----------



## waiting2012

OH Andi!! I hope this is it for ya hun!!! I need another bumpbuddy!!!

Beth--you too hun!!!

Can't wait!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Yes, Jenn..They were DeLiCiOuS!!!! LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Could only eat a couple though...My teeth are soooo sensitive right now....Not hurt but just tingly and sensitive all over...Don't know if that's the right description or not, but sensitive for sure!


----------



## TandA08

Steph - yay for vacation coming up!!!!

And yum! Cookies!!! ME WANT COOKIES!!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

I got so pleasantly wrapped up in FB, I just realized I better come back here and tell ya'll I'll try to be on later...Its time to wake the kiddos up--all that there is...:rofl:...1 just went to get changed, the other 2 are still sleeping...LOL


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes Steph I just saw all your posts! The toilet seat man hmmmm looks pshyco haha. I think I may have to make some cookies today with all this cookie talk I am really wanting some:/ Then I sit here and tell myself Jenn your baby is already big thats all you need are more sweets!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Emmm weirdly an oddly true MY TEETH HURT TO...feel...loose but they aren't an they are VERY sensative to cold things at the moment ITS WEIRD!!!


----------



## Kahlan83

just a question for you guys. I was reading a magazine today and it said that it's not recommended for children under age 2 to watch any kind of TV at all. I don't agree with that. they say that it somehow stunts their mental growth but yet my son has been watching TV since he was born. We put on those Disney movies designed for babies back then and now he has a wide range of different shows and cartoons that he enjoys and he's a perfect and smart little boy. He can sing at least 3 or 4 songs perfectly. He speaks in almost complete sentences. He comes up with the some of the most wildly imaginative things sometimes during play.... I dunno, am I just lucky to have such a smart kid? I"m sorry if I've opened a can of worms here.


----------



## calebsmom06

No I think it pertains to those parents who stick their children in front of a t.v. all day and use it as a babysitter. As long as the child is introduced to informative programs that teach and stimulate the brain it will not harm them. And as long as it is limited to the time frame and they are still introduced to toys/games that also stimulate the brain and teach them then there is absolutely nothing wrong with a few cartoons here and there, now I wouldnt set them in front of the tv watching freddy or law and order or none of that lol. Most childrens and I say most are actually very informative especially like sesame street elmo and diego to me those are the best of and the baby einstein movies:)


----------



## Kahlan83

calebsmom06 said:


> No I think it pertains to those parents who stick their children in front of a t.v. all day and use it as a babysitter. As long as the child is introduced to informative programs that teach and stimulate the brain it will not harm them. And as long as it is limited to the time frame and they are still introduced to toys/games that also stimulate the brain and teach them then there is absolutely nothing wrong with a few cartoons here and there, now I wouldnt set them in front of the tv watching freddy or law and order or none of that lol. Most childrens and I say most are actually very informative especially like sesame street elmo and diego to me those are the best of and the baby einstein movies:)

Well I have to admit that most of hte day there is something playing in the background but usually Matty will only watch a max of 15-20 mins without getting up and doing something else. All his stuff is like that... Disney mostly. But I'm also home so I wouldn't consider it babysitting...he's just not the type of kid to only watch TV. there are only maybe 3 or 4 that he'll watch it mostly all the way through..good before bed because it calms him down.

It was more or less just asking because I hate the so-called experts that study a handful of children and say that their results are iron clad and all kids will be like that. (isn't it also ironic that most of these experts are either not parents or have grown children?)

For example, right now...Matty is watching Cars and has been watching it for the last 20 minutes without budging but I know in about 15 minutes he'll be getting up to ask me something or ask for something. :shrug:


----------



## Affyash

Shit you guys I'm so sorry I haven't been on in FOREVER! I read a bunch the other night and then FORGOT to respond and now I totally don't remember. I'm leaving work right now to go to my little brother's high school graduation! :) Yay he made it! So, I'll be on for sure tomorrow and I'll get all caught up and respond properly! Love you all! Hope all is well!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yeah Beth even if it is just on in the background I dont think it counts as watching because they are being entertained by something else so your good, I agree completely you can not judge all kids on the ones that are tested because every kid is different.


----------



## calebsmom06

Ashley congrats on your brother graduating:) Enjoy and have fun:)


----------



## Kahlan83

calebsmom06 said:


> Yeah Beth even if it is just on in the background I dont think it counts as watching because they are being entertained by something else so your good, I agree completely you can not judge all kids on the ones that are tested because every kid is different.

hehe..I'm mandy. I think Bnporter is beth. no worries though. I'm not always good with names either. :dohh:


----------



## calebsmom06

OOOOpppps sorry Mandy! Blame it on preggo brain!


----------



## waiting2012

Lol.. Preggo brain Jenn.. Are you still thinking about those choco chip cookies..:rofl:

As far as tv.. Even at daycare, I have something on for my kids.. A lot of the time its kids music videos, I have one vhs tape that has a song to go with each letter of the alphabet.. It has helped my twos with letter recognition. I dont play a lot of Dora, or Blues clues..mostly music.. My kids tv watchers, and they are smarter than a box of rocks, so didnt harm them any..lil
You have to take everything you read with a grain of salt hun...

I am going to watch a bit of tv, and hope my stomach settles... No supper yet, to nnauseas...
And andi sounds good hun!


----------



## Kahlan83

calebsmom06 said:


> OOOOpppps sorry Mandy! Blame it on preggo brain!

lol. Like I said, I forget names all the time so I can't very well take offense. wouldn't anyway. :flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

....mmmmm cookies :) I think I might bake some of those tonight eeeeeek! Sounds soooo flippin' yummy!


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Hi Ladies I am hanging in there. Just been working picked up two other jobs. Side jobs modeling so hoping to get money for everything. The place I applied for that funds tubal reversals wrote me back they will be looking into the subscriptions sometime this week so hoping they approve. Once thats done I and hubby have lots of paper work to fill out. And the wait begins. I am hoping the extra money I make will get me enough to start saving for our own place and get my attorney unless I get the guts to try to defend self....


----------



## Want2bemommy4

AndreaFlorida said:


> :shrug:Well there was this ONE drink my friend sold an it was Melalucca or somethin similar... I can't remember it was LOOCA something haha....I duno!! It was like a lotta grape, berries in it for ehh I'm BRAIN DEAD today.....preservatives or something! I dunoooooo lol I'm blonde apparently! Maybe I've heard of that company or something....who knows w/ me LOL....does it look like my tests got a little darker today or am I fooking going mad crazy!?!?!?!

I think those are becoming real Bfps!


----------



## bnporter81

Hope you're all having a good day so far...

Steph, the Acadia is still in the shop. They had to replace the transmission, front brakes, spark plugs, and something else I can't quite remember:wacko:Anyway we should get it back tomorrow, but they said the total cost would be around $4200. All that and we're supposed to be leaving next Saturday to go pick up my step-daughter in Missouri...hoping nothing will go out on it during our trip:growlmad: We're only getting her for a few weeks this summer instead of the usual 6. I guess I hate the thought of traveling 7 hours to get her, just to turn around and do it again 3 weeks later! I hope her mom meets us at least halfway or something bringing her back:dohh:To top it off, my birthday is next Sunday and it will probably be a whole day of traveling back home, LOL

Guess I'll run for now....going to go read some more of my 50 shades of grey and torture myself since DH won't be home for several hours:haha:


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Steph, :hugs: thinking of you hun.. I ll post more from my lunch break...
That goes for everyone:hugs:..

Feeling ultra nauseas this am, almost upchucked in the kitchen trash as we were leaving this morning and dh asked "morning sickness??" I think hes putting things together lol... Tomorrow is the 4 wk mark, hope we can make one milestone at a time.. 
Have to go get my class but will be back the usual lunch time..
Lots of love lafies!:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

---Almost negative today...so I guess its done...but I'm only as much as 5dpo or something! Not far enough to get more HCG I dont thinK!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 7









2.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## calebsmom06

Well I had a long post responding to everyone written up and my computer decided to 'update' and I lost everything:/ So I will respond later I have some stuff I need to get done. Dont you hate computers sometimes!


----------



## Affyash

Sooooo much to respond to, I hope I don't forget anything! I wrote stuff down so I'd remember...

Beth, so I think you've O'd. Sometimes with the O dye tests women don't get a dark line. That's why so many people use the digital ones. I never really got a super dark line until a couple months of using them. And I'm sure I O'd in the months prior. Weird, I know. Your family's pic is precious, I love seeing them! I so hope you caught your eggy, that would be fan-flippin-tastic!!! Oh and I haven't read 50 shades of gray yet but I am SOOOO excited to! I hope you get a big fat check from God to cover all your shitty bills too!

Steph, I am so freakin' happy for you. Oh please let this one stick! I think Rosslyn is a really cool name and I would love for you to be able to use it. It is super ironic that the baby's due on your MIL bday, but whatever. It will make her feel bad about everything I hope! Those baby boys you talked about being beaten...ugh, that made me so sad. I so hope they're OK and don't remember this when they're older. The headaches are totally normal, I get about 3 a week. Not necessarily at night, but still. It means your hormones are rising. Yay!! And those cookies....damn girl, you had me drooling for some! They say sweet cravings mean girl! :)

Andi that is FABULOUS news about the girls I so hope you get them! And about your Oing, I totally think you did. I was getting all jazzed reading about how your tests were getting darker (I thought they were too). I hope this is it for you and you get multiple blessings this month! Sometimes God works in mysterious ways. And I agree with Steph, he wouldn't give you more than you can handle...

Jenn those chubby cheeks of Cameron's are to die for!!! So freakin' cute! And the one that they put the glasses on made me double take! That was awesome. I cannot wait to see pics of him once he's born and I cannot even believe he's almost here! So exciting! And don't worry too much about the c-sec. I know it sounds awful, I do, but I was so pleasantly surprised at how easy it was. I mean it hurt, but you're so involved with your newborn, it doesn't phase you like you think it would. And hopefully you don't have to do it anyway! Hugs!

Amanda I'm so sorry you're feeling so crappy still. I really do hope it passes. I remember feeling a lot better at 12 weeks for a little bit, then at like 14 weeks it came back with a vengence (sp!?) and I was blown away. Within another week or so it went away and all was well. Hope that's how it is for you too! So happy you're getting stuff bought and already bonding with your LO! And I think it's a girl too. :)

Mandy, it is awesome that your baby is growing so good and healthy. Warms my heart to know that things are going well with you! Hopefully you have zero migraines and sickness for the rest of the pregnancy! :) When can you find out the sex? I'm dying to know! And I do the same thing as you about Q watching TV. It's pretty much on all the time but he only watches certain shows for short periods of time. It's more like another person being in the room than a babysitter. I always have the TV on even when he's not there. Probably not the best idea, but whatever! And good luck with your driver's license!

Tanya how are you hun? Hope things are well and you're feeling OK. Any luck with the car hunt? Thinking of you!

And Brooke and Reya too!! How are you girls??

Want2bemommy, it sounds like shit might have hit the fan for you. I don't know any of the details but it sounds like you could use a big hug! Consider yourself loved and hugged! 

I'm doing OK. I went to the doctor on Tuesday and all is well with the baby. They spent a long time looking at her heart and it freaked me out. But they were just waiting for my bladder to fill to see other stuff. She's all good. Oh and she is definitely a she! YAYA!!!! I do have placenta previa. It's not great, but it's not super bad either. They've limited my walking, won't let me pick up Q (sniff!) and even cancelled my visit to Denver for my sister's funeral. They said the walking around the airports and the pressure changes in the plane could cause me to bleed and they'd rather I not go. If I do start bleeding, they'll put me on bedrest because it can be near impossible to stop the bleeding. Soooo, I have to take it really easy. Although, they did say I could have "gentle" sex...whatever that is! :blush:

So sorry for the novel, I hate when I do that! I just had sooooo much to say! Love you all!


----------



## TandA08

Hey Ash! :hugs: Sorry to hear about the placenta previa, but at least it doesn't sound like it's an extreme case. But either way, definitely take it easy!! I'm sorry you'll have to miss your sister's funeral in Denver! But it's for your own health, and the health of your little girl! Yay- finally a confirmation that it IS a girl!!!

As far as my car hunt goes - I'm hating the world right now! People are sooo freaking DISHONEST and I just want to strangle them! We have gone to look at a total of 4, and each time BEFORE driving to go see it, we have SPECIFICALLY asked, does it have any body damage. And everytime it's turned out that we were lied to about it! All 4 of them had some sort of damage that was not disclosed to us. And I really feel like we've wasted time and money to go look at these piles of JUNK! Time to drive out to them (some of them have been 50 miles one way!), time that hubby is taking out of work to go look at them, and money on gas to drive there and back! It's freakin pissing me off!

I'm sorry I haven't been on as regular as I'd like, and obviously not as cheery either, but we are completely running out of time to find a DECENT baby friendly vehicle and I'm totally getting frustrated with it all.

Love you all!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Tanya hang in there love :) PRAYING you find the RIGHT vehicle very soon! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

will reply I promise...I have to pee first..OMG...I can't hold it..


----------



## Affyash

Tanya I'm so sorry. People can really suck sometimes. Have you guys thought of just going to a CarMax dealer? They sell a shitload of used cars at discounted prices and they do all the upfront work for you. I'm sure you'd be able to find an affordable decent car there? I hope it turns around for you, you don't need this stress right now!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...Lets see..
Beth--sorry to hear about the $ having to go out towards the vehicle repairs...That just stinks! And hopefully, with all the work being done to it--it shouldn't have any problems for your drive to pick up your dd...:hugs: It would be awesome if you got your :bfp: for your birthday or before your birthday I should say!! :winkwink:

Andi--I still think your tests are looking pretty good considering you are 5dpo..I guess in a few more days we'll know for sure huh? :happydance: Can't wait to see them suckers being blaring positive again!! Were you able to get your paperwork done? I know you said there was buttload of it to fill out! LOL..:)

Tanya--man...Next time you go to look at cars--take your load horseshit gun with you! :gun:..Let them know you will shoot if they feed you full of bull.. That's just aweful to have to waste the gas and time to find out people lie about what they are selling..Crazy!

Ashe--so glad your appointment went good hun! I mean, placenta previa may not be what you were hoping to hear, or the fact that it'll keep you from going to your sister's funeral, but I guarantee she is looking down on you, and understands why you won't be able to come. :hugs:

Jenn--C/sections aren't bad...My first was a little rough because I went through 38 hours of labor, and I was utterly disappointed about it, but with Adrian--I couldn't wait for them to cut her out..LOL..recovery is a little longer with a c/section but not by much, and look at this way--Cameron will have the most perfect head you've ever seen..:) That's what I thought was so awesome about delivering that way..No cone head! LOL... I know the next will be a c/section too--and I'm a-ok with that..

Thanks girls about the headaches...I'm having a bit of one right now..But I took just one tylenol earlier--it eased up and now it's back..Nausea seems to be my friend today..It comes and goes, comes and goes..Keeping my gatorade close though...And yes, I've got a sweet tooth...LOL...I have a bag of circus peanuts at home and every night so far before bed, I eat a couple..:rofl:...I'm soooooo tired... Between the headaches, fatigue, and nausea--yep--the hormones are working I guess..LOL..And add to it the peeing today like I've drank gallons and gallons of water...UGH...No complaints though as long as this bean stays put! After serious consideration--I like Rosslyn Grace or Rosslyn Hope or even Rosslyn Faith...I want the middle name to be one of those 3...I think it would be quite fitting for our last..
Tonite we meet with the recruiter--we've been trying to meet with him for 2-3 months now, and something has always come up. I got a text from him that tonite for sure...Wesley got his Advab scores earlier this week from the school counselor and the 27th of June, they are taking Senior pictures...:( My baby is a senior... Its hard to believe that we already doing cap and gown pics...Soon it'll be time to order graduation announcements...
Not a whole lot else going on at the moment, but that's enough...Just a few more hours at work today and at least 8 tomorrow and VACATION!!!! WOOHOO!!!

Amanda--I didn't forget ya hun!,I hope you are feeling good sweetie!! Can't wait to see what you are having sweetie!! :happydance:


----------



## calebsmom06

Ashley-thank you:) I cant wait to see those chubby cheeks in person! I wonder if they will really be as chubby as they look! So sorry you have to miss your trip to Denver but you will be there in your heart. Im excited you are having a little girl:) So far everyone is having girls except me, Lucky lucky! But I love my boys and wouldnt change it for the world, maybe one day ill get a little girl somehow:/ Dont think I will be having anymore myself.

Tanya-so sorry about the junky car deals:( Have you tried the car lots? Maybe then you could find one with at least some kind of warranty that way if there happen to be a problem then it would be covered.

Steph-I am so happy for you! So hubby is finally putting everything together and figuring it out:) Have you taken anymore tests? 

Andi-I hope this is it for you and you see your next surge of HCG here very very soon:)

Beth-So sorry about the cost of the repairs! You could almost just buy a different vehicle with that much money! Being they sell some brand new cars for 10 grand wow thats half the cost! Hope you are blessed with a long lasting reliable vehicle and that thats it nothing else will go wrong with it!

I dont remember everything I had posted in my previous post:/ Dumb computer! I am contemplating wether to consider myself 34 weeks tomorrow or 35 weeks tomorrow?? Since at my ultrasound I measured 34 weeks instead of 33 but maybe thats just because my baby is so big! I guess I will stick with 34 unless my doc says different. Hard to believe that in 2 weeks my baby will be considered full term! I could be holding him in the next 2-5 weeks! I am sooooo anxious to meet my boy!


----------



## calebsmom06

Steph-thanks for the positive side of the c-section theory hehe:) I still just really dont want one and I think even if the baby is bigger than 7 1/2 pounds I may still just try to deliver naturally, it was my first I had so many delivery problems with, he scrapped my pelvic bone and had a scrapped head and black eye when he came out. He had a HUGE conehead I mean HUGE! I remember thinking something was wrong. Born at 39 weeks He weighed 7 lb 13 oz My second, I had one contration where I pushed 3 times and wham he was out, he had a little perfect head but he wasnt in the birth canal long at all! He weighed 7lb 5 oz induced at exactly 38 weeks. I have one of those big yoga balls I am going to start sitting on and excersizing with when I hit 36 weeks, doc says they help and I will start doing lots of walking. I am hoping at 38 weeks he will be ready to come on his own, I already get lots of braxton hicks contractions
As I sit here typing and eating the mac n cheese I made for me and little man for lunch he is moving and kicking all over! I guess he likes it:)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I didn't get done with the paperwork yet but only a couple more pages to work on one is financial an I have to list EVERY single bill on there an how much we pay on it each month...yes ******** but I guess they want to make sure we have enough money to support two more children! .........So my son won't stop lying so I made a new punishment I hope it knicks it soon! He gets to write a LONG sentence MOMMY made up 10 times each HAHA! And he wants to lie again he'll be right back at the table doing more sentences :)


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl: Andi.... ONLY 10???? I have used that but the kids had to write 25...LOL...It does work though no matter how many... I understand the financial stuff hun...In a way it kind of stinks though because there are people who have 10 kids and no one asks for their financial/bank statements before bringing baby #11 home...:dohh:...Oh well, we do what we have to do, right!?? :hugs:

Jenn...:happydance:...I can't wait either hun, to see lil' Cam! You and Tanya are going to be more over the moon than you already are, tired but over the moon all the same..I just got to hold my co-workers granddaughter...Lil Ronda Gayle... She's 4 wks this week, weighs 7lbs. 8oz right now--soo tiny...and oh sooooo cute!!! Adrian was much bigger than her at birth, but I miss that and soooo want a little baby to take home..Maybe...

As far as testing--i did test earlier this week--crappy camera though--didn't give my test the kudos it deserved..It was a 25 miu test and there was a faint but def line on it...So not bad from the FRE and Answer brands that measure much less than that..I think with the amount of nausea, etc..I don't there is a problem right now, just hope it stays that way!..Got to get off here...My kids are up..Yay...Going to run outside for my last few minutes before I go back to toddler jail...LOL..Talk to ya'll later

:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ya just 10 because the sentence was 3 lines long LMAO! So 30 sentences in that "sense" LOL

Fun an giggles this afternoon :( its almost all gone :cry:
 



Attached Files:







A123.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## waiting2012

Just remember in a few short days, that line should get darker hun!:happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

It got as dark as the previous tests when it dried :)

Ohhhh Beth.....ITS GONNA HAVE TO BE OUR TURN :)
 



Attached Files:







Hmm.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 3









hmm2.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## brooke1993

ladies my camera was ruined @ the lake last weekend so this is a pic from my friends camera but I have news.....I am PREGNANT and due 2/24/2013.I go to the dr next week but I have taken 5 tests in 2 days and all came back with lines so I took this earlier.I know I havent been on and well I am sorry its just I was working on things with DH.I plan to tell him when he comes home from work tomarrow.I have 2 digis left as it was a 3 pack so I am going to wrap them all up and hand them to him.
STEPH CONGRATS!!I see our due dates are a day apart.
Andi I think this is it hun!!
Hugs and love 2 u ALL xoxoxoxoxoxo
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I didnt use any opk I didnt temp the ONLY reason I tested was when I woke up for 2 days now it has felt like I did 500 crunches or sit ups in my sleep and my boobs are really sore. 
I am actually not due for AF for another day but I am praying this is a sticky one.
I am reading as far back as I can on this laptop,My desktop has been acting up and is in the shop and I hate my laptop but I again am sorry I havent been on and hope you all are doing well.
 



Attached Files:







DSC09150.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww how exciting Brooke! Congrats! The month you had so much going on is the month you caught it! Let us know how your appointment goes!


----------



## brooke1993

calebsmom06 said:


> Awww how exciting Brooke! Congrats! The month you had so much going on is the month you caught it! Let us know how your appointment goes!

Thanks Jenn and OMG your baby boy is sooooo cute!!!!!Yes to be honest we ONLY had sex 7 or 8 times and it wasnt around the time I thought I was ovulating.We have been walking everynight and talking more and I have been ALOT less stressed so I have a good feeling about this.I appreciate EVERYTHING you all have said and done.I couldnt of done this alone.You all have seen me through some dark places,That miscarriage REALLY did me in but I have let go.I actually bought some balloons 2 weeks ago and let them go in the sky and cryed and prayed and ironically I think THATS when I might of gotten preggers around that time.I luv u all xoxoxoxo :hugs::hugs:
Again that baby boy of yours is soooo cute LOVE LOVE LOVE the new us pics


----------



## brooke1993

PLEASE dear lord let us ALL be BFP...PRAYING for you all.
:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::baby::baby::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OMGOSH BROOKE :) CONGRATS :) thats awesome!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

.......now everyone is pregnant but me AND BETH...WOOPSY!LMAO

~*~*~*~Raises Hand*~*~*~*~ My turn yet?~!?~?~?~?~~? lmao


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Brooke that is beautiful what you did for your baby who went to heaven! Its good your hubby and you have been able to walk and talk together, it sounds like your relationship is getting stronger:) hope everything is able to stay on track and keep going positive like it is right now:) And thank you, yes my baby boy is precious! Him and his chubby cheeks:)

Andi-dont give up you still have a chance this month! Just a few more days and you should know something:)


----------



## bnporter81

Brooke, congrats hon!! That's so great and I hope it's a very sticky little bean for you:flower:

Ashe, I'm sorry to hear about the news at the doctor. Just try to take it easy and I'm sure everything will go fine. Gentle sex, huh? Where's the fun in that? LOL:haha:

Yeah, Andi, I sure hope and pray it's our turn next! :cloud9: I'm feeling kind of down tonight and not very hopeful about anything:wacko:

Hope you all are doing well and I'll talk to you tomorrow. Hugs:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Andi, I totally see a BFP on that HPT you posted!!! 

CONGRATS Brooke!!!!!

Jenn, as far as car hunting on car lots... they mark the prices up so bad we'd never find anything in our budget. Besides, hubby really wants to find a 1990 to 1995 Toyota 4runner with a bad transmission. I know I know... sounds crazy, but a bad tranny will make for a much cheaper deal, and he is capable of having it rebuilt for next to nothing. And by having the transmission rebuilt we know that it will be much more reliable. I've been searching craigslist and auto trader so far. Most other places mark up prices so much that it puts the vehicles out of our price range. BLAH I'm tired of it all already..... oh well.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Beth your gonna be pregger I JUST KNOW IT DARLING SOOOOON I'll definitely be the LAST one :) For definitely haha!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I agree Tanya just wish I knew if it were gonna get darker?!?!?!?! I'm so in Limbo right now...it does kinda sorta look like its gonna get darker I can only HOPE AN PRAY!


----------



## TandA08

Andi, I'm sayin you ARE pregnant! Did you say that AF isn't due for 2 days anyway?? Jeeeesh girl.... don't lose hope so quickly! Test again in a day or so!!


----------



## calebsmom06

I understand about the dealers marking up prices, its not often to hear someone say they are looking for something with a bad transmission lol, your lucky to have a handyman as a husband! I wish mine knew how to fix SOMETHING lol! I hope something pops up for you soon, I know its exhausting especially as close as you are to pop!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

No Tanya I had an HCG shot LOL it makes the tests falsely positive until they fade away or begin to get darker its not a true :bfp: :( I wish I could say it was.....AF I have no clue when she will be rearing her ugly head since I was on the medications I'm ONLY about 5 or 6dpo at most ;) lol

Here are tonights tests.....are they getting DARKER or LIGHTER or STAYING THE SAME?!?!?!?! I promise these are the end LOL for tonight that is :):dohh::happydance::nope::baby:
 



Attached Files:







Lighterdarker1.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4









Lighterdarker2.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5


----------



## calebsmom06

Andi, last nights compared to todays seems a tad bit darker to me, I am anxious to see tomorrows! I hope they do start to get darker again for you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ohhh I HOPE OH I PRAY I asked DH if they are getting darker or lighter he's like the bottom they are going darker again I was like OK an shut up an he goes WHY? I was like welllll if they get darker we are pregnant HE WAS LIKE OHHHHHHHH! LOL he said it like he was in shock!

The bottom two I just took tonight :) an the other above the last one was done last night an I THINK its darker I might pull the other two off an compare :) an take a pic :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:cloud9:Here it is...I took the two bottom as you can see an put them up to last nights OMG YOU LADIES are right they are darker I just pray its not b/c my urine is more dilute or whatever but I've been drinking like a mad lady today like thirsty as heck :)

I am :cry: because I PRAY this is real!
 



Attached Files:







11111111.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## brooke1993

Andi they DO look darker to me,FX for you :dust:


----------



## waiting2012

Absolutely SPEECHLESS!! :happydance:
Many congrats Brooke:happydance:
Andi, those tests arent getting lighter, they are def getting darker!:happydance:
Beth, I know you are next, you and Andi!!!

It will be so awesome to have us all due so close together..

Going to bed, but I am def excited for you ladies..:happydance:


----------



## brooke1993

thank you to all you ladies,I am up having some toast as I woke up feeling so hungry but my stomach is also alittle off.Well back to bed for me but wanted to pop in I know your all sleeping lol its 3 am .Hugs n Luv


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, I agree...I definitely don't think they're getting lighter, but a tad darker instead:thumbup:I hope this is it for you:hugs:I look forward to seeing todays test!

Tanya, I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time finding a vehicle. God knows you need a good car and I think you'll find the perfect one soon:thumbup:

Well girls...I just got my Gail reading back and thought I'd share. Of course no one knows if any of it's right or not but of course it gave me hope. And several of the things she said line up with my life right now, I feel. She mentioned a fatherly figure around me. My dad has been gone since I was only a year old. She mentioned financial improvements...we've had sooo much going on financially lately with car improvements and getting behind on some bills. Yesterday we were able to some money through DH work to take care of most of that....Then she mentioned a pregnancy in August with a smooth and quick labor. My last 2 boys were born from start to finish in 7-8 hours...maybe 15 minutes of pushing. Then she mentioned a little girl which is what we were so badly wanting this time since we have 2 boys between the two of us, but no girl. Of course I didn't tell her anything but basic info about me so it gives me some hope

*Linking in around you, I sense firstly a lovely family unit around you, and just how much family, the home and your children mean to you, I see your making many plans now around more children coming in 

Spirit who come in around you, and I sense a lovely strong link from a fatherly or grandfatherly energy around you, show that you have such alot of positives coming in for you over the next 6 months, some lovely financial improvements, and just an overall feeling of security

Looking now at pregnancy, I dont see anything preventing this, and see a clear conception for August 2012, I see a problem free pregnancy too, and feel you will also a very smooth and quick labour, and a beautiful baby girl is born 2013, a lovely bond, and a very welcomed edition to your family, I see her as a very content and happy baby always smiling

Spirit just show me this one conception and pregnancy for you, and again a lovely pathway too, all the best for the future x*


----------



## calebsmom06

Your reading sounds great! I bet you are anxious to find out if its going to be true!
Brooke, hope u felt better after the toast. I was up at 3. I didn't get to sleep until 4am I was tossing and turning all night trying to go to sleep and I am now up to get ready for work. I should have gotten on so u could have a chat buddy but I was trying so hard to sleep! I know this will be a loooooong work day now lol


----------



## waiting2012

About to head to work... Just wanted to wish ya'll a very happy Friday!
I will check back in later hopefully from my computer..

Beth that is an awesome reading! I hope it happens sooner than August for you! I know with my reading she said conception of a boy in Jan 2013, I can only pray that this one sticks and that I was able to alter my future by my increaseddesire to ttc since the reading...


----------



## waiting2012

Will be watching the schoolers today at lunch time.. Dont mind, I can still get onmy computer hopefully. . Had kind of a blue morning despite the nausea.. 

Only way to describe it is had this "This isnt my life moment" i was looking around me this morning and this feeling.. It wasnt a bad feeling, not a good one but a strange re-evaluation of my life...all i could do was sit and wait for Jason and Adrian to get ready, and after awhile, it was sad...one reason I enjoy coming here... You may not understand my ramblings, but you wont think me crazy for them either..
Till later:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Andi - :dohh: I musta missed that you had an HCG shot, now I get it, LOL. I was like why doesn't she get that it's a definite BFP! But I do agree, I think the lines are getting darker....

Beth, I hope that you don't have to wait until August, but hey, it's not THAT far off!!

Happy Friday everyone! I'm online looking for vehicles again.... Nothing really was found yesterday, we called and emailed on a couple, but never heard back. So far today, there is one hubby will call on....

If I don't make it back here today or over the weekend, everybody have a great weekend, and Happy Father's day to all of the DH's!!!!


----------



## TandA08

Steph, sorry you're having a blue morning.... maybe it's just the hormones! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Steph :( its a bad day this way to...in a WEIRD hard to explain way :( I'm HUNGRY but NOT HUNGRY....TIRED BUT RESTED, :( Then my friend who has the nieces I'm going to adopt tagged me in some of their pics...which I duno why she did that as we don't know FOR SURE we are getting them kinda just rubbed me in a good but feel bad way.....I duno :( I do wanna be pregnant and I DO want those girls with all my heart and soul I duno what God has in store for us I just hope we have enough income to feed them all LOL!! I might have to get off my lazy an get a job :) Then we'd have to pay A LOT OF DAYCARE LOL!!!! I'm happy but I'm sad to...JUST too many emotions an my damn dog digging in my trash can every night/morning is DRIVING ME BONKERS! OK yadda yadda I will shut up now...then the KIDS.....THEY ARE WOUND UP an wish I had somewhere in mind to take them an get all of their energy out...but the park here has too many big kids that might run over my Trysten an hurt him...maybe later this afternoon when Jason gets home we can take them to the park as a surprise :) I just wanna get outta here without spending money :) I AM TRYING TO SAVE IT right now :)

:hug: :hugs: to you Steph :)


----------



## bnporter81

:hugs:Steph, hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, just saw your post:dohh:Hope you get to feeling better today, too:flower:

I noticed I've been extra irritable the last couple of days:dohh: Maybe it's hormones for all of us:wacko:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think its gotta be hormones I've been snappy at EVERYONE ....DH put his arm on me yesterday when I was cooking an I threw it off me....he goes "WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU" I said..."I just don't feel like being touched right now" LOL.....I was furious...and he DID NOTHING WRONG...I told him last night how sorry I was an how bad I felt but I really didn't feel like being touched...it was strange :( 

Beth hope ya feel better to :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: maybe we are all just A LITTLE PREGNANT LOL :)

My tests say otherwise they got really light this morning!


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Beth, and Andi..
I think you both hit the nail on the head...I'm snappy, tired, and just I don't know...Jason has been extra touchy-feely and I'm just like "DON'T F'ING TOUCH ME"... I'm sad, but happy... 4 weeks today--I should be f'ing estatic..but I'm having a hard time feeling happy...I went ahead and called my family doctor a little bit ago, talked to his nurse about how I'm feeling (nice thing about her is I used to work with her at the nursing home when I was working as a cna..) She said to make an appointment and discuss it with Dr.H.. So I did..He's on vacation this next week but will see him the week after..She also said that'd be a good time to have labs done if nothing happens between now and then... Maybe that is why I'm so dang "blue"..I don't want to be over excited yet because _anything_ that can happen probably _will_ happen... :( Don't get me wrong--I will over the moon for ya'll if you get those :bfp:s!! That's all I've stuck around for--for everyone to get them...When I was laying in bed last night I started crying and Jaso being his usual touchy self--asked me what was wrong..All I could say was "I'm tired"...I guess in all that is a good way to describe what I couldn't describe earlier..This morning, he asked what was wrong, and told him, "Its a woman thing"..He truely wouldn't understand...I'm tired of waiting for bad things to happen, I'm tired of wondering why only bad things happen, I'm tired of waiting for God to decide what will happen...I'm just tired. When I was pregnant with Adrian, I was asked to use my zoloft because of these same feelings, maybe its the hormones, or maybe its the fact that each loss, and each year that goes by is just taking its toll on me...I've not told the kids or Jason yet--I'm waiting you know..I wanted to surprise him on Father's day..Adrian asked me this morning if I was pregnant, I told her I was too damn old and too damn big to get pregnant--she hugged me and said, "I want to be a big sister"..I just can't take her 11 year old pre-teen hormones on top of my own and I feel bad for telling her what I did, but if all goes well when I see Dr.H then I can tell her then and hopefully it all goes good....
I'm sorry ladies for sounding like a downer--I def think its the hormones..LOL..Can't live with them, can't live without them..:dohh:...I'm sure once my vacation officially starts--I'll feel 10-20X better...:)

Andi, I wonder if your afternoon urine is just a bit better than your morning urine?
It would be awesome to know on Father's Day for sure if the meds helped:winkwink: I'm def keeping my fingers crossed for you hun!! 

Beth- remind me again, what cycle day you are...I forgot hun...:dohh:

Tanya--good luck with the vehicle hunt hun!

Jenn--I hope you have a good weekend!

Brooke--with tests like those--I bet you might be a bit ahead of me, or carrying twins! Those are awesome tests!!:happydance:

Amanda--I hope you are doing good sweetie...Still waiting for those scan pics! :winkwink:

Mandy--glad the migraines and m/s are finally leaving :hugs:

Ashe--take it easy hun! Won't be long and you'll be in the 3rd trimester too! :happydance:

Lots of love ladies! Hope this father's day is awesome for ya'll!


----------



## Affyash

Brooke!!!!!!!! That is fabulous news!!! I am so happy for you. I agree with Steph, those are really good lines, I think you are going to be totally fine. This is your sticky bean babe!

Steph I'm sorry you're feeling down. It makes total sense that you're having doubts and nervousness. You've been through so much. Try to stay positive and think positive for your bean's sake. Happy mama = happy baby. Hang in there!

Beth I so hope you are next it would be so very cool. And I loved the reading from Gail, that is so neat that she was pretty close to things actually happening in your life.

Andi I agree with everyone that your tests are getting a bit darker. I so hope this is it for you too! Don't feel too bad about snapping at DH, the hormones will make anyone nutso. Feel better today!

Tanya I'm so sorry about the car hunting that is ridiculous. I so hope it works out for you and soon too!! How are the horsies?

Jenn how are you feeling today? Still anxious? LOL...Hope you have a nice weekend with the family.

Amanda and Mandy hope all is well with you girls!!

I'm feeling absolutely exhausted today. The 3rd trimester tiredness is coming early! I just want to snoooooooooooze!


----------



## waiting2012

Going to try and be happy..Thanks Ashe...You guys have known me a long time now, and by now ya'll know that every couple of weeks I go a little wacko...LOL...It'll be ok..Looking forward to all the extra rest that next week will bring--I hope...It better!! :rofl:..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I go wacko toooo LOL its gonna be okay Steph :) 

Ash I bet your baby belly is getting HUGE :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

...heres the latest on me the bottom two wet ones...from the 4dpT are from today at 7dpT...are they as dark as the 4dpT OMGOSH :)
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bnporter81

They're looking good to me, Andi!:thumbup:Must be so exciting:happydance:

Steph, I'm sorry you're feeling like that. I think the reason I've felt so irritable is because I feel like I'm tired of things being bad, good things not happening, so much stuff is going on that I just feel kind of BLAH...like I almost don't care about a lot of stuff anymore. My DD is going to her dad's this weekend...that always depresses me....then there's crap with the cars, the money, wondering when I'll ever get pregnant, hoping everything goes good when it does finally happen. DH actually wanted to BD this afternoon and I was so depressed that when he was dropping clues about how he "wished he had time to do something before he went to sleep" I just kind of let it go and didn't say much of anything. My (almost) 2 year old has been running a high fever the last 2 days...he has his top 2 canine teeth coming in. I know it's just teeth, but his fever always gets around 102 with teeth and I hate dealing with fevers. I think I handle puking better than fevers because I'm always worried about them getting too high and me not being able to get it down. Anyway, now I have to drive an hour and a half (total trip) to go drop her off. Ok, I'll stop rambling. Just letting you know that you're not alone...

Oh, I forgot Steph, I'm CD26 today.

Ashe, yeah it was pretty neat how close she was on a lot of the aspects that have to do with my life. I just hope she was right about the conception being soon and it being a girl--I would LOVE a girl but at this point I'll be thrilled with whatever God blesses me with:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

So are we going with the consensus that ovulation happened on cd 18?? So that would make you 8dpo maybe??? How have you not tested yet?? :rofl:...I truely don't blame you hun..I wish sometimes that I could just wait to test after AF is supposed to arrive, but I can't do that and be armed with the knowledge that I could find out sooner...:dohh: Sorry that your LO is having teeth issues..that stinks..And I hear ya about the stresses with the money, cars, etc... Hope your trip is ok..:hugs:

Andi--those tests look sooo good!! I bet your eggo is preggo!!! :happydance: They are looking darker and darker everytime...told ya it was probably just your fmu giving you problems...LOL

NOW to RANT!
I was so proud of the hubby doing this new job and such, seemed the guy was on the up and up and treated Jason good... Well, Jason got his check and the guy kept stalling him from leaving to go cash it, and tried telling him he needed him to work tomorrow and monday, and to not just go and cash it yet...Finally, there was nothing more for Jason to do at the shop so he went to town to cash the check at his boss's bank--they wouldn't cash it! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Needless to say, Jason came by work to tell me--I'm here till 5:30--he was going to go home and get cleaned up..I told him to call his boss (ex boss now) and tell him the money better be in the bank by tuesday (that's plenty of time to put money in the bank monday and hit the account tuesday) or he is going to turn the check into the DA for theft of services and hot check.. He has Jason working as a "contracter" so Jason has to worry about his own taxes and stuff--so its double whammy for the money not being available..:growlmad::growlmad: 380.00 check and he can't cash it--and we needed to pay the electric and water bill that I put off..OMG..Beth--I think when it rains, it pours! Next week while I'm on vacation, Jason is going to hunt up a job, but it doesn't matter--we'll still be about 2 weeks behind in bills because most places hold back a week or 2..I can't even get the insurance on my car now because of all this plus Jason was owed travel time for the 2 trips they took to Seacrest...That was another 200.00.... Makes me want to scream and holler..There went going to the lake this weekend and everything we talked about doing if he got paid and was able to cash his check...:gun: < wish I had one of those... I don't know who'd I shoot first..His boss or myself.. Shooting him, would make me feel good, but shooting myself would put me out of my misery...:( I'm so f'ing fed up with dishonest people! :growlmad:


----------



## waiting2012

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...uary-2013-rainbow-babies-22.html#post18910795

I'm going between both threads as well as answering questions, etc when I can...I mean I'm sure we all do it..Its a nice thread on the the Pregnancy after Loss board...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, so sorry about his paycheck...that's a load of crap and I'd be pissed off,, too!:growlmad:We got behind on our bills this last month, too because of the pool, car, etc. The mortgage is 2 weeks late and that's one bill I HATE being behind on!

I really hope you guys get the money soon and maybe he can find a good job with an HONEST boss:thumbup:


----------



## Affyash

Oh, Steph, that is just plain awful! I would take his ass to small claims court if he can't cash it next week. I am so sorry! Now I'm hoping both you and Beth get a "check from God!" Wish I was there to hug you and buy you a nice dinner! lol

Beth you too, hang in there. I know you're down and for whatever reason, you're getting kicked while you're down. 

Wishing Beth and Steph the very best of news to come!!!

And Andi, I think your eggo might be prego too! Hoping this is it for you!!!!


----------



## bnporter81

Well, girls, now I'm REALLY depressed. I'm starting to think I didn't ovulate yet at all:cry:Any of you ever get one of those gut feelings that you just need to p.o.a.s? LOL Well, I did tonight and my wondfo was a dark, almost positive OPK. If I did really ovulate then I don't think there should be much of a test line there at all.

I don't know what to think any more. I've had the higher temps looking like I O'd on CD 19 but the almost positive OPK is really confusing:wacko:


----------



## waiting2012

Hun, I've heard that an opk will be positive at the same time as an hpt.. Its very possible that you may be preg and not know it! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun! Just to be on the flip side of the coin.. Bd girl, cuz you never know...:winkwink:.. The human body a complicated machine, the female bidy.. Well never mind trying to figure that one out! Lol


----------



## waiting2012

I looked at your chart Beth, I am not sure about the first dip on your chart ccould be implantation, but its got you at only 7 dpo.. I def think one of the dips is implantation, i mean look at your jump in temps!
Helk, I could be way off, i dont know...lol:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

oooooooooooo i cannot wait to see Beth pee on a stick.....mines almost negative fully...I don't think there will be anymore lines from me ladies :( unfortunately :( I am really sad right now :cry: Hmmm maybe I should go pee on a stick to feel better LMFAO!


----------



## waiting2012

What a good idea sweetie!!! :winkwink:
I am sure they will be blaring again soon!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

......almost negative :(
 



Attached Files:







commm.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4









commmm.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## waiting2012

Andi, Im sorry the tests look discouraging.. I was just reading yesterday, someones post that mentioned it could take 10 days for the trigger to be out of the system... Maybe thats all it is.. The last of the trigger. Doesnt mean your not pg, just means we might have to wait a few more days yet to see you tests get darker.. Please dont get yoursel upset hun, :hugs: I see more successes when women use the meds, even Steph conceived twins using them... You have to remain posutive and keep a nixe spiritual environment there for your bean to come into...

I guess, I need to follow some of my own advice, huh?:hugs:
Love ya hun!


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Steph and Andi:hugs:guess I'll just wait a few days and see what happens since right now I have no clue, lol. Also try to :sex:when DH gets home from work in a few hours.

Andi, your tests could really start back getting darker at any time.:thumbup:I know it's really hard not to get frustrated, especially after all you've done this cycle but I think you still have an excellent chance of getting your BFP:hugs:


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi all.

It's been another good week for me...except now I can't sleep at night because I get heartburn. It's starting to feel like the bad heartburn I had with Matty.

when I had talked to my OB when I was PG before she had said, just avoid foods that trigger it...and only take 4 tums a day max. WTF! It annoyed the crap out of me because most of the time, the heartburn was when I was trying to sleep and most foods triggered it. she had refused to give me any medication for it. This time I'm going to mention it to my new OB and see what he says...maybe he'll be more considerate.

Her saying only 4 tums max...I understand that your not supposed to have more then that but really...when you have it 24/7 what else are you supposed to do?

anyway...

Brooke. Congrats! That's so exciting for you!

Beth...I agree with Steph about the positive OPK when ur preggo. the way I read it, HCG and OPK are like twins, only an HCG wears a hat, so when you take a pg test, it looks for the hat. Just for shits and giggles I took an opk last week to test this theory and low and behold I got a positive...so either I was preggo or I was ovulating. lmao. and since I heard a heartbeat.... So don't give up hope!

Steph Don't despair...nausea and headaches should start to disappear as you get farther along and I am being ultra positive that you will get farther this time and in Feb we'll all see pics of your precious miracle!

Ashe sorry to hear about the previa and not being able to attend your sister's memorial. That would break my heart but at least you will be there in spirit. It's important to make sure that LO is safe. and hopefully I will get my gender scan after I visit the Ob on the 26th. by then I'll be 17 weeks

Andi I'm still got my F'x for you. Either way good things are going to start happening for you.

well today is Matty's dance recital. I don't know if I mentioned it before but we're not impressed with the costume but we'll see. I'm sure it will be cute.

Talk to you all later :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I can't update much......but hopefully DH won't get mad if I take the laptop to his work :) I have wifi from my phone ;) that I can use an its pretty fast....but I'm gonna pee on a stick an I suppose I'll take a pic in the truck or something ;) I'm going to work with him today to see "what he does" LOL...maybe I can get a snippit of a few pics :) he folds parachutes...hes a "Rigger" not many guys in the Airforce get to do that ;) so its an honor really to do an "Army" job :) well I'll be back later hope you all have a WONDERFUL day!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here are this morning there is almost nothing left ;) which is good and bad...I pray it goes back darker...or I'm gonna be bummed but I still know in my heart we have to get those girls :) an they are all I'll ever need them an my boys :)

Bottom two are from today!
 



Attached Files:







1.JPG
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 3









2.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## calebsmom06

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

Here you go Beth, this website tells you about using opk as hpt and how they can be postitve if you are pregnant:) And an OPK can detect the hormone earlier than an hpt as in her example she got a light positive even before implantation and a super dayk positive a few days later after implantation


----------



## waiting2012

Great info Jenn! 
Hope everyone is doing good:hugs:
Have some good news.. Jason's boss came by the house when he couldnt get Jason on the phone..Well Jason told him that his check was hot all the while his boss begged him to work for him.. He went and got cash and paid Jason what was owed. Jason told him, he will work but he has to be paid cash.. He will not take a check ever again. Do I think it is wise, well its not upto me. But I give the man credit for showing up and making good on what was owed..

Hope everyone has a good Fathers Day with your hunnies!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yea Steph I am so happy that he came and paid what he owed! Now just to get the other 200 for the travel!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I agree with what Jenn said :) Now to see about the rest of it! But glad he did make it good between them...just there is no trust anymore I suppose its gonna be a hard bumpy road....Are these darker or lighter?!?!?!?! Please be HONEST :) lmao
 



Attached Files:







AAA.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## waiting2012

On my phone, Andi, but they look darker to me! :happydance:

We are on our way to the discount mall ( kind of like Mall of America) and we are going to the movies.. Not sure when	I will make it back on.. 

As long as i have connection where we are, i can check in..lol


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, I do think they are slightly darker...I definitely don't think they're lighter:thumbup:

Thanks Jenn for the info...I've been on that site before but it's been a while. I might get on there and read over some of the stuff again because I'm sure I don't remember it all:dohh:

Steph, glad his boss showed up to pay him. I don't blame your DH for saying he has to be paid in cash from now on....I sure wouldn't trust any of the dude's checks anymore either! Hope you have a good day at the discount mall and movies!

AFM, it's 9dpo and I had some creamy, very light pink tinged CM today. My luteal phase is usually 12 days so I'm hoping it's not AF coming soon, making my LP shorter:wacko:Also had a pretty big temp drop today so I'm not real happy or hopeful:growlmad:

Happy Father's Day to all the daddies (or soon-to-be) :hi:


----------



## TandA08

Hey Steph, glad your hubby's boss came and paid cash. Hopefully there won't continue to be more problems again!

Mandy, there have been days I've taken far more than just 4 tums! But my Dr has never said that I couldn't take more than that. Most days I don't have much heartburn, and usually when I do, it is at night when I wake up in the middle of the night.

So.... for those of you whose numbers I don't have...... I GOT A CAR on Friday! I texted a pic to Steph, Ash, and Jenn. I will try and post a pic of it here in the next day or so. I am sooooo relieved to have that stress off me!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and Father's Day. Hubby and I are going to have dinner with his mum tonight, his dad is out of town. It's time for me to go feed the horses, so I'll catch ya ladies tomorrow probably.

:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Oh, and I officially do not have a bellybutton anymore! Last night it was ever so slightly shallow, and today it is completely flush with the rest of my belly. I'm sure it'll be popping out in another day or so :wacko: LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Beth! I bet its implantation!!! :happydance:
Fx'ed sweetie!!!

Tany-congrats on the car! I didnt get your text, unless it came when Wes was on texting his gf.. Congrats on the belly button!:rofl: told Jason, and he said lost his winky when we were pg with Adrian..something about gaining 50 lbs..:rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

<~ cramping like shes gonna get an AF visit :( its pretty crazy right below my belly button but so bad its making me sweat.....I think in a few I'm gonna get a drink an lay in a nice warm bath :( I give up.....an my tests are almost completely negative now.....oh well onto another month of hell LOL


----------



## bnporter81

Lots of :hugs: Andi...don't give up yet:flower:You never know what tomorrow will bring:winkwink:

Thanks Steph...that would be great. Just have to wait and see I guess:wacko:


----------



## waiting2012

Umm..Andi, sounds like the few cramps Ive had.. Maybe implantation for you to???? How great it would be if you both implanted on the same day???? :happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

That would be awesome I just soaked in a HOT bath I know shame freaking on me :( Oh well I feel better now JUST pray if theres a baby in there its safe an sound :) I just took another test an its still positive just BARELY :) lol


----------



## waiting2012

Just realized, with ya'lls bfps that would pretty much everyone I have been waiting for...Kind of sad, and I dont think I want to pack up and move anywhere else.. I guess we will be forever "stuck" in 2 ww land..:rofl::rofl::happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LMAO yep I think we are stuck here :)


----------



## waiting2012

Took a nice bath this am.. It was terrible hot, but not luke warm either .. I dont ya did much harm.. Wasnt hottub hot, Im sure...
In the car right now, on our way home.. We went and saw The Avengers.. Kids loved it, and OMG, eye candy..:blush: lol


----------



## waiting2012

Im so glad to be on my phone.. I hate Ft. Worth traffic, people are idiots...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I hope it didn't I'm freezing an think Im getting a cold...and I'm cramping :( I wanna just sleep in tomorrow PRAY kiddos sleep well....found this website it was from POAS.com an it says I should give the shot for ever 1,000 miu a day to get out of my system...I had 10,000 so going by that I should have negative tests tomorrow but for some reason I don't think its gonna happen that way :/ its still got a good line going on just really faint....PRAY it comes back dark :) PRAYING tomorrows is MUCH darker :) an I didn't harm lil baby in there if there is one LOL....Love you ladies an hope you all have sweet dreams its bedtime for us :)


----------



## waiting2012

Good night sweetie! Pleasant dreams! All will be just fine!:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Good night, girls...we'll be going to bed soon too.:sleep:Still just a slight bit of pink a little while ago. Now I just have to hope there's not heavier bleeding tomorrow....also that my temp goes back up!:dohh:


----------



## waiting2012

Prayers Beth.. Spotting can go on for 3 days.. Pink is ok though.. Hope those temps are up hun!!
Night to you, hun:hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

ladies I wanted to pop in and let u know I had an awful weekend,My cat of 15 years had to be put asleep this weekend,He just collapsed.The vet said was probably a stroke or kidney failure.i have been a mess :(
I will pop back in tomarrow after my errands are done.I took another test and was positive so I am excited about that but very sad that Tigger is gone,While I would NEVER want him to suffer I miss him,He was just a wonderful cat.Hubby wanted to get me a kitten but i said no :(


----------



## bnporter81

Aww, Brooke, sorry about your cat....it can be so hard to lose a pet, especially if it's one you've had for a long time.:hugs:15years is a pretty long time, though so it sounds like he had a good life. I know that doesn't make it any easier

Glad your test is still positive:thumbup:Hopefully you've got a very sticky little bean in there!

AFM, no pink on the TP so far this morning and my temp came up .4 of a degree so I guess I'll just wait a couple more days since my LP is usually only 12 days and I'm on CD10 today.  I also noticed yesterday that apparently I have a hemorrhoid, so that's just lovely. It's also still in the back of my mind that "what if I didn't even ovulate at all yet" because my temps the last 10 days have been so close to my temps at the beginning of my cycle. Oh well...just have to hope for the best I guess and wait to see:shrug::coffee:


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke, so sorry about your kitty hun.. I guess he really wasnt a kitty but when you have a pet for so long, they really are just like another kid..:hugs: Good news about your tests hun! :happydance:

Beth, Thats great news about the temps, and the spotting is gone!:happydance:
I really think you had implantation spotting hun!

AFM... First day of my vacation! :) just laying in bed, relaxing..lol.. We bd'ed last night, not the most comfortable... But it was fathers day, lol.. I have noticed that its itchy down yonder..:blush: Quite annoying too...oh well, par for the course I guess.. There are worse things I guess..lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Brooke so sorry about your Tigger :( thats rough :( :hugs: to you darling....

Beth maybe it was implantation spotting :) 10dpo was great for that! 

Steph enjoy the lazy day :) I am coming to spend it with you I have so much to do :( an I dont wanna LOL.....

.....I pee'd on a stick well TWO sticks...an I'm scared to go look :/
I dont even have a decent camera to take a pic now since DH has his iphone LOL


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, thanks...it would be nice if it was! Hope you enjoy your vacation:flower:

Andi, have you done any tests today?

Tanya, that's such great news about getting a car:happydance:Bet that takes so much stress and pressure off you!


----------



## bnporter81

Ooops, sorry Andi...didn't see your post! I hope the lines are darker today!:thumbup:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:nope:They aren't really darker LOL almost nothing there in fact could barely get a pic...let me try to get a better one...i cant even see it on here :\
 



Attached Files:







10dpT.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies, I'm on my phone so i can't post the pic of the car. Probably will be away from home most of the day. With hubby at the Dentist right now, then to the DMV to transfer the title of my car, then a long drive to junk yards looking for a motor ....

Brooke so sorry about your cat. My parents had to put ours down last week at age 19!

Beth sure sounds like a BFP brewing to me!!!

Emma gets the hiccups alllll the time lately! Fun stuff.....

Well I'll check back in later. Steph I'll text you that pic again :)


----------



## waiting2012

Lets see.. What have I done????:rofl:
Watched tv, took a nap, ate lunch, watch tv. :rofl:

Tanya-sounds good hun! 
Andi-Im on my phone so your tests are hard to see this time... Im not giving up hope about your :bfp: hun!
Beth-how are you sweetie.... I bet your on pins and needles waiting to know! 


I also got a txt from Steph... They gave her a shot yesterday to induce a m/c... Well she had a folliw up with her FS and they found a baby with 144bpm h/b! She is measuring almost 6 wks, and they want her to prepare for a not so happy outcome so please pray for her bean! :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

OMG...they gave her a shot to induce miscarriage and didn't listen for a heartbeat or do an ultrasound or anything first?! Bless her heart....I can't imagine. I hope everything works out okay for her and little bean:thumbup:

Steph, sounds like you had a nice day of vacationing:thumbup:Glad you had a chance to relax some. I'm doing okay. And yes, I'm excited and all but there's still just so much doubt and my hopes just aren't very high, I guess. Still no more spotting so I might take a test in the morning if my temp is still up in the higher range and there's no bleeding.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hi everyone :) So sorry to hear about Steph that sucks so bad :( I duno what to even say...those shots are really a high dose usually :( so :( I dunooooo ....but anyways :) I guess I'll find out tomorrow on my tests whats gonna happen :) but its positive again :)


----------



## calebsmom06

Thats is just horrible! Is there any possible way that the miscarriage could possibly NOT happen even thought they gave the shot? I bet she is just misreable! She has gone through so much already! I would seek revenge and get a lawyer!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here are my todays :) I have a LOT of cramping.....mostly in the right side....yesterday was the left an HORRIBLE cold/hot flashes I mean to the point of chattering teeth them stripping b/c I'm hot an I'm MOOOOOODY an grumpy :(
 



Attached Files:







10dpT6.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## waiting2012

How did I f'ing miss that, Andi?????????? :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats, hun!!! TOLD YOU SO!!!!

Beth, I cant wait for your tests sweetie!! I just have a feeling luv!:winkwink:

Steph posted her u/s pic on her original thread.. She was told yesterday that the sac was abnormal, so they felt like the shot was the way to go..:( apparently she got a crappy tech.. 
No sex for her till 2nd trim, u/s done weekly to monitor..
She did contact an attorney, they are telling her 25000 per each hospital, and I imagine thats the minimum Im sure.. Shes looking at much more if the preg is lost, because they will not be able to say for sure whether it could have been viable since giving her the shot.. Not alone what she would have to be compensated if the baby is born with serious health issues. But all the money in the world will not erase the mistake they made.. But hopefully it will be a wake up call to the hospitals to not brush women off and to have competant staff.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm layin here with HORRID backache...an almost vomiting...I'm calling my mom tomorrow morning if I'm still hurting I'm going to the base doctors an see whats going on I think maybe a kidney issue I duno tho :( my left shoulder an neck are hurting as well....not sure what I did laid wrong or something :( dunoooooooo :(


----------



## waiting2012

Andi.. Get some rest sweetie.. Heading to bed too...
Prayers hun! Im sure its just a creak in your neck.. :hugs:

***ps.. Added you to my bumpbuddy list! Wahoo!!!***


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just wanted to pop in quickly, dont have long to reply though.
Andi, is that a NEW BFP I see!!! Congrats hun!!! :D Get some rest though with the pain your in, hope it eases soon!!!

Praying for Steph as well, that it awful what is happening to her. I couldnt even imagine :'( I would be seeking some serious compensation!! I just hope everything works out okay!!

Tanya, where abouts are DHs parents living? Melbourne? Just because I heard there was a 5.2 magnitude earth quake there tonight, I dont there any damage was caused but just thought i'd let you know!

I had more I wanted to say but it has COMPLETELY slipped my mind :\
I'll try and get on soon to update better but for now i'm SO tired so i'm off to bed xx


----------



## Mrskg

Waiting2012 I stalked you to here x I'm so sorry for you recent loss I also miscarried again on 17th may x no af an found out last week I'm pregnant again an I see you are too we're due the same time praying they are our sticky rainbows this time x


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Hun! That is Great News! 

I do goto the PAL february board, which Ive not checked in there the past few days.. Being on my phone, it takes forever sometimes to load not alone the amount of typos I end up with...:rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

not thinkin i'm pregnant ladies :( i'm done trying.....its just not meant to be.....when ya wake up in a pool of sweat...an then cold/hot flashes all stinking day....i think that is my sign from God to just stop :( an let my life go on.....I'm crushed :(


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> not thinkin i'm pregnant ladies :( i'm done trying.....its just not meant to be.....when ya wake up in a pool of sweat...an then cold/hot flashes all stinking day....i think that is my sign from God to just stop :( an let my life go on.....I'm crushed :(

Oh sweetie..... Maybe its a flu bug or something.. Your test was def positive... Its not unusual for your hormones to go a little haywire... Even the cntdwn2pg sx checklist when you do the 2ww thing on their site has cold and hot flashes as possible signs.. Dont give up sweetie! :hugs: I bet its just hormones!


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, I agree...your hormones could just be going a little wacko right now if you're newly pregnant. Hang in there, hon. Hope you get to feeling better:flower:


AFM, my temp went up slightly today, but did an IC and it was negative so I'm not very hopeful either:wacko:


----------



## calebsmom06

I feel so sad for Steph:( I hope a miracle does happen and the baby is born healthy and happy! It will be a long 9 months of worry for her:( And you are right there is no amount of money that can replace the love or desire for a child, money is material and our children are in our hearts and with us forever!

Andi-dont get down, when is AF supposed to arrive? You could very well be preggers!

Steph-seems like your enjoying your vacation:)

Tanya-How os maternity leave going so far? That is super cute about the hiccups! My little guy gets them sometimes to

Amanda-So nice to hear from you, How has your morning sickness been? Has it come to an end yet?


----------



## calebsmom06

My post somehow posted before I finsihed so to continue......

Ashley-How have you been? How is your baby girl? Have you thought of any names yet? How are you planning to do the nursery?

Kahlan-How is everything going? Are you finding the light at the end of the tunnel yet:/

Everyone I missed-I am sorry and I truley hope you are doing well!

As for me, I am doing pretty good, I feel like my belly is getting HUGE!!!!!! I had to leave work early on Sunday because I was having so much pain in my hips:/ I am assuming its just the baby burying a little further down getting ready for birth.
I have also noticed periodically throughout the day my right thigh goes numb, it is the oddest feeling! Add it gets a little burning type sensation. I am thinking he is just on a nerve but I will mention it to the doc at my appointment tomorrow:) I cant believe its just a few more weeks for us to meet him!


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Jenn.. Yes enjoying my vacation a lot! We went swimming last night and disscussed going back out but a little earlier and packing a cooler..
Im waiting right now for adrian to finish cleaning her room so i can move her bed.. So as i wait im enjoying my reeces pb cup ice cream and watching Ghi on the scifi channel.. Lol

Beth-if your temps are going up still, thats a good sign, sounds like a bfp is coming sweetie!:hugs:
Andi-I think, and ive said it before-hormones hun! You are not out yet!:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

As far as the pain you are having-sounds like sciatic nerve or the pubic bone is spreading due to the baby dropping.. Does he feel lower all the sudden?


----------



## calebsmom06

No he doesnt feel lower, he was really high until about a monthago and he finally dropped off my lungs so I could breath lol and he has been in the same place since I think unless I just dont notice it??? I was trying to look it up but couldnt really find a whole lot on it, its just my right side and just the front thigh area where it gets numb feeling and hips the last 3 days now I cant be standing for long periods of time because they start to hurt like hell if I do but I look at it as a positive with the hips cause I figure its just my baby getting ready to come see me:)

Swimming sounds like alot of fun! Glad you are enjoying your vacation, and its still just the beginning:) I want to go soooo bad but I believe I lost my mucus plug last week and I have heard that you shouldnt take baths or swim when it comes out because that was the protection from germs. 
Be careful moving her bed today or her room, you dont want anything to happen. How have you been feeling?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm on the phone right now....I might have an update soon :) to tell you ladies! Its not bout being pregnant its about the girls :( Right now its bad news...but I'm hoping this phone call I'm on will HELP US OUT A LOT!


----------



## bnporter81

Jenn, I was going to say the same thing Steph said...sounds kind of like the sciatic nerve. Hope it feels better soon:thumbup:

Thanks Steph...hope you're right:wacko:

Andi, good news is always welcome!:haha:Can't wait to hear:happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Jenn, on Jason's phone, so bear with me..you can lose your mucus plug over a period of weeks prior to birth and your right-wouldnt be a good idea to sit in the bath or swim.. I bet delivery happens for you very soon.. I'm wondering if he is not planning a July 4th entrance.. how cool would that be??? :) I am taking it easy.. Adrian's bed is on rollers so it moves easy. I swept up so much crap from behind her bed, I was pissed!:growlmad: I threw some other crap away, made up her bed and gave her a good lecture...As far as how I feel.. hot, sweaty and nauseas... I have actually had quite a few nauseas free days lately so I guess my progesterone and such is bringing it back.. noticed I still feel little gushes but when I check my Cp/cm its wet feeling but white and creamy and kind of thick.. normal from what I read..lol look up Symphis pubis or something like that.. I was reading about it last night by accident..it makes walking and standing difficult and its from the pelvic bones separating ...

Andi- I hope you get good news Hun! Can't wait to hear sweetie!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

We are still in the run for the girls....well the EX adoptive mother who gave them back to the state called an said she wanted them back...little does she know since she has a charge of CHILD ABANDONMENT...she can not get them back :) I'm ecstatic because :) we are the ones who are SCHEDULED to get them :) I'm so excited :) I PRAY nothing happens to disqualify us :)


----------



## waiting2012

Wahoo!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
That is SPECTACULAR. News Andi!


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, that's wonderful news! I really hope it works out soon for you:happydance:


----------



## calebsmom06

Tell that girl she cant pick and choose when she wants the kids back! They better not give them to her! I am glad that you are in line to get them!
Steph-glad its on wheels so you dont have to move so much! I have met very few teenagers that keep their rooms clean without having to give their parents trouble lol. I am going to look up that info
Thanks beth, ill be back on in a few minutes:)


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh and YES July 4th would be awesome:) Awwww, an old lady at work says July 29th. As far as the mucus plug yea I noticed it slowly at first the little globs and the more abundant then none so I am pretty sure its completely gone. Sorry if thats to much info


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok Steph, I started to read up on it but had to stop! That is some scary Shit I had to stop! I seriously hope thats not it, I am still leaning on him just getting ready to make his entrance..


----------



## waiting2012

Lol, Jenn.. I had a mild case with Adrian since my near-vaginal-birth with Wes with all my pgs even the m/c ones- One thing remains the same..I call it "wishbone syndrome".. Told Wes today that I am to old for this shit.. Hubby likes it because my legs and hips are more "open":blush::rofl: Its probably just the nerves hun.. Didnt mean to scare you.. I just know painful it can be.. By the time I was 36wks wth Adrian, I couldnt walk hardly and sitting was painful too..
Hope the doctor can give ya some helpful hints on how to ease the pain.:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Thanks, I know the article I saw was about a woman telling her story about how she had it and ended up in a wheelchair for the rest of her life:/


----------



## TandA08

Amanda, I asked DH and yes, half of his family is in Melbourne, so I'm sure some of them at least felt the earthquake. But we haven't heard any news, and a 5.2 is relatively small, so I'm sure all is fine. But I'll be sure we ask his mum (who lives here) next time we talk to her.

Jenn, I have started experiencing some mild hip pain after sitting for too long. Mostly just if I sit with my legs spread - which I have to sit that way to let my belly hang where it's most comfy, LOL.

There was more I was gonna say, but now I don't remember... I'll have to go back and re-read....

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Hope you ladies have a goodnight, I catch up more 2morrow.. had to take Adrian to the ER, she sprained her ankle again! Dear Jesus give that girl some grace!


----------



## waiting2012

Hope you ladies have a goodnight, I catch up more 2morrow.. had to take Adrian to the ER, she sprained her ankle again! Dear Jesus give that girl some grace!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Jenn I hope your gonna be okay...lots of prayers your way...

....I hope Adrian's ankle is better soon PRAYING its just a sprain! 

Well I think I'm gonna go to bed I'm exhausted an stressed out been really having a rough day with crying an emotions. I love you all an see ya tomorrows :)


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, sorry to hear about her ankle! I hope it gets to feeling better soon:flower:

Andi, I hope you're feeling a little better today, too:hugs:

AFM, 12 dpo today and got a negative FRER this morning and had a pretty big drop today so I'm pretty sure this cycle will be a bust:wacko:Stopped using my progesterone so guess I'll just wait for AF to show


----------



## waiting2012

Beth, Sorry about the temp.. I was so hoping for this month for you! :( We root you onto the next month and early :bfp: in July instead of August like Gail said..:hugs:

Andi, How are you sweetie? You seemed pretty upset last night, I hope those were just preggo emotions!:winkwink:

I apologize for not asking how ya'll are doing-Tanya, Ashe,Amanda,Brooke, and Mandy...:dohh: SO HOW THE HECK ARE YA!!?????:)

Jenn, I didnt forget you hun, how is the leg feeling? Have you tried a pillow between the legs or sitting on one and kind of shifting your weight by using the pillow like a wedge?

AFM... Nausea made a come back after I got up, and Jason thought it was funny.. Ate a bowl of cereal and its gone away some.. I have got to tackle the laundry today.. I dont want to spend my weekend trying to play catch up... Adrian has to wear her boot a week, then a lightweight ankle brace which I have.. I imagine that ankle is going to be weak for a good while..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

No I'm sure AF is on her way....within 3 or so days.... :bfn: this morning!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi, sorry hun.. There is still a chance, and I an praying your tests are just slow at showing the hcg... :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I know I'm out :( I give up...this was pretty much our last cycle to try without IVF an right now I just cannot afford the IVF treatment....I think if we dont get the girls in a couple years time....then we shall go through with the IVF I want other bills first paid off....thats what matters the most then we'll have more children I'm sure eventually :) but if we get the girls from the adoption we are done! :) that will be all Andi can handle :)


----------



## waiting2012

Andi, I just wish for your happiness hun..:hugs: I hope those girls make it to your home and into your family sooner than later! You deserve happiness hun, with all you have been through..:hugs:

Luv Ya!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

<~is in drama right now :( hating every second of it but I'm tired of peoples hearts being crushed on this website :( an nothing normally done about it...THIS TIME I think someone is taking care of it THANKS----

I'm just in a horrid mood right now frustrated, hurt, an devastated if I'm wrong....but I feel there is no way in this that I'm wrong!

Its not on here on our thread...its another one....I wish I'd just kept my mouth shut sometimes I can't tho :( especially when I see others are being crapped all over!


----------



## Affyash

Hiya pretty ladies! Hope you all are doing well today!

Mandy, that sucks about your heartburn, I get the same problem. Have I mentioned Zantac to you before? My doc lets me take one 75 mg in the morning and 1 75 mg at night. It so helps. I rarely ever get it now and when I do, I take tums. I've never heard of the no more than 4 a day thing, so hope that's not a problem lol!

Steph I am so happy things seem to be sticking this time around! Yay!! Do you know when you were officially due? And that's great about DH's boss, I'm happy he's still working AND getting paid! Hope Adrian's ankle is better and it was just a sprain. Geez, poor girl. How long are you on vacation til? This week too? And tell the other Steph I am just devastated to have heard that news. I hope that it has no affect on this baby and he or she was truly meant to be. The poor dear, I bet she's a wreck.

Brooke I'm so so sorry to hear about Tigger. I cannot imagine how crappy it feels to lose a real family member like that. Big hugs. Hope all is well with the pregnancy and you're not feeling too crummy.

Jenn, hope your appt toda goes well!! I feel you on the belly getting bigger thing, I already feel like I'm going to pop! I'm still thinking for my nursery that I'll do warm grey walls with white trim and then light pink/coral accents with the curtains and bedding and stuff. It depends on what I can find, I hate all bedding sets right now! Oh and for names...OK, everyone be TOTALLY honest, I can take it...but Joe and I are really liking Holly Marie or Holly Madison. Something about Holly is just so cute. And the way Quinn says it is TO DIE FOR!

Tanya that is so super cool about the truck, I so hope it all is perfect for you. It looked really nice in the pic. And I'm sorry to hear about your family's cat having to be put down too. I would just be beside myself if my little critters had to go too soon. It sounds like yours had a REALLY nice long life, though. That's good. Your belly button description made me laugh...mostly because I'm 24 weeks (almost) and I am almost popping out! LOL! Oh well, it is what it is.

Andi so sorry you're having such an emotional month. I so hope that even though it looks like it might not be your prego month, it ends up being your time anyway! I cannot wait to hear about the girls, it sounds like they're getting closer and closer to being yours. It would be so extremely awesome if that happened. What are they're names btw, I don't remember...

Beth, you too hun, I can't believe this isn't your month, it totally sounded like you had implantation bleeding. Well, like Steph said, maybe Gail was right and it won't be til July...but the good news is, that's next month so it's not like you'll have to wait that long! :) Hugs! Oh and how is the car thing coming? Did you get it back yet? Will they let you do payments or anything? 

Amanda, hope all is well with you love!

I have my next regular OB check up tomorrow. I'm looking forward to hearing what they have to say. I'm going to ask if he'll sign my DMV paperwork to get a handicapped placard for parking. Because my parking lot at work is so big and sometimes I can't find a spot, it would be best for me to park close and not have to walk. I mean, the specialist did advise that you know? And about that pubic bone symphisis or whatever the hell it's called...IT SUCKS! I feel like my whowho got kicked with a steel toed boot. It hurts all the time but mostly when I stand up from sitting. I had it with Quinn but not towards the end at like 36 weeks. I've had it for awhile with this one now. I can only hope that it doesn't get too bad. I would go to a chiropractor, but the only one approved by my insurance is an ex's dad. And that would be just awkward. So, uh, what else...I can't think of anything now.

Love you guys and know that you are all loved and thought of all the time!


----------



## Affyash

Uh oh what happened Andi? Do you need us to go shoot someone with horse shit!?


----------



## waiting2012

Andi, its ok hun. At first when I read your PM, I thought "oLord, did I say something wrong?"...
I will be honest, Kudos for having the guts hun.. I'll say it... I dont judge but I am smart to know a spade is a spade trying to be a diamond, ya know? Many thought have crossed my mind.. Why, why would you goto one hospital then another when it is so easy to get into the doc.. Or the timing...its been 2 hrs since procedure, yet she is online and quite coherent... I am sorry for her pain, it is devastating, but I understand hun.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I was friends with her...now not so much :( broke my darn heart you cant trust anyone these days!


----------



## Affyash

Girls, you're speaking in tongues, what's going on!?


----------



## waiting2012

Thank you Ashe... Good luck on the placard.. Yes on cacation this week and no internet just my phone so i try keep my posts short...lol

I want to second, what ya said to everyone..as far as the drama- i dont want it drug over to here but seemssomeone who I have been asking prayers for..well, Im not sure what to think...:( I luv all my sisters and hope that everything turns out for every one...


----------



## waiting2012

Andi-its ok.. I have been there.. Guess in a way, there with ya... :( It does make it difficult...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm okay....just letting crap go...whatever she can't even answer Wobbles question...an it has a simple answer OK I LIED! lol


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey, I had my doc appointment today and well everything is good so far, I was hoping to get checked for once but nope still havent been checked this whole pregnancy, I was curious if there was any progression down there at all yet with the hip pain and all, Doc confirmed I measure a week ahead of schedule so that puts me at 35 weeks and 5 days but with just the one week difference they wont change the actual due date. Heart rates in the 150's and I start going back every week now. My next appointment is next wed. As far as the numbness in my right leg he was telling me that normally people find the back of the leg gets numb not the front but it is from the same thing. The baby is just sitting on my nerve, he said the only way for it to stop is to get the baby off of the nerve which is kinda hard being that I cant very well aly down on the opposite side when I am at work lol. I noticed this morning that the biggest part of my belly has dropped to my belly button, so he dropped a little more in the last 2 days:)
Andi-I read your link, is that what you are talking about? 

Ashley-I can picture your nursery and it sounds beautiful to me! let us know how your doc appoint. goes tomorrow

Tanya-enjoy your project. How are you feeling, so close yet so far

Beth-dont give up yet you never know AF is not here yet so there is a chance for you, with this pregnancy I didnt get a BFP until 11dpo

Stpeh-So sorry about Adrian:( To have a sprained ankle during summer break is HORRIBLE! How are you feeling

Anyone I missed hope your feeling great! Update


----------



## Affyash

Holy shitballs...OK I'm all caught up now. That sucks Andi and Steph I know you guys were close with her. Hope it all gets worked out really soon. One way or another.

Jenn, glad your appt went well. I cannot believe you will have your baby in like 4 weeks!!! Holy moly!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

I know its like surreal! And really Tanya and I are almost at the point where it could be anytime:/ Scary and exciting at the same time


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Come on baby :) come on out :)


----------



## waiting2012

If my magic 7 ball is correct..(yes I said 7 not 8.. I'm cheap and couldnt afford the added bit of info it would provide) 
I see Cameron coming as early as July 6th.. I woulsay the 4 th but honestly, Texas fireworks would scare any baby into staying put.. The 5th is a day for rest and the 6th, it'll be like "WTH" :rofl::rofl:


Glad to hear your appt went good! I'm surprised to that thete wad no cervix check since losing your mucus plug..:shrug:

I'm doing alright.. Sneezed and felt a sharp pinch on the right but other than that just a few light cramps.. Headache still coming and going and got bad nauseas around lunchtime.. Ny dog has gas and omg, talk about stomach turner..:rofl: Wes said he couldnt smell anything..lol I'm sending him now to the kitchen for one of our cookies and cream ice cream sandwiches...mmmmmm


----------



## calebsmom06

Lol well July 3 4 5 are my days off work so lol yea I could see being at work the 6th and having my water break LMAO! I forgot to mention to the doc about my mucus plug:/ Ill mention it next week. I just finished scrubbing my bathroom and hallway floors on my hands and knees with a little green scrubby with bleach and pinesol. I have tile in those area and HATE when the dirt settles in the little indentions so I scrubbed as much as I could off. When it dries and I can leave my living room then I want to do my upstairs bathroom to. So so far I have a June 29th prediction and a July 6 prediction hmmmm wonder what it will be:) Watch me end up past my due date haha and the 7 ball that is just to damn funny!
Dogs smell the worst when they pass gas! Good luck with that! And enjoy your ice cream! Ice cream is the BEST when pregnant oh and peanut butter and jelly sandwhiches:) My hubby will get up in the middle of the night and make one for me and one for him and wake me up to eat lol, I guess he thinks if I am not going to wake up for mid night snacks then he is!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

https://forum.baby-gaga.com/about474847-6.html

I'm definitely NOT the only one whose called her out before this was her MAIDEN NAME OMG!
anyways I'll shush now :)


----------



## calebsmom06

:( smh


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Oh well live an learn...just thought I'd throw it out there if anyone didn't think I knew what I was talking about...I got my facts right from the beginning...or I'd not opened me own stupid mouth :)


----------



## bnporter81

Okay girls, I was pretty sure on the last page who you all were referring to so I found the thread and finally got caught up on everything. Sorry for being nosy, lol....WOW is all I'm going to say. Un-freakin' believable:dohh::wacko:

Jenn, sounds like he'll be here before too long:happydance:So exciting!

Ashe, yes we finally got the Acadia back this last Friday. We were able to borrow money from DH's mother and then we turned around and took a loan out of his 401K to pay her back and get the car fixed so it will cost us about an extra 40 dollars a week to pay on the loan but not much else we could do, really:shrug:Hope you're doing good, hon:hugs:

Steph, headaches and nausea....sounds like the pregnancy is going great then!:rofl:I've only had 1 miscarriage, but I know then even though I was getting a positive on my tests that the whole time I just didn't really feel pregnant. I kept telling my mom that and she'd just say that maybe I'd have an easy pregnancy, but we ladies know when somethings not right:wacko:So I had a miscarriage/blighted ovum shortly after that. Then I was so nervous afterwards that when I got pregnant with my boys I was SOO relieved to feel sick with each one! lol:haha: It's great that you're not feeling well:hugs:YKWIM:haha:


----------



## Affyash

Damn Andi, that's some insane shit. It's hard to believe that someone would lie about such a sensitive, emotional and human topic. I would like to believe that there's some sort of an explanation, but it really appears that she was not being truthful. 

Steph, I hope you're not taking that too hard. I know you were close. Love you girl. And does sound like your pregnancy is progressing really well. Sooooo hopeful for you! It would seriously make my year to see you prego too!

Beth that's great about your car. And your MIL's help. At least you had the resources to be able to cover it. Be grateful where you can, right? LOL. So still hope you get a check from God! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Beth have you tested?!?!?!


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, yeah, I tested this morning and it was BFN:cry: I stopped using my progesterone afterwards so I guess I'll just wait for AF to show. My LP is usually 12 days so I would think it would have been positive by now if I were pregnant. Oh well, nothing I can do I guess


----------



## Affyash

I'm sorry Beth, that blows. You never know. I never counted myself out until the red started flowing. So hope this turns around for you!

And I remembered what I kept forgetting to update you guys on!!! PICS! So, here's me this morning and here's my baby girl a couple weeks ago at the ultrasound appt. I heart her!
 



Attached Files:







24weeks_almost.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 7









Myprincess22weeks.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww what a beautiful angel!!


----------



## bnporter81

Ashe, I love those pics....you look so adorable and she looks absolutely precious!:flower:


----------



## calebsmom06

Ashley you look great and your baby is precious! The picture is sooooo good!


----------



## brooke1993

Affyash said:


> I'm sorry Beth, that blows. You never know. I never counted myself out until the red started flowing. So hope this turns around for you!
> 
> And I remembered what I kept forgetting to update you guys on!!! PICS! So, here's me this morning and here's my baby girl a couple weeks ago at the ultrasound appt. I heart her!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
She is beautiful!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
You look AWESOME!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies,
I wanted to update and let everyone know that I have been feeling very blahhh between being down about my cat and being newly preggers I have no energy.I am all set to go to the doc next friday and asked for blood tests so they said if I would like I can go in tomarrow for the blood tests and will have my results back by friday :) 
I am nervous but I have been praying,DH and I put a new swing set and pool up @ our house well he and a few of his friends did over the weekend,Its just a small 4 foot by 15 foot pool but I LOVED being in it today.We aren't staying @ the house just yet but plan to be in by 7/1 so we are excited.Aliah was so grumpy today with the heat it was 97 out 2day and supposed to be same 2morrow.
I hope all of you are doing well I have been praying for you all and as always your in my thoughts and heart.Thanks 2 you all for your nice words about me losing tigger :(
I find myself looking for him in the am sometimes,DH hasnt said to much but I DID see that he was sitting with the dog last night out by where he buried him.
Well I just got Aliah down for the night,I am going to take a shower and get some cereal and head to bed.I am very tired.xoxoxoxooxxox love you all <3

I am includng a couple new pics of Aliah from the other day I took when she wasn't so cranky and also of my chickens,They are like dogs and well we had 6 but 1 didnt come home the other night :cry: I know it sounds silly but I pray she comes back.
 



Attached Files:







DSC09155.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 3









DSC09154.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 3









DSC09179.jpg
File size: 73.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke & Ashe.. Love the pics!!! :happydance:

I cant get over it Andi.. She had told me someone followed her from site to site harassing het.. I guess that wasnt true either... I feel sorry for her.. Makes me wonder if the kids in that pic are hers or if they are neices/nephews.. It seems that she may have had a loss, and never mentally recovered from it. I feel for her, and hope God brings her peace...

As far as the pg sx... Oh Yay! We went to taco bell, got car sick, got sick after going to walmart but ate an apple sliced up with caramel dip... I seem to have a pattern of nausea today along with my headaches... Nausea-eat-headache then good for an hour-2 hours repeat... I'll take what I get.. And yes the ice cream was GOOD! We told Adrian tonite, Lord you'd have thought we won the lottery...lol.. Jason has a "new" name he likes.. Josie.. I think it will be tossed in the ring , I am not sold on it yet... Going to try andrest .. I did take 4hr nap earlier today....lol

Night everyone.. Lots of luv and hugs!!! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:sleep:Damn my luck!
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 5









3.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3









1.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4









4.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3









5.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh and Ashley I love the name Holly! it is beautiful! Holly Marie:)


----------



## waiting2012

Yes, Ashe..I completely forgot!.. Holly Marie is a beautiful name!.. I like the name Holly Madison sounds like Dolly Madison...lol.. Not that its not a good name, I just think of snack cakes when I hear it... :blush:


Andi- that third test-the top one looks like a faint pos to me but i am on my phone. ... If was on my computer I see them all better.. Ut looks good from my little screen on that one...:)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies I have lots going on today :) gotta go get beds b/c they are getting our home study sooner!!! Anyways I'll be on late late this evening ;) my in laws just got in from TN :)


----------



## waiting2012

Have fun with the inlaws hun! Yay on the home study.. :happydance:

I bet you'll have fun setting up a room for the girls..:) remember- pink and purpke.. Cant go wrong for girls.. If nuetral though- try yellow and lime green.. 

Saw your note hun- :growlmad: 
Smokin
Crack
Is whack...
What a stupid thing to do.
Couldnt believe it.... :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Emmm........yea I'm done with drama for a while :) 

If thats what you meant ;) 

See you ladies all soon!


----------



## waiting2012

Yeppers.. You got it...lol


----------



## Affyash

Hi girls! Thanks for the input on the name! I like Holly Marie too. I liked Madison, (I'd never heard of Dolly Madison snacks) but my mom said the same thing! Sooooo, it makes a lot of sense to not go with that version! Things are still up in the air with the name, I have a hard time committing when it comes to names! I like Avery, Shae and about a billion other names too! Nervous about my doctor's appt today mostly because I hope he doesn't have any bad news about the specialist's assessment. We'll see. 

Brooke, again, I am so very sorry about Tigger. I'm sure each of you will mourn in your own way. It's sweet to think of DH having some emotions about it, I hope he's not taking it to hard. I'm praying for you too, hun. How are you feeling about this pregnancy? Do you have a gut intuition about it? I definitely noticed with my m/c in Aug that I never quite felt right about it and just "knew" that something was up. With this one (while I went through some periods of doubt) I mostly felt like everything would be fine. I think mother's intuition has a lot to do with it!

And Steph, it sounds like you're chuggin' right along. Your waves of nausea, headaches, fatigue and all of that sound exactly like mine did. And I adopted Tanya's bird eating pattern! Every time I ate, I felt better. Which is probably why I was all bloated all first trimester!! So hope it gets better for you soon, nausea is just no fun. And neither are headaches for that matter! LOL

Andi I'm so happy about the home study (that's when they examine your house in anticipation of sending the girls there right?) If so, I'm super stoked. And I don't know about you, hun, but I def see lines on your latest tests. Remember how light my started on those cheapo tests? Like I thought they were evaps too. I didn't get my good lookin' positive until a couple days later on a FRER. Fingers crossed all around for you!!

And Andi, Steph, stay away from the crazy puddle. I don't want you guys to be affected anymore than you already have. I'm still in shock. 

Love you all!


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl:crazy puddle:rofl:
Were you not aware that as a pisces I come from the Crazy Sea.. Puddles aint nothin on that amount of crazy!:rofl:

Yeah, i noticed that too about the m/s.. I was up at 5 to pee, came back to bed, nausead.. Got up nauseas so I ate my left over soft taco while my pigs in a blanket cooked.. Had an apple again a little bit ago... I noticed no headache yet...yay!!!

Jason is running to the walmart to get stuff for the lake... We are going and will probably be back later this evening....:)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Jenn's having internet issues she'll be back soon as she gets her net working :) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-up-page-32-d-c-set-tomorrow-10-30-am-46.html

Its over :) for her!


----------



## waiting2012

Hope your internet gets fixed soon, Jenn! :)

Saw that Andi:happydance:.. I felt weird doing it, but needed to do it- I removed her name from the list in my sig... 

Ashe-prayers that your appt goes good sweetie!! :hugs

Been watching a baby story, and some show about multiples... Same sex couple that have triplets and now they are having twins! :dohh:... 2moms and 5 boys.. Wow!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, I agree stay away from the crazy puddle lol, which I saw she got banned from BNB anyway so I dont think she needs to be worried about by any of us. She is a decieving person. It is scary because she is the type of person I would not want knowing where I live or my phone number because she is phsycho. She make me think of crazy lifetime movies:/
Anyways Andi-that is wonderful news that they will be doing your home inspection:) What do they do at those? Do they check every inch of your house? What do they look for? We are considering foster parenting as well that is why I ask. Good luck hun? I think a girls room with purple and zebra print would be Awesome! I guess more for the teeny boper age though lol. Enjoy getting to decorate:)

Steph-sounds like your baby bo got their craving fix:) I keep wanting to say he for some reason, I guess because I am having "the" boy in the group lol.

Ashley-hope you are able to get over your nervousness:( I am sure if their was something worth being worried about they would have called as soon as results came back so take a deep breath and relax, I am sure everything will be fine. Let us know how it goes:)

I just made homeade popsicles with my Caleb and put a strawberry cake in the oven, I think I have a sweet tooth today lol. And at my doc appointment yesterday I had gained 3 lbs in 2 weeks. I have officially gained 25 lbs:/ I guess thats not to bad though, just a few weeks to go:)


----------



## calebsmom06

Thank you Andi, It finally came back shortly after I facebooked messaged you from my phone:)


----------



## calebsmom06

I was reading through the thread and that is just horrible, at least we know we in this thread are true and sincere to eachother:)


----------



## calebsmom06

Where is everyone, I am bored:( guess I am going to start cleaning a bit:/


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok, came to check in and it seems super quiet:( Well I am back to work for the weekend tomorrow so I wont be on as much:/ Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I was out with in laws that came in and we got the bunk beds :) super excited now to clear out the room an redecorate! I'm tuckered out an think its bedtime :) I'm EXHAUSTEDDDDD!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OK....heres something to gawk at!
 



Attached Files:







abc.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 8









abc2.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 7









abc3.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TandA08

Ash - I'd have to say I'm partial to Holly Marie - Marie is my middle name :haha: Oh and I looooooove your pics!!!! And love your idea for the nursery! How's the house hunting going? :hugs:

Jenn, I'm jealous of your 25lbs gained .... I've gained nearly double that! YIKES!!! I'm surprised they didn't check you at your appt! I'd have to say that I've noticed that baby has dropped some too.

Steph / Andi - without knowing the details, but having a pretty good guess at what it may be, I am sorry that you 2 have been hurt by somebody you were so sincerely supporting.

Well, hubby is complaining that I'm on the laptop at 10pm when he'd rather me be watching TV with him.... so I'd better get.... I'll catcha ladies later.

Love you all!


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies its late but I cant sleep.Andi I "think" I see something,Lets hope its a bfp for you :dance:
I love the name you picked Jenn its very pretty!!
Tanya how you feeling?Pretty soon you and Ash will be holding your babies :)
Steph how are you?xoxoxo
Ash I have a good feeling and will have my 1st set of numbers back tomarrow :dance:
I am off to take the dogs for a short walk to maybe tire myself.
Hugs and love 2 u all


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, looks like it might be the start of a BFP for you...keep testing!:thumbup:

Steph, hope your nausea/headaches are doing better and you've been enjoying some time off:flower:

Jenn, mmmm, that strawberry cake sounds yummy. My birthday is Sunday and now you've got me wanting that for my birthday, lol:cake:

Well, girls, I have no clue what point I'm at in my cycle...guess I'll eventually ovulate at some point:wacko:I've been so frustrated over the last couple of days that I woke up today and just didn't really care about it at all. We'll be leaving really really early in the morning to head to Missouri to get my step-daughter so we'll be gone all weekend and Monday so I probably won't be back on here till Tuesday. I'll be glad to get back home...I always dread the 7 hour trip there:dohh:Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Love and hugs:hugs:


----------



## Kahlan83

yeah so as my title says, I don't get on as often anymore since hubby takes it over when he's home....and everytime I want to get on he says things like "doesn't laundry need to be done or doesn't the fridge or the floor need to be clean" Gawd! 

I know being a SAHM my job is to make sure the house is clean but really...I like to do that stuff when Matty is sleeping because he's asking me every 5 minutes "what you doin?" and then even though I answer him, he asks again. lol. but I love my munchkin anyway.

So still no migraines. So I think I think it's safe to say they will return to their normal schedule of once every 3-4 months. It must have been the flux of hormones cuz I've still get morning sickness. IT's okay though.

Brooke, I'm so sorry about Tigger. I so know what your going through. I lost a kitty when she was 19 and I'd had her since I was 8. We lost Lizzie when she was about 10 to cancer, Chapps at 19 due to dementia and then recently Sable who was 9 to a blockage in his urinary track. My heart is with you honey. It's even harder when your Pg because your emotions are even that more out of whack. I was newly preggo too when we lost Sable. It's never easy he was our baby too.

I did catch up on all the posts but I can't remember everything so for that i'm sorry.

Although...what's all that stuff about someone causing drama? There is always someone on these kinds of boards that just wants to cause trouble. I was on another board when I was trying to get preggo the first time and it turned out the 'girl' was actually a man. go fig. I guess you take that risk when it's the net. but I'm definitely a girl and I'm definitely pg and everything I've said is the truth. lol. besides, I couldn't keep up with all the lying even if I did. lol. some people need to grow up. anyway....

My next OB appt is Tuesday! Yeah! I'm thinking he will probably give me the requisition to go for the gender scan. I've been having dreams about having a girl. Maybe it's just cuz it's on my mind and I"m soooo sure that I am having a girl. I just hope that if they tell me it's another boy I'm not disappointed. honestly I will be happy with a healthy baby, although a girl would be nice....

alright well I have to go and do dishes and then I have to weed my jungle. eck! I hate gardening. I'm just glad there's a breeze today. the last week has been very hot and humid.

Everyone is still in my thoughts and prayers! Love you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:bfn: this morning....I gives up! Seriously....I will keep "trying" but not necessarily trying anymore I don't think its gonna happen. Was going to get DH's record for his final SA today an well shoot forgot the office closes at noon an its 11:30 an I live an hour away :( FOOOK :( oh well....I'll go get them next wednesday for my Pee test although AF will be here by then.....I'm so frustrated :( Oh well..... I will be back way later tonight have my nieces bday party to go to .....no telling what time we shall get home tonight I'm totally exhausted tho an I haven't done anything but worry today :( I do have an appt. Monday for my back if I still have a back problem by then....I guess I could get a blood test to for preggy to see if I am or not!


----------



## waiting2012

I'm sorry but this will have to be as quick as I can...We are about to head back home.. Came to the McD's so Jason could check on his pell grants and so I could figure out about Wes' ID card he needs so he can retake his Advab for the Army...

I woke up this morning--felt the usual, nausea when I layed back down..Got up at 10-10:30 and went to the potty...I am spotting..I don't have any cramps--some poking type feelings right in the front, but spotting all the same--its pink and I imagine its the start of yet another of many losses.. :( I told Jason, and being his usual manly self, he was not the support I needed this morning, and after having all the positive tests i've had, including the one I gave to him monday after father's day--he looked at me and said, "I don't know that you were pregnant at all". :cry: I told him that he needs to go get a vasectomy--its cheaper than getting my tubes tied. I'm threw. Screw what Gail says.. I'm done. I'll be here to see that Andi, and Beth get their :bfp:s, but after that--I can't do it anymore--I said that before; but Jason's lack of support is more than I can tolerate right now. I have to hold my grief in, because HE can't give a damn because in his words, he won't believe it ever until I'm 4 months and the baby is kicking around. Screw him.. Its obvious to me the D&C didn't do anything to make the environment better, I can get pregnant, but not keep them.. I don't have the insurance or resources to be tested anymore for this or that. If its Lupus causing my problems, or any of a 100 reasons--I'm just F'ed that much more.. Sorry. It was def not something I wanted to wake up to and when I called Dr. Hodde (our family doctor)--he's still out till next week and his nurse said, come in for bloodwork, but in her honest opinion being 5 weeks--there is nothing they could do if its a pending m/c and to just follow up _if_ I choose. I guess I'll have to think about that one... I know his nurse really well and we talked and that was her honest opinion--she was probably a little more blunt with me than she would be with most--but she's right. She also told me if my OB/Gyn wants to see me in February--to try and hold off ttc until then. WTF knows...Right now I could care less... Jason can't even talk about it, and I can't cry about it cause GOD forbid we talk about how *I* F'ing feel... 

Hope you guys have a good weekend... I'm going to try and enjoy the rest of mine.. If the spotting eases up or stops this weekend, I'll see Dr. H. If it doesn't--then I've got my answer yet again, but I'm not very hopeful... :( :( :(


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--I see a hint of something on your test...I hope that the blood test comes back positive for you! and That those girls are in your home soon! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Just pottied- nothing on my pad.. :shrug: I dont know.. The dh an I did bd last night maybe it was that but I was spotting the first time I got up.. Just a couple light pink spots on the tp, and I checked my cpits high and soft but closed.
I made Jason go to his aunts.. I couldnt take him hanging on me and always saying the wrong shit. His newest slap in the face.... "How about I go to the sperm bank in Dallas, and donate. They'll check my sperm, and I 'll have more kuddos running around." I told him- vasectomy or divorce, I cant this shut anymore. He has the nerve to tell me I need to go and "talk" to someone.. What I need is for him to listen.

I am so sorry for so many typos.. Stupid phone, stupid emotions....


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: waiting x bd'ing could well be the reason for spotting you've maybe just irritated your cervix a wee bit x I'm sorry hubby not being more supportive bloody men!!! X


----------



## calebsmom06

Stpeh-Sooooo sorry about your hubby being un supportive! I hope things do get better and hope your not feeling as down now since your not spotting anymore, maybe you did just irratate your cervix. Hope for the best and praying for you.

Tanya-Even 50 isnt to to bad there are some that I know that gain 75+ pounds when they are pregnant! And if it helps, I hear that you gain more with girls than you do with boys so dont worry:)

Andi-Hope AF does not sow up and you do get your BFP this month! And what is the lattest on the girls?

Ashley-How did your doc appointment go?

As for me I have felt really really off today:/ I went to work all normal and when noon came around I just started feeling not myself. First instead of walking into our hallway to the bathrooms (its in between 2 seperations where bedroom sets are displayed) I walk into a bedroom set, I keep getting a sharp pinch in my butt cheek I guess the siatic nerve, my right leg is numb, then I drop my son off at his aunts to stay the night and instead of getting into the drivers seat when I was leaving I walk to the passenger side and even open the door to see hubby looking at me like I am crazy, and THEN I had to go pee so bad I go to the bathroom when I get home and couldnt control it I was holding it but some still choose to come out, the rest waited until I sat down. I feel so odd today:/ Hope tomorrow is a better day, ill probally make tonight an early night.


----------



## Affyash

What a day! Well first off girls, I have to update you, I've been texting Tanya and all afternoon. She's in the hospital! She went in this morning because she thought her waters had broken (they hadn't) but the doctors noticed that she was having contractions. They decided to stop them since they were happening pretty regularly and she had a reaction to the medication. Her and Emma were not doing well. They were prepping her for an emergency c-sec and then Emma's stats improved. So, they started her on magnesium hoping that would stop the contractions. Well, she just texted that the magnesium isn't doing anything and they don't think it will at this point. They're keeping her at the hospital for 2 days and monitoring her. So, the contractions may stop on their own or she might have the baby!! Keep your fingers crossed, our sister needs us!

Steph I am so sorry that right when you need him the most, Jason is being a total butt. They can be so cruel sometimes. I really think the bleeding has to just be irritation. It could be a number of things, implantation, early previa, irritation from BDing, anything. Don't get negative yet, I am still so hopeful for you. The spotting has still stopped right? Love you girl, big hugs your way!

Andi are you sure those aren't early BFPs? I see a ghost of a line! FX for you, you just never know! And I seriously can't believe what I read about Stephanie. She is a different kind of crazy. To start a new account, call herself Amanda and then have a totally different background story (i.e. no kids) really freaks me out. I wonder if she actually doesn't have any. I am so sorry that she victimized you and Steph. Absolutely unbelievable.

Jenn I am so sorry you're feeling off today, I wonder if you and Tanya are like soul mates or twins or something and feel what the other one feels!! Perhaps you'll both have your babies early! Get some rest and hope you feel better soon!

What else, I can't remember everything I've read and Joe is calling me for dinner! 

Brooke, how'd your numbers turn out? Everything good I hope!! 

Beth, don't get down yet, maybe you're just having an extra long cycle. You never know. I just read of a lady today that would've had a 75 day cycle if she had actually had AF arrive. But instead, she ovulated late and got prego. Hugs girl, I know this is hard. We're all rooting for you and Andi!

Amanda, I hope you're doing well!!! Can't wait to hear more about the bubs!

Mandy, glad you're still hanging in there and DH hasn't gotten away with completely stealing the computer! Hope that morning sickness subsides soon - you know what they say though, girls make you sicker! :)

My doctor's appointment went well. I finally heard back that my prenatal blood tests went OK and all looks good. No new symptoms of the previa or anything and my regular OB was questioning how bad it could really be. Oh, I hope it doesn't end of being an issue at all. My baby is kicking away and tickling my bladder often so it's cool to know she's all good. Oh and today is officially VDay!! (Viability Day) so they will definitely be able to try anything and everything to help her if she were born early. Such a relief.

K I'm going to eat dinner, I'll be back on in a little while. And I'll update about Tanya if and when I hear anything!!


----------



## calebsmom06

WOW!!!! That is amazing Ashley! I hope all is well with Tanya and Emma! It is such a coinciedence (sp) that I felt odd today which NEVER happens and she is going thorugh all of this! Wow:) LOL impossible to be twins haha. Keep us updated I am so super anxious for her now! We always talked about texting eachother while we are at the hospital and how itd be cool to have our babies at the same time but looks like she might be having hers waaaaaay before me the way shes going. Tell her we are thinking about her and hope she is feeling ok. And glad everything came out ok at your doc appointment that is great news! No need for you to worry anymore:)


----------



## waiting2012

Had a reply to post, but this damned phone. :(

Anyhow... I hope it is just an irritated cervix... I just felt it odd that it took after going to the bthrm one time and nothing, but the second time up-spotting.. Im not spotting at all and pretty much nothing at my cervix.. Jason isnt home yet, and very glad for it. I dobt want to even loom at him right now.. I guess the upside is the nausea I have right now that I havent had since this am.. No af type cramps, maybe the lightest twinges light enough I question whether they are happening...just have to see how the weekend plays out.. Thanks for the support ladies.:hugs:

Jenn, i hope tomorrow is a better day for you! How odd that you had such a weird day, Tanya is in labor and delivery and my odd spotting.. Gosh, that is some Diva that Tanya has...lol

Trying to make light, Ashe, tell Tanya to tell her lil girl... A true diva doesnt make early appearances!!! Shes in my prayers, and Im rooting for her and Emma.. I know if she delivers early Emma will be in good hands, and at this stage-36 weeks is not terrible early but her lungs need to be developed.. If I remember right the magnesium may help with that ad well.. I had to take breathine and was given terbutaline in the hospital, so not really sure.. 


I hope everyone ekse is taking care. I hope I am not offending anyone by being one-sided.. I will be glad to go back to work, and have regular intetnet again..



Many hugs and lots of love ladies!:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Steph I'm so sorry about hubbs being a dork fish :( as my hubby would say LOL....maybe he'll realize soon how much this subject hurts you and that losing a baby hurts to :( darn him....grrrr....

Ash I love your baby name to :) hehe.....

For us....we spent too long at sis n laws an got home now its 11:14 pm an I'm EXHAUSTED....I need to sleep because tomorrow is gonna be another busy day I'll try to get some video an pics of the dolphins tomorrow in the Gulf of Mexico :) hehe....we shall see how cooperative they are! Well...its bedtime an I couldn't hold pee at sis n laws so I said FORGET a test we'll see if AF comes tonight or tomorrow if not then I might test again :) lots of love...and I will have doc appt on Monday at 2:10pm....it couldnt' come fast enough! I think its my kidneys now both sides hurt.....an Jason just doesn't have any fookin sympathy for my pain in my back :( although it seems to have gotten worse today an I've been sick a time or two :( FML....oh well....again STEPH I hope you feel better an glad spotting has stopped for now thank God....I'll update more tomorrow tho :) night ladies :)


----------



## waiting2012

Andi, I love dolphins! So lucky to be able to see them! 

Jason got home, and I am not even going dignify him with anything.. Shit I bet that didnt make senxe... And I havent even been drinking...lol..

I am glad the spotting stopped, and hope it stays that way.. 

Well, Ill be damned, he's "thinking" of going to McDs for me... Serves him right considering the hell I have had today....

Talk to ya'll in the am!:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Hope your tummy troubles is a bfp lurking hun!!! 

Jason went to get me McDs.... I am starving, so maybe Ill ease up on him a bit... Men! :gun:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I could only wish but I just know AF is lurking around the corner...already been talking about another cycle with DH tonight....duno if hes a go or no :( he's been so uptight an worried he just is dinging me all up an down about how I will handle 4 kids if he gets deployed etc....I will BE FINE but he doesnt listen to me :cry: its been an emotional day he made me cry earlier :( I guess its just a bad day for more than me! It just was a bad day for many from what I hear today :( PRAYING FOR OUR BETTER TOMORROWS :)


----------



## brooke1993

hi ladies,
Steph I am so so sorry your dh wasnt so nice to you hun I know that feeling all 2 well.Maybe he is worried so he is sheilding his feelings?Just a thought NOT that it makes it right in any way
WOW So Tanya may be having her little one?OMG I am praying and hope all goes well so please whoever talks to her let her know that xoxo
Ando its not over until the witch comes I have everything crosses for u 
Jenn I think your going 2 have your baby within the next 2 weeks IF that,Just a thought hun :)
Well ladies my 1st bloods came back and it was 2,406 get another draw on Monday am so FX..I thought it was a bit low but the dr said it was ok as long as it goes up.
I love u all and your always in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I totally was so tired last night I missed Tanya :( OMGOSH.....I'm praying hard...stay put little one :( its too early!


----------



## waiting2012

Well, I wish I personally had better news... Cramping a little this morning and a bit more than spotting. We discussed things last night, seems Jason checked online about a vasectomy but he wants to try one more time. Why, I give in to that, I dont know.. But he said his aunt will help pay for it, since he is opting to go back to school full time, we got his grants and loans already so all he has to do is register. He will be taking his pre requisites at NCTC then transfer to the University of North Texas.. I'm proud of his decision. Finally following through. I cried all I could cry, and nothing more I can do. It is what it is. I am giving him one shot, thats it. If the next time we are pregnant, it does not stick-snip snip for him. IF it does stick-snip snip for me. One way or the other one of us is getting perm fixed.

I got out my bottles of supplements- I dont expect anything this cycle, in fact we are goung to purposely skip bd'ing around possible o days. I dont expect the supplents to be effective right off. I figure at least 2 months of taking them, should help with the condition of my uterine lining, egg production, and wt loss. Yes, going to diet to I dont want to lose a lot of wt but maybe 10-20 lbs.. I know every little bit helps. 


So after searching in line, calked one of our old charge nurses


----------



## waiting2012

As I was saying... 
Called one of our old charge nurses and her thoughts were that since it takes at least a month or two for them to be at effective levels in the body then there was no problem she could see. She told me to get a blood draw at the ER before taking them to make sure I was indeed mc'ing yet again, which I did at 730am... I havent heard back yet but its only been a few hours.. Told I would get a call around 11 or 12.. So knowing they arent going to be good, I foubd my Soy, Flaxseed Oil, B6, Iron and Green Coffee Bean...

I know ya'll know probably what they do.. But the Green Coffee Bean I found out acts like a suppressant for the appetite while naturally boosting your energy and metabolism.. Accordi.g to a coworker her sister used it before fetting pg and lost 20 lbs in a months time... 


I cant wait to start them, although I would rather get good blood test results... :(



Brooke- numbers sound excellent for how far along you are hun! Twins???

Ashe-any word on Tanya????



Andi and Beth-whats the latest ladies??:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Omg.. I need my regular internet back!!!!! Geesh.. So many damn typos!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

https://www.emedicinehealth.com/vaginal_prolapse/article_em.htm

Thas all I have to say for now...if you go to my test thread it says more of whats going on.....but yea thats my life....my cervix was nearly outta me earlier...I "pushed it back in" praying it stays for the rest of the day DH thinks I'm joking but I even told him to feel it is less than a fingernail inside my vagina at the moment.....soooo lets pray it stays stuck til Monday....I have a doc appt at like 2:10 that day.....I think I need some prayers....I duno what to do honestly ER wouldn't do anything I dont think....an I keep feeling "gushes" of watery stuff come out...but I think its b/c cervix is so low of course I'd feel it all in "gushes" I duno....gonna try an wait til Monday but I promised mom if it got too much worse I'd go to the ER ....I'll get my mom to go with me since Jason wants to laugh an thinks its funny FML :( its not funny its scary as hell!

This explains my HORRID back pains all week :(


----------



## waiting2012

Omg Andi! How horrible!!! I will check your link out... Damn! What is it about men named Jason????????:growlmad: they seem to think everything is some f'ing joke!:growlmad:

While at Walmart stocking up on pads,etc.. I got a call from the lab at the hospital.. Or I should say the ER nurse who drew my blood.. She asked if I would agree to come back in for an examine by one of the docs on staff today, politely told her no because I know whats happening, and I know there is nothing they can do. My hcg level is 12. She did advise me to go for a second draw in 2 or 3 days, which I'll call dr. hodde and arrange to make sure it drops. .. :( Im sad but all cried out.. I have a ton of stuff to do.... About to throw some pizzas in the oven for the kids lunches, and try to take my mind off what is happening..:(


Andi, Im praying hard for you sweetie! Keep us in informed sweetie! And tell your hubby to pull his head oout of his arse.. How would he feel if he woke up and he was a testicle short?? Wouldnt be a laugjing matter then, would it!


----------



## calebsmom06

Tanya should be going home today on bed rest, her cervix is still closed. I'm sure she will update everyone on the whole story when she gets out and rests a bit


----------



## brooke1993

Steph I am praying for you hun,I am hoping maybe just maybe things will be ok and I dont know if my levels indicate twins why do they seem high to you? 
Andi i am sorry you have been in pain and also pray you feel better soon hunny <3
I am praying for Tanya as well and hoping the little one stays put for a bot longer.
Jenn how you feeling?
Ash how are you feeling?How is Q?
It is supposed to storm here today and I have a sinus headache thats making me feel sick to my stomach so I am going to rest.So far I havent thrown up but I feel like I am going to usually every night and my sleep is all weird like i would rather sleep during the day which isnt possible with Aliah.
I pray for you all and will check in when I feel better.I had some brownish stingy stuff come out this am so called my doc and he said sounds fine and to just keep an eye on things.Please send a prayer out for me.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Affyash

Oh good lord so much has happened this morning!!

Steph my heart is breaking for you. How is this possible?? I am so sorry that you continue to experience losses, it just isn't right. I wish you could go see a fertility specialist, it could be something so easy to fix. The only thing you can do right now is take care of yourself and your body and pray. I love you girl.

Andi, holy freakin' shit in a hand basket. Please keep an eye on yourself and don't do anything strenuous. If it gets worse, you get your arse into the ER, they need to do treatment or surgery, that's some heavy shit. No pun intended! Hugs hun, I hope everything ends up OK.

Good god, can Andi and Steph please get a freakin' break!!!???

Brooke, I forgot to mention to you that the pics of Aliah the other day were adorable! It's so cute that she keeps her glasses on. What a sweetie! And your numbers sound great! They only double every 48 hours or so, so it sounds just about right. Good luck!

I did talk to Tanya again, they will be releasing her in a few hours like Jenn said. She didn't get much sleep last night cause you know how hard it is to sleep in a hospital. She started reacting to the magnesium last night but at least her contractions have stopped now. That "turb" medicine you talked about Steph is what caused the bad reaction in her and Emma yesterday. I still can't believe they almost had to take her out!

Um, what else? I'm good today, just hangin out. I feel asleep on the couch this morning, thank god for dh watching Quinn. I never do that! I think the 3rd trimester fatigue is happening early! We're just going to relax today. I'm going to look at another house tomorrow, but the inventory in Camarillo is like nonexistant. We're still waiting on the one house that we have the offer on. The bank is moving at like a dinosaur pace. You never know, we could hear good news any day on that. Considering that I'm going to have this baby in 3.5 months, they better freakin' hurry up!

Love you guys, I'll be later today or tomorrow!


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke, many prayers! If its brown, its probably just reminents of implantation.. Try to relax..:hugs: yes, I think your numbers are high, but Im no expert.. Just seems good for where your at right now!


Tanya-lots of luv hun! Cant wait to hear how you are:hugs:


Going to rest some.. Its terribly hot and starting to get crampy... I will check back in later...

Luv to all and prayers too!:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks Ashe...:hugs:

I wish I could goto a FS, but the closest I have is my high risk OB/gyn and family doctor..my ob will be ticked with me for getting pg after being told to wait so wont be seeing him before my february appt.... ...

I am as I said sad, but jason will be starting school again in August and within the year hopefully at the university, and who knows maybe one day we can afford all that. Lets just hope between now and then- no pg or at least one that doesnt stick becuz thats going to be it... Absolutely it...


Going to nap now... Tty soon...


----------



## Mrskg

:cry: gutted for you xxx


----------



## calebsmom06

Ashley-Good luck on the house viewing:) Hope they come back with a response to your offer soon!
Brooke-thanks, I seem to have everyone telling me that the baby will be here in 2 weeks or less:) As long as he is healthy that is fine with me, Ive been having alot of contractions today but its just the braxton hicks nothing "real". 

Steph-So sorry about everything you are going through, hope you find peace in whatever the outcome is. Are you still spotting since this morning?

Sorry I dont have long, I have to get ready to go to a graduation party, so I will try to talk to everyone more later if I can. Hope you all are having a wonderful weekend


----------



## waiting2012

My spotting picked up to a light flow and I had cramps earlier, but they were short lived... I feel nauseas again this evening, but may be because its so hot and I have the dryer running.. Our poor window units have so much to keep up with.. I dont think this is going to have a good outcome, although Adrian is hopeful.. :( 12 miu is not good at this point and hope it goes down to 0 soo.er than dragging out.. 
I think Jason and Adrian are back from the lake... They went swimming.. I have folded clothes all over the bed so better get them took care of... 

Luv ya!


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies! First off.... Beth, I think you said today was your BDay! Soo.... HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :cake: :hugs:

Ash, Jenn, thanks for keeping the updates on here while I was in the hospital. My phone had crappy service, so it was a struggle to even text, and it wouldn't let me get online at all! I am home, had a decent night's sleep last night and am now sitting on the couch catching up on here. Emma and I are fine, but when they had given me the terbutaline shot to try and stop the contractions, my body didn't react well to it. I nearly passed out, and that lack of oxygen caused Emma's heartrate to drop to 60! The Dr and nurses panicked and the next thing I know I have an anethesiologist speaking to me asking about my medical history and telling me she is going to put me to sleep so the Dr can take the baby! I was a mess over it because hubby hadn't made it to the hospital yet, so I was there by myself! But within a few minutes, they found the baby's heartbeat again and it had gone back up. So, then everyone left the room, and hubby showed up a few minutes later (he had stopped to get food, otherwise he'd walked in right during the whole panic!) That was the worst of the "excitement" the rest of the stay was mostly observation stuff. Once everything was calm again, the Dr started the Magnesium and we entered another wait and see what happens game. My mom arrived at the hospital at 9pm, and stayed the night there with me. Now that I am home, she is here with me to help around the house so hubby can still try and get some work done. I am on bed rest until I see the Dr again tomorrow or Tuesday. Dr had said that if I was 36 weeks, they wouldn't have tried to stop the contractions, but because I was only 35 weeks, they want to try and buy Emma at least one more week. I guess "good" news is that even with all the contractions, and them coming only 3 minutes apart, they weren't actually doing their job which is to dilate the cervix :dohh: I'll update more about myself after I see the Dr.

Steph, I am soo so so sorry for yet another loss. I can only imagine the pain you are in!

The palmrest on the laptop is actually burning my hand... so I'd better shut it down for a bit to cool down.... stupid thing!

I'll catch up on the rest of you ladies later, throughout the day!

:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Tanya so glad your doing better today :) So scared the horse crap outta me LOL....soooo as for me I'm doing ok my Aunt told me what to do as her an another of my aunts have had the same issue...so its temp. fixed I suppose. Its not "out of the body" but its VERY low in the vagina...which was stage 1 I do believe......I duno what caused it or why but it just I guess decided to fall on down LOL....I pushed it back in some an its stayed there so far....I guess it was "stuck" LOL stupid body....

Steph I'm so sorry to hear that awful news :( I am praying for things to work themselves out.....I would try to wait a couple months at least an make sure all the stuff comes out on this one....before even trying again. I know they told us to wait when I had my miscarriage in 2002....but weirdly I got pregnant and conceived 35 days later and hadn't had a "cycle" after the miscarriage like they tell you.......so who am I to tell to wait LMAO....I love you though and maybe give time for your uterus to make lots more fluffy insides for a cycle or two so maybe baby would stick :) I pray that God gives you the peace...to know its not your fault these things just happen..and we can't explain why :( just yet....but someday we shall meet our angel babies in Heaven :) I only have the one....but I sure have a feeling she was my little girl :) I've had dreams about her....but if I'd not lost her I'd not have Tyler bug :) an I wouldn't trade that booger for the world....I can't believe he's almost 9 eeeeeeeek! 

Well in laws are leaving today we spent yesterday with the boat cruise thing.....an we saw a million dolphins I think I got some good video just have to figure out how to upload a video LOL from an iphone...anyone have any clue?!!??!?!?!?! Well I am gonna go for now the boys should be here within an hour :) since they are at church with my mom....we took them to her house last night at 9 lol so they could go to church....I'll be back on later ;) hope everyone has a great day :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

https://www.weather.com/news/weather-forecast/gulf-weekend-outlook-20120623

I'm not too far from Panama City! EEEK


----------



## waiting2012

Happy Birthday Beth!!!!!!!!!! Hope its a great day hun!!!

Tanya-I am sorry your Diva scared you and the docs like that! Wow!! I never had problems with the terbutaline.. In fact I took Breathine at home which is basically the same thing in pill form.. It made me jittery and Adrian would be super active.. Its actually a medicine used for asthma attacks as it calms the muscle contractions like when you are having an asthma attack and the lungs constrict. They found it does the same thing for uterine contractions... You know it works because it makes you jittery.. Thats ashame it caused such bad problems for you! At least they know for next time! Will they check on Emma's lung developement when you go back this werk? :hugs:

Andi:hugs: i hope the doctor can put your cervix back sweetie! Can they stitch it back in place??? How F'ing scary!! & I have been watching the weather and hope you and Jenn are prepared and safe!!! They are working on evacuating the off shore rigs, so they expecting the worst.. Wish we could get a little rain.. Temps are going to be 100+ here... 

I feeling ok... Bleeding did finally pick up to more of a flow.. Last night I passed something.. Since then, no real cramps just bleeding.. I will start the soy tonite, eyc .... I did more reading about it and confirmed what I already know about it so between taking something at the beginning and progesterone at the end of the nex few cycles should help...


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry my phone is acting crazy... Keeps freezing up (n me.... And some of my keys arent working right...ugh!!:growlmad:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Happy Birthday Beth :) I'm sorry I didn't say it earlier totally missed that part!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sH1fpCvYR0c&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Here is the video from yesterday ...sorry for it being small was taken from Jason's iPhone....terribly small but you can see the dolphins :) 

The boat you can't tell but it was VERY rocky!!! LOL It was so much fun though :) You can hear Jason saying YOU BETTER NOT DROP MY PHONE lmaoooooo...It got soaking wet from the waves splashing on the boat it was hilarious :)


----------



## Affyash

Hi girls. Hope you all are doing well. Sounds like most of us are having a nice relaxing weekend.

Tanya so happy things are calmer now and you're home and resting. You had me scared too!! Just goes to show you how close you and Jenn are to actually holding your babies. It's a miracle, I'm so excited for you both!

Jenn I wonder if you really will get to meet Cameron in the next two weeks! I absolutely cannot wait to get the updates and pics! Are you mostly ready or is there anything left that you want to do?

Steph I'm thinking of you hun. I hope things aren't going to badly for you. I know it's all been said before, but your time will come if it's meant to be. You're an incredibly strong woman and I have all the faith in the world for you. Sending you lots of love and hugs on this day.

Andi your video was awesome. Quinn sat here and watched it with me. He kept saying "whoa" when you guys did! Very cute. I'm glad you're doing a little better, but I pray nothing worse happens. That's got to be super scary. Are you still in pain or has that subsided? 

Nothing much going on here. We went and saw that house again and it just had money pit written all over it. So, we passed. So, we're still waiting to hear back on the short sale and hoping more houses come up. Talk about stressful!!?? I have 3 1/2 months left and I'm starting to think that maybe we'll just end up staying here until Fall or Winter when the inventory goes back up. Poo. Well, Joe at least has agreed to start helping me prep a "nursery" in the guest room so that we can at least have some nesting taking place. I think we'll start painting my old bedroom furniture white in the coming weekends. It's kind of cool, I've had the furniture since I was a little girl, but it's pretty boring as is. Once it gets a fresh coat of paint, it will be really cool that she can use it too. Anyway, I'm rambling! Love you all, talk to you later!


----------



## calebsmom06

Happy Birthday Beth:) Today is my older son Lee's birthday to, he turned 9 today:)Hope you are having a safe trip.

Steph-so sorry what you are going through, I agree maybe if you take a few cycles off and then try again then maybe it will give your body time to strengthen and maybe lil bean will stick. You go back to work tomorrow huh? It always stinks to have an end to a relaxing vacation:(

Tanya-so glad your home and rested and everything is fine:) Its great your mom is there and able to help you out, that is probally a huuuuuge relief.

As for me I am so tired of working but I keep telling myself to stick it out for a few more weeks thats all I have left. Today when I got off we ordered pizza cause I got out late and I have been having braxtons hicks contractions about every 20 minutes but some are closer and with everyone I am getting pressure 'down there' and a back pain but I question wether the back ache is from contractions or being on my feet all day. I guess these are the 3rd trimester last few week joys:/


----------



## calebsmom06

Ashley-I am ready there really isnt anything else that needs to be done before he gets here:) I love how you get to use your old furniture! That is awesome, you will enjoy the time painting and getting everything ready:) Hope your offer gets accepted on that house you are wanting:) That would be awesome!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm still in quite a bit of pain I have AF cramps on top of everything else an my dreaded monthly headache! AF should be here tomorrow so I guess I'll call the doc an cancel my pregnancy test no need for it now....then tomorrow when I go to the docs I'm going to tell them what I'm going through an see if I can get some help with the IVF thing and get put on a waiting list for it....the wait list is a year and a half....but its only 4,500 dollars instead of the $8200.....so I think we will do that an if we don't have a placement or get pregnant by then....we will go on with the IVF...an it gives me the 2 years nearly that I need to save up the money for it. I think thas all for me for now...I got my appt for tomorrow at 2:10...so we will see whats up maybe its a kidney or bladder infection but I have no other symptoms?!?!?! I have no clue what it is but I'm so sick I can barely even turn my neck now...an my back is still killing me :(


----------



## Affyash

Crap, Beth, I'm sorry happy happy birthday! At least I didn't miss it! :) Hope the drive to get your step daughter wasn't too bad and you got to have some celebration time.

Andi I am so sorry you're in pain, I hope you get a nice sleep and get some rest. Def let us know how the doctor appt goes tomorrow. Big hugs to you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Will do...I've been sitting here just watching SAD youtube videos and bawling my little eyes out...why I duno :( guess I needed a cry. Wish AF would just hurry on and come :( so I can get her over with :(


----------



## waiting2012

Hello Ladies... 
Yes, back to work...I would love to have taken another day or two off considering--but what it would really accomplish. Since passing--what I think it was--well...my bleeding has been pretty under control and actually the only cramps I have had so far were Saturday night before "passing"... Nothing since... I think it is God's way of saying, "I know.." Its wonderful to have my internet again!! OH PRAISE THE HEAVENS!!! LOL...

Jenn--Happy Birthday to your little guy! :happydance:

Beth--Happy Birthday to you again hun! :happydance:

Andi--I hope you are feeling a bit better today! :hugs:.. 

Tanya--Keep those feet up girl! I bet your tickled to death that you got your nursery fixed up long before now! :thumbsup: How cool would it be for you and Jenn to deliver the same day or same week..I keep telling her July 6th.... :rofl::winkwink:

Amanda and Mandy--How are you ladies doing??? I can't wait for more pics ladies!! :winkwink:

Ashe--Man that stinks about the house..Seems like you are having as much luck finding one as Tanya was with finding another vehicle... :(

Brooke--How are things sweetie? Anything new going on? I know you were concerned about some brown spotting, but honestly--I don't think you have anything to worry about--your numbers are just too good! :hugs:

I like the idea of waiting...Not sure how long we'll be waiting.. Maybe it will be January until we get the upmph to ttc again... Jason went to back to nursing assistanting--since they will accomidate his school schedule--so he'll be working weekend doubles and off during the week going to school.. 
I got a call from one of my HS bff's last night... She invited me to goto Kings Spa??? Not sure where its at--sure its in the Dallas area because we are spending the night--never been to a spa before... She had lapband earlier this month and her spa night is scheduled for August when her birthday is...I imagine she's going have lost a lot of weight by then... Working on my own shedding of weight too...I hate that I lost all that weight last year and gained every F'ing pound back... :( :(
Then in October, they are doing an Emmaus Women's Walk..I went on one last year around the same time as this years.. Its a spiritual-God filled weekend (thursday-sunday) and well..The person organizing it asked if I would be a "Table Leader" and of course I said YES! then she asked if I would give a "Talk"... During these 4 days we have lots of praying, meditation, "talks" from other table leaders or spiritual laymen about how God is working through us and in us everyday--no matter what we have faced in the past or what mistakes we made... I spent 3 days last year on my walk crying..LOL... But I left with the desire to return and hopefully one day give my own "talk", I just didn't expect it to be so soon... SO WOW! I will def have something happening in August and October to keep me busy--and hopefully, I'll O' during those dates so that's 2 months of not stressing about missing my O' date...:rofl:..

I figure by December or January--I should have my body back intune with itself...I know B6 is to lengthen the luteal phase--not that I think that is a problem--but I found a website that was all about conceiving naturally with organic foods, supplements, etc... It said that B6 is also a big player in PMS, and endometriosis..That if you are low in B6 and most people are--by increasing the intake of B6--you improve the odds of conception be successful...Not that its a problem--but if my eggs are an issue because of my age--it may help.. Can't hurt... The soy isoflavones act in the same way as Clomid does--so I'm taking 200mg of soy CD2-CD6... There is some debate as to whether it delays O' time or makes it occur earlier..Supposedly if you are treating one hormone defect and not the other--it can cause problems too--so like my taking progesterone is good but it doesn't change that my estrogen is out of whack because it has been the dominent hormone... The soy should help level the estrogen out and the progesterone will help at the end of cycle..So hopefully--good eggs+good implantation...
Iron of course for blood supply..I took the flaxseed oil on CD2--but I got so dang sick to my stomach--I'm going to hold off with it...Adrian asked me last night--you going to take all those??? :rofl:... 
Is it wrong to just want my body to say "Ok, you win? You can keep this one?"... :(
Maybe the supplements will help... :shrugg:

Going to check out my FB...Its too hot to run outside for air...I hate summer!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

....had a lotta tests done at the doc just waiting on the results :( He really fought me with the ectopic thing.....but I don't believe thats what it is...but thas what the doc thinks it is....we'll see...he said he'd call today if it was pregnancy....sooooo I guess the answer is a NO?!?! I duno I figured he'd call me by now but he only put it in as routine so the lab will in no manner be in a hurry to figure it out....they closed at 4...an its 4:09 so I guess I'll find out tomorrow that its my kidneys like I figured.....he said he could think it would be one other thing but he wanted to rule out the "better" things...he said a term for it but I cannot even remember what it was....he didnt even tell me what it was?!?! I so dunooooooooooo but he said the Femara coulda caused the hot flashes so who knows! But really 2 weeks after I finished the meds....I duno....


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Andi.. I hope its not ectopic! I was wndering if it was a prolapsed uterus-pushing your cervix down... But Im not sure about that either.... I hope its not either of those :hugs:!!!
I am still praying for you sweetie! I hope the doctor calls tomorrow with better news!


----------



## waiting2012

Procidentia... Thats a 3rd degree prolapse when the cervix falls into the vagina or outside the vagina... Gosh Andi, I hope thats NOT it!:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Its VERY low...not outside thank God...we shall see what happens tomorrow I feel like AF is coming!


----------



## bnporter81

Gosh girls, I was only gone for a few days and sooo much has happened. I just wish it was all better things that have happened:wacko:

First off, thank all you girls for the birthday wishes...my birthday was pretty good even though I wasn't at home. SH (yes he's currently back to that status, lol)bought me a pearl pendant for my birthday and my inlaws threw me a little birthday party yesterday.

Tanya, I'm so glad that you didn't have to deliver early. Hopefully she'll stay put for at least a couple more weeks! I' m glad it's turning out okay so far, though:thumbup:


Steph, I am so so sorry... I don't even know what to say.:hugs::hugs:It sounds like your supplements will be pretty helpful, though. I hope they will help to straighten everything out a bit. And I can't believe some of the comments your hubby made. That was really insensitive:growlmad:I hope he's acting a little better about it all now.

Andi, that sounds awful. I hope it's not ectopic and I hope you get some answers soon and can get it taken care of easily:hugs: 

Jenn, all that talking about the strawberry cake made me want one so bad that I just got done making one for my birthday (even though I'm making it a day late, lol)I hope the time goes by quickly for you...I remember how uncomfortable the last month or so can be.:wacko:

Brooke, I hope everything is going well with you...have you had any more discharge/spotting?

Ashe, glad to hear your checkup went well a few days ago. Sounds like all is going well with your little one:thumbup:As far as my cycle goes, I haven't temped since Friday or Saturday and haven't done any OPKs or anything in a while so I have no clue where I'm at now. I'm so frustrated over it that I don't really care, though:wacko:LOL

Mandy and Amanda, hope you girls are doing well and all is going well with your little beans!

We just got back a little while ago so I'm going to sit down and watch some tv for a while...lots of love and hugs to everyone:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

I had my follow up appt today, I gave the Dr my log of contractions that I've been keeping track of since I've been home. She checked my cervix and I'm still not dilated or effaced. So she said I'm fine and to come back next week. So I guess I start my weekly visits now. While I was in the hospital, the Dr made the comment that she wasn't worried about the baby's lung development by this stage, if I was a couple weeks earlier than she would, but by now she isn't. I think it would be cool if Jenn and I delivered close to the same time!

Well, mom is saying that dinner is ready, so I should go. Catcha ladies later!

:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Andi-I hope everything ends up being ok! Let us know what the doc says!

Hubby took me to Red Lobster for dinner tonight for our anniversary, it was AWESOME! I mean really awesome! And to top it off we actually had a PERFECT waitress! Never in my life have I ever had a waitress that took care of us SO well! It made for a perfect day:) We have only been married for 1 year now but we have been together for 6:) Its amazing how God blesses us!
I am excited cause we ordered a handmade dallas cowboys blanket with Cameron's name on it and says 'born a cowboys fan just like daddy' and burp cloths and a handmade diaper bag for him and it all came in today:) Hubby is super happy about it cause those are HIS for when he has the baby and I am not here lol. So I switched everything to this diaper bag cause hubby wants him to be cowboyed out when he comes home lol. It has been so super super hot here today. Got up to 104! I wish the hurricane would have came this way and brought a little rain and a slight cold front but oh well maybe the next one. We are in such a damn drought right now that we cant even water our grass between 10-7 during the day:/ Mine is brown and dead haha. Well I seem to just be rambling and rambling about me, So how is everyone else doing today?


----------



## calebsmom06

Beth-hope you enjoyed that strawberry cake:)

Tanya-yes it would be awesome if we did, or like we said before if we end up at the hospital at the same time and can text eachother while we are in labor haha


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Jenn---sounds like you had an awesome anniversary :) HAPPY ANNIVERSARY by the way :)

https://www.dazzlejunction.com/greetings/happy-anniversary/anniversary_14.gif


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Beth glad you had a wonderful time on your birthday :) thats always nice! 

Tanya----keep that baby put a little longer :) 

Steph----I'm praying for you that sounds really fun about the prayer/trip thing :) I would love something like that just to get away at least :) and have ME time....I hope things end up working sounds like you have a great plan with the supplements and I'll be praying that they work for you :) Lots of love your way darling!

I'm feeling a little better tonight still hurts off and on....an feel like a LOT of pressure....but maybe I'll get an answer really early in the morning and I can get some antibiotics an make it feel all better! I think AF will be here tomorrow the way I am feeling right now...but we will have to wait and see I suppose....


----------



## bnporter81

Happy Anniversary, Jenn! Hope you guys had a good one...sounds like you did:cloud9:


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes, it may have just been dinner but it was wonderful, it was great to be in eachothers company and everything turn out perfect and have dinner as a family:) Caleb went as well and he was in love with the seafood!

Oh yes Tanya, that is good to know that there wouldnt be any worries if the baby was born at this time already, does that make you more anxious? I go to the doc. on Wednesday, I am anxious to see if I have any ittle bit of dialation yet or not:)

Here is a 35 1/2 week bump pic I took this morning when I got up so excuse the jammies and morning bed head;)
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-24 21.15.09.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7









2012-06-24 21.15.51.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok, as usual my pic turned out sideways even though I rotated before I uploaded:/


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here ya go Jenn!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 3









2.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## calebsmom06

Thank you:) I can never get them to come out right lol:) Guess its the blonde hehehe


----------



## AndreaFlorida

....I now have diarrhea :( OMGOSH :( an its sooooo bad....I know TMI :( I wonder what is wrong with me :(


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww Andi I hope you feel better this morning:/ When do you hear back from the doc?


----------



## waiting2012

First off--Andi--that doctor better have answers for you hun!! :coffee: I mean, geesh, what's a girl gotta do to get some answers anymore??? 

Jenn--sounds like you had an awesome time! :cloud9::cloud9: I'm so glad your 1st anniversary was so nice hun!! :hugs:

Beth--It sounds like you enjoyed your birthday!:cloud9::cloud9: How are you feeling cycle wise?? :hugs:

Tanya--I can't wait for you and Jenn to have your babies!! I feel like I've been pregnant with ya'll and am just as anxious to meet Cameron and Emma--I'll take the "Tag-a-long Pregnancy" over the real deal right now, cause like Jenn--103' today--and I am glad that I'm not big and pregnant right now!!:haha: Plus, giving birth??? You can keep those contractions and braxton hicks...:rofl:... Now that I said all that---WAIT TILL I GIVE MY "AFM" UPDATE!:wacko:

Mandy and Amanda--How are you ladies?? Morning sickness still being a bother???

Ok...Now for the Oh My F'ing God.... 
I layed in bed last night and a lot of things went through my head--none that were really pregnancy related until the dh mentioned (because I was laying there with a cold towel across my chest and complaining how bad my boobs hurt--our a/c is going caput in our bedroom:growlmad:) and anyways he said--well, they are huge! I was like well thank you... he asked me how I was feeling because he was concerned that I felt warm and had been a bit nauseas over the weekend--which yeah I was--but I didn't think anything of it..I asked him what he remembered of my spotting with Adrian--since he remembers the weird shit I don't--I remember bleeding--clots and all with her but I don't remember the spotting that occurred long before that..So he was like you spotted off and on through out the first trimester besides the clots and bleeding..OK:coffee: Then I asked if I cramped when that was happening--He said he couldn't remember... Today being day 5 (fri, sat, sun, mon, today) I have used 2 tampons, and 1 1/2 pads...I cramped 1 day (actually it was saturday night)..I am pretty sure something passed--cause afterwards I stopped cramping.. Well, I decided to "fudge it" and called Dr. Hodde's office--I wasn't supposed to go in till later this week, but crap here I've been taking Soy, B6, Iron, (flaxseed once) what if I shouldn't have been, ya know what I mean...So anyways, I called and spoke to his nurse this morning and they got me in first thing--worked out good since my toddlers didn't show up until 9:30 almost 10..I was back to work by 10am.. When I got there--I told Dr. H about my spotting and "flow"--he said well how many pads have you gone through in the past few days--I said 2--he said that's not a flow...it is considered flow if you are using upto 5 pads per day.. I explained most of what I see is on the tp--he said thats still not a flow..I told him about my labs on friday--he got his nurse to call over and get their numbers..GET THIS...I shit you NOT! He got the numbers---122 miu... He said, "your pregnant and its not uncommon to spot"--he told me if its pink or brown its ok..He also told me to STOP taking the soy--I haven't done any damage as of yet because like the B6--it does stay long and that's why a lot of times it takes time for it to build up and the body to take advantage of the extra...I looked him the eye and told him that I was told my hcg was *12*... He said his nurse got told 122... They faxed the labsheet to him--and I'll be f'ing damned--he showed me and it was a f'ing 122! So he drew more blood, checked my cervix, etc... he didn't do an u/s because I told him I would wait and see what my levels were the second time... I can't f'ing believe that they told me it was 12--when it wasn't...He figures whoever I talked to looked down and misread it...There's a lot of f'ing difference in 12 and 122...:growlmad: So F' me coming and going... Can't carry a baby right and can't m/c one right either...:nope: Dr. H said to not worry--I told him I worked yesterday--had NOTHING on my pad when I got home except for a brown speck.. Showered and put a new pad on last night--still have that same damn pad on right now--NOTHING on it, but when I wipe--this pale pink color... I should have done another hpt..but shit--I figured why waste the money...LOL... 
All I know is I'm not changing my darned ticker again, till I'm the size of a f'ing school bus with a herd of screaming kids! 

So..I told you it was a nice doozie.... Here I thought the nausea and nearly puking sat morning, sunday morning, monday morning, and this morning--was just par for the course--new for me--but shit, like we always say--what is normal?? I nearly shoved Adrian off the toliet because I almost threw up on her this morning while getting ready for work... Now I know why... :wacko:

Just keep the prayers coming ladies...I think a round of prayers for everyone would be good... Andi and her woohoo issues, Mandy and her m/s, Tanya and Jenn for them babes--HURRY UP AND GET HERE!, Beth and her family's financial, and emotional well being, Ashe on finding the new home, the previa and just being able to relax, Amanda--I'm not sure what she needs prayers for the most--but whatever it is--just pray ladies... As for me--:shrug: I wouldn't know where to begin...:rofl:..


----------



## calebsmom06

STEPH- That is Amazing! You are still pregnant! You havent miscarried! I can not wait until you take another test and see the big fat pink line! When will you get the results back from this latest blood draw? I am cautiously excited:) I pray theis is it for you!


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks Jenn..But I am not getting overly excited yet...I'm pretty ticked about the whole lab thing...I wouldn't have used the Soy--I've been taking 200mg for the past 3 nights and I can't find anywhere if its bad or good--all I can go on is what Dr.H says... I trust him and all but damn it... :growlmad:... I should know something possibly as early as tomorrow, at the latest thursday or friday.. He won't be on on thursday (I wish I could have his hours--vacation and days off during the week..LOL) so he was hoping they'll be back tomorrow.. Keeping my fingers crossed, but not keeping my hopes up... I don't know if 122 is good or not--def not compared to Brooke's numbers-- I was so dumbfounded, I didn't think to ask if they were good numbers or not..But he's a regular family doc not my OB/Gyn so I'm not sure if he would know the numbers other than that they are high enough to be classified as pg... :shrug: I'm going to try and test--but Jason dropped me off at work after my appt. and he was headed to his orientation at the nursing home.. We will just have to see... But I appreciate your warm thoughts hun...


----------



## calebsmom06

Looking forward to the results:) What did Jason say about it?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Praying for you Steph!!

....been a bad day for me but I think AF is coming as temp has dropped really low! Me and DH ...had this huge argument that ended with him pushing me into the truck in front of my babies :( so I left an haven't talked to him since. I think I'm done...what if I'd been pregnant...then he called me a STUPID B**CH...soooo I'm done for a long time of trying and I don't think I'll be going to the class tonight....I really think I've had enough right now....I'm done :(


----------



## waiting2012

His exact words.... 

"Told you so. I didn't think you were miscarrying anyways."

Needless to say that just pissed me off more--first he's the most insensitive ass around, and then its he's mr. know-it-all...ASSHOLE....


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, Steph, that's both amazing and also absurd that someone can't even read freakin' numbers right!:dohh::growlmad:I have no idea about what numbers are good and what's bad...I've always just taken a hpt, gone to the doctor, gotten an early ultrasound and gone from there so I've never been told any of my hcg levels:wacko: I hope your spotting stays at a minimum and your little bean stays put:hugs:

Awww, Andi, I'm so sorry:hugs: It's so bad to do something like that anyway but in front of kids that makes it 10 times worse:growlmad:Stupid a$$ men! I hope you're okay and that you can get everything worked out. We're here for you!:flower:


----------



## waiting2012

Andi....Man, I'm speechless! :hugs:...Has he ever done that before? I ask because about 2 years into our marriage, Jason lost it, and did something in front of Adrian and like you I up and left with the kids... He agreed to counseling and being taken to a hospital by the sheriff even though no charges were pressed and found out he is Bipolar (his mom is too--and so is most of his dad's family)--no excuse but we worked it out and he's not done anything like that since--but I understand where you are coming from...I wonder if it was something else that had set him off before your arguement--has he tried to call or anything?? I'm soooo sorry you had to go through that! and in front of the kids--Wes was at school and Adrian being so little--there is not much they remember as to why we ended up staying with his aunt while he got help--but I think Wes kind of knows why... 

I can't tell you to stick around and "see what happens", I'm glad you left... Some think I should have just left Jason, and not looked back, but he was willing to figure out why he went off like he did, and I'm grateful for the fact he did and I'll be honest he knows I'll leave him for good if he EVER goes off again on one of those types of tyrants...

I'll pray even harder for you Andi... I hope this is something you can work through, no matter what though--this is not an easy decision to make and one that should not be taken lightly..I certainly don't take it lightly...

Lots of luv!! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yes...he keeps calling and calling and woke Trysten up :( ......so I finally answered an he was like so are you coming to the class tonight....I was like I don't know if I want to anymore no more kids should have to see their mom being talked to like shes a complete idiot and no kid should hear her husband/ their step dad/dad....being called a stupid B nor being pushed into a vehicle like a rag doll :( I told him I'm not sure I'd let him know my decision in a few hours...hes still at work and my moms coming to get the kids. This all happened on base I'm surprised no one called the cops on him b/c several people saw this happen....it wasn't like we were in somewhere we were in the middle of his work parking lot. I drove there for his lunch after my sons doc appt this morning for his psycologist....I wish I'd never went :( while at the BX my kids saw this lady have a seizure an it was the most terrifying thing ever :(....so they have lots of questions about what happened....my poor Tyler was in shock! Then the whole argument thing...I don't know...maybe I shouldn't get more kids right now maybe its just not a good time :( but we got their mattresses today :( Serta's an they were 250 a piece.....soooo I duno if I wanna just take the bed and everything else back or what at this point :( I'm so stressed out :( I duno...

...and YES he's done something like this before thas why I'm not sure I want to trust him anymore with myself or my kids. I wanna just leave this whole situation for a long while an let him get some help for himself. The first time was MUCH worse than this one....the first time I was just getting over the Swine Flu....for the 2nd time :( I had it in August and again in October.....of 2009. I was sooooo sick....and he drug me across the floor...I had rug burn all over :( then he pushed me into the bed then broke the bookshelf at least he broke it and not me?!?! I duno...he almost got kicked out of the military for that one. The first shirt came and saw all my bruises b/c a lady who worked with him...I confided in her an she turned him in.....which I don't blame her I'd probably done the same if it'd been someone else in my shoes.....but I duno if I want this anymore....I did this with my ex husband and I damned sure don't wanna do this for the rest of my life and my kids DEFINITELY do not need this either :( sooo honestly my moms coming over for a talk about the whole incident....Jason got mad b/c I threw my ID card (and the winds blowing crazy here) soooo it went flying down the road and I didn't want to go get it...I said our whole marriage is a joke so why not end it.... :( he made fun of me today....then tried to apologize....I said I only accept apologies when something was truly not done on purpose to hurt another person :( soooo he got mad an things went from there....he was yelling things at me like "I'm not gonna bow down to you, I'm not gonna kiss your feet, and I won't be wiping your a$$ like your parents...blah blah" all whilst my children are in the car...so I got really pissed an said CAN WE PLEASE GET A GRIP AND PRETEND TO BE ADULTS right now....an he said NO I DONT HAVE TO LISTEN TO YOU etc.....thats when I got outta the car an threw my ID an he then shoved me into the truck :( FML....I give up!


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, I'm so sorry...my exhusband was abusive to me most of the time we were together. He had told me he was bipolar when we first got together but I was only 20 so I didn't know what that really meant. Anyway, he said that he was supposed to be on Lithium for it, but he wasn't. He got mad sooo easily. Nothing I said or did was ever right. I don't know if anything has happened with the woman he's with now but that's not my problem anymore. The only thing that is my problem is when our daughter goes over to his house....I'm just glad that she's old enough now where she can talk to me and tell me what all goes on around there:thumbup:

I hope you can get it worked out, but ultimately yourself and your kids are what matter. Hopefully he can get some help for his anger and get straightened out.

Thinking and praying for you, hon:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Andi- I guess you can see we have all had a similiar situation and everone handles things different... I am going to say this but only because I want you to know if I was in your place what I would do, it is in no way to tell you what you should feel or how to handle the situation.
1. I would call him back and calmly tell him that the class, as important as those girls are to you, they cant be as important to him.	He wants to be a daddy to those two little girls but he pushes his wife in public and belittled her. No one said he has to bow down and kiss your feet or arse for that matter but how he would feel if the woman being treated so unfairly was his daughter or worse his 
mother.
2. You would be completely condoning the treatment he gave to you for your sons when they are adults. You will not allow your sons to see, or hear such belittlement of a woman.

3. Your life, your sanity, your children mean more than what he can offer..... He thinks he can talk shit and you will be fine with it.. He thinks"she stayed last time or came back befire-nothing to lose"
You need to show him what he stands to lose.

I cant tell you what to do about the beds..


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry my phone froze up...


Maybe ask what he thinks you should about them... i dont know..:(:hugs:


----------



## Kahlan83

Hey Ladies.

Let me just say...Steph, I so have my f'x for you!

Andi, my god...are you okay? I'm glad you left...it takes a lot of strength to do that. I'm glad he didn't do anything more serious. Your in my prayers girl...just remember...You are a miracle!

Tanya, I'm glad that Little Emma is still going to have a chance to get a bit bigger.

Well went for my first OB appt today and I absolutely love him. He's got a big of an accent but he's so nice and he wants me to go for a VBAC for sure. Said I have a 70% chance. He actually got mad at how they went about breaking my water and putting me on pitcion for Matty and said that it was definitely the contributing factor for me having a c section in the first place.

He had a hard time finding the HB s he sent me for an U/S to as he said it "put my mind at ease". Everything is perfect btw so no worries. The lady was really nice, gave me like 5 pictures.

I go for my Level two on July 12 and my next Ob appt is July 25th. Oh and my Due date is actually December 3rd now, according to the last U/S I had...but we shall see. I'll wait and see what this last one determined before I go changing my ticker.

So...I had this kind of mini fight with my BF. She's the one I mentioned before that has Cancer on her cervix. Well her Gyno gave her a 'deadline' to get pregnant but the timing is horrible. she's got a year of school left, she had a kinda sorta boyfriend that doesn't want to commit and isn't ready for kids and she's on assistance until she's done school. Well I sent her an u/s pic today and she messaged me back saying that I was 'upsetting' her talking about hte baby so much and that I need to talk about other things.

Like I understand that she's in a bad spot right now but as my friend shouldn't she realize that this is a major part of my life right now? she says that the constant reminders are killing her. My questions is that what about in 2 months when the reminder will be jutting gout in front of me like a freaking basketball? I do understand how upseting it could be but to tell me that I can't talk about my pregnancy at all seems a little extreme. and telling me that she's jealous and resentful of me upset me... I'm goign to give it a few days and then I'm going to call her and say look, if you can't handle me being pregnant...then it's going to be hard staying friends because it's not going to go away and I'm not going to pretend I'm not happy about it. I'm sorry that my life seems so much better than hers but I never complain about things she tells me that I don't nessicarily find interesting... I just listen because isnt that what friends are supposed to do? I dunno. I don't want to lose her as a friend but i'm not going to be able to hand out with her if she feels that way and I do not want to take someone like that to a very expensive concert either.

Sorry for the vent....

Anyway... MS still going strong. Had a migraine after I did the gardening the other day but I think it was just because I was out in the sun so it just means I cant' be outside working for more than 20 minutes at a time.

I hope everyone is good. Love you ladies!

I'll post the U/S pictures when I finish scanning them


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow Andi so sorry you are going through this. I hope you will be able to sort things out and decide what is best to do for YOU and YOUR kids. We can all offer our advice and opinions but in the end it is up to YOU. Even your mom will give insight but only YOU know whats going on and how he treats you and how you really feel. You have to decide wether it is worth it or not, do your think he will get help and/or do you think he will do it again? Even if it is 2 or 3 years from now would you want your kids to see this again? Do you think he could get worse? Its a BIG BIG decision and not one to be taken lightly. I havent really been in a situation like this but I swore to myself I NEVER would let myslef. But my mom was, she was with my dad (whom I have Never met and passed away when I was 12) she had my brother and went through and put up with beatings and beatings and threats and mental abuse she got pregnant with me and still put up with all of the beatings over and over, she had me 8 weeks early due to him pushing her down the stairs in their home, she had to have an emergency c-section and I was put on 100% oxygen because my lungs were not fully developed. I weighed a big 4 lbs 6 oz but God choose me to make it, my mom still went back to him AGAIN and he would not only abuse her but also me as a ity bitty baby and my brother. Finally my mom left and never went back the day something terrinly tragic happen, but it should have never gotten to that point before she left, she should have had enough confidence and courage in herself to leave when it started. It took him burning my brother with cigs. and doing something even worse to me before I was even a year old for her to leave. I know my moms situation is extreme but it starts small and it gets worse. Do what is best for YOU and YOUR kids. We will be praying for you.


----------



## calebsmom06

Glad your appointment went well:) So sorry about your friend. As your BF she should be supportive of you no matter what you or her are going through, as your there for her she should be there for you. Hope she is able to see that and you are able to keep your friendship going strong.


----------



## Kahlan83

I just don't know. It has been more of a one sided friendship for the last couple years. She'd rather hang out with people she tells me she hates because their situation is worse then hers...so if she'd rather be with people she can't be jealous of then...fine. I have other friends that are ecstatic about the new baby.

I talked to one of my other BF's and she said to cool down and then call her and just say hey...I need to know what I can talk about and what I can't and if she says nothing baby related then I'm going to say then I think we should cool it for a while. I'm not going to stop being me because she can't handle it. If I were in her situation I would probably be a bit jealous...yeah but it would just want me to be that much more involved with my friends baby and help her out, be supportive and happy for her...but then again, I don't know exactly how I would be if that happened either....

I'm sad at the possibility of losing a friend but I don't need to deal with extra stress.


----------



## Kahlan83

Here you go!
 



Attached Files:







baby2-3.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5









baby2-4.jpeg.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4









baby2-5.jpeg.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5









baby2-6.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5









baby2-7.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## waiting2012

Wow Mandy! Love the pics hun!! I tried to see if I could catch a glimpse of the gender--and I'll be damnned--that lil ones had them legs closed up tight..:rofl::rofl::rofl: I'm so glad you got a good OB this time around! :happydance:

I'm sorry I didn't make here to let the girls know before you made it here..LOL...I was on my phone when I got the message via FB and had 3 3yr old girls trying to "ride'em cowboy" on my back--no they didn't hurt me..I'm a tough old broad, or would that be a "mare"...LOL...

Jenn... I feel ya hon'... I'm glad you shared the other side of that coin...Yes your dad sounded extreme, but that's the thing--everyone that has a hint of an abusive side--can become extreme... Jason had his hands on my throat and told me to die in front of Adrian--he claims to not remember even to this day--psychiatrists told him it is partly because of his bipolar disorder and partly because for whatever reason--something from his past (more than likely feelings about his mother and his cheating exwife) came to the surface... Took a long time to forgive him for that, and a part of me still hasn't, but I won't tell him that... I know he was pretty tore up about it... So yeah, it can get extreme in an instant...

Andi--I hope you are thinking hard about what is going on sweetie...Like Jenn said--we can give you advice, tell you what we would do but in the end--its all upto you hun. Whatever you decide-we are here to support you... Luv ya girl! :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Steph-Yea, thats a story I dont really talk about, my mom went through alot with that man. But luckily she met my step-dad who raised me from the age 2 they are still together and he takes care of my mom well. I dont talk to him much because we kind of clash but I know if I need it he is there.

Mandy-I love your pics, I can not wait until we find out what your having as well!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh God... Just got home... Ugh.. Its 104 outside... I sent Adrian to her room cause her ac works the best.'. 

Jenn... Thank you. It takes courage and strength to put your past out there.. :hugs:... Thats all Im going to say about that. :hugs:

Andi.. Hope you are doing ok'. We love ya!:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Just saw a 4 runner for sale here in Corpus and thought of you Tanya...to bad you already got one:/ you couldve come visit hehehe. it says it runs and power locks windows everything and leather interior, etc for 2500 obo. One day we will all have to get together with all of our babies cause I know we will ALL have babies eventually!


----------



## brooke1993

ladies i have a u/s in the am but things arent looking good my 2nd draw showed no rise in fact a drop it was 1852 :( 
I am gutted and not trying to be insensetive I know we all have things going on and i will pray for everyone.I am still spotting on and off and well I just know things wont be good tomarrow am but when I have answers I will be back.luv you all

Was 2406 and now this???HOW can this be?AND WHY again?I give up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mandy I hope things get better with your friend that crap hurts :( I know it does.....she should be happy for you and forget herself she needs to know there is always adoption and other ways to have babies...not just RUSHING to have a child then it'll always end in a bad situation....baby with no father etc. You know what I mean I'm sure! I LOVE THE SCAN PICS....why did he/she cross his/her legs gahhhh!! LOL

DH an I have talked and we did go to class an he did apologize an for now on I told him I wouldn't be kissing his feet either nor holding his hand....I don't even wanna have sex with him to be honest?!?!?! I duno.....we haven't in the past week! Anyways I did call tonight and refill my meds :( AF came with a vengeance during my adoption class of course! Then the subject we talked about half the night....INFERTILITY lmfao...THANKS lady! I know its just her job but man that was rough to get through....talking about how its not good to do foster parently for infertile fosters or adoptee parents....soooo well...It didn't really bother me since we decided not to foster...we are just adoption only I couldnt imagine getting CONNECTED so close with a child...only to reunite that child with the bio parents :( how hard would that be...I don't know an don't wanna know!!! Soooooo anyways I'll update more tomorrow but we do have the mattresses, the bed, and a new computer desk that DH has to put all of it together :) lol...so hes got his job for the next few weeks planned out LOL.....but tomorrow is a big cleaning day for me to get the house ready for the inspection! I ordered OPK's and HPT's tonight as well as refilled my meds...just needed my Novarel an my Femara (Letrozole) filled...I have plenty of the follistim left! So here's to another cycle!!! FX! 

Brooke I am sooooo sorry love there are no words to express :( how sorry I am....I just pray for a miracle....prayers that maybe it was a twin..and the other will make the numbers come back up miraculously :) I AM PRAYING for you! I love you as well as the rest of us ladies! Lots of :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: to you darling.....God knows how bad you need it :( If you need anything we are here for you!


----------



## Affyash

Holy hell so much has happened!

First off, Brooke honey I am SO incredibly sorry I don't even know what to say. I know how devastated you must be and all I think is that God has a different plan for your next little one. Perhaps this one and the one in Dec were just too beautiful to be on this earth and he needed them for something else. My heart goes out to you and I will be thinking of you every day praying for a miracle!

Stephanie, you have got to be shitting me! I would pound that nurse's face in! UM, 122 is a HUGE number compared to 12! So happy for you and I'm dying to find out what your new numbers are. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you update when you can! Oh and the retreat/walk sounds awesome and it sounds like just what you need. Obviously god has different plans for you too! 

Andi I am so sorry to hear what happened with DH. It is absolutely not OK that he puts his hands on you. I hope that you understand and even more that he does. I hope you guys are able to work it out and that he can figure out a different way to take out his anger. His kids cannot be subject to that period. I am so bummed that AF came but I guess at least you know it's not an ectopic. Hoping the pain eases quickly and you guys can get onto a new cycle, new respect, new hope soon. Love you!

Mandy I'm so sorry to hear about how your BF is acting. I know how painful it can be to have a close friend pregnant when you want it so bad, but to take it out on you is not the way. If she needs distance, then fine, but don't take away your joy simply because she's not happy. It's not fair to you or your baby. I hope she comes around soon for all of your sake. The pics are great and I wish we could tell what he/she is!!

Jenn happy first anniversary! I'm glad you had such a good time. What a special day. And you look totally adorable first thing in the morning, I thought you had gotten ready until I read that! Thank you for sharing your story, I'm sure that was hard to talk about. I'm so glad that your mother was finally strong enough to get her kids out of that situation, it could've gotten even worse very quickly. Loves!

Tanya hope things are going well with you and Emma. Great news that you're not dilating quite yet. She needs just a little more time to bake. Hope you're enjoying this time with your mom too!

Amanda, haven't heard from you in awhile, I hope all is well!

Beth I'm glad your birthday wasn't too horrible even though you were on the road. I'm thinking if you didn't catch the eggy this month, next month just has your name on it. Even Gail says so! Hope all is well and SH can turn back into DH! Ugh, men!

I'm doing OK just super tired. I had yesterday off and went in to do my glucose tolerance test. I haven't heard back, but I hope it's OK. The test itself wasn't nearly as bad as I remember it with Q so that's good. My MIL has started watching Quinn for summer which is awesome. She does a ton of stuff around the house for us while she's here. Thank goodness! So much little stuff that I would do if I was home but since I'm working full time I never get a chance to do! And I don't even get along with her that well, but I'm super grateful for her help!

So I got a call from the doctor's office (reg OBGYN) and they're advising me that I need to continue with the pelvic rest. I was like I just saw one of the other doctors on Thurs and they said it wasn't that big of a deal. And the nurse said that the one doctor looked at my ultrasound and since it is a marginal previa, they want to be cautious. Oh well, no biggie for me since I have ZERO sex drive but I feel bad for Joe. We had just worked out a once a week schedule (jokingly and I know, super sexy) so that he could get some love regularly. Sowy honey!

I hope that those of us that are doing well continue to do so and those of us who are under stress and sadness can be uplifted and comforted very soon.

Love you all so much!


----------



## waiting2012

Got to into work but big hugs and replies coming at lunch !:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Brook- I am so sorry sweetie! I pray its just a fluke, and your u/s goes good:hugs:
I will pray for you hun, and your bean! I know I will be devastated if it does not go well:(

Andi-:hugs: I am still praying for you as well! I am sorry AF arrived with a vegenance but glad that you and the dh are making steps to work things out.:hugs:

Ashe-thanks hun! I would love to find out today but not sure if it will be too soon to get them back or not...

As of right now- still nothing.. Just a very very wet creamy brown cm and my boobs hurt something aweful... Nauseas to the point of almist throwing up again.. I am glad Jason git his orientation day movedso I have car soo Im going to run to the DG for a couple of hpts... My stupid camera still doesnt work though... Ugh... My FB camera link says it cant find my f'ing camera! :growlmad:

Well better get to watching these kiddos! :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok I just read through everything and will respond when I get home. I am sitting at the doc. Office right now waiting to be seen and its hard to respond with my phone so talk to u all in a bit:)


----------



## waiting2012

Hope this is a good appt Jenn! Dont forget to mention your plug!:winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

Oh man, just checked the high for today... 107!!! ,my car is saying 95 already... Ugh... Welcome to hot Texas summer..:(


----------



## Kahlan83

Well I was going to give my friend a few days for her and I to cool off but she didn't give me that chance. Said I was childish for not responding to her right away. anyway we talked (through text) and I just said, I would curb how much I talk about the baby but I wasn't going to walk on eggshells for anybody. I thought we were cool but then she blasts me on facebook. She didn't say my name but anybody she talked to outside of facebook is going to know. It's going to be a long bumpy ride I think. I never bring stuff like that to facebook because it's too personal. I know I talked to you guys on here, but you guys don't know who she is and I don't mention her name. I msg her this morning and said I understand that it was a big blow for us but in future if she could leave our personal stuff off facebook...she said I'm allowed to vent and I didn't say names.... I don't know if I can hang out with her for a while now

She feels that I was unreasonable to be upset with her because she was just telling me how she felt...well I'm sorry I'm entitled to be upset too that my supposed BF resents me and is jealous of me. she doesn't understand why that would upset me.... It's pointless trying to explain to her how I feel so I think I'm going to back away for a while

I still love her, she was like a sister to me but i need time to get over this and I don't know what the outcome will end up being.

I'm going camping this weekend with our best friends. I just hope that this garbage doesn't spoil the trip like it spoiled seeing the baby.

Am I unreasonable? :cry:


----------



## Kahlan83

Andi, I hope you don't mind that I put a prayer on facebook for you. I didn't mention your name and made it generic. :thumbup:

Love you and hope that everything works out for you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Brooke I hope your okay today your in my prayers darling! I pray for God to send you peace of mind....and that he helps you to relax and know that your baby is in Heaven in a better place. I know its gotta be so hard love as I've been right where you sat but everyone takes it different and heals different....so I don't know how you feel.....but I know how I felt and it took my heart and crumbled it :( ......however I kept praying and God sent me my Tyler...I conceived 32 days later :) so MIRACLES can happen and I believe they will for you! But I wanna send you all my love :hugs: :hug: today.....and I'll be thinking of you all day long....

Steph....when will you get your next set of numbers? Are they doing more bloods?

Ash....I hope your doing well :) Just lay around an take care of yourself and little baby :) We definitely don't need anymore heartache in here!! I'll be praying for ya to keep peace of what is happened with baby but I do know that in the end :) baby will be just fine!!

Beth...how are you doing today hun?

Jenn I hope your doing good...can't wait for the update!

Mandy.....SHE is the one who is the most childish because SHE mentioned it on fb and SHE had to have an answer RIGHT THEN??? Shes throwing a TWO YEAR OLD TANTRUM because it didn't happen in her time of events....but let her be the childish one and lets be the adults and PRAY for HER first and then your broken heart because I'm sure its in shambles right now :( I know me and my best friend had a falling out about 3 years ago...and not a day goes by that it doesn't get any easier to think of and our other friends I'll see around and they ask me how she is doing and I tell them "I duno" "ask her" because I've not talked to her in so very long. Its her own fault...she was feeding her two step kids tomato sandwiches....YES TOMATO and BREAD because they were being bad.....well ya think thats not enough nutrition so they acted out worse an became worse and worse and she got child neglect called on her.....so out of PISSYNESS she told everyone I treat my two boys like crap and don't do anything etc. and abuse them etc......when she was the one abusing her own children.....she would compare my child to hers....but now since I know mine has AUTISM....I'm not so partial to it and now everyone can see it wasn't that I abused my son...that was just his normal behaviors of acting out....he still does it just not as bad :) thankfully it does get a little better the older he gets! THANK GOD...not sure I could handle going through all of it his whole life.....but we made it :) and hes a great little boy ....both of my guys are my worlds....

....but the only ADVICE I can give....is to give it a while to cool off....if it never does or she can't let things go and start over.....its not meant...and in my case thats what happened everytime she told someone a story about me they'd come tell me over a year later....I knew I had to let my entired SINCE ELEMENTARY school BEST FRIEND go live her own seperate life and I had to live mine. To this day if I see her in a store.....We walk the other way and turn our backs on them....I want nothing to do with them....her husband or their 4 kids.....Thats the part that hurt the most was leaving her kids lives when we were so close.....but you know.....its for the best at that point! 

So I pray you guys can work it out......but if it doesn't know that its NOT YOUR FAULT! 

Lots of love to you all! I just called and left the FS a message that AF came last night an my meds come Thursday....so we shall see what happens! Talk to you all a little later today :)


----------



## Kahlan83

Thanks Andi

well I ended up calling her because our text messages were taking too long. Her phone got water damage and now nothing works right. We talked for abit and it seems things are okay for now. I"m not going to rock the boat. It hurts that I can't talk to her about my awesome OB visit...but well I think over time it will be better. I'm trying to be the bigger person and I guess if I really need to talk about baby stuff I have lots of other friends that are more than happy to hear about it.

anyway, hubby's home and will probably want to use the PC. We had a big blow out with our Efed and now him and another guy are going to start a new one. I'll try and get on later.

Lots of love


----------



## AndreaFlorida

https://tlc.howstuffworks.com/tv/a-conception-story/videos/some-progress-some-frustration.htm

Conception stories on TLC :) LOVE IT! Its mostly military couples :) Army mostly...but this is cool!


----------



## calebsmom06

Ashley-thank you:) I sent those pics to my mom to and she was making fun of my zebra pajamas lol, So sorry to hear you are being put back on pelvic rest:/ That sucks. Are you still working? Are they letting you?

Mandy-about your bf, she sounds really insensitive and you shouldnt have to walk on eggshells around her, be careful. I know you want to mend that friendship but it sounds to me like she could cause alot of stress in your pregnancy and you really do not need that. It doesnt seem as if she treats you like a bf honestly

Andi-so sorry AF arrived but hope this next cycle works out for you! Hope everything is going ok with you and your hubby. Hop everything works out the way you want them to.

Tanya-How are you feeling? 

Brooke-Dont worry just yet, the numbers may have gone down some but they are still high so try not to be down about it just yet there could still be a positive outcome to it. Will you be getting more blood work done?

Steph-I hope you do hear something today about your numbers, I hope they are getting higher! I would be calling and bugging them.

As for me I had my doc appointment today and it went well, they did the strep test today. I am 2 cm dialated but I know you can stay that way for weeks before labor. Everything seems ok, Cameron's heart rate was in the 130's which concerned me at first but doc seemed ok. I woke up this morning and was having stomach cramp all morning 5-7 min apart but they went away by the time I saw the doc so I didnt even mention it to him. I know it is still considered to early to deliver anyways, but Friday I will be free to have him whenever he is ready:) I went for a short 10 min. around the block walk when I got home but it is already 100 degrees so thats all I did. I am hoping the baby comes at 37 or 38 weeks I am so scared to have a c-section:( So I am doing everything possible to support dialation. I even bounce on my yoga ball 10-20 min a day lol. I wonder if I were to go into labor this week being 2 days away from 36 weeks if they would really stop it??? Hmmmm anyways I am anxious to meet him but I want him to be healthy and ready also


----------



## waiting2012

Mandy--I completely forgot to reply to you about your friend--but I totally agree with Andi... My bffs (the dh--I've known since 7th grade and the his wife my other bff--since my senoir year in hs)--We constantly have falling outs--about every 3-4 years..LOL...Although lately, not so much... Our first was when we moved in together and I got stuck cleaning our first apartment together, and the repair bills from their f'ups, and the electric bill...:growlmad:... Then there was a paycheck mailed to her house that she forged my name on; she had an outright affair with some other guy and got pregnant but wasn't going to tell her dh :growlmad:...Umm..Do I need to go on??? One thing has remained though--when I need her--she's there; when she needs me--I'm there... I don't forget that she has done me wrong in the past--but I forgive her for her transgressions and stupidity... She's not the same person she was 10+ years ago, and I see that... 
As far as the pregnancy thing goes with your friend--my son's godparents lost a baby in August of 94'--she was 5 months and the baby had a major deformity heart and brain wise and they chose to terminate and grieve than continue to carry the baby..Shortly after their loss--I found out I was pregnant with Wes.. I was so upside down about telling them--they are the inlaws to the above mentioned BFF's and I've always been just one of the kids to their families... My son's godmother--was sad and felt like I shouldn't have to tiptoe around her because of her loss--I thought long and hard about it and asked them if they wouldn't mind being the godparents..She loved the idea--we (me and my bff's) ended up getting a house with them (YES 5 adults and a baby on the way..LOL) and she was so stoked about Wes joining the clan..It was the best 9 months of my life and I watched her heal and grow--and in May of 95--she got pregnant again--and had a little girl--in fact she has 3 girls now! I'm not sure if you already have godparents in mind for the new baby--but maybe you offer that to her--that you know as much as this difficult for her--being the Godmother to this baby may bring some healing peace to her and then you wouldn't have to tip toe around her and worry about hurting her feelings... Just a thought... :hugs:

Andi--Yes, I had more blood drawn yesterday--no word yet and tomorrow the doctor is going to be out of the office...I figure friday--I should know something for sure... It seems like so far away but I doubt they'll call today... Great news about your meds! You seem very upbeat and excited! And the homestudy too!! :happydance:!!

As my FB status said--we are hitting the pool tonite..Jason and the kids were going to go by themselves--but WTH...Its so hot today and it will be unbearable at the house...Going to take advantage of a night of free swimming at the pool!

My spotting is bare there..and yes I picked up a hpt at the DG (ok 2 of them..) I am sitting here holding my pee a little longer so that I can take one..I wish I could figure out why my phone doesn't "find" my camera...I am beginning to wonder if I deleted whatever makes it work from my phone...UGH... 

Check back in a bit! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Jenn...:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
You crack me up!!! Bouncing up and down...Hell girl, swig some castor oil and eat some jalapenos, and have sex then bounce on that ball!!! :rofl::rofl:

If you eat really spicy food--it helps from what I hear...Hmmm...Hot spicy sex???? :rofl::rofl:

I doubt a difference of 2 days will matter...and that is awesome that you are already 2 CMs!!!!!! Ok, I change my 7-Ball prediction...I'm shooting for July 1st--with you celebrating the 4th of July with Cameron in your arms!! :happydance::winkwink:


----------



## brooke1993

came back from the dr and after a good cry I am still very upset and confused they said and well I seen 2 sacs one has a baby with a heartbeat measuring 4 weeks 6 days and one nothing :( so yes I am losing or have lost a baby :( :( :( :( :( :( 
They are doing another draw tomarrow am and another ultrasound next Monday.The doctor said the other baby is measuring fine for had been a twin but I just dont know what to think.He said my body should just reabsorb the other baby BUT THATS NOT WHAT I WANT I WANT THEM BOTH,Why is what I ask.I feel done for ladies yes I should be thankful but I am not, know I sound crazy but they are my feelings.I am going for a nap I cant face how I feel I need sleep.luv u all


----------



## calebsmom06

I am so scared to try the castor oil, I hear you just end up on the toilet for hours...eeeeeek and I already just started having hemrroid problems (tmi) for the first time in my life so not so sure about that one. And yes I bounce on the ball I mean not like hoping lol but sit and gently bounce, its supposably supposed to help the baby in position and keep him there. As far as sex goes YES! I had some last night ( I was woken up to it lol, again tmi) and this morning was when I was having all the contractions so I would have to say the SEX theory could actually work. I also heard eggplant parmesan which I would like to make anyways so that may be worth a try next week if he isnt here by then....having sex and then bouncing sounds like it could be hopeful to haha. And ummmm July 1 is only like 4 days away, a lady at work says june 29 in like 2 days and she has been saying that for a month lol, guess we will see who is the closest:) Maybe your original July 6 who knows. But July 1 would be awesome!


----------



## calebsmom06

Brooke-So sorry to hear you are feeling so down:( I know it is hard to lose one and it takes an emotional toll on you. I feel so sad that you are going through t his. On the bright side at least it is not both of them that didnt go, you still have one. I know it doesnt help but I hear it is very common to have this happen and that most dont ever even know they were ever even pregnant wit twins because by the time an ultrasound is done the body already absorbs the other. I hope you find peace and understanding. We will all be praying for you and I pray for peace in your heart. You have another angel in heaven but you also have an angel that you will soon hold in your arms. Hope you feel better soon:( Prayers are with you.


----------



## brooke1993

calebsmom06 said:


> Brooke-So sorry to hear you are feeling so down:( I know it is hard to lose one and it takes an emotional toll on you. I feel so sad that you are going through t his. On the bright side at least it is not both of them that didnt go, you still have one. I know it doesnt help but I hear it is very common to have this happen and that most dont ever even know they were ever even pregnant wit twins because by the time an ultrasound is done the body already absorbs the other. I hope you find peace and understanding. We will all be praying for you and I pray for peace in your heart. You have another angel in heaven but you also have an angel that you will soon hold in your arms. Hope you feel better soon:( Prayers are with you.

the dr said he seen the heartbeat a flickering I didnt see or hear anything because it was so small and I just dont know anymore I am a mess but will pray your labor is fast and as painless as it can be and I say you will have him on the 7th @ 8:34 pm weighing 7 lbs 9oz 19 nches and if I am not around I love you all and I am just a mess right now but will pray for u all :hugs: i think my doctor is a piece of crap who should be shot with horseshit he said to me well atleast 1 is still hanging in there WHO SAYS THAT???????????????? He was cold and mean if u ask me and i am so so upset and so idk what i am but i told dh i wanted to abort this other baby WHY AM I FEELING LIKE THIS?????????DH is very upset with me and I dont even care!I think he is an ass too
:(:(:(:( I wish this feeling would go away
i also feel like i should just stay away because I am the last thing any of you ladies need right now.I am a mess and I am so angry i pray it goes away and i am sorry for being a selfish absorbed bitch as dh said,he dont understand nothing!I told him he was probably glad that this happened so he pulled over and shut the truck off and got out and walked and i just sat there and cryed for over an hour.By the time I drove home he was there chopping wood.I am so mad at him and myself and just so I dont know anymore ladies maybe I am a bad person


----------



## calebsmom06

Your not a bad person, Your just going through alot of emotional stress right now. You dont want to abort the other baby, that is your miracle. Maybe just try to relax lay down and try to rest, take a bubble bath and more rest. It will take time to get your mind off of things, I know men can be asses just remember he is going through this also and knowing one child didnt or isnt making it is probally taking a toll on him as well. Seriously, try to take nice warm bath and get some rest. We will all be praying for you and yes I dont care what your going through and everyone else will agree, you still need to stay here, we are eachothers backbone and when any of us needs eachother we will ALWAYS be here for eachother. We can talk to eachother about things that we can not talk to our hubbys aout or moms or friends, we have an open line of communication here and that is not limited to any one person or event thats happening in your life. No matter what you are going through always remember we WILL be here for you. Please get some rest and try to relax, it will take a few days to get your mind straight


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke...Hun...I'm so sorry dear.... :cry: I feel your pain, honest! I yelled at Jason the same thing over the weekend (when I thought I was miscarrying), That this is exactly what he hopes for... Your emotions are running rampant..I mean shit... You find out your pregnant, then your numbers look really good--I was only guessing that it was twins--I didn't know if they would find 2 or not... But then to have this happen..I'm so so so so sorry sweetie! I agree with Jenn though--there are a lot of cases of this happening and its because of women going to get early bloodwork, and u/s's that they find out about it... You have a precious daughter, you are carrying a precious baby.. I know using the A-word is out of extreme grief but I from experience--honey--that is not something you want to do... There could be a lot of reasons why the twin didn't stick, we will never know, but in 7 1/2 months when you hold that baby--you will understand and that baby needs a strong momma to tell them how up in Heaven, is their Twin-Spirit and one day they will be together once again--you will be with your babies once again.. I luv you hun! Don't feel like you can't be here because you had a bad day, or feel like you shouldn't be here because your emotions are so up and down right now. It sounds like you need us sweetie, and we need to know you are doing ok right now.. Sorry your OB was such an ass--that is something a man would say... I guess he didn't realize that after your loss in January, it took a while to get over, and now this... :hugs: I'm crying with you sweetie...I love ya girl! Please don't stay away to long, but take the time you need... :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Have to get back to work... Yay...Just a few more hours...

No word from the doc yet--didn't expect to anyways... Its only been a day...

Talk to everyone later!

Many, Many, Many HUGS!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

crap, between all this going on and doing my fb games...LOL

I took one of the hpts...Yeppers :bfp:... So far so good...now for those labs...

Brooke--Stay strong for me, if for no one else!!! I love ya' girl!!!! I really need to know you are doing ok!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Yeah steph:) Was it a dark line? I cant wait to hear about your test results!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Gosh allmighty :( it looks like my "feeling" was true for Brookey :( I'm so freaking sorry :( I just am gonna stop saying things....because I "feel" things and I know things and darn it I hate being right :( I am so sorry Brooke that you are losing a baby :( that so sucks....The only reason I "guessed" that was I had another friend on here do the same thing...she lost one an her numbers dropped....an then went way back up an she had lost a twin.....

I know how heartbreaking it has to be...but you can't abort the other one....you gotta just know that God needed the other baby for your baby in Heaven to have a brother or sister....and the one on earth will have a beautiful sister :) I know its hard to stomache right now but I pray God gives you some peace in your heart and that God calms you down enough so the other sweet little pea will be okay! .....But I'll be praying that you feel better about things....I am so sorry :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

oooooo pee on a stick an show us LMAO :) ...........sorry I missed you pee'd on stick an it was :bfp: I won't be testing this trigger out though....I think its too much of a heartbreak and if this cycle doesn't work I think I'm honestly done....


----------



## waiting2012

yeah, I would if I could figure out what software on my phone I deleted...OMG..:growlmad:..I searched the net for information and I guess I went and deleted it awhile back so now my phone can't "find" my camera...Stupid f'ing phone, stupid me..LOL..

That's a good idea about the testing Andi...Might be more of a surprise when you do see that :bfp:!!

And I don't think you said anything wrong hun... It's perfectly fine hun... That's what we are here for! :hugs:

Glad today seems to be going better for you!! :hugs:..

I need to get off here..LOL.... But I'm so f'ing bored and hungry..:rofl:


----------



## bnporter81

Once again I feel like I've missed out on a lot with you all:dohh:

Brooke, I'm so so sorry about losing one of them. Nothing any of us say can take away your pain...all we can really do is let you know that we're here for you and we care:hugs:That was a really shitty thing for your doctor to say. Just try to blow that off as well as any comments your DH or anyone else might have. The feelings of grief will take a long while to pass, I'm sure, but I am glad that you still have a sticky little bean in there. I pray that God gives you the comfort and strength you need right now to overcome this hardship...that this precious little baby you still have will be the most healthy, beautiful, perfect baby you could ever imagine:hugs: Try to hang in there...you and DH can get through this if you do it together:hugs:

Andi, sorry that AF showed up but happy about your meds and that things are better between you and your DH.

Steph, glad your test is still coming back looking good:thumbup: Looking forward to hearing your new numbers...hugs and prayers for you:hugs:

Jenn, I heard of some kind of cookie recipe when I was pregnant last time...I was so eager for him to come that I was trying everything. I don't even remember where I found it but you can google it under cookie recipe to induce labor...or something like that. The tasted a bit unusual, lol, but not that bad. I made a few batches and a few days later just felt really off and then went into labor that next morning. Maybe worth a shot?:shrug:

Ashe, sorry to hear that you still need the pelvic rest, but as long as you and little sweetie are fine then that's the main thing that matters:thumbup: Poor hubby, lol...it must be tough on both of you but I'm sure you'll find a way:winkwink:Hope everything works out well with the glucose test...I'm sure it will be fine:hugs:

Tanya, have you been having any more contractions? Thinking of you and sending lots of :hugs: your way.

Mandy, glad to hear that things got worked out a little bit for you and your friend...hope everything else is going good during your pregnancy:thumbup:

I'm doing okay I guess...CD 37 or 38....I don't even really know any more. Just kinda going with the flow (or lack of)No pun intended:dohh:I think I'm going to try that fertility blend that Ashe told me about a few weeks ago. I'll probably get next week and see what happens. My step-daughter will be here until probably the last week in July so now I've got 4 children in the house and it makes it so hard to have time to do anything but clean and cook, lol:dohh:

Hope everyone has a great night and I'll get back on when I can:iron::dishes::hangwashing::laundry::laundry:I know I did the laundry one twice, but man is there a lot of it:dohh:


----------



## waiting2012

So no flow yet Beth??? Hmmm... Just don't go 80+ days like I did.... Best to get that checked out before it carries on unless your using opks again, but then again...without having had a cycle yet and I remember you had some conflicting tests this past month--that might be hard to rely on.... Crazy, I know... Wild Yam Root is a natural progesterone, might try to see if that helps bring on your delayed cycle if you don't want to go to the doc... I def think the fertility blend will help though! 

When you are done at your house sweetie--come on over! I have tons to do but it is so dang hot in the house without enough AC to make it cool or bearable--I've just let it go and done the basic things that have to be done...UGH....

Luv ya hun!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have a bottle of the fertility blend.....I think I took 2 of them from the bottle and I started Clomid and I don't think I can mix it with the meds I'm on now :( so its just sitting here....LOL....stupid body of mine :( I wanna cry today has been a trying day for me emotionally I know I'll be okay....just lots of shit on my mind :( sorry for the S word :( but I've lost my loonies today :(


----------



## calebsmom06

Thank Beth, Lol I found the reciepe you were talking about, they are spicy gingersnap cookies, if it comes down to it I will make some hehe. My doc mentioned again today that we would start monitoring the babies weight once I get to 37 1/2-38 weeks to see if we will be doing a c-section or natural and I do NOT want to have a c-section! Not at all


----------



## calebsmom06

Hope you feel better Andi:( Seems everyone is having a bunch of problems and down days lately:( Hope you all get to feeling better


----------



## bnporter81

I hear ya, Jenn...I'd be doing everything possible to try to get him out so you can prevent a C-section. I hope one of them (or a combination) works for you soon!


----------



## waiting2012

Alright, here's the plan of action for Jenn...

Eat the spicy ginger snaps AFTER eating Armadillo Eggs (known as stuffed jalpenos with bacon wrapped around them)--these are to be eaten with the hottest hot sauce you can stand.... Now don't forget the sex, and the ball--shoot have sex while on the ball (Is that possible??? :blush::rofl:)... A few jumping jacks for good measure-- and how bout a stern talking towards Cameron and let him know that he's coming out soon whether he likes it or not!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Shoot girl, you only have 8 more CMs to go!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Well, Ladies...Heading on to the Casa..Going to eat a sandwich for supper, slip into my swimsuit and get ready to go to the pool.... Hope ya'll have a good night, if I don't make it back on--who am I kidding, right???? It just might be late when I do...

Luv ya'll!! :happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Not to be a post whore...LOL...:rofl:

We are nearly 600 pages!!! Yeah!!! :happydance:...


----------



## calebsmom06

Hahaha steph you made me laugh sooo freaking hard I have tears in my eyes! One I LOVE armadillo eggs and have actually been craving them lately but havent gone to get the jalepenos and cream cheese to make them, and hubby said the other night, "damn I cant wait to try that ball with some sex after Cameron is born" LMAO he thinks it will be fun:) Come next week I will be doing all of that. And I have stairs at my house and I always do a little light jog up them when I go up and down and today I went ahead and went up and down 3 times to give everything a little push. I have actually been having contractions pretty much all day I was timing them but they were never closer than 10 minutes so I stopped after 2 hours. Guess we will see, I know I want him to be ready which he should be but damn I dont want a freaking c-section! And I know he is gonna be a BIG boy


----------



## brooke1993

I wanted to say thanks to all of you ,I took a long hot bath actually used every bit og hot water then say outside a bit alone.DH took Aliah out to eat he asked me to go I just looked @ him and he walked away.Please pray for us ladies,I cant seem to feel his pain and dont feel he can feel mine.I wanted you all to know I am ok.


----------



## calebsmom06

Just had a little action with hubby (told him I need his chemicals hahaha as my sonogram guy says), cleaned the bathroom then went for a brisk walk around the block, its not far but I dont want to stray to far from home just incase. I did the same walk with Caleb when I came home from the doc and again now, it only takes 10 minutes. Its a good excercise and I can feel the pressure ever so slightly when I get to about the halfway point of the walk so assuming that is a good sign. Hoping baby is ready to be here at 37 or 38 weeks:) Or sooner as some think


----------



## calebsmom06

waiting2012 said:


> Alright, here's the plan of action for Jenn...
> 
> Eat the spicy ginger snaps AFTER eating Armadillo Eggs (known as stuffed jalpenos with bacon wrapped around them)--these are to be eaten with the hottest hot sauce you can stand.... Now don't forget the sex, and the ball--shoot have sex while on the ball (Is that possible??? :blush::rofl:)... A few jumping jacks for good measure-- and how bout a stern talking towards Cameron and let him know that he's coming out soon whether he likes it or not!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Shoot girl, you only have 8 more CMs to go!!!

LOL ONLY 8 more haha


----------



## waiting2012

Damn JENN... I thought you said it took 10 min to walk the block AND :sex:... :rofl: I had to read that again lol!! 


Had a good time at the pool, it felt a little chilly but it was sooooo nice...


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke, I wish i had my reg internet so i could reply without a bunch of typos... I def think you need to to talk to your dh. You need to tell him not to speak untilyou tell him you are finished, at which time he can tell you what he needs to.
You are grieving, he does not understand that though there is still a baby growing, you have lost another. I remember my second m/c but Jason and mine first... I was more devastated than the first time because I didnt think it would happen again, but it has. Your heart is mourning because you dont realize that you have to remain sttrong or honey, your going to lose the other because of the stress you are putting on yourself. 
If you dont think you can talk to the dh right now about it- I want you to promise me you'll get some paper, and something to write with. First, you will write a letter to the baby lost. Then you will a write a letter to those who passed away in your lifetime that you were clise to and you will express that you are entrusting to them the spirit of this baby lost and one day you will see them all. After you have done that put those letters in an envelope and put it away somewhere. Your not done yet. Write a letter to the baby still growing inside of you. Write a letter to your husband. The one you writeto the new baby you give to the baby when he or she is older. Give the letterfor your husband to him. Tell him how you feel, how just knowing one twin has survived is not a consolation for the one lost. That your heart is breaking. Pour it all out there hun... Remember how you released balloons after the other m/c? Tell him you want to do the same for the twin. Tie the letters written to Heaven to the balloons, and release them and all your sorrow honey. It wont be instant relief, I cant say you will be overcome with a flood of peace, but your broken heart will begin to heal, and you will realize how precious a gift the remaing twin actually is. I love ya, and I understand pain. I understand where you are in this dark time emotionally, physically and mentally. 

Please keep checking in. Let us know that you are still doing ok.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I have to get to bed, but will check back tomorrow..

Love ya ladies.. Night!:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Haha Steph wow 10 minutes to BD annnnnd walk lmao! I think hubby would be ashamed lol!
You know those who are having alot of bad situations going on right now, consider making a letter garden, make your self a little garden that is yours that you can go to and work on when you are sad to get your mind off of things and each time you are stressed or dealing with something difficult write a letter about it or to the person and then bury it in your garden. I know it may seem silly but I hear those types of things can really really help, it eases your mind. I have always wanted to make one. I told Caleb we were going to make 'our' own little garden next year for just us since we never got around to it this year


----------



## calebsmom06

AHHHHHH I am down to 29 days at most! Come on baby I need you in 15 days instead lol


----------



## waiting2012

hard to believe down to mere days Jenn!!

I love the idea of a garden! it is a good idea! 

I snuck on my computer--my phone is charging..LOl..:blush:

Be back soon! Hee Hee


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Brooke :( you guys are both grieving and its going to be hard..... :( lots of :hugs: hunny :( you guys both should sit down...or write a little note to eachother an let each one know how your feeling....then make up and give eachother a huge hug...."BUT" Only if it were that easy right :(......I wish you the best but I would try and have a talk with him....tell him you are thankful for one baby....but its still hard and is a loss of the one :( but hunny something could have been wrong with the other like TTS :( or something worse.....so just know God took that one to Heaven to take care of him/her I know its not easy but know that we are all here for ya darling and you have to grieve but yet show this other little one that its not his/her fault and you have to love him/her just as much as they lost someone in there with him/her :( an I imagine babies can feel they have lost someone esp. a twin!


I'm a bit pissed off with docs this morning.... woke up and if it wasn't my left side killing me NOW ITS BOTH SIDES KILLING ME.....I duno what the heck is happening but maybe the doc was right and I do need a scan :( I put it off for 3 days so far....I still have the paperwork but I'd rather just wait til the Fertility doc scans me....but YET they haven't even fooking called me yet....I left word yesterday an she should have called me back an never did....so I guess I'll call today an say TONIGHT IM STARTING MY MEDS....THOUGHT YOU MIGHT WANNA KNOW.....but I'll call in a few mins an see if they wanna scan me or whatever like they are SUPPOSED to do! CD 3 bloodwork an scans!


----------



## bnporter81

Just checking in...hope you all are doing okay. It's 100 degrees right now and supposed to be 107 on Saturday. Uggghhhh, I hate extreme heat like this! The two girls are in the pool and I'm staying indoors as much as possible:thumbup:

Still thinking of you Brooke...hope you're doing okay:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Brooke---Love ya! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Andi--geesh, you'd think them damn doctors would do their job...OR at least call you back and tell you why they aren't... I would def go get the scan done, I guess if the fs won't do it--maybe go with whoever the paperwork says to do it with...:shrug: I hope they figure out something! And your right, they should be taking this seriously! :growlmad: Big :hugs: for you too hun!

Beth--I'm soo jealous...Hee Hee... Jason and I talked last night while at the public pool about putting one in out backyard, but he doesn't want an above-the-ground one..:dohh:... He said our next house will def have a pool, YEAH RIGHT! :rofl: Temps are pretty balmy here too but not as bad as yesterday...Its 93 right now and by 930 yesterday it was 95, so I don't think the heat is going to be that bad..We played in the water--YEP, me too... LOL..I'm the only teacher who will get wet and splash around with the kids--I guess I'm cool like that! :rofl:

I hope everyone is doing good, and look forward to updates..I should hear tomorrow how my labs were.. NO SPOTTING AT ALL NOW!! Test this morning was positive still... Jason's phone was dead so no pics this am, but I layed it on his dresser in front of the tv..:rofl:..That's EXACTLY what he'll want to see when he wakes up!!! :rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well they called this morning......and I guess I'm going on Birth Control pills for like 20 days :( I start today and take one until July 16th :( FML.....so everyday I'm going to be puking up my guts ...just to pause me from ovulation :( then come off the pill and bleed forever :( how the hell will I get pregnant doing that :( I won't so I dont know why I'm even doing this to myself....but I guess ONE more cycle of this shit and I am done. I can't take no more of this shit of waiting for everyone to be on the same cycle so the doc knows where all his patients are in their cycles its BULL CRAP I want NATURAL cycles :( not STUNNED INTO WORKING AT THIS TIME bullcrap.....anyways this will be our last month trying with the medications. I won't be doing it again....and......I guess I'm going to let this all go soon. I think we need to just focus on the adoption...but for now DH has called to see why his referral to Urology never went through 2 months ago and why we haven't heard anything....so he's actually taking a stand to find out why his volume is so low and why his morphology is low.....so maybe we will get somewhere in all of this....but I dont think my hearts gonna feel any better knowing the only shot we have is IVF :( and how I have 2 boys :( I know I'm blessed with my two boys but how my heart aches to give DH a biological baby :( we don't even care if its a boy or girl...we just want ONE more healthy baby :(....sucks seeing bunk beds about to be put together in the other room and no kids to put in them :( and a baby bed thats empty :( breaks my damned heart :(


----------



## waiting2012

Andi...
I'm sorry they are putting you back on the BC...That's crazy if you ask me! I wonder why you can't just start your fertility meds again as planned? I'm dumbfounded hun...:nope: It doesn't seem fair really to make you wait that much longer especially if they are going to make you sick.. And the dh still hasn't gotten any more info about his :sperm:... :dohh: Lord, someone really, really needs to pull their head out of their ass... I guess they don't care that these are people's lives they are messing with... 

I'm sure you'll have someone soon to fill those beds hun! I just have a feeling sweetie!! Don't stress about that..It will all work out in the end!:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, I'm sorry about all of it...especially the bc pills. I know how they can mess up your cycles/body and for some women that is the LAST thing they ever want to do again. It must be so frustrating:hugs:

Don't give up yet, hon...I fully believe it will work out for you exactly the way it's supposed to. God knows in your heart how much you want another baby and I know He's with you every step of the way to getting there:thumbup:I think that statement is true for all of us even though it's not easy to see or believe sometimes. Not just about having a baby, but everything going on in our lives.

Steph, YAY for no spotting!:happydance::happydance:That's great news! Can't wait to hear what your numbers are:thumbup:


----------



## calebsmom06

Havent been on most of the day until now, my 5 year old had my computer and was playing games. He NEVER gets to use it so he took full advantage of me letting him today lol. He just left to go to his cousins basketball game so I got it back yeah:) 
Andi- so sorry your dealing with all that BS with them wanting you on birth control its ridiculous! 
Steph-Nothing today??? Oh you said he was going to be out today right:( Hoping you get to hear something tomorrow then.

i go back to work tomorrow:( Dreadful! I want to be home for good already! I enjoy my days off but seems these days off I have been waking up earlier than I even get up to get ready for work and it is annoying! I am wondering if come tomorrow when I actually have to work if I am going to have to drag myself out of bed haha


----------



## Kahlan83

yea! hubby felt bad about monopolizing the computer so much so instead of waiting until xmas, he bought me one now. still getting used to the keyboard. shift and enter are in totally different places then my regular keyboard.

I had to take my phone in to be fixed because my trackball was acting stupid. now I have a loaner...but oh well.

thanks for the support with my friend. and Steph, we already have godparents however this friend is not religious at all and wouldn't be accepted as a godparent in the catholic church were we would baptise our kids...plus josh says he wants absolutely nothing to do with her now that he's treated me this way. he said if she does something like this again he's going to be the one to tell her off. I told him that it was my thing to deal with but if it does happen again I'm done with her. I'll take my SIL to see Madonna in that case.

Brooke, my heart is breaking for you. i can't even begin to imagine what you must be going through. sometimes doctors don't have very good bedside manner and don't think about how their words can hurt. be strong for your bub that's still growing. he or she needs you! it's okay that you come on here to vent, your not a bad person you just need support, that's why we're here right?

Can't wait for july 12...hopefully baby won't have it's legs crossed this time.
The u/s tech said that i was only measuring 16 weeks instead of 17 so I wonder if they are going to push back my due date....they did that with matty but my ob didn't even tell me. I found out when i went to the hospital.

anyway...love you ladies, always thinking about you


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So DH called about his Urology appt.....and they told him oh its pending another SA....OMFG...so he told him he just did one a month ago....and it was off base and we paid for it...he said that one wont work you have to do another one :( FML really?!?!? So I'm to the I give the F up point I don't wanna put DH through another that would be 4 in a years time :( thats just TOO MUCH :( ...then DH had a bad day at work and my mom heard it all...then I get off the phone and I'm upset b/c they are bullying my husband at work....even threatened to move us to another base...which we still have a year left on our house b/c of the first time tax buyer credit if we moved I'd have to pay the $8,000 back to the IRS :(....so I vented to my mom about how I wanted to go talk to Jason's first sgt. about how we are doing this adoption thing, Jason is upset b/c he failed his PT test :( for work, about how we are having fertility issues, and how Jason is getting bullied at work and made to work more hours than anyone else there :( How everday he comes home an its causing problems between us...such as the other day when he pushed me into the truck......I wouldn't tell them that part...but it is causing lots of issues...and him being so stressed SHIT we aren't ever going to get pregnant. So he called Urology today an asked if they had his information....THEY DID....but they want another SA....so he told them how he just did one a month ago could he get the report an use it as the one....NOPE of course not...so I don't know if I wanna even bother having him do another one that would be 4 in a years time :( how fooking pathetic just so he can see the guys in urology :( SORRY TOTALLY REPEATED MYSELF THERE! I'm just outta it right now HORRIBLE DAY!

So OK...back to the other story I vented to my mom...she was here b/c oldest son had a doc appt for a well checkup....and I told her how I wanted to talk to the first sgt.....sooooo she starts bitching "WELL JUST GO TELL THEM AND GET HIM IN TROUBLE ETC" really?!?!?! :( So shes yelling at me you go get mad you do this you do that...I said "Mom, I'm going to my room for a minute".....and I did....shes out there yelling at me "Well get pissed off go smoke a damn cigarette......" She knows I'm trying to not do that :( because I hate those things...but when I get really stressed I do tend to have one....it amounts to about 4 cigarettes a month?!?!? I last smoked one the day J threw me into the truck...but how does me GOING TO MY ROOM constitute that I'm smoking or going to smoke when I only do that OUTSIDE?!?!?! FML...so she got mad and packed my kids stuff an was gonna tell me "IM TAKING THE BOYS HOME WITH ME" I told her "NO YOUR NOT" So she threw their bag down almost hit my youngest in the head with it :( then slams my back door and cracked the door frame?!?!?! So...well I guess I'll be taking her fat ass to court for that! ....shes not fat I'm just SERIOUSLY PISSED OFF!

I seriously wish I had a mom who cared about me :( but I unfortunately didn't pick my parents they chose me :( Wish I weren't adopted sometimes.....in a way....or at least not by her :( One of those I NEED MY DADDY MOMENTS...and hes in HEAVEN :( not here!

Sorry I hope and PRAY TO GOD the rest of you had a better day than I have....seems like I can't catch a flipping break...I have tears just streaming down my cheeks right now...


----------



## calebsmom06

Andi-So sorry you are going through all of this BS:( So is J going to get another SA done then? That is mean what she did especially as a mom, she actually slammed a door and cracked the frame! I mean REALLY come on your an adult dont you teach your children NOT to slam doors! WOW I am so sorry you are going through all of this. I can see where talking to his boss could possibly cause a problem depending on how serious the guy is. Will Jason speak to him? Will he sit down and talk to him? That would probally be better.
Hubby just walked with me. We went a mile and a half. It was nice to spend the time together but daaaammmmn it was freaking hot!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea I wasn't going to honestly call his work though I was just wanting to vent to someone and my mom started yelling at me :( she just called RUDELY says...Tyler's medications are in that bag HOPE Trysten didn't get ahold of them....I said ok thanks....and she didn't even apologize I really am going tomorrow to try to get some counseling and to see how I can let her go from my life for the rest of it.....EVERYTIME I let her back in she breaks me down again :( and this is the 4th and final time I'll let her do this to me :( I can't handle anymore I've been crying ALL DAY LONG.....I dont even feel like cooking dinner :( Although I am right now :( I'd rather be sleeping.....I'm so depressed ladies :( If the fertility, adoption, DH's work isn't enough :( now my fooking own MOM :( who is supposed to love me and care for me she doesn't and I dont believe she ever did. I've in the past even asked why she adopted me and she doesn't know why?!?!?


----------



## waiting2012

Andi Im sorry this has not only been a shitty day, but it seems like its been a shitty year for you... .. I love you sweetie, as do the rest of the ladies. I know this post will be short, but Im praying that God will step in and make things right for ya'll. You are more than asking for His hand in all this. I pray He is seeing that enough is enough is enough.. 

I love ya hun! :hugs::hugs:

Wes just broughtme a plate of chili dogs...


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, I'm so sorry...you've had such a time with it all lately:nope:Adopted or not she's still your mom and she shouldn't be acting like that towards you. I hope you can get everything straightened out with the SA and your mom. I know it must be so sad and overwhelming for you right now. Just remember when you're down, the only way to go is up and I know there is something GOOD just around the corner for you, hon. Go ahead and vent all you need to and know that we're here for ya and we care:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I appreciate it....Brooke I hope your doing good today I sure do pray for ya every single moment of every single day I PRAY that little bean is sticky!!!! 

I'm doing okay taking one moment at a time....I feel horrible the worst headache anyone could imagine. I have to get up early in the morning and get me the kids and dog to the vet....this should be fun :( she has a rash or something I think shes allergic to something...so I made her an appt. to check her skin out and make sure shes not too dry skinned or something and to get her some bath meds or something to help her....shes itching and her ears are red and have little tiny bumps ...not a lot of them just a few...I don't think its ear mites or anything I think just skin allergy her whole body itches and its not fleas shes been treated twice from the vet. So who knows?!?! Waste of more money LOL....Oh well shes like a kid to me :) an I love her :) so shes worth it!! DH is setting up our new table and putting the computer on it in our room :) it looks really nice! Well I think I'm about to head to bed...its been a long day :( I think tomorrow gonna call an see if I can set up a round of counseling or something I really think I need it!!! Lots of love to you all and talk to you all tomorrow :)


----------



## calebsmom06

Glad you seem more positive right now andi. Hope everything works out for you. Good luck at the vet. 
I'm at work bored so thought id check in, its a boring day and iim super sleepy, tossed and turned all night. I already knew it would be this way today. Well ill respond more later. Have a great day:)


----------



## Affyash

There's so much to say and I'm sure I won't remember everything so I'm sorry in advance!!

Brooke I am so crushed to have read your news. I wanted to comment sooner but I wasn't able to get on long enough to do so. I am very sorry and I wish I could reach out and hug you. Your feelings are by no means wrong or bad or misguided, you are simply going through another loss and that makes us act out in many ways. I am so sorry that DH isn't being as supportive of you as he could. I agree with the other ladies, he's dealing with it in his own way too. And if he's seeming super insensitive about it, he's probably clinging to fact that he still has at least one baby on the way. It seems harsh and mean but sometimes, men compartmentalize their emotions.

I just hope that you are able to come to terms with what's happened and I pray that you will be able to embrace your little one growing inside you soon. The same exact thing happened to my best friend who gave birth to her daughter Nora on Xmas day. She didn't find out that she had lost a twin until her ultrasound at 12 weeks. Please try not to take it so hard and know that God has a plan for you and your baby. I love you girl and hope you're feeling better.

Steph I'm dying to find out what your numbers are today! I am so hopeful for you, the fact that you're not spotting anymore is tremendous! FX FX FX and update us as soon as possible!

Jenn I'm so sorry you're tossing and turning at night, I feel the same way! Hopefully you can get some good rest in the coming weeks cause I'm pretty dang sure you're going to pop early! I know that some women can be 2 cm for a long time, but since you're no baby #3, I have a feeling he's preparing to come. And I'm just confused as to why your doctor wants to automatically go the c-sec route if he gets big. You don't have GD and your body wouldn't make a baby it couldn't get out! Especially since you've already had babies! Ugh!

Tanya I hope you're doing well hun!

Beth how are you doing?? You're getting pretty late in your cycle right!? Ugh I just wish AF could start so you could move on to a new cycle with those supplements. But having said that, I just read a thread in the second trimester forum about a girl who's EDD is totally off because her cycle when she conceived would've been 100 days if she hadn't gotten pregnant! She just O'd really late and then the egg stuck. So, I guess I really just wish that that's what's going on with you!! :)

Andi honey I just want to come to your house and shoot your mom with horse shit, hurt your DH's sergeant and give you and DH a fabulous night out with fancy dinner and a fancy hotel! I'm so sorry that you're going through so much and all I can tell you is just what Beth said, the only place to go is up. Hang in there, take deep breaths, see if DH can talk to his sergeant about working something else out. Don't make DH do another SA for awhile. There are some natural supplements he can take to boost his count and help his morphology and he wouldn't need an analysis to do that. And you have your meds (or at least will next month MF doctors!) so you still have hope. And your girls ARE coming too! Best of luck to you and I hope all improves! OH and I hope the doggie is OK too!

How is Amanda doing has anybody heard from her?? Hope you're good girl!

Mandy I'm glad you've sort of worked things out with your BF and I hope she grows to understand your point of view too. It's one thing to be sensitive to other's hardships in wanting to have a baby but it's another thing for them to damper your happiness. Big hugs!

Crap, who'd I forget? I'm so sorry girls there's like 10 guys in my office right now telling each other stories and it's hard for me to concentrate!!!

I'm doing good, just hanging in there! Nothing much to report! I'll be back on later or this weekend!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well just got off the phone with my mom, she called to APOLOGIZE....I needed that so bad b/c my head just wouldn't stop thinking "WHY WOULD MY MOM DO THIS" ...she really has to get some help for herself soon!!! Waiting on DH to call to see if he can go home early today which would be great. I have just applied to do a clinical research study PRAY I'm accepted...its MINI IVF against REGULAR IVF...to see which one works better for what situations etc. so we shall see what happens :) IM SO NERVOUS I pray they accept me though! 

Dear Andrea Thompson,

Thank you for submitting your application to take a part in our IVF Clinical Trial.

Please follow the link below to verify your email address:

Email Address Confirmation

If this link does not work, you can copy and paste the following into your browser:

I bleated it out!!

You will receive an email with further instructions after your online application is reviewed. This process may take up to 2 business days.

Sincerely,
Research Department


----------



## Kahlan83

Andi... good to hear that your mom called to say sorry. sometimes that's all we need to hear when we've had an argument. F'X for your treatment!

I know my BF will never apologize because she feels she was right. For right now, I"m letting it go and giving it time. IF she has another blow up at me then it will be a different...i won't just let it go twice. We'll see how she reacts when i'm actually showing.

Brooke, still thinking about you honey and hope your having a better day today. :hugs:

Beth...I can certainly understand about the long cycles. by the time I finally got my period I was like 'just come already' after my diagnosis I wasn't even really thinking about getting PG...I was just taking stuff that would help regulate me and I happened to get that +O. F'x for you too honey.

Steph...any word today about your numbers?

So the fam and I are going camping over the long weekend. (Canada Day on Sunday) 

So Happy Canada Day to any Canadians and Happy Independence Day to the Americans. 

We come back on Monday. We do this every year with our best friends (the Godparents of the baby and the couple we met through lamaze with Matty) They are also the parents of Matty's little girlfriend.

It's going to be interesting since he's too big for a play pen now. He's usually good about going to bed but this will be a new scenario for him. We'll also see how I cope with being PG and all. I still get sick most mornings but I found out I can eat chicken again....we had Chinese last night and it was yummy!

So I probably will not be on again until Monday. Love you all and have a great weekend!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Its been a very busy day!!!

I know ya'll want to know the grand results....
Friday's results 122 miu's...Tuesday's results.....Drum roll please.....:haha:

578 miu's!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Dr. Hodde called me this morning with the numbers, but my phone was dead and didn't have the charger--he had me come in for another blood draw, and said if the next shows doubling again--then we may do an u/s (if I want)...He said he he likes that the numbers went up and I should be between 6-7 weeks by now..I think today is wk 6 (I've not been keeping track since last friday..) I know I probably should have but considering the ups and downs of it all, I didn't want to...So now going to read up on the Friday happenings! 

Lots of luv ladies!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--I'm glad your mom called and apologized, I know that its probably a day late and all, but at least she did...I agree with Ashe..there are few around you that need to be shot with horseshit! :gun: I sooooo hope that you get chosen for the research! That would be AWESOME!!! Anything new about the homestudy? Its soon isn't it???

Jenn--You can not go into labor over the weekend! I won't have computer access...:rofl:.. Now anytime next week is FINE! :rofl: Hope boring isn' to bad--better than being stressed! I commend you for working, hun! I know why you are still, but man, I was like Tanya--I enjoyed that maternity leave--and it really is a time to relax cause otherwise there isn't much 'down-time'... :hugs:

Ashe--so glad things seem to being going good! I hope you have an awesome weekend!!!

Mandy--Happy Canada Day!! Hope your camping trip is AWESOME!! We are thinking of going camping the weekend after July 9th...Or sometime that week--we'll see though..I don't know if I can handle working and camping...Just doesn't seem like it would be much fun for me..

Amanda--Where ever you are and whatever you are doing--WE LOVE YOU!!! Hope everything is going Great!!

Tanya--Same goes about Emma--you can't go into labor over the weekend!! :rofl:.. I hope your feeling ok!! :hugs:

Brooke--Please send an update hun, I hate to think that your upcoming 4th of July isn't a good one because of the news you got...It will be ok, hun. We LOVE You too!! :hugs:

Beth--How awesome would that be if you had a cycle like the girl that Ashe was talking about---:happydance:...maybe that's your August :bfp:!! :winkwink::winkwink:... Either way sweetie--I hope you are staying cool!!

I too apologize if I have forgotten anyone!! My brain feels fried..Like my body and brain aren't connected but they are...I made Jason go and get a new AC unit at midnight last night--I couldn't take it anymore--i was tired of sweating my butt off...My boobs are hurting and periodically feel stabbing pains in them, but other than that---a little nausea that comes and goes..Not to bad...So no complaints...We bd'ed last night, and other than being "hot" (no not like that:blush:..:rofl:) it was ok... It def wasn't a "Be All You Can Be" moment..:rofl:... More like a "He saw and came" kind of moment...:rofl::rofl:...:blush:

Will catch up more--I need to check on my "games"...:rofl:..I'm addicted to 2 things...My FB games and here and if I could I'd have 2 computers open in front of me...:rofl:


----------



## Affyash

YAAAAAAAAAY! That is EXACTLY what I wanted to hear!!!! So your body got all cleaned out and then rebuilt and it provided for the nice cushy lining you needed!!! Steph, I am beyond happy for you! Come on baby bean, burrow in deep and stay for mama!


----------



## calebsmom06

Wooohooo 600 pages!
Ashley-the reason the doc wants me to consider the c-section is because my first son who is 9 weighed 7lb 13 oz and it was a very difficult delivery. I was pushing and pushing and pushing and I could not get him out, he was in my birth canal sooooo long that he came out and looked like the coneheads do on the movie conehead I mean it was HUGE! He ripped me up pretty bad where I had to have stitches and he scrapped my pelvic bone coming out and got a black eye and a scrapped head so he was in the hospital for a week to be sure he did not get an infection. It was horrible:( I never was able to push him out I finally got his head but the doc pulled him out because he had such broad shoulders. My 2nd was 7lb 5 oz at 38 weeks (induced) and I had one contraction pushed 3 times and he was out:) Super easy and he had a perfectly shaped head. 
I was considering if he would strip my membranes at 37 or 38 weeks to help induce labor earlier since they cant actually induce, I am wondering if they CAN do that or if that is another one of those things that are not allowed anymore:/ And even if the baby does seem bigger than 7 1/2 pounds I am wondering if since that was my first that if that could have also been partially why it was such a difficult delivery and since 'I know what to expect' now if he would actually allow me to just give it a chance. I am going to talk to him about these options on Tuesday and see what he says. It is hard to talk to him sometimes cause he always seems like he is in such a damn hurry! I wish doc.'s would take their time with their patients!
Steph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is AWESOME!!!!I am so excited for you! Since you got another blood draw today, did he say when you would get the results? Everything looks so super positive for you!
Ahley-Your 25 weeks! Only 15 more weeks to go! It is getting so close!
Andi-Hope you get to do the ivf!!!!
Sorry I cant respong to everyone but hope you are having a great day:)


----------



## bnporter81

:happydance::happydance::happydance:YAY Steph! That's AWESOME news...I'm so happy for you! Lots of hopes and prayers that this little bean is healthy, sticky little bean for you:flower:

Ashe, thank you. My cycles have not been regular since I came off the mini pill last October. I just went back and looked at my chart for the last 6 months and the latest I've ovulated is CD 66, so I'm used to the long cycles:wacko:I never get AF until I ovulate and I always DO ovulate....it's just always pretty late into my cycle:wacko: I did get my FertilityBlend in the mail today, though, so I'm going to start taking that tomorrow:thumbup:

Mandy, thank you as well....I want to get pregnant badly, but like you said, right now I just want so much to just feel regular and normal. My daughter and stepdaughter get their cycles so regularly and I just find myself wishing I could be like that:cry: I'm trying to hang in there and not get too down over it, but it gets hard.

Andi, I'm glad to hear that your mom apologized...she definitely should have! I hope you're feeling a little better today and that things continue to look up for you:thumbup:

Jenn, FX'd for you that he'll decide to come on out and see some fireworks:winkwink:I know you're so anxious and can hardly wait!

Tanya, how have your contractions been going?

Amanda, how is everything going with you? Is the MS easing up for you?

Well, it's like 105 here right now and I really don't want to turn the oven on to make dinner, but I guess I have to. Hmmm, would it make me a bad mom if I just gave the kids ice cream for dinner? :haha:

Talk to you all later....might not be on much this weekend because my sister is coming over but I'll try to at least keep caught up:winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

Thank You ladies! 
Sorry I never made it back.. Lol!

Beth, so glad the FB came in the mail! I def think if you O late-it may help speed things along..:happydance:

Jenn, I should have todays results as early as Monday, if the lab is they went to does their thing on weekends, otherwise Tuesday. The Dr called me himself today, thought that was pretty cool of him. He told me his nurse will call with the next set.. I did forget to ask him gh about something I noticed my belly buttongets ths tingly tickle feeling every now and then te past few days.. More so today... Im a big girl so figure thats why.. 


My phone is acting up but I will try to check in in a bit..:hugs: love ya'll!:kiss:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Sorry I've been MIA for the past half a day LOL......OK you guys I FACED MY FEAR....I went to "FIREWORKS" omgosh! I almost cried....and I had a lot of flashbacks...and I somehow held myself together so the kids didn't get scared or anything....and I made it!!

(Some of you know about my accident and some don't but fireworks put me in the ICU on my Birthday on May 1st this year I was on a respirator for a day so I'm partly terrified of fireworks)

Anyways STEPH :dance: :dance: :dance: OMGOSH!! Thats awesome news :) YAYYYY!


----------



## calebsmom06

Beth so glad your FB came in today:) Hope it works for you:) Try not to be down even people with regular cycles dont always get preg:(
Steph-I am soooo looking forward to mon/tues for you now, I am super anxious to see yet another doubling on a test:)
Andi-that is great you faced your fears, enjoy the fireworks and dont get to close!

Went grocery shopping today and have had HORRIBLE backache since we were out and baaaad right hip pain:( And my feet are absolutely HUGE! I took my socls off and I have lines where they were cutting in and omg I never got swollen in my other pregnancies! I have also had braston hicks contractions alot today but this is the first of the horrible backache, wondering if I just over did it today. So I told my boss id be taking tomorrow off to rest my feet and back, And steph I ate eggplant parm. today and it is GREAT and I also had some pineapple haha


----------



## calebsmom06

And as you can see by my post time, I cant sleep worth a S***!


----------



## calebsmom06

Want to let you all know.....I woke up at 630 this morning with a big wet spot under me, go to hospital to get checked and my water has broken and I am dilated to a 4 already, looks like the horrible back pain I was having yesterday was actually early labor and I guess me walking through it 2 hours while grocery shopping did the job of putting me into active labor. I am very very nervous, I wanted him to be here by 38 weeks due to c-section but wasn't expecting him to be this early:/ I'm very nervous and scared and anxious happy and omg I can't even explain it. They told me I won't be leaving until baby is born. So I get to meet my son today. Contractions are from 4-10 min apart right now the nurse said and there are small one which she calls irratations in between. Ill check back in later. Love y'all, pray that my baby is healthy please and no problems


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Today= 10 year highschool reunion OMG...and I decided against all odds ID GO! God save me LMAO


----------



## waiting2012

Holy Crappoli!!!!!!!!

Jenn!!!!!!!!!!¡


Cameron is going to be here B4 the 4th!!! :happydance::happydance:


I guess that lady who said the 29th was right or close enogh!!!

Im so excited for you I cant type on this peice of shit phone! Lol

Dont worry, its all going to be ok!! :happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome Baby Lopez!!!

Cameron is HERE!!!!

6lbs 8oz 19in long!

Jenn and Cam are doing GREAT!

Congrats momma!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congratulations HE IS BEAUTIFUL :)


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Andi! Saw on FB that you are having a great time at your reunion! :happydance:

I like your desk too,its cool!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh golly, got to pee again... Wth??? All the sudden my ass has enjoyed the toliet more than Icare for.. Makes watching the newest Blue Lagoon movie hard...:rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thats the one we are selling the new one is WAY more antique :) lol.....the old one took the whole room so we had to do a major downsizing :)

I saw so many folks at our reunion :) a lot didn't show and that was ok :) but I had a blast and have had quite a few drinks LOL its gonna be one hell of a night since we are going out with friends to...so I'm gonna drink half the day LOL just gonna eat and drink some water between alcohol to make it not as bad LMAO I'm letting loose :)


----------



## waiting2012

You deserve it hun! Hope you have a blast!!

Dont get to hungover!....:rofl:


----------



## bnporter81

Jenn, that is great!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:So happy that he and you both are healthy and doing well! Looks like all that stuff you were doing worked:winkwink::thumbup: Can't wait to see pics:happydance::hugs:

Andi, hope you had a blast at your reunion:flower:Mine was a few years ago, but I decided not to go...kind of wish I had. Now you won't have any regrets about not going:thumbup:

Hope all of you girls are doing good. Big hugs Jenn and Cameron!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think he was just ready to come out...some babies bake faster than others ;)


----------



## waiting2012

I talked to Jenn via txt, she is staying in the hospital an extra day becuz her b/p needs to stabalize and her platelets were low, but she feels good and Cameron is doing GREAT! :hugs:

Going to try to nap... feeling blah today.. Check back later!


----------



## calebsmom06

Thanks steph for updating, I'm still here, baby Cameron is laying on my chest:) he is sooooo teeny! My bp keeps going up and down but last reading was normal so hoping it stays that way. Also my feet are HUGE and I can't seem to figure out how to get he swelling/water retention down???? Hoping we still get to go home tomorrow. I can wait to sleep in my own bed. I will share pictures when I get home. Hope everyone is wel


----------



## brooke1993

calebsmom06 said:


> Thanks steph for updating, I'm still here, baby Cameron is laying on my chest:) he is sooooo teeny! My bp keeps going up and down but last reading was normal so hoping it stays that way. Also my feet are HUGE and I can't seem to figure out how to get he swelling/water retention down???? Hoping we still get to go home tomorrow. I can wait to sleep in my own bed. I will share pictures when I get home. Hope everyone is wel

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Huge congrats!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I just KNEW you were going to go early!!:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so happy for you cant WAIT to see pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## brooke1993

Steph AWESOME news about your numbers!!!!I am up having cereal and will update how my weekend went tomarrow when I am not 1/2 asleep luv u all xoxoxo


----------



## waiting2012

Just a quick note.. Jenn gets to go home today!!! :happydance:

One baby down, come on Emma!!!!!! Your next Tanya!!!!


----------



## bnporter81

Jenn, my feet were sooo swollen with my last. I had some problems with my BP as well and it actually took me a week or so before all of my swelling was gone and I was back to normal:thumbup:Hope you get to come home soon....glad the two of you are doing well:happydance::flower:


----------



## TandA08

Hey ladies, just a quick check in after catching up on the 12 pages that I was behind on!!! 

Steph - congrats on the rising HCG numbers!!! Praying this one is a healthy bean for you!!

Jenn, again, congrats on Cameron, can't wait to see more pics!! Hope you are doing well and that your BP has stabilized!

Hubby got my new car running last week on Tuesday - which also happened to be my bday, so I've been driving it all week and over the weekend too. I absolutely love it!!!! My bump has been dropping each day, and mom believes that Emma will be here soon, no way will she be waiting until the 28th. I had a lot of contractions again last night before going to bed. My next appt is on Tuesday, so we'll see if I've started dilating yet...

Mandy - so excited you got your u/s pics! Thanks for sharing!

Brooke - sorry for the pain you are going through with another loss.

Gotta run ladies - sorry, I spent all my time reading to catch up and now don't have time left to reply to much. I'll try to check back again in a day or so - instead of waiting over a week like this!


----------



## waiting2012

Yay Tanya!! I never did see what you got, but that is great!!

So did I miss your birthday??? :dohh: So sorry about that hun!

Happy Birthday (a little late)!!!! :happydance:

I hope lil' Emma is taking her cue from Cameron, to come on out!! I was exactly 40 weeks with Wes (he was my first)... I know for my mom, I came about 2-3 weeks late.. I should have been a February baby..OH WELL... She got a March baby instead..LOL.. I hope she comes soon--dropping is a good sign and so are the contractions..Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes! Hope you are dilating!! 

How is everyone else?? Andi--I hope you didn't get to hung over! LOL...

I have news... Not the greatest... Seems my latest blood draw-- 789--it didn't double so my lab results were being sent to Dr.Edwards (my ob/gyn).. I'm just waiting to hear back from his office.. Doesn't help that wednesday is a holiday...I'm just dealing with whatever may come... I've been having the worst backache today, my boobs are massively swelled, and still nauseas in the am..But hey, I half expected something like this...I didn't think my labs were bad, but I didn't think that were that good...Maybe just a slow riser..I don't know... I'll update as soon as I hear from Dr.E's office.. :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl:...Just realized my latest numbers... 7-8-9... Reminds of a joke..why is 6 afraid of 7? Because 7 ate 9... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

All kidding aside.. Dr. E's office called me. They want more labs drawn, but not until next week. They scheduled me an appt to have an u/s done in 2 weeks. According to his nurse, he's not pleased that I haven't prevented getting pregnant, and I asked her what his opinion seems to be according to her. Got told, it doesnt look favorable. Thats why he's in no big hurry to do labs or the u/s sooner. 
Kinda hurt my feelings, but Im keeping my wits about everything. I mean at least the numbers went up not down..no point in stressing about what cant be controlled..

On a plus note, my doggy is about to bust! Not sure when she is due, but soin I imagine... 
Sorry for typos on my phone..

Jenn, did ya get the pics from FB?, if not I can put them here tomorrow, for ya..

Love ya guys! Supper duty calls.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well....I guess we shall see if this whole study thing works out :) 

If you are accepted into this study, you will receive the following at no cost:
Mini IVF or Conventional IVF treatment, including:
* Medical consultations
* Blood tests
* Ultrasound exams
* Local anesthesia
* Semen analysis (if applicable)
* IVF procedures: egg retrieval, fertilization (ICSI), assisted hatching and embryo transfer(s).

You or your insurance company will be held responsible for the costs of:
* Pre-screening testing.
* IVF medication
* Intra-venous Sedation (optional)
* Local monitoring at an outside facility (optional)
* Transportation and/or accommodations to New York City.

https://www.ivfclinicaltrial.com/patient/ivf_screening.php

https://www.ivfclinicaltrial.com/patient/medication_used.php

https://www.ivfclinicaltrial.com/patient/scheduling_iov.php

During your first visit:
&#8226;Researchers will review and explain all aspects of the study with you (and your partner, if applicable) and answer all questions before asking you to sign a series of consent forms that confirm your participation in the Study. You should not sign these forms if you have any questions that have not yet been answered.
&#8226;You will be provided with copies of the Consent Forms in an email so that you may review them and familiarize yourself with them before you come in.
&#8226;We will review your screening quiz (medical history forms) and IVF screening tests.
&#8226;You will undergo a physical examination and ultrasound to determine your overall reproductive health.
&#8226;If you are in a relationship with a male partner, he must be present during your first visit, as a semen analysis will also be conducted.
&#8226;You will have blood drawn to determine baseline hormone levels.
&#8226;If you are accepted into the study, you will return on day 19-24 of your menstrual cycle. A researcher will serve as a witness and will open a numbered envelope that will contain your randomization number. He/she will then inform you which study arm you will participate in, either Conventional Stimulation IVF or Minimal Stimulation IVF treatment.

We understand that the process of trying to conceive without success can be very stressful. This is why the Research team at New Hope Fertility Center would like to make this experience as pleasant as possible. Please do not hesitate to contact us if you have any questions or concerns.

For Participants outside the New York Metropolitan Area
We welcome participants from all over the country, however, please be aware that all participants are expected to be able to attend all visits at our Manhattan Clinics. These visits include monitoring, procedures, and follow up visits. Anticipate 20-25 visits for your duration of the study. Researchers will work with you to arrange any monitoring that can be done in participants' local areas, but there are no guarantees. Please keep in mind that the study period may take 2 to 6 months.

Treatment is tailored to each individual patient based on hormone levels and response to medication. This personalized care makes it difficult to predict exact visit or monitoring dates.

Please be aware that there are only a limited number of spots available in the study and only a limited number of new candidates that we can see each month.

Thank you again for your interest in our program.


----------



## calebsmom06

Just wanted to say I am officially home finally! I am exhausted and going to go get some rest or shall I say as much rest as I can with a newborn. I will try to get on tomorrow and update/respond. Oh Steph, no I never got the pics on facebook:(


----------



## waiting2012

Jenn I attached them to the message.. Man, I will see what I can do...


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls

Jenn, glad you got to come home:happydance:How is Cameron doing? Can't wait to see pics!

Steph, I'm sorry your doctor was so crappy about all of that with the blood draw/U.S. I agree with you...at least the numbers are rising and not going down!! Sending lots of prayers and hugs your way:hugs::hugs:

Andi, the study sounds pretty cool:thumbup:When do you find out if you would be accepted?

Tanya, good to hear from you:hugs:Our birthdays must be close to each other...mine is the 24th:flower:Hope Emma gets here soon, happy and healthy!:hugs:

Not much to update on for me girls...same old, same old. Hope everyone has a great 4th in case I'm not on here before then:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Andi thats a lot of info!


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, welcome home! Hope you're able to get some rest, maybe not sleep, but rest, LOL. Can't wait to see more pics!!

Beth, yes my bday was the 26th.

Steph, I'm anxious to see what your Dr has to say. Sounds kinda crappy of him by what his nurse said.

My appt is in just over an hour and a half. We'll see if I've dilated at all yet. I'm ready for Emma to come! Yesterday I put together the swing, and the little bouncy vibratey seat thingy. The room is cleaned and re-organized - again. Carseat and stroller are in my new car! The stroller is there just because we have no place to store it in the house, and this way I'm not having to lug it in and out of the house each time I'm gonna use it somewhere, lol. But I was excited to get the carseat installed! We are literally just waiting on baby, and I am READY!


----------



## waiting2012

Well... Tanya--Its crappy, yes..But my heart has hardened enough--I half expected it..He really is a good doctor and means well, I'm sure..Its not like he came out and said as bluntly as I took it, but then again, I've worked around doctor's and nurses in a hospital setting--sometimes they are that blunt.. I keep thinking about my reading, I'm glad I had it done and all, but should I have another..? I mean my feelings lately about ttc have changed--in part to the reading--and the desire is there 100% (I think)..It wasn't when I got the reading done.. I wonder--am I stuck with the way things are until January 2013?? That no matter what I do, it's not going to matter, no matter what happens physically, emotionally, mentally--it's not going to matter? Why should a matter of 6 months change anything? Why should I have to wait another 6 months to know that my take-home baby is coming?? I'm not complaining, but then again what if she was WRONG. What if there never is another baby for us and instead months of heartbreak? I'm not looking for sympathy... I put myself in this position. I could have avoided certain times of the month, etc.. I chose not to..I tempted fate, and still tempt her, I guess what I'm most afraid of is that if I don't--January 2013 will come and go, and I will still be here mourning, and feeling "left out" as my children get older and move off or join the military. Maybe Jason is right, I feel a little "empty-nest" syndrome coming on..But only more so now.. I tell him again, and again... I wouldn't feel this way had he just let me get my tubes tied when Adrian was born. I was happy with just the two--no regrets but HE wanted me to stay open to the possibility of another..Now he waivers on the fence because he is looking forward to the kids getting old enough to go on with their lives. Its not fair, and I told him so.. So if this is not our take-home baby--I guess we'll (or I'll just keep trying.) I hope eventually God see's I'm not ready to give up, and just says to hell with it and lets me keep one.. 

I can't wait to hear how your appointment goes Tanya.. I hope you get good news!! Might try some of the tricks Jenn did--they seemed to help! :rofl:..

Jenn--I have the pics on my computer, but I wanted to wait till you gave the ok, to post them here since FB is being a butt and not letting you get them... Just let me know.. I won't have internet access tomorrow--we are off, but for sure thursday if I don't get back to ya today.. 
I hope everyone has an awesome 4th of July!! Be safe!!

Luv, Steph


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, keeping my fingers crossed...hoping and praying this will be your take-home baby:hugs:Gail could be right about her prediction and I know things can happen in life that can change our paths, but ultimately I know it's up to God and I know that he sees that desire in your heart:flower:Hang in there, hon:hugs:

Tanya, can't wait to hear how your appointment went!:thumbup:

Hope you all are doing well. It's 100 degrees but it's supposed to start cooling down some in the next few days:thumbup:Hope you all have a great and safe 4th tomorrow. We're probably not going to do a lot this year due to finances, so maybe just some sparklers for the kids or something.


----------



## calebsmom06

Feel free to post I dont mind, I just put some on fb but I am having trouble with time to do both sites


----------



## waiting2012

I will def do that, but the ladies will have to wait until thursday... SORRY LADIES! You will have to beft in suspence a few more days.. Heehee..
Jenn, I'm pretty sure youll like them for sure..:winkwink:

Not sure if Ill be on later... Quite tired and going to veg...

Love ya'll!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

a few
 



Attached Files:







memories 1.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 10









memories of pregnancy.jpg
File size: 59.8 KB
Views: 11









memories2.jpg
File size: 66.2 KB
Views: 8









cam 4.JPG
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 8









cameron3.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## calebsmom06

more
 



Attached Files:







cam6.JPG
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 4









cam7.JPG
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4









cam.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6









cam2.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 7









cam3.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## calebsmom06

.
 



Attached Files:







cam4.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5









came5.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Sorry I've not been around much have a lot going on here! Emmmm Happy early 4th :) ....and welcome home Jenn and baby Cameron :)


----------



## bnporter81

Jenn, soooo precious! Love the pics! He's adorable:cloud9:


----------



## AmandaBaby

So sorry i've not been on in a long while!!! The tiredness & nausea is still hitting hard :(
Just wanted to quickly pop in and say congratulations Jenn!!!! Cameron is beautiful!! Glad to hear you are both home and doing well :)

I'll try to get on over the next few days or on the weekend :)
Stay safe everyone, thinking of you all!! :) xxxx


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, love the pics!! He's absolutely perfect!

My Dr appt went fine yesterday. She was just happy that I've made it past 36weeks, and wasn't even worried about checking to see if I've dilated. Even when I asked her about it she said, "You're fine, baby can come anytime." I was a little bummed, hoping to find out whether I had dilated or not. Mom and I went for a 2 mile walk last night after dinner, afterwards, we noticed how much more I had dropped! Like, I can't even sit on my glider with my feet on the ottoman because my belly is in the way, I have to sit with my legs sooo far apart. So, Steph, I did the walk, and the ball bouncing, like Jenn did :haha: but I don't like spicy food, and I can't DTD - Dr's orders since my stay in the hospital. So, I guess we'll just keep walking until it works.

Happy 4th of July everyone!! Have fun and be safe!


----------



## bnporter81

Happy 4th everyone!:happydance:

Tanya, hope the little one comes soon for you:flower:


----------



## TandA08

Thanks Beth, me too! I was hoping she'd come today because it's hubby's grandpa's bday today (but he lives in Australia). I just thought it'd be cool for Emma to share his bday! Oh well... but I guess it is only 8:30am here, so technically, there's still time :rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Happy 4th of July Ladies & lil' man!!!!

Come on Emma!!! We are impatiently waiting on you!!!
Keep up the walking! Thats what made me go into labor with my first! 

Not sure what we are doing today... Adrians dog had 5 puppies! Born between midnight and 2am...
Their names are Dash, Cookie, July, Gypsy, and Lily... We are going to find good homes for them in about 6-8 weeks.. So for now the old dog we didnt think couldget pg...had a buttload...lol


----------



## Affyash

Ahhhhhhhhhh! Stupid computers! I haven't been getting email updates from BNB and I didn't check in and see what happens!? There are babies being born and I miss it!!!

JENNIFER! Congrats on the beautiful baby boy, he is so precious! I'm so glad it went quickly and you seem to have recovered well! I remember reading about you saying you had a horrible backache and I totally forgot to check back in but at the time, I said to myself, she's totally going into labor! I am so happy for you all XOXOXO!!

Tanya you are next girl, I predict the little lady's coming early for you too! Happy late birthday, I'm so sorry I missed it! Keep walking when you can and I'm sure she'll be here in no time! Big hugs and hope to see you guys again soon!

Steph hang in there honey, don't you dare give up yet. The baby could just be taking a little time to get settled before the numbers skyrocket. How are you feeling? Cramping? Spotting? Just rest and enjoy today off! I love the shiiiiiit outta you girl!

Beth I hope you're doing well too! We're going to be keeping 4th of July low key this year too! How are the supplements treating you, you started them right? They were a little weird for me the first few days but you get used to them. Love ya!

Andi that's great news about the trial study. I so hope you get in, it could be the answers to everything! What's happening with the girls? Anything? I'm so sorry I'm being so short, Quinn's climbing all over me and I have to go get ready so we can leave!

Everyone, I'll be back on this afternoon I promise! Love you all so much!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wowzers 5 puppies :) congrats LOL!! You shoulda named them all July names LOL Firecracker, Sparkle, ...ya got me LMAO cookie is cute tho LOL!!!

Anyways HAPPY 4TH OF JULY everyone! 

I don't know if I've told you ladies yet but me and DH talked we just dont really have the money for all those tests....it ended up being right around 2500 bucks plus the trips up there and back to FL its too much for now. Income tax if we don't have the girls by then I'm assuming we aren't getting them so we would try the IVF clinical trial. Its an at your own pace thing! I could schedule my first appt just dont have the travel money to get there and back home. Oh well....Its just not the right timing for God I suppose....

As for the girls you asked....I highly think we are getting them. I'm nervous and still don't think it will curb this feeling of wanting a baby....but maybe when we move and have a larger house...then we can figure out about one more LOL yes that would be nuts 5 kiddos someday.....but I think when the girls get a little older and all the kids are in school and I could get a job it would be perfect timing for another one. The baby would be 5 at that time shes 2 right now. I have a feeling we won't be here much longer though! I think in the next 2 years we will ask for a PCS...permanant change station! I wanna get outta here but we have 1 more year on the house before we can officially move well technically 11 months left :) WOOHOO! Anyways I've been so stressed about our money issue but I know God will provide everything we need, HE always has! I am just going to be relaxed this cycle. By the way the AUNT who is my friend decided it was best not to fight for the girls back and brought me all their things! I have ALL my girls things I now just need my GIRLS :) I'm SO HAPPY! Jason is really excited to I think...I have never imagined myself with 4 little ones running around but I think I am going to love this :) I have all these plans running through my head....like a chart for who does what chores daily...and even let the babies try a couple things....like Trysten who is 3 feeds the cat :) its the cutest.....just lots of plans! I hope everyone has a wonderful day :) I'll try and get some pics up soon of some things :) I need to, to show you our progress :)

On another note WHY would she bring all of their items over....if we weren't getting them!?!?!?! So Yes I DO BELIEVE we are getting them I will know more on July 11th at the court hearing :)


----------



## Affyash

Hi again! Looks like we've been quiet today! Oh well, serves me right, I should've checked in here waaaay before today!

Steph congrats on the puppy babies, I bet they're adorable! What kinds of dogs are they? That's so fun. How are you feeling? I hope all is well with you!

And Andi, that's great news about the progress with the girls, I so hope you really do get them!

Amanda it's good to hear from you I hope all is well!

Brooke are you hanging in there? I hope you're OK hun, I think about you often!

Mandy I hope you had a good Canada Day and camping trip! That was this weekend right?

Ugh, every time I sit down to write on the computer, Quinn wigs out and tries to sit on the computer! I guess my being on here today is just not meant to be! Happy 4th of July I love you all!


----------



## brooke1993

hi ladies,
I am sorry i didnt get on and let u all know my bloods from Mondays draw were 1709 and the dr seems happy with that,I go to ultrasound #2 on July 27th i wish it were sooner.
Jenn your son is ADORABLE!!Congrats!!!He is soooooo cute!!!
I know I have alot to catch up on but its 2 am and I am eating cereal and back to bed its a nightly thing for me and Aliah has been cutting molars so she has been very cranky.
hugs n luv to u all xoxoxo 
2406 1st draw before the bleeding and loss of one twin
1852 2nd draw 
1709 3rd draw
I have another draw tomarrow that i will have the results on friday am so I will update then but the dr said it can go either way up or down (like i didnt know this) but he feels optimistic so we will see.I said well why such another big drop if one baby is ok he said its normal that my body has most likely reabsorbed the 1st baby and things are now growing as a singleton pregnancy.He gave me a EDD of Feb 20th 2013 
I do still feel pregnant BUT am scared as some of my symptoms went away except i get sick everyday atleast once and my boobs are on FIRE or so they seem.And i feel very hot and am miserable.I am no longer spotting BUT had some gross stuff come out a couple of days ago sorry if tmi but it was like brownish / grey the dr said normal as long as it dont continue or smell.And i wanna apologize 2 u all for saying i would have an abortion i was just very mad and hurt and still am but have calmed down alot.Thank you all for being here for me :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Praying Brooke stick lil bean stick!!! I woke up sick this morning......and messed up tummy :( how lovely must be a bug going around. Not much to say right now.....we did get the bunk beds up now trying to sell things on CL for really cheap! Making room for BABIES :)


----------



## waiting2012

Ashe..You ought to get Q his own little computer! Not a real one of course, but they make an educational toy that looks like a laptop...:thumbup: Then maybe you could get some BNB time! :rofl:

Brooke--can't wait for your next u/s hun! I'm so glad things are going good now..And I know you wouldn't ever consider an A. so you don't have to worry about that--we've all been there hun! :hugs:

Jenn--I love the pics you keep posting of Cameron on FB! Makes getting on FB worth it--hint, hint to all you guys that don't use it...LOL...Hope his first Fourth of July, was awesome!!

Tanya--how are you?? In labor yet??? Damn, Emma--come on!!!

Andi--I'm so excited for you hun!! That's great about not having to 'fight' for the girls--sounds like your friend realizes where the best place is for them..:happydance::happydance::hugs:

Mandy---hope your camping trip was good hun!

Amanda--sorry that your still getting sick..Usually by now the m/s is gone... :hugs:

I had an alright 4th--stayed in bed mostly..My back has been killing me to the point I can't move, roll over, sit up..I don't know how I'm making it at work.. I took a Norco yesterday--basically low dose of Hydrocodone/tylenol..Seems to help and I don't get drowsy from it..I feel like my slipped discs are slipping more..:cry: I'm not anticipating good numbers next week--my sx are gone, no more nausea, no more sore or swelling in the boob area... I kind of think that is why my back hurts so much..Something is gearing up to happen..just not sure what.:nope: I'm ok though--I knew that when the numbers didn't double like they should--something was wrong. 
My emotions are so... :wacko: right now... I just found out that one of the girls (I mean girl as in the youngest of us here other than the baby room helper..) is pregnant... She's 4 months already and went today for her first appointment.. She has a 3 year old with my other co-worker's son; she is taking care of her 3 yr old's half brother since his mother split town and left him with her; the 3 yr old (her's) and the 2 year old (half brother/not hers)--well their daddy is having a fling with the neighbor next door at the apartment they share--and she's F'ing PG! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: My co-worker told me that J's not making a big deal about it in front of the kids because it's not her son's baby..Co-worker (R) doesn't know who's kid it is..Not sure but I have an idea because there was a man that was hanging around their apartment that was a friend of J's and her baby's daddy--and I think its his.. That would mean her baby would be mixed and if I heard right, J. is planning to give the baby up for adoption since its too late to terminate. I don't know why its so flipping easy for someone to just get layed once and end up pregnant?? AND NOT have problems with their pregnancy...Apparently everyone but me knew about it... I wish she would have said something to me, I feel like I could have talked to Jason--I would adopt her baby, but then again, it would probably be awkward.. :shrug: Anyhow...I'm in the naproom as she had her first appointment today and they are doing all her labs, u/s, pelvic, etc...I hate that I feel so damn jealous of her... I apologize if that sounds bad, but I just feel like geesh..:shrug::nope::shrug:

And yep, 5 puppies..Momma is a Chipoodle (chiwawa sp?)/poodle mix and the daddy is chiweenie (chiwawa sp?)/weenie dog... Cookie passed--Jason figured that one would because she came out butt first and her head was stuck and he had to pull her out by literally going in after her--UGH GROSS.. But the others were still kicking this am... Jason said the same thing Andi did..He thought we should name them after fireworks...LOL...I named Gypsy, and Wes named Dash (he's the only boy), and Adrian named the rest...

Will try to get the pics of them and post them for you guys...:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

The puppies...:flower:


----------



## waiting2012

Aweful quiet today..Seems like its been that way since yesterday afternoon...

I'm feeling better, my back quit hurting.. So glad its friday too! 

Hope everyone has a good day!

Love to all!:kiss:


----------



## Affyash

Sorry girl, don't be lonely! Your puppies are adorable, I want one or two or three...

I love babies of all kinds!

I'm so glad you're feeling better, have you had any spotting? Oh please little baby stay for mommy, she wants you so bad! Let us know how you are!

Andi I'm dying to find out about the girls we have to know soon right??

Brooke it sounds like your numbers are holding steady and doing what is normal for the loss of a twin. Big hugs to you and I pray it all works out. I totally understand your original comments, you were devastated. None of us thought you were serious, just very hurt and emotional. Hang in there honey we love you!


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies! It sure has been quiet on here the last couple days.

Ash, good to hear from you, and yes I hope to see you soon!

Emma has not made her appearance yet - obviously... but I have been walking each day this week. At least 2 miles at a time. Yesterday we actually went for TWO walks - 2 miles EACH! She's just not ready yet I guess.... Full term tomorrow!!! COME ON EMMA!


----------



## waiting2012

Yes, Emma! Come on now!! Tanya thats some little diva you have! :rofl:
Ashe, no spotting no cramps, nothing... I will have to wait till bloodwork next week... Sucks... I was such a wreck yesterday afternoon... I do feel better though.. Jason took me to Bellas for italian for supper.. Seems I didnt enjoy it as much as I hoped though... But the food was good..

Andi, any new word about the girls??? Im tickled for you sweetie!!!

Ill post more from my computer in a bit. Waiting on my lunch order from the cafe here in town....


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...hope you're all doing well.

Not a lot of anything going on here. Still taking my FertilityBlend supplements and hoping that I O. sometime soon...had a little bit of EWCM for a couple of days so that *might* lead to something. Not sure, though.:wacko:

Steph, I'm sorry your back was hurting and you were feeling down about everything:hugs::hugs:I hope today is a little better for you. Still hoping and praying that this will be a sticky little bean and stay put for you:thumbup:I agree...it's so unfair how some women conceive so easily who don't even want them in the first place:dohh:It would be great, though, if you could adopt that baby that she's going to give up...at least it would for sure go to a great family/home!

Andi, can't wait to hear about the girls! You must be so excited and anxious!:happydance:

Tanya, wow, she'll be here any time....so amazing. I hope when it happens that you have a quick, very easy delivery!:thumbup:

Ashe, I'm doing okay...yes, I've been taking the Fertility Blend about 8 days so far...haven't felt weird or anything from taking them so I'm just hoping they'll do some good soon:wacko:How are you feeling lately? How's the pelvic rest going?:flower:

Jenn, hope you and Cameron are doing great!

Mandy and Amanda, hope the MS is easing up for both of you and you're doing well. I'd love to see some bump pics!:happydance:

Hope all of you have a great weekend...got a lot to do here so I might not be around much, but I'll check in to make sure I don't miss something important...like a new baby!:winkwink:Hugs


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Brooke I hope you got good news today? I am PRAYING!

As for me the case worker called me back yesterday still just a waiting game. I am so pleased to know that the foster mom has taken initiative on Hayley since shes behind in some things for Kindergarten and is helping her get caught up on some things :) thank GOD. HE answers prayer!! For now its just waiting game after this court date on July 11th they should be placing them soon thereafter. I pray its before school though but the foster mom has enrolled her in a diff. county school system. I pray that they get them to us before school starts so we don't have to switch them schools :( that would suck b/c our school starts a week before theirs sooooo the kids would be behind. WHICH WOULD SUCK by a whole week I duno if they would count them absent or what for those days missed. Oh well :) I have got their bunk beds together.....we are going to wait until they come so they pick out their own sheets and pillows for their bed :) we want them to know that they have input around here at our house! We are so ready though....I was daydreaming last night about going shopping for their new clothes etc. :) I can't wait :)


----------



## TandA08

Steph, my mom made the joke today that the baby can't drop anymore than she has without falling out! Yes, she has dropped quite a bit and I can feel the increase of the pressure down pretty low. It really has to been soon, I can't imagine she'd sit this low for very long! I'm so impatient now...


----------



## waiting2012

Hey ladies on my phone, and it sucks.. 

Andi and Beth I am praying for you ladies!:hugs:

Tanya, I bet Emma will be here soon!!

Brooke, I hope you are doing good, hun! :)

Mandy and Amanda, we need some bump pics!! :) hope you ladies are doing good!

Jenn, loving the pics you post on FB of Cameron, he is sooo cute!

Ashe, I hope you are feeling ok hun! :hugs: I cant wait to see your nursery hun! Any news about names?


I spoke to R' today about J's pg since her daughter is R's granddaughter... J is using an adoption agency.. Im glad shes going to do that, but yeah it hurts that her willy-nilly actions were rewarded with a baby...:(
Some couple is going to be very blessed in 5 months but it won be us..:(




Well going to bed... Very tired. Hoe ya'll have a good night:)


----------



## Kahlan83

OMG! Jenn big congrats. I"m so sorry I've been horrible with not checking up on here. I"m so glad that everything went okay and you were able to avoid a C-section! Cameron is adorable!

Steph...so happy your numbers are going up.

Brooke, it's okay sweetie. I know how hard it must have been and no one upset with you. I'm glad your doc is optimistic!

Andi....I"m praying for you to get your girls!

AS for me...morning sickness seems to be pretty much gone and my appetite is back with a vengeance. I've gained back 3 of the 4 lbs I lost. i started feeling little one move this week so that's neat although he/she doesn't move as much as matty did at the same gestation... looking forward to my scan on the 12th and hopefully baby lets me see what they are....can't believe that I only have 22 weeks left.

My ankles swelled up today but not too badly but once I got home they came down a lot Still bigger than normal now though...so much for believing I could avoid that part this time. Trying to drink a lot so that the swelling will continue to drop.

I think my Quinn (my kitty) may have another eye infection. I'm going to watch it tonight and tomorrow to see how ti goes...the last time it was so bad she couldn't open her eye and she ended up giving it ot hte other kitties (no worries about that this time though :( ) she's not messing with it at all so maybe it's just that she has a watery eye from dust or something.

my camping trip was great, we had awesome weather and the kids were good for hte most part. I ended up getting a migraine but it was minor and went away pretty quickly

As for a bump picture, I"m afraid that won't come until much later. Because I'm a heavy girl my little bump can only be seen if I lift up my other belly and that doesn't look very flattering. Once I'm about 6-7 months I'll pop out and then it will be good.

I'll for sure try and get on more often. Don't want to miss out on Little Emma's arrival like I did Cameron's again...so sorry Jenn :(

Talk to you all soon. Lots of love


----------



## AmandaBaby

So so so so SOOOO sorry I haven't been on much!! :( My days pretty much involve working & sleeping lately!! It's crazy, I get home from work at about 5.30ish most afternoons and half the time i'm asleep by 6 or 7pm :\ crazy! I'm just so tired. I feel pretty good today though so i'm taking advantage of it!! I figure i'm never in the mood for sex anymore so given my upbeat feeling I let OH have it tonight hahahaha. It's usually really uncomfortable but it was actually good tonight :) Lol sorry if that's too much information  Haven't had much nausea today as well which is great!! Although it still comes and goes.. mostly comes -.- and i'm still throwing up usually every 2-3 days :( ergh!! My appetite is slowly coming back but not by much.. Hope it does soon though!! 

We went for an early ultrasound last Saturday to try and see if we were having a little boy or girl but the damn cord was in the way and bubba was pushed right up against my lining so we weren't able to find out :( I go back on Thursday though for a rescan so fingers crossed!! The lady did say though that if she had to guess, she'd say about a 75% chance of it being a girl :) Cannot wait to find out!! I wanna be out buying pink or blue things haha. I've already got so many toys on lay-by though it's insane  All the major department stores here (like Target) have toy sales in June/July every day and they do lay-by's until December so I went and put one on for about $350 of JUST TOYS!! Plus I have another one for $100 and we bought a few things the other day totalling to about $100 as well, so that's like $550 on TOYS... SO FAR!!! Hahaha oops, I figure though they they will most likely last baby the year because they range from different months :) A lot of the toys are gender specific though so I'll be able to take a few things back which is good :) 

I have my first antenatal appointment on Wednesday morning too!! So that should be exciting! :) And my proper 20ish week scan is booked for the 28th July when i'll be 21 weeks :) my private scan next week doesn't give pictures though so i'm hoping to maybe buy one or two. I think it's like $10 for one though :( Bit silly!

I think that's mainly everything that's been happening with me though!!

I've missed out on so so much over the last few weeks, I don't even know where I lost track, so everyone fill me in ;) gonna do my best to get on here at least every day of two so I don't get too much behind, fingers crossed my nausea and tiredness will ease so I can do so!!! 

So again! But even though I haven't been on, i've thought of you all constantly :) You girls are truly amazing!! :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Oh and here's a bump photo from 16 weeks & 6 days :) 
I had just eaten though so it probably isn't the most accurate photo!
I'll try and take a better one tomorrow :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-07-07 at 7.39.40 PM2.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TandA08

Mandy - glad your morning sickness is gone and exciting that you are feeling baby move!!!

Amanda - so great to hear from you and glad to hear that you are feeling better too! Sounds like you have gone crazy buying toys! Can't wait to hear what you are having, I vote girl too! :haha: Love your bump pic!

For me... well.... Full term today!!! Had AF like cramps from about 3:30am to about 8am this morning, down low and even some in the lower back. Then a bout of diahrea this afternoon. I've done nothing but sit on the couch and read today. I seem to be feeling better, and I'm tempted to go do some grocery shopping... But I might just wait till tomorrow... we'll see....


----------



## calebsmom06

sorry I havent been on much, I am sooo tired I stay pretty busy with baby and trying to keep things up. My mom will be here tues-fri so hopefully she will help:) Cameron is one week and 1 day already!

Tanya- for 2-3 days before I went into labor I was having diarrehea then, the night before my water broke I went grocery shopping and was having horrible back oains and hip pains and come to find out it was early labor that evening! I ate fresh pineapple that day and that evening had eggplant parm. which I found in the frozen section of the dept store, they say that helps you go into labor IF your body is ready, I didnt think it would really work but either it did or it was just coincidence:) Maybe worth a try:) Sounds to me like your body is ready. And at least those things are natural items I hear so many stories of people using castor oil and doing all this plain weird stuff that can actually hurt you. Also I used my big yoga ball and bounced or swayed my hips for 20-30 min each day the last 2 weeks:)

Steph when is your next doc appoint or blood results?

I cant stay on long baby is in my arms, he is already spoiled, when I lay him down he cries he wants to be on my chest, I guess he like to hear my heartbeat:) He even sleeps right next to me:/ He will start out in his bassinet but by middle of the night he is right with me. Guess I should enjoy it while I can:) Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggghgghhhhhhh!!!!!!
]>jdvxjvirnancirnsoxbtnwlsnrbrjdkwndofnrjakdjrbsiwbrbxidksmanrvtjfosnandjrnsjxjanrh!!!

That's how I feel at the moment :(
I spent all of yesterday trying to plan bots of our wedding that I got so stressed out!! When OH asked what I wanted for dinner I nearly cried coz my mind couldn't deal with it lol and then this morning I was supposed to be at work at 7.30 and I forgot!! So got in 30 mins late!!! Then we had a budget meeting for the new financial year and we have a lot of targets we have to do usually. Actually it isn't even that much. We only HAD to get 4 Converted sales a week and ask 20 people about a sale a day. Anyway, they upped it to 12 converted sales a week!!! And made it even harder about what we could ask people about!!!! :( I feel sp stressed, I just wanna start maternity leave!! :( Jenn how did you deal with having to make sales? Any tips? I suck at the best of times haha :( gladbro hearnyou and Cameron are both doing well too :)


Haha Tanya I most.definitely went crazy!! We hopefully find out on Thursday, fingers crossed!! 3 days!! Yay!

Well I hope everyone is well xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Tanya thats how I felt with labor with my Trysten :) I felt AF type cramps and thought I had eaten too much or something and kept blowing it off...if you keep having them get checked I wasn't in too much pain and got to the hospital at a 4 and 20 minutes later was a 6 cm....so things go fast sometimes when you don't feel they are going anywhere! I also got very sick and started to feel lots of nausea....and then wiped and blood....so thats when I freaked out I'd never had labor before except being induced...and it didn't go anywhere and didn't feel anything like with Trysten....Tyler is the one I was induced because my water had broken at 36 and a half weeks....so he was a little early :) But I pray baby comes soon Tanya :) this is exciting.

As for me today I've had lots of pelvic pain I think I give up....really. The birth control is making me very sick lately thats why I'm not on a lot anymore. I feel to crappy to do anything lately. Well I guess I better get in bed for now its nearly 1 am. Yesterday I was up more than 24 hours :( I was tired so I slept half the day woops!!! I've been crazy busy lately and me and DH also went out last night and had a blast.......well I am suppose to be off the BCPills on the 16th....so we are almost there. A week left!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...hope everyone had a good weekend:flower:

Jenn, my 2 boys always ended up laying beside me when they were really little...such a special bonding time. I'm glad the two of you are doing well. Is the swelling in your feet gone yet? I know mine took almost 2 weeks to go away:wacko:

Andi, sorry you've felt so bad lately...like you said, at least another week and you'll be off them. I hope you get some good news soon on the girls and then you can have fun going out and buying all kinds of cute little girly stuff for them....so exciting!

Steph, how are you doing? When do they do another test on your numbers? Praying for you that they go up, hon:hugs:

Ashe, any news on a house or are you just going to stay where you're at for a while longer?

Amanda, I loved your bump pic...and sorry that work is stressing you out so bad. Try not to let it get to you and just take one thing and one day at a time. Everything will work out:flower:Oh, and I bet it's a girl, too:cloud9:

Mandy, it's exciting to hear that your little one is moving around now. I think that must be one of the best feelings there is...and I understand about the bump pic. I'm not exactly on the skinny side either...I don't usually start showing good until around 5 or 6 months:thumbup:

Brooke, how are you doing? Any new news? Praying for you and little bean, hon.

Well, I had a big, almost 1 degree temp jump this morning, but I'm not getting excited over it yet because I went to bed at almost 2 this morning and then woke up 4.5 hours later:wacko:Guess I'll just have to wait and see what the next few mornings look like, but DH and I BD'd on Saturday afternoon and then again this morning so if I did O. already then maybe my chances will be decent:thumbup:

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, where to begin...:rofl:

Amanda--LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your bump hun!! I'm sorry that your bubba or bubbette wasn't cooperating with you during your last u/s... That just stinks..LOL... Sorry to hear about work--you def got the preggo brain and sleepiness going on! It will get better... :hugs:

Mandy--Glad that your trip went soo good! Don't stress about your bump hun! I'm a big girl too! I usually show a bit early but that's mostly bloat--not having much of that right now, so I don't know..BUT I'm glad things are going so good, and its so nice to feel the LO move around!:hugs:

Tanya--Now this is only my opinion--but I would be up walking, walking, walking...Sitting just alleviates the feeling of cramping, etc and may feel good at the moment-but let gravity do it's thing! Plus you might try the things that Jenn and Andi suggested! I had an extremely long labor with Wes, but my bff had very quick (2-3 hours including pushing) with her two..They almost made it before the doctor did! :rofl:..She never felt any contractions or anything like that--her waterbreaking was the only thing that told her the girls were coming..:hugs:

Andi--I'll be glad when you get off that BC! I hate that its making you sick hun! Still seems silly to me that they put you back on them..Seems like 2 steps forward, 1 step back.. How is everything coming a long in regards to the girls? :hugs:

Jenn--Can't believe Cam's already a week old! Time flies so much faster when they arrive, ya know! I'm still glad your sharing hun! Hopefully, one day we can all be posting baby pics on here! :hugs:

Ashe--How is the house hunting coming along? I think you mentioned that you may be stuck in your current house till the baby comes?? I don't remember--but I hope physically your feeling good, and the house thing will sort itself out! :hugs:

Brooke--How are you doing sweetie? I hope you are excited hun! We are excited for you!! :hugs:

Beth--That is great news about the temps! Remember--:bfp: in August!! I just know it's coming for you sweetie!!! Keep the bd'ing up if you can! It'll help! :hugs:

As for me--Had my labs drawn today--will find out wednesday what they are. Dr. Edwards spoke to me a bit about things--He said if the numbers do not go up, he still wants and u/s done next week. He will then figure out if this is a viable pregnancy, or one that he needs to help along as far as m/c'ing.. Talked about my back--it was fine for a while but today it started so bad again, and I don't like taking the pain meds so I used an anti-inflammatory rub on it--he said that may be just the loosening of the ligaments, etc but he can't guarantee that means all is good elsewhere. He didn't say anything about my not following his orders, but he did ask me if I had considered if and when at what point I want to to permentantly "stop" trying..In otherwords, tubal or vasectomy.. Kind of hurt because I figured he's the doctor, he should be trying to figure out why it keeps happening.. Oh well, I half hearted already knew one of us was going to have to get fixed if this kept happening.. :shrugg: I can't be fustrated about it, it is what it is.. I pray to God to make something happen--at this point I don't care what--just something..

Well, I won't be on much with my phone--its acting up really bad and we have to wait till september to get new phones... But I'll be here when I've got a good connection.. I'm going to check on my FB stuff, and will try to make it back later..

Love and hugs ladies!!

Sorry if I forgot anyone! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kahlan83

Hey ladies.

Nothing new and exciting going on with me....

I had a mild migraine this morning but I think it was because I had onion rings ad fries yesterday but didn't drink a lot of water. when josh got home he told me to take a nap so I feel a little better but my head still hurts a bit.

Baby is moving a lot so I'm happy for that. Still a little worried about baby...just because of the risks of spina Bifita in my family and the fact that for the first 3 months I couldn't keep anything down including my pre natal.

Thursday is the level 2 scan but here in Canada they don't tell you gender right away because of legal repercussions so I have to wait until my actual ob appt on July 25th...at least that's what usually happens but I guess we'll find out for sure.

My belly is a lot more rounder and harder but I think that's more just because baby is pushing all my organs up. I am getting more heartburn but it's still not as bad as when I was having matty and it's usually when I'm trying to sleep.

Matty keeps saying the baby's name is Alyson...so maybe that's a sign of a girl!

I'm praying for you Steph. In my heart I want to believe that this is your LO that you get to bring home. Don't be down, We're all here for you!


----------



## waiting2012

Lots of love to you Mandy! I love the name! Aly...??? For short?? :)

Hope ya'll have a good night!!

Lots of love ladies, till tomorrow!!:)


----------



## Kahlan83

waiting2012 said:


> Lots of love to you Mandy! I love the name! Aly...??? For short?? :)
> 
> Hope ya'll have a good night!!
> 
> Lots of love ladies, till tomorrow!!:)

yeah that's what we were thinking but we're avoiding calling the baby anything but baby right now until we know for sure....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I haven't heard anything on the girls probably won't til after the 11th. We will see what happens trying not to think about it making myself pure sick waiting and not knowing and PRAYING everyday. I've been so sick so I decided hell WHY NOT PEE ON A TEST....oh geeze :( so last night I thought I saw something an said well NO WAY...I'm on birth control there is NO WAY....ok IM CRYING dammit :( grrr.....I'm SO EMOTIONAL so I took two today....this morning was negative but I swear.....theres a line an I duno...could BCP cause me to get false pos? I duno maybe its just evaps who knows at this point!?!?!?! GRRR!
 



Attached Files:







A1.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 9









A2.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6









A3.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 7









A4.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6









A5.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TandA08

Steph, mom and I have been walking 2 miles a day - except yesterday when I was feeling pretty sick again. 

Jenn, I have one of those exercise balls too, and have been sitting on it daily. I seem to get pretty strong contractions at their worst in the evening. My next Dr appt is on Friday, so I'm hoping they will check me this time to see if I've started dilating yet!

Other than that, that's all that I've been up to. Mom and I try to get out of the house each day and do something, yesterday was a grocery shopping trip to Costco, the day before was grocery shopping at the regular grocery store and at Target for the smaller items. Plus our walks like I mentioned. I really am just ready for Emma to be here... tired of the waiting game, tired of the discomfort. Baby has dropped so low, I just can't imagine her hanging out there much longer!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--I def see something on those hpts! I'm not sure I'd call them evaps--I mean they are thick and compared to the lines on the opk--they seem to have a pale color too..Maybe your sick feeling is morning sickness?? :winkwink:... I think it would be wonderful if a bean made its way in there despite all that has been going on!! Fingers crossed hun!! So tomorrow--we'll know about the girls huh?? Can't wait!! I'm so excited for you!! Seems like everyone has something to find out this week...You'll find about the girls, and I'll get my numbers back.. Tanya has an appointment coming up, so does Mandy! Hope I have good news so I don't spoil it for everyone else...LOL

Tanya--keep it up hun! We are rooting for you!! I hope you aren't one of the first-timers that goes 2 weeks late..UGH..That would SUCK!! :hugs:

Jason has been worried about me, and now he's got me wondering..I've not slept walked since I was a kid and even then I only did it like once or twice... He asked me last night if I was feeling sick, I told him I felt fine, just tired.. He said I was up 3-4 times in the middle of the night, but I only remember getting up at 445am to pee and then back to bed until my alarm went off at 545am.. I hate to think I'm getting up wandering around the house all hours of the night and don't remember doing it..SO who knows...Might explain why my back hurts so much again lately--I'm getting up in the middle of the night..God only knows what I'm doing..LOL..

Going to my FB games as usual, but I'll try to check back in a bit..
Lots of love and hugs!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I doubt I'll know for 100% where the girls will be placed but I will find out a few things more about the case :) that will be helpful :) I still gotta get pics an put on here of their bunk beds so far. Next payday going to try and get a dresser to put in their room :) just in case I don't wanna just get them and not have money to get what they need I wanna buy bits and pieces here and there that we can afford :)


----------



## waiting2012

Sounds Great Andi!!

Have to get back to work..UGH..Its only tuesday...:(
:rofl:

Everyone have a good night, if I don't make it back today! :)
Love and Hugs! :):):):hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Hope everyone is doing well...nothing really new except that I discarded that 98.2 degree temp from the other day. Back to waiting, waiting, and more waiting:wacko:

:hugs:everyone


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies! Well, it was a super hot day yesterday, got up to 100(F)!!! So needless to say mom and I didn't go for a walk... It's supposed to be slightly cooler today, so hopefully we can make it for a walk this evening.

Sure quiet on here, hope everyone is well!

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Good Day Ladies... No news yet, and I haven't had the chance to call Dr.E's office..I hope court is going ok for Andi! Tanya, sorry it was too hot to walk yesterday, here's to hoping today is better...:hugs: Beth, any particular reason you discarded your temp? I hope something happens soon for ya!! :hugs:

I hope all you ladies are doing good..This has been a shitty day today so far.. One of the puppies kept me up most of the night crying even though it's momma was right there; my phone rang here at work went to silence it and whacked my head hard on a shelf--I haven't felt right since (dizzy, etc) OH Well.. Then got my ass handed to me about a cabinet that my boss and I discussed moving a long time ago--needless to say I had moved it a F'ing week ago and she just NOW noticed it! :growlmad: so anyways, we have anchors on the cabinet to keep it from being a topple hazard and I had screwed them temporarily--she was pissed about that-and now wants the f'ing cabinet moved back, BUT instead of me just doing it--she wants me to get our church handyman to come and move it, and screw the anchors back in place. She doesn't give a flying rats ass that it looks better where it is and makes for a better placement of a "center" for the kids. She could have chewed my ass and said get the Church handyman to screw the anchors in better for you--F NO! I'm so sick of her..Why did I even come back here? I know there are a lot of other jobs I can do, and now I'll probably get wrote up, yadda yadda, but she can't afford to fire me, my parents are referrals from other parents I have had--lose me--she risks losing kids too.. :doh: I give the F'-Up.. My head hurts and my emotions are all screwed.. Sorry for ranting... still feel shitty, but at least its out there... 
Hope ya'll are having a better day than I am...


----------



## Kahlan83

hi Ladies...

Andi...I for sure see lines on both the Pg & the OB tests. they kind of look like mine started out...so F'x

Steph I'm still holding out for you and i pray that you get good news.

Well, the technician said that she was pretty sure that we are having a little girl!

I have to go back on the 26th because they couldn't get clear pictures of everything and they'll be able to confirm for sure if she was correct about the gender.

What she told me was that they're not allowed to tell you unless they're sure and she said she saw most of three lines but her little legs were tight and high so it blocked the rest of the view so there's still a chance there could be something a little extra hiding but probably not.

i did get a profile picture but We're just having lunch and then heading to the zoo so I'll have to scan it and post it later...it's not the clearest picture but she had her little hand right on her cheek which made it difficult to get good pictures of her face.


Josh and matty got to come in and see. Josh has already started to worry about boyfriends. lol.

I hope everyone else had a great day!


----------



## TandA08

Oh Steph, I'm so sorry about your rough day yesterday! Hope you're feeling better today! :hugs:

Mandy!!! How exciting - you're little girl!!!! Can we say..... BABY SHOWER!? I sure hope you get to have one!!


----------



## bnporter81

Mandy, so exciting about your US...you must be anxious to find out if it is in fact a girl!:cloud9:

Steph, I'm so sorry you had a rough day...I hope your head is better today:hugs:To answer your question, the night before I got that high 98.2 temp I didn't go to bed until 2 a.m. and then got up around 6 so I don't really think it would have been accurate...that's why I discarded it.:thumbup::thumbup: On a bright side, I guess, my temp has been staying between 97.2 and 97.5, but mostly 97.3...it's been that way for a little while so that's a lot better than the way it's been my last several cycles:thumbup:

Tanya, how are you feeling? Do you think it's getting close?

Jenn, hope you and the little one are doing good:hugs:

Ashe, how is your pelvic rest going? Anything new going on?

Andi, any news yet on the girls? Have you taken any more tests to see if they've gotten darker?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

All negatives :).....I give up on the pregnant thing :) i want the girls hehe :)


----------



## Kahlan83

I ended up telling my mom to not worry about having a shower...if anyone wants to buy the baby something they can but I don't want anyone feeling obligated and it will just be more trouble than it's worth....besides with the baby coming so close to christmas, it will just be added expenses for people at a hard time of year.

My SIL is going to be sending us some clothes since both my nieces were born in late fall and my GF's sister had a little girl last december so she'll probably be giving me some stuff too. It's going to be hard not to go and buy cute little summer outfits, cuz by the time she'd be ready for them she'd be like 6 months old....

I actually had some pickles today...Josh made fun of me and i just said...I liked pickles before I was pregnant so shut up.

so almost half way done....20 weeks on Sunday!

I"m sorry andi. I thought i saw lines on those tests....let's pray for you to get your girls!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I thought I saw lines to an thought maybe a miracle would happen but it didn't. Last day of birth control is July 16th. Then go to appt. on the 19th I do believe...its in the kitchen written on the calendar. Just ready to get this one last cycle over with....I'm tired of waiting :( its just too hard to do anymore. I hope I don't get so sick this time from the HCG shot like I did last time.

So well my neighbor had her baby......and I heard so much shit shes said about me and Jason and how Jason needs biological children etc. WTF is she so concerned with our life for. She should be worried about her new born not about what me and Jason are doing with our lives. Come to find out her husbands been beating the shit out of her and I think shes jealous b/c Jason took responsibility by taking my two kids who weren't his and raising them as his own. So I guess shes jealous because I have the great guy who helps me around the house, who cares about his kids, and wants to spend time with us when she doesn't have anything like that. NOT MY PROBLEM she needs to grow up....shes the one who was 8 months pregnant and told me she wished she'd had an abortion when she had the chance. Well apparently her baby "looks black" from what her fiance told the neighbor across the street...and hes WHITE lol....so I guess shes got some explaining to do?!?!?!? WHO KNOWS LMAO...I could care less but why does she care about me and my house...she needs to be minding her own damned business!


----------



## brooke1993

hi ladies I am sorry I haven't been on my aunt has been ill and so has hubby they both started with strep throat and it has been awful,Also we lost the internet for a few days as comcast was having problems.
Anyways I have had 2 draws since the last

2406 1st draw before the bleeding and loss of one twin
1852 2nd draw 
1709 3rd draw
3744 4th draw
7213 last draw so dr said he will see me on the 27th.I will catch up soon.I have been literally up seems 20 hours a day with the baby and my hubby and aunt and then the animals to feed and water and clean up after and the cooking and well u get the picture.I am drained.hugs and love


----------



## waiting2012

Great News Mandy about the GIRL!!! :girl: Tickled pink for you!! 

Tanya--Seems we are waiting still!! :rofl:... Oh, Emma..COME ON!! :rofl:

Brooke--The numbers are great!!! So glad things are settling with YOU emotionally, etc..You seem to be in a better place even though your aunt and hubby have been sick..

Andi--bummer about the tests, I really thought something was there for ya!:hugs:

Beth--Have you tried using one of the FS Tests that First Responce makes? I used one and it was rather interesting.. I think you use on day 3 of your cycle--not sure that would help if you aren't having a cycle yet.. :doh: But maybe it might be good to check with the doctor... I just know your August :bfp: is looming--in a way I pray that it is but for selfish reasons--I was told January for a successful conception and baby--I guess I just want to know that its still there as a possibility.. Big Hugs hun! :hugs:

I know ya'll are wondering about my numbers.. Not so good... 1152.. Its increasing, but not doubling like it should.. Dr. E's nurse said--u/s next wednesday in the morning and we'll discuss what he finds. He is still leaning to a non-viable pg yet again.. Weird thing is--I've cried so much lately, I don't have much left in me as far as this goes... No woman should have to feel so damn numb and complacent with miscarrying. Jason thinks I need to go and talk to someone about my feelings--ummm... I need to be able to talk to him, but he doesn't see why I want another--he's willing to keep trying for me--but I feel sometimes he does it out of obligation rather than love for me and the thought of actually having another.. Oh well.. Can't win them all...

Going to my FB--been staying busy with my games--which I'm sure Andi and Jenn and Mandy--can back up!! :rofl:

It's friday!! So happy friday ladies!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LMAO emmm yes GAMES haha thats what I've kept busy with lately I have ultrasound later today.....I just want something done about the pain my side is killing me an my back is killing me now to point of tears.....I'm on the BCPills still gahhh an seems like I'm gonna have my PERIOD soon...how lovely :(


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, oh my gosh, I've never heard of First Response having a test like that...I just went to research it and I think I'll try it out when I get to CD3 again.:thumbup:Thanks for telling me about it:hugs: I had a lot of EWCM a little while ago and my OPK has gotten darker. I always hope when I get both of those together that I'll O. soon. I've been disappointed a lot in the past when I've had that happen, but I'm trying to stay hopeful.:thumbup:

Sending lots of love and prayers for you on Wednesday...I hope you get great results from it, hon:hugs:And hey, at least your numbers are going up instead of down...I think that's a great thing:thumbup:

Brooke, fantastic news about your numbers:happydance:So happy for you:flower:

Tanya, I think your little girl is waiting until my sons' birthday:haha:One was born on July 20th and the second was July 26th...hopefully for you it will be soon. You must be feeling so miserable. I know how hard summer babies are...I've had 3!:dohh:

Have a great weekend everyone....love and hugs:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thank God its Friday!! I am trying to find a job b/c IM BROKE lol....it SUCKS....but its true....I'm so irritated at myself its kind of my fault! But I dug the hole I'm gonna halfway dig outta it...Jason caused some with the truck thing....the payment is big, the insurance is bigger, and ehhh the gas bill is OUTRAGEOUS....gahhhhhh....shoot me. So anyways I applied to 3 places PRAYERS PLEASE....one job I'd love to do its on base an its Hertz car rentals I could handle that! Then another was Staples and the other was a clerical worker inputting data into a system ;) I could handle that to its data entry at the docs office :) I would love it! I PRAY I GET ONE OF THEM!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Oooo well its almost time to get going to my appt. Will talk to everyone later on :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm home.....bahhhh :( I apparently DO have a cyst and the doc was apparently RIGHT....2 inches on left ovary :( my goodness can I catch a break. I guess I'll know in a few days what we are going to do about this one! The tech told me "I didn't show you this or tell you this but there is your problem and its a 2 inch cyst on the left ovary...." I was like OMG thanks for telling I won't say nothing....and I won't but I will be telling my fertility doc next week when I go see him again. Thank GOD I got an answer and I'm not imagining crap she said normally ladies with cysts that large come in hunched over...she said I duno how your not...I said it hurts but I can handle the pain I'm used to it by now had it for 5 weeks about now!


----------



## waiting2012

Good Luck with the jobs hun!! Hope your u/s goes well sweetie too! 

Thanks Beth--yep, the numbers are going up, just not doubling like they should.. I like my hot :blush: ob/gyn but when you get past the "hotness"--I realize he's like every other doctor that "thinks" they know best... :growlmad::( I think Jason is going to go with me..I don't know why--but I'm glad he has nothing else to do right now, so he can be there good or bad... The tests are pretty interesting--I've done them a couple of a times--I know the deal with them is--you don't want to have a line in the test area and if there is--then it needs to be lighter than the control line. It measures the amount of FSH *which has something to do with egg reserves/quality etc..* I know my last couple of times of using them--I had a line in the test area but it was still in the good to go range.. Nice thing is if I remember right--I think I had gotten a hpt with them...LOL...At least you'll know cause if the test line is darker than the control or as dark as the control than you are supposed to let your doctor know... :)

I'm just piddling right now, waiting for Jason to pick me up from work--he had his THEA test today--didn't get done with it till about 2:00pm--brought me a cherry mash :) and a cherry pepsi--didn't ask for the pepsi, but Heh... <3 and then he went to his aunt's house... Think I'll see how my games are... LOL..


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--I guess that is as good as luck as any with your u/s... :( At least you know you weren't crazy, and maybe it will be a quick fix.. FX'ed for ya hun, and lots of prayers too!:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Sooooooooo..... I just got home from my Dr appt and.....

Finally dilated to 1cm! *BUT* still high and thick :dohh:

The Dr gave me a weight estimate of the baby, said she's probably 7 to 7 1/2 pounds right now, and she can't believe that after the scare 3 weeks ago, that we still haven't had the baby! Then she proceeded to tell me that I have a very narrow pelvis... GREEEEEAAAAT! And she also said "Let's try and get this baby out before she gets to 8lbs. I sure hope that after all this we don't end up doing a c-section." Now I'm even more worried about the whole labor part....... LOL

My actual due date is the 28th, but the Dr said that Monday the 16th she is on call, and that it would be a great day to go into labor on that day :haha: My next appt is next Friday the 20th - if Emma hasn't arrived before then.....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awesome news Tanya...same thing happened with my youngest and I went 2 weeks late they stopped my labor twice through the injections.....but darn if he stook around way long after that LOL ...and now thinking about it it was only ONE week late I'm blonde LOL


----------



## Kahlan83

hi ladies.

Tanya...don't lsiten to the doctors when they say you have a narrow pelvis. Not that I'm a medical professional but it's not an acurate thing to say to a woman. i read this book by a well known midwife who says that when doctors say that it's complete BS because women have been giving birth vaginally for centuries even before Doctors delivered babies. all different shapes of women. Just don't let them talk you into a C-section unless Emma really is in trouble. I was too impatient and that added to my own cs. My doctor says I have about a 70% chance of having a vaginal birth this time.

Doctors seem to prefer women to have c-sections because it gets them out of L&D faster and it means more money for them. In the grand scheme of things, Matty came out healthy and that's all that mattered but in hind sight i should have just waited it out and let my water fully break on it's own.

Emma will come when she's ready and I have confidence in you that you can do it....and btw, they can't tell you exactly how big baby will be. they told me matty would be close to 10lbs...he was 8lbs 9oz...and technically he came a day after his due date.

Brooke, so happy that your numbers are looking good but I hope your family gets better soon.

Steph...regardless of the fact that your numbers are doubling don't give up hope. I read many times that not every woman has normal numbers for the first little while. I really hope they find a beating heart and then your doctor can go shove it. :haha:

Andi. For sure girl, praying for you...for a job and for some resolutions for your girls and the cyst. I still believe that things are going to work out for you...one way or another.

Beth. I hope everything is good for you!! F'x.

anyway for me, everyone is excited about Alyson. She's been moving quite a bit, especially to music....just like Matty did. it's still kind of amazing to me that there's a baby in there moving around now. I know I still owe you guys the picture I got. It's not very clear but I will post it tomorrow night. We're going with my MIL to some safari park in Niagara so we'll be gone pretty much all day.

Still working on getting my license. Josh says he wants me to go to young drivers just for some more in car lessons. At least he's not giving up on me completely. it's a work in progress. I still have until November to get my G2 (second part of the license system here in Canada)

anyway, heading to bed soon. Keep us updated about Emma!


----------



## TandA08

Thanks Mandy for the confidence!!!

Soooo after my update on Friday, we had dinner, then went for a 2 mile walk then hung out for the rest of the evening. I went to bed around 10:30 and had a very hard time falling asleep. At about 12:30 I was woken up by some pretty strong contractions and some mild period like cramping in the front and low low back - like tailbone low. I tossed and turned for 2 hours. The contractions were about 5 minutes apart. Finally at about 3am I called the hospital and spoke to a nurse in labor and delivery. She said to time how long the contractions were lasting, and if they were 60 seconds long then I could come in and be checked. Or that if I was just too uncomfortable I could come in at anytime. She said to try and wait an hour and see what the contractions did. So I went back to bed and timed the contractions. They were lasting 45 to 50 seconds and were only 2-3 minutes apart! So by about 4:30am hubby decided to take me to the hospital. While I was hooked up to the monitors, I had contractions coming every 2-3 minutes, and sometimes even every minute apart. The nurse checked me and I was still only dilated to 1cm maybe barely over. They were calling the on-call Dr and while we were waiting to hear back, the contractions slowed to every 5 minutes. So when the Dr called back, the nurses were told to send me home since I hadn't progressed.

So, I am home and have been walking as much as I can, mom and I went for a 1 mile walk last night. I was told that if the contractions continue and I want to be checked I can go to the hospital at anytime, the nurses don't mind at all. And obviously if my water breaks than I am to go in right away. My next Dr appt isn't until Friday and both the nurses at the hospital said I wouldn't make it until then. I am hoping they are right!

Well.... hope everyone is enjoying their weekend... sure was quiet on here yesterday...

:hugs:


----------



## Kahlan83

oh so exciting. keep us updated!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awwww TANYA!!!!! I hope baby Emma comes before Friday! I thought for sure she would be here by now! Eat some eggplant parmesean lol and some fresh pineapple and see if anything happens lol:) Your getting like I was being scared to death about a c-section! I went to the doc last week for a checkup with my blood pressure and my doc said, ' God works in mysterious ways, your baby was born 4 weeks early and is perfectly healthy. You had a hard delivery with a 7ln 13 oz baby, God knows what he is doing.' To hear that from a doc is amazing! I agree not to let them talk you into having a c-section, they cant MAKE you. Now if you try to have him naturally and there is a problem then yea go that route but as long as there isnt a problem try natural. The experience of really 'having' a baby is priceless! It is an AMAZING experience and to me the bond is so much better when you have to work for it:)

Steph-hope your numbers keep going up, I have heard where some levels rise slower than others so dont get your hopes down yet. And tell your boss to shove it up her a**!

!Kahlan! A girl! So far I am the only one with the boy on here! Come on now lol, My mom says we should try again for a girl lol. I told her I am not sure yet cause I wouldnt want to wait 5 years again and the cost of 2 in daycare would be extreme! and my luckj I would end up with a baseball team of boys. I love my boys:)

Andi how is everything working out with the girls and the job search? Hope it is going well. You should be finding out something soon about them correct? Hope they are able to take care of that cyst quickly and I hope once it is removed that you are blessed with a baby right away! I have heard where having cysts can release a hormone that will cause false positives on pregnancy tests.

Sorry if I forgot anyone, I have been really really busy with the baby/cleaning/cooking/errands/trying to get anything finished that I start lol. My mom was here this last week but she left 2 days ago. She helped a little bit, could have used her more but she wanted to stay 40 minutes away at a cabin on the beach in Port Aransas so I only saw her a few hours each day she was here:/ I hope to be able to start getting on here on a regular basis again but it is really hard and then I go back to work on the 1st which will make it even harder but I do always post pics up on my Facebook if anyone wants to see them:) My baby boy turned 2 weeks old yesterday! ALREADY!!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh BROOKE everything is looking so positive for you now! 

Beth how is everything going with you? 

Amanda-hope your sickness is easing up for you, it stinks to have to be sick through half your pregnancy:(
I was thinking you know someone could write a book about our thread that could be a HUGE insight to women trying to get pregnany or even who are pregnant:) Just a thought that went through my head:)


----------



## Kahlan83

Hey Jenn, Add me on Facebook. I'd love to see more pics of Cameron.

I'm under Mandy Godwin. and that's an open invitation for the rest of you girls that don't have me yet.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Totally does make sense that I was getting positive tests! I duno what they will do I guess we'll find out next week!


----------



## calebsmom06

I found you:) Id love too add everyone but with the name Jennifer Lopez people seem to have a hard time finding me:/ 
Andi-so hopefully it gets taken care off and no more tricks with tests will be played with you mind!


----------



## AmandaBaby

So, I planned to do a whole big announcement tonight but im sitting at work at the moment and im so bored! So here goes...

WE'RE HAVING A GIRL!!!! :D
Im so excited! Actually so is OH. He keeps referring to us as "his girls" its quite sweet :)
We've already spent (or I should say, I've already spent) so much money on clothes, they are gorgeous!! :)

Well I shall do ny best to pop on tonight and reply properly!! :) 
Take care xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've tested this weekend all negatives....so I guess....I'll see what the fertility doc says :\ I hate this waiting crap!


----------



## Affyash

Hello girls!!! So sorry for the long lapse, work has been crazy busy and then we went out of town this weekend. That guy that went out on disability for his foot surgery a couple months ago, came back for two weeks and then went out on disability again! He's a diabetic that takes really poor care of himself and I suspect they may have to amputate his foot. I feel bad for him, but he's such a jerk, it's hard to feel too bad. Anyway, I'm taking over his duties again and I feel like I never have time at work to get on here anymore!

I went to San Diego see my two best friends (one from childhood and one from college) that had their baby girls in Dec/Jan. It was great catching up and Quinn got to play with their babies and one of them has a 2 year old son too. It was really great.

My baby girl is growing every day, she's over 2 lbs now and already has hair I guess! I only have a marginal previa now but they've still advised me to be on pelvic rest. Well...:blush: we have been except for once. My poor husband says his penis is going to shrivel up and fall off! LOL! But it was really uncomfortable and I don't think we'll be trying again until after the babe comes!

House hunting still sucks as bad as it ever did. We put more offers in, lost more houses and so and and so on. My mom is letting us continue to stay at this house for as long as we need, she's not interested in selling it yet anyway. I'd much rather move and get a nursery started soon but we'll take whatever we can get. I'm grateful for having a nice home in the meantime.

Oh and we've been discussing names even more...the big contender right now is Daisy...Is that too much like a dog's name?? Cause I kind of love it! So, there's Daisy Marie, Holly Marie, Avery Marie and Amelia Marie. Anybody like any of those more than others?

OK, enough about me...

Steph honey, it's great that your numbers are still rising, like the others have said, sometimes numbers don't quite double but things are still going fine. It's super positive that you haven't had any spotting and cramping. Hang in there, do not give up!!! When is your appt this week? And screw your boss, she sounds like she's difficult. Ugh! Hope everything else is great with you!

Tanya that's crazy Emma's still not here yet (but I would've killed you if she came and you didn't text me! LOL) Try to keep walking...OH and I just heard that one of the best methods for getting the hips open and ready for labor is squats. Def do about 30 squats a day, I don't think you'll regret it! Hope this heat isn't too unbearable for you! And don't worry too much about a c-sec, I'm sure you can do it on your own and in the worst case scenario, if you can't, I PROMISE you it's not that bad. I was pleasantly surprised!

Jenn, your new pic of Cameron is so freakin' cute, I just want to kiss all over his cheeks! I hope all is going well with getting adjusted to him. Glad your mom came to visit but wish she could've stayed longer. :( And I agree, you have to have more babies...even if it's a football team! :)

Amanda, a little girl! Yay! So exciting!!! That's why you were so sick the first tri. What names are you thinking? That's great that you've already bought her so much, you're sure to be super ready once she comes! What a lucky little girl to have a mommy who wants her and loves her so much! :) Hugs!

And Mandy, you too! We're all having girls woohoo!!! I love the name Alyson, that's very pretty. Matty and Aly! :) Hope you're feeling better and better and that the sickness and headaches are staying away. I know how you feel about not having another shower...I think we'll just do a really small family one but not go all out like last time. Hope you're doing well!

Beth it sounds like you might be right around the corner from O'ing! I pray pray pray that you do and can catch that sticky bean this month. I remember using one of those FS tests Steph was talking about and it helped to bring up my morale. It was more about not timing things right than not having a good egg reserve. So hope this is the case for you! We're all rooting for you dear!

Andi, so sorry to hear about the cyst that just blows. I heard that cysts are usually caused by an egg trying to get released that never happens for some reason and then it just grows and grows. I had a cyst on my left ovary at the beginning of this pregnancy for awhile that I never felt...until they told me about it and then I felt the pain! Can't wait for an update on the girls so hope you get them! I mean, it's pretty for sure, right, it's just a matter of when? And your neighbor sounds like a troll...hope she doesn't cause you any more drama and stress!

Love you all and miss you very much! Hope I can get on more regularly soon!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea just sick of all my neighbors and their drama praying they all move away soon. Today I've been a wreck crying for no reason etc. I feel like AF is coming but its not time yet and I'm on bc pills have no clue what the heck my body is doing :( I've missed a pill on accident of my bc pills I hope it doesnt let me ovulate....ehhh if it did I'm CRAPPED for this assisted cycle. I think we are doing trying ladies.....its really becoming a heartbreaker for me and I've seen friends go through 2 babies on this website already it kills me to see them with 4 month old babies an get pregnant again :( if only I could just get ONE baby damn it :( ....I'm not trying to be a downer just feel really sad right now that me and Jason can't have kids and he feels the stress of it all as well :( Hes been showing it and talking bout it but acts like it doesnt matter....but I know to him it does!


----------



## TandA08

AMANDA!!! Congrats on a little girl!!!! Soooooo excited for you - I just knew you were having a girl!!!!! yaaay!

Ash, LOVE all the names! Annnd you're using my middle name hehehehe!

Jenn, love the new pic of Cameron - he's so adorable and I can't believe 2weeks already!!!

Well.... yesterday hubby and I walked around doing some errands and grocery shopping. Then mom and I went for a 2 mile walk last night. I bought fresh pineapple and used the core to make a smoothie (I read that the core has the most of the chemical the supposedly helps encourage labor) and I ate a ton of the fresh fruit too. Obviously didn't do much good yet.... Mom and I are gonna walk this morning. Oh and ladies.... I'm totally OK if we end up with a c-section. I'm not the least bit scared of it. 

Well, mom is ready for the walk, and I want to get out there before the heat comes!

Catch up more later.

:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Amanda that is so exciting you are having a girl:) If we all ever meet, my boy is going to have his hands full with all of these girls hgehehe.

Ashley-sorry work is so stressful right now with you having to take on extra duties. Soon enough you will be out enjoying your baby girl! Hope your able to find a house soon,I know doing nurseries is exciting!

Tanya-Hope it goes for you soon! The doc hasnt talked about inducing or anything yet? A friend of mine is having her baby tonight, they decided to induce her cause she is only 1cm dialated. She was going to be due 7/30. I cant wait to see your girl! I cant wait to get that txt! I had bought a big fruit tray from sams and ate all the pineapple and half the other fruit to the day i went into labor but like i say it could have ben coincidence. i was craving fruit that day.
I still think about how he was born 4 weeks early. He was born 1 day before the baby would have been born that I had an early miscarriage with. I know my HCG level went to 0 before I got preg the next month with Cameron but WOW its crazy. He is my little angel:)


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh Ashley I love the name Holly Marie....if I had a girl her name was going to be Arianna Siri:) Means Gods gift of love:)

Tanya enjoy your walk!


----------



## waiting2012

Happy 2 Wks to Cameron!! :)

Tanya--I hope Emma makes out soon!! I keep telling you--little Diva.. LOL.. 

Andi--Sorry its been hard on you hun..I know how you feel... I've actually quit going anywhere but this thread because it is hard to see ladies who have young babies and then BAM end up pregnant again.. I mean, I wouldn't be 'jealous' if my sisters had that happen, but I think its the sheer magnitude of those that have 1 month-6 month olds and they are stressing about the next baby, or they are getting pregnant so fast... 2 more days till my scan.. I think the stress of it all is hitting pretty bad..I'm tired, and noticed feeling nauseated at night right before bed and after getting up the first time in the am to pee.. I found a swelled up lymphnode on the back of my head by my ear saturday..:growlmad: explains some of the neck pain I had for awhile.. Anyhoo...I hope your appointment goes good with the FS :hugs:

Mandy--I love the name Aly (Alyson) and Ashe--The only name that stuck out to me was: Avery Marie.. Very fond of the name Avery... Daisy--Well... I think its "cute" but there is so many stereotypes to that name.. Like Daisy Duke, or yeah, a name for a dog.. SORRY... 

Amanda--GREAT NEWS!! CONGRATS another GIRL!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Thought of any names yet?? 

Brooke--Hope your doing good! :hugs:

I feel like I'm forgetting someone..Sorry if I have... I don't come into work this week till 9:30 and enjoying the chance to sleep in..:) I started feeling cramping over the weekend, but not spotting or anything like that..Going to go and play my FB games..Hee Hee...Being in the naproom has it perks..LOL :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I don't think they'll do anything this cycle b/c of the 6cm cyst :( its a little over 2 inches.....so who knows....I guess we'll wait an see what happens all I know is this shit is causing so much pain its unreal right now. I just want them to get it out ASAP!

I think we are honestly done TTC :( me and Jason are having a rough time :(......we just want things to hurry up and be done and seems like you take a step forward and about a dozen back!

Hoping and praying your scan goes well :)


----------



## Kahlan83

hi ladies.

Andi...i'm sorry your having such a rough time. I really hope that things get better for you in every aspect. lots of love!

Steph....I still ahve good feelings this time that your scan will show a beating heart. i'm praying for you and lo

jenn...yeah i would say that would be hard to find.... have you ever seen office space with teh guy whose name was michael Bolton? the only thing I had similar to that was when I was growing up, there was another amanda who had the same last name as me (my maiden name) and one time this girl came up to me in gym class "So My sister beat you up last night" and I was like "what? Do I look beat up?" i'll make sure to accept your friend request

ashe...so glad that it's only marginal now. dont' worry, my hubby says similar things but i'm just not into it at all with this pregnancy. With matty I wanted it all the time adn then at 24 weeks i was told no more because I was bleeding and it sucks big time. oh and I'm partial to Amelia myself out of all the names you mentioned.

Tanya....it's good that your not scared of a csection...it will be easier to accept should it happen however as my doctor told me, it's always better to go natural if you can. mine wasn't that bad either, I just hated that i couldn't do the things I normally too for granted...like sitting up. Either way, Emma will be beautiful and healthy and that's all that counts.

Amanda....congrats. looks like we're both team pink!

so for me... well I still get sick every once and a while but it's good for the most part...oh and i can for sure eat chicken again which is nice since that was my protein of choice most of the time. Aly is moving like crazy, especially to music and the vacuum. Won't it be a big surprise if we go in for the second ultrasound and they say, oh we missed something and Aly becomes Zach? haha, I'll be happy either way. hopefully she'll open her legs more (and that's the only time I want her to do that,...) and we can tell for sure. I really want to start getting cute little girl outfits.

Hubby is still kind of monopolizing the man pc so I haven't had a real chance to go on and scan the pic we got. Like i said though, it's not that clear, hence why I have to go back on the 26th

I hope everyone is having an alright day today. Love you lots!


----------



## TandA08

Mom and I walked 2 and a half miles this morning, and I'm sure we'll walk again tonight after dinner. I had another pineapple/kiwi/mango smoothie today at lunch. I got checked again this afternoon, and even with all the walking and pineapple and contractions (which have been a TON of them) I'm still only 1cm!! 

I did some reading online and it seems that the ingredients in the eggplant parmesan that Jenn keeps telling me to try is the oregano and basil. And since hubby won't eat eggplant parmesan, I've decided to make spaghetti with TONS of oregano and basil for dinner tonight! LOL I have some fresh oregano that I put in, and I also used dried oregano and basil - and I'm talkin' A TON of it!!! :rofl: I'll eat some more pineapple for dessert, and go for another 2 mile walk tonight. Yeah, I'm probably just being impatient, should just let Emma come when she's ready.... but jeeeeeesh....


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls....how is everyone tonight?

Ashe, I've always loved the name Holly!:thumbup:But they're all really pretty and I know you can't wait for your little girl to get here.:hugs:

Tanya, I bet it will be soon for you! Your super-duper-labor-inducing spaghetti just might do the trick:winkwink:FX'd for you

Steph, hope your cramping has eased up and you're feeling better:hugs:

Amanda, awww, a little girl! You must be so happy and excited:pink:Congrats!

Nothing much here...I'm going to use an OPK in a little while and see what I get:wacko:

Hugs everyone:hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Well ladies... I ate a ton of that spaghetti last night. It was super yummy, and I kinda overate, I ended up not feeling up to walking, mom and I had walked around all day yesterday and my feet were tired. About 4 hours after dinner I ended up with a mild bout of diarhea (probably all the oregano) and then just went to bed.

This morning I woke up in a new frame of mind. I'm tired of TRYING to make this happen only to be discouraged when there is no progress. So, I've decided, Emma just isn't ready, and if by the time she's ready she's too big for me then we'll just have the csection, and that'll be that. I'm causing myself more grief by trying to make it happen and then being let down by lack of progress. It doesn't help that yesterday the nurse who checked me was rather rude and cold. I'm gonna keep up my walks and exercise, but I think that's about it.....

Hope everyone is doing well.... I'll check back in tomorrow probably.


----------



## Kahlan83

I still don't like that Doctors automatically think that because a baby is bigger than 7lbs it automatically means you have to be cut open. 

Both my husband and his sister were over 8lbs and both were born vaginally and from what my MIL says rather quickly too. 

My advice is to just wait and see how it plays out and don't think about how she'll be born. I know you said that it doesn't matter to you and your not scared of a c section but you don't want to do that if you don't have to. I think your fine...besides she's not actually due till the end of July right? doctors have been wrong before about birth weight....actually all the time they are wrong. just keep doing what your doing...if at all, walking is good for you and that just make her weight stay average anyway.


Jenn...my hubby saw that I added you and facebook and said "You added jennifer Lopez as a friend on facebook?" He's such a goofball sometimes.


I wanted to ask...I've been finding that since I got pregnant my nipples have been super sensitive. Now when I was pg with my son, any breast tenderness was gone by the second Trimester but it's not going away this time....i wonder if that means i'll have more success with Breast feeding this time around....Just thought it was odd.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies for craps an giggles I took a test today I guess my cyst is giving me the lightest lines....probably a screen tilter but deffo something there lol.....Thursday couldn't get here any faster....this thing is KILLING ME!:coffee::cry:

I wasn't supposed to deliver over an 8lb baby because I had prior c-section so I was VBAC an the doc says the baby will be around 7lb....okay GREAT :) soooooo as I push him out the doc freaks an starts sewing away for a whole hour before my placenta could even come out b/c I was pouring blood....my son wasn't 7lb LOL he was 8lb 7.5 oz...and he ripped me to shreds LMAO!! I couldn't sit for 2 months literallY!
 



Attached Files:







well.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## calebsmom06

Mandy thats to funny about your hubby hehe and the girl with the same name as you lol youd think they would think about who they are really talkin about duuuh haha.

Tanya-Not trying to get your hopes up or anything but for 3 days prior to my water breaking I had diarrehea and like I said these things could all just be coincidence:/ Did the nurse say is you were thinned at all? Maybe your not dilating but if your thinning thats just as good because the thinner you are the easier you water breaks and if your water breaks no matter how much your dilated there is no stopping:) Hope she makes her apperance for you soon! I know your anxious and with all that walking your going to be back at pre pregnancy size by time you leave the hospital hehe! 

Steph-I bet you are very nervous about the u/s tomorrow! I will try to get on to see how it goes otherwise just text me.

Baby Cameron just started to cry so I will try to get on later. Love you all!


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry didnt make it here at naptime so on my phone.. Hope Emma makes it soon, Tanya! Mandy, no clue about the sensitive nipples..lol Andi, even on my phone, I think I see something! Ashe, and Amanda I hope you are doing good! Jenn, Cam is getting so big! He is absolutely adorable! 

I mainly just played my games at naptime today, kept me from thinkung about the a.m.

I want good news, and yes cramping eased up.. Hope to have good news for ever3one tomorrow...lots of love and hugs!!!


----------



## TandA08

My mom had been diagnosed with a narrow pelvis and she labored with my brother but it ended in a csection because he could not get into the birth canal and he was only 7 something. So it wouldn't surprise me if my pelvis is narrow too. But my mom is more petite than i am so i would hope to be able to deliver a bigger baby than she was able to. Either way I'm not too worried about that part of it. 
Im just impatient to have her here - healthy.


----------



## bnporter81

Tanya, hopefully Emma will come soon on her own without a need for c-section....I think it really depends on the person/what number the child is you've had. My first weighed 7.14 oz and took a lot of pushing with a medium amount of tearing, my second (also biggest) was 8.10 and a half oz...even though he was almost a pound bigger, he was by far easier than my first with only 15 minutes of pushing and minimal tearing and my last was 7.8 (he was also the only one who came 2 weeks early)My others right on time. He was also very easy with only a few short pushes. I hope it all goes well for you:hugs:Wishing you a quick, easy delivery:thumbup:


----------



## calebsmom06

Steph anxious to hear how your appointment went! Hope its going well!


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Ladies...
Wish I had some AWESOME, JAW DROPPING news...But don't :( 

Had more blood drawn, this time to verify what was seen. Nothing. Very thick lining, and what looked like the remains of a yolk sac. My dr said my cramping is probably due to the upcoming arrival of a full-blown m/c. It appeared to him that my body was reasorbing much of the reminents (his words, not mine) but that I should begin seeing some spotting or full on bleeding within the week if not sooner. I go back next week to make sure the levels are going down. My cysts look fine to him, no harm there. Another U/S too this time to make sure things are going naturally because he worries that to much scrapping around my uterus will lead to additional scarring that I don't need. He also said it appearred to him that my left ovary--looked to be about ready to release another egg??? WTH??? He said its not uncommon since my body obviously "knew" that something was wrong and was "fixing" itself... Seems to confusing to me, but he was adament that Jason and I NOT have sex right now until the levels are zero and if we do, we are to use some form of contraception. AGAIN, WTH??? Jason asked him how it's possible that this could be happening with the whole left ovary and such, and he explained in terms of how it relates to other women--Lets say...you miscarry, but your levels never reach 0 than start to rise again..That is because during the process of miscarrying--you ovulated again and if you have sex during that time--well..DUH.. Ok, the DUH part was mine... Funny though, I wish I had known all that before the dh had sex last night and this morning... :doh: Damned if I do and Damned if I don't. Looks like I will be seeing my gorgeous ob/gyn for the next 4 weeks... He doesn't think our trysts will do anything, but he wants to closely monitor everything since I obviously didn't know and that way if the numbers go down, and then back up he can be sure to do another u/s right away. I'm not upset about it. I've cried and cried, and cried enough the past 6 weeks. So... I don't know if its good that I secretly want to end up pg again or not.. There is part of me, that knows my body needs a rest, but I leave it to God to bless us or not... In HIS time, Right?? :(


----------



## Kahlan83

I'm sorry to hear that Steph.

Maybe a rest is what you need....either way we're all here for you no matter what you decide to do

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I am just glad of one thing..No matter what the situation as it may be.. It seems my body _is_trying to be normal. I'll take it for what it's worth.. Hey, I'm ok.. I have to leave it to God to do and know what is best right now.. I'm reeling right now from the news my mom left on FB... My dad had stints put in the left side of his heart and will have to go back and have the right side done in 2 weeks.. His kidneys aren't functioning very good which is why only one side was done. She's not called, emailed, written a letter--nothing. I usually message her on FB since, well..That's the way we are you could say. But it hurts because the last time my dad fell at their mailbox and hit his head on the curb--I told her--Tell me when something is going on with dad. I'm their only daughter--you'd think that would mean something, I guess it doesn't mean as much as it should. I'm not going to go on about it--can't..I guess if he has a heart attack or something-I'll know then, right? It is a two way street. I've not bored her with details of my own physically and emotional well being, why should she bother to fill me in on my dad's. 

Talk to ya'll more later..Goto get the kids up from nap.

Lots of love and hugs!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Sorry your having it rough Steph :( bless your heart can't you catch a flippin' break?!?!?! :( so sorry.....

My doctor just called and I'm practically sitting here in tears at the moment. I apparently am going to have surgery sometime in the near future....going to the fertility doctor tomorrow praying he can give me more answers than what I have at the moment. I wonder if a cyst pops can clear liquid come out down there? Does anyone know....or would it just sit in your body? I duno....I keep having weird gushy feelings coming about but when I wipe there isn't anything there and my panties are a lil damp so I started wearing pads. Also my right side just started hurting so wondering if I'm developing a cyst over there now :( Yesterday I couldn't walk good b/c the pain hurt so bad :( I pray this goes away fast......I'll update tomorrow love you girls an praying for everyone!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi-girl get that checked out!!!! I have not heard of clear liquid gushing, blood yes, but clear stuff nope cant say I have... :hugs: now I remember the girls mentioning the amount of discharge they have being pg-are you sure your not pg??? I hope your appt goes better than mine did today.. Sorry it looks like another OR trip.. :( :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

ohhh steph im so super sorry. hope you get to feeling better. I know its hard but just know god will bless you!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Only a few mins left of lunch sobim popping on quickly.
I'm so sorry Steph :( I hope you feel better soon Hun xxxxxxxxx

Will try my best to get on more over the next few days xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

We miss you Amanda :hug: :hugs: :)


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, I'm so sorry...I hope you feel better.:hugs:We've all just gotta hang in there and I believe everything will work out:thumbup:

Andi, I'm sorry for you as well with the surgery. Do you know yet when it will be?

Nothing much on my end...we're celebrating my sons' birthdays this weekend. They'll be 2 and 3. Then on Sunday we're going to take my step-daughter back home to Missouri.

Love and hugs to all of you...hopefully I won't miss much this weekend:wacko:

Big hugs:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Not too sure I have an appt. at 9:50 central time....so we shall see what happens I have a scan and I'm sure they won't miss my cyst on the left and I think I've got one on the right now as bad as I hurt over there! I'll update soon as I get home DH is going with me to this one!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:coffee:...and its still there and waiting on the doc to know if I can continue with this cycle or if we have to wait an see what has to be done about this "strange" cyst as the nurse put it!
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kahlan83

Andi...did ur doc say anything about the gushing feeling you've been having?
sorry, not exactly sure what I'm looking at in that picture....

Steph...all we can do is leave stuff like this with god and pray for the best. I'm not overly religious, but you guys know that, but I do believe in prayer...it's always worked for me, even if it's just being positive

nothing new around here. my ob appt got changed to Monday cuz apparently my ob isn't going to be there on Wednesday. and my ultrasound is on the 26th. that will probably be the last time I get to see baby before she's born....then she won't stop growing.

Can't believe that in a month my baby is going to be 3.... seems like I was just pregnant with him. My parents and my godparents are buying him a powerwheels. He's going to go apeshit over it I just know it. He's so into cars.

Well hope everyone is having a fabulous day, despite the hardships. It was nice enough today that I could take Matty to the park but it looks like it's going to rain...and I might get to go and see a midnight screening of the new batman movie with my man...depends on if his friend can't go or not... I'm actually kind of excited for it and so thankful that my mom is willing to come and stay at our house that late for a few hours

love you all ur all fabulous


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The big ole black thing is my cyst :( the ugly stupid headed thing needs to go away :( :cry: The good news is 19 follies on the right which is MORE THAN IVE EVER HAD!!!!!!!! WOOT WOOT...the highest ever was 12 once! ohhhh and Jason's count is now 230 million from the 70 million last year they think he has too many an that may be an issue....then...his morphology went from 4% to now 15% MUCH BETTER :)


----------



## Kahlan83

good to hear that you found a silver lining today hun! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

For fun....hmph ...I'll get better pic with hubbs phone when he comes in but I guess my cyst gives me lines :) Screen tilter!

Just got a call and I got the go ahead to start my meds tomorrow :) YAY!
 



Attached Files:







NOW.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, very quick, will try to get on with my phone at home...

Screen tilter?? I don't think so--I can see that!!! LOL...And that is some cyst Andi--mine is nothing like that!! Wowie...But that is such good news about the follies and the hubby's men!! So meds start tomorrow? YAY!! :happydance:

Mandy--Hope your doing good hun, like I said--I'll try to be on when I get home--I should have left 30 minutes ago..:dohh:

Hahahahahahah :):):) I'm feeling good, just didn't want to rush home yet.. Let the hubby think I'm working late..LOL.. :rofl:

Hope I can get on somewhat at home! See ya there..LOL

Any word from Tanya?? Didn't see her post today, or did I miss it???

Love ya'll! 

Amanda--Keep on checking in hun! Goes for the rest of you--Slackers...:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Just kidding ya..I have to keep the ole' chin up... :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have better pics now I'll upload in a lil bit ;)


----------



## TandA08

I'm here Steph!!! No baby yet!

DH and I finally tried the good ol' :sex: :blush: Still no baby yet!!!

I have my Dr appt in about an hour and a half, so we'll see what she says. Emma just doesn't seem to be ready yet, but I guess to be fair she's not really due for 8 more days :growlmad:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here are the other pics of the test from yesterday...totally forgot to put them on here lol woopsy! :dohh: I had a job interview today and turned it down....wouldn't be paying me but lousy 8 dollars an hour and its an hour drive round trip away...so I'd be paying more in daycare and gas than making anything so just waiting for another interview offer :) I guess everything in life is a waiting game. Waiting for a good job, waiting for college funds to go in, waiting for the girls, waiting to have a baby, waiting for the doc to figure out what to do about this cyst, and waiting to see you all have your bundles of joy to! LOL...LOTS OF WAITING! Well I'm gonna go fill out more applications why my kids are playing at my moms with their cousin they haven't seen in a year so they were really excited to go play for the day so I figured I'd make this time useful and job hunt some more :):kiss:
 



Attached Files:







THERE.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6









THERE2.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## waiting2012

I'll be schnizzle-sticked...:rofl:.. Yep them are some tests you got there Andi! I seem dem' dare' lines reeeal good..:rofl:.. Ok poor attempt at hillbilly humor.. Suck at that too I see.. :rofl:

Tanya--I hope your appointment goes as well as you hope it does.. First babies are the trickiest ya know.. They can go early more than 75% I think it is go late by either days or weeks.. I lucked out with Wes--I was due April 5th with him after they moved my due date twice and he was born emerg/cs on the 4th AFTER losing my plug the night of the 2nd, and being in labor all day on the 3rd.. :dohh:.. I'm so glad Adrian was a planned baby--I knew exactly when she was making her appearance after we decided to do the c/section route rather than inducing for VBAC--I have NO REGRETS either--I think I did myself a favor since she was breech and my doctor didn't believe me.. A mother knows.. 

I hope you have good luck on the job search, and get those loans and grants applied for.. The sooner you get them applied for the better! It takes 6-8 weeks to get responces sometimes, and its not something you want to wait on with August approaching most colleges *junior or higher up* will be doing enrollment and all that soon.. Plus if you have to take an entrance test--you have to plan on the scores taking a bit to get back too.. We are still waiting on Jason's results of his THEA then he can enroll in his Math and English courses. 

Going to venture to FB, need to check on my dad, etc... 
Hope ya'll have a great weekend! Tanya--if Emma decides to come when I don't have internet access--I'm sure someone will let me know.. :winkwink:..LOL


----------



## waiting2012

OH, btw... Got my numbers back today--Down to 649... I don't know how much lower they'll get before the bleeding starts, but I feel fine other than a few pains on the left side and thats probably ovary on that side.. :( But other than that--I feel fine. My coworker, J who is pg and giving her baby up--had her u/s yesterday... A girl for her too... Not sure if she's changed her mind on adoption yet, but that's not for me to judge. I will support her decision either way, and just glad to know I can put my feelings of jealousy aside to do so.. Wouldn't it be nice if everyone could have a "Willy-Nilly Baby".. You know, the kind you don't expect but just happens... Wes was one of those.. **SIGH**... Ok, going to FB... LOVE YA'LL!!


----------



## TandA08

*AND THE VERDICT IS...*

Dilated to......

a lousy 1cm still!!! Since last Friday! :grr: Baby's head is high, still has not dropped, Dr said that she might be pushing 8lbs, but as of right now doesn't see any reason that she wouldn't fit. But that they will agree to do a c-section after an hour of labor if that is what I want, or they can let me labor for 4 hours before deciding. It'll be a wait and see thing. The Dr said that once I'm 39 weeks they will strip my membranes, and I said well, that's tomorrow, and she said "no we won't do it until next week" :grr: My next appt is on next Friday.....


----------



## bnporter81

Just checking to say I love you girls and I'm thinking of all of you...

We're celebrating the boys' birthdays tomorrow with a Spongebob cake and then off to Missouri on Sunday, so things will be busy busy busy:wacko:

Well, we're gonna have some :pizza: for dinner so I'm gonna run and I'll get back on when I can. Oh, and I did have an alllmost positive OPK today so I guess we'll see how that goes:shrug:

Hugs:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Soooo I didn't mention this but....I woke up this morning at 6 am....dying :( .....tummy cramps are so unreal right now :( and tonight they are fretfully back again :( I feel like someone is stabbing me in my stomach/side....I duno whats gonna happen I think next scan is like.....next week sometime I think....soooo maybe they will see whats going on...if this is getting bigger/smaller or popping :( something this pain has got me in tears......ehhhh.....STUPID BODY!!!!!!! 

Tanya I wish that baby would come on for you I can't imagine how frustrating that is....

Steph.....I hope your okay :hugs: :hug: to you darling I know what your going through can't be easy! Lots of love your way!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

bnporter81 said:


> just checking to say i love you girls and i'm thinking of all of you...
> 
> We're celebrating the boys' birthdays tomorrow with a spongebob cake and then off to missouri on sunday, so things will be busy busy busy:wacko:
> 
> Well, we're gonna have some :pizza: For dinner so i'm gonna run and i'll get back on when i can. Oh, and i did have an alllmost positive opk today so i guess we'll see how that goes:shrug:
> 
> Hugs:hugs:

happy birthday to your boys :)


----------



## Kahlan83

Hey Tanya. With Matty I was dilated to 2cm for like 2-3 weeks but he was low so I had my membranes stripped twice. When it was done by my doctor it wasn't that bad, hardly felt it but when the guy at the hospital did it....boy oh boy he had sausage fingers and it really hurt. Even made Josh cringe...still wasn't as bad as when they put in a spec to check to see if my water broke and it pinched...that hurt worse. anyway, not trying to scare you or anything.

It's good that your doctor doesn't see an issue with your delivery.


Steph, my heart is still breaking for you. and it sucks that your co-worker is just going to put her baby up for adoption....I couldn't do that no matter what my situation, it would be way to hard for me. hey maybe you could adopt her?

Beth hope your boys have a great birthday!

Andi, sometimes if your patient all the waiting pays off. When you ask god for patience what does he do...makes you wait.... I'm sorry that your still not feeling good and I for sure see something on all those tests. I didn't know that cysts could give you positive HCG tests....

as for me, I"m good. apparently I've lost 8lbs by just cutting out garbage food and Josh is down 16 lbs. Very proud of him and doesn't it suck that guys lose weight so much easier....not that I've been trying to lose weight but It won't hurt. My BMI went down to like 39 when it was 43 or something. Guess my doctor will be surprised on Monday.

Going to a friends Bday party tonight and it will be just something I do on my own and not with Josh and Matty. Will be nice to have a evening to myself. I will have very few of those when Aly comes.

Hope everyone else is having a great weekend


----------



## calebsmom06

Andi here is a website with some info on cysts causing positive test results
https://www.livestrong.com/article/120785-medical-conditions-cause-false-positive/ 
I hope they take care of your issues very cery fast, it seems you are always sick! They need to do something already that is actually going to work. I hope you start to feel better, sorry your in so much pain:(

Beth-happy bday to your boys:) Hope you enjoy your trip to Missouri! I wish I was going! I am from there and ALL my family lives there, I miss it sometimes, it is a beautiful drive up there though:)

Mandy-That is great that you have lost 8 pounds already! Especially being that you are 20 weeks pregnant and have lost that much! Way to go, keep up those healthy habits and you will be where you want to be in no time!

Steph-how are you feeling? I hope the docs are wrong and your levels start increasing:( In God's time keep reminding yourself of that, I know its hard and you just keep asking why but try to put it in God's hands. I know that is prob the last thing you want to hear right now. Maybe it is best to not try for a cycle or 2 to help your body get back to regular cause with as many early miscarriages as you have had here lately your probally pretty weak in that area, maybe not trying for a couple months would help strengthen you to where you could carry full term. How are the puppies?

Tanya-Still 1 cm:( I know you are probally miserable in the summer heat! I hope Emma comes quickly for you! If she strips your membranes next week then she is basically doing it when your 40 weeks right:/ Did she say if there is anything you can do at home to help progress it besides walking or no? She is going to be a little Diva and be fashionablly late then make her grand appearence huh.

Ashley-how is everything with your pregnancy going so far? Any new news with you? How is the rest going? and work? Hope everything is well.

Amanda-Me with sales while pregnant, well it wasnt to bad there were days I would be tired and wouldnt sell much cause id just sit at my desk half asllep but other days I would have lots of energy and would walk around finding customers as much as possible but since I am paid on comission I have ALOT of motivation tired or not to make sales so I can get paid:) Also, I didnt have morning sickness which is a big disadvantage for you I know:( Hope that it is easing up for you and you are feeling better.

As for me, Cameron is 3 weeks today:) His newborn clothes are fitting him perfectly now so I figure he wont be in them to much longer:( I want him to stay itty bitty!! I finally was able to get some stuff done. 2 closets cleaned out sweeping mopping dishes laundry all today:) It is rare I am able to get much done with the baby to take care of but I have come to accept that my house will not look perfect as long as I have an infant lol and I accept it. I lovvvvve my little bugger! David and I were talking about trying for a little girl but he said that wont happen unless by some miracle we end up with 375,000 dollars sitting in the bank so that we could be debt free haha so looks like that may not ever happen lol. I hope no one gets offended by me getting on here talking about my baby, I know some are still trying and I dont want anyone to get hurt feelings or feel down when I talk about my baby. I love you all and love to share things with you and dont want to switch threads. After all this is 'our' thread. Hope you all are ok with it. I only have 10 days well actually about 9 days left before I go back to work:( It is a super super sad feeling and I am dreading it horribly!!! On the possitive side, I just applied for a scholorship and financial aide, I am trying to do the medial billing and coding course online. Have any of you heard about it? I was told alot of hospitals and doc offices are hiring alot for people to do this and they prefer them to do it from their homes, I figure if I can get the degree to do this and keep my other job then maybe I can come up with the 375,000 lol not really but maybe I can get our bills paid off quick and then just do the medical billing and be able to stay home with Cameron by the time he is 2. I am really hoping it works out, I guess we will see. I am jabbering on and on sorry guys, I think it is because I have been stuck inside my house for 3 weeks now and havent had to many people to talk to and hubby has the baby right now (he is sleeping on his chest) so I actually have time to be on the computer uninterrupted lol. But I will end here haha. Hope you all are doing great!!!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh and everyone I put Cameron in a contest that our news channel is doing and I will give you all the link so you can please please please vote for him. 1st place gets a savings for college that grows until he is 18 and is ready for college. Voting starts on the 25th, the link is on my facebook but I will post it here and have the people you know vote to pllllleeeeaaase:)
And I miss feeling him squirm around in my belly so much, I miss being pregnant but I am overjoyed to have him in my arms!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I found out why I hurt so bad :( my withdrawel bleed has began thanks bc pills :( grrrr!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww poooor Andi:( Hope you start feeling better


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'll be okay I duno why my "bleed" hurt so bad this time...but that explains all myc ramping I didn't think I was going to bleed took 3 days to start it all....I guess the Letrozole made it come LOL...CRAZY! OUCH though....but glad it wont last long on the meds ;)


----------



## calebsmom06

Yea it will be over soon


----------



## TandA08

Thanks Jenn, I think you and Steph are right, Emma is gonna be a little diva, doing things her way in her own time! And pleeease.... post a new pic of baby Cameron!! Dying to see more of him!

Beth - crossing my fingers for you that you catch that eggy this month! Enjoy your trip to Missouri!

Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekend!

I am dealing with crazy swollen feet and ankles since Tuesday, no matter how much resting I do with my feet up, I just can't keep the swelling down. Dr didn't seem worried about it at my appt Friday though. 

Well, I'm gonna finish my breakfast, I'll check in later.

:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

I had those swollen feet! The day before I went into labor it was HORRIBLE but it it just water retention:/ When my swelling went down after I had him my blood pressure went down to but it took a whole week, my feet were like triple what they normally are! Just what like 5 more days until you see the doc to strip your membranes then right? And dont go to much off the weight of the baby a freind of mine just had her baby, she was induced at 39 weeks 5 days and her baby was only 5 lb 13 oz! So it all just depends. I tried to upload some pictures but they wont go through so I will try again in a little bit:)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Oooo I can't wait to see more pics to!!! :) Today is my 3rd day of Letrozole...only 2 more days to go then start my injections on this final last cycle :) I'm ready to be pregnant or be done already LOL....i'll update more later on hubby's laptop an it isn't thenicest to me....It likes to erase what I type if I bump the mouse! I talk to you all soon :)


----------



## calebsmom06

Ugh it still wont let me, dont know if its my computer or the website but guess i will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Kahlan83

hi all,

back from the OB. Everything is perfect. Aly's HB is between 145-155 bpm. My uterus is measuring at my belly button and the U/S came back showing that everything is perfect. The reason I have to go back on Thursday for another U/s was because they couldn't see the outflow of her heart but my ob said it's nothing to worry about and it's a common problem. my due date is still December 3rd. said that they usually don't change it from what the early us says because that's the most accurate because all babies grow at different rates, unless a later us says that I'm way bigger for my dates or something. The technician didn't put on the results the sex because she couldn't be 100% sure but I'm hoping Thursday will prove more successful.

So I decided that I don't want another shower. I just feel that it's way too close to Christmas and I don't want anyone feeling obligated to buy a gift when so many of my close friends and family are struggling. I'm not going to stop anyone from getting the baby a little something but it's just better this way. My aunt/godmother understands and says that if my mom brings it up to her she will try and talk her out of it. I also feel a little guilty having a shower when all we really need is diapers and clothes....and not even that many clothes because a lot of the onesies and sleepers from matty are unisex. I still have baby bath and shampoo and stuff from when Matty was a baby, since we started with the kid stuff as soon as he knew what it was and wanted to try it. My mom is still insistent on throwing one and I said but I'm I'm not there everyone that shows will be disappointed. She said then I'll have a gramma party and I'll keep everything that's bought at my house....the thing is I don't know why she thinks the baby will be at her house any more often then Matthew is....I love my mom to bits but I'm not dragging out a newborn all the time, especially in the winter. I still have lots of time and hopefully by September she's give up on it. besides, she lives 5 minutes away...

so it looks like we'll be getting lots of baby girl clothes from friends. My friend Missy (baby's godmother), One of my BF's, her sister had a baby last december so everything will be in season for that, my cousin is looking through her stuff since she's done. My SIL is going to be mailing us some of my nieces things and my friend at Bowling, her son is done having kids and he has two little girls....I don't think I'll need a shower after all that anyway....

I did make a registry though in case people ask me if there is anything...that way I don't tell people the same things because of my poor memory.

Andi, I hope that this is the cycle for you. Lots of love

Tanya, Emma may be starting to be a little Diva but I'll bet she'll be a little snuggle bug. I hope Aly is more of a snuggler then Matty was. Can't wait to see pictures of her!!

Steph, how are you doing today sweetie? Hope everything is okay

Ashe & Amanda....how are you ladies doing? Hope Aly's BFF's are kicking and happy. lol! Have either of you gotten set on names yet?

Beth...keep us updated hun!

Jenn...Don't you just love Technology and how well it co-operates? Can't wait to see new pics of baby Cameron and kudos to you for being able to get so much done. I hope I'm that energized when Aly comes.

If I've forgotten anyone I'm sorry.

I'm finally getting to enjoy an ice Cap (ice Cappicino for those that have never been able to enjoy Tim Hortons) but I got it made with Chocolate milk instead of cream...at least it's less fattening. that will be my caffeine for the day...however I try to avoid it all together so not bad.

Doctors scale also said I was only down 2lbs instead of what mine said at home with 8lbs. It's a big difference but their scale could be different because so many ladies use it either way still down. If I can go thru this pregnancy only gaining baby that would terrific...less to lose later.

have a great day ladies!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I totally understand where you come from when you say you think its too close to Christmas. I think my youngest 3 babies are going to have to share a birthday party because Myra (2) Dec 8, Hayley (5) Jan 2nd and Trysten (3) Jan. 17th so yea all right there around Christmas so I duno how the heck to do 3 birthdays in a months time LOL this is going to be interesting when we get our girls! Plus our anniversary is Dec 16th, then Christmas right there to....OUCH is all I can say...our wallet will be broken!


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, yes, my Dr appt is in 4 days now, and only 5 days til my actual due date anyway. Trying very hard to just be patient, it'll happen when the time is right.

Mandy glad to hear your OB appt went well!

So, yesterday, after I posted, my mom came back from her morning walk with the dogs, and told me that my driver's door window on my truck was busted. I walked out there, and found a rock inside the truck that somebody had thrown through the window! A rock the size of my fist! Oh I was pissed! Broken glass EVERYWHERE!!! It totally sucks, but at least it was my old truck, not the new one! We are sure it was just some stupid kids. But I can't believe we never heard it, because we sleep with the bedroom window open which is at the front of the house, and my truck was parked right outside the window! :grr: So I got to spend the morning vacuuming out all the broken glass. But at the same time, it was a kick in the butt to clean out my truck since we are about to try and sell it anyway.... Needless to say, I didn't sleep well last night, every little sound woke me up. 

Steph, Ash, Amanda, how are you all doing??

I'll check back in later, I need to get started on my day before it gets too hot. It's been getting hot so early. Yesterday morning it was pushing 80 by 9am when I was working on my truck - miserable!


----------



## Kahlan83

TandA08 said:


> I'll check back in later, I need to get started on my day before it gets too hot. It's been getting hot so early. Yesterday morning it was pushing 80 by 9am when I was working on my truck - miserable!

that's about how hot it's been getting here...which is surprising considering that your on the other side of the continent. (well I'm more east but not quite east coast but not really in the middle...sorry for the confusion there) we usually go by Celsius though. it's supposed to get as high as 30 today (which would be 86) You would think Cali would be warmer than Southern Ontario....global warming at it's best. on days like that I just stay inside where it's cool.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Tanya I'm so sorry that really sucks :( bless your heart and I'm sure the baby bump didn't help any getting all in the way trying to clean up the truck....so sorry darling...stupid stupid KIDS! Where do you think these kids parents are in the middle of the night...gahhhh pisses me off! Its been in high 90's here and the humidity is rediculous :( I hate Florida during the Summer!


----------



## waiting2012

We still don't have a baby yet, Tanya... :( Sorry to hear about your window..That absolutely stinks! :growlmad: Hope your insurance will help pay to have it replaced..And I agree with Andi--to have that happen and then have to clean it up with the baby bump and the swelling..UGH.. :( Hope today is a better day for you! :)

Andi--so you start the injections tomorrow? Is that right?? I'm sorry to hear of your breakthrough bleeding.. :hugs: I know you want this to be THE cycle, and I pray it is! :) I so want good things for you! How is the job hunting coming and did you get your FAFSA stuff done? Seems like a lot of stupid questions when you are filling it all out, but it really doesn't take that long..LOL

Jenn--Don't ever feel like since having Cameron, we want you to leave..:dohh: So your baby is here--NO BIG DEAL! We want you to stick around and share all those pics of Cam that you can! I can't believe he is already almost a month old:happydance:!! :cloud9: I think if you want to try for a girl, then do so because you never know! I mean, so what if your debt free--its a nice idea in an ideal world, but who is ever debt free?? I respect your decision either way, just giving you my opinion... :flower: I hope you to get the financial aide so that you can get the Medical Billing--That would be a great way to have income coming in and get to spend time watching Cam grow!!:thumbup:

Mandy--Can't wait to see more u/s pics of Aly! Its hard to believe that your half way there already... :happydance: Sounds great that you have such a good doctor--he sounds like he's good.. :) Hope Matty is doing good and getting excited about his little sister coming! As far as the baby shower--honey, let your mom throw it for you.. Invite who you would want to be there, and you might be surprised at the amount of support you get from family and friends, especially since this is a girl coming! :flower: Instead of doing it in November--maybe have her throw it in October--then there is plenty of time between then and Christmas--and finances may be managable for people to get a "GIRL" gift for Aly.. Or if not that--what about a Diaper and Bottle Party?? Have the guests bring a package of diapers or a package of bottles--thats not to unreasonable--you can still have a cake, and stuff and all your friends can celebrate Aly's arrival with you and Josh!:cloud9:

Ashe, Amanda, Brooke--How are you ladies??? I hope those babe's are doing good!! Can't wait for u/s and bump pics from you ladies! Gives us waiting something to look forward to..:winkwink::happydance::happydance:

Beth--how was the birthday?? Hope it was good for the kids--I'm sorry, I don't remember if you said it was your son's or daughter's..:dohh: How is the cycle going? No AF yet? Did your OPK ever go ++ like you thought it was fixing to?? 

AFM... We may have OOP'ED... We bd'ed last tuesday and wednesday morning before the appointment, and well, can't keep the hubby down--and I was wanting to, to..SO we bd'ed thursday morning too.. Jason didn't see the harm considering.. :dohh: I'm not saying anything will come of it, but since friday--I've had these mild-to-strong AF type cramps, they are probably just a building up of the pending bleeding, but there are other things I noticed this weekend.. My boobs are sore to the touch and I keep having one weird dream after another.. Just really random stuff.. If I go by what Dr. Edwards said according to my U/S and that ovary and possible ovulation occurring--I'm probably 5-6 days out.. I don't how that affects anything.. Maybe just wishful thinking, but the 3 times I got up to pee this morning and nearly throwing up after the second time--I wonder.. I have this strong sence of peace right now, and Jenn--I know, In God's Time.. I'm just leaving it to Him. I've been praying everyday that if He does let it happen so soon again, to at least this one be the one we hold, I told God my heart is breaking and I'm not sure how much more I can do or how long I can keep up the hope of a future baby coming into lives. I have another U/S on wednesday to check progress of what is bound to happen, and more blood work--But I'm ok. Really.. I only mentioned the above because I talk to Jason about it, and he makes me feel crazy. I don't like feeling crazy. I know my body though... I also took my temps over the weekend and this morning--just curious is all-- Saturday am--98.3, Sunday am--98.5, this morning it was 98.9.. My usual temp is 97.0 something..... What's crazier is the amount of absolute PEACE I have right now.. I'm sooooo... PEACEFUL! Its odd... No stress, no worries (not even in regards to the bills..LOL).. I feel like I'm floating on a cloud right now, its the most euphoric feeling...Does that make any sence?? And I was being really stupid and looked up the "What-if" date if God is planning something we aren't totally prepared for--April 9th... That was my due date with Wesley that got moved to April 5th.. I asked Wes--_if_ I got pregnant by God's will not ours, mind you--how did he feel if all he got for his 18th birthday is a brother or sister--:rofl::rofl::rofl:--he just shook his head and laughed..So did Jason and I.. I'm rambling I know..And about something I shouldn't be, like I said, I just have to say to someone else that won't look at me like I'm an absolute nimrod for feeling soooo... Good... :dohh::cloud9: I'm so ready to get the next 3 weeks over with, so I can feel "normal" again, I guess but I hope this euphoria sticks around though.. :flower:

OH, yeah.. Guess what I got in the mail saturday.. I know it's just something I got from signing up LAST DECEMBER--but it was odd that it came saturday--a small container of formula... Doesn't expire till 2015--so I told Jason we'd save it just in case..:winkwink: It was odd too--because when I was pg with Adrian I got little single serving samples--this was a whole can of formula! LOL..Should I worry or wonder if the next thing is a package of diapers in the mail...:rofl::rofl::rofl: Ok, I know--I've either absolutely lost my ever loving mind or my "angels" are sending me hints.. :shrug::dohh::wacko:
I have FB games to get to..LOL.. Jenn I will look for that link--I'll vote every chance I get if it'll let me!!


----------



## waiting2012

After pondering how crazy I must be right now and how I sound as crazy.. Before leaving work all the way to now, at home.. I feel like I have been punched in the woohoo ... Right in the center too.. God I hope its a good sign of things doing what they should be doin.. But there is this part of memwonders..lol.. 

Sorry for typos on my phone.. I just realized some of what I feel may be because I have craved water and drank so much today that I probably have gills.. I hope its not a uti on top of everything else...ugh...


Lots of love ladies! Love this Rambling Idiot... Lol


----------



## calebsmom06

Well I am trying again, I guess we will see if the pictures upload this time:/ So far it seems to be taking forever so maybe not:( I am wondering if it may be my computer:( 
Steph-I did start doing the medical coding and billing course online, no financial aide, I am just paying for it monthly, it seems we make to much to qualify for any aide unfortunatley. Some aide would be great once in awhile but no such luck there. I know with medical coding and billing that you do not technically HAVE to have a certificate or degree to even do it but I figured that it would be easier to place a job if you have one so decided to get it done.
Tanya-So sorry about your truck! That sucks that that happen. Some people just have no respect for other peoples things and thinks destroying things is fun and games:( I found out my friend that had the baby she was 40.4 weeks with a 5lb 13oz baby! He is tiny!
Andi-hope this cycle works for you!
Sorry got to go baby just started crying. Sorry I didnt get to respond to everyone but I will try to gert on later and do it


----------



## Kahlan83

so for matty's first birthday I made a video and i've been meaning to put it in my youtube account forever... take a look if you want but just to warn you it's long so make sure you have some time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPFTwHwEJ5Q&list=HL1343095981&feature=mh_lolz

have a good night everyone


----------



## waiting2012

Hello Ladies..Just on my morning break, charging my phone..:coffee:

Mandy--I will def check out your video while on my lunch break... From the looks of it, it's going to be cute! :)

Jenn--Maybe you'll be able to get help finishing your Medical Billing stuff now that Cameron's here and your on maternity leave. FASFA likes when people are wanting to improve themselves and their situations financially...But I do understand the fact that sometimes you have to show that you have a "need" before being approved for the help...

AFM this am... 7 days out--and no bleeding yet..I thought for sure I had begun to late last night and this morning--but nope...Just really wet cm...not hurting in the woohoo area so far, but we'll see how it is after a full day of working... I was up at 1:30 am to pee..WTH??? and then up at 5:30 to pee... That's the usual time..LOL... Felt a little nauseas again after getting up at 5:30--but layed back in bed till a little before 6..I'm anxious to get the next U/S done and find out what's going on... I was hoping the lining was breaking down from the amount of pain I had last night right in the center but I don't know... I still feel pretty good though otherwise.. I'll check back in at lunch. Hope everyone is having a great day so far.. :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

ADORABLE video of Matty :) Thanks Mandy :) Thats awesome! I wish I had the common sense to do that for my boys LOL....but I'm blonde haha....I have pics and videos just wouldn't know how to get the clips of the videos on the clip for the ONE video LOL....if that made sense. Going to our 8th adoption class tonight :) one more week from today we are adoptee parents :) I have no clue when we will get the girls....but it should be within the next few weeks ;)


----------



## waiting2012

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:twingirls:
YAY ANDI!! That is such great news!! Just a few weeks huh?? And congrats on making it to the last class!!! So happy for you hun!!!:dance::dance::dance::dance:



Mandy--going to check the video out! I agree with Andi--I wish I had had the sence to do that with mine..:dohh:


----------



## waiting2012

Mandy--Got to watch some of your video--the phone rang here at work and my computer went nutty..LOL... You are right it's long--I might have to see bits and peices of it as I can because I lose my connection when the phone rings..But I admit--5 minutes in and I was tearing up.. I can just imagine what I'll see when I get to see more--I'll probably be a basket case when I'm done watching it..LOL.. 

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...a lot going on here but we're back from Missouri and yesterday we switched from Directv to Dish and it took forever to get it set up and trying to figure it all out:dohh:

Mandy, I loved that video collage....I was starting to cry a bit myself. :cry: He's such an adorable little boy:flower:

Andi, that's great news about the girls!! I know you can't wait:happydance:

Steph, you said you had another US tomorrow, right? I'm not really sure how you're wanting the US to go, but I hope it works out the best way possible:hugs: I hope your temp. increase, and nausea and sore boobs mean good things for you. Maybe your numbers are starting to go up and this pregnancy is still viable??:shrug:Whatever the case is, I'm sending you lots and lots of sticky baby dust:thumbup::hugs:It's good to hear that you're feeling so peaceful about everything:thumbup:I can't wait to hear how it all goes:flower: 

Nothing new for me. My OPKs have been semi-dark for a few days. I had a big temp increase yesterday but took it out because the night before I went to bed late and woke up early. Then today my temps are back to the usual (here lately) 97.3. I'm going to keep using the fertility blend for another month or so and then if nothing really changes I guess I'll go back on the BC for a few months. If that doesn't help then I'll be at my 1 year mark for TTC and I'll go to the doctor and I'm pretty positive he will put me on clomid. Just trying to do everything possible on my end and exhaust all other options first. Yes, I hate going to the doctor:dohh:

Tanya, no baby yet?! Bless your heart! I hope your little girl comes soon for you:crib:

Jenn, your little boy must be getting so big! I know how you feel about missing the feeling of movement in your belly....you miss it so much when it's gone. Even though you can hold your baby and that in itself is WONDERFUL...it's just not the same feeling. It's been two years since I was pregnant and I still miss it:dohh::cry:

Amanda and Ashe, I hope you girls are doing well. Take care of yourselves and update us when you can!:hugs:

Gonna run for now and get hubby up and ready for work. My DD is at my sisters house visiting for a few days and I really miss her:cry: My two boys decided just now (at almost 5 p.m.) to take their nap for the day:dohh:](*,)I guess they'll be up all night:wacko:

Hugs everyone


----------



## waiting2012

Just heading home..Glad I checked in.. :)

Beth--I was wondering about you..I'm very absent minded it seems and forgot about your trip..LOL.. I'm hoping for something either way.. I have no idea what they'll find tomorrow.. I have blood work too. I know they'll be drawing blood next week and the week after I believe and not sure if this is for scans for sure or if it all depends on what is seen... I appreciate your thoughts sweetie.. I'm praying something comes of your temps and you'll have clearer answers.. I worry that you still haven't had an AF yet because of all this--I think you ought to have that checked out hun.. Well, Jason just called, and I need to get going.. 

Ttyl, lots of love and hugs!! :hugs:


----------



## Kahlan83

Andi, Awesome news about the girls!

Steph, I've still got my f'x for you but either way I'm here for you babe.

Beth you never know what might happen. Only time will tell.

Glad you all liked the video...I won't make one for every year because that one took a long time to put together but I will do one for every kid I haves first year and then maybe one when they're like 20 or something. lol.

Hope you all had a wonderful day!


----------



## waiting2012

Hi ladies... Had my appt this am.. Jason is driving me back to work... What I know so far-no visible sign of the sac now.. :( The vaginal u/s they did has made me crampy, the girl who did it this time I think was a little rough..:( Dr.Edwards seems to think just a matter of time now for the lining to break down, and he advised me to take my provera for the next 7 days, then another blood test if that test is still showing there is hcg, he will have another U/S done. Doesnt make sence to me, but he thinks if there is a 50/50 chance of another conception, he wants the pg monitored closely and he also had blood drawn to check for Lupus and other immune/antibody disorders. I'm surprised he is being so thorough this time. But I'm not going to complain, finally someone is taking these multiple losses seriously. I will check back in at lunch time. Love to all..


----------



## TandA08

Hi ladies. Sorry I didn't check in yesterday. It's just been one hit after another. My mom adopted a dog Friday night, sweetest thing ever, and he has been getting along great with our 2 dogs. But then yesterday while mom and I were gone, hubby found him attacking our old blind dog. He had to pull him off her and she has puncture wounds near her eye and in her ear. That was more than mom and I can take, we had to take him back to the shelter last night and return him. We cried the whole way there, the whole way home, and everytime I woke up to pee last night I cried myself back to sleep. We had fallen in love with that dog and to have to take him back broke our hearts, but with our other dogs, and a new baby on the way, we just can't have that risk. I have a vet appt for our dog tomorrow to have her wounds just double checked. Hubby cleaned them pretty well, and she's probably fine, but we just want to have them checked.

........ It's been a REALLY rough week, and yeah, Emma's not here yet - maybe for the best at this point. No need for her to arrive in the middle of all this crap. We'll see what the OB says on Friday. Today I think I'm just going to sleep all day - or well most of it anyway...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Good news my cyst did shrink from 4.42 cm down to now 1.92 cm :) so its much smaller still hurts but its nice that its gone down not as much pain now :) and I can start injections today :)


----------



## waiting2012

Yay Andi!! That's great news about the cyst! God is working miracles right now--He's healing you of that cyst!! God Is Great!! :happydance:

Tanya--Sorry to hear about the dog hun..It is def probably better though..It's possible the other dog was not used to having to "share" it's time with other animals like that..More of a "one dog/family" thing... You did what was right and hopefully, they'll find the "right" home for him. I know that probably sounded shitty..I just mean that... Oh, hell..You know what I mean I'm sure. :dohh: Look forward to hearing about your appointment on friday!! Sounds great! Just let her stew a little longer..She'll come when she's ready! :rofl:... 

I'm feeling blah... I don't know..I'm not down about the u/s, and what we found out, but just ehh'...That u/s tech that did my u/s today--man, I just want to go and punch her in the va-jay-jay.. :growlmad:.. I cramp, then stop, cramp, then stop.. I thought a felt some gushes and was like "oh shit"--but no blood.. But I feel like there is still a probe up there pushing into my cervix... Damn.. I know us big girls make it hard for u/s's to be done, but todays was the absolute worst! :growlmad:.. Other than that..I'm a bit down, but not because I'm waiting to bleed..I don't know why really... Last night Jason went and used the internet at McD's, called and asked if I wanted anything before he came home, I told him no, but when he got home--I was a ball bag because he didn't "surprise" me by getting me something he knows I would not ask for usually--a cherry mash.. UMMM... Did he get me one--HELL NO... I was a f'ing mess--and then he fixed me an ice cream brownie sundae and I was like a damn kid getting what they want even though they threw a fit..:rofl::rofl::rofl: ALL WAS GOOD WITH THE WORLD!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

So we'll see how the rest of the day goes.. Woopee... :rofl:


----------



## calebsmom06

https://kristv.upickem.net/engine/Welcome.aspx?contestid=63947

copy/paste then go to vote, Camerons pic is the same as my profile pic on here...ill check back in a bit...oh and u can vote once each day starting today


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, great news about your cyst! If the cyst was causing any of the problem with conceiving then maybe it shrinking will help:thumbup:Sending lots of baby dust to you this cycle...

Tanya, I'm so sorry about returning the dog and about your dog as well. I definitely agree you made the right decision:thumbup:You don't need a dog that would do that to another dog around a baby.Can't wait to see if there's any change at your appt. tomorrow:happydance:Today is my youngest son's birthday....it would be cool if Emma came today:haha:

Steph, I'm sorry the US didn't go better:hugs:I think sometimes when it comes to doctors or nurses or US techs bedside manner has a lot to do with it. Something that they have to do might be painful for the patient but they could try to be as gentle as they can or act like they care or at least say, "I'm sorry, I know that must be uncomfortable". Something like that. I hope your cramping has eased up and you're feeling a little bit better today, hon:hugs:

Hope everyone has a great day...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The cyst only showed up for 2 months then went away its not the big issue LOL my tubes and DH's swimmers are the biggggg issue :( but they are doing better than they were left has completely stopped working.....my left tube/ovary everything nothing works over there so I ovulate every time from the right which is a great thing :)


----------



## TandA08

Well..... another night, a new morning, and still no Emma. Dr appt tomorrow....

Our dog is looking a little better this morning, but we are still taking her to the vet this afternoon - puncture wounds can get nasty fast. Yesterday she moped around like she just wasn't feeling well, like she felt beat up. Our younger dog seemed depressed yesterday like he was missing the dog we had to take back. I think we were all rather blah yesterday, hopefully today will be a better day.

Steph I'm sorry you're feeling blah too, must be going around!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww Emma doesn't wanna come out! LOL.....Trysten was exactly a week late darn him LOL I know what it feels like to have to just wait it stinks :) but when he came it was a NICE surprise as I wasn't expecting him to come on his own I figured I'd have to be induced which wasn't the case :) woot woot. Anyways....man its been a crazy past 2 days....no sleep my sis n law got sick while we were in our adoption class so we talked to the teacher an she said since we made it more than half the session it would be okay...THANK GOD we don't have to wait on another class just to catch class #8 that would have SUCKED...but we get to sis n laws house an she was HORRIBLY sick. She said she was sick then all of a sudden of course shes in the kitchen for a min to get something on the hard floor.....she decides to FAINT on the hard floor when 2 mins earlier she woulda been on the carpet THANKFULLY I caught her and dialled 911. The ambulance took forever and I was beside myself I had never been so scared in all of my life for her. Thankfully she just had a HORRID stomach bug that dehydrated her in 2 hours time. Shes okay now but still say a prayer for her she scared us :( her husband is on a TDY and couldn't get home. Same with me when I blew up LOL from the firework incident my hubby was TDY to. My hubby (her brother) told her that apparently we all only get sick when our husbands have to get deployed or go TDY an nothing breaks til they are gone as well like our septic tank messed up an I had to pay $500 bucks when my hubbs was deployed! It never fails...shes okay now.

So the cyst shrank but I totally forgot to tell you about the "fluid" in my uterus. Its apparently just blood still but they are going to check tomorrow an make sure its all cleared up. I don't have a feeling it will be I've had the HORRIBLEST cramps with this withdrawel from the BCPills.....and I have now been bleeding pretty heavy on day #6 now. Anyways....gahhh I keep getting these phone calls from India I actually called to report them yesterday to the FTC...and (Federal Trade Commission) and today they just called my cell phone for another 22 calls :( FML YES they called 22 times yesterday! I tell them I'm not LINDA who they ask for an they then say well you inquired for school online etc. and I tell them I didn't that I already have my PHD (a lie) lmao they hang up...if you ask to speak with their supervisor they hang up. So what the guy at the FTC said was they made up some random name and thats what they use for my number and they are a scam. They have about 20 different phone numbers they call from but its the same people and the same scam just different reasons....one is I applied for a loan, the other is I enquired about online schooling, and the list goes on and on. I wish they'd stop calling since I put 20 applications in the past week I can't really go change my phone number. Sooooo they are going to continue to call but I applied to some jobs where they may call out of my area code. So....saying that I have to fooking answer the phone an THEY WONT STOP CALLING (PULLING MY HAIR OUT AT THIS POINT) GAHHHH I wanna scream and shout LOL! Anyways....I just had to vent. So anyways Iv'e been HORRID crampy today I guess its just the rest of the "liquid in my uterus" working itself out?!?!?! IT HURTS SOOOO BAD :( I duno...maybe its a good thing who knows they said it was really weird that I had such a horridbleed from just withdrawel from pills they thought I would spot then I told her well my AF comes sometimes every 25-26 days and thats NOW....so is it possible that I O'd or something an she said NO b/c I have some larger follicles already. Anyways she said I should Trigger Monday or Tues. depending on the scan Friday...(tomorrow) so we shall wait an see....talk to you all later today :) Much loves :)


----------



## Kahlan83

well, back from my ultrasound and it appears that they are still not sure that I am in fact having a girl. I think I am, Josh thinks I am but from what she tells me baby's legs are still really tight together. The first tech said that she was pretty sure but this tech said that she could have confused the bum for girl lines so now....guess we're going to be surprised. Of course Josh is happy about that.

I'm still going on my gut feeling though but it means that we can't buy anything gender specific until after he or she is born. Crap....but the baby is healthy and that's all that matters. I'm still going to take all the clothes from people though because I know in my heart that it's an Alyson in there and not a Zachary.

Guess we'll see how it goes. I won't be getting any more ultrasounds unless something worrying comes up and even if I do, they probably won't be able to tell.

Andi, glad the cyst is shrinking

Steph, sorry hun but at least they're taking more notice this time

Tanya, Emma will come when she wants... lol. I'm sorry to hear about the dog. Similar thing happened to us, only with a cat. she just wouldn't get along with our others so we had to find her a new home. She was such an affectionate loving cat too but she hated the other cats.

Well I'm including the scan photos. The first one is from teh scan two weeks ago. It's hard to make out but her/his head is on the left side and a little hand is on the cheek. the next two are from today.
 



Attached Files:







Baby2-8.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3









baby2-9.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2









Baby2-10.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## waiting2012

Nothing new here really..I'll know tomorrow what my hcg levels are, but I did test last night to see if there was anything remaining--it was BFN.. So I figure since the 'sac' is gone now and all that remains is the lining--I guess there is no hcg.. I'm going to test again this evening and in the morning to make sure.. My numbers will still up there last week when the sac or what was left of it was still visible so who knows--maybe now that their so low, I'm not registering a positive hpt..?? I bought some of the .88 tests at Walmart--so we'll see.. And yes, those cramps finally stopped! :happydance:.. I'm sure the tech wasn't trying to be a bitch, your right Beth.. I guess my cervix is just really sensitive and all.. I've been feeling pretty good..I woke up at f'ing midnight to pee..UGH..and then it was apparent that Jason was watching some crappy movie--Good thing I fall asleep easier when listening to the tv..UGH..Then I woke with the most urgent urge to pee again right at 1 minute before my alarm went off!!! Damn it!!! Lol.. 
Andi..I'm sorry that you are having so much damn trouble.. I wish we could just trade our woohoo's in for new, younger models... LOL.. :hugs:
Beth..Hope your doing good, hun! August is fast approaching.. Hope you see your :bfp: like Gail predicted! 
Tanya..Can't wait for new news about Emma.. Hopefully, you'll be a bit more dilated and they will think about helping ya out...LOL..Glad your doggie is feeling better hun! Hope all is well..
Jenn--Def going to keep on voting hun!!
Mandy--Doing something special for ya! will post it in a few...
Amanda and Brooke--how are you lovely ladies???? Hope all is going good!! :)


----------



## waiting2012




----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies! Still no Emma... Dr appt is in 2 hours. I'll update as soon as I can. Last week they mentioned stripping the membranes at this appt, so we'll see what happens.

Mandy, love the u/s pics, I'm sorry that they were not able to confirm the gender for you, but I am still going with a girl! 

I'll be back in a while :hugs: everyone!


----------



## Kahlan83

thanks steph.... :hugs:

Well...Emma's official due date is tomorrow right? Who knows. My water broke on Matty's due date....I was born on my due date.... 

guess we'll find out from ur doctor. You said he was going to do a stretch and sweep right? Maybe that's the nudge that Emma needs.

F'x for you!


----------



## waiting2012

I want each and everyone of you know, no matter how long you've been here on this thread how much I appreciate and love each and every one of you ladies. You are the spark that I need to keep me going when I'm down, the shoulder to cry on, the cheerleader when I think I can't go on any further.. I pray for you ladies, individually and as a whole.. I think about you in the mornings when I get up and the evenings before I go to bed at night. I'm not the best at writing, I'm not much at texting. I know to you all I'm probably the luckiest UNlucky person in the world, next to Andi..:winkwink: If we could join at the hip--we'd be a whole person probably! LOL.. As I was saying.. This thread will be 1 years old on October 31st. I always hoped to be pregnant, or have had a baby by then. I have been pregnant. Once in November since the thread started, and what twice in the past 6 months alone? I seem to have a fertile bunch of eggs that attract sperm like a magnet or something, but like a lumpy bed that you have had for a 100 years, my eggs don't land comfortably and do what they are intended to do. Ya'll know I had my u/s on wednesday as well as more bloodwork. There was no sac seen, only a thick a lining--good, right?? Well... Wish it meant that it was AWESOME, but looks can be deceiving and I play roulette each time I have sex with my hubby:dohh::blush:.. I got my numbers back--my hcg as of wednesday was 1. I took an hpt the other night and it was negative. I told ya'll I'd take another--I didn't get to take it last night--I was beat so I brought it with me to work.
I was so f'ing confused at what I was seeing for 2 reasons--I had just gotten done talking to my OB's nurse--I had taken the test--and at 3 min/nada, at 5 min/nada, at 10min/WTH?, 15min/DOUBLE WTH??--it actually had gotten darker. I called my OB's office back told her that I had taken an hpt (they wanted me to this weekend or at least by tuesday--go back in on Wed) and that it was faint but positive. I was told to absolutely NOT stop my Provera--they called in another 30 days of it on top of what I already went and picked up. I asked about my Lupus test-it hasn't come back yet, but should monday. They did a rush on the hcg and actually had the numbers back yesterday--but I didn't get their phone call or they called the wrong number.:shrug: I am to start a prenatal vitamin, and iron supplement since it appearred to that my iron was low. My progesterone was actually already in the good range but Dr.Edwards thinks my estrogen spikes and it falls like a rock which may contribute to the m/c's plus previous scarring I have from my c/sections, a terminated pg almost 16 years ago and the other procedures that have been done. I was told that there is a 50/50 chance this bean will burrow deep, be in the right spot, etc. "As with any pregnancy whether you've had no miscarriages or a 20, there is never a guarantee that it will remain viable", quoted his nurse when I asked her about it. She wasn't rude, or contrasending, rather polite. I'm to test again before coming to the office on wednesday, he didn't schedule an u/s for that day and I was told at around 4 weeks there would be no reason to since all that would probably show was a thickened lining still. And to think the only reason I grabbed the hpt as I was leaving for work was because I almost threw up in the trash can this morning. I sent the pic to Jason and told him we were "Knocked up, Again:dohh:" and his reply was, "I knew already":haha: I asked him how he knew, and he said, "have you seen your boobs lately? and you've been complaining of cramps off and on for a week":haha: So this whole time since last week, these periodic cramps I've had--seem to have been a good thing maybe?? Or maybe not... Tuesday night, I had the worst cramps and wednesday morning was rough..But no spotting, not a hint of blood anywhere, just a lot of wet, wet, wet cm that makes me feel like I'm starting.. I stopped drinking after 9pm because I was tired this week of getting up anytime from midnight to 4am to pee, and was still up at 1am.. My face is broke out, my boobs like cantaloupes that are rippened and ready to eat:haha:, and every few hours I get these light-medium cramps. By 3:30 the last 2 days, I'm ready for a nap and the afternoon just drags by horribly! :sleep: Just pray ladies. I don't what God is doing, or why He's doing it, I've prayed to him and cried to Him for answers, solutions, a sign.. I pray that if not me, then please let be Beth, or Andi..I know you ladies have waited for so long too, and it breaks my heart that I can get pg so easily, and I know if I was in your place--I'd be a little upset too.. I know that when you both get pg (SOON I HOPE!!!), that they will be the stickiest beans ever!!:hugs: I can only pray that this is "The Keeper".. According to Pregnology, my edd is April 9th, 2013--funny coincidence--Wesley's original edd was April 9th 1995--it was moved to the 5th of April and he was born on the 4th. It looks like if all goes well, Wes will be getting diapers for his 18th birthday..:haha:
Sorry, I've rambled..I didn't mean to go on and on... I'm sure each of you is :dohh: "Damn, girl..Give your body a rest".. It wasn't planned, I assure you...Jason didn't think it was possible even though Dr. E said it appearred I was about to ovulate--I guess we underestimated the "about to" part, because the last time we had sex was last thursday--I've just not been in the mood since last saturday (my mojo was running but we didn't bd friday or saturday because of what Dr. E said)..:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

Love you ladies... I'll keep you posted.. The ladies here at my work know too, I couldn't keep it from them--they are praying hard, and very hopeful too.. I hope this bean and God know how much everyone is hoping all works out..


----------



## calebsmom06

So sorry steph, hope you find the peace and understanding you need. I also hope that this eggy sticks and finds the comfort it needs. typing with 1 hand lol cause Cameron is sleepin in the other so sorry if any mistakes. He is in1st place right now but bounces around between there and 4th every day. If you all will register and vote itd be very much appreciated!
Tanya-i look forward to hearing what your doc has to say! maybe they will schedule a time to induce you, itd be great if they kept you today to have the baby!
Ashley-how have you been?
mandy-i love the u/s pics! Sorry they couldnt tell gender, im sure its a girl! Seems to be the going thing on this thread hehe
beth-hope your boys didnt keep you up to late! I will try to upload pics now, see if it works this time. 
Today was my due date, such a happy feeling. I still cant believe it! He will already be a month old in 3 days!Well i am gonna try to upload the pics


----------



## bnporter81

That's great news, Steph!:flower:I know you must be a little nervous about all of the what-ifs, but try not to worry yourself too much. I hope and pray that this is your "keeper". I'd say if anyone deserves it, you do...especially with all you've been through lately:thumbup::hugs:I was wondering, would there not be any bleeding or miscarriage symptoms if there's a new baby in there? I just wondered how that would work...not trying to be rude or nosy or anything:hugs:Anyway, sending you lots of love and sticky, sticky :dust:Keep us updated!:thumbup:


----------



## calebsmom06

Still wont work:( its just on this site!


----------



## Kahlan83

yea Steph. I really hope this is the one. F'x and lots of prayers.

and of course we're here for you. always! just try and stay positive!


----------



## waiting2012

bnporter81 said:


> That's great news, Steph!:flower:I know you must be a little nervous about all of the what-ifs, but try not to worry yourself too much. I hope and pray that this is your "keeper". I'd say if anyone deserves it, you do...especially with all you've been through lately:thumbup::hugs:I was wondering, would there not be any bleeding or miscarriage symptoms if there's a new baby in there? I just wondered how that would work...not trying to be rude or nosy or anything:hugs:Anyway, sending you lots of love and sticky, sticky :dust:Keep us updated!:thumbup:

No your not being nosy hun... Dr. Edwards said that what happens is the sac and its contents get absorbed by the body if its an early loss--this doesn't always occur, but about half the time it does. The lining was still thick so that meant there was an optimal amount of "cushion" for a "maybe" there, which is why he wanted me on the Provera and to test by tuesday--if it was positive--I have to keep taking the Provera till the 12th or 13th week to keep the lining from breaking down, if it was negative, and his test next was negative he was going to have me stop taking the Provera, and let my body be triggered to shed the lining. I hope that helps ya hun.. We were told last week, its not that uncommon for this to happen which is why we were supposed to refrain from bd'ing..But...:dohh:


----------



## waiting2012

I think Mandy, it's going to be a girl... Chinese calendar predicts a boy for me.. I got to pondering about Gail's prediction.. :dohh: and it occurred to me--If she couldn't pick up what one of my spirit's with A name was (Alice) is it possible the boy she saw me having in 2013 was actually a *J*uly conception and not a *J*anuary one? I know the calendar doesn't work for everyone--it did for me with Wesley and Adrian--right on the money--and it says if I conceived in January it would be a girl--but this month--A BOY... I don't know..I'm hesitantly excited, and still feel at peace because..Well I just do. I feel like its going to be ok.. But then again, I've felt that way before.. Jason just stopped by and he said, "How is little Theodore?" (I hate that name and he knows it because I say Teddy--ends up sounding like "Titty".. :growlmad:) so needless to say, he saw the test in person, and seems happy right now.. Going to do some of my FB games..We are going to dinner afterwork, just the two of us, so come on 5:30!! Adrian is at her G-pa's tonite... :happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, forgot to mention, Beth--these cramps I've been having--especially on tuesday night--I thought for sure those were just pending-to-bleed cramps--but nope..I did have a little brown spotting on sunday--but I didn't even think about it to be honest because it was like one swipe on the tp--so not sure to count that as anything.. 

I love you ladies.. I hope you are all doing well!

We are doing a Mission trip tomorrow night--going to help serve at a Mission in Wichita Falls (the family, and a bunch of church members from FUMC), looking forward to it too..Jason is going sunday with Sahara and his mom (no Sahara still hasn't come to the house--that'll change though when it all goes to court)--they are going to a waterpark and Adrian is supposed to go to.. Hope everyone has a good weekend!! :):):)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow Steph congratulations :) I went in with my Trigger shot in hand...and well I'm not ready yet this time my follicles are growing slow but by Monday they will be HUGE just pray over the weekend I don't hyperstimulate my ovaries with my injections I've never had more than 2 injections before the trigger. So this time I go the full 5 days on the follistim. EEEK! So I just gave injection number 3 two more to go then Monday morn. at 8 AM I will be triggering :) woop woop! 

Well for now I'm gonna go J is sleeping and I have lots of new things coming up soon. I'll update more later I'm feeling woozy after my shot which is kinda normal for me :( well talk to you later and I hope everyone has ag reat weekend if I'm not on here before its over :) lots of love to u all!


----------



## waiting2012

YaY!!! Andie!!! WOW...Girl, GOD IS GOING TO BLESS YOU! I just know it...You and Beth deserve it sooooo much more than I do...I've had my chances, for whatever reason the doctor's can come up with--they don't stick--but I feel like someone else deserves an extra sticky bean! **I can hope that this it for us..** You are a brave, brave, brave woman doing those shots, and having to feel the "ICK" that it makes you.. I tell you what--our babes are going to the more then the apples of our eyes when they arrive--they are going to be HEAVEN SENT!! 
I hope I'm not offending anyone.. I may not have "walked" in Andi's shoes, but damn, I feel like it sometimes.. I love ya hun!

I love all you girls!!! Each of you is sooooo special, and I hope someone is telling you that EVERYDAY!! IF NOT I'M GOING TO SHOOT THEM WITH HORSESHIT!! :gun::gun:

As you can see--I'm off work--can I get WOOPWOOP!!! :rofl:..Just hanging till Jason gets here to pick me, so lots of time to play my games.. I have a hankering for ice cream for supper..is that bad or what??? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:happydance:HAPPY FRIDAY LADIES!!!!:happydance:


----------



## TandA08

Dr stripped my membranes which may or may not start labor. If not then i go back Wednesday and they will induce.

Steph all my love and positive thoughts for you!!!


----------



## waiting2012

GOOD LUCK TANYA!!! I'll try to get on using my phone, but you guys know how that goes..SUCKS!! 

Jason is here, and threatening to leave me..:rofl:.. That boy owes me dinner!! 

LOVE YA!! Have a good weekend!!! FX'ed for ya Tanya!!!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...just took this and got a positive and a smiley face:happydance:Sorry the pic is so bad. My 3.2 megapixel phone sucks, lol:dohh:DH and I BD'd yesterday afternoon and now I have to wait until he gets home in the morning, but I'll be doing all I can to get in some BD time:winkwink:

Thank you for clearing that up for me, Steph. I understand a little better how it works now. And I have always heard that after a miscarriage your chances of pregnancy are increased:thumbup:FX'd for you, hon.

Tanya, I hope it works and Emma will be here soon! Can't wait!:hugs:

Andi, sending lots of :dust: to you this cycle:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







July 27, 2012 Bethany's Pics 264.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Goodluck lady start BD'ing :) I pray for you this cycle to I have a GREAT feeling for you and normally when I have those "feelings" something great happens :) PRAYERSSSSSSSSSS :) :dust:


----------



## calebsmom06

Yea tanya!!!!!! I cant wait!!!!


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you, Andi...I can sure use all the prayers I can get:winkwink:I hope and pray that this is THE cycle for both of us:cloud9:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww....I don't feel very confident but we got some scary news the laws in Florida for adoption have changed not sure if it will apply to us but if so I doubt we will be adopting the girls :( unless a miracle happens. PRAYERS needed....so if we can't get them in about 2 years time we will do the IVF...just going to take the time an effort and money to get there.....I hate the wait but its best since I don't wanna take another mortgage out on my house to have to be able to afford the IVF I'd rather wait with the income tax an everything else to help us out. Ehhh life sucks sometimes! But it will be worth the wait if thats the way we go.....


----------



## waiting2012

Yay Beth!!!!!! :) I bet this is it for ya hun...!!!:)
Prayers for you and Andi! I have a feeling you both will see :bfp:s this coming month!!! :) 

Heading to the church now.. Feeling good still, new adverssion though...cant eat peanut butter.. I ate a pb and jelly sandwich and got sick.. Tried the new nestle girl scout candy barwith pb and got sick again... Lol.. Jason thought it was funny because he hates pb....oh well...
Catch up later ladies, love ya'll! :)


----------



## calebsmom06

PB&J was one of my biggest late night cravings with Cam:) I hope this is it for you Beth and Andi! I pray both of you get your BFP's seems they always come in 2's and 3's:) 
Andi-what laws changed that could effect you? I hope being that you are already almost finished with the process that it does not effect you directly. It should start with the next class of people that want to go through it. I pray it doesnt.
Tanya-no baby yet??
Cameron is in 3rd place in the contest out of 106 kids, he is behind 2nd by about 10 votes and behind 1st by about 14 votes. It would be an awesome experience if by some miracle he was able to place 1st! Hope everyone is having a great day! My little Cameron is 4 weeks today! He will be 1 month old already on the 30th***Tears***


----------



## Affyash

Hello girls! So sorry I've been away so long, we had a really rough couple of weeks. We got into escrow with a house, got super excited, spent almost $500 on the inspection and found out there was all kinds of things wrong with it. Termite work, asbestos in the ceiling, electrical work, plumbing work, you name it. So, in the end it wasn't worth it and we walked away. Today, however, we may have found our dream house! It's a little further away than we wanted (it's in Oxnard, CA) but it was built in 2009 and is HUGE and is really upgraded. It even has a detached guest quarters. And it's SUPER cheap because there's a tax associated with living in this community. But ultimately, our payments would be less than anything we could find in Camarillo because the sales price is so low. We're very excited! Other than that, we're doing great, I'm 29 weeks, baby's good, Quinn's good, Joe's good, all is well. We started getting ready for a garage sale when we went into escrow with the other house, so we're doing that 8/11. Should be fun and we'll get some extra cash. 

OK, enough about me, I see we've had some big news here...STEPH!? What the heck is up with you? Those are the best lines on a test I've seen from you, could this really be it? I'm still in awe at the happenings over the last couple of weeks I can't understand what happened (emotionally anyway). I am so so hopeful for you and I pray that you finally have a sticky bean. You so deserve it! I love you girl!

And Beth that's super great that you're O'ing! Seems to take awhile for you each month but at least it's happening!!! BD your brains out and I hope you catch your eggy! 

Mandy and Amanda I hope you're both doing good. That's great news about the girls (Mandy, I'm still on board with yours being a girl too!) We're all having princesses. 

Andi I'm super bummed to hear about the adoption laws, I hope that doesn't apply to you. Seems weird to get so close and then have something change and change all the plans! Hope the treatments work for you this month, can you imagine if you Beth and Steph all got prego at the same time! Ah, it would be magical!

Jenn Cameron is so stinkin' cute I just can't get enough of him! Happy almost 1 month! I still can't believe it's been that long. How is he sleeping and eating and all of that? Are you BF, bottle feeding or a little bit of both? Hope all is well!

Tanya I'm so sorry to hear about the doggy situation, that breaks my heart. And with the stress of waiting for Emma I'm sure it was even harder. Big hugs! I just cannot wait for your little princess to be here, I know you're aching to meet her! I just texted you this, but I'll say it again...by this time next week you'll be holding her!!! Ahhhh!

Who am I missing? I'm so sorry I missed so much and am not responding to everything. Things will be crazy the next few weeks if we get this house, but I'm hoping to get on every chance I can. I love you girls more than you know! Thanks for all that you do!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...hope you're all having a great Sunday:flower:

Jenn, I just voted again...I hope he gets it!:thumbup:

Ashe, great news about the house! I hope it works out for you to get that house, but if not then I know it's just because God has an even better one for you around the corner:thumbup:

Andi, what changed with the laws? I hope you can still get the girls and that it will be soon:hugs:

Steph, I saw those candy bars on tv and I told DH that I WANT TO TRY THEM! Sorry about your PB aversion,:wacko:But it's good that you're feeling sick, I guess:winkwink:

Well, my temp went up today so now I just have to keep an eye on it over the next couple of days and hope and pray that it stays up and it's not a fluke[-o&lt;

Tanya, anything happen yet? 

Talk to you later everyone:hugs:


----------



## Kahlan83

Had a really bad migraine yesterday. It was one of those really scary ones where I couldn't think straight. figures Josh wasn't hope so I was in the house all by myself. I was starting to feel like I had to call 911 it was so bad....but it eventually faded and we went out to dinner and a movie at like 10pm.

Part of the reason i was freaked out was because the baby hadn't moved in a while and I was worried.

Unfortunately there isn't anything the doctor can do about it because the only meds they can give you for it are really bad for baby... here's hoping I have another long stretch before I get another one.

waiting for Emma! yeah! My water broke after hubby and I B'd so maybe that will help.... F'x!


----------



## waiting2012

Hey girls! 
Great news about the house Ashe!! Sounds like God has led you to where you need to be..:) so glad that baby and family are good!!! :)

Beth I have a good feeling for you sweetie! :winkwink: Stick baby stick :dust:

Andi, what exactly do the laws say that would make you think it wont happen? I bet since your process was started before these new laws, you ahould be ok on that end.. :hugs: it will work out hun, prayers that it does...:)

Tanya, anything new since stripping your membranes??? She us a stubborn toot isnt she? :rofl:

Mandy, sorry about your migraine sweetie... Dealing with my own today ... Sucks.. All was good, then they turned the lights down at church for a slide show of VBS and after they turned the lights back up, it was like a bolt between the eyes.. The sun hurt, going to walmart afterwards was bad too.. Sitting in my bedroom with nothing but the tv on and it is going away slowly...


----------



## waiting2012

Stupid phone...

So yes, I know understand the power of a hormone induced headache...ugh... The cravings have begun to.. Wanted a hamburger for breakfast, at 5am... Waited till 8:30 and fixed burgers with shredded chees and onion in them... I ate 2 for breakfast and it was heaven... Had turkey and colby cheese sandwich for lunch and nauseas now... I would think something healthy would not make me nauseas, I was wrong..... Oh well... Jason thinks "boy" & so do I so looks like it might be boys for the girls from Texas... Calling bean Colt for now... Trying to get Jasin to settle on Samuel for the middle name because Samuel was Hannah's longed for child that God blessed her with.


And I want to tell ya'll how great it felt to serve at the mission last night.. It makes me truely appreciate my blessings.. To know any one of those we served could have been me or any of my friends... 

Well going to try and nap.. Hope everyone is doing good!! :hugs::)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Steph can u call me plz! Or any of u ladies....8508260413


----------



## waiting2012

I ended up sleeping all afternoon yesterday, and the headache came and went...I was up several times to pee and the headache got extremely bad in the middle of the night to the point I thought of waking up Jason, but I didn't. Its over. Its really, really over. I had a not even what would be considered a spot of brown this morning before work, at 9am when I went to the bathroom, there was a red blotch on my undies. I went and got a pad from my bag, and this time there was a lot of red blood with small clots in the toliet..Sorry if that's TMI. I'm going to try and stay at work, whats the point in going home? I wasn't even 4 weeks yet, or maybe I wasn't pregnant at all and my test was a sudden surge of hcg...Who knows. I saw your FB post Andi, and I feel exactly the same. Its time to hang up the ttc keys or pass them on to someone else. I knew it was too good to be true. I have my next appointment on wednesday for more blood work, but I think I'm going to decline it because I know these cramps and bleeding are what Dr. Edwards was hoping would happen so that I wouldn't have to have another D&C or some other treatment. I may check in here and there, I just know that Beth is going to get her BFP this next month in August, but for me, its just not going to happen. I've not called Jason, I'll tell him when I get home. I hope this is not something I caused. I forget my provera saturday night but took it first thing sunday morning. I hope that everyone else is having a good day. I guess I can chalk it up to a chemical or the m/c finally happening as it should. I bet the lining was compromised since my body only absorbed the reminents of the last pg. When Tanya has little Emma--I hope someone texts me. Other wise--Feel free to find me on Facebook.. Going to try and keep myself busy..between my FB games, school starting soon, the Emmaus walk in October, maybe seeing my parents in November, and the Christmas will be after that... Time to concentrate on the family God has blessed me with, and not dwell on what I can't seem to have again--a baby. 

Good Luck Ladies, I'll be thinking of ya'll constantly, keep this thread going cause I will check in and see how everyone is doing. 
Love to all..


----------



## waiting2012

Sent you a message Andi..I hope your ok hun.. :hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Ash fingers crossed on that house!

Steph I am so sorry for yet another loss! And I will be sure to text you myself when Emma decides to finally arrive! 

So um yup, nothing yet here! Been walking like crazy and have DTD a few times, once since the membranes were stripped - NOTHING is working! My next appt is on Wednesday, and the Dr said we'd discuss inducing then. So........ just waiting!


----------



## waiting2012

Was just checking in--its lunch time..Just texted Andi..Going to the cornerstore for something to eat.. Ladies, please pray for Andi.. She needs them more than I do, and big hugs too!!

Love ya Andi! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Tanya--I'll be sure to check in and see how your appointment goes Wednesday.. :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies I'm on now.....so I went in for my Trigger shot and ultrasound....and verdict is I have TOO MANY MATURE FOLLICLES :( soooo...they want me on birth control again and to wait til next cycle rolls around in Sept. :( 

So I called Jason and asked what to do...he said DONT take the pills and TRY to get ONE egg fertalized if anything. I don't want to be OCTOMOM....but I do have 8 MATURE FOLLICLES. 3 on left side and 5 on the right side. :( I'm scared and nervous but I say HECK WHY NOT TRY...I didn't get pregnant with TWO mature ones last time we tried.....but I duno what to do I guess I'll go with the hubby on this one WHY NOT TRY why GOD has given us a perfect chance to get pregnant this time. I just PRAY its only ONE or TWO no more than that I wouldn't know what to do with myself but we are going to TRY it....I wouldn't call this a failed cycle like the doc said it was....I'd call this OUR CHANCE to actually get it right :) I love you all an thanks for all of your support....PRAY for ONE baby :) lol


----------



## TandA08

I spent 5hrs in the hospital this morning with strong contractions and lots of pain. Dr ended up sending me home and told me to go walk. She expects that I'll be back at the hospital before my 11:30am appt tomorrow. But if not then they will induce tomorrow. 

And .... it turns out that my phone does NOT like being in the hospital, whenever i send a text it seems to get sent multiple times. So ladies, when i text you that I'm in labor if you get the text more than once - i apologize in advance!


----------



## bnporter81

Tanya, sounds like you'll have a baby here soon:thumbup:I'll be thinking of you and hoping and praying that all goes well for you and the little one.:hugs:

Andi, I will be praying that you get ONE nice healthy little bean in there. Good luck, hon:thumbup:

Steph, I'm so sorry to hear how things are going for you:hugs:I know there's nothing any of us can really say or do, but we're here for you and we love you:flower:I hope you stick around, but I know how you must be feeling and I understand.

I'm feeling kind of down tonight...my temp was back down to it's usual 97.3 today which means I probably did not ovulate. I was so depressed I didn't even bother updating FF. I don't know, I'm just so fed up with everything. Then to top it off, I found out this morning that one of my sisters-in-law passed away. We probably won't be able to go to Missouri for the funeral because DH doesn't have any time off so I feel really bad for all of the family:cry:

Anyway, hugs to everyone...love you all


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks I think I'm gonna O soon I am in PAIN like OMG :( its unreal!


----------



## calebsmom06

Ashley-nope no where close to sleeping through the night just yet, he has gotten to where he will only wake up about 2 times sooometimes 3 but not as bad as the one and a half to two hours like in the beginning:) I dont even mind it, I love getting up with him, I would do anything for him cause I love him so damn much! I am bottle feeding, I really wanted to breastfeed but it would be way to hard since I am going back to work so soon. I go back tomorrow:( It is a very very sad feeling and I know I will cry tomorrow:( 

Haha steph yep I guess it is, boys for texans lol:) Its ok I will take it. I am getting the birth control that they put in your arm, I have to wait until I start though and no signs yet, but I havent done anything yet we tried and it hurt and found out why the doc said that there is an area up there that is still healing, so I told hubby I want to wait another week maybe even two and he said ok. He isnt a happy camper about it but he understands.

Mandy-hope the migraines are easing up for you, thats got to be horrible!

All of you that are voting for my baby boy thank you so much, looks like he will probally place 3rd which is fine with me:) For him to be 3rd in a competition with 106 is awesome in itself! Hope everyone is having a great day, sorry I didnt get to everyone just replied really:/, seems I am always in a hurry now lol


----------



## calebsmom06

Ooooo soooo sorry Steph:( I know nothing we can say can really help so just know lots of hugs your way!

Tanya! I can not wait to get that text! I got chills when I saw your post! I am surprised they didnt just keep you being that you are already 3 days past your due date, were you dialated more than a 1? They should have just induced you right there!


----------



## calebsmom06

Finally!!!
 



Attached Files:







baby c.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 3









cameron1.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 3









cameron2.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4









cameron3.jpg
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 3









cameron5.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AndreaFlorida

awwwwwwww precious :) 

Tanya I pray she comes sooooon :) (I can't wait to see her pics :)


----------



## calebsmom06

I have TONS of pictures and actually took lots today for one month pictures which I will try to post sometime this week:)
 



Attached Files:







camerond.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4









cam.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TandA08

Jenn, Cameron is absolutely adorable! I'm glad you finally got some more pics up!!! He's grown soo much!

Well... so much for 2 July babies! I can't believe it's August!! To answer your question Jenn, they didn't want to induce me yesterday because I was only dilated to 1cm, they want to try and let my body get to 4cm on it's own before they induce. They said that if they induce while I'm only at 1cm it increases the risk of me having to have a c-section, which I am already at a high risk for. Baby is still face up instead of face down, and that on top of her possibly being too big for my pelvis means that it might all end up in a c-section. Mom and hubby are discussing right now whether we should just go back to the hospital this morning and say, "ok, you sent us home yesterday to walk, we walked, now please induce" or if we should just wait till the Dr appt at 11:30 this morning and tell her, "okay we are ready please induce now". Chances are that if we go to the Dr, she will only schedule the induction for tomorrow morning, whereas if we go straight to the hospital this morning, they will start the induction today...... 

Will keep everyone posted...


----------



## waiting2012

Emma is on her way!!! I can just feel it..LOL... :hugs::happydance:

Love the pics Jenn! Congrats on 3rd place!! That is still AWESOME!!

I'm back to work today.. I'm feeling ok..I took yesterday off..I was bleeding pretty bad and was absolutely sick to my stomach so I called in.. My bosses understood which was nice.. I probably could have took today off too, but the kids are going to Chuck E Cheese and I had told Adrian that the next time they went, she could go with them. Today is a bit better than yesterday..Thanks for the :hugs: ladies... I went ahead and took my soy and prenatals yesterday.. We aren't trying, and I hope if anything it'll help my cycles go back to 28 days.. Seems that's what I need. I was still taking my provera up until Monday night and yet it didn't stop the m/c from happening.. So I guess we'll see if I continue on that. It was left up to me by Dr.Edwards. He said he was sorry but that it's better this way. He doesn't mind my using the soy as alternative to clomid..He will see me again in February and I have to keep a diary of my cycles and he wants to see it come February. If they don't go back to 28 days, he may help us get them there..He'd like me to lose weight but knows that has to be upto me to do.. 

Beth--I wonder if the dip in temps is a good thing, I guess we'll know with tomorrows, hope they go back up hun! 

Andi--I think at least 2 would be awesome for ya, 8--LOL... I agree with your hubby, why wait? This may be the opportunity you've been needing.. Doctor's don't always know everything! :winkwink:

Mandy--Hope the migraines are lessening..:hugs:

Lots of love to you all!! 

I'll check in, just not going to obsess about everything..I have so much NON TTC/BABY stuff to share at lunch.. So I'll be back then... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kahlan83

Hey I bet the same thing will happen with Amanda and I. She'd have her baby around the right time and I'll be the one going into the second week of December. lol. although my doctor said that he'll only let me go about 4 days over due before inducing because I had a c-section before and there are risks of rupture. Here's hoping for early....at least, after 37 weeks anyway.

I have a feeling Emma will be here before Friday.

Steph, I'm sorry to hear about another loss.

Andi, maybe this is your month.... you too Beth.

Cameron is adorable. I love the little pictures where he's kind of on an angle and he's looking with the sweety pie face. 

It's still hard for me to realize that this little one doing summersaults in my belly will be here in less than 4 months


----------



## AndreaFlorida

todays tests lol
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 5









2.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## waiting2012

Lol Andi, nice line on the hpt...:rofl:...Its white, but there...At least ya have a point of reference..hee hee.. :hugs: Hope that opk is super dark tomorrow!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yesterdays HPT's were much more "there" its gotta be that stupid cyst..screen tilt prob. needed lmao
 



Attached Files:







yesterday.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TandA08

Still only a 1 dr said she stretched me to a 2 to try and encourage things. Scheduled induction for Friday morning.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yay Tanya :) thats awesome PRAY you go in labor on your own :)

My interview went really well praying for a phone call on Monday :) might be a new Enterprise Rent-A-Car associate :) PRAYING HARD :)


----------



## bnporter81

Good luck Andi...fingers crossed for u this cycle and for the job!

Tanya,good luck! Won't be long:happydance:I can't wait for the good newsz and pics

Jenn, he's gotten so big...and adorable:flower:Love the pics!

Steph, glad to hear you're feeling a little better today:hugs:Have fun at Chuck E. Cheese:winkwink:

Talk to e veryone later....hugs:hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

And Tanya looks like we skipped July all together! We didnt have ANY July babies, Cameron came to early (June 30) and Emma came to late! Boys in a hurry and girls taking their time hehehe


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm a LOT crampy assuming I'm gonna O some of those eggies :) pray only a few LOL...but we shall see what happens hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## waiting2012

Not sure, but I'm betting Tanya has already texted who she had numbers for...

She's in the hospital as of last night, IV started and all... I got a text from her about 9 or so am Texas time--they were starting her Pitocin.. :happydance::happydance: Just a matter of time now!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Now I was supposed to come on yesterday and let you guys in on some NON TTC, etc news... Stuff..

Well, first off, please pray for 2 families.. The Stilletti family--their son was hit by a train about 2 weeks ago--some say he didn't hear or feel the train coming as he walked on the tracks listening to his Iphone--his parents know my inlaws--my stepfather in law was his dad's little league coach a long time ago--there was talk that he had been in counseling for depression, so its anyones guess why it happened. My SFinL said you can feel the train coming long before it is up on ya'. Marcus S. was 14 years old, was supposed to be a freshman here in Alvord this coming year. The other is the Dollins-Mowery family. This past weekend, Cheyenne D. the oldest of 3 (aged 14 as well) had a run in with some girls she went to school with, and then got into it with her mother. At 2:30 am she waited for a train to come and walked up on the tracks and stood--she was killed. Her funeral is today. I had the pleasure of knowing this young lady about 4-5 years ago when her little sister was in my toddler class, Wesley had a huge crush on her and even had me get his first valentines for a girl for her. Just pray for these families will you. These were senseless tragedies whether suicides or accidents. They didn't need to happen. 

I found out monday night something my monster-in-law told Adrian Sunday when her and Jason went swimming with Sahara for his visit. Adrian told her that I was pregnant, and my MIL told Adrian to not get her hopes up because I don't keep my babies. :growlmad: I was of course devastated that this woman who has nothing to do with me or my kids for a year and a half has opinion--and one that is not worth a shit to me. I also found out my 14 year old neighbor across the street--is pregnant.. :( I have to come to the conclusion that I'm either too old or too overweight to keep a baby, and that is fine, but why does it feel like it's one blow to the heart after another, as if the m/c itself wasn't enough. :( I'm not going to be sorrowful--what is the point? But it is fustrating beyond words. 

I just wanted to share, hope ya'll don't mind. Its rather busy here at work (which is also the church where Cheyenne's funeral is).. I'm to play my FB games while my phone charges and I'll try to check back in-in a bit..


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL's comment. That was so freakin' rude of her...I would say NOBODY has a right to make a comment about anyone's pregnancies/miscarriages. Especially her with the way she's been with everything. Just blow it/her off and try not to let it get to you, hon:hugs:Just remember, people like that always get what they have coming to them in the end.:thumbup: That's so sad about the 2 families...as I mentioned a couple of days ago, I believe, my SIL passed away Tuesday so we're leaving reallllly early in the morning and heading up there for the funeral. We'll be home either Sunday night or Monday...it's just so sad and I hate it for anyone who has a loss like that. They'll be in my prayers.

Can't wait to find out about Tanya's little one! I hope everything is going well for her.

Talk to everyone in a few days. Hugs:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Beth, I'm sooo sorry hun too... I was so wrapped up in my own world, I completely forgot to mention it... :hugs:!!! Have a safe trip hun!! We'll be thinking of you this weekend, and prayers for the family! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Any news from Tanya yet?


----------



## Kahlan83

How exciting that Tanya is going to have Emma soon....praying she doesn't end up needing a section...only because if you can avoid surgery do it....either way as long as both mommy and baby are healthy it's all good.

Steph, I don't mean to pry or make you upset but have you considered maybe looking into adoption like Andi? I know if I couldn't have more kids I would so look into that. You have so much love to give and there are so many that need it in return. My heart for sure goes out to the two families you mentioned.


----------



## Affyash

Hi girls! Just a quick moment to chat...

First off Steph, I am so furious for you about your MIL and her nerve. Like you don't have enough going to with your own physical and emotional self that this bitch feels she needs to get involved and talk to YOUR daughter about it. None of her business and incredibly insensitive at the same time. I am so sorry. And I am equally as sorry to hear of those poor families and those poor children you spoke of. While I truly hope these were accidents, they horribly tragic just the same and I hope you and their families and friends can grieve and be grateful that they were here even for a short time. You have my thoughts and love as always!

Beth, I am so sorry for your family's loss as well. It is never easy to lose someone and it's so hard when it's someone close. I'm glad you guys are able to go to the funeral, I hope it's not too hard. XOXO

There's so much to say to everyone else, but it will have to be anther time unfortunately. Much love and hugs to all!

Oh and I heard from Tanya around 11, she had gotten her epidural and was feeling much more comfortable. Hope she's doing well and Emma's not being too hard on her! Can't wait to see pics of the little lady!!


----------



## calebsmom06

I heard from Tanya at 130, they had broke her water and she was in heaven with the epidural not able to feel a thing:) Havent heard since but id think she should probally be holding her baby Emma about now???? If not now then very very soon!


----------



## Kahlan83

how exciting. Keep us updated!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Any updates?!?!?! We didn't get to BD last night and I think I O'd by my temps :O


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome Emma Rae Marshall! August 2nd, 2012 7 lbs 1oz 20.5 inches via C/Section


CONGRATS Tanya!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## waiting2012

I wish I find her u/s pics... :dohh: But I thought this was a nice "look back" over the last 40+5... :cloud9:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awwww she is BEAUTIFUL :) and Tanya looks great to :)


----------



## AmandaBaby

Congrats Tanya!! She is beautiful!! Hope your both doing well :)

Sorry I've not been on much everyone, tiredness is taking over my life!! 
I do still check in a lot though and im always thinking of you all!!

Xx


----------



## Kahlan83

Congrats to Tanya and her family. sorry about the section but at least Emma is here perfect and healthy!


----------



## bnporter81

Sorry I couldn't get on here sooner...getting ready to go to the funeral but wanted to check in on Tanya....


Congrats!! She's beautiful!:cloud9::hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Ladies i only have a quick moment while Emma is starting to wake up and the nurse will be back in the room for shift change. I hope to go home today and will update properly from there. It's hell to use my phone for BnB.
Emma and i are doing well after a rough delivery. But she's here now and healthy and that's all that matters.


----------



## waiting2012

Hopefully, your home now Tanya! Again, many congrats!!

Beth, hope all is ok considering.. :hugs:

I hope everyone is doing good and had a great weekend! :)

I'll check back in more at lunch.. :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Beth hope your okay love....

Steph how are you sweetheart?

Tanya how are you and the sweet lil miss doing? 

I miss you ladies sorry I haven't been on here more just have TONS going on right now :( Jason's grand dad is REALLY sick...an we might be on our way emergency trip to TN....will update more. 

I have this other issue when I go pee I might have to get checked out...its "pressure" but it HURTS LIKE HECK I think its a weird kinda UTI or bladder infection...its way down low doesn't burn or anything just pressure pain :( It feels like when I was preg with my boys...I duno but I'll update later. Going to get Ty's stitches out in a few!


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Andi... Feeling ok I guess... As well as I can seeing how this is day 8 of this bleeding..Not even brown or pink, still bright red with itty clots..TMI sorry..LOL Sorry to hear about the dh's granddad.. Prayers for him sweetie! At 4 dpo--its possible that's your bean your feeling, finding a nice snuggly spot!! :winkwink:!! I so hope this is it for you!!

It would be an awesome end to this year if you both could get those :bfp:s!! (Ok, I know its only August, but lets be honest--ya'll are going to get ultra sticky beans before I do, and I'm super stoked for it to happen!! :happydance:

Going to venture to my FB games, I hope everyone is doing good! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well just got bad news on J's grandpa :( not doing good at all. All his arteries are blocked as well as disease ridden. Looks like this might be it. They said they could send him home but no telling how long he'd make it as his HR (heartrate) has dipped below 38 a time or two.....so they can't put a time on his life left on earth. Then they said the surgery with his HR so low...is dangerous and he could not wake up from it at all or have more heart attacks in surgery. This is awful and DH's sis works on base with him so hes going to check on her. But I'm ticked because I feel like she wants him to drive them up to TN....WELL WHAT ABOUT OUR FAMILY do I and our kids not matter right now? I had a fight on fb with half his family yesterday who hate me :( I feel like I just don't belong. Since I was a small child I feel as if NO ONE WANTED ME I was passed around like crazy...then my mom and dad adopted me. I had a family now that I'm older I feel like no one cares anymore. My dad's side of the family since I got older has had nothing to do with me and I deleted every one of them off my fb page....I have no relationship with ANY of my moms family either :( I'm just left to raise my children best I can and they have no relatives that give a shit :( I feel so awful right now. I cried all day yesterday and looks like I'll be doing it again today. My mom tries to be there for me but shes all I have honest my husband didn't even stick up for me on my fb :( when his family members were bashing me and putting me down :( FML seriously.....if I'm not pregger this cycle I've done been passed the give up part of it all.....I PRAY I find some self love inside my heart somewhere....I know you girls on here care :( but where are my family who were supposed to love and care for me.


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, I'm so sorry:hugs:Sounds like things have been rough for you and I know TTC makes it that much harder. That's terrible about his grandpa...my prayers are with you and your family. I know first hand how hard it all is when you lose family. I feel like I hardly have any family left. I have an uncle and aunt, a great uncle and great aunt and my sister. That's all I have left of immediate family. Well, I guess I do have some family on my dad's side, but none of them had anything to with my mom or me or my sister after my dad died when I was a year old so I've never gotten to meet any of that side of my family. I've talked to a few of them on the phone before but it's never gone any further than that. Oh well, I've got my husband and kids and they mean the world to me. I guess that's what matters:thumbup: Oh, and if that pressure you're feeling is a UTI, try some D-Mannose powder. You take a teaspoon in some water and drink that several times a day for a few days. Afterwards you can even use it a few times a week to prevent a UTI:thumbup:I had a bad problem with them a couple of years ago and since using that it's made a huge difference!

Tanya, how are you and Emma doing?:flower:

Steph, 8 days of bleeding like that sounds terrible. Has it been like that for you before? Hopefully it will stop soon...might not be a bad idea to take some extra iron supplements right now, hon.:thumbup::hugs:

Well, girls, tomorrow is my daughter's first day of 5th grade. She's growing up so fast:cry:I'm gonna run and get her stuff ready and make sure she gets to bed. Hugs everyone.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I might not be on a few days or so..unless I'm on my phone and of course I'm TEMPING and USING PEE STICKS lmao...duno where I'm gonna hide them LMFAO but I'm gonna do my best to keep it on the down low an keep all the wrappers in a trash bag in our room LOL!! Thinking hotel room might be a better option at this point LOL!! I duno....we are on the way to TN I just had a shower an we are out the door.....much love to you all see you all soon!! Hope all of you are doing well!


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow it has been very quite on here the last few days! I started back to work the 1st and between work and taking care of baby Cameron and housework it has been hard to find time to get on, I try to spend as much time as I can with him. It is hard to leave him. I am off the next 3 days:) But next week I have to start back to regular 5 day work weeks:/
Steph-hope your feeling better
Andi-so sorry about your grandpa, I hope he makes a turn for the better!
Tanya-Emma is beautiful, God definetly has his hand on her! 
Beth-how is everything
Mandy-hope all is well:)
Amanda-So glad to hear from you! How far along are you now? How is work? Is the nausea better now?
Sorry if I forgot anyone, I will be able to get on a little more tomorrow:)


----------



## brooke1993

I wanted to pop in and say congrats to you tanya and let u all know things didnt work for me and i am just trying to sort through things,Hugs


----------



## TandA08

Emma and I came home on Sunday afternoon, and our first night home was awful! But last night was much better! I'm slowly recovering from the csection, but today I seem to be feeling better.

I'll try and post pics soon, but they are all on my phone right now.


----------



## calebsmom06

Tanya-glad you are starting to feel better:) Are you bottle or breast feeding? I cant wait to see more pictures! She is precious, congrats again. How is your hubby? He has daddys little girl:)


----------



## armymama2012

Can I join or is this a group of "already pregnant"? Congrats on the new baby girl! We are hoping to be pregnant by Halloween. We've been actively trying for 7 months. I am in my 2ww. Testing on the 17th.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Sure can anyones welcome here and im by nooo means pregnant lol trying for four years now!


----------



## armymama2012

Ok Great!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

How long have you been TTC? Have you got any other children? I am Andi...and I have a 3 and a half year old boy so HONESTLY only tried for 3 and a half years minus a deployment my husband is military and a few short TDY's. I also have an almost 9 year old boy. We want one more child so...here we sit LOL waiting on our lil one!


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> How long have you been TTC? Have you got any other children? I am Andi...and I have a 3 and a half year old boy so HONESTLY only tried for 3 and a half years minus a deployment my husband is military and a few short TDY's. I also have an almost 9 year old boy. We want one more child so...here we sit LOL waiting on our lil one!


I am Nicole. We have 2 angel babies and a 15 month old daughter. We have been "actively" trying for 6 months. Started at beginning of November, got pregnant in January but miscarried at the end of March and started trying again right away. Where are you located and what branch of military? We are in NY, hubby has been in US Army now for almost 18 months. Military life is rough. Are you a stay at home mom. Btw, we want 8+ kids.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm a stay at home mom right now my husbands been in 9 years in the Airforce. We just want one more because my first 2 are not biologically his he's pretty much taken the daddy role. We live in Crestview Florida but hubby is stationed at Hurlburt Field FL about 32 miles from where we live...he has a long drive everyday...But we love this life...and its whats right for us!


----------



## Kahlan83

Oh Brooke, I"m so sorry for loss. Just know we're all here for you. Lots of Love and :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I totally missed that Brooke :( IM SO SORRY :( hun....bless your heart....we've missed you lately :(


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey Armymama=this group is for anyone, it started off with us all ttc and is now ttc, pregnant, and 2 of us just had our babies. We are a very close group and most of us have become really good friends. Tanya just had a baby girl about a week ago and myself just had a baby boy, he is 5 1/2 weeks old now. So sorry for your loss in March, and did I see that right? You want 8 or more children:) Thats awesome! Is there a partivular reason for the number 8?


----------



## calebsmom06

Brooke so sorry for your loss:( Did the doc say anything as to why this is happening:(


----------



## waiting2012

Hello Ladies... I felt bad not getting on here, but in a way it was kind of nice to not be thinking about anything but my FB games..:rofl:

WELCOME NICOLE!! The more the merrier! Seems this thread has seen its share of tears and wahoo's, and that's what it's all about. Need a shoulder to cry on--we are here, need to spread some good news around--that's even better! :hugs:

Brooke--I'm soo sorry hun!.. I was sure that you were just really busy with the pg and such and doing good, I never thought you would m/c the other twin.. :hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry::cry:

Tanya--Glad to hear you made it home, and the first c/section can be kind of rough--mine was plus I went through a long non-progressive labor to boot.. With Adrian, the c/s was much easier to bounce back from.. :hugs:.. Sweet Emma is adorable!

Ashe--how are you hun? Taking it easy I hope!

Mandy and Amanda--Migraines, Morning sickness?? Ya'll should be about to the end of all that I hope! :hugs:

Jenn--How is Cam doing? Here soon he'll be 2 months old! OMG, how time flies!! 

Andi--I'm sorry your hubby's family are assholes.. You deserve much more than that and I don't blame you for deleting them on FB.. I hope is granddad is not in too much pain. :hugs:

Beth--Yeah, I've been taking prenatals because they have a bit more iron in them then regular vitamins and I don't like the way the regular iron tabs make me feel. UGH.. I thought all was coming to an end, but shit-no! :growlmad: just went potty a bit ago, and what was light pink to brown is now f'ing bright red! Dr. Edwards said it wasn't unusual considering.. He wants me to give it till the end of the week and if I'm still bleeding he might have to investigate a little further.. He mentioned maybe a "tear" in the uterine wall, possibly my cyst burst--he doesn't know for sure, but I'm not pregnant anymore.. I told him about the soy I was taking the last time I saw him, and he said it was odd that I was still bleeding but thinks that I may still ovulate and have a regular cycle if that is what I'm shooting for--either way--Jason doesn't like sex when it's "messy" so even if I do O'--no s-e-x LOL... Better anyways.. We discussed next summer him getting a vasectomy vs my tubal ligation--we are going to look into the difference in cost--I told him it was better for him because I have to work while he is in school. So now I've basically given myself an ultimatetum--pregnant by next June or no more period-the-end. Wes graduates in June, so it's now or never for us.. I'm going to have to accept the fact that I have what I have and be ok with that.

On the bright side of things--J's mom (co-worker J) has a set of white-pine bunkbeds--She was going to give them to J' for her daughter and the half brother but she thinks the kids are still to little for bunkbeds (Aurora will be 4 in September, and Gabe will be 3 in December)--SO... I am getting a set of bunkbeds for FREE for the girls!! :happydance::happydance: GOD IS GOOD! We've been talking about new beds for when Jason either gets custody or visitation of Sahara and its been an expence we have had to put off and put off--NOW WE HAVE THEM! And J's mom is going to give us extra sheets too!! How AWESOME IS THAT!! :happydance::happydance:

Ok, BUBBLE SAFARI is calling my name...:rofl::rofl:

Lots of Love and Hugs, and big WELCOME to NICOLE!!


----------



## armymama2012

Well we really want 12 living babies (keep in mind we have 2 angel babies) but if that all take this long to conceive we may only end up with 8. Really I am good as long as we have more than 4.


----------



## bnporter81

Brooke, I'm so so sorry to hear about your loss:hugs::hugs:My thoughts and prayers are with you your hubby.:hugs:I know it must be so hard after losing the first one.

Andi, how is everything going with your husband's grandpa? Did you make it to TN? I'm not too far from Nashville.

Steph, I'm sorry to hear the bleeding has continued. Hopefully it will stop soon and won't need to be investigated any further:flower: 

Nicole, welcome:flower:I'm not pregnant yet either. I'm a stay at home mom as well and DH and I have been trying for about 10 months, but my cycles have gotten long and messed up since coming off the pill last year so TTC has been really stressful with me not ovulating until really late in my cycle:dohh:I have 3 children of my own and 1 step-daughter. This next baby will be mine and my husband's last. We're really hoping for a girl since we have 2 boys together already. He has a daughter of his own through another marriage and I do,too, so it would be nice to have one together. But whatever God gives us will be wonderful and we would be thrilled:thumbup:

Tanya, hope you're feeling better and Emma is doing well!:flower:

Jenn, how is work going? I know it must be hard being away from your little one:hugs: Things are okay here...FF shows me at being 12 dpo but I had a big drop today. I'm not even totally confident about O'ing because my temps never got high this time so I don't know:dohh:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea we are in Memphis right now....but we drive to Jackson where his g'pa is. Hes going home today they can't do surgery its too risky...its just a sit back and hold on tight b/c he won't make it too much longer unfortunately :( ALL of his arteries are blocked. But....we will see what happens. Well I am 7dpo today not feeling really any diff. than other cycles so who knows LOL.....if we didn't get it....I'm afraid thats it at trying LOL I'll update more later...we are about to get showers an go find some breakfast his mom left to go to the hospital already an we are in Cordova TECHNICALLY its a lil town in Memphis very nice town at that :) I love it here....I don't wanna go home!! But I have to my Ty's at home with my mom because he didn't wanna be "sad" is how he put things....so he stayed with her an the stitches come out today woop woop :) hopefully his head looks better!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm only 5 DPO but I am not thinking positive anymore. After the pains I had last night and now a .5 degree drop in my temp this morning. I am guessing that AF will be here in 5 days. Ugh...


----------



## calebsmom06

Nicole-thats awesdome to want that many children:) I hope you catch an eggy this month, dont get your hopes down about the temp drop, maybe its implantation now would be about the time to expect a slight drop in your temp. Dont feel discouraged just yet.
Beth-I hope you catch it, I know with a temp drop this late it can discourage you but there is still hope. Work has been good, it is really hard leaving the baby, I was lucky enough to get 3 days off this week and I have enjoyed every minute of it with him but back to work tomorrow. I have to make the most of my time with him:/

Andi-so sorry about grandpa, make every minute with him right now count. He will be so much more comfortable at home. How long will you guys be staying

Steph-hope the bleeding has slowed up for you, maybe its good your kind of being forced not to try this month, your body has been through so much these months, maybe this will help you strenghten and recooperate, this could be what you need to carry on the next eggy. Hugs


----------



## calebsmom06

ooo and yes steph in 21 days he will be 2 months already, its goes by way to fast!


----------



## waiting2012

Hey ladies..I've got naproom duty but that means off work at 3!! WAHOO FOR ME!!

Nicole..that is a lot of kiddos! But I commend anyone who wants a big family! I was an only child; my husband is 1 of 4 (taking into account half/step siblings)..We have 3 all together--my son is 17 (he'll be 18 in April), our daughter is 11 (12 in October) and his daughter is 13 (14 in January).. I've been trying like crazy to have just one more--prefer a boy since we have 2 girls already and I would love to see what a boy would look like with my dh.. :) I've been plagued with m/c after m/c--and no real known reason.. Sucks when it happens and the doctors just look at you with some dumb look on their face and say "we don't know".. I've got a good ob/gyn now, and he's at least trying to be helpful this time.. Hope you get your sticky bean hun!

Andi--I hope you are doing alright, I love Memphis--been a long time since I was there last, but it is such a nice place, wish the circumstances were better, but try to enjoy the sights while there and let your mind relax!... :hugs: 

Beth--Sorry about your dip--I don't think 12 dpo is to late for an implantation dip according to a lot of sources..But August is not over yet! I would love to see Gail be right for you--then I won't feel like a dumbass for getting my hopes up come January.. :)

As for the bleeding--I guess ya'll was praying really hard--cause it is coming to an end..WAHOO #2 for me! :happydance:.. I was so happy to see its just brown spotting and no more red..Been wearing these dang pads for nearly 2 weeks and ICK! :rofl:..

Ok, going to FB...Ya'll will find me chasing bubbles or trying to hook my sim up with some random friend...:rofl:.. Thank God tomorrow is friday! :happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Jason's grandpa goes home today....not much they can do from here on out but his heart rate is only 49 right now...an thats when up and moving...soooo PRAYERS still Jason is going to NOT be okay when something happens.....PRAYERS!! But we are going home for him to be more comfortable etc. :) so thats a good thing as he wouldn't make it through surgery. FINALLY found out that the hospital has WIFI lol its WTF netword!


----------



## Kahlan83

Andi. I'm sorry to hear about Jason's Grandpa. Had something similar happen with my own a few years ago. sometimes in this kind of situation instead of praying for god to make him better, we have to pray for him to bring the suffering some peace....especially with how old and how much in pain he's in. The best we can hope for is that God takes him home so he's not sick and hurting any longer. I'm sorry if that seems hard. We're kind of praying right now for my Father-in-law to find peace as well....he has very bad Alzemiers and can't even remember how to walk anymore.... I wish there was a cure for it instead. Human diseases are horrible and I really wish that we all could just never have to experience any of them. My heart is with you in this tough time though...I really wish he was strong enough to go through the surgery...

My papa was 86 and his lungs were at like 25% their normal capacity. He was tired and just wanted to be with my gramma (who had died 4 years before) so we all just spent some good time with him and make sure our last memories were good ones...then after he'd seen us all and had spent some time, they took him off the respirator and gave him morphine so that he'd sleep until his heart finally gave out but he wasn't in pain and we're all thankful for that. I will pray that God is with your family during this sad time.

Welcome Nicole! Wow...8 kids.... My hubby wants 3 and we're 23 weeks into pregnancy #2. I couldn't even imagine losing a baby...I'm so sorry for your previous losses. I've never had a miscarriage, at least not one I've known about for sure. Doctor thinks I might have had one a year ago March but we didn't have anything to confirm it for sure. I have PCOS and this baby was a surprise because we were only officially diagnosed in Feb and got preggo in March....Very lucky and I thank god every day for this miracle. I'm not religious...more spiritual but I believe in the power of prayer.

Steph...I'm glad that the bleeding has slowed down. I wish we could have been cursed with something other than what we are. I'm still holding out for you to have another little bean..one that's sticky!

Jenn.... 2 months already...wow. Time flies.

Tanya...how are you and Emma doing? Hope your recovering well. It takes some getting used to when you have a c-section because you don't realize how much you use those abdominal muscles until now. Josh had to do the laundry for weeks because I wasn't allowed to lift anything heavier than the baby...but it heals quickly. My scar was barely noticeable even after the surgery. the wonders of modern medicine.

Well I haven't any migraines since that last one a few weeks ago so it must have just been a hormone flux...but it turns out that I have hemorrhoids. From what I've looked up online they're only first degree but they still hurt. I didn't get them with Matty at all...this pregnancy is certainly a lot different. lol. Oh and I'm finally showing! I'll take a picture this evening and post it for you and I'll put one from Matty's pregnancy to compare. I"m a lot rounder than I was last time at almost 6 months. and you know, I haven't even gained any real weight...I've been jumping between the same 5 lbs. I'm going to have to ask the Dr. on the 20th if that's ok... I just find I have so much pressure on my stomach I can't eat as much as I could before...but baby is still kicking like crazy. Still have a little bit of morning sickness every once in a while but it's usually right when I wake up and it's not every day.

Josh has made me re-do our budget because we barely made every payment this month and we're not bad off so now we're budgeting the money we have left after we pay bills because we're obviously spending more then we should and if something comes up...we have no money for it...but the good thing is that with this new budget we can go on a little babymoon in October to Niagara falls. I'm so looking forward to it....we havn't been on a couples trip in like 4 years.

Amanda! Where are you girl...we miss you....

Brooke I really hope your doing ok. Dont forget about us we're always here for you if you need to vent so don't be a stranger.

Ashe....Miss you too, guess everything is crazy busy with trying to find a new house and everything.

Well there is my big long winded update. Off to make dinner. Love you all ladies and always thinking of you!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Sorry I've been so MIA!! :(
About to finish my lunch break now but I will do my absolute best to get on tonight and reply! I've missed so much :( thinking of you all though and sending my love xxxx


----------



## armymama2012

Well now I am having hot flashes, insomnia, lots of gas, terrible pain in my knees, and I swear I sweat 2x easier now. Argh...hope this isn't AF coming with a vengeance!


----------



## calebsmom06

He will be a month and a half on Sat. So not quite 2 months yet, and I want him to stay little! I am loving this every minute, I dont even mind getting up every 2-3 hours:) Its all out of love:) I dont want to refer to him as 2 months until he is 2 months lol, I know im crazy but it makes me sad cause he will prob. be my last unless we have some miracle financially, babies are expensive! And I am hoping that this last bill I got in the mail today of the portion the insurance didnt cover and what was OVER the 1500 I pre-paid is it! This one is 658, last week I got one for 116 and one for 19.68. I really hop this is it....I am rambling I know, sorry:/ I am debating wether Cameron needs his formula changed from similac to similac sensitive or if I should wait a little longer, he has been getting gas since we came home from the hospital. Sometimes are worse than others but I hate when he cries from it:( Gripe water does seem to work wonders but I dont want to have to keep giving it to him, I will usually just give it right before bed time to help him sleep.
Mandy-Niagra Falls sounds awesome!!!! I hope you get to make that trip:) And as long as you are eating and your baby is growing as he should then the doc should be ok with the lack of weight gain, you had changed your eating habits when you got preggers right?
Amanda-:) so nice to hear from you! How is everything?? We need a bump pic!:)


----------



## Kahlan83

calebsmom06 said:


> Mandy-Niagra Falls sounds awesome!!!! I hope you get to make that trip:) And as long as you are eating and your baby is growing as he should then the doc should be ok with the lack of weight gain, you had changed your eating habits when you got preggers right?

well not entirely. I'm trying to eat better but I think it's more because I can't eat as much as I could before. I get full a lot quicker than last time I was pregnant. I"m gonna ask him anyway to at least put my mind at ease.


----------



## waiting2012

Hello All...
So glad to be PAD FREE!!! WHOOHOO!!! :happydance:... called the doctor and let him know and his nurse was happy to hear it...10 days of bleeding was enough for me... LOL... I'm sure it was just the evacuation of previous contents, but dang, I'm happy its done and over with!

Mandy--Sounds like a good trip you've got planned! :) I hear ya about the budget stuff..With Jason going to school again this fall, we have made both of ourselves aware that when we get his loan and grant money after school starts--house payments, taxes and vehicles are to be took care of first. That will just leave the electric, gas and water as the only monthly expence to worry about plus the rental payments on the fridge and a/c.. Those are managable when there aren't other bills to worry about. :)

Nicole--I hope those are preggo symptoms for you! :winkwink: That would be awesome! I'm not sure I could handle 8, but like I said before--I commend anyone who wants that many kiddos! :)

Amanda--been missing you hun! Can't wait to see pics again! :)

Tanya--hope your feel good, and Emma isn't keeping you up to much! 

Jenn--How is Cam doing? From the pics on FB, he's cuter and cuter everyday! :)

Ashe--how are you sweetie?? Haven't heard from ya in a bit.. Won't be long and your little one will be here soon too!

Brooke--Many hugs hun!, take whatever time you need, but don't forget we are here for you hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Andi--Did Jason's popie go home? I know its hard knowing that they will probably have a very limited time with you, but cherish each moment hun... :hugs:

A lady in our choir found out her mother has stomach cancer--stage 4. Its been hard listening to her talk about her mom--her grandma's live with her parents and she lives with them too and helps to take care of them all--It makes me teary when I think of it because my dad has been having difficulities too, and I wish I could be there to take care of him, especially when tomorrow is not guaranteed for anyone--but they live in Kansas and I can't just move or get them to move here. :( I know one day I'll get the call my dad has passed, and I'm not sure I'm quite ready for that call yet.. :hugs:

I'm going to grab my lunch and eat, and do my games... By the way--Jenn..Welcome to the DARKSIDE...:rofl::rofl::rofl: I'll be sure to send ya bubbles...LOL


----------



## Kahlan83

so here are the pics I promised.

First one is from today, the second one is when I was at about the same place in my pregnancy with Matty
 



Attached Files:







IMGP4941.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kahlan83

Wouldnt let me post both so here is the one from my first pregnancy

I feel bigger this time
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1343.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## waiting2012

Girls make us gals get bigger faster I think Mandy! Love the pics hun! Too Cute!! :)

About to head home, numbers are down, and its been a LONG week... UGH... I am rather enjoying the sharp pains in my left ovarian side..Damn cyst... So glad to head out the door...

Talk to everyone monday! (Can't guarantee that I will be somewhere with good wifi--and we are getting the bunkbeds tomorrow!!) :happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:cry: all for a :bfn: boo! Oh well.....I'm done TTC and in a way very happy with that decision :) Hope you all are doing well.....we are still in TN...and gonna have hamburgers for dinner yummmm....talk to you ladies later on an hope things are going well for each of you!


----------



## Affyash

Heeeeellllllloooooo my loves! Long time no talk!

There is so much to respond to, I'll try to be brief so I don't bore you all!

Steph, again, my heart goes out to you in every way possible. It sounds like you are holding strong and being as positive as you can be right now. I still believe your time will come and I don't think you will make it to next year without getting your sticky bean. Big hugs and love your way dear!

Tanya I hope you're doing well with that little precious bundle love you have! And I hope you're feeling better too. I know how rough it can be. I just hope you're not having any complications. It's so much easier to deal with when it heals how it should. Love ya!

Jenn Cameron is so cute, I want to see more pics of those chubby cheeks! So sucks you had to go back to work but at least you have 3 days off sometimes and can spend lots of time back to back with him. Hang in there mama, it will get easier. I don't think there's any harm in switching him to the sensitive formula anyway, it's just the proteins are partially broken down already so it's easier on their tummies. That's the only difference I know of though!

OK, I had so much more to write, and then I had to put out some fires at work...I am going to go home now and get back on tonight to finish my thoughts! Love you girls!


----------



## armymama2012

Ok now I am moody and my mouth is hungry but my stomach says no. Nearly slapped DH this morning because he squeezed my side to wake me and it caused me to start cramping.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well....I have eggwhite CM which I NEVER have....but I'm not O'ing I did an OPK?!?!?!


----------



## Affyash

Hey girls I just wanted to get on because I said I would. It's 10:45 and we just got done getting everything ready for the sale tomorrow. I am so beat, it's not even funny. I'll get on tomorrow for sure and finish my update. Love you all, hope you sleep well!


----------



## armymama2012

Well I dont know what is going on because i just checked my CM and I got a lot of EWCM and it was super stretchy. We BD'd tonight. Is this a sign?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thats a sign of ovulation :)


----------



## armymama2012

But I already ovulated! I am on 7 DPO.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Weird same thing happened to me this cycle and I was 8dpo when I had the EWCM an now today 9 dpo I duno whats going on but I'm "leaking" on my underwear LOL


----------



## armymama2012

Lol I haven't had that much. Insomnia has my chart all messed up I think.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I THINK I em well DID IT!:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 11









3rd one.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## armymama2012

I see a faint second line!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Just popping on quickly though I dont have time to reply :( just spent the whole afternoon cleaning the house and now we're about to go shopping.
Just wanted to quickly say though, Andi and armymama2012 (sorry hun, I can't remember your name! Welcome to the thread too!) I read you both had EWCM about midway through the TWW and just wanted to say i'm pretty sure that's a sign of pregnancy because your cm is supposed to increase and turn back to ewcm if your pregnant. I'm pretty sure it did for me anyway and then increases even more throughout.
And looks like it could be true for Andi too!! I defintely see a second line on your test!!!!!!! :D I'm pretty sure that looks like the line I had at about 9 DPO with this pregnancy and then when I tested with a FRER it was slightly darker! So so excited for you and can't wait to see some progression!! :D
love you all and thinking of every single one of you :) xxxx


----------



## Kahlan83

hi ladies,

yeah, 6 months! So excited!

I got some braxton hicks yesterday but it wasn't anything major....for sure had way worse in my life but it's hard to say if that's what it was or if it was just really bad trapped gas. Either way I'm fine.

Also, baby got hiccups last night and my whole belly was jumping. Made me smile...it was while I was watching wrestling so I wonder if she'll be a fan too.

Got some diapers from someone off Kijiji A whole pack of newborn, an almost full pack of size 1 and about 15 size 2 for 20 bucks. I thought that was pretty good considering that a full pack of newborn runs you about 15 up here. 

Even though I don't know for absolute sure that baby is a girl I bought a little baby bikini at the mall because it was on sale for 5 bucks at Old Navy. It's so adorable. I'll take a picture some time this week to show you guys. we also got this really cute pair of teeny tiny mittens. But so far those are hte only baby purchases we've made. I'm anxious for baby but I'm not going to rush things like I did with Matthew...I want to avoid another c-section at all costs and I'm glad that my doctor is all for it as well. I know a lot of doctors would just tell me to go with a c-section.

Doctor appt in a week. That's when I'll ask him about my weight gain. I mean I do have an extra 100lbs on my body to begin with so I suppose maybe I might be losing fat and gaining baby so it's even-ing out?

Andi & Nicole: I still have EWCM now at 6 months. I saw a line on your second test Andi but had a hard time seeing anything on the first one. If you take an OPK it will turn out positive if you are pg. I still get positive OPK's now (took one for shits and giggles a couple months ago) Here's hoping that it's a real positive and not just your cyst still.

Well done my breakfast so time to do up the dishes and change Matthew's sheets (had a diaper leakage this morning) I really wish he was be interested in potty training....grrr and have to throw my last load of laundry in. Ah the medicore things of staying at home....:thumbup:

Talk to you all later! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I guess me an DH's journey is over now.....going to stop getting on here so much and focus on what I do already have :) Thanks ladies for always being there. I'll be checking in n stalking :)


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--I def think those are some pretty good looking lines for 9-11 dpo...Why so gloomy hun? :hugs::hugs:

Nicole--I hope that you and Andi get super :bfp: this month! That would be awesome for you both! :happydance:

Beth--You are pretty close to Andi and Nicole in cycle days, if I remember right--How cool would it be to have the 3 of you get your :bfp:s around the same time!! I'm soo rooting for you!!

Ashe--31 weeks! Holy Moly! Only 9 more to go...Geesh, time flies! :happydance: I'm trying to stay positive, as one can be..Its not easy and everything came to a "head" this weekend with the dh...

Tanya and Jenn--keep those baby pics coming--I know its probably not easy venturing here when your LO's are keeping you busy between bottles and diapers...LOL

Brooke--How are you sweetie?? :hugs:

Amanda and Mandy--I think it's awesome that you are almost into the 3rd trimester (or are you there now)..:dohh: 

Not sure what's going to happen when everyone finally has their babies...LOL... Really won't be much sence in coming to the TTC part of this site, huh?? I know Andi, Beth, Brooke, and Nicole are going to get their sticky beans before I do, so I am undecided about what to do when everyone "graduates"... :(

I'm just an absolute mess right now.. Sorry.. I think the soy helped my cycle somewhat, and wonder now if the provera I was taking up until the 30th July is what made me bleed a little longer... I figure next cycle should begin on August 26th. I had such aweful left side ovary-through the front type pain, figured it was the cyst bothering me and then it occurred to me--that the day it happened was CD 12 (friday).. Dh was so estatic that I was done bleeding after 11 long days, we bd'ed.. saturday was aweful... but the pain was gone.. It was kind of hurting when we bd'ed and I hated telling him to stop because he is not so sensitive to why it hurts etc, and usually my age or weight gets brought into it, but yet he wants me to tell him when it hurts--jerk... anyhow.. I told him.. I cried and cried, and cried, and for the first time I realized like hitting a brick wall--I am married to the most insensitive man on the earth. I told him how I feel, and got told I need to get counseling. That I'm letting my feelings of being "broken" get in the way of our sex life...Maybe I have--I could give up sex all together and live a life of celibacy if need be to be honest--what is the point afterall...??? So sunday came, and all day I heard him quip--"Broke", you need something to drink, etc... I finally got so f'ing fed up with him while I was in the shower and he was shaving and kept saying it--I told him he needed to find someone else to be with. I obviously wasn't the person he was meant to have more children with, that he can find someone who was younger and willing to put up with his shit, because in my opinion I didn't understand why we were together. He thinks I'm going through some empty nest syndrome--I let him know you don't try for 10-11 years to have a baby because your oldest is going to graduate.. Well, we went to church, and had our service officiated by a couple that the church sponsors (they are missionaries who have been living in Africa), and I realized--I have so much pent up fustration, anger, guilt, sorrow, etc.. That I haven't accepted what God has already done for me, and is doing for me.. Do I feel anyless broken? No. But I do feel like I've got some control back.. I can actually allow my husband to enjoy what he thinks is so important, and I realize he loves me, and he just doesn't get it--he's a man, they never do. So needless to say--friday, saturday and sunday--we bd'ed--I'm sure nothing will come of it, but it was kind of nice the last time to be just kind of carefree with it, and that moment was the first in a long time that during and after--I didn't feel broken, but felt like a woman who was just loving her husband and be loved by her husband. SOOO...That was my long ardious weekend...Hope everyone's monday is going better! : )
Lots of Love and hugs to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Because today an yesterday :bfn: and tons of cramping :( I'm in my normal before AF mood of CLEANING...so shes coming tomorrow I'm sure :( FML


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, Andi... I have hope for you hun! :hugs: I am sure tomorrow will 0e better for you...

Sorry about typos, stupid phone...lol


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, I hope AF doesn't show:hugs:FX'd for you, hon.

Steph, sorry you had such a rough weekend. Sounds like things are a little bit better for you now:hugs:I won't even go into how things have been with my DH at times. Like you said, I swear he is the most insensitive man on the planet at times. Seems like when I'm already down or upset, he has to go and say things knowing they will hurt me and it just makes everything worse. Of course, after it's all over I get "Oh, you know I say things I don't mean when I'm mad....you need to learn to just blow it off". I feel like I shouldn't have to always "blow things off". He should just learn to control what comes out of his mouth.:grr:

Tanya and Jenn, hope you girls are doing good and the babies are doing great as well:flower:Can't wait to see more pics of them:thumbup:

Mandy, I know what you mean about the potty training...my oldest boy just turned 3 and he's finally doing better at potty training. He'll use the toilet to pee several times a day but I usually have to make him go in there and sit and try to go. Sometimes he does it on his own and he's been doing it more since I've been offering him a little snack like an animal cracker or something when he does pee on the toilet. My youngest who just turned 2 sees him go in there and he'll take off his diaper and sit on the toilet and "try" to push poop out. Hopefully it will help watching older brother and it won't be as hard to potty train him:thumbup:

Hope everyone has a great day....hugs


----------



## armymama2012

Well testing tomorrow but took an OPK this morning for kicks and it's positive.


----------



## waiting2012

Nicole! That is awesome! **I hope that it is** I've heard that positive opks before AF shows can mean pregnancy! I hope it is for you hun!! Can't wait to find out how the morning's testing goes! What DPO are you on again? I try figuring it out by your ticker, but one of your early posts didn't really match what the ticker was saying..:dohh:..I'm an airhead sometimes, but I'm super stoked for you hun!

Beth--BIG HUGS! :hugs:... I truely think married men need to taking classes--there are ought to be the class for husbands with TTC wives...It seems that most of the time--it is US who do most of the TTC--they just enjoy the ride while it lasts..I read online about supplements for men to help with their fertility and when I mention them to Jason I get told--"I have 2 kids, my sperm are fine"... Ummm...Its like hit him with a frying pan to remind him that HIS 2 kids are 11 and 13--when I mention that some of my m/c's could be because his sperm are perhaps messed up, I get told how HIS 2 kids are just fine.. :growlmad:.. I love this one too... "I'm only 35. YOUR the one going on 40"... :growlmad:.. I guess if we had the money to go to a fertility specialist, they would check out the dh, as I bet that's procedure--but my ob/gyn can only suggest it, and I know he won't go..Oh well..Damned if I do, Damned if I don't.. We'll just keep chugging along... : )

Andi--I read that on FB you were needing something to take for your cold--lets see--salad is now a favorite food, cold symptoms, etc... I still bet your eggo is knocked up...So it's early and your tests aren't blaring--girl--Don't take Nyquil till you know 100% sure there isn't a bean in there! :hugs: Tylenol cold is good to take--just not anything with alcohol in it.. Or being simple and use benedryl if your nose is giving you problems.. I love ya hun, and hope this is your month! :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

I am 10 DPO today. Yeah I O'd two weeks early!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AF is on her way just wont be for a few days still. I feel awful an if I were pregnant I wouldn't be testing BFN's at 12dpo :( oh well...I'm okay with it it hasn't worked in YEARS why would this cycle make a difference. I know I'm not :( horrid headache an gonna take the NyQuil I'm too sick to not do something strong or I'll not sleep plus EVEN if pregnant this early it wouldn't matter b/c the umbilical cord isn't attached til around 5 weeks along!


----------



## armymama2012

Took a test and BFN. Will test with FMU tomorrow after that I will BD and wait.


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Andi...I'm sorry hun... But if its all the same to you, I will keep on praying for ya to get that surprise :bfp:!!! :hugs:

Nicole--I would def keep the bd'ing up! Sometimes a woman can begin to O' then not then def O' later than usual...Praying for you too hun!! :hugs: 

I want to see more :bfp:s on here!!! :winkwink:

Going to head home..Its storming bad in Bowie, but I got to get home...UGH...LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Looks like little ole' me here...LOL... Hope everyone is having a great Wednesday aka HUMP DAY!! I've got choir tonite--yay! Not sure how I'll do it though... My nose goes from runny to stuffy and then I woke up the last two mornings with a sore throat, and last night I tossed and turned, I was hot even though it was in the low 70's outside, raining and the A/C was on..I was to lazy to turn the fan on to..:dohh::haha: And I just got back from dealing with Metro PCS about Jason's replacement phone--seems to be working now..:happydance: And probably from walking to the building into the a/c here compared to the a/c in the truck--I just feel overwhelming HOT! Kind of like how I feel when I'm taking my provera.. :shrug::haha: I am figuring I O'ed saturday--or the cyst was just overacting to all the extended days of bleeding one or the other friday afternoon and that night.. Just a few mild cramps here and there but nothing to serious--We haven't bd'ed the last 2 nights--they've just been well "rough".. So that's me for today... Headache, backache, flushed and hot--and well just "beat"..:wacko:

Hope everyone is doing good! Can't wait for updates ladies!! 

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## armymama2012

I guess I actually didn't ovulate with that first +Opk but maybe now I will. I hate long cycles!


----------



## TandA08

Hey ladies just a quick hello while Emma is nursing. Sorry I have been so terrible about keeping updated with everyone - Emma and I are doing great, but very busy as a new momma!

I'll try and reply properly soon and post some pics!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

WOULD LOVE to see some pics :)


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...nothing new with me. Still no ovulation or AF:wacko:I tried calling my doctor to see if he could call in a prescription of Provera or something for me since this cycle has been so long and the nurse said he can't because he hasn't seen me in a while. And I also can't get in for an appt. for a while because they're so busy. So I'm on my own, I guess.

Hope all of you are doing well. Andi, did AF show up for you? FX'd it doesn't:thumbup:

Nicole, I hope your next test gives you your BFP. Good luck:flower:

Steph, I agree about the men. When we first started TTC I tried giving my DH 3 or 4 vitamins to take and it lasted a while and then all he did was complain about taking them. Either something gave him heartburn or left a fishy taste in his mouth, or there was another problem with it. I just gave up giving him anything. I feel like I'm on my own TTC about 99% of the time. I feel like if it was up to him we'd just be NTNP. I guess he doesn't see the difference, but to me there's a BIG difference.:dohh:

Tanya and Jenn, hope the babies are doing well and I can't wait for pics:happydance:

Mandy, Amanda and Ashe, I know it won't be long for you girls...wow, there's going to be babies, babies, and more babies!:oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach:

Hugs everyone!


----------



## armymama2012

Well temping confirmed that I ovulated yesterday (we Bd'd 2 days before ovulation and day of)! Back to the 2ww (11 days for me). Testing on the 27th and NOT before!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AF is on her way I have the WORST headache ever! I just wanna feel better and I'm sick as crap and working a CRAPPY job for now...just lots going on an I'll write more when I have more time. DH might be going to Afghan again :( for another 4 months on 4 months off so lots of traumatic shit happening here :( Love ya girls an miss ya but I'm trying to stay off here much as possible b/c of some depression issues that have been popping up with me :(


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry I didn't make it yesterday to see how everyone was doing..IT WAS ROUGH!
Wednesday night Jason went to feed the heifer and came back to tell me that the brake pad on the suburban was busted--so no vehicle yesterday. He got it fixed and the rotar had to be replaced too..:wacko: Then I was supposed to get a ride with my boss who lives just down the street from me, and I didn't hear her phone call, or her knocking on the door. I ate yesterday, and 30 minutes later--puking my guts out and other things coming out the other end--TMI.. :wacko: 
Today the boss that was supposed to pick me up--she's sick but can't leave, another co-worker is sick too, and yet another got sent home when she threw up all over herself..:wacko: We've got some kids that you can tell just don't feel good, so they are probably getting it too...UGH...Its no fun to be sick.. 

I hope everyone is having a good friday though! :hugs: Going to catch up... And then off to FB...I miss not having internet at the house! :(


----------



## waiting2012

Nicole--So glad that your temps confirmed O'..I know it sucks being in a longer 2ww..Been there hun! I'm trying to get my cycles to be back to the 28 days that they were so I took soy when I m/c'ed this time--I think it helped cause I had major O' type pain on CD 12--or it could have been my cyst as wednesday and thursday I had super "wet" cm..Have your tried soy? You can get it at Walmart--40 mg tablets (Soy Isolflavones)--you can't eat extra soy (soy sauce is ok) but don't take anything extra with them like Tofu, etc.. I took it on CD 2 (or day 2 of the bleeding from m/c) up until CD 6. started with 120mg/day 2, 120mg/day 3, 160mg/day 4, 160 mg/5, 200mg/day 6. You can take it CD 1-5, CD 2-6, or CD 3-7. From what I understand--the earlier you take it cycle wise increases the number of good eggs, where as the later you take it gives you a good strong egg. Its similiar to clomid--but natural. You might research it hun. Baby aspirin helps with the lining, B6 helps too. I've tried Omega supplements and didn't like the fish burps I would have after using it.. I've heard something called CoQ10 is supposed to be good to.. But not researched it enough.

Beth--See if you can find Wild Yam Root at a general health food store. Yams are high in natural progesterone, and may help jumpstart your cycle.. You could also try the soy too, but have to have an af first.. :hugs:

Andi--Sorry that AF is going to show her ugly head..I hope she doesn't though!!! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well I wasn't crampy or anything this afternoon....was standing in my room now on medications for being sick Allegra, Sudafed, and Nasonex had this SHARP pain in my va j j...and went to the potty soon as the pain was done and I stopped screaming....it HURT LIKE HELL never had that before went to pee an whammo AF was pouring in the toilet :( how lovely...normally I feel shes coming or my temp drops REALLY low etc....NOT this cycle :( soooo we are done an hopefully get our home study around the end of the month....for the adoption process :( just a waiting game for everything these days!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--I'm sorry that damn witch showed her ugly head! Odd that she arrived so full force like that...Its not fun when she just shows up like that...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Its rare I'm on line on the weekend, but opted to come up to the mc'd's to use their wifi, Jason and Wes are sick with the same crap I had...HeeHee...I hope Adrian escapes it but I doubt it seriously...She was still in bed when I came up here... SO I hope this crap leaves our house soon!

I hope everyone has a good weekend if I don't make it back..

Andi--I hope the home study goes as planned, and I'm sure it will! I know you guys will give those little girls a wonderful home!


----------



## waiting2012

Wanted to mention something...I was wondering if any of ya'lls hubby's had odd dreams? I mean, with Adrian--Jason knew I was pregnant before I did, and the other day he mentioned he had a dream about being a little boy's room.. He said the boy was about 3 and had blonde hair..He was sleeping in his bed. Not the kind of dream Jason usually has..Hmm..Wishful thinking I guess.. My dream about our last (I think) had a little boy in it but he had dark hair like Jason... Who knows.. I'm babbling, and probably just my emotions catching up with me again so I'm looking into it to much..

Going to check out my games on FB while I still have battery to do so...Love ya'll! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

I have considered soy but wasnt sure if it'd do more harm than good if i was already ovulating. Well as of November we will be done TTC for a year since I will be moving back to IL while hubby is putting most of our stuff in storage and getting deployed.


----------



## waiting2012

Might be worth the try since there are still a couple of months left.. I have read good things about it, and I didn't notice any harsh side effects from taking it.. I think get side effects bad from the provera, but none from the soy.. Just dont go over 200mg, and I would do a gradual build up of it rather than 5 days of the same dose.. Hopefully you wont need it and youll see your bfp this cycle! :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...nothing much here. Just waiting, waiting, waiting:coffee:I did get dotted crosshairs today, but I'm not getting excited over it since I've already had that happen once this cycle.:wacko:At this point I just want AF and conceiving would just be an added bonus. How awful is that?:dohh:

Steph, you asked a couple of days ago about hubbies having any odd dreams. My DH didn't have dreams, but it was funny how with my first son he was guessing what the weight would be....the last several months he kept saying he was going to weight 8lb. 10 oz. Well, when he was born they said 8lb. 10.5 oz. We just looked at each other and our mouths dropped open, lol. He was only half an ounce off!:haha:I think sometimes our hubbies can have like a sixth sense or something when it comes to conception/pregnancy. Maybe that's part of God's way of helping them share a pregnancy with us or something. I don't know, but it's weird sometimes. Just like when they *know* after BD'ing that it will lead to conception that exact time. 

I hope everybody is doing well. Nothing much here....my daughter turns 11 on Sunday. She's supposed to go with her dad to Georgia on Friday/Saturday and then he'll bring her back Sunday and I guess we'll have a little party for her then.

Hugs everyone:hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Well due to being in the military I only have one more cycle after this one of TTC. I will be going back to our hometown in October and staying until next October.


----------



## waiting2012

Beth--I hope you have an extra special day with your birthday girl! :hugs:
That's great about the crosshairs on the ovulation chart! I don't know much about it--but I'm going to say :happydance: WAHOO!

Nicole--I think you will get a pleasant surprise before October hun!! I can just feel it!!

Hope everyone is doing good today! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test46501

You decide...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Looks positive to me....

I was TRYING to upload pics of progress of girls room an our house...but....the pics sizes are too large an I duno how to make them smaller!

----EDIT----
I THINK I figured it out!
 



Attached Files:







a1.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4









a2.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 5









a3.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5









a5.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 5









a4.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kahlan83

waiting2012 said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test46501
> 
> You decide...

I see in in grey scale and normal but not in inverted. Might just be too early to tell for sure.....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

...and one more LOL
 



Attached Files:







a6.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The light colored bed is THE BOYS...the darker one is brand new an its the girls I just haven't got their sheets yet since we wanted them to pick them out. The new Serta's we got for the girls bed were "too big" for the bottom bunk so we had thinner Serta mattresses that were the boys...so we took the Spongebob ones the "thinner" ones an put on both bottom bunks that way the baby wouldn't sit up an smack her head on the top bunk lol...so the mattresses don't match but are all brand new really :) 

The boys closet was HORRIBLE so we got rid of a LOT of toys ;) it looks way better now. You can tell in the pic of their bed they also have their own computer an internet in their room which is "blocked for most websites" LOL :) mom an dad are mean...but its life sometimes ;) we don't want them hitting on something they shouldn't be on! 

Also.....THE NEW FISH TANK! We got it last night at PetLand it was 50% off!! WOOT WOOT!! We paid around $500 for the tank an EVERYTHING with it, pump, heater, extra fish, and lighting! 

The new tank is 55 gallon the old was only 29 gallons :) BIG upgrade my moms about to be on her way over to come see everything we have done this weekend...we were BUSY an I didn't have time for online! But...it looks great in here....I'll upload more pics later on of more stuff ;) as we get it set up!

The baby doll on the bed was mine since I was around 7 years old. She STILL TALKS an WORKS :) lol....
The toybox was Trysten's "toddler" toys an he's outgrown them an so I placed them in the girls room for the 2 and a half year old :) just in case we get them WHICH I PRAY WE DO....so there is that for now!


----------



## waiting2012

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the fish tank Andi!! And those beds...HOW CUTE!!! I can't wait to hear when you get to bring the girls home!!! Its going to be an awesome and amazing day! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Mandy--Yeah, not the best--I was actually shocked to see anything to be honest but with my fertile myrtle eggs--I shouldn't have been completely surprised... But it was pink, not that it shows that great in the pic.. I just let it be as it is for what it is.. I don't have anymore to take and not testing again till this weekend... AF should be due around 8/24-8/27 although I think it'll be a no show.. My coworkers both had fish for lunch--one of them a can of tuna (I love tuna) and it turned my stomach bad... My face is still broke out too--just along my chin--no where else..Like I dipped my chin in oil or something.. Oh well.. I'm not qoing to dwell on it to much here on this thread--I want to see much more deserving :bfp:s show up..I just didn't want any hurt feelings ect for not saying something.. 

My boss has this bright idea of getting together from 12:30-1:30 to pull together a curriculum for us to use when Preschool starts--YIPPEE... :gun: I hate when she gets these bright ideas... I'm ready for a nap! I dozed off and on yesterday and was in bed at 7:30--asleep for a bit and then awake, then asleep..Oh well... 

Going to be here and there and everywhere for a bit... Lots of luv ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

FXd for you, Steph. It looks positive to me, too:thumbup: Congrats!:hugs: And yes, my crosshairs would be a good thing usually, but I still don't really think I O'd. I mean I've had the high temps, but my OPK is still kind of dark...kind of like I might O. sometime soon. If I had already, wouldn't the surge be gone and there wouldn't be much of a line?:shrug:And I never got a positive OPK in the days leading up to the temp.spike. Grrrr, sooo confusing sometimes!:dohh:

Andi, I love the fish tank and those bunk beds...they are so nice! Any new news on when you might get the girls?


----------



## armymama2012

Well I have now had 7 days in a row of positive Opk. Does anyone know if ruptured cysts can cause false positives on Opks? I am going to test in 6 days. My temp dropped dramatically at 4 DPO and is now steadily staying above the cover line.


----------



## waiting2012

Nicole-how have you not tested yet??? Heehee..:)
I have seen where implantation can occur early so maybe those temps staying up is a bean! So hopeful for you hun!!!

Beth- I am praying everyday for you as well as Andi and Nicole! Would love to our turn come for 2013!!!

I hope beyond hope this Soy "bean" stickd like glue.. So far day 2 of nausea, and gagging at the smell of eggs and stirfry.. Not pleasant.. 3 wks and 4 days.. Each week that passes will bring me closer to this sticking.. Friday, I'm calling Dr. Edwards.. He didn't think the soy would do a whole lot.. Neither did I considering I bled for 11 f'ing days.. Maybe that was the clean out I needed.. :)

Andi- I love how the rooms look.. You can come do mine if you want.. Lol.. 

Love ya'll.. Be back soon.. Going to eat my popcorn cake and drink some sprite.. :)


----------



## Kahlan83

I think ruptured cysts can cause positive results. I've never had this happen personally but I'm sure one of the other girls can clarify that....but I'm hoping it means that your PG... you can get positive OPK if your Pg. I still get positive OPK and I"m 6 months....so...

Well had a DR appt yesterday. Doctor said that I"m measuring big. Fundal height is about 2 inches above my belly button. He asked again how big Matty was at birth and he said this one might be bigger. Damn. I was hoping for smaller so that my chances of a VBAC were better...but I have been having some pain in the pelvic area around the 'mound' so I'm hoping that means that this time, my pelvis is actually starting to move apart in preparation. He very Pro VBAC so here's hoping he's at the hospital when I go into labor. I asked him about the weight gain, since before I got pregnant I've lost 7lbs. He said that I"m probably not eating enough. the baby will take what it needs and whatever's left will be for me and if there isn't enough left for me then I'll end up losing weight. He's not overly concerned but he just doesn't want to see me lose any more next month. God, that wasn't something I expected to hear.

He found hte heart beat easily this time too so I"m glad. Have to go for the glucose test this week...I don't mind the taste I just hate the wait.

So For Matty's Bday he got a powerwheel jeep. He's still getting used to the whole pedal and Steering thing so I spent a great deal of time yesterday pulling that stupid thing off of people's lawns and gardens...think I pulled something in my groin. I'm sure it won't take long for him but I'll let Josh teach him. I just don't have hte power right now to keep doing that lifting....but we but the jeep in the garage and took out his bike instead and he's getting better using those pedals, besides the minor freakout when he gets frustrated. My little boy is growing up. I only have year left with him before he goes off to school. :cry:

Steph, I really hope this is it for you. Praying for a sticky bean! I'm still breaking out now...mostly on my chin though. 

I"m also getting exhausted more easily...welcome to the start of third trimester.

On Friday (Matty's actual birthday) We're taking him to the CNE. going to make it a tradition for his birthday. I think he'll have a good time but we're bring the big stroller so we have storage as well as a place where matty can lay down if he gets tired.

Hope everyone is doing good. :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Sometimes when you have a GOOD surge you can get positives for a week or so at a time! I had those when I was O'ing good on my own! Just hang in there and make sure you did BD :) The 1st, 3 days are the most important on those tests ;) PRAYING you get a :bfp:


----------



## waiting2012

Mandy--I measured bigger with Adrian than I did with Wes..Wes was 6 lbs 15 oz, and when I was pg with Adrian the doctor looked at me and said "this one will be 2-3 lbs heavier"..I thought she was crazy..I was only 7 lbs 14 oz and Jason was a 6lber to.. Adrian weighed in at 8lbs 9.3 oz and was only 19 1/2 inches long where as Wes was almost 22 inches long..LOL.. I can only imagine how big our sticky bean will be if he or she makes it to delivery! Sounds like Matty had a great birthday!! I bet he really was happy with the jeep! :)

Andi--how are you feeling hun? I keep praying for you, Beth and Nicole! I so want to see ya'll with :bfp:s before the end of this year!! If I could share my eggs with ya'll I would! Seems I have no problem getting pg, just staying that way.. :( Going to try and remain positive but it's hard.. Wish we could just trade body parts that aren't working right somewhere--Who knows maybe in the future we'll be able to do just that! LOL..

As far as the acne goes--Not liking it all... My face is like an oil slick..GROSS... 

Have to meet with the boss at 12:30-1:30...:gun: I hate having to give up an hour of my 2 1/2 hour lunch to go over shit that doesn't really apply to me to begin with.. :(

Lots of luv! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I should know MORE about our home study tomorrow they were supposed to have bumped us up on the list since we are "child specific" adoption but THEY DIDNT....so if the grandma gets hers done I duno if they will even wait on us to get ours done. They are trying to push it through they have a meeting tomorrow just mainly for our specific case. I can't wait to find out whats gonna happen. I hope you ladies all have a good day :) We aren't TTC this cycle....so I doubt it'll happen. I'm done TTC I'm done with anything TTC related but I will watch you lovely ladies get your babies :)...makes me happy to see others :) get their :bfp: especially you ladies I've been trying with forever. Plus the first group of my friends who are all on their 2nd and 3rd babies since I've been on this website ;) I hope you all have a lovely day will update tomorrow when I know something. Going to be babysitting the neighbors little girl today so we shall see how that goes. I will update tomorrow on our situation :) lots of love to you all!


----------



## armymama2012

Well the reason I havent tested yet is because last week I hid my Wondfos somewhere so I wouldnt test early and now I cant find them! Ack, they are probably somewhere in my bedroom seeing as i turned the bathroom upside down looking for them this morning. Seeing the dr. next Thursday about the cyst, if AF hasnt arrived (due on Monday) then I'll ask him to do a quantitative pg test (never asked before, how do you go about it?).


----------



## waiting2012

Good Luck Andi! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for ya hun!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!

Nicole--I would just ask for a blood test to see if your pregnant.. If your doctor is a good one, they shouldn't give you any flack for asking for it! :winkwink: Can't wait hun!! Hope its a BIG OLE ++++ for you! :)


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone, sorry I haven't been on lately I've been so busy between baby wife duties and baby:) but I love it! So any bfp's? Is that one for u steph? I have a concern, how long after having a baby should u start your period, I've been waiting impatiently and still nothing, its been 8 weeks since he was born. With caleb I start back to regular periods rght away. I will get on again tonight and update/read more. Its difficult from my phone


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey everyone...I have a HUGE announcement. We have TALKED A LOT about the whole adoption thing...and I just don't think that its for us. I just can't bring myself to accept it so :( I'm pulling out of it as soon as the lady calls me back which she should have today. I think we are going to try to get our bills under control and see what happens. I appreciate all of your support ladies :) THANKS SO MUCH for always knowing the right things to say :) I just know in my heart if I don't give the IVF a try I'm a failure for not TRYING and giving in too early. I called today and they now lowered my IVF to $8500 not including meds...so it shouldn't be over 11,000 dollars :) because I have follistim still. Anyways if I can get our bills under control by the time income tax would come :) I might could see a chance of us trying one round. I will update an let you ladies know what happens :) trying a LOT of diff. avenues at the moment :)


----------



## waiting2012

Oh Andi... I was praying that the girls would be in your home soon!! I	support ya sweetie with whatever you decide.. I love ya and want good things for you and your family. Listen to your heart hun, I sometimes the voice in our heads sounds reasonable then we realize it wasn't.. :hugs:

Jenn.. With Adrian I got my af in about 6 weeks--I know because I was on my period when my gall bladder was removed... I don't remember with Wes because 1. I was single & 2. I was breastfeeding so it never occurred to me know when af showed...

As for bfp.. I think right now I'm the only one-go figure. I kniw that sounds bad but my FRE was a faint + sunday... I wish it was the other girls, honest. I guess taking the soy and 11 days of bleeding (not spotting-heavy to med flow) cleaned me out.. I'm not dwelling on it here.. I'm mire so looking to see bfps from the other girls..


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry for typos-phone...:dohh:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think I want "our" baby I know sounds so wrong of me an selfish that I don't want those girls to have a home here...but their Aunt is harrassing me daily about the status of things going on....then the grandma I have a feeling for some reason shes gonna get them because she is FAMILY....I duno one min. I want them then the next I want OUR OWN baby :( an I can't have both...so its one or the other. If we get them I have to get fixed....or J has to..and I just can't do that right now so I would rather wait....this just isn't right of me :( and I want them to have a HAPPY home wherever they would go an here...I don't feel I have the time or money for them...and I feel like a failure and I think its best someone else can take better care of them right now.


----------



## armymama2012

Well today is 7 DPO and barely any symptoms (which is a first for me) and my temp is still rising!


----------



## waiting2012

I bet in a day or so you should be able to test!!!! I can't wait Nicole for you to test hun!! No sx is a good sign and temp rising! Wahoo!!! :happydance: would love to see ya on the May 2013 board!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi- I know your torn sweetie.. I don't blame you.. Jason has mentioned adoption in the past and I was always resistant because I wanted "our" baby.. Then J here at work got pg and word was she was giving the baby up.. I thought it was a sign that God wanted me to extend a sign of support to her and offer my home to her baby. She's decided to keep her baby, and I'm happy for her. Point is, I understand hun. God opens doors for us and sometimes he just opens windows so that we can see glimpses of what may be...

Lots of love hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Well I guess it should be anytime then. I'm at the 8 weeks mark and still no period, I was having pains on my lower left side at work today so I'm hoping nothing is wrong:/
Steph-I hope you get a more positive line and your egg sticks!
And I hope nicole and everyone waiting for their bfps get theirs this month!
Ashley-how is everything going? How much longer now?
Amanda-how are you feeling?
Tanya-how is that beautiful baby girl doing?
Love you all:)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

<==doing much better :) have a crazy idea that involves this...NOT GIVING UP YET!
 



Attached Files:







myfriendsyringe.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## calebsmom06

What do you plan on doing with that Andi???? Be careful and don't end up in the hospital!!! You and your experiments! Hehehe


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--I don't want to see you on one of the ER stories Shows...:rofl:... But honestly--I've thought about a good ole turkey baster..:rofl::rofl:... Unfortunately, my hubby thinks his winky should only drop a load in one of two places--TMI--SORRY--and I'm ONLY allowing ONE place...:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ok, that was seriously not something ya'll want to picture or needed to know, but we've been through enough to hang it out there..:rofl::rofl: ("hang it out there".....:haha:)


----------



## waiting2012

Jenn--I compared my test to the one I have from you--yours is just a little bit darker when I look at the pics on my computer... Sx galore--nausea, acne, restless sleep, sore and VERY swollen boobs--Hun, I think this is one sticking around..Tomorrow--4 WEEKS! :happydance:... My chem pg last month was right before I should have been 4 weeks..So I've already reached one milestone by a whole day.. :)

Love ya hun!


----------



## armymama2012

Well today is 8 DPO and my temp is still rising. A friend just told me that a rising temp at 8 DPO isn't a sign. It has be a high temp at 12 DPO in order to be a sign. But my LP is only 11 days instead of 14 so that means it should go down at 10 DPO if AF is coming right?


----------



## waiting2012

armymama2012 said:


> Well today is 8 DPO and my temp is still rising. A friend just told me that a rising temp at 8 DPO isn't a sign. It has be a high temp at 12 DPO in order to be a sign. But my LP is only 11 days instead of 14 so that means it should go down at 10 DPO if AF is coming right?

I'm not sure hun... I would say its a good sign for you though--I mean everyone is different.. If you LP is less than average but more than what would cause concern; and its rising and staying up unlike past cycles--I would say your body is making a home for a lil fertilized egg... Maybe someone can clarify the whole temp thing to me better--but that's my opinion hun, but hey--I'm optimistic like that for others... I want you to get your :bfp:!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone!

Yes, Nicole, I would think if your LP is only 11 days then your temp. would probably start to drop by 10DPO. My LP is usually 12 days and the temp. usually starts dropping a day before. Hopefully yours will stay up...FX'd for you:flower:

Steph, that's great that you're having so many symptoms:happydance:I hope you have a very sticky little bean in there:hugs: And I agree with you...I too, have thought about (and even mentioned) a turkey baster before. DH objects saying it "wouldn't be him getting me pregnant". And he wouldn't feel like he had a part in it, and a baby should be conceived making love if at all possible. I don't see anything wrong with it because it's not like the turkey baster is gonna come around after the baby is born saying, "hey, I'm here to see my baby":dohh: He'd still be just as much a part of it and we could still make love to do it, so long as he pulled out in time:thumbup:Oh well, I guess men are just weird. I feel like if I could use the turkey baster I could kind of maneuver it in better and increase my chances a little bit.

Jenn, I'm sure AF will return soon for you. Are you breast or bottle feeding? I know with my daughter I was breastfeeding and AF didn't show until I stopped feeding her. I think after my sons were born it was around 8 or 10 weeks later. Maybe that lower pain you were feeling was ovulation?:shrug:

Andi, I'm sorry you won't be getting the girls, but you have to do what right and best for you so you have no regrets. And I'm sure if you or your husband get fixed then you might have some regrets later on since you still want your own baby so badly. Longing for your own baby doesn't go away easily no matter how many children you already have to love.

Hope everyone has a great day...hugs to you all.


----------



## armymama2012

So I still have tough? And how far should it drop to be a bad sign? Right now my temp is .7 above the coverline.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Normally AF doesn't come until it drops below the cover check out my charts an you will see what I mean ;) AF shouldn't come this early though, so as long as no AF your still in the running everyones temps are diff.!

.7 above cover is GREAT :) sign!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yea Steph!!! That put a smile on my face! So a May baby!!
Beth-I am bottle feeding. I am 8 weeks past now so I guess ill give it another 2 weeks to see. Lord help me if we boo booed!
Nicole!!! I hope this is it for you! Yea!
Andi andi be careful hun!!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Nicole-.7 is GREAT!! Isn't that almost a whole degree higher? I mean that sounds fabulous...RISE TEMPS RISE!!! I sence a :bfp: coming soon for you!!!

Jenn--I know you don't want to end up pregnant again so soon, but I'm a little hopeful for you..:winkwink:--who knows that might be the girl you've been waiting for.. Look at this way--although that puts Cameron and possible OOPS baby about a year apart--I know you could handle it! :thumbup:

Beth--any word yet hun? I know you've been waiting for something to happen... I sure hope it happens soon for you hun! Are the doctors still wanting to wait before they see ya'..That absolutely STINKS! And I love the bit about the turkey baster showing up wanting to see it's kid...:rofl::rofl::rofl: I can picture it...Knocking on your door, going "COME ON, ITS MY KID TOO"...:rofl::rofl::rofl:..

Yes the sx are steadily coming and increasing..Lots of pressure and tugging from my uterus up past my belly button, and my boobs for a bit this afternoon were hurting and on fire..OUCH. Calling the doctor tomorrow and hopefully go in Monday for urine and blood work.. I would like to finally give the hubby something good to look forward to! :)


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, Well now my cervix is high and closed plus my CM seems to have increased.


----------



## waiting2012

Nicole-my cervix never did go low or up & down like it usually does after O.. And I only had one day where my cm was dry/sticky-its been pretty much abundant, wet/creamy with a slight yellowish tint to it! I bet your going to be joining me on the May 2013 forum (which if you click on my sig-not the gaga ticker) will take you right to that forum... Can't wait hun!:dance:

AFM... Told Jason last night, and he grinned because my acne tipped him off already... Lol 4 wks today! :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Jenn, that was pretty much what happened to me:dohh:That's why our boys are only 1 year and 6 days apart, lol:rofl: I was upset when it happened, but now I'm so glad that it did because they are so close. It's hard to know when ovulation will occur after giving birth...that's what makes it so tricky.:wacko:

Steph, yes, I'm still waiting. The said they would call if they got an opening through cancellation or anything, but so far nothing. I'm hoping maybe I did O. last week and maybe I'll at least get an AF soon. If not, then I bought some female toner tea that I heard can help. Guess I'll give that a try if no AF in about a week.


----------



## waiting2012

Just don't take the tea until you know whether or not there is a bean! Have you tested at all other than opks? I know you had before and I know hpts get expensive, but what-if hun... I just think there might be something going on and you are just having an easy time of it..:winkwink: I hope you don't mind my optimisim, but I have looked at your chart before.. Its all over the place but I think it still looks good..
Love ya hun!:hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Well temp jumped up by .4 this morning so I gave in and tested. Bfn! Testing again on Sunday. Also I used a target brand test but I do not trust them!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh hun, Its ok.. Temps sound good- sx sound good, I'm not a big fan generic tests... Some $ ones are really good and I've been impressed with FRE and Answer brand.. You did use FMU? I know some ladies don't get good results with FMU but SMU... You are 9 dpo today right? I know mine wad early but the majority leans towards bfp at 11-13 dpo... So your not out yet sweetie!:)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Still way early to test ;) so I still have FAITH :) your gonna get a :bfp: :) PRAYING!!


----------



## armymama2012

Argh...none of the food in my house sounds, smells or looks good...and we cant afford to go out to eat.


----------



## waiting2012

Yep, that sounds normal... LOL... Nicole--I think your bfp is coming hun!!! I can't wait to see it!!! :winkwink:


----------



## armymama2012

Maybe I should just BD all the way through July & August every year lol. the reason I say this is because both of my previous successful pregnancies were conceived in late July-mid August. LOL I love my May babies!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My birthday is May 1 :)


----------



## waiting2012

Hope ya'll are doing good today:) 
I was just using my phone to catch up a bit:)

Had an Emmaus team meeting today, and it was just what I was needing..
Any new news ladies???? :)


----------



## bnporter81

Nothing new here, really. We celebrated my daughter's birthday yesterday...I had to deal with my ex's current wife (I told you guys several months ago how she was around my husband):growlmad: So I was kind of glad when they left. But today we get to go visit my sister and celebrate her birthday. At least I won't have to deal with any of that drama there.:thumbup:

Hope you all have a great Sunday:hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

waiting2012 said:


> Hope ya'll are doing good today:)
> I was just using my phone to catch up a bit:)
> 
> Had an Emmaus team meeting today, and it was just what I was needing..
> Any new news ladies???? :)


AF is due tomorrow and temp is still .8 above cover line!


----------



## waiting2012

Nicole! Thats Great!!! I have a good feeling hun!

Beth-Happy Birthday to your sweet girl and here's to a drama free birthday party!!:) I understand all that...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

sorry i haven't been on much we are doing self insemination ;) an first was last night....we'll do it every other night an see what happens. i've been so busy getting ready to battle this damned hurricane if i get pregnant an its a boy its damned sure gonna be named Isaac LMAO


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone:) Nicole!!! I am soooo excited for you! Thats agreat sign

Beth/Steph-omg, I told hubby if i dont start by the time the baby is 12 weeks then I want to go to the doc to make sure everythings ok, I dont want to even tell him anything about pregnancy because I really doubt it is this soon and I dont think he would be very happy about it if we were again:/
Camerons already 8 weeks!
Tanya how is Emma doing?
Ashley-when is your due date? Your pretty close right?
Mandy-how is everything going with yours?
Oh and beth you sooooo dont need to have to put up with that chic, even if it is a birthday you dont have to! I would only see her when absolutely necessary! Thats how I am with my 9 year old, I have nothing to do with them unless it is dropping or picking up my son, we each do our own birthday party for him. 
Hope everyone is doing well:)


----------



## calebsmom06

LMAO Andi!!!! Isaac is an awesome name! I hope your at home fertilization plan works! Just be careful girl! Your experiments have landed you in the ER plenty of times hehehe


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL no fireworks ;) haha...I am done w/ those things I still look at my pics an tell myself how stupid I was that day :( HORRID pics! Didn't even recognize myself in them :(

REMINDER OF MY NIGHTMARE DONT PLAY WITH FIREWORKS!:cry:The first two pics are me NORMALLY :) with my eyebrows LOL....thankfully my eyebrows have grown back :) AND MY HAIR is almost grown an inch and a half ;) it still sticks up in the front LOL...wish it would grow faster!
 



Attached Files:







123.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5









MEAGAIN.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5









529263_3629643215294_1100505535_3438873_1512569992_n.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 5









MEaftercomingoffvent.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4









MEonwayhome.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here is a happy story :)

Had a feeling to do an extra OPK an glad I did its almost positive :) :happydance:

...then a pic I added of Trysten sporting Daddy's boots :)
 



Attached Files:







MypeesticksOPK.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4









MyTrysten.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## waiting2012

Be safe Andi- with H.I. and the hurricane coming!:hugs:

Jenn, probably wouldn't be a bad idea anyways to see your doctor 12 wks post partum.. I don't know why most don't follow up then.. 

Nicole, hope the temps keep going up for you!!!!

Beth- hope the party with family went great!! 

Have to get Adrian up for school... Let the fight begin... Ugh!!!


----------



## armymama2012

waiting2012 said:


> Be safe Andi- with H.I. and the hurricane coming!:hugs:
> 
> Jenn, probably wouldn't be a bad idea anyways to see your doctor 12 wks post partum.. I don't know why most don't follow up then..
> 
> Nicole, hope the temps keep going up for you!!!!
> 
> Beth- hope the party with family went great!!
> 
> Have to get Adrian up for school... Let the fight begin... Ugh!!!




Well 7-10 DPO I got + OPKs, so if AF or BFP doesnt show up by Friday I'm going to assume that my body failed to ovulate before and start the wait again. At that rate, my next testing time would be Sept. 4th.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My tempy dipped so ASSUMING today is O day an we did the deed last night just without "my tool" lol we shall see what will happen :) but I have a goooood feeling this month for some odd reason ;) just some of thing things :) hehe...that are happening feel so RIGHT at the moment an APPARENTLY the aunt of the girls is gonna try an get them back although I've been told she can't but who knows we are in FLORIDA :( ....so if we get pregger its gonna have to have Isaac or Isaiah or something in there ;) lol....anyways ;) I gotta get Tyler bug up for school PRAYING they let school out early before it starts raining because I dont have a car to go get him :( DAMN IT! Jason had to work stupid fooking bloody work of his! Oh well I'll be on later ;) I'm OUT OF OPK's an PRAYING mine come in the mail today :)


----------



## armymama2012

Well, my temp is still .8 above the coverline but mail just came and the tests arent here. So if they arent here tomorrow I will email my friend to ask if she remembered to send the tests! I will not be able to wait til Friday! If they are not here on Friday I will make DH go to Walmart and buy me lots of those 88 cent tests and an FRER!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

ooo that is exciting :) FX for you darling so sorry your tests aren't there IM PRAYING mine come today because out of OPK's DARN it they should have been here Friday :(


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, Andi!! I'm so glad you feel good right now hun!!! I have this wonderful feeling that prayers are going to be answered for you all!!! And the situation with the girls...Man, that just stinks! I sure hope someone opens their eyes and realizes what those girls need most! And I meant to tell you--I LOVE THE NAMES!! I think if we have a girl--I'm going to run the name Avery by Jason..I like it. Avery Grace...Its another A' name and I've never really liked the idea of the kids having similiar initials, but Avery is just too pretty...For a boy..That's tough...I like Noah and Jonah, which Jason has already said a big fat NO to.. SO probably Colton Samuel...But that's my choice...LOL...

Nicole--I hope your tests come in soon sweetie! I think its great that the temps are still up, that is AWESOME!:dance:

Oh..BTW...Went had my urine at the doctor's office... We are ++++... He's on vacation this week but I will call back next week because the nurse that saw me today set my next appointment for my 12th week--OCTOBER 22nd! :growlmad:..She's new and not one that I've seen before anyways, so she told me to call next week about coming in sooner... He didn't sign the order for my blood test so only urine today.. :( BUT her wheel thingy said May 5th..Sticking with May 4th though..:winkwink:...We aren't telling anyone regardless until we make it to the u/s date.. Hope all goes well between now and then! :)

Love ya'll...Got some games to attack..Spent most of my lunch break peeing in a cup..:rofl:


----------



## armymama2012

Apparently the friend who was sending me some hasn't even got hers that she ordered last Sunday because they were coming from Hong Kong! Ack, if only Walmart wasn't so far away I'd take my toddler and walk but that's almost 3 miles through very busy dangerous intersections. Suggestions?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I guess just wait til they come :( I'm in the same situation waiting on the mail man praying they let them finish their runs today :) Because if this storm cancels it IM GONNA BE PISSED OFF!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:happydance:Todays OPK since they finally got here from the mail man :) its about time! I'm gonna call this a + :)
 



Attached Files:







newopkbabi.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## armymama2012

Well I caved and took one of the digitals and got a NOT PREGNANT. Since this is my first time ever using a digital, it is so much more depressing. Now to wait for those tests to arrive or AF to be here...whichever comes first. I have a feeling this is going to be a 42+ day cycle.


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> :happydance:Todays OPK since they finally got here from the mail man :) its about time! I'm gonna call this a + :)

Looks positive to me! Get to BDing girl!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

lol We've been doing that :) so hopefully something good comes from it I've got a stupid infection from too much of it LMAO!! Ooopsy :) oh well gonna try not to use anything except on the "outside" ....I think another issue was the antibiotics :( they always give me a fookin yeast infec. GRR!


----------



## Affyash

Well hello my lovelies! I cannot believe how big of a flake I am and how negligent I've been to my dear friends!

Soooooo Stephanie you could win the world record for world's most fertile woman! Congrats girlfriend! I am sooooo glad to hear that you got a positive at the dr. office, now they KNOW they need to keep a lookout for you and run tests and make sure this bean will be your sticky one. Def keep us posted on how you're doing and feeling. Hope school's going well for the kids and hope your work is treating you good!

Nicole, big welcome since I haven't said it before. This is a fabulous group of women and we're all very supportive (even the jerks like me that don't get on here enough!) Your temps sound so promising, I hope you're just going to get a lateish BFP. Keep up the BDing just in case. Good luck and I can't wait to see your lovely pink lines!

Andi your O tests look brilliant, just keep up the BDing. I know it seems like once you get those positives you're good, but I swear that's how I got prego this time, I just keep it up for another 3-4 days and whamo, it worked! I am so proud of you for making a decision that was right for YOU and your family about the girls. I know it couldn't have been easy because I know how bad you wanted them, but in the end, I agree with Beth when she said you never stop longing for your own infant even when you have other kids to love. Hugs!

Beth I'm so sorry that witch has been so evasive for you. I am bummed that your cycles aren't behaving more regularly. Are you still taking those supplements from GNC? I wish I had extras I could send you. I was all about researching the herbal supplements that could be taken for fertility regulation because I hated the idea of having to have medical intervention. I hope that you can find something that works for you and gets your eggs a rollin'! Hope the family party this weekend wasn't too bad!

Brooke I am SO devastated to have heard your news. I hope that you are able to recover and mend quickly. I think about you often I hope you're OK honey!

Mandy and Amanda I hope you're both doing well! I cannot believe you're almost (or are already!) in your third trimesters! I feel like this has gone by SO quickly I can't even keep track!

Jenn I hope your period comes soon, I know how stressful it can be not knowing what's going on with your body. I cannot believe Cam's almost 2 months! Holy cow!!! I hope the transition back to work wasn't too rough. How are the boys loving their new little man? Love ya!

And Tanya I hope little Emma is doing well! I loved the pics of you and her and the horsies the other day. How beautiful that she's going to be included in such a passion of yours, it's just so precious! XOXO

OK who else, who'm I forgetting? Just shoot me with horse shit if I forgot something important!

OK so the reason I've been so absentee lately is we were in escrow on another home (my dream home actually) and we LOST it again but this time instead of a bad inspection, we had a crappy appraisal. It came in being worth 40K less than what we were in escrow for! Which is crap because it was worth what we offered (and some comps in the area proved it) but the average of the other comps made it much lower. It was very stressful and very sad to go through. 

HOWEVER, we're staying at my mom's house (and for the newbies, no, I don't live with her, I just rent her house from her LOL!) until we can buy a place of our own. So, we got the nursery all set up this past weekend. It is coming along so nicely! I will post pics when I get the bedding I had made. I think it should be here this week! AND I had my baby shower on Sat. It was really small and intimate and we had it at a Tea Room. High tea for my little lady! It was a really fun day and because it was small, I felt like I got to enjoy everyone's company. 

So, I'm just chuggin' along, almost 34 weeks! We're still planning on delivering at 39 weeks (even though the previa is gone and it's just a low lying placenta now!) because they don't want me going into labor with the c-sec planned and all. Here's a pic of me at 32 weeks...I swear I look much smaller in the pic than in real life!!!

OK so sorry for the novel, I SWEAR on everything holy I'll be getting back on here more regularly from now on! Love you all!
 



Attached Files:







33weeks_almost.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## calebsmom06

Steph- I had a foloww up at 4 weeks, I know they dont 'require' 12 week check ups but shouldnt af show by then? Thats great that the doc's test showed positive! Maybe this eggy will stick and get nice and snuggly!
Andi-that test looks great!
Nicole-Your late right? And your temps are up still so just maybe


----------



## armymama2012

calebsmom06 said:


> Steph- I had a foloww up at 4 weeks, I know they dont 'require' 12 week check ups but shouldnt af show by then? Thats great that the doc's test showed positive! Maybe this eggy will stick and get nice and snuggly!
> Andi-that test looks great!
> Nicole-Your late right? And your temps are up still so just maybe

By my calculations AF is due today but no sign of her. My temps are still high. However the website says I'm only 6 DPO.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hmm maybe you are only 6dpo? That would mean its too early to test ;) I'd go with that :) I can't wait til a few more days when you can pee on more sticks :) hehehehehe


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Hmm maybe you are only 6dpo? That would mean its too early to test ;) I'd go with that :) I can't wait til a few more days when you can pee on more sticks :) hehehehehe

I will pee on a few more sticks on Saturday!


----------



## armymama2012

Tell me what you think: 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3818c7


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm jumping off a limb...but I'd say your about 8 dpo instead of what you should be :) I think its still too early :) an I HAVE LOTS OF feelings that your gonna get a :bfp: going off that chart that looks awesome :)


----------



## bnporter81

I agree...to me it looks like you ovulated either on CD 27 or CD 28 because that's when your temp stopped going up and down and just starting climbing and being more consistently high:thumbup:I think you probably just tested a little too early. Good luck in the days to come!:flower:

Ash, good to hear from you, hon. Sorry everything has been such a mess with the house. I know what a pain all of that can be:growlmad:I hope it all gets sorted out for you soon and that will be one less thing off your back:thumbup: Your pic is adorable, BTW. Won't be long, will it? You must be so excited!:happydance: To answer your question, I took those supplements for a good while during this cycle and my temps. seemed like they were becoming more stable, but then I had a temp. rise that looked like I O'd so I stopped taking them. As it turns out, that temp. rise was just a fake out and I hadn't O'd.:dohh: After that I didn't start back taking them...I probably should, though. I've been concentrating more on trying to lose a little bit of weight to see if that will help my body get back to ovulating a little more regularly. I'm not terribly overweight, but I do know I have weight that I need to lose.

Steph, good to hear that you got a ++++ from the drs. office as well. Hopefully you can get in sooner than your 12 week appt. that way you won't have to worry about it any longer than you have to.:thumbup:

Andi, your OPK looks great! I hope your plan for this cycle ends up being a success and you get your BFP!:cloud9:

Well, hope you all have a good week. Gonna go get some breakfast:munch:


----------



## armymama2012

bnporter81 said:


> I agree...to me it looks like you ovulated either on CD 27 or CD 28 because that's when your temp stopped going up and down and just starting climbing and being more consistently high:thumbup:I think you probably just tested a little too early. Good luck in the days to come!:flower:
> 
> Ash, good to hear from you, hon. Sorry everything has been such a mess with the house. I know what a pain all of that can be:growlmad:I hope it all gets sorted out for you soon and that will be one less thing off your back:thumbup: Your pic is adorable, BTW. Won't be long, will it? You must be so excited!:happydance: To answer your question, I took those supplements for a good while during this cycle and my temps. seemed like they were becoming more stable, but then I had a temp. rise that looked like I O'd so I stopped taking them. As it turns out, that temp. rise was just a fake out and I hadn't O'd.:dohh: After that I didn't start back taking them...I probably should, though. I've been concentrating more on trying to lose a little bit of weight to see if that will help my body get back to ovulating a little more regularly. I'm not terribly overweight, but I do know I have weight that I need to lose.
> 
> Steph, good to hear that you got a ++++ from the drs. office as well. Hopefully you can get in sooner than your 12 week appt. that way you won't have to worry about it any longer than you have to.:thumbup:
> 
> Andi, your OPK looks great! I hope your plan for this cycle ends up being a success and you get your BFP!:cloud9:
> 
> Well, hope you all have a good week. Gonna go get some breakfast:munch:

Thanks. Well since today is 9 DPO then (guessing again) I think I had my implantation dip! I am slightly crampy, gassy, and nauseous. My temp went down by .4! Prayking it goes back up tomorrow and keeps climbing!


----------



## Kahlan83

Hey everybody.

So My little man turned three on Friday! Can't believe it...he's growing up way to fast... I said to josh..one more year and he's in school. Damn it. Why can't they stay little. He's all signed up for his Dance school which starts on the 11th and Josh and I got into a big argument and now it looks like I will not be bowling this year. Which is a bummer but we want to try and save money and pay off our credit debt so we can get a new house in the spring and also we're not sure how this baby is going to be. For All I know, baby could end up not taking to bottles at all and she/he will have to go everywhere I do like my SIL was with her girls. I hope not. After the first couple weeks I'm hoping I can use that expensive pump in my closet and get a break every once in a while...however I'll be happy to be able to breast feed at all this time.

Baby has been moving a lot. On Friday she sat on one side and put a lot of pressure on my nerve there. We went to the CNE and I had to sit down for a while but it went away...now I mostly get some pressure/light pain in my pelvis which I'm hoping is a good sign as in my pelvis will actually open up this time and I can have my VBAC. Still having some pain in my breasts but again, just praying that it's a good sign.

Still have this feeling that she's coming in November. I'll be 37 weeks the second week of November so I just hope I don't go into labour during Twlight....that might suck.... "No...don't go after her...ouch ouch. can't go yet...need to see movie...." would be a funny story to tell her later though.

Yes I believe week 26 marks the start of the third trimester and with it came wicked heart burn. I think I took like 8 tums last night. OH well, still a better pregnancy over all then I had last time.

So Steph....YEAH!!!!! I was praying for you :thumbup: May is a great month. Hubby and wedding anniversary both in May. Sticky Bean!

Jenn: I didn't get my period back with Matty until December and I had him in August...so 4 months...but I was pumping the first month and my lochia lasted 6 weeks...so I guess it's all about your body and how it reacts. I'll warn you though, the first one is either super terrible or barely there. My was terrible...but then again, most of mine are. Don't stress about it...it will come.

Beth & Nicole: high hopes ladies!

Andi: that looked like a really good positive. probably about the same as mine was when we conceived pumpkin....so looks good so far. As for the girls...you have to do what feels right in your heart, Maybe adoption is just not the option for you right now. I hope they find a really good home with loving parents, not to say that you and ur hubby wouldn't have been.

Ashe... oh look at that baby bump. Mine won't probably look that pretty until 32 weeks. Sucks about the house but it just means theres a better one out there for you. Have you guys agreed on a name?

so sorry for being MIA lately. With Matty's birthday and two parties on Saturday I was mundo busy. Going to be weird....I was thinking about Halloween and saying I haven't been pregnant during the fall before....so I'll have to find a really creative costume this year to give out candy...I don't think a pregnant witch is going to scare anybody...I may just sit on the porch and give out stuff and not wear anything but I"m still going to try and get my display out. I love halloween.

talk to you all later!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OPK is negative for sure now :) I guess I O'd :)


----------



## waiting2012

Who'd a thought FB games could preoccupy a person SO MUCH...:haha: 
 
Ashe--You look WONDERFUL HUN!! Hard to believe in a few weeks, your bundle will actually be ok to arrive!! We don't want that--but I think all would be ok if babe did... Excuse the preggo brain--I don't remember what names you had picked out..:dohh:

Andi--I'm so praying for your :bfp: hun!!! Come on HURRICANE BABY!! :haha::thumbup::happydance:

Nicole--I'm a dunce when it comes to reading charts--but from the sounds of it--you've got something brewing in there!!!:happydance:

Beth--I hope your :bfp: comes soon hun!!! Enough with this danged waiting!!:growlmad::thumbup:

Mandy--Sorry you've got to give up bowling hun!...Ya know WII has a pretty cool bowling game..Played it here at daycare--:haha:maybe you get one of those and keep up with the bowling until ya can join the league again..Just a thought...

Feeling good..Normal preggo aches and pains..:wacko: and been playing my games... Trying not to dwell on the past because is that what it is--the past..

Love ya ladies, stay safe Andi and Jenn! I'm sure your both either getting or going to get some of Isaac's wrath!


----------



## armymama2012

AFM-I started spotting. Really light pink tinged CM. I will keep you posted. My cramps have eased up so hopefully it was implantation but I'm being realistic. Last month this happened and 4 hours later I got AF in full force.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

PRAYING its just Implantation cramps and spotting :) PLEASE O PLEASE :)


----------



## armymama2012

Well AF got me. I am so beyond miffed! 9 whole months and couldnt even get pregnant and keep the baby! I am so angry at AF but I'm eating ice cream instead. Only one more cycle til our "break" for a year.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww :( 9 months sometimes isn't enough :) took a few of my friends a little over a year....look at me I'm almost to 4 year mark :\ blah....hang in there hun...theres always a chance it can happen but I suggest visiting an RE for more help with it all and get the tubies checked and get checked for endo :) I have stage 2 endo :) but he cleaned it up when he did my lap/dye surgery! FX for you next cycle darling dont give up its too early for that!


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Awww :( 9 months sometimes isn't enough :) took a few of my friends a little over a year....look at me I'm almost to 4 year mark :\ blah....hang in there hun...theres always a chance it can happen but I suggest visiting an RE for more help with it all and get the tubies checked and get checked for endo :) I have stage 2 endo :) but he cleaned it up when he did my lap/dye surgery! FX for you next cycle darling dont give up its too early for that!

Well Andrea, we are going to be separated by 800 miles. I am leaving October 21st to stay with my mom. He will come see me in December for Christmas but in january he gets deployed for 9-12 months. So basically, I'm not giving up, just dont have the time for all the doctor stuff. Probably when we start again in December 2013 I will wait 6 months and then go see a doctor.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Totally understand that :) My hubbs been home since October last year...almost a year...but there is this "chance" he could get deployed any moment :( which sucks booty. I TOTALLY understand how that feels. I hate it!


----------



## waiting2012

About to go to bed, wednesdays are always late nights for me because of choir.. Sorry, I was only on briefly earlier today but didn't get replies done.. 
Nicole, hun, I'm sorry that f'ing witch got you.. May this be the LAST time she visits!!

I hope everyone is doing well.. I will try to make a better effort to get here tomorrow with my computer..
I have just let myself get preoccupied with FB...
Love ya'll


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea....we've been so busy trying to get our stupid truck fixed....should be done by Friday :) :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Nicole, sorry AF showed for you. I know it must be really frustrating considering how things will be with DH soon:hugs: FX'd your next cycle will be IT:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

I hope everyone is having an AWESOME PRE-FRIDAY!! Especially one right before a 3 Day Weekend!! :dance::happydance::dance:

Feeling good--don't really like the bloat, or the peeing at 3:30 in the morning, or the fact my boobs are increasing in size yet again..OUCH..But I'm not complaining...

I will try to check back in a bit--my phone is a peice of crap--damn thing won't charge, yadda yadda..Tomorrow or saturday I'm getting a phone with AT&T after Jason adds a second line to his phone plan..So If ya'll get a strange number showing up text wise--it's probably me giving ya'll the new number! :thumbup:

Lots of love and wet-sloshy :kiss:'s!!


----------



## TandA08

Hi everyone! Just wanted to let you all know that we are stll alive LOL. I've just been so busy with a super fussy baby! She screams all day long, but at least she's sleeping pretty good at night. I'll try to post new pics soon.

Steph super excited for you, hope the Dr keeps a close eye on you this time.

Ash love your bump pic! Sorry to hear about the house! Can't believe your little one is almost here!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Nice to hear from ya Tanya :) I hope baby stops screaming though I know how rough that can be my oldest had Colic so bad :( I would get so upset....I couldn't do anything to make him feel any better...lots of prayers for you and her!

My life right now is a WRECK :( Just got our truck fixed thats a positive thing...but I'm sick....took antibiotics because I was sick...so got a HORRIBLE yeast infection....ALL OVER MY BOTTOM TOO :( it SUCKS....so now from using the Monistat 7 day cream...I get a UTI sooo it burns when I pee..and I now need MORE ANTIBIOTICS which in turn will just make the yeast infection come right back :( CAN I GET A BREAK :( GHHAHHAHAHA


----------



## waiting2012

Your break will come in the form of a big fat ++++++:winkwink: Andi!!! Sorry your so miserable!:hugs:

Tanya hope Emma calms down soon for yahoo! But sleeping through the night is good. Maybe she's getting overstimulated.. not sure what to suggest without knowing how a typical day is for you both... :hugs:

Got a new phone number too.. instead of txting everyone with it here it is: 940-366-3530
I have Ashley's, Andi's, Tanya, Jenn, & Mandy.. feel free to txt me Beth and Nicole and I will add ya!

Lots of love! Going to figure this thing out...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

---I wrote this whole long story about whats going on with me and of course it wouldn't upload it....so I give up for tonight I'll explain tomorrow. I have a HORRID yeast infection that was causing it to burn when peeing as it went up my uretha tube....anyways I went to the ER finally after assuming I had a UTI an they are doing a culture on my urine but anyways he just thinks its one of the WORST yeast infec. ever! So lets see i these meds work...its only 1 tab once a week he said USUALLY 1 clears it..but he prescribed 2..and said I need another swab done in 2 weeks to make sure I don't need a 3rd dose of it...ehh :\ but on top of that a horrible cold and I've not felt well lately...but here are my tests....from today I swear there is something there...but you ladies be the judge :)

Screen tilters!! Anyways hope you all had a wonderful day an a lovely tomorrow :) see you all soon!
 



Attached Files:







andipee.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 9









andipee2.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 10









andipee4.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 9









andipee5.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 8









new.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## brooke1993

hi ladies I wanted 2 pop in and say Hi and show some luv...I am officially 4 days late for AF and go to the doctors tomarrow,I refuse to test bc I am still angry and to top it all ff 2day was my edd for the baby i lost in January.Maybe IF I am BFP it will stick but I am losing faith.Praying 4 u all and think of u all alot.Hugs


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Prayers Brooke.....and let us know what the doc says :)


----------



## TandA08

Andi, hope you feel better soon.

As for Emma's crying, I think it is gas or colic the way she will go from perfectly calm and peaceful to screaming her lungs out and flailing her arms and legs. I haven't been able to find anything to soothe her when she gets like that. It's obvious that she's in pain. We have a Dr's appt this afternoon, so I'm hoping we will be able to get some answers.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww hope you get answers soon :( bless her lil heart :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here is my tonight test! I only did one like a dumb dumb LOL...but I'll do another FMU :)
 



Attached Files:







IC.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6









dry.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 7









dry2.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7









dryinverted.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## armymama2012

Well I think I may ovulate in the next 3 days. I got a ton of EWCM tonight and cervix is high , soft, and open. We have BD'd the last 3 nights and probably will for the next 2 days.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:haha:Ooo fingers are crossed tightly for you sweetheart :) how have ya been? I'm testing away LOL...here are tweaks of my last 3 tests :)
 



Attached Files:







ANDI1111edit2.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 8


----------



## armymama2012

Well hubby and I got into it today. Worst fight yet. He left the house for 2 hours. We didnt speak for nearly 4 hours. We are working things out though. With him being in the military and me being stuck at home all day we are both stressed and it shows. We have decided to dedicate more time to each other.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yep thats what works best in military families :) Trust me I know from experience the 8 years my hubby has been in....its ROUGH....but spend adequate amounts of time together ;) because those deployments are the ONLY break you should ever need....spend every precious moment together. We have had those kinda moments as well being in the military is hard and being a stay at home wife is hard as well! I'm doing the same and have been for 4 years now! Hang in there kiddo :)


----------



## waiting2012

Andi- I see lines!!!!!! :dance:!!!!!
I bet all this crap you are feeling is because your preggo girlfriend!!!!

Nicole- sorry your having a rough go of it.. Dh and I had our own blow out yesterday.. sucks when things go shitty..:hugs:

Tanya what did the Dr say about Emma? With Adrian we had to use gas drops. They worked for us.. 

Brooke! So glad to hear from yahoo hun!:hugs: you are very strong.. I try not to dwell on would be due dates it's too hard..

Had blood drawn and will get the results Friday when I go for my 6 wks scan.. hoping there is a h/b seen.. :)

Only have my phone rt now so bear with me..

Beth- anything new hun???


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Still sick as can be an all tests today are all :bfn: who knows :( what that was all about maybe I had a cyst rupture!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...nothing new here really. Hope you're all doing well:flower:

Andi, that top test on the tweaked picture looked positive to me:thumbup:I hope your lines keep getting darker and you get your definite BFP soon!:hugs:

Nicole, hopefully you will O. soon and this will end up being your cycle, too! A double BFP would be great:happydance:

Steph, saying a prayer for you that you have insanely high numbers on Friday! Are you having a lot of symptoms?

Hope all the mommies and babies are doing great! 

Jenn, any sign of AF yet?


----------



## TandA08

Hey ladies, well, Emma saw the Dr yesterday, and he said that she has colic. Steph, the gas drops hadn't been working, and neither did the gripe water we tried. Dr said it is perfectly normal, and that we have to mostly just tough it out until she outgrows it. 1 in 6 babies get colic and it's usually between 1 and 2 months old, she just turned a month old on Sunday, so she's pretty much right on time for it.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Tyler my oldest had it so horrible :( I remember DH saying to me one night "I just wanna throw him out the window" hes my ex husband now...thankfully but yep he got so upset with Ty screaming for 12 hours a day :( it was EXHAUSTING and he wouldn't eat and was sooo fussy :( 

I'll be praying that it eases up soon for you its rough living with a baby with Colic :( Hang in there if ya ever need to talk I can give you my number....but thats what ya have to do hang in there for her an know its not her fault...I had to remind myself that numerous times....Lots of love your way darling!


----------



## waiting2012

At choir.. can't reply really.. but sx.. ..yes.. feeling nausea right now!!
Don't give up Andi!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I know this is WEIRD....but emmm...when I wipe it smells like there is "blood" in my discharge stuff.....I duno....but smells weird....WHO knows WHAT my body is doing LOL!!! I don't SEE any blood....but the TP (TMI I KNOW) smells like a tiny amt. of bleeding or when I O I get spotting an it smells the same...I bet my AF is gonna come early darn it!

Steph have fun at CHOIR :) I should seriously get into something like that.....so our home study is MONDAY omgosh....then I know 3 weeks later is a follow up then the week after that should be......yep...you guessed it......PLACEMENT! OMGOSH! I duno WHO will get them but I'm thinking we will since we had to do 2 sets of prints yesterday :) one for prior to adoption then the other is supposed to be for after but they went ahead an did them on us OMGOSH :)


----------



## waiting2012

I bet you get your blazing bfp and the girls Andi!!! I so see it happening for ya like that! 
Here I thought I was the only one who noticed stuff like that..lol.. yes my cm has a weird odor too.. and it it's yellowy in color.. could be the yeast infection causing it hun.. and I still think your eggo is preggo cause you are having quite a time with things that hormones could reek havoc on.. :winkwink:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I duno....I'm sooo sick DH wants me to go back to the doc an so does my mom...but I told them what good is it gonna honestly do me I went to the ER the other day an they did nothing..went 3 weeks ago to the doc for it an they gave me Allegra....NOTHING is working for it...oh and I had sudafed I took as well it didn't work either I think honest I need another FULL round of antibiotics not ones I just have laying around :(


I duno smells bloodish :( I duno doesn't smell like anything an not really much of any discharge...I duno....who knows I bet AF comes early because of me bein so sick :(


----------



## Affyash

Hi girls! I hope everyone is doing well!

Steph I'm ecstatic to hear how the appointment goes today! Keep us posted and massive positive vibes and good luck to you!!

Andi I'm so sorry you're feeling so crummy lately. I'm going to agree with Steph and say that your eggo is preggo! So hopeful for you! I noticed that my cm starts to smell somewhat metallic or "bloody" the further I get along in this pregnancy. I so hope it's a sign for you!!

Beth have you really not started your period yet? WTF girl? When did your doc say you could get in to get some meds? I feel for you, but I hope I missed the update that AF actually came. xoxo

Tanya I am so sorry to hear about Emma's colic. It breaks my heart to hear a baby cry for even a minute let alone for long periods of time. Hang in there and I hope she grows out of this soon! Are you BF still or doing formula? Although he wasn't colicky, gentle ease formula helped us when Quinn started to get fussy on the regular stuff. And read about the 5 S's from Happiest baby on the block. It really helped us to calm him. It's swaddle, sucking, swaying, stomach laying and shushing. Miraculous, I swear.

Nicole I hope you are Oing now and def a good idea that you've BD'd 3 days prior and 2 days after. I'm like the BD "pusher" when it comes to continuing to BD after O. I swear that 's the only reason I finally got prego after a year of trying. 

Brooke I am so happy to hear from you! Would love to know how the doctor's visit went. I know how raw you're feeling after everything that's happened, but we're here for you and love you! Big wet sloppy kisses!

And Jenn, how is that AF coming? She show her ugly head yet? Hope so!

As for me, I think we have a date for this little girl to arrive! I've been scheduled for my c-sec 10/8 at 7:30 am! We were hoping for the 5th but another doctor has the ER booked every Friday all day so we just went for Monday. It's all good, I don't really care what her birthday is. When she comes is when it was meant to be. Although, I have a sneaking suspicion I might go into labor before that...well a girl can hope anyway!

Love you guys!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow only a month away that is VERY exciting :) I cannot wait to se her :) How is Quinn doing lately? I bet he's getting excited to meet his new sister :)

I have a doc appt at 9:20 tomorrow morning. I think I've got whooping cough. I'm MISERABLE an the house has to be clean by Monday an I'm just not feeling it right now. I've done 2 loads of laundry, unloaded an loaded the dishwasher back up...made me and Trysten some breakfast (Tyler got bfast at school this morning)....and I've vacummed a little an I just dont feel like doing anything :cry: I feel so useless right now. I've pee'd on another stick and of course a :bfn: on that as well. I don't think I'm pregnant I don't think I'm meant to get pregnant again :( I just know we are gonna get the girls and I'm happy with that.....I've just gotta accept things will be done GOD's way and not Andi's way...and sometimes its hard! :) But all in all I know things are gonna start looking up for us someday soon.....there is no where to go but UP....I'm so low right now sickness, can't find a job no matter how hard I try...just lots of things right now!


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--I'm so sorry your test was negative hun... I'm sure something is going to happen for you! I just know it... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ashe--It's so good to hear from ya hun!! :hugs:..Won't be long now till your L.O. is here...!! :dance::dance::dance:

How is everyone else?? I hope doing good! :hugs:

I had my blood drawn, and got my numbers earlier than tomorrow.. I went to the bathroom and had light pink spotting..:( I'm not cramping or anything like AF coming--just a tugging feeling across my uterus.. :( Boobs still hurt and a bit nauseas.. but I've got this headache that is not too bad but its def there... :( I'm afraid that my progesterone may be dropping..My hcg was a bit over 13,000..So I know thats not terrible according to my OB but not reassuring when you wipe and there is spotting. I go tomorrow for my 6 wk scan-unless I start bleeding heavily..So I'm just here at work taking it easy..I haven't told my bosses I'm pregnant and don't need the attention drawn right now...I can sit in the floor with my kids this afternoon or sit in my chair at the table and do table activities.. 

I'm going to my facebook and email--but I'll check back in later..
Lots of love :hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Thanks Andi, I can't believe we're almost there either! Quinn's alright, he's been SUPER clingy and had the terrible two's attitude lately. I suspect it's because we've finally got the nursery almost done (since we'll never move before she's here!) and all the other baby things out. He keeps calling her "Holly B". I may have to name her Holly now! Other contenders are still Daisy, Morgan, Avery and our original pick with Quinn, Olivia. I know some are really popular but I can't help what I like!

Steph I'm so sorry to hear about the spotting, but I'm going to take the absence of cramping as a good sign. It could totally be implantation burrowing and that baby digging in deep. My thoughts are with you and your bean! And good numbers too! I think good news is just around the corner. I can't wait for your ultrasound!


----------



## Affyash

Oh and Andi (excuse Miss insensitive over here) I'm sorry you're feeling so crappy. I hope you get some time to rest today. That's great news about the girls! I thought you were thinking that maybe it wasn't the best thing for you to get them. I'm glad you had a change of heart, it seems they belong to you now! :) xoxo


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I reconsidered my thought when I was better in the right mind sort of speak...and I realize that I DO want them...but I also want OUR baby together...but then today thought hard about it and said well "THEY WILL BE OUR BABIES" as a couple THEY ARE OURS....no one can take them from us....they will be OURS....ehhh gonna cry thinking about that.....they will be OURS....they are so beautiful and I can do their hair...and they can play with the boys :) and OMGOSH :) ehhh tears are in my eyes! 

I'm so excited I'm going to move Myra's bed into their room with the bunk beds. It was her bed at her "home" before....the Aunt gave it to us. I just feel shes going to be more connected with her bed that she knows instead of the bunk beds :) I need to get white crib sheets though because I'm not too sure our Pooh bear sheet will go with her princess stuff :)

Well back off to clean I shall go :)


----------



## Kahlan83

hi Ladies,

I'm still going good "up" here. We are really trying at Potty training for Matty...he's gone poop in the toilet a few times but he still doesn't know to hold it or to tell us before he goes. I really hope he's TT before baby but we'll see. We decided that we weren't going to buy him diapers anymore and the ones we have left we will only use when we go out of the house, otherwise it's a pull up or actual underwear.

Still having a hard time finding girl NB winter clothing. I put an ad on Kijiji but so far people either want too much, are too far away or one lady said she had three diaper boxes full for 50. I asked to see the clothes before committing to buying and she never responded. And on top of that, a couple people must not be able to read cuz I said NB only and I have people saying stuff like "I have 6 months is that okay?" god sakes. lol. 

My MIL made an adorable sweater set. I'll take some pictures and post them soon. 

Even though the tech said she couldn't be sure about the sex hubby and I still have a gut feeling about it being a girl. I might get another ultrasound....because doctor seems to think this baby will be bigger than Matty so he may want to do another one to see if he can get a better estimate on size and to make sure baby isn't breech.

I won't be too upset if i have to have another section. I'd prefer not to, but well...there are worse things. As long as I can breast feed I will be happy.

I hope everyone is doing okay, sorry I haven't really been on much...been so tired lately and baby seems to be staying low and putting pressure down below.

Don't give up Steph. I have my f'x!!!

Same with you Andi. I'm glad that you decided you wanted the girls afterall. I've always believed that we make our own families. I have people in my life that aren't related by blood but it doesn't matter.

Nicole....f'x for you that your O'ing now or soon.

Brooke. Lots of love and virtual hugs for you girl. Don't be a stranger.

Ashe...won't be long until we meet your baby girl. I like Olivia personally...it was one of our picks before we came across Alyson.

Tanya sorry to hear about the colic. Matty had reflux but no colic. I hope it doesn't take long for her to outgrow it. Also can't wait to see new pics.

Jenn...how is Cam doing? did AF come yet?

Amanda....where are you girl? I know that time zone difference is a killer. I have a couple friends in Melborne and it makes it difficult to chat sometimes with a 14 hr time difference.

If I missed anyone I'm sorry. Matty gets his pics done on Monday. I hope they turn out as good as last years...and next year will be school pics. God...school.

Love you all


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww I sure hope ya get to find out what the baby is :) PRAYING its a girl for you!! If not a healthy boy will be sufficient :) I can't wait ohhhh how I love seeing you ladies get pregnant an have your babies.....since I can't pop out anymore apparently :) I can't wait to have our GIRLS :) I will have Tyler (he will be 9 in October) then I'll have Hayley who will be 5 and a half...then Trysten my lil man he is 3 and a half then we will have Myra who is 2 and a half :) My house will be FULL OF SURPRISES lol....and kids running wild :) but its gonna be worth it!


----------



## Kahlan83

sometimes things happen when we least expect it....:thumbup:

and the benefit, you got two girls and get to skip the dirty diaper stage (assuming Myra is TT) :happydance:

Maybe if you stop actively TTC it will happen for you. We we'ren't really trying for this one because of my PCOS diagnosis and that whole waiting to see the gyno about what we could do about it and bang...so you never know...then you'd have a really full house for sure.

Hope your feeling better soon


----------



## TandA08

OMG Ash! I can't believe your little girl will be here so soon!! I didn't realize it was just around the corner!!! Holy crap I can't wait to get our girls together!!!! :hugs:

I'm just running in between moments of a crying baby. She's currently in her crib napping. I'm waiting for her to wake up so that I can give her a bath. We are going to DH's parents's house for dinner tonight. His grandma from Australia just got here today, she will be visiting for a few weeks. So, Emma gets to meet her "great grand-nan" tonight. (AKA Nan, or at least, that's what we call her, I think we'll have Emma call her the same thing simply cause it's easier to say). My grandma had requested to be called Gigi (short for Great Grandma), LOL. Ope, well there she is... waking up with the hiccups, gotta run, catcha ladies again soon.

:hugs: All!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awwww!!! I love hearing about all the babies :) ALL GIRLS lol Steph are you gonna have our boy??

I've taken my cough meds with codeine an nothing is working...coughed so much ribs and my head are throbbing :( feel like heads gonna explode soon. This is AWFUL..a friend of mine suggested she thinks I have whooping cough :( an now my whole family is catching it...its highly contagious :( she works at a daycare an said its going around really bad here! 

Anyways I'm gonna go try to find some more kinds of meds I can mix with what I took earlier I feel like I'm DYING...I do have another doc appt at 9:20 tomorrow morning...THANK GOD!


----------



## waiting2012

Lol!! Cameron needs a buddy!!! I checked the chinese calendar--blasted thing said GIRL! :rofl:

Appt update-- measuring 5wks 6 days... Yolk and little beanie seen but couldn't see h/b.. :( BUT Dr.McDreamie..:rofl: said that he wants me back in 2 weeks for another u/s. More blood drawn but mainly to check my progesterone. If its low he will let me know because with the weekend coming he wants me to have the progesterone if I need it before Monday. He wanted to a pelvic--but because I was spotting a very little bit yesterday and nothing last night and woke this am to RED spotting mostly on the TP-- he said it could wait till our next visit. He did mention the possibility of a Threatened Miscarriage.. :( But he is very optimistic everything will be fine.. I have to believe it will be fine.. Just told to take it easy for the next couple of weeks... :dance:

Mandy--I just POTTY TRAINING!! It's so MUCH FUN... **BULLSHIT**:rofl::rofl::rofl: As far as winter clothes go--have you looked online at Babies'R'Us? **Are those still in business??** Or Maybe Old Navy, Gymboree.. They should have their winter lines of clothing for kids and babies out soon... Adrian was born in October and it SNOWED the day she was born in Kansas! But then 2 weeks later on Halloween it was 70 degrees... We joke that Hell froze over when she was born..:rofl::rofl:

Have fun with Nan!, Tanya!! Be sure to take lots of pics!! :)

Andi--I'm soooooo SUPER STOKED for you Girl!!! If you have already got baby girl's bed--chances are they are more than yours!! :dance::happydance::dance::happydance:

Beth and Nicole--I hope all is going good!!! :hugs:

We have exactly 6 more weeks before telling anyone we are pg...UGH.. I shouldn't complain but can't help it...:rofl:


----------



## armymama2012

Is slippery CM technically watery CM? I am crampy this morning on my left side, low temp., HSO cervix, and clear slippery (just slightly stretchy) CM. We did BD at 2 a.m. so could this just be remnants of his spermies instead of CM? Help! I am only on cd 10 right now and I usually dont ovulate officially til cd 20 or later.

I just got a positive OPK too!


----------



## waiting2012

Sounds like possible early O'...Hun!! :dance:.. Did you use any supplements this cycle or go aunatural? Could be just your body trying to get into a regular rythm too! Hmmm...

Keep on bd'ing and STOP checking you cp/cm while bd'ing..No sence in disturbing those little guys--especially when our fingers even though clean do have a bit of "acid" like substance on them that our bodies make naturally to fight bacteria--That sounds dumb--but it's kind of like taking a glass of rootbeer (any soda really-but rootbeer fizzes really good)--stick a dry/clean finger in the foam--it will dissolve right away! Sometimes you can taste "salt" on your finger--well your putting that on the men--Don't do that!! Just keep bd'ing--and wait till you know O' has come and gone... Crazy I know--and someone will tell me how crazy I am but I'm an oldie but goodie...LOL...


----------



## armymama2012

waiting2012 said:


> Sounds like possible early O'...Hun!! :dance:.. Did you use any supplements this cycle or go aunatural? Could be just your body trying to get into a regular rythm too! Hmmm...
> 
> Keep on bd'ing and STOP checking you cp/cm while bd'ing..No sence in disturbing those little guys--especially when our fingers even though clean do have a bit of "acid" like substance on them that our bodies make naturally to fight bacteria--That sounds dumb--but it's kind of like taking a glass of rootbeer (any soda really-but rootbeer fizzes really good)--stick a dry/clean finger in the foam--it will dissolve right away! Sometimes you can taste "salt" on your finger--well your putting that on the men--Don't do that!! Just keep bd'ing--and wait till you know O' has come and gone... Crazy I know--and someone will tell me how crazy I am but I'm an oldie but goodie...LOL...

I haven't used any supplements yet. I was going to start drinking grapefruit juice on Tuesday because I usually don't ovulate this early.I even ran out of prenatals during my AF and haven't gotten the money to buy more. I've just been a little more frisky lately so we have BD'd more. Ok, I'll stop checking for the next 4 days.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wooohoooooo....thats awesome....I would say early O as well :) FX for you this cycle.

Steph we've had that bed since we first started trying this whole adoption thing. The Aunt at the one point she didn't want them gave it to us since she gave the girls away etc. then she NOW wants them back GRR for her not making her damn mind up then calls me saying " I wanna get my tubes untied and have another baby" ehhh she pisses me off sometimes! She couldn't deal with 6 but now she wants to try an have another some people just PISS ME OFF! Oh well its not my choice its hers an I'm not to judge her but it does make me kinda irritated that these two girls who are HER BLOOD wants to give them away to have her own child. I'd give anything to raise my own blood! Gahhhh! Anyways....I'm gonna go lay down I've been at the docs for over 2 hours this morning having chest xrays an everything else they think I have bronchitis or pneumonia I'm waiting on the doc to call me back with the results to see what she wants me to do....she said she might do more tests if that didn't show up...we shall see! I got Zpack...an took the 2 for today just waiting to see if I need an inhaler or breathing treatments!


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Wooohoooooo....thats awesome....I would say early O as well :) FX for you this cycle.
> 
> Steph we've had that bed since we first started trying this whole adoption thing. The Aunt at the one point she didn't want them gave it to us since she gave the girls away etc. then she NOW wants them back GRR for her not making her damn mind up then calls me saying " I wanna get my tubes untied and have another baby" ehhh she pisses me off sometimes! She couldn't deal with 6 but now she wants to try an have another some people just PISS ME OFF! Oh well its not my choice its hers an I'm not to judge her but it does make me kinda irritated that these two girls who are HER BLOOD wants to give them away to have her own child. I'd give anything to raise my own blood! Gahhhh! Anyways....I'm gonna go lay down I've been at the docs for over 2 hours this morning having chest xrays an everything else they think I have bronchitis or pneumonia I'm waiting on the doc to call me back with the results to see what she wants me to do....she said she might do more tests if that didn't show up...we shall see! I got Zpack...an took the 2 for today just waiting to see if I need an inhaler or breathing treatments!

I hope I am O'ing early. i hope you feel better. Does the DH help out when you are sick? I'm sorry the aunt is being a pain.


----------



## Kahlan83

waiting2012 said:


> Appt update-- measuring 5wks 6 days... Yolk and little beanie seen but couldn't see h/b..

I know it's hard not to but don't stress about nto seeing or hearing the heartbeat yet. It's still early. When I went at 7 weeks they had a hard time finding it too...had to do an internal. When I was having Matthew, I started to bleed a little around 6-7 weeks and everything was fine...my doctor just said that my cervix was irritated and when she looked said my cervix was closed. So like ur doc said...relax and take it easy. I'm praying for a sticky bean this time!! :happydance:

Yes potty training is a miserable thing. It's the only thing that he's given us trouble with besides the climbing into bed with us around 7am. I will so have to try and train him not to do that once baby is almost here...for now I'll let him have his cuddle time however now that he has a big boy bed, when he gets in bed with us I usually crawl into his because the kid can't sleep straight and is kicking me. Next week we are dedicating ourselves to buckling down to try and nip this potty thing in the bud, so no really going anywhere except to his dance class on Tuesday.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm doing okay just horrid headache and coughing up my lungs. They actually had a death from West Nile virus here in our county today :( makes me nervous...but I'm gonna stay positive that I'll be okay! There isn't much they can do for it so just praying that whatever I have I'll be okay eventually. I had a chest xray today but I guess they didnt find anything as they haven't called me back yet :( 

I think AF is coming early I have the WORST headache ever right now :(

Steph I'm gonna be praying I have a feeling this one will be A OK :) just needs another week for the hb ;) to start beating up a storm :)


----------



## armymama2012

Well I got a .4 temp rise this morning. Hopefully it keeps going up so FF will confirm an early O for me this cycle.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yay for an O :) woop woop!!!

I got another evap today on my test..I just pee'd on two more lol we'll see what it says ;) NERVOUS! I'll pee on more tonight to! I really think AF is coming tho.....but we have tons of cleaning t do I betterget off here homestudyis MONDAY!!!


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, bless your heart, you sound miserable! I hope you get to feeling better...did they give you back any results from the x-ray yet?

Nicole, hopefully your temp. will stay up so FF can confirm you did O. early!:happydance: Good luck!

Mandy, I'm in the middle of potty training my oldest boy...he turned three the end of July. He's doing ok with it, but it's hard not to get frustrated because I feel like he makes progress one day and then goes backwards the next:dohh:He does pretty good about using the toilet if he's wearing underwear, but if he wears a pull up during the day then lots of times he'll pee in it. Getting him to poop in the toilet has been more of a challenge, though. I try to let him wear the underwear during the day at home and then put pull ups on him at night time or if we go somewhere. I've always heard boys are harder to train than girls, and I'm believing it. My daughter wasn't this hard to potty train:dohh:

Steph, I wouldn't worry much about not seeing the heartbeat yet. At my US with each of the boys I was almost 7 weeks when they saw a heartbeat...it's probably just a little bit early yet:hugs:

Hope everyone has a nice Sunday!:hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Well no confirmed O because my temp dropped this morning majorly. Oh well, another week of waiting before I'll start using OPKs again.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I am pretty miserable an no the doc never called back. I have to go up there Monday because she gave me a TB test since J was deployed last year to make sure he didn't transfer some "germs" to me....I go tomorrow to see what that says :( its quite red but not raised so I'm not sure what that means....maybe I had an allergic reaction to the shot....but its not raised or anything so I don't think its positive by what I've read. Just a little red rash is all it is :) and its very small between size of a nickel and dime....

Emmm I haven't pee'd on a test today just really don't feel there is a way I'm pregger....I give up :) and want the girls in a way now :) I'm VERY excited...well DH is yelling at me to cook and I feel like CRAP grr I should slap him! Anyways gonna go cook breakfast I suppose an TRY to get outta bed.

I can't wait to hear more updates from everyone! 

I hopefully will begin feeling better soon I hope! Just taking my Zpak (Antibiotic) I think its Zithromax...or something.....but em...well and some Mucinex cough medication I went and bought last night its working better than anything else so far :) .....Love you all and hope your all doing well!


----------



## armymama2012

Well FF wont confirm O but my temp is slowly going back up. I pout my chart in my signature if you want to look and give me your opinion.


----------



## waiting2012

Helllllooooo Ladies!!

Sorry--Typing fast before battery gives up! Hope see many :bfp:s!!!

Andi-sorry you've had such a rough weekend.. :( :hugs:

Nicole--I don't know enough about temps hun..I'm stumped...:( :hugs:

Got progesterone called in friday night--levels were a bit low for the dr and my spotting STOPPED!! :dance:.. I've got to hit send before the computer shuts itself down... Will try to charge my phone some more so I can use.. Lots of snuggly hugs!! and WET SLOPPY KISSES!! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm hanging in there still.....still really really sick and definitely a pnuemonia or something if my cough isn't any better by later this week I might have to go back to the doc and get something stronger for it. Anyways...I'm NOW coughing up some stuff so maybe just maybe I'm getting toward the end of it all!

On another note AF is technically LATE today so I'm kind of excited but scared at the same time....I'm NEVER late so I'm sure she'll get me by the end of the day shes been kinda sneaky lately with me!


----------



## armymama2012

My temp is still going up!


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, I hope the :witch: stays away! If she doesn't show today are you going to POAS? Sending lots of baby dust your way, girl!

Nicole, your temp. is coming up nicely, but if you take your average temp over the last week or so it's still a little low. I'd wait another day or two and see if it keeps going higher:thumbup:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Still :bfn: :( I've been testing :(


----------



## armymama2012

bnporter81 said:


> Andi, I hope the :witch: stays away! If she doesn't show today are you going to POAS? Sending lots of baby dust your way, girl!
> 
> Nicole, your temp. is coming up nicely, but if you take your average temp over the last week or so it's still a little low. I'd wait another day or two and see if it keeps going higher:thumbup:

Thanks. I want to note that our house has only been about 64 degrees the past 5 days so my temps might be a bit lower than normal. Turning the heat on tonight.


----------



## TandA08

Steph things are sure sounding good for you this time! I can't wait to hear more updates!

As for me, I haven't had much of a break from all the crying lately... still dealing with a colicky Emma....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

.....AF is here...but shes so light she almost isn't there.... :confused: but at least shes "technically" here...with all thats going on in the world my hubby got called into work early PRAYERS for our country right now! This is going to be a very long, nerve racking day for us.....DH will work hours on end without stop.....and who knows if he'll have to leave :( its almost his birthday :( frustrating!!! But WE SIGNED UP FOR THIS JOB....someone has to do it :) and for that I feel proud!


----------



## armymama2012

I feel you Andrea. My DH had to go in almost 2 hours early today and said he may be home late. Well they are letting him stay home from NTC because in 3 weeks is the anniversary of saying goodbye to our son. However he has to do CQ duty every other day for basically a month and half so that stinks!

BTW, my temps are still going up and I'm constipated like I always am during my 2WW! testing on Monday which will be 10 DPO.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I just pray this situation gets better.....


----------



## armymama2012

I didn't sleep well and my temp took a dip. FF gave my crosshairs and set me back to 3 DPO when I thought I was 6 DPO. Darn! But at least it says I ovulated early still! I guess I will be postponing testing until the 21st instead of the 18th.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Sorry I haven't been on my hubby worked 16 hours yesterday and didn't get home til after midnight last night. I didn't sleep well either so I totally know where your coming from....blahhh! I'm EXHAUSTED...he might have to go to work later today we aren't sure yet but at least they let him sleep a little before he had to go back.....then they were told everything they did yesterday "might not play through" sooooo it was a WASTE of time...I'm furiated and frustrated and TIRED....My big guy gets pics taken today for school :) I pray they turn out okay I paid 50 bucks for some pics LOL...including his class photo with his friends and everything. 

Army.....have you ever been checked for PCOS? I don't wanna scare you but your temps are a bit crazy.....Since you have been charting I would show them to the docs and have you tested to check everything out. Your temps shouldn't fluctuate a whole lot from day to day and you dont have a great "dip" for O and your temps don't go back up right away. My friend Nikki on here has it and her temps resemble yours....but her cycle can go up to 80 or 90 days without an AF....yours isn't to that extent. I've learned a LOT since being on here and learning more from our fertility doc :) just trying to help you out a little bit :) But there are meds to force ovulation and the military DOES pay for them such as the Clomid and Femara :) Thats what I use and as long as your NOT doing insemination :) its free to use injectibles such as the Lupron and Follistim shots to help you produce more eggies :) ....anyways just trying to help you and stuff....

Prayers you catch eggy on your own!!!


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Sorry I haven't been on my hubby worked 16 hours yesterday and didn't get home til after midnight last night. I didn't sleep well either so I totally know where your coming from....blahhh! I'm EXHAUSTED...he might have to go to work later today we aren't sure yet but at least they let him sleep a little before he had to go back.....then they were told everything they did yesterday "might not play through" sooooo it was a WASTE of time...I'm furiated and frustrated and TIRED....My big guy gets pics taken today for school :) I pray they turn out okay I paid 50 bucks for some pics LOL...including his class photo with his friends and everything.
> 
> Army.....have you ever been checked for PCOS? I don't wanna scare you but your temps are a bit crazy.....Since you have been charting I would show them to the docs and have you tested to check everything out. Your temps shouldn't fluctuate a whole lot from day to day and you dont have a great "dip" for O and your temps don't go back up right away. My friend Nikki on here has it and her temps resemble yours....but her cycle can go up to 80 or 90 days without an AF....yours isn't to that extent. I've learned a LOT since being on here and learning more from our fertility doc :) just trying to help you out a little bit :) But there are meds to force ovulation and the military DOES pay for them such as the Clomid and Femara :) Thats what I use and as long as your NOT doing insemination :) its free to use injectibles such as the Lupron and Follistim shots to help you produce more eggies :) ....anyways just trying to help you and stuff....
> 
> Prayers you catch eggy on your own!!!

Well I had to discard my temp for today since I didn't sleep well last night so my crosshairs went away. I haven't been checked for anything. I am having some cramping/pinching pain right above my left hip today. As far as my cycles, they used to be 90 days long when I was a teenager but they have shortened since I miscarried.


----------



## armymama2012

I juste went and read about PCOS on webmd.com. Here's for me:
1. Acne-Yes, I have bad acne almost year round no matter what I use to treat it. 
2. Weight gain and trouble losing weight-Not an issue for me. I just finished losing all my baby weight from both babies and am in a healthy weight range.
3. Excessive and dark hair growth, especially on face, belly, and back.-Dont think so.
4. Thinning hair on scalp.-Nope.
5. Irregular periods. Less than 9 periods in a year, often with very heavy bleeding. -While my periods are still irregular they are nowhere near as long, painful, or heavy as they were as a teen. 
6. Fertility problems- Well we haven't been actively trying a year yet so I don't know if you would say that we have fertility problems. 
7. Depression- Yes, I tend to have a lot of issues with depression.

As far as getting checked out for it, we only have 2 more cycles before deployment so I don't know if it'd be worth it. Anyways, here it takes 2-3 weeks to see a doctor because they are always booked.


----------



## waiting2012

Waving frantically!!! :):):)
Sorry I've been a big poopie head! :p I've been using my hubby's computer and while it was the old one that I used to use--IT SUCKS!!! We are pretty sure it has a bug that causes it to not act right--nothing that will affect other computers, I personally think it is just the age of the computer..It needs new software and upgrading..I can use my phone but just haven't really wanted to..Sorry.. :( 

Andi--I saw on FB that your house inspection went really good! :dance::dance::dance:
As far as the light af--is it possible it's implantation?? Just wondering since the way you mention it thought it was possible.. :)

Nicole--It probably wouldn't hurt to have the blood test done or whatever is needed to determine if its PCOS that is causing your ovulation problems..That just stinks I know it.. :( and with the hubby about to be gone in the next couple of months--it might be better to wait till then..How long will he be gone again?? 

Tanya--Sorry lil' Emma is being a being such a diva...LOL...It too shall pass hun!! :)

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: Ladies!! 

AFM... Progesterone seems to be helping a lot... Don't like the whole suppository thing but whatever works.. ;) I will be 7 weeks tomorrow... Yay!! another milestone reached!! Actually feeling really good too..Almost too good.. LOL... Just tired by 4 in the afternoon... Jason can't seem to understand why I'm so dang tired..LOL... And I've had a bit of cramping again but that's ok as long as I'm not spotting--I'm not going to stress about that.. I go next week for my u/s to check on progression and hopefully a h/b will be seen.. FX'ed big time! 

Love ya ladies!! Of course I spend a lot of time on FB--my games are calling..:rofl:


----------



## armymama2012

waiting2012 said:


> Waving frantically!!! :):):)
> Sorry I've been a big poopie head! :p I've been using my hubby's computer and while it was the old one that I used to use--IT SUCKS!!! We are pretty sure it has a bug that causes it to not act right--nothing that will affect other computers, I personally think it is just the age of the computer..It needs new software and upgrading..I can use my phone but just haven't really wanted to..Sorry.. :(
> 
> Andi--I saw on FB that your house inspection went really good! :dance::dance::dance:
> As far as the light af--is it possible it's implantation?? Just wondering since the way you mention it thought it was possible.. :)
> 
> Nicole--It probably wouldn't hurt to have the blood test done or whatever is needed to determine if its PCOS that is causing your ovulation problems..That just stinks I know it.. :( and with the hubby about to be gone in the next couple of months--it might be better to wait till then..How long will he be gone again??
> 
> Tanya--Sorry lil' Emma is being a being such a diva...LOL...It too shall pass hun!! :)
> 
> Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: Ladies!!
> 
> AFM... Progesterone seems to be helping a lot... Don't like the whole suppository thing but whatever works.. ;) I will be 7 weeks tomorrow... Yay!! another milestone reached!! Actually feeling really good too..Almost too good.. LOL... Just tired by 4 in the afternoon... Jason can't seem to understand why I'm so dang tired..LOL... And I've had a bit of cramping again but that's ok as long as I'm not spotting--I'm not going to stress about that.. I go next week for my u/s to check on progression and hopefully a h/b will be seen.. FX'ed big time!
> 
> Love ya ladies!! Of course I spend a lot of time on FB--my games are calling..:rofl:


I wont see DH for 3 weeks from Nov. 25-December 15th. Then I wont see him for 10 months once he flies back to NY on January 4th.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I would still talk to the doc about it ....the temps are the most important thing and my friend had no other symptoms either...and her prolactin levels are messed up some. 

I pray you catch eggy before you have to consult the doc :) but I was just saying what "might" be a problem that I could tell :) Lots of love I hope you didn't take that wrong me shoving info on you...it wasn't how I meant it :) :hugs:

I hope DH has a safe trip!

I'm going to VA this week to stay with DH on his TDY because I just can't stand to be without him plus we get a free trip through the mountains :) can't beat that :) I'll take TONS of pictures :) 

Your not a poopy head Steph :) Anyways I'm full blown AF now....blah...but whatever :) shes here and thats okay :) 

Well I am headed to bed DH has been working FOREVER today as well :( darn life sometimes....but we are leaving Saturday early morning....so I'm gonna be busy packing tomorrow :) talk to you ladies soon!


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> I would still talk to the doc about it ....the temps are the most important thing and my friend had no other symptoms either...and her prolactin levels are messed up some.
> 
> I pray you catch eggy before you have to consult the doc :) but I was just saying what "might" be a problem that I could tell :) Lots of love I hope you didn't take that wrong me shoving info on you...it wasn't how I meant it :) :hugs:
> 
> I hope DH has a safe trip!
> 
> I'm going to VA this week to stay with DH on his TDY because I just can't stand to be without him plus we get a free trip through the mountains :) can't beat that :) I'll take TONS of pictures :)
> 
> Your not a poopy head Steph :) Anyways I'm full blown AF now....blah...but
> whatever :) shes here and thats okay :)
> 
> 
> Well I am headed to bed DH has been working FOREVER today as well :( darn
> life sometimes....but we are leaving Saturday early morning....so I'm gonna be
> busy packing tomorrow :) talk to you ladies soon!

Lol I didn't take it as you being pushy. If not this month I will look into going to the doctor to see what's up. I have always thought that something was wacky with my hormones but really had no proof.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww :)...its always covered for a checkup and to check hormone levels and stuff.... and a lotta things are covered thanks to our Tricare :) LOL...just not the IVF thing...and ya know I never knew til TTC on #3 that I even had an issue...but of course DH has an issue to :( so that didn't help us! 

I'll be praying for you darling :) COME ON :bfp: :)


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Aww :)...its always covered for a checkup and to check hormone levels and stuff.... and a lotta things are covered thanks to our Tricare :) LOL...just not the IVF thing...and ya know I never knew til TTC on #3 that I even had an issue...but of course DH has an issue to :( so that didn't help us!
> 
> I'll be praying for you darling :) COME ON :bfp: :)

I am going to hold off testing til the 21st if I can help it. I am supposed to get some more in the mail on Saturday. We will see if I can resit testing for 5 days after they get here. Lol I am at least going to try to hold out til the 18th. Btw, hubby says that if he comes back from deployment with no penis we will do MESA and IVF. So we may be saving up all our tax refunds for the next few years. Btw, that wasn't a random thing either because apparently the terrorists are now purposely shooting men in the groin but we want OUR kids so badly that we'd probably do 2 rounds of IVF before just going other routes if it came to that.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yep I know....the airforce covers IVF in that case! Its FREE....lets pray that never happens to anyone but I know its happened a lot recently or the IED's :( blow up and get them there...its pretty sad. Jason almost got killed a few times when he went last time :( was the scariest crap and I wish that on NO ONE! Anyways I hope hubby comes home soon I'm ready for bed and hes still at work blahh :( oh well at least we get a weekend and part of the week together while he's doing his school :) in VA :) I'm gonna be bored during the day though because it'll just be me and Trysten in the hotel room all day long... :\ oh well! LOL I'll take TONS of coloring papers and games and books :) and TOYS :) so we have SOMETHING to always do!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm sitting here remembering when my 3 and a half year old was TINY :( man how fast they grow!
 



Attached Files:







babytrysten.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1









Trysten3.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2









trysten2.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2









tyandtry.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 1









trystenbaby.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--Damn that AF!! Doesn't that bitch get a hint! :gun::gun::gun:

Nicole--I will pray that your hubby comes back with his penis intact! :winkwink: I didn't realize that he'd be gone that LONG! Man... That stinks! :( I hope though that seeing the doctor will shed some light on whats going on hun! :)

Keep your fingers crossed ladies..Jason got a job lead through the college with Chevron... The benefits are AWESOME! I was surprised that he brought up one of them being IVF..They pay for 80% of it! Not that I don't expect this bean to stick, but I'm glad he's hoping this is THE job for him so that we can afford to make a baby happen one way or the other! I think that is sooo sweet of him... :):)

Feeling like Flo' is trying to make an appearance..I even felt little gushes last night--just lots of creamy yellow cm..:dohh: I keep telling myself that is normal.. But Jason didn't understand why I wasn't in the mood...UMMMM.. DUHH.... Crampy+Preggo+excessive CM does not put a girl in the mood..:rofl:...

Well..Going to venture to my FB games..hee hee... LOL..:rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

:dance::dance:Holy Smack Your Granny! 7 Weeks....Wahoo! :dance::dance:

Ok, enough of my happy dance...LOL


----------



## armymama2012

Back to being confused again. I now have the start to the second LH surge this month. I'm thinking I failed to ovulate again 7days ago. Been having the pinching sensation for 2 day now and got a +OPK an hour ago. Oh well, at least we have BD'd the last 3 night and I guess we will for another 3 nights. If this keeps going we will be BDing every day until AF arrives! Argh...is there anything I can do to end this confusion?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Are you taking your temp every morning before getting out of bed? SAME time every single day? If not I still say it is possible PCOS that can surge you over and over again without O'ing until FINALLY you might eventually O....I really hope ya get it all figured out soon!

Lots of love!!

Steph HAPPY 7 WEEKS YAY!!


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Are you taking your temp every morning before getting out of bed? SAME time every single day? If not I still say it is possible PCOS that can surge you over and over again without O'ing until FINALLY you might eventually O....I really hope ya get it all figured out soon!
> 
> Lots of love!!
> 
> Steph HAPPY 7 WEEKS YAY!!

Yes. The times may vary by as much as a half hour but I always take my temp before even sitting up in bed. DH isnt sure if he wants to me to go to the doctor because he thinks it is God's will for us to just wait it out. I will talk it over with him more tonight.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I duno....sometimes things could be more "serious" inside if they do lap like I had no idea all the issues I had...and thankfully he got them out so my periods wouldn't be as bad like my endo and how my tubes were stuck to my uterus and my ovaries :( was terrible but he fixed it as much as possible. I wish ya the best of luck and I'll be praying for ya!


----------



## armymama2012

Well I was able to keep my temp for today and FF gave me my crosshairs back! Now says today is 5 DPO. I'm still on for testing on the 21st!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yay :happydance: for crosshairs....we are almost to Atlanta I'm EXHAUSTED already and only been in the car for about 4ish hours...blah!


----------



## armymama2012

Af isn't due for a week but am getting AF-like cramps. Sign?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Maybe ya never can tell I get those off and on my whole cycle....

So I thought my AF was almost done and NOPE cramped the whole way up here and found out I was gooshing more :( gahhh I just want her to go away stupid :witch: LOL


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Maybe ya never can tell I get those off and on my whole cycle....
> 
> So I thought my AF was almost done and NOPE cramped the whole way up here and found out I was gooshing more :( gahhh I just want her to go away stupid :witch: LOL

I have been cramping and gassy all day with occasional pinching on my left side. Apparently my stomach just cant handle soda anymore. I had only about 10 ounces and I am in such pain from gas that I cant sleep.


----------



## bnporter81

Hey everyone! Just wanted to get on here real quick...I hope you're all having a good weekend so far.

Andi, anything new about when you might get the girls?

Steph, happy 7 weeks, hon!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

No clue about the girls I'm actually not home we are very close to Richmond....I think 13 miles down the road....but...emm.....nothing new here still have AF wish she'd go away I really think something "is off" on my levels or something...feeling blah lately....I didn't bring a thermometer, or ANYTHING fertility related up here so I'm not keeping up with anything I'll start temping when we get back home but I will most likely miss my surge on the OPK's LOL in a LONG TIME...This will be the first month I haven't OPK'd :) HOW WEIRD!! :happydance: I am finding it easier daily to let go of fertility issues and focus more on our girls ;)


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> No clue about the girls I'm actually not home we are very close to Richmond....I think 13 miles down the road....but...emm.....nothing new here still have AF wish she'd go away I really think something "is off" on my levels or something...feeling blah lately....I didn't bring a thermometer, or ANYTHING fertility related up here so I'm not keeping up with anything I'll start temping when we get back home but I will most likely miss my surge on the OPK's LOL in a LONG TIME...This will be the first month I haven't OPK'd :) HOW WEIRD!! :happydance: I am finding it easier daily to let go of fertility issues and focus more on our girls ;)

Thats good. You need to shift your focus. You are getting the girls! So happy for you!


----------



## Affyash

HI girls! Hope you're all doing well! Miss you and think of you often!

Steph this is the furthest you've been! Right!? I am SO SO happy to hear that. Happy happy 7 weeks my friend. May the next 33 weeks fly by you so you can hold your tiny bundle!

Andi sorry AF got you, I wish she'd go away and give you some relief. Can't wait to hear more about the girls.. YOUR girls! xoxo

Nicole I hope you did O and are maybe having implantation cramping??? I hope I hope I hope!!

Nothing much new with me. I'll be 37 weeks on Friday. We're scheduled for the c-sec on 10/8 at 7:30 am. I'm starting to get that "lightning crotch" feeling where you think your bladder is going to rip apart and fall out your vagina! But only tightening type BH, nothing painful yet. I think she'll definitely hold out until our 10/8 appt. We'll see. 

Love you all, hope you all are doing well!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow Ash how fast this has flown by for you sweetie :) I bet you cannot wait :) soooo close :) hang in there! 

I cant wait to be home honestly....I'm kinda bored up here :(


----------



## armymama2012

Having a sharp pain right above my right collarbone and cramping all over my abdomen, hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

goodluck sweetie I love the temp jump today!!! Lookin good :) you should order some IC's :) and test test test :)


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> goodluck sweetie I love the temp jump today!!! Lookin good :) you should order some IC's :) and test test test :)

I am supposed to get my tests OPKs and IC HPTs tomorrow from my friend. She mailed them out on Wednesday but if they aren't here tomorrow I will go to Walmart and get some .88 tests.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Temp looks sooo much better :) PRAYING you get a :bfp: this cycle hun!!!

---I've had a few people write me on fb about curious about how I'm feeling...it wasn't ANYONE in here....BUT...I thought I would share some feelings.

I am EXCITED to be "probably" getting the girls :) BUT on the other hand there is this emptiness that hurts more than anyone could ever know that still lingers about. To not have our own biological child...it hurts...it kills me inside....but if we get those girls...there will be no more children from us....NOT unless God has other plans in store. 

We are NOT TTC...even though honestly I wish we were....we are kinda preventing if you ask me and abstaining for the most part....if it happens it happens...and I'd be over the moon but this is the first month of NOT TTC...so we shall see what happens. We are in VA and I should O on Saturday which I HIGHLY doubt there will be a chance since we'll be driving the whole way back and no BD'ing lol...too hard with a baby in the same room as we are....Anyways we might sneak a quickie in there somewhere but other than that not really trying to get pregnant I've given up on that aspect of everything....so if any of you were curious :) thats whats going on with us.

Steph :) how are you doing lately!??!?!?! Jenn?!??! How are you?!?!? Amanda and Mandy?!?!? How are you ladies today!! I MISS YOU ALL!!!!! 

Ash I hope you have your little angel sooooooner than later :) lol secretly hoping labor comes on its own ;)


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey im here, I have been super busy with work/baby duties its hard to find time to get on much, those on my fb I upload pics often. Its quick and easy to get on there from my phone. I wish this site was easy for phone use! In 12 days Cameron will be 3 months! He was at the doc Monday and he is already 13 lbs! He is growing so quick. 
Ive missed soooo much on here, how is everyone doing?
Ash-I cant wait to see baby pics!
Has Amanda been on? How is she?
I will upload some pics here soon


----------



## AndreaFlorida

....and where oh where is BROOKE I miss her :(


----------



## armymama2012

Well if I am pregnant (please God let it be true) then the whole "things taste different" symptom, now applies to me. I made Mexican rice (from a bag not scratch, I'm not that crafty in the kitchen yet) and chicken with bell peppers. And I usually really like the rice but I cant eat it tonight. It tastes like soap to me! Yuck! I guess it's a peanut butter and jelly night for me.


----------



## TandA08

:hugs: everyone! Still dealing with a super fussy baby! I went and spent a few days with my parents so that my mom could give me a little emotional support with the fussiness. We came home yesterday and today is back to the crazy crying again. I'm ready for this stage to pass already...


----------



## armymama2012

Well FF pushed back ovulation again but I am already a full degree above their cover line. Well if they are right about ovulation then I don't have much of a chance. We BD'd the three days before and day of ovulation but havent BD'd after. Cervix is now low and closed. Isn't that odd at only 3 DPO? 

We Bd'd the 3 nights before and day of ovulation, is that enough?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yep should be plenty only takes one swimmer to get through...plus you did it O day thats even better after your eggy burst from the follicle...it lives for 12-18 or so hours after so you had plenty of time to get that little spermy which takes 6 hours to get up the fallopian tube to your little eggy :) FX for you :) thats awesome :) Your temps look awesome :)


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi Ladies

Had another appt today. 
so I'm measureing good. Baby's Hb was 120bpm

I gained 8lbs. ug! But that's 8lbs for my entire 7 months because last month I was 7lbs less than my starting weight when I got pregnant, so in fact I"m only 1lbs more than before pregnancy...if that makes sense. Going to try and eat more healthy stuff so I don't put on too much weight in the last 3 months but they do say in all the books that this is the month that your likely to gain a lot with baby putting on fat and everything.

I have to get my Rhogram next week but they have this new way of doing it now. Before I just went tot he hospital and they did it there...now I have to get blood work done to test for antibodies then I go to the hospital and pick it up and then I go back to the OB and he injects it. UG! It's all too complicated.

GD test came back negative. YEAH! Didn't think I had it anyway.

i still have a strong feeling that baby is a girl, despite the non answer. My ob said that he would send me for another ultrasound to see what baby's position was around 36 weeks. Pray for a head-down because if she's any other way it's an automatic C-section...and I'd rather not have to do that again. Made the mistake of watching a video of a c-section and frankly it scares me worse than watching a vaginal birth. Can't believe that was done to me already...now I know the purpose of the screen they put up.

anyway. Baby seems to be moving well and I have a lot of pressure in my pelvis which Dr said was completely normal. Mild swelling in my ankles, again normal....oh and I have a definite round baby bump now as well as the duck waddle.

in other news, Matty is almost completely potty trained. he only has a few accidents here and there but mostly he's getting to the potty on time. He also graduated to a big boy bed (heavily protected with plastic covers btw) and seems to be sleeping thru the night in his own bed rather than ours. He hasn't been taking to his dance class as well as I had hoped but we're going to keep trying. We're hoping next week he'll actually stay with his class for more than 15 minutes. I think he's just intimitated by all the girls in his class.

So that's all I really have. I hope everyone is doing well. I do come on to check every few days I just don't always post. sorry.... Love you all though. :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Well I was hoping for a good solid temp this morning that kept going up from yesterday's but my dog woke me up early so I had to discard my temp :(.


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, maybe I'm emotional. A friend on another thread just basically told me that my eyes are wrong because NO ONE in her opinion can have that many +OPKs in one cycle. I'm not stupid, I can tell when its positive or not! I have several positive OPKs every cycle! I'm nearly in tears. I can't even answer her post because I will blow up on her.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Your body could "gear up for ovulation" but not necessarily O on each individual peak of LH....trust me I've been there done that and have tons of friends with PCOS who do the same...it happens....but your body EVENTUALLY gears up until FINALLY the eggy bursts from the follicle :) so she has NO CLUE what shes talking about...LOL I'm NOT AN EXPERT but I do know a lot since I've almost been TTC'ing for 4 years....ignore her hun :hugs: don't worry I've had some pretty bad things said about me on here...you just have to let them go. I swear one cycle I miscarried but NO ONE believed me even with positive tests lol.....and my heart was broken by a TON of ladies on here....I just let it go and walk away turned out 2 of those ladies who put me down were fakes...one was a GUY...YES A GUY...and another was a girl who always claimed to have a dozen miscarriages and well after investigation on here they found out she was fake and was on a dozen websites claiming to be diff. numbers of weeks pregnant or miscarrying on the thread on here LOL so yea....don't trust many on here thats why I've stuck with the ladies in this thread THEY ARE REAL and I really appreciate a room of REAL LADIES going through real fertility challenges as myself :) Lots of love and again don't let those ladies bother you....they apparently have no clue what they are talking about...you should ask her if shes an OB/GYN or a Fertility Specialist LOL!!! No just kidding dont do that...it'll just start trouble and get all of us booted from here :) but Just trying to make ya laugh :) HOPE IT HELPED and again TONS OF :hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs: :hug:


----------



## waiting2012

Oh Lordy...I've been so far gone again..LOL... I know that a few of you know where to find me though...:winkwink::winkwink: Not that I'm putting FB first--ok maybe I have been.. I can only do so much with this slow ass computer of Jason's..UGH..And my lunch times have been crazy! I know that's no excuse.. I could use my phone but have been trying not to use the internet a whole bunch on it since Jason griped that we'll be charged if we go over our internet usage amount..:dohh:

Nicole--I don't know a whole lot about temps--I wish I could help but it seems Andi is the most helpful one here with all that she's been through and done..:hugs: I say bd, bd, bd..At least until AF shows..And FX'ed that it doesn't!!

Mandy--That's great news about the weight hun! With Adrian I gained 75lbs! I'm not sure how much I've lost or gained--not really keeping track..:dohh: I'm still thinking girl for you hun!

Ashe--OMG.. The 8th of October is what--2 weeks away!!:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance: It's going to be kind of sad I think to see everyone get pg and then have their babies and then be so consumed that they don't make it here.. :(:( But this thread is serving its purpose... :):)

Andi--I love ya hun!! I'm so glad that the girls are just a heartbeat away and you'll see--the minute you absolutely stop ttc you'll get pregnant and with twins I bet! :happydance::haha:

Jenn--Your little man is getting so big!! I see the pics you post of him on FB and he's a chunk! SO CUTE!! :):):)

Tanya--sorry you've still got a cranky little diva at home! :hugs::hugs: its enough to make you say "this is the only one we are having.." :rofl::rofl::rofl: Been there!! LOL..

Beth--I hope your doing good hun! You've got an appointment coming up in October don't you? I thought that was when they would see you.. :hugs::hugs:

As for the rest of the girls--I hope all is good, and may you be in a happy place! :kiss:

Tomorrow is the u/s that determines it all for us.. H/B should be seen.. I don't have any sx right now and that worries me a bit--but I'm going to keep positive and pray that whatever the turnout is--its in God's hands.. I'm also not sure if I ever told you guys about my results from the tests for Lupus.. Seems I do have it and it's not flaring right now but joints are achey.. I've got the worst pain in my middle finger and there isn't a whole lot they can do for it except make sure it doesn't get stiff or lock up in the knuckle..:( May have to go to a rheumatologist--like I can afford that one..:dohh: but after speaking to my mom--my aunt is doing really good and she uses steroids and has been flare free for almost a year now.. But that's about it for me.. :) ((Ain't that enough??)) :rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have a question....with Lupus does your hair fall out?!?!?! Reason I ask is because I lose TONS of hair I mean HANDFULLS...its just started really bad and I'm just wondering if you have the same issue in that category!

I hope and pray this scan tomorrow goes well sweetie :) PLEASE O PLEASE little one have a hb for mommy!!!!

We have honestly thought about.....waiting on the adoption again and considering IVF first...its just a personal thing going on with both of us....We might then again tomorrow say differently...I think this waiting makes people debate it more than anything its taking MONTHS now :( since end of May to early June is when we started this whole proccess its a waiting game and its definitely given us time to think things through. Anyways after me and DH talk more about it I'll let you ladies know but I did bring it up on his lunch today :( as thats all I could think about was "OUR" blood baby :( ....I duno maybe we'll get the girls and then IVF it :) no one can stop us once we adopt they are ours forever no more worrying about going over our alloted 5 children :) you can't adopt or foster over 5 children :) sooooo yea if we totally adopt them we will have 4 so we could technically have ONE more on their standards :) an whose to say I have to tell them when we get pregnant LOL....the thing is they live with us 90 days and thats when the FINAL decision is made on whether our family wants them forever or can't handle it etc or have bonding issues or what not :) sooooo technically even if I fell pregnant and adopted them to...I dont have to open my mouth :)


----------



## armymama2012

I can understand how you are so tempted to not give up. I'm like that. My aunt by marriage on my dad's side wasnt able to sustain a pregnancy after having her first 3 because she is sweverely type ! diabetic and it would end at 13 weeks every time. They miscarried 3 times in a row. She went into depression and wouldnt talk to anyone for a year. They decided to adopt since they couldnt carry their own to term. Well now they have adopted 4, all from the same mother but only the last 2 have the same father. It's really sad and I dont want to go into details. Well my aunt is happier than ever and very busy.


----------



## calebsmom06

I need to ask a favor of you all, last week my husband had to have a cat scan done because he has been having some continueous problems. They called him that next day to tell him that he has lumps in his chest and that it could be cancer. They wanted him to go in immediately but he told them he cant until this monday so someone could work for him. They will be cutting a slit in his neck and going in to scrape a piece of the lump to find out if it is in fact cancer please pray. I cant relax my mind with all of this. I am scared. Thank you all for being here for me!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OMGOSH Jenn I'll be saying prayers :( my goodness praying its nothing big and not cancerous! Loves and :hugs: :)


----------



## waiting2012

Loads of prayers Jenn!!! Gosh I hope its nothing that serious!!! :hugs::hugs:

Andi--yeah, your hair does tend to fall out--and mine has been doing that for years! seems it can play havoc on your thyroid too--so I'm supposed to have all that checked as well.. I guess I will have to get my Lupus under control though...

My u/s was nerve wracking and the u/s tech was really sweet.. I'm to stop the progesterone though.. The bean was only measuring 6wks 3 days.. I was supposed to be like 8 wks today (7wks 6days to be exact).. For whatever reason the dr thinks the progesterone supplements are not allowing my body to do what it needs to do so he wants to see if I can naturally miscarry over the next couple of weeks. He will do another u/s in 2 weeks but he's expecting either for me to be m/c'ing again, or.... I'm trying really hard to not let it get to me, Jason was there and I was glad for that... We talked about a lot of things and we are making plans for next June--he will get the vasectomy because its less evasive for him and he won't be in school during the summer. I'm just absolutely numb right now. I need to focus on finding a good doctor to treat me correctly for my Lupus, but I'll keep checking in--don't worry about that.. I made it to 6wks 3 days, so I can't complain.. I wish in a way it was a little further so that we could have known if it was a boy or a girl.. I'm supposed to try a keep "tissue" that I finally do pass so the doctor can possibly run some tests to see if its an antibody disorder that Lupus can trigger--it makes it difficult for women to get or stay pregnant but it's treatable.. I'm pretty sure my bean was a girl.. And Lily sounds like a good name to give bean--(not one that Jason would let me use for any of our kids...) I'm sure "she" is in a good place... 
Thanks ladies for the hugs, smiles and good wishes..I'm going to try and take my mind off of all this for now... 

Lots of love...Stephanie


----------



## armymama2012

Aww...Waiting, my heart goes out to you. That is so hard to hear. Is being behind by a week a death sentence for the baby (dont mean to sound harsh)? Are they suspecting that your baby just stopped growing (aka blighted ovum)? I will pray that thats not true, if you wish. I dont want to pray for something if you dont want it.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Steph just getting on tonight to check on you :( bless your heart....I'm so sorry sweetheart :( I'll get on tomorrow I've been so busy travelling today....

:hugs: and try not to cry know that you have tons of babies in Heaven you will meet someday :) they are all your angel babes :) I LOVE YOU and please hang in there for me!!! I am again soooo sorry :(


----------



## Kahlan83

hey steph,

sorry to hear that this happened again for you. If the doctor is going to let it go naturally does that mean there is a chance that maybe the u/s tech was wrong?
they were wrong about Matty's dating, saying that I was farther along then i was and he was born on his due date (according to my cycle). they tried to tell me I was a week more than I was.

I hope that the doctor is wrong but either way we're all here for you hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Love you hun


----------



## Affyash

Oh Steph honey my heart goes out to you. I'm just devastated. I pray that you can get whatever treatment you need to get the Lupus in check and you will get prego and keep it the entire time before the end of this journey. You never know, maybe Gail's prediction was right afterall. Hang in there and try to stay positive in this difficult time. At least you are finally getting the medical answers you've been after this whole time. Love you and I'm so sorry. xoxoxooxox


----------



## Affyash

And Jenn OMG is there any update on dh's condition? How's he feeling? I will pray that whatever it is is not cancer! So he goes in tomorrow for the test? I will be thinking of you guys. Try to think positively! xoxo


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Lots of prayers for everyone....I've been kinda in my own little world lately I hope your all doing okay :) Army have ya tested yet?!?! :) can't wait to see :) lol


----------



## armymama2012

I'm testing on Tuesday Andi. I'll be 9 dpo then. Still praying for Steph and Jenn.

AFM- My temp plummeted down to the coverline today. I am cramping, slight headache, and knots in my back. I am so wanting a steak with A1!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

COULD be implantation :) :happydance: oh how I pray :) Thanks for the update sweetie go eat you a steak and some A1 :) lol


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> COULD be implantation :) :happydance: oh how I pray :) Thanks for the update sweetie go eat you a steak and some A1 :) lol

I would if we didn't have to pinch dollars out of pennies right now.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I know that feeling!!! LOL....I duno if you know...but if you dont wanna wait til the end of the year to file for all the taxes back he can fix the paycheck to where they wont' take any taxes out and it'll be tax free just won't get the big chunk o change at the end of the year except for claiming the babies ;) Just a tip :) we did this and its helped us TREMENDOUSLY like seriously 760 bucks more a month :) more than doubles our groceries in the house :)

You probably won't owe anything at the end of the year either...but consult the finance on base and they'll help you guys figure out with the calculator they have how much you can claim or get tax free without owing the end of the year :) thats what we did HUGE HUGE chunk o change in our pockets no more waiting for our taxes to come in we get them all year long :) Because we are in such a low bracket with him being E5...if we hit E6 we'll have to change it back to way it was before...he was doing Single filing holding at higher rate...now its married claiming me and him :) works out HUGE in our favor :)


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> I know that feeling!!! LOL....I duno if you know...but if you dont wanna wait til the end of the year to file for all the taxes back he can fix the paycheck to where they wont' take any taxes out and it'll be tax free just won't get the big chunk o change at the end of the year except for claiming the babies ;) Just a tip :) we did this and its helped us TREMENDOUSLY like seriously 760 bucks more a month :) more than doubles our groceries in the house :)
> 
> You probably won't owe anything at the end of the year either...but consult the finance on base and they'll help you guys figure out with the calculator they have how much you can claim or get tax free without owing the end of the year :) thats what we did HUGE HUGE chunk o change in our pockets no more waiting for our taxes to come in we get them all year long :) Because we are in such a low bracket with him being E5...if we hit E6 we'll have to change it back to way it was before...he was doing Single filing holding at higher rate...now its married claiming me and him :) works out HUGE in our favor :)


I will discuss it with DH tomorrow. Testing tomorrow! Yeah, we are to the point of selling basically anything we havent used in a month.


----------



## TandA08

Jenn huge huge :hugs: for you and your hubby! I hope it turns out to be nothing serious!! Keep us posted.

Steph, I am so so sorry to hear about your u/s appt. But I agree, why are they automatically assuming a m/c just based off the measurements?? My Dr had told me that anything within a week on way or the other was fine. Were they not able to find a heartbeat this time?? Praying for you too! :hugs:

Emma has her Dr appt today, in about an hour and a half - and she gets some vaccinations... sooo not looking forward to this...


----------



## waiting2012

Thank You ladies.. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm feeling ok right now.. As far as the blighted ovum--they aren't calling it that Nicole.. I could probably be more ok with that--but there was a sac and a bean but just not measuring like it should and no heartbeat was seen. I stopped the progesterone as ordered but just feel tired and my allergies are BAD right now.. For you that are on FB--I did make the best of the weekend. Went with Jason and his dad to take Adrian to a heifer show saturday--MISERABLE though--it was hot and I was running a fever all day, but it was nice to be out of the house.. Then Sunday we skipped morning church and slept in, got up and went to Chili's for lunch, did some shopping at Walmart and then Wes and I went to our bible study class. I go back in 2 weeks for a follow-up and think he'll do another u/s before proceeding with anything else if the lack of progesterone doesn't make things happen naturally. Going to take it as easy as I can but be as normal as I can too.. No sence in trying to worry about what I can not control. 

Andi--I can't wait to hear about your certified letter!! :winkwink:

Nicole--FX'ed your implanting right now! Test in a couple of days though--that'll give it time to build up if it is! :hugs:

Tanya--lots of :hugs: for Emma..Shots are NO FUN! :hugs:

I hope everyone is doing super! Love ya'll to peices! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The certified letter :( SMH....more paperwork I have to fill out...and not looking so good for us right now...its a long drawn out story...but it'll be okay. If this doesn't work IVF it is :) we could have it saved up in no time :)


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> The certified letter :( SMH....more paperwork I have to fill out...and not looking so good for us right now...its a long drawn out story...but it'll be okay. If this doesn't work IVF it is :) we could have it saved up in no time :)

Is it about the girls? I will pray for you and them.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

We aren't getting the girls.... :( I'm so depressed right now its not even funny....We can't get our certification until March 2013 because of something that happened and I got in some trouble a long while back....it wasn't even my fault..it was all caused from post partum depression...even have a letter from the doc...its so stupid....but its life. So I think IVF is it just going to save the money for it...I doubt I'll be on much anymore ladies I'm really bummed and depressed past the point of where I want to be right now. I have so much going on right now....but I'll come pop in every once in a while...so sorry I feel like such a let down and everything.


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> We aren't getting the girls.... :( I'm so depressed right now its not even funny....We can't get our certification until March 2013 because of something that happened and I got in some trouble a long while back....it wasn't even my fault..it was all caused from post partum depression...even have a letter from the doc...its so stupid....but its life. So I think IVF is it just going to save the money for it...I doubt I'll be on much anymore ladies I'm really bummed and depressed past the point of where I want to be right now. I have so much going on right now....but I'll come pop in every once in a while...so sorry I feel like such a let down and everything.

I'm sorry. I didnt mean to make you feel worse. I will keep praying for you! Maybe you'll end up preggers in the next few months without trying! I will miss you Andi.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I won't leave :( I'll be here...just really really upset about everything this way :( .....I really really can't afford the IVF right now so I guess its just a waiting game....maybe it will happen, and if not I'll somehow survive.....maybe its best right now I'm under so much stress. What sucks is I just spent over $4,000 on those girls who now we aren't able to get :( I should get a confirmation call sometime within the next two days about this whole thing with the girls....to let me know I really can't get them right now....it'll be okay though....Maybe God has another plan...and I have to just accept it!


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> I won't leave :( I'll be here...just really really upset about everything this way :( .....I really really can't afford the IVF right now so I guess its just a waiting game....maybe it will happen, and if not I'll somehow survive.....maybe its best right now I'm under so much stress. What sucks is I just spent over $4,000 on those girls who now we aren't able to get :( I should get a confirmation call sometime within the next two days about this whole thing with the girls....to let me know I really can't get them right now....it'll be okay though....Maybe God has another plan...and I have to just accept it!

:cry::hugs: Awwww....I just wanna hug you. You still going to check in tomorrow to see my test results? I'll check in on you occasionally if you aren't going to be posting and just reading.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'll be of course checking in to see your tests and see how your doing :) I wont leave just really frustrated at the lemons life is handing me...and you didn't hurt me or make anything worse by asking sweetie :( I needed to vent it out anyways :( just so overwhelmed with all these emotions....I have all their stuff and I suppose I'll have to give it back to their Aunt so she can give it to the girls real parents in the long run :( 

Anyways.....I'm gonna just think to myself that God has something more awesome in store for us...my mom left my house crying earlier because her heart was set on us getting them since no one told me about the "exception" I would have since our case is special....just stressed me out a LOT....but I'm okay now just praying God answers my prayers its been 4 long years of TTC nearly and not getting the girls just broke my heart.....what else is gonna go wrong :( seems like the past few months nothing has been going right :( The truck breaking, me being sick, me developing the huge cyst I had....just too many things...now not getting the girls :( maybe its for the best since some days I would have questions in my mind about things :( but even my mom told me that when she adopted me she had the SAME exact thoughts of what if I can't do this and what if I can't handle a little girl etc... :( sooo I guess it was normal to want them but then to be scared of getting them at the same time.. I duno but I'm heartbroken and have been pretty sickly all day because of it all :(


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> I'll be of course checking in to see your tests and see how your doing :) I wont leave just really frustrated at the lemons life is handing me...and you didn't hurt me or make anything worse by asking sweetie :( I needed to vent it out anyways :( just so overwhelmed with all these emotions....I have all their stuff and I suppose I'll have to give it back to their Aunt so she can give it to the girls real parents in the long run :(
> 
> Anyways.....I'm gonna just think to myself that God has something more awesome in store for us...my mom left my house crying earlier because her heart was set on us getting them since no one told me about the "exception" I would have since our case is special....just stressed me out a LOT....but I'm okay now just praying God answers my prayers its been 4 long years of TTC nearly and not getting the girls just broke my heart.....what else is gonna go wrong :( seems like the past few months nothing has been going right :( The truck breaking, me being sick, me developing the huge cyst I had....just too many things...now not getting the girls :( maybe its for the best since some days I would have questions in my mind about things :( but even my mom told me that when she adopted me she had the SAME exact thoughts of what if I can't do this and what if I can't handle a little girl etc... :( sooo I guess it was normal to want them but then to be scared of getting them at the same time.. I duno but I'm heartbroken and have been pretty sickly all day because of it all :(

I understand stress. We have been stressed the past 2 months because of being behind on bills and still wanting to do stuff with our daughter. And now we have 6 weeks to pack up our house while still cleaning every day and taking care of her plus two animals. It's enough to wear me out before the day is through.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL I know how that is I have my two boys, then we have a dog, cat, fish, and a parrot...we have a MESS to clean every single day :) especially the kitchen...hopefully things will start to work themselves out sweetie :) hang in there! BIG HUGE :hugs: your way!


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> LOL I know how that is I have my two boys, then we have a dog, cat, fish, and a parrot...we have a MESS to clean every single day :) especially the kitchen...hopefully things will start to work themselves out sweetie :) hang in there! BIG HUGE :hugs: your way!

Thanks, been feeling Blah the last 4 days.


----------



## armymama2012

Praise the Lord! I just tested and there is a faint but visible pink line! Will post pictures soon.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I can't wait to see :)


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> I can't wait to see :)

Here is the best that my digital camera could do since it is still pretty faint:
 



Attached Files:







BFP 8-25-2012 007.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 3









BFP 8-25-2012 006.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thats defintely :bfp: OMGOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: its about time :) somebody got one again :) 

CONGRATULATIONS HUN!! I'd go ahead and buy a FRER it'd have a nice line by tomorrow :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Did you test again tonight?!?!?!?! I can't wait to see tomorrows my goodness that is freaking awesome!!

I got a call today from the caseworker :) and it was GREAT news....adoption is back on...just waiting for the rest of our paperwork to get completed but we've already been accepted as adoptive parents :) that was the bestest news EVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Did you test again tonight?!?!?!?! I can't wait to see tomorrows my goodness that is freaking awesome!!
> 
> I got a call today from the caseworker :) and it was GREAT news....adoption is back on...just waiting for the rest of our paperwork to get completed but we've already been accepted as adoptive parents :) that was the bestest news EVER!!!!!!!!!

Yay! congrats. So happy they were allowed to look past that incident in the past and let you proceed. I will test when I wake up next.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yes I can adopt just not get licensure for fostering....its a long drawn out story I would tell just still haven't gotten over what happened and I didn't really "do" anything ....like I said its just a long story...I didn't hurt my kids or anyone else....I snapped though...post partum depression can set anyone off and I didn't know I had it, if I would have I'd have gotten help! So would my mom and husband they would have helped me but we didn't know what was wrong with me I was definitely NOT who I am today....

DID YOU TEST :happydance: !?!?!?!?


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Yes I can adopt just not get licensure for fostering....its a long drawn out story I would tell just still haven't gotten over what happened and I didn't really "do" anything ....like I said its just a long story...I didn't hurt my kids or anyone else....I snapped though...post partum depression can set anyone off and I didn't know I had it, if I would have I'd have gotten help! So would my mom and husband they would have helped me but we didn't know what was wrong with me I was definitely NOT who I am today....
> 
> DID YOU TEST :happydance: !?!?!?!?

I did test. Will post pics soon once my computer lets me access the pictures from the memory card, argh...

BTW, last night preggo symptoms hit me hard. One minute chills, the next hot flashes. Then I had knee pain and was nauseous when cooking the beef for spaghetti. Was also peeing every hour. Woke up this morning with hot flashes, peeing more than ever and really bad MS.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So I'm assuming its a darker :) positive! :) :happydance: 

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have HORRIBLE cramps right now..... :(


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> So I'm assuming its a darker :) positive! :) :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have HORRIBLE cramps right now..... :(

I'm still a bit concerned because it didnt get darker than yesterday's until past the 5 minute reading time. Is that bad? I'm sorry your cramps are so bad. My MS hasn't let up in 3 hours even though I have eaten something.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

wheres my pic LOL I wanna see and no HCG increases doubles every day so its gonna be slow at first :)


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> wheres my pic LOL I wanna see and no HCG increases doubles every day so its gonna be slow at first :)

Here are the pics. The computer finally let me edit them. The close-up from yesterday and the pic from today so you can compare.
 



Attached Files:







Random Things 212.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5









BFP!!!!! 008.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wowzers that got dark mighty fast :) woohooo thats awesome :) CONGRATULATIONS :) MUAHHHHZ!! At least one of us can get our eggy...have you told your hub yet?


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Wowzers that got dark mighty fast :) woohooo thats awesome :) CONGRATULATIONS :) MUAHHHHZ!! At least one of us can get our eggy...have you told your hub yet?

I told him Tuesday morning once he got back from CQ. He is excited but doesn't think he is ready. He knows that God knows best when we are and aren't ready.


----------



## waiting2012

OMG...NICOLE!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats!! I'm so happy for you sweetie!! 

Andi--Lordy... I'm so sorry hun! That stinks about the girls! Many, Many, Many prayers right now... I hope someone who does the final decision making will look deep in their soul and realize that you guys are still the best fit for those girls, and makes a much better decision than to let them be placed somewhere else. :hugs::hugs::hugs:..I saw your pic of Tyler--he looked liked he was having a lot of fun.. Things will get better hun.. 

I'm personally am doing ok. No cramping or bleeding, no nothing really. I've been pretty much keep my spirits up with FB games and laughing my butt off at the silly pics and posts.. Jason has his interview with Chevron today and hopefully that comes through. Those medical benefits would be AWESOME!

Lots of love ladies.. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## armymama2012

Yay, keep growing Wating's baby! Prove those doctors wrong!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yay for the job interview for hubby :)

Nicole I am gonna honestly APOLOGIZE....I forgot your name :doh: and instead of asking like a smart person LOL I just called you ARMY haha....I am so sorry :\ I'll remember from now on trust me :) 

I'm with Nicole I pray docs are wrong or something or someone doesn't know how to work a scan....blah stupid docs!

Emmm....I'm pretty sure we'll get the girls I gotta turn in our divorce decrees and stuff this week...I shoulda done it today but was lazy :( lol not really I cleaned the whole house!!

The pic was Trysten blowing bubbles and he was spilling them ..it was hilarious until we saw a 2 foot lizard in our garage then we both freaked out...I think it was someones pet but when J come home he tried to find it and he couldn't but he had the best birthday ever and got a Bronco mini helmet signed by Peyton Manning :) he's one happy guy right now!! 

Love you ladies and talk to you later on :)


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Yay for the job interview for hubby :)
> 
> Nicole I am gonna honestly APOLOGIZE....I forgot your name :doh: and instead of asking like a smart person LOL I just called you ARMY haha....I am so sorry :\ I'll remember from now on trust me :)
> 
> I'm with Nicole I pray docs are wrong or something or someone doesn't know how to work a scan....blah stupid docs!
> 
> Emmm....I'm pretty sure we'll get the girls I gotta turn in our divorce decrees and stuff this week...I shoulda done it today but was lazy :( lol not really I cleaned the whole house!!
> 
> The pic was Trysten blowing bubbles and he was spilling them ..it was hilarious until we saw a 2 foot lizard in our garage then we both freaked out...I think it was someones pet but when J come home he tried to find it and he couldn't but he had the best birthday ever and got a Bronco mini helmet signed by Peyton Manning :) he's one happy guy right now!!
> 
> Love you ladies and talk to you later on :)

Is a divorce decree t saying that you wont get divorced if you get the girls?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

No its from both our prior marriages LOL.....saying WHY we divorced etc....nothing bad really! 

I got faint lines OMGOSH!!!!!!! I'm sure its evaps :( GRRR


----------



## waiting2012

I saw that Andi! Too funny about the lizard!! I love the post your hubby put on fb.. too sweet! 
Life is going to go on and so am I, no matter the outcome, I know I am a stronger woman because of all I have gone through. And look at the blessings I have received this past year since beginning this thread.. 2 babies here, 3 more coming before the end of 2012 and more coming in 2013! And I know your going to have a handful and house full too! ;) 
Sometimes I have to sit back and be glad for what I have, and what I have been able to share.. 
Loads of love!


----------



## waiting2012

Oooh I want to see!!! ;)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Stupid tests!!:cry: Its SOOO faint best pic in the middle I thinks!
 



Attached Files:







pee7.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 8









pee6.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 8









pee6invert.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## waiting2012

I'm on my friggin phone and see that! I told ya once you'd get the girls and get pg!:rofl:.. keeping my fxed that it's the start if a :bfp:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I dunoooo its WAY super early....I had some strange symptoms since like 4dpo so thats when I started testing LOL....Like my bb's are KILLING me usually the wont hurt so bad this soon...then little pimples on my belly and chest...kinda strange...then TONS of discharge in panties...like I can feel it coming out....I know WAY TMI...its creamy-ish....and....gassy :O and my BACK IS KILLING me....and I've been cleaning like there is no tomorrow...and I'm usually REALLY lazy this time of the month I usually don't clean like this til AF is here!

OH THEN THE CRAMPS IN MY UTERUS OUCH!


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> I dunoooo its WAY super early....I had some strange symptoms since like 4dpo so thats when I started testing LOL....Like my bb's are KILLING me usually the wont hurt so bad this soon...then little pimples on my belly and chest...kinda strange...then TONS of discharge in panties...like I can feel it coming out....I know WAY TMI...its creamy-ish....and....gassy :O and my BACK IS KILLING me....and I've been cleaning like there is no tomorrow...and I'm usually REALLY lazy this time of the month I usually don't clean like this til AF is here!
> 
> OH THEN THE CRAMPS IN MY UTERUS OUCH!

Yay! you need to be pregnant! We would be due so close together we could be preggo buddies!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here is my edit I sure hope :) its gonna be real!
Looks a lil funny to me :(

https://ipiccy.com/pic/imgjWcS9A


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Here is my edit I sure hope :) its gonna be real!
> Looks a lil funny to me :(
> 
> https://ipiccy.com/pic/imgjWcS9A

It's there! That's how mine looked on Monday afternoon! I'm going to take a break from testing tomorrow but will test again on Saturday.


----------



## waiting2012

Looks like a def start hun! You can implant as early as 3 dpo.. it's not totally unheard of! Your O date could be off a little too.. ;)


----------



## armymama2012

waiting2012 said:


> Looks like a def start hun! You can implant as early as 3 dpo.. it's not totally unheard of! Your O date could be off a little too.. ;)

Yeah I started implanting on 4 dpo and cramped the whole time until 9 dpo. I thought something was up because I never cramp for AF until 8 or 9 dpo.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea they were BAD cramps to and I had a dip at 3dpo :) maybe it was getting ready to implant who knows ;) 

I wanna pee on another one SOOOOOO bad.....I might before bed if its not too dilute from the 3 YES 3 glasses of tea I drank at dinner I WAS THIRSTY!


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Yea they were BAD cramps to and I had a dip at 3dpo :) maybe it was getting ready to implant who knows ;)
> 
> I wanna pee on another one SOOOOOO bad.....I might before bed if its not too dilute from the 3 YES 3 glasses of tea I drank at dinner I WAS THIRSTY!

I had a dip when I started implanting too! I think this is it!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Lord do I ever PRAY!!! I would be over the moon but scared to death because we'd have to add a room onto the house LOL or sell this one and buy a bigger one :)

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## waiting2012

I have a good feeling about it Andi! Ya''ll are so deserving too! I think it will be awesome for our 2 military wives to be due about the Same time too!


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Lord do I ever PRAY!!! I would be over the moon but scared to death because we'd have to add a room onto the house LOL or sell this one and buy a bigger one :)

Yeah I understand that. I'm scared of going through labor alone and not being able to get a hold of anyone to take me to the hospital. Of course, it'll only be 2 blocks from my house but I don't wanna walk during contractions especially since I'd have to push a stroller with my daughter in it if I cant reach anyone to watch her!


----------



## waiting2012

Ya''ll have made my night.. :):):)

I've got to get ready for bed... 
Love to you both!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww hang in there Steph I have a feeling God will EVENTUALLY give you your forever little one :) patience is a virtue look at me been trying for almost 4 years now :( but I just am so blessed I had no losses :( thats what breaks my heart for you....but I am praying for you and you are a VERY STRONG woman ;) and I look up to you and respect you a lot :) Your a great idol for your children :) MUUUUAHHHZ love you to and have sweet dreams :)

How old is your daughter again?


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Awww hang in there Steph I have a feeling God will EVENTUALLY give you your forever little one :) patience is a virtue look at me been trying for almost 4 years now :( but I just am so blessed I had no losses :( thats what breaks my heart for you....but I am praying for you and you are a VERY STRONG woman ;) and I look up to you and respect you a lot :) Your a great idol for your children :) MUUUUAHHHZ love you to and have sweet dreams :)
> 
> How old is your daughter again?

My daughter is now 17 months. She will be 2 years and 1 month by the time this baby is due.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww :) My lil guy will be 4 and a half LOL! That is IF and WILL I get pregnant lol


----------



## waiting2012

Looking to see some good things ladies!!

Ashe.. your days are numbered... heehee... c/s is set for 10/3 or 10/8?.. my brain is a frazzled mess right now and Adrians is the 11th.. my lil girl will be 12! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So I applied to get the Heroes at Home from Sears gift registry and we were APPROVED :) will be getting a gift card in the mail Dec. 3rd :) OMGOSH :) I feel so blessed right now :) whomever donates to that THANK YOU :) its a great cause and helps out THOUSANDS of military members each and every Christmas :)


----------



## waiting2012

Saw that on FB Andi! That is great! :)


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh...Day 4 of diarrhea and morning sickness. This is going to be a LONG pregnancy.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww so sorry...here is todays afternoon test :)
 



Attached Files:







again.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## armymama2012

I see very faint lines. I will post tomorrow morning's test after I take it tomorrow.


----------



## waiting2012

Andi if I didn't know better I'd say your eggo is preggo.. heehee:dance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I know I know IM FREAKING OUT....even asked DH if I were would he still want the girls he said NO :( I kinda got bummed but then thought about it WHO SAYS HE NEEDS TO KNOW?!?!? LOL how wrong of me would that be?


----------



## armymama2012

Well if you do that, then I might do something against my DH's wishes too.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL what would you do?


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> LOL what would you do?

I'd find out the gender of this baby since he will have just gotten deployed. I love surprises but when it comes to babies I cant stand not knowing!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL did you tell him youd wait? LOL ohhh well :)


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> LOL did you tell him youd wait? LOL ohhh well :)

He said we wouldnt find out since he wont be with me. I will ask him again because I dont think he was 100% sure about his answer. If we are having more than one (doubtful but hey, I can dream) then I am DEFINITELY going to find out so I can prepare.


----------



## armymama2012

So I just read something that said that diarrhea that lasts for more than 5 days or if you have it more than 3 times day, should warrant a call to the OB. Well I dont have an OB yet and it usually takes a while to get an appointment with my primary doctor. Do I just go to urgent care if its still here on Monday?


----------



## waiting2012

Probably be a good idea Nicole.. I think that is because that much diarrhea reeks havoc on an already fragile system..
Andi- what that man don't know won't hurt him... ;)


----------



## waiting2012

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The two first ones are right after I pee'd on it the one that is drying is around 15 mins mark OMG
 



Attached Files:







OMG.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 10









OMG2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 10









drying.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## armymama2012

Is fatigue, chills, and non-productive cough enough to go to the hospital for?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I would think so! I'm over here crying my eyes out!!
 



Attached Files:







dry1.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 8









dry2.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> I would think so! I'm over here crying my eyes out!!

Happy tears I hope!


----------



## armymama2012

Eeeekkk...emailed my friend who is studying to be a pharmicist about it and she said I shouldn't need to go to the hospital as long as I'm NOT pregnant. Does this mean I should go?


----------



## waiting2012

I would go Nicole if it was me to be on the safe side.. :hugs: 
Andi- I'm going to say ++++!!! :):):)


----------



## waiting2012

I'm so happy for you Andi!!!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...

Andi and Nicole, a BIG congrats to both of you!:happydance: That's so incredible!:thumbup:

Nicole, if you have any kind of fever right now then I think it would be a good idea to go to the doc since a fever can be dangerous for a little bean. Drink a LOT of liquids.:hugs:

I agree, Andi. Get the girls and then tell him you're preggo!:haha: If you have your own little one AND the girls, then I would take it that God wanted it to happen that way.:thumbup:

Steph, I'm so sorry for the bad news. Like everyone else said, maybe lil' bean is just measuring a little small. Any chance the conception date is different from what you thought and it really is the age on the US? It would be too early for a HB if that date was right. Praying for you, hon.:hugs:

Jenn, any news on your DH...saying lots of prayers for your family that it's nothing big and that everything is fine. Keep us updated!:hugs:

Tanya, UGH, the first vaccines are so hard...on the mommy, lol. I always dreaded it. Nobody wants to see their baby in pain. I hope she did okay with them:thumbup:

Ashe, wow, so only about a week, right? I hope everything goes well and I can't wait to see pics!:happydance:

Well, I've used my NPC for about two weeks, so now I just wait and see if it will bring on AF. Waiting, waiting, waiting...:dohh:

:hugs:to everyone. Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## waiting2012

So glad to see ya back Beth! Been praying for ya!:hugs:
What is that your using again??? Not sure I know what the letters stand for..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I tested today an its soooo faint :( I'm gonna just wait til tonight an see if my line comes back...I've go the WORST cramps EVER.....It wouldn't surprise me to go potty and AF be here! IT HURTS SOOOOOOOOO BAD :(


----------



## waiting2012

Andi, it's going to be ok hun. All that your experiencing is normal for implantation. Think positive! And a faint line is still a line!

Afm.. had another team meeting today for the Emmaus walk and I started spotting. A bit crampy so I am guessing it has officially begun. I got this wild idea to check my cp and it's open to.. I will not let this get me down I have a lot to be thankful for.


----------



## armymama2012

Awww....Steph, no! Come on baby, dont let mommy down!


----------



## waiting2012

It's ok ladies.. I have been able to see just about everyone who comes to this thread get pregnant and if they haven't I know they will soon. I can sit back and say "I got to be there for the journey". That's going to have to enough for right now. Don't feel bad for me. I have 3 reasons to be grateful..


----------



## TandA08

Congrats Nicole AND Andi!!! I'm holding a squirmy fussy Emma right now which means one handed typing....

She did alright after her 4 shots last week. Most days we are doing better, but we still have about a day or two each week that she is extra fussy. But we are hanging in there!


----------



## armymama2012

Please pray. Went to ER today for sharp pain on my left side. Ultrasounds were inconclusive but they said it could be an ectopic pregnancy or a large cyst on my left ovary. Going back on Wednesday for HCG check and probably on Friday for follow-up ultrasound. I don't want to have to end a pregnancy I worked for a year for!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Why did they not do bloodwork for HCG stupid docs...I'm in hospital with DH possible appendicitis should know more very soon please pray for DH!!


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Why did they not do bloodwork for HCG stupid docs...I'm in hospital with DH possible appendicitis should know more very soon please pray for DH!!

They did check HCG and said my numbers match up good with being 4 weeks along but wouldnt tell me numbers. I will pray for your DH. I know that must be very painful.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Praying you'll be okay Nicole!!

DH is fine we are home now thank God above it was just really bad case of food poisoning said he should be okay in a few more days or so....:( I hope so he looks pitiful :( I had to dress him and dressing a 6'5 230lb guy is HARD to do all by yourself LOL....even put his socks and shoes back on him...ehhh I'm exhausted now and about to head to sleep. By the way tests for me are all negative now...just waiting to see what happens now :) Lots of love to all of you :) Goodnight and sweet dreams!


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Nicole.. prayers hun for you! I'm sure all will be ok hun:hugs:

Andi- hope the hubby is getting better. I have to get my Jason to get my slew of rx since my own trip last night.. bronchitis and laryngitis on top of everything else.. but I'll be ok.

I'll check in more later.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

We are home but he's not really better :( bless his heart....Hes in bed sleeping I'm just gonna let him sleep all day he's so sick he lost all control of his bodily functions....I've had to change sheets a few times now :( its no fun at all!


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh....well now we found out that we have to pay $1000 to get the car fixed because we drove too long without an oil change. Basically means living off of as little money as we can bare and selling everything we dont use.


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry he is in such bad shape Andi.. and Nicole that stinks about the car! When it rains it pours doesn't it.. :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ohhh man...I was just putting off getting our oil changed...its like 7,000 miles over when we shoulda had it changed...YIKES maybe I'm gonna go do that and pay the 50 bucks rather than the 1000's of dollars later down the road....bless your heart Nicole that SUCKS :( we just had to fix out truck not because of anything we did but the transfer case went out on our truck $3,500 later its FIXED! Still paying that loan off :( gahhh!


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi Girls.

I'm praying for all three of you. 

I know with this pregnancy my tests were really really faint for a couple days to a week before they started getting darker and then after a week a digital came up yes. My old dr office even said my numbers were still really low when I went in but well 31 weeks and counting now so don't give up!

Everything is good out this way, even though i'm sure baby is probably transverse since I feel most of my kicks on one side all teh time. here's hoping he/she turns... really don't want to have another section if I can avoid it.

Been having some kind of uncomfortable achiness in my lady parts...seems to be more frequent the last week or so. i think I'll mention it to the doctor on my next visit which is the 10th.

Had my Rhogram and everything is fine. Baby Hb is 137. Based on wives tales that means boy but i sill think it's a girl.

anyway... I'm sorry I'm not on as often but at least Matty is fully potty trained now! yea! But we have to take him out of Dance because he's just not interested.

I'll check back in again soon. Lots of love and Good luck Ashe... I know your section is coming up soon.


----------



## bnporter81

Happy Friday girls!:happydance:

I hope everyone is doing okay...

Jenn and Andi, how are the DH's doing? Any new news with them?

Nicole, I hope you're feeling better now and that all is going well.:hugs:

Steph, last I read on here, I believe you talked about cramping. I hope that all went away and that it never went any further than that. Lots of :hugs:

Ashe, I'm so sorry I don't remember when the C-section date scheduled for was:dohh:I hope everything is going well and I can't wait to see pics!:happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Update: Ok, so my pregnancy cyst is bigger than normal (usually no bigger than 3 cm). Mine 4.8 cm. It is also leaking a tiny bit but doctor says as long as it doesnt rupture it should be fine. There was a sac in my uterus but getting weekly ultrasounds because of the pain until we see a heartbeat! hCG went from 745 on Sunday afternoon to 1860 on Wednesday morning! 

I ad reapeat bloodwork done today, waiting on the results. Hoping for numbers in the 4000s or up! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## TandA08

Morning ladies.

Nicole that sounds like your HCG is making good progress.

Emma is doing better and settling into a routine. Plus she is sleeping through the night most of the time.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!

:hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Yay, my nunbers just got back! and in only 47 hours (got it taken at 9:45 on Wednesday and 8:45 today) they have more than doubled again! I went from 1860 on wednesday morning to 4175 this morning!


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry I've been absent from here this past week.. I need to try to make as much an effort to be here as anywhere else, but I guess my emotions are getting the better of me right now and it's kind of hard. I've been keeping busy as usual on FB--at least there I can let loose even though my friends and family don't know everything that is going on with me personally--its better that way. 
My body and I and are not friends right now.. :gun: I have been sick it seems like for 2 f'ing weeks.. Plus the m/c is finally coming to a dwindle. Passed the tissue and bleeding is easing up some but having bronchitis and laryngitis has taken it's toll on me. My whole body feels bruised and think it's the Doxicycline they gave me for the bronchial stuff OR its a reaction to the Prednisone they started me on. I don't know..Not taking any of it today and I feel like I'm in a daze when I'm standing up. I won't burden ya any further with all that.. LOL.. But I do hate to think I can't take the Prednisone because it seems to be helping with the 'flare-up's from the Lupus. My finger/joint that was giving me fits a few weeks ago is much better.. :( I'll have to see what else there is to take. 

Nicole--so glad to hear your numbers are doing good hun! I'm sure it's going to be A-OK! :)
Ashe--So...When is the little princess coming? Have we had her yet???? :)
Mandy--I was transverse and should have been a c/section baby but they turned me inutero instead--really played hell on my poor mother--hopefully the baby will turn soon and hard to believe we are down to just weeks for you as well! 
Andi--How are things hun? I know you don't post all the ttc stuff on FB but hope that something good is coming for you hun!

I hope Jenn and Tanya are doing well too! I wish Amanda would check back in but I'm sure time zones, etc makes it hard.. :)

Lots of love ladies! :):)


----------



## Affyash

Hiya girls! So sorry I've been gone so long! I've been on leave the last two weeks and I've been so busy with Quinn and so tired that every time I'm able to sleep I do. I can't sleep at night (even when I don't nap) and I'm like dying without the rest! We're scheduled for the c-sec on Monday at 7:30! I have to be there at 5:30. Really nervous but super super duper excited. We've settled on the fact that we'll bring 3 names with us and choose one after she's here. Here's our options so far: Morgan Olivia (Joe's choice), Raquel Morgan (our choice together) and I'm thinking Lilith Avery for my choice. But I'm so indecisive that could change in an hour. What do you ladies think?

Anyway, enough about me. Andi, I'm sorry to hear about DH's sickness I hope he's feeling better now. I really thought this might be your month, have you started AF yet? Any other tests?

Nicole, congrats girl! Nothing better than seeing those numbers rise like they're supposed to! Hope all is well.

Steph any news with you hun? Have you had any more bleeding or cramping?? When is your next u/s scheduled if you don't start on your own? I'm still holding out hope for you I wish you the very best.

Jenn is there any update on DH. I'm worried about you guys. I'm going to start harassing you on my phone if we don't hear from you. I hope it's all good and he's OK. Big hugs and luck to you.

Tanya I'm so happy Emma is doing better. I was worried about her, I know how hard colick can be. It's awesome that she's already starting to sleep through the night. Good baby! Can't wait to see you soon, I'll call as soon as I'm able to meet up!

Beth it's good to hear from you. I can't believe you're still waiting for AF you poor thing. I'll be thinking about you and praying for you get past this shitty cycle!

Mandy glad you're doing well and baby's growing big! So soon for you too! You still have plenty of time for the baby to move, don't worry about his/her position. My girlfriend had her baby flip like 3 days before he was born. Crazy. 

Amanda oh where are you Amanda?? Hope all is well with you and LO!!

I don't think I'm missing anyone, but if I am, feel free to shoot me with horseshit! I'm so forgetful lately!

I'll post pics as soon as I can after I have my baby girl. Thank you again to each and every one of you for seeing me through this pregnancy. I couldn't have done it without you and your support means more to me than you'll ever know!!!
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

We are good here been really busy.........and I'm cramping just waiting on AF today.....it HURTS SOOOO BAD....if she doesn't come on....I dunooooo I can't take anymore pain meds...I dont know whats going on!


----------



## armymama2012

Aw....hugs to you Andi! 

Well tomorrow will be the anniversary of the saddest day of my life. Hoping I can still see at the end of all the crying.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww :( so sorry Nicole :) and OMGOSH look at those numbers ^ THAT IS AWESOME :) I have a feeling your good and sticky pregnant :) Lots of love can't wait to see scan pics OMGOSH :)


----------



## bnporter81

Ashe, you must be so excited and nervous for Monday! I'll be thinking of you:flower: I think all three of those names are beautiful...I believe my favorite is Lilith Avery (maybe even calling her Lily for short) Since all of the names are great, I guess you'll have to wait and see which one she looks like when she comes out:winkwink:

Steph, I'm so sorry you're not feeling good. I bet everything combined is making it really hard.:hugs:All of my family has been sick as well. Doctor said it was a sinus infection, but I think it's just a cold that's going into bronchitis...so they had to give the prednisone to boys and also prescribe albuterol for the wheezing. Yuck...I hate when a change of seasons comes and everyone gets sick. Now I have to wait for everyone to be well before we can all get our flu shots. It's been a week and half and everyone is getting better, but still not 100% yet:wacko:

Nicole,great numbers...you must be relieved for them being so high!:thumbup:

Hope everyone has a great weekend. Talk to everyone later.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ash :) that is awesome about Monday :) Yay for having baby girl!! Its about time isn't it hun!!! I'm sure you feel like you've been pregnant for ages already :) LOL!!! Time flies though really :) and I cannot wait to see pics :) of her and her big brother and mommy :) gonna be so precious :)


----------



## waiting2012

In the car.. waiting for the next movie to start.. but will post from home for sure! Many hugs and lots of love ladies!


----------



## armymama2012

Please pray for my friends Brittney and Kelsey from FB. They just found out they are miscarrying their babies. They are just a few days farther along than I am.


----------



## Kahlan83

Ashe... well I'll be making sure to keep checking next week for those pics. I like Morgan Olivia personally. best of luck with your section and I hope everything goes smoothly.

Nicole, your numbers look awesome. I'm sorry about your previous loss. Lots of love doll. I will certainly include ur friends in my prayers. I don't know first hand what it's like but I know how devastated I would be if it did happen. :flower:

Steph... we're all here for you. I hope you feel better soon.

Andi, hope DH is feeling better. I know the flu sucks. I've only ever had it once in my life (mostly just colds) and I felt rotten for days. I hope that ur discomfort goes away too.

Well it's thanksgiving weekend for us. Had dinner with my mom/step dad's side of the family tonight and tomorrow (technically today) is with DH's family. Should be good... apparently Josh's aunt is going to lay into his grandma about moving... (Josh's uncle bought this really nice expensive house because theirs is old and needs too much work... grandma has lots of health issues but refuses to move to the new place) Should make for an interesting day... get out your popcorn....

Wednesday is another Dr. Appt. I'm going to ask a few more in-depth questions like how big he thinks baby might be and the position that she/he is in. He did say last time that I will go for another U/S for sure around 36 weeks.... a breech baby is an automatic c-section for me because of my prior section. I would be a little disappointed if that were to happen but well... as long as baby is healthy.... I still think this baby is going to try and make an appearance the last week of November... just a feeling.

My skin is absolutely horrible right now.... I've never been this broken out in my life, even as a teenager. Makes me feel really ugly. 

well ladies... off to :sleep: Hope everyone has a great weekend. lots of love and prayers to everyone.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

We are all better here....just I'm in bed with horrid AF :( something makes me wonder if this month was a chemical :( But whichever the case AF has got me in her hands gahhh! Stupid :witch: LOL
 



Attached Files:







another.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 7









evap.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 8









dried.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kahlan83

well hun... if it was a chemical I'm sorry for you. I don't know if it was my computer or not but I had a hard time seeing the line. The first one I did see something but it was faint. 

I had two or three evaps on the blue dye tests a few months ago when Steph found me an it was very disappointing because you get your hopes up and then.... nothing.... keep your chin up and don't let it keep you down. Positive thinking!!!

Feel better soon :flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm hurting really bad on the right side if its like this tomorrow I'll go to the docs....I hate the drive though its so far :( but this is killing me maybe its just a cyst I duno :(


----------



## brooke1993

I am sorry this is short I will update better later but wanted to say 
CONGRATS as I am sure your holding ur bundle by now Ash!!!!!!!!! i wanna see pics as soon as ur up 2 it,...I luv n miss u all have LOTS 2 update and will later but I am working 12 hour shifts and just got home time to eat and pass out and do it all again later lol I am not curently preggers but am 2 days late will test if no AF by fri hugs 2 u all I know I have missed soooo much and I am so sorry xoooxxooxox


----------



## brooke1993

AndreaFlorida said:


> We are all better here....just I'm in bed with horrid AF :( something makes me wonder if this month was a chemical :( But whichever the case AF has got me in her hands gahhh! Stupid :witch: LOL

:hugs::hugs::hugs: NOT 2 make u feel worse but I was looking and I would bet money this was a chemical I SAY THIS WITH ALL THE LOVE IN MY HEART! LEAST U KNOW U CAN GET THERE HUNNY!How talk to ur dr about maybe something to help u bc this is NOT the 1st time I have seen positives on ur tests!!! hugs and I hope I did not offend u xoxoxo


----------



## brooke1993

P.S Ashley I like Morgan :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ash I bet you've got your little angel :) and I bet your soaking up every minute of it!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Brooke :) Oh :hugs: how we have missed you! 

As for me....well I was supposed to be on medicated cycle this month but...I think me and DH are done....its a long story I'm not sad at all....kind of relieved in a way....but heartbroken in another. I think its for the best.....theres a lot LOT I haven't told you ladies about my husband and my son....but the husband has been bullying my son and I can't put up with it anymore I'm done.....Packing my shit and leaving...to where I have no idea LOL! But we will see ;) Love you ladies an if I'm not here for a while you know where I've gone to!


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Ash I bet you've got your little angel :) and I bet your soaking up every minute of it!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> Brooke :) Oh :hugs: how we have missed you!
> 
> As for me....well I was supposed to be on medicated cycle this month but...I think me and DH are done....its a long story I'm not sad at all....kind of relieved in a way....but heartbroken in another. I think its for the best.....theres a lot LOT I haven't told you ladies about my husband and my son....but the husband has been bullying my son and I can't put up with it anymore I'm done.....Packing my shit and leaving...to where I have no idea LOL! But we will see ;) Love you ladies an if I'm not here for a while you know where I've gone to!

Awwww....I'm sorry to hear that it has come down to that! Come to IL and live by me!


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, I'm so sorry things with you and DH are going so bad right now. I know how it can be from personal experience and I hope if the two of you can't work things out that you find true happiness wherever you end up, hon.:hugs:You and your kids deserve the best. Keep us updated whenever you can!

Ashe, thinking of you, sweetie and I can't wait to see pics! I bet she's beautiful. :flower:You must be on :cloud9:

Brooke, so good to hear from you! I hope you get GREAT news in the next few days!:winkwink:

Thinking of all of you...love and hugs:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm okay right now...the fun part will be calling my mom in a while and asking if I could move in.....I just can't deal with all of this right now :( :cry: my hearts been shattered in a billion pieces....in more than just one way....

It'll all be okay I have God on my side :) Things will someday be much brighter....just an uphill climb from today :)


----------



## armymama2012

Where does your mom live?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

She lives about 20ish miles from me....not far at all. But the only thing is my uncle lives there and has pretty much "taken over" and I don't wanna do that....but I'm gonna have no other choice for now til I can get on my feet again....this is pure sucky....

My caseworker just called.....and DH didn't answer and I couldn't bring myself to answer....my hearts sunk so far into my stomach :( I duno what I would say to her....and I can't make a bad impression what if DH an I choose to work it out someday...and then we'll never be allowed to adopt because then they'd know we have issues?!? OMG I wanna call my mom but I can't til DH leaves.....I'm gonna go get some alcohol and ciggies :( I need a drink right now....a good strong one at that!


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> She lives about 20ish miles from me....not far at all. But the only thing is my uncle lives there and has pretty much "taken over" and I don't wanna do that....but I'm gonna have no other choice for now til I can get on my feet again....this is pure sucky....
> 
> My caseworker just called.....and DH didn't answer and I couldn't bring myself to answer....my hearts sunk so far into my stomach :( I duno what I would say to her....and I can't make a bad impression what if DH an I choose to work it out someday...and then we'll never be allowed to adopt because then they'd know we have issues?!? OMG I wanna call my mom but I can't til DH leaves.....I'm gonna go get some alcohol and ciggies :( I need a drink right now....a good strong one at that!

Awwww....:hugs::hugs::hugs:I understand how torn you are.


----------



## waiting2012

I'm gone for a bit, and everything seems to go to shit... Damn, Andi... I'm super sorry hun!!! and this damn page needs to hurry and fill up fast so we can get off it...666 is not a good omen at all! :gun:
I'm sorry to hear about the troubles your having sweetie, and I don't want to make you feel worse, but I see the line good and clear on that test you posted and it's very possible that it is a chemical pg.. I know you wanted this so bad, and those girls too; but like you said, there is a chance for the future for you and the dh if its something you both want and you know that getting pg is possible--I saw the test myself. I can't say that God would have you get pg and then take it away like that because of the troubles ya'll are having--My God isn't that type of God.. But I could see him showing that it is possible and can happen so that you don't lose the hope of having another. 
Nicole--I hope you are feeling good, and hope m/s doesn't get to bad for ya..:)
My prayers were sent out for the two friends you have that were m/c'ing. I understand how that may feel to be right there with them and yet they miscarried. It is not a pleasant feeling at all. 
Brooke--would love to see ya on more, but I and the girls understand that 12 hr shifts can play hell on ya, and it's ok. I've been bad about checking back in myself, I find it's easier to go on FB and play games and emmerse myself in other things right now. 
Beth--How are you hun? Any news on AF? I hope something is happening soon for ya! :)
Tanya and Jenn--hug those babies tight for me! :)
Ashe--Never did find out what you named the baby..I know for me when I had my c/s with Adrian we were in the hospital for 3 days--so I figure it'll be this weekend maybe when you can fill us in..:)
I have to preview my "talk" for my Emmaus Walk this weekend..Sounds fun...  We have 21 Pilgrims signed up plus the Emmaus team consists of about 20 or so..I've always been the shy reserved type so for me to get up in front of a bunch of strangers and give a talk that is supposed to last 20-25 minutes--WHOOO BUDDY...LOL..It'll be ok, I know it will.. During the walk we can't use our cell phones, watches, ect..We aren't allowed to know what time it is, or talk to anyone on the "outside"..Its not as bad it seems..I'm sure I'll sneak my phone in this time..heehee..Being on the team has it perks I guess..LOL..But chances are I won't have much of a chance with so much going on, but then again, I'm not here that often anyhow, right??LOL...I really will make more of an effort..It just might be November before I'm on more like I was..I hope you don't mind..I do think of ya'll often and love ya'll for all the support you've given me. I want to see lots more :bfp:s though!!! ;)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Well I'm having horrible "empty tummy" feeling in the morning. I'm peeing every time I pass a bathroom I seem. I also cant eat noodles, rice, or tortillas. I seem to gag before they get to my mouth. I also now have the "runs" for the second day in a row. Ultrasound tomorrow!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yay for the scan OMGOSH :) can't wait for the piccy :) 

As for me....I'm on stupid birth control and its made my LH strips go positive so I thought I was O'ing so I called the doc freaking out....and well apparently bcpills can make you produce LH oh?!?! I didnt know LOL

Anyways :) DH and I are doing IVF in February :) Its a long drawn out story of how we got to the decision FINALLY together on the same page...but IM EXCITED!


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Yay for the scan OMGOSH :) can't wait for the piccy :)
> 
> As for me....I'm on stupid birth control and its made my LH strips go positive so I thought I was O'ing so I called the doc freaking out....and well apparently bcpills can make you produce LH oh?!?! I didnt know LOL
> 
> Anyways :) DH and I are doing IVF in February :) Its a long drawn out story of how we got to the decision FINALLY together on the same page...but IM EXCITED!

So are you staying together and talking things out?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yep everything is worked out again :) THANK GOD!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay!


----------



## TandA08

:hugs: Everyone... I just finished catching up on all the reading, but now Emma is awake, and I need to go tend to her... so I'll catch you all later.


----------



## armymama2012

Well morning sickness and headaches are still kicking my butt. Dr. said I might be a little further along than I think because we saw a heartbeat on Thursday! Surprised the doctor! Here are the pics:
 



Attached Files:







Scan1.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3









us2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kahlan83

I'd say 6-7 weeks hun. Especially if they saw a HB. Congrats again!!

I just found out one of my BFF's is pregnant. Funny enough she just went off BC last cycle and they weren't really trying but not preventing. she's thinking about 6 weeks too. so exciting. My other BFF... the one that has the fertility issues, she just started seeing a guy recently who I havn't met yet but apparently is an awesome guy...well apparently he's fine with her deadline (this si the one that has cervical cancer and teh doctor told her that if she wants another baby that she should try and get pregnant before november when she does her next biopsy) and apparently he doesn't want to prevent anything.... so maybe this is finally her chance at happiness after a horrible marriage and all teh stuff going on with her plumbing.

Power of prayer ladies! i hope everyone is doing alright this weekend and that we get to hear from Ashe soon on how everything went and how the baby is doing.

I went and bought some baby detergent yesterday so I"ve started doing all my washing. I got some cute baby girl stuff from a friend at bowling (even though I'm not going this year) that was her granddaughters. some of it... hey who am I kidding, all of it is absolutely adorable. Can't believe that I only have 3-7 weeks left.... seems like it's taken forever to get here.

Also... doctor said that baby will be at least the same weight as Matty (8lbs 9oz) and she/he is already head down. YEA! Load of my mind cuz that means it's not an automatic c-section. HB was about 137-142 bpm I'm now at appt's every 2 weeks. I've been having this feeling lately though that baby will come eariler than my due date. IDK why.... not that I wouldn't be okay with a little bit smaller baby as long as it's after 36 weeks right...

Love you all!!!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm going to go with my gut and say that you'll have your baby at 37 weeks and 6 days. Are you ready for that? As far as a time, I'm feeling 7:12 a.m.


----------



## Kahlan83

armymama2012 said:


> I'm going to go with my gut and say that you'll have your baby at 37 weeks and 6 days. Are you ready for that? As far as a time, I'm feeling 7:12 a.m.

Ha! that's so funny hun. I was saying to my friend that I bet I'd end up going into labour when we go and see the last twilight movie and we're going on the 18th... 37weeks, 6 days is Nov 19th. that's so strange.... I don't mind at all. My son was 8lbs 9oz and I was kind of disappointed that he'd already outgrown some of the newborn stuff that he hadn't even worn yet. I know..that sounds kind of selfish. this has been a good pregnancy despite the migraines and pelvic pain so I'm trying to be patient. :D


----------



## armymama2012

Ok Opinions needed: Since DH is definitely set on not wanting to know the gender of this baby, I have gathered together all the gender neutral outfits I could find in the house. There are about 10-15 of them. That's about enough for 5-6 days. I know I'll buy a few gender neutral blankets but my question is, when I get to April, should I buy like 5 warm outfits for each gender?


----------



## Kahlan83

armymama2012 said:


> Ok Opinions needed: Since DH is definitely set on not wanting to know the gender of this baby, I have gathered together all the gender neutral outfits I could find in the house. There are about 10-15 of them. That's about enough for 5-6 days. I know I'll buy a few gender neutral blankets but my question is, when I get to April, should I buy like 5 warm outfits for each gender?

That's hard... if you had a boy first it would be easier because a girl can wear blue or pink... but I assume that you have a lot of pink stuff...

it's a tough call.... I know for the first few weeks baby usually is in onesies or sleepers anyway so why not just go with stuff that could be good for a boy or girl and get more gender specific stuff after... then you don't have to go about the hassle of returning things. a lot harder to wait in line with a screaming baby then it is to push him/her around in a stroller getting stuff.

I can kind of relate. Even though I have a strong strong feeling we're having a girl there is still that 10% of me that thinks that it might still be a boy... even though I've bought a few pink things... My hubby doesn't want to know the sex of our next baby... unless we have a girl I'm insisting on it. I like to be prepared personally...

anyway.. that's my suggestion. so excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Well the gender neutral stuff I have is all in yellows, greens, or browns with a few blues thrown in. I could always use that stuff until the grandparents buy gender specific stuff (my mom always goes crazy when baby shopping and she usually stays with me the first week after the baby is born).


----------



## Kahlan83

My mom too... it's driving her crazy not knowing for sure what we're having. I think even if the Dr does send me for another US and we find out gender I'll keep it a secret. She sometimes gets a little psychotic about girl stuff. lol.

I'm just looking forward to using some of the things that were mine. Including a sweater set my grandma made for me. She's no longer around so it means a lot to me to have that opportunity. I would have used it for my son, but she put pink in it. Plus there are a couple frilly dresses too. I just hope that if it turns out that we're having a little Zach instead of Aly that I don't have gender disappointment....


----------



## armymama2012

Yay, you're so close to having your baby! Yeah, I don't have any of that stuff of mine except a wooden rocking chair (adult size) and a wooden toy chest (very heavy) that I used as a child. Unfortunately, when I move back to IL we wont be able to take both of those with us due to finances being tight so we can only afford a 5' by 8' trailer. We are already taking my daughter's crib, pack n' play, a couch, a changing table, and miscellaneous kitchen stuff along with baby stuff and my clothes.


----------



## Kahlan83

I've spent the last few weeks going through my son's baby stuff looking for neutral stuff... most of it kind of boyish but I know once baby comes, if it is a girl, my mom and others will go nuts.

Sorry to hear that you can't take those things with you... are you storing them?


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah everything I'm not taking with (basically 2 bedroom house worth) will be put into a storage unit until DH gets back from deployment and we PCS to another station.


----------



## Kahlan83

that's good. At least you won't have to give up anything that has meaning. Lot of prayers for your hubby that he comes back safe and sound.


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, I'm scared. I just went and had another bout of diarrhea but that's not what scares me. I decided for the hell of it to check my Cervical Position. Well it was open and soft! I'm so scared that I'm going to miscarry again. I know they don't perform cerclages until the baby actually is the size of a lemon so I don't know what to do. I checked it 3x so I know I wasn't confused.


----------



## Kahlan83

well the poop issue ... i'm not sure. I've never had it longer than a day or so and it was usually because I ate something that didn't agree with me.

As for ur CP... first off... I'd avoid touching up there... I've just heard so many horror stories about bacteria.... second, first chance you get make a DR appt.... however if you don't have any bleeding they may not take you so you may have to lie a little bit. don't stress yourself out too much hun... cuz that will affect you too I pray that it's nothing serious be strong. although it seems I'm the only one on right now... we're all here for you.


----------



## armymama2012

Well since this is Day 5 of very watery diarrhea, they may take it a bit more seriously. I'm calling tomorrow.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I hope your okay Nicole I'd definitely be calling the doctors! Thats scary...but DONT TOUCH YOUR CERVIX whatever you do....no more fingers up there. I'm not saying its gonna cause an infection or anything (it could though) but it can make it open up more and you could miscarry just from checking it! I AM PRAYING HARD!

Ashley I hope your doing good hun...I hope we get to see pics soon of your angel :) 

Emmm as for me :( I'm not feeling so good and just going through a lot of transitions....I think once things settle in we'll be okay but for now I'm really stressed and crying a lot :( just don't feel so great lately and I did get a job....so I'm really nervous about it its an hour drive to work and an hour drive home....PLUS it doesn't pay well :( at all...so its almost not worth it?!?! I'm so confused on what to do :( I was so excited and didnt have time to calculate daycare exp. and gas exp. and I just found out after doing all that I'll make about $50 a week after the daycare and gas :( which is SHITTY! Not worth wear and tear on my vehicle to be honest :( just duno....I guess I'll do it for the 3 months since its (temporary until after Xmas) then see what happens from then on....I just wanna cry because I duno if I should take this one or just wait for a better offer....I already signed the paper though and did my drug test so I feel I should give it a try....if I don't like it put in my 2 weeks and go somewhere else?!?!?! I have another place I need to go chat with and they are in the same town 1 hour from here...but the pay there is 3 dollars more per hour! I duno....PRAYERS LADIES PLEASE :cry: I'm going through so much :( Also I'm still stuck on getting the girls or not :( I just want to die because I cannot make my mind up :( seems so RIGHT to accept them into our home....but I feel so SELFISH in wanting our own child :( just torn between myself honest.....

Well I'll check in later I'm just exhausted and going to go lay down as I've got hte worst headache EVER :(


----------



## waiting2012

Lots of Prayers Andi about the job.. God will lead you into the right direction hun! and Sorry you are not feeling 100% right now..I hope you feel better hun! :hugs:

Nicole--DON'T put your fingers up there!... ;) It might feel open on the "outside" but it is probably closed on the "inside"..I read somewhere about how after having had babies vaginally the cervix can "feel" open when in fact it is closed. Def get into the doc about the diarrhea hun..And love the u/s pics Nicole! SO cute! :):)

I can't wait to hear what your having Mandy if you get another u/s... 

This week is going to be a super busy week, and like I said before it may be November 1st before I can get on more--I know, I know..Make time for FB but can't make time for here..It's a gamer thing..The games help me put my focus somewhere else right now, and with the Emmaus walk coming this next week--LORD, knows I need to stay stress free right now..LOL..My preview went better than expected--got a standing O' and the team LOVED it.. :)
I do get to take my phone--I didn't think I would, but I can just have to leave it in my room. Not sure what kind of signal we'll have out at the camp but who knows.. 
Leaving thursday before lunch and won't be back home until sunday evening.. I know its going to be an awesome God filled and touched weekend..Can't wait!

Lots of love ladies! Prayers for everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Affyash

Hello ladies! Sorry for the delay, I've been resting and taking care of my new little angel, Daisy Morgan Branstetter! We chose Daisy after a series of "signs" in the hospital. They're doing some awards program for nurses I guess and they're called the "Daisy" awards. And then, my dad was doing a crossword the morning she was born and one of the clues was "I got a ___ named Daisy". I got a gal named Daisy! So, anyway, Joe pretty much decided that should be her name and since I've loved it from the beginning we went with it! I attached some pics we took of her at 5 days old.

I had a pretty uneventful repeat c-sec and all is well. I was having some serious pain while urinating that they said was normal, but I went to the doc yesterday and got on antibiotics because I'm 99% sure it is a UTI. I've only ever had like 3 but this feels the same way. I'm starting to feel better. I hate catheters!! While I'm healing fast and well, I truly don't recommend c-secs to anyone. It just sucks to have to recover from surgery while caring for your newborn!

Daisy's awesome, she sleeps well, only cries when she's hungry and needs a diaper change and is generally a great baby. Quinn is warming up nicely and has even kissed her head and said I love you. He's also had a couple meltdowns, but that's to be expected. 

Andi I'm so sorry you've been so up and down lately. I pray that you find peace with whatever decision you come to. XO

Tanya, I hope little Emma is continuing to do well. Miss you!

Jenn I'm worried about you, we haven't heard from you since the news about your husband. Is everything OK? Check in and let us know how you and your family are doing!!

Brooke so good to hear from you! Thank you for asking about Daisy, that was really sweet. I know you'll have your own little one soon, I just have a feeling!

Same with you Steph, I know that you'll get past these fertility hurdles and hold your newest little one someday soon. I'm glad to hear about your retreat, I hope it's awesome and I know you'll do well. Thinking of you!

Nicole, big congrats on the BFP and heartbeat and everything! I've heard that some women's cervix don't close and ascend immediately. It happens between 6 and 10 weeks. You're probably just one of the later ones. Don't panic and try to be positive.

Beth thanks for checking in too! You're very sweet. How are you doing? Any progress on normalizing the cycles? Good luck to you!

Amanda I hope you're well and baby bean is growing big and healthy.

Mandy, you're next girl! Can't wait to hear what you have growing in there. So exciting that you're starting with all the nesting now. I put it off so long cause I was hoping we'd move. It felt so good to finally start! Good luck!

OK I'll check in as often as I can. I'll be on maternity leave through Jan so it shouldn't be too few and far between! Love you girls!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2669.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_2701.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2819.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2888.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2944.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Affyash

And here's a couple more...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2995.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_3007.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3020.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3049.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3077.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awwwww :) Those pics totally made me cry! HOW ADORABLE she is PRECIOUS and looks like her big brother is proud :) I love the name Daisy that is adorable my doggies name is Daisy!


----------



## Kahlan83

Ashe... great to hear from you and I agree with Andi, she looks like her big brother.

Yup... I supposed my due date is before Amanda's. My belly has dropped and I've had on and off pains in my pelvis so I"m thinking baby has started to engage already. Not that I"m complaining. Matty didn't drop or engage this early. I still am thinking the same as Nicole about Nov 19th though, so we'll see.

Packed my Diaper bag last night. Josh got me a big one and it has a little compartment on the side with a hole for wipes... really neat. Plus it's big enough that I can throw an outfit and an extra pair of undies for Matty too...which is what I was looking for.

Still washing and putting away baby clothes... I noticed I have a lot of blue so I'm looking forward to when baby comes and if it is a girl getting lots of frilly pink stuff.

I love the name Daisy! You never hear of kids with that name so at least you know she's not going to end up being a "Daisy B" in school or anything like I had to be. Glad that the only complication you had was the UTI.

Hugs!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

All these babies :) lol I <3 it all!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone!:flower:

Ashe, I love love love the pics! She is so beautiful and precious!:cloud9: I'm glad she's doing well and that the c-section went well, too! Congrats to you! 

Nicole, I agree with everyone else, don't be feeling up there!:thumbup:I hope the diarrhea has gone away and you're feeling better! I think I read something a while back (not certain, though) that diarrhea can be caused by an increase in progesterone which is why some women sometimes have it during their tww...I know I have before. So maybe you're just getting a boatload full of progesterone and that's a good thing! 

Andi, so glad that you and DH are working it out...and you must be so anxious for Feb.!:happydance:

Steph, hope everything is going well with you!:hugs:

AFM, on to a new cycle, but I'm trying not to dwell so much on conceiving. The last year has been full of stress and worrying over it all so I guess if it happens then it happens...and that will be great.:thumbup:

Hope everyone has a great week!:flower:Hugs!


----------



## armymama2012

Diarrhea hasnt gone away yet. Supposed to call on Friday if it is still here. They told me to start taking Imodium tablets tomorrow so we picked some up tonight. Never taken any before. Otheriwse I'll probably be at the dr.'s on Monday to see whats going on. 

Love the baby pics Ashley! I love the headbands! my daughter would never let them stay on but I didnt try at that age.


----------



## TandA08

Ash those pics are ADORABLE!!!!!

At the moment I am rocking Emma to try and get her to fall asleep. She is quite stubborn and fights it pretty hard. But it's getting easier.


----------



## brooke1993

OMG Ash you named her Daisy?????I cant believe it LOVE IT LOVE IT AND she is sooooooooooooo cute!!It looks like Q is so good with her!I will catch up soon.Hugs 2 u all xoxoxoxo 
Brooke


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Ladies!! 
Well, I had an AWESOME Emmaus weekend!! I was so nervous about my talk and my table group (I was the assistant table leader) was so shocked that I was giving a talk--we kept it on the downlow...:haha:

I'm feeling good, I feel recharged and energized spiritually..I can't force my opinion on anyone but if you have a home church--check online or ask at your church if there is an Emmaus group/walk in your areas..They are all over world wide.. It is the BEST experience ever! :flower:

Ashe--I LOVE THE PICS!! :flower::flower::flower: and the name Daisy! How precious is that!! So awesome! Congratulations hun! 

Tanya and Jenn--I hope those babes are doing good! :)

Brooke--I hope your feeling good hun! :)

Beth--I hear ya about the stress..It doesn't do us any good to dwell on the past or worry about the future.. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ya'll though! :)

Nicole--7 wks already???? Man time flies by so fast!! :happydance: Hope the diarrhea lets up soon! Maybe that is how your m/s is going to be..Hailing the porcelin one way or the other...:haha::blush::haha:

Andi--I don't think missed a big announcement unless you posted it on your thread on the Pg test board.. I hope its the girls are coming to ya' hun!:thumbup::winkwink::happydance::)

Mandy--Won't be long and you'll be holding your little bundle too!:happydance: I can't wait to see her pics! Yes, I'm thinking girl! :kiss:

I'm staying pretty busy on FB..Since we got internet at the house--I can spend a bit more time online when I'm not so tired and catch up on all I've missed! :)

Love you guys, and ya'll are NEVER far from my thoughts! :flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I don't know anything about the girls yet.... :( but tomorrow is my BASELINES :) soooo here is to another cycle CHEEEERS :) 

Glad you like your new church group that is awesome :) Sorry I haven't been on like I should I've been soooooo busy lately!


----------



## armymama2012

Well called the OB since diarrhea has returned for the 3rd time since we've been pregnant. She thinks I might have Irritable Bowel Syndrome or something.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow, hope you feel better soon :( that sounds terrible :(


----------



## waiting2012

Just checking in ladies! Hope everyone is doing good :)

I've been staying busy as usual.. I hope that someday I can post some pretty decent news on here lol! ;) But for now--nothing..We aren't ttc anymore. In fact no more bd'ing right now--more by my choice though and its getting harder to hold the dh off..I know that is not a healthy way to treat my marriage, but right now my heart would just rather be left without any further scarring.. When I am able I'm sure I will a have a very grateful hubby..:rofl:.. and one that is ready to shoot his :gun: :rofl:... So that is it for me personally. 
Much love and hugs and prayers to everyone..Hopefully, soon we can really get the ball rolling again on this thread.. :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm here.....just here....lol!!!


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi Ladies. Hope everything is good with everyone.

Everything is still good with me, although we're getting the tail end of Hurricane Sandy as it moves onto land so it's pretty rainy and windy around here.

I passed my drivers test, even though the tester was pretty cranky.

so the last few days I've been throwing up again and when we went for our Niagara trip, there were a few times when the braxton hicks got pretty painful. I still have a feeling that baby is going to come early. I've been feeling pretty bad the last couple days and wonder if it's a sign that labour is going to start soon. I'm 35 weeks but baby is probably about 5-6 lbs right now so not sure if they would stop it or not.

my dr appt is on the 7th so I'll talk to him about that...although he'll probably just tell me it's normal... ug...but I'll be 36 weeks by then and he may start checking me for dilation. Baby is still head down which is good.

seems to be pretty slow in here. starting to get to that busy time of year. Lots of love to all.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww Mandy I bet you'd love for baby to come early....but NOT this early :) Even though baby weighs enough still lungs probably aren't quite ready for breathing good quite yet so praying you stay put til 37 weeks at least...let us know how your appt goes I can't wait to hear more updates!!! I've missed you all....I'm just "here" doing a medicated cycle my appt. is tomorrow. I haven't really told many people (fb has no idea).....but our adoption is going well as well LOL....We should know VERY VERY soon whats going on with that. Our packet was completed today so we are on the adoption list and if the girls won't work they'll find another child who needs us...although now the state is not doing adoptions under age of 6 so the child would be 6 or over....usually quite older as they need homes for teenagers etc at the moment...that would be cool in a way but in another way I'd have to get a bigger house and bigger bed since we just got the bunk beds...I'm sure (pretty sure at least) we will get the girls just duno exactly when I wish they'd let us know something soon because with the holidays coming up...its gonna be a little tough trying to get everything last minute. I gotta get them EVERYTHING from clothes all the way to gifts for Christmas and their birthdays are both coming up along with Trysten's birthday. Tyler just turned 9 on the 17th of October....so his is at least out ofthe way but we still have Christmas and Trysten's then the girls birthdays are Dec. 8 and another in early January....so with all that and Christmas budget is gonna be REALLY REALLY TIGHT its kinda very very scary but I know somehow God will always provide.

We did get approved for the Sear's program called Heroes at Home...its where whatever monetary donations are made...the distribute the money in gift cards where we can shop at K-Mart and Sears with that....but depends of course on how much in donations as its distributed between thousands of military members...but the least little bit right now would be SOOOO very helpful. 

Anyways thats all for me I am on the last dose of Femara tonight then I should know tomorrow if I can start my "half dose" of Follistim since I over stimmed last cycle they cut my dose in half.....we shall wait an see :) My mom took Trysten to her house for tonight so that I don't have to worry with him at the appt. tomorrow morning since they have to do an internal U/S.....I'll update soon as I know something....

Love you all and MISS YOU ALL SO VERY MUCH :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Kahlan, I am still saying around November 9th. 
My weight guess is 7 lbs and 4 ounces.
Length wise I am going with 20 & 3/4 inches.


----------



## Affyash

Aw, this is sad! No one's checking in here anymore. Sniff. I love you girls. I just wanted to say that. All is well with me and baby Daisy and everyone else. I hope all is well with you too! xoxooxox


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I still come in when others post :) lol!!

As everyone can see by my ticker me and DH just took a HIGH RISK pregnancy attempt...but its going to be worth it if it works...my doc was scared shitless he's never triggered anyone with over 4 follicles I was his first with 6!


----------



## Affyash

Oh!! Super good luck! I so hope it works for you! You deserve a little one of your very own. xoxo


----------



## waiting2012

I'm apologize yet again for not getting here... I said after the Emmaus Walk, and get through October I'd be back more, and it seems I just can't bring myself to be here like I said. I will try to come and at least check in if even only once a day.
I sent a text to Andi... We had a baby shower for my co-worker--the ungrateful wench...Yes, I said it. She's a wench. I'm trying so hard to not feel so bitter but all I can do right now is cry. I am happy that she's decided to not give up her baby because she was only do it because she is raising her daughter's half brother (not her son) and that is only because his momma up and left him with her. She is a good mom, but I feel so dang bitter that it was so easy for her--and then this past month or so I found out it seems that she has problem with being promiscuis (spelling?) in otherwords, she's a not so nice word for someone who gives it up to easily.. I mean if she chooses to sleep with a 100 guys--that's her business but what made her think she didn't need a condom or birth control?? :growlmad: I've prayed about this and prayed about it...but it doesn't change how bad my heart breaks when I think about how I should be pg right now. I'm sorry ladies. I'm so sorry that the one time I decide to come in and see how everyone is--I have nothing to talk about but how bitter I feel. I'm going to try and cheer up.. 
I personally have been feeling pretty good--no flare-ups--:happydance: although I stopped taking my steroids (don't ask)--I have noticed that the nausea I was having while taking them is still there so I guess it wasn't the meds, and my joints ache something aweful..Getting old I guess. I had a cycle start about a week ago although it was basically 3 days of brown spotting and one with a big red blotch--not much of a period, and being a dope I went to dr.google and seems that is typical of cycles for ladies entering menopause..SO I'm guessing it's grandkids I have to look forward to..I will hang in there here so I can see Andi get pg with her twins or triplets!! ;) I'm so glad that there are ladies here that are so deserving of that bundle getting them.. Makes some of that bitterness go away......

I love ya'll and can't wait for more baby pics!
Mandy--I hope your bundle can hold on a bit longer so she can grow a bit more.. I had a pretty rough late pg with Adrian--so I understand what your feeling hun! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So sorry Steph :( my gracious :( I want you pregnant more than myself and to STICK a beanie in there....I love you ladies and I miss you all tremendously :)


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls:flower:I hope all of you girls are doing okay. Things are okay with me, I'm on CD3 so I finally had AF to show. But apparently my BP is too high so my doctor is putting me on medicine that she said would be safe when/if I conceive. She's also talking of putting me on metformin here within the next few months depending on upcoming bloodwork. Guess we'll see how all of that goes.:wacko:

Anyway, I miss all of you and I hope you're all doing great. Lots of love and hugs to you. :hugs: I'll try to check in a little more often.


----------



## waiting2012

Ok...I'm going to start making a nightly check in at least.... Maybe more as the days go by...
First off--i'm feeling LOADS better... WHY???? Well, lets see--;)
My son is officially getting engaged saturday...YEP! He'll be 18 in April and is planning on marrying his college girlfriend...Jason has already told them that they can live with us while they BOTH go to school and then they can consider kids... OMG...What I'm getting myself into..I love her though--she's going to be a great daughter n law...

NEXT... Txted Andi my OPK pics...I think I O'ed actually this past weekend cause Jason said I was very open, and slippery... Hmmmm...SO... It seems Andi and I are close in cycles this month--:happydance:--and I'm praying that it happens for Andi, and yes I think it would be awesome to get pg too... I was actually a bit taken back cause I figured O' would be late..BUT nope... I think about 4 dpo... I checked my cp and cm last night before dtd and it was a bit lower and wet/creamy.. Over the weekend when I checked it was wet and open, but I didn't realize that it might O' time.. We bd'ed late thursday into friday and late saturday into sunday morn.. So...Jason's b-day is the 13th and our anniversary is the 27th.. IF we got pg this month--I'd be due in July I think...Wes is planning on getting married before July 1st... :rofl::rofl:..That would be the irony...

I hope all is well with everyone..I love ya'll! And Beth--I hope the meds help ya out--if your b/p is high it could affect your hormones etc.. Or at least I think it would--so the meds may help! You'll be right behind Andi and I and hopefully we can round this group out.. :)


----------



## armymama2012

Here's my updAte: mom is coming to get me a week from today! Also a week from today is my dating ultrasound! 

Our landlord is being pissy so we have to deal with him this weekend. Hopefully bowling tomorrow! Most of the house is packed up but have to pack 3-4 more boxes today.

Found out yesterday that my daughter may need Speech and physical therapy next year because she is quite behind in walking and in words she can say.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My sons been in speach and he's gotta have it again to be honest ;) it's nothing big she'll catch up....I'll be honest the thing that helped Trysten the most was what I hated doing...but we put him in daycare and he started talking up a storm...hes still behind on pronounciating...but he's doing a LOT better ;) Hes back at home again so speach therapy again plus he has tubes in his ears which can affect speach a little bit.

I hope your scan goes well update us when you can ;) that sounds awesome :)


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, we might start Speech Therapy at 2 which is May. She's also had 5 ear infections since January but hasn't had one in a month.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Praying the ear infections stay away :( we had a million of them it felt like with Trysten :( ....well off to lay down for a while I feel like utter crap!


----------



## waiting2012

You'll be proud of me...lol... on my ph. And checking in.. nicole have they considered tubes in her ears? Wes went through that and speech.. good luck hun!!
Andi, when we testing hun??? I have 2 answer tests in my car.. won't take them in the house..lol...

As of today.. I feel pretty good. Feel like all i've done is eat..lol... this morning felt a burning sensation in my uterus towards the front and woke to the smell of cig smoke.. no one was up but had the feeling my grandma was there.. she smoked pall malls like a freight train... so who knows... we'll see... :)
Chat later.. love everyone :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I can't test til my trigger shot is gone LOL....I'm testing it out to see what happens ;) 

Just took Trysten for his FOURTH strep test and FINALLY its positive....I KNEW IT THE WHOLE TIME!! He's just like me immunizations dont work....for (measles, and chicken pox/varicella) and he never tests positive for strep just like ME! Ehhh I hate my genes sometimes...but after going to the doctor for a straight WEEK we finally have an antibiotic :(


----------



## armymama2012

They were considering tubes at one point but her ears have gotten better since then so I dont know.


----------



## waiting2012

Might be worth looking into Nicole! :hugs:

Andi--I forget you have to test out the trigger... :) I'm so glad they figured out what was wrong with him hun! Just sucks it took a WHOLE dang week! That stinks!!! :gun:


----------



## waiting2012

OH...Checked my cp a bit ago--its starting to firm up and its going low and getting more closed than the first time today when I checked..Earlier there was creamy/ewcm now its more creamy/clear but not wet--I guess maybe "sticky"... So I really think I'm right on track right now..Hopefully, our random hit and miss bd did the trick..:rofl::rofl:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mine is same low and medium firmness, and closed....also TONS of gooey white CM lol enough to get on my undies ewwwww! I feel it lolits kinda uncomfy but it bring a baby :) I'm more than happy :)

Testing it out!:baby:
 



Attached Files:







4dpt.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## waiting2012

Seems we are about the same there...LOL... I feel "wet" but its not wet...LOL...Shoot, its been so long since I was **THIS** close in cycles with anyone--that has to be a sign right!????!!! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ohhh I sure hope it is :( I've been feeling awful lately I just want my own baby.....just lots on my mind....still waiting to hear about the adoption its at the "approval" desk right now waiting....I guess when its accepted we then go to court or what not...if I'm pregnant though DH says we can't take on the girls...its just too much responsibility!


----------



## waiting2012

Ok.. not that y'all want to know, but just dtd and had my phone open.. lol... Andi, it seems your testing the trigger out sooner than before.. like they are lighter this time then before around the same time... :) that maybe a great sign hun!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

They are lighter this cycle an I had the same dose an the dose was given later in the day this time which is why I woulda thunk they had been darker this time but nope I'm apparently peeing out the hormone faster :)....but the page is both this cycle...the blue an pink ones....I'll have to send you a picture of last cycle....hang on let me see if I have it on here...I might have to load another one or get on my other computer ;) 

Just the blue handled tests suck! The pink handled are always better ones :) we shall see what happens about to go pee on this mornings tests ;) I'll get all the pics up in a lil while I'm sooooo freaking crampy!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here ya go first pic is June-July cycle with Trigger...(since I had so many pee sticks the last cycle I triggered I took all the FMU sticks an put them on a new page ;) thats why some of them are missing handles/etc I had them taped on there really good LOL took forever to get all the FMU ones off...and yesterday is 2mu because I forgot at 6am when I was peeing to get FMU sample LOL so I got a 2mu sample ;)

The 2nd pic is this cycle so far at 4dp5dt
 



Attached Files:







oldcycle.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5









5dpt.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls:flower:Hope everyone has a good weekend!

Sending lots of sticky :dust: to both of you, Steph and Andi. I hope this will be it for both of you!:hugs:

Nicole, I hope you're feeling okay lately and that your daughter's ear infections stay away! My kids never had very many of them, but I know how bad they are.

AFM, waiting to get my BP medicine in the mail. I should get it today, but with the mail order pharmacy it took them a while to process a new prescription and get it sent out:wacko:My AF is still sticking around (day number 6)But I guess since I didn't have one for so long, that's to be expected. Hoping next cycle will be more normal:thumbup:

Thinking of all of you....hope the babies are doing good as well as the pregnant ladies:flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww hope that :witch: goes away soon....and hope your bp meds come soon :) :dust: to you too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Has Kahlan had her baby yet? I guessed that she was going to have the baby on Thursday but haven't heard from her in over a week.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I dunooo goooooood question!


----------



## waiting2012

Man, I hope it isnt that soon already for her!! Is it????? 

Andi--it soo looks like a much better cycle!! Wahoo!!! I was a bit crampy after dtd, but chalked it upto the hubby trying to prove his manhood.. lol... :blush:.. I so want to pee on a test tomorrow.. please stop me!!!! Lol.. I do have 2 tests.. :) give me something to compare to.. ;)

And beth-- those meds need to hurry and get here!!! We are rooting for you hun!:hugs:

As for today.. grocery shopping, and just met Wes' future inlaws... ver nice down to earth folks.. :)


----------



## waiting2012

Man, I hope it isnt that soon already for her!! Is it????? 

Andi--it soo looks like a much better cycle!! Wahoo!!! I was a bit crampy after dtd, but chalked it upto the hubby trying to prove his manhood.. lol... :blush:.. I so want to pee on a test tomorrow.. please stop me!!!! Lol.. I do have 2 tests.. :) give me something to compare to.. ;)

And beth-- those meds need to hurry and get here!!! We are rooting for you hun!:hugs:

As for today.. grocery shopping, and just met Wes' future inlaws... ver nice down to earth folks.. :)


----------



## waiting2012

Stupid ph dbl posted..lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well I wonder if my pee was just diluted this morning...but since I've had 3 glasses of tea an a medium coke from mc donalds LOL:blush:
 



Attached Files:







darker.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3









darkerinvert.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## armymama2012

Well she is just past 37 weeks so it could be any time now.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I dunooooo wish I had her on fb or something :( my gracious....I feel bad...not knowing!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, a lot of women on here have each other on facebook but I dont have anyone from this site on my FB so I miss out on all the first updates.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

As I've said it before (you mighta missed it) but ANYONE :) can add me.... 

Andrea Long Thompson Crestview, FL and Colorado Tech University ;)


----------



## waiting2012

I have Mandy on mine--but she's not been posting anything--Man, I'm going to kicking myself in the ass if she has had her baby and didn't know it.. :(

Nicole--you can add me--Stephanie Verner (Bowie Texas)--There are few of em (mostly cause I would forget my logins and start a new one--but Andi has the right one) ;)


----------



## waiting2012

I auto adjusted it..OF COURSE its negative :dohh: but it's been so long since I posted a test on here--thought what the heck...LOL

Finally eating breakfast...I need to hurry so I can dressed and ready for church.. 

Like I told Andi--feeling nauseas, and my back hurts--:cry:-- I did feel a few cramps since talking to her to last...My boobs are a bit achey, but I'm pretty sure AF is going to arrive as usual..As long as she gets her :bfp:, it'll be well worth the wait for me.. :kiss:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww I hope she hasn't had her baby :( bless her heart.....I woulda thought she'd have posted from her phone or something maybe you should shoot her an email on there an see whats going on :(....just a thought....

Steph we are ALL gonna get :bfp: 's soon!!! I JUST KNOW IT :) :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I didn't think of that...Doh'... Let me see if I have her number... I think I do...


----------



## armymama2012

She said that the date that I guessed (Nov. 8th) would have been perfect because her DH's bday is November 9th. 

AFM- Stomach not liking me right now but nothing ever sounds good to eat. Getting a headache to. I want cereal again but the milk just gives me horrible gas pains. Hmmm...I could make the blueberry crumble muffins I still have a box of in the pantry...Hmmm...


----------



## waiting2012

sent a txt to someone, but came back that I had the wrong number... I don't know then... :(


----------



## waiting2012

I feel like someone should kick me in the ass for not being here... I'm such a dumbass and an inconsiderate one at that... :( :( :(


----------



## waiting2012

BTW... CONGRATS NICOLE!!--You made it to 10 weeks!!! YAY!!! I say ya feed that babe whatever sounds good!! Hope ya find something yummy! I have to get showered and find my clothes for church... :)


----------



## waiting2012

IT WAS HER! Update coming...As soon as I hear back!!


----------



## waiting2012

She said, Baby is still incubating and her family has all got a cold... :( I wished her good wishes, and hope the baby comes after they get over their cold! LOL....


----------



## waiting2012

off to the bathroom--got to showered, etc... TTY'all Later! :)


----------



## bnporter81

Morning girls!

Nothing much here. Our anniversary was on the 6th but we're going out to Olive Garden tonight as a family...it sucks not having a babysitter on your anniversary, lol:dohh:

I received my meds in the mail yesterday and started taking it so I guess we'll see how they're working in about a week. Also, last night my best friend since kindergarten called me that said that she's 8 weeks pregnant, so that was kinda like a kick in the gut. I'm so thrilled for her, but it's just a reminder about myself not being pregnant and that, of course, makes it sad for me. It would have been cool for both of us to have been pregnant at the same time.:cloud9:

Sending good wishes towards Mandy since we don't know if she's had her baby yet or not. Can't wait to see pics if she has!:happydance:

Love and hugs everyone!:hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, I give Kahlan's baby 16 days! LOL Not like I'm going to kick the baby out of their, just another guess at the birth date. 

Glad you got your meds. Sorry about the pregnancy news. One of my friends is due in 3 weeks and it reminds me that if I hadn't miscarried I would have a 6 week old baby right now.


----------



## waiting2012

I hear ya both.. its always hard when you think of all the what-ifs.. I try not to do that but it does cross my mind occasionally... :(
Off to bible study.. I'll check in more later.. :)


----------



## waiting2012

Happy late Anniversary Beth! :) :) :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yes BETH HAPPY ANNIVERSARY :) 

----Steph I think I'm pregnant....here is why.....
 



Attached Files:







bluenew.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## waiting2012

Yay.. driving... lol but yay!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay Andi!


----------



## waiting2012

:haha:

Yep, yet another negative, but I'm only 7 DPO...Checked my cp and cm again this evening after taking the test--low and firm but slightly open and my cm is eggwhitey, with a bit of cream in it..:haha::blush:

I'm soooooo stoked for you, Andi!!!

And fx for you Beth!!!! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, I know it's blue dye, but why is that I **THINK** there is a very faint line on it??


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi Everyone :hi:

Like Steph said... nothing really new and exciting happening over here. My son came home from his grandmothers with a cold and now both hubby and I are both sick. I'm a day a head of him but sucks more for him because he has to work tomorrow and I don't... but at least he can take some tylenol cold and sinus to help.

Insominia and heartburn are my worst enemies right now, so once Josh gets home from work I end up grabbing a couple hours of sleep but get woken up from teh heartburn... on top of that, baby has dropped now but still feeling the pressure... other than that, just seems to be some constant pressure in teh Va-jaja which I didn't have with Matthew's pregnancy so I'm hoping it's a good sign that a vbac will be a go.

had to go to the hospital last week because I thought I might have had a leak in my waters but turns out it was just that I had a lot of extra stuff. TMI, sorry. My doctor also said that starting next week he's going to stretch and sweep me to help and promote baby to come on time and avoid having to be induced... therefore avoid the number one reason for c section in the first place.

We pretty much have everything we need now. Mom bought the bassinet and we have the swing all set up. I did get some girly clothes since I'm still pretty sure it's a girl. My Ob even said that if two techs said 'pretty sure' then it is.... oh and the best news of all.. baby is still head down and is not going anywhere.

37 weeks tomorrow and I have the 19th in my head for due date... I really don't think I'll make it to December. 

can't wait to see how your tests get darker Andi... and you do have me on Facebook silly... I'm Mandy Godwin... I get your updates everyday... lol.

Take care and I'll try and get on again after my appt on Wednesday.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm A GOOOOOBER I just haven't seen you post in a while :) DUHH blonde hair woooopsy GLAD baby is still put :) I cannot wait to see pics though of you and little one :) gonna be exciting :)


----------



## brooke1993

Hi everyone I have missed so much so I read a few pages...I am cheering every1 ttc on here and REALLY think I see lines on Stephs AND Andrea's tests!! I am praying....Ok so my period has been WACKY lately well last 3 cycles and I haven't been feeling well sooooo I AM GOING TO TEST,BE back in a few with the results :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yay Brooke PRAYING :)


----------



## brooke1993

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
*OH MY GOSH!So I have been MIA for a bit...DH and I decided NTNP and I am VERY sorry I haven't been here for you all but I just mentally had to take a break.I had my LMP on 10/2 but I did not want to get too excited as they have been so crazy..I was VERY late a couple of months back and had a 24 day cycle last month so I was starting to think I needed some testing.
I went to the dollar tree friday and got 1 test just 1 because I figured ok I am just late and didn't want to get my hopes up.I did however become very suspicious last night when I was folding laundry the clothes seemed VERY strong on odor.I use snuggle and LOVE the smell of it but not last night.I felt nauseous.I wanted to test BUT DH does NOT know I am even suspecting being pregnant and didn't want to stress him out.
I have wanted to test all day today but we had company so I had to wait  IT WAS SO HARD because I have been peeing like every hour.So this is like a hour hold.It turned positive before I even sat it down after dipping it in the cup  I seen a line forming and almost yelled to DH but I am going to wait and get a digital  BUT I am pretty confident I am pregnant and so dark...hmmm twins again?Any thoughts....Then again I am like 9 days late or so  hard to say.So not to be gross but since my LMP we have had sex like 10 times and they were mostly the week of halloween I remember because DH was on vacation so I doubt it would be this dark so soon  we had to pay for brakes and tires this week and are pretty tapped out so I think I will wait on a digi until friday when DH gets paid OR I can whip a credit card out for gas and buy the digi with that  I PRAY FOR YOU STEPH AND ANDREA FOR THIS TO BE IT FOR YOU LADIES TOO 
I need to unload the dishwasher and fold more laundry but may pop back on if not I will tomarrow.FYI I have had NO SORE BOOBIES..NOTHING!!Not tired no vivid dreams just the one incident last night with a slight wave of nausea.So remember ladies YOU DONT HAVE TO HAVE SYMPTOMS!!And I hate to admit it BUT ITS WHEN YOU least expect it that it DOES happen!! I couldnt be more shocked because as I said my cycles were gone crazy!!!
BABY DUST FOR ALL WHO ARE TTC  I "think" DH has a $$ store put up from months ago but I dont want to spoil the surprise so I wont ask him for it but there is NO WAY I can go all week without testing!!!!
*​
*********I am seriously thinking of not telling DH until Thanksgiving..Any thoughts? I don't want him upset with me but with the history I hate to see him get crushed when something happens BUT I am really going to try to NOT stress!! *
 



Attached Files:







111111111111111000000000000000000000000000000000.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## waiting2012

Wow Brooke!!!!! :happydance: ThatIs AWESOME hun!!! I wish I could wait to test like that! ;) I just know after all your pain and hurts this will be a def sticky bean for you! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I tested this am... another :bfn: ehhhh... I should have known. I will never be as lucky as Brooke ;) or Andi ;) but thats ok.. if it doesn't happen I guess God is saying I'm done... I won't take another year of this and honestly should have stopped a long time ago... got to get ready for work.. ttyl :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Steph when have I ever been lucky??? LOL I've never had a :bfp: you have sweetheart ;) :hugs: You have much more luck than myself! I can't get pregnant and :( bless your heart you can't hold a pregnancy which is awful probably WORSE than not getting pregnant....I'm about to be out the door to my appt I'll update when I get back!!

Brooke those are FREAKING DARK!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! HOW AMAZING!!!!!!!! IM ALL NERVOUS!!!!!!!!!! IM A WRECK....LOVE YOU GIRLS!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't hold it from my DH but thats because we dont have babies together lol....I'd freak an tell him ;) so its diff. for each of us.....I would probably tell him with how dark those lines are ;) LOOKs STICKY TO ME!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh Andi, I didn't mean it like that.. :) I meant it as you are lucky to have doctors who care enough and want this as bad as you do to pray with you and cheer you on! I wish somedays Jason had the insurance so I could see a FS, but it won't ever happen.. :( so though you've not gotten pg yet, there are days I envy you. ;) that sounds absolutely crazy, I know.. but I love ya hun! :)


----------



## armymama2012

brooke1993 said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> *OH MY GOSH!So I have been MIA for a bit...DH and I decided NTNP and I am VERY sorry I haven't been here for you all but I just mentally had to take a break.I had my LMP on 10/2 but I did not want to get too excited as they have been so crazy..I was VERY late a couple of months back and had a 24 day cycle last month so I was starting to think I needed some testing.
> I went to the dollar tree friday and got 1 test just 1 because I figured ok I am just late and didn't want to get my hopes up.I did however become very suspicious last night when I was folding laundry the clothes seemed VERY strong on odor.I use snuggle and LOVE the smell of it but not last night.I felt nauseous.I wanted to test BUT DH does NOT know I am even suspecting being pregnant and didn't want to stress him out.
> I have wanted to test all day today but we had company so I had to wait  IT WAS SO HARD because I have been peeing like every hour.So this is like a hour hold.It turned positive before I even sat it down after dipping it in the cup  I seen a line forming and almost yelled to DH but I am going to wait and get a digital  BUT I am pretty confident I am pregnant and so dark...hmmm twins again?Any thoughts....Then again I am like 9 days late or so  hard to say.So not to be gross but since my LMP we have had sex like 10 times and they were mostly the week of halloween I remember because DH was on vacation so I doubt it would be this dark so soon  we had to pay for brakes and tires this week and are pretty tapped out so I think I will wait on a digi until friday when DH gets paid OR I can whip a credit card out for gas and buy the digi with that  I PRAY FOR YOU STEPH AND ANDREA FOR THIS TO BE IT FOR YOU LADIES TOO
> I need to unload the dishwasher and fold more laundry but may pop back on if not I will tomarrow.FYI I have had NO SORE BOOBIES..NOTHING!!Not tired no vivid dreams just the one incident last night with a slight wave of nausea.So remember ladies YOU DONT HAVE TO HAVE SYMPTOMS!!And I hate to admit it BUT ITS WHEN YOU least expect it that it DOES happen!! I couldnt be more shocked because as I said my cycles were gone crazy!!!
> BABY DUST FOR ALL WHO ARE TTC  I "think" DH has a $$ store put up from months ago but I dont want to spoil the surprise so I wont ask him for it but there is NO WAY I can go all week without testing!!!!
> *​
> *********I am seriously thinking of not telling DH until Thanksgiving..Any thoughts? I don't want him upset with me but with the history I hate to see him get crushed when something happens BUT I am really going to try to NOT stress!! *

Wow! I didnt get a test that dark until I was 5 weeks and 3 days along! Congrats! I will pray for a sticky baby!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Doctor appt went VERY well :) Only 4 ovulated :) yay! So less chance for multiples...still a chance and still high chance I'm pregnant can't get my progesterone levels til tomorrow because the lab tech was out since its Federal Holiday GAHHHH.... oh well I will know by tomorrow afternoon :)


----------



## armymama2012

Yay Andi! How does this make you think about the girls? Are you going to tell yourDH right away or wait a week or two?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm probably gonna wait if I can hide it :) I'm so excited....If its only one baby we might still get the girls if more than one I think its just us....the girls have TONS of other homes waiting for them who are already approved for adoption....we are still waiting on the people in Pensacola to sign us off and approve our adoption...seems to take longer than it should to be quite honest.....anyways ;) Steph I know you're gonna want pics ;) here they are! Todays :)

But whose to say I'm gonna get pregnant :(
 



Attached Files:







13.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## waiting2012

OH, Andi!! Praying for good numbers!!!! :hugs: I bet a million dollars that your eggo is so preggo!!! I bet ya'll end up with 2 anyways!! I know it means not getting the girls--but I still think there are at least 2 babies for you in the future hun!!! :) :) :)

As for me--I'm still not seeing much on my hpts and the idiots on Cntdown2pg are about 50/50 on this am's test--stupid fools--don't they realize there is NOTHING there??? :( 
I have decided if it doesn't happen this month--I am going to enjoy the rest of the holidays with my family and that includes my future daughter-n-law.. :) I will just pass the torch to someone else.. :) I got your message about being bump buddies Andi.. I would like that--but I really think Brooke will make a great bump buddy.. I don't see it happening for me... And crap if it did-I'd probably loose it too.. :( :( :( Just feel very disappointed in the fact that I let myself get excited..Stupid, stupid, stupid... Oh well... I'll check back in a bit. Going to eat my lunch and play my games.. TTYL! :)

Luv ya'll! :kiss:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm still gonna be hoping and praying that your a bump buddy to :)


----------



## waiting2012

I have a good feeling....I have a very good feeling that Brooke is not going to be alone in her pg... :) :) :) and no, it's not me, but a very special gal...;)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have a feeling its gonna be ALL OF US PREGNANT :)


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you girls for the happy anniversary wishes. They mean a lot:hugs:

Brooke, congrats hon! Beautiful dark line.:thumbup: I'll be praying for this to be a super sticky, healthy little bean:flower:

Andi, wishing you lots of luck on your progesterone test. I hope you come back with some really good news!

Steph, I thought sure I saw a faint line on that blue dye test. FX for you, hon. :hugs:

Nothing new here. Finally getting over AF and then back to the same old grind, I suppose:wacko:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'll update it tomorrow soon as I call and find out :)


----------



## waiting2012

Yeah, BLUE DYE SUCKS! I guess that's why I use them--closest I get to see anything...:wacko::haha:

:haha::haha::haha:

I was holding out to test with this one with Andi--but after cramping so much this late afternoon--figured why wait it out, when I'm sure AF is coming...:nope: **OOPS...I'll just have to get some more Andi..:haha:**

My :bfp: came 12 years ago with Adrian--that was my sticky :bfp:...I guess I won't have another sticky one, and that's ok...:coffee:

I'm so stoked to see more progression from Andi!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Homemade lasagna in 10 minutes! 

Heading to IN in 3 days! 

Oh, and going to FL to see my siblings and grandma on my mom's side for Thanksgiving. Not looking forward to 15 hour drive next to a cooped up toddler but they will let her use my dad's Ipad so it wont be as bad. 

Oh and Wednesday is our 3rd anniversary but we went out to dinner last night as family to celebrate even though they messed up DH's order.


----------



## waiting2012

Have to admit--those Answer test suck too...UGH....

*6 DPO*
*8 DPO*

Just wanted to compare the two...

Stupid really, but this only place I can look stupid and ya'll with laugh with me and not at me...LOL


----------



## waiting2012

ehh...they are both negative... DUH... :rofl:

Happy Early Anniversary Nicole!!

Tomorrow is my hubby's 36th b-day... I was hoping to surprise him with something special, but guess not...OH WELL.... Life goes on...


----------



## waiting2012

Well.. tested with my last blue dye.. post pic later.. but yet again :bfn:... I am 99% sure this cycle is a bust... woke up with an aweful headache.. another precursor to AF showing...:(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

You're only like 8 or 9 dpo ITS TOO EARLY STOP LOL!!


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> You're only like 8 or 9 dpo ITS TOO EARLY STOP LOL!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## armymama2012

We're not letting you give up on yourself or get yourself down!


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, I need prayer for a friend of a friend: Here is what my friend posted on FB today: 

so all, my friend needs prayer please. She's 30 and her and her husband got pregnant and lost the baby. She also has an enormous fibroid which they said was not the reason she MC. She went in for D&C with specialists present and were not able to perform the D and C because they had problems caused by fibroid. The specialist and her MD had many fights over what next to be done. Finally they decided to remove the fibroid with surgery. They tried to do it laproscopically and found out its completely calcified and ended up having to open her up to remove it. It was so calcified it even broke instruments. They removed it but she lots tons of blood and still unable to do D and C. She spent time in ICU and now cant keep food down so cant be released. They will try to remove baby again in 2 weeks. Shes holding up better than most cause of her faith in God but this has been a nightmare situation and its not over yet and shes forced to still carry her dead fetus. They are lucky so far and not had to do a hysterectomy but scarring can be a problem. First pregnancy too .


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'll definitely be praying for her....Beth what part of FL do your family live in? I'm in NW Florida in the panhandle ;)


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> I'll definitely be praying for her....Beth what part of FL do your family live in? I'm in NW Florida in the panhandle ;)

Where in NW FL? Thats where me and my daughter will be for Thanksgiving!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm in Crestview ;) where are you going :)


----------



## armymama2012

We will be in Pace, FL where my grandma lives.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

omgosh thats hilarious :) less than an hour away ;) thats awesome!! My fertility doc is in Pensacola ;) Wow...I might have to come visit you or let our babies have a play date...Tyler will be gone with his step mom for the week so its just gonna be me and Trysten bear!


----------



## waiting2012

I love when you girls can get together! :) First it was Tanya and Ashe--and look--God works in wonderous ways! :)

I appreciate ya'll not letting me get discouraged--and REALLY--It's fine...I told Andi--I would be her bump buddy but the only thing I'm giving birth to was Reeces PB cups which her reply was I believe--YUCK! ;) :rofl:

I think its easier to tell myself I'm not then to entertain the possibility right now--and have my heart broken when the ole witch does show up.. I did buy 4 DG $ tests today..LOL..Sent a pic to Andi of the aisle I was on... :rofl:.. At least they were only a buck... Trying to see if I can hold enough pee before my lunch ends--why??? Cause I'm stupid like that--LOL... Pretty sure the ticker is right about 9 dpo.. I know :bfp: can not come till much later for some, but with Adrian it was barely there and I've had early ones before but they didn't stick..I don't know...Easier to face reality head on then to be hurt by a dream.. :shrug: But I do appreciate it girls! :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

I understand Steph. I did that basically every month and it helped. We just want this so badly for you!


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> omgosh thats hilarious :) less than an hour away ;) thats awesome!! My fertility doc is in Pensacola ;) Wow...I might have to come visit you or let our babies have a play date...Tyler will be gone with his step mom for the week so its just gonna be me and Trysten bear!

I wont have a car since I'll be riding with my parents so you better come visit me! I might be able to convince my parents drive 20-30 miles to drop me off somewhere. The only thing is I have to think of another way we know each other because if I tell them the truth they wont let me go. Hmmm...so how do we know each other Andi?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

lmaooooooooooooo!!! We met in school...I duno...bahahaha but I can come visit ;) our DH's met in military? LOL Who knows!!!!!! I can drive ;) its like 40 miles to Pace ;) its right past Milton ;)


----------



## Kahlan83

congrats Brooke! 

My tests didn't get that dark with this one until I was like 15 dpo... and i was nearly a month gone by the time i had positives with matty. so happy for you!

Andi and Steph... I'm still crossing my fingers for you!

So tomorrow is my DR appt and he's going to do a stretch and sweep. I've been having contractions on and off the the last couple days but nothing regular so I know they're just braxton hicks or whatever... we will see how it goes. I don't even know if I'm dilated or not... they didn't tell me at the hospital last week or not so... guess we'll see right. As much as I'm ready to be done I'll take my time and not rush anything, better for her to come out on her own good time then for me to get frustrated.... hat's why I ended up with a c/s with matty.

packed my bags for the hospital though... just in case.


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> lmaooooooooooooo!!! We met in school...I duno...bahahaha but I can come visit ;) our DH's met in military? LOL Who knows!!!!!! I can drive ;) its like 40 miles to Pace ;) its right past Milton ;)

Yay! Where has your DH been stationed? Is he Army or another branch?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

hes AF he's right now at Hurlburt Field AFB :) ......He was in Germany before here!


----------



## armymama2012

Hmmm...I have a friend whose DH is AF. Could say we met through them at their wedding in April of 2009.


----------



## waiting2012

So, Having 4 tests--LOL--and getting 2 VERY BFN's yesterday at lunch and before bed--I took this one--and yes I still have an hpt for tonite if Andi still wants to have a "test-off"..:haha: 

Hope everyone is having a good day! Andi--messaged you on FB... Where are U hun???:kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

Where is everyone???


----------



## armymama2012

I'm here momentarily but I have to get back to packing or else DH will be on my ass all night.


----------



## waiting2012

Lol
I was just a bit lonely...lol.. almost time to get the kids up from nap.. ugh...


----------



## armymama2012

waiting2012 said:


> Lol
> I was just a bit lonely...lol.. almost time to get the kids up from nap.. ugh...

Mine is up and even though DH went down for a nap, she wont go back down. So now I watch her for 35 minutes and then I go back to packing.


----------



## waiting2012

LOL... Sorry I never made it back ... I'm waiting to go to choir now... I've had the worst headache off and on today and I just want to SLEEP! Hope all is ok ladies :)


----------



## armymama2012

All good here except my DD has a cold and DH has the chills and a lot of back pain.


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies,
Steph I think I see something on that test so FX for you <3
How is everyone??I took another $ store test and was a little darker,It almost ate the control line :haha:
I was going 2 get a digi friday but I am not going 2 I just don't want to stress :thumbup: I am thinking positive and hoping and praying this lil bean sticks for mommy :flower:
I was a bit depressed earlier I called my dr and they cant see me until Dec 14th but the good news is they said they will do an ultrasound the same day :happydance:
When I told DH he started to cry tears of joy as for me I have been a little ummm b*tchy :haha::wacko::blush:
Well time to get the dishwasher unloaded and throw my feet up.It has been a longggggg day but I love u all and think of u all often.
I would LOVE <3 to hear how all of you are :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kahlan83

hi ladies.

so... it took the resident a few tries to find the heart beat... but no worries. Baby is still fine 130 bpm and she's head down and has her back to my left side. so before he did the stretch and sweep he said i was about 1 cm dilated.

I had quite a bit of bleeding afterwards but it's pretty much done now, so nothing to worry about... no real contractions either so she's just not ready yet.

he said he's going to do it every week until about 39 weeks and then he'll try the catheter in my uterus because he can't use the gel as it might rupture my scar....and if I'm still no where near close to dilated after that we'll discuss our options for induction and/or scheduled C-section. But he said not to be discouraged right now as it's still early.


----------



## Kahlan83

ok.. well it seems I'm about to eat my words.

Started having contractations that feel a lot like my period cramps used to only not quite as intense. So far every 30-40 minutes for about 3-4 minutes. Still not 100% sure if they are anything to write home about but thought I'd keep you girls updated. Also feel kind of achy in my back which is not normal for me since I've been pretty good in this pregnancy in regards to back pain.

Josh keeps looking at me kind of worried and i told him that the doctor said not to worry until they are every 4 minutes for an hour...and it's no where near that yet.

probably nothing but more intense BH but well... I won't be too disappointed if baby comes a little early and i get my VBAC, but it may mean that Josh gets to take Matty to the Santa Claus parade by himself on Saturday.

Kind of excited for this... is that weird?


----------



## armymama2012

Yay! I say you have 4 more days til you will need to be admitted!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I say you'll be delivering by tomorrow morning :) Thats how my labor with Trysten started NOT TO SCARE YOU but I did the same thing...by the time I got to the hospital they were 1 minute apart and I had to WALK all the way to the elevator to get up stairs it was middle of the night and no wheel chairs were down stairs :( talk about AGONY...

Anyways my cramps started at midnight not bad just little ones I thought I was just going nuts an everything was gonna be okay...til I went to pee at 2 and there was blood I freaked out an well thats when we started packing things an told my mom to be on her way.....by 3 something it was getting worse....and she got there around 4....We had to stop on the way to the hospital an get gas and I was wigging out in the car I thought I was dying....Jason only put in 10 bucks to get us there....and by the time he got to the gate to show ID's they were like is she okay...!!!!!!! Hes like yea shes about to have the baby....so by 4:45 we get to the hospital an I get up stairs an they are like wow, you're a 3....by 9:32am...my baby was out! lol...happened soooo fast!! a little more than 9 hours of labor!! Talk about CRAZY!


It felt like just bad period cramps nothing I couldn't handle....until I hit 6cm THEN I wanted my EPI...and it was almost too late LOL!! You might be in back labor!!!! That is gonna hurt bad if it continues!! I'd say get a checkup what could it hurt ;)


----------



## waiting2012

Not sure if preggo or not but am slightly amused at each days ticker sx for that day... today is nauseasness and why, YES it is... go figure, right?? Lol.. respond proper in a bit. :)


----------



## waiting2012

Andi- saw your fb post.. I know last night was aweful and I know there is only so much one can take.. I have my share and mostly because Jason is in school and he can't let his stress flow out without it being negative towards EVERYONE else in the house... big :hugs: hun!!!

Mandy- I have a feeling you'll be having your sweet girl very very soon!! :happydance:


----------



## Kahlan83

so nothing exciting overnight. Contractions weren't really that intense but they did get to every 20 minutes and then tapered off. Back was achy still for a while and insomnia was bad... finally got to sleep around 4am.

woke up feeling very nauseaous and again my back is very achy and i'm crampy but it's not contraction-isk... more like when I have period cramps and they don't stop. 

My mom has Matty today (she usually gets him for a whole day once a week) so I packed some extra clothes and his PJ's... as well as his sleep blankey just in case something does happen today.

I know yesterday when they were feeling around, they did feel baby's head in my pelvis and they could barely move it so that might explain some of hte pressure I'm having when walking around... sorta like something heavy is hitting against my pelvis (lol, i know duh... there is... but you know what I mean)

My mom was saying that she had mostly back labor with me and not many definiative contractions... so who knows.

It's all really hard to say. I don't want to jump the gun and go to the hospital until I have something to really complain about.... don't want to risk them keeping me when I'm only like 3 or 4 cm and be bed ridden like last time


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Totally understand that ^^.....And yes before labor begin I ate at Red Lobster and I GOT SICK....my hubby came home from work early so maybe you are in early labor :) I eventually threw up a few times an felt LOTS better....then hours later the contractions came pouring in PRAYING its gonna happen soon for you Mandy!! Thats exciting! 

I think we are both stressed about the TRUCK being broke AGAIN in less than 2 months we've spent 3 grand on it...an its broken again...needless to say I tried NOT to trade the truck because our CAR at the time was under WARRANTY...so we got screwed honestly on this truck...and its broke again and gonna cost around 2 grand to fix it approx. :( so yea we are sick to our stomachs an Christmas is coming.....this SUCKS!


----------



## Kahlan83

yeah a little more intense but L&D said not to come in until I felt I couldn't handle it but it was totally up to me if I came in or not. Think I'm going to start timing again.

I know how you feel about your truck. We had a car that kept breaking down constantly and finally we decided that it just wasn't worth it anymore and got a new (new to us) truck. We've had it almost a year now and it's great not having something go wrong every month. Maybe it's time to look for something more reliable... it's an expense but in the long run, it will save you more money. Even a newer used car would be better.

I'll keep you all updated


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Its a 2006...and only has 75,000 miles on it but we've already had to replace the stupid transfer case, and now the ecm and something else is screwing up causing the truck to NOT know how fast its going and it actually can "run away" at this point and excellerate and not be able to stop..so deffo not safe to drive it honestly :( its scary....we used it yesterday an I was in tears in it praying we made it home safely....anyways...yea :( sucky

And thats what L&D told me an if I wouldn't have got there when it wasn't "so bad" I'd not have made it to the hospital...by the time we GOT there...I was contracting every minute...when we left the house 20 minutes away....they were only 3-5 minutes apart LOL...thats how fast my labor progressed ;) just saying don't wait too late ;) When I saw the blood I FREAKED an thought I was miscarrying LOL I had no clue what labor felt like! Had a Csection with my first so it was way diff. when I actually got to VBAC LOL!


----------



## armymama2012

They always told me that if you can't talk during contractions, it is time to go to L& D.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

If that woulda been me I'd have been a 9 or 10 by the time I got there...lol I mighta been too late I say go with what you think/body feels ;) We know ourselves better than any nurse or doctor ;)


----------



## Kahlan83

well they stopped again.

Must be BH. I dunno. Everything I've read said that BH contractions shouldn't hurt and these did... like period cramps. My back is still a little achy but I mean that could mean anything... I am getting later in my pregnancy and I have a back condition so it could just be the way the baby is sitting.

I can't go by the whole "if you can't talk" thing because even when I was in labour with my son and he got stuck and it was a constant contraction I was still able to talk so... 

just wish it was one or the other cuz this intense BH stuff is driving me crazy :wacko:

If she's not ready that's perfectly fine I just don't like not knowing.


----------



## armymama2012

I had all back labor with my daughter and I couldn't talk through them once they were 3 minutes apart.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I was talking all through mine lol....I was just breathing deep then spitting crap out LOL


----------



## armymama2012

LMAO I was silent through pretty much the whole thing.


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...sounds like you're all doing good:hugs:

Wow, sounds like we'll have a baby on here soon. I bet it won't be long!:happydance:

I had all back labor with my daughter (first baby) and I think it was a lot more painful than my other two. My first took 26 hours from start to finish and my boys were both around 7 hours.:thumbup: 

Wishing you lots of luck, hon, and I can't wait to see pics:flower:

Andi, to answer your question, I used to live in Cape Coral FL, but now I live in TN. I looooved FL:cloud9:

Steph, it's still a little early for a pos. test, but I hope you'll be seeing one soon!:hugs:

Happy late anniversary Nicole!:flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My back is killing me tonight horrible cramping :( I duno if this is good or bad :(


----------



## waiting2012

Mandy--Hurry up and have that baby will ya??? :coffee::coffee::coffee::haha: I had bad back labor with Wes on top of the other complications I had... But with Adrian she was scheduled--I knew when she was getting unzipped...:rofl:

Andi--I'm glad to hear the hubby is being a bit nicer to ya hun! You deserve good things.. :hugs::hugs::hugs: As far as the cramps go--If they don't ease up you ought to get in with your doctor--have them check your hcg--your progesterone was so high just a few days ago... I would hate to think its dropping or something hun... Please get it checked before the holidays are upon us! 

Beth--how are you hun? AF finally gone?? Seems just a bit ago--we were trying to get the ole witch to arrive! Hope this is the last time you've got to see her! :)

Nicole--How are you hun--Good I hope! Can't wait for u/s pics of your little bean--won't be long and you'll get to find out what your having--if you want to know that is.. All else fails--we can look and see if we can figure it out...LOL :haha:

As for me--hell, I don't know anymore--I'm a bit crampy but it's mostly stomach cramps--had a bit of diarrhea (TMI) a bit ago.. My boobs will come on and ache or burn or have that slapped with sledge hammer feeling than it goes away--this morning in the shower was the worst.. My face is AWEFULLY broke out right now..And I'm constantly dragging my ass at work..:sleep::sleep::sleep: Took an Answer brand test tonite.. Shared the original pic with Andi via txt, but decided to tweak it and see what I get--can't say if there is anything there, I "think" there is but I'm always seeing lines when there isn't one.. LOL... I let ya'll be the judge of whether there is or not..:thumbup:
Before tweak

After tweak

Pic took within the time limit too.. will check in tomorrow.. Hope that baby comes soon!!


----------



## waiting2012

Never mind ladies.. :bfn:... found indent line inside...


----------



## Kahlan83

alright well we went for a walk and then to the hospital but when they checked me i was only 1.5 cm so they said probably not labour.

Still have an achy back but well I'll just have to wait it out.

Oh and baby's head isn't engaged in my pelvis, just down in that general area.

sigh. oh well. she'll come on her own time.


----------



## brooke1993

How exciting Mandy you will be holding your baby girl soon <3
Steph unless I have line eye I do see something
Andi when will u be testing???? FX for all of you ladies.
I am feeling blahhhhh and got sick twice today,,,I say its a GIRL (LOL)


----------



## waiting2012

No, you have line eye Brooke...lol
BFN this am on cheapie test.. figured its one of 3 things right now.. premenopausal, lupus or my cycle is yet again going to be 36 days and I did or didn't ovulate... its ok.. win some, lose some.. either way life will go on.. :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Sorry for stupid indent but it looks PINK!!!!!!! I'm testing out trigger its pretty much gone...just waiting to see if they go back pink instead of all the :bfn: 's :( well have a great day everyone I gotta go get Tyler off to school!!

Mandy hope you're having more contractions :happydance:

Beth, Steph, Brooke :) have a great day!! 

I MISS ASHLEY!!!!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Yea thats what I thought so too.. but the indent line was blaring obvious... sucks.. sorry to hear about your tests too hun.. I guess if AF shows we can drowned our sorrows in something sinful..lol.. ate a whole box of Russell Stovers chocolate minus like 5 pcs.. :rofl: figured what the hell and damn it, it was awesome.. better than plain ole sex anyday...lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My AF is due like Tuesday :( the day I have to go to the doctor...I might just call them an tell them I'm not pregnant....hmmm....why do my bb's not hurt I just dont get it...almost 4 years of cycles they ALWAYS HURT LIKE HELL....but nope not this cycle hmph....WEIRDDDDDDDDDD!!!!! They normally get really hard an painful but not....this cycle :( Maybe I'm going through menopause...the first stages thas why I've been so sweaty! I dunooooooooooo....gahhhhh our bodies!


----------



## waiting2012

Tired of this one thats for sure.. bbs don't hurt either here.. my face is broke out aweful though...
Keep your dr appt--your chances are 100x better than mine...;)


----------



## waiting2012

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Did enhance the pic just a little by auto adjusting on Picmonkey--ain't going to lie...LOL..Sent the original pic to Andi--OMG, it's pink and it's there!! I watched it develope as the control line did...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, so enhancing it made a screen tilter..LOL..Or maybe just my eyes..BUT ITS THERE!

C'mon Andi!! Your turn hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

3 wks 5 days... according to cntdwn.. due July 28... with a sch c/s if all goes well--could be July 21st.. my mom's bday is the 22nd.. oh please stick!!!! :happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Today I am 3w3d ;) so right behind you!!

CONGRATUATIONS DARLING PRAYING FOR A DOUBLE STICKY BABY :)


----------



## waiting2012

Yay!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kahlan83

hi ladies.

nothing exciting today. a few cramps here and there but nothing significant.

going to try and start drinking some raspberry leaf tea and see if maybe that will start getting things moving, even if it just makes me dilate a little more before Wednesday when my doc will do another stretch and sweep.

so excited for you girls! yay!


----------



## waiting2012

Just playing with my pic... Still in AWE! Now to stay quiet till the 27th...LOL..That's our anniversary! :kiss:


----------



## Kahlan83

fingers crossed for you honey!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Got my dating ultrasund yesterday and then rode with my mom and DD from NY all the way to IN! Anyways, here's the news: I thought I was only 10 weeks and 6 days but turns out I'm 12 weeks! Pictures will come once I get them in the computer, the midwife had so much fun that she gt me 10 pictures!


----------



## TandA08

Congrats ladies!

Hope everyone stays healthy for the holidays!

:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think me wee AF is gonna show up :( I feel AWFUL :( darn that stupid :witch: :(


----------



## waiting2012

I still don't think AF is going to show--I'm going to keep the prayers coming hun!!! 

Nicole--great news about the date!! WOW--ya jumped 2 weeks without even trying..LOL Congrats hun!

Tanya--How the heck are you hun? Hows little Emma? We need pics!! I bet she's grown a lot! :)


----------



## waiting2012

AS far as today...Wes went to spend the day with his fiance.. :) and I'm just cleaning the heck out of this messy house.. LOL... I am actually looking forward to putting the Xmas tree up next week after Thanksgiving..I haven't looked forward to that in years.. :) I think it is more so because of Taylor coming into our lives.. Love her to death.. Just waiting for the pigs in a blanket to get done so we can eat breakfast and then I can get started on the living room and bathroom... PLUS laundry.. but Jason has to go and get my laundry soap first...


----------



## TandA08

Here's a pic from last weekend. Emma's first rocking horse ride! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5887.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## bnporter81

Wow! So happy for you, Steph!!:happydance::happydance:That will make an awesome anniversary gift:winkwink:I would have loved to do the same for ours last week. Oh well, maybe a Christmas, DH birthday (jan. 20), or Valentines day present! Hey, I've got the next three months covered no matter what! LOL!:haha:

Things are actually going well this cycle so far and I'm hoping and praying it continues! So far I'm on CD 13 and I had a decent amount of EWCM today and a halfway dark OPK today as well...yesterday it was almost stark white, so I think all of that is a good sign!:thumbup:

Nicole, that's great that you're 12 weeks, at the end of the first trimester:happydance: I'm glad things are going well for you.:hugs:

Tanya, such an adorable picture! She's a precious little thing:cloud9:

Andi, I hope AF stays away for you so you can be bump buddies with Brooke and Steph...and hopefully I'll be able to join soon!:thumbup:

I've seen a lot of pregnancies lately...on this site and also my friend (the one I mentioned the other day) and now another friend who lives nearby said she's 2 months late and is supposed to test this weekend. Gosh, somethin's in the water and I need a big 'ole drink of it!:haha:

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AF is totally impending :( feeling TERRIBLE an emmm I know AF is coming...lots of ways but its TMI lol....anyways :) I'm FREEEEZING why does it gotta be COLD.....at least our new cars heater gets HOT too fast LMAO the whole car was HOT AS FIRE before we could get it cooled back off.....heater works AMAZING lol!


----------



## waiting2012

I'm so excited for you Andi--new car!!! Maybe it was a blessing you had the problems with the truck! ;) ;) ;) 

Beth--Girl, You better get to hoppin!! Or should I say bd'ing and PROPPIN'...  :) 

Tanya--Emma is getting so BIG! Look at her!! LOVE IT! 

Andi--where are the pics of the new car..?????? HUH???? How can you not take pics of it?? I know--it's dark...Shoot I'd drive to a lit parking lot!  :rofl: Can't wait to see it luv! and still keeping my fx'ed that AF is an ABSOLUTE NO SHOW!

Mandy--BABYTIME???? I hear really spicey food helps.. ;)


----------



## waiting2012

forgot to mention--Feeling absolutely GREAT... No cramps--just some "pressure" this evening but probably cause I pushed my pants down across that area cause they were cutting me in half again this evening..dang evening bloat..:rofl::rofl::rofl: surprised my boobs don't hurt all that bad--itchy every now and then but nothing bad or lasting very long.. Only thing is my face is TERRIBLY broke out... I feel like one pimple goes another 5 show up... Oh well... Going to head to bed soon..Done did 4 loads of clothes, changed the sheets on the bed--pretty much got the house cleaned up beyond what I normally do too... Watched Somewhere in Time on netflix and then What Dreams May Come--LOVE THEM BOTH..Balled like a baby during the first one--and then when Jason called from the ag barn--he asked what was wrong and I busted out balling even worse..If you haven't seen it--WATCH IT! It's a late 70's-early 80's movie with Christopher Reeve...OMG... Make sure you have your tissues handy! :cry:

Hope everyone has a good night..Tomorrow is church and lunch with Taylor.. :)


----------



## brooke1993

Congrats steph!!!!!!!!!!! We are bump buddies <3 I am due around 7/11/13 by my calculations will know more soon!!! Come on Andi your next <3


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm gonna get pics today ;) was dark last night when we drove away from the Jeep dealership LOL....will get those up today...I woke up at 6:30...daydreaming about the car/bfp...lol and only to get BFN on everything but the WONDFO has a line?!?!?! Anyways I hope you ladies all havea great day!!

Mandy.....LABOR?!?!?! LOL I sure hope its not far away for ya :)


----------



## waiting2012

Andi.. we have till Tuesday hun! I know your :bfp: is there... Fx for you sweetie!!!! Can't wait to see the car :)

Brooke--seems almost full circle doesn't??? It was almost a year ago we were meeting on here, comparing our hpts and you came on board with this crazy group of ladies... this has got to be it for us!!! :) :) :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:shrug:newest pic ;) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







OMG.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## waiting2012

Good Morning Ladies!! I know I was already "here" but sitting here waiting for my daughter to get dressed for church--she's been cramping so bad that it's making her vomit.. I never had them THAT bad, but she doesn't deal well with pain to begin with, and I think this is the first time they've been "THIS" bad since first started having her menses.. 

I need to shower but wanted to share with ya'll something I got today..I am excited to share this with ya'll and kind of dropped hints toward the dh.. Especially since this morning was greeted by nausea, tender boobs and peeing..PLUS an elevated temp... Hope ya'll don't mind my sharing all at once instead of texting it to everybody--excuse my nails, LOL. haven't done them in a while--can't find the motivation..LOL.. He's not being very "happy" about it, and already the comments about how I don't keep them has begun..NOT SAYING anything else to him..If it doesn't stick--I don't want to hate him for being right.. At least here I can share with ya'll and be a bit excited about it while today is today and not worry about what tomorrow is going to bring..






:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## waiting2012

I see it Andi!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## TandA08

Steph, I think that's the best BFP I've seen from you!!!!! Hope this one sticks!


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi Ladies.

Yeah so woke up this morning at 7:30 to a little gush of fluid. Went to the hospital and yup... it's my water....but because I still have fluid in there and it wasn't a huge gush they send me home for a few hours and if nothing happens before 8 am I stay here until then.

I've also gone against my own thing... I'm probably getting drugs. There was this screaming lady that really freaked me out. lol. but still trying for VBAC and doctors say I still have a really good chance.

So I will keep you updated on here until I go in and then I'll give Steph a text after that.

No contractions yet and I'm still only at 2 cm... so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## waiting2012

GO MANDY GO!!!! Another baby on the way!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TandA08

Oooh super exciting! Can't wait to hear! Be sure to post a pic as soon as you are able! Good luck I hope it all goes smoothly for you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yay for baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow Steph look at that test!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kahlan83

aww poor Adrian. I so know what shes going through. mine were horrible until i went on bc. hot baths always worked the best for me... and midol. hope she feels better.

contractions have started but no where close to regular. some are enough to stop me but most are mild. i assume it will take a couple hrs to regulate. still gushing fluid... hate feeling like i peed myself. update again later!


----------



## waiting2012

Keep us posted hun!!! Can't wait to hear when she comes!! Feel free to txt even in the night.. I will be able to update here in the am if need be! :)

As for this chickadee laying in bed.. SOOOOOOOOO tired... I was ready to go to bed at 7.. tried to nap but made cookies instead. Lol.. sharp pains in the girls and twingy cramps-worse when I sneezed..lol... and major evening bloat.. had unbuttoned my jeans after taking Adrian to Youth and when I had to pick her up almost couldn't get them buttoned...lol

BTW.. bird shit on a new car adds character Andi.. :rofl: plus I was playing with your hpts on my computer before getting A and your FRE looks pos to me.. 

Hope everyone gets lots of rest!!! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:bfn: tonight I'm out :( AF is coming :( blahhhh I give up on trying I guess we are meant for adoption!


----------



## waiting2012

You still have another day hun, plus let the dr do his thing.. maybe they should recheck your progesterone? 
I want you to have this so bad! :hugs: but if adoption will be a satisfying end to your ttc-then do it, if it'll be something you look back on and go "what if??" Think hard on it hun.. I have had to do that-giving up means not knowing the "what ifs".. should this one not stick- I know the "what ifs" arent worth the pain I feel when I m/c.. and I will have a beautiful daughter n law who hopefully will give me grandchildren.. I won't need to wonder.. 
Thats a lot to think about I know. I will root you on no matter what choice you make hun. :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Yay Mandy! What time zone are you in? I think you are at the hospital now. I will pray for a fast and painless delivery for you. Dont feel bad about getting drugs. It's your body and your baby, do what makes you comfortable! Cant wait for an update.

I am hoping my water will brea on it own when the time comes with this baby because I've always had it broken for me in the hospital. I've had a C-section and have been through labor so now I'm only missing the feeling of my water breaking.


----------



## waiting2012

I am easy.. I know if this sticks it'll be scheduled c-section and tubes tied.. ;)

So far no new news from Mandy...


----------



## waiting2012

Not sure when ill make it online today--working through my lunch and should be off at 3.. feeling good though.. 5 am wake up call today to pee.. and stretching going on just above cs scar. Burrow deep little one, burrow deep.. :)


----------



## waiting2012

Little Ms. Alyson arrived on 11/19/2012!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm going to get the time wrong but if I remember right it was 6:45 or :46 pm.. :dohh: She weighed 5lbs 8.3 oz..I hope I got that right..LOL.. Mandy posted on FB she got her VBAC afterall!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!!:kiss::kiss:


----------



## armymama2012

Yay Mandy, cant wait for pics!


----------



## bnporter81

A huge congrats, Mandy!:happydance::happydance: :cloud9:Your little one arrived on my mom's birthday:haha: I hope you're feeling alright and that the little one is doing well:thumbup:So glad you were able to have the VBAC!

Andi, I hope you're wrong and that AF stays away for you, hon:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congratulations mandy!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

May that witch be gone for at least 8 months Andi!!! I know you mentioned your cervix was open hun on your thread but mine felt a little open last week.. today I checked and its def closed.. I wouldn't count yourself out yet sweetie!! 

As for how today is.. def nauseas off and on today and very very sore breasts... but my face doesn't feel as broke out today.. oily yes though..lol

I will take my ph to the naproom.. didnt bring my computer and they sent me to lunch till 1130...:p


----------



## waiting2012

Did that gender prediction thing and it says boy... I also smelled cig smoke again and in my dream--pretty sure it was just a dream--my grandma put her hand on my stomach and said "it is good" then the smell of cigarettes was gone and I woke up..had to share that... jason keeps having dreams too.. he had one about twin girls and a blonde haired boy.. Wes and Taylor were in the dream too.. he wasn't sure who the kids belonged to but maybe the boy was ours.. spoke to Taylor last night and she's afraid she won't be able to have kids with her diabetes.. I told her there are plenty of treatments out there to help them get pg when the time is right. I'm babbling now.. sorry..lol :haha:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AF is due tomorrow an shes coming an 2nd day of AF I start birth control pills....might do one more cycle nurse is begging doctor an I should get a phone call later this afternoon....and waiting on Trysten's doctor to call us back as well what a busy day its been....he passed hearing test with flying colors :)


----------



## TandA08

:dance: Congrats Mandy!! Can't wait to see pics! Sooo glad you got to have your VBAC, hope you are resting and recovering well, and that your little girl is doing well!!! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My journey is over :( I hate to say it...but until we can afford IUI or IVF doc won't do another cycle :(


----------



## waiting2012

Awe hun.. I'm sorry... in the bthrm so can't stay on long but was checking in.. I am sure God will work a miracle for you! Praying for it sweetie!


----------



## bnporter81

So sorry, Andi. Like Steph said, I'll still be praying that God will work it all out somehow.:hugs:

Hope everybody has a happy Thanksgiving tomorrow.:thumbup: We're going to Kentucky and probably won't be home until Sunday night.

Big hugs everyone! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2571/2571734jy6zmtq3qs.gif


----------



## waiting2012

Why,ITS AMANDA!!


----------



## waiting2012

ITS BEEN FOREVER!! LOL! :hugs: :hugs:

Been thinking of you all the time--especially with the baby being close to due!!


----------



## waiting2012

Amanda--I know you are probably trying to catch up on everything that has been going on--but girl there is a LOAD of stuff that has been going on...LOL... I can't wait to read your own update! And hopefully, some pics... ;)

Love ya hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Going to check back in a bit... 

BTW, Andi--soo did AF ever show up?? I hadn't heard anything except about what the dr said about IVF/IUI... I was just wondering if we were late yet? :hugs: I'm still holding out of your hun! Miracles do happen! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I figured she'd be here by now I guess she'll show up in middle of the night I'm on cleaning frenzy the one I usually get when AF is on her way....soooo sure she will be here tonight although it is a tad bit late ;) but maybe progesterone was still higher than normal an its wearing off so Af can come...my bb's are really tender now so I know shes gonna be coming soon!


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, hun...Don't dispair sweetie...I'm still praying for ya'... :hugs::hugs:

Jason is should be back soon...Had to go and get foil and I absolutely couldn't find anything to eat.. So he's bringing me a sandwich and salad.. Then I'll be heading to bed...


----------



## Kahlan83

hi everyone. just a quick post... i will get into detail when we get home. been lots going on but finally Aly is getting the all clear. been a rough couple days for us, me espescially. matty loves being a big brother already but he misses his mommy not being home. 

so she was 5lbs 8.5oz born on nov 19 at 6:46pm. 16 min of pushing with epi. no tearing or epsiotomy. she looks alot like josh.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awwwwwww :) Yay for going home on Thanksgiving :) 

I'm 16dpo and well AF has yet to come get me....come on AF find me find me!


----------



## waiting2012

:cloud9:

I know not everyone is on Facebook, and I'm sure Mandy will post pics when she can-but I like playing with pics...and I hope she doesn't mind:hugs:..

Andi--16 DPO and no AF....hmmmmm....how are you feeling?? I know you've been cramping and cleaning the heck out of your house but anything else?? I mean for me other than my boobs killing me and occasional nausea and a stuffy/runny nose and weird dreams--nothing much here--I actually feel good. WHAT-IF...hmmmm... Didn't you say you had 6 eggies, but only 4 dropped or something like that? WHAT IF, the other 2 released during the waiting period--did ya'll dtd during that time at all?? I know that's like a totally personal question but maybe??? I guess the stress you've been under could have caused a double ovulation on top of the fact that you had so many follicles triggered...ITS JUST A THOUGHT...:hugs:

I hope everyone is having a really good holiday! I have a pic posted on FB that I'll snag and post here in a bit from today.. My son actually let me take a picture without having to sneak it..LOL And yeah, like I mentioned above--I have begun to have weird dreams... Latest doozy that woke me up--:rofl::rofl: I woke up nearly in tears too--I was dreaming that Jason ordered pizza and the only thing I had asked for it to have on it out of everything that he had ordered was to make sure it had OLIVES (i'm not a fan but it was a dream afterall)--when he brought it home I noticed it had no olives and I started crying about how could the only thing I wanted on it--they didn't have? How does a pizza joint NOT have olives???:rofl::rofl::rofl: Told ya it was weird, and it was one of them--so realistic ones too..explains why I woke up nearly in tears, and I was mad at him this morning too...:haha:

We had a good turn out at the church and the only thing I hate about not having TG dinner at home is--no leftovers...LOL...but dinner was great! 
Happy Thanksgiving everyone!:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

No SX no nothing crampy a TINY bit but nothing much.....peeing like crazy and my bb's are a little sore.....nothing much happening about to head to bed and its only 9pm but I totally fell asleep trying to watch a moving with DH.....anyways night all I'll be back in the morning and Alyson is beautiful :)


----------



## waiting2012

YOU ARE SO PREGGO ANDI....I can feel it!!!!!!! ;)

It's late and I've been pushing myself since we have been watching movies--can't wait for tomorrow's update.. :)


----------



## brooke1993

I hope everyone had a wonderful thanksgiving <3
CONGRATS MANDY SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Good Morning ladies!! I hope everyone got lots of rest after all that turkey! And Mandy, I hope your first night home was a good one! Andi-I can't wait to find out how your am testing goes! Your sx sound so much like pg!:winkwink: 

As for me ladies--I'm skipping the whole BLACK FRIDAY thing..Those wahoo's can battle it out at the stores without me! I woke up again this morning with a very stuffy/runny nose and lots of drainage..UGH :wacko: I thought maybe I was just coming down with a cold but the longer I'm up, the better I feel so I don't think its a cold.. I checked my temp to first thing when I woke up--98.2! So my temp is up there but its not fever! :happydance: I brushed my teeth this morning which brought on instant nausea and I threw up a little..:happydance: (Yeah, dancing on that one..LOL) 

So how are the rest of you ladies??? I hope ya'll are feeling good and having a good holiday!:kiss:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm just waiting on :witch: temp went below the cover line so I know she is on her way :( unfortunately :( I can't believe my cycles longer than 27 days thats just flipping crazy!! LOL....oh well it was nice having a long cycle for once ;)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Steph I texted you an I'm kinda nervous right now I told DH what happened but OMG....I feel like I'm dying I'm sure I'm fine but nothing has scared me so much in my life...wonder if its just because AF was late or what :( IM SOOO UPSET....I duno if I should call the doc or what at this point :( :cry:


----------



## brooke1993

Andi I am sorry if AF showed I am prating you get a BFP soon <3

Steph I have been VERY nauseous lately like ALL day and night.I am headed 2 bed I wanted to check in <3


----------



## waiting2012

Andi--- I am absolutely crushed right now.. I had a horrible migraine yesterday and I slept all day on the couch.. I had my phone on the charger next to my bed.. Jason got me some tylenol and I took benedryl for my nose and I don't know what time I finally got up and went to bed.. how are you are hun??


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think I'll be okay :( propped up legs an just laying around....gonna see if my mom can come over in a bit b/c Jason had to work :( an its just me an Trysten until Sherry brings Tyler....


----------



## waiting2012

Prayers for ya hun! I know you'll be on your way to your uncle's but lots of prayers sweetie! This can not be an easy time for you and your family. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TandA08

Congrats Mandy - she is beautiful!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So I don't confuse everyone...the other night I was "pouring" and then passed a clot as large as my hand pretty much....the next day I was thinking about going to the hospital...then my mom called with bad news.

My great uncle has been in the hospital for 3 days (as of today) he was going through congestive heart failure...while there...so far they have found out he has brain cancer, stomach cancer, and both lungs have cancer..its all over his body. The 2nd night in the hospital his wife Sue stayed with him....and never woke up the next morning. They are doing an autopsy but figure she was going through so much stress with knowing and finding out the cancer and his heart failure that maybe she had a heart attack from all the stresses. So now we have to plan my aunts funeral, my uncles funeral (he has approx 3 months to 6 months to live)...they both have no life insurance...so we have to come up with the funds to bury them both....and try and make the rest of his life on earth a wonderful one. He should get out of the hospital tomorrow and go to a rehab facility. Then my mom is going to try and get him hospice set up here...he lives an hour away now but we have to sell his house and belongings and move him to Crestview from Pensacola (an hour) away....so its just a LOT on me and my mom to deal with but we will make it through. On top of that he hasn't talked to his daughter since 1998 and we got her a plane ticket as we found her through other friends of the family living in North Dakota...so we have her flying down she just finishes up her 5 year college courses this month...and hopefully she can come live with my mom and help to take care of her dad. Its kind of bitter sweet but I'm glad she gets to see him before he passes.....going to be really busy with the kids and taking care of the uncle and the cousin since she has no job....but we will make it. 

As for the bleed issue on my part...I'm doing okay...still pretty heavy and weird but....I think I'll be okay. I'm gonna do Soy Isoflavones this cycle an see what happens maybe I can ovulate with them :) and not need the doctor until I wish to do the IVF or the IUI attempt...anyways I wish you all wonderful holidays :) and I'll be checking in when I can!


----------



## waiting2012

It sounds like a plan Andi! Many prayers for the entire family sweetie! I can't imagine the ups and downs ya'll have been through... I've not had bad luck with soy--just be sure to watch what cd's you take it.. Best days for me were always CD3-CD7... No more than 200mg each day as well.. 

Beth--You should be approaching the big O' soon, right?? I so hope you get that egg especially after waiting so long for AF to arrive in the first place... :dohh:

Nicole--I hope your doing well sweetie--you were going to be moving soon, right? how is that coming?

Brooke--How are you? Feeling good I hope! :)

As for me--EXHAUSTED! I was sickly feeling the other day, but now I've figured I'm just going to have to deal with it..LOL.. Not a m/s kind of sickness but a stuffy/runny nose kind of sick... My bb's don't hurt as bad as they did over the past week today--but they are so SWOLLEN...And I feel like I'm peeing way more than usual and I'm not drinking all that much more than normal--all though I should probably be drinking more than normal cause I'm one of those who can go a long time without drinking anything and even longer between bathroom visits.. I've always been that way--so my body is used to it I guess..
Jason has been sick as a dog today...Woke me up at 2:30 throwing up--and then I had to pee, woke up again at 5:30 to pee then almost 8 to pee...He was finally able to eat some chicken noodle soup and so far so good... I went and got him some Nausene tablets and immodium... I pretty much banned him from kissing me or touching me--I don't want it! 
I'll check in more later.... Hope everyone has a good evening... :)

BIG HUGS!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm back! Took tons of pictures (near 2000) over the 5 days journey. It was so fun and my daughter had somuch fun being surrounded by 5 puppies every day. Today we have to do some shopping for small stuff but glad to be back in IN even though the weather was beautiful in FL.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

....and you didnt even tell me when LOL I woulda soooo came an hung out :( oh well....

If any of our little ones want to talk to Santa personally I have his skype address :) we have a local Santa here who Skypes children all over the world for FREE :) 

https://www.nwfdailynews.com/local-news/santa-goes-on-skype-video-1.54744?tc=cr

His screen name is in the post from the daily news here in Northwest Florida ;) just put it in an try to catch him on! Its worth the wait from what I hear....we are going to try it sometime soon.

Well I gotta run sorry I don't have more time on the way back up to Pensacola where my uncle should be headed to rehab today...As soon as he is up an walking he can go home....if he doesn't walk again then we will have to find a home to keep him around where we live so gotta move him an hour from where he lives...I hate to but its closer to us to visit an his daughter can stay in Crestview with us...its just easier. 

Anyways I'll update more properly later this evening when I get home!~


----------



## armymama2012

LOL Sorry Andi! Doesnt sound like you'd have been up for much traveling anyways. The reason i didnt get in touch is because we didnt bring a laptop and my grandma's computer was acting up! Also my whole family was busy painting and making reapirs to my sister's apartment so I was on baby watch duty.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I was kidding its totally understandable :) Glad you got to be with your family :) thats awesome!!!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...good to be home after all of the traveling:wacko:

Andi, I'm so sorry you've had such a rough time with everythiing lately. I hope you're feeling a little better...and that must be so hard with your aunt and uncle. My heart goes out to you and your family.:hugs: Hang in there, hon. When you're down there's only one direction to go.:kiss:

Love the pic! She is beautiful, Mandy. I hope you and little one are doing well:flower:

Steph, YAY for nausea!!:happydance: I'm not sure if I've ovulated. I haven't temped since Thursday morning because we left earrrrrrrly Friday morning and I forgot to bring my thermometer:dohh:So I guess I'll see what my temp. is in the morning. I did have some kind of weird orangish/pink creamy cm on Saturday so I'm not sure what that's all about. Hopefully nothing bad:wacko:

Big hugs everyone, hope you all had a great Thanksgiving:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

I'll update in a bit.. on my am break and today is Adrians appt for her scoliosis... think I've caught a bug.. diarrhea today---tmi sorry... yesterday I had a huge glob of orangish cm.. since the diarrhea has begun - im spotting a little.. but no uterine cramps.. :( I am afraid this one is not going to stick either.. :(


----------



## armymama2012

Well I'm a bit shaken. Had a very weird dream that was very vivid except for it was in the 1800s. In the dream I discovered that a drunk man had beaten my daughter nearly to death with his cane and there was no doctor nearby. Then only 10 minutes ago I had to do the Heimlick on my daughter, followed by sticking my finger down her throat to make her throw up the piece of popcorn that was stuck in her throat.

I called and told DH about it and he told me straight forward that if she died he probably wouldnt live.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow Steph I hope spotting goes away :( I would call the doc an see if they can check your progesterone level...maybe you just need the internal stuff....its gooey an yucky but might work :) 

Nicole wow what a horrible dream...I'm so sorry :( an then daughter actually choking is SCARY but babies can sometimes do it a lot as their airway isn't very large...I didn't let my baby eat popcorn until he was 3 and a half...just because I was worried about stuff getting stuck in his throat....I'm very overprotective sometimes LOL....

Prayers that everything calms down your way...that is so scary!


----------



## armymama2012

LOL Thanks Andi. I'm Nicole, not Beth though. Beth is my mom's name. We've let her have popcorn the last 3 weeks because it is the only carbs she would eat since she stopped eating crackers a month ago. This is the first time we've had something like this happen though.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I knew that wasn't your name LOL Beth is Bnporter Why I said Beth I dunoooo I apologize Nicole I'm crazy LOL....so sorry hunny....

I hope DD will be okay bless her heart its scary when they choke on stuff :( Trysten choked on EVERYTHING when he was little :( was scary crap...I'd have to pick him up an just wack him on the back an up the stuff would come LOL....anyways :) I hope your day gets better NICOLE :)

I feel so dumb lol mixing everyones names up :(


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, before now she hadnt had a choking episode in over 2 months. I think I need a bath. All this emotional tension has made my throat really sore.


----------



## waiting2012

On our way to her appt... thank god im not driving- I hate driving into Dallas. My spotting is just light so light its only on the tp..and it is brown.. jason told me not to worry so much but he seems to forget the past easier than I do... hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## waiting2012

Wow what a dream Nicole!! Reliving a past life??? That is odd... glad your dd is ok in real life hun, I can't imagine how scary that was..
Andi-if the spotting gets worse I will call. Reading up and everything says between the glob of cm and the spotting could be the mucous plug forming.. hope that is what it is.. 
I'm more nauseas today but wondering if thats the bug jason and adrian had or m/s.. it happened last night too while in bed but it eased up till the morning where as jason and adrian puked nonstop with the crud.. so probably more likely m/s.. as i'm hungry and nauseas.. lol


----------



## waiting2012

Stopped at Chic-fil-a-- yummm... bathroom stop and spotting GONE! :happydance: plus my nausea is at bay since eating.. now to get back to where we need to be..lol


----------



## TandA08

Has anybody heard from Amanda? Her baby is due in the next couple weeks, isn't it?? I sent her a PM 2 or 3 weeks ago and never heard back from her. I wonder how she is doing!

Steph, I just noticed your due date on your ticker... that was Emma's due date! I sure hope this one sticks for you!!


----------



## waiting2012

Ya know I saw she was online a few days ago but she never posted.. I'm not sure if she was just overwhelmed or if something happened.. :shrug: I hope all is ok with her.. and I got to thinking about that when I was going through all my pics on the computer.. I think the date on yours or Jenns bfp pic was the same day too.. funny isn't it?? ;)

Feeling GREAT right now.. should have tinkled back at the drs office but wasn't thinking..lol.. no nausea, so my chicken sandwich hit the spot! Adrian's top curve is now 38 degrees and her bottom curve is 35 degrees. I'll post pics of her xrays when I can get on my computer..she goes back in 6 months for another visit.. we still don't know if spinal surgery will be avoided yet- time will tell on that one.. sitting in traffic.. 
Today is also my 12 yr anniversary.. damn seems like forever! Lol


----------



## waiting2012

I hope everyone is having a good "hump" day... I wish my day was going better than it is...:nope: I'm so sick and tired of having to come here and be a grump and feel pity-wo'....:nope: I did call in to the doctor's who's only advice to me at this point considering what I know and what I've dealt with--is to try and put my feet up today and see if my spotting stops--OH YEAH--forgot to mention--got home last night and it was back after nothing since lunch time and it was bright red. Spotting only and nothing on my pad all night, but spotting all the same... I called my boss this am (who is on FB) and told her I was sick with the same bug that Jason and Adrian have--I didn't want to tell her that I was probably m/c'ing again--they seen me through 3 now, and I didn't want to feel or hear the "oh, I'm so sorry" when it came to that. I've had some cramping but its like _____ O ______ (ok you are probably wondering WTH?--I did that because that is like "where" my cramping is--its not all over just like where the O is...LOL) Almost feels like my cervix is trying to open up but isn't, I don't know..I checked my cp and it was high/med/closed but there was brownish/red blood there.. Sucks because I couldn't even have sex with my hubby last night on our anniversary and it's been almost a week and an a half since I let him.. I know he's getting fustrated with that--but he'll be happy about everything when it's threw I'm sure. :growlmad: I'm not even wasting my money on more hpts, and tomorrow I will go back to work--can't afford to miss another day after missing a half day yesterday and not being there today. I've kept pretty busy with my games today and I guess I just need to get over this and move on. Please, PLEASE, PLEASE, don't say "I'm sorry" or anything else about it--it is what it is.. I can get pg, can't stay that way--going to ask my doctor when it's all finished to please put me on some sort of b/c until the summer time in which we look to more perminent b/c measures. I just don't understand why? Why are there ladies like Andi, who can't get pg but do EVERYTHING to get that way but nothing works, and then there are those like me who don't have to do anything but have sex at some random opportune time in the month and get knocked up but m/c before 12 weeks.. I mean, we both have had children, so something worked a long time ago, what went wrong? Why? I'm done venting... Its stupid to vent over something so petty...But I do feel a lot better having done so. And its not that I've lost faith, ect...Its just its time to face the reality of the situation. 

I mentioned yesterday I was going to post pics of Adrian's xrays..I will do so at the end of this post. I'm really not sure when I'll be on again here, and I don't want to take my tickers down but I don't want to look them on a daily basis either.. I've pushed my other losses so far out of my mind that I vaguely remember when due dates would have been ect, but I don't want to forget this one..I guess in some ways it is the "Last" just not the way I wanted. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


Xray on the left was yesterdays--curves are 38/39 degrees on top and 34/35 degrees on the bottom.. I know I posted them on FB so if you've already seen them..sorry. She is no longer wearing her brace as we are past that point..We go back in May for more xrays and we'll be monitored and hopefully surgery can be avoided a bit longer if not all together..I'm honestly not sure if they'll be able to put it off--she was already saying this morning she has quite a bit of constant pain in her back with or without the brace on. 

Lots of Love ladies... Sorry to be such a downer today.. Going to find something for lunch and take a nap.


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone:flower:

Steph, I know you don't want the "I'm sorrys" from anyone and I understand. Just know that we're here for you and we care. I hope things improve, hon and you feel better soon.:hugs:

So sorry about your scary dream, Nicole. Must have really freaked you out when your daughter was choking after such a dream! I'm glad she's okay, though.

Well, I had bloodwork done when I went for my blood pressure check last week and they said today that it looks like my hormones are imbalanced and that I probably do have PCOS. No ultrasound or anything, just going by hormone levels. My blood sugar level was also very slightly elevated and she said it might be like that due to the PCOS as well. It's not in the diabetic range or anything, though, so that's good Anyway, the doctor went ahead and prescribed Metformin and I should have it in a few days. I'm really hoping it will help regulate my cycles and help me ovulate more often...she said it would maybe even help with losing a few poundsThe doctor will be gone for 4 weeks, but the nurse said after she comes back I'm supposed to set up an appointment to talk more about the PCOS with her. She might even prescribe Clomid for me at that point...I'm not sure. But at least things are moving forward a bit and I wanted to share.

Love and :hugs: everyone.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Steph....I would ask for referral to fertililty doctor...they would find out the REAL cause of the babies not sticking for you and would do every measure they could to save a pregnancy. They don't just handle infertile couples the handle the ones who get pregnant an nothing stays put....so it might be an option to talk about! 

As for us we are just trying to get all the paperwork finished for this adoption that seems to be dragging its self passed the Christmas mark now...our luck they would give them to us Christmas day an we'd be screwed with nothing to give them or get them...I haven't even asked if we could possibly buy them a couple small things and send or what not :( but I want to...ya know?!?! They could possibly be ours soon! 

Anyways just lots of stress and apparently Soy makes you spot and bleed soo well I'm just bleeding/spotting along....it hasn't stopped yet...gahhhhh! Anyways hubby has new meds I can't remember the name but it supposed to help men fertility :) we shall see if this works its gonna be funny as crap!!

I'm so sorry about your bleeding hunny put your legs up an rest as much as possible :( so sorry hunny!


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> I hope everyone is having a good "hump" day... I wish my day was going better than it is...:nope: I'm so sick and tired of having to come here and be a grump and feel pity-wo'....:nope: I did call in to the doctor's who's only advice to me at this point considering what I know and what I've dealt with--is to try and put my feet up today and see if my spotting stops--OH YEAH--forgot to mention--got home last night and it was back after nothing since lunch time and it was bright red. Spotting only and nothing on my pad all night, but spotting all the same... I called my boss this am (who is on FB) and told her I was sick with the same bug that Jason and Adrian have--I didn't want to tell her that I was probably m/c'ing again--they seen me through 3 now, and I didn't want to feel or hear the "oh, I'm so sorry" when it came to that. I've had some cramping but its like _____ O ______ (ok you are probably wondering WTH?--I did that because that is like "where" my cramping is--its not all over just like where the O is...LOL) Almost feels like my cervix is trying to open up but isn't, I don't know..I checked my cp and it was high/med/closed but there was brownish/red blood there.. Sucks because I couldn't even have sex with my hubby last night on our anniversary and it's been almost a week and an a half since I let him.. I know he's getting fustrated with that--but he'll be happy about everything when it's threw I'm sure. :growlmad: I'm not even wasting my money on more hpts, and tomorrow I will go back to work--can't afford to miss another day after missing a half day yesterday and not being there today. I've kept pretty busy with my games today and I guess I just need to get over this and move on. Please, PLEASE, PLEASE, don't say "I'm sorry" or anything else about it--it is what it is.. I can get pg, can't stay that way--going to ask my doctor when it's all finished to please put me on some sort of b/c until the summer time in which we look to more perminent b/c measures. I just don't understand why? Why are there ladies like Andi, who can't get pg but do EVERYTHING to get that way but nothing works, and then there are those like me who don't have to do anything but have sex at some random opportune time in the month and get knocked up but m/c before 12 weeks.. I mean, we both have had children, so something worked a long time ago, what went wrong? Why? I'm done venting... Its stupid to vent over something so petty...But I do feel a lot better having done so. And its not that I've lost faith, ect...Its just its time to face the reality of the situation.
> 
> I mentioned yesterday I was going to post pics of Adrian's xrays..I will do so at the end of this post. I'm really not sure when I'll be on again here, and I don't want to take my tickers down but I don't want to look them on a daily basis either.. I've pushed my other losses so far out of my mind that I vaguely remember when due dates would have been ect, but I don't want to forget this one..I guess in some ways it is the "Last" just not the way I wanted. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> 
> View attachment 522907
> Xray on the left was yesterdays--curves are 38/39 degrees on top and 34/35 degrees on the bottom.. I know I posted them on FB so if you've already seen them..sorry. She is no longer wearing her brace as we are past that point..We go back in May for more xrays and we'll be monitored and hopefully surgery can be avoided a bit longer if not all together..I'm honestly not sure if they'll be able to put it off--she was already saying this morning she has quite a bit of constant pain in her back with or without the brace on.
> 
> Lots of Love ladies... Sorry to be such a downer today.. Going to find something for lunch and take a nap.


HUGE HUGE (((HUGS))) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Your in my prayers...I have had spotting on and off for 3 days and was told bluntly if I may add there is NOTHING they can do that what will be will be and is a m/c will occur they cant stop it..Let nature takes its course....I am getting a new dr to say the least..I am here for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

What is it with women in this group having middle of the month babies? Nothing against it but just noticed that. Making me think this baby will come 2 weeks early in order to stay with the pattern.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL speaking of that both my boys were teh 17th of the months :) October 17, 2003 and January 17, 2009...didn't even realize it til a few hours after Trysten was born as I was still thinking in my drugged up state it was the 16th lol


----------



## armymama2012

My successful pregnancies have both been in the first week of the month and on a Monday too. This one is due on Saturday June 1st, 2013 but I'm expecting a baby on Monday, June 3rd.


----------



## armymama2012

I've announced my pregnancy on FB! I have a link to the picture I posted to announce if anyone wants to see (I understand if some people dont).


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Nicole add me to fb!! Andrea Long Thompson Crestview, Florida or Colorado University should pop up with both...


----------



## armymama2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> Nicole add me to fb!! Andrea Long Thompson Crestview, Florida or Colorado University should pop up with both...

Request sent.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks love :) awesomeness :) You make GORGEOUS babies by the way they are sooo precious :)


----------



## waiting2012

Just checking in... I hope everyoneIs doing good! Brooke-im sure all will be ok hun-you deserve it sweetie!
Beth-thats great news about the meds!! Makes me upset though that Gails prediction didn't come to be for you which brings a huge cloud of doubt about my own.. :(
It would have been nice to have a nice nttc surprise come January.. oh well.. as soon as my spotting turns to bleeding starts I will find out about the bc... 

Talk to everyone later:)


----------



## brooke1993

waiting2012 said:


> Just checking in... I hope everyoneIs doing good! Brooke-im sure all will be ok hun-you deserve it sweetie!
> Beth-thats great news about the meds!! Makes me upset though that Gails prediction didn't come to be for you which brings a huge cloud of doubt about my own.. :(
> It would have been nice to have a nice nttc surprise come January.. oh well.. as soon as my spotting turns to bleeding starts I will find out about the bc...
> 
> Talk to everyone later:)

thanks Steph :hugs::hugs::hugs: means a lot to me,I went for blood draw today so will know the level 2morrow,And also a u/s on friday.I am still spotting so my fx and I have been praying A LOT.I will message you or post.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
How are u feeling love?:hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Awww...my poor baby. She has been not feeling good for 2 days and today we saw red spots on the back of her throat. Not sure if it's strep or just a viral sore throat but we will let her rest all she wants. She also spiked a 102.7 temp today. Poor little girl.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So sorry :( hope she feels better soon :hugs: 

My day yesterday was so horrible :( We were supposed to get a reference for the adoption and the doctor wouldn't give us one (Ty's doctor) So sat there bawling and of course its the only time I took Tyler by myself. I was a wreck...then left my cell phone at home so I had no one to call when I was so upset hours from home.....was AWFUL....but things are better today I wrote a letter to our case worker last night and she said she is going to submit everything they might can bypass the referral at the moment and maybe get one later down the road....so we shall see if he's outta his pissy mood at the next docs appt lets just pray Tyler continues doing well in school....and doesn't get suspended anymore since the ONCE (when he did) only ONCE and the doctor says thats the reason he doesn't want Tyler having siblings at the moment....are you kidding me? :( Wish I could have my own so I didnt have to adopt really but the case worker told us today that that same family member is causing issues again and they are having to legally do things the hard way with the courts....like she wants the girls back but they won't let her so its another long few months of working that side of things out as well....sooo its hung up anyways so my day today is a little better....I still have knots in my stomache as most of you know we've spend over a few thousand dollars on this adoption....I duno how much more I can take...wish it would just hurry on up.....


----------



## brooke1993

My numbers were 97,558 so the dr said no need for a ultrasound @ this time and will do another draw tomarrow am just to make sure its going up..I am still spotting but my dr said all seemed ok and I did get to hear the heartbeat it was 124 today <3
I hope all is well with u ladies sorry i didnt read i am so tired and my back is killing me.Hugs


----------



## armymama2012

Well, no more MS since i hit 13 weeks but now I have round ligament pains whenever I am on my feet for more than 5 minutes plus last night I got hit by the worst cold ever and could barely sleep. Not to mention my daughter has been running a fever off and on for 3 days. Ugh...


----------



## armymama2012

So I'm not even 15 weeks yet and I'm having almost painful elvic pressure tonight that goes all the way through to my butt bone. Anyone had this? I wonder if the baby is laying on a muscle or something.


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies,How is everyone?Kind of quiet here.I am still spotting and having some pressure but the dr said as long as my pain stays at a 5 or below its ok....Makes me wonder but its like a 3 IF it gets to a 5 I will go to the ER.Well I wanted to drop in went for secong blood draw this am will know the results tomarrow.Hugs and Luv,Brooke <3


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Nicole I would say might be sciatic nerve but if it continues I'd bring it up to the docs! 

Brooke I hope the spotting goes away really soon! I can't wait to hear your numbers I bet they are AWESOME!!

Steph hope your okay we MISS YOU!!!!!!!!!

As for me....just having horrible cramps :( but no clue whats happening maybe the Follistim wasn't too great of an idea.....It hurts...but I'll live if it gets worse I'll call my PCM since the fertility doc is done with me pretty much :( oh wells!


----------



## daisy74

I see Andy is also over here may I join in?


----------



## armymama2012

announcing: I felt my baby move last night!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awesome Nicole :) thats amazing :)

Daisy of course you can!!! Steph says the more the merrier ;)


----------



## brooke1993

Andi as u know I dont know you @ all BUT I had a dream last night that a lady called me named Andrea and said she was from BNB and needed to talk bc she was pregnant and didnt want to tell her DH yet.....WEIRD I know but wanted to share!!!!!!


----------



## brooke1993

P.S This spotting is making me feel crazy :( :( I just want my numbers already Monday cant come soon enough.I have been taking HPT and they are all dark but they would be even if something was wrong :shrug:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ya know I spotted for months with both of my boys :) an they are just fine ;) hang in there and hopefully you'll get your answer soon I have a great feeling that everything is okay :)

Your dream is kinda funny I had a lady last month on my thread tell me she dreamt I was pregnant with a girl...although I didnt get pregnant that cycle I think its kinda funny!!

This cycle is MUCH different and I have no clue when I O'd if I let FF do my cross hairs it puts them at me O'ing on CD 15 but there is no way thats possible because of my positive OPK on CD10 there is no way I didnt O for 5 days after my positive...and plus my cervix has been closed...so I think I'll just keep the override thing up! I know my body more than this stupid thing does I think if I'd have had a few more temps in I'd have a definite answer on why it did that :) I duno but I'm happy with 5 dpo!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...nothing much here going on. I did get my Met. in the mail today, though, so I'm glad I can start taking it...hopefully it will help with ovulation!:thumbup:

Nicole, that's great news! I know how amazing those first movements are:cloud9:

Andi, I hope this will be it for you and Brooke had her dream for a reason:winkwink:

Brooke, I spotted a good bit with my first son and my doc said it was very normal and should stop by the end of the first trimester. I had no problems with it and it stopped shortly afterwards. Hope you get good numbers today!

Steph, I hope you're doing okay. Big hugs to you:hugs::kiss:


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome Daisy! :hugs: Congrats are your new bundle to be! How wonderful!!! :happydance:

Andi, Beth, Nicole and Brooke--I finally feel ok' with being here, and will try once again to be here even though we aren't trying anymore..

A lot went on during the time of this last loss--Wes broke up with Taylor :( but it was for the best, although it broke my heart to see him hurt...And I am beginning to hate this time of year more and more..I see pics of everyone's babies (and younger kids) with Santa on FB and I look at the kids at my work and it is just a reminder that one of my losses could be the same age as those kids..then some idiot goes and murders a bunch of children that could be the same age too, and my heart just breaks.. We are just going with the flow, and we dtd when I feel like it, which has only been twice and that was a few days ago.. I hate not wanting to dtd, but I don't want to because I don't want a baby to come of it since it seems to happen so easily for us. my heart just can't take it anymore. 

I hope everyone is doing well.. and that there will be more :bfp:s soon! :winkwink:


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, I'm glad you're doing a little better. I know it must be really hard having so many reminders everywhere you look. I hope things continue to improve and good things come your way, hon:hugs:

Nicole, congrats on feeling the baby move...such an exciting time:cloud9:

Andi and Brooke, I hope you girls are doing okay, too:hugs:

AFM, starting my second week on the Met. so today I increase the dose to 2 pills a day. I'm really hoping it will start helping. I've heard of a lot of women getting pregnant within months of starting it, so FX'd I'll be one of them:thumbup:

Big:hugs: everyone


----------



## armymama2012

I pray the Metformin will work for you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm here I'm here just waiting on AF to show up of course :( stupid body of mine.....

I dunooooo....here are my tests from FMU this morning....
 



Attached Files:







aspromised2.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brooke1993

I have been feeling very tired but wanted to say hi and send hugs


----------



## waiting2012

Beth--I hope the Met helps hun!!

Brooke--wow..11 weeks already~guess that is where I would be getting to..But.. :( Its ok... Just have to make it to June, and then get Jason in for a snip and clip. LOL..

Andi--I'm not sure I'm liking those test strips hun.. :/ Seems I see lines on all of them, but your chart shows that your on CD1... I hope you didn't get dud's hun.. :hugs: do you think the soy helped or hurt this time around? I was just wondering. I'm not taking anything right now, although I should probably get back on the steroids since my joints and hands are getting stiff and unbearable again.. 

We've bd'ed a few times this week--but I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter, and God knows I don't want anything to come of it.. I had called my dr several times about getting ortho-tryclene (I used it before and liked it) and got told they called the rx in, but then when I called back, I got told the dr needs to review my past labs, yadda yadda and this last time they reminded me about needing to come back in February as originally planned for my yearly pap, and more labs..WA-F'ing-HOO... I am seriously considering finding another dr. only problem is--he's the only actual OB/GYN that will take medicaid if I do get and stay pg before June... I guess if it doesn't happen and we go ahead with the snip/clip--I won't worry about my cycles and he and the rest of the ob/gyns can kiss the opportunity to see my chi-chi goodbye...:rofl::rofl::rofl:
As far as when I expect AF--I'm guessing sometime between christmas and the 1st.. Yippee... What a way to spend the holidays...:rofl:


----------



## TandA08

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays whichever you all believe!!

I've been so busy...and Steph I duno if the Soy works or doesn't we are doing one more cycle a lot higher dosages than last cycle and other herbal products as well. The lumps I had under my arms are gone thanks to my antibiotic docycycline....Just hope they stay away I feel feel tender in and around my arms...so I'm not sure what will come of all of it but I will make a follow up appt when they open back up. 

Nothing new from me....just waiting to Ovulate LOL how exciting!! Maybe we'll get a New Years baby :) It'll be a little after New Years but I guess ya never k now :)

How are all of you doing?? Steph I hope they get you sorted soon and I do agree a new doc might not be a bad idea since they SUCK! lol


----------



## armymama2012

We're doing good here. Money is very very tight due to traveling and having to buy a flight for DH to go back to NY. 

Our daughter is now in a toddler bed and has been pacifier free for 7 days!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awesome on the toddler bed an no binky ;) thats rough at first sometimes but our youngest did really well with it all :) glad yours is doing good too!!!

Santa came an I think its almost bedtime for us, I'm exhausted!

Steph hope you're having a safe trip back home tonight!! Be safe!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## brooke1993

*

Merry Christmas to YOU ALL*​
:xmas7::xmas6::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas9::xmas9:

I am officially in my 2nd trimester today :)


----------



## waiting2012

:xmas7: :xmas9: :xmas8: :xmas10: :xmas16: :xmas6:

MerryChristmas!!

Andi--I hope the soy does the trick! 2013 has to be the year sweetie! For you and for Beth!!

Brooke--Congrats on the 2nd Trimester milestone!! :happydance:

Nicole--Hope your Christmas with the dh has been a great one! :kiss:

As for me--AF didn't arrive on Xmas eve or today--so I'm guessing it'll be the 1st as I originally thought... Hoping out bd days didn't 'catch' anything...:dohh: Been feeling crampy the last few days and my back has been aching aweful--being in the car and sleeping on an air matress for 2 days didn't help either... But I'll be sure to let ya'll know if anything 'new' and wonderful (yeah, right) happens...LOL... Love ya'll and hope your Christmas's are going wonderful! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm spotting again :( but I think its the stress of all the damned tornados....we are in a Severe Thunderstorm Warning at the moment praying the kids go to sleep an dont wake up with the thunder being so loud!

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/photo.php?v=10200265647749842 An hour away :( In Mobile, AL :(


----------



## armymama2012

Awwww....I'm sorry Andi. Thats tough to deal with. I'm sure it's just stress.

Well it was a good Christmas until I woke up from a nap and our 20 month old has the runs, low fever, and no appetite. Hoping its just from teething but will definitely be pushing fluids the next 3 days to be sure.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

We will be okay...I might not have power in the next few mins though its getting bad now :(


----------



## armymama2012

Go be safe... I will start praying.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks an hope your lil one is all better soon :( So sad when they are sick....I have a sore throat think I'm getting strep which is going around in my sons classroom where I visited the other day for a Christmas party :( soooo I'd be getting sick right about now if I got it so makes sense :( My little cousin came down from GA with her daughter an she has RSV an sounds AWFUL I urged her to take her back to the ER she was wheezing soooooo bad!


----------



## AmandaBaby

Hello Everyone!
Long time, no chat! SO sorry i've not been on the last few months, i've been so busy preparing for bubs' arrival! Well... SHE'S HERE :) Little miss Ava Isabella was born on the 16th December at 12.43am, weighing 8 pounds 13 ounces and was 54cm long :) I'm still trying to find the time to write a birth story so as soon as i'm done i'll post it! 
Well, Ava's asleep in my arms/feeding at the moment haha so it's a bit hard to type! Hope everyone is well and hope you all had a fantastic Christmas! I'll do my best to get on when I can :) xxxxxx

PS. The photo is of Ava at 1 week old :)
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-12-27 at 2.41.54 PM.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## armymama2012

Yay, welcome back Amanda! Welcome baby Ava!


----------



## bnporter81

Good to see you back Amanda! Ava is beautiful, just like her name:flower: Glad to hear you and the little one are doing well:thumbup:

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. We all got sick 2 days before Christmas and we're just now getting back to normal:dohh: Other than that nothing really new is going on.

I'm thinking of all of you and I hope 2013 brings wonderful things for everyone:thumbup:

Big hugs:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

sorry I haven't been on.....

Congratulations Amanda!!! Ava is BEAUTIFUL!!! Love the pic :)

I've got strep an I'm sick :( feeling horrible...and well started bleeding today again enough to get on my pad :( an soak it....its old brown looking but ehhh :( ready for it to stop!


----------



## brooke1993

Amanda CONGRATS!!Love the name and she is so adorable!!!
Andi hope you feel better soon
Hello and hugs to the rest of you.How is everyone???
<3


----------



## armymama2012

I'm very tired because its tiring taking care of my sick daughter but luckily she slept through the night last night.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Who knows DH was sick last night we couldn't BD an well I was crampy an think I might have O'd :( gahhhh!


----------



## TandA08

Oh AMANDA! She is soooo BEAUTIFUL!! Congrats! Oh and she was born while I was still in Australia!! :haha:

Beautiful! Just sooo precious! Great to hear from you and thank you so so much for posting an update and pic!


----------



## armymama2012

Well looks like I wont get to see my baby or even have a check-up again til I'm almost 21 weeks. Called to see if they had recieved my records and the receptionist told me to call back in 10 days because it could take up to 15 days due to holidays! Looks like I'm going to miss 2 appointments by the time I finally see an OB again. I burst into tears when I got off the phone! I just want to see my baby!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww my goodness that is a long time :( an scary when anything can happen in the latter weeks :( I just know though that God will make it all go smoothly an nothing bad will happen :) I just know it'll be okay in my heart :) Prayers hun I know how bad you must feel right now :( 

I'm sitting here doped up an I do mean DOPED up....Got me some cough meds with Codeine in them and then Xopenex or something inhaler for my wheezing :( I didn't think I was that damn sick but I'm a step away from pneumonia GRRR...it'll be okay an I'll get over with it an things will be fine just gonna take some time :)


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, I hope you're feeling better. My family and I had a bad bug right at Christmastime and then a couple of days later I got a head cold and I've had nasty drainage from my nose down into my throat every morning:sick:Nasty stuff. So I know you must have been feeling miserable.

Nicole, I'm sorry to hear you have to wait so long for an appt. I get so tired of doctors/staff taking so long to get around to stuff and always having to call them up to check. I've been dealing with that kind of stuff for the last few days and it sure gets annoying. Hopefully you'll be able to get in soon and see your baby:flower:

Steph, I hope you're doing okay. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, hon:hugs:

Everyone have a good weekend:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well :( I'm having a bad day my thread that was like 3 years old was shut down today :( FML thanks to this girl who reported it apparently b/c she thought I reported her thread a week or so ago...HOW WONDERFUL :( In fact I never reported her :( soooo FML :( :cry: It has so many memories on that thread of how DH was deployed an piccys an FML :( :cry: some more!


----------



## waiting2012

:cloud9::cloud9:Welcome Baby Ava!!!:cloud9::cloud9:
She's absolutely precious Amanda!! 

Andi--I'm sorry they shut your thread down..That is just sucky... People shouldn't assume so much--I mean we are adults, right?? SMH....:nope:

I hope everyone is doing good--Trying to catch up a bit--I do keep up with Jenn, Nicole and Andi via FB--wish everyone had a page...LOL... 

I've been feeling rather icky--got the blasted Texas Cold.. and on top of that--AF arrived thursday with full flow and the most AWEFUL cramps..... I'm giving myself one last hoo-rah as far as ttc--well, not really ttc but going to keep a bit closer track to my bd days and such..Gail did say this would be the month our last would be conceived--lets see if she's right.:winkwink:

Going to do my best to stay away from doing tickers and such and I have 1 hpt put up--not to be used until Feb. 9th... That is the absolute latest date for my next AF date.. That puts my cycles at 36-38 days (seems to be consistant.. I figure my fertile window will be sometime around the 14th-28th.. Funny cause 13 years ago I was on the same cd, etc.. I found out I was pg with Adrian at beginning of February..Not that I want 2 kids to have to share a birthday--but it would be the last..SO WHO CARES! I'll check in when I can.. Lots of hugs and love to everyone..:hugs::hugs:

Gotto get back to my games, take my hydro for these dang cramps--feels like my uterus is being ripped apart--but I'm ok with that--each day that goes by means I'm that many days closer to my fertile window.. And like I told Andi last night ( or I think I did) NO LUPUS flares with this AF--:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: That may mean its dorminant right now! :happydance::happydance: Praying it stays that way!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:wacko:Maybe I'm so upset b/c of this :( I DUNO .....I'm so sick an crying has upset me more an the coughing is out of control...thank God for inhalers an cough meds with codeine in them.....I dunooooo but well.....Screen tilter but its there :)
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## armymama2012

I see it Andi! Love you hun. Sorry about your other thread. Message me on here or FB anytime you like.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks Nicole I hope your better than you were....I hate being sick tooooo!! I hope and PRAY all of us feel better soon..whatever this crap is going around its HORRIBLE!


----------



## waiting2012

:thumbup::thumbup:

I def think its the start to something beautiful hun! :happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Lets try again...LOL:haha::happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

I had tweaked it for ya so it was showing more--but damn computer...


----------



## waiting2012

:kiss:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL Thanks sweetie :hugs: Its gonna be okay :( it has to be....I'm cramping so bad in my back tonight :( I duno can't even sleep then...well I have cellulitis or spider bite or something again going to ER tomorrow an gonna mark tonight with a pen where the red is an tomorrow if its worse I'll definitely have it looked at :( somethings wrong....inside of me seems I can't kick anything lately!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm not coughing as bad but the pressure is pretty bad lately.


----------



## waiting2012

I just wanted to check in ya'll... Nicole--I hope it gets better sweetie! Have you thought about the possibility that 'sprout' is breech? I had the WORST pressure when walking or sitting and I just had this feeling something wasn't right--Adrian was breech and the docs kept telling me she'd turn--problem was she had a foot down in my cervix--so no turning for her--I told em'...LOL 

Andi--any word yet about the spots? I hope they figure something out hun...Any new tests???? :)


----------



## armymama2012

Well the baby is head down already and pushing on my cervix.


----------



## waiting2012

Its possible she's turned on ya... what you describe sounds to familiar with what I had with Adrian... :s and they swore she was head down... I don't know hun...maybe try putting your feet up or laying with a pillow between your knees... :hugs: I hope it gets better for ya sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

I cant sleep on my side, tried but didnt work. Well we saw on ultrasound that the baby was head down. I can always tell where the baby is because of the hard spot the baby forms. DH is claiming the baby as a boy.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

New test was :bfn: today so guessing those were evaps ;)


----------



## armymama2012

Neither me or my daughter slept well last night. She threw up her dinner around 5 am so cleaning that up and hanging out around the house today.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm sorry shes sick....I'm still almost 3 weeks later HACKING UP A LUNG...grrrrrrr!!! Ready for this crap to pass.....


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah I'm coughing a lot too. No longer producing anything (tmi). She has the flu. Diarrhea, low grade fever, and throwing up. Had the same thing in March right around my birthday.


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry to hear ya'll are feeling so icky! :hugs: Its not much different around here... Jason has had a constant cough and I noticed that I've got a sinus infection but it seems to be on just one side... Weird...LOL... 
Still cramping too--I guess I shouldn't complain because that means my body is getting rid of any old stuff in there...I figure I've got about 10 days before the old fertile cycle starts again...And Jason has an interview in the morning for a job that will probably work him 70-90 hrs a week according to the boss man he already spoke to so who knows if we'll manage to get the bd days down or not.. Either way just going with the flow (no pun intended) LOL... Going to head onto bed--I have to get up and get Adrian ready for school in the AM in time for the bus even though I don't go in till 9:30... Talk to everyone later, and try to have a good evening ladies.. :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yep tomorrow is back to school here to an new job for me.....hope I get to keep it its a like PROCESS you have to go through to see if they keep you....its gonna be a "battle" for it I know for sure...gonna just do my best and be honest with the managers! :) Things might get a little better....man :( I hope we all get better soon...I think mine has to be sinus :( my jaws an teeth hurt :( an feel like my heads gonna explode, when I talk I can hear myself in my head :( its just craziness....I can't make a doc appt. they never answer the phones or never have appts. Tomorrow night I might head back to the ER when I get home....not sure I can take much more of this plus DH is gonna be working 12 hours a day now...so I will get to see him approx. 10 hours...and at least 9ish of that he'll be sleeping so em :( 1 hour a day...FML! At least it isn't during my fertile time LOL~!~ I'd be cursing someone out :( so sorry about that Steph that your schedule is fooooodged up LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Well..Got up this morning--got the kids up and ready for school--then the bus never showed up..I called the school--it rang and rang and rang..mmmmm..Got online to the school's website--TEACHER INSERVICE...WTH??? Anyhow...the kids went back to bed..and I got an extra 30 minutes of sleep...Cramped awefully bad this am but my bleeding stopped with just a bit of spotting..I kept thinking--man I haven't been this normal in AGES! :rofl: (my cycle is usually 7 days bleed but on day 5 bleeding stops or just spotting then day 6 I bleed some more and day 7 spotting to nothing..) Jason had his interview and was told they'd let him know by the end of the week so he's going wednesday to get his school books--otherwise if he waits to see if they call--he may not get his books in time for school if they decide NOT to hire him... I hope they do call but then again--yeah, don't want to fook up my fertile days...LOL... I hope everyone is doing good.. Big hugs ladies! :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

I felt 4 kicks from the outside today while I was sitting down reading to our daughter! Yay!

Here is my favorite of the several 19 week bump pics I took:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9231.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry you had awful cramping Steph but yay for being more regular! Still dont know if the records got to my midwife yet because I called and the medical records department had closed so they are supposed to call me tomorrow.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww what an adorable bump!! Steph glad your on a more schedule with AF now :) but sorry bout the horrid cramping :( that is no fun!!


----------



## waiting2012

Love the bump Nicole!! So cute! It is def the best feeling when you can feel those kicks and squirms...Even as a big girl--I thought it so awesome to watch both the kiddos pushe themselves up and roll over.. :)

Andi--hope you are feeling better hun--seems like so much going on again in such a short time.. :( It has to get better!

As for this AF--as long as that witch packs her shit and gets--I'll be fine..today is CD 6 and went all day with nothing but a few spots on the tp and then went to the bathroom after dinner--full out bleeding again and even a small clot--probably the last of it as I was having some really weird left sided cramps today--no O cramps either--but like something trying to come "loose" cramps...Thats all normal for me when my AF _is_ normal..LOL...Tomorrow it should come to an end and we can commence babymaking and another LONG 2 ww as my fertile period will have yet to begin and no telling for sure when it will begin...I thought about getting OPKs, but that means trying to hard for me..I just want to bd every other day or at least 2-3x per week and go from there.. I don't want to feel like I'm trying so hard--if it happens--yay, if it doesn't--no big deal..I've decided I'm abolutely done wanting it so much--a little reverse psychology--but I'm not sure how that works if the mind says it but the heart knows better...LOL...
Going to head to bed and watch tv with the hubby..Hope ya'll have a good night.. :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm okay :( my heads throbbing an feel like I'm gonna start vomiting any minute. DH is on nights 7pm to 7am :( so no chance of getting back to the doctor anytime soon :( I want to go but have no one to watch the kids. I didn't get the job today its a long story :( but I might get it just have to get a class done first...grrr....anyways I'm off gonna go lay down an pray I don't get sick :( My head feels like its gonna spit my brain out any moment :( I just took some Tylenol praying it works!


----------



## armymama2012

Well baby is on my left side, I can tell by the hardness. Having some light cramping on my right side. Also feel like I am being shredded with a toenail or fingernail from the inside. It literally feels like a scalpel is moving down all the left side of my abdomen.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Its because your all baby!! 

i'm on the way to the ER moms on her way to sit with the boys tonight horrid headache, stiff painful neck....and well I've been sick over 2 weeks I can't take this headache tho its the worst one I've ever had...very nauseated as well....so I go to Web MD an well says neck pain go to the ER an thats where I'm going LOL


----------



## armymama2012

Praying for you! Get better girl!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

FINALLY got some antibiotics this time!! I have bronchitis an bad sinus infection :( which was causing my neck pains....just glad it wasn't the worst outcome with a stiff/sore neck could have been A LOT worse :(


----------



## armymama2012

Well I've never seen a male OB before. This guy supposedly has 23 years experience and good reviews. Appointment is set for the 24th @ 2:30 p.m. Wont get my ultrasound til probably 2 weeks later but oh well, at least I'm not so aannoyed anymore.


----------



## brooke1993

Andrea feel better soon ((hugs))
Nicole Awww loving that baby bump!!!I plan to get a picture up of mine soon.
Steph How are you?I have been praying for u hun xoxoxo 
The rest of u I didnt mention How are you all???This thread is 2 quiet come on ladies!!! <3


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies I haven't said much....but well....I guess I had a bunch of faulty crap tests...here they are:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=87764

Gonna get a FRER tomorrow but I know its gonna be neg. as last night my Wondfo was stark white...no hint of anything....grr stupid tests no more of those I'm not buying anymore an not peeing on anymore GRRR lol!

Brooke how are you :hugs: :hug: 

I've missed you ladies!! I'm still SICK!!! I think honest in my heart its the FLU I can't kick it!


----------



## waiting2012

Nicole--I hope you get to feeling better hun :hugs:

Andi--I know this is the damdest thing--but I read through a post in the testing section about using your blood on an hpt--you mix it with a little water (to thin it out so it moves down the test) (or you can use saliva)--a few women had done this and the ladies who were indeed pg--got positive tests--and the ones that AF showed up for--they got def negative tests--might be worth a try--can't hurt... ;)
Thinking of trying it myself when I get closer to Feb..Just for shits and giggles--what it can hurt anyways??? LOL...Let me know if you try hun... I do see lines on your tests though..:)
Brooke--I'm so glad things are going good for you hun! :hugs: I'll try to update more tomorrow...Have games to catch up on so I can get to bed plus its "our bd day" for our every other day schedule.. I dreamed thursday night that I got my pos bfp and we made it all the way through to delivery... I'm sure it's just my brain in overdrive thinking that it should happen this month--but who knows.. LOL... We'll know come the 6th of Feb.. And I'm going to be a "MiMi" in June! Its not Wesley's but he loves the girl (He met her 2 maybe 3 years ago and tonite she went to dinner and the mall with us) She is having a girl as far as we know--and Wes is being very supportive...I know its not going to be my biological grandchild but close enough for me.. ;) She picked out the name Lydia for her too... That's going to be one spoiled little girl! ;)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww CONGRATS MIMI :) awesome news!!


----------



## waiting2012

Yeah--Thanks Andi! I am just a wee bit excited...LOL... It is nice to look at little baby clothes again, and know that soon very soon--we are going to have a baby to hold again.. I was told no cheetah print--Hahahaha--I told Victoria (she goes by Zoey though--she hates her name...) that what happens while she's with Paw-Paw and MiMi--she has no control! :rofl:..They had the CUTEST little outfit in black and hot pink with cheetah print and ruffle skirt for 0-3 months that said "Diaper Diva" in silver sparkles.. Jason told her he found a pair of pink infant cowboy boots...LOL.. I keep thinking--man, what if Gail is right and we conceive this month--I'll have a grandbaby and baby 4 months apart! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: But I'm up for it--they'll be the most spoiled kids around either way! ;)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well AF is here 2-4 days early...how wonderful :(


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Andi..I'm sorry hun.... BIG HUGS!! I wonder though about your tests sweetie.. I mean you'v ordered them loads of times and we've ALL seen the faint lines on them and then they go negative right before your AF appears--is it possible with the bad, bad cramping and stuff that you have with your Af that they are 'chemical pgs'... Could you be getting pg just not staying pg...If that is what it is--then ya need to get checked out hun--I'm sure there has got to be something they can do for it... I know the hell I've been through but you've got a few more resources than I've had.. I didn't want to bring it up cause I didn't want to make you more sad or upset than you are seeing AF is here, but I thought it was time hun... No one can have that much luck with batch after batch after batch of bad tests--there's just no way sweetie..I just want to make sure you talk to your doctor about it hun..I love ya, and only want the best for ya sweetie!

:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I duno no pain this AF...and its just spotty brown blood but my temps so low I just figure its AF arrived....they wouldn't do anything anyways Steph my doc didn't wanna see me again til I could afford IVF :( ehhh :( Oh well I'm done w/ trying to be honest just gonna be happy with what God has given us for now.....

Went to a birthday party today an this lil girl took right up with us.....and made me want a little girl sooooo bad...I honestly cried and wished she was for adoption LOL I had this "immediate bond" with that little girl and she loved Jason...her parents dropped her off an we never saw them...but she was a doll :) Made me feel really good and made me wish and pray that we still get the girls although its not a high chance as of right now it soon could be :)


----------



## waiting2012

Sweetie..:hugs:..I know, I know, I know... The pain is always just there under the surface and when you think everything is ok--something makes the pain resurface....It'll get better hun..We will get through this too.....

I have pretty much my focus into lil Lydia and what we need to do since the kids are going to get married in May before she arrives so she'll have Wesley's last name... <3..I've got u/s pics too from her today and added my own personal touch them..Fixin to post em'...


----------



## waiting2012

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow....he was almost marrying Taylor now he's marrying this girl I HOPE this one is RIGHT this time :) PRAYING.....but ya know Jason and I were married and everything was the same we gave Trysten his last name and J signed the birth certificate :) Thas how we did it and look where we are :) its wonderful :)


----------



## waiting2012

Yeah, I know...All the drama that went on with Taylor and he's known Zoey for almost 3 years..We fought them talking and stuff because they met at UBH (behaivoral hospital) and they werent supposed to exchange contact info but did anyways.. After Taylor broke it off with Wesley and he went back to talking to Zoey--we just decided there was no point in fighting it--he was absolutely going to be with her and move out to be with her.. We told him it would be better for her to move to Bowie then we could help them out and then Jason said they could live here with us but they had to be married--he wasn't going to let them 'shack' up in our house and if they were going to be together and if Wesley was going to take up the responsibility of being the dad--though its not his--they needed to be married otherwise we didn't want him to sign the birth certificate.. I guess they were meant to be together..She was willing to move to Bowie, and she said yes to getting married so that they can be a real family.. :)


----------



## waiting2012

Looking at your chart Andi--is it possible that's an implantation dip and spotting your having? I guess we'll know tomorrow if the temp goes up tomorrow, right..?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thats awesome :) Again it worked for me and Jason ;) I know it'll work for them :) FAITH :)


----------



## waiting2012

Thank You Andi! <3<3<3

I have lots of that!! FaItH! Can't leave home without it!...

On a personal note--I had another dream about October... It was so odd... I had gotten my bfp and we were waiting for the baby to get here... I don't know why all the sudden I'm dreaming of "our" baby... But I hope its a good sign and Gail was right about this month...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

FX for you....my bleeding picked up really good today....awful....but at least it'll be over with in a few more days as heavy as it is now....blahhhh....feel like cruddddd....on a better note coughing spells are down to only few times a day :) thank God...we are finally getting somewhere...I still don't feel great but I do have energy to at least get out of bed, cook, clean a little, and take care of the kiddos :) PROGRESS :) 

I duno maybe it was chemical.....I duno....those lines are definitely on those tests...but then again maybe just evaps :( stupid tests I don't trust them I should have went an got a FRER the night of the positive ones...but didn't have the money for it then....

Trysten's bday party is this coming weekend :) he's gonna be 4 on Thursday :( :cry: my baby is growing up!! He asked tonight at Olive Garden he says "Mom, can I still be your baby?" I said WELL OF COURSE :) You're always mommas baby!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls, how are you?

Andi, I hope you're feeling better and I'm sorry AF showed. Big:hugs: Lots of big birthday wishes for your little man:cake::bunny:I hate how fast kids grow up sometimes...my little ones will be 3 and 4 in July. I love watching how much they've changed and the new things they've learned, but I hate feeling like they'll be in school and grown before I know it:dohh:

Steph, congrats on having a grandbaby:happydance:I know it must be a great feeling and I bet you can hardly wait:cloud9:

Big hugs to everyone else...I hope all of the babies are doing well!:hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry, I havent been online much the last 3-4 days. I got the nasty flu bug and think I lost 2 lbs from not beingable to keep anything down. I am back at full strength but my stomach doesnt like anything I eat so taking it slowly. DH is now overseas. Got a call from him 2 hours ago. Nice to hear his voice but sad to know that he is in dangerous territory over there. 

My appointmnet with the male OB is set for next Thursday the 24th at 2:30 p.m. Nervous but Dh requested that I switch to a female OB directly after that appointment so I have no clue if or when I'll get another scan. 

Oh, and the most upsetting thing happened on Saturday! Someone stole my car! Filed a theft claim with insurance and filed a police report so now all I can do is ask for rides and hope they find the sorry sack of horse manuer who took my car.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OMGOSH that is terrible about your car....what bull crap :( I hope they catch them soon...what would your car insurance do for that? I'd have no clue what we'd do if one of our vehicles were stolen....

Okay ladies....I'm probably gonna cry here....but I need some help!!! DH is selling his motorcycle today its $2,000 in our pocket...that means $3,500 more for IVF....how can I talk him into letting me use that money to do IVF without him freaking out about it. We really need to pay off other bills at the moment...but I really would love to have my last child now I don't wanna wait til Trysten is 6 or 8 before it can happen I don't wanna start ALL OVER again since there was 6 years between my first two....but I know he wants to pay off bills etc :( I am so close....income tax we could have the rest of the money to save up and I might have my job afterall....If he says no...I'm gonna be forever www.depressed.com## I just can't handle a NO :( I'm freaking out but the talk has to come today while we have money in hand!!! The other option is to pay off the bills we have now and to take out a loan because we'll have $400 extra a month to spend on whatever we need/want...if I get a loan my payments will be around $130 a month I can do that!!! Oh I hope he says yes and we can get the loan, or we can just use the income tax.....but persuading him oh its such a different story!


----------



## bnporter81

Nicole, I'll say an extra prayer for your hubby's safety over there. And I'm so sorry about your car. That's so awful! I hope you get it back:thumbup:

Andi, I'll be saying a prayer for you, too, when talking to your hubby about the money. My husband had a set plan to get "all his ducks in a row" and have everything paid off, yadda, yadda, yadda....I believe that paying off bills is definitely important, but I also think women have a different view of what priority is. To me, bills will always be there, but family should matter more. My husband and I have had a lot of arguments over that over the years. This last time he's not as concerned about it, but paying off bills first has definitely been a problem in the past. Maybe if he realizes that the bills still will get paid off and how important this is to you NOW...I just know life is what happens while you're busy making plans. If you put off having a baby because of financial reasons, then it will probably never happen because there will ALWAYS be something pop up:dohh:At least it has for us. Tell us how it goes, hon.:hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Insurance says they cover $30 perday or up to $900 total for a rental vehicle but not sure if I want to use it right now. Might wait a week and then if there is no news I might get a rantal but I'd still have to replace her car seat and buy another diaper bag.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

That totally sucks :( so bad...I'm so sorry.

My AF was brownish last night an all day today....I get a headache like AF is coming so I run to the bathroom an I'm gushing bright red again WTF is wrong with my body :(


----------



## armymama2012

I think (my opinion) you need to hand the issue over to the LORD. Tell him how you feel and let Him take charge. Then find something else to focus on for 3-4 months (perhaps that new job or saving for IVF?). Thats what I did. I was reding about faith in James so in JUne I gave it up to the LORD and focused on losing the last 5 lbs I wanted to lose in 2012. The Lord blessed us with a BFP at the end of September.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've already done that.....and I'm okay with no baby its all in God's timing and hands....I've given up to be honest....just letting things ride...not even on any medication other than my antibiotic now. I told DH I gave up and if God wants us to have another child then it shall be...but with DH's spermy issues and my body issues...I just don't really believe it'll ever happen. Just waiting on IVF money :(


----------



## armymama2012

For those interested here is my 21 week bump pic:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9554.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## waiting2012

2013 is going to be a good year. 2013 is going to be a good year. 2013 is going to be a good year. Do you think if I say it enough, it'll be true? 
Where to begin...LOL... Andi and Nicole know about my flu bug that I came down with tuesday night--missed 3 days of work, fever for 4 days and FINALLY, the day before I'm due to go back to work, I'm feeling a wee bit better.. BUT... There is always a BUT right.. Remember the girl I was so excited about? Yeah, the one who was going to make my son happy for the rest of his life, and seemed to be sooooo honest? SHE LIED! She F'ING LIED! She was lying about being pregnant, she was lying about being with just my son--she had 2 other boyfriends! :gun: I'm so glad I don't feel well enough to travel to her house--or I'd beat her f'ing ass! So no, not going to be a Mimi yet... Probably for the best... But man it hurts that she hurt my son like that especially what he went through just a couple of months ago.. :growlmad:

ON a positive note--I had decided to give it one more WTF try since this was the month Gail said we'd conceive.. We've dtd 1/10, 1/12, 1/14, 1/16, 1/19 (twice) & had a + OPK, 1/20 (today). Plan on dtd tomorrow and hopefully tuesday too.. My latest OPK isn't positive as yesterday's so today should the big O' day and with the feelings I've had for the last 2 days down yonder--I'm guessing the tests were right..I was worried about being sick being a problem right now--but seems just the opposite--some people mention that they had better chances because they were sick for some reason..Either way tomorrow is my 1 DPO and looking forward to counting down the days..On Feb.8th my friend is coming to pick me up and we are going to Shrevesport to stay at a casino/hotel for the weekend--so either I'll be drinking that weekend or I won't! :winkwink:

Hope everyone is doing ok... Nicole--I hope they find out stole your car hun! That is AWEFUL! Andi--I hope you got the good news you were hoping for! :)
Beth--hope all is going good with you hun! I love your pic sweetie! :)


----------



## armymama2012

Ack, I hate liars! That is just plain aweful for your son! I will pray that God leads into His life a mature girl who will be 100% honest about her past (even the bad things). 

I"m glad you are giving it another month of trying though1 Praying hard! 

AFM-Baby kicking a lot today and I love watching my daughter chase the cat (who doesnt mind much) throughout the living room. Appointment in 4 days!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow...thats crazy Steph so sorry....I'm going to call my doctor soon I'm having sleep issues.....and we didn't know why til last night DH thinks I have sleep apnea....I was totally snoring so loud I'd kinda choke myself then wake up an turn over...of course I didn't notice but apparently I'm not getting ANY REM sleep what so ever.....

The news was good news today I find out in about 2 weeks approx if we are getting those precious little girls I'm really fooking nervous...but I think we will get the news we've waited 8 almost 9 months to get now! (the same amt. of time I'd be pregnant LOL)

Anyways....another thing weird is I'm still spotting orangey tinged blood who knows why...but I really don't think I'm going to ovulate this month ...something isn't right with me...I feel it in my bones...so totally gonna go get checked out at the doc to at least find out why I'm sleeping 16 hours or so a day and being so tired all the time with no energy what so ever.....

But I'll update when I know something on the girls just a waiting game.

As most of you know the "aunt" who raised them for 2 years...well I found out why she deleted me off fb and tried to ruin our lives with lies to my caseworker....

SHE GOT DIVORCED bahahahahaha KARMA IS A B!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!! O well...she got what she deserved and I find it absolutely amuzing b/c now she definitely cannot even in any way visit or see the girls EVER again! BAHAHAHA....anyways before karma bites me for typing this...it is what it is!! :) 

Nicole your bump is ADORABLE!!!!!!!! I can't wait to find out what your having!!

Goodnight ladies gonna try to get to sleep soI can sleep all day and night!! LOL...talk to u all later :)


----------



## waiting2012

Thank you ladies :hugs:

Well, as far as the apnea goes Andi--that's an easy fix--its just a matter of getting a sleep study done.. Wes had one done--and he has sleep apnea--he has the funny looking mask to wear although he won't wear it now.. If you are sleeping that much--that's the apnea--you aren't getting enough rest.. I hope you can get things sorted out with that--it's not good on your body and the spotting--ugh..I hope that straightens out too! Keeping the prayers coming about the girls! I so hope you get them!!! :happydance:

Nicole--enjoy all those kicks hun! Won't be long and you'll be holding him or her! :)

I have to retrieve it but man, I've got a doozie for ya'll to see... With my being sick, I guess I didn't O as I thought--but man...Oh, you'll see...LOL....


----------



## waiting2012

Jan. 23 Am OPK

Last nights was the same-so I guess the big O' is either today or possibly tomorrow--NOT even in the 2 ww yet...:dohh:

Oh, well..We are going to keep bd'ing--like I said--this our last WTF' LAST TRY... :winkwink:


----------



## armymama2012

Nice OPK Steph!

Baby had a lazy day yesterday and I felt nothing all day. Today the pelvic pressure along with peeing every 10 minutes is back. I'm just glad I got to feel kicks again today. 

Appointment at 2:30 p.m. tomorrow! Hoping to get an ultrasound but who knows if they will work it in. I'm nervous/excited after not seeing an OB for 9 weeks.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Very positive OPK.....I had a positive and we only BD'd day of the positive and last night 2 days after it LOL....so who knows if we even have a chance this month....I am not buying pee sticks...so if AF never shows :) THEN I shall test no more stressing over this bull crap LOL....

Yes I've been sleeping so much its causing issues lately. It just recently happened and I just RECENTLY started snoring.....DH says I've never done it to his knowledge before. Its awful he even recorded it LOL!!! Anyways I'm on a new diet and not sure if I'm also not getting enough calories as I'm only on 1800 a day that might also be why I'm so tired going to try starting my vitamins back up again and my Vitamin D since I haven't been taking it. Another problem was my acid reflux but I think its under control as of today thank God. 

I might ask to get a test done just to make sure I'm okay though as yesterday I slept 15 hours the night before....then I came home from my moms and slept 3 hours...then went to sleep last night at around 11pm til 7:40am this morning...(mind you I slept from 4:45 to 7:45 last night....) Soooo avg sleep time yesterday since naptime was over the needed amounts by PLENTY lol...and as you guessed I'm still sleepy today. I think it might also be my iron levels since AF went so long and hard....maybe its just me needed extra rest to get blood levels back to norm. I duno...but anyways :) I'm off to finish getting dinner done hoping its finished by the time DH comes home....

Nicole I sure hope you feel better!


----------



## armymama2012

woohoo! Appointment went good. Heartrate was 154 bpm. Still hoping for a boy. No ultrasound but I get one next week sometime! Blood pressure on the lower side of normal but still okay. My fundal height is behind but I expected that. Also I've only gained 8 lbs!


----------



## waiting2012

That's great news Nicole! Can't wait to see the new u/s pics! :)

Andi--Lordy--when do you eat hun? Seems you are sleeping enough for the two of us... ;) Hopefully, we both see those :bfp:s! I'm not sure what to make of the opks--it is the first time to see one that dark, but now I'm waiting for them to be negative gosh darn it! LOL... Speaking of which--it is time to go and do this evenings..I've got a couple of more for tomorrow--but when they are gone, they are gone--then it's wait until AF is a no show..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Me too no more testing :) no more buying them DH is HAPPY!


----------



## waiting2012

Just checking in...According to CNTDWN2PG--today is 2 DPO... Tonites test wasn't as dark as they've been so that's a good thing... We didn't bd as planned yesterday and not sure we will today--Yesterday I yawned all the way home and today I have a huge lump under my chin (swelled up lymphnode)--so not sure I'm going to be up for it tonite either..SO if my tests have been off and I'm just now O'ing--Oh well... Although, cervix wise--there's no way...It was quite high tuesday/wednesday and yesterday and today it's been about medium/low... Second day of aweful heartburn and tiredness...But I doubt we did it this month..between the flu and now this aweful lymphnode--who knows...
Talk to everyone later--have a good night. :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hope the lymph node goes down :( OUCH those hurt I'd definitely get it checked out dno't want it to be infected...

Eh I've had too much drama for the day me an DH are off to bed ourselves!


----------



## armymama2012

I have a sneaking suspicion that that rash I had in December is coming back my thighs are itching like crazy and lotion barely does anything. Also think I may have a bug bite on my thigh. Doesnt look like a pimple and it seems to be swelling and its red and tender.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Could be a boil coming up :( sucky things! I would get it seen about ;) just in case....I just had like 3 of them in the matter of a month time frame irritating buggers. It hurt so bad and never looked like a pimple like the docs all thought it would....I'm probably wrong but keep an eye on it an if redness spreads I'd surely call b/c it'll need antibiotics...Just draw little bits of lines around it to know if it spreads ;) 

Emmm....well I'm utterly exhausted an I just woke up from 12 hours of sleep grrrr....I hate my body LOL...I'm gonna try an get up an do some cleaning maybe it'll wake me on up an I gottacook of course something for lunch....but I might hop on later ;) 

I miss you ladies like crazy we aren't near on here as much as we used to be! As you can see my chart looks really good :)


----------



## armymama2012

I'll find a pen and draw a circle around it. If it keeps spreading I'll go to convenient care on Wednesday or thursday. Just hoping its something simple but I've read that a lot of skin infections have proved positive for MRSA lately.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea how is it today? I hope its better Nicole!!

Emmmm I just got news on my cell phone and I'm sort of in disbelief..but the meeting for the staffing for our adoption is mid February :) I'm so stinking nervous but I suppose we will get definite dates really soon :) PRAYING....on another note I'm scared I'm gonna find out we are pregnant at the same time my temps have never gone straight up and up like they are going I'm kinda NERVOUS lol kinda hoping secretly but nervous and scared at the same time :) OHHH BOY :D


----------



## armymama2012

Yay for possibly being pregnant! Dont test until you are 2-3 days late and post a pic! 

It hasnt swollen anymore since I drew the circle so I might not have to go in to the convenient care.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm not testing until AF is due :) I have one test left ;) I found it in the cabinet...well I really found 2 but em :( omgosh pee'd on one if that makes sense LMAO :dohh: I'm so duhhhhh sometimes :)

Glad its not spreading hopefully its just nothing much :) HOPE so at least :) Just watch it, it could be a spider bite or something!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls, how is everyone?

Andi, I'm so happy to hear about the good news with the girls...I hope it all works out:flower:And lots of baby dust to you for this cycle as well. Your chart looks really good!

Nicole, I hope that place is doing better. I know I've had a staph infection before and it was so miserable. I hope it continues to go down and it will go away soon so you don't have to worry about going to the doc for it:thumbup:

Steph, I hope you're doing good as well. FX'd for you to get your sticky little bean, hon.:hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

I think its definitely going down. Probably just a spider bite. It's gone down from the size of a quarter to the size of a dime.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies....ALL IVE DONE TODAY IS :cry: and I don't know whyyyyy.....grrrrrrr stupid hormones are out of whack or something....blahhhhhhhhhhhhh..........

Glad its going down Nicole :) thats good! 

Thanks Beth hope your doing good :)


----------



## armymama2012

Update: Ultrasound tomorrow at 1:30 p.m. I'm so excited yet nervous since I havent seen my baby since 10 weeks ago other than 30 seconds in the ER 4 weeks ago.


----------



## armymama2012

Wow, that was the longest ultrasound I have ever had! Have to go back next week because the baby wouldnt let them get pictures of its spine or stomach. No gender reveal today either. Here are the best of the 8 pictures I got:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9744.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1









IMG_9748.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_9752.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awwwwwwwwwwww :) so cute ;)


----------



## armymama2012

Please pray for my friend Jodie and her baby. Her baby girl is only an hour old and having trouble breathing (I dont have the specific details). Please pray for mommy's nerves and her baby.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww will deffo be sending prayers.....so I talked Jason into tests :) and well...I SWEAR THERE IS SOMETHING ON IT!
 



Attached Files:







lightsux.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 4









omgosh.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## armymama2012

I think I see a very very faint line. Wait 2 more days and test again with FMU!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hang on took new pic ;) gonna flip it right side up ;) There we go its a shadowy ;) but when I shine light on it its PINK!

Added a couple more :

Now I'm thinking more....indent line or something :) but I do have wondfo on the way DH finally got tired of me asking to pee on something and he bought me these 2 answer tonight an then Friday I'll have WONDFO :)
 



Attached Files:







omgosh.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 7









another.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 7









another2.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, I thought I saw something in the close-up one but I'd wait til Friday and test again.

P.s-Jodie's baby girl is doing better but still struggling.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww :( I'm sorry I hope the baby gets better :(


----------



## armymama2012

Your chart looks good. A lot like mine when I got my BFP! Just need that temp to keep going up!


----------



## waiting2012

I was feeling a bit colorful..LOL... Nicole--I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your u/s pics! How precious!!:happydance::cloud9: I hope the spot on your leg is getting better hun!
Andi--Are we???? :crib:???? I could see something on your test--and we are about the same in DPO aren't we?? I figure I'm 9 DPO today.. I did use one of those .88 tests this am and got a damn shadowy line so this evening we went to Walmart and I snuck a 3 pk of FRE in the cart..I had peed at Wally world and came home and of course had to go again--shoot it was a 3 pk.. Plus I have one more .88 test to use... 
Beth--How are you hun??? Are we in the 2WW or waiting to O'?? :flower:
I hope everyone is doing good, and Andi--I can tweak those tests and see if I can get them to "pop".. :winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

There is def something on the Answer brand hun! :thumbup:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm cramping and back hurts...here are my tests today...mid day then tonights are on bottom ;) Deffo a line on the 2nd from top but figure its an evap ;) Shadowy lines on the last two :)
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## armymama2012

I dont know what to say anymore. It seems doing basically any activity that involves bending over makes me cramp up. Grocery shopping for an hour today has me in quite a bit of pain right now. 

I am thinking it was a sider bite because I noticed 2 other small things like it and a website saves you usually get 2-5 bites in a small area because they bite as they move across the body part. I"m not worried about it honestly.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I hope you feel better...could be braxton hicks ;) its not too early for those!


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks. Right now its mostly my lower back. When I exhale I sometimes get a huge bubble feeling in my lower left abdomen, kinda weird.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have no clue if it keeps bugging you tell the doctor ;) definitely don't wait!


----------



## waiting2012

Damn, Andi--that's an obvious in your face line on that test!! :happydance:!!

Nicole--have you talked to your doc about irritable uterus? I had that with Adrian--it was AWEFUL! It was like braxton hicks on steroids...UGH.. I ended up having to use breathine and terbutaline to make it be calm.. I was about 5 or 6 months when it started too... Something to check into... Big :hugs: hun!


----------



## armymama2012

Never heard of it but I will look it up.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've heard of irritable uterus that does sound like a possibility and now I wonder if I had that with Trysten...I went into early labor several times and had the shots to stop it :(


----------



## armymama2012

Geez whiz...if thats whats really going on then picking up my daughter 3-4 times aday (she weighs close to 28 lbs now I think) is probably what is pushing my body over the edge. I mean, I can limit picking her up most of the time unless it comes to bath time. We have an old ceramic bathtub and I'm so afraid of her busting her nose on it if she slips. I might have to get a kiddie table or just a vinyl tablecloth for her to eat on instead of picking her up to put her in the pack n' play for meals.


----------



## waiting2012

Nicole--That would be a good idea hun... When I was dx with it with Adrian--I wasn't allowed to lift anything or vacuum..I wasn't on bed rest, but I def wasn't allowed to lift or do anything strenous..I never realized that vacuuming could be strenous but I was told that it puts a strain on the abdomen and back muscles... Def worth making an appointment with your doc and discussing..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I agree with Steph ;) ya should deffo bring it up.....well BFN this morning and loads of cramps...my temps have flatlined...duno if thats good or bad at this point LOL...I have a feeling its no such luck an that AF is gonna hit me in a few days an drop me below cover in the next few days grr....i might bring up IUI to the fertility doc an see if he'll let us try!


----------



## waiting2012

Hey there ladies! 
Andi--IUI sounds like a good deal! I wouldn't count yourself out yet hun! Your timing with BD actually matches some of the bd days that CNTDWN2PG says for when you ovulated..I'm not sure but I think it was the sperm meets egg method... 
Nicole--hope baby J feels better or decides to cheer up hun! (Saw your post on FB) How are you feeling hun?

We were up until 3:30am..LOL... We watched "Ted", "The Possession" and "Magic Mike" last night... I think Jason liked Magic Mike more than I did....:rofl:..I could def see something more than last nights, but not sure if its really any darker than yesterday's...


----------



## armymama2012

I will definitely bring it up with my OB next time I see them. Baby J seems to be feeling better after her early nap. Here are my 23 week bump pics:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9764.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_9759.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## waiting2012

Feeling kind of down... I just realized that I bet the lines I'm seeing are nothing... I'm probably right there with ya, Andi... I imagine AF will arrive as expected and for some reason, I think this cycle will go a little later than 36 days..Don't know why, but I do all of the sudden. I've got a wonderful weekend planned next weekend which should involve drinking and possible a new tatoo, so I will just drown my sorrow in a few screwdrivers and some new ink..It was fun and hopeful thinking it was going to happen as Gail said it would.. :( :( :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

It will be okay Steph...things will eventually work out for us both...just gotta hang tight ;) It took me 6 years nearly between my two boys for it to even work so I know I have 2 more years to look forward to unless we get the girls then our journey will come to a HALT lol! 

I am having bfn tonight an lots of cramps thinking cycle is gonna end tomorrow and be like 22 days or so :( but its okay life goes on for me....trying to make a good plan tonight to go out an have fun but I cant seem to get ahold of my mother which is ticking me off she leaves her cell phone places now I have no clue if shes okay or what...last I heard she was going to drop off a cake an I've been trying to reach her for 2 hours.... have no idea what shes doing grrr! I really hope shes okay b/c last night :( :cry: I had a dream that she passed away today.....I duno....I pray to GOD shes okay!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sure she's okay but I understand why you are worried. My boobs hurt. Time to look for a bigger bra I think since I'm nearly busting out of this one. At least I know I wont need to get a fancy lace bra until October since I wont be seeing DH.


----------



## armymama2012

I think I may have to leave one of my other threads, I am one of only 2 women who are pregnant (there were 2 others who recently had their babies). I get NO attention on there no matter how many times I post because I conceived naturally instead of using IUI or IVF. So therefore no one asks about me, replies to my posts, or wants my advice. 

Oh, and the slight cramping is starting again...


----------



## waiting2012

Good luck with the new bra Nicole! You could always get a fancy one and take pics for the dh so he has something to look forward to ;) 

Andi--I just know the girls are as a good as yours hun! I can feel it... I'm sure your mom's ok sweetie, try not to stress to much about it.. :hugs:

I'm headed to bed... Going to have a good cry some more... and we have church and bible study tomorrow..I'll probably test again if AF doesn't show on CD 36 as planned which is wednesday and then again on friday before I go with the girls.. I def don't want to drink if there is a possibility but then again--who am I kidding.. :(


----------



## armymama2012

Steph- where's the postitive energy? Oh and he would enjoy the pictures but probably not the price tag because I'd want to go to Victoria Secret for a Lace bra when I usually get $12 bras from Walmart. Unless I can get my mom o buy it for me, hmmm...? Apaparntly she has been shopping for maternity stuff for me. She said she has already bought me 9 maternity items so I'm excited and kind nervous to see what she got me (my mom has alwys been a more provocative dresser).


----------



## waiting2012

Nicole--sorry the other thread your part of--they are being jerky with ya... we love ya hun.. I know I don't get here as often as I should--but you always know where to find me.. ;) :hugs:
As far as the positive energy--ehh it went out the window as disappointment settled in.. I just hoped a bit to much I guess....I putmy heart out there with that stupid psychic because both Jason and I had both had pos results from one other before we met--our meeting was predicted and my marriage was too so when Gail said this was our month and we'd finally have a baby in the end--I'm just so crushed... maybe "knowing" sabatoged it all--I don't know... but I don't care anymore...


----------



## armymama2012

Awww....Steph :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Btw, I am still thinking over that "Intellgient Redneck" thing you liked earlier on FB. I swear I'm a combo of 3 or 4 of them, lol. Cracks me up reading the comments posted on it though.


----------



## waiting2012

Too funny Nicole! Hun you are way above those girls! :rofl:...

I will def be happy when AF gets here... I cried till I fell asleep and all Jason could do was bother the hell out of me.. with his "what's wrong" BS like he gives a F*CK... I know he doesn't cause the only reason he agreed to ttc this time was to appease me and I wish he hadnt.. but I guess we wouldn't have had sex at all if he didn't... I'm truly to the point with my age where for me sex has become some chore/duty/a means to make a baby.. the desire is just gone but I really love my husband. With all my heart and soul I love him but I don't desire to have sex with him.. :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My moms okay ;) finally she called me last night, then Jason and I went out to relax a while an I had a DRINK...lol just one...and only drank half of it. I'm not a big drinker...but just in case didn't wanna mess anything up in there. Woke up with hot flashes an slight temp drop an feeling yucky like AF is gonna get me soon....stupid body. If I have another short cycle I told Jason I'm gonna get on some kind of birth control....just to see if my body can get on the right track since something last month screwed me up to having just 24 day cycle...and I think this one is gonna be the same way...with a 12 day luteal. Just weird...so gonna try to "knock" my body back into a good cycle again.....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

https://www.mothering.com/community/t/1206097/is-23-24-days-too-short-of-a-cycle

Just found that read the 3rd post down LMAO! Maybe I'm not crazy :)


----------



## waiting2012

11 DPO with a 45-60 min hold (late afternoon/early evening)

Seems We didn't get it this cycle but why do I keep seeing things on these stupid F'ing tests I have...Doesn't seem to matter the brand either..:dohh:

I also had a moment at bible study where it felt like someone punched me straight up (through the va-ja-ja) to my cervix..OUCH.. I've never felt a pain like that before...NEVER... I don't know why the hell now... UGH... And my hips keep hurting again--still feeling like a damn wishbone... :nope: I'm so ready for AF to get here.. Should be wednesday..


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry Steph. I really dont know what else to say.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I duno :( I'm so sorry I got :bfn: tonight as well....blah.....might have had a cyst burst sounds kinda how mine felt when it ruptured...if you keep hurting might wanna get a check up ;) wouldn't hurt anything....emmm...well I'm about to go to bed I think AF is coming tomorrow my temp is really really low today :( blah...usually does that before AF shows......sooooo its over for me this cycle :( onto next....


----------



## waiting2012

Oh, it doesn't hurt at all now..It only lasted a few seconds at most.. So don't think it was a cyst.. Oh, it doesn't matter now... LOL... 

Sorry, you got a bfn Andi... I hope your temp goes back up tomorrow sweetie! FX'ed for it..

Heading to bed too..10:30 was later than I wanted to stay up.. And its been a so-so day..I'm wearing my emotions on my sleeve badly and the dh is just pissing me off so bad..We've argued and argued about getting another car with the IRS refund--my car is running terrible but it gets me to work and home--so I guess I'm just going to stick it out..I want a bug or something small that gets good fuel milage since we have the suburban as a family vehicle and Wes will graduate in May so I'm not as concerned about going a lot of places hauling him around.. Ya know?? I keep getting the old "the suburban is what YOU picked out" crap--I wanted something other than a truck last year which is what HE wanted..He has a blazer *needs a transmission*, a flatbed ford *needs to be inspected and some hoses replaced* and the suburban.. How many f'ing trucks does he need when he goes down the road to the college????? It'll be a year or more before he's ready to have to drive to one of the universitys (45 min away) so WTF??? I get told I picked out my 1800.00 peice of crap that has managed to run for 3 years and got me to work and back but is a 94 and on its last legs.. At the time we couldn't afford to pay a whole lot because I had owed back taxes.. And he doesn't say shit about how I helped him get his license back which was like a grand! OMG..I'm sorry to rant..I'm just tired of the "ME, ME, ME" crap from him... I love him but shit.. And he's bitching about me going with the girls next weekend and being gone ALL "WEEK"--umm.. friday and saturday night is not all WEEK... I don't see them but 2 or 3x a year if that..And they are coming here to my house to pick me up--which is another of his complaints--how we always go to one of my besty's house and they never come here..They live in the metroplex and we live in PO-DUNK Bowie..There ain't shit to do here, I wouldn't want to visit either! 

I'm done--well I could go on and on but I can feel my b/p rising just thinking about it.. Tomorrow probably won't be any better, it is a Monday...LOL


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls:flower:

Nicole, adorable bump pics...and I loved the ultrasound pics you posted earlier, too.

Andi, I'm sorry that it seems like AF is on the way. I hope it doesn't and that you get some good news on the girls really soon!:thumbup:

Steph-:hugs:I know it's depressing feeling like Gail's prediction didn't come true...it didn't for me either. She didn't give me a year of when it would be, though so maybe it will be that month of a different year, lol:dohh:I hope AF doesn't show for you and you'll have your chance for Gail to be right. Have a good time this weekend and not to stress over anything.

Nothing new for me...I've been taking the Metformin for about 6 weeks. I had a couple of days of spotting a couple of weeks ago and I got excited but it never turned into more. I even tried taking a test the other day with small hopes that maybe the spotting had been implantation bleeding, but it was a BFN. Anyway, I tried telling my doc. how long my cycle had been and I expected her to give me Provera, but instead she just increased my Met. to 2,000mg. a day. :growlmad: I go back on the 18th to see how everything is going. So, if no AF by then I will beg her for the Provera, I guess. I'm just really frustrated. I think at my appt. I'll even ask her about maybe letting me try Clomid in the near future:shrug:

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## waiting2012

Awe Beth that stinks big time!! I wish you could find another doctor hun.. seems you are getting blown off and to know that your dr is a woman makes it crazier! My dic put me on Provera so I'd have good cycles bleeding wise because if a woman doesn't bleed proper than it builds up and can lead to endometriosis or even uterine cancer.. those were his words too.. I would think shed at least want a blood test done to dbl check... jeesh... :gun:

I'm posting my 12 dpo test pics.. they are the equate brand.. FMU and pic was taking before 10 min was up.. I'm not sure what to make of it.. tjinking I got a bad test but my cb test had "sonething" on it too so I bought 3 tests at the DG.. I so want Gail to be right.. and that is odd she didn't give you the year ect with your prediction hun.. hmmmm... might be worth sending her a message and see if she just left something out or what... thats crazy...


----------



## waiting2012

Forgot to mention.. nauseas this am, bbs hurt off and on and so swelled I need a bigger bra.. ugh


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I see a shadowy thing on the Equate...I don't like those I've had horrible evap looking things on them and the :bfp: disappears after like a few hours which is confusing!...here are mine from this morning....this is after they dried but they had the lines there before I'm sure they are just evaps...we went to Applebee's an I didnt pic of them til we got back oops ;) o well.....will test tomorrow with FMU (Screen tilt needed as I took it outside it was bright!)
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4









1.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## waiting2012

Yeah, Andi..I'm pretty sure my equate is just one NASTY :gun: evap..I mean it was there within the allotted time and I usually don't ever see anything on them..Leave it to me to get a bad one..LOL..
I think I see something on your strips hun, but I'm not sure.. I see your temp is didn't go to any which is a good thing...:winkwink: I guess its just wait and see for us both.. I put in some dates in CNTDWN as far when implantation would likely occur and when I based it on my lmp and a cycle that is 36 days--it said I O'ed on 2/25 which is 2 days later than what my OPKs say.. But I don't think that's right--I had started getting pos opks on 1/18 or 1/19 and they stayed pos all the way through to the point I ran out.. SO who knows...:shrug:
Here is this evening's when I got home.. Needless to say, I can't tell anymore than I did on the others...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow deffo a pink line!


----------



## waiting2012

Ya think? I'm not terribly convinced..LOL... We'll see how tomorrow's goes... I've got a farm to go harvest.. ;)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm sitting here horribly depressed....for one...I have enough money in the bank to do IVF.....this SUCKS....the bad news is I really need to pay off the bills we have right now to save more money etc on our paychecks....I'm sooooo sad :( I want to just cry my eyes out....DH even saw me really upset....gonna go pig out an well watch Teen Mom :( and cry....I'm so depressed ladies this cycle is the worst so far :( its almost been 4 years and all I wanna do is cry now...might call tomorrow an see if I can try IUI....or talk about maybe paying 4,000 for IVF until I can pay the other 1000 or get a new loan at the bank for the other money :( I need to try this just once I cannot stop and DH is gonna have to have my back here....this is it...I'm getting older an so is he....this is it :( :cry:


----------



## armymama2012

I see a pink line too Steph! 

Andi, I'm sorry hun. I would say try IUI once or twice and save up and try IVF once. Thats just me because thats how I would want to do it but its up to you. I hope DH has no problem supporting you through this. I know you need this!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks Nicole :( I'm in shambles...I keep reading horrible reviews about my own doctor....and it is really scaring me.....wondering if its worth it. I have seen some ladies on these things saying it took 6 IUI's and 3 IVF's and just breaks my freaking heart. With my first husband I got pregnant TWICE in less than 3 months time....I don't understand how it was so easy then but now this doctor tells me I have all these issues.....why now....and do I believe it b/c apparently he lied to some other women about their issues to just get their money etc. then he wouldn't refund the money they promised them....just makes me really iffy now. Wondering if just waiting is whats best....but another side of my heart strings are tugging and just thinking of it breaks my heart and pulls me to just TRY it......but another part says "Andi pay off the bills first...." this is the hardest by far thing I've ever had to deal with and I really don't have anyone to listen to me. My cousin that came and moved to my moms house is really "snotty" about it....like how shes lucky to have one child and I should be counting my blessings....what she doesnt know is I do...and I count them and appreciate them so much I'd like ONE MORE....then be done with it all...but to get this ONE more its a battle. I'm really considering making a doctor appt with my doctor on base again and see if they can give me some depression medication again. I'm not to the point of wanting to hurt myself or anything like that...just crying and laying around the house not wanting to go out or anything....just :( not myself...we went out the other night for 2 hours...then I said I just wanna go home :( an started feeling like I wanted to cry but I held it in......This is a disease...its not just infertility...its something that just breaks your heart....something that hinders you from being "completely" happy.....I just can't believe this is "my life" this is supposed to happen to other girls who are dope heads...NOT ME :( Life is just not fair....I hate being handed lemons but seems I've had that happen most of my life.....just blessed I was adopted at a young age and had a really good childhood etc......okay rant over :( I'm so sorry....I'm seriously okay just really down right now :(

https://www.ratemds.com/doctor-ratings/114496/Dr-Barry-Ripps-Pensacola-AL.html

There are a few of the bad reviews you have to read through them all...


----------



## armymama2012

Aww...hun, I hate when logic pulls you one way but your heart yurns to go another. You are making me want to get a car so me and Jerusha can come hang out with you for a few days and cheer you up. The fact is though, I cant because of how far along I will be when I finally do get a car. Maybe next year. 

I'm kinda in a tug-of-war situation too. I really like my male OB (especially since I realized that he was the assisting OB for Joshua's C-section birth) but DH is insistant that I switch to a female OB. I hate doing this and scheduling with another OB because who knows if it'll push all my appointments back another 2-3 weeks. I hope since they are in the same health care system that there will be no problem accessing my records but I'm just torn between following my Dh's wishes or staying with the male OB that I like.


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, I think I see a light pink line, too:thumbup:Praying this will be it for you, hon!

Andi, big :hugs:I know everything will work out in the end. It's just always so hard waiting for it to work out. I've been so depressed lately as well. I would just feel so much better if my body would at least ovulate on a halfway normal basis.:dohh:I've read a lot of positive reviews that women have had on Metformin, but I've also heard a lot of them about Metformin not doing anything for their cycles, too. I'm on the highest dosage I can be and I'm hoping so bad that I'll start seeing some results soon. It's so frustrating:nope:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Praying darling for your body to work right :( Beth...hang in there......Nicole I wish you were here.....I'd come seriously cry on your shoulder I'm to my last wits with this whole fertility crap :(


----------



## armymama2012

Wish I was there too hun. You could cry on my shoulder for as long as you needed to.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The lighting is awful in here but the last 2 pee sticks are the new ones just took 10 mins ago...screen tilter evaps LOL blah!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 6









2.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 4









3.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here is a better one ;)
 



Attached Files:







better.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 4









betteredit.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## waiting2012

Retested...whatcha think?? I'm still in disbelief right now...
 



Attached Files:







20130205_081212.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## waiting2012

I know the one pic looks so yellow.. my vitamins are making my pee smell and be dark.. ugh...


----------



## waiting2012

I know that I see pink hun! Especially on the tweaked pic.. maybe our sprouts are playing hard to get?? :rofl: I def say pos...


----------



## armymama2012

I see lines on the last one for both of you. Ok, gotta finish getting ready to go to my ultrasound!


----------



## waiting2012

Beth--I say time for a new doc...
Andi--same goes.. yall have been through enough BS!! Time to search out someone more qualified and that will listen not just hand you a pill or shrug their shoulders and say "ehhh nothing we can do"... :hugs:

Nicole--best wishes for your u/s today sweetie!! :)

I went back and looked at my pic posted last night--and you guys were right and todays was darker... now if I can make it to 12 wks we'll be doing something! ;)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Deffo see lines I'm at Olive Garden yummy!


----------



## armymama2012

Ok ladies. Back from my ultrasound but I need your help. I have one picture that is as close as we got to a gender reveal. It's in 3D so its a bit blurry. The baby's legs are up in front of its face so down by the bottom of the picture is where I need your vote!:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9786.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## armymama2012

More face and feet pictures. Here are my 2 favorites:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9774.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 0









IMG_9772.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AndreaFlorida

BOY BOY AND BOY!!!!!!!!!! LOL Congratulations!!!!!! Look at those toes!! Here is what I've been doing.....I have a line I cannot get a pic grrr!!!! Sometimes I wish we didnt have energy efficient lights :( but I'm glad our elec. bill is cheap so....well GRRRR:coffee:
 



Attached Files:







4.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4









3.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6









1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 4









5.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## armymama2012

How are you so sure it s a boy? Couldnt that be their umbilical cord? Or did you have similiar pictures with Trysten?

Yay, you both definitely have pink line! Prayers all the way around for both of you! Looks like a lot of Pumpkin babies to me!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Looks like Trysten's ultrasound and Tyler's LOL.....I say definitely boy..you can see the cord by his little head on your ultrasound its a lot smaller around lol than whats between his little legs LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If its a girl shoot me with horse shit LOL Here is a better pic I dipped two tests in the same pee lol here is the other stick with it :)
 



Attached Files:







best.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## waiting2012

Yeah--I was thinking boy too!! :) I swear I see a tally whacker!! ;)

Andi--thats def pink hun!!! I def think this was our month hun! Looks like due date and bump buddies will be!! :happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Finally got a better pic up ^ there :) :happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Oh btw--I just love the other pics Nicole!! So precious!!! :)


----------



## waiting2012

Ya know going by your charts--this is the first month that it didn't bottom out at this same time.. its steady and holding and thats a good sign!!! :happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I duno tummy is very upset....and have horrible headache :( but nothing else but feeling a "gush" that feels like AF is here all the time an I go check an nothing yet.....


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, we are hoping for a boy. I'll look again at what you say is the umbilical cord. Just ordered 5 dog toys for our Jack Russell. I hope they help him interact with us instead of sniffing the floor for food constantly. Tonight is his first night spending several hours upstairs with Jerusha. So far he is doing very good, he hasnt nipped or even barked at her and she just loves following him around.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I don't think they are getting darker...I duno...
 



Attached Files:







testlist.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## armymama2012

Wait 2 days Andi. I know you are nervous but they usually don't get darker just in a couple of hours!


----------



## waiting2012

AndreaFlorida said:


> I duno tummy is very upset....and have horrible headache :( but nothing else but feeling a "gush" that feels like AF is here all the time an I go check an nothing yet.....

Hun..that is the same here.. I went and checked after the other teacher came back from her lunch--and my undies were WET! It was crazy... The headache thing--yeah it comes and goes..IT WAS aweful last week--It literally felt like a migraine.. I really feel like my eyes are weak or something and that is why I'm having them--which they say pregnancy can affect the eyes..


----------



## waiting2012

I see progression Andi..I have one test left too, BUT I refuse to use it right now.. I WILL NOT stress about it now that I got 2 lines--I'm just going to be happy as I can for as long as I can.. 

And Nicole--that is awesome about the doggy! It's always good when the dog and the kiddos get a long...


----------



## bnporter81

Tests are looking good, girls:thumbup:I look forward to seeing them get even darker in the coming days!:af:

Nicole, I agree with the others and I say boy! Kinda looks like the frank and beans I saw with my two boys, lol:winkwink:Congrats, and beautiful pics:cloud9:


----------



## waiting2012

Beth--You'll be waiting a bit for anymore tests from me, if I can help it.. I REFUSE to stress about it.. All I was wanting was to see 2 lines on that test...I got that.. I really want to use a digi, but I'll wait till I've passed AF for sure to get one.. As for this weekend and going out...I'll just be drinking sprite and no new ink for me :( BUT that's ok..I don't really NEED another tatoo--just wanted one... ;)


----------



## armymama2012

So here is the so far total of votes, I have gotten from FB and BnB:

Boy: 15
Girl: 6
Cant tell: 4


----------



## waiting2012

I'm telling ya--Unless you have twins and there's two umbilical cords--girl--you is having a boy! (In my sweet southern mamie voice..) LOL!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm so ready for another boy after my DD. She is so emotional and picky. Sheesh, she wears me out. 

I'm serious, sometime in the next 3 years we need to pick a place and have a BnB get together with the girls from this thread because you are all like sisters to me!


----------



## waiting2012

Amen to that Nicole!! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Temp dropped so AF is gladly on her stupid way...yay :( I think we are breaking for a while....I'm done trying LOL


----------



## armymama2012

It's good to switch focus for a while. I wasnt truly focused on TTC when we got pregnant because I had to pack up the house. Take a few months and dont use OPKs and only use HPT is you are a week overdue.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I agree....I won't be doing this much longer hopefully I'll find out about the girls really super soon...at least I hope. I'd rather just adopt than to start over with a baby :( Its hard to say that....I would LOVE a baby...but starting over with a 9 and 4 year old...would be really hard to do. I did it once and I swore after Tyler I'd NEVER have another baby...then I did...and he was soooo the opposite of Tyler...he was relaxed and calm...and Trysten is what made me want another one....but yea just gonna lay it low an see what happens ;) I pray Steph finds out shes super duper knocked up though :)


----------



## waiting2012

Oh hun!! My heart was so broken when I saw your temp this am.. :*( I understand sweetie, honestly.. its so hard as each year goes by and the kids get older.. a baby does mean starting over--I know that sprout--if sticking around will mean literally being a new parent again with our youngest now 5 yrs + some months away from being an adult.. we'll have one in pre k and one graduating.. Crazy I know and people think I'm crazy for wanting another including Jason. Its a control thing for me--I hate feeling like my body isnt in my control.. I know you probably feel the same hun. :hugs: 

I'm feeling good today until I went on my am break.. I am still smoking--but I cut way back a month ago--just having one or two in the am and one or two in the eve. Anyhow-went on my am break and after smoking--lightheaded and nauseas.. went to the bathroom and found myself holding the toilet bowl.. felt better after that lol... 

Nicole--we def need more boys here.. ;) I'm hoping Gail was correct gender wise.. that'd mean a boy here too.. ;)

Andi-- were down to weeks till finding out about the girls, right... eeeeek--I'm praying for you hun!! <3


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, I would say sorry that it's only sprite for you and no ink this weekend, lol, but it's for a GREAT reason:winkwink:But I know what you mean...I have 2 myself and they're addictive! Maybe that's what I need to lift my spirits a little. I've already been thinking about cutting and dying my hair red with some chunky blond highlights in the front (a big change from my long brown hair that I've had for years!). I just feel like I need something to make me feel better:dohh: 

Andi, I'm so sorry about your temp. drop. Lots of big:hugs:to you. I know nothing that anyone says can really help, but I hope you feel better soon and that it all works out:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

I love that Beth! That would be awesome... I am always taking the clippers to mine.. finally got the pixie cut down.. only took a few times of burring it nearly all off to figure out the proper guard size but shoot its JUST hair...lol.. I love the reds.. I did mine before cutting it a while back and now my gray is showing through... :rofl: it def feels good to make changes.. sometimes looking and feeling good is just what is needed! And yes, tats are addictive!! I'll post my last one--the biggest and not so easy to cover up one...


----------



## waiting2012

Got this for mothers day 2 maybe 3 years ago... :)


----------



## waiting2012

Its on my left arm..


----------



## armymama2012

Steph, I am sorry you had to clutch the toilet bowl but glad you feel better. We want 8+ kids. Of course, for my DH the more we have the more he wants. I told him once we reach 10 I'll either be as big as a house or my lady parts will stop working. There are 5 families in our church that have crazy big families. Our Pastor has 8 of his own and 2 adopted. One of our assistant pastors has 6. A friend of ours has 9 (5 boys and 4 girls). A very close friend has 7 boys. And then there are like 5 families who have 4 kids. From there its mostly either seniors or families with only 2 kids.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm hoping my mom will be able to get me an appointment with her hair stylist (a friend of my mom's for several years who owns her own salon now). DH loves long hair bnut I havent had mine cut or even trimmed in 15 months so he is going to let me cut off 6 inches and get it layered some more. I'm still looking for haircuts online that I want. If I find a few that I really like I will post them.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

.........and the red tide rolls in....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!! LOL....at least its over...good news though we got our taxes paid off 3 major bills and well I was bummed this morning b/c we had nothing left from it....well WE SOLD OUR MOTORCYCLE :) ....so more money to pay on more bills and to save some in savings :) what a blessing :)


----------



## armymama2012

Yay! I'm still getting up the nerve to do our taxes online. I'm not good with anything with numbers.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

We did ours at Taxslayer.com ;) easy peezy an it walked me through it I did it myself. All I had to know was how much taxes we paid on the house and Jason's w-2 info ;) it was simple as could be :) They also double check it before sending it to the IRS. Its also FREE b/c federal ;) employee ;)


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, thanks. I was going to try H R Block Online.


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, so I just looked through probably 500 pictures of layered haircuts online and I found barely any that I like. Just to give you an idea though I will attach the ones I did kinda like:

Keep in mind that my hair is thick and stick straight and when I get it cut I want it to be just past my shoulders.

I would want it layered so that yuou can tell it is layered but nothing really edgy. My face shape is like Sandra Bullock's or Cobie Smulder's.
 



Attached Files:







hair1.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 0









hair2.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 0









hair3.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## waiting2012

I used H&R Block--it was easy hun.. They walk you through everything and give you little pop ups that tell you what they need and where to find it..I did mine and got our money today too..I really wasn't expecting it come today--I knew the IRS was sending it but didn't think it'd be on the debit card today.. So it was awesome.. I've used Jackson Hewitt--go in and they do it all--but it took 2-3 days for them to get my money to me after they got it--sucked big time.. I def like H&R and have to do Jason's taxes now since he got all his school stuff (we don't file together because of child support and his schooling--its easier that way)

And as far as pics--I LOVE the first one hun! 

I personally will be happy with just one more.. That makes 4 for us with the "his", "mine" and "ours".. I've just been wanting to have 2 with Jason for a long time...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Steph military can't do theirs same day :( we only have the direct deposit option :( unfortunately! So thas why I did it on Taxslayer.come was FREE for us no fees ;) or anything :)

AF is horrible last night came on bad....an today it feels like my insides are ripping apart...gahhhh...flow is still brown tho its not red at all :(


----------



## armymama2012

waiting2012 said:


> I used H&R Block--it was easy hun.. They walk you through everything and give you little pop ups that tell you what they need and where to find it..I did mine and got our money today too..I really wasn't expecting it come today--I knew the IRS was sending it but didn't think it'd be on the debit card today.. So it was awesome.. I've used Jackson Hewitt--go in and they do it all--but it took 2-3 days for them to get my money to me after they got it--sucked big time.. I def like H&R and have to do Jason's taxes now since he got all his school stuff (we don't file together because of child support and his schooling--its easier that way)
> 
> And as far as pics--I LOVE the first one hun!
> 
> I personally will be happy with just one more.. That makes 4 for us with the "his", "mine" and "ours".. I've just been wanting to have 2 with Jason for a long time...

Ok, I AM going to do taxes today!

As far as my hair, Dh wont let me get highlights. I really like the first one too but it wouldnt be that long. I'd have it layered but total length would be as long as the Sandra Bullock picture (pic 2). DH says he wouldnt mind if I had my hair a little wavy but wave perms can be expensive so I may have to invest in some curling irons. In order to get curls to even last for more than 30 minutes in my hair though I have to do massive curls and let them pull themselves out.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Sitting here bawling my eyes out....just got an email saying our staff date is Valentine's Day.....This will either make me or break me ladies :( I need this and need TONS of prayers....going to look at more things for their room today....this is REAL! So very REAL.....my stomach is in KNOTS!


----------



## armymama2012

Aww...hun. I'll pray especially hard for the next week including that day!


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, so sorry to hear AF showed:hugs:I know what you mean about the tax money. We filed ours on the 31st and it was put in our bank today. I paid off several bills, but now the money is basically gone:nope:I'm thankful for being able to pay off bills, but it still stinks knowing it disappears so quickly. Saying prayers for you on Valentines Day, hon.

Nicole, those are pretty...especially the first one where the layers really show. Have you seen the air curler online? It's pretty cool if you go to aircurler.com and watch the video of it. I think I'd like to get one.

Steph, love that tat with Adrian's name...so pretty. One of mine is on my right butt cheek so I won't be taking a pic of that one, LOL:haha: But it's a heart shaped padlock with a key dangling from it. Before I got that one I gave my DH (just my boyfriend at the time) a keychain that was a real "key" that said "Key to my heart". So I had that one made up for him. I joke around telling him he not only has the key to my heart, but also the key to my butt:haha:My other tat is on my ankle and it's a heart with a butterfly over it. Oh, and here's a few pics that I found. I don't want my hair quite as short as the one...I'd want my hair maybe around my shoulders, then the highlights kind of like in these pics.
 



Attached Files:







hairstyle 2.jpg
File size: 74.6 KB
Views: 5









hairstyle.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 1









hairstyle 1.jpg
File size: 59.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## armymama2012

So Filing taxes wasnt as hard as I thought it would be except I didnt have our 2011 Tax Return with me and IRS site thing wouldnt give me a pin so it got rejected right away. Tried again. Andi, any advice? Is the amount of the W-2 the same as the AGI? I havent worked since mid-2010 so it should just be what he made for the 2011 tax year right? Oh so confused. Got to SKype with Josh though. Bth him and Baby J were so tired. He wants me to pick up some Migraine medicine for him tomorrow and put it in the package.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

It should pop up another website that is the IRS website and you create a new PIN on there...it should walk you through it on the taxslayer website...and you should only file a W-2...I don't think its the same as the AGI you'd have to go on the mypay and get his tax statement from last year...it should be on there and then you would type in the amount and how you guys filed etc. If you can't figure it out give them a call sure they can work it out!!

I'm so stressed...had a horrible meltdown told my mom if I didnt get the girls I didn't know how I'd react to it all :( I am praying my darndest :( I'm soooo stressed this next week is gonna CREEP by!


----------



## armymama2012

Still praying for you hun! Anything you can do to get your mind off of it for a few days?

Ok, it'll probably be rejected again but if they put the tax statements on Mypay then I should be able to find it. Or is a W-2 the same thing? I'm so confused still but thats just me.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Nope paystub and W-2 are totally different it will say W-2 at the top and below it either under or a couple lines down will say tax documents I believe....I haven't logged in since we got our taxes back LOL...but yea ;) It should pull up everything etc. :) Praying it works for ya!


----------



## armymama2012

I dont see anything saying tax documents. Only Tax statement which says W-2 in parenthesis. Argh....I wish DH could do this.


----------



## armymama2012

NO! It got rejected again.


----------



## waiting2012

Many Prayers Andi!!! So sorry this is so rough for you hun! :hugs:

Beth--I LOVE the chunky highlights!! Either cut is so cute to!!

Nicole--I wish I could help ya hun.. if Josh filed last year they should have his number from last year on the site (IRS).. its a 4 or 5 digit number.. they ask for it to verify stuff.. then it may ask you to change it for this years--I just keep mine same..
I def like pic one for you hun.. it would give your hair a lot of bounce and body..

As for me--its nearly 1 am and going to bed.. we switched to Straight Talk for our phones--LoADS cheaper, I got some outfits for this weekend and the pants have NO buttons.. 3 comfy sports bras and tank tops.. :) the girls have never thanked me enough..:rofl:
Buying a car tomorrow--his dads friends car since mine HAS to be worked on after towed home..its only 1000.00 and runs good just not pretty..but way cheaper to drive to work than the suburban.. paying another 6 months of house payments and taxes on the property--all the cars are due fir inspections and tags and we are going to put up a fence... so nice that Jason got his student loan money today too..so bills will not be a prob for a LONG time...we've talked about painting the rooms and new flooring so we will probably put quite a bit into fixing the house up which will be nice.. Also Wes got his "free" stuff today from the place I ordered his announcements, cap and gown ect... my baby is graduating...eeeeeeek! 

Nite all.. much love and hugs! :)


----------



## armymama2012

Could I try to just enter the one I put in for this year's PIN? It's our son's DOB. I'm not 100% sure that is what he used last year but if it gets rejected again then I'll just have to email him and ask if he remembers the PIN he used. 

Oh, our garage might have been broken into. All the stuff in there belong to DH's cousin who rented the house from us for a year while we were in NY. I really dont want to have to go through this again. Please pray that nothing was taken!


----------



## bnporter81

Girls, I have GREAT news! I just got a smiley face on my digital! Then I took 2 more different types of OPKs and I got BLARING positives on those as well:happydance:I've also got a lot more EWCM than I had even a couple of days ago so I'm hoping and praying that I O. and it's not my body playing tricks on me. But I haven't gotten positives this dark in a really long time:happydance:I'm just so thrilled to feel like maybe my body is trying to work right again:cloud9:Keep me in your prayers and your FX'd:winkwink:


----------



## armymama2012

Since I finally finished my Amazon.com Baby Registry and I'm officially 6 months along today, I decided to email about 10 people on Facebook with a link to the registry. I of course, dont expect to get anything from anyone but it'd sure help me out financially in a couple of months.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I hope you figure out the tax thing...and yes you click the one that has the w-2 on it and you should be able to go back to last years w-2 from that.....I duno why you cant get your pin from last year...thats strange...

Nicole ;) I think I found something that will help you out!

https://www.ehow.com/how_5709202_pin-number-file-taxes.html

There is a number you can call to get last years pin...just explain how your hubby is overseas and your trying to get it all done on your own and your having problems. :) I hope this helps :)

Beth YAY FOR THE POSITIVE OPKS!!!!!!!

4 more days and I'm more nervous that a whore in church LOL


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Andi, keeping FX'd for you, hon, that you all get great news for Valentine's day!:thumbup:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hoping the therapist that sees Tyler will go ahead and FINALLY write this stupid referral letter I've been needing for weeks! OMGOSH....grr if he keeps us from getting these girls we might be seeing a new therapist very soon!


----------



## armymama2012

Awww...Andi, still praying for everything to go well! 

Thanks, I'll call the number tomorrow. Josh said the number should be saved on his old laptop which has a cracked screen but I can still access the files using an HDMI chord.


----------



## waiting2012

Yay Beth!!!! :)
Hope you got your taxes figured out hun!!
Andi--FXed sweetie!

As for me--were on our way back to Dallas.. Lost at the casinos but had a blast! Ended up with a tat afterall... looked online and didn't see that this early it'd be a prob.. didn't drink but my besties figured it was my ulcer.. lol.. Patty, Ilana and I got the same tat.. its so pretty too..I'll post a pick of it wgen I'm at home!


----------



## waiting2012

Yay Beth!!!! :)
Hope you got your taxes figured out hun!!
Andi--FXed sweetie!

As for me--were on our way back to Dallas.. Lost at the casinos but had a blast! Ended up with a tat afterall... looked online and didn't see that this early it'd be a prob.. didn't drink but my besties figured it was my ulcer.. lol.. Patty, Ilana and I got the same tat.. its so pretty too..I'll post a pick of it wgen I'm at home!


----------



## armymama2012

Please pray for these two little ones: My friend Julie's baby boy Silas is 3 weeks old and is in the hospital for RSV along with my Friend Janelle's baby boy Daniel (2 weeks old) for RSV also.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Man RSV tends to be going around my cousin was in the hospital with it for a week an she was 14 months (2 months ago)...it was AWFUL....prayers their way!! 

Steph glad you had fun!!!

Beth how are you today....praying that you get your :bfp: :) As dark as those OPK's were ;) I betcha it'll be within 2 months or so :) Sometimes when women get darker ones after not so dark OPK's I've noticed from being on this website so much that they get pregnant when they get oober dark ones LOL Just my unexpert opinion LOL!


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Andi:hugs:I sure hope so. I'm not feeling super confident this morning. I figure I'm about 2 dpo...I had a pretty good rise in temp yesterday, but today it went back down to my normal temp. So I don't know if I'm just having a fallback rise (which I've read is usually around 2 or 3 dpo) or if I just didn't O. yet. I just don't see how with 2 days of dark positive OPKs, EWCM, and ovary pains I didn't ovulate:shrug: I guess only time will tell:coffee:

Nicole, I'll also be saying a prayer. Both of my boys had that 2 years ago and were having breathing treatments constantly. It can really make you worry with little ones.

Steph, can't wait to see your new tat!:happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Beth, I had 6 days of positive OPKs in August of 2012 and got my BFP in September! I'm pretty sure my 6 days of + OPKs are because I had a ruptured cyst 3 days before I was supposed to ovulate. FX for you!


----------



## armymama2012

Next appointment (I fginally got the nerve up to switch to a female OB) is set for March 1st at 1:30 p.m. This will also be my glucose test day, yuck. A little nervous honestly but excited to see my mom this coming Friday!


----------



## bnporter81

Nicole, hope your glucose test goes well and that your new OB turns out to be a good one:thumbup:I've had the same one for the last 12 years and I've thought about giving a female doctor a try, but he's a good one so I guess I'll stick with him. Have a good time with your mom!:flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I always have guy docs, I had a lady doc once an it was just weird...lol...just my preference I suppose. 

2 more days 2 more days...what on earth am I going to do with myself!?!?!?!?! Ekkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!


----------



## bnporter81

Saying prayers and keeping FX'd, hon:happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I know....I'm freaking out...praying that I don't get hopes too high though...just in case that 50% :( happens....ehhhhh I've been cleaning like there is no tomorrow :) an I LOVE IT! LOL I guess adoptee parents can "nest" too right?

I googled it! 

https://www.families.com/blog/do-adoptive-parents-nest

Apparently its NORMAL lol I feel NORMAL now :) yay!


----------



## armymama2012

LOL My daughter just locked herself in the bathroom by accident (fortunately it doesnt really lock). She started screaming when she realized she couldnt open the door back up. She's eating neopolitan ice cream now.

I'm looking at buying a minivan. It wont be even close to brand new but I'll be okay as long as it doesnt need anything fixed, runs well, smells clean, and has under 185,000 miles on it. We'll probably replace it in 3 years anyways. 

This was my first pregnancy seeing a male doc and it was pretty good but still not my comfort zone.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thats good that your getting a van!! What did the insurance do about the other one that was stolen...did they give you money for that or what? Did you have full coverage on it? Man.....I'm so sorry your going through all that sweetie ;) but at least your staying positive thats awesome!


----------



## armymama2012

They gave a very fair assessment of the car but its still 3,300 less than the loan we have on it so I dont get any of the money. So was planning on taking $3000 out of taxes for a car (once I get that freaking PIN some way or other!) and getting car. Now (I'm going to strangle that man via Skype one of these days) DH doesnt want e to use that money! WTF?!? You want me to rely on your family for EVERYthing?!? I'm sorry they have been really helpful but it wont work when I have 2 kids, church, groceries, and who knows what else to travel for!!!!!! Sheesh! Ok, rant over.


----------



## armymama2012

He wants me to ask our pastor at church if he knows anyone at church who has a car I could use from May til December and we would buy a car when DH is here on Christmas leave. He wants me to use the $3000 to pay off our loan first and save the $500 a month for 7 months and then we'd get another car. Argh...*no comment*


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm with you, you need a vehicle first! That sucks that they didn't give you the payoff amount :( stupid insurances I swear they aren't good for anything lately...especially here in Florida with hurricane season...each year we pray to GOD nothing happens to the cars or the house...b/c they will drop you like a bad habit...I just couldn't afford to fix anything on our own with all of our bills lately :( I'm glad we got some paid off with the income tax though thank God....its been rough this year! Glad we now have a brand new car with a warranty thank GOD above....if it weren't for my mom though...we'd been up the creek with no paddle :(


----------



## armymama2012

Well DH is leaning (not 100% yet) towards reenlisting. If he gets what he wants (a medical job and a pay bonus for reenlisting) then he is hoping to move to either KY or MO for our next station. We would probably be on base if they can offer us something quickly which would be a 3 bedroom condo with a small yard (unless all stations have different housing). We love TN and would prefer to be near TN but he is keeping an open mind on MO due to the fact that its only 7 hours from our family & friends in IL. 

He gave a reuqest form to his sergeant asking about his options for medical jobs and how long he would have to be reenlisted for in order to get the bonus he would like. Nothing is set in stone right nw and probably wont be until November or December. I'm kinda nervous/excited about the possibility of him reenlisting. Nervous because I would have to hire movers to pack up this house and move stuff wherever. I would also be driving both animals and both kids to wherever. Excited because I love seeing different parts of the country and because I dont think all the stuff we have in storage right now would fit into this little house here in IL.

Ok, I'm done for now. Bab J finally passed out after playing in her room for 50 minutes so now its time for mommy to shower, take out more trash, and let the dog out.


----------



## bnporter81

Hey, I'm in TN...you'd be close to me, Nicole:thumbup:My brother-in-law was stationed in Fort Campbell and I know I was there a lot and it seemed like a nice place every time we visited. And it's only a little over an hour from Nashville so you're close to a lot of really good stuff!


----------



## armymama2012

Well if we end up there we'll have to have playdates! Now you need to get pregnant woman!


----------



## bnporter81

LOL, I'm trying my hardest:thumbup:I'm sure my 2 and 3 year old would enjoy having a playdate:lolly:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well tomorrow is the BIG day...gonna try to sleep but doubt it'll even happen!


----------



## armymama2012

I know you are trying! My DD will be almost 3 by the time we get there. 

Praying Andi!


----------



## bnporter81

Thinking of you and sending prayers your way today, Andi! Hope you get good news:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Happy Valentine's Day, ladies!:kiss::hug:<3


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks and HAPPY VALENTINES TO YOU ALL!!!!

I'm seriously sick...almost to vomiting point...just my nerves omgosh....this is gonna drag all day long I'm so sure of it :( I'm praying we did find out its another FAMILY member trying to get the girls...so not sure how this will all play out!


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, any news yet?


----------



## armymama2012

I wouldnt expect her to post til tomorrow afternoon especially if it wasnt the news she was hoping for. She needs some time either way.


----------



## armymama2012

Beth, I just saw her update on Facebook! THEY GOT THE GIRLS!


----------



## bnporter81

Woohoo!:happydance:Congrats Andi! You must be :cloud9:What a great Valentines Day gift you received!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yes we got our girls :) Our first overnight visit is Saturday night :) I will take TONS of pictures and document our day and a half together. Not sure when FULL blown custody will happen as the foster mom who is usually with them is on a "week break" they get a card per year for a weeks break from the children....shes on hers now....so they are with a temp family. Sooooo I will know later this week how things go with Saturday :) I'm super duper excited and the kids are too as they have misbehaved tonight so bad I had to put them to bed about 30 minutes early.....just so over happy at the moment ready to go shopping and take them out etc :) WE ARE SOOOOO HAPPY :) nervous to of course ;) but just glad its finally to this point :)


----------



## armymama2012

I'm overjoyed to see you so happy finally. So is TTC offically over?


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, bet you can't wait to be shopping for cute little girl stuff:happydance:So happy for you, hon:flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yes its OVER :) lol going to call the doc in the morning to schedule an EMERGENCY TUBAL! LOL

And definitely ready to go shopping :) this weekend is gonna be AWESOME :)


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, haven't heard from you lately...are you doing okay?:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I talked to her earlier :) She was on her way home I think.....hope shes okay an having a lovely Valentine's Day....

I added my tickers :)


----------



## armymama2012

Lovely tickers. For some reason my memorial ticker for Joshua hasnt been working for a month or so.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww that isn't cool at all :( stupid computers I swear :( I just figured out how to get my new journal up and going ;) lol


----------



## armymama2012

Have fun with your joural. I'm going to do some (probably not all but most) of the dishes and ack my daughter's diaper bag for our tip tomorrow. Then I'll get up at 7:30 to tidy up and get everything in one spot.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I am like you I'm always up at night lol....late late then up early early ;) I guess it comes with being a mommy! hehe ;) hang in there girly :) have a good trip tomorrow :)


----------



## armymama2012

Well it was a smooth trip. The animals were quiet and my daughter was happy for the most parts playing toddler games on my mom's phone once it got dark. She did somehow text and call one of my mom's friends even though he didnt answer. Hair is getting cut on Tuesday! My mom got me some more maternity clothes and I'll take my bump pic in them today and post probably in the evening. We have a playdate to go to today.


----------



## bnporter81

Glad you had a good trip, Nicole. LOL, don't you just love it when kids call people accidentally?:dohh:My oldest boy has done that a few times and it's usually someone I don't want to talk to :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

A friend of mine is in desperate need of Enfamil formula coupons, checks, or samples. Her son was born at 28 weeks in December and was just allowed to come home last week but he has to stay on Enfamil A.R because otherwise if he spits up he forgets to breathe (happened several times already). If you have any formula coupons, checks, or samples you could spare for Enfamil A.R, can you please message me on here so I can give you either her or my address (depending on her preference) so we can get them to her asap?!? Thanks. She has tried WIC but they are not cooperating even with a script from her son's doctor and they are on a tight budget since she is not working full time for another couple of weeks.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I would but I don't get Enfamil lol....

Me and Tyler are sick making docs appts tomorrow....almost bedtime b/c I feel awful. Anyways sorry I haven't been on much I've been so busy!! I'll update more tomorrow ;) night ladies....I hope your friends' WIC Office decides to fix it!


----------



## bnporter81

I'm sorry, Nicole, I don't usually get coupons or anything like that anymore since my youngest is 2 1/2. I know that's a tough situation to be in and I hope everything works out for them, though.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Beth your chart looks grand :) PRAYERS!!!!!!!!

Me an Ty bug are sick :( he's gotten sick all night bless him an I feel like pooooo :( just sneezing, runny eyes, sore throat, stuff nose, just blah :( head is all congested apparently just sinusitis :( but blah....feel like I've been ran over by mack trucks!

Anyways we go get the girls Thursday forEVER! ;) 

Emmmm tomorrow taking Myra to the docs have to return her to daycare though :\ at least I know we are getting them on Thurs :)

Hope everyone else is good I'm bout to get a shower an go to bed....I'm tired and sick as crap :( night all an talk to everyone later. 

Ohhhhh yea...so em well....DH "raped" me lmao!!!!!!! I pray to GOD there is no baby...I almost seriously went an got Plan B lmao...but I was like it hasn't happened for 4 years...why would it happen now....PRAY TO GOD LADIES IM NOT GONNA GET PREGNANT I should be like 4dpo...but I don't feel I ovulated this month..I had a pos. OPK but nothing else as far as symptom wise an bb's don't hurt or anything yet....just pray its gonna be NEGATIVE in a few days if I dare to take a test!

The OB is supposed to call me to set up an appt for my tubal!


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you, Andi. My chart has never gotten up to 98.6 before so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Either way I think it shows that the Metformin, probably, is helping me to have a strong ovulation and good progesterone levels:thumbup: I'm 10dpo today and now I dread to see what tomorrow's temp is because me LP is usually only 12 days. Praying for high temps over the next few days![-o&lt;

So great that you get the girls tomorrow!:happydance:What do the boys think about it? Feel better soon, hon. Even if it's just sinusitis I know it can be so miserable...mine can last for weeks:sick:

Anyone heard from Steph?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've seen her on fb a lot.....I'm so sad for her I think shes going through a rough time with this whole baby thing. Bless her heart. 

WE MISS YOU STEPH!!!!

We are driving to Pace, FL today to get Myra for her speech appt and get her transferred to Crestview. (Pace is about 45-1hr away) :( just take her to the appt...and then whammo back to daycare she goes....but hey I don't mind at least I get to see her before tomorrow :) hehe....I wish we could see Haley but shes of course in school so no way of getting to see her....but it'll all be okay I suppose :)TOMORROW couldn't get here fast enough!


----------



## armymama2012

Well my hair is getting cut at 4:30 today! So excited, will post a picture of the style I chose and will post pic tomorrow of my actual hair. Baby J is being stubborn today so I decided to put my foot down and prove to her that mommy can be stubborn to. 

Steph, we miss you!

I will pray no baby for you Andi. DH only "rapes" me if he gets drunk which only happens about 2x a year and the last time was in April. I was completely drunk too so I just laid there, LOL. So glad you get the girls FOREVER tomorrow! Now if they grow outof clothes you have to send them to me because my daughter grows so fast I swear she needs bigger clothes every month!
 



Attached Files:







choice4.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## armymama2012

My hair will be about 1.5 inches longer than the picture but I counted and that's still about 8 inches coming off this afternoon! My hair will feel so light!


----------



## bnporter81

Oooh, I like that style, Nicole!:thumbup:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I love that hair ;) do...thats awesome! Gotta have pics pics pics :) in about an hour I'll be leaving to get baby girl :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ohh an Nicole I so would..but I swear I think I might get punched by my sis n law lol she called dibs already LMAO We have two small nieces.... :)


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, thats fine. I'm sure people at church will pass stuff down to Baby J anyways.


----------



## Kahlan83

Hey Ladies.

Wow... it's been a while hasn't it?

So sorry... been super busy.

So Aly is up over 10lbs now but she's still in Newborn clothes even though she was officially 3 months yesterday...she aslo started smiling and laughing a lot last week.

We're pretty sure she had reflux though, she gets really upset if she's on her back flat for an period of time so she's been sleeping in her bouncy seat or her cuddle swing....but she's starting to sleep from about 1am to 7:30am or so now so thank goodness for that.

Matty is getting ever more closer to school... we've started going to a preschool class and the teacher actually came to me to say that he was actually engaging the other kids to participate in group activities.

Just thought I'd pop on. Hope everyone is doing good. :flower:

Mandy
 



Attached Files:







20130127_120557[1].jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## armymama2012

She's beautiful!


----------



## Kahlan83

Thank you.

Bet you're looking forward to your little one.

and a big congrats to Andi on getting the girls!!! yea!!!


----------



## armymama2012

I am definitely looking forward to having another little one even though I am totally nowhere near ready for his/her arrival yet. They need to grow and plump up some more.


----------



## bnporter81

My youngest had bad reflux until he was about 6 months old...they gave him some liquid zantac (or something like that, I don't really remember) It seemed to help a little bit. She's so adorable! And it looks like Matty loves his little sister.


----------



## bnporter81

Nicole, did you get your hair cut?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thats awesome that Matty is closer ;) an hes doing so well in school :) I agree she is a doll :) an so is he!! Well I think its bedtime soon for this momma I'm utterly exhausted and tomorrow is gonna be a long day ;)


----------



## armymama2012

Yes I got it cut but we arent styling it until my daughter goes to bed in 10 minutes. After we style it I will take and post pictures.


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, it's been soooo quiet in here lately....updates from anyone?

Not a lot here. CD10 and just waiting to see what's going to happen this cycle:coffee:

Have a good weekend everyone:flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Nothing much here just busy as all get out with 4 kids. Its nice and calm during the day for the most part but cooking dinner, then bath time is crazy!!! Gets a bit busy here....I'm CD 26 and no sign of AF...last two cycles were 24/25 days long...so who knows what'll happen. I took two cheapies and there are lines but I want to just say its evaps...I've never been so scared in my life. Pray to God we aren't I could not do another child, especially a baby right now. 

I have my appt. for consultation with the doctor on March 11th for my tubal....my Daddy's birthday :( I miss him so much...its been 5 years now since he's been gone :( not a day gets any easier :(

Since I wrote this I've began cramping :) YAY!


----------



## armymama2012

Well, I've got some interesting news. 

I just got a slip in the mail saying that they found my Jeep on the week of Febraury 11th. It is cureently impounded as evidence in the theft and I will be notified when it can be released! This is a very surprising development since DH and I just yesterday agreed on another car yesterday and he emailed the dealer for more details. Now, to wait and see how badly damaged it is when they release it. If its repairable we will of course pay our $500 deductible to get it repaired. The insurance compay still has to inspect it to verfiy that it is repairable though so we will see. Either way the ball is rolling!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thats awesome!


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, yay, for cramps I guess...lol:haha:I would imagine everything is so busy for you. I've got 3 kids and I know how hectic that many is! Good luck on Monday...I'm also supposed to have an appt. then to check on my Metformin, cycles, etc. I'm not even sure if my regular doctor will be in, though. She's been out a lot over the last 4 months for medical leave with her hysterctomy.

I know it's so hard not having a parent around, so I'm sorry.:hugs:My dad died when I was only a year old and my mom passed away about 5 months before my middle child was born. It's really a bad feeling to know that I have no parents left...it really puts that much more importance into the family that I'm building. Maybe that's why I want another baby so much. LOL, guess I'm playing therapist now:dohh:

Congrats on the jeep, Nicole. I hope it all works out:thumbup: Hey, did you ever take any pics of your new haircut?

Steph, miss hearing from you, too. Hope you're doing okay:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AF showed :)


----------



## bnporter81

Good news, Andi:thumbup:Adorable pic, by the way:cloud9:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks...I'm so sorry I'm not here often. I've been so stupid busy :( its just a nightmare right now. Everynight it takes about 3 hours or so to get Haley through her homework....that should take around 15 minutes at the most to complete. We have a meeting with her teacher on Wednesday evening and I can't wait to see what I/WE can do here at home to help her more. Shes got a VERY bad speech impetiment that you sometimes can't even understand what shes' saying. Its easier to understand her sister who just turned 3 than her. Its really scary I know we can get through these trials....we just are really worried about her schooling and going to talk to her teacher about her maybe needing to be in special ed classes until she can be caught up. She doesn't understand a lot its really super hard to try and get her to do anything she just cries and cries and we tell her its okay....she will get it...and its just really hard. Trying to get her caught up is gonna be a bump in the road but so worth it in the long run :)


----------



## armymama2012

Is she picky about her handwriting Andi? I was all through elementary school and it'd take me 5 hours to do my homework because I'd keep redoing it if one number or letter looked wrong.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

No its really sloppy and she just doesn't care....its a lot of things we have a meeting with the teacher Wednesday she called us tonight b/c shes worried about her too! Jason told her that if she isn't ready we don't want to go to 1st grade we want to hold her back until shes ready. I know it sounds bad...but she really isn't near ready. I think she needs a lot more testing done to see if she should be in special classes.

Not to change subject I'm having an awful night :( just lots going on....need some prayer. I'm happy don't get me wrong...its just others trying to bring down my happiness and its really bothering me and I know it shouldn't. Its probably just my hormones right now, but definitely gonna talk to the doctor about how I feel right now. I'm sure its normal.....but there again I just want/need someone to talk to about things and right now I don't have anyone here :(.....Jason just asked me why I was crying and I half lied and said I miss my dad....I do miss him but thats not the only reason I'm upset and crying....just a long day. Praying tomorrow is much brighter!


----------



## armymama2012

I understand wanting to hold her back. It is for her own good. I hope her testing helps figure out why she takes so long. 

Are you feeling bad just emotionally or physically too? I'm about to call it a night. I'm dizzy with a stabbing headache (just took Tylenol about 10 minutes ago). And my lower back is really hurting. Hoping that Tylenol will at least help me fall asleep faster tongiht. Supposed to get a good 4-5 inches of snow tomorow.


----------



## bnporter81

Aww, I'm sorry, Andi. I hope things get easier for her. I understand not wanting to hold her back, but you want to do what's better for her in the long run, too. 

And I hope today is an easier/better day for you. You've had so much going here lately that I think it will just take a little time for everything to settle down and get everything in place. It's all got to take a toll on the nerves, I would imagine. Try not to let anyone get to you or bring down your happiness...and try to take just a little bit of time to yourself. (I know...that's not easy) But even if it's just relaxing in a bath or something for a few minutes. Every little bit helps:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I cried in the bath last night, I guess it needed to come out some way or another ;)....I felt a little better about it not 100%....just the people getting to me I gotta just ignore them which I did the problem ones last night I deleted about 25-30 people off fb account. I just couldn't take the whining about everything I say anymore. It was getting on my last nerves! Then they would write me and say that all I do is gripe or complain about something. I told them YES that was the old me, the new non-depressed me hardly EVER complains. They were like you just want attention...so I deleted them, shows them how much attention I wanted LMAO!

Anyways Nicole I sure hope you feel better my back hurt with Trysten the whole time I was pregnant to the point of me crying every single day. They never figured out what was wrong but it was in my shoulder on the left for the most part :( It was agonizing. You might ask the doctor about it :( I think part of it also is the weight your carrying around. When I got pregnant with Trysten I was 120, now bahaha I can't lose ANY of his baby weight no matter how busy I stay or what not. I could clean all day long burn sweats off an not lose any weight. Talked to the docs on base about it but they said "oh its just your matabalism" I was like okay left it at that. I've got weight loss tabs from walmart I just duno if its the right time to start them yet ;)

Thanks Beth and Nicole....I know the right thing is to hold her back, shes gonna get even more behind if I let her go up a grade :( Will update tomorrow afternoon about the teacher conference ;)


----------



## armymama2012

I have daily back pain too but mine is in my lower back. I told myself if it gets to the point of me crying over it, I will call the OB. I did sleep pretty well last night other than getting up to pee 3x which I do every night since I was 11 weeks along. 

Andi, does she see a speech therapist? If she doesnt maybe seeing a speech therapist once a week would help her speech improve and help her confidence too.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

She has been in speech therapy since she was 3...shes now just turned 6 in January....we are going tomorrow to her teacher to discuss some things, and then she has a lady from the adoptions place coming out soon (hoping within next two weeks) to evaluate her and see where she needs to go from here :) We are getting things worked out thank God :) She did really good on her homework tonight just took a LOT of coaching and correcting but she got most of it done :)

She has a bald spot on her head now since at school today she decided she needed a hair cut lol!


----------



## armymama2012

LOL Yeah, I remember the days of wanting to cut my own hair. My mom had a real struggle with me on that part.

I amb going to look into developmental or speech therapy for Jerusha for maybe 4-6 months. She has gone a long way in the last 2 months but is still a bit behind.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Myra has GREAT speech in fact she almost got dis-enrolled from it today b/c the lady said she is GREAT with her speech....but her vocabulary is struggling so we gotta focus more on that right now. 

Haley :( just is so far behind I'll update tomorrow on what the teacher wants to talk to us about...we'll see what happens I suppose.


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry I've been MIA... I've been on FB a lot lately though..  I had an appt last week and still trying to deal with it.. Not good, and I'm just going to say--we are no longer hoping or trying for another. They did an U/S because I started bleeding--it was only for an hour at the most, but I passed a large bubble looking clot. The next day I just spotted and when they did the u/s they said they could only see part of a sac. It was actually pain-free for most the part, maybe that's why I didn't think anything was serious, but it is what it is.. 
I know with Andi getting the girls and Nicole with her baby coming SOON--I know you still have weeks to go, but it will go by so fast now--just watch! And Beth being the only one trying now--I'm going to change the title of my thread and my ticker.. I have really just emmersed myself in Facebook, my new job, getting Wes ready to graduate, etc. Its actually been a pretty good week. I'm ok with everything. I spoke to a counselor earlier this week and she said whatever it was I was doing seemed to be helping because she didn't see reason for me to go on any antidepressants..LOL..So as long as they don't shut FB down--I'll be fine... :rofl:... Sorry I didn't message anyone--we just wanted to deal with things privately. Have not had a period yet, but since the bleeding and spotting was done, we did resume bd'ing this week, not that I'm hoping like I said, but it was nice to just bd and not be consumed with thoughts of getting pregnant. My birthday is next week, and I'll be the big 39... One of my bff's that I went with to Shreveport--said "why do you want to start over now? You wouldn't be able to just have a weekend like this if you had a new baby to take care of." I was hurt because I didn't think she understood, but ya' know--she's right. My kids are finally at the age that Jason and I can leave them and go have OUR time together, or if I want to go for a weekend with the girls and do stuff--I can. 

I will try to make an effort (I know I said that before) to be here, and hopefully, we'll be seeing Beth's BFP announcement soon! 

Love you all, Stephanie


----------



## bnporter81

Aww, Steph, I'm so sorry. I know nothing anyone says can help that much, but I'm sending HUGE, heartfelt :hugs:your way. I completely understand trying to keep yourself busy and preoccupied. I hope things get better for you:flower: What day is your birthday, exactly?

Andi, I hope things are going better for the girls...what happened with the teacher?

Happy Friday everyone....love and hugs:kiss:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Teacher said she'd pass Kindergarten but not so sure about first grade.....it went okay gonna have more testing done on her....shes going to get picked on next year for sure with her drooling issue :( bless her....but we are working on it best we can for now here at home!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry Andi. Hopefully more tests will help and you get that tutor for her soon!

So I passed my GD test with a 102 (very low seeing as my last one was 117). Also, my already low blood pressure seems to be getting lower with each appointment. In February is was 103/59. Last Monday it was 96/52. I know low blood pressure doesnt have as many complications as high blood pressure but it just means that another C-section or getting an epidural can put me at bigger risk for fetal distress.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Happy Birthday Steph :) and Nicole!!


----------



## bnporter81

I'm not sure exactly when everyone's birthday is,but I hope the two of you have a good one:cake:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Nicole's was about I think a week ago (I've lost track of time) and Steph's was yesterday :) !!!!!!!!!!!!

How is everyone? Beth how are you sweetie? 

I'm doing good just SUPER duper busy ;)


----------



## armymama2012

Mine was March 10 (Sunday). 

Happy belated birthday Steph!

I"m okay. Trying to figure all this car stuff out. DH is thinking about getting out of the Army. If he does he would go to school to get his CNA certificate and I would finish my Associate's this year (only 4 more classes). Then I would work part-time until he finished his CNA. Once he finished his CNA, he would work part-time while going on to get his LPN. At that point finances would decide whether I stayed or stopped working. I'm kinda nervous about this seeing as if he took his route we would ahve to find daycare for 2 kids and probably get rid of our dog. Also I havent worked in 3 years and am nervous about getting back into the working world.


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks ladies! As some of you can atest I've been busy on FB besides working.. we've taken this last week as a couple and rediscovered each other so to speak ;) its been sooo nice not worrying about ovulation or any of that.. Wes got his senior ring and its becoming more real that my baby is fixing to graduate! So other than virtual farming, and work with a bit of bd'ing there--not a whole going on.. had a goid birthday although I didn't do anything--Wes made me brownies and I lounged around since I was off and cried a bit over this being my final year to be under 40 and seems I'm not alone when it comes to turning 40... lol
Hope to see a bfp for you Beth!, Nicole--take care hun! :hugs: and Andi--love that you are soooo happy right now!! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm happy and scared I'm pregnant....eeeeh....nerves and getting sick is beginning to suck bad. Water even makes me sick...going for an ultrasound tomorrow I wonder if its just a cyst....blah....will update tomorrow ;)


Test from tonight its dry but the line was there right away hoping its another faulty test batch!
 



Attached Files:







100.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 12









101.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 12









102.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bnporter81

Andi, what's the update, hon? What happened at your appointment to find out about getting your tubes tied? I assume that hasn't been done yet, right?

Nothing much for me. I was supposed to have an appoinment on the 11th as well, but they called and cancelled it on me. Apparently the doc is still out on medical leave and they don't have anyone there to replace her ATM. So I'm just still taking all my vitamins and Met. and such...waiting to see when I'll actually O. this time. So far my OPKs and temps have just been up and down:wacko

Nicole and Steph, I hope both of you are doing well. Big :hugs: to both of you!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm okay. Having a lot of hip pain which measn I'm taking Tylenol 3x a day and probably will be for the rest of the pregnancy. I cant function without medicine because even leaning forward hurts my left hip. Jerusha is being rebellious today and I need to take a bath.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I had a scare this afternoon. Didnt feel any movement for almost 4 hours. I wasnt rushing around ( I was checking emails and eating) so I know I would have felt if baby had moved. So I laid down for 45 minutes and still nothing. OB told me to go in for NST. Baby is fine. Steady heartrate and tons of movement once the monitors were on them. I guess I have a troublemaker too!


----------



## bnporter81

Glad to hear everything is okay, Nicole. :thumbup: I bet you were worried!


----------



## waiting2012

Happy Easter Ladies! 
Nicole--seems you got a quiet one brewing ;) That just means they'll be extra loud when he/she is born...LOL
Andi--That would be the way things go--you'll get your :bfp: right before your tubal surgery...LOL...I do wish you would--I know you've got your hands full but God wouldn't give you more than you can handle.. :)
Beth--Still waiting..Prayers something comes soon hun! 
Still waiting here... I'm on CD 38 today and no AF yet..I figured it'd resume as usual but no..SMH Our last bd day was the 21st of March--I've been holding off in case ovulation hasn't occurred yet--and we def want to try and keep from getting pg.. I've just stayed busy at work and doing my games on FB..Nothing much else. Wes will be turning 18 on thursday--how time flies.. and I have to go later this week and pay the rest on his graduation announcements and cap/gown.. My baby is going to be considered an adult.. :( Got to let them grow up sometime.. It just makes me realize that "my time" is done and I've got what I've got because God willed it so.. Like I said--he doesn't give you more than you can handle--I guess he figured we couldn't handle any more... 

I'll try to check back in later--Lots of love to you all..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks Steph....I am late but tested and got :bfn: tonight...well I mean evap looking lines nothing real. I have cramps tonight so I think AF is gonna show up just a few days late. Last cycle was 26 days one before 25 days one before 24 days and I'm either CD 28 or 29 now.....so who knows wth my body is doing? Never had a normal cycle this long maybe AF always showed up early b/c of stress? Now that I'm not as stressed...its taking its time coming around? I duno....I'm scared b/c soon as AF comes I have to call the doctor and I am getting an endometrial ablation....no more periods! BYE BYE AF!!!! FOREVER I hope! Also they are going to clamp my tubes...anyways I'll update when/if AF shows up ;) My last period was March 4th...and its almost April 1st in just a few hours...longest cycle EVER for me!! Kinda happy about it :) I need prayers about the surgery though b/c I'm terrified of it :( I had nightmares of bad things going wrong etc. Anyways just little prayer to get me through :) As soon as I know my date of surgery I'll update you ladies! I love you all...and Steph I really truly don't need anymore babies ;) LOL You should look into trying for another (if your up to it) or maybe even adopting a younger child ;) through the state its usually free all you have to do is take a few classes ;)

Hope you all had a wonderful Easter!!!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone...nothing much here. Just a waiting game, like usual:coffee:

Andi, I'll be saying a prayer that your surgery goes smoothly...I'm sure it will be fine:hugs:Still, I know, any kind of surgery is scary.

Steph, I hope everything is going well for you and I hope Wes has a good birthday on Thursday.:cake:It's so weird watching your kids go from babies to being grown. My daughter got her first pair of glasses this weekend and they seem to make her look even older:dohh:

Nicole, hope your little one is doing well:thumbup:I know time is going by fast and it won't be long!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AF came with vengeance...she was about 3 days late and it has been awful...not so much bleeding but cramps. I was on the couch most of today with Tylenol and Motrin as my two best friends. I thought I was going to die and my mom wasn't so sure I wasn't either she took care of me an Trysten thank God for a few hours. I'm okay now back to my normal self...but OUCH never gonna trust it again gonna start taking meds like a week before AF lol....hopefully though after the 10th :) I won't have anymore AF's ever! Surgery day is next Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I miss you ladies ;) an will talk to you all soon :)


----------



## armymama2012

Waiting for in-laws to get here so we can go to Walmart for a few items and to Subway for lunch. My daughter is acting up and apparently now she is starting to understand what the word "spanking" really means. Baby is moving a lot right now and its mostly by my ribs so I think baby flipped the other day when I felt a lot of pressure! Movements are starting to feel kinda painful. I'm hoping this baby comes before 39 weeks but not before 36 weeks.


----------



## waiting2012

Wow! Andi--the 10th?? That is soooo close! But I know you've made peace and are happy--really happy right now! That makes me so happy for you! :)

Beth--I'm right there waiting with you sweetie.. I'm on CD 39 and nothing..bbs have been sore around the outside again and no "real" cramps and my hair and face is soooo oily.. I'm thinking I O'ed on or around the 22nd.. SUCKS though cause we bd'ed on the 21st and I hope my dh's little men aren't good swimmers or have a long life..LOL.. SO FXed that AF shows up by friday!! I did take an equate test--I'm going to post it on the testing forum as I've not ever gotten anything I don't think on them but I'm not sure about today's..I wasn't even going to test but figured shit, I was late by a 36 day cycle but if I o'ed late--I'd only be 10 dpo.. SO who knows.. Going to the other forum now to post.. 

Nicole--take care of that baby hun! Rest, Rest, Rest!--won't be long and sprout will be here!


----------



## bnporter81

Steph, CD40 for me and I'm pretty sure I haven't even O'd yet:dohh:Oh well...I guess it'll happen when it happens. Not much else I can do.


----------



## armymama2012

Here is my 32 week bump pic:
 



Attached Files:







0407131446.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow, your getting ready to POP :) looks like you ate a watermelon :) Cuteness LOVE the bump!! Your soooo cute ;)


----------



## bnporter81

Adorable bump Nicole:thumbup:


----------



## armymama2012

So prayers please...baby is breach (head up right behind my belly button) ad so I get another ultrasound at 36-37 weeks to check on growth and position again. If still breach then I'll have to get a C-section at 39 weeks. Otherwise baby is completely healthy and kicking my cervix a lot. Baby is weighing 9 ounces over the average but doctor isnt concerned since all my babies have been average or bigger.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I'm going to be very proactive about getting this baby to flip. I ordered a handheld high-powered LED flashlight and pulsatilla which should be here by Saturday. Doing those twice a day plus heat/music, and 2 of the positions mentioned on spinningbabies.com. If these dont work in the next 4 weeks then I'll just hope that baby will randomly decide to turn before the C-section date.


----------



## armymama2012

Here is the only picture I got from my ultrasound on Monday. It's a side profile of the baby's face:
 



Attached Files:







0408131416.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bnporter81

Saying prayers Nicole that the baby will turn around so you can avoid a C-section. I hope it all works out:hugs:

Andi, did you have the surgery? Hope you're doing okay:flower:

Steph, any news or updates?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I did I'm not doing so good...going back to the doctor today to see what they want to do from here. I hope and pray I don't have to have another surgery because of my complications from the first surgery!


----------



## bnporter81

Aww, I'm so sorry to hear that, Andi:hugs:What happened?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My intestines wouldn't WAKE UP :( but they finally did :) sorry TMI...but I'm feeling MUCH better now back to doing laundry/cleaning etc ;) full blown myself YAY! I hope you're all doing well I've missed you ladies tremendously :) Also got a kidney infection from the catheter and for a week was peeing blood before I realised it because my pain killers masked the feeling of OUCH....so now I'm suffering from yeast infection :( again TMI because of all the antibiotics I was on for everything else blah! I'm way better tho :)


----------



## armymama2012

Wow, sorry to hear you were going through so much. Did you ever figure out what the bruises on your arm were from? Do you look almost normal now? How does your abdomen feel?

Doc appointment tomorrow but nothing exciting on this one. Hoping to be under 163 lbs.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My arm was infected from the IV :( my body is very sensitive if you didn't figure that out LOL everything happens to me....so the IV made my "vein infected" which caused my entire arm to hurt...the nurse showed me how my vein was protruding and I was like THAT is what hurts OUCH :( its still sore...but much better than it was :)

I wish I was 163 lol!! Oh well maybe someday!


----------



## armymama2012

Well my belly is measuring a week ahead but I have big babies and this one is measuring about 12 days ahead so no surprise there. My daughter doesnt want to go to bed tonight.My OB wont be able to deliver this abby because little did I know she is pregnant too and due in 2 weeks so she is starting her maternity leave on Friday. The plan is an ultrasound in 4 weeks to check on position of baby and then if baby is still breech we will schedule C-section for the following week. Even if baby has flipped she doesnt think I'll make it to my due date. I've officially gained 33.5 lbs. Was hoping it'd only be 32 today but oh well, I'm just trying to prepare for baby's arrival now. Will post picture of 34 week baby bump under this:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

You're so cute preggo :) adorable belly!!! Can't wait to see little one :)

My oldest was pretty much just diagnosed with Tourette's Syndrome...(Ihad my suspicions) but it is.....not sure how I take the news yet...just praying he outgrows it all. It seems to honestly be getting worse though :( so we shall see where this goes. 

DH has been very stressed with work and its rubbed off on me...sure you could tell by my fb statuses :( just been a rough week. Haley keeps losing her earrings so today I'm taking them out for good. I have other things that I need to focus on :( hope that doesn't seem to rash if you know what I mean....just its time consuming since we just got them done and I keep having to "repierece" them and she cries and I'm done. She cut her hair a few weeks ago and last night tied some of her hair in knots like so bad we had to cut out parts of her hair :( her hair looks awful at the moment. 

Tyler's been horrible acting out really bad and his tic's are getting really bad. He's constantly tic'ing! .......anyways....if all that wasn't bad the cat brought in a dead bunny last night :\ and then today the dog had to go to the vet....just lots going on and I'm losing my motivation :( I duno....sometimes I think I've stepped in over my head...but at other times I know I'm doing the right thing its the Devil trying to bring us down. Gonna keep looking to God for answers.....if anyone believes in prayer...please please pray for us!


----------



## armymama2012

I will definitely pray. 

They thought my cousin Taylor had Tourreete's since he would randomly go into his room and yell. Dont think he was ever officially diagnosed though.

I was bad about my hair when I was 6-9 years old. I dont blame you for letting her ears heal. I had mine done in high school but I joined the swim team and had to take them out constantly. I had to repierce them multiple times and it would hurt and bleed. I evenutally said screw it I'll wear clip-ons if I want to wear earrings. 

I have a feeling I have a cyst on my left ovary. Having a constantly sharp pain down by my left ovary. Causing nausea, headache, and slight backache. Wish my next OB visit wasnt 2 weeks away.


----------



## bnporter81

I hear ya, Andi...I wish I was 163, too:haha:I'm so sorry to hear you had a rough time with the surgery. I'm glad you're doing better now:hugs:

Adorable bump, Nicole...will continue to pray that baby turns around so you can avoid a c-section:thumbup:

Anyone heard any news about Steph?


----------



## armymama2012

Hey Andi,

Next time (probably not this year) I'm in FL we ARE getting together to let the kiddos play! NO is not an option!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I agree Nicole :) I want to meet you!! It would be so awesome :) Just tell her we met through a base or something (grandma that is) :) lol

I'm feeling wonderful! I wish I could type more but its bedtime. Steph has been online today on fb...I think shes just having a busy time with her son graduating :) and everything coming up so fast....I'll write her on there tomorrow and make sure shes okay I MISS HER FACE!!!!!! She needs to get in here ;) LOL....


----------



## armymama2012

LOL My mom bought what I told her. I told her that we met at my friend Tyler's wedding in April of 2009. I told her you knew Holly from somewhere and I've known Tyler since I was about 5(true). LOL The details are up to you! 

Ok, bedtime for me. Tomorrow have a few errands to do and Saturday is garage saling in the morning before I come home and organize all the baby things.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww have fun organizing everything that sounds like fun. I sure had tons of organizing when the girls came here. I'm having a horrid day :( seems everyone I know is passing away. Jason and I are almost to the "done" point right now....I think I just need to move out for a while and show him how much I really did around here. He thinks I sleep all day and do nothing and its total opposite I'm rarely on here anymore....I rarely have a moment to think to myself or even take care of myself like I should be. Part of it is depression...and part of it is just being so busy with the kids I dont' have time for myself. I'm going to my friends house tonight and will probably stay there with her and my mom is taking the kids for tonight to let me go sleep in and just rest because I need it more than anything at this point in time :(


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry things are really rough with you and Jason right now. I've had times like that too with Josh but I never left because I just told myself I was overreacting. He has told me he will work on being better once he returns. We will see how that goes. Extra prayers coming your way!


----------



## armymama2012

AFM-I think I'm starting to dilate because I lost most of my mucus plug yesterday at church. I know it doesnt mean things are going to happen in the next 9 days but it does give me some hope of a natural delivery. Now to finish getting my house ready!

Hope things are better for you and you are healthy again Andi!

Steph and Beth, how are you? Where are all our other girls?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

We're doing MUCH better since that post ;) LOL Wow I can't believe that was a month ago already ;) I've been having hormonal issues he's been going through a lot we keep losing family members its been a rough year for us :( he just lost his grandpa and I just lost another Uncle :( I've lost 2 uncles and an aunt so far this year....it just keeps coming..and now his grandmother is sick and not expected to make it too much longer. 

I hope your baby comes soooooon! I can't wait to see pictures :) so excited for you!!!!

Thats awesome you lost the mucous plug already :) Prayers...I lost mine when labor started ;) It was exciting LOL! I was already contracting like CRAZY though when mine came out at home....hoping it won't be much longer for you!!

Well.....I threw up last night....super weird an was sooo nauseated I took a pee stick....it was "negative" in my book....but it did have a "line" but I don't trust those tests. There is no way I could be pregnant for goodness sakes I don't want to be pregnant lol....heck NO...I've already got my hands far too full over this way, plus the stress of 2 special needs children is rough at times :( another reason Jason and I had our issues...we are trying to deal with it but we really didn't know what we were getting into with these girls...its a big stress! Anyways....I hope everyone else is doing well I MISS YOU LADIES!

I am loving not having my periods though its AWESOME I haven't had one in nearly 2 months :) woop woop!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry about you losing family members. My prayers are with you. LOL I cant imagine 4 kids with 2 that have special needs. I have my hands full with a rebellious toddler and being 39 weeks pregnant.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I hear ya sweetie ;) When does your hubby get to come home? I hope its soon after baby comes....

We kinda have 3 special needs but Tyler's is NOTHING compared to the girlies :( bless their hearts...we have it rough to...Its hard going from taken care of children who understand what you say...to children who have no clue what you're saying to them :( its so frustrating and at times J and I get so stressed out we shout an I know its not okay to do that :( an I feel so bad...but sometimes I think they know and they just don't wanna listen...other times I don't think they understand a single word we say :( sooooo irritating. Its hard to explain...but its hard to understand Haley who is 6 and a half because of her speech impediment :( its so rough :( Ya never understand how BLESSED we are to have PERFECTLY healthy little humans...until we get the ones we don't understand and don't know how to help them :( its just really hard on the entire family :(


----------



## armymama2012

DH wont get back to the states until October but we wont see him in person til the week of Christmas.

I can only imagine your frustration at all that. It's hard enough on me basically being a single parent with a toddler who has decided that she is going to show all her attitude this week. Think she senses something? I fear as this week goes on I'm going to be doing more disciplining than the day before. It'll be interesting how she actually reacts to a baby in the house.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I hear ya....why not until Christmas? Man that seems like a long time without him :( bless your heart. So sorry.....I hope you get to see him possibly sooner than that! I duno how you could manage without seeing him and knowing he's in the states LOL I'd be GONE....I'd find a way to get to Jason LOL!! You are super strong ;) lol....

I got news today our adoption should be finalizing soon :) OMGOSH :) waiting on the phone call from the attorney with the court dates etc :)


----------



## armymama2012

Yay on adoption finalizing. And btw, Salvation Army is my best friend for kids clothes and skirts for me. 

Well he was going to try and come to see us over our 4th anniversary but now he wants to save all his leave days so he can come home permanently 3 weeks early and still get paid. It'll be hard because so many of my friends are doing big homecoming parties and planning outfits and I wont see him until 1 or 2 months after he gets back. 9 days til I get to meet this baby if they dont arrive sooner on their own! Anxious. House still isnt ready though!


----------



## bnporter81

Hope you girls are doing okay. Nicole, I hope the little one arrives soon for you. I never lost my plug until I was in active labor...hopefully it means good things ahead. Keeping my FX'd for you, hon:thumbup:

Andi, congrats on the adoption becoming final...I know you've waited a long time for it:flower:I hope everything gets easier with the girls. I know it must be stressful right now.

Nothing much with me...my almost 4 year old broke his arm a few weeks ago so I've been trying to keep an eye on him to make sure he doesn't fall on it again while it's healing...it's not easy to keep a 4 year old from falling when he's playing around with his brother all day long, everyday:dohh:So, he's got 2 more weeks in it and then he'll be in a brace afterward. My stepdaughter and nephew (who are 13 and 14)will also be here in a few weeks so I'll have 5 kids in the house soon. Our house is a decent size, but certainly not huge and I have a feeling I'll be ready to pull my hair out by the end of the month:haha:

I did, however, get 2 days of positive OPKs this weekend so I'm hoping it will result in a good birthday present for me soon. :winkwink: With father's day being in a couple weeks and then my birthday the week after, the timing would be great:cloud9:

Hugs to everyone:hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Got sent home. Only dilated to a 2. My contractions are there but not consistent. Still hoping this baby comes out before Thursday.

Contractions are still present and a 7.5 on a pain scale out of 10. They are varying from 4 to 7 minutes apart.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow.....I wouldn't be surprised if its just as bad and you have the baby at home....watch it ;) Trysten came out TOO fast...don't let that happen...so if you want to go back after a few hours I wouldn't blame you Nicole.

Beth wow I'm sorry your 4 year old broke his arm :( bless his heart. That sounds painful. I had a friends little girl just break her arm the other day shes 4 to LOL she just turned 4....her momma felt so bad :( but its not your fault so don't blame yourself....it'll heal and get better ;) those things happen. :hugs: :hug: your way.

We signed and got our paperwork notarized to send back to the attorney tomorrow I will be driving it to make sure it makes it safe and sound and so we can get our court date. Anyways its so cute seeing the girls names with our last name on the end :) its an awesome feeling.


----------



## armymama2012

Went to my check-up today having contractions every 10 minutes. Absolutely no progress. Baby is not fully engaged, only dilated to a 2, and cervix is really high. C-section is scheduled for 2 p.m. on Thursday. It sucks that it is scheduled for the afternoon because that means I cant eat or drink anything after 3 a.m.

Ouch on your son breaking his arm at 4 Beth. I did that when I was 10 and it sucked. My arm was so itchy and brown when I got the cast taken off after 8 weeks. Mine was neon green (my favorite color) and I had everyone I knew sign it.

Yay on signing the finalization papers Andi!


----------



## bnporter81

Good luck on Thursday, Nicole:thumbup:I'll be thinking of you...I know you can't wait to meet your little one:cloud9:

Yes, I broke my arm when I was 9 and I remember how itchy and hot and miserable it was. Luckily, he's already been in it for 3 weeks and only has a couple more to go.

Hugs to everyone


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yay for Thursday :) Prayers to you....


----------



## armymama2012

Last bump pics of this pregnancy, taken a few hours ago:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4033.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_4036.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wishing you the best of luck today praying everything goes fine :) Lots of love your way!


----------



## bnporter81

Beautiful bump:flower:Can't wait to hear the good news, Nicole!


----------



## armymama2012

Daniel Theodore Olson was born at 2:27 p.m. via c-section. He is perfectly healthy. 8 lbs 10 ounces and 19.5 inches long. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## bnporter81

Great news, Nicole:happydance:I bet he's precious:cloud9:Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww congratulations :) I cannot wait to see piccy's :) I hope your feeling better soon as I know Csection can be quite sore....lots of hugs your way :)


----------



## armymama2012

This C-section was a little rougher on me. He didn't want to come out. It felt like they were going to have to break my ribs in order for him to drop enough to come out. Also the meds they gave me to help my uterus contract afterwards made my chest feel real heavy and made my shoulders ache so much I almost cried. Once I got into my own room it was pretty smooth sailing. He has some trouble latching because he refuses to open his mouth very wide but we are working on it. He also struggles with a lot of gas and screams if you lay him flat when he has gas. Now our big issue is that he has lost almost 1 lb since being born. Going in for a weight check tomorrow, if he has lost more than 2 ounces tomorrow they will want me to supplement with formula. Please pray he starts to gain. My milk has come in and hoping that he just needs a few days to adjust to it. I will post some pictures later tonight or early tomorrow.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hope things get better for you guys....hope ya feel better..


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...just wanted to let you all know that I'm pretty sure I got my :bfp::happydance:I took a test yesterday evening at 10 dpo and it had a faint, faint line so I took a FRER and an offbrand test this morning...here they are. I'm so nervous!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0304[1].jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0308[2].jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OMGOSHHHHHH!!!!!! We just have a baby and BAM :) another on the way HECK YES!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Andi...hoping and praying for a sticky little bean[-o&lt; Have you heard anything from Steph lately?


----------



## armymama2012

Yay Beth! So excited for you! When would your EDD be? I see Steph on Facebook all the time but I don't think she gets on BnB more than once a month. 

Forgot that I hadn't posted his pictures in here:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4054.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_4058.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_4070.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bnporter81

Aww, adorable pics Nicole:cloud9: I think my EDD would be around Feb. 24th. So maybe I'll have a Valentines Day baby:haha: I got a pos. digital today so I'm happy about that.


----------



## armymama2012

Yay on positive didigtal HPT. We're going to start TTC again next October.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

He is precious!!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

So in an effort to help Daniel with gas I'm cutting dairy out of my diet tomorrow. I'll drink Lactaid and be able to eat greek yogurt but cheese and ice cream will be out. He has gotten horrible baby acne all over his face and hate it but I know it'll be gone in 4-6 weeks. I havent been able to pump any in the past 5 days because he has basically been eating so much that dont even get engorged anymore. Do you know if they have a 3 week growth spurt? I always thought it was 5 weeks but maybe my memory is foggy.


----------



## bnporter81

Nicole, my first little boy had terrible baby acne for weeks, but yes, it was gone after about a month:thumbup:Good luck on the dairy-free diet...I hope it helps.

Well, I guess I unfortunately had a chemical pregnancy because my lines never got darker and eventually got lighter and then AF showed about 8 days late. So, it's very depressing that it took me 18 months to conceive and then this happened. But, nothing you can do I guess. Back to TTC'ing.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry to hear that Beth. Have you seen a doctor about your fertility challenges?


----------



## bnporter81

My doctor has previously told me that I have many symptoms of PCOS and I was prescribed Metformin to help. Other than that, there's not many things you can do to help PCOS that I know of. This is the first miscarriage I've had in 5 years, so I'm not too concerned about that aspect of it yet. If it continues to happen like this last time then I will mention it to the doctor.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I hope that works for you then. 


I dont mean to offend anyone but I am seriously ready to throw my computer across the room due to all of my Facebook friends posting about their wonderful night. All my plans got cancelled including my backup plans and I am suffering from migraines. I get to the point that I almost yell at my daughter if she disobeys me. Anyone who knows me knows that I RARELY raise my voice at my children because I dont want to startle them. I dont believe raising my voice is the right way to teach them they are doing something wrong. Laundry and dishes are piling up and I cant convince myself to do any of it. End of my rant.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I hope things get better Nicole.....I kinda know what you mean. I seriously did something the other day I wish I'd never done to my oldest daughter. I just am in awe....shes so disabled and we get so frustrated with her in so many ways....its rough here to...PRAYING that things get better....I asked God to forgive me time and time again and ask for help calming myself and patience...but sometimes the kids are too much. They really need special help :( its just getting someone to listen to us....Haley and Myra are both mentally challenged in so many ways :( so I understand frustration :( just know as a friend I am here to listen!

Beth I'm so sorry :( for your loss bless your heart. That really sucks.


----------



## armymama2012

I am better. I get frustrated because DH keeps bugging me to make calls which I know I need to make but things keep coming up during the week and then when I have time on weekends the places aren't open. It'll be better once we get a car, hopefully next month.


----------



## armymama2012

We took him to his 1 month appointment yesterday and i was afraid he wasn't gaining weight but its just the opposite. He has gained almost 2 lbs and 2 inches in a month! He is now 10 lbs 9 ounces and 21 1/4 inches.


----------



## armymama2012

Daniel last week at 5 weeks old:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6077.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG_6084.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## bnporter81

Aww, he's adorable Nicole:thumbup:


----------



## armymama2012

How are you girls doing? Not much activity on here lately. 

AFM-Not much. We are chugging along. Waiting to see if Dh gets a new position at the company that would have him switching shifts but also would bring home $200 more dollars a month at least since we have been really struggling. 

We are officially going to start TTC next month!

I am going to become a Beachbody Coach in either September/October. I promise I wont bombard you with ads or anything but I may mention new programs as they come out.


----------

